# Bachforellenpirsch



## Nordangler (9. Juni 2006)

Moin Moin Boardies.

Gestern hatte ich schon meinen Fang gemeldet. Nun habe ich den kompletten Bericht fertig und mit schönen Pics auf meine Homepage gestellt.

Wer ihn lesen möchte, brauch nur auf den unten beigefügten Link anklicken.

Dann nur noch bei der Seite nach unten scrollen bis zum Bericht. Wünsche euch viel Spaß beim lesen.


http://www.der-norden-angelt.de/fangberichte.htm

Euer Sven


----------



## Kochtoppangler (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen !


----------



## Ossipeter (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöner Bericht mit toller Rotgetupften!


----------



## Nordangler (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke, hat auch eine Menge Spass gemacht.

Sven


----------



## Case (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne Forellen..Petri Heil !!!

Immer wenn ich solche Bilder sieh weiß ich warum ich das Forellenangeln so liebe.

Case


----------



## WeirdPilot (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Super Fang! Bollingstedterau is aber auch echt ganz nett


----------



## Nordangler (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



			
				WeirdPilot schrieb:
			
		

> Super Fang! Bollingstedterau is aber auch echt ganz nett



Da hast du wohl recht. Einer der besten Reviere überhaupt, wenn man weiß, wo welche Fische stehen.

Sven


----------



## Fisch1000 (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ne 40er ist immer schön! Petri Heil!!!

Fisch1000


----------



## Fisch1000 (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ne 40er ist immer schön! Petri Heil!!!

Fisch1000


----------



## Nordangler (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke!!!
Das Wetter ist wieder so schön, dass ich wohl oder übel gezwungen bin, heute abend evtl. noch einmal eine Bachforellenpirsch anzustreben. 

Sven


----------



## JonasH (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ein wundervoller Fisch, konnte die letzten Tage auch einige 20ger verhaften, ich wieß nicht wieso abe rim moemnt hat mich das Forellenangeln gepackt, also ich mein ich kann ja froh sein da sich die chance hab wilde Forellen zu fangen, also nutze ich sie auch, dann noch deine Bilder dazu ich könnte glatt schon wieder los!!!


----------



## Nordangler (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mir geht es genau so JonasH !!! Angeln ist halt eine absolute Leidenschaft und wenn man davon infiziert wird, dann hält es meistens ein Leben lang.

Mit welchen Ködern angelst du denn Jonas?
Ich nutze haupsächlich die Miniwobbler. Erfahrungsgemäß hatte ich damit die meisten und größten Bachforellen.
Bei Spinnern bekam ich im Verhältnis nur kleinere.

Sven


----------



## JonasH (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey Sven, also ich probiere alles durch die meisten Fänge bekomme ich auf einen goldenen kleinen Mepps die größten (bis jetzt dieses Jahr eine 37er) auf einen Miniwobbler im Barschdekor(also so wie deiner!) Ansonsten fische ich an unserer Aue hier aber auch noch sehr gerne mit treibender Pose mit nem halben Tauwurm. Das hat eigentlich den Grund, da ich hier teilweise mit der Strömung fische. Das macht aber auch einen heiden Spaß ist ja aber auch nur an manchen Gewässern erllaubt. 

Liebe Grüße, Jonas


----------



## Nordangler (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wenn ich dir einen Tipp geben darf, lege dir nach und nach noch Miniwobbler zu. Das beangeln mit dem Wurm ist bei uns streckenweise verboten. Daher angele ich fast nur noch mit den Wobblern.
Ich habe meine hier von Boardie Bondex. Kann ich wärmstens empfehlen. Da er sie selber baut, ist jeder Wobbler ein Unikat.
Auch kann ich mir vorstellen, das das beangeln mit Wurm von den Vereinen immer weiter verboten wird.
Großer Vorteil der Wobbler ist es, dass du damit überall hinkommst.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Kochtoppangler (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Joa Wobbler is immer gut , Allerdings würd ich besonders auf Bachforellen nicht nur die absoluten Minis empfehlen . Ich benutz welche bis 7 cm ...
Bei besonders vorsichtigen würd ich mal ganz schrille Farben probieren !
Dieses Jahr war pink mit lila Streifen bei mir der Renner !


----------



## Nordangler (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Was heißt Minis ? Meine Wobbler sind von 1cm bis 5 cm groß. Das sind doch Riesenwobbler ;-)

Sven


----------



## buntröckchen (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne Fische!
Auch ich fange mit Barschwobblern, die anderen gehen nicht so gut... Ich kann die Wobbler von HORNET empfehlen! Und ne echt gute Auswahl habe ich im Internet bei www.Spinnerundco.de gefunden. Das mit den schrillen Farben muß ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Nordangler (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Habe einmal reingeschaut. Die sind mir fast alle viel zu groß.
Und die Preise sind auch nicht gerade recht bescheiden.

Sven


----------



## buntröckchen (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Zu groß? Ich habe einen kleinen 3,5 cm Wobbler und da beißen nicht gerade die Riesen drauf. Wenn ich noch kleinere Wobbler verwenden würde, wären die Fische bestimmt nicht größer... und die sollen doch eigentlich noch wachsen, oder???? 
Also 5 cm sollte eher die kleinste Größe sein um den Nachwuchs zu schützen!
Außerdem mache ich die Wiederhaken ab um die Untermaßigen nicht unnötig zu verletzen, aber das setze ich mal als "normal" voraus.

Volker


----------



## Nordangler (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Den größten Teil mein großen Hechte, Barsche, Zander und Forellen habe ich auf meinen Miniwobbler oder kleine Mepps 0er-2er gefangen.

Größter Hecht auf 0er Mepps 100cm Barsch 40 cm Bachforelle 40 cm
Größter Hecht auf 1er Mepps  97 cm Barsch 42 cm Bachforelle 40 cm
Größter Hecht auf 2er Mepps  95 cm Barsch 45 cm Bachforelle 38 cm

Miniwobbler ca. 1 cm groß Hecht  72 cm Barsch 44 cm Bachforelle 41 cm
Miniwobbler ca. 2 cm groß Hecht  79 cm Barsch 45 cm Bachforelle 47 cm
Miniwobbler ca. 3 cm groß Hecht  84 cm Barsch 42 cm Bachforelle 44 cm

Denke einmal das könnte widerlegen, das man für große Fische, große Köder braucht. Nach meiner Erfahrung schlucken auch kaum die großen Räuber den Köder. Fast alle hatten den Köder vorn an der Maulspitze sitzen.

Sven


----------



## Case (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kannst so nicht vergleichen @ Nordangler.

Buntröckchen und ich befischen den selben Bach. Wenn da mit einem Minniwobbler angelst hast bei jedem zweiten Wurf eine untermaßige Forelle dran. Große Köder sind da einfach eine Schutzmaßnahme für die Forellen. 6cm sind bei mir absolutes Minimum, ein 3er Spinner ebenso. 

Case


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jo ist wirklich Gewässerabhängig ...
Hier geht auf Wobbler unter 5 cm nicht viel , während ich in Dänemark an der Konge auf die kleinsten ugly Ducklings am besten gefangen habe .

Das man die untermaßigen mit großen Wobblern abhalten kann , kann ich aber auch nicht bestätigen . Die stürzen sich sogar auf nen 7 cm Rapala !


----------



## Case (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Das man die untermaßigen mit großen Wobblern abhalten kann , kann ich aber auch nicht bestätigen . Die stürzen sich sogar auf nen 7 cm Rapala !



Richtig, ausschließen kann man das nicht....
aber wenigstens in Grenzen halten. Ich beobachte oft wie 10-15 Forellen meinem Köder folgen. Aber Den, wegen seiner Größe, nicht attakieren. Wenn doch eine draufschießt dann hängt der Haken oft außerhalb des mauls und kann leichter entfernt werden. Muß aber auch gelegentlich eine nicht mehr lebensfähige Untermaßige mitnehmen. 

Case


----------



## Nordangler (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst so nicht vergleichen @ Nordangler.
> 
> Buntröckchen und ich befischen den selben Bach. Wenn da mit einem Minniwobbler angelst hast bei jedem zweiten Wurf eine untermaßige Forelle dran. Große Köder sind da einfach eine Schutzmaßnahme für die Forellen. 6cm sind bei mir absolutes Minimum, ein 3er Spinner ebenso.
> 
> Case




Case ich habe es dort auch schon mit größeren Wobblern und Spinnern versucht. Muß da aber kochtoppangler beipflichten. Die kleinen Forellen nehmen den größeren Köder genauso heftig wie den kleinen. Auch hatte ich seltsamer Weise, das die größeren Köder oft tief geschluckt wurden aber die kleinen zu über 90% vorne sitzen.
Warum das so ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Da ich auch die meisten  30er bis 35er Bachforellen zurücksetze, ist es mir lieber, eine kleine Forelle zuviel am Haken zu haben. Die kann ich aber dafür schonend zurück setzen.
Vieleicht angele ich auch anders, so das dies der Grund ist, das die meisten Fische bei mir den Haken vorne sitzen haben.
Werde heute abend nach dem Dienst aber dort noch einmal meine Rute schwingen.

Sven


----------



## sunny (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wie immer ein feiner Bericht und schicke Bilder #6 .


----------



## Case (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Werde heute abend nach dem Dienst aber dort noch einmal meine Rute schwingen.
> 
> Sven



Ich werd so schnell keine Rute mehr schwingen. 
Bin heut schon zu einer 13-Tage-Woche gebeten worden. 

Viel Spass mit kleinen und großen Ködern...
Case


----------



## Nordangler (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Case wo wohnst du denn? Vieleicht könnten wir uns ja einmal an der Au treffen zum gemeinsamen Törn.


Sven


----------



## Nordangler (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War gestern wieder los. Leider war nichts zu bekommen. Reichlich steigende und springende Bachforellen. Aber sie wollten diesmal die Köder nicht. War auch nur eine Stunde unterwegs. Von 21.30 Uhr bis 22.30 Uhr. Auch war ich wieder an einem neuen und mir unbekannten Teilstück.

Sven


----------



## JonasH (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sagt mal wie siehts denn mit den Forellen nach nem Gewitter aus? hier ist näämlich jetzt alles vorbei ich hätte also jetzt die chance Würmer zu suchen und dann direkt los zu ziehen kan nmir da wer sagen ob die denn jetzt auch beißen könnten oder ob sie son Gewitter zu sehr verschreckt.?!?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das Gewitter selbst verschreckt die Forellen sicher nicht .
Aber das häufig darauf folgende Hochwasser / sehr trübes Wasser macht die Fischerei manchmal schwer oder sogar unmöglich .

Ist aber sehr gewässerabhängig ...


----------



## doggie (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> .... Reichlich steigende und springende Bachforellen. Aber sie wollten diesmal die Köder nicht. ....


 
Hallo Sven,

warum versuchst Du es nicht mal mit fliegenfischen? Hört sich ja traumhaft an, "reichlich steigende...."

Grüße!

doggie


----------



## JonasH (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dankeschön Kochtoppangler wen ndie Wolken gleich mal weg sind werde ich los ziehen und es versuchen

Sehe gerade das du aus Heikendorf kommst da war ich die ganze letzte woche direkt nette gegend in der du lebst, bsit sehr zu beneiden!


----------



## JonasH (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So gestern war so wie befürchtet, Hochwasser bis zum geht nicht mehr, das fiel aber pro 30 Minuten um gute 20 cm das war sehr interessant zu beobachten. Am anfang fischte ich mit Pose und Wurm jedoch fing ich nur ein kleines Rotaugen sodass ich dann auf Grund fisvchte und Bisse ohne Ende bekam, ich fing mienen ersten schönen Aland ind em Bach aber Forelleb ließen sich leider nicht blicken, heute ist das wasser schon wieder normal! n Bild kommt nach mein PC und die Digi vertragen sich im moment nicht so gut 
Haut rein, Jonas


----------



## Kochtoppangler (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da hast ja Glück mit denem Gewässer , bei mir dauerts nach so einem Gewitter meistens 2 Tage bis das Wasser wieder unten ist , und nochmal ca. 2 Tage bis es auch wieder halbwegs klar ist .

Allerdings kann man auch bei Hochwasser gut fangen , da benutz ich dann meistens auffällige Köder wie Spinner . Hatte bei Hochwasser zwar nie Massenfänge , dafür hat man ne Chance auf die größeren vorsichtigen Fische .


----------



## JonasH (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin Jungs sacht mal an was machend ie hübschen bei euch?
WOllte evt. Freitag nach der Schule lospirschen. Bericht folgt denn! 

Bis denne Jonas


----------



## Nordangler (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jonas kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Bin krank geschrieben und kann nicht los. "Heul"

Wünsche dir viel Erfolg.

Sven


----------



## NOK Angler (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

HI , 

könnt ihr mir verraten ob es tageskarten für die bollingstedter au gibt ?? und wenn wo ??

danke


----------



## Leif (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hallo Case.

Wo angelst denn du, das so viele Forellen hinter deinem köder her waren???


----------



## Nordangler (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



			
				NOK Angler schrieb:
			
		

> HI ,
> 
> könnt ihr mir verraten ob es tageskarten für die bollingstedter au gibt ?? und wenn wo ??
> 
> danke



Es gibt Tageskarten für die Bollingstedter Au. Einmal in Engbrück bei der Gaststätte, dann müßte man in Jübeck bei der Tankstelle welche kriegen. Auch in Böklund bei der Tanke bekommt man sie.

Sven


----------



## fly-stop (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Sven

Ist das die Karte der Treene Gemeinschaft ?

Gruß Lars


----------



## Case (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



			
				Leif schrieb:
			
		

> hallo Case.
> 
> Wo angelst denn du, das so viele Forellen hinter deinem köder her waren???



Der Bach heißt Echatz ist ist in der Reutlinger Gegend ( südlich von Stuttgart).
Paar Info's sind auf meiner HP. Darf nur von Mitgliedern des Angelvereins befischt werden. Da die meißten Angler wissen was für ein Juwel wir da haben, wird der Bach vernünftig befischt. Eigene Population. Besatz nur mit Großforellen um die Unmengen von Nachwuchs zu dezimieren. Forellen über 50 sind ganzjährig geschont.

Case


----------



## Nordangler (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



			
				fly-stop schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sven
> 
> Ist das die Karte der Treene Gemeinschaft ?
> 
> Gruß Lars



Ja das ist sie. Damit kannst du im oberen Teil der Bollingstedter Au angeln. Dort sind auch die Bachforellen.
Das untere Stück gehört dem Jübeker Angelverein. Hier kann man gut Hechte, Zander, Barsche und hin und wieder eine große Bachforelle fangen. Auch super Aalfänge sind hier möglich.

Sven


----------



## fly-stop (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Sven

Intressant! Ich glaub ich muß mal wieder mit der Fliegenrute wedeln gehen!

Hast du schon von diesjährigen Sommer Meerforellen aus dem Gebiet  gehört ?

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal an einem der Flüsschen.

Gruß Lars


----------



## Nordangler (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



			
				fly-stop schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sven
> 
> Intressant! Ich glaub ich muß mal wieder mit der Fliegenrute wedeln gehen!
> 
> ...



Es sollen einige an der Treene und Bollingsteder Au gefangen worden sein.
Aber die Angler kenne ich nicht und daher halte ich die Aussage in der Schwebe.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gerade zu hören bekommen, dass einige schöne Bachforellen bis 50 cm gefangen worden sind in der Bollingstedter Au. Meisten Bisse morgens und abends.

Sven


----------



## Wasserpatscher (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bin heute um acht Uhr abends noch mal los an einen nahe gelegenen Bach. Da war so ein Gumpen, wo ich vor einigen Tagen einen Fehlbiss hatte, der recht vielversprechend schien. Dort wollte ich jetzt wieder hin.

Erster Wurf - Biss - wieder Fehlbiss! Dann noch einige Versuche, mit dem gleichen Köder (Salmo Hornet), mit einem Spinner, auch mit einer Fliege (aber dafür war nach dem gestrigen Gewitter das Wasser zu trüb) - nichts!

Einige Meter weiter verirrten sich zwei kecke Döbel an den Hornet, die schnell wieder schwimmen durften - an dieser Stelle fließt das Wasser langsamer, und es kommen Döbel in Mengen vor, meist aber nicht größer als 30cm, manchmal behalte ich einen als Köderfisch.

Dann bin ich wieder in Richtung der ersten Stelle. Dort ist ein leicht unterspülter Baum, der direkt am Wasser steht, da müsste doch was sein... Wurf, ein Zupfer aus dem Handgelenk - Biss! Eine Bachforelle von etwa 30cm!

So ermutigt, habe ich mich wieder an die erste Stelle angepirscht. Vorher hatte ich gesehen, dass in der Gumpe mehrere Forellen waren - zwar war das Wasser zu trübe, um bis zum Grund zu gucken, aber ich konnte doch sehen, wie mehrere Fische meinen Wobbler verfolgten. Hinter einem größeren Stein am seitlichen Rand des Gumpen war jedoch offensichtlich der Standplatz der Gumpenchefin - den warf ich jetzt an! Schnell einkurbeln, jetzt langsamer, kurz zupfen - Biss! Mit etwa 35cm auch kein Riese - aber der Weg ist das Ziel!

Mehrere Döbel und ein Bärschlein später wurde es dann doch langsam zu dunkel. Nach zwei Stunden aufregendem und spannend-entspannendem Feierabendangeln machte ich mich wieder auf den Heimweg.

Gute Nacht!


----------



## JonasH (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey jungs bruahce mla eure Hilfe! Heute saß ich bei uns an einem kleinen Bach und habe es eigentlich auf Barsche abgesehen. Die auch ganz gut gefangen (so in 20- 30 cm Tiefe) Tiefer ist der Bach jetzt im Sommer nicht naja dann musste ich mal pinkeln bin son bisschen ins gebüsch gegangen so aus langerweile aufs Wasser gegucktdort noch etwa 10!!!cm Tief und da standen mindestens 10 größere Follen hab dann versucht da hin zu werfen aber bevor ne Forelle den Wurm schnappen konnte hin der Haken am steinigen Grund, was kann ich tun um diese Forellen zu bekommen? kann ich das Vorfach soweit verkürzen. oder gibts ne andere evt. fängigere MEhtode, herankkommen würde ich an die Stelle von allen Seiten. leider keine cam dabeigehabt sons thätte ich euch die stelle genauer fotofiert aber vielelicht habt ihr ja auch so schon ne Idee?! 

Danke schonmal im VOrraus, Jonas


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also jetzt im Sommer und an einer so flachen Stelle würd mir als Köder ganz Spontan  n Grashüpfer einfallen .
Am besten an nem dünndträhtigen Haken anködern und an freier Leine auf die Fische zutreiben lassen .
Ansonsten ne durchsichtige Mini Wasserkugel als Wurfgewicht .
Musst aber dafür sorgen das der grashüpfer schwimmt und nicht untergeht !

Ich wette die können nicht wiederstehen ...


----------



## Nordangler (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War auch los bei uns an der Au. Fehlt ordentlich Wasser.
So ca. 30-40 cm.
Konnte einige Getupfte sehen aber die waren zu scheu.

Gruß Sven


----------



## JonasH (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

gut werde jetzt nochmal losziehen, heute mit cam wenns wieder nichts wird fotofier ich halt nur die Landschaft habe Wobbler Spinner und Würmer dabei, nach Grashüpfern werde ich mal schaun. By the way, was würdet ihr von einer feinen Grundmontage halten, weiß nicht wie Scheu die sind aber denke wenn ich denen mehr Zeit zum Köder nehmen gebe ... was denkt ihr?

Werde nachher berichten!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ JonasH hab ich noch nie probiert , ich fische fast nur mit Spinnködern auf Forellen , höchstens nochmal mit der Fliege ...

@ Sven : Wasser ist bei mir in der Au noch genug , man kommt nur leider kaum noch ran alles mit Brennesseln , Diesteln usw... dichtgewuchert , war die letzte Zeit nichtmehr los bringt leider nichts mehr ...


----------



## JonasH (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sooo schon wieder da, lief gut, allerdinds mit Pose! Ich fischte am Anfang mit flachlaufenden Wobblern, allerdings ohne Erfolg. Dann stieg ich um auf Pose und kleine selbstgesuchte Würmer, die nahmen sie ohne zu zögern allerdings konnte ich nur 3 Haken und die kamen aus dem Kindergarten, dann testete ich noch ne andere Stelle dir mir auf dem hinweg aufgefallen war dort ging es 30 cm auf 1meter 50, endlich habe ich ne vernünftige Gumpe gefunden dort liefen die Döbel auch direkt und 5 Barsche könnte ich auch landen also war echt nicht sooo schlecht heute für den bach! Allerdings weiß ich nciht wo sich die richtigen Forellen verstecken! Ich werde weiter suchen habe ja in 2 tagen 6 Wochen frei  Viel spaß noch 

Jonas


----------



## JonasH (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So hier mal ein kleines Foto von ner Hübschen die ich virgestern fing! (geschätzte 20 cm)


----------



## Nordangler (1. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schönes Ding Jonas
Jetzt ist endlich Regen da. Also werden die Bäche wieder mehr Wasser führen und ich gehe dann wieder los auf die getupften.

Sven


----------



## Kochtoppangler (1. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Jonas : Hübscher Fisch , ich hoff mal nach der Fotosession durft er schnell wieder ins Wasser  =)

@ Sven : Wie siehts aus mit dem hechtangeln ?


----------



## Nordangler (4. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War gestern mal etwas spazieren an der Au und einige getupfte gesehen. Größte schätze ich auf ü 50 cm. 
Das heißt, ich muß die Tage wieder unbedingt los.

Sven


----------



## Case (6. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War nach langen Wochen auch mal wieder am Bach.
Der führte recht viel Wasser und war trüb. Außerdem war deutlich zu sehen dass in den letzten Tagen ein heftiges Hochwasser gewütet hat. Nicht die besten Voraussetzungen. So verging die erste halbe Stunde erst mal mit Ködertesten. Auf diverse Salmo's ging gar nix, auf meine hellen Mepps auch nicht. Bis ich dann am " Black-Furry " ankam.
Dann ging das Schlag auf Schlag. 36,33,31 und noch zwei Untemaßige. Dazu  jede Menge Nachläufer im 30er Bereich. Das hat etwa eine Stunde gedauert.
Hab' versuchshalber zwischendurch immer mal den Köder gewechselt. Es lief nur der black Furry obwohl der sonst bei solchem Wasser wenig taugt.
Hab dann aufgehört weil die 3-Köpfige Familie versorgt war.
Ein kurzer Angeltag.

Case


----------



## Nordangler (6. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petrie zu den Fischen Case.
Vor allem die mittlere Forelle sieht schön aus. Wenn ich heute kein Nachtdienst hätte würde ich sofort wieder lospirschen.
Naja dafür hatte ich gestern 2 Hechte.


Sven


----------



## Nordangler (7. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Werde um 19.00 Uhr noch einmal loseiern.
Mal schauen, was so im Wasser rumlungert und mir an den Haken geht.

Sven


----------



## Case (7. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Na dann wünsch ich Dir mal Petri Heil.!

Case


----------



## Sholar (7. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

bei uns gibts keine Bachforellen weils Wasser angeblich zu warm ist zum einsetzen!!!


einmal in 3 Jahren hab ich ne 15cm bachforelle gefangen *heul*


----------



## Nordangler (7. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Konnte einen kleinen Barsch heute erlegen und 2 Bisse habe ich verrissen.

Sven


----------



## Kochtoppangler (7. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war heute auch mal wieder los 1 Fehlbiss und ne kleine Rotfeder die sich meinen Mini Wobbler geschnappt hat .

Wasser war aber auch mindestens 30 cm unter normal .


----------



## Nordangler (10. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dat juckt wieder in den Fingern. Denke einmal, dass ich heute Abend wieder eine Pirsch hinlegen muß.

Sven


----------



## grieme (11. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin, 
bin gerade auf diesen intressanten Thread gestoßen. Ich bin seit diesem Jahr Mitglied im ASV Jübeck und war vorgestern das erste Mal am oberen Abschnitt der Bollingstedter Au. Hatte meiner Ansicht nach extrem wenig Wasser. Ich habe neben kleineren auch einige größere Fische gesehen, zum Teil in richtigen kleinen Schwärmen bis 10 Fische. Waren aber meiner Ansicht nach keine Bachforellen sondern eher in Richtung Aland. Die Fische waren wegen des Niedrigwasser extrem scheu, sind zwar meinem 1er Mepps hinterhergeschwommen, haben aber nicht zugefasst. Der untere Teil der Au ab Autobahnbrücke ist extrem dicht zugewachsen, ich habe eigentlich keinen vernünftigen Zugang zum Wasser gefunden.
Sven, beangelst du das Treenegemeinschaftsstück der Au oder eine Strecke im weiteren Oberlauf, ich habe nämlich munkeln gehört, daß es im Oberlauf einige Privatstrecken gibt. Vielleicht trifft man sich gelegentlich mal an der Au #h !
Nun fängts gerade an zu regnen, das Wasser dürfte wieder steigen und ich brech morgen für eine Woche in Richtung Fünen auf :c  Schade, aber vielleicht läuft dort ja was.

Grüße und schöne Fänge,
Andreas


----------



## Nordangler (12. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Andreas.
Ich angel immer ab der Poppholzer Au abfährts. Oberhalb dürfen wir nicht, es sei denn du hast die Karte dafür.

Lass uns mal zusammen losfahren und ich zeige dir einige Ecken. Das heißt, wenn du möchtest.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (16. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So war heute mal wieder los. 2 kleine getupfte fielen auf den Miniwobbler herrein. Ebenso ein Barsch. Alle 3 schwimmen wieder.

Sven


----------



## JonasH (17. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin moin na das hört sich ja gut an @ Case super fische, und ja die kleine schiwmmt natürlich wieder!

werde wohl nächste Woche nochmal ordentlich losziehen letzte Woche der Ferien muss man halt genießen! Hoffe das ich euchdann wieder mit weiteren Bildern versorgen kann.

Petri, Jonas


----------



## grieme (21. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas.
> Ich angel immer ab der Poppholzer Au abfährts. Oberhalb dürfen wir nicht, es sei denn du hast die Karte dafür.
> Lass uns mal zusammen losfahren und ich zeige dir einige Ecken. Das heißt, wenn du möchtest.
> Sven


Hallo Sven,
bin gerade von einem schönen aber fischlosen (Familien-)urlaub aus Fünen zurück. Dein Angebot würde ich sehr gern wahrnehmen#6. Arbeitsbedingt kann ich meist nur am Wochenende los, ich muß mal schauen, was sich arbeitstechnisch über den Urlaub angesammelt hat. Wenn du nichts dagegen hast würde ich mich in den nächsten Tagen mit Terminvorschlägen mal hier melden#h . 
Grüße, Andreas


----------



## Nordangler (21. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Geht klar Andreas!!
Kannst mich auch anrufen. Nummer ist bei mir auf der Page verzeichnet.
Können auch mal den Engbrüchsee oder den Steinsee ins Auge fassen.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich habe im gestern zu Ende gegangenen Urlaub mal zwei Italienern bei der "Forellenpirsch" zugeschaut. Also das erzähle ich jetzt mal zur Abschreckung, auch wenn dann der eine oder andere denkt, ich wäre mit Zizou verwandt und wollte seine Schwester rächen...

Zwei Italiener sitzen morgens gegen acht mit einer 5m-Stipprute (!) an einem großen, tiefen Gumpen eines alten Wehres, an einem Fluß, der ansonsten nur noch wenig Wasser führt.  Es handelt sich also um eines der wenigen Rückzugsgebiete für die Fische dort - vorwiegend Cavedani (Döbel), eine nur dort (Toskana, Umbrien) vorkommende Barbenart und eben Bachforellen. Tagsüber ist das dann auch noch die Badestelle der Einheimischen und der wenigen Touristen. Zu dieser frühen Stunde sind aber nur die Forellen wach - und die beiden Stipper.

Sie angeln mit einer Art Pose und einer Art Mini-Krebschen als Köder - eine Köderwahl, die bestimmt nicht ungeschickt ist, den Dosen nach zu urteilen kann man die aber dort auch kaufen. Nachdem sie schon einige Bisse verpennt haben - die ich allerdings dank erhöhtem Beobachtungsposten und Pola-Brille auch etwas besser sehen konnte - zappelt nun ein Fisch am Haken. Ein Ruck, der arme Fisch (etwa 30cm lang) fliegt in hohem Bogen aus dem Wasser auf die Steine am Ufer, wo es dann einem der beiden nach einer Weile gelingt, ihn aufzuklauben. Er hält ihn in die Höhe, dreht sich zu mir um und fragt "Schöner Fisch! Kennst Du den? Wie heißt der?" "Eine Bachforelle!" "Schöner Fisch!" Spricht es, hakt umständlich den Fisch ab und stopft ihn ohne weitere Umstände in eine Plastiktüte...  Hätte ich ihm doch erzählt, der Fisch wäre zwar schön, aber ungenießbar oder besser noch giftig! 

Das gleiche Schicksal erleidet noch eine zweite Forelle! Dann sehe ich von oben, wie eine wirklich große hochsteigt, 50 plus X, den Köder in Augenschein nimmt und - Nein! Nein! - Ahh, sie dreht ab und verschwindet in der blaugrünen Tiefe! Das gleich Spiel wiederholt sich noch einmal, und seltsam, jetzt kommen auch die kleineren, unerfahreneren nur zum Gucken, um dann schnell - gleichsam kopfschüttelnd - wieder umzukehren, ohne zu beissen. Ich danke dem heiligen Antonius von Padua für seinen Schutz und kehre zu meiner Familie zurück, um mich wieder einem fast gänzlich angelfreien Urlaub zu widmen. (War gar nicht so schlimm, wie es klingt, aber im Herbst habe ich was nachzuholen...)


----------



## grieme (23. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin Sven,
ich habe dir mal eine E-mail / PN geschickt.
Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## AlexX!! (24. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

schöne story.. da bekomm ich auch gleich wieder lust 
war bei uns am bach schon ne weile nicht mehr, ich glaub meine Wobbler haben schon entzug.

Ich bin diese Saison aber auch von der 3-4cm auf die 6-7cm Klasse aufgestiegen. weniger Fehlbisse, stärkere und schonender für die Untermaßigen ist es auch noch.

grüße aus dem Odenwald 
AlexX!!


----------



## onkelolf (24. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war vor 4 wochen auch mal wieder los, nach Jahren mal wieder am Bach vom Opa, und konnte glatt diese schöne rotgetupfte verhaften.

Leider kann man dort nur mit Natürködern "bei" weil für alle bisher probierten Kunstköder ist der Bach zu klein/verwachsen.

Aber nen 2er Haken verhindert doch ein wenig das räubern in der Kinderstube.

Falls also wer den ulitmativen tip für mich hat, immer her damit





//foto is nicht so besonders, aber es war auf dem rückweg so ein scheißwetter das ein foto "im grünen" nicht drinne war


----------



## Nordangler (25. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



onkelolf schrieb:


> Ich war vor 4 wochen auch mal wieder los, nach Jahren mal wieder am Bach vom Opa, und konnte glatt diese schöne rotgetupfte verhaften.
> 
> Leider kann man dort nur mit Natürködern "bei" weil für alle bisher probierten Kunstköder ist der Bach zu klein/verwachsen.
> 
> ...




Wende dich doch mal hier im Board an Bondex. Der baut Miniwobbler die ideal sind um an schmalen und verkrauteten Bächen zu angeln.

Sven


----------



## Case (25. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



onkelolf schrieb:


> Ich war vor 4 wochen auch mal wieder los, nach Jahren mal wieder am Bach vom Opa, und konnte glatt diese schöne rotgetupfte verhaften.



Petri zur interessanten Forelle.

Kann das sein das der Bach etwas Nährstoffarm ist.? Dem Kopf und der Farbe nach hätte die Forelle ein Potential von 10cm mehr.

Ich denk ich werd mir noch eine Portion Forellen fangen und den Bach dann in 
Ruhe lassen. Die Bafos sind schon am suchen von Laichplätzen.

Case


----------



## Nordangler (25. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nun bin ich wieder zu Hause. Boardie grieme und ich haben es gewagt, heute ein paar Gewässer zu durchforsten. Erst an der Bollingstedter Au, wo grieme schon nach recht kurzer Zeit eine Bachforelle am Haken hatte. leider ging sie auch sofort im Drill verloren. Geschätzte 30 bis 35 cm. Nach einem Ortswechsel konnte ich einen handlangen Barsch verhaften, der nach einem Foto wieder schwimmen gehen durfte.
Nun wechselten wir an den Arenholzer See wo wir beide Köder testeten. Fazit: grieme durfte einen Barsch verhaften der auch wieder schwimmen gehen durfte.
Nun ging es zum Schluß an den Steinsee. Hier wollten wir nur kurz die Lage peilen, wobei ebenfalls ein Barsch bei mir an den Haken ging.
Für mich war es schön, einen neuen Boardie kennen zulernen und hatte an dem heutigen Tag eine Menge Spaß. Hoffe, dass wir das bald wiederholen!!!!

Sven


----------



## Wasserpatscher (26. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich habe auf dem Weg zum Bäcker heute auf eine halbe Stunde den nächstgelegenen Bach (auf Frankfurter Stadtgebiet!) besucht - drei Bisse, eine knapp 30er Bafo blieb hängen. Anschliessend 4 kapitale Croissants und 4 maßige Möhnbrötchen, zu Hause schliefen fast alle noch, Frühstück gemacht - ein schöner Start in den Tag!


----------



## NOK Angler (26. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hi , bin heute auch mal wieder an userem forellenbach gewesen. nach dem extremen niedrigwasser , führte unser bach ziemlich lange aufgrund des starken regens ganz schön hochwasser. teilweise bis zu 1.50 oder 2m über normal !! jedenfalls nach dem ganzen zeugs zu urteilen was so in den bäumen und büschen hängt.

bis jetz ist der wasserstand noch leicht erhöt und die farbe erinnert auch eher an dünnen kaffee. trotzdem mal ein versuch gewargt und siehe da eine BaFo von ca. 25cm konnte nicht wiederstehen. schnell abgehakt und noch im wasser fotografiert und dann wieder weiterschwimmen lassen.

ansonsten konnte ich ziemlich viele Barsche sowie Rotaugen in beachtlichen größen , teilweise jenseits der 30cm , verbuchen.

werde wohl heute abend oder morgen früh nochmals einen versuch unternehmen.

bis dann


----------



## onkelolf (26. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Case schrieb:


> Petri zur interessanten Forelle.
> 
> Kann das sein das der Bach etwas Nährstoffarm ist.? Dem Kopf und der Farbe nach hätte die Forelle ein Potential von 10cm mehr.
> 
> ...



kann sein, auch ein grund dass das eine der größten überhaupt aus dem bach war :/


----------



## NOK Angler (27. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

so , bin  heute morgen nochmals für etwa 1,5 std am bach gewesen. 
hatte einen kleine von etwa 20-25cm raus , die wieder schwimmen durfte. hatte denn insgesamt noch 3 austeiger. eine etwa genau so kleine und eine gute , von geschätzt etwa 35-40cm. diese hatte ich gleich zwei mal , einmal auf dem hinweg und einmal auf dem rückweg , und beide male blieb sie sieger. 

hatte alle fische auf einen 4cm ugly dugly in regenbogenforelledekor. schätze mal das die serienmäßig verbauten drillinge etwas klein sind und daher die aussteiger kommen. werde diese nächste woche mal gegen etwas größere austauschen.

so long


----------



## Nordangler (27. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Beim nächsten Mal klappt es Sebastian.
Will auch wieder los. Wenn ich doch nur Zeit hätte.


Sven


----------



## NOK Angler (27. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hi , nach dem (miß)erfolg heute morgen ließ es mir keine ruhe und ich mußte heute nachmittag nochmal los. allerdings suchte ich mir eine andere stelle als gestern, dieses mal nicht zwischen den wiesen , sondern am waldrand wollte ich es nun versuchen.

nachdem ich mich an den ganzen autos der pilzsucher vorbeigearbeited hatte und endlich an der ausgeguckten stelle angekommen war , dauerte es auch nur 3 würfe bis zum ersten biss. eine schöne 32cm messende rotgetupfte konnte meinem wobbler nicht wiederstehen. ( erstes und letztes bild) Nach einem kleinen Platzwechsel etwa 200m weiter stromauf folgte ihr auch schon die nächste von etwa 35cm , die sich beim hakenlösen selbst befreite und mir wieder entwischte. daraufhin hab ich noch ein zwei stelle versucht , allerdings tat sich da nichts mehr , worahin ich mich auch wieder auf den rückweg machte.


----------



## Nordangler (27. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Glückwunsch Sebastian.
War auch heute los. Diesmal war aber rein gar nichts.

Sven


----------



## Baitbuster (27. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

das sind ja tolle Bilder die ihr hier macht, ganz zu schweigen von den tollen Bachforellen die ihr fangt, muss schon sagen Respekt und dickes Petri#6 
habt ihr die Bachforellen auf Spinner gefangen???oder wie??
bis denne


----------



## Kochtoppangler (27. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Baitbuster schrieb:


> habt ihr die Bachforellen auf Spinner gefangen???oder wie??
> bis denne



Wenn man sich die Bilder (besonders das 4.) mal genau anguckt denn sieht man den Köder #6 
Geschrieben hat ers aber auch :q


----------



## AlexX!! (27. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hiho

war heute morgen auch Forellen ärgern 

hab mir den untersten Teil unseres Abschnittes ausgesucht, der wird nie besetzt und wenig gepflegt, schwieriges Terrain also, doch aussicht auf dicke Dinger 

Also heute morgen um 6.30 raus.. meine Mädels schlafen noch.

erster Gumpen is gleich der Größte und aussichtsreichste.. 
gleich beim ersten Wurf mit dem Rapala hängt sich Bafo auf, macht ordentlich Rabatz.. und verabschiedet sich sogleich wieder.. mist war ne schöne 40cm geschätzt. Danach war hier natürlich *Schicht*

Weiter..  paar kleinere Löcher und Überhänge werden abgeblinkert, aber ohne Erfolg.. ziemlich tote Hose heute.
Der nächste größere Gumpen steht an.. ich robbe fast auf Knien zur Böschung um in Deckung zu bleiben.
Auch hier.. erster etwas mißglückter Wurf.. gleich schnappt eine schöne Bafo nach dem 7cm Rapala verfehlt ihn aber, mit dem 2. Anlauf klappt es besser, sie hat ihn voll genommen, und liegt eine Minute später im Gras, wieder eine schöne gut 35cm, weil sie mir so gut gefallen hat, schwimmt sie wieder und laicht hoffentlich ordentlich ab.
die nächsten Löcher bringen keine Bisse mehr, also einpacken.. noch schnell beim Bäcker Brötchen und Croissants mitnehmen.. Spass hats trotzdem gemacht.

Grüße


----------



## NOK Angler (28. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

was mich wunderte war , das ich bei einigen forellen die ich dieses jahr bei uns im bach gefangen habe immer etwas hartes im bauch merkte. gestern war es ja mal wieder so weit , das ich es für vertretbar hielt , die 2. forelle dieses jahr aus unserem bach zu entnehmen. eben auch mit diesem besagten harten etwas im bauch. als ich die forelle dann sauber gemacht habe guckte ich nicht schlecht als ich da doch glatt das bein und die schere einer wollhandkrabbe rausholte. war auch nicht gerade klein die wolli und das bei ner 32cm forelle !!


----------



## Nordangler (28. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das habe ich aber auch schon erlebt und gesehen Sebastian!!!
Aber warum sollte sie es auch nicht fressen.
Habe die Wollhandkrebse auch schon bei Hechten gefunden und kleine bei Barschen.

Sven


----------



## Case (28. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Na zum Glück gibt's Wollies bei uns nicht.
Schöne Fische habt Ihr gefangen..Petri Heil.

Muß doch noch mal los..Ihr macht mich gierig..Grins...

Case


----------



## Wasserpatscher (28. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Case schrieb:


> Ihr macht mich gierig...



Huch! Du machst so einen besonnenen Eindruck, sonst...
 #h


----------



## NOK Angler (28. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Das habe ich aber auch schon erlebt und gesehen Sebastian!!!
> Aber warum sollte sie es auch nicht fressen.
> Habe die Wollhandkrebse auch schon bei Hechten gefunden und kleine bei Barschen.
> 
> Sven


 

meinte nicht das fressen an sich , sodern 1. wuste ich nicht das sich die viecher auch schon bis zu unserem bach ausgebreited haben. 2. meinte ich eher das größenverhältnis von forelle zu krabbe. war immerhin nicht die größte trutta und auch der krebs hatte so geschätzt ca. 6-7cm durchmesser.


----------



## Nordangler (28. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sebastian wie oft ist der Wobbler auch um die 5-7 cm groß. Den nagelt sich eine 20er Bachforelle auch so weg.
Und in fast jeden Fließgewässer befinden sich die Wollhandkrabben schon.
Warte mal ein paar Jahre und du wirst sie überall haben. Dank Besatzmaßnahmen und Federvieh.

Sven


----------



## NOK Angler (28. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hast ja recht , war ja nur überrascht weil eine krabbe ja doch ein bisschen sperriger ist als so ein fischchen ( wobbler ).

Hätte ja auch mal lust mir mal ein anderen bach anzugucken. kennt vieleicht sonst noch jemand einen bach/ eine au mit bachforellenbestandt in Schleswig-Holstein ?? 

und wegen dem oberen abschnitt der bollingstedter au müssen wir auch nochmal was machen sven. sah ja doch recht interresant aus was ich da so neulich sehen durfte.


----------



## Baitbuster (29. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kochtoppangler


> Wenn man sich die Bilder (besonders das 4.) mal genau anguckt denn sieht man den Köder #6
> Geschrieben hat ers aber auch :q


 
Ok ok:q :q :q


----------



## Nordangler (29. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sebastian google mal ein bißchen und du wirst bestimmt Bäche mit Bachforellenbesatz hier oben finden.

Sven


----------



## grieme (29. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin Zusammen,
an dieser Stelle noch mal meinen ausdrücklichen großen Dank an Sven für den netten Angeltag an der Au und den Seen#6 .
Wie er schon schrieb, habe ich die einzige Bachforelle des Tages leider verloren. Aber sobald mich Familie und Beruf wieder loslassen rücke ich ihr und den Kolleginnen mal mit Streamer und Nymphe zu Leibe#: , werde dann berichten.
Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## onkelolf (29. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich will wieder los :/ aber hier bei hh gibts ja anscheinend keine bachforellen in bächen mit tageskarte?


----------



## Nordangler (31. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So bin gerade vom angeln nach Hause gekommen. Diesmal war ich mit Michael an der Treene/Bollingstedter Au.

Ergebnis: nur 1 Barsch und ne Menge Fun.

Beim Aufbruch sind wir noch meinen alten Lehrmeister im Forellenangeln  begegnet.
Er hatte Bachforellen. Nach seinem Tip werde ich die Tage es dort mal versuchen, wo auch er war. Er hat auch die ersten Meerforellen aufsteigen sehen.

Sven


----------



## Wasserpatscher (31. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei mir war's heute abend nur ein 35er, aber erstaunlich kampfstarker Döbel. Die Forellen waren im Kino...


----------



## Nordangler (4. September 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute vormittag war ich denn mal wieder los. Diesmal an der oberen Treene. Hatte ein paar Nachläufer und einen Ahland von knapp 35-40 cm. Hat eine Menge Rabatz gemacht.


Sven


----------



## Nordangler (7. September 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mal wieder an der Treene gewesen mit Andreas. Ergebnis niente!!
Wechsel an den Garsee: Ergebnis eine Handvoll Barsche und ein Minihecht.

Sven


----------



## Wasserpatscher (7. September 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hatte heute an "meinem" Hausbach eine kleine - geschätzte 24er - Regenbogenforelle auf Trockenfliege - mehr leider nicht, da ich eigentlich tageszeitlich zu früh da und wg Terminen nach 30 Minuten wieder weg war. Man nimmt halt, was geht...

"Trotzdem" schön! :q


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. September 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute war ich wieder mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs - ich habe völlig unterschätzt, wie schnell jetzt die Tage kürzer werden. Erst mal bin ich zu früh aufgestanden, es war noch alles dunkel. Dann waren auch die Forellen noch nicht richtig wach, und als sie schließlich munter wurden, mußte ich wieder weg - Brötchen holen für's rituelle Samstagmorgen-Familienfrühstück. Sekunden vor Schluß hatte ich 'ne schöne große dran, aber die hat sich beim Landen wieder frei gekämpft!
Ab jetzt ändere ich die Taktik - erst frühstücken, dann angeln...
Jedenfalls muss ich mein Timing nachjustieren!


----------



## Nordangler (10. September 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schön ist es auf jeden Fall, dass die Forellen wieder aktiver werden.


Sven


----------



## AlexX!! (10. September 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Ab jetzt ändere ich die Taktik - erst frühstücken, dann angeln...
> Jedenfalls muss ich mein Timing nachjustieren!



da meine große Tochter seit neustem meint um 7.30uhr ausgeschlafen zu sein, hab ich ein ähnliches Problem.. ich hol jetzt erst mal Brötchen, werd mich danach "abseilen" und versuchen ein paar Bafos und Refos zu catchen

AlexX!!


----------



## NOK Angler (15. September 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

so ,eben nochmal schnell für 90min am Wasser gewesen. Hatte 3 Rotgetupfte , 2 untermaßig und eine von 35 cm .

Alle auf Ugly Dugling in 4cm.


----------



## Nordangler (15. September 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sauber Sebastian. Gratuliere zum Fisch!!!

Sven


----------



## Case (15. September 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri.

Schöne Forelle. 
Ich komm einfach nicht an Forellenbach. Die Hechtsucht ist zu groß...Dabei fang ich noch nicht mal welche.


Case


----------



## Nordangler (17. September 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Case schrieb:


> Petri.
> 
> Schöne Forelle.
> Ich komm einfach nicht an Forellenbach. Die Hechtsucht ist zu groß...Dabei fang ich noch nicht mal welche.
> ...



Case warum nimmste nicht einfach am Treffen am 21.10 teil?

Sven


----------



## jole (17. September 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

so jetzt kann ich mich auch mal wieder eintragen 
wollte auf bachforelle !!!
und bin gestern abend noch kurz nach dem abendsprung an den fluss
mit der fliege lief nicht viel 

hab ich nen wobbler ausgepackt und nach dem zweiten wurf 

hänger !!!!

und ab ging die post 

regenbogenforelle 51 cm und 1,8 kg 

einfach traumhaft 






http://img375.*ih.us/img375/8764/dsc00080ic5.jpgsetImgWidth(); http://img241.*ih.us/img241/1811/dsc00078gl1.jpgsetImgWidth();


----------



## Nordangler (18. September 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

sauberes Ding. Schönes Foto.
Glückwunsch zum Fisch.

Sven


----------



## Case (18. September 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Case warum nimmste nicht einfach am Treffen am 21.10 teil?
> 
> Sven



Hallo Nordangler,

vielen Dank für Deine Einladung. Aber aus familiären Gründen werde ich die nächsten Jahre, wenn überhaupt irgendwann mal wieder, nicht von hier wegkommen. Wäre auch gern an den Edersee gefahren oder auch sonstige Treffen hätten mich gereizt. Muß mich eben damit abfinden dass solche Dinge nicht mehr möglich sind. Ich wünsche Euch aber viel Spass und Erfolg bei Euerm Treffen.

Und natürlich ein dickes Petri Heil zu den gefangenen Fischen.

Case


----------



## ajaekel (18. September 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo zusammen,

gestern morgen sind mein Bruder und ich mal wieder losgegangen. Wir dachten, dass in unserem Forellenbach noch relativ viel Kraut sein könnte und hatten uns mit Heimchen und Heuschrecken ausgerüstet. Als wir um ca. 6 am Wasser waren und die Sonne aufging, sahen wir aber schon, dass es überhaupt kein Kraut gab. Zu unserer Enttäuschung war auch der Wasserstand nicht optimal, sondern der Bach führte sehr wenig Wasser. 

Also trotzdem Wasserkugel montiert und ne Heuschrecke mit der Strömung treiben lassen. Die Strecke, die wir befischen wollten, ist so ca. 1 km lang und genau hier hatten wir vor einem Jahr eine 63er Bachforelle gelandet (auch als Beitrag hier im Board unter "Gold aus der Fuhse"). Wir gingen als Stromabwärts und testeten immer mal wieder Heuschrecke oder Heimchen - leider ohne jeglichen Erfolg. Es war auch kein Fisch zu sehen - bis auf eine beachtliche Welle, die einmal Stromaufwärts schoß und etwas größeres vermuten ließ. Trotz Pol-Brille war jedoch nicht zu erkennen, was das für ein Fisch war. 

Ganz am Ende der Strecke wurde das Wasser dann etwas tiefer (ca. Kniehoch) und wir konnten sehen, dass dort etwas unter den Bäumen jagen musste. Man sah zwar keinen Fisch...aber das Wasser war ständig in Bewegung. Also wieder Heuschrecke an den Haken und treiben lassen - leider ebenfalls ohne Erfolg - nichtmal ein Zupfer oder ähnliches. Mein Bruder zückte danach dann sogar ne Posenrute und montierte ein paar Pinkies - ausser eine 25er Nase und einer ca. 15cm (!!) langen Grünte war aber leider nichts zu machen.

Enttäuscht wollten wir uns schon auf den Rückweg machen, als wir dann doch noch eine 3g-Spinner an die 3-25g Spinnrute montierten. Mein Bruder also mit Wathose in den Bach und ausgeworfen. Ich stand noch oben und wollte zusammenpacken - als mein Bruder auf einmal rief: "Hilfeeeee!!! - Meter-Forelläääääää" 
Für mich war das mein Zeichen - ich ließ alles stehen und liegen bis auf den Kescher und stürzte mich mit meinen Watstiefeln (die im übrigen bei solchen Aktionen IMMER zu kurz sind) zu ihm in den Bach. Ich sah schon auf dem Weg, dass er eine ziemlich große dran haben musste - die Rute war krumm bis zum Anschlag. Als ich neben ihm im Wasser stand war ich klitsachnaß (das Wasser war natürlich in die Watstiefen gelaufen) und die Forelle in topform. Mein Bruder hatte die Bremse aufgedreht und ließ sie erstmal gewähren - sie schoß hin und her - ohne daß er sie auch nur annähernd steuern konnte. Den Wellen nach zu urteilen musste es sich um eine echt große handeln. Ich wartete auf einen günstigen Moment um den Kescher zu platzieren - leider war es kein großer Kescher sondern ein eher kleiner  Die Forelle schwamm mit uns im Schlepptau ca. 3 m vor uns Stromaufwärts, überlegte es sich dann jedoch anders und kam auf uns zugeschossen und an uns vorbei. Mein Bruder hatte Mühe, die Schnur dabei auf Spannung zu halten.
Als sie an uns vorbeischoß hatte ich das erste mal Gelegenheit einen Blick zu erhaschen und war von der Größe echt beindruckt. Nach ca. 10 Minuten wurde sie dann allerdings ruhiger und ließ sich ins flachere Wasser steuern wo ich den Kescher platzieren konnte und mein Bruder sie ganz sachte reinsteuern konnte. Der Kescher war danach ganz schön schwer aber wir hatten sie sicher. Hier die Bilder unserer bisher größten Forelle (65cm). Bewundernswert dabei ist, dass die Forelle im letzten Jahr lediglich ca. 3 cm kleiner war aber ca. 1,5 kg weniger wog. Ich denke, dass liegt auch daran, dass die im letzten Jahr bereits im Juni gefangen wurde und diese ja Mitte September.

Gruß,
Achim & Benny


----------



## froggy31 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mensch ajaekel #h ,
ich sag mal ein fettes Peeeettrriii an dich und deinen Bruder :m :m :m 
Schön geschrieben und fett gefangen.
#6 #6 #6 

Ich wollte in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen auch noch ein paar mal an die Sieg um den Forellen nachzustellen. 

Danke für den fetten Motivationsschub

gruß froggy


----------



## Case (18. September 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Heil. Was für ein Prachtteil.

Wenn Ihr so weitermacht solltet Ihr Euch nen größeren Kescher zulegen..


Case


----------



## Nordangler (18. September 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ajaekel herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesen prachtvollen Fisch.

case irgendwann klappt es mal. Dich würde ich gerne mal privat kennen lernen und zusammen etwas auf die Flanke legen.

Sven


----------



## @dr! (18. September 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

schöner fisch!!! find da wo sie neben dem kescher liegt hat sie ne tolle farbe!


----------



## Case (21. September 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nachdem ich das Forellenangeln in letzter Zeit doch sehr vernachlässigt habe möchte ich jetzt von meinem heutigen, sehr durchwachsenen, Angeltag berichten. Mein Tagesmotto war..." Ich will Fleisch.! " 
Nachdem ich etwa 10 Kilometer von Zuhause weg war fiel mir ein dass ich die Pol-Brille vergessen hatte. Naja, was solls.? Also kämpfte ich mich durch den morgendlichen Berufsverkehr um festzustellen dass der Bach sehr flach und glasklar war. 
Es hieß also die letzten Gumpen und etwas tieferen Abschnitte zu suchen. Gleich an meiner ersten ernsthaften Stelle konnte ich eine 27er landen. Als zu klein empfunden und sowieso Untermaßig ging die zurück So blinkerte ich mich langsam am Bach lang bis ich wieder an eine vielversprechende Stelle kam. Erster Wurf...25er..hmmm. Nochmal probiert und dann machte die Rolle auf einmal Musik. ich merkte gleich dass die nicht Untermaßig war und nach einem netten Drill konnte ich eine 39er landen. 
Damit war erstmal mein Jahresrekord eingestellt. Guter Dinge zog ich weiter und hab dann noch 2 oder 3 Bafos im Drill verloren. Die waren Heute in richtiger Sprunglaune. 
Um einen Spinner zu retten mußte ich mir noch Stiefel und Hose ausziehen und den Bach durchwaaten. Macht aber nix. Schließlich läuft er bloß an Häusern und einer vielbefahrenen Straße lang.  
Danach wechselte ich die Gewässerstrecke und kam an ein Wehr dass man nur won einer ca. 4 Meter hohen Mauer aus beangeln kann. Man muß die Fische rausheben, was bei einem Durchschnittsgewicht von ca. 400 Gramm eigentlich kein Problem ist. 
Naja, jedenfalls hab ich meinen Bullhead paar mal durch die Stelle gezogen ,  plötzlich jault meine Bremse auf und unter mir beginnt ein Veitstanz. Schon nach kurzer Drilldauer kan ich sehen dass ich ein Problem hab. Das Problem heißt Bachforelle und ist mindestens 50cm lang. Während ich so überleg wie ich Die, die Mauer raufkriegen soll, drill ich sie erstmal müde. Hier rauf gibts nur einen Weg. Über die Rute wie beim Dorschangeln. Das ist mit viel Abstand meine größte Forelle in dem Bach, das wäre die Krönung eines durchschnittlichen Angeljahres.
Als der Fisch dann wirklich richtig müde war kam die Stunde der Wahrheit.
Bremse zu, soviel Schnur wie möglich aufgekurbelt und dann das Vieh rauf auf die Böschung. Sie kommt..1 Meter, 2 Meter....und fällt ab. Ich glaub für meinen Gemütszustand in dem Moment gibts keinen Smily. Der Angeltag war trotz meiner Superforelle mit 39 geschmissen. 
Ich angelte noch bischen weiter und fing tatsächlich noch eine 35er. Aber meine Motivaton war einfach weg. Nachdem mich ein Passant gefragt hat ob die Fische beißen und ich für Ihn gefälligkeitshalber noch 'ne kleine gefangen hab..""Angeb.!!"" hab ich das Angeln dann abgebrochen.

Aber 'ne 39er und 35er sind ja eigentlich auch ganz gut. 

Case


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. September 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Case schrieb:


> Sie kommt..1 Meter, 2 Meter....und fällt ab. Ich glaub für meinen Gemütszustand in dem Moment gibts keinen Smily.


 
Mannomannnomann! Mein Mitgefühl ist Dir sicher - und das meines Sohnes. Der hatte am Wochenende einen wirklich kapitalen Döbel dran, sein mit Abstand größter Fisch in seiner noch sehr jungen Anglerlaufbahn, und wie ich nach dem Kescher greife und wieder hochgucke, ist der Fisch auch schon abgerissen - in der Aufregung wollte er ihn an der (20er)-Schnur rausheben - Hauptsache, dieser nervenzerfetzende Drill hört endlich auf...


----------



## froggy31 (22. September 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ case,
da haste aber echt die Bafo an der falschen Stellen gehackt.
Leidet man echt mit.

Muß jetzt aber hier mal das Gegenbeispiel bringen |wavey: 
War heute wie etwas weiter oben schon angekündigt an der
Sieg auf Forellenjagd und es war ein denkwürdiger Angeltrip.#6 

Nachdem ich schon 2,5 h ohne jeglichen Fischkontakt meine
Köderauswahl (Spinner, Blinker, Wobbler) durch die Sieg gezogen hatte, stieg ich doch glatt nochmal ins Auto um ein paar Kilometer stromauf zu fahren an eine Stelle die ich dieses
Jahr etwas vernachlässigt hatte.

Dort angekommen lief bei den ersten Würfen wieder nichts und ich begann wieder mit den Köderwechseln und fragte mich gerade welchen ich den als nächstes baden sollte (Blick in die Köderbox), als nur unfern von mir ein Platschen zu hören war, das auf etwas größeres schließen ließ. 
Ich entschied mich blitzschnell für einen relativ großen Spinner
(Größe 4) und warf diesen gegen den Strom in die verdächtige Richtung.
2mal, 3mal, kein Kontakt. Als sich schon der Frust breit machte 
das diese Chance wohl vertan sei, gab es einen Hammer Schlag in die Rute und der Fisch zog direkt Schnur ab. 
Dachte zuerst an einen Hecht bis ich die silbrig glänzende Flanke
meines Gegners zum ersten mal an der Oberflache sah und die war nicht gerade kurz. 
Ich nahm mir extrem viel Zeit beim Drill, weil das definitiv der 
größte Salmonide war den ich bisher drillen durfte.
Nach 5 min. Drill hatte ich ihn dann im Kescher der gerade reichte und dachte zunächst ich hätte eine Rekord - Bafo im Kescher, aber ein Blick auf´s Maul dieses Fisches verriet mir das ich gerade eine noch größere Sternstunde erleben durfte. 
Im Kescher, der wirlich so gerade gereicht hatte (Hab beim Spinnfischen immr ein kleineres Exemplar dabei) lag ein stolzer
Lachs:l :k :k , den ich dann mit einiger Mühe möglichst schonend vom Drilling befreien mußte. Nach kurzem Vermessen (65 cm ) entließ ich in ehrfürchtig zurück in sein Element. 
Für ein Foto war keine Zeit da ich alleine war und der Fisch eh schon einiges hinter sich hatte (Langer Drill, Köder entfernen ect.)
Danach war ich völlig platt und stellte das angeln ein, da dieses
Elebnis einfach nicht zu toppen war.

gruß
froggy


----------



## Drillmaschine (23. September 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ froggy31:

Glückwunsch zum Super-Erlebnis #6:l!

Sowas vergisst man wohl nie!

Auch den anderen Fängern Petri :m. Ich habe hier leider nicht so die Gelegenheit auf Bafo zu fischen .


----------



## Case (23. September 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Heil Froggy.

Das ist natürlich der Traum eines jeden Salmonidenfischer in Deutschlands Flüssen. Ich träum auch davon eines fernen Tages mal einen Lachs in unserer Neckarstrecke zu fangen. Das wird wohl noch etliche Jährchen dauern, aber ich glaub ich hab in den nächsten 20 Jahren die Chance.

Hab Heute noch nen 77er Hecht auf Forellenwobbler gefangen. Hat mich wenigstens bischen für die Bafo entschädigt.

Case


----------



## froggy31 (23. September 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ case
war auf jeden Fall der absolute Fang meiner bisheigen Anglerlaufbahn ( 5 Jahre) und ich kann mein Glück auch heute
noch kaum fassen.
Was aber noch viel schöner ist, das das Wiederansiedlungsprojekt in der Sieg zu fruchten scheint. Ich meine für einen Lachs war es kein Riese, aber ein starker, gesunder Fisch, der wohl nicht der einzige ist, der sich in der Sieg wohl fühlt.
Und solche Projekte gibt es doch bestimmt nicht nur hier in NRW
oder ?


----------



## Nordangler (24. September 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

case mit erhobenden Haupt die Fassung tragen!! Die nächste ü 50 kriegste.
froggy nettes Ding! Respekt für das zurück setzen.

Sven


----------



## JonasH (24. September 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sachmal Nordangler? Du heißt doch Sven oder? Warst du das da heute in dem Flimmerkasten? Geile Gewässer habt ihr da bei euch! (Wenn du es warst, also ich mein die HP passt ja auch...)
WENN ich 18 bin komm ich mal "just" zu dir hoch dann kannst du mich gerne mal durch deine Gewässer guiden!


----------



## Nordangler (25. September 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Denke einmal das ich es war, falls du den Bericht bei Terra Nova meinst.

Sven


----------



## JonasH (25. September 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hehe ja genau den mein ich  Schde das du kein Forellchen überreden konmntest aber sag mal wo beziehst du denn diese mini mini dinger? so klein und dünn- noch nie gesehen...


----------



## Nordangler (25. September 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schau mal bei mir auf der Homepage im Shop nach.

Sven


----------



## JonasH (25. September 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War das einer dieser miniwobbler? Sah für mich noch kleiner aus... naja ich spare mal ein bisschen und dann geht die BEstellung raus!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute habe ich mal den Brückentag genutzt für einen spontanen Vatertag! Kinder in die Schule gebracht, schnell noch einen Kuchen für die Geburtstagsfeier meiner Tochter im Hort gebacken, hingebracht, und dann war ich auch schon unterwegs an "meinen" Bach. 
Durch die Unwetter der letzten Tage war er recht trübe, deshalb habe ich die Fliegenrute gleich "stecken" gelassen und die Bach-Spinnrute ausgepackt (Balzer Diabolo III Minispin 195/8-45g). Meinen Lieblings-Bachwobbler montiert (Salmo Hornet) und los ging's.

Zunächst hatte ich einige Döbel an der Rute, und schnell war klar, dass die Forellen an ihren sonst bevorzugten Plätzen nicht waren - zu viel Strömung! Dann habe ich stromauf eine eher ruhige, schattige Stelle angepirscht. 

Zwei Würfe, ein Döbel, dritter Wurf, genau unter einen überhängenden Baum, der sitzt! Langsam, aber nicht zu langsam eingeholt - schließlich hatte der Hornet die Strömung im Rücken - dann ein aggressiver Biss, und schnell war klar, dass das am Ende der Rute kein Döbelchen war.

Nach kurzem, aber lebhaftem Drill zappelte eine Bachforelle in meinem Kescher, die bisher größte "Frankfurterin", die ich dort fangen konnten: 43cm!

Der Vormittag brachte noch einen Barsch, eine weitere (kleinere) Bachforelle hatte sich bei der Landung freigeschüttelt, und ein ziemlich großer Döbel (wenn das mal einer war, eigentlich war er mir zu schlank für die hiesigen Dickköpfe) auch. Im ersten Fall war's meine Dummheit, im zweiten Fall eher Kismet...


----------



## Nordangler (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schönes Ding. Gratulation zur Getupften.

Sven


----------



## Case (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Glückwunsch zur Bafo und Petri Heil.

Für mich ist die Saison gelaufen. Schonzeit und persönliche Schonzeit. Sollen jetzt laichen. Werd dem Thread als Zuschauer und Glückwünscher erhalten bleiben. Meine nächste Fangmeldung dürfte so Anfang März 2007 kommen.


Case


----------



## Nordangler (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sieht bei mir nicht anders aus Case.

Sven


----------



## jole (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

das die season fertig ist stimmt auch bei mir auch wenn in einigen kantonen der schweiz sie nen bisele länger dauern 

reich ich noch zwei fotos vom 30.09.2006 nach 

gefangen haben wir viele kleine bis 3o cm 

http://img421.*ih.us/img421/4155/cimg5485tz0.jpgsetImgWidth(); 

eine mitgenommen von 38

http://img421.*ih.us/img421/7157/cimg5486dz2.jpgsetImgWidth(); 

wir hören uns wieder anfang februar wenn die seeforelle aufgeht 01.02.2007 um 6 uhr !!!!!!|rolleyes 

wobei jetzt bei uns die äschen season anfängt #6


----------



## Wasserpatscher (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Case schrieb:


> Meine nächste Fangmeldung dürfte so Anfang März 2007 kommen.



Hier in Hessen beginnt die Schonzeit zwar erst zwei Wochen später, dafür endet sie jedoch auch einen ganzen Monat später, nämlich Anfang April. Und leider gibt es weit und breit keinen Äschenbach, und selbst für die im benachbarten Ausland (Bayern) gibt es keine Gastkarten mehr zur Äschenzeit.... Seufz!


----------



## Case (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Und weil der thread so stressfrei lief zieh ich ihn mal hoch.

Morgen beginnt bei uns die Saison. Leider haben mir betriebliche Gründe einen Strich durch mein Anfischen gemacht. Außerdem hat's Hochwasser und an Kunstköderangeln ist nicht zu denken. Aber sobald ich Zeit hab werd ich mal mit der Grundrute Tauwurm und Köfi testen. Wie sieht's bei Euch aus.?

Case


----------



## Wasserpatscher (1. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Case schrieb:


> Außerdem hat's Hochwasser und an Kunstköderangeln ist nicht zu denken.


 
Hast Du's gut! Ich darf noch gute vier Wochen warten...

Meine Erfahrung ist allerdings, dass gerade Mini-Wobbler bei - natürlich nicht allzu starkem - Hochwasser gut fangen, wenn man die Bereiche findet, wo die Forellen sich vor dem Wasserdruck schützen. (Mache ich immer dann, wenn wegen des trüben Wassers mit der Fliege schon mal gar nix geht.)


----------



## Kochtoppangler (1. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich hab noch leichte Hoffnung das das Hochwasser bis Samstag etwas zurüchgeht .
Werd also wahrscheinlich Samstag den ersten versuch starten .


----------



## Alexander2781 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

wir haben auch leider Hochwasser, zum Glück geht das Wasser aber schon wieder etwas zurück.
Ich werde es wahrscheinlich nächste Woche mal versuchen.
Wünsche euch allen noch eine erfolgreiche Forellensaison.

Gruß und Petri Heil 
Alexander2781


----------



## NOK Angler (1. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ach ja , was hab ich das gut. Darf schon wieder seit dem 15.1. , bin bis jetzt aber erst 3 oder 4 mal losgewesen. Haupsächlich im moment viele kleine bis ca. 30 cm , leider dieses Jahr noch nichts drüber


----------



## Case (2. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War Heute mal bischen los. Konnte trotz Hochwassers drei Untermaßige auf Kunstköder fangen. Eigentlich gar nicht so übel. 
Hab mal ein schnelles Bild von Einer gemacht. 

Case


----------



## Steinadler (2. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich werd hier fast wahnsinnig so langsam machen sich alle auf zum wasser nur ich nicht............ warum muss hier diese verdammte schonzeit soooo lange dauern und dann haben diese tollen bürokraten aus meinem verein auch noch blinker und spinner verboten ......... oh wie ich euch alle beneide^^


----------



## Kochtoppangler (2. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Blinkern und Spinnern verboten in nem Salmonidengewässer ?!?! 
Was soll das denn , normalerweise sind doch eher Naturköder verboten.


----------



## Steinadler (2. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich weiss ..... anscheinend wären die nicht fischschonend und es würden mehr untermäßige gefangen ....... desweiteren behaupten se das die fische die auf naturköder beissen meist mäßig sind und so weiter ........ ich hab 60% dieser leute noch nie an meinem gewässer gesehn aber dann bei der versammlund so einen scheiß verzapfen ....da könnt man einfach nur .... und das tollste ist wobbler mit drilligen sind noch erlaubt weil diese fischschonend sind ........... mehr brauch ich dazu nicht sagen nur das das 11. gebot ganz schön oft gebrauch finden wird


----------



## Kochtoppangler (2. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

LoL selten sovel schwachsinn auf einen haufen gehört ...
Auf Naturköder beißen doch eher die kleinen , und schlucken dann auch noch wie sau .
Bei Spinnködern kann man die problemlos abhaken .

Aber wenn Wobber noch erlaubt sind hast doch keine probleme , ich fang ca. 80% meiner Forellen damit ...


----------



## Steinadler (2. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

trotzdem wobbler sind recht teuer und ich besitze auch nicht sonderlich viele 7 stück zwischen 1 und 5 cm ...ok das würd für nen anfang reichen aber mal mit nem spinner das trübe wasser durchwühlen oder mit nem blinker weiter und tiefer fischen ......... ich mag die alten metallköder einfach zu sehr ....... und das schlimmste an der sache sind diese extrem dummen begründungen also wenn ich das sagen hätte würden die mal alle schön die prüfung wiederholen ( am meisten mag ich die mit 20g pose 2er haken ner pilkrute und nem fetten tauwurm ans wasser gehn das sind die richtigen profis ) ich musste das einfach mal loswerden ...........


----------



## Kochtoppangler (2. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Steinadler schrieb:


> am meisten mag ich die mit 20g pose 2er haken ner pilkrute und nem fetten tauwurm ans wasser gehn das sind die richtigen profis )



Also ich mag solche Leute , da kann man sich wenigstens sicher sein das die einem nicht die fische wegfangen :q


----------



## Steinadler (2. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also ich mag solche Leute , da kann man sich wenigstens sicher sein das die einem nicht die fische wegfangen :q

das stimmt aber es ist nicht so toll wenn DAS die leute sind die die regeln machen ............ aber was solls ich fang einfach schnellst möglich meine fische und verdrück mich dann in neue gebiete ....... was ja auch ganz nett ist ( für mich und die spezialisten )


----------



## Nordangler (2. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Werde wohl auch bald am Wasser stehen, um getupfte zu jagen.
Habe einen neuen Bachabschnitt dazu bekommen, wo ich schon einige kapitale, jenseits der 50 cm beobachten konnte.
Nun muß nur noch mein Rücken in Ordnung kommen, dann sind sie fällig.

Sven


----------



## Kochtoppangler (3. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Habs heute probiert .
War zwar wie zu erwarten war nicht der Top Tag , aber wenigstens bin ich nicht als Schneider nachhause .
Konnte nach nur 10 minuten ne 35er Bachforelle landen . Die restlichen 7 Stunden die ich da war passierte dann leider nichts mehr , außer einer fehlattacke und einer weiteren Forelle die ich aufgescheucht hab .

Wasserstand war nur leicht erhöht , allerdings noch sehr trüb .
Das ansonsten nichts gebissen hat lag wahrscheinlich daran das die Forellen pappsatt waren , meine war jedenfalls bis oben hin vollgestopft mit Würmern , war echt nen wunder das die sich noch den Wobbler geschnappt hat .


----------



## Hades (3. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri zu deiner schönen BaFo#6


----------



## Brisko (3. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Kochtopp!!!
Hoffe wir sehen uns im Juni bei Sven!!!!!!!
Gehe morgen die Forellen ärgern... Wenn ich so eine krich wär ich schon glücklich!!!|supergri

Sag mal, is das ne 10400 Arc???? Damit auf Forelle??? Oder täuscht das Foto??


----------



## Case (3. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Kochtoppangler.

Schöner Fisch und schönes Bild.

Case


----------



## Kochtoppangler (3. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

1. Der Fisch ist doch nur unterer Durchschnitt #c 
( Zu seinem Pech hatte er damit genau die richtige Pfannengröße |supergri )
Ich will dieses Jahr ne Ü50er erwischen , hab mich letztes Jahr schon langsam bis auf 48 cm rangetastet |supergri 

2. Jo ich werd im juni auf alle fälle wieder dabeisein , bin aber nicht sicher ob ich mich diesmal nicht gleich auf Barsch konzentriere , die Hechte wolln bei mir an dem See ja nicht so richtig |rolleyes 

3. Neee zum leichten Spinnfischen nehm ich die 10200 , die 10400 passt da nicht zu .

Ist übrigens die 0,04er Crystal auf der Rolle , die Schnur ist echt geil , tragkraft top und man spürt wirklich alles was mit dem köder passiert .


----------



## Nordangler (4. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Glückwunsch zum Auftakt Sven.
Wenn bloß mein scheiß Rücken in Ordnung wäre. Ich will aaaaaangeln.
Werde wohl auch mir die Crystal zulegen. Habe mir von Ockert/Tica die Minirolle zugelegt und brauch noch die pasende Schnur.

Sven


----------



## Kochtoppangler (4. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mit der crystal machst sicherlich nichts verkehrt .
Ich benutz allerdings noch ein ca.50cm langes 0,18er FC Vorfach , erstens weil die crystal im Wasser doch einen recht gut sichtbaren Strich zieht und zweitens weil ich vermute das die Abriebfestigkeit einer so dünnen geflochtenen gegen null geht .

Sagma Sven wollen wir mal zusammen los auf Bachforellen ?
Hast da ja nen schönes Gewässer |supergri


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (4. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Pertri zur schönen Bachforelle, Kochtoppangler #6 

Ich glaub ich muss mal los auf Bachforelle.


----------



## Nordangler (4. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Sagma Sven wollen wir mal zusammen los auf Bachforellen ?
> Hast da ja nen schönes Gewässer |supergri



Sobald das Mefotreffen hinter mir liegt und mein Rücken fit ist, bin ich zu jeder Schandtat mit dir bereit.

Sven


----------



## Case (4. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War mit Felix am Bach. Das Wasser ist etwas zurückgegangen und einiges klarer geworden. Hab nach diesen Zweien dann aufgehört.  38 und 43 sind für unseren Bach schon groß bis kapital.

Case


----------



## Alexander2781 (4. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Heil @ Kochtoppangler und Case.

Ist die Crystal nicht etwas zu steif?

Gruß
Alexander2781


----------



## Brisko (4. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute auch 5 Stunden los... Und was soll ich sagen.....
Nichts.....:c :c :c 

Nicht mal nen Biss.. Echt frustrierend.. Da fängt das Angeljahr ja gut an...


----------



## Steinadler (4. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

was waren eigentlich eure größten bafos und wo habt ihr se erwischt und vor allem auf welchen köder ........


----------



## Kochtoppangler (4. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Case : Schöne fische , ne 43 wär auch an meinem Bach schon ein guter Fang !

@ Alexander : Zu steif ? Nö nicht wirklich ... Find sie so eigentlich genau richtig , leider wird sie ja noch weicher wenn man sie öfter fischt .
Davon mal abgesehen , Mono ist noch um einiges steifer ...

@ Brisko nicht aufgeben , ich war bestimmt schon bestimmt 20 mal los dieses Jahr (Mefo, Barsch , Dorsch etc...) und das ist auch erst mein 2. maßiger Fisch .

@ Johnnie Walker : Fireline Crystal heißt die ... Vergleichen ? mit keiner ... , gibt soweit ich weiß keine so dünne geflochtene auf dem Markt , erst recht keine so unauffällige .
Bis auf Farbe und die geringeren Durchmesser ist die Schnur mit der normalen Fireline identisch .
Der reale Durchmesser der 0,04er liegt soweit ich weiß bei 0,12 mm , die Tragkraftsangaben kommen etwa hin (so 3kg mit noknot würd ich sagen) .

Hier gibts noch ein paar Infos : http://barsch-alarm.de/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=947


----------



## Alexander2781 (4. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Meine größte Bachforelle hatte 47 cm, Köder 3er Mepps Aglia, kupfer, gefangen am 01.04.2004 im Osterbach (Vereinsgewässer). Eine solche Forelle wird bei uns als kapital bezeichnet.

Gruß und Petri Heil
Alexander2781


----------



## Nordangler (5. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kann endlich relativ beschwerdefrei laufen. Das heißt, morgen oder übermorgen Attacke auf die getupfte Freundin.

Sven


----------



## Kochtoppangler (5. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Kann endlich relativ beschwerdefrei laufen. Das heißt, morgen oder übermorgen Attacke auf die getupfte Freundin.



Na denn mal viel erfolg , ich werds am Freitag zusammen mit Olli01 malwieder versuchen .
Wie siehts bei dir denn zeitlich so gegen Ende des monats aus , denk mal da sollte das große beißen dann langsam richtig losgehen |supergri


----------



## Nordangler (5. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kriegen wir bestimmt einen Termin hin.

Sven


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Zählen Seeforellen eigentlich hier auch zu den Bachforellen? |supergri


----------



## Barben Fischer (5. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



> Zählen Seeforellen eigentlich hier auch zu den Bachforellen?



Also ich würde sagen: Nein!

Für mich doch ein ganz anderer Fisch und viel schwieriger zu befischen, doch wenn SIE beisst, dann weisste was am Haken hängt..... In meinen Augen sind Sie zwar verwandt wie wohl nichts sonst, aber trotzdem, Seeforelle bleibt Seeforelle


----------



## Nordangler (8. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War gerade spazieren an meinem gerne gefischten Bach. Allerdings ohne Rute. Und was sehe ich da, eine kapitale Bachforelle. Tippe sie auf Mitte 50 cm. Konnte sie gute 5 Minuten beobachten. Was habe ich mich geärgert, dass meine Rute zu Hause liegt. Aber nun weiß ich ja, wo ihr Standort ist.
Werde mich also die Tage mal auf die Pirsch begeben auf Groß-Bachforelle.

Sven


----------



## fantazia (8. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

will auch auf bachforellen los:c
kennt jemand bei mir inner umgebung nen fluss oder bach wo es welche gibt?konnte bis jetz  5 mal eine überlisten.alle in dänemark in soner au.hier mal 2 pics von den 2 besseren die ich dort hatte.is aber schon paar jährchen her|supergri.die eine hatte ich  auf mepps aglia grösse 2 die andere auf son koppen streamer.

http://img112.*ih.us/img112/5316/dnemark2an0.jpg


http://img135.*ih.us/img135/4673/dnemark3gl3.jpg


----------



## Nordangler (8. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöe Pics fantazia!! 
Wo du in deiner Ecke BaFo fangen kannst, weiß ich nicht.

Sven


----------



## fantazia (8. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

danke #h


aber hier in schleswig-holstein malente,plön umgebung werde ich wohl eh kein glück haben nen fluss oder bach zu finden wo salmoniden drin sind:c.



verfolge deine berichte auf deiner seite auch immer.macht immer wieder spass sie zu lesen.und die pics sind auch immer top#6.


----------



## maesox (8. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

`@fantazia


und das noch mit der Fliegenrute !!! Kannst stolz drauf sein#6


----------



## Barben Fischer (8. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wie sehen eure Gewässer denn so aus wo ihr auf BaFos fischt?

Bei mir ist Spinnfischen meist fast net möglich da alles so krasse Wildbäche sind (alle paar Meter nen gumpen von 1.5x1.5m und da spinnern ist schwierig). Dann stürzt das Wasser wieder über ein paar Felsen...


----------



## Barben Fischer (8. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war schon lange net mehr los werde aber wohl so im April die erste versuche Starten, durch das eisige Wasser ist auch im Hochsommer Beisszeit!

Ich machs ähnlich wie du, allerdings beinahe immer mit der Pose und Köder eigenltich alles mögliche  Versuch ma Heuschrecken, im Sommer Köder nr. 1


----------



## Barben Fischer (8. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wie klappt das bei der Bisserkennung? Möcht mir net noch ne Rute zulegen, oder schreib anstonsten ne Message, das wir hier net zuspamen


----------



## Nordangler (8. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Barben Fischer versuch es mal mit Miniwobbler um die 2-3 cm Länge oder mit kleinen Twister. Es gibt welche mit knapp 4 cm Länge. Die auf einem 6er Forellenhaken und etwas Bleischrot vorschalten. Funktioniert gerade an schnell fließenden Gewässern.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (8. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja das habe ich!!! Deswegen sage ich es ja. Einfach testen.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (8. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Und kleine Wobbler mußt du nicht auswerfen, die kannst du schön mit der Strömung treiben lassen und kommst so sogar an Stellen, die du normalerweise sonst nicht erreichst.

Sven


----------



## Barben Fischer (8. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die Sache mti dem Twister soltl eher funktionieren als mti nem Wobbler.

Wobbler kannste wirklich vergessen da er einfach keine Anlaufstrecke hat und schon ist der wieder aus dem Wasser, die Fischbaren Bereiche sind mehr tief als gross.


----------



## Steinadler (8. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

also zu deiner frage in welchen gewässern wir den bafos nachstellen ........... meist geh ich an mein vereinsgewässer einem vom waldumgebenen stausee der salmonieden mäßig mit bafos aus eigener zucht (die auch zum erhalt der eifler bachforelle und flussperlmuschel eingesetzt wird) und ab und zu kommen saiblinge rein .......... ich geh meist mit spinnzeug ans wasser bin den naturködern aber auch nicht abgeneigt jo und seit letztem jahr benutz ich auch verstärkt sbiros


----------



## Barben Fischer (8. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da fahr ich häufig hin:







jetzt noch ne verhältnissmässig ruhige Strecke


----------



## Kochtoppangler (8. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Barbenfischer : müsste auch mit kleinen Wobblern gehen .

Ich fische z.B. an dieser Stelle hier : http://www.die-stoer.de/images/buenzau_sohlgleite2_m.jpg
auch mit Wobblern (direkt hinter den Steinen steht fast immer ne Forelle) da sieht dein Abschnitt sogar tiefer aus ...

Wenn du mit Wathose in der Mitte des Baches stehst brauchst den Wobbler nichtmal einzukurbeln , sondern kannst ihn ca. 10 oder 15 m vor dir auf der Stelle tanzen lassen .
Da kann keine Forelle lange wiederstehen .


----------



## Barben Fischer (8. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Was fischt du für wobbler?

Ich hab da nen Salmo Hornet, sind die von der grösse doch nicht schlecht oder?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (8. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also an Stellen wie auf meinem Bild benutze ich fast nur 
Rapala Original floating meist in 5cm.
Sind meiner Meinung nach sehr gut geeignet , weil sie in der Strömung relativ flach laufen .
Außerdem ist an solchen Stellen ein großer gut sichtbarer happen nicht verkehrt .

Die Salmos kenn ich leider (noch) nicht , wird aber mal langsam zeit , von denen hört man ja auch recht viel gutes .


----------



## Nordangler (9. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Barben Fischer schrieb:


> Die Sache mti dem Twister soltl eher funktionieren als mti nem Wobbler.
> 
> Wobbler kannste wirklich vergessen da er einfach keine Anlaufstrecke hat und schon ist der wieder aus dem Wasser, die Fischbaren Bereiche sind mehr tief als gross.



Frag mal Bondex, der hat auch sehr schmale Wobbler, die sind passend für das Gewässer oder seine Winzlinge, beide werden unter das Wasser gedrückt.
Ich mache nachher mal ein paar Fotos von meinen die ich an deinem Gewässer nehmen würde.

Sven


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (9. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Kochtoppangler

Deine Strecke ist ja traumhaft.
Hast du noch nie mit den Salmos auf Forellen geangelt? Folgende kann ich dir ans Herz legen:

Bullhead Tiefläufer 
Schau mal hier bitte:
http://www.fishmania.de/Seiten/wobbler/wobbler_bullh.htmhttp://www.fishmania.de/Archiv/Wobbler/Bullhead/bild-bullh-1.jpg

Und den Salmo Sting, der ist ähnlich dem Rapala Floating, lässt sich aber besser werfen. Damit habe ich letztes Jahr einige Forellen gefangen. Vorallem im sehr flachen schnell fliesenden Wasser. Dort kann man ihn am Fleck "tanzen " lassen.

Bafo mi Sting:
http://www.fishmania.de/Archiv/Fische/2006/06bafo30a.jpg

Mußt dich unbedingt mal mit den SalmoWobblern befassen.

Gruß Claus


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Salmo Hornets und ähnliche sind für so was ideal. Du kannst auch Tiefläufer nehmen, manchmal wirkt es Wunder, wenn die so über den Grund hoppeln...


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (9. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Der Salmo Hornet ist natürlich auch ein guter.

Mit dem Tiefläufer kann man auch hervorrragend die Gumpen abfischen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (9. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute mit Olli (OLLI01) los .
Bedingungen waren noch alles andere als Ideal , Wasser war immernoch recht hoch , außerdem auch immernoch sehr trüb .
Und der teilweise recht starke Wind nervte auch .

Naja was solls , von solchen kleinigkeiten lässt man sich ja nicht abschrecken ...

Also gibgs los , und so nach ca. ner Stunde hatte Olli dann auch den ersten Fehlbiss . Aber sowohl auf meinen Wobbler als auch auf seinen Spinner wollt erstmal nichts mehr beißen .
Ich bin dann wieder ein Stück weitergezogen , Olli befischte immernoch den Standplatz , und 2 Minuten später hörte ich dann auch das er eine dran hatte .
Bach einem recht unspektakulären Drill konnte olli dann seine erste Bachforelle überhaupt mit immerhin 37cm landen #6 






Nur etwa 10 Minuten später war meine Rute dann auch plötzlich krumm und nach kurzem Drill konnte ich ne 35er landen .
(Köder war wie auch schon letzte Woche nen 5cm Ugly Duckling Tiefläufer)











Hier nochmal ein Bild von den Beiden :







Danach tat sich leider garnichtsmehr , kurz vor Schluss zeigte sich aber noch eine Meerforelle / Lachs von mindestens 70 cm einmal in voller länge an der Oberfläche .
Die Stelle haben wir danach bestimmt 10 minuten mit allen möglichen ködern abgeackert , beißen wollt leider ebenfalls nichts .
Wär auch nen ganz schöner tanz an der 0,04er Fireline geworden |supergri 

Aber die Stelle werd ich sicherlich noch ein paar mal gründlichst befischen :q


----------



## OLLI01 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ne,stimmt wirklich wir haben jeder 35 gesehen,macht nach Adam Riese....#6 

Nein ,mal Ernst beiseite,wir hatten einfach keinen Platz mehr sie mitzunehmen,da waren wir denn gnädig.

Ich hatte mit meiner Bachforelle aber echt sott gehabt.
Kaum hatte Kochtoppangler sie gekäschert,war der Drilling auch schon raus,keine sekunde zu früh.
Hab mit recht feiner Rute gefischt.da kam der Anhieb wohl doch nicht ganz durch,naja,hat ja noch gereicht.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (9. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Johnnie Walker
Die hier hab ich vor 2 Jahren ca. 1km weiter flussabwärts gefangen : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=33289&d=1126469479

Die bachforelle ist ne 45er , die Mefo fast 60 .

Beim E-Abfischen werden da jedes jahr sogar Meterfische rausgeholt ...


Und ich habs nicht nötig hier was vorzuschwindeln ...


----------



## OLLI01 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

das hat er wirklich nicht nötig.
und schätzen kann er extrem gut.
Meine Bachforelle hat er auf den centimeter genau richtig geschätz,seine auch.


----------



## fantazia (9. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> War heute mit Olli (OLLI01) los .
> Bedingungen waren noch alles andere als Ideal , Wasser war immernoch recht hoch , außerdem auch immernoch sehr trüb .
> Und der teilweise recht starke Wind nervte auch .
> 
> ...


petri#6
wohnst ja bei mir inner nähe.wusste garnet das es hier bäche mit bafo bestand gibt.könntest du mir evt bitte das gewässer nennen?oder willst das lieber nich weiter geben?wenn nich is auch net so wild.kannst dich ja mal per pn melden wenn du möchtest.


gruss olli


----------



## Case (10. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> jaja......70er gesehen und nich gefangen.....das sagen se alle ^^




Zwar nicht gesehen aber trotzdem gefangen.
Petri an Papa.#6 

Case


----------



## Case (10. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gefangen im Neckar, paar Kilometer unterhalb von Tübingen. 66cm, ca. 3Kilo. Auf Wurm im heftigen Hochwasser. Der Drill war 'ne beachtliche Leistung.

Case


----------



## Wasserpatscher (10. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Huiuiui! Ein Maul wie ein Hecht! Petri!


----------



## Felix 1969 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Case schrieb:


> Gefangen im Neckar, paar Kilometer unterhalb von Tübingen. 66cm, ca. 3Kilo. Auf Wurm im heftigen Hochwasser. Der Drill war 'ne beachtliche Leistung.
> 
> Case


 
Auch von mir nochmal ein dickes Petri an den Fänger.Ich hab die Forelle 5 Min. nach dem Fang begutachten dürfen.Ein wirklich kapitales Exemplar.Mein lieber Scholli#r #r 

Felix


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (10. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mein Opa hat auch mal ne riesige Bafo gefangen:

Zur Bafo
http://www.fishmania.de/Seiten/level2/opa_forelle.htm


Wurde sogar im Film festgehalten, in den 30iger Jahren! 

Zum Video:
http://www.fishmania.de/mpgs.htm


----------



## NorbertF (10. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

An unserem Vereinssee konnte ich heute auch 3 schöne Bachforellen alle zwischen 30 und 35cm landen. Haben alle auf einen Illex Squirrel gebissen. Wunderschöne Fische, ich hatte noch nicht oft die Ehre eine Forelle zu fangen. Ich glaube das Forellenfieber hat mich gepackt


----------



## Roland.K (10. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die Unruhe wächst mit jedem Durchlesen dieses Threads....
Aber nur noch eine Woche bis die Saison bei uns beginnt. Mal sehen was Fliege und Miniwobbler mir bescheren werden :vik:


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (11. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Roland.K schrieb:


> Die Unruhe wächst mit jedem Durchlesen dieses Threads....
> Aber nur noch eine Woche bis die Saison bei uns beginnt. Mal sehen was Fliege und Miniwobbler mir bescheren werden :vik:


 

Sowas #g


----------



## Felix 1969 (11. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ganz schön dicker Bauch.Wie groß war die denn?

Felix


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (11. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

42cm 1025gr

Im Bauch hatte sie drei große Frösche !


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Rapfen.Ranger schrieb:


> Mein Opa hat auch mal ne riesige Bafo gefangen:
> Zur Bafo
> http://www.fishmania.de/Seiten/level2/opa_forelle.htm



>>Warum die Forelle dieses Karomuster aufweist, wußte auch keiner mehr in meiner Familie,

Die Druckstellen entstehen während der Leichenstarre, alles wo gedrückt wird und alles was frei liegt wird jeweils hell oder dunkel, man kann die Abdrücke bei einem "Stapel" Forellen ganz gut sehen.


----------



## Case (11. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Rapfen.Ranger schrieb:


> 42cm 1025gr
> 
> Im Bauch hatte sie drei große Frösche !



Petri, 
Mit 3 Fröschen im Bauch auch noch Deinen Köder nehmen....Die muß ganz schön hungrig gewesen sein.:q 

Case


----------



## Kochtoppangler (11. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das ist echt mal ne Verfressene Forelle :q


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (11. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War ein ganz kleiner Bach, wo ich die fing.
In einem Gumpen, kleiner als ein Gartenteich, die hauste da drin denn sie konnte nicht mehr raus.

Will nicht wissen wieviel kleine Bafos die gefressen hatte.

Zum Vergleich eine 40cm Bafo ---> Hungerknochen

http://www.fishmania.de/Archiv/Fische/2005/05bafo40a.jpg


----------



## Felix 1969 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Rank und schlank.Hab letzte Woche ne 43er gefangen die bei der Landung nen 15cm Rotauge ausgespuckt hatt.Die war wohl auch etwas zu gierig:q 

Felix


----------



## Felix 1969 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@NorbertF
Ich glaube das Forellenfieber hat mich gepackt [/quote]

Das macht auch einen heiden Spaß.Und im übrigen ist es nicht ganz so einfach die Salmoniden zu überlisten.Aber genau das ist 
grad das was den Reiz ausmacht.|rolleyes 

Felix


----------



## PureContact (12. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Felix 1969 schrieb:


> @NorbertF
> Ich glaube das Forellenfieber hat mich gepackt


 
Das macht auch einen heiden Spaß.Und im übrigen ist es nicht ganz so einfach die Salmoniden zu überlisten.Aber genau das ist 
grad das was den Reiz ausmacht.|rolleyes 

Felix[/quote]
mich hats auch gepackt pro Angeltag kann ich gerade 2 Salmos verhaften,|bla:


----------



## NorbertF (12. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gestern habe ich wieder 2 gefangen  Macht wirklich Laune am ultraleichten Gerät!


----------



## Alexander2781 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo, 

ich war am Samstag auch endlich los im Staffelbach.
Gefangen habe ich 4 Bachforellen mit 29/31/33/36 cm.
Köder war ein 3er Mepps Aglia, kupfer.
Bilder konnte ich leider keine machen, da die Digicam kaputt ist. 

Gruß und allen noch eine erfolgreiche Bachforellensaison
Alexander2781


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (12. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Um das Fieber noch etwas steigen zulassen:

Ein Erlebnisbericht:

http://www.fishmania.de/Seiten/berichte/forellenfieber.htm


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Rapfen ranger : hübsche gewässer hast du da .

Schade das es sowas hier in der nähe nicht so wirklich gibt .


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (12. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Kochtoppangler

Dafür muß ich auch 250KM fahren!


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (13. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

In Rheinhessen bei Mainz


----------



## Nordangler (13. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke für das Kompliment.

Habe gestern neue Köder für Bachforellen bekommen und werde sie so schell wie möglich testen. Um was für ein Köder es sich genau handelt, sage ich erst mal noch nicht. 

Auch müssen sie hervorragend für Barsche sein

Sven


----------



## Alexander2781 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Nordangler (14. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Alexander2781 schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt.




Das darfst du auch gerne sein. Bin ja selber gespannt auf das Ergebnis.

Sven


----------



## Seele (15. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hab gestern ca. 8 Bachforellen gefanen zwischen 32 und 40. Erfreuliche Beifänge: 6 Äschen 32-44cm, 45ger Regenbogen, einen Huchen mit gut nem Meter verloren, aber gut an ner 5er Fliegenrute is der im Kraftwerksauslauf auch nicht gerade leicht zu halten #:


----------



## Marc38120 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi!!!!!!!!!!!

@Seele:Wo sind die Foto`s ??? ...schreiben kann man ja viel!!!

Grüße


----------



## fantazia (15. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

soll auch leute geben die keine cam haben oder ihre fische foto...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also ich hätte bei 8 Forellen auch höchstens mal eine oder 2 Fotografiert .
Ein Foto wo alle Fische sauber abgeschlagen nebeneinanderliegen wirds eh nicht geben ( und wenn doch dann wäre es sehr klug das NICHT zu posten = .

Das Gesamtergebnis find ich garnichtmal sooo außergewöhnlich , bis auf die geschite mit dem Huchen ... :q 


Aber selbst das könnte durchaus stimmen . ich hatte auch schon oft genug Situationen am Wasser die mir kaum einer glauben würde ...


----------



## fantazia (15. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ohne fotos wird man doch eh immer als spinner abgestempelt wenn man gut gefangen hat.aber man selber weiss ja das es stimmt.und nur das zählt ja.


----------



## fantazia (15. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

naja kommt aufs gewässer drauf an.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also hier in Deutschland war mein bestes Ergebnis mal 9 Bafos (+/- 1 weiß das nichtmehr 100% genau) zwischen 35 und 46 cm , dazu noch eine knapp 36er Regenbogner (extrem selten in meinem gewässer) .
Angelzeit : ca. 8 Stunden

In Dänemark warens glaub ich 12 (oder 13) Regenbogner (gezählt hab ich nur die Fische über 40cm) dazu noch etliche Bachforellen allerdings kaum eine mit mehr als 30cm und eine 40er Äsche .
Angelzeit : 13-14 Stunden

Wär allerdings an beiden Tagen noch einiges mehr drin gewesen , hab nähmlich sehr viele Fische im Drill verloren / nicht richtig haken können .


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Warum mehrere tagesscheine ?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wie jetzt , du hast 16 frisch besetzte Bafos abgeknüppelt ?!?!
#q


----------



## kintaro (15. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da ist es auch keine Kunst.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Und dann wundert ihr euch alle das ihr nix fangt...

Schon mal an einem Fluss geangelt, an dem nur C&R erlaubt ist? Das ist traumhaftes angeln, da kann man auch mal richtige Sternstunden erleben, und dann ruhig auch mal maßvoll (z.B.1 oder 2 am tag) entnehmen, wenn es erlaubt ist. Wer alles knüppelt was er fängt sollte wohl selber wissen warum er da in Zukunft nichts mehr fängt, oder? #c

Den Zusammenhang sollte jetzt aber echt jeder verstehen? #q

Kann mich KTA nur anschließen,da fehlr mir jedes Verständnis...

Sorry, das es wieder Richtung C&R-Diskussion rutscht, aber das ist schon ein krasses Beispiel...

CU SS


----------



## Alexander2781 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mehrere Tageserlaubnisscheine für einen Tag kaufen wäre bei uns verboten.


----------



## bennie (15. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

leute das ist ein fangthread also schiebt bitte ab und labert woanders....


----------



## mitch (15. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Eine 4 Forellen Fangbegrenzung gilt idR pro Tag und Person, nicht aber pro erstandener Tageskarte.


----------



## Case (15. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



mitch schrieb:


> Eine 4 Forellen Fangbegrenzung gilt idR pro Tag und Person, nicht aber pro erstandener Tageskarte.



Gibt auch Ausnahmen. War mal an `nem See da konnte man auch mehrere Karten Kaufen und seine Anzahl Ruten und Fanglimit erhöhen. Und das war kein Forellenpuff. War halt Vereinsseitig so geregelt.


Case


----------



## Nordangler (17. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Keiner mehr los gewesen??

Sven


----------



## Steinadler (17. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich geh morgen los ......... endlich:m und das beste ist das sich soooo viele mitglieder beim vorstand beschwert haben das alle kunstköder wieder erlaubt sind *freu* also wird die neue spinnkombo getestet und dann wird hier bericht erstattet :vik:


----------



## saiblingfreak 123 (17. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war heute morgen mit meinem Bruder los aber dank a**** Kälte und nem starken Wind ging gar nix#d ! Naja ich werds nochmal nächstes Wochenend und übernächstes und........
versuchen:q 
Michael


----------



## Steinadler (17. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ja dieser wetter einsturz ermutigt mich auch nicht gerade morgen los zu ziehen ........ aber irgendwie muss ich meine saison ja starten ^^


----------



## Wasserpatscher (17. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Steinadler schrieb:


> ja dieser wetter einsturz ermutigt mich auch nicht gerade morgen los zu ziehen ......



Jungs, ziert euch nicht so! Ich würde liebend gerne frierend Bachforellenschneider werden, wenn ich nur los dürfte. Es ist noch soooo lang bis zum 1. April! 
#q


----------



## johny-boy (17. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hey....ich weiß, vllt etwas ot. aber naja...
wie heißt dieses ding, an denen auf dem letzten bild vom bericht die fische hängen???...

vilen dank schonmal,
Timm-Frederik


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (18. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War am Freitag mit einem Freund an dessen Vereinsbach zur Saisoneröffnung auf der BAFOpirsch.

Ich fing 5 Bafos zw. 25 u. 28cm, mein Freund 14 Stck zw. 20 u.29 cm. Köder waren Mepps 3 und kleine WObbler.

Bilder gibt es nicht, da das Schonmaß 30cm beträgt wurden die Fische möglichst im Wasser schon vom Drilling befreit.


----------



## Case (18. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hab Gestern so ungefähr 10 Stück gefangen. Aber nur eine Maßige. Ich werd den Bach mal 'ne Weile in Ruhe lassen und mich auf Neckar und Donau konzentrieren.

Case


----------



## Nordangler (18. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schade, dass eure untermaßig waren.
Werde wohl erst nächstes Wochenende loskommen, falls ich nicht noch erst mein Campingplatz aufbauen muß.

Sven


----------



## Seele (18. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also Fotos hab ich keine weil ich net beim Fliegenfischen noch ne Cam rumschleppe und von den 2 Forellen, die net mal Kapital waren mach ich auch keine Fotos. Äschen sind bei uns noch zu aber wenn ihr wollt mach ich welche. Von dem Huchen kann ich unter Umständen auch welche machen, wenn ich die zwei nochmal sehe, da bei uns momentan recht flaches Wasser ist (Morgen soll viel Schnee kommen also kann sich das schnell ändern). Dass in der Wertach bekanntlich viele Huchen drin sind sollte euch auch klar sein also ist das doch nicht unwahrscheinlich. 
Natürlich geht das bei uns auch nicht immer so gut, letztens hab ch mit meinem Vater nach 3 Stunden zusammmen gerade mal 5 Fische gefangen. 
Aber mir ist es egal wer das glaubt, da ich hier wirklich keinem etwas beweisen muss.


----------



## Steinadler (18. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

so heute war ich meine bafo saison starten :l
ich kam um 8 uhr am gewässer an und ausser mir waren nur 2 angler am see#6 wobei der eine schon seine 6 fische hatte |rolleyes also ich meine rute montiert devon dran und raus nach dem 5 wurf zack der erste fisch leider verloren in den nächsten paar minuten verlor ich weitere 2 #qdoch dann konnte ich die erste landen ein super gefärbtes tier von 29cm nur 5 minuten später krachte es wieder und die nächste bafo kam ans land ........ doch plötzlich legte der regen ein eiskalt und vereinzelt auch noch hagel ............ erst mal keine bisse doch dann dachte ich mir einfach mal schocken also 2er mepps in grellen farben montiert und raus 2ter wurf wieder eine bafo so fing ich noch 2 doch dann wars mit der beisszeit endgültig vorbei zum glück hatte ich ein paar würmer dabei und zupfte die über den grund so konnte ich noch den 6ten und letzten fisch landen .............. danach setzte ich mich hoch in unsere angler-hütte und hörte den anderen vereinsmitgliedern die nicht angeln gingen zu wie schlecht das wetter  fürs angeln sei |bla:  :q also ein gelungener start in die saison das beste war auch das ich das gewässer fast für mich allein hatte und so jede stelle befischen konnte an die ich wollte


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo!

Ich konnte jeute auch die beiden ersten Bachforellen dieser Saison verhaften, und das ganz unerwartet...

War an der Nidder, normalerweise gibt es da kaum Bachforellen, ich wollte eigentlich schauen ob auf Barsch oder Döbel was geht, aber dann bin ich mit 2 Forellchen (31 & 34cm) auf Profiblinker überrascht worden... Zum Glück konnten sie ohne größere Verletzungen zurück, hier ist noch bis zum 31.03. Schonzeit... Besetzt worden sind die Fische so weit ich weiß auch nicht, sehr seltsam...

Mal sehen ob da auch geziehlt wa zu machen ist, im letzten Jahr hatte ich keine einzige Forelle in dem Bach...


CU Stefan


----------



## Wasserpatscher (18. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> ... normalerweise gibt es da kaum Bachforellen, ...



Das meinst Du nicht ernst, oder? In der Fangstatistik meines Vereins, des Frankfurter Fischereivereins (hat die Strecken bei Oderdorfelden und Lindheim), ist die Bachforelle der am häufigsten gefangene Fisch in der Nidder!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (18. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> soll man in diesen thread nur berichte über bafos aus bächen und flüssen reinstellen oder wie steinadler auch berichte von fischen die im weiher gefangen werden ?



Hm! Bei "Pirsch" denke ich automatisch an einen Bach, aber an einem zugewachsenen See kann es auch ziemlich "pirschig" werden. Sind wir mal nicht so dogmatisch!


----------



## Steinadler (18. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

also ich find das man hier alle gewässer die einen näturlichen besatz und nicht so wie ein forellenpuff haben mein see ist zb auch größtenteils mit bäumen und umrandet und der besatz ist auch so gehalten das das gewässer immer in nem guten bestand an vielen arten hat (die natürlich auch zum gewässer passen)


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Das meinst Du nicht ernst, oder? In der Fangstatistik meines Vereins, des Frankfurter Fischereivereins (hat die Strecken bei Oderdorfelden und Lindheim), ist die Bachforelle der am häufigsten gefangene Fisch in der Nidder!



Ist das so?

Habe die beiden heute auf der Höhe vonAltenstadt gefangen, das ist bei mir und meinen Kumpels aber echt die Ausnahme! Hechte fangen wir hier gut, aber Forellen hauptsächlich wenn hier einmal im Jahr besetzt wird, meistens Regenbogner. Habe hier auch ab und an schon mal nen Saiblling gesehen, aber eher selten. Insgesamt auf der von mir befischten Strecke (Eichen/Nidderau/Altenstadt usw) würde ich mal sagen hat man es kaum mit Forellen zu tun, leider... :c

CU Stefan


----------



## Wasserpatscher (18. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ist das so?
> 
> Habe die beiden heute auf der Höhe vonAltenstadt gefangen, das ist bei mir und meinen Kumpels aber echt die Ausnahme! Hechte fangen wir hier gut, aber Forellen hauptsächlich wenn hier einmal im Jahr besetzt wird, meistens Regenbogner. Habe hier auch ab und an schon mal nen Saiblling gesehen, aber eher selten. Insgesamt auf der von mir befischten Strecke (Eichen/Nidderau/Altenstadt usw) würde ich mal sagen hat man es kaum mit Forellen zu tun, leider... :c
> 
> CU Stefan



Wie gut, dass die Bachforellen standorttreuer sind als die Refos, die bleiben offensichtlich zum größten Teil in der FFV-Strecke...
|supergri 
Unter "Gewässer" findest Du unten auf der Seite PDFs der Fangergebnisse (2005 und 2006 fehlen noch), da kannst Du's nachlesen:

http://www.frankfurter-fischereiverein.de/

... und wer besetzt denn in heimische Fließgewässer noch Regenbogenforellen und Saiblinge?


----------



## Steinadler (18. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

wie du meinst ich setz morgen einfach mal pics vom see rein falls du sie unbedingt brauchst um allen zu beweisen das am ende des sees ne BUNDESstraße verläuft


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (18. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass die Bachforellen standorttreuer sind als die Refos, die bleiben offensichtlich zum größten Teil in der FFV-Strecke...
> |supergri
> Unter "Gewässer" findest Du unten auf der Seite PDFs der Fangergebnisse (2005 und 2006 fehlen noch), da kannst Du's nachlesen:
> 
> ...




und der Besatz ist wirklich super #6,wenn andere Vereine das auch mal ausschreiben würden,dann weiß ich wenigstens wo es sich in unserer Gegend mal lohnt z.B auf Aal ,Barsch usw. zu angeln


----------



## Alexander2781 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mist, bei uns hat sich das Wetter verschlechtert, wir haben Schneefall. Wird wohl diese Woche nix werden mit angeln.


----------



## Roland.K (19. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hab die Saison am Wochende auch eröffnen können.
Aber ausser Frostbeulen hab ich weder mit der Spinnrute als auch mit der Fliege etwas erwischt.
Und für die nächsten Tage ist Schnee angesagt. Leider.
Aber was soll`s, ich erwische sie schon noch #6


----------



## Steinadler (20. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

war heute wieder auf bafos und konnte innerhalb von 4 stunden 6stück landen leider gab es viele fehlbisse und die forellen gingen immer nur dann an die köder wenn die sonne raus kam warum auch immer wenn wolken vor der sonne waren oder es schneite blieben die bisse aus alle fänge gingen auf das konto eines silbernen 2er bluefox


----------



## Seele (21. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute draußen und hab bei starkem Schneefall eine Bachforelle von 42cm erwischt. Sonst ging nichts, außer eine Äsche von 25cm und ein paar weitere Fehlbisse auf Trockenfliege.


----------



## Nordangler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Na denn mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Rotgetupften!!!

Sven


----------



## Alexander2781 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Heil!


----------



## Steinadler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

wo ist da ne seeforelle ??????


----------



## Kochtoppangler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Zu 99% ne stinknormale regenbogner ...


----------



## Case (22. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ist 'ne Regenbogen

Case


----------



## Alexander2781 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja, das ist eine Regenbognerin.


----------



## Felix 1969 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ne Seeforelle in dem Gewässer....|kopfkrat


----------



## Steinadler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hihi da hatte ich wohl recht #h glaub mir nächstes mal johnnie


----------



## Living Dead (22. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

^^      #h


----------



## Matchking (23. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wenn doch gestern nicht so viel Regen und Schnee vom Himmel gekommen wäre, dann hätt ich auch mal wieder mein Glück an unserem kleinen max 2m breitem mit etlichen Kurven und tiefen Gumpen besähtem Wald- und Wiesen-Bach mein Glück versucht.
Nur mal eine kleine Beschreibuing:Ich glaube es gibt im oberen La bis mittleren Lauf dieses Bachen keine 50m wo er gerade fließt.
Schätzungsweise 160m Fließstrecke auf 100m Luftlinie.
Gumpen bis ca 1,2m Tiefe.Durchschnittliche Tiefe 0,45m
Ein großer Vorteil ist, dass oberhalb ein Fischzuchtbetrieb ist,wo ab und an mal ein paar Forellen das Weite suchen.
Ich konnte auf dieser Strecke schon eine 48er BaFo (War für die Größe mit 800g sehr Mager)und eine 42er ReFo (Superfisch-Lecker gewesen) auf die Schuppen legen. Außerdem den ein oder anderen Gründling, wo man schon an eine kleine Barbe gedacht hat.
Ich hoffe ich kann euch fischreiche Neuigkeiten berichten,
wenn die braune Brühe sich verzogen hat!

MfG Sören


----------



## Nordangler (24. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Glückwunsch matchking!!!!

Sven


----------



## Kochtoppangler (24. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute malwieder los , aber irgendwie lief das alles nicht so doll .
Gleich beim 2. oder 3. Wurf ein kräftiger Biss und beim Anhieb riss plötzlich die Schnur . Wahrscheinlich irgendwo gegengescheuert und dadurch geschwächt .
Schonmal ärgerlich weil Köder weg , und Forelle schwimmt jetzt erstmal gepierct rum . Zum Glück kam der Anhieb garnicht richtig durch , die wird das Teil also wahrscheinlich schonwieder los sein .
Dann an der gleichen Stelle nochmal ein paar Würfe , und wieder packte eine Forelle zu .
Nach einem dank der Strömung sehr heftigem Drill konnte ich dann eine ca. 35er landen . Da der haken schön vorne hin entschied ich mich die nach nem kurzen erinnerungsfoto wieder schwimmen zu lassen .







Der nächste Wurf , immernoch an der gleichen Stelle , brachte wieder einen Fisch , der sich aber nach ca. 10 Sekunden Drill wieder verabschiedete .

Danach Stellenwechsel . An der nächsten Stelle hatte ich 8 ! Fehlattacken , konnte den Fisch aber nie haken .

Wieder ein Stück weiter sprang eine Forelle meinem Wobbler hinterher als ich in grade aus dem Wasser heben wollte , packte danach noch 5 mal zu und richtig , blieb auch nicht hängen .

Danach war erstmal ruhe , erst ganz am ende der Strecke bekam ich wieder 5 Attacken . beim 5 mal hing die Forelle dann an meinem Lieblingswobbler dem pink goldenen Nils Master .

Da sie den köder wirklich voll genommen hatte und auch schon blutete kam diese mit . Hatte mit 37cm auch schon ein gutes Maß .











danach ab ins Auto und zu nem anderen Abschnitt gefahren . Hier war erstmal garnichts los , erst nach nem ordentlichen Stück bekam ich wieder nen Biss und konnte den fisch auch haken , aber 10 sec später war er wieder weg .

10 Meter weiter wieder ein Biss , der Anschlag ging aber daneben. Ich ließ den köder noch ein wenig auf der Stelle tanzen um den fisch zu reißen , aber dabei muss nen Drilling die Schnur erwischt haben und der Wobbler drehte sich wie ein propeller an der Wasseroberfläche .
Plötzlich kam die Forelle wieder hoch , schwamm nen Stück genau hinter dem Wobbler her und als ich nen kurzen Stop einlegte packte sie zu .

Anschlag und zack wieder Schnur gerissen :c 
Der Fisch schüttelte sich kurz an der Oberfläche und war den Wobbler los . Dann sah ich meinen schönen Lieblingswobbler Flussabwärts treiben , kam aber nicht ran , weil Wasser zu hoch war um reinzugehen . :c 

Dann meinen 2. Nils Master ran , und gleich beim ersten wurf in die Bäume gedonnert .

Joa und danach noch frustriert 3 Stunden weitergeangelt ohne nen einzigen Biss .


Naja jetzt überleg ich mir langsam ob ich die Crystal für das Gewässer noch weiter benutze .
Warum sie ausgerechnet bei den beiden Fischen gerissen ist , ist mir ein Rätsel , hatte vorher und danach jede menge Hänger , wo die belastung viel höher gewesen ist , und da ist sie nicht gerissen .
Schade , ist eigentlich ne verdammt gute Schnur ...

Achja weiß jemand wo ich Nils Master Wobbler in 5cm und in tuffigen farben bekomme ?


----------



## Nordangler (25. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schade für dich gewesen Sven. Aber da sieht man wieder, wie dicht Freud und Leid zusammensitzen.
Bin gerade die Climax Select als Schnur zu testen. Erster Eindruck ist super. Wenn wir uns mal treffen Sven, kriegste mal ne 300 Meter Spule von mir zum testen.

Sven


----------



## Case (25. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sowas nennt sich Pechtag.

Und wenn dann noch die einzigen Lieblingsköder draufgehn ist das fast eine Tragödie. Ich fühle mit Dir.

Case


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Anschlag und zack wieder Schnur gerissen :c
> 
> Naja jetzt überleg ich mir langsam ob ich die Crystal für das Gewässer noch weiter benutze .
> Warum sie ausgerechnet bei den beiden Fischen gerissen ist , ist mir ein Rätsel , hatte vorher und danach jede menge Hänger , wo die belastung viel höher gewesen ist , und da ist sie nicht gerissen .
> Schade , ist eigentlich ne verdammt gute Schnur ...


Das hört sich nicht gut an, Thema Schockfestigkeit, Nachtigall ich hör Dir trapsen .... #t 

War aber die dünne 4er, gelle?
Habe genau darum mal nur 15er geordert, weil ich da schon ein bissel mehr Reserve bei einer Berkley-Schnur einplane, Sicherheitsauslegung = doppelte Tragkraft. Mal sehen, werde die sofort intensiv testen und quälen. 1,5L Plastikwasserflasche angebunden fallen lassen müßte eigentlich schon was sichtbar machen, das andere sind ein paar ordentliche (verzichtbare) Wurfgewichte zum Volldurchziehen an ner potenten Rute. Bin gespannt und auch wild entschlossen zu reklamieren wenn das nicht paßt. :g


----------



## bw1 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin,

ich war heute auch für 2 Stunden mit dem Streamer an unserem Wald- und Wiesenbach unterwegs. Nachdem mir ein (bisslos gebliebener) Spinner-Mann entgegen kam, wollte ich schon fast wieder umdrehen. Zum Glück habe ich es trotzdem versucht - und die erste Bachforelle der Saison war mit 47 cm sogar eine richtig schöne. 

Zum Forellenangeln bevorzuge ich übrigens eindeutig monofile Schnüre, da sie einfach auf kurze Distanz die Stöße besser abfedern und die Aussteigerquote reduzieren.











Gruß, Burkhard


----------



## porscher (25. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Klasse Bilder.da wird man dran erinnert,warum man angelt.ein herrlicher fisch!!! PETRI


----------



## fantazia (25. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich sehe sie noch.


----------



## Nordangler (26. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

bw1 meinen Glückwunsch zum schönen Auftakt.

Sven


----------



## Steinadler (26. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

schöööööööööööne fotos ............. hoffe mal das ich die kabel für meine kamera bald find dann kann ich auch die bilder meiner beiden auftakt tage reinstellen


----------



## fantazia (26. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri zu dem schönen fisch#6.


----------



## HOX (26. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

**OFF TOPIC an**

Steinadler, der Prachtkerl von einem Hund, der deinen Avatar schmückt, was für ne Rasse ist das?
Lg Hox

**Off Topic aus**


----------



## bazawe (26. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@HOX
müßte ein Rhodesian Ridgeback sein.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## Steinadler (26. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

jop is eine rhodesian ridgeback hündin heisst kimba un is ein jahr alt *stolz bin*:l


----------



## HOX (26. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke, an beide...
is wirklich ein sehr schönes Tier.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu.


----------



## fantazia (26. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

deine kommentare sind teilweise echt der hammer#d


----------



## fantazia (26. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

naja ob sowas was mit trauen zu tun hat is fraglich.
ich denke lieber nach bevor ich was schreibe und verkneif mir
manchmal lieber manche sachen zu schreiben.bin halt net son typ der immer provozieren muss.wusste ja net das steinadler persönlich kennst.dann is
das ja nee andere geschichte.


----------



## MuggaBadscher (26. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



fantazia schrieb:


> naja ob sowas was mit trauen zu tun hat is fraglich.
> ich denke lieber nach bevor ich was schreibe und verkneif mir
> manchmal lieber manche sachen zu schreiben.bin halt net son typ der immer provozieren muss.wusste ja net das steinadler persönlich kennst.dann is
> das ja nee andere geschichte.


du sprichst mir aus der seele:m


----------



## Steinadler (27. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ahja ...........


----------



## Matchking (28. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin moin!

Ich bin am Wochenende mit Freundin und Hund mal ein bisschen an dem kleinen Forellenbach spazieren gegangen an dem ich schon so manchen schönen Fisch auf die Schuppen legen konnte.
Hier mal ein paar Fotos.

MfG Sören


----------



## Matchking (28. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hier noch ein paar!!!:q


----------



## Steinadler (28. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

war heute nochma am bach genau wie gestern ......... die fänge heute eine bafo von 30cm und gestern 2 eine hatte 28 und die andere 32cm die pics folgen wenn ich dieses sc**** kabel hab


----------



## Steinadler (30. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

heute abend nochma am bach und 2 bafos erwischt


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (30. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gestern Abend hatte ich auch die Gelegenheit den Bafos nachzustellen.

Gleich die erste hatte 46cm, dessweiteren fing ich noch 2 von je 38cm und zusätzlich 7 die zwischen 23 und 28cm hatten. Dazu kamen etliche Fehlbisse und Aussteiger.


----------



## Felix 1969 (30. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu den fängen#6 Super Bilder:m 
Bin auch begeisteter Jäger auf die Rotgetupften:q 

Felix


----------



## Kochtoppangler (30. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich werds morgen wohl auch wieder probieren , hoffentlich diesmal mit weniger Pech ...


----------



## bw1 (30. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin,

super Fang und schöne Fische, Glückwunsch! Nur etwas dicker müssen sie noch werden (bei uns auch).

Gruß, Burkhard


----------



## Nordangler (30. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Glückwunsch zum Fisch

Sven


----------



## Kochtoppangler (30. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hab die Fireline nochmal getestet , liegt wohl doch nicht am abrieb sondern eher an schneller Belastung .

Wenn ich die Belastung langsam steigere , hält sie was sie verspricht , setze ich dagegen einen leichten Anschlag in die lose Schnur dann reißts früher oder später .

Werd sie also höchstens nochmal an meiner UL Rute testen , die ist ja einiges  weicher als meine Balzer .
Vielleicht klappts da besser ...


----------



## Steinadler (30. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

werde meine fotos wohl nie hier rein kriegen sind alle zu gross und ich kann se nicht verkleinern bzw raffs nicht |uhoh:................ falls jemand se umbedingt sehn will warum auch imma schick ich euch se per email|wavey:hab nämlich kb das hier irgendeiner so anfängt fänge posten aber keine pics weil das find ich dooooof


----------



## froggy31 (30. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mann hat wieder Spaß gemacht diesen Thread zu durchstöbern,
da steigt die Motivation nochmal um 100 %.

Morgen ab mittag werde ich das erste mal dieses Jahr an der
Sieg mein Glück versuchen.

Hoffe morgen überhaupt Forellenkontakt zu bekommen, an der unteren Sieg bisher nur einmal das Glück gehabt eine Bafo zu erwischen.

wenns klappt werde ich natürlich berichten.


----------



## Nordangler (31. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

froggy, da hast du Recht. Bringt mir auch immer wieder Spaß hier zu stöbern.
Werde auch einmal nächste Woche versuchen ein bißchen auf BaFo zu angeln.

Sven


----------



## Steinadler (31. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

war heute morgen nochmal für 2 stunden am bach und konnte 4 bafos überlisten alle bissen auf einen 1er mepps in silber-schwarz 
die größte hatte 43cm


----------



## Kochtoppangler (31. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also der Tag heute hat den schlechten letzte Woche wieder ausgeglichen .
Hab insgesamt 8 Stück zwischen 35 und 40 cm erwischt .

War heute mal mit der UL Rute und Miniwobblern unterwegs , und trotz der weichen Rute und Gummi-Mono kamen fast alle Anschläge durch , die Forellen haben aber auch richtig zugelangt heute , meistens saßen gleich beide Haken .
Daher hatte ich auch wieder 2 die ich mitnehmen musste .
Diesmal warens nur 2 Aussteiger im Drill und die meisten Fehlbisse konnte ich beim nächsten Wurf haken .

Top Köder war übrigens diesmal nen sinkender 3 cm langer Ugly Duckling .

War echt ein geiler Tag , und das Drillen mit der UL Rute hat tierisch Spaß gemacht , dagegen ist meine -25gr Magna Matrix schon ein richtiger Knüppel .

Hier noch ein paar Bilder :


----------



## Kochtoppangler (31. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hab immer ne Wathose an , aber die brauch ich an den meisten stellen nur um die Fische zu landen / abzuhaken oder zum Hänger lösen.

Meine Au ist  meistesrecht tief , und ich finds unbequem bis zum Bauch im Wasser zu stehen , Davon mal ganz ab das ich dann auch nicht sehen kann was an meinem köder los ist .
Außerdem gibts da auch noch so ein paar fiese Löcher , wo man dann plötzlich baden geht ...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (31. März 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also wenn dann würd ich mir gleich ne richtige Wathose zulegen , Watstiefel taugen meiner Meinung nach nicht so richtig was ...


----------



## Nordangler (1. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Werde morgen früh mal antesten, was die BaFo so sagen. Vieleicht ist mir das Glück ja hold.

Sven


----------



## froggy31 (1. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War wie angekündigt gestern los, aber leider absolut erfolglos,
hatte sogar mal eine Forelle steigen aber trotz intensiver Befischung und aller Register meiner Köderkiste war die nicht zu überreden.
Naja was soll das nächste mal läuft´s halt besser.

Was mir außerdem unangenehm aufgefallen ist, das meine neue Fireline "Chrystal" (0,10er) alles anderes als transparent Unterwasser war. 
Also meinem Auge stach die stärker ins Auge als 0,20 Mono.
Im Rhein ist sie vielleicht "unsichtbar" aber für klare Gewässer 
bringt die keinen Vorteil.
Für alle die sich vielleicht welche draufmachen wollten nur so als Hinweis.


----------



## Justhon (1. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin zusammen!
Wir wollen morgen auch mal los, und ich will auch was auf BaFos spinnen, ich werd mal berichten


----------



## Kochtoppangler (1. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



froggy31 schrieb:


> Was mir außerdem unangenehm aufgefallen ist, das meine neue Fireline "Chrystal" (0,10er) alles anderes als transparent Unterwasser war.



Das war ja vorher schon klar ...
Würd dir deswegen und vor allem auch wegen der Abriebfestigkeit ein Fluo Carbon Vorfach empfehlen !


----------



## Nordangler (2. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute leider eine Nullnummer!!!

Sven


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo!

Gestern waren wir zu zweit an der Kinzig, um ein bisschen mit Spinner zu angeln... Bei tollem Wetter an einem wunderschönen Flussabschnitt, der für uns beide neu war, konnte ich mit einem Kumpel zusammen eine Reihe kleinerer Forellen (ca. 20cm) fangen, ausserdem hatten wir jeder noch eine in der Größenordnung 35 - 40cm! #6

War ein toller Tag, hatten binnen etwa 6 Stunden wohl so um die 10 oder 12 Forellen, einfach schön!

Ich bin immer wieder fasziniert von diesen schönen Fischen, trotz der nicht so gigantischen Fänge hatten wir einen tollen Tag!

Bilder haben wir zwar gemacht, aber die Cam habe ich jetzt nicht zur Hand... Na ja, weiss wohl auch jeder wie die Forellen so aussehen! :l

CU Stefan


----------



## surfer93 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ kochtoppangler: wo angelst du denn in heikendorf bzw. umgebung auf bachforellen?? ist das dein vereinsgewässer?? wohn nämlich auch nur 24km von kiel entfernt...


----------



## Justhon (3. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wir waren gestern auch was Spinnen auf Forellen, aber nix war zu machen. Ich bin mal auf die Brücke geklettert und hab ins Wasser geschaut, dort standen einige (ca. 5-7) schöne BaFos, alle so um die 30-40cm groß. Aber die wollten auch nich, aber n Bekannter, der auch mit war, hatte ne alte Fliegenrute mit und dann haben wir aus 'Spaß' mal versucht, n Paar Würfe zu machen, und ich glaube, dass ich ne neue Leidenschaft gefunden hab:l:q:q:q


----------



## Matchking (3. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mein erster Versuch den Bachforellen nachzustellen war auch von Erfolg gekrönt.Ich bin schon ganz zitterig geworden, als ich an dem kleinen Wald und Wiesenbach angekommen bin und gesehen habe,was das Hochwasser zusammen mit den aufgeschwemmten Haufen von Bruchholz für tiefe Gumpen ausgespült hat.
Bachbreite max. 2m Gumpentiefen bis zu 1,2m
Unterstände noch und nöcher.
Meine UL-Spinnrute montiert und auf gings...
Schon bei den ersten Würfen konnte ich einige Nachläufer verbuchen.Bei meinem Streifzug durch unwegsames Gelände,Geäst und kleinere Abhänge konnte ich Dank meiner Pol-Brille einige schöne Forellen erspähen, die mich aber oftmals auch schon wargenommen hatten und keinen Anstanden machten sich auch nur im geringsten für meine kleinen Wobbler oder Spinner zu intressieren.Bis zu einer Stelle, wo ich eine Foreel ausmachte die aber kurz darauf bachaufwärts in einen ca 2m² tiefen Gumpen flüchtete.
-Durch dichtes Gestrüpp ans Ufer gequält und die Stelle mit einem kleinen sinkenden Wobbler angeworfen.
Nach einigen Fehlbissen wechselte ich auf einen kleinen Veltic-Spinner habe die Stelle wieder angeworfen, den Spinner absinken lassen und während dessen ich ihn wieder anziehen wollte, hing auch schon eine Forelle.
Nach kurzem aber heftigem Drill konnte ich sie keschern.
Eine wunderschöner 41cm langer Regenbogenforellenmilchner mit ausgeprägten Laichhaken und extrem räuberischer Kopfform.
Der nächste Wurf in den Gumpen bescherte mir eine 39cm lange Bachforelle, de ich gerne wieder zurückgesetzt hätte, da sie vermutlich durchs ablaichen sehr mager war.
Nur leider musste die gute sich wie eine arme-irre meinen Spinner einverleiben, so dass ich sie abschlagen musste.
Meiner Meinung nach ein gelungener Saison-Start.


----------



## Steinadler (3. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

dickööös petri 
die refo gefällt mir besonders 
is das ne p&m rute ?


----------



## Matchking (3. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jawolll!!!
Habe ich mir letztens zugelegt.
Bin auf die Ruten durch Kochtoppangler gekommen.
Ich muss sagen affengeiles Teil kann ich jedem nur empfehlen.
Ist ne Pezon&Michel Specialist Trout 240


----------



## Steinadler (3. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

na dann ............ falls ich mir irgendwann ne neue spinn kauf werds ichs mal mit ner p&m versuchen wobei ich mit meiner speedmaster mehr als zufrieden bin


----------



## Dennert (4. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin

Ich war die Tage mit nem Kumpel unterwegs. Ziemlich erfolgreich, allerdings beißt hauptsächlich die Kinderstube.|rolleyes 
Gestern konnte ich die ersten Maßigen erwischen. Die Große ist 34cm. Gefangen haben wir hauptsächlich auf schwere Nymphen.
Ist ein blödes Handypic, Cam ist im Popo |gr: 

http://img509.*ih.us/img509/9968/forelle3gy6.jpg


----------



## Matchking (4. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Heil!
-Ihr beiden

@ Johnny Walkere
Was meintest du mit Schonzeit von Barsch und Döbel????
Haben die bei eucdh Schonzeit?
Das fänd ich aber komisch
Hattest du nicht sonst bei euch im Bach immer Regenbogner gefangen?
-dann glaube ich eher, dass die dominanten Regenbogenforellen eure Bachforellen von ihren Standplätzen  und somit aus dem Gewässer vertrieben hat.
Und nicht die Brasche und Döbel.
Wir haben bei uns im Fluss auch unmenegen von den Räubern die auch Forellenbrut nachstellen und unsere Bafo-Bestand wird immer besser.


----------



## Matchking (4. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Aber wenn der Bach der selbe ist,wo du die Refos gefangen hast,
dann kann das schon sein.
unsere Gewässerwarte hatten auch mal den Fehler gemacht und Refos und Bafos am selben Abschnitt ausgesetzt und die Bachforelle die als ziehmlich Standorttreu gilt, hat sich Flussabwärts verzogen.


----------



## Matchking (4. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hat sich angehört als hätten bei euch Döbel und Barsch momentan Schonzeit.Habe ich das richtig verstanden???Bei uns gibt es für diese Fischarten keine Schonzeit.


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (5. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> |supergri|supergri|supergri
> ALSO ich fang besser nochmal ganz von vorne|supergri
> 
> die *regenbogenforellen* hab ich in einem bach in *Deutschland* gefangen.(das is was ganz anderes)
> ...


 
Ich denke eher aufgrund der Struktur des Baches (fehlende Unterstände, fehlende Meander, Kolke und Gumpen und Laichplätze wie Kiesbette) ist der Bestand der Bafos so schlecht!!!!!

Ist die Natur in Ordnung so können Döbel, Barsch, Aal, Komoran, Reiher u.u. den Bafos nichts anhaben.

Ausserdem ist in einem richtigen Bach die Refo keine Konkurenz für die Bafo, denn die Refo steht meist im Freiwasser, wobei die Bafo unter ner Wurzel oder hinter einem Stein den Tag verbringt und erst in der Dämmerung zum jagen ins Freiwasser kommt.
Ist ein Hecht im Bach, so hat sich das mit den Refos meist schnell erledigt.


----------



## remmi78 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hallo,
könnt ihr mir vieleicht weiterhelfen, ich will mit einem freund am sa an einem bach auf forelle angeln es sind aber nur fliegen erlaubt wie kann ich da am besten angeln. ich will sie mit der wasserkugel anbieten. wie muss da die montage aussehen und wie angel ich damit.
vielen dank schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (5. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich hab den Bach oder Fluß nicht gesehen. Vielleicht ist auch was mit dem Wasser, es kann viele Gründe haben, vielleich herrscht auch hoher ANgeldruck?

Bei uns am Rhein sind massenhaft Raubfische, die zu fangen ist aber sehr schwierig, weil ständig metall, gummi oder plastik an ihnen vorbei schwimmt.

Prinziepiell kann in einem natürlichen Bach mit hervorragender Wasserqualität kein anderer Fisch die Bafo verdrängen.


----------



## onkelolf (5. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

so, über ostern kann ich auch endlich mal wieder los, da fällt mir ein, heute noch schnell den schein verlänger, zum glück geht das hier bis um 1900 am Donnerstag. 

Nun die Frage: womit? Ich hab das Glück, dass mein Opa einen Bach bei uns in der gegend besitzt, allerdings ist der sehr verwachsen, hat extem viele niedrigwasserstellen, ist max 1.7m breit usw. Bisher war ich immer mit wasserkugel und Tauwurm aktiv, aber würde gerne mal mit einem Kunstköder beigehen, da der Tauwurm etwas problematisch ist weil er sich im niedrigwasser immer in den steinen verhakt, am liebsten wär mir also ein schwimmender köder, den ich heute noch zeitnah in Hamburg bekommen würd...


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (5. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Probiers mal mit kleinen schwimmenden Wobblern, die müsstest du eigentlich fast in jedem Angelgeschäft bekommen.


----------



## snorreausflake (5. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



onkelolf schrieb:


> so, über ostern kann ich auch endlich mal wieder los, da fällt mir ein, heute noch schnell den schein verlänger, zum glück geht das hier bis um 1900 am Donnerstag.
> 
> Nun die Frage: womit? Ich hab das Glück, dass mein Opa einen Bach bei uns in der gegend besitzt, allerdings ist der sehr verwachsen, hat extem viele niedrigwasserstellen, ist max 1.7m breit usw. Bisher war ich immer mit wasserkugel und Tauwurm aktiv, aber würde gerne mal mit einem Kunstköder beigehen, da der Tauwurm etwas problematisch ist weil er sich im niedrigwasser immer in den steinen verhakt, am liebsten wär mir also ein schwimmender köder, den ich heute noch zeitnah in Hamburg bekommen würd...


Ich angle an nem ähnlichen Bach. Such dir schöne Gumpen aus oder tiefere Stellen mit stärkerer Strömung ( so ne art Rinne) und zieh da mal nen Spinner durch. Meine Lieblingsspinner sind Meps Größe 3 in Kupfer oder Kupfer mit roten Roten Punkten. Ich fang meine Forellen zu 90% indem ich den Spinner gegen die Strömung werf und mit der Strömung einhole.


----------



## Dennert (5. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute wieder für ein paar Stündchen wedeln .
Fische beißen super und ich konnte eine schöne 40er, die sehr kompakt war, erwischen.
Morgen gehts wieder los :vik:eigentlich die ganzen Feiertage 

http://img251.*ih.us/img251/7969/forelle4vd5.jpg


----------



## Wasserpatscher (6. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute morgen für ein gutes Stündchen am Wasser: Forellen - keine. Aber auch dieses Mal bissen dafür andere Fische: An derselben Stelle, wo vor einigen Tagen mein Sohn einen 36er Barsch fangen konnte, 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1528907&postcount=384

schnappte ein 40er Hecht sich meinen Miniwobbler! Bis heute wusste ich gar nicht, dass es in diesem recht kleinen (1-2, stellenweise 3 Meter) und oft auch sehr flachen Gewässer (maximale Tiefe etwa 1 Meter, meist nur knöchel- bis knietief) überhaupt Hechte gibt!
Also Hand gebadet, abgehakt und ab zurück ins Wasser mit dem Fuzzi - aber wenn der zu groß wird, bleibt er ewig in dem Gümpchen...


----------



## ostseeangler27 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

heute wollten der Nok Angler und ich auf Heringe angeln, aber nachdem ich meinen Vater gestern ins Krankenhaus gebracht habe hatte ich irgendwie keine lust mit dem Boot auf die Ostsee.
So sind wir heute an eine Kleine Au in der Nähe gefahren um einen Versuch auf Bafo´s zu starten.

schon nach knapp 15min der erste Biss auf Fliege und schau an eine schöne Rotgetupfte lag vor mir#h , nach weiteren versuchen mit Fliege tauschte ich die Fliegenrute gegen eine Spinnrute schnell nen Miniwobbler und ab ins feuchte Nass.
ca. 20min oder gut 100m weiter ging ein schlag duch meine Spinne und eine 2. Rotgetupfte konnte ich mein nennen#h !Ein schöner Tag |supergri |supergri


----------



## Nordangler (7. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Glückwunsch mein Kleiner zu den BaFo!!!

Sven


----------



## Barben Fischer (7. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war heute mehrere Stunden am Bach, leider war so wenig Wasser da dass nur unter den Schwellen anständig gefischt werden konnte. Hab dan mit Bienenmaden gefischt und etwa 10Forellen bis 24cm gelandet #q Schwimmen natürlich alle wieder.

ein besserer Fisch ist mir ausgestiegen und wohl noch mal etwa 10 im Drill verloren, wie viele ich so 2 Sekunden am Haken hatte will ich gar net wissen (etwa 30 stück).

Hab noch nie erlebt dass es in einem Bach soviele Fische hat. Unter jeder Schwelle sind in 20min 5Bisse möglich gewesen.


----------



## ajaekel (7. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

mein Bruder und ich waren am Donnerstag das erste mal in diesem Jahr so richtig los. Als erstes ging uns eine 44er Bachforelle an den Haken und ein kleines Stück weiter dann noch eine 55er Bachforelle. Ein Stück weiter konnten wir dann sogar noch eine 63er Bachforelle landen. Alle Fische wurden an unserer Lieblingsrute - einer Fenwick Iron Hawk in 1,45m Länge und einem Wurfgewicht 0-7 gr gefangen. Schnur war eine Berkley Fireline Crystal in 0,04. Die 44er biss auf einen Mepps Thunder Bug Gr. 1 und die beiden größeren gingen auf einen Cormoran Baby Minnow in Neon-Design mit rotem Kopf. An der Rute haben die Drills mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht. 

Ausserdem konnten wir dann später noch einen 64er Hecht an der gleichen Rute auf einem Mepps Aglia Long in Gr. 1 fangen. Coolster Drill an diesem erfolgreichem Tag war jedoch ein 14 Pfd. Schuppenkarpfen an einer Spro Shadowforce Tele Trout WG 5-25 mit einer 18er Schnur. Er biss auf Grund auf einem Tauwurm und ging gut ab  Der Drill hat fast 20 Minuten gedauert. Diesen Drill haben wir auch gefilmt. Ich werde mal versuchen, das ganze bei YouTube oder MyVideo hochzuladen. Hier noch ein paar Bilder.

Gruß, Achim


----------



## ajaekel (7. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

...und noch mehr Bilder...


----------



## ajaekel (7. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

...und noch ein Bild vom Karpfen


----------



## Justhon (7. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das nenne ich nen wirklich guten Fang!
Zu dieser wirklich kapitalen BaFo wünsch ich dir nen DICKEN Petri.

Ich hab von dem Thema keine Ahnung, aber könnte das vlt auch eine gefärbte Meerforelle gewesen sein? Ist mir nur in den Sinn gekommen, weil ich noch nie von so kapitalen Bachforellen gehört habe..


----------



## ajaekel (7. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi nochmal,

ne...sind keine Meerforellen...wir haben zwar im ersten Augenblick auch ein wenig komisch geschaut...aber nicht wegen der Größe (wir haben im letzten Jahr auch schon ne 63er und ne 65er gefangen) sondern weil die 3 diesmal noch gar keine roten Tupfer hatten. Allerdings war es diesmal auch ein anderer Gewässerabschnitt, dessen Untergrund ein wenig anders aussieht. Ich habe mal gehört, dass die Bachforellen sich dem Untergrund anpassen...

Sind auf jeden Fall wilde Bachforellen...mir knallrotem Fleisch  

Gruß,
Achim


----------



## ajaekel (7. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Und nochmal ich,

also was uns in den letzten Tagen aufgefallen ist...die Forellen stehen noch nicht so sehr in den Strömungen und auch noch nicht in den tiefen Gumpen. Sie suchen sich momentan noch eher richtig ruhige Bereiche in die noch sehr viel natürliche Nahrung gelangt. Gut sind da momentan Einläufe und deren Kehrströmungen oder Bereiche mit starkem Bewuchs (herabfallende Kleintiere). Die Forellen fressen sich momentan in den ruhigen Bereichen mit minimalem Kraftaufwand richtig dick um dann in die Strömungen zu ziehen. Das können sie halt am besten in den ruhigen Gewässerabschnitten. Allerdings scheinen jetzt auch schon Kleinfische als Köder auf der Speisekarte zu stehen...

Gruß,
Achim


----------



## Kochtoppangler (8. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ajaekel warum so sicher das es keine Mefo sind ?
Bei der größe und ohne rote Punkte wär ich in meinem Gewässer fast sicher DAS es eine Mefo ist ...

Oder hätten die bei dir keine Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten ?


----------



## ajaekel (8. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi,

ne...die haben bei uns keine Aufstiegschancen...und ich bin mir auch 100% sicher, dass es Bachforellen sind.

Gruß, Achim


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

MANNOMANN, Achim,

das ist ja wohl ein Traumtag gewesen!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (8. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



ajaekel schrieb:


> Hi,
> ne...die haben bei uns keine Aufstiegschancen...und ich bin mir auch 100% sicher, dass es Bachforellen sind.
> Gruß, Achim



Naja wenn Mefos keine Aufstiegschancen haben , dann werden es wohl Bafos sein .
Dann hast du da wirklich ein paar traumfische erwischt :m 

Ansonsten kannst du dir aber nicht 100% sicher sein , denn Mefo und Bafo sind eigentlich ein und dieselbe Art , und es ist daher auch sogut wie unmöglich die beiden sicher zu unterscheiden ...


----------



## Dennert (8. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri @ Achim zu dieser Traumforelle :k


----------



## ostseeangler27 (8. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

was für ein Fisch:k :k :k :k Petri zu der Trutte Achim


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (8. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



ajaekel schrieb:


> ...und noch mehr Bilder...



ist bei Euch die Hechtschonzeit schon vorbei ?


----------



## ostseeangler27 (8. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

naja wie auch immer, beim spinnfischen auf Bafo´s ist es immer möglich das ein Hecht zu schnappt.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (8. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also bei uns gibt es eine Gewässerordnung

da steht z.b

*Fanggerät                                                     Verwendungsverbot*
Spinnangel in Salmonidengewässern             15.09. - 31.03.
Spinn- und Raubfischangel in allg. Angelgew. 15.02. - 30.04.
Flugangel in Salmonidengewässern               01.12. - 31.03.
Köderfischsenke                                       15.02. - 30.04.
Schleppangeln 15.02. - 30.04.


----------



## bw1 (8. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ achim

Mörderfische, vor allem natürlich die Bachforellen!! Glückwunsch (auch zu deinem Gewässer, das scheint es in sich zu haben)!

Gruß, Burkhard


----------



## Kochtoppangler (8. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War am Donnerstag nochmal kurz für 2 Stunden mit meiner Freundin am Bach unterwegs .
Gleich beim ersten Wurf , ich hatte kaum mit dem einkurbeln begonnen , schoss schon die erste Bafo , eine ca. 35er unter ein paar Ästen hervor und schnappte nach dem Wobbler , verfehlte aber leider die Haken .

5 Minuten später und ein kleines Stückchen weiter dann der nächste Biss und nach kurzem aber heftigem Drill konnte ich eine  39er landen .






Danach erwischte ich noch 2 35er außerdem noch ein paar Bisse vergeigt und 2 Fische nach kurzem Drill verloren .
Bis hierhin haben wieder alle Fische auf nen sinkenden 3cm Ugly Duckling am UL Gerät gebissen .

Jetzt machte ich nochmal ein paar Würfe mit einem neuen Wobbler , nem 5cm Illex Tiny Fry .

In den langsam fließenden Bereichen konnte dieser mich jedoch nicht so richtig überzeugen , er läuft zwar recht gut , aber bei dem immernoch recht angetrübten Wasser fische ich lieber etwas tiefer .

Auf dem Rückweg lag aber noch eine recht flache Stelle mit sehr starker Strömung und genau hier testete ich ihn nochmals .
Und hier zeigte der illex wirklich stärke , im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen Wobblern lief er hier genau richtig , nähmlich ca. 20 cm tief und trotz der starken Strömung relativ ruhig .

Gleich beim ersten Wurf kam dann auch eine Attacke , und beim nöchsten Wurf an die Stelle hing der Fisch .
Und dann ging der Tanz los ...
An dieser Stelle macht dank der Strömung eine relativ kleine Forelle schon ordentlich Rabatz , aber das hier war sicher keine kleine .
Mit der dünnen UL Rute und der 14er Mono konnt ich kaum genug Druck aufbauen um den Fisch zu halten , daran ihn gegen die Strömung ranzukurbeln war nicht zu denken .
Musste ihm also langsam Bachabwärts folgen , aber nach ca. 20m überlegte er es sich zum Glück anders und schwamm Bachaufwärts an mir vorbei .
Jetzt war der Drill etwas einfacher , aber es dauerte trotzdem noch 2 oder 3 Minuten bis ich sie sicher landen konnte .

Meine größte diese Saison , mit ca.45 cm (hab nicht genau nachgemessen ) zwar noch kein Riese aber in diesem gewässer doch schon ein Überdurchschnittlicher Fisch .











Danach gings dann nochmal zu der Forelle die ich ganz am Anfang schonmal dran hatte .
Diese schnappte noch 3 mal nach dem illex , ich konnt sie aber leider nicht haken . Naja nächstesmal , ich kenn ja jetzt den Standplatz .


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (8. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Na dann Petri euch allen.


----------



## Steinadler (9. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri an alle fänger ...... alles top fänge 

werd jetz wo ich aus berlin zurück bin endlich wieder los |rolleyes mal sehn was ich so alles überlisten kann


----------



## Case (9. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Kochtoppangler, 
Petri zu den Fischen und den schönen Fotos..


Was sind denn das für Handschuhe und wofür sind die gut.?
Ich leide auch so langsam an kalten Fingern und bräuchte was, das auch nasse Finger warmhält.

Case


----------



## Kochtoppangler (9. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das sind ganz normale Fahrrad Handschuhe die es in jedem größeren Supermarkt ab 5 € gibt .

Ich benutze die hauptsächlich wegen der vielen Brennesseln und anderer nerviger Pflanzen mit denen man bei mir am Gewässer leider andauernd in berührung kommt .

Gegen kalte Finger schützen sie aber auch ein wenig , auch wenn sie nass geworden sind .


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war heute morgen auch etwas an "meinem" Bächlein, sehr schön, so früh am Wasser zu sein (Eisvogel, Reiher, Eichhörnchen, Morgensonne,...) aber die Fische waren zunächst noch im Tiefschlaf. 

Später habe ich dann einen Döbel an die Fliege bekommen, aber das war's dann auch. Aber ich habe mich mutig mit der kurzen 7'-Rute in den "Tunnel" (ganz übel zugewachsen) gewagt, und dort habe ich das Döbelchen mit einem Rollwurf überlistet, und das ist der eigentliche Witz an der Sache gewesen...

Das Bild zeigt natürlich nicht diese Strecke, sondern den bei weitem offensten Teil der Vereinsstrecke.


----------



## Barben Fischer (9. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Was für ein Traum von einem Gewässer!
Das Foto sieht aus als wärs gemalt:k


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Barben Fischer schrieb:


> Was für ein Traum von einem Gewässer!
> Das Foto sieht aus als wärs gemalt:k



Schade nur, dass hier wenige Kilometer vor der Mündung in die Nidda doch die Döbel bei weitem in der Überzahl sind. Es _gibt_ die (Bach-)Forellen, aber man muss sie wirklich suchen! Ausserdem hat's Barsche und Gründlinge und letztens habe ich sogar (siehe irgendwo oben) einen Hecht dort gefangen.

Trotzdem - oder vielleicht gerade deshalb (einfach kann jeder) - gehe ich sehr gerne dort hin. (Das ist übrigens Frankfurter Stadtgebiet!)


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hier noch einmal zwei Bilder (auf einem der drei Bilder sieht man eine Stelle, wo ich eine 43er Bafo gefangen habe, die bisher größte für mich in diesem Gewässer).


----------



## Steinadler (11. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

war heute los und konnte 2 bafos erwischen beide bissen auf einen 1er mepps in schwarz-silber-rot uuuuund ich weiss jetz wie ich die pics kleiner mach und kann se hier rein stellen :q#q



P1002417.jpg

P1020422.jpg


----------



## MuggaBadscher (11. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

sry aber ich seh keine bilder #h


----------



## Kochtoppangler (11. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Steinadler schrieb:


> uuuuund ich weiss jetz wie ich die pics kleiner mach und kann se hier rein stellen |supergri#q



Anscheinend doch nicht |muahah:


----------



## Steinadler (11. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

also ich seh se ^^ komisch ich versuchs nochma


----------



## Steinadler (11. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

sooo könnt ihr sie jetz sehn ????


----------



## knutemann (11. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sehr schön:m


----------



## Steinadler (11. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

michi es gibt auch so etwas wie eine ERSATZSPULE und auf der is eine braune 18er mono


----------



## Stippi (11. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So ich hab gestern meine persönliche Saison eröffnet.
Ging schon recht fett ab bei uns an der Werra:q
Nach dem 7. Wurf hab ich schon beim Auftreffen nen Biss gehabt. Beim 8. Hatte ich ne 30+ Forelle dann kam noch mehrere Bisse und nen Aussteiger. 
Nach gut ner Stunde bekam ich noch einen Nachläufer von weit über 40 und beim letzten Wurf gabs ne 44 BaFo. Ne richtig Fette granate von knapp 900g (ausgenommen) 
Wirklich gut für 1 1/2  Stunden.:k
Nachher gehts wieder los|bla:


----------



## Steinadler (11. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri zum fang worauf ham die denn alle gebissen ???


----------



## Stippi (11. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Alle auf Spinner in gold/ schwarz-grau


----------



## Mr. Sprock (12. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Steinadler schrieb:


> war heute los und konnte 2 bafos erwischen beide bissen auf einen 1er mepps in schwarz-silber-rot uuuuund ich weiss jetz wie ich die pics kleiner mach und kann se hier rein stellen :q#q
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Petri, aber was ist das bitte für ne Mädchenrolle?  |uhoh:


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Petri, aber was ist das bitte für ne Mädchenrolle?  |uhoh:



|kopfkrat 

Red Arc natürlich ...

Und so ein spruch kommt von jemandem mit einer total tuffigen Fliegenrute #d


----------



## kintaro (12. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das ist eine Red Arc von SPRO wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Edit: Da war einer schneller.


----------



## Nordangler (12. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Werde heute mal loseiern um einige Bachforellen mit meinem Sohn zu erbeuten. Hoffe das wir Kontakt haben werden.

Sven


----------



## Marc38120 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich werde heute auch die erste Forellenpirsch machen, das bächlein ist teilweise nur 50cm breit und 30cm tief. 
Ich werde auf die hauptschnur nur ein Pilot schalten und den haken direkt an die hauptschnur binden. Als köder werden mir dendrobena dienen! flachlaufende wobbler werden aber auch eingepackt


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mal so als Anmerkung:
Rubinrot ist das Signum der Könige (Schärpe,Umhang), eine Rubinrote also die wahre königliche Farbe. :m 
http://www.penzel.de/shop_2/media/hil801439.jpg
http://www.penzel.de/shop_2/media/Koenigsmantel.jpg
Dazu paßt dann natürlich wunderbar Gold.


Und noch ein bischen was zu der emotional höchstwertigsten #6 Farbe:

>> Rot wird einerseits mit Leidenschaft und Liebe in Zusammenhang gebracht, andererseits aber auch mit Aggression (beispielsweise „rot sehen“ oder das rote Tuch beim Stierkampf). Beides dürfte mit der roten Farbe von Blut zusammenhängen. Der Zusammenhang von Rot und Aggression führte in der Antike dazu, dass der rote Planet mit dem *Kriegsgott Mars* assoziiert wurde.

In China dagegen steht die Farbe Rot als Symbol traditionell für Freude, den Sommer sowie den Osten (vgl. Fünf-Elemente-Lehre); sie wird daher auch gerne für Geschenkpapier, Einladungskarten und überhaupt alles "Festliche" verwendet. Eine weitere Bedeutung hat sie naturgemäß im 20. Jahrhundert mit dem Vordringen des Maoismus angenommen.

Erröten kann ein Zeichen von Scham oder Verlegenheit sein, aber auch von Zorn.

Im Kartenspiel entspricht Rot der französischen (Spiel-)Farbe cœur (Herz).

Außerdem eignet sich rotes Licht , um anregende Bräune vorzutäuschen – nicht nur bei Menschenhaut, sondern auch bei Backwaren und Braten.

>> Da ein Körper beim Erhitzen mit zunehmender Temperatur Wärmestrahlung höherer Frequenzen emittiert, beginnen erhitzte Körper zunächst rot zu glühen.

>> Wasser absorbiert rotes Licht am besten, weshalb unter Wasser schon in relativ geringen Tiefen Rot nicht mehr wahrgenommen werden kann (außer im Licht mitgebrachter Lampen), während es erst in größerer Tiefe ganz dunkel wird.

(Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/)

Also keine Farbe für Schisser!


----------



## Nordangler (12. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

lol. Danke für diese tolle Ausführung der Farbe rot und das soziale Umfeld im Laufe der Geschichte!!

Sven


----------



## onkelolf (12. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich war zwar am osterwochenende ca 4h unterwegs, aber außer 4 untermaßigen konnt ich nix verhaften, die schwimmen natürlich alle wieder. wesentlich ärgerlicher war der viele müll in meinem bach, nachdem ich ne nasse autofußmatte an der 7-10g rute hatte dacht ich auch erst ich hab wwi gefangen :/

ich glaube, das nächste mal lass ich die angel daheim und nimm nur arbeitshandschuhe mit...

gibt es bei hamburg irgendwo die möglichkeit mit tageskarte auf bachforelle zu gehen?


----------



## Nordangler (12. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So bin zurück vom angeln. Leider sind Sohnemann und ich Schneider geblieben. Und dann noch einen meiner besten Mini-Wobbler verloren.


Sven


----------



## Marc38120 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich hab heut auch nur eine untermaßige bachforelle erbeuten könne, die wurde allerdings vorsichtig zurück gesetzt.

MfG


----------



## ralle (12. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Habe heute auch mal ne kleine Pirsch unternommen - außer 3 kleinen Bachforellen war aber nix.


Schön wars trozdem !!


----------



## ajaekel (13. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi zusammen,

starte mal einen kleine Hilferuf...mein Bruder und ich haben an einem für uns neuen Gewässerabschnitt eine richtig richtig große Bachforelle gesichtet. Erste Schätzung von uns beiden (mit Polbrille) geht auf jeden Fall >70 cm. Erstmals ist der Fisch uns aufgefallen, als wir beim Spinnern in dem Abschnitt hinterm Spinner ne Riesenwelle gesehen haben...aber im letzten Moment abgedreht. 

Das ist uns jetzt bei 3 Versuchen (immer so 3-4 Tage dazwischen) jedesmal passiert. Die ist also standorttreu. Etliche Köderwechsel versucht (verschiedene Spinner, Wobbler) auch Naturköder treiben gelassen. Leider ist der Fisch wohl schon dermaßen schlau, dass er sich nicht so einfach überlisten lässt. Wir haben zwar schon etliche Großbachforellen (>60 cm) gefangen, aber so eine hatten wir noch nie im Visier. Bisher hatten wir auch noch keinen echten Kontakt...immer nur den Strudel in der Rute gespürt, wenn sie abdreht.

Meine Frage: Wie können wir die nur überlisten. Wir werden jetzt mal versuchen von der eher unzugänglichen anderen Seite des Baches zu fischen...aber was kann man sonst noch unternehmen? Habe auch schon an Twister gedacht...nur wie biete ich den in dem schnellen und relativ flachem (bis ca. 1m-1,50m) am sinnvollsten an? Ne Wasserkugel ist nicht so der Hit...weil wenn die beim durchtreiben nicht beißt und man die Wasserkugel wieder einholt, kann man meiner Meinung nach direkt einpacken.

Gruß,
Achim


----------



## Kochtoppangler (13. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also mein Tip wäre auf möglichst große entfernung nen schwimmenden Wobbler bachabwärts treiben lassen , so das der Fisch einen nicht sieht , eventuell noch mit einem längeren FC Vorfach falls das Wasser sehr klar ist .
Dann den Wobbler mehr mals langsam Am Standplatzt vorbeischwimmen lassen , eventuell auch mal ne Minute in der Strömung tanzen lassen , malwieder nen Meter zurücktreiben lassen uns so weiter .

Also ein kleines Verletztes Fischlein vorgaukeln das versucht  langsam gegen die Strömung anzuschwimmen , dabei aber nicht sonderlich erfolgreich ist .

Wer schonmal so ein verletztes Fischchen beobachten konnte , weiß das man das mit nem Wobbler sehr gut imitieren kann .

Da schnappen selbst die großen vorsichtigen häufig zu wenn man genug geduld hat .

Würd übrigens einen grundnah geführten , naturfarbenen Wobbler empfehlen .
Was für einen richtig sich nach Wassertiefe etc ...


----------



## FrankWoerner (13. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo 
also ich würde auch ein Köderfischchen emfehlen. vileicht einfach mal stippen auf kleine Fischchen Rotaugen Barsch etc... was ich schon versucht habe mit nicht schlechtem erfolg war ein mini goldfischen so ca 3cm groß aus dem total überbevölkerten gartenteich meiner eltern. (gott hab das fischen selig. er hat mir 3 super bachforellen gebracht an einem Tag.):vik: 


Gruß Frank


----------



## Case (14. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die ist nicht umsonst so groß geworden. Ich würd mal einen Streamer da reinrteiben lassen wenn genug Strömung dafür ist. Oder 'ne Nymphe.

Case


----------



## Steinadler (14. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich und johnnie waren am donnerstag nochmal los an nen bach wir trafen um 10 uhr ein schnell ruten montiert 3 würfe und schgon hing eine bafo leider untermaßig auch j. bekam einen biss jedoch war es ein mini döbel der sich den kleinen goldy wobbler einverleibt hatte 5 minuten konnte ich die erste maßige bafo fangen danach war erst mal für 40 min beißflaute als wir dann weiter zogen kamen wir an eine reihe von bäumen schnell den wobbler unter die äste treiben einkurbeln und schon hing die nächste eine schöne 43er die fast wie eine sefo aussah (vielleicht aus dem stausee aufgestiegen)#c in den nächsten paar minuten konnte ich weitere 3 fische landen von denen 2 untermaßig waren auch j. konnte eine erwischen jedoch schienen die döbel mehr auf den wobbler zu stehen und so konnte er noch 2 `normale´landen wir zogen weiter den fluss entlang und konnten an verschiedenen stellen fische landen ich eine untermaßige und eine maßige j. eine untermaßige und 2 döbel am ende gingen wir noch an einen gumpen an dem ich 1 maßige bafo landen konnte j. blieb leider leer aus da  wir nicht früher abgeholt werden konnten wanderten wir noch runter zum stausee wo j. weitere 2 döbel erwischte ich konnte noch einen 30er barsch fangen 

DSC00928.JPG DSC00933.jpg DSC00938.jpg


----------



## Johnnie Walker (14. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

satz mit x, war wohl nix^^ eine bafo un paar luschige döbel:v........war heut los und es war besser!
hab heute 2 tolle döbel erwischt, 39er und 41er (ka wieso aber ich fang ständig döbel:m)joa alle flott released.
kurze zeit später hab ich, obwohl ich extra einen kleinen 0er spinner benutze und einen großen bogen um die hecht gumpen gemacht hab#d, einen hecht fangen. hab keine ahnug wie gro´ß, hab ihn nich gemessen, damit mein lieblings fisch wieder schnell und unbeschadet schwimmen konnte|wavey:.
mit den bafos sahs nich gut aus hab nur ne untermaßige gefangen....|uhoh:...naja beim next mal fang ich hoffentlich mal ne ordentliche^^

und hier noch ein paar pics vom bach


----------



## Felix 1969 (14. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri johnnie und Steinadler!!!
Schöne Fische#6 


Felix


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute (oder besser gesagt gestern) auch malwieder los auf Bachforellen .

Naja war nicht wirklich toll , bei der Schweinehitze hätt ich lieber zuhause bleiben sollen .
Am Wasser angekommen musste ich erstmal feststellen das ich meine Wathose zuhause vergessen hatte , also ohne los , das heißt die Stellen die bei dem Wetter aussichtsreich gewesen wären waren leider unerreichbar .

Naja ich hatte mir vorgenommen heute meine erste Bachforelle mit der Fliege dort zu erwischen , also stapfte ich nicht so sonderlich motiviert los .

An einer flachen Stelle waren jede Menge Neunaugen zu sehen , das war das nächste schlechte Zeichen 
(fragt mich nicht warum , aber in der zeit wo die Neunaugen im Bach unterwegs sind hab ich nie besonders gefangen)

Überraschenderweise bekam ich schon nach 10 minuten einen Biss an einem Platz wo fast immer Forellen stehen .
Die gegenwehr ließ aber nicht grade auf einen Riesen schließen 
Naja nach spannendem "Drill" kam dann ein kleines Rotauge an die Oberfläche 






Gebissen natürlich auf meine Lieblingsfliege , die red Tag (wobei es diesmal eher eine pink Tag war)

Danach noch eine Stunde weiterversucht , aber es war nix mehr zu holen .
Also zum Auto zurück und die UL Rute geholt , der Ugly Duckling wird die Situation schon noch retten .

Und so war es dann auch , nachdem ich wieder recht lange ohne Biss unterwegs war gabs endlich einen Ruck in der Rute (und das an einer Stelle die ich vorher gründlich mit der Fliege beangelt hatte) .
Nach einem für die Fischgröße relativ langen Drill mit nassen Füßen ( hatte im Eifer des gefechts vergessen das ich ja garkeine Wathose anhatte , zum Glück hab ichs rechtzeitig gemerkt , ein Schritt weiter wär ich bis zum Bauch im Wasser )

konnt ich dann eine ca. 37er











Danach dann nochmal an einen anderen Abschnitt , hier konnte ich im zur zeit recht klarem Wasser wieder eine Forelle ausmachen . War recht spannend den Fisch auf sicht zu beangeln , das ist so ziehmlich das erste mal das ich in dem gewässer dazu die Möglichkeit hatte .

Leider war der Fisch nicht wirklich interessiert . Den meisten Wobblern und Spinnern würdigte er nichtmal eines Blickes , Bei 2 Miniwobblern von Bondex kam er zumindest mal kurz hinterher aber packte leider nicht zu . 
Nach einer halben Stunde hab ichs dann aufgegeben und weiter abwärts mein glück versucht .

Hier waren zwar Unmengen an Kleinforellen , teilweise attackierten 2 oder 3 dieser grad mal ca. 10 cm Winzlinge meine Wobbler . Was größeres war aber nicht zu sehen , nur massig neunaugen .

Zum Abschluss hab ich dann meinen schönen illex genau in die Dornenbüsche gegenüber gepfeffert . Mit Wathose wär das in 20 sekunden gelöst , So musste ich durch über ne brücke ans andere Ufer und mich ca. 10 m durch die Dornen schlagen .

Angekommen konnte ich den Wobbler leider nicht genau lokalisieren , also zurück , die Schnur straffen so das die Zweige wo der Köder hängt gut zu sehen sind und wieder rein in die Dornen .
Mit zerkratzten Armen und beinen kam ich dann auch am Köder an konnte ihn mit einem Arm grade so erreichen und lösen , nur leider hatte ich was vergessen ...
Die Schnur war ja schön auf Spannung und so hing der natürlich Nadelscharfe Drilling sofort bei mir im Finger |scardie: 
naja also vorsichtig zu mir ranziehen udn Haken + Wiederhaken mit einer leichten drehbewegung rausziehen .
Naja tat weh wie sau , und geblutet hats auch schön aber wat solls .

Das hat mir dann endgültig gereicht , danach war Schluss .


----------



## Living Dead (15. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Trotz allem die 1000er Exage hat sich bis jetzt bewährt oder?


----------



## Nordangler (15. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sven scheint ja ein schöner Tag gewesen zu sein. So richtig mit viel Leid und aua.

Sven


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jopp , das einzige negative bei der Exage ist das die Schnur bei leichten Ködern nicht immer von alleine aufs Schnurlaufröllchen rutscht .

Ansonsten bin ich super zufrieden mit der .


@ Sven jo genau so wars leider  =(


----------



## Steinadler (15. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@kochtopp 

kannn man geflecht auf der exage verwenden ???


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Soweit ich weiß schon , hab ich aber noch nicht ausgetestet .

Werd aber die tage aber die 0,04er Fireline da mal aufspulen , an der weichen UL Rute müsste man die Schnur halbwegs vernünftig fischen können .


----------



## Steinadler (15. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hm ich wollt mir eigentlich die exage zum hechtfischen zulegen da ich die fische nicht sehr oft befisch brauch ich auch keine toprolle sie müsste nur mit geflecht fischbar sein


----------



## AGAINST-IT (15. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

moin leutz, 
werde mich auch mal in diesem thread melden,
war heute mal am hausbächlein unterwegs um mir mal ne mahlzeit zu sichern  ! hat irgendwie nicht so geklappt, hab ne menge babybafo's beobachten können, die hin und wieder meinen wobbler begleitet haben. bin ein ganz ordentliches stück abgelaufen, hab auch wieder schöne neue stellen entdeckt, welche aber leider schwierig zu beangeln sind, da viele hindernisse in kurzen abständen ein wirklich schönes abtreiben des wobblers verhindern #d . na egal, wetter war super und frische luft tut immer gut. 
greetz mario


----------



## Justhon (15. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich wollte meinen Vater heute überreden, Angeln zu gehn. Aber _Nein_. Dafür wollen wir nächsten Sonntag gehn, deshalb noch ne Frage: Wollten neben Kunstködern (kl. Spinner/Wobbler/Twister, vlt auch mal nen Mini-Blinker) auch mal mit Würmern gehn. Im Kompost haben wir viele dünne Würmchen, ca bis 5cm lang. Dann wollte ich 2 bis 3 davon auf nem 8er-12er Haken anbieten. 

Was geht bei euch zur Zeit mit Naturködern?


----------



## AGAINST-IT (15. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

aber sicher doch geben sie dem bach sein ganz gewisses eigenes, mir kann es nicht urig genug sein, nur ist es dann halt schwierig auf kurze distanz den wobbler zu platzieren ohne das man zu nah am fisch steht. es ist immer wieder eine herausforderung und hat schon nerven und köder gekostet.
ich fische im moment eher im oberen bereich des baches welcher leider durch einen stadtteich und später noch durch ein altes wehr getrennt ist und so ein aufsteigen der mefo's und bafo's verhindert. dort habe ich meine bafo's oft beim ansitz auf aal mit rotwurm oder mistwurm gefangen. im unteren teil des baches fange ich eher mit kunstködern obwohl ein grösserer beanglungsdruck herscht


----------



## Justhon (15. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> würmer sind meine 2. liebsten bachforellen köder am bach!
> nachteil: man fängt auch untermaßige, daher darf man sie nicht zulange dran rumspielen lassen!
> man kann natürlich tauwürmer verwenden, aber dann funzt das mit der *pralinen-taktik* nich -.-




Was?|kopfkrat


----------



## Marc38120 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Guten Abend,

ich war heute Abend los gewesen und habe 3 Bachforellen (31,30 & 25 cm) fangen können :m .
Als ich um 18 uhr am Gewässer (Wabe) ankam habe ich einen kleinen Spaziergang von 1 km gemacht, um an meine Stelle zu gelangen. Zuerst hab ich es mit einem schwimmenden Wobbler 5cm in weissfisch probiert, darauf hatte ich einen Biss, sonst lief nichts. Ich montierte nun einen Pilot und einen Haken auf die Hauptschnur (0,18er mono) dazwischen kamen zwei schrotbleie, als Köder nahm ich 1-2 dendrobena. 
Außer den 3 Bachis von denen eine wieder schwimmt, hatte ich 4 Aussteiger (Ich setze möglichst schnell den Anhieb damit sie nicht tief schlucken können und den Wiederhaken drücke ich mit einer Zange flach :g ) 
Das heftige war, es geschah alles auf ca. 100 m Strecke.
...nach dem letzten Aussteiger waren die Würmer leer und meine Adrenalinsucht befriedigt!!

Fazit1: schnellst möglichst wieder auf Bachforellenpirsch!!!!!!!! 
Fazit2: eine 1,95 - 2,10m Spinnrute mit 3-15 WG

MfG 

Marc


----------



## ostseeangler27 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri dazu.......#6


----------



## Nordangler (16. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Glückwunsch Marc zu den BaFo.

Sven


----------



## ajaekel (16. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

war am Wochenende wieder an dem Abschnitt mit der Großforelle. Diesmal waren wir morgens ganz früh dort. Als wir ankamen haben wir in dem klaren Wasser erstmal einen Riesenschwarm Weißfische bestaunt. Plötzlich platscht es am Ufer ca. 2m neben uns heftigst. Im ersten Augenblick dachten wir an eine Ratte o.ä., die da beschäftigt ist...aber dann kam von links wieder sone Großforelle mitten in den Weißfischschwarmangeschossen. Die Forelle war in einem richtigen Freßrausch und das genau vor unseren Füßen ohne uns zu bemerken...das war echt spannend und klasse anzusehen 

Da das Wasser morgens sehr klar war, konnten wir nun den ganzen Gewässerabschnitt abgehen. Ausserdem hatten wir auf die eher unzugängliche Seite gewechselt. Da im Hintergrund Bäume waren, haben uns die Forellen überhaupt nicht bemerkt. In dem Gewässerabschnitt haben wir 5(!) solcher Forellen gesehen. Die Forellen müssen alle so um die 70cm haben, da uns leider mal wieder ein Hecht in die Ruten geknallt ist. Der Hecht hatte eine Länge von 70cm und stand oder schwamm teilweise neben den Forellen. Von daher hatten wir eine gute Vergleichsmöglichkeit, was die Länge der Forellen betrifft. Leider war wieder nichts zu machen...zum beißen waren die erneut nicht zu bewegen. Allerdings haben wir es auch ausschließlich mit Naturköder versucht. Den Hecht haben wir allerdings auf einen grünen Shattertwister gefangen...den Köder hatten wir ganz zu letzt getestet, als wir eigentlich schon aufhören wollen. Mit dem Köder werden wir es dann beim nächsten mal nochmal versuchen. Die Montage war daher auch eher seltsam. Er hat auf eine Posenmontage gebissen mit 18er monofiler Schnur gebissen. Auf dem 12er Einzelhaken war dann der Shad aufgezogen. An ner ultrafeinen Spinnrute mit 3-12G Wurfgewicht, war der Drill natürlich der Hammer. Der Hecht schwimmt natürlich wieder und wurde schonend zurückgesetzt(!).

Bin mal gespannt, ob wir noch eine von diesen Traumforellen überlisten können. Als Beifang gingen uns noch 2 25er Bachforellen an den Haken, die natürlich auch released wurden. Ausserdem ging noch ein 59er Brassen an den Haken. Der hat uns unserer Kescher vollgeschleimt  schwimmt aber auch wieder 

Gruß,
Achim


----------



## ostseeangler27 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

das lässt doch hoffen auf die ü-70....viel glück Achim


----------



## Marc38120 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

...klingt ja interessant ajaekel, ich drück dir ganz doll die Daumen, dass du eine Große erwischt! Darf man fragen in welchem Verein du bist!?
Meine größte bachforelle war bisher 47 cm und ich hoffe, dass ich die Marke knacken kann!!!!

MfG


----------



## Steinadler (16. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@justhon
zur pralinen-taktik:
also der mann der mir und johnnie den ganzen krempel für die fischerprüfung beigebracht hat ist der meinung das egal wie groß die fische werden sich auch wenn sie satt sind mal gern nen kleinen köder reinziehen ....... so wie wir eben auch noch ne praline essen wenn wir doch eigentlich satt sind man sollte also lieber auf kleine attraktive köder setzen mit denen man mehr und auch große fängt wie immer so monster zu benutzen#h|supergri


----------



## Steinadler (16. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri euch beiden fängern 

ajaekel ............. wie heisst denn das von dir befischte gewässer is ja anscheinend ein echtes traum revier falls die forellen nicht beissen versuchs auch mal mit nem streamer an der spinnrute hat schon so einige male zum biss verholfen


----------



## Justhon (16. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Steinadler schrieb:


> @justhon
> zur pralinen-taktik:
> also der mann der mir und johnnie den ganzen krempel für die fischerprüfung beigebracht hat ist der meinung das egal wie groß die fische werden sich auch wenn sie satt sind mal gern nen kleinen köder reinziehen ....... so wie wir eben auch noch ne praline essen wenn wir doch eigentlich satt sind man sollte also lieber auf kleine attraktive köder setzen mit denen man mehr und auch große fängt wie immer so monster zu benutzen#h|supergri





Achso, dann dankeschön!
Ich werds mal versuchen, große Köder schrecken mich meist ab! 
Wenn ich den Schein hab (werd ihn diesen September machen) kann ich warscheinlich öfters los, dann bin ich unabhäniger#6


@ajaekel: Ich kann nur neidisch sein, so ein Gewässer! 
Da ist ja wirklich alles drin!


----------



## Steinadler (16. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

war heut für 3 stunden los und hab 23 forellen gefangen !!!! 
das war mit abstand der fangreichste tag meines lebens alle bissen auf einen 1er mepps agila der schnell unter der oberfläche gezogen wurde die forellen waren die ganze zeit die riesiegen rotaugenschwärme am attackieren die durch den see zogen man musste nur in die nähe des schwarms werfen kurz kurbeln und schon hing eine die fische waren im echten fressrausch hab sowas noch nie erlebt hab aber nur 3 mitgenommen alle anderen wurden released damit sie die weißfische weiter dezimieren ^^


----------



## Justhon (16. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das mit der Praline leuchtet mir ein, aber ich würde die zweite Pizza auch noch essen:q:q
Meinst du dass 1 kleines Würmchen reicht, oder doch besser zwei? Weil ein son dünnes Viech übersehn die Forellen doch:q


@Steinadler: Petri dazu, muss ja toll gewesen sein:l


----------



## Marc38120 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

so jungs, ich werd nun los starten und versuchen paar bafo`s auf die schuppen zu legen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mfg

Marc


----------



## Nordangler (17. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hier mal meine Ausrüstung für die BaFo.

http://img139.*ih.us/img139/9966/16042007005nq1.jpg

http://img139.*ih.us/img139/2236/16042007010nr7.jpg

Sven


----------



## Steinadler (17. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ johnnie 
eigentlich wollten wir ja auf brassen und rotaugen:q:q:q


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (17. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Nordangler
Was für eine Rute und Rolle ist das wenn ich fragen darf?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Marc38120 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo!

Das Resultat waren heut morgen 10 Bachforellen, 2 davon hab ich entnommen, die andern wurden sanft abgehakt und in ihr element entlassen. 
Die Bafo`s die ich mitgenommen habe waren beide 30cm, die anderen waren von ca. 28-20 cm klein.
Köder war wieder der Dendrobena.
2 schöne Forellen konnten sich von meinem Haken befreien, fehlbisse gab es auch, aber die lassen sich nicht vermeiden, wenn man frühst möglich den anhieb setzt. 
Ich werd mir gleich kleine Köderfische besorgen und es damit morgen früh auf größere probieren :vik: 

Besonderes Ereignis: 
Ich hab mich auf den Hintern gepackt :q als 1m vor mir eine Ente durch startete, die dort gebrütet hat, hab mich total verjagt, weil ich total konzentriert war und sie auch nicht wahrgenommen habe.
Ergebnis: Ein verborgener Rutenring!


----------



## Marc38120 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hier noch ein paar bilder !!!


----------



## Steinadler (17. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri zu den fängen


----------



## Nordangler (17. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Karpfenkilla@tobi schrieb:


> @Nordangler
> Was für eine Rute und Rolle ist das wenn ich fragen darf?
> 
> Gruß Tobi



Bei der Rute handelt es sich um eine Lawson Kodiak Delta 6,6 fuß
WG. 4-12 gr.
Die Rolle ist von Tica Modell Cetus SB500
Habe auf meiner Seite unter Fangbericht ein Testbericht darüber geschrieben.
Kannst es,wenn du möchtest, dort nachlesen wie der Test ausgefallen ist.#


Sven


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (17. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Bei der Rute handelt es sich um eine Lawson Kodiak Delta 6,6 fuß
> WG. 4-12 gr.
> Die Rolle ist von Tica Modell Cetus SB500
> Habe auf meiner Seite unter Fangbericht ein Testbericht darüber geschrieben.
> ...


 
Danke für deine Antwort, Sven.

Petri zu den Fängen, Marc


----------



## Marc38120 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Freu mich auf morgenfrüh, mal gucken ob es mit einer großen klappt!!! kann es kaum erwarten!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nordangler (17. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Morgen sollte die neue Ausgabe vom Esox (Maiausgabe)erscheinen. Dort ist ein Bericht über Miniwobbler drin, falls jemand daran Interesse hat.

Sven


----------



## Steinadler (17. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

esox???? is doch so ein keines untermagazin vom blinker oda??? habs einmal hier in nem laden gesehn sons sagts mir nich viel werd aber mal nachschaun thx für den tip


----------



## Marc38120 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die Esox ist nichts weiter, wie eine "Blinker Light", nur das sie die häfte kostet, vergleich sie doch mal bitte!!!

MfG

Marc


----------



## Nordangler (17. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> *esox*​ *ist*​ halt haargenau das selbe wie der *Blinker*​, bloß ohne *Reklame*​



Ist nicht ganz richtig. 1-3 Artikel findest du zb. nicht im Blinker, so wie den Miniwobblerbericht.

Sven


----------



## Marc38120 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Guten Morgen!

Ich war von 8 - 10 uhr mal wieder auf Bachforellenpirsch, diesmal mit kleinen köderfischen. Beim 2. Wurf hatte ich schon einen Biss und konnte erfolgreich eine schöne Bachforelle von 31 cm in mein Kescher buxieren, mich bewundert der Überlebenswillen der bachforellen, die machen echt Spaß.
An der 3. Stelle angekommen hatte ich rasch einen Biss und konnte auch den erfolgreich verwerten, die Bachforelle von ca. 28cm durfte wieder schwimmen. 30 min ging dann garnichts, dann beim einzupfen der Montage wurde mein Pilot von einer Forelle attackiert, leider verfehlte sie den köfi #q 
Nach einer weiteren Stunde packte ich ein!!! 

MfG 

Marc


----------



## FD2312 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

war vor 2 Wochen auch los und konnte 2 schöne Bachforellen überlisten, beide um die 35 cm und auf goldenen und schwarzen Spinner gefangen. 1 Habe ich auf Wobbler im Drill verloren und eine große von ca. 45cm wollte sich nen 5cm Kyoto einverleiben, aber wurde nicht gehakt. Naturfarebn waren im klaren Wasser deutlich angesagt.
Anbei noch ein Foto von ner schönen Bafo.

Mfg Flo


----------



## Marc38120 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu der schönen bachforelle!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steinadler (18. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

is das ne 2500 oder 1000er stradic und was genau für ein speedi modell ah ja und petri


----------



## FD2312 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Speedmaster 2.40 10-30g Wg. mit Stradic 2500 und 20er Mono, bzw. 10er Fireline auf der "Hauptspule". Liegt super in der Hand.

Mfg Flo


----------



## Felix 1969 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Is zwar schon ein paar Tage her,aber mit 58 cm ein guter Start in die Forellensaison#6 



Felix


----------



## fantazia (19. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Felix 1969 schrieb:


> Is zwar schon ein paar Tage her,aber mit 58 cm ein guter Start in die Forellensaison#6
> 
> 
> 
> Felix


petri#6


----------



## MuggaBadscher (19. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Boah geil!!!!
Petri Felix zu dem geilen Fisch!!!
den platz wo die stand musch mir mal zeigen 
da stehn bestimmt noch mehr ^^
auf was hat die denn gebissen? köfi?


----------



## Steinadler (19. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri zum schönen fisch


----------



## Marc38120 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Felix 1969 schrieb:


> Is zwar schon ein paar Tage her,aber mit 58 cm ein guter Start in die Forellensaison#6
> 
> 
> 
> Felix


 
schönes Tier #6  Dickes Petri, ich möcht dieses jahr auch sone Tolle Bafo fangen.

Grüße


----------



## Felix 1969 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



MarxderAnfänger=) schrieb:


> Boah geil!!!!
> Petri Felix zu dem geilen Fisch!!!
> den platz wo die stand musch mir mal zeigen
> da stehn bestimmt noch mehr ^^
> auf was hat die denn gebissen? köfi?


 

Auf nen tieflaufenden Wobbler.

Felix


----------



## Steinadler (19. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

war heut abend nochma los 6 bafos und ein 35er barsch leider verlor ich 5 forellen im drill alle bissen auf 5ch rapala in weißfisch dekor


----------



## Nordangler (20. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Will Fangmeldungen sehen!!! Attacke!!

Sven


----------



## Steinadler (20. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

war heut moin nochmal los konnte wieder 8 bafos erwischen bis auf 2 bissen alle auf nen 1er mepps agila tw


----------



## grintz (20. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey, ho !

Erstmal ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger !
Ich hätte da ein paar allgemeine Fragen zu Ködern, Montage und anderen ,,Kleinigkeiten,, ...

Und zwar hab ich das Problem, dass man in meinem Forellengewässer (Weil) nur mit Einzelhaken ohne Widerhaken fischen darf. 
Ob's Sinnvoll ist bleibt eben mal dahingestellt... :g
Mein Problem besteht darin passende Sprengringe zu finden um Einzelhaken in der passenden Größe mit den Spinnern und Wobblern zu verbinden !
Hat da jemand Bezugsquellen zu kleinen Sprengringen und Einzelhaken mit ausreichend großen Öhr ?

Achso es wäre super wenn mir jemand verraten könnte, wie ich eine Multifile Schnur mittels Verbindungsknoten an eine Monofile Schnur knote ? Ich denke mal ein ,,normaler,, Verindungsknoten wirds da nicht tun oder doch ? #c

So das wars dann erstmal und ich hoffe mal es kann mir geholfen werden... 

so long #h


----------



## Steinadler (20. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

also gute einzelhaken mit öhr gibts ^^............. nämlich die profi blinker wahnsinnshaken kleine sprengringe gibts bei stollenwerk da bekommst du auch die haken jedoch nur bis größe 8 wenn du sie bis 16 haben willst dann schau mal beim hwangelshop.de rein wobei sich die bestellung bei stoll wegen den sprengringen anbietet nen knoten kenn ich auch kann ihn hier aber nicht beschreiben ^^


----------



## Wasserpatscher (20. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



grintz schrieb:


> Und zwar hab ich das Problem, dass man in meinem Forellengewässer (Weil) nur mit Einzelhaken ohne Widerhaken fischen darf.



Und ich habe das Problem, das ich gerne mal an Deinem Forellengewässer nur mit Einzelhaken ohne Widerhaken fischen würde (Weil), aber Dein Verein keine Gastkarten ausgibt... im Ernst: Die Weil wäre doch ein tolles Fliegengewässer - bei Fliegen ist der Einzelhaken in der Regel schon inklusive!


----------



## grintz (20. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Und ich habe das Problem, das ich gerne mal an Deinem Forellengewässer nur mit Einzelhaken ohne Widerhaken fischen würde (Weil), aber Dein Verein keine Gastkarten ausgibt... im Ernst: Die Weil wäre doch ein tolles Fliegengewässer - bei Fliegen ist der Einzelhaken in der Regel schon inklusive!





Das die Weil ein Super Fliegenfischer-Revier ist, stimmt schon. Allerdings bin ich eher der klassische Spinnfischer und da das Fliegenfischen ja nicht das einfachste und auch kostenmäßig erschwinglichste ist bleib ich erstmal beim Spinnfischen |rolleyes !

Wenn ich dann demnächst mal an der Weil war, und es was zu berichten gibt erfahrt ihr es als erste .... 


so long


----------



## grintz (21. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Steinadler schrieb:


> nen knoten kenn ich auch kann ihn hier aber nicht beschreiben ^^



Hey Steinadler, hab ich schon erwähnt das ich total auf bebilderte Anleitungen abfahre ? #6

Aber mal im ernst, ist der Knoten so schlecht zu beschreiben ? Ein Link zu ner Anleitung wäre natürlich auch klasse...

Oder sag mir einfch wie der Knoten heisst und such dann selber mal !

so long


----------



## Steinadler (21. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

so hier sin 2 pics und sollen den albright- knoten beschreiben hab damir meine geflechte und mono verbunden hält supa ........ bis jetz


----------



## grintz (21. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Na suuupi, genau so hab ich mir das vorgestellt ! :m

Jetzt hätte ich noch eine Fräge, und zwar wie lang sollte das Stück der Monofilen Schnur sein das ich der Geflochtenen vorschalte ?


----------



## Steinadler (21. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

also du willst die als puffer nehmen ........ weils geflecht keine dehnung hat oda ????? falls du es zu dem zweck machst nehm so zwischen 8 un 15m


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Steinadler schrieb:


> also du willst die als puffer nehmen ........ weils geflecht keine dehnung hat oda ????? falls du es zu dem zweck machst nehm so zwischen 8 un 15m



Meinst Du 8 bis 15 Meter? So viel Schnur hast Du am Bach ja fast nie draussen. Da kannst Du doch gleich komplett monofil fischen! (Ist billiger und genauso gut! - Geflochtene am Bach ist nicht wirklich besser, wie ich finde. Mein Versuch mit 10er Crystal war neutral (Am Weiher ist die gut, denn man wirft etwas weiter). Man spürt den Wobbler oder Spinner besser zuppeln, OK, aber den Fisch spürt man auch mit der Monofilen ohne weiteres. Dafür hat die Mono das bessere Drillverhalten wegen der Dehnung - 1:1.


----------



## Felix 1969 (21. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also ich würd 0,12 geflochtene und 1,5 m FC Vorfach fischen.Auch am Bach!!Bin ich bis jetzt gut mit gefahren.

Felix


----------



## Steinadler (21. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

also ja stimmt das mit den 8 bis 15m is aufs sbiro angeln bezogen sry (war mit den gedanken woanders) da sind diese meter eher als schlagschnur da und dann das geflecht um weite zu bringen für den bach nehm ich auch FC vorfächer auch bei mono jenachdem wie scheu die fische sin dann in ca 2 m länge


----------



## Alexander2781 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War am Mittwoch los, gefangen habe ich eine Bachforelle mit 36 cm auf einen kupfernen Mepps Aglia, Größe 3 und eine mit 32 cm auf einen Wobbler von Salmo, Modell Hornet, 4 cm im Bachforellendekor, floating. 
Eine größere mit ca. 40 cm hat den Wobbler leider nur leicht attackiert und ist entwischt.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (22. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mit diesem Wobbler habe ich heute leider nur einen Döbel erwischt - nachdem ich vorher vergeblich versucht habe, meinen Streamer in dem leider ziemlich trüben Wasser an den Fisch zu bringen.


----------



## Nordangler (23. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schon jemand den aktuellen Esox gelesen?? Würde gerne eure Meinung dazu hören!!

Sven


----------



## Franz_16 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi,
nachdem die Fänge bei uns am Forellenbach in letzter Zeit zurückgingen... und ich öfter als "Schneider" heimging.. wollte ich gestern mal ganz früh raus. Um das "frühe Aufstehen" zu umgehen.. bin ich gleich gar nicht erst ins Bett und stand dann um 5.45 Uhr am Bach. 
25 Minuten später, hab ich mein Gerödel wieder eingepackt.
Der Lohn für die um die Ohren geschlagene Nacht war eine 38er Bachforelle sowie ein 33er Bachsaibling #6

anbei noch einige Bilder:


----------



## Steinadler (23. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

was man nicht alles für die fische macht ^^ petri


----------



## froggy31 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ franz,
effektive Session , petri !


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (23. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Schon jemand den aktuellen Esox gelesen?? Würde gerne eure Meinung dazu hören!!
> 
> Sven


 
Der Artikel im Esox ist schön geschrieben. #6

Petri Franz


----------



## gismowolf (23. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Franz!
Petri!!#6 In 7 Tagen ist`s bei mir auch wieder so weit!Da darf ich dann den Truttas,Refos und Saiblingen nachstellen.Ich werde aber schon zum Hellwerden um ca.05:00 am Wasser sein!!:q 
Gruß vom Schwammerlförster


----------



## Justhon (23. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri erstmal allen Fängern!

Wir waren gestern auch mal los, konnten aber nur eine untermaßige Bafo auf Tauwurm fangen, die natürlich wieder schwimmt. Der Rest des Tages verlief ganz ohne Kontakt, aber ich konnte ne tote Mühlkoppe am Grund erkennen, die ich aus Interesse rausgefischt hab, dann hab ich noch was weißliches am Grund blinken sehn, das auch nach totem Fisch aussah (diesmal aber deutlich größer).

Die letzten Chancen auf Fisch sind spätestens dann verpufft, als Spaziergänger meinten ihren Hund mal schön vor unserer Nase baden gehn zu lassen, dann waren alle Fische weg. Dann kamen noch ne Gruppe Jugendlicher, stellen sich mit Wäscheleine und Angelhaken auf die Brücke, runter damit. Dann wars zu viel, die Typen verziehn sich und wir gehn auch weiter Bachabwärts. Dieselben Typen, aufn Parkplatz, Bass voll aufgedreht und Techno an. Das war zuviel und wir sind dann gegangen, alles in Allem trotzdem schön!


----------



## grintz (23. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey !

@ Justhon : Da hilft nur eins, und zwar durchgreifen !!! |krach: Wenn sie ohne Schein fischen sofort die Polizei rufen und der Rest erledigt sich von alleine....

Aber jetzt wollen wir mal zum eigentlichen Thema kommen, und zwar der Bachforellenpirsch auf die ich und mein Bruder uns gestern begaben... 

Zum Gewässer: Wir befischen die Weil, ein kleiner im Durchschnitt ca 2-3m breiter sehr Naturbelassener Wald- und Wiesenbach .
Da wir von guten Fängen im Verein hörten, beschlossen wir voller Vorfreude Sontagnachmittag die Sache mal anzugehen !

An der ersten Stelle blitze hinter meinem Wobbler achon nach dem ersten Wurf ein ca 25 cm lange Flanke auf, worauf ich die Stelle weiter befischte sich aber nichts mehr überlisten ließ !

Hier mal das erste Bild eines schnellfließenden Abschnitts :
http://img114.*ih.us/img114/1792/dsc02733lw8.jpg
Ein paar Meter weiter ließ dich dann auch die erste, wenn auch kleine Bafo fangen :
http://img254.*ih.us/img254/2595/dsc02730sf8.jpg

Nach ein bis zwei Stunden intensiven Fischens sollte auch ich meine erste, und wieder kleine :g Bachforelle erwischen...
http://img267.*ih.us/img267/7568/dsc02731ag2.jpg

So langsam beschlich mich der Gedanke wo denn jetzt die größeren Exemplare abgeblieben sind, da wir nun schon rund vier Stunden ununterbrochen am Fischen waren und sich ausser zwei (untermaßigen) Fängen noch nichts getan hatte...
Hier nochmal ein Bild von einem natürlichen Wehr mit einem schönen Wehrkolk den es zu befischen gallt...
http://img181.*ih.us/img181/5468/dsc02734iq4.jpg
Zwar konnten wir einige Bisse verbuchen die allerdings teilweise von Döbeln stammten und so vorsichtig waren, dass der Angler keine Chance hat diese zu verwandeln !

Weiterhin sollte sich auch nichts mehr an unsere Köder wagen, die von 2er und 1er Spinnern über kleine Wobbler bis hin zu getwitchten Mini-Gummifischen reichten und so langsam machte sich ein wenig Frustration breit...
Wir befischten Stellen wie die folgende im Bild festgehaltene mit  tiefen Gumpen und ausgespülten Ufern doch es sollte wohl einfach nicht sein !
Hier das Bild :
http://img411.*ih.us/img411/4365/dsc02735bz0.jpg

Nach insgesammt acht Stunden Extrem-Bachforellen-Angeln brachen wir ab da uns so langsam der Hunger und Durst plagte und wir fuhren nach Hause...
Natürlich schwimmen die zwei kleinen Rotgepunkteten wieder und sollten auch keine Probleme haben da wir mit Einzelhaken und ohne Widerhaken fischen !

Falls jemand Tips zur Angelweise an solchen Bächen parrat hat, dann immer her damit#6 !
Momentan erschliesst sich mir noch nicht was wir falsch gemacht haben könnten... #c


So ich hoffe der Bericht gefällt euch und verabschiede mich dann wieder mal |wavey:


----------



## Steinadler (23. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

also ich find das gewässer vom aussehn supi und die forellen lasse4n ja darauf schließen das weitere da sinvielleicht musst du was tiefer fischen oder versuchs mit köfi oder anderen naurködern oder veränder die einholgeschwindigkeit oder lass den wobbler an einer stelle tanzen oder werf mal gegen die strömung oder oder oder da muss man einfach experimentieren war heut mal 3 stunden auf karpfen nix ........ zwischen durch auch ein paar würfe mit tieflaufenden wobblern um ne bafo zu erwischen nix auch ein anderer angler am see konnte obwohl er gezielt auf die forellen gehn nix landen das wär so ein taga n dem ich falls ichs auf die rotgetupften abgesehn hab experimentieren würd


----------



## Felix 1969 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heut seit langem mal wieder an unserer Donaustrecke.
4 gefangen 3 davon maßig:q 

Felix


----------



## Nordangler (24. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Glückwunsch zu den Fischen!!!

Sven


----------



## MuggaBadscher (24. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Felix 1969 schrieb:


> War heut seit langem mal wieder an unserer Donaustrecke.
> 4 gefangen 3 davon maßig:q
> 
> Felix


wie schaffsch du das immer!?
Petri zu deinem Fang!:m


----------



## ajaekel (24. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo zusammen,

hatte ja schonmal weiter vorne erwähnt, dass wir momentan einen neuen Gewässerabschnitt befischen, in dem wir mind. 5 richtig große Bachforellen gesichtet haben. Letzten Sonntag wars soweit.

Wir hatten versucht mit nem toten Köderfisch mal treiben zu lassen...das war leider ohne Erfolg...letztendlich wars dann wieder der Mepps Aglia Long, der son Riesenbiest zur Attacke bewegen konnte. Leider blieb es auch dabei 

Wir haben echt schon viele große Bachforellen über 60 gedrillt und gelandet...aber der Fisch der da in die Rute gehauen hat, war ein ganz anderes Kaliber. Die Rute war auf einen Schlag krumm bis zum Anschlag...den Bauch haben wir auch noch gesehen...kurz 2-3 richtig heftige Schläge...das Wasser in dem Bach hat gebrodelt und dann war sie weg...Mepps abgerissen oder geflochtene Schnur durchgebissen...keine Ahnung...es war zum heulen. Konnte bis heute auch noch nicht darüber sprechen.

Ich hoffe das wird noch mit soner Forelle...wir sind uns nur nicht sicher, ob da von unserer Seite der Angeldruck evtl. zu hoch werden könnte, dass die Forellen weiterziehen. Wir waren in den letzten 2 Wochen bestimmt 4x an der Strecke und haben intensiv befischt und auch ein paar mal ne Forelle aufgescheucht. Wir haben beschlossen evtl. am Donnerstag oder Freitag morgen noch einen Versuch zu starten und dann das ganze erstmal 1-2 Wochen ruhen zu lassen...was meint ihr?

Gruß,
Achim


----------



## Kochtoppangler (24. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich meine ich würde auf alle fälle ein Fluo Carbon Vorfach nehmen ...
Wenn du meinst sie könnte die geflochtene Durchgebissen haben hörts sich ja so an als wenn du keins benutzt .

geflochtene ist im klarem Wasser aber extrem auffällig , vielleicht ist das der grund warum die Forellen nie richtig zupacken ...


----------



## ajaekel (24. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi,

haben wir bisher noch nicht gemacht...allerdings fischen wir auch mit ner 0,06er Fireline Crystal...bisher hatten wir mit den großen Forellen eigentlich nicht Probleme...aber evtl. wäre das nochmal ne Möglichkeit...

Achim


----------



## Living Dead (24. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



ajaekel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> haben wir bisher noch nicht gemacht...allerdings fischen wir auch mit ner 0,06er Fireline Crystal...bisher hatten wir mit den großen Forellen eigentlich nicht Probleme...aber evtl. wäre das nochmal ne Möglichkeit...
> 
> Achim



Dann versteh ich auch warum die Forelle abgerissen ist...

Desweiteren würde ich trotzdem FC verwenden da die Crystal nur semitransparent ist und somit immernoch sichtbarer als ne normale Mono!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (24. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

les dir mal meine berichte über die Crystal durch , dann weißte was ich meine ...

Bei der würde ich erst recht das FC Vorfach benutzten , da die Schnur in dem Durchmesser 0 Abriebfest ist . (Naja ich hatte die 0,04er ...) .
Außerdem dürfte dem geübtem Auge auffallen das die Schnur im klaren Wasser trotzdem nicht unsichtbar ist , sondern um einiges deutlicher zu sehen ist als z.B. gewöhnliche Mono .

Da Forellen recht allergisch auf sowas reagieren ---> "unsichtbares" FC Vorfach ...

Ich verwende die Crystal jetzt außerdem nurnoch an meiner weichen UL , da sie Schockbelastung (also z.B. einen harten Biss + kräftigen Anhieb   ) ebenfalls nicht viel entgegenzusetzten hat . Zumindest meine ist dabei schon weit unter ihrer normalen tragkraft gerissen .

(Hab Knotenlosverbinder etc... benutzt , war also kein Fehler meinerseits . Fertigungsmängel schließe ich einfach mal aus , hab schon genug ähnliche Erfahrungen gehört) .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Kochtoppangler
Sven, brauchste ne neue Forellenschnur? Hab da was feines gefunden, gerne per PN.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (25. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kannst mir gerne mitteilen was du da feines gefunden hast !

Werds aber wohl erstmal nicht testen können , Hab ab Juli ne eigene Wohnung und da bleibt dann vom mickrigen bafög leider nicht mehr allzuviel übrig .


----------



## Franz_16 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,
hier mal noch ein Bild vom 16.04 (Start der Forellensaison bei uns).

Ach war das herrlich... die Viecher haben gebissen wie blöd. 
Mittlerweile ists schon deutlich schwieriger... Gummimaden und Spinner gehen nur noch sehr schlecht. Mit kleinen Wobblern und Gummifischen gehts noch einigermaßen... aber sicher auch nicht mehr lange, dann muss die Fliege ran 

http://img103.*ih.us/img103/6301/bfauux5.jpg


----------



## Alexander2781 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Franz,

Petri Heil, schöne Fische.



Ich war gestern für ca. 3 Stunden am Forellenbach. Gefangen habe ich 2 Bachforellen und 1 Regenbogenforelle. 
Die erste Bachforelle (30 cm) fing ich auf einen 3er Mepps Aglia, kupfer, die andere und die Regenbogenforelle auf eine rote Goldkopfnymphe der Größe 14. Die Bachforellen hatten eine Größe von 30 und 35 cm, die Regenbogenforelle 37 cm.
Regenbogenforellen werden in unsere Forellenbäche nicht besetzt, diese Forelle ist von einem angrenzenden Forellenteich durch Hochwasser in den Bach gelangt. Drills mit der Fliegenrute machen mir immer wieder Spaß, das ist was ganz anderes, als mit der Spinnrute.
Anbei noch ein Foto von den Fischen.

Gruß und allen noch eine erfolgreiche Forellensaison.
Alexander2781

[URL=http://img487.*ih.us/my.php?image=forellenxtr0.jpg][IMG]http://img487.*ih.us/img487/2735/forellenxtr0.th.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ajaekel (26. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

wie gehen immer mit ultraleichtem Gerät den großen Forellen nach. Die Rute hat ein WG von 3-12 . Die Rute selber macht auf den ersten Blick einen eher steifen Eindrukt,biegt sich mit genug Reserven aber komplett parabolisch. Wenn man damit mal ne >60 gedrillt hat, will man es nie wieder anders machen - ein Traum.

Deshalb können wir an Rute auch ne 0,06er Fireline benutzen. Aber die Argumente wegen der Abriebfestigkeit und Sichtbarkeit der Schnur kann ich nachvollziehen. Mit der geflochtenen kann ich meine 0er oder 1er Mepps jedoch erheblich weiter werfen als an einer monofilen Schnur. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass der Unterschied in diesem ultraleichtem Segment so entscheiden ist. Ich würde sagen, dass man die Spinner mit der dünnen geflochtenen ca. doppelt so weit wirft. Das hat natürlich schon Vorteile (von wegen unbemerkt bleiben).

Morgen früh um 5 gehts nochmal los...dann mit FC-Vorfach...bin ja mal gespannt.

Gruß, Achim


----------



## Living Dead (26. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

46cm auf Squirrel in Shirasu

[URL=http://img83.*ih.us/my.php?image=dsc0029klxc7.jpg]http://img83.*ih.us/img83/3497/dsc0029klxc7.th.jpg
[/URL]


----------



## Kochtoppangler (26. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Übrigens kann man das FC Vorfach dann ruhig etwas kräftiger nehmen, besonders in gewässern wo das Vorfach rcht stark beansprucht wird .

0,25er dürfte kein Problem sein ...


----------



## Pfandpirat (26. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Living Dead

Schönes Foto! #6


----------



## Living Dead (26. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Pfandpirat schrieb:


> @Living Dead
> 
> Schönes Foto! #6



Dankeschön!


----------



## Nordangler (27. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Living, Glückwunsch zum Fisch.

Sven


----------



## Steinadler (27. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heut mit nem freund für 4 stunden am bach wir konnten 8 forellen erwischen jeder 4 , meie bissen alle auf einen 3cm salmo wobbler in barsch design bei meinem freund trumpfte der selbe wobbler jedoch im weißfisch design ein schöner tag :mjedoch musste ich am abend noch feststellen das es garnicht so leicht ist sich mit dem fahrrad vom roller ziehen zu lassen #q:c


----------



## Living Dead (27. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Living, Glückwunsch zum Fisch.
> 
> Sven



Danke! War aus der Treene die gute : )

Will mich jetzt mal an die Bollingstedterau wagen..kenn mich leider da noch gar nich aus ...


----------



## Nordangler (29. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

wo darfst du denn fischen?

Sven


----------



## Marc38120 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich war vorhin ne stunde am forellenbach, hab 3 kleine Forellen erwischt, leider keine von maßig. Köder war ein 3er Spinner in kupfer.

MfG


----------



## Living Dead (29. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nordangler schrieb:


> wo darfst du denn fischen?
> 
> Sven



Bin im ASV Schleswig. Find grad in den Papieren keine Angaben darüber wo ich in er Au fischen darf|uhoh:


----------



## Nordangler (30. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Aha also ab Poppholzer Au. Isst eine Forellenecke. Können ja mal gemeinsam los.


Sven


----------



## Living Dead (30. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hats ne PN


----------



## FrankWoerner (30. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Freunde was soll ich sagen?? wollte vorhin ein paar köfis für große (größere) |supergri Bafo`s fangen. ich stippte mit ner ultrafeinen schnur /ich glaub ne 0,1 oder 0,08 bin mir net ganz sicher) ohne vorfach schwimmer und so ein zeugs nur en kleiner minihaken und ne mini made!!(wollte ja kleine Köfi`s)|supergri 

und was fing ich? eine richtig schöne Bafo 








ich sags euch das war ein echter spaß an der feinen schnur.
dachte erst das sei ein karpfen bis ich sie sah!

Maße und Masse : 54cm 1400gr

Naß geschwitzt  bin ich erst mal heim und habe die Köfis in ruhe gelassen (hatte meine Bafo ja )|supergri :vik: :vik: 

Petri

Frank


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. April 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schau mal im Big Game bereich da findest du bestimmt 1,0er Schnüre

Schätze mal hast mit einer 0,10er Mono gefischt

Petri zur Bafo

mfg Flo


----------



## ajaekel (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo zusammen...

gestern waren mein Bruder und ich mal wieder den ganzen Tag unterwegs...hatten eigentlich vor, verschiedene Gewässer mal zu testen. Sind als erstes wieder an unseren Forellenbach gegangen und wollten ein wenig Strecke machen und nach Hotspots ausschau halten.

Nach einiger Zeit kamen wir an so eine Stelle...herabhängende Äste eines Baumes, tiefe Rinne und am Ufer ein Unterstand. Wir pirschten uns ganz langsam heran und konnten sehen, dass dort jede Menge Weißfisch stand und auch eine große Forelle.

Also Rute klargemacht und los gings...erst mit Spinner, dann Wobbler, dann Fliegen, dann Bahflohkrebsimitationen aus Gummi, dann Twister...wir haben echt alles aus unserem Sortiment getestet aber die Forelle hat nicht einmal mit der Wimper gezuckt.

Nach ca. 3 Stunden an der gleichen Stelle - wir waren echt leise...sonst hätten wir die Fische wohl aufgeschecht, haben wir es dann nochmal mit ner Forellenhexe versucht.

Es folgte sofort ein tierischer Schlag in die Rute und der Fisch war gehakt...machte sofort einen Metersprung aus dem Wasser und zog dann mit kreischender Bremse Flußabwärts. Da die Stelle eher schlecht zum Keschern war, wollte ich versuchen etwas näher ans Ufer zu kommen...Rutsche von oben herunter und mitten in die Tiefe Rinne, wo es etwa hüfthoch war. Mein Handy war noch in meiner Beintasche und ich hatte auch den Fotoapparat noch umgeschnallt...das Handy musste leider dran glauben...und das Witzige an der Sache war, dass ich den kompletten Absturz ins Wasser gefilmt habe  Das Video ist echt tierisch lustig.

Naja...da ich schonmal im Wasser war, ging ich also durch den Bach und der Forelle entgegen. Sie Sprang immer noch wild und an Keschern war noch nicht zu denken...nach ca. 10 Minuten Drill war sie dann aber doch sichtlich erschöpft und ich konnte die Forelle zum ersten Mal im Wasser vor mir ganz ruhig schwimmen sehen...ein riesiger Brocken und richtig geil gefärbt. Die Strömung trieb den Fisch langsam in Richtung Kescher und ich brauchte den Kescher nur noch hinzuhalten. Dann war der Fisch im Kescher!

Ich kletterte wieder aus dem Bach und wir machten ein paar Fotos und bestaunten den schönen Fisch. Nach dem Chaos an der Stelle dachten wir nicht, dass dort noch irgendein Fisch stehen würde...und schauten von oben noch einmal auf die Stelle...dort stand noch etwas...etwas großes...aber irgendwie keine Forelle....wir konnten aber nicht genau erkennen was es war...aber der Länge nach zu urteilen waren das auch so um die 65cm. Geformt in etwa wie ein Karpfen...auch relativ grobe Schuppen...aber mit roten Bauchflossen...wir vermuteten einen Döbel...aber das wäre dann ein richtig dicker Brocken gewesen. Er hatte sich wohl durch den Krach nicht beeindrucken lassen und Stand ganz nah am Unterstand.

Also weiter...Diesmal mitFLiege...ich blieb oberhalb des Fisches sitzen und konnten direkt nach unten ins Wasser schauen und gab meinem Bruder Anweisung, wie weit er die Fliege treiben lassen soll und wie er zupfen sollte...

Nunja...auf einmal schoß aus dem Unterstand noch ein Fisch und schnappte sich die Fliege und versuchte sich sofort im Uferbereich einzubuddeln...beim einbuddeln konnte ich die Flanke sehen und wußte sofort, dass es noch eine Forelle war...wir konnten es nicht glauben...und nach einem eher kurzem Drill gelang es uns auch diesen Fisch zu keschern...

Alles in allem ein richtiger Traumtag...auch wenn mein Handy dran glauben musste. Die erste Forelle hatte 68cm und ist unsere bisher größte Bachforelle...die zweite Forelle war mit 62cm auch nicht gerade klein und war bereits unsere dritte Forelle über 60cm in diesem Jahr. So darf es weitergehen.

Hier noch ein paar Fotos...

Gruß, Achim


----------



## Verstippt (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Was für phänomenale Fische, da kann man nur gratulieren (Zu den Fischen und dem Gewässer, dass solche Exemplare regelmäßig abwirft).


----------



## ostseeangler27 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

was für eine geniale TRUTTE!!!!!!!!!!Petri zu dem Fang!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ajaekel
Klasse Fische! #6 
und Superbilder. Jetzt weiß ich ja wenigstens auch, daß ich letztes Jahr auch sowas Goldenes gesehen habe, und das keine Halluzi war.


----------



## ajaekel (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

danke...ja, die große war echt irgendwie total golden...sah richtig toll aus...wobei sehr auffällig war, wie schlank die Forellen noch waren. Eine im September letzten Jahres gefangene 65er war fast doppelt so schwer wie die 68er...

Gruß,
Achim


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Habe gestern auf Spinner 3 Bachforellen in der Amper gefangen. 34, 36 cm, 38 cm ... zuerst Spinner der Größe 1 und 2 ausprobiert#d, dann einen schwarzen 3er und schon hat es gerumpelt


----------



## Steinadler (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri dern beiden fängern


----------



## yh1ly73 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

habe gestern in einem kleinen Wiesenbach ca. 4m breit 4 Forellen mit 2x 33 1x 35 und einmal 37 cm gefangen. Alles mit einer Schwimmermontage mit ca 5cm langen Köderfischen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



yh1ly73 schrieb:


> habe gestern in einem kleinen Wiesenbach ca. 4m breit 4 Forellen mit 2x 33 1x 35 und einmal 37 cm gefangen. Alles mit einer Schwimmermontage mit ca 5cm langen Köderfischen.


 
wie tief ist der Bach?

mit Schwimmermontage habe ich in Fließgewässer keine erfolgreichen Tage gehabt, da einerseits der Köfi auftreibt, oder aber stärker bebleit in jedem Strudel den Schwimmer runterzieht ...


----------



## Felix 1969 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

43Bafo + 42er Döbel.Innerhalb einer halben Stunde.Das gibts weiß Gott nicht oft.Bei uns am Neckar zumindest...:q 


Felix


----------



## Steinadler (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich angel mit köfis im bach fast immer aktiv einfach kleines blei so 3 bis 5 gramm je nach strömung 10cm vor den köfi schalten und los gehts so mit pose hab ichs auch mal versucht hab jedoch ne mini-wasserkugel genommen dann immer vor den unterständen bzw da wo ich die bafos vermutet hab pose abtreiben lassen und dann auf der stelle tanzen lassen oder immer kleines stück abtreiben und wieder einkurbel so 1 meter vor der stelle .............. aja un noch petri ^


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So, habe nun vor ner guten Woche auch mal unter anderem eine nette Bachforelle gefangen und fotografiert, die mit ihren *orangen* Punkten wirklich sehr schön aussah. Jetzt weiß ich auch, wozu die Punkte da sind, konnte man in der schrägen Sonne sehr schön sehen.
Gute 38cm lang, und in sehr schöner Verfassung. 
Auf einen kleinen Spinner war das der einzige Tagesfang, dafür ein nicht alltäglicher! :vik:
(muß direkt mal über einen besseren Webspace für die Fotos nachdenken, mit der Größenbegrenzung kommt das nicht mehr richtig rüber)


----------



## grintz (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri erstmal an alle Fänger !

@ AngelDet : Wenn du größere Fotos posten willst dann hoste sie doch über *ih.com.... 
Wenn Bedarf an ner Erklärung besteht einfach ne PN an mich !


----------



## yh1ly73 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ toni 1962
-> Die Tiefe des Baches ist sehr unterschiedlich, heuer fehlen aber mindestens 30 cm Wasser. War am 1 und 2 Mai draußen (Anangeln). Hab nur eine Chance gehabt weil ich den Schwimmer in die tiefen Gumpen hab treiben lassen. Bei dem ganzen getrample den Tag über verstecken sich die Fische dort. Habe einen 5 Gramm Schwimmer verwendet, der auch gut ausgebleit ohne Biß nicht untergeht, höchstens mal, wenn er sich im Kraut verhakt. Die Tiefe habe ich auf so ca. 80 cm eingestellt. (nur in den Gumpen), ansonsten natürlich flacher. Ganz wichtig immer in "Deckung" gehen, sonst kannst du es mit den Fischen vergessen.

->Nachtrag: damit der Köderfisch auch schön präsentiert wird, ca. 10 cm vor dem Haken kleines Schrotblei anbringen und den Fisch durch Ober- und Unterlippe anködern


----------



## ajaekel (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@angeldet: Glückwunsch zu dem schönen Fisch...hat wirklich eine außerordentlich schöne Färbung...

Achim


----------



## ajaekel (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

gestern waren wir mal wieder los...haben 4 kleinere Bachforellen (so um die 30cm) und diese 40er gefangen.

Außerdem ging uns dieser ausgesprochen Dicke Döbel an die Angel. Er hatte stolze 56cm.

Gruß,
Achim


----------



## Nordangler (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Glückwunsch zu den Fischen.


Sven


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



yh1ly73 schrieb:


> @ toni 1962
> -> Die Tiefe des Baches ist sehr unterschiedlich, heuer fehlen aber mindestens 30 cm Wasser. War am 1 und 2 Mai draußen (Anangeln). Hab nur eine Chance gehabt weil ich den Schwimmer in die tiefen Gumpen hab treiben lassen. Bei dem ganzen getrample den Tag über verstecken sich die Fische dort. Habe einen 5 Gramm Schwimmer verwendet, der auch gut ausgebleit ohne Biß nicht untergeht, höchstens mal, wenn er sich im Kraut verhakt. Die Tiefe habe ich auf so ca. 80 cm eingestellt. (nur in den Gumpen), ansonsten natürlich flacher. Ganz wichtig immer in "Deckung" gehen, sonst kannst du es mit den Fischen vergessen.
> 
> ->Nachtrag: damit der Köderfisch auch schön präsentiert wird, ca. 10 cm vor dem Haken kleines Schrotblei anbringen und den Fisch durch Ober- und Unterlippe anködern


 
Danke #h .. werde es mal so versuchen ... aber wenn der Schwimmer wieder im ertsen Strudel oder Kehrwasser untergeht, dann ....


----------



## spin-paule (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Leute,

habe vor 2 Wochen eine wunderschöne 42er Bafo aus dem Kocher gezogen. Köder war ein 00er Mepps Tadem-Spinner.
http://img524.*ih.us/img524/7474/forelle1yl3.jpg

Beim Ausnehmen kam dann ein 12cm Gründling zum Vorschein:
http://img150.*ih.us/img150/2286/grndling1sj4.jpg

Besonders auffällig war die Zeichnung. Nie zuvor habe ich eine solch ausgeprägte Zeichnung auf der Fettflosse gesehen:
http://img182.*ih.us/img182/7394/fettflosse3tg5.jpg

Ein dickes Petri an alle Freunde der Rotgetupften!

Gruß Paul


----------



## spin-paule (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zur Fettflosse:
http://img522.*ih.us/img522/4513/fettflosse1nv0.jpg


----------



## Marc38120 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

tolle fettflosse:! petri zum fang


----------



## Michel_Fisherman (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

oh ja die bachforelle ist einfach ein geiler fisch |laola:

mich hat auch das bachforellen fieber gepackt glaub ich |supergri

gerade gestern ne schöne 41er, 2pfündige gefangen in der günz

seltsamerweiße kam der biss sehr zögerlich auf meinen wurm#c (konnte es an der pose sehn)
bin ich garnich gewohnt von bachforellen komisch...

mfg

michel

#:

hier unten noch das bild


----------



## Steinadler (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri euch beiden 

das bafos auch mal zögerlich beissen is eigentlich normal die schlagen nich so zu wie ne teichforelle ( irgendwie glaub ich die haben noch nicht den verstand durch überzüchtung verloren ^^)


----------



## Nordangler (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Glückwunsch zu den Fängen.
Werde kommende Woche auch mal wieder los fahren. Rücken ist wieder einigermaßen ok. Dann sollen die rotgetupften nicht mehr länger warten.

Sven


----------



## MuggaBadscher (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

so war heut auch mal wieder unterwegs am neckar...
hab auch 2 bachforellen gefangen, leider nur ziemlich kleine...
ich hatte sogar bilder von dennen doch dann is mir die kamera ins wasser gefallen....#q#q:c#q#q
die muss jetzt erst mal trocknen... wenn sie überhaupt noch tut:c|evil:|gr:


----------



## Wasserpatscher (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



MarxderAnfänger=) schrieb:


> die muss jetzt erst mal trocknen... wenn sie überhaupt noch tut:c|evil:|gr:



Ich glaube, es wir Zeit für eine Anglerboard-Aktion: Wasserdichte Digis zum AB-Preis...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kann nur die Pentax Otio W20 empfehlen oder die Vorgängermodelle ...

Bis 1,50m tiefe Wasserdicht ...


----------



## Markus_NRW (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Tag Leute!

War gestern auch mal wieder an der Sieg und konnte eine 38er getupfte verhaften, foto ... mal wieder keine cam dabei 

Petri Leuts!


----------



## snorreausflake (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Kann nur die Pentax Otio W20 empfehlen oder die Vorgängermodelle ...
> 
> Bis 1,50m tiefe Wasserdicht ...


Olympus miu 750sw (glaub ich) bis 10 Meter Wasserdicht und Bruchsicher bis 100kg |supergri


----------



## ajaekel (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

...besser spät als nie :vikanke!
Der war echt geil...und richtig faul...wir haben ihn Knut getauft - er steht immer noch an der gleichen Stelle...

Gruß,
Achim


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Meine letzten Bachforellen :

1 +2. Foto: sehen immer noch schön gefärbt aus, auch wenn sie zum Zeitpunkt des Fotos schon 20 std in Salzlake und anschließend 2 Std beim Trocknen lagen ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

3. Foto: im Räucherofen (ca. 30 Min)

4. Foto: auch frisch geräuchert sieht man die "Tupfen" der Bachforelle noch


----------



## Wasserpatscher (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Habe mal einen Abschnitt der Nidder befischt, den ich noch nicht kannte. Einge Bisse, aber nur ein Fisch: eine 35er Bachforelle - wieder einmal auf 4cm Salmo Hornet Tiefläufer*. Sie war ganz gut im Futter: 550 Gramm. Keine Knipse dabei gehabt...

* Sicherlich mein fängigster Köder überhaupt, denn würde ich sogar ins Bett mitnehmen, wenn er nicht so pieksig wäre...


----------



## Mr. Sprock (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an alle Fanger!

Habt ihr schon den Fang von der AB Titelseite gesehen?






http://www.anglerboard.de/

Wirklich ein schöner Fisch, ganz klassisch auf Gartenfliege gefangen.
Schade, dass er kap... * gemacht wurde, da die Lenne nur noch einen sehr geringen Fischbestand beherbergt und auch so.

Trotzdem Glückwunsch zum dem Traumfang, vor allem, da es sich um eine Fängerin handelt #6

*editiert von Deepfreezer


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mein _uneingeschränkter_ Glückwunsch an die Fängerin!


----------



## Drag (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja ist ein hammer Teil.


----------



## Cloud (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fanger!
> 
> Habt ihr schon den Fang von der AB Titelseite gesehen?



Ne aber hier 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1592480&postcount=644


----------



## Farina (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fanger!
> 
> Habt ihr schon den Fang von der AB Titelseite gesehen?
> 
> ...


 
Ich sage auch ein herzliches Petri, trotzdem schade, dass diese Traumbachforelle ihre Gene nicht mehr weitergeben kann.

Hätte dem Bafo-Bestand der Lenne sicher gut getan, aber sicher hing die Gartenfliege :vim Magensack und es war nichts mehr zu retten.

Bitte nicht böse sein, ich gönne der netten Dame den tollen Fisch, jedoch sehe ich als Fliegenfischer die Sache halt anders.

Gruß Farina


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Mein _uneingeschränkter_ Glückwunsch an die Fängerin!



Ich bin auch Fliegenfischer - na, und? Wer sagt, dass ich deswegen nicht meine Klappe halten könnte?

Mein _uneingeschränkter_ Glückwunsch an die Fängerin!


Manche Leute würden wohl sogar einem Kumpel zur Geburt eines Kindes etwa so gratulieren: "Toller Stammhalter, aber hättest Du nicht lieber ein halbverhungertes Waisenkind aus dem Kongo adoptiert?"

PS: 

Ich unterstütze dieses lobenswerte, wenn auch zum Scheitern verurteilte Projekt, ideell, nicht als Denunziant:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=90179


----------



## Steinadler (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

von mir auch ein  dickes petri 
ich finde es ehrlich gesagt sch**** wenn man immer wieder darüber diskutiert mit was und wie man einen fisch fängt solange es erlaubt ist, ist es jedem selbst überlassen was er macht


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Toller Fisch !!! #6





Farina schrieb:


> ... schade, dass diese Traumbachforelle ihre Gene nicht mehr weitergeben kann.
> 
> Hätte dem Bafo-Bestand der Lenne sicher gut getan, aber sicher hing die Gartenfliege :vim Magensack und es war nichts mehr zu retten.


 
Wie wär's wenn du deine Meinung in dem unten angegebenen Thread postest, den dieser Thread ist für Angler wie dich gemacht:|rolleyes

c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer" für sonstige Uneinsichtige


----------



## bennie (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

oh man ihr heulsusen......

glückwunsch der fängerin! ein toller fisch


----------



## Mr. Sprock (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Ich bin auch Fliegenfischer - na, und?



Fliegenfischer sind doch die schlimmsten.
Schädeln fast alles weg, versuchen durch irgendwelche sinnlosen Regeln Spinnfischern den Zutritt zum Gewässer zu verwehren um dann selber dort mit der Kunstköder-Fliege zu fischen.


----------



## Lorenz (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Geiler Fisch!
Hat bestimmt gut geschmeckt!


Ich betreibe auch C&R!
Aber nicht ausschliesslich.Bei so einer leckeren Forellen könnte ich warscheinlich auch nicht neinsagen |kopfkrat



Zum Thema Fliegenfischer:
An vielen schönen Strecken ist nur Fliegenfischen erlaubt!
Wo gibt es sonst sowas? 
Schränkt ein Spinnfischer der Einzelhaken ohne Widerhaken verwendet die anderen ein? Nein...
Wo ist der Unterschied ob ein Untermassiger mit Fliege ohne Widerhaken oder Spinnköder ohne Widerhaken gefangen wird?|kopfkrat
Liegt es vielleicht eher daran,dass Gewässer vor einer großen Anglerzahl zu bewahren und nur einer eher kleinen Gruppe zugänglich zu machen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Irgendwo müssen wir doch angeln können, ohne ständig auf vertrottelte Wurmbader und rülpsende Flecktarn-Kaffeemühlendreher zu stoßen...  wenn ihr Vorurteile gegen Fliegenfischer habt, wieso krieg ausgerechnet ich das ab, der toleranteste aller Mischangler...  wegen mir dürft ihr sogar Tauchschaufeln an die Trockenfliegen kleben, is das nix?


----------



## Farina (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Irgendwo müssen wir doch angeln können, ohne ständig auf vertrottelte Wurmbader und rülpsende Flecktarn-Kaffeemühlendreher zu stoßen... wenn ihr Vorurteile gegen Fliegenfischer habt, wieso krieg ausgerechnet ich das ab, der toleranteste aller Mischangler... wegen mir dürft ihr sogar Tauchschaufeln an die Trockenfliegen kleben, is das nix?


 
Du hast es halt verdient:vik:#h|supergri:m

Gruß Farina


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Farina schrieb:


> Du hast es halt verdient



Jaja, ganz schlechtes Karma, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen!


----------



## Lorenz (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Irgendwo müssen wir doch angeln können, ohne ständig auf vertrottelte Wurmbader und rülpsende Flecktarn-Kaffeemühlendreher zu stoßen...



Das ist ein seeeeeehr guter Punkt!




Ansonsten war,dass was ich geschrieben habe nur was mir gerade so durch den Kopf ging |rolleyes
Gegen Fliegenfischer habe ich ganz sicher nichts! 


Aber irgendwie anders zu selektieren wäre wohl kaum möglich oder? Schade eigentlich!?!?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Farina schrieb:


> Du hast es halt verdient:vik:#h|supergri:m
> 
> Gruß Farina




Den kann ich nur zustimmen.
Wasserplatscher ist an allem schuld.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
> Wasserplatscher ist an allem schuld.



OK, OK, meinetwegen, aber bitte: Wasserpatscher, nicht Platscher!


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> OK, OK, meinetwegen, aber bitte: Wasserpatscher, nicht Platscher!


 
.. und schon gar nicht WasserpaNscher ...

denn das ist in Bayern immer noch ein Grund, vom Volk gelüncht zu werden :m


----------



## Steinadler (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

so war gestern nochma 1 stunde (nach langen 2 wochen) auf bafos aus es war verdammt warm und meine einstellung war bei dem wetter nicht gerade die beste ............ nach 50 min nur 3 kleine barsche und die hoffnung aufgegeben also abholen lassen ........ als ich dann nochma an eine der gumpen ging sah ich eine bafo direkt am grund stehen und das musste ich einfach ausnutzen also devon dran ausgeworfen eingespinnt und zack biss 2mal schütteln und ab is se ...... weiter eingekurbelt und 2m vor meiner rutenspitze beisst das vieh wieder kurzer drill und eine schöne 35er bafo liegt im netz also doch noch ein bisschen erfolg


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Komme gerade von der hohen Röhn, drei Tage Bafos jagen.

Der erste Tag war eine Katastophe.

Bach wenig Wasser, viele Algen. Meine Erfolgswobbler Bullhead, Sting etc. und Mepps 3 laufen immer nach kurzer Zeit in die Algen rein. Dann Fehlbisse auf den 3er Mepps, und an einem Gumpen kann ich sehen wie eine 30+ Bafo meinen tiefgehenden Wobbler verfehlt, aber es kommt noch schlimmer, im Bach stehend verliere ich das Gleichgewicht und falle rein, an einer ziemlich tiefen Stelle. Gott sei Dank find ich schnell wieder Halt und komme ans Ufer, aber die Canon EOS 350D habe ich ruiniert! #q   Material kann man ersetzten ....

Gefrustet gehe ich nach Hause. Am nächsten Tag habe ich eigentlich keine Lust, gehe dann doch um 10:00 bis 15:00. Diesmal nehme ich den Illex TinyFry 38mm Miniwobbler, das war die richtige Wahl. 8 Bafos fängt der kleine (alle zw. 24 und 30cm) und am Schluß fange ich mit dem DAM Effzettspinner 6g Kupfer noch eine 30er indem ich einen Gumpen Stromauf anwerfe und mit der Strömung einhole. Ausserdem habe ich noch etliche Aussteiger und Fehlbissse.

Am Tage darauf gehe ich um 15:00 los und angele bis 21:00 ich fange wiederum 6 Bafos und einen 27er Barsch. Die größte hat 31cm, die ich an einer tiefen Stelle mit einem tieflaufenden Wobbler mit der Strömung geführt erwische. Der Rest geht auf TinyFry, SAalmo Sting und Kupferspinner.

Nach dem Missgeschick mit der Kamera, wurden es doch noch zwei schöne Angeltage.


----------



## florianparske (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war gestern mal wieder an unserem Forellenflüsschen.

An einer tiefen Stelle mit Rückströmung bekam ich auf einmal einen Hammer-Biss!
Die Bremse surrte sofort ununterbrochen!
Ich dachte mir, dass muss die Forelle meines Lebens sein!
Der Fisch am anderen Ende der Schnur kämpfte um Längen härter als die 50er BaFo die ich letztes Jahr hatte.

Als ich den Fisch dann endlich in Keschernähe hatte, musste ich mit "Enttäuschen" feststellen, dass es nich die erhoffte BaFo war, sondern ein dicker Döbel. |uhoh:

45 cm maß der dann.

Echt schade!

Natürlich habe ich mich trotzdem über diesen schönen Fisch gefreut, der mir den bisher besten Drill an meiner leichten Forellen-Spin-Rute geliefert hat, aber innerlich habe ich mich schon geärgert!

Habe auch versucht, ein Foto mit Selbstauslöser zu machen.
Das stell ich noch rein.

Gruß
Florian

EDIT: Hier das Foto


----------



## Wasserpatscher (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war heute abend anderthalb Stunden an meinem Lieblingsgewässer, naja, von denen, die hier mit kurzer Anfahrt erreichbar sind jedenfalls. Zuerst ein ca. 40er Döbel, dann noch ein kleiner, dann ein Barsch von 25, noch ein mittlerer Döbel, dann wieder ein kleiner Barsch und zum guten Schluss: eine schöne Bachforelle von 35cm.

Und zu allem Überfluß auf der Rückfahrt meine Lieblingsmusik im Radio... ein idealer Start ins lange Wochenende!


----------



## Nordangler (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

war vorgestern abend los. Nachdem ich nach einer Stunde Fliegenfischen meine nagelneue Fliegenrute zerlegt hatte,( War gerade mal 12 Stunden in meinem Besitz.) wechselte ich etwas sauer den Platz. Nun mit Spinnrute und Miniwobbler ging es in der Dämmerung weiter. Nach ca. 20 Minuten fischen bekam ich dann Biss. Eine schöne 40er Bafo hatte sich den kupferfarbenden M-Wobbler geschnappt. Nun kam was kommen mußte. Vor lauter Wut hatte ich den Kescher im Wagen vergessen. Nach 3 fehlgeschlagenen Handlandungen verabschiedete sich die Forelle dann. Stand unter Büschen und konnte sie daher nicht Richtung Ufer aus dem Wasser lupfen. Naja. jedenfall war es dann ein schöner Abend in der gesunden Natur. 

Werde heute abend es dann noch mal versuchen.

Sven


----------



## Flensburger Jung (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin Moin!!!

Eigentlich wollte ich ja gestern abend mit einem Kollegen in der Bollingstedter Au ein paar Aale fangen, aber irgendwie tat sich garnichts. Nicht mal ein zupfer :c.

Gegen 0.15 Uhr wollte ich gerade die erste Rute reinholen und zusammenpacken, da schlug es auf der anderen an. 

Das Ergebniss war eine schön getupfte 43er Bachforelle auf einen fetten Tauwurm. Und dazu meine erste, die ich je gefangen habe. Ein tolles gefühl. :m.

Aber Aal gab es trotzdem keinen.


----------



## Nordangler (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

wo seit ihr denn an der Au gewesen??

Sven


----------



## Flensburger Jung (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das war kurz vor Hostrup. Da sind wir dann rechts den weg runter gegangen. Saßen dann auf so einem frisch gemähten Feld hinter dem Schongebiet. Genau kann ich es aber nicht sagen, da mein Kollege mit dem ich los war, die besseren Ortskenntnisse hat.


----------



## Nordangler (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

also obere Au. Ist ne gute Ecke. Aale beißen dort aber erst nach Mitternacht zur Zeit. Dann aber bis 04.00 Uhr.

Gestern Abend war eine Nullnummer.

Sven


----------



## nixfang (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi,

ich angle ab und zu auf Bafo´s und co in einigen Erzgebirgsflüsschen Sachsens.
(in Salmonidenstrecken, wo man auch mit Minniwobblern angeln kann)
Wenn man einige Stellen sucht fängt man eigentlich ganz gut.
Da man aber nur mit einer „Anbissstelle“ angeln darf, habe ich seit einiger Zeit massenhaft Fehlbisse, egal welchen Drilling ich entferne.
(Tiny-Fry 50 und Flat-Fry 50 usw…) Gibt´s da einen Trick ?

Werde mal bei Gelegenheit paar Bilder machen und reinstellen.

Sind diese Forellen eigentlich fast ausschließlich Besatz?


----------



## Tisie (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Sven,



Nordangler schrieb:


> Nachdem ich nach einer Stunde Fliegenfischen meine nagelneue Fliegenrute zerlegt hatte ...


wie das?

Wie sieht es bei Euch im Moment mit Maifliegen aus?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## spin-paule (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Tisie schrieb:


> ...Wie sieht es bei Euch im Moment mit Maifliegen aus?
> Viele Grüße, Matthias



Hallole#h,
also bei uns an Kocher und Jagst schlüpfen derzeit massenhaft riesige (2,5-3cm) gelbgrüne Maifliegen (1x vormittags, 1 x abends). 
Entgegen jeder Theorie bezüglich Beuteschema scheint es zur Zeit so, dass während den Schlupfzeiten nahezu jede trocken angebotene Fliege geschnappt wird. Egal ob´s eine "passende" Maifliegenimitation, eine dezente Märzbraune, einen Redtag oder die reizende Alexandra, Hummelimitation oder weiße, blaue  purpurfarbene Flügel, 10er, 12er, 14er Haken... alles wird attackiert und all mein entomologisches Wissen scheint derzeit für die Katz´ zu sein!

Gruß Paul


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



nixfang schrieb:


> Da man aber nur mit einer „Anbissstelle“ angeln darf, habe ich seit einiger Zeit massenhaft Fehlbisse, egal welchen Drilling ich entferne.
> (Tiny-Fry 50 und Flat-Fry 50 usw…) Gibt´s da einen Trick ?


Also in so einem Fall: nur einen Drilling, der Heckdrilling ist der standardmäßige, und einen kleinen Tick größer, bis er eben "paßt" :g. Habe viele Wobbler so modifiziert. Der Heckdrilling darf aber nicht zu schwer und beschwerlich werden, also ein besonders dünndrähtiger und damit leichter ist am besten.


----------



## Tisie (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Paul,



spin-paule schrieb:


> Hallole#h,
> also bei uns an Kocher und Jagst schlüpfen derzeit massenhaft riesige (2,5-3cm) gelbgrüne Maifliegen (1x vormittags, 1 x abends).
> Entgegen jeder Theorie bezüglich Beuteschema scheint es zur Zeit so, dass während den Schlupfzeiten nahezu jede trocken angebotene Fliege geschnappt wird.


die Ephemera Danica sind schon gewaltige Brummer |rolleyes ... Deine Erfahrung bez. des wahllosen Fressens der Forellen beim Maifliegenschlupf ist ja interessant. Ich habe das so noch nicht beobachtet, allerdings fische ich in solchen Situationen auch nur mit Maifliegenimitationen. Vielleicht sind die Forellen dann so im Fressrausch, daß einfach alles genommen wird?! Da bindet man aufwendig Maifliegen - völlig umsonst |uhoh: 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Tisie schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind die Forellen dann so im Fressrausch, daß einfach alles genommen wird?! Da bindet man aufwendig Maifliegen - völlig umsonst


Was mal wieder schlagend beweist, daß zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort allemal wichtiger ist als der speziell richtige (Kunst)köder.


----------



## nordman (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

so, ich auch mal, ein paar bilder von gestern abend und letzter nacht aus norwegen:

an einem kleinen bach fange ich mit kleinen wobblern wunderschøn gezeichnete rotgetupfte, die allerdings nur selten mehr als 30cm haben. aber ultralight macht es schon spass, allein schon wegen der menge von bissen. an guten tagen fange ich da auch mal 20 stueck in 2 stunden.

http://img183.*ih.us/img183/4770/f1dw2.jpg

http://img519.*ih.us/img519/9828/f2za1.jpg

aber der einem angler natuerlich zu eigene sportliche ehrgeiz læsst mich auch an gewæssern fischen, an denen es sehr viel weniger, aber dafuer grøssere fische gibt. hier war ein kleiner fat rap von rapala der ueberzeuger:

http://img411.*ih.us/img411/3450/f4za9.jpg

ich fische dort nachts, aber es wird nicht annæhernd so dunkel, wie es auf dem foto scheint. hier nochmal die beiden fische im grøssenvergleich:

http://img526.*ih.us/img526/2944/f5ah4.jpg


----------



## Steinadler (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

echt geile strecke da und die fische sehn auch super aus petri


----------



## HOX (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu den Fischen.
Ich glaube ich weiss wo ich meinen nächsten Urlaub verbringen möchte......


----------



## nordman (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@HOX: dann versuch es mal noch ein bisschen weiter im norden. was du da erlbst, vergisst du deinen lebtag nicht.


----------



## Nordangler (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

NORDMAN FEINE pICS:
iCH GLAAUEB ICH FAHRE MAL HOCH:

Sven


----------



## nixfang (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So, hier nun mal 2 Bilder von der Salmostrecke der Flöha in Sachsen.
Aufgrund der zurückliegenden Niederschläge, war das Waser heute immernoch sehr trüb.

#h


----------



## nixfang (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin,

hat jemand Erfahrungen, ob und wann sich auf Forellen Wobbler mit oder ohne "Klapperkugeln" eignen ?

#c


----------



## Adlerfan (12. Juni 2007)

*die erste Bachforelle 2007.....*

Leider war ich dieses Jahr beruflich und familiär stets so stark eingespannt, das ich es noch kein einziges Mal ans Wasser geschafft hatte. 

Der Zufall wollte es, das ich die erste Juniwoche für 4 Tage beruflich nach Sachsen musste. Da ich dort vor 6 Jahren schon einmal war und ich mich an das kleine Flüsschen mit seinem gutem Forellenbestand ganz in der Nähe erinnern konnte, habe ich eine Fliegenrute und eine Spinnangel mit auf die Reise genommen.

Dort angekommen, bekam ich meinen ersten Schock: Hochwasser und sehr trüb...................ähnlich wie meine Stimmung......
Naja, dann halt erst mal auf den eigentlichen Zweck, nämlich die Arbeit konzentriert und so oft wie es ging ans Wasser gefahren und mir den Stand der Dinge angesehen.

Am zweiten Tag hatte ich dann langsam den Eindruck das man einen Versuch starten sollte. Also ab ins Angelgeschäft und nach Tageskarten gefragt. Ein sehr freundlicher und hilfsbereiter Besitzer erklärte mir dann das es nur Wochenkarten für 75,- gibt. Das hieß dann für mich 75,- für 2 Tage...........stolzer Preis.

Noch ein bisschen fachgesimpelt und Tipps bezüglich der Fliegenwahl bekommen und dann ab ans Wasser.

Parkplatzsuche, Watstiefel an, Fliegenrute fertig machen, erster Wurf - Biss! Gelandet wurde eine ca. 20cm lange Bafo und mit den besten Grüßen an die größeren Verwandten wieder in die Freiheit entlassen.
In der folgenden Stunde (und etliche Meter durch Brennnesseln und Kletten) konnte ich 8 gelandete Bafo`s verzeichnen und hatte ca. 10 Austeiger und Nachläufer. Aber keine Forelle war größer 25cm (Eine die ich auf über 30cm geschätzt hatte, verabschiedete sich nach kurzer Gegenwehr wieder) und alle schwammen natürlich wieder. Was tun?
Fliegen hatte ich schon mehrere probiert......

Also zurück zum Auto, Schuhe gewechselt und eine paar Km weiter gefahren. Ohne Veränderung, viele Kleine - keine die das Maß hatte.

Gegen 21.30 Uhr dann abgebrochen, mir ein paar Bierchen gegönnt und gehofft das die Rückenschmerzen am nächsten Morgen verschwunden sind.

Waren sie dann auch............

Am nächsten Tag gegen 17:30 Uhr das Angelzeug ins Auto gepackt und mir auf der Karte einen schönen Abschnitt der knapp über 20km langen Strecke rausgesucht.

Ca. 15min. später angekommen, Stiefel an, Korb umgehängt und diesmal die Spinnangel genommen.

Erster Wurf - Biss! Ein ca. 7cm langer Barsch hatte sich den 2er Mepps geschnappt. Egal, ging ja gut los.

Im Laufe der nächsten zwei Stunden (mein Rücken machte sich wieder bemerkbar) 11 Bafo`s und unzählige Aussteiger und Nachläufer. Aber keine hatte das Maß, alle waren zwischen 20cm und 26cm.

So langsam dachte ich schon ans aufhören und zurück zum Auto laufen, als sie dann doch noch kam............zwar nur 31cm lang aber schön gezeichnet und gut im Futter. Den Drilling des 2er Mepps Black Fury hatte sie komplett im Maul.

Eine kleine Überraschung gabs später in der Pensionsküche: Neben einem kleinen (nicht mehr zu identifizierenden) Fisch hatte sie einen weißen Kieselstein im Magen.

So, das war die Geschichte zu meiner ersten Bachforelle in diesem Jahr.

Das Bild habe ich mit dem Handy aufgenommen.


----------



## nixfang (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@adlerfan

sehr schöner Bericht.
An welchem Flüsschen wart ihr denn ???


----------



## Adlerfan (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@nixfang:
War an der Weißen Elster unterhalb der Talsperre Pirk.


----------



## Steinadler (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

nixfang 
beides eignet sich in trübem wasser können die rassler die reinsten killer sein an stark befischten gewässern läufts aber ohne die rasseln besser


----------



## Nordangler (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute mal wieder los auf die Getupfte. Neue Strecke entdeckt und getestet.
Ergebnis waren 12 Bafo um die 20 cm die nun wieder glücklich schwimmen und eine um die 40 cm im Drill verloren. Werde nun öfters die Strecke anfahren und mir mal die großen raussuchen.

Köder waren Miniwobbler und Myranspinner.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Waren heute wieder mal los an die Treene. In knapp 2,5 Stunden hatten wir zu zweit 8 Bachforellen. Eine 30er der Rest um die 20-25 cm. Eine geschätzte 40-45cm im Drill verloren.

Sven


----------



## Living Dead (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Waren heute wieder mal los an die Treene. In knapp 2,5 Stunden hatten wir zu zweit 8 Bachforellen. Eine 30er der Rest um die 20-25 cm. Eine geschätzte 40-45cm im Drill verloren.
> 
> Sven



Sauber! Wann gehst du los? Die Kanufahrer nerven mich im Moment ohne Ende!


----------



## Nordangler (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Habe keine Kanuten auf meiner Ecke. Ist oberhalb!!!
Angel unterschiedlich, mal vormittags mal nachmittags oder abends.

Sven


----------



## Living Dead (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Habe keine Kanuten auf meiner Ecke. Ist oberhalb!!!
> Angel unterschiedlich, mal vormittags mal nachmittags oder abends.
> 
> Sven



Alles klar, Danke!


----------



## Nordangler (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Können ja sonst mal zusammen los wenn du möchtest.

Sven


----------



## Living Dead (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi! Klar gerne. War bis jetzt immer nur in Jerrisbek und Tydal unterwegs. Und da gibts halt Kanufahrer ohne Ende!

Sag doch mal wann du los ziehst!


----------



## Nordangler (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schick mir deine Telefonnummer. Ich melde mich dann bei dir.

Sven


----------



## Marc38120 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

update


----------



## Nordangler (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

update ist ja schön!!! Aber wo sind die Fangmeldungen?

Sven


----------



## Wasserpatscher (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Fangmeldung? Na, gut: Ich war am Sonntag auf Bachforellenpirsch und habe einen...







.... handlangen Barsch gefangen...


----------



## Marc38120 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nordangler schrieb:


> update ist ja schön!!! Aber wo sind die Fangmeldungen?
> 
> Sven


 
ich wollt doch nur das der "Thread" wieder weiter vorne ist :q

ich hab mir nun außerdem eine neue Rute für die Forellen jagd am bach zugelegt, eine Mitchell Universe in 1,80m mit 5-15 wg, echt schöner stecken!

Fangbericht folgt...............


----------



## Nordangler (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Waren heute los für 2 Stunden.
5 Bafo, die größte hatte 35 cm.

Sven


----------



## Marc38120 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich war heut vormittag meine Rute einweihen und konnte eine schöne 38er Bafo in meinen Kescher befördern, 2 schöne Bafo`s haben sich kurz vorm Ufer mein Spinner abgeschüttelt. 
Leider war alles sehr zu gewachsen, das ich nur sehr schwer werfen konnte, hinzu kam starker wind.


----------



## MuggaBadscher (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu den Fängen!
war gestern abend auch noch schnell für ne stunde am bach und konnte 5 forellen fangen...
die größte war leider nur 27 cm... aber die kleinen konnte ich schnell und ohne probleme wieder releasen... benutze an dem gewässer nur noch Spinner mit einzelhaken und größere Wobbler woran sich die kleinen net so vergreifen.
des gewässer is echt voll bis oben hin mit kleinen!

Christian


----------



## Marc38120 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri heil!!!!!!!! Wenn ich mit Wurm angeln, drücke ich den widerhaken mit einer Zange an, so lässt sich jede Forelle schonend abhaken, natürlich sollte man sofort nach dem biss anschlagen!!! 
Unser Gewässer ist ebenso, wie bei euch,voll mit untermaßigen Forellen und die haben keine scheu vor Spinnern oder wobblern.


----------



## MuggaBadscher (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ja nur is das problem das andere vereinsmitglieder an so was net denken...
die angeln mit wumr am drilling!? so was hab ich echt noch nie gesehn!
aber was solls.. ich hoff irgendwann reagiert der vorstand... weil der bach is echt was sher wertvolles! die gesamte bachforellen population ist natürlich! dieses jahr durfte kein einziger fisch eingesetzt werden da schon so viele drin sin! 
aber ich will jetzt auch mal ne große |bla:


----------



## Marc38120 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

wurm am drilling? so jemand gehört ins wasser... und die papiere abgenommen!!!!!!!! die 38er heute war meine 2. größte bisher an diesem Gewässer! die größte hatte 47 cm (köder:Wurm)

<----------------------


----------



## nixfang (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob man auch Äschen mit Spinnern oder kleinen Wobblern fangen kann ??

#h


----------



## Wallerschreck (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

versuchs mal mit Spinnern der gr. 0 erfolgversprechender ist aber du bietest zwei Maden an 16er haken und leichter pose an die du über die fangversprechende Stelle treiben lässt.  Oder aber originalgetreu mit der Fliege


----------



## nixfang (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hm, asso ist ein Salmogewässer - also nur Kunstköder...
Ist nur Flug- oder Spinangel erlaubt. 
Also doch noch ne Flugangel zulegen


----------



## PureContact (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



MarxderAnfänger=) schrieb:


> ja nur is das problem das andere vereinsmitglieder an so was net denken...
> die angeln mit wumr am drilling!? so was hab ich echt noch nie gesehn!
> aber was solls.. ich hoff irgendwann reagiert der vorstand... weil der bach is echt was sher wertvolles! die gesamte bachforellen population ist natürlich! dieses jahr durfte kein einziger fisch eingesetzt werden da schon so viele drin sin!
> aber ich will jetzt auch mal ne große |bla:






nich vergessen, als ich an meinem spinner die wiederhaken angedrückt hatte, habe ich knappe 5 fische im drill verloren:v

und ich gehe oft mit marx angeln^^


----------



## nixfang (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi,
ich angle auch seit einigerr Zeit nur noch mit angedrückten Widerhaken. (hauptsächlich kleine Wobbler)
Kann eigentlich nicht sagen, dass ich mehr Aussteiger als mit Widerhaken hätte...
Evtl. zu kurzer Hakenschenkel oder zu dicke Haken ?


----------



## mitch (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dito, ich fische grundsätzlich mit angedrückten Widerhaken, hab aber an Spinnern und Wobblern sehr selten Aussteiger.


----------



## PureContact (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich denke nicht, dass es an den hakenschenkeln liegt, vllt an den zu stark angedrückten widerhaken!
naja ich machs trotzdem weiterhin bei der forellenpirsch, ist ja schade um jeden verangelten fisch!:m


----------



## florianparske (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



nixfang schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen, ob man auch Äschen mit Spinnern oder kleinen Wobblern fangen kann ??
> 
> #h


 
Kannst du, nur sicher wirds mit der Fliege oder Naturködern einfacher sein.

Ich hatte dieses Jahr schon mind. 5 Äschen auf 4g-Spinner. Leider waren das alles nur halbstarke zwischen 20-25cm.
Fast bei jedem Besuch am Wasser hatte ich eine Äsche dran. War schon recht verwundert, war die sonstigen Jahre nicht so oft.


Zum Haken-Thema:
Ich fische auf Forellen auch nur mit Einzelhaken am Spinner. Ist vom Verein auch so vorgeschrieben.
Meine Erfahrung zeigt mir, dass man damit nicht mehr Fische im Drill verliert als mit Drilling.
Allerdings den Wiederhaken kneife ich nicht mehr ab.
Habe das Anfangs gemacht, und dabei sind mir schon recht viele Forellen im Drill ausgestiegen.

Und die kleinen gierigen Forellen kann ich alle schonend zurücksetzen, auch mit Wiederhaken.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## MuggaBadscher (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



PureContact schrieb:


> nich vergessen, als ich an meinem spinner die wiederhaken angedrückt hatte, habe ich knappe 5 fische im drill verloren:v
> 
> und ich gehe oft mit marx angeln^^


tja ich hab noch den wiederhaken dran! aber einzelhaken is besser als drilling an dem der fisch dann an 3 stelle gehakt wurde... ich hab trotzdem alle fische rausbekommen...:g


----------



## PureContact (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

gib halt an:m


----------



## Nordangler (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

waren gestern los an der Treene. Insgesamt 6 Forellen die größte hatte 29 cm. Sowie ein Barsch von knapp 20 cm.
Einige Bisse konnten nicht verwertet werden.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Durfte heute vormittag mal wieder los. Nach kurzer Überlegung fuhr ich Richtung Oversee an die Treene. Gegen 08.45 Uhr war ich fertig angeplünt und ab ans Wasser. Als Köder hatte ich einen 7 gr. Mepps in Kupfer mit einem Einzelhaken.
Schon beim dritten Wurf der erste Biss. Eine Bafo hatte sich den Köder einverleibt. Mit schlappen 25 cm durfte sie nach dem Landen wieder ins Wasser.
So ging es alle paar Minuten weiter. 3-4 Würfe- Biss und wieder
eine Bafo. Insgesamt konnte ich 13 Bafo fangen, weitere 7 gingen im Drill verloren.
Die größte war 32 cm lang die kleinste knapp 10 cm lang.
War aber ein schöner Tag am Wasser.

Sven

Sven


----------



## der_Anfaenger (2. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dürfen Regenbogner hier auch rein?  (wenns nicht erwünscht ist einfach löschen )

War heute Nachmittag wieder mal am Bächlein und hab ein bissl rumgesponnen|supergri....neben einem kleinem Hasel, einem kleinen Döbel und zwei im Drill verlorenen Forellen, wollte auch dieser nette Fisch hier mal wissen, wie denn das kleine bronzene Fischchen da schmeckt...

35 cm, gefangen auf nen bronzefarbenen Spinner Größe 2

http://img519.*ih.us/img519/5209/dsci0037dy9.jpg


----------



## Nordangler (3. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Glückwunsch zum Fisch. !!!

Sven


----------



## florianparske (3. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



der_Anfaenger schrieb:


> Dürfen Regenbogner hier auch rein?  (wenns nicht erwünscht ist einfach löschen )


Denke hier hat keiner etwas dagegen, wenn du deine Regenbogner postest, solange sie aus nem Forellenbach/-fluss kommt. Es geht nur darum, dass die Angelei am Teich (Forellenpuff) halt "etwas" anders ist als am Bach.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## der_Anfaenger (3. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt....der kommt ja wie schon geschrieben aus einem ganz normalen Bach/ Fluss #6


----------



## der_Anfaenger (4. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

so...melde mich mit einem Doppelpost wieder *schäm*, muss aber meine Fische an den Mann respektive ins Forum bringen *g*

http://img177.*ih.us/img177/8021/dsci0042kp7.jpg


keine Bachforellen zwar aber wieder zwei schöne Regenbogner mit 37, bzw. 39 cm. :vik:Wäre doch gelacht, wenn ich die 40 cm nicht auch noch iwann knacke....:maber eins macht mich stutzig- warum sind das immer Regenbogenforellen und nie Bachforellen?;+


----------



## snorreausflake (4. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



der_Anfaenger schrieb:


> so...melde mich mit einem Doppelpost wieder *schäm*, muss aber meine Fische an den Mann respektive ins Forum bringen *g*
> 
> http://img177.*ih.us/img177/8021/dsci0042kp7.jpg
> 
> ...


Kann sein das dein gewässer besetzt wird und aus Kostengründen wird dann halt gern auf Regenbogen zurückgegriffen.


----------



## der_Anfaenger (4. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

naja.... das wahrscheinlich auch- aber Bachforellen sind eigentlich drin, keine Frage- nur fang ich die irgendwie nicht... naja...schaun ma mal- kommt vielleicht noch- und wenn nicht- Forelle ist Forelle :m


----------



## Steinadler (4. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri zu deinem fang 
so war grad los für ne stunde an die prüm 2 bafos auf miniwobbler ............... jetz hab ich mal wieder angefangen eine pirsch zu posten nachdem ich die letzten 20mal zu faul war


----------



## Marc38120 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

An meinem Bächlein, wo ich immer aktiv bin, werden auch Regenbogner besetzt, nur habe ich bisher noch nie eine gefangen, darüber bin ich auch glücklich, denn wilde bachforellen schmecken am besten


----------



## der_Anfaenger (4. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Marc38120 schrieb:


> An meinem Bächlein, wo ich immer aktiv bin, werden auch Regenbogner besetzt, nur habe ich bisher noch nie eine gefangen, darüber bin ich auch glücklich, denn wilde bachforellen schmecken am besten



jaja:q streu du nur Salz in meine Wunde


----------



## zole (5. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute auch los, leider keine gefangen!

Hier war ich:


----------



## MuggaBadscher (6. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

war heute auch los...
fazit war das ich bei 20 forellen aufgehört hab zu zählen und nicht eine masige dabei war...#q
der bach ist von oben bis unten voll mit forellen aber größere fang ich keine...
eigentlich nehm ich "größere" wobbler... wenn ich noch größere nehm dann bleiben die die ganze zeit am boden hängen ( die größeren wobbler ham meistens ne größere tauchschaufel)
hab wahrscheinlich über 300 forellen gesehn... die sin in ganzen schwäremn umhergezogen!?
hier noch ein bild wie sie nebeneinander stehn....
http://img213.*ih.us/img213/2496/dsc00594db2.jpg


----------



## Steinadler (6. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

alles forellen ? 
jetz sind se noch kein aber i-wann groß ^^ 
was ich mich aber frag wo kommen so viele minis her und seit wann sind die reichlich vertreten oder war der bestand schon immer so vielleicht sind sie von einem züchter abgehauen ????.......... versuchs mal mit fliege dann verangelst du die nicht so


----------



## MuggaBadscher (6. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ne von nem züchter können sie nicht kommen..
der verein hat auch schon länger nicht mehr bachforellen eingesetzt!
die forellen sin auch nicht alle gleichgroß sondern in allen größen unterwegs.. nur halt keine großen...
das ist alles ein natürlicher bestand! und der bach wird richtig stark beangelt!
ich denk das deswegen auch keine großen mehr drin sin.... 
das mit fliege werd ich bald ausprobieren! mein onkel wills mir die nächsten wochen richtig beibringen#6


----------



## Tisie (6. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,



MarxderAnfänger=) schrieb:


> das ist alles ein natürlicher bestand! und der bach wird richtig stark beangelt!
> ich denk das deswegen auch keine großen mehr drin sin....


wenn ein Bach so viel Forellen-Nachwuchs produziert, dann gibt es auch große Forellen (außer es handelt sich um einen kleinwüchsigen Stamm, z.B. wie in Norwegen). Die großen Forellen sind ganz sicher nicht alle rausgefangen, aber gerade bei hohem Befischungsdruck wirst Du an solchen Stellen wie auf Deinem Foto mitten am Tag und bei Sonnenschein wohl kaum eine große Forelle zu Gesicht bekommen #d ... probier's mal in der Morgen- oder Abenddämmerung an Stellen, wo keine kleinen Forellen rumflitzen, die einen guten Unterstand für eine große Forelle bieten und die vor allem schwer zu befischen sind 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## MuggaBadscher (6. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ja so hab ich mir das am anfang ja auch gedacht...
schwer zu befischende stelle für den bach war es auf jeden fall... 
ich bin bestimmt locker nen kilometer den bach hochgelaufen...
an keiner einzigen stelle die bischen tiefer war war keine kleinere forelle...


----------



## Steinadler (6. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

und wie ist das mindestmaß falls der stamm ja so kleinwüchsig ist müsste das dem verien ja mal aufgefallen sein oder wurden sonst immer viele große (maßige) gefangen


----------



## MuggaBadscher (6. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

mindestmaß ist 30 cm...
aber es werden auch sehr viel massige gefangen... k. a. wiesos bei mir nie klappt


----------



## Steinadler (6. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

komisch komisch aber weißt du was mir aufgefallen ist du wohnst da wo ich geboren bin ^^


----------



## MuggaBadscher (7. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

wie? 
in kusterdingen?? oder in der umgebung(reutlingen oder tübingen)


----------



## Steinadler (7. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

tübingen is ja sozusagen da wo du wohnst 10 minuten oda


----------



## MuggaBadscher (7. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

jup genau
jetzt aber wieder zurück zum angeln |rolleyes


----------



## Justhon (11. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Tach zusammen!

Ich war heute los auf Bachforelle, den genauen Bericht gibts im Raubfischfänge-Threat!


MfG


----------



## raubfisch*angler (11. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hallo,

gibt es in der treene auch regenbogenforellen??


----------



## Streifenjäger (15. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@marx: also meiner erfahrung nach sind die forellen aus der echaz nicht "kleinwüchsig", meine größte hatte immerhin 41cm und die war kein einzelfall... man muss nur die stellen kennen, an denen sich immer mal wider größer aufhalten

...wie wärs wenn wir dann auch mal zusammen an die echaz gehen?...


----------



## MuggaBadscher (15. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Streifenjäger schrieb:


> @marx: also meiner erfahrung nach sind die forellen aus der echaz nicht "kleinwüchsig", meine größte hatte immerhin 41cm und die war kein einzelfall... man muss nur die stellen kennen, an denen sich immer mal wider größer aufhalten
> 
> ...wie wärs wenn wir dann auch mal zusammen an die echaz gehen?...


ja ich weiß das da große drin sin :l
aber hab bis jetzt anscheinend noch nicht so n platz gefunden!?
aber du darfst mirs gern zeigen! du weißt.. ich hab ferien:m
ach ja heut werd ichs noch versuchen!
Christian


----------



## Steinadler (16. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

so war vorgestern mit der fliege an der kyll konnte 8 bafos zwischen 20-30cm landen bis auf eine alle released der hammer war aber eine 47cm äsche die ich nach zahllosen würfen doch noch an die nympe locken konnte


----------



## MuggaBadscher (17. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

boah von so was träumt jeder fliegenfischer!
ich war auch jetzt wieder 2 mal am bach...
naja wieder keine maßige... hatte eine maßige dran die hat sich aber losgeschüttelt#d
und sonst lauter kleine und 2x 29 cm #q


----------



## Streifenjäger (17. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

war auch mal wieder an der echaz und hab trotz der braunen fluten und 15cm zuviel wasser eine schön gezeichnete 35+ bachforelle haken können, die mir aber leider bei der landung aus der hand gesprungen ist...hoffentlich lässt jetzt der rege nach#d, damit wieder vernünftiges angeln möglich ist...


----------



## MuggaBadscher (17. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

mal so ne frage... wo angelst du denn an der echaz?
ich bin eher am unteren abschnitt unterwegs...
also ich bin von der mündung in neckar flußaufwärts bis maximal betzingen unterwegs...
kann es auch daran liegen das es in den abschnitten einfach net so viel hat?


Streifenjäger schrieb:


> war auch mal wieder an der echaz und hab trotz der braunen fluten und 15cm zuviel wasser eine schön gezeichnete 35+ bachforelle haken können, die mir aber leider bei der landung aus der hand gesprungen ist...hoffentlich lässt jetzt der rege nach#d, damit wieder vernünftiges angeln möglich ist...


----------



## Streifenjäger (17. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

die strecke, die ich befischen darf ist nur sehr kurz,d.h. von der Mündung bis höhe kreisverkehr in k'furt (beim real)...da gibts eigentlich nur 10-15 stellen die man befischen kann...


----------



## MuggaBadscher (17. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ah ok... stimmt k'furter angelverein...
da war ich bis jetzt eher noch net...


----------



## PureContact (24. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

geht da was an den stellen, mir wurde mal was von äschen geflüstert!


----------



## MuggaBadscher (24. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

so konnte gestern ne schöne 38cm bachforelle aus der echaz ziehn!
gefangen hab ich sie auf ne goldkopfnymphe beim fliegenfischen:vik::vik:


----------



## Streifenjäger (24. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

das mit den äschen stimmt, auch wenn die extrem selten 

sind...dieses jahr konnte ich noch keine fangen aber letztes jahr warens 5 stück...die größte hatte 37cm:l und noch eine 32er auf spinner


----------



## Steinadler (24. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

salmoniden rocken ^^ petri


----------



## Justhon (24. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sonntag gehts auch nochmal los zum Spinnen auf Forellen, trotz Hochwasser.
Ich werd mal Berichten!
MfG


----------



## profifischer (24. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo
Ich war letztes Wochenende auch auf Forellenpirsch. Alles zu lesen hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=108205
mfg Manuel


----------



## PureContact (25. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Welche Wobbler Setzt Ihr Auf Forelle Ein?


----------



## Wasserpatscher (25. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



PureContact schrieb:


> Welche Wobbler setzt ihr auf Forelle ein?



Mein Liebling: Salmo Hornet 3,5 oder 4cm, SDR. Oder, selten, (etwas größer) Salmo Bullhead 5 oder 6cm. Ansonsten Spinner oder Fliegen.


----------



## zole (25. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi,

waren heute auch mal wieder zum BAFO angeln los.

Ergebnis auf Made  und Wurm waren 4 untermaßige und 1 maßige Bafo.
1 größerer "sagt mir was es ist Fisch" und ca 20 kleine.

War auf jeden Fall ne super Sache!:m













der Unbekannte:






Mfg


----------



## AltBierAngler (25. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

mhh Döbel?...


----------



## zole (25. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ja dacht ich auch dran,bin mir nur nich so sicher irgendwie


----------



## fritte (25. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo zusammen, wollte mal fragen wer sich mit der Ruhr auskennt.
Hier gibts wohl ne menge Forellen, leider habe ich bis jetzt erst eine gefangen.
Und die auch noch au Tauwurm.
Irgendwie bekomme ich die nicht an den Hacken
Hier ein Bild von meiner Forelle aus der Ruhr, 56cm, fast 1,5kg.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (25. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



zole schrieb:


> 1 größerer "sagt mir was es ist Fisch"



Das ist ein Döbel.


----------



## AltBierAngler (25. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Böh wusste gar nicht das es so große Bachforellen in der Ruhr gibt??!!

Mich würde mal interessieren an welchem Teil der ruhr du angelst? Und wie man da am besten Kontakt aufnimmt, bezüglich Jahreskarte für die Ruhr. Ich hatte auch mal vor mir ne Karte zu kaufen, da mir der Rhein einfach ne Nummer zu groß ist.

wäre nett wenn du mir ein paar Infos geben könntest,

grüße Chris


----------



## fritte (26. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ruhr bei Hattingen http://www.asv-henrichshuette.de/
Da kostet die Jahreskarte 120€ das Jahr, dazu kannste die KanalKarte für 16€ glaub ich dazu kaufen.
Angel an vielen Stellen, es kommt immer drauf an, worauf man gehen möchte, Ob Aal, Hecht,Wels oder so. War leider bis jetzt meine einzige Forelle. Habe den Schein aber auch erst seit Mai. Ich glaube wenn du dir den Jetzt noch holen solltes, zahlst du max.60€
Falls du mehr wissen willst schick ne PM an mich.
Ach so, du zalhst dir ersten 3 Jahre soviel, danach wirst du erst wenn du dich anstendig verhältst in den Verein aufgenommen und zahlst ich glaube 75€ und mußt max 6 Pflichstunden leisten oder 85€ ohne Pflichtstunden.
Ich hoffe ein wenig geholfen zu haben.


----------



## zole (26. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute morgen nochmal für eine Stunde los.
Ergebnis: 2 Minidöbel ca 20cm
             1 Bafo 38cm!!!
An der Stelle wo sie gebissen hat wars etwa 15cm tief und maximal 1 Meter breit.





Dafür dass ich Jahrelang dachte in diesem Bächlein wäre nix zu holen....:m


----------



## Justhon (26. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Tach.

Wir warn heute auch nochmal von 7 Uhr los, ich konnte leider nur eine Untermaßige überreden, mein Vater ne 30er Bafo.

Haben das Angeln früher abgebrochen, da wir sehr viele Köder verloren haben und dann beide keine Wirkliche Lust mehr hatten.


MfG Justus


----------



## Flo66 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns in einem keinen m breiten Bach gibt es auch Bachforellen nur sehr zugewucert unter einer Straße in einem runden TUnnel, nur mit Kescher erfolg gehabt.Fliegen an der Handleine rein treiben lassen und paste und alles versucht.

Mit Paste gab es beim Kollegen etwas Glück ich glaub 1 oder 2.


----------



## PureContact (27. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit hybrida Wobblern gemacht?
wie laufen die sinking?


----------



## Nordangler (30. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Was habt ihr es gut. Ich kann erst in drei Wochen wieder pirschen um ein paar getupfte zu überlisten.


Sven


----------



## Alexander2781 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

war am Dienstag los, gefangen habe ich eine Bachforelle mit 33 cm auf braunen Streamer.


----------



## MuggaBadscher (2. September 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

war gestern noch kurz an unserem forellenbach und konnte schon nach dem ersten richtigen wurf diese schöne knapp 33 cm große bachforelle überlisten!
http://img62.*ih.us/img62/984/dsc00722bs1.jpg

der nächste wuf an fast genau die gleiche stelle brachte eine wunderbar gezeichnete 36 cm Bachforelle zum Vorschein:vik: http://img404.*ih.us/img404/9079/dsc00725aj2.jpg
zur zeit läufts bei mir immer besser:q
beide ham auf nen Hybrida Wobbler gebissen....
Christian


----------



## PureContact (2. September 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

damit wäre die Frage mit den Hybrida geklärt.
Danke Chris!


----------



## fishingchamp (2. September 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

das sind ja schöne fischfotos...lebst wenn man die fische mitnimmt, sind solche bilder besser, als in der küche, auf dem balkon etc...dickes petri (auch an alle anderen)...
red arc mit cherrywood?
wo kriegt man diese wobbler?

MFG
felix


----------



## MuggaBadscher (2. September 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

genau deswegen mach ich lieber am wasser meine bilder! kommt einfach besser rüber und die färbung vom fisch ist noch am natürlichsten!
jup richtig erkannt! is ne red arc 10300 mit ner cherrywood!
echt nice die teile!
also bei uns gibts die hybrida schon in manchen angelläden... aber hier der wobbler mit dem ich gefangen hab....
http://www.hybrida-wobbler.de/Hybrida-p74h1s5-Modell_M_1_quo.html
auf den hab ich auch diese woche schon hintereinander nen 28 cm und 25 cm barsch gefangen und letzte woche auch schon eine forelle...
also fängt wirklich gut#6
und das beste von den wobblern ist das sie handmade ausm schwarzwald kommen!!!!
ich hoff das kommt nich irgendwie als werbung rüber


----------



## Steinadler (2. September 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

und du weißt jetz das man auch große forellen in dem bach fangen kann petri  ich hab i-wie keine zeit zum angeln ...... leider


----------



## MuggaBadscher (3. September 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Steinadler schrieb:


> und du weißt jetz das man auch große forellen in dem bach fangen kann petri  ich hab i-wie keine zeit zum angeln ...... leider


hehe ja endlich klappts jetzt besser #6


----------



## PureContact (6. September 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



MarxderAnfänger=) schrieb:


> hehe ja endlich klappts jetzt besser #6


Glück des Tüchtigen :m


----------



## Nordangler (14. September 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Keiner mehr los so kurz vor Saisonende???

Sven


----------



## Streifenjäger (14. September 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

war grad noch für 3 stunden am neckar...wasser war extrem niedrig und klar

konnte grad noch so dem "schneider" entkommen mithilfe einer ziemlich unterernährten 28er Bachforelle, die wieder schwimmen durfte...


----------



## Wasserpatscher (14. September 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute auch 'ne gute halbe Stunde am Bach - mich hat ein 25er Barsch gerettet...


----------



## maesox (20. September 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hier ne Bachforelle die mir gestern Abend im Neckar auf Gummi ging
http://img453.*ih.us/img453/5462/img0833gu2.jpg


----------



## florianparske (20. September 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Keiner mehr los so kurz vor Saisonende???
> 
> Sven


Nachdem ich vor ca. 2 Wochen eine 32er BaFo hatte, bin ich irgendwie gehemmt, jetzt noch auf die gepunkteten Freunde zu angeln. Diese Forelle war nämlich total fett! Ich dachte zuerst, die hat sich vollgefressen. Beim Ausnehmen musste ich aber feststellen, dass der Magen total leer war. Der dicke Bauch kam durch die Milch, die "Herr Forelle" in sich trug.
Ich lass die BaFos für dieses Jahr in Ruhe.
Unseren BaFo-Fluss besuche ich jetzt trotzdem noch, evtl auch in der BaFo-Schonzeit. Und zwar um den Barschen nachzustellen. Man kann schon gezielt auf die Stachelritter angeln, an speziellen Stellen...
Macht einen heiden Spaß!

Hier mal einer der schönen Stachligen von letztens:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1748813&postcount=120


Gruß
Florian


----------



## Nordangler (20. September 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hmmmmm.
War heute los für 3 Stunden. Eine schöne um 45 cm kurz vor der Landung verloren. 2 weitere um die 30 cm durften wieder schwimmen gehen.

Sven


----------



## holle (21. September 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

da muss ich jetzt auch mal meinen senf dazugeben.

war gestern mit nem kumpel von früh bis abend an einem fluss im erzgebirge auf pirsch und hatte das glück 2 traumfische (60+50) zu erwischen. 

http://img503.*ih.us/img503/1142/31z30328edited60erbafonu0.jpg

http://img503.*ih.us/img503/2056/31z30356editedrr5.jpg


----------



## Blauzahn (21. September 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mei Arzgebarch wie bist Du schieh 

"Petri Heil" holle #6


----------



## grintz (21. September 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ein oberdickes Petri an dich, Holle !!! #6 
Was für Traumfische von Bachforellen :l Ich glaube sowas vergisst man nie, und dann auch noch im Doppelpack...

so long


----------



## Nordangler (22. September 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wat für Traumfische. Mein absolutes dickes Petrie Heil zu den beiden getupften.

Sven


----------



## holle (22. September 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

danke euch! :m

denke auch die zwei werd ich nie vergessen


----------



## MuggaBadscher (22. September 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hammer geile fische!!!!!!
gaaaaanz dickes petri zu denen!!!!


----------



## Wallerschreck (26. September 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Darf auch von der heutigen Pirsch Erfolge melden. 4 Bafos mit 20, 22, 27 und 30cm. Dann noch eine Refo von 30 und ein Barsch von 23. Die Ausbeute war aber nichts verglichen mit der Anzahl an Fehlbissen und Aussteigern die ich kassiert habe. Hatte Kontakt mit über 20 Bafos.
Köder war dein 4cm Ugly Duckling im Weißfischdekor..sehr schön ist, das man die Bisse genau beobachten kann da das Wasser flach und klar ist, wie Torpedos schießen die Bafos hinter dem Wobbler her.


----------



## MuggaBadscher (26. September 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hier auch noch eine vom wochenende...
http://img337.*ih.us/img337/1807/sany0041mg3.jpg


----------



## Stippi (26. September 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Tolle Bafo.
Oh man die scheinen ja super zu beißen und ich kann nur mit Naturköder raus weil ich mir die Schulter gefetzt hab. So ein scheiß#q:c


----------



## Steinadler (26. September 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri den ganzen fängern muss unbedingt mal wieder ans wasser .... bis jetz hat mich die schule gehindert ......


----------



## Wallerschreck (29. September 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich darf mal wieder schöne Fänge melden...bei Hochwasser und reißender Strömung haben sich die rotgetupfen Räuber nicht lumpen lassen.

Insgesamt durfte ich 11 Bafos verhaften.. darauf kamen nochmal so viele Fehlbisse oder Aussteiger. 
Jetzt beim Hochwasser habe ich auch endlich die Großen erbeuten können. Scheinbar vergessen die Fische ihre Vorsicht wenn das Wasser richtig rauscht und braust. Größte Bafo hatte knapp 40cm das ist für das Gewässer ordentlich.  Am besten gebissen hat es in den Verwirbelungen hinter großen Steinen und unter Brücken. Köder war wie immer der 4cm Ugly Duckling im Weißfischdekor...die Forellen stehen ohne Ende auf das Teil..teilweise konnte ich beobachten wie gleich drei Stück gleichzeitig nach dem Wobbler gestiegen sind.


----------



## MuggaBadscher (29. September 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

jup da haste recht!
das wasser sollte halt eine nicht zu dunkle färbung haben!sonst sehen sie den köder ja gar nicht mehr 
ich hab meine besten erfahrungen gemacht wenn es kurz nach dem höchststand des hochwassers war... oder wenn n kurzer regenschauer durchgezogen ist....


----------



## PureContact (29. September 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wir haben auch n Paar gezogen, auch n Paar mit Ü 30, schwimmen aber wieder alle, so kurz vor der Schonzeit:m


----------



## PureContact (30. September 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Was mich gestern auch total fasziniert hat, ich hatte n Rapala floating unter nen Busch geschmissen und keine 3 Sekunden später haolte sich ne rlativ große Forelle den Wobbler von der Oberfläche, ohe irgendwelchen Radau oder Action zu veranstalten.


----------



## Wallerschreck (30. September 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei mir war das noch krasser..hab unter nem kleinen Wasserfall gefischt und bein rausheben des Wobblers ist eine 17er Bafo danach gesprungen und hat ihn sich aus der Luft (c.a. 10 cm über Wasser) gefischt. Konnte das kleine Luder sogar erfolgreich landen.


----------



## zole (30. September 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War grade auch los für eine Stunde. Ergebnis waren 3 maßige Bafos und ein Döbel.
Wie immer an meinem Minibach der allerdings im mom durch Hochwasser ca 2 Meter breit und 50cm tief ist!


----------



## Steinadler (30. September 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

war für 2 stunden am wasser und konnte eine bafo von 54 sowie eine von 30 cm landen ^^............  endlich mal wieder am wasser gewesen .........


----------



## MuggaBadscher (30. September 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri zu den forellen!! habt ihr auch n paar bilder??
verdammt bei uns fängt jetzt schonzeit an.....
naja die brauchen jetzt auch mal urlaub#6


----------



## AlexX!! (30. September 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

so.. war heut auch nochmal zum Saisonabschluss.. 


Ergebnis: 
morgens 2 Bafos (je 500g schwimmen wieder)
abends 3 Bafos ( 2 schwimmen wieder, ein 2 Pfünder Milchner hat leider die Kombizange zu spüren bekommen, weil sich der hintere Wobbler Drilling total dappich im Kiemendeckel verhakt hatte)


Zum Ende der Saison bring ich es einfach nicht mehr über Herz denen eins Überzuzwirbeln, weil ich weis das randoll mit Laich sind)

Grüße
AlexX!!


----------



## Wallerschreck (30. September 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Alex
ja mit dem Laich ist blöde aber ob du sie im Juni oder jetzt abknüppelst ist egal so oder so fallen die Fische bei der nächsten Laichzeit weg und die Schonzeit der Bafo ist doch ordentlich lang.


----------



## Nordangler (30. September 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So nun ist bei uns Ende mit der Bafo. Wir sehen uns im März wieder mit neuen Fangmeldungen und laßt diesen Thread weiter leben. Ist ja nett hier.

Sven


----------



## Steinadler (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich hab noch 2 wochen und ferien ..........


----------



## Wallerschreck (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hier sinds auch noch 2 Wochen..und die werd ich auskosten


----------



## Steinadler (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

so gestern wieder ne stunde ->  eine forelle von 41 cm


----------



## grintz (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kurz und knackig... gab am Samstag drei schöne Bafos die bald meine Räuchertonne schmücken werden ! :l

http://img229.*ih.us/img229/1027/dsc03077ad3.jpg


so long


----------



## Blauzahn (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne "Fettflossler" 
Wann geht denn bei Euch die Schonzeit los?
Ich bin seit 01.10. auf Entzug #t


----------



## grintz (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke ! 
Bei uns sind die Bachforellen ab dem 15.10 geschützt, also hab ich eben nochmal die Gelegenheit genutzt...

so long


----------



## Blauzahn (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

..sehe gerade auf der ersten Bafo einen Einzelhaken am Wobbler..
was nimmst Du da? 
Oder täuscht die Perspektive.
Ich knipse meisst nur einen Flunken vom Drilling ab, die Variante mit Einzelhaken schwebte mir auch schon vor.
Wie ist die Fehlbissrate?

Grüße,
René


----------



## Steinadler (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

war gestern mit meiner fliege los 7 bafos


----------



## MuggaBadscher (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri zu den forellen!
bei uns ist auch schon seit 1.10 schonzeit und ich hab seit dem ersten tag entzugserscheinungen|uhoh::q
naja die forellen brauchen auch mal ruhe versuch ich mir immer einzureden
wie ich sehe hast du da nen schicken ugly duckling!
mich würde auch sehr interessieren wie die fehlbiss qoute bei dem köder liegt! hast du bei dem wobbler auch noch den bauchdrilling ganz entfernt?
also die letzten forellen die ich gefangen hab haben die meißten auf den bauchdrilling gebissen.
gruß Christian


----------



## grintz (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey, ho !

Habt ihr schon richtig bemerkt, dass ich mit Einzelhaken fische !
Aber eher aus dem Zwang herrraus, dass unser Verein das so vorschreibt... es darf nur mit Einzelhaken und ohne Widerhaken|rolleyes gefischt werden...

Die Fehlbissrate ist nicht höher als mit einem gefischten Drilling, den ich mal testweise am Uckly Duckling montiert ließ und die ersten Würfe damit fischte bevor ich auf den Einzelhaken umrüstete !
Ganz im gegenteil zu den Drillingen bin ich der Auffassung, dass ein größerer Einelhaken erstens die kleineren Bafos schont da sie nicht zum Anbiss kommen und die größeren besser hakt da sich die Kraft auf eine Hakenspitze konzentriert !
Versucht's doch auch mal, insofern ihr noch keine Schonzeit habt  und berichtet dann !

so long


----------



## Nordangler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nun wird es wieder Zeit, der Thread hoch zu holen.

Sven


----------



## MuggaBadscher (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Nun wird es wieder Zeit, der Thread hoch zu holen.
> 
> Sven


;+ also bei uns ham die forellen noch bis einschließlich 28.Februar schonzeit!?
dürft ihr etwa schon losziehn oder was??
was für ne unverschämtheit!
ich zähl schon die tage bis es wieder soweit isch|uhoh:
gruß Christian


----------



## holle (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

bei uns ist bis 30.04. nix mit bachforelle. |schlaf:


----------



## Justhon (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wir müssen noch bis zum 15. März warten, aber dann gehts los

Na ja, man kann ja hier auch so etwas übers Thema sprechen, es müssen ja keine Fänge gepostet werden


----------



## MuggaBadscher (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Justhon schrieb:


> Wir müssen noch bis zum 15. März warten, aber dann gehts los
> 
> Na ja, man kann ja hier auch so etwas übers Thema sprechen, es müssen ja keine Fänge gepostet werden


jup!
hab mich vor kurzem reichlich mit neuen wobblern versorgt!#6lauter hornets usw :l
griebelt schon richtig in den fingern |bla:
gruß Christian


----------



## Shez (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Huhu Bachfaches! 

Ich würde gern wissen ob jemand von euch einen Fluss oder Bach in meiner Nähe kennt an dem man Bachforellen fangen kann.

Ich wohne in Geesthacht ca 30 km östlich von Hamburg. Habe keinerlei Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet und mich reizt der Fisch schon eine ganze weile. Es wäre nett wenn ihr mich mit ein paar infos versorgt.
Gruss Shez


----------



## Sicmatron (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Am Bodensee sind die Seefos nun wieder frei:vik:


----------



## Nordangler (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Seit 01. Januar ist die Treene wieder freigegeben.
Es wurden ein paar Bafo um die 40 cm gefangen. Lachse bis 98 cm und Meerforellen bis 90 cm sind gefangen worden. Fast alle gefärbt und wieder zurückgesetzt.Silberne lagen zwischen 50 und 70 cm.
Ab 1 März ist das obere Stück der Treene dann auch frei. Bin schon ganz heiß drauf.

Sven


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Sicmatron schrieb:


> Am Bodensee sind die Seefos nun wieder frei:vik:



Habt ihrs gut. Hier noch 38 Tage und der Rest von heute. |rolleyes


----------



## Adlerfan (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

und wir müssen auf unsere bafos noch bis zum 01.04. warten.....:c


----------



## Nordangler (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Aber auch der 01.04 kommt!!! Nicht verzweifeln.

Sven


----------



## Adlerfan (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich weiß..............wahrscheinlich packe ich bis dahin mehrfach meine köderboxen um, kaufe mir viel zu viel neues zeug und schaue jeden tag auf die wasserstandsmeldungen im internet........aber dann:vik:gehts los......


----------



## this (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Adlerfan schrieb:


> ich weiß..............wahrscheinlich packe ich bis dahin mehrfach meine köderboxen um, kaufe mir viel zu viel neues zeug und schaue jeden tag auf die wasserstandsmeldungen im internet........aber dann:vik:gehts los......


|good:|good:
Ja so ist das halt mit uns #d:q:q:q


----------



## Tschensen (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war gestern an meinem Hausgewässer mit nem 12er Gummifisch unterwegs. Gebissen hat ne 40er Bachforelle, die wegen der Schonzeit wieder schwimmen durfte. 
Hätte nie damit gerechnet, daß eine Forelle dieser Größe auf solch große Köder geht....


----------



## holle (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri!

ich tippe bei der ködergrösse eher mal auf revierverteidigung.


----------



## Nordangler (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich denke eher, dass sie wirklich gebissen hat. Ist keine Seltenheit!! Habe schon mehrmals gesehen und gehört, dass sich ne Ü40 Bafo einen Köder von 10 cm+ einverleibt hat.

Sven


----------



## Matchking (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin moin!

...also hier hat die Bachforrele auch noch einschließlich bis Freitag Schonfrist.
Und ab dann kann es wieder verstärkt auf BaFo gehen.
Jedoch hat leider die Leine noch ziehmliches Hochwasser, so dass es sich dort wohl noch nicht lohnen wird.
Aber zum Glück habe ich ja mein kleines, feines Wald- und Wiesenbächlein in der Hinterhand.
Mal schauen, was der Saisopnstart so bringt.


----------



## Benny1982 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns hier gehts ab 1.3 wieder los war heute schon Einkaufen bin irgendwie schon wieder tierisch heiß auf die Bafos #6


Ein paar meter fluo carbon in 0,18 und das kleine Rütchen auch schon hergerichtet.

Aber erst mal ist mein Hausgewässer jetzt dann ab 15.2 bis 1.3 ganz gesperrt das werden wieder mal 2 lange wochen :c


----------



## Alexander2781 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi,

bei uns gehts auch wieder am 01.03. los, hoffe nur, dass es vorher nicht mehr schneit und ich im tiefen Schnee umherstapfen muss.

Gruß und allen eine erfolgreiche Bachforellensaison.
Alexander2781


----------



## spin-paule (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jaja... die Vorfreude steigert sich auch bei mir von Tag zu Tag! Nur noch 19 mal Schlafen|rolleyes.

Bereits letzte Woche habe ich "Abbau von Überstunden vom 03.03.-07.03" eingereicht.

Endlich wieder in der Morgensonne im glitzernden Wasser stehen und Nymphe, Mini-Wobbler oder Spinner durch wilde Gumpen zu manövrieren... hier und da eine stramme Attacke, ein guter Drill... was will man mehr? 
Kanns kaum erwarten:l

Ein dickes *Petri* an alle Freunde der Bachforellenpirsch#h2008!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



spin-paule schrieb:


> Jaja... die Vorfreude steigert sich auch bei mir von Tag zu Tag! Nur noch 19 mal Schlafen|rolleyes.



Bei mir (in Hessen) dauert's leider länger! Einen vollen Monat!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns gehts ab dem 1 April los

Neue Rute und Köder sind schon bestellt

mfg Flo


----------



## MuggaBadscher (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns gehts auch bald los!
Am 1.März!
Ausrüstung ist schön hergerichtet, dass es sofort losgehn kann! #6


----------



## Streifenjäger (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns ist am 1.3 Saisoneröffnung...:m

Ich werds dieses Jahr mal mit meiner neuen Spro Passion 1,80m 2-14gr. versuchen...
Am See hat sie schon ne gute Figur  gemacht, jetzt mal sehen wie sie mit der Strömung klar kommt|kopfkrat

Noch 16 Tage und dann kanns los gehn...


----------



## Streifenjäger (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da war einer schneller...:q:q:q


----------



## MuggaBadscher (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

und wie :m
freu mich schon auf die gemeinsamen Streifzüge! Mim letzten Hecht vor der schonzeit hats ja vorgestern leider neme gereicht |kopfkrat


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Habt ihr es gut

Werde aber direkt am 1 April. mit der Specialist Trout angreifen

mfg Flo


----------



## Chather (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei mir sind sie schon frei hab aber noch keine zu einem Landgang überreden können


----------



## MuggaBadscher (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Chather schrieb:


> Bei mir sind sie schon frei hab aber noch keine zu einem Landgang überreden können


so ging mir das letztes jahr auch!
aber das wird schon! bei mir hats auch irgendwann mal geklappt und dann werden die fänge regelmässig!#6


----------



## Chather (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die Zeit is bei mir nich das Problem nur die Frage wie ich an das Gewässer komme is halt paar kilometer weg dauert halt mit Fahrrad zu lange die gefühlten 20 km. Muss halt immer Taxi mama überreden ob sie mich fahren kann#d. Und dann bleibt wegen der Schule auch nur das WE und das is ja eh viel zu kurz.


----------



## Matchking (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Flo-Zanderkönig

Ich fische auch die Pezon&Michel Specialist Trout in 2,4m.
Einfach saugeil das Rütchen.
Die macht so einen Spaß am kleinen Bach, wenn man direkt unter der Rutenspitze eine 
Ü40er Forelle drillt und sich das dDing krumm macht wie ein Flitzebogen.

Habe sie mir extra gekauft um mit meinen Mini-Wobbs (1,7 - 3,5 cm) noch vernünftig werfen zuz können.
Benutze die Rute jetzt nur noch.
Selbst zum Spinnern.
Dafür stehen meine anderen beiden Forellenspinnruten (D.A.M Black Panther 2,5m 5-25 und ne GreenCrossPower 2,7m 5-25) nur noch rum.

Ich überlege auch schon,ob ich mir die Spcialist Trout nicht nochmal als kürzere und ne Wg-Klasse nidriger kaufe.

Welche hast du denn???-Vielleicht kannst du ja mal berichten?!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hej,

die Rute ist noch nicht da. Habe mir die 2,10m Version geholt. Kann dir dann ein Feedback im April geben wenn ich sie gefischt habe!

mfg Flo


----------



## MuggaBadscher (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So! 
Bei uns startet ab heute der Countdown!
Nur noch *10* *Mal* schlafen dann sind bei uns die Forellen wieder frei!
Rute ist bestellt sollte bis zum Start da sein.. Köder massenweiße gehortet... es kann losgehn :vik:
Gruß Marx


----------



## Hucho hucho (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin moin,

eigentlich ist doch Saisonstart am 29.2. oder? Schonzeit geht ja nur bis inkl. 28.2.
War am Sonntag schon mal an der Donau und konnte eine Rotgetupfte mit ca.50cm verhaften. Dank Schonzeit ist zur Zeit C+R sogar legal!!!

Gruß


----------



## MuggaBadscher (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Zähl mal nach wie oft man schlafen muss bis zum 29.02.....|wavey:
nun ja legal ist es net wirklich....schonzeit is ja dazu da, dass die forellen ihre ruhe ham um sich fortzupflanzen.... weiterhin sie zu befischen und nur einfach releasen is ja net sinn der sache...
aber jeder kann das selbst entscheiden, denke jeder ist da groß genug#6
Petri zu der Forelle!


Hucho hucho schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> eigentlich ist doch Saisonstart am 29.2. oder? Schonzeit geht ja nur bis inkl. 28.2.
> War am Sonntag schon mal an der Donau und konnte eine Rotgetupfte mit ca.50cm verhaften. Dank Schonzeit ist zur Zeit C+R sogar legal!!!
> ...


----------



## Hucho hucho (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Naja, ich habe ja keinen Einfluss darauf, welche Fischart anzubeißen hat. Döbel, Barsch und Zander sind ja offen.

Gruß


----------



## MuggaBadscher (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hucho hucho schrieb:


> Naja, ich habe ja keinen Einfluss darauf, welche Fischart anzubeißen hat. Döbel, Barsch und Zander sind ja offen.
> 
> Gruß


Jup da haste Recht! So ne große Forelle kracht ja auch teilweise auf Hechtwobbler|bigeyes


----------



## Nordangler (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kriege diese Woche die neue Sportex Carboflex. Werde damit am 1 März an den Start gehen. Habe mir das ganze Wochenende dafür frei genommen. Juheee Getupfte ich komme.

Sven


----------



## Felix 1969 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Nordangler

Fische ebenfalls die Carboflex in 2.40.Sehr gute Wahl#6


----------



## Kochtoppangler (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei mir steht das Gerät auch schon bereit , die Wobblerbox quillt auch schon fast über weil ich mich net zurückhalten kann wenns irgendwo schöne miniwobbler gibt.
werd wohl gleich am 1. die Saison eröffnen , hoffe mal dieses Jahr ohne Hochwasser ...

Die vor nen paar Tagen georderte Rute (P&M Specialist Trout 155 1-3gr Wg) ist leider vergriffen und auf unbestimmte Zeit nicht lieferbar :c

Kennt wer nen anderes feines rütchen in der Preis und vor allem Wg.Klasse  ?
Oder muss ich diese Saison weiter mit meinem 1-7gr. Wg Stock auskommen :q


(Mein erster Beitrag seit nen paar monaten hier , werd mal Versuchen in zukunft wieder aktiver zu sein |bla


----------



## MuggaBadscher (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei so viel Beteiligung hier im thread freu ich mich auch schon auf die vielen Beiträge!


----------



## Nordangler (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mit über 20000 Zugriffen und über 750 Beiträgen ist der Thread ja auch auf der richtigen Welle.

Die Carboflex bekomme ich in 2,40 Meter und in 3 Meter. 

Wenn sie mir gefallen, nehme ich sie bei mir im Programm auf.


Sven


----------



## Nordangler (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Bei mir steht das Gerät auch schon bereit , die Wobblerbox quillt auch schon fast über weil ich mich net zurückhalten kann wenns irgendwo schöne miniwobbler gibt.
> werd wohl gleich am 1. die Saison eröffnen , hoffe mal dieses Jahr ohne Hochwasser ...
> 
> Die vor nen paar Tagen georderte Rute (P&M Specialist Trout 155 1-3gr Wg) ist leider vergriffen und auf unbestimmte Zeit nicht lieferbar :c
> ...




Ruf mich mal an wegen einem Rütchen. Glaube ich habe da etwas für dich.

Sven


----------



## Palerado (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich finde es reicht.
Unser Verein ist der Meinung es sei eine gute Idee die Forellenschonzeit bis zum 15.4. auszudehnen.
Wie oft ich noch schlafen muss habe ich noch nicht berechnet.

Daniel


----------



## PureContact (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Palerado schrieb:


> Ich finde es reicht.
> Unser Verein ist der Meinung es sei eine gute Idee die Forellenschonzeit bis zum 15.4. auszudehnen.
> Wie oft ich noch schlafen muss habe ich noch nicht berechnet.
> 
> Daniel



Da würde ich verrückt werden, bei uns reicht auch die *normale Schonzeit*

das ist wie Entzug, ich rauch sogar mehr wie sonst!


----------



## Wallerschreck (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

In Hessen ist die Rotgetupfte leider noch bis 1.4. zu  dabei ist der Bach das einzige Gewässer was man zur Zeit befischen könnte alles andere ist zugefroren.


----------



## Nordangler (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Diejenigen werden sich gerne und auch bestimmt melden, wenn sie am 01. März am Wasser stehen um Salmoniden zu fangen.

Bei uns als Beifang kann man mit Meerforellen und Lachsne rechnen. Ist ja auch nicht so schlecht.

Sven


----------



## MuggaBadscher (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Bei uns als Beifang kann man mit Meerforellen und Lachsne rechnen. Ist ja auch nicht so schlecht.
> 
> Sven


Das ist wahrlich nicht schlecht! wäre wahrscheinlich einer der schönsten Fänge für einen Angler einen Lachs in Deutschland zu fangen!|rolleyes


----------



## Kochtoppangler (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jopp vor allem machts Irre Spaß wenn mal so ein Klopper am leichten Forellengeschir rangeht , da biste erstmal ne weile mit bewschäftigt .

Hatte selber schonmal das Glück eine(n?) 60er zu erwischen obs nu Lachs oder mefo war #c
Konnt mir hier aus dem board auch keiner so recht beantworten ...


----------



## MuggaBadscher (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ach was wir ganz vergessen ham... 
Es sind nur noch *9* Tage!


----------



## Nordangler (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



MarxderAnfänger=) schrieb:


> Ach was wir ganz vergessen ham...
> Es sind nur noch *9* Tage!




Und ich habe Zeit und das Vergnügen am Wasser stehen zu dürfen. Rolle frisch geölt. Neue Schnur. Miniwobbler, Spinner und Drop-Shotmontagen stehen parat.
Dazu ein neues Rütchen. Ich glaube das wird ein wunderschöner Tag!!!!!!:m


Sven


----------



## Nordangler (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



MarxderAnfänger=) schrieb:


> Ach was wir ganz vergessen ham...
> Es sind nur noch *9* Tage!




Und ich habe Zeit und das Vergnügen am Wasser stehen zu dürfen. Rolle frisch geölt. Neue Schnur. Miniwobbler, Spinner und Drop-Shotmontagen stehen parat.
Dazu ein neues Rütchen. Ich glaube das wird ein wunderschöner Tag!!!!!!:m


Sven


----------



## Nordangler (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die neuen Ruten sind heute angekommen. Also kann es losgehen.

Sven


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich habe eine Bitte an die Angler, die schon Anfang März los dürfen: Könntet ihr bitte eure Fänge mit einem Monat Verzögerung posten? Die hessischen Bafo-Jäger wären euch dankbar für diesen rücksichtsvollen Akt der Solidarität!


----------



## Nordangler (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Bitte an die Angler, die schon Anfang März los dürfen: Könntet ihr bitte eure Fänge mit einem Monat Verzögerung posten? Die hessischen Bafo-Jäger wären euch dankbar für diesen rücksichtsvollen Akt der Solidarität!



Nein!!!!!!!!:q Der Neid möge euch erfüllen.:q

Werde auch extra große Fotos im Bericht einsetzen.

Sven

PS: Ich kann euch verstehen und fühle mit euch.


----------



## greenangel (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi
Freue mich auch schon!Hoffentlich kann ich dann meine erste Bafo fangen!Hab es letztes Jahr ein paar mal an der Treene
versucht,leider erfolglos!!

@Nordangler
welchen abschnitt der Treene könntest du mir empfehlen?
Habe letztes Jahr oberhalb von Frörup gefischt aber leider
ohne erfolg!


----------



## spin-paule (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Bitte an die Angler, die schon Anfang März los dürfen: Könntet ihr bitte eure Fänge mit einem Monat Verzögerung posten? Die hessischen Bafo-Jäger wären euch dankbar für diesen rücksichtsvollen Akt der Solidarität!



Solidarität? Papperlapapp|bla:

Wie wär´s mit Rache? 

Ich sehe mich schon im Gram, wenn du deinen ersten April-Hecht postest... 
in BaWü beginnt die Hechtsaison frühestens ab dem 16.5., während in Hessen schon ab dem 15.4. der Esox auf die Schuppen gelegt werden darf |gr:hrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

Ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit


----------



## Nordangler (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



greenangel schrieb:


> Hi
> Freue mich auch schon!Hoffentlich kann ich dann meine erste Bafo fangen!Hab es letztes Jahr ein paar mal an der Treene
> versucht,leider erfolglos!!
> 
> ...



Am besten du rufst mich an. Dann können wir ja evtl auch mal zusammen los. Im Board zu schreiben wo gute Stellen sind wäre nicht empfehlenswert.
Am 01 März bin ich auf jeden Fall los.


Sven


----------



## PureContact (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jetzt wirds aber böse^^


----------



## Palerado (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hatte ich erwähnt dass unser Verein auch die Hechtschonzeit bis zum 1.6. verlängert hat??

*flenn*


----------



## Dorsch_killer (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hallo 
Könnt ihr mir mal Tips geben wo cih Bachforellen fange in der Nähe von Hamburg bzw SH.
Wo das angeln auch erlaubt ist ohne in einem Angelverein zu sein?
Bin zwar im Angelverein Alster ev. Aber habe noch nicht wirklich Bachforellenfänge erzielen können....

danke im vorraus


----------



## Alexander2781 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Habe heute meine neue Rolle bekommen, Shimano SEIDO 1000FA.


----------



## Nordangler (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Dorsch_killer schrieb:


> hallo
> Könnt ihr mir mal Tips geben wo cih Bachforellen fange in der Nähe von Hamburg bzw SH.
> Wo das angeln auch erlaubt ist ohne in einem Angelverein zu sein?
> Bin zwar im Angelverein Alster ev. Aber habe noch nicht wirklich Bachforellenfänge erzielen können....
> ...



Es wird bestimmt einige Möglichkeiten geben. Viele Angelvereine vergeben Tageskarten. Bei uns kann man den Schein für die Treene bekommen.

Ansonsten mal die verschiedenen Hps der Angelvereine besuchen. Dort findest du bestimmt einige.

Sven


----------



## Werderjung (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Nordangler

Wie teuer ist die Sportex in 240 cm?
Bin auch am überlegen mir eine Spinnrute für Bachforellen zu holen. Werde dann die Oste unsicher machen...

Viele Grüße!


----------



## MuggaBadscher (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jetzt bin ich einmal net im Board und schon bringt niemand den Countdown auf den neuesten Stand?!
Leute es sind nur noch *7* Tage!!|supergri


----------



## Matchking (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gestern gabs ja für euch die Möglichkeit mit August-Walter seiner Fisch&Fun-Angelsendeung auf D-MAX die Zeit bis zum Saisonbeginn der Bachforellenpirsch ein bisschen zu überbrücken.
Vielleicht ist bei dem ein oder anderen aber die Sehnsucht mit dem Spinner oder Wobbler den Bach endlich wieder befischen noch größer gfeworden.
Für mich war es aber schön anzusehen was für herliche salmoniden dort in der "kleinen Drau" wie auch in den schönen Bergseen gefangen wurden.

Auch wenn die "Einsteiger" oder besser die "Einsteigerinnen" welche auch schön anzuschauen waren sicher nicht schätzen konnten an was für einem Gewässer 
sie ort angeln durften.
Und dann noch mit der Fliege

-Für mich ein Traum!!!


----------



## Schildifreak (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Darf man jetzt eigentlich schon ab Freitag (29.02) auf Bachforellen fischen, da bei uns die Schonzeit bis 28.02 dauert?
Oder erst ab Samstag?


----------



## PureContact (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Schildifreak schrieb:


> Darf man jetzt eigentlich schon ab Freitag (29.02) auf Bachforellen fischen, da bei uns die Schonzeit bis 28.02 dauert?
> Oder erst ab Samstag?



Geh mal in dich, und lies das Datum, dann weißte es


----------



## Rossi1983 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also bei uns sind die Forellen ab 01.03. wieder frei. Heisst ich werde am Samstag um 6.00 oder 7.00 Uhr am Wasser stehen und endlich wieder paar Wobbler und Spinner baden. Nur noch 5x schlafen und die dämliche Arbeitswoche rumbringen, dann kann´s endlich losgehen.
Ausrüstung ist schon parat gestellt und steht schon hinter dem Auto .


----------



## MuggaBadscher (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Der Tag rückt näher! :vik:


----------



## Kochtoppangler (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nurnoch 107 Stunden und 30 Minuten :z


----------



## Adlerfan (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

01.04.#q 01.04.#q 01.04.#q
aber ich weiß was ich an dem tag mache.....


----------



## Tisie (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

In Brandenburg darf die Bachforelle ab dem 16.04. wieder geangelt werden, aber bis dahin kann man sich die Zeit ja gut mit anderen Fischarten vertreiben 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## saiblingfreak 123 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo
Bei meinem Gewässer ist die Wassertemperatur grade noch bei 5 Grad. Soll ich es dann lieber Nachmittags auf die schönen Getupften versuchen oder wie gewohnt morgens? Möchte nämlich am ersten Tag gleich mal eine schöne Fangen 
Danke im Vorraus
Michael


----------



## MuggaBadscher (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



saiblingfreak 123 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Bei meinem Gewässer ist die Wassertemperatur grade noch bei 5 Grad. Soll ich es dann lieber Nachmittags auf die schönen Getupften versuchen oder wie gewohnt morgens? Möchte nämlich am ersten Tag gleich mal eine schöne Fangen
> Danke im Vorraus
> Michael


Kann gut sein das es erst mittags beißt... aber geh einfach wie ich den ganzen Tag ans Wasser  
Dann wirst du es rausfinden:m


----------



## Rossi1983 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das harte bei uns hier ist, das unser Forellenfischen evtl. sprichwörtlich ins Wasser fallen könnte. Hat letzte Nacht viel geregnet und am Freitag und Samstag soll es auch nochmal regnen. Wenn die Pegel dann zu sehr ansteigen war´s das mit der erfolgreichen Jagd auf die Bafo´s.
Können hier alle nur hoffen!!!


----------



## Benny1982 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Es möge bitte bis Samstag nicht mehr regnen :m Notfalls gehts halt bei hochwasser los aber da sind die chancen halt nicht so dolle #q


----------



## Rossi1983 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Und wer is Schuld???
---> Du ...

Ich bin auf alle Fälle am Wasser, egal wie das Wetter ist. Und irgendwas werde ich auch fangen, und wenn es nur Treibholz ist .


----------



## Benny1982 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dann sollten wir aber einen eigenen Thread aufmachen "Treibholzjagt 2008" :c


----------



## Alexander2781 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die Wettervorhersage für unsere Gegend sieht auch nicht so rosig aus.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

verdammt bei uns solls relativ trocken bleiben , dafür ist für Samstag aber Windstärke 6-7 vorhergesagt .
Ist auch nicht so der bringer glaub ich  =(


----------



## Benny1982 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ach Sturm vorhersagen haben wir auch fürs ganze Wochenende zusammen mit regen werd ich auf jedenfall gegen den Wind fischen damit ich auch genau weis dass es regnet |supergri


----------



## Rossi1983 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

bei uns hier ist halt das problem das die ganze woche schön ist und dann passend zum saisonstart das wetter umschlägt. ist auch nicht gerade das optimale für forellen. hab die erfahrung selbest schon gemacht das die fische bei wetterumschwung nicht mehr beißen wollen. die brauchen kosntant gutes oder konstant schlechtes wetter. aber ich bin trotzalledem zuversichtlich das was geht.


----------



## MuggaBadscher (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Rossi1983 schrieb:


> bei uns hier ist halt das problem das die ganze woche schön ist und dann passend zum saisonstart das wetter umschlägt. ist auch nicht gerade das optimale für forellen. hab die erfahrung selbest schon gemacht das die fische bei wetterumschwung nicht mehr beißen wollen. die brauchen kosntant gutes oder konstant schlechtes wetter. aber ich bin trotzalledem zuversichtlich das was geht.


so gehts jedem hier...
voll der kack!


----------



## Nordangler (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Keine 48 Stunden mehr  juheeeeeeeeeee

Sven


----------



## Markus18 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So, nun gilt es .Absoluter Truttenalarm und ich hab morgen frei.Was meint ihr, geht schon was oder macht uns der doch sehr milde Spätwinter, morgen mit seinen Launen, doch noch ein Strich durch die Rechnung.


----------



## MuggaBadscher (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Markus18 schrieb:


> So, nun gilt es .Absoluter Truttenalarm und ich hab morgen frei.Was meint ihr, geht schon was oder macht uns der doch sehr milde Spätwinter, morgen mit seinen Launen, doch noch ein Strich durch die Rechnung.


Also dem Wetter beuge ich mich nicht! Und das die Trutten beißen, da bin ich mir schon ziemlich sicher! War vorher an unserem Forellenbach (ohne Rute versteht sich!) und da hats richtig schön geklatscht und es war was los im Wasser!
Wünsche allen die morgen schon losziehn n digges Petri auf das sie schöne Fische posten.|wavey:
Gruß Chris


----------



## Kochtoppangler (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



MarxderAnfänger=) schrieb:


> Also dem Wetter beuge ich mich nicht!



Ich mich wohl schon , hab jetzt schon ne ziehmlich fiese Grippe|krank: , glaub da kommt das net so gut Samstag den halben Tag bei Sturm und Regen draußen zu verbringen .


----------



## schakal1182 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Och nee. Dann mal Gute Besserung!


----------



## Nordangler (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

keine 24 Stunden mehr  juhuuuuuuuu
Und wenn es junge Hunde regnet ich bin am Wasser!!!!

Sven


----------



## duck_68 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nordangler schrieb:


> keine 24 Stunden mehr  juhuuuuuuuu
> *Und wenn es junge Hunde regnet ich bin am Wasser*!!!!
> 
> Sven



Hmmmm bei uns regnets im Moment ausgewachsenen Doggen


----------



## Benny1982 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Martin: Bei uns hauts ebenfalls Doggen vom Himmel #q

Die ganze regnerrei wär mich ja egal ich hab nur ein schlechtes gefühl was den Wasserpegel in meinem Flüsschen angeht, wenn da braune brühe fließt wars dass mit forellen #q


----------



## Alexander2781 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So eine Sch...., Wettervorhersage für Hauzenberg ist laut wetter.com Starkregen, Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit 90 %. #q


----------



## duck_68 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Naja, dann muss man es halt mit Tauwurm (wo erlaubt) an Bacheinläufen probieren - funzt bei uns eigentlich recht gut.... ist aber auf Forellen halt nicht die edelste Art zu fischen


----------



## Nordangler (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Meine Empfehlung sind Myran-Spinner in 7 , 10 und 15 gr.
Erstklassiger Lauf und hohe Fanggarantie.
Farbe Kupfer und Gold.

Sven


----------



## Benny1982 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich will morgen auf jedenfall meine 3cm Gufis probieren in rot. Spinner Wobbler und Co. hab ich auch dabei und wenns alles nix hilft sind da noch meine kleinen Köfis und zur Not ne Packung Tauwürmchen.

Wetterstatus: Es hat aufgehört zu regnen! :vik:


----------



## Alexander2781 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich angle aus Überzeugung mit 3-er Mepps Aglia in Kupfer und Gold, werde aber mal über diese Myran-Spinner nachdenken. Wo bekommt man diese Spinner?

Bei uns sind natürliche Köder strengstens verboten.

Gruß
Alexander2781


----------



## HOX (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mittelohrentzündung...beidseitig


----------



## Alexander2781 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Nordangler (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Im Moment scheint die Sonne bei uns. Windstärke liegt bei 3.

Sven


----------



## Kochtoppangler (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Boah das kann nicht angehen , ein Tag vor ende der Schonzeit son Traumwetter und morgen gehts dann so richtig beschissen los .


----------



## Rossi1983 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Morgen ist Regen angesagt und Windgeschindigkeiten bei 40 km/h - Böen sogar bis 80 km/h. Das Wobbler und Spinner werfen wird also ein Kunststück, vor allem wenn der "Fluss" nur zwichen 1,5m - 3m breit ist .
Aber am Wasser bin ich morgen auf alle Fälle.


----------



## Benny1982 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Richtig morgen früh um 7 rein in die Wathose und los gehts und wenn morgen die Welt untergeht da geh ich mit ihr am Wasser unter :m


----------



## Nordangler (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Benny1982 schrieb:


> Richtig morgen früh um 7 rein in die Wathose und los gehts und wenn morgen die Welt untergeht da geh ich mit ihr am Wasser unter :m



Gute Einstellung. So soll es denn auch sein. Ich bin mit von der Partie.

Sven#h


----------



## duck_68 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Warum wollt Ihr alle erst morgen los - Schonzeitende ist doch schon Heute - Bei uns jedenfalls


----------



## Streifenjäger (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich bin auch in ner Stunde am Wasser...falls ich was fang stell ich nachher noch rein#6


----------



## Rossi1983 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Tja bei uns endet die Schonzeit erst morgen. Heisst heute müssen wir noch auf heißen Kohlen sitzen.
Aber morgen gaaaaaaanz früh geht´s los. Werde jetzt dann erst mal mein Auto beladen, dann hab ich in der Früh den Mist weg .
Bilder stelle ich dann auch rein, vorausgesetzt ich sollte was fangen .


----------



## Benny1982 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ach so Rolf falls du Otto den Saibling fängst wirf ihn gefälligst wieder rein.

Du erkennst ihn an geschätzten 60cm länge und seinem fetten knallroten Bauch. Der wurde von mir besonders liebevoll besetzt :m


----------



## Alexander2781 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War soeben am Bach zum nachschauen, das Wasser ist leider zu schmutzig, werde also noch ein paar Tage warten müssen. :c


----------



## Badebube (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Bayernfan....Kannst ja mal auf unsere Hp schauen.Bayern-Fan-Club-Gammertingen.de....

Werd morgen auch zum Anfischen auf die Forellen bei uns im Vereinsgewässer gehen.Wir treffen uns auch morgen früh...Bei uns sind aber nur Kunstköder erlaubt.. Spinner,Blinker,Wobbler usw sind bei uns erst ab Mai erlaubt.Das heißt also,dass ich mit schweren Nymphfen fischen werde.Die Forellen stehen sicherlich noch recht tief....Wünsche euch aber ein schönen Tag und Perti Heil


----------



## Schildifreak (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns sind die Forellen auch heute schon frei geworden!
Hab auf ca. 2 Stunden  3 Stück (alle ca. 33 cm) gefangen.
Ich hoffe, dass es heute Nacht nicht so stark regnet, damit ich morgen noch einen drauf packen kann.

Viel Petri euch allen für Morgen!!! |supergri


----------



## Streifenjäger (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bin wieder zurück...jetzt weiß ich wieder was mir seit Oktober gefehlt hat


----------



## Blauzahn (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Tja, wir müssen noch zwei Monate warten.... :c

Aber unsere 7-monatige Schonzeit (vom 01.10. - 30.04.) hat auch was, so können die Jungs und Mädels ordentlich für Nachwuchs sorgen, damit es dann von Mai bis September wieder ordentlich was zu fangen gibt!

Grüße


----------



## Badebube (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hoffe ich fange morgen auch welche. Hab schon sehnsucht..:l:l:l:l:l
Allerdings nur mit Fliege. Den drilling deines Spinners hat sie ja gut geschluckt...Das lösen vom Haken war sicherlich nicht schonend... hat sie geblutet?  Muss jeder aber selber´wissen wie er mit dem Fischumgeht.......#h


----------



## Streifenjäger (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Musst dir keine Sorgen machen...hab die Wiederhaken immer leicht angedrückt |rolleyes

Geblutet hat sie definitiv nicht, war ja nur vorne im Maul gehakt...#h


----------



## fishingchamp (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri!
Bei mir sind noch 15 Tage Schonzeit.
Ich habe aber eigentlich keinen Hausfluss für Bafos, da ich erst ein, zwei mal in kleinen Flüssen auf Forellen geangelt habe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Boah das kann nicht angehen , ein Tag vor ende der Schonzeit son Traumwetter und morgen gehts dann so richtig beschissen los .


Du sagst es, verbunden mit Orkanböen-Warnung in ganz N-DE.


----------



## MuggaBadscher (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Frank!
Konnte heute auch einen guten Saisonstart verzeichnen!
Hab insgesamt 6 Forellen zwischen 25 und 31 cm gefangen.
Hier ein Bild von einem Goldbarren |rolleyes
http://img517.*ih.us/img517/931/sany0004mr5.jpg


----------



## Goldfisch_Deluxe (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hi kennt jemand den kleinen fluss der an harselwinkel vorbei fließt?? wollte mal da auf bafos angeln wenn die flugshow ist. geh da zelten und alles weiß jemand wo man karten für den fluss bekommt??


----------



## Streifenjäger (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ach...und ich hab unsre Oma wieder an genau der gleichen Stelle gesehen


----------



## fishingchamp (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mir ist gerade eingefallen, dass ich am Ende der Schonzeit schon auf dem Weg in Richtung Kroatien bin (Osterferien).
Wollen am Meer auf Stachelmakrelen und Wolfsbarsche angeln.
Vielleicht versuchen wir es aber mal auf der Hinfahrt irgendwo in Slowenien.
Dort gibt es ein paar geniale Flüsschen und auch Seen (an einem See gibt es eine Stelle, an der massenhaft Döbel stehen, toristenbedingt, und auch die ein oder andere schöne Bafo).

MFG
Felix

MFG
Felix


----------



## MuggaBadscher (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Streifenjäger schrieb:


> ach...und ich hab unsre Oma wieder an genau der gleichen Stelle gesehen


Dann wissen wir ja, dass es sie noch gibt! Die wird auf jeden Fall noch fällig! :q


----------



## maesox (1. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hier noch eine Schöne von gestern,die die 60er Marke nur ganz knapp verfehlt hat!!

Gefangen auf Gummi im Neckar.
http://img525.*ih.us/img525/7189/img1079fa61vv0.jpg


Gruß Matze

PS:

*Petri auch an alle anderen Fänger !!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## holle (1. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

sehr schön! petri!

bin auch schon heiss auf den mai... :z


----------



## Nordangler (1. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Waren heute zu dritt los. Am Fluß angekommen die vorhergesehende Entäuschung. Hochwasser und trübe wie Hechtsuppe.
Nichts desto Trotz fischten wir 3 Stunden alles ab. Der Wind nahm inzwischen teilweise Orkanstärke an und der tolle Regen platsche richtig lustig in unseren Gesichtern.
Nach kurzem Kriegsrat beschlossen wir nun an einem See auf Barsch zu angeln.
Bewaffnet mit unseren Myran-Spinnern ging es dann auch los. Ulli bekam nach dem 3. Wurf
gleich den ersten Biss. Nach kurzem Drill kam ein Hecht an die Oberfläche. Knappe 45 cm lang. Nach kurzem Fotoshotting ging der Fisch zurück ins nasse Element. Die nächste halbe Stunde bekamen wir noch 4 weitere Hechte bis 68 cm. Alle durften nach Fotoaufnahmen zurück in ihr Element.
Nun beschlossen wir Feierabend zu machen. Die Barsche wollten nicht und die Hechte wollten wir nicht. 
Fazit des Tages: Ein stürmischer und nasser Tag der nicht der passende Auftakt auf Bachforelle war. Fisch haben wir aber gesehen und unsere Stimmung war echt super.

Nächster Versuch wird demnächst gestartet.

Sven


----------



## fishingchamp (1. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri den Fängern zu den Bafos und zu den Hechten.
Ich vertreibe mir derweil die Zeit mit Forellenbilder (keine Bafos, konnte nur sehr kleine Fangen) aus meinem Frankreichurlaub wie diesem!

MFG
Felix


----------



## Nordangler (1. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> wieso macht ihr fotos von einem 45er hecht ? -.-



Wieso fragst du???



Sven


----------



## Nordangler (1. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Na gut.

Weil auch kleine Fische tolle Fotos abgeben.
Desweiteren fotografiere ich gerne.

Sven


----------



## MuggaBadscher (1. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu den tollen Fängen!#6
Ich bin nach einem Schneidervormittag am Neckar noch an die Echaz gegangen.
Dort angekommen stellte ich fest, dass das Wasser leicht trüb war. Die Kläranlage oder irgendein Regenauffangbecken wurde wahrscheinlich irgendwo flussaufwärts geleert.
Doch das machte den Bafos überhaupt nichts aus und sie bissen sogar überstürzt auf meinen Mepps Spinner Gr.2.
http://img169.*ih.us/img169/8549/sany0006vt8.jpg
Da ich schon lang mit Gufis Forellen fangen will und die Forellen ziemlich heftig auf die Drillinge gebissen ham hab ich mir gedacht, da es dort ja so schön beisst müsste ja auch Gummi laufen.
Also einen Wedgetail 4,5cm montiert und rumprobiert. Und tatsächlich! Die Bafos ham sogar noch mehr gebissen! Kennen den Köder wahrscheinlich noch net...
http://img181.*ih.us/img181/2306/sany0008qm8.jpg
Sogar eine Forelle mit maximal 15 cm hat den Köder richtig genommen!|bigeyes
http://img215.*ih.us/img215/7725/sany0009ch0.jpg

Danach noch n anderen Gummiköder dran gemacht den ich geschenkt bekommen hab. Noch mal Danke!!!! #6
Und der Köder hat dann auch richtig zugeschlagen!
Eine richtig schön gezeichnete Bafo mit ungefähr 35 cm hat richtig Laune an der Skeli gemacht.
So rote Punkte hab ich bei noch keiner Bafo gesehn...:k
http://img260.*ih.us/img260/8149/sany0010ft4.jpg

http://img240.*ih.us/img240/5601/sany0012xm8.jpg

Danach gesellte sich noch PureContact dazu der auch noch schöne Forellen fing!
Dann fing ich noch einige kleinere und am Schluss hab ich mir  noch eine mitgenommen.
http://img225.*ih.us/img225/4170/sany0014wb8.jpg

War ein richtig schöner Nachmittag, der den Vormittag ziemlich schnell vergessen lies.
Insgesamt waren es schätzungsweise um die 25 Forellen (in allen Größen), von denen eine entnommen wurde.
Und ja ich find auch das Bilder von kleineren Fischen schön sind..|uhoh:
Gruß Marx #h


----------



## Shez (2. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu euren Fängen !!

@MarxderAnfänger: Welche Gummifische sind das die man auf den Fotos sieht? Besonders der gelblich gefärbte interessiert mich.

Gruß Mario

p.s Blei bzw Hakengrösse wäre auch was #6


----------



## Steinadler (2. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hallo, 

also mal allen fängern ein dickes petri#6. ich muss leider noch bis zum 15 märz warten und dann kann ich auch noch nicht sofort los .......skiurlaub :c aber wenigstens könnt ihr schon ein bissel forellenangeln genießen ^^ :l.

Mfg


----------



## holle (2. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Shez schrieb:


> Petri zu euren Fängen !!
> 
> @MarxderAnfänger: Welche Gummifische sind das die man auf den Fotos sieht? Besonders der gelblich gefärbte interessiert mich.
> 
> ...



bin zwar nicht der gefragte, aber denke weiterhelfen zu können. 

also der obere gummi ist ein wedgetail (steht auch unterm bild) an einem profiblinker-jig grösse a, dürfte einem rundkopf mit grösse 2-1 in ca 4-5 gramm entsprechen. der untere ist höchstwahrscheinlich ein pb attractor in 3 oder 5cm allerdings ist mir die farbe ein rätsel.

ps: übrigens petri an marx!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wegen dieser verdammt langen Schonzeit geht es bei mir erst frühestens wieder am 5. April los mit dem Fliegenfischen auf Forellen. Das ist echt viel zu lange. Ich werde ja jetzt schon ganz verrückt, wenn ich Fotos mit hübsch gefärbten Bafos sehe.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> @maxderanfänger, schön dass wir hier wegen dir auch mal ein paar pics mit gufis drauf haben, is gut^^
> 
> @nordangler
> naja, wie du meinst, ich gehe da mal jetzt nich weiter drauf ein, aber nur weil du vorhin so einen schönen bericht in deinem andern thread geschrieben hast ^^


 
Ich glaube es will uns was mitteilen#d:q


Petri den Fängern der schönen Bafo´s bei uns geht es erst am 1. April los

mfg Flo


----------



## Nordangler (2. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> @maxderanfänger, schön dass wir hier wegen dir auch mal ein paar pics mit gufis drauf haben, is gut^^
> 
> @nordangler
> naja, wie du meinst, ich gehe da mal jetzt nich weiter drauf ein, aber nur weil du vorhin so einen schönen bericht in deinem andern thread geschrieben hast ^^



Muß ich den jetzt verstehen???

Sven


----------



## PureContact (2. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

http://img248.*ih.us/img248/3951/dsc00405aj4.jpg




http://img442.*ih.us/img442/7178/sany0013hn3.jpg




 Ich finde einfach unsere Forellen sind die schönsten 

27cm oben 35cm unten, daie Dicke war für mein Gewässer die größte bis jetzt...
angle aber auch erst max ein 3/4 Jahr dort...
mal schaun was Sie noch so in sich birgt ...


----------



## maesox (2. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Phil


Na,Na !!!! Andere sind auch nicht häßlich!!! *g*


----------



## PureContact (2. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



maesox schrieb:


> @Phil
> 
> 
> Na,Na !!!! Andere sind auch nicht häßlich!!! *g*




hab ja auch nur n etwas guten Einstieg gesucht...


----------



## Nordangler (2. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Glückwunsch zu den Fischen.

Sven


----------



## Alexander2781 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wir haben hier leider immer noch Hochwasser.
Schöne Forellen, Glückwunsch.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kann es sein das du einfach nur schreibst um deinen Postingzähler hochzutreiben? Wenn du dies verneinst, stellst du dich selber als "nicht gerade schlau" hin, um nicht beleidigend zu wirken. Bei uns wurde Satzbau schon im 2 Schuljahr unterrichtet, weiß ja nicht wie das bei euch so ist

@ Pc: Petri Heil! Zwei schöne Bafo´s hast du da erwischt

mfg Flo


----------



## Nordangler (2. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Flo geh nicht so hart ins Gericht. 
Glaube das Johnnie eigentlich ein feiner Kerl ist. Und das mit den Postings kriegt er auch noch besser hin, damit ein älterer Mann wie ich es auch verstehe.

Sven


----------



## MuggaBadscher (2. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Manche verwechseln halt ein Post mit einer Messengernachricht....
Ich war heut wieder an unserem Forellenbach.
Morgends konnte ich 6 kleine Forellen überlisten. Heut Nachmittag nicht mal eine!
Das Wasser war heut richtig klar!
gruß Chris


----------



## PureContact (2. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Kann es sein das du einfach nur schreibst um deinen Postingzähler hochzutreiben? Wenn du dies verneinst, stellst du dich selber als "nicht gerade schlau" hin, um nicht beleidigend zu wirken. Bei uns wurde Satzbau schon im 2 Schuljahr unterrichtet, weiß ja nicht wie das bei euch so ist
> 
> @ Pc: Petri Heil! Zwei schöne Bafo´s hast du da erwischt
> 
> mfg Flo




Danke,
sind wirkiche Prachtexemlplare, wobei ich die ganz dunklen fast am schönsten finde, bei uns gibts auch alle verschiedenen Färbungen von Gold zu Schwarz bis hin zu ganz grün...


----------



## spin-paule (3. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger#6!
Leider ist mein Revier hoffnungslos mit brauner Brühe überflutet... werde mich also noch ein wenig gedulden müssen|uhoh:.

Gruß Paul


----------



## Nordangler (3. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



spin-paule schrieb:


> Ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger#6!
> Leider ist mein Revier hoffnungslos mit brauner Brühe überflutet... werde mich also noch ein wenig gedulden müssen|uhoh:.
> 
> Gruß Paul



Bei mir auch. Trotzdem gehe ich ans Wasser. Wer weiß vieleicht beißt ja trotzdem eine. Und denn ne große weil sie ihre Scheu verlieren.

Sven


----------



## spin-paule (4. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Bei mir auch. Trotzdem gehe ich ans Wasser. Wer weiß vieleicht beißt ja trotzdem eine. Und denn ne große weil sie ihre Scheu verlieren.
> 
> Sven



Hast recht, Sven, wenn die großen Unterstände durch Hochwasser "unbewohnbar" geworden sind, dann sind die strömungsarmen Buchten bei Hochwasser durchaus ein paar Würfe wert.

Heute habe ich ein paar Fotos vom Kocher gemacht. Das Hochwasser ist seit Samstag um rund einen Meter wieder gefallen - dennoch ist der Fluss immer noch schwer zu befischen... nicht zuletzt weil Unmengen Treibgut das Spinnfischen erheblich erschweren.
http://img88.*ih.us/img88/7496/knastwehrstockwp4.th.jpg


----------



## Karpfenchamp (4. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die Harzer Forellen sind eindeutig die schönsten. Besonders die kleineren Fische sind einfach wahnsinnig gut gefärbt. 

Petri zu den Fischen.


----------



## Nordangler (4. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mein Kollege hatte heute einen  geschätzten 80er Lachs am Haken. Kurz vor der Landung ging er verloren. Der Lachs war blank und nicht mehr gefärbt.
An einer 8 gr. Spinnrute ein hammerdrill.
Die Treene hat echt immer wieder Überraschungen parat.
Der Lachs biß auf einen Myra-Spinner in 10 gr.

Sven


----------



## MuggaBadscher (4. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Die Harzer Forellen sind eindeutig die schönsten. Besonders die kleineren Fische sind einfach wahnsinnig gut gefärbt.
> 
> Petri zu den Fischen.


Ne die aus unserem Forellenbach sind viiiiel schöner! |rolleyes
Oder Philipp? |wavey:


----------



## MuggaBadscher (4. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Mein Kollege hatte heute einen  geschätzten 80er Lachs am Haken. Kurz vor der Landung ging er verloren. Der Lachs war blank und nicht mehr gefärbt.
> An einer 8 gr. Spinnrute ein hammerdrill.
> Die Treene hat echt immer wieder Überraschungen parat.
> Der Lachs biß auf einen Myra-Spinner in 10 gr.
> ...


Das war bestimmt n hammer Drill! Wir warten hier am Neckar noch auf den Lachs #6


----------



## Matchking (4. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich muss Karpfenchamp Recht geben,
die Harzer oder besser gesagt, wenn ich ür mich spreche,
die Vorharzer Forellen sind echt eine Augenweide.
Die Fische bei uns aus der Leine und denn umliegenden Bächen und Flüssen sehen echt schick aus.
Wenn ich daran denke,werde ich morgen mal ein paar Bilder online stellen.


----------



## Seele (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich reih mich auchmal ein. Ich hab gestern meine 1. Bachforelle der Saison AUSSERHALB der Schonzeit gefangen, die war natürlich gleich 15cm kleiner als die in der Schonzeit. Mit 36cm zwar ein ziemlicher Furzer, aber wunderbar gezeichnet und auch net gerade mager. Wundert mich, dass überhaupt noch welche drin sind von letztem Jahr die beißen. Aber jetzt sollte der Besatz dann kommen, aber dann isses auch wieder langweilig wenn man in 2h über 20Forellen fängt. Tja dem Angler kann mans einfach nicht recht machen.

MFG Seele


----------



## HOX (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



seele schrieb:


> Mit 36cm zwar ein ziemlicher Furzer, aber wunderbar gezeichnet und auch net gerade mager. Wundert mich, dass überhaupt noch welche drin sind von letztem Jahr die beißen. Aber jetzt sollte der Besatz dann kommen, aber dann isses auch wieder langweilig wenn man in 2h über 20Forellen fängt. Tja dem Angler kann mans einfach nicht recht machen.
> 
> MFG Seele



Um wieviele mm ist er jetzt länger?!


----------



## Alexander2781 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Habe gestern die Saison eröffnet, bei +1° C und leichtem Hochwasser.
Gebissen haben leider nur die kleineren Bachforellen um die 27 - 30 cm. Gefreut hat mich ein Bachsaibling mit 29 cm. Die Fische habe ich mit einem kupfernen 3-er Mepps gefangen.

Gruß
Alexander2781


----------



## Seele (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ HOX was solln der Scheiß


----------



## Kochtoppangler (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute gings bei mir auch los .

Um kurz nach 9 Stand ich am Wasser  , und war erstmal am überlegen ob ich mir überhaupt ne Karte holen soll oder gleich wieder nach Hause fahre .
Wasserstand war nähmlich viel zu hoch dafür hatte das schön braun gefärbte Wasser ca. eine Sichttiefe von 10 cm .
Naja aber da ich schon ne halbe Stunde mitm Auto gefahren bin kann mans ja mal kurz probieren .

Also Karte gekauft und los .
Das UL Gerät konnte diesmal ganz klar im Auto bleiben , zum Glück hatte ich aber noch meine neue Mefo Kombo ( Skelletor 2 3m 8-32gr WG , Daiwa Exceler 2500 , 10er Fireline Crystal) dabei , die eh noch auf ihren ersten Fischkontakt gewartet hat .

Für nen Köder hatte ich mich auch recht schnell entschieden , ein 5cm Ugly duckling .
Der läuft sehr tief und macht auch bei ruhiger Führung ordentlich Alarm .

Zuerst gings an die Stelle wo ich auch im letztem Jahr zum Saisonbeginn bei ähnlichen Bedingungen den ersten Fisch erwischt hatte , die Einmündung eines kleinen Baches der anscheinend bei Hochwasser jede Menge Tauwürmer ins Wasser spült an denen sich die Forellen sattfressen .

Ich ließ den Köder fast auf der Stelle in der Strömung spielen und holte ihn immernur ein kleines AStück ein . Brauchte dann auch nur 2 Würfe bis die Rute plötzlich krumm war , und ich war plötzlich froh über die Mefo kombo , denn der Fische hatte ordentlich Power und nutzte auch noch die starke Strömung zu seinem Vorteil .
Nach nen paar Min konnte ich die erste Forelle landen , mit immerhin 41 cm sogar eine recht große , der Haken saß recht tief also kam der Fisch gleich für die küche mit .







2 Würfe später hing dann die nächste , eine etwas kleinere .
Nach kurzem Drill konnte die sich allerdings losschütteln .

Ich suchte nun ein paar andere Plätze ab , und auf einmal ging es schlag auf schlag .
Ich konnte noch 2 weitere Forellen landen die beide wieder schwimmen durften die eine müsste irgendwas um die 38 cm haben die 2. schätze ich auf über 40 cm .











Was mich ein wenig ärgerte war das ich in der Zeit noch 4 weitere Fische im Drill kurz vor der Landung verloren habe . Denke mal weil man gegen die Strömung sehr viel Druck machen muss .

Danach tat sich dann erstmal für längere Zeit garnichts mehr , obwohl ich eine ziehmliche Strecke absuchte .

Also nochmal Zurück zu einer anderen topstelle , die ich dann sehr gründlich abfischte und nochmal 2 Fische zum Biss überreden konnte , aber auch diese konnten sich nach kurzem Drill vom Haken befreien .

Dann wieder funkstille , und dazu versenkte ich auch noch meinen Erfolgswobbler .
Probierte dann noch ein paar Köder aus aber irgendwie lief nichts mehr .

Bis ich dann nen Illex chubby ausprobierte , gleich beim ersten Wurf ging ein leichter Ruck durch die Rute , danach nichts mehr .
Nächster Wurf an die gleiche Stelle , wieder ein kurzer Ruck , danach nix .
Da ich nicht sicher war ob das nun Grund oder Fischkontakt war fischte ich die Stelle weiter gründlich ab , und nach einigen Würfen hing der Fisch dann plötzlich , eine weitere schöne 40er Bafo die den Köder malwieder voll genomen hatte .






danach wechselte ich noch ein paarmal die Stelle machte aber recht schnell Schluss . Fanglimit hatte ich eh erreicht und war eigentlich recht zufrieden mit dem Saisonanfang .


Auffällig war allerdings das die Forellen den Winter anscheinend sehr gut überstanden haben , das waren allesamt keine Hungerhaken sondern im Gegenteil vollgefressene Kraftprotze .
Denke mal wenn der Wasserstand noch nen bisschen runtergeht , wird da  einiges an großen fiorellen rauskommen dieses Jahr .


----------



## grintz (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

'n dickes Petri zu diesen schönen BaFos, insbesondere unter diesen widrigen Bedingungen !

so long


----------



## MuggaBadscher (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Kochtoppangler!
Das nenn ich einen sehr guten Start in die neue Saison!!!#6
Bei so angetrübtem Wasser scheinen sie sich wirklich um einiges sicherer zu fühlen und beißen dann auch besser.
Gruß Chris


----------



## Matchking (6. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Na dann,...Dickes Petri!!

Klasse Bericht 
und tolle Fische


----------



## Nordangler (6. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kochtopp starkes Ding!!! Meinen Glückwunsch zum Auftakt.

Sven


----------



## Schildifreak (6. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich komm auch gerade vom Forellenangeln zurück.
Hab eine Bachforelle mit 32cm und eine mit 36cm gefangen.
Köder:Mistwürmer (angeboten an der Pose)


----------



## Streifenjäger (6. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War auch grad an meinem Forellenbach...
nicht ein Zupfer, gar nix...ich denk das liegt daran,dass das Wasser extrem klar und niedrig war, hab mich auch schon am Montag nur mit Mühe und Not mit 2 kleineren Bafos entschneidern können|evil:

Jetzt hoff ich mal das der Schnee demnächst abschmilzt und die Pegel steigen, vielleicht sind sie dann ein bischen gefräßiger#6


----------



## greenangel (7. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin Moin
war grad bei uns an der Treene!
Wasserstand war sehr hoch und echt üble Strömung!
Konnte leider keine Bafo überlisten.Ohne Fisch bin ich dennoch nicht geblieben denn ich konnte noch einen 47er Hecht und ein halbes dutzend 25er Barsche erbeuten von denen einer gleich bei mir in der Pfanne landet(lecker,lecker).
Ein größerer Fisch den ich nicht identifizieren konnte ist mir leider unter einer Brücke ausgeschlitz da ich bei der Strömung leider nicht davon abhalten unter sie zu schwimmen(ich stand auf der Brücke) :c
Köder war immer ein Flachlaufender Wobbler in Firetiger!
Allles in allem ein sehr schöner Nachmittag!
mfg greenangel


----------



## maesox (8. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne Forellen,die ihr da gefangen habt!!!!!!!! Petri !!!!!!!!

War gestern auch noch ne Stunde am Wasser und konnte auf den letzten Drücker diese "satte" Räuberin zum kurzen Landgang überreden.
http://img368.*ih.us/img368/7937/img1085yd1.jpg

http://img392.*ih.us/img392/5631/img1086hv9.jpg


----------



## Tisie (8. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

Petri Heil zu den schönen Forellen!

Ich verstehe aber nicht, warum Ihr die Fische für ein Foto in den Dreck legt und dann wieder schwimmen laßt. Denkt bitte daran, daß die Schleimhaut sehr empfindlich ist und die Fische sensibel auf Verletzungen der Schleimhaut reagieren. Ihr tut den Fischen und Euch selbst damit keinen Gefallen, denn was nützt eine zurückgesetzte Forelle, wenn sie wenig später stirbt?! Bitte denkt auch an die Fische und fotografiert sie im Wasser oder verzichtet im Zweifel auf das Foto. Vielen Dank!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Kochtoppangler (8. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zum Fisch !
(Und ne hübsche Angel haste auch ^^)

Aber fisch in den Dreck legen und dann wieder schwimmen lassen ist wirklich keine gute Idee , dann kannst ihn eigentlich auch gleich abschlagen ...
Würd empfehlen fische die wieder schwimmen dürfen entweder gleich im Wasser zu knipsen , oder halt kurz im feuchten Keschernetz .
In beiden fällen sollte der fisch wenn überhaupt nur für ein paar Sekunden aus dem Wasser !


----------



## maesox (8. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

...ist gut.......................


----------



## Badebube (9. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Angelfreunde´ !!!

Komme gerade auch von der Forellenjagt nach hause...Konnte sieben ´Bafos fangen...4 stezte ich aber wieder zurück, da sie weniger wie 30 cm hatten....
War aber nicht mit der Spinnrute sonder mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs.....Wir angel hier bei uns alle mit der Fliege.....
War ein toller Tag....... Perti zu euren Fischen


----------



## Badebube (9. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Badebube schrieb:


> Hallo Angelfreunde´ !!!
> 
> Komme gerade auch von der Forellenjagt nach hause...Konnte sieben ´Bafos fangen...4 stezte ich aber wieder zurück, da sie weniger wie 30 cm hatten....
> War aber nicht mit der Spinnrute sonder mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs.....Wir angel hier bei uns alle mit der Fliege.....
> War ein toller Tag....... Perti zu euren Fischen


 


Schöne Fänge zwischen 33 und 37 cm....
Das Fleisch der Bafos ist der hammer


----------



## Nordangler (9. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Waren heute an der oberen Treene unterwegs. Nach 2 Stunden angeln bekam ich ein  Hammerbiss. Eine große Mefo/Lachs hatte sich den Miniwobbler einverleibt. Nach 5 Minuten schönen Drill war sie dicht am Ufer. In dem Moment wo wir anfangen wollten mit dem keschern machte sie nochmals einen Sprung und schüttelte sich dabei den Wobbler raus.
Wir schätzten den Fisch auf 80 cm. Der Fisch war eindeutig silbern und nicht mehr gefärbt.
Ich könnte heulen vor Ärger. Meine erste große Forelle in der Treene und ich vergeige sie.

Sven


----------



## MuggaBadscher (9. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Nordangler:
Das ist schade! Ich hatte gestern auch ne gute auf nen kleinen Kopyto... bevor ich aber ein zweites Mal kräftig anschlagen konnte war sie weg... :c
Heute ein kompletten Nullinger an unserem Neckarstück hingelegt...
Gruß Chris


----------



## Living Dead (9. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Waren heute an der oberen Treene unterwegs. Nach 2 Stunden angeln bekam ich ein  Hammerbiss. Eine große Mefo/Lachs hatte sich den Miniwobbler einverleibt. Nach 5 Minuten schönen Drill war sie dicht am Ufer. In dem Moment wo wir anfangen wollten mit dem keschern machte sie nochmals einen Sprung und schüttelte sich dabei den Wobbler raus.
> Wir schätzten den Fisch auf 80 cm. Der Fisch war eindeutig silbern und nicht mehr gefärbt.
> Ich könnte heulen vor Ärger. Meine erste große Forelle in der Treene und ich vergeige sie.
> 
> Sven



Schade! Hm gibt es denn zur Zeit fette silberne Mefos in der Au? Oder sind das abgelaichte die schon wieder silbern sind?


----------



## Nordangler (10. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War eine abgelaichte, die schon silbern war.

Sven


----------



## Alexander2781 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War gestern ca. 3 Stunden unterwegs, gefangen habe ich 4 Bachforellen mit 30, 2 x 31 und 34 cm.


----------



## PureContact (10. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Was laufen denn grad bei euch für Farben?
bei uns ist es grad echt komisch, wechselt am Tag zwischen hell und dunkel...


----------



## Badebube (10. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Weiß ja nicht mit was du los willst.Ich hab braune Goldkopfnymphen verwendet und sehr gut gefangen.Ist ja aber von Gewässer zu Gewässer verschieden. Könnte in 4 Std 7 Bafos fangen.....:vik:

Nus die Fliege im Wasser fängt den Fisch#h


----------



## saiblingfreak 123 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also ich war jetzt endlich auch mal wieder am Wasser und wollte die erste der Saison fangen. Aber dank Hochwasser und Regen wurde es ein bisschen Nass und ich musste wieder ohne eine Bachforelle nach Hause gehn. Wie ich sehe benutzen viele von euch kleine Gummifisch. Habt ihr dann Geflochtene drauf oder ganz normale. Habs auch versucht aber ich brauch ne stärkere Schnur mit 0,16er ist jeder Bodenkontakt ein Köderverlust. Und wie führt ihr den Gummifisch?
Petri zu den schönen Forellen
Michael#h


----------



## Adlerfan (11. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

kann nur von letzter saison sprechen (muss noch ein bisschen warten bis ich wieder los darf..:c) und da habe ich auch des öfteren gummifische benutzt um größere, tiefe gumpen zu befischen. habe 0,20er mono (4,2kg) drauf und es hat ganz gut geklappt. das führen der gummifische bestimmt der gewässergrund und die damit verbundene hängergefahr.


----------



## Nordangler (12. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich werde es sobald es etwas wärmer wird mit Drop-Shot versuchen.

Habe mir die Forellenbox von Jackson bestellt.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (12. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich werde es sobald es etwas wärmer wird mit Drop-Shot versuchen.

Habe mir die Forellenbox von Jackson bestellt.

Sven


----------



## MuggaBadscher (12. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Forellenbox von Jackson?? 
Hört sich interessant an|bla:
Gibts die in nem Inetshop wo ich mir des mal anschauen kann?
Find über google leider nix.#c
Bei uns sind heut die Bäche in kürzester Zeit zu reißenden Strömen angeschwollen. #d
Gruß Chris


----------



## snorreausflake (12. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey Marx,
schau mal bei Stollenwerk da gibts die spezielle Drop Shot Forellenbox von Jackson, oder fahr gleich nach Plochingen dann kannst se dir ja mal live anschauen.
Gruß Snorre


----------



## tsgfrade (12. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

wäre nett wenn du mal ein paar Bilder von der Box reinstellen könntest, wenn sie da ist. Würd mich auch interessieren was da alles so drin ist. Natürlich aber auch wie der Erfolg damit ist.

Gruss


----------



## MuggaBadscher (12. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

K danke für den Tip!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Drop shot auf Forellen ?

Klingt interessant , hatte ich mir diese Saison auf alle fälle auch mal vorgenommen das anzutesten , kenne zumindest einige Stellen wo das eventuell Erfolgreich sein könnte .

Auf alle fälle ausführlich berichten wies läuft ^^


----------



## florianparske (13. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Zunächst mal PETRI allen Fängern!

Hoffentlich stimmen Wetter und Wasserstand am Sonntag!
Dann kann ich endlich wieder an die Werre auf BaFo-Pirsch!
Mich juckts schon in den Fingern!

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Tanersug (13. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo erstmal an alle,

bin zwar schon länger registriert, schreibe aber meinen ersten Kommentar in dieses super Forum! :k
War am Montag los und konnte neben einigen 30er Bachforellen auch noch diesen schönen Saibling an den Haken bringen! Der brachte es auf 45cm und konnte mit einem ABU Tormentor überlistet werden! Das ist bis jetzt mein größter Fisch aus diesem Gewässer!

schönen Tag noch


----------



## Felix 1969 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Modell Superschlank!

Petri Heil....


----------



## Adlerfan (13. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Heil zum Saibling!!!#6


----------



## fariofreak (13. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

schöner Saibling:m


----------



## MuggaBadscher (13. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zum Saibling!
Ich werds nacher auch mal an unserem Bach testen was so läuft.


----------



## MuggaBadscher (13. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So komm wieder zurück.
Der Wasserstand war nur leicht erhöht und die Trübung war auch noch akzeptabel. Aber die Strömung hat mir ganz schön zu schaffen gemacht. Konnte dann in knapp 1,5 h 3 mittlere Forellen landen. Eine weitere hab ich im Drill verloren, der Wobbler hat sich aus dem Quicklink gelöst #q:r
So ein Sch**ß! Wie mich das jetzt noch aufregt! Also den ersten Salmo in dem Jahr verloren und die Forelle schwimmt mit dem jetzt im Maul noch rum. :c 
Aber morgen gehts wieder los! |rolleyes
Gruß Marx


----------



## Kochtoppangler (17. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute mal wieder los .

Da es die letzten tage recht trocken war , ist der Wasserstand so langsam wieder im normalen Bereich , das Wasser war zwar immer noch recht trüb , aber schon klarer als letztes mal , und vor allem deutlich weniger Treibgut .

Also Karte gekauft und los . Nachdem ich ein paar Minuten bei strahlendem Sonnenschein fische wurde ich erstmal mit Sturmböen und Hagelschauern beglückt , Die Fische schienen bei dem Dreckwetter auch nicht aus dem Wasser kommen zu wollen , obwohl ich die selben Stellen wie beim letzten mal ansteuerte tat sich erstmal absolut garnichts .

Erst nach ca. 2 Stunden ( und mehreren Wetterwechseln) kam dann der erste Biss und ich konnt zumindest schonmal eine kleine 
Forelle ( so um die 35 denk ich mal ) landen .
Da meine Finger vom Wetter und dem kalten Wasser schon ein wenig steifgefroren waren ist sie mir dann nach dem fotografieren leider aus der hand gerutscht 







Danach gings erstmal erfolglos weiter . Als ich grad damit anfing an einem sehr guten spot mal mit ein paar unterschiedlichen Ködern abzufischen stapften am Gegenüberliegenden ufer 3 Angler an und platzierten sich mit ihren Wurmruten ca. 15m bachaufwärts |motz:

Naja hab ihnen dann die Stelle überlassen und bin an nen anderen Abschnitt gefahren , auch hier erstmal erfolglos .
Aber dann !
An einer Stelle unterhalb eines ins Wasser hängenden busches erstmal wieder ein biß , und beim nächsten Wurf war dann die Rute krumm .
Erst dachte ich Biss :vik: , dann ******* nur nen Hänger :c
Und auf einmal meldete sich der Hänger mit mehreren dumpfen Schlägen in der Rute und begann Bachaufwärts an mir vorbei zu ziehen :k.

Das war ganz sicher keine Lütte Bafo sondern mal was richtig fettes . Obwohl ich ordentlich druck machte Kämpfte der Fisch weiter in Grundnähe , ich träumte schon von ner ü50er Bafo :k

Und dann kam der Fisch endlich nach oben .  Über 50 cm stimmte wirklich , leider wars keine Forelle sondern ein ca. 60er Hecht ( der erste den ich in dem gewässer überhaupt dran hatte) .

Ein Kopfschütteln und dann flog mir der Wobbler entgegen .
Naja wenns wirklich ne Bafo gewesen wäre hätte ich mich jetzt mehr geärgert :q


Dann kam ich an einer Brücke an , eine sehr gute Stelle wo oft was zu holen ist . leider bin ich nicht der einzige der das weiß , die Stelle wurd schon von nem anderen ca. 15 min beackert .

Als er dann endlich weg war probierte ich hier erstmal ein paar Köder aus , aber es Biss natürlich nichts .

Dann aus Spaß mal nen Illex Baby Bunny dran gehängt , da ich den bis jetzt noch nie testen konnte .
Also raus damit . Da er recht flach läuft konnt man auch gut sehen wie das teil arbeitet , muss ordentlich Alarm im Wasser machen .
Zupfte ihn dann ca. 3m vor mir nen bisschen hin und her um zu sehen wie er sich verhält und Plötzlich schoss ne fette Forelle aus ihrer Deckung und packte zu .

Auch dieser Fisch schwamm zum Glück bachaufwärts was den Drill etwas vereinfachte .
das war schon eher die fischgröße wegen der ich hier war , ü50 hatte die zwar auch nicht , aber die 40cm Marke hatte sie schon deutlich hinter sich gebracht .
Auch hier hatte ich irgendwie kalte Finger 












Danach gings erstmal Erfolglos weiter .
irgendwann dann malwuieder auf nen Illex gewechselt ( Die teile bringens irgendwie immoment :q ) diesmal wieder den chubby .

ein Wurf und wieder nen Biss , und nach kurzem Drill kommt schonwieder ein Hecht zum Vorschein ?!?!






Anscheinend gibts mittlerweile so viele hechte das die schon anfangen sich gegenseitig zu futtern :q


3 Würfe später wieder Rute krumm , und nach 10 Minuten Kampf , konnte ich dann meinen bis jetzt größten Fang überhaupt per handlandung rausholen .






Schade eigentlich das das jetzt zum Anfang der Saison passiert ist , in einen Monat hätte ich danach nen Angelladen mit den ganzen Ködern die drin hängen eröffnen können .

So konnt ich nur ne Obligatorische Balzer Bachforelle retten die irgendjemand anscheinend an allen Möglichen und unmöglichen Stellen in dem gewässer hängenlässt ... 

Joa danach hab ichs danna cuh aufgegeben , Mittwoch gehts wieder los :m


----------



## MuggaBadscher (17. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu den Fischen!
Sind echt schöne Fotos dabei.
Wenn so viele Hechte drin sind, wieso angelst du dann ohne Stahlvorfach. |kopfkrat
Gruß Marx


----------



## Blink* (17. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wieder ein klasse Bericht !! 

Petri #6


----------



## Kochtoppangler (17. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich Angel schon seit jahren da und hatte bis heute noch nie Hechtkontakt ...

Außerdem ist ein Stahlvorfach zum Forellenangeln eh nicht so der bringer


----------



## mr.krabs (17. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die Hechte scheinen aber hungrig zu sein, dass sie auf Forellenköder losgehen. Was für ne Schnur hast du genommen?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (17. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War wieder mit der Mefokombo los , 0,10er Fireline Crystal + 0,28er FC Vorfach .

Wenns Wasser noch nen bisschen klarer wird dann gehts aber wieder mit UL Gerät los --> 0,04er Crystal + 0,18er FC


----------



## MuggaBadscher (17. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das mit dem Stahlvorfach war auch net wirklich ernst gemeint! |wavey:


----------



## Wallerschreck (18. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Man man, wenn die Schonzeit vorbei ist würde ich mit den Hechten da mal bisschen aufräumen die Bafo-Population wirds dir danken.

Petri zu den tollen Fängen und danke für den klasse Bericht :m

Bald ist der März rum und die Bafo auch hier wieder offen


----------



## Wasserpatscher (18. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Petri zu den tollen Fängen und danke für den klasse Bericht


 
Ja, toller Bericht (auch wenn ich eine 35er Bachforelle nicht wirklich klein nennen würde...)! Ich hatte schon in einem durchschnittlich 2 Meter breiten Bach, der stellenweise nur knöcheltief ist, einen Hecht von 45cm. Habe ich mich auch nicht schlecht gewundert!


----------



## Steinadler (23. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

so war gesteren die neue saison starten und konnte trotz starkem hochwasser eine bafo von ca 30cm landen. gebissen hatte sie vor einer staustufe auf einen 1er mepps.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (23. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Joa war gestern mit Steinadler los und es war wirklich ein chaotischer Tag:q
Dort wo das Wasser normalerweise nicht mal Knietief ist, war es gestern hüfthoch. Jeder Uferwechsel war ein risikoreicher Kraftakt, den Fluss zu überqueren war echt mühsam und verdammt schwierig...zu schwierig, hab mich nach einiger Zeit  einen Meter vor dem Ufer gelazt..._kaaaaltes Schmelzwasser|bigeyes:q

_Allerdings konnte Steinadler noch eine Bafo überlisten. Am Ende habe ich meinen 8cm Twister von Profi-Blinker (grau/rot-glitter) spaßeshalber noch unterhalb einer Rausche ''gebadet'' und wie es der Zufall wollte ist in dem Moment eine gute Bafo draufgeknallt, wir beide konnten den Angriff beobachten...naja mir wurde aber nur der Schwanz komplett abgebissen  (4cm) und der Fisch war futt -.-

morgen gehts wieder los:q

vlg


----------



## an78 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



> naja mir wurde aber nur der Schwanz komplett abgebissen  (4cm)



Hmm, ich glaube Aussage und Längenangabe sind was fürs Boardferkel :q:q


----------



## Fishhunter1993 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

habe vor 3 tagen an der schmutter in achsheim(kennt wahrscheinlich keiner) 3 Bafos mit je ca 39cm (hab nur eine gemessen die anderen waren ungefähr gleich groß) mit der matchrute auf 2 maiskörner....


----------



## Johnnie Walker (24. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



onkelolf schrieb:


> Ich war vor 4 wochen auch mal wieder los, nach Jahren mal wieder am Bach vom Opa, und konnte glatt diese schöne rotgetupfte verhaften.
> 
> Leider kann man dort nur mit Natürködern "bei" weil für alle bisher probierten Kunstköder ist der Bach zu klein/verwachsen.
> 
> ...



wie wäre es mit Drop-Shot ?




ich weiß....meine antwort kommt paar jahre zuspät|supergri


----------



## Felix 1969 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

mir wurde aber nur der Schwanz komplett abgebissen  

morgen gehts wieder los:q

@J.Walker

Da hast aber einen reingesetzt.Mein lieber Scholli:vik:
Petri Heil


----------



## grintz (24. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Erstmal Petri zu den schönen rotgetupften #6 ! 
Leider dürfen wir noch nicht an unseren Forellenbach, da noch Schonzeit...
Da ich ne neue Rute brauche, ersuche ich euch Forellenspezies mal um Rat !
Hab mir die Spro Passion Light Spinning in 2,10 ausgekuckt, allerding bin ich mir in der Wurfgewichtsauswahl noch unschlüssig ! Sollten die 2-14 gr für meinen Forellenbach genügen oder doch lieber die 10-28 ?
Hier mal ein Bild mit der Strömungsstruktur bei normalem Pegel :http://img138.*ih.us/img138/8040/dsc02732kh8.jpg

Nach solchen Strömungsabschnitten kommen auch immer mal wieder beruhigtere Stellen. Gefischt werden kleine Ugly Ducklin's, Hornet's und Mepps Spinner bis Größe 3 ! 
Danke schonmal für eure Ratschläge, sobald das neue Rütchen dann auch gefangen hat erfahrt ihr es als erste  !

so long


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> beobachten...naja mir wurde aber nur der Schwanz komplett abgebissen  (4cm) und der Fisch war futt -.-





Felix 1969 schrieb:


> mir wurde aber nur der Schwanz komplett abgebissen
> morgen gehts wieder los:q


Au weia! |muahah: |sagnix
Ein kleinschwänzig-gestrafter und ein unverzagter!

Taatüüüüütattaaa!


----------



## Streifenjäger (24. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich fisch zur Zeit die Light Spinning in 2-14gr., aber in 1,80m...bin bis jetzt (nahezu |rolleyes) sehr zufrieden. Ich fische damit ebenfalls kleine Ugly's und Salmos bis 4cm und Spinner bis zur Größe 2. Die Rute läd sich beim Wurf gut auf, was einem bei leichten Ködern gerade wie den Ugly's sehr zugute kommt. Das einzige Manko an der leichten Variante ist, dass manchmal der Anhieb nicht richtig durchkommt, d.h. die Rute im Spitzenbereich doch recht weich ist, und der Fisch sich losschütteln kann |evil:...ich fische mit geflochtener, daran kanns also nicht liegen

Ich bin auch grad schwer am überlegen,ob ich mir nicht zusätzlich die "schwerere" Variante hole...hatte die auf ner Messe in der Hand und war begeistert |supergri

Wenn ich mir das Foto anschau würd ich dir zur schwereren Variante raten, da du ja auch mit 3er Spinnern fischen willst und das reale Wurfgewicht deutlich unter den 14gr. liegt...


----------



## Johnnie Walker (24. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

2.10m is meiner meinung nach die beste größe, ich würde dir zur 2-14WG version raten, ganz klar
allerdings kann man damit nich mehr mit ''gößeren'' gummis angeln, wobei die sowieso eher selten eingesetzt werden...

vlg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Ich Angel schon seit jahren da und hatte bis heute noch nie Hechtkontakt ...
> 
> Außerdem ist ein Stahlvorfach zum Forellenangeln eh nicht so der bringer


Bis jetzt, aber siehe deine Bilder!

Willkommen im Club der hechtleidenden Forellenangler, das ist manchmal schon ganz schön nervig. 

Aber du bist doch in S-H, da kannste dem Hecht unverdrossen zu Leibe rücken, ich meine im Forellenbach stören viele Hechte einfach, oder?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wo ist da das Problem? Die Forellen knabbern Dir doch nicht die Hechtmontage durch, oder? |kopfkrat
:q


----------



## Kochtoppangler (24. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Bis jetzt, aber siehe deine Bilder!
> 
> Willkommen im Club der hechtleidenden Forellenangler, das ist manchmal schon ganz schön nervig.
> 
> Aber du bist doch in S-H, da kannste dem Hecht unverdrossen zu Leibe rücken, ich meine im Forellenbach stören viele Hechte einfach, oder?



Naja immoment hat hecht noch Schonzeit , also wird das nix .

Und nach der Schonzeit werd ich mich wohl eh nicht motivieren können da mit der hechtrute langzu gehen , wenn ich ne halbe Stunde mit dem Auto fahre will ich auch Forellen haben :q


Naja solange es nicht so schlimm wird wie oben in Dänemark an der Konge , da hatte ich bei 8 besuchen glaub ich insgesamt 3 Hechte ü 60 cm , an dem Forellengerät immerwieder nen ganz großer Spass :q


Achja , hab noch garnicht von meinem Erfolg letzte Woche berichtet , hatte 3 Bafos + 2 Aussteiger .












eine 37er und eine 40er durften mit , da es Nachmittags zu den Schwiegereltern ging und die auch mal frischen Fisch haben wollten :q
Eine weitere 36er durft nochmal weiterschwimmen .

Die erste biss gleich nach ein paar min auf nen Nils Master , an ner anderen Stelle hab ich dann mal nen paar Wobbler durchprobiert und bekam auf einen kleinen ugly duckling einen Biss .

Also gleich ab zum Auto und das UL Gerät enndlich ausgepackt .
und damit konnt ich dann auch noch 2 Fische erwischen , der Drill war in der immernoch recht kräftigen Strömung schon ziehmlich hammer :q

Übrigens wurd da auch meine letzte Neuanschaffung eingeweiht , die 750er Shimano Symetre .
Fürs UL fischen auf alle fälle ein nettes röllchen :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu den Forellen, und die Combo ist ja wohl so richtig fotogen, das sehen die Forellen richtig nach groß aus! :q


----------



## Nordangler (25. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sven Glückwunsch zu den Bafo.
Kollege von mir hatte am Ostersonntag das Glück einen 79er Lachs in der Treene zu fangen.
Köder kleiner Wobbler.
Ort: Treene
Wo genau: Sage ich nicht. Nur soviel ich habe ihm die Stelle gezeigt. War bestimmt mein Fisch den ich letzte Woche im Drill verloren habe.

Sven


----------



## MuggaBadscher (25. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu den Fischen!
Vielleicht schaff ichs heut abend noch schnell ans Wasser.
Aber diese Woche gehts noch an die Donau. Hoffentlich geht da was. #6


----------



## fimo (27. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

... leckere 1,3 kg Bafo

gebissen auf Miniwobbler im Regenbogenforellen-Dekor, nicht auf die vorgeschaltete Fliege. Gewässer: Lough Corrib.

Ahoi, fimo


----------



## greenangel (28. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an alle fänger!
Konnte heute leider keine überlisten!
Dafür schnappte sich ein 82 Hecht meinen Wobbler in Firetiger!
Hat gut Laune gemacht an der Forellenkombo!
mfg greenangel


----------



## snorreausflake (28. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heut am Neckar, nach ca. fünf Würfen an die gleiche Stelle ein leichter Zupfer, nochmal angeworfen und gemerkt das der Wobbler auf Grund läuft aslo doch kein Biß!?!?
Dank Polbrille hab ich dann aufeinmal hinter meinem Wobbler was aufblitzen sehen, Wobbler stehen lassen und wieder ein aufblitzen, als ich dann etwas Schnur von der Rolle zog und den Wobbler ein bissle abtreiben ließ wurde er auch gleich geschnappt, aufgrund der schlaffen Schnur den Biß leider nicht gespürt aber dank Polbrille gesehen .Ergebnis war ne 31er Bachforelle, nicht die größte aber meine erste dieses Jahr und immerhin 6cm über Schonmaß.
Köder war ein Illex Squad Minnow 65 in Gardon, gefischt an ner 2.1m Skelletor2 mit ner Spro Red Arc.


----------



## fimo (28. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin moin, 
ein Petri allen Fängern. Da ich noch nicht lange Bafos fange, würde mich sehr interessieren, ob diese häufig lachsrotes Fleisch aufweisen. Besten Dank und viele Grüße, fimo.


----------



## Badebube (28. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo#h 

Die Bachforellen die ich fange, haben überwiegend dieses rötliche Fleisch. Dieses kommt von den Bachflohkrebsen die sie fressen. Diese enthalten Kreatien oder so die das Fleisch der Bafos rosa werden lässt.....
Es können aber auch gezüchtete Bafos sein die im fressen von ihren Züchtern diesen Stoff erhalten um Lachsforellen zu verkaufen die es gar nicht gibt.
Mir persönlich ist ein Wildfang am liebsten.Die neuste Studie zu folge seinen aber die Gezüchteten fische schackhafter...

Lg :v


----------



## Johnnie Walker (29. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Badebube schrieb:


> Hallo#h
> 
> Die Bachforellen die ich fange, haben überwiegend dieses rötliche Fleisch. Dieses kommt von den Bachflohkrebsen die sie fressen. Diese enthalten Kreatien oder so die das Fleisch der Bafos rosa werden lässt.....
> Es können aber auch gezüchtete Bafos sein die im fressen von ihren Züchtern diesen Stoff erhalten um Lachsforellen zu verkaufen die es gar nicht gibt.
> ...



Jop, soweit stimmt das alles, aber anstatt ''Kreatin'' ist das doch Carotin oder ? Bin mir da ziemlich sicher!
vlg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Badebube schrieb:


> Die neuste Studie zu folge seinen aber die Gezüchteten fische schackhafter...


Wie? |bigeyes Das hängt wohl sehr stark vom Geschmackssinn ab.


----------



## HOX (29. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Jop, soweit stimmt das alles, aber anstatt ''Kreatin'' ist das doch Carotin oder ? Bin mir da ziemlich sicher!
> vlg




Die rötliche Färbung wird durch das Pigment Astaxanthin (welches in dieGruppe der Carotinoide gehört) verursacht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dieses Pigment findet sich in Algen und Keinstlebewesen aller Art, welche wiederum von Krebschen usw. verspeist werden.Die Forellen fressen die Krebschen und damit das Astaxanthin.

Lg HOX


----------



## Schildifreak (29. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ HOX: 

Du bist Chemie-Student, oder?


----------



## HOX (29. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nicht direkt.
Agrarbiologe; da gehört auch sehr viel Chemie dazu.
Aber bevor es Ärger gibt wie im Raubfisch-Thread...back to topic.

Lg


----------



## angelsüchto (29. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

moin moin,
ich möchte heute abend bafos auf die schuppem legen ich habe mia die bungee streamer von spro besorgt wie kann ich die anbieten ? dierekt an die hauptschnur? wasser kugel?? pose? danke schonmal in vorraus
mfg angelsüchto


----------



## HOX (29. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hmm, sehen ja "interessant" aus die Dinger.
Glaub die bietet man normalerweise im Forellenteich mit nem Sbiro an.
Für das Geld hättest Du Dir lieber nen´Mepps besorgt.


----------



## angelsüchto (29. März 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



HOX schrieb:


> Hmm, sehen ja "interessant" aus die Dinger.
> Glaub die bietet man normalerweise im Forellenteich mit nem Sbiro an.
> Für das Geld hättest Du Dir lieber nen´Mepps besorgt.


 

moin moin,
meinst du damit das die dinger ******** sind#c also ich weiss nich was allgemein besser is
MFG angelsüchto


----------



## Wallerschreck (1. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sooo heute ist der 1.4 und somit ist das getupfte Schätzchen auch hierzulande wieder auf der Abschussliste. Werde extra um 15 Uhr feierabend machen und dann gleich bis zur Dunkelheit den Miniwobbler schwingen. 

In der letzten Saison habe ich noch mit 16er geflecht+35ger FC (dünneres war grad nicht verfügbar) und ohne Stahl geangelt und hervorragend gefangen. Diesmal habe ich auf 0,08er geflecht + Stahl umgestellt (habe dort zwar selbst noch keinen Hecht gefangen aber angeblich gibt es einige). Auch das FC hab ich erstmal weggelassen weil mich der zusätzliche Knoten einfach nervt.

Sollte sich die neue Kombi als zu auffällig erweisen dürfte ich das ansich direkt am Ausbleiben der Bisse merken, in dem Fall würde ich dann wieder auf Stahl verzichten und FC vorschalten.
Was schätzt ihr, wird sich das Stahlvorfach (dünnes und flexibles Stroft Pikewire mit ich glaube 4 Kg tragkraft) und das Weglassen des Fc's stark negativ auswirken?
In der letzten Saison konnte ich pro Angelausflug (c.a. 4 Stunden) jeweils zwischen 5 und 8 Bafos verhaften.


----------



## OLLI01 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also in reinem Bafo Gewässer sind Hechte eher unwahrscheinlich.
Davon mal abgesehen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen auf  Bafo mit Stahl zu fischen.Das passt einfach nicht zusammen.Das ist ultrafeines fischen auf einen sehr scheuen gesellen.Und wie willst du  minniwobbler mit Stahl davor richtig präsentrieren.??
Das läuft doch garnicht.
Je nach dem ob du bei dir auch mal mit Mefo oder so rechnen mußt,0,10er geflecht (ich fische noch feiner 0,08) mit 0,22 FC ,.
Was für einen SAinn ergiebt eine superfeine geflochtene Leine (0,08) mit sowas brachialem wie nem Stahlvorfach davor für einen Sinn?

OLLI


----------



## Wallerschreck (1. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Erster Spinneinsatz auf Bafo mit neuer Kombo war ein voller Erfolg. Ich konnte insgesamt 14 Bafos verhaften davon waren 8 maßig die größte mit 35 Cm allerdings nicht allzu groß. Bis auf eine die auf 3er Mepps biss, sind alle auf den 4,5er Ugly duckling im Weißfischdekor reingefallen. Der Bach hat sich über den Winter völlig verändert. Stellen die letztes Jahr noch tief und strudelig waren sind plötzlich flach und strömend und ehemals flache Stellen sind jetzt tief geworden...40% der Hotspots haben sich dadurch verschoben. Das ist mir auch noch nicht unter gekommen ;+

@OLLI

das Stahlvorfach ist (rein optisch) nur unwesentlich dicker als die geflochtene und schön flexibel. Außerdem scheint es die Forellen nicht im geringsten zu stören und dabei war das Wasser heute so klar dass ich an tiefen Stellen die Barschrudel am Grund stehen sehen konnte. Über die Köderführung kann ich mich nicht beklagen. Ich hab einen kleinen Wirbel vorgeschaltet und der Ugly Duckling läuft (von ein paar verwicklern beim Werfen abgesehen) tadellos. Das Gewicht des SSvs hatte heute sogar einige Vorteile weil ich den Wobbler dadurch in der starken Strömung tiefer führen konnte.

Und der Sinn der dünnen leine ist die hohe Wurfweite in Verbindung mit der klasse Köderführung. Das SSV hat sich auch da nicht wirklich negativ ausgewirkt


----------



## Leitwolf (1. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Leute,
nur ein kleine Fangmeldung da bei uns heute Forellenauftakt war.
Nach lange fischerei den Tag über bekam ich ein guten Biss! Eine rießen Bachforelle hatte sich mein Wobbler geschnappt und lieferte einen schönen Drill. Sicher wanderte die Forelle in den Kescher und an land wurde erst das Ausmaß bewusst ! Die Forelle hatte eine länge von 55cm.Beim Ausnehmen befand sich eine tote MAUS im Magen, das habe ich noch ganz vergessen


----------



## klappspaten (1. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Diesen Latschen konnt ich gestern verhaften!
Da der Bach sehr verschlungen ist, war Spürangeln angesagt...


----------



## Wallerschreck (2. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Klappspaten

Petri, nette Größe, aber meine hatten mehr Punkte auf der Seite :m


----------



## klappspaten (2. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@wallerschreck: also, ab jetzt werden die punkte gezählt...


----------



## MuggaBadscher (2. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne Forellen!!! #6
Scheinen ja ziemlich geglückte Auftakte gewesen zu sein.
Bei mir dauerts noch bisle bis ich wieder an Bach kann....Schule geht halt vor.#d


----------



## Badebube (2. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Zusammen !!!! 

War gestern auch mit nem Arbeitskollegen mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs. Nach ca. 4 Std konnten wir 6 Regen und Bafos mit nach Hause nehmen. Vielleicht werden die Bilder noch folgen. Mal Sehen.. Lg


----------



## Wallerschreck (2. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War nach der Arbeit wieder unterwegs. Das Ergebnis war durchwachsen. Konnte lediglich halb so viele Fische verbuchen wie gestern und die Aussteigerquote war auch höher. Bedauerlicherweise waren bei den Aussteigern auch zwei sehr gute von mindestens 40cm  
Die eine hab ich unter ner Brücke verschwinden sehen und dann auf gut glück den Miniwobbler drunter treiben lassen. Überraschenderweise ist sie reingerumst. Aber da ich die Rute senkrecht nach unten halten musste war die Aktion nich gegeben und sie ist ausgeschlitzt. Man die ist echt abgegangen wie ne Dampfwalze. Bei der anderen hab ich nur die Flanke aufblitzen sehen beim Biss aber außer einem kurzen Ruck war nichts 
Nun ja wenigstens weiß ich jetzt die Standplätze, ich hoffe mal nach dem "Schock" ziehen sie nicht um


----------



## Jürgen D. (6. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo zusammen
Fünf Tage nach dem Ende der Schonzeit nun meine 
Fangmeldung.:1.4.Bf  50cm und 44cm
                    3.4.Bf  58cm  2,2 kg
                    4.4.Bf  48cm
                    5.4.Bf  64cm  2,8 kg


----------



## PureContact (6. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Jürgen D. schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Fünf Tage nach dem Ende der Schonzeit nun meine
> Fangmeldung.:1.4.Bf  50cm und 44cm
> 3.4.Bf  58cm  2,2 kg
> ...




gibts vllt bilder???


----------



## Wallerschreck (6. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Jürgen D. schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Fünf Tage nach dem Ende der Schonzeit nun meine
> Fangmeldung.:1.4.Bf  50cm und 44cm
> 3.4.Bf  58cm  2,2 kg
> ...




alter Schwede DAS nenn ich ne Strecke. Für mich wäre schon eine davon ein echtes Erfolgserlebnis gibts nicht oft. Die Fotos würd ich auch gern m,al sehen


----------



## Felix 1969 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Jürgen D

Muß ja ein Traumgewässer sein!?Ich zieh den Hut#:

Petri Heil


----------



## angelsüchto (6. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

MOin moin,
ich habe heute ein neues gewässer entdeckt. Ein schöner ruhig gelegener kleiner fluss , eig. müsste es nur so vor fischen wimmeln aba ich hatte nur einen fehlbiss und sonst nix!!!#cKönnte es an meiner köderwahl liegen?? Gebt mir bitte ein paar tipps:Ausrüstung , uhrzeit köder(führung) etc.
Danke schonmal mal im vorraus|wavey:
                                   MFG Angelsüchto


----------



## Felix 1969 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@angelsüchto

Bescheidene Frage:Was genau meinst du mit "entdeckt"!?Du wirst doch nicht etwa wildern|rolleyes
Klär mal auf....


----------



## angelsüchto (6. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

moin,
@ felix. das is nen teil von meinem verrein den die gepachtet haben also keine angst
                    MFG Angelsüchto


----------



## Wallerschreck (6. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@angelsüchto

sieht ziemlich genau aus wie mein Forellenbach. Auf Bild 2 sogar seeehr genau wie meins allerdings sind genau da wos so aussieht wie auf Bild 2 absolut keine Fische nichtmal Barsche wirklich Null. Frag mich nicht warum. An den stärker strömenden Stellen hast du sicher gute chancen auf Forelle. Würde es mal mit kleinen Wobblern natürlicheren Farben versuchen manchmal sind auch banale Spinner recht erfolgreich.


----------



## angelsüchto (6. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin,
@ wallerschreck: was hasst du denn da schon schönes gefangen ?kannste auch ma bilder deiner angelstellen machen ?

          MFG Angelsüchto


----------



## HOX (6. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle erst mal Strecke machen.
Soll heissen, nen 1er (--> mein Favorit) oder 2er Mepps in Silber stromauf geworfen und zügig gefischt.
So solltest du relativ schnell herausfinden, wo sich die Forellen aufhalten.
Widerhaken würde ich abdrücken.

Lg


----------



## Wallerschreck (6. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@angelsüchto

gefangen hab ich da bisher Barsch und Bachforelle..glücklicherweise noch keine Döbel.
Fotos wollte ich sowieso schon machen aber ist blöd immer den riesen klotz von Kamera mitzuschleppen muss mir mal sone kleine anschaffen.


----------



## angelsüchto (6. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

moinzen,
Danke für die tipps kann ich gut gebrauchen also imma her damit:m. was könntet ihr mir denn für eine rute empfehlen??
Bitte um antwort
                      MFG Angelsüchto


----------



## Wallerschreck (6. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich fische eine 10-40g Rute in 1,90m viele werden wohl sagen das die zu hart ist aber ich hab sehr gute Erfahrungen mit ihr gemacht.


----------



## angelsüchto (6. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

moin moin,
@wallerschreck: hast du details deiner rute?;+
   Mfg Angelsüchto


----------



## Wallerschreck (6. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Klar  ist eine Cormoran Blue Star, länge 1,90 Wurfgewicht 10-40 gramm. Daran fische ich eine 10200 er Red Arc mit 0,08er Fireline (farbe rauch) Gekostet hat das Rütchen 30 € war meine erste Spinnrute und zum Bafo angeln echt sehr schön.


----------



## angelsüchto (6. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

moinmoin
Was für erfahrungen habt ihr mit mini-wobblern gemacht??
                                      Mfg Angelsüchto


----------



## Wallerschreck (6. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Miniwobbler sind DER Köder schlechthin beim Bafo - angeln. Insbesondere die kleinen schwimmenden Wobbler von z.B. Ugly Duckling sind wahre Fangmaschinen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Fische am liebsten Chubbys, Baby Griffons, Tiny Fry´s aber auch Rapalla Orginal Floater bei den Miniwobblern.

Rute: Specialist Trout 2,10m 2-7g
Rolle: Spro Red Arc 10200
Schnur: 0,16mm Berkley Trilene Sensation

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Fische am liebsten Chubbys, Baby Griffons, Tiny Fry´s aber auch Rapalla Orginal Floater bei den Miniwobblern.
> 
> 
> 
> mfg Flo


 

Dem kann ich mich anschließen! Ausserdem noch die tinys von salmo,minnow stick von storm und die firesticks von frenzy
mfg Andy


----------



## Matchking (7. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Flo-Zanderkönig

Haste deine Pezon&Michel schone gefischt???
-Wenn ja, wie ist der Eindruck?

Ich habe die ja in 2,4m.
Kann es kaum abwarten,bis ich wieder ans oder ins Wasser kann.
Aber dafür muss es erstmal 2m fallen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schreib dir ne PN


----------



## Alexander2781 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi,

war am Samstag für ca. 3 Stunden los, gefangen habe ich 3 Bachforellen mit 30, 32, und 33cm und einen 35er Bachsaibling auf kupfernen 3er Mepps.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gestern am 1. Aprilsonntag war der erste Angeltag an den Oberharzer Teichen.
In einer traumhaften Nachmittagsstunde konnte ich nach ein paar einleitenden Experimenten dann richtig zuschlagen und ordentlich watend 2 schöne kraftvolle Forellen überlisten. So'ne Kiloforelle jeden Angeltag, das wärs.


----------



## Shez (7. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petriiiiiiii! Schoine Fische muss ich schon sagen!! :m

Gruß Mario


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Det..wir dürfen nur mit der Fliegenrute waten


----------



## Ronacts (7. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Petri Det..wir dürfen nur mit der Fliegenrute waten


 
Wo steht das denn geschrieben? |bigeyes

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

In den Gewässervorschriften der Sauer

mfg Flo


----------



## Jürgen D. (8. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo zusammen
Ich würde gern auch einige Bilder von meinen Superfängen
aus der Unstrut in Thüringen hier zeigen,habe aber keinen
Plan wie das geht.


----------



## Nordangler (8. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War gestern Abend für eine Stunde los. Durch meine Blödheit habe ich eine Mitt40er vergeigt. Köder Miniwobbler in Forellendesign.

Sven


----------



## esox82 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Det!
Sehr schöne Forellen!


----------



## AlexX!! (8. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hiho, 

erstes Bafo Wochenende diese Jahr hab ich mir natürlich nicht entgehen lassen, 4 Bafos 2 auf Wobbler und 2 auf Dropshot.. meine neue Lieblingsmethode 

AlexX!!


----------



## Nordangler (10. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Werde heute oder morgen mal wieder angreifen.

Sven


----------



## MuggaBadscher (10. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dann Petri Heil, fang was schönes und post n schönes Bild! #h


----------



## Spliff (10. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo zusammen 

Habe es gestern mal am Bach probiert mit nem kl. gummi in schwarz :q und zugeschlagen 
hat schon fast Mefostyle




Fehmarn ich komme :vik:

@Änderung Hatte das falsche Bild geladen |bigeyes


----------



## Donnerkrähe (10. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,
Im mom macht bei uns das :v:v****:v:vHochwasser alle forellenchancen kaputt


----------



## snorreausflake (10. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So konnte am Samstag auch nen erfolgreichen Start in die Bachforellensaison 2008 an einem unserer Vereinsgewässer verbuchen.
Nach zwei Würfen zappelte die erste Bafo am Haken, mit 31cm nicht sehr groß aber sehr schön, Köder war ein Illex Squadminnow 65, an gleicher Stelle hatte ich dann nochmal eine kleinere am Haken die sich aber kurz vor der Landung abschüttelte.Konnte dann noch zwei kleinere an Haken bekommen und ein kleiner Döbel hat sich auch am Kopyto vergriffen.
Der Abschluß war dann ne schöne 40er Bafo.


----------



## Sarein (11. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war heute zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben gezielt auf Bachforelle. Mein Gewässer war der Wallensteingraben in Wismar. Laut LAV gibt es sie dort... Und ich konnte es bestätigen (37cm) Meine Erste! |supergri 
Ich habe sie auf einen kleinen 3cm Wobbler gefangen. 
PS: Der Bach ist gar nicht so übel |rolleyes


----------



## Nordangler (13. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War gestern und vorgestern los. Ergebnis: 5 Bachforellen von knapp 20 cm bis 30 cm.
Eine große Salmonide verloren. Tippe allerdings hier auf eine Mefo.
Außerdem konnte ich gestern 2 neue Standorte von 2 großen Bafo ausmachen.

Sven


----------



## schakal1182 (13. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an die glücklichen Fänger!

Ich habe auch eine 45cm-Fangmeldung zu vermerken! Ich war gestern bei traumhaften Wasser- und Wetterbedingungen an der Agger unterweges und nach zwei Biss- und Zupferlosen Stunden in denen ich meine Köderbox hoch- und runtergesponnen habe hat eine Bachforelle im XXL-Format zugepackt.

So happy war ich schon lange nicht mehr! Endlich mal wieder einen Wildfisch gefangen! Es geht voran!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Jan

mfg Flo


----------



## Johnnie Walker (13. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute los und hab neben 3 kleineren Bafos noch einen Hecht(guckst du) und einen Döbel (guckst du nochmal) gefangen, kam alles zurück^^


----------



## Adlerfan (14. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

so, hab am samstag auch endlich meinen saisonauftakt geschafft. der bach hatte ziemlich hochwasser, entsprechend starke strömung und war ganz schön angetrübt.

insgesamt konnte ich mehrere bisse verzeichnen, zwei bafo`s mit vielleicht 20cm, eine von 28cm und eine (gefühlte) 40er verloren.

ein bild habe ich gemacht, ansonsten habe ich mich beeilt das die fische schnell wieder wachsen können......


----------



## barschzocker1961 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hallo #h ich hätte mal eine frage setzt ihr auch forellen zurück ich war gestern an der nette habe auch schöne forellen gefangen und mitgenommen aber meistens setz ich sie wieder zurück  ich wollte nur mal fragen denn bei euch auf den bildern habe ich meistens nur tote forellen gesehn lg barschzocker1961


----------



## Adlerfan (14. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

also ich entnehme und setze zurück - ist von vielen faktoren abhängig..........


----------



## MuggaBadscher (14. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

also bei mir kommt es auch immer auf einiges an.
Aber so zum Großteil setzt ich mehr zurück, als dass ich entnehme.
So ne Mischung aus entnehmen und zurücksetzten ist sicher die beste Wahl.


----------



## Streifenjäger (14. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Genau so mach ichs auch...wenn ich mal Lust auf Forelle hab kommt eine mit und der Rest wird released, meistens fallen mir aber alle wieder ins Wasser zurück |rolleyes


----------



## angelsüchto (14. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

moinmoin,
ich habe mir heute ne neue spinnrute für unseren vereinsbach besorgt.was haltet ihr davon?
Modell:Mitchell premium spinning 212
 Länge:2.10 m
 Wg:8-25 gr
 Gewicht:167 gr.
 Rolle:sSpro passion micro 605 mit 20 mono
                                  Mfg Angelsüchto


----------



## Adlerfan (15. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

das klingt doch nach einer schönen kombo für den bach!!!#6


----------



## angler-jan (15. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich konnte letztens diese 27er in einem kleinen Kolk mit der Pose erwischen. 
Im Kolk drehte sich imemr das Wasser und Ich konnte die Pose einfach treiben lassen, bis sie im Wasser verschwand.

Kurzer Drill und raus mit der kleinen Schönheit:


----------



## barschzocker1961 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hing die forelle tief???


----------



## Wallerschreck (15. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

spielt doch keine Rolle mit 27 ist sie maßig also Petri @angler-Jan und respekt dass du die Geduld aufbringst in einem einzigen kleinen Kolk mit der Pose anzurücken  ich werf in sowas immer nur ein-zweimal den wobbler rein und wenn nix beißt zieh ich direkt weiter.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*






Hallo erstmal!#h

da ich morgen zum ersten mal auf bafopirsch gehe wollt ich mal wissen ob meine köderwahl ok ist!#c ps in der mitte ist ein 5cent stück!


----------



## Adlerfan (16. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

das sieht doch schon ganz gut aus!!!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Köderwahl OK, aber beschi$$ener Hintergrund... 

;-)


----------



## Adlerfan (16. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@stefan:    |good:|good:|good:...............|supergri


----------



## WallerKalle04 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Köderwahl OK, aber beschi$$ener Hintergrund...
> 
> ;-)


 

find ich nicht!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Würde meine Wobbler uns Spinnersammlung ausbauen und noch 2-3 Blinker dazu packen dann passt es Und nächstes mal bitte anderer Hintergrund steh zwar auch auf blau weiß aber die aus Berlin

mfg Flo


----------



## WallerKalle04 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Würde meine Wobbler uns Spinnersammlung ausbauen und noch 2-3 Blinker dazu packen dann passt es Und nächstes mal bitte anderer Hintergrund steh zwar auch auf blau weiß aber die aus Berlin
> 
> mfg Flo


 
du meinst wohl Weicher BSC:q Hab ne ganze werkzeugkiste mit wobblern,spinner und blinkern aber für Zander und Hecht! und da ich morgen zum ersten mal losziehe um auf bafos zu fangen reicht das doch erstmal! denk mal das bald noch einiges dazu kommt wenn das bafo fieber mich packt!


----------



## Ollistricker (16. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo WallerKalle,
wo soll es den hin gehen zum BAFO angeln? Habe gelesen das du ins Sauerland fährst aber wo genau? 
Ich war auch schon ein paar mal in Brilon an der Alme. Aber da fahre ich seit 2-3 Jahren nicht mehr hin. Da wurde in den letzten Jahren zu viel geräubert (von Cormoran und Schwarzanglern).
Würde auch gern mal wieder auf die BAFO Pirsch gehen, deshalb würde ich mich über ein paar Tips freuen.

Gruß, der Olli


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Wallerkalle: es wird dich packen, aber vorsichtig man kan Wobblersüchtig werden und das ist unheilbar. Will es nur gesagt haben Und die 5-6€ Modelle von früher reichen dir dann ach nicht mehr

Aber was solls...hauptsache glücklich Und nen Haufen voll Lures wo man nicht mehr weiß wohin damit

mfg Flo


----------



## angler-jan (16. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> jetzt absolut nix gegen dich oderso, aber warum machst du denn eig immer deine fangbilder in diesem dunklem keller und dann auch noch von fischen die schon so lang rumlagen (druckstellen usw.)#c
> 
> ich find das sieht ziemlich ekelhaft und sehr unschön aus
> frisch am/im wasser, vllt sogar noch lebend sieht das doch tausend mal besser aus
> auf deiner hp hast du noch ein bild von einer richtig dicken bafo, _der fisch an sich is klasse!_ aber auf diesem waschbecken sieht das wieder aus wie....


 
Weil ich meine Fische esse?|kopfkrat

Zwar hätte ich diese Forelle wieder wegschwimmen lassen, aber sie hatte den Wurm sofort in sich reingezogen. 
Die Forelle hatte komischerweise diese weiße Färbung am Bauch.Kann ja sein, dass es aus sieht, als wären dort Druckstellen. 
Ein waidgerecht getöteter Fisch liegt auf einem Waschbecken, und ist fertig zum ausnehmen. 
Also ich weiß nicht was du hast?!#d


----------



## Streifenjäger (16. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Du kannst die Forelle ja ruhig essen, das ist ja nicht der Punkt...
aber du kannst das Foto ja trotzdem vor oder kurz nach dem waidgerechten Abschlagen machen #h

Dann beschwert sich keiner über unschöne Fotos und du hast trotzdem ne leckere Forelle aufm Tisch...


----------



## WallerKalle04 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Ollistricker schrieb:


> Hallo WallerKalle,
> wo soll es den hin gehen zum BAFO angeln? Habe gelesen das du ins Sauerland fährst aber wo genau?
> Ich war auch schon ein paar mal in Brilon an der Alme. Aber da fahre ich seit 2-3 Jahren nicht mehr hin. Da wurde in den letzten Jahren zu viel geräubert (von Cormoran und Schwarzanglern).
> Würde auch gern mal wieder auf die BAFO Pirsch gehen, deshalb würde ich mich über ein paar Tips freuen.
> ...


 
genaueres zum gewässer weiss ich auch noch nicht werde morgen von einem boardi mitgenommen!


----------



## WallerKalle04 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> @ Wallerkalle: es wird dich packen, aber vorsichtig man kan Wobblersüchtig werden und das ist unheilbar. Will es nur gesagt haben Und die 5-6€ Modelle von früher reichen dir dann ach nicht mehr
> 
> Aber was solls...hauptsache glücklich Und nen Haufen voll Lures wo man nicht mehr weiß wohin damit
> 
> mfg Flo


 

das es süchtig macht kenn ich ja vom zandern und der entsprechenden ausrüstung( kiloweise gufis und so)!


----------



## Adlerfan (16. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

jetzt hackt doch nicht auf dem foto von jan rum. 

klar gibt es schönere bilder - aber es gibt genug gründe warum man nicht jedesmal am wasser ein foto schießen kann. ist mir auch schon passiert und das bei meiner größten forelle überhaupt (nix puff, aus`m fluss), da musste ich dann das bild von einer 56er forelle ebenfalls in der küche machen.....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> das es süchtig macht kenn ich ja vom zandern und der entsprechenden ausrüstung( kiloweise gufis und so)!


 
ist aber deutlich billiger


----------



## Johnnie Walker (16. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Streifenjäger schrieb:


> Du kannst die Forelle ja ruhig essen, das ist ja nicht der Punkt...
> aber du kannst das Foto ja trotzdem vor oder kurz nach dem waidgerechten Abschlagen machen #h
> 
> Dann beschwert sich keiner über unschöne Fotos und du hast trotzdem ne leckere Forelle aufm Tisch...



|good:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Es gibt auch Leute die sind nicht schön, dürfen die dann auch nichtmit aufs Fangfoto???


mfg Flo


----------



## angler-jan (16. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute die sind nicht schön, dürfen die dann auch nichtmit aufs Fangfoto???
> 
> 
> mfg Flo


 
Loooooooooollllll:m

Man sollte sie vielleicht zensieren:q:q


----------



## Sarein (16. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich versteh das nicht... |uhoh:
Seid doch froh, dass er überhaupt Fotos postet. Besser als diejenigen die rumheulen und keine Fotos ins board stellen.
Es gibt immer die, die angeln gehen und ihre Fänge der Öffentlichkeit präsentieren, und es gibt die, die gucken ob die Anderen alles richtig gemacht haben...
Begnügt euch damit, was gegeben ist. 

@jan:
Bitte höre deswegen nicht auf uns deine Fotos zu zeigen. #6

PS: War heute auch von 19:00-20:30 unterwegs, aber es lief nix. Wann geht ihr immer auf die Pirsch? Morgens, Mittags oder Abends?


----------



## Ollistricker (16. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ WallerKalle
Na dann berichte morgen doch mal wie es war und wo ihr wart.
Aber ich denke das tus du ja eh


----------



## WallerKalle04 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

werde ich heute abend machen#h


----------



## MuggaBadscher (17. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Sarein schrieb:


> Wann geht ihr immer auf die Pirsch? Morgens, Mittags oder Abends?


Bei jeder freien Minute! Egal wann, solangs halt hell is#6


----------



## Streifenjäger (17. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sobald der Wasserstand stimmt und das Wetter nicht zu übel ist geht raus...#6

Ich hab aber auch sonst noch keine richtigen "Fangzeiten" ausmachen können, es kommt mehr auf die Temperatur drauf an...bei hohen Temperaturen eher morgens und abends usw.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So bin zurück von meiner ersten Bachforellenpirsch!#6

konnte 2bafos landen eine von 45cm und eine von55cm!|bigeyes
fotos folgen später da ich mich erstmal frisch machen muss und auch lecker forelle esse!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Klasse, Peti Heil! Und hat dich das Fieber gepackt?


mfg Flo


----------



## MuggaBadscher (17. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Heil!!!! Dann warten wir mal sehnsüchtig nach den Bildern!!#6


----------



## Nordangler (17. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Komme auch gerade wieder.
Hatte nur eine 20er. Gebissen auf weißen Miniwobbler. Das Stück was ich beangelt habe war für mich Neuland. Während ich da denn so hoch konzentriert angelte bekam ich von hinten einen leichten Stups. Wäre fast vor Schreck ins Wasser gefallen. Ratzfatz dreh ich mich um und will los bölken, da regestriere ich, dass der Stupsen nicht von einem Menschen kam, sondern von einem ausgewachsenen Highlandbullen. Hinter dem Bullen 4 Kühe. Da war schon fast ein brauner Fleck in der Büx.
Bin dann ganz bescheiden vorsichtig in den Bach gestiegen und die Seite gewechselt. 

Sven

Sven


----------



## WallerKalle04 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*




hier die 55er BaFO! Ja es macht ein riesen spass und wie die reinknallen nicht wie am puff!#6


----------



## WallerKalle04 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die anderen bilder stelle ich gleich in Plz 3+4 NRW-Spinnfischer!


----------



## Sarein (17. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Ratzfatz dreh ich mich um und will los bölken...


 
Das hätte ich gerne gesehn... |supergri Hast ja Glück gehabt, dass sie dich nur gestupst haben. Die haben wohl gedacht, dass du ein saftiger grüner Busch bist... :q

@ WallerKalle
Klasse! Lass sie dir schmecken! #6


----------



## Wallerschreck (17. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ kalle

alter schwede was ein teil...petri  
Ich hab zwar heute auch wieder zwei Forellen in der größe gefangen das waren allerdings nur Refos im Vereinssee


----------



## Goldfisch_Deluxe (17. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

wallerkalle darf man fragen an welchem fluss / Bach du warst? gibt es hier im ruhrpott sowas überhaupt noch oder warste außerhalb unterwegs?


----------



## MuggaBadscher (17. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bäääämmmm!
Hammer Forelle! Schöne Zeichnung!
Da kann man nur träumen!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hammer...Was für ein geiler Goldbarren

mfg Flo


----------



## WallerKalle04 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke Danke! ja ich war hier im pott unterwegs! wo genau möchte ich nicht schreiben!


----------



## WallerKalle04 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

im  nrw-spinnfischer(plz3+4) sind noch ein paar fotos weitere folgen noch vom boardi zesch!#6


----------



## thymonst (17. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri!!! Habe letztes We  auch eine "Monster" Bachforelle gefangen!


----------



## WallerKalle04 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Von mir auch dickes Petri!#6


----------



## zesch (17. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

meine heute gefangene Forelle (43cm) hatte 3 Mühlkoppen im Magen !

und hat noch meinen Twister genommen.......

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Tisie (17. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger!

@WallerKalle: Super Fisch die 55er #6 ... worauf hast Du die gefangen?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## WallerKalle04 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

auffen mini twister von spro mit schaufelschwanz in perlmut-weiss!#6 2gr. minijig!


----------



## Felix 1969 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Heil an die Fänger#6

Mei lieber Scholli,da wird ja ganz schön vorgelegt.


----------



## thymonst (17. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

:viketri Dank! Habe die Forelle mit Maden in meinem Hausgewässer gefangen also "Naturfisch."!! Mit Spinner ging nichts und sie hat nach einem Fehlbiss nochmal zugepackt!!!!!!


----------



## Skorpion (17. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nordangler schrieb:


> ... bekam ich von hinten einen leichten Stups. ... von einem ausgewachsenen Highlandbullen.



Moin Sven,
 Du hast aber Glück gehabt, dass er Dich nur mal "angestupst"
 und nicht so richtig auf die Hörner genommen hat |supergri

@ WallerKalle04

Petri zun diesem  Fang#6
Eine wirklich schön gezeichnete Forelle. So sehen unsere Meerforellen in der Ostsee meistens im Herbst aus.


----------



## Streifenjäger (18. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Komm grad vom Bach...lief heut richtig gut, eine mit 35cm und eine mit 42cm, die auch gleichzeitig meine bislang größte aus dem Gewässer ist #6


----------



## skatefreak (18. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne Forellen und schöne Fotos.
Petri Heil!!#6


----------



## WallerKalle04 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri schöne bafos und klasse fotos#6


----------



## Sarein (19. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War gestern unterwegs und konnte neben einem kleinen Barsch und einen mini Döbel zwei Bafos verhaften. Die eine war ca. 20 cm und die Andere 36cm. War ein schöner Tag in herrlicher Natur. Hab einen Eisvogel und einen Biber gesehen. Die Biberburg hab ich fotographiert. 

PS: Die große Forelle hatte vier fische im Magen und einen hat sie schon am angelplatz ausgekotzt...


----------



## Sarein (19. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei mir in der Umgebeung gibt es relativ viele Biber. Alleine an meinem Hausgewässer, dem Pinnower See, 10km süd-östlich von Schwerin, gibt es zwei Biberburgen. Die fühlen sich da sehr wohl in dem fischreichen Gewässer. Meistens haben die Biber ihre "Hütten" in unwegsamen Gelände, wo man ohne weiteres nicht hin kommt, dadurch werden sie auch selten gestört.

PS: War eben gerade nochmal mit nem Kumpel unterwegs. Konnten insgesamt 4 Bafos verhaften, wovon aber nur 2 maßig waren und eine ca. 15 cm maß... 
Mich hat das Fieber gepackt! :vik:


----------



## Streifenjäger (19. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Konnte heute erneut eine wunderschöne Bachforelle landen...diesmal mit exakt 50cm #6
http://img142.*ih.us/img142/2581/sany0059dw7.jpg


----------



## froggy31 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Super Fang, #r
scheinen echt auf wobbler abzugehen bei dir :m

Petri und greetz 

froggy


----------



## WallerKalle04 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri schöner klopper#6


----------



## MuggaBadscher (20. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Einfach hammer des Teil!
War auch beim Fang dabei. Ich rief gerade zu ihm, dass ich eine "bessere" ( 30+) dran hatte, drehte mich zu ihm um und da rief er mir entgegen er hätte ein Monster dran. Genau in dem Moment sah ich noch den Platscher der Forelle und war nur noch Baff...:q
Noch mal n fettes Petri Frank!!!!:m


Ach was ich noch sagen wollte...... 15 cm Forellen gehören meiner Ansicht nach, nach dem Fang sofort wieder zurückgesetzt.... als ob irgendjemand von denen ein Bild sehn will...........


----------



## Rossi1983 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei mir gehen die Forellen nur auf Wobbler, hab noch keine mit nem Spinner etc. gefangen ;-).
War gestern und vorgestern auch wieder los und hab mein Glück versucht. Konnte 2 schöne Bafo´s landen (33cm + 38cm). Ansonsten konnte ich an den 2 Tagen um die 30 Bafo´s landen die alle um die 10cm - 15cm hatten. Also an Nachwuchs fehlt es an unserem schönen Vereinsfluss auf keinen Fall . Da sind die Aussichten noch schön...


----------



## mr.ilmenau (20. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



MarxderAnfänger=) schrieb:


> Ach was ich noch sagen wollte...... 15 cm Forellen gehören meiner Ansicht nach, nach dem Fang sofort wieder zurückgesetzt.... als ob irgendjemand von denen ein Bild sehn will...........



Vielleicht wurde die ja gar nicht zurück gesetzt so tod wie die in der Hand liegt.|wavey:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri......was für ein Klopper


----------



## Streifenjäger (20. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke...ich häts auch nicht gedacht, dass ich innerhalb von 2 Tagen mein PB um 9cm hochsetzt |supergri|supergri

Und das, nachdem ich den Bach schon seit jetzt 3 Jahren intensiv befische...|rolleyes

An meiner UL-Rute macht das einfach Freude, da bekommt man eindeutig Lust auf mehr :k


----------



## PureContact (20. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Sarein schrieb:


> PS: War eben gerade nochmal mit nem Kumpel unterwegs. Konnten insgesamt 4 Bafos verhaften, wovon aber nur 2 maßig waren und eine ca. 15 cm maß...







GZ
ganz großes Frauentennis!

Ich schließ mich einfach mal Marx an!!!!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (20. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Erst mal Petri an die Fänger,
ich hab gestern auch endlich mal eine kapitale Bafo gefangen und das auch noch komplett auf Sicht, sowohl Angriff, Verfolgungsjagd als auch Biss hab ich im klaren Wasser mit bekommen. Die 57er Bafo, die mit Abstand meine größte ist, hab ich mit einem 1er Mepps gefangen:m
Ich glaube das war der geilste Angeltag in meinem Leben:k

Wen es interessiert, der kann sich meinen ganzen Bericht durchlesen und zwar hier

P.S. das grinsen konnte ich mir nich verkneifen:q


----------



## Sarein (20. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



mr.ilmenau schrieb:


> Vielleicht wurde die ja gar nicht zurück gesetzt so tod wie die in der Hand liegt.


 
Es tut mir wirklich leid, dass ich solche Kommentare provoziert habe, aber ihr müsst ja Langeweile haben, mir sowas zu unterstellen! Das ist echt schwach! Von den Forellen, die wir gefangen haben hat nur die Größte den Weg in den Topf gefunden. Alle Anderen haben nicht einmal eine Minute Luft atmen müssen, bevor sie wieder ins Wasser durften. Ich frage mich echt, woher ihr euch das Recht nehmt mich hier zu kritisieren. Eure Postings in diesem Forum sind immer die Gleichen... Wollt ihr jetzt Jeden so zulabern, der einen untermaßigen Fisch postet? :v
Sowas Unproduktives ließt man hier leider viel zu oft. #d

@alle Anderen
War Heute Vormittag wieder unterwegs und konnte neben einigen Untermaßigen auch diese Forelle der Warnow entlocken. Als Beifang ging noch der Döbel auf meinen Lieblingswobbler.

PS: Konnte bis jetzt auch alle nur mit nem Wobbler überlisten. Auf Spinner geht bei mir nichts.


----------



## PureContact (20. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Sarein schrieb:


> Es tut mir wirklich leid, dass ich solche Kommentare provoziert habe, aber ihr müsst ja Langeweile haben, mir sowas zu unterstellen! Das ist echt schwach! Von den Forellen, die wir gefangen haben hat nur die Größte den Weg in den Topf gefunden. Alle Anderen haben nicht einmal eine Minute Luft atmen müssen, bevor sie wieder ins Wasser durften. Ich frage mich echt, woher ihr euch das Recht nehmt mich hier zu kritisieren. Eure Postings in diesem Forum sind immer die Gleichen... Wollt ihr jetzt Jeden so zulabern, der einen untermaßigen Fisch postet? :v
> Sowas Unproduktives ließt man hier leider viel zu oft. #d
> 
> Auf Spinner geht bei mir nichts.





#q#q#q#q#q#q#q
wieso postest du so einen Winzling?????
das ist unproduktiv!!!!




War heute auch und nach 3 Würfen ne 35er, endlich wieder Fisch


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Sarein schrieb:


> Alle Anderen haben nicht einmal eine Minute Luft atmen müssen, bevor sie wieder ins Wasser durften.


 
Würde dich mal gerne nach 1 Minute Wasser atmen sehen#d

Wieso enthakt man so einen Winzling nicht einfach und setzt in zurrück? Am besten noch im Wasser enthaken.

Ne erst noch in die Hand am besten noch in die trockene Hand nehme und ein Foto machen#d

mfg Flo


----------



## fjordsepp (20. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

moin wie setzt ihr die pics rein?


----------



## Laserbeak (20. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Johnnie Walker:

Toller Bericht, toller Fisch !
Da bekommt man richtig Lust mit zu angeln. Mach weiter so.

Prima gemacht !!

Dafür von mir ein dickes Petri !


----------



## fjordsepp (20. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Könnte mir jemand das kurz erklären noch nie gemacht würd gern meine bafo reinsetzen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei Antworten einfach unten ein Bild hochladen


----------



## fjordsepp (20. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

tja das müsste ja bei grafik einfügen sein und wie läuft das dann mit der url?


----------



## Johnnie Walker (20. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

vielen dank laserbeak!


----------



## HOX (20. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Junge, du hast ne PM!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nicht unter direkt antworten sondern den Antworten Button

Anders musst du das Bild igendwo hochladn und dann die url: eintragen

mfg Flo


----------



## Adlerfan (20. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

war heute morgen auch wieder los, leider nichts großes. 5 bafo`s zwischen 15 und 25cm. petri an alle "monster-fänger"!!!#6


----------



## fjordsepp (20. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ok habs gefunden nur ist die datei zu gross muss das erst ändern


----------



## HOX (20. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



fjordsepp schrieb:


> ok habs gefunden nur ist die datei zu gross muss das erst ändern




Ähm, wenn du es so machen würdest, wie ich es dir in der PM geschrieben habe wäre das Bild schon lange online!


----------



## Adlerfan (20. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@johnnie walker: super fisch und sehr schöner bericht!!! da fiebert man beim lesen richtig mit.....#6


----------



## fjordsepp (20. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

<a href="http://img512.*ih.us/my.php?image=dsc00730al7.png" target="_blank"><img src="http://img512.*ih.us/img512/5390/dsc00730al7.th.png" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.*ih.us" /></a><br /><br /><a href="http://img604.*ih.us/content.php?page=blogpost&files=img512/5390/dsc00730al7.png" title="QuickPost"><img src="http://*ih.us/img/butansn.png" alt="QuickPost" border="0"></a> Quickpost this image to Myspace, Digg, Facebook, and others!


----------



## fjordsepp (20. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

einfach einen link anklicken dann kommt das foto habs irgendwie nicht anders hin bekommen die hatte 67 zentimeter und 3,8 kilo


----------



## fjordsepp (20. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

http://img512.*ih.us/img512/5390/dsc00730al7.th.png


----------



## fjordsepp (20. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ja mein heimatgewässer


----------



## fjordsepp (20. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hab ich auf Ugly duckling wobbler gefangen


----------



## Sarein (20. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Würde dich mal gerne nach 1 Minute Wasser atmen sehen#d
> 
> Wieso enthakt man so einen Winzling nicht einfach und setzt in zurrück? Am besten noch im Wasser enthaken.
> 
> ...


 
Mein Letzter Beitrag dazu:
Also ich kann eine Minute Unterwasser die Luft anhalten. Du nicht???
Ich möchte mal sehen, wie du jeden Untermaßigen Fisch im Wasser abhakst. Das ist Schwachsinn!
Und als ich den Fisch aus dem Wasser genommen habe ist meine Hand bestimmt auch naß geworden! 
Auch wenn ich mich hier nicht rechtfertigen brauch, ich tus trotzdem! Ich habe diesen Fisch waidgerecht behandelt und wer mir nicht glaubt hat eben Pech gehabt! Mehr, als es hier reinzuschreiben, kann ich auch nicht machen. 

@PureContact
Eigentlich kann es dir doch am A**** vorbeigehen, was ich hier poste, solange es nicht gegen die Boardregeln verstößt.
Ich wollte euch einfach ein rundes Bild des Angeltages darstellen, deshalb hab ich den Winzling mit gepostet!

PS: Komisch, dass ihr euch nicht aufgeregt hab, als ich einen unteraßigen Barsch gepostet hab...|kopfkrat


----------



## Wallerschreck (20. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Sarein

kümmer dich nicht um solche schwachsinnigen Äußerungen. Du hast dir ja nichts vorzuwerfen und manchen Leuten ist halt einfach langweilig und sie müssen den Moralapostel raushängen. Im Raubfischfänge - thread würde so ein Post sofort gelöscht werden...und das zu Recht.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Sarein: Sagte nie das ich jeden Fisch im Wasser abhake, sagte am besten


----------



## Sarein (20. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich find es nur traurig, dass man euch nur was Gutes will und ihr macht es schlecht... 
Manche Member werden durch solche Äußerungen vertrieben. Und das ist ja nicht der Sinn des Anglerboards.

Übrigens: Fettes Petri an alle Super-Bafos-Fänger!  #6


----------



## Tisie (20. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Wallerschreck,



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> kümmer dich nicht um solche schwachsinnigen Äußerungen. Du hast dir ja nichts vorzuwerfen und manchen Leuten ist halt einfach langweilig und sie müssen den Moralapostel raushängen. Im Raubfischfänge - thread würde so ein Post sofort gelöscht werden...und das zu Recht.


was ist daran schwachsinnig, wenn darauf hingewiesen wird, einen untermaßigen Fisch möglichst schonend zurückzusetzen und seinen Aufenthalt außerhalb des Wassers so kurz wie möglich zu halten?

Das hat nichts mit Langeweile zu tun, sondern mit Achtung und Verantwortungsbewußtsein gegenüber dem Fisch!

@Sarein:

Ich kann sehr gut verstehen, daß Du mit dem Foto Deinen Fangbericht bereichern wolltest. Aber Du verstehst sicher auch, daß man einen untermaßigen Fisch nicht unbedingt fotografieren muß, wenn dieser unnötig darunter leidet und evtl. sogar an den Folgen verendet?! Das wäre doch schade, oder?!

Ich habe auch schon (untermaßige) Fische fotografiert, die ich zurückgesetzt habe, aber dazu muß man diese nicht aus dem Wasser nehmen, was für die Gesundheit des Fisches (vor allem bei Forellen) sehr wichtig ist. Anbei mal ein paar Beispiele aus meinem Fotoalbum ... vielleicht als kleine Anregung?!

Viele Grüße und danke für Dein Verständnis, Matthias


----------



## Sarein (20. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So besser?  |rolleyes


----------



## Tisie (20. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Sarein schrieb:


> So besser?  |rolleyes


wunderbar #6

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Wallerschreck (21. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Tisie

entschuldige das "schwachsinnig" war etwas hitzig bei der Antwort 

man sollte mit jedem Fisch der zurückgesetzt wird schonend umgehen und dabei ist es doch egal ob untermaßig oder maßig. Aber erzähl das dochmal den ganzen Karpfenanglern die ihre Fische erstmal ne halbe Stunde umherwuchten um das perfekte Foto zu schießen. Ich denke der Babybafo hat es nicht so viel geschadet mal 2 minuten auf nen schnapschuss zu warten und ich freue mich immer über schöne Fische egal wie groß.


----------



## MuggaBadscher (21. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu den wunderschönen Prachtexemplaren!

Zwecks den untermaßigen Fischen.
Ich fotographier auch ab und zu mal was kleineres. Wollte dich mit der Äußerung ganz sicher net persönlich angreifen! Sehs mal lieber als Verbesserungsvorschlag um des nächstes Mal anders zu machen. So wie ja schon Beispielfotos gepostet wurden.
#h

Und jetzt lasst uns alle einfach über des ganze Gras wachsen lassen.... einer der besten Threads im Board sollte nicht so schwachsinnig von uns zerschossen werden.|bla:

Gestern waren Streifenjäger, Purecontact und ich wieder an unserem Forellenbach.
Dort angekommen konnte Purecontact als erster eine richtig gutgenährte 35er fangen. (Bilder ein paar Posts oberhalb)
Danach hats bei mir gescheppert! Eine richtig schöne 40er hat sich den Wobbler voll reingepfiffen! Mein Jahreswunsch eine 40er in dem Bach zu fangen war also geschafft! 

Danach hab ich leider noch eine ungefähr 35er im Drill verloren.
Streifenjäger hatte gestern eher Pech und durfte etwas mim Kindergarten spielen. Aber ich denk der darf sich jetzt beim Fang von ner 50er und 42er in 2 Tagen auch mal etwas ausruhen...:q
War wieder n richtig schöner Tag am Bach der in gemütlicher Runde am Abend noch ausklingen durfte.#v#6

Gruß Chris

Bild wird nachgereicht.... *ih.us tut bei mir grad neme.#c


----------



## zesch (21. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

zur aktuellen Gesprächslage von Fotos mit kleinen Fischen:

ich mache Fotos von allen Fischen, egal wie groß,

wert sind es die Fische alle mal.....

und wie hat nur der Fänger zu entscheiden =

zu erst kommt der Mensch, dann das Tier

so ist das nun mal !

Gruß

zesch


----------



## mastercremaster (21. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hey zesch!
äußerst sozialverträgliche aussage, die du da tätigst....#d
ich weiß ja nicht ob du mitglied im vdsf bist, aber viell. solltest du dir deine rolle als "anerkannter naturschützer" noch einmal überdenken!


----------



## WallerKalle04 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Was ist denn hier los?|evil:|splat2:|smash:


----------



## WallerKalle04 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

so mal kurz eingelesen was hier los ist! also ich hab echt noch nicht gehört das ein fisch egal wie klein elendig verreckt ist weil er mal KURZ anne luft war!#h


----------



## MuggaBadscher (21. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Zesch:
Du tust mir einfach nur Leid.... mehr nicht.|uhoh:
Wenn du meinst jetzt noch weiter provozieren zu müssen, mach einfach weiter. Es zeigt einfach wie manche ticken...
Einfach nur bitter....#d
Und jetzt wirklich BITTE wieder Posts!


----------



## zesch (21. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ihr tut mir garnicht leid,
Ihr seit einfach nur neidisch.

Es kann halt nicht jeder solch schöne Kreaturen in Bilder fassen.....

Ich provoziere nicht, das tut Ihr hier die ganze Zeit. Zurücksetzen tut doch jeder so schnell er kann.

@ Marx der Anfänger, du bist mir sowieso schon länger hier durch deine Sticheleihen aufgefallen, halte du dich lieber zurück und fang mal ein paar anständige Fische, als hier so groß rum zu tönen....

ich geh jetzt fischen

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Matchking (21. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Waller Kalle

Das Thema war eigentlich schon fast abgehakt mit dem kleine Fische zu fotografieren.

Das Ding ist nur die Aussage von zesch:

von wegen erst kommen die menschlichen Bedürfnisse und  nach mir die Sinnflut (ein bisschen anders formuliert, aber das selbe aussagend)

-finde ich auch etwas rücksichtslos.

Gerade da meine ich auf der 1. Seite einer jeden Gewässerordnung sowas steht, wie.....

Die Pflicht eines jeden Anglers ist es, die Natur in nicht nur einer geringsten Weise zu verändern, beschädigen ihr Schaden zuzufügen.
Sie pfleglich zu behandeln usw.

Wenn jeder so denkt, dann müssen wir uns nicht wundern, wenn bald auch noch die letzten schönen Flecken Natur hinüber sind.


----------



## MuggaBadscher (21. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Stimmt... die Kunst, wie du die obere Forelle in Szene gesetzt hast ist wirklich einmalig. Da werd ich wirklich neidisch!

Zeig mir mal bitte meine Post wo ich rumpöbel/rumstichele/rumtöne o.ä.
Anständige Fische fangen.... komisch... das versuch ich schon die ganze Zeit. Ich hab (bis jetzt) keine Ausnahmefische gefangen. Ich angel auch erst ein Jahr und für das, bin ich mit meinen Fängen ziemlich zufrieden.

Dann wünsch ich dir schon mal Petri Heil wenn du jetzt fischen gehsch! Freu mich schon auf deine Meisterwerke.


----------



## zesch (21. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Matchking

fällt dir auf wie hier Worte verdreht werden ?

unterhaltet euch mal mit einem Japaner über Tiersendungen wie z.B. Flipper, Lässie oder Mr. Ad, die sind nämlich dort verboten !

+ beim nächsten mal werd ich die Forelle vor meinem ersten Wurf fragen, ob, wenn ich sie denn gehakt + gelandet bekomm, dann auch noch fotografieren darf ?

Merkt ich eigentlich noch was ? Ist doch total albern das Thema mit den kleinen Fischen.

Totgehauene kleine Zander, das ist schlimm !

Ich selbst entnehme Forellen ab 40cm, dabei wird nur jede 3. mitgenommen (in der Größe)

Ich sehe das eher wissentschaftlich mit dem Fotografieren der Forellen. So kann man sehen, wie diese abwachsen, Krankheiten aufkommen und verschwinden, oder einfach nur ein sehr gesundes TIER dokumentieren.....

Gruß

zesch

+ seht das doch alles nicht so verbissen !


----------



## Sarein (21. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bitte nutzt diesen Tröt (*Untermaßige Forellen fotographieren?*) um eure Äußerungen zu dem Thema loßzuwerden. Ich habe ihn erstellt, weil ich mich verantwortlich fühle und nicht möchte, dass der schöne Bafo-Thread darunter leidet. 
Danke Sascha


----------



## Tisie (21. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Sarein,

Du setzt Dich sachlich und konstruktiv mit dem Thema auseinander und das finde ich super #6 ... oft liegt es einfach am Ton, ob eine Anmerkung als "blöde Anmache" oder gut gemeinter Ratschlag ankommt. Das hat hier letztendlich doch noch ganz gut funktioniert und die meisten haben anscheinend auch verstanden, worum es eigentlich geht. OK, Zesch ganz offensichtlich nicht, aber bei solchen Äußerungen ist jeder weitere Erklärungsversuch auch überflüssig und vertane Zeit - da kommt wohl einfach nichts an.

Viele Grüße und Petri Heil, Matthias


----------



## Nordangler (21. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mal was zur Abwechselung

http://img76.*ih.us/img76/7461/dsc0069qe2.jpg

Sven


----------



## Wallerschreck (21. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Nordangler

 man was ein Prachtstück und wie toll gezeichnet :l Petri. Die hatte doch bestimmt um die 50 oder?


----------



## JohnvanJerk (21. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

schöner fisch digger,petri


----------



## porscher (21. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

wow. ein super gezeichneter fisch! glückwunsch zum fang!!!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Sven super schön gezeichneter Fisch!!

mfg Flo


----------



## WallerKalle04 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri! Klasse Bafo#6


----------



## Sarein (21. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Tisie
Danke für das Kompliment. 

@Nordangler
Geiler Fisch! #6
Gib uns noch bitte die Maße.:m


----------



## MuggaBadscher (21. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu der wunderschönen Bafo!|wavey:


----------



## Tisie (21. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Nordangler: Was für eine herrliche Forelle - ein dickes Petri Heil #6

Ich starte am Freitag in die Bachforellensaison 2008, mal sehen was geht?! Ich habe mir schon ein paar neue Gewässer angeschaut - drei kleine Bäche.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Nordangler (22. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> @Nordangler
> 
> man was ein Prachtstück und wie toll gezeichnet :l Petri. Die hatte doch bestimmt um die 50 oder?




Genau 51 cm.

Sven


----------



## zesch (22. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=31590&page=87


----------



## Nordangler (22. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hier noch mal 2 Fotos.

http://img88.*ih.us/img88/2205/img1134vj0.jpg

http://img237.*ih.us/img237/5095/img1139jt0.jpg


----------



## Nordangler (22. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nochmal 2. Sollt euch doch für mich freuen.:m

http://img291.*ih.us/img291/5633/img1129ba7.jpg

http://img237.*ih.us/img237/9287/dsc0030zy6.jpg

Sven


----------



## zesch (22. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Nordangler

wirklich schöne Fische + gutes Gewässer

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Tisie (22. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi Sven,

sehr schöne Fotos, besonders das Drillfoto ist toll #6 ... genauso sehen die Bäche auch aus, die ich Freitag mal antesten will. Auf den ersten Blick oft ziemlich unscheinbar beherbergen die kleinen Gewässer manchmal 'ne schöne Überraschung.

Viele Grüße, Matthias

P.S.: Wie führt Ihr eigentlich Eure Wobbler - stromauf oder stromab?


----------



## Nordangler (22. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Matthias dann mal viel Glück.
Die Wobbler werfe ich zu 90% Bachabwärts. Beim einholen lasse ich sie dann auch mal ein Stück zurück treiben oder lasse sie auf der Stelle pendeln.
In dem Bach den ich befische muß ich mit Bafo bis 70 cm rechnen.

Sven


----------



## Tisie (22. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi Sven,

vielen Dank für die Info!

Bachforellen bis 70cm ... wow ... aber dafür müssen auch die Rahmenbedingungen stimmen. An einem sommerkühlen Tieflandbach mit gutem Nahrungsangebot und natürlicher Reproduktion sowie wenig Befischungsdruck/Entnahme kann ich mir das gut vorstellen  ... wie auf den Fotos zu sehen wird an Deinem Bach bis an die Uferkante bewirtschaftet  ... habt Ihr auch Probleme mit Uferabbrüchen und übermäßigem Nährstoffeintrag sowie Verkrautung und Versandung? Wenn Dich die Thematik mehr interessiert, kann ich Dir folgendes Buch empfehlen: Lebendige Bäche und Flüsse.

Ich habe jahrelang nicht mehr mit der Spinnrute auf BaFo geangelt, aber zum "Suchangeln" und "Streckemachen" an unbekannten Gewässern ist das effektiver als mit der Fliege. Früher habe ich den Wobbler auch gerne mal mit der Strömung geführt und wollte nur mal hören, wie der aktuelle Stand der Dinge diesbez. ist. So ein kleiner getwitchter Suspender müßte doch eigentlich auch gut gehen?! 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## mr.pink79 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Nordangler

Diese schönen Fotos sind der Grund warum ich hier im Thread sehr gerne mitlese! #6

Echt schöne Gewässer die manche hier zur Verfügung haben. Ich habe dieses Jahr das erste mal gezielt mit Wobblern auf Forelle gefischt und auch gleich eine 67er erwischt. Es ist schon der Hammer welch einen schönen Drill diese Fische liefern. Ich bin jedenfalls infiziert!


----------



## MuggaBadscher (22. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sehr schöne Fotos! Da ist es echt praktisch wenn ein Mitangler dabei ist.#6
Da bekommt man schon wieder Lust um loszuziehen.|kopfkrat
Wenn ich mir die Pegelstände von unseren Forellenflüßen anseh wirds mir ganz anders.
Der Neckar ist heute bei uns innerhalb von 12 Stunden um fast 2 Meter gestiegen! |bigeyes|uhoh:
Gruß Marx


----------



## Rossi1983 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sind wirklich sehr schöne Bilder und die erinnern mich auch so ein bisschen an unseren "Vereinsbach". Von der Größer/Breiter her dürfte der in etwa gleich sein, außenrum sind auch nur Felder und ansonsten nur die Weite. Einziger Nachteil ist, das bei jedem kleineren Hochwasser bisschen mehr vom Ufer abbricht. Zum Glück passiert das nicht überall, sondern nur an vereinzelten Stellen.
Wie auch immer, wenn ich die Bilder so anschaue fühle ich mich in den letzten Samstag zurückversetzt als ich auch 2 sehr schöne und große (33 cm + 38 cm) Bachforellen landen konnte.
Ach am liebsten würde ich Feierabend machen und wieder an´s Wasser fahren . Naja so muss ich halt noch bis Samstag warten, dann geht´s aber wieder los. Mal schauen ob ich wieder die ein oder andere stattliche Forelle zum Anbiss überreden kann.

Petri


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (22. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Boah Petri zu geilen Bafo Nordangler! Ist die Dame aus der Treene?


----------



## Nordangler (22. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



			
				=[Aalbaendiger]=;2024814 schrieb:
			
		

> Boah Petri zu geilen Bafo Nordangler! Ist die Dame aus der Treene?




Nein sondern aus der Bollingstedter Au.
Fotobericht dazu gibt es in der Ausgabe 12 der Angelwoche.



Sven


----------



## Felix 1969 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Nordangler

Eine Forelle wie gemalt....#6

Petri Heil


----------



## Carphunter' (23. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

war gestern auch mal wieder an der mischstrecke von meinen kleenen bach.
konnte 3 kleene bachforellen um die 30cm fangen^^
seit laaangem mal viller was gefangen. geh heut nomma.....kann diesmal vllt. pic´s mitbringen^^


----------



## Maik (26. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

wollte auch mal ne 51er einstellen wa ein beeindruckender drill


----------



## Adlerfan (26. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

schönes tier!!! aber nicht aus dem rheingau-taunus-kreis, oder?:q


----------



## Maik (26. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

vereinsbach|supergri


----------



## Wallerschreck (27. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war Freitag und Samstag auch mal wieder am Vereinsbach unterwegs aber ausser 5 kleinen Spritzerchen um die 20cm und einem Minihecht von 17 (der erste Hecht den ich dort überhaupt je gesehen habe) konnte ich nichts dingfest machen. Die großen Forellen waren zwar da (ich konnte sie im klaren Wasser bei strahlendem sonnenschein deutlich sehen) aber gebissen haben sie nicht. Etwas gefrustet bin ich dann an den Abschnitt des Baches gegangen den ich bishern ur als "Todeszone" bezeichnet habe. Todeszone deshalb weil ich in den paar Besuchen dort absolut nicht einen Fisch auch nur sehen konnte (von beißen mal ganz zu schweigen) Dabei wäre es eine optimale Strecke zwischen Feldern gelegen mit ruhig fließendem Wasser bis 1,5m Tiefe, Gumpen, massenhaft Unterständen etc. Ich konnte zwar auch diesmal dort nichts fangen aber ich habe den (wahrscheinlichen) Grund für die Todeszone gefunden. Nachdem ich nämlich mal wieder den Duckling stromauf zappeln ließ, konnte ich einen sehr großen,länglichen Schatten die Verfolgung aufnehmen sehen. Da ich kein Stahlvorfach dran hatte hab ich den Duckling mit highspeed eingekurbelt und erstmal die Köderkiste gewälzt. Leider hatte ich nur ein ummanteltes Fertigvorfach dabei das dazu noch total verkringelt war. Aber gut versucht hab ichs trotzdem. Nach einigen Würfen konnte ich den Hecht dann auch nochmal ans Ufer locken aber beißen wollte er nicht. Ich habs dann noch mal 2 Km weiter an der Strecke versucht und konnte noch 3 weitere Nachläufer feststellen. Einer biss sogar mal halbherzig zu konnt sich aber wieder losschütteln. 
Am Samstag wollt ichs dann wissen. Statt der feinen Bafo - Kombo habe ich also das Schwert gesattelt und ein ordentliches Stahlvorfach sowie einen passenden Wobbler gewählt und ab gings. Und Tatsache, nach 10 Würfen sah ich wieder den Schatten hinter dem Wobbler "eindrehen" und diesmal ging es ohne kompromisse: Eindrehen, verfolgung, BISS!! Der Drill war eher unspektakulär (kein Vergleich mit einer ordentlichen Bafo) aber im Endeffekt lag ein 66er Hecht im Kescher. Natürlich habe ich ihn entnommen. Ich werde die nächsten Tage auch wieder darauf verwenden den Bach zu "entrümpeln" denn ich glaube dass die Abwesenheit von Forellen bei gleichzeitiger gehäufter Hechtpräsenz kein Zufall ist.


----------



## Nordangler (27. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöner Bericht.
Ich sehe auch zu, dass die Hechte in unseren Salmonidengewässern raus kommen.

Sven


----------



## Wallerschreck (28. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich hab ja nichts gegen Hechte aber in so einem kleinen Gewässer richten sie wirklich viel Schaden unter den Bafos an das sieht man wirklich eindeutig daran dass die Forellenpopulation in den eher hechtfeindlichen schnellströmenden Bereichen sehr hoch ist und dort wo der Bach ruhiger und tiefer wird (wo eigentlich auch die kapitalen Bafos stehen sollten) ist alles wie leer gefegt.


----------



## Adlerfan (28. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Maik schrieb:


> vereinsbach|supergri


 
in welchem verein bist du denn?

es grüßt ein (noch) vereinsloser....


----------



## Hunter85 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

so war am wochenende auch mal auf BaFos unterwegs.
hab 2 erwischt. beide auf nen 3er Mepps silber. Beide hatten 33cm.
Genau wie der fette Barsch der mir noch an die Leine ging


----------



## MuggaBadscher (28. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Der Barsch is ja mal der Oberhammer! Fett wie ne Bowlingkugel |bigeyes#6
Petri, auch an die anderen Fänger!!!!!!


----------



## skatefreak (28. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

geile fische!! der barsch ist ja richtig fett:m
macht weiter so


----------



## Wallerschreck (28. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri, wenn die roten Punkte oben nicht wären würd ich glatt sagen das sind Refos


----------



## thymonst (28. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dickes Petri!!! Schöne BF


----------



## Wallerschreck (28. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Samstag war der erste Streich und der zweite folgte gleich (heute).
Habe nach der Arbeit meinen Anti-Bachhecht Kreuzzug fortgesetzt. Nennt es Zufall aber dort wo ich Samstag den Hecht gefangen hatte stand heute eine süße kleine Bafo von vielleicht 20 cm *freu* hab sie natürlich schön in Ruhe gelassen damit sie heranwachsen kann. 
Zwei kilometer Bachab habe ich dann einen echt großen Schwarm Rotaugen gesehen...mit Sicherheit an die 100 Stück. Sah in dem kleinen Bächlein echt beeindruckend aus wie diese Schar kleiner Schatten wie ein Taubenschwarm den Bach hochgezogen ist..sowas sieht man im See garnicht. Gebissen hat aber längere Zeit nix. Hab dann von dem knallroten Rapala Jointed (irgendwie gefiel der mir heute nicht) auf einen No-Name Wobbler gewechselt den ich vor zig Jahren mal bei meinem Händler vom Wültisch für 2,5 €weggekauft hab. Das Ding läuft im See total besch...eiden im Bach gegen die Strömung machte er aber eine echt klasse Figur. Trotzdem musste ich nochmal 2 km laufen bis es bei einem weiten Wurf in eine Biegung hinein plötzlich ruuuummms. Machte und ein langer grüner Leib mit abstehenden Kiemendeckeln und knallroten Kiemen aus dem Wasser schnellte. Das war aber auch die einzige Aktion die der Hecht brachte denn er konnte nichtwirklich irgendwohin. Drei oder viermal konnte er die Bremse der Red Arc bewegen aber gegen das Schwert und die klasse Bremse hatte er selbst in der Strömung keine chance (echt eine 1A Hechtkombo).

Ich hatte echt Gewissensbisse innerhalb so kurzer Zeit zwei Hechte zu entnehmen aber beim Ausnehmn fand ich dann eine halb verdaute Bafo von 15cm im Magen des Hechtes und schon wusste ich wieder warum ich das mache. Die Rotgetupften haben als einzelgänger in dem Gewässer einfach keine Chance gegen den gierigen Räuber. Ach ja der Hecht hatte 65cm war aber sogar schwerer als der vom Samstag.


----------



## der_Anfaenger (28. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Respekt, Respekt
zwei schöne Hechte.
Und auch ein dickes Petri an die übrigen Fänger.

Habe am Sonntag bei wunderschönem Wetter auch mal erfolgreich sein und eine fröhliche und lustig buntgetupfte Forelle überlisten dürfen. 33 cm  pures Angelgefühl  :q
[Photo behalt ich für mich da nur reichlich verpixelt auf dem Handy....] 

allzeit krumme Ruten =)
der_Anfaenger


----------



## Sarein (28. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an die Fänger!

Ich war Sonntag auch unterwegs, konnte aber nicht so gut abschneiden wie die Tage zuvor. Das lag wohl an dem gesunkenen Wasserstand. Konnte aber trotzdem bei schönem Wetter eine maßige Bafo aus der Strömung ziehen. Die haben wir dann gleich vor Ort auf ein Grillrost unter einer Feuerestelle garen lassen und uns schmecken lassen... :q


----------



## MuggaBadscher (28. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri! Aber ich glaub ich würd mit den Hechten in unserem Forellenbach auch kurzen Prozess machen....


----------



## zesch (29. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

man könnte die Hechte auch lebend hältern und in ein entsprechendes,

passendes Gewässer umsiedeln,

wo diese dann für "Ordnung" sorgen dürfen.

Aber diese Entscheidung bleibt jedem Angler selber überlassen.

+ wo es einen guten Bestand an Forellen und Hechten gibt, da sind auch Aale,

und die Aale "vergehen" sich noch viel mehr an Brut + Kleinfisch (Forelle),

also dann bitte schön auch abends ansitzen und die Aale dezimieren......

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Wallerschreck (29. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mit dem lebenden Transport gestaltet sich das als fast unmöglich da ich wirklich mehrere Kilometer zu Fuß zurücklegen muss um an die Strecke zu kommen da der Bach dort teilweise durch eingefriedete Felder führt (von Straßen und Wegen keine Spur). Ich glaube nicht dass ein Hecht das unbeschadet überlebt. Hmm mit den Aalen ist das so eine Sache, wo sollen die denn herkommen? Bis zum nächsten größeren Fluss (Fulda)  sind es 40km Kilometer und selbst da sind Aale nicht allzu häufig. Besetzt werden dürfen sie bei uns (Forellenregion) erst garnicht.


----------



## zesch (29. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Quatsch ist wenn der Osterhase nackt übers Feld läuft....

@Johnnie Walker

na du bist dir so sicher ? ich würd das mal antesten = nachts

und wat dat fürne Aussage ist haste ja gelesen, das ist schon so wie ich über meine Gewässer sprechen kann.

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Sarein (29. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich glaube gefangene Fische umsiedeln ist verboten, oder? Kann mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen? #c Wenn es legal wäre, ist es eine top Möglichkeit ein Gewässer zu "reinigen", wenn das der betreuende Angelverein schon nicht macht...#d


----------



## Wallerschreck (29. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mein Angelverein sitzt geschlossen am Vereinsweiher und fängt Refos...der Bach wird ausser von mir nicht beachtet ist ja auch vieeel zu anstrengend dort zu angeln und außerdem ist ja eh nichts drin 

Aber ich glaube umsiedeln ist wirklich verboten wegen Fischkrankheiten & co


----------



## hecq (29. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



zesch schrieb:


> man könnte die Hechte auch lebend hältern und in ein entsprechendes,
> 
> passendes Gewässer umsiedeln,
> 
> ...


 
Finde es auch schwachsinn Hechte umzusiedeln. Alleine der Aufwand lohnt nicht und der Streß ist bei so einer Sache enorm.

Aale dezimieren?? Also der Aal hat es schwer genug und wir können hoffen, dass er nicht in ein paar Jahren verschwunden ist. So eine Aussage ist echt der Hammer..#q


----------



## Johnnie Walker (29. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



zesch schrieb:


> meine Gewässer sprechen kann.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> zesch



ja dann sag auch beim next mal direkt das du über ''deine'' gewässer sprichst


@hecq   jop stimmt genau


----------



## Wallerschreck (29. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also Zesch hat nicht ganz unrecht. In Forellenbächen ist der Aal wirklich ein Schädling. Es ist sogar verboten ihn in der Forellenregion zu besetzen und retten wird den Aal eine Schonung hier nicht.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

die kriegt man eh nicht raus! die brauchen ja auch kein gewässeranschluss ne feuchte wiese reicht aus um in den bach zu gelangen! die legen beachtliche strecken auf land hin!


----------



## Badebube (29. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey!!  Schöner Barsch eingesetzte Forellen...

Setzt ihr fangreife Forelle aus der zucht ein? Die sehen auf jeden fall mal so aus..Sorry. Sieht man sofort an den Verstümmelten Flossen. In welchem Gewässer angelst du den...Lg#d


----------



## Hunter85 (30. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

in der schwabach, ist ein kleiner fluss bei erlangen.
mag sein dass das gesetzte sind.


----------



## zesch (30. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ alle Meckerer

hältern von Fischen ist üblich, fragt mal eure Fischwärter, die für Besatz zuständig sind...

oder wie werden Hechte zum abangeln in Vereinsteiche gebracht ?

Also bevor ich einen Bachhecht kaputt schlage, mach ich ihn vorher aus, d.h. ich gucke wo er steht. Lieber ein wenig Streß und ca. 20 Minuten in einer Hälterwanne und dann kommt er in das Gewässer unterhalb des Baches, wo das gleiche Wasser fließt.....

Und diese Ahnungslosen sollen sich mal mit Forellenbachpächtern unterhalten, die 6 oder 12 Jahrespachtverträge abschliessen und für einen "guten Bestand" garantieren müssen.

Hier hat der Aal nichts zu suchen. Aber wer will kann die Aale ja auch umsiedeln. John Sidley würde sich freuen....

Gruß

zesch


----------



## zesch (30. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

und der Hecht "Entnehmer" wird mit petri beglückwünscht und ich spreche nur vom Aale dezimieren und muß mir mal wieder einen "abholen"

hier herscht wirklich keine Moral

fangt erstmal alle vernünftige Fische !

ich geh jetzt fischen....


Gruß

zesch


----------



## Nordangler (30. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hier ist mein neuer Waufi.
Dem wird beigebracht die Forellen zu aportieren. 
Name passt dazu: Greif

http://img81.*ih.us/img81/8273/img1150zt9.jpg

Sven


----------



## MuggaBadscher (30. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Sven:
Petri zu dem wunderschönen Fang! #6


"fangt erstmal vernünftige Fische" hängt mir so langsam zum Hals raus..... #d


----------



## hecq (30. April 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



zesch schrieb:


> und der Hecht "Entnehmer" wird mit petri beglückwünscht und ich spreche nur vom Aale dezimieren und muß mir mal wieder einen "abholen"
> 
> hier herscht wirklich keine Moral
> 
> ...


 
Käse zum wihne? unfassbar das du von Moral sprichst..


----------



## Mr. Sprock (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



zesch schrieb:


> ....
> oder wie werden Hechte zum abangeln in Vereinsteiche gebracht ?
> 
> Also bevor ich einen Bachhecht kaputt schlage, mach ich ihn vorher aus, d.h. ich gucke wo er steht. Lieber ein wenig Streß und ca. 20 Minuten in einer Hälterwanne und dann kommt er in das Gewässer unterhalb des Baches, wo das gleiche Wasser fließt.....



Finde ich auch besser als alles abzuschädeln.
Ich habe auch schon Hechte transportiert.
20 Min. im nassen Karpfensack (oder Hechtsack), diesen in ne Tüte und ab damit.
Ist überhaupt kein Problem.




zesch schrieb:


> ...kann die Aale ja auch umsiedeln. John Sidley würde sich freuen....




Das ist wohl wahr.

------------------------------ 
Gaaanz wichtig: Der Mensch muss entscheiden was wo zu leben hat. Die Natur kann das nicht alleine regeln. #q


----------



## florianparske (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo zusammen,

um mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukommen...

Hier eine wunderschöne 31er Bafo vom Samstag:





Und ausserdem habe ich schon die dritte Äsche diese Saison auf Spinner gefangen:





Es ist echt schön zu sehen, dass die Äschen bei uns in der Werre wieder häufiger werden!

Leider macht mein Handy von bewegten Dingen nicht so scharfe Bilder. Ich muss es mir wieder angewöhnen, die richtige Kamera mitzunehmen.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Hackersepp (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Heil,

Bis zu welcher Spinnergröße bleiben eingtl. die Äschen hängen???

Grüße, Mathias


----------



## florianparske (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> Bis zu welcher Spinnergröße bleiben eingtl. die Äschen hängen???


Also ich benutze ausschließlich Spinner der Größe 2 (4g).
Da beißen die Äschen diese Saison recht gut drauf.
Allerdings gezielt auf Äschen würde ich eher mit der Fliege angeln (wobei ich das noch nie gemacht hab).

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Nordangler (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Glückwunsch zu den Fischen.

Sven


----------



## Slotti (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

pünktlich zum Ende der Schonzeit konnte ich heute 2 Bachforellen fangen, gebissen auf Mistwurm an einer treibenden Wasserkugel. Sind für mich auch meine ersten Bafos und es hat tierisch Spass gemacht.
Edit: Größe: 31+32 cm


----------



## Hackersepp (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Slotti, 

Ich konnte heute eine kleine rotgetupfte (26cm) mit nem kleinem Spinner überlisten. Dieser war eigtl. für Aiteln gedacht...

Aber über seltenen Beifang freut man sich gerne#6


----------



## PureContact (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



zesch schrieb:


> man könnte die Hechte auch lebend hältern und in ein entsprechendes,
> 
> passendes Gewässer umsiedeln,
> 
> ...



3 x kurz gelacht,
das war ein Spaß oder???
mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen!




War heute auch mal wieder an meinen Lieblingsspots, und konnte ca 15 Forellen fangen, davon 3 zwischen 31 und 37.
Das Beste an dem Tag war der erste Wurf der gleich zum Fisch führte, da hab ich auch gedacht: So langsam machste dich :vik:


----------



## Khaane (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Konnte letztes Wochenende 2 Bachforellen ergattern. (1 kg & 1,5 kg schwer)

Am besten war noch eine 2,5 kg Bachforelle die war so überfressen, dass die sich wie ein toter Sack angefühlt hat.

Hat dafür nach dem Räuchern doppelt so gut geschmeckt. :vik:

PS: Auf Wunsch kann ich mal ein Foto posten.


----------



## PureContact (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Khaane schrieb:


> Konnte letztes Wochenende 2 Bachforellen ergattern. (1 kg & 1,5 kg schwer)
> 
> Am besten war noch eine 2,5 kg Bachforelle die war so überfressen, dass die sich wie ein toter Sack angefühlt hat.
> 
> ...



Ich bitte darum


----------



## greenangel (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

immer her mit den bildern #6


----------



## staffag (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Habe heute morgen auch mal zugeschlagen, 42 cm, gefangen mit einem kleinen Spinner in unserem Vereingewässer. Ein Bild gibts hier:

http://antikonline.de/varia/papasfisch.jpg

Und, der Hund müht sich vergeblich, die kommt heute auf den Grill!

Günter


----------



## spin-paule (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Khaane schrieb:


> Konnte letztes Wochenende 2 Bachforellen ergattern. (1 kg & 1,5 kg schwer)
> 
> Am besten war noch eine 2,5 kg Bachforelle die war so überfressen, dass die sich wie ein toter Sack angefühlt hat.
> 
> ...




WOW... mal eben am WE *1kg*, *1,5kg* und *2,5kg* Bafos ergattert. Aber nicht im Forellenpuff, oder?

Freue mich auf die Bilder|bigeyes

Gruß Paul


----------



## perch (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

moin zusammen,
häng mich mal an diesen thread an.
ich war heute eigentlich auf meister esox los.
hab mich aber über die nette bafo gefreut.
fettgefressen,und trotzdem ne´n 13cm wobbler genommen...






perch


----------



## Mr. Sprock (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Khaane schrieb:


> Konnte letztes Wochenende 2 Bachforellen ergattern. (1 kg & 1,5 kg schwer)
> 
> Am besten war noch eine 2,5 kg Bachforelle die war so überfressen, dass die sich wie ein toter Sack angefühlt hat.
> 
> ...




An welcher Anlage bist du gewesen?


----------



## marcus7 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> jaaaa denke ich auch -.-
> denn eine solche kapitalen-triplette fängt man nur im puff, oder mit viel glück im ausland#h


 
da wäre ich vorsichtig...das muss nicht sein.

Es gibt auch in Deutschland einige Gewässer in denen solche Fänge mit ein wenig glück/können möglich sind.
In dem Verein in dem ich z.b. bin haben wir ein recht kleinen Forellenbach(ca 2-7m breit) in dem die bafos auch ohne probleme diese größen erreichen und übertreffen.

Vor einigen Jahren noch eher als heute, aber der grund hierfür liegt in der gestiegenen Befischungsintensität und der hieraus resultierenden höheren Entnahme. Ich selber habe dort bis vor einigen Jahren sehr intensiv gefischt und habe dort sehr  sehr viele bafos von 50+ bis hin zu 71cm gefangen.


----------



## MuggaBadscher (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da muss ich Marcus7 auch zustimmen!
Mein Onkel hat in einem von ihm gepachteten Stück innerhalb von einer Stunde 3 Forellen zwischen 43cm und 53 cm mit der Nymphe gefangen! Also wenn alles passt ist so was in entsprechenden Gewässern schon möglich.


----------



## MuggaBadscher (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> naja was ich sagen will is halt, dass eine solche triplette bei uns unglaublich schwer ist zu fangen (außer puff), es ist extrem schwer aber nicht unmöglich, aber wie gesagt sehr unwahrscheinlich


So ist es. Ich freu mich jetzt einfach mal auf die Bilder.....|kopfkrat#6


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Denkt euch euren Teil und gut is...


----------



## holle (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri den pirschern!

themenrückführung, mal paar bilders. 
keine riesen, aber schön wars.


hier mal paar optische eindrücke des, wie ich finde, gelungenen männertags mit flo, hans und mir. 
einige fische haben wir nicht geknipst um sie schnell wieder ins wasser zu entlassen, aber es sind trotzdem einige bilder geworden.

die freude über die kräftigen, wilden bach-racker kann man sehen. :q












auf einem baumstamm sitzend faulenzt sichs besser. für den turbotail hat sich dann auch gleich ne dralle bafo interessiert. platz für neue ideen. 






hier halte ich gerade flo´s skeli während er sich todesmütig in die fluten stürzt und seinen wobbler das erste mal rettet (möge er in frieden ruhen). insgesamt waren es, glaube ich, 3-4 rettungsaktionen. doch nun ruht er in den tiefen des flusses und schwimmt mit den forellen um die wette (der wobbler). 






über den tag hatten wir jeder ca 6-7 mal dieses grinsen im gesicht. so ein starkes forellchen in reissender strömung an leichtem tackle ist schon ein blödes grinsen wert. 






und hier flo, der geübte cliff-fisher und noch eine bafo von hans. 








soooo, das wars vom 1. mai. #c


----------



## Nordangler (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Einfach nur geil. Glückwunsch zu dem schönen Angeltag.

Sven


----------



## zesch (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@holle

ein schönes Angelgewässer habt ihr, welcher Bach ist das ?

Gruß

zesch


----------



## angelsüchto (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

moinsen,
ich wollte heute abend an unseren bachgehn und paar bafos auf die schuppen legen aba ich dachte mia das es im mom. zu warm is (25 Grad) oda soll ich nen bissel stippen? was meint ihr bei dem wetter??#c#c
                             Mfg Angelsüchto


----------



## allrounderab (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

probier es am bach, die außentemperatur ist kein problem.die wassertempearatur im fliessgewässer ist noch nicht so warm.war letzten freitag auch bei 20 grad los und hab gut gefangen.


----------



## Tisie (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger!

Sind bei Euch schon die Maifliegen unterwegs?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## florianparske (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Tisie schrieb:


> Sind bei Euch schon die Maifliegen unterwegs?


An der Weser habe ich am Samstag schon mehrere gesehen.
An unserem Forellenbach waren gestern aber keine Maifliegen zu sehen.
Dafür haben mich die Mücken durchs Shirt gestochen, und das nicht zu knapp!

Als Entschädigung konnte ich 4 schöne BaFos um die 30cm zum Anbiss überreden.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## spin-paule (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Tisie schrieb:


> Petri Heil an alle Fänger!
> 
> Sind bei Euch schon die Maifliegen unterwegs?
> 
> Gruß, Matthias



Hi Tisie#h,

im Kreis Hohenlohe schlüpft im Moment eine immense Vielzahl unterschiedlichster Eintagsfliegen... seit ein paar Tagen auch die große Danica#6.

Gruß Paul


----------



## Tisie (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Paul & Florian,

vielen Dank für die Info! Da geht es also schon los ... na kein Wunder bei DEM Wetter 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Am Sonntag schaffe ich auch entlich meinen Bafo Saisonauftakt....-.-


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nö, ist schon ein Fehler drin den du gemacht hast die Pluralform von einer Species wäre fish also two fish (zwei Rotaugen z.b.)

Da es aber nicht auf eine Species begrenzt ist heißt es fishes.
Da aber fishes nicht mehr rein passt habe ich fishs gewählt

Absolut nix gegen dich aber fehlt in deinem Titel nicht der ein oder andere Leerschrit?

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jupp fish Mehrzahl wenn du von 3 Rotaugen sprichst fishes die Mehrzahl wenn du von mehreren Fischarten sprichst

Bin mir da zu 99,9% sicher

mfg Flo


----------



## skatefreak (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

omg xD


----------



## MuggaBadscher (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jungs das ist doch kein Englischunterricht sondern ein Fangthread.... :q
Und sowas zu Beginn der Ferien....#d#h
Gestern auf Fliege leider nichts "gscheides" gefangen.
Heut gehts aber wieder los!#6


----------



## Steinadler (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

schon ganz lustig was hier so los is


----------



## schakal1182 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich habe heute für kurze Zeit zwei tolle Bachforellen verhaftet.
Die Kollegen hatten ca. 45 und 40 Zentimeter. Letztere war meine erste Forelle die ich mittels eines Wobblers gefangen habe :vik:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Jan, hoffe ich kann gleich nachlegen


----------



## tsgfrade (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

wollte auch nochmal einen Bericht von der Nidda geben. Wir waren die letzten Tage Abends auch immer nochmal an der Nidda auf Forellenjagd. Es war wirklich super. Wir haben inerhalb von 2 Tagen 5 Bachforellen um die 40cm gefangen, eine ist uns leider ausgeschlitzt. War echt ein tolles Erlebnis. Hier noch ein Bild von der größten hatte ca. 45cm und war toll gezeichnet.


----------



## don rhabano (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Tolle Fische!!!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri!

War heute auch los, naja 4 stunden bei 25°C wohl mnicht ideal. Gefangen habe ich eine etwa 10cm Bachforelle konnte ich ohne Fisch berührung im Wasser enthaken. Eine etwa gleiche als Nachläufer. Und hunderte Barben konnte ich bei der Balz beobachten.

mfg Flo


----------



## GiantKiller (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich  war heute drei stündchen in der Mittagshitze auf Bachforellenpirsch. Aber die Forellen waren doch etwas zurückhaltend bei dem Wetter... 6 Maßige liessen sich trotzdem unter den schattigen Bäumen vorlocken. Eine davon gibts zu Abend, der Rest schwimmt wieder. 
ReFo waren nur zwei zu sehen um die 60cm, aber die waren doch träger als mein Wobbler.
Zum Abschluss kam noch ein Riesendöbel unter einer Holzbrücke zum Vorschein von ca. 8 Pfund, der natürlich sofort die nächste Staustufe runterschwomm. Ausdrillen konnte ich ihn zwar, aber einer der Anwohner hatte den Zugang zum Ufer mit Stacheldraht versperrt[obwohl es zur Stadt gehört ], aber an Land bringen ging trotz aller Bemühungen nicht...


----------



## Steinadler (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

na das ist doch was also so 3 stündchen hätte ich auch gern des öfteren


----------



## Justhon (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo zusammen.

Petri an den Jan und die anderen Fänger!

Ich war heute mit nem Freund angeln, der sich dsa ganze mal anschauen wollte.

Wir konnten insgesamt drei untermaßige Bachforellen (die natürlich wieder schwimmen) an land ziehen...drei andere, höchstwarscheinlich maßige fische, hab  ich im Drill verloren...Pech halt:q

mfG Justus


----------



## Carp0815 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hier eine schöne 47ger bachforelle aus den Reichenbach
geafngen auf einen tauwurm am jigkopf


----------



## PureContact (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Carp0815 schrieb:


> hier eine schöne 47ger bachforelle aus den Reichenbach
> geafngen auf einen tauwurm am jigkopf
> 
> 
> ...


lol
willst du uns schon wieder verarschen?
lass den müll


----------



## holle (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

lass den, der ist bestimmt 3 meter gross. da sieht so ne 47er forelle halt aus wie ne 35er. |muahah:


----------



## Schildifreak (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich hab jetzt hier im Forum schon öfters gelesen, dass viele Forellen auf Tauwurm am Jigkopf gefangen werden.
Wie funktioniert denn diese Methode genau?
Welche Bleikopfgröße, wie den Tauwurm monieren, welche Rute....?


----------



## Wallerschreck (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich nehme immer einen halben oder viertel Tauwurm und ziehe ihn wie einen Twister auf den Jig auf. Dann umwickel ich ihn einigermaßen fest mit einem weichen Draht damit er auch am Kopf hängen bleibt und dann auch einfach wie einen Twister führen. Allerdings ist das ganze eher unhandlich da man nach einem Biss oder hänger im Gestrüpp in der Regel einen neuen Wurm braucht und in Punkto fängigkeit und Führungskomfort kommt das ganze auch bei weitem nicht an nen guten Miniwobbler ran. Naja aber vielleicht ja eine ganz gute Alternative in tiefen Gumpen und bei beißfaulen Fischen


----------



## MuggaBadscher (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



PureContact schrieb:


> lol
> willst du uns schon wieder verarschen?
> lass den müll


Diesmal hat er es sogar geschafft das Bild hier von selber hochzuladen. Letztes Mal konnte er ja nur auf andere Bilder von anderen Leuten verlinken.#r|muahah:

|peinlich #d


----------



## Schildifreak (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Und welche Hakengröße bzw. welches Hakengewicht verwendet ihr?


----------



## GiantKiller (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

leider sind halt würmer an vielen guten forellenbächen verboten.
und wo es nicht so ist sollte man sich evt. überlegen darauf zu verzichten, da man damit zu viele kleine forellen verangelt.


----------



## Justhon (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nix geht über nen Spinner...meiner Meinung nach der beste Forellenköder.

@GiantKiller:

Das mit dem Verangeln von kleinen Forellen stimmt sicher bei der klassischen Methode mit 'normalen' Haken, aber ich denke dass die Methode mit dem Tauwurm und dem Jigkopf da anders aussehen wird, da man den Kopf aktiv führt und die Bisse so sofort merkt und auch anschlägt.

MfG Justus


----------



## PureContact (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



holle schrieb:


> lass den, der ist bestimmt 3 meter gross. da sieht so ne 47er forelle halt aus wie ne 35er. |muahah:


es geht auch darum, dass er immer von anderen Bilder klaut...

naja


was haltet ihr von der idee:

http://img412.*ih.us/img412/2479/dsc00649qr8.jpg


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sieht nett aus, aber ich sehe das Problem, das du vermutlich einige Forellen die den Spinner attakieren an der Seite haken wirst...


----------



## Hechtchris (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich fisch jetz schon lange mit Einzelhaken am Spinner und dies hat bisher für mich nur Vorteile:

1. Lassen sich kleine Fische leichter lösen + weniger verletzungen

2. Kommen mir von 100 % Gehakten fischen nur noch 5 - 8 % vom Haken !!!!!!!!

3. Kann man den noch mit nem Turbotail oder Twister garnieren !

4. Weniger Hänger !

#6

Die Aussage das ich so weniger Fische hake oder mehr seitlich hake konnte sich bisher nich im geringsten feststellen ! Und ich fange pro saison immer im guten 2 stelligen Bereich ! Und fische fast nur so !!!!!


----------



## PureContact (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Ich fisch jetz schon lange mit Einzelhaken am Spinner und dies hat bisher für mich nur Vorteile:
> 
> 1. Lassen sich kleine Fische leichter lösen + weniger verletzungen
> 
> ...


das stimmt und unterschreibe ich dir!
aber mit den schnüren statt sprengringen?
muss ich mal versuchen!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Die Aussage das ich so weniger Fische hake oder mehr seitlich hake konnte sich bisher nich im geringsten feststellen ! Und ich fange pro saison immer im guten 2 stelligen Bereich ! Und fische fast nur so !!!!!



Es geht mir nicht um den Einzelhaken, sorry wenn das so rübergekommen ist. Ich denke eher das es Probleme geben kann weil der haken auf den Bildern dann ja doch ein paar cm hinter dem Spinner ist! Einzelhaken finde ich auch gut, montiere die abr direkt mit Sprengring.


CU Stefan


----------



## Buck Caddis (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Am Besten so machen wie am Test in England, da darf man an bestimmeten Strecken nur mit Fliege und "ohne Haken" fischen...... Nur wegen dem tollen Gefühl des Bisses..... . Schonender ist es......(zumindest für die Fische)  |muahah:


----------



## Alexander2781 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Habe gestern eine 37er Bachforelle in einem Wehrgraben des Staffelbaches gefangen, Köder war ein goldener 3er Mepps.


----------



## grintz (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Na Petri, schöne Trutta ! 
Ich war gestern mal ein paar Stündchen an unserem Forellenbach und konnte drei zwar Maßige Bafos erwischen, die mein persönliches Schonmaß allerdings nicht hatte...
Später gabs nen ordentlichen Rums in der Rute und ich hoffte schon auf ne dicke Forelle, raus kam aber ein ca 35er Döbel !

Grüße


----------



## Hechtchris (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Es geht mir nicht um den Einzelhaken, sorry wenn das so rübergekommen ist. Ich denke eher das es Probleme geben kann weil der haken auf den Bildern dann ja doch ein paar cm hinter dem Spinner ist! Einzelhaken finde ich auch gut, montiere die abr direkt mit Sprengring.
> 
> 
> CU Stefan



Sorry stimmt ich mache meine Einzelhaken immer an nen Sprengring und fische die nicht so weit dahinter !


----------



## spin-paule (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi zusammen,

nach 10 Angeltagen, _gefühlten_1000  Döbel, Lauben, Schneider, kleinen Rotaugen und 3 stark untermaßigen Bafos in der bisherigen Saison|gr:, hat es am Sonntag am Kocher endlich geklappt|supergri.

Inspiriert durch das Mefo-Thema "http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=127053" habe ich mich bei Sonnenaufgang an ein scheinbar fischleeres, extrem flaches ruhiges Stück mit nur knöcheltiefem Wasser gepirscht und dort eine Goldkopfnymphe präsentiert. 

Erster Wurf... sofort schießt eine wunderschöne ü40-Bafo mit einer "Kopfbugwelle" aus rund 2m auf den Köder zu und attackiert diesen... Anschlag... Tight Line... und, nach einer Flucht ins tiefe schnelle Wasser, endlich mal wieder ein SUPER-Drill am 18er Endvorfach#6

Ohne Bilder!

Ein dickes Petri in die Runde#h

Gruß Paul


----------



## pucky86 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

im kocher gibt es noch forellen?
hatte gedacht, der waller hat ordentlich gewütet


----------



## Wallerschreck (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



PureContact schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von der idee:
> 
> http://img412.*ih.us/img412/2479/dsc00649qr8.jpg


 

Wird problematisch, die Forellen attackieren ja das rotierende Spinnerblatt und das nichtmal immer direkt von Hinten. Ich denke du wirst ziemlich viele Fehlbisse haben weil der Haken einfach zu weit vom eigentlichen Köder weg ist. Variante 3 (von unten) hab ich auch mal probiert allerdings gabs beim Auswerfen dauernd getüddel weil sich die Fliege im Spinner verfangen hat.


----------



## McBo (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo zusamm!

In der Fisch und Fang (5/2008) ist ein Bericht von Jens Bursell über den Fang großer Bachforellen. Dort schreibt er das er seine Spinner auch so umrüstet! Bei einem Spinner der Größe 2 liegt das monofile Schnurstück bei ihm bei ca. 1,5 cm mit einem Hakender Gr 4.
Probiert habe ich es auch noch nicht! Die Methode hört sich aber gut an!

Gruß Alex!


----------



## ~Michi~ (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war heute mit kksven an der Leine, wir wollten ein paar Forellen fangen. Der Tag fing damit an das wir eigentlich Morgens schon an die Leine wollten was dann aber leider nicht geklappt hat so das wir erst gegen 14Uhr an der Leine waren.
Am Anfang einfach nur tote Hose wir versuchten unser Glück mit 3er Spinnern aber es war einfach nix zu machen ich dachte schon das es wieder ein toller Tag zum Abschneidern wird aber dann sollte es ganz anders kommen.

Ich wechselte auf einen Salmo Perch Wobbler und auf einmal lief es ohne Ende ich fing einige schöne Forellen. Bei kksven lief es leider nicht so gut da ich aber 2 Salmo Perch Wobbler habe hab ich ihn dann den anderen geliehen und so fing auch er noch am Ende seine Forelle. Die Forellen hatten alle ein Gewicht zwischen 450-780g bei einer länge zwischen 35cm und 45cm. Sind leider nur Handy Fotos aber besser als nix denke ich |supergri.

http://img55.*ih.us/img55/7565/image034rb6.jpg

http://img247.*ih.us/img247/7640/image038el2.jpg

http://img55.*ih.us/img55/3783/image044li9.jpg

Somit ist meine Spinnausrüstung endlich auch eingeweiht :m.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Heil, aber die Bilder sidn wirklich nicht schön. Außerdem reicht auch eine Forelle für die Pfanne.

mfg Flo


----------



## ~Michi~ (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja danke, ich werde die Forellen Räuchern und es hat schon einen Grund wieso ich die entnommen habe ich weiß wann ich Fische entnehmen kann und wann ich es lieber lasse dafür muss ich mich hier nicht belehren lassen aber die leidige Catch & Release Diskusion kennen wir ja bereits, gibt halt immer welche die Meinen andere Angler belehren zu müssen ohne die Umstände zu kennen. |rolleyes.

Und da das ganze Vereinsintern geregelt ist geht das auch in Ordnung und geräuchert schmecken die super ausserdem denke ich bei 5 Personen sind 6 Forellen wohl auch nicht zuviel |rolleyes.

Hab keinen Plan was ihr für nen Wind macht das sind 6 Forellen mehr nicht davon 5 von mir selbst gefangen und ich kann euch versichern das es dort noch einige mehr gibt sogar noch weit größere und die sind da nicht so hingeflogen.

PS: Ausser einer Quappe von 35cm und den 5 Forellen habe ich dieses Jahr übrigens noch keine Fische entnommen das nur mal so nebenbei.


----------



## consti91 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Darum gibt es ja auch eine Fangbegrenzung, die einem vorschreibt, wie viele Fische man fangen darf !!!|licht Also lasst ihn doch seine Forellen mitnehmen!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



~Michi~ schrieb:


> Ja danke, ich werde die Forellen Räuchern und es hat schon einen Grund wieso ich die entnommen habe ich weiß wann ich Fische entnehmen kann und wann ich es lieber lasse dafür muss ich mich hier nicht belehren lassen aber die leidige Catch & Release Diskusion kennen wir ja bereits, gibt halt immer welche die Meinen andere Angler belehren zu müssen ohne die Umstände zu kennen. |rolleyes.
> 
> Und da das ganze Vereinsintern geregelt ist geht das auch in Ordnung und geräuchert schmecken die super ausserdem denke ich bei 5 Personen sind 6 Forellen wohl auch nicht zuviel |rolleyes.
> 
> ...


 
Wo hab ich dich angegriffen? Oder belehrt? Nimm nicht alles so ernst Kollege#d 
Wenn du jetzt ein sehr sentimentaler Mensch bist entschuldige ich mich natürlich für mein Posting oben, damit du hier nicht depressiv wirst
Ich hab lediglich meine Meinung geäußert und keinen damit angegiffen oder sonst irgendwie belehrt. Finde es aber lustige warum sich hier einige auf einmal angeriffen fühlen und direkt dagenhetzen müssen 
Und wenn ich 100 Leute zu besuch hab ist es dann okay wenn ich 102 Forellen aus dem Bach raushole

mfg Flo


----------



## ~Michi~ (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Lies dir dein posting nochmal durch und gut ist, ausserdem ist die Leine sicher kein "Bach" und ich kenne den Fischbestand, du kennst ihn wiederum nicht deshalb kann ich auch nicht Verstehen wieso du mir sagst eine Forelle reicht auch für die Pfanne. In einem kleinen Bach würde ich sicher auch keine 6 Forellen am Tag entnehmen ausserdem gibt es generell Fangbegrenzungen so das es dort auch garnicht möglich wäre.

Der Vergleich mit den 100 Gästen spricht ja auch nicht gerade für geistliche Reife deinerseits. Ich denke ob Ich jetzt 6 Forellen wovon eine nicht einmal mir war entnehme oder gar 102 Forellen entnehme das ist wohl ein Himmelweiter Unterschied.

Und da meine Oma bald Geburtstag hat und sich von mir Forellen gewünscht hat habe ich diese halt mitgenommen um sie zu Räuchern und das ist mein gutes Recht. Und wie gesagt kann ich dir auch 1000% Versichern das der Bestand darunter nicht leidet wenn man einmal 6 Forellen entnimmt. Ich gehe ja nicht jeden Tag dorthin und Fange so viele Forellen.

Mehr will ich dazu jetzt auch garnicht sagen du hast deine Meinung gesagt ich hab dir darauf eine Antwort gegeben und gut ist. Der Thread ist nicht dazu da um daraus wieder einmal eine Catch&Release Diskusion zu machen da gibt es schon viel zu viele von deshalb wirst du von mir zu diesem Thema auch nichts mehr hören.


----------



## Pfandpirat (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@~Michi~

Niemand muss sich hier anderen Usern ggü. rechtfertigen. #h


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Habe ich auch nie gesagt sondern habe lediglich geäußert, das es meine Meinung ist, das auch eine Bafo für die Pfanne reicht. Du fängst an dich zu rechtfertigen und sich beschuldigt zu fühlen. Habe dich noch nicht mal persönlich angesprochen, also reagier dich ab.  dDas mit den 100 Gästen ist genau das selbe sollte nur zeigen das du falsch argumentiert hast. bzw. antwortet man dann garnicht. Dachte in Deutschland gibt es freie Meinungsäußerung und meine Meinung ist halt das eine Bafo reicht. Ob es deine ist ist mir ziemlich *cheiß egal. Gibt doch so ein Sprichwort: Nur getroffene Hunde bellen Lass es einfach gut sein. Hab doch schon geschrieben, das es meine Meinung ist ist aber keinen belehren oder damit angreifen will. Außerdem hasse ich c&r diskussion, weil sie ni ein ende finden.

Mfg Flo


----------



## grintz (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri den Fängern, zu den schönen Forellen ! 
Bei uns beissts momentan nicht so wirklich...

so long

...amüsiert sich mal wieder über den Kinderkram der hier abgeht...


----------



## florianparske (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Tach zusammen,

um mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukommen...

War gestern an der Bega, einem Forellenflüsschen unseres Vereins.

Zuerst habe ich oberhalb eines Wehres geangelt, wo es langsam fließt.
Bis auf eine ca. 25-30er, die kurz gebissen hat, war da nichts.
Allerdings musste ich auf Grund furchteinflößender Wildschweingeräusche schnell wieder umkehren... #t
(Ich glaube die haben momentan Frischlinge und von einer Bache möchte ich nicht unbedingt attackiert oder in den Fluss gedrängt werden...)

Dann bin ich noch weiter flussaufwärts gefahren, wo es schneller fließt.
Da habe ich dann auch ein paar Bisse bekommen (wahrscheinlich kleinere) und 2 Bafos rausbekommen.

Eine hatte 20-25cm, schnell released, die andere ca. 27cm, auch schnell released.

Fazit: Nächstes Mal bin ich wieder an der Werre, da kommt man besser ans Wasser und die Ausbeute ist i.d.R. auch besser...

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Basti94 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wir waren heut am Forellenteich und hatten eine 40er Bafo gefangen#6


----------



## Johnnie Walker (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> gehe morgen gg 14uhr auch los (hoffe aber eher dass ich einen hecht erwische)



Oooh was war das für ein Tag heute#d
Alles hat wunderbar angefangen, nach 3 Wochen war ich wieder am Bach und stellte fest das sich so einiges verändert hatte, alles dort ist aufgeblüht und wohin man auch sah, überall grün, grün, grün, es kam mir schon wie im Dschungel vor
Nebenbei stiegen 4 kleine Bafos ein. Ein super Tag.
Da ich mir vorgenommen hatte heute eine längere strecke zu machen, kam ich an einer Gumpe vorbei, an der ich schon seit bestimmt 2 Jahre was dickes vermutete, aber nie die Zeit hatte mich dort mal hinzusetzten und sie intensiv zu beangeln.
Doch aus Spaß habe ich heute mal meinen goldenen 10cm Wobbler von Berkley bestimmt 20 mal mit High speed durchs Wasser gefetzt und plötzlich machte es RUMMS!!
Eine 60er Bafo hing am Haken....und schlitze kurze Zeit später aus!!!|gr:, die hätte glatt mein PB von 57 toppen können:c:c:c, nachdem ich den Schock halbwegs verkraftet hatte, stieg ein netter 40+ Döbel ein, ein schwacher Trost.Etwas später fand ich einen winzigen Altarm, was für eine Kloake, dachte ich mir.Obwohl ich zu 90% davon überzeugt war, dass dort absolut nichts rumdümpelt, hab ich trotzdem mal meinen Spinner ins Kraut gefeuert und Zack! erste Wurf erste Biss...Austeiger, zweiter Wurf, zweiter Biss, Fisch! ein 25er Barsch am andern Ende der Schnur:q, das hätte ich echt nicht gedacht^^, dritter Wurf, dritter Biss, Austeiger...nun ja.. einige Meter weiter der vierte Wurf, der Spinner sirrt 10cm  unter der Oberfläche und auf einmal schwimmt ihm ein riesiger Schwall hinter her. Das konnte kein Barsch mehr sein!
Und WUMMS, gehakt! Nach kurzem Drill, sah ich den Fisch, ein Hecht von 70-80cm und auch noch gaaaaanz vorne gehakt, YES!!, dachte ich mir, den hab ich:vik:. Doch im selben moment flog mir der Spinner entgegen...-.-....
Verdammt, verdammt, verdammt......egal! Ich wechselte auf einen 3er Spinner + Stahlvorfach und tatsächlich 2 Würfe, 2 Nachläufer, einmal durchbrach er mit seinem Schädel die Oberfläche...ein überwältigender Anblick...doch danach gabs keinen Biss mehr, Esox hatte mich bemerkt#d..schei.... -.-

2 dicke Fische sind mir heute ausgeschlitzt....doch ich kenne ja jetzt ihren Standort:q und denen gehts beim nächsten mal an den Kragen:vik:


----------



## Blink* (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

schöne Strecke @ Michi

P.S.: Lass dich nicht zulabern |uhoh:


----------



## foreller (22. Mai 2008)

*Alternative zu Kunstköder*

Hallo,
bin absolut neu hier.
Ich angle an einem naturbelassenen Fluß mit ner Breite zw. 2,5 und 5 m.
Die Tiefe variiert zw. 30cm und teilweise 160 cm.
Teilweise steiniger oder sandiger Untergrund.
Auf Kunstköder gehen fast nur noch Bafos bis max 30 cm.
Wird wohl zu stark mit Kunstköder befischt und es beissen nur die wilden Kleinen.
Möchte es nun mit Wurm probieren, wie würdet ihr mir das empfehlen, um 40er Bafos zu bekommen?
Mit Wasserkugel, mit Bleiolive auf Grund, habe keine große Erfahrung im fließgewässer ohne kunstköder.
Wie verhalten sich Posen bei Strömung, was muß ich bedenken bzw. beachten?


----------



## Tisie (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Herzlich willkommen, Foreller!

Mit welchen Kunstködern hast Du es denn schon probiert? Wenn z.B. viel mit Spinner & Blinker gefischt wird, kann es mit Wobbler sehr gut klappen, vielleicht auch mal mit einem kleinen Gummifisch/Twister probieren?!

Mit Wurm wirst Du sicher Deine Forellen fangen, aber ich würde Dir diese Methode trotzdem nicht empfehlen. Forellen schlucken den Wurm sehr schnell und es ist oft unmöglich, eine untermaßige Forelle schonend vom tiefsitzenden Haken zu befreien und zurückzusetzen. So eine "Operation" überleben die wenigsten Fische 

Probier es doch mal mit der Fliege ... wenn Dir dazu die Ausrüstung und Wurftechnik fehlt, kannst Du z.B. einen Streamer auch gut mit ein paar Bleischroten an der Spinnrute anbieten. Damit kitzelst Du ganz sicher die ein oder andere dicke Forelle aus den Gumpen #6

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## foreller (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War früher mit Wobbler und Blinker usw. erfolgreicher.

In diesem Jahr scheinen die großen kein Interesse mehr zu haben.
Habe wie gesagt bis jetzt nur max. 28- 30 cm gefangen.

Andere Angeln mit Wurm auf die größeren, weiß halt wie gesagt nicht wie ich den Wurm anbieten soll aufgrund der Strömung.
Mit ner Kugel anbieten oder den Wurm zu schleppen .
Letztere Variante gibt unzählige Hänger.


----------



## klappspaten (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die letzten 2 Tage mal wieder in den Vogesen gewesen und meinem Lieblingsflüsschen nen Besuch abgestattet.
War ne recht kurzweilige Angelei mit schönen Fischen...:m


----------



## holle (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

pööötri den fängern!

barsch war eigentlich geplant, aber dann doch eher spontan auf forelle umentschieden. 

also sind hans und ich mal wieder an den lieblingsforellenfluss.
gegen 6 uhr gings los, gegen 22 uhr hat die pirsch geendet. |supergri
hier paar bilder, wie immer haben wir den fischlis zuliebe nicht jeden abgelichtet. 











und so siehts aus wenn eine kleine bafo herangeholt wird. stellt euch das ganze bei einer in doppelter grösse vor. :k drillspass!











auf diese springende weise hab ich leider eine schöne rebofo verloren. ich schätze mal sie war um die 40. kaum hatte sie sich den wobbler geschnappt und paar meter von der rolle gezogen, sprang sie der länge nach (in hechtmanier) mit dem ganzen körper aus dem wasser. so, dass ich sie in voller pracht glitzern sah. sie schüttelte im sprung einmal energisch den kopf.... und der wobbler platschte paar meter weiter ohne forelle aufs wasser. #q 
so eine energische forelle hatte ich noch nie erlebt. selbst die 50er und 60er letztes jahr war nicht so heftig... #c aber heute ist nicht aller tage, wir kommen wieder, keine frage. 

so, zurück zum text.
hier noch eine kleine beim verschnaufen bevor sie wieder in die strömung schiesst. 






hans durfte sogar nen mini-bachsaibling landen. 






und noch eins mit fluppe im mund.






von hans, ein sehr schönes bild in kochtopp-angler-manier. |supergri 






alles in allem wars wieder ein gelungener (langer) bafo-tag. 
jeder hatte einige fehlbisse und aussteiger und um die 13 gelandete forellen zwischen 20+ und 30+ und davon jeder 3 grössere.
und dem flüsschen sagen wir "bis bald"


----------



## Wallerschreck (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu den tollen Fischen, die Bafos beißen zur Zeit wirklich gut, ich konnte am Freitag wieder um die 10 Bafos fangen wovon allerdings die häflte extrem untermaßig war. Das Beste war eine Bafo von 7 cm die versucht hat sich meinen 4cm Ugly Duckling reinzuziehen, ich musste echt lachen als ich den gierigen Winzling vom Haken löste.

Zwei Forellen hab ich auf Ansage gefangen. Ein älterer Spaziergänger wollte mir partout nicht glauben dass in dem kleinen Bächelchen Fische "drinnen sind". Hab ihm dann einen kleinen Seiteneinlauf mit turbulentem, tiefem Wasser gezeigt und gewettet dass ich keine 5 Würfe brauche bis was beißt...ich brauchte nichtmal zwei 

Beste Fische waren drei Bafos von 41,39 und 35 cm die ich mir am Abend mit meiner Freundin hab schmecken lassen. Alle Bisse kamen auf 4er Duckling. 

Echt ein klasse Angeltag bei dem Schönen Wetter...allerdings ist der Bach jetzt schon wirklich extrem zugewachsen einerseits gute Deckung andererseits Zeckengefahr


----------



## Wallerschreck (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heiliger Keks gestern waren die Bafos total Kirre das hab ich noch nicht erlebt. Unsere rotgetupften Goldstücke sind ja sonst schon nicht zimperlich wenns ums Jagen geht aber diesmal haben sie wirklich den Vogel abgeschossen. Gefischt habe ich mit 3cm Duckling im Bafodekor aber wirkliches Spinnfischen konnte man das nicht nennen:
Direkt nach dem Aufplatschen kommt ein Schwall von unten hoch und weg ist der Wobbler (ich kam nichtmal dazu die Schnur zu straffen) bevor ich allerdings Fühlung aufnehmen kann hat der Fisch den Köer schon wieder ausgespuckt. So gings mir dreimal wobei ich allerdings nur einen Biss in eine 30ger Bafo verwandeln konnte. Allgemein war die Fehlbiss/Aussteigerquote ziemlich groß diesmal und das obwohl wirklich vehement zugepackt wurde allerdings zu 90% direkt in den ersten Zentimetern nach dem Wurf wenn der Kontakt zum Köder noch nicht optimal ist (wenn die Bafos so wuschig bleiben muss ich mir wirklich was überlegen um das zu verbessern) . Insgesamt konnte ich 4 untermaßige Forellen und besagte 30ger landen. Außerdem noch einen 27ger Barsch. Ach ja und einen Barsch von 25cm hab ich mit der Hand gefangen wobei "gefangen" der Falsche Ausdruck ist weil der einfach reglos am Grund hinter einem Stein stand...erst als ich ihn an die Oberfläche geholt hab hat er radau gemacht....wirklich ein komischer Tag ob das am Wetter liegt?


----------



## Wallerschreck (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So heute hab ich mal meine Strategie von gestern radikal geändert und etwas wiederwillig mal wieder den Tauwurm am Jigkopf ausprobiert. Und was soll ich sagen VOLLTREFFER!
Ich konnte an allen Stellen an denen ich gestern Fehlbisse hatte Bafos verhaften und keine schlechten..allgemein war die durchschnittsgröße mindestens 50% besser als auf Wobbler und die Fische waren allesamt sicher gehakt (hatte nur 3 Fehlbisse und einen Aussteiger von knapp 20 Bissen)

Beste Fische waren zwei Bafos von 38 und 43 cm außerdem noch eine handvoll Barsche die Besten beiden hab ich entnommen.

Da ich die "Flagschiffe" meines heuteigen Angeltages zum Räuchern am WE entnommen habe gibts heut auch mal Fotos.

Hat echt irre Spaß gemacht und war sehr effektiv da die meißten Bisse auf Sicht erfolgten und ich den Fischen etwas Zeit geben konnte den Köder zu nehmen. Obwohl ichs wirklich nicht glauben wollte ist der Wurm am Jig echt einen Versuch wert.


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Heil, Wallerschreck!

Der gute, alte Wurm also. Müsste man den nicht an ner feinen Rute eigentlich auch "weightless" fischen können?

Quasi als "Natur-Softjerk"... Werd das mal probieren!


----------



## Wallerschreck (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Überlegt hab ich mir das auch aber der Jig ermöglicht schön weite und zielgenaue Würfe


----------



## Adlerfan (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Heil Wallerschreck, das mit dem Jig hatte ich mir auch schon einmal überlegt und bis jetzt (ähnlich wie Du) hatte mein Widerwillen immer gesiegt. Aber ich denke vielleicht denke ich auch bald mal um..............müsste doch eigentlich auch mit Twister im Wurm-Look gehen....


----------



## Wallerschreck (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Der Große Vorteil beim Wurm (ich denke auch gegenüber dem Twister) ist die Tatsache dass die Fische 
1. den Wurm am Jig auch dann nehmen wenn er kurz reglos am Grund liegt
2. den Köder nicht gleich wieder ausspucken sondern ihn tatsächlich schlucken (wenn man sie lässt). Gut bei Gummiködern kann ichs nicht sicher sagen aber bei Wobblern hab ich schon beobachtet, dass sie ihn einen sekundenbruchteil nach dem einsaugen sofort wieder ausspucken bzw. ihn garnicht erst richtig packen und der Anhieb dann oft daneben geht. Den Wurm haben sie sich dagegen sauber raingezogen und ich hab den Fischen (als ich gesehen habe dass sie definitiv maßig sind) etwa eien Sekunde Zeit gegeben bevor ich angeschlagen habe.

Wie gesagt ich wollte das auch nicht wirklich als "Spinnfischen" akzeptieren aber der Erfolg spricht wirklich für sich und die chance untermaßige zu verangeln ist wenn man sofort anschlägt nicht größer als bei Kukös auch.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute bzw. gestern noch ein paar Bafos nebenbei beim Hechtangeln gezockt.
2 Maßige, einen Esox und ansonsten nur Backfisch.


----------



## Nordangler (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Konnte heute vormittag 2 Bachforellen überlisten. 27 cm und 31 cm. Beide schwimmen wieder. Köder war ein kleiner Wobbler in Bachforellendesign. 4 cm lang.


Sven


----------



## MuggaBadscher (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War gestern mit der Goldkopfnymphe am Forellenbach. Nennenswerte Fänge sind 2 30er Bafos, sehr nennenswert |kopfkrat:q
Gruß Chris


----------



## Streifenjäger (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Konnte heut ne 44er aus meinem Forellenbach zu einem Tanz einladen...
http://img240.*ih.us/img240/5217/dsc00184us1.jpg
http://img240.*ih.us/img240/5217/dsc00184us1.186dc65723.jpg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schicke Bild und Petri zum Fisch!


----------



## Streifenjäger (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute konnt ich diese 37er überlisten...
http://img382.*ih.us/img382/4469/dsc00195bh6.jpg
http://img382.*ih.us/img382/4469/dsc00195bh6.48872863a8.jpg


----------



## Steinadler (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

wirklich schöne fotos und tolle fische


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,
ich angel zwar schon über 40 Jahre aber das erste Mal so richtig auf Bachforellen. Die Gewässerstrecke ist ein 6km langer Abschnitt eines Flüsschens, an dem sich niedriges Wildwasser mit ca. bis 1 Meter tiefen Gumpen abwechselt mit langsam, fliessenden bis zu 3 Meter tiefen und 10 Meter breiten Abschnitten vor drei Wehren. 
Am ersten Angeltag hab ich nach drei untermassigen Bachforellen am vielversprechenden Gumpen eingepackt und habe mir die Natur Pur erst einmal 6 Km lang zu Fuß angeschaut.
Dabei habe ich mich gefragt, was wohl die beste Angelmethode an den langsameren Flussabschnitten ist: Mit Pose, mit Grundblei, mit Spinner? Für die dort ebenfalls vorhandenen Döbel, Rotaugen und (vereinzelt) Karpfen ist mir das klar aber für Bachforellen eben nicht. Kann man die überhaupt an der Grundangel fangen?|kopfkrat
Jetzt könnte ich die Weisheiten zwar auch im Internet irgendwo finden aber ich frage erst einmal hier bei den Spezialisten nach!
Alle Tips sind willkommen, wie ich Bachforellen am besten nachstelle.#h


----------



## Wasserpatscher (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:


> Alle Tips sind willkommen, wie ich Bachforellen am besten nachstelle.



Kleine Wobbler von 2-6cm, Spinner Größe 1-3.


----------



## Nordangler (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hakengrösse1 schaust du mal hier. Denke, das du die nötigsten Informationen hier findest.

http://www.der-norden-angelt.de/04032007.htm

Sven


----------



## allrounderab (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

würde auch kleine wobbler und spinner sagen. 5 cm kopytos kannst du auch mal testen.
wurm geht natürlich auch, mach ich persönlich aber nur wenn ich weiß wo eine gute steht oder ich sie vermute.mit wurm werden viele kleine verangelt.
köderfische gehen auch.so zwischen 5-7 cm.ab 30 cm ist das für die kein problem.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke!
Auf der Norden-angelt - Seite findet man ja schon fast alles.|supergri


----------



## Tisie (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Feister Fisch, Uwe, aber Deine "Herrenpeitsche" interessiert mich noch viel mehr  ... was ist das für ein Blank?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Mr. Sprock (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Köfis oder Kopytos sind auch meine Lieblingsköder für die Größeren.
> Dieser Fisch stammt aus dem Oberlauf der Nette und stieg beim ersten Wurf in einem tiefen Gumpen ein:
> 
> http://img119.*ih.us/img119/2800/bachforelle53cmnettegufvd1.jpg
> ...




Sieht mir eher aus wie ein degeneriertes Puff-Schwein.
Mein Beileid.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Eine Bitte:
Lass diesen Thread in Ruhe. Andere Threads sind schon voll mit den Puff-Fischen und kaputt geschrieben.
Hier werden wunderschöne natürlich aufgewachsene Fische gezeigt und Geschichten erzählt. Die Fische sind teilweise hart erarbeitet.
Es geht hier nicht um Puff-Fische die jeder Depp fangen kann. Also bitte bitte keine Puff-Forellen, so leid mir diese Fische auch tun.
Sie können ja nichts dafür.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Sieht mir eher aus wie ein degeneriertes Puff-Schwein.
> Mein Beileid.



Harte Worte... 

Wenn Du das sagen willst wäre die PM sicher der bessere Weg...


----------



## Adlerfan (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Harte Worte...
> 
> Wenn Du das sagen willst wäre die PM sicher der bessere Weg...


 


|good:


----------



## Case (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also, gut fett ist die Forelle ja schon.
Aber die Flossen, Kiemen und Zeichnung sehen nicht nach Puffforelle aus.

Zum Vergleich. Das auf dem Bild sind Zuchtforellen.

Petri Uwe

Case


----------



## Seele (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also ich find die Forelle gar nicht schlecht, warum sollt es nicht mal ne Hochrückige sein. Es gibt auch dicke und dünne Menschen und die dicken sind sicherlich nicht aus der Zucht (Okay wenn ne Kneipe ne Zucht ist, dann schon)


----------



## Nordangler (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

uwe toller Fisch. Kurze Frage hat die Nette nicht einen Zulauf ins Meer oder liege ich da falsch.?? 

Case wann gehen wir beide mal zusammen Bafo jagen??

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:


> Danke!
> Auf der Norden-angelt - Seite findet man ja schon fast alles.|supergri




Danke Hakengrösse1

Sven


----------



## Steinadler (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

also mal zu der dicken forelle von uwe ..... ich find der fisch hat schon i-was puffiges gerade die flossen ... die fische die ich im bach fange haben immer recht spitze flossen diejenigen die ich aus dem see fange jedoch eher runde und  die forellen von case sind einfach von nem schlechten züchter weil diese krüppelflosen kommen davon, wenn die fische beim füttern das futter nicht über eine große fläche verteilt bekommen so stürzen alle auf einen fleck und beißen sich was ab ehm joa der fisch is halt auch en bissel dick aber wer weiß was er alles im bach gefunden hat und vielleicht wars ne sehr langsame strecke ...


----------



## Case (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Steinadler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also mal zu der dicken forelle von uwe ..... ich find der fisch hat schon i-was puffiges gerade die flossen ... die fische die ich im bach fange haben immer recht spitze flossen diejenigen die ich aus dem see fange jedoch eher runde .



Kann man, glaub ich nicht allgemein sagen.

Die auf dem Bild ist aus'm Forellenbach, in dem sich die Forellen selbst vermehren.
Da wird sicher nichts eingesetzt.

Aber auch egal...Uwe weiß woher die Forelle ist.

Case


----------



## Felix 1969 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Uwe und Franky

Petri Heil zu den Forellen....#6

Beim Frank weiß ich's
wo sie herkommt,und die andere sieht auch nicht nach Zuchtforelle aus.


Felix


----------



## rob (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

also ich finde uwe's fisch wunderschön.
ist ein richtig fetter klopper mit einer traumhafen zeichnung.
kann das eine aufgestiegene mefo sein?
ein dickes petri heil!
lg rob


----------



## Mr. Sprock (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Na dann mal Petri zu dem Traumfisch.
Bilder von schönen Gewässern sind hier immer willkommen.
Wie sieht denn der Heckantrieb aus?


----------



## Slotti (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*







nach ein paar erfolglosen Versuchen konnte ich heute auch endlich mal wieder eine Bafo landen.
An meiner Lieblingsstelle angekommen sah ich sie schon nach den Mückenschwärmen dicht über der Wasseroberfläche jagen. 
Am liebsten fische ich mit einer kleinen Wasserkugel an einem 1,20 langen Vorfach bestückt mit leckeren Dendrobenas, die ich dann erstmal treiben lasse und dann gemütlich zu mir zurück zupfe. Nach ein paar würfen hing dann auch gleich eine kleine untermaßige, gott sei dank recht knapp gehakt so das ich sie problemlos wieder releasen konnte.
Dann begann mein Kampf mit der "großen" , nachdem sie mir mit zwei beherzten Attacken (direkt an der Wasseroberfläche) beim reinkurbeln 2 Würmer zerlegt hat hab ich mir dann die kleine Spinnrute geschnappt und mal einen kleinen Wobbler angeboten... nix keine Attacke. Umgestellt auf einen 3er Mepps und bei den ersten 5 Würfen wieder 2 Attacken allerdings immer noch nicht "gehangen". Dann war erstmal schicht im schacht, keine Reaktion mehr auf egal welchen Köder.

Mein Geraffel gepackt und flußaufwärts auch noch 2-3 schöne stellen angeworfen allerdings "nur" 2 Döbel um die 20cm.
Auf dem Rückweg nochmal an besagte Stelle, frischen Wurm drauf und die Kugel mit kleinen Rutenschlägen treiben lassen und dann endlich beim 3ten Wurf hing sie  nach kurzem knackigen Drill lag sie dann in meinem Kescher und hatte den Wurm leider voll genommen. Um ihr das Elend einer langen "Operation" zu ersparen habe ich sie dann abgeschlagen und vor einer halben Stunde verspeist , lecker war sie .

Nur mal kurz als Anmerkung zu den eventuellen Puff / bzw Besatzforellen in Forellenbächen, es ist gut möglich das auch diese Forelle aus einer Zuchtanlage kommt (obwohl bei dieser die Flossen schön klar und nicht verstümmelt waren) da die Angelsportvereine regelmäßig im Frühjahr mehrere Kilos besetzen und zwar aus gutem Grund. Leider nistet in 10km Entfernung eine nette Kormoran Kolonie von ca 50 Vögeln.... welchen Flurschaden diese verursachen brauche ich wohl keinem zu erzählen. Ohne diesen Besatz wäre der Bestand sicher stark gefährdet und es für die meisten Angler fast unmöglich dort Bachforellen zu fangen.
Die Fische sind jetzt gute 3 Monate in ihrem neuen Zuhause und sicher nicht mehr so einfach zu fangen wie viele denken, ich schäme mich jedenfalls nicht für meine Fänge.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Slotti (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi Uwe,

danke und das Angebot nehm ich dann gerne an 

dir übrigends auch Petri Heil zu dem Brummer.

Die Blechi wird solangsam, das Handteil is fertig und spätestens übers WE wird die Spitze auch fertig sein so das ich sie wohl nächste Woche zum ersten mal fischen werde 

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Felix 1969 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Klasse Bafos.....#6


----------



## Tisie (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi Uwe,

mit der Blechpeitsche auf Forellen? Ist das nicht ein bißchen heavy? Obwohl, wenn ich mir den Bleikopf an Deinem Gummi anschaue |kopfkrat 

Deine dicke BF ist von den Proportionen her sicher kein typischer Flußfisch. Selbst in unseren rel. trägen und sehr nährstoffreichen Tieflandbächen erreichen die Fische nicht so einen Konditionsfaktor. Anbei mal zwei Beispiele ... aber ist ja auch egal, wenn Du Freude an dem Fisch hattest - nur das zählt!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## fishingchamp (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Uwe
Petri zur tollen BAFO!
Mir wäre die BP aber auch zu schwer.
Ich habe das Original beim Herr Lorkowski mal einen Tag schwingen dürfen und fand sie jetzt nicht so berauschen und schon sehr hart.
Aber jeder hat da ja eine andere Vorliebe! Außerdem sind eure ja alle für euch aufgebaut worden und so denke ich, dass sie auch leichtere Materialen verwendet hat für Griff und Ringe!

MFG
Felix


----------



## PureContact (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ uwe


petri zu den genialen Fischen 

und hey, lass doch die Anderen labern was sie wollen!


----------



## HOX (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Aber Hallo!
Schöne Forelle und schönes Gewässer.
Aber rechtfertigen musst Du Dich hier nicht, nur weil ein aufgeblasener und pseudo-eloquent labbernder Gockel meint, 
er hätte wieder mal das Recht der Welt für sich gepachtet.
Die Signatur unterm Benutzerbild zeigt wieder mal, dass der Griff zur Fliegenrute scheinbar aus *manchen Menschen* einfach nur dummschwätzende Profilneurotiker macht...und dass, obwohl es doch die schönste Nebensache der Welt ist.

Lg HOX(-onaut)


----------



## PureContact (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



HOX schrieb:


> Aber Hallo!
> Schöne Forelle und schönes Gewässer.
> Aber rechtfertigen musst Du Dich hier nicht, nur weil ein aufgeblasener und pseudo-eloquent labbernder Gockel meint,
> er hätte wieder mal das Recht der Welt für sich gepachtet.
> ...


ich hätte es nicht besser sagen können


----------



## Johnnie Walker (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Also Zuchtforellen haben wir in diesem Sinne hier nicht.
> * Die sind eher wild.*



:q:q:q:q:q
|sagnix


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne Naturbilder, schöne Fische! Mir gefällt das und ich weiß auch absolut nicht, was es hier wieder zu mosern gibt! Einfach ignorieren!
Die Bachforellenpirsch (so heißt der Trööt) hat es mir angetan und ich hätte ernsthaft nach über 40 Jahren Angelpraxis nicht gedacht, dass es noch einmal so spannend wird beim Angeln. 
Leider sind die Bachforellengewässer im Ballungsgebiet NRW dünn gesäät und man muss schon ein wenig investieren, um hier eine Angelkarte sein eigen nennen zu können. Nun hab ich sie und war am Wochenende - auch dank der Boarditips - kaum mehr zu bremsen.
Mit Miniwobblern und Spinnern ausgestattet, hab ich versucht, eine der schönen Rotgetupften zu überlisten. Ich sah sie zuerst auch interessiert am Köder vorbei schwimmen aber als als die erste Dicke mit Ignoranz an den Ködern vorbei schwamm, bin ich 2 km zum Auto gelaufen, um die mittelschwere Stippe zu holen. Diese habe ich mit Wasserkugel und 1,20 Meter Vorfach bestückt und - man möge mir verzeihen - vor lauter Fischgier auch noch einen Wurm dran gehängt. Das ganze Gehänge dann vor die Büsche gesetzt und unter die Büsche treiben lassen.Es folgten drei Fehlbisse und dann kam die erste maßige Forelle in den Kescher gesprungen. Das war es aber auch schon und die Dicken müssen sich vermutlich verständigt haben, dass man auf die Art und Weise freiwillig nicht das Wasser verlässt!
Ich lass mir was einfallen und hab meine Garage schon zur Bastelstube umfunktioniert!|supergri


----------



## Nordangler (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dann mal Glückwunsch zur ersten Bafo. Aber selbst im fortgeschrittenen Alter kommt es immer wieder zu neuen Infizierungen wie bei dir die Jagt auf die Salmoniden.  


Sven


----------



## Nordangler (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Uwe ich will aber von dir weiter solche schönen Fotos sehen. Werde dann jedenfalls nicht mosern.  Habe ich ja auch noch nicht. Lass dich also net von anderen deinen Fang madig machen.

Sven


----------



## Farina (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Bachforellenjäger,

also ich bin jemand von der Fliegenfischenden Fraktion, der eine oder andere wird mich kennen.

Ich verfolge diesen Thread mit Spannung und freue mich über die meisten Berichte und Fotos hier. Teilweise sind wirklich Traumfische dabei und ich gebe es zu, manchmal bin ich auch ein wenig neidisch, weil ich derartige Kaliber noch nicht mit der Fliegenrute erwischt habe.

Der Name des Thread ist "Bachforellenpirsch" egal wo der Fisch herkommt oder gefangen wird. 90% der Fische zeigen ausnahmslos wunderschöne Wildfische, die restlichen 10 % sind Fische die zwar gut ausschauen aber in diesem Thread absolut nichts verloren haben, weil es Pelletbomber sind|uhoh:

Macht weiter so und haltet diesen Wunderbaren Thread am Leben, schmeißt Bilder von Pelletbombern und Kommentare wie von HOX einfach raus, die haben hier absolut nichts verloren.

Eine Bitte noch an die erfolgreichen Fänger, überlegt doch beim nächsten Fangerfolg einfach mal, so einem Wildfisch das Weiterleben bzw. die Weitergabe der erfolgreichen Gene zu ermöglichen.

Danke im voraus.

Farina


----------



## PureContact (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Farina schrieb:


> Hallo Bachforellenjäger,
> 
> also ich bin jemand von der Fliegenfischenden Fraktion, der eine oder andere wird mich kennen.
> 
> ...




...
was soll man dazu noch sagen, ein absolutes Beispiel für den genannten Post #q
fühlst du dich angegriffen und attackiert weil du gerade, ein sogenannter FliFischer bist, dann schade(HOXonaut und ich auch ) .  Du hast glaube ich den Sinn der ganzen Diskussion nicht verstanden! 

Hier auch noch aufzurufen, Meinungen und Bilder zu löschen finde ich sehr anmaßend und geht meiner Meinung nach in die falsche Richtung!

Obs nun wilde oder gezüchtete sind, ist doch eigentlich egal! Hauptsache man hat doch Spaß an der Sache.


----------



## Slotti (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ PureContact

|good:

ein echter Farina eben.....


----------



## Wasserpatscher (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Slotti schrieb:


> ...ein echter Farina eben.....


 

...aber nicht jeder kennt ihn. Macht euch keine Mühe, ja!?


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Morgen siehste noch weitere schöne Fotos!
Ich bin nämlich morgen schwer bewaffnet im Busch verschwunden!|supergri


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Pelletbomber? Wat es nicht alles gibt? 
Warum sollte man sich freiwillig irgendwelche Zwänge zusätzlich auferlegen? Es ist doch heute schon schwierig genug, bei den vielen gesetzlichen Auflagen, teuren Scheinen, eingezäunten Gewässerabschnitten (hier in Monheim kommt man fast nirgendwo mehr vernünftig an den Rhein), Kormoren und schwarzangelnden Allesvertilgern einen vernünftigen Fisch zu fangen!;+
Wenn ich im Busch eine vernünftige Bachforelle im Rahmen der vereinsinternen Auflagen erlege, liegt die abends auf dem Teller.|supergri
Und wenn einer das Portrait eines Pelletbombers hier rein setzt, ist das vermutlich immer noch eine Bachforelle. Was kann der Fisch dafür?|kopfkrat
Was kann der Angler dafür, dass er kein wild rauschenden Bach vor der Tür hat?|kopfkrat


----------



## megger (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hab auch mal nen für mich schönen Forellenfang zu melden. Gebissen auf Spinner. Die Scköne ist 33 cm lang, die anderen waren leider alle untermassig.


Petri


Megger


----------



## Nordangler (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Glückwunsch zum Fisch megger!!!! Muß auch mal wieder dringend los.

Sven


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hab am Wochenende auch 3 maßige Bafo`s gefangen aber der eigentliche Highlight waren 2 Döbel. Einfach mal eine Grundrute mit 10Gramm-Blei und kleinem Käsestück in die Wildnis versenkt und als die Rute sich auf den Weg machte hing ein 53cm-Brummer mit geschätzten rd. 4 Pfund dran. Beim zweiten Versuch folgte dann ein 51 cm-Exemplar in derselben Gewichtsklasse.
Nun ist das Gewässer noch völlig neu für mich aber das war schon eine Überraschung!


----------



## spinnermarv (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi Leute, erstmal Petri an alle Fänger, echt traumhafte Fische:k.
Da ich durch diesen Thread richtig heiß auf die Bachforellenpirsch geworden bin, wollte ich das auch mal probieren. Ich fahre jetzt 3 Wochen nach Schweden und wollte mal fragen wie dort die Möglichkeiten so sind. Ich habe mir auch schon ein wenig Zubehör gekauft wie kleine Wobbler von Goldy, kleine Spinner, Fliegen, mini Kopytos und kleine Wirbel. Hab ich da irgendetwas wichtiges vergessen?|kopfkrat

Würde mich über euren Rat freuen.:q

spinnermarv


----------



## Mr. Sprock (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die Möglichkeiten sind dort traumhaft, ungefähr 100 Mal so gut wie in Deutschland.
Du wirst auch kaum auf bemitleidenswerte Pelletschweine treffen.
Für große Flüsse könntest du noch ein paar kleine aber nicht zu leichte Meerforellenblinker mitnehmen, musst du aber nicht.


----------



## HOX (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Du wirst auch kaum auf bemitleidenswerte Pelletschweine treffen.



Und vermutlich auch nicht auf bemitleidenswert arrogante "Fischerkameraden"...|wavey:


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gehe ich auch von aus. Schweden ist ziemlich einsam, aber zurück zum Thema.


----------



## Nordangler (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War gestern mal wieder los. Ergebniss: 4 Bafo von 36 cm bis 44 cm. Eine 38er habe ich entnommen, da die Kiemen verletzt waren. Die anderen schwimmen wieder. Es gab auch einige Fehlbisse. Köder war ein weißer Wobbler in 6 cm Länge.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri, starkes Ergebnis!!!


----------



## florianparske (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri, allen Fängern!!!

Heute, ja endlich geht's bei mir heute wieder los!!!

Ich werde berichten!

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war auch los (Überstundenfrei). 10 Stunden, 5 Stellen und alle Register gezogen= Nicht einen Zupfer!


----------



## Wallerschreck (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war gestern auch wieder am Bach, Forellentechnisch gabs aber nicht viel. Eine Aussteigerin um die 30 cm auf 6er SureCatch Wobbler. Allerdings habe ich eine "Hechtquelle" in meinem Salmonidenbach entdeckt. Seit April hab ich in diesem Abschnitt (vielleicht 10m länge) 4 Hechte zwischen 63 und 68 cm gefangen und das in gerademal 0,5m tiefem Wasser. Ich frage mich wirklich wo die alle herkommen zumal der Wasserstand jetzt im Sommer in dem Bach an vielen Stellen so extrem niedrig ist dass man schon fürchtet er trocknet aus.


----------



## Nordangler (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich fische im Moment nur noch früh morgens oder ab ca. 20.00 Uhr abends. Fisch ist definitiv da und sie beißen auch. Die Hitze scheint nicht wirklich zu stören!!

Sven


----------



## florianparske (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

war ja gestern unterwegs von 18-22 Uhr.
Nun, was soll ich sagen...
... es war nicht so dolle.

Den einzigen Fisch, den ich überlisten konnte war eine schöne 32er Äsche auf Spinner. Hab sie natürlich schnell ohne Fotoshooting zurückgesetzt, da bei uns selten!

2 ca 30er Forellen sind meinem Spinner kurz hinterhergeschwommen, haben aber nicht gebissen.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei wem sind denn Spinner oder Wobbler nur mit 1 Haken erlaubt? Bei mir im Verein ist das so!


----------



## schakal1182 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei mir sind auch nur Einzelhaken erlaubt


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



schakal1182 schrieb:


> Bei mir sind auch nur Einzelhaken erlaubt




Logisch; wir sind vermutlich in demselben Verein ASV H........thal!Bingo?


----------



## PureContact (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

http://img380.*ih.us/img380/2219/34ernb9.jpg




Ich war auch gerade neue Farben testen, 9 von den Kalibern gezogen, nicht eine Untermaßige, was in unserem Gewässer echt schwer ist!


Wurde natürlich released!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ein wirklich schöner Fisch und gelungenes Foto!


----------



## PureContact (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dankeschön!
Ich hab das moos sogar feucht gemacht, damit sie sich nicht verletzt


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



PureContact schrieb:


> Dankeschön!
> Ich hab das moos sogar feucht gemacht, damit sie sich nicht verletzt


Schönes Foto; find ich auch! Bachforellen sind soo gut aussehende Fische. Ich kann mich an den Dingern gar nicht satt sehen!


----------



## MuggaBadscher (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



PureContact schrieb:


> Dankeschön!
> Ich hab das moos sogar feucht gemacht, damit sie sich nicht verletzt


Wollt grad schon rumzicken, dass die Schleimschicht bestimmt durch das trockene Moostotal an Arsc* geht! Hasch aber glück gehabt!|rolleyes|kopfkrat #6
Petri!!!!!


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Ein wirklich schöner Fisch und gelungenes Foto!



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen! #6


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute in 6 Stunden bis auf eine Bachforelle der kleineren Art nicht einen Fisch gesehen. Weder an der Angel noch sonst irgendwie! War doch gar nicht so schlechtes Angelwetter?


----------



## Maok (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin zusammen!

Erstma Petri allen Fängern!!! Und @ PureContact: Schönes Foto und lobenswert, dass Du das Moos befeuchtet hast! 

Ich war am Samstag auch endlich ma wieder an meinem Hausgewässer auf Bachforellenpirsch. Konnte 5 Bachforellen auf Nymphe erwischen (alle maßig), von denen 2 wieder schwimmen durften. Die anderen 3 hab ich zum Abendessen eingeladen. 

Hier nen paar Bilder (weitere von diesem Tag und auch andere in meinem Album Salmoniden):


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

sehr schöne Fische !!! 

ich entnehme überhaupt keine Bachforellen mehr weil es einfach die aller geilsten und achönsten Fische sind !! 
bei uns im Bach gibts genug Regenbogner/einige wenige Saioblinge die nur die armen BaFos auffressen!! 

die entnehme ich immer !!^^ 

Killa !!! ( aber man fängt in der regel ehh immer nur 1 oder 2maßige)


----------



## Slotti (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ PureContact 

schönes Foto und schöner Fisch !! Petri

@ Maok dickes Petri zu der schönen Bafo Strecke !!!

Nachdem ich Freitag im Decathlon interessante kleine Wobbler für wenig Geld (€2,50/Stk) entdeckt habe, bin ich dann Samstags mal mit der kleinen Spinne los und konnte tatsächlich meine erste Bafo auf Wobbler fangen ca 30cm gebissen auf den unteren der beiden Wobbler und gleich im Wasser wieder released.

Hier mal ein Foto der billig Wobbler sehen ganz nett aus finde ich.

http://img133.*ih.us/img133/1618/jd520003klcy9.jpg

Grüße Slotti


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

wenn die auch noch gut laufen und halbwegs robust sind würde ich sagen hast du ein echtes schnäppchen gemacht !!


----------



## Maok (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke für die Petris! 

@ Slotti

Petri zu Deiner ersten Bafo auf Wobbler!!! #6

Und ich finde auch, dass Deine neuen Köder ganz vernünftig aussehen, musst die Dinger ma weiter testen.

Grüße

Maok


----------



## florianparske (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wäre evtl. sinnvoll, die beiden Drillinge durch einen großen Einzelhaken auszutauschen, gerade, wenn du die Fische releasen willst.

Du musst aber gucken, ob der Wobbler dann noch vernünftig läuft. Hatte da schonmal einen, der nicht mehr wobbelte, nachdem ich ihn "beschnitten" hatte.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Mr. Sprock (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

*Ich bleibe doch bei meiner Aussage und ziehe alle meine später zu diesem Thema getätigten Beiträge zurück.

Also doch ein Pelletfresser

Außerdem komme ich mir belogen vor.
*




Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> uwe gerhard schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Köfis oder Kopytos sind auch meine Lieblingsköder für die Größeren.
> ...





uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Die habe ich heute im Angelpark erwischt, 53cm.
> http://img73.*ih.us/img73/1907/bachforelle53cmnettegufik3.jpg
> Gruß
> Uwe#h




#q#q#q


----------



## Slotti (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*


@ florianparske 

danke für den Tip , werd ich mal versuchen #6

@ Mr. Sprock

egal wie es ist... aber tut das Not schon wieder mit dem Thema in diesem Thread anzufangen? geht das nicht auch per PN?

wäre schade wenn das hier wieder unnötig in Diskussionen ausartet.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Slotti:
Ne, bringt nichts per PN, da es sich um Aufklärungsarbeit handelt.
Der Beitragsschreiber hat jetzt alle seine Beiträge gelöscht.
Somit ist der Grund meiner Aufklärungsarbeit nur für die nachvollziehbar, die diese Beiträge kennen und sich jetzt auch belogen vorkommen.
PN's sind beispielsweise sinnvoll, wenn man eine persönliche Frage hat, nicht aber, wenn man etwas, wofür man zuvor in der Öffentlichkeit angegriffen wurde, wieder gerade rücken möchte.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Maok schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> Erstma Petri allen Fängern!!! Und @ PureContact: Schönes Foto und lobenswert, dass Du das Moos befeuchtet hast!
> 
> ...




Hallo Maok,

schöne Bilder, besonders Bild 2 gefällt mir gut, aber auch Bild 1 "Wass issn das in meinem Maul?".
Eine Frage zu Bild 4:
Ist es Absicht, dass du die Schnur so über die Rolle laufen lässt?

TL


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke Mr. Spock, das ist wirklich erbärmlich wie hier alle verarscht werden sollen... #t

Ich finde es wichtig das solche Lügen hier aufgedeckt werden, befürchte aber, das es wie bei so vielen anderen offensichtlichen Lügen hier wieder mit dem Deckmantel des Schweigens verhüllt wird, Beiträge werden gelöscht und vermutlich bekommt dann noch der eine oder andere ne Verwarnung...

Hauptsache tolle Bilder im Board, egal ob Länge, Fangzeit (Schonzeit?) Fangort(Forellenpuff) oder sonst was stimmt.;+

Ich finde das muss man sagen könne, schließlich ist es einfach nur Lüge...#q



Case schrieb:


> Aber auch egal...Uwe weiß woher die Forelle ist.



Und jetzt hat er es ja dann doch mal zugegeben...

Aber von besonderer Intelligenz ist es nicht geprägt, das selbe Bild im gleichen Board als 2 verschiedene Fänge zu präsentieren...#6


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mir hat es für Mr.Sprock auch etwas leid getan, daß er für seinen Kommentar zu der Mastforelle so angefeindet wurde.

Ich meine, sieht das nicht einfach jeder, daß das ein bemitleidenswertes Pelletschwein ist?

Ich möchte hier jedenfalls solche Bilder auch nicht sehen.


----------



## Slotti (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Stefan das mag schon sein aber soll er doch einen extra Thread aufmachen, irgendwann ist das so zerredet das keiner mehr Lust hat hier überhaupt nen Fang zu posten und das würde ich dann erbärmlich finden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Diskussionen über Sauberkeit und Ehrlichkeit müssen schon sein! #6
ein paar tausend Mitleser, eine Hunderschaft aktiver, da bleibt nichts ## im Verborgenen. #d

Ideal wäre es, wenn man sowas in einen extra Thread verschieben könnte (@mod), das Sub-Thema darf nicht untergehen, aber auch nicht seitenweise einen schönen Thread verschandeln.

(incl. diesem Post ... )


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich würde dem Extra-Thread genau wie unseren Beiträgen hier eine Lebensdauer <1h zugestehen, weil es ja schließlich um einen Boardpartner geht der hier seine potentiellen Kunden - uns alle - offensichtlich und bewusst belügt. Ich bin sehr auf die Reaktion zu diesen Postings hier gespannt.

@Det: Gute idee, dann würde es wenigstens wirklich jeder mitbekommen. Besonders auch sicher für Leute interessant die gerne an den kommerziellen Teichanlagen angeln, das deren Besitzer dann wohl sogar Fische aus kleinen lauschigen Bachläufen als Fänge in der Anlage herzeigen? Sind das die schöneren Fische? Sicher! Oder doch andersrum?

Auf jeden Fall würde ich eine solche Anlage dann eher nicht mehr besuchen, wer weiss ob die anderen Tollen Bilder von da sind...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Stefan, da kann ich Dich insofern beruhigen, ich hatte im BP-Thread leider auch mal eine heftige Kollision, die thematisch eigentlich haargenau den beanstandeten Bildern entspricht, aber unsere "Boardleitung" geht da schon souverän und umsichtig mit um #6, alles hat seine Historie, diesbezüglich muß man sich wirklich nicht sorgen, die Glaubwürdigkeit hat auch einen hohen Wert.

Das mit dem "nachha(c)ken" ist aber keine so gute Idee, ist überzogen in der anderen Richtung, hilft auch niemandem. Ich habe mich damals auch korrigiert, letztlich auf Dauer sieht schon jeder was wirklich ist und was nicht.


----------



## Maok (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Hallo Maok,
> 
> schöne Bilder, besonders Bild 2 gefällt mir gut, aber auch Bild 1 "Wass issn das in meinem Maul?".
> Eine Frage zu Bild 4:
> ...



Hallo Mr.Sprock!

ja, das ist Absicht.  

Um auch gleich Deine nächste Frage zu beantworten (ich nehme an, die würde lauten: Warum machst Du das?): Ich mache das, weil ich so direkt von der Rolle die Schnur mit Doppelzug reißen kann. 

Wenn ich die Schnurführung auf die andere Seite verlegen würde, geht das nicht mehr so gut. Habe ich ausprobiert. 

Grüße aus Bremen |wavey:

Maok


----------



## Mr. Sprock (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Maok schrieb:


> Ich mache das, weil ich so direkt von der Rolle die Schnur mit Doppelzug reißen kann.




Verstehe ich nicht ganz, aber muss ich ja auch nicht.

Nur mal so als Hinweis: Wenn du da ne vernünftige Forelle im großen Gewässer dran bekommst ist die in einer Sekunde abgerissen. Ich denke aber, dass du damit ausschließlich am Bach angelst. Dann ist es egal.


----------



## Maok (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht ganz, aber muss ich ja auch nicht.
> 
> Nur mal so als Hinweis: Wenn du da ne vernünftige Forelle im großen Gewässer dran bekommst ist die in einer Sekunde abgerissen. Ich denke aber, dass du damit ausschließlich am Bach angelst. Dann ist es egal.



Musst Du ja auch nich, is richtig. 

Und was Deinen Hinweis angeht: Ich habe schon etliche ü 50 Forellen an großen Gewässern mit einer so präparierten Rolle gefangen. Keine davon is mir in einer Sekunde abgerissen. 

Grüße aus Bremen |wavey:

Maok


----------



## Case (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das mit dem "nachha(c)ken" ist aber keine so gute Idee, ist überzogen in der anderen Richtung, hilft auch niemandem. Ich habe mich damals auch korrigiert, letztlich auf Dauer sieht schon jeder was wirklich ist und was nicht.



Find ich eigentlich auch. 
Aber das war eine recht emotionale Geschichte mit der Forelle. Mit nachträglichem Einstellen der Fangstelle usw. 

Ich fühle mich in dem Fall auch belogen und verarscht.

Case


----------



## Mr. Sprock (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Maok schrieb:


> etliche ü 50 Forellen



Wo wir wieder beim Thema wären.



Maok schrieb:


> mit einer so präparierten Rolle gefangen. Keine davon is mir in einer Sekunde abgerissen.



Dann stimmt der Winkel den die Schnur bei deiner Rolle bildet gerade noch, trotz "Präparation". #6


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> *dann eben nach zwei Sekunden |bla:




Was soll die Stichelei?! *


______________
* man könnte solche Sachen per PN klären, allerdings leeren manche Leute nie ihr Postfach, um sich solchen Konflikten geschickt zu entziehen


----------



## Mr. Sprock (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War echt nur ein Spaß. Daher das Bla-Smiley


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Mr. Sprock: OK.

So, ich hoffe jetzt postet aber als nächstes wieder jemand ne schöne _wild gefangene_ Bachforelle und das hässliche Ungetüm bleibt der letzte Pelletbomber, den wir hier vorgesetzt bekommen.


----------



## Maok (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Wo wir wieder beim Thema wären.
> 
> 
> 
> Dann stimmt der Winkel den die Schnur bei deiner Rolle bildet gerade noch, trotz "Präparation". #6



Ja, der stimmt. #6


----------



## stephan_81 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo zusammen,
es ist echt schade, wie dieser Thread von einigen "Sheriffs" zerschrieben wird. wenn euch was nicht paßt klärt es mit dem betroffenen per PN. ich habe keine lust mehr mir seitenweise eure anschuldigungen durchzulesen in der hoffnung, dass doch irgendwann mal ein fang gepostet wird. und an anderer stelle schreibt ihr dann wieder, dass zu viele beiträge offtopic wären. 
wenn ihr langeweile habt geht doch einfach angeln und sucht nicht nach möglichen fehltritten anderer AB-member. 
gruß
stephan


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



stephan_81 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> es ist echt schade, wie dieser Thread von einigen "Sheriffs" zerschrieben wird. wenn euch was nicht paßt klärt es mit dem betroffenen per PN. ich habe keine lust mehr mir seitenweise eure anschuldigungen durchzulesen in der hoffnung, dass doch irgendwann mal ein fang gepostet wird. und an anderer stelle schreibt ihr dann wieder, dass zu viele beiträge offtopic wären.
> wenn ihr langeweile habt geht doch einfach angeln und sucht nicht nach möglichen fehltritten anderer AB-member.
> gruß
> stephan



Super Posting, das gleiche gilt jetzt übrigens genauso für dich! |rolleyes

Hättest lieber nix gesagt oder einen Fang gepostet. :q


----------



## klappspaten (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mir ist heute früh abends dieser 55er-brummer in die arme gesprungen...ging gleich nach dem zweiten wurf auf nen kleinen profi-blinker gufi. Erste "gummi"-forelle,  PB noch dazu! :vik:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöner Fisch! Wo hast Du sie denn gefangen?


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



klappspaten schrieb:


> Mir ist heute früh abends dieser 55er-brummer in die arme gesprungen...ging gleich nach dem zweiten wurf auf nen kleinen profi-blinker gufi. Erste "gummi"-forelle, PB noch dazu! :vik:


 
Petri, ein schöner Fisch und _wäre_ auch mein "Rekord"! Über das Photo - bitte nicht böse sein! ich will nicht meckern!! im Gegenteil - musste ich echt lachen, es ist so kurios! Meine erste Assoziation: da liegt in einer Ferienwohnung am Meer eine schlanke, silbrig glänzende Gestalt auf einem Bett. Der zweite Blick zerstört die zauberhafte Illusion...


----------



## Maok (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dickes Petri zur PB Bafo!!!! #6


----------



## florianparske (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Großes Petri zur 55er Bafo.

In was für einem Gewässer hast du die denn gefangen? Angelst du öfters mit Gummi auf Forellen?

Die Forelle sieht extrem schlank aus. Ist die auf dem Bild schon ausgenommen?
Ich kenne diese Kaliber immer nur ziemlich fett, vor allem um diese Jahreszeit. Die sehen dann ungefähr so aus:





Naja, auf jeden Fall großes Petri!

Gruß
Florian


----------



## klappspaten (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@wasserpatscher: :m nette vorstellung!

@rest: gefangen in nem nebenfluss des neckars nähe ludwigsburg. mit gummi auf bafo hab ich bisher nur "halblebig" gefischt und das auch nicht hier vor ort, sondern in den vogesen. werds aber sicher wider tun . werd dort anfang august wieder verweilen...
Sie sieht recht schlank aus, könnte daran liegen, dass sie nicht auf der Seite liegt. 
War aber nen richtig praller Brummer und ist auf dem Pic noch nicht ausgenommen.

ps: danke für die petris!


----------



## Slotti (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hab mir auch schon überlegt mal paar Turbotails über den Grund zu zupfen, hat das schonmal jemand probiert? oder sind Spinner und Miniwobbler doch erfolgsversprechender?

Die "Goldbarren" sind einfach schöne Fische.

Grüße #h


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Slotti schrieb:


> hab mir auch schon überlegt mal paar Turbotails über den Grund zu zupfen, hat das schonmal jemand probiert? oder sind Spinner und Miniwobbler doch erfolgsversprechender?



Also ich hab schon Forellen und einmal einen Saibling mit Minitwistern gefangen (3cm SPRO Spiraltails, sind den Turbos sehr ähnlich, und die Minitwister von Powerbait gingen auch). Das war allerdings am Puff (!), wobei diese Anlage ziemlich zickige Fische beherbergt, die wirklich nicht auf alles beissen. Mit Spinnern und Miniwobblern hatte ich da keinerlei Erfolg.

Ob das im Bach auch gut klappt - keine Ahnung. Kommt wohl auch aufs Beuteschema an.


----------



## Karpfen Spezi (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich möchte mich jetzt hier auch mal anschließen. Ich komme aus Hessen und mein Vereinsgewässer ist die Lumda. Und ich würde die Lumda als einen der besten Bachforellenbäche einstufen die ich kenne. Ich gehe niemals heim ohne mindestens eine Forelle gefangen zu haben. Meisten sind die Forellen so um die 35cm lang aber es gibt natülich auch Kapitale, diese sind natürlich nur sehr schwer zu überlisten.


----------



## Wallerschreck (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also ich fange mit Gummi eher mittelmäßig auf Bafo dann doch lieber mit Wobbler. Aber der topköder auf die getupften ist zweifellos der Tauwurm am Jig. Zwar nervig den Köder nahc jedem 5. Biss zu erneuern aber dafür gehen hier auch die richtig großen ohne jede Vorsicht drauf und die nehmen ihn auch richtig und spucken ihn nicht direkt wieder aus.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> *Ich bleibe doch bei meiner Aussage und ziehe alle meine später zu diesem Thema getätigten Beiträge zurück.*
> 
> *Also doch ein Pelletfresser*
> 
> *Außerdem komme ich mir belogen vor.*


 |supergri|supergri|supergri

Oh man Leute, hab mir den Thread eben wieder mal durchgeguckt und als ich das alles gelesen hab, habe ich fast die kurve nicht gekriegt|supergri|supergri

Meine Senf:
NEEEEEEIN! Das ist keine Pelletforelle! Keineswegs!
Die ist wild und wurde 100% in einem Bach gefangen! Bestimmt!.....

Oh man ich kann nicht mehr|supergri|supergri


----------



## Johnnie Walker (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Eine Bitte:
> Lass diesen Thread in Ruhe. Andere Threads sind schon voll mit den Puff-Fischen und kaputt geschrieben.
> Hier werden wunderschöne natürlich aufgewachsene Fische gezeigt und Geschichten erzählt. Die Fische sind teilweise hart erarbeitet.
> Es geht hier nicht um Puff-Fische die jeder Depp fangen kann. Also bitte bitte keine Puff-Forellen, so leid mir diese Fische auch tun.
> Sie können ja nichts dafür.


 
Das beste was ich je in diesem Thread je gelesen habe, 
du hast das gesagt, was ich mich hier nicht getraut haette zu sagen..

sorry ich haette hier im Thread viel frueher wieder mal vorbeischauen sollen...


----------



## Slotti (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Wallerschreck

welche Hakengröße und Gewicht nutzt du dafür? 

Danke


----------



## angelsüchto (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hallo leute,
in meinem hausgewässer(johannisbach) treibt eine monsterforelle(60+) ihr unwesen.ich stand also am becken unter einer alten mühle, 10m von mia aus flussabwärts ist eine artkleiner wasser fall und bis dahin kommt die forelle täglich in der dämmerung (Bild der stelle folgt später) und bei ihren Sprüngen wurde sie oft als hund identiviziert  . Wie kann ich sie beangeln? das wasser ist 30 cm tief und der boden ist sehr steinig. 
Danke für eure tipps!
                                   Angelsüchto


----------



## Wallerschreck (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Welche Jiggröße das ist kann ich dir nicht genau sagen hab sie aus dem Wühltisch vom Händler würde die Hakengröße aber so auf 6-8 (normale Karpfenhaken) schätzen. Das Jiggewischt selber ist sehr leicht 2-3g schätze ich mehr braucht man auch nicht....selbst in starker Strömung nicht da das ding sobald man die Schnur etwas locker lässt wie ein Stein sinkt. Ich nehme aber keinen ganzen sondern einen drittel Tauwurm..den ziehe ich auf wie einen Twister so dass er c.a 2 cm hinter dem hakenschenkel "baumelt". Zum "stoppen" stecke ich dann ein Stück gummi auf den Hakenschenkel bis zum Wurm.

Geführt wird er einfach in kleinen Sprüngen am Grund entlang die Bisse kommen sehr seehr deutlich. Rechne mit Hecht und großen Friedfischen. Ein anderer Boardy hat mit der Methode z.B. beim ersten Versuch einen guten Hecht und eine schöne Barbe erwischt.

Ich selbst hab im See klasse Barsche und sogar einen Karpfen drauf gehabt..geht also nicht nur auf Bafo wenngleich die Methode für den Bach natürlich wie geschaffen ist

@Angelsüchto

1: Wurm am Jig versuchen
2: Kleinwobbler versuchen
3: Köderfisch
4: Wenn alles nichts hilft besorg dir ne Maus aus der Zoohandlung (oder fang sie selber)..töte sie und zieh sie wie einen Popper über die Oberfläche...ein ziemlich brutaler aber wirkungsvoller Köder. Ich habe bei 20% aller meiner großen Bafos überreste von Mäusen (Fell,kochen etc.) im Magen gefunden die sind durchaus eine gern gesehene Beute bei natürlich lebenden Bafos(hab sogar mal einen Thread mit fotos hier reingestellt falls ihr mir nicht glaubt benutzt mal die Sufu "hungrige Bafos" oder so hieß der thread.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> in meinem hausgewässer(johannisbach) treibt eine monsterforelle(60+) ihr unwesen.
> (Bild der stelle folgt später)


Jo mach mal, morgen ist da Party! :m 

#v #: #v #: #v #: #v


----------



## angelsüchto (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

|abgelehnalso das mit dem bild lasse ich mal


----------



## Slotti (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke !!

ich habs letztens so versucht: Haupschnur, Laufblei 2,5gr.,Gummiperle,Tönnchenwirbel, Vorfach 60cm mit 8er Haken und Mistwurm.

Ging auch ganz gut wobei ich denke mit dem Jig hat man nochmal besseren Köder und dann auch Fischkontakt, werd ich mal versuchen.

|wavey: Slotti


----------



## angelsüchto (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ wallerschreck:
1: Wurm am Jig= gute idee mach ich mal
2: Kleinwobbler = hatte ich probiert so um 4 cm NIXX
3: Köderfisch= hatte ich mia auch überlegt aber wie einzelhaken oda oda oda...


----------



## Wallerschreck (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Slotti

Japp der Köderkontakt ist um längen besser mit Jig auch wenn das Gewicht relativ gering ist reicht es um die Schnur zu straffen. Außerdem gibt ein farbiger Jigkopf dem ganzen einen zusätzlichen Reiz.

@angelsüchto

den Köderfisch am Besten "Freeline" ohne schnickschnack gezupft. Haken nicht zu klein ob drilling oder Einzel ist im Prinzip egal wie dus lieber hast.


----------



## angelsüchto (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ wallerschreck: genau so werd ichs gleich probieren:15er geflochtene dann 2 mittlere drillinge druff kleine rotfeder und dann werd ich ihn posten
DANKE
Angelsüchto


----------



## Johnnie Walker (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Slotti schrieb:


> Danke !!
> 
> ich habs letztens so versucht: Haupschnur, Laufblei 2,5gr.,Gummiperle,Tönnchenwirbel, Vorfach 60cm mit 8er Haken und Mistwurm.
> 
> |wavey: Slotti


 
Also ein vereinfachte Form des Carolina-Rigs


----------



## Slotti (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Also ein vereinfachte Form des Carolina-Rigs




Is mir eigentlich ziemlich wumpe wie das heißt, hauptsache es fängt Fische.
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Maok (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Welche Jiggröße das ist kann ich dir nicht genau sagen hab sie aus dem Wühltisch vom Händler würde die Hakengröße aber so auf 6-8 (normale Karpfenhaken) schätzen. Das Jiggewischt selber ist sehr leicht 2-3g schätze ich mehr braucht man auch nicht....selbst in starker Strömung nicht da das ding sobald man die Schnur etwas locker lässt wie ein Stein sinkt. Ich nehme aber keinen ganzen sondern einen drittel Tauwurm..den ziehe ich auf wie einen Twister so dass er c.a 2 cm hinter dem hakenschenkel "baumelt". Zum "stoppen" stecke ich dann ein Stück gummi auf den Hakenschenkel bis zum Wurm.
> 
> Geführt wird er einfach in kleinen Sprüngen am Grund entlang die Bisse kommen sehr seehr deutlich. Rechne mit Hecht und großen Friedfischen. Ein anderer Boardy hat mit der Methode z.B. beim ersten Versuch einen guten Hecht und eine schöne Barbe erwischt.
> 
> ...



@Angelsüchto
Zu Punkt 4: Um Dir die Sauerei mit der Maus zu ersparen, kannst Dir auch eine aus Rehhaar gebundene Maus besorgen (schwimmt auffer Oberfläche). Da die ziemlich groß sind, müssten die sich auch mit ner Spinnrute werfen lassen. Zur Führung: Einfach quer ab zur Strömung werfen, rüberdriften lassen und am eigenen Ufer ranzupfen. Wenn das nich geht, kannste auch ma versuchen sie nen Stück stromauf zu werfen und ranzuzupfen. Hauptsache die Maus furcht schön durchs Wasser.
Hab ma in Dänemark ne 50+ Bafo rauben sehen und sie nach einigen Versuchen mit anderen Ködern, dann mit der Maus angeworfen und sie hat sie tatsächlich attackiert! Leider hat sie den Köder etwas verfehlt, aber das war auf jeden Fall geil anzuschauen! Bin dann am nächsten Tag wieder hin (jetzt mit Wathose) und hab mich, da ich ja vom vorherigen Tag wusste wo sie steht, von stromabwärts an sie rangearbeitet. Konnte sie dann auf Sicht mit ner kleinen Nymphe überlisten. War 54 cm lang und sehr gut im Futter! 

Im übrigen kann ich bestätigen, was Wallerschreck geschrieben hat: Mäuse sind immer nen Versuch wert, wenn es um kapitale Forellen geht! Hab ich schon häufiger gehört/gelesen und ja auch einmal selbst erlebt.

Viel Erfolg beim Fischen auf die Riesenbafo!!! #6

Grüße

Maok


----------



## angelsüchto (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

und wo soll es diese reh-haar-maus geben


----------



## Mr. Sprock (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die gibt es beispielsweise bei Tante Mirjana am Möhnesee


----------



## Mr. Sprock (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Slotti schrieb:


> Danke !!
> 
> ich habs letztens so versucht: Haupschnur, Laufblei 2,5gr.,Gummiperle,Tönnchenwirbel, Vorfach 60cm mit 8er Haken und Mistwurm.






Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Also ein vereinfachte Form des Carolina-Rigs




Ist das nicht eher das Alabama-Rig?


----------



## Maok (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

z.B. hier:

http://www.hebeisen.ch/itemcard.php?{SID}&itemno=STREAMER#Mouserat

Aber natürlich auch bei Tante Mirjana (ich nehme an Du meinstest Flyfishing Europe?). Da hab ich allerdings auf die schnelle keine Maus im Online-Angebot gefunden, daher der Hebeisen-Link.

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Mr. Sprock (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> 4: Wenn alles nichts hilft besorg dir ne Maus aus der Zoohandlung (oder fang sie selber)..töte sie und zieh sie wie einen Popper über die Oberfläche...ein ziemlich brutaler aber wirkungsvoller Köder. Ich habe bei 20% aller meiner großen Bafos überreste von Mäusen (Fell,kochen etc.)




Hallo,

eine Frage:
Könnte man auch kleine Meerschweinchen verwenden?
Ich frage nur, da ich welche von Nachbarskindern günstig bekommen könnte.

Danke!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Leute, laßt es gut sein. Wieso den Aufwand?

Der Fliegenbinder baut so'ne Maus doch mit Links, das ist ein Fellröllchen mit einem Schnürsenkel dran, und einfach oben schwimmen muß sie auch. Ich habe schon mal ein Auge auf überflüssige Fellvorräte ausgeworfen, mal sehen, das motiviert als Überraschungsköder, und oben drauf fischen ist eh am dollsten, wenn ein Räuber loslegt. Vlt. gibts auch noch einfache Spielzeugmäuse?


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Der Fliegenbinder baut so'ne Maus doch mit Links, das ist ein Fellröllchen mit einem Schnürsenkel dran, und einfach oben schwimmen muß sie auch.



Jawohl!

(Das mit den Meerschweinchen erinnert mich an Paul Panzers "Lecker Kätzchen"...)


----------



## PureContact (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die armen Tiere...
lieber mal n bissi Fell nehmen, als son kleines Tier *sinnlos* zu töten, wenns auch anders geht!

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/349980/Paul_Panzer_Katzen_kaufen


----------



## Wallerschreck (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wo ist der Unterschied ob man nen Köderfisch abschlägt oder ne Maus? Ist die Mausm ehr wert weil sie fell hat?
Naja egal das soll hier keine sinnlos - diskussion werden, tatsache ist dass die Maus ein topköder auf angel-konditionierte Großforellen ist. Obs ne künstliche Maus auch tut..keine Ahnung hab ich als nicht Fliegenfischer nie probiert aber dürfte sich ähnlich verhalten wie Gufi/Köfi


----------



## Mr. Sprock (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich frage mich hier ab und zu, ob manche Leute überhaupt nicht denken.
Sie sollten doch als Mensch dazu in der Lage sein, sind es scheinbar dennoch nicht.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Beim Jig-Angel oder der vereinfachten Form des Carolina-Rigs wird der Köder in Sprüngen am Grund gezupft, oder wie? Ich bin da vermutlich noch ein wenig zu doof, es zu verstehen!|bigeyes
Nur bei schnell fliessenden Abschnitten oder auch in ruhig fliessenden Strecken?|kopfkrat
Wie sieht es denn mit dem angeblichen Top-Köder aus: Heuschrecke? Hat da jemand vertiefende Erfahrungen gemacht?
Da ich erst fünfmal gezielt auf Bafos geangelt habe, interessiert mich um das Thema erstmal alles!:q
Ausser den - sagen wir mal - merkwürdigen Beiträgen zum Gelingen eines schönen Tages!:q


----------



## PureContact (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Ich frage mich hier ab und zu, ob manche Leute überhaupt nicht denken.
> Sie sollten doch als Mensch dazu in der Lage sein, sind es scheinbar dennoch nicht.



;+;+;+


----------



## Wallerschreck (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



PureContact schrieb:


> ;+;+;+



Tja es gibt halt scheinbar auch unter einigen Anglern die Einstellung dass ein Fisch weniger wert ist als ein Viech mit Fell. Über den Köderfisch meckert keiner aber oh mein Gott eine Maus töten du meine Güte |bigeyes


----------



## PureContact (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die *Meinungsfreiheit* ist das in einer Demokratie gewährleistete subjektive Recht auf _freie Rede_, Äußerung und (öffentliche) Verbreitung einer Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild sowie allen weiteren verfügbaren Übertragungsmitteln.
 Die Meinungsfreiheit ist ein Menschenrecht und wird in einer Verfassung als ein gegen die Staatsgewalt gerichtetes Grundrecht garantiert, um zu verhindern, dass die öffentliche Meinungsbildung und die damit verbundene Auseinandersetzung mit Regierung und Gesetzgebung beeinträchtigt oder gar verboten wird. In engem Zusammenhang mit der Meinungsfreiheit sichert die Informationsfreiheit den Zugang zu wichtigen Informationen, ohne die eine kritische Meinungsbildung gar nicht möglich wäre; das Verbot der Zensur verhindert die Meinungs- und Informationskontrolle durch staatliche Stellen.
 Die Meinungsfreiheit wurde bereits 1789 in Art. 11 der Erklärung der Menschen- und Bürgerrechte in Frankreich als _eines der vornehmsten Rechte des Menschen_ (frz.: _un des droits le plus précieux de l'homme_) bezeichnet. Heute gilt sie als einer der wichtigsten Maßstäbe für den Zustand eines demokratischen Rechtsstaates.






Zitat Wikipedia...




Jungs egal, ich würde ehrlich gesagt auch ne Maus nehmen, wenns nix anderes gibt ehrlich gesagt!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Auch die Meinungsfreiheit schützt nicht vor Kritik, schon gar nicht, wenn man haarsträubende Sachen erzählt. Mehr sag' ich dazu nicht.


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit dem angeblichen Top-Köder aus: Heuschrecke? Hat da jemand vertiefende Erfahrungen gemacht?



So top wie der hier beschrieben ist der nicht, zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach. Habe die Heuschrecken zu einem Horrenden Preis im Zoo Geschäft gekauft und an kleine Haken mit Kleber getackert (direkt am Wasser) ein Satz mit x wars den, Plötzen hatte ich aber mit Heuschrecken sehr gut überlisten können.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also ich habe schon einiges mit Heuschrecken fangen können, an der Oberfläche auf jeden Fall ein guter Köder, gerade wenn die Fische träge sind...

Wenn Du die Tierchen an der freien Leine ohne Blei etc. präsentieren kannst (lange Rute, und dabei selber versteckt bleiben) meiner Meinung nach eine sehr gute Methode. Mit Schwimmer etc eher uninteressant...


----------



## Wallerschreck (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heuschrecken gehen schon..genau wie fliegen oder schnaken und Falter. Als "notfallköder" sind sie schon zu gebrauchen aber dann kann ich ehrlich gesagt auch gleich mit Wurm an der Pose oder Wasserkugel fischen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die beste Anköderung mit Heuschrecken hatte ich in Russland gemacht (80er Jahre)

An einem Bach von etwa 5-10 m Breite.

Montage: Pose - Bleischrot - Haken 
Leicht auftreibend liefen da alle Fischarten drauf, von Brassen bis hin zur Karpfen, Forellen aber eher selten.

Wobei anzumerken ist das der Fluss keine Eingriffe von Menschenhand erfahren hatte, Forellen wurden da am meisten auf Streamer oder leichte Mormyschken gefangen.


----------



## Maok (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin zusammen!

Heuschrecken gehen vor allem im Spätsommer sehr gut auf Forellen und Döbel (aber auch andere Fische mögen die).

Ich hab als Jugendlicher mit echten Heuschrecken gefischt, die ich mir vorher selbst gefangen hatte (dann hatte ich auch gleich nen bischen Sport gemacht, sind nämlich garnich so einfach zu erwischen, die Viecher :q). 

Wie Stefan schont erwähnt hat, kann man die Heuschrecken dann an freier Leine präsentieren.

Als Fliegenfischer nutze ich allerdings viel lieber Heuschreckenimitate (kann man einfach selber binden, wer es nich kann, geht in nen Laden und kauft sich nen paar Muster). Da spart man sich das suchen/fangen und die Schrecke lässt sich auch auf viel weitere Distanzen stromauf präsentieren.

Zur Präsentation (egal ob künstliche Schrecke oder Imitat):
Der Köder sollte möglichst ufernah mit einem deutlichen Plumpsen ins Wasser befördert werden, um eine ins Wasser gesprungene Schrecke zu imitieren. Dann einfach mit der Strömung abtreiben lassen. Wenn die Fische nich so recht wollen, kann man dem Imitat (bei der echten Schrecke ist das natürlich, solange sie noch lebt, nich nötig) auch ein bischen Leben einhauchen, indem man ein zwei vorsichtige Zupfer mit der Rutenspitze vollführt.

Ich kann Fischen mit Heuschrecken nur jedem empfehlen, da es eine sehr spannende Fischerei an der Oberfläche ist.

Viel Spass beim Ausprobieren!

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Johnnie Walker (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:


> Beim Jig-Angel oder der vereinfachten Form des Carolina-Rigs wird der Köder in Sprüngen am Grund gezupft, oder wie?
> Ganz genau
> Ich bin da vermutlich noch ein wenig zu doof, es zu verstehen!|bigeyes
> Nur bei schnell fliessenden Abschnitten oder auch in ruhig fliessenden Strecken?|kopfkrat In ruhigen Abschnitten zupfe ich langsam und kontrolliert, in schnellfliessenderen Abschnitten reicht es meist aus den Koeder einfach durch das Wasser zu "tueddeln", er muss da einfach ins Blickfeld der Bafo fallen um sie aus dem Unterstand rauszukitzeln
> ...


 
Ausserdem finde ich, dass Carolina-Rig und Jig eher sind eher Methoden fuer den Winter sind, wenn die Bafo's relativ traege sind nicht so gut auf Kunstkoeder einsteigen wie im Sommer.(Guckst_du_hier) Da greife ich viel lieber zu Gummi, Spinner, Wobbler.


----------



## Palerado (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich werde wohl bald mal ein paar Kämpfe mit unseren Katzen um ihre Beute ausfechten müssen


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Interessant, interessant!
@Johnnie Walker = Thanks!:vik:
Vor 30 Jahren hab ich im Rhein mit Heuschrecke wahre Massenfänge auf Weissfische gehabt aber die Methode, diese an der Wasseroberfläche den Forellen anzubieten, werde ich jedenfalls ausprobieren.
Mit dem Winterangeln ist das wohl nichts in dem Verein, wo ich bin: vom 01.10-15.03 nix Forelle!|gr:
Mäuse?|bigeyes Hab zwei Kater, die bringen diesen Köder regelmässig mit aber irgendwas sträubt sich da in mir! So ungefähr wie bei Blutegeln an der Welsrute!#d
Nacktschnecken? Niemals!:v


----------



## PureContact (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

http://img363.*ih.us/img363/7919/dsc00787cu6.jpg





40cm...


----------



## Tisie (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Heil, Pure Contact! Noch jemand, der mit der Redoutable Bass auf Forelle fischt #6

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Maok (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ PureContact

Petri zur schönen Fario!!! #6


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zur schönen BaFo! #6


----------



## Grundblei (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin zusammen!
War gestern mit meinem Kumpel am Vereinsgewässer unterwegs.
Haben uns mal nen recht unwegsamen, dafür aber auch kaum befischten Abschnitt ausgesucht.
Das Ergebnis waren insgesamt 9 schöne Bachforellen von denen 3 wieder in ihrem Element schwimmen (untermaßig).
Die größte war 43cm und die kleinste 37.
Alle Forellen waren sehr gut genährt, kann aber auch sein, dass es täuscht da sie fast alle noch Rogen in sich trugen!
Gefangen wurden allesammt auf DAM Super Natural Spinner im Design "Döbel" und "Gründling".
Der Räucherofen wird gerade angeheitzt |wavey:


----------



## florianparske (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu den schönen Bafos!

Da sieht man wieder mal, dass es sich lohnt, da zu angeln, wo kein anderer angelt, auch wenn die Stelle nich unbedingt wie ein Hotspot aussieht.

Lasst euch die Forellen schmecken!

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Johnnie Walker (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Auch von mir Petri, gute Forelle.


----------



## MuggaBadscher (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Pure:
Nochmal fettes Petri!!!!!
Unsere Jahresziele was Forelle angeht schon mal geschafft


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Boh ei! Glückwunsch zu so einem Fang!:m
Morgen nehme ich mal die Digi mit und wenn ich keine Flosse sehe, knips ich halt rotgetupfte Pflanzen!|supergri


----------



## harryparske (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Super Berichte und Fänge!
Aber nun eine Anregung zum Nachdenken.
Bei dem Bericht:Getupte in der Treene wurden Drillinge benutz.
Da ich selbst viel auf Bachforelle angle weiss ich aus Erfahrung
das es auch mit einem Einzelhaken geht.
Kleine BaFo. nehmen den Drilling oft komplett und fangen an zu bluten.
bei großen fast er dagegen oft nicht,daher die Aussteiger.
Also Spinner mit Einzelhaken umrüsten,bessere Fangergebnisse.
Konnte gestern eine 45 er fangen 
<Bei 8 Bissen in 2 Std. ging mir nur 1 Fisch verloren.
Gruß Harry


----------



## sepia (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

zu der Geschichte mit der Maus,
ne lebende (hoffentlich kommt keiner auf die Idee) oder ne tote Maus als Köder zu benutzen, ist soweit ich weiss in BaWü nicht erlaubt.
gibt irgendwo nen Absatz:
... es dürfen nur wirbellose Köder verwendet werden.. (bis auf Köderfische, nehm ich an)

auf jeden fall dieser Wortlaut wirbellos ist mir in Erinnerung geblieben.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hab gepackt und bin gleich im Busch!
Nochmal zur Maus = Ist ein ethisches Problem, das - wo es erlaubt ist - jeder selbst klärt.
Bei mir kommt keine Maus mit zum Angeln! Manchmal doch! Aber die hat zwei Beine!


----------



## Wallerschreck (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu den tollen Bafos! Bei mir haben sie sehr träge gebissen. Viele Nachläufer und halbherzige Bisse aber kaum was ist hängen gebliebeben. Dabei waren einige sehr schöne Bafos hinter dem Köder her. Diesmal allerdings nicht wie gewohnt mit riesen Tempo und zack sondern ganz gemächlich um dann desinteressiert zuzuschauen wie er aus dem Wasser gehoben wird. Vielleicht ist der niedrige Wasserstand ja verantwortlich dafür

@sepia

soweit ich weiß steht im Fischereigesetzt (zumindest in Hessen) nichts davon welche Köder man verwenden darf. Das einzige was noch gilt ist ist das Tierschutzgesetz da steht aber nur drinnen das man Wirbeltieren nicht ohne vernünftigen Grund langanhaltende oder sich wiederholende schmerzen oder erheblichen schaden zufügen darf. (dieser Artikel ist auch für das lebend-Köfi verbot zuständig). Sowohl eine Maus als auch ein Fisch sind Wirbeltiere das gibt sich garnichts. Eventuell gibts ja noch nen Artikel dass man ohne metzger - Ausbildung keine Mäuse "schlachten" darf  dann würde sich aber jeder strafbar machen der zu hause eine Mausefalle aufstellt.
Das ganze ist wahrscheinlich so ähnlich wie mit den Thunfisch-netzen. Hunderttausende Thunfische werden abgeschlachtet ohne das einer das Maul auf macht aber kaum verreckt mal nen Delphin in dem Netz schon schreien alle "oh nein Flipper"


----------



## skatefreak (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mäuse darf man doch auch an Schlangen verfüttern, dann müsste das doch auch für Fische in Ordnung sein...nicht dass ich für so was wäre.
Würd eher ne Spielzeugmaus nehmen  Bei Lidl gibts jetzt sogar welche die wegrennen können x)
Daniel


----------



## Laserbeak (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

OT:
Soll doch jeder im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Möglichkeiten fischen, wie er mag, wenn er sich davon Erfolg verspricht. Mir wäre das zu eklig, aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung. So langsam läuft der Thread nämlich aus dem Ruder habe ich das Gefühl. Wenn einer meint, er müsste so fischen dann soll er das machen und danach den Erfolg oder Nichterfolg posten, damit alle etwas davon haben.

BTT:

Ich habe bei mir hinter dem Haus einen Bach mit Bachforellen darin. Ob das jetzt ausgebüxte sind oder nicht kann ich nicht genau sagen. Fakt ist, dass immer zur gleichen Zeit viel viel kleine Fischrbut im Wasser ist. Also habe ich vor Jahren versucht herauszufinden, was denn jetzt genau sich dort tummelt.
Nach einem Kescherversuch, der mich nicht weiterbrachte (die Fische waren noch zu klein , um sie genau zu identifizieren) habe ich dann in den sommerlichen Abendstunden ein Würmchen gebadet. Eine halbe Stunde blieb es ruhig.
Dann gab es einen Schlag in der Rute und eine kreischende Bremse. Da ich nicht damit gerechnet habe, war ich einige Sekunden (kommt einem wie eine Ewigkeit vor) untätig.
Dann...Bremse dicht... Sitzt !!

Nach 2 Minuten, in denen der Gegenüber mehrere Male die Wasseroberfläche zum Kochen brachte legte er sich auf die Seite und ließ sich heranführen.
Ein BaFo Milchner von 49 cm. Ein dunkles Prachtexemplar mit deutlichem Laichhaken und wunderschönen Tupfen.
In einem Bach, um den sich nahezu keiner kümmert (bis auf die Jungs mit den Legeschnüren...) hätte ich das nicht erwartet.
Und jetzt mal ohne Scherz. Seit diese BaFo nicht mehr da ist (sie war zu platt, um sie aus den Händen gleiten zu lassen....#q)----seitdem sind die Wühlmäuse wieder am schwimmen bei mir hinterm Haus. Und seit diesem Tag füttere ich die Forellen bei mir gezielt. Und eines Tages vielleicht..........


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo werte Forellengemeinde,
ich hätts ja nicht mehr geglaubt - aber ich darf nun auch mal was zu diesem Thema beitragen.

Gestern Abend bin ich auf dem Heimweg so gegen 21.30 Uhr kurz am Forellenbach vorbei und habe ne schier unglaubliche Sternstunde erwischt.

Auf den ersten Wurf!! hab ich ne 44er Bachforelle verhaftet. Auf den vierten Wurf dann noch ne 31er. Da das Fanglimit bei 2 Stck. pro Tag liegt musste ich dann aufhören... leider 

Ich hab seit Jahren kaum am Forellenbach geangelt.. weil es nicht sehr ergiebig war... und dann sowas 

Kurios: Ich hatte leider nur die Hechtspinnrute samt 14er Geflochtener + Monster-Wirbel und Stahlvorfach im Auto liegen. Das Stahlvorfach konnte ich nicht abmontieren, da der Wirbel an der Hauptschnur schon fast größer war als der Wobbler   Bei der 44er war ich dann doch ganz froh, dass ich etwas Reserven hatte... die hat nen heissen Tanz abgeliefert  

Schade, dass es schon so dunkel war und ich mit Blitz fotografieren musste - die große Bachforelle hatte ne absolut herrliche, sehr dunkle, Zeichnung.


----------



## Nick_A (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sauber Franzl....HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH zu diesem Traumergebnis !!! #6

Nach 4 Würfen das Angeln einstellen zu müssen ist aber ziiiiieeeeeemlich hart ... und das noch mit diesem normalerweise "Forellen-untauglichen" Gerät !


----------



## Slotti (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

allen Fängern ein herzliches Petri !

Ich war von Freitag bis heute auch mal ein paar Tage draußen.

Sonntag war dann der erste Angeltag im Forellenbach, innerhalb 2 Std haben sich dann gleich 2 kleine Bafos und eine größere um die 30 cm meinen Meps Aglia in Größe 3 geschnappt. 

Gestern dann noch eine 34cm Bafo auf Wobbler die dann auch Landgang auf den Grill hatte  und heute dann noch mit einem Stückchen Gouda gezielt auf Barbe und tatsächlich hat sich eine ca 30cm Barbe das Stück Käse geschnappt und ich bin kein Barben - Schneider mehr 

Hier mal noch ein paar Fotos von meinem Angelplätzchen, Bafo und Barbe






















#h Slotti


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey Slotti! |wavey:

Fettes Petri zu der wunderschönen Forelle!!! #6

Geiles Teil, bin echt neidisch drauf. |supergri Auch auf dein Gewässer, ist ja n Traum!

Und dann noch ne Barbe, sind schon echt schöne Fische!

#r


----------



## Maok (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin Slotti!

Von mir auch nen dickes Petri! Sieht echt nett aus da. #6

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Slotti (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

vielen Dank euch beiden und ich drücke euch ganz feste die Daumen das bei euch auch mal wieder was läuft ansonsten ist es echt schwer die Motivation aufrecht zu erhalten.

#h Slotti


----------



## spin-paule (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

#r|laola:#g|laola:#r
100 Seiten "Bachforellenpirsch"​

Ich trink jetzt Einen und sage Dank an den Threadersteller (Prost Nordangler#g) und an alle, die diese 100 Seiten mitgestaltet haben. Eine echte Bereicherung! Weiter so!


----------



## Grundblei (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Halli hallo,

hab soeben nen langen Marsch durch den Bach hinter mir.
Heute konnte ich 8 Bachforellen fangen von denen 5 untermaßige wieder zurück gesetzt wurden.
Die drei welche ich entnommen habe waren 34, 34 und 38cm.
Außerdem hab ich noch eine kleine Äsche und einen kleinen Barsch erwischt, die beiden schwimmen aber wieder.

Fotos habe ich heute leider keine machen können da der Akku vom Handy gestreikt hat..|gr:
Werds das nächste mal wieder gut machen #6


----------



## Deichkind (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So. liebe Leute,

statt Fangmeldungen kommt zwischendurch einfach mal ne kleine Zwischenfrage. Kann mir jemand Forellenbäche in der Nordheide, sprich die Gegend um Bispingen/Soltau etc. nennen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Gruss Karsten#h


----------



## Maok (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Grundblei schrieb:


> Halli hallo,
> 
> hab soeben nen langen Marsch durch den Bach hinter mir.
> Heute konnte ich 8 Bachforellen fangen von denen 5 untermaßige wieder zurück gesetzt wurden.
> ...



Petri zur Bafo-Strecke! #6


----------



## Nordangler (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



spin-paule schrieb:


> #r|laola:#g|laola:#r
> 100 Seiten "Bachforellenpirsch"​
> 
> Ich trink jetzt Einen und sage Dank an den Threadersteller (Prost Nordangler#g) und an alle, die diese 100 Seiten mitgestaltet haben. Eine echte Bereicherung! Weiter so!





Vielen Dank!!! Da werde ich aber jetzt rot.
Hätte aber auch nie gedacht, dass dieser Thread so angenommen wird. 

Sven


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Der Trööt ist klasse (lasst uns hier bloß keine Unruhe rein bringen) und ich lese hier gerne. Vom Angeln schreibe ich mal lieber nichts, zumal ich mich vergangenes Wochenende selbst platt gemacht habe.
Am ziemlich neuen Gewässer den weisen Ratschlägen einen Insiders gefolgt und erst einmal gelatscht durch Feld, Flur,Wald und Wiese. Weil eigentlich Ansitzangeln hinter einem Wehr geplant war, bin ich mit voller Ausrüstung (Rucksack,Stuhl,2 Angeln,Tasche etc.) unterwegs gewesen und konnte - aus Neugierde, was mich hinter der nächsten Kurve erwartet - nirgendwo länger verweilen. Nach ca. 3 km war es dann Ende im Gelände und ich bin mit meinem ganzen Gerödel wieder Richtung Auto. 
Geangelt habe ich weniger aber kenn mich jetzt wenigstens besser aus.
Forellen habe ich unendlich viele gesehen und irgendwo sprangen im Zickzack auch Kleinfische aus dem Wasser. Denen hab ich noch versprochen, zu helfen.

Da bei uns keine Drillingshaken erlaubt sind, überlege ich, ob ich die Drillinge abknipsen soll oder direkt einen neuen Einerhaken einhängen soll? Was ist Eure Meinung und welche Montage/welche Haken eignen sich? Am Wobbler hängen ja bekanntlich meist 2 Drillinge und da wird es dann noch fraglicher?
Bin für Tips aller Art dankbar.


----------



## florianparske (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Hakengrösse 1,

würde dir empfehlen, den Drilling direkt durch einen größeren Einzelhaken auszutauschen. Bei dem kleinen Haken, der vom Drilling noch übrig bleibt, gibts zu viele Fehlbisse und Aussteiger! Vor allem bei etwas größeren Forellen ist ein großer Einzelhaken vom Vorteil. Meiner Meinung nach sogar besser als ein Drilling.

Bei Wobblern mit 2 Drilling ist besonders zu beachten, ob der Wobbler nach der Umrüstung noch läuft.

Hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen!

Gruß
Florian

P.S.: Ich habe gerade nachgeschaut, ich benutze Mustad Baitholder Hooks der Größe 2. Die gabs beim lokalen Angelladen für 3,00 €. Sind 25 Stück im Päckchen.


----------



## Adlerfan (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

auch von mir: nordangler - das ist ein superthread!!!#6

war am we auch noch einmal am bach. leider keine kapitale, neben über 10 bafos zwischen 10 und vielleicht 25cm kamen dann noch eine 28er, eine 29er und eine 34er zum vorschein.  die bildqualität ist leider nicht so berauschend, habe  wohl mit dem  handy ein bisschen gewackelt... |rolleyes


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



spin-paule schrieb:


> #r|laola:#g|laola:#r
> 100 Seiten "Bachforellenpirsch"​
> 
> Ich trink jetzt Einen und sage Dank an den Threadersteller (Prost Nordangler#g) und an alle, die diese 100 Seiten mitgestaltet haben. Eine echte Bereicherung! Weiter so!




Klasse:m
Wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht!:vik:


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@florianparske= Da werd ich dann mal mit anfangen! Danke!


----------



## Grundblei (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Alderfan, genau die größe hab ich auch zuletzt gefangen..
Tut mir dann immer schon leid wenn ich die armen kleinen ausm Wasser zerren muss.
Aber schön gezeichnet sind sie ja schon #h


----------



## Salmo83 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Forellenfans!

Ich bin neu hier im Forum, angeln tue aber schon etwas länger. 
Mein "Hausgewässer" ist eine ca. 6 km lange Strecke eines Harzer Niederungsbaches. Der Bach ist so um die 3 m breit und an einigen Stellen (Gumpen und Löcher) bis zu 1,50 m tief. Geangelt werden darf nur mit Kunstködern. Der Besatz besteht eigentlich nur aus Bachforellen und Barschen, selten mal ein Hecht oder Weißfische. Besetzt wird der Bach nicht, d.h. der Bestand erhält sich selbst. Aus diesem Grund haben wir auch ein Mindestmaß von 35 cm. Jährlich dürfen an dem Bach nur 13 Kollegen los gehen, das soll ein "Überfischen" vermeiden. Prinzipiell kann man zur aktuellen Jahreszeit nur mit einer sehr kurzen Spinnrute los, da längeres Equipment in dichtester Vegetation einem die Lust nimt. 
Ich selbst fische mit einer 1,5 m langen Spinnrute und einer 1000er Technium. 
Das letzte Mal war ich am 12.07 für einen kurzen Abendsprung los. Das Ergebnis könnte sich sehen lassen: eine schöne 35er und eine 51er. Das skurile an der 51er war, dass diese am rechten Unterkiefer einen offenen Bruch hatte, der definitiv nicht vom Drill stammen konnte. Auf diese Verletzung lässt sich wohl auch das geringe Gewicht von nur 1,2 kg zurück führen.


----------



## Maok (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Salmo83

Petri zur 51er!!!! #6

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri! 51 ist wirklich #6
Ich fang nur immer Kleene; dafür aber zur Abwechselung mal 2 Äschen!  :l Allerdings waren das auch keine Monster!:q


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



florianparske schrieb:


> Hallo Hakengrösse 1,
> 
> würde dir empfehlen, den Drilling direkt durch einen größeren Einzelhaken auszutauschen. Bei dem kleinen Haken, der vom Drilling noch übrig bleibt, gibts zu viele Fehlbisse und Aussteiger! Vor allem bei etwas größeren Forellen ist ein großer Einzelhaken vom Vorteil. Meiner Meinung nach sogar besser als ein Drilling.
> 
> ...



Ich muss nochmal was nachfragen: Verbindung des Einzelhaken zum Wobbler/Spinner mit Sprengring oder einfach mit monofiler Schnur?
So richtig toll ist das nicht, was man im Internet dazu findet und Spinner mit Einzelhaken werden auch nur ganz vereinzelt im Geräteshop angeboten. Und das, obwohl immer mehr Vereine zum Drillingsverbot übergehen!


----------



## florianparske (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:


> Ich muss nochmal was nachfragen: Verbindung des Einzelhaken zum Wobbler/Spinner mit Sprengring oder einfach mit monofiler Schnur?


Mit einem kleinen Sprengring. Dabei musst du nur darauf achten, dass der Draht des Sprengrings nicht zu dick ist für das Hakenöhr.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Ronacts (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo

Ich war heute auch mal los und konnte 5 Bafos fangen, wobei die Größte mit 36 cm keine roten Punkte hatte
Gefangen habe ich entweder mit Wurm an der Wasserkugel oder Köderfisch.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Maok (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin zusammen!

Erstma Petri allen Fängern!!!

War gestern auch endlich ma wieder auf Bafopirsch. Hab eine untermaßige Bafo von ca. 25 cm auf Trockenfliege (Spinnerimitation) und eine 31er auf Nymphe erwischt. Die größere von beiden hab ich entnommen (siehe Fotos). Auch 2 kleine Barsche konnten meiner Nymphe nicht widerstehen. 













Grüße

Maok


----------



## Slotti (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

dickes Petri @ Maok

gönn ich dir wirklich, endlich mal wieder Fisch


----------



## Wallerschreck (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne Forelle und sehr schönes Foto mit der Fliegenrute und dem Moos im Hintergrund


----------



## Nordangler (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Waren gestern auch unterwegs. Ergebnis waren 5 untermassige Bafo 20-25 cm und einige Handlange Barsche.

Sven


----------



## WickedWalleye (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri @Maok!


Na, warste wieder fleissig am Wochenende, was?  #6


----------



## Salmo83 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War gestern und heute kurz am Bach. Ergebnis waren viele schöne Bachforellen, wobei ich drei Maßige von 36, 37 und 41 cm mitgenommen habe.


----------



## Matze_07 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an alle Fänger!!
Ich konnte am Wochenende meine aller erste Bachforelle fangen, war mit 32 cm zwar nicht die allergrößte, hat mich aber trotzdem sehr gefreut.
Köder war ein kleiner Mepps XD Spinner


----------



## maesox (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo, 
diese knappe 40er gabs vorhin...

http://img174.*ih.us/img174/1746/img1323wl7.jpg

Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Matze und Petri Heil! #6

Schönes Foto! Was war denn da dran am Jig?


----------



## maesox (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke für die Blumen,Meister!#6

Hatte nen 7gr Erie und nen 8cm Gummi dran. Welche Marke weiß ich leider nimmer....

Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## Maok (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jo, Petri zur fast 40erin!!!! :m


----------



## Tisie (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Heil, Namensvetter, schöner Fisch #6

Führst Du den Gummifisch beim BaFo-Angeln genauso wie beim Zander- und Barschzuppeln oder eher gleichmäßiger? Mit der Strömung oder dagegen?

Ich werde am Wochenende auch mal wieder am Bach angreifen und falls es mit der Fliegenrute nicht klappt, habe ich noch ein paar neue Wobbler bestellt => Rapala Original Floating 5cm ... die haben inzwischen ja richtig geile Farben für'n Bach:

TR (Brown Trout => Bachforelle)
MD (Muddler => Koppe)
GOB (Gudgeon => Gründling)

Dagegen sieht mein alter Favourit (G (Gold)) richtig langweilig aus :g ... aber gute Fische hat der auch gebracht 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## maesox (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Matthias#h,

ich lasse den "Gummi" gerne immer mal wieder kurz absinken. Gestern fischte ich in sehr hängerträchtigem Gebiet,da lasse ich ihn lieber ins Mittelwasser absacken,um ihn dann gleichmäßig einzuholen.

Bekam gestern noch weitere vier Bisse,die immer so heftig waren,daß sie mir den Shad bis zum Hakenbogen runter gezogen haben!

Von Blinkern u Spinnern wollten die Forellen dagegen gar nichts wissen. Das einzige was lief waren Gummifische im Naturdesign bis 10cm!!!!!!!!



VG
Matze


----------



## Tisie (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi Matze,

vielen Dank für die Info!

10cm sind schon ein ordentlicher Brocken, aber für 'ne größere Forelle sicher auch kein wirkliches Problem. Mit den Fehlbissen muß man dann wohl leben :g

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Wallerschreck (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Södele ich war heut auch mal wieder kurz unterwegs. Gefangen habe ich 3 untermaßige und eine 36ger. Alles auf Dendrobena am Jig. Dann hab ich noch paarmal den Duckling geschwungen und nen kleinen Esox gefangen..die Sau hat ner ordentlichen Bafo den Wobbler direkt vor der Nase weggeschnappt  ich konnte das im klaren Wasser genau beobachten. Die Bafo ist langsam nachgelaufen und plötzlich kam von der Seite der Hecht angeschossen und hat sich den Wobbler einverleibt  naja nächstes mal ist sie dran.


----------



## maesox (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an alle Fänger!!!! Komme gerade vom Neckar und kann wieder eine schöne BaFo auf Gummi verbuchen:

http://img144.*ih.us/img144/1216/img1327tx2.jpg

Außerdem gabs noch einen mega Döbel! Wie groß der war kann ich euch nicht sagen.....ich weiß nur daß ich sowas noch nie live gesehen habe!!|bigeyes
Das ist zwar quasi Off Topic aber ich möchte euch das Bild nicht vorentalten! Aber seht selbst:


http://img366.*ih.us/img366/4448/img1325qb8.jpg



Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## ralle (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Seit langem wieder mal ne Pirsch gemacht und ne 36 Bach - sowie eine 38 Regen gefangen.
Beide auf einen 2er Mepps in schwarz-gelb. Dazu noch einige welche gerade so maßig waren - aber wieder schwimmen !

Hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht . bis auf die Mücken


----------



## WickedWalleye (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an Ralle, Matze und Wallerschreck!


----------



## Maok (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Von mir auch nen dickes Petri an alle Fänger! #6

@ maesox

Der Döbel is ja echt der Hammer! |bigeyes

Das Foto von der Bafo kann ich irgendwie nich sehen. ;+

Grüße

Maok

EDIT: Jetzt kann ich es sehen.


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War am Mittwoch nochmal ne halbe Stunde draussen und konnte prompt eine schöne 42er verhaften. 

Köder war ein kleiner Wobbler... Fangzeit 21.30 Uhr

http://img172.*ih.us/img172/972/bafo42ju0.jpg


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Super Fisch @ Franz!!!#6

Digges Petri!:m


----------



## WickedWalleye (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Echt schönes Exemplar, Franz! Petri Heil.


----------



## Maok (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Toller Fisch! Petri, Franz! #6


----------



## maesox (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Eine wirklich schöne Forelle,Petri Franz #6


----------



## Grundblei (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Halli hallo,
heut hab ich mehr eine Bachreinigungsaktion als eine Bachforellenpirsch gemacht.
Ein 43er Forellchen konnte ich dann trotzdem noch zum Landgang überreden 
Reinigen konnte ich unser Vereinsgewässer von 4 Döbeln wobei 3 Stück zwischen 40 und 45cm und ein dicker Brummer von 50cm dabei waren :m
Wenigstens ein paar Bruträuber weniger aber es sind noch genug da..
_(Edit: Bevor jemand noch auf falsche Gedanken kommt, die Döbel wurden nur umgesiedelt und sind noch putzmunter)_


----------



## Felix 1969 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Grundblei

Wunderschöne Fische!Petri Heil#6


----------



## Adlerfan (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

war gestern auch noch einmal kurz am bach gewesen und konnte eine 40er auf 2er Mepps verhaften.....


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War gestern auch im Busch und konnte nix verhaften. Allerdings habe ich mal ein paar Foddos vom Gewässer gemacht, die ich ersatzweise zu den schönen Forellenbildern anbieten kann:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Adlerfan schrieb:


> war gestern auch noch einmal kurz am bach gewesen und konnte eine 40er auf 2er Mepps verhaften.....



Nett, an der Stelle hatte ich vor kurzem 6 Saiblinge... Forellen habe ich da auch öfter, aber meistens kleinere!


----------



## pucky86 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hallo zusammen!

heute gabs ne knapp 40er bafo auf wobbler.
aber als ich sie aufmachte, hatte sie lauter kleine, fadenartige würmer in ihrer bauchhöle. habe sie dann leider fortgeschmissen.
die würmer sind sicher nicht schädlich, hatte dann aber doch keine lust die forelle zu verspeißen.
weiß einer, was das für würmer sein könnten? #c

hier ein bild der bafo (würmer nicht zu sehen).
(sorry wegen der sch... quali, doofe cam...)


----------



## Johnnie Walker (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Maesox, Petri dir und allen andern Fängern, aber komm...der Döbel hat doch 45cm^^, die fängt man hier bei uns andauernt, aber trotzdem petri..
Ein Kumpel, alias ...BAUM... hat letztes WE einen von über 60cm gefangen, das Bild müsste mal gepostet werden...

@Hakengrösse 1, Geil gemacht!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (2. August 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

An einem Bach in der stadtnahen Wildnis habe ich heute ein frühmorgendliches Indianerfischen abgehalten. Dabei habe ich mal eine Gastkarte gelöst für den Gewässerteil, der unterhalb unserer Vereinsstrecke liegt. Auch hier sind die Döbel der Fisch schlechthin, dann kommen die Barsche und dann lange nichts. 

Es war sehr spannende Schleichangelei mit der kurzen 4er Fliegenrute, und immerhin drei Döbel konnte ich überlisten - von den Bachforellen war heute leider nichts zu sehen. Was soll's? Es hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht!


----------



## PureContact (3. August 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



pucky86 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen!
> 
> heute gabs ne knapp 40er bafo auf wobbler.
> aber als ich sie aufmachte, hatte sie lauter kleine, fadenartige würmer in ihrer bauchhöle. habe sie dann leider fortgeschmissen.
> ...




könnte es sein, dass die Würmer Irgendwelche Fortsätze gewesen sind, und wieso schmeißt du eine 40er einfach weg?


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (3. August 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich glaube ich weiß was das für würmer waren !!! 

kleine fische fressen oft der kot der größeren und darin befinden sich i-welche erreger die dann in der magenhöle diese würmer wachsen lassen .... sind völlig unschädlich und wird man bei sehr vielen fischen finden wenn man die innerreien genauer betrachtet !!


----------



## pucky86 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



> *AW: Bachforellenpirsch*
> ich glaube ich weiß was das für würmer waren !!!
> 
> kleine fische fressen oft der kot der größeren und darin befinden sich i-welche erreger die dann in der magenhöle diese würmer wachsen lassen .... sind völlig unschädlich und wird man bei sehr vielen fischen finden wenn man die innerreien genauer betrachtet !!



vielen dank, merke ich mir fürs nächste mal, garantiere aber nicht, dass mich die würmchen kalt lassen (finde das halt nicht so lecker...)

vielen dank für die antworten #h

mfg

pucky


----------



## Felix 1969 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nach mehreren Schneidertagen wars heute mal wieder erfolgreicher Refo(35) und Bafo(45)liesen bitten#6sry für die bescheidene Bildquali  (Handycam)

Felix


----------



## barschzocker1961 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri heil#6#6 macht weiter so


----------



## maesox (8. August 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

*Sauber Felix !!#6#6 Petri*


----------



## maesox (8. August 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> @Maesox, Petri dir und allen andern Fängern, aber komm....der Döbel hat doch 45cm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Felix 1969 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jungs!

Die Seitenhiebe bringen euch gar nichts.OT wird sowieso verschoben wenns der Mod sieht.|znaika:


Felix


----------



## Adlerfan (8. August 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

war vorgestern mit sohnemann mal kurz am bach konnte neben zwei spritzern noch `ne schöne 38er bafo landen...


----------



## Nordangler (9. August 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Adlerfan.
War gestern abend los. Ergebnis: 4 Bachforellen von knapp 20 cm bis 34 cm. 2 Alande und 2 Barsche handlang.


Sven


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

2 Bafos (mehr Bafis) und 2 Döbelchen! Nix grösser als 20 cm! Alles auf Wobbler mit einem Haken Grösse 2. Geht wunderbar und alle vorne gehakt.
Nur laufen kann ich morgen nicht mehr!:q
|gaehn:|schlafen


----------



## Wallerschreck (10. August 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



pucky86 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen!
> 
> heute gabs ne knapp 40er bafo auf wobbler.
> aber als ich sie aufmachte, hatte sie lauter kleine, fadenartige würmer in ihrer bauchhöle. habe sie dann leider fortgeschmissen.
> ...



Hab ich bei mir am Bach auch öfters diese Würmer..besonders in Hechten bei Forellen seltener und wenn dann nur in kapitalen. Wahrscheinlich irgendwelche Fadenwürmer. Sushi würd ich aus dem Fisch auch nicht machen aber gründlich sauber gemacht und gebacken sind die kein Problem da die Würmer fast ausschließlich im Gedärm und der Bauchhöhle angesiedelt sind und die Hitze nicht überleben.


----------



## Nordangler (10. August 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Konnte heute reichlich Bafo fangen. größte hatte 34 cm. Der Rest war um die 25 cm groß. Tummeln sich wieder alle im Wasser. Dazu gab es 5 Barsche. Ein Hecht hat dann zum Schluß meinen Lucky Craftwobbler inhalliert und ist damit von dannen gezogen.

Sven


----------



## GiantKiller (12. August 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nach langem habe ich es endlich wieder an den Bach geschafft.
Mittags um vier waren die Fische leider noch nicht in Beisslaune und um kurz nach 6 sechs musste ich wegen Regen abbrechen.

Es gab einen Saibling 35 cm und eine dünne 42er Bachforelle.


----------



## Felix 1969 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Einen Bachsaibling fängt mann auch nicht jeden Tag#6
Petri Heil


Felix


----------



## GiantKiller (12. August 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ist der erst der mir am forellenbach begegnet ist. vermutlich ein aussreiser, oder er wurde mal versehentlich besetzt.


----------



## Nordangler (13. August 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Konnte heute 4 Bachforellen auf die Schuppen legen. Zwischen 25 und 31 cm. Schwimmen alle wieder.

Sven


----------



## Amadeus69 (16. August 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,
mein Sohn konnte gestern abend eine schöne Bafo von 41cm und 1050 gr. landen. Köder war ein 3er Mepps-Spinner.
Gruß
Amadeus69


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. August 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gestern war ich mal wieder zu einem für mich typischen Kurztrip an der Kinzig. Zwischen 2 Terminen in Erlensee hatte ich eine 3/4Stunde Zeit, also kurz an die Kinzig! 

Ein bisschen durch die Bäume ans Wasser gekämpft, mit kleinen Spinnern unter Bäume geschlenzt: 2 kleine Barsche und eine Bafo konnten nicht wiederstehen, sind jetzt aber eine Erfahrung reicher und sollen weiter wachsen... 

Netter Zeitvertreib war es trotzdem!


----------



## AlexX!! (16. August 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hiho

heute morgen 2 Stunden im Nebel an der Bach gewesen, 

Resultat:
2 Bafos ca 25cm
2 Refos ca 35cm

jeweils zwei mit Wobbler und zwei mit Gummi (Dropshot)

Grüße


----------



## Johnnie Walker (16. August 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute gabs nur Backfisch:
2 Mini Bafos, einen Barsch, erstaunlicher Weise 3 Twister-Gründlinge und halt noch eine maßige Bafo auf Iron Claw Wobbler im Bafo-Designe


----------



## florianparske (18. August 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo zusammen und Petri zu den schönen Fischen,

am Samstag ging es nach 1 monatiger Angel-Abstinenz endlich wieder an den Forellenbach. Das Wasser war noch recht trübe, was ich mir eigentlich als Vorteil erhofft hatte.

Nun, nach 1 1/2 Stunden gabs keinen Biss. Dann hatte ich eine ca. 28-30er dran, die zum Glück direkt vor meinen Füßen, beim Hakenlösezange aus der Tasche kramen, ausstieg. Hätte die sowieso released.

Dann gings zum Abschluss noch an eine Stelle wo immer Barsche stehen.
Da gabs dann an ein und der selben Stelle noch 3 Barsche, wovon 2 mit ca. 25cm schon ganz gut für den Fluss sind, und einen 45er Hecht (schon was besonderes).
So konnte ich unser Flüsschen wieder von einem "großen" und 3 kleinen Räubern befreien.

Der Hecht und die beiden größeren Barsche habe ich dann gleich filitiert und am Sonntag gebraten. Echt lecker!!!

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. August 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



johnnie walker schrieb:


> habe ich mich jetzt auch dazu entschieden auf einzelhaken sowohl bei spinner als auch wobbler umzurüsten...




#6#6#6


----------



## Schleie (20. August 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

HI, 

Habe mich am Montag im Lippischen Angelverein angemeldet und war heute das erst mal an der Werre bei Schöttmar.
Könnte eine (25cm) und eine mini BaFO fangen. Habe auch ncoh viele Barsche gefangen. Köder war ein mini-Spinner mit Einzelhaken. 
Es ist ein echt schönes Gewässer ... werde es am Freitag wieder versuchen. Natürlich werde ich dann auch berichten.


mfg Schleie


----------



## PureContact (21. August 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Hab am Sonntag noch 4 Bafos auf Twister gefangen, waren vllt grade so noch maßig, jedenfalls habe ich mich jetzt auch dazu entschieden auf Einzelhaken sowohl bei Spinner als auch Wobbler umzurüsten...
> Früher war das Hauptziel überhaupt Fisch zufangen, jetzt wo ich sie regelmäßig fange, habe ich festgestellt, dass die Sache mit Einzelhaken echt klasse ist und im vergleich zu Drillingen, die sich gerade beiden den Kleinen mit allen Spitzen im Maul verkeilen viel waidegerechter ist. Durch die Twister kam ich auf die Erkenntniss^^





#6 Top Sache, hätte man vllt schon früher drauf kommen können...
Egal, aber analog zu diesem Thema stelle ich eine Frage die wohl aufkommt, wenn man den Einzelhaken wirklich montieren will!
Woher bekomme ich solch dünne Sprengringe oder andere Frage, gleicher Ausgangspunkt, woher bekomme ich Einzelhaken mit größerer Öse, diese Fragen stellen sich doch des Öfteren bei mir, falls mir jemand ein paar Tips hätte wäre ich wirklich dankbar!


----------



## florianparske (21. August 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



florianparske schrieb:


> ... P.S.: Ich habe gerade nachgeschaut, ich benutze Mustad Baitholder Hooks der Größe 2. Die gabs beim lokalen Angelladen für 3,00 €. Sind 25 Stück im Päckchen.


 
Hallo pure,

schau mal oben, die Haken gehen sehr gut und haben auch eine "groß genuge" Öse. Allerdings die Sprengringe sollten schon klein sein. Wir haben die bisher immer bei Askari bestellt.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## PureContact (22. August 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



florianparske schrieb:


> Hallo pure,
> 
> schau mal oben, die Haken gehen sehr gut und haben auch eine "groß genuge" Öse. Allerdings die Sprengringe sollten schon klein sein. Wir haben die bisher immer bei Askari bestellt.
> 
> ...


Klasse schau ich mir gleich mal an, weiß denn jemand woher man Illex Einzelhaken bekommt?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. August 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> ..jedenfalls habe ich mich jetzt auch dazu entschieden auf Einzelhaken sowohl bei Spinner als auch Wobbler umzurüsten...



Sehr gut finde ich das! Ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.




PureContact schrieb:


> woher bekomme ich Einzelhaken mit größerer Öse, diese Fragen stellen sich doch des Öfteren bei mir, falls mir jemand ein paar Tips hätte wäre ich wirklich dankbar!




Der VMC 9170 würde da passen. Wo man ihn hier bekommt, weiß ich jetzt auch nicht. Wurmhaken würde ich nicht verwenden.


----------



## Schleie (23. August 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

HI Leute,

war heute wieder mal an der Werre. Da es aber in den letzten Tagen geregnet hat, war der Wasserstand hoch und das Wasser Cafe-Trüb. Konnte nicht mal einen Biß bekommen. Habe es auch nach kurzer Zeit sein lassen und bin noch an ein Vereinssee gefahren. Dort hab ich aber nur ein paar kleine Barsche gefangen. Werde es die Tage nochmal versuchen, wenn der Wasserstand wieder etwas sinkt.

mfg Schleie


----------



## Palerado (28. August 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war gestern an der Werre bei Lage.
Konnte immerhin 1 30er und 2 untermassige verhaften.

Das mit den Einzelhaken ist wirklich ein Problem. Ich habe noch keine gefunden die die richtige Größe haben und über beide Stränge des Sprengrings passen.
Bei mir hängen die jetzt nur an dem einzelnen Stück, aber klappt trotzdem.


----------



## florianparske (28. August 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Palerado,

an welchem Stück warst du denn in Lage?
Lippischer FV oder PSV?

Was den Sprengring angeht:
Bei mir ist das Hakenöhr auch nur gerade groß genug, dass das die kleine Lücke, wo der Sprengring nur einen "Draht" dick ist, durch das Öhr passt.

Macht aber nichts, da flexibel genung und Tragkraft ist auch kein Problem.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Palerado (28. August 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi Florian,

an dem PSV Teil. Noch ein paar Kilometer vor Lage.
Ich finde auch dass es trotzdem gut klappt mit den Haken.
Wenn ich mal irgendwo Haken finde die passen werde ich wohl zugreifen, aber solange das nicht ist muss es halt so gehen.

Daniel


----------



## Nordangler (30. August 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Konnten gestern 4 Bafo zwischen 25 und 30 cm auf die Schuppen legen. Dazu kamen 3 Barsche, der größte hatte 32 cm.

Sven


----------



## Johnnie Walker (30. August 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War gestern auch los. Nach dem ich die Hechtstrecke mit 2 Döbel-Nachläufern auf 8er Kopyto erfolglos durch geklappert hatte, habe ich auf Miniwobbler gewechselt, hab da zur Zeit einen DS-Haken drann, der fast so groß ist wie der Wobbler selbst^^. Aber meiner Meinung nach passt das schon. Hab den Haken zusätzlich noch mit einem Twister von Traper garniert und 2m vor meinen Füßen hat eine saftige 40er angebissen -> Fehlbiss... halb so wild^^. Kurze zeit später hatte ich noch einen Nachläufer von einer 25er, hab den Wobbler mit high speed beschleunigt, hat aber leider nichts gebracht^^.
Nun ja, beim nächsten mal wird's besser!


----------



## AlexX!! (30. August 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

heute morgen zwei Stunden bei uns am Bach.. Resultat 3 Refos 2 Bafos alle so 30-35 cm.
Wobei die Refos ein Hammer Drill geliefert haben, sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt für so eine Größe. Die haben Schnur von der Rolle gezogen, das mir Angst und Bange wurde.
Köder Hauptsächlich Illex Dropshot Gummies 7,5cm bzw. Wobbler (jointed 9 cm, ich bin überwiegend abgekommen von den Miniködern..   und das ist auch gut so   )

AlexX!!


----------



## Nordangler (31. August 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute morgen für ne Stunde an der Bollingstedter Au. Hatte 3 Bafo alle um die 30 cm.
Nun schwimmen sie wieder. Interessanterweise bissen sie alle in Flachwasserzonen.

Sven


----------



## PureContact (31. August 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War auch ne Runde am Neckar unterwegs 4 Forellen von 30 bis 40 cm und einen Döbel mit guten 50 cm der hat am UL Tackle in der Strömung die Rute an ihre Grenzen gebracht!


----------



## zesch (1. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

beides Milchner:






______________________

+ 45cm = 1300 Gramm







Gruß

zesch


----------



## Maok (1. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne Fische! Petri! :m


----------



## Tisie (1. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger!

@Zesch: Woran unterscheidest Du Rogner & Milchner? Bei dem zweiten Fisch hätte ich auf einen Rogner getippt |kopfkrat ... worauf hast Du die schönen BaFos gefangen?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Nordangler (1. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petrie Zesch. Schöne Getupfte.


----------



## zesch (1. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Milchner stehen immer, soweit ich weiss, immer ganz tief im Gumpen.....

+ dort wurden diese gefangen

gefangen auf Gummifisch 4cm am 8 Gramm Kopf...

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Johnnie Walker (1. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



zesch schrieb:


> Milchner stehen immer, soweit ich weiss, immer ganz tief im Gumpen.....
> 
> + dort wurden diese gefangen




Du kannst doch nicht das Geschlecht eines Fisches anhand seines Standortes bestimmen.....


----------



## Schleie (1. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi Leute,

war auch letzte Woche an der Werre unterhalb von Schötmar. 5 Bafos zwischen 25-28 gingen mir an den Haken... Werde es die Woche wieder aml versuchen aber diesmal auf Drop-Shot.


----------



## Salmo83 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich konnte am Freitag nen schönen 44er BaFo-Milchner auf die Schuppen legen. Insgesamt konnte ich am WE noch 3 maßige BaFos zwischen 35 und 38 aus unserem Vereinsbach holen, schwimmen aber alle wieder...#h


----------



## zesch (2. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

kleine Hilfe zur Bestimmung von Forellen:

http://www.schule.suedtirol.it/rg-bx/projekte/Interne_proj/www.projektWasser1A NEU/Forelle.htm

http://www.angelverein-koenigsbronn.de/html/fortpflanzung.html

wo keine Eierstöcke sind, kann es nur ein Milchner sein....

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Living Dead (2. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hier mal eine vieler schöner Forellen dieses Jahr, 51cm.


http://img225.*ih.us/img225/2505/treenedb6.jpg
http://img225.*ih.us/img225/treenedb6.jpg/1/w480.png


----------



## MuggaBadscher (2. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne Fische! Petri!!
Vor allem die Forelle von Living Dead is richtig schön!!!


----------



## Tisie (2. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Herrlicher Fisch, Living Dead #6 ... aber am Stacheldraht aufgehängt zu werden, hat diese schöne Forelle sicher nicht verdient 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## zesch (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Forelle ++++  auf welchen Köder wurde diese Forelle gefangen ?

Zaun : naja....

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Maok (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Hier mal eine vieler schöner Forellen dieses Jahr, 51cm.
> 
> 
> http://img225.*ih.us/img225/2505/treenedb6.jpg
> http://img225.*ih.us/img225/treenedb6.jpg/1/w480.png



Sehr schöne Bachforelle!!! #6 Dickes Petri! 

Mich würde auch interessieren worauf sie gefangen wurde und in welchem Gewässer?

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Nordangler (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Hier mal eine vieler schöner Forellen dieses Jahr, 51cm.
> 
> 
> http://img225.*ih.us/img225/2505/treenedb6.jpg
> http://img225.*ih.us/img225/treenedb6.jpg/1/w480.png






Petri zum Fisch.#6 Die Ecke kommt mir sehr bekannt vor.:m


Sven


----------



## MuggaBadscher (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So, nachdem ich heut morgen mal etwas "früher" aufgestanden bin, stand ich heut morgen um 7.00 Uhr am Forellenbach.
Wasserstand war normal und das Wasser war total klar.
Der erste Wurf brachte sofort eine kleinere, wunderschön gezeichnete Bafo zum Vorschein. (Diese wie auch alle anderen die ich heute gefangen hab wurden schonends im Wasser releast#6)

Nach dem klasse Einstand hoffte ich auf mehr. Am nächsten Hotspot an dem ich schon lange eine größere Forelle vermute hats wieder beim ersten Wurf richtig geknallt. Die Forelle nahm sofort Schnur von der Rolle, bei der die Bremse ziemlich ordentlich zu war. |bigeyes
Der Fisch war von mir aus gesehen flussaufwärts, schwamm also gegen die Strömung weg von mir und hat trotzdem Schnur von der Rolle genommen! Bevor ich aber reagieren konnte um die Bremse etwas zu lösen war der Spuk auch schon vorbei...... ausgeschlitzt..... #q
Ich hätte am liebsten die Angel ins Wasser geworfen und wieder heimgegangen. So nen tollen Fisch (war locker 40+) gleich am Anfang zu verlieren hat mir ziemlich die Laune verdorben. #d

Hab aber trotzdem net aufgegeben und weitergemacht, was auch ne ziemlich gute Idee war!
Konnte dann noch einige schöne Fische überlisten. Waren bestimmt 5 Forellen von 35 - 38cm dabei. Zusätzlich halt noch einige kleine. So viele etwas größere an diesem Bach zu fangen war dann schon ne kleine Sternstunde. #6
Hab hier auch noch 2 Bildle von 2 schönen Forellen. Einige von den Forellen waren richtig goldgefärbt. Geht also langsam Richtung Schonzeit..... 

http://img511.*ih.us/img511/6020/sany0448ct4.jpg

http://img413.*ih.us/img413/5141/sany0449rt7.jpg

Ach ja... alle Fische nur auf Gummi!!! #6
Gruß MuggaBadscher


----------



## Maok (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zur schönen Fario-Strecke!!! #6 Schade, dass Du die Dicke verloren hast, aber so läuft es halt beim Angeln, man kriegt eben nich jeden Fisch. 

Grüße

Maok


----------



## allrounderab (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@mugga...
mit was für gummis und in welcher größe, farbe gehst du so an den forellenbach?


----------



## Nordangler (3. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri MuggaBadscher!! 
Es ist immer ärgerlich eine Große zu verlieren.


Sven


----------



## Adlerfan (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

moin........

kam in letzer zeit nicht viel zu schreiben, war aber ein paarmal am wasser gewesen und konnte neben einigen kleinen forellen eine 40er, eine 44er und eine 45er verhaften:


----------



## Adlerfan (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

vergessen: als beigabe gab neben 2 kleinen spritzern noch einen 61er und einen 64er:


----------



## Nordangler (6. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Waren gestern los zwischen Frörup und Tarp. Ich konnte 3 Bafo überlisten und 2 Barsche. Meine Kollegen hatten 2 Forellen, 2 Barsche und eine Hasel.
Eine kapitale Bachforelle von ü40 cm ging beim landen verloren. Der junge Kollege wollte sie rausheben, statt sie mit der Hand zu landen. Dabei konnte sie den Spinner wieder losschütteln.


Sven


----------



## Schleie (6. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi, 

war Vorgerstern an der Werre unterwegs.. .Konnte auf Wobbler nur zwei Bafos überlisten.
Vielleicht geht nächstes mal mehr...


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (7. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



florianparske schrieb:


> Hallo Palerado,
> 
> an welchem Stück warst du denn in Lage?
> Lippischer FV oder PSV?
> ...



War länger abwesend aber jetzt wieder da!
Bin (auch Dank florianparske) von den Einerhaken restlos überzeugt und werde Drillinge auch da nicht mehr verwenden, wo sie erlaubt sind. Die Sprengringe habe ich ewig lange gesucht und bin letztendlich bei einer englischen Firma fündig geworden. Ich hab irgendwo die Verpackung extra aufbewahrt und werden diese mal morgen suchen. Die sind jedenfalls extrem dünn und haben eine Tragkraft von umgerechnet 13 Kilo. Dazu ein Hook-Haken Gr. 1 bis 2 und jeder von mir gefangene untermassige Fisch freut sich weiter seines Lebens. Bei Wobblern sind zwei Sprengringe erforderlich.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Endlich auch mal wieder angeln gewesen:








Zumindest für mich (dass mit dem Bilderbuch)!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (9. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Tolle Strecke!
Lass es dir schmecken, Petri!


----------



## skatefreak (9. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne Forellen!! Petri!!
Aber hättest du sie nicht lieber leben lassen können??

... nein Scherz 

GUUUUTENN APPETIT


----------



## schakal1182 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war heute nach Feierabend noch an meinem Vereinsgewässer und habe die Bachforelle meines Lebens gefangen! Ich bin gespannt, ob ich das je toppen werde...

Eine schöne 51er Bachforelle biss in einem Tiefen Gumpen auf einen ca. 6cm langen Wobbler von Balzer im ReFo-Dekor. Sie stellte sich dann immer wieder stramm in die Strömung was mich tierisch zum schwitzen brachte und mir das Adrenalin quasi zu den Ohren herauskommen ließ. Nach kurzer Zeit ließ sie sich dann aber in den flacheren, stömungsärmeren Uferbereich ziehen, vollführte dort noch einen letzten Tanz und ließ sich dann sauber über den Watkescher führen.

Meinen Freudenschrei hat man wohl bis Köln gehört. |supergri

@Hakengröße 1: Findest du dich langsam an deinem neuen Gewässer zurecht, ja?
Hast du die am Ende von H-thal am Klärwerk gefangen?


----------



## bertman (9. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri @ Schakal!

Haste auch nen schönes Foto für uns?

Gruss Robert


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



schakal1182 schrieb:


> Ich war heute nach Feierabend noch an meinem Vereinsgewässer und habe die Bachforelle meines Lebens gefangen! Ich bin gespannt, ob ich das je toppen werde...
> 
> Eine schöne 51er Bachforelle biss in einem Tiefen Gumpen auf einen ca. 6cm langen Wobbler von Balzer im ReFo-Dekor. Sie stellte sich dann immer wieder stramm in die Strömung was mich tierisch zum schwitzen brachte und mir das Adrenalin quasi zu den Ohren herauskommen ließ. Nach kurzer Zeit ließ sie sich dann aber in den flacheren, stömungsärmeren Uferbereich ziehen, vollführte dort noch einen letzten Tanz und ließ sich dann sauber über den Watkescher führen.
> 
> ...



Erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch! :vik:
Ich hab den Schrei gehört!:q War nämlich auch in der Gegend!|supergri

Klärwerk= Ne! Bin Deinem Wanderrat bachaufwärts gefolgt und an jeder Rausche hatte ich mindestens 3 bis 5 Geschoßattacken auf den Wobbler mit Einerhaken. 5 der Angreifer wollten mal sehen, wie es so in einer Bratpfanne aussieht. Ansonsten waren noch 4 untermassige Bafos und 1 viel zu kleine Äsche dabei und 2 Döbel konnten dem Wobbler auch nicht wiederstehen. |supergri

Ne 51er Bafo ist schon wirklich klasse! Ich weiss es inzwischen!#h


----------



## Maok (10. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Hakengrösse 1
Petri zur schönen Bafo-Strecke!:m

@ schakal1182
Petri zur ü 50er Bafo!!! #6

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Johnnie Walker (10. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dickes Petri Schakal!
Hab mich dieses Jahr bei meiner ersten ü50 Bafo auch tierisch gefreut und ordentlich rumgebrüllt^^; kann das gut verstehen!


----------



## astra-g-16v (10. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

habe montag abend auch meine alle erste BaFo gefangen.


----------



## schakal1182 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke für die "Petris"

Leider habe ich es nicht geschafft ein schönes Foto von der Forelle zu machen... sorry

Glückwunsch übrigens zur "Entjungferung", Herr Astrafahrer!


----------



## astra-g-16v (10. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Oh danke schön.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wollte noch kurz meinen Senf nachliefern zu den Sprengringen für diejenigen, die von Drilling auf Einerhaken umrüsten wollen/müssen: Sprengringe ultra strong von Cormoran/Blacksafe; Durchmesser 5 mm, lbs 15(ca. 13 kg) , Art.Nr.: 80-40001
Die schwarzen Dinger sind wirklich superdünn und dadurch hat der Hook-Ösenhaken genug Platz!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:


> lbs 15(ca. 13 kg)




;+;+;+

15lbs ~ 6,8kg |wavey:


----------



## Maok (11. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



astra-g-16v schrieb:


> habe montag abend auch meine alle erste BaFo gefangen.



Na, da mach ich doch ma den hier:

|laola:

Petri auch von mir! #6

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> ;+;+;+
> 
> 15lbs ~ 6,8kg |wavey:



Na jut! Aber das reicht ja wohl auch! :m
Und ist die kleinste Grösse!


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (15. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mir waren heute 3 Bafos, 2 Barsche (einer von über 1Pfd.) und 4 Mini-Döbels vergönnt. Alles auf Wobbler. Was mich heute jedoch völlig fertig gemacht hat sind zwei Rotgetupfte, die ich gesehen habe. Eine kam gegen Abend unter einem Busch hervor, machte einen Heidenspektakel im 20 cm tiefen Wasser und war dann weg. Die zweite beobachte ich schon länger. Ca. 10 Meter flussabwärts steht das Tierchen max. 1,5 Meter vom Ufer weg und ist halt wegen des Buschwerkes auch nur aus 10 Meter Entfernung erreichbar.Sie hinterlässt gigantische Ringe beim Aufsteigen (Insekten) und ich habe Ihr heute meinen gesamten Wobbler und Spinnerbestand angeboten! Nichts! Dann (oh Schande über mich) einen Wurm an der Posenangel! Nichts! Dann musste eine Heuschrecke dran glauben, die ich an der Oberfläche mit Wasserkugel angeboten habe. Nichts! Sie ignoriert alles aber steigt alle 5 - 10 Minuten sogar neben dem vorbeischwimmenden Schwimmer auf um mir zu zeigen, dass ich zu blöd bin!
Ich lass mir was einfallen, denn morgen ist mein letzter Urlaubstag. Danach lass ich sie in Ruhe!


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (15. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

viel glück !!!

dazu fällt mir was ein : 
ich war mal mit der fliege bei uns am bach und sah eine riesige regenbogenforelle immer wieder von der oberfläche nehmen ... ich hab bestimmt 2 stunden voll unbequem unter nem baum gehockt damit sie mich nciht sieht und immer wieder meine fliege drübertreiben lassen .. sie hat auch immer weiter andere insekten von der oberfläche genommen nur meine fliege nicht !! .. i-wann hab ichs aufgegeben  ... die lose schnurr auf die rolle gekurbelt und aufgestanden .. auf einmal platscht es neben mir und meine fliege ,welche noch auf dem wasser trieb is weg ... ich war sooo baff das ich den anschlag verpasst habe .... ^^ naja .. bin dan trotzdem nach hause gegangen !!^^


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (17. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

habe mir grade gedacht ich könnte einfach mal ein paar fänge von mir hier reinstellen !! ( jezZ wo ich weiß wie man das mit den bildern macht muss ich das ja auch nutzen) 

alles nur aus diesem jahr :


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Super! Sieht gut aus! Und das Gewässerchen dürfte ich wohl auch kennen!


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Animiert durch einen anderen Trööt hab ich mal die Frage, ob jemand schon einmal nachts gezielt auf Bafo geangelt hat? Bekanntlicherweise sollen die grossen Bafos ja als Ausnahme der Salmoniden nachts auf Beutefang gehen? Oder ist das ein Märchen?


----------



## Maok (18. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Hakengrösse 1

Ja, das geht. Beim nächtlichen Mefo-Fischen im Fluss hab ich schon einige große Bafos fangen können. Genauso wie die Mefos kommen die Bafos nachts aus ihren Unterständen und gehen auf Beutezug bzw. nehmen eine gute Position ein, um ihr Revier zu verteidigen. Oft stehen sie dann am Auslauf eines Pools oder ähnlich markanten Stellen wie mitten in einer scharfen Kurve. Köder für die Nacht sollten hauptsächlich schwarz sein, mit ein bischen Glitzer und sie müssen dicht anner Oberfläche laufen. Wenn man schon immer ma dachte "Hier müsste doch eine große Bafo stehen", aber sie nie zu Gesicht bekommen hat, dann sollte man sich die Stelle ma inner Dämmerung bzw. nachts anschauen. Es könnte sich lohnen! :g

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Johnnie Walker (18. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Maok schrieb:


> Wenn man schon immer ma dachte "Hier müsste doch eine große Bafo stehen", aber sie nie zu Gesicht bekommen hat, dann sollte man sich die Stelle ma inner Dämmerung bzw. nachts anschauen.



Mit der Spinn unmöglich bei mir:q:q:q:q:q:q
Werde aber nächstes Jahr (wenn Auto vorhanden) einige Nachtansitze mit Köfi machen, rechne da mit 2-3 ü50 Bafo's...

@ pike/perch/Zander
Schöne Fische, besonders der Saibling! Aber an der Foto-Quali musst du noch etwas arbeiten^^...


----------



## Tisie (18. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Nordangler/Sven: Ist der Beitrag im Esox von Dir? Der Name und das eine Foto kamen mir irgendwie bekannt vor 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Mit der Spinn unmöglich bei mir:q:q:q:q:q:q
> Werde aber nächstes Jahr (wenn Auto vorhanden) einige Nachtansitze mit Köfi machen, rechne da mit 2-3 ü50 Bafo's...
> 
> @ pike/perch/Zander
> Schöne Fische, besonders der Saibling! Aber an der Foto-Quali musst du noch etwas arbeiten^^...




Nichts für ungut , aber eine Digi mit in den Busch nehmen um anschliessend tolle Fotos zeigen können, werde ich auch nicht machen! Ich fahr ja nicht zum Knipsen dahin!:q


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Maok schrieb:


> @ Hakengrösse 1
> 
> Ja, das geht. Beim nächtlichen Mefo-Fischen im Fluss hab ich schon einige große Bafos fangen können. Genauso wie die Mefos kommen die Bafos nachts aus ihren Unterständen und gehen auf Beutezug bzw. nehmen eine gute Position ein, um ihr Revier zu verteidigen. Oft stehen sie dann am Auslauf eines Pools oder ähnlich markanten Stellen wie mitten in einer scharfen Kurve. Köder für die Nacht sollten hauptsächlich schwarz sein, mit ein bischen Glitzer und sie müssen dicht anner Oberfläche laufen. Wenn man schon immer ma dachte "Hier müsste doch eine große Bafo stehen", aber sie nie zu Gesicht bekommen hat, dann sollte man sich die Stelle ma inner Dämmerung bzw. nachts anschauen. Es könnte sich lohnen! :g
> 
> ...



Interessant!
Ich werde es auf jede Fälle bis zu einer gewissen Uhrzeit mal ausprobieren! Nachts und schwarz? Hmmh? Eigentlich logisch!
Danke!:m


----------



## Johnnie Walker (20. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut , aber eine Digi mit in den Busch nehmen um anschliessend tolle Fotos zeigen können, werde ich auch nicht machen! für mich mittlerweile unvorstellbar!



Mach ich seit Dezember ausnahmslos immer bei jeder Angelei, egal ob Karpfenansitz, Köfizocken oder bei ''Im Eifler-Wallonie-Urwald durch das Unterholz auf dem Bauch-rob um zu den wildesten, besten und durchwachsensten Stellen durchzudringen hardcore Aktionen^^!''

Formulierung ist bullshit, ist aber auch schon spät...ich geh jetzt schlafen:m


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (20. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



> @ pike/perch/Zander
> Schöne Fische, besonders der Saibling! Aber an der Foto-Quali musst du noch etwas arbeiten^^...




is halt handy cam !! .. ich liebe es halt das man beim fliegenfischen nicht soo viel tragen muss !!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (20. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War eben für 2h los. Hatte 3 Fehlbisse auf 8er Kopyto (eine Bafo davon hatte gerade mal 25cm^^), 4 Nachläufer auf Twister, eine 25er Bafo und ein 20er Döbelchien, hat trotzdem jede Menge fun gemacht!


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Zwei nette Regenbogenforellen und 4 untermassige Äschen. Unser Vorsitzender erzählte uns doch letzte Woche noch freudestrahlend, dass die ersten Lachse wieder da sind. 
Stimmt; aber zu knapp gehakt und eh geschont! Dass ich dabei vor Aufregung nicht mehr normal reagiert habe, müsst Ihr mir einfach glauben! Es wäre der erste in meinem Leben gewesen! War ein schöner Tag!


----------



## Nordangler (21. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Tisie schrieb:


> @Nordangler/Sven: Ist der Beitrag im Esox von Dir? Der Name und das eine Foto kamen mir irgendwie bekannt vor
> 
> Viele Grüße, Matthias



Ja ist von mir!!!

Sven


----------



## PureContact (21. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

http://img91.*ih.us/img91/1461/bearbeitetrefouh0.jpg


----------



## PureContact (21. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

37cm auf geschnitzes Wienerle


----------



## Tisie (21. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Ja ist von mir!!!


Schön #6 ... werde es Anfang Oktober auch nochmal auf eine dicke Trutte probieren, aber erstmal muß das Kraut zurückgehen.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## zesch (22. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@purecontact

toller großer Fisch ! petri

Präsentation gehört wohl eher zu den "Barschprofis"......naja

+ es ist eine Regenbogenforelle, also OT !

Sorry !

Gruß

zesch


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (22. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

... ich hatte gestern mit der fliege 5 kleine bachforellen bis 25 cm !! war trotzdem ganz schön ... 

meine neue wathose konnte ich allerdings nicht soo gut testen wie erhofft , weil der ehh schon sehr kleine bach nur extrem wenig wasser führte !!


----------



## gezz (22. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

gestern war ich an einem kleinen wiesenbach. ergebnis waren nach einem erholsamen tag bei schönem wetter 2 bachforellen (und 2 döbel)  auf trockenfliege und nymphe.

die rotgetupften schwimmen natürlich wieder.


----------



## Adlerfan (22. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



zesch schrieb:


> @purecontact
> 
> toller großer Fisch ! petri
> 
> ...





was die präsentation angeht - da gebe ich dir recht. 

aber wenn auf der pirsch nach den bafo`s eine schöne regenbogenforelle (wildwasser natürlich) einsteigt, dann muss das doch nicht unbedingt ot sein, oder?


----------



## Nordangler (22. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Konnte gestern Abend 3 Bafo bis 28 cm und 2 Handlange Barsche verhaften.
Schwimmt alles wieder.

Sven


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich habe gestern bis auf ca. 20 Döbel (teilweise fingerlang) an den tieferen Stellen nichts von Fischen gesehen! Niedrigstwasser und glaskar! Vorgestern noch den ersten Lachs meines Lebens kurz an der Angel gehabt und der muss wahrscheinlich alle gewarnt haben.
Es wäre der 3. Lachs in diesem Jahr an dem Gewässer gewesen und die Wiedereinbürgerungsversuche scheinen erste Erfolge zu zeigen. Laich hat man übrigens auch gefunden. Schon erstaunlich mit welchen Hindernissen (Wehre) die Fische zurecht kommen.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (22. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Lachs in NRW?
Langenfeld, das liegt doch zwischen Düsseldorf und Köln oder ?
Und in der Ecke gibts schon Lachs?
Sind das mehr Phantom-''Fänge'' oder ist das allgemein bekannt, dass es dort sowas wie Bestände gibt?
Seit wann gibts den denn dort ? 
Wurde der besetzt oder ist er aufgestiegen? Wäre ja mal zu geil, wenn die mich in der Eifel besuchen würden ^^!!!


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

http://http://team-berg.de/wanderfischprogramm.pdf


Da steht eigentlich alles über den Zufallsfang!


----------



## Steinadler (23. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

bei mir funzt der link i-wie nicht und auch die adresse an sich nicht :-(


----------



## Pfandpirat (23. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Steinadler schrieb:


> bei mir funzt der link i-wie nicht und auch die adresse an sich nicht :-(



Da war ein http zuviel. 

Hier:

http://www.team-berg.de/wanderfischprogramm.pdf


----------



## Johnnie Walker (24. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute, am Bach ging ganz schön die Post ab!
Innerhalb von 4h hatte ich ca. 7-9 Nachläufer bzw. Bafo's die den Köder verfehlt hatten 5 Fehlbisse, 3 haben sich im Drill verabschiedet und 2 konnte ich dann aber noch landen.:q
Alle waren zwischen 20-25cm groß, hab sogar gesehen wie eine, für meine Verhätnisse, dicke 40er meinen Twisterschwanz abzupfte...beim zweiten Wurf saß der Anhieb, aber nach 3 Sekunden ''Drill'' hat sich diese leider wieder verabschiedet. Macht nix, am Samstag krieg ich die noch:q!

Obwohl ich nur 2 Bachforellen landen konnte, und fast jeden Anhieb verpennt habe, war es echt ein geiler Tag!!!
Das Bild ist nicht so besonders...war irgendwie total zappelig heute#c


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wie, dass Bild ist nix? Mir gefällt es!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (24. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Der vordere Teil ist total verwackelt und unscharf... die Lichtverhältnisse waren so geil und ich habs vermasselt...naja ich hoffe, dass ich das am Samstag besser hinbekomme!


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Der vordere Teil ist total verwackelt und unscharf... die Lichtverhältnisse waren so geil und ich habs vermasselt...naja ich hoffe, dass ich das am Samstag besser hinbekomme!



Da siehste mal, wie unterschiedlich die Wahrnehmungen sein können: Ich finde die Zeichnung der Forelle jut und dass vorne ein Haken ist, wirkt verschwommen. Na und?


----------



## Steinadler (24. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

sieht echt sch**** aus (ironie)


----------



## Wallerschreck (25. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich find das Bild toll, dass es an einem Ende unscharf ist kannst du schlecht vermeiden bei der Nähe zum Fisch hättest du auf vorne scharf gestellt wärs hinten verschwonnen..ich find die Perspektive klasse und der Fisch sieht echt toll aus von der Farbe des Wassers ma ganz zu schweigen...schöner Fang Petri.

Ich werd wohl erst am Freitag wieder aus können sind nur noch zwei Wochenenden vor der Schonzeit


----------



## gezz (25. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Johnnie Walker finde das bild auch gut!

wo gehst du denn im moment immer ans wasser? wohne ja ganz in der nähe, vielleicht kann man mal zusammen los.


----------



## Horn10 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey!
Habe heute nach dem sich ein schöner 60cm Hecht im Drill wieder verabschiedet hatte Glück mit einer Bafo.Habe sie zuvor einmal steigen sehen,anschließend sah ich sie an einer flachen Stelle der Treene (in Jerrisbek),warf sie mit einem 'doppelschwänzigen' Minitwister an und sie packte zu...28cm lang,nicht gewogen und wieder zurückgesetzt#6


----------



## Brauner Bär (25. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

guten Tag, ich möchte euch ma schreiben das ich dieses Thema richtig klasse finde un ich alle beitrege von euch gelesen habe.

Ich beneide euch um die wundervollen fiesche die ihr gefangen habt. Ich habe vor 4 jaren meine letzte Bachforele iim Halterner stause gefangen und zwar in der Mündung der stever in den See.

jetzt fange ich mit dem fliegenfischen an und verspreche euch das ich die erste baforelle die ich fange hier einstellen möchte. drüggt mal die Daumen das es nicht lange dauert.

ich heiße übrigens Peter und bin noch recht neu hier. Entschuldiegt meine vielen Fehler aber ich bin legastheniker.

zeigt mir weiter so schöne Bielda.

Peter




P.S. mein Chef sagt immer du biest mein bester schreiner und laß es sein Aufmasse zu schreiben;-)


----------



## stanleyclan (25. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ johnnie Walker
hast du die Forelle, wo das bild angeblich schei.. aussieht( sieht aber sehr geil aus!!!) mit twister gefangen??lg


----------



## Johnnie Walker (25. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute wieder los und hatte an die 10 Nachläufer, Aussteiger und Fehlbisse. Konnte aber noch zwei überlisten, alles auf Relax-Gummi. Merkwürdigerweise hatte ich nicht ein einziges mal Döbel-Kontakt. Kleines Highlight war auch dabei: Beim Auswerfen ist mir der Schnurbogen über einen Ast gedriftet, ihr kennt das sicher auch, hab also wie gewohnt eingeholt und als sich mein Gummi im 90° Winkel, also direkt unter dem Ast befand habe ich ihn hochgezogen und als er 15cm über der Wasserobefläche taumelte schnappte eine schöne Bafo im gleichen Moment danach und kam beim Sprung zur Hälfte aus dem Wasser...ein Foto davon wäre der absolute Hammer^^!

Kein Kommentar zu den Pic's.... -.-


----------



## Johnnie Walker (25. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Brauner Bär schrieb:


> jetzt fange ich mit dem fliegenfischen an und verspreche euch das ich die erste baforelle die ich fange hier einstellen möchte. drüggt mal die Daumen das es nicht lange dauert.



Oh dann solltest du dich aber beeilen, bald ist Schonzeit, ansonsten musst du bis März warten#h
Achja...Willkommen an Board:m


@stanleyclan
Jop, hab ich die von heute übrigens auch. 
Außerdem gehen auch ca. 20 Nachläufer, Fehlbisse und Aussteiger der letzen beiden Tage (1x4h, 1x5h) auf das Konto des kleinen Relax.

@Horn10
Petri!


----------



## stanleyclan (25. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

cool und mit was für einer rute fischt du eig. und wo angelst du die Bafo`s? lg


----------



## Johnnie Walker (25. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Seit vier Jahren mit der Powertip Spin 25 aus der Magna MX-5 Reihe von Balzer. guckst du

Also ich finde diese Rute einfach unglaublich,  gefühlvoll, weich und sie ist praktisch unzerstörbar. Der habe ich schon so einiges zugemutet und  mit ihr  viel durchgemacht. Die beste  Rute die ich je hatte und das verrückte  ist,  dass sie nur 50€ kostet!!!!!
Ich fische die UL-Version der Shimano Speedmaster fast ein Jahr (kostet 120€) und die ist meiner Meinung nach der letzte Schund im vergleich zu meiner geliebten Powertip...Ihr größter Trumpf ist, wie schon erwähnt, ihre Robustheit. Mit ihr konnte ich bisher auch Karpfen bis 3kg, Hechte bis 80cm und Bachforellen bis 57cm bezwingen, ich kann mir einfach nicht erklären warum diese Rute einen so geringen Preis hat...alle meine Ruten von 200€ sind gegen dieses kleine Wunder in Sachen Robustheit lachhaft!

Ich beangle übrigens ausschließlich Mittelgebirgsbäche der oberen Forellenregion, die in der Regel 2-6m breit sind....
http://balzer.de/products.php?pid=109&cid=2http://balzer.de/products.php?pid=109&cid=2


----------



## Sicmatron (26. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So hatte auch mal die Ehre mit den Trutten beide gefangen auf Heuschrecke 

Die kleine hier durfte wieder Schwimmen
http://img204.*ih.us/img204/5660/dsc00530bg6.th.jpghttp://img204.*ih.us/images/thpix.gif

Und die Hier gabs dann abends zusammen mit ein paar Aalen geräuchert zum Brot

http://img204.*ih.us/img204/2492/dsc00532an8.th.jpghttp://img204.*ih.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## stanleyclan (26. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ johnnie Walker man hast du ein glück das du forellen angeln darfst, also ich meine das du sie beangeln darfst aber halt nicht an einem Forellenteich sondern an echten flüssen. Ich angel immer nur an der Elbe und ich glaube nicht das es dort forellen gibt oder?? kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, wo ich forellen ind er nähe von hamburg fangen kann und nicht an einem Forellensee wo man etwas bezahlen muss sondern an flüssen etc.??? ps. gibt es die rute jetzt noch die du immoment befischst???lg


----------



## Steinadler (26. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ stanley
ich würd an deiner stelle mal nen abstecher an die ostsee machen und dann auf mefos probieren!!  die rute gibts sicher noch aber ich würd nur weil jem damit gut parat kommt sofort das selbe kaufen ..... schau die selber mal ruten an teste vielleicht welche von freunden oder so denn ich persönlich seh das genau anders wie michi speedmaster>matrix


----------



## stanleyclan (26. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

wollte die rute ja auch nicht sofort kaufen...


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (26. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

walker hat doch nen link in sein posting eingebaut !! damit kommt man direkt zu der rute !!


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dass wird dieses Wochenende nix mit der Bafo! Das Gewässer hat absolutes Niedrigwasser und ist glasklar. Üblicherweise ist eine leichte Trübung bei höherem Wasserstand da. Und bei den derzeitigen Bedingungen ist nichts zu machen. Schon letztes Wochenende kein Schwanz zu sehen gewesen (ausser Döbel). Also trabe ich morgen mal zum Rhein und haue 200Gr auf 45-er Monofile mit der Seerute in die dickste Strömung auf Aal. Die sind jetzt da! 
Mein dauernd gepredigter Fehler, den die Aalangler am Rhein machen: Apri/Mai die Kleenen, Juni-August die Zufälle, Sept. bis manchmal Anfang Dez. die richtigen Brummer. Nicht immer aber wenn, dann heftig. Ich angel dann bevorzugt mit Käse, was aber an der Stelle liegt und nur da funktioniert.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (26. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:


> Das Gewässer hat absolutes Niedrigwasser und ist glasklar.



Sieht bei mir genauso aus, kann mir eigentlich keine besseren Bedingungen vorstellen...


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (26. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

also ich fange eig. immer besser wenn normaler wasserstand - leicht erhöhter WS ist !! am besten noch ne leichte trübung drinne !! ... 

liegt das am gewässer ? oder daran das ich meißt mit fliege fische, oder waron sonst ?? ...


----------



## gezz (27. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

war gestern mit der fliegenrute los. ergebnis waren eine ü30 bafo und 2 döbel, jeweils auf trockenfliege. wasserstand war auch bei mir sehr niedrig. 

leider hatte ich einige fehlbisse sowie ein paar mal die schnur beim anhieb nicht stramm genug. mal schauen ob ich es vor der schonzeit noch einmal ans wasser schaffe...


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (27. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war bisher nur leicht angetrübtes Wasser gewohnt und bin kein Fliegenkünstler sondern mehr mit Wobblern und Spinnern unterwegs. Seit der Wasserstand seinen Tiefstand hat, hab ich nicht einen Salmoniden gesehen, was ich mir damit erkläre, dass die Fische alle in Underständen versteckt sind. Gegen Abend (und nur dann) sehe ich vereinzelt Fische bei dieser Wetterverhältnissen aufsteigen. Ansonsten ist bis auf kleinere Döbel tote Hose.
Ist vermutlich von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich und dass ist auch gut so.
Aber eins ist mir - an meinem Revier - klar geworden: Wenn die Bafo nach der Fliege steigt, kannste Deinen gesamten Gerätekasten an dem Fisch vorbei ziehen (einschl. Wurm und Maden). Der Fisch bleibt bei der Fliege, so dass ich jetzt nach Montagen/Techniken zu Wasserkugel oder Spirolino mit Fliege suche.
Während der Schonzeit habe ich ja genug Zeit!


----------



## gezz (27. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

fang doch einfach mit dem fliegenfischen an  einmal ausprobiert und du willst deine spinnrute nicht mehr anfassen (geht mir zumindest so).


----------



## Tisie (28. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi,



gezz schrieb:


> fang doch einfach mit dem fliegenfischen an  einmal ausprobiert und du willst deine spinnrute nicht mehr anfassen (geht mir zumindest so).


das stimmt schon, aber ich gehe inzwischen auch wieder gerne mit der Spinnrute los  ... das hängt auch von Jahreszeit und Gewässer ab. Die Abwechslung macht für mich einen großen Reiz aus.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (28. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

GESTERN AN DER ESTE IN BUXTEHUDE
meine erste bachforelle leider zu mager
köder spinner grösse 1 / 2 g mepps black fury
voll goil so fein zu fischen und zu pirschen #6


----------



## maesox (28. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hier noch eine Rotgetupfte von letzter Woche:


http://img300.*ih.us/img300/9148/img1433ux9.jpg


----------



## stanleyclan (28. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

schönes ding wie groß wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Meereslehrling= Wenn Du einmal die Lunte gerochen hast! Glückwunsch zur ERSTEN!@maesox = Nicht schlecht!


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (28. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:


> @Meereslehrling= Wenn Du einmal die Lunte gerochen hast! Glückwunsch zur ERSTEN!@maesox = Nicht schlecht!




danke
werde da jetzt häufiger parken


----------



## Steinadler (28. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

war heute los 3 bafos alle auf ne goldkopf gefangen leider keine pics :-( was aber komisch war alle hatten den darm voll mit kleinen muscheln aber so richtig voll ob man die mit sowas auch fangen könnte oder die i-wie anders darein kommen ??


----------



## zesch (29. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

zwei "Kleine" vom WE:











Gruß

zesch

(2 x ist mir eine mind. 65cm Forelle in den letzten 2 Wochen verloren gegangen)


----------



## McTrouti84 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hallo ihr lieben!

Schöne Bafos fangt ihr da, echt schöne bilder.
Meine letzte is schon bissl her, da auch kaum zeit zum angeln.
Anbei mal meine PB, sry für die schlechte Bildquali, hatte da noch keine Digicam 
Allen weiterhin Petri Heil, obwohl hier ja morgen die letzte Chance is glaub ich.

Gruß, McTrouti


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hier fängt die Schonzeit am 20.10. an!
Ü 65? Wo bist Du gewesen? In Schweden?


----------



## Johnnie Walker (29. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:


> Hier fängt die Schonzeit am 20.10. an!
> Ü 65? Wo bist Du gewesen? In Schweden?


  Das würde hinhauen...geil


----------



## allrounderab (30. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

leute es wird immer viel erzählt, aber warum kann er nicht in deutschland solch eine forelle verloren haben.bei uns im verein hat auch einer an einem unscheinbaren kleinem bach, wo man öfter mal 1-2 kg forellen sieht eine bachforelle von 75 cm und 4,3 kg gefangen.er war dann sogar in der hitparade einer angelzeitung.hätte ich den fisch nicht selber gesehen,hätte ich das auch nie gedacht.hab dieses jahr selber 2 richtig gute im drill verloren, schätze die auch um die 60 cm und ca. 6 pfd.waren richtige brocken.
die großen haben ihren unterstand gehen evtl. 1- 3 mal am tag auf jagd und dann wieder zurück.solche fische zu fangen ist halt nicht einfach,bin mir aber sicher das fast jeder bach breiter 3 meter und mit tieferen gumpen solche brocken beherbergt.


----------



## Wallerschreck (30. September 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

da kann ich mich nur anschließen..in meinem kleinen Bächelchen hätte ich auch nie solche Fische erwartet wie ich die letzten zwei Jahre da gefangen hab...kaum einer geht da fischen und entsprechend gibt es für die großen Fische kaum eine echte Bedrohung..ich hab Bafos von knapp unter 50cm ab Stellen gefangen wo ich nichtmal gedacht hätte dass da überhaupt was steht.


----------



## Nordangler (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich muß nun warten bis nächstes Jahr. :-(
Wünsche allen anderen, die noch auf Bafo angeln dürfen, viel Erfolg.

Sven


----------



## BarbenMeister (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

"Bachforellenpirsch" erinnert mich an den Artikel:

http://www.classycatchers.de/index.php/Raubfisch/Schweiz.html

Das ist eher "Bachforellenklettern"


----------



## Adlerfan (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

so, der endspurt ist eingeleitet.........noch knappe zwei wochen...

die beiden gabs letztes wochenende (35cm und 36cm):


----------



## marin_ffm (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi Leute,

die Schonzeit rückt näher ( bei uns in Hessen 15.10 ) und ich will die Zeit nutzen, mit meinem Onkel die ein oder andere Bachforellenpirsch abzuhalten.

Wir haben uns Wathosen zugelegt. Jetzt brauche ich ein paar Tipps, worauf die Bachforellen im moment stehen.

Ich habe einige Spinner und Wobbler im Sortiment. Und natürlich Gummi. Worauf läuft es bei euch am besten.

Jetzt hat es etwas geregnet, was benutzt ihr für Köder bei trübem Wasser und wie sind vor allem eure Erfolge nach Regentagen oder sogar während es regnet?


Gruß


----------



## allrounderab (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

bei trübem sind spinner bei mir am besten,die nehmen sie mit ihren seitenlinien denke ich am besten wahr.habe gestern selber im trüben mit 3 spinner 3 bachforellen in 2 stunden fangen können.


----------



## marin_ffm (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

OK, danke schonmal für deinen Tipp.

Gut das ich letztens 2 relativ grelle Colones Z gekauft habe.

Werde wohl noch ein paar neon Mepps in 2 und 3 kaufen.

Hoffe das schöne Wetter bleibt.

Gruß Marin


----------



## Nordangler (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich gebe dir den Rat weiße Miniwobbler und Spinner zuzulegen. Bei trüben Wasser ein Hit.

Da habe ich dieses Jahr Bafo im dreistelligen Bereich gefangen.

Sven


----------



## marin_ffm (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ok, ich habe 3 weiße Chubbys  

Die sind immer der Renner gewesen bis jetzt!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns ist schon seit dem 15. September Schluss mit dem Fang von Forellen. Finde ich auch gut so. Ich habe aber schon früher damit aufgehört, da ich schon einige Forellen im Laichkleid gefangen hatte. Die waren alle so prall, dass es ein Verbrechen gewesen wäre, sie mitzunehmen. Niemand, der jetzt noch auf Bafos angelt sollte sich etwas vormachen. Alle Fische die jetzt gefangen werden, sind größtenteils schon mit dem Laichen beschäftigt. Und das sollte man sich als verantwortungs und vor allem naturbewusster Angler vor Augen führen. Ich glaube niemandem, der erzählt, dass er jetzt ne Bafo gefangen hat die noch nicht Ansätze von Rogen oder Milch hatte. Ich will jetzt hier nicht provozieren und mit Fingern auf bestimmte Leute zeigen aber mir liegt sehr viel an unserem Bachforellenbestand in Deutschland. Er ist eines der einzigen Privilegien, die der Fischbestand in unserem Land noch zu bieten hat. Wenn ihr auf die Fische angelt, dann bitte nicht die ganz dicken mitnehmen. Es hat einen Grund warum sie so "gut genährt" sind.


----------



## yassin (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

|good:

auch wenn ich nrw wohne und wir erst am 20sten schonzeit ham.


----------



## Steinadler (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

karpfenchamp ......... alles so weit so gut aber ich hab schon im frühsommer fische mit ansätzen von rogen gefangen wenn du also danach gehst ob die fische bereits rogen haben dann hör im juni auf zu angeln! aber "fertig" zum ablaichen is er noch lange nicht zumindest bei uns laichen die fische erst ende november ........... hat ja sicher einen grund wann die schonzeit anfängt. das soll nicht heißen das ich es nicht gutheiße wenn du so vorgehst aber naja damit andere kritisieren die sich an die regeln halten und meiner meinung nach richtigen regeln find ich wiederrum net so dolle


----------



## Johnnie Walker (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

|good:

@ Karp''champ''
Spar dir die Moralpredigten, du weißt nicht wo von du redest. Da du genauso wie ich gerade mal 17 Jahre alt bist, kannst du es dir, auf Grund deiner mangelden Erfahrung nicht leisten solche *überregionalen* Hypothesen aufzustellen. Wie Steinadler schon sagte, kann der genaue Zeitpunkt des Laichens, je nach Region stark von der ''Norm'' abweichen, was übrigens nicht nur für Bachforellen, sonder auch für jede andere Rasse gilt. Ich finde es echt dreist von dir diejenigen die die letzten Wochen vor der Schonzeit noch nutzen so der artig anzugreifen. Die Schonzeiten wurden von qualifizierten Personen aufgestellt, die sich ihr ganzes Leben lang mit der Materie befassen und deren Entschlüsse auf Wissenschaftlichen Fakten basieren. Es wäre wirklich angebracht dies zu respektieren anstatt die bestehenden Regeln mit seinem eigenem Pseudo-Wissen, das nur auf eigenen Erfahrungen die je nach Situation mit Sicherheit falsch interpretiert werden, zu kritisieren.


----------



## stanleyclan (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ johnnie Walker good stimme dir zu denn wozu gibt es schonzeiten?? und es ist auf gut deutsch scheiss egal auch wenn du 1 Tag vor der Schonzeit nochmal losgehst....


----------



## Johnnie Walker (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> @ johnnie Walker good stimme dir zu denn wozu gibt es schonzeiten?? und es ist auf gut deutsch scheiss egal auch wenn du 1 Tag vor der Schonzeit nochmal losgehst....



genau so sehe ich das auch


----------



## marcus7 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hallo,

also ich konnte an unserem vereinsbach in den vergangenen jahren schon mehrmals die dicken bafos beim laichakt beobachten und es lag immer schnee wenn es los ging, sprich es war immer erst ab Dezember..

Wie schon gesagt wurde schonzeiten sind meist recht großzügig ausgelegt-besonders für bafos die dauert ja fast das hlabe jahr.

Außerdem ist eine tote bafo sowieso tot das spielt es keine rolle ob im mai oder im oktober.

Ich kann jur sagen das alle so viel C&R an einem bafobach betreiben sollte wie es geht, denn sonst kann der trend ganz schnell nach unten gehen, wie ich leider schon an unserem bach beobachten konnte.


----------



## marin_ffm (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi Leute,


finde ich schön, dass ich etwas Rückendeckung kriege, weil ich INNERHALB des erlaubten Zeitraumes nochmal losziehen will.

C&R ist die eine Sache, mit der wir den Bestand schonen können. Sprich, man muss nicht alles abknüppeln was man fängt. Aber die andere Frage ist doch, können sich wirklich ALLE Bafos in jedem unserer Gewässer selbstständig regenerieren? Also machen wir lieber denen, die für die Gewässererwärmung und die schlechter gewordene Qualität verantwortlich sind Vorwürfe, und nicht uns Anglern selbst.

Klar gibts unter uns schwarze Schaafe. Aber diese sind nicht alleine daran Schuld, dass die Bachforellen ohne Bestand ein sehr sehr seltener Fisch geworden ist. Und erst recht nicht wir Angler, die sich an die Schonzeiten halten und nicht alles abknüppeln.

Ich denke, die Schonzeit ist nicht umsonst da. Und Sie hat ein festes Datum. Die Leute die dieses Datum festgelegt haben, wissen warum. Und somit ist es erlaubt vor diesem Stichtag diesen Fisch zu beangeln. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass alle Forellen am ( bei uns ist am 15.10 Schluss ) 16.10 schon voll beim Laichen sind. Zudem der Punkt, ob diese sich auch wirklich Fortpflanzen können und dann auch noch das C&R Argument. Denke dass die Schonzeit schon recht Angemessen lange angesetzt ist und man ohne schlechtes Gewissen seinem Hobby nachgehen kann, solange man ich an die Regelen hält.

Gutes Posting Johnnie :vik:


Gruß Marin


----------



## Nordangler (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da ich schon einige Jahre auf Salmoniden angele, kann ich bestätigen, das jede Schonzeit (regional) ihren Wert hat.
Das ich auch im Sommer Bafo fange, die Laichansatz haben, ist genau so oft vorgekommen, wie Fische im März/April die voll mit Laich waren. Mit anderen Worten einige.
Man kann nicht generell sagen, dass jeder Fisch der Laichansatz hat auch wirklich laicht. 
Nichts desto Trotz ist eine Hege der Salmoniden Pflicht um die Erhaltung dieser wunderschönen Art zu gewährleisten.
Auch ein C&R halte ich für sinnvoll, wenn der Erhalt damit den Salmoniden und nicht zu Letzt auch uns Anglern zu Gute kommt.
Ich selber arbeite mit bei unserigen hiesigen Bafoaufzucht und unterstütze finanziell einen anderen Ortsansässigen Bafozüchter.

Die letzten Jahre konnte ich immer im dreistelligen Bereich meine Bafo fangen, wo von ca. 30% über dem Schonmaß lag. Entnommen habe ich lediglich 4-5 Stück pro Jahr. Dies praktizieren auch viele anderen Angler aus meinem Angler-Bekanntenkreis.
Diese Maßnahme erwies sich als duchaus gelungen, weil wir an einigen Ecken einen sehr guten Bestand dieser Salmoniden haben. So konnte ich an einer Stelle ca. 200 Meter lang (Bach)
über 300 Bafo in allen Größen sichten und zählen. Allein 14 große von ü 40 cm waren darunter.
Ich werde nächstes Jahr einmal Fotos von den Gruppen machen, damit man auch sehen kann, dass dies die Wirklichkeit ist.
Auch werde ich diesen Winter Fotos von den laichenden Forellen machen. 

Eher jetzt noch einer kommt und fragt, wieso ich denn Bafo angel, weil ich sie ja nicht entnehme.
Antwort: Ich nehme nur das an Fisch mit, was ich auch wirklich verzehre. Dies gilt auch für andere Fischarten.
Sonst müßte ich ja jeden Tag 3x Fisch essen.|supergri

Verurteilen tue ich aber keinen Angler der seine gefangenen Fische mitnimmt, solang die auch dementsprechend verwertet werden.

In diesem Sinne:

Sven


----------



## Karpfenchamp (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Es gibt immer wieder Leute die sich hier provoziert fühlen, nur weil ich offen und ehrlich bereit bin die verdammte Wahrheit zu sagen. Auch ich habe im Sommer bereits Fische entnommen, und musste feststellen, dass diese einen Laichansatz hatten. Tut jemand dies, würde ich ihn keinesfalls verurteilen. Ich verurteile die Leute die einen Tag vor der Schonzeit losgehen und sich die Tüten voll machen bzw. einen Fisch zu dieser Zeit entnehmen wo einem schon fast der Rogen bzw. die Milch entgegenkommt. Es ist mir ****** egal, wie viele Leute mir jetzt die Krätze an den Hals wünschen, aber bei solchen Untaten geht mir das Messer in der Tasche auf. Ich bin auch kein Moralprediger wie eine gewisse Person sagte, über die ich mich jetzt nicht äußern möchte. Mir geht es nicht um meine eigene Darstellung, sondern um ein Privileg unseres immer kleiner werdenden Fischbestandes. Mein Posting soll keine allgemeine Norm darstellen, sondern einen Denkansatz für die Zukunft liefern. Letztendlich muss jeder vernünftig denkende Mensch sich selber über sein Handeln klar werden und wissen, was er tut. Tut man denn etwas schlechtes bzw. falsches wenn man einen Fisch für Nachkommen sorgen lässt? Jeder der dies einmal tat wird wissen, was für ein gutes Gefühl es ist. 

@Johnnie Walker: Ich bin 18.


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hi leute wollte trotz der derzeitigen diskusion mal ein paar fänge posten !! ... 3 fische sind schon im raubfischthread... hier noch ein paar andere .... 
zwar keine großen aber eben meiner meinung nach wunderschöne fische !!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Achja!
@pike/perch/zander  petri! klasse bilder!


----------



## MuggaBadscher (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Karpfenchamp:
|good:
Ich sehe es auch großen Unterschied an, ob ein Fisch am Ende der Schonzeit oder danach zu entnehmen. Und auf die Kommentare von manchen kann man eh gut verzichten. #6
Aber lassen wir jeden selber handeln, wie er es für richtig hält und freuen uns an Beiträgen wie von pike/perch/Zander. 
Wirklich schöne Bilder!
Bei uns heißts seit dem 1. Oktober warten auf den 1.März...#t


----------



## maesox (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@all

*Petri zu den wunderschön gezeichneten Fischen!!!!!!*



@Karpfenchamp

|good:


----------



## Tisie (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Karpfenchamp,

ich verstehe die Intention Deines Potings und finde Deine Einstellung sehr gut #6

Trotzdem bin ich in einem Punkt etwas anderer Meinung: letztendlich ist es egal, ob man eine Forelle nach der Schonzeit im Frühjahr, im Sommer oder im Herbst kurz vor der Schonzeit entnimmt. Diese Forelle wird in der Schonzeit im Herbst nicht mehr laichen, egal wann sie im Laufe des Jahres entnommen wurde. Somit sehe ich kein sachliches Argument, was gegen eine Entnahme kurz vor der Laichzeit spricht. Ich kann aber auch sehr gut verstehen, wenn ein laichschwerer Fisch aus moralischen oder ethischen Gründen eher wieder zurückgesetzt wird, das geht mir auch oft so.

Objektiv betrachtet ist es doch so, daß ein kurz nach der Schonzeit im zeitigen Frühjahr gefangener ausgemergelter Fisch, weder konditionell noch kulinarisch ein besonderer Genuß ist, während eine im späten Frühjahr, Sommer oder Frühherbst gefangene Bachforelle in hervorragendener Kondition ist und sehr gut schmeckt.

Ich finde es viel wichtiger, generell verantwortungsvoll und nachhaltig mit der Entnahme von Fischen und im speziellen von Bachforellen aus natürlicher Reproduktion umzugehen. Ruhig mal eine Forelle mehr wieder zurücksetzen und nur selektiv mal eine entnehmen - ganz unabhängig von der Jahreszeit. Und eine Forelle, die zurückgesetzt werden soll bitte so schonend wie möglich vom Haken befreien. Am besten noch im Wasser abhaken oder zumindest mit nassen Händen anfassen und nicht noch 20 Fotos machen, während der Fisch im trockenen Gras oder Sand zappelt.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Johnnie Walker (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hallo Karpfenchamp,
> 
> ich verstehe die Intention Deines Potings und finde Deine Einstellung sehr gut #6
> 
> ...



Der mit Abstand beste post den ich bzgl. dieses Themas gelesen habe!#rPerfekt, dem ist absolut nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. |bigeyes


----------



## zesch (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

es kommt auf den Bestand im Bach an...

oder wie weit sich das Bachsystem öffnet gegenüber anderen Gewässern (abwandernde Fische, oder ausweichen von Fischen, wegen zu hohem Angeldruck)

ich darf an 2 Gewässern fischen, das eine ist ein "geschlossenes" System in dem sich Bachforellen mit guten Erbgut reproduzieren, aber auch "Angelfische" (Saiblinge + gemixte Forellen) eingebracht werden. Bei einem Bachlauf von 18KM (freigegebene Angelstrecke) angeln ca. 5 Leute. 3 davon 3 x in der Saison. 

Ich könnte mir die Taschen füllen mit Forellen wenn ich denn nur wollte, aber mitkommen tun nur Fische ab 40cm und bis 70cm, alles darunter und drüber geht wieder zurück, ich will ja noch länger dort "schöne" Angelfische haben.

zur Entnahme Diskussion:

Einen ausgemergelten Fisch will keiner angeln (verspeisen) nach der Schonzeit. Fange ich einen mit Laich, ist dieser nach der Schonzeit bestimmt noch nicht "fertig".
Fang ich im Sommer eine Forelle mit Laich bildet sich dieser zurück, also wird nicht mehr ablaichen.

Solange ein Fisch nicht braun ist oder eindeutig ein Rogner ist kommt er gerade jetzt mit, weil er gut kämpft, wohl genährt ist und richtig gut schmeckt.
Das kann man sich also nur erlauben wenn der Bestand gut ist. Und alle Bachangler wissen das nur am Anfang und am Ende der Saison die Möglichkeit besteht eine Chance auf dicke und besonders grosse Forellen zu haben. 

Ich wünsche mir für Menschen auch eine Schonzeit, dann könnte ich mich in dieser Zeit nur einer Sache widmen. Wäre doch toll oder ?

Gruß

zesch


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

war eben nochmal für 3 stündchen am bach !! ... 
hatte 1 schöne regenbogenforelle,2 bachforellen .. eine war ganz gut !! 

hier die bilder von den zwei größeren ...


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

An so Diskussionen beteilige ich mich nicht mehr, weil es gesetzlich und nicht willkürlich geregelt ist. Ich gehe morgen auf Bachforelle angeln, weil schönes Wetter ist und weil die Schonzeit erst am 20.10. beginnt. Ob ich eine möglicherweise gefangenen Fisch mitnehme, hängt davon ab, ob er einen bratpfannenwürdigen Eindruck macht. Sollte er voller Laich sein oder völlig abgemagert, tue ich ihm nix. Dass gehört zum normalen Menschenverstand!
Mir selbst zusätzlich etwas aufbürden, was in den letzten 40 Jahren meines Anglerdaseins noch nicht durch den Verordnungsgeber bereits geregelt wurde, werde ich nicht. 
@Pike/Perch/Zander : Schaff Dir einen kürzeren Nick an aber Deine Fotos sind schön!|wavey:


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:


> @Pike/Perch/Zander : Schaff Dir einen kürzeren Nick an aber Deine Fotos sind schön!|wavey:



warum ?? ... 

ok er is en bissel seltsam aber als ich mich registriert hab is mir nix anderes eingefallen .. ich wusste noch nichtmal was Zander auf englisch heißt ^^ *lol*


----------



## marin_ffm (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Meine Meinung, Hakengröße 1.


----------



## Adlerfan (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

so, gestern noch einmal am bach gewesen und zum vorschein kamen eine 40er bafo, eine 36er bafo und (ein paar tage vorher) eine 38er refo:


----------



## Wallerschreck (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sehr schöne Fotos meine letzte Bafo ist schon nen paar Wochen her und ich denke dieses Jahr kommt da auch nix mehr.

Zu der obigen Diskussion muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben: 

1: Die Schonzeiten sind bindend und weiter nichts man sollte niemanden verurteilen der vor der Schonzeit noch schnell ein paar Fische für die Küche fängt schließlich darf er das ja (bei der Bafo) ein halbes Jahr lang nicht mehr machen und es ist ja wie Tisie sehr richtig gesagt hat völlig egal ob ich die Forelle im Mai oder im Oktober fange sie laicht so oder so nicht mehr.

2: Die Forellen halten sich nicht überall an die Schonzeit. Ich fange in meinem Bach im August schon Forellen die voller Laich sind und Anfang Oktober haben sie meistens bereits abgelaicht..die Schonzeit liegt also völlig blödsinnig und wenn ich danach gehen würde was du sagst dürfte ich somit das ganze Jahr nicht mehr angeln weil in der ersten Hälfte des Jahres sind die voller Laich und in der zweiten sind sie geschont. Du kannst pauschal nicht sagen dass die Fische jetzt im Moment kurz vorm Laichen stehen.


----------



## Nordangler (10. November 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich sage diesem Thread ciao bis nächstes Jahr. Ab 01. Januar ist die Treene wieder frei und das angeln auf Meerforelle und Lachs geht los. Dann noch einmal 7 Wochen und die Bafos warten auf mich. Jungs nutzt die Winterzeit und putzt das Geschirr für kommendes Jahr.
War auf jeden Fall ein tolles Bafojahr 2008 mit euch.

Sven


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (10. November 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hehe ... ich dürfte theoretisch den ganzen winter durchfischen .... ( wegen einem guten döbel und Äschenbestand ....) bei einem versuch letzte woche hab ich allerdings außer 2 Äschen und einem Döbel mind 5 Bafo`s gefange ... denke mal das is nicht korrekt zu sagen ich angel auf Äsche und dann trotzdem fast nur bafos zu fangen


----------



## stanleyclan (10. November 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

naja hauptsache die Bachforellen schwimmen alle wieder.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (11. November 2008)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jo, in Butter.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Montag gehts wieder los 
|laola:


----------



## locotus (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Du Glücklicher!

Unsereins darf noch einen Monat warten.

Gruß Lars


----------



## Benny1982 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also bei uns gehts am Sonntag wieder los :vik:

Aber mein  Hausgewässer in sachen Bafos hat Hochwasser und ist super trüb, weis nicht ob da was geht :c


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Echt? Bei uns noch 4 Wochen... :c


----------



## Wallerschreck (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich zähl auch schon die Tage..hab schon einige schöne Forellen in ihren Unterständen stehen sehen da kribbelts mich jedesmal in den Händen


----------



## Maok (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich werd am Sonntag auf Pirsch gehen. Freu mich schon! :vik:

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Werderjung (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Moaok
an welchen Gewässer fischt Du denn?


----------



## Case (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Montag gehts wieder los
> |laola:



Sonntag geht's los.

Und Montag noch mal.

Case


----------



## Maok (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Werderjung schrieb:


> @Maok
> an welchen Gewässer fischt Du denn?



Obere und Untere Aue sowie am Ahlhorner See. Alles Gewässer des Wildeshausener Vereins. Gastkarten gibt es keine.

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Nordangler (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Case schrieb:


> Sonntag geht's los.
> 
> Und Montag noch mal.
> 
> Case



Na denn mal viel Glück. Bei mir geht es Sonntag auch los.
Habe zwar Samstag noch ein Fest am Hals mit Havanna und Co aber Sonntag gehts ran an die Bafos.
Da meine Frau ja auch den Angelschein hat #6kann sie mich ja fahren.

Sven


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

also ich muss noch bis zum 16 märz warten !! .... aber spätestens das wochenende danach werd ich nen versuch machen !!


----------



## Tisie (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi,

ich wünsche allen eine erfolgreiche BaFo-Saison und viele schöne Stunden am Wasser.

Bei mir geht's Ende März erstmal auf die silbernen "Bachforellen" in der Ostsee  ... ab 16.04. sind dann auch die Bäche wieder offen bei uns. Mal sehen, was die Kormorane nach der langen "Eiszeit" übrig gelassen haben 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## crazyracer22 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi bei uns am Gewässer geht es auch leider erst am 16. los zum lück ist es nicht mehr all zu lange, und ich hoffe das die Leute die schon vorher losziehen Gnade mit uns haben und nicht GANZ SO VIELE FOTOS rein setzen.
Die Ausrüstung ist gepackt und die Chubby Sammlung so gut wie Vollständig!!!!!! 
Schöne Grüße und viel Glück 
( Mit den Kormoranen ist es bei uns glaub nicht ganz so schlimm, da sich ein Paar junge Jäger bei uns aus dem Verein, so sich die Schonzeit verkürzt haben )


----------



## Johnnie Walker (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

A propos Kormoran,
am aller letzten Angeltag der letzten Saison, ist doch tatsächlich einer dieser Biester über meinen Kopf hinweg geflogen, das war der erste den ich jemals am Bach gesehen habe. Hoffe, dass das kein schlechtes Omen war...
Bin auch gespannt wie sich das auf den Fischbestand ausgewirkt hat, jedoch beruhigt mich die Annahme ein wenig, dass der Kormoran eher einen Döbel verputzt, als das er eine Bafo aus dem Unterstand kratz...


----------



## Maok (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin zusammen!

War heute ne Runde auf Pirsch. 2 Bafos konnten meinem Streamer nich widerstehen:






40er





36er

So kann es weitergehen! :q

Grüße

Maok


----------



## bobbl (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri! 
Schöner Fisch


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Maok mehr davon, ich hab noch 2 Wochen zu warten


----------



## Nordangler (2. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Glückwunsch zu den Fischen.

Bei uns war gestern wenig zu holen. Teilweise war alles überlaufen von Anglern. So suchten wir uns andere Abschnitte.
Aber es wurden 3 ü 50 Bafo gefangen von anderen Anglern.


Sven


----------



## Johnnie Walker (2. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dickes Petri Maok, klasse Foto


----------



## Case (2. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri MaoK.

Klasse Fische#6

Ich musste leider zwei Schneidertage hinnehmen. Obwohl ich mich redlich gemüht habe.

Case


----------



## Alexander2781 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

ich muss das "Anfischen" leider um ein paar Tage verschieben (kann sich aber auch um Wochen handeln), da wir zur Zeit noch ca. 1/2 m Schnee haben. #q

Petri Heil an die Fänger.


----------



## bacalo (2. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

MaoK, schöne Rotgetupfte.

Trotz Hochwasser musste ich nach diesem Winter mal an den Bach. Wie zu erwarten war, grünbraunes Wasser mit allerlei pflanzlichen Rückständen, vor allem die alten Blätter die das Wasser mitführte waren sehr hinterlich.

Es kann nur besser werden.

Peter


----------



## JonasH (2. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ey du sau (BITTE VERSTEH DIE IRONIE) wie kannst du nur so geile Bilder online stellen??? heute noch 13Tage und ca3 Stunden44 bis ich auch endlich los darf 
Sehr geile Fische! Ich freue mich schon auf den 16.3.2009


----------



## Maok (2. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die Ironie is angekommen. :q

Und danke für die Petris, Leute!

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Kochtoppangler (3. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Immerhin 3 Stück erwischt gestern auch wenn Wasser noch recht hoch und trüb war.
Kollege hatte eine und eine Richtig fette im Drill verloren weil er es nciht geschafft hat die Bremse rechtzeitig zu lösen .


----------



## Maok (3. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri! :m

Wie sieht es mit Fotos aus, gibt es welche?

Grüße

Maok


----------



## DRU (3. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Maok Du alter Fuchs.
Das nenne ich mal einen Auftakt nach Maß. Sehr schön gezeichnete Bachforellen. Dickes Petri:m


----------



## Maok (3. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke! :vik:


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (3. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Maok ?? ... SAGE ?^^ ... 
schönes gewässer scheinst du zu haben ... 
bei und könnte man bei solchen forellen schon von ausnahmefischen sprechen ^^


----------



## locotus (3. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Maok, das ist geistige Folter. Mir tränen die Augen jetzt noch. Trotzdem Petri zu dem Saisonstart. Morgen in vier Wochen darf ich auch wieder los.

Gruß Lars


----------



## DRU (3. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



locotus schrieb:


> Maok, das ist geistige Folter.



Der war gut:g


----------



## Maok (3. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

*locotuseintaschentuchzumaugentrocknenreicht*


----------



## Horn10 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War am 1.3. ebenfalls n bisschen mit nem kollegen unterwegs...ergebnis ich:  eine BaFo so um die 30cm auf Spinner (1er BaFo-design) Er: nichts...

Gewässer:Treene,zwischen Tarp und Frörup.

Sven?Wo hast du es versucht?Boll.Au?


----------



## zesch (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri MAOK ! zu den dicken Fischen


...ich bin traurig, ich bin meinen Lieblingsbach (18KM) los ...

+ wurde anderweitig verpachtet, so fällt mein Erlaubnisschein dieses Jahr dort weg....

= das war ein prima Feierabendgewässer mit Saiblingen + Bafos

nun bleibt mir nur noch ein Bach im Sauerland (hin + zurück = 200 KM !!!)

zesch


----------



## Johnnie Walker (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



pike/perch/Zander schrieb:


> Maok ?? ... SAGE ?^^ ...
> schönes gewässer scheinst du zu haben ...
> bei und könnte man bei solchen forellen schon von ausnahmefischen sprechen ^^



Kommt ganz auf den Besatz an, wo regelmäßig fangreife Fische besätzt werden, da gehören solche Fänge sicherlich zum Alltag.

Bei mir werden alle 2-3 Jahre zu Saisongbeginn einige Setzlinge von 15cm besetzt. Daher gehts mir wie dir, ich fang im Schnitt Bachforellen von 25cm, so eine 36er ist daher immer ein geiles Erlebsniss.

Petri den glücklichen Fängern!


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Kommt ganz auf den Besatz an, wo regelmäßig fangreife Fische besätzt werden, da gehören solche Fänge sicherlich zum Alltag.
> 
> Bei mir werden alle 2-3 Jahre zu Saisongbeginn einige Setzlinge von 15cm besetzt. Daher gehts mir wie dir, ich fang im Schnitt Bachforellen von 25cm, so eine 36er ist daher immer ein geiles Erlebsniss.
> 
> Petri den glücklichen Fängern!



jo bei uns werden auch nur alle paar jahre fische besetzt und das sind halt regenbogenforellen im küchenformat .. und die leute bei uns entnehmen ehh nur die !!! bafos bleiben ehh drinn !!!!


----------



## Rossi1983 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Tja bei mir war am 01.03. leider gar nicht´s los. Kein Nachläufer, keine Biss nix...Bei uns war einfach zu viel Hochwasser und zu trübes Wasser, desswegen werde ich mein Glück am Samstag nochmal versuchen. Wasserstand ist schon wieder einen guten halben Meter gesunken. Wenn es bis Samstag nicht mehr all zu viel regnet, dann wird das sicherlich ein erfolgreicher Tag.

Den Fängern wünsche ich allen ein Petri Heil und weiter so :-D.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (7. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute 3 Stück erwischt , n halbwegs vernünftiges Bild gibts leider nur von einer :

http://img15.*ih.us/img15/9867/imgp4104.jpg

Fisch im Vordergrund und Rute im Hintergrund hätt auch besser gepasst , aber was solls ^^


----------



## Streifenjäger (7. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich glaub das ist aber auch einer der wenige Fälle, in denen das Tackle mehr hermacht als der Fisch...die Presso ist einfach der Hammer #6

Bei mir geht noch gar nix...Wasser überall doppelt so hoch als Normalstand


----------



## Johnnie Walker (8. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri, ich muss mich noch bis Samstag gedulden...


----------



## florianparske (13. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da kann ich richtig neidisch werden.

Bei uns gehts erst am Montag 16. März wieder los.

Aber am Sonntag setzten wir wieder BaFo-Brütlinge mit Restdottersack in die Werre + Nebenbäche.

Infos zu der Salmonidengruppe unseres Vereins und deren Arbeit findet ihr unter:

http://www.lipp-fisch.de

Gruß
Florian


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (13. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

also mein vater und ich ( wenn ich es trotz der arbeitenserie in der schule schaffe) stehen montag im bach !!! ... müsste eig. was zu holen sein !!! ... 
wenns was größeres wird gibts bilder !!!


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich stehe hier neidvoll vor dem Pc und hab zumindest gedacht, dass ich am 16.03. los kann.
Doch die Junges haben den Saisonbeginn auf den 29.03. wegen Besatzmaßnahmen geschoben. 
Aber ist prima, das der Threat wieder lebt und man schon mal heiß gemacht wird! Glückwunsch allen, die schon konnten, wie Sie wollten!
@Zesch= Wo ist das im Sauerland? Lenne? 18 km Angelgewässer jetzt weg? Find ich hart! Keine Alternative?


----------



## JonasH (14. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jippi jei jo nur noch 2 mal schlafen. Am Montag um 15 Uhr schon mit nem Kumpel verabredet und dann geht es ran an die rot getupften Ich kanns nicht mehr abwarten!!!!!!


----------



## Master Hecht (16. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bachforelle 62cm 4kg auf kopyto Gummifisch

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## HOX (16. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@MasterHecht.

Petri zur getupften.
Gibts da vll. noch ein Bild wo man den Fisch in voller Pracht bewundern kann.


----------



## Master Hecht (16. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ne war nur mit handy unterwegs war nen bissel mist mit dem Foto machen.
Ziehe aber jetzt nochmal los dann gibts bessere Bilder hoff ich...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## crazyracer22 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöner Brummer war heute auch los meine UL Combo einweihen leider ohne Erfolg haben noch ziemlich Hochwasser aber morgen werd ich wohl eine Überlisten


----------



## Master Hecht (16. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

so wie versprochen war nochmal los Ergebnis waren zwei kleine bafos die direkt wieder zurückkamen auch hier der Köder nen kleiner Kopyto in Rot Weiß...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Johnnie Walker (16. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> Bachforelle 62cm 4kg auf kopyto Gummifisch
> 
> mfg Master Hecht



Nur geil!
Dickes Petri!

War eben los, allerdings nur für eine Stunde. 
Habe meinen kleinen Bruder zum ersten mal an den Bach mitgenommen und der verspürte einen riesen Drang zu baden:q

Musste dann natürlich sofort Schluss machen.

Für ein paar kleine Döbel und eine schöne Bafo hats dann aber doch noch gereicht 

Gefangen auf Banjo von Relax (Sorry für das shice Foto, war eine echt ungünstige Stelle zum knipsen:c:c:c)


----------



## GuidoOo (16. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Master Hecht!
T R A U M F I S C H !!!

@ Johnnie 

Wenns schon mit dem Ostseesilber nicht klappt, dann halt mit deinen Bafos =)
Gestern durfte ich baden, heute dein Bro 
Wann bist du drann?
PEtri zur 1ten Bafo 09!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (16. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke, 
ich kipp schon nich so schnell um^^'


----------



## Hackersepp (16. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an alle!

@ Johnnie: Von wegen nur Ü 40 Döbel :q; Döbel auf WJ?

Gruß HS


----------



## JonasH (16. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War nun heute auch endlich los... 4 Stück gefangen aber aller untermaßig, eine davon knapp (25cm) alle sind wieder drin(logisch) 

Nebenbei noch, etwas das mir noch nie passiert ist: Ein überaufmerksamer Anwohner rief die Polizei die auch kurz später kam und meine Papiere kontrollierte keine ahnung wieso und warum aber mir solls egal sein. Selbst wenn ich nicht die richtigen Papiere dabei gehabt hätte, ich musste denen ja noch erklären was ich zeigen muss xD 
Schönes Ding.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (16. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> @ Johnnie: Von wegen nur Ü 40 Döbel :q; Döbel auf WJ?



Blablablablablabla^^'
Ja alles auf WJ. 
Ich geh morgen nochmal los, aber ohne Bruder, bin dann ein wenig ausgelasteter...
Klappt schon noch!


----------



## Hackersepp (16. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



JonasH schrieb:


> War nun heute auch endlich los... 4 Stück gefangen aber aller untermaßig, eine davon knapp (25cm) alle sind wieder drin(logisch)
> 
> Nebenbei noch, etwas das mir noch nie passiert ist: Ein überaufmerksamer Anwohner rief die Polizei die auch kurz später kam und meine Papiere kontrollierte keine ahnung wieso und warum aber mir solls egal sein. Selbst wenn ich nicht die richtigen Papiere dabei gehabt hätte, ich musste denen ja noch erklären was ich zeigen muss xD
> Schönes Ding.


 
Na dann hätte ich doch gleich mal die Hausdurchsuchung des "überaus freundlichen" Arschlo.... ähh Anwohners vorgeschlagen. Mensch ,mensch ,mensch, dass sind vielleicht Typen...|bla:


----------



## Johnnie Walker (16. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

JonasH, einfach nur verrückt


----------



## florianparske (17. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> so wie versprochen war nochmal los Ergebnis waren zwei kleine bafos die direkt wieder zurückkamen auch hier der Köder nen kleiner Kopyto in Rot Weiß...
> 
> mfg Master Hecht


Hallo Masterhecht,

wo fischst du eigentlich?
Da scheint man ja echt gut ans Wasser zu kommen...

Wenn ich daran denke, wie ich mich immer durch Sträucher und Bäume und Abhänge runter kämpfen muss um an den Fluss / Bach zu gelangen...

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Master Hecht (17. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Im Moment bin ich an der Ems aber ab und zu fahr ich auch an die Wapel (brauchste nich kennen is nen kleiner Wiesenfluss, aber mit Großforellen Potential).
Noch zur Wapel die meißte Zeit im Jahr ist die so flach das sich das angeln nicht lohnt, doch im mom und im Herbst wieder geht das ganz gut...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (17. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

also mit einem tag verspätung war ich heute dann auch mit der fliege los ! ... 
insgesamt gab`s 5 fische und bestimmt noch 15 bisse ... 
3 bachforellen von geschätzten 27-28 und noch drei winzlinge !( von einer hab ich ein foto den anderen hab ichs erspart ! ...war ein sehr schöne erste bachforellenpirsch des jahres 2009 ... habe von nem kumpel noch ein bild bekommen ... stelle die beide dann in den nächsten tagen noch ein !! ... 

allen weiterhin petri hel !!!


----------



## Master Hecht (18. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So war heute wieder los und siehe da neben ein paar Fehlbissen gabs auf meinen Glückskopyto wieder nen saftigen Biss...
Naja Ergebnis 54cm 3kg (man hab ich nen Glück im mom).Die Forelle hab ich auch mal mitgenommen die landet schön aufm Grill...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## mrmayo (18. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ein wirklich schöner Fisch.
Dickes Petri #6


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich glaub, ich mach dieses Jahr Urlaub an der Wapel!:vik:
Ich flipp schon bei einer 40-er aus und muss noch warten, warten und warten..(2 Wochen)!
Glückwunsch zu den tollen Fischen!#h


----------



## florianparske (19. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Master Hecht
Petri! Das nenn ich mal ne fette Forelle!

Ist die Wapel (Ist doch die bei Stukenbrock, oder?) dort von einem Verein gepachtet?


Ich war gestern nach Feierabend für knapp 2 Stunden an der Werre und habe zunächst nichts erwischt.
30 min vor Schluss gabs dann aber doch noch eine 28er und eine 34er, die direkt unter der Rutenspitze gebissen hat.
Es waren max. 30cm Schnur zwischen Rutenspitze und Köder/Fisch. Das war ein heißer Drill!

Foto reich ich evtl. noch nach.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## spinnanggler95 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

die forellen die er gefangen hat hat er in der ems gefangen...   nicht in der wapel


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (19. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

sooo hier gibts die versprochenen bilder von mir und nem kumpel !
der typ mit der kleenen bin ich und der der immer den bauch von den fischen in die kamera hält is mein kumpel !!!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (19. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an alle Fänger!


----------



## crazyracer22 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi war Heute auch 2 Stunden unterwegs, konnte eine 43er Regenbogen überlisten


----------



## froggy31 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an alle Fänger, 

da hab ich mir ja wirklich ne dicke Portion Motivation für meine erste Pirsch geholt.

Und die starte ich jetzt gleich:vik:#a


----------



## Master Hecht (20. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@johnnie Walker
wie die andere auch in der Ems...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## zesch (20. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Kochtoppangler

Petri

zur schönen Meerforelle

Gruß
zesch


----------



## Steve Deluxe (20. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

glückwunsch an alle fänger.
ich will vielleicht auch moregn oder sonntag an einen kleinen bach gehen,wo vor allem bafos drin sind. welche köder sollte ich da benützen? (es sind leider nur erlaubt: kunstköder, koppe und fliege), wobei fliege schon nicht in frage kommt weil ich das gliegenfscihen nicht kann un dkeine rute habe. 
es gibt da auch einen kanal wo das wasser sehr langsam fliest und ich evtl auch einen schimmer verwenden könnte.

danke im voraus

STEFAN


----------



## Steve Deluxe (20. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

meinst du?

also sollte ich nicht gehen, aber einen versuch ist es wert


----------



## JonasH (20. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War die Woche über 3 mal los insgesamt 2 Maßige (32 und 36cm9 aber aus nem ganz kleinen Bach und da nehm ich nix unter 40cm mit. Dazu gesellten sich noch 6 untermaßige. Ich sags euch es ist so geil endlich wieder die kleinen Kämpfer fangen zu dürfen!
Achja Köder war ein Effzet in Bronze (entweder 3 oder 4,5 Gramm) bin mir nicht ganz sicher.

Petri Heil allen Fängern!


----------



## King Wetzel (20. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Versuch macht kluch


----------



## crazyracer22 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi,
@ Steve Deluxe also bei uns sind die Forellen noch nicht so richtig fit stehen noch am Grund würde es vielleicht mit einem 2er Mepps in silber und roten Punkten probieren!!!! Ganz langsam kurz über Grund führen ( siehe Foto ).
War vorhin wieder an unserem Vereinsgewässer 
Hat echt Spaß gemacht mit so einer UL Combo,
Bachforelle 41cm


----------



## crazyracer22 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Es kann nur der Jenige was fangen der am Wasser ist ;-) wie Johnnie Walker schon sagte einfach alles probieren Köder schnell oder langsam, hoch oder tief, größere oder mirco Köder es kommt immer auf den Tag an mal haben sie beiß Laune manchmal halt nicht!!!!! 
Viel Glück


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (20. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ crazyracer22 
erstma petri zu den schönen forellen ! 

das im ersten bild is doch ne speedmaster ?! 
gibts eine ausfürhung die sich für forelle eignet oder war der fisch en zufallsfang ?
ich frag vor allem weil du beim zweiten fisch ja ne andere rute hast !

lg Andy


----------



## crazyracer22 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@pike...... ja es ist eine Speedmaster 2,40/ 2,70 MH 15/ 40g ( bei uns am Fluß 2,40m ) habe mit der geangelt weil wir noch Hochwasser hatten und ich das der Cormoran ULX 1/9 g nicht zumuten wollte.
Mal sehen was es Heute schönes gibt hatte gestern noch zwei schöne Bisse


----------



## crazyracer22 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi Leute war heute ziemlich lange unterwegs und nicht mal ein Biss und trotzdem mit der beste Schneidertag den ich bis jetzt hatte!!!!!!!! 
Weil ich an einem Forellengewässer angel wo seid über 10 Jahren kein Hecht mehr gefangen wurde, und ich heute die Ehre hatte einen richtigen Brocken ( kann auch die Metermarke knacken ) beim sonnen beobachten zu dürfen!!!!! Also der erste Mai kann garnicht schnell genug kommen.


----------



## grintz (21. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Perti allen Forellenanglern, die schon los konnten !
Bei uns dauerts noch bis Anfang April bis wir weider los können !

@ crazyracer: Eigentlich ist so'n Hecht ja schon ein Grund zur Freude, aber in unserem Forellenbach wollte ich so einen nicht haben !
Der vernascht ne 40er Bafo zum Frühstück... ich find halt ein Esox hat in nem Forellengewässer nix zu suchen !

Grüße


----------



## Johnnie Walker (21. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Stellenweise gibts bei mir am Bach auch Hechte, aber mittlerweile kenne ich alle bis auf einen persönlich. Mich stören die nicht im geringsten.


----------



## crazyracer22 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mich eigentlich auch nicht aber wie grintz schon gesagt hat wenn sie erstmal eine gewisse Größe haben ist so ein Forellenbach oder Fluß der nicht groß ist ruck zuck leer 1. von den Hechten und 2. wegen diesen schwarzen komischen Enten die so lange tauchen können und so eine schöne Forelle gerne verspeisen ( bei uns gibts ein paar Jäger die können Kormorane und Enten nicht auseinander halten  so ein Pech aber auch )
ist ja auch egal werde ihn am 2 Mai rausholen!!!!
Wenn ich auf Hecht gehen will muß ich 5 km weiter fahren!
@grintz mein Beileit das würd mich echt belasten bis april 
warten:c


----------



## Steve Deluxe (21. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



crazyracer22 schrieb:


> Hi Leute war heute ziemlich lange unterwegs und nicht mal ein Biss und trotzdem mit der beste Schneidertag den ich bis jetzt hatte!!!!!!!!
> Weil ich an einem Forellengewässer angel wo seid über 10 Jahren kein Hecht mehr gefangen wurde, und ich heute die Ehre hatte einen richtigen Brocken ( kann auch die Metermarke knacken ) beim sonnen beobachten zu dürfen!!!!! Also der erste Mai kann garnicht schnell genug kommen.




ich habe ja letzte woche fischerschein gemacht und bei uns in bayern haben hechte in in der forellenregion keine schonzeit+schonmaß, eben weil sie die kleinen forellen gerne verspeisen. ( selbes gilt für döbel und aal)

das is wie mit den wallern. auch in so einem kleinen fluss haben sie elektrisch abgefischt und da kan ein 1,60m waller zum vorschein( kp wie der da rein gekommen ist ) und in dieser gewässerstrecke war farst nichts mehr. die ganzen karpfen , brassen und rotaugen von dem biest verspeist.


----------



## spinnermarv (22. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

moin jungs,

zum thema hechte im forellenbach hätte ich was.
schauts euch mal an.

http://angelfilme-online.de/video/Unterwasseraufnahme-Hecht-fri:c

und der hecht war nicht einmal ein riese

petri
spinnermarv


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (22. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

bin ich froh das wir keine hechte drinn haben !! .. 
die einzigen fische die an die größe der forellen rankommen sind die döbel !! und das sind auch nicht soo übermäßig viele !! ... 

ach ja wassertemperatur ist bei und noch bei 4 grad !! .. wie sieht`s denn bei euch so aus ?? hab das gefühl die fische sind immer noch voll trääge !!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (22. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@spinnermarv
Ja das Vid kenn ich, aber bevor sowas passiert, schnappt sich der Hecht in meinem Hausgewässer eine Nase oder einen Döbel.

@p/p/z
Am Mittwoch waren einige Uferpartien bei mir am Bach zugefroren, also kalt 
Beim Spinnen kamen alle Bisse wirklich nur halbherzig, die Bafos waren nicht vorsichtig sondern einfach nur ''stinkfaul'', konnte einige Bisse auf Sicht gut beobachten.

Hab gestern in unseren Vereinsgewässer Werte gemessen, im obersten angestauten Teich 7°C, am unteren ausgebaggerten Weiher 8°C. Am Bach dürfte es also deutlich kälter sein.


----------



## Steve Deluxe (26. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

da es letzte woche leider nichts geworden ist will ich vielleiocht diesen samstag mal am wasser verbringen.
ich will wahrscheinlich vor allem mit der spinnangel ans werk gehen. welche größe und farbe bei blinker, spinnern und wobblern gehen zur zeit gut auf bafos?


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (26. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

also mit kleinen spinnern in der größe 2-1 machst du sicher nix falsch !! ... außerdem haben kleine leichte blinker nem freund von mir schon ein paar schöne forellen beschert ! ... 
wobbler bisher eher weniger aber wenn du den langsam führst ( z.b in nem kehrwasser ) kriegst du auf jeden fall auch bisse !! ... 

lg Andy


----------



## Steve Deluxe (26. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

aha ok danke werds damit mal versuchen

und wie sieht es mit köfis aus , hatte da auch schon öfter erfolg mit koppen, geht da schon was


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (26. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

joa köfi geht eig. immer ... aber vor allem bei hochwasser und trüber brühe geht meist naturköder ehh am besten !! würmer oder eben köfis die aus ihren verstecken gespült wurden und von der strömung mitgerissen werden gibt es jezZ in massen und die fische ham sich schnell auf sowas eingeschossen ... 
einfach ein zwei bleischrote ca. 50 cm über den haken und dann fast wie beim lachsangeln mit der strömung durch den pool rollen/ gleiten lassen !! wenn ein biss erfolgt oder mann sich nicht sicher kurz warten und dann anhauen !! 

hat in schweden immer super geklappt hier in deutschland angel ich nur mit fliege und ab und zu mit der spinne auf forellen ! denke aber mal das man das so ziemlich übernhmen kann !!

lg und viel spaß Andy


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (26. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich war heute am bach und hatte nur eine biss und raus kam ne 20cm forelle#d


----------



## Johnnie Walker (26. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



pike/perch/Zander schrieb:


> einfach ein zwei bleischrote ca. 50 cm über den haken und dann fast wie beim lachsangeln mit der strömung durch den pool rollen/ gleiten lassen !! wenn ein biss erfolgt oder mann sich nicht sicher kurz warten und dann anhauen !!



Noch nie gehört, klingt aber geil!|bigeyes
Werde das nach dem Urlaub beim nächsten Hochwasser auf jeden Fall ausprobieren.

@Steve Deluxe
Wie p/p/z schon sagte, mit Spinner bist du Anfangs immer auf der sicheren Seite, aber wenn du schon mit Köfi Erfolge erzielen konntest, dann wäre es auch sinnvoll diese weiterhin zu betreiben.


----------



## Steve Deluxe (28. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

so ich komme gerade vom fischen auf bafos.
als erstes gleich mal , das wasser war katasthropal, es war so dermaßen trüb und die strömung hat so sehr gerissen, dass man fast keinen biss merkte ( wahrscheinlich schmelzwasser)

dennoch konntre ich eine kleine bafo landen die wir leider nehmen mussten weil sie den haken schon halb im magen hatte und sicher verblutet wäre wenn wir sie zurücktgesetzten hätten. na ja sie war jedenfalls nur 27 cm lang, aber immerhin ein anfang 2009.
wir werden jetzt erst mal ein bisschen warten bis sich das wasser wieder ein bisschen "beruhigt".
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





so hier is noch ein link zu dem bild:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=1390&pictureid=11140


----------



## Johnnie Walker (28. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (29. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

was nehmt ihr für köderfische auf forellen?hab bis jetz nur mit wobbler spinne usw gefischt


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (29. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ fabi ... guck mal auf die letzten seiten da stehn jede menge möglichkeiten !!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (29. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@pike/perch/Zander

ausser koppe finde ich da nix


----------



## Steve Deluxe (29. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

wie schon geschrieben nehmen wir immer koppe, und darauf habe ich sie ja auch gefangen!!!!#6


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (29. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ein freund von mir nimmt lauben und fängt damit auch nich schlecht und ich wollt halt nur wissen was sonst noch so läuft


----------



## Johnnie Walker (29. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da wo es welche gibt müssten Elritzen gut sein, habs jedoch selbst noch nie probiert!


----------



## Streifenjäger (29. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mühlkoppe und Elritze stehen beider auf der Liste der gefährdeten Tierarten...ich weiß ja nicht ob man die unbedingt als Köderfisch an den Haken hängen muss?

War die letzten Tage auch ne Runde am Forellenbach...bis jetzt liefs aber noch recht zäh, die Größte hatte 33cm #6


----------



## Johnnie Walker (30. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kommt drauf an wo man angelt.
Bei mir in der Ecke ist der Bestand extrem groß, sowohl in Still als auch Fließgewässern.
Grundangeln mit Dosenmais oder Wurm kann man hier echt knicken.
In Belgien darf man sie mit nachhause nehmen (fritieren) und als Köfi benutzen.


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (30. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

also bei uns gibts auf jeden fall auch genug ... 

nochmal @ fabi ...
sry mir war nicht bewusst das du wirklich nur köderfische meinst !! hab gedacht wil du ja auch was von wegen wobller etc. geschrieben hattest es ginge allgemein um köder ! ... 

lg Andy


----------



## Steve Deluxe (30. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hier is noch das bild zu meiner bafo


----------



## Schnubbi (31. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

probiert mal grünlinge an der pose :m

bei uns sind die forellen noch biss zum 15en gesperrt:c


----------



## Alexander2781 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Servus,

ich habe heute meine erste Bachforelle der Saison gefangen, Länge: 31 cm, für den Anfang reicht das, denke ich, Köder war ein Abu dropen Spinner. Die heutigen Bedingungen waren wegen dem Schmelzwasser nicht optimal.
Bild ist leider etwas unscharf, sorry.

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Streifenjäger (31. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

http://img11.*ih.us/img11/5430/dsc00386wjl.jpg

Baaaaam...65cm pure Kraft |bigeyes


----------



## GuidoOo (31. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Woooooow!:k
Geiles Ding und geiles Bild!
Petri dazu!!!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (31. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

LECK DIE KATZ! |bigeyes
Was für ein wahnsinns Fang!|schild-g
Nicht nur die Größe ist beeindruckend, auch die Proportionen und die Zeichnung sind einfach ein Traum!:k
Auch das Foto ist wirklich vom Feinsten!
Ober-mega-fettes PETRI!
|laola:

Das zu toppen wird dieses Jahr echt ne harte Nuss...

Allen andern Fängern natürlich auch ein Petri


----------



## Kochtoppangler (31. März 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Streifenjäger schrieb:


> http://img11.*ih.us/img11/5430/dsc00386wjl.jpg
> 
> Baaaaam...65cm pure Kraft |bigeyes



Gibts bei euch Meerforellen ?
Das teil hat irgendwie ziehmliche ähnlichkeit mit nem Absteiger , sowohl von den proportionen her als auch von der zeichnung.

Ansonsten geiler Fisch :m

Bin gestern malwieder knapp an meiner Bestmarke vorbeigeschlittert , hab ne saufette 47er erwischt , wog 1,3 kg :q


----------



## PureContact (1. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Gibts bei euch Meerforellen ?
> Das teil hat irgendwie ziehmliche ähnlichkeit mit nem Absteiger , sowohl von den proportionen her als auch von der zeichnung.
> 
> Ansonsten geiler Fisch :m
> ...


Ist ganz sicher kein Absteiger


----------



## Johnnie Walker (1. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Glaube auch nicht, dass der Mefobestand im Schwabenland sooo hoch ist ^^'


----------



## crazyracer22 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Streifenjäger petri zum Kraftpaket sieht zwar ziemlich schlank aus aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen das sie jede menge Streß gemacht hat!!!!!!
Ich werde morgen mal wieder los ziehen mal sehen vielleicht kann ich ja auch die ein oder andere auf die Schuppen legen.
Schöne Grüße


----------



## Maok (1. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Streifenjäger

Dickes Petri zur kapitalen Fario! #6 

Schöner Fisch, nur etwas schlank, was aber ja im Frühjahr nich unbedingt so ungewöhnlich is.

Hoffe, am W-Ende auch ma wieder auf Pirsch zu gehen.

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Sebastian R. (1. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

ich war heute zum ersten Mal an der Erft zwischen Bad Münstereifel und Eicherscheid (NRW) unterwegs.

Auf Wobbler, Spinner und Dropshotmontage mit Wurm konnte ich jeweils zwei Forellen erwischen, leider abgesehen von einer 28er alles nur untermaßige Fische.
Für ihre Größe haben sie großartig gekämpft, noch dazu war die Zeichnung einfach herrlich.
Wäre die Tageskarte mit 10Euro nicht ganz so teuer würde ich es wohl glatt häufiger probieren, aber des nächste Semester ruft, damit ist auch der Rhein wieder kurz vor der Haustüre 

Grüße, Sebastian


----------



## aircut (1. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Kochtoppangler

Petri zu der Forelle.#6
|schild-g

@ Streifenjäger

Wahnsinn´s Fang#6#6#6
Wirklich schöner Fisch.:vik:

Petri.#6


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Streifenjäger schrieb:


> Baaaaam...65cm pure Kraft |bigeyes




|bigeyes Schönes Ding! Petri! #6


----------



## DRU (1. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri zum wunderschönen Fisch#6


----------



## Master Hecht (1. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne Bachforelle, die sieht nur irgendwie ziemlich dünn aber dafür sehr in die Länge gezogen aus...:vik:

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja, manchmal reicht's auch, wenn man einfach "Petri" sagt. Man könnte sonst glatt Fangneid vermuten...  Wobei die Bemerkung ja erlaubt sei, aber oft macht auch einfach der Ton die Musik...

Hast ja auch nich gerade den fetten Hecht auffem Foto... :vik:


----------



## Leitwolf (1. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo, 
so komm auch grade von meinem spontanen Ausflug von meinem Bach wieder.Ich kann nur sagen irgendwie ist dieses Jahr was anders als letztes weil  soviel Forellen wie ich heute gefangen habe hat man letztes Jahr noch in einer  halben Stunde gefangen.Aber egal hatte insgesammt dann 5 Stück gefangen wovon  zwei 30cm,32cm maßen und bald den Räucherofen schmücken dürfen.Hier nochmal ein  Bilder von einer etwas kleinere so um die 25cm.Das komisch ist man fängt in diesem Bach keine Forelle über 40cm obwohl eigentlich die Bedingungen perfekt sind.Der Bach ist 3-4m und hat viele Gumpen 1,5m und ausgespülte Kurven.Naja hier noch das Bild


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war heute bei strahlendem Sonnenschein auch zum Saisonauftakt auf Bachforellen aus, leider hatte die Kinzig recht hohes Wasser und den Fischen hat das entweder auf den Magen geschlagen oder meine Köder waren heute einfach nicht gut. Ein paar kleine haben sich erbarmt, aber leider war nix interessantes dabei. 

Aber dafür ist es lange her das ich einen so schönen Nachmittag am Wasser verbracht habe, und das ist ja auch was wert!

Bilder von Fischen gibt es heute keine, die hätten nicht gelohnt...


----------



## Living Dead (1. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> LECK DIE KATZ! |bigeyes
> Was für ein wahnsinns Fang!|schild-g
> Nicht nur die Größe ist beeindruckend, auch die Proportionen und die Zeichnung sind einfach ein Traum!:k
> Auch das Foto ist wirklich vom Feinsten!
> Ober-mega-fettes PETRI!



Nicht dein Ernst oder? Eine dicke Forelle in der Größe hätte einfach mal das doppelte Gewicht. Bei der Forelle handelt es sich um eine frisch abgelaichte welche noch lange nicht ihre Sommer Kondition erreicht hatte. Nichts desto trotz ein schöner Fisch!


----------



## Streifenjäger (1. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Glaubst du echt, dass die selbe Forelle im Sommer knappe 6 Kilo gewogen hätte? Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen...aber es stimmt, dass sie ziemlich schlank war! Im ersten Moment sah sie aus wie ein kleiner Lachs oder ne Mefo...


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (1. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

bischen spät aber von mir auch nochmal ein petri an alle Fänger vor allem an den "dickbachforellenfänger" ... 
ich bin jetzt erstmal 2 wochen skifahren und weiß nicht ob ich mich darüber freuen oder eher weinen soll !!! .... 
ich leide doch jetzt schon ... 4wochen komplette angelabstinenz .. ob ich das aushalte ? .... 
naja danach kann ich dann hoffentlich wenigsten ein paar schööne fische posten !!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (2. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> Schöne Bachforelle, die sieht nur irgendwie ziemlich dünn aber dafür sehr in die Länge gezogen aus...:vik:



Logisch, weil die nicht aus dem Puff ist bzw. mit Pellets gemässtet wurde,  wie die ''Bachforellen'' gewisser anderer Leute


----------



## megger (2. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Durfte gestern zum Auftakt auch fünf Rotgetupfte verhaften. Die waren ziemlich gierig. Eine musste leider mit, hatte meinen Spinner viel zu tief geschluckt. 

Einfach herrlich!! Kristallklares Wasser und schöne Fische.

Heute hab ich zu meinem Erschrecken eine Hecht in unserem Forellenbach entdeckt. Der hat da definitiv nichts zu suchen. Aber alle Versuche waren erfolglos. Der hat sich nicht einen Milimeter gerührt, egal ob Spinner oder Wobbler. Aber morgen nochmal versuchen.

Petri

Megger


----------



## crazyracer22 (3. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an alle!!!!
Ich war gestern auch unterwegs und habe gehört das einer bei uns am Vereinsgewässer eine, jetzt haltet euch fest, 71cm und 3800g mit Wurm überlisten hat!!!
Habe noch keine Fotos gesehen probiere sie aber zu besorgen und stelle sie dann auch rein.
Ich konnte nur eine " kleinere 43 cm " verhaften:


----------



## Seele (3. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich konnte gestern nach etlichen Tagen wo ich nur große Regenbogen erwischt habe endlich 3 Bafos erwischen und das auch noch in 7 min, unglaublich. Größte hatte 40cm


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri!

Ne schicke Rute hast du da!


----------



## Streifenjäger (3. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Müsste die Cormoran mit nachgemachtem Megabass-Foregrip sein?


----------



## Master Hecht (3. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Johnnie Walker
was soll das schon wieder???
Ich kann dir gerne nochmal sagen das die nicht ausem Puff war, aber das wird nichts nützen da du es eh nicht merkst...


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Streifenjäger schrieb:


> Müsste die Cormoran mit nachgemachtem Megabass-Foregrip sein?



Cormoran? Würde mich jetzt irgendwie wundern  :q


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> Johnnie Walker
> was soll das schon wieder???
> Ich kann dir gerne nochmal sagen das die nicht ausem Puff war, aber das wird nichts nützen da du es eh nicht merkst...



Dann sind es wohl frisch besetzte dänische Mastbafos. Ziemlich gut genährt für die Jahrezeit.

4kg bei 62cm ist schon wirklich heftig, selbst bei einem gut proportionierten Fisch. Das ist wohl ein äußerst produktives Gewässer. Die 54er ist ja auch so fett.

Ungewöhnlich in der Jahreszeit.



Master Hecht schrieb:


> Schöne Bachforelle, die sieht nur irgendwie ziemlich dünn aber dafür sehr in die Länge gezogen aus...



So sehen Forellen aus, die den Winter und die Laichzeit hinter sich haben und nicht mit Pellets vollgebombt wurden.

Im übrigen ein Traumfisch im Naturgewässer.


----------



## Streifenjäger (3. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Wicked: Sieht mir aber stark nach der hier aus :q

Hatte sie auf der Messe in Friedrichshafen in der Hand und dachte auf den ersten Moment ich hab ne Megabass vor mir, also rein optisch nicht schnelcht gelungen!


----------



## Maok (3. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Dann sind es wohl frisch besetzte dänische Mastbafos. Ziemlich gut genährt für die Jahrezeit.
> 
> 4kg bei 62cm ist schon wirklich heftig, selbst bei einem gut proportionierten Fisch. Das ist wohl ein äußerst produktives Gewässer. Die 54er ist ja auch so fett.
> 
> ...



So sieht´s aus.

Grüße

Maok

EDIT: Petri crazyracer22 zur schönen Bafo!


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

|bigeyes Naja - Matagi (-Nachbau???)-Komponenten, IPS-(-Nachbau???) Rollenhalter, Org. Fuji Alconite-Ringe...

Kostet alles nicht die Welt... aber krass, hätte ich jetzt mal nicht gedacht. Wenn der Blank auch noch was kann... Aber auch nicht ganz billig der Stock (teuer aber auch nicht gerade).

Will aber nicht sagen, daß Cormoran schlecht ist oder so. /sry f. OT


----------



## Nordangler (3. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jungs allen Fängern ein dickes Petri.
Wird Zeit das ich ans Wasser komme um euch Konkurenz zu machen mit schönen Pics.


Sven


----------



## Johnnie Walker (3. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Dann sind es wohl frisch besetzte dänische Mastbafos. Ziemlich gut genährt für die Jahrezeit.
> 
> 4kg bei 62cm ist schon wirklich heftig, selbst bei einem gut proportionierten Fisch. Das ist wohl ein äußerst produktives Gewässer. Die 54er ist ja auch so fett.
> 
> ...



|good:
Ich mag viel lieber natürliche Fische


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (3. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich war heute am bach hab ne 37er raúsgeholt........aba so wie die abging dachte ich die hatt locker 60 cm. schau  noch nach nem bild


----------



## crazyracer22 (4. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@WickedWalleye morgen ja es ist die Cormoran und ich bin echt zufrieden schön weiche Spitze aber ein für eine ul ein gutes Rückrad, macht spaß damit zu angeln!
Werd jetzt gleich wieder auf die Jagt gehen


----------



## Master Hecht (4. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Johnnie Walker
Fang du deine "natürlichen" Fische und ich fang meine "unnatürlichen"...


----------



## crazyracer22 (4. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi sag bloß ihr wart bei so einem wetter nicht unterwegs!!!! Konnte ein paar Forellen überreden anzubeisse schwimmen auch fast alle wieder außer diese zwei die hatten den Haken zu weit geschluckt beide hatte ca 38cm, die untere schwimmt wieder:


----------



## Johnnie Walker (5. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> @ Johnnie Walker
> Fang du deine "natürlichen" Fische und ich fang meine "unnatürlichen"...



|muahah:


----------



## Pete Pike (5. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



crazyracer22 schrieb:


> @WickedWalleye morgen ja es ist die Cormoran und ich bin echt zufrieden schön weiche Spitze aber ein für eine ul ein gutes Rückrad, macht spaß damit zu angeln!
> Werd jetzt gleich wieder auf die Jagt gehen


Gute Rute, nicht? Für das Geld eine der besten, die man im UL-Bereich kriegen kann. Zumal es auch ne 2,40er Version gibt, die ich ja auch habe


----------



## crazyracer22 (5. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Pete Pike. Schließe mich deiner Meinung an bin voll zufrieden damit macht richtig spaß mit der Peitsche hätte gestern fast das Vergnügen gehabt eine ü 50 Forelle verhaften zu können aber leider ist sie nur hinter meiner " kompletten " Köderauswahl ( Mepps, Chubbys, Kopytos... ) hinterher geschwommen naja es gibt ja noch ein paar Tage bis zur Schonzeit!!!!!!


----------



## Jürgen D. (5. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo zusammen,
hier ein paar bilder von meinem saisonauftakt. Nach dem fototermin ist sie mir aus der hand geglitten. Sie hatte die traummaße von 67 cm und hatte ein gewicht von guten 3kg. 


http://angelfotos.cms4people.de/dsc04129_c1000_800.jpg
http://angelfotos.cms4people.de/dsc04125_c1000_800.jpghttp://angelfotos.cms4people.de/31.html


----------



## Maok (5. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ crazyracer22

Petri!

@ Jürgen D.

Toller Fisch! Petri! #6


----------



## Salmo83 (5. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Jürgen D

Super schöner Fisch! Warst du an der Unstrut los? Wie wird da im Moment gefangen? Machst du immer C&R bei solchen Brocken?


----------



## Johnnie Walker (6. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Super Fänge und wie gewohnt klasse Fotos.
Petri an alle Fänger!


----------



## Bluefire (6. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war gestern auch bei uns am Neckar angeln.

Als Ergebnis kam raus:
1 Bachforelle mit 57cm und knapp 1,8 Kilo und eine Bachforelle mit 35cm.

Dazu hatte ich noch 2 Untermaßige dran, die ich beide zum Glück wieder unbeschadet zurücksetzten konnte.
Zusätzlich hatte ich noch 3 schöne Bisse, wobei bei einem Biss nochmal eine richtig schöne Bachforelle mit geschätzten 40cm dran war. 
Unglücklicherweise hat die sich mitsamt meinem Spinner losgerissen. 
Hoffentlich übersteht der schöne Fisch den Spinner im Maul.

Hab den ganzen Morgen dabei nur mit Spinnern der Marke Mepps Agila Gr. 3 geangelt, wobei ich einen Haken vom Drilling abgeknipst habe.

Alles in allem ein guter Tag, trotz des starken Kormoranbefalles bei uns am Gewässer.

Beim nächsten Mal, werde ich mal Bilder von einem möglichen Fang und vom Gewässer machen.

Gruß


----------



## Jürgen D. (6. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo zusammen

Ich war heute Morgen wieder erfolgreich.Wieder eine schöne 50er Unstrutforelle mit einem kleinem Shad Rap und 20 mono gefangen.


----------



## aircut (6. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Jürgen D. schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich war heute Morgen wieder erfolgreich.Wieder eine schöne 50er Unstrutforelle mit einem kleinem Shad Rap und 20 mono gefangen.



Petri zum Fisch #6


----------



## Salmo83 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da wird man ja echt neidisch! Nicht nur, dass es bei uns erst ab dem 1. Mai auf Forelle los geht, sondern auch die Fänge die gepostet werden. |bigeyes

Bei uns im Harzer Niederungsbächlein ist eine Forelle ab 50 cm schon ein Riesenbrocken. Von dieser Größe werden im Jahr maximal 1 bis 2 von meinen Vereinskollegen gefangen. Die größte die in der Vereinsgeschichte raus geholt wurde war 54 cm.


----------



## Jürgen D. (8. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Yipi,hura,hura.Ich hab sie.Nach dreimaligen Sichtkontakt konnte ich sie gestern Abend überreden, meinen 9cm CountDown,zu probieren.
Ihre Traummaße: 69 cm und 3,3 kg.
Vielen Dank noch an meine ca.15 Jahre alte Cormoran Powergrip CM 3-15g WG.
Fotos später.


----------



## crazyracer22 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wow petri zum Traumfisch, aber wann kommen die Fotos  und war es eine Bach oder Regen?


----------



## Gummipeitscher (9. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

An die Powergrip Ruten kann ich mich auch noch erinnern.  #6


----------



## florianparske (9. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Jürgen D. schrieb:


> Yipi,hura,hura.Ich hab sie.Nach dreimaligen Sichtkontakt konnte ich sie gestern Abend überreden, meinen 9cm CountDown,zu probieren.
> Ihre Traummaße: 69 cm und 3,3 kg.
> Vielen Dank noch an meine ca.15 Jahre alte Cormoran Powergrip CM 3-15g WG.
> Fotos später.


Los Jürgen, spann uns nicht so auf die Folter, wir wollen Fotos sehen!

Aufgrund akutem Zeitmangel und Krankheit bin ich leider erst 2 mal los gewesen, und das ist auch schon 3 Wochen her...

Morgen gehts auf 24h Kuttertour von Heiligenhafen aus... 

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Johnnie Walker (9. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Was geht denn hier???
Zwei ü 50er und dann noch eine 69er???

Der pure Wahnsinn!!!
PETRI AN ALLE.

Werde morgen mal mit meinem kleinen Bruder an den Bach gehen, seine neue Cherrywood einweihen und gucken was sich für die Familie wegen Karfreitag an den Haken locken lässt. Ich als Atheist werde mir neben dem Fisch aber noch was fleischiges reinpfeifen^^'


----------



## Bluefire (9. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also bei uns am Neckar sind Bachforellen über 50cm keine allzugroße Seltenheit. 

Hab letztes Jahr sicherlich 5 oder 6 von dieser Sorte gefangen, irgendwie hab ich wenigstens dabei Glück! :q

War heute an einem kleinen Zufluss des Neckars angeln und hab es erst mit Gufis probiert. 
Nach vielen eher zaghaften Bissen bin ich dann auf den guten alten Mepps Agila Gr. 3 (Kupfer) umgestiegen und konnte dann noch 3 recht schöne Bachforellen mit jeweils ca.  35 cm und ca. 400-500g fangen.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (9. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jop, Neckar soll ein top Fluss sein.
Aber bei mir ist ne 35er schon top, alles über 50cm ist science-fiction^^


----------



## Bluefire (9. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

He he, kommst mal vorbei, kann im Jahr immer zwei Gastkarten für die Vereinsstrecke ausgeben. #6

Aber bei uns macht der Kormoran dafür schweren Ärger, vielleicht fang ich deswegen immer so viele Große Bachforellen, weil er die nicht mehr so leicht aus dem Wasser bringt. |kopfkrat


----------



## Johnnie Walker (9. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Bluefire schrieb:


> He he, kommst mal vorbei, kann im Jahr immer zwei Gastkarten für die Vereinsstrecke ausgeben. #6
> 
> Aber bei uns macht der Kormoran dafür schweren Ärger, vielleicht fang ich deswegen immer so viele Große Bachforellen, weil er die nicht mehr so leicht aus dem Wasser bringt. |kopfkrat



Klar, wenn ich mal in der Ecke landen sollte meld ich mich mal
Das mit dem Kormoran kann gut sein, mein Hausgewässer würde einen Überfall wohl kaum überleben|bigeyes


----------



## myers (11. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

moin kinners

hab gestern nen guten tag gehabt. wollte eigentlich nur kurz wurm baden, hab auch gut gefangen (rotaugen, döbel, 33er bachsaibling, schwimmen alle wieder). ich wollte eigentlich grad wieder einpacken und hol die schnur ein. als die pose an einem krautüberhang vorbeikommt wird sie plötzlich hart attackiert. als ich weiter einkurbele, kommt sie nochmal, ne große bafo, und schwimmt dem wurm hinterher, fasst ihn aber nicht. ich mach etwas langsamer, da wird sie auch langsamer, direkt vor meinen füßen dreht sie dann ab - mist. das war ne richtig große, die sich nur noch von kleinfischen ernährt. also meine spinnrute geholt und nen kleinen, silbernen blinker (das war der gratisblinker vom gerlinger haha!) montiert. ein paar meter flussaufwärts konnte ich sie dann überlisten. die stelle war recht tief und ich hatte den blinker auch tief geführt. dabei war ich schon auf einen hänger gefasst, denn dort liegt ein viel gehasster ast, den ich noch nicht vom grund lösen konnte. der ruck war nicht soo heftig, dehalb dachte ich bei anschlag, ich hätte nen hänger. ich hebe die rute und  denke noch "aaahhh, er kommt", da schiesst die schnur plötzlich in meine richtung - YESSSS! ich konnte die schnur auf spannung halten, der drill ging dann direkt vor meinen füssen ab, auge in auge. sie hatte ordentlich kraft, aber meine bremse war gut  eingestellt und der kescher lag auch griffbereit. dauerte bestimmt nur 1 min, dann hatte ich sie sicher im netz. ein riesenteil, ne 51er bachforelle mit dicker wampe, meine persönliche bafo-bestmarke um 1 cm geschlagen.

im magen hatte sie 4 fische, drei gründlinge und ein 18er rotauge. sie war ja immer noch in beisslaune, also passte wohl noch was rein 

das scheint ein echt gutes jahr zu werden, letztes wochenende hab ich ne 40er bafo landen können (letztes bild). ich hoffe auf eine serie und die 60er am nächsten wochenende :q


----------



## Koalano1 (11. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dickes Petri!!!
Das ist echt ne top Bafo!


----------



## Jürgen D. (12. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri zu der wunderschönen,dunklen Bafo.
Die Fotos sind super.
Die Fotos von meinen Fängen habe ich ,hier,ins Album gestellt.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (12. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War gestern los (hab vorgestern verpennt^^)

Habe nach 2 Jahren meinen Illex Squirrel aus der Wobblerbox befreit und mich hinterher geärgert und gefragt warum ich diesen Killer nie zuvor eingsetzt habe. #d
5 Forellen gefangen, die größte hatte 33cm vorüber ich mich sehr gefreut habe und der Hammer ist, dass ich weitere *15 Nachläufer bzw. Attacken* hatte! Der Squirrel ist einfach nur krank! :k

Das ist zwar echt eine beschi... Quote aber ich bleib weiter beim Einzelhaken. Die Fische können ihn starker Strömung nicht so gut fassen oder bei einer Verfolgung hängen bleiben, aber eine nicht gefangene Bafo ist mir da schon lieber als ein untermaßiger Fisch der unnötig gepierct wurde.

Beim nächsten mal versuch ich das Tempo meiner Köderführung zu reduzieren vielleicht hilfts ja.
(Vielleicht lags aber auch am Hut:q)

Jedenfalls geht es hier zur Zeit ganz schön ab im Thread!
2009, das Jahr der Bachforelle? :m
Petri allen Fänger wieder geile Fische dabei, besonders die 51er!


----------



## myers (12. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri dank und dickes petri zurück an den jürgen, für den 69er milchner. der sieht ja sowas von klasse aus. meine 51er passte noch gerade so auf den grill, wenn ich mir auf das teil noch 20cm dazudenke, HAHAHARRR! echt, glückwunsch!


----------



## myers (12. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@johnnie walker
petri! der hut ist doch klasse 

[edit]


> eine nicht gefangene Bafo ist mir da schon lieber als ein untermaßiger Fisch der unnötig gepierct wurde.


...und ich ziehe denselbigen, weil gute einstellung.


----------



## Whissler (12. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Frohe Ostern erstmal!

War heute am Wasser und konnte eine schöne 31er verhaften. Ging auf einen kleinen Rapala in Bachforellendesign.

Im Magen war ein halb verdauter Fisch von knapp 8cm.


----------



## Case (12. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nicht die Größte, aber die Schönste von Heute früh.

Case


----------



## Pointer freak (12. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey ich war dieses jahr auch mal wieder auf "Bachforellenpirsch" 
und gleich beim 2 Ansitz dieses jahr konnt ich meine bisher größte Bachforelle erwischen !!!!

Daten
Bachforelle: 46 cm
Ort Salzböde 
Köder: wurm
Fangzeit: ca 19 uhr


----------



## Streifenjäger (12. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

http://img8.*ih.us/img8/882/dsc00396u.jpg

50er Bafo...was ein schönes Tier #6


----------



## Johnnie Walker (12. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Okaaaaay....
So langsam bekomm ich komplexe^^'

Petri den Fänger, tolles Foto Streifenjäger!


----------



## bw1 (12. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin,

Superfische fangt ihr... puh! Von Größen über 50 cm kann ich leider nur träumen. Meine erste 2009 habe ich immerhin auch, eine schöne 37er auf Streamer. War noch ziemlich dünn nach dem Winter und durfte daher wieder schwimmen.






Gruß, Burkhard


----------



## mopzz (13. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

guden,

die Bachforellen sind grad richtig in Fresslaune bei uns am Gewässer, wir haben in den letzten Tagen mehrere kleinere bis 37 cm fangen können. 
Anbei ein kleines Video vom Karfreitag:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_H5_RGSd4M 

Grüße aus der Wetterau


----------



## Hackersepp (13. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@streifenjäger: Was ein Fisch, und was ein Foto! #6

@ Mopzz: Erstaunlich, dass du Forellen überlisten konntest. Die scheinen ja ganz und gar nicht scheu zu sein.... 
Liegt es an dem eher trüberem Wasser?


----------



## myers (13. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

konnte es nicht lassen, musste heute nochmal ans wasser.... und kann nachlegen. ne 38er und ne 34er innerhalb von 5min an derselben stelle, auf balzer miniwobbler (karausche).


----------



## mopzz (14. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hallo,

wir hatten den vorteil, dass ihr standplatz zum fressen direkt vor unseren füßen war wir haben sie öfters verscheucht, aber sie kam immer wieder zurück zum fressen. 
wir haben die erfahrung gemacht, dass ein schatten auf dem wasser die forelle nicht stört, solange er sich nicht bewegt:q sieht man auch kurz auf dem video, wie sie in den gumpen abhaut.
das trübere wasser ist natürlich auch ein vorteil für den angler.

gruß


----------



## GuidoOo (14. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hammer, diese geilen Fotos =)=)=)

PS: Johnnie, der Hut schockt doch!
und zum Einzelhaken, versuch mal Circle Hooks!
hast du nicht noch welche von mir? Häng mal einen drann...
könnte aber auch zu groß sein...hmm!

Petri euch allen!!!


----------



## spinnanggler95 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo, ich ahbe heute 2 Bachforellen gefangen, habe aber leider nur ein bild. Beide waren sehr klein, deshalb gingen sie sofort wieder zurück. Mein Freund hat eine etwas schönere gefangen Bild der größeren folgt
Hier meine :
	

		
			
		

		
	



mfg


----------



## Forellemcatcher (14. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hallo wie mein freund eben schon erwähnte, hier meine 41 er bachforelle   sie biss auf einen kleinen kopyto
mfg


----------



## myers (15. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri euch beiden. Die 41er ist gut genährt.

[edit]
@GuidoOo und Johnnie Walker


> und zum Einzelhaken, versuch mal Circle Hooks!


dazu gibt es einen passenden thread mit brauchbaren tipps.


----------



## Bluefire (15. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi,

ich war heute bei uns an einem Zufluss vom Neckar angeln.
Ausgerüstet war ich mit einer kurzen Spinnrute und an diesem Tag hab ich ausschließlich mit einem Spinner der Marke Mepps Gr.2 gefischt.

Die Vorraussetzungen an dem kleinen Bach waren nicht gerade gut, der Wasserstand war sehr gering und das Wasser war extrem klar.
Aber auf einen Versuch wollte ich es auf jeden Fall mal ankommen lassen! 





Hier sieht man einen schönen Bereich des Baches, wo sich das Wasser immer schön in einem "Gumpen" sammelt.
Hier habe ich schon schöne Fänge gemacht, heute sollte es jedoch nicht sein.





Weitere Impressionen des Baches





Oben erwähnter Gumpen





An dieser Stelle konnte ich heute meine erste Bachforelle überlisten.
Sie stand am rechten Bachrand, direkt unterhalb des Baumstammes.





Die Bachforelle hatte eine Größe von 26cm und der Spinner war nur leicht im Maul verhakt, weshalb ich nur schnell den Spinner löste, ein Foto schoss und sie wieder in die Freiheit schwimmen lies.
Soll nächstes Jahr wiederkommen! 





Weitere Impression mit Felsen im Hintergrund. 





Hier konnte ich meine zweite Bachforelle überlisten, die wohl der Bruder/Schwester, der oberen Forelle sein könnte. :leck
Stand auch unter den hervorhängenden Ästen.





Hatte ebenfalls 26cm und wurde nach einem kurzen Shooting in die Freiheit entlassen.

Nach dieser Zeit hatte ich dann noch Lust kurz am Neckar mein Glück zu versuchen, wobei der kleine Bach auch schon sehr schöne Fische hervorgebracht hat.

Angekommen am Neckar konnte ich nach ein paar Würfen meine größte Bachforelle an diesem Tag landen.





Dieses, wie ich finde schöne Tier, hatt eine größe von 46cm und der Drill war auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.
Auf knapp 500m Neckar hatte ich dann nochmal eine große Bachforelle am Spinner, die beim Drill vor meinen Füßen wieder das Weite suchte.
Hinzu kamen an diesem Tag noch sicher 3-4 Bisse, die ich aber alle nicht verwerten konnte.
Aber das muss ja auch nicht jedes Mal sein.

Alles in allem war es ein schöner Angeltag, bei einem wunderschönen Wetter und nach dem Ärgernis, bei dem ich eine gebrochene Rute zugeschickt bekommen habe, war dies ein gelunger Ausgleich.

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.  

Ps:
Wer mal Interesse hat an so einem Bach zu fischen:
Für den Neckar und einen großen Teil des Zuflusses (nicht dieser Abschnitt, aber genauso schön), kann ich im Jahr zwei Tageskarten abgeben.
Halt nur in Begleitung von meiner Wenigkeit!


----------



## Nordangler (15. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So ich konnte endlich auch mal los. So bin ich heute abend um 18.30 Uhr an eines meiner Hausgewässer gefahren.
Trotz relativ geringen Wasserstand konnte ich innerhalb 90 Minuten 4 Bafo fangen.
3 waren untermassig und eine 35er mußte ich leider mitnehmen, da sie verletzt war.

Sven


----------



## Maok (16. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Bluefire

Sehr schöner Bericht mit tollen Fotos! Danke dafür! :m

Und Petri zu den hübschen Bafos!

@ Nordangler

Petri!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (16. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich war die letzten drei tage an der mangfall direkt beim tegernsee.......
sie hatte hochwasser und genau eine bafo schwamm meinem blinker hinterher und dasd wars kein einziger fisch.
das war der schlechteste angelausflug den ich je hatte


----------



## Bluefire (16. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@fabi 123:

Naja, wenn es bei uns Hochwasser hat, dann geh ich auch nicht mehr.
War früher sicher paar mal bei Hochwasser, aber da geht bei uns am Neckar zumindest absolut gar nichts.


----------



## crazyracer22 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi echt schöne Fotos von dem Gewässer!!!! War gestern auch mal wieder mit der Peitsche unterwegs, mir ist leider eine schöne Bachforelle von ü. 40 cm vorm Kescher abgegangen
und hatte noch einige nachläufer aber nichts wildes, aber dann kam es so richtig dick Rute krumm und die Bremse meiner UL Rute schrie schon gewaltig. Dachte eigentlich das es in dem Teil des Gewässers keine großen Fische gäbe naja lag wohl falsch....  
54cm und 2800g


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Toller Döbel! Und ein schönes Foto!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (17. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri den Fängern, besonders crazyracer22, was für ein geiler Fang!

@Bluefire
Das ist meiner Meinung nach einer der schönste Bäche die bisher gepostet wurden, erinnert mich sehr an mein Hausgewässer


----------



## Bluefire (17. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Johnnie Walker:

Dankeschön, werde beim nächsten Mal ein paar Bilder vom Neckar machen und bei Erfolg auch wieder was reinstellen. 

Wo angelst du denn, wenn man fragen darf?
Gibts davon hier auch ein paar Fotos?

Gruß


----------



## Hackersepp (17. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dickes Petri zum Döbel und wunderbare Fotos von einem traumhaften Bach!  

Auf welchen Köder hast du denn den dicken Döbel erwischt?


----------



## Tisie (17. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger, besonders für den großen Döbel - die sind in der Größe nicht einfach zu fangen #6

Mal 'ne gerätetechnische Frage ... hat jemand von Euch die kleinen Rapala X-Rap (6cm) schonmal am Bach gefischt? Die gibt es momentan zu 'nem sehr günstigen Kurs bei AM-Angelsport und auch in sehr interessanten Farben für die Bachangelei: *klick* (ein bißchen herunterscrollen)

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Johnnie Walker (17. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Auf meiner HP gibts da den ein oder ander Hinweis ;-)
Bin in der Eifel unterwegs meist in Belgien.
Fotos? Habe schon lange keine guten Fotos vom Bach gemacht, bei gutem Wetter könnt ich mal wieder welche machen, aber wie gesagt, ähnelt sehr deinem Gewässer.

@Hackersepp....hmm vllt Spinner? 

@Tisie
Stimmt! Hab mir den sofort gekauft als ich ihn für umgerechnet 5€ gefunden habe. Wollte ihn auf Teufel komm raus testen, konnte ihn aber nach über einer Stunde suche nicht finden -.-'
Darauf bin ich ohne losgezogen und hab einen Squirrel verwendet. Den X-Rap hab ich dann ein paar Tage später unter der Matratze gefunden (keine Ahnung wie der dahin kam).
Jedenfalls erfüllt dieser Köder alle meine Kriterien und müsste rein theoretisch ein Bachforellenwobbler der Extraklasse sein. Wenn ich wieder am Bach bin, wird er intensivst gefischt!


----------



## Hackersepp (17. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> @Hackersepp....hmm vllt Spinner?


 #q
Zuerst dachte ich ich hätte irgendwas überlesen... 

Wahnsinn, auf den kleinen Spinnern, wahrscheinlich auch noch in der Strömung.

Ich habe bisher nur einen Ü 55er Döbel gefangen (56cm); und der biss ausgerechnet auf einen 16cm Zam im Hechtdekor.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (17. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> #q
> Zuerst dachte ich ich hätte irgendwas überlesen...
> 
> Wahnsinn, auf den kleinen Spinnern, wahrscheinlich auch noch in der Strömung.
> ...



Ich wollts ja erst garnicht ansprechen, aber wenn wir schon beim Thema Mega-Döbel sind: 
Als ich das letzte mal unterwegs war kam ein monströser Wasserschwall meinem Squirrel hinterher, konnte ihn trotz einer wirklich entschlossenen Verfolgung nicht inhalieren, weil die Strömung eine leider viel zu schnelle Köderführung forderte, beim 2. Auswurf wieder das selbe, ca. einen halben Meter vor Fischkontakt ist der Wobbler in eine viel zu seichte Stelle auserhalb der Gumpe gespült worden, vor lauter Aufregung habe ich den dritten Wurf versemmelt und bin am andern Ufer hängen geblieben :c
Ich habe in den letzten Jahren ja schon einige Döbel gefangen...aber dieser hier....|bigeyes
Ich schätze ihn ohne zu übertreiben auf 60cm, hoffentlich kann ich ihn dieses Jahr überlisten, aber könnte mir heute noch in den Arsch treten, weil es letztens nicht geklappt hat #q


----------



## spinnanggler95 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war letztens auch mal wieder los 
Ergebnis 3 Bafos 
Eine ganz kleine, eine 28er und eine 38er
Nur die größte habe ich entnommen...
Habe leider nur die Fotos von den größeren...                                           
	

		
			
		

		
	







Die kleinen sind die selben
Alle gefangen mit der Fliege
mfg felix


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (17. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

...:c:v:c|bigeyes:v*röchel* *hust* *stöhn*
nach 10 tagen snowboarden geht in mir grad i-was kaputt ... ich platze fast bei den geilen bilden fischen und berichten! ... 
und jetzt ist scheiß Wetter fürs wochenende angesagt .... mein gott wenn ich meinen vater nur überreden kann mit mir loszuziehen !... 
falls es klappt kommt ein bericht und evtl. auch bilder !  ( hab leider meine cam schon letzten herbst geschrottet und mein Handy im schnee verloren also muss ich meine mama wegen ihrer digi-cam anhauen ! )
lg und weiterhin so gute fänge und schöne Tage am wasser an alle !
Andy


----------



## spinnanggler95 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo, ich habe heute mit meinem neuem rapala geangelt...
Auf einmal war meine rute krumm, eine ca 60 cm große forelle hing an meinem haken..
Leider leider ist sie ausgeschlitzt...
Morgen gehts wieder auf die gleich stelle....                        mfg


----------



## Bluefire (17. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ne 60er ist ja nicht schlecht, dann freu ich mich auch schon auf morgen mit meinen neuen Wobblern! 
Werde dann wieder berichten was los war!


----------



## allrounderab (17. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

spinnangler wenn du weißt wo sie steht teste erst mit köderfisch oder wurm,denke da hast bessere karten.


----------



## spinnanggler95 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

iCH WAR NACHHER SCHON MIT KÖDERFISCH LOS::: sie hat aber nich gebissen      Morgen nehme ich mal meine ganze köderpalette mit...   mfg


----------



## Bluefire (17. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Geduld Geduld! :q

Wenn die heue an deiner Rute hing, braucht die erst mal wieder ne Zeit, sich von dem Schock zu erholen. 

Würde aber auch auf jeden Fall noch was anderes testen, wie ja schon gesagt wurde Köfi, oder mal nen Spinner, oder Gufi.

Viele Glück!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (18. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri und viel Glück!
Ich bin am Sonntag wieder unterwegs


----------



## spinnanggler95 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo ich war eben los auf meine ersehnte bafo... Leider kein biss...
dann ging ich noch auf eine andere stelle und sofort nach einemwurf war die rute krumm ...
Resultat: eine 30 cm große bafo



mfg


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (18. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

na das is doch auch schon was ... schön gezeichnet !!


----------



## crazyracer22 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi Leute und Petri an alle na wie geht`s euch?
Mir den Umständen entsprechent ganz gut, wollte eigentlich den ganzen Tag mit meiner UL Spinne das Wasser unsicher machen 9 Uhr los Ende offen
( fing schon gut an, als direkt vor meiner Nase ein Cormoran aus dem Wasser kam. Er hatte glück habe nämlch aus Reflax sofort dahin geworfen und sein Hals knapp verfehlt:v )  
Naja bin dann weiter Fluß aufwärts gegangen und habe 1 Stunde lang meine Köder gebadet ohne das auch irgendeine Forelle hinterher schwomm. Ich sag ja " Hauptsache anna frischen Luft",
doch dann kam alles anders, fast wie bei dem Döbel nur noch schlimmer :q.
Rute bis zum Anschlag gebogen und die Bremse hörte nicht auf zu schreien, musste mit dem Finger schnell die Notbremse machen weil sich die schicke Forelle gerade aus in ein Baum schwimmen wollte ( aber das wollte ich nicht ).
Als ich sie vor mir hatte und ich meinen Kescher sah :r sch.... Handlandung ist aber alles gut gegangen hier die Zahlen und die Bilder: 64cm 2830g
Hatte danach keine lust mehr:vik: also war der Angeltag um 11uhr vorbei


----------



## Bluefire (18. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dickes Petri!!! :m:m

Da geht mir als Bachforellenkollege das Herz auf! 

Genialer Fang!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (18. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ACH DU SCH....
Was für ein* Traumfisch!!!*
Diiiiiiiiickes Petri!!!!!!!


----------



## Felix 1969 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@crazy

Prospekt!Sehr schöne wohlgenährte Bachforelle.Petri Heil#6


----------



## maesox (18. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Crazy


Eine Bilderbuchforelle!!!!!!!! |bigeyes 
Petri zu diesem klasse Fisch!!!


----------



## Petterson (18. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri, Cracy!!!
Muß leider noch knapp 2 Wo. Warten, bis unser Forellenwasser wieder befischt werden darf, aber meine Hufe scharren schon....


----------



## Tisie (18. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Heil, Crazy! Perfekter Fisch und tolles Foto - die Freude sieht man Dir an #6

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Johnnie Walker (19. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War Heute mit einem Kumpel an einem neuen ''Gewässer'' unterwegs. Ich weiß nicht, gibt es eine Bezeichnung für Fließgewässer, die noch kleiner sind als ein Bach? Falls ja, dann haben wir nämlich sowas beangelt 
Mit einer durchschnittlichen Breite von einem Meter wars ganz schön knifflig Auszuwerfen, den Köder (Spinner & Kopyto) zu präsentieren und sich wirklich mal an den Spot heran zu _pirschen_. Nichtsdestotrotz (ja es wird anscheinend wirklich so geschrieben ), konnte ich 7 Bachforellen aus dem Kleinstgewässer zaubern und meinen Kumpel vernichtend 7:1 schlagen. Die meisten waren ziemlich klein, aber ich konnte eine geschätze 30er aus einer Außenkurve überlisten die höchstens einen Meter breit war (also die Kurve ^^).











 Die vermutlich breiteste Stelle!






Hier stand die Bafo...






und hier lag die Bafo ^^'


----------



## myers (20. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Johnny, hübsches Teil! Konnte gestern leider gar nichts überlisten (außer massig Rotaugen = nichts), bloss nen Nachläufer von der kleinen Bafo gehabt und deshalb diese letzte gute Stelle auch gleich wieder verlassen. Arrg. 



> Bezeichnung für Fließgewässer, die noch kleiner sind als ein Bach


Jo, Rinnsal


----------



## allrounderab (20. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

bei mir hat es endlich auch geklappt.war am samstag bei leicht erhöhtem wasserstand ca 4 stunden auf bachforelle unterwegs.angekommen wollte ich meine 2 rute montieren,da ich mir vornahm eine rute mit kunstköder zu fischen und eine mit wurm in die gumpen legen.an der ersten rute war noch eine posenmontage also dachte ich mir in einem schönem loch mit heftiger strömung durch und 2 kehrströmungen werf doch mal den schwimmer mit wurm in die kehrströmung aus,es dauerte nicht lange und ich fing eine wunderschöne bachforelle von 45 cm und 800 gramm.was ein tolles tier,gleiches spile nochmal und eine 35cm kam dabei raus.bis da war die 2 angel noch nicht mal montiert.fing auf spinner dann noch eine 25cm und später wieder auf wurm und grund eine 35cm und eine 40cm bachforelle.was ein toller tag.werde wohl nach den letzten schneidertagen wo ich bald verzweifelt bin wohl immer eine wurmrute dabei haben.habe ja freitag über 300 tauwürmer gesammelt.jetzt ist der bann gebrochen.


----------



## schakal1182 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nachdem ich die letzten Bachforellenfangversuche nur mit Fliege unternommen habe - und dabei trotz nahezu optimaler Rahmenbedingungen - erfolglos geblieben bin, durfte gestern meine Kunstködersammlung mit ans Wasser.

Im letzten Jahr hatte ich ein paar gute Erfolge mit Wobblern gemacht, und deshalb waren zu 90% nur Wobbler im Einsatz. Und da hat sich einer ganz besonders hervorgetan. Der Chubby in "Green Squash" von Illex. Ich bin ja sonst kein Japanwobbler-Anhänger, aber der war gestern einfach unschlagbar. Alle Forellen gingen auf sein Konto. In Zahlen 6 Stunden am Wasser - 6 Forellen gelandet - 4 schwimmen wieder. Mein Kollege war mit Spinnern unterwegs und hat so nicht eine gefangen (in 3 Stunden). Als Dreingabe gabs dann noch eine (Mini)Äsche auf Spinner.

Und hier die Bildchen:


----------



## Johnnie Walker (20. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri den Fängern!

Hab eben so üüüübelst abgeschneidert -.-
Erhöhter Wasserstand und nur 4 halbherzige Nachläufer...

Der Chubby sieht nicht schlecht aus, müsste mir langsam mal nen neuen Illex zulegen... mein Squirrel ist seit heute als Zyklop unterwegs -.-


----------



## stanleyclan (20. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

mensch mensch mensch....ich will auch so geile klare gewässer/bäche haben mit forellen.....WÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHHHHHHHHHHHHamburg ist halt so gar nicht die forellenregion


----------



## meik75 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hatte heute am Fluss auch wieder Glück.

Eine zweite konnte sich kurz vor den Ufer wieder befreien.

Werde morgen nochmal losziehen.

Gruß
Meik


----------



## Maik (21. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



meik75 schrieb:


> Hatte heute am Fluss auch wieder Glück.
> 
> Eine zweite konnte sich kurz vor den Ufer wieder befreien.
> 
> ...



na die unterlage passt ja super |supergri  (Todesanzeige )
ansonsten schöner fisch glückwunsch


----------



## DerSchmale (22. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Erstmal ein Petri allen Fängern !
Dann will ich mich auch mal beteiligen. Als erstes hätte ich noch ein Foto,
auf welchem man Crazy´s Bafo ein bißchen näher sieht, aber vor allem sein breites Grinsen.
@crazy: Willkommen im Ü60 Club.

Ich hatte dann auch die Tage das Glück, zwei schöne Bafo´s auf die Schuppen legen zu
können. Die Große hatte 61cm und 2350g. Was ein paar Zentimeter im Vergleich zu 
Crazy´s ausmachen !
Tja, bin mal gespannt was noch so alles bei uns herumschwimmt.

Bei meiner 61´er war das auch recht spannend.
Morgens los an eine Stelle wo ich die letzten Jahre immer wieder eine Ü60 landen konnte. Die ersten Würfe; ob das was wird? Dann Köderwechsel: Wurf in die Strömung
und wieder den richtigen Riecher gehabt. Letztes Jahr, an der gleichen Stelle, kräftiger Biss und dann ab in die Strömung, ein paar kräftige Stöße und weg war sie.
Das sollte sich doch wohl nicht wiederholen. Na ja, dieses mal ging es wieder in die Strömung und da blieb sie einfach stehen. Jedesmal wenn ich Druck ausübte und sie näher herankam, schoss sie wieder in die Stömung. Als sie einmal nah herankam, sah ich auch noch, das nur ein Haken saß. Klasse !
Nach ein paar Minuten konnte ich sie dann doch noch zu einem Landgang überreden.
Das hatte sich dann doch mal wieder gelohnt!

Ansonsten bis die Tage !

Der Schmale läßt grüßen !!!


----------



## Koalano1 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Super Fisch!!
Ich würd auch sowas von gerne auf Forellenjagt gehen, nur leider haben wir hier in der gegend keine wirklichen Gewässer:c


----------



## stanleyclan (22. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

jup bei mir ist es dasselbe...petri zu den hammergeilen fishen...wenn Hamburg nicht die schönste stadt der welt wäre, dann würde ich jeden tag am Forellenbach sitzen....


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war krankheitsbedingt noch gar nicht angeln aber am Wochenende karre ich mich irgendwie dahin. Bis dahin bitte keine Fotos mehr; sonst krieg ich einen Koller!:vik:

Schöne Fische habt Ihr da gefangen!:m


----------



## BigGamer (22. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ derschmale was fürn rute ist das wo die red arc dran ist? IronClaw?

und was für ne schnur/ vorfach benutzt ihr?


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (23. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich hab mal nen glaub ich viel zu ausführlichen Bericht über unsere erste Bafo Jagd nach den Ferien geschrieben und hier ist er! ... hoffe er gefällt euch..:

nachdem ich freitag nacht aus dem skiurlaub nach hause gekommen war und völlig unter entzug litt war klar die einzige medizin heißt Angeln !!! nur WO war noch die frage ... mit fatta los oder gechillt an den rhein pflanzen und nebenher bissel auf friedfisch oder eben an den forellenbach ... 
nach so langer pause und bei so geilem wasserstand war klar das der forellenbach die spannendste alternative ist. Also waren wir dann sammstag nach dem kaffetrinken anlässlich des geburtstag von louis daddy unten am bach und wollten mal nen kleinen spinner vs. wobbler test durchführen ... louis mit seiner 1,50m und -10g g rute mit nem 2er mepps und ich mit ner 2m 10-20 g rute und nem 3,5 cm dorado wobbler ... 
nachdem mir am dritten "pool" oder eher forellenunterstand mir auf sicht ( ca 1,5m vor mir ) ne schöne Refo draufgeknallt war, die aber unerklärlicherweise nicht hängen blieb ging erstmal ne weile gar nichts...
nach 20 min fing Louis danndie erste kleinere auf spinner, sofort gings los ...  " hehe ich hab die erste gefangen und du noch gar keine ... ^^" ganze 10 min später hatte ich dann endlich auch ein paar fischkontakte ... in 5 min fing ich 4 kleiner forellen und hatte mehrere bisse... außerdem kamen bei ihm noch 2 auf spinner ... 
dann war erstmal flaute, obwohl wir an nahezu jedem pool einen biss hatten wollte einfach keine mehr hängen bleiben .. 
nach ca.2 einhalb stunden und einem ergebniss von 4:3 für wobbler machten wir erstmal ein bischen strecke und suchten ein paar tiefe und abgelegenere pools auf.
Vor einer kleinen staustufe war dann echt die Hölle los ... fast wie im Forellenpuff sah man die dicken regenbogner umherziehen ( also forellen ab 30 bezeichne ich in dem bach als dick ) . 
ganz anders als vermutet war der erste fisch eine ca. 34 cm große bachforellen auf spinner. 
Anfangs hatten wir echt bei jedem wurf nen nachläufer oder nen biss ... aber wie schon zuvor wollte einfach keine hängen bleiben. 
endlich erbarmtensich zwei refo`s bei louis und kurz danach eine bei mir. beide konnten den fisch nach wilden Fluchten und vielen Sprüngen landen, und wieder zurücksetzten, danach ließen wir dann aber auch den platz in Ruhe.
Nun kam aber nach Erfahrung erst der teil indem die schöneren forellen zu fangen sind. 
Mit größter Vorsicht pirschten wir uns an die Spots heran und bekamen etliche bisse sowohl auf wobbler wie auch auf spinner
aber heute war einfach der wurm drinne und jeder von uns konnte nur noch zwei kleine forellen bis 25 cm verhaften ein einem pool in dem mitten in der strömung etwa 30cm unter der oberfläche zwei dicke steine lagen konnte ich meinen rückstand auf 7:8 gefangene Forellen verkürzen.
direkt danach machten wir ein kurzes picknick bei dem ich mich auf einen über dem wasser liegenden Baum setzte und dabei fast ein vollbad nahmals er vollkommen unvorhersehbar durchbrach.
Am nächsten Pool gabs für Louis außer zwei fetten Nachläufern leider nichts zu holen aber ein bischen strecke hatten wir noch vor uns ... ich machs mal ein bischen kürzer... bis zur nahenden Dämmerung konnte ich noch eine 30er Bafo verhaften +2 kleine und Bei Louis waren es sogar zwei + bestimt 5 kleinere, dann gings ab richtung nach Hause... 
auf dem rückweg wurde schon Bilanz gezogen .... 10 Forellen auf Wobbler und 15 auf Spinner, mit dem Ergebniss waren wir dann letztendlich doch voll zufrieden...
 ... weil wir wie beim angeln so oft einfach noch das letzte tageslicht auskosten wollten ham wirs kurz nochmal an den ersten pools probiert und bei ihm gabs noch eine 30er sowie eine kleene bei mir .. dann gings entgültig nach Hause... 
letztendlich endete der Tag mit schönen erinnerungen, leider nicht so schönen handy bildern und einem ergebniss von 
16:11 gefangenen forellen für den spinner

lg 
Andy


----------



## allrounderab (23. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

sehr schöner bericht,gefällt mir.ihr müßt ja ein gutes gewässer da haben.


----------



## DerSchmale (23. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ BigGamer 
Die Rute ist eine Cormoran TR4 mit einem Wurfgewicht von 8 - 45g.
Als Schnüre verwenden crazy und meiner einer, hauptsächlich geflochtene Schnüre.
Auf meiner Red Arc ist eine Spider Wire Stealth in 0,12mm. Wahlweise nehme ich ab und an noch eine Monofile von Shimano in 0,18mm. Auf meiner Speed Master habe ich die Fireline Crystal in 0,10mm. 
Vorfächer kommen bei uns im Fluss nicht zum Einsatz. 
Wenn wir im Möhnesee angeln dann meistens mit Stahlvorfach auf Hecht, ansonsten Hardmono.

Der Schmale läßt grüßen !!!


----------



## crazyracer22 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da muß ich dir recht geben wir dürfen uns nicht über unser Gewässer beschweren!!!!!!!!!
War vorhin wieder unterwegs leider nichts großes oder schönes an den Haken bekommen nur ein paar untermaßige Bachforellen und zwei schöne Nachläufer 
die es sich aber kurz vorm Ufer nochmal überlegt haben. Schöner Bericht aber ich könnte nicht soviel schreiben der Drang zum Wasser ist einfach noch zu groß.
Schöne Grüße


----------



## BigGamer (23. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



DerSchmale schrieb:


> @ BigGamer
> Die Rute ist eine Cormoran TR4 mit einem Wurfgewicht von 8 - 45g.
> Als Schnüre verwenden crazy und meiner einer, hauptsächlich geflochtene Schnüre.
> Auf meiner Red Arc ist eine Spider Wire Stealth in 0,12mm. Wahlweise nehme ich ab und an noch eine Monofile von Shimano in 0,18mm. Auf meiner Speed Master habe ich die Fireline Crystal in 0,10mm.
> ...


 
kein Fluoro??


----------



## DerSchmale (24. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ BigGamer

nein, bis jetzt noch nicht, aber sollten wir auch mal nehmen.
Nimmst Du das sonst immer? Angelt ihr mit Vorfächern auf Forelle?

Der Schmale läßt grüßen !!!


----------



## BigGamer (24. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



DerSchmale schrieb:


> @ BigGamer
> 
> nein, bis jetzt noch nicht, aber sollten wir auch mal nehmen.
> Nimmst Du das sonst immer? Angelt ihr mit Vorfächern auf Forelle?


 
Ich probier rum, aber ich hab noch keine gefangen


----------



## Bluefire (24. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So, ich hab mich heute auch mal wieder auf die Pirsch gemacht, wenn auch nur eine Stunde! 

Wollte heute meine neue ultraleichte Rute testen, mit 1,50m und Wg von 2-15g.
Ist ne feine Sache! :m

In der Stunde konnte ich dann mit dem Spinner (Mepps Agila Gr. 3 Kuper) 1 Bachforelle und eine Äsche landen. 
Dazu hatte ich noch 2 weitere Bisse, die ich aber nicht verwerten konnte und noch ein paar Untermaßige, die ich zum Glück wieder unverletzt zurücksetzten konnte. 
Die Äsche habe ich natürlich wieder zurückgesetzt, da die ja noch bis zum 30.04 ihre wohlverdiente Schonzeit hat.

Hier noch die Bilder:





Die Bachforelle hatte 39cm und ca. 650g. 




In diesem Bereich konnte ich sowohl die Bachforelle, als auch die Äsche überlisten.




Hier die Äsche, die ich zum Glück den Spinner nur leicht gepackt hatte.


Für das, dass ich nur ne Stunde war und es zur Zeit extrem wenig Wasser hat und es auch noch ziemlich klar ist, bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden. 
Das neue Material hat seinen Test auch hervorragend bestanden! |supergri

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## spinnanggler95 (24. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri!!!


----------



## Whissler (25. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute um sieben Uhr meine neuen Rapala X-Rap Wobbler ausprobiert.

Erster Wurf....zu weit...zweiter Wurf....ich denke mir "Der Wobbler geht aber gut...."  ....und ab ging die Post...:m

40er Bachforelle mit 600g. Wartet jetzt auf die Räuchertonne.


----------



## Tisie (25. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger!

Bei mir geht es Mo/Di das erste Mal in diesem Jahr auf BaFo. Hoffentlich hat der Kormoran diesen Winter nicht zu hart zugeschlagen.

@Whissler: Ich hatte weiter oben schonmal nach Erfahrungen mit dem kleinen X-Rap auf BaFo gefragt ... hast Du den ganz kleinen in 6cm? Läuft der auch ohne Bauchdrilling gut?

Danke & Gruß, Matthias


----------



## crazyracer22 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri!!!!
Ich will heute auch mal wieder ans Wasser mal sehen ob ich mir ein Zeitfenster einrichten kann.
Wenn es etwas gibt kommen die Fotos heute Abend rein.


----------



## Whissler (26. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Tisie

Ich habe die Bauchdrillinge generell ab. Kann also nicht sagen wie er mit läuft.

Aber die Stelle habe ich vorher schon öfter mit einem 5cm Rapala in Bachforellendesign abgefischt, und da ist die BaFo nie drauf gegangen.

Spricht also für sich.

Ist der 6cm in Regenbogner-Design.


----------



## gezz (26. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War gestern mit der Fliegerute an einem kleinen Bach unterwegs und konnte bei klarem Wasser und schönem Wetter 3 Bachforellen mit der Trockenfliege überlisten (alle schwimmen natürlich wieder). Die Fische waren wie immer keine Riesen aber dennoch schön anzusehen.
http://img8.*ih.us/img8/8758/dsc01530nix.jpg

http://img8.*ih.us/img8/3315/dsc01538y.jpg


----------



## Tisie (26. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Vielen Dank für die Info, Whissler!



Whissler schrieb:


> Ich habe die Bauchdrillinge generell ab. Kann also nicht sagen wie er mit läuft.


Ich mache die Bauchdrillinge bei kleinen Wobblern i.d.R. auch ab, deshalb die Frage, wie der kleine X-Rap *ohne* Bauchdrilling läuft? 

@Gezz: Schöne Fotos #6

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## crazyracer22 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi war gestern unterwegs und es war wie verhext, habe in 2 Stunden sage und schreibe eine ca 40 cm Forelle gesehen. Und das Schlimme ist das ich sie nicht überzeugen konnte sich mal meinen Wobbler von näheren anzusehen.

Naja zum guten Schluss konnte ich doch noch eine überlisten aber keine Bach sondern ein 35cm Regenbogen ( die ein wenig unter Drogen stand so wie die aus dem Wasser schoss )


----------



## DerSchmale (29. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin Leute,

Kam gestern aus dem Baumarkt und war eigentlich auf dem Weg nach Hause.
Da ich aber die Angelsachen noch im Auto hatte, dachte ich mir das ein paar Würfe nicht schaden könnten.
Tja was soll ich sagen, der zweite Wurf und schon der erste Biss. Den habe ich aber voll verpennt, sodaß der Anhieb nicht voll durchkam. Das schlimme war das die Bafo aber erstmal noch schön auf mich zukam und auch hochkam. Da konnt ich dann noch sehen das der Haken ganz schön bescheiden saß. Wäre es eine kleine gewesen hätte ich mich ja nicht geärgert, aber diese war auf jedenfall Ü60. Tja, sie schlug noch ein paar mal außerst kräftig und dann war sie weg. Na ja egal, ich konnte dann aber noch eine schöne 44´er landen und zwei knapp über 30cm schwimmen wieder.

Bis die Tage ! 
Der Schmale läßt grüßen !!!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (29. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri den Fängern, durchgehend schöne Fische!


----------



## Tisie (29. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

meine Befürchtungen bez. Kormoran haben sich anscheinend bestätigt :c ... ich habe Mo/Di intensiv drei Bäche befischt, die mir letztes Jahr noch schöne Bachis ans Band brachten. Ergebnis: eine totale Nullnummer #d ... da haben die Kormorane wohl ganze Arbeit geleistet.

Als kleinen Trost konnte ich wenigstens drei Döbel fangen, darunter einen schönen 50er und 'ne richtig fette 56er Granate. Alle drei Döbel hatten deutliche Verletzungen, sogar den großen haben teilweise halbe Flossen gefehlt, ist auf den Fotos ganz gut zu sehen. Wahrscheinlich auch Bissverletzungen durch Kormorane?!

Trauige Grüße, Matthias

--


----------



## crazyracer22 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri schmaler schöne Forelle!!!!
Wollte meine auch noch kurz reinstellen, die ich gestern in der Zeit vor dem Nachtangeln ( war ganz gut fürs erste mal ) gefangen habe sie war 42cm lang hat aber gekämpft wie eine GANZ große. War wirklich überrascht wieviel Power sie hatte.
Schöne Grüße an alle!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DerSchmale (29. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@crazy
nochmals Petri zur Forelle.
War ja ein schöner Einstieg gestern Abend ! Foto hatte ich ja noch nicht gesehen !

Der Schmale läßt grüßen !!!


----------



## Bluefire (29. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an alle Fänger, wieder schöne Fischis! |supergri

@Tisie:

Ich habe bei uns auch die Befürchtung, dass der Kormoran ganze Arbeit geleistet hat.
Es ist sicher noch etwas zu früh und ich habe bis jetzt im Verhältnis zu anderen Vereinskollegen nicht schlecht gefangen, aber ich hab auch den Eindruck, dass es deutlich weniger Aktion am Gewässer gibt, wie früher.
Einen Tag ohne Biss hatte ich früher wirklich selten, bis gar nie, jetzt aber kommt dies schon öfter vor.
Kann wie gesagt auch noch an der Jahreszeit liegen, aber mir ist auch genauso aufgefallen, dass viele meiner gefangenen Bachforellen Verletzungen hatten, die stark nach Kormoran aussahen. 
Würde sogar fast behaupten, dass ich bei mindestens jeder zweiten Forelle solche Verletzungen entdeckt habe.

Naja, aber jetzt mal abwarten, da sollen erst mal noch ein paar Angeltage, bzw. Wochen vergehen...


----------



## Tisie (29. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,



Bluefire schrieb:


> Einen Tag ohne Biss hatte ich früher wirklich selten, bis gar nie ...


genauso war es bei mir auch, zumal kleine Bäche sich recht effektiv befischen lassen. Es ist schon erschreckend, wenn man an einer Strecke, die letztes Jahr noch sehr zuverlässig Fisch brachte, nicht mal mehr einen eindeutigen Biss oder Nachläufer hat.

Mir ist auch klar, daß nicht jeder Tag ein Fangtag ist und die momentanen Bedingungen mit Hitze und Niedrigwasser sind auch alles andere als optimal, aber wenn gar nichts kommt, macht das schon nachdenklich, zumal selbst die großen Döbel deutliche Verletzungen haben, die eigentlich nur vom Kormoran stammen können.

Na warten wir mal die Maifliegenzeit ab, was sich da so an der Oberfläche zeigt. Da bekommt man immer einen ganz guten Überblick über den Bestand, weil selbst die richtig großen Forellen die fetten Brummer von der Oberfläche picken.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (30. April 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

apropo maifliegen .. hab gestern, zwar nicht beim angeln sondern beim radeln, die ersten gesehen !!! ... 
bei uns nehmen aber eig. so gut wie nie fische über 25 trockenfliegen .. die kriegste nur auf nymphe oder streamer ... oder eben spinnrute !


----------



## mopzz (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

moin,

kleiner film über unsere forrellenpirsch in diesem jahr: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHd5EHKNuHQ

ab jetzt gehts ja dann aud größere räuber:vik:

gruß


----------



## Johnnie Walker (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Tolles Video, vorallem die Musikk ist klasse


----------



## Case (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Klasse Video.#6

Eine schöne Strecke die Ihr da beangelt. 
Und Petri zu den Fängen.

Die Musik gefällt mir auch ganz gut.

In einem Bächlein helle...

Case


----------



## Streifenjäger (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

http://img27.*ih.us/img27/9065/dsc00401vie.jpg

46er von heute aus dem Forellenbach...


----------



## florianparske (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo zusammen,

heute hat es endlich geklappt!!!

Vor ein paar Wochen konnte ich die Bachforelle schon beobachten, wie sie an mir vorbei schwamm als ob sie mir den Stinkefinger gezeigt hätte um zu sagen, mit mir nicht Freundchen!

Heute hats geklappt!

Das Wasser war leicht angetrübt und ich habe einen etwas größeren Wobbler als sonst genommen.
Erster Wurf - nichts.
Zeiter Wurf - Ich kurbel 3-4 Meter Schnur ein. Auf einmal Wiederstand. Ich denke mir nur: "*******, jetzt habe ich einen Hänger!". Auf einmal beginnt der Hänger zu Wandern und sich zu wehren...
Ich denke mir nur:"Endlich hab ich sie erwischt!".
Der Drill war dann recht unspektakulär, kein Sprung, kaum die Bremse beansprucht...
Als Sie dann im Kescher war und ich den Kescher auf dem Land hatte, konnte ich mir einen Freudenschrei nicht verkneifen...

Das Maßband zeigte 55cm. Und sie war richtig dick...
Ein absoluter Ausnahmefisch in unserer Werre!
Mein Personal Best ist damit um 5cm erhöht wurden!

Als ich die Forelle dann ausgenommen habe, habe ich den Magen voll mit Wasserschnecken gefunden.
Recht interessant... Es war übrigens ein Milchner.
Das Fleisch war rot wie beim Lachs.

Morgen werden wir uns die Filets schmecken lassen!

Bis dahin!

Gruß
Florian


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

schöner fisch !!, und vor allem super foto !!


----------



## Martinez (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Beifang beim Hechtangeln an der Möhne
von Boardi Allwettergänger

Irgendein Fisch hat richtig Terror an der Wasseroberfläche gemacht

1.Wurf - Fisch sitzt. - Dann gabs Ruhe

http://img516.*ih.us/img516/1971/st831585.th.jpg
http://img48.*ih.us/img48/4262/st831584.th.jpg


Fisch schwimmt natürlich wieder

Ps: Die Hechte blieben uns aus...


----------



## mopzz (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

moin,

joa bei anderen liedern hat man so seine probleme mit den rechten beim hochladen, bei den klassichen hat keiner die rechte
@johnny: bei bob marley hat auch keiner die rechte? hab mir mal dein video angeguckt
diese strecke von dem flüßchen hat schon was, wir haben sie auch erst dieses jahr entdeckt|gr:

also bis dann, ich muss angeln:vik:


----------



## Master Hecht (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So wollte heute eig. Hechte ärgern aber die wollten nicht...
Stattdessen gabs auf einen Rapala Shad Rap in 4cm ne ordentliche Bachforelle...
Zusätzlich konnte ich auf den Shad Rap noch einen 15cm Barsch fangen...
PS. Alleine Fotos machen ist schwierig...
http://img510.*ih.us/img510/8466/img1744z.th.jpg
http://img13.*ih.us/img13/9376/img1745f.th.jpg

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## aircut (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Master Hecht

Petri Heil zu der Bachforelle #r


----------



## DerSchmale (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri, den Fängern und Glückwunsch zur neuen PB.

Sind ein paar schöne Fische dabei. 
Ich hoffe ich komme morgen auch mal wieder ans Wasser.


----------



## schakal1182 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an die glücklichen Fänger! Sind ja ein paar tolle Fische dabei.

Ich war Do, Fr und Sa am Flüsschen aber es ist wie verhext. Total tote Hose...

Letztes Wochenende gabs quasi ne Fanggarantie und jetzt geht nix. Das Wasser hat aber auch extremen Tiefstand derzeit und es ist unheimlich klar.
Ich frag mich, obs vielleicht auch an der Schnur liegen könnte? Benutzt einer von euch die "Stren Original" in klar/blau? Habe nämlich letztes WE noch mit meiner most favorit (Stroft GTM) gefischt...

Gestern Abend waren wir noch an einen urwüchigen Bach mit tollen Kurven und Gumpen, aber dort war auch nicht viel los. Haben Fische gesichtet, aber bis auf zwei Winzlinge wollte keiner beißen...


----------



## fishingchamp (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Du könntest mal ne Arashi in 6 lbs ausprobieren.
Die kriegste bei swat-fishing.de
Ein Kumpel fischt dieses Schnur und ist damit sehr zufrieden"  Sie ist so gut wie durchsichtig. Sonst würde ich es direkt mit einem guten Fluoro Carbon als Hauptschnur oder eben nur als Vorfach mit ca. 2 Meter versuchen.


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

also ich glaub nicht das es an der sichtigkeit der schnur liegt !!!
bei niedrigwasser sind die fische einfach schwerer zu fangen !! sie stehen nur noch in tiefen gumpen , dafür aber meisten alle auf einmal !! versuch es unter überhängenden ästen ! da geht eig. immer was und nach nem biss bringt bei vorsichtigen forellen ein köderwechsel oft noch ne schöne atacke !! 

ach ja trotzdem nochmal zur schnur ! ... 
mit der stren habe ich persönlich und ein guter kumpel sehr schlechte erfahrungen gemacht !! die verdrallt extrem schnell, wir hatten für eine mono schnur extrem viele knoten beim werfen oder perücken !!!nach 1-2 wochen intensiven fischens hatte ne 0,18 schon so stark an tragkraft verloren, dass man sie ohne probleme und schnitte in den händen auseinanderreißen konnte !! ... also ich kann nur von der abraten !!

im moment fische ich, außßer wenns mit spinner losgeht auf meiner 1000 statinär ne 0,08er fireline cristal mit gut einem meter 0,18 fluorocarbon davor wie fishingchamp schon meinte, ich denke 2 m sind zwar zum barschangeln von vorteil aber zum forellenangeln nicht notwendig ! 
wegen der geflochtenen: viele werden warscheinlich fragen ob man damit nicht zu viele aussteiger hat ... ich denke eher nein !! mir ist es wichtig den haken schnell setzten zu können und dafür finde ich einfach die geflochtene besser !! ... mit ner etwas weicheren bremseinstellung hat man auch kein problem mehr mit aussteigern !
und selbst wenn man mal nen fisch verliert ... hätte das mit ner mono nicht auch passieren können und wäre der fisch mit ner mono überhaupt hängen geblieben .. hängt vielleciht auch mit den persönlichen vorlieben zusammen !!!

lg Andy


----------



## JonasH (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So war heute auch wieder unterwegs. Nachdem auf nen bronzenen mepps nix ging, und ich noch nen streamer im kasten rumfliegen hatte, hab ich den einfach mal angeknotet.
Reingeschmissen, treiben lassen, mal gestoppt, bums, ne kleine von ca 15 cm.
10 Minuten später an nem tiefen Gumpen. Gleiches Spiel, bäm, 39er wunderhübsch getupfte. Einfach nur geil das Tier, deshalb durfte sie auch zurück.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da könnt ihr Forellenangler was gewinnen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=154267


----------



## mopzz (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hallo, 
 kleiner bericht vom samstag: 
nach dem morgigen arbeiten am samstag hatten wir uns vorgenommen den nachmittag über auf forellenpirsch zu gehen. halb drei, wir wollen gerade los, als es anfängt zu regnen...
am gewässer angekommen hörte es dann zum glück auch bald auf, aber das gras, welches überall an unserem flüßchen bauchnabelhoch wächst, war nass|uhoh: 
nach 3 stunden angeln ohne auch nur einen nachläufer gehabt zu haben packten wir uns nach hause um noch ein bisschen buli auf ard zu gucken...
um ca 22 h dachten wir uns man könnte ja noch was machen: party wollten wir nicht, da wir am nächsten tag lernen mussten und rumhängen war uns dann auch zu doof. 
da kam ich auf die idee den kleinen bach, der an unserem grundstück vorbeifließt, zu beangeln. er fließt dann ins feld und wird von ein paar kleineren quellen gespeist -> er wird ein wenig breiter und weißt auch ,,gumpen" bis max 60 cm auf.
nach kleiner überredearbeit hab ich meinen kollegen davon überzeugt, dass sich ein aalansitz dort lohnt. also würmer und 2 angeln geschnappt und los gehts. 
an der breitesten stelle des bächleins angekommen legten wir unsere köder aus. schoppe in die hand.
um halb zwölf ca (wir wollten wieder heim, hier war das gras noch höher #t) bemerkten wir ein plätschern auf dem wasser, taschenlampe genommen und hingeleuchtet... 

 ,,komm mal her!" 
,,was ist denn, ich will heim! " 
,,guck dir das an, hier isn riesenvieh !"
,,willst du mich verarschen, das ist ein stock! ......NEIN, es bewegt sich.. es ist ein fisch!"

unfassbar standen wir da, wir hätten nie erwartet, dass es so große fische in diesem kleinen bach geben könnte. nach mehrmaligem verscheuchen mit der taschenlampe#d bemerkte ich, dass der fisch (wir wussten nicht, was es war) direkt unter dem schwimmer stand.

,,ich hab nen hänger, mist!"
,,mach ihn los und fang das vieh!"
,,kann ich nicht, dann verscheuche ich den fisch."
;+|kopfkrat;+nach kurzer denkpause:
,, mach den hänger los, ich will heim!"
,,jo, den können wir auch wann anders fangen ....zupf, zupf..... das ist kein hänger, das ist der fisch."

nach einem relativ kurzem drill konnten wir ihn im köscher landen und uns über eine 51cm große und 1,4 kg schwere bachforelle  freuen xD. sie biss um mitternacht auf einen rotwurm. wir mussten sie leider mitnehmen, da der wurm zu tief geschluckt wurde. 

in diesem sinne:m


----------



## Johnnie Walker (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an alle Fänger, aber mein ganz besonderes Petri gillt mopzz!
Ich liebe diese kleinen Rinnsäle, an denen keine Sau auf die Idee kommen würde zu Angeln  Hin und wieder gibts ein paar Verrückte die es versuchen und mit tollen Fischen belohnt werden, aber mit einer ü 50cm Bachforelle in einem solchen Gewässer hast du natürlich den Vogel abgeschossen 
Um Bob kümmer ich mich noch, ist keine große Sache 

@all
Was haltet ihr eigentlich davon, dass wir, die Bachforellenangler und Naturfreunde, in der ''Let's go fishing Aktion'', in einen Topf mit Puffanglern geschmissen werden (Regen, also Puffforellen können neben See, Meer und Bachforellen gepostet werden und als Los gelten) ?

Meiner Meinung nach, sollte man da klar zwischen einer erarbeiteten Bachforelle und einer übergzüchteten Puffforelle unterscheiden. Ich finde es erlich gesagt unfair , dass beides gleicher Maßen bewertet wird...
Mit Sicherheit, wird der Thread im laufe des Monats von Pufffängen überrannt werden...


----------



## Nordangler (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So ich konnte nun gestern 3 Bafo überlisten. 1x 28er 2x um die 20 cm. War aber halt wieder ein schöner Tag am Wasser trotz Regen.
Köder war ein weißer Miniwobbler um die 4 cm. Lauftiefe 50 cm.


Sven


----------



## Tisie (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger #6

@Johnnie:



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> @all
> Was haltet ihr eigentlich davon, dass wir, die Bachforellenangler und Naturfreunde, in der ''Let's go fishing Aktion'', in einen Topf mit Puffanglern geschmissen werden (Regen, also Puffforellen können neben See, Meer und Bachforellen gepostet werden und als Los gelten) ?
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach, sollte man da klar zwischen einer erarbeiteten Bachforelle und einer übergzüchteten Puffforelle unterscheiden. Ich finde es erlich gesagt unfair , dass beides gleicher Maßen bewertet wird...
> Mit Sicherheit, wird der Thread im laufe des Monats von Pufffängen überrannt werden...


Das sehe ich genauso, aber man muß da ja nicht mitmachen. Ich gehe nicht angeln, um die Fische mit 'nem Maßband und 'ner aktuellen Tageszeitung zu fotografieren und evtl. etwas zu gewinnen. So ein "Wettkampf" paßt meiner Meinung nach nicht zum Bachforellenangeln #d ... ich gehe zum Spaß an der Natur und den Fischen angeln und wenn ich Gerät brauche, kaufe ich mir was passendes 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So sehe ich das auch, die Aktion spricht m.M.n. sowieso eher den Anfänger oder Gelegenheitsangler an, und deswegen finde ich das schon OK, viele haben ja nun nicht so das Forellengewässer in der Nähe, und freuen sich entsprechend über ihre Puff-Forellen. Es sei ihnen gegönnt...


----------



## Bluefire (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Tisie schrieb:


> Petri Heil an alle Fänger #6
> 
> @Johnnie:
> 
> ...



Dicke Zustimmung! #6

Ich sehe das auch so. 
Erstens muss man eine klare Abgrenzung zwischen "Puff-Forellen" und "richtigen" Bachforellen und Regenbogenforellen ziehen. 
Ich habe absolut nichts gegen Puff-Angler, nicht jeder hat schließlich die Möglichkeit an einem echten Salmonidengewässer zu angeln.
Aber die Chance auf Fische ist da halt einfach um einiges höher und meiner Meinung nach ist es auch nicht so extrem schwierig in einer gewissen Zeit was zu fangen.

Wie oft bin ich schon durch den größten Urwald gepirscht, 100xmal auf die Schnauze gefallen und beinahe im Wasser gelandet um einen eigentlich unerreichbaren Angelplatz doch noch zu erreichen. |bla:
Und dann hing der Köder doch wieder nur im Gebüsch gegenüber... |kopfkrat

Aber für mich steht auch die Natur und der Spass am angeln im Vordergrund. 
Wenn dann mal die Gelegenheit kommt, werde ich vielleicht schon einen gefangenen Fisch einstellen, meine Kamera habe ich sowieso meistens dabei. 

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## Maok (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja, so sieht es aus. Kann mich meinen Vorpostern nur anschliessen.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jop, das sehe ich auch so wie ihr, aber eine Bafo mal nebenbei zu posten kann auch nicht schaden


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Bluefire schrieb:


> Wie oft bin ich schon durch den größten Urwald gepirscht, 100xmal auf die Schnauze gefallen und beinahe im Wasser gelandet um einen eigentlich unerreichbaren Angelplatz doch noch zu erreichen. |bla:
> Und dann hing der Köder doch wieder nur im Gebüsch gegenüber... |kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß
> Dominik




komisch irgendwo her kenne ich solche storys nur zu gut .... wenn ich mir vorstelle wie manche aus meiner klasse gucken würden wenn sie wüssten das ich mim kumpel ( mal eben ne kurze session ohne watsstiefel etc.) schuhe und socken ausgezogen hab, nur um nen spot von der anderen seite besser befischen zu können und durch den eiskalten bach stiefel ... danach mit eiskalten nassen füßen in die schuhe ^^ .. muss wohl so sein oder ;-) #h

lg Andy


----------



## Bluefire (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



pike/perch/Zander schrieb:


> komisch irgendwo her kenne ich solche storys nur zu gut .... wenn ich mir vorstelle wie manche aus meiner klasse gucken würden wenn sie wüssten das ich mim kumpel ( mal eben ne kurze session ohne watsstiefel etc.) schuhe und socken ausgezogen hab, nur um nen spot von der anderen seite besser befischen zu können und durch den eiskalten bach stiefel ... danach mit eiskalten nassen füßen in die schuhe ^^ .. muss wohl so sein oder ;-) #h
> 
> lg Andy



Hehe! |supergri

Aber genau diese Geschichten machen für mich das Forellenangeln aus.
Nicht selten habe ich genau an diesen Stellen dann einen schönen Fang machen können.
Von daher zahlt sich die Mühe doch manchmal aus!


----------



## mopzz (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

moin,

joa vogel abgeschossenn kann man das nennen. ab jetzt zählt für mich jeder bach als gewässer|supergri. 
ich kam auch nur deshalb darauf dort zu angeln, weil meine katze mir in letzter zeit immer wieder halbe schmerlen vor die tür legt. #q
im großen und ganzen kann ich mich euch anschließen zu dieser theorie von johhnny.



Tisie schrieb:


> Petri Heil an alle Fänger #6
> 
> ... ich gehe zum Spaß an der Natur und den Fischen angeln und wenn ich Gerät brauche, kaufe ich mir was passendes
> 
> Gruß, Matthias



ich ersten punkt stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu, aber du hast die studenten o.ä. vergessen, die leider nicht so viel auf der tasche haben#t. mir kommt da sowas ganz recht. 

also bis dann


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hehe hätte auch nichts gegen ne neue spinncombo einzuwenden xP ... 
mal gucken wenn ich zufällig ne schöne forelle fange und auch noch nen maßband dabei habe dann stell ich sieh vielleicht einfach mal ein ! ... wie jonnie walker sc hon meinte .... kann ja nich schaden !


----------



## Tisie (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi,



mopzz schrieb:


> du hast die studenten o.ä. vergessen, die leider nicht so viel auf der tasche haben#t. mir kommt da sowas ganz recht.


vergessen habe ich die nicht, aber es gibt auch Schüler/Studenten, die richtig hochwertiges Gerät fischen und dafür lange gespart oder nebenbei gejobt haben. Es kommt eben auch auf die Einstellung und persönlichen Ansprüche an ... wenn jemand das Gerät gebrauchen kann, das es da zu gewinnen gibt, ist doch OK. Ich wünsche allen die mitmachen viel Glück #6

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## James8 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey,

da mein schönes Bächen erst am 1.5 auf gemacht hat, konnte ich mich an diesem Thread noch nicht früher aktiv beteiligen.
War am Samstag dann das erste mal los.
Leider musste ich eine für den Bach kapitale Bachforelle von 45 cm mitnehmen da der zweite Einzelhaken meines Tiny Fry Wobblers sich am Auge der schönen verhangen hatte:c:c (Ja ich hab meine Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken ausgetauscht)

Nach dem ausnehmen hab ich mich auch nicht mehr gewundert, dass sie so fett war, denn Sie hatte im Magen eine halbverdaute Koppe dann eine Maus und noch eine frische Koppe von ca 13 cm.

Hab Sie dann auch gleich am sa noch verspeist....sehr lecker...


----------



## andy_Spro (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

konnte heute auch eine schöne bachforelle  aus der Abens landen auf einen schwazen wolly bugger


----------



## Nordangler (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Na denn mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den tollen Bafos.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War am Wochenende los. Samstagabend konnte ich 5 Bachforellen bis 28 cm erbeuten. Schwimmen wieder lustig weiter.
Am Sonntagabend startete ich einen neuen Angriff. Da ich einen neuen Köder testen wollte, war ich sehr gespannt. Am ersten Gumpen angekommen bekam ich bei dem ersten Wurf einen schönen Biss. Kurz nach dem Anschlag zeigte sich eine ü40 Bachforelle an der Oberfläche. Aber nach 2 Fluchten konnte sie sich losschlagen. Naja dachte ich mir, dass war auf jeden Fall ein tolles Erlebnis. Also erneut den Köder in den Gumpen werfen, obwohl ich nicht daran glaubte, dass noch ein Biss kommt.
Falsch gedacht!!! Kaum war der Köder am Grund und der erste Zupfer getan durchfuhr ein ganz gewaltiger Schlag die Rute. 
Schnur lief von der Rolle und ich konnte erst einmal nur halten.
Nach 2 Minuten Drill konnte ich dann das erste Mal einen kurzen Blick auf den Gegner werfen. Eine Salmonide zwischen geschätzten 70-80 cm hatte gebissen. Immer wieder flüchtete sie wieder in ihren Gumpen. Nach ca. 3 weiteren Minuten konnte sie sich dann 2 Meter vorm Ufer durch einen Sprung freischütteln. :-(
Schade für mich, Glück für beide Forellen. Die zweite war entweder eine Mefo oder ein schöner Lachs von der Färbung her.
Gefischt habe ich mit einer 2 Meter Rute, 4-8 gr. Wurfgewicht und 0,20 monofiler Schnur.
Danach konnte ich nur noch 2 schöne Barsche fangen. 3 weitere Bisse waren kleine Bachforellen.

Sven


----------



## Bluefire (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das der Thread mal wieder nach vorne kommt und nicht ganz in Vergessenheit gerät, schreib ich auch mal wieder was! :q

War jetzt in den letzten 10 Tagen zweimal, an denen das Wasser noch halbwegs in Ordnung gewesen wäre, aber beides mal kam nach ca. 10 Minuten ein heftiges Gewitter auf. 

Ist zur Zeit echt schlimm, die letzten 10 Tage ist das Wasser durch den ständigen Regen/ Gewitter stark braun und grenzt schon fast an Hochwasser.
Von daher war angeln sowieso kaum noch möglich und so wie es bei uns aussieht, wird es die nächsten Tage auch nicht wirklich besser.

Beruhen die spärlichen Fangmeldungen bei Euch auch daher? |kopfkrat


----------



## Johnnie Walker (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei mir zumindest ja.
Ich war am Mittwoch unterwegs und konnte bei dem hohen Wasserstand nur eine erwischen.


----------



## forelleforelle (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da ich neu hier bin möchte ich alle in diesem Forum erstmal grüßen!
Ich finde dieses Forum toll gestalltet und sehr informativ, es eignet sich sehr gut für unerfahrene Angler und Anfänger wie mich um sich das nötige Wissen für den Angelsport anzueignen.

Nun meine erste Frage an euch bezüglich dem Spirolino-angeln.
Ich war heute in meinem Fischereifachgeschäft und habe mir einen schwimmenden (Beschriftung:floating), und einen laut Verkäufer sinkenden (was aus der beschriftung aber nicht ersichtlich ist, nur irgendein Kürzel) Spirolino gekauft.
Zuhause angkommen hab ich den floating-Spirolino ins gefüllte Waschbecken gelegt und habe festgestellt das er sinkt. Warum sinkt das ding wenn draufsteht das er schwimmt?
Wie kann man mit einem Spirolino die Wassertiefe einstellen die man beangeln will?


----------



## Nordangler (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war gestern wieder einmal los. Ich durfte 1 kleine Bafo auf die Schuppen legen und einen 70er Hecht.
2 Fehlbisse konnte ich nicht verwerten.


Sven


----------



## Johnnie Walker (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@forelleforelle
In diesem Thread bist du falsch 
Hier gehts nur um Bachforellen

Die Puffangler haben einen eigenen Thread in den solchen Fragen besser gehören, da bekommst du sicherlich mehr Informationen bzgl. Sbirolino etc.

Petri Nordangler!


----------



## Nordangler (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War gestern mal wieder los. Konnte eine 29cm Bafo auf die Seite legen.

Sven


----------



## Bluefire (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Du Glücklicher! 

Ich schau schon jeden Tag bei mir am Gewässer vorbei, aber das ist immer noch eine braune Brühe, mit hohem Wasserstand! :v

Hoffe die Regentage sind jetzt erst mal für ne Weile vorbei, bzw. nicht mehr so stark!


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

und bei uns geht`s erst richtig los ... hoffentlich ist bis donnerstag das theater vorbei das ich am langen wochenende richtig angreifen kann :-|


----------



## JonasH (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*





War auch mal kurz unterwegs  
Einmal 33cm, die hat nen bronzenen spinner so tief geschluckt, dass ich sie leider mitnehmen musste.
Und denn nochmal 40 cm. Toller Drill, einfach schöne Fische.


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

also gestern sind wir dann trotz trübem wasser noch los und konnten sehr gute fische fangen ! ... 
ich und Trouthunter94 haben zusammen bestimmt 30 forellen verhaftet von denen 10 über 30 cm hatten !... für unseren bach ein außergewöhnlich gutes ergebniss zumal wir beide noch einen "giganten" von ca 40 cm nach kurzen kontakt verloren haben ... aber jezZ wissen wir wo die riesen steh ! ... 

ja ich weiß der eine oder andere wird schmunzeln ! aber der bach ist sehr klein und fast alle fische zwischen 25 und 30 cm sind besetzt ... auch alles schöne bachforellen aber eben doch noch was andere als natürlich herangewachsene ! und die dicken sind 100% natürlich ! 
außerdem haben wir vor kurzem ein stellnetz im bach gefunden ... :v|bigeyes:vvoll die schweinerei !..... ne pose POWERBAIT |bigeyes#q#q#q und ne fette arterienklemme hatte wohl einer der schwarzangler noch verloren .... die fangen die ganzen fische raus mit ihren scheiß würmern, maden etc. ..... drecksverschissene puffschwarzangler ! .....:v:v..... grrrrr ... 

sry aber sowas macht kleine bäche echt kaputt !!das darf nicht sein !


----------



## schakal1182 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Komm erstmal wieder runter. Und dann überlegst du ob du deinen Post nicht nochmal überarbeiten willst bevor das ein Mod liest...

Das Stellnetz ist eine Sauerei sondergleichen, aber was hat das bitte mit Puffanglern zu tun?


----------



## Johnnie Walker (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich kann P/P/Z nur recht geben, goooood posting


----------



## Algen Fischer (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bin Anfänger, hab seit April erst den Anglerschein und war letztens am Lechkanal bei Langweid.

Sollen Bachforellen drin sein, konnten aber keine überlisten. Haben es mit Bait und KöFi probiert mit Blei. Außer ner 42er ReFo nix gebissen. Beißen Bachforellen überhaupt beim Grundangeln oder geht nur was beim Spinnen?

Cheers


----------



## Nordangler (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sie beißen auch auf Grundmontagen gelegentlich. Meistens beim Aalangeln.

Sven


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ schakal: 
hmmm .... klingt ziemlich aufgebracht etc. ist aber genauso gemeint ! ..... an nem größeren bach ok, aber ein kleines gewässer verträgt keine hohe entnahme und noch dazu von scharzanglern |kopfkrat|bigeyes:v#d#d#d nen fetten wurm den fischen vorsetzten kann jeder und weil die fische dort fast keine angler gewohnt sind schnappen die sich alles was ihnen vor die nase kommt !!!!! 

@ algen fischer : 
also sie beißen auf jeden fall darauf ... aber da bachforellen sehr auf optische reize anspringen solltest du lieber mit spinner, wobbler o.ä strecke machen und die fische suchen !! um die dicken zu erwischen wenn du weißt wo eine steht hat es sicherlich aber auch sinn mit köderfisch zu angeln ! 
würde ihn aber eher mit pose oder als gesponnenen köfi verwenden !


----------



## allrounderab (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich habe dieses jahr bis auf eine alle mit wurm gefangen,scheint bei mir ein wurmjahr zu werden.


----------



## Slotti (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich konnte Sonntag und Montag jeweils meinen PB verbessern.

Sonntag 38cm auf schwarzen 1er Mepps Montag 39,5cm auf Geologic Shorty Wobbler 

So kanns weitergehen.


----------



## Bluefire (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war heute auch an einem kleinen Bächlein mit nem Spinner der Größe 2 in Gold unterwegs und konnte zuerst etliche kleiner Bachforellen, zwischen ca. 20 und 28cm fangen.
Waren sicherlich 8-10 Stück, wobei ich aber alle zum Glück wieder schön zurücksetzen konnte! :m

Zum Schluss konnte ich dann noch eine mit 35cm und eine mit 42cm überlisten, wobei die Größere meine ultraleichte Spinnrute mit 1,50m ordentlich zum Schwitzen brachte! :q

Ein Bild habe ich jetzt nur von der mit 42cm:





Hier noch das Plätzchen, wo ich sie überlisten konnte:




Musste die Forelle leider mitnehmen, weil sie den Spinner richtig inhaliert hatte.


----------



## myers (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jawoll, Petri Bluefire, endlich mal wieder Fotos hier!


----------



## schakal1182 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei mir kommen in letzter Zeit nur Untermaßige ans Band. Es ist wie verhext. Jede BachForelle ist derzeit schwer erarbeitet. Habe jetzt auch viel mit Gummifischen herumexperimentiert aber die Forellen scheinen den Braten doch zu riechen.

Einzig die Barben fahren hier plötzlich auf Kunstköder ab. Konnte in den letzten zwei Wochen drei Ü-60 Exemplare landen (2x auf GuFi, 1x auf Wobbler). Die Döbel (von denen ja bekannt ist, dass sie  - im Gegensatz zu Barben - auch kleine Fische nicht verschmähen) lassen sich aber gar nicht ans Band bekommen.
Da steht man im Wasser und keine 3m entfert zeiht eine ganze Schule (~10 Tiere) an einem vorbei ohne die Kunstköder auch nur anzusehen.
Letztlich ist es mir eh wurscht weil ich die eigentlich gar nicht fangen will - aber grundsätzlich habe ich den Beifang eines Döbels für wahrscheinlicher gehalten als dass man eine Barbe als Beifang hat...


----------



## Bluefire (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also ich hab mit Gummikködern eigentlich auch keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht.
Sehr selten Bisse und oft waren es dann nur kleine "Bisschen", die man gar nicht verwerten konnte.

An meinem Gewässer ziehe ich von allen Kunstködern immer noch den Spinner vor, hat sich auch gestern wieder bestätigt.


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

also wir haben dieses jahr schon ziemlich viel herumprobiert ( was wir auch weierhin machen werden) aber .... 
der absolute top-forellenköder ist und bleibt ein 2er meps farbe eig. egal !, wenns an guten standplätzen gezielt auf die großen geht hat sich schon öfters der Prolex von Profiblinker sehr bewährt! ( nur silbernes spinnerblatt) 
der zweitbeste Bafo köder sind auf jeden fall die kleinen atraktoren ( größe A,B,C wobei wir den C er mit einem kurzen jig kopf und einem mini mini zusatzdrilling versehen ... damit hängt fast jeder biss und zu 95 % genau im maulwinkel ! )
Farben waren hierbei die bräunlichen die besten ... eben alles was aussieht wie ne kleine bafo... 
wobbler haben wir auch bisschen rumprobiert und haben auch gut damit gefangen aber unser bach ist für die meisten wobbler einfach nicht tief genug, sodas wir extreme flachläufer nehmen müssen, die werden fast an de oberfläche attakiert und dann hat man 1. viele fehlbisse, und 2. wickelt sich öftern im drill die schnur um den fisch, was ja auch nicht gut sein kann.
lediglich an fast stehen gewässerabschnitten hat es sinn nen kleinen suspender fast auf der stelle tanzen zu lassen ... 

lg ... Andy


----------



## schakal1182 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die 2er Spinner sind auch meine Lieblinge. Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit goldenen gemacht. Wir haben hier eh die Auflange nur mit Einzelhaken zu fischen - deswegen kommen Drillinge nicht in Frage. Finde ich aber auch ganz gut so!
Das Problem ist nur, dass man mit den Spinnern die tiefen Rinnen in denen das Wasser relativ schnell fließt und die Fische vermutlich tief am Grund stehen nicht sehr effektiv abfischen kann. Die laufen nie sehr tief (dafür aber schon bei dem kleinsten Zug). habe mir letztes Jahr ein paar bebleite Eigenbauspinner gebastelt, aber die muss man das wieder schneller Führen damit sie laufen - oder ein noch größeres Blatt einbauen. Ein Teufelskreis...

Ich kann aber nicht ganz nachvollziehen wieso sich beim Drillen (mit Wobbler) die Schnur um den Fisch legt? Ist mir noch nie passiert. Das sollte doch aber eigentlich nicht am Köder liegen?


----------



## Bluefire (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja, ich habe wie gesagt auch mit 2er Spinnern sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, wobei ich im Strömungsreicheren Bereichen auch schon des Öfteren mit 3er Spinnern gefischt habe.
Die gehen in der Strömung dann auch nocheinmal das entscheidende Stück weiter runter.
Ich fische meistens mit 2 Haken vom Drilling, wobei ich die Widerhaken plattdrücke.

Das sich bei Wobblern die Schnur um den Fisch wickelt hab ich eigentlich auch noch nie erlebet, verstehe das gar nicht...


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



schakal1182 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, dass man mit den Spinnern die tiefen Rinnen in denen das Wasser relativ schnell fließt und die Fische vermutlich tief am Grund stehen nicht sehr effektiv abfischen kann. Die laufen nie sehr tief (dafür aber schon bei dem kleinsten Zug). habe mir letztes Jahr ein paar bebleite Eigenbauspinner gebastelt, aber die muss man das wieder schneller Führen damit sie laufen - oder ein noch größeres Blatt einbauen. Ein Teufelskreis...
> 
> Ich kann aber nicht ganz nachvollziehen wieso sich beim Drillen (mit Wobbler) die Schnur um den Fisch legt? Ist mir noch nie passiert. Das sollte doch aber eigentlich nicht am Köder liegen?



also... das problem mit dem zu leichten spinnern haben wir bei uns im bach zwar nur an sehr wenigen stellen allerdings ist das mit ein grund warum ich bei besonderen hot-spots auf die Prolex Spinner von PB setzte ! die sind für ihre größe extrem stark bebleit und laufen trotzdem sehr gut ! ist alles sogar im vergleich mit nem anderen spinner auf der DVD "ohne vortschritt keine fische" gezeigt ! 

und nochmal zu den wobblern... 
es geht dabei nur um die sehr flachlaufenden modelle ! die fische knallen von unten drauf und drehen sich dann mit dem köder im maul nach unten, wenn man jezZ zB. beim twichen grade keinen direkten kontakt zum köder hat kann es sein, dass der fisch sich wie oben beschrieben den köder greift, sich wegdreht und dabei sozusagen eine schlaufe um seinen körper ( meist kopf oder hinter die kiemendeckel ) legt, wenn jezZ der anschlag kommt kann es leicht passieren das die schnur sich im bauchdrilling verhängt oder einfach under der kiemendeckel rutscht ! klingt sehr unschön ist mir aber schon öfters passiert und deswegen fischen wir nur noch an bestimmten stellen wobbler !

lg hoffe es war bissel verständlicher als eben


----------



## Johnnie Walker (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also nach 3 Jahren haben sich bei mir die Top 3 herauskristalisiert:
-Relax Banjo in Gold/Glitter (Gufi mit Twisterschwanz)
-Illex Squirrel in Elritzen-Design (Wobbler)
- Colonel Spinner der Größe 1 in Silber


Wobei ich sagen muss, dass mir das Angeln mit Spinner mittlerweile viel zu anspruchslos geworden ist und ich fast ausschließlich Gummi und Wobbler benutze. Kopytos von 5cm und die Turbotails von Profiblinker sind ürigens auch klasse!


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin moin!
Hier mal ein kleiner Nachtrag vom Montag.
Ich war mit einem Kumpel an unserem Vereinsbach und haben gut abgeräumt...

Neben vielen untermaßigen kamen die 2 hübschen Damen ans Band.


----------



## Maurice (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hi 
ich suche schon lange einen schönen bach in meiner nähe mit bachforellen bestand.da ich keinen extra thread aufmachen wollte poste ich das ma hier rein.ich wohne in mönchengladbach das ist in der nähe von düsseldorf.der bach sollte vielleicht nicht weiter als 50 bis 70 km enfernt sein.hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.
danke
maurice


----------



## Michl1 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War gestern auch auf unserem Vereinsgewässer fischen. Konnte eine Bachforelle mit 39 cm erwischen. Weiters habe ich noch 2 Seeforellen gefangen - eine mit 40 cm und die andere mit 44 cm - die schwimmen aber wieder. Bei uns liegt das Brittelmaß für Seeforellen bei 48 cm


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Also nach 3 Jahren haben sich bei mir die Top 3 herauskristalisiert:
> -Relax Banjo in Gold/Glitter (Gufi mit Twisterschwanz)
> -Illex Squirrel in Elritzen-Design (Wobbler)
> - Colonel Spinner der Größe 1 in Silber
> !


 
Meinst du diesen Squirrel?


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Also nach 3 Jahren haben sich bei mir die Top 3 herauskristalisiert:
> -Relax Banjo in Gold/Glitter (Gufi mit Twisterschwanz)
> -Illex Squirrel in Elritzen-Design (Wobbler)
> - Colonel Spinner der Größe 1 in Silber
> ...




also diese relax banjo`s muss ich unbedingt bald mal probieren !, für den squirrel ist wie gesagt unser bach meist zu flach, und bei den turbotails haben wir bisher nur besatzfische gefangen ! sehr komisch is aber echt so ... mehr bisse und fische, und besonders eben auch natürliche haben wir allerdings eindeutig auf die atraktoren gefangen !


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Den Squirrel der den Bullhead DD setzte ich auch im flachen ein, die rubbeln dann über die Steine. Am besten geht das im April/Mai wenn noch kein ALgen/Moos gewachsen ist.

Dieses Wochenende war ich das erstemal 2009 auf Bafos aus, bevor ich die erste 2009 landen konnte hatte ich es mit 2 Döbeln zu tun (46 & 51 cm) gefangen auf Bullhead, gegen Abend ging dann eine ca. 35cm große Bafo auf Bullhead schüttelte sich aber ab.

Der nächste Tag besann ich mich auf alte "klassische Methoden". Mepps 3 unter/vor die gegenüber liegenden Büsche geworfen. Und der erste Wurf gelingt und tatsächlich fange ich eine 460gr /32 cm große Bafo.


----------



## .Sebastian. (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

so konnte letzte woche auch ma wieder an den Bach und und gleich die erste Forelle eine schöne 42er... auf Wobbler! eine vom gleichen Kaliber ist mir ausgestiegen!




Gerade aus solchen Bächen hole ich meine größten Forellen!




:vik:


----------



## gezz (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Also nach 3 Jahren haben sich bei mir die Top 3 herauskristalisiert:
> -Relax Banjo in Gold/Glitter (Gufi mit Twisterschwanz)
> -Illex Squirrel in Elritzen-Design (Wobbler)
> - Colonel Spinner der Größe 1 in Silber
> ...



warum fängst du nicht mit dem fliegenfischen an wenn dir die fischerei mit spinner und co zu anspruchslos ist? mir ging es vor einem jahr genauso. meine spinnrute steht seit dem unberührt in der garage.


----------



## Bluefire (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war gestern nochmal an einem kleinen Bächlein mit Billig-Spinnern der Marke Jaxon und Wobblern unterwegs.
Nachdem auf Wobbler nur sehr wenig ging, habe ich wieder die Spinner ausgepackt, die sich trotz des günstigen Preises genauso bewährt haben wie die teureren von Mepps.

Konnte dann mit nem goldenen 2er Spinner noch 3 Maßige Bafos landen:
1x 46cm
1x 42cm
1x 32cm

Dazu noch einige kleinere Bachforellen mit ca. 20-30cm, die ich aber alle wieder gut zurücksetzen konnte! 

Hab wieder die Erfahrunge gemacht, dass die größeren Forellen sich in so kleinen Bächen als wirkliche Kämper erwiesen.
Vor allem die beiden größeren Bafos lieferten einen ordentlichen Drill und brachten meine ultraleichte Spinnrute (1,50m) ordentlich ins Schwitzen. 

Bilder konnte ich leider keine machen, Kamer vergessen! #q


----------



## Bluefire (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



gezz schrieb:


> warum fängst du nicht mit dem fliegenfischen an wenn dir die fischerei mit spinner und co zu anspruchslos ist? mir ging es vor einem jahr genauso. meine spinnrute steht seit dem unberührt in der garage.



Jo sehe ich auch so!
Ich fische ab und an auch mit der Fliege, wobei mir das Spinnfischen immer noch Spass macht.
Wenn dir es aber zu anspruchslos ist, fang doch wirklich mal mit der Fliege an! :m


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

also bei mir wars umgekehrt .. ich hab von meinem vater zur kommunion eine angelreise mit der fliege bekommen ... hat sau spaß gemacht und ich hab einige forellen und saiblinge gefangen ! ... 
das war vor 5 jahren oder so ... 
inzwischen habe ich einfach gemerkt das an unserem kleinen bach zwar dutzende fische unter 25 auf fliege beißen, es aber sehr schwer ist mit nymphe stremer und co mal eine Ü40 da rauszuziehen ... 
also war ich dieses jahr schon öfters an dem kleenen und an anderen bächen mit der spinne ... die stückzahlen sind weniger, die durchschnittsgröße aber viel höher geworden ! 

lg Andy


----------



## gezz (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

dann versuch es doch mal statt mit nymphe und trockenfliege mit kleinen streamern. dann ahmst du eine ähnliche beute nach wie mit einem spinner.


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

mit stremern meinte ich streamer ... ^^ ... 
geht auch meistens ganz gut ... aber die ganz dicken sind halt extrem vorsichtig ...


----------



## JonnyFirpo (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo.

Wollte mich auch mal zu Wort melden und meinen ersten Post setzen.
Bin erst seit diesem Jahr Angler. War in den letzten Tagen des öfteren unterwegs auf Bachforellen bei uns am Fluß (gut, hier ist es eher noch ein Bach).
Konnte auch recht gut fangen, zumeist aber untermäßig (zwischen 15 - 25cm).
Maßige konnte ich eine 28cm Bafo und eine 30cm Refo erbeuten.
Zu letzterer auch ein kleines Bild:


----------



## Maik (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



JonnyFirpo schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Wollte mich auch mal zu Wort melden und meinen ersten Post setzen.
> Bin erst seit diesem Jahr Angler. War in den letzten Tagen des öfteren unterwegs auf Bachforellen bei uns am Fluß (gut, hier ist es eher noch ein Bach).
> ...




Glückwunsch zum guten einstig #6


----------



## JonnyFirpo (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Maik: Danke #6

Da ich jetzt einmal im Forum aktiv bin, möchte ich gleich mal ne Frage hinterher werfen...
Ich würde gern mal mit Wobbler fischen. Ich denke damit kommt man besser unter überhängende Bäume und kann auch Stomab fischen, was mit Spinner (mein bevorzugter Köder) ja nur schwer machbar ist. Stimmt das soweit (vorallem das mit den Bäumen)??

Vielleicht hat ja jemand nen Tipp für mich, welche man am besten nimmt, sinkend oder schwimmend, Größe, Farbe, vielleicht konkrete Modelle (wenn's geht nicht die teuersten #t) Führung des Wobblers etc.
Ich weiß das sind viele Fragen, würde mich aber über eine Beantwortung sehr freuen...

Zum Gewässer:
- Oberlauf eines Mittelgebirgsflusses
- Breite: 3-7m
- Tiefe: schwierig, 30cm bis sicher mind. 1,50m (Gumpen)
- Untergrund: vorwiegend steinig

Danke!


----------



## Maok (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Erstma Petri allen Fängern, besonders zum guten Einstieg! :m

War letztens auch ma wieder auf Bafo-Pirsch. War allerdings etwas außergewöhnlich. Bericht gibt es hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2502591&postcount=41

Grüße

Maok


----------



## JonnyFirpo (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So ich war heut mal wieder am Bach.
Wetter war eher bescheiden, kalt und naß...

Gefangen hab ich trotzdem. Mehrere untermaßige Bafos und eine Refo mit 33cm --> meine größte bisher. War auch gut genährt.
Hatte den Spinner aber ziemlich tief geschluckt, da hab ich sie mitgenommen.
Gefangen wurde sie auf nen goldenen Effzett Spinner Gr.3.


----------



## schakal1182 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute hats ausnahmsweise doch mal wieder ordentlich gezappelt. Zu beginn hatte ich zwei wirklich gute Nachläufer im ruhigen Wasser oberhalb einer Rausche. Beide Bachforellen schwommen meinem Spinner bis ans schnell fließende Wasser hinterher und drehten dann ab...
Ich habe beide noch zwei, drei mal den Spinner verfolgen sehen, dann wars aber wohl genug und sie ließen sich nicht mehr vom Spinner oder sonstigen Ködern anlocken.

An der nächsten Stelle brachte der erste Spinnerwurf gleichzeitig zwei Nachläufer (ü35). Die Bachforellen schienen aber über das Auftauchen der jeweils anderen irritiert zu sein und gaben die verfolgung des Spinners auf. Die Montage eines bebleiten Jenzi-Spinners brachte dann vermutlich eine der beiden ans Band. Ich hatte eigentlich nicht mit einem Biss gerechnet, da ich den Köder sehr schnell geführt hatte - eigentlich zu schnell wie ich dachte. Heraus kam jedenfalls eins schöne 36cm-Bachforelle.

Später konnte ich noch zwei knapp 30er Bafos in einem von Ästen überwachsenen Flachwasserabschnitt fangen und releasen den ich bisher nur als Standplatz der Kinderstube kannte.


Endlich wieder Fisch!


----------



## spinnermarv (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri an die anderen fänger!
ich war heute morgen mal wieder an der wupper mit der fliege los. was soll ich sagen,............ ich habe meine ersten 4 bachforellen gefangen:vik:. 3 davon ziemlich klein und ein ca. 35er unter einem überhängendem baum gefangen. 
alle bissen sie auf eine goldkopfnymphe. bilder konnte ich leider keine mach( ich hab die digicam vergessen#d).
dann noch viel erfolg an die anderen!|wavey:


----------



## Hansdampf82 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute auch ein wenig an unserem Fließgewässer, die Rems unterwegs.

So gegen 12.00 Uhr begann ich an meinem wie üblichen Startpunkt  um dann stromaufwärts zu laufen.
Silberner Spinner montiert und abgehts.
Nach 2 kleineren Bachforellen (15-20 cm) versuchte ich einen Wobbler aus und ging, nicht wie üblich, stromaufwärts, sondern stromabwärts. |bigeyes 

Leider ist hier das Ufer nicht so tolle, also durchs Gebüsch, vorbei an Dornen und Brenneseln , eine pickste mich sogar :c
Aber so gegen 14.00 Uhr Biss, dachte erst an einen Döbel, aber nein, es kam eine Schöne von knapp 46 cm und knapp 1200 kg zum Vorschein.

Also nächstes mal werde ich mal weiter diese Richtung laufen, da hier sonst nie jemand angelt 

Und was lehrt mich das: Auch mal die Strecken ablaufen, die von anderen gemieden werden |supergri


----------



## Steinadler (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

1200 kg musst du starke arme haben um die zu halten  
... naja petri zum schönen fisch und gerade die stellen wo sonst keiner ist sind doch immer die erfolgsversprechenden =)


----------



## Rhxnxr (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



JonnyFirpo schrieb:


> @Maik: Danke #6
> 
> Da ich jetzt einmal im Forum aktiv bin, möchte ich gleich mal ne Frage hinterher werfen...
> Ich würde gern mal mit Wobbler fischen. Ich denke damit kommt man besser unter überhängende Bäume und kann auch Stomab fischen, was mit Spinner (mein bevorzugter Köder) ja nur schwer machbar ist. Stimmt das soweit (vorallem das mit den Bäumen)??
> ...



dein Gewässer scheint meinem "Hausbach" sehr ähnlich zu sein .
Hast schon recht,stromab unter Ästen und Bäumen fischen kann mit SCHWIMM-Wobblern sehr erfolgreich sein. Wichtig ist halt das du für die Fische nicht zu sehen bist, d.h. richtig gut gehts auch nur wenn du hinter nem Baum stehst oder ähnliches. Ich krabbel manchmal auf allen vieren durch die Wiesen und lieg dann am Wasser aufm Bauch um den Köder zu präsentieren, sieht für manche Spaziergänger sicher dämlich aus |supergri....
Interresant wäre halt zu wissen ob bei euch Brut besetzt wird oder Setzlinge, oder gar fangfähig. dann weisst halt eher wie vorsichtig du dich anzunähern hast. Wir besetzen seit eh und je nur Brut, das bedeutet das die Fische extrem scheu sind. ne 30er Bafo ist bei uns etwa 5 Jahre alt und kennt auffällige Köder wie Spinner natürlich längst. Bei Zuchtforellen ist es eher so, das sie einen relativ gleichmässig eingeholten Spinner eher attackieren als einen stark ausbrechenden Wobbler oder gar nen "sich ständig am Grund versteckenden" Gummi.

Tjo, also wie gesagt nur schwimmende Wobbler und ein bissel nach den Futterfischen (koppe,elritze etc.) richten.
Salmo Bullhead, Salmo Hornet,  versch. Ugly Ducklings oder die Dorados (z.B.http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/index.htm). sind alle bezahlbar und in bräunlichen, koppenähnlichen  Mustern erhältlich.
Führung: naja, stromab gefischt muss der Strömungsarm, der den Köder befördern soll, natürlich auf deiner Flusseite sein.
d.h. vom linken Ufer einen Busch am rechten Ufer abkloppen, ist schwierig wenn die Hauptströmung dort in der Mitte ist und deinen Köder über den Schnurbogen dorthin mitnimmt.Deshalb hab' ich soviel über die Annäherung gelabert, du musst die Strömungsverläufe deines Wassers schon gut kennen um dir nicht sofort beim ersten Wurf ne stelle zu versauen weil der Köder in ein Hindernis läuft oder ähnliches.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben  Rhöner


----------



## spinnermarv (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an die Vorgänger, konnte grade eben wieder eine schöne Bafo von ca. 40cm mit der Fliege fange. Das war echt der Hammer, es wimmelte nur so von Bafos die sind mir in der Dämmerung zwischen der Wathose herumgesprungen um Insekten zu fressen.:k


----------



## Smödi (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Leute, 
ich hatte heute das Glück ne wunderschöne 50er Bafo zu fangen.
Nur leider hat sie mehrere kleinere bis große kreisrunde Hautverletzungen. Die Haut sieht aus wie weggebrannt.
Die auf dem Foto ist ca. 4cm breit.
Hat jemand ne Ahnung ob sich´s um mehrere Verletzungen oder um ne Krankheit handelt.
Vieleicht habt Ihr ja schon mal sowas gesehen.


----------



## forellenfischer1 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

sieht nach ner krankheit aus.oder kormoran


----------



## florianparske (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Smödi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich hatte heute das Glück ne wunderschöne 50er Bafo zu fangen.
> Nur leider hat sie mehrere kleinere bis große kreisrunde Hautverletzungen. Die Haut sieht aus wie weggebrannt.
> Die auf dem Foto ist ca. 4cm breit.
> ...


Also nach einem Kormoran sieht das nicht aus, zu oberflächlich.
Da die wunde so kreisrund ist, könnte es vielleicht ein Neunauge gewesen sein, oder?

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Smödi (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



florianparske schrieb:


> Also nach einem Kormoran sieht das nicht aus, zu oberflächlich.
> Da die wunde so kreisrund ist, könnte es vielleicht ein Neunauge gewesen sein, oder?
> 
> Gruß
> Florian


Hallo Florian,
es befanden sich allerdings insgesamt sieben solcher Stellen auf dem Fisch, alle so ca. 1cm im Durchmesser und die eine große mit ca. 4cm.


----------



## Schleppfi (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Servus,

ich war heut auch mal wieder angeln und hab 2 Bachforellen aus Spinner gefangen. 50 cm und 43 cm waren die lang. Die grosse hatte nur noch ein Auge und eine Rückgratverkrümmung ( da hat wohl der Kormoran ganze Arbeit geleistet !! ) 
Gewässer: Neckar bei Rottweil.

Gruss
Björn


----------



## spinnermarv (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Schleppfi 

schönes foto von der forelle unterwasser. und petri an die großen forellen.|wavey:


----------



## Maik (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Smödi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich hatte heute das Glück ne wunderschöne 50er Bafo zu fangen.
> Nur leider hat sie mehrere kleinere bis große kreisrunde Hautverletzungen. Die Haut sieht aus wie weggebrannt.
> Die auf dem Foto ist ca. 4cm breit.
> ...




sieht aus wie sonnenbrand :q  ne spass bei seite würd das mal jemanden zeigen der sich mit krankheiten aus kennt (Gewässerwart oder so )


----------



## Smödi (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Maik schrieb:


> sieht aus wie sonnenbrand :q ne spass bei seite würd das mal jemanden zeigen der sich mit krankheiten aus kennt (Gewässerwart oder so )


Hallo Maik,
das habe ich gestern gemacht.
Habe die Bilder an den AVS Chemnitz geschickt.
Mal sehen was rauskommt.
Petri an Schleppfi, schöne Fische und schönes Gewässer.


----------



## Leski (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So durfte letzteds WE meine neue selbstgebaute Forellenrute "ein wenig" einweihen.Bild gibts nur von der Bachforelle,die biss gleich nach 2min.Eigentlich n guter Tag noch 3 Regenbogenforellen und etlich Döbel und BArsche


----------



## spinnermarv (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hi,

ich komm grade vom fliegenfischen wieder und wollte euch mal was fragen. ich habe mit einer goldkopfnymphe gefischt, konnte aber nur 2 bisse verzeichnen. eigentlich wollte ich schon wieder fahren, da ruckte es schon in der rute und der drill begann. zuerst spürte ich ein paar harte schläge in der rute, als der fisch dann plötzlich auf mich zu kam und ich die schnur einstrippte. dabei blieb der fisch die ganze zeit in grundnähe und ich konnte ihn nicht sehen. als ich dann glaubte den fisch landen zu können, im nachhinein ein schwerer fehler, riss er plötzlich locker 15m schnurr von der rolle, machte kurz stopp und riss dann direkt am knoten ab#q.
jetzt ist meine frage an euch, was für ein fisch war es?
zuerst dachte ich natürlich an eine  forelle, aber als der fisch dann die ganze zeit am grund war und schwer wie ein stein, habe ich gedacht es könnte auch eine barbe sein, oder?
was meint ihr?


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

wie jezZ ??? du dachtest der fisch wäre zur landung bereit obwohl du ihn noch gar nicht gesehen hattest ??#d
naja .... je nach größe des flusses/ baaches könnte es schon ne barbe gewesen sein ! ... 
lg


----------



## spinnermarv (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich habe den fisch ja schon in richtung kescher gezogen, der war ca. 1m vor meien füßen. aber es war halt recht tief.

p.s. der fluss war die wupper


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

aha ... jo dann passt das mit ner barbe eig. ganz gut ! könnte naürlich auch ne sicke forelle oder en döbel gewese3n sein ... aber ich halte die barbe für am warscheinlichsten !


----------



## Mr. Sprock (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da würde ich auch auf Barbe tippen. Die saugen sich mit ihren Flossen förmlich am Grund fest. In den ersten Minuten bekommt man die mit der Fliegenrute oft keinen Zentimeter hoch.


----------



## gezz (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War am Samstag auch nochmal los. Konnte bei strömendem Regen innerhalb von 6 Stunden 8 Bachforellen mit der Nymphe überlisten. Die Forellen hatten alle zwischen 30 und 40 cm. Hier die Fotos bevor ich baden gegangen bin und mein Handy den Geist aufgegeben hat. Schwimmen durften die Forellen übrigens auch alle wieder.

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Maik (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



gezz schrieb:


> War am Samstag auch nochmal los. Konnte bei strömendem Regen innerhalb von 6 Stunden 8 Bachforellen mit der Nymphe überlisten. Die Forellen hatten alle zwischen 30 und 40 cm. Hier die Fotos bevor ich baden gegangen bin und mein Handy den Geist aufgegeben hat. Schwimmen durften die Forellen übrigens auch alle wieder.
> 
> Gruß, Alex




hm schöne fische sehen aber eher nach 15-20cm aus trotzdem tolle fische #6


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri ... schöne fische und größer als 15-20 sind die ja wohl alle mal .. außerdem .. wen interessierts ?


----------



## Maok (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



pike/perch/Zander schrieb:


> petri ... schöne fische und größer als 15-20 sind die ja wohl alle mal .. außerdem .. wen interessierts ?



Genau meine Meinung.


----------



## Alexander2781 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

ich habe heute in unserem Forellenbach eine 37-er Bachforelle auf einen 2-er kupfernen Mepps Aglia gefangen.

Gruß und Petri Heil
Alexander


----------



## gezz (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Maik schrieb:


> hm schöne fische sehen aber eher nach 15-20cm aus trotzdem tolle fische #6



muss mich zwar nicht rechtfertigen, aber eine antwort auf deine implizite frage bekommst du trotzdem  :

zum einen habe ich kein maßband und habe die fische einfach nur geschätzt, zum anderen waren das die ersten, kleineren examplare vor meinem vollbad. 

messen ist ohnehin total überbewertet. meiner meinung nacht geht es einfach um schöne fische, nicht um deren größe. werde spekulative angaben zukünftig einfach weglassen und nur ein paar bilder posten.

gruß, alex


----------



## Maik (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

sorry wa net böse gemeint sind auf jeden fall tolle fische wie ich ja auch geschrieben habe 

ps ich messe auch nicht #6


----------



## gezz (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War auch nicht als "böse" aufgefasst #h

Zurück zum Thema: Hier noch eine von 6 "Kleinen"  vom letzten Ausflug mit der Trockenfliege an einen kleinen Wiesenbach.


----------



## Maik (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



gezz schrieb:


> War auch nicht als "böse" aufgefasst #h
> 
> Zurück zum Thema: Hier noch eine von 6 "Kleinen"  vom letzten Ausflug mit der Trockenfliege an einen kleinen Wiesenbach.


   na dann is ja gut 
ich fang jetzt auch mit fliege an binn ma gespannt


----------



## gezz (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

dann hast du dich ja sicher schon umfangreich informiert. weißt du schon auf was und wo du fischen möchtest? möchtest du einen wurfkurs - würde ich dir empfehlen - besuchen?

viele grüße,alex

p.s. gibt ja einen eigenen foren-bereich (den du sicher kennst) hierzu: "da wird ihnen geholfen"


----------



## spinnermarv (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Johnnie Walker

Wie holst du eigentlich die kleinen Gummis( ich glaube die heißen Banjo oder so?;+) ein, wenn du auf Forellen gehst?
Ich habe die nämlich auch und es stehen auch viele Forellen an den Stellen wo ich fische(zwar überwiegend kleine), aber ich krieg sie einfach nicht an den Haken.#c Bisher hab ich das nur mit der Fliege geschafft.

Petri spinnermarv|wavey:


----------



## spinnermarv (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke für den Tip. Also meine Angelladen hat die im Sortiment. Welche Größe brauchst du denn. Ich hab die nämlich in sehr klein. Wenn du willst kann ich dir ein paar schicken.
Beißen bei dir auch die kleinen auf die Gummis?


----------



## Maik (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



gezz schrieb:


> dann hast du dich ja sicher schon umfangreich informiert. weißt du schon auf was und wo du fischen möchtest? möchtest du einen wurfkurs - würde ich dir empfehlen - besuchen?
> 
> viele grüße,alex
> 
> p.s. gibt ja einen eigenen foren-bereich (den du sicher kennst) hierzu: "da wird ihnen geholfen"



ja mach nen wochenend kurs an der sinn freu mich schon riesig


----------



## Master Hecht (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gefangen auf Illex Chubby...
http://img13.*ih.us/img13/5029/dsc01093z.th.jpg

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## spinnermarv (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri master hecht!

war grad auch nochmal mit ner nymphe los und konnte eine schöne 40er fangen. eine größere habe ich noch im drill verloren.
@all: ich hoffe in den nächsten tagen kommen mal wieder mehr fangmeldungen rein, es waren mal mehr
|wavey:


----------



## spinnermarv (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

da ist natürlich mies#t
aber wie kann man die verlieren?|kopfkrat


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

jopp is mir auch schon passiert .. ahb se aber zum glück wiedergefunden ! .... 
ich war jezZ auch schon seit ewigkeiten nicht mehr am bach !!


----------



## myers (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

moin, 

bin  auch wieder auf der Pirsch gewesen - endlich. Hier eine Auswahl der Fotos. Highlights waren die hier gezeigten 36, 38, 40er.

...und petri allerseits!

[edit]
achja: allesamt 2er mepps aglia schwarz/gelb


----------



## spinnermarv (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri zu den schönen fischen.
meine anregung scheint gewirkt zu haben.wird bestimmt wieder mehr in nächster zeit.
dann viel glück für die nächste pirsch.......


----------



## myers (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Naja stimmt schon, wenig Fotos in letzter Zeit. Dann leg ich eben noch ein paar nach. 

Ich hatte ein sehr gutes Wochenende mit insgesamt 22 Bachforellen, es waren aber viele Kleine dabei. Hier die etwas gößeren Forellen. 

Entnommen habe ich insgesamt 4, der Rest konnte schonend zurückgesetzt werden.

Das letzte Bild war die erste gefangene Forelle, 28cm, noch auf einen 3er Mepps Aglia rot/silber. Der Drilling saß mit allen Haken  dermaßen unglücklich im Schlund, dass ich sie mitnehmen musste. 

Danach bin ich auf den 2er Aglia schwarz/gelb umgestiegen. Damit gab es dann keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## myers (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Zwischen den bereits gezeigten Fischen fing ich zahlreiche Winzlinge wie diese hier.


----------



## Lautertaler (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Leute ich wollte gestern auf Aal gehen und da dachte ich mir ich könnte es ja mal mit Sardinen probieren.
Und jetzt der Knaller:
Es haben mitten in der Nacht 2 wünderschöne Bachforellen gebissen.
Die hatten die Sardinen dermaßen inhaliert, das ich heute Abend mal im hellen probieren will eine Bafo mit Sardine zu überlisten.


----------



## Koalano1 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne Fische und top Fotos!!!
Jedes mal wenn ich hier reinschaue, dann ärger ich mich schwarz dass ich nicht so ein Gewässer in der nähe habe!
Weiter so Jungs!


----------



## Nordangler (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War gestern Abend los mit einem Kollegen.
Gesamt konnten wir 3 untermaßige Bachforellen landen. Zwischen 20 und 25 cm.
2 gute Bafo habe ich aus Dämlichkeit verrissen. Die Haken waren aufgebogen an einem Tau das im Wasser lag und ich Vollpfosten habe nach dem lösen nicht die Haken kontrolliert.
Die beiden verlorenen Fische tippe ich zwischen 30 und 40 cm.


Sven


----------



## Bluefire (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war gestern Mittag für 2 Stunden an einem Bächlein unterwegs und konnte dabei 4 schöne Bachforellen zwischen 34cm und 43cm überlisten!
Haben alle auf einen Billig-Spinner der Marke Jaxon gebissen, was mich ja immer wieder am meisten freut! :q
Es muss nicht immer der teure Mepps sein! 

Zum Schluss hatte ich noch an einem eher ruhigen Bereich, mit stark überhängendem Wurzeln, einen wahnsinnigen Biss.
Die Bachforelle schätze ich auf 60-65cm, leider stieg sie relativ schnell wieder aus.
Aber was solls, es kommen ja noch einige schöne Tage und wir sind nur 3 Leute die dort angeln... :m

Bilder kann ich leider keine machen, weil ich von der Arbeit schreibe.
Das Internet zu Hause ist wegen eines Providerwechsels lahmgelegt! 

EDIT:
@myers:
Danke für die ganzen Berichte und Bilder in der letzten Zeit! :m

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## myers (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

das Kompliment kann ich aber locker zurückspielen.
petri und viel glück bei der 60er-pirsch!


----------



## Bluefire (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das Petri an Euch alle hätte ich fast vergessen! :q

Morgen früh muss die Ü60er an den Haken! :m


----------



## Student (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi! Ein Bekannter von mir war mit der Wathose in der Lahn unterwegs und hat einige Forellen mit seinen neuen Wobblern überlisten können:


----------



## spinnermarv (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

keine schlechte größe!
was ist denn das für ein wobbler im ersten bild?


----------



## Student (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



spinnermarv schrieb:


> was ist denn das für ein wobbler im ersten bild?



ZipBaits PelletPellet S, der hat nur eine Länge von 2 cm :q


----------



## JonnyFirpo (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So, ich war heut wieder mal an der Zschopau unterwegs, und zwar das erste (!) Mal mit der Fliegenrute, wollte es halt mal testen...Ergebnis waren 4 Bafos bis max. 25cm. Es geht also, und das obwohl ich nicht wirklich mit dem Ding werfen kann...

Aber das war ja noch nicht alles... Hab die Nymphe mal bissl abtreiben lassen und zack rappelte es an der Rute und nach 3 vergeblichen Landeversuchen fand sich nach knapp 5 min diese schöne 42cm und 900g schwere Bachforelle in meinem Kescher :vik:
Und das beim ersten Mal und  zudem mit selbstgebundener Goldkopfnymphe! 

Herrlich! :q


----------



## spinnermarv (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

echt super fang. bei mir läufts auch am besten mit nymphen.
ich denke, dass ich am wochenende noch mal losziehe, um mein neues tackle zu testen.:k


----------



## Student (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Wie isn das Laufverhalten von diesem Pellet? Hat der überhaupt sowas^^?



Ich war nicht dabei, als die Forelle gefangen wurde und hab den Pellet-Wobbler noch nie gefischt...aber es war der erste Einsatz des ZipBaits Pellet Pellet und gleich eine Forelle. Die Japaner bezeichnen ihn zumindest als "lipless Crankbait", das Laufverhalten kommt sicherlich nur durch die Gewichtsverteilung und die Wölbung vorne, siehe die Bilder des Innenlebens auf ZipBaits.com

Anbei übrigens noch ein Bild der "Bachforellenpirsch" und Handlandung einer Forelle mit Wathose #h


----------



## mopzz (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri, schöne fische


----------



## jungangler 93 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

würdet ihr sagen das ein schlanker 9cm wobbler generell zu groß für 30-40 Bachforellen ist. ich würde ihn einsetzen damit ich keine untermaßige mehr fang( unser bach ist voll damit)


----------



## fishingexpert87 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@jungangler 93  zu groß is das nich .... wenn er schlank gebaut ist das ein super köder für große forellen.... allerdings sollte er nicht so schwer sein denn ein lauter klatscher kann auch mal fische verscheuchen probier doch mal!


----------



## fishingexpert87 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

also i finde 9 cm nich wirklich groß..... bin der meinung der wird von fast jeder forelle attackiert so ab 25cm ist jedenfalls bei mir so!! sieht das bei euch anders aus?? bekomme jedenfall nich mehr oder weniger bisse wie auf bedeutend kleiner köder.... jud viele mini forellen gibt es bei uns nich.....


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hi, 
ich denke auch dass man zwar mit der ködergröße selektieren KANN es aber eher nicht ratsam ist weil wie jonniewalker bereits sagte sich die fische auf die brut einstellen und meist dann fast nur auf diese ködergröße zu fangen sind !
um geziehlt die großen zu erwischen würde ich mir n deiner stelle lieber überlegen wo die fische an deinem bach die sichersten unterstände haben ! ( tief, ruhig, überhängende äste, bäume/ wurzeln im wasser ?, unterspühltes ufer ?)
wenn du den standplatz einer dicken forelle gefunden hast und den köder vor ihrem maul vorbeiziest wird sie zu 80 % zuschnappen ! ... 
lg Andy


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo
Nach langer langer Durststrecke endlich mal wieder Fisch:vik:
und _noch 2_ im Drill _verloren_ _#q

_Auf Lucky Craft Pointer 100 SP


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Endlich war ich auch mal wieder angeln:


----------



## Johnnie Walker (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri den Fängern!

Tolle Kombi Hakengröße 1


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri ... sehr schöne fische 

schmecken äschen eig. gut ? ich hab noch nie eine entnommen weil sie bei uns so selten sind und ich`s nicht genau wusste ! ...

lg


----------



## fishingexpert87 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hy lecker sind äschen!! bei uns leider auch sehr selten!


----------



## Aalstipper1 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

HI ,

konnte heute meine ersten beiden Bafos an einem für mich neuem Gewässer überlisten. Beide vielen auf einen weißen Miniwobbler herein.


----------



## myers (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin,

Petri, Aalstipper1. Sehr schöner Doppelpack!

Ich war heute auch kurz unterwegs und habe trotz Gewitterfront mein Fliegen-Tackle eingeweiht. Prompt konnte ich meine ersten beiden Fliegen-Bafos verbuchen. Zwar Kleine, aber Feine, auf Trockenfliege. Das Werfen muss ich allerdings noch üben, hr hr...

Etwas später ging noch eine schöne Bafo auf meinen Lieblingsspinner (1er Mepps Black Fury). Sie stand in etwa 80cm tiefer Strömung zwischen den Algen, und schnappte sich den stromabwärts geführten Spinner. Schätze Sie hatte nur etwa 28cm, aber dafür hat sie brutal gekämpft. Schon verwunderlich, wie unterschiedlich die Bafos in Ihrer Kampfkraft ausfallen. Ich habe schon 40er rausgezogen die nicht halb so viel Terz gemacht haben...

Grüße, myers


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dickes Petri an alle ! 
tolle Bilder !! 
wir waren heute zu zweit auch mal wieder los !! ... 
war zwar sehr nass und dreckig aber echt ein super gelungener trip ! .. ich habe unter anderem die dickste forelle überhaupt für mich aus diesem Bach gezogen !
ich schreibe noch nen längeren bericht wenn ich die bilder hab !
lg Andy


----------



## Baschtii (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So bin auch hab auch gestern eine Bachforelle erwischt. Allerdings als Beifang, denn ich bin auf Aal an einem Seerosenfeld gegangen. Sie hat 38cm auf Tauwurm.  Hab so schon 2 Bafos von der selben Länge überlisten können.


----------



## catfish 69 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

war heute am lochbach in augsburg unterwegs!! habe zwei döbel gefangen, dann begann es zu regnen! dachte mir geh ich heim oder mache ich noch ein paar würfe !?!!habe noch mal ausgeworfen als es einen heftigen ruck macht!!nach einem tollen drill konnte ich eine schöne 40er bafö landen.kommt morgen gleich auf den grill!!!http://www.anglerboard.de/board/%5BURL=http://img395.*ih.us/i/cimg3550.jpg/%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://img395.*ih.us/img395/7476/cimg3550.th.jpg%5B/IMG%5D%5B/URL%5D


----------



## catfish 69 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

sorry hab leider das bild vergessen !!!hier der linkhttp://www.siteupload.de/p973654-CIMG3548JPG.html


----------



## catfish 69 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hab heute ander wertach gleich nochmal eine bafo landen können!! ist auf einen forellenwobbler eingestiegen!!direkt unter einem busch!!http://www.siteupload.de/t974647-Bild002jpg.jpg


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri schönes ding !!!!


----------



## Wallerschreck (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Habe meine Eltern gestern gebeten mir fürs Aalangeln doch mal ein paar Tauwürmer mit zu bingen...es kam wie es kommen musste..die Dinger als erstes gekauft und dann stadtbummel gemacht. Als ich sie am abend in Empfang nahm waren natürlich alle hin.
Damit sie nicht umsonst gestorben sind bin ich dann heute mit Wurm"leiche" am Jigkopf auf BaFo raus gegangen..hat gut funktioniert. 4 Bafos (davon leider nur eine maßig) konnte ich verhaften leider hielten die toten Würmer nicht mehr gut am Jig und waren schnell leer. 
Darum habe ich dann mit KuKös weiter gefischt und habe einen erstklassigen Spot entdeckt. Direkt in Folge hatte ich zwei sehr schöne Bafos jenseits der 40 als Nachläufer. Eine ist sogar mehrmals hinter dem Spinner hergeschwommen hat aber nicht zugepackt 
Morgen werde ichs mal mit treibender Wasserkugel und Köderfischchen dort versuchen.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War gestern für 7h los und habe genau 25 Bachforellen gefangen und hatte nochmal so viel Aussteiger, Nachläufer und Bisse. Leider handelte es sich überwiegend nur um Fische von 20-25cm, weshalb ich nach der 4. untermaßigen Bafo auf Schonhaken wechselte. Köder waren Illex Squirrel, 2er Mepps und Traper Twister.

Als Beifang gab es noch einen Minibarsch und zwei Döbel von ca. 30cm. Ich habe kein einziges Foto gemacht, wäre in meinen Augen unnötig gewesen untermaßige Fische zuknipsen (war gestern aber auch sowieso zu faul dafür^^).


----------



## froggy31 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gestern an der Sieg endlich meine erste Bafo (35cm) dieses Jahr erwischt.
Köder war ein Mini Blinker (Colonel Z 6gr.)


----------



## fishingexpert87 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri... werd heut abend auch mal schauen was sich ausn fluß kitzeln lässt


----------



## fishingexpert87 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hy jungs..... war heut mal wieder los an ein kleinen bach und konnte schönen fisch aus nem gumpen locken  auf ugly duckling wobbler 5cm


----------



## otterfisch (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*






5er Fliegenrute, Streamer, 67cm. 
Viel Adrenalin.|supergri
Und einen Topguide der sich bei der Landung halb in die Fluten gestürzt hat.

Unvergessen: Der Moment wo sie im Drill das erste Mal in 2 Metern Wassertiefe die Sonne reflektierte...

Danke für das Erlebnis, Fisch!


----------



## davis (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wunderschöner Fisch, fettes Petri!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Was für Biester!
Allerdickstes Petri!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Super Fisch und tolle Fotos, Petri!


----------



## Itets (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

viel geiler gehts nicht! - Petri


----------



## MuggaBadscher (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hammer Fang, spitzen Fotos und eine super Entscheidung solch einen Fisch wieder schwimmen zu lassen! #6
Petri!!


----------



## catfish 69 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

war heute morgen schon am kanal unterwegs!!versuchte es mit grundmontage auf barben aber nach 3untermassigen barben(schwimmen alle wieder!!!)sellte ich auf spinnangeln um!!
konnte dann unter einer brücke diese hübsche 40er bafo rauskitzeln!!war ne tolle kämpferin, glaubte sogar schon ich hätte sie verloren!!!toller abschluss für nen schönen angeltag!!hier noch nen bild!!http://www.siteupload.de/p980735-senkelbbafojpg.html


----------



## Nordangler (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Allen Fängern mal ein dickes Petri!!! Hoffe, dass ich ab August wieder los komme zum angeln auf unsere rot getupften Schönheiten.


Sven


----------



## jungangler 93 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heilige *******!

was für forellen gibts bei euch. bei uns ist eine :c45 kapital :cund ihr fangt 70 :m. Fettes Fettes Petri Heil:m. weiter so


----------



## Alexander2781 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war am Samstag auch wieder mal los. Gefangen habe ich 3 Bachforellen mit 33, 34 und 40 cm, alle mit einem goldenen 3er Mepps überlistet. 
Die Bafos habe ich alle in einem Wehrgraben gefangen.


----------



## maesox (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Diese "Rotgetupfte" gabs gestern Abend kurz vor Dunkelheit:

http://img43.*ih.us/img43/4669/img1817u.jpg

TL
Matze#h


----------



## Johnnie Walker (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri!
Hatte eben 8 Stück aber nix vorzeigbares


----------



## angelsüchto (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

huhu,
ich hab schon seit einigen wochen schöne lange forellen an meinem hausgewässer beobachten können,aber leider keine gefangen einen dicken biss auf einen 3 cm sinkenden wobbler,und ein 50er döbel ebenfalls auf den wobbler,nun will ich morgen früh gegen 4 aufstehn und die mal auf die schuppen legen,bei erfolg werde ich natürlich posten|wavey:


----------



## fishingexpert87 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hy na dann viel glück!!
war die letzten tag auch unterwegs am fluß konnte einige mit 35-40 cm fangen und eine große ist ausgestiegen war aber auch wieder ein einschlag in der peitsche  uiuiui naja vielleicht kann i euch  sie bald zeigen das geile fischlein #6


----------



## Johnnie Walker (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute los, zum ersten mal durfte ich an den Bach der durch mein Dorf fließt. Es hat jede menge Spaß gemacht . An die 20 Bafo konnte ich landen (natürlich alles mit Schonhaken) und davon hatten die meisten Maß. Dem Pächter habe ich, dann als Dankeschön ein paar mitgebracht. 
Nach dem Urlaub gehe ich nochmal los und stelle dann mal einen Bericht mit Fotos in den Thread!


----------



## Steinadler (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

^ ich sag nur gierig ^


----------



## fishingexpert87 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hehe.... verständlich kann man sich wirklich in ein rausch angeln#6 aber leider ist so ein kleiner bach schnell leer


----------



## Johnnie Walker (4. August 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Steinadler schrieb:


> ^ ich sag nur gierig ^



pfff.. nach vier Forellen war dein Jagdwille schon erloschen^^


----------



## catfish 69 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

war heute mal wieder an der wertach bei augsburg unterwegs!!!konnte gleich hintereinander zwei schöne 40er bafös fangen!!gingen beide auf nen 2er mepps!!gruss aus augschburghttp://www.siteupload.de/p986693-40erbafsjpg.html


----------



## Bonifaz (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

im Mecklenburgischen jetzt auch ein Bächlein entdeckt wo es Bachies und Döbel gibt. Meine beiden 1. Versuche waren vielversprechend. Döbel bis 35cm und eine 25 iger Bachforelle
alles releast.....
#6


----------



## catfish 69 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

2schöne fische!!war heute auch mal wieder am bach unterwegs!!dachte grade du musst einpacken weil ein heftiges gewitter aufzog!!aber einen wurf machste noch und schon knallt was auf meinen mepps spinner! grade noch rausbekommen das gute stück ,bis es richtig abging über mir !!hier das ergebnisshttp://www.siteupload.de/p988687-42cm900gjpg.html


----------



## Bonifaz (10. August 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@cat9

Guter Fisch. In welcher Gegend angelst du denn ?


----------



## maesox (22. August 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Diese Wumme gabs heute aus nem kleinen Bach:

http://img6.*ih.us/img6/6485/img1875l.jpg


http://img19.*ih.us/img19/5567/img1873cug.jpg 
An der leichten PacBay ein heißer Tanz


----------



## DRU (22. August 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schönes Teil Matze,

dickes Petri:q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (22. August 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Toller Fisch und schönes Foto, Petri!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (22. August 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*












War eben mit nem Freund los, konnten 7 überlisten.


----------



## Case (30. August 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wir haben das Bachforellenangeln dieses Jahr schwer vernachlässigt.

Gestern zogen wir mal los.

Zuerst fing mein Vater eine gute Bachforelle, und dann fing ich, nach über 30 Jahren Donaufischen meinen ersten Donausaibling. 

Leider liegt meine Speicherkarte im sterben. Wenigstens konnte ich noch paar Bilder vom Saibling machen.

Case


----------



## bobbl (30. August 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ maesox
schickes Röllchen, was ist das für eine?


----------



## Blauzahn (30. August 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



maesox schrieb:


> http://img19.*ih.us/img19/5567/img1873cug.jpg
> An der leichten PacBay ein heißer Tanz



Gratulation und ein "Petri" zu diesem Prachtexemplar #6
Eine richtige Schönheit, stolz und erhaben...
wie oft SIE wohl gesiegt hat?
Den "Tanz" kann ich mir lebhaft vorstellen.....
und man sieht wieder einmal, was in kleinen Bächen so alles geht 

René


----------



## Johnnie Walker (30. August 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War nach langer Zeit endlich wieder mit Steinadler los. Der Tag war super 
Er war mit der Fliege los und ich mit der Spinne, zusammen konnten wir zehn Bachforellen fangen von denen drei über 40cm hatten, eine unter 30cm und die restlichen über 30cm. 

Zwei nahmen einen weißen Twister und fünf den Rapala X-Rap.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Case schrieb:


> Wir haben das Bachforellenangeln dieses Jahr schwer vernachlässigt.
> 
> Gestern zogen wir mal los.
> 
> ...



Bei all den schönen Postings und Bildern= Das ist ein richtiger Highlight! Kann die Freude nachempfinden! 30 Jahre ist ja schliesslich ne lange Zeit für so eine Überraschung!:vik:


----------



## fishingexpert87 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hy jungs schöne fische!!! ich werd heut auch mal wieder los auf die schönheiten


----------



## Nordangler (3. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich durfte vorgestern mal wieder los. Doch statt Getupfte gab es satt Barsche. Um die 40 Stück durften wir zu zweit verhaften.


Sven


----------



## Nordangler (6. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Endlich mal wieder angeln. 
Heute war ich dann mal kurz entschlossen an die Treene mit einem Freund.
Schon die ersten Würfe gab es immer wieder Barsche bis 28 cm.
Insgesamt konnten wir 51 Barsche verhaften, wobei wir 10 Stück mitnahmen zum filitieren.
Desweiteren biss ein Brassen um die 45 cm auf einen Twister. 
Nach einigen Stellungswechsel konnten wir auch einige Bachforellen verhaften. Die meisten um die 25 cm.
Eine größere mit 41 cm durfte dann mit nach Hause. Da ist das Mittagessen für morgen gerettet.
Insgesamt ein sehr schöner Angeltag.


Sven


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gratulation meinem Vorposter! Da war ja immerhin richtig Action bei so vielen Fischen (man weiß ja vorher nicht, was letztendlich zuschnappt). 
Ich war auch nach etwas längerer Zeit mal wieder unterwegs und hab in 5 Stunden nichts gesehen, was auf Fische im Wasser schliessen lässt! Am Abend nicht eine steigende Forelle. Rein überhaupt nichts! Merkwürdig?!


----------



## locotus (8. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da die Schonzeit bald beginnt, hab ich heute Abend das gute Wetter für die wahrscheinlich letzte Forellenpirsch des Jahres genutzt. 

Mit kleinen Spinnern und Wobblern ging es an eine teife Stelle im Fluss. Zwischen dem hohen Uferbewuchs eine kleine Schneiße gesucht.

Ertser Wurf mit einem Spinner und schon konnte ich den ersten Fisch bei der Attacke des Spinners beobachten. Und er gewann die erste Runde. Ok neuer Spinner neues Glück. Wieder seh ich den Fisch attackieren und wieder ist er der Sieger. Das Spiel wiederholt sich beim Wobbler und noch einem Spinner. Ich konnte nicht genau sehen ob es eine Forelle oder ein Döbel war.

Ok , dachte ich, probier ich's an einer anderen Stelle aber da war nichts. Also nochmal zurück zum ersten Spot. 

Zweiter Wurf und plötzlich zappelte was am anderen Ende. Nach ein paar Fluten konnte ich den Fisch das erste mal vor mir sehen. Eine Bachforelle wars nicht aber ein Döbel auch nicht. Also erstmal gekeschert. Zu meinem Erstaunen lag da eine 42er Regenbogenforelle im Kescher. Ein Fisch mit absolutem Seltenheitswert hier, da diese vor über 10 Jahren einmalig besetzt worden und damals auf alles gebissen haben was ins Wasser fiel und dementsprechend schnell wieder draußen waren.

So jetzt kann die Schonzeit kommen.

Gruß Lars


----------



## Johnnie Walker (8. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:


> Merkwürdig?!



Ich denke nicht. Ist bei mir nicht anders, ich vermute, dass das Wetter bzw. dessen Auswirkungen wie hohe Wassertemperatur und niedriger Wasserstand, besonders den Bachforellen auf den Magen schlägt. 



locotus schrieb:


> Ein Fisch mit absolutem Seltenheitswert hier, da diese vor über 10 Jahren einmalig besetzt worden und damals auf alles gebissen haben was ins Wasser fiel und dementsprechend schnell wieder draußen waren.



Na hoffentlich ist die nur durch Zufall von Außen ins Gewässer gekommen. -.-


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute sah es schon anders aus trotz heissen Temperaturen. Die erste Getupfte war ca. 6 cm lang; es folgten drei Untermassige um die 20. Nach mehrmaligem Standortwechsel hab ich dann wohl die grösste Bafo meines Lebens verloren. Quasi im Vorbeigehen mal den Pinn an einer nicht so vielversprechenden Stelle ins Wasser befördert und die Post ging sofort ab. Kescher noch verpackt und die Landung mit der Hand ging in die Hose. Sie war ganz vorne gehakt und wenn ich die Grösse genau wüsste, wäre dass schon toll. Sie hatte bestimmt über 50! 
Zwei massige Fischlein habe ich auch noch gefangen und zwar beide beim Einholen des Köders auf den blinkenden Goldhaken! Übrigens hab ich auf die Art und Weise schon einmal einen grossen Hecht gefangen!:q


----------



## locotus (9. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich ist die nur durch Zufall von Außen ins Gewässer gekommen. -.-



Das ist die große Frage, wo kommt sie her. Sie war auf jedenfall schon länger hier, da die Färbung des Fleisches, der einer Bachforelle in nichts nachsteht. Vom damaligen Besatz wird sie wohl nicht mehr sein, dann wäre sie sicherlich größer. Über neue Besatzmaßnahmen wurde zwar immer mal wieder gemunkelt, halte ich aber für unwahrscheinlich. Bleibt eigentlich nur die Möglichkeit, das einige von damals überlebt haben und wie der vorkommene Bafo-Bestand einen kleinen Bach zum Laichen nutzen.
Das soll zwar nicht so häufig vorkommen in unseren Breiten, erscheint mir aber am schlüssigsten.


----------



## florianparske (9. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo locotus,

seit ihr die einzigen Pächter des Flusses?
Welche Nebenbäche fließen hinein und liegen irgendwelche Teiche daran?
In welches Gewässer mündet der Fluss?

Was ich mit den Fragen bewirken will:
Forellen wandern durchaus Flüsse auf und ab.

Wir setzten auch keine Regenbogner ein, aber durch an Nebenbächen liegende Teiche oder Besatzmaßnahmen anderer "Mitpächter" des Flusses gelangen auch ab und zu (recht selten) Regenbogner in unser Teilstück.

Das halte ich für am wahrscheinlichsten!

Gruß
Florian


----------



## locotus (10. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Florian,

da hast du sicher recht,zumal Refos als nicht standorttreu gelten.

Für eine Strecke von ca. 22 km, die uns als Pachtgewässer zur Verfügung stehen, kann ich andere Besatzmaßnahmen oder Forellenteiche ausschließen. Der Fluss ist die Aller über die Nebenflüsse Oker, Lippe, Forellenanlagen jenseits Wolfsburg ist es sicherlich möglich das Refos hinneinkommen. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es hier soviele Hindernisse, Düker unter dem MLK und unzählige Wehre, die es den Fischen sehr schwer machen über eine größere Strecke zu wandern. Aber wie heißt es doch so schön, nichts ist unmöglich.

Gruß Lars


----------



## Nordangler (10. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich durfte gestern Abend noch schnell in Begleitung meiner Frau los. Innerhalb einer Stunde biss leider keine Salmonide, dafür konnte meine Frau 13 Barsche bis 29 cm auf die Schuppen legen und meinereiner konnte 18 Barsche verhaften.
Die 7 größten durften für den Räucherofen mit, der Rest schwimmt wieder fröhlich in der Treene.

Sven


----------



## crazyracer22 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an alle!!!!
War schon lange nicht mehr auf der Pirsch, konnte aber letzten Sonntag den Schmalen überreden mit mir los zu ziehen.
Hatten gut eine Stunde nichts weder Biß noch nen Nachläufer, als auf einemal meine Rute krumm war zum Vorschein kam diese schöne 55ger leider hat sie nicht viel Theater gemacht war schnell im Kescher.
Schöne Grüße


----------



## opfer (15. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ohhh jonnie walker in the house   houdaa   wass nen bob marlien mit seiine 10 cm forellen     gollum   jonie walker biggest gay loard


----------



## spinnermarv (15. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

wat soll'n dat!!!! 

dumm labern, aber nichts fangen!!!


----------



## BigEarn (15. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Und schon isser weg, zurück in den Kindergarten, wo er hergekommen ist :q


----------



## Nordangler (15. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Letzter Lagebericht. War mal wieder mit einem Bekannten unterwegs an der Treene.
Einige Barsche um die 25 cm. Eine Bafo um die 45 cm und einen Hecht um die 60-70 cm vergeigt.

Sven


----------



## Johnnie Walker (15. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri allen Erfolgreichen!
Eben geschneidert, nur einen Fehlbiss auf Turbotail -.-


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Geschneidert hab ich Sonntag auch; aber vor der Schonzeit muss ich mindestens noch dreimal los. Ne 55 er (Glückwunsch!) erwarte ich allerdings nicht. Egal; dafür kann ich immer so schön den Eisvogel und Fledermäuse beobachten. Kein Witz! Am hellichten Tag sausen da Fledermäuse rum! Hab ich auch noch nirgendwo gesehen!


----------



## Steinadler (16. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

sehr schöner fang crazyracer!!!bräuchte ich auch nochmal   ..... könntest du mir verraten welche rute das auf dem foto ist?!


----------



## Trout killer (16. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi,
Schöner Fisch @crazyracer,aber deine Bafo sieht mir mehr nach nem Seefo verschnitt aus!!!
Werden bei euch forellen besetzt??Weil bei uns passiert das öfters das mit den Bafos auch Seefos reinkommen.

Grüße Trout killer


----------



## Steinadler (17. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sefo und Bafo sind der selbe Fisch nur Färbung ist anders genau wie bei der Mefo deswegen Kreuzungen sind eig normale Vermehrung .... Glaube ich zumindest zu wisssen |kopfkrat


----------



## Grundblei (18. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Momentan läufts ganz gut bei uns an den Bächen. Heute drei Bachforellen zwischen 30 und 37 und gestern nen dicken 49cm Döbel.. so kanns bis zum Saisonende weitergehen!


----------



## schakal1182 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nachdem gestern beim Zandertreffen nichts gebissen hat habe ich auch heute bei der Bachforellenjagd abgeschneidert...

Momentan ists echt zum :v
Geht nix...


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



schakal1182 schrieb:


> Nachdem gestern beim Zandertreffen nichts gebissen hat habe ich auch heute bei der Bachforellenjagd abgeschneidert...
> 
> Momentan ists echt zum :v
> Geht nix...



Da musst Du mal woanders angeln: 5 mit Maß, 4 ohne Maß aber dann noch 2 gigantische Döbel!:q An der Stelle würde mancher noch nicht einmal einen Versuch wagen! Ich gehe mindestens noch dreimal bis zum 01.10.! |wavey:


----------



## schakal1182 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:


> Da musst Du mal woanders angeln: 5 mit Maß, 4 ohne Maß aber dann noch 2 gigantische Döbel!:q An der Stelle würde mancher noch nicht einmal einen Versuch wagen! Ich gehe mindestens noch dreimal bis zum 01.10.! |wavey:




ich hätte doch in den H-thaler Verein gehen sollen.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (20. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:


> An der Stelle würde mancher noch nicht einmal einen Versuch wagen!



Darf ich fragen was du damit meinst?
Ist die Stelle besonders hängerträchtig, aus anderen Gründen schwer zu befischen oder ist sie einfach nur besonders unauffällig bzw. ein untypischer Standpunkt?


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen was du damit meinst?
> Ist die Stelle besonders hängerträchtig, aus anderen Gründen schwer zu befischen oder ist sie einfach nur besonders unauffällig bzw. ein untypischer Standpunkt?



Buschwerk von allen Seiten (auch von oben). Dazwischen aber eine kleine Lücke! Das alles hinter einer Kurve in einem Gumpen (da fliesst das Wasser am Rand gegen die Flußrichtung und genau dort hab ich schon 4 Döbel über 4 Pfund gezuppt). Auf Bafo angel ich dort mit Wurm an der 10Gramm-Pose auf Grund. Das funktioniert prima.:q


----------



## crazyracer22 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ steinadler das ist eigentlich eine Vertikal Peitsche von Daiwa die ONE&HALF ist extrem hart. Echt gute Köderführung bei kleinen Wobblern weil man sie so genial durchs Wasser schlagen kann!!!!
@ trout killer ja bei uns wird auch eingesetzt und unser Gewässer ist unterhalb vom Möhnesee also könnte es auch sein das sich von dort auch mal eine verirrt wenn Hochwasser ist.
Ziehe glaube heute Abend auch nochmal los mal sehen was so geht!
Schöne Grüße


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

10 Stunden am Wasser gewesen: Hab alle Bafo bis auf 2 (über 35) wieder schonend zurückgesetzt! Ich hätte heute 20 fangen können, bin dann aber umgestiegen auf Döbel (mit Käse)! Ich hab keine Ahnung, wieso die hier so dick sind (angelt keiner darauf?). Der Grösste war wieder knapp 5 Pfund! Nach dem Spektakel waren in dem Gumpen alle Fische weg!|supergri
Noch was ist mir aufgefallen: Bis ca. 15.00 Uhr lief es gut; danach war schlagartig Ende. Auch abends (19-20Uhr) nichts!|kopfkrat


----------



## Johnnie Walker (22. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri!
Kannst du die 5er Döbel vielleicht beim nächsten mal messen?
Wäre interessant zu wissen wie das Größen/Gewichtverhältniss ist.


----------



## schakal1182 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:


> 10 Stunden am Wasser gewesen: Hab alle Bafo bis auf 2 (über 35) wieder schonend zurückgesetzt! Ich hätte heute 20 fangen können, bin dann aber umgestiegen auf Döbel (mit Käse)!



Warst du anfangs mit Kunstködern unterwegs? Oder sind die getupften auf Wurm gegangen?



Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:


> Noch was ist mir aufgefallen: Bis ca. 15.00 Uhr lief es gut; danach war schlagartig Ende. Auch abends (19-20Uhr) nichts!|kopfkrat



Habe gestern Mittag einen Fliegenfischer an eurer Strecke gesehen (bei der Friedhofsbrücke). Er hatte dort zwei zaghafte Bisse auf Trockenfliege.
Bei uns geht abends auch nicht mehr viel. Und niergendwo steigen die BaFos. Trockenfliege kannst du bei uns getrost vergessen.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Döbel war zwischen 51 und 53 cm (nach Eigenmarkierung an der Angel).
@schakal = Ich war hinter dem Sportplatz und dann weiter abwärts. Die nächsten Tage werde ich es noch einmal an der Hundestrecke versuchen. Da sitzen zwischen den Bafo die dicken Karpfen!


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@schakal = Anfangs mit Wobbler, dann Pose mit Wurm und dann Käse. Immer schön auf Grund.


----------



## King_Of_Aal (23. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da kann ich auch noch was hier beisteuern! Die letzte war eine eingesetzte , sieht man ja an den Flossen ganu gut also vorne die verkrüpplung, beim Ausnehmen dachte ich nur an Laich aber es waren fast nur kleinfische drin , überhaupt kein laich ....

Petri Heil euch allen!!

mfg chris


----------



## King_Of_Aal (23. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Köder waren überigens Trockenfliege , Balzer Earthworm Imitat und schöner kleiner Wobbler


----------



## crazyracer22 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an alle die was gefangen haben! Ich habe bei mir am Gewässer gestern auch zwei Döbel gesehen aber nicht in Gumpen sondern direkt in der Strömung sie sind auch beide gut über 50cm, wird mit sicherheit lustig wenn sie am Haken hängen ;-)
hatte dann noch zwei Nachläufer die aber keine Lust auf den Chubby hatten!
Probiere es heute nochmal


----------



## schakal1182 (25. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute hats ausnahmsweise mal geschnackelt. #6

Geplant war ein Runde Spinnfischen am Fluss und für den Fall dass nix beißt würde es danach an die Vereinsteichanlage gehen. Deswegen hatte ich schonmal eine Pose, Haken und Tauwürmer mit in die Weste gepackt (Dort ist Spinnfischen verboten).

Doch es kam anders:
Nach ein paar Würfen hakte ich einen ca. 6cm langen Brutfisch durch den Kopf was sich sehr negativ auf seine Gesundheit auswirkte. Um das beste aus der blöden Situation zu machen bastelte ich um auf Posenmontage und bot den Köderfisch an mehreren Stellen erfolglos an.
Dann befischte ich eine schmale Rausche mit anschließender, tiefer Rinne. Hier hatte ich in der Vergangenheit beim Spinnfischen schon ein paar mal Kontakt mit einer guten Bachforelle gehabt, haken ließ sie sich bis dato aber nicht. Bis heute. Als die Pose zum zweitenmal durch die Rinne dümpelte, kam ein Biss, der mit einem sofortigen Anschlg quittiert wurde. Ich merkte sofort, dass diese Forelle keine ganz Kleine mehr war. Nach kurzem Drill landete sie im Kescher und ließ sich vermessen - glatte 40cm. Gut 20cm mehr als die letzten Forellen die mir in letzter Zeit an den Haken gingen...

Endlich mal wieder erfolgreich am Fluss unterwegs gewesen! :vik:


----------



## crazyracer22 (25. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri! Ich war auch diese Woche unterwegs einen kompletten Nachmittag aber nicht zum Spinnen sondern um ein paar neue Plätze zu schaffen was mir auch echt gut gelungen ist!!!!!!
Anschließend bin ich noch zu einem alten Flußlauf von uns gefahren und konnte da 2 Forellen und ein Barsch überlisten, die Forellen hatten 32 und 41cm die kleinere wollte nicht bis zum Fotoshooting bleiben und der Barsch naja ohne Worte das Foto zeigt alles!!!!
Fotos folgen morgen konnte leider nur Handycam Bilder machen.
Schöne Grüße


----------



## maesox (27. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöner kann ein Saisonabschluß nicht sein....für mich jedenfalls  ;-))):


*57cm*

http://img28.*ih.us/img28/3953/ablach57bafo.jpg

http://img136.*ih.us/img136/4017/bafoablach57ii.jpg


TL
Matze


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Toller Fang Matze Dickes Petri!!!


----------



## Slotti (27. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Boah Matze,

geiler Fisch, ganz dickes Petri !!!


----------



## crazyracer22 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wow die kann sich sehen lassen tolle Färbung


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Was für ein Fisch? Super! #6Da träume ich von; aber neidlos!:q
@schakal1182= Hab heute 5 Std. keine Schuppe gesehen. Wasser so klar wie nie und morgen kommt das Finale! Dann ist es ja bekanntlich bis 01.03.2010 vorbei!:c


----------



## schakal1182 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an maesox zum Prachtfisch! |bigeyes




Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:


> @schakal1182= Hab heute 5 Std. keine Schuppe gesehen. Wasser so klar wie nie und morgen kommt das Finale! Dann ist es ja bekanntlich bis 01.03.2010 vorbei!:c


Habs gestern abend nochmal probiert - aber diesmal vorsätzlich mit totem Köderfisch an  Posenmontage. Hat geklappt :q Auf Kunstköder ging nix.
Hat euer Verein die Schonzeiten ausgeweitet? Ende ist doch normalerweise am 20. Oktober?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



schakal1182 schrieb:


> Hat euer Verein die Schonzeiten ausgeweitet? Ende ist doch normalerweise am 20. Oktober?



;+

Schonzeit Bachforelle ist bei uns 15.10. bis        31.03. denke mal nicht das es irgentwo 01.10. - 20.10. ist, oder?


----------



## fishingexpert87 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

schöner fisch!! war auch nochmal fischen konnte ne 42er fangen auf salmo minnow was großes lies sich nicht mehr locken aber was schönes #6 auf was fischt ihr eingetlich wenn schonzeit ist??


----------



## schakal1182 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> ;+
> 
> Schonzeit Bachforelle ist bei uns 15.10. bis        31.03. denke mal nicht das es irgentwo 01.10. - 20.10. ist, oder?



War unglücklich formuliert, sorry. Ich meinte damit das Saisonende. Schonzeit in NRW: 20.10 - 15.03

@fishingexpert87: Schöne färbung hat sie!



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> schöner fisch!! war auch nochmal fischen konnte ne 42er fangen auf salmo minnow was großes lies sich nicht mehr locken aber was schönes #6 auf was fischt ihr eingetlich wenn schonzeit ist??



Zander


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (28. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

im allzu frühen frühjahr habe ich nach den ernüchternden erlebnissen dieses jahr am rhein beschlossen die angelei dieses jahr auf wenige tage zu begrenzen ! ... 
an ostern geh ich dann meerforellen angeln an die ostsee, aber ich glaube da sind bafo`s auch schon wieder auf !!


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

20.10 ? Wie komme ich auf den 01.10.????|kopfkrat
Das ist ja genial!:vik: Und ich hab mich heute schon verabschiedet: Mit 5 der besseren Größe!
Das ist ne Ding? Ich war fest im Glauben, dass die Schonzeit am Mittwoch anfängt! |bigeyes

@pike/perch/Zander= Was ist denn da los?|kopfkrat


----------



## Nordangler (29. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri den beiden Fängern zu den tollen Fischen.
Wir waren heute zum Abschluss noch einmal los. Ab 01.10 ist erst einmal Schonzeit.
Fangen konnten wir in 2 Stunden heute 24 Barsche bis 30 cm. Dazu kam ein kleiner Hecht um die 20 cm. 
2 große Forellen waren als Nachläufer zu sehen. Schätzungsweise hatte die eine um die 40 cm, während die andere Mitte 50 cm hatte. Bei der größeren könnte es sich auch um eine Meerforelle gehandelt haben.

Sven


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (29. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Ab 01.10 ist erst einmal Schonzeit.
> Sven



Stimmt: Schleswig Holstein;
 aber nur bis 31.12.!|bigeyes


----------



## Nordangler (30. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das stimmt!!
Mal schauen, wie es dann ab nächstes Jahr weiter geht.

Sven


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (30. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Das stimmt!!
> Mal schauen, wie es dann ab nächstes Jahr weiter geht.
> 
> Sven



Ist doch klar: Am 01.01.2010 wieder am Wasser stehen!:m


----------



## fishingexpert87 (30. September 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hy jungs!!

nächstes jahr gehts rund!!! ich hoffe werd mein traum erfüllen ne 60iger bafo #6

am 01.01??? ich muss bis 01.04 warten und am 01.05 mit spinnködern das wird ne lange zeit....


----------



## catfish 69 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

war gestern auch noch mal zum abschluss am kanal konnte noch 2 bafos (eine30, andere 33cm)erwischen!!nen kleinen hecht gabs auch noch hinterher!!gingen alle auf nen kleinen kupferspinner!tja das wars dann bei uns auf bachforelle, ab heute ist schonzeit!!leider.naja gibt ja noch andere fische zum glück!!grüsse und petri aus augsburg


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> am 01.01???


In Schleswig Holstein ist das so! Da gibt es die Ostfriesischen Bachfolellen; die laichen grundsätzlich immer im alten Jahr.:q

Ich kann noch ein paar Mal los aber dann ....:c


----------



## fishingexpert87 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ist voll die kurze zeit ey....:c fängste da manchma welche die noch nich gelaicht haben??


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> ist voll die kurze zeit ey....:c fängste da manchma welche die noch nich gelaicht haben??


Ich Rheinland! 20.10 Finito! 15.03. (wahrscheinlaich aber erst 01.04) wieder unterwegs!


----------



## GUNdalf (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Servus,
habe da mal ne Frage die halb Off-Topic ist^^...

Habe ab dem 12.10 Urlaub und wollte dann nochmal schön am Biggesee vom Ufer aus auf Seforelle gehen.

Passend zu letzten Fangmeldungen, wollte ich mich noch mal mit nem Perlmutt-Blinker ausstatten. 

Ich stehe jetzt vor der Frage, ob 7cm 18gr. oder 12cm 39gr.???

Was würdet ihr nehmen?

MfG


----------



## fishingexpert87 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ gundal beides #h


----------



## florianparske (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo zusammen,

war gestern nochmal an der Werre.
Eigentlich hatte ich es auf Barsche abgesehen oder aber einen Hecht, der an dieser Stelle auch ab und zu mal anzutreffen ist.

Da der Barsch der Zielfisch war, habe ich dementsprechend einen kleinen weißen Twister am Mini-Jigkopf gefischt.

Die eigentliche Barsch-Erfolgsstelle brachte nur ein paar Nachläufer, wovon einer hängen blieb.

Da habe ich mir gedacht, wirfste halt mal stromab.
Beim 3ten Wurf auf einmal Wiederstand und ein schöner Drill am leichten Gerät begann.
Zuerst dachte ich an einen 40-50cm Hecht.

Allerdings landete dann eine wunderschöne 45er Bachforelle im Kescher.

Fotos habe ich mitm Handy gemacht, muss die noch auf meinen Rechner laden, dann kann ich die online stellen.

Ein wahrlich gelungener Saison-Abschluss!

Eine schöne Bafo-freie Zeit wünsche ich euch allen!

Gruß
Florian


----------



## florianparske (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So, hier noch die Bilder Als Nachtrag.


----------



## fishingexpert87 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hy flo.....petri zur forelle #6


----------



## michi12 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ein wirklich schöner Fisch


----------



## Bonifaz (25. November 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hab mir mal die Zeit genommen diesen thread ganz durchzulesen. Fand ich schon interessant, zumal ich ja im juli auch schon gepostet habe.
Im katalog von stollenwerk werden diese Gummiwobbler "Fischli" angeboten. hat da einer schon erfolge mit erzielt ??


----------



## Seele (25. November 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wenn du die Spinner mit ner nachgeschaltenen Gummielritze meinst, dann hab ich da schon Erfolge gehabt. Gerade die größeren stehen da schon drauf.


----------



## jungangler 93 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



florianparske schrieb:


> So, hier noch die Bilder Als Nachtrag.


 
schöner fisch. ist mir neulichbeim döbelangeln mit käse passiert:c. da ich mit schonhaken konnte sie gut zurückgesetzt werde. ich hoff deine schwimmt auch wieder


----------



## Bonifaz (26. November 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ seele

nein, die bestehen ganz aus Gummi und sind entweder bläulich oder grünlich.
Sehen für mich gut aus und sollen in der schweiz der renner sein...


----------



## Bullwide (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi hab den Threat gerade erst gefunden , 
die Bachforelle hab ich im Sommer gefangen


----------



## Johnnie Walker (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri!
Aus welchem Gewässer hast du die denn gezaubert??? Sag jetzt bitte nicht Rhein


----------



## Bullwide (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Doch genau  die hat sich in den Rhein bei Duisburg verschwommen !!!


----------



## HardcoreFlyfisher (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich bin kein Experte, aber für mich könnte die Forelle auch eine aufgestiegene Meerforelle im Laichkleid sein.
Die für die Bachforelle typischen (aber nicht zwangsläufigen) roten Punkte fehlen und ich denke es ist wahrscheinlicher einen Aufsteiger am Rhein zu fangen als eine Bachforelle.
Ist nur meine Meinung.
Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Bullwide schrieb:


>


Da der Fisch vermutlich ohnehin tot ist - hast Du noch mehr Fotos als diese eine davon?


----------



## Bullwide (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@FoolishFarmer 

wenn du dir die mühe machen würdest und auf meine Seite schaust , würdest du auch lesen können das diese "Bachforelle" wieder schwimmt.
Weiss ja nicht wie du es handhabst aber ich nehme so gut wie nie Fisch mit und schon garnicht wenn es solch seltene Fänge für das Gewässer sind.
Ich hab noch mehr Fotos und werde sie wenn du mir nicht glauben magst , gerne noch 
einstellen .
Das werd ich am wochenend dann gerne für alle zweifler tun .
Achja schau dir meine Signatur an (falls du Englisch kannst ) .


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Warum so feindselig?!? |kopfkrat Interessant, wieviel Du aus einem halben Satz so alles interpretieren kannst.
Tatsächlich war es reine Neugier bezogen auf den Fisch, da das Bidl leider nicht ausreicht um ihn abschließend beurteilen zu können.

Und mit "Glauben oder nicht glauben" hat das erst Recht nichts zu tun. #d


Aber wenn Du schon so bedacht auf das Wohl der Fische bist, sei mir noch eine kleine Anmerkung gestattet:
Es handelt sich bei dem gezeigten Fisch um einen Salmoniden!!! Das ist hinsichtlich seiner Empfindlichkeit ein gewaltiger Unterschied zu einem Karpfen.
Trockene Hände in voller Breite auf der Haut eines solchens Exemplars sind nicht unbedingt förderlich für dessen Gesundheit. Vielleicht hakst Du einen solchen Fisch das nächste Mal lieber direkt im Wasser ab...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



HardcoreFlyfisher schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Experte, aber für mich könnte die Forelle auch eine aufgestiegene Meerforelle im Laichkleid sein.
> Die für die Bachforelle typischen (aber nicht zwangsläufigen) roten Punkte fehlen und ich denke es ist wahrscheinlicher einen Aufsteiger am Rhein zu fangen als eine Bachforelle.



Bach und Meerforelle sind biologisch afaik eh exakt die selbe Art , nur das die eine Form halt ins Meer wandert , die andere nicht.
Soweit ich weiß kann aus Meerforellenbrut auch durchaus Bachforellen werden sofern in dem Gewässer passende Lebensbedingungen sind und umgekehrt. Außerdem treiben die beiden "arten" es eh munter miteinander |uhoh: .

---> Mefo im laichkleid und Bafo sind nicht unterscheidbar , die ganze Sachen mit Ruten punkten usw. sind lediglich Anhaltspunkte.
Einziger eventuelles Unterscheidungsmerkmal ist das die Mefos nach der Schonzeit meistens totale Hungerhaken sind , da sie im Süßwasser nicht viel fressen , während die Bafos meist schon etwas besser genährt sind.

Hab in einem von mir befischten Gewässer auch beide Arten sehr gut vertreten (und dazu auch noch Lachse) , natürlich mit unterschiedlichen Schonmaßen, aber selbst n Aufseher an dem Gewässer konnt mir nicht sagen wie man die denn nun Unterscheiden soll .


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß kann aus Meerforellenbrut auch durchaus Bachforellen werden ... und umgekehrt.


Kann nicht nur - wird sogar meistens. Bachforellen liegt das "Wandern" in der Natur, einige von Ihnen wandern eben weiter als andere. Es gibt solche, die bis ins Meer wandern und andere die in die Unterläufe der Flüsse ziehen. Allen gemein bleibt, dass sie zum Laichen in die Oberläufe der Bäche ihrer Geburt ziehen (ist im Übrigen dasselbe wie mit der Seeforelle).
Wobei es durchaus auch genetisch unterschiedliche Stämme von Salmo trutta gibt. Und einige dieser Stämme neigen eben stärker zu größeren Wanderungen.



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> ---> Mefo im laichkleid und Bafo sind nicht unterscheidbar , die ganze Sachen mit Ruten punkten usw. sind lediglich Anhaltspunkte.
> Einziger eventuelles Unterscheidungsmerkmal ist das die Mefos nach der Schonzeit meistens totale Hungerhaken sind , da sie im Süßwasser nicht viel fressen , während die Bafos meist schon etwas besser genährt sind.


Einspruch euer Ehren. 
Ich behaupte trotzdem, dass man Meerforelle und Bachforelle (im Bach) sehr gut unterscheiden kann. Das mit den roten Punkten ist dabei sehr wohl ein Kriterium - neben der Größe, der Kondition und weiteren Eindrücken. Die Mefos die ich hier in den Bächen gesehen hab, sind übrigens alles andere als Hungerhaken. Große Bachforellen sehen (rein vom Konditionsfaktor her) nach dem Laichspiel in aller Regel nicht anders bzw. besser aus.



Dennoch - es gibt auch im Rhein einen eigenen Bachforellenstamm. Und der obige Fisch könnte diesem angehören (weshalb ich auch Interesse an mehr Fotos hatte). Die Tiere sind tatsächlich selten, man munkelt auch was von einer intensiven Orangefärbung (wozu der obige Fisch ja bestens passen würde). Es gibt Plätze am Rhein, wo jedes Jahr kapitale Exemplare dieses Stamms gefangen werden...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Einspruch euer Ehren.
> Ich behaupte trotzdem, dass man Meerforelle und Bachforelle (im Bach) sehr gut unterscheiden kann.



Ok dann werd ich dich im laufe der kommenden Saison mal mit Bildern versorgen und du sagst mir dann ob ich ne Bafo oder ne Mefo zurückgesetzt habe :q


----------



## Tisie (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi,



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Ok dann werd ich dich im laufe der kommenden Saison mal mit Bildern versorgen und du sagst mir dann ob ich ne Bafo oder ne Mefo zurückgesetzt habe :q


da bin ich dabei  ... wenn kleine MeeFos aufsteigen, kann es schonmal zu Verwechslungen kommen, aber meistens ist es recht eindeutig.

Anbei mal ein Foto von einem unserer letzten E-Fischen - ganz klar 'ne Meerforelle (dem Fisch geht's gut, da sind nur ein paar Beruhigungstropfen im Wasser, damit der Fisch bei der Untersuchung nicht so schlägt und sich verletzt).

Gruß, Matthias

--


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dazu kommt, das diese Forelle auf Rücken und Schwanzflosse Punkte hat. Bachforelle.
Nebenbei: Für einen Meefoaufsteiger auch n bischen lütt...


----------



## Tisie (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi,



Dolfin schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, das diese Forelle auf Rücken und Schwanzflosse Punkte hat. Bachforelle.


es gibt aber auch BaFos mit sehr wenigen oder auch ohne Punkte auf den Flossen, mal sehen, ob ich ein Foto finde. Bei Regenbogenforellen ist das eindeutiger, die haben immer Punkte auf den Flossen und das ist auch ein sicheres Unterscheidungsmerkmal zwischen ReFo und MeeFo (bei blanken Fischen im Meer).



Dolfin schrieb:


> Nebenbei: Für einen Meefoaufsteiger auch n bischen lütt...


... aber nicht unmöglich.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, das diese Forelle auf Rücken und Schwanzflosse Punkte hat. Bachforelle.
> Nebenbei: Für einen Meefoaufsteiger auch n bischen lütt...


Hö?!? Die meisten MeFos die hier zu uns zum ersten Laichen kommen sind 40-45cm... also sicher nicht größer als das Tier auf dem Bild.
Die Punktierung indes ist sehr groß, dass macht den Fisch so "interessant".


----------



## florianparske (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo zusammen,

bin jetzt kein MeFo Spezialist, aber steigen die MeFos im Sommer in die Flüsse auf?
Er hat gesagt, er hat sie im Sommer gefangen, was man auf dem Bild ja auch erkennen kann.

Ich würde eher schätzen, dass es eine BaFo ist.
Ist da irgendwo in der Nähe eine Mündung eines kleinenren Flusses? Könnt von da in den Rhein gewandert sein.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



florianparske schrieb:


> bin jetzt kein MeFo Spezialist, aber steigen die MeFos im Sommer in die Flüsse auf?


Juni/ Juli... :g


----------



## Johnnie Walker (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nicht streiten =(


----------



## HardcoreFlyfisher (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ey Leute, 
was ist denn nun los?
Er hat den Fisch doch zurückgesetzt und damit hat er richtig gehandelt.
Ob es nun eine Meerforelle oder eine Bachforelle ist werden wir wohl nicht mit 100%iger Sicherheit sagen können.
Daher wäre es doch schön, wenn jemand sachlich seine Argumente für Bach- oder Meerforelle vorlegt oder einfach sein Gefühl spielen läßt.
Zu dem Bachforellenstamm im Rhein mit der orange-rötlichen Färbung habe ich eine andere Theorie:
Ist das vielleicht eine selbstgemachte Rechtfertigung zur Entnahme von eigentlich geschützten Fischen (der Meerforelle).
Wenn man mal Bilder betrachtet geht die Färbung der Laichfische nämlich sehr oft ins rötliche/orangene.
Ist aber wie gessagt nur meine Theorie.
Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



HardcoreFlyfisher schrieb:


> Ob es nun eine Meerforelle oder eine Bachforelle ist werden wir wohl nicht mit 100%iger Sicherheit sagen können.
> Daher wäre es doch schön, wenn jemand sachlich seine Argumente für Bach- oder Meerforelle vorlegt oder einfach sein Gefühl spielen läßt.


Deshalb habe ich bereits in meinem ersten Post nach mehr Bildern gefragt. Meinungen helfen hier nicht viel, denn das eine Bild ist nicht wirklich aufschlussreich.



HardcoreFlyfisher schrieb:


> Zu dem Bachforellenstamm im Rhein mit der orange-rötlichen Färbung habe ich eine andere Theorie:
> Ist das vielleicht eine selbstgemachte Rechtfertigung zur Entnahme von eigentlich geschützten Fischen (der Meerforelle)


Nene... es gibt tatsächlich auch Bachforellen im Rhein. Ich kenne die allerdings eher aus RLP/ Hessen, wo sie zum Laichen in die Oberläufe kleinerer Zuflüsse aufsteigen können.


----------



## HardcoreFlyfisher (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Meine Meinung bezog sich auch nur auf den mir bekannten Niederrhein. Habe ich leider vergessen zu schreiben.
Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## Bullwide (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi 

Erstmal sorry Foolish da hab ich wohl was in den falschen hals bekommen , 
hab es heut leider niht mehr geschafft die bilder einzustellen und hänge jetzt auf Nachtschicht fest.
Mach es aber morgen und hoffe mit den Bildern euch irgendwie helfen zu können.


----------



## Bullwide (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

so hoffe diese Bilder helfen weiter , alle anderen Bilder gleichen dem ersten doch seher,.....


----------



## Adlerfan (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

moin ihr bachläufer, habe mich boardtechnisch 2009 ein wenig rar gemacht - gelobe aber besserung

insgesamt war es kein schlechtes forellenjahr. trotz der tatsache das ich leider nicht so oft zum angeln kam, konnte ich einige schöne fische fangen. die ü50 war leider wieder nicht dabei (die kommt jetzt in 2010#6).

hier noch ein paar bilder von einigen schönen (wie ich finde) ü40ern:


----------



## Adlerfan (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

noch welche:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wirklich schöne Fische dabei, ist das die Kinzig?


----------



## Streifenjäger (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Vor allem die Färbung ist interessant...bei allen ziemlich ähnlich, bei uns am Bach sieht jede anders aus, mal viele mal wenige Tupfen, mal große mal kleine!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri =)


----------



## Adlerfan (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wirklich schöne Fische dabei, ist das die Kinzig?


 
sind verschiedene gewässer


----------



## stanleyclan (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ streifenjäger

gleiche muster???

wenn du dir vom 2ten post bild 2 bis 5 anschaust, dann erkennst dus chnell, dass es mal viele mal wenige, mal große und mal kleine sind...also für mich sind die alle verschieden...?!


----------



## fishingexpert87 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

schön schön..... da will ich am liebsten gleich ans wasser


----------



## torino (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo
ich befische auch ein Bach und da wollte ich fragen wenn man solche Stellen mit reißender Strömung hat und es dort höchstens 30 cm flach ist was kann man da für Köder nehmen ? Und halten sich in so einer Strömung überhaupt die Forellen auf ?


----------



## jungangler 93 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



torino schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich befische auch ein Bach und da wollte ich fragen wenn man solche Stellen mit reißender Strömung hat und es dort höchstens 30 cm flach ist was kann man da für Köder nehmen ? Und halten sich in so einer Strömung überhaupt die Forellen auf ?


 
ja da gibts forellen, allerdings erst im sommer.:q ich fisch dort immer mit ner trockenfliege( groß und auffällig) oder mit nem leichten 2 spinner in silber oder bronze.


----------



## stanleyclan (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

also ich bin wirklich kein forellenfischer, aber ich reim mir mal was zusammen  :

ich denk mal, dass die forellen meistens nicht direkt in der strömung stehen, denn es würde sie viel zu viel energie kosten! also lieber dort, wo es strudel gibt, oder wo ein etwas größerer stein liegt. da denke ich stehen auch forellen. und köder sind glaub ich im fluss mit farbe oder so nicht so wichtig, da die forelle im fluss bei der strömung nicht lange zeit hat, sich den köder anzuschauen sondern einfach zubeissen und schauen, was es ist 

wenn etwas falsch ist, dann bitte korrigieren!


lg stanley


----------



## torino (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich hab mal gehört dass wenn man auf Forellen mit Wobbler angelt das dann im Wobbler keine Rassel drin sein sollte . Was meint ihr dazu ? Es gibt doch glaub ich gar keine ohne Rasseln oder ?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gibt jede Menge Wobbler ohne Rasseln , z.B. fast alle Rapalas.

Allerdings kann ich die Erfahrung das Forellen diese Rasseln nciht mögen nciht bestätigen.


----------



## torino (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Was meinen dazu die Anderen ?


----------



## crazyracer22 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Naja ich weiß auch nicht so genau angele meistens mit den Chubbys und ich meine das dort auch welche drin sind, und fängig sind die auf jeden Fall. 
Also abschreckend sind Rasseln auf jedenfall nicht, zumindestens bei uns am Fluß nicht


----------



## Case (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> ich denk mal, dass die forellen meistens nicht direkt in der strömung stehen, denn es würde sie viel zu viel energie kosten! also lieber dort, wo es strudel gibt, oder wo ein etwas größerer stein liegt. da denke ich stehen auch forellen. und köder sind glaub ich im fluss mit farbe oder so nicht so wichtig, da die forelle im fluss bei der strömung nicht lange zeit hat, sich den köder anzuschauen sondern einfach zubeissen und schauen, was es ist
> 
> wenn etwas falsch ist, dann bitte korrigieren!
> 
> ...



So könnte man denken. Ist eigentlich logisch.

Aber nach meiner Erfahrung machen Farbe und Form des
Köders einen großen Unterschied beim Beißverhalten. Warum 
weiß ich aber auch nicht. Hängt möglicherweise vom Beuteschema
der Forellen ab.?


----------



## Janbr (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich hab mal einen interessanten Bericht gelesen, der durch verschiedene Tests zum Ergebniss kam, das sich die individuellen Forellen 2- 3 verschiedene Schluesselmerkmale ihrer Beute "raussuchen".

Soll heissen, gehen wir z.B. davon aus die Forellen haetten es auf Bachforellen Brut abgesehen.

Dann achtet eine auf die Groesse und rote Farbe, eine andere auf die silhouette und den hellen Bauch....

Soll heissen es gibt Schluesselreize die der Fisch auch in sehr kurzer Zeit checken kann.

Beim Fliegenfischen gehen manchmal alle moeglichen Farben, aber Groesse und Umriss muss stimmen, an anderen Tagen spielt der Umriss und die Farbe eine Rolle aber nicht die Groesse.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Zum Standplatz mal ein Beispiel aus meinem Hausgewässer:
Die Bachforellen stehen fast immer im rot markierten Bereich. Direkt an der Schwelle zur nächsten "Staustufe". Die da zu fangen ist gar nicht so einfach - weils dort natürlich sehr hängertächtig und extrem Strömungsreich ist. Hinzu kommt, dass sie im Drill gerne mal ein Stockwerk tiefer gehen... dann ist immer etwas Hektik angesagt :q 
http://img85.*ih.us/img85/2391/standplatz1.jpg
Gut, ist kein Problem - wenn mans weiß kann man sich ja drauf einstellen - trotzdem würde mich mal eure Meinung interessieren warum die sich nahezu alle ausgerechnt da reinstellen? Es gäbe soviele "klassische" Standplätze an dem Flüsschen....


----------



## spinnermarv (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

also soweit ich das beurteilen kann, ist diese stelle nahe zu perfekt für forellen, da dort jede menge sauerstoff ist und die nahrung aufgewirbelt wird.
vielleicht lieg ich da aber auch falsch...


----------



## Case (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Franz,

genau da hin wird die Nahrung gespült.
Wenn Du dir die Stufe drüber anschaust, 
dann siehst, dass im roten Bereich alles
zusammenfließt.

Case


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Es gäbe soviele "klassische" Standplätze an dem Flüsschen....



Da frag ich mich, siehst Du die da oder fängst Du sie nur da?

Also bei so einem ähnlichen aber noch kleinerem Bach, hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die meisten Bafos die wirklich kleinen und kleinsten Versteckmöglichkeiten, häufig auch am Rande Strömung, nutzen. Hotspots sind da kleine augespülte Rinnen, idealerweise mit ne kleinen Krautfahne drüber. Plätzchen ganz am Rand, die durch reinragendes Gras oder Gebüsch verdeckt werden. Kleine, ausgewaschene Kolke am Rande... Sowas in der Art. Und dann natürlich auch die Kolke hinter einer kleinen Rausche, wie von Dir markiert. Wobei ich finde, dass dort es dort eben zwar meist tiefer ist, aber eben auch sichtig, weshalb an solchen Stellen bei mir bisher vergleichsweise wenig Forellen bissen (obwohl ich man sie da schon beobachten konnte)... 

Also ich würde bei dem Bach entlang der blauen Kanten Fischen (vorausgesetzt dort läuft das Ufer nicht ganz flach aus) und zwar so, dass meine Anwesenheit möglichst nicht bemerkt wird. Also Anpirschen und versteckt im Gras das Ziel quasi blind anwerfen...  





|wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Kaulbarschspezi
Ich fang sie schon auch mal woanders.. aber auffällig häufig eben im roten Bereich. 

An einigen von dir markierten Kanten fängt man recht gut - da steht tatsächlich FISCH!
Aber in der Regel keine Forellen... mag aber vielleicht auch an den anderen Fischen die sich dort so aufhalten liegen... weil die sind ja z.T. nicht so gute Kumpels 
http://img638.*ih.us/img638/3125/standplatz2.jpg


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Es gäbe soviele "klassische" Standplätze an dem Flüsschen....



Ansonsten, ganz klar, für die von Dir eingezeichnete Stelle spricht, wie schon erwähnt, der Sauerstoffeintrag und, dass Nahrung vorbeiflitzt. Wobei ich eben hier auch glaube, dass sie eben im Stillen, d.h. unter der (Haupt-)Strömung stehen und lauern. Bietet auch einen gewissen Schutz und Ruhe...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @Kaulbarschspezi
> Ich fang sie schon auch mal woanders.. aber auffällig häufig eben im roten Bereich.



Naja, man sieht nicht so richtig, ob da die markierten Ufer unterspült sind oder flach auslaufen. Döbel stehen ja ganz gern im Flachen im Sommer, Forellen finde ich da dann auch nicht.

Aber die reinragenden Büsche rechts fände ich noch viel interessanter, wenn da ne Rinne langläuft und vielleicht sogar ein wenig Ast- und Wurzelwerk im Wasser ist. Das hielte ich zusammen mit unterspülten Ufern für die besten Hot-Spots, gerade auch, weil man sich da ungesehen ranpirschen könnte...


----------



## torino (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei mir in dem Bach dort ist eine Stelle da wo das Wasser in dem Bach an so einer kleinen Aufstauung runterläuft . Und ich glaube dadurch ist es eine gute Stelle . Nur da sind eine Menge große Felsen im Wasser wie würdet ihr da angeln ? Und wie sollte man am Bach vorgehen wenn man es auf die großen , scheuen Forellen abgesehen hat ?


----------



## Janbr (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@torino

Mit der Trockenfliege 

Gruss

Jan


----------



## torino (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Fliegenfischen ist nicht so mein Ding . Kann man eigentlich auch mit der Fliege angeln ohne Fliegenrute und Rolle ?


----------



## erT (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

bin kein fliegenfischer, aber:
generell kannst du mit sicherheit ne fliege an dein vorfach binden...du bekommst dann nur probleme mit dem werfen. gibt ja nicht umsonst spezielle fliegenschnur, die das eigentliche wurfgewicht darstellt.
ergo: vor den füßen sollte das kein problem sein, 
auf weitere entfernung dann nur mit zusatzgewicht...und zwar vermutlich so viel, dass das ganze keinen sinn mehr macht


----------



## Lil Torres (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



torino schrieb:


> Fliegenfischen ist nicht so mein Ding . Kann man eigentlich auch mit der Fliege angeln ohne Fliegenrute und Rolle ?


 
ja, das kann man... mit einem sbirolino funktioniert das sehr gut!! #6


----------



## Janbr (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wie schon gesagt mit Spirolino sollte es gehen. In Schottland und der Schweiz wird auch an kleineren Baechen mit langen Ruten gefischt und die Fliege praktisch wie mit einer Stipprute aufs Wasser gelegt und dann wieder abgehoben. Allerdings denke ich, dass man sehr haeufig die Fliege mit dem Amadou trocknen muss, weil die Wuerfe dazwischen zum trocknen fehlen.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ein Grashüpper - halbtot natürlich  - an freier, leicht beschwerter Leine und insgesamt feinen Geschirr funzt auch...

Aber, nicht ganz zu unrecht sind viele herkömmliche Angelmethoden verpönt oder gar verboten an forellenträchtigen Bächen.... Bafos sind zwar scheue Gesellen, aber letztlich doch ziemlich beißfreudig und blöde...


----------



## Janbr (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Um "moralisch" sauber zu bleiben, versuch das doch mal mit einem gebundenen, also kuenstlichem, Grasshuepfer. Im Sommer gehen die super, allerdings hab ich nur Erfahrung mit der Fliegenrute.

Gruss

Jan

P.S.: Ich mein moralisch sauber nicht wegen dem Grasshuepfer, sondern weil die Forellen sehr spitz beissen und ganz vorne gehakt sind beim kuenstlichem Grasshuepfer, weil sie ihren Irrtum beim Beissen bemerken und den Koeder eben nicht bis zum Ar**** schlucken wie bei Wurm oder echtem Grasshuepfer.


----------



## torino (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Und wenn man auf Forellen in Bächen geht dann nehmen warscheinlich viele Spinner oder ? Nur wie viel Gramm ,welche Farbe , Größe und Marke sollte es sein ?


----------



## Janbr (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Je nach Bachgroesse verwende ich, wenn ich nicht Fliegenfische, gerne Schwimmwobbler. Diese kann man gut in schlecht zugaengliche Bereich abtreiben lassen (unter Buesche, Bruecken usw.) und laesst diese dann durch spannen der Schnur abtauchen. Je nach tiefe des Baches nehme ich mehr oder weniger tief tauchende modelle. 

Mein absolutes Lieblingsmodell ist hier Rappala Floating in Regenbogen oder Bachforellen dekor.

Ebenfalls sehr gute Erfahrung hab ich bis jetzt mit Bluefox Spinnern mit Balsa Koerper gemacht, auch in Regenbogen oder Bachforellen dekor. Leider sinken diese und damit ist die Haengergefahr im Bach natuerlich groesser.

Gruss Jan


----------



## torino (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ist es den Forellen denn egal wie schnell man den Spinner einholt ?
Und sagt mal ein paar Farben der Spinner die ihr erfolgreich verwendet !


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,
muss euch heute gleich nochmal um Rat fragen.

Wir haben im letzten Jahr ein Elektrofischen an unserem Forellenbach durchgeführt. Dabei haben wir festgestellt, dass es doch eine ganz beträchtliche Anzahl an Koppen dort gibt.

http://img534.*ih.us/img534/4488/004yl.jpg
http://img175.*ih.us/img175/5274/cimg1723.jpg

Das hatte ich bei der Köderwahl bislang nie bedacht... weil ich nicht mit einem solch schönen Koppenbestand gerechnet hätte.

Jetzt ist die Frage:
Welcher Kunstköder wäre geeignet um das natürliche Futterangebot (Koppen) zu imitieren?


----------



## Streifenjäger (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Salmo Bullhead
5cm Kopyto in Motoroil
MB Hazedong 3"
.
.
.

Da gibts so viele! Einfach alles was grundnah läuft und braun ist


----------



## fantazia (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Habe auf die schnelle nur diese Koppenimitationen gefunden.
http://www.wurmbader.de/start.htm?fliegen_streamer.htm


----------



## torino (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Was meint ihr gehen auf Forellen Spinner von Dam in Größe 1 oder 2 in silber also diese Efzetts wo diese Glitzerfolie drauf ist ?


----------



## Streifenjäger (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Versuch macht kluch...einfach probieren!


----------



## stanleyclan (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

NIE IM LEBEN.....WO DENKST DU HIN??? AUF DAM-SPINNER?????

nein spaß klar. man kann nicht alles hier im board besprechen...einfach mal, wenn das wetter wider besser ist ans wasser hoppeln und versuchen=)


----------



## torino (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Und wenn man mit Wobbler angelt sollte man dann natürliche Wobbler nehmen ?


----------



## Streifenjäger (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nein...künstliche!

Rest siehe die letzten 2 Post's!


----------



## stanleyclan (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



> Rest siehe die letzten 2 Post's!



bitte nicht sooo fies


----------



## torino (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Was habt ihr denn mit Insektenwobblern Imitaten für Erfahrungen auf Forellen ?


----------



## stanleyclan (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

vergiss nicht den Sombrero........


----------



## fishingexpert87 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

versaut doch den schönen thread nicht mit den gelaber......gebt lieber ordentlich tipps


----------



## Tisie (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi,

zum Thema Koppen ... es gibt (oder gab?) extrem naturgetreue Imitationen aus Gummi. Die sehen dem Original wirklich zum verwechseln ähnlich, haben sogar die großen abstehenden Brustflossen. Der Schwanz läuft sehr dünn in einen Mini-Twisterschwanz aus ... weiß leider die Bezugsquelle nicht mehr, mußt Dich halt mal umschauen/durchfragen.

Ansonsten andere kleine Gummis in Brauntönen oder eben Koppen-Streamer.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Tisie: meinst Du die hier?

http://fish.shimano-eu.com/publish/content/global_fish/nl/nl/index/2009sehfish/storm/softplastics/wildeye_live_curl1.html

http://fish.shimano-eu.com/publish/...ish/storm/softplastics/wildeye_live_goby.html


----------



## Tisie (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nein, die sind es nicht, sehen aber auch nicht schlecht aus.

Die die ich meine sind unbestückt und die Körperform ist wirklich 1:1 eine Koppe.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Jewel_Bait_Sculpin/descpage-JS.html#pImage


----------



## Tisie (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wir kommen der Sache näher  ... ich weiß nicht, ob es genau diese sind, aber die Form ist sehr ähnlich(*klick*). Ich glaube der Schwanz war noch etwas dünner und nicht bedruckt, ich habe die auch in D gekauft.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## snorreausflake (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Tisie schrieb:


> Wir kommen der Sache näher  ... ich weiß nicht, ob es genau diese sind, aber die Form ist sehr ähnlich(*klick*). Ich glaube der Schwanz war noch etwas dünner und nicht bedruckt, ich habe die auch in D gekauft.
> 
> Gruß, Matthias


Die sind mir bei deiner Beschreibung auch sofort eingefallen.
Stollenwerk hatte die mal im Programm, Sculpin Hypertail,  einzeln gab´s dazu so ne Art Stand Up Jig Haken in verschiedenen Gewichten. 
Desweiteren hatte er auch so Koppenimitate die mit so ner Art Fließ überzogen waren und nen Drilling in der Schwanzflosse hatten, schön teuer und schön *******


----------



## locotus (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

diese Koppenimitate sind nicht schlecht, hab damit schon den einen oder anderen Barsch zum Landgang überredet. Hier in der Nähe gibts nen Angelspezi der die im Sortiment hat.


----------



## spinnermarv (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Tisie: Ich könnte mir fast vorstellen, dass du diese hier meinst.
Die hab ich auch

http://www.koedershop.de/html/relax_banjo.html


----------



## Streifenjäger (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Tisie schrieb:


> ...haben sogar die großen abstehenden Brustflossen...



Ich denk auch, dass es irgendeine Variante des Sculpin ist...hab auch ziemlich lange nach einer perfekten Koppenimitation gesucht und bin immer bei dem hängen geblieben! 

Diese Saison werd ich wie oben schon geschrieben mal den MB Hazedong in 3" und 4" testen...der sieht so aus als könnt er einiges reißen am Bach!


----------



## Tisie (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



spinnermarv schrieb:


> @ Tisie: Ich könnte mir fast vorstellen, dass du diese hier meinst.
> Die hab ich auch
> 
> http://www.koedershop.de/html/relax_banjo.html


Nee, der paßt gar nicht #d ... es wird, wie Streifenjäger schon geschrieben hat, dieses Ami-Dingens oder eine Variante davon sein.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## quandle (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hab da mal ne frage zwecks schnur !
welche verwendet ihr ? mono oder multi ? welche stärke ?

hab mom. ne 20er mono, meine köder laufen aber nicht mehr so tolle |bigeyes

überleg mir gerade eine geflochtene drauf zu machen, hab aber mit so dünnen schlechte erfahrungen 

oder eben ne 16er mono aber von welchem hersteller ?
vielleicht auch fc als hauptschnur ist aber ziemlich steif oder ?

hoffe ihr habt ein paar tips für mich 
gruß flo


----------



## Streifenjäger (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

0,08er Fireline Crystal mit 1,5m Fluo...hab ich nur beste Erfahrungen damit gemacht!


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich hab 18er mono als hauptschnur drauf, und mache je nach tagesform noch nen meter 16er fluorocarbon davor ! ... 
selbst die fireline cristal ist mir erstens viel zu steif, und viel zu sichtbar für die fische ( also ich hatte sie vor der mono als 0,08er draufzum barsch und forellenangeln, und weil ich aber mit den kleinen ruten und ködern ja ehh nicht auf so große distanzen fische hat die mono für mich keine nachteile !
lg


----------



## fishingexpert87 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich fisch ne 0,20mm mono und ersatz hab ich ne 0,23 drauf gibt aber auch riesen fische hier ....  hängt halt stark von dein gewässer ab und die fische die darin schwimmen ne 0,18 -0,20 sollte ok sein für den köcher


----------



## quandle (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

werd mir morgen ne weiche 16er draufspulen lassen.
natürlich werd ich noch einmal richtig nachrüsten(rute,rolle,zubehör)

dachte an eine über 4m rute für die spirolinospinnerei 
habt ihr vorschläge ? will wobbler, fliege damit werfen !
sollte mind. 20g wg haben eher mehr 
einsatzgebiet: baggerseen, große flüsse

bei der rolle lass ich mich überraschen sollte schon so 300m 20er fassen können, oder ?


----------



## grintz (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die Forelle, die 300m 0,20er zieht, will ich sehen |bigeyes Mal im Ernst... du brauchst zum Forellen fischen im allerhöchsten Fall 150-200m auf der Rolle, eben wenn weite Würfe anstehen...
Ansonsten völlig überdimensioniert !

Grüße


----------



## quandle (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ja gut 200m reichen auch völlig ! wenn ich aber mit ner 4m rute werfe könnt ich mir vorstellen, dass da 100m wurfweite gleich zusammen sind (20-30g spirolino). dann fatz se mal und schon kannste wieder aufspulen |kopfkrat

naja werd mir morgen mal die meinung der herren anhören |bigeyes


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



quandle schrieb:


> könnt ich mir vorstellen, dass da 100m wurfweite gleich zusammen sind (20-30g spirolino)



Dann mal viel Erfolg... :m


----------



## fishingexpert87 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

na ne 4meter pitsche da fischte aber nicht nicht lange mit ...wenn der 30gram sbiro aufklatscht sind die ganzen forellen weg..... ne am puff angelt man so aber nicht auf wilde forellen kleine rute 2,00-2,40m kleine rolle viel braucht man da nicht....hand voll köder und auf gehts der spaß |wavey:


----------



## quandle (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

sers,
hab mir jetzt eine shimano beastmaster in 4,5m und 20-30g wg gekauft :m kann ich auch zum leichten matsch- und grundangeln verwenden. macht bestimmt spass mit der ne barbe oder karpfen zu drillen.

eine andere frage:
die temperaturen für die kommenden tage wird sehr mild (an die 10 c in baden-württemberg)
da bei uns die forelle ab dem 01.03. wieder offen ist, wird es wohl eine braune brühe werden (hochwasser)|gr:

wie fischt ihr bei leichtem hochwasser ? eher natur- oder kunstköder ? 

soll ich die ruhigen bereiche aufsuchen ? eher am uferrand ?
welche köderfarben verwendet ihr bei wobblern ?
macht es sinn die wobbler mit heringsöl zu balsamieren ?

wär froh ihr könnt mir ein paar tips geben
gruß flo


----------



## fishingexpert87 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ja trübes wasser hat meist was gutes es sollte natürlich nicht kakao mäßig sein dann wird es meist schwerer fische zu fangen allerding bei angetrübten wasser sind meist die großen bafos aktiver und schlagen auch am tag ordentlich zu.....grelle farben bei trüben wasser und köder die viel druck machen bringen fisch....ansonsten vielleicht jetzt schon mal am bach schauen vielleicht siehst du ja den ein oderen anderen fisch sehen...viel spaß bei uns dauert es noch 1 monat |uhoh:


----------



## quandle (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hab einige mosa wobbler mit rasseln in weiß und gelb:m
hoffe die bringen mir den erfolg.

hab auch schon an eine drop-shot montage mit wurm gedacht ! was meint ihr ? könnt hinhauen

gruß


----------



## Criss81 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hiho,

da ich ja nun auch Zugang zu einem Bachforellenrevier habe (der Fluss hier ist voll in Vereinshand) und diese am 1. März wieder offen ist bin ich schon voller Vorfreude. 

Hätte da nur noch ne kleine Gerätefrage, als Rute werde ich meine Spinne mit WG 10-40g nehmen, es bleibt aber die Schnur/Rolle-Kombi. Da ich meine Rollen teilweise für verschiedene Angelzwecke verwende muss erstmal eine von diesen her halten. 

Also hätte ne 1000er mit 18er Mono, ne 2500er mit 25er Mono, 2500er mit 12er Fireline Cristal, ich denke die Freilaufrollen mit 35er/30er und die 4000er mit 17er geflochtener fallen raus.

Angeln werde ich hauptsächlich mit Spinner, kleinen Gummis und Wobblern auf Distanzen bis 20m (geschätzt) in einem schnellfließenden kleinen Fluss (Rur).

Und dann hoffe ich nachdem ihr mir nen Tipp gegeben habt, das ich demnächst den Fangtrööt hier vollknallen kann mit schönen Bilden 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## angelsüchto (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Endlich,wenns wieder wärmer wird,werde ich wieder auf die Pirsch gehen!
Habe eine gefühlte ewigkeit nichtmehr auf bafo gefischt


----------



## paul hucho (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> Endlich,wenns wieder wärmer wird,werde ich wieder auf die Pirsch gehen!
> Habe eine gefühlte ewigkeit nichtmehr auf bafo gefischt







Jaaaaaaaaa


----------



## angelsüchto (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

wenn ich an den sommer zurück denke:
Mit Shorts und t-shirt habe ich am flüsschen mitten im jungel gepirscht.
einige spinner wobbler und gufis in der umhängetasche und ul- spinnrute eingepackt,denn es musste auch noch platz für bockwurst und bier sein,mensch waren das noch zeiten!und wenn es von morgens bis spät in die nacht ging,wurde noch der 1 weg grill und eine packung würstchen eingepackt,so konnte man dann bis spät in den sommerabend fischen!
herrlich


----------



## Tisie (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi Chris,

das Gerät solltest Du in Abhängigkeit des Gewässers (Größe, Hindernisse, welche Fischgrößen sind zu erwarten, usw.)  und der verwendeten Köder wählen.

Die 1000er Rolle mit 18er Mono paßt gut. Eine Rute mit einem WG von 10-40g ist für die typische Bachforellenangelei etwas hoch gegriffen, kann bei einem größeren Gewässer mit starker Strömung, großen Fischen, vielen Hindernissen und größeren Ködern aber durchaus angebracht sein (dann aber ggf. auch eine 20er oder 22er Schnur verwenden). Hängt auch davon ab, wie die Rute ausfällt ... zu lang sollte der Stock auch nicht sein.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Criss81 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi Matthias,

hab mir schon gedacht das die Wg 10-40 hochgegriffen sind, nur muss diese erstmal herhalten. ne UL-Rute habe ich schon ins Auge gefasst nur würde der Haushaltsvorstand das nun nicht mit machen, da ich letzte Woche schon 2 neue Karpfenruten bestellt habe + ne "kleine" Zubehörbestellung. :vik:

Also muss ich wohl notgedrungen noch 1-2 Monate warten, weil möchte ungern ne Rute für 30-40€ kaufen. 

Ich denke ich werde dann die 2500er mit der Fireline ranpacken und einfach noch ne 20er Fluo anknoten. Damit sollte es doch eigentlich klappen, oder?

Grüße


----------



## Tisie (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi Chris,

klar, für'n Anfang geht die Rute sicher erstmal. Mit der Fireline sollte es auch klappen, allerdings wäre ich da mit Spinnern vorsichtig (wg. Schnurdrall).



Criss81 schrieb:


> ... weil möchte ungern ne Rute für 30-40€ kaufen.


Manchmal findet man auch für so wenig Geld ein gutes Sonderangebot. Ich habe meine Redoutable Bass (noch die alte 210L mit 2-7g - geniale Bachrute) damals für knapp 40€ geschossen  ... meine kleine Bushwhacker (2,13m/10-30g) lag inkl. Versand auch nur knapp über 40€, ist aber eher was für größere Köder und dicke Fische. Wollte nur zeigen, daß man für gutes Gebrauchsgerät in ordentlicher Qualität nicht zwangsläufig viel Geld ausgeben muß, wenn man sich nach Schnäppchen oder Ausverkaufs-Angeboten umschaut.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## quandle (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

leider wird der saisonstart mich sehr schwer fallen (glaub für den großteil von euch auch ), da die flüsse und bäche sehr viel wasser mit sich führen und bis zum 1. sicher noch mehr |kopfkrat

war heut mit meiner neuen wathose im flüsschen bei uns.
als ich versuchte gegen die fließrichtung zu gehen wars wirklich sehr schwer, wahnsinn was wasser für eine kraft hat. eintrübung hat sich in grenzen gehalten glaub aber bis zum 1. is alles braun:v

hab noch nie bei heftigem hochwasser geangelt ! hat es überhaupt sinn ?


----------



## fishingexpert87 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

klar macht das sinn....die bachforellen haben saumäßigen kohldampf !!! im wasser ist noch nicht viel nachrung die gehen ab wie schmitz katze !!!! alder wenn ich jetzt schon fischen gehen dürfte :c



quandle schrieb:


> leider wird der saisonstart mich sehr schwer fallen (glaub für den großteil von euch auch ), da die flüsse und bäche sehr viel wasser mit sich führen und bis zum 1. sicher noch mehr |kopfkrat
> 
> war heut mit meiner neuen wathose im flüsschen bei uns.
> als ich versuchte gegen die fließrichtung zu gehen wars wirklich sehr schwer, wahnsinn was wasser für eine kraft hat. eintrübung hat sich in grenzen gehalten glaub aber bis zum 1. is alles braun:v
> ...


----------



## Criss81 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Tisie schrieb:


> Manchmal findet man auch für so wenig Geld ein gutes Sonderangebot. Ich habe meine Redoutable Bass (noch die alte 210L mit 2-7g - geniale Bachrute) damals für knapp 40€ geschossen  ... meine kleine Bushwhacker (2,13m/10-30g) lag inkl. Versand auch nur knapp über 40€, ist aber eher was für größere Köder und dicke Fische. Wollte nur zeigen, daß man für gutes Gebrauchsgerät in ordentlicher Qualität nicht zwangsläufig viel Geld ausgeben muß, wenn man sich nach Schnäppchen oder Ausverkaufs-Angeboten umschaut.
> 
> Gruß, Matthias



Hallo Matthias,

es sollte nicht ganz so klingen wie es sich für dich wahrscheinlich angehört hat. Geld kann ich auch nicht Schei***, und würde auch nie was gegen günstige Ware sagen. Habe mich im UL-Rutenbereich noch nicht ganz so schlau gemacht, und eine Rute die ich mir im Frühjahr gekauft habe für 20€ war wirklich nicht das wahre. Eigentlich bin ich ja schon recht lange dran mir vernünftiges UL-Tackle zu kaufen, aber immer kommt irgendwas dazwischen .

Die Pezon R&B in 2-7g find ich auch nen nettes Rütchen.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## quandle (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

meinste wirklich ? na denne mach ich lieber meine 20er drauf bei der stömung ! da gehen  die wobbler ab wie schmitz katze ( werde eher die nehmen die nicht so viel aktion machen ) 

wie schauts mit gufis und twistern aus ?

gruß flo


----------



## Streber (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> klar macht das sinn....die bachforellen haben saumäßigen kohldampf !!! im wasser ist noch nicht viel nachrung die gehen ab wie schmitz katze !!!! alder wenn ich jetzt schon fischen gehen dürfte :c


 

Ich habe dieses Jahr das erste mal die Möglichkeit an unserem Forellenbach zu fischen und habe da noch keine Erfahrung.
Mit welchen Ködern ziehst Du dann los? Kunst oder natur?

LG Andrea |wavey:


----------



## angelsüchto (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@streber,
also was dir am forellenbach nie fehlen darf sind verschieden mepps spinner in kupfer gold und silber,in grösse 0-2


----------



## fishingexpert87 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ja leider weil die gesetze hier so super schlau sind muss ich ab 1.april bis zum 30.april mit naturködern fischen und darf erst am 1.mai mit kunstködernfischen...wenn ich mit wurm fische  dann auch aktiv mit kleiner pose rotwurmbündel  oder ein kleines rundes blei was über den grund rollt....man fängt sicherlich so leichter die großen schlauen fische allerdings schlucken viele kleine forellen den haken so tief das sie es nicht überleben ....also lieber aktiv fischen die rute in der hand behalten da kann man sofort reagieren |wavey:


----------



## Tisie (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi Chris,

wir haben uns schon richtig verstanden |wavey: ... das Problem ist, daß man sich nicht nur am Preis orientieren kann, d.h. man kann für den gleichen Preis absoluten Schrott und gutes Gerät bekommen. Man muß das individuell betrachten und es hängt ja auch von den persönlichen Ansprüchen und Einsatzbereichen ab, wieviel man investieren muß, um zufrieden zu sein. Bei mir stehen z.B. 40€ Ruten neben fast 10x so teuren Stecken und die vertragen sich sehr gut, weil sie zu ihrem jeweiligen Einsatzbereich passen.

Grundsätzlich macht es aber schon Sinn, im Zweifel lieber etwas mehr Geld in höherwertiges Gerät zu investieren, weil man damit einfach mehr Spaß und Erfolg am Wasser hat.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Streber (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke für Eure Antworten.

Habe mir schon ein paar Mini-Wobler rausgesucht und noch ein paar kleine Spinner beim Gerlinger bestellt. Werden hoffentlich diese Woche noch kommen damit ich dann am Montag los kann. Das Wetter wird ja zum Glück besser #6


LG Andrea |wavey:


----------



## fishingexpert87 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

na dann viel spaß...ich will auch bafos fischen :c


----------



## TJ. (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich steh auch schon in den startlöchern mal sehn ob ich am montag gleich los kann das wasser ist kräftig am steigen laut HVZ die nächsten tage bis über 2m über normal und dann wäre nix mit fischen es sei denn man möchte Baumstämme die gibts dann reichlich.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Baschtii (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also bei uns sind auch die Forellen ab 1. März offen, das heist am 1. Märzwochenende geh ich auf jeden Fall mal raus.
Mit einer leichten Schwimmermontage, 9er Haken und 2 Maden gehts bei uns am besten.
Ab Sommer gehn die großen Bafos auch als Beifang auf Aal, ich freue mich schon richtig wenns los geht 
grüße Baschtii


----------



## JonasH (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ICH WILL AUCH -.-
21 lange Tage noch bis es los geht. Hoffe, dass sich das viele Wasser bis dahin verzogen hat  Sonst wirds halt Hardcorepirschen mit Meterwellen am 2 Meter-Bach


----------



## schleien-fischer (2. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Und war einer gestern schon los?
Falls ja beschreibt mal wies war :vik:
Wollte eigentlich gestern los in den schönen harz, hat dann aber doch nich geklappt


----------



## fishingexpert87 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

vielleicht wars auch besser bei uns südharz ist noch fettes hochwasser....außerdem ist doch noch schonzeit?? oder ist das in niedersachsen schon wieder anders?



schleien-fischer schrieb:


> Und war einer gestern schon los?
> Falls ja beschreibt mal wies war :vik:
> Wollte eigentlich gestern los in den schönen harz, hat dann aber doch nich geklappt


----------



## schleien-fischer (2. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

in niedersachsen ist die schonzeit glücklicherweise bereits am 16.02. vorbei :q
einige vereine regeln das aber selbst, meiner lässt bspw. das forellenangeln erst ab dem 1.04. zu.
deswegen möchte ich vorher schon im harz das vergnügen auf die rotgetupfte haben

hier ein ausschnitt der schonzeiten in den unterschiedlichen bundesländern
http://arturo.ar.funpic.de/?kat=schonzeiten_und_mindestmasse_aller_bundeslaender


----------



## fishingexpert87 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

achso hier gehts auch erst am 1.04 los ....lange ist es ja nicht mehr


----------



## quandle (3. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

sers,

war am montag nachmittag nach der arbeit kurz am kocher #c
bin mit der neuen wathose rein in die braune suppe #t
die strömung ist hammerhart und kaum halt zu fassen !

trotzdem konnte ich in einer ruhigeren rinne eine kleine bafo auf einen gelben mosa wobbler zum biss zwingen 
mit dem einfachhaken auch eine saubere sache zum releasen
in zwei jahren komm ich wieder|rolleyes
bild gibts leider keines

gruß flore


----------



## fishingexpert87 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

für ne richtig braune suppe doch kein schlechtes ergebnis!

petri zur ersten trout


----------



## TJ. (3. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

In Der Jagst sieht es auch so aus wie am Kocher richtig heftig wasser locker das doppelte als normal

Dennoch konnt ich immerhiun nen mit 30er Döbe auf mit kleinen Gummi überreden die Forellen wollten dan doch nicht.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Streber (3. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war heute auch mal los die Saison zu eröffnen, leider ohne Erfolg.  
Die Wiesent führt auch noch zuviel Wasser und ist ziemlich trüb.


LG Andrea |wavey:


----------



## jungangler 93 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

jap stimmt bei mir is auch alles trüb. die bafos kann man vergessen hab noch nen 50er döbel auf nen kleinen wobbler gefangen. also wars nicht ganz umsonst.


----------



## crazyracer22 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri. Ich will auch endlich los aber es sind noch 10 lange Tage bis ich wieder ans Wasser darf


----------



## jungangler 93 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> 50er Döbel!?
> Sei froh, ist doch auch top =)
> Petri Heil
> Bei mir gehts auch bald los!


 
ja wie gesagt für die wasserbedingungen wars echt gut. ich hoff bei dir fängts auch gut an^^


----------



## quandle (6. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

sers,

war gestern mal wieder mit der wathose im kocher ,
hab alle varianten von wobbler durchs wasser gezogen. mal schnell und wieder langsam, mit pause und getwitcht.
kein einzigen biss (hab tieflaufende modelle verwendet) 

frage:
wie führt ihr eure köder(wobbler) ? sollte man unterschiede von jahreszeiten abhängig machen ? im winter eher langsamer (low aktion) führen ?

hab ab 5 würmer gebadet und meine erste refo landen können

kann die bissflaute auch mit dem rückgang des wassers zu tun haben ?

gruß flo


----------



## Case (6. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



quandle schrieb:


> kann die bissflaute auch mit dem rückgang des wassers zu tun haben ?
> 
> gruß flo



Ich glaube eher dass die Wassertemperatur noch zu niedrig ist.
Bei uns läufts auch schleppend, obwohl Wasserstand und Trübung optimal wären.

Case


----------



## Streifenjäger (7. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

http://img690.*ih.us/img690/8504/dsc00550p.jpg

30er von heute...!


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kann ich ja noch bis 01.04. Bachforellenpirsch lesen, um eine Forelle zu sehen. Mein Verein hat jetzt die Auflagen verschärft: Keine Drillingshaken, vor dem 01.05. keine Wathose wegen der Vernichtung von Laichzonen, jegliches Anfüttern verboten (es gibt auch gute Rotaugen-, Äschen-und Karpfenbestände), max. 10 Aale im Jahr und max. 5 Forellen die Woche! Und wenn ich mal 1 bis 2 Tage Urlaub habe? Fahr ich wieder zum Rhein!|kopfkrat


----------



## schleien-fischer (7. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri zur schönen 30er!!!
kanns kaum abwarten auch ans wasser zu gehen!
kannst was zum fang sagen?
mich würde interessieren auf was sie biss und wie der wasserstand war?
gruß und viel erfolg weiterhin!


----------



## jungangler 93 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

wobbler für ich abwechslungsreich. im sommer darfs ruhig schnell sein. für döbel ( und natürlich forelle) nehm ich am liebsten etwas dickere 4-5cm modelle und krbel sie nur ein ohne viel herum.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:


> Kann ich ja noch bis 01.04. Bachforellenpirsch lesen, um eine Forelle zu sehen. Mein Verein hat jetzt die Auflagen verschärft: Keine Drillingshaken, vor dem 01.05. keine Wathose wegen der Vernichtung von Laichzonen, jegliches Anfüttern verboten (es gibt auch gute Rotaugen-, Äschen-und Karpfenbestände), max. 10 Aale im Jahr und max. 5 Forellen die Woche! Und wenn ich mal 1 bis 2 Tage Urlaub habe? Fahr ich wieder zum Rhein!|kopfkrat



Und was davon findest Du jetzt nicht in Odnung? #c


----------



## TJ. (8. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu der Bafo

Ich war die letzten tage auch unterwegs leider ist der Forellenbestand hier nicht alzu groß aber Döbel gingen jedes mal  selbst herere waren möglich.
Hoff mal das klappt auch noch mit den Forellen

Gruß Thomas


----------



## schakal1182 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:


> ..., vor dem 01.05. keine Wathose wegen der Vernichtung von Laichzonen, ...


Da gehts ja darum, dass wenn die Forellen abgelaicht haben, die Eier bzw. die junge Brut sich noch im flachen Uferbereich aufhält und nicht plattgetrampelt werden soll. Ist an der Agger bei uns auch so geregelt.



Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:


> ..., jegliches Anfüttern  verboten (es gibt auch gute Rotaugen-, Äschen-und Karpfenbestände), ...


soweit ich das mitbekommen habe soll dadurch verhindert werden, dass dort Forellen angefüttert werden die dann mir nichts dir nichts rausgefangen werden - natürlich ohne Fanglisteneintrag oder ähnliches.


Wenn du wüsstests wieviel Zeit und Geld die Jäger in diesem Gebiet investiert haben um deinen Fluss relativ Kormoranfrei zu halten, damit wenigstens noch ein paar Forellen und Äschen den Winter überleben...


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



schakal1182 schrieb:


> Da gehts ja darum, dass wenn die Forellen abgelaicht haben, die Eier bzw. die junge Brut sich noch im flachen Uferbereich aufhält und nicht plattgetrampelt werden soll. Ist an der Agger bei uns auch so geregelt.
> 
> 
> soweit ich das mitbekommen habe soll dadurch verhindert werden, dass dort Forellen angefüttert werden die dann mir nichts dir nichts rausgefangen werden - natürlich ohne Fanglisteneintrag oder ähnliches.
> ...




Ist schon alles ok; ich sehe es ja - nach Abwägung aller Für und Wieder-Argumente - insgesamt ein, was da so beschlossen wurde! Zumindest aus Forellensicht! 
Die Jäger-Aktivitäten habe ich aus der Ferne nicht mitbekommen; meine Sylvester-Böller sind jedoch auch künftig immer dabei. 
Wann geht es denn an der Agger wieder los?|wavey:


----------



## schakal1182 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

am 15.03 oder 16.03 dürfen wir wieder. aber auch mit Watverbot. Wie lange weiß ich jetzt allerdings nicht genau. Das Drillingsverbot gibts bei uns aber auch schon recht lange. Das hat aber unter anderem auch den Grund, dass bei uns keine Äschen entnommen werden dürfen und dass das Zurücksetzen selbiger so einfach und risikolos wie möglich durchgeführt werden soll. Die Einzelhaken vermindern die Bissverwertung meiner Meinung nach aber auch nur sehr gering. Wenn ein Biss kommt hängt die BaFa auch meist sicher am Einzelhaken.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Und was davon findest Du jetzt nicht in Odnung? #c



Einzelhaken, Forellen-und Aalbegrenzung, keine Wathose = Klar bis verständlich. Jegliches Anfüttern verboten stört mich ein wenig, weil ich neben Forellen auch gerne auf Weißfisch angel. Und Karpfen, Rotauge und Co. sind nunmal wesentlich schwieriger zu locken, wenn ich da zum Beispiel kein überflüssiges Maiskorn rein werfen kann!|supergri


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



schakal1182 schrieb:


> am 15.03 oder 16.03 dürfen wir wieder. aber auch mit Watverbot. Wie lange weiß ich jetzt allerdings nicht genau. Das Drillingsverbot gibts bei uns aber auch schon recht lange. Das hat aber unter anderem auch den Grund, dass bei uns keine Äschen entnommen werden dürfen und dass das Zurücksetzen selbiger so einfach und risikolos wie möglich durchgeführt werden soll. Die Einzelhaken vermindern die Bissverwertung meiner Meinung nach aber auch nur sehr gering. Wenn ein Biss kommt hängt die BaFa auch meist sicher am Einzelhaken.



Das Einzelhaken-Angeln ist eine Sache, die ich ich absolut befürworte. Ich mache das nur noch (auch woanders) und beim Weissfisch angel ich schon seit vielen Jahren ohne Widerhaken. Das muss ich bei Forelle auch mal ausprobieren. Der Fisch lässt sich so völlig problemlos vom Haken befreien.


----------



## JonasH (9. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das VorAbi ist geschrieben. Die Schule bis mitte April so gut wie vorbei. Die Forellensaison startet in 6 Tagen. Mir kann's nicht besser gehen 

Nur bereits ein paar mehr eingetragene Fänge würden mich noch mehr aufmuntern. Oder muss ich das am montag Abend für euch übernehmen? :m


----------



## JonasH (16. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ist ja jetzt schon son bisschen peinlich, aber NIX!!!
Gestern hats nur geregnet und heute waren es unangenehme 0°C und überall Hochwasser.
3 Angler - Kein Fisch. Aber mein Weihnachtsgeschenk auszuprobieren hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht und aktiv am Wasser war ich auch mal wieder


----------



## crazyracer22 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi ich kann auch nichts melden, wir waren aber nur zu zweit!!!!
Hatten aber auch kein Biss, keinen Nachläufer noch nicht mal nen Fisch gesehen.
Aber das kommt noch die Saison ist ja noch LAAAAANG!
Schöne Grüße


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War auch mitte der Woche los , Wasserstand zwar hoch aber noch gut fischbar , von Fischen war allerdings auch weit und breit nichts zu sehen.


----------



## ado (17. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War jetzt zweimal los, einmal am 6.3. und einmal am 13.3. 
Des erste Mal war ich an einem Wasser, das definitiv nicht besetzt war. Konnte allerdings im Schneegestöber zwei schöne Bachforellen von 35 und 39cm verhaften. Beide waren nach dem langen Winter allerdings noch relativ mager. 

Beim zweiten mal war ich in Augsburg an einem kleinen Nebenbach des Lechs. Normalerweise werden hier zu Saisonbeginn gute Forellen gesetzt. Allerdings war auch hier diesmal kämpfen angesagt. Die Fische bissen sehr vorsichtig und stupsten den Spinner meist nur an. Allerdings konnte ich auch hier mein Kontingent voll machen, wenn auch die Fische mit knapp über 30cm relativ klein waren. Und nebenbei gabs noch ne ca. 55cm große Regenbogner- geiler Drill- und ein gutes gefühl beim legalen releasen


----------



## schakal1182 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gestern bin ich auch kurz losgezogen, aber der Wasserstand war doch ein wenig hoch. Dafür aber nicht ganz so trüb wie gedacht.

Fisch war erwartungsgemäß nicht zu sehen.


----------



## Aalstipper1 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

HI , werde heute mal unseren Vereins-Bach testen , bislang tote Hose , aber haben heute ja schon 10 Grad in der Sonne. Das erste mal bisher dieses Jahr.


----------



## AdamLatte (17. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hei leute!

war diesen sonntag auch mal für ca 1,45h los... und
war erfolgreich, allerdings hab ich nur drei baby bafos an den schonhaken bekommen. hab sie im wasser abgehakt und wieder wie es sich gehört schwimmen gelassen.
mal sehen wann der onkel oder die tante beisst :q

petri

marcel


----------



## Bluefire (17. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war gestern auch mal ne Runde unterwegs! 
Bei uns am Neckar war das Wasser relativ gut, leicht trüb, fast schon Normalstand.
Zwei Bisse hatte ich auch auf meine Wobbler, wobei eine davon sicherlich geschätzte 50-60cm hatte.


----------



## Aalstipper1 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi , 

heute zu unserem Vereinsbach gewesen. Bereits nach 10min eine abgelaichte 65er Mefo gehabt. Hab mich gewundert das mitte März noch Absteiger da sind , aber dieses Jahr ist wohl alles später.


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (17. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ adamlatte .... 
DAS sind für dich babys ?? .... 
für mich ist sowas der höhepunkt eines angeltages xDD 
was für nen bach befischst du denn ?? ... 

also ich schätze die größeren mal auf 40 oder so .. eher mehr ... 
vertuhe ich mich da so ? :-D

lg Andy


----------



## AdamLatte (17. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



pike/perch/Zander schrieb:


> @ adamlatte ....
> DAS sind für dich babys ?? ....
> für mich ist sowas der höhepunkt eines angeltages xDD
> was für nen bach befischst du denn ?? ...
> ...



hai andy!

die wirken nur auf den bilder soooo gross *gg*
die sind max 20cm.... 
der bach is echt mini, der gehört zu meinem verein.
wenn man den so sieht, dann vermühtet man darin eigentlich keine fische.... aber es gibt sie doch :q

gruss marcel


----------



## Matze_07 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute für 3 Stunden am Bach gewesen. 
Kein Biss, kein Nachläufer. Gar nix.
Naja Freitag Schulfrei dann gehts wieder los. Die erste Forelle 2010 wird schon kommen.


----------



## Nordangler (17. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gestern und heute war ich auch mal wieder los.
Nach dem ich gestern eine kapitale vergeigt hatte, ging es heute an der gleichen Stelle weiter. 
Nach knapp einer Stunde knüppelte etwas an den Köder. Meine Rutenspitze durfte die nächsten 2 Minuten mehrmals das Wasser küssen. Nach ein paar weiteren Minuten konnte ich dann das erste Mal den Fisch sehen, bevor er wieder abtauchte. 
Um und bei durfte der Drill ca. 20 Minuten gedauert haben, bevor ich den Fisch heraus hatte.
Ein Lachs von 76 cm und einem Gewicht von ca. 5-6 kg lag im Kescher.
Nach dem vermessen und Fotos machen, durfte er dann wieder zurück ins Wasser.

Sven


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (17. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

nice .... 
aber sehr seltsam, meinst du das liegt am sehr kalten winter ? ... 
;-)


----------



## Nordangler (18. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hier mal ein Foto.

Sven


----------



## schakal1182 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ohne dass ich dir den Fisch schlechtquatschen will - ist das nicht eher eine Meerforelle?

Wenn ich das so sehe endet die Maulspalte hinter dem Auge und die Schwanzflosse ist gerade und nicht konkav. Für mich sind das anzeichen, dass da eine Meerforelle im Kescher liegt.

Jedoch ist das nur eine vermutung von einem der noch nie eine Meerforelle oder einen Lachs live gesehen hat. Deswegen dürft ihr mich gern eines besseren belehren. ich bin nur zur Zeit am üben die beiden Arten auseinander zu halten weil ich vielleicht in zwei Wochen auch mal in den Genuss komme sie auseinander halten zu müssen...

Also nichts für ungut, Nordangler. Und egal was es jetzt ist - ein dickes Petri von mir!


----------



## Tisie (18. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Heil, Sven, toller Fisch #6 ... der Drill war sicher sehr aufregend?!

Ich würde auch auf eine Meerforelle tippen.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Nordangler (18. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da wir die letzten Tage auch 2 Meerforellen hatten, sind wir sicher(99%) das es ein Lachs ist. Auch die Fluchten deuten auf einen Lachs hin.

Aber ich lasse mich auch gerne eines besseren belehren.

Sven


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial (18. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu der schönen Meerforelle!
Beim Lachs gehen die Punkte nicht über Seitenline,deswegen würde ich behaupten das der Fisch eine Meerforelle ist.


----------



## Matze_07 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heut den ersten Fisch 2010 gelandet, zwar keine Bachforelle, aber ne 30cm Äsche war mir auch ganz recht, das Bild reich ich mal nach demnächst.


----------



## crazyracer22 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an alle Fänger ich habe morgen Mittag zwei Stunden Zeit, werde auch mein Glück probieren die 1ste Forelle zu überlisten.


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Nordangler
Glückwunsch zur schönen Meerforelle!#6


----------



## fishwert (19. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Foto.
> 
> Sven



Hallo Sven,

erst mal ein dickes Lob für deine HP und die tollen Berichte/Bilder die drauf sind #6
#r

Was nun folgt passt jetzt nicht ganz in diesen Thread rein aber trotzdem...
Hab in dem Schwedenbericht (Okt 2008) gelesen dass es in diesem Jahr im Mai wieder Schweden werden soll. Bleibt's dabei und wo geht's hin? Und was waren das im Okt '08 denn für Seen?
Ich bin nämlich Mai/Juni auch in S am Bolmen. Freu mich jetzt schon riesig drauf....wie ein Kind auf Weihnachten... 
|laola:

VG
Dieter


----------



## JonasH (20. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So nummer eins konnte ich auch überlisten. Ne Bafo von knapp 25 cm. Ohne Bild released... Wunderhübsch die Kleine!

Petri auch allen anderen.


----------



## Nordangler (20. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



fishwert schrieb:


> Hallo Sven,
> 
> erst mal ein dickes Lob für deine HP und die tollen Berichte/Bilder die drauf sind #6
> #r
> ...




Danke für das Kompliment Dieter
Ja dieses Jahr geht es im Mai nach Schweden. Diesmal haben wir ein Haus in Svängsta direkt an der Mörum.
08 waren wir 60 km höher.


Sven


----------



## crazyracer22 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War gestern los leider konnte ich keine Bachforelle überlisten:c aber dafür eine Seeforelle mit 59cm:vik:


----------



## King Wetzel (20. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri zur sefo 
wo warst du denn los 
ich wollte morgen mal mein glück in der bevertalsperre auf sefos/bafos versuchen muss ich den köder eher schnell oder langsam führen ???
MFG Henry


----------



## catfish 69 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hi leute war heute vormittags bei uns am vereingewässer unterwegs!wollte auch meine erste bachforelle erwischen!!bekamm auch nen schönen biss in nen tiefen gumpen ,aber leider kamm diese artverwandte dabei raus!!hat bei uns noch schonzeit ,schwimmt wieder!!http://www.siteupload.de/p1053973-43erregnerjpg.html


----------



## TJ. (20. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heut mal etwas intesiver los und was soll ich sagen entlich wars so weit.
Zum anfang bissen erstmal wieder nur die Döbel das war ich ja schon gewohnt aber die fischaktivität an sich war einiges höher als die letzten wochen das merkte ich gleich.

Nach einem Fehlbiss eines nicht zu identifiziereden fisches konnte ich dann auch meine erste Maßige Bachforelle 2010 landen 35cm lang geschafft weiter gehts nach einiger zeit und köderwechseln biss auf Twister wieder eine Bafo welche mir beim landen am Steilen ufer allerdings wieder entwischt ist. Weitergeangelt noch ne Bafo ganze geschätzte 15cm lang  Nach weitere Köderwechseln wieder ne kleine Bafo knapp über 10cm lang und des auf Spinner.
Weitergeangel und direkt hinter einem Kleinen wehr kam dann ne Regenbogner zum vorschein 37cm und ein richtig guter Kämpfer so zwei schöne Fische Dann könnte doch auch noch ein dritter gehn. Und nach nochmal fast nem kilometer strecke biss da ein Bachforelle kurz hinter einer Brücke. Dannn war es auch schon fast dunkel und bis zum auto noch ein sehr weiter weg

Geschafft ein richtig geiler angeltag ging zu ende und nach den vielen Tagen wo ich mich mit Döbeln abgeben musste hatte ich mir den auch wirklich erarbeitet.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wünsche allen ein dickes PETRI zu den schönen Fischen! |supergri
Muss noch warten bis 29.03! Dann kann ich auch endlich los! Die Angeln liegen schon länger im Auto!  
Meerforelle oder Lachs? Wodurch unterscheiden sich beide letztlich? Hab da in meinen vielen Angeljahren im Rhein auch einmal 2 Fische gefangen, die ich für einen Lachs gehalten habe. Wäre hier in Ruhrgebietsnähe gar nicht auf Meerforelle gekommen. Jetzt hab ich Zweifel?|kopfkrat


----------



## TJ. (20. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Normalerweise an der Gabelung im Schwanz life hab ich noch keinen gesehn
Meerforellen sind schon bis in den unterlauf des Neckars und Rheinaufwärts bis nach Iffezheim.

Also können bei euch da unten sowohl Lachs als auch Meerforelle vorkommen. Haste ein Bild können dir sicher welche weiterhelfen aber am besten in nem extra Thread

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schniedel (21. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zur schönen Seefo.


----------



## quandle (22. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

sers, 

suche noch schöne kleine schlanke miniwobbler mit silberfarben in 4-5 cm oder vielleicht noch 6cm 

hab 2 schlanke rapalas, suche aber noch andere laufeigenschaften ?

wer bietet soche wobbler an ?

gruß flo


----------



## allrounderab (22. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ quandle

schaue dich mal bei den salmo hornets und ugly duckling wobbler um,beides sehr gut wobbler, fische selbst viel die uglys und die sind echt top.


----------



## fishingexpert87 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

salmo minnow der fängt !! 



quandle schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> suche noch schöne kleine schlanke miniwobbler mit silberfarben in 4-5 cm oder vielleicht noch 6cm
> 
> ...


----------



## schakal1182 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hammerteil, Johnnie! Fettes Petri zur ersten 2010.


----------



## michi12 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ein dickes Petri


----------



## schadstoff (23. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Hab gestern meine erste Bachforelle für dieses Jahr gefangen und gleich einen neuen PB erreicht! :l 60cm
> Hätte echt nicht gedacht, dass ich bei dem Hochwasser was ans Band bekomme. Ich habs eigentlich auf Zander versucht, aber da es wie immer nicht so wirklich geklappt hat, habe ich noch einen Abstecher am Bach gemacht, der Biss kam direkt unter meinen Füßen und als ich erstmal begriffen hatte was da an meinem Haken hing, konnte ich mein Glück kaum fassen!
> Sogar an der Hechtrute hat der Drill richtig fun gemacht!



Petri, aber öhhhm hat der Zander bei euch geradenicht auch schonzeit *kopfkratz*


----------



## .luckycraft (23. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dickes Petri zum traumhaften Fisch! Morgen gehts auch auf Bachforellenpirsch


----------



## schakal1182 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nrw: 01.04 - 31.05


----------



## schadstoff (23. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die glücklichen


----------



## King Wetzel (24. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

von mir auch nen fettes petri zur fetten und wunderschönen BaFo
MFG Henry


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Toller Fisch!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (24. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

auch von mir ein dickes Petri Heil, Johnnie! #6#6


----------



## schakal1182 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> gilt auch für Rheinland-Pfalz. Danke für die Petris



Oh, Google Maps sagt, dass Bleialf tatsächlich in RLP liegt...
Hatte irgendwie angenommen, dass die Eifel bei Hellenthal einfach aufhört und da du aus der Eifel kommst folglich auch aus NRW kommen musst |supergri


----------



## Koalano1 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Johnnie!
Datt ist ja mal nen richtig schöner Brummer!
Grüße


----------



## fishingexpert87 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

du sack! schöne trout!!



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Hab gestern meine erste Bachforelle für dieses Jahr gefangen und gleich einen neuen PB erreicht! :l 60cm
> Hätte echt nicht gedacht, dass ich bei dem Hochwasser was ans Band bekomme. Ich habs eigentlich auf Zander versucht, aber da es wie immer nicht so wirklich geklappt hat, habe ich noch einen Abstecher am Bach gemacht, der Biss kam direkt unter meinen Füßen und als ich erstmal begriffen hatte was da an meinem Haken hing, konnte ich mein Glück kaum fassen!
> Sogar an der Hechtrute hat der Drill richtig fun gemacht!


----------



## crazyracer22 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wow die kann sich echt sehen lassen dickes Petri auch von mir ich kann Samstag erst wieder ans Wasser
Schöne Grüße


----------



## allrounderab (24. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ein dickes petri auch von mir,darf man fragen wie groß der gummifisch ist johnnie?ich muss mich noch bis zum 1.4 gedulden,aber dann gehts los.


----------



## GuidoOo (27. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Michiiiii  Ich glaubs nicht, ganz ganz großes Petri von mir, Unglaublich, wie Hoch die auch ist...Krass 

PEtri Großer


----------



## pionier2511 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute mal  an der Oder losgewesen , wetter war nich so prall aber trotzdem 2 schöne Bachforellen mit 41 und 43 cm .


----------



## Streber (28. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu den schönen Forellen.

Bei uns läuft es leider noch nicht.:c:c:c

LG Andrea |wavey:


----------



## Baschtii (29. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dickes Petri Johnnie Walker!
Unter einem Wehr sind meiner Meinung nach die besten Forellenplätze.
War heute auch mal unter unserem kleinen Wehr und konnte trotz starken Kormoranbefalls eine 30cm große Bachforelle mit 10er Haken und Maden erwischen.
Grüße Baschtii


----------



## Baschtii (31. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Meint ihr es würde sich lohnen heute auf Bafo zu gehen?
Bei uns ist es bewölkt bei 12 Grad


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (31. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

es ist zwar keine Bafo, aber dafür trozdem ein schönes Tierchen, diese "wilde Regenbogenforelle" (63cm) hab ich bei uns am heimischen Fließgewässer erwischen können, direkt zu Saisonbeginn...


----------



## spinnermarv (31. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

boahh... die ist ja mal fett!
dickes petri an alle, ich werd es morgen mal probieren.


----------



## flasha (31. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri!

Die sieht richtig schmackhaft aus! Vorallem die Rute  Kannst du mir sagen was das für eine ist?


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (31. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



flasha schrieb:


> Petri!
> 
> Die sieht richtig schmackhaft aus! Vorallem die Rute  Kannst du mir sagen was das für eine ist?



aber sicher kann ich Dir sagen was das für eine ist, eine "Crypton Shotgun LM 240" von Quantum, ein echt feines Stöckchen demnächst kannst Du in Rute und Rolle mehr zu dem Teil lesen, die Rute wird gerade "getestet" unter anderem auch von mir...|rolleyes

auf diesem Bild hier ist noch etwas mehr zu sehen....


----------



## Baschtii (31. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ja okay danke


----------



## gezz (31. März 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Petri
> War gestern, an einem Bach von 1m Breite los, konnte 4 kleine von 20-25cm fangen und hab eine 40er verloren -.-
> Dagegen war ich heute nochmal los und zwar an DEM Forellenbach der Eifel...absolute NULLNUMMER!  Hab aber auch ziemlich selektiv, mit Ködern zwischen 8 und 15cm gefischt.



Was ist denn DER Forellenbach in der Eifel wenn ich fragen darf? Die meisten guten Gewässer dürfen doch gar nicht mit KuKö befischt werden.

Ist die Regenforelle aus der Möhne?


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (1. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ gezz,

Ist die Regenforelle aus der Möhne?

Neeee die ist aus der Röhr...unserem Vereinsgewässer..


----------



## torino (1. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo
ich war heute auch mal mit der Spinnrute und Spinner am Bach nur leider konnte ich keine überlisten . Kann es vielleicht auch daran liegen das die Strömung und die Wassertiefe einbisschen zu stark sind ? Nur wie angelt man zu dieser Zeit am Bach mit diesen Bedingungen ?


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (1. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



torino schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich war heute auch mal mit der Spinnrute und Spinner am Bach nur leider konnte ich keine überlisten . Kann es vielleicht auch daran liegen das die Strömung und die Wassertiefe einbisschen zu stark sind ? Nur wie angelt man zu dieser Zeit am Bach mit diesen Bedingungen ?



bei mir hat es sich bezahlt gemacht mit Wobbler zu fischen, ich hauche denen allerdings noch nicht zu viel Leben ein( niedrige Temperaturen!!!), 1-2 Kurbelumdrehungen und dann erst mal in der Strömung stehen lassen..usw. wenn gar nichts geht fische ich auch schon mal mit Posenmontage, als Köder nehm ich dann Dentros mit einem kleinen vorgeschaltetem Spinnerblatt, diese Vorfächer binde ich mir allerdings selbst, die Bebleiung ist dann der Strömung anzupassen so das man auf Tiefe kommt...das ganze geht auch ohne Pose....:m

Beste Grüße 
Klaus


----------



## kistee (2. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin,

habe seit gestern meinen Lenne Jahresschein und musste natürlich heute direkt mal ans Wasser, neben Sonnenbrand auf der Nase gab es auch noch einiges an Fischkontakt wovon eine den Weg in meine Tüte fand..die anderen wurden schonend released und mit nem Grußwunsch nach Besuch der Eltern verabschiedet.
Da den ganzen Vormittag auf die üblichen kleinen Blinker/Wobbler nix ging habe ich 12cm Blinker ausgepackt und da sind sie tierisch drauf abgefahren

Hier mal noch das Foto von der 44er

http://img255.*ih.us/img255/4894/foto0050.jpg


----------



## Nordangler (8. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jungs 6 Tage lang keine Fangmeldung mehr!!! Was ist los?

Sven


----------



## FrankWoerner (8. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also gut...werde mich hier in dem Fred mal kurz vorstellen. Ich heiße Frank und komme aus dem Raum Böblingen. 

Leider habe ich von meinen diesjährigen Bafo fängen keine Pics aber ein schöne Bafo aus dem letzten Jahr im September.

Muß wohl eine ziemlich ruppige Forelle gewesen sein. Da Sie ganz schöne Schrammen usw hatte. Aber seht selbst. 
gewogen hat Sie glaube ich so um die 2,5 Kilo und war um die 65 cm lang.

Gruß Frank


----------



## catfish 69 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

schönes tierchen trotz der narben!!war heute auch mal auf bachforellen los konnte aber nur ne schöne regenbogen überlisten!!biss auf nen 3er mepps!!haben bei uns eigentlich noch ein paar tage schonzeit aber die arme blutete stark aus den kiemen das ich sie leider nicht mehr zurücksetzen konnte!!!später hatte ich noch ne kleine bafo am haken durfte aber wieder schwimmen!!hier noch ein bildhttp://www.siteupload.de/p1058294-35erregenbognerjpg.html


----------



## Baschtii (8. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So wie es aussieht haben die bei uns im Bach/Fluss neu eingesetzt.
Da wo ich sonst meine schönen 35er fange habe ich gestern 10 Bachforellen in der Größe von 10-15cm gefangen 
natürlich alle waidgerecht wieder eingesetzt 
Grüße Baschtii


----------



## TJ. (8. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War in letzter Zeit auch unterwegs
lief recht gut einige Forellen und auch Döbel konnt ich mit Spinnern, Wobblern und Twistern Überlisten.
Wobei die meisten fische ganz klar auf den Spinner gehn.
Aber nun zu den Fischen.













Alles in allem aber meist Portionsfische von 300-650gr hab nicht alle Fotografiert waren natürlich auch einige Untermaßige am Haken die umgehend schonen zurückgesetzt wurden

Gruß Thomas


----------



## aal60 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



FrankWoerner schrieb:


> Also gut...werde mich hier in dem Fred mal kurz vorstellen. Ich heiße Frank und komme aus dem Raum Böblingen.
> 
> Leider habe ich von meinen diesjährigen Bafo fängen keine Pics aber ein schöne Bafo aus dem letzten Jahr im September.
> 
> ...




Frank, das ist ein toller Fisch, den fängt man  nicht alle Tage.
Und bei uns, schon garnicht,

Dickes Petri von mir.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## crazyracer22 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri ich werd gleich auch mal wieder losziehen


----------



## Tradnats (9. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

moin ich geh gleich auch mal los ich hatte gestern ne schöne 45er BaFo am haken ist aber leider wieder abgegangen werd se mir heut holen 
hatte auch nen komischen beifang^^
ne olle elritze hat sich beim spinnern eingehakt war ca. 12cm groß (mensch ich hasse die biester)
ich werd euch heut abend mal berichten ob was ging


----------



## Tradnats (9. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

sooo wieder da

und sehr erfolgreich war mit der fliegenrute los  ergebnis:

mit ner goldkopfnymphe 4 barben gefangen

die 1. war 79
die 2. war 78cm
die 3. war 57cm
und die 4. war 47cm

das hat richtig fun gemacht mein kumpel war auch dabei der hat auf goldkopfnymphe eine 60cm barbe gefangen

und wie sah es bei euch aus ?

PS: leider keine bilder meine digicam is kaputt *heul*


----------



## FrankWoerner (9. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hey

bin so eben auch wieder gekommen. Noch schnell den Fang verwertet.
War ganz ein ganz erfolgreicher  Abend.
Als erstes ne Bafo mit ca 33 cm. Dann danach beim nächsten Wurf ein Saibling war ganz erstaunt wo der herkommt. 45cm lang und denk noch streckt der mir die Zunge raus? Der hat wohl eindeutig ein fehlgebildeten Unterkiefer. Geschadet hats ihm ja nicht stand gut im Futter. Oder Kommt sowas von einer Verletztung? ev. Angelhaken?? Was mein Ihr??

Im nächsten Gumpen erster Wurf..... zack ein riesen gepatsche an der Oberfläche und siehe da noch ein Saibling. Bis jetzt 20 min geangelt. Dachte mir wenn das soweiter geht hast mit 5 Würfen 4 Fische aus dem Bach gezogen...neuer Rekord|uhoh:. So machts ja fast kein Spaß#d#d. Heute abend waren die bissig wie schon lange nicht mehr.
Dann hat es sich doch noch gezogen....mehrere Fehlbisse und Loslasser....und Untermaßige Bafos die sofort unversehrt wieder schwimmen durften.
Zum Schluß noch ne Kleine Bafo mit 29 cm. Wollte Sie eigendlich zurücksetzten, da sah ich schon das Blut aus den Kiemen laufen. Nun gut dann halt ab in die Tüte und Heim zu Frauchen.  

War echt eine verückte kurzer Pirsch. Normal sind unser Bafos nicht soleicht zu überreden.

Grüßle Frank


----------



## weller95 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@:frank
das is bestimmt ein laichhaken:q
will morgen auch mal los auf bafo jagd
petri zu den fängen


----------



## mopzz (10. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hallo,
gibt es zuchtforellen, die punkte auf der fettflosse haben oder sind das nur die wilden? 
hier mal ein beispiel, gefangen am mittwoch.

danke im voraus
gruß


----------



## Bungo (10. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



mopzz schrieb:


> hallo,
> gibt es zuchtforellen, die punkte auf der fettflosse haben oder sind das nur die wilden?
> hier mal ein beispiel, gefangen am mittwoch.
> 
> ...



Am besten siehst du das am Flossenbild, den Kiemendeckeln und der Kopfform.
Die Schwanzflosse sieht nach Zuchtforelle aus.
Auch der Oberkiefer sieht nicht wirklich super aus.
Deshalb würde ich sagen höchstwahrscheinlich Zucht.

Außerdem sind viele Forellen die direkt aus der Mast kommen einfach schlichtweg Fett, was bei einem wildgewachsenen Fisch nicht der Fall ist. Der wird meist eher bullig wenn übermäßig Nahrung vorhanden ist. Wirklich fett werden sie nur in Ausnahmefällen.

An den Punkten kann man das nicht festmachen, da kommt es auch auf den Zuchtstamm an. 
Wir haben einen kleinen Bach, da sind die Forellen fast ohne Rote Punkte. 
30km weiter im Bach wo auch noch nie besetzt wurde sind sehr viele Rote Punkte inkl roter Punkte auf der Fettflosse vorhanden.


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (10. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

jo ich stimme bungo voll und ganz zu ! ... 
forellen die von klein an in einem bach heranwachsen sind viuel bulliger und kräftiger, die färbung ist, ganz gleich welcher stamm viel kräftiger und eindeutiger. 
außerdem ist wie er schon sagte der kopf ein wiochtiges erkennungsmerkmal, der ist häufig bei wildbachforellen besonders groß ! ... 

morgen geh ich dann auch mal den saisonstart in sachen BaFo für mich einläuten .... 
Bilder folgen ! ... ( hoffentlich )


----------



## weller95 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

is die aus ner zucht oder wild?
eben grad gefangen!hatte noch 4 untermaßige gefangen und viele bisse gehabt.


----------



## schakal1182 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sieht nach ner Wildforelle aus. Sehr schlank und die Flosse sieht intakt aus. Aber wirklich sicher sagen lässt sich das nicht.


----------



## weller95 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

jo danke!
hat der mit dem ich da war auch gesagt


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (10. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

jo denke ich auch ... 
Petri ....


----------



## mkraus81 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

nehme meinen Beitrag zurück... habe gerade nocmal genau geschaut... könnte scheint doch ne Regenbogenforelle zu sein...


----------



## .luckycraft (11. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nabend zusammen 
War heute zum ersten mal dieses Jahr fürn Stündchen am Bach und konnte 3 kleine Bachforellen fangen:q (32cm, 27cm)
und von der kleinsten hab ich schnell ein Foto geschossen.
Direkt beim ersten Wurf hatte ich die größte am Haken, war echt überrascht 
Die Bafos haben mega Fun gemacht an der UL Rute :vik:
achja gefangen habe ich auf 3cm Hornet und Dorado im Bafodesign

schöne Grüße und Petri

Philipp


----------



## fil (11. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Hum fassen!
> Sogar an der Hechtrute hat der Drill richtig fun gemacht!



abartig wenn du jemanden der keine ahung hast erzählst des is ne forelle sagen die du kannst mic net verarschen mit deimem lachs...


haste ja auch bestimmt wieder zurückgesetzt oder?

findes eh ne sauerrei des so viele große fische entnommen werden besser währs so handhabe ich des eig des bafos ab 35-40 wieder zurück gehn gibt auch ausnahmen aber normalerweise...


----------



## mopzz (12. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

danke für die antworten. ich bin jetzt wieder ein bisschen schlauer. petri zur bafo, viel besser geht es nicht.
ich war am osterwochenende mit einem freund ziemlich erfolgreich auf forellenpirsch. hier mal ein kleiner vorgeschmack. video wird folgen 
gruß


----------



## Koalano1 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Klar schwimmt die wieder, es wäre ein Verbrechen an der Natur, so eine Kreatur, die es geschafft hat so lange zu überleben, zu töten. Ein Augenzeuge hat gesagt, dass er in seinem ganzen Leben noch nie so eine Bachforelle gesehen hätte und wollte sie unbedingt über den Eingang der Vereinshütte hängen. Als ich im Begriff war sie zurückzusetzten und ihm gesagt habe, dass mir ein Foto als Trophäe reicht, hat er wie ein Auto geguckt und ist fast vom Glauben abgefallen. :q


 
Ein sehr feiner Zug von dir!
Ich hätt nicht anders gehandelt#6


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (12. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri an alle Fänger ! 

also ich kann nur ein relativ ernüchterndes ergebniss mit 2 kleinen bafos und ner mittelprächtigen ReFo melden ! #c

da ist jedenfalls wenigstens noch ne menge platz nach oben ! ...


----------



## jungangler 93 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



fil schrieb:


> abartig wenn du jemanden der keine ahung hast erzählst des is ne forelle sagen die du kannst mic net verarschen mit deimem lachs...
> 
> 
> ich denk net das des en lachs ist. lachse haben doch nen winkel in der schwanzflosse. bachforellen nicht. seh ich des falsch hab noch nie nen live lachs gesehn.|uhoh:


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (12. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich aber auch nich


----------



## spinnermarv (12. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

erstmal petri an alle...

ich war auch eben für 3 stunden an der wupper und konnte FASST meine ersten spinnforellen fangen (bisher immer nur mir fliege). ich habe zich bisse und nachläufer auf meine wobbler gehabt und mehrere forellen konnten sich im sprund losreißen.
das problem ist, dass ich nur mit schon oder einzelhaken angeln darf oder nur mit einem drilling. da meine wobbler relativ schlank aber 6cm lang sind, habe ich aus den  zwei drillingen einfach zwei einzelhaken gemacht, die aber scheinbar nicht haken.

was meint ihr, soll ich trotz der länge mit einem schwanzdrilling angeln? 
oder habt ihr andere tipps?


----------



## FrankWoerner (12. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also ich würde einen Schwanzdrilling montieren und gut is... 
Das mit den Einzelhaken hat bei mir auch nicht wirklich gut funktioniert. Am Schwanzdrilling die Widerhaken andrücken und wenn du einen Biss hast die Schnur ordendlich Unterspannung lassen dann klappt auch der Rest.
Meine bafo´s, Döbel und Brasche fassen den Köder zu 95% vonhinten und wen mal einer von der Seite attackiert wurde hing er immer am Schwanzdrilling. Ich glaub ich habe noch kein Fisch vom Bauchdrilling abgehakt. Nun ja geht bei den meisten meiner Wobbler auch nimmer da sie gar keinen mehr haben:q.


----------



## spinnermarv (12. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

danke für die empfehlung. das werd ich beim nächsten mal ausprobieren.


----------



## .luckycraft (13. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So Jungs, bin wieder zuhause, war grad nochmal eben für ne Stunde am Bach.. 
Bis zum eigentlichen Angelgewässer zu gelangen ist es schon eine kleine Herausforderung, man muss nämlich über einen kleinen Nebenbach hinüber.. Heute sind meine Füße mal nicht durch die Äste gerutscht und nass geworden :q 
Also endlich angekommen, Rute ausgepackt, Hornet montiert und los gings. Schon beim ersten Wurf ein kleiner Zupfer.. 
Immer wieder warf ich bis kurz vors Ufer, um die Gepunkteten aus der Tiefe zu locken. Nach dem 5ten Wurf hing endlich die erste kleine Bachforelle.. Hat wieder einen schönen Drill am leichten Tackle beschert :q schnell enthakt und sie durfte wieder in ihr Element. Immer wieder warf ich den Hornet bis an die gegenüberliegende Uferseite um ihn dann langsam gegen die Strömung zu fischen. Nach ca. 10 Minuten bekam ich einen starken Biss als der Köder auf die Wasseroberfläche traf. Wieder nur eine kleine Forelle, natürlich wieder released. Im Laufe der Stunde habe ich noch ein paar Bisse bekommen, eine größere Bafo konnte sich jedoch an der Wasseroberfläche vom Haken befreien. Alles in Allem wieder mal eine gelungene Stunde am Bach, hoffe ich kann euch bald auch größere Exemplare vorstellen 

schöne Grüße und Petri


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (13. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri zu den fischen... 

@spinnermarv
ich denke auch das dir ein schwanzdrilling reichen sollte, jedenfalls bei wobblern unter 4-5 cm 
um ausschlitzer zu vermeiden kann es außerdem helfen die rute hoch über den kopf zu halten, dann werden die kopfschläge besser abgefedert!
ansonsten brauchste nur ein bisschen glück, ist manchmal echt zum verrückt werden ! ...


----------



## Nobbi 78 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo konnte gerade ne kleine Bachforelle von ca. 30 cm überlisten!


----------



## spinnermarv (14. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

eure tipps scheinen geholfen zu haben....

hab endlich meine erste spinnforelle gefangen!:m


----------



## angelsüchto (14. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja Petri!
Sehr schöne Forelle und groß auchnoch dazu!
Der Fluss ist aber auch erste Sahne!


----------



## .luckycraft (15. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dickes Petri zur ersten Spinnforelle |supergri ich geh am Wochenende auch wieder an den Bach, ich freu mich schon


----------



## Michl1086 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi Fischerfreunde! 
Ich war die letzten eineinhalb Wochen dreimal für einige Stunden am Bach und konnte weder mit Spinner/Blinker (sämtliche Größen, Farben und Formen), noch Wobbler (ebenfalls sämtliche Größen, Farben, Formen...) oder Pose (Wurm, Raupe, Mais) irgendwas fangen...  (ausser ner 10cm Rotfeder auf Regenwurm/Pose und ner Mini-BaFo auf nen für sie überdimensionalen Spinner, welche natürlich wieder planschen durfte) Wattn hier los? Was mach ich falsch? Oder woran liegts? Hatte zwar zwei weitere Bisse, aber die konnte ich ned verwerten... Keine Ahnung was da abgeht... :-(  evtl. die Witterung, da es die letzten Tage nie mehr als 10° (wenn überhaupt) hatte??? 
Hilfe!


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (15. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

gut für uns zu wissen wäre vielleicht erst einmal was du für material verwendest ! ... 
mit ner 30er schnur zum beispiel hätten wir schonmal eine mögliche erklärung ;-) ... 

ansonsten kann man dir nur raten wenn das wasser nicht sehr ruhig ist die köder gleichmäßig einzukurbeln, bei stärkerer strömung, und vor allem an kleineren bächen unbedingt flussauf fischen, da die fische dich sonst viel zu leicht bemerken. 
köder an sich passt mit wobbler, spinner, oder blinker, naturköder ist das einfachste, aber meiner meinung nach auch das langweiligste und für die fische ( insbesondere kleinere fische die du zurücksetzten willst/musst ) das unangenezhmste/gefährlichste.
allgemein solltest du nicht zu schwere köder zwischen 2und 7 cm verwenden wobei natürlich ein 5er spinner welcher ungefähr 7cm entspricht maßlos überdimensioniert für alle zu erwartenden forellen sein wird. 

hoffe mal das hilft dir schonmal, mehr infos über dein gewässer und dein material wären aber wie gesagt nicht schlecht !

lg Andy


----------



## mopzz (15. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri auch von mir zur ersten spinnforelle. 
ich denke nicht, dass es für forellen zu kalt ist. man muss bedenken, dass sie am besten in klaren gebirgsbächen klarkommen, welche sich im tiefsten sommer nicht über 15/20°C erwärmen. 
mach dir mal gedanken, was du besser machen könntest?! evtl mal ein 1-2m langes fluo vorschalten? manchmal hilft es auch nur einen kleineren wirbel zu nehmen. den führungsstil varriieren. an stellen angeln, wo man eigentlich keinen fisch vermutet. forellen stehen oft mitten in der strömung, wo man wirklich nicht denkt, dass dort ein fisch steht( hat mir dieses jahr schon 2 forellen gebracht). 
also probieren, erfahrung sammeln, der erfolg kommt dann fast von alleine. 
als kleinen anreiz guckt euch das hier mal an:q:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4L7VhC89EFc

gruß


----------



## Alexander2781 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

zwar nicht die größten, aber immerhin.

Gruß und Petri Heil
Alexander

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2903763&postcount=37


----------



## catfish 69 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri zu euren tollen fischen !!war heut auch am bach unterwegs!!konnte diese rotgetupfte auf nen neongelben mepps überlisten!!sonst ging nix !hier noch a bildl von der schönen!!gruss catfishhttp://www.siteupload.de/p1060101-1bafo37jpg.html


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (15. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

jo ich denke die tipps von mopzZ sind sehr gut !! ... 
um ganz auf nen wirbel zu vezichten, was natürlich nur beim wobbler geht würde ich mal den rapala knot ausprobieren, ( google hilft ) der is echt super praktisch weil er eine schlaufe bildet, und somit einen einwandfreien lauf des köders ermöglicht.

@mopzz
hab mir euer video angeguckt, echt ein cooles kleines gewässer habt ihr da! Und schöne fische fangt ihr ! 


noch als kleine köderanregung für alle ( falls jemand sich drüber freut ) : guckt doch mal bei illex und profiblinker rein. Besonders die Attraktoren von PB, und die chubby`s sowie suirrels von illex ( beides suspending wobbler ) kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen. Die GuFi`s in den größen b und c benutzen wir die als fast am erfolgreichsten von allen ködern auf BaFo`s ! 
bei gufis würde ich zu allererst mal welche unter 5 cm nehmen ( zb die von pb ) ein zusatzdrilling ist also unnötig, da man damit nur leicht kleine fische verangelt und ständig in irgendwas im wasser hängen bleibt ! 
beim biss einfach warten bis man den fisch wirklich in der rute spürt und dann nur noch leicht anschlagen/ rute anheben... 
viel spaß beim ausprobieren, uns hat es schon extrem viele schöne fische gebracht vor allem wenn nichts anderes mehr ging, so zB bei hochwasser oder bei angetrübtem wasser.

lg Andy


----------



## Bonifaz (16. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schönes video mopzz und guter Tipp ppz.
Bei mir wollen sie noch nicht richtig, ist auch ein bißchen hochwasser, aber mit gufi hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht probiert...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (16. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hatte gestern vier untermaßige BaFos von so 12-20 cm,

und eine 30er - die war lecker!


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wenn ich mir so die letzten Seiten hier im Trööt anschaue, kann man schon neidisch werden! Walkers Fischlein ist ja der Hammer! Glückwunsch! Ich war erst einmal (letztes Wochenende)  unterwegs und habe bei glasklarem Wasser (kannte ich so noch gar nicht) keinen Fisch gesehen. Man sieht sie ja mal steigen aber dieses Mal war in 6 Stunden an mehreren Stellen nix und auch die letzte Verzweifelungstat auf Wurm und Made wurde völlig missachtet!|kopfkrat
Schön war es trotzdem mal wieder mit sich selbst im Busch zu sein und die Natur zu erleben.


----------



## Michl1086 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Servus!
Erst mal danke an moppz und pike/perch/Zander für die Tipps!

Mein Material, mit dem ich leider diese Saison bisher erfolglos auf BaFo unterwegs war:
klare 0,20er Mono, Shimano Catana BX 2,10m, verschiedene Wobbler von 3-6cm in Forellen-, Barsch- und 2 anderen Dekors (rot-grün bzw. dunkelgrün-schwarzgepunktet), diverse kleine Mepps-, Dam- und andere Spinner und Blinker sowie Pose mit 8er und 10er Haken und (ich glaub) 18er Vorfach... hab auch verschiedene Ködertiefen mit der Pose ausprobiert... 

Nja ok, ich hab flussab gefischt... evtl. war das der Fehler...

Der Bach ist zwischen 2 und stellenweise 6 Meter breit (dann aber nur sehr seicht) und die Tiefe is auch sehr unterschiedlich, sehr natürlicher Lauf, viele unterspülten Wurzel, Kanten; große Steine, der Untergrund is teilweise etwas sandig, an manchen Stellen sehr steinig/kiesig, eigentlich n richtig schöner, natürlicher Bach... auch zwei solche Mini-Wasserfälle (sagt man da so???) mit großen Steinen und danach richtig starker Strömung sind in der Strecke... ein paar Meter vor einem dieser Mini-Wasserfälle hatte ich auch die Mini-BaFo, das Wasser ist da etwas tiefer, weniger Strömung... hab auch an die Kanten, Steine, Bäume, die unterspülten Ufer und auch mitten in die tiefen Stellen und direkt in die Strömung geworfen... (und jetzt zwei Spinner weniger...) 

Aber das mit fluss-auf fischen und kleinerem Wirbel probier ich morgen auf jeden Fall mal aus! ansonsten einfach probieren,probieren, und probieren... 
Ich berichte euch!

und generell: die Spinner eher langsam oder schell einholen? oder mal so, mal so?

Vielen dank für die vielen Tipps und n schönes Wochenende mit tollen Fängen euch allen!

Petri heil, Michl
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=56632


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (17. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mal ne dumme Frage: Das mit Flussauf Fischen is ja schön und gut....aber bei starker Strömung muss man ja ewig schnell einhohlen damit sich das Spinnerblatt überhaupt dreht?


----------



## Streifenjäger (17. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dann machste halt keinen Spinner dran...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (17. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



fabi123 schrieb:


> Mal ne dumme Frage: Das mit Flussauf Fischen is ja schön und gut....aber bei starker Strömung muss man ja ewig schnell einhohlen damit sich das Spinnerblatt überhaupt dreht?



jau, dat is halt so... aber es bringt Fisch!


----------



## mopzz (17. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

stromauf fischen ist keine fanggarantie, man kann genauso gut stromab die forellen fangen. der vorteil ist nur, dass die forellen mit dem kopf stromauf stehen, d.h. sie kann den mit der strömung geführten köder besser bzw länger sehen, man führt den köder im idealfall direkt ins maul. 
holt man ihn gegen die stömung ein führt man den köder quasi erst an der schwanzflosse vorbei und hat dann einen viel kleineren bereich, in dem die forelle den köder sieht. 
natürlich wird man vom fisch beim stromauf fischen nicht so leicht bemerkt. 
a propos: viel wichtiger als irgendwelche köder. bzw farbwahl ist absolute ruhe am wasser. bei der größe von unserem gewässer ist dies absolute pflicht. wir haben die erfahrung gemacht, dass ein ast, der knackst, die forelle schon verschreckt, seit dem angel ich nicht mehr dort, wo viele stöcke auf dem boden liegen |uhoh: man sieht ja auf dem video, dass sie auf alle köder eigentlich beissen.:q
evtl. mal die pose weglassen und an freier leine mit wurm bzw made fischen.
gruß


----------



## catfish 69 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hallo hab heut ne" dicke" bachforelle auf nen kleinen kupfermepps erwischt!!hat ordentlich radau gemacht ist paar mal richtig aus dem wasser geschossen!!petri an all die anderen fänger von catfish!!http://www.siteupload.de/p1060531-1400gbafojpg.html


----------



## Case (17. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



fabi123 schrieb:


> Mal ne dumme Frage: Das mit Flussauf Fischen is ja schön und gut....aber bei starker Strömung muss man ja ewig schnell einhohlen damit sich das Spinnerblatt überhaupt dreht?



Die Forelle ist schneller als Du einkurbeln kannst.

Case


----------



## the flyfisher 97 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



fabi123 schrieb:


> Mal ne dumme Frage: Das mit Flussauf Fischen is ja schön und gut....aber bei starker Strömung muss man ja ewig schnell einhohlen damit sich das Spinnerblatt überhaupt dreht?


Also bei starker Strömung werf ich sowieso Flussab und nehme einen großen Spinner , die Forellen beissen trotzdem


----------



## Nobbi 78 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo habe heute Mittag ne Bachforelle gefangen die wohl bekanntschaft mit Meister Esox gemacht hat!


----------



## TJ. (19. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dann angel doch an der stelle auf Hecht 
Wenn du wieder darfst natürlich

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Nobbi 78 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



TJ. schrieb:


> Dann angel doch an der stelle auf Hecht
> Wenn du wieder darfst natürlich
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Das hab ich für den 1. Mai fest eingeplant:vik:
Gruss


----------



## Matze_07 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei mir gings heute auch richtig los für 2 Stunden angeln 7 Bachforellen von 30-37 cm.
Hab leider nur nen paar Fotos.


----------



## Rhxnxr (21. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

der viel wichtigere Punkt beim stromaufwärts fischen ist das einen die Fische sehr viel später bemerken.


----------



## .luckycraft (22. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wow, klasse Fotos, schöne Fische, dickes Petri :m
Könntest du mir mal verraten welche Kamera du für die Fotos benutzt?

Gruß Philipp


----------



## mgrabau (22. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war auch mal los und konnte eine schöne erwischen.
Gruß
Mario


----------



## .luckycraft (22. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

auch dickes Petri von mir :m Ich versuch mein Glück morgen wieder.. mal schaun was geht |supergri


----------



## angelsüchto (22. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich habe gestern 3 Stunden gepirscht aber ging garnichts!


----------



## zandi2 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin , ich war heute auch auf der Pirsch und konnte 1 Bafo landen:vik: ! Eine weitere Forelle ist noch kurz vor der Landung wieder stiftengegangen .


----------



## mopzz (23. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hi, ist das ne gejerkte bafo?|bigeyes


----------



## spinnermarv (23. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

junge ist das ein köder!!!

dickes petri, auch an die anderen.


----------



## Matchangler92 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi leute,
 war von euch schon einer dieses Jahr an der kyll an der strecke vom Kronenburgerstausee an abwärts, bis nach jünkerath???

wollte mal fragen ob da schon was ging weil letztes jahr war ja wohl extrem schlecht, ich hoffe mal das es dieses jahr besser dort oben wird....


----------



## schakal1182 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war vorletzes Wochenende mit zwei Freunden an der Kyll zwischen Kronenburgerhütte und Stadtkyll - alle mit Fliegenrute bewaffnet. Es gab aber nur sehr sehr wenige Fischkontakte. Wasser war sehr klar, und es war kaum ein Fisch zu sehen...


----------



## zandi2 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@moppz: köder war ein salmo slider(7cm).


----------



## Matchangler92 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Jop, aber nur einmal bei Hochwasser, haben nix bekommen
> 
> 
> 
> Wie oft warst du denn da? |supergri




ehhhm ich war ca 8-10 mal da, wenn ich mal was gefangen habe waren es nur fingerlange forellchen xD
davor die jahre war immer besser.....


----------



## Streifenjäger (23. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

http://img519.*ih.us/img519/7350/dsc00555n.jpg

Erste 30er auf Fliege...


----------



## Alexander2781 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Heil allen Fängern.

@Streifenjäger

Sieht aus wie eine Goldkopfnymphe.


----------



## Streifenjäger (23. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gut erkannt...ich gebs ja zu, ich bin kein Fliegenfischer! Ich angel nur mit Nymphen |rolleyes


----------



## ArcticChar80 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nach den ersten dicken Saiblingen kommen natürlich auch die ersten kleinen Bachforellen  #h


----------



## spinnermarv (25. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an die Fänger!

Ich war heut morgen für ein paar Stunden mit dem Bike spinnen und konnte 2 Bafos erwischen. Eine von ca.25cm und die andere von ca.40cm.
Es wär ein wirklich schöner Tag geworden, wenn ich nicht meine 
*RUTE VERLOREN* hätte!!!!
Ich bin auf einem Stein unglücklich ausgerutscht und dabei ist die Rute irgenwie in die Strömung geraten und ich hab sie nicht wiedergefunden


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (25. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne Fische  Was wars für ne Rute?


----------



## spinnermarv (25. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ne Mitchell 310 xe mit selbiger Rolle


----------



## spinnermarv (25. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

es war doch ein geiler angeltag!.......|supergri

ich war grad noch einmal mit meinem vater an der wupper und er konnte mit einem selbst gebautem haken die rute aus einer stromschnelle ziehen....

verrückt aber war|kopfkrat


----------



## Micha383 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

 Petri zur Angel 

war bestimmt n spannender Drill :m


----------



## spinnermarv (25. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

jo, könnte man sagen:m

aber nochmal brauch ich das nicht.....


----------



## Nordangler (29. April 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute für 2 Stunden los an der Treene. Ergebniss waren 2 Bafo um die 25 cm.  War ein schöner sonniger Tag. Habe die 2 Stunden auch sehr genossen.

Sven


----------



## spinnermarv (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

war heut morgen noch einmal für 2 stunden spinnen und konnte bei nahezu jedem wurf einen nachläufer oder biss verzeichnen. leider konnte ich aber keinen verwerten...
klappt halt nicht immer


----------



## Streber (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi,

nachdem ja nun heute die Besatzschonzeit an der Wiesent zu Ende war, habe ich mal mein Glück versucht die erste Bachforelle dieses Jahr zu fangen.

Und es hat auch endlich geklappt und ich konnte die ersten zwei mit nach Hause nehmen.












Köder war ein kleiner Salmo Hornet im Bachforellendesign. Ich hatte auch noch einige Nachläufer. Hat heute riesig Spaß gemacht. 

LG Andrea |wavey:


----------



## gezz (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war in letzter Zeit auch desöfteren auf "Pachforellenpirsch". Zwar nicht so groß wie die meisten hier, dafür aber nicht weniger schön anzuschauen: http://flybei.wordpress.com/

Alle Fische schwimmen selbstverständlich wieder!

Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Lorenz (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

|wavey:

ich hab gestern auch ein paar halbstarke gefangen.Salmo Tiny,Salmo Bullhead,Salmo Slider,Rapala CD...


----------



## bobbl (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute das erste Mal beim Forellenangeln 
Super war`s!
Bin mit der leichten Spinne losgezogen und habe sogar noch Erfolg gehabt:
Zu erst ein Saibling mit 37 cm und dann noch eine Bachforelle von 42 cm.
Beide meine ersten Fische der Art.

mfg


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Eine 42`er hab ich heute auch gefangen. Genau die Zeichnung meines Vorposters! Kurios war nur, dass sie sich erst für den goldenen Wirbel interessiert und beim Goldhaken dann zugeschnappt hat!
So hab ich auch schon einmal einen 12 Pfund Hecht im Rhein gefangen!


----------



## Rhxnxr (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hab' heute nun auch mal die Saison eröffnet, aber wie zu erwarten waren die Fische nach dem harten Winter noch sehr schlecht beinander (viele Fischegel und wenig auf den Gräten).
Auf Salmo Hornet und Illex Tiny fry gabs 5 oder 6 kleine bis 30cm und eine mit 36.
Nach Umstellung auf Jig (5cm Slottershad und Kopyto) gab's dann immerhin noch 2 gute Mittdreissiger und eine Äsche mit ca. 38.
Selbstverständlich schwimmen alle Fische wieder.


----------



## catfish 69 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

konnt heut 2 forellen mit nem 2er mepps erwischen standen beide unter einem busch der über das wasser rgte war ein bisschen schwierig hinzuwerfen!!aber hat sich rentiert!!petri an alle catfishhttp://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/eyvf-2-jpg.html


----------



## fishwert (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@catfish 69
@Streber

Keine Frage, es sind allesamt tolle Fänge die ihr da präsentiert. #6
Aber, ich weiß es nicht, in meinen Augen hat der gewählte Hintergrund der Bilder (Hackbrett, Küchenteller) so ein bißchen einen faden Beigeschmack....  #d


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



fishwert schrieb:


> ...Aber, ich weiß es nicht, in meinen Augen hat der gewählte Hintergrund der Bilder (Hackbrett, Küchenteller) so ein bißchen einen faden Beigeschmack....  #d


alles schön und gut, aber ich verstehe nicht, warum zur Verwertung bestimmte Fische nur in "landschaftlich stimmiger Atmosphäre" abgelichtet werden sollen...|kopfkrat


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

... zumal man nicht immer seine Fotoausrüstung dabei hat...


----------



## Jose (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



fishwert schrieb:


> @catfish 69
> @Streber
> 
> Keine Frage, es sind allesamt tolle Fänge die ihr da präsentiert. #6
> Aber, ich weiß es nicht, in meinen Augen hat der gewählte Hintergrund der Bilder (Hackbrett, Küchenteller) so ein bißchen einen faden Beigeschmack....  #d




mal abgesehen davon, dass ein schöner fisch auch auf einem hackbrett ein schöner fisch ist, überrascht es mich schon, dass in deinen _Augen der gewählte Hintergrund so ein bißchen einen faden Beigeschmack_ hat:
mit augen sehen ich, schmecken ist woanders.

in meinen augen ist das geschmäcklerische nörgelei.


----------



## fishwert (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Rubber Duck

Zumindest drängt sich mir der Gedanke auf dass die Mentalität von C&R dem einen oder anderen dieser Anglerspezie ziemlich fremd sei....

Will aber damit keinem persönlich zu nahe treten!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



fishwert schrieb:


> @Rubber Duck
> 
> Zumindest drängt sich mir der Gedanke auf dass die Mentalität von C&R dem einen oder anderen dieser Anglerspezie ziemlich fremd sei....



ja, mir zum Beispiel - jedenfalls in der Praxis


ist heute eigentlich "C&R-Aktionstag"?|kopfkrat


aber genug dazu, back to topic


----------



## fishwert (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ok, in diesem Sinne dann viel Spaß noch |wavey:


----------



## Jose (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



fishwert schrieb:


> @Rubber Duck
> 
> Zumindest drängt sich mir der Gedanke auf dass die Mentalität von C&R dem einen oder anderen dieser Anglerspezie ziemlich fremd sei....
> 
> Will aber damit keinem persönlich zu nahe treten!




wenn der anspruch C&R immer mehr zu einer faulen ausrede wird für leute, die angeln gehen, ums verrecken aber keinen fisch essen, dann ist C&R nur eine flaue entschuldigung, triebe zu lasten von tieren auszuleben, zudem prinzipiell ungesetzlich.

die mentalität von ach so hehrenen C&Rlern ist mir allzu bekannt. und ausreichend suspekt.
wollt ihr fische schonen, geht nicht angeln und sucht euch ein anderes hobby. 


es reicht bald


----------



## Hechtchris (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Was ich immer sehr lustig finde:


Ein Angler der einfach zum Forellenangeln geht und sein Fanglimit von sagen wir mal 2 Forellen erreicht geht danach einfach Nachhause !


Ein Catch and Release Fischer fängt bestimmt mal bis zu 10 Forellen an guten tagen und lässt alle wieder frei

Wieviele hiervon aber letztendlich einfach verrecken daran denkt kein Mensch ... Gerade Forellen sind hierfür sehr anfällig .....

Möchte nicht wissen wieviele von den 10 Forellen eingehen würden wenn das Wasser schon etwas wärmer wäre .... #d

Deshalb denke ich das so mancher C&R Angler schädigender für ein Gewässer ist als ein Catch & Eat Angler ....


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War gestern 8 Stunden am Gewässer und hab nicht ein Fischlein gesehen. Allerdings konnte ich ein paar Fotos machen.
Ist doch auch schon mal was!


----------



## Jose (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:


> War gestern 8 Stunden am Gewässer und hab nicht ein Fischlein gesehen. Allerdings konnte ich ein paar Fotos machen.
> Ist doch auch schon mal was!



schöne fotos, herbert

jetzt mach noch eins von nem unschuldigen hackbrett |wavey:


----------



## TJ. (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Richtig schönes Gewässer da treibt doch auch sicher der eine oder andere Hecht in einem Gumpen sein unwesen.


Hab hier noch zwei von meinen Letzten Fischen im Raupfishthread hab ich se schon gepostet.






Gruß Thomas


----------



## fishwert (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Jose schrieb:


> schöne fotos, herbert
> 
> jetzt mach noch eins von nem unschuldigen hackbrett |wavey:



...und von einer Omelette-Pfanne - die Eier dazu hättest ja schon mal aufgetrieben #h


----------



## franzinger (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

...ich empfehle modellbau anstatt der forellenstreichlerei


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Locker bleiben, Jungs!
Die Eier sind von diesem Vogel namens Wasserralle! Hat wahrscheinlich noch einen anderen Namen?
Fische finde ich da irgendwann bestimmt auch!

Hab noch ein paar Fotos (ist halt eine schöne Gegend, wo man mal richtig vom Alltag wegtreten kann):


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:


> ist halt eine schöne Gegend, wo man mal richtig vom Alltag wegtreten kann


na, *das *glaub ich gerne! #6


----------



## carphunter 95 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde in der nächsten Zeit auch gerne mal das Bachforellenpirschen ausprobieren!!!

Doch leider ist bei mir im Verein am Forellenbach das Spinnfischen untersagt.

Was würdet ihr mir dort für Montagen bzw. Köder empfehlen?

Danke schonmal im vorraus für die Antworten.

LG Carphunter 95


----------



## bobbl (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hab heute 4 Stunden in strömendem Regen verbracht ohne auch nur einen Fisch zu sehen


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



carphunter 95 schrieb:


> Doch leider ist bei mir im Verein am Forellenbach das Spinnfischen untersagt.
> 
> Was würdet ihr mir dort für Montagen bzw. Köder empfehlen?



Wurm oder Bienenmade entweder an der Wasserkugel (oder Pose) oder mit kleinem Blei

alternativ ohne alles, Haken direkt an die Hauptschnur und Köder (in Gumpen oder unter Büsche) treiben lassen.

Falls die Forellen Nahrung von oben nehmen, auch mal Schwimmbrot ausprobieren.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Janbr (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schon mal ans Fliegenfischen gedacht, wenn Spinnfischen verboten ist?

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Spinnfischen verboten?
Was ist denn erlaubt? Muss doch auf dem Schein stehen?


----------



## carphunter 95 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja leider steht dort wirklich nur dass das Spinnfischen verboten ist.

Wenn das Wetter es heute zulässt werde ich es vielleicht mal mit Wasserkugel oder kleinem Blei versuchen. Mal sehen ob was geht.


----------



## catfish 69 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hallo hab heut ne schöne dicke bachforelle auf gummifisch erwischt!!sie hat ihn komplett inhaliert!!könnt ihr auf dem bild sehen !!gruss und petri an alle fänger von catfishhttp://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/eyvf-3-jpg.html


----------



## __barsch__fisher (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hab ne kleine frage: kann man bafos auch in nem bach fangen wo man größtenteils den grund sehen kann ??
in sonem bach wie auf dem bild?

ich habe dort zwar schon kleine gefangen aber würde gerne wissen ob dieser kleine bach auch für größere infrage kommen würde.


----------



## GarstigerKot (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo, 
es durch aus möglich dort auch größere bafo´s drin sind,
sie verstecken sich gerne und stehen nicht im frei im bach.
achte mal auf unterspühlte ufer oder bäume (wurzeln) wenn du vieleicht nen klenen wobbler treiben lässt und langsam einholst wird bestimmt auch ne größere zupacken.(sofern vorhanden)
aber an so einen kleinen gewässer solltes du dich auf jedenfall mit bedacht bewegen!!!

mfg christian


----------



## __barsch__fisher (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

danke
ich werde dann mal berichten ob eine bafo den miniwobbler oder  den mepps genommen hat


----------



## carphunter 95 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Habs eben bei uns an der Bach mal ausprobiert.
Auf Wurm an der Wasserkugel nach einer dreiviertel Stunde noch keinen einzigen Biss gehabt. Habs dann mal mit nem kleinen Wobbler ausprobiert und siehe da in den nächsten drei Stunden noch elf Bafos gefangen (alle wieder zurück gesetzt). Waren zwar alle bis auf zwei Stück nicht die aller größten aber es hat halt mit Spinnköder doch noch funktioniert. ( Jetz weiß ich auch warum sie bei uns verboten sind:v)


----------



## theundertaker (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sind verboten und du nutzt die trotzdem...na heidewitzka...wers braucht...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Sind verboten und du nutzt die trotzdem...na heidewitzka...


jau, *das *hab ich auch gerade gedacht!!!


----------



## Theradon (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das sind dan nimmer die Leute die sich dann später beschweren das keine Fische mehr da sind ect. Oder irgentwas auszusetzen haben.


----------



## GarstigerKot (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*




theundertaker schrieb:


> Sind verboten und du nutzt die trotzdem...na heidewitzka...wers braucht...


 
wer ohne sünde ist werfe den ersten stein #d

@ carp
probiers vieleicht mal mit ner grille an der wasserkugel...


----------



## carphunter 95 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ha hast recht#6

Ja werd ich machen danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wieso denn Spinnköder verboten? Was ist denn erlaubt?
Nur Fliege?


----------



## GarstigerKot (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

wenn du das fliegen fischen nicht beherrscht dann könntes du auch nen streamer an der wasserkugel bzw am spiro zupfen..

http://business.virgin.net/fly.shop/Bugger526.jpg

so was z.B.
sollte normaler weiße klappen...(schwarz ist eigentlich immer gut)

mfg christian


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*




GarstigerKot schrieb:


> wer ohne sünde ist werfe den ersten stein #d


und Du hältst ganz bestimmt auch die andere Backe hin...?


----------



## Fun (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Konnte in der letzten Zeit auch ganz schöne Bafo´s fangen ...


----------



## Schwarzachangler (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich konnte ebenfalls eine Bafo verhaften. (leider nur Profilbild)


----------



## GarstigerKot (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> und Du hältst ganz bestimmt auch die andere Backe hin...?


 
|muahah:niemals...aber den mantel kann er haben

mfg


----------



## Baschtii (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich konnte bisher leider nur 1 Bafo mit 30cm fangen
und 30 untermaßige!!!!! #q
in diesem Jahr


----------



## quandle (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

sers,

konnte heute einen großen döbel oder rapfen direkt vor meiner nase rauben sehen ! wollte ihn mit wobbler und tauwurm etwas tretzen, konnte ihn aber nicht erwischen.

wie würdet ihr gezielt auf ihn angeln ?


----------



## Streber (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Erst mal noch ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage.

Ich war heute auch mal wieder an unserem Forellenbach unterwegs und habe heute meine ersten beiden Forellen auf Köfi gefangen. Habe mich riesig darüber gefreut. Sie sind zwar nicht so riesig aber mit 35 cm und 37 cm auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## carphunter 95 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mit was für einer Montage hast du die Köfis gefischt?


----------



## quandle (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ja würd mich auch interessieren#6 und welcher köderfisch wurde verwendet ?


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute war es bei mir auch richtig gut: 
3 massige Bafos; davon eine 47èr! Das gezielte Äschenfischen brachte dann auch Erfolg:  2 Stück um die 10 cm; liegen beide in der Pfanne!
Morgen geht es für 11 Tage nach Fehmarn! Hoffe dann auf die ein oder andere Meerforellenpirsch!:vik:


----------



## tommy78 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:


> Das gezielte Äschenfischen brachte dann auch Erfolg:  2 Stück um die 10 cm; liegen beide in der Pfanne!



hmmm... überprüf nochmal was du da geschrieben hast... Hoffe es handelt sich um nen Fehler |uhoh:


----------



## Streber (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



carphunter 95 schrieb:


> Mit was für einer Montage hast du die Köfis gefischt?


 
Hallo Carphunter 95,

ich verwende eine ganz einfache Montage. Kleines Durchlaufblei auf die Hauptschnur, dann Wirbel drann und Vorfach. Der Köfi wird mit Lippenköderung befestigt.
Das ganze lasse ich dann im Bach treiben und hole es in unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten ein.
Als Köfi verwende ich kleine Schwarzmeergrundeln, die ja inzwischen zur Plage geworden sind. Die Grundeln sehen den Mühlkoppen sehr ähnlich.


----------



## carphunter 95 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wie groß sind deine Köfis in der Regel?


----------



## Streber (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die Köfis sind Fingerlang so ca. 6-8 cm.


----------



## GarstigerKot (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:


> Das gezielte Äschenfischen brachte dann auch Erfolg: 2 Stück um die 10 cm; liegen beide in der Pfanne!


 
aber echt mal, hakengrösse hoffe mal das war nen tipp fehler, äschen sind ganz jährig geschont|evil: (bei uns zumindestens) 

mfg


----------



## carphunter 95 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Könnte vielleicht diese Methode:http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/raubfischangeln/wurm-jigger.html

die eine oder andere Bachforelle an den Haken bringen? So könnte ich nämlich das Kunstköder-verbot in meinem Hausgewässer umgehen und vielleicht trozdem meine Fische fangen.#6

Gruß Carphunter 95


----------



## Streber (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die Methode lohnt sich bestimmt mal zu probieren.
Was ist das denn für ein Gewässer, dass Du befischt?


----------



## carphunter 95 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das is en mittelgroßer Forellenbach. In den Gumpen ca. 1,2m- 1,5m tief und max. 8-9m breit.


----------



## Streber (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Für Deine Montage solltest Du dann bei dieser Größe vom Bach nicht so schweres Blei bzw. Jigköpfe benutzen.
Ein Bekannter von mir, der schon viele Jahre an unserem Forellenbach angelt, sagt immer so fein wie möglich fischen.

Ich benutze für meine Köfi-Montage ein Blei von max. 5g.
Das Wurmfischen am Jigkopf will ich auch mal ausprobieren, habe mir dafür auch schon kleine Jigköpfe von 3g gekauft.


----------



## GarstigerKot (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hallo,

das planseesystem geht für forellen sehr gut....
http://www.fischerforum.ch/coppermine/albums/userpics/10003/Planseesystem.jpg


mfg


----------



## carphunter 95 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Was für eine Jigkopfgröße verwendest du denn?

Und wo bekommt man so kleine?

Gruß Carphunter 95


----------



## Streber (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@carphunter95

Die Jigköpfe habe ich vom Gerlinger. Spro Rund Jigkopf 3gr. Fluo-Rot Größe 2.


----------



## carphunter 95 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ist größe 2 nicht ein bisschen zu klein?


----------



## carphunter 95 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ist das en Internetshop? wenn ja kannste mir den mal hier rein stellen?


----------



## Streber (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schaust Du hier www.gerlinger.de


----------



## carphunter 95 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja habs gefunden


Danke


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also bei uns sind Äschen nich ganzjährig geschont...aber mit 10 cm sollte man sie nich entnehmen


----------



## carphunter 95 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Streber

meinst du nicht das ein 3 Gramm Jigkopf en bisschen zu leicht für die Bach ist (wegen der Strömung und so)? 

Gruß Carphunter 95


----------



## GarstigerKot (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



fabi123 schrieb:


> Also bei uns sind Äschen nich ganzjährig geschont...aber mit 10 cm sollte man sie nich entnehmen


 
na 10 cm ist wirklich sehr sehr klein, die armen äschen

und mach dir mal keinen kopf wegen deinem lebens hecht bist doch erst 15 kannst noch locker 70 jahre fischen wenn alles gut geht wenn nicht sogar länger im anbetracht des medezinischen fortschritts.....

mfg


----------



## carphunter 95 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So werde morgen nochmal bei uns an den Forellenbach gehen und mal sehen was mit Drop-Shot-Rig, Wurmjigger und Wobbler so gehen wird.:vik:

Gruß Carphunter 95


----------



## pionier2511 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin alle zusammen , mein Kumpel hat heute ne schone 65 er Bachforelle mit 2,5 kilo gefangen und nun das kuriose .Beim ausnehmen stellte sich herraus das die Forelle ne n kleines Entenküken verputzt hatte und Ich dachte immer Hechte und Waller fressen Enten  ! nein auch grosse Bachforellen tuen dies wers nicht glaubt hier die Bilder .

Ach und noch dazugesagt in dem bereich Wo die Forelle gefangen wurde schwamm ne Ente mit Ihren Jungen rum .


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wow, super Fisch! #6
Und ja, große Forellen sind halt richtige Räuber - und son Küken (Warmblüter) liefert ne gehörige Portion Energie.
Es gibt nicht umsonst ne Menge Mausimitate (Fliegen) zum Salmonidenfischen... und ob nun ne Maus oder son Entenküken, ist den Forellen vermutlich herzlich egal!


----------



## HunterKS (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Erstmal Petri zum Fisch..Hab auch schon sehr oft gelesen, das Bachforellen z.B Mäuse und groß Frösche verspeist haben, es sind halt Raubfische, da wo sich die Möglichkeiten ergeben schlagen sie zu. In einem kleinen Gebirgsbach wäre dies sicher nicht passiert, ich glaube da wird wohl lieber doch die Fliege genommen


----------



## FoolishFarmer (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



HunterKS schrieb:


> In einem kleinen Gebirgsbach wäre dies sicher nicht passiert, ich glaube da wird wohl lieber doch die Fliege genommen


Da hat´s auch zumeist weder Enten noch solch große Forellen.


----------



## spinnermarv (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

schöne fänge#6

ich war auch noch mal spinnen und konnte eine forelle fangen, leider habe ich sie jedoch am auge gehakt, deshalb wollte ich sie mitnehmen, doch sie konnte sich beim landen vom haken befreien.
meint ihr sie schaft es?


----------



## HunterKS (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ foolishfarmer ja eben


----------



## Marces (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin

hier mal ne 40er Bafo#h

grüße


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

sehr _sehr _schön!!!


----------



## Hackersepp (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri!
@Marces: Wie heisst denn der Forellenköder?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> @Marces: Wie heisst denn der Forellenköder?


:m hab mich nicht getraut, zu fragen |rolleyes


----------



## Black_Death (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sieht mir nach einem Illex Squirrel aus,die Dinger rocken einfach alles...im Bafo Design,der beste Kunstköder der mir bis jezt in die Hände gefallen ist, wenns am Bach auf Forelle geht!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Black_Death schrieb:


> Sieht mir nach einem Illex Squirrel aus...


nee, sorry, niemals, viel zu kleine Tauchschaufel


schlecht, die Größe zu schätzen
ein kleiner L.C. Pointer?


----------



## Black_Death (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Der hat so ne kleine,da das Teil,denk ma nur der 61er od. 76er is...die laufen nur max.0,5m dafür reichts alle mal


----------



## Black_Death (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

könntest vllt recht haben.. #h


----------



## Streifenjäger (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Alles falsch...





selbstgeschnitzt|supergri


----------



## carphunter 95 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Funktionieren Suspender-Wobbler eigentlich auch in der Bach in Strömung oder sinken bzw. schwimmen sie in der Strömung?


----------



## Streifenjäger (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Funktionert...aber brauchst nicht!


----------



## PureContact (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



carphunter 95 schrieb:


> Funktionieren Suspender-Wobbler eigentlich auch in der Bach in Strömung oder sinken bzw. schwimmen sie in der Strömung?



Warum sollte der nicht funktionieren?


----------



## Knigge007 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi Jungs,


habe da mal ne Frage was die zu verwendenden Köder bei mir im Vereinsbach angeht....


Und zwar ist der Bach nur 3m Breit und im Durchschnitt 60cm tief, an den Gumpen isses auch mal gering mehr aber genau so gibts auch viele Stellen die nur 20-30cm tief sind.


Bisher habe ich alle BaFos auf nen 1er DAM Effzett Spinner oder nen 1er und 2er Mepps Agila gefangen... bei den 2ern tritt schon sehr oft das Problem ein das er durch sein Gewicht sehr oft am Boden streift und auch hängen bleibt(passiert auch mal bei den 1ern aber sehr selten), *was könnt ich den sonst noch für KuKös benutzen ?
* 
Fische gibts nur BaFos, Äschen und ein paar wenige Döbel was auch gut so ist !


Fotos kann ich erst die nächsten Wochen mal welche machen, hab grad leider kein gescheites Handy und auch keine Cam da.


Dachte schon das ichs mal mit meinen 2" Gufis probiere - gejiggt - aber weiß auch nicht so Recht....


----------



## Streifenjäger (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Probier das...oder nen flachlaufenden Hardbait!


----------



## catfish 69 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hi leute!! war heut auch mal wieder am vereinsbach unterwegs!!hab ne dicke 45er erwischt!!biss auf nen abu droppen,und machte mächtigen radau an meiner leichten rute!!petri und gruss von catfish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## catfish 69 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

mist das mit dem bild klappt einfach nett!!!sorry hier nen link!!http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/eyvf-8-jpg-rc.html


----------



## MuggaBadscher (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gestern gabs diese Schönheit.

http://img411.*ih.us/img411/7893/12062010080.jpg


----------



## King Wetzel (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

boaaaa geil wie groß war die und was war der köder ?????
Petri 
MFG Henry


----------



## carphunter 95 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu der schönen Forelle.

@ Kingge 007:

Oder versuchs doch einfach mit nem schwimmenden Wobbler.Ich fisch an nem ähnlichen Forellenbach bei mir fuktionieren die deutlich besser als Spinner.
PS: Kleiner Tipp investier ruhig etwas mehr in die Wobbler es wird sich nachher mit größeren Fängen wieder auszahlen


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Dachte schon das ichs mal mit meinen 2" Gufis probiere - gejiggt - aber weiß auch nicht so Recht....



Nicht gejiggt, sondern ganz normal eingeleiert bzw. einfach auch mal in der Strömung stehen gelassen - je nach Stelle und Laune der Fische mal tiefer, mal flacher, mal langsam, mal schneller. Funzt super...


----------



## MuggaBadscher (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> boaaaa geil wie groß war die und was war der köder ?????
> Petri
> MFG Henry


Hat grad so die 50er Mauer durchbrochen #6


----------



## HunterKS (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

mich würde auch mal der köder interessieren..


----------



## Streifenjäger (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Es handelt sich dabei um einen - Kochtopfanglersperre- ! |rolleyes


----------



## Newflyfisher (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo!

War gestern mal für `ne Stunde an unserem schönen Flüßchen. Resultat: eine kleine von ca 20 cm auf einen Miniwobbler in Rotaugendesign und diese 55er Siehe Foto
auf einen 1er Mepps.


----------



## MuggaBadscher (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Streifenjäger schrieb:


> Es handelt sich dabei um einen - Kochtopfanglersperre- ! |rolleyes


Genau der ist es!


----------



## snorreausflake (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Newflyfisher schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> War gestern mal für `ne Stunde an unserem schönen Flüßchen. Resultat: eine kleine von ca 20 cm auf einen Miniwobbler in Rotaugendesign und diese 55er Siehe Foto
> auf einen 1er Mepps.


Petri super schöner Fisch:vik:


----------



## mkraus81 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Konnte heute auch mal wieder eine Bachforelle landen

34cm auf Wobbler gebissen

Gewässe: Rhume in Northeim


----------



## bobbl (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute liefs bei mir auch super, Bilder kommen später


----------



## bobbl (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So hier die vier Fische, die ich heute landen konnte.
Die kleinste hatte 29 cm, die größte 34.
Leider konnte ich am Wasser keine Bilder machen - Cam vergessen, deswegen hab ich sie nach dem vergolden abgelichtet :k


----------



## Michl1086 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sodala. Hab heute 2x30er BaFo und eine 48er Äsche mit 1280 gramm übern Kescher ziehen können! War heute ausnahmsweise mal wieder mit Wurm und Pose unterwegs...


----------



## Michl1086 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

..hmm, wie funzte dass mit dem Bilder uploaden gleich nochmal? *grumml*


----------



## Tigersclaw (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

heyho ..
ich hatte heut meinen "ostern und weihnachten"-Tag

zwei 50 + forellen ... aus einem kleinen spot!!!!

zuerst ne 53er 1,7 kg .. und dann nach ner kleinen runde flußaufwärst.. nochmal am selben spot ne 55er 2.1 kg )))

hätte nie gedacht das man 2 großforellen an einem fleck fangen kann

beide auf Nymphe (redtag + irgend ne schwarze)
mit 16er flou vorfach und nem "etwas" zu kleinem Kescher echt n aufregender angeltag 


claw


----------



## Michl1086 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wow, dickes Petri zu den beiden schönen Fischen! Und beide in einem Spot? Hat man wohl auch nicht jedn Tag... ;-D


----------



## bobbl (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Zwei tolle Fische!


----------



## Streber (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dickes Petri noch zu den Großforellen.

Ich war heute auch endlich mal wieder an unserem Bach und konnte diese zwei Schönheiten (35 cm und 38 cm) verhaften:







Gefangen habe ich sie beide mit Köfi.


----------



## Baschtii (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey
schöne Fische !
Petri an alle
ich hab dieses wochenende mal wieder an unserem fluss eine bafo mit 35cm raus
die bachforellenpirsch ist bei uns zZ. ein bisschen problematisch -> satzforellen in der größe 10-15cm 
gruß baschtii


----------



## Marces (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an euch!

Bei mir gabs gestern diese schönheit...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

wow, wirklich eine Schönheit! #r


----------



## catfish 69 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

echt super fische!!einer schöner als der andere!!!war heute unterwegs und hatte nicht mal nen nachläufer!!kann mann nix machen,gibt halt solche tage!!aber petri an alle fänger von catfish


----------



## wäcki (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen....

hab vor zwei Wochen auch Weihnachten und Ostern auf einmal gehabt:vik:....Eine Bchforelle von 60 cm und gut 4 Pfund hat sich meinen 5 cm Wobbler, natürlich in Bachforellendesign:q, in der Naab geschnappt....

Hat mächtig spaß an meiner nexave mit 165 cm Wg 2-8g, einer 500er symmetre und Schnur 0,06 firline crystal gemacht:k...

grüße Wäcki


----------



## jungangler 93 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

dickes petri geiler fisch
so was gibts bei uns gar net^^


----------



## wäcki (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



jungangler 93 schrieb:


> dickes petri geiler fisch
> so was gibts bei uns gar net^^



Bist du dir da sicher?...hab ich auch erst gedacht:q


----------



## jungangler 93 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich werd nie aufhören zu hoffen:q


----------



## bobbl (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war heute mal wieder an der Schwarzach, von drei bis acht, den Forellen sollte es ans Leder gehen.
In dieser Zeit habe ich genau 3 Leute, außer mir gesehen, anscheinend ist Fußball für die meisten Leute fesselnder als für mich. #6

Also raus aus dem Auto und ab ins schöne Schwarzachtal, der kleine 6 Gramm FZ soll es richten.
Erster Wurf an einer völlig überlaufenen "Parkplatzstelle" und zack: Fisch!

So schnell kann es gehen, leider vergaß ich in meiner Überraschung völlig einen Anhieb zu setzen und so war der Fisch so schnell weg, wie er kam.
Egal, weiter geht`s!
Die nächsten Stellen bringen keinen Biss, also ist ein weiterer Platzwechsel angesagt.
An der dritten Stelle ist plötzlich eine Forelle hinter meinem
Köder und sie packt zu.
Einmal. Zweimal. Dreimall. Jedes mal ins leere, kurz vor dem Ufer dreht sie ab und verschwindet in ihrem Gumpen.
Bitter. 2 Fische gesehen, einen gehakt, keinen gefangen. Höchste Zeit für einen Köderwechsel.

Mepps Agila Größe 2, gold.
Guten Mutes werfe ich aus. Erste Kurbelumdrehung zweite Kurbelumdrehung, zack: Fisch!
Schnell und mit viel Glück gelandet,denn noch beim Keschern reißt die Schnur: Schöne Bachforelle 30cm.

An der nächsten Stelle, einer Brücke ist ein wenig Faulheit angesagt:
Einen Wurm auf einen Haken und abtreiben lassen, einfacher geht es nicht.
Plötzlich wird die Schnur schneller, als es die Strömung tut abgezogen.
Anhieb und da ist es wieder: Das erlösende Kopfschütteln einer Forelle. Ein gut genährter Fisch, wieder 30 cm lang liegt im Kescher.

Bei einem weiteren Wurf mit dem Blinker an die Brücke kracht es gewaltig: 
Eine große Regenbogenforelle von locker 50 cm hat sich meinen kleinen FZ geschnappt und verabschiedet sich nach spektakulären Drehungen um die eigene Achse. Schade.

Ein paar Meter nach der Brücke versuche ich es unter einem überhängenden Felsen und habe auf Anhieb Erfolg, eine 30er Forelle wandert umgehend an Land, schnell den Fisch versorgt und weiter geht die Wanderung.

3 Fische auf 300 Meter, so muss das sein! :vik:
Weiter flussaufwärts passiert nicht mehr, also zurück an die bewährten Stellen. 

Zunächst knallt eine feine Bachforelle auf den FZ, ich hake sie gleich im Wasser ab, könnte untermaßig gewesen sein.

Zurück an der Brücke fange ich gleich beim ersten Wurf, leider nicht die große Regenbognerin, dafür eine wunderschöne 34er Bachforelle.
Nachdem ich den Fisch versorgt habe mache ich mich glücklich und rundum zufrieden auf den Weg nach Hause.


----------



## SaloTheFisch (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

*Ich habe mal ne Frage.

Und zwar ich habe erst angefangen zu "Angeln" und habe mir bisher nur eine Angelrute geliehen habe aber vor mir eine zu kaufen und ich habe da nicht wirklich Anung von|supergri 

Mein Freund sagte  mir das ich mal im Internet gucken soll nach einer Angelrute ok das tat ich ...! Wurde auch fündig. 
Habe eine "Spezi Composite Carp Karpfen Teleskoprute" gefunden
von der marke D.A.M! (Rutenlänge 3,60m , Transportlänge 99cm , Wurfgewicht 2,75 lbs.)
So meine Frage is jetz kann ich die zum Forellen Angeln benutzen? oder passt die gut dafür ? ich frage aus dem grund weil da das Wort Karpfen drinne vor kommt ? 
Bitte Antworten 
Danke im vorraus..! 
*


----------



## Tweety75 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an alle

Bei mir hats am Sonntag Früh auch was schönes gegeben....

Bachforelle 41 cm

Gruss an alle


----------



## Streber (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri @ all,

es wurden wieder schöne Fische gefangen.

Der Bericht von bobbl ist echt gut geschrieben und die Bilder von Kaulbarschspezi sind spitze. #6

Solche Klasse Bilder werde ich wohl nicht hinkriegen. Ich bin immer viel zu aufgeregt, wenn ich einen Fisch drille.

Letzten Donnerstag konnte ich dann auch noch eine schöne Forelle fangen, 46 cm und 1240 g schwer:


----------



## LeineAngler93 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Beim Aalangeln wollte unbedingt diese 43er mit...#d Zählt das auch zur Pirsch?:q


----------



## Streber (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Klaro zählt das :q:q:q und dickes Petri


----------



## carphunter 95 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

An alle Fänger ein dickes Petri!!!#6

@Kaulbarschspezi sind wirklicht super gelungene Bilder#6


----------



## catfish 69 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

super fische habt ihr da erwischt dickes petri an alle!!hab heut auch mal wieder eine schöne 48er erwischt!!biss auf käse teig der eigentlich für barben bestimmt war!!hab mich aber trotzdem gefreut!!gruss von catfish
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## catfish 69 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

sorry wollte noch ein bild ranhängen aber ging mal wieder nicht!!!!hier der link dazu!!gruss catfishhttp://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/eyvf-b-jpg-rc.html


----------



## Nordangler (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Glückwunsch allen Fängern!! Hoffe, dass ich auch bald mal wieder los komme.



Sven


----------



## catfish 69 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

war heut noch mal unterwegs an der wertach, konnte diese schöne hier erwischen!!sonst ging nicht viel!!gruss von catfishhttp://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/eyvf-c-jpg-rc.html


----------



## angelmax2910 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

bin gerd von der jagd zurück
und es hat sich gelohnt,
wollte mal ausprobieren wie die forellen meinen selbst designten twister finden
2 stunden ging nichts
dan versuchte ichs in ner gumpe, und siehe da es biss ein fisch
und zwar ne ordentliche bachforelle
erst war sie ganz ruhig, doch als ich sie fast bei mir hatte hebelte sie sich irgendwie los
morgen werd ichs noch mal versuchen
was mich jedoch freut ist, dass ich weis das die forellen meinen twister nehmen


----------



## alex g (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

wahrscheinlich kennen das die Meisten schon,aber kleiner Tipp:
verschiedenfarbige twister zusammen lagern.mit der Zeit färben sie sich

bei uns stehen die Forellen auf sowas


mfg Alex


----------



## angelmax2910 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

bei mir hab ich nen schwarzen körper mit s roten rippen ser schwanz war gelb
die farb kompie hat aber kein glück gebracht
dann werden wir eben dritter


----------



## angelmax2910 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

wie wärs wenn jeder seine lieblingsköder für die bafo posted
meine sind zum einen kleine spinner(hunzen immer)
twister
und an wobblern
der klassiker von rappala original floater rainbow trout
und natürlich kleine kopyto relax(in rot/weis und rot/gelb)


----------



## bobbl (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Eindeutig der 6 Gramm FZ in Gold.


----------



## angelmax2910 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

was haltet ihr von der flat fly 50 aus dem hause illex


----------



## carphunter 95 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

kenn ich leider nicht

aber mein lieblingsköder ist der Balzer Colonel Gold Leonardo Wobbler.


----------



## Streber (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mein Lieblingsköder: toter Köfi und Salmo Hornet im Baforellendesign


----------



## wobblermann (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich hatte mal ein Sortiment von einem Discounter ausprobiert , da war ein Wobbler drin der hat gefangen wie verrueckt , leider verloren bei nem haenger .


----------



## angelmax2910 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/illexflatfly50-p-4112.html
der flat fly
ich hol ihn mir evtl heute


----------



## carphunter 95 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

sieht nicht schlecht aus. mit illex wobblern kann man eigentlich nichts falsch machen. außerdem ist er ja auch noch einer der günstigeren aus der illex serie


----------



## PureContact (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Der Tiny Fry hat bei mir deutlich besser gefangen


----------



## angelmax2910 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

nur stehen die forellen bei uns ganz und garnicht auf sound
ich hab nen tiny fry
auf barsch top, aber bafos gingen nicht drauf ein


----------



## bobbl (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war heute mal wieder auf die lieben Forellen los, natürlich wieder  an der Schwarzach.

Nachdem ich die letzten beiden Male doch recht erfolgreich war, machte  ich mir auch diesmal ziemlich große Hoffnungen, ein paar Forellen zum  Abendessen einladen zu können.

Und was soll ich sagen: Es hat geklappt :l
Um Punkt halb vier stand ich, mit meiner Spinnrute bewaffnet und der  Telerute mit montierter Posenmontage die ich am Rucksack fixiert hatte,  an "meinem" wunderschönen Fluss.

Leider tat sich die erste halbe Stunde rein garnichts, kein Fisch hatte  sich bis dahin an meine Spinnköder verirrt.

Ein Taktikwechsel stand an:
Spinnrute an den Baum lehnen, Telerute ausziehen, Wurm auf den Haken und  ab dafür!

Und schon nach weiteren 5 Minuten ging der Schwimmer mit einem Ruck  unter.
Ein schneller Anhieb und schon nach wenigen Sekunden glitt eine mit 31  cm maßige Forelle in den Kescher.
Geht doch!

Die nächsten Stellen wurden ab sofort nach dem Prinzip erst Blinker dann  Wurm beangelt, aber so richtig laufen wollte es dann doch (noch) nicht.

Gefühlte 150 Kilometer weiter flussaufwärts steckte ich plötzlich im  Uferschlamm fest und versank bis zu den Knien, herrlich!
Aber egal, wenn man schonmal feststeck, kann man gleich mal Angeln, dort  war bestimmt noch keiner vor mir.
Und tatsächlich kurz vor dem Ufer schoss dann doch noch eine Bachforelle  auf meinen Blinker zu.
Leider verfehlte sie ihn.
Nachdem ich mich schließlich aus dem stinkenden Schlamm befreit hatte,  brachte ich mich erstmal in Sicherheit vor selbigem. Nach diesem Bad  hatten mich die Mücken noch lieber als sie es zuvor  schon taten.

Ein paar Meter weiter ging dann wieder mal ein Wurm auf Tauchstation und  gleich bei der ersten Drift bekam ich einen Biss, den ich mit  traumwandlerischer Sicherheit verschlug.
aber bekanntlich sind Fische doch nicht die schlausten Lebewesen der  Erde und so konnte ich während der zweiten Drift der Pose an der selben  Stelle doch noch eine Forelle landen, diese war mit ihren 32 cm  ebenfalls maßig.

Nachdem ich einige vielversprechend aussehende Stellen erfolglos  abgegrast hatte probierte ich es mehr oder wenige gelangweilt an einer  Stelle, an der ein Wanderweg den Beginn und das Ende des Ufers bedeutet.
Gleich beim ersten Wurf mit dem 2er Agila hatte ich einen Biss, bevor  ich den Fisch sah vermutete ich eine kleine Bachforelle.
Diese stellte sich aber glücklicherweise als ein -für meine  Verhältnisse- riesiger Barsch heraus, ganze 24 cm lang war er.:g

Wenige Schritte weiter, immernoch am Wanderweg, konnte ich in der  Flussmitte einen Schatten sehen, der völlig reglos im Wasser stand.
Sofort flog der Meps in dessen Richtung.
Dreh, dreh, Zack!
Eine Forelle, eine der Besseren.
Das Messen nach dem Keschern ergab eine Länge von 36 cm, gewogen hat sie  fast 500 Gramm.

Während ich den Fisch einpackte kam ein Paar auf dem Fahrrad vorbei. 
Der nette Mann gab mir, nachdem er sich über meine bisherigen Fänge  erkundigt hatte, den Tip, es an der "übernächsten Brücke" zu probieren,  dort sollte wohl eine gute Forelle an dem Pfeiler stehen.
Also nichts wie hin!
Auf dem Weg dorthin tat sich nichts, aber dort angekommen stand  tatsächlich eine schöne Bachforelle im Strömungsschatten des Pfeilers.
"Die will ich"; und los ging es mit der Aufregung.
Wieder sollte es ein Wurm richten, der letzte in meiner Dose.
Also Telerute ausgezogen, schnell den Wurm gesegnet und die Montage  wenige Centimeter oberhalb des Fisches abgesenkt.
Plötzlich war der Fisch weg, doch noch bevor ich mich aufregen konnte  sah ich die erfreuliche Neuigkeit.
Meine Pose war abgetaucht und stand knapp unter der Oberfläche, und ich  alter Glückspilz konnte den Fisch beim nehmen des Köder beobachten.
Nachdem die Bafo den Wurm gut untergebracht hatte schlug ich an und die  vierte Vertreterin ihrer Art verließ für den heutigen Tag ihr Zuhause,  um es sich bei mir daheim in der Pfanne bequem zu machen.
Nachdem ich auch diese versorgt hatte machte ich mich auf den Heimweg.
Und nun sitze ich hier hoch zufrieden und lasse mir eine Forelle "nach  Müllerins Art" schmecken, ich glaube ich habe ein neues Lieblingsessen.|rolleyes


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne BaFos. Bei uns darf man nur 2 pro Tag mitnehmen, wie siehst bei euch aus?


----------



## snorreausflake (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Schöne BaFos. Bei uns darf man nur 2 pro Tag mitnehmen, wie siehst bei euch aus?


Sieht wohl nach vier aus oder?|uhoh:

Petri zu den Forellen und zum Barsch


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Für die drei  kleinen Forellen auf Wurm gibts von mir kein Petri...:m

Aber sonst nett geschrieben, der Bericht.|wavey:


----------



## bobbl (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns sind pro Tag 4 erlaubt, das ist allerdings auch das Wochenlimit.
Jährlich darf man den Vereinsgewässern 25 Salmoniden entnehmen.


----------



## angelmax2910 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri zu den fischen
war gestern mit dem hund gassi als ich plötzlich eine richtig dicke forelle gesehen habe
ich schätzte sie auf etwa 45 -50 cm 
voller freude wollte ich heute morgen los doch als ich am wasser war war dort ein kleines problem
die gemeinde fand den gumpen anscheinend nicht so toll und hat ihn kurzerhand begradigt
das wars dann wohl mit der bafo(


----------



## Michl1086 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Von mir gibts auch für die drei Pose/Wurm-Forellen ein dickes Petri! Wieso auch nicht, is wahrscheinlich die älteste und eine der natürlichsten Arten, nen Fisch zu fangen... 

Wie sagt unser Vereinsältester immer: "N g'scheidn Fisch fangt ma mit n Wurm und mit nix sonst! Merkt's euch des, Buam!" ;-)


----------



## carphunter 95 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich wollt morgen nochma los und wollt fragen was ihr dazu meint ob es was bringt wenn ich den Gufi einfach nur einkurbel, weil das Wasser immoment sowieso total flach is?

Gruß Carphunter 95


----------



## Alexander2781 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

es wird wieder einmal Zeit für eine Fangmeldung: 

Diese Bachforelle mit 45 cm, 930 g habe ich gestern im Staffelbach (Vereinsgewässer) gefangen, die Bafo hatte sich einen goldenen 3er Mepps Aglia einverleibt.


http://img824.*ih.us/i/bf2x.jpg/

http://img835.*ih.us/i/bf3y.jpg/


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Alex
Perti zu der schönen Getupften!


----------



## torino (2. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Beissen die Forellen jetzt eigentlich schlechter als Anfang der Saison oder wann fangt ihr sie immer ?


----------



## DAM (2. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das ganze jahr über! ( außer halb der schon zeiten versteht sich) Kommt daruf an in welchen gewässer du angelst -beschafen heit- sonst kommt es ganz darauf an welche jahres zeit danach richten sich standplätze und köder wahl


----------



## torino (2. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kann man auch im Hochsommer auf die Bachforellen pirschen oder ist das wenig erfolgsversprechend ?


----------



## DAM (2. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

klar doch .... jetzt wo gerade das nahrungs angebot am größten ist!!!


----------



## torino (2. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Was könnt ihr mir denn für Spinner von DAM empfehlen also welche größe und Design ?


----------



## HunterKS (2. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

also ich fische mit spinnern der größen 2-3..ich würde dir ein Refo oder Bafodekor empfehlen


----------



## mgrabau (2. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi ich war die Tage auch mal los und konnte eine schöne von 61cm und 2,6 Kilo erwischen. Gefangen wurde die Forelle auf Rapala X-Rap 6cm Bachforellen Dekor.



 
Gruß
mgrabau


----------



## torino (2. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Und was meint ihr kann ich zum Forellenspinnern auch eine Monoschnur nehmen oder brauch ich geflochtene ?


----------



## DAM (2. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

geflochten ist der tot bei forellen angeln mono fängt die kopfstöße viel besser ab!!! Versuchs mal mit mini wobblern


----------



## mgrabau (2. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also ich Angel auf Forellen nur mit geflochtener Schnur und schalte 3m mono Schnur davor hatte noch nie probleme alerdings nutze ich eine leichte Spinrute die die Schläge sehr gut abfedert.

Gruß
mgrabau


----------



## DAM (2. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das ist auch ne gute möglichkeit!!! Gut mit geflochtener brauch man ne spule mit größeren passungs vermögen!!! Ich fisch gerne sehr fein gut ist alles ne einstellungs frage die wirklich beste möglich keit gibt es wohl nich!!! Meine favorieten sind wie gesagt mini wobber hat man eher ne chance das ne große einsteigt!


----------



## torino (3. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Und wie führt ihr die Miniwobbler weil ich hab mal ein ausprbiert der hat sich noch nicht mal vernünftig bewegt !


----------



## HunterKS (3. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ist immer unterschiedlich..entweder monoton einholen, oder twitchen


----------



## antonio (3. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



DAM schrieb:


> geflochten ist der tot bei forellen angeln mono fängt die kopfstöße viel besser ab!!! Versuchs mal mit mini wobblern



dies kann man nicht so stehen lassen.
das gesamtpaket muß stimmen und nicht alles auf die schnur reduzieren.
mit entsprechender rute und bremseinstellung gehts mit geflochtener auch nicht schlechter als mit mono.

antonio


----------



## jungangler 93 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



DAM schrieb:


> Das ist auch ne gute möglichkeit!!! Gut mit geflochtener brauch man ne spule mit größeren passungs vermögen!!! Ich fisch gerne sehr fein gut ist alles ne einstellungs frage die wirklich beste möglich keit gibt es wohl nich!!! Meine favorieten sind wie gesagt mini wobber hat man eher ne chance das ne große einsteigt!


 

hää also für ne 0,08 schnur brauch ich mehr fassungsvermögen als für ne 0,25.

;+|bigeyes

ich nicht


----------



## TJ. (3. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also die Forellen beissen auch bei diesem wetter.
Heute war ich mal wieder am Bach konnte neben 6 Döbeln und 12 Barschen auch eine schöne Bachforelle überlisten.
Übrigends auch mit Geflecht+1meter fluo gefangen.
Wichtig ist die rute muss auch dazu passen.







Gruß Thomas


----------



## torino (4. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich hab mal noch ne fragen nehmlich wenn man mit einer Wathose auf Forellen im Bach angelt und man sich Stück für Stück vorblinkert sollte man immer Stromauf werfen oder Stromab was sind eure Erfahrungen und verscheucht das eigentlich die Forellen mit einer Wathose nicht ?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (4. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

stromauf


----------



## torino (4. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also immer Stromauf werfen ,aber was macht man wenn auf den Bach so viel Druck drauf ist das der Köder schneller runter kommt bevor man überhaupt wieder auswirft ?


----------



## HunterKS (8. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

heute am bach gewesen und das bafofieber hat mich voll gepackt!!

am ersten gumpen fing ich eine kleine 16cm bachforelle, die den kleineren blinker knapp genommen hatte, war auch besser so, denn so konnte sie schonend released werden..

der blinker erwies sich als äußerst fängig und legte noch zwei schöne bachforellen auf die schuppen (24cm und 27cm), trotz der vielen aussteiger waren es ein paar schöne angelstunden an meinem kleinen wiesenbächlein |supergri


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mit der Wathose immer stromauf, denn wenn du Stück für Stück gehst wird das aufgewühlte Wasser nach unten getrieben.


----------



## quandle (9. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

sers,

hab mir ne neue kombo für kleine fließgewässer gekauft :k
möchte mal eure meinung drüber hören 

rolle: *SHIMANO SEDONA*
*rute : SHIMANO FORCEMASTER AX SPINNING 165UL | L:165cm | WG:1-11g*

*schnur: Berkley Fireline Crystal 0,12 mm*

hab eigtl. schon eine rute fürs bafo fischen die ist aber 2,10 (skelli)

ach ja hab mir noch ne rute fürs salmonieden angeln in alpinen seen gekauft
*SHIMANO Catana BX Spinning 330 M | WG:10-30g*
zum schleppen von kleinst wobblern und blinkern, und natürlich zum spinnen 

was meint ihr ?

grüsssle


----------



## MatthiasH (9. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die Rute hat ein WG von 1-11gr. und die Schnur ist eine 0,12...sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Streifenjäger (9. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ne 0,08er häts auch getan...aber ansonsten ne gute Zusammenstellung für den kleinen Geldbeutel!


----------



## Fischhaker (9. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wie viel hast du dafür bezahlt?


----------



## jungangler 93 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

0,12 ist schon ok wenn man echt viele hänger hat damit bekommt man eventuel noch was los


----------



## quandle (10. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

für die rolle und die kleine rute (1-11g) jeweils 40 euro, die 3,30m rute hat 60 euro gekostet

schau mer mal 

grüssle


----------



## torino (11. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ist es eigentlich bei euch am Bach so das nur ihr da Forellen fangt wo die Strömung ist und das Wasser sauerstoffreich ist oder fangt ihr auch wo stilles Wasser ist und ein paar Gumpen ?


----------



## HunterKS (11. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

also bei mir im kleinen bächlein stehen die größeren in gumpen und eher in ruhigeren stellen..


----------



## Marces (11. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

...


----------



## torino (11. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Und wie tief sind bei euch die Gumpen wo die Forellen stehen oder stehen die auch im flachen unbeströmten Bereich ?


----------



## HunterKS (11. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

erstmal nen dickes petri an marces!! was fürn biest, wieviel cm hatte die un was warn der köder, wenn man fragen darf 

zu torino: also die niedrigsten stellen wo sich unsere bafos aufhalten sind ca. 30cm tief, wenn der kukö dann wieder ins flachere schwimmt und ich die nachläufer seh, gibts dann in vllt 20cm wassertiefe den biss..kleinere fische stehen oft noch flacher, nur das sind dann aber stellen, die schwierig zu beangeln sind |bigeyes

es gibt tiefere gumpen und weniger tiefe gumpen, wie gesagt ich befische einen kleinen bach.

an einem größeren fliesgewässer sieht das natürlich wieder anders aus, da haben die fische mehr möglichkeiten ihren standplatz zu wählen, da würde ich auch mal flachere zonen anwerfen, kommt auch auf die strömung an, denn der kukö soll ja auch ordentlich arbeiten


----------



## Knigge007 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



DAM schrieb:


> geflochten ist der tot bei forellen angeln mono fängt die kopfstöße viel besser ab!!!




Jo wenn du ne "schlechte" Rute hast mag das stimmen, ich jedenfalls fische an meinem Wiesenbach AUSSCHLIEßLICH mit 0er DAM Efzetts und habe ne 8lbs PowerPro drauf und mir ist in den 4 Monaten wo ich dort angle (jeder darf 2x pro Monat!) noch kein einziger Fisch im Drill ausgeschlitzt ich fische aktuell noch mit meiner Skeletor Series One 8-28g habe aber Heute eine gebrauchte Daiwa Samurai 0,4-7g gekauft :vik:#6.



Jungs ich war Heute Morgen an unserem Bach^^ und konnte doch glatt und sauber gleich 2x hintereinander mein PB-BaFo verbessern, zuerst stieg eine 38cm Bafo mit 540g ein und kurze Zeit später eine 41cm BaFo mit 660g - YEAR was ein geiler Tag !

Bilder werden wie auch vom 62cm Zander nachgereicht, was mich etwas traurig stimmt ist das die 38cm BaFo voll mit Laich war, ich war eben beim ausnehmen ganz geschockt.....

Ist das normal das die schon so FRÜH Laich im Ranzen haben, woher kommt das Wetter oder wie ?

Man kanns von Aussen her wirklich nicht erkennen das die voll mit Laich ist/war.


Bei uns ists auch wie bei HunterKS die großen stehen so gut wie immer in Gumpen, Buhnen und so, halt einfach im tieferen(bei uns ist das Wasser bis max 80cm meist nur 40-60cm und viele 15-30cm tiefe Stellen wo eher die kleineren rumlungern).

Schon prutal das in so nem kleinen flachen Bach soviel BaFos und vorallem auch so schöne große drin sind.

Ich fange 99% meiner BaFos über 30cm wenn ich Stromabwärts fische weils an den besten Hot Spots anderstrum garnicht richtig geht weil ich den Spinner garnicht so schnell zum laufen kriege, das Wasser fließt meist einfach zu schnell und bis der Spinner dann richtig lauft(~0,5m später) bin ich schon wieder "Meilenweit" vom Hot Spot entfernt.


Nächste Woche werde ich mal versuchen eine Äsche an Haken zu kriegen, denk da muss ich mit kleinen Würmern ran..?.. Was meint Ihr ? 

Wird wohlmehr als schwierig die wandern ja.


----------



## GarstigerKot (13. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

Das mit dem Laich ist nicht ungewöhnlich. Es wirt jetzt immer mehr. Ich meine selbst die ersten Bafo´s der Saison haben bei mir im Gewässer schon wider Laich ansatz! 
Sei nicht geschockt aber so mehr es aufs Saison Ende zu geht um so mehr Laich ist in den Forellen.
Zu den Äschen, die kannst du mit nen bißchen glück auch auf kleine Spinner fangen oder probier es mit der Fliege kleine Goldkopfnymphen 

mfg 
Christian


----------



## Knigge007 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Okay Danke, das bedeutet für mich ganz klar das ich die 3x wo ich dieses Jahr dort noch angeln darf jedesmal maximal noch 2 Fische entnehmen werde, nehme sowieso nicht jedesmal welche mit obwohl ich immer min 2 30er fange.

Habe ab nächste Woche sowieso meine UL Rute mit 0,4-7g dann machen die Fische auch mehr Fun, da freu ich mich schon wie ein kleines Kind drauf auch wenns nur eine gebrauchte Daiwa Samurai für 25€ ist.


----------



## torino (19. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Angelt ihr eigentlich auch speziell auf die Kapitalen Bachforellen und wenn dann wie oder angelt ihr solange mit Spinner bis mal eine größere einsteigt ?


----------



## GarstigerKot (19. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

tja das ist sone sache mit den kapitalen....
ich gehe immer auf die kapitalen nur die beißen nicht|uhoh:
ne spaß bei seite...ich persönlich habe die erfahrund gemacht das wenn man mit gufi´s auf bafo´s fischt in der regel die forellen schon größer ausfallen...obwohl sone grad maßige auch kein problem damit hat darauf ein zu steigen.
was du probieren kannst ist das plansee-system..kleinen köfi drauf und dann solls schon klappen #6
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...s?q=planseesystem&hl=de&sa=X&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1

mfg


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey Jungs und Mädels xD
Wollte mal fragen was ihr mir für eine Schnur empfehlen könnt zum Forellenangeln mit Kustködern in der Wupper. (Wupper ist ein Fluss mit schneller und langsamer Strömung). Ich habe an Flourocarbon gedacht, aber ich weis nicht recht. Ich weis auch nicht ob Geflecht oder Mono, also was meint ihr?


----------



## torino (20. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Und wenn ihr mit Gufis angelt welche nehmt ihr und wie groß sollten die sein ?


----------



## marcus7 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



torino schrieb:


> Und wenn ihr mit Gufis angelt welche nehmt ihr und wie groß sollten die sein ?




An deiner Stelle würde ich abgelegene Stellen suchen an denen ich Kapitale vermute und dort fischen.
Der Köder ist zweitrangig.
Wenn dich die Kapitale nicht bemerkt und du den Köder geschickt und zur richtigen Zeit präsentierst, dann beißt sie auf fast alles.


----------



## GarstigerKot (20. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich persönlich nehme 6cm Kopito´s, Farbe musst du selber entscheiden.
Das würd ich nicht ganz so sagen das sie auf fast alles beißt, meiner meinung nach vergisst ne kapitale bafo nicht.
Natürlich sollte man sich anschleichen, meist hat man auch erfolg, ja. Aber halt nicht immer #d
Schnurr benutze ich eine 0,10 ner Power pro, wegen den Gufi´s.

MfG Christian


----------



## HunterKS (20. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

moin..
ich war gestern auch mal wieder am bach und habe meinen neuen rapala original floater in 7cm getestet.. das ding fängt echt super, schon der allererste wurf brachte mir eine kleine ca. 20cm bafo :vik: eigentlich wollte ich nur schauen wie das teil so läuft und die antwort kam schnell.

dann ging noch eine genau 30er bafo drauf, die bekanntschaft mit einer größeren durfte ich leider noch nicht machen.

das mit dem gummifisch is echt ne gute idee, denn die größeren stehen ja relativ grundnah, ich werde in den tieferen gumpen einen 9cm gummifisch montieren, denn von den kleineren farios hatte ich ja schon genug.

aso, ich fische mit einer 16er mono schnur, die extra für das angeln in bächen mit spinnködern gemacht wurde


----------



## marcus7 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



GarstigerKot schrieb:


> Das würd ich nicht ganz so sagen das sie auf fast alles beißt, meiner meinung nach vergisst ne kapitale bafo nicht.




Achso, deswegen werden auch immer wieder verdammt große und alte bachforellen an regelmäßig befischten Bächen auf nen alten rostigen Spinner gefangen, den sie in ihrem Leben schon X-mal gesehen haben.

Natürlich ist es selten, das eine große Bafo, die am Vortag auf den Köder X draufging und loskam, nach 1Tag wieder drauf geht. Aber nach ner gewissen Zeit hat sie es einfach wieder vergessen.


----------



## Streifenjäger (21. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Man muss die großen Forellen einfach nur auf dem falschen Fuß erwischen, dann fängt auch mal der alte Spinner! Trübes Wasser ist da ein wichtiger Punkt!

Wenn man aber regelmäßig dicke Forellen fangen will muss man sich was anderes überlegen!


----------



## micha84 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey Ihr Forellenfreaks 


nächstes Jahr würde ich gerne an der Donau auch auf Forellenjagd gehen, doch leider herscht bei uns in dem Donauabschnitt recht starke Ströhmung. 
Wir haben letztes Jahr dort versucht zu angeln haben ca 30g Gewichte draufgepackt und reingeworfen, doch der schwimmer war nach ca 10sec an dem Ufernähe das war einbisschen frustrierend. Sollte man bei solche Ströhmungen Spinnen oder noch mehr Gewicht draufpacken???
Ausserdem würde mich Interessieren was man bei Flussnageln verwendet, den Glitzerteig oder doch etwas anderes???

Also für paar Tipps bin ich dankbar


----------



## HunterKS (21. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

probier einfach mal nen blinker/spinner mit der strömung einzuholen, auch bei stärkerer strömung sollte dieser dann auf tiefe kommen..

es gibt aber auch ne ganze reihe wobbler, die bei ner relativ starken strömung laufen 

den glitzerteig benutzt ich zum refo angeln im puff, aber im fließgewässer, würde ich den nicht einsetzten.


----------



## micha84 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

solche wie diese ??

http://www.shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p2307_Glass-Sbiru-Streamer.html

http://www.shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p2309_Salmon-Egg--Streamer.html


----------



## HunterKS (21. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

nein, das sind streamer, das ist was ganz anderes |bigeyes

du wirst doch wohl spinner & co kennen??


----------



## micha84 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ok sorry habe da was falsch verstanden nun habe ich das richtige rausgesucht:


http://www.shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p4212_Trout--Forelle--Favourites.html



taugen die etwas??


----------



## Streifenjäger (22. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich sag mal pauschal nein, mit Glück der eine oder andere...


----------



## Fun (22. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Micha: Mit denen wirst du mehr Erfolg haben:

http://www.shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p2400_Aglia--silber-.html

Mepps Spinner in Größe 3 und 4 sind ziemlich universell auf alle Fischarten einsetzbar. Auch auf den 5er Mepps konnte ich vom kleinen Barsch bis zum dicken Hecht alles fangen.

... jedoch noch besser (auf Forelle) gehen kleine Wobbler, bsp. von Ugly Duckly oder Illex.


----------



## HunterKS (28. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

nach den teils starken regenfällen gabs gestern eine 28er bafo, die an einem 8cm kopyto nicht vorbei kam, bild gibts leider nicht, da kamera vergessen..

ich hatte zwei fische ca. 30cm , die meinen 9cm storm wobbler atterkierten, aber immer nach wenigen sekuden good bye sagten #q

und heute wollte dieses riesen vieh meinen blinker probieren |supergri


----------



## angelmax2910 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

war eben am wasser und konnte 4 schöne bafos und nen saibling überlisten:kalle gingen auf den 76er squirrel
hier die erste bafo:vik:


----------



## HunterKS (29. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri


----------



## angelmax2910 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

eben wieder am wasser und hatte ne etwa 35 cm und ist damit meine größter nieste fisch;D,
ich find das ist ne ganz ordentliche beute, da ich erst seid gestern das gewässer hab;D


----------



## BaFoDet (30. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri! 
Der Fluss sieht fast genauso wie bei mir aus! Ist das natürlicher Besatz?
Gruß
BaFoDet


----------



## Fischhaker (30. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kannsz du mal nen bild von dem fluss machen? Wehre nett!
Danke!
Gruß Fischhaker!|wavey:


----------



## angelmax2910 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

von meinem?
kann ich machen,  aber an dieser stelle ist er wirklich sehr schmal und geteilt;D


----------



## angelmax2910 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

war eben am bach, und konnte eine schöne bafo überlisten
keine sorge, sie durfte weiter schwimmen, sie liegt da nur auf meiner hochmodernen abhak matte;D
fotos von der bafo und dem bach kommen noch


----------



## BaFoDet (31. August 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So, komme gerade auch vom Angeln zurück, bin jedoch nur 1km entlang gelaufen. Eine 35cm habe ich mitgenommen, drei 30cm gingen wieder zurück.
Anbei die Bilder.
Gruß
BaFoDet


----------



## angelmax2910 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri, das ist nich zufällig die nieste, mein bach sieht 100 pro genau so aus


----------



## BaFoDet (1. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jau, die Bäche ähneln sich. Das ist ein sogenannter "Mühlengraben" von der "Orpe", die dann in die Diemel fließt. Typischer Wiesenbach, mal frei, mal Bäume und Sträucher.
Gruß BaFoDet


----------



## angelmax2910 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

was haltet ihr vom molix sculpo mr rattlin


----------



## JoTeih (2. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Angelmax

du angelst in der Nieste? Wusst gar nicht, dass es dafür ein Fischereirecht gibt. Hast du selber nen Teil gepachtet oder gehört die Strecke einem Verein? Würde mich echt mal interessieren |supergri


----------



## angelmax2910 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

die gehört dem angelverein in sandershausen, aber mitglieder des sav können auch drin angeln
sach ma wasn eig im fulle thread los, da schreibt ja keiner mehr;P


----------



## HunterKS (3. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

heute drei kleine bafos, die größte ca. 24cm, die kleinste 20cm, die dritte hab ich nich gemessen, war aber auch in dieser größenordnung..

dann noch nen fehlbiss auf einen 8cm kopyto :c


----------



## Mr. Sprock (4. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöner Bach!
Versuche es doch mal mit Einzelhaken.
Damit fängst du auch nicht weniger, verangelst dafür aber fast keine Jungforellen mehr.


----------



## angelmax2910 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hab ich ihm auch gesagt
ich bei meinen bafo baits auch die forderen drillinge geen eizelhaken aus,
meist haken sie eh hinten und hauen sich dann noch den forderen ins gesicht


----------



## smartmouth (4. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

|good: mr. sprock

hübsches tier


----------



## HunterKS (4. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Mr. Sprock keine schlechte idee :g


----------



## angelmax2910 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

und schalt am besten nen wirbel einstück weit über dem spinner ein


----------



## HunterKS (5. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

is eig nich nötig


----------



## angelmax2910 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

du angelst mit mono, da mach ichs lieber
war heut an der mündung des baches auf hecht aus, habs mit spinnerbait versucht,
das ging gut, schon nach dem 3 wurf biss.
erst dacht ich was das für nen minni hecht ist, bis sich eine bafo von etwa 35-40cm zeigte, leider entwischte sie kurz vorm ufer,
glaubt ihr das war nen einzelfall oder gehts auch gezielt mit spinnerbaits auf bafo


----------



## HunterKS (6. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

naja bis jetzt hatte ich in keinster weise probleme

kannste bitte mal nen bildchen von spinnerbait reinstellen??


----------



## Streber (6. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war heute auch mal wieder an unserem Bach erfolgreich und konte eine schöne 41er Bafo fangen.


----------



## Adlerfan (7. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an alle Fänger(innen)!
War am Wochenende auch endlich mal wieder am Bach:


----------



## Otternase (7. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin,

mir ist heut morgen bei der Pirsch eine Albino-ReFo auf den Spinner gegangen. Sieht man auch nicht alle Tage...

Sonst gabs noch eine untermaßige und 'ne 36er BaFo. Leider nicht fotografiert. 

Sorry wegen der Quali, ist mit'm Handy aufgenommen.


----------



## Adlerfan (7. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Scheint wohl ausgebüchst zu sein, aber ist doch schön mal was anderes aus seinem Bach zu ziehen|supergri


----------



## Otternase (7. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jo könnte sein...'n paar Kilometer flussabwärts ist 'ne Forellenzucht. Die Forellen da haben aber eigentlich immer die Bauchflossen gestutzt. Wird wohl 'ne eingesetzte sein...

Die war auch so dermaßen auffällig unter Wasser. Voll am strahlen! |supergri


€: Google hat mir grad was über Goldforellen beigebracht. Scheint wohl eher so eine zu sein...Man lernt nie aus.


----------



## Adlerfan (7. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da Du sie ja nicht neben einem AKW gefangen hast, geht das mit dem Strahlen ja in Ordnung


----------



## angelmax2910 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich werd jetzt auch mal kurz ann bach
schone goldforelle


----------



## heizer1 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi, konnte gestern meine erste maßige Bachforelle an einem kleinen Fluss überlisten. Sorry für das schlechte Bild, war leider alleine.
Gefangen auf 5cm Nacktschnecke, auf Grund angeboten^^


----------



## bobbl (8. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöner Fisch, Petri.
Ich war heute auch seit einer Ewigkeit wieder an der Schwarzach.
Die Bedingungen schienen perfekt, nach 2 wöchigem Hochwasser, war der Pegel wieder normal hoch und das Wasser war auch aufgeklart.
Wie immer angelte ich abwechselnd mit der Spinnrute und dann wieder mit der Posenrute, an der ein fetter Tauwurm die Fische zum Biss locken sollte.
Die ersten Driften mit der Pose blieben komplett erfolglos, also wechselte ich die Rute und gleich bei einem der ersten Würfe konnte ich beim Einholen des weißen 2er Mepps das typische Kopfschütteln einer Bachforelle genießen.
36 Centimeter maß der schöne Fisch.
Nachdem ich ihn versorgt hatte machte ich noch 2 Würfe an der Stelle.
"Noch einen und dann gehst weiter", dachte ich mir nach dem zweiten, warf aus und zack, die nächste Forelle hing und wanderte zu ihrer Kollegin in meinen Rucksack. 
Auch diese war mit ihren 33 cm maßig und wird mir noch länger in Erinnerung bleiben, da sie meinen Spinner in Sichtweite extrem brutal attakierte und ihn auch tief im Rachen sitzen hatte.
Danach tat sich an besagter Stelle nichts mehr und ich lief ca. hundert Meter flussauf, dort ging mir wieder eine Bachforelle auf den Leim, bzw auf meinen Spinner. Leider verlor ich sie im Drill, also legte ich erstmal eine Pause ein und gleich beim ersten Wurf nach der kurzen Rast hatte ich wieder Fischkontakt und konnte meine dritte Bachforelle des Tages landen.
An der nächsten Stelle hatte ich dann einen Nachläufer, der mich gut 5 Minuten unterhielt, aber immer gebührenden Abstand zu meinem kleinen FZ Blinker hielt.
Schon halb auf dem Weg zum Parkplatz machte ich noch einen Wurf flussab, musste den Köder also gegen die Strömung ziehen - so hatte ich zwar noch keinen Fisch erbeuten können, aber ich war sowieso zufrieden und wollte mir nur noch ein wenig die Zeit vetreiben, bis ich abgeholt werden würde.
Und tatsächlich, gleich beim ersten Wurf flussab krachte es und eine schöne 33er Bachforelle legte drei akrobatische Sprünge hin bevor ich sie schließlich doch landen konnte.

Die Bilanz: 4 Bachforellen in 3 Stunden und alle gingen auf Spinnköder.
Drei auf einen weißen 2er Mepps
Eine auf einen 6 Gramm FZ

Im großen und ganzen war es ein toller Angelausflug und zum Mittag gab es endlich mal wieder gebratene Bachforelle.

Die Bilder werde ich heute oder morgen noch anhängen.


----------



## GarstigerKot (8. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Achso, deswegen werden auch immer wieder verdammt große und alte bachforellen an regelmäßig befischten Bächen auf nen alten rostigen Spinner gefangen, den sie in ihrem Leben schon X-mal gesehen haben.
> 
> Natürlich ist es selten, das eine große Bafo, die am Vortag auf den Köder X draufging und loskam, nach 1Tag wieder drauf geht. Aber nach ner gewissen Zeit hat sie es einfach wieder vergessen.


 

Hallo,

Bin heute das erste mal seit ewigkeiten wider da.
Jou vermutlich hast du recht das in einem BACH wo das Nahrungs a
Angebot wesentlich kleiner bzw beschränkter ist, ne Kapitale auch wider auf den rostigen Spinner geht. Aber in einem Fluss wo sie sich es aussuchen kann was sie nimmt und was nicht, bezweifele ich das ganz einfach.
Ganz einfach aus folgendem Grund, noch eins vorweg ich behaupte nicht das ne Forelle nen super langzeit Gedächniss hat.
Die Forelle hat Zeit. Wenn sie schon mal die begenung hatte wird sie nicht umbedingt noch mal darauf reinfallen.
In einem Bach ist der rostige Spinner dann schon nen wilkommener Leckerbissen.
Aber das ist auch nur meine Meinung, denk was du willst.
Ich lade dich gerne an die Lenne ein, vieleicht fängst du ja ne 50+ Bachfo auf den rostigen Spinner|rolleyes
MfG


----------



## marcus7 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig?
Du sagst, das an einem "Nahrungsarmen" Bach die Forellen ja keine Wahl haben und an den rostigen Spinner gehen und an deiner "Nahrungsreichen" Lenne (oder hast du dich vertippt und meinst Leine?) die vermutlich ein kleiner Fluß sein soll, sie die"Wahl" haben und den Spinner ignorieren?

Ich lach mich tot.
Das BAfo Gewässer welches ich für einige Jahre befischt habe war ein kleiner Bach(2-3m breit). "Nahrungsarm" trifft es nicht wirklich für den Bach.
Ich habe dort so viele Bafos von 50, 60 bis hin zu ü70cm gefangen, das ich schon weiß von was ich rede.

Was hat dein "Nahrungsreicher" Fluß zu bieten?


mfg


----------



## GarstigerKot (8. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mit einer derartigen Reaktion war natürlich zu rechnen.
Nein du hast mich natürlich falsch verstanden.
Es war so gemeint das ein Fluss in der regel gößer und breiter ist als ein Bach, und daher doch im normal Fall das Nahrungs angebot um einiges höher ist als in einem Bach. 
Allein die Schwärme von Lritzen, geschweige den die Brutt.

Natürlich weiß ich auch nicht was du unter einem Bach verstehst?! 
Ich bezweifele auch gar nicht, dass in einem Bach die Forellen wunderbar abwachsen, da das angebot an Nahrung reichlich vorhanden ist.
Doch ist es in regel nicht so, dass das alles auf einen wesentlich kleineren Raum beschränkt ist, als in einem Fluss?
Also ist doch die wahrscheinlichkeit eine Kapitale Forelle zu verführen um einiges größer, da der Raum viel kleiner ist, und die Forelle weniger Zeit hat es sich zu überlegen, wenn ein vermeintlicher "leckerbissen" vorbei schwimmt
Wenn man den weiß wo sie sind ;-)

Ich hab auch schöne Forellen mit Spinnern gefangen, aber zum beispiel diese Forelle, lies sich mit nix auser nem Köfi am system überzeugen, und für die Fliege war es leider ein wenig weit weg bzw die Stelle lässt sich leider nicht bewaten. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=2088&pictureid=17891

Das ist auch allein meine Erfahrung die ich gemacht hab, wo raus sich meine Meinung im laufe der Zeit dies bezüglich entwickelt hat, du hast deine und das ist auch gut so. Ich wollte dich in keinerlei hinsicht damit angreifen oder deine Erfahrungen in frage stellen, den ich respektiere sie. Wo bei ich bei dir nicht das Gefühl habe dass du meine respektierst.
Ich muss hier auch keine großen fänge anpreisen, bei uns haben wir ein paar richtig schöne Fische im Fluss. Eines Tages bin ich zurichtigen Zeit am richtigem Ort und dann werd ich vieleicht meine Kapitalste Bafo fangen, dass kann morgen sein aber vieleicht auch erst wenn ich ein alter Mann bin. Aber weißte was? Ich habe Gedult.

MfG 

Christian


----------



## angelmax2910 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich würde sagen das es der bafo ziemlich wurscht ist, ob der spinner durchn bach odern fluss läuft
im bach ist es nur schwieriger an der forelle vorbei zu fischen;D


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



GarstigerKot schrieb:


> Eines Tages bin ich zurichtigen Zeit am richtigem Ort und dann werd ich vieleicht meine Kapitalste Bafo fangen, dass kann morgen sein aber vieleicht auch erst wenn ich ein alter Mann bin. Aber weißte was? Ich habe Gedult.



Eine der besten Passagen die ich im AB gelesen habe! #6#6#6

PS: Schöne Forelle! :m


----------



## bobbl (9. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So, hier sind die Bilder.


----------



## angelmax2910 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

echt schöne forellen;D
war ja gestern los, als ich meinen squirrel gerade montierte kam von hinten ein mann und rief"darfst überhüpt hier angeln"
ich zeigte ihm meinen schein, und als er auf meinen squirrel sah schnauzte er" mit sonem weisen blinka fängste hier eh nit, außer die klenen" ich sagte nichts aber dacht mir"das isn wobbler, und der fängt mindestens genau so gut wie deine posen-wurm angelei"um seiner provokatiosrede noch eine krone zu geben schmiss er seine kippe ins wasser,
äußerlich unbeeindruckt warf ich den squirrel 61 und begann zu kurbeln, 3 umdrehungen und biss!
nach kurzem drill hat ich dann ne dicke 26er bafo drann

ps:nichts gegen wurm angler, passte nur gerade gut


----------



## marcus7 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



GarstigerKot schrieb:


> Wo bei ich bei dir nicht das Gefühl habe dass du meine respektierst.
> Ich muss hier auch keine großen fänge anpreisen, bei uns haben wir ein paar richtig schöne Fische im Fluss.
> 
> Christian




Hi,

na klar respektier ich auch deine Erfahrungen, sorry wenn es anders rüberkam.
 Hübsche Bafo übrigens|wavey:.

Das eigentliche worum es ging war, das vor etlichen Seiten jemand gefragt hatte welchen Köder er für kapitale am besten nehmen sollte.
Darauf habe ich nur geantwortet, das der Köder eher zweitrangig ist, sondern die richtige Stelle(abgelegen, guter Unterstand o.ä.) das allerwichtigste ist, weil wo keine große Forelle ist, da kann man auch keine fangen.

Naja ich glaube wir haben viela neinander vorbei geredet.

mfg marcus


----------



## HunterKS (10. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

eben am bach gewesen, dort habe ich meinen neu erworbenen squirrel 67 getestet. und - fast mit erfolg, biss und weg ! fu*k, das hätte der größte fisch gewesen sein können, den ich in dieser gumpe vermutet hätte, geschätze 40cm und das ist für diesen bach verdammt gut.  hab den fisch ne sekunde kämpfen sehn, der biss war schon geil, aber nicht aufgeben, weiter gehts.

der squirrel wurde nicht mehr genommen, also einen 8cm rot gelben kopyto dran gemacht und schon wieder biss, allerdings wieder nicht verwertbar. 

an der nächsten stelle geht eig immer was, aber heute irgendwie nich, dafür noch den kopyto abgerissen #d 

plötzlich fing es recht stark an zu regnen, also ab nach hause, doch das erlebnis mit dem großen fisch ging mir nicht mehr aus dem sinn.

kurz nochmal zur stelle gelaufen; erster wurf brachte ne 21cm bafo ein, die einen 3er Spinner genommen hatte, zweiter wurf das selbe spiel,  rute kurz abgelegt, um abzuhaken und zack das ding springt richtig, jetzt nicht son kopfgeschüttel, sondern nen reifer sprung und ja - die wa weg..umso besser

dann habe ich meine erste sturzflut erlebt! der kleine bach verwandelte sich innerhalb von 5sek in einen reißenden kleinen fluss!!!!
das kaffeebraune wasser hatte die komlpetten uferzonen erobert, der pegel stieg und ans angeln war nicht mehr zu denken. trotzdem sowas hat auch was #h


----------



## JonesKS (10. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri zu den  fischen( auch wenns einige fehlbisse warn )


----------



## Baschtii (10. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hab zwar dieses jahr scho gut 10 bafos an unserem kleinen fluss gefangen, aber leider keine über 40cm 
grüße baschtii


----------



## Altmühlfischer96 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Meine Bilanz für diese Jahr lautet: 23 Bafos,alle auf Jackson Hatchy oder 5cm Attractor in der Laaber.


----------



## Streber (13. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi,

ich war heute mal wieder kurz fischen und konnte diese schöne Forelle von 43 cm und 1050 g auf einen Wobbler fangen


----------



## Streber (14. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich konnte heute diese seltene Schönheit von 36 cm überlisten |supergri|supergri|supergri.

Dies ist meine erste Äsche. Ich bin schon mal gespannt wie sie schmeckt.


----------



## bobbl (14. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Toller Fisch, Glückwunsch!
Auf was wurde sie gefangen?


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (14. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zur Äsche, mit 36 cm jetz auch nich umbedingt schlecht 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Streber (15. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke für die Glückwünsche.

@bobbl
Ich habe sie auf Rotwurm gefangen.


----------



## Criss81 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Glückwunsch zum Fang! Wäre die Äsche bei uns nicht so selten (der Komoran hat sie bei uns fast ausgerottet) und deshalb bei uns geschützt würde ich auch gerne nochmal eine essen. Ausgezeichneter Ess-Fisch.


----------



## bobbl (17. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heyho, war heute mal wieder an der Schwarzach.
Es gab in den drei Stunden 2 Bachforellen für mich, allerdings hatte ich auch 3 Bachforellen Nachläufer, aber auch zwei herrliche Bachsaiblinge interessierten sich für die Köder, drehten allerdings doch ab.
Die Forellen waren 31 & 36 cm lang.
Gebissen haben sie auf nen 6 Gramm FZ und nen weißen 2er Mepps.


----------



## angelmax2910 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

schöne fische


----------



## Streber (17. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu den schönen Forellen #6

Ich war gestern auch noch mal an der Wiesent und konnte diese 40er Forelle auf Köfi verhaften


----------



## HunterKS (18. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri allen fängern!

heute am bach ging es dank des guten wasserstandes recht gut ein guter fisch attackierte den spinner 5-6 mal, leider hat sie sich nie richtig gehakt..

dann noch dieser riese
ich schätze diese bafo auf 10cm, is nach dem foto zum glück wieder schnell ins wasser gekommen, sie ließ sich auf einen 3er spinner fangen


----------



## HunterKS (18. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

sry für die quali, habs am wasser nich perfekt einstellen können |bigeyes


----------



## Bonifaz (19. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ streber

petri, hast wohl gerade einen Lauf ....:m
War gestern auch nochmal los, war aber Hochwasser mit reißender Strömung. Nur ein 28 iger Döbel verfing sich an meinen Drillingen.


----------



## Streber (20. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ bonifaz

Danke,ja letzte Woche lief es echt gut. Dafür ging hier im Juli und August so gut wie nichts. Erst war es so heiß und dann kam der ganze Regen. Da war das Wasser sehr trüb.


----------



## angelmax2910 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@hunterks
ich glaub es ist nicht so gut für den fisch, ihn samt köder hoch zu heben
da ist es dann doch besser ihn mit ner nassen hand an zufassen
aber echt schöne fische;D


----------



## HunterKS (21. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

bei größeren fischen mag das stimmen, bei solch einem kleinen bin ich anderer meinung, warum sollte ich ein so schönes tier anfassen?? die gefahr, das der fisch sterben könnte wäre so viel größer..


----------



## Lucioperca17 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

...ich konnte heute auch die saison schön ausklingen lassen!
bemerkenswert fand ich die färbung und die form mit dem "buckel" !

http://img227.*ih.us/img227/5279/bild00141.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Streber (23. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri, schöne Forelle #6

Ich konnte gestern auch nochmal eine schöne 37er überlisten. Man merkt an der Färbung, dass die Laichzeit vor der Tür steht.


----------



## carphunter 95 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Streber Petri Heil zu der schönen Bafo

Eine paar Fragen an dich: Wie köderst du den Köfi an? Wie führst du ihn? Und schaltest du noch Blei oder ähnliches vor ihn?

Danke für die Antworten im vorraus#6

Gruß Carphunter 95


----------



## Streber (27. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Carphunter,

sorry, daß ich mich heute erst melde. Habe Deine Fragen irgendwie übersehen.

1. Anködern: Ich mache Lippenköderung, also den Haken vom Unterkiefer durch den Kopf stechen, daß er zwischen den Augen wieder austritt.
2. Führung: Ich lasse den Köfi meist etwas treiben und hole ihn dann in unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten ein so ähnlich wie die "Faulenzer Methode" beim Spinnfischen mit GuFi`s, ein bis zwei Kurbelumdrehungen, dann ein Pause. Diese mal kürzer oder mal länger. Der KöFi trudelt dann schön in der Strömung auf und ab.
3. Blei: Meine Montage sieht so aus, ein kleines Laufblei von 4 g auf die Hauptschnur dann Wirbel und dann Vorfach ca. 60 bis 70 cm mit 6er dünndrahtigen Haken.


Das Gewässer was ich befische ist ein kleiner Fluß, der 10 bis 15 m breit ist und bis zu 1,5 m tief.

Ich hoffe Du kannst mit meinen Schilderungen etwas anfangen, ansonsten einfach nachfragen.


----------



## Knigge007 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



HunterKS schrieb:


> bei größeren fischen mag das stimmen, bei solch einem kleinen bin ich anderer meinung, warum sollte ich ein so schönes tier anfassen?? die gefahr, das der fisch sterben könnte wäre so viel größer..



Moin,

jup ich machs bei kleinen bis ca 16-17cm auch so, zieh se einfach ein wenig hoch dreh den Drilling nach oben und zu min 75% fliegt der Fisch dann wieder ins Wasser ohne das ich Ihn berühren musste, natürlich halt ich Ihn nicht ganz so hoch !

Das geht viel schneller, und oft kommt dazu das man die Finger garnicht ins Wasser getunkt bekommt um den Fisch zu halten, weil mit trockenen Finger einen Fisch der released wird anzupfoten is bei mir ein No Go !!!

Mittlerweile geh ich sogar schon oft beim Drill kleiner BaFos hin und nimm mit Absicht die Spannung von der Schnur, in der Hoffnung der Fisch kann sich selbstständig im Wasser befreien, klappt halt nicht so oft.


Bei uns beisst es die letzten 5 Wochen nicht mehr so, fang meistens nur noch 1 Bafo mit 30-34cm, die ich die letzten 3x alle schwimmen lassen habe.

Werd die nächsten 2 Tage auch nochmal gehen, und es dieses Jahr wenigstens 1x mit gejiggten Mini Gufis und Creater Baits ala Hellgies und Co, probieren.


----------



## bobbl (28. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich gehe jetzt gleich bei dem Scheißwetter ein letztes Mal dieses Jahr los zum Forellenangeln. Schaumer Mal


----------



## Streber (28. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Viel Erfolg dabei.

Ich werde morgen eventuell nochmal losgehen. Ich hoffe ja sehr, dass das Wasser durch den Regen nicht allzu trüb ist.


----------



## bobbl (28. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So, da bin ich wieder.

Den Angeltag kann man im Großen und Ganzen unter "Pleiten,Pech und ein Fisch" abspeichern.

Seit gestern regnet es hier permanent, dementsprechend hoch stand das Wasser und die Farbe war einfach nur braun.
Los gings und leider brachten die sonst so erfolgreichen Plätze nicht einmal einen Biss. 
An einem vorher nie befischten Platz hatte ich endlich einen Biss und eine Bachforelle erschien an der Oberfläche, schüttelte den Kopf und war wieder weg. Schöne *******!
Die folgenden zwei Stunden tat sich gar nichts und so wanderte ich ein ganzes Stück flussauf und probierte einfach jede Stelle aus, auch die an denen ich noch nie einen Fisch bekam.
An einer dieser Stellen, hatte ich einen hammer Biss auf einen Spinner, gleich nach dem Einwurf.
Nach einem ziemlich stürmischen Drill konnte ich dann doch noch die erste Forelle landen -40 cm lang und 700 Gramm schwer, meine zweitgrößte bis jetzt. :m
An den nächsten Stellen tat sich nichts, außer, dass mir meine Rute aus der Hand viel und von der Brücke ins Wasser fiel, nur mit Hilfe eines Hundebesitzers konnte ich sie gerade noch so retten. Danke!
Auf dem Rückweg rutschte ich dann noch aus und landete der Länge nach weich in einer mit Brenesseln bewachsenen Schlammpfütze.
Kurz vor dem Ende der Tour nahm dann erneut eine schöne Bachforelle meinen goldenen Mepps, leider schlitzte auch diese kurz vor dem Kescher aus.
Für 5 Stunden Angeln ist das Ergebnis zwar nicht soooo überragend, trotzdem war`s ein schöner Saisonabschluss und ich freue mich schon auf die Bachforellen in 2011.
|wavey:


----------



## angelmax2910 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@knigge007
drehen ist ja ok, aber ich meinte das abschütteln in einer gewissen höhe, und wenn man sie schonen möchte ist es meiner meinung am besten mit einzelhaken und/oder wiederhaken los


----------



## angelmax2910 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hier mal nen paar bilder der vorletzten tour
brachte zwar nur eine forelle, aber es war drotzdem schön,
schätzt mal wie groß die bafo war
es endete an der schönen fulda mündung, und einen kleinen barsch gabs auch noch 
die uhrzeiten und daten müssen euch nicht verwirren, meine cam bockt;D


----------



## HunterKS (30. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

20cm ?? auf was hat sie den gebissen, schönes gewässerchen hast du da :k


----------



## angelmax2910 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

10cm;D
auf nen 61er squirrel


----------



## angelmax2910 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

waren eben am bach, eine etwa 25er in 10 min, das geht


----------



## HunterKS (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

moin,
heute mit nem kumpel am bach gewesen, kurz vor der schonzeit sollte der spinner noch einmal sein können beweisen, es gab viele attacken, aber nichts wildes blieb auch wirklich hängen..

am letzten spot holte mein kumpel einen spro powercatcher long minnow aus seiner box, den er am wochenende auf der anglermeile gekauft hatte.

der lauf des 12,5cm langen wobblers gefiel mir gut, und plötzlich gab es den biss! schon beim ersten wurf blieb eine geschätzte 35cm bachforelle hängen!! sie hat wirklich gut gekämpft..und dann soetwas, beim abhaken des schönen fisches, reißt die schnur, ich vermute eine schwachstelle des knotens, richtig ärgerlich!!! hoffentlich überlebt das der fisch


----------



## Streber (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@HunterKS

Das ist wirklich ärgerlich, wenn man dadurch einen Fisch verliert.

Ich würde bei dem schönen Wetter ja auch gern nochmal auf die Pirsch gehen, aber leider ist bei uns (Bayern) schon Schonzeit.

Wann fängt denn bei Euch die Schonzeit an?


----------



## GarstigerKot (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns in NRW bzw bei mir an der Lenne am 19 Okt. :-D


----------



## Tradnats (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallöchen,

war gestern mal für ein paar Stündchen am Fluss.

Nachdem längeren Hochwasser, tat es mal wieder richtig gut auf Forellenpisch zu gehen.:k

Schon nach 15min. konnte ich eine schöne 35cm Bachforelle mit einem Silbernen 2er Mepps überlisten.
Dem Köder blieb ich dann auch treu und konnte nach und nach im 10 Minuten Takt Forellen fangen. :m:m


Kurz vor Ende der Tour ging es nochmal richtig los, an einem kleinen Bacheinlauf konnte ich innerhalb von 10 Würfen 3 kleine Bachforellen (25-30cm), 1 Barsch (20cm) und 2 Saiblinge von 32cm und 34cm fangen. Dann dachte ich mir: "Komm ich schmeiß noch einmal dann geh ich aber", gesagt getan, und so kam auch schon nach'm aufplatschen des Spinners ein Biss.

An meiner ,Carb-O-STAR Ultra Light  1,8m 0,5-4gr. WG, machte der Drill eine riesen laune. Der Fisch am anderen Ende der Schnur, wollte sich nicht geshclagen geben und zog immer wieder Schnur. Ich musste acht geben da ich nur eine 0,14er mono aufgespult hatte.

Nunja Das Ergebis des Drills is ein



39cm Saibling :m:m:m

(Sorry, dass das Bild von Zuhause stammt, hatte leider meine Kamera nicht dabei#q#q)

Alles in Allem war der Tag sehr sehr schön, und heute gehts wieder auf Pirsch


lG Jeremy


----------



## angelmax2910 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

haben ab dem 15. schonzeit(hessen)
was für nen knoten machst du denn


----------



## HunterKS (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ streber
jap am 15.10 gehts leider schon los


----------



## Äschenschädler (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hy, konnte heute ne schöne 42er Bafo auf 2er Mepps mit nach Hause nehmen. 

Ansonsten viele Nachläufer von kleinen Döbeln.

Fangort: Ruhr Wickede

Petri


----------



## angelmax2910 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich geh gleich los und werde die saison ausklingen lassen


----------



## angelmax2910 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

war ja ´gestern nochmal am wasser, konnte 2 barsche und 2 döbel fangen, habe leider einen sehr kapitalen döbel verloren. doch keine salmonide verirrte sich an den haken.
beim letzten wurf hatte ich einen hänger, der sich wenig später als schmur entpuppt, ich dachte zunächst ich hätte eine alte schnur eines  würmchenbaders gefangen, doch am anderen ende war ein chubby minow, YES!!!
es ist mein bisjetzt teuerster fang;D


----------



## Fischhaker (1. November 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri!
heute war ich mal wieder am Wehr. Döbel standen heut auf der Liste! Ich konnte hunderte kleinere sehen, auch groß, aber keinen fangen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Also habe ich es mal (mehr aus Frust, als aus zuversicht) direkt am Wehr versucht. Die ersten drei Wurfe nur Nachläufer. Aber dann vierter Wurf, wums krachts in die Rute, Anschlag sitz und er nimmt Schnur! Nach fünf Minuten Drill kam eine schöne 38er Bachforelle zum vorschein! Aber da sie seit dem 15. Oktober Schonzeit haben, gings nach nem Foto wieder ab in die Freiheit!
Kein Döbel! mist#q


----------



## Knigge007 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wie jetzt Ihr dürft jetzt noch auf BaFos gehen ?

Bei uns ist se schon seit 30.9. gesperrt, bis 31.4.2011

Okay unsere Bäche sind klein, kann sein das se deswegen so ne große Auszeit verhäüngt haben, weil bei uns entnimmt ja jeder jede gefangene BaFo, was ich nicht mache und deswegen auch schon oft den Finger gezeigt bekommen habe... 

Naja die gehen halt alle wegen der Gefriertruhe, ich würd mic halt freuen wenn man mehr große fangen würde, aber das wird in diesem Bach niemals klappen solange alle alles mitnehmen.


----------



## Fischhaker (2. November 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt Ihr dürft jetzt noch auf BaFos gehen ?
> 
> Bei uns ist se schon seit 30.9. gesperrt, bis 31.4.2011
> 
> ...


 Ich wollte nen Döbel! BaFo ist da doch bestimmt als Beifang nicht auszuschliesen!?|kopfkrat
In deinen letztem Punkt stimm ich voll und ganz zu!Ist doch schön wenn man sieht wie sie wachsen! Bei uns setzt bloß jeder(den ich gesehen habe oder kenne) die BaFos wieder rein. Bei uns ist das mindest maß zwar 28cm aber alle unter 38cm kommen wieder rein! Nur die Regenbogen gehen manchmal mit! ( So viele angeln an meinem bach nicht auf forellen)

Gruß Fischhaker#h


----------



## Fischhaker (2. November 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Such noch das bild.


----------



## Fischhaker (2. November 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hier ist es!http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=148368&d=1288553208


----------



## Fruchtfit (10. November 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin zusammen,

in der nächsten Saison würde ich gern mal einen Versuch mit der Spinnrute auf Bachforelle unternehmen. Bisher habe ich überwiegend auf Zander, Hecht und Barsch geangelt. Kennt jemand ein Forellengewässer für das Gastkarten erhältlich sind und das möglichst nahe an Worpswede (Bremen) liegt?


----------



## DJ-Sancho (11. November 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Am letzten Tag bevor die Schonzeit los ging hab ich für dieses Jahr noch mein größtes und schönstes Exemplar an meiner heimischen Schwarzbach gefangen!

Genau 50cm und wunderschön gezeichnet!

LG

Sancho

http://img225.*ih.us/img225/8648/img0081ue.jpg


----------



## carphunter 95 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri echt klasse Fisch#r

Wo drauf wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## DJ-Sancho (12. November 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



carphunter 95 schrieb:


> Petri echt klasse Fisch#r
> 
> Wo drauf wenn ich fragen darf?



Auf Grund mit der Feeder und Futterkorb... Köder war eine Bienenmade mit 2 Maden als Stopper! 

#h
Sancho


----------



## torino (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wer fischt denn alles von euch mit einen Köderfischsystem im Bach und was habt ihr für Erfahrungen ?


----------



## Case (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das habe ich vor Jahren sehr erfolgreich gemacht.
Leider habe ich nur noch ein System, das ich nicht
opfern will. 

Weiß vielleicht jemand wo man die herkriegt ?

Der hintere Drilling ist mit einem Gewinde mir dem Kopf 
verbunden. Da steckst den Köfi rauf. Der vordere Zwilling
in den Kopf vom Köfi. 
Das wird so ähnlich wie ein Gummifisch geführt. 

Case


----------



## torino (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da musst du mal Planenseesystem bei Google eingeben und da kriegst du es auch bei einen zu kaufen . Was hast du denn damit für Erfahrungen damit gemacht geht es besser als ein Spinner oder Wobbler oder fing man damit selten eher was mit ? Und waren das eher große oder kleine Forellen ?


----------



## Case (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke für den Tip. #6
Das kannte ich nicht.

Wie geschrieben war ich damit sehr erfolgreich.
Leider verliert man die Systeme im Bach auch recht
schnell.

Das ist so eine Methode für überblinkerte Gewässer,
wo die Forellen schon alles kennen. 

Mit einem kleinen, schlanken Köfi ( Döbel, Stichling ) kannst
auch in Abschnitten fischen, wo Dir Spinner auftreiben.

Ich habe damit eher die größeren Forellen gefangen.

Case


----------



## torino (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Und wie führst du es normal so ? Und lässt es sich auch dann gut einsetzen wenn der Bach etwas wilder ist ? Und hast du sonst da auch eigentlich nen Kupferdraht um den Köfi gemacht damit er nicht abrutscht ?


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

jepp ! kann das ding auch nur empfehlen ! ... 
habe so ein änliches  von pb mal gekauft und zwar bis jetzt noch nciht auf forellen sondern  nur auf barsche benutzt aber funktioniert 1A kann ich sagen ! ... 
das  is so aufgebaut, das ein schlankes blei auf einer drahtachse sitz, und  hinten nen haken hat ! ... das ganze schiebt man dem fisch ins maul und  setzt den haken durch leichtes ziehen in die gegenrichtung in den köfi  körper, außen dann noch an den seiten jeweils nen kleinen drilling  befestigen --> fertig  

wie gesagt im sommer bei sonne mit ner kleinen maräne drauf echt unschlagbar !


im bach würde ich sagen mit der stömung langsam einzupfen/mit der strömung trudeln lassen !


----------



## torino (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei weiteren Tipps und Erfahrungen immer her damit !!


----------



## SNAFU (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



torino schrieb:


> Wer fischt denn alles von euch mit einen Köderfischsystem im Bach und was habt ihr für Erfahrungen ?


Meine Erfahrungen sind, dass man damit etliche Forellen "verangelt". Deswegen gehoert sich fuer mich sowas nicht am Bach.

regards


----------



## Streifenjäger (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

|good:


----------



## torino (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Warum den das ?


----------



## SNAFU (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



torino schrieb:


> Warum den das ?


Steht doch da! Was "verangeln" ist, duerfte klar sein?!|uhoh:
Gerade die halbstarken Forellen ziehn sich Naturkoeder doch sonstwohin rein...


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

also mit kleinen drillingen hängen die fische ehh viel besser und da kann man eigentlich jeden fisch mit ner zange lösen !, 
habe auch bei gufis gedacht das wär ein problem mit nem mini stinger, aber hatte nie ein problem damit ! 

wenn man allerdings diese schutzmaßnahmen nicht berücksichtigt ist es aber bestimmt so, das viele kleinere fische sich das maul zutackern und man die dann wirklich nicht mehr schonend releasen kann ! ... 
lg Andy


----------



## torino (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Und wie sieht es bei den System mit aus mit Kupferdraht den Fisch zu befestigen ist das sinnvoll ?


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

du meinst das Drachkowic system oder wie das auch immer geschrieben wird ? ... 

mir war das immer zu aufwändig ! hab mir immer gedacht so lange es auch ohne den aufwand funktioniert is super und dann nach jedem fisch da so lange drann rumfummeln hab ich keinen bock drauf !


----------



## torino (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Und da ich ja jetzt zurzeit voll am fragen bin, frag ich mal wer von euch auf Forellen im Bach mit Gummifisch geht ? Und wenn ja welche Köderführung, geht ihr strom auf oder ab, welche Farbe und  größe und sagt einfach alle Erfahrungen Tipps usw. drüber !!!


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich benutze inzwischen fast ausschließlich gumifische wenn ich mit der spinnrute am bach bin ! .. 
nen Attractor in größe C von pb an die 18er mono und fertig ! ...
wie schon beschrieben kann man bei vorsichtig beißenden fischen an ner etwas dickeren mono nen mini stinger in den schwanzteil einstechen, aber wenn der fisch die beute haben will und die von der größe auch bewältigen kann hauen die sich den ordentlich rein, sodass derartigen spirenzchen ziemlich überflüssig sind !! ... 
da mein hausgewässer ein sehr kleiner forellenbach ist, und es keine riesigen pools oder tiefen stellen gibt die man lange bearbeiten kann gehe ich mit watstiefeln gegen die fließrichtung, meine würfe sind eigentlich nie weiter als 10 meter und ich kurbel nur so schnell ein, dass der gumifisch in der strömung spielt, selten mal ne kurze absackpause, aber die meisten fische und die beste köderkontrolle hat man beim einfachen einleiern ! 
bringt auf jeden fall bei uns mehr fisch als irgendwelche großartigen aktionen ! strecke machen is das geheimrezept ! unauffällig pirschen !


that´s it  oder was soll ich noch erzählen ? ...


----------



## SNAFU (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



torino schrieb:


> Und da ich ja jetzt zurzeit voll am fragen bin, frag ich mal wer von euch auf Forellen im Bach mit Gummifisch geht ? Und wenn ja welche Köderführung, geht ihr strom auf oder ab, welche Farbe und  größe und sagt einfach alle Erfahrungen Tipps usw. drüber !!!


Hi,

ich fische nahezu ausschliesslich Gummis am Bach. Dabei kommt alles in Frage, was auch auf Barsch geht. Meine Favoriten sind ganz klar gekuerzte 2,5" Keitech Fat-SwingImpacts sowie die LittleSpider(in dem Bach gibt's Krebse). Die groesseren Trutten gingen dieses Jahr allesamt auf Gummi, gerade die Regenbogner.

Bei der Fuehrung beschraenke ich mich nicht. Von mit oder gegen Stroemung oder quer. Meist wird nur monoton eingekurbelt mit gelegentlich Stops zum absacken auf den Grund.

Die meisten Fische fange ich direkt in der Absinkphase. IMHO ist es viel wichtiger einen Spot/ein Hindernis genau anzuwerfen, wo ich den Fissch vermute. Absacken lassen und bei den ersten 1-2Kurbelumdrehungen erfolgt der Biss.

Uebrigens immernoch alles mit Einzel- und Schonhaken. Bei Forellen 25cm Plus liegt die Aussteigerrate bei vllt. 1%(dieses Jahr ist mir nicht eine vermeintlich/mutmaßlich gute Forelle ausgestiegen).

regards
Peter


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

den beitrag von SNAFU unterschreibe ich


----------



## Michl1086 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nicht mehr lange, dann gehts wieder raus auf die Pirsch! BaFo is in Bayern ab 01. März frei => in drei Wochen gehts loooooooos! yeeehaw!


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

In NRW ab dem 15.3


----------



## Quick-Fish (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich darf in BW vor euch :vik:
Nämlich am 28.02.


----------



## Streifenjäger (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

In B-W ist auch erst ab dem 1.März offen! Nur in Schaltjahren darf man auch schon im Februar, genauer am 29.2!


----------



## Michl1086 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



SNAFU schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich fische nahezu ausschliesslich Gummis am Bach. Dabei kommt alles in Frage, was auch auf Barsch geht. Meine Favoriten sind ganz klar gekuerzte 2,5" Keitech Fat-SwingImpacts sowie die LittleSpider(in dem Bach gibt's Krebse). Die groesseren Trutten gingen dieses Jahr allesamt auf Gummi, gerade die Regenbogner.
> 
> ...



hey ihr forellenpirscher!

sagt mal, die GuFi's an der DS-Montage oder einfach mit nem Jig-Kopf?!?

Wenn ihr in nem kleinen Forellenbach Jigköpfe verwendet, wieviel Gramm nehmt ihr so im Schnitt? ist euch schnelles absinken wichtig? oder eher bisl so ne Art "schweben" inkl. leichtem absinken? oder wie handhabt ihr das?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## HunterKS (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin,
Mit Gummifisch hab ichs auch paar mal probiert. Hab auch mit nem 8cm Gufi recht viele Bisse gehabt, nur leider auch viele Fehlbisse.

Ich hab ma nen Fisch auf Sicht überworfen, Fisch läuft nach und Biss, die Szene wiederholte sich paar mal, doch iwann war dann Schluss. 

Hab aber mit dem Gufi auch schon ne 28cm Bafo gefangen. Einfach gefaulenzt und der Fisch hing am Jighead, der Zusatzdrilling war also überflüssig. 

Die saugen den ja nicht ein wie ein Zander, sondern schnappen ja danach, deshalb vielleicht die Fehlbisse.


----------



## FrankWoerner (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich fisch auf schon mal mit Gummifischen in unserem Bach. Habe aber eher tendenziell schwerere Köpf dann dran. Und zwar damit ich 
1. in tiefe schnell einfliesende Gumpen schnell auf den Boden bzw unter die Strömung komme. Da stehen die Forellen bei uns meistens. Also am Gumpen tief am Grund unter der Haupströmung.
2. tief hängende Äste besser unter werfen kann. das liegt mir einfach besser mit eher schwereren Köder. Damit bin ich viel treffsicherer.

Der Gufi ist bei mir aber nicht größer als 5cm. Größere Gufi´s und es gibt nur noch ganz wenige Bisse. 
Den Widerhaken habe ich abgefeilt um zu kleine Bafo´s zurück setzten zu können. Die Widerhaken an nem Jig sind schon ein bissle pervers find ich.

grüße Frank


----------



## Kunde (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

bei uns in niedersachsen geht die saison morgen wieder los #h#h#h


----------



## angelmax2910 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

wer kennt gutegewässer in süd ndds, hab auch schon nen neuen thread eröffnet.
zum gufi:
ich fische meist mit zusatz drilling, da hängen auch diemeisten dran.
fischen tue ich meist mit gummis um die 4cm, ich finde es nicht waidgerecht, große fische mit großen ködern zu selektieren, da allzu oft die kleinen auf die großen baits losgehen, und danach ein release oft nicht gut ausgeht.
und noch eine frege:
wie macht ihr eure wobbler "hänger-sicher". bis weilen bastel ich mir eifach einen krautschutz aus mono schur am einzelhaken. wie macht ihrs?


----------



## GarstigerKot (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



angelmax2910 schrieb:


> ich fische meist mit zusatz drilling, da hängen auch diemeisten dran.
> fischen tue ich meist mit gummis um die 4cm, ich finde es nicht waidgerecht, große fische mit großen ködern zu selektieren, da allzu oft die kleinen auf die großen baits losgehen, und danach ein release oft nicht gut ausgeht.




Moin MOin,

war das jetzt dein Ernst? Lass doch mal den Angstdrilling weg nehm 6cm Gufi´s dann haste auch keine probleme mit dem Release da der Einzelhaken meist Sauber sitzt. Klar wird man den ein oder anderen fehlbiss mehr haben aber die Forellen fallen in der Regel etwas größer aus. Die fehlbisse kommen meist von den kleineren Forellen aber das ist ja Wurst so musst du sie nicht Releasen. Mit kleinen Ködern haste ja alles dran egal ob groß oder klein!!! #q

Mfg


----------



## quandle (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

salve,

bei uns gehts auch wieder am dem 1. märz los #6
spinne immer mit ner mono, bin nur am überlegen welche stärke. hab letztes jahr mit ner 20er von stroft gefischt, ohne vorfach.

welche schnüre verwendet ihr ?

grüssle flo


----------



## Case (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

18er mono von Stroft. Auch ohne Vorfach:q
Hat man zwar etwas mehr Abrisse bei Hängern, aber wirft sich doch beser als die 20er.

Case


----------



## angelmax2910 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@garstigerkot
ich fische komplett ohne wiederhaken!
außerdem wirkt es für mich einen viel größeren reiz aus forellen auf sicht oder mit guten gewässerkenntnissen zu beangeln. dann entfällt das selektieren mit der ködergröße
@quadle: ich fisch mit einer 0.25er mono, ebenfalls ohne vorfach, dann kann ich meine doch recht heufig vorkommenden hänger besser lösen.


----------



## littleFisherman (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi,
ich ziehe auch ganz gern einfach einen Fischfetzen durchs Wasser, funktioniert auch gut.
Fischt ihr eigentlich ausschließlich mit Künstködern auf Forellen oder lasst ihr auch mal ne Pose abtreiben bzw. legt nen Köfi auf Grund?
lg
Manu


----------



## SNAFU (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



quandle schrieb:


> welche schnüre verwendet ihr ?


18er Spro G-Line. Guenstig und gut!



littleFisherman schrieb:


> Fischt ihr eigentlich ausschließlich mit Künstködern auf Forellen oder  lasst ihr auch mal ne Pose abtreiben bzw. legt nen Köfi auf Grund?


Ich denke bei der grossen Anzahl an Schreibern hier, wird so ziemlich jede Methode genutzt.

An "meinem" Bach sind Naturkoeder gaenzlich untersagt und Schonhaken vorgeschrieben. Ich persoenlich bin darueber, aus vielerlei Gruenden,  sehr gluecklich!

'Snafu


----------



## GarstigerKot (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ angelmax

Gewässerkenntniss ist meiner meinung nach sowie so das A und O wenn man erfolg haben möchte. Nun denke ich mir aber wenn du nen Angstdrilling im Schwanz hast und ne kleine Bafo den Gummi packt...bekommste den drilling auch ohne Widerhaken schwer raus :-/ oder?


----------



## angelmax2910 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

komme gerad vom bach:
meine mission lautete "barschvernichtung", also haute ich einen 5 gummi dran(mit angst drilling)
erster wurf in den barschschwarm, nichts-.-, aber dierekt vor meinen augen, etwa 1m vom ufer entfernt"zosch" packte etwas zu, etwas größeres, denn es riss die schnur bestimmt 4 meter von der rolle, es war kein barsch, sondern eine wunderschöne, kapitale bafo von 35cm*-*
sie wurde sofort im wasser abgehackt und zurück in ihr element gesetzt.
was so schön begann endete jedoch mies, denn beim letzten wurf, schnappte sich eine regenbognerin das bait, und ich dachte barsche wären das eizigste problem-.-


----------



## itze (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo zusammen,

ich fische meist mit kleinen Wobblern. Gufis nehm ich meist nur an ganz tiefen Gumpen (das sind bei mir schon Stellen mit 1,20m). Extradrillinge halte ich für übertrieben, grad bei den kleinen Gummis. Auch die Wobbler sind entweder mit Einzelhaken oder Widerhakenlosen Drillingen bestückt. Anfangs hatte ich noch normale Drilling drauf und hab mich schwer gewundert, dass teilweise Miniforellen kaum größer als der Köder hingen. Das war echt dumm vom mir... Hab mir jetzt auch mal ne Fliegenpeitsche zugelegt. Ich bin ja mal sehr gespannt... 1.4. geht es bei mir dann wieder los...

Viele Grüße und allen die jetzt schon los dürfen ein dickes Petrie,
itze


----------



## WallerKalle04 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bräucht mal nen tipp für bafos in Sauerland! gern per pn!#6


----------



## Alexander2781 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



littleFisherman schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich ziehe auch ganz gern einfach einen Fischfetzen durchs Wasser, funktioniert auch gut.
> Fischt ihr eigentlich ausschließlich mit Künstködern auf Forellen oder lasst ihr auch mal ne Pose abtreiben bzw. legt nen Köfi auf Grund?
> lg
> Manu



Hi,

wir dürfen unsere Forellenbäche nur mit Kunstködern beangeln.

------

Bin gespannt, wann die erste Bafo dieser Saison gepostet wird.
Leider wird es bei mir noch etwas dauern bis ich losziehen kann, da wir zur Zeit ziemlich heftigen Wind haben und es noch zu kalt ist, Schnee haben wir auch noch.

Gruß und allen eine erfolgreiche Bachforellensaison
Alexander #h


----------



## angelmax2910 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich könnt schon eine melden;D
am wochenende hoffentlich nds*-*


----------



## maesox (2. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri allen Fängern!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6#6#6


Marc, Eddy u ich waren gestern noch nach Feierabend ne Runde am Wasser. Da wir erst am Nachmittag los konnten, waren wir nicht sonderlich optimistisch, da diese Stellen der ein oder andere bestimmt schon vor uns beackert hat. 

Egal, wir stellten uns auf die z.T. vertrampelten Stellen u legten los.

Schon beim dritten Wurf vermeldete Marc einen Biss!!! Nach hartem Kampf kam eine herrliche 46er Rotgetupfte zum Vorschein:











Zwei Würfe nach Marcs Forelle schlug`s bei mir ein und der Tanz begann! Nach einigen Minuten war meine Gegnerin müde und überbot Marcs Forelle sogar noch um einen cm!! |bigeyes






Nach einem Stellungswechsel wollte ich enlich mal mit meiner kleinsten Selbstgemachten Rute fischkontakt. Beim letzten mal hatte ich mit den Döbeln kein 
Glück. Ich drehte mich nur kurz zu Eddy um, als es urblötzlich in meiner ultra light Rute rumste!!!!!!! Nach etwa zehnmütigem Fight konnte ich den Kampf für mich entscheiden, wobei die Rute über ihre Grenzen gehen mußte.

Mit satten 50 Zentimetern und makellosem Körper machte sie für mich meinen Saisonstart mehr als perfekt!!!! Ich konnte etwas später sogar noch eine 38er nachlegen.

Mit Bachforellen von 38cm, 46cm, 47cm u 50cm legten wir für uns einen Saisonstart hin, den wir wahrscheinlich nicht mehr so schnell toppen werden#6







Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## bobbl (2. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da kommt Neid auf. Bei uns geht die Schonzeit noch bis 30.4. Petri!


----------



## hechtomat77 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dickes Petri zu den schönen Forellen. Ein Auftakt nach Mass. So soll es sein#6

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## Streifenjäger (3. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Neid!!

Dickes Petri euch dreien, ne 50er zum Auftakt ist ne Ansage! Ich hock hier immernoch in der Wüste und muss mich noch 3 Wochen gedulden bis ich ans Wasser komm...


----------



## angelmax2910 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

jung wie genial, dickes petri


----------



## Marces (3. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nachschlag von heute|wavey:

knapp an der 60 vorbei#6


----------



## schleien-fischer (4. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wow hier werden ja ordentliche Forellen gefangen..
Fettes Petri dazu!

Mal ne Frage:
Weiß jemand, wo man jetzt schon in Niedersachsen in den Genuss kommt im Fluss auf Forelle fliegen- oder spinnzufischen.
Gesetzlich ist die Forelle ja schon frei seit kurzer Zeit.
Doch die Vereine,die ich kenne, geben Gastkarten erst ab dem 01.April aus. In meinem Verein kann ich auch erst am 01.04 los.
Das dauert mir zu lange. Will sehr gerne schon vorher los auf die Rotgetupfte.
Vielleicht kann mir einer ja nen Tipp geben.
Danke schonmal!


----------



## maesox (4. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Marc du Sack!!!!!!!!!!#h

Sauberer Nachschlag sage ich da, Petri!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6#6 Wundeschöne Trutta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



DANKE euch allen !!!!!


----------



## Marces (4. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke#6


----------



## WallerKalle04 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri klasse fänge! kann erst übernächste woche starten!


----------



## GarstigerKot (5. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> Petri klasse fänge! kann erst übernächste woche starten!




Wem sagste das.....werd langsam nerös bei den ganzen fängen |scardie:


----------



## Horn10 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute und vor ein paar tagen insgesamt ca 9-10 stunden am oberlauf der treene unterwegs. Nichts! Unglaublich, kein Anzeichen für Fisch, nirgends. Das dauert wohl noch etwas ...


----------



## catfish 69 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

heut hab ich auch mal eine erwischt!!auf wobbler im mühlkoppendesign!!hatte zuvor einige nachläufer auf mepps beim wobbler hat geklappt!!petri an alle fänger und gruss catfish


----------



## catfish 69 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

sorry hier noch ein bild !!http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/eyvf-j-jpg-rc.html


----------



## Altmühlfischer96 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hab mir heute ein paar Krebse von Profi-Blinker gekauft. Werde sie  warscheinlich mit Offset-Haken am Texas oder Splitshot-Rig fischen. Bin  gespannt ob ich darauf fange.


----------



## catfish 69 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hab heut eine auf nen alten balzer spinner(hab ich geerbt) mit fliege dran erwischt!!petri an alle und gruss von catfish!!http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/eyvf-l-jpg-rc.html


----------



## Michl1086 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Servus!

war jetzt seit 01. März genau drei mal an meinem schnuckeligen Wald- und Wiesenbach. Fangmeldungen: 2 untermaßige BaFo's, 1 maßige (etwas über 30 cm) und eine, die ordentlich Rabatz gemacht hat und irgendwo um die 50cm war --- die is mir leider ausgestiegen... 
aber morgen is ja auch wieder n Tag und bei uns solls am Samstag und Sonntag umdie 12-14°C bekommen! wuaaah! geil!

Bin echt super zufrieden für die ersten drei Forellentage und am Wasser wars zwar *****-kalt (1-7°C und teilweise richtig fett Wind), aber es war einfach suuuper stark mal wieder Forellen (zu) ärgern / (zu) wollen!


----------



## schleien-fischer (13. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schade..keiner da der nen tipp für mich hat.
Naja so lange hin ist auch nicht mehr bis zum 1.April..
Trotzdem danke!!
Dickes Petri an die Fänger!!


----------



## catfish 69 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

sorry schleienfänger kenn mich leider nicht aus in deiner region!!aber bei uns in bayern gehts am 1.märz los!hab heut auch wieder2 schöne erwischt!!mit salmowobbler, ist auf dem bild mit drauf!!petri und gruss catfishhttp://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/eyvf-m-jpg-rc.html


----------



## Alexander2781 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

Petri Heil allen Fängern, ich poste mal meine erste Bachforelle dieser Saison, sie hat 38 cm, Köder war ein kupferner 3-er Mepps.

http://img854.*ih.us/img854/372/bachforelle11.jpg

http://img810.*ih.us/img810/6659/bachforelle111.jpg


Gruß
Alexander #h


----------



## Leine-Leroy (14. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

moin Catfish,

Petri zu den Forellen! Die sehen mir aber stark nach besatz aus, oder irre ich mich?

LG


----------



## bennson (16. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

heute geh ich zum ersten mal in einem schmalen Bach angeln . Die Strecke ist ca 8km lang und wurde mindestens 20 Jahre nicht befischt =)

Beim E-Fischen kam z.B schon eine 50+ gefleckte zum Vorschein.. gestern eine 1,80m 5-15 gr gekauft mit ner 0,18mm . Müsste klappen.

Leider nur Naturköder erlaubt ..... ich denke der Bestand wird das erste Jahr sehr leiden


----------



## catfish 69 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hast recht sind besatz !!aus nem kanal eben!!aber was solls sind ja auch bachforellen!!hier hab heut noch eine erwischt isn bisserl schlanker die schöne!!petri auch den anderen fängern schöne fische!!gruss catfishhttp://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/eyvf-n-jpg-rc.html


----------



## bennson (16. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Was für ein hammer Auftakt... 

vor 12 Jahren war ich an diesem Spot und habe mir von Zuhause Schnur um die Hand gewickelt um Fische zu fangen. - Dies hat natürlich nicht funkioniert . :q Aber heute, 12 Jahre später, war alles anders.


Zum Spot hin .... der Bach schien tot zu sein ... aber durch diesen Thread, weis ich , dass es nur so scheint.

Am 12er Haken-Vorfach die Schlaufe gekappt und direkt mit der Hauptschnur verbunden. Danach 6-10 0,25gr Bleie 30cm nach dem Haken geschaltet. Paar kleine Dendros drauf und ab dafür.

Erster Wurf.... zu wenig Blei
Zweiter Wurd gegen die Strömung ... langsam über den Grund gezogen und zack war ein Schlagen in der Rute. Beim Drill bekam ich einen Schreck - ein 50+ Torpedo schwamm der  gehakten Forelle hinterher.

Eine 25 cm Refo machte einen Ladgang zum Abhaken.

Ich wollte nun den Torpedo, also neue Würmer drauf und ab dafür. 

Über den Grund geführt und dann kam es wie erträumt -- Ein Schlagen in der Rute und das dunkle Monster hing.

Eine dunkle 55er Refo lag im Kescher. Ich habe erst gedacht es ist eine Bafo aber die Ringe fehlten.

Durch ein kleines "Unglück" hat sie den Weg ins Wasser zurück gefunden. Ich hoffe ihr macht der Landgang nichts aus.

-> Bei beiden Forellen hing der Haken sehr weit vorne <-

Noch eine halbe Stunde das Wasser beobachtet und super glücklich mit dem Forellen PB von 55cm nachhause.
:vik:


Grüße


----------



## GarstigerKot (17. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne fänge, Petrie#6
Ich kann noch nix vermelden...war gestern mit nem Freund unsere Saison eröffnen...gegen viertel vor 6 flogen die ersten Köder richtung anderes Ufer, wie fischten eine schönes Fluss stück hinab bis es schließlich in einen See mündet..nunja um es kurz zu machen gegen halb 10 gönnten wir uns erst ein mal eine kleine Stärkung die aus Erbsensuppe und Bier bestand...gestärkt haben wir noch den ganzen Tag bis 15 Uhr weiter gekämpft doch es wollte sich nicht eine Trucha blicken lassen..Heute war ich noch mal 2 stunden mit der Fliege unterwegs aber nix noch nicht mal nen zupfer ;+ ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass dass Wasser eventuell noch zu kalt ist und die Forellen die energie, die sie für die Jagt hinter einem vermeintlichen lecker bissen, verbrauchen würden nicht verschwenden wollen |uhoh: wobei eine über den boden hokelnde Nymphe zu nehmen nun auch nicht soooo nen großer aufwand wäre 

mfg


----------



## Alexander2781 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kann ich bestätigen, die Forellen sind bei uns auch noch ziemlich träge.

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## WallerKalle04 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

werd morgen die erste pirsch wagen!


----------



## bennson (18. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Fahre jetzt mal an den Bach...


----------



## iguana57 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi.

Ich will heute das erste mal Los an den Teich auf Forellen, und ich will mir gleich noch vom Shop ein paar verschiedene Teig Sorten  holen. 

Meine Frage wäre nun welche Haken ihr für Teig nehmt.  Da gibt es ja diese mit der Spirale dran ?


----------



## Peter K. (18. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also, dass die träge sind, kann ich so garnicht bestätigen.

Hatte am Mittwoch 14 Forellen zusammen mit einem Freund.

Leider waren bis auf eine Forelle alle untermaßig. Bei uns an der Wupper liegt das Schonmaß bei 35 cm. 

Die meisten Forellen lagen im Bereich zwischen 30 und 33cm.

Die maßige Forelle hatte 38cm. 
Alle Fische kamen auf 3er Mepps Spinner.

Ein guter Nachläufer von c.a 50cm und eine 60+ ausgeschlitzte hätten den Tag noch gekrönnt


----------



## pionier2511 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So jetzt geht es erst mal für 2 tage in den harz zum Fliegenfischen hoffe n paar schöne Bachforellen erwischen zu können morgen abend giebts dann fotos .


----------



## schleien-fischer (19. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ pionier2511
Wo gehst du denn zum Fliegenfischen in den Harz, wenn ich fragen darf.
Bin dort sonst auch zum fliegenfischen, allerdings erst ab dem 01.04., da ich vorher keine Gastkarten bekomme und die Saison erst ab dem 01.April losgeht.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

gestern einziger biss!

gleich ne 62er forelle mit ordentlich power und langem drill an der feinen 18er mono!


----------



## Marces (20. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri#6


----------



## catfish 69 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

geiles tier!!!!dickes petri von mir!!und gruss von catfish


----------



## pionier2511 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



schleien-fischer schrieb:


> @ pionier2511
> Wo gehst du denn zum Fliegenfischen in den Harz, wenn ich fragen darf.
> Bin dort sonst auch zum fliegenfischen, allerdings erst ab dem 01.04., da ich vorher keine Gastkarten bekomme und die Saison erst ab dem 01.April losgeht.



In Bad Lauterberg bekommt man Gastkarten schon ab dem 15.03 und darf dort angeln .

Hier die Bilder wahren nicht die grössten aber spass hat es trotzdem gemacht .

Die erste ist von mir und die zweite is von meinem Kumpel beide durften wieder schwimmen und wachsen .

http://img824.*ih.us/img824/8210/oder01.jpg


http://img851.*ih.us/img851/1083/oder2.jpg


----------



## GarstigerKot (20. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nabend zusammen,

Petrie, schöne Fische #6

Pionier ich hätte da doch gleich mal ne frage |bla: mit welchen Fliegen hast du gefischt? Ich gehe nun seit 3 Tagen an die Lenne doch kann ich nicht eine Forelle da zu verleiten, die Fliegen zu nehemen. Heute hab ich den ganzen Tag am Wasser verbracht und nicht einen biss |uhoh: Ich hab es versucht mit allem was meine Box zu bieten hat, Nymphen, Nasfliege, kleine Streamer große Streamer .....ich hab die Forellen gesehen aber ich frag mich was die an Nahrung auf nehmen |kopfkrat nach Nymphen sah es mir nicht aus sind selten mal gestiegen...
Ich weiß es nicht...;+ Haste ne Idee? 


Grüße Christian


----------



## pionier2511 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



GarstigerKot schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> Petrie, schöne Fische #6
> 
> ...



Probier mal Köcherfliegen larven oder Steinfliegenlarven imitate bei mir klappt es auch wenn du nen ca 1 cm langen gelben wollfaden wie eine bienenmade aufgezogen anbietest das klappt ziemlich gut dazu nutze ich meist ne pilotkugel von 5-10mm am vorfach mit der ich die Gewässertiefe einstelle und dann werf ich die montage stromauf und lass sie treiben .


----------



## Bluefire (21. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich konnte bei unserem alljährlichen Anangeln gestern Morgen an unseren zwei wunderschönen naturbelassenen Vereinsbächen 2 Bachforellen überlisten.

Eine Bachforelle hatte ein Gewicht von knapp 1400g, was sogar zum Fischerkönig gereicht hat! :q

Überlistet mit einem Wobbler von Rapala im Bachforellen-Dekor. 

Morgen werde ich vermutlich nochmal auf die Pirsch gehen und bei Gelegenheit ein paar Bilder einstellen.

Gruß


----------



## GarstigerKot (21. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



pionier2511 schrieb:


> Probier mal Köcherfliegen larven oder Steinfliegenlarven imitate bei mir klappt es auch wenn du nen ca 1 cm langen gelben wollfaden wie eine bienenmade aufgezogen anbietest das klappt ziemlich gut dazu nutze ich meist ne pilotkugel von 5-10mm am vorfach mit der ich die Gewässertiefe einstelle und dann werf ich die montage stromauf und lass sie treiben .



Danke für den Tipp...werd das morgen mal antesten..heute das selbe spiel..NIX |kopfkrat am verzweifeln....

mfg


----------



## schleien-fischer (21. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sehr schöne Tiere habet ihr da gefangen Pionier2511.Wunderschöne Färbung! Danke für den Tip mit Bad Lauterberg. Werde dann vlt doch noch im März fliegenfischen gehen 
Schöne Grüße und petri heil
Schleien-fischer


----------



## Michl1086 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hi Boardies!

heut ging leider nix mit den Forellen ---- aaaaber ne 43er Äsche durfte zu nem kurzen Landgang raus!  Was für ein schöner Fisch!
*yeehaw


Petri an alle Fänger hier!


----------



## catfish 69 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

war auch mal wieder erfolgreich am bach unterwegs!!biss auf nen mini wobbler und hatte 40cm!!petri an alle anderen fänger!!http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/eyvf-o-jpg-rc.html


----------



## angelmax2910 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri an alle fänger, echt top
hm, noch eine woche, dann gehts los
mal schauen ob diemel oder eder
habt ihr auch sonen niedrig wasser- bei mir ists echt extrem, fulda bestimmt nen meter unter normal stand-.-
hoffentlich wird das noch


----------



## Bluefire (24. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute auch wieder unterwegs, siehe auch hier in meinem kleinen Bericht:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=212743

Konnte in ca. 2 Stunden 2 Bachforellen landen, wobei die größte Bafo 47cm hatte! 

Gruß


----------



## DiSch (25. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



angelmax2910 schrieb:


> petri an alle fänger, echt top
> hm, noch eine woche, dann gehts los
> mal schauen ob diemel oder eder
> habt ihr auch sonen niedrig wasser- bei mir ists echt extrem, fulda bestimmt nen meter unter normal stand-.-
> hoffentlich wird das noch



Ist ja auch kein Wunder. Die haben hier in Wilhelmshausen und Bonaforth die Schleusen offen. Die waren auch schonmal zu, keine Ahnung, warum die schon wieder offen sind. Gemunkelt wird, wegen der Turbinen die gebaut werden sollen. 

Gruß DiSch


----------



## catfish 69 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hat heute auch wieder glück hab ne schöne erwischt mit nem no name wobbler!!gruss und petri an alle catfish
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## catfish 69 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

wieso klappt das mit dem bild nie bei mir!!!!! sorry dann halt a link!!!mfg catfishhttp://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/eyvf-r-jpg-rc.html


----------



## bennson (25. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



> wieso klappt das mit dem bild nie bei mir!!!!! sorry dann halt a link!!!mfg catfish




mit firefox -> rechte maustaste -> grafik adresse kopieren und dann über image funktion  ( ... ) wieder einfügen

die adresse die du hier einfügst darf nicht mit .html enden sondern mit .jpg


----------



## catfish 69 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

danke werd ich mal probieren!!ist die image funktion das kleine gelbe bild oberhalb dieses kästchens??weil ich seh nichts mit (img)!sorry gruss catfish


----------



## bennson (27. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jo ist das kleine gelbe .. einfach Mauszeiger 2 sec drüber halten dann stehts dort.


heute gabs eine sehr kleine süße und hübsche Bafo und nein Refo-Drill auf Ansage .. vllt post ich das vid hier später...


----------



## Streifenjäger (27. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne kleine Bafo-Larve...die nächste musste ja dann nicht mehr fotographien!


----------



## bennson (27. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja find ich auch .. Wenn niemand zum Foto schießen dabei gewesen wär gäbs auch kein Foto ... direkt 2-3 sec nach enthaken wieder im Wasser gewesen :l


----------



## Streifenjäger (27. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Top!

Ich steh auch auf die kleinen Racker...schöner als jede Große!


----------



## Ravenclaw (28. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So ne süße kleine hatte ich heute auch. Mein erster Biss dieses Jahr. Ging auf den 1er Blinker mit Fliegenähnlichem 3ling wie nochwas. Schwupp hatte sie den kurz nach dem Aufschlag eingesaugt. 
Hatte ja mit 30er Regenbogen gerechnet und net mit 15er Bafo. 
Aber schön dass alles gut ging und sie wieder schwimmt und ich den ersten biss hatt.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ravebclaw ich kanns zwar nicht 100%tig feststellen aber ich glaube deine Hände waren trocken also so siehts auf dem Foto aus. Entschuldige mich wenn sie nass waren aber trockene Hände könnten den empfindlichen kleinen sowie gro0ßen Forellen schaden.

MfG


----------



## Ravenclaw (28. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Ravebclaw ich kanns zwar nicht 100%tig feststellen aber ich glaube deine Hände waren trocken also so siehts auf dem Foto aus. Entschuldige mich wenn sie nass waren aber trockene Hände könnten den empfindlichen kleinen sowie gro0ßen Forellen schaden.
> 
> MfG



Nee.. waren Nass.. Eimer mit Wasser stand genau unter mir. Sieht vielleicht so aus weil Hand auf dem Bild unscharf ist. 

Ich tu das den Armen nicht an. 

Aber danke für den Hinweis. Das vergessen manche schon mal denk ich. 

LG Oli


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Habe eigene Erfahrung machen müssen, wo direckt welche herumgemeckert haben und das bringt echt wirklich nichts lieber freundlich, so nimm es auch jemand besser auf ;-)

Ich war gestern auch nochmal habe ne Barbe und ne ReFo gefangen, leider kein bild war zu dunkel und wollte den Fisch schnell schwimmen lassen, außerdem ist es nicht gerade gut fürs Handy mit schleimigen Fingern das Blitzlich einzustellen xD


----------



## catfish 69 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

war heute mal wieder am wertachkanal unterwegs!!und konnte ne 42er verhaften!!petri an die anderen fänger und gruss!!


----------



## littleFisherman (29. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi,
konnte heute die Bafo-Saison mit ner 40er Forelle beginnen  das nenn ich mal nen Auftakt  Bild hab ich leider keins.
Einen der schönen Saiblinge konnte ich leider nicht überlisten, kommt aber bestimmt bald noch!

Petri Heil!

Manu


----------



## angelmax2910 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

heut gings los
hunter und ich waren an 2 gewässern, 1. war wie leer, dafür war das 2. umso besser. als erstes hatte hunter nen biss auf spinner, war eine äsche von gut 35cm, hat sich aber schnell wieder verabschiedet, nach einer weile ohne bisse, wurde mein bait angegriffen, bremse sprang sofort an und wir durften eine wunderschöne bafo von gut und gerne 40-45 cm sehen, wie sie einen ein, zwei schläge machte bevor sie sich dann auch verabschiedete, mist 
kurz vor schluss hat hunter noch ne bafo knapp über schonmaß kassieren und hat die ehre gerettet


----------



## Kark (2. April 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war heute auch das erste mal los. Hauptsächlich wollte ich mein neues Forellen-Gerät testen und nebenbei natürlich auch was fangen...es blieb aber nur bei zwei Bissen und einen Aussteiger.
Nächste Woche wird weiter angegriffen #6

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## zandi2 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute 1 Bachforelle(38cm) auf Illex Chubby gefangen .
http://img508.*ih.us/img508/3818/forelle001.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Serpent (5. April 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns in Hessen ist die Bachforelle seit dem 1.4 auch frei. Ich konnte einige Besatzfische-35cm fangen, aber gestern Abend war ich an einem Bächlein^^ wo nicht besetzt wird und konnte diese Wilde überlisten. (war leider schon etwas dunkel)


----------



## Kark (7. April 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war gestern auch mal wieder los. Ich konnte zwei Bachforellen (ca. 20 und ca. 25cm) und eine Regenbogenforelle (37cm) fangen. Zusätzlich gabe es noch 4-5 Bise/Aussteiger.

Alle Fische und Bisse kamen auf einen Spinner (2er Mepps in Kupfer).

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## Nargos (7. April 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

moin, ich war am montag an unserem verinsgewässer auf meerforellen unterwegs. nach ca. 30 min der erste fisch aber "leider" keine MF sondern eine kleine bachforelle. hab mich tierisch gefreut, da es meine erste war. ca. 30cm, durfte auch wieder schwimmen. ne stunde später fing ich noch ne schöne MF von 67cm... super tag!!:m


----------



## WallerKalle04 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

gestern hatten wir insgesamt 7oder 8 stück etliche nachläufer und fehlbisse! alles aber kleine!


----------



## angelmax2910 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Irgendwann musste es ja passieren
Heute war ich für eine Stunde am Bach, befischte ein paar erfolgsversprechende Stellen doch nichts veriirte sich an meinen Köder.
Aus Verzweiflung versuchte ich es, wie schon viele Male vorher, ein Gumpe, die zwar gut aussah, aber die letzten Jahre konnte ich dort nur eine kleine Bachforelle durch die Polbrille beobachten. jeden Köder wurde über die Monate durch die Gumpe geschickt, seien es baits von größen bis zu 10 cm oder oder kleine 3 cm Gummies, nichts ging. Heute nahm ich den Divingchubby und WUMMS krachte ein Fisch rein, die Bremse sprang an und ich wusste, der Fisch ist größer. Das Problem war nur, dass ich den Fisch über eine Art Treppe hoch pumpen musste, bei einer 0.16er Schnur war mir das zu riskant. also Beschloss ich, schuhe aus, hose aus und in Boxershorts dem Fisch entgegn Waten. An der Treppe angelangt konnte ich ihn landen. doch der Chubby hatte sich mit seinem forderen Drilling im Auge der Forelle verkeilt. Ich versuchte sie von ihm zu befreien, doch die Verletzungen am Fisch waren zu Stark. Beim Versuch den Fisch wieder schwimmen zulassen, wurde mir klar, dass es zweglos war ihn in sein Element zurück zulassen, also musste ich heute meine erste natürlich abgewachsene Bachforelle abschlagen. Gern hätt ich die 38cm rot Getupfte im Gumpen weiterhin herumschwimmen lassen. nach dem Abschlagen entdeckte ich jedoch ein Fischchen von gut und gerne 8cm in ihrem Hals.


----------



## GarstigerKot (9. April 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne Forelle, Petri!

Ich konnte heute auch meine erste kleine bafo erwischen, für ein Foto blieb keine Zeit sie ist direkt wider in Wasser gefallen|rolleyes

fmg


----------



## torino (16. April 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo
war jetzt schon 4 mal im Bach auf Forelle ohne Erfolg und lange mit Spinnern ist es bei euch auch im moment so mau ? Was läuft gut ? Hab das letztes Jahr im Sommer an der Strecke recht gut gefangen . Woran liegt es wohl ?


----------



## Fabsibo (16. April 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey, ich war letzte Woche los und hab zwar deutlich schlechter als im (Früh)Sommer gefangen aber noch recht akzeptabel. Versuch doch mal nen anderen Köder wie nen Gummifisch oder Twister, auf jeden fall mal einfach verschiedene Köder durchprobieren ;-)..


----------



## barschhunter1 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

heute ne schöne bafo (44cm)


----------



## Kark (17. April 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war heute auch von 7-11 Uhr unterwegs. Es gab vier Forellen und noch 2-3 Bisse/Aussteiger.
Leider waren alle Fische sehr klein (<20cm).

Bissfrequenz ist ok...aber die Größe ist in letzter Zeit sehr schlecht....


----------



## angelmax2910 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

freitag waren hunter und ich auch am wasser.
erst schnappte sich eine getupfte von etwa 25 cm meinen squirrel doch danach war lange nichts mehr besonderes. hunter und ich hatten 2 ü40 nachläufer doch leider verfehlten sie die köder.
kurz vor schluss konnte hunter noch eine gute forelle beim "schleppen" erwischen


----------



## Kotzi (18. April 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hiho,
Ich weiß nicht wo es besser aufgehoben sein könnte, aber ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr Bezugsquellen für Koppenimitationen kennt die relativ leicht sind (3-8 gramm). Ich find nur sehr wenige , und wenn dann sehr schwere Modelle.
Oder halt Gummifische in Koppendesign aber Tante Google zeigt sich sehr ungnädig.


----------



## Streber (18. April 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Hiho,
> Ich weiß nicht wo es besser aufgehoben sein könnte, aber ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr Bezugsquellen für Koppenimitationen kennt die relativ leicht sind (3-8 gramm). Ich find nur sehr wenige , und wenn dann sehr schwere Modelle.
> Oder halt Gummifische in Koppendesign aber Tante Google zeigt sich sehr ungnädig.


 
Schau mal da nach. Unter Gummiköder und dann auf Zielfischorientierte Köder gehen findest Du ein paar Angebote.


----------



## Kotzi (18. April 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Super!
Genau sowas habe ich gesucht, dankeschön!


----------



## Nordangler (22. April 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

In den letzten Tagen konnte ich einige Bafos bis 22 cm erbeuten, die sich nun wieder im Wasser tummeln.

Sven


----------



## Kark (22. April 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war heute auch mal wieder los. Es lief ziemlich gut. Ich konnte 9 Forellen bis 28cm fangen. Köder war bei allen Fischen eine Mepps Aglia Gr. 2 in Kupfer.
Ansonsten gab es noch ein sehr außergewöhnliches Aufeinandertreffen. Ich habe in dem Fluss einen Stör (ca. 60-65cm) kurz an der Schwanzflosse gehakt...keine Ahnung wie das Teil da hingekommen ist....

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## Fischhaker (22. April 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gestern 3Forellen in 2 Stunden. Will morgen auch nochmal los.#h


----------



## IchMagNus (30. April 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So mal bisschen den tröt pushen.
morgen gehts endlich an der pegnitz (bayern) los


----------



## tyirian (30. April 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei mir gehts morgen auch an der Pegnitz (Wetzendorf) los. 
Freu mich wie ein Kind 

@IchMagNus
In welchem Abschnitt (Verein) bist du zu Gange?


----------



## IchMagNus (30. April 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

bin auch vom ak noris 
petri für morgen


----------



## bobbl (30. April 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

 Noch einer vom AKN.
Ich werde morgen an die Schwarzach gehen, ich kanns kaum erwarten!


----------



## bobbl (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

1. Mai, halb 5. Ich quäle mich nach satten zwei Stunden Schlaf aus dem Bett. 

Heute darf ich endlich wieder Salmoniden beangeln.

Nach einem kurzen Frühstück steh ich schon an der Schwarzach und die ersten Kollegen sind auch schon da. 
Kaum aus dem Auto ausgestiegen wage ich die ersten Würfe - noch direkt am Parkplatz. 

Ein weißer Mepps der Größe zwei solls richten.

Plötzlich steigt ein Fisch ein und ich kann nach wenigen Augenblicken einen wunderschönen 39er Saibling landen.
Läuft ja nicht schlecht, nach 10 Minuten.

Also beschließe ich am selben Platz noch ein paar Würfe zu machen. Und tatsächlich: 5 Würfe später verneigt sich die Spinnrute und ich kann den zweiten Saibling landen. 

"Jetzt wird es aber höchste Zeit für einen Platzwechsel", denke ich mir, verabschiede mich noch bei zwei in der Nähe fischenden Kollegen und mache mich auf den Weg zu meinem absoluten Lieblingsplatz am Fluss: Von einem schmalen "Sandstrand" kann man direkt unter die Felsen, die ins Wasser ragen werfen. 
Schon beim ersten Wurf zappelt etwas winziges am Haken - kaum größer als der Spinner. Durch kurzes Durchhängenlassen der Schnur befreit sich das kleine Ding schnell vom Haken und schwimmt schnell davon. Glück gehabt kleiner Fisch!

Die nächsten Würfe tut sich nichts, ich wechsele den Köder und probier es mit einem 6 Gramm FZ Gold.
Und sofort habe ich Fischkontakt! Eine Bachforelle ist eingestiegen und schlägt sich leider wieder los. Blöd gelaufen.

Nachdem sich an der Stelle nichts mehr tut, laufe ich ein paar hundert Meter flussauf und versuche es in einer tief ausgespülten Flusskurve. Gleich nach dem Einwurf gibt es den ersten Biss und gleich nach dem Anschlag macht sich Ernüchterung breit. Der Blinker ist weg der Fisch auch. Beim Anhieb ist der Knoten gerissen - immerhin hat so der Fisch gute Chancen den Köder loszuwerden.

Ein paar Würfe später kommt der nächste Einschlag in die Rute, der nahtlos in eine Flucht übergeht. Der Fisch kämpft hart - in etwa so wie die Bachforelle von etwas mehr als einem Kilo, die ich letztes Jahr an der Stelle fing. Jetzt bin ich richtig nervös und der Fisch geht immer wieder in die Bremse. Ich bitte einen Kollegen mir den Fisch zu keschern und tatsächlich - alles klappt und ich halte einen 50cm Bachsailbing in den Händen. An dieser Stelle noch ein großes Danke an den netten Kollegen, der mir beim Keschern geholfen hat! 

Jetzt bin ich vollends zufrieden, aber der Schlafmangel macht sich doch bemerkbar. "Drei schöne Fische sollen für heute genug sein", denke ich und mache mich auf den Heimweg.


----------



## buddah (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

schöner Sailbing....

Greetz aus Nbg


----------



## HaveHorus (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sind das wirklich Bachsaiblinge? Sieht mir eher nach Elsässer Saiblingen aus?#c


----------



## bobbl (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

...kann auch sein.
Die anderen Angler meinten Bachsaibling.
Meine Denke war: Saibling aus dem Bach = Bachsailbling


----------



## Lorenz (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*





Ein paar Bafos bis ~32cm und ne ~47iger Refo (damit es nicht so langweilig wird,mal kein 0815 Bild,aber aus dem Wasser hätte ich sie wohl schon halten sollen...oder das nächste Mal gleich den Polfilter draufschrauben...)


----------



## bobbl (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute morgen gabs diese 37er Bafo mit 600 Gramm.
Gebissen auf Tauwurm. 
War echt zäh, da jetzt im und auf dem Wasser überall Fliegen unterwegs sind.
Die Forellen steigen nach ihnen und ignorieren dummerweise alle Fischimitationen...


----------



## GarstigerKot (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

dann geh doch mal mit der Fliege


----------



## Bluefire (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war am Freitag auch eine Runde an unserem Bächlein und konnte 3 Bachforellen von 35-43cm erwischen.

Ein Vereinskamerad hat in der Nähe eines kleinen Wasserkraftwerks, im Bereich des Auslaufs, eine Regenbogenforelle mit *5kg und 78cm* gefangen. 
Das ist, wenn man die Dimensionen des Bachs berücksichtigt, ein wahnsinniger Fang!


----------



## Schleppfi (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Konnte auch mal wieder ne dicke rotgetupfte am Neckar fangen. ~ 35cm


----------



## locotus (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war heut Mittag auch mal wieder auf Forellenpirsch, nachdem ich in den letzten zwei Wochen schon einige Bachforellen mit der feinen Spinnrute fangen konnte, hab ich heut meine Fliegenrute mitgenommen. Bisher hab ich damit lediglich ein paar Plötzen im Teich fangen können.
An einer Stelle angekommen, an der es in den letzten Jahren immer wieder Bachforellen gab und wo die Bäume ein werfen mit der Fliegenrute zuließen, probierte ich es einfach, der kleine Streamer landete trotz heftigen Seitenwind ungefähr dort wo ich ihn hinhaben wollte. Nach dem vierten oder fünften Wurf konnte ich dann einen Schatten beobachten, der sich dem Streamer näherte und diesen dann inhalierte. Nach kurzem Drill mit mehreren Sprüngen und einem geschätztem Puls von 180 :q konnte ich eine 30er Bachforelle über den Kescher führen. Da war sie also die erste Bachforelle mit der Fliegenrute. 

Anfang des Jahres hab ich noch überlegt, die Fliegenrute für immer in der Ecke stehen zu lassen. Ich bin froh, dass ich es doch nochmal probiert habe. Plötzen auf Trockenfliegen zu fangen, war schon klasse und hat Lust auf mehr gemacht. Ab heute werd ich die Fliegenrute wohl immer mitnehmen und auch einsetzen, wenns an den Bach geht.


----------



## waterwild (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Forellenschleicher,

wie die meisten meiner Vereinskameraden habe auch ich die letzten Jahre die Forellensaison mit dem Massenstart am 01.05. verbracht.
Regelmäßig ging man mit den obligatorischen vier Forellen nach Hause - alle sind zufrieden und das ist auch gut so.
Danach jedoch betrieb man das Angeln auf die schönen und v.a. lecker Fische mehr recht als schlecht.
Schwierig zu lösende Verhältnisse an den sehr ansprechenden Gewässern und zu wenig Zug zum Tor - ein bisschen Wurm baden hier, ein bisschen Wurm baden dort - um drei goldene Mepps ärmer - dreißig Schnakenstiche reicher, endete die Saison meist mit viel weniger Forelle als ich eigentlich vor hatte zu fangen.
Argument: Da sind keine mehr drin |kopfkrat schloß ich ich mich dem allgemeinen Tenor an...

Dieses Jahr sollte alles anders werden und so isses auch bisher.
Ausgestattet mit nem alten aber feinem Rütchen, 2-3 kleinen Wobblern, nem Rapallaknoten, Polbrille und jeder Menge Elan ist der Mai bisher mit insgesamt 6 Angeltagen und sage und schreibe 25 Forellen (die natürlich nicht alle entnommen wurden) wirklich Balsam auf die Seele.
Daneben zwei große Döbel, eine Äsche und eine Barbe.

Es ist schon enorm welche Wirkung es hat, nimmt man sich nur einmal den Threadtitel allein zu Herzen. Das Forum und Internet im Allgemeinen bietet so viel Anregung sein bisheriges Tun auf den Prüfstand zu stellen. Ausdauer und Hartnäckigkeit gehören auch dazu.
Auch so manchen alten Fuchs hab ich in der Vergangenheit am Wasser getroffen, aber mir nichts abgeschaut.
Betrachte ich meine zurück liegenden Angeljahre, so muss ich noch einiges umkrempeln, da grundsätzlich falsch gehandelt.
Letztes Jahr hab ich mein angeln auf Hecht schon ordentlich überdacht und mit 52 gefangenen die Latte hoch gelegt. Zander und Karpfen dürfen sich in Zukunft auch warm anziehn :q

Klar - ich weiß, dass es auch Phasen geben wird die schwierig werden und ich ratlos sein werde.
Wahrscheinlich werde ich dann einfach bei Regen zum Fluss fahren und ne Nacktschnecke auf den Haken ziehn...

Meine Schönste von heute und der Grund für meine Zeilen


----------



## joey96 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ist es sinnvoll jetzt nach der schonzeit mit miniwobblern (2-6,5cm) zu angeln und wenn ja hilft forellendekor?


----------



## Streber (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns am Bach geht es ganz gut auf kleine Wobbler. Besonders fängig ist der Salmo Hornet im Bachforellendesign in 3,5 cm.


----------



## joey96 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich habe den salmo hornet (2,5cm) in gelb mit schwarzen punkten aber nicht im bafo-design  beim tackle dealer gabs den 3,5 cm in der farbe nicht weiss jemand eine internetseite wenn ja wäre er so nett sie mir mittzuteilen?  ....

PS:achja und wie führt ihr eure wobbler wenn ich fragen darf? gibt´s da tricks oder so ähnlich?


----------



## Streber (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



joey96 schrieb:


> ich habe den salmo hornet (2,5cm) in gelb mit schwarzen punkten aber nicht im bafo-design  beim tackle dealer gabs den 3,5 cm in der farbe nicht weiss jemand eine internetseite wenn ja wäre er so nett sie mir mittzuteilen?  ....
> 
> PS:achja und wie führt ihr eure wobbler wenn ich fragen darf? gibt´s da tricks oder so ähnlich?


 
Ich habe meine Wobbler beim Gerlinger bestellt. Allerdings über den Katalog. Kannst Du dir ja zuschicken lassen. Kostet 5,00 Euro, wird aber bei der Bestellung dann verrechnet.

Wegen der Köderführung, ich kurbel die Wobbler einfach gleichmäßig ein, ab und an mache ich mal einen Spinnstopp.

Ich habe heute wieder 2 Forellen am Bach gefangen, eine auf einen Salmo Hornet 2,5 cm im Bafo-Design und eine auf einen kleinen Rapala Countdown-CD im Elritzen-Design.


----------



## u-see fischer (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also, wenn Du Salmo Hornet's suchst, schau mal hier: http://www.fishing-mart.com.pl/skle...hornet-super-deep-runner-g5-a20-p92-k472.html
Riesen Auswahl und gute Preise.


----------



## joey96 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

okay danke....ich wollte auf jeden fall meine ABU Cardinal 801 fd zum forellenspinnen mit minniködern(o.20er mono) nehmen aber die frage ist welche spinnrute ich nehme entweder die D.A.M ultra strong spin (1,80m 5-25gramm) nehmen oder die pezon&michel gunki hayashi (2,10m und 7-28 gramm) obwohl letztere eig. relativ steif ist.......


----------



## mopzz (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo, 
hier ein video zu unserer pirsch im april. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eepMtHf_Jxg

viel spaß!!!


----------



## Horn10 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute mit einem Kollegen in der Treene zugeschlagen!
~15-20 Forellen zusammen erwischt, davon fast die hälfte auf trockenfliege. Suuuuper geil! Aber leider alle nicht über 30cm ....


----------



## aerne (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

jungs, petri zu den vielen forellen, aber wenn ihr merkt dass in diesem abschnitT DIE KINDERSTUBE IST, wechselt doch den platz.

in langsamen, gleichmässig strömenden bereichen halten sich weissfische und jungfische auf, wenn ihr solche über 30 haben wollt, geht zu den gumpen und rauschen, aber lasst die kleinen in ruhe wachsen

petri


----------



## bennson (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Stimmt ! Und da Forellen Ü30 vegetarier sind halten sie sich nur in Gumpen auf,  wo es keine Kleinfische gibt.

In Gumpen wirst du 10cm Bafos finden aber auch 55cm. Meine Erfahrung. Aber man kann das nicht pauschal sagen !

Ich glaub es geht darum, dass in den besagten Spots die Fische bessere unterschlüpfe haben und von dort aus ihre Beute attackieren.


----------



## Leine-Leroy (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von Montag


----------



## Horn10 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



> jungs, Petri zu den vielen forellen, aber wenn ihr merkt dass in diesem abschnitT DIE KINDERSTUBE IST, wechselt doch den platz.



Nein, nein, da gibts auch große  Haben schon einige gesehen, aber so richtig beissen wollten sie bis jetzt eher selten..


----------



## Nordangler (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kann Horn da nur recht geben. Dazwischen stehen immer wieder Fische von ü50 cm. Leider sind die Kleinen immer gieriger und schneller.
Bei den letzten Male habe ich 14 Bachforellen und eine Mefo bis 40 cm gehabt. Schwimmen aber alle wieder. Die Mefo hatte 36 cm.

Sven


----------



## myers (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gestern war voll das Sauwetter, ständig am regnen. Aber gutes Fischwetter. Ich konnte am Bach mit feiner Spinnrute und 2er Mepps Aglia schwarz/gelb insgesamt 13 Bachforellen und einen Döbel überlisten. Obwohl - überlisten ist nicht das richtige Wort, die haben förmlich gebettelt. Normalerweise sind immer viele Mini-Bafos dabei, diesmal aber nur 3, der Rest war zwischen 30 und 43 cm. 

Ich bilde es mir vermutlich ein (neue, sehr leichte Spinnrute), aber die Bafos waren verdammt kampfstark. 3 Stück sind sogar gesprungen, das kommt total selten vor, ich kenne das  eher von unseren Refos.

Nachdem sie so gebettelt haben, habe eine 33er und eine 43er mitgenommen. Der Rest soll sich weiter vermehren damit ich solche Tage noch öfter erleben darf.


----------



## e!k (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi,

so ich will dann auchmal  
Nachdem ich zwischendurch mich eher auf Hecht und Zander konzentriert hatte, war ich Freitag und gestern, ca. jeweils eine Stunde ca., wieder unterwegs auf Bachforelle. 
An und für sich ein recht erfolgreiches unterfangen. 
Es gab insgesamt 6 Fische. 
Dabei war auch die Durchschnittsgröße recht ansehnlich. Es gab 2 etwas kleine (so um 30-33cm) und 2 Fische so ca. um die 37cm. Außerdem besaß eine Forelle die mit Abstand schönste Zeichnung der von mir dieses Jahr gefangenen Fische. 
Die für das befischte Gewässer schon fast magische 40cm-Marke wurde gleich 2 mal geknackt. 
Einmal mit einer schönen 40er und einer 46er. 
Letztere hatte den Köder leider derart inhaliert, dass ein Zurücksetzen nichtmehr möglich war, da sie bereits im Drill blutete -.- 

Gruß Jan


----------



## Nordangler (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jan Glückwunsch zu den Fischen. 


Ich war am Donnerstag los auf Bachforellenpirsch.
Ergebnis: 11 Bachforellen auf Minilöffel/Twisterkombination und Wobbler, sowie einen dicken Barsch von ca. 35 cm

Sven


----------



## Bonifaz (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Respekt  E!K
#6


----------



## Otternase (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey e!k,

Glückwunsch zu den tollen Fängen! 

Darf man fragen, in welchem Gewässer du die gefangen hast? Düte, Nette, ...?


----------



## pionier2511 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Konnte letzte woche diesen schönen Brummer erwischen schöner Fisch schöner Drill aber kurz darauf folgte ein folgenschwehrer fehltritt wobei ich mir erst ma schön die bänder vom Sprunggelenk gerissen hab nu is erst ma mindestens 6 wochen kein angeln angesagt son schei..... 

http://img215.*ih.us/img215/4705/17062011220.jpg


----------



## Horn10 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Oh man, hört sich ja blöd an...Gute Besserung!

@Sven:
Fangort: Treene? Steigen die Forellen noch?


----------



## Nordangler (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ja steigen noch,
war heute für ne halbe Stunde los.
Ergebnis zu zweit 11 Bafo zwischen 20 und 32 cm. Sowie 5 Barsche.
Köder Miniwobbler und Salmonidenlöffel.

Sven


----------



## Kunde (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

mal kurz ne frage an die bachforellenprofis: bei mir ist es sehr häufig so das die forelle entweder nur nachläuft oder falls sie doch beißt, nicht am drilling hängen bleibt... bin gestern fast verrückt geworden, da ich nicht eine von ca.8 bissen haken konnte... #c
köder sind wobbler oder spinner. schnur ist ne geflochtene meißt mit stahlvorfach da immer hechtgefahr besteht...


----------



## bobbl (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Deswegen habe ich immer zwei Ruten dabei. Die Spinne und eine Telerute mit Posenmontage. Habe ich an einem Platz einen Nachläufer, kommt sofort die zweite Rute mit einem Tauwurm beködert zum Einsatz.
An manchen Tagen dient die Spinnrute ausschließlich zum finden der Fische, gefangen werden sie dann mit Wurm


----------



## Nordangler (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kunde schrieb:


> mal kurz ne frage an die bachforellenprofis: bei mir ist es sehr häufig so das die forelle entweder nur nachläuft oder falls sie doch beißt, nicht am drilling hängen bleibt... bin gestern fast verrückt geworden, da ich nicht eine von ca.8 bissen haken konnte... #c
> köder sind wobbler oder spinner. schnur ist ne geflochtene meißt mit stahlvorfach da immer hechtgefahr besteht...



Auf jeden Fall schon mal das Stahlvorfach weg lassen. Das verschreckt die Forellen.
Allein das könnte schon reichen, das dann die Bachforellen wirklich zugreifen.
Gibt ja genug Gebiete, wo du nicht mit Wurm angeln darfst.

Sven


----------



## pionier2511 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Oder dann wenn man sieht das die Forelle nachläuft einfach mal den köder stoppen und immer ein paar wenige cm zupfen , meist schnappen sie dann zu .


----------



## Tradnats (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



pionier2511 schrieb:


> Oder dann wenn man sieht das die Forelle nachläuft einfach mal den köder stoppen und immer ein paar wenige cm zupfen , meist schnappen sie dann zu .



Und falls deine genannte Methode die Forelle nicht zum Anbiss verlocken kann, einfach mal viel schneller einholen.

Da die kleinen Beutefische ja auch nochmal richtig Gas geben um nicht erwischt zu werden.


----------



## BigF (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also ich habe ebenfalls Leid zu klagen :c
Nachdem die Forellen hier erst wochenlang überhaupt nicht beißen wollten, teils mit Sicherheit wegen Überfischung, habe ich sie mittlerweile so weit, dass abn und zu Bisse kommen. Ich fische mit Miniwobblern und Spinnern. Auf Spinner gehen sie überhaupt gar nicht, also bleibt nur Miniwobbler. An meinem Gewässer ist überall Schonhakenpflicht und ich fische eine leichte relativ weiche und kurze 180m Dropshot Rute mit 3-20gr Wurfgewicht. Ich habe schon diverse Döbel, Hechte und Barsche als Beifang erfolgreich gelandet, aber die Forellen sind richtig zäh. Erstens machen diese richtig Rabbatz, da sind doppelt so große Hechte harmlos dagegen, und dann haken sie mir immer nach spannendem Drill bevor ich sie landen kann ab. Die Schnur wird immer unter Spannung gehalten, soweit das bei den abartigen Fluchtsprüngen möglich ist, und ausgerissen sind sie meines erachtens auch nicht.
Kann es sein, dass das Rückgrat meiner Rute etwas zu schwach für die Forellenjagd ist und sie mir bei den Sprüngen deshalb ausbüchsen?
Die Haken sind messerscharf - daran sollte es nicht liegen. Ich würde mich über einen hilfreichen Rat freuen.


----------



## Nordangler (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Konnte gestern mit meinem Sohn gesamt 10 Bafo bis 32 cm und 5 Barsche von 8 bis 25 cm fangen.
Köder: Miniwobbler und Salmonidenlöffel.


----------



## tyirian (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gestern konnte ich nach langen Misserfolgen endlich mal eine BaFo überlisten.
Wurde aber reichlich belohnt, bis jetzt meine größte Bafo mit 46cm.
Gebissen auf einen Abu Garcia Tormentor 50mm


----------



## e!k (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



BigF schrieb:


> Also ich habe ebenfalls Leid zu klagen :c
> Nachdem die Forellen hier erst wochenlang überhaupt nicht beißen wollten, teils mit Sicherheit wegen Überfischung, habe ich sie mittlerweile so weit, dass abn und zu Bisse kommen. Ich fische mit Miniwobblern und Spinnern. Auf Spinner gehen sie überhaupt gar nicht, also bleibt nur Miniwobbler. An meinem Gewässer ist überall Schonhakenpflicht und ich fische eine leichte relativ weiche und kurze 180m Dropshot Rute mit 3-20gr Wurfgewicht. Ich habe schon diverse Döbel, Hechte und Barsche als Beifang erfolgreich gelandet, aber die Forellen sind richtig zäh. Erstens machen diese richtig Rabbatz, da sind doppelt so große Hechte harmlos dagegen, und dann haken sie mir immer nach spannendem Drill bevor ich sie landen kann ab. Die Schnur wird immer unter Spannung gehalten, soweit das bei den abartigen Fluchtsprüngen möglich ist, und ausgerissen sind sie meines erachtens auch nicht.
> Kann es sein, dass das Rückgrat meiner Rute etwas zu schwach für die Forellenjagd ist und sie mir bei den Sprüngen deshalb ausbüchsen?
> Die Haken sind messerscharf - daran sollte es nicht liegen. Ich würde mich über einen hilfreichen Rat freuen.




Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass die Rute zu weiche ist und zwar aufgrund der Schonhaken. Eventuell ist einfach im Drill wegen dem zu weichen Rückrad zwischendurch (nach den Sprüngen etc.) kurz die Spannung weg oder nichtmehr stark genug. 
Oder du drillst irgendwie falsch. Gerade weil (das ist jetzt nur eine Vermutung) die Forellen wie du schreibst ja auch öfter einmal springen. Das gleiche Problem hatte ich vor einigen Jahren auch, als ich anfing auf Forellen zu angeln. Man darf die Rute halt blos nicht zu weit nach oben halten und somit die Fische zum springen animieren. Ein weiterer Grund (den man aber leider in Kauf nehhmen muss) könnte sein, dass du die Fische über flaches Wasser drillen musst. In solchen Abschnitten gehen sehr sehr häufig, gerade kapitalere Fische, im Drill verloren. Ich rede hierbei von 10-20cm tiefem Wasser, welches man überwerfen muss, weil man sich nicht zu nah an den Gumpen stellen darf um überhaupt Bisse zu bekommen. 

Was die Sache mit den Würmern angeht, habe ich meine eigene Meinung. Und zwar ganz einfach, weil es schlicht und ergreifend nicht waidgerecht ist. Vor allem untermaßige Fische schlucken/inhalieren den Köder einfach derart weit, dass sie "verangelt" werden. Das Problem besteht teilweise sogar bei Spinnern (dann aber bei eher kapitaleren Fischen). 


Gruß Jan


----------



## BigF (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke erstmal für die Antwort. Problem an meinem Flüsschen ist, dass es eigentlich gar keine Gumpen gibt. Das gesamte Flußbett ist durchschnittlich nur ca. 30cm tief an manchen Stellen etwas mehr aber oft auch weniger. Springen lässt sich so also kaum vermeiden. Heute war ich auch nohcmal dort, aber beissen wollte gar nichts. Fische waren allerdings genug da. Ich schätze ich werde mal eine härtere Rute austesten müssen.
Die Fliegenfischer mit denen ich gesprochen habe, erzählen von ähnlichen Problemen. Größere Forellen sind sehr schwer zu landen ohne dass sie vorher ausbüchsen.
Es ist halt leider besonders ärgerlich, weil es schon einiges an Taktik und Geduld bedarf, dass bei uns überhaupt mal eine schöne Forelle beisst. Wenn diese dann auch noch aussteigt, könnte man grad vor Wut hinterherspringen 
Ich werde tapfer weiter versuchen und deine Rat befolgen.
Danke


----------



## Nordangler (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War gestern für eine Stunde am Wasser.
Gefischt wurde mit einer 3-12 gr. Rute, 0,18 mm monofiler.
Köder waren Barsch und Salmonidenlöffel in 5 und 8 gr.
Ergebnis: 6 Barsche alle um die 20 cm und 4 Bachforellen zwischen 24 und 34 cm.
Durfte auch alles wieder schwimmen gehen.

http://img855.*ih.us/img855/7565/img9052lp.th.jpg

Sven


----------



## e!k (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jagut, dass mit den 30cm Wassertiefe erschwert natürlich die Ladung von Forellen, wenn keine tieferen Bereiche vorhanden sind, aber dann geht es wohl nicht anders  
Ich werde am Wochenende auch wohl mal wieder losgehen, da ich endlich aus der Klausurenphase raus bin und die letzte Klausur ÜBERHAUPT geschrieben hab und das Studium sich seinem Ende nähert  
Deswegen dürfte ich an und für sich Zeit haben mal wieder ausgiebig loszuziehen.  

Gruß Jan


----------



## sammy_84 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hab da mal eine Frage zu den Wobblern. Verwendet ihr schwimmende oder sinkende Wobbler zum Forellenangeln?


----------



## e!k (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das kommt darauf an. Wenn man tief runter muss können sinkende praktischer sein als schwimmende Modelle. Gerade bei kleineren Gumpen hat man das Problem, dass man sie erst auf Tiefe kurbeln muss und der Gumpen schon vorbei ist, bevor der unten ankommt. 
Schwimmende wiederrum sind bei hängerträchtigen Untergründen praktisch. Bei einem Hänger muss man einfach die Schnur locker lassen, da sie sich beim auftreiben selbst befreien. Ausserdem kann man Stellen die man sonst nicht erreicht befischen, indem man sie einfach dorthintreiben lässt.


----------



## Streifenjäger (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Und was ist mit Suspending? |bigeyes

Manchmal frag ich mich echt ob nachdenken wirklich so anstrengend ist, dass es sich eher lohnt erstmal andre zu fragen als es selber an seinem eigenen Gewässer auszuprobieren!


----------



## e!k (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi, so ich war auch mal wieder unterwegs und es gab insgesamt 3 Forellen, daovn eine etwas über 40cm. 
Die beiden anderen bewegten sich bei so ca. 35-37cm. 

PSie Bilder sind aufgrund der Handyaufnahmen und der schonenden Abhakung im Wasser etwas unscharf  


Gruß Jan


----------



## Kunde (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

schnell mal ne frage: was habt ihr für erfahrungen mit drop-shot auf bachforelle gemacht?
ich war letztens mal los aber aufgrund der schnellen strömung war dropshotten nur in beruhigten bereichen möglich. gefangen habe ich auch nichts...

gruß kunde


----------



## Steinadler (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Kunde

lass es lieber! gibt wesentlich bessere und sinnvollere methoden =)


----------



## Case (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Kunde,

habe das auch schon im Forellenbach versucht. Steinadler hat recht. 

Case


----------



## Kunde (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

kurzer bericht von gestern...
trotz sturm und dauerregen konnte ich es nicht lassen an unseren bach zu fahren und mein glück auf bachforelle zu versuchen...
nachdem die erste stunde nicht viel passiert war, bekam  ich an einer außerkurve den ersten guten biss. nach hartem drill konnte der erste fisch gelandet werden. zwar keine forelle aber ein schöner 53er hecht. schnell ein foto gemacht danach zurückgesetzt...
denn wieder eine lange durststrecke ohne biss, weshalb ich mich für einen platzwechsel entschied. im nachhinein hat es sich als goldrichtig rausgestellt!
ersten schönen platz erreicht, einen überhängenden baum angeworfen und sofort biss! halbstarke 25er bachforelle! es folgten in den nächsten 90min. 4 weiter bachforellen von 21, 26, 32, und 34cm. 
selten forellen so aggressiv beißen gesehen wie gestern. 
so bin ich am ende zwar klatschnass und durchgefrohren nach hause gefahren aber dennoch glücklich und mit bester laune. dem schlechten wetter trotzen lohnt sich!!!

ps. fische schwimmen alle wieder...

gruß kunde


----------



## myers (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri den fängern, wirklich schöne fische! 

@kunde
ich hatte vor 3 wochen nen ähnlich "bissigen" tag. ist zwar echt schön, aber manche tage sind so extrem, da wird es mir auch wieder zu einfach #d

ne woche drauf war ich nochmal los und bin nach 3 forellen wieder abgehauen, nase voll. die ersten beiden haben den spinner ziemlich tief geschluckt, bei der zweiten hatte ich richtig mühe sie zu reanimieren. ich bin deshalb dazu übergegangen, den spinner schneller zu führen. die dritte hatte dann aber den haken direkt im auge, nichtmal im maul. sie hat wohl direkt nach dem eintauchen des spinners zugeschlagen. sowas tut mir dann echt leid, zum abgewöhnen. zumal es eine kleine war. manchmal könnte ich echt fluchen, dass die kleinen so agressiv sind und nicht umgekehrt.

grüße, myers


----------



## Kunde (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



myers schrieb:


> petri den fängern, wirklich schöne fische!
> 
> @kunde
> ich hatte vor 3 wochen nen ähnlich "bissigen" tag. ist zwar echt schön, aber manche tage sind so extrem, da wird es mir auch wieder zu einfach #d
> ...




ja sowas kann einem wirklich den tag versauen... gestern haben die forellen aber alle so spitz gebissen das der haken immer direkt im maulwinkel saß und mit den der hand gelöst werden konnte, größtenteil sogar direkt im wasser...
liegt auch vielleicht daran das ich ausschließlich mit der strömung angel und somit den spinner eh schon sehr schnell einholen muss damit er rotiert...

gruß kunde


----------



## BigF (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mir hat gestern ein mords Hecht mein Forellenangeln vermiest. Nachdem sich der Kollege nach kurzem Drill an meinem 3,5kg Schnürchen wieder verabschiedet hatte, war es aus mit Forellen. Kurzerhand habe ich Stahl montiert und mit einem größeren Wobbler weitergemacht. Neuer Schwall und mein Wobbler verschwandt im Hechtmaul. Große Freude machte sich breit, Bremse zart eingestellt, damit nichts reißt und versucht den Störenfried zu landen. Nach einigen Fluchten habe ich mich entschieden die Bremse etwas härter zu drehen. Spielraum hatte ich bis zum Reißen noch etwas. Erfolgreich konnte ich ihn bis zum Ufer drillen und wollte gerade meinen eigentlich zu kleinen Handkescher greifen, da macht er einen letzten Fluchtversuch und mein Wobbler fliegt aus seinem Maul - den guten Gamakatsu Kreishaken aufgebogen :r:c. 
Er war erstmal so erschöpft, dass er ca. 2 Sekunden gar nicht weggeschwommen ist. Ein kläglicher Versuch meinerseits, mit dem Handkescher die Flucht zu verhindern, brachte leider auch nichts mehr.
Danach war natürlich weit und breit kein Fisch mehr zu sehen. Enttäuscht und "heulend" habe ich damit den Angelabend beendet. Aber ich werde wieder kommen...


----------



## fixel600 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



BigF schrieb:


> Mir hat gestern ein mords Hecht mein Forellenangeln vermiest. Nachdem sich der Kollege nach kurzem Drill an meinem 3,5kg Schnürchen wieder verabschiedet hatte, war es aus mit Forellen. Kurzerhand habe ich Stahl montiert und mit einem größeren Wobbler weitergemacht. Neuer Schwall und mein Wobbler verschwandt im Hechtmaul. Große Freude machte sich breit, Bremse zart eingestellt, damit nichts reißt und versucht den Störenfried zu landen. Nach einigen Fluchten habe ich mich entschieden die Bremse etwas härter zu drehen. Spielraum hatte ich bis zum Reißen noch etwas. Erfolgreich konnte ich ihn bis zum Ufer drillen und wollte gerade meinen eigentlich zu kleinen Handkescher greifen, da macht er einen letzten Fluchtversuch und mein Wobbler fliegt aus seinem Maul - den guten Gamakatsu Kreishaken aufgebogen :r:c.
> Er war erstmal so erschöpft, dass er ca. 2 Sekunden gar nicht weggeschwommen ist. Ein kläglicher Versuch meinerseits, mit dem Handkescher die Flucht zu verhindern, brachte leider auch nichts mehr.
> Danach war natürlich weit und breit kein Fisch mehr zu sehen. Enttäuscht und "heulend" habe ich damit den Angelabend beendet. Aber ich werde wieder kommen...



warst du an der Alb? |supergri


----------



## BigF (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Yoah - und da hat´s mitllerweile jede Menge Hechte drin. Das war nicht das erste Mal, dass mir ein Hecht dazwischen kommt. Bisher waren sie aber nur bis ca. 60cm und da haben die kleinen Schonhäkchen noch gehalten.


----------



## Blobbs (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Guten Abend allerseits,

ich hätte eine Anfängerfrage:

Angenommen, Ihr habt eine Forelle im Fließgewässer ausgemacht. Gibt es eine beste Strategie sich dem Fisch zu nähern? Z.B. von hinten den Fisch zu überwerfen und den Spinner/Blinker/Wobbler stromabwährts vorbeiführen?

Danke im Voraus für etwaige Tipps


----------



## Streifenjäger (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Exakt!

Von hinten langsam und geduckt anschleichen, so weit wie möglich überwerfen und versuchen die Schnur aus seinem Blickfeld zu halten...und den Köder nicht zu langsam führen, d.h. nicht langsamer als normal!


----------



## Blobbs (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Super vielen Dank. Habe bereits einige lehrstunden am Wasser verbracht, meine Freundin amüsiert sich bereits#c über den ausbleibenden Fangerfolg. 

Ich verwende geflochtene mit vorgeschaltetem Flourcarbon, gibts daran was zu verbessern?


----------



## Streifenjäger (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nein...1,5m 0,25er FC an Geflecht ist auch meine erste Wahl!

Nicht aufgeben, wenn man mal weiß wie die Forellen ticken gehts wie von selbst...


----------



## Blobbs (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich konnte bisher 2 schöne Regenbogenforellen überlisten, was allerdings schon eine weile her ist. Während die Bafos in meinem Hausgewässer schüchtern und scheu sind ohne Ende, war ich überrascht, wie vehement und aggressiv Rebos den Wobbler attackieren. Keine Scheu vor der Schnur oder ähnlichem|bigeyes


----------



## e!k (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Streifenjäger schrieb:


> Nein...1,5m 0,25er FC an Geflecht ist auch meine erste Wahl!
> 
> Nicht aufgeben, wenn man mal weiß wie die Forellen ticken gehts wie von selbst...




Ich kann mich da nur anschliessen. Ich verwende auch Geflecht mit vorgeschalteter Mono. Aber mach das Vorfach auf keinenfall zu kurz. Zumindest bei mir (ich knote die Schnüre zusammen) konnte ich bereits 3-4mal feststellen, dass die Forellen an beisswilligen Tagen nach dem Knoten gestiegen sind und versucht haben diesen zu verschnabulieren  
Das kann vorkommen, wenn die Viecher einen Tag haben, wo die vollkommen am Rad drehen und das gibt es durchaus mal  

Gruß Jan


----------



## Streifenjäger (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wie groß ist dein Knoten, dass Forellen den sehen?


----------



## Blobbs (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo zusammen,

habe am WE erfolglos versucht, eine Bafo dingfest zu machen. Hatte einige schöne Nachläufer auf kleine Wobbler im Bafo-design und Spinner der größe 1. Leider drehen die Fische immer kurz vor meinen Füssen ab. Interessanterweise werden vor allem die Wobbler über lange strecken verfolgt und "begutachtet", aber zum Biss kann sich keine durchringen. Nachdem ich einen anderen Angler beobachten konnte, der mit Wurm einen Biss nach dem anderen landen konnte, habe ich mittlerweile meine Zweifel, ob KuKö nicht der falsche Ansatz sind. Die Forellen haben sich förmlich um den Wurm geprügelt .
Habt ihr evtl. ein paar Tips bezüglich Naturköder?

Gruss Flo


----------



## grashopper (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich würde es mal mit Graßhüpfern probieren.Hier bei uns am Bach fange ich so fast jede Forelle.Nimm ein 1meter Vorfach,hark den Hüpfer am "arsch" und mach noch nen Schwimmer dran.Fangerfolg garantiert.


----------



## maguusch09 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

kannste auch am grund anbieten mit grundblei und ist dadurch genauso fängig
lg maguusch09


----------



## grashopper (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Genau so isses|bla:


----------



## maguusch09 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hab mal ne frage
und zwar
gibt es an einem bach einige beschaffenheiten wo ihr immer bachforellen fangt egal von welcher stelle aus (also ob schnellfliesend langsamfliesend,der übergang zu langsam und schnell, unter einem busch oder sowas)?
lg


----------



## Blobbs (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@maguusch09,

gefangen noch nicht, aber ich habe an meinem Gewässer beobachtet, dass die Bafos in Kurven am äusseren Rand stehen, gerne auch mal ohne Deckung. Ich vermute, dass sich dort das angeschwemmte Futter (Insekten,...) ansammelt. Der innere Bereich der kurve wird erst interessant, wenn sich ein Strömungsschatten ausbildet. Überhängende Bäume/Sträucher sind ebenfalls Hotspots. Einige aus meiner sicht besonders exponierte Bereiche sind aber wohl bei uns nicht sonderlich beliebt bei den Forellen. So konnte ich im Bereich eines Brückenpfeilers an unserem Fluss noch nie eine Forelle ausmachen #c

Werde übrigens nächste Woche mal den Tip mit der Heuschrecke testen. #6


----------



## salmjo (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hello,
die selbe Frage hab ich mir auch immer gestellt. Nach etlichen Angeltagen an der Tauber und mehreren Bachforellen favorisiere ich schnellfließende, flache Flußabschnitte, wobei es hier wichtig ist die Strömung etwas zu "lesen". Selbst in schnellfließenden Abschnitte sieht man strömungsärmere Stellen oder Gumpen in denen die Viecher lauern. Hab ich sowas entdeckt platziere ich meinen Wobbler weit neben einem solchen Hotspot und lass in durch die starke Strömung selbstständig direkt dort hin wandern (macht er von allein ohne kurbeln). Hab da schon einige Forellen überlisten können. Gleiche Technik auch bei überhängenden Bäumen-quer zur Strömung werfen und den Wobbler an die interessante Stelle wandern lassen. Übrigens hat sich hier der Salmo Tiny 3 im "marienkäferdekor" als absoluter Forellenkiller erwiesen, ebenso der illex 50 tiny fry.
Gruß salmjo


----------



## Blobbs (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Guten Abend allerseits,

hat jemand schon erfahrung mit dem Spöket (Falkfish) gemacht? Würde mich interessieren, ob dieser auch auf Bafo's erfolgreich ist. Gut im Wasser liegen tut er auf jeden falls |bla:


----------



## Nordangler (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin Moin liebe Boardies.

Gestern war mal wieder so ein Tag, wo nichts passte.
Erst morgens um 06.30 Uhr aus dem Nachdienst zurück, eine Stunde später ins Bett um dann gegen 11.00 Uhr sich aus dem Bett plagen.
Auf Richtung Bad um bei dem Blick in den Spiegel fest zu stellen. " Dich kenne ich nicht aber waschen tue ich dich trotzdem."
Nach einigen Kaffee wurde ich langsam wach. Leichtes Mittag einwerfen und dann fragte mich meine Frau ob ich mit zum Geburtstagskaffee mitkomme.

Ne ne Schatz fahr man allein ich möchte zum angeln.
Gesagt, getan!! Schnell war die Ultraleichtrute gepackt, Wathose und Watjacke ab ins Auto und los Richtung Treene.
Letzte Woche wurde hier im oberen Abschnitt ein Lachs von 87 cm gefangen mit einem Gewicht um die 7,5 kg.
Also sind die Aufsteiger wieder voll da. Dies ließ mich natürlich hoffen, mal wieder eine kapitale Salmonide von über 55 cm zu erwischen.

Das Wetter dagegen war allerdings mehr als bescheiden.
Windstärke um die 7-8 dazu sturzflutähnliche Regenfälle.

Am ersten Spot angekommen, kleidete ich mich an und montierte einen Barsch und Salmonidenlöffel von 8 gr. Der Wasserstand war knapp 30 cm über normal. Der Spot ist ein Wehr mit einem tiefen Gumpen, wo sich oft die Aufsteiger sammeln und immer wieder viele Barsche um die 30 bis 35 cm tümmeln.
Doch heute tat sich einfach nichts. Leichte Anfasser und viele Verfolgungen durch Barsche ließen mich an dem Spot diesmal verzweifeln. Nun wechselte ich den Löffel auf Miniwobbler. Der brachte aber nichts, die Barsche schauten ihn nicht mal mit dem Arsch an.

Also Stellenwechsel!!!
An einem Flußabschnitt mit vielen kleinen Wehren ging die Tour weiter.
Nach dem zweiten Auswurf kam auch sofort der lang ersehnte Biss. Der Fisch gehörte schon zu den größeren, dass merkte ich sofort. Der Fisch zog Schnur von der Rolle. Nach 2 größeren Fluchten konnte ich ihn sehen.
Eine Bafo um die 40-45 cm hatte den Wobbler genommen. Beim landen schüttelte sie sich noch einmal und mir flog mein Wobbler um die Ohren.
Jetzt brauchte ich erst einmal eine Bisszigarette.
Nach der Zigarette blieb ich noch am selben Platz und konnte 2 Bachforellen um die 25 cm fangen, die allerdings auch wieder schnell zurück gesetzt wurden.
Schonmaß bei uns ist 30 cm. Für mich allerdings in der Regel 40 cm +.
Langsam begann ich dann im Fluß abwärts zu wandern. Immer wieder flog der Wobbler ins Wasser. In den nächsten 3 Stunden und 1 km abwärts hatte ich gesamt noch 6 Bachforellem bis 30 cm.
Im Anschluß fuhr ich ein paar km weiter zum nächsten Platz. Hier konnte ich beim ersten Wurf eine 35er verhaften. Auch sie wurde schonend zurück gesetzt. Auffällig war hier die ausgeprägte Farbpracht des Tieres.
Gesamt konnte ich dann 11 Bachforellen  erbeuten, die alle wieder schwimmen. Im Drill hatte ich nochmals 7 Stück mehr.
Aber ich komme wieder, keine Frage und wer weiß, vieleicht ist dann eine kapitale fällig. Vieleicht sogar eine Meerforelle oder ein Lachs.

Sven


----------



## Bonifaz (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

_Gestern war mal wieder so ein Tag, wo nichts passte._

Ich finde du hast einen Traumtag gehabt...#6


----------



## Der-Graf (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich musste ob der Einleitung auch schmunzeln. 18 BaFos gedrillt - elf gelandet. Klingt für mich nach einem Traum (abgesehen vom Wetter...)


----------



## Nordangler (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Bonifaz schrieb:


> _Gestern war mal wieder so ein Tag, wo nichts passte._
> 
> Ich finde du hast einen Traumtag gehabt...#6



Im nach hinein hast du recht. Aber wo es los ging war ich nicht gerade fit und gut drauf.

Sven


----------



## Alexander2781 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bachforelle, 34 cm, gefangen im Staffelbach (Vereinsgewässer), Köder: 3er kupferner Mepps.


----------



## bobbl (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da diese Saison bei mir bisher eher mau lief wollte ich es heute noch einmal wissen und bin an die Schwarzach gefahren, um die Forellen zu ärgern.
Die letzten Male haben - dank trüber Brühe - einzig und allein die Mücken gebissen, das sollte sich heute ändern.

Direkt beim zweiten Wurf bekam ich einen Biss auf meinen Wobbler. Leider hing der Fisch nicht richtig, doch nur wenige Würfe später hatte ich wieder Kontakt und konnte eine 35er Bachforelle landen. 

So ging es dann auch immer weiter. Leider hatte ich auch etliche Aussteiger, aber nach nur zwei Stunden standen vier Bachforellen auf der Haben-Liste - zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr. :vik: Die Fische maßen zwischen 31 und 35 cm.

Trotzdem gaben sich die lieben Trutten auch heute wieder zickig. Spinner, Blinker und sogar Tauwürmer wurden komplett ignoriert. Einzig und allein auf den Mini-Tormentor kamen die Bisse. Mir soll es egal sein, kommenden Montag geht es wieder an die Schwarzach.

|wavey: Bilder kommen später, im Moment klappt das Hochladen nicht


----------



## locotus (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war heut auch mal wieder am Bach. Ich konnte einen einzigen Biss verzeichnen, Dabei raus kam diese Schönheit mit 38 cm.


----------



## Nordangler (1. September 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zum Fisch.
Bin leider im Moment am renovieren und komm daher nicht ans Wasser.
Sch.... Wasserrohrbruch.



Sven


----------



## Bonifaz (1. September 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schön gezeichneter Fisch  ... respekt #6


----------



## 12michel34 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin !

Dieser Fang ist zwar schon 2 Wochen her. Möchte ihn Euch aber nicht vorenthalten..






Gruß !

M.


----------



## Bruno 01 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



12michel34 schrieb:


> Moin !
> 
> Dieser Fang ist zwar schon 2 Wochen her. Möchte ihn Euch aber nicht vorenthalten..
> 
> ...


 
Wow
Goiler Fisch
Petri #6


Bruno #h


----------



## Nordangler (2. September 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Na denn mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem Traumfisch.

Sven


----------



## 12michel34 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Dank !

M.


----------



## locotus (3. September 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zur schönen Forelle

Konnte heut Abend auch wieder eine Forelle zum Landgang überreden.


----------



## Fischhaker (4. September 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich will heute auch mal wieder nen bisschen Pirschen.


----------



## pionier2511 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute gab es mal wieder ein paar kleine Bachforellen und wie Ich finde noch ein paar richtig geile Bilder dazu .

Was haltet Ihr davon ?

http://img51.*ih.us/img51/3627/dsc0034bildgrendern.jpg

http://img710.*ih.us/img710/3274/dsc0001bildgrendern.jpg

http://img835.*ih.us/img835/4410/dsc0035bildgrendern.jpg

http://img714.*ih.us/img714/6146/dsc0050bildgrendern.jpg

http://img850.*ih.us/img850/9277/dsc0196bildgrendern.jpg

http://img17.*ih.us/img17/4592/dsc0107bildgrendern.jpg

http://img829.*ih.us/img829/86/dsc0207bildgrendern.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## e!k (5. September 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@pionier2511

wirklich coole Bilder  
Da warste aber nicht alleine unterwegs oder ?


----------



## pionier2511 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Doch war ich eine hand die Rute und inner anderen die Cam


----------



## Fischhaker (5. September 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gestern ging bei mir garnix, war auch ziemlich heiß.
Petri zu den Forellen!


----------



## locotus (5. September 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

geile Bilder, vor allem das 5. Bild, man hat den Eindruck die Bafo tanzt auf  dem Wasser


----------



## Aalstipper1 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi, 

da die Schonzeit für unsere Au immer näher rückt, bin ich Gestern abend nochmal für nen Stündchen am Wasser gewesen.

Jetzt ende September sind die Bafos schon sehr aggressiv, wie gleich die erste Trutte beweist. Direkt nach dem auftreffen der Montage auf dem Wasser wird meine Pose attackiert. Als nächstes stürzt sie sich auf meine Wurm. Ich setze einen leichten Anschlag und kurz dadrauf halte ich einen mitte 30er Milchner in der Hand der sofort wieder schonend zurück gesetzt wird. Kurz dadrauf gab es noch 2 kleine Forellen , so etwa mitte 20.  Am nächsten Gumpen tut sich erstmal nichst , ich wil eigentlich schon weiter , lasse die Montage nur noch ein mal vor meinen Füßen vorbei treiben als auf einmal meine Pose zuckt. Und gleich nochmal , dann zieht der Fisch ab. Ich schlage an , und drille eine sehr schön gezeichnete mitte 30er vor meinen Füssen aus. Da der Haken sehr tief sitzt kommt sie mit und ich mache Feierabend. Zuhause nochmal genau gemessen ergab 34cm. 

Mfg
Aalstipper


----------



## Nordangler (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So meine lieben Bachforellenfans. Die Schonzeit ist bei uns schon in vollem Gang. Dies wird wohl auch für alle anderen Bundesländer gelten. 

Deswegen wird wohl hier erst einmal Ruhe einkehren.
Ich freue mich wieder aktiv im nächsten Jahr von euch zu hören bzw. wieder zu lesen.

Es war ein aufregendes Jahr und ich persönlich freue mich, dass dieser Thread nun mehr seit einigen Jahren Dank euch, am Leben erhalten wird.

In diesem Sinne "Danke" und kommt gut über den Winter.

Sven


----------



## bobbl (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Der Countdown läuft! In einer Woche geht es wieder auf Bachforellenpirsch.
Ich war heute noch im Laden und hab mich ausgerüstet mit Blinkern und Spinner, die zusammen mit Wobbler und Wurm hoffentlich den Fisch bringen werden!

Für mich ist das erste Mal, dass ich schon so früh im Jahr auf die Salmoniden angeln darf. Die letzten Jahre endete die Schonzeit in meinem Verein erst am 1. Mai. 

Deswegen meine Frage: Wie aktiv sind die Forellen bei den extrem niedrigen Wassertemperaturen? Lohnt es sich überhaupt Spinnköder anzubieten, oder ist ein Versuch mit Tauis an der stationären Grundmontage lohnender?

Grüße|wavey:


----------



## bassproshops (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



bobbl schrieb:


> Der Countdown läuft! In einer Woche geht es wieder auf Bachforellenpirsch.
> Ich war heute noch im Laden und hab mich ausgerüstet mit Blinkern und Spinner, die zusammen mit Wobbler und Wurm hoffentlich den Fisch bringen werden!
> 
> Für mich ist das erste Mal, dass ich schon so früh im Jahr auf die Salmoniden angeln darf. Die letzten Jahre endete die Schonzeit in meinem Verein erst am 1. Mai.
> ...



WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAs ?|bigeyes
Du Glücklicher, ich muss bis zum 1.April warten und, dass sind noch genau 38Tage !?

Zu deiner Frage, kann ich dir leider nichts wirklich produktives sagen, da ich es noch nie ausprobiert habe, trotzdem werden Bafos auf Kunsöder gefangen im Winter - sollte gehen !?
Ist evtl. die Frage ob die noch mit Laichen beschäftigt sind ?


----------



## Steinadler (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

*68* Tage bis zum ersten Mai:r nicht nur 38:g


----------



## pike-81 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moinsen!
Nimm auffällige, aber ruhig und gleichmäßig laufende Köder, wie z.B. Spinner oder mein Tip: Rapala Jointed.
Vom stationären Wurm rate ich Dir ab. Erstmal fischst Du keine Fläche ab, und dann ist die Gefahr groß, die Forellen zu verangeln...
Petri


----------



## bassproshops (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Steinadler schrieb:


> *68* Tage bis zum ersten Mai:r nicht nur 38:g



Jaa, ich weiß, ist mir so ungefähr 5min. nach dem Post aufgefallen...

Zum Glück darf ich aber schon am 1.April, also 38Tge


----------



## catfish 69 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

am ersten märz gehts los bei uns in bayern!!!noch eine woche wird auch langsam wieder zeit!!!petri und gruss aus auxburg


----------



## hechtomat77 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wie 1.März? Die Schonzeit endet am 28.02!
Ich steh am Mittwoch 29. Februar am Wasser:vik:
Dieses Jahr ist das zu diesem Datum zumindest möglich:q

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## tyirian (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich freu mich so auf den 29.! 
In der früh die Rute ins Auto geschmissen und hoffen das die Zeit in der Arbeit schnell vergeht.


----------



## Kunde (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich darf schon seit ner woche wieder den forellen nachstellen 

aber leider zeitlich noch nicht hinbekommen....


----------



## hechtomat77 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



tyirian schrieb:


> Ich freu mich so auf den 29.!
> In der früh die Rute ins Auto geschmissen und hoffen das die Zeit in der Arbeit schnell vergeht.


 
Sag nix. Die Vorfreude ist auch bei mir riesig. Ich hoffe nur es läuft besser wie letztes Jahr, da ging gar nix am Eröffnungstag


----------



## fischermann97 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Noch 5 Tage , dann geht's endlich wieder ans Wasser :k
Morgens wird alles gepackt und dann gleich nach der Schule geht's mit dem Radl zum Wasser !
Mit vorfreudigen Grüßen


----------



## bassproshops (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ihr Mistkerle, dass gibts doch nicht, alle dürfen jetzt schon !? |gr:



fischermann97 schrieb:


> Noch 5 Tage , dann geht's endlich wieder ans Wasser :k
> Morgens wird alles gepackt und dann gleich nach der Schule geht's mit dem Radl zum Wasser !
> Mit vorfreudigen Grüßen



So läufts bei mir eig. auch immer ab, aber der 1. April ist ein Sonntag, dass ist Luxus


----------



## Bierfuizl (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Servus! Freu mich auch schon so auf den 29.02  is von euch irgendwer an der Lechstaustufe 22/23 unterwegs? Petri!


----------



## bobbl (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So, heute war ich an der Schwarzach. 
Das mit der Saisoneröffnung ging leider gehörig schief.
Dass Wasser war sehr trüb und hinzu kommt, dass ich mich noch recht blöd angestellt habe.
--> Absolute Nullnummer: Kein Biss, kein Fisch, 5 verlorene Köder

Ich hoffe, bei euch lief es besser!


----------



## wiesentangler (3. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten...itt-aus-und-toetet-viele-Fische;art216,257772

hoffentlich verdünnt des sich schnell bevor es in die wiesent kommt


----------



## Schwarzachangler (3. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Juhuu die Forellen sind bei uns wieder seit vorgestern frei:vik:. In ein paar Stunden werde ich losziehen mit einem Kumpel und auch ein paar Bilder machen.


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Man habt ihr es gut, beiuns sind die Forellen erst ab 1.5 wieder frei.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

12 Tage sinds bei uns noch, kanns kaum erwarten den Truttas nachstellen zu gehen, war gestern schon am Bach mal nen Blick reinwerfen und was da an Döbel und Forelle steht ist (für den Deilbach) beachtlich  fette Döbel gibts da zwar wohl öfter, aber nachdem was mir gesagt wurde ist der Forellenbestand bei uns nicht soooo super. Sah gestern aber definitiv anders aus  Ui wat freu ich mich schon

Oh hab den Link zu spät gelesen. Was für ne Sch*** im warsten Sinne des wortes :'(


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wie kann man den so hohl sein und son Behälter der schon so aussieht als  würd er beim angucken zusammenbrechen mit hochgiftiger Gülle  befüllen?????#q#q#q|krach:


----------



## Schwarzachangler (3. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So bin wieder da, Bilder sind in meinem Album. Die eine Forelle muss ich entschuldigen, dass sie etwas "paniert" ist. Beide Fische sind nicht meine, geb ich zu:g. Vielleicht klappts ja morgen.


----------



## Nargos (5. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich konnte samstag die erste der saison fangen:vik:
bin bei schönstem wetter an fluss gestiefelt und nach ca. 10 minuten war sie dran. keine große, vielleicht 30cm. ich hatte noch 2 weitere bisse einen zaghaften und einen, der mir fast die rute aus der hand riss|uhoh:

ich hoffe ich kann das bild nachher nachreichen


----------



## Nargos (5. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hier der Fang von Samstag


----------



## bassproshops (5. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey Nargos

Schöner Fisch, klein aber fein so sieht hier bei uns fast jeder aus, wenn nicht noch kleiner (;

Ahhhrrrrr, am 1.April sind wir auf Mallorca und ich starte mit 6Tagen Verspätung, gibbet doch nicht !!!


----------



## Nargos (5. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



bassproshops schrieb:


> Hey Nargos
> 
> Schöner Fisch, klein aber fein so sieht hier bei uns fast jeder aus, wenn nicht noch kleiner (;




Danke!!
die größe ist bei uns auch durchschnitt. es gibt auch größere, werden aber selten gefangen. dafür ziehen die meerforellen durch unseren vereinsfluss und die sind dann natürlich um einiges größer.

bei den bachforellen gehts mir aber eigentlich garnicht um die größe. ich finde diese fische einfach wunderschön und freue mich immer eine zu gesicht zu bekommen


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nargos schrieb:


> Danke!!
> 
> 
> bei den bachforellen gehts mir aber eigentlich garnicht um die größe. ich finde diese fische einfach wunderschön und freue mich immer eine zu gesicht zu bekommen


|good:So siehts aus!#6Petri zur schönen Trutta


----------



## Schwarzachangler (9. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Endlich mein Angeln wurde belohnt, die ersten beiden Forellen:vik:. Ihr könnt sie in meinem Album betrachten.


----------



## bassproshops (9. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey

Sehen gut aus, 2 schöne Bafos, PETRI (;
Lediglich an den Fotos kannste noch arbeiten...

Gruß Robin


----------



## bobbl (9. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Blabla, zeig du doch mal bitte deine Bilder, wenn du alleine unterwegs 
bist und gerade niemanden zum fotografieren hast.
Ich finde, dass an den Bildern nichts auszusetzen ist


----------



## bassproshops (9. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey

Finde die auch alles andere als schlimm, möchte auch nicht wegen C&R anfangen, obwohl ich voll und ganz dahinter stehe...

Finde nur das man diese schönen Fische etwas besser ablichten kann, auch alleine sind echt gute Fotos möglich!!
Aber gar nicht erst blöde Diskussionen anfangen (;

In dem Sinne, Petri zu den super Fischen, seid froh, dass ihe überhaupt schon los könnt 

GRuß Robin


----------



## catfish 69 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hab heut mal meinen neuen wobbler getestet und er hat gleich gefunzt!!brachte zwei schöne bafos!!hier eine davon mit dem wobbler!!gruss und petri an allehttp://www.abload.de/image.php?img=foto0136owjth.jpg


----------



## bassproshops (10. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey catfish

Schöne Forelle 
Ist ein Magic Swimmer, oder !?


----------



## W-Lahn (10. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri! Die hat ja mal ne krasse Färbung..


----------



## Schwarzachangler (11. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich gebs zu, dass die Kamerafunktion von meinem alten Omnia nicht gerade die Beste ist. Ich muss mir mal ein Neues kaufen.


----------



## bassproshops (11. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Leute...

Ich halts einfach nicht mehr aus.

Hier kann ich mmer noch nicht los, und am 1.April bin ich auf Mallorca, deswegen die Frage...

Kann mir einer ein Gewässer sagen, dass schon auf ist, irgendwo Nähe Göttingen, Harz oder so, bin zwar erst 15 aber meine Eltern krieg ich schon rum, Fliege oder Spinn geht beides wobei ich Spinnen vorziehen würde, angel am liebsten an kleinen Bächen im schlimmsten Fall nehm ich auch ein Stillgewässer...
Also, helft mir !?

Gruß Robin
Bin zwar erst 15 aber krieg meine Eltern schon irgendwie rum


----------



## catfish 69 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ja ich glaub es is nen magic schwimmer !!!ist auf jedenfall ein sebile wobbler!!hab ich mal aus america mitgebracht ist schon ein paar tage her!!gruss catfish


----------



## Fabsibo (11. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



bassproshops schrieb:


> Hallo Leute...
> 
> Ich halts einfach nicht mehr aus.
> 
> ...




Falls du eine Fliegenfisch-Ausrüstung hast, kannst du in der Oder (Bad Lauterberg) ab 15.3 los. 

Die Angelvereine Osterode und Clausthal geben frühestens ab 15.4 bzw. 30.04 Gastkarten raus.


----------



## bassproshops (11. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ahhh, Okay ...

Ja Fliegenfischen ist kein Problem!
Eine Teil Strecke der Oder hat auch unser Verein...


----------



## pionier2511 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Fabsibo schrieb:


> Falls du eine Fliegenfisch-Ausrüstung hast, kannst du in der Oder (Bad Lauterberg) ab 15.3 los.
> 
> Die Angelvereine Osterode und Clausthal geben frühestens ab 15.4 bzw. 30.04 Gastkarten raus.



hehe da bin ich auch öffters mal unterwegs


----------



## bassproshops (11. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ist das Flyonly ?


----------



## Fabsibo (11. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



bassproshops schrieb:


> Ist das Flyonly ?




http://www.angelverein-lauterberg.de/

Da steht alles ;-)

lustig, dass ich da selbst noch nie angeln war bzw. es mich auch nicht interessiert :-D.. aber man hilft ja gerne


----------



## Leine-Leroy (11. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo zusammen, weiß denn jemand wie es an der oder aussieht? Nachdem sie letztes Jahr trocken war?
Leroy


----------



## Schwarzachangler (12. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich hab gerade meine Forellen gegessen, waren lecker:l. Mag sie am Liebsten gegrillt oder aus dem Ofen. Wie esst ihr sie?


----------



## bobbl (12. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

In Mehl gewendet und in der Pfanne in Butter gebraten esse ich sie am liebsten!


----------



## Nordangler (12. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Den Fängern ein fettes Petri. Ich hoffe, dass wir auch dieses Jahr gemeinsam schöne Bachforellen auf die Schuppen legen können und hier viele traumhafte Fotos sehen.
Besonders erfreut bin ich, dass dieser Thread immer noch lebt und sich ein großer Anglerstamm darum kümmert. 

Danke euch allen!!!!!!

Sven


----------



## bassproshops (12. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bitteschön, ist ja auch ein netter Thread, zumal die Bafos neben Barschen meine Lieblingsfische sind...

Achja, mir entflutschen die immer


----------



## wilhelm (12. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Meine erste Bachforelle 2012,mit schöner Zeichnung wie ich meine.


----------



## fischermann97 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Klasse Teil ! 
Schöner Start !


----------



## bassproshops (12. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@wilhelm
Aus der Rur ?
Wo angelste da, Onkel von mein Vadda wohnt in Monschau da ist die ja auch 
!?


----------



## wilhelm (12. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo bassproshops, ja die ist aus der Rur , die ein hervorragendes Forellengewässer ist. Kannst auch vor dem Rursee auf Forelle.Den genauen Fangplatz werde ich dir nicht sagen wirste wohl Verständnis für haben müssen.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Biko (12. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moinsen,

schöner treat und für unsere schnelllebige WWW-Zeit ja auch schon steinalt. Da ich neu hier bin eine kurze Vorstellung. Bin 39 Jahre und angle seit diesem Jahr am unteren Neckar und im Vereinsgewässer. Spinnen von UL bis Lachs hats mir angetan. Hier zwei Schönheiten, die mir am letzten WE ans Band gingen


----------



## ehrwien (12. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri, schöne Bilder von schönen Fischen!

Würde dieses Jahr auch gerne mal gezielt auf BaFos gehen. Hätte da nen kleinen Fluss mit flachen, schnellen Passagen. Wäre das ne interessante Stelle? 
Als Köder kleine Spinner, Wobbler, Twister? Muss da wohl ohne Fliegenrute rangehen. Machen Fliegen an der Spinnrute Sinn?
Ansonsten in langsameren Bereichen eine Posenrute mit Wurm?

Gruß, ehrwien!


----------



## Fabsibo (13. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



ehrwien schrieb:


> Petri, schöne Bilder von schönen Fischen!
> 
> Würde dieses Jahr auch gerne mal gezielt auf BaFos gehen. Hätte da nen kleinen Fluss mit flachen, schnellen Passagen. Wäre das ne interessante Stelle?
> Als Köder kleine Spinner, Wobbler, Twister? Muss da wohl ohne Fliegenrute rangehen. Machen Fliegen an der Spinnrute Sinn?
> ...



Also die flachen schnellen Passagen sind meist nicht sehr interessant, zumindest für mich, da kaum eine vernünftige Köderführung möglich ist und die Forellen sich auch nicht in der Strömung aufhalten. Am besten schaust du nach Stellen, die von dem normalen Verlauf abweichen oder wo das Wasser sich beruhigt. Meist sind vor oder nach Stellen mit starker Strömung Anstauungen oder etwas tiefere Stellen, manchmal reichen auch schon die letzten 30cm zum Ufer aus, um eine Kapitale zu finden. Ich persönlich Wate immer gegen die Strömung und Werfe meist mit Gummifischen knapp ans Ufer und zieh in dann auf mich zu, meist kommen die Bisse schnell, am wichtigsten ist dass du sehr präzise wirfst. 

An den langsamen Stellen kannst du auch Spinnen! Finde das Angeln mit Pose und Wurm auf Forelle sehr unschön, weil die immer so tief Schlucken, dass man quasi jeden Fisch der beisst verangelt. Eine alternative wäre vllt ein kleiner Köderfisch, so angelst du selektiver auf größere Forellen.

lg


----------



## bassproshops (13. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey

Solche flachen Passagen sind absolut nicht zu verachten, habe dort letztes Jahr überraschend gut gefangen, nicht leicht zu beangeln, aber mit Oberfächenködern oder weightless-Gummis doch möglich...
Allerdings wie im Vorpost erwähnt, oft sind das nicht die besten Stellen, gerade für die Größeren Forellen. Ich gehe gerne an tiefere etwas beruhigte Stellen, am liebsten hinter Rauschen, weitere Spots sind Brücken und überhängendes Geäst.
Suche dir auch mal wenig befischte Stellen, an Bächen wie unserem sind die Baesatzfische oft nach einigen Wochen fast raus und da lohnt es sch, dort zu angeln, wo es andere nicht tun.
Ich fische meist kleine Twitch oder Crankbaits und kleine Gummifische, auch mit der Fliege geh ich los, Fliegen an Spinnruten zu fischen ist gut möglich, letztes Jahr im späteren Teil der Saison habe ich z.B. gut mit Streamern mit Blei davor gefangen!
Mit Naturködern angel ich nicht...

Schöne Fische hier, weiter so 
Gruß Robin


----------



## Biko (13. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Fabsibo schrieb:


> Ich persönlich Wate immer gegen die Strömung und Werfe meist mit Gummifischen knapp ans Ufer und zieh in dann auf mich zu, meist kommen die Bisse schnell, am wichtigsten ist dass du sehr präzise wirfst.


 
Das ist jetzt vielleicht ein bisschen Offtopic, aber ich wags mal. :g Mit welchem Gerät wirst du denn besonders präzise? Hintergrund der Frage ist, dass ich deine Meinung von der Wichtigkeit präziser Würfe voll teile, aber mein Gerät momentan zu grob und sperrig finde (Dam Calyber 1.98) und nach was geeigneterem suche.


----------



## Fabsibo (14. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Biko schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt vielleicht ein bisschen Offtopic, aber ich wags mal. :g Mit welchem Gerät wirst du denn besonders präzise? Hintergrund der Frage ist, dass ich deine Meinung von der Wichtigkeit präziser Würfe voll teile, aber mein Gerät momentan zu grob und sperrig finde (Dam Calyber 1.98) und nach was geeigneterem suche.



Hey,

ich fische eine 1,80m Balzer Spinnrute (Vertikalrute) mit 5-37g Wurfgewicht. Ich komme mit der sehr gut zurecht, die ist auch nicht so mega weich. Als Rolle hab ich meisten eine Ryobi Ecusima 1000 mit 0,06 Geflecht, wobei ich Flourocarbon davor schalte. Geflochtene wird aber in der Regel nicht genommen, sondern eher 0,16-0,20 Mono. Naja das präzise Werfen im Fluss, das kommt von Zeit zu Zeit. Man muss ja meisten ziemlich flach, aber auch Weit werfen, manchmal Pendel, manchmal aus der Rückhand, je nach Bedingung. Wenn du erstmal einige Erfahrung gesammelt hast, dann siehst du auch schon aus 20m exakt die Stelle, wo der Köder landen muss, die dann zu treffen ist die nächste Herausforderung .. 

Das ist wirklich eine tolle Angelei und man kann sich gut von der Masse absetzen, da hier wirklich individuelle Fähigkeiten über den Fang entscheiden ;-)..

Viel spaß, ich muss auch noch bis zum 01.04 warten....


----------



## bassproshops (14. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich nehme, Ruten mit weniger Wg, eine sehr leichte, so 1,70 und bis 6gr und eine 2,10 -17gr, je nach Köder und Gewässer...
Zwar bietet es sich an kleinen Bächen an sehr kurze ULs zu fischen aber wenn viel Uferbewachs ist, hilft dir was längeres doch ein wenig...

Genau werfen ist natürlich viel Übung und gerade an kleinen Bächen oft sehr wichtig, geringfügig spielen auch die Köder ne Rolle, z.B. wirfste ein kleinen Stickbait sehr gut...


----------



## catfish 69 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri für all die schönen fische !!hab heut auch mal wieder eine auf nen guten alten salmo erwischt!!waren aber sehr launisch heut viele nachläufer gehabt!!hier noch a bild und gruss an alle http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=foto0137o4j67.jpg


----------



## bassproshops (14. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nächster toller Fisch, weiter so !


----------



## schleien-fischer (14. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wow hier werden ja schon ordentlich viele Bafos gefangen!
Ich werde demnächst auch mal los, an die Oder im Harz. Mal gucken was da so geht. Bin schon gespannt und kanns kaum erwarten..



> Würde dieses Jahr auch gerne mal gezielt auf BaFos gehen. Hätte da nen kleinen Fluss mit flachen, schnellen Passagen. wäre das ne interessante Stelle?
> Als Köder kleine Spinner, Wobbler, Twister?


 
Probier unbedingt den guten alten Mepps in Gr. 2 aus. Am besten in Gold oder in Bafo-Design. Der geht immer gut. Einfach durch die flachen schnellen Passagen ziehen, ab und zu in der Strömung laufen lassen. Unbedingt aber Anti-Drall-Wirbel verwenden..
Zwar beißen oft auch kleine in diesen Bereichen, aber hin und wieder lässt sich auch ne Große entlocken.
Viel Erfolg!!!

Allen Fängern ein dickes Petri!!


----------



## Biko (15. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöner Fisch-Petri!!



bassproshops schrieb:


> Ich nehme, Ruten mit weniger Wg, eine sehr leichte, so 1,70 und bis 6gr und eine 2,10 -17gr, je nach Köder und Gewässer...
> Zwar bietet es sich an kleinen Bächen an sehr kurze ULs zu fischen aber wenn viel Uferbewachs ist, hilft dir was längeres doch ein wenig...


 
Was haste denn als 1.70m Stock? Also bei uns find ich meine 1.98m DAM Calyber schon echt sperrig. Gerade flache Seitenwürfe/ Rückhandwürfe sind bei den engen Angelstellen bei uns ein Problem. Zwar schneiden wir jedes Jahr im Frühjahr Angelplätze frei (eher für die Ansitzer=3.60m Ruten + Pendelwurf), aber eng bleibt es allemal.


----------



## bassproshops (15. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey

Hatte ne ganz leichte Shimano, gönne mir jetz aber wahrscheinlich was neues...
Wahrscheinlich baue ich die selber...

Sonst hätte an die http://www.stollenwerk24.de/de/shop...9e4-43ed-a544-793c22fbab54/productdetail.aspx  gedacht, eig. steh ich ja eher auf Ruten mit Duplon Split Grip undso, aber die leichten Forellenrute soll bisschen Retro aussehen...

Gruß Robin


----------



## Angler 212 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

schöne bafo :m

wie viel gr. hatte der jigkopf mit dem du den döbel gefangen ?

dickes petri von mir#6


----------



## bassproshops (16. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey

Hübsche Fische & Fotos 

Eigene Bachstreke hätte ich auch gerne


----------



## Biko (16. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Zwar nur ein Vereinsgewässer, aber BaFo's hat bei uns auch. Die beiden gingen mir heute ans Band.


----------



## fischermann97 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Bassproshops 
Lass bloss die Finger von der Eagle Claw , das ist ein reiner Wabbelstock .


----------



## bassproshops (16. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey

Gut mal was zu dem Stock zu hören...
Diese Rute soll gar nicht umbedingt so megastraff sein, aber evtl. hol ich mir dann doch ne Shimano !?


----------



## lollo (16. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Einmal eine dumme Frage aber tötet ihr die Forellen oder setzt ihr sie wieder zu Rück


----------



## bassproshops (17. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey

Ich entnehme inzwischen auch fast keine mehr...
Allein um den Bestand zu schonen, der bei uns, vorallem an größeren Forellen wirklich mager ist!
Allerdings hilft das auch nicht viel, da fast alle Vereinsmitglieder alles ab 25cm entnehmen


----------



## Fabsibo (17. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich entnehme nur die gesetzten Regenbogenforellen, aber gar keine Bachforellen, wobei die auch teilweise gesetzt werden. Bei uns werden auch von Jahr zu Jahr weniger große Bachforellen gefangen.


----------



## wokm4n (17. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo zusammen,
gestern habe ich mit einer kurzen 1,5h Session meine Bachforellensaison eröffnen wollen. Naja in der knalle Sonne nicht das einfachste Unterfangen. Aber schöne ca. 40cm Äsche auf Salmo Hornet als Beifang. Dachte seh nicht richtig. Vorsichtigst im Wasser abgehakt. 
Die BaFos setze ich allesamt zurück wenn sie nicht verletzt sind und nicht aus dem Besatz stammen. 
Grüße
woky


----------



## meimei (18. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hatte auch einen netten Saisonstart. Neben einer schoenen Regenbogenforelle ist mir dann letztendlich diese schön gezeichnete und extrem kampfstarke Bachforelle auf einen allten kupferfarbenen Spinner eingestiegen. 





Vielleicht erkenne ich sie ja wieder, wenn ich sie naechstes Jahr wieder fange 

mei


----------



## bobbl (18. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Tolles Bild


----------



## lippechris (18. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich habe gestern auch die Saison eröffnet, es gab sechs Bachforellen, die alle wieder schwimmen (alle < 30 cm). Übrigens auf goldenen Mepps der Größe 1 - scheinbar noch immer ein Erfolgsgarant!


----------



## lollo (18. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ist das normal dass alle Forellen bei euch unter 30 cm sind !


----------



## bassproshops (18. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey

Bei uns ist das (leider) so, dass nach Saisonstart besetzt wird, auch einge große Fische rauskommen und dannach nur selten was Anständiges, mir machen auch kleinere Fische Spaß aber trotzdem finde ich das schade und setze alles zurück, viele andere leider nicht!
An den weniger befischten Bächen kriegt man mit Glück auch später im Jahr noch was besseres, aber sicher nicht mit Spinner...

Schöne Fische


----------



## lollo (18. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja bei uns ist das anders ,den bei dem Gewässer wo ich angle werden nur 5 Karten ausgegeben und das Schohnmaß  würde auf 35 angehebt .
Jetzt kann man sich vorstellen das regelmäßig 40-60 rauskommen .


----------



## Biko (18. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns wird auch besetzt, und was nicht verletzt ist, geht retour. Ich fische deshalb auch hauptsächlich mit Einzelhaken.


----------



## Biko (18. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> War pünktlich zum Saisonbeginn, an meinem neu gepachteten Bachabschnitt unterwegs und habe somit eine ganz neue Strecke getestet.


 
Wie wird man eigentlich zum Bachpächter, und was tut man als solcher so?


----------



## bassproshops (19. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey

Das hört sich echt gut an und sehr exklusiv...

Ist für mich als Schüler alles (noch) weit weg, obwohl ich es echt nice fände so ein Bachabschnitt für mich allein zu haben...
Aber, falls du das sagen willst, was ist denn die grobe Preisrichtung ?


----------



## Lorenz (19. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Ansonten interessiert es mich brennend wie sich das Treiben der lokalen Biber, auf die Wasserqualität ausübt und ob es förderlich oder schädlich für Salmoniden ist.



Bettlektüre für dich :m

Effects of beaver dams on the fish fauna of forest streams
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0378112798004046


----------



## DerAndi (20. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bestes Beispiel ist die Prims im Saarland, 
Die hat nen gesunden Bestand an Forellen und Äschen, dazu noch Döbel, Nase, Mühlkoppen, Barsche und Co und auch seit einige Jahren nen Biberbestand. Den Salmoniden tuts kein Abbruch, die sind immer noch da. Ich denke gestaute Bereiche können auch schöne Gumpen werden. Der Biber knallt hier ja auch nicht die komplette breite des Baches zu. offen ist es immer irgendwo am Damm


----------



## Lorenz (20. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Scheint wirklich sehenswert zu sein, aber 25€ für das ganze Werk, obwohl mich nur das eine Kapitel interessiert?


Naa...du bist doch Student und deine Uni hat garantiert einen Abo für diverse Fachdatenbanken wo du den Kram für umme runterladen kannst


----------



## catfish 69 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hi leude war heut mal wieder an  der wertach unterwegs!!konnte die zwei hübschen erwischen!!bissen beide auf nen salmo in bafo design!!petri und gruss catfishhttp://www.abload.de/image.php?img=wertach18.39tywi.jpg


----------



## bassproshops (20. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne Forelle & guter Saibling 
Weiter so...


----------



## thommys (20. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri @ catfish sind 2 schöne tiere.


----------



## schleien-fischer (20. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



catfish 69 schrieb:


> hi leude war heut mal wieder an der wertach unterwegs!!konnte die zwei hübschen erwischen!!bissen beide auf nen salmo in bafo design!!petri und gruss catfishhttp://www.abload.de/image.php?img=wertach18.39tywi.jpg


 
Schöner Saibling, den du da gefangen hast!! Petri dazu!:vik:

Will unbedingt auch mal einen fangen, habe noch nie einen an der Leine gehabt..
Im Puff ja nicht soo interessant, aber einen aus dem Fluss zu kriegen ist schon schön..
Werden die bei euch regelmäßig gesetzt oder war das ein echter Glückstreffer??

Gruß


----------



## netroam (20. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo @ Catfish 69 wo an der Wertach warst du den unterwegs??


----------



## Schwarzachangler (20. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich habe nun meine dritte Bafo.:vik:


----------



## Biko (20. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu den Fischen und Dir stolzer Biberbachpächter viel Spass mit der Bachpacht. Über nen Bericht ab und an würden sich hier sicherlich einige freuen.


----------



## Nargos (21. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

moin moin,

ich war heut wieder an unserem vereinsfluss unterwegs und konnte eine kleine Bafo und eine ca. 50cm Mefo fangen:vik:

sry für die unspektakulären fotos, aber beide fische sollten so schnell wie möglich wieder ins wasser.


----------



## bassproshops (21. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne Fische & sehr vielseitig hier 
Mefos in meinen Flüssen, dagegen hätt ich auch nichts einzuwenden


----------



## Nargos (21. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



bassproshops schrieb:


> Schöne Fische & sehr vielseitig hier
> Mefos in meinen Flüssen, dagegen hätt ich auch nichts einzuwenden



ja, das hier direkt vor meiner haustür meerforellen sind ist schon ein geiles privileg, was man auch zu schätzen wissen sollte.

witzig war als ich letztes jahr ne 68er fing und direkt in dem moment als ich sie landete, der bürgermeister mit seinem gefolge hinter mir stand und doch sehr erstaunt war, dass es solche fische in "seinem" fluss gibt


----------



## MaikP (21. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin zusammen,
war heute an "meinen Fluß" die Oker bei Hillerse unterwegs.
Angeblich ist das die Brassenregion.
Ergebnis eine ca.35er Bafo die wieder vom Haken gefallen ist.
Schmeißt doch bitte die Drillingshaken in den Müll.
Die kleinen werden es euch danken.
Gruß Maik


----------



## Biko (21. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Allen ein fettes Petri zu den schönen Fischen der letzten Tage



MaikP schrieb:


> Ergebnis eine ca.35er Bafo die wieder vom Haken gefallen ist.


 
War das das Fotografieren und gleichzeitig Drillen Problem? 

Nem Freund von mir ist bei sowas mal nen Lachs in Norwegen ausgestiegen. Das Schlimme dabei war, das es sein einziger Biss wärend unseres 5-tägigen Tripps war. #q 

Das Gesicht werde ich mein lebtag nicht vergessen. :c


----------



## bobbl (22. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich bin heute zum zweiten Mal in diesem Jahr zum Forellenangeln gefahren. 

An der Oberfläche haben sich ab und an Fische gezeigt, sich jedoch nicht für meine Blinker und Spinner interessiert. 

Also war der Wobbler dran. Schon nach drei Würfen kam der Biss, der Fisch konnte sich aber leider losschlagen. 
So ging das noch zwei weitere Male bis ich schließlich die erste Forelle 2012 keschern konnte. 32 cm auf Tormentorwobbler, eine halbe Stunde später folgte ihr die zweite mit 34 cm. Insgesamt ein toller Angeltag bei super Wetter! |wavey:


----------



## flasha (22. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So, mein 3.er Versuch am Wasser (Ruhr) und diesmal hat es in der Rute "gerappelt". 

64cm hatte der Bursche.:m


----------



## Pikefisher_8 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wahnsinn |bigeyes

Petri Heil zur Ausnahme-Forelle :m


----------



## wilhelm (22. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, ein super Fisch!


----------



## Schwarzachangler (22. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ bobbl deine fische sind wunderschön, hast du die auch aus der schwarzach?#h


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu den schönen Forellen vorallem aber zu dem 64cm Klopper!!Ich bin heute auch mal wieder fürn Stündchen los gewesen, leider bin ich diesmal Schneider geblieben. Außerdem hats mir bei nem Hänger das Spitzensegment zwischen Spitzenring und dem darauf folgenden Ring zerlegt (*Quantum* *Hyper Cast* Pro tour twist 2.25m *1*-*7g)*  war damit auch schon beim Tackledealer der meinte man könne einfach den überstehenden Rest abschneiden und den Spitzenring dann da anbringen wo jetzt der folgende Ring sitzt. Trotzdem ärgerlich vorallem 10 Minuten bevor ich los wollte.Jetzt weiss ich mal wie Bill Dance sich fühlt wenn der mal wieder seine Ruten zerkrümelt


----------



## bobbl (22. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ flasha 
Wahnsinn, der Fisch! So einen fängt man nicht alle Tage! Petri & Glückwunsch

@ schwarzachangler
Die beiden sind aus der schwarzach bei gsteinach. Wo fischst du an der sch
warzach?


----------



## Schwarzachangler (22. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Zu 90% fische ich in Altdorf im Stadteil Rasch (Wohnort), ist ja auch praktisch, denn da brauch ich kein Auto. Ansonsten in ab und zu mal in Burgthann oder auch in Gsteinach. Wir haben da auch ein Stück, ich glaube sogar, dass es an eures angrenzt.


----------



## Nordangler (23. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



flasha schrieb:


> So, mein 3.er Versuch am Wasser (Ruhr) und diesmal hat es in der Rute "gerappelt".
> 
> 64cm hatte der Bursche.:m





Schönes Teil. Petri zur Getupften.

Sven


----------



## bobbl (23. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Schwarzachangler schrieb:


> Zu 90% fische ich in Altdorf im Stadteil Rasch (Wohnort), ist ja auch praktisch, denn da brauch ich kein Auto. Ansonsten in ab und zu mal in Burgthann oder auch in Gsteinach. Wir haben da auch ein Stück, ich glaube sogar, dass es an eures angrenzt.



Ja genau, zum AKN gehört das Stück oberhalb des Gsteinacher Wehres und euch dann unterhalb. Sehr schöne Flussstrecken!


----------



## flasha (23. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Dank!


----------



## catfish 69 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

schöner fisch !!auch ein petri von mir!!hab heut auch mal wieder zugeschlagen !!hab nen schönen bachsaibling kurz vorm kescher verloren!!aber danach gleich ne bachforelle und ne regenbogen hinterher gekeschert!!dann war die entäuschung gleich leichter zu ertragen!!http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=foto0152lizjp.jpg


----------



## schleien-fischer (23. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



catfish 69 schrieb:


> schöner fisch !!auch ein petri von mir!!hab heut auch mal wieder zugeschlagen !!hab nen schönen bachsaibling kurz vorm kescher verloren!!aber danach gleich ne bachforelle und ne regenbogen hinterher gekeschert!!dann war die entäuschung gleich leichter zu ertragen!!http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=foto0152lizjp.jpg



Petri zu den 2 Fischen catfish 69! Schöne Bafo auf dem Foto!

In welchem Fluss angelst du denn? Setzt euer Verein regelmäßig Bachsaiblinge?
Würde auch zu gern mal nen BAchsaibling erwischen..

War letztens an der Oder im Harz. Konnte mehrere kleine Bachforellen und eine Regenbogenforelle fangen. 
Würde zugern mal an einem Fluss angeln, wo auch Saiblinge schwimmen. Falls da einer einen Tipp für mich hat, immer her damit 

gruß
der schleien-fischer


----------



## catfish 69 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

der fluss heisst wertach und ist bei augsburg!!saiblinge werden nicht immer gesetzt!!aber momentan sind welche drin!!die strecke gehört dem fva in augsburg!!gruss catfish


----------



## schleien-fischer (23. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



catfish 69 schrieb:


> der fluss heisst wertach und ist bei augsburg!!saiblinge werden nicht immer gesetzt!!aber momentan sind welche drin!!die strecke gehört dem fva in augsburg!!gruss catfish



Vielen Dank für den Tipp!

Bin im Sommer sowieso unten etwas wandern und fischen..
Mal gucken, vlt mach ich mal auch nen abstecher zur wertach.

@ johnnie walker

wunderschön gezeichnete Bafo, die du da in den händen hälst. Schöner Bach!!


----------



## schleien-fischer (23. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Bin mir nur nicht, bei dem schönen Fang von catfisch 69, sicher, um was es sich dabei handelt.



Jetzt wo du es sagst und ich das Foto nochmal seh..
Sieht nicht wie ne typische BAchforelle aus - dieses Farbkleid, kaum Punkte und dann noch der weiße Strahl an der Afterflosse - komisch..

Hat jemand da einen Plan?


----------



## Nordangler (24. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War gestern Nachmittag los. Konnte in der Zeit von 15.00 Uhr bis 18.00 Uhr nur 2 kleine Bafo erbeuten. Eine große um die 50 cm konnte ich beobachten, aber die war zickig und trotzig.


Sven


----------



## redlem (24. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Dickes Merci!
> Hab den Fang mit einem Bachsaibling, so gut es ging verglichen. Ich glaube, dass es sich hierbei um eine Bachforelle handelt, nur ohne Tupfer.



Also für mich ist das eindeutig ein kleiner Huchen...
Pupillenform, Färbung alles passt und werden wohl auch eingesetzt, sind aber gerade dicht...


----------



## catfish 69 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

shit, jetzt wo ihr es sagt !!bin ich mir auch nicht mehr sicher!!aber eigentlich dürfte so einer im kanal  garnicht drin sein!!wird zumindest nicht eingesetzt!!ich war mir sicher ne  bafo mit sehr wenig tupfen erwischt zu haben!!


----------



## Heussi (24. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das ist meiner Meinung nach ein Bachsaibling. Habe letztes Jahr auch einen gefangen. Sieht genauso aus wie bei dem Foto von Catfish.

Hier mal mein Bild als Vergleich.


----------



## DerAndi (25. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gestern das erste Mal im neuen Millenium wieder auf wilde Forellen gewesen. Sehr malerisches Gewässer, die großen waren leider meinem Mitangler wohl gesonnen, aber ich freu mich ja auch über jeden Fisch. Und nun braucht keiner meinen mit ner Baitcaster braucht man nicht an Forellenbach :vik:


----------



## Leine-Leroy (25. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Heussi schrieb:


> Das ist meiner Meinung nach ein Bachsaibling. Habe letztes Jahr auch einen gefangen. Sieht genauso aus wie bei dem Foto von Catfish.
> 
> Hier mal mein Bild als Vergleich.



Du vergleichst doch nicht allen ernstes dein Bild mit dem von catfish oder? Bei die sieht man  eindeutig das es saibling ist. 


Der Fisch von catfish ist weder huchen noch saibling. Es ist eine helle bachforelle.


----------



## schleien-fischer (25. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nee ein Saibling ist es nicht. Ich denke entweder kleiner Huchen oder Bafo. Lassen wa es gut sein. Wenn man bedenkt dass es allein etwa 50 verschiedene Salmonidenarten in Europa gibt, könnte es sonst was sein (abgesehen von der Möglichkeit diverser Kreuzungen).
Halten wir fest: es ist ein fisch 

@ derandi    verrätst du uns das schöne gewässer? Sieht entzückend aus!!


----------



## DerAndi (25. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



schleien-fischer schrieb:


> @ derandi    verrätst du uns das schöne gewässer? Sieht entzückend aus!!



Ich glaub das würde dem Pächter nicht gefallen. Ist halt ne private Strecke von einigen Kilometern. Ich bin froh das mir die Möglichkeit gegeben wurde mal wieder eine wilde Forelle zu fangen, die nicht irgendwo gezüchtet wurde.


----------



## schleien-fischer (25. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



DerAndi schrieb:


> Ich glaub das würde dem Pächter nicht gefallen. Ist halt ne private Strecke von einigen Kilometern. Ich bin froh das mir die Möglichkeit gegeben wurde mal wieder eine wilde Forelle zu fangen, die nicht irgendwo gezüchtet wurde.


 
achso, ja klar.. auf alle fälle verständlich.
Ja das ist schon ein gewaltiges Privileg..

Gruß und Petri zu den Fischen #6


----------



## Biko (25. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Allen Fängern ein dickes PETRI!

@sven: Was ist denn das für ne abgefahrene Montage auf deinem Bild?


----------



## MBausB (25. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Biko schrieb:


> Allen Fängern ein dickes PETRI!
> 
> @sven: Was ist denn das für ne abgefahrene Montage auf deinem Bild?



das ist ein buttlöffel!
er wird (wie der name schon sagt) hauptsächlich zum butt-angeln verwendet und anstatt des krebs-imitat nimmt man meistens wattwürmer (dorsche gehen auch gut drauf).
......also eigentlich fürs meeresangeln!
ich hab mir mal ein paar in 8gr. und 13gr. besorgt und anstatt wattwurm oder krebs-imitat nehme ich einfach nur ein tauwurm. hab bis jetzt noch keine forelle drauf gefangen, aber die barsche bei uns gehen voll drauf ab!


----------



## Fabsibo (26. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey, Petri zu den schönen Fischen 

Da ich leider auch nicht alles beim Bachforellenfischen weiß, bzw. auch mal an meine Grenzen Stoße, hab ich mal eine frage:-D.

Wir haben bei uns am Fluss (eher Bach) Stellen die sind ca. 2,5 m breit und in den Kurven ist auf einer Seite meist das Wasser beruhigt und ab ca. der Hälfte fällt es Steil ab und an der Tiefen Seite ist die Strömung recht stark. Also wohl eine relativ typische Kurve. Ich schätze die Stellen in der Kurve so auf 1-1,5m Tiefe. Mein Problem ist, dass ich den Köder an diesen Stellen einfach nicht schön präsentiert bekomme bzw. noch keinen Köder gefunden habe den ich schön präsentieren kann, da er meist wieder vor meinen Füssen ist bevor ich ankurbeln kann. In den Kurven sind z.T auch ziemlich dicke Steine. 

Was für Köder nimmt man da am besten? Hab vielleicht an ein Texas Rig gedacht das könnte eine Lösung sein?


----------



## bassproshops (26. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey

Wenn ich mich gerade richtig in deine Situation hineinversetzt habe, würde ich da stark bebleite kleine Gummifische nehmen, mit T-Rig hab ich es am Bach noch nicht versucht...

Von wo befischt du denn diese Stelle ?
Würde einen kleinen Gummifsch wahrscheinlich schräg von unten auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite da reinschlenzen.

Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, ob ich das richtig verstanden hab !?
Kannste vtl. mal ein Bild zu besseren verständlichkeit hochladen...


----------



## Fabsibo (26. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja nen Foto kann ich frühestens nächsten Sonntag machen .. Das T-Rig ist ja in diesem Sinne auch extra beschwerter Gummifisch . Dachte vllt weiß jmd ein super Rezept für diese Stellen, weil das sind so die letzten Rätsel im Flussfischen für mich ;-).. 

Du stellst dir die Stelle denk ich schon richtig vor. Ich wate normalerweise von unten gegen die Strömung auf die Stelle zu und versuche dann den Winkel so gut wie möglich zu verkürzen, sodass der Köder lang genug im tieferen läuft. Das Problem ist halt, dass es sich um max. 0,8cm Breite der Tiefen stellen handelt. Ich denke auch, dass ich einfach mal mit dem Gewicht in die Höhe gehen muss, sollte sich nur zur Ködergröße im Maße halten 

Vielleicht sind diese Stellen auch einfach nicht Fischreich, wobei das natürlich die Bafo Stellen schlechthin sind. Würdest du das Blei direkt vor den Gufi oder mit etwas Abstand auf die Schnur Knipsen, weil normale Jigköpfe  mit 10-15g kann ich nicht mit einem 4cm Kopyto fischen 

lg


----------



## W-Lahn (26. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wenn du das Blei mit Abstand auf die Schnur knipst, werden die meisten Bafos dem Blei nachjagen und du wirst viele Fehlbisse haben..


----------



## bassproshops (26. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Okay...

Du meinst sicher 80cm Breite der tiefen Stelle!
Ich würde dabei bleiben mit Gufi am Jig, mit z.B. den TackleDealer Mini-Jigs kriegste auch an ganz kleine Gufis gut Gewicht, ohne diese aufzureißen.

Was auch funktionieren könnte. wäre ein Stremaer mit Blei auf der Schnur, war ich letztes Jahr mit erflogreich und hatte wig. nicht allzu viele Fehlattacken.


----------



## Nordangler (26. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Biko schrieb:


> Allen Fängern ein dickes PETRI!
> 
> @sven: Was ist denn das für ne abgefahrene Montage auf deinem Bild?



Biko wie BmausB schon sagt.
Es ist ein kleiner Buttlöffel, in dem Fall ist es aber ein Barsch und Salmonidenlöffel, 3 cm lang und 8 gr. schwer.
Vorweg habe ich dann mit einem 15 cm langen Vorfach eine Kunstgarnele vorgeschaltet.
Meine Gedanke dabei war, das ich durch den Minilöffel besser die Gumpen ausfischen kann, was auch der Fall war. 
der zweite Gedanke oder Überlegung war, einen kleinen Köder gezielt damit zum Fisch zu bringen. Hier habe ich einfach an die Kunstgarnele gedacht, die wie eine natur getreue Ostseegarnele ausschaut. Diese ist 4 cm lang und 1,2 gr. schwer. Dies ist gerade oft für Salmoniden die optimale Ködergröße. Zumindest in meinen Augen. Auch habe ich hier den Vorteil des Einzelhakens.
Dies hat alles zusammen für mich zum Gedanken gebracht es so zu testen.
Auch der Hintergedanke, dass Bachforelle uind Meerforelle genetisch gleich ist.
Für den ersten Versuch war ich damit zufrieden. Ich werde weiter berichten.

Sven


----------



## Hecht 1995 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War am Wochenende am Ramingbach in Österreich (Oberrösterreich) unterwegs. War mit der Fliege unterwegs, sie haben aber extrem schlecht gebissen. Aber eine konnte meiner Trockenfliege nicht wiederstehen.

Und hier ein Video von zwei Bachforellen. Dennen ist es glaub ich fast noch zu kalt. Sie fressen kaum, nur manchmal steigen sie.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qwpl...DvjVQa1PpcFPxxD0_MpylmaKeR2-9Xw1L6PDCy_c7IGE=

LG Lukas

http://www.youtube.com/user/LukasGoesFishing


----------



## lippechris (26. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Im folgenden noch zwei meiner drei am Samstag gefangenen Bachforellen. Die erste auf Salmo Hornet 4cm in BaFo-Design gefangen, die anderen zwei auf Mepps XD in Größe 1 gold.

Der Fang der ersten war interessant. Ich stand etwas erhöht am Ufer und wollte gerade den Wobbler wieder aus dem Wasser heben. In dem Moment kommt eine Bachforelle direkt zu meinen Füßen aus einem Wurzelgeflecht geschwommen und beguckt sich den Wobbler. Da habe ich ihn nochmal kurz angeruckt und ZACK - hat sie sich draufgestürzt. Ein tolles Schauspiel!


----------



## bassproshops (26. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey

Habe ich gerade im Esox gesehen, um sowas handelt es sich dabei...
Haken muss man selber nachmontieren und ggf. bestücken!

http://www.shop.der-norden-angelt.de/Barsch-und-Salmonidenloeffel:::22.html


----------



## tsvergo (27. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo zusammen!! 

ich darf zwar erst wieder ab 01.04.2012 ran, bin aber schon richtig heiß drauf. 

Habe noch eine Fang von letztem Jahr zu verzeichnen, den ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte... 

52er Bachforelle mit 1980 Gramm auf 3er Spinner


----------



## bassproshops (27. März 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey

Petri zur Dicken!
Morgen in der Frühe fliege ich nach Mallorca, natürlich angel ich auch dort...
Trotzdem verpasse ich hier den Saisonstart am 1.4. und beginne erst eine Woche später, dann starte ich aber voll durch, ich denke, dann gibts hier auch ein paar Bilder von mir...

Allen die am Sonntag pünktlich anfanngen dürfen und allen Anderen natürlich auch wünsche ich viel Glück, bis denn, Robin


----------



## Lxrs K. (3. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war heute mal die schunter testen und das ergebnis war meine erste BaFo mit 27 cm . 
Bei uns ist noch KuKö-verbot , deswegen war ich mit wurm und pose unterwegs , mit 4er  Haken und angedrücktem widerhaken und der haken saß vorne im maul. Mit der hand aus dem wasser und schonend releast !


----------



## schleien-fischer (3. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Lars K. schrieb:


> Ich war heute mal die schunter testen und das ergebnis war meine erste BaFo mit 27 cm .
> Bei uns ist noch KuKö-verbot , deswegen war ich mit wurm und pose unterwegs , mit 4er Haken und angedrücktem widerhaken und der haken saß vorne im maul. Mit der hand aus dem wasser und schonend releast !
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi wo an der Schunter warst du denn, wenn ich fragen darf?
Kenne den Bach und hab dort in WOB mal vor einigen Jahren gefischt (Vereinsabschnitt). Leider setzt unser Verein keine Bafo mehr, seitdem das Wehr weg ist. War aber eine schöne Angelei mit Pose!!

Petri zur schönen Getupften!#6


----------



## Lxrs K. (3. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war im Bereich vom Wolfsburger Verein , bei hattorf . Ist nen schönes Fleckchen da , keine Leute und mitten in der Natur :q


----------



## schleien-fischer (3. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ach ne..das gibts doch net 
Genau da habe ich auch immer geangelt.. Dann schwimmen da ja vereinzelt noch welche rum.. Hast dir also eine Gastkarte besorgt oder wie? Bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher, dass seit Jahren keine mehr gesetzt werden. Könnte auch sein, dass einige Bafo vom Besatz der Nachbarvereine mal "vorbeigeschaut haben" . Ist ja interessant.. Denn habe auch einige Zeit lang dort geangelt, als nicht mehr besetzt wurde und keine Bisse mehr gehabt, jedenfalls keine von Forellen.


----------



## Lxrs K. (3. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

also ich bin im wolfsburger verein , ich hab keine ahnung ob wir da welche setzen, aber da sind genug forellen drin.

warst du da viel am Wassér , hast du da nur auf forellen gefischt ?


----------



## Deep Down (4. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



schleien-fischer schrieb:


> Leider setzt unser Verein keine Bafo mehr, seitdem das Wehr weg ist.



Gerade weil die Wehre verschwinden sollten wieder Bafos gesetzt werden. In dem "Stau" davor verschwindet dann nämlich der Hecht und das Fliessgewässer wird "natürlicher"!
Oder wird nicht mehr besetzt, weil jetzt die Bafos abwandern könnten? Das wäre unsinnig, gerade dann wenn sich andere Vereine um den Bestand bemühen.


----------



## catfish 69 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hab heut ne kleine auf meinen neuen sebile wobb gefangen!!(schwimmt wieder!!)gruss und petri catfishhttp://www.abload.de/image.php?img=kl.bafo.sebileitjua.jpg


----------



## schleien-fischer (4. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Gerade weil die Wehre verschwinden sollten wieder Bafos gesetzt werden. In dem "Stau" davor verschwindet dann nämlich der Hecht und das Fliessgewässer wird "natürlicher"!
> Oder wird nicht mehr besetzt, weil jetzt die Bafos abwandern könnten? Das wäre unsinnig, gerade dann wenn sich andere Vereine um den Bestand bemühen.


 
Ja genau das ist es. Der Verein fürchtet das die Fische wieder abwandern und sich der Verein nebenan freut.. Dabei setzen die nach meinen Kenntnissen auch bzw. haben gesetzt.. Weiß nicht wie das jetzt ist. Find es auch schwachsinnig. Die Bafo ist ja auch ziemlich standorttreu. Natürlich werden einige Fische auch abwandern, so ist das nunmal. Das Wehr war ja auch ein Hindernis für die Fische - zur Freude der meisten Angler. Nun können die Fische auf natürliche Weise auch stromab schwimmen.


----------



## schleien-fischer (4. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Lars K. schrieb:


> also ich bin im wolfsburger verein , ich hab keine ahnung ob wir da welche setzen, aber da sind genug forellen drin.
> 
> warst du da viel am Wassér , hast du da nur auf forellen gefischt ?


 
Ja ich bin auch im Verein. #6
War dort nicht so viel am Wasser,die letzten Jahre praktisch gar nicht. Find die Schunter aber sehr schön. Nachdem unser Verein den Besatz eingestellt hat war ich aber noch einige Male da. Teils nur beobachtet, teils geangelt. Leider keine Forellen gesichtet oder gefangen. Dennoch erzählten unsere "alten Hasen" das sie hier und da schöne Bafo gefangen haben, auch lange nach der "heißen Besatzzeit" . Zu der Zeit begann die Forellensaison immer am 16.02., vorher wurde ordentlich gesetzt. Meist dauerte der Spaß max 2 Wochen. Dann war Ruhe. Einige ältere Kollegen fingen allerdings wohl auch noch im Sommer schöne Exemplare, woraus zu schließen ist, das die Fische auch gut abwachsen können.
Werde es evtl. auch iwann nochmal probieren. Vlt auch im Mai, wenn Kunstköder wieder frei sind.


----------



## Schwarzachangler (6. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

mal wieder eine erwischt, 40cm 760g aus der Schwarzach in Prackenfels, in Rasch geht zur Zeit nix|wavey:


----------



## aalpietscher (6. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sehr schöner Fisch.....Petri#6

Hab auch noch eine 38cm!






Gruß....|wavey:


----------



## Schwarzachangler (6. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Dank, dein Fisch macht auch eine gute Figur#6


----------



## catfish 69 (7. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

schöner fisch dickes petri auch von mir!!!


----------



## bassproshops (7. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nachdem ich gestern von Mallorca zurück gekommen bin, hat die Saison heute etwas verspätet begonnen...

Saukaltes Aprilwetter, mit Wind-Sonne-Schnee-Regen-Wind, wenig und extrem klares Wasser, sowie die Tatsache, dass noch nicht besetzt wurde machten es nicht gerade einfach...
Weiter hat mussten sich einige Tackleeinkäufe aus dem Winter in der Praxis beweisen, allen voran meine erste Custom Rod!

Letztendlich ist eine kleine Forelle, die es nicht aus Foto geschafft hat, und 2Nachläufer bzw. Aussteiger dabei rumgesprungen....
...also viel Luft nach oben 

Petri allen Fängern


----------



## pionier2511 (7. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei mir gabs heute diese 40 er 

http://img708.*ih.us/img708/952/dsc0005bildgrendern.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Fischhaker (8. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich konnte auch mal wieder eine Getupfte an Land ziehen.|rolleyes(2Refos auch)

Ich will morgen nochmal los, mal sehen ob ich nochmal erfolg hab.#6

Petri an die Fänger!


----------



## Felipe95 (8. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich war heute auch wieder auf "Bachforellenpirsch" jedoch lief es heute nicht soooo gut.
Nachdem mir die erste Bachforelle des Tages ausgeschlitzt war konnte ich jedoch etwa 2-3 Würfe später noch einen Fisch fangen wobei ich bei diesem mir nicht ganz sicher bin ob es überhaupt eine Bachforelle ist vielleicht sogar ein Lachs !? Ich konnte nämlich bei diesem Fisch nicht einen einzelnen roten Tupfer finden außerdem war er etwas mehr Stromlinienförmig als ich es von unseren Bafos gewohnt war und die Flossen waren meiner Meinung nach auch um einiges größer. Dann kommt auch noch die Gesamte Farbe des Fisches dazu die halt eher silber grau war. Ich habe zwar schon sehr häufig "silberne" bzw. helle Bafos gefangen die hatten aber wiederum rote punkte ^^ Hätte ich die Forelle nicht in einem Bach bzw Fluss gefangen würde ich sagen es ist eine Seeforelle ^^... naja evtl könnt ihr mir ja helfen ... Bafo oder doch evtl ein junger Lachs ?





Vielen Dank im Voraus !

Gruß Felix

Ach ja ... wünsche euch allen Frohe Ostern !!!


----------



## Fischhaker (8. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also ich würde sagen das ist eine Seeforelle.


----------



## Felipe95 (8. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hab ihn ja auch nicht "abgeschlagen" sondern nur schnell ein foto gemacht zur "artenbestimmung" und wieder zurückgesetzt.

Aber was ist es denn nun ?


----------



## Felipe95 (8. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Joa habe eben auch schon mit Vereinkollegen via Facebook geschrieben wobei wir ein paar merkmale gefunden haben die sagen könnten es ist kein lachs wie zB das der Maulwinkel zu weit hinten liegt und das die Schwanzflosse keine kerbung hat aber 100% identifizierungsmerkmale sind das auch nicht.
Am Wahrscheinlichsten vom Aussehen des Fisches her scheint mir doch eine Meerforelle aber das halte ich für unwahrscheinlich oder auch unmöglich aber naja wir haben auch lange gegrübelt aber naja .... Genau wirds man wohl nicht sagen können nehm ich an.


----------



## e!k (9. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So ich war während der neu angelaufenen Saison selbstverständlich auch bereits ein paar mal unterwegs, hatte aber keine Zeit mich hier zur Wort zu melden. Insgesamt gab es in einigen wenigen Angelausflügen insgesamt ca. 15 Forellen. 
Die meisten eher weniger fotogen, weswegen ich hier nur einige stellvertretend reinstelle  

Die maximale Größe bisher dieses Jahr lag bei 38 cm. 

Bei der einen habe ich, meiner Meinung nach, Flossenfäule entdeckt. Daraufhin habe ich sie entnommen. 
Die Forelle ist auch auf einem der Bilder zu sehen. Es kommt zwar nicht sogut rüber, den Ansatz kann man aber sehen. Es handelt sich um das zweite Bild. 

Gruß Jan


----------



## Der-Graf (9. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Bafo oder doch evtl ein junger Lachs ?



Bachforelle würde ich ausschließen... Lachs ist aber auch eher unwahrscheinlich. Ich würde behaupten, dass es eine Meerforelle ist. Warum:

1. Die Maulspalte geht bis zum Auge - beim Lachs würde sie bis hinter das Auge gehen.

2. Die Punkte sind auch unter der Seitenlinie noch gut ausgeprägt - beim Lachs wären die eher marginal vorhanden.

3. Die Rückenflosse ist "gerade abgeschnitten" - beim Lachs wäre sie gut sichtbar eingekerbt.

Was das Schwanzflossengelenk angeht, traue ich mich nicht, eine Aussage zu treffen, ob das jetzt eher ein dicker (Meerforelle) oder dünner (Lachs) Übergang vom Körper zur Schwanzflosse ist - dafür ist der Fisch noch ein bisschen zu klein...

Also alles in allem: Ich würde auf eine Meerforelle tippen...

PS: Wieso hälst du eine Meerforelle für "unmöglich"? Solange eine irgendwie geartete Verbindung deines Flüsschens zum Meer besteht, ist das definitiv möglich. Zumindest nicht weniger möglich, als ein Lachs...


----------



## bassproshops (9. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu den guten Fisch 

Bei mir läufts noch nicht so ganz, gestern sehr lange am Wasser gewesen und sehr wenig Fischkontakt, scheinbar geht ohne Besatz nicht viel


----------



## Felipe95 (9. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja vom aussehen halte ich auch die Meerforelle als am wahrscheinlichsten u.a. aufgrund der von dir genannten merkmale. 
Also ja eine Meerforelle wäre schon möglich (evtl. habt ihr ja schon was von aller-oker-lachs-Gemeinschaft gehört die effektiv versuchen das aufsteigen der lachse und meerforellen wieder zu ermöglichen). 
Aber wenn es eine MeFo ist würde es ja vorraussetzen das dieser Fisch schoneinmal im Meer war und eine ganze Reise hinter sich hat und dafür kommt mir der Fisch etwas klein vor mit sein etwa 40-45cm. Außerdem steigen die MeFos ja zum laichen die flüsse wieder hoch und bekommen auch wieder eine etwas andere färbung oder ?


----------



## Felipe95 (9. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ein wichtiges Merkmal der MeFo wäre ja auch noch ein zusammentreffen der "Wangenknochen" am Kiemendeckel. dies ist aber nichteinmal ansatzweise zu erkennen bei diesem fisch


----------



## Fischhaker (9. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Auch heute konnte ich eine Schöne überlisten.


----------



## bassproshops (9. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Das macht die Bachforellenangelei doch erst spannend! Die Satzfische rausfangen kann jeder, eine Bafo die jedoch aus dem Gewässer stammt und sich behauptet hat, ist dagegen alle Anstrengungen wert. Nicht aufgeben, das klappt schon!



Hats auch 

Nachdem die letzten Tage an verschiedenen Strecken eines Vereinsflusses weniger erfolgreich waren, es gab eine Untermaßige und ein paar Aussteiger, konnte ich meine Custom heute vernünftig einweihen...
An einem sehr kurzen Abschnitt (Mühlgraben) desselben Flusses konnten mein Bruder und ich 2 schöne Forellen fangen, mir gingen noch 3 verloren...
Gemessen wurden sie nicht, dafür sofort released, die Fische kamen auf Fat Swing Impact und ein kleinen Kopyto!

Petri allen anderen Fängern 

Hier noch 2 (leider nicht soo tolle) Bilder


----------



## eddy81 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne Fische, die Ihr da gefangen habt.

Hier mein Fang, den ich durch die Pol Brille super verfolgen konnte.

Allen weiterhin Viel Erfolg #6


----------



## bassproshops (10. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



bassproshops schrieb:


> Hats auch
> 
> Nachdem die letzten Tage an verschiedenen Strecken eines Vereinsflusses weniger erfolgreich waren, es gab eine Untermaßige und ein paar Aussteiger, konnte ich meine Custom heute vernünftig einweihen...
> An einem sehr kurzen Abschnitt (Mühlgraben) desselben Flusses konnten mein Bruder und ich 2 schöne Forellen fangen, mir gingen noch 3 verloren...
> ...



Und es geht munter weiter...
Heute kam ein richtig guter Fisch, erneut aber nicht gemessen sondern schnell zurückgesetzt.

Wie groß schätzt ihr den Fisch ?

Foto wieder nicht so dolle, und die Haare liegen auch nicht


----------



## Felipe95 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wirklich schöner fisch würde jetzt mal so auf ca 45cm tippen kann mich da aber auch täuschen ist schlecht zu beurteilen auf den Fotos 

LG Felix


----------



## Biko (10. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Noch nen Rätselfisch für euch. 




Wurde im Neckar gefangen und nun reden sich die Leute die Köpfe heiß, was es wohl sein könnte. Wagt jemand ein begründetes Urteil?


----------



## bassproshops (10. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Trotzdem schöner Fisch & tolles Foto 

@Felix K.
Danke für dein Urteil, ich glaube die war sogar noch größer, die Fotos sind nicht optimal..
Hätte sie mal messen sollen...


----------



## Biko (10. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Seh ich auch so. Prima Foto, von einer echten Schönheit.
PETRI !!!!


----------



## Ben-CHI (11. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri allen zu den schönen Fischen.

Bin gestern auch endlich mal ans Forellengewässer meines neuen Vereins.

Morgens noch fleißig die Diplomarbeit gepushed, habe ich mich dann gegen 12:00 Uhr entschieden das Ding bei Seite zu legen.
Also Tackle geschnappt, rein ins Auto und ab auf die Autobahn. Eine halbe Stunde später habe ich mich gewaltsam in meine Waathose geschossen, die ich vor 10 Jahren und 25 kg gekauft hatte. Naja.... Gott sei Dank ist Neopren elastisch.
Die Atmung ist, aufgrund des hohen Aussendrucks der wohl vergleichbar mit dem in mehreren Hundert Metern Wassertiefe ist , leicht eingeschränkt.
Egal... ich will Fisch!

Jetzt noch die 200m vom Auto ans Wasser und dann gehts los. 
Am Wasser angekommen schnell den Chubby montiert. Erster Wurf in den Strömungsschatten eines Steines.... Biss.... Hängt.... Geil! So muss das laufen. zum Vorschein kommt eine schöne 40er Trutte die gleich fürs Abendbrot in den Rucksack wandert.

http://img163.*ih.us/img163/7260/img0662xf.th.jpg

Hoch motiviert gehts weiter. 10 Meter Flussauf wieder ein strömungsberuhigter Bereich an den gegenüberliegenden Uferseite. Chubby fliiiiieg.... Kein Biss. 5-10 Würfe später gebe ich hier auf und ziehe weiter Flussauf. Der Spot lässt mir aber keine Ruhe. 
Am nächsten Platz angekommen steigt nach 2-3 Würfen ne End 20er BaFo ein und darf gleich wieder weiter schwimmen. Da durch den Drill der kleinen Schönen viel Unruhe am Platz war, beschliesse ich meine Freund den Chubby mit der Strömung Flussab treiben zu lassen. Gut plaziert passierte er den oben erwähnte Spot. Also Rollenbügel geschlossen und Spannung auf die Schnur. Hand an die Kurbel und.... Biss...
Ja gibts denn sowas... Ein guter Fisch hat sich selbst gehakt und geht nun richtig vorwärts. Denke kurz an eine Große Forelle, da keine wilden Sprünge vollzogen werden. Als der Fisch näher kommt bin ich richtig happy. Meine erste Äsche hat sich am Wobbler vergriffen, hängt sauber und kann nach Feuchtfoto ihren Geschäften weiter nachgehen. Länge egal...Geiiiil :k

http://img803.*ih.us/img803/8702/img0661am.th.jpg

Der weitere Verlauf des Tages brachte noch einige schöne Forellen um die 40 cm, viele kleinere Exemplare, ein Loch in der Waathose und ne Menge Spaß #h
Leider ist einer der Protagonisten der gestrigen Tages Verletzungsbedingt verstorben. Mr.Chubby hatte sich bei diversen Einschlägen an Brückenpfeilern oder steinigen Uferböschungen Blessuren eingefangen und am Ende der Tour verabschiedete er sich mit der Strömung. Die Einhängeöse war wohl defekt. R.I.P. mein kleiner dickbäuchiger Freund


----------



## W-Lahn (11. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an die erfolgreichen Fäger, besonders zur Äsche!
Hier eine Bafo von Anfang letzter Woche:

http://img638.*ih.us/img638/7843/001gkr.jpg


----------



## W-Lahn (11. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Fänger nicht Fäger..


----------



## Micha El (11. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

geile äsche! wirklich ein toller fisch, hoffe so einen fange ich auch irgendwann mal. Es wäre echt eine schande so etwas zu entnehmen.

mfg


----------



## FoolishFarmer (12. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich schau hier (im AB) zu selten rein, um alle solcher Meldungen zu sehen. |rolleyes
Macht euch das Leben nichts chwerer als es ist - es gibt auch grau. 


Felix K. schrieb:


> ... wobei ich bei diesem mir nicht ganz sicher bin ob es überhaupt eine Bachforelle ist vielleicht sogar ein Lachs !? Ich konnte nämlich bei diesem Fisch nicht einen einzelnen roten Tupfer finden außerdem war er etwas mehr Stromlinienförmig als ich es von unseren Bafos gewohnt war und die Flossen waren meiner Meinung nach auch um einiges größer. Dann kommt auch noch die Gesamte Farbe des Fisches dazu die halt eher silber grau war. Ich habe zwar schon sehr häufig "silberne" bzw. helle Bafos gefangen die hatten aber wiederum rote punkte


Lachs? Nein, definitiv nicht. Vom Gesamteindruck her schonmal gar nicht und es gibt nicht ein Merkmal, dass irgendwie dafür sprechen würde.
Forelle - definitiv JA! Wenn See- und Meerforelle aufgrund versperrter Wanderwege ausscheiden, bleibt´s ne Bachforelle (Salmo trutta ist halt in jedem Fall). Färbung und Konditionsfaktor sind keine sicheren Kriterien. Man weiß ja nie, aus welcher Besatzquelle ein solcher Fisch stammen kann. #c
Da die Satzfische zumeist in Teichen aufgezogen werden, ist eine silberne Färbung mit vielen kleinen schwarzen Tupfen (Seeforellen-ähnlich) typisch. War´s dazu noch ne gute Haltung mit geringer Besatzdichte, haben die Tierchen durchaus auch kerngesunde Flossen.



Biko schrieb:


> Noch nen Rätselfisch für euch.
> 
> Wurde im Neckar gefangen und nun reden sich die Leute die Köpfe heiß, was es wohl sein könnte. Wagt jemand ein begründetes Urteil?


Was gibt´s da zu rätseln? 
Nur weil ne > 50er Forelle im Neckar ungewöhnlich ist?
Ne fette Bachforelle mit leicht verkrüppeltem Schwanzstil. Freilich könnte man diskutieren, ob die Bachforelle aufgrund des seeartigen Charakters der Neckarstaustufen nicht sehr nahe an der Form einer Seeforelle ist.


----------



## Felipe95 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@FoolishFarmer:

Das es kein Lachs ist bin ich mir mitlerweile auch sicher 
Meerforelle dagegen wäre schon möglich ! In den letzten Jahren hat sich da dank der AOLG (Aller-Oker-Lachs-Gemeinschaft) ne ganze Menge getan so das die Wanderung von Lachs,Meerforelle und Co. wieder möglich sein sollte.
Eine Besatzforelle ist es zu 100% nicht ich weiß wie unsere Besatzforellen aussehen die sind dicker andersgeformt kleinere rundere flossen etc.
Zum vergleich hier eine besätzte BaFo:

 
und hier der andere Fisch:                 



Also ne BaFo ist denke ich wirklich auszuschließen.
Für mich würde wirklich nur noch Meerforelle oder Seeforelle infrage kommen obwohl ich nicht wüsste wo ne seeforelle herkommen sollte.

LG Felix


----------



## FoolishFarmer (12. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wie groß war der Fisch?!? Für ne Meerforelle in der Oker passt weder die Größe noch die Jahreszeit.


----------



## Felipe95 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Der Fisch war etwa 40-45cm groß und den fisch habe ich nicht in der Oker sondern in der Schunter gefangen.
Zu der AOLG gehören außerdem nicht nur Aller und Oker zu sondern auch deren verbindungs und nebenflüsse/bäche usw.

LG Felix


----------



## catfish 69 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

schöne fische die ihr da erwischt habt!!!!dickes petri von mir!!hab auch eine auf wobbler erwischt!!gruss an alle catfish


----------



## schleien-fischer (13. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

In Sachen Unterscheidung zu den dargestellten Forellenbildern darf man nicht vergessen, daß Bach-, Meer- und Seeforelle eigentlich keine wirklich verschiedenen Fischarten sind. Es sind quasi verschiedene Standortformen der selben Art, nämlich der Art salmo trutta.
Bachforelle = Salmo trutta fario
Seeforelle = Salmo trutta lacustris
Meerforelle = Salmo trutta trutta

Gruß an alle Fänger, Schneider und an alle die es noch werden wollen ;-)


----------



## bassproshops (13. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Klein aber fein


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (14. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich habe mich heute auch mal für eine Stunde ans Wasser begeben das ist dabei raus gekommen:






eine schöne Bachforelle von 60cm und viel Power, hat mir einen spannenden Kampf von ca. 10 Minuten an meinem Winkelpicker geliefert bis ich sie endlich über den Kescher führen konnte...

Die Gute ist eine richtige Fressmaschine gewesen, sie hatte schon 47 Elritzen gefressen bevor sie noch nach meinem Happen geschnappt hat...ist schon erstaunlich was sich die Forllen so alles weg futtern |bigeyes


----------



## marcs (14. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Klaus, bei Dir hängen echt immer die richtig guten dran.
Aber ich war heute auch nicht ganz untätig:

Nach dem Besuch bei Ussat´s Frühlingsfest wollte mein Sohn Jan (6J) unbedingt noch zur Ruhr und mit den neuen Errungenschaften den Forellen nachstellen.
Ich ließ mich zur folgenden Aussage hinreissen:" Jan, wir fahren morgen früh nach dem Frühstück."
Pünklich um 6:20 Uhr stand er am Bett, "Papa, fahren wir jetzt angeln?"
Also aufgestanden, gefrühstückt und nach 5-minütiger Autofahrt standen wir mit 2 Spinnruten bewaffnet an der Ruhr.
Nach ca einer Stunde ruckte es bei mir an der Rute," Jan, ich hab eine dran, übernimm Du doch bitte die Rute, ich klapp den Kescher aus."
Mit feuerroten Ohren wurde die 30cm grosse Forelle eingedreht, gekonnt über den Kescher gezogen und stolz in die Kamera gehalten:






Danach mussten wir relativ schnell nach Hause, Mama musste schließlich der Fang präsentiert werden.


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (14. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi Marc

Euch auch ein Petri Heil!  Mensch der sieht ja aus wie Du in klein...:q wird sicher auch mal so ein Guter wie der Papa und fängt dir dann alles weg..#:

Die großen Forellen laufen mir wirklich nach |rolleyes  ist mir aber auch ganz recht so...ich will eh nicht die Mengen fangen, lieber ab und an mal eine richtig gute  diesen Monat hatte ich schon ein paar gute in den 40zigern... heute war natürlich echt der Hammer. hat meinen Adrenalin Spiegel ganz schön angeschoben als sie ab ging und mir die Schnur von der Rolle zog.....und das nach über 40 Jahren Angeln, DAS ist es auch was mich daran so fasziniert...


----------



## Zanderhunter14 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kann man mir einer schnell sagen per 
PN wie ich nen neuen Thread eröffne ? finde es nicht mehr


----------



## Biko (14. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das war ja mal wieder ne erfolgreichw Woche landauf und ab. Da lässt sich für das WE ja einiges erhoffen. Allen Fängern ein dickes Petri.

Ich war am Do. seit Ewigkeiten mal wieder nen ganzen Tag draußen. Ausbeute waren 5 eher kleine (ca. 30 cm) Forellen (die alle wieder schwimmen), 3 Aussteiger und etliche atemberaubene Attaken direkt vor den Füßen. War insgesamt eine tolle Einweihung meiner neuen UL-Compo. Hier meine Favoritin:


----------



## Bungo (14. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Das es kein Lachs ist bin ich mir mitlerweile auch sicher
> 
> 
> Also ne BaFo ist denke ich wirklich auszuschließen.
> ...



Das es kein Lachs ist, kann ich dir auch 100% garantieren.
Eine Meerforelle würde ich aufgrund des Fangdatums, der Größe usw auch ausschließen.

Dann wirds aber auch schon wieder zu theoretisch.
Von den Merkmalen her für mich eindeutig eine Seeforelle.
Aber Seeforelle und Bachforelle ist der selbe Fisch, es ist lediglich eine andere Standortform.

Wenn ich mir dann aber euren Fluss so im Netz angucke, dann passt dazu definitiv keine Seeforelle 

Wenn jetzt allerdings beim Brütlingsbesatz Seeforellenbrütlinge dabei sind, sprich nachzuchten von Fischen die über Generationen in Seen oder Talsperren leben, dann bleiben die Merkmale auch in der ersten Generation erhalten und der Fisch bekommt keine roten Punkte. Das wäre eine eventuelle Erklärung. 
Eindeutig weiterhelfen kann da wohl nur eine Genanalyse!


----------



## aalpietscher (15. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri den Fängern#6

Hab auch noch eine von heute,zwar blieb es bei einer aber die is schon nicht so schlecht










Gruß....|wavey:


----------



## AlexX!! (15. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> Bafo oder doch evtl ein junger Lachs ?
> 
> Gruß Felix




Hallo zusammen, ich bin schon einigermaßen verwundert, was hier an Bildern eingestellt wird. Es wird disuktiert ob es sich um Lachs oder Meerforelle handelt, und ich seh meistens tote Fische.. Fische die idR. ganzjähirg geschont sind, weil EU weit Millionen in ihre Wiederansiedelung investiert wird.. *kopfkratz*

AlexX!!


----------



## silberhai (15. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ aalpietscher schickes tier. Ich hoffe ich komm auch bald mal wieder los.


----------



## I C Wiener (17. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Frage:

Kann das sein dass im Moment Wobbler und Spinner extrem schlecht gehen? 
Ich habe heute eine Forellen gesehen die ca 1m hoch an einen überhängenden Ast gesprungen ist. Auf Wobbler hatte ich nur einen müden Nachläufer.. auf ein winziges Mühlkoppenimitat (beflockter Gummifisch) 6-7 Nachläufer und einen Fehlbiss.

Letzte Woche wurde an dem Gewässer noch sehr gut gefangen, die letzten Tage gar nicht mehr.

Hat das mit dem ganzen schlüpfenden Viehzeugs zu tun? 

Kann man Streamer auch passabel an der leichten Spinnrute fischen?


----------



## bassproshops (18. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey

Ich denke verallgemeinern kann man die Frage, ob Wobbler & Spinner momentan schlecht laufen, nicht!

Es kann allerdings sein, dass dein Gewässer einfach viel mit Spinner & Wobbler befscht, die Fische kurze Zeit nach Saisonstart dann nicht mehr so leicht darauf gehn...
Ich fange eig. alle meine Forellen mit Gummis und auch Wobbern, die meisten Anderen angeln ledglich mit Spinnern...

Das sich die Fische auf Fliegen, Nymphen eingeschossen haben ist möglich, hatte ich schon, dass die Fische die Abends gestigen sind auch fast nur auf Fliegen gegangen sind!

Streamer kann man sogar sehr gut und erfolgreich mit der Spinnrute fischen, Schrot oder Laufblei auf die Schnur und dann (meist mit der Strömung) zupfen...


----------



## bassproshops (18. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute konnte ich erneut einen guten Fisch fangen, ob die urige Forelle die Selbe wie vor kurzem war, weiß nicht...
Fest steht, das Landen per Hand, das Vermessen, was 52cm ergab, den extrm gut sitzenden Jig zu lösen und den Fisch zu releasen war alleine gar nicht so einfach...

Hier ein Bild, ein Anderes habe ich beim Bearbeiten leider versaut


----------



## Nordangler (19. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich brauche mal wieder etwas Entspannung. Vom Dienst ab nach Hause, wo mich dann auch schon mein langjähriger Freund Finn erwartete. Umziehen, dann noch einen schönen Teller Schleswig-Holsteiner Kartoffelsuppe essen. Die Sachen ins Auto packen und ab an die Treene. Diesmal ging es noch ein Stückchen höher, da wir auch wissen wollten, ob schon die ersten Barsche da sind. Während Finn es mit der Fliege am Spot versuchen wollte, entschloss ich mich wieder einen der neuen Wobbler zu testen.
So versuchten wir die ersten 30 Minuten am Spot den ersten Fischkontakt herzustellen.
Finn bekam tatsächlich auch 2 Bisse, die er dann allerdings leider versemmelte. Es handelte sich aber auch um handlange Barsche und der Verlust traf uns nicht sonderlich. Nun ging es ein kleines Stück Flussabwärts. Ich wechselte den Wobbler auf Weißfischdesign.
Aus Erfahrung wusste ich, dass hier öfters kapitale Fische stehen. Dies hieß dann aber auch, äußerst leise sich im Wasser zu bewegen. Auch das werfen des Köders ist an dieser Stelle sehr schwierig, da überhängende Äste vernünftige Würfe zunichte machen.
Ich beobachtete die Wasseroberfläche und sah auf einmal ca. 15 Meter vor mir eine Forelle steigen. Aus dem Handgelenk schlenzte ich den Wobbler über die Forelle weg.
Knapp 2 Meter dahinter fiel dann auch der Wobbler ins Wasser. Bügel umklappen und einen kräftigen Kurbeldreh, damit der Köder auch gleich auf Tiefe kommt.
Schon bei der nächsten Kurbeldrehung ging ein Ruck durch die Rute. Die Bachforelle hatte sich den kleinen Wobbler genommen. Ein leichter Anschlag meinerseits und ein kleiner Drill entflammte. Innerhalb des Drills sprang die Bachforelle 2-mal und ich konnte erkennen, dass sie maßig war. Kurze Zeit später konnte ich sie dann auch landen. Mit 30 cm ein schönes Tier. Finn war inzwischen wieder bei mir und machte schnell die Fotos und schon war die getupfte wieder im Wasser.
Wir wateten im Anschluss uns Stück für Stück der Fluß runter. Am nächsten Spot angekommen kam auf meinen angebotenen Köder der nächste Einstieg. Diesmal war es eine kleine getupfte, die sich gierig auf meinen Köder gestürzt hatte.
Da die Widerhaken der Drillinge angedrückt waren konnte ich auch dieses Tier schonend lösen und zurücksetzen.
Die nächsten 15 Minuten blieb es ruhig und Finn und ich entschlossen uns, an den nächsten Platz zu wechseln.

Hier versuchte sich Finn wieder mit der Fliege und bekam auch damit sofort den ersten Biss.
Leider ging der Anhieb daneben und die Bachforelle verschwand auf Nimmerwiedersehen.

Ich ging ein Stück weiter und versuchte mich hinter ein paar Stromschnellen. Nach dem 2ten Wurf kam dann auch schon ein Biss. Hier hatte eine Bachforelle von knapp 12 cm Länge sich den Wobbler einverleibt. Schon im Wasser konnte ich sie vom Haken lösen.

Dieses Spiel wiederholte sich 10 Meter weiter flussabwärts. Auch hier kam eine ca. 12 cm lange Bachforelle zu Tage. Haken lösen und ab dafür.
Weitere 50 Meter abwärts befand sich ein Gumpen den ich dann abfischen wollte. Auch hier standen öfters große Fische. So konnte ich hier schon einen Lachs von 75 cm fangen, eine Meerforelle von knapp 70 cm landen und einige Bachforellen zwischen 40 und 50 cm verhaften.
Schon beim ersten Wurf ging ein gewaltiger Schlag durch die Rute und der Fisch nahm Schnur. Nach dem ich sie stoppen konnte und einige Meter heran drillen konnte, sprang sie aus dem Wasser und schüttelte sich. Mit ungläubigen Blick konnte ich dann sehen, dass die getupfte sich beim schütteln, den Wobbler abwarf.
Man war ich in dem Moment sauer, dass ich dieses prächtige Tier verloren hatte.
Ich schätzte die Bachforelle zwischen 45 und 50 cm.
Nach einer Beruhigungszigarette ging es weiter. Ich bekam noch eine Bafo von knapp 25 cm und das war es dann für den Tag. Finn und ich hatten einige Kontakte, die wir aber nicht verwandelten konnten.
Nun packten wir unsere Sachen und fuhren nach Hause. Hier erwartete mich dann Paket meines Dealers mit neuen Wobblern und UL-Ruten mit einem WG von 1-8 Gramm. 
Dabei 2 Serien von  Miniwobblern von ca. 4 cm Länge die mich an heimische Elritzen und Weißfisch erinnerten.
Diese werde ich nächste Woche dann einsetzen. Wenn sie das halten, was sie versprechen, werden das reine Salmonidenkiller werden.
Dann werde ich natürlich wieder berichten.

Sven


----------



## ehrwien (20. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri und schöner Bericht!


----------



## MaikP (22. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Alexx
Zitat:
Zitat von *Felix K.* 

 
_Hallo alle zusammen,_

_Bafo oder doch evtl ein junger Lachs ?_

_Gruß Felix_



Hallo zusammen, ich bin schon einigermaßen verwundert, was hier an Bildern eingestellt wird. Es wird disuktiert ob es sich um Lachs oder Meerforelle handelt, und ich seh meistens tote Fische.. Fische die idR. ganzjähirg geschont sind, weil EU weit Millionen in ihre Wiederansiedelung investiert wird.. *kopfkratz*

AlexX!! 

_Geändert von AlexX!! (16.04.2012 um 00:44 Uhr) _

In der Oker ist der Lachs nicht ganzjährig geschont.
Es gelten die je nach Verein verschiedene Regelungen,
mindestens aber die der des jeweiligen Bundeslandes.
Hier Niedersachsen. Der Fisch, wenn es denn ein Lachs wäre
und über 60cm wäre nicht geschont!
Es ist aber kein Lachs und keine Meerforelle und der Fänger schreibt "zurückgesetzt" was sicherlich schonender erfolgen sollte. Wie aber sollten die Leute die sich um die Wiedereinbürgerung dieser Fischarten bemühen Infos bekommen wenn nicht über solche Fotos oder Schuppenentnahme. Sicherlich zum Nachteil des einzelnen Individuums aber zum Vorteil des Ganzens.
Also ToleranZ bitte.
Grüße Maik


----------



## Bonifaz (24. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöner Bericht und schöne Bilder Nordangler, weiter so....


----------



## bassproshops (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey

hatt heute zwei vernünftige, beide kamen innerhalb kurzer Zeit auf ein Crank, weiter hatte ich noch Attacken und Aussteiger auf Gummi & ein sehr ärgerlichen Abriss...


----------



## koeky (27. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Tach zusammen!
Ich war heute morgen auch noch mal auf Bafopirsch. Ich konnte auch gleich zwei (kleine') Erfolge verbuchen. 14 und 23 cm.Naja,und dann gibt's da noch was,wo ich mir nicht so ganz sicher bin. Rote Punkte hat sie,der Bauch ist absolut Silber,nur der Kopf ist gold-grün.Bafo ist's nicht,da bin ich mir sicher.Seeforelle oder kleiner Lachs? Ist das,daß was sich Smolt nennt?


----------



## W-Lahn (27. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Warum bist du dir sicher das es keine Bafo ist?|kopfkrat


----------



## DerAndi (27. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

koeky. sind Bachforellen.


----------



## koeky (27. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Naja,so richtig sicher bin ich mir auch nicht,die Farbe macht mich stutzig...


----------



## koeky (27. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo!
Ein Kollege vom KSV-Düren wuste die Lösung meines Rätsels! Es handelt sich um eine smoltifizierte Bachforelle.Diese Fische steigen wohl auch ins Meer ab und werden dort zu Meerforellen.Dann bekommen die Bachforellen ein ähnliches Schuppenkleid wie Lachs-Smolts...


----------



## locotus (29. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War die Tage auch immer wieder los mit der Fliegenpeitsche, diese beiden konnte ich überlisten.29 cm und 37 cm


----------



## bassproshops (29. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey

Schöne Fische, ich muss auch unbedingt bald mal wider mit der Fliege los, komme aber nicht dazu...


----------



## Felipe95 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute vorest das letzte mal auf BaFo gewesen da es ja dienstag endlich wieder soweit ist ...... DER 1. MAI !!!

http://www.directupload.net




Petri an alle und eine erflogreiche Raubfischsaison 2012 wünsche ich euch allen 

LG Felix


----------



## eddy81 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne Fische - Petri zu den Glücklichen!

Hier mal eine 43cm BaFo von heute. Drill war super


----------



## AWebber (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns ist seit heute auch die Schonzeit zu Ende und zum ebenfalls heutigen Geburtstag gabs es von Frauchen ne neue Mitchell Mag Pro in 1,98 m und 8 bis 32 g.

Bin gleich mal damit ans Wasser und konnte zwei schöne Mitt-30er  Forellen verhaften, ein paar kleinere schwimmen wieder und zwei noch  größere hab ich im Drill verloren ...

Sohnemann konnte auch eine 30er fangen - Prima Tag und für jeden was zum Mittag ...

Jetzt wird Geburtstag gefeiert und morgen früh gehts wieder los ...

Bild erspar ich euch - am Wasser keine Cam dabei und Küchenbild muss net sein


----------



## bassproshops (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey

Bei mir gehts auch munter weiter...
Heute waren allerdings alles andere als große Forellen angesagt )


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Leute,
schöne Fische die hier bereits gezeigt wurden #6 #6 #6 

Mein Bafo-Saison begann am 16.04 - konnte seitdem schon einige überlisten. 

Bislang leider noch keine Ü40, aber die kommen erfahrungsgemäß erst wenn der große "Run" zum Saisonbeginn vorbei ist 

Anfangs habe ich gut auf Twister gefangen, dann bin ich auf die treibende Pose mit Made umgestiegen, ging auch gut. Und nun geh ich meist mit Feederrute + Maden los... das geht immernoch gut


----------



## florianparske (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Steigende 40er Bafo auf Sicht mit einer Nassfliege gefangen... 
Nach einem spannenden Drill mit 2 waghalsigen Sprüngen konnte ich die Forelle im seichten Wasser stranden.


----------



## waterwild (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich bräuchte nen Tipp für eine Alternative zum Rappala-Knoten, um schneller den Köder anzupassen.

Meine Gewässer wechseln oft zwischen superflach und Gumpen bis zu 1,5Metern. Da ich fast ausschließlich mit Kleinstwobblern fische, möchte ich den Vorteil von diesem Knoten nicht verlieren.

Danke Euch


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



waterwild schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte nen Tipp für eine Alternative zum Rappala-Knoten, um schneller den Köder anzupassen.
> 
> Meine Gewässer wechseln oft zwischen superflach und Gumpen bis zu 1,5Metern. Da ich fast ausschließlich mit Kleinstwobblern fische, möchte ich den Vorteil von diesem Knoten nicht verlieren.
> 
> Danke Euch



Zum Schnellwechseln bin ich bei kleinen Karabiner hängen geblieben. 
Noch viel leichter sind kleine Snaps aus der Fliegenfischecke. Falls sich der Köder jedoch verkantet, kann dieser die Minisnaps manchmal aufhebeln, was mich wieder zu den Karabiner gebracht hat. Einen Duo Lock hebelt dir kein Miniwobbler auf.


----------



## waterwild (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey danke - ich werd mir mal die kleineren Teile anschaun.

Welcher Knoten empfiehlt sich für einen so kleinen Duo-Lock?
Ich knote standard den doppelten Clinch bei Wirbeln/Duo-Locks. Da stellt sich mir die Frage, ob der Köderlauf so bleibt wie er sein soll. Besonders, weil ich mich auf die bauchigeren Modelle eingeschossen habe und die pendeln natürlich sehr stark.

Der Rappala ist mit der richtigen Schnur wirklich unschlagbar in punkto Festigkeit und Lauf.

Da Mensch ja tendenziell faul ist, ist meine Frage nur darin begründet


----------



## spin-paule (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gerade bei Kleinst-Wobbler (z.B. 2,5cm Ugly-Duckling) ist der Rapala-Knoten für mich unverzichtbar, da jeder noch so kleine Wirbel das Laufverhalten in der Regel negativ beeinträchtigt. 
In dem Fall überwiegt mein perfektionistischer Jagd-Trieb meiner Faulheit und ich nehme mir die Zeit für den perfekten Knoten.

Gruß
Paul


----------



## bassproshops (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey

Ich benutze in der Regel leichte Snaps mit weitem Bogen, z.B. von Evergreen!

Ist wohl gut möglich, dasss ein Rapalaknoten das Laufverhalten perfektionieren würde aber diese ganze Knoterei


----------



## lighty09 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo zusammen, ich hoffe, ich darf meine frage hier mal los werde .

Ich würde gerne an die lenne, die Ruhr oder dergleichen auf die forellenpirsch, vll auch mal ein paar barschen nachstellen. Welche Rute würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Habt mal geschaut und denke vll an die Shimano Nexave Ax 2,40-270 Spinning WG 5-20g

Oder

Blazer Diabolo VI Spin 25, 2,40 mit WG 5-25g

Was denkt ihr?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Angler 212 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

servus leute, war heut zum ersten mal in diesem jahr an einem neuen gewässer. 
es war absolut sch*** ich war vieleicht eine stunde am wasser bevor ich das angeln abgebrochen habe.

insgesamt 3 abrisse, eine menge mückenstiche und einen alergischen anfall, wegen dem ich auch das angeln abgebrochen habe. natürlich ohne fischkontakt.#d

und sowas nachdem ich seit monaten nicht mehr am wasser war.:c


----------



## Skyfire (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



lighty09 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich hoffe, ich darf meine frage hier mal los werde .
> 
> Ich würde gerne an die lenne, die Ruhr oder dergleichen auf die forellenpirsch, vll auch mal ein paar barschen nachstellen. Welche Rute würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
> 
> ...




@lighty09
Ich bin ein totaler Shimano-Fan, habe mir erst vor kurzem die Shimano Yasei in 2,10m in 7-13gr gekauft.
Kann sie nur weiterempfehlen, habe schon mehrere Forellen mit bis zu 1300 Gramm gefangen.
Nimm die Rute auf keinen Fall zu weich, da du sonst den Anhieb nicht durchbringst, jedoch auch nicht zu hart, da sonst die Gefahr des ausschlitzens auch wieder gegeben ist.
(du weist wie hoch Forellen beim Drill aus dem Wasser springen!)

Die Yasei Serie ist von den Angaben des Wurfgewichts her überhaupt nicht mit den anderen Shimano Ruten zu vergleichen da sie viel Härter ausfallen.

Ich weis jetz nicht genau wie deine Gewässerbeschaffenheit so ist??
Ist der Rand stark mit Bäumen bewachsen??
Nimm die Rute nicht zu lang, da sie dann viel handlicher ist und einfach mehr Spaß macht.
Ich war auch immer ein Fan von langen Ruten, hat sich jetzt jedoch geändert.


----------



## Skyfire (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gefangen mit einer Shimano Yasei 2,10m 7-13gr WG,
sowie einen Rapala Wobbler F5
macht richtig Spaß.  #h


----------



## Nordangler (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute morgen mal kurz los, an eine vom ASV zugehördenden Gewässerstrecke. Schon nach einigen Würfen knallte mir diese knapp 40 cm lange Bafo auf den Köder.
Diesmal durfte sie auch mit. Vorhin lecker zum Abendbrot verspeist. 
Kurz bevor ich an die Au ging traf ich noch einen anderen Angler. Dieser erzählte mir, heute wäre dort nichts zu holen. Gesamt hatte ich dort heute 2 Bafos und einen schönen Hecht.:q


----------



## Felipe95 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri !

schöne Fänge... Bei mir steht wohl im mom mehr Zander,Barsch und Hecht im vordergrund da das Salmondidengewässer mit 20km entfernung doch n bisl weit ist um da jeden tag hin zu kommen und an den MLK komm ich in 2min auch mit dem Rad hin 

@Skyfire: Das sieht mir aber eher nach ner schönen Regenbogenforelle aus


----------



## bassproshops (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey

Bafos gingen heute hart ab, war nur kurz am Wasser und hab ein paar Spots mitgenommen...


----------



## Fred1987 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu den Fängen.

@bassproshops: die auf dem 2. Bild hat ne schöne Zeichnung!


----------



## bassproshops (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Alle Forellen hatten diese Färbung, mit sehr orangenen Punkten, es wurde auch definitiv besetzt die Tage...


----------



## Biko (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die besetzen bei euch maßige Tier und lassen euch ohne Schonzeit sofort auf die "Biester" los? Naja, Nachhaltigkeit klingt für mich irgendwie anders. Ist das allemein verbreitete Praxis auch bein den andern Vereinsgewässern? Bei uns haben die erstmal 4 Wochen Sperre zum aklimatisieren und verteilen. Sonst haste ja gleich Forellenpuff Bedingungen


----------



## bassproshops (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey

Bei uns ist das so, am 1. April geht die Saison los, dann fängt man einige Trutten, teils Wild oder übrig geblieben vom letzten Jahr, Anfang Mai wird dann besetzt...da darf man dann sofort drauf los, ich weiß nicht genau, wann besetzt wurde aber man merkt es meist an den Fischen!

In unserem Flüsschen können sich die Forellen leider kaum reproduzieren, da geschieht lediglich in einigen kleineren Nebenbächen, das ist auch der Stamm von dem dann besetzt wird, allerdings startet der Verein nächstes jahr wohl wieder damit kleine Bafos bis max. 20cm zu setzen und einen Bestand aufzubauen...


----------



## Leine-Leroy (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Man erkennt ja auf den Bildern in diesem thread gut, das ein Großteil der Forellen Bestzfische sind. Ist bei uns an der Leine nicht anders....


----------



## Biko (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Leine-Leroy schrieb:


> Man erkennt ja auf den Bildern in diesem thread gut, das ein Großteil der Forellen Bestzfische sind. Ist bei uns an der Leine nicht anders....


 
Echt das kann man erkennen? Klasse! Erzähl mal wie!


----------



## buddah (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

An Flossen, Färbung und oft auch an Pilzen oder Bissspuren am Kopf


----------



## Hecht 1995 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heuer auch schon ein paar mal unterwegs und konnte ein paar schöne landen.

http://img846.*ih.us/img846/305/p1020800.jpg
36cm.

http://img854.*ih.us/img854/3546/p1020180tw.jpg
So ca. um die 40cm.

http://img404.*ih.us/img404/8172/p1020809b.jpg
43cm.

LG Lukas


----------



## e!k (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Hecht 1995

Hast du mit einem Huchenzopf geangelt ? 
Sieht auf dem ersten Bild zumindest so aus


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

In kleiner nennt es sich Forellenzopf


----------



## Hecht 1995 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jo, Forellenzopf oder Rehhaarstreamer.

http://www.angelsport-hemetsberger....&product_id=2786&Itemid=34&vmcchk=1&Itemid=34

LG Lukas


----------



## flasha (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hecht 1995 schrieb:


> Jo, Forellenzopf oder Rehhaarstreamer.
> 
> http://www.angelsport-hemetsberger....&product_id=2786&Itemid=34&vmcchk=1&Itemid=34
> 
> LG Lukas



Hallo,

der ist doch für die Spinrute oder doch für die Fliegenpeitsche?Wie führt man denn solch einen Köder?

Sieht echt interessant aus das Teil.


----------



## Hecht 1995 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sind für die Spinnrute, gibt solche Muster aber auch für die Fliegenrute, je nach Klasse der Rute leichter.

Im Idealfall solltest du auf den Grund damit kommen und kleine Srünge machen, sprich kurze Zupfer aus dem Handgelenk. Die Zöpfe sollen in erster Linie Koppen imitieren.

Bei mir am Wasser kom ich momentan mit meinen nicht auf den Grund, aber da mach ich das gleiche im Mittelwasser und fängt auch.

Ich kann damit sehr gut aussortieren zwischen Bachforellen und Regenbogenforellen. Heuer hab ich damit nur Bachforellen gefangen.

LG Lukas


----------



## pionier2511 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bilder hab ich zwar grad keine hab heute aber nen kleines Video bei der Bachforellenpirsch gemacht .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHJSkRT4sFw


----------



## TJ. (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heut Kann schreib ich auch mal was hier rein. *Auch wenn mein "Bach" Neckar heist 120m breit ist und momentan fast 19°C Wassertemperatur hat*

Am Neckar angekommen gabs dann kurze zeit später den ersten Barsch nix großes aber kein schneider  :lol: 
Dann ging nichts mehr platzwechsel wurf unter nen Busch kurz angekurbelt Fisch
zum vorschein kam dann ne Bachforelle knapp über 30cm
Dacht schon geil ne Forelle. Weitergeangelt kurz darauf wieder Fischkontakt doch was war das? wieder ne Forelle diesmal etwas größer. Leider gelang  mir die Handlandung nicht richtig und der Fisch konnte entkommen. Aber so ist es beim angeln. Nicht aufgeben weiter machen. Weitergeangelt und wieder Fisch.Und? Das gibts echt nicht wieder ne Forelle wieder ca 30cm und diesmal ging alles gut. Weils Grad so gut läuft erneut ausgeworfen dann tat sich nicht viel bis. Bam die Rute war Krumm der fisch leistete guten wiederstand und nach Kurzem Drill konnt ich sie sehn wieder ne Forellen nur diesmal eine andere Klasse bestimmt an die 50cm lang jetzt nur keinen Fehler machen. Aber dann Kopfschütteln und die schnur war schlaff. ******* die Geilste Forelle seit langem und dann ausgestiegen das kann doch nicht war sein. Naja ich hab ja schon zwei und noch ist es nicht dunkel. Weitergeangelt Köder blieb der gleiche 3er Spinner schön durchgekurbelt und wieder Biss.Und der Fisch war garnicht so schlecht nach echt Kurzem Drill am Barschgerät kam wieder ne Forelle zum vorschein diesmal eine etwas Bessere mit fast 40cm.
Ich hab noch nie bisher im Neckar so viele Forellen gehabt klar ab und an mal eine aber Heute Geil echt. Und die  anderen beiden fang ich auch noch irgendwann.

Hier die beiden 30er





Und hier die fast 40er mit voll inhaliertem 3er spinner





Und ab morgen gehts dann wieder auf richtige Raubfische
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Horn10 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hatte heute mit nem Kollegen einen super Tag mit ****** Wetter. Er: 42cm und 35cm Forelle, ich 35cm und 30cm Forelle. Dazu hatten wir noch einige ganz gute Aussteiger. Endlich mal größere an der Treene erwischt  Foto's gibts evtl. nachträglich noch.


----------



## Nordangler (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Horn10. Muß auch mal wieder los.


Sven


----------



## Nordangler (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Meine neue Bachforellenwaffe. Die an der UL-Rute bringt eine Menge Spaß.  28 mm lang und 2 gr. schwer.
Werde sie die Tage mal testen.

Sven


----------



## Seele (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Weils so schön ist :m


----------



## Steinadler (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

sieht wirklich meeega geil aus der Fisch!!!! Petri!!


----------



## e!k (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



seele schrieb:


> Weils so schön ist :m






Richtig geiler Fisch. Petri.
Wie groß war sie ?


----------



## Angler 212 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heut auch mal wieder mit zwei Ruten am Bach. Eine mit einem frei auf der Hauptschnur laufenden Birnenblei auf Grund und eine mit Pose im Mittelwasser. Bei beiden bot ich jeweils zwei Würmer an. 
Genau in dem Moment als ich den Hänger an meiner Posenrute löste (hab in einen überhängenden Baum geworfen|supergri) machte mein elektronischer Bissanzeiger nur einen kleinen Piep. Ich dachte ich hätte die Schnur berührt oder ein Ast wäre hineingetrieben, aber zur Sicherheit schlug ich mal an, mit Erfolg. Eine 44cm große Regenbogenforelle hing an der Schnur. Nach kurzem aber häftigen Drill konnte mein Vater sie Keschern.


----------



## Cobrafant (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Diese gierige Schönheit wollte sich gestern einen 30g Blinker einverleiben..


----------



## Blobbs (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei klarem Wasser sind die Forellen meinem "Hausbach" extrem scheu und mit Wobbler kaum zu überlisten. Hat irgendjemand eine ähnlich Erfahrung und evtl. ein paar Tipps (Wobblerführung/alternative Kunstköder) zur Hand?
Grüße


----------



## Deep Down (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Versuch mal ein Froschimitat! Aber nicht die mit den Büscheln!


----------



## antonio (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Blobbs schrieb:


> Bei klarem Wasser sind die Forellen meinem "Hausbach" extrem scheu und mit Wobbler kaum zu überlisten. Hat irgendjemand eine ähnlich Erfahrung und evtl. ein paar Tipps (Wobblerführung/alternative Kunstköder) zur Hand?
> Grüße



fliege
und darauf achten, daß dich die fische nicht sehen können.

antonio


----------



## Blobbs (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke für die Antworten. Meine derzeitige Taktik ist wie folgt: Forelle überlaufen, wobbler weit flussabwärts treiben lassen, dann langsam einholen, kurz twitchen, in der Strömung spielen lassen. Bei trübem Wasser ist erfolg garantiert. 

Bei klarem Wasser haben die geschuppten Kollegen offenbar die möglichkeit, meine coolen Wobbler ausgiebig zu inspizieren. irgendwas stört die Forellen, nicht mal der Futterneid hilft hier. Werde mal das Froschimitat versuchen. Das mit der Deckung/Tarnung ist übrigens ein guter Tipp, im Gegensatz zum Vorjahr bin ich deutlich Erfolgreicher. Was gedeckte Kleidung ausmacht, unglaublich. Kann ich jedem Anfänger nur empfehlen.
Grüße


----------



## Blobbs (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kann jemand gute Erfahrungem mit dem ABU Garcia Toby auf Bafo/Refo vorweisen? der liegt seit einiger zeit in meiner Tasche, wurde auch ein paar mal eingesetzt, aber bis auf einige fehlbisse erfolglos. Vom lauf her finde ich den nicht schlecht.


----------



## Deep Down (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Blobbs schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten. Meine derzeitige Taktik ist wie folgt: Forelle überlaufen, wobbler weit flussabwärts treiben lassen, dann langsam einholen, kurz twitchen, in der Strömung spielen lassen. Bei trübem Wasser ist erfolg garantiert.
> 
> Bei klarem Wasser haben die geschuppten Kollegen offenbar die möglichkeit, meine coolen Wobbler ausgiebig zu inspizieren. irgendwas stört die Forellen, nicht mal der Futterneid hilft hier. Werde mal das Froschimitat versuchen. Das mit der Deckung/Tarnung ist übrigens ein guter Tipp, im Gegensatz zum Vorjahr bin ich deutlich Erfolgreicher. Was gedeckte Kleidung ausmacht, unglaublich. Kann ich jedem Anfänger nur empfehlen.
> Grüße



Richtig! Grundsätzlich nur in Fließrichtung fischen. Gerade bei klarem Wasser dürfen die Getupften keine Zeit haben den Köder zu inspizieren! Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich die Regel! 
Es ist bei sowas immer sinnvoll sich dem Fisch von hinten anzunähern und so weit wie möglich anzuwerfen, da sie sich meistens auf das "Vorfeld" konzentrieren!  
Das erschwert aber durchaus auch mal den Anhieb, da der Fisch auch mal mit der Strömung mitläuft! So hatte ich es letztes Jahr bei ner Granate von Bachforelle. Einfach mitgelaufen, draufgebisssen und vor meinen Augen locker wieder ausgespuckt! Ich hab sie später dann in ihrem Kolk doch noch erwischt!:q

Am Ufer jede (!) Deckung und vor allem auch Sonnenstände bzw. Schatten ausnutzen!


----------



## antonio (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Blobbs schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten. Meine derzeitige Taktik ist wie folgt: Forelle überlaufen, wobbler weit flussabwärts treiben lassen, dann langsam einholen, kurz twitchen, in der Strömung spielen lassen. Bei trübem Wasser ist erfolg garantiert.
> 
> Bei klarem Wasser haben die geschuppten Kollegen offenbar die möglichkeit, meine coolen Wobbler ausgiebig zu inspizieren.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Blobbs (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mit welchem Schnurtyp/stärke seid Ihr ausgerüstet? Mich würde auch interessieren, welche Flourocarbon-vorfachstärke so verwendet wird? Ist 0.22 übertrieben?


----------



## Lautertaler (22. Mai 2012)

Ich fische mit 18er Fluorcarbon Vorfach auf Bachforelle ...hat bis jetzt immer ausgereicht.
Kommt aber auch darauf an wie Dein Gewässer beschaffen ist, wenn Du die Forelle von Gestrüpp oder sonstigem Geäst weghalten musst nimm ein paar stärken mehr...

Geschrieben auf meinem GT-I9001 mit Forum Runner


----------



## W-Lahn (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute früh an einem privaten Bach mit einem wildem Forellen-Stamm, wo meines Wissens noch nie  besetzt wurde. Konnte 6 von den Schönheiten landen ( zwischen 20-35 cm) die auch wieder schwimmen. stellvertretend ein Foto: 



|wavey:


----------



## Moorkind (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo zusammen , 
ich habe neulich meine erste und zweite Bachforellenpirsch
unternommen. Ich konnte an beiden Tagen jeweils eine Forelle von 44 cm überlisten. :k
Beide bissen in einer kleinen Au,die in die Treene fließt.Der Köder war ein silbernen Mepps in Größe 2.  

Die erste Schönheit






und ihre Schwester


----------



## LOCHI (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Servus, ich konnte vor 15min auf dem Heimweg diese schöne Rotgetupfte überlisten. Mit 33cm kein riese aber ein sehr schöner Fisch finde ich!
mfg de Lochi


----------



## spin-paule (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Servus, ich konnte vor 15min auf dem Heimweg diese schöne Rotgetupfte überlisten. Mit 33cm kein riese aber ein sehr schöner Fisch finde ich!
> mfg de Lochi



Klasse Zeichnung#6. Daher verdient die "Rotgetupfte" ihren Namen!!!

Gruß
Paul


----------



## Nargos (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin,

ich will heute abend mal wieder versuchen eine zu überlisten:g
ich hatte gedacht ich versuche es mal mit drop-shot und kleinen gufis als köder. habt ihr da schon erfahrungen gemacht?

mein gewässer ist in der regel 1m tief mit einigen ausgespülten gumpen in den kurven und vielen überhängenden büschen und bäumen. mit wobblern und spinnern sind diese stellen reltaiv schlecht abzufischen, da die strömung diese schnell wieder in die mitte des flusses treibt. daher will ich es mit drop shot versuchen.

Gruß, Jacob


----------



## flasha (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich denke mal das ein Wurm an dieser Montage auch super laufen würde.


----------



## LOCHI (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Servus, ich hab mich heute wieder zwei Stunden mit den Rotgetupften beschäftigt. Die ganze Zeit ging nichts, ziemlich viel Wasser durch den letzten Regen aber dann kam ein harter Biss, Anschlag, sitzt! Dabei rausgekommen ist diese schöne Bachi mit 49cm. Die Bilder hab ich in meinem dussel beim importieren mit 59bennant aber sie hat natürlich "nur" 49#6

mfg de Lochi


----------



## flasha (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Lochi! Die hat eine sehr schöne Färbung! Die ist aber extrem dünn oder täuscht es? Darf man mal fragen wo du die gefangen hast?


----------



## LOCHI (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke! Sie ist tatsächlich sehr schlank und hatte auch rein gar nix im Magen. Gefangen hab ich sie an einem kleinen Thüringer Bächlein das in Vereinshand ist und man sich Tageskarten kaufen kann. Den genauen Standort und Gewässernahme möchte ich hier nicht veröffentlichen habt bitte Verständniss dafür.

mfg de Lochi


----------



## flasha (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Danke! Sie ist tatsächlich sehr schlank und hatte auch rein gar nix im Magen. Gefangen hab ich sie an einem kleinen Thüringer Bächlein das in Vereinshand ist und man sich Tageskarten kaufen kann. Den genauen Standort und Gewässernahme möchte ich hier nicht veröffentlichen habt bitte Verständniss dafür.
> 
> mfg de Lochi



Verstehe was du meinst.  Bin nicht scharf auf die Stelle zumal ich aus einer ganz anderen Ecke komme. Wollte eigentlich nur wissen ob's nen Bächlein oder 'nen Fluss ist. #6


----------



## marcus7 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Servus, ich hab mich heute wieder zwei Stunden mit den Rotgetupften beschäftigt. Die ganze Zeit ging nichts, ziemlich viel Wasser durch den letzten Regen aber dann kam ein harter Biss, Anschlag, sitzt! Dabei rausgekommen ist diese schöne Bachi mit 49cm. Die Bilder hab ich in meinem dussel beim importieren mit 59bennant aber sie hat natürlich "nur" 49#6
> 
> mfg de Lochi



Wie krass ist der Fisch denn?|bigeyes So eine Bafo habe ich noch NIE gesehen!

Petri zur "ungewöhnlichen" Form!


----------



## LOCHI (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi marcus, ich bin auch noch immer erstaunt! Die Proportion zwischen Kopf und Körper sind schon etwas ungewöhnlich. Der Schädel einfach nur riesig zum rest. Ich denke das sich dieser Fisch bei der Nahrungssuche auf etwas anderes Spezialisiert hat! Zum Beispiel Ringelnatteren, Frösche, Mäuse etc.. Das alles hab ich schon in Bachforellen gefunden!

de Lochi


----------



## Nargos (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin,

ich war heute auch mal wieder seit langer zeit an unserem vereinsfluss von ca. 19 bis 21.30 uhr.
es hat die ganze zeit leicht geregnet und war somit bewölkt und trüber himmel. das wasser war (zu meiner zufriedenheit) auch leicht getrübt. deshalb nahm ich, anstatt des angedachten drop-shot rigs, was ich eigentlich das erste mal zum bafo-angeln testen wollte, einen kupfernen 2er spinner. gleich bei den ersten würfen kam die erste kleine attacke. ca. 10 minuten später hing die erste.
sie war zwar nur ca. 20 cm lang aber für mich seit langem mal wieder eine bachforelle.
die nächste stunde war ziemlich nervenaufreibend. ich bekam am laufenden band bisse und konnte die attacken auch gut sehen. ich dachte nur, dass kann doch nicht angehen... zig bisse und keine bleibt hängen:r dann wieder ein angriff auf meinen spinner und diesmal hing der fisch. eine nette, mitte 20er regenbogenforelle kam raus#6
dann in der letzten kurve meiner strecke nochmal ne schöne attacke und der fisch hing wieder. diesmal ein schön gezeichnete mitte 30er bachforelle

auf dem rückweg der strecke machte ich noch einige würfe, eine kleine bachforelle konnte ich noch fangen und hatte wieder zig bisse...

für mich ein super geiler abend mit schönem sonnenuntergang und gutem fischkontakt.
es hätten, wenn alle fische hängen geblieben werden bstimmt an die 15 forellen werden können, aber mit 4 bin ich auch total zufrieden. alle fische schwimmen wieder! 
fotos kommen morgen|wavey:


----------



## .Sebastian. (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Lochi: Meines Wissens haben gerade die männlichen BF häufig einen recht massiven schädel. Könnte aber auch eine fehlinfo meinerseits sein  petri auf jeden fall zur tollen getupften (in dem bach, den ich vermute, habe ich vor ein paar jahren auch bei erhöhtem wasser eine 50er überlisten können).

Heute gabs bei mir eine 40er rotgetupfte aus der saale. bilder habe ich leider keine da mein akku im richtigen moment natürlich versagt hat. 
aber
beim ausnehmen sind mir im darm orangene fäden (würmer?) aufgefallen-  etwa 2cm lang. am festen/verankerten ende befinden sich zwei hellere/weiße forsätze.  ansonsten sind sie sigmentfrei und einfarbig und weißen keinerlei  besonderheit auf. dummerweise war natürlich mein handyakku tot... somit  kein foto.
habe zwar schon einige bafos ausgenommen- aber bisher ist mir das nicht  aufgefallen. die letzte ist aber auch länger her, da ich für gewöhnlich  regenbogner mitnehmen und die eingesessenen bachforellen schwimmen  lasse..
eine ferndiagnose ist sicher schwierig, aber vielleicht hat einer ne  idee (wie nematoden sahen sie nicht aus, waren jedenfalls nicht typisch  spiralförmig aufgerollt- aber da gibts sicher auch einfach zu viele  arten; kratzer haben sigmente soweit ich weiß)
naja durcherhitzt dürfte nichts passieren. hätte ich nicht nach der nahrung der Forelle geschaut, wärs mir sicher auch nicht aufgefallen. besten dank für infos 
gruß


----------



## DN-Forelle (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Meine neue Bachforellenwaffe. Die an der UL-Rute bringt eine Menge Spaß.  28 mm lang und 2 gr. schwer.
> Werde sie die Tage mal testen.
> 
> Sven




sorry für OT, aber wie heißen die Wobbler?


----------



## Nargos (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin,

hier wie versrpochen 3 bilder der vier gefangeenen fische von gestern:


----------



## Nargos (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

keiner los gewesen?

war heute wieder am wasser. eine mitte 20er und 9 bisse bzw. aussteiger gehabt:r


----------



## Little Pike (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi Jungs

Werde die nächsten Tage in einen kleinen Fluss es mal mit drop Shot versuchen. Schön die tiefen gumpen langsam abfischen. Werd berichten was lief.


----------



## Little Pike (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hab grad eben ne untermaßige Regenbogenforelle auf einen weißen 4cm trout attack. Trotz starkem Hochwasser und Regen.


----------



## LOCHI (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo, diese Thüringer Schönheit von 36cm hat mir heute große Freude bereitet! MfG... De Lochi


----------



## Horn10 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Habe gestern mit 2 Freunden an der Treene insgesamt 5 Barsche und 14 Forellen gefangen, darunter auch diese mit 37cm auf Trockenfliege :m


----------



## Little Pike (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hab noch ca 20 10 cm lange bafos gefangen und einen Riesen von 45 cm. Werde in nächster zeit noch ein paar Bilder hochladen.


----------



## pionier2511 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So hier sind mal meine letzten fänge von gestern und mal schaun was es morgen so giebt .

Gesehn und angeworfen.

http://img403.*ih.us/img403/8611/dsc0032bildgrendern.jpg



http://img338.*ih.us/img338/952/dsc0005bildgrendern.jpg


http://img577.*ih.us/img577/5558/dsc0020bildgrendern.jpg


http://img849.*ih.us/img849/4973/dsc0015bildgrendern.jpg


http://img839.*ih.us/img839/3417/dsc0030bildgrendern.jpg


http://img262.*ih.us/img262/4410/dsc0035bildgrendern.jpg


http://img338.*ih.us/img338/5614/dsc0036bildgrendernu.jpg


----------



## Moorkind (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Konnte in den letzten Tagen ca. 20 Forellen in der Treene fangen. Habe
 aber nur den Fisch auf dem Foto (36cm) mitgenommen. Einen Augenblick später
 bin ich im hohen Gras über ein großes Meerneunauge gestolpert.|bigeyes
 Das verendende Tier ist wohl von irgendwas an Land gezerrt worden.


----------



## überläufer87 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Leute , fischt jemand zufällig nach diesem system hier : http://web.tiscalinet.it/pescachepassione/jpg/corone.jpg ? heisst auf italienisch corono ,also krone auf deutsch . kann mir dazu jemand sagen wo ich den "schwimmer" ,welcher eigentlich keiner ist sondern nur nen bissanzeiger ist , herbekomme? Hat jemand (falls er damit fischt) hier schon mal erfolg gehabt?

Beste Grüße


----------



## lippechris (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So, war heute wieder los. Es gab drei kleine Bachforellen, eine mit 32 cm (siehe Foto) und zwei Döbel. Der eine Döbel war mein bisher größter, ca 40 cm und riesig fett! Ich dachte der reißt mir die Rute kaputt, hab ihn echt vorsichtig ranziehen müssen, mit gerade in Zugrichtung ausgerichteter Rute, damit sie mir nicht kaputt bricht. Und das alles an einer Stelle wo ich immer schonmal angeln wollte, sonst waren allerdings immer haufenweise junge Leute da und haben Party am Ufer gemacht. Alles in allem echt ne runde Sache!


----------



## Nordangler (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die letzten Tage einige Barsche und Bachforellen bis 35 cm verhaftet. Schwimmt aber alles wieder. Dann noch einen Kontakt mit einer Mefo/Lachs gehabt. Geschätzte 80-90 cm. Da saß der Einzelhaken nicht richtig.
Heute abend geht es noch mal kurz los.

Sven


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute mal auf Forelle los gewesen udn nur den Illex Tiny Fry in truitelle genommen. Viele kleinere Forellen, eine 31cm und 1 GRÜNDLING! Wieso die Viecher auf 5cm Wobbler gehen soll mal einer verstehen!


----------



## pionier2511 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Die letzten Tage einige Barsche und Bachforellen bis 35 cm verhaftet. Schwimmt aber alles wieder. Dann noch einen Kontakt mit einer Mefo/Lachs gehabt. Geschätzte 80-90 cm. Da saß der Einzelhaken nicht richtig.
> Heute abend geht es noch mal kurz los.
> 
> Sven




Hallo ich geb dir mal n tip dreh den einzelhaken mal um das die Hakenspitze nach unten schaut  hab ich auch gemacht und meine Fehlbissrate ging nahezu gegen null .

MfG

Steffen


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



pionier2511 schrieb:


> Hallo ich geb dir mal n tip dreh den einzelhaken mal um das die Hakenspitze nach unten schaut  hab ich auch gemacht und meine Fehlbissrate ging nahezu gegen null .
> 
> MfG
> 
> Steffen



Das würde ich aber nur machen, wenn ich unterm köder nochn bisschen platz habe, denn sonst haste hänger und köderverluste ohne Ende!


----------



## pionier2511 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> Das würde ich aber nur machen, wenn ich unterm köder nochn bisschen platz habe, denn sonst haste hänger und köderverluste ohne Ende!




Hey Hiltown is so nich war oder verlier ich immer köder oder bleibe hängen ????


----------



## Nordangler (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> Das würde ich aber nur machen, wenn ich unterm köder nochn bisschen platz habe, denn sonst haste hänger und köderverluste ohne Ende!



Werde ich mal versuchen, danke.  Man lernt halt nie aus.


Sven


----------



## Fräddy (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Soo komplett Nass aber glücklich  bin grad von unsern klein mühlengraben wieder gekommen und 11 Bach und 1 Regenbogenforelle waren es am ende und die 3 schönen gibs morgen frisch auf den grill :k
Also die Regenbogenforelle ( 47cm bei 1,64kg) hat ein Drill dahin gelegt meine Herren... :m

Grüße


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute mal wieder mit Wobblern losgewesen. Im 3. Oder 4. Verrsuch ne 35 er rausgekitzelt und nen kleinen barsch(20cm)! Zum schluss war die krönung ein 30er barsch an der letzten stelle! Bilder von der extrem geil gefärbten forelle kommen noch.


----------



## Nordangler (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri den Fängern.


----------



## flasha (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Könnt ihr mir einige "gute" Forellenwobbler nennen? 

Danke & Petri an alle!


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Welche Preisklasse ?


----------



## Markus.K2010 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey erstmal ein dickes Petri für all die schönen gefangenen Fische!
Ich heisse Markus und wollte euch mal fragen ob ihr über gute Fänge von Forellen aus der Lippe bei Hamm oder auch in den umliegenden Flüssen/Bächen wüsst?

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Nils_Buxtehude (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin Jungs...

bei uns am Bach fange ich regelmäßig nur kleine Bachforellen... Als Köder benutze ich aber auch nur einen Spinner der Größe 1 oder 2! 

Liegt es am Köder, dass die großen nicht beißen? 

Oder muss man einfach nur Glück haben, eine große zu fangen?

Oder doch anderer Köder zum Bachforellenangeln?


----------



## pionier2511 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nils_Buxtehude schrieb:


> Moin Jungs...
> 
> bei uns am Bach fange ich regelmäßig nur kleine Bachforellen... Als Köder benutze ich aber auch nur einen Spinner der Größe 1 oder 2!
> 
> ...




Probier mal nen Illex Squirrel im Trutille desing aus der geht bei mir am Forellenbach extrem gut


----------



## W-Lahn (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wenn in seinem Bachabschnitt keine großen BaFos stehen wird ihm mit Sicherheit auch kein Illex-Wobbler weiterhelfen...


----------



## pionier2511 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Größere Forellen giebts in jedem Bach , ich sehs ja bei mir wo die alten im Verein immer behaupten es gäbe da keine maßigen Forellen .
Die giebt es schon sind halt nur schlauer und wollen überlistet werden .

Und der Illex is halt einer der Köder den man recht vielseitig präsentieren kann .


----------



## Nordangler (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich bin gerade beim einkaufen für das Mittagessen, als ich mir überlege, was ich in den nächsten 90 Minuten machen sollte. Die Tendenz ging immer mehr Richtung angeln, da ich unbedingt die neuen Minis testen wollte. Gesagt, getan!!! Kaum war der Einkauf im Kofferraum verstaut, entschloss ich mich an eine Au zu fahren. Am Ziel angekommen, wurde die Wathose übergestreift, dann die Köderbox kontrolliert. Ein Blick zum Kescher genügte um mir zu sagen. Nein, du bleibst im Wagen und ich schleppe dich nicht mit. Wozu auch? Ich rechnete mit Bachforellen, höchstens in der Größe von maximal 40 cm. Die kann man ja auch so landen. Kofferraum schließen und ich stiefelte übers Feld zur Au. Hier sah ich hochgewachsendes Gras. In den letzten Wochen wollte wohl hier keiner angeln. Dies soll ja nicht mein Schaden sein, dachte ich so bei mir. Vorsichtig setzte ich nun Fuß vor Fuß und kämpfte mich durch das hohe Gras. Das Wasser war leicht angetrübt und recht dunkel. Ich entschloss mich nun, meine 28 gr. Brave-Spinnrute mit dem kupfer-roten Mini zu bestücken.
Die ersten Wurfversuche gingen genau dorthin, wo ich auch den Köder haben wollte. Nun fing ich an die ersten weiteren Würfe zu setzen. Beim einholen des Minis variierte ich dich Geschwindigkeit um zu sehen, wie es sich auf das Laufverhalten des Minis auswirkte.
3er, 4er, 5er Wurf. Dann beim 6ten Wurf konnte ich 2 Kurbelumdrehungen setzen als ein brachialer Ruck durch die Brave ging.  Ein starker Fisch hatte sich den Mini einverleibt und nahm sofort knappe 10 Meter Schnur von der Rolle. *******, dachte ich mir das ist ein Hecht. Und noch einmal *******, ich habe kein Vorfach genutzt. Nach 2 weiteren starken Fluchten konnte ich dann endlich das erste Mal meinen Gegner sehen. Oh mein Gott, eine kapitale Bachforelle schraubte sich aus dem Wasser. Bloß wo war mein Kescher?? Im Auto, ich faule Sau, wollte ihn ja nicht mitschleppen. Nun begann ich mich vorsichtig in die Au reingleiten zu lassen.  Immer wieder nahm die Forelle bei den Fluchten Schnur von der Rolle. Ich parierte jedes Mal und konnte einige Meter Schnur zurück erobern. Nun hatte ich die Bachforelle soweit, dass ich die erste Handlandung versuchen konnte. Doch die Forelle war nicht dumm und nahm sofort wieder die Fluchtversuche auf. Nach 4 weiteren Fluchten hatte ich die Bachforelle soweit um die nächste Handlandung zu versuchen. Dieses Mal klappte der Griff und ich konnte sie fest greifen. Sofort streckte ich den Arm übers Land um die Bachforelle zu sicher. Jeder der schon mal versucht hat, weiß wie schwierig die Handlandung einer kapitalen Bachforelle ist.  Nach dem landen stieg auch ich ans Ufer und konnte nun die Bachforelle in Ruhe betrachten. Der Köder saß tief und fest im Maul. Nach dem die Bachforelle abgeschlagen war und die Fotos im Kasten waren, folgte eine Bisszigarette. 
Ich hatte heute wieder einmal erlebt, dass alles anders kommen kann als man denkt.
Ein neuer Köder wird getestet und gleich von einer kapitalen Bachforelle genommen. Der Kescher liegt im Wagen und man muss ruhig bleiben, um eine Handlandung sicher zu gestalten. Nun packte ich meine Sachen und fuhr nach Hause. Dort machte mein Sohn dann noch ein paar Fotos mit mir und der Bachforelle. Dies ist dieses Jahr die zweite Bachforelle, die ich entnommen habe. Das Erlebnis mit diesem Fight, ist aber einer der schönsten in den letzten Jahren.
Länge: 58 cm:l

Sven


----------



## Der-Graf (19. Juni 2012)

Petri, Nordangler! Das ist mal ein geiler Fisch und ein schön zu lesender Bericht. Die Spannung überträgt sich direkt auf den Leser und man will selbst sofort ans Wasser...


----------



## W-Lahn (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Nordangler: Petri zum Ausnahmefisch!#6

@ Pionier:
1. Du meinst also das  für die "Überlistung" einer kapitalen Bafo  ein Illex-Wobbler nötig ist? 
Muss ich dir leider widersprechen, es kommt vielmehr auf die Wahl der Stelle, die Wurftechnik und das Verhalten am Wasser an... Köder sind meist sekundär (müssen halt dem Beutespektrum entsprechen)...
2. Ich muss auch deiner Aussage widersprechen, dass es in JEDEM Bach Kapitale gäbe: 
Trotz Illex-Wobbler kannst du  nämlich  in einem nährstoffarmen Gebirgsbach keine Großforellen erwarten


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Beruhigt euch doch erstmal! Natürlich kann man auch mit Spinnern große Forellen fangen, aber ich glaube schon, dass wobbler die Erfahrenen Forellen eher übzeugen können, weil sie einem echtem fischchen vom aussehen und laufverhalten näh kommen! Es muss ja nicht gleich ein illex sein, wobei der natürlich sehr gut läuft, aber ich würde es mal mit größeren ködern probieren, weil es sich für eine große forelle natürlich ein größerer anreiz ist mit einer einzigen jagd mehr Futter zu bekommen! 
@johnny walker: ich finde es erbärmlich, wenn du jetzt blöde kommentare gegen pionier ablässt! Konstruktive kritik ist ja gut, aber nicht SO!


----------



## Nils_Buxtehude (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ok gut! danke schon mal für ein paar Antworten! ich werde mal auf Wobbler umsteigen, muss mal ein bisschen experimentieren


----------



## Fred1987 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

beruhig dich w-lahn.. 

er hat doch nur gesagt, dass er es mal mit dem illex wobbler probieren kann. war doch nur ein vorschlag und kein befehl!


----------



## allrounderab (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zur großen Bafo. Die Story ist echt mitreißend geschrieben, aber einen Punkt hätte ich, ohne dass es bitte falsch verstanden wird. Ich hoffe es nimmt wirklich jeder einen Kescher mit. Es wäre doch zu schade einen tollen Fisch zu verlieren, nur weil man keinen Kescher dabei hat. Zudem ist es sicher besser und schneller falls der Fisch wieder back to the roots soll. Wie gesagt ich möchte in keinster Art und Weise stänkern.

Also nochmals dickes Petri zum tollen Fang.


----------



## Nordangler (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

allrounderab keine Angst da verstehe ich dich nicht falsch. Aber ich nehme äußerst selten einen Kescher mit. Da bin ich in gewisser Weise doch ein Spieler. Der Fisch soll jede Chance haben und ich will aus meinen Fehlern lernen. Keschern kann ja jeder, aber Handlandung bei fast allen Fischarten können wenige. 
Ich habe ja schon einige große Fische verloren aber das ist ok so. Vor allem weil ich fast alles zurücksetze. Vor allem glaube ich, dass eine Handlandung schonender ist. Gerade bei Bachforellen. Ein Kescher kann da zu viel Ärger bereiten wenn sich die Haken im Netz verfangen und auch noch beim Fisch im Maul befinden.

Zum kleinen Disput oben. Ich fische eher selten Spinner im Fließgewässer, vor allem da wo tiefere Gumpen sich befinden. Diese kann ich mit einem Wobbler wesentlich besser befischen.

Sven


----------



## Maik (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

tach zusammen 
also ich nehm auch eigentlich nie einen kecher mit wenn ich warte da seh ich ihn als eher sinnfrei an 
bei der uferfischerei sollte man doch darauf zurück greifen weil der weg zum wasser oft länger ist als man denkt :q 
zum tehma wobbler meines erachtens um ein vielfaches besser als spinner wobei der luckycraft noch besser läuft als der illex und bei mir im direktem vergleich mehr fisch bringt


ps super fisch nordangler mein bp ist 55


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@maik: welchen lucky craft meinst du? habe die noch nir gefischt und würde die gerne mal mit den illex und rapala vergleichen


----------



## Nordangler (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hiltownbarsch versuch es mal mit dem Pointer 48.

Sven


----------



## pionier2511 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> @Nordangler: Petri zum Ausnahmefisch!#6
> 
> @ Pionier:
> 1. Du meinst also das  für die "Überlistung" einer kapitalen Bafo  ein Illex-Wobbler nötig ist?
> ...



Ich meine nicht dabei das es unbedingt nen Illex sein muss aber Die dinger sind nunmal top und fangen gut , sicher kommt es darauf an wie man sich am wasser bewegt weclche stellen und so weiter aber dann brauch man hier auch nicht fragen welche köder man am besten nemen soll .


----------



## Maik (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> @maik: welchen lucky craft meinst du? habe die noch nir gefischt und würde die gerne mal mit den illex und rapala vergleichen




also ich fische den hier 
*Lucky Craft Pointer 48SP*


----------



## Maik (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



pionier2511 schrieb:


> Ich meine nicht dabei das es unbedingt nen Illex sein muss aber Die dinger sind nunmal top und fangen gut , sicher kommt es darauf an wie man sich am wasser bewegt weclche stellen und so weiter aber dann brauch man hier auch nicht fragen welche köder man am besten nemen soll .



das ein behutsammes annähern erforderlich ist um an die scheuen grossen rann zu kommen ist klar


----------



## raubfisch33 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

moin,
dann will ich mich mal als bachforellen freak einmischen in diesem thread
ich bin so ziemlich jeden tag am bach. seit 125 jahren ist meine familie pächter einer insgesamt 8 km langen bachstrecke.
top bestand von bachforellen, ab und zu regenbogenforellen, eher selten aale, und sehr selten saiblinge. und das beste: ich kann vom balkon aus angeln
werde dann jetzt mal wo ich diesen thread gefunden hab mich öfters melden.
 und fange ml mit einer 44er die ich eben mit wurm am drop shot system gefangen habe an. außer der 44er ging heute nicht viel, nur ein paar schniepel.

gruß, lukas!#6


----------



## W-Lahn (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Heil!
Da kann man ja neidisch werden, Pächter einer 8km langen Bachstrecke und die möglichkeit vom Balkon zu angeln#6
Mich würde mal interessieren ob oder wie oft ihr besetzt und ob die Saiblinge sich auch selbst vermehren?


----------



## raubfisch33 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Dank!!
ja, is schon was schönes

also, wir haben bis vor 2 jahren jedes jahr 350 bachforellen besetzt. saiblinge wurden vor 15 jahren mal besetzt, seitdem nicht mehr, also ja, sie vermehren sich anscheinend selbst.
die regenbogenforellen kommen durch unsere fischteiche in den bach, die bei hochwasser direkte verbindung mit dem bach haben. 
mittlerweile besetzten wir nicht mehr, da der betand extrem gut ist.

gruß lukas#6


----------



## Nordangler (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nachdem ich gestern mit meiner Frau auf einer hölzernen Hochzeit war, musste heute morgen, mein Auto abgeholt werden. Da bei mir noch alles schlief, fragte ich meine Mutter, ob sie mich schnell zur Gaststätte fahren könnte, damit ich mein Auto wieder bekomme.
Da meine Angelausrüstung auch im Auto lag, entschloss ich mich dann, noch schnell ein paar Würfe zu machen. Kurz darauf war ich an der Au. Wathose an und die Rute packen war schnell erledigt. Nach einem kurzen Fußmarsch war ich dann am Ort meiner Begierde.
Als erstes entschloss ich mich den Minibaby-Wobbler zu testen. Nach einigen Würfen bekam ich den ersten Biss. Ein kurzer Drill entbrannte und nach knapp einer Minute konnte ich die erste Bachforelle landen. Mit knappen 30 cm ein schönes Tier. Schnell war sie vom Haken gelöst und konnte dann wieder schwimmen gehen. Ein paar Minuten später und 50 Meter weiter bekam ich den nächsten Biss. Diesmal war sofort zu merken, dass der Fisch größer war.
Nach einigen Fluchten war aber auch diese Bachforelle mit der Hand gelandet. Nun noch schnell ein Foto. Verzweifelt suchte ich die Kamera. Mist!!! Die lag noch im Auto. Also schnell den Einzelhaken gelöst und die Bachforelle zurückgesetzt. Geschätzte 40 cm hatte dieses Prachtexemplar.
Nun ging es erst einmal zum Auto zurück und die Kamera holen. Nach dem die Kamera eingepackt war und ich wieder am Wasser stand, entschloss ich mich zu einer anderen Vorgehensweise. Ich wollte Bachaufwärts fischen. Ein neuer Hotspot wurde angestrebt.
Hier angekommen merkte ich schon nach einigen Würfen, dass mit der Brave-Spinnrute 28 gr. der Mini nicht gut zu fischen ist Bachaufwärts. Hier wäre eine UL-Rute besser geeignet. Also wechselte ich den Köder auf einen Pointer. Nach einigen Würfen zeigte sich, dass dies, eine gute Idee war. Die nächste Bachforelle hatte sich den Pointer einverleibt. Kurz darauf  hatte ich die Forelle ausgedrillt und per Hand gelandet. Schnell ein paar Fotos und auch diese Forelle durfte in ihr Element zurück.
Es ging weiter und nach ein paar Minuten kam ein Biss. Ich kam nicht mal zum anschlagen und die Bachforelle schraubte sich aus dem Wasser. Dabei schüttelte sie sich und mir flog der Wobbler entgegen. Nun war es an der Zeit eine Zigarette zu rauchen. Dabei blieb ich still im Wasser stehen. Nach knappen 5 Minuten setzte ich dann den ersten Wurf. Kaum war der Wobbler im Wasser gelandet und ich knapp 2 Meter Schnur eingekurbelt hatte kam der Biss. Diesmal gelang mir ein kurzer Anschlag. Wieder hatte eine Bachforelle den Wobbler genommen. Auch dieses Tier hatte reichlich Power. Nach 2-3 Minuten hatte ich dieses schöne Tier ausgedrillt. Nach der Handlandung schlug ich das Tier ab und machte dann noch ein paar Fotos. In den nächsten 20 Minuten bekam ich noch 2 Bisse, die sich als kleine Bachforellen um die 25 cm entpuppten.
Nun ging es nach Hause. Hier wurde die Forelle vermessen. Mit schönen 42 cm wartet sie nun auf ihren Einsatz im Räucherofen.

Sven


----------



## raubfisch33 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri heil!
schöner bericht, und geiler fisch!!#6
ich werd gleich auch nochmal losziehen

gruß lukas


----------



## Tackle Berry Finn (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hi
mal eine frage, ich fische hauptsächlich mit so mini wobblern auf forellen. Nun war ich freitag und samstag und hab in den zwei tagen ^^ 5mini wobbler und 4 kleine gufi verloren, das geht langsam ins geld so ein mini wobbler kostet schon mal knappe 10euro meistens mehr. Könnt ihr mir fängige mini wobbler empfehlen die nicht so teuer sind  http://www.abugarcia-fishing.de/cat...4/jerk-baits,904/rocket-mini-minnow,6804.html amfängisten sind bei mir diese köder von abu. doch mit ca 9 euro geht das schon ins geld wenn ich dauernt die teile verliere. Geht einfach schnell das einer mal hängen bleibt im fluss oder weil man ins gebüsch am andern ufer wirft oder in einen baum oder busch am ufer  wäre toll wenn ihr mir weiter helfen könntet. 
mfg


----------



## Nordangler (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war heute Vormittag mal kurz für 2 Stunden unterwegs um einige Bachforellen zu erhaschen. Schon nach kurzer Zeit kam der erste Biss. Nach kurzem Drill konnte ich eine 34 cm Regenbogenforelle landen. Es folgten in der nächsten Stunde eine 35er Bachforelle und 2 weitere Regenbogenforellen mit 42 cm und 44 cm. Dazu ein 55er Hecht und ein kleiner Barsch. Was die Regenbogenforellen da in der Au gemacht haben kann ich nicht sagen. Zumindest sind das meine ersten dort seit 15 Jahren. Wahrscheinlich ist irgendwo ein Zuchtbecken übergelaufen. Was solls!! Ich habe mich gefreut. Nun geht es gleich trotz starkem Regen weiter zum angeln. Ich denke ich werde wohl keiner Sau begegnen.


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@tackle berry finn: Von balzer gibts n paar aus der colonel reihe: damit fange ich an hängerträchtigen stellen ganz gut und für 2,50€ kann man da auch schonmal einen verlireren!


----------



## Horn10 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Colonel (Gold) Reihe finde ich auch sehr genial. Außerdem sind die Powercatcher von Spro ziemlich genial. Preis ähnlich wie die von Balzer


----------



## Lautertaler (24. Juni 2012)

Ja die von Spro für knapp 3 &euro; laufen sehr gut! 
Habe ich schon viele Forellen mit überlisten können!!!

Geschrieben auf meinem GT-I9001 mit Forum Runner


----------



## Tackle Berry Finn (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

|supergri
na das sind ja schon ein paar tips 
vielen dank  falls noch mehr kommen auch gut#6


----------



## DerAndi (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ködertest bestanden!!! Erster Wurf, erster Fisch!!! Wilde Bachforelle, kein Besatzfisch hähä. Das an ner leichten Baitcaster. Dank der gigantischen Strömung kann man den Tiefläufer fischen da er nie unter 1m kommt :vik:


----------



## Hot Rod (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Am Wochenende hab ich mich mal für ein paar Stunden an der Ilm auf die Pirsch gemacht. Nach etlichen Würfen mit dem "Balzer Colonel Holo Nature" im Bafo Design (3g, 6cm) konnte ich ne 35´er landen.





Grüße aus Thüringen

Marco


----------



## flasha (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War gestern abend für ne Stunde an der Ruhr ein paar neue Köder testen. Habe mir einen Abu Tormenator Floating zugelegt 50mm. Leider will dieser nicht "wobbeln". Nutze geflochtene + No-Knot und Fluocarbon 0,20 + kleinem Wirbel. Kann es daran liegen?

Leider war es sehr windig gestern und ich kam an einige Stellen nicht ran, da der liebe Bauer noch nicht gemäht hat.  Die besten Stellen sind zur Zeit zugewuchert...ätzend!


----------



## lippechris (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich habe mir diesen Wobbler auch vor kurzem gekauft und meiner "wobbelt" auch nicht. Hab mal gehört dass ältere Tormentors aus dieser Serie besser laufen sollen. Habe auch mal einen in 90mm gehabt, der lief super!


----------



## W-Lahn (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute Mittag mal kurz am Bach und konnte ein paar kleine BaFos verhaften..


----------



## waterwild (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



> [Leider will dieser nicht "wobbeln"/QUOTE]
> 
> Muss ich leider bestätigen. Nicht gerade auf Tormentor bezogen, aber ich habe dieses Jahr schon öfter in die Billigkiste gegriffen und so ein paar Nieten gezogen. Ich habe meinem Händler alle wieder zurück getragen.
> 
> Die Qualität der günstigeren Wobbler wird zusehends schlechter...


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> War heute Mittag mal kurz am Bach und konnte ein paar kleine BaFos verhaften..



Fischst du ernsthaft Spinner ohne wirbel, oder hast du noch n Vorfach vorgeschaltet, von dem man den Wirbel nicht sieht?


----------



## W-Lahn (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hab nur zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach einen Wirbel geschaltet. Ich nehme mal an du willst mich auf ein potentielles Vedrallen aufmerksam machen?
Bei Mepps und Effzett Spinnern hab ich ein Verdrallen noch nie erlebt, da rotiert  normalerweise  das Spinner-Blättchen sauber um die Achse.


----------



## Nordangler (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

In den letzten Tagen war ich ein paar mal los. Jedes Mal Bachforellen bis 35 cm. Eine größere um die 45 cm habe ich samt meinen Pointer 48 SP verloren. Die Schnur ist gerissen. War eine 0,25er monofile. Frisch aufgespult. Mußwohl irgendwo über eine Muschel oder ähnlichen gezogen haben. Dazu gabe es auch reichlich handlange Barsche.


----------



## raubfisch33 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

moin,
in den letzten tagen ging nicht sonderlich viel, forellen bis 30, hoffe die nächsten tage lassen sich wieder kapitale fangen!

gruß lukas


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Ich war heute Vormittag mal kurz für 2 Stunden unterwegs um einige Bachforellen zu erhaschen. Schon nach kurzer Zeit kam der erste Biss. Nach kurzem Drill konnte ich eine 34 cm Regenbogenforelle landen. Es folgten in der nächsten Stunde eine 35er Bachforelle und 2 weitere Regenbogenforellen mit 42 cm und 44 cm. Dazu ein 55er Hecht und ein kleiner Barsch. Was die Regenbogenforellen da in der Au gemacht haben kann ich nicht sagen. Zumindest sind das meine ersten dort seit 15 Jahren. Wahrscheinlich ist irgendwo ein Zuchtbecken übergelaufen. Was solls!! Ich habe mich gefreut. Nun geht es gleich trotz starkem Regen weiter zum angeln. *Ich denke ich werde wohl keiner Sau begegnen.*




aber ich bin gestern einer sau begegnet, und zwar einer wilden mit frischlingen.ist aber alles gut ausgegangen und 2 bafos  von 40 und 46cm gabs obendrein :k


----------



## florianparske (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Am Sonntag Abend hats auch bei mir mal gerappelt.
Eine wunderschöne wilde 46er Bachforelle auf schwarzen Woolley Bugger.
Mein bisher größter Fisch mit der Fliegenrute... |supergri

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



florianparske schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger!
> 
> Am Sonntag Abend hats auch bei mir mal gerappelt.
> Eine wunderschöne wilde 46er Bachforelle auf schwarzen Woolley Bugger.
> ...



Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, wann ich das letzte mal ne so geil gefärbte Forelle gesehen hab! DICKES PETRI!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

traumhafter morgen:  :l

heute morgen gabs ne 65er für mich und als zugabe noch eine 60er mefo


----------



## Der-Graf (6. Juli 2012)

*__* Traum! Doppeltes DICKES Petri!


----------



## Pikefisher_8 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Geile Fische!!

Petri :m


----------



## W-Lahn (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri! #6


----------



## Nordangler (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Dorschwilli

Vorhin mußte ich noch eine reparierte Rolle wegbringen. Die Gelegenheit nutze ich um ein paar Würfe an der Au zu machen. Gleich zu Anfang stieg eine 25er Bachforelle ein. Die nächsten 30 Minuten brachten ein paar Nachläufer. An einem Wehr angekommen kam dann eine 27 Bachforelle auf meinen Pointer. Nun wechselte ich den Köder auf mein heißgeliebten Minibaby. Nach einigen Würfen bewegte ich mich Au-abwärts. Unter einigen Weiden schlenzte ich dann den Mini unter die Büsche. Ein paar Meter ließ ich ihn noch treiben, ehe ich den Bügel schloß und den Mini einholte. Auf einmal ging ein Ruck durch die Rute und ein schöner Kampf entbrannte. Nach 3 Minuten konnte ich dann eine 35 cm lange Bachforelle landen. An einem weiteren Wehr bekam ich dann noch einen handlangen Barsch und eine 31er Bachforelle. Nach einem weiteren Köderwechsel bekam ich an einem gestauten Bereich einen großen Hecht an die Leine. Ich tippe ihn auf ca. 80 cm Nach kurzem Drill verlor ich ihn aber. Nichts desto Trotz war ich von dem Angeltag hoch begeistert.


----------



## Allrounder_Tobi (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hier mal paar bilder von 2012:
IMG_3019 (2).jpg
IMG_2878.jpg
IMG_3006.jpg
IMG_3002.jpg
IMG_3379.jpg

keine rießen aber trotzdem sehr schöne fische :vik:


----------



## Nordangler (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War mal wieder los.
Am ersten Spot angekommen, bekam ich gleich einen Biss von einem handlangen Barsch. Danach gab es 3 kleine Bachforellen um die 22 cm. ich entschloss mich, zu einen anderen Spot zu wechseln. Auch hier folgten sofort Bisse, die sich wiederrum als handlange Barsche entpuppten. Dann gab es Bisse von 4 Bachforellen. Eine 33er nahm als erstes den Köder gefolgt von 2 Endzwanziger. Der vierte Fisch war dann eine 39er Bachforelle.
Hier nach wechselte ich erneut den Spot. Hier gab es dann 5 Bafos von 27 cm bis 37 cm. Am nächsten Standort angekommen bekam ich wieder 4 Barsche, etwas größer als Handlang und 2 Bachforellen, beide um die 30 cm. Nach dem nächsten Wechsel bekam ich einen schönen Biss und konnte eine 44er Schönheit landen. Diese entnahm ich dann auch. Nach dem abschlagen wollte ich den Haken lösen, als noch einmal die Bafo zappelte und mir dabei einen Haken bis zum Anschlag in den Finger rammte. Nun noch schnell alles versorgen, zum Auto und ab ins Krankenhaus wo mir der Haken operativ entfernt wurde. :m


Sven


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war heute auch mal wieder los. schnell mal an einem spot bei strömendem Regen den joker von quantum getestet, 2 mal geworfen und ich hing!
nach 10sekunden bewegte sich der hänger aber und nach ner weiteren minute hatt ich noch noch ne ca 3x4cm große schuppe auf dem haken. vermute mal nen karpfen um die 5-6kilogramm dahinter! später noch n paar nachläufer und nen 25er barsch, aber bei nem wasseranstieg von 10cm in 5 minuten lief nicht viel heute


----------



## Alexander2781 (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
ich war auch wieder mal los, hatte es eigentlich auf Bafos abgesehen, gefangen habe ich einen 35er Aitel (Döbel), Köder war ein 3er kupferner Mepps. 

P.S. Petri Heil an alle Fänger, aber auch an die tapferen Schneiderlein.


----------



## Nordangler (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So teste ich erst mal immer meine Forellenköder.

Sven


----------



## Doc Plato (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nordangler schrieb:


> So teste ich erst mal immer meine Forellenköder.
> 
> Sven



Schönes Piercing, aber an der Hand sicherlich nervig...


----------



## marcus7 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

|bigeyes Wie rausgeholt? Mit Zange oder unter örtlicher Betäubung und Skalpell?

lg


----------



## Nordangler (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mit örtlicher Betäubung und Skapell. :m
beide Haken saßen bis auf dem Knochen. Keine 24 Stunden später war ich wieder da und habe mir den nächsten Drilling raus holen lassen. Diesmal an der Fingerspitze unter dem Nagel bis zum Anschlag.#6
Die haben auch schön gelacht, dass ich gleich 2 x da war.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die gab es bevor ich mir den nächsten Drilling in den Finger gejagt habe.

Sven


----------



## flasha (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Nordangler: Du solltest "Drilling-Verbot" bekommen.  Gute Besserung und Petri!

@all: Petri zu den schönen Fischen!


----------



## Freja (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Nordangler

wie schafft man sowas den 2 mal hintereinander? Einmal versteh ich ja  Aber 2 mal? |kopfkrat

Schicke Forelle


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

bei mir gabs gestern diese beiden schönheiten-  die 43er durfte mit
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








@ nordangler : war auch schon 2x beim doc wegen haken im finger-hab mir aber 6 jahre zeit fürs zweite mal gegönnt


----------



## Nordangler (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

dorchwilli Petri zur Schönheit.
40 Jahre nicht ein Haken im Finger, dann in einer Woche 3 x.
Ist doch auch ok, auch wenn es ärgerlich ist.

Sven


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich stecke die immer durch den finger wieder raus und kneife die spitze vom drilling ab. dann gehen die problemlos wieder zurück, aber das ist halt geschmackssache!


----------



## marcus7 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> Ich stecke die immer durch den finger wieder raus und kneife die spitze vom drilling ab. dann gehen die problemlos wieder zurück, aber das ist halt geschmackssache!




Das will ich mal sehen, wenn die Hakenspitze auf dem Knochen sitzt oder einfach nur gerade und nicht seitlich drin steckt.

Ich hatte letztens "nur" nen 10er Einzelhaken im Daumen sitzen, da konnte ich nix wieder raus stecken...
Hatte auch keine Lust zum Arzt zu gehen, da hab ich ihn mit der Zange rückwärts gegen den Wiederhaken rausgerissen.
Das ist Wahnsinn wie fest das menschl. Gewebe ist, musste ziehen wie ein irrer, hat aber geklappt.

Bei größeren Haken bestimmt Grenzwärtig|bigeyes.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ergebnis der heutigen pirsch:4 fische- bester war heute ne 54er,unter dem treibgut kam sie hervorgeschnellt........


----------



## Nordangler (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri dorschwilli. Scheint ja reichlich kapitale Bafos bei dir zu geben.

Sven


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Petri dorschwilli. Scheint ja reichlich kapitale Bafos bei dir zu geben.
> 
> Sven



dafür muß ich aber auch an stellen wo kein anderer vorher war, der bach ist dort zugewachsen bis zum geht nicht mehr|uhoh:     

brennessel und schilf über 2 meter hoch- und manchmal ist der bachlauf nur noch zu erahnen-fast komplett zugewachsen nur noch wenig freie wasserfläche-aber was macht man nicht alles, für einen guten fisch....


----------



## Nordangler (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

das mache ich auch dorschwilli, aber so oft bekomme ich nicht diese großen Fische.
Wo kommst du eigentlich her. Kannst mir auch gerne per PN schreiben.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gestern Abend gab es statt Bachforellen 7 Barsche bis 30 cm. Das Wasser war auch gut angetrübt durch den starken Regen der letzten Tage.

Sven


----------



## stouk (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hallo leute.
bin neu hier im forum ich bin seit fünf jahren angler und seit diesem jahr hat mich das bachforellen spinnfischen gepackt.. bin darin für meine verhältnisse recht erfolgreich seit dem ich mir ne wathose zugelegt habe.. außer bei hochwasser :r nun meine frage an euch, wie angeln ihr denn bei hochwasser ? was für köder benuzt ihr ? wathose oder nicht ? oder lohnt es sich nicht los zu pirschen ??


----------



## Nordangler (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

stouk willkommen bei uns Bafosüchtigen. Lohnen tut das angeln sich immer. Auch bei Hochwasser. Wathose habe ich auch fast immer an.
Als Köder verwende ich in der Regel Wobbler bis 6 cm, Spinner bis Größe 3 und schlanke Blinker bis 10 gr. und Barsch und Salmonidenlöffel. Dazu noch kleine Twister oder Gummifische wenn es erlaubt ist.

Sven

Sven


----------



## Bonifaz (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kann nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder ein Erfolg verbuchen :vik:

38 cm #6

Und das schönste: Der Urlaub fängt jetzt an...


----------



## Gxxmxn (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey hey 

Am Wochenende an der Hase gewesen nach 2-3 Würfen kam diese Schönheit zu Tage.


----------



## Lautertaler (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war heute das erste mal mit meiner neuen  Mitchell UL 0-3g am Wasser und was soll ich sagen, ich habe schon lange nicht mehr so einen Spaß gehabt .
Gefischt habe ich in einem Bach der durchschnittlich 1 - 2,5m tief und ca 2 - 3m Breit ist.
Als Köder habe ich verschiedene Wobbler der Marke Spro und Cormoran gefischt.

Nachdem ich ein paar schöne Barsche gefangen hatte ist die erste Bachforelle eingestiegen.
Leider war die gerade so am Schonmaß .
An der gleichen Stelle biss dann eine Regenbogenforelle von 40cm und 747g.Ich hatte eine ganz schöne Mühe , und drillte ca 10 min am feinen Gerät.

Dies konnte ich noch mal toppen als an einer anderen Stelle dann eine Bachforelle von 46cm und 1182g gebissen hat.
Nach ca 15 min konnte ich dann aber auch diese per Handlandung landen.

Mein Fazit für diesen Angeltag; 
Ich hätte mir  schon viel früher so eine UL Rute zulegen sollen, macht absolut Fun dieses "Geschirr"


----------



## Nordangler (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Lauertaler Petri zu den Fischen. Am UL-Geschirr bringen sie wirklich eine Menge Spaß. Vor allem merkt man auch jeder Bewegung des Köders.
 Ich muß nun selber mein Geschirr eine Nummer höher schrauben und fische jetzt die Brave in 6-28 gr. Das liegt aber mit daran, dass nun die Meerforellen und Lachse da sind. Da hat das UL-Tackle evtl doch leichte Schwierigkeiten wenn eine Salmonide von 90 cm + einsteigt.

Sven


----------



## Tigersclaw (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Lautertaler: Hust klug********rmodus an "das is aber ne BACHforelle" . Trotzdem schicker fisch. 

allgemein ziemlich schöner threat.. schaut man immer gern mal vorbei.

Allgemeine Frage: Wie macht ihr das mit den Drilligen beim gezielten Forellenangeln? Wechselt Ihr die durch einzelhaken aus um die kleinen nicht zu verangeln? Und vor allem, welche erfahrungen habt ihr damit?

claw

ps: Ich finds schade, das so wenige Fliegenfischer hier posten


----------



## Nordangler (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

claw das ist ein heikles Thema was du da ansprichst.
Drilling oder Einzelhaken. ich persönlich fische mit beidem und überlasse auch jedem seine eigene Form der Wahl. 
Ein Einzelhaken kann auch mitunter mehr Schaden anrichten als ein Drilling.
In der Regel sitzen bei einem Biss 2 haken des Drillings. Gut sind 2 Löcher bei der Forelle, die wieder zuwachsen. Die Verpilzungsgefahr ist meistens recht gering, da die Löcher recht klein sind. Das bedeutet natürlich vorsichtiges lösen des Hakens. 
bei einem Einzelhaken haben wir zwar nur ein Loch, dieses ist aber oft größer, da sich das Gewicht des Fisches und die Zugkraft während des Drills sich nur auf diesen Haken verteilt. Auch dieses Loch birgt die Gefahr der Verpilzung und ist evtl sogar etwas höher da das Locher größer ist. Viele der Einzelhaken sind auch dickwandiger als die Haken bei einem Drilling.

Letzendlich bin ich der Meinung jeder soll es für sich entscheiden und keiner hat das Recht, jemand anderem diese Entscheidung abzunehmen oder sich darüber aufzuregen wie der Kollege fischt.


Sven


----------



## Tigersclaw (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hmm ich hab einige meiner miniwobbler eben auf Einzelhaken umgebaut. Da ich aber kaum noch mit der Spinne auf Forelle unterwegs bin, konnt ich das noch nicht testen. Überlege sogar, ob ich die Widerhaken auch noch andrücke. Bins vom Fliegenfischen gewohnt und kann eigentlich sagen, das ich wegen dem angedrückten Widerhaken noch kein Fisch verloren hab.

Deine Theorie mit dem Löchern hat schon was, wobei die kleinen Forellen bei uns oft alle 3 Spitzen drin haben und das Maul ist zugenagelt...

Sicher das soll auch kein Vorwurf oder so sein...Soll jeder so angeln wie er darf und mag. Wollt nur ma nach euren Erfahrungen fragen 

claw


----------



## Nordangler (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

claw habe ich auch nicht als Vorwurf aufgefasst.  
Sagte nur das du ein heikles Thema ansprichst. Du siehst ja ich habe kein Problem meine Meinung öffentlich zu vertreten, da ich sachlich bin und jedem seine Angelei gönne, solange er sich im gesetzlichen Rahmen befindet.

Bei einigen Wobblern habe ich auch den Drilling gegen einen Einzelhaken ausgetauscht, mußte aber auch feststellen ( so habe ich es für mich gesehen) das dies, dass Laufverhalten negativ  beinflusst. Danach habe ich den Tausch wieder rückgängig gemacht.
Andere Wobbler haben von vornerein einen Einzelhaken ohne Widerhaken wie zb. meine Minibabys. Genial um unter Bäumen und Büschen zu fischen, wo man mit anderen Wobblern nicht hinkommt. 

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hier mal ein Bild vom Mini. Als Größenvergleich ein 1 Eurostück.

Sven


----------



## catfish 69 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

dickes petri an die fänger super fische !!hatte heut auch mal wieder glück!!ne 45er mit nem ugly wobbler den ich dann noch abriss(schnief!!)hier noch a bild von der schönen die aber auf einem auge blind war!!gruss catfish


----------



## Nordangler (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schnell mal los zum angeln. Dies ist ja schon immer einer meiner Devisen gewesen. So machte ich mich auch heute Morgen schnell auf dem Weg. Da ich nur eine Stunde Zeit hatte, entschloss ich mich, zur nah gelegenen Au zu fahren. Dort angekommen wurde das Tackle aufgerüstet und die Watsachen angezogen. Ein kurzer Fußmars...ch und ich stand am Ort meiner Begierde. Ein Blick reichte um mir zu sagen, dass hier lange keiner mehr geangelt hat. Dies ließ mich etwas frohlocken. Die ersten Würfe waren schnell gemacht. Dabei bewegte ich mich langsam und geduldig der Au aufwärts. An einer markanten Stelle angekommen, ließ ich wieder und wieder den Wobbler ins Wasser schnellen. Nach dem 7ten Wurf war es dann soweit. Ein Schlag fuhr durch meine Brave-Spinnrute und knapp 10 Meter Schnur wurden mir von der Rolle gerissen. Dann konnte ich den Fisch stoppen. Schnell war mir auf Grund des Fluchtverhaltens klar, dass sich ein Hecht den Wobbler geschnappt hatte. Ein paar Minuten später hatte ich dann auch den Esox gelandet. Mit 59 cm kein Riese aber ein toller Kämpfer. Nach einem kurzen Köderwechsel nahm sich ein Barsch den Wobbler. 2 weitere folgten. Nun wechselte ich wieder auf den alten Köder zurück. An einem überhängenden Baum machte ich auch hier mehrere Würfe. Schnell war die Rute wieder krumm. Diesmal hatte sich eine ausgebüchste Regenbogenforelle den Köder geschnappt. Mit vielen Sprüngen und Saltos versuchte sie den Wobbler abzuschütteln. Doch auch sie musste sich im Anschluß geschlagen geben und wurde gekeschert. Mit 44 cm eine Schönheit. Nach 15 Minuten folgte dann noch ein 54er Hecht beim letzten Wurf. Was für eine schöne Stunde!!!! Fazit: Man muss nicht immer lange angeln gehen um zu fangen. Entspannt fuhr ich nun nach Hause und freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour.


----------



## Rhxnxr (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Ein Einzelhaken kann auch mitunter mehr Schaden anrichten als ein Drilling.
> In der Regel sitzen bei einem Biss 2 haken des Drillings. Gut sind 2 Löcher bei der Forelle, die wieder zuwachsen. Die Verpilzungsgefahr ist meistens recht gering, da die Löcher recht klein sind. Das bedeutet natürlich vorsichtiges lösen des Hakens.
> bei einem Einzelhaken haben wir zwar nur ein Loch, dieses ist aber oft größer, da sich das Gewicht des Fisches und die Zugkraft während des Drills sich nur auf diesen Haken verteilt. Auch dieses Loch birgt die Gefahr der Verpilzung und ist evtl sogar etwas höher da das Locher größer ist. Viele der Einzelhaken sind auch dickwandiger als die Haken bei einem Drilling.



Sorry, aber da kann ich dir nicht zustimmen. Bei Forellen ist die Maulpartie ähnlich hart wie z.B. Hechten oder Zandern. Man muss schon überlange Drills haben, bevor da so grosse Löcher entstehen das Entzündungen oder Verpilzungen entstehen können. Entscheidend ist eher die Grösse des köders, der muss einfach gross genug sein das er nicht bis in den Schlund gelangt, erst da wirds wirklich gefährlich. 
Verpilzungen bei zurückgesetzten Forellen entstehen eigentlich nur durch unsachgemässe Behandlung, wie zu festes Halten beim Hakenlösen, ewige Fotosessions, falsche kescher etc.

Einzelhaken am Wobbler haben den Vorteil, das der Zug im Drill auf diesen einen Haken zentriert ist, aber  bei etwas grösseren benutze ich auch Drillinge (mit angedrückten Widerhaken), das muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Hauptsache man lässt die Finger von Minispinnern, das sind die wahren Mordgeräte |gr:.

P.S. das man beim Fliegenfischen meist die Widerhaken andrückt, hat einen ganz praktischen Grund. Eine 16er Mucke mit Widerhaken aus dem Maulwinkel einer Äsche fummeln ist ganz, ganz eklig und allein der Stress des Hakenlösens kann so einem stressempfindlichen Fisch schon das Leben kosten.


----------



## spin-paule (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Schnell mal los zum angeln. Dies ist ja schon immer einer meiner Devisen gewesen. So machte ich mich auch heute Morgen schnell auf dem Weg. Da ich nur eine Stunde Zeit hatte, entschloss ich mich, zur nah gelegenen Au zu fahren. Dort angekommen wurde das Tackle aufgerüstet und die Watsachen angezogen. Ein kurzer Fußmars...ch und ich stand am Ort meiner Begierde. Ein Blick reichte um mir zu sagen, dass hier lange keiner mehr geangelt hat. Dies ließ mich etwas frohlocken. Die ersten Würfe waren schnell gemacht. Dabei bewegte ich mich langsam und geduldig der Au aufwärts. An einer markanten Stelle angekommen, ließ ich wieder und wieder den Wobbler ins Wasser schnellen. Nach dem 7ten Wurf war es dann soweit. Ein Schlag fuhr durch meine Brave-Spinnrute und knapp 10 Meter Schnur wurden mir von der Rolle gerissen. Dann konnte ich den Fisch stoppen. Schnell war mir auf Grund des Fluchtverhaltens klar, dass sich ein Hecht den Wobbler geschnappt hatte. Ein paar Minuten später hatte ich dann auch den Esox gelandet. Mit 59 cm kein Riese aber ein toller Kämpfer. Nach einem kurzen Köderwechsel nahm sich ein Barsch den Wobbler. 2 weitere folgten. Nun wechselte ich wieder auf den alten Köder zurück. An einem überhängenden Baum machte ich auch hier mehrere Würfe. Schnell war die Rute wieder krumm. Diesmal hatte sich eine ausgebüchste Regenbogenforelle den Köder geschnappt. Mit vielen Sprüngen und Saltos versuchte sie den Wobbler abzuschütteln. Doch auch sie musste sich im Anschluß geschlagen geben und wurde gekeschert. Mit 44 cm eine Schönheit. Nach 15 Minuten folgte dann noch ein 54er Hecht beim letzten Wurf. Was für eine schöne Stunde!!!! Fazit: Man muss nicht immer lange angeln gehen um zu fangen. Entspannt fuhr ich nun nach Hause und freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour.



Solche Sternstunden... ja, nee, so´ne SternstundE gibt´s nicht alle Tage... ein dickes PETRI #6 aus dem Süden! 

Gruß
Paul


----------



## Nordangler (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nun stehe ich heute morgen um 07.00 Uhr am Flußbett. Das Wasser rauscht in kräftigen Zügen an mir vorbei. Der Regen prasselt auf das Blätterdach über mir. Ein Blick auf das Wasser sagt mir, dass ich es mal mit dem rosafarbenen Minibaby testen soll. Schnell ist der Köder montiert und fliegt ins Wasser. Mit leichtem twitchen ziehe ich den Minicrank zu mir. Da ich weiß das hier Forellen stehen müßen, werfe ich öfters als üblich und tatsächlich bekomme ich dann meinen ersehnten Biss. Nach einem kurzen Drill lande ich die Bachforelle. Nur noch ein kurzes Foto zur Erinnerung und sie darf wieder ins Wasser. Kurze Zeit später bekomme ich den nächsten Biss. Wieder hat sich eine getupfte den Köder geschnappt. Leider steigt mir diese Schönheit kurz vor der Landung aus. In der Zwischenzeit habe ich mich schon ein Stück Flußabwärts bewegt. Auch hier stehen immer wieder Forellen. 2 x hatte ich das Glück hier einen Biss von einer kapitalen Meerforelle oder Lachs zu bekommen. Nach ein paar Würfen bekomme ich tatsächlich kurzzeitig einen Biss, der aber sofort wieder ab ist. Bevor ich dann allerdings weiter fischen kann, öffnet der Himmel seine Pforten und ein monsumartiger Regen kommt runter gefolgt mit Blitzen und Donner. Ich beschließe deshalb das angeln einzustellen und gehe zum Auto zurück. Morgen ist ja auch noch ein Tag.

Sven


----------



## bernie (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin Sven,

ich lese Dich immer sehr gerne, aber BITTE  mach doch ab und zu mal einen Absatz  .... ich bin 54 und kriege sonst Augenkrebs :m


----------



## Nordangler (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich bekam vor einigen Tagen einen Anruf von einem Bekannten. Er erzählte mir, dass er gerade Besuch aus Israel hätte und ein 10 jähriger dabei wäre, der gerne mal angeln würde und ob ich wüsste, wer so etwas machen könnte. Ich versprach ihm..., dass ich mich darum kümmern würde und machte einen Termin aus. Heute Morgen war es dann soweit und ich holte den jungen Mann ab. Mikel, so hieß der Junge, war auch sofort an der Tür als ich klingelte. Die Mutter begrüßte mich auf Englisch und sagte mir aber, dass der Sohn auch Deutsch könne. 

Nun machten wir uns auf dem Weg und ich erklärte Mikel, was vor uns liegt. Am Wasser angekommen, rüsteten wir uns aus und tapperten dann ans Wasser. Hier erzählte in den Jungangler auf was es alles an einem Fließgewässer ankommt. 

Da ein hoher Baumbestand das werfen für einen Anfänger unmöglich macht, warf ich den Köder für ihn aus und Mikel durfte dann immer einkurbeln. Schon nach wenigen Minuten hing der erste Fisch am Haken. Eine kleine Bafo hatte den Köder genommen und Mikel war stolz wie Oscar!!! 

Nun wechselte ich den Platz mit ihm, weil kleine Forellen, wollten wir ja nicht haben. Nach kurzem Fußweg sah ich eine verheißungsvolle Stelle und warf den Köder wieder aus. Beim dritten Wurf war die Rute wieder krumm. Diesmal war der Gegner energischer und riss Schnur von der Rolle. Mit einigen Worten beruhigte ich Mikel und er hielt sich an die Weisungen. Nach 3 weiteren Minuten konnte er dann seine erste gute Bachforelle landen. Mit 36 cm auch eine Schönheit.

 Da es seine erste maßige war, durfte er sie auch mit nach Hause nehmen. Nach dem abschlagen machten wir die Fotos und gingen zum nächsten Spot. Hier gab es noch eine Bachforelle in den mitte zwanziger. Schnell waren unsere 2 Stunden angeln um und hatten trotz dem hohen Wasserstand eine schöne Forelle für den Jungangler. Es hat mir eine große Freude gebracht mit dem jungen Mann angeln zu gehen und ihm zu zeigen wie das angeln hier funktioniert. Ich glaube er ist nun infiziert. :vik:

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mädels, Angler und Freunde,  wir haben die 333te Seite bei Bachforellenpirsch erreicht. Ich danke euch für die Treue und Erhaltung dieses Threads.


Sven


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Mädels, Angler und Freunde,  wir haben die 333te Seite bei Bachforellenpirsch erreicht. Ich danke euch für die Treue und Erhaltung dieses Threads.
> 
> 
> Sven


 ich hoffe, dass wir auch die seite 999 schaffen! 
dann müssen wir aber mal ein Gruppentreffen auf forelle machen


----------



## Nordangler (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jup, das wäre was!!!! 
Geschlossen an die Mörrum. 


Sven


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich glaube ich muss morgen mal 666 seiten zuspammen! hab grade eh urlaub, so dass das ginge!


----------



## bernie (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin Sven,
DANKE für die Absätze :vik:

Find ich cool, dass Du den Burschen so schön infinziert hast 
Schönes Foddo!


----------



## stouk (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

danke sven für die antwort,

ich habe mal ne frage an euch , wie sieht es bei euch mit fägen an schlammigen stecken aus ?? bei mir im vereinsgewässer gibt es "eigenglich" auf den ersten blick einen topspot und zwar unter einer großen brücke und genau daneben große baume wo die äste 3 bis 4 meter über der wasseroberfläche ragen.. das problem ist der schlammige grund meines erachtens .. oder sieht ihr das anders?? bisse giebt es an der stelle so gut wie keine.. liegt das an dem schlammigen grund ? wie sind da eure erfahrungen ??

ein paar km flussaufwerts gibt es auch ein sehr gute stelle wo ich weiß das da eine sehr große bachforelle steht ich hatte sie schon zwei mal an den haken und sie konnte sich immer befreien :r
gestern war ich wider an der stelle und habe alle köder ausprobiert ( spinner, blinker, wobbler, twister, wurm ) aber nichts! kein biss! und das lustige ist, ich sehe während ich angle die forelle und sie ingnoriert meine köder komplett sie verfolgt sie nicht und zeigt kein stück interesse #q
sie ist für unser gewässer ein echter brocken und were meine größte die ich fangen würde..WENN! es reizt mich sehr sie entlich zu überlisten.. aber wie ?? ;+ habt ihr änliche erfahrungen und ein paar tipps für mich ??

schöne grüße aus lippe:vik:


----------



## Nordangler (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

stouk auch an sandigen, schlammigen Ecken können große Forellen stehen. das habe ich auch schon selbst erlebt.
Und teste mal weiße Wobbler 4-6 cm Länge. Da stehen viele Salmoniden drauf.

Sven


----------



## florianparske (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Du kannst auch auf leicht angetrübtes Wasser warten, so habe ich meine bisher größte Bafo überlistet, die ich zuvor bei klarem Wasser schon häufiger gesehen hatte.
Und ich habe einen etwas größeren Wobbler genommen (ca. 7-9cm).

Du darfst bei dir anscheinend auch mit Naturköder fischen, dann könnte sich ein Versuch mit nem kleinen Köfi lohnen...

Gruß
Florian


----------



## randio (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

http://img708.*ih.us/img708/4696/bafoohne.jpg


----------



## bernie (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

herrlich!!!!
Petri


----------



## Der-Graf (23. Juli 2012)

Wow - DIE ist ja traumhaft schön! *__* PETRI!


----------



## randio (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke, fand ich auch...
Ich habe schon mehrere hundert Bafos gefangen, aber kaum eine war so makellos!!!


----------



## Fred1987 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri randio!! Wunderschöne Bafo!!! :m


----------



## John Carp(enter) (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

saustarker Fisch...herrlich anzusehen....dickes Petri


----------



## Nordangler (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri randio!!! Ein echt toller Fisch.


----------



## W-Lahn (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dickes Petri #6
Wie groß war denn die Schönheit?


----------



## faceman (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri, richtig schöner Fisch


----------



## Lautertaler (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Auch von mir ein dickes PETRI HEIL!!!!!#6#6#6#6#6

Wie groß und wie schwer?


----------



## randio (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Richtung 60cm ging sie, habe aber nur schnell an der Rute angehalten, drei kurze Bilder gemacht und dann ist sie mir dummerweise entglitten...


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Holy shit!|bigeyes Was für eine wunderschöne Bachforelle,ein fettes Petri randio.#6


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri und glückwunsch zu dieser schönheit....:l


----------



## Nordangler (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gestern sollte für Sergey der erste Bachforellen-Tag werden. Gegen 16.00 Uhr traf er bei mir ein. Nach kurzer Begrüßung packten wir auch schon unsere Sachen und fuhren den ersten Spot an. 
Da Sergey noch nie auf Bachforellen gefischt hatte, bekam er von mir die ersten Köder. Auf dem Weg zum ersten Point, gab es von mir auch gleich Infos, wo wir fischen und auch wie gefischt wird. Was nun folgte habe ich zwar schon erlebt aber dies in 40 Angeljahren mehr als selten. 
Sergey warf seinen Köder Stromabwärts und klappte den Bügel der Rolle zu. Nach 2 Kurbelbewegungen sahen wir von unten eine Bachforelle hochschießen und sich den Köder schnappen. Sofort tauchte die Bachforelle ab. Sergey schlug leicht an und der Haken hing. 
Nach kurzem Drill kescherte ich die Bachforelle. Mit 38 cm Länge ein schöner Fisch und für Sergey überhaubt die erste Salmonide überhaupt. Die nächsten 2 Stunden brachten dann noch einige Barsche und 2 Anfasser von Bachforellen. 

Sven


----------



## Angler 212 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

schöner Fisch #6 petri


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kommt hier noch jemand aus der Region Hildesheim?


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute war ich mal wieder an der Innerste und habe eine neue strecke zum ersten mal in diesem jahr intensiv befischt. Resultat: eine 37cm und eine 34cm bachforelle, die mir gaaaaaaaanz aus versehen aus der hand und zurück ins wasser gerutscht sind! 
danach hatte ich noch eine 31cm forelle, die ich entnommen habe, da ein nachbar von mir schon länger mal ne forelle von mir probieren wollte und die für eine person eine schöne größe hatt und kein laich im bauch war!


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (1. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute eine 35er Bachforelle mit rotem fleisch wie bei nem lachs gafangen: hattet ihr sowas auch schonmal? aus ner zuchtanlage oder teichen kann sie nicht ausgebüxt sein, da es im großen umkreis nichts derartiges gibt und makellos war sie auch( also kein besatz); ich habe im bauch nur massenweise insekten gefunden. kann das allein dadurch kommen?


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> Heute eine 35er Bachforelle mit rotem fleisch *wie bei nem lachs* gafangen: hattet ihr sowas auch schonmal? aus ner zuchtanlage oder teichen kann sie nicht ausgebüxt sein, da es im großen umkreis nichts derartiges gibt und makellos war sie auch( also kein besatz); ich habe im bauch nur massenweise insekten gefunden. kann das allein dadurch kommen?



ist bei meinen fängen ganz normal...........


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (1. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> ist bei meinen fängen ganz normal...........



bist du in so krebsreichen gewässern in küstennähe oder woher kommt das?
google mal Hildesheim, dann weißt du warum ich mich wunder. hatte das bisher auch noch nicht


----------



## hechtomat77 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> Heute eine 35er Bachforelle mit rotem fleisch wie bei nem lachs gafangen: hattet ihr sowas auch schonmal? aus ner zuchtanlage oder teichen kann sie nicht ausgebüxt sein, da es im großen umkreis nichts derartiges gibt und makellos war sie auch( also kein besatz); ich habe im bauch nur massenweise insekten gefunden. kann das allein dadurch kommen?


 
Diese Insekten nennen sich Bachflohkrebse. Es ist normal das eine wilde Forelle rotes Fleisch hat. Das Kommt von den Bachflohkrebsen, welche eigentlich in jedem "sauberen" Fliessgewässer vorkommen und als Hauptnahrung der Forellen dienen.
Astayanthin ist für die rötliche Färbung der Bachflohkrebse oder auch der Krebse zuständig. Da sich die Forellen von Bachflohkrebsen ernähren, bekommen sie rötliche Fleisch.Zuchtforellen bekommen das Astaxanthin ins Futter gemischt, damit sie rötliches Fleisch bekommen und man sie dann als Lachsforelle verkaufen kann. 
:m


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (2. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@hechtomat: klingt ja soweit alles logisch, obwohls mich wundert, dass ich das bei all den anderen noch nicht in so extremer form hatte. das war ja ne bachforelle, also keine art, die als lachsforelle gezüchtet wird ( also wird sie nirgendwo ausgebrochen sein) und das fleisch sah so aus: http://www.ochsen-blaubeuren.de/files/lachsforelle.jpg


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

wird wohl an den bachflohkrebsen liegen,wie hechtomat schon erklärt hat....








hab ich hier bei mir gefangen


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (2. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ist das von ner bachforelle oder von was anderem?


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> ist das von ner bachforelle oder von was anderem?



ist von ner bachforelle...........


----------



## hechtomat77 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> wird wohl an den bachflohkrebsen liegen,wie hechtomat schon erklärt hat....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So sieht das Fleisch meiner gefangenen BaFos auch immer aus.
Wenn  das Gewässer eine gute Wasserqualität aufweisst(das ist vermutlich auch der Fall, denn sonst gäbe es keine BaFos), dann gibts ziemlich sicher auch Bachflohkrebse.
Ich hatte letzte Woche erst eine BaFo, die hatte den ganzen Magen voll mit Bachflohkrebsen. Momentan wimmelt es im Wasser nur so von Bachflohkrebsen. Zumindest ist das bei uns so.
Freu dich, denn das beweisst, dass du ein sauberes Gewässer hast:m

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## e!k (2. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das mit dem roten Fleisch ist normal. Das bekommen mit der Zeit auch besetzte Forellen in den Fließgewässern. Dauert aber ca. ein halbes Jahr.


----------



## Bungo (2. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Um mal eines klarzustellen, das mit dem roten Fleisch bei Salmoniden ist nicht normal im Sinne von gängig!
Viele Salmoniden in Fließgewässer fressen einfach nicht genug Bachflohkrebse usw um genügend Astaxanthin einzulagern!
Und wenn in einem Gewässer genügend Futterfisch, z.B. in Form von Elritzen vorhanden sind, dann ist der Bachflohkrebs sicherlich nicht die Hauptnahrungsquelle.
Außerdem hat ein Großteil der Invertebraten kein, oder nur sehr wenig Astaxanthin in sich. Und wenn Proteinhaltigere Larven verfügbar sind, dann werden diese bevorzugt gefressen.
Es gibt aber durchaus diese Gewässer wo z.B. Bachflohkrebse die Hauptnahrung sind, und da sieht das dann so aus, und das geht sogar noch extremer.


----------



## Nordangler (3. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schön erklärt Bungo!!! 

Bei mir in den Salmonidengewässern sind reichlich Bachflohkrebse vorhanden und somit auch das Fleisch der Forellen rot- stark rötlich.

Sven


----------



## spin-paule (4. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



e!k schrieb:


> Das mit dem roten Fleisch ist normal. Das bekommen mit der Zeit auch besetzte Forellen in den Fließgewässern. Dauert aber ca. ein halbes Jahr.



Ich kenne es an meinem Hausgewässer (Kocher) auch anders herum: Manche frisch besetzten Forellen sind extrem rot (Beta-Carotin im Futter) und wenn sie im Fluss ein Weilchen überleben, wird das Fleisch mit der Zeit wieder heller. Da überwiegt wohl anstatt Bachflohkrebse der Elritzen-, Schneider- und sonstige Weißfischanteil im Futter.

Gruß
Paul


----------



## marcus7 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Es gibt auch in Gewässern die sehr viel Bachflohkrebse haben, trotzdem einige Forellen die sich voll und ganz auf Fischchen einschießen und die haben dann schneeweißes Fleisch und deutlich größere Köpfe/Mäuler.


----------



## Rhxnxr (4. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch in Gewässern die sehr viel Bachflohkrebse haben, trotzdem einige Forellen die sich voll und ganz auf Fischchen einschießen und die haben dann schneeweißes Fleisch und deutlich größere Köpfe/Mäuler.



Jenau so isses :m. Bei uns haben die kleineren auch zumindest leicht rötliches Fleisch, während die grossen fast weisses Fleisch haben weil die fast nur noch koppen und elritzen fressen.


----------



## bobbl (4. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Konnte heute zwei schöne Salmoniden fangen! Eine Bachforelle 35cmund einen Saibling 37 cm. Beide gingen auf Wobbler.#h


----------



## Nordangler (5. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Vom Flohmarkt mit meiner Frau und meinem Lütten zurück, darf ich los zumangeln, während meine beiden Süßen weiter zum nächsten Flohmarkt tingeln. Der Wagen ist wie immer schon aufgerüstet, so dass ich nur meine Wathose einpacken brauche. Nach 15 Minuten Autofahrt stehe ich an einen meiner vielen Angelmöglichkeiten. 
Die Wathose anziehen, was bei 23 ° Grad und strahlender Sonne schon Schweißausbrüche hervorruft. Nun muss ich nur noch knapp 800 Meter gehen über einige Wiesen. Die letzten Meter pirsche ich mich geduckt an. 

Ein vorsichtiger Blick über den Schilfgürtel sagt mir, dass ich an der richtigen Stelle bin. 
Als erstes montiere ich einen Lucky Craft Pointer 48 DD an meine Schnur. Die ersten Würfe gehen Bachabwärts. Danach schmeiße ich den Wobbler Bachaufwärts und hole ich schnell wieder ein.

Nach dem kein Biss kommt lasse ich mich vorsichtig ins Wasser rutschen. Nun taste ich mich Stück für Stück und äußerst langsam den Bach aufwärts. Dabei werfe ich jeder Mal den Köder vorweg und hole in einem schnellen Tempo den Köder wieder ein. 

Nach knappen 5 Minuten geht ein Schlag durch die Rute und der erste Fisch des Tages liefert einen schönen Drill ab. Nach 2 Minuten kann ich die Schönheit mit der Hand landen. Eine Bachforelle von über 30 cm hat sich den Wobbler einverleibt. 
Schnell löse ich den Haken und der Fisch darf wieder schwimmen.
 Nach weiteren 5 Minuten komme ich an ein Teilstück, der mit überhängenden Weiden, den Bach blockiert. Ich entschließe mich nun den Köder zu wechseln. Ich tausche den LC gegen mein Minibaby aus.  Schon nach dem dritten Wurf bekomme ich dann einen harten Biss. Dieser Fisch muss größer sein, denn er reißt mir einige Meter Schnur von der Rolle. Er versucht mehrmals unter die Weiden zu flüchten, doch dies vereitle ich mit dem hoch halten der Rute. Nun muss sich auch dieser Fisch geschlagen geben und gleitet über den Kescherrand. Mit über 40 cm eine wunderschöne Bachforelle.

Nun wird erst einmal eine Zigarette genossen. Dabei beobachte ich das Treiben der Libellen an der Wasseroberfläche. 
Einige Minuten später entschließe ich mich weiter zu fischen. Doch schon nach wenigen Minuten geht es erneut los. Wieder hat sich eine schöne Bachforelle den Köder genommen.
Auch sie versucht unter die Weiden zu flüchten. Die Bremse knarrt als ein paar Meter Schnur von der Rolle gezogen werden. Auch versucht die Forelle mit einigen Sprüngen aus dem Wasser, den Wobbler abzuschütteln. Doch dies misslingt ihr und ich kann sie anschließend landen. Auch sie hat über 40 cm. 
Hin und wieder mache ich eine kleine Pause und beobachte das Treiben der Tiere auf und im Wasser. Ich genieße diese Idylle.

 Dies macht das angeln aus. Ruhe zu haben und zu entspannen. In den nächsten 2 Stunden folgen noch einige Bisse wobei ich noch 4 Bachforellen und einen kleinen Barsch landen kann. Alle Bachforellen hatten eine Größe zwischen 30 cm und 40 cm
Mit einer Forelle im Schlepptau mache ich mich dann auf den Heimweg. Dabei sinniere ich darüber was mir andere Salmoniden-Angler erzählen. Im  Sommer müsste man frühmorgens oder spät am Abend los um die getupften Freunde zu fangen. Ich lächle innerlich und werde weiterhin in der wärmsten Tageszeit den Bachforellen nachstellen und die Ruhe genießen, mit dem Wissen, ich bin ja allein am Wasser.

Sven


----------



## wizo (6. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Sven schöner Bericht, großes Petri !


----------



## Angler 212 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Nordangler

dein gewässer muss ja voll mit forellen sein, wenn man bei dir mitten am tag forellen fangen kann. ich auch haben will:q

schöne bericht und petri zu den fischen :m


----------



## sunny (7. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Nordangler

Moin Sven,
lese hier immer mal wieder mit. Petri Heil zu den schönen Bafos #6. Mein Neid ist mit dir |supergri. Ist schon klasse, was du für tolle Gewässer vor der Haustür hast.


----------



## Nordangler (7. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke Jungs. 

So voll sind unsere Gewässer auch nicht und ich muß mir jeden Fisch verdienen.
Das heißt oft auch gewaltige Strecken machen. Es gibt aber ein Zeichen, wo bei mir die Forellen stehen, das habe ich nun dieses Jahr endlich herausgefunden. Nach über 15 Jahren das angeln auf Bachforellen lernen.
In den nächsten 7 Wochen wird sich es zeigen, ob ich richtig liege. Aber zu 95% denke ich das es stimmt. 
Aber ihr werdet dann es auch sehen. Bericht folgt.

Angler212 versuche es selber mal bei Mittagshitze. Weder Mensch noch Tier ist da unterwegs und die Forellen sind da bei weitem nicht so schreckhaft.

Sven


----------



## Angler 212 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hab ich heut probiert, zwar nicht mit erfolg, aber ich hatte einige anfasser (konnte die forellen teils beim biss auf den spinner sehen#q).  die bisse kamen an unterschiedlichen stellen im gewässer. ein paar unter über wasser hängende bäume aber auch einige, und das wundert mich, mitten in der prallen sonne bei einer wassertiefe von ca. 50cm. 

noch eine frage:
um meine fangchancen zu erhöhen würd ich gern mit zwei ruten fischen. eine spinnrute und eine grundrute mit wurm dran. jedoch möcht ich nicht dass ich zu kleine fische verangel und würde deshalb wie beim karpfenangeln eine selbsthakmontage benutzen. funktioniert sowas? und wenn, wie würde so eine montage aussehen? immerhin möcht ich auch wissen ob da ein kleiner gründling beist.

an alle die mehr glück hatten als ich ein dickes petri#6


----------



## Nordangler (8. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Angler212 mein Tipp lass die Wurmangel weg, damit wirst  du auf jeden Fall reichlich Bachforellen verangeln. 
Statt dessen würde ich an deiner Stelle mal über andere Köder nachdenken. Gerade Wobbler sind in der Regel fängiger als Spinner. Diese zb. auch in einem weißen/hellem Dekor. Damit kommst du auch wesentlich besser unter die Büsche als mit Spinner.

Sven


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich bin immer nur mit einer angel unterwegs

wenn der spot abgefischt ist ,gehts doch eh gleich weiter zum nächsten. und man ist auch viel beweglicher - rute, kescher, rucksack .......das wars


----------



## rogumatt (9. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War mit dem Sohn die letzten 2 Male auch in der größten Mittagshitze auf BaFo Pirsch mit Wobbler & Co.  Also die Forellen in der Ilm (Thüringen) stört die Hitze nicht. Nach nicht mal 10 Würfen (letzten Sonntag sogar gleich beim ersten Wurf) ging die erste auf den Köder.

@Angler 212: würde es, wie Nordangler schon geschrieben, an Deiner Stelle auch mit einer einzelnen Spinnrute mit Wobbler probieren. Bei uns läuft Spinner aufgrund Angeldruck nicht so berauschend, aber mit Wobbler haut es wirklich rein.


----------



## Angler 212 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Eure tipps nehm ich dankend an 

hab mir gestern erst ein paar neue wobbler bestellt:

http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php/category_path/0_3896_3899_4090_4113/p_name/Cormoran_TC_S__Baby_Shad_40mm_matt_trout_Wobbler

http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php/category_path/0_3896_3899_4090_4113/p_name/Cormoran_TC_S__Baby_Shad_40mm_black_metallic_shiner_Wobbler

http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php/category_path/0_3896_3899_4090_4618/p_name/Cormoran_TC_Belly_Dog_SR_50mm_Brown_Minnow


----------



## Bonifaz (9. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin

Mit denen liegst du schon mal richtig...#6


----------



## Nils_Buxtehude (9. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich muss mal ein bisschen vom Thema abweichen, aber sind Wobbler am Forellenteich fängig?? hab da sowas noch nie gesehen bzw ausprobiert! Oder gehen die Standart-Regenbogenforellen nicht auf die??


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (10. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Na klar gehen die auch auf Wobbler! Die wobbler, die für Bachforellen gut gehen fangen aber nicht immer gleich auch am Forellen"puff" gut. Der Illex Squirrel und der tiny fry gehen gut in allen größen, jedoch am besten im Farbmuster Truitelle
http://www.angel-domaene.de/Illex-Squirrel-61-T--10714.html
die beiden Wobbler kann ich ANGLER212 auch nur empfehlen. zudem fangen kleine crankbaits recht gut. da gibt es einige gute modelle von Yo-zuri und von spro http://deluxe-fishing.de/yozuri-dino-crank-md-c-8_286_608.html
An kommerziellen gewässern fische ich jedoch nicht gerne und deswgen nicht so häufig, aber immer wenn ich da war hatte ich mit den genannten wobblern immer eine sichere bank im gepäck!


----------



## bobbl (10. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich komme gerade vom Fluss. Heute morgen war das Angeln besonders spannend. Ich hatte etliche Nachläufer und konnte drei Forellen landen, von denen eine auf Grund ihrer Größe weiter schwimmen durfte.
Alle Bisse kamen auf einen weißen Crankbait.


----------



## Leine-Leroy (12. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mal zwei schöne Forellen aus dem Harz...


----------



## Nordangler (13. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne Färbung. Petri !!!!

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (17. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Leichter Regen plätschert heute Morgen gegen die Fensterscheiben. Etwas missmutig schaue ich hinaus. Tagelang Sonnenschein und ausgerechnet heute, wo Sören und Sascha von „dicht am Fisch“ zum Bachforellen angeln kommen, regnet es. Leider musste Felix absagen. Aber es hilft ja nichts. Gegen kurz nach 09.00 Uhr stehen beide auch vor der Haustür.

 Ein großes Hallo und es geht in die gute Stube wo erst einmal der Kaffee wartet. Bei einen kleinen Klönsnack, Kaffee und einer Zigarette wird erst einmal Saschas neue Rute ausgehändigt. Eine feine Brave-Spinnrute 2-15 gr. Wurfgewicht wechselt den Besitzer. Dazu suchen sich beide noch einige Wobbler aus. Und dann geht es los. Die letzten Sachen noch verstauen und wir befinden uns auf dem Weg zur Bachforellenjagt.

 Nach 15 Minuten Fahrzeit sind wir dann am Wasser. Die Watsachen sind schnell angezogen und auch die Köderfrage ist geklärt. Am ersten Punkt im Wasser bekomme ich dann nach dem zweiten Wurf einen Biss. Ein Handlanger Barsch ist damit der erste Fisch des Tages. Auch Sören bekommt seinen ersten Barsch. Nach 10 Minuten angeln und einigen Barschen, geht es dann zum nächsten Point. Hier hat dann auch Sascha mit seiner neuen Rute die ersten Barsche.

 Aber nachdem sich etwas länger nichts mehr rührt, gehen wir zum Wagen. Auf zu dem nächsten Spot. Hier geht es dann erst mal einige Meter zu Fuß, bevor es dann heißt „angeln marsch“ Sören und Sascha bekommen jedes Mal am Anfang Punkte zugewiesen wo sie dann angeln können. Schnell ist dann auch die erste Bachforelle gefangen. Mit ca.28cm eine Schönheit. Nach einem kurzen Foto-Shooting ist sie wieder in ihrem Element. 
Dann bekommt Sören einen guten Biss. Ich tippe die Bachforelle auf Anfang-Mitte 30 cm. Leider geht sie dann verloren. Immer wieder gebe ich den beiden netten Jungs Tipps und Erklärungen. Dabei bewegen wir uns langsam aber sicher Stromaufwärts. Ich bekomme die eine oder andere Bachforelle dabei. Dann aber ist es soweit. 

Sascha bekommt einen Biss und er kann seine erste Bachforelle im Leben verhaften. Aber das süße Ding hat leider nur knapp 15 cm, aber es ist die erste. Zwischenzeitlich sind wir vom Regen dermaßen durchnässt, aber wir geben nicht auf. In einer schönen Kurve fangen wir ein paar Barsche. Dann kommt eine kurze gerade Strecke die recht tief ist und auch zugewachsen ist. Ich schlenze meinen Köder Stromauf und hole ihn schnell ein. Dabei sehe ich, wie eine große Forelle hinterher jagt. Ich stoppe mit dem einholen und in dem Moment, wo der Wobbler kurzfristig still steht, schnappt die Forelle zu. Beim wegdrehen hakt sich die Bachforelle selbst und schon nimmt sie ein paar Meter Schnur. Ich rufe den beiden anderen zu, dass eine schöne Forelle am Haken hängt. Sascha und Sören eilen herbei um mich moralisch zu unterstützen.

 Nach einigen kurzen Fluchten der Bafo gleite ich ins Wasser um den Fisch per Handlandung zu sichern. Mit 41 cm ein toller Fisch. Nun noch schnell ein paar Fotos. Der Haken sitzt wie gewohnt vorne am Maul. Jetzt wird erst mal eine Bisszigarette zu sich genommen. Nach der Zigarette wirft Sören den Point an, sofort schnellt eine gute Forelle auf den Köder zu. Leider bekommt Sören die Bissattacke nicht zu packen. Auch der nächste Wurf wird attackiert. Und wieder löst sich die Salmonide. Wir tippen sie auf Mitte 30 cm. Sören scheint heute wirklich der Pechvogel zu sein. Nach und nach geht es weiter. In einem flachen Bereich mit vielen Steinen und Krautbänken bekomme ich dann den nächsten harten Biss. Diesmal setzt die Forelle ihr ganzes Können ein und wehrt sich mit allen Mitteln. Dabei tanzt sie gerade zu auf der Wasseroberfläche. Nach reichhaltigen Fluchten kann ich aber auch sie sicher mit der Hand landen. Diese Schönheit misst 40 cm. 

Und wieder ein paar schnelle Fotos. In der Zwischenzeit hat Sascha sich an seine neue Rute gewöhnt. Auch er fängt nun eine Bachforelle nach der anderen. Am leichten Geschirr ist jeder Drill eine Wonne. Aber auch Sören bekommt seine Bachforelle. Nachdem die Stunden nun so schnell vergangen sind, machen wir uns ohne große Stopps auf dem Weg zum Auto. Klitschenass aber gut gelaunt fahren wir dann zu mir, um noch einmal den Tag Revue passieren zu lassen. Bei einem Kaffee und Käsekuchen klingt der Tag damit für uns aus. Mein Fazit: Ein Hammergenialer Tag mit 2 tollen Typen von „dicht am Fisch“ Dazu viele Fische und gute Laune rundeten den Tag ab. Sören und Sascha sind jederzeit wieder bei mir willkommen und ich hoffe, dass dann auch Sören einige schöne Bachforellen bekommt.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (23. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin,
was ist hier los?? 6 Tage keine Fangmeldungen.
Mädels gebt Gas, bald ist die Saison zu Ende.


Sven


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (23. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich bereite mich auf die Hechtsaison vor und baue Wobbler. Forellen gehen ab September wieder besser.


----------



## rogumatt (23. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Nordangler: Fänge gibt es schon:

Am Montag nach Arbeit schnell mal an von mir noch nicht beangelter Strecke des Flusses gefahren. So 17:30 Uhr war ich auf dem bei Google-Maps auserkorenen Abstellplatz für den PKW. Die Gewässerstrecke liegt mitten in einem Kleinstädtchen.

Erstmal Watstiefel an und Buschhut auf den Kopf. Es sind noch knapp 30 Grad ... Noch beim zurechtmachen der nagelneuen 2,10m Berkley-Telerute am Auto kommt ein Fliegenfischer im Fluß heran und es entwickelt sich ein etwa 20 minütiges Gespräch. Das allgemeine Fazit des Gespräches: Gewässerabschnitt stromauf schwer zu beangeln aufgrund flachem Wasser - nur handlange Jungforellen auf Fliege - 2 wohl größere BaFos stromab an nicht erreichbaren Stellen - Flußstück ist enttäuschend Der Fliegenfischer wollte nun noch mal woanders hin fahren, wünscht mir aber Glück.  
Na ja, Platz wechseln wollte ich nicht gleich wieder.War ja schon kurz vor sechs. Ich kann ja mal schauen.

Das nur wenige Meter entfernte,bei Google als Wehr interpretierte Bauwerk entpuppt sich nur als kleine mit Beton verfestigte Stufe im Fluß. Ein Wurf unterhalb in das nur 30 cm tiefe Wasser verscheucht einige kleine Forellen .... handlang .... Ich komme ins Überlegen ...
Oberhalb der Stufe scheint das Wasser etwas tiefer zu sein. Ich stelle mich im Fluß auf das Betonwerk und sehe 3 m vor mir an die 20 Klein-Forellen schwimmen. Der Flugangler hatte wohl Recht ....  

3 Würfe stromauf mit dem bewährtem Balzer Wobbler im BaFo Design und es geht ein Ruck durch die Rute - der erster Biss ! Der Fisch bleibt aber nicht hängen. 5 Würfe später steige ich oberhalb der Stufe ans Ufer. Hinter einem  alten Baumstumpf steigt etwas !  Wobbler über das Teil drüber --> nix. Noch 2 Würfe und ein überhängender Busch hat meinen Wobbler gefangen 
Ich bekomme das Teil wieder los und marschiere etwa 10 m weiter flußauf.

Hier ist der Fluß etwa 5 m breit und 50 cm tief, aber beidseitig sind Bäume und Büsche, die in den Fluß rein ragen. Es gibt nur 2 Angelstellen vom Ufer aus. Wurzeln der Bäume stehen im Wasser und bilden kleine Rückströmungen. Das 1m erhöhte Ufer ist teilweise unterspült. Ich erahne größere Forellen aber auch Schwierigkeiten beim werfen des Köders durch die vorhandenen Bäume und Büsche. 

Ich bekomme nach ein paar Würfen wieder einen Biss, der Fisch bleibt aber auch nicht hängen. Ich gehe 8 m weiter. Die letzte freie Stelle, bevor mir ein Maschendraht-Zaun den weiteren Weg am Ufer versperrt. Na ja, ist schließlich eine geschlossene Ortschaft wo ich bin.

4 Würfe ... Wobbler = Baum#q
Nach kleiner Kletterei um einen anderen Baum bekomme ich den Wobbler wieder frei. Wird wohl nach der Aktion hier nichts mehr gehen, denn das Wasser ist sehr klar. Überlege schon, ob ich nun stromabwärts marschiere.
Ich kann ja trotzdem noch mal mit Pendelwurf ans gegenüberliegende Ufer werfen und den schwimmenden Wobbler an einen dort sichtbaren Ast im Wasser treiben lassen, ehe ich einhole. 
Beim zweiten Wurf geht ein Ruck durch die Rute - Fisch ! Ich kann kurz darauf eine schöne Bachforelle mit 34 cm landen. Etwas schlank ist sie, aber schön gezeichnet.

Mittlerweile hat sich hinter mir auf der Wiese ein Pärchen eingefunden, welches Gras haut und in einer Schubkarre verstaut. Der Fang der Forelle ist ihnen nicht verborgen geblieben. Eigentlich bin ich schon dran, die Bachforelle wieder zurück zu setzen. Ich überlege kurz und frage das Paar an, ob sie die Forelle haben möchten. Kurze Zeit später übergebe ich den nun getöteten Fisch. 
Es stellt sich heraus, daß das angrenzende Garten-Grundstück dem Paar gehört und ich erhalte die Erlaubnis, dieses zu betreten um zu fischen. Dieses Angebot nehme ich gerne an und nachdem mir der Mann das Schloß entriegelt hat, bin ich kurz darauf im Garten des Pärchens am Ufer .

Montiere nun einen neuen Wobbler, der erst vorige Woche über Ebay erworben wurde. An der ersten freien Stelle werfe ich genau 3 mal aus und schon wieder hängt ein Fisch. Es ist eine 31 cm lange Bachforelle. 
Da ich gesehen habe, daß das Pärchen genau gegenüber des Flusses wohnt, bringe ich auch diese Forelle zu ihnen und bedanke mich noch einmal für die Erlaubnis, das Grundstück  betreten zu dürfen.

Dann gehe ich zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis zurück zum Auto, da bei uns eine Fangbegrenzung von 2 Bachforellen pro Tag gilt.

Insgesamt war ich eine 3/4 Stunde unterwegs auf nur etwa 70 m Gewässerstrecke.


----------



## bobbl (23. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Zur Zeit läuft es mit den Forellen sehr gut bei mir! :vik:

Ich habe auch neue Wobbler für mich entdeckt und zwar die Doiyo Wobbler.
Die Dinger sind für den Preis (~5 Euro) super und laufen auch in sehr starker Strömung astrein.
Klare Empfehlung meinerseits!


----------



## bobbl (23. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

......


----------



## Nordangler (24. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

rogu ond bobbl Petri zu den Fängen.

Gestern gab es nur 2 kleine Bafos und einen Hecht über 40 cm, dazu ein paar kleine Barsche. Mein Kollege hatte einen Tag zuvor dort eine schöne Meerforelle.

Sven


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

heute nachmittag schöne 46er,sorry für den hintergrund waren wildschweine..


----------



## rogumatt (25. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@bobbl und dorschwilli : Schön gezeichnete Fische ! Petri


----------



## Wurschtsepp (26. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



bobbl schrieb:


> Zur Zeit läuft es mit den Forellen sehr gut bei mir! :vik:
> 
> Ich habe auch neue Wobbler für mich entdeckt und zwar die Doiyo Wobbler.
> Die Dinger sind für den Preis (~5 Euro) super und laufen auch in sehr starker Strömung astrein.
> Klare Empfehlung meinerseits!




Der Doiyo in Weiß ein absolut geiler Köder  auch einer meiner Topköder. Schöner Fisch Petri


----------



## BlankyB (27. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin moin,
ich wollte demnächst auch mal los auf Bachforelle, bin aber noch etwas unerfahren und hätte mal ein paar Fragen an die Bafo-Spezialisten hier. #h

Wie fange ich um diese Jahreszeit am ehesten eine Bachforelle und wie stehen die Chancen?  Nehmen die jetzt überhaupt noch Nahrung zu sich wenns richtung ablaichen geht?

Ich wollte es mit kleinen Wobblern, Twistern und Tauwurm (an der Pose)  probieren. Eine Fliegenrute besitze ich leider (noch) nicht.

Ich möchte an einer langsam fließenden Au in Schleswig-Holstein angeln, ein paar Rauschen und überhängende Bäume kommen auch vor.

Gruß Blanky #h


----------



## Bonifaz (27. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So wie du es vorhast müsste es eigentlich klappen...

Fressen tun die jetzt noch, die sind jetzt gerade hungrig |uhoh:

Hauptsache bei dir in der Au gibts auch Bachies...

Ich wünsch dir viel Glück, denn das brauchst du  :m


----------



## rogumatt (28. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gestern nach Arbeit für 2h an der Ilm. 5 BaFos von 26 bis 32 cm. Die größte hab ich mit genommen, der Rest schwimmt wieder im Bach/Fluss.


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (29. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@blanky b: Teilweise haben die Bachforellen schon im mai wieder laich im bauch. das stört die nicht und ansosnten musst du die durch aggressives twitchen oder crankbaits halt zum biss reizen und nicht aus hunger beißen lassen. versuchs dann mal mit wobblern im bachforellendekor, da so die aggressionsbisse wegen der Revierverteidigung zustande kommen können


----------



## Fliegenbinder (29. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Blanky,
das kann man so nicht beantworten. Wo willst du auf Bachforellen gehen im See am Bach oder im Fluss.Du hast geschrieben das du keine Fliegenfischerausrüstung hast. Das macht am Anfang nichts man kann denn Forellen auch anders mit Erfolg nachstellen auch im Hochsommer. Schreib doch mal genau die Gewässerverhältnisse auf auch tiefen. Hast du Forellen beobachtet wie verhalten sie sich schreib doch mal etwas mehr. Ich fische seit über 40 Jahren auf Forellen kann dir bestimmt einige Tipps geben.

Gruß


----------



## Hecht 1995 (31. August 2012)

*Goldbarren in den Österreichischen Flüssen!*

Ich war gestern mit der Fliegenrute los und wollte eigentlich die 50+ Äsche fangen die mir letztens abgegangen ist.

http://img593.*ih.us/img593/1525/p1030706ls.jpg
Eine der kleineren.

Ich hab mir aber für den Fall das nicht wirklich was beißt 3 Streamer in die Box geschmissen.

Naja, bis auf kleine Äschen hat nichts gebissen so hab ich mich Flussaufwärts gefischt. Und dann mit Streamer wieder zurück.

Und gleich am Anfang konnte ich eine der schönsten Bachforellen die ich je gefangen habe in meinen Händen halten.

http://img502.*ih.us/img502/381/p1030717m.jpg

http://img696.*ih.us/img696/1716/p1030721f.jpg

Sie hat sich einen Rehhaarjig geschnappt. Und der schwanz einer kapitalen Mühlkoppe hat noch aus dem Schlund geschaut.

http://img840.*ih.us/img840/3849/p1030727f.jpg

Sie drufte natürlich wieder zurück.

Danach tat sich länger nichts und ich dachte mir schon das es das ja nicht gibt, das da keine Forelle mehr da ist.
Und kurz darauf ist ein kräftiger Ruck durch meine Rute und Hand gefahren.
Wieder hing eine schöne Bafo, naja was heißt schöne, eine wunderschöne!
Aber seht selbst.

http://img812.*ih.us/img812/4837/p1030732b.jpg

http://img411.*ih.us/img411/894/p1030737e.jpg

Diese schnappte sich einen Wollybugger.
Und sie durfte auch wieder zurück.

http://img411.*ih.us/img411/5520/p1030740.jpg

Am Schluss konnte ich noch eine Regenbogenforelle erwischen. Die war zwar auch so groß wie die zweite Bachforelle aber nicht so schön. 

LG Lukas


----------



## hechti666 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri!!!
Klasse Fotos!#h


----------



## Fred1987 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Echt coole Fotos! Sehr schön gezeichnete Bafos! Glückwunsch dazu :m


----------



## Nordangler (31. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



BlankyB schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> ich wollte demnächst auch mal los auf Bachforelle, bin aber noch etwas unerfahren und hätte mal ein paar Fragen an die Bafo-Spezialisten hier. #h
> 
> Wie fange ich um diese Jahreszeit am ehesten eine Bachforelle und wie stehen die Chancen?  Nehmen die jetzt überhaupt noch Nahrung zu sich wenns richtung ablaichen geht?
> ...



Moin Blanky

eigentlich schon alles richtig was du machen möchtest. Nur mit Wurm auf Pose, dazu rate ich komplett ab. Dabei wirst du zuviele kleine Forellen verangeln. Die schlucken selbst ein1/0 Haken bis zum A.....  
An welche Au soll es denn gehen? Kannst sonst auch gerne per PN schreiben.


Die letzten Tage gab es einige Bachforellen bis 35 cm und reichlich handlange Barsche.



Sven


----------



## BlankyB (31. August 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Fliegenbinder & Co 

ich fische an einer Au die in Schnitt 4 - 5 m breit ist und sich in vielen Kurven durch die Landschaft schlängelt. Es gibt einige Rauschen und flache Stellen, aber oft ist die Au ziemlich tief (bis 2m) und es sind viele "Löcher" da so dass durchwaten unmöglich und zu gefährlich ist.
Meistens ist ein Ufer bewaldet und dass andere liegt an Kuhwiesen, das Wasser ist manchmal sehr klar und nach mehrtägigem Regen sehr trüb.
Es gibt ein paar Brücken wo man super von angeln kann und auch viele Zuläufe von anderen kleinen Bächen.
Bachforellen sind auf jeden Fall drinnen, ich weiß dass jedes Jahr besetzt wird, auch Lachse und Meerforellen wurden dort vereinzelt schon gefangen.
Morgen gehts früh los und ich hoffe mal dass ich euch von meinem Erfolg berichten kann.

Gruß Blanky #h


----------



## BlankyB (1. September 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war erfolgreich :m

Ich konnte diese schöne Bachforelle (38 cm, 550 g) an einem Zulauf auf einen kleinen Wobbler fangen.

Es hätte ruhig noch eine mehr sein können aber so bin ich auch zufrieden.

Meine erste maßige übrigens.

Gruß Blanky #h


----------



## bobbl (1. September 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Heil zur schönen Bachforelle!


----------



## Seni0re (2. September 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

ich habe heute eine 35cm Bachforellen auf flach laufenden Miniwobbler überlisten können, der Wasserstand war relativ niedrig...


----------



## BlankyB (2. September 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri :m

Bachforellen sind doch echt die schönsten Fische die man bei uns fangen kann.  |supergri

#h#h#h


----------



## Fred1987 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



BlankyB schrieb:


> Bachforellen sind doch echt die schönsten Fische die man bei uns fangen kann.  |supergri



find ich auch ;-)


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Seni0re schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe heute eine 35cm Bachforellen auf flach laufenden Miniwobbler überlisten können, *der Wasserstand war relativ niedrig...*
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 188453



bei mir auch........
heute gabs 6 bafos, aber keine entnommen....waren alle zu kurz an einem ende
wenigstens bin ich nicht leer ausgegangen,hab noch 3 riesenboviste gefunden|supergri


----------



## Nordangler (4. September 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu den Fischen.

Ich werde gleich mal losfahren.


Sven


----------



## rogumatt (4. September 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kleine BaFo vom Sonntag auf Ugly Duckling Wobbler. Die haben mich zwar vom Lauf nicht überzeugt, aber die kleine konnte nicht widerstehen.

Sie schwimmt natürlich wieder in der Ilm !


----------



## Seni0re (4. September 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Sven

Das mit der Karte hat irgendwie nicht so gut geklappt |supergri

War aber auch nur Samstag da...


----------



## Nordangler (6. September 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Habe dich aber eingetragen M.  Habe dich komplett vergessen wegen dem Buttlöffelevent. |supergri

War vorgestern noch mal los. Gab 2 kleine Bafos bis 25 cm und eine 45er Regenbogenforelle. War total verwildert die Süße und hat einen geilen Fight abgeliefert.


Sven


----------



## Seni0re (6. September 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri :m

Kein Problem wegen der Karte... |supergri

Ich komm aber erst wieder, wenn mehr Wasser bei euch im Flüsschen ist


----------



## Nordangler (6. September 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

also nächste Woche


----------



## DerAndi (6. September 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich denke hier gehört sie auch noch rein











Raubkoppen im Bach hähä


----------



## Nordangler (7. September 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petriiiii  schöner Fisch.


Sven


----------



## Nordangler (13. September 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gestern gekommen und ich bin neu verliebt. Werde ihn gleich mal die Tage testen.


Sven


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

heute nur ein biss ,zum abschluss gabs noch ne 34er
für" dieses jahr" haben die forellen ruh vor mir.....
für mich war es eine tolle saison mit vielen guten fischen


----------



## Bonifaz (16. September 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri dorschwilli #6

Ein paar Tage sinds ja noch


----------



## bobbl (18. September 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Meine Forellensaison ist ebenfalls seit letzter Woche beendet.
Es lief wirklich super dieses Jahr.

Worüber ich mich ebenfalls sehr freue ist, dass ich in dieser Saison meine erste Regenbogenforelle überhaupt fangen konnte!

Das angehängte Bild zeigt meine letzte und mit 38 cm auch größte Bachforelle der Saison.#h


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

keiner mehr los gewesen??


----------



## 2Fast2Real (30. September 2012)

Ich war heute noch mal draussen.
3 x bachforelle am lech bei 
rain am lech. Siehe auch im lech-threat, da steht ein ausführlicherer bericht. Leider hab ich mal wieder keine fotos gemacht.
Alles in allem war es auch bei mir eine top forellenseison an traumhaften gewässern mit schönen fischen. 
Den rest vom jahr werd ich mich jetzt den hechten widmen ;-) ...

Gruß
2fast2real

Geschrieben auf Galaxy S2


----------



## Blutregen (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gestern den letzten Tag der Saisson noch genützt, und kurz vor schluss noch diese Schönheit gefangen, meine bisher größte:
54 cm  1,5kg


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Blutregen: Wenn das mal kein toller Abschluss ist. Petri#6


----------



## Nordangler (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Blutregen!!!

Ich wünsche allen Fans unser getupften Freunde eine ruhige und angenehme Winterpause. Hoffe wir sehen uns im kommenden Frühjahr in diesem Thread wieder um schöne Fangerlebnisse und Fotos auszutauschen.

In diesem Sinne!!!

Sven


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Aufwachen ihr Säcke! 
ICh würd gern mal Wissen, wie ihr euch jetzt auf die bevorstehende Saison vorbereitet. Ab dem 15.3. bzw. 1.4. Ist es ja wieder so weit? Habt ihr schon neue Köder, Schnüre, Ruten oder Rollen gekauft, die ihr mal vorstellen wollt? Habt ihr "gute Vorsätze" für die neue Saison?
Ich fang einfach mal an. Hab mir jetzt ein Paar neue Wobbler gekauft. Den Illex Squirrel 61 Sp in Shirasu, Truitelle und Bone sowie ei paar mir vorher unbekannte von Jaxon(ist schon richtig geschrieben  ). Desweiteren habe ich mir nach viel positiver Resonanz die Sportex Black Pearl zugelegt.  Die kommt jetzt zusammen mit der Mitchell Big mouth 2000 zum Einsatz. 
So, nun seid ihr dran! :m Wie siehst bei euch aus?
Grüße Marcus


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich bin noch im winterschlaf und träume von vergangenen tagen:l


----------



## I C Wiener (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin!

Bei mir ist es am 1.03 schon wieder so weit 
Ich habe mir viele kleine 3-5cm große Gummis zugelegt, Wobbler sind auch über den Winter einige dazugekommen. Vor allem die Cormoran Hiroko Minnow haben mich letzten Herbst sehr positiv überrascht. Diverse Squirrels und Pointer sind gerade auf dem Weg.
Da ich im Frühjahr verstärkt mit Gummi angreifen will um in die tiefen Kolke und Gumpen zu kommen, wo sie früh im Jahr stehen sollten, habe ich mir einen strafferen Stecken zugelegt, die Abu Garcia Veritas Nano Spin in 4-15g, darauf kommt eine Rarenium. 

Da mir in meinen Watstiefeln ständig das Wasser reinsuppt werde ich mir noch eine Wathose zulegen.

Sitzt ihr auch so auf glühenden Kohlen und könnt kaum erwarten dass die Saison losgeht? 

Grüße


----------



## crazyracer22 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi ich habe meine UL neues Garn spendiert und meine Illexsammlung ( ok nachgemachte von Jenzi zugelegt )! Ich wollte es mal mit dem Dropshot probieren!
Und ich kann es auch nicht mehr erwarten!


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

SIE LEBEN NOCH! 
@I C Wiener: Die Team cormoran- wobbler interessieren mich auch schon länger. Welche Farben sind bei dir am beste? Und fischst du noch mehr Modelle davon?


----------



## DerAndi (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die Nachbauten sind etwas größer als Chubbys und in der Strömung laufen sie beschissen.... Hol dir lieber die neuen Gunky Cranks von Pezon & Michel. Genial und kosten auch nur halb soviel wie Chubbys


----------



## crazyracer22 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich habe ja schon genug Chubbys aber bei unserem Gewässer liegen ziemlich viele Bäume im Wasser und da sind die Illex zu schade! ;-)


----------



## e!k (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> SIE LEBEN NOCH!
> @I C Wiener: Die Team cormoran- wobbler interessieren mich auch schon länger. Welche Farben sind bei dir am beste? Und fischst du noch mehr Modelle davon?




In Gumpen kann man sie recht gut fischen und fängt auch gut mit ihnen. In der Strömung laufen die allerdings wirklich beschissen, wie schon gesagt. Was die Farben angeht, so hab ich eigentlich nur mir "rainbow-trout" und "gold-trout" (meine das die Farbe so heisst) gefischt. Liefen beide gut. 
Das nächste Problem ist bei den Wobblern aber, dass nach ca. 10-15 Forellen irgendwann die Drillinge einfach auf sind und bei einem ist es mir sogar passiert, dass der Wobblerkörper hinten auseinandergebrochen ist nachdem eine große Forelle den im Maul hatte. 
Außerdem würde ich, wenn man nicht ohnehin Einzelhaken installiert, die Bauchdrillinge entfernen. Ansonsten verangelt man fast jedem Fisch das Maul.

Gruß Jan


----------



## I C Wiener (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> SIE LEBEN NOCH!
> @I C Wiener: Die Team cormoran- wobbler interessieren mich auch schon länger. Welche Farben sind bei dir am beste? Und fischst du noch mehr Modelle davon?




Ich habe bisher nur den Matt Perch gefischt und mir über den Winter dann auch die anderen Farben besorgt. 

Finde sie einfach genial für den Preis!

http://www.fishermans-world.de/Hard...ormoran-Hiroko-Minnow-DR:::4_333_810_850.html



@e!k:
Das was du schreibst passt irgendwie gar nicht zu den zitierten Minnows, die Farben gibts auch nicht + die Drillinge sind klasse (Owner wenn mich nicht alles täuscht). Ich habe auch noch nie eine Forelle damit verangelt.. außerdem kann man ja die Widerhaken andrücken.


----------



## Forellenangler76 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



crazyracer22 schrieb:


> Hi ich habe meine UL neues Garn spendiert und meine Illexsammlung ( ok nachgemachte von Jenzi zugelegt )! Ich wollte es mal mit dem Dropshot probieren!
> Und ich kann es auch nicht mehr erwarten!



Hallo,

auch ich kann es nicht mehr erwarten mit der Rute ans Wasser zu kommen.

Mich würden diese Jenzi-Wobbler auch interessieren.
Wo hast Du sie her und was kosten sie?

Dropshot soll auch dieses Jahr auf meiner Liste stehen.
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit auf Forelle gemacht, und was für Köder setzt Ihr dafür ein?#c

Viele Güße#h


----------



## crazyracer22 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Forellenangler die habe ich bei meinem Angelladen des Vertauens gekauft, den es leider nicht mehr gibt! Sie heißen Baby Trout


----------



## Forellenangler76 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



crazyracer22 schrieb:


> @ Forellenangler die habe ich bei meinem Angelladen des Vertauens gekauft, den es leider nicht mehr gibt! Sie heißen Baby Trout



Danke! werde ich gleich mal googel´n

Wie laufen diese Wobbler auch in der Strömung, oder sind die besser im ruhigen Wasser heimisch?


----------



## crazyracer22 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Konnte sie noch nicht testen! Aber ich denke das irgendwo der Preis vom Chubby herkommt! Und für solche Stellen einfach zu schade |supergri


----------



## Forellenangler76 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

An solchen Stellen verheize ich auch nur ungern einen Illex.
Da ist mir das Preiswerte Modell schon lieber.
Haupsache er läuft und fängt auch so gut wie ein Illex.


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



crazyracer22 schrieb:


> @ Forellenangler die habe ich bei meinem Angelladen des Vertauens gekauft, den es leider nicht mehr gibt! Sie heißen Baby Trout




also ich habe mit den hier super gefangen

http://www.tommis-carpshop.de/index.php?a=5013

aber nach wie vor sind das hier immer noch meine Favoriten!!!


----------



## Forellenangler76 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Möhneseefischer schrieb:


> aber nach wie vor sind das hier immer noch meine Favoriten!!!



von welcher Firma sind diese Wobbler, die man auf Deinen Bildern sieht, und wie groß sind sie?
So ähnliche, was das Design angeht, habe ich auch schon mit großen Erfolg auf Forelle eingesetzt.

Zum Schutz der Forellen demontiere ich grundsätzlich immer die Drillinge und montiere nur einen Einfachhaken am ende des Wobblers. Dabei sollte man drauf achten, dass die Hakenspitze immer nach oben zeigt und nicht zur Seite.

VG


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Forellenangler76 schrieb:


> von welcher Firma sind diese Wobbler, die man auf Deinen Bildern sieht, und wie groß sind sie?
> So ähnliche, was das Design angeht, habe ich auch schon mit großen Erfolg auf Forelle eingesetzt.
> 
> Zum Schutz der Forellen demontiere ich grundsätzlich immer die Drillinge und montiere nur einen Einfachhaken am ende des Wobblers. Dabei sollte man drauf achten, dass die Hakenspitze immer nach oben zeigt und nicht zur Seite.
> ...



das sind handgemachte AEW-Wobbler (5cm) die bekommt man nur beim Angelereinkaufwest/eBay, die Auswahl bei ihm ist eigentlich sehr gut und die Qualität der Wobbler auch, die laufen in der Strömung noch klasse, ich lasse sie teilweise auf der Stelle stehen und hole sie dann in unregelmäßigen Abständen ein...dasmögen unsere Forellen hier besonders 

http://stores.ebay.de/Anglereinkauf...470699017&_sid=74673947&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


----------



## Heussi (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ i c wiener. wo gehst du fischen? in Nürnberg?  die Team Cormoran hiroko minnows sind echt super. fische sie selber auch und hab damit gut gefangen.


----------



## I C Wiener (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Heussi schrieb:


> @ i c wiener. wo gehst du fischen? in Nürnberg?  die Team Cormoran hiroko minnows sind echt super. fische sie selber auch und hab damit gut gefangen.




Mahlzeit!

Ich geh an der Schwarzach südlich von Nbg auf Forelle (Vereinsstrecke). Sehr hängerträchtiges Wasser, deswegen habe ich bisher keine wirklich hochpreisigen Wobbler benutzt. Der Angeldruck ist auch relativ hoch.. d.h. alles was größer als 35cm geworden ist, hat gelernt Spinner zu ignorieren.


----------



## Lautertaler (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo, 
bei uns am Bach geht der PM-35-7 in Bach- oder Regenbogendekor
sehr gut.
Ich habe bei den Cormoran Wobbler absolut nichts auszusetzen.
Absolut geiles Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis und laufen getwitcht oder stur eingeholt einfach traumhaft.

PM-35-7


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Lautertaler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bei uns am Bach geht der PM-35-7 in Bach- oder Regenbogendekor
> sehr gut.
> Ich habe bei den Cormoran Wobbler absolut nichts auszusetzen.
> ...



kann ich nur bestätigen ich fische am liebsten das Elritzen Design und auch das Bach bzw. Regenbogendekor...:m


----------



## Forellenangler76 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Möhneseefischer schrieb:


> das sind handgemachte AEW-Wobbler (5cm)



Hallo Möhneseefischer,

der hat tatsache eine ganz schöne Auswahl, auch von den größeren Modellen.
Danke für den Tip.:m

VG


----------



## buddah (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

2,5 Wochen noch|laola:

Ich kann kaum noch erwarten....auch wenn gestern erst unser Saisonabschluss beim Zanderange war...!!

2 Neuer Ruten mit Rollen stehen bereit !!!


----------



## Lautertaler (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mist bei mir ist der Bach noch bis zum 1 April gesperrt.....


----------



## AWebber (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

... bei uns bis 30.04. - geht erst ab 1. Mai wieder los


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Forellenangler76 schrieb:


> Hallo Möhneseefischer,
> 
> der hat tatsache eine ganz schöne Auswahl, auch von den größeren Modellen.
> Danke für den Tip.:m
> ...



gern geschehen, ich verspreche Dir Du wirst begeistert sein... der Adrian ist ein sehr netter kompetenter Kollege den darf man bei Fragen auch ruhig mal kontaktieren


----------



## Lautertaler (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich schließe mich mal an, sehen interessant aus...
werde gleich mal bestellen...:m


----------



## Lautertaler (15. Februar 2013)

Mal was anderes,
Ich brauche einen neuen kurzen Kescher für an den Bach.
Am besten wäre einer der zusammenklappbar ist und so kurz ist wie ein Wattkescher.

Hat jemand einen Tip?

Geschrieben auf meinem GT-N7100 mit Forum Runner


----------



## I C Wiener (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Möhneseefischer schrieb:


> gern geschehen, ich verspreche Dir Du wirst begeistert sein...




Schön aussehen tun sie auf jeden Fall. 
Man sollte sich aber darauf einstellen ein bisschen mit Lack nacharbeiten zu müssen, da dier Ösen vorne und hinten freigeschnitten wurden und so Wasser in den Wobbler dringen kann. Jedenfalls ist das bei ein paar Modellen von mir so. Laufeingenschaften konnte ich noch nicht testen.


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich fische die Wobbler jetzt gut 4-5 Jahre und habe in die Richtung noch keine Probleme bekommen was ich bei den Wobblern as sehr angenehm empfinde ist das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis....es muss nicht immer Illex und Co ein es wird den Anglern eh zu viel einsugeriert das nur teuer gut ist und gut fängt....mitlerweile will die Angelgeräteindustrie eh mehr die Angler an den Haken bekommen als Fische


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hat von euch noch jemand " Balzer Colonel Z  Sharky" wobbler?
die waren immer super zum Forellenangeln, ich habe damit gefangen wie blöd, obwohl sie nicht gut verarbeitet sind und die kosten etwa 2 Euro das stück. Deshalb habe ich sie auch vor jeden Busch oder in alle Äste geknallt, wo Fische stehen könnten. Aber Balzer scheint sie aus dem sortiment genommen zu haben und meine vorrate gehen zuende. Hat noch jemand welche oder gibts in irgendwelchen kleinen Läden bei euch noch welche?


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

versuch es mal hier...

http://www.as-angelwelt.de/balzer-c...2ohupsd0qbd1sl0vdfa1&___store=as_angelwelt_de


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ohh danke! 
Wieso hab ich das im Internet nie gefunden. Ich kann euch nur empfehlen die Barsch und die Forellenfarbe(istn Regenbogendekor) zu kaufen! Die waren von den Fangergebnissen bei mir gleichauf mit dem Illex tiny fry und man muss halt icht s viel Angst vor hängern haben.


----------



## Forellenangler76 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich hab auch noch einen Wobbler der mir schon mehr als genug Forellen ans Band gebracht hat.
Es ist der Paladin Slim Twin in der Farbe Bachforelle 5cm.
Er ist zwar mir sehr guten Owner Drillingen ausgestattet, aber die müssen bei mir immer zu Gunsten von Einzelhaken weichen.
Und er ist auch nicht so teuer.

einfach mal "googeln"


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Forellenangler76 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch einen Wobbler der mir schon mehr als genug Forellen ans Band gebracht hat.
> Es ist der Paladin Slim Twin in der Farbe Bachforelle 5cm.
> Er ist zwar mir sehr guten Owner Drillingen ausgestattet, aber die müssen bei mir immer zu Gunsten von Einzelhaken weichen.
> Und er ist auch nicht so teuer.
> ...



Der sieht echt nicht schlecht aus für den Preis und erinnert mich vom kompletten Aufbau( bis auf die Farbe) extrem an den Illex tiny fry, nur ein paar Taler weniger! 
http://www.rakuten.de/produkt/palad...achforelle-5cm-owner-drillinge-207507431.html
:m
Werde ich mir wohl mal holen müssen, denn wenn der zu dem Preis fängt wie der tiny fry, dann wird mein Hobby demnächst etwas günstiger


----------



## motocross11 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi,

brauche mal etwas Hilfe, komme aus Stendal 60 km nördlich von Magdeburg und suche ein kleines Flüsschen Gewässer welches auch Bachforellen beheimatet?

Danke für eure Tipps


----------



## Forellenangler76 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> Der sieht echt nicht schlecht aus für den Preis und erinnert mich vom kompletten Aufbau( bis auf die Farbe) extrem an den Illex tiny fry, nur ein paar Taler weniger!
> 
> :m
> Werde ich mir wohl mal holen müssen, denn wenn der zu dem Preis fängt wie der tiny fry, dann wird mein Hobby demnächst etwas günstiger



Ich habe den Wobbler in einem Laden in Halle empfohlen bekommen.
Am Anfang war ich zwar ein wenig skeptisch, habe ihn aber dennoch gekauft, weil er da nur 3,-€ gekostet hat.
Und er hat mich nicht entäuscht, im Gegenteil, unsere Forellen stehen drauf. Der Ilex Tiny Fry fing bei mir nicht besser als der Paladin Slim Twin Bachforelle.


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Forellenangler76: Gibts den immer noch zu dem Preis in Halle oder bei deinem Händler? Im Iternet finde ich ihn versandkostenfrei für 5,95, aber nicht günstiger


----------



## Forellenangler76 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> @Forellenangler76: Gibts den immer noch zu dem Preis in Halle oder bei deinem Händler? Im Iternet finde ich ihn versandkostenfrei für 5,95, aber nicht günstiger



Was dieser Wobbler jetzt in Halle kostet kann ich leider nicht sagen. Ich war da leider schon sehr lange nicht mehr.
Aber bei uns hier in Dresen kostet er 5,00€.
Es ist aber nicht einfach einen Händler zu finden der diese Wobbler extra bestellt.
Wenn der Wobbler es Dir wert sein sollte nach Halle zu fahren, dann schau doch mal im Web unter
www.internationale-angelgeraete.de/hausmesse-01_2013.html.
Da findest du den Händler wo ich war. Ich habe noch nie so einen dermaßen gefüllten Laden gesehen wie den.
Der hat einfach alles. (ich war im Laden auf der Zeppelinstraße)
Er konzentriert sich so sehr auf sein Geschäft, dass er nicht online verkauft.
Ich finde den Laden einfach nur super!!!:vik:
Evtl. erkennst Du ja auch den Chef auf den Fotos, er war auch schon in der Zeitschrift "Der Raubfisch" mit einem Beitrag zu einem Gewässer wo er angelt.


----------



## Adlerfan (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mittlerweile habe ich meine Köderboxen dreimal sortiert, neue Schnur aufgespult und das ganze Gerödel griffbereit im Keller stehen................bringt alles nichts, muss noch bis zum 01.04. warten:c


----------



## Forellenangler76 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Adlerfan schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich meine Köderboxen dreimal sortiert, neue Schnur aufgespult und das ganze Gerödel griffbereit im Keller stehen................bringt alles nichts, muss noch bis zum 01.04. warten:c



Bisher war ich noch zu faul zum sortieren und Aufarbeiten, aber es ist ja noch Zeit.
Bei uns geht es auch erst am 1.4. wiederlos. #q

Schade!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Forellenangler76 schrieb:


> Bei uns geht es auch erst am 1.4. wiederlos. #q
> 
> Schade!



Dann laß dich aber nicht erwischen!|rolleyes


----------



## I C Wiener (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Forellenangler76 schrieb:


> Bei uns geht es auch erst am 1.4. wiederlos. #q
> 
> Schade!




Noch 10 Tage und ~1,5h, dann gehts wieder los.  #h

Wobei die Wettervorhersage für die ersten Märztage eher.. hmm - bescheiden sind. -3°C und Schneefall. Ich glaube bei solchen Bedingungen hab ich noch nie Forellen gefangen.

Ich denke bis sich wieder angenehm und effektiv angeln lässt, fließt noch viel Wasser die Pegnitz runter. 
Geplant sind bis jetzt kleine Gummis in Kolken/Gumpen präsentiert, oder kleine Suspender auf der Stelle getwicht.

Nur noch 10 mal schlafen


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Möhneseefischer schrieb:


> gern geschehen, ich verspreche Dir Du wirst begeistert sein... der Adrian ist ein sehr netter kompetenter Kollege den darf man bei Fragen auch ruhig mal kontaktieren



*Ironie an*
@Forellenangler76: Nein, Nein, Nein, Nein, Nein!!!Nett oder so ist der überhaupt gar nicht und die Köder sind der totale Mist total unfängig und laufen wie nen olles stückchen Holz#6
*Ironie aus*

Hauptsache Adrian macht die Wobbler nicht teurer |uhoh::q:q sind nämlich echt geil die Dinger!!!!


----------



## buddah (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



I C Wiener schrieb:


> Noch 10 Tage und ~1,5h, dann gehts wieder los.  #h
> 
> Wobei die Wettervorhersage für die ersten Märztage eher.. hmm - bescheiden sind. -3°C und Schneefall. Ich glaube bei solchen Bedingungen hab ich noch nie Forellen gefangen.
> 
> ...



9 mal...werd auch an der Pegnitz starten...und dann gehts weiter zur Laaber!!


----------



## Heussi (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So werd ich das auch machen. Hoff das Wetter wird noch ein bisschen besser und das die Pegnitz und Laaber am 1.März kein allzu hohen Wasserstand haben. Bin schon ganz aufgeregt. Kann es kaum noch erwarten!!!


----------



## Forellenangler76 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Dann laß dich aber nicht erwischen!|rolleyes



Du hast recht!!!#6

Bei uns geht es natürlich erst am 1.5. wieder los

mist:c


----------



## I C Wiener (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



buddah schrieb:


> 9 mal...werd auch an der Pegnitz starten...und dann gehts weiter zur Laaber!!




Halt - nein, werd nicht an der Pegnitz starten. Bist du beim FV Nürnberg? 
Nur eine Redensart hier. 

M.E. lohnt sich die Pegnitz erst so 20-30 km oberhalb von Nürnberg.
Aber die ist ja fast bis Pottenstein nur als Vereinsmitglied zu beangeln, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht?


----------



## buddah (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jep Fv Nürnberg - das Stück in bis zum WöhrderSee ist ganz okay...mal schnell für zwischendurch! 

Der FV Hersbruck verkauft soweit ich informiert bin auch Karten an Gastangler


----------



## ado (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich hab Forellen schon richtig gut gefangen bei extrem kalten Temperaturen und viel Schnee hier im Lech und Nebenflüssen. 

Ich mag so n Wetter zum Saisonstart, weil dann der Fischereidruck die ersten Tage nicht garso hoch ist. 

Auch an der Schwarzach konnt ich schon bei satten Minusgraden und heftigen Schneefall vor allem richtig große Forellen fangen. 

Meist mit der Fliegenrute und Streamern ganz langsam geführt. 

Hinterm Ofen fängt man allerdings nichts


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> Hauptsache Adrian macht die Wobbler nicht teurer |uhoh::q:q sind nämlich echt geil die Dinger!!!!



eben das wäre fatal |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh:

kleiner Tip, kontakte mal den Adrian und frag wie es ausschaut wenn Du größere Mengen abnimmst, ich hab schön öfters ne Sammelbestellung gemacht für meine Vereinskollegen da haben wir schon mal 30 Wobbler auf einen Schlag bestellt was den Preis schon "beeinflusst" hat ....#6


----------



## Nordangler (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Freitag habe ich mir frei genommen. Attacke. Mit neuem Tackle starte ich dann die Bachforellensaison 2013. 



Sven


----------



## buddah (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Freitag habe ich mir frei genommen. Attacke. Mit neuem Tackle starte ich dann die Bachforellensaison 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> Sven




:m genau wie bei mir!!


----------



## Nordangler (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dann viel Erfolg.

Werde mit einer neuen Spinnkombo angreifen. Sowie eine neue Fliegenkombo, Dazu neue Köder und eine neue Watbüx. Alles wird eingeweiht. Juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuu. 

Allen anderen natürlich auch die besten Wünsche für die kommende Saison.

Sven


----------



## buddah (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Uhhhwii - hab auch 2 neue Ruten...allerdings beises Spinning und ebenfalls ne neue Wathose + Schuhh
e - man man man wieviel Geld man doch in der Schonzeit ausgibt!! 

hab mir 2 neue Graphiteleader Ruten + 1 neuen Rolle gegönnt! 

Auch dir viel Erfolg


----------



## Quick-Fish (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi Leute,

mit was für Ködergrößen fang ihr denn die Saison an?

Traut ihr euch auch mal 10cm Gummis dranzuhängen oder wo liegt bei euch die Obergrenze?


----------



## Shortay (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich hoffe noch ich kann Freitag um 12 Feierabend machen und dann gehts mit 2er Spinner ans Wasser ! Ohne GuFi


----------



## buddah (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

10cm ist halt die Fehlbissquote enorm...dann lieber große Wobbler!! Aber die gr0en hängen!!


----------



## McAllrounder97 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wenn ich das hier so lese, dass eure Bäche/Flüsse teilweise bis zum 30.4 gesperrt sind, bin ich froh, dass ich ab dem 1.4 wieder ans Wasser kann. 

Und nun nochmal eine Frage, von einem der noch nicht allzu lange beim Bachforellenangeln ist. Bei den Bildern, die ihr hier zeigt, sieht man ja meistens eher natürlich gehaltene Wobbler dekors. Habe ich mit meinen kleinen Wobblern in Schockfarben überhaupt eine Chance?

Hab mir grade erst eine neue Feederrute gekauft, daher als Schüler grade nicht soviel Geld.


----------



## AWebber (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mit Schockfarben angel ich nur, wenn das Wasser trübe ist. An meinem Hausgewässer gibts eigentlich nur klar (dann Naturdekor) oder total trübe (sind dann max. 20 cm Sicht - dann Schockfarben). 

Mach ich prinzipiell so und fahre gut damit, aber probieren geht über studieren


----------



## McAllrounder97 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ok werde mir dann wohl doch noch ein paar Wobbler in Naturdesign zulegen. Bei mir ist es auch durchgehend klar das Wasser.


----------



## I C Wiener (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schockfarben werden auch Fische bringen - auch bei klarem Wasser. 

Ich hatte mal einen Tag an dem ich alles bis auf einen 10cm Super Shad Rap in Firetiger in der Vegetation versemmelt habe. Also hab ich den hingemacht und besser gefangen als mit allen kleinen natürlichen Ködern vorher. Allerdings waren es eher die kleinen und mittleren Forellen die da drauf geschossen sind.
Ich denke bei einem alten Tier, das schon viel gesehen hat ist es schon am Besten sich an der Natur zu orientieren.


----------



## tyirian (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich fahr sehr gut mit Weiß, auch wenn das Wasser sehr klar ist.


Ich hoffe das es noch länger kalt ist. Ansonsten sehe ich schwarz für den Start am Freitag, dank starkem Hochwasser.....


----------



## Nordangler (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich fische mit Wobblern in den Größen 4-7 cm

Farben: weiß, naturfarben. Selten shockfarben. Favorit: Lucky-Craft Wobbler und DNA.



Sven


----------



## Quick-Fish (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



> Ich fische mit Wobblern in den Größen 4-7 cm



Jap ich eigentlich auch, habe allerdigns die Erfahrung gemacht dass der Saisonstart bei mir nie so gut läuft wie später dann im Sommer, deswegen will ich dieses Jahr mal größere Köder ausprobieren da ja noch nicht so viele Brutfische im Wasser sind und die Forellen Kohldampf haben.


----------



## Nordangler (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das ist einer meiner neuen Köder zum testen für dieses Frühjahr.

Sven


----------



## I C Wiener (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sieht fängig aus!


Hier mein aktueller Bestand an Hardbaits (für Forelle).. immer noch zu wenig.


----------



## buddah (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

da kommen mir aber einige bekannt vor!!!


----------



## Alexander2781 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Leute,

bei mir wird es heuer nix mit fischen am 01. März, da wir Unmengen von Schnee haben. #q :c.

Wünsche euch allen eine erfolgreiche Saison.

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## ado (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wen hält denn bitte des bissl Schnee vom Fischen ab? Spätestens wenn man im Bach steht bekommt man von dem Schnee nimmer viel mit! ... 

Ich bin am 1.3. auf jeden Fall am Wasser und wenn ich mir erst nen Tunnel ans Wasser buddeln muss...


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also ich fische auch mal bis 13cm auf Forelle. Die sind so gierig die packen sich auch locker 15cm. Damit manche es nicht falsch verstehen, ich rede nicht von 30cm Forellen, sondern von den etwas älteren Fischen Ende 50cm und aufwärts. Bei uns läuft auch nur Naturdekor, denn die dicken Forellen haben schon alles mögliche gesehen. Ich kann die neuen Team Cormoran Wobbler empfehlen. Die sind alle mit Owner ausgestattet und haben einen vergleichbaren Lauf mit Illex. Ich teste ab dem 16.3 mal FC als Hauptschnur. Habt ihr schon mit FC als Hauptschnur Erfahrung?


----------



## ede123 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Nordangler !
was hast du da für einen schönen kleinen wobbler ?
der sieht auch fürs Barschangeln interessant aus !#h


----------



## Forellenangler76 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Also ich fische...
> Ich teste ab dem 16.3 mal FC als Hauptschnur. Habt ihr schon mit FC als Hauptschnur Erfahrung?



Hallo,

ich habe das nur einmal als kmpl. Haupschnur drauf gehabt und auf Forelle eingesetzt. Das war eine riesige Katastrophe.
Die FC-Schnur war so dermasen steif, dass man die kleinen 00-Spinner und leichte Wobbler nicht mehr gut werfen konnte.
Die Schnur hat mir andauern Perücken auf der Spule beschert.
Nach diesem "Klogriff" habe ich auf eine sehr geschmeidige Mono-Schnur von Stroft umgestellt und ein FC Vorfach mont.
(direkt angeknotet).
Seit dem ist alles gut.


----------



## zesch (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

gleiche Erfahrungen habe ich auch mit FC als Hauptschnur gemacht....

zu steif

gut bewährt hat sich am Bach: kurze Rute + 0,18 Stroft Mono
+ direkt dranknoten

am Fluss: weiche Rute + Geflochtene + FC Vorfach

Gruß
zesch


----------



## buddah (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

es gibt hartes und weicheres Fc...allerding muss man es meist erst weich fischen!! nach 2-3 Angeltagen ist es meist viel viel weicher


----------



## I C Wiener (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Noch 2 mal schlafen!

Ich weiß nicht wie es bei euch ist, hier droht ziemliches Hochwasser für Freitag/Samstag. Was sind eure Taktiken? 
Ich hatte vor Wehre und Einläufe erst mal mit einem Tiefläufer abzuangeln und wenn so nix geht die Kolke mit Gummi am Jigkopf zu beackern.

Der Kollege hat sich DropShot in den Kopf gesetzt.. auf Forelle nicht gerade meine erste Wahl.


----------



## Horn10 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Achtung beim direkten anknoten von FC an normaler Mono.
Die Mono schneidets gern mal durch.


----------



## buddah (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

17 Stunden noch

tick tick tick


----------



## 2Fast2Real (28. Februar 2013)

buddah schrieb:


> 17 Stunden noch
> 
> tick tick tick



Mir geht auch schon fast einer ab ;-)

Geschrieben auf Galaxy S2


----------



## ChY (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



2Fast2Real schrieb:


> Mir geht auch schon fast einer ab ;-)
> 
> Geschrieben auf Galaxy S2



:m haha :m


----------



## JonasH (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

:c:c:c 16 TAAAGEEE #q#q#q Ich wohne falsch


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



JonasH schrieb:


> :c:c:c 16 TAAAGEEE #q#q#q Ich wohne falsch



Geht ja noch! 
(Deutsch aus)
Ich wohne noch falscher! 
(Deutsch an)
32 Tage bis es wieder losgeht. Mein Tackle hat lust wieder gefischt zu werden und meine Sadomasowobbler wollen wieder gebissen werden und den Forellen Haken ins Maul rammen! 
Viel Glück euch allen für Morgen.:m


----------



## Nordangler (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

noch 13 Stunden. lechz sabber.

Sven


----------



## Shortay (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

seit 2 stunden die gewässerkarte in der Hand. Morgen wird 13:00 alles im Gschäft stehn gelassen 

CAN`T WAIT ! *___* :k


----------



## Quick-Fish (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



> seit 2 stunden die gewässerkarte in der Hand



Gehst and die Ammer?


----------



## Shortay (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

and Nagold! Ammer hier in Hbg ? da hats doch keine richtigen Fische drin ausser elritzen oder sonstwas ?


----------



## Quick-Fish (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wenn ich an die Nagold könnt würd ich wohl auch nicht an die Ammer gehen, aber da gibt es keine Tageskartenstrecke richtig?


----------



## Shortay (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Doch ! les hier http://sfcnagold.org/gewaesser.html !
allerdings kann ichd ir nicht sagen was für nen abschnitt das is.
Karten gibts wohl im Angelshop Horn aber erst ab Mai...


----------



## Quick-Fish (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Cool, dass kommt gleich mal in die Favoriten.

Viel Erforlg morgen!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri für die,die morgen schon dürfen!!!
ich warte noch 4 wochen, dann sind sie schon etwas fetter


----------



## McAllrounder97 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Von mir auch Petri Heil


----------



## Shortay (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

in 20 min geh ich schlafen, dann is viel schneller morgen! 
Morgen Abend gibts hoffentlich Bilder !:q


----------



## Shortay (1. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri heil an die urlauber die jetz schon unterwegs sind!!


----------



## Nordangler (1. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin Moin. In einer Stunde geht es los. Die Sonne lacht, also gerade zu ideal um die Bafosaison zu starten. Fotos folgen.


Sven


----------



## crazyracer22 (1. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an alle! Bei mir gehts in 15 Tagen los!


----------



## Quick-Fish (1. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die ersten zwei Forellen haben schon gebissen, eine davon gibts jetzt zum Mittagessen :k

Gegen später geh ich nochmal ne Stunde. 

Hoff bei euch läufts auch!
Petri


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (1. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Haste Bilder Quick-fish?
Das gilt natürlich auch für die Anderen


----------



## Seele (1. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das war mal ein Reinfall, 26 Regenbogenforellen und KEINE EINZIGE Bafo. Wahnsinn.


----------



## lollo (1. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Seele schrieb:


> Das war mal ein Reinfall, 26 Regenbogenforellen und KEINE EINZIGE Bafo. Wahnsinn.




Da würde ich an deiner Stelle bis zum 16.04  das angeln lassen den sowas hat nichts mehr mit schonenden angeln zu tun sondern ist eine echte Frechheit und unverantwortlich .|abgelehn


----------



## Seele (1. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sorry, aber mit Schonhaken und Fliege ist das sicher nicht unverantwortlich sonst müsstest in halb Österreich das Angeln verbieten. 
Ich kann es mir nicht raus suchen was beißt, zumindest nicht bei Refo und Bafo.


----------



## W-Lahn (1. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Seele: Ich dachte Refos dürfen nicht mehr in Fliessgewässer besetzt werden. Sind die ausgebüchst oder waren das verwilderte? Im letzeren Fall fänd ich deinen Massenfang höchst interessant :g


----------



## Seele (1. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wie das Gesetzlich ist kann ich dir nicht sagen. Frisch besetzt waren die ziemlich sicher nicht, da sie etwas vom Hochwasser hergenommen waren. 
Aber ich kenn bei uns kein Gewässer in der größeren Umgebung in denen keine Refo gesetzt wird.


----------



## lollo (1. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja mir ist es ja egal aber an Gewässern mit solch einem Regenbogen Bestand fische ich absolut einfach nicht in der Schohnzeit !
Das ist meine Meinung .


----------



## Shortay (1. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Seele schrieb:


> Das war mal ein Reinfall, 26 Regenbogenforellen und KEINE EINZIGE Bafo. Wahnsinn.




hättest mir paar rüber schicken können !!!!
kein Biss kein zuppeln nix null nada...

2,5 stunden bei 0Grad  brrr  

Sonntag gehts weiter ! da solls wetter auch besser werden


----------



## Seele (1. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Shortay schrieb:


> hättest mir paar rüber schicken können !!!!
> kein Biss kein zuppeln nix null nada...
> 
> 2,5 stunden bei 0Grad  brrr
> ...



Ich hab ja auch 6h investiert bei der Kälte 

Füße waren danach nur noch Eis und die Hände blutrot.


----------



## Shortay (1. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

oh ja, muss sagen mit guter unterwäsche und nem richtig guten fleece unso null probem am Körper, aber meine Zehen und Finger !!! ARRRR!


----------



## Seele (1. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ne, normale Socken, atmungsaktive Wathose und Watschuhe, darunter ne leichte Hose. Dann noch nen Pulli und Tshirt, das wars dann. Beim Fliegenfischen muss man sich bewegen können. 
Achso, und ne kaputte SAGE gabs noch....

Hat sonst keiner eine Bafo erwischt? Gibts ja kaum.


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (1. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Seele: Die meisten von uns haben ja noch 15 bzw 30 Tage zu wraten, bis es losgeht. Von daher werden wohl noch nicht so viele User hier die Chanche gehabt haben Auf Bafos loszugehen. Aber das mit dem Rebo`s din ich schon echt abartig. Ich habe in den letzten 2 Jahren bei uns eine Rebo gefangen und unendlich veile Bafo´s. Wieso besetzen manche Leute so nen Mist? Da kann man doch gleich in den Forellen**** gehen. Nur weil die schneller abwachsen ist für mich echt kein argument. Der eigentliche Sinn eines schönen Forellenbachs ist es doch einen sich natürlich regulierenden Bestand an heimischen Fischen zu haben, der durch Besatz immer wider ergänzt wird um "frisches Blut" einzubringen und die Fänge der Sportfischer auszugleichen. Da sich Regenbogenforellen aber in den Mitteleuropäischen Gewässern nicht vermehren können( außer irgendwelche Trottel beheizen die  ) gehören sie nicht in unsere Forellenflüsse, wo sie mit den Bachforellen konkurrieren, sondern höchstens in Gewässer wo sie keine Konkurrenz darstellen( Seen) oder komerzielle Gewässer. 

Trotzdem dickes Petri an dich und die anderen Fänger!!! Und Shortay kommt sicher auch noch zu seiner Forelle


----------



## Seele (1. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Naja, es waren noch zwei andere draußen die hatten keinen Zupfer, also ist nicht so, dass hingehst und 20 Forellen abholst. Sowas hab ich nicht jedes Mal. Wobei ich 15 Fische mit der Fliege oft normal finde. Wer sein Gewässer kennt und Ausdauer hat kann oft solche Ergebnisse erreichen (allgemein auf Gewässer bezogen). 

Bei uns in Bayern ist es ziemlich egal was du besetzt weil das was im Frühjahr rein geworfen wird ist im Herbst draußen. Du musst jeden maßigen Fisch offiziell mitnehmen und jeder Fisch macht einmal im Jahr nen Fehler und verwechselt die Fliege mit einer Künstlichen. Bafos sind bei uns jetzt nicht so häufig, also im Jahr fang ich etwa 5% Bafos, 40% Refos und 50% Äschen und Rest Barsch und Aitel. 
Leider sind die Refos einfach billiger als andere Fische, deshalb werden sie oft besetzt. Der Drill ist bei nem gesunden Fisch auch sehr gut, so gesehen passt es ja, nur gehören sie nicht unbedingt ins Gewässer.

So jetzt aber wieder BTT und wir möchten Bafo Bilder sehen


----------



## jkc (1. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> ...Der eigentliche Sinn eines schönen Forellenbachs ist es doch einen, sich natürlich regulierenden Bestand an heimischen Fischen zu haben, der durch Besatz immer wider ergänzt wird um "frisches Blut" einzubringen und die Fänge der Sportfischer auszugleichen.
> ...
> 
> Einfach göttlich |bigeyes
> ...




Grüße JK


----------



## Quick-Fish (1. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns ist das einfach nur Mitgliederbefriedigung, damit die typischen Leute mit der Einstellung " Da isch nix drin" auch mal was fangen. Eine Woche später sieht man die Leute dann aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Mordsfisch (1. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi Leute,

ich möchte auch am 15.2 los und bräuchte noch eine Rute.

Was ist so der ultimative Tip bis ca. 200€.

Die letzte Rute die ich mit gekauft habe ist ne WFT Pencill.
Die ist aber zu hart.

Brauche den ultimativen Tip 

P.s So 2,10M sollte sie sein.

MfG,

Peter


----------



## W-Lahn (1. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

"frisches Blut" sollte wohl eher "schlechte Gene" heißen |rolleyes


----------



## tyirian (1. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Der TinyFry 50 ist bereits montiert, Ausrüstung steht auch schon bereit! 

Ich bin gespannt wie mein Fazit morgen Abend sein wird..


----------



## Kunde (1. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich hab heute nach der arbeit auch meine erste runde am bach gemacht, mit nem fisch ist es nichts geworden aber trotzdem spaß gehabt...

hier noch ein foto, um die leute die noch warten müssen, noch heißer zu machen! 

gruß kunde


----------



## Shortay (1. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da es anscheinend keine Bilder gibt...ich hab eins gemacht....
leider ohne Fisch 

http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3181/ln585svu_jpg.htm


----------



## buddah (1. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei mir gabs ein 38er Bafo auf Gufi ...war aber alles sehr zäh...nach Men Gewässerwechsel gabs dann für mein Kumpel und mich je nen kleinen Hecht und nen Aitel.  
Nett wars trotzdem


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (1. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@MORDSFISCH 200 euro sind n bisschen heftig für ne Forellenrute oder?
Wenn du was wirklich geiles willst, dann hol dir eine Sportex black Pearl in der gewünschten Gewichtsklasse.
Ansonsten kann ich die Berkley Urban spirit empfehlen ( aber bitte nicht die billige ng serie) und die neue Fox Rage ultron serie ist echt gur geworden. 
Am straffsten sind die Sportex ruten, obwohl die sich auch gut biegen, wenn dann ne Forelle dranhängt und die anderen beiden machen halt richtig laune, weil die sich biegen wie blöde, dabei aber immer den Kontakt zum Fisch halten.


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (1. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Shortay: Nimm nicht persönlich, aber bei dem Wetter nen Ansitz auf Forelle zu machen finde ich aus mehreren Gründen echt dumm/blöd/unverantwortlich!
1. Dir wird bei den Temperaturen draußen noch schneller als, als wenn du dich mit ner Spinnrute ein bisschen bewegst und die Forellen sucht(dann hättest du auch bestimmt was gefangen)
2. sind die Forellen bei dem Wetter noch recht träge und knallen nicht so in die Schnur, dass du den Biss sofort erkennst( auf deutsch: Du gehst bewusst das Risiko ein kleine Fische zu verangeln, weil sie viel zeit haben tief zu schlucken und wirst in Zukunft noch weniger fangen, da DU den Nachwuchs "kaputt angelst".
3. Die wirklich großen Forellen kannst du direkt nach der Schonzeit noch gut fangen, wenn du sie suchst, aber an deiner abgelatschten Stelle, wo vor dir jeden Tag 500 Hunde langlaufen, baden und kläffen wird sich bestimmt kein halbwegs schlauer Fisch einstellen. Dort stellen sich nur Angler ein, die es gerne bequem haben und nicht neue Wege suchen wollen. 

Tut mir leid, dass es jetzt vielleicht doch ein bisschen sehr persönlich klingt, aber ich finde das bringt es auf den Punkt und ich wette, dass du wenn du am Wochenende noch einmal losziehst sicher etwas fangen wirst, wenn du von mir aus auch aktiv mit ner Pose losgehst und nicht auf ausgetretenen Pfaden läufst, sondern dort, wo das letzte Mal jemand vor Beginn der Schonzeit war. 
Ich wünsch dir n bisschen mehr Glück fürs nächste Mal


----------



## lollo (2. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mal ne andere Frage was haltet ihr von Gummifischen am Bach oder kleinem Fluss auf Bachforellen ?
Welche Erfahrung habt ihr gemacht ?


----------



## Nordangler (2. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War gestern ein schöner Tag. Sonne pur. Wir bekamen eine Bafo ca 28 cm und eine Mefo ca. 50 cm. Beides schwimmt natürlich wieder. Dazu einige Kontakte.


Sven


----------



## Hecht 1995 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Heil euch!
Ich muss noch warten bis zum 15. April bis es in meinem Gewässer los geht. 

@Nordangler
Was für eine Tasche ist das?
Sieht sehr gemütlich aus und der Platz reicht.

LG Lukas


----------



## Lautertaler (2. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja da schließe mich an, die Tasche sieht sehr interessant aus, poste doch bitte mal um welche es sich handelt...


----------



## Nordangler (2. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ihr habt mal eine PN.

LG: Sven


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (2. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Ihr habt mal eine PN.
> 
> LG: Sven



HAst du eventuell Lust noch ne Pn zu verschicken? 
sieht eht praktisch aus.


----------



## W-Lahn (2. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Nordangler: Petri zur ersten Forelle der Saison!#6


----------



## Mordsfisch (2. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi Hilltownbarsch,

super! Die Fox Rage Finesse sieht gut aus.
Die hat also eine parabolische Aktion?
Darüber steht leider nichts in der Beschreibung.

Lassen sich damit auch leichtere als 5gr. Wobbler werfen?

Danke für deine Tips!

Max. 200€ weil ich wirklich etwas gutes suche. Wenn es günstiger wird umso besser :g

Was fischen die Anderen hier für Ruten?

Grüße,

Peter


----------



## Shortay (2. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> @Shortay: Nimm nicht persönlich, aber bei dem Wetter nen Ansitz auf Forelle zu machen finde ich aus mehreren Gründen echt dumm/blöd/unverantwortlich!l



Das war auch nur mei Grundrute die ich nebenher rausgelegt hab auf Aal mit wurm. Solls da angeblich gut drinne haben.
Bin 1-2 km der Strecke mit Blinker und Wobbler natürlich abgelaufen.

Und klar morgen gehts wieder raus, aba diesmal nur mit Spinnrute


----------



## Dakarangus (2. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei mir gehts am 15. los, ich verstehe aber nicht waurm ihr euch darauf so freut, an meinem Gewässer geht zu Saisonstart kaum was und wenn sind die Fische sehr dünn und voller Egel #c

Ich fange nahezu ausschließlich mit Blech, mit Gummi habe ich noch NIE eine Forelle in meinem Fluss gefangen, keine ahnung woran es liegt!

Welche Gummis nehmt ihr und wie führt ihr sie?


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Nordangler Mich würde auch sehr interessieren was das für eine geile Tasche ist ;-) natürlich von mir auch ein Petri


----------



## tyirian (2. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ein schöneres Wetter hätte es heute nicht sein können! 
Ging heute besser als gedacht, konnte zwei kleine BaFo verhaften. 


Kann mir jemand Drillinge mit und ohne Widerhaken empfehlen? Für TinyFry 38/50, LC Pointer 65.


----------



## I C Wiener (2. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



tyirian schrieb:


> Ein schöneres Wetter hätte es heute nicht sein können!




Absolut! Was für ein geiler Tag!
Tip top der verspätete Saisonstart heute. Dafür dass es bei uns so früh im Jahr wirklich schwer ist lief es super. Zu zweit zwei 36er und eine 43er, und dann noch ein paar Aussteiger.
Mittags haben wir Vesper gemacht an einer Stelle die wir vorher schon beackert haben und ich hab noch ein bisschen dort geworfen wo der Kollege einen Nachläufer hatte. 
Dann kam noch ein Freund auf einen Kurzbesuch, der erst neu in den Verein beigetreten ist. Den habe ich mal mit meiner neuen Rute werfen lassen. Jedenfalls hat er beim ersten Wurf den Köder in die Äste am anderen Ufer geworfen. Von dort hat er sich abgeseilt und die Forelle die ich eigentlich wollte ist drauf geschossen. 
Perfekt. Erster Wurf im Vereinsgewässer und gleich ein schöner Fisch, geschätzte 40 cm. Alle zufrieden und glücklich.


Die hier ging für die Pfanne mit. 

P.s.: Wie man sieht habe ich die falschen Snaps eingepackt.


----------



## Nordangler (2. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri IC Wiener.


Sven


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (2. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Mordsfisch schrieb:


> Hi Hilltownbarsch,
> 
> super! Die Fox Rage Finesse sieht gut aus.
> Die hat also eine parabolische Aktion?
> ...



5g Wobbler oder leichtere sind kein Problem, wenn du die leichte Ausführung nimmst.
Also die Twitchrute ist natrürlich ein wenig steifer in der Spitze und mit etwas härterem Rückgrat als die Spinning Finesse Variante. ICh würde dir aber trotzdem die Twitchvariante empfehlen, wenn du Wobbler fischst, da die Spitze eine genauere Führung der Wobbler ermöglicht und deine Schläge nicht abfängt. Die Bisserkennung leidet auch kein bisschen unter etwas steiferen Spitze, die sich im Drill aber auch gut durchbiegt, ganu wie der rest der Rute auch. Die Finesse.Ausführung ist eher was für Spinnern. Die wäre mir für Wobbler viel etwas zu weich.
Auf jeden Fall haben die Ruten alle eine Parabolische Aktion und sind wirklich extrem leicht. Der Spaßfaktor ist absolut gegeben und welche der Ruten du nun nimmst ist ja letzen Endes deine Entscheidung. Bei Neptunmaster findest du alle Modelle. 

P.S.: Zu der Serie gibts übrigens auch ne passende Rolle, die ich aber nicht empfehlen würde, da du zum gleichen Pries ne deutlich bessere Spro Red Arc oder eine Mitchell Advanced Big Mouth bekommst(mein Favorit).


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (2. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Shortay schrieb:


> Das war auch nur mei Grundrute die ich nebenher rausgelegt hab auf Aal mit wurm. Solls da angeblich gut drinne haben.
> Bin 1-2 km der Strecke mit Blinker und Wobbler natürlich abgelaufen.
> 
> Und klar morgen gehts wieder raus, aba diesmal nur mit Spinnrute



Das erklärt einiges! Bei uns darf man ENTWEDER Spinnangeln ODER mit 2 Ruten ansitzen. Beides gleichzeitig zu machen bin ich nicht gewohnt und dachte deshalb, dass du wirklich NUR auf die Grundrute legst.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich schmeiß mal eine Frage in den Raum. Kennt jemand von euch ne Rolle zum spinnfischen auf Forelle die vergleichsweise Schnureinzug wie ne Shimano hat? Also ich möchte mir jetzt nicht extra noch eine Rarenium kaufen, denn da ich mit der Wathose unterwegs bin und auch schonmal durchs Unterholz muss oder die Rute am Ufer ablegen muss. Die Rolle sollte ca. die Größe wie eine 2500er Shimano haben oder auch 3000(2500er mit 3000er Spule). Preislich dachte ich so an 50-70€. Ich befürchte schon das mir nichts andere über bleibt als wieder zu einer Shimano zu greifen.


----------



## I C Wiener (2. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich bin kurz vor der Hechtschonzeit auf nem Hang ausgerutscht und habe meine Rarenium bis zum Anschlag in den Matsch gehauen.. Danach habe ich sie ein paar Minuten unter Wasser abgespült und mit Papier abgewischt. Läuft immer noch 1a. 

Die können schon was ab.


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (2. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß mal eine Frage in den Raum. Kennt jemand von euch ne Rolle zum spinnfischen auf Forelle die vergleichsweise Schnureinzug wie ne Shimano hat? Also ich möchte mir jetzt nicht extra noch eine Rarenium kaufen, denn da ich mit der Wathose unterwegs bin und auch schonmal durchs Unterholz muss oder die Rute am Ufer ablegen muss. Die Rolle sollte ca. die Größe wie eine 2500er Shimano haben oder auch 3000(2500er mit 3000er Spule). Preislich dachte ich so an 50-70€. Ich befürchte schon das mir nichts andere über bleibt als wieder zu einer Shimano zu greifen.



Guck dir mal die Mitchell Advanced Big Mouth an. Die gibts in den Größen, die du suchst ( fürs Forellenangeln sollte die 2000er was für dich sein) und liegt mit knapp 60-70 euro auch im Preisrahmen.
Du hast nen Spulenkern mit 3 senkrechten Gummistreifen gegen das Verrutschen der Schnur auf dem Spulenkern und sie ist so stabil, dass du damit im Gestrüpp auch mal gegen nen baum hauen kannst, ohne dass irgendetwas kaputt geht.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich bin bir sogar ziemlich sicher das die was abkönnen, aber ich werde die Forellenrolle quelen und dafür ist mir so eine Rolle zu schade. Ich würde mich aufregen wenn ich nach so einer Aktion Kratzer drauf finde würde, deswegen lieber was günstigeres was man gut quelen kann und wo es egal ist wenn mal nen Kratzer drauf kommt.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Hiltownbarsch: Ich habe mir die Rolle natürlich schonmal angeguckt und auch direkt heraus gefunden das sie gerade einmal einen Schnureinzug von 62cm hat also die 2000er und ne Rarenium 2500 hat vergleichweise 72cm oder ne Stradic 2500 FD 88cm.


----------



## Forellenangler76 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß mal eine Frage in den Raum. Kennt jemand von euch ne Rolle zum spinnfischen auf Forelle die vergleichsweise Schnureinzug wie ne Shimano hat? Also ich möchte mir jetzt nicht extra noch eine Rarenium kaufen, denn da ich mit der Wathose unterwegs bin und auch schonmal durchs Unterholz muss oder die Rute am Ufer ablegen muss. Die Rolle sollte ca. die Größe wie eine 2500er Shimano haben oder auch 3000(2500er mit 3000er Spule). Preislich dachte ich so an 50-70€. Ich befürchte schon das mir nichts andere über bleibt als wieder zu einer Shimano zu greifen.



Schau Dir mal diese Rolle hier an:
Shakespeare Magnesium Rolle
Die ist sehr leicht, stabil weil kmpl. aus Metall und sehr preiswert.
Ich habe sie mir als 25er Modell zugelegt, da ist sie für das leichte Spinnfischen sehr gut geeignet.
Und auch der Lauf der Rolle ist unglaublich. Da gibts kein wackeln und kein Spiel wie bei den Plastikhaspeln von Shimanski.
Probier sie aus und Du wirst begeistert sein. Für den Preis bekommst Du sie sogar kostenfrei geliefert.
Und eine gepolsterte Transporttasche ist auch noch mit dabei.


----------



## wienermelange (2. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Forellenangler76 schrieb:


> Schau Dir mal diese Rolle hier an:
> Shakespeare Magnesium Rolle
> Die ist sehr leicht, stabil weil kmpl. aus Metall und sehr preiswert.
> Ich habe sie mir als 25er Modell zugelegt, da ist sie für das leichte Spinnfischen sehr gut geeignet.
> ...



genau richtig! schlagt noch zu solange es sie noch gibt aber leider gibt es die 030 nirgends mehr so günstig. die rolle ist dann leider fürn europäischen markt nicht weiter erhältlich. ich denke, wenn die rolle eine andere farbe gehabt hätte wäre sie viel besser gegangen.


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (3. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Ich bin bir sogar ziemlich sicher das die was abkönnen, aber ich werde die Forellenrolle quelen und dafür ist mir so eine Rolle zu schade. Ich würde mich aufregen wenn ich nach so einer Aktion Kratzer drauf finde würde, deswegen lieber was günstigeres was man gut quelen kann und wo es egal ist wenn mal nen Kratzer drauf kommt.



Du hast doch gesagt ne rolle zwischen 50 und 70 Euro.
Die Big Mouth ist ne Rolle zwischen 50 und 70 Euro und von daher kannste die doch genauso gut verkratzen wie die anderen zu dem Preis, zumal die das locker wegsteckt. Ich nehme teilweise den unteren Teil meiner Rute, um mich damit durch Brennnesseln zu kämpfen und die Schläge haben meiner Big Mouth noch keine Kratzer eingebracht und beim Klettern an unwegsamen Ufern werfe ich schonmal meine Rute voraus, um sie nicht tragen zu müssen, während ich irgendwo hochkraxel. 
Und die Rolle ist aus Metall. Wenn dich ein Kratzer stört kannst du ihn rauspolieren. Das mit dem Schnureinzug würde mich mal interessieren. Wieso möchtest du so viel Schnureinzug haben?
Mit weniger Einzug kannst du doch den köder viel Gefühlvoller beschleunigen und die Spots langsamer ausfischen. Hast du spezielle Gründe dafür, dass du so viel Einzug haben möchtest?


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich möchte so viel Schnureinzug, da ich auch offt mals mit der Strömung fische und wenn man da nicht ordentlich kurbelt ist der Köder sofort an einem vorbei geschwommen. Außerdem ist es ein vorteil wenn sie mal zum Jiggen eingesetzt wird. Ich bin auf die Shimano ELF gestoßen.  Wie ist denn die Bremse der Big Mouth und wackelt nichts?


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (3. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Ich möchte so viel Schnureinzug, da ich auch offt mals mit der Strömung fische und wenn man da nicht ordentlich kurbelt ist der Köder sofort an einem vorbei geschwommen. Außerdem ist es ein vorteil wenn sie mal zum Jiggen eingesetzt wird. Ich bin auf die Shimano ELF gestoßen.  Wie ist denn die Bremse der Big Mouth und wackelt nichts?



Die bremse ist super fein einstellbar und um da was zum wackeln zu bringen musste schon mitm Panzer drüberfahren. Dann wackelt der Boden unter der Rolle 
Die ganze Rolle ist extrem leise und sehr leichtläufig. Shimano, Cormoran, Shakespeare Spro und ein paar mehr habe ich alle schon gefischt und wenn du etwas vergleichbares haben möchtest musst du im Preis deutlich höher gehen(z.b. Gold Arc).
Das mit dem Schnureinzug sehe ich nicht als Problem. Wenn du der Kurbel schwung gibst, macht sie an der unmontierten Rute ca 10-11 Kurbelumdrehungen und an der montierten ca 5-6. Also kanst du sie sogar fast von alleine einholen lassen, wenn du willst.  Ich fische damit auch mitten in der Strömung, aber habe nie probleme(strömungsgeschwindigkeit ca 3-4m/s). Beim jiggen auf Zander am Dortmund-Ems-Kanal hat sie bisher auch immer brav mitgemacht. Von mir klare Kaufempfehlung, wenn du nicht grade auf Dorsche jiggen willst.


----------



## Shortay (3. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gerade aufgewacht und ich glaubs nicht. Jetz is die Sonne auch bei uns yeah ! Sobald ich mich fahrtüchtig fühl gehts los


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (3. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Shortay schrieb:


> Gerade aufgewacht und ich glaubs nicht. Jetz is die Sonne auch bei uns yeah ! Sobald ich mich fahrtüchtig fühl gehts los



Schon wieder zu viel Wasser getrunken? 
Ich dachte immer Angler wären nicht ganz dicht, aber du scheinst ja gut dicht gewesen zu sein :vik:


----------



## Mordsfisch (3. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> ICh würde dir aber trotzdem die Twitchvariante empfehlen, wenn du Wobbler fischst, da die Spitze eine genauere Führung der Wobbler ermöglicht und deine Schläge nicht abfängt. Die Bisserkennung leidet auch kein bisschen unter etwas steiferen Spitze, die sich im Drill aber auch gut durchbiegt, ganu wie der rest der Rute auch. Die Finesse.Ausführung ist eher was für Spinnern. Die wäre mir für Wobbler viel etwas zu weich.
> 
> (mein Favorit).




Zum führen in 1,80 habe ich die Pencill.
So wie ich das sehe, werde ich in den kleinen Bächen hier auch wenig die Wobbler führen müssen.
Es läuft eher auf werfen und einkurbeln raus.

MfG,

Peter


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (3. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Mordsfisch schrieb:


> Zum führen in 1,80 habe ich die Pencill.
> So wie ich das sehe, werde ich in den kleinen Bächen hier auch wenig die Wobbler führen müssen.
> Es läuft eher auf werfen und einkurbeln raus.
> 
> ...



Kommt halt drauf an. Ne weiche Rute federt die Aktion von Cranks halt ein bisschen ab. bei etwas steiferen Ruten brechen die Köder dann halt ein wenig stärker aus. Je nach dem, was dir leiber ist nimm die Varante, die du brauchst, aber mit der twitchvariante kannst du halt auch mal ein paar Minnows durchs Wasser "peitschen" ohne gleich eine andere Rute nehmen zu müssen oder die Wobbler nicht optimal auszunutzen.


----------



## Nordangler (3. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute wieder für 3 Stunden los. Dies mal war es eine Nullnummer aber ein verdammt geiler Tag am Wasser.


Sven


----------



## Seele (4. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So, heute war dann schon besser und es gab nur 4 Refos und dafür 2 Bafos. Mit 44 und 40cm auch in anständigen Größen. 
Eine Refo konnte ich bereits am Freitag fangen und dieses Mal habe ich sie fotografiert.
Natürlich will ich euch diese Schönheit nicht vorenthalten, denn selten hat man denke ich so viele Punkte gesehen. Sozusagen die Pippi Langstrumpf unter den Fischen #6


----------



## ado (4. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Coole Fische Seele,

ich konnt vorgestern n paar richtig gute Bachforellen fangen. 
Die größten drei mit 44, 47 und 51cm waren durchaus vorzeigbar. 
Leider gibts keine Bilder.


----------



## W-Lahn (4. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Seele: Petri, sehr schöne Fische! Die Refo ist wirklich makellos, sieht fast schon "wild" aus, kann es sein dass die sich bei euch reproduzieren?


----------



## Seele (4. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sieht so aus ja, kann aber zu 99,9% nicht sein. Ich vermute die sind vom letzten Jahr übrig, hab mehr so ähnliche gefangen. Zwar nicht ganz so Pippi Langstrumpf aber durchaus geniale Färbung. 

@Ado, da hast ja dann ganz schön Dusel gehabt, Petri. Sind ja mal richtig gute Fische.


----------



## W-Lahn (4. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Normalerweise bleiben die Besatz-Refos nicht ein Jahr im selben Gewässerabschnitt, die haben meist Steelhead-Gene  und sind daher sehr "wanderfreudig."


----------



## Nordangler (4. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Seele schöne Fische. Petri!!!!


Sven


----------



## Seele (4. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Normalerweise bleiben die Besatz-Refos nicht ein Jahr im selben Gewässerabschnitt, die haben meist Steelhead-Gene  und sind daher sehr "wanderfreudig."




Ne wandern tut da recht wenig. Finden da ja auch sehr ideale Bedingungen vor.


----------



## ado (4. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey Seele,

ja war des erste Mal an dem Gewässer  Watstiefel waren Gold wert, da man teilweise bis zum Knie im Matsch stand. 

Schaut auch so aus, als würden sich die Fische in dem Wasser selber reproduzieren, hab auch Forellen der 20cm Kategorie gefangen.

Bin echt gespannt ob des kleine Gewässer noch weitere Überraschungen bereit hält. Werd da des Jahr auf jeden fall öfter zu finden sein!


----------



## maesox (4. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das ist eine von zweien von gestern:


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (4. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



maesox schrieb:


> Das ist eine von zweien von gestern:



Und irgendwann wurden die arme zur kurz 
Schöner Fisch, er wär das aber auch gewesen, wenn du ihn nicht gegen  die Linse von der Kamera drückst, wenn du weißt, was ich meine


----------



## Shortay (4. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> Schon wieder zu viel Wasser getrunken?
> Ich dachte immer Angler wären nicht ganz dicht, aber du scheinst ja gut dicht gewesen zu sein :vik:



haha  bin eigentlich von nem beschissenen grauen sonntag ausgegangen wie sonntag auch....und dann waren wir wohl anchts bissle lange unterwegs


----------



## maesox (4. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Aber sicher Herr "Bachforellenkönig "
Du solltest dir über die Präsentation anderer  weniger Gedanken machen, denn hier gehts um die Fische. Wenn du Lust auf Kritik hast, dann suche dir Fische abgelichtet auf dem Spültisch aus.

Meine durfte wieder schwimmen.

Desweiteren kannst du ja mal versuchen, erst einmal eine solche zu fangen. Dann kannst du allen zeigen wie man das richtig macht;-)

Wenn du glaubst dass das eine 40er ist,die nur groß ausschaut weil ich sie so halte, könntest du dich täuschen.

Das wars jedenfalls bei mir zum Thema Bachforellenpirsch in Zukunft. Dachte hier stehen die Fische im Vordergrund ...


----------



## Nordangler (4. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mädels bleibt doch ruhig. Ist doch noch alles im grünen Bereich.
Hier stehen auch unsere getupften Freunde im Vordergrund. 

Sven


----------



## Lennox (4. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war heute auch draußen. Konnte aber keine bafo fangen. Selbst Barsch& Döbel haben mich in Stich gelassen!  Vielleicht war der Kormoran schneller! :/
Habt ihr nen paar tipps!?


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri maesox ....schöner fisch!!!


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (4. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey.
Das war doch nicht böse gemeint. Tut mir leid, dass es falsch rübergekommmen ist. 
Ich hab doch gesagt, dass es ein schöner Fisch ist, aber wenn Ironie und dumme Sprüche hier nicht richtig verstanden werden schreibe ich demnächst etwas sachlicher. Auch der bachforellenkönig ist ja kein Anspruch hier besser als jemand anders zu sein.
Jemanden hier zu beleidigen, herunterzumachen oder "wegzuekeln" ist das letzte was ich möchte.


----------



## Nordangler (5. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

vernünftige Worte!!!



Sven


----------



## I C Wiener (5. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> Und irgendwann wurden die arme zur kurz





Das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Aber die Finger als "Maßstab" wurden ja nicht versteckt, von daher für mich ein durchaus gelungenes Foto, bei dem der (wirklich schöne) Milchner im Vordergrund steht. 

Die Seitenlinie und der Horizont stehen gegenläufig, was dem ganzen Bild eine Dynamik verleiht wie man sie aus den Werken Gerhard Richters kennt. |znaika:


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (5. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



I C Wiener schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Aber die Finger als "Maßstab" wurden ja nicht versteckt, von daher für mich ein durchaus gelungenes Foto, bei dem der (wirklich schöne) Milchner im Vordergrund steht.
> 
> Die Seitenlinie und der Horizont stehen gegenläufig, was dem ganzen Bild eine Dynamik verleiht wie man sie aus den Werken Gerhard Richters kennt. |znaika:



Eben, weil man es so deutlich sah fand ich das Foto lustig. Aber man sieht ja schon an der Körperform(besonders am Maul) der Forelle, dass es sich um eine Große handelt. Wenn keine Angabe über die Größe der Forelle dabei steht ist es aber nur schwer möglich abzuschätzen, wie groß das Exemplar wirklich ist, wenn man die Fische weit nach vorne streckt. Daher wollte ich nur ein wenig provokant nach der Größe fregen. Vielleicht liest ja Measox noch mit und ändert seine Meinung. Wäre doch schön weitere Fotos und Berichte von ihm zu sehen. Umso schöner, wenn er die großen Fische auch zurücksetzt.#6


----------



## Nordangler (6. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute für 2 Stunden am Wasser. Leider eine Nullnummer aber ein geiler Vormittag am Wasser.

Sven


----------



## buddah (6. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ja heut war bei mir auch ne Nullnummer...

und gestern gabs zwar zwei 40+ Bafos und ne kleine aber dafür hab ich mein Handy versenkt:c


----------



## Shortay (6. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



buddah schrieb:


> aber dafür hab ich mein Handy versenkt:c


muss ne sehr realistische AnglerApp gewesen sein die du drauf hattest!
Ne im Ernst ich hoff mal war kein teures Smartphone!?

Petri zu den Fischen !


----------



## Marces (6. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei mir gabs ne hübsche 50er zum Saisonstart...

grüße


----------



## Kunde (6. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Marces schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs ne hübsche 50er zum Saisonstart...
> 
> grüße




geiler fisch! dickes petri dafür!!!


----------



## Nordangler (6. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Marces ein toller Fisch. Dickes Petri von mir.

Sven


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (6. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@marces: extrem geiler Fisch. Ist es bei euch noch so kalt, dass ihr Handschuhe braucht? Wir habens hier schön warm!  (14 Grad)


----------



## Marces (6. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Vielen dank!

@Hiltownbarsch

Den Fisch hab ich am Sonntagmorgen um halb 10 rum bei -3 Grad gefangen! Da waren die Handschuhe noch nötig!|supergri

Heut wars bei uns auch deutlich wärmer...

grüße


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (7. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Okay!  
Wer würde da freiwillig auf Handschuhe verzichten?!


----------



## tyirian (7. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



tyirian schrieb:


> ..............
> Kann mir jemand Drillinge mit und ohne Widerhaken empfehlen? Für TinyFry 38/50, LC Pointer 65.



Hab mir nun von Van Fook die DT-55 in #8; #10; #12 und die DT-35B in #10 gekauft.
Ist ja ein Unding was die ohne Widerhaken kosten....
Versteh ich zwar nicht weil ja eigentlich ein Fertigungsschritt wegfällt aber Widerhaken andrücken geht auch gut :q
Die Größe passt. 

Schauen wir mal wie sie sich in der Praxis machen.


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (7. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich versteh den Sinn hinter deinem Kauf nicht wirklich. Wenn du die Fische schonen willst, dann kauf dir doch von owner oder van fook Einzelhaken speziell für Wobbler. Bei Einzelhaken ist es fast egal, ob die einen Widerhaken haben oder nicht und die von Van Fook haben sogar gar keinen. Den Lauf oder die Fehlbissquote verschlechtern Einzelhaken nicht.


----------



## tyirian (7. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Weshalb verstehst du den Sinn hinter meinen Kauf nicht? Ich war auf der suche nach guten Drillingen für kleine Wobbler.
Nun hab ich mir die oben genannten Drillinge gekauft. Und Einzelhaken (VanFook PL-51BL). 
Eigentlich wollte ich Drillinge ohne Widerhaken, da es diese aber nicht in der gewünschten Größe gab, hab ich mir nun normale gekauft.

War gerade nochmal auf der Shop Seite! Das mit dem teuer stimmt nicht. Ich dachte das die Drillinge ohne Wiederhaken 9€/5St. kosten. Da hab ich aber nicht richtig gelesen den es sind ~10 Haken in einer Packung. 
Wer lesen kann.....


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (8. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



tyirian schrieb:


> Weshalb verstehst du den Sinn hinter meinen Kauf nicht? Ich war auf der suche nach guten Drillingen für kleine Wobbler.
> Nun hab ich mir die oben genannten Drillinge gekauft. Und Einzelhaken (VanFook PL-51BL).
> Eigentlich wollte ich Drillinge ohne Widerhaken, da es diese aber nicht in der gewünschten Größe gab, hab ich mir nun normale gekauft.
> 
> ...



Ich meine nur, dass du wahrscheinlich die Fische schonen möchtest, indem du Drillinge ohne Widerhaken kaufst, weil man die leichter herausbekommt. Da 3 Haken jedoch eine größere Gefahr darstellen als einer würde ich bei kleinen Wobblern zum Forellenangeln generell auf Einzelhaken umsteigen. Die Fehlbissquote nimmt nicht zu und du bekommst die Haken noch leichter gelöst. Außerdem ist der größte Vorteil bei Einzelhaken, dass du Gefahrlos den Fisch greifen kannst, denn es sind ja nicht noch 2 andere Hakenschenkel frei, die sich in dein Fleisch bohren können. Des Weiteren hast du weniger Probleme, wenn du einen Kescher verwendest. Auch da ist es deutlich leichter den einen anderen Einzelhaken aus dem Netz zu lösen, als einen Drilling. 
Ich finde es sehr gut, dass du auf Widerhakenlose oder auch auf Einzelhaken umsteigst. Durch Angler, die so denken werden unsere Bestände geschont, da kleine Forellen schnell und unkompliziert zurückgesetzt werden können. :m
Ich hoffe es nehmen sich auch einige andere ein Beispiel daran.#r

Ich hab auch nochmal nen Hinweis: An deiner Stelle würde ich darauf achten, wie das Öhr des Einzelhakens zur Hakenspitze steht. Einige Van Fooks, die ich gesehen habe hatten das Öhr so, dass die hakenspitze sonst zur Seite zeigt. Dann musst du 2 Sprengringe verbauen oder du nimmst die von Gamakatsu.


----------



## tyirian (8. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> ...................
> Ich hab auch nochmal nen Hinweis: An deiner Stelle würde ich darauf achten, wie das Öhr des Einzelhakens zur Hakenspitze steht. Einige Van Fooks, die ich gesehen habe hatten das Öhr so, dass die hakenspitze sonst zur Seite zeigt. Dann musst du 2 Sprengringe verbauen oder du nimmst die von Gamakatsu.



Ich denke du meinst die *VanFook SO-81 BL SnapOn*. Die werden einfach eingehakt. Gibts sicherlich auch als nicht SnapOn Version.


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (8. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich kannte nur welche von VanFook, wo die öse um 90° gedreht war. Die passen natürlich super und das snap system ist praktisch. Gibts die auch in anderen Farben? Die Gamakatsu in grau finde ich ganz gut. Rot passt zwar für den Wobbler hier super(was ist das eigentlich für einer???), aber bei naturfarbenen Wobblern wär die farbe wohl ein wenig störend für den Gesamteindruck.


----------



## Nordangler (8. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute war leider nicht viel zu holen. Eiskalte Winde waren nicht wirklich angenehm. Dafür einige neue Strecken kennen gelernt.

Sven


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Nordangler schöne Bilder. Was ist das für eine Rolle wenn ich fragen darf ?


----------



## Nordangler (9. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Natürlich darfst du fragen. 
Bei der Rolle handelt es sich um eine Haibo Hacker 2000S. Ich bin die gerade am prüfen , ob sie auch etwas taugt für den deutschen Markt.  
Bis dato bin ich mit der sehr zufrieden.

Sven


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (9. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Geil!!! Die Wettervorhersage sagt für den 1. und 2. April 14°C an. Das gilt für Hildesheim, aber ich denke im Rest des Landes wirds ähnlich werden. Da kann die Saison ja richtig gut losgehen. Im Moment wärs mir eh noch zu kalt.


----------



## tyirian (9. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Hiltownbarsch
Der Wobbler ist ein "YO-ZURI STOOP 50 MR".

Ich hab die Haken bei Nippon-tackle.de geordert, andere Farben hab ich dort nicht gefunden. Das die Haken rot ist hab ich erst gemerkt als ich sie ausgepackt hab.... Schwarze Haken sind mir eigentlich am liebsten.


----------



## LOCHI (9. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Unser liebling Fisch des Jahres, find ich toll!

http://www.trax.de/forelle-fisch-des-jahres-2013-ist-gefaehrdet/id_62431796/index

Allerdings die Panikmache is mal wieder übertrieben #d


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (10. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



tyirian schrieb:


> @Hiltownbarsch
> Der Wobbler ist ein "YO-ZURI STOOP 50 MR".
> 
> Woher bekommst du den Köder? Ich bin seit über einem Jahr am suchen, doch Deluxe-Fishing.de hat nur noch eine Farbe und andere Händler, die Yo-Zuri führen können ihn mir nicht bestellen.
> Wenn ich an den nochmal rankomme wäre das echt ein Traum!!! |bigeyes |jump:#v


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (10. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/3190/c3ryrmjf_jpg.htm

Das waren noch Zeiten, als ich den noch fischen konnte. 
Ja ich weiß, der Einzelhaken am Bauch war abgebrochen


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Hiltownbarsch ich habe eine Seite gefunden, die den in der Farbe *HSYM verkauft
*


----------



## pionier2511 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/3190/c3ryrmjf_jpg.htm
> 
> Das waren noch Zeiten, als ich den noch fischen konnte.
> Ja ich weiß, der Einzelhaken am Bauch war abgebrochen





Dank meiner leihgabe durfteste den ma Fischen ja hihi


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (10. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> @Hiltownbarsch ich habe eine Seite gefunden, die den in der Farbe *HSYM verkauft
> *



du meinst bestimmt die Seite oder?
http://www.spinnerundco.de/wobbler/...ri-duel/stoop-50mr-f-hsym-yo-zuri-/-duel.html
Aber Tyirian scheint ja irgendeine Quelle zu haben, die auch andere Farben verkauft. Die HSYM sagt mir nicht so richtig zu.
Danke, dass du gesucht hast :m

@Pioneer... JA Genau 
Der sah in dem Grünton schon extrem geil aus und der Lauf war ja auch richtig gut.


----------



## tyirian (11. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich hab meine Stoop's damals bei fishing-mart.pl.com gekauft.

Wobei ich gerade sehe, das sie nun weniger Dekore/ Farben zur Auswahl haben.

Die Farbe HSYM war ein echter Kracher. Leider hängt er jetzt irgendwo im Wasser. :c

Edit: Link repariert.


----------



## pionier2511 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



			
				Hiltownbarsch

@Pioneer... JA Genau :D
Der sah in dem Grünton schon extrem geil aus und der Lauf war ja auch richtig gut.[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Muahaha schau dir dein hochgeladenes bild lieber nochmal an das GRÜN is Gelb muahahaha


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (11. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gelb, Grün,....  Alles das Gleiche 
Hauptsache ist ja, dass der Köder gut fängt. Aber leider scheint es die Farbe nicht mehr so einfach zu geben. :/

@tyirian: Danke für den Link. Den hab ich beim googeln auch gefunden, aber scheint ein Versand für Händler zu sein. Außerdem sind die Farben da ja leider wirklich nicht so der Knüller. Die Meinung scheinst du ja auch zu vertreten. Aber von den Preisen her ist die Seite völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## tyirian (12. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

fishing-mar.com.pl ist ein ganz normaler Shop für Endkunden.


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (13. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Geht hier niemand mehr los auf Forelle? Ich muss ja noch bis zum 1.4. warten


----------



## Felipe95 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

wird vermutlich fast überall noch gesperrt sein #c

Bei uns (Niedersachsen) ist ab dem 16.03. frei.


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (13. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hier ist noch ein heißer Tip, günstiger Köder, den man auch mal im Busch versenken darf.... der zudem auch noch sehr gut fängt...#6 
Ich persönlich fische die Elritze und die beiden Forellengdesigns....

http://www.ebay.de/itm/TEAM-CORMORAN-Wobbler-MINNOW-PM-35-7-7cm-5g-/260745953115?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_K%C3%B6der_Futter&var=&hash=item3cb5f5b

beste Grüße und Petri Heil an alle die bald loslegen dürfen, ich fange am Samstag an wird sicher spaßig bei Minusgraden im Schnee...|kopfkrat


----------



## pionier2511 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Felix K. schrieb:


> wird vermutlich fast überall noch gesperrt sein #c
> 
> Bei uns (Niedersachsen) ist ab dem 16.03. frei.



Nicht überall in Niedersachsen  bei uns erst ab dem 1.4. 
Das können die Vereine nach belieben festlegen .


----------



## Lui Nairolf (13. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich geh morgen an Forellen-Puff, ... die "Sucht" stillen. Bin mal gespannt, ob was geht, da es bei uns schneit wie Sau und ich nur mit Spinngerät ausrücken will ...


----------



## Hot Rod (13. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi,

da ich mich nun für eine Rute aus UL Bereich entschieden habe, wollte ich mal fragen ob die hier jemand fischt:

Cormoran Red Master UL 1-9gr. in 2,10m

Meine Köder sind zwischen 3 und 7 gr. schwer. Theoretisch alles im grünen Bereich. Habe jedoch keine Möglichkeit die Rute beim örtlichen Händler live zu "fühlen". 

Greetz

Marco


----------



## Felipe95 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also ich fische auf Bachforelle am Bach am liebsten meine WFT-Penzill. 
recht weich aber trotzdem sehr schnell.
1,80m (1teilig)
5g Wurfgewicht
Die dann mit ner Shimano symetre 500....
ein traum


----------



## doc_haemmer (14. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ach hat es da Bayern schön - Schonzeit bis 28.2 

Jetzt müßte nur noch die Urkunde mit der Bestätigung der geschafften Fischerprüfung kommen #q


----------



## crazyracer22 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Soooo Sachen für morgen früh zusammen gestellt!
Hauptsache ich kann heute gut einschlafen ;-)


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (15. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Meinst du nicht, dass du ein bisschen zu viele Köder mitnimmst. ich würde maximal eine große und die kleine box einpacken.
Du wirst ja eh nicht 50 verschiedene Gummis fischen und 30 wobbler testen. 
mir wäre das zu viel zeug zum mitschleppen


----------



## Seele (15. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich konnte gerade auch eine Bafo "erwedeln". Wetter war heftig, Wasser war übelst kalt. Aber 3 Bisse 1 Fisch mit 44cm, passt doch.


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (15. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zum schönen Fisch.
Was wafr denn der Köder?


----------



## robdasilva (15. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Saubrer Fisch Seele dickes Petri und das noch mit der Bacardi Edition.




Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> Petri zum schönen Fisch.
> Was wafr denn der Köder?




So wie ich den seele kenne mal wieder auf seine wedler.#6


----------



## Wurschtsepp (15. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jup die Wedler vom Seele  einfach nur hammer. 
Konnte schon ein paar Hechte drauf verbuchen und fast n Huchen^^
Petri zum Fisch


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (15. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kann mich mal wer aufkläre was wedler sind bzw wo man die angucken oder kaufen kann?


----------



## buddah (15. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Was ne Kirsche!!! 

Der Wedel ist auch bekannt als Huche/Forellenzopf
Nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Wendler


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (15. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



buddah schrieb:


> Der Wedel ist auch bekannt als Huche/Forellenzopf
> Nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Wendler


 Beleidige keine Köder, indem du sie im gleichen Atemzug mit Amateur-Schlagersängern nennst


----------



## crazyracer22 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht, dass du ein bisschen zu viele Köder mitnimmst. ich würde maximal eine große und die kleine box einpacken.
> Du wirst ja eh nicht 50 verschiedene Gummis fischen und 30 wobbler testen.
> mir wäre das zu viel zeug zum mitschleppen



Wenn sie zickig sind muss man vorbeireitet sein! Außerdem ist die  Strecke 7 km lang und einen Kilometer ist der Fluß 5m tief da braucht man Zeug zum testen ( Gummis am Jig und Dropshot )
Und so schwer ist die Tasche auch nicht ;-)


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (15. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Okay. Ich meine nur, dass ich lieber eine kleine Box habe, wo ich von jedem typ meine Lieblingsköder drinhabe (3minnows, 3 cranks, 3 streamer, 3 gummis und 3 spinner) und dann kann ich, falls die nichts bringen, obwohl sie eigentlich alle situationen abdecken, auf andere Farben und formen zurückgreifen. Du scheinst aber immer gleich mehrere Boxen zur had haben zu müssen, weil jeder Ködertyp woanders drin ist. Wenn man mal schnell nen Köder austauschen will(zum beispiel, weil man nen Nachläufer verhaften will), dann fände ich sowas unpraktisch.


----------



## Deep Down (15. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So, morgen geht es los! Schonzeit ist zu Ende!
Wetter nicht optimal.Es liegt noch überall etwas Schnee, wenn es taut läuft sonst ne Brühe ins Wasser! Deshalb morgen lieber nur ein paar Grad über Null, damit das nicht passiert!


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (16. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Viel Erfolg euch allen, die heute beginnen dürfen.
Ich hoffe wir bekommen schöne Bilder zu sehen.


----------



## marcus7 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Eine 40er & ne 38er gabs heute morgen.

Hatte den Eindruck das sie noch sehr träge sind, kann mich auch an keinen Saisonstart mit solch niedrigen Wassertemp. erinnern...

Ich bin trotzdem zufrieden , hat Spaß gemacht 

lg


----------



## crazyracer22 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi wollte mich vom gelungenen Saisonstart zurück melden! War ein guter Tag hatte 4 Forellen zwischen 35-40cm und einen richtig richtig schönen Brocken! 

57 cm ca 1600 Gramm


----------



## W-Lahn (16. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an die Fänger!


----------



## JonasH (16. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Was für ein Tag!EIGENTLICH wollte ich nur heute morgen antesten... nun wurden kanpp 10 Stunden feinstes Forellenangeln draus. 
Ich hatte an 6 Bächen 17 Fische, 12 Forellen. Leider alle aus der Kinderstube aber das war mir heute egal! HÄTTE ich heute morgen schluss gemacht, HÄTTE ich nun Bilder für euch ABER leider ging meine Kamera nach dem Abschlussfoto baden. Nun trocknet erstmal alles.

Petri allen anderen Fängern!


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri den Fängern

@JonasH Schade um deine Kamera. Dafür habe ich extra eine Pentax optio, die sind Wasserdicht bis 5m und haben ein Robustes Gehäuse. Machen halt nicht so schöne Fotos wie die eine Kamera mit Objektiv, die aber meiner Meinung nach beim Angeln eh nichts verloren hat.


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (17. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hab mir auf Ebay durch Zufall den Daiwa Tournament Shiner geholt. Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht?


----------



## Shortay (17. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Eigentlich wollten wir bei dem Regenwetter schon umdrehn und beim MC halten. Wenigstens 4-5 Würfe damit man nicht unnötig Spritverfahren hat.... Also die Freundin untern Schirm gesetzt (Angeln ist doof und langweilig). Direkt beim 2ten Wurf Biss. Freundin blärrt los und kommt mitm Kescher. Epische Euphorie in ungeahntem Ausmaße in Ihrem Gesicht und ein Riesenbrüller als das Ding im Kescher landet. (Glaub Sie geht jetz öfter mit) 
40cm 600g 

Genialer Sonntag mit leckerem Abendessen :m


----------



## redlem (17. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ shortay:
Dickes Petri und schön das auch Deine Freundin gesehn hat, dass es sich lohnt bei dem Sauwetter raus zu gehn.

Der Fisch ist krass hell, da sieht man mal wie unterschiedlich die Bachforellen doch je nach Wasser gezeichnet sind.

#6


----------



## Michael_05er (18. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an alle Fänger! Bei uns gehts erst am 01.04. los. Am Samstag war Arbeitseinsatz am Vereinsbach, da hab ich das Gewässer endlich mal kennen gelernt und diverse vielversprechende Stellen gesehen. Bin noch neu im Verein und in der Gegend, daher werde ich am Ostermontag das erste mal dort auf Bachforellenpirsch gehen. Aber seit Samstag bin ich dermaßen heiß drauf, ich kanns kaum noch erwarten...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (18. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Michael... Hast du dich denn schon entsprechen ausgerüstet mit Wobblern, spinnern und gummis oder brauchst du noch empfehlungen?


----------



## W-Lahn (18. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Shortay: Petri zur Bafo! Auf was hat sie gebissen?


----------



## Michael_05er (18. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> @Michael... Hast du dich denn schon entsprechen ausgerüstet mit Wobblern, spinnern und gummis oder brauchst du noch empfehlungen?


Kunstköder habe ich einige. GuFis in ca. 4-5cm (leider keine "natürlichen" Farben), eine ganze Menge Spinner in Größe 0 bis 2, und diverse Wobbler von 3cm Ugly Ducklings über "Phantasie-Hummel-Wobbler" bis zum Savage Gear Prey 69. Die Wobbler habe ich auf Einzelhaken umgerüstet, denen vertraue ich mehr als Mikro-Drillingen. Hab die Einzelhaken aber noch nicht getestet.

Mehr Gedanken mache ich mir ums Gerät. Ich will gerne meine UL-Ausrüstung nehmen: Eine Shimano Fahrenheit-Rute mit 10g WG und eine Okuma VS15 mit 0.10er Geflecht und FC-Vorfach. Ich hab schon an dänischen Forellenseen auf Regenbogner "gesponnen" und Spinnrute und -rolle auch schon an hiesigen Teichen verwendet. Ich bin aber mal gespannt, wie gut sich die leichte Rute am Bach macht, da hat es Strömung und Hindernisse. Auf der anderen Seite fände ich die "große" 30g-Spinne überdimensioniert... 

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## grubenreiner (18. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sind bei mir zwar eigentlich als Beifang anzusehen aber gestern warens 4 Bachforellen dieser Größe:





Bei uns sind sie auch eher blass gezeichnet, rote Punkte recht selten.

(Und ja, bevor einer fragt, gefangen auf Naturköder und mit der Pose beim trotten. Und entgegen der allgemeinen Meinung alle ganz vorne gehakt und leicht lösbar|supergri)


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (18. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Michael... Mit der 10er geflochtenen und Flourocarbon bist du auf der sicheren Seite. Viele nehmen 0,06 oder 0,08 geflochtene für Forellen. Um die Rute würde ich mir auch keine Sorgen machen, solange du bei einer großen Forelle (40+) die Bremse richtig eingestellt hast. Denn die können die Rute gut belasten 
Viel erfolg dir als "Frischling" auf dem Bachforellengebiet.


----------



## Shortay (18. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri zu den Fischen.
@grubenreiner: Das is doch schöner BEifang 

@W-lahn: Fische zurzeit nur mit 3er Spinner (silber), Wobbler hab ich noch nichts wirklich gscheits mir zugelegt.


----------



## aalpietscher (18. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri!#6

Ich wäre froh wenn es nur regen wäre

Bei uns sind Temperaturen um null am tage und immer 3-4 minus nachts....

Und bis mittwoch sind noch 20cm neuschnee angesagt#q

Ich könnte K.....#qein hoch auf die klimaerwärmung!!!

Bei uns ist auch noch schonzeit bis 15 April,ich hoffe mal das das wetter bis dahin endlich besser wird!


Gruß....#h


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (18. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Uiii!!!
Da hab sogar ich Mitleid mir dir aalpietscher.
Ich dachte ich wär die letzte Ratte die hier angeln darf, wenn ich am 1. April anfange, aber einige scheint es ja noch härter getroffen zu haben.


----------



## Nordangler (18. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

wollte diese Woche auch mal los. Aber Schneeverwehungen und ständiger Neuschnee lassen die Tour wohl ins Wasser fallen.
Wollte auch neue Köder testen

Sven


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (20. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

T - 12 ! Der Countdown läuft. Derjenige, der sich die Forellenschonzeit ausgedacht hat, hat echt was grausames erfunden. Jedes Jahr ab Oktober beginnt die Zeit des kalten Krieges: 
Draußen wird's kalt und überall beginnt das Wettrüsten!


----------



## Lautertaler (20. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Darf auch erst am 1 April los!!!|gr:


----------



## Forellenangler76 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> Uiii!!!
> Da hab sogar ich Mitleid mir dir aalpietscher.
> Ich dachte ich wär die letzte Ratte die hier angeln darf, wenn ich am 1. April anfange, aber einige scheint es ja noch härter getroffen zu haben.



Ich wäre froh, wenn ich schon am 1. April auf Forelle gehen könnte. Bei uns beginnt die Saison erst am 1. Mai. #q
Kann man leider nichts dran ändern.


----------



## Quick-Fish (20. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



> Ich wäre froh, wenn ich schon am 1. April auf Forelle gehen könnte. Bei uns beginnt die Saison erst am 1. Mai. #q
> Kann man leider nichts dran ändern.



Wow da hast wirkich die A***karte gezogen.

Bei mir gehts am Freitag wieder ans Wasser. Das Wetter soll bis dahin wieder freundlicher werden und das Wasser ist hoffentlich nicht mehr so arg angetrübt.

Allen Erfolgreichen Petri Heil!


----------



## Karsten Stahl (20. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey Leute ich hab nen Teich relativ groß und 2.5meter tief wollte nur fragen ob man 4hechte und 3 Aale zusammen Da rein setzten kann ???


----------



## Münchner-Spezl (20. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Karsten Stahl schrieb:


> Hey Leute ich hab nen Teich relativ groß und 2.5meter tief wollte nur fragen ob man 4hechte und 3 Aale zusammen Da rein setzten kann ???




ich hab nen auto relativ groß, es hat 18zoll felgen, wieweit komm ich mit einer tankfüllung? 

relativ groß? und was sollen die fressen? #d wasserqualität?
manchmal gibts fragen #q


----------



## Quick-Fish (20. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Am besten stellst du die Frage im Unterforum "Angeln Allgemein" vielleicht kann dir da jemand helfe. Wir beschäftigen uns hier nur mit den rot gepunkteten Tierchen


----------



## carpjunkie (20. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Münchner-Spezl schrieb:


> ich hab nen auto relativ groß, es hat 18zoll felgen, wieweit komm ich mit einer tankfüllung?



wenns nen Diesel ist sollten 600km drinnen sein! :q

setzt sie rein und schau was passiert^^
zumindest die hechte werden sich freuen


----------



## Michael_05er (21. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



carpjunkie schrieb:


> setzt sie rein und schau was passiert^^
> zumindest die hechte werden sich freuen


Bei 4 Hechten und 3 Aalen freuen sich nicht alle Hechte |rolleyes

Zurück zu den Rotgetupften: Bei uns ist zwar ab 01.04. die Forelle freigegeben, aber ab 16.04. ist Spinnfischen für 6 Wochen verboten. Da werde ich dann dochmal mit Naturködern losziehen. Ich habe gehört, dass Rotwürmer gute Köder an unserem Bach sein sollen. Wie biete ich die am besten an? Der Bach ist sehr klein (oft unter 2m Breite) und die interessanten Stellen sind kurze Passagen von maximal 5m Länge. Ich hatte vor, an freier Leine zu fischen, mit einem kleinen Pilotkork als Bissanzeiger. Was meint ihr? Und welche Haken (und vor allem welche Größen) sollte ich verwenden? Ich will keine untermaßigen Fische verangeln.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (21. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Es kommt natürlich immer drauf an, wie viele Würmer du verwendest. Ich würde etwa 3m Hauptschnur nehmen und da einen Stopper und ne kleine Perle draufsetzen. Dann nimmste nen kleinen, schwimmenden Spirulino(10-15gramm), fädelst den auf die schnur, machst wieder ne Perle drauf und nen halben bis 3/4 meter weiter wieder nen Stopper auf die schnur. Dann haste etwa 2,5 Meter schnur übrig. Da machste vorne nen 6er Haken dran, ziehst einen Wurm halb drauf, so dass der Schenkel verdeckt ist, aber der Bogen und vor allem die spitze noch frei. Noch schnell ein oder 2 kleine Würmchen vorne einmal mittig aufgespießt und los gehts. Je nach Tiefe des Baches kannst du die Würmer dann mit dem Spirulino werfen, abtreiben lassen, langsam einholen und weil der Spirulino laufen kann, kannste auch die Tiefe verändern. In starken Strömung machste einen halben Meter vor dem Haken noch schnell ein paar Bleischrote drauf. Mit der Methode musst du nicht dauernd ummontieren, hast eine unauffällige Montage und indem du die Stopper auf der Hauptschnur verschiebst kannst du jeder Zeit die Vorfachlänge variieren. Damit hab ich immer gute Erfolge auf Forellen und Barsche verzeichnen können und sobald das Köderverbot aufgehoben ist kannst du auch kleine Twister auf die Haken ziehen.


----------



## Michael_05er (21. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke für die Anleitung! Ich fürchte nur, sie beschriebene Montage ist etwas "oversized" für mein Gewässer. Vielleicht sollte ich nicht von einem "Bach", sondern von einem "Bächlein" reden. Das Gewässer ist im Schnitt vielleicht 1,5m breit und lässt sich an den meisten Stellen mit halbhohen Gummistiefeln (oder manchmal sogar Gartenclogs |rolleyes) sicher durchqueren. Wenn die Ufer nicht so steil sind, kann ich auch aus dem Stand drüberhopsen. Dazu gibt es kaum Passagen, an denen es mehr als 5m geradeaus geht, dann kommt eine Kehre. Zusammen mit viel Baum- und Strauchbewuchs ist großes werfen weder nötig noch möglich.

Ich habe bei der Gewässerbegehung allerdings Stellen entdeckt, die tief ausgespült sind. Da kam ich ein Mal mit dem Stil des Rechens (Arbeitseinsatz des Vereins) nicht auf den Grund |bigeyes. Derart geht es dann 4-5m ganz tief weiter mit viel Baumwurzeln am Rand. Genau solche Ecken will ich beangeln. Die große Herausforderung wird es sein, sich unfallfrei und unauffällig anzuschleichen und ganz gezielt die heißen Meter zu befischen.

Ein Sbiro mit so viel "Vorfach" scheint mir dafür zu schwer und zu sperrig, aber das mit den Bleischroten ist auf jeden Fall gut. Ich muss mir am besten nochmal ein Döschen gut zu wechselnde Schrote besorgen, damit ich variieren kann. Und ich muss mich überwinden, größere Haken und Köder zu nehmen als am Forellenteich!
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## grubenreiner (21. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Vergiß ewig lange Vorfächer und Sbirolinos am Bach, die sind für den Forellenpuff gemacht! Gerade die langen Vorfächer werden dazu führen dass du Fdische tief hakst, der Fisch hat einfach zu viel Zeit zu schlucken bevor der Biß bei dir ankommt.

Nimm eine unauffällige kleine Pose die sich oben und unten befestigen lässt (ich bevorzue Drennan Chubber oder Bobbers). 
ausbleien dass nur noch die Antenne rausschaut, das Blei ca. 20-30 cm vorm Haken konzentrieren. Ich nehm kein Vorfach sondern binde die 0.18er Hauptschnur bis zum Haken durch.
8er oder 6er Haken, möglichst ohne Widerhaken (oder andrücken). Wurm auf den Haken und die Tiefe so einstellen dass der Köder son nah wie möglich am Grund ist (aber diesen noch nicht berührt). 

Und dann die aussichtsreichen Stellen abdriften.

Bei einem Biß nicht lange Warten sondern sobald klar ist es ist ein Biß (und kein Grundkontakt des Hakens) anschlagen.

Man muss dann zwar bei jeder neuen Stelle die Tiefe anpassen, ist aber sehr flexibel und vor allem hat eine direkte Bißanzeige, dadurch keine verangelten Kleinfische.

Zur Pose nochmal: so klein wie möglich aber so schwer wie nötig. Soll heißen je tiefer und schneller das Wasser je schwerer die Pose damit die Bebleieung den Köder möglichst schnell nach unten bringt. 
(Bei ca. 1m Wassertiefe reichen 2 gramm Posen aus, bei 2m dann schon eher 4 Gramm Posen oder mehr.)

Und versuch immer direkten Kontakt (also keine Schnurbauch) zwischen Rutenspitze und Schwimmer zu haben, ansonsten geht der schnelle Anhieb leicht ins Leere.
Achja, die Schnur fetten damit sie schwimmt, dann lässt sie sich leichter kontrollieren und umlegen.

In Amerika befischen sie auf diese Art Steelheads auch mit Nymphen oder Twistern/Gummiwürmern.


----------



## Quick-Fish (21. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wenn das Wasser tief genug ist, kann ich dir auch ne Dropshot Montage mit Wurm empfehlen. (Falls das bei euch nicht als Spinnfischen gilt)


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (24. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Es war Wochenende. Niemand angeln gewesen?


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hab alle hände voll zu tun mit warten....auf das ende der schonzeit


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (24. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> hab alle hände voll zu tun mit warten....auf das ende der schonzeit



Geht mir genauso. Am 1. April geht´s morgens um 6 Uhr los. Wenn das Wetter halbwegs passt, könnten da ein paar dutzend Forellen auf Foto kommen. Ich berichte dann auch gerne, aber die Sucht wird schlimmer, je näher der Tag rückt.


----------



## I C Wiener (24. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> Es war Wochenende. Niemand angeln gewesen?




Haben gestern ein uns bisher unbekanntes Forellengewässer beangelt, bei 2°C und bewölktem Himmel. Richtig zuversichtlich waren wir nicht.
Nach 5 Minuten hat der Kollege seinen allerersten Saibling überhaupt gefangen, ca. 20 cm lang. 
Saiblinge sind bei uns sehr selten und werden nicht besetzt - also ein natürlich reproduzierter Fisch 

Eine halbe Stunde später hatte ich eine schöne, auffallend silberne Bachforelle mit Mitte 30. Wir haben dann noch kilometerweit aufwärts Strecke gemacht, aber bis auf 2 Nachläufer ist nichts mehr passiert.
Als wir nach Stunden wieder am Auto waren, ging es dann noch ein bisschen flussab. Dabei haben wir dann in einem flachen, strömungsarmen Abschnitt einen riesigen Schwarm mit Forellen aller Größen gesehen. Richtige Klopper und handlange Jungfische waren dabei. Mindestens 30-40 Fische waren es wohl, verteilt über ~20m Strecke. Allerdings machten die keine Anstalten auf irgendeinen Köder zu beißen. Von der Fliege, über Spinner, Streamer, Gummifisch und Wobbler haben wir alles probiert. Man muss dazu sagen dass das flache Wasser noch dazu glasklar war und sie uns mit Sicherheit bemerkt haben. Das nächste mal wird das Stück auf jeden Fall flussauf beangelt.

Waren mit Sicherheit keine Sternstunden an dem Gewässer, aber in der beeindruckender Natur trotzdem ein Erlebnis..


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



I C Wiener schrieb:


> Haben gestern ein uns bisher unbekanntes Forellengewässer beangelt, bei 2°C und bewölktem Himmel. Richtig zuversichtlich waren wir nicht.
> Nach 5 Minuten hat der Kollege seinen allerersten Saibling überhaupt gefangen, ca. 20 cm lang.
> Saiblinge sind bei uns sehr selten und werden nicht besetzt - also ein natürlich reproduzierter Fisch
> 
> ...



vielleicht waren sie gerade in der brunft oder es war ein schwarm hechte ;+


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (24. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri.
Neue Gewässerkentnisse sind doch auch Gold wert. Die bringen dann halt später den Fisch.


----------



## I C Wiener (24. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> vielleicht waren sie gerade in der brunft oder es war ein schwarm hechte ;+



Das waren ganz sicher Forellen, man konnte durch die Polbrille jeden einzelnen Tupfer erkennen. Ich habe so eine Ansammlung noch nie zuvor gesehen und vor allem verstehe ich nicht warum sie in einem so flachen Abschnitt standen. 
Da rackert man sich stundenlang mit bescheidenen Erfolg ab und dann, als wollten sie einen verhöhnen, ist an einer Stelle wahrscheinlich der gesamte Bestand versammelt, der sich normalerweise über mehrere hundert Meter Bachlauf verteilt und will nicht beißen. 

@Hiltownbarsch: So sehe ich das auch.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

bachforellen? laichzeit sollte man ja ausschließen können.....selbst dann wären es nicht so viele auf einmal


----------



## I C Wiener (24. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> bachforellen? laichzeit sollte man ja ausschließen können.....selbst dann wären es nicht so viele auf einmal



Ja, Bachforellen. Sie standen auch nicht alle auf einem Punkt, sondern waren in Gruppen von ca. 3-10 Tieren unterwegs und zogen mal auf und mal ab.. etwa eine Stunde vor der Dämmerung.
Ich kann nicht beurteilen was sie gemacht hätten, wenn niemand direkt am Ufer gestanden und Köder geworfen hätte.


----------



## W-Lahn (24. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Vielleicht wurde frisch besetzt, die Satzfische bleiben meist eine gewisse Zeit im selben Abschnitt und ziehen in "Rudeln" umher..


----------



## I C Wiener (24. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Vielleicht wurde frisch besetzt, die Satzfische bleiben meist eine gewisse Zeit im selben Abschnitt und ziehen in "Rudeln" umher..




Wäre wirklich naheliegend, aber besetzt wird bei uns immer erst gegen Mitte bis Ende April, wenn es etwas wärmer ist. Der Besatz erfolgt in Fließgewässern bei uns auch über die gesamte Strecke und in einheitlicher Größe..

Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass es vielleicht an dem Fußweg in der Nähe liegt. Ist vielleicht etwas weit hergeholt, aber es soll ja Rentner geben die die Fische füttern. Und Rentner rennen da einige herum.

Wie dem auch sei. Bald wird wieder angegriffen.


----------



## -iguana (26. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Servus zusammen,

bin seit diesem Jahr stolzer Besitzer einer Jahreskarte für eine ca. 2,5km lange Forellenstrecke bei uns in der Gegend und hoffe daher ein paar gute Fänge posten zu können.

War am Samstag das erste mal an dem komplett unbekannten Gewässer unterwegs und bin recht zufrieden.

Ausbeute in einer guten halben Stunde war eine 28er und eine schöne 40er Bachforelle (s. Foto), zwei Nachläufer und eine verloren.
Köder waren Spinner und Dropshot mit Naturköder.

Mein Tackle, sollte es jemanden interessieren ist eine Berkley Skeletor mit 4-24g WG und 2,40m, eine Shimano Rarenium 2500 mit einer 14er geflochtenen, möchte aber hier noch auf Mono umstellen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## opferlamer (26. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So war am So. auch mal wieder los.
War in Müchlacker in BW an der strecke in Dürmetz.
Kolege und ich hatten schon vor längerer Zeit den Tag ausgemacht und 
wir sind dan recht emotionslos was das wetter angeht.
Aber es war herrlicher Sonnenschein nur der Wind war echt bissig
Angeln wollten wir auf alles was beist.
Wir haten jeder eine Rute auf Grund und eine mit div. künst Ködern.
Auf grund war ein einfaches Birnenblei freilaufend mit dickem Tauwurm.
Die Stelle mit einer Paniermehl,Süßstoff und Mais Mischung angefüttert
(ca. 2-4 meter vom ufer).
Wir konnten zusammen 4 ReFo fangen davon 2 auf grund mit Wurm und 2 auf 
Spinner. Ich konnte 3 überlisten er 1.... Wobei auf seine Ruten nichts gebissen hat...?
Als ich mit dem Spinner ein paar Meter Strecke gemacht habe hats bei mir an der Grundrute
gebissen und er hat sie dan an Land gezogen.
Ich kanns mir nicht recht erklären weil wir unsre Ruten fast identisch aufgebaut hatten und auch nur 
wenige Meter auseinander standen aber bei ihm nada bei mir 4... der Spinner war sogar seiner und nach dem ich 2 
Fischies damit raus hatte montierte ich ihn ab und gab ihm den Spinner zurück und als er loslegte war nix...
Ich denke ich hatte einfach mehr glück mit der stellen wahl und dem Futterplatz.
Lustig war noch das alle Fische genau 36 cm hatten.. denke das waren frische Satzforellen.
Bilder hab ich nur eins gemacht das auch nicht schön ist da der Fisch darauf recht stark blutet.
Abends gabs dan lecker gebackene Forellen mit gemüse und Backkartoffeln ;-)

Grüßle Opfer


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (26. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



-iguana schrieb:


> Ausbeute in einer guten halben Stunde war eine 28er und eine schöne 40er Bachforelle (s. Foto), zwei Nachläufer und eine verloren.
> Köder waren Spinner und Dropshot mit Naturköder.
> 
> Mein Tackle, sollte es jemanden interessieren ist eine Berkley Skeletor mit 4-24g WG und 2,40m, eine Shimano Rarenium 2500 mit einer 14er geflochtenen, möchte aber hier noch auf Mono umstellen.


Hast du keine andere Rute? Berkley Skeletor schön und gut, aber die ist viel zu hart für Bachforellen. Wenn du dann noch deine geflochtene auf der Rarenium hast, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen Aussteiger sehr hoch. Solange, bis du eine Mono hast, würde ich dir ne weichere Rute empfehlen. 

Fürs erste Mal an einem Unbekannten Gewässer hast du aber ordentlich beute gemacht. 
Petri


----------



## ulfisch (26. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



I C Wiener schrieb:


> Ja, Bachforellen. Sie standen auch nicht alle auf einem Punkt, sondern waren in Gruppen von ca. 3-10 Tieren unterwegs und zogen mal auf und mal ab.. etwa eine Stunde vor der Dämmerung.
> Ich kann nicht beurteilen was sie gemacht hätten, wenn niemand direkt am Ufer gestanden und Köder geworfen hätte.


Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus nicht viel.
Mich habe diese Gruppen immer nur skeptisch beäugt
ungefähr wie mein Avatar hier:q


----------



## Quick-Fish (26. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



> Berkley Skeletor schön und gut, aber die ist viel zu hart für Bachforellen.



Also dass würd ich so nicht unterschreiben. 

Für Forellen*bäche* ist sie sicher viel zu hart, aber für mittel Große Flüsse mit Forellenbestand find ich die Skeletor gut geeignet. Ich fische sie selbst bei uns am Neckar und bin vorallem in stärkerer Strömung froh wenn ich ein paar Rücklagen habe. Würd ich da eine weichere Rute benutzen, hätte ich 0 Kontrolle über meinen Köder.


----------



## -iguana (26. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das mit der geflochtenen hab ich mir eben schon gedacht, desweegn kommt diese Woche ne Mono auf die Ersatzspule.

Die Rute an sich ist eigentlich nicht zu hart wie ich finde, klar für Forellen unter dreißig ist sie in wenig überdimensioniert aber auf die hab ichs ja net abgesehen! :q
Sollte ich aber merken dass der Spaßfaktor zu gering ist mit der Rute werd ich mir sicher ne weichere zulegen!

Danke, danke bin auch schon wieder heiß hab ja einen PB von 43cm zu brechen! |evil:

Gruß Tom


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (27. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@quickfish ja klar. Ich geh auch nicht mit Ner UL-rute und ner 12er mono an den Ebro, aber an kleinen Gewässern ist sie wirklich nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## marcus7 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war heute bei bestem Sonnenschein auch noch mal los:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3857106&postcount=5586


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (27. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne Fische und Petri zu dem Biss der ganz besonderen Art!
Sehe ich das richtig, dass du Rapala fischst und die Forelle auf dem 1. Bild ne Verletzung am Rücken hat?


----------



## marcus7 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> Schöne Fische und Petri zu dem Biss der ganz besonderen Art!
> Sehe ich das richtig, dass du Rapala fischst und die Forelle auf dem 1. Bild ne Verletzung am Rücken hat?




Ja, wird wahrscheinlich ein Reiher oder Kormoran gewesen sein, ich tippe auf Reiher.

lg


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (27. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sowas hatten ich und ein Angler mit dem Ich häufig auf Forelle gehe schon häufiger an so eiem Bach, aber wenn man die Fische nach ein paar Wochen oder Monaten wieder fängt scheinen sie es ganz gut verkraftet zu haben. Ganz schön zäh die Bachforellen.


----------



## buddah (28. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Keine BaFo aber ein netter Beifang:vik:


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (28. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



buddah schrieb:


> Keine BaFo aber ein netter Beifang:vik:



Petri. Nette Überraschung. Vor allem kann man Regenbogenforellen ja bedenkenlos abschlagen und man hilft sogar dem Bachforellenbestand.
Ich hoffe ab dem 1. fange ich auch so dicke Fische.
:m


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri#6 zu dem schönen fisch....


----------



## pionier2511 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> .
> Ich hoffe ab dem 1. fange ich auch so dicke Fische.
> :m




Ich denke ich werd sie Dir wieder vor der nase wegschnappen hehe


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (28. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



pionier2511 schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werd sie Dir wieder vor der nase wegschnappen hehe



Vielleicht ja auch mal andersrum. Mal gucken ob ich dir Große überm kleinen Wehr im Wald erwische. Dann kannst die anderen gerne haben. 
Wir rocken das Wasser schon. Da hab ich gar keine Sorgen.:vik:


----------



## marcus7 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War haute für 1 Wurf am Bach 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3859777&postcount=5596


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (31. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Morgen gehts hoffentlich los, wenn das sch***...... ähhh schöne Wetter nicht streikt. Wenn das Wasser halbwegs klar ist, sollte einem erfolgreichen Saisonstart nichts im Wege stehen.


----------



## Michael_05er (31. März 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich hab auch gerade die Tasche gepackt. Jede Menge Wobbler und ein paar Blinker, Spinner und Twister...  Die letzten Tage hat sich bei uns der Pegel normalisiert und das Wasser ist klar geworden. Morgen soll es zwar wolkig, aber trocken werden. Ich bin sehr gespannt, ob die Forellen Hunger haben 
Ich drücke allen die Daumen, die morgen die Saison eröffnen!

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Lautertaler (1. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Die Schonzeit ist rum!!!!!|laola:


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (1. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Und trotzdem hat nix gebissen


----------



## Michael_05er (1. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Soo, meine erste Bachforellenpirsch ist geschafft. Der Anfang war nicht vielversprechend. Der Kollege, mit dem ich angeln wollte, hat sich beim Aufbau des Angelgerätes einen Haken derart in den Finger gejagt, dass er direkt ins Krankenhaus gefahren ist. Vor Ort war der Haken nicht zu entfernen... 

Ich bin dann alleine los, aber Miniwobbler sind nicht ganz das richtige für unseren Bach. Die heißen Stellen sind so klein, da kann man keinen Köder durchziehen. Der Wobbler hat den heißen Bereich schneller verlassen als man schauen kann. Werfen ist auch was für Künstler, trotz 1,9m-Rute und Pendelwürfen hab ich oft im Baum gehangen. An den "Pools" muss man eher auf der Stelle etwas anbieten. Mit Wurm gehts bestimmt gut, alternativ per Dropshot oder ähnliches. Dementsprechend habe ich erstmal mit der Natur gekämpft, zwei Twister und einen Wobbler verloren (im Wasser, nicht in der Luft) und mich schwungvoll einen Abhang hinuntergeschmissen. Ein Wunder, dass meine Rute das überlebt hat und ich nur einen nassen Fuß hatte...

Ganz zum Schluss bin ich dann zu der Stelle, die ich mir schon vor einigen Wochen ausgeguckt hatte und habe halb versteckt hinter einem Baum einen weißen GuFi quasi vertikal angeboten. Tatsächlich gab es in dem Pool einen Fisch, der auch gebissen hat, sich aber wieder befreien konnte. 20 Minuten später hab ich es auf dem Heimweg an der Stelle nochmal mit einem Twister in braun-glitter versucht und tatsächlich meine erste Bachforelle gefangen! Ich denke, sie war so um die 30cm. Sie war im Kescher noch sehr lebendig, um den Fisch zu schonen habe ich auf eine große Fotosession und Vermessung verzichtet.

Schönes Wetter hatte ich auch, spannend war es auf jeden Fall, ich werde definitiv wieder losziehen. Ich brauche aber mehr Twister 

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Lautertaler (1. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das ist aber auch wirklich ein Rinnsal, probiere es mit DropShot!


----------



## Michael_05er (1. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Lautertaler schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch wirklich ein Rinnsal, probiere es mit DropShot!


Der Bach als Angelgewässer passt zu Obermoschel als "Stadt" mit knapp 1100 Einwohnern |supergri


----------



## Phils (1. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri! Schöne Fische hier!

Sind hier auch ''Forellenpirscher'' aus der Seeve unterwegs?


----------



## MaikP (1. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moinsen,


> Soo, meine erste Bachforellenpirsch ist geschafft. Der Anfang war nicht vielversprechend. Der Kollege, mit dem ich angeln wollte, hat sich beim Aufbau des Angelgerätes einen Haken derart in den Finger gejagt, dass er direkt ins Krankenhaus gefahren ist. Vor Ort war der Haken nicht zu entfernen...


Im Krankenhaus haben sie ihm hoffentlich nicht auch noch den Finger amputiert. Das geht wirklich einfacher!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNvWououyp4
Noch einfacher ist es, den Widerhaken anzudrücken.
Die Bafo von 55cm gabs heute zum Saisonbeginn am Einzelhaken ohne Widerhaken. Die Kleinen Bafos konnte ich so prima releasen.
Bei deinem kleinen Gewässer solltest du dir bezüglich der Nachhaltigkeit darüber wirklich Gedanken machen.
Petri


----------



## Lautertaler (2. April 2013)

Ich war heute das erste mal am Bach und hatte "nur" eine Regenbogenforelle...
Aber der Anfang ist gemacht!

Jetzt aber mal was anders;

Wer kennt die neue Climax MAX Monofil?
Schweineteuer und absolut nicht für UL geeignet!
Die ist sowas von strack das Sie mit bei fast jeden Wurf im gesamten von der Rolle gesprungen ist...
Von wegen bestes Multi- Polymer...

Geschrieben auf meinem GT-N7100 mit Forum Runner


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (2. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das was du beschreibst hört sich so an, als ob du die Schnur nicht richtig aufgespult hättest. Wenn du die Schnur in warmes Wasser legt(ca 1 Stunde), dann die Schnur(noch im Wasser) durch den Leitring deiner Rute führst und an der Spule festknotest und langsam anfängst aufzuspulen, sollte die Schnur nach ca 1 Woche Rugezeit ideal an die Spule angepasst sein und nicht mehr runterspringen. Außerdem gibt es dann auch keine doofen Drallprobleme.


----------



## Deep Down (2. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute hat es bei einer Exkursions ins Niemandsland auch hier "eingeschlagen"! 





54cm Macht aus dem Bach!

Allerdings hing sie dann doch erst bei der dritten Attacke! Ist eben noch ein bisschen kalt! Mächtig an der Oberfläche hat sie rumgeplanscht und schnell hab ich sie von allen Hindernissen weggedrillt!


----------



## 1Fisherman (2. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Geiles Teil, Petri Heil! :m


----------



## Deep Down (3. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Merci!


----------



## Bonifaz (4. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Auch einen netten Einstieg gestern gehabt ...:g

Die Schonzeit war seeeeeeehr lang...


----------



## bobbl (7. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Konnte heute zwei schöne mit dem Wobbler erwischen :l 40 & 42 cm.


----------



## Lautertaler (7. April 2013)

Petri Heil, schöne Fische!

Geschrieben auf meinem GT-N7100 mit Forum Runner


----------



## mischerma (7. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo 
hätte dann mal eine Frage an euch erfahrenen Forellenangler am Bach. 
Ich würde gern mit einer Wathose unseren Bach begehen und dabei Spinnfischen mit Wobbler und Spinnern und Strecke machen, nur sollte ich den Bach Stomaufwärts gehen (gegen die Strömung) oder Stromab(mit der Strömung) ? 
Nur ich denke so flachlaufende Wobble kann man besser gegen die Strmung führen und Spinner auch mit dem Strom. Was für Probleme seht ihr noch usw. ?


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



mischerma schrieb:


> Hallo
> hätte dann mal eine Frage an euch erfahrenen Forellenangler am Bach.
> Ich würde gern mit einer Wathose unseren Bach begehen und dabei Spinnfischen mit Wobbler und Spinnern und Strecke machen, nur sollte ich *den Bach Stomaufwärts gehen (gegen die Strömung) *oder Stromab(mit der Strömung) ?
> Nur ich denke so flachlaufende Wobble kann man besser gegen die Strmung führen und Spinner auch mit dem Strom. Was für Probleme seht ihr noch usw. ?



gegen die srömung, sonst verscheuchst du durch den aufgewirbelten dreck, schon viele fische im vorfeld


----------



## raubfisch33 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



> gegen die srömung, sonst verscheuchst du durch den aufgewirbelten dreck, schon viele fische im vorfeld


so ist es! :m


----------



## masterpike (8. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gestern war es endlich soweit! Forellensaison mit Fisch eröffnet...

2 Schönheiten um die 30












Gruß


----------



## Nordangler (10. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin Moin, 
ich durfte gestern Morgen mal los.
Ein Nachläufer um die 40 cm hatte ich und einen lütten Hecht ca. 50 cm lang als Beifang. Ich hoffe Esox lernt es mal. dass sie in Salmonidengewässer nichts zu suchen haben.


Sven


----------



## Streifenjäger (10. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

...und ob sie da was zu suchen haben! 

Sonst wären sie nicht dort anzutreffen! Das ganze nennt sich dann biologische Nische, die meisten vergessen das leider meist!


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (10. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Streifenjäger schrieb:


> ...und ob sie da was zu suchen haben!
> 
> Sonst wären sie nicht dort anzutreffen! Das ganze nennt sich dann biologische Nische, die meisten vergessen das leider meist!



#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q
Klugsche*ßerblocker an:
Ironieerklärer an:


"Der Nordangler" ist auch nicht völlig dämlich. Er wollte lediglich sagen, dass er nichts dagegen hätte, wenn sich die Hechte in Salmoniden mal angewöhnen würden keine Wobbler mehr zu fressen. Denn bei so kleinen Wobblern ist das nicht immer schön für die Hechte, bezüglich deren Überlebenschance mit einem Haken in den Kiemen, der man lösen oder abkneifen muss. :c


----------



## Streifenjäger (10. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Halt mal schön die Füße still...

Ich hab leider oft genug abgeschlagene Hechte aus Salmonidengewässern gesehen, da sie da ja nicht hingehören und nur die teuren Besatzforellen dezimieren!


----------



## phirania (10. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

uups.
geht ja richtig ab hier  ...|krach::q:q


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (10. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja das finde ich schlimm. Wenn Hechte ohne vernünftigen Grund abgeschlagen werden, frage ich mich welchen vernünftigen Grund es gibt, den Leuten ihren Angelschein nicht zu entziehen.
Oft ist es wie gesagt nur leider so, dass man die Hechte so hakt, dass sie einem schon beim Landen die Finger vollbluten! :c
Wenn man Hechte aber nicht tötet, um ihnen Lied zu ersparen, sondern, weil sie Köderverlust bedeuten, falls man kein Stahlvorfach nutzt, dann schämt man sich schonmal für andere "sogenannte" Sportfischer. #q


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (10. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



phirania schrieb:


> uups.
> geht ja richtig ab hier  ...|krach::q:q



Irgendwo hab ich mal gehört, dass ne schöne, deftige Diskussion belebend wirken kann! 
Und der Thread hier könnte n bisschen mehr Leben vertragen. :m


----------



## Streifenjäger (10. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> Oft ist es wie gesagt nur leider so, dass man die Hechte so hakt, dass sie einem schon beim Landen die Finger vollbluten!



Das passier aber auch beim Barschangeln am See...mit ein Grund warum ich dort kaum mehr mit kleinen Hardbaits fische!


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (10. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja was willst du sonst auf Bachforellen machen? Mit Würmern angeln, bis der Haken wieder hinten aus der Forelle rauskommt? Es gibt ja leider keine wirkliche alternative zu kleinen Kunstködern, die die Hechte inhalieren.


----------



## Streifenjäger (10. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kleiner Tip, schau dir mal meine Signatur an...


----------



## Lautertaler (10. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja Ja das ewige leidige Thema.....|uhoh:


----------



## Deep Down (10. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> Ja was willst du sonst auf Bachforellen machen? ...... Es gibt ja leider keine wirkliche alternative zu kleinen Kunstködern, die die Hechte inhalieren.



Doch doch, große Köder nehmen! Dann bleiben dir natürlich die kleinen Forellen erspart, aber es geht gleich auf die großen rotgepunkteten Futterluken!

Der Swimbait z.B. ist 18 (!) cm lang!


----------



## motocross11 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi zusammen,

kurze frage ist in der Bode generell nur Fliegenfischen erlaubt oder auch andere Kunstköder?


----------



## Leine-Leroy (11. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Im Bereich altenbrak ja:

http://www.fliegenfischer-bodetal.de/page008.html


----------



## motocross11 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke für die Antwort, aber auf der Karte kann ich nicht erkennen wo das Kunstköderangeln erlaubt sein soll oder ist generell an allen stellen wo nicht ausdrücklich Fliegenstrecke ist das angeln mit Kunstködern erlaubt?


----------



## Leine-Leroy (11. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gute frage, sowie ich das lese ist die gesamte Strecke fly only. Vielleicht einfach mal ne Mail an den Verein schreiben...


----------



## 0din (14. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,
ich habe gestern diesen 50er Salmonide gefangen was würdet ihr sagen was für eine Forelle ist das genau?


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (14. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

bachforelle,petri!!


----------



## Steff-Peff (14. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Tippe auch auf Bafo. Hat schönes rotes Fleisch, solltest Du beizen oder kalträuchern.
Petri !

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## 0din (14. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke! da bin ich auch von ausgegangen nur irgentwie fehlten mir die roten Punkte und jetzt war ich mir nicht mehr ganz sicher.
gruß Kai


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (14. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die haben nicht immer Rote Punkte. Oft fängst du auch welche mit gelblichen Bäuchen. Das sind dann ganz sicher Bachforellen und meist jüngere. Rote Pukte helfen aber auch nicht 100 pprozentig bei der Identifizierung, da auch Meerforellen ein rotes Laichkleid tragen. Mit etwas Erfahrung erkennst man das aber recht schnell, wenn du mal Meerforellen und Bachforellen in größeren Menegen gefangen hast, dann wird es einfacher.


----------



## ulfisch (14. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöner Fisch,
perfekte Größe für das Abendessen|supergri


----------



## Tackle Berry Finn (16. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

|supergri tach 
heut gabs endlich den einstieg in die saison
bafos 32 u 34 cm
saibling 35 cm


----------



## masterpike (17. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an die Fänger...

Gestern gab es kampfstarke 48cm.






Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Nordangler (17. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Konnte gestern auch die erste der Saison verhaften.
Mit 39 cm auch nicht die Kleinste. Leider beim fotografieren aus den Händen geglitten.

Sven


----------



## Franz_16 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns sind die Forellen seit gestern frei.
Im Moment ist es keine Kunst welche zu fangen... noch beissen die relativ hemmungslos, aber das lässt meistens schnell nach 

Hier ein Bild von heute Morgen


----------



## keinangelprofi (17. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Bei uns sind die Forellen seit gestern frei.
> Im Moment ist es keine Kunst welche zu fangen... noch beissen die relativ hemmungslos, aber das lässt meistens schnell nach
> 
> Hier ein Bild von heute Morgen


 
Hallo Franz_16
Haben die Forellen gesetzt? 
Wie viele hast du erwischt?
Wie viel Regenbogen und wie viel Bachforellen?
VG|wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

In den Flüsschen und Bächen hier gibts nur Bachforellen.

Die Größe liegt so zwischen 32-40cm.


----------



## W-Lahn (17. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an die Fänger #6!
Nach einem schleppendem Saison-Beginn konnte ich heute 4 Bafos zwischen 30 und 39 cm fangen.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

den zielfisch gabs diesmal nicht, dafür ne 66er mefo und 2 hechte
von 61 und 69, die wieder schwimmen...






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## marcus7 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> den zielfisch gabs diesmal nicht, dafür ne 66er mefo und 2 hechte
> von 61 und 69, die wieder schwimmen...
> 
> 
> ...



So was ärgerliches aber auch ;-), Petri!

lg


----------



## meimei (18. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich fuerchterlich beschimpft werde ...

Ich finde es nicht so besonder schoen, dass man Bachforellen und Saiblinge mit Drillingen fischt und zusaetzlich einen Grossteil der Faenge auch noch abschlaegt. 

Das sieht mir alles nicht besonders nachhaltig aus.

Oder .. sind das alles Besatzfische, die in irgendwelchen Puffs gefangen wurden .. dann nehme ich natuerlich Alles zurueck !



Mei


----------



## -iguana (18. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



meimei schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich fuerchterlich beschimpft werde ...
> 
> Ich finde es nicht so besonder schoen, dass man Bachforellen und Saiblinge mit Drillingen fischt und zusaetzlich einen Grossteil der Faenge auch noch abschlaegt.
> 
> ...


 
Ganz egal was du denkst, hier wird keine C&R Diskussion geduldet!


----------



## Nordangler (18. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

sehe  ich auch so iguana.
schade so etwas eigentlich!!!!!

Sven


----------



## Tackle Berry Finn (18. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



meimei schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich fuerchterlich beschimpft werde ...
> 
> Ich finde es nicht so besonder schoen, dass man Bachforellen und Saiblinge mit Drillingen fischt und zusaetzlich einen Grossteil der Faenge auch noch abschlaegt.
> 
> ...



meiner meinung nach sollten leute die so denken garnicht angeln gehn, wenn ich schon so tierfreundlich und mitfühlend denke, würde ich auch keinem fisch nur einen einzelhaken in das maul rammen um ihn dann ans ufer zudrillen, nur zum spass um ihn nach nem foto wieder schwimmen zu lassen #6 .


----------



## Mordsfisch (18. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Soderle,

beim zweiten Versuch hat es nun heute endlich geklappt.
Eine 55cm Regenbogenforelle, die gekämpf hat wie irre.

Im Magen hatte sie ein paar Stöckchen und eine Zigarettenkippe.
Die hatte wohl hunger, weil beim ersten mal hat sie die Schnur um einen Ast gewickelt und ich musste abreißen.

Ich freu mich wie Hulle über den Fang.

MfG


----------



## Deep Down (19. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



meimei schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich fuerchterlich beschimpft werde ...
> 
> Ich finde es nicht so besonder schoen, dass man Bachforellen und Saiblinge mit Drillingen fischt und zusaetzlich einen Grossteil der Faenge auch noch abschlaegt.
> 
> ...



Ich stimme dir zu! 

Dieses Besatzfischbeangeln in jedem Frühjahr nach Ablauf der Schonzeit ist unschön und zu dem anglerisch nicht besonders anspruchsvoll!


----------



## Svenno 02 (20. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo!

Mich hat es heute mal wieder raus getrieben.
Die Forellen waren jedoch etwas tückisch.
Etliche Fehlbisse und Nachläufer. Nur der getwichte Pointer, auf
den eine 42er Bafo ging und
ein kleiner Effzett Blinker, auf den die
5 cm kleinere "Rotgetupfte" einstieg,
konnten meine Niederlage verhindern.












In diesem Sinne, einen schönen Samstagabend 

wünscht der Svenno #6


----------



## Streifenjäger (22. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*






Bei mir gabs vor ein paar Tagen diese schöne Mit-30er auf Nymphe...


----------



## grubenreiner (22. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

sehr ansprechnendes Bild! Glückwunsch zum Fang.


----------



## RonsWorld (22. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Streifenjäger schrieb:


> Echt super Foto und soo glaklares Wasser|bigeyes
> 
> Petri zum Fisch!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lautertaler (22. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Krasses Bild mit was für einer Kamera wurde das geschossen?


----------



## Streifenjäger (22. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke, Kamera ist eine Canon Powershot D10...perfekte Outdoor-Cam!


----------



## Steff-Peff (22. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Streifenjäger schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs vor ein paar Tagen diese schöne Mit-30er auf Nymphe...



Tolles Foto ! Hat was :vik:

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## aalpietscher (22. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wunderschönes Tier,Fettes Petri dazu#6


Geiles Foto!!!!



Gruß.....


----------



## Ben-CHI (23. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Saisonstart geglückt.


----------



## masterpike (23. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri, schöne Fische!

@Streifenjäger: Absolut geiles Foto mit super Perspektive!

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Hot Rod (25. April 2013)

*was feines für den Grill*

So, dann will ich mal meinen heutigen Erfolg zeigen. #h Spontan für zwei Stunden an meinem Hausgewässer (Ilm) gewesen und wurde an nem Hot Spot mit ner 38er und 33er Forelle belohnt 





Beide mit nem Rapala Countdown gefangen. Auf den ersten Blick dacht ich es seien Regenbogner (obwohl die hier nicht vorkommen), aber dann habe ich sage und schreibe einen roten Punkt gefunden ;+. Soll´s nun doch ne Bachforelle sein??? Irgendwie komisch...

Greetz

Marco


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (25. April 2013)

*AW: was feines für den Grill*



Hot Rod schrieb:


> So, dann will ich mal meinen heutigen Erfolg zeigen. #h Spontan für zwei Stunden an meinem Hausgewässer (Ilm) gewesen und wurde an nem Hot Spot mit ner 38er und 33er Forelle belohnt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jo....schickes bachforellen-duo...petri!!


----------



## tyirian (25. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute das erste mal in diesem Jahr mit der Fliegenrute an meinem Hausfluss unterwegs gewesen.
Fische gab es keine. 

Als rießen Entschädigung konnte ich aber viele Bachneunaugen in kleinen Gumpen bei der Balz (?) beobachten. 
Wusste gar nicht, dass in unserem Gewässer so viele Bachneunaugen leben! (Oder besser gesagt lebten....)






Freut mich sehr! :l


----------



## Rhxnxr (26. April 2013)

*AW: was feines für den Grill*



Hot Rod schrieb:


> Beide mit nem Rapala Countdown gefangen. Auf den ersten Blick dacht ich es seien Regenbogner (obwohl die hier nicht vorkommen), aber dann habe ich sage und schreibe einen roten Punkt gefunden ;+. Soll´s nun doch ne Bachforelle sein??? Irgendwie komisch...
> 
> Greetz
> 
> Marco




Schickes Bild , petri heil !
Sind vermutlich noch nicht so lange eingesetzt, deshalb die allgemein schwächere Ausfärbung. Die roten Punkte können schon mal (grossteils) fehlen, aussagefähiger sind die Flanken. Bei Fischen die im Bach aufgewachsen bzw. schon dort geschlüpft sind und sich wohlfühlen sind die Flanken mehr oder weniger goldgelb.
Noch krasser ist es bei Refos.
Im Teich meist mehr oder weniger silbrig mit nur leichtem regenbogenschimmer auf der Seite, werden sie in nur wenigen Wochen im geeigneten Fliesswasser, zu wahren Schönheiten.


----------



## W-Lahn (26. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hier mal zwei Bilder von der letzten Pirsch, eine 35er Bafo und eine aus der Kinderstube


----------



## Nordangler (26. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu den Fischen.

Ich konnte gestern 1 Minibafo erhaschen  und 2 Hechte.

Dazu habe ich an meinem Gewässer auch reichlich Neunaugen beobachten können.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (26. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Streifenjäger schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs vor ein paar Tagen diese schöne Mit-30er auf Nymphe...



Hammerbild!!! :vik::vik::vik:#6#6#6


----------



## Hot Rod (26. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So dann lege ich heute gleich nochmal nach. Heute Mittag nochmal für ein Stündchen die Rute ausgepackt und nach ner kleinen Bafo wurde ich dann nach nem schönen Drill mit meinem PB belohnt. 41 cm hatte die schöne :vik: Man ich war "stolz wie Bolle" danach |rolleyes





Auch hier wieder die recht untypische Zeichnung |kopfkrat

Greetz

Marco


----------



## Bonifaz (26. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich kann dies Jahr auch nicht klagen...

War gestern los und konnte 3 Bachies fangen zwischen 25-37cm.

Davor die Woche konnte ich meinen Neuen PB verbuchen mit 
einer Schönheit von 51cm :k|supergri


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Bonifaz schrieb:


> Ich kann dies Jahr auch nicht klagen...
> 
> War gestern los und konnte 3 Bachies fangen zwischen 25-37cm.
> 
> ...



petri dazu!!

und kein foto davon gemacht?;+


----------



## Bonifaz (27. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin dorschwilli

Leider ist meine SD Karte an diesem Tage abgeka...!
Aber habe ein Bild ins Album gestellt ...

Wie siehts bei dir aus ? #h


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ streifenjäger:

Absolut Hammermäßiges Ausnahmebild!!!:k

Ich war mal so dreist, es in den Thread "Aktuelle Raubfischfänge- OT-Free" reinzukopieren, sowas darf nicht so schnell im Nirwana des AB verlorengehen.

Solltest Du etwas dagegen haben, bitte Nachricht an mich!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Bonifaz schrieb:


> Moin dorschwilli
> 
> Leider ist meine SD Karte an diesem Tage abgeka...!
> Aber habe ein Bild ins Album gestellt ...
> ...



war gestern am strand, um die schwestern der rotgetupften zu
besuchen guckst du http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3880216&postcount=1137


----------



## Bonifaz (28. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nicht schlecht, Petri #6
Ein Bekannter war gestern auch oben und konnte eine 48 iger fangen...


----------



## -iguana (29. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Servus Jungs,

war am WE unterwegs und konnte innerhalb von 10 Minuten ca 10 Bisse unddrei schöne Bafos zwischen 29 und 34cm verbuchen.

Köder dürfte recht schön zu erkennen sein! 

Sehr schön, so kanns weitergehen!! :vik:

Gruß Tom


----------



## aalpietscher (29. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin,#h

Bei mir gab es auch endlich die erste gute 39er!




Hatte noch ne kleine und einen aussteiger!

Viele bisse aber sie knallen nicht richtig drauf,ob spinner oder wobbler,immer das selbe spiel#c

Die eine hatte meinen Wobbler 4 mal attackiert aber halt nur angestubst|kopfkrat

Noch etwas Zickig die süßen!


Gruß.....|wavey:


----------



## Bonifaz (29. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Nico !!

Sind ja doch noch welche drin ...#h |sagnix
Sieht aber noch ziemlich mager aus, das fressen geht wohl erst los...
Wir sehen uns am Sonntag   :m

Morgen auch nochmal los und dann gehts den Hechtdamen an den Kragen  #:


----------



## aalpietscher (30. April 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin,#h

Das magere Täuscht,die war eigentlich kugelrund und hat sich mit allen voll gestopft was sie finden konnte!

Bei der Landung kamen mir schon würmer und irgendwelche larven und insekten entgegen!

Die hatte ne ordentliche wanne,sonst würde sie jetzt auch noch schön weiter schwimmen

Bis Sonntag,das wird super


Gruß....#h


----------



## AWebber (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So - halb 6 am Wasser gwesen (die Idee hatten noch viele andere ...) und  die neue Rolle (Sargus 2000) sowie die neuen Chubbys eingeweiht ...

Über  20 Forellen mit reichlich 20 cm sowie zum Schluss direkt nacheinander  zwei Mittdreißiger - eine Bafo und ein Bachsaibling. 

Die vielen kleinen lassen aber hoffen ...


----------



## AWebber (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hab heute morgen mal ne neue  Stelle ausprobiert. Nach 20 min Fußmarsch und einer abenteuerlichen  Kletterei ca 25 m nen steilen Abhang runter, gabs beim dritten Wurf  einen schönen Tagesauftakt:




... bildschöne 38 cm ...

Danach noch ein paar kleinere sowie 2 30er Döbel - die schwimmen alle wieder


----------



## Bonifaz (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri !!!

Schön gezeichnet !#6


----------



## phirania (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri schöner fisch...


----------



## pionier2511 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei mir gabs gestern den Gierschlund die konnte den Hals einfach nich voll bekommen

http://img7.*ih.us/img7/6556/dsc0032bz.jpg


http://img6.*ih.us/img6/3842/dsc0035ox.jpg


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri! 

Und #6 wegen Einzelhaken!

Sind das die von Gamakatsu?


----------



## pionier2511 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Petri!
> 
> Und #6 wegen Einzelhaken!
> 
> Sind das die von Gamakatsu?



Ja sind sie Einzelhaken nehm ich nahezu ausschliesslich wenn auch kleine Forellen vorkommen und weil sie sich generell besser abhaken lassen .

Noch dazu hab ich die erfahrung gemacht das Forellen die sehr vorsichtig mit dem Köder spielen nen Einzelhaken besser packen können als nen sperrigen Drilling


----------



## silberhai (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

moin jungs schicke getupfte habt ihr da ans band bekommen nach einigen versuchen in diesem jahr hats bei mir gestern auch endlich mal geklappt mit der erste maßigen bafo und das noch am neuen gewässer!

6 anfasser und eine gelandete 34er konnte ich verbuchen|kopfkrat


----------



## Bonifaz (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dickes Petri silberhai...:m

Ich sehe die Brennessel wachsen schon kräftig ...


----------



## spin-paule (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo zusammen,

habe einen persönlichen Kocher-Rekord zu melden:

54cm Bafo mit 1800g am 2er Mepps

http://img546.*ih.us/img546/5915/img0331wy.jpg


Schöne Grüße und
tight lines!!!

Paul


----------



## e!k (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich hab mich hier zwar bisher nicht zu Wort gemeldet, aber es lief bisher recht gut dieses Jahr. Da jetzt bei uns aber Hecht und Zander wieder frei sind, werde ich wohl weniger auf Forelle losgehen. 

Hier die beiden besten Fische aus den letzen zweieinhalb Wochen. Die größere (56cm) ist auch gleichzeitig die die größte, die ich bisher gefangen, hab. Die andere hatte 39cm auch wenn das auf dem Foto anders rüberkommt, da das Foto an einem Hang entstanden ist.


----------



## W-Lahn (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an die Fänger!!
Hier im Saale-Thread wurde eine 69 cm Bafo gefangen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99663&page=1242

Was meint ihr, wirklich ne Bafo???

Ich würde eher auf ne MeFo tippen...


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schaut mir auch eher nach ner Meerforelle aus.

Aber Bachforellen können in den entsprechenden Gewässern auch ziemliche Monster werden. Welches genetische Potential in ihnen steckt sieht man ja bei den genetisch identischen Meer- und Seeforellen.


----------



## Lennox (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*


----------



## Lennox (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Diese Bafo habe ich diese Woche gefangen. 33cm zwar keine große dafür ist Sie schön gezeichnet.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

die erste brauchbare ist gelandet,hatte 43cm.......


----------



## Bonifaz (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dickes Petri !!!:vik::vik:


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Bonifaz schrieb:


> Dickes Petri !!!:vik::vik:



petri dank!!

hab den fisch vorhin auf seine letzte reise geschickt|supergri

frische petersilie,zwiebelringe, etwas butter, salz und pfeffer und
dann in alufolie, ab in den backofen....legger wars:l


----------



## silberhai (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri:m:m und so schmeckt die forelle sehr lecker!

ich war heute auch noch mal los 2 im drill verloren#c und eine konnte ich landen


----------



## Bonifaz (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri :g


Wie groß war sie denn ?
und per Selbstauslöser ?

Mach morgen früh mal einen Angriff...#h


----------



## flx1337 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So meine erste dieses Jahr auf nen kleinen Mepps-Spinner


----------



## silberhai (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja per selbstAuslöser auf einem baumstump hatte mein Stativ vergessen in der morgendlicher aufregung und vorfreude|uhoh:


----------



## flx1337 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Und gleich die 2. hinterher!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

zweiter fisch dieses jahr, wieder ne 43er :m
so kanns weitergehen...


----------



## Nordangler (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri allen Fängern der vergangenen 12 Tagen. Bin wieder zurück aus der Türkei und gestern das erste Mal wieder los gewesen.
Es gab allerdings nur eine 25er Bafo und einige schöne Hechte.

Ist jemand von euch bei Facebook? Auch dort gibt es eine schöne Salmonidengruppe.

Sven


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

*heute*: erste stelle abgefischt-nichts,15m weiter nächster versuch 
auch nichts,dann ein platschen an der oberfläche an  der ersten stelle,
ich wieder zurück ein wurf und ab ging der tanz:k
im kescher hat die forelle dann sofort 2 fische ausgewürgt, einer tot und der andere leicht lediert, zappelte noch|bigeyes





46er

beim ausnehmen weitere 7 fischlein im magen gefunden


----------



## Bonifaz (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Mensch !!

Hast aber ne Strähne momentan #6

Sieht mir nach kleinen Gründlingen aus ?


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Bonifaz schrieb:


> Petri Mensch !!    danke!
> 
> Hast aber ne Strähne momentan #6   jo läuft ganz gut
> 
> Sieht mir nach kleinen Gründlingen aus ?



sind alles bachschmerlen


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

heute für 2 stunden am bach gewesen, diesmal ne 42er.....#h


----------



## spin-paule (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo zusammen,

ein dickes PETRI den Fängern!

kurzer Nachtrag von letzter Woche:
Eine kräftige 42er Bafo auf nem 2,5cm Ugly Duckling:
http://img209.*ih.us/img209/1856/42gut.jpg

tight lines
und 
schöne Grüße
Paul


----------



## phirania (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ all
petri schöne fische weiter so...#h#h


----------



## -iguana (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sehr schöne Fische!!!

Meine Ausbeute vom Vatertag war auch recht gut, 4 BaFos und das war die schönste! :q


----------



## thps (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



-iguana schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Fische!!!
> 
> Meine Ausbeute vom Vatertag war auch recht gut, 4 BaFos und das war die schönste! :q



Petri!! Und der gute alte Lidl Kescher war auch dabei ?!


----------



## LOCHI (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo leute, ich war heute bei den Sauwetter auch zwei stunden unterwegs. Als erstes erlebte ich eine kleine überraschung denn an den kleinen Thüringischen Bach den ich heute beangelte hab ich noch nie einen Saibling fangen können und mir war auch nicht bewusst das da welche sind #c aber nun wurde ich eines besseren belehrt. Der erste Fisch und ich kann es selbst noch nicht glauben war ein schöner Saibling.







Kurze zeit später konnte ich eine schöne Regenbogenforelle im Wasser abhaken...






und zu guter letzt da ich ja auf "Pirsch" war kamen noch drei Bachforellen, alles keine riesen doch die Freude war groß!






mfg... de Lochi#h


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri zu den schönheiten!!#6


----------



## balzer (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sehr schöne Bachforellen!
Werde mich demnächst auch ma an die Bach machen und schauen was geht!


----------



## Streifenjäger (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*


----------



## -iguana (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Kurze zeit später konnte ich eine schöne Regenbogenforelle im Wasser abhaken...


 
Ich will hier keine C&R Diskussion lostreten aber warum entnimmst du die ReFo nicht damit sich die heimische BaFo wieder durchsetzt?

Es ist ja oft Besatz/Vereinspolitik die ReFo zu setzen da sie angeblich weniger Ansprüche stellt und billiger in der Beschaffung ist.

Will dich keinesfalls angreifen, mich interessierts einfach! 

Gruß Tom


----------



## LOCHI (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Du hast natürlich vollkommen recht und eigentlich entnehme ich auch alle Regenbogner. Der Fisch war zu sauber gehakt und ich hatte einfach keine verwendung. Ging alles recht schnell und hinterher hab ich mich auch geärgert. Soll nicht wieder vorkommen da ich genau deiner Meinung bin! #h

@Streifenjäger
geiler Fisch, Petri!#6


----------



## Streifenjäger (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke!

Kann es sein, dass sich die Regenbogner bei dir natürlich reproduzieren? So einen makellosen und schöne gefärbten Fisch bekommst in keiner Zucht!


----------



## LOCHI (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Darüber hab ich schon nachgedacht allerdings kann ich es mir nicht vorstellen. Wobei ich gestern auch eine von ca. 8cm hatte und gegrübelt hab wo die wohl herkommt. Eine geauso schöne um die 45cm hab ich beim landen verloren. Es ist ein ganz kleiner wildbach (max.1,5m breit)  der Privat bewirtschaftet wird (eigentlich privat brach liegt) und die letzten Besatzmaßnahmen liegen fast 10Jahre zurück. Damals wurden auch nur Bachforellen besetzt. Da ich dort eigentlich der einzige bin der Fischen darf und auch fischt finde ich es nicht schlimm das dort 
Regenbogner vorkommen auch wenn ich wie geschrieben eigentlich alle entnehme. 
Was mich eben überraschte war der Saibling da ich an den Bächlein schon 25Jahre rumwurschtel und noch nie einen hatte. Früher mit der Hand und heute mit der Rute...#h


----------



## W-Lahn (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So wie du die Situation schilderst, scheinen  die ReFos in deinem Bach eine selbstreproduzierende Population gebildet zu haben. Das ist echt selten! An deiner Stelle würde ich den Bestand der Refos genauso schonen, wie den der Bafos. Es scheint auch ein seltener, stationärer Stamm der ReFo zu sein, normalerweise haben die Pellet-Bomber aus der Zucht nämlich Steelhead-Gene und wandern eigentlich immer Richtung Meer.


----------



## W-Lahn (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Streifenjäger, sehr schöner Fisch!


----------



## LOCHI (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Keine angst, selbst wenn es so ist werden die Refos auch weiterhin die möglichkeit haben sich zu reproduzieren auch wenn es nicht glauben mag. Ich fische an dem Bächlein nur 3-4 mal im Jahr wobei die Strecke ca. 8km ist und ich nur 1,5-2km beangle #h


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Streifenjäger schrieb:


>



sehenswerter fisch:k petri dazu!!


----------



## spinnermarv (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne Fische dabei!

Bei mir gabs auch ein paar am Bach, auch wenn die Bilder nicht der Hit sind.


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



spinnermarv schrieb:


> Schöne Fische dabei!
> 
> Bei mir gabs auch ein paar am Bach, auch wenn die Bilder nicht der Hit sind.



Jo die Bilder sind echt nicht so der Knüller, aber das mindert die Fische ja nicht im Geringsten! 
Petri
Derin Bach/Fluss sieht echt sehr geil aus, soweit man das auf den Bildern erkennen kann.:m


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

heute wieder mal ein gemischtes duo, 40er bafo und ne 73er mefo|bigeyes mit viel power


----------



## pike-81 (18. Mai 2013)

Moinsen!
Geile Meerforelle. Petri Heil!
Was wollte sie denn haben?
Petri


----------



## Bonifaz (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

#d:m Petriiii

Und ich schaffs im Mai nicht mehr hin #q#q


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Geile Meerforelle. Petri Heil!
> *Was wollte sie denn haben?*
> Petri



petri dank!

roten 3er mepps


----------



## Fred1987 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

wow... gw zur mefo


----------



## Print (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

konnte gestern diese kapitale Bachforelle landen; eigentlich hatte ich schon alles fürs heutige Grillen vorbereitet, aber auf Grund des hohen Alters und dem Wunsch nach vermehrter Reproduktion der Bachforellen in meinem Flussabschnitt, habe ich sie wieder zurückgesetzt,- wäre es eine Regenbogenforelle gewesen, wäre sie heute auf dem Grill gelandet...

Es ist wahnsinn wieviel Power eine große Bachforelle hat, die ist abgegangen wie Schmidts Katze... - wahrscheinlich der kampfstärkste Fisch im Vergleich zu anderen Fischen derselben Größe!

Gruß


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sicher, dass es keine Meerforelle ist? Schaut sehr hell aus und rote Punkte fehlen auch 

Aus welcher Gegend kommst du denn? Falls die aus nem küstennahen Fluss/Bach stammt würde ich mich auf Meerforelle festlegen.

Aber Hut ab fürs zurücksetzen!


----------



## Print (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

die 'nächste' Küste ('Rheinmündung' in Holland) ist ca. 300km entfernt; allerdings mündet der Fluss direkt in den Rhein, d.h. theoretisch könnte sie vom Rhein den Fluss hinaufgewandert sein. Vor ca. zwei Jahren habe ich schon einmal eine Meerforelle in 'meinem' Flussabschnitt gefangen,- die war aber wirklich komplett silberfarben und hatte nur 'eckige' schwarze Zeichen und überhaupt keine roten Punkte. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es meines Wissens auch Bachforellen, die keine roten Punkte und eine sehr helle Hautfarbe aufweisen. Da ich mich aber, auf Grund der fehlenden Übung, in Bezug auf die sichere Unterscheidung zwischen Meer- und Bachforelle gewiss nicht zu den Experten zähle, wäre es meines Erachtens interessant zu sehen, was andere zu dem Thema sagen.

Gruß


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sind die Bachforellen bei dir im Bach/Fluss ähnlich gefärbt oder sind die dunkler und mit roten Punkten? Anders kann man da kaum eine Abgrenzung vornehmen, da es ein und dieselbe Art ist.

Bei aufsteigenden Fischen gibt es von silber bis dunkelbraun alle möglichen Schattierungen. Warum sich manche Fische schon im Meer und andere erst kurz vor dem Laichen umfärben weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## randio (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei der "Bachforellenpirsch",

http://img838.*ih.us/img838/341/foto210513171556.jpg

gab es auch 51cm pure Power!!!

http://img824.*ih.us/img824/4934/foto210513144833.jpg


----------



## Print (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

die meisten Bachforellen, die ich bisher gefangen habe, wiesen die 'traditionelle' Färbung - braun, mit roten Punkten - auf.

Gruß


----------



## W-Lahn (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Randio: Petri! Die Bafo hat ja mal ne geile Zeichnung, sehr intensiv gefärbt die Tupfen #6


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Print, Petri und schöne Aktion so ein Fisch zu releasen!

@ randio, dir auch dickes Petri! Die ReFo sieht richtig schön aus und 51cm sind auch schon ordentlich. Mag die Refos auch richtig gerne, besonders die mit heilen Flossen. :l


----------



## Nordangler (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

dorschwilli tolle Salmos.

Ich komme leider nicht los. Und wenn doch bin ich dieses Jahr nicht Glückhaft.
Habe erst 4 Bafos dieses Jahr landen können und auch nur kleine.


Sven


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Nordangler: Das ist bitter, wenn man nach der Schonzeit der Sucht nicht freien Lauf lassen kann. Da bin ich dieses Jahr besser dran. Ich bin bereits im dreistelligen Bereich dieses Jahr! 
http://img41.*ih.us/img41/3118/forellebearbeitet.jpg


----------



## Print (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

kurzer Nachtrag: 

Habe das Bild der Forelle dem für das Lachs- und Meerforellen-Wiederansiedelungsprojekt im Rhein Verantwortlichen geschickt; auch er ist der Meinung, dass es sich um eine Meerforelle handelt.

Gruß


----------



## thps (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> @Nordangler: Das ist bitter, wenn man nach der Schonzeit der Sucht nicht freien Lauf lassen kann. Da bin ich dieses Jahr besser dran. Ich bin bereits im dreistelligen Bereich dieses Jahr!
> http://img41.*ih.us/img41/3118/forellebearbeitet.jpg




Petri zu den Fängen!

OT: Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach Einzelhaken für Wobbler, welche verwendest du denn ?


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich benutze die Gamakatsu LS 3423F.
Die sitzen richtig bei Ködern, die die Öse mit der Strömung haben. Bei anderen musst du 2 Sprengringe nehmen, damit es passt oder die von VanFook nehmen( bei nippontackle erhältlich).
Die Gamakatsu sind von größe 2/0 bis 12 erhältlich soweit ich weiß. Zur onreintierung: Illex Squirrel 61 brauchen Hakengröße 6, Tiny fry und Cherry größe 8.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

nix mit angeln,es schifft heute schon den ganzen Tag


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Du bist nicht allein Dorschwilli! 
Hier (Hildesheim/Niedersachsen) ist es genau der gleiche Dreck.
20-30cm zu hoher Wasserstand und k***braunes Wasser in den Fließgewässern. Selbst mein Squirrel in Bone ist maximal 5cm weit zu sehen im Wasser. Nur die Seen sind klar, aber erstens sind da unsere geliebten Trutten nicht heimisch und es regt sich auch rein gar NICHTS!!!


----------



## Besorger (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri. Seltsame Färbung hat die Forelle. Sind die bei euch alles so gelblich?


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

liegt wohl an der aufnahme..grün/blau stichig.......


----------



## Michael_05er (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> Du bist nicht allein Dorschwilli!
> Hier (Hildesheim/Niedersachsen) ist es genau der gleiche Dreck.
> 20-30cm zu hoher Wasserstand und k***braunes Wasser in den Fließgewässern.


Hier ist der Wasserstand bestimmt 50 cm zu hoch. Und das an Stellen, wo oft nur 30cm Wasser sind... Im Moment wird sich alles, was Flossen hat, irgendwo verkrochen haben... Vielleicht wirds zum Ende  der Woche was, dann will ich auch mal wieder an den Bach.


----------



## Besorger (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

die bafo ist wohl eine neue gattung   ich dachte die wäre normal so


----------



## LOCHI (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das Wetter ist echt zum kotzen und es ist wahrlich nicht einfach mit den Rotgetupften aber die halbe stunde die ich eben los war hat mir dennoch eine schöne beschert auch wenn das Foto nicht das beste ist! Klatsch nass bin ich trotzdem :mmfg.... Lochi


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri lochi!!
auf dem zweiten bild siehts nach sonnenschein aus?
hier piselt es schon zwei tage am stück, hat also kein zweck...


----------



## LOCHI (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke! Das schaut leider nur so aus, bei uns seit dieser nacht 2:00 Uhr auch Dauerschiffe! Macht keinen spaß das Wetter dieses Jahr #c


----------



## motocross11 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War am Wochenende mit ein paar Freunden im Harz (Thale) und durfte leider nur 2 Stunden angeln gehen. Aber diese 2 Stunden haben sich gelohnt, ich konnte 22 Bachforellen (alle zwischen 20 und 31 cm) fangen und hatte noch einige Aussteiger.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



motocross11 schrieb:


> War am Wochenende mit ein paar Freunden im Harz (Thale) und durfte leider nur 2 Stunden angeln gehen. *Aber diese 2 Stunden haben sich gelohnt*, ich konnte 22 Bachforellen (alle zwischen 20 und 31 cm) fangen und hatte noch einige Aussteiger.




was hat sich daran gelohnt??|kopfkrat
das wollten doch erst gute bachforellen werden#d


----------



## Neuangler2013 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> was hat sich daran gelohnt??|kopfkrat
> das wollten doch erst gute bachforellen werden#d



denke nicht das er alle 22 mitgenommen hat !?


----------



## W-Lahn (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Dorschwilli: Also mir würde eine kurzweilige Bafo-Pirsch mit 20 Fischen (egal welche Größe, finde sogar die kleinen Bafos farbenprächtiger) mehr Spass machen als ein mehrstündiger Ausflug mit nur einem, dafür eventuell kapitalen Fisch...

P.S.: Petri Motocross!


----------



## -iguana (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> was hat sich daran gelohnt??|kopfkrat
> das wollten doch erst gute bachforellen werden#d


 
Was soll dieser Kommentar???
Freu dich doch einfach mit oder lass es, jedenfalls geht aus seinem Beitrag nix hervor was auch nur annähernd deinen, doch zugegeben recht neidigen Kommtentar, rechtfertigen würde!

Hier werden Fänge vorgestellt und basta, hoffe ich sehe das nicht alleine so!?

Gruß Tom


----------



## motocross11 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mitgenommen habe ich von diesen tollen fischen keinen, aber es waren halt meine ersten Bachforellen und es hat einfach irre viel Spaß gemacht. Es müssen nicht immer Rekordfische sein, die hohe Bissfrequenz, wunderschön gefärbte Fische und die tolle Natur waren mir mehr als genug.


----------



## -iguana (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Glückwunsch dazu, diese Stückzahlen fangen hier die wenigsten!!


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

...Vor allem nicht innerhalb so kurzer Zeit an einem fremden Gewässer!!! 
Aber jetzt kommt mal alle runter. Dorschwilli genießt vielleicht nochmal seinen guten Saisonstart mit den 40+ Forellen und hat sich missevsrtändlich ausgedrückt oder einfach mal was unnötiges geschrieben...
Hier ist ans Forellenangeln nicht zu denken, stattdessen besetzen Sandsäcke die Ufer der braun gefärbten Gewässer. ICh hoffe, dass sich die Lage bis Sonntag wieder einigermaßen normalisisiert und dann will ich mal gucken, was das Hochwasser an schönen Fischen aus dem Harz heruntergespült hat.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



motocross11 schrieb:


> *Mitgenommen habe ich von diesen tollen fischen keinen*, aber es waren halt meine ersten Bachforellen und es hat einfach irre viel Spaß gemacht. Es müssen nicht immer Rekordfische sein, die hohe Bissfrequenz, wunderschön gefärbte Fische und die tolle Natur waren mir mehr als genug.



habe ich auch nicht anders erwartet

@ iguana...nix neidiger kommentar#d ...  ist halt meine meinung

20-31cm sind für mich halt sehr kleine fische, noch dazu fast alle untermaßig, und auf die verzichte ich *gern*.

weils deine ersten waren, drücke ich nochmal ein auge zu
hattest ja nicht dazu geschrieben...#h


----------



## Rhxnxr (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> 20-31cm sind für mich halt sehr kleine fische, noch dazu fast alle untermaßig, und auf die verzichte ich *gern*.
> 
> weils deine ersten waren, drücke ich nochmal ein auge zu
> hattest ja nicht dazu geschrieben...#h



tztz, ich kenn' ein Bächlein (auf 900m Höhe) da sind 25-30 cm Forellen schon als Riesen zu bezeichnen. Und eine natürlich aufgewachsene Bafo mit 30cm ist mir allemal lieber als ein 40ger Pelletbomber der eine Woche vor Saisonbeginn eingesetzt wurde#d.


----------



## motocross11 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Vom Angelhändler und von einem ansässigen fliegenfischer wurde mir auch gesagt, dass die forellen in der Bode meistens nur zwischen 15-25 cm sind.


----------



## Nordangler (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ist vieleicht ein kleinwachsender Stamm der Bachforellen.
Wir haben das Mindestmaß von 30 cm. Diese sind mir allerdings zu klein.
Da mir eh 98% der schönen Tiere durch die Hände gleiten (schlüpfrige *******rchen) bin ich froh, wenn ich 1-3 Fische im Jahr entnehmen kann, die dann in der Regel um die 40-50 cm haben.

Trotz allem finde ich es äußerst schade, dass hier es immer wieder zu Diskussionen kommt über C&R oder über die entnommene Mindestgröße.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass jeder Salmoniden-Angler Bescheid weiß in seiner Region und stelle daher so etwas gar nicht in Frage.  

Das überlasse ich lieber gewisse Vereine, die eh keine Ahnung haben.

Sven


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Rhöner schrieb:


> tztz, ich kenn' ein Bächlein (auf 900m Höhe) da sind 25-30 cm Forellen schon als Riesen zu bezeichnen. *Und eine natürlich aufgewachsene Bafo mit 30cm ist mir allemal lieber als ein 40ger Pelletbomber der eine Woche vor Saisonbeginn eingesetzt wurde#d.*




in meinem bach gibt es nur wildfische,da besetzt niemand:g

hab eine schwester in thale, war also schon oft dort....... habe beim wandern auch größere fische gesehen|bigeyes, in der bode

jetzt ists aber gut mit dem thema........|bla:


----------



## Tigersclaw (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Huhu und petrie zu den tollen fischen....

macht den jungen wegen den 22 Fischen ni zu sehr runter... jeder kennt den Angelrausch wenn er mal so einen Tag hat wo einfach jeder wurf n Treffer ist 

das einzige was ich "zumeckern" hätte, wäre spinner mit wahrscheinlich Drilling... 
Ich weiß die Diskussion gibts immer mal wieder.. aber wer so n gutes Gewässer vor der tür hat mit vielen kleinen Forellen... der sollte seine Spinner auf Einzelhaken mit eingedrückten Widerhaken umbauen 

Ich fische fast nur noch mit der fusselpeitsche und ohne Widerhaken und kann mich nicht über viele Aussteiger beschweren 

Nur meine Meinung... nun will ich wieder große fische sehen


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich sag ja schon nix mehr...abgehakt

 nun will ich wieder große fische sehen  ich auch.....


----------



## Streifenjäger (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sowas...?


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

jaaaa fettes petri!!! wunderschön:l


----------



## Tigersclaw (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

booaahhh ok  wenn ihr jedesmal so geile fische postet .. schreib ich öfters hier 

petrie!!!!!


----------



## LOCHI (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

"neidisch bin"!


Petri!!!


----------



## LOCHI (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Klein aber fein :m


----------



## balzer (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri, Dickes Teil! 

Ich will auch endlich an den Bach, aber das Wetter ist sowas für den Allerwertesten, dass ich es am Wochenende wieder vergessen kann. :r


----------



## Michael_05er (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich habs ja gestern mal kurz versucht, aber trotz Regenrückgang in den letzten Tagen ist das Wasser immer noch Milchkaffe und die Strömung dementsprechend. Da ist der Wurm schon am Hotspot vorbei, bevor ich überhaupt den Bügel geschlossen habe. Und heute schon wieder nur Regen, so wird das nix...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## hugo haschisch (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Streifenjäger schrieb:


> Sowas...?



Petri!! Super Fisch#6 
Wie lang war er denn?


----------



## Streifenjäger (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke..genau 60cm!


----------



## Bruno 01 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Streifenjäger schrieb:


> Danke..genau 60cm!


 

Cool,ich hätte 70ig geschätz |rolleyes
Fettes Petri zur wunderschönen Trutte #6


Bruno #h


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

für alle die momentan nicht fischen können, und nur darauf warten das die pegel wieder sinken, ihr müsst jetzt stark sein. 
leider muß ich noch salz in die wunde streuen....
aber vielleicht freut sich auch jemand mit mir, über die bilder#h

bedingungen heute früh....kühl,windig aber trocken
noch immer braunes wasser und pegel etwas zu hoch


 3 stunden auf der pirsch....2 stunden lang kein zupfer,aber dann..........


maifliegen gabs heute satt..... hab aber nur* einen* fisch steigen gesehen ,die 59er|supergri


wegen akku leer sind die pics von zuhause




48er & 59er:k


----------



## pike-81 (2. Juni 2013)

Moinsen!
Geile Forelle! Petri Heil.
Du hast den steigenden Fisch mit der Spinnrute angeworfen?
Klappt bei uns nicht oft. Die schießen sich dann regelrecht auf die Maifliegen ein, und wollen nichts anderes...
Petri


----------



## LOCHI (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Junge! #6


----------



## Trollwut (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das Huhn hast du auch erwischt? 

Petri dir


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hier geht leider wirklich noch nichts, wegen der Pegelstände. Frust schieben und Bsrche ärgern ist angesagt! 
Petri zu den tollen Fischen


----------



## glavoc (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dickes Petri auf jeden Fall von mir !!!
P.S. Ja, ich gehöre zu auch den vielen, die grad zwecks Rekordpegel nich los können


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri dank!

@pike-81  fisch mehrfach weit überworfen,beim 4-5 mal war er dann am band

wenn ich die größere zuerst bekommen hätte,hätte ich auch eingepackt,war aber andersrum...



neugierige hühner


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ dorschwili: okay dann is klar.
Du scheinst ja ganz schön Hunger zu haben...3 Hühner und 2 lütte trutten!


----------



## balzer (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@dorschwilli 
Erstma Petri zu den Fängen.
Mit was für einem Köder hast du die Forellen überlistet? 

Gottseidank wird es jetzt mit dem Wetter besser, sodass ich am Wochenende auch loslegen kann!


----------



## ulfisch (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sehr schöne Fische,
das Salz brennt.


----------



## Bonifaz (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ dorschwilli

Zwar verspätet, aber Petri...

So doll Hochwasser ist ja bei dir nicht ? ...;+

Greife auch bald wieder an|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ bälzer  mepps spinner gr.3 sind die geilsten!!

*So doll Hochwasser ist ja bei dir nicht ? ...*

war es aber, und braunes wasser ist immer noch...


----------



## FörsterChris (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Habe das Bachforellenangeln erst dieses Jahr für mich entdeckt. 
Ich fische in einem kleinen Bach direkt vor der Haustür.
Mit "klein" meine ich auch klein. Ist im Durchschnitt selten mehr als 2m breit. Ein paar alte Mühlgräben zweigen ab. Die Tiefe beträgt meist nur 30cm, 1m ist sicherlich das absolute Maximum (nur sehr punktuell). Das Fischen ist wegen starkem Baumbewuchs äußerst schwierig. Der Bach mündet in einen Flutgraben und der gleich in den Main. Nutze Mepps Spinner Gr. 0-2.
Das Fischereirecht ist übrigens in privater Hand und ich bin der einzige der dort angelt. 
Habe bislang so ca. 15-20 Bachforellen landen können. Nur ca. 25% erreichen überhaupt annähernd das Schonmaß von 26cm. Laune macht's natürlich trotzdem. Aber ich möchte auch etwas für die Pfanne.
Ist es möglich, dass es deutlich größere Exemplare hier gar nicht gibt?


----------



## shocki (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

sicher ist es möglich auch größere zu fangen. 

Ich fische an einem ähnlichen Bach und fische immer 3er Mepps mit Einzelhaken/angedrückter Widerhaken. Ansonsten ist zu viel Kindergarten am Haken. Selbst eine 15 cm Forelle zimmert sich einen 3er Mepps voll rein.

Wenn es ein klarer Bach ist, dann immer Stromauf fischen und mit der Strömung einholen. Und wirklich immer leise gehen und pirschen/ducken - die großen sind nicht umsonst so groß - sie sind halt eben scheu.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

immer noch maifliegenzeit.....









nur kurz das gerödel ausgepackt, und der kofferraum war mit maifliegen gefüllt






[/IMG]
#h


dienstag ne 55er 
und gestern ne 40er und ein 52er hecht


----------



## ulfisch (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Super Fisch in perfekter Größe#6


----------



## Bonifaz (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri.....

*War gestern auch los und konnte auch eine 55 iger; 2,1 kg fangen*:vik::vik:

PB wieder hochgeschraubt |uhoh:

Bilder folgen noch !!!

PS: Die Maifliegen hab ich auch überall gehabt. Im Magen von der Bachi war alles voll davon, aber trotzdem wollte sie noch mein Wobbler !!

Gruß


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri zur neuen pb!!

meine fische waren auch randvoll mit maifliegen und kleinen futterfischen
es war sogar ein angedauter aal |bigeyes dabei( etwa15cm)


----------



## pike-81 (7. Juni 2013)

Petri Heil! Die hat sich aber ordentlich an den Maifliegen gemästet.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute nur noch sehr wenige Maifliegen unterwegs,konnte aber trotzdem noch drei gute Fische fangen.
Erstaunlich!! dieses Jahr immer noch kein Fisch u40 |uhoh: 

Bilder gibt's später #h


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

manchmal ändert sich auch was zum positiven....

an dieser stelle war 2012 kein angeln möglich






[/IMG]

und so sieht es 2013 dort aus







 an dieser stelle gefangen


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

geht hier keiner mehr angeln??

es ist doch nicht überall hochwasser|kopfkrat

heute wieder 3 schöne fische 46,48 und 52cm:k


----------



## Bonifaz (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri  :g

Wird ja langsam unheimlich mit dir|supergri:m
Angeln gehen wir noch, aber so oft wie du gehst, ist natürlich nicht drin...|kopfkrat ,  4 Tage die Woche, da springt die Familie im Dreieck ;+


----------



## u-see fischer (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Dorschwilli

Schöne Bilder, aber versuche doch mal die Bilder zu verkleinern, macht bald keinen Spaß hier rein zu schauen, sehr lange Ladezeiten. :c

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201531


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> @ Dorschwilli
> 
> Schöne Bilder, aber versuche doch mal die Bilder zu verkleinern, macht bald keinen Spaß hier rein zu schauen, sehr lange Ladezeiten. :c
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201531



Jetzt besser?


----------



## u-see fischer (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> Jetzt besser?



Super, Danke #6 :m


----------



## Shortay (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

keine 10 Minuten am Wasser direkt mit der ersten belohnt. und Freundin 10 min später die nächste am start 

40 und 35cm

die kleine darf wieder schwimmen.

jetz erstma lecker essen 

Grüßle ausm Schwarzwald!


----------



## balzer (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Shortay
Schöne Forellen, sind aber leider keine Bachforellen. 

@ Dorschwilli
Du unterhältst uns mit deinen Fängen super!


----------



## Print (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Servus,

konnte dieses Wochenende das erste Mal nach dem Hochwasser wieder ans Gewässer und diesen kapitalen Döbel landen.

Habt Ihr eigentlich an Euren Gewässern, die mir teilweise so erscheinen, als ob dort auch große Döbel vorkommen könnten, keine Probleme mit den Döbeln, die die Forellenbrut dezimieren und ein erfolgreiches Heranwachsen der Forellen somit verhindern?

Gruß


----------



## Bonifaz (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich glaube das sind Ammenmärchen dass Döbel und Co. die Brut wegfressen. Wenn ein Fisch, egal welche Art, auf Eier trifft, dann fressen die sie auch. Die Forellen fressen selbst ihre eigene Brut und alle anderen Fischen fressen die auch. Es kommt vielmehr darauf an, dass es geeignete Laichplätze gibt, wo sich später die Jungfische auch verstecken können vor den bösen Räubern...
Quappen wird diese Eigenart ja auch zugeschrieben. Da wo ich angele gibts auch viele Quappen und Döbel, dann wärn die Forellen schon längst ausgerottet, aber es gibt schon mindestens seit 120 Jahren dort Forellen....#h


----------



## grubenreiner (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Es ist schlicht Blödsinn dass der Döbel den Forellenbestand kaputt macht.
Die Forelle selbst ist ein Brutfresser und Kannibale, wie so ziemlich alle Fische die die Brut erwischen, Eier sowieso, da sind auch Rotaugen, Elritzen, Koppen etc. "schuldig".
Wer aufgrund dieser alten Legende Döbel im Gebüsch entsorgt (wie leider bei mir hier bei manchen Leuten noch Gang und Gäbe) sorgt nur für die Verarmung des Gewässers.
Sicher stellt der Döbel eine gewiße Nahrungskonkurrenz dar, aber eben nicht nur dieser.


----------



## FörsterChris (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute früh vor der Arbeit mal 15min am Bach. Das letzte Mahl schaut noch heraus.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mit 30cm ziemlich das Größte, was hier so vorkommt.


----------



## Nordangler (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin Mädels,
war nun das erste Mal mit der Fliegenrute los. Tatsächlich konnte ich in 2 Tagen 8 Bachforellen erhaschen mit der Fliege.
Hat richtig Laune gemacht.
Hier ein Foto von meiner ersten Bafo mit der 5er Fliegenrute erhascht.
Das zweite ist ein paar Stunden später mit Wobbler. War eine 40er gewesen.


Sven


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri nordangler!!

war heute auch mal wieder los....






54er


----------



## Nordangler (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

dorschwilli petri zurück. Ist ein schönes Exemplar was du da auf die Schuppen gelegt hast,


Sven


----------



## pike-81 (23. Juni 2013)

Moinsen!
Deine Forellenfänge sind echt der Wahnsinn Dorschwilli! Wirklich beneidenswert. Als bei mir noch die Bachforelle im Fokus stand, kam alle Jubeljahre mal eine um die 50cm. Du mußt ein echtes Traumgewässer haben. Bewahre es Dir gut.
Petri


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ist mir selber schon unheimlich in diesem Jahr|uhoh:
2012 hatte ich doch schon tolle Fische von ü50 und ü60

Hab aber auch mehrere Jahre gebraucht um die 50er Marke zu knacken.
Ich weiß  jetzt wo in meinem Bach die Kinderstube ist und fahre dort nicht hin....#h


----------



## balzer (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri! 
Schöne Fische.

Ich habe am Samstag auch mein Glück versucht, außer einer kleinen Regenbogenforelle 23 cm (hab ich zurücksetzen müssen), ist nichts gegangen...


----------



## FörsterChris (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

In welchen Gewässern gibt es Exemplare um 50cm? 
Hier in den naturbelassenen oft unbegischten Mittelgebirgsbächen jedenfalls nicht. Zugebenermaßen weiss ich das nur sicher von den kleinen Bächen. Das sind doch aber per Definition die klassischen Forellenhabitate. Sauber, steinig, schattig, klar und kalt.


----------



## crazyracer22 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die Schöne gab es letzte Woche 67 cm Gewicht keine Ahnung schwimmt wieder, schnell das Shooting beendet und zurück!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri zum ausnahmefisch!!#6#6


----------



## Mike- (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Um die Jahreszeit noch voll den Laichhaken ? ;+


Hammer Tier haste da erwischt, Petri !




Gruß


----------



## grubenreiner (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gratulation, das is mal ne richtig gute Bachforelle!


----------



## 1Fisherman (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ crazyracer22

#r

Auch von meiner Seite ein dickes Petri Heil!

Der eine oder andere 'Pirscher' hier an Bord (inklusive mir) träumt wohl von so einer schönen Bafo.
Und #6 fürs Releasen!

Grüße


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Mike- schrieb:


> Um die Jahreszeit* noch* voll den Laichhaken ? ;+
> 
> 
> Hammer Tier haste da erwischt, Petri !
> ...



schon wieder!!.... hatte jetzt auch schon milchner mit laichhaken
und rogner mit teilweise gut entwickeltem rogen.


----------



## FörsterChris (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Heil, den erfolgreichen Anglern!
Habe nach der Arbeit noch einen kleinen Abstecher an unseren Bach gemacht. Jetzt weiss ich endlich wo ich die größeren suchen muss. Die eine 38cm und 500g (aufgebrochen), die andere 37cm und 400g.
Da ich einem Lebewesen nicht nur zum Spaß einen Haken ins Maul jage, wurden sie einer kulinarischen Verwertung zugeführt.
Hier die Bilder:








Edit:
Mich wundert doch sehr, dass hier einige den gefangenen Fisch wieder zurück setzen.
Ich zitiere Wikipedia (warum auch nicht):
"Während in Ländern wie den USA _Fangen und Freilassen_ bei  bestimmten Fischarten oft vorgeschrieben ist, ist in Deutschland ein  Zurücksetzen des Fisches nur erlaubt, wenn der Fisch in der Schonzeit gefangen wurde oder noch unter dem Schonmaß liegt; andernfalls werden dem Tier sinnlos Schmerzen bzw. Leiden zugefügt, was in Deutschland laut § 17 des Tierschutzgesetzes als Tierquälerei gilt."
Habe ich hier etwas falsch verstanden?


----------



## crazyracer22 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ FörsterChris ist mir aus der Hand gefallen als ich sie abknüppeln wollte! Sorry ist passiert und wollte jetzt nicht hinterher springen um sie zu töten!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Martinez (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ FörsterChris, lange scheinst du hier im Forum nicht zu sein wie ich sehe...

Kannst du uns künftig überflüßige Antworten ersparen?
Dafür wären dir viele Boardies dankbar!

Gruß & besonderes Petri CrazyRazer22


----------



## hugo haschisch (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Martinez schrieb:


> @ FörsterChris, lange scheinst du hier im Forum nicht zu sein wie ich sehe...
> 
> *Kannst du uns künftig überflüßige Antworten ersparen?*
> Dafür wären dir viele Boardies dankbar!
> ...



hab ich was verpasst,was meinst du denn??


----------



## Martinez (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gleich kommt der Mod 

Immer diese ständige C&R Geschichte...


----------



## FörsterChris (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Aha, ich verstehe! Ist mir Antwort genug. Dann schluck ich mal meine Kommentare herunter. Eine solche Diskussion möchte ich in diesem Tread nicht anfangen. Dann behaltet das C&R aber auch lieber für Euch!


----------



## Private Pikepaula (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Seid doch froh, dass sie wieder schwimmt.
Somit könntest du sie beim nächsten Mal tot knüppeln.
Wer hier frei seine Meinung äußern darf bestimmst sicher nicht du, sondern der Admin.


----------



## FörsterChris (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Private Pikepaula schrieb:


> Seid doch froh, dass sie wieder schwimmt.
> Somit könntest du sie beim nächsten Mal tot knüppeln.
> Wer hier frei seine Meinung äußern darf bestimmst sicher nicht du, sondern der Admin.



Und was Recht ist bestimmt immer noch der Gesetzgeber. Wenn jemand meint, sich darüber hinwegsetzen zu dürfen, braucht er das der oft kritischen Öffentlickkeit nicht unbedingt noch auf die Nase zu binden. 
Ich glaube mein Punkt ist jetzt klar, und weitere statements folgen nicht. 
Hätte ich von den ganzen Diskussionen hier gewusst, hätte ich gar nicht erst nachgefragt.


----------



## schwarzbarsch (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Private Pikepaula und Förster Chris

Wenn ihr gedenkt eine C&R Diskussion zu starten dann empfehle
ich euch folgenden Thread hier im Board (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144563) 

Wenn nicht, dann nix für ungut 

Niels


----------



## Print (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Servus,

so, nun habe ich endlich etwas Zeit, um auf die 'Döbel-Frage' bzw. auf das Kommentar, dass "Döbel den Bestand der Forellen in einem (Forellen-)Gewässer nicht negativ beeinflussen, zu antworten; ich sage auch direkt, dass ich hier keine Diskussion in diesem Thread über diese Thematik anfangen möchte, was bedeutet, dass ich nun kurz meine Erfahrungen und meine Meinung bezüglich dieses Themas kundtun und mich des Weiteren - zumindest aller Voraussicht nach - auf keine fortlaufende Diskussion einlassen werde.

Als ich vor einigen Jahren einen Gewässerabschnitt (Mittelgebirgsfluss; durchschnittlich 6m Breite, 1,50m Tiefe) übernommen habe, fing ich kapitale Döbel (siehe Fotos; dies ist nur ein kleiner Ausschnitt von den gefangenen Döbeln!) am laufenden Band und zwar Döbel mit denen ich in jeder 'Fischhitparade' locker auf den ersten Platz gekommen wäre (siehe erneut Fotos). In der Anfangsphase waren Forellenfänge die große Ausnahme, aber seit ca. zwei Jahren fange ich regelmäßig schöne Forellen, Bach-, Regenbogen- und - wie auch hier im Forum zu sehen war - sogar Meerforellen; diese Erholung des Salmonidenbestandes führe ich auf meine konsequente Entnahme aller gefangenen Döbel zurück, denn alle anderen Variablen (Angelmethode, Gewässergüte etc.) sind über die Jahre hinweg konstant geblieben. Heutzutage ist eine Bachforelle über 50cm an meinem Gewässerabschnitt keine Seltenheit mehr; vielleicht sollten diejenigen hier im Forum, die sich darüber wundern, weshalb bei ihnen keine Bachforellen über 50cm vorkommen, ihre 'Döbelentnahmepolitik' doch einmal verändern, so dass auch sie in ein paar Jahren wahrscheinlich feststellen können, dass es doch eine Korrelation zwischen dem Döbel- und Forellenbestand zu geben scheint und Bachforellen über 50cm nicht zwangsläufig eine Seltenheit sein müssen.

In diesem Sinne: Beste Grüße und Petri Heil!


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mahlzeit!

Man sollte sich mal fragen, warum in einem Bereich mehr Döbel als Forellen sind. Scheinbar kommen die Döbel in dem Bereich besser mit den Bedingungen klar und besetzen somit die Nische. Wär es vielleicht etwas kühler oder stärker strömend, wären die Forellen vielleicht in der Mehrzahl. Da können Nuancen den Ausschlag geben.

Sicher kann man durch Entnahme auf den Bestand Einfluss nehmen und dass sich die Forellen danach so stark etablieren zeigt, dass es wohl wirklich nur eine Nuance war die der Döbel durch die Rahmenbedingungen bevorteilt sind.

Da die Gewässer allerdings fast alle mehr oder weniger stark vom Menschen beeinflusst sind, finde ich es ok ein bisschen den Auswirkungen des Einflusses entgegenzuwirken. Falls allerdings in einem Gewässer auf Biegen und Brechen Arten angesiedelt werden sollen, die sich auf natürlichem Weg nicht angesiedelt hätten, und dafür andere Arten mehr oder weniger stark dezimiert werden finde ich es allerdings Mist. Es ist einfach nicht jedes Gewässer Forellengewässer. Auch wenn einige Angler das gerne so hätten.


PS: 1.50m durchschnittliche Tiefe klingt allerdings nicht unbedingt nach reinem Salmonidengewässer und Döbel haben durchaus auch ihre Berechtigung.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

wochenende und es regnet.....
zum glück war ich nach der arbeit, gestern noch schnell los:g


56er


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri! Schöne Fische postest du hier immer wieder :l

Von solchen Fischen kann ich hier im Münsterland nur träumen. Bzw überhaupt von irgendeinem Forellenbestand #d Bei mir gabs gestern im Regen nur kleine Döbel und nen Rotauge. Nach zig erfolglosen Versuchen mit der Spinnrute am einzigen "Forellenbach" (also alle Jubeljahre mal ne Forelle dabei) war ich gestern mit Pose und Wurm pirschen. 

Darf ich fragen mit was für Ködern du fischt?


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

meistens mepps spinner gr.2 und gr.3,andere köder funzen aber auch...


----------



## FörsterChris (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Heil!
War heute morgen mit Sohnemann los. Hab meine neue Diabolo Wave Senso Spin in 1,50m ausprobiert und gleich 2 Bachforellen mit um die 30cm gefangen.
Dann habe ich eine Stelle befischt, an der ich diese Woche eine große Forelle als Nachläufer hatte, und die ich etwas freigeschnitten hatte.
Einige Fehlbisse, Köderwechsel und Standortveränderungen, dann hatte ich sie doch noch am Haken. Der Kescher hing mal wieder am rostigen Stacheldraht am Wasser fest (danke lieber Bauer). Hab versucht sie müde genug zu kriegen, um sie doch landen zu können. Ging auch eine ganze Weile aber ans Aufgeben dachte Sie nicht. Irgendwann war sie dann vom Haken. Ob ich sie noch mal kriege bezweifle ich irgendwie.
Vielleicht mal mit Wurm, falls sie noch da steht und das ganze überlebt.
Ansonsten isind auch bei mir Mepps in Gr 2 die erste Wahl.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ziemlich ruhig geworden hier...|kopfkrat


----------



## balzer (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@dorschwilli

du bist hier der Alleinunterhalter.


----------



## Michael_05er (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war nur letzte Woche ein Mal am Bach. Aber außer zahlreichem Forellennachwuchs und einer gebrochenen Rutenspitze gibts nix zu melden #q Mit einer größeren von ca. 30cm fing der Tag eigentlich ganz gut an, aber dann war nur Kleinzeug aktiv...


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich habe mal einen anderen bach befischt,gab aber nur barsche und kleine döbel|uhoh:


----------



## Fattony (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dieses Wochenende ging es auf Forelle.. 

Viel Kleinzeug dabei, bis auf einmal der Schwimmer unterging!

Bam, ZACK..

70cm 

:-D

"Leider" ein Kollege und nicht ich


----------



## buddah (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

|schild-gWow was für ne Granate....Vom See oder Bach???


----------



## Fattony (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

See, "Schwiegervater" hat den gepachtet und benutzt es halt als Jagdrevier .. Er wusste selbst nicht, dass der See so einen guten Bestand hat ;-)

Jetzt schon ^^

Edit: Ist der See auf meinen Profilfoto


----------



## shocki (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hammerteil, so eine fängt man nur einmal im Leben. 

Außer es ist noch eine zweite im See.


----------



## balzer (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@fattony
was hattest du als Köder?
Petri zum Fang!!! :m


----------



## Fattony (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das auf dem Bild ist ein Kollege der sie gefangen hat.

Halbe Forelle auf Einzelhaken. Feststehende Pose ca. 1,5m tief..

Gebissen ca. um 22:00 .. Nach dem Jubelschrei ging dann sowieso nichts mehr 

Wie gesagt, der Pächter wusste selbst nicht, dass er solche Fische im Teich hat. Das ist alles Naturbestand und es wurde nie eingesetzt. Einfach ein Wahnsinn der Fisch ;-)

Lg Fattony

p.s.: Haben noch viele andere gefangen, aber die meisten mit Mistwurm auf Schlaufenmontag bzw. Spinner. Waren aber alle zw. 25 und 35 cm.


----------



## W-Lahn (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Fattony: Dickes Petri an deinen Kumpel, echt ein Fisch des Lebens! 
Wie groß bzw. tief ist denn der "Teich" wenn er eine selbstreproduzierende Seeforellenpopulation hat??


----------



## Fattony (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Puhh .. das weiß ich leider nicht, aber ich fahre diesen Freitag raus und messe ihn an mehreren Stellen. Boot ist nämlich auch dort vorhanden 

Habe nun das Glück das ich so oft wie ich möchte dort Angeln darf ;-)

Meine Freundin hat nun auch ihre Freude daran gefunden und möchte den Schein machen; perfekt! :-D

LG


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja,da legst die nieder!  Petri!!#6


----------



## daci7 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Fattony schrieb:


> Puhh .. das weiß ich leider nicht, aber ich fahre diesen Freitag raus und messe ihn an mehreren Stellen. Boot ist nämlich auch dort vorhanden
> 
> Habe nun das Glück das ich so oft wie ich möchte dort Angeln darf ;-)
> 
> ...


Petri an deinen Kumpel zum Fang und an dich zum Jackpott!


----------



## FörsterChris (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So, nach einigen erfolglosen Versuchen und zaghaften Bissen und Fehlbissen, hab ich die Forelle direkt unterhalb von einem Wehr endlich gekriegt. Diesmal gleich den Köder ne Nummer größer gewählt. Und der Mepps Black Fury Gr. 4 hat 1a gesessen.
Ist mit 47cm die größte, die ich bisher in unserem kleinen Bach gefangen habe. Musste beim Drill höllisch aufpassen. Hatte nur ca. 2mx3m Platz und alles voller Steine und Äste.
Der Bach wird sonst nicht befischt und nicht besetzt, daher ist jetzt erstmal Ruhe angesagt. Jetzt geht's erstmal auf Zander im Main und auf Reh im Wald. Alles gerade ein paar hundert Meter von daheim. :m
Petri Heil! #h


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

mal wieder auf der pirsch gewesen......
mehrere gestreifte gefangen,aber auch zwei rotgetupfte von 36cm und 53cm


 hier der größere






jemand ne idee was das ist?






ich weiß es


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

*Auflösung*:Wurfkessel von ner Wildsau |bigeyes


----------



## FörsterChris (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bissl spät fürn Wurfkessel. Die Bachen frischen meist so zwischen Feb. und April. Aber uns fehlte halt auch der Maßstab 
Petri zu den prächtigen Forellen!


----------



## Jockel13883 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Viele Bachen zumindest bei uns haben anscheinend ein zweites mal gefrischt, nachdem der erste Wurf verloren gegangen ist. Hab letzte Woche noch eine mit meheren Frischlingen vorgehabt, die noch sehr klein waren, also auf keinen Fall von vor Mai.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ja ist ziemlich spät.....
aber letztes jahr im juli, habe ich auch frischlinge aufgestöbert
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3661244&postcount=3279


----------



## Bonifaz (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hier mal ein paar Bilder aus Bayern mit schönen Forellen.

Die erste ist direkt am Haus fotografiert...

die Ü 40 haben wir auch schon gesehen...
Leider darf man dort nicht angeln ...:c


----------



## ulfisch (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das ist ja grausam.
bei mir in München gibt es auch Bächchen die durch die Stadt fließen aber angeln Fehlanzeige#q
An unserem Stadfluß(Isar) habe ich 7 jahre Wartezeit(ich nur noch 4 1/2):m


----------



## Gumpenkönig (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hänge meinen Fang von gestern Abend auch mal hier an:
Bachforelle mit 49cm und 1,04kg.


----------



## pike-81 (25. Juli 2013)

Moinsen!
Nur so aus Interesse, bin ja ein Nordlicht:
Wie lange darf man denn nach 7 Jahren angeln und was kostet dieses Privileg?
Petri


----------



## ulfisch (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wenn du mich meinst verstehe ich die Frage nicht ganz.
Um bei uns in München an der Isar zu fischen,
muss ich Mitglied bei den Isarfischern sein.
Wenn ich dort angemeldet bin, haben ich 7 Jahre Wartezeit bis ich eine Jahreskarte für die Isar im Stadtbereich bekomme.
Solange muss ich andere Gewässer des Vereins befischen:c


----------



## Gumpenkönig (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja die Isar ist echt ein Traum! Hab dort neulich nen Angler beobachtet, der ne 57er Refo rauszog, und nichtmal ordentlich ausgerastet ist... das gibts da öfter, meinte er... |uhoh:


----------



## ulfisch (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ist halt soo geil wenn ich irgendwann mal IN MEINER GEBURTSSADT mitten unter den  Sonnenjunkies Angele.
ich freu mich schon auf die ganzen Anmachen.
Das ist hier nicht erlaubt!
Hie baden doch leute!
Tierquäler
ect. ect.#6

Die Isar ist aber auch sehr streng reglementiert


> Details
> Kategorie: Mittlere Isar
> Veröffentlicht am Mittwoch, 26. Dezember 2012 19:23
> Geschrieben von Klaus Betlejewski
> ...



Naja NUR noch 4 1/2 Jahre#q


----------



## angelgung (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da kann man als "ehemaliges DAV-Mitglied" im Landesverband Sachsen nur den Kopf schütteln...Gewässerfond sei Dank - hoffentlich bleibt alles so!

VG! angelgung

PS: Im Anhang eine schöne Bafo aus der Chemnitz...


----------



## W-Lahn (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an die Fänger!

Ich war über das  Wochenende im Montafon und nutzte die Gelegenheit für eine "alpine" Bachforellenpirsch. Die Österreicher haben echt traumhafte Gewässer und vergeben zum Glück auch Gastkarten |rolleyes. Da ich mit Freundin und Hund angereist bin, war ich nur ca. 3 Stunden los. Trotz der relativ kurzen Pirsch konnte ich 6 BaFos landen.


----------



## Lenoc (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dan will ich mich auch mal in die Forellen Runde einbringen|bla:

Zuerst gabs diese schöne 37er auf Heuschrecke

Am nächsten Tag gabs für mich und nen Kumpel ne Traumhafte Forellen/Saiblings Strecke alle Fische wurden auf 2er Mepps gefangen.#h


----------



## W-Lahn (1. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute mittag auf Pirsch und konnte eine BaFo und einen  Barsch landen:


----------



## FörsterChris (5. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hab heute trotz Niedrigwasser und Verkrautung noche eine 38er mittels Wurm und Korkschwimmer aus dem Bach locken können. 
Die hatte ich schon lange auf dem Kieker. War mir aber bisher immer durch die Lappen gegangen.
Das ökologische  Abendessen ist also gesichert.


----------



## Rhxnxr (11. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hat mir glatt ihr Frühstück vor die Füsse gespuckt


----------



## Hecht19 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

An welchem Gewässer jagen die Forellen Grundeln?


----------



## pike-81 (11. August 2013)

Könnte auch'ne Mühlkoppe sein...


----------



## antonio (11. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

richtig ist ne koppe.

antonio


----------



## FörsterChris (11. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hatte auch schon mal ne Forelle mit ner Grundel drin. War im Mündungsbereich vom Bach in den Main.


----------



## Rhxnxr (11. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ist ne Koppe, bei uns hats zum Glück keine Grundeln.


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (14. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gestern gabs ne schöne 42er auf Gummi!


----------



## marcus7 (15. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri dazu


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Letzte Woche war ich in Frankreich im Urlaub, genauer gesagt am Lac St.Point bei Pontarlier im französischen Jura. Natürlich habe ich dort versucht eine der besonders schön gezeichneten Bachforellen aus dem Doubs zu fangen,

Bevor es zum Fischen gehen konnte musste natürlich eine Erlaubnis her und so machten ich und mein Kumpel uns Donnerstags auf die Suche nach einem Angelladen. Die Hübsche Dame in der Touristeninfo hat mich da super beraten, mit Infomaterial versorgt und an einen Netten kompetenten Händler verwiesen.
Also wieder ab ins Auto und den Angelladen gesucht, dieser befindet sich etwas außerhalb von Pontarlier weshalb wir ihn auch nicht nach 5 Minuten fahrt sondern erst nach 10 Minuten Suche finden konnten, immerhin wir hatten keine Adresse und lediglich eine grobe Wegbeschreibung (liegt zwischen hier und dem Ort) Als wir dann den Laden gefunden hatten, traf ich auch direkt auf einen sehr freundlichen englisch sprechenden Angestellten welcher mir die nötigen Formulare ausfüllte und überreichte, er empfahl mir noch einen Spinnerbait für die Hechte im See und betonte nochmal wie viele und was für besonders Schöne Bachforellen es im Doux gäbe und meine Köderauswahl für den Urlaub ausgezeichnet sei. Die Erlaubnis kostete für den Doux, die Seen LAc St. Point und Lac de Remoray, sowie einen weiter Fluss dessen Namen ich vergessen habe, 30€ für eine Woche bzw. einen Monat (kosten beide das gleiche) Nach der Rückkehr zum Campingplatz gings gleich ans Wasser den neuen Spinnerbait testen. 7er Wurf.... BANG! ein schöner fetter Hecht von knapp 80cm hatte sich meinen Spinnerbait geschnappt und nahm nun fleißig Schnur von meiner Baitcaster. Nach ca 5 Minuten war der Drill gelaufen und der Hecht landete Abends in den Mägen meines Begleiters und einiger freundlich neugieriger Nachbarn.Aber was war das? Der als so toll angepriesene Spinnerbait hatte die Hechtatacke nicht überlebt und der Bügel war gebrochen|kopfkrat Leider sind wir nicht nochmal im Laden gewesen sonst hätte ich ihn umgetauscht, tat bei 5€ aber auch nicht so weh.
Ich konnte Freitag morgens und an den restlichen Tagen noch einige kleinere Barsche Fangen und sah einen Schwarzbarsch beim Waten im Schilf stehen, der aber nicht wollte.

Mein Kumpel wollte sich etwas Zeit für sich und sein Buch gönnen und ich wollte in den Doubs den Forellen nachstellen. Also bin ich nachmittags, bei schönstem Wetter und vor schönster Kulisse  mit Blick auf das Chateau de Joux, in meine Wathose und anschließend in  das Glasklare Wasser gestiegen. Bewaffnet hatte ich mich mit meiner Abu  Garcia Vendetta 5-20gr einer 10 Pfund geflochtenen mit 2,50m  Fluorocarbonvorfach, meiner Fliegenrute und einigen Ködern.

Rapala X-Rap 9cm Bachforellendesign
Rapala X-Rap 11cm Regenbogenforellendesign
Trockenfliegen in braunen und schwarzen Mustern
Meinem gesamten Arsenal an Spinnern von Mepps Größe 0-3
und einigen Messestücken bis Größe 4, 
in allen möglichen Farben und Dekors
so wie weiteren Wobblern Naturdekors aus der Spro Powercatcher und Ikiru Shad Reihe zwischen 3 und 7cm


So ausgestattet und voller Motivation versuchte ich mich das erste mal in meinem Leben ernsthaft beim Fliegenfischen. Anfangs lief das auch ganz gut aber mit der Zeit wurde immer deutlicher das ich um ein Coaching wohl nicht herum kommen werde#d

Also Fliegenrute ins Futteral gepackt und ran an die Spinne, als erstes versuchte ich es mit einem Meppsspinner in größe 0 aber keine der gesichteten recht kleinen Forellen reagierte nur im Ansatz und wenn so etwas wie eine Reaktion folgte dann ein gelangweiltes wechseln des Standortes. In der Zwischenzeit fischte ich schon 2 Stunden als sich ein anderer Angler zu mir gesellte und sich freundlich, aber auf viel zu schnellem Französisch als Julien vorstellte. Ich erklärte ihm mit Händen und füßen das es um meine Französischkenntnisse nicht grade gut gestellt ist, aber wir unterhielten uns eine Weile und er sagte mir, dies sei der beste Abschnitt mit den größten Forellen im gesamten Oberlauf des Doux. Das, sowie etwas Baguette und guter Rotwein, motivierten mich erneut und ich beschloss mich etwas Fluss aufwärts zu bewegen. Schon bald konnte ich eine stattliche Forelle ausmachen, erster Wurf mit Bronzenem 2er Mepps...nichts keine Reaktion, der Zweite Wurf deismal konnte ich den Spinner ganz nah vor der Forelle her führen...wieder nichts! Also schnell den Bachforellen Rapal angeknotet.... und wieder nichts! Es war wie verhext, 3 1/2 Stunden (mit Unterbrechungen da die Forelle hin und wieder genervt in einen Unterstand schwamm), versuchte ich wieder und wieder diese eine wunderschöne Forelle an den Haken zu bekommen, Julien war in der Zwischenzeit schon wieder nach hause getorkelt:#2:#g (Er hatte die restliche Flasche Rotwein alleine getrunken)

Ich war grade dabei wieder einen Spinner anzuknoten und hatte mich dazu vorsichtig ans Ufer begeben und hingesetzt, da bemerkte ich jemanden hinter mir und so ein unverschämter, dreister Kerl wirft doch tatsächlich MEINE Forelle an und fängt sie auch noch.....|abgelehn:e|splat::cIch hätte den am liebsten....BO EY!! Trotzdem half ich ihm das Traumexemplar von Bachforelle mit etwas über 68cm zu keschern und zu vermessen. Ich versuchte ihm dann noch klar zu machen das ich sein Verhalten als ziemlich unsportlich empfunden habe, aber das wollte er- oder konnte er aufgrund der Sprachbarriere nicht verstehen.

So habe ich einige wichtige Dinge gelernt.
1. Manche Franzosen sind nett und haben guten Wein und leckeres Baguette, und andere wiederrum fangen dir die Forelle weg die Du selbst bestimmt noch gefangen hättest  :g
2.Große Forellen sind nicht ohne Grund so groß geworden
3.Die Forellen im Doubs sind wirklich ganz besondere Schönheiten
4.Zum Fliegenfischen brauchts nen Lehrer
5.Nächstes Jahr hohl ich mir die Traumforelle, denn das Französiche Jura und der Doubs haben mich nicht das letzte mal gesehen.


----------



## flx1337 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Klein aber fein!
Noch im Wasser abgehakt - brauchte den Fisch nichtmal berühren.


----------



## acker (16. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hm, einer schreibt schön, interessant und ausgiebig aber leider ohne Bilder , ein anderer hat ein schönes Bild aber keine Gechichte dazu :m


----------



## Hot Rod (16. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Rantanplan_420

sehr schöner Bericht :m

Greetz

Marco


----------



## pike-81 (16. August 2013)

Moinsen!
Wo waren denn Deine Probleme bei der Fliege?
Mit etwas Literatur und einer Stütze, wie z.B. dem Board, sollte jeder den Einstieg schaffen. Das ist kein Hexenwerk. Am Ende hat man eh seinen eigenen Stil.
Petri


----------



## Niklas1802 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich habe mal ein paar Fragen 
Ich habe beim Angeln mit Wobbler sehr viele Fehlbisse und gerade die Größeren Forellen steige oft beim Drill aus, wenn ich sie doch hake.  Ich angel mit einer sehr weichen, kurzen Spinnrute und Monofiler Schnur. 
Sind die Haken beim Wobbler vielleicht etwas zu klein?
Ich fische momentan dank eines Tipps aus dem Forum den schwimmenden Rapala 5cm.




Vergleicht man die Drilinge mit denen eines Spinners sind sie relativ klein. 
Was meint ihr, wie kann ich meine Bisse besser verwerten?
Könnt ihr mir noch andere, günstige Wobbler für Forellen empfehlen?


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



acker schrieb:


> Hm, einer schreibt schön, interessant und ausgiebig aber leider ohne Bilder , ein anderer hat ein schönes Bild aber keine Gechichte dazu :m



recht hast du!!|uhoh:


----------



## Streifenjäger (16. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wann im Drill steigen die Forellen aus...kurz nach dem Biss, in der Endphase oder einfach irgendwann mittendrin?

Was heißt für dich groß bei einer Forelle?


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

oh schreck,oh graus!!!:r habe in meinem forellenbach die ersten schwarzmundgrundeln  gefangen#q |evil:[URL=http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/3350/88myncth_jpg.htm]
	
[/URL]


----------



## pike-81 (16. August 2013)

@Niklas1802: Deine Kombination weiche Rute+Mono könnte zu weich sein.
Besser harte Rute+Mono oder weiche Rute+Geflochtene. 
Wenn sich die Forellen an der Geflichtenen stören, und Du mit Abrieb zu kämpfen hast, kannst Du noch FC vorschalten.
Forellen sollte man im Drill auch nicht zu sehr forcieren, dann bleiben sie ruhiger und lassen sich leichter ermüden.


----------



## Forellenangler76 (17. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Niklas1802 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein paar Fragen
> Ich habe beim Angeln mit Wobbler sehr viele Fehlbisse und gerade die Größeren Forellen steige oft beim Drill aus, wenn ich sie doch hake. ...
> Was meint ihr, wie kann ich meine Bisse besser verwerten?
> Könnt ihr mir noch andere, günstige Wobbler für Forellen empfehlen?



als erstes solltest Du den Bauchdrilling entfernen und den anderen gegen einen Einfach-Haken ersetzen. Dabei solltest Du darauf achten, dass die Hakenspitze nach oben zeigt.
Das wird erreicht indem man einfach zwei Sprengringe montiert.
Die Vorteile sind folgende:
- die Kraft des Anhiebes verteilt sich nicht mehr auf mehrere Hakenspitzen sondern komplett auf eine, und die sitzt
- der Bauchdrilling bleibt in flachen Bereichen nicht zwischen Steinen hängen
- mit dem Einfach-Haken ist die gesamte Sache viel schonender für untermaßige Forellen
Ich angle selber mit den gleichen Wobbler und mit der Hakenkonfiguration wie ebend beschrieben.

Auch ich fische eine weiche Rute mit Mono von der Firma Stroft. 
Selbst Meps-Spinner rüste ich immer mit Einfach-Haken aus.
Mir steigt nur ein geringer Teil an Forellen im Drill aus.
Wichtig ist: Schnur immer auf Spannung halten

Von oben nach unten:
Rapalla
Paladin
Illex


----------



## Niklas1802 (17. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten.
Werden den Tipp mit dem Einzelhaken aufjedenfall umsetzen.
Werde nächstes Mal auch eine geflochtene Schnur ausprobieren.
Aussteigen tuhen mir die "Größeren" schon meist kurz nach dem Biss.In diesem Fall meine ich mit "Größere" ab 30cm. 
Ich konnte an einer Stelle gut beobachten wie sich die Forellen auf den Wobbler stürzten ~35cm. Eine von beiden konnte ich Haken...aber der Drill dauerte nicht lange#c
Könnt ihr mir den noch günstigere Wobbler empfehlen?
Meint ihr diese hier sind gut: 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/SPRO-JAPAN-C...elsport_Köder_Futter&var=&hash=item564ad6cd6d


----------



## Rhxnxr (17. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



pike-81 schrieb:


> @Niklas1802: Deine Kombination weiche Rute+Mono könnte zu weich sein.
> Besser harte Rute+Mono oder weiche Rute+Geflochtene.
> Wenn sich die Forellen an der Geflichtenen stören, und Du mit Abrieb zu kämpfen hast, kannst Du noch FC vorschalten.
> Forellen sollte man im Drill auch nicht zu sehr forcieren, dann bleiben sie ruhiger und lassen sich leichter ermüden.



#6

Ich bevorzuge harte Rute + weiche Schnur. So sitzt der Haken beim Anhieb besser und die weiche Schnur hilft dann etwas um die Springerei zu vermeiden.

Grüßle


----------



## Bonifaz (17. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> oh schreck,oh graus!!!:r habe in meinem forellenbach die ersten schwarzmundgrundeln  gefangen#q /QUOTE]
> 
> So'n schiet, wie kommen die dahin #q#q|uhoh:
> 
> Etwa mit der Spinne ?


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (17. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke erstmal!
Habe leider keine Digitalkammera und deswegen auch keine Bilder  vom schönen Panorama finde ich aber sicher welche im Internet und wenn ich darf häng ich sie an. Glaub mein Kumpel hat auf Film einen der gefangenen Barsche, die haben im Lac St. Point und im Doubs auch eine sehr interessante Farbe und sind nicht grün sondern eher Blau-Grau oder türkis.



Mit der Fliege hatte ich das Problem das ich bei ca 8m Schnur+Vorfach ein total offenes Schlaufenbild werfe und ich dadurch immer wieder Knoten ins Vorfach bekommen habe|uhoh:. Das war auf Dauer extrem nervig, außerdem hab ich nach 30-45 minuten starke Schmerzen in der Schulter gehabt. Denke mal das ich den Körper zu viel mitdrehe und/oder das Handgelenk zu viel mit benutze also einknicke. Ich werd irgendwie am Wasser auch immer total aufgedreht und sobald ich Fehler im Schlaufenbild sehe (soweit ich die selbst erkennen kann) ist es ganz vorbei, da ich dann hektisch versuche zu korrigieren. Auf dem Trockenen läuft es erstaunlicher weise immer viel besser. Ein Guiding möchte ich deshalb mal machen, damit ich mir nicht Falsche dinge antrainiere die dann nur müsam wieder weg zu bekommen sind. 

Man muss dazu sagen das meine Fliegenausrüstung bestimmt weit davon entfernt ist gut zu sein, war ein Geburtstagsgeschenk von Freunden und wir haben alle nicht viel Geld. Als Rute habe ich die DAM Black Panther in AFTMA5/6 bestückt mit einer 5er Schnur von Askari auf einer günstigen Rolle(da weiss ich nicht mehr welche das ist)
Mein Händler sagte die Rolle wäre eher nachrangig beim Fliegenfischen da sie in erster Linie als Schnurspeicher dient. Spaß machen tut mir die Flugangelei auf jeden Fall und weiter machen werde ich auch. Wollte mich gegen Ende des Monats mal nach einer besseren Schnur in Stärke 6 umschauen, da sich die Rute beim Wurf kaum sichtbar aufläd und es wohl eh einfacher ist mit einer schwereren Schnur zu werfen. Der Boardi Hardcoreflfisher hatte mir auch mal ein Treffen angeboten habs nur bis jetzt mit Abendschule und Lernstress nicht hinbekommen mich bei ihm mal zu melden und ein Treffen zu vereinbaren.#c

So hier sind noch zwei Links mit dem Panorama vor dem ich angeln konnte, es zeigt schönerweise auch ziemlich genau den Teil des Doubs den ich beangelt habe. Dort gab es eine besonders Tiefe und breite Gumpe und anschließend daran war eine schöne Rausche so hat sich das auf der gesamten Strecke abgewechselt, Absolute Traumbedingungen wie aus dem Lehrbuch, und es gab dort einige schöne maßige Fische zu sehen. Auf den Fotos scheint der Doubs recht viel Wasser zu führen und sehr ruhig, das war als ich da war nicht so. Sehr starke Strömung und außerhalb der Gumpen geht einem das Wasser maximal bis zu den Knien. Beim Einsteigen hats mich auf jeden Fall erstmal fast umgehauen.

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/14768354?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/81342808?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com

Und so sehen die Forellen aus, wobei ich sagen muss die Forelle die der Franzose mir da weggeangelt hat war wesentlich heller von der Farbe, die war nicht braun sondern Silber mit größtenteils blauen Punkten. Hab noch nie so ein schönes Tier gesehen!:l

http://www.bamboorods.ch/guiding/bilder/doubs_zebra_nigh_web.jpg


Das Jura kann ich euch auf jeden Fall allen ans Herz legen. Der Campingplatz in St.Point ist günstig, genauso wie die Angellerlaubnis. Ohne Strom 12,50, mit Strom 19€ die Nacht für 2 Personen mit Zelt/WoWa + Auto bzw Campingbus. Die Platzleitung ist sehr freundlich, spricht etwas Deutsch und der Platz ist gepflegt. Hunde sind auch erlaubt. In der Gegend kann man nicht nur toll angeln sondern auch wandern, schwimmen, segeln, Kühe schmusen oder sich eine der unzähligen Käsereien ansehen. Beim Imker um die Ecke kann man in die Honigproduktion schauen, probieren und mir wurde der Honig sogar frisch geschleudert abgefüllt. Obendrauf durfte ich dann noch ein Stück ungeschleuderte Wabe probieren:m


----------



## Forellenangler76 (17. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Niklas1802 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir den noch günstigere Wobbler empfehlen?
> Meint ihr diese hier sind gut:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/SPRO-JAPAN-C...elsport_Köder_Futter&var=&hash=item564ad6cd6d



Meiner Meinung nach läuft der viel zu tief.
Da hast Du nur unheimlich viel Bodenkontakt.
Schau Dir mal die an:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/AEW-HANDMADE...elsport_Köder_Futter&var=&hash=item3a786232e9
die sind zwar etwas "teurer" aber haben Top-Designs und laufen unheimlich gut.




Rhöner schrieb:


> #6
> 
> Ich bevorzuge harte Rute + weiche Schnur. So sitzt der Haken beim Anhieb besser und die weiche Schnur hilft dann etwas um die Springerei zu vermeiden.
> 
> Grüßle



Diese Kombination ist nicht schlecht, aber das Springen kann man nicht verhindern. Egal mit welchem Material.
Wenn der Fisch springen will macht er das auch.
Ich verwende eine sehr sensible Berkley Skeletor 2-12g und eine Mono-Schnur von Stroft.
Diese Kombination federt sehr gut die Flucht der Forelle ab.
Thema Anhieb: sehr wichtig sind einfach nur unheimlich scharfe Haken, da brauch man auch nicht so hart anschlagen und eine Mono reicht da auch aus.
Geflochtene für Forelle kann ich nicht empfehlen, da so eine Schnur absolut keine Dehnung hat und dadurch auch keine Fluchtdämpfende Wirkung. Im Gegenteil, sie sorgt nur noch eher dafür, dass eine Forelle schneller ausschlitzt.


----------



## Rhxnxr (18. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Regenbogen springen oft, kann man wirklich kaum verhindern. Aber Bachforellen springen nur wenn ihnen der Druck zu gross wird. Wenn man die nachm Anhieb nicht zu sehr forciert, versuchen sie einfach nur in ihrem Gumpen zu bleiben.
Wenn man sie natürlich sofort in die Strömung zwingt, endet das mit wilder Jumperei.
Bei den kleinen kanns einem recht sein, weil es einem oft das abhaken erspart, merk ich das es was besseres ist, geh ich dem Fisch entgegen und lass ihn damit noch länger an seinem, ihm vertrauten Standplatz.

Und noch viel extremer kann und muss man das mit der Fliegenrute machen weil damit 1,2 Sprünge meist schon den Verlust des Fisches bedeuten.
Ne' 16er Fliege, widerhakenlos, fällt nämlich noch viel leichter aus dem Maulwinkel wenn die Forelle springt, aber dafür lernt man eben drillen.


----------



## FörsterChris (18. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kann man mit dem Springen nicht so verallgemeinern. Oft beißen die Forellen halt nur in der Strömung und wollen dann in ihr Versteck (unter Steinen und Baumwurzeln) zurück. Gibt man ihnen sofort Schnur bleiben sie dann gehakt tatsächlich in ihrem Versteck stehen. Man muss halt wirklich sofort nach dem Anhieb die Bremse so locker stellen, dass sie schnur nehmen können. Bei mittelgroßen Forellen braucht man da schon eine sehr feine Bremse. Weiche Spitze ist für mich auch ein Muss. Das Problem ist natürlich, dass man dem Fisch nicht immer Schnur geben möchte, da er such sonst in Ästen und Wurzeln verfangen kann (respektive die Schnur). Dann springen gerade die Kleineren wie wild. Insbesondere in flachem Gewässer. Da hilft dann nur perfekt eingestellte Bremse, weiche Rutenspitze und Rutenspitze nach unten. Mag sein, dass das in größeren Gewässern relativ harmloser ist, aber nicht von einem kleinen Forellenbach von dem ich hier nur sprechen kann.


----------



## u-see fischer (18. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Forellenangler76 schrieb:


> als erstes solltest Du den Bauchdrilling entfernen und den anderen gegen einen Einfach-Haken ersetzen. Dabei solltest Du darauf achten, dass die Hakenspitze nach oben zeigt.
> Das wird erreicht indem man einfach zwei Sprengringe montiert.



Das die Hakenspitze nach oben zeigt kann man auch mit entsprechendem Haken erreichen: http://www.carp-pellets.de/Gamakats...gclid=CJGsyZLnhrkCFY_KtAodRX0AfA#.UhCkiH-bGh8 oder hier: http://www.baitcasterproshop.de/Van...ken-8?ref=gz&gclid=CNW9lOfnhrkCFXLLtAodHiYAlw


----------



## Forellenangler76 (18. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Das die Hakenspitze nach oben zeigt kann man auch mit entsprechendem Haken erreichen: http://www.carp-pellets.de/Gamakats...gclid=CJGsyZLnhrkCFY_KtAodRX0AfA#.UhCkiH-bGh8 oder hier: http://www.baitcasterproshop.de/Van...ken-8?ref=gz&gclid=CNW9lOfnhrkCFXLLtAodHiYAlw



Das wäre natürlich auch eine gute Variante, aber leider sind die in fast keinem Laden erhältlich. Und nur wegen den Haken Versandkosten bezahlen? Nein! Bei einigen Illex Wobblern sind solche Haken gleich mit dabei.


----------



## sbE (19. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Zum Thema Einzelhaken habe ich mal einen extra Thread aufgemacht, da ich noch nicht so recht glücklich bin mit dieser Lösung und gern einen gezielten Erfahrungsaustausch anregen würde. 

Wäre schön, wenn sich die Einzelhaken-Angler unter euch einklinken würden...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3958457#post3958457


----------



## Rhxnxr (22. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

damit der Thread hier nicht versandet


----------



## Forellenangler76 (22. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu der schönen Forelle!:m
Mit einer Fliegenrute würde ich auch gern umgehen können.


----------



## sbE (23. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Was mich mal interessieren würde...gibt es Tricks wie man mit der Trockenfliege selektiv fangen kann?? Streamer fällt aus, da ich dann lieber mit der Spinnrute wate und ein Runde twitchen gehe (Spaß+Erfolg+selektives angeln).

Ich kann mich persönlich immer nicht so recht unterscheiden ob ich nun mit der Fliegenrute aufbreche oder eben der Spinnrute (und entsprechenden Twitchbaits). Spaß und Spannung sind imho bei beiden Angelarten gleich ausgeprägt...von daher gewinnt der Twitchbait immer dann, wenn ich es gezielt auf maßige bzw. größere Forellen abgesehen habe. Zumal bei uns an vielen Großforellen-verdächtigen Stellen auch immer noch kleinere Exemplare stehen.


----------



## Rhxnxr (23. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Selektiern kannste mit der Fliege gar nix. 
Ich geh im Frühling erstmal nur mit der Spinnrute weil die Chancen dann auch für 'ne wirklich grosse Forelle gut sind.

Die Fliegerute benutze ich dann übern Sommer bis in den Herbst weil ich damit Äsche und Döbel am besten bekomme.

Streamer benutze ich höchstens mal an der Spinnrute, viel zu stressig die an der 4er Rute in so nem Dschungel zu werfen.
Ich sehs halt praktisch und bin sicher kein fly only Purist. Das Einzige was beim Fliegenfischen ein klein wenig *selektiv* ist, is die Trockenfliege, weil man da ja normalerweise gesichtete, steigende Fische anwirft. Aber was da nun steigt, weiss man nur selten im Voraus, es sei denn man sieht den fisch ganz nah vor sich. Lediglich grosse Äschen kann ich perönlich schon am "plopp" erkennen, wobei es da sicher versiertere Leute als mich gibt .


----------



## sbE (23. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja, so handhabe ich das auch. Sommer bis Herbst packe ich auch die Fliegenrute mit der Trockenfliege aus. Das hat schon was an einem schönen Spätsommerabend.  Äschen gibt es bei uns leider recht selten, von daher geht es in der Regel auf BaFos oder Regenbogner.

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Drunja (25. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War Gestern ein paar Stunden mit der Spinnrute an der Volme unterwegs. Ca. 10 Forellen gefangen und viele Fehlbisse gehabt, bin trotzdem mit dem fang zufrieden. Hier ein paar Fotos von Gestern.


----------



## Daniel SN (25. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne Bilder und vor allem auch Fische.

Petri an alle erfolgreichen Fänger


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (25. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne Pics,Petri !!#6


----------



## sbE (25. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

...und mit Einzelhaken. Daumen hoch! 

Welcher Wobbler ist das eigentlich? Sieht so aus als ob du ihn öfter benutzt. 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## flx1337 (25. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sehr schöne Fotos! Petri!


----------



## Drunja (25. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke Jungs!!!!
*sbE*, es ist ein *Preference Shad 55* von Pontoon 21.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Wobbler-PONT...t_Angelsport_Köder_Futter&hash=item3f27ad4986
Ist wirklich ein sehr fängiger Wobbler, den benutze ich sehr oft un nicht nur an der Volme und nicht nur beim Forellenangeln|supergri


----------



## sbE (25. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Noch nie etwas davon gehört. Lässt er sich twitchen? Bin ja immer auf der Suche nach interessanten Ködern.  Obwohl...für den Preis kann man eigentlich schon bei Illex shoppen gehen.

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Drunja (25. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja, er lässt sich twitchen, auf Forellen twitsche ich immer. Illex, illex, warum muß das unbedingt Illex sein? Besitze auch ein paar Wobbler von Illex, die fangen auch aber nicht besser als die Wobbler von Pontoon 21, ZipBaits oder DUO. Und der 
Preference Shad 55 wird von DUO für Pontoon21 hergestellt, ist aber etwas günstiger.
Kann dir auch noch Crack Jack, Cheer Ful und Greedy Guts von Pontoon21 empfehlen.


----------



## sbE (25. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich persönlich setze ehr ungern Wobbler über 10 Euro ein, denn ab und zu geht ja schon mal einer flöten. :-/ Wenn ich da sehe wie günstig man z.B. den guten alten Rapala Husky Jerk in 6 cm bekommt (vor allem von Händlern aus den USA via eBay), dann bleiben nicht mehr all zu viele Argumente übrig. Zumal sich der Husky hervorragend twitchen lässt und sehr fängig ist. Leider finde ich Rapalas neue Farbpalette nicht mehr ganz so "BaFo-like". 

Eigentlich wäre das mal eine Idee für einen extra Thread..."Eure Lieblings-Wobbler auf Forelle"! 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## phreak (25. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Eigentlich wäre das mal eine Idee für einen extra Thread..."Eure Lieblings-Wobbler auf Forelle"!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk 4


Worauf wartest du? 


Gruß Phreak


----------



## Gunnar78 (26. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Rhöner schrieb:


> damit der Thread hier nicht versandet



mal ne ganz blöde frage. wieso ist deine rolle falsch montiert?????

sehr seltsam!!!


----------



## Gunnar78 (26. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Gunnar78 schrieb:


> mal ne ganz blöde frage. wieso ist deine rolle falsch montiert?????
> 
> sehr seltsam!!!



fliegenfischen??? aha!!!


----------



## Gäddsax (26. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Drunja schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Fotos von Gestern.



Die Fotos gefallen mir wirklich gut!
Schön zu sehen, wie du die Forellen behandelst.
Gibt es von dem Gewässer evtl. noch weitere Fotos?


----------



## Drunja (26. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

*Gäddsax*, Ja ich habe noch mehr Fotos von der Volme.Willst du nur die Fotos von dem Gewässer sehen oder die Bilder mit Forellen auch?|supergri


----------



## Gäddsax (26. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Vor ca. 10 Jahren war ich zufällig mal an der Volme, aber nur zum schauen.
Ne, ich würde mich über jede Art von Bildern freuen, wenn sie so ähnlich wie die vorherigen gemacht sind.


----------



## Drunja (27. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

OK, hier noch ein Paar Fotos.




















*60 cm*


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (27. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schick,schick feine Pics !! #6#6


----------



## sbE (27. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So, ihr habt's geschafft...bei den Bildern hab ich spontan Lust auf eine BaFo-Pirsch bekommen. Heut Nachmittag geht's an den Fluss!!


----------



## argl (27. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Du hast noch was vom Leben! 

Petri Heil :m


----------



## jurner2000 (27. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hier mal ein außergewöhnlicher Fang: Kapitale Bachforelle, 79cm. Früh morgens auf 7cm Wobbler.


----------



## Drunja (27. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Es ist wirklich ein außergewöhnlicher Fang#6


----------



## chrischan85 (27. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wunderschöne Fotos und herrliche Fische! Da bin ich ja doch neidisch das ich solchen Fluss hier im Norden nicht habe.
Ich werden diesen Threat mit Aufmerksamkeit verfolgen


----------



## zerofish (27. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gratulation zu dieser außergewöhnlichen Forelle ... #r


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (27. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ jurner2000 dickes petri!! #6

gibts von dem fisch auch ein pic bei tageslicht??


----------



## Gäddsax (27. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Drunja: Nochmals sehr schöne Fotos!
Gibt es eigentlich eine Aufstiegsmöglichkeit aus der Ruhr in die Volme?

Diese hier sieht etwas nach Seeforelle aus, muss aber nicht sein:
http://s018.radikal.ru/i518/1308/d5/0cb87ee09172.jpg


@ jurner200:
Glückwunsch zum Fisch des Lebens! 
so zumindest käme sie mir vor.


----------



## jurner2000 (27. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



jurner2000 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein außergewöhnlicher Fang: Kapitale Bachforelle, 79cm. Früh morgens auf 7cm Wobbler.


 Sorry, der Fehlerteufel hatte sich eingeschlichen. Der Fisch hatte keine 79, sondern "nur" 69cm. Aber 69 ist ja auch eine schöne Zahl.|rotwerden
Trotzdem: ThanXXL für die Glückwünsche.


----------



## jurner2000 (27. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hier ein etwas helleres Foto von der 69er. Mit Selbstauslöser werden die Fotos leider nicht optimal. Vor allem, wenn man noch voller Adrenalin steckt.


----------



## flx1337 (27. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wow! Geile Forelle! Petri und das Foto ist doch ganz in Ordung


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (27. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke,Schönes Tier !!


----------



## Drunja (27. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

*jurner2000* #6#6#6
*Gäddsax*, eine Aufstiegsmöglichkeit aus der Ruhr in die Volme gibt es. Ich weiß nich, woran erkennt man ob es eine Bach- oder Meerforelle ist;+ Sind die Meerforellen nicht heller?


----------



## Rhxnxr (27. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

nice, Superfische hier, dickes Petri #6


----------



## Drunja (28. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Noch ein paar Fotos von heute Morgen, kleine aber schöne Fische. Und gleich gehts wieder zur Arbeit.#q


----------



## Gäddsax (29. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Drunja schrieb:


> eine Aufstiegsmöglichkeit aus der Ruhr in die Volme gibt es. Ich weiß nich, woran erkennt man ob es eine Bach- oder Meerforelle ist;+ Sind die Meerforellen nicht heller?



Ich meine eine Seeforelle, nicht Meerforelle.
Bei Meerforellen ist mit dem Aufstieg spätestens in Essen Schluss.
Ein wirklich nicht sinnvolles Projekt.

Was die Seeforellen betrifft, weiß ich allerdings nicht, ob es in den um Hagen liegenden Ruhrseen überhaupt Seeforellen gibt.
Wahrscheinlich eher nicht, da die Wassertiefe zu gering und die -temperatur im Sommer zu hoch.

Schöne Fotos hast du wieder gemacht.


----------



## Drunja (29. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Du meinst die Seeforelle#q Habe nicht richtig gelesen. Nein, in unseren Seen gibts keine Seeforellen #d


----------



## Alexander2781 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Melde mich auch wieder einmal hier. Habe gestern eine Bachforelle mit 41 cm gefangen, Köder war ein 3,5 cm Salmo Hornet floating im Bachforellendesign.


----------



## Niklas1802 (31. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute auch wieder am Bach unterwegs und es ist einfach nur super zu sehen wenn die Forellen im flachen hinter dem Wobbler herjagen :q
Habe leider nicht so schöne Fotos wie einige hier, aber trotzdem mal 2 Forellen von denen , die ich fangen konnte 
Muss sagen mit Wobbler auf Forellen zu fischen macht mir immer mehr Spaß. Bin früher ja nur mit Wurm losgegangen am Bach.
Nochmal eine kleine Frage. Habe mal gegoogelt wie gut sich Nacktschnecken als Köder machen und oft gelesen "Nur Notlösung" oder "ganz schlecht".
Eine der Forellen hatte heute 2 Nacktschnecken ausgewürgt nach dem Fang und ich konnte schon bei dem, ein oder anderen Aal eine Nacktschnecke im Magen finden.
Wahrscheinlich von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich oder?


----------



## Drunja (31. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Volme-Lenne, die Forellen waren Heute sehr launisch, in 6 Stunden nur 8 St. #q


----------



## sbE (1. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Habe ich gestern auch festgestellt, dass die BaFos schlecht beissen. Vor 2 Tagen lief es ganz anders...am gleichen Flussabschnitt. Wird wohl die Wetterumstellung sein.






Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (1. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

war am wochenende auch unterwegs: gab 2 eher kleine bafos und 4 bratbarsche-extrem wenig wasser im bach


----------



## Blutregen (2. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

am samstag konnte ich diese schöne 47cm Bachforelle mit nem 2er mepps überlisten.


----------



## Shortay (2. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

44cm an der nagold auf 4er mepps spinner bei sonnenschein


----------



## Shortay (2. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Achja und blutregen petri zu dem hammer bart!!


----------



## Blutregen (3. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Shortay schrieb:


> Achja und blutregen petri zu dem hammer bart!!



jo der hat letztes jahr gebissen und seit dem hältere ich den


----------



## FörsterChris (3. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Niklas1802 schrieb:


> Nochmal eine kleine Frage. Habe mal gegoogelt wie gut sich Nacktschnecken als Köder machen und oft gelesen "Nur Notlösung" oder "ganz schlecht".
> Eine der Forellen hatte heute 2 Nacktschnecken ausgewürgt nach dem Fang und ich konnte schon bei dem, ein oder anderen Aal eine Nacktschnecke im Magen finden.
> Wahrscheinlich von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich oder?


Hatte auch dieses Jahr schon Forellen mit Schnecken intus. Ich glaube Forellen sind nicht besonders wählerisch.


----------



## Hot Rod (6. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war eben mal kurz zwei Stündchen am Wasser. Die erste Bafo des Tages dann gleich mal mit 42 cm und nem Wahnsinns Drill - die stehen grad richtig gut im Saft #6 Ein paar Würfe später dann noch ne 34er. Die gibt´s dann morgen frisch geräuchert :g






Greetz

Marco


----------



## sbE (6. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war heute leider nicht so erfolgreich. In 4 Stunden gerade mal eine Maßige. Wie auch immer, dafür habe ich was anderes gefunden... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sbE (6. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich glaube das nächste Mal nehme ich lieber eine Harpune mit. Der Selbstverteidigung wegen. 

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Rhxnxr (6. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@sbE    du hast es aus der Nähe gesehen, war das ne Bafo?
           wenn ja, war das ja echt ein Riese |bigeyes.


P.S. wir haben extremes Niedrigwasser und grenzwertige Temperaturen, da ärger ich nur die Döbel ein bissel .


----------



## sbE (6. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich denke mal das war ein Silberkarpfen oder sowas in der Art, der beim Frühjahrshochwasser aus der nahegelegenen Talsperre entfleucht ist. Der Kiemendeckel war 2x so groß wie meine Faust, echt Hammer.

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## n1c0 (7. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

#h

War mal wieder los am Bach 

Die Obere hatte um die 45cm und die Untere über 50cm und war richtig schön im Futter.

Da ich nur 2-3 mal im Jahr zum Bach komme gingen sie auch beide mit nach Hause und wurden komplett verwertet. Die Obere endetete im Backofen (Link).

Einfach tolle Tiere :l


----------



## sbE (7. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri! Scheint ein lohnenswertes Gewässer zu sein, wenn man auf Anhieb 2 so große Exemplare fängt!

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## FörsterChris (8. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Momentan geht tagsüber bei der Hitze gar nix. Selbst bei den tiefsten Stellen und im Wald nicht.
Habe vorgestern Abend eine 44er auf 2er Mepps gefangen (geschluckt bis hinter die Zunge). Die Forelle hat im Drill überhaupt nicht gekämpft. Und die war sowas von dürr, dass sie kaum verwertbar war. Die bestand wirklich hauptsächlich nur aus Kopf und das bischen Fleisch war wie Gummi. Hatte aber einen Frosch im Magen. Weiss nicht, was der gefehlt hat.


----------



## Forellenangler76 (8. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

ich war endlich mal wieder am Wasser.
Es lief auch richtig gut. Viele kleine und nur eine die das Mindestmaß hatte. 
Ich habe mal ein paar Bilder angehängt mit drei Forellen.
24cm, 26cm und eine mit 30cm


----------



## panazonics (9. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

2 Sonntagsforellen, die kleine ist 43cm


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dickes Petri!!
Und die andere ü und bei 60??


----------



## panazonics (10. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke:
59 Zentimeter


----------



## motocross11 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey Leute,

ich bin demnächst im Norden um Hamburg rum und fahre dann nach Dänemark weiter. Kann mir jemand ne schönen Fluss sagen wo ich Bachforellen fangen kann?

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## n1c0 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wann ist denn "demnächst"? In gut drei Wochen ist nahezu deutschlandweit Schluss mit Bachforellen bis März!


----------



## motocross11 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Letzte September Woche.


----------



## Bonifaz (17. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Am Wochenende auch nochmal auf Tour gewesen, und konnte nochmal zum Saisonende 2 Rotgetupfte fangen.

Ein paar feiste Hechte waren auch noch dabei. Der eine hat mir den Drilling beim Abhaken in den Daumen gerammt, das 1. Mal in 33 Angeljahren !!:c:c  Ich hab ihn aber trotz Widerhaken wieder rausbekommen, aber er ist noch ein bisschen taub.


----------



## Drunja (23. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Diee größte von Heute - 50cm:vik:






Und mein Lieblingsköder - 2013 - Pontoon 21 Preference Shad 55 SP-SR A50


----------



## Bonifaz (23. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

#6#6

Sehen beide nicht schlecht aus...|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

jo,schaut gut aus:k#6 digges petri!!!


----------



## Niklas1802 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Tolle Fische.#6
Wie schafft ihr es , dass die Fische so ruhig bleiben?
Oder sind die auf dem Foto schon tot?


----------



## Drunja (23. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke, danke. Die Fische schwimmen wieder, sind nur auf dem Foto ruhig. Mann muß sich nur mit dem fotografieren beeilen|supergri


----------



## sbE (24. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei euch gerade ist, aber bei uns sind die BaFos zur Zeit total auf Krawall gebürstet.

Ich habe gestern eine Stunde geangelt und mit meinen üblichen Ködern (um die 50-65 mm) nur Babies gefangen. Irgendwann habe ich dann völlig entnervt auf einen meiner zwei 80mm "Notfall-Twitchbaits" umgerüstet, die ich für alle Fälle immer dabei habe. Was soll ich sagen, plötzlich gingen auch die Größeren ins Netz! Kurioserweise waren die kleinen aber immer noch mit im Spiel.

Im Endeffekt war es dann mal wieder ein super Angeltag und Dank des 80er Rapala Husky Jerks (der ja recht flach läuft und laut rasselt), gab es Action ohne Ende (Forellen die am Twichbait vorbei und aus dem Wasser schossen, manchmal direkt bis vor meine Füße). 

Also es zahlt sich doch immer wieder aus flexibel zu angeln.


----------



## grubenreiner (24. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Glückwunsch zu den Fängen.
Aber meinst du wirklich die kleine Forelle die auf dem Bild frei am Haken hängt trägt davon keinen Schaden davon? 
Ich will hier nicht den Oberlehrer geben, aber bei dem weichen Maulbereich der Forelle ist rausheben am Haken auch bei dieser Größe oftmals schon ein Todesurteil (wenn auch erst später so dass man es nicht mehr sieht), in jedem Fall wäre Handlandung oder Kescher sicher schoneneder, gerade bei kleinen die wieder schwimmen sollen.


----------



## sbE (24. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da habe ich absolut keine Bedenken. Junge Forellen haben (gemessen an der Art) zwar ein relativ weiches Maul, dieses ist aber meiner Meinung nach immer noch deutlich härter als bei z.B. diversen Friedfischen. Mal abgesehen davon ist der Einzelhaken dünndrahtig und hat keinen Widerhaken....schonender kann man Forellen eigentlich nicht beangeln (außer vielleicht beim Fliegenfischen).

WESENTLICH schlimmer ist es für die kleinen Bafos, wenn mit Drillingen geangelt wird (egal ob Spinner, Wobbler usw.). Das bischen hocheben halte ich daher definitiv für harmlos. 

Bauchschmerzen habe bzw. hätte ich nur bei dem neugierigen gehakten Barsch, dass ist wirklich nicht schön. Aber auf der anderen Seite sind Barsche bei uns grundsätzlich zu entnehmen, egal welche Größe sie haben (und das ist auch gut so). Von daher war sein Schicksal eh besiegelt...wenn man so will...


----------



## FörsterChris (25. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Es geht auch hier noch was im vorherbstlichen Wald.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

heute noch schnell am bach gewesen:4 mal gabs den zielfisch
aber alle zu klein......



gab dann doch noch was größeres|supergri
nen 41er latschen


----------



## dosenelch (29. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zum kapitalen Latschen! Ich hoffe, dieses Prachtexemplar wurde wieder released. Bei uns dürfen Latschen erst ab Größe 43 entnommen werden.


----------



## Pike1 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute aus der Ruhr geholt |supergri


----------



## bobbl (30. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne Fische!!
Habe heute auch die Saison mit einem kleinen Ansitz am Fluss beendet. Konnte dabei zwei Bisse verzeichnen. Heraus kamen ein 33er Saibling und einer richtig dicke 45er Bachforelle


----------



## Emerica (30. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

leider funktioniert dein Link nicht (mehr).

Gruß
Lars


----------



## panazonics (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da ich am letzten Sonntag bei kräftigem Ostwind total abgeschneidert bin habe ich es Montag nach der Arbeit noch mal für ein Stündchen versucht:


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zur letzten der Saison !!


----------



## panazonics (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke, wird ein langer Winter


----------



## hugo haschisch (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Zum Glück gibts ja noch andere Fischarten .......


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hugo haschisch schrieb:


> Zum Glück gibts ja noch andere Fischarten .......



Jo.....Dorsche


----------



## Kunde (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hallo leute,
ich war zum Saisonende auch wieder öfters mal mit der fliegenrute los. 
gab fische bis ca. 30cm und einige von diesen kleinen Frechdachsen 
da ich noch fünf tage habe, kommt vielleicht noch eine etwas bessere raus, versuchen werde ich es auf jedenfall!

gruß kunde


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

und was ist mit schonzeit??|kopfkrat


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ah,habs schon selber gefunden...gibt leichte verschiebungen örtlich....


----------



## Kunde (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

jau, wir dürfen glücklicherweise bis 15.10 unser glück versuchen... #6


----------



## sbE (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kunde schrieb:


> jau, wir dürfen glücklicherweise bis 15.10 unser glück versuchen... #6



Tolles Ding..würde ich mir auch wünschen!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Niklas1802 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Habe da eine Frage bezüglich der Schonzeiten.
In NRW sind ab dem 20.10 Schonzeit, in Hessen ab dem 15.10. Der Fluss den ich befischen könnte bildet an dieser Stelle die Grenze zwischen Hessen und NRW. Ich würde von der NRW Seite angeln. Dürfte ich zwischen dem 15 und 19 noch auf Bachforelle fischen?


----------



## Kunde (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Niklas1802 schrieb:


> Habe da eine Frage bezüglich der Schonzeiten.
> In NRW sind ab dem 20.10 Schonzeit, in Hessen ab dem 15.10. Der Fluss den ich befischen könnte bildet an dieser Stelle die Grenze zwischen Hessen und NRW. Ich würde von der NRW Seite angeln. Dürfte ich zwischen dem 15 und 19 noch auf Bachforelle fischen?


 
ja darfst die vier tage noch fischen!
ist das gleiche wie im Januar an der elbe, auf hamburger seite ist zander Schonzeit und auf der niedersächsischen seite darf weiter gefischt werden...

gruß kunde


----------



## Drunja (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ist zwar keine Forelle aber auch ein schöner Fisch von Heute.


----------



## sbE (14. Oktober 2013)

Drunja schrieb:


> Ist zwar keine Forelle aber auch ein schöner Fisch von Heute.



Glückwunsch! Da ich eine Spinnrute sehe...wie wurde die Äsche gefangen?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Kunde (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Drunja schrieb:


> Ist zwar keine Forelle aber auch ein schöner Fisch von Heute.


 

petri zur äsche,
toller fisch der wunderbar in Szene gesetzt wurde!!! #6

gruß kunde


----------



## Drunja (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke


> Glückwunsch! Da ich eine Spinnrute sehe...wie wurde die Äsche gefangen?


Die Äsche habe ich mit einem Spinner №2 von DAM gefangen#6


----------



## Mozartkugel (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Drunja schrieb:


> Ist zwar keine Forelle aber auch ein schöner Fisch



Uj, sehr schönes Bild... gut in Szene gesetzt #6


----------



## sbE (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Drunja schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Die Äsche habe ich mit einem Spinner №2 von DAM gefangen#6



Da schau her...eine Äsche auf Spinner! So viel Glück hatte ich noch nicht.

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## feko (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/3414/upjkryu9_jpg.htm
die letzte der saison
vg


----------



## Niklas1802 (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Super Fische#6
War heute auch nochmal konnte noch ein paar Forellen fangen.
Leider ist bei meinem bestem Wobbler die Tauchschaufel abgebrochen. Schrottreif oder kann man damit noch irgendwas anfangen?


----------



## sbE (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Niklas1802 schrieb:


> Super Fische#6
> War heute auch nochmal konnte noch ein paar Forellen fangen.
> Leider ist bei meinem bestem Wobbler die Tauchschaufel abgebrochen. Schrottreif oder kann man damit noch irgendwas anfangen?



Ich würde den Rest der Schaufel gleichmäßig rund feilen und dann geht das gute Stück vielleicht noch als Twitchbait fürs Flachwasser. Zur Not vielleicht noch ein wenig Blei an beide Ösen, damit er auf Tiefe kommt.

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## teilz (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute als schöner Beifang diese Gute hier erwischt. Ca. 50cm. Kann mir jmd sagen, obs definitiv ne Bachforelle ist? Die roten Flecken fehlen ja mehr oder weniger. Theoretisch ist neben einem MeFo-aufsteiger ein Seeforellenabsteiger möglich. Sie schwimmt auf jeden Fall wieder...


----------



## Michael_05er (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Niklas1802 schrieb:


> Leider ist bei meinem bestem Wobbler die Tauchschaufel abgebrochen. Schrottreif oder kann man damit noch irgendwas anfangen?


Ich hab schonmal eine neue Schaufel aus einer Trennwand einer Köderbox gebaut und eingesetzt. Ist jetzt mein aktueller Topköder auf Zander. Einen Versuch ist es wert. Gruß Michael

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk-4


----------



## Mxfx85 (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ist eindeutig eine Bachforelle|wavey:


----------



## Mxfx85 (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

.....


----------



## pike-81 (19. Oktober 2013)

Mit Sicherheit ein Steelhead...


----------



## Mozartkugel (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Kann sein das dein gewässer besetzt wird und aus Kostengründen wird dann halt gern auf Regenbogen zurückgegriffen.



Unser Verein besetzt auch regelmäßig mit Bachforellen. Eine Bachforelle muss also nicht zwangsläufig eine "wilde" sein. Von daher finde ich es schon fast gemein, dass die schönen Refos nur als Besatzforellen abgestempelt werden :q


----------



## tamiya415 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo 

Ich lese schon seit ein paar Wochen mit und plane für nächstes Jahr auch gezielt auf Bachforelle zu fischen. Ich suche grade eine gut und nicht zuteure Kombo. Da bin ich auf die D.A.M. Neo finesse gestoßen. Die Rute hat ein wurfgewicht von 2-10gr. Und ist 1,80m lang. Würde so eine Rute für kleine bäche reichen ? Und was für eine Rolle und Schnur Kombo kann man nehmen ? Ich möchte überwiegen mit Spinnern und kleinen Wobbler bis ca.5cm angeln.

Noch eine Frage die ich habe was bevorzugt ihr zum Transport Weste oder Tasche ?

Gruß


----------



## Kunde (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



tamiya415 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich lese schon seit ein paar Wochen mit und plane für nächstes Jahr auch gezielt auf Bachforelle zu fischen. Ich suche grade eine gut und nicht zuteure Kombo. Da bin ich auf die D.A.M. Neo finesse gestoßen. Die Rute hat ein wurfgewicht von 2-10gr. Und ist 1,80m lang. Würde so eine Rute für kleine bäche reichen ? Und was für eine Rolle und Schnur Kombo kann man nehmen ? Ich möchte überwiegen mit Spinnern und kleinen Wobbler bis ca.5cm angeln.
> 
> ...


 

hallo, 
ich hatte die rute mal in der Hand und fand sie sehr weich, was ich für die forellenfischerei nicht schlecht finde.
eventuell würd ich beim wurfgewicht etwas höher gehen, da gerade spinner, wenn sie gegen ein schnellströmendes gewässer geführt werden, ne menge druck machen...
bei der länge bevorzuge ich etwas längere ruten um die 2,1m-2,4m länge. damit kannst du denn auch mal nen Busch oder krautfeld überbrücken...

zur transportfrage: 
-beim spinnfischen = Rucksack
-beim fliegenfischen = Weste

gruß kunde


----------



## sbE (27. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe eine Shimano Yasei Aori (white) in der kleinsten Version (7-13gr, 2,10m). Da diese Rute federleicht ist und eine schöne gleichmässige Aktion hat, kann man damit auch gut twitchen (ich habe Wobbler von 4-8 cm), ausserdem geht der Rute bei 2er oder sogar mal einen 3er Mepps nicht gleich die Puste aus (den 3er dann aber mit der Strömung). Ansonsten lädt sich die Rute schön auf und auch ultraleichte Köder kommen auf Weite, wobei das am Bach aber eigentlich nicht so wichtig ist. Ruten mit Spitzenaktion finde ich auf Forelle ehr weniger gut (zu unflexibel). 

Da ich entweder mit Watstiefeln oder Wathose (meist im Wasser) unterwegs bin, setze ich auf eine Spinnweste (Scierra Outpost Chest). Ein Rucksack empfinde ich im Wasser als viel zu umständlich und eine klassische Fliegenweste hat nicht genug Platz für Tackle (oder für Essen/Trinken).



Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## tamiya415 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo

Ich danke schonmal für die beiden antworten. Ich hoff es kommen noch ein paar. Welche Schnurstärke benutzt ihr ?


----------



## Dakarangus (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



teilz schrieb:


> Heute als schöner Beifang diese Gute hier erwischt. Ca. 50cm. Kann mir jmd sagen, obs definitiv ne Bachforelle ist? Die roten Flecken fehlen ja mehr oder weniger. Theoretisch ist neben einem MeFo-aufsteiger ein Seeforellenabsteiger möglich. *Sie schwimmt auf jeden Fall wieder...*




Nachdem du sie mit einem HANDTUCH angefasst hast??? Sollte man dem Foto nach meinen...
Dann ist die Schleimhaut beschädigt, herzlichen Glüclwunsch.


----------



## sbE (29. Oktober 2013)

tamiya415 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich danke schonmal für die beiden antworten. Ich hoff es kommen noch ein paar. Welche Schnurstärke benutzt ihr ?



Nach diversen Experimenten schwöre ich beim BaFo-ärgern seit Jahren auf Stroft GTP R 04. Eine regelrechte Katastrophe war die Nanofil.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MaikP (14. November 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



> Heute als schöner Beifang diese Gute hier erwischt. Ca. 50cm. Kann mir jmd sagen, obs definitiv ne Bachforelle ist? Die roten Flecken fehlen ja mehr oder weniger. Theoretisch ist neben einem MeFo-Aufsteiger ein Seeforellenabsteiger möglich. Sie schwimmt auf jeden Fall wieder...
> Miniaturansicht angehängter Grafiken




Grundsätzlich ist das erstmal ne Forelle und mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit eine die noch nie im Salzwasser war.
Allgemein als Bachforelle betitelt.
Du solltest aber den Umgang mit deinen Fischen ändern.
Wenn du nen Fisch zurücksetzen willst/musst dann hake ihn im Wasser ab zur Not im Gras,aber das Handtuch ist der ziemlich sichere Fischtot.





> Mit Sicherheit ein Steelhead...


Besser nichts schreiben, wenn man Überhaupt keine Ahnnung hat.

Grüße


----------



## Mozartkugel (14. November 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Nach diversen Experimenten schwöre ich beim BaFo-ärgern seit Jahren auf Stroft GTP R 04. Eine regelrechte Katastrophe war die Nanofil.



Nanofil ist wirlich schrott... wie ist die Knotenfestigkeit bei 03 oder 04? Hatte mal eine 0.17FC von Stroft und erhebliche Probleme mit Knoten.

EDIT: huh, hab jetzt gesehen wie teuer die 04er ist |bigeyes dann doch lieber R1 |supergri


----------



## sbE (14. November 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Argh..jetzt muss ich mich selbst nochmal korrigieren. Ich hatte die R04 testweise eine Saison lang drauf und war auch sehr zufrieden, aber der Preis war dann doch zu heftig. Die R1 ist meine “Dauer-BaFo-Schnur“...fliegt gut und hält wirklich ewig. Das Verhältnis von Dicke zu Flugeigenschaften mit Miniwobblern geht absolut in Ordnung. In Sachen Flugeigenschaften kam bei meinen Tests aber nichts an die vergleichbare (von der Tragkraft her) Nanofil heran....aber speziell bei der ganz dünnen Nanofil ist die Knotenfestigkeit die Hölle, außerdem raut sie schnell auf. Auf Barsch allerdings nehme ich die Nanofil eigentlich ganz gern (hier aber mir größerem Durchmesser).

Daher nie wieder Nanofil für BaFo...so gut sie auch flog.

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## panazonics (14. November 2013)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



teilz schrieb:


> Heute als schöner Beifang diese Gute hier erwischt. Ca. 50cm. Kann mir jmd sagen, obs definitiv ne Bachforelle ist? Die roten Flecken fehlen ja mehr oder weniger. Theoretisch ist neben einem MeFo-aufsteiger ein Seeforellenabsteiger möglich. Sie schwimmt auf jeden Fall wieder...


 
..wäre interessant zu wissen wo der Fangort war?


----------



## -iguana (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo zusammen,

ein gutes Neues noch allerseits!

Wollte euch den Hecht der in unserem Forellenbach sein Unwesen getrieben hat, nicht vorenthalten.

1,18m und 22Pfd

Gefangen vom Pächter auf einen 35g Pilker! 

Und da wundern wir uns wo die Forellen hin kommen!
Und das bei einer Breite des Bachs von ca. 5m

Es wird nicht der Einzige sein!

Gruß Tom


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

glückwunsch zum forellenkiller!#6

nur noch 3 monate, dann ist es endlich wieder soweit #:


----------



## -iguana (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke, der wird schon gut was weg gehauen haben! #q

Hab aber nicht ich gefangen, aber das kommt noch! :m


----------



## Deep Down (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War seine Existenz bekannt?


----------



## Hezaru (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zum Hechtmonster, dem ist es da wohl ganz gutgegangen.
Deep Down,
Ich denke die Existenz des Hechtes war bekannt, er wurde ja wie geschrieben mit 35g Pilker gefangen...
und ich denke auch nicht mit einer Forellenrute|kopfkrat


----------



## Hezaru (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ups, ein 35g Pilker (oder ist Blinker gemeint?)  ist wohl nicht sehr groß;+
Somit ist die Sache wohl doch nicht so klar.
-iguana...
ein paar 80+Hechte dürften in dem Flüsschen wohl schon noch rumstehen. Und die putzen JEDE Forelle....:r


----------



## -iguana (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Guten Morgen,

ja seine Existenz war mehr oder weniger bekannt, hatte dem aber bis letzter Woche keinen Glauben geschenkt da es solche Geschichten ja in jedem Gewässer gibt! 

Was sicher noch drin ist ist ein 80er und mehrere 70er, hatten wir schon als Nachläufer! Sind aber ungemein schwierig zu erwischen, bei dem Futterangebot auch kein Wunder! |evil:

Auch auf diesen Hecht hatten wir es schon Monate versucht da sich der Pächter sowas von sicher war dass er da ist.
Wurde aber tatsächlich mit nem PILKER gefangen, da sich der Wobbler usw nicht unter den ggü liegenden Ast werfen hat lassen.

Aber schon beeindruckend was in so kleinen Gewässern rum schwimmt!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Deep Down (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



-iguana schrieb:


> Aber schon beeindruckend was in so kleinen Gewässern rum schwimmt!
> 
> Gruß Tom



Die drei habe ich mal auf 100m  (Forellen-)Bach hintereinander  rausgezaubert!











80, 76 und 69cm! 


Der hatte dann noch  74cm!





Noch nen 80er!





Und der dann noch am Ende des Jahres Ü80!





Da ist man durchaus etwas überrascht bei einem 3-4m breiten Wiesenbach!

Der Topköder war nen swimbait im Forellendekor!

Dafür sind die Bachis aber auch entsprechend groß!


----------



## Deep Down (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sorry für den Hechtspam! 

Demnächst dann irgendwann wieder Bachis!#h


----------



## elaphe (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Habe mich letztes Jahr über diese Zeichnung sehr gewundert und war mir unsicher, ob es sich tatsächlich um eine bf handelt. Deshalb versucht so schonend wie möglich zu releasen.


----------



## zuckerruebe (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,
 Was meint ihr ist das ein guter Bachforellen Bach http://www.sfv-derneburg-astenbeck.de/Fotoalben/Innerstegra.htm
 Werde ich in der nächsten Saison mal beangeln


----------



## Shortay (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sieht doch hammer geil aus zuckerrübe!!!

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

schickes bächlein,da geht bestimmt was #:


----------



## zuckerruebe (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich werde da auf jeden Fall in der nächsten Saison mal Fischen:m


----------



## BigGamer (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

sieht ja porno aus das ding


----------



## motocross11 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin,

will Ende Mai mit meiner Frau und Tochter von Magdeburg an den Gardersee mit Wohnmobil fahren. Könnt Ihr mir auf der Route ein Paar schöne und erfolgversprechende Bäche, Flüsse oder Seen für Bachforellen und Saiblinge verraten? Wo man vielleicht auch mal die Chance auf einen 50cm+ Fisch hat. Danke Frank


----------



## Kaka (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wer wartet noch so sehnlichst auf den 1.3? 

Den Bach vor der Haustüre, neue Rute und Rolle zu Weihnachten und man kann nicht hin. Ok, ich könnte versuchen Barsche und Döbel zu ärgern. Will ich aber während der Bafo und Bachsaibling Schonzeit nicht. 

Hoffentlich geht der Februar schneeeeeeeell vorbei


----------



## Kunde (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Wer wartet noch so sehnlichst auf den 1.3?
> 
> Den Bach vor der Haustüre, neue Rute und Rolle zu Weihnachten und man kann nicht hin. Ok, ich könnte versuchen Barsche und Döbel zu ärgern. Will ich aber während der Bafo und Bachsaibling Schonzeit nicht.
> 
> Hoffentlich geht der Februar schneeeeeeeell vorbei



der 1.3 ist mir völlig egal... ich warte auf den 15.02. 
letzte woche kam ne ladung neuer fliegen und so langsam wird das jucken in den fingern schlimmer :m

gruß kunde


----------



## Shortay (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Wer wartet noch so sehnlichst auf den 1.3?
> 
> Den Bach vor der Haustüre, neue Rute und Rolle zu Weihnachten und man kann nicht hin. Ok, ich könnte versuchen Barsche und Döbel zu ärgern. Will ich aber während der Bafo und Bachsaibling Schonzeit nicht.
> 
> Hoffentlich geht der Februar schneeeeeeeell vorbei



Ich kanns au kaum abwarten. Da unser gewässer reine forellenregion is darf man vorm 1.3 leider eh nicht angeln :/ hoffentlich gehts schnell vorbei! Am samstag mal paar stunden an den rhein aber nur um die sucht zu befriedigen viel gehn wird wohl nicht 

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## sbE (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Haltet mal die Bälle schön flach. Ich muss bis 1.4. warten!  

Das sind schon harte 5 Monate. :-\


----------



## Rhxnxr (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

tztz, bei uns sind se erst ab Mai auf .
Und selbst im dann bestehen viele nur aus Haut und Gräten, richtig in Form sind die Bafos meistens erst im Juni.


----------



## Adlerfan (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

01.03.........Ihr seid zu beneiden


----------



## -iguana (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei mir zum Glück auch 1.3. in Bayern
Und da mein Gewässer ein reines BaFo Gewässer ist gehts da schon los!!

Schade dass das nicht einheitlich ist!


----------



## derkleine (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich hab leide noch bis zum 15.03. zu warten.... hier mal eine Stelle, die ich mir gestern angeschaut hab, was meint Ihr?
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1gl74gs9nax4uha/2TULMK9EPl


----------



## Mozartkugel (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

1.3. dürfen wir auch wieder ran, freue mich schon auf die bevorstehende Saison. Bin schon gespannt, mit welcher Taktik ich die erste überlisten kann.


----------



## whitey911 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo!   

  Lauft ihr beim Spinnfischen Fluss auf oder ab?   

 Gruß


----------



## sbE (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



whitey911 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Lauft ihr beim Spinnfischen Fluss auf oder ab?
> 
> Gruß



Aufwärts...immer aufwärts. Das hat gleich mehrere Vorteile (da die Forellen normalerweise Kopf voran in der Strömung stehen):

- du wirst nicht gleich gesehen, da du dich von hinten anschleichst

- du holst den Köder dann mit oder schräg zur Strömung ein. Da die Bafos Kopf voran in der Strömung stehen, müssen sie folglich sofort reagieren und schnappen i.d.R. auch entschlossen zu...ansonsten ist der leckere Happen weg.

- gibt mehr Muckis beim Waten ;-)

Ganz selten laufe ich im Wasser oder am Ufer Strom ab...wirklich nur, wenn es nicht anders geht.


----------



## panazonics (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@sbe.
 ich denke es kommt da auch auf den Gewässertyp an, bei eher kleineren Flüssen oder Bächen stimmt das vielleicht. Umso größer und breiter das Gewässer um so mehr wiegen sich die Vor- und Nachteile auf.
 Und ins Wasser gehen ist für mich eher die Variante wo es gar nicht anders geht: eigentlich sind doch erst mal alle Fische weg wenn man durchs Wasser watet?!


----------



## sbE (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



panazonics schrieb:


> @sbe.
> ich denke es kommt da auch auf den Gewässertyp an, bei eher kleineren Flüssen oder Bächen stimmt das vielleicht. Umso größer und breiter das Gewässer um so mehr wiegen sich die Vor- und Nachteile auf.
> Und ins Wasser gehen ist für mich eher die Variante wo es gar nicht anders geht: eigentlich sind doch erst mal alle Fische weg wenn man durchs Wasser watet?!



Da es um BaFos geht, hatte ich eh nicht an größere Flüsse gedacht. Und bezüglich Waten vertreibt man die Fische nicht...man muss halt vorsichtig laufen und nicht durchs Wasser stampfen, sodass man eine Bugwelle vor sich herzieht. ;-) Dann wirft man Fliege, Spinner oder Wobbler noch etwas auf Distanz und fertig ist der Lack.

Ich selbst bin Ca. 50/50 im Wasser und am Ufer unterwegs.


----------



## panazonics (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

stimmt. Bachforellen halten sich ja strikt daran nur in Bächen rum zu schwimmen ;-)


----------



## Scholle 0 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Da es um BaFos geht, hatte ich eh nicht an größere Flüsse gedacht. Und bezüglich Waten vertreibt man die Fische nicht...man muss halt vorsichtig laufen und nicht durchs Wasser stampfen, sodass man eine Bugwelle vor sich herzieht. ;-) Dann wirft man Fliege, Spinner oder Wobbler noch etwas auf Distanz und fertig ist der Lack.
> 
> Ich selbst bin Ca. 50/50 im Wasser und am Ufer unterwegs.



Moin, 
Ich hatte schon Bachforellen im Fluß von gut 200m Breite ( Weichsel ).
Soviel dazu .
MfG Scholle


----------



## sbE (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Scholle 0 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich hatte schon Bachforellen im Fluß von gut 200m Breite ( Weichsel ).
> Soviel dazu .
> MfG Scholle



Ja klar, warum nicht. Im Normalfall steigt man BaFos aber in anderen Gewässern nach. Wenn ich wöllte könnte ich am Forellenbach auch auf Aal ansitzen...ist alles relativ... ;-)

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## whitey911 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Okay danke!   Die Erläuterung klingt sehr sinnvoll


----------



## Kaka (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Noch drei Wochen. Die neue Kombi liegt seit Dezember rum und will endlich ans Wasser. Kann mal jemand den Februar vorspulen? 

Daiwa R'Nessa Jiggerspin in 2,40 m / WG 2-15 g
Penn Atlantis 2000
WFT Plasma Round 0,08 mm + 2 m FC Vorfach (Stroft FC 2, 0,22 m)

Ist noch jemand so verrückt und baut seine Kombi aus Vorfreude einfach öfter mal daheim zusammen?


----------



## ricky9187 (9. Februar 2014)

Klar alles is klar hacken scharf Schnur neu wiederhacken weg bin fertig hab ein Countdown im Handy denk zwar das sie noch nicht fertig sind darum gehn sie wahrscheinlich zurück weil zwischendrin nun mal Au regen sind aber dieses jahr wird eh alles. Weil die Fische kennen  die Schonzeit nicht und werden sie auch net einhalten. Wir haben 8 grad und wo ich wohn is normal 1 m Schnee 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich will auch :'(... fliegenrute steht seit Jahren im Schrank...aber in Magdeburg gibt es wohl Beine forellen...:-(


----------



## Scholle 0 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Is halt wirklich Schade, das man nur Forellen mit der Fliegenrute fischen kann.


----------



## kridkram (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Scholle 0 schrieb:


> Is halt wirklich Schade, das man nur Forellen mit der Fliegenrute fischen kann.



Du hast nicht soooo viel Ahnung mit der Fliegenrute oder!?
Man kann so ziemlich jeden Fisch damit fangen, man muss es nur versuchen! Ich selber habe neben Forellen, Saiblingen und Äschen auch schon Hechte,Barsche, Rotfedern, Döbel und Karpfen gefangen. 
Geht wunderbar und macht Riesenspass!

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scholle 0 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Noch jemand der Ironie nicht versteht,
Is ja köstlich!!!#c


----------



## Dakarangus (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Noch drei Wochen. Die neue Kombi liegt seit Dezember rum und will endlich ans Wasser. Kann mal jemand den Februar vorspulen?
> 
> Daiwa R'Nessa Jiggerspin in 2,40 m / WG 2-15 g
> Penn Atlantis 2000
> ...



Haha ja ich mache das auch...
übrigens hast du da eine sehr schöne kombo.


----------



## kridkram (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Scholle 0 schrieb:


> Noch jemand der Ironie nicht versteht,
> Is ja köstlich!!!#c



Hätte ich hinterher auch gesagt, haha köstlich!:thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scholle 0 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja hast mich voll erwischt.
Bis vor kurzen habe ich gedacht das man beim Fliegenfischen Fliegen fängt.
Und überlegte mir was wollen denn die Fliegenfischer mit den ganzen Fliegen?
Bis mein 7 jähriger Sohn mich aufklärte " mensch Papa beim Fligenfischen geht es doch darum eine Fliege übers Wasser fliegen zu lassen ,und zu warten während die Fliege fliegt, das irgendwann ein Fisch der Fliege hinterher fliegt, und sie schnappt."
Jetzt weis ich bescheid .
MfG Scholle
Sorry fürs OT


----------



## ulfisch (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Noch drei Wochen. Die neue Kombi liegt seit Dezember rum und will endlich ans Wasser. Kann mal jemand den Februar vorspulen?
> 
> Daiwa R'Nessa Jiggerspin in 2,40 m / WG 2-15 g
> Penn Atlantis 2000
> ...


moa ständig:l


----------



## sbE (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Daiwa R'Nessa Jiggerspin in 2,40 m / WG 2-15 g



Was für eine Aktion hat die Rute?


----------



## Shortay (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich hab heute erfahren das ich am 1.3 arbeiten muss....ich koennt ko**en!!! Hoffentlich geht das schnell aber morgens ans wasser um mittags zu arbeiten 2-3 std und dann wieder ans wasser ist au nervig -.-

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Mozartkugel (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

wettermäßig sieht es gut aus, wir haben ja jetzt schon Frühling |supergri


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey scholle,

es hat nix damit zu tun mit was für ner rute man fängt...ich kann jede rute zu forellenangeln nutzen...leichte jig/Spin,Match,feeder oder fliege...

kann hier 78Tage auf nen forellenbiss warten...werde keinen kriegen...hier gibt es keine forellen...

Magdeburg halt...bzw. Elbe


----------



## Mozartkugel (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ja das muss man wohl so akzeptieren, hier bei uns fange ich bestimmt 3 Huchen bevor sich mal ein Zander an den Haken verirrt.


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

einen huchen habe ich noch nie gefangen...leider...dafür fängt man hier Zander...wäre cool,wenn es hier n kleinen Bach gebe,in dem forellen Leben...Naja,ändern kann man es ja leider nicht...vielleicht ändert das die Zeit von alleine


----------



## Niklas1802 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wie geht ihr zu Saisonbeginn vor?
Hier geht es erst ab dem 16. März los und ich fange prinzipiell die ersten 2 mal Angeln gar nichts :q
Fange meist erst ab Anfang April etwas besser.
Wie macht ihr das, wenn ich sehe das es bei euch schon ab dem 1. März los geht?


----------



## Mozartkugel (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

3er Mepps >>> Chubby >>> SQ oder Pointer. Wenn nichts gehen sollte kommt auf dem Rückweg die Tremarella-Pose mit Bienenmaden in L-Form geködert zum Einsatz. Letzteres bringt an schwierigen Tagen oft den Erfolg, macht aber nicht so viel Spaß |supergri

Das wichtigste in aller Kürze... lautlos an pirschen und sich nicht zu lange an einer Stelle aufhalten. Wenn sich nach ein paar würfen nichts tut wechsle ich die Stelle.


----------



## -iguana (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

T -3!


----------



## bobbl (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich kann es kaum erwarten!


----------



## Kaka (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sonntag und Faschingsdienstag gehts ans Wasser. Jaaawoll! #6


----------



## west1 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Und ich geh Samstag, Sonntag, Montag und Dienstag!


----------



## Kaka (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Karte für Sonntag gekauft. Jetzt muss es nur noch schnell Sonntag werden! #6


----------



## Kunde (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich hatte schon drei kleine mit der fliege, hoffe das bald eine bessere dabei ist! :k


----------



## Shortay (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich hoff unser gewässermensch hat die karten gestern verschickt und ich hab die morgen im briefkasten....
Und dann gibts hoffentlich am sams hier die ersten fangerfolge zu posten  bin schon total hibbelig!!

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## -iguana (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich kann leider erst Nachmittag los, werd also net der Erste sein mit nem Foto! 

Also Haut rein und Petri Heil an alle!!

Gruß Tom


----------



## tyirian (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Startet morgen jemand mit der Fliegenrute? 
Ich bin am überlegen ob es Sinn macht, denn bis jetzt hab ich noch kaum Insekten gesehen.


----------



## Mozartkugel (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



-iguana schrieb:


> Ich kann leider erst Nachmittag los, werd also net der Erste sein mit nem Foto!



Mooooment, man muss erst mal eine Bachforelle überlisten. jetzt im März ist das noch nicht so einfach. Bin aber morgen auch unterwegs :m


----------



## Kunde (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



tyirian schrieb:


> Startet morgen jemand mit der Fliegenrute?
> Ich bin am überlegen ob es Sinn macht, denn bis jetzt hab ich noch kaum Insekten gesehen.



nimm kleinste nymphen und klapper die tiefen gumpen ab. hat bei mir hingehauen...


----------



## Mainhatten (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns dauert es leider noch einen Monat 

getapatalked


----------



## Shortay (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

2 hours!!! Quasi...dann nur noch schaffen gehn und ans wasser... 
Wünsch euch allen die schon dürfen viel glück fuer morgen 

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## sbE (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ihr habt ja alle einen Schaden. ;-) So viel Vorfreude gibt's noch nicht mal zu Weihnachten. :-D

Ein Gutes hat aber der Start ab 1.4. (so wie bei mir)...die BaFos haben schon was auf den Rippen. Momentan würde ich wahrscheinlich 30er noch nicht mal mitnehmen.


----------



## Kaka (1. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wo bleibt der erste Fisch?


----------



## Shortay (1. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

die ***** von der Fremdfirma haben die falschen Kabel verlegt.
sitze nun wieder auf Abruf daheim, statt am Wasser. Bei mir wirds heute wohl nichts mehr mit fischen. 
Und ich hab son Hals !!!! #q #q #q


----------



## ado (1. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Damit das Warten mal ein Ende hat  
Hier ein Fisch von heute :q 
Immerhin vorzeigbar - der 4er steht vorne ... 
Fische beißen noch sehr vorsichtig!


----------



## pike-81 (1. März 2014)

Moinsen!
Petri Heil. Ganz schöner Brummer für den Saisonbeginn. Scheint ja schon gut im Futter zu sein. 
Petri


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (1. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

das geht ja gut los#6#6 petri......


----------



## carpomizer1111 (1. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Erster Tag....Nullinger am Neckar.......morgen geht es weiter......


----------



## Kaka (1. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ist ne Regenbogen oder?


----------



## west1 (1. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die beste von heute morgen auch mit nem 4er vorne.


----------



## Kaka (1. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Richtig schöner Fisch. Boah, Freu ich mich auf morgen.


----------



## reely (1. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne rotgetupfte  ich muss noch warten:c


----------



## Seele (1. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die mit nem 5er vorne dran ist mir leider nach längerem Drill ausgestiegen, aber auch so warn die paar min die ich war ganz gut


----------



## Shortay (1. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nach 3 std eine 35er 






gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Deep Down (1. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sau geile Fische! Petri!


----------



## Meerbrassenkiller (1. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi, 
sagt mal, habt ihr Erfahrungen mit einem drachkowitschsystem und Köderfisch beim angeln auf Forellen gemacht?
würde mich mal interessieren. Ich bin Nähmlich gerade am Basteln.
MfG


----------



## ado (1. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also meine war definitiv ne Bachforelle ... 
By the way - Refos haben noch Schonzeit.

Mir sind leider auch zwei bessere Fische im Drill ausgestiegen, wobei davon eine wohl ne Regenbogen war.


----------



## Kaka (2. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Läuft


----------



## sbE (2. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Läuft
> Anhang anzeigen 215649



Boah...ist die fett! Und das Anfang März. Erstaunlich!


----------



## Kaka (2. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Und weiter geht's. Die haben Hunger wie sau...


----------



## ulfisch (2. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Tolle Fische
#q und ich hab mal einen faulen gemacht dieses WE


----------



## sbE (2. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich glaube dieses Jahr ist eh alles anders. Der milde Winter, dass zeitige Frühjahr...das geht auch an den BaFos nicht spurlos vorbei. So rein vom Körpergewicht. ;-)

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## florianparske (2. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Und weiter geht's. Die haben Hunger wie sau...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Evtl. fangfähig besetzte Forellen?
Die sehen nicht so aus, als hätten die den Winter im Bach verbracht...
Die Flossen sehen auch etwas klein aus...


----------



## Kaka (2. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sind besetzt, ja.


----------



## sbE (2. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Oh man, stimmt...das hätte ich auch sehen müssen. Auch wenn dieses Jahr alles früher ist, können März-Forellen nicht so dick sein. Und die Flossen...logisch... :-\

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bobbl (2. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Geile Fische!!
Nachdem es gestern noch nicht geklappt hat, konnte ich heute auch meine ersten beiden Forellen fangen. 36 & 34 cm.


----------



## ado (2. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Naja des mit den "nicht so fetten Forellen" die den Winter im Wasser verbracht haben muss ich relativieren... 
Ich war heute nochmal am Wasser unterwegs und konnte unter anderem eine 47er Bachforelle fangen, die definitiv nicht frisch gesetzt war. Der Fisch war ca. 1300gr schwer und erstaunlicherweise komplett randvoll mit Bachflohkrebsen. 

Leider gibts kein Bild von dem Fisch weil ich mein Handy daheim vergessen hatte und ich kategorisch in der Küche keine Fotos von Fischen mache!


----------



## sbE (2. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Naja, da Foto von Bobbl spricht eine ähnliche Sprache. Das kann ja was werden wenn es bei uns am 1.4. losgeht. ;-) Normalerweise sind die Fische zu der Zeit noch recht dürr...aber der Winter war ja auch alles andere als normal. 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## phreak (2. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moinsen, kennt einer in und um Hamburg ein fließendes Gewässer um auf Forelle zu gehen? Außer in Winsen Luhe... 

Gruß Phreak


----------



## Stonie (2. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir ist diese BaFo mit nach Hause gekommen #6

Da war der 5er vorne zum Auftakt und 1,5kg war sehr ordentlich...

LG
Markus


----------



## -iguana (3. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Servus zusammen,

sind ja schon recht schöne Fische rausgekommen.
Alle auf den gleichen Köder!

Will mich dann auch mal einreihen.

3 Stück, 36 37 46.

Gruß Tom


----------



## bobbl (3. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei mir ging heut vier Stunden rein gar nix....


----------



## RonsWorld (3. März 2014)

Dem muss ich mich leider anschließen bei uns ist auch noch tote Hose...


----------



## pike-81 (3. März 2014)

Moinsen!
Obwohl der Wasserstand für die Jahreszeit niedrig war, und der Fluß auch schon ziemlich klar war, hatte ich in zwei Tage nur einen MeFo-Absteiger. 
Das war der einzige Kontakt. 
Zum Einsatz kamen fast nur Wobbler. Irgendwie bin ich vom Saisonstart anderes gewohnt. Naja, werde die Tage bestimmt nochmal los, vielleicht vermehrt mit Spinnern. 
Die Insektenwelt scheint auch noch nicht wirklich erwacht zu sein. 
Petri


----------



## RonsWorld (3. März 2014)

Werd morgen auch wieder angreifen. Hab's nur mit nem salmo hornet versucht. Setzt ihr vorwiegend auf Spinner und wenn ja welche Größe. Hab's bisher eigentlich immer ziemlich klein gehalten was die Köder betrifft.


----------



## pike-81 (3. März 2014)

Also mindestens 2er, besser 3er sollten es schon sein. Ein 5er ist oft schon zu groß. Kleiner nicht, sonst werden zu viele Kleine verangelt.


----------



## Stonie (3. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@RonsWorld

ich fange fast immer mit dem Soft4play von SG in 8cm und das am sehr leichten Jigkopf.

Der Köder bringt mir deutlich größere Fische im Durschnitt #6

LG


----------



## Kaka (3. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Salmo Hornet fische ich auch oft. Die letzten Tage habe ich aber von 9 Bafos 8 mit nem 2er Mepps Silber bzw Gold gefangen.


----------



## RonsWorld (3. März 2014)

Bin zwar nicht so der Freund von Spinner und Co werd das dann aber mal austesten und berichten


----------



## zuckerruebe (4. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich will auch endlich los leider darf man hier erst ab dem 1.4 
 Petri Heil zu den schönen Fischen


----------



## Mozartkugel (4. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

war am Sonntag auch unterwegs. Hab richtig schön Strecke gemacht und auch 2 schöne Blasen am Fuß bekommen. Nach 4-5 Stunden mit meinen Mepps Spinnern ohne Fischkontakt wollte ich schon aufgeben, aber dann dachte ich egal probierst halt noch ein paar Barsch-Rigs aus... Illex Straight Jig + 2.8" FSI montiert und nach dem 2. Wurf baaang |bigeyes |supergri

So kann es gehen, das nächste mal fang ich gleich mit Gummi an


----------



## phreak (4. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



phreak schrieb:


> Moinsen, kennt einer in und um Hamburg ein fließendes Gewässer um auf Forelle zu gehen? Außer in Winsen Luhe...
> 
> Gruß Phreak


Ich greife meine Frage noch mal auf. 

Gruß Phreak


----------



## RonsWorld (4. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Und wieder ne 0 Nummer auch mit Spinner ging nix...

Naja, irgendwann wirds klappen, war letztes Jahr auch so, mit einmal sind sie mir fast von allein in die Hände gesprungen :m


----------



## Kaka (4. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute wieder los gewesen mit nem Kumpel. 4 gab's insgesamt. Alle auf 2er Mepps.


----------



## sbE (4. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Stonie schrieb:


> @RonsWorld
> 
> ich fange fast immer mit dem Soft4play von SG in 8cm und das am sehr leichten Jigkopf.
> 
> ...



Das trifft aber auf alle Köder dieser Größe zu. Ich nehme gern Gummifische oder Wobbler in dieser Größe um selektiv zu fangen. 5 cm und kleiner nehme ich kaum noch.

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stonie (5. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@sbE

Sehe ich auch so.

Ich fische nichts mehr unter 7,5cm und zumindest hier und jetzt gerade beim Saisonstart ist Gummi die absolut beste Wahl #6

Gerade die Soft4Play in 8cm und die Kopyto in 7,5cm sind einfach Granate...da reicht es oft die nur in der Strömung zu halten :m

Persönlich habe ich den Vorteil, das ich eine Forelle unter 40cm auch nicht wirklich entnehmen möchte.

Ich nehme für die Gummis einen 2er Jigkopf mit 5-6 Gramm und breche den Widerhaken ab, dadurch kann man wunderbar selektiv fischen. Es hagelt allerdings auch nichtverwertbare Bisse kleinerer Forellen.

LG
Markus


----------



## ulfisch (5. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die Größe schreckt Forellen weniger ab als ich zu Anfang gedacht hätte, im Moment sind 10cm Wobbler meine Wahl habe aber auch schon 40er Forellen auf einen 12cm Max Rap gefangen.


----------



## Bierfuizl (5. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Konnte heute auch wieder eine hübsche auf Wobbler fangen.


----------



## sbE (5. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wow...12 cm. Ich persönlich habe mich noch nicht über 8 cm hinausgewagt. Aber das liegt mehr an meiner Rute...alles bis max. 10 Gramm lässt sich super twitchen, darüber hinaus ist sie überfordert. 

Normalerweise nehme ich Kunstköder zwischen 65 und 80 mm. Ab und zu kommen auch mal 50er zum Einsatz. 

Mini-Wobbler halte ich ehrlich gesagt für nonsens. Schade um die kleinen Forellen die darauf beißen. Ansonsten nutze ich überall nur Einzelhaken. Ich bin der Meinung das solche Haken in Verbindung mit der genannten Ködergröße ein absolut fischschonendes Angeln gewährleistet...eigentlich sogar schonender als mit Fliege.


----------



## ado (6. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wir hatten im Winter beim Huchenfischen 40er Forellen (Bach- und Regenbogen-) auf 16er Gummis ... 
Die Gesellen schrecken auch vor großen Happen nicht zurück. 
Momentan benutze ich kleinere Köder, nicht dass jemand auf die Idee kommt ich würde auf Hecht oder Huchen fischen, aber sobald der Hecht wieder frei ist wird sich meine Ködergröße rapide steigern. 
Von (Mini-)Wobblern halte ich relativ wenig vor allem wenn dann am besten noch zwei Drillinge an nem 3-5cm Wobbler hängen ... N kleiner Wobbler mit nem Einzelhaken is ne tolle Sache, allerdings laufen Spinner grad deutlich besser bei mir als kleine Gummis und Wobbler ...


----------



## Kaka (6. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das mit den Spinnern kann ich bestätigen. Die laufen auch bei mir grad deutlich besser als alles andere.


----------



## Seele (6. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Auf Spinner die letzten Tage kein einziger Biss....
Auf Gummi und Fliege dagegen Spitze


----------



## ado (6. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gummis gingen bei mir die letzten dreimal garnicht. Sogar Forellen auf Sicht angeworfen - hat se nicht interessiert. Danach nochmal mit Spinner den selben Fisch angeworfen - erster Wurf -> Treffer ... Komischerweise aber nur Spinner in ner ganz bestimmten Farbe. 

Fliege geht auch ganz gut - erstaunlich gut für die Jahreszeit. Hab sogar schon mit der Trockenfliege gefangen dieses Jahr.


----------



## Kunde (6. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Mini-Wobbler halte ich ehrlich gesagt für nonsens. Schade um die kleinen Forellen die darauf beißen. Ansonsten nutze ich überall nur Einzelhaken. Ich bin der Meinung das solche Haken in Verbindung mit der genannten Ködergröße ein absolut fischschonendes Angeln gewährleistet...eigentlich sogar schonender als mit Fliege.



wie kommst du drauf das ein einzelhaken schonender als eine fliege ist?

gruß kunde


----------



## sbE (7. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kunde schrieb:


> wie kommst du drauf das ein einzelhaken schonender als eine fliege ist?
> 
> gruß kunde



Speziell die Kombination aus Wobbler/Twitchbait über 60mm UND Einzelhaken meinte ich. 

Ich komme deswegen drauf, da ich den direkten Vergleich habe. Ich angle an Bach und Fluss mit der Twitche und mit der Fliegenrute auf BaFos. Auf Fliegen beißen 1. auch Baby-Forellen und 2. wird die Fliege auch mal tiefer genommen als einem lieb ist. Bei Wobblern/Twitchbaits über 60mm fängt man selektiv und die Einzelhaken, lassen sich superschonend entfernen. Im Gegensatz zu Drillingen gibt's beim twitchen auch keine Kollateralschäden. 

Ich bin inzwischen ziemlich happy mit meinen Twitchbaits und ziehe die Angelei sogar der Fliegenrute vor, vor allem wenn es gezielt auf größere BaFos gehen soll. Mit der Fliege fische ich eigentlich nur noch des Feelings wegen beim Trockenfliegenwerfen...an einem schönes Sommerabend, wenn es anfängt zu dämmern und die Insekten fliegen...das hat schon echt Stil.


----------



## Seele (7. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



ado schrieb:


> Gummis gingen bei mir die letzten dreimal garnicht. Sogar Forellen auf Sicht angeworfen - hat se nicht interessiert. Danach nochmal mit Spinner den selben Fisch angeworfen - erster Wurf -> Treffer ... Komischerweise aber nur Spinner in ner ganz bestimmten Farbe.
> 
> Fliege geht auch ganz gut - erstaunlich gut für die Jahreszeit. Hab sogar schon mit der Trockenfliege gefangen dieses Jahr.


 

Ich nur mit mit Trockener  
Einfach ein Traum mit ner 16er oder 18er auf Bafos zu gehen. Sie steigen üüüüberall, aber man kriegt nur ganz selten nen Biss, dafür hängt der. Extrem spannend.


----------



## bobbl (7. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gestern gab es wieder zwei Bachforellen. 33 & 45 cm. 
Beide haben auf Wobbler gebissen und waren bis obenhin mit Bachflohkrebsen vollgestopft. Ist aber echt schwierig zur Zeit, da der Bach wirklich wenig Wasser führt und es glasklar ist.


----------



## Kunde (7. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Speziell die Kombination aus Wobbler/Twitchbait über 60mm UND Einzelhaken meinte ich.
> 
> Ich komme deswegen drauf, da ich den direkten Vergleich habe. Ich angle an Bach und Fluss mit der Twitche und mit der Fliegenrute auf BaFos. Auf Fliegen beißen 1. auch Baby-Forellen und 2. wird die Fliege auch mal tiefer genommen als einem lieb ist. Bei Wobblern/Twitchbaits über 60mm fängt man selektiv und die Einzelhaken, lassen sich superschonend entfernen. Im Gegensatz zu Drillingen gibt's beim twitchen auch keine Kollateralschäden.
> 
> Ich bin inzwischen ziemlich happy mit meinen Twitchbaits und ziehe die Angelei sogar der Fliegenrute vor, vor allem wenn es gezielt auf größere BaFos gehen soll. Mit der Fliege fische ich eigentlich nur noch des Feelings wegen beim Trockenfliegenwerfen...an einem schönes Sommerabend, wenn es anfängt zu dämmern und die Insekten fliegen...das hat schon echt Stil.



das mit der fliege des öftern babyforellen gefangen werden ist richtig aber dass die fliege tief genommen wird, hatte ich bislang noch nie. meistens konnte ich die fliege ohne probleme mit der hand entfernen. 
habe aber keinen direkten vergleich zum kunstköder beim bafo-fischen, da bei uns nur fliege erlaubt ist!

wenn ich an der küste auf meerforelle fische, benutze ich an meinen kunstködern auch nur einzelhaken (Gamakatsu LS-3423F Größe 1) und habe dabei oft das problem, dass der haken sehr tief eindringt oder im augenbereich wieder heraustritt.
dieses problem habe ich beim fliegenfischen egal ob küste oder bach nicht, deshalb war ich über deine aussage verwundert.

kann ich fragen welche haken du benutzt?

gruß kunde#h


----------



## carpomizer1111 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Der Neckar hat heute seinen ersten Fisch freigegeben für diese Saison.....
Regenbogenforelle mit 39cm und 720 gramm....auf nen rotgetupften 3er Mepps
Danach noch Ein aussteiger am Ufer und 2 Bisse....


----------



## Dakarangus (7. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Eine Woche noch dann gehts in NRW los! #6

Wegen gummi: hab ich noch NIE mit gefangen, welche größe und jigkopf gewicht nehmt ihr?
wie führt ihr GuFi und Twister?


----------



## sbE (7. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kunde schrieb:


> wenn ich an der küste auf meerforelle fische, benutze ich an meinen kunstködern auch nur einzelhaken (Gamakatsu LS-3423F Größe 1) und habe dabei oft das problem, dass der haken sehr tief eindringt oder im augenbereich wieder heraustritt.
> dieses problem habe ich beim fliegenfischen egal ob küste oder bach nicht, deshalb war ich über deine aussage verwundert.
> 
> kann ich fragen welche haken du benutzt?
> ...



Den Effekt mit dem tief sitzenden Haken hatte ich beim Twitchen auf BaFos (!) noch nie...Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen wie das passieren soll. Beim normalen Wobbeln mit kleinen Ködern könnte das vielleicht passieren?!

Die Gamakatsu nutze ich nicht, da sie mir für das relativ harte Maul einer BaFo zu dickdrahtig sind. Für meinen Geschmack habe ich damit zu viele Fische verloren. Ich bin daher auf VanFook umgestiegen und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Sogar ohne Widerhaken habe ich besser verwerten können als mit den Gamakatsu.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=270001

Ach ja, und das mit der Fliege schlucken passiert dann, wenn man den Punkt verpasst wenn die Forelle die Fliege einschlürft...z.B. bei schnell fließendem Wasser. Ab und zu passiert mir das schon mal.


----------



## Kaka (8. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die erste war schon wieder am haken!


----------



## Kaka (8. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Und noch eine. Direkt vor den Füßen gebissen.


----------



## RonsWorld (8. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Glückwunsch an alle Fänger!

Bei mir gabs heute endlich auch die erste BaFo, war aber zu klein und ist mir irgendwie wieder aus den Händen entwischt.

Gefangen mit Salmo Hornet Wobbler :q


----------



## grenth (9. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kaum war die 10-köpfige Juganglergruppe weg (mein Gott waren die laut und nervtötend am Wasser)  kam auch prompt der erste Biss. 

Wunderschöne 40er.  

Eine zweite ist kurz vorm Kescher ausgestiegen.


----------



## florianparske (10. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



grenth schrieb:


> Kaum war die 10-köpfige Juganglergruppe weg (mein Gott waren die laut und nervtötend am Wasser)  kam auch prompt der erste Biss.
> 
> Wunderschöne 40er.
> 
> ...



Petri Heil!

Schöner Fisch, vor allem nicht so ein frisch besetztes Pelletmoppelchen...

Wir haben gestern wieder 60.000 Bachforellenbrütlinge (von einheimischen Elterntieren) in die Werre + Nebenbäche gesetzt.

Am Sonntag, 16.03. gehts dann endlich wieder los...
Ich kanns kaum erwarten.
Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter und der Wasserstand mit.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## pike-81 (10. März 2014)

Moinsen!
Konnte gestern eine ca. 25er BaFo und einen Ü45 MeFo Absteiger überlisten. Eine kleinere BaFo ist noch ausgestiegen. 
Alle auf Spinner, mein Kumpel mit verschiedenen Wobblern nicht einen Biß. 
Leider keine Bilder, weil ich sie schnell und schonend released habe. 
Morgen geht's wieder los. 
Mußte den Spinner schön langsam mit dem Strom führen, damit er möglichst tief läuft. Sonst geht nichts. 
Petri


----------



## Fattony (11. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sonntag gehts los #a

Freu mich wie ein Kleinkind zu Weihnachten ..

Raus raus auf den See - will meine neue Yasei ausprobieren :k

Werde auch zum ersten Mal das Fliegenfischen ausprobieren, mal schauen ob es mir liegt #6


----------



## sbE (11. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Yasei (Aori) nehme ich auch auf BaFos! Für welche hast du dich entschieden?

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fattony (11. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Habe mir auch die Aori gekauft. Aber Red. Reicht mir persönlich vollkommen.

240MH mit 9-15g


----------



## sbE (11. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Fattony schrieb:


> Habe mir auch die Aori gekauft. Aber Red. Reicht mir persönlich vollkommen.
> 
> 240MH mit 9-15g



Ich habe die 210ML mit 7-13gr (white)...eine super Bach-Twitche.


----------



## pike-81 (12. März 2014)

Moinsen!
Gestern wieder drei Bafos auf Spinner. Kumpel mit Wobbler nichts. 
Leider alle unter 30cm.
Vielleicht schaffe ich es Sonntag nochmal. 
Soll ja ein Wetterumschwung kommen. 
Dann hat mich die Arbeitswelt wieder. 
Petri


----------



## Jean (12. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Letzte Woche nach der Arbeit noch 2 erwischt, nicht die grössten aber dafür entschädigt der Beifang...


----------



## sbE (12. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sag mal was nimmst du denn für Fische mit? Besonders der kleine Hecht ist doch nie und nimmer maßig?

Solche Leute kann ich leiden...alles mitnehmen was nicht bei zwei auf den Bäumen ist.


----------



## Mainhatten (12. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schonzeit in Bayern schon vorbei?


----------



## ado (12. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich schätz mal reines Salmonidengewässer mit e
Entnahmepflicht für alle Hechte.
Für Salmonidengewässer kann Schonzeit und Schonmaß ausgesetzt werden. 
Da sind dann alle Fische zu entnehmen die gefangen werden und Hechte sind, egal wie groß.

Ob ich das gut finden muss ist die andere Frage ;+


----------



## zesch (12. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich sehe 5 Fische,

was siehst Du denn ?

Petri zu dem Quintett


----------



## Bert62 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schon mal dran gedacht, dass die Hechte u.U. aus `nem reinen Forellengewässer sein könnten, wo eine ENTNAHMEPFLICHT besteht? |kopfkrat Ist es so Jean? Immer gleich über die Leute herfallen. Neenee.

Also, erst mal fragen. Meckern (in angemessenem Ton) könnt ihr anschließend immer noch. 

Grüßt euch alle miteinander.

Bert

Ado war schneller #h


----------



## Jean (12. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das Gewässer ist als reines Salmonidengewässer deklariert, der Hecht wird dort als Schädling angesehen und muss entnommen werden. Habs mal mit angehängt...


----------



## Mainhatten (12. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ok wusste ich nicht.  Nehme alles zurück. Sry

Getapatalked


----------



## Opferkind (12. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Mainhatten schrieb:


> Ok wusste ich nicht.  Nehme alles zurück. Sry
> 
> Getapatalked



Auf den ersten Blick war meine innere Reaktion aber deiner gleichzusetzen  Aber wurde ja aufgeklärt, ich wußte das SO auch noch nicht da ich mit solchen gewässern noch nie Kontakt hatte.


----------



## sbE (12. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sorry auch von mir. 

Trotzdem kein schönes Bild mit so jungem Gemüse. :-\

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## derkleine (13. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi,

ich werde im April mal wieder losgehen um an meinem Hausgewässer den Forellen nachzustellen. 

Bisher habe ich mit Wurm/Made gefischt und so zwar relativ leicht gefangen, aber eben auch das Problem der jungen und hungrigen Forellen gehabt, die dann mit grad mal 25cm am unteren Ende des Schonmaßes waren und die ich gerne zurückgesetzt hätte, wenn der Haken nicht so dermaßen Tief geschluckt worden wäre. 

Deshalb möchte ich meine Technik auf Gummifisch/Wobbler/Blinker umstellen. Habe aber in diesen Bereichen keine Erfahrungen. Deshalb die Frage an Euch Experten:

bei der Pirsch am kleinen Bach, wie geht Ihr vor(z.B. mit oder gegen die Strömung), welchen Kunstköder in welcher Größe?

Sollte ich einen Thread dazu übersehen haben, oder es hier nicht hinpasst, bitte nicht gleich aufregen, sondern mir einfach ne Info geben, wo ich was finden kann. 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## florianparske (13. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo derkleine,

für die Bega in Lemgo kann ich eine leichte Rute (ca. 5-15g WG) in einer Länge zwischen 2m und 3m (ich bevorzuge Ruten um die 2,70) mit einer 1000er Rolle und 20er Monofilen empfehlen.

Daran knotest du einen Karabinerwirbel und darein hängst du Spinner der Größe 2 (4g). Farben silber, gold, kupfer oder andere.
Dann noch einen Kescher mit langem Stiel (teils hohe Böschungen) und das notwendige Zubehör.

Wenn möglich, werfe ich immer stromauf und ziehe den Spinner mit der Strömung schnell ein.

Es empfiehlt sich außerdem gelegentlich den Spinner abzumachen und die Schnur in der Strömung zu entdrallen.

Viel Spaß bei der Bafo-Pirsch!

Gruß aus Lemgo
Florian


----------



## derkleine (13. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey Florian, 

danke für den Tip. Zufälligerweise hab ich Dein empfohlenes Equipment komplett da :q.

Mit GuFi oder Wobbler hast Du nicht zufällig schon mal probiert?

VG,
derkleine


----------



## florianparske (13. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gufi und Wobbler gehen auch, aber ich favorisiere den Spinner...
Wobbler ist recht teuer und bei der Bachfischerei kommt es immer mal wieder vor, dass man einen Köder abreißt...

Aber ich habe kleine Wobbler, die auch ab und zu zum Einsatz kommen...

Auf Barsche gehen kleine weiße Twister ganz gut.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## ChIpO89 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey Ihr BaFo-Pros...

folgende Frage:
Ich komme aus dem wunderschönen Billerbeck. Bei uns entspringt die Berkel, welche bis nach Holland und dann irgendwann ins Meer mündet...

Da das gute Bächlein bei uns anfängt, ist es ziemlich schmal und flach.... (1-1,50 m breit und bis zu 15 cm tief....) ein einfacher Bach halt.....

Da ich gerne den BaFos nachstellen würde, frage ich mich, wie mache ich das am besten?
Pose? Wobbler? Twister? Spinner???

Da es ziemlich flach ist, weiß ich nicht wie ich das anstellen soll

ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar #6


----------



## Dakarangus (13. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Fliege an wasserkugel und langen vorfach abtreiben lassen!


----------



## ChIpO89 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Fliege an wasserkugel und langen vorfach abtreiben lassen!



Danke für den Tipp...:m


----------



## Dakarangus (14. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

gerne, aber nicht alles in den kochtopf tun, auch an morgen denken #6


----------



## ChIpO89 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> gerne, aber nicht alles in den kochtopf tun, auch an morgen denken #6



Ich nehme nur den Fisch mit, den ich auch verzehre.... Ich hau nicht auf Teufel komm raus, alles kaputt....

Und Nein, ich habe nicht 20 kg Fisch in der Truhe und weiß nicht wohin damit.... 

Fische die ich fange, werden nur getötet, wenn ich wirklich Verwendung habe. 
Aber bist jetzt durfte die Mehrheit der gefangenen Fische wieder in die Freiheit..... :m für Morgen  ;-)


----------



## ChIpO89 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



florianparske schrieb:


> Hallo derkleine,
> 
> für die Bega in Lemgo kann ich eine leichte Rute (ca. 5-15g WG) in einer Länge zwischen 2m und 3m (ich bevorzuge Ruten um die 2,70) mit einer 1000er Rolle und 20er Monofilen empfehlen.
> 
> ...



Darf ich fragen wieso du monofile Schnur empfiehlst?
Ich hätte gedacht man nimmt geflochtene um ein gutes Ködergefühl zu bekommen #:


----------



## florianparske (14. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das hat mehrere Gründe...

*Mono ist abriebfester und nicht so anfällig auf Beschädigungen.*
Gerade bei der Bachfischerei, wo ich viel durchs Unterholz krieche und die Köder bzw. die Schnur sich öfters mal in Büschen und Bäumen verfängt, ist das von Vorteil.

*Dehnung der Schnur / Ködergefühl...*
Da bei der Bachfischerei in der Regel keine weiten Würfe nötig bzw. möglich sind, ist das Ködergefühl mit Mono völlig ausreichend! Die Mono federt die Kopfstöße der Bachforelle etwas besser ab, so dass ich gefühlt weniger Aussteiger habe.

*Mono ist billiger als Geflecht...*
Bei der hohen Beanspruchung der Schnur durch Geäst etc. wechsel ich lieber einmal mehr die Schnur oder entferne die ersten Meter Schnur nach ein paar Einsätzen.
Da ist Mono einfach günstiger.


Prinzipiell ist die Wahl der Schnur, ob Mono oder Geflecht, immer auch eine Sache der persönlichen Vorliebe.
Es gibt sicher auch Gründe für Geflecht und gegen Mono...

Ich habe beides schon ausprobiert und war mit der Mono deutlich glücklicher.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Dakarangus (14. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sehr gut ChIpo89 :m

Ich nehme auch monofile, beim Bachangeln sind die Entfernungen ja oft so kurz das man auch mit mono noch ausreichend rückmeldung bekommt.

Auch hilft die Dehnung beim Drill der sprungfreudigen und weichmäuligen Forellen, da schlitzt weniger aus.

Und der Verschleiß am Bach ist hoch, ich muss nach der Saison immer die Schnur wechseln.


----------



## ChIpO89 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Sehr gut ChIpo89 :m
> 
> Ich nehme auch monofile, beim Bachangeln sind die Entfernungen ja oft so kurz das man auch mit mono noch ausreichend rückmeldung bekommt.
> 
> ...



Ihr macht mich echt wuschig... Ich denke, dass ich am Wochenende mal an unser Bächlein gehe und mal eine Wasserkugel mit Fliege schwimmen lasse.... #h

ich habe noch ne kleine Spinne WG glaub ich 4-12 gr. und ne Länge von 2,1 m glaub ich.... aber mit geflochtener.... mal gucken obs klappt...

Ist das egal, was da für ne Fliege drauf kommt?
Geht auch Wurm?
Wie oben beschrieben, ist es nicht so tief....


----------



## Deep Down (14. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So, hier kann es am Sonntag losgehen!

Btw: Ich finde mit Würmern auf die Bachis angeln echt mies!


----------



## Dakarangus (14. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



ChIpO89 schrieb:


> Ihr macht mich echt wuschig... Ich denke, dass ich am Wochenende mal an unser Bächlein gehe und mal eine Wasserkugel mit Fliege schwimmen lasse.... #h
> 
> ich habe noch ne kleine Spinne WG glaub ich 4-12 gr. und ne Länge von 2,1 m glaub ich.... aber mit geflochtener.... mal gucken obs klappt...
> 
> ...



ich hab eine Nassfliege genommen, die hat gegenüber dem Wurm den Vorteil, das sie nur ganz langsam absinkt und nicht gar so schnell hängen bleibt!
Bei 15cm Wassertiefe ein wichtiger Vorteil! |supergri
Und in den kleinen Bächen ist meist auch viel untermaßiges das mit der Fliege selten verangelt wird.


----------



## ChIpO89 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Deep Down schrieb:


> So, hier kann es am Sonntag losgehen!
> 
> Btw: Ich finde mit Würmern auf die Bachis angeln echt mies!



Wie meinst du das? Wegen dem Haken? Dass dieser zu groß ist oder wieso ist es mies mit Wurm auf BaFos zu gehen?


----------



## florianparske (14. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei der Jahreszeit, vor allem wenn man den Bach nicht kennt, empfiehlt es sich, möglichst viel Strecke zu machen um die Fische, die dann auch beißen, zu suchen.

Außerdem ist das Wasser noch kalt, die Fische noch geschwächt durch den Winter und die Laichzeit, da nehmen die meiner Meinung nach lieber nen Fisch (Spinner) als ne Fliege...

Da würde ich einen Spinner Größe 2 (4g) empfehlen...

Aber jeder, wie er mag...


----------



## west1 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Btw: Ich finde mit Würmern auf die Bachis angeln echt mies!


Ich nicht, wenn mans kann schluckt keine!


----------



## xbsxrvxr (14. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

...bei mir schlucken alle trullas, da kann ich machen was ich will...:k:q
sorry, weitermachen...


----------



## florianparske (14. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich sag nur: O-Ton-Charts, Platz 1...

*Ein feucht-fröhlicher Anruf*

http://www.einslive.de/comedy/o_ton_charts/


----------



## Deep Down (14. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da Bachforellen einem Wurm einfach nicht widerstehen können, untersagen manche Angelvereine das Fischen damit auf ihren Strecken.

So, hoffentlich verdirbt mir jetzt nicht der anstehende Kälteeinbruch den Auftakt!


----------



## Kaka (15. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sauschwer heute bei dem Wind. Aber eine konnte ich bisher verhaften.


----------



## west1 (15. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri allen Fängern!

Bei mir gab heute morgen beim neue Köder testen auch zwei.


----------



## Shortay (16. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nach 5 min die erste jetz läufts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 720gr 

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Shortay (16. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Leider nichts mehr. Aba fuers abendessen reichts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Was ist dieser gelbe fleck? Ne markierung oder sowas?

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Case (16. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Shortay schrieb:


> Was ist dieser gelbe fleck? Ne markierung oder sowas?



Genau....
Einstichpunkt für Herzstich. Wird jetzt rangezüchtet.

Case


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Case schrieb:


> Genau....
> Einstichpunkt für Herzstich. Wird jetzt rangezüchtet.
> 
> Case



Raus aus meinem Kopf du hast da nix verloren!

Vielleicht läuft irgendwo ein wissenschaftliches Projekt und man hat sie markiert?


----------



## Shortay (16. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Von nem Projekt weiss ich nix. Aber sie war sehr lecker 

Gesendet von meinem TPC-PA762 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DJ-Sancho (16. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Endlich!
Heute war es bei uns in der saarpfalz soweit: die schonzeit ist vorbei!
Mit nem vereinskollegen natürlich direkt ans wasser und die saison startete nach 10min traumhaft! So kanns weiter gehen! 









Genau 50cm hatte diese schönheit und knapp 2kg! Gebissen hat sie aif nen savage gear 4play soft mit lip scull.

Lg

Sancho

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sbE (16. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri! Auch bei Forellen gilt: Großer Köder, große Fische!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOCHI (16. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Petri! Auch bei Forellen gilt: Großer Köder, große Fische!



Quatsch!


----------



## DJ-Sancho (16. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Seh ich auch net so... hatte noch 2 weitere bisse von kleineren fischen! Die hatten allerdings nicht gehangen weil der drilling net weit genug hinten sitzt... aber wobbler in der selben größe brachten mir schon 25er forellen!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri!!! schöner fisch #6 #6


----------



## phirania (16. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja auch Petri von mir...:m


----------



## Kaka (16. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri. Super Fisch!


----------



## mathei (16. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri. schöner auftakt


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (17. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich konnte auch gleich einen schönen Fisch zum Saisonstart fangen, eine Regenbogenforelle von 50cm, so darf es weiter gehen!


----------



## Deep Down (18. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri!




Möhneseefischer schrieb:


> ......so darf es weiter gehen!



....so hoffentlich nicht!


----------



## Niklas1802 (22. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Habe gestern meine erste Bachforelle über 40 cm (43,5) gefangen :q Endlich 
Danach gab es noch 2 Stück mit 33cm.


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



DJ-Sancho schrieb:


> Endlich!
> Heute war es bei uns in der saarpfalz soweit: die schonzeit ist vorbei!
> Mit nem vereinskollegen natürlich direkt ans wasser und die saison startete nach 10min traumhaft! So kanns weiter gehen!
> 
> ...



Petri Heil

aus dem Schwarzbach ?


----------



## DJ-Sancho (22. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Petri Heil
> 
> aus dem Schwarzbach ?



Knapp vorbei... ausm hornbach [emoji4]



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## phirania (22. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri schöne Fische....#6#6#6


----------



## -iguana (24. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich hatte am Samstag mal so richtig Glück.

Wollten kur vor dem Besatz der BaFos nochmal los zum Hechtfischen, deswegen auch mit eher größeren Ködern.

Da fang ich doch tatsächlich auf nen 5er (!!) Mepps diese wunderschöne 35er Äsche.
Von aussen in den Kiemen gehakt, deswegen leider Entnahme.
Eigentlich keine Chance dass sie den Köder ins Maul bekommt.

Einfach nur ein schöner Fisch!!


----------



## florianparske (25. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zur schönen Äsche!
Ich hatte selbst auch schon Äschen auf Spinner (Größe 2), aber die haben alle gebissen...

Hat der Hecht nicht zur Zeit überall Schonzeit?

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Burggraf (25. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo
Meines Wissens hat der Hecht noch überall Schonzeit,
Am 01.04. kann Brandenburg als erstes Bundesland anfangen.
Man berichtige mich wenn ich falsch liege

Gruß
Burggraf


----------



## W-Lahn (25. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

In manchen Salmonidengewässern hat der Hecht weder Schonzeit noch Schonmaß.


----------



## -iguana (25. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

z.B. in meinem.

Da kommt jeder Hecht raus, egal wann egal wie groß!!
Und trotzdem haben wir einen rießen Hechbestand, so richtig in den Griff bekommt man den nicht


----------



## KleinesSchneiderl (25. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schon eine Woche her, aber passt hier wohl besser rein als wo ich es ursprünglich gepostet habe 

War keine zwei Minuten am Wasser und wumms.
Genau drei Auswürfe sinds gewesen und dann hatte es auch schon gerappelt.

War dann noch eine Stunde am Wasser und bin dann nach einer weiteren 34cm Forelle gegangen.
Etwas mehr als 2kg Forelle wohlen erstmal gegessen werden, und alles abschlagen was anbeißt ist ein NoGo für mich. 








1540gr
51cm lang
männlich

:vik::vik:

Angelgerät:

Daiwa Sweepfire Ultra Light Spin 2-7gr
Ryobi Zauber 1000
Blue Fox Vibrax Kupfer Gr.1
PowerPro (normal) Grün 0.15er



(Soll mir noch einer kommen mit Große Köder Große Fische )


P.S. 
Interessant ist auch das sich die größere Forelle selbst am leichten Gerät deutlich einfacher  drillen lies, als die kleinere.
Irgendwie kommt das öfter vor... *grübbel*


----------



## Kaka (25. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Super schönes Tier. Petri! #6


----------



## hechtomat77 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Burggraf schrieb:


> Hallo
> Meines Wissens hat der Hecht noch überall Schonzeit,
> Am 01.04. kann Brandenburg als erstes Bundesland anfangen.
> Man berichtige mich wenn ich falsch liege
> ...




Falsches Wissen;-)
In MV gibt es teilweise gar keine Schonzeit für Hecht. (Z.B. Müritz, Kölpinsee)


----------



## Fattony (26. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Am Sonntag gings los .. das erste Mal mit der Fliege :-D

Und so sieht es dann aus, wenn man dann seine erste Forelle mit der Fliege fängt :k

War ich überglücklich .. Wollten schon losfahren - "Ne, einen Wurf probier ich noch." Zack - erwischt #6

Gar nicht so einfach - das werfen


----------



## Kaka (30. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gestern den ganzen Tag bei traumhaftem Wetter am Bach gewesen. Tagsüber bissen nur 2 Regenbogner, die ja noch geschont sind. Das Wasser ist im Moment glasklar, was die Sache sicher nicht einfacher macht. Viele Bachforellen gesehen, mit einigen auch "gespielt", kleinen Wobbler 10 Minuten vor der Nase tanzen lassen, aber die Kameraden wollten nicht. 

Als ich dann gehen wollte, der Freundin schon den Kescher zum Tragen gegeben und gesagt, dass ich noch 1-2 Würfe mache und siehe da: Eine schöne Bachforelle. Köder wie im Moment fast immer der 2er Mepps silber. Foto hab ich leider vergessen, aber so gabs neben Fleisch noch lecker Fisch auf den Grill


----------



## Drunja (31. März 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ein paar frische Bilder von März 2014. 
Die größte war 55 cm - 4 pfund.


----------



## DJ-Sancho (1. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Super fische - super bilder! Petri!!!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri!!!!! klasse pics.........


----------



## Drunja (1. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke Jungs


----------



## Fattony (2. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jedem gefallen deine Fische und keinem fällt mein neuer Hut auf :c


----------



## DJ-Sancho (2. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Der hut is welt!!! Wahrscheinlich waren alle sprachlos bei dem Anblick... ;-)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Drunja (6. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Und noch ein paar Fotos von Heute.


----------



## sbE (6. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wie sieht es eigentlich bei euch mit dem Wasserstand aus? Wir haben sehr wenig Wasser, sozusagen auf Hochsommer-Niveau. Die Forellen sind rar gesät und beißen eher schlecht.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Drunja (6. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns sieht es auch nicht viel besser aus. Wasserstand  niedrig und die Forellen sind auch sehr launich.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (6. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sind ja wieder geile Pics dabei,Petri !!!#6


----------



## Drunja (6. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke


----------



## Dakarangus (7. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne Fotos, Drunja!

Ich habe eine kurze Frage: Der Einzelhaken an deinem spinner, das ist doch der Gamakatsu speziell zur Umrüstung von kleinen Kunstködern oder, welche Hakengröße nimmst du da für kleine Spinner? Den 4er? oder 2er?


----------



## Drunja (7. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos, Drunja!
> 
> Ich habe eine kurze Frage: Der Einzelhaken an deinem spinner, das ist doch der Gamakatsu speziell zur Umrüstung von kleinen Kunstködern oder, welche Hakengröße nimmst du da für kleine Spinner? Den 4er? oder 2er?



Dakarangus, danke 
Ja das ist der Gamakatsu Haken. Für Spinner Größe 1 nehme ich Haken № 6, Spinner Größe 2 - Haken № 4.


----------



## sbE (10. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So, jetzt will ich auch mal...heute gab's eine 45er Bafo, und zwar eine altgedientes wildes Biest (kein Neubesatz). 

Gebissen hat sie auf einen Zipbaits Rigge 70F. Die Einzelhaken sind übrigens Vanfook ME-41 MB, die Fleischerhaken von Gamakatsu nehme ich nicht mehr, da viel zu dick (hatte zu viel Verlust damit).

Wer mehr wissen will: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=270001


----------



## Kaka (10. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Traumfisch! Petri!


----------



## Franky (11. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns ist der Wasserstand auch ziemlich runter (Nidda, Bad Vilbel) - aber NOCH geht's einigermaßen gut.
Hier sind echt ein paar schicke Fische bei - hoffentlich kann ich da auch dieses Jahr was beisteuern


----------



## W-Lahn (11. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an die Fänger! #6


----------



## Dakarangus (11. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Drunja schrieb:


> Dakarangus, danke
> Ja das ist der Gamakatsu Haken. Für Spinner Größe 1 nehme ich Haken № 6, Spinner Größe 2 - Haken № 4.



Danke! Hab mir die 4er schon zugelegt, baue am We alles um! #6


----------



## ronram (11. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Habe mir heute eine neue ultraleichte Spinrute zugelegt.
Bisher habe ich bei mir am Bach (zwischen 2 und 5 Metern breit, viel Gestrüpp am Rand) eine 1,80m Teleskoprute mit einem WG von 3-15g benutzt, die ich früher mal bei einer Weihnachtsfeier von meinem alten Angelverein geschenkt bekommen habe.
War irgendwie nicht so optimal...die kleinen Wobbler, mit denen ich hauptsächlich fische, wiegen zwischen 1,5 und 3 Gramm.

Ich habe mich dann fleißig hier durchs AB gelesen und fand die WFT Penzill, sowie die Mitchell Mag Pro ganz interessant.
Also heute ab zum Angelgeschäft und gucken was die da haben.
Weder die eine, noch die andere. Aber dann stand ich vor einer kleinen 1,50m Spinrute von Daiwa (Sweepfire, 2-7g) und fand die spontan super. Der Preis von nur 24€ war ebenfalls super (relativ zu der WFT oder der Mitchell schon günstig).
Und weil ich mit mehr gerechnet habe, war auch noch ein kleiner Wobbler drin. Wurde dann ein 38mm Chubby SSR von Illex (ja, ist schon unverschämt teuer, aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.)

Ab nach Hause, Angel auspacken und los zum Wasser.
Am Bach angekommen wollte ich meinen neuen Köder an der neuen Rute erstmal testen...gehe runter zum Wasser...hab ne BaFo (ca. 30 - 35cm) aufgescheucht...MIST, hätte ich mich doch mal 10m weiter Bachauf-/abwärts zum testen hingestellt.
Naja, erster Wurf (in die Richtung, in die die Bafo geflüchtet ist), Chubby läuft super (maximal 20 cm tief, genau das, was ich brauche), schwimmt die Forelle, die ich vorher aufgescheucht habe, hinterher|bigeyes. Leider kein Biss. Aber der Köder scheint zu passen.
Noch ein paar Würfe und weiter gehts.

Konnte dann noch einen guten Döbel erwischen (40cm).
Etwas später dann eine 30cm Bachforelle.
Die hat zuerst zögerlich gebissen (weil flaches Wasser besonders schön anzusehen), mein Anhieb saß nicht und hat den Wobbler gut einen Meter durchs Wasser gezogen. Da hat sich schon ein Anflug von "ARRGGHHH" angedeutet, doch was durfte ich sehen...die Forelle ist den Meter hinterher "gesprintet", was sich in einer Art Bugwelle geäußert hat, die durchs Wasser ging (die Stelle war nur etwa 30cm tief). Als ich das gesehen habe, hab ich sofort aufgehört den Wobbler weiter durchs Wasser zu ziehen und die Forelle schnappte sich den ruhenden Wobbler (lautes *Platsch*).:m


----------



## DJ-Sancho (12. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zur gepunkteten! Liest sich jedenfalls klasse und war bestimmt ein toller moment!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonifaz (12. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Habe auch schon die 1. Rotgetupften überlisten können, aber
die Großmütter waren noch nicht dabei !


----------



## phreak (12. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sehr geile Aufnahme. Petri 

Gruß


----------



## sbE (12. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Früher? Ich bin 37 und bin den rotgetupften Süßwasser-Marlins nachwievor vollkommen ausgeliefert. ;-) Für mich gibt's keinen schöneren Fisch.

Ab und an stiehlt ihr nur mal der Hecht die Show...zumindest beim Jerken. ;-)

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DJ-Sancho (12. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Petri Leute!
> Durch diesen Wildfang aus einem 1,5m breiten Bach wurde ich heute auch nochmal daran erinnert, warum ich früher so fasziniert von den Rot-getupften war...



Super fisch johnnie!! Und mal wieder ein super bild! Mit was machst du deine aufnahmen? Tust du auch noch nach bearbeiten?

Lg und petri!!!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## W-Lahn (12. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Johnnie Walker: Petri zur Bafo! Ist die aus deinem gepachteten Bachstück ?


----------



## zuckerruebe (14. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu dem sehr schönem Fisch:vik:.Ich war gestern los und hatte 10  
 Bisse. Von denen dann 4 an den Haken gingen. Aber alles so zwischen 20 - 30 cm.
erik


----------



## ronram (15. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute war ich wieder am Bach, wollte den Nachmittag schließlich sinnvoll verbringen: Angeln.

2 Stunden Angeln --> zwei Bachforellen.
Eine mit 29 cm und eine mit 33 cm Länge.

Hier die 33cm Forelle:




Gefangen wieder mit dem Chubby SSR, der sich nach nur drei mal am Wasser zu meinem Lieblingsköder gefischt hat (ca. 4 Stunden Angeln führten zu 3 Forellen, 1 Döbel und mehreren Bissen, die durch die oberflächennahe Laufeigenschaft schon ziemlich spektakulär wirken).
Das alles an einer 1,50m Rute macht echt wahnsinnigen Spaß!


----------



## bachforelle (16. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri zu den guten fängen!!
und hallo an euch. hab mich schon ziemlich viel belesen, auch in den alten beiträgen.
am bach benutze ich neben spinnern von blue fox auch gern wobbler von salmo hornet und co....
aber im hinterkopf ist da immer mein alter favorit, der leider von den bafos verissen wurde.ja ehrlich! zuerst hat er seine augen,dann das  hinterteil verloren, eine kurze dunkelrotbraune feder. später den durchsichtigen pvc krautschutz, der den fest nach unten stehenden einzellharken schützte.
wieder später kam er nach wiederholten attaken ohne balsaschwimmkörper aus dem wasser. somit war er letztendlich unbrauchbar.natürlich scheiterte mein reperaturversuch.hatte kein balsa und verwndete pappel.aber das schwimm und laufverhalten kam nicht wieder.
jetzt ist der rest auch nicht mehr auffindbar, liegt in irgendeiner ecke...

der wobbler hieß SWIMMING LURE oder FISHING LURE ,hersteller ???
größe: ca 7 cm mit feder und 4 cm ohne

farbe: braun mit dunklen punkten und rotbrauner feder

aussehen: einzellhaken (4cm) nach unten gerichtet 

               sehr kl kurze flachläfertauchschaufel, die auch mit dem
               krautschutz verbunden war

laufverhalten:dicht unter der oberfläche, kopf etwas nach unten u. das
                  ende etwas nach oben geneigt mit sehr starken                                     seitenausschlag des hinterteil

kaufdatum: c.a. 1997

gestorben: 1999

wie gesagt, man hatte ihn zum fressen gern und ich würde mich freuen wenn jemand ihn kennt oder hat....suche ein foto zum nachbau.

gruss marc


----------



## Jürgen D. (17. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hier meine von gestern.


----------



## pike-81 (17. April 2014)

Moinsen!
@bachforelle:
Hört sich nach einem alten Cormoran Wobbler an. Den Namen habe ich auch nicht mehr im Kopf. Dürfte sehr schwer werden, sowas noch zu finden.
Vielleicht kannst Du Dir ja aus einem Rapala Original etwas entsprechendes basteln. 
Petri


----------



## bachforelle (18. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

moin!
ja, die comoran wobbler haben eine sehr hohe ähnlichkeit,aber sie feder war etwas kürzerund der balsakörper war flacher.der unterbau mit haken ist 100% identisch.
darum wär jetzt interessant was du mit rapala original meinst???


----------



## sbE (18. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



bachforelle schrieb:


> darum wär jetzt interessant was du mit rapala original meinst???



Er meint die klassischen “Rapala Original Floating“.

http://www.rapala.com/Original-Floating/Original Floating,default,pd.html

Damit kann man nichts falsch machen, die Original gehen eigentlich immer. Allerdings gibt es auch fängigere Köder.

Da du ja schon durch Cormoran vorbelastet bist...versuch doch mal den Iwashi Minnow in der Farbe Baby Trout. Sehr fängig, vor allem wenn man den Preis bedenkt. Zum richtigen Killer wird er, wenn man ihn ab und an noch etwas anzupft (twitcht). Einer meiner Lieblingsköder auf Bafo, wenn das Wasser relativ flach ist.


----------



## ronram (18. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bevor es zum Mittagessen zu den Verwandten ging, bin ich noch für eine Stunde ans Wasser.
Große Hoffnungen etwas zu fangen hatte ich in Anbetracht der recht kurzen Angeldauer nicht. Ich wollte primär meine neue Schnur testen (0.18er Stroft GTM). Die gefiel mir auch, feines Schnürchen.

Jedenfalls stieg dann nach kurzer Zeit doch ein Fisch auf meinen Chubby ein.:m
War aber eine zu kleine BaFo. Sie wurde im Wasser abgehakt und durfte wieder schwimmen.
Das hat mir jedoch zu denken gegeben, schließlich war das die erste kleine Forelle, die sich an den 38mm Köder rangewagt hat. Sie hatte von dem Drilling zum Glück nur einen Haken im Mundwinkel, aber da ich sowieso schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe den Drilling gegen einen Einzelhaken auszutauschen, war das jetzt für mich klar.

Naja, wenig später - etwas weiter Bachabwärts - wollte ich es nochmal an der Stelle versuchen, wo ich schon vor wenigen Tagen eine 33er überlisten konnte und beim Verlassen der Stelle dank meiner Polbrille noch mindestens drei weitere Forellen ausmachen konnte (zuerst dachte ich es seien Döbel, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dann doch erkannt zu haben, dass es sich um Bachforellen handelt).
Gesagt, getan...runter ins Wasser, ein paar mal den Chubby Bachaufwärts werfen, relativ zügig einkurbeln, sodass er auf ca. 5 - 10cm absinkt, Biss!|stolz:
Ein ordentlicher Drill und dann landete die 34er Bachforelle in meinem Watkescher.
Perfekt, denke ich mir, bin ja heute zum Essen eingeladen, bringst du als Dankeschöngeschenk mal keine Blumen mit, sondern einen selbstgefangenen Fisch. Bietet ja einen viel größeren Nutzen. Blumen kann man nur angucken und dran riechen. Kann man beim Fisch auch machen UND ihn essen.|supergri (Kam auch sehr gut an, schließlich kennt die nicht angelnde Bevölkerung ja nur die Regenbogenforellen aus dem Supermarkt.)






Abends wieder zurück Zuhause habe ich dann den Drilling gegen einen Einzelhaken ausgetauscht. Mit der Spitze nach unten...darüber habe ich mir lange Gedanken gemacht, aber hier in dem Wobbler-Einzelhaken-Thread schließlich dann die ausschlaggebende Begründung gelesen, die in der Beschaffenheit des Forellenmauls liegt.

Wieder ans Wasser! Mal schauen wie die Fische kurz vor Sonnenuntergang so drauf sind...
Mitten im Dorf führte der erste Wurf zu einem Nachläufer einer Forelle, die meiner Einschätzung nach zwischen 35 und 40cm hatte. Kurz hinter dem Wobbler zog sich so ein merkwürdiger Wasserschwall her, zuerst dachte ich, der Wobbler hätte sich vielleicht in der Schnur verfangen... Ich war erstaunt. Leider konnte ich sie nicht zum beißen bringen.
Also bin ich wieder an die Stelle, an der ich heute Vormittag erfolgreich war. Und tatsächlich, diese Stelle des Baches scheint die Fische magisch anzuziehen:
Zuerst ein zaghafter Biss, der irgendwie daneben ging. Mehr als einen Wasserschwall kurz hinter dem Chubby gabs erstmal nicht.
Wenige Würfe später dann ein Biss. Der sitzt, dachte ich...dachte ich falsch. Nach einem kurzen Kopfschlagen war der Fisch wieder ab.
Ich wollte eigentlich gehen, schließlich bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass diese Aktion alles Fischige in der Umgebung verscheucht hat, jedoch bin ich geblieben und habe weitergemacht.
Und das war gut so. Wieder ein Biss. Dieses mal saß der Haken gut. Sehr gut. Nach wenigen Metern Drill konnte ich aber nichts mehr sehen. Die dämliche untergehende Sonne hat mich geblendet (Polbrille konnte ich auch nicht mehr tragen, da die Wasseroberfläche im Schatten lag und ich ohne eher gesehen habe wo ich hintrete). Das hat die Forelle gnadenlos ausgenutzt und ist in einen in den Bach hineinragenden Busch geschwommen.
Toll#q. Köder hing fest, Fisch war weg. Zuerst habe ich mich geärgert und gedacht, dass das mit einem Drilling vielleicht nicht passiert wäre, dann allerdings war ich ganz froh, dass ich keinen Drilling dran hatte: Fisch hängt feste am Haken und kann sich nicht befreien, Haken hängt feste im Gebüsch, Angler kommt (tiefes Wasser) in seinen Gummiestiefeln nicht dran...das wäre nicht so schön gewesen.

Der Fisch darf auch mal gewinnen#h.


In dem Sinne:
Frohe Ostertage!


----------



## Fräddy (19. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Guden,
gestern ging es bei uns endlich los da wir bei uns immer noch ein paar Wochen zusätzliche Schonzeit geben, da passte Karfreitag ganz gut   Ergebenis:
Die 1. war 34cm und die 2. war 43cm danach noch zwei kleine gefangen aber die schwimmen wieder. Ein schöner Start in die Saison so kann es weiter gehen


----------



## sbE (19. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



ronram schrieb:


> Zuerst habe ich mich geärgert und gedacht, dass das mit einem Drilling vielleicht nicht passiert wäre, dann allerdings war ich ganz froh, dass ich keinen Drilling dran



Welche Einzelhaken hast du verwendet? Mit den VanFook MB-41 bin ich definitiv auf Dillingsniveau was die Hakquote angeht. Mit dem bekannten Gamakatsu sah es dagegen eher düster aus. Ach ja...und aus dem Baum bekommt man einen Köder mit Einzelhaken i.d.R. relativ problemlos wieder raus.

Aber der Chubby mit Drillingen ist schon echt brutal...zumal auch viele kleinere Forellen drauf beißen. Nur blöd das Illex seine Ösen gelegentlich mal um 90 Grad dreht, dass macht die Montage von Einzelhaken etwas knifflig.


----------



## ronram (19. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nein, ich habe von einen Forellenblinker den Einzelhaken abgemacht und an dem Chubby befestigt.
Von der Größe her passt der Einzelhaken. Auch die Öse hat die richtige Stellung.
Ich wollte das erstmal so ausprobieren, bevor ich für ein Päckchen Haken für 50km Sprit zum nächsten Angelgeschäft verfahre.
Zwei Aussteiger mit Einzelhaken sind im Vergleich zum Drilling keine Steigerung. Als ich noch den Dilling dran hatte, ist sowas auch vorgekommen...und die zweite Forelle gestern 
hätte ich ja bekommen, wenn sie nicht ins Gebüsch geschwommen wäre.
Wenn ich aber bei den nächsten Angelausflügen merke, dass mein Einzelhaken nichts taugt, werde ich mir wohl die VanFooks zulegen..

edit:
Auf den Chubby SSR beißen die Fische sowieso recht aggressiv, bzw. stürmisch und deshalb oft auch ungenau.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (19. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*







heute gabs diese 46er und 2 kleine, die noch etwas wachsen dürfen........

frohe ostern!!!#h


----------



## sbE (19. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> heute gabs diese 46er und 2 kleine, die noch etwas wachsen dürfen........
> 
> frohe ostern!!!#h



Mit dem Netz gefangen? :-D


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (19. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Mit dem Netz gefangen? :-D



mit der hand


----------



## panazonics (20. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

..in Thüringen gab's nur eine 40iger - aber endlich bin ich entschneidert für dieses Jahr


----------



## sbE (20. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



panazonics schrieb:


> ..in Thüringen gab's nur eine 40iger - aber endlich bin ich entschneidert für dieses Jahr



Stimmt doch gar nicht...ich hatte eine 45er. ;-)


----------



## west1 (20. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Stimmt doch gar nicht...ich hatte eine 45er. ;-)


und ich ne 53er, allerdings in Baden.


----------



## panazonics (20. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

...und alle mit der Hand gefangen


----------



## Hoffi (20. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu den Fängen. Ich konnte letzte Woche auch ein paar fangen, wobei die größte 42 cm war :vik:


----------



## phirania (20. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Höffi schrieb:


> Petri zu den Fängen. Ich konnte letzte Woche auch ein paar fangen, wobei die größte 42 cm war :vik:



Petri schöner Fisch herrliche Färbung#6#6


----------



## sbE (20. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Apropos herrliche Färbung. Ich bin ja eher der BaFo-Typ, aber diese Regenbogenforelle diese Woche hatte es mir echt angetan. Wirklich schönes Tier (man beachte die Punkte auf ALLEN Flossen).






Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (20. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

heute gabs 1x 47 und 1x 49:k:k und 2 kleine..........


----------



## Tiger2000 (20. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey,
kann mir jemand sagen was ihr forellen pro´s für vorfächer nehmt?
lg
Achja und vielleicht könnte der ein oder andere neben der fo auch ein bild des gewässers reinstellen wär interessant ....


----------



## Kaka (20. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich nehme ca 1,5 m Stroft Fluorocarbon FC1 oder FC2 in 0,20 mm.


----------



## phirania (20. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Apropos herrliche Färbung. Ich bin ja eher der BaFo-Typ, aber diese Regenbogenforelle diese Woche hatte es mir echt angetan. Wirklich schönes Tier (man beachte die Punkte auf ALLEN Flossen).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt schöner Fisch Petri #6#6


----------



## sbE (20. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Ich nehme ca 1,5 m Stroft Fluorocarbon FC1 oder FC2 in 0,20 mm.



Ich nehme auch ca. 1,5 m FC, aber in 0,18er Stärke. Das Vorfach knote ich direkt an die Hauptschnur. An's Ende kommt lediglich ein Snap mit möglichst weitem Bogen. Wirbel nehme ich gar nicht (Spinner kommen bei mir nur gelegentlich zum Einsatz, in 9 von 10 Fällen wird gewobbelt/getwitcht).

Hauptschnur ist eine Stroft GTP R1...ein echtes Arbeitstier, habe die Schnur seit 3 Jahren auf der Spule - kein Qualitätsverlust.

Zur Zeit teste ich aber FC als Hauptschnur, Varivas Ganoa in 0,18. Brauch aber noch Zeit, da die Schnur anfangs noch häufig von der Spule springt. Schlägt sich aber erstmal recht gut. Schau'mer mal.


----------



## W-Lahn (22. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an die Fänger! Hier ein paar Bilder vom Wochenende, neben zahllosen Winzlingen blieb auch eine Bessere hängen:


----------



## sbE (23. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nachwuchs erfolgreich bei der Sache.


----------



## Shortay (23. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Tiger2000 schrieb:


> Hey,
> kann mir jemand sagen was ihr forellen pro´s für vorfächer nehmt?
> lg
> Achja und vielleicht könnte der ein oder andere neben der fo auch ein bild des gewässers reinstellen wär interessant ....




gar keins...wirbel kommt direkt an 0,30er mono Hauptschnur


----------



## sbE (23. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Shortay schrieb:


> gar keins...wirbel kommt direkt an 0,30er mono Hauptschnur



0,30!? Rechnest du mit Hechten!?


----------



## Shortay (23. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nee hats nich, aber wer positiv denkt muss mit riesen refokloppern rechnen :'D
Spaß, hab nur eine spinnangel die ich au fuer hecht/zander nutz und deswegen die schnur. Is ja auch wurst 

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## W-Lahn (23. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Shortay schrieb:


> Nee hats nich, aber wer positiv denkt muss mit riesen refokloppern rechnen :'D
> Spaß, hab nur eine spinnangel die ich au fuer hecht/zander nutz und deswegen die schnur. Is ja auch wurst
> 
> gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z



Dann würde ich auf die Zweitspule eine Schnur mit einem geringeren Durchmesser   machen. Du kannst mit dünneren Schnüren viel weiter und präziser werfen, ausserdem laufen die Köder besser...


----------



## Shortay (23. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Dann würde ich auf die Zweitspule eine Schnur mit einem geringeren Durchmesser   machen. Du kannst mit dünneren Schnüren viel weiter und präziser werfen, ausserdem laufen die Köder besser...




rausgeschmissenes Geld
der bach is max. 5m Breit 
und fischen tu ich fast ausschließlich mit Spinnern die laufen Super


----------



## west1 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri allen Fängern!

Hab auch noch zwei












und hier wurden sie gefangen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnvwOxnQp3M


----------



## ulfisch (25. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sehr schöner Bach, da kannst Du ja auch mit der Stippe dran.


----------



## AWebber (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schonzeit vorbei - guter Start zum Sonneaufgang:




... wunderschöne 40 cm ...


----------



## feko (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Dann würde ich auf die Zweitspule eine Schnur mit einem geringeren Durchmesser   machen. Du kannst mit dünneren Schnüren viel weiter und präziser werfen, ausserdem laufen die Köder besser...



zumal man mit so ner Forellengerte keine 7 kg Druck aufbauen kann....aber was soll #h


----------



## phirania (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Bach, da kannst Du ja auch mit der Stippe dran.



Meinst du 8-10 meter Stippe.?:q:q:q


----------



## phirania (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an alle Fänger schöne Fische schöne Bilder.#6#6#6


----------



## Fred1987 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



AWebber schrieb:


> Schonzeit vorbei - guter Start zum Sonneaufgang:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



#6#6#6

den Fisch könnte ich mir auch gut an meiner Angel vorstellen, sieht echt gut aus


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

und weiter gehts....


[URL=http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3619/n9onrhmq_jpg.htm]
	
[/URL]


41cm


----------



## petipet (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Glückwunsch! Eine Pracht-Bachforelle.

LG. petipet


----------



## thomas1602 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

mal ein nettes video:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=816649335012105


----------



## sbE (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



thomas1602 schrieb:


> mal ein nettes video:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=816649335012105



Geht's auch ohne Facebook?


----------



## barschaholic (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri, sehr schöne fische...wo angelt ihr auf bachforelle?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## ronram (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war heute vormittag zwei Stunden am Bach angeln.
Habe mir ein sehr dicht bewachsenes Stück zum abwaten ausgesucht, da ich dort bisher noch nicht geangelt habe.
Ich konnte eine untermaßige Bachforelle fangen, die dann schonend im Wasser vom Haken befreit wurde, mehrere Forellen ausmachen,  die sich unter einem überhängenden Ast versteckt hatten...und schließlich eine schöne 35cm Forelle fangen. 

Köder war ein flachlaufender Wobbler an einer 1,5m UL-Spinrute.










Das erste Bild zeigt übrigens den wesentlich zugänglicheren Bachabschnitt, an dem ich das Angeln heute begonnen habe. 
Im weiteren Verlauf hieß es für mich Klettern, Kriechen und in der Hocke unter Geäst durchschlüpfen. (Hat sich jedoch gelohnt  )


----------



## sbE (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Was ist das denn für eine Rute? Die Rutenringe sehen ja riesig aus! Wenn ich da meine Yasei Aori anschaue...wie aus einer anderen Welt. ;-)

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ronram (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das scheint an der Perspektive zu liegen . Muss mir die Angel nämlich zwischen die Knie klemmen, wenn ich so ein Foto machen möchte. 
Die Ringe sind meiner Meinung nach recht klein.
Ist eine Daiwa sweepfire in 1.5m, 2-7g Wurfgewicht.


----------



## Drunja (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ein paar von Sonntag.


----------



## sbE (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wie immer tolle Bilder, Drunja...die machen wirklich Lust auf's Angeln!

Apropos. Da ich am Wochenende die Rolle meiner BaFo-Ausrüstung durch seltendämliche Blödheit beschädigt habe, bin ich gestern -notgedrungen- mit der Baitcaster los. Da die Baitcaster am Forellenbach vom Handling her eh schon schwierig genug ist, habe ich auch erstmal nur Köder ab 6 Gramm mitgenommen...also Wobbler/Twitchbaits mit einer Länge von 7 und 8 cm. 

Neben ein paar Schnurnestern :/ gab es aber auch ein paar schöne 40er BaFos. Überraschend ist das deswegen, weil es zur Zeit eigentlich recht mau ist. Eigentlich. Die Größe der Köder scheint wohl die Laune der BaFos getroffen zu haben.


----------



## Drunja (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

sbE, schöne Fische, und mit der Baitcaster #6
Meine großen Forellen habe ich am Sonntag auch fast alle mit großem Wobbler gefangen.|supergri


----------



## Kaka (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri sbE. Tolle Fische! 

P.S Meine weiße Aori ist da. Ich bin verliebt. Vielen Dank dir auch nochmal für das Austesten der verschiedensten Köder mit der Rute. Ab Samstag hab ich Urlaub. Da wird sie ausgiebig gefischt. Ich hoffe ich kann dann hier auch wieder was tolles zum Thread beisteuern


----------



## W-Lahn (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an die Fänger!

Wo steckt eigentlich der TE, gibt es in Norddeutschland keine BaFos mehr?


----------



## sbE (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Petri sbE. Tolle Fische!
> 
> P.S Meine weiße Aori ist da. Ich bin verliebt.



Hehe...hab ich es nicht gesagt. ;-)


----------



## Frosch38 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an die Forellenjäger
Ich habe mich am Sonnabend auch auf die suche nach den Bachforellen gemacht und konnte eine 34er Forelle in einem sehr seichten Bachabschnitt fangen. Sie kam mit einer schönen Bugwelle hinter dem Spinner hinterher.


----------



## ronram (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute war es leider nur eine untermaßige Forelle am Vormittag auf Trockenfliege und heute Abend eine weitere kleine auf einen kleinen Wobbler.

Dafür sind die Sträucher am Bach teilweise komplett mit einem weißen Schleier überzogen. 





Dabei handelt es sich um die Raupe der Gespinstmotte.
Ist manchmal ziemlich unangenehm, wenn die Sträucher und Bäume über den Bach ragen und man sich unter diesem Zeug durchschieben muss...danach darf man sich erst einmal Raupen aus der Kleidung klopfen.





Da ich nur untermaßigen Fische gefangen habe, habe ich nur Bilder von der "Bachforellenpirsch".




An dieser Stelle (linke Hälfte) konnte ich eine ca. 20cm lange Forelle fangen. 
Das Umrüsten auf Einzelhaken hat sich gelohnt .


----------



## sbE (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Interessant! Ich habe ja schon alles mögliche bei der BaFo-Pirsch gesehen, aber sowas noch nie. 

Gestern z.B. hat mich ein Wiesel am anderen Ufer ein paar Meter begleitet. Schon schön.


----------



## Shortay (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hab ich auch noch nie gesehn. Aber wenn die dort so vorkommen is das doch der beste köder sone raupe?!

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## ronram (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen,  dass die Fische diese Raupen fressen. 
Es hängen wirklich Unmengen davon hier am Bach.
Teilweise hängen die sogar bis ins Wasser.
Habe heute beim Waten eine kleine Gruppe Döbel aufgescheucht, die genau unter so einem überhängenden Raupenknubbel stand.

Giftig sind sie nicht und unter Naturschutz steht die Gespinstmotte soweit ich weiß auch nicht.

Aber irgendwie will ich die Dinger nicht anfassen[emoji3]...und mit der Fliege und der Spinrute fange ich auch gut.


----------



## MaikP (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Diese Bafo von Sonntag hatte 3 von den Raupen im Magen.
Die Bäume bei uns sehen zum Teil auch so aus. Echt gruselig.


----------



## Dakarangus (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So in der Großaufnahme hat das mit den Raupen schon was von Indiana Jones |supergri


----------



## Niklas1802 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Fangt ihr eigentlich die Fische, die man nach Insekten steigen sieht, auch mit der Spinnrute?
Ich war heute los und wenn ich diese Forellen anwerfe beißen sie fast nie bis nie. Fange eigentlich nur Forellen die ich vorher nicht steigen gesehen habe. 
Stellen die sich in dem Moment so auf Insekten ein, dass sie dem Wobbler/Spinner gar keine Aufmerksam mehr schenken?
Habt ihr ein Mittel diese Fische zum Biss zu reizen?


----------



## ronram (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja, ich konnte in den letzten Tagen Forellen (und Döbel, gestern 40cm) mit sehr flach laufenden Wobblern fangen, obwohl ich beobachten konnte wie die Fische nach Anflugnahrung gestiegen sind.

Genauso gut hat es aber mit der Trockenfliege funktioniert. 
Kannst du auch mit der Spinrute. Wasserkugel, dünnes Vorfach, Fliege. Ist halt nicht so elegant, aber tut es auch. Besonders wenn man durch zu dichten Bewuchs am Bach nicht vernünftig mit der Fliegenrute werfen kann. Ist auch etwas komplizierter als einfach mit der Spinrute bachaufwärts zu waten. Ich habe z.B. nicht den Platz diese Montage zu werfen. Muss mich also so vorsichtig wie möglich oberhalb der interessanten Stelle positionieren und aufpassen keinen Schlamm aufzuwirbeln und lassen dann die Fliege an der Wasserkugel bachabwärts treiben. 
Ist schon vorgekommen, dass eine erspähte Forelle stur über dem Grund stehen geblieben ist und alles ignoriert hat, bis ich ihr eine Nymphe solange vor der Nase herumgezupft habe, sodass sie irgendwann dann doch gebissen hat.


----------



## sbE (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich sehe eigentlich fast immer nur kleinere steigen. Und da kleinere BaFos nie allein sind und sowieso auf alles gehen, klappt's da auch mit anderen Ködern. Eine große steigende Forelle habe ich mangels Gelegenheit noch nie angeworfen.

Was aber vorkommt das größere Forellen schon gebissen haben, als der Wobbler auf dem Wasser aufkam...quasi Anflugnahrung. ;-)


----------



## Rhxnxr (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns ist das ähnlich, grössere Bafos krieg' ich kaum mal auf Trockenfliege zum Steigen.
Ab und zu gibts mal eine auf Nymphe in den Gumpen, aber die meisten fressen ab Mitte 30 nur noch die, in Massen vorkommenden, Elritzen und Bachschmerlen.


----------



## ronram (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute ist ein toller Tag. 
Ich wollte nur zwei Stunden angeln gehen und dann meine Bachelorarbeit weiterschreiben...und nach 15 Minuten am Wasser konnte ich die bisher größte Bachforelle meines Lebens fangen . (War ein kurzer Angelausflug...)

Vor lauter Freude darüber musste ich am Wasser ein lautes "Jawohl!!" von mir geben.

Die 45 cm Forelle hat 1 kg und biss auf einen 6cm Taipan Ratan Snake.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri. Ein schöner Fisch, auch farblich. Unsere Bachforellen sehen irgendwie ganz anders aus, die gehen viel weniger ins gelb.


----------



## ronram (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke 
Meine erste ordentliche Forelle hier am Bach war auch eher etwas silberner. 
Ich finde es erstaunlich wie stark doch das  Erscheinungsbild der Bachforelle je nach Standort variieren kann.

Die "gelbe" von heute habe ich an einer breiten, tiefen Stelle mit relativ ruhigem Wasser gefangen (und überhängenden Bäumen, sodass es trotz Sonnenschein dunkel und schattig ist). 
Meine erste "silberne" etwa 4 km bachabwärts an einer Stelle mit starker Strömung und direkter Sonneneinstrahlung.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri!!!  ich müsste auch mal wieder los....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute 15 Minuten los...danach musste ich abbrechen (starker Regen, Gewitter) Habe eine untermaßige Forelle gefangen und eine 34er...relativ gut gefärbt für unser Gewässer.


----------



## ronram (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri :m
Ein sehr schöner Fisch!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

konnte heute 2 fische überlisten...








49er :l






37er


----------



## catfish 69 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri von mir! Sehr schöne Fische habt dir da erwischt! Geh ich morgen auch gleich los ! Hoffe hab auch mal wieder Glück und erwisch ne rotgetupfte Schönheit ! Grus catfish


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gestern war ich wieder los. Durch den Regen am Samstag war der Bach total braun, Sichttiefe vielleicht 2cm  Eine Forelle habe ich nicht erwischt, dafür aber einen Barsch.


----------



## Shortay (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War gestern auch fuer ne std. Eine kleine hatte ich dran, und direkt neben mir , stand mitten im fluss mit der wathose, macht die nen mega sprung und war weg hehe war aber geil!

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute wieder 2 Bachforellen erwischt. Eine größere Forelle habe ich abhauen sehen als ich an einer schmalen Stelle entlang gegangen bin.


----------



## Drunja (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ein paar neue Fotos vom letzten Wochenende.







Und ein kurzes Video.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y90avRnQF5Y


----------



## Kaka (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute gabs diese schöne Bachforelle, neben weiteren kleinen Bachforellen, einer Regenbogenforelle und einer Barbe. 

Besonders stolz bin ich aber auf den "Beifang". Meine allererste Äsche! :vik:


----------



## flasha (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Warum gibt es hier im Board keinen "I Like" Button! 

Petri!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

schicke pics drunja #6 petri!!!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

die beste von heute,exakt 1000gr.


----------



## sbE (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich angel ja nun schon x Jahre auf Forelle, aber mit Gewichten kann ich mangels Vergleich null anfangen. Wie und vor allem wann wiegt man denn eine Bachforelle?? Bei der Pirsch ist jedes Teil zu viel nur Ballast und daheim angekommen haben meine BaFos keinen Mageninhalt mehr. ;-)

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

kleine digitalwaage ist immer im rucksack,war ne 43er...


----------



## Frosch38 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Leute
Ich habe heute auch eine 32 er gefangen und es war so schön am Bach


----------



## Bonifaz (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne Pics !!

Petri ! :m


----------



## Nordangler (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin Moin,

nun melde ich mich mal wieder.
Ich bin ja leider kaum noch hier im Forum unterwegs,
sondern mehr bei FB in der Salmonidengruppe.
Nichts desto Trotz will ich auch hier wieder mehr Aktivität zeigen.
Hier 2 Bilder von meiner letzten Tour am Donnerstag.

Sven


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nach meiner OP vor einigen Tagen musste ich heute auch wieder los. Konnte zwar kaum laufen, musste aber wieder unbedingt ans Wasser. Gefangen habe ich zunächst 2 untermaßige Forellen. Als ich dann die Stelle wechselte wurde ich doch noch belohnt....auch wenn ich beim Keschern in den Bach gefallen bin


----------



## sbE (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



D1985 schrieb:


> ...auch wenn ich beim Keschern in den Bach gefallen bin



Das gehört dazu. ;-) 1x im Jahr wässre ich komplett mit der Wathose. Ein Hoch auf den Watgürtel.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

heute einen kleinen döbel und 3 rotgetupfte,diese ging mit.....






41cm


----------



## One carp (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*


 52 cm


----------



## Drunja (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute gab es über 30 Forelchen, die größte war 40 cm.


----------



## ulfisch (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

30|bigeyes wo fischt du denn,
im Zuchtbecken?
Petri


----------



## Drunja (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



ulfisch schrieb:


> 30|bigeyes wo fischt du denn,
> im Zuchtbecken?
> Petri


Nein, das ist kein Zuchtbecken.:q 30 Forellen in 10 Stunden ist doch nicht viel, und 10 Stunden waten hält nicht jeder aus. :vik:


----------



## sbE (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Drunja schrieb:


> Nein, das ist kein Zuctbecken.:q 30 Forellen in 10 Stunden ist doch nicht viel, und 10 Stunden waten hält nicht jeder aus. :vik:



ZEHN Stunden!? Wow...das ist echt heftig. Nach 4 Stunden bin ich eigentlich platt...Hungerast und so. Aber auch wenn ich großartig Essen mitnehmen würde...irgendwann schleift's einfach nur, weil bissl anstrengend ist das ja schon.


----------



## florianparske (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Drunja schrieb:


> Nein, das ist kein Zuctbecken.:q 30 Forellen in 10 Stunden ist doch nicht viel, und 10 Stunden waten hält nicht jeder aus. :vik:


RESPEKT! Das nenn ich Ausdauer!

Ich habs am Samstag bei dem Gräserpollenflug nicht länger als 3 bis 4 Stunden ausgehalten.
Schxxx Allergie...


----------



## ulfisch (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Drunja schrieb:


> Nein, das ist kein Zuctbecken.:q 30 Forellen in 10 Stunden ist doch nicht viel, und 10 Stunden waten hält nicht jeder aus. :vik:


Ach naja, ist trotzdem viel wenn ich bedenke, dass ich manmchmal 6-8 Stuncdenh ohne Fisch unterwegs bin


----------



## Frosch38 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu den Forellen
!0 Stunden respekt Ich bin schon nach 3 Stunden Breit wenn man die ganze Zeit am Ufer doch das hohe Gras gehen muss da machen die Beine irgentwann nicht mehr mit.


----------



## Drunja (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> ZEHN Stunden!? Wow...das ist echt heftig. Nach 4 Stunden bin ich eigentlich platt...Hungerast und so. Aber auch wenn ich großartig Essen mitnehmen würde...irgendwann schleift's einfach nur, weil bissl anstrengend ist das ja schon.


In 10 Stunden ein Apfel und eine Banane, das tut meinem Körper richtig gut.:vik:
*florianparske*,*Frosch38*, danke. Eigentlich brauche ich für so eine Strecke 5-6 Stunden, Gestern hat es etwas länger gedauert. :q


----------



## Nordangler (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wird hier geweint??  
ich fische zum Teil auch bis 8 Stunden. Wathose ist dabei Pflicht.
Und 30 Bafos in 10 Stunden ist nicht sonderlich viel.
Hatte vorletzte Woche in 2 Stunden 27 Bafos von 25 cm bis 37 cm Länge.
Zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort, dann knallt es.

Sven


----------



## W-Lahn (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Hatte vorletzte Woche in 2 Stunden 27 Bafos von 25 cm bis 37 cm Länge.



27 Standplätze/Gumpen in 2 Stunden, nicht schlecht. Dein Flüsschen muss ja nur aus Gumpen bestehen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Forellen müssen ja nicht immer in Gumpen stehen. Meine fange ich z. B. meistens an überhängenden Büschen, Totholz etc. Manchmal sogar mitten im Bach.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich glaube ich habe noch nie zweistellig gefangen ,auf einer Pirsch |bigeyes
Lieber Klasse statt Masse


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich werd noch irre....heute um die 10 Bachforellen erwischt und alle waren untermaßig. Wo sind die Großen nur hin? Vorgestern auch...alle nur zwischen 15 und etwas ü 20cm.


----------



## W-Lahn (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ich werd noch irre....heute um die 10 Bachforellen erwischt und alle waren untermaßig. Wo sind die Großen nur hin? Vorgestern auch...alle nur zwischen 15 und etwas ü 20cm.



Wahrscheinlich in deiner Pfanne gelandet, 5 maßige in zwei Tagen abschlagen und sich dann über die schwindende Population wundern..#d


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Naja den letzten Monat habe ich vielleicht 9 maßige entnommen insgesamt. Der Bach ist viele KM lang und so viele angeln dort auch nicht eigentlich. Das kann ja nicht der Grund sein. Zurück setzen ist eh so ne Sache, die Forellen sind sehr empfindlich


----------



## W-Lahn (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

In einem anderen Thread (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=285493) sprichst du von einem *"winzigen"* Bach und äußerst deine Zweifel  ob es dort überhaupt BaFos gibt. Nach Tips von Boardies konntest du dann tatsächlich welche fangen......und entnimmst gleichmal im ersten Monat *9* *adulte* Tiere aus besagtem winzigen Bach. Sei mir nicht böse, aber da braucht man sich doch nicht zu windern das man nur noch die Kinderstube ans Band bekommt |uhoh:

P.S.: Und auch Forellen kann man schonend zurücksetzten (Schonhaken, im Wasser abhaken)


----------



## Gunnar78 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> In einem anderen Thread (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=285493) sprichst du von einem *"winzigen"* Bach und äußerst deine Zweifel  ob es dort überhaupt BaFos gibt. Nach Tips von Boardies konntest du dann tatsächlich welche fangen......und entnimmst gleichmal im ersten Monat *9* *adulte* Tiere aus besagtem winzigen Bach. Sei mir nicht böse, aber da braucht man sich doch nicht zu windern das man nur noch die Kinderstube ans Band bekommt |uhoh:
> 
> P.S.: Und auch Forellen kann man schonend zurücksetzten (Schonhaken, im Wasser abhaken)



DU SPRICHST MIR AUS DER SEELE!!! ich sag nur kochtopfangler!!!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Den winzigen Bach, den ich ansprach ist aber nicht der wo ich die 9 Forellen gefangen habe. Das Gewässer wo ich unterwegs war ist knapp 40km lang und wird auch besetzt. Werde aber wohl erstmal eine Pause machen


----------



## sbE (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das ist aber eigentlich normal, dass zum Saisonende hin die maßigen Forellen immer spärlicher werden....logisch, Vereinsgewässer halt. Um so schöner ist es dann aber doch mal eine Große zu erwischen, zumal diese dann meist besonders herausragende Exemplare sind.

Ich war gestern auch 4 Stunden unterwegs und habe trotz 8cm Wobbler *massenweise* untermaßige Forellen (20-25 cm) gefangen, aber nur eine Maßige mit immerhin 38 cm, dafür aber wunderschön gezeichnet und nicht vom diesjährigen Besatz. Das zählt dann doppelt.


----------



## Deep Down (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sag mir...,





> Wo sind die Großen nur hin?


Wo sind sie geblieben?
Sag mir...,





> Wo sind die Großen nur hin?


Was ist geschehen?
Sag mir...,





> Wo sind die Großen nur hin?


Ein Angler nahm sie alle mit nach Haus!
Wann wird man je verstehn?
Wann wird man je verstehn?


----------



## Seele (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bitte keine C&R Diskussion, ihr wisst ja wie das endet.


----------



## Gunnar78 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Seele schrieb:


> Bitte keine C&R Diskussion, ihr wisst ja wie das endet.



AAAAHHHHAAAA ok!!


----------



## sbE (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Seele schrieb:


> Bitte keine C&R Diskussion, ihr wisst ja wie das endet.



Na klar wissen wir das...pro C&R natürlich. Alles andere ist für normale Menschen moralisch eh nicht vertretbar. Was gibt's da zu diskutieren?


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

die pfingstforelle......


----------



## unchained (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi Leute bin neu hier und würde euch gerne mal einen Auszug aus den Fängen der letzten Wochen und einen aus dem Jahre 2009 präsentierten. 


Letztes Wochenende: 

47cm Bachforelle direkt hinter einer schnell strömenden Stelle





54cm Bachforelle in direkter Strömung oberflächennah





51cm Pfingstbachforelle aus einem ganz neu entdeckten Bachabschnitt 





Aus dem Jahr 2009

57cm Bachforelle von gleicher Stelle von der auch die 54er stammte.





Achja, ich brauch nen größeren Kescher


----------



## ronram (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wahnsinn, sehr schöne Fische  .
Na aus dem Grund geht man doch gerne einen größeren Kescher kaufen :-D.


----------



## sbE (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gibt's bei euch überhaupt kleine Forellen? Oder andere Angler?? ;-)

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MaikP (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Noch ne Pfingstforelle von 44cm.
Gestern Morgen hatte ich einen 25er Döbel auf Spinner. Vor meinen Füßen wurde der Döbel von einer Bafo von ca. 60cm attackiert und ordentlich durchgekaut.
Den Döbel hat sie aber nicht runter gewürgt bekommen. Konnte an loser Schnur nur zugucken. Ich glaube der 2er Van Fook hätte auch abgek ckt....


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri!! 
Dann hol sie dir,die 60ziger


----------



## Zander1306 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo.
Brauche ein tipp von erfahrenen bachforellenanglern.
Will mir eine rute unter 2 meter kaufen für einen mittleren bach. Der ist recht bewachsen und hat viele flache stellen. Er ist 3-5 meter breit. 
Habe jetzt zur auswahl die mag pro lite evo 592l 2-8wg und die mag pro lite evo 632ml 4-18wg 
Welche ist für mich besser? Spinner und kleine wobbler und twister sollen eingesetzt werden.

Hoffe auf hilfe, danke


----------



## Kaka (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich habe die 4-18. Tolle Rute für relativ wenig Geld. Sie ist straff, aber kein total brettharter Prügel. 

Ich würde es von der Strömung abhängig machen. Wenn die nicht so stark ist und du nur sehr kleine Köder nimmst, würde ich die leichtere nehmen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sbE (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kurbelst du Wobbler nur ein oder twitchst du sie? Das könnte einen großen Unterschied bei der Rutenwahl ausmachen.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zander1306 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Eigentlich einkurbeln. Vielleicht aber auch mal variieren.


----------



## sbE (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Zander1306 schrieb:


> Eigentlich einkurbeln. Vielleicht aber auch mal variieren.



Naja, kleine Wobbler einkurbeln brauch nicht viel WG und somit passt es auch mit Spinnern und meinetwegen auch Twistern. Beim Twitchen brauch die Rute mehr Bumms, da du dem Köder durch Zupfer mit der Rute erst Leben einhauchen musst...biegt sich bei jedem Schlag die Rute bzw. Rutenspitze schon durch, hast du kaum Ködergefühl und der enorme Spaß bei dieser Art der Angelei bleibt auf der Strecke.


----------



## Zander1306 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also welche von den beiden ist da geeigneter? Die 2-8 oder 4-18g?


----------



## sbE (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich kenne beide Ruten nicht, aber vom Gefühl her würde ich eine UL-Rute mit 2-8gr allerhöchstens mit einem 2er Mepps belasten (und das ist wahrscheinlich schon grenzwertig). Aber naja, jede Rute fällt da etwas anders aus. Wenn du eine UL-Rute kaufst, musst du auch UL fischen...so ganz grundsätzlich. Mir wäre das nichts, da ich so nicht mehr selektiv fangen könnte (ich angle zur Zeit erfolgreich mit 7 bis 8 cm Wobblern auf Forellen ab 30cm).

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zander1306 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Was hast du für eine Rute?


----------



## Kaka (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

...mit der weißen aori ;-) 

Dem Eröffner aber wohl zu teuer oder? Ich kann neben der weißen aori, aber auch noch die rote Aori empfehlen. Die liegt im Preisbereich der Mitchell. Ich fische sowohl weiße (7-13 g) als auch rote Aori (9-15 g) und eben die mitchell EVO. Kann alle empfehlen.


----------



## sbE (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Habe auch die weiße Aori in 7-13gr. Als zweite Rute kommt am Bach eine Baitcaster-Rute mit 7-20gr zum Einsatz (zum twitchen etwas größerer Wobbler bis 8cm). Alles bis 6 oder 7 gr Ködergewicht erledige ich mit der Aori....meine eierlegende Wollmilchsau sozusagen. Mit der BC fische ich 6 bis 10 gr.

Man darf halt nicht den zusätzlichen Strömungsdruck von Wobblern oder Spinnern unterschätzen. Das kostet zusätzlich Körner...so rein vom WG der Rute her. 

Außerdem ist die Aktion der Rute noch entscheidend...Spitzenaktion oder eher parabolisch? Mit ersterem komme ich persönlich am Bach nicht klar. Ich will spüren was mein Köder im Wasser macht und unterscheiden ob ich gerade einen Biss habe oder an einem Stein oder Ast angeklopft habe. Eine weiche Spitze dagegen schluckt mehr weg, allerdings kannst du weiter werfen und bringst z.B. ultraleichte Köder wie einen 0er Mepps auf akzeptable Weiten. Wie es halt jeder so mag.


----------



## Zander1306 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Naja werde die mitchell mag pro lite evo nehmen denk ich. Für die paar mal die ich auf forelle geh wird die hoffentlich reichen. Habt ihr paar tipps für paar gute wobbler? Die von rapala sind schon echt gut aber haben auch ihren preis. Im bach kann man sie ja aber glücklicherweise meistens lösen im gestrüpp ;-)
Kennt jemand sonst noch gute? Und auf was sollte ich beim kauf achten? Grad wegen den tauchschaufeln oder ob ich gar keine tauchschaufel nehm sollte. Gibts ja sooo viele unterschiedliche :-(


----------



## ulfisch (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Von Duo gibt es eine ganze Serie, die für Fließgewässer sind.
Sie sind aber auch nicht billiger als die Rapalas, fliegen aber viel weiter.


----------



## Zander1306 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die Salmo hornet wobbler sehn ganz gut aus. Ist das was brauchbares?


----------



## sbE (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

BaFo-Wobbler gibt es viele sehr gute Teile...allerdings fängt es mit Rapala da erst an (vor allem preislich). Preislich liegen die i.d.R. wischen  15 und 20 Euro.

Wenn du auf den Preis achten musst/willst, dann greif erstmal zu den Klassikern wie Ugly Duckling, Rapala Floating, Rapala Countdown. Allesamt einfache und fängige "Einkurbel-Wobbler".

Speziell Rapala bekommst du bei ebay aus den USA WESENTLICH günstiger als hier...zum Teil bezahlst du nur die Hälfte. Versand ist nicht der Rede wert. Allerdings musst du darauf achten nicht über 22 Euro Warenwert zu kommen, ansonsten kommt da nochmal Zoll drauf. Mein Rapala-Aresenal stammt fast komplett aus den Staaten...hat sich Einiges angesammelt über die Jahre.

Mehr zum Thema Rapala & ebay findest du hier: https://plus.google.com/108980129127332492702/posts/PVLXFn7r5NL


----------



## Zander1306 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Cool. Danke!


----------



## sbE (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



M.A.D schrieb:


> Nö. Rund 26,28€ (je nachdem, wie der Zöllner auf- bzw. abrundet).
> Steuer wird erst erhoben, wenn ein Betrag >=5€ zu entrichten wäre



Ah ok...das mit den 5 Euro wusste ich gar nicht. Das wertet die theoretischen 22 Euro natürlich nochmal ordentlich auf.


----------



## Zander1306 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also darf ich MIT versand nicht über 26€ kommen??? Oder 26€ reiner wahrenwert?

Wie sieht es mit den salmo hornets aus?


----------



## ulfisch (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



M.A.D schrieb:


> Mit Versand natürlich. Sonst würdest du ja nur zB 20€ für 30 Wobbler zahlen und 80€ für Versand |uhoh:
> Manche Händler sind leider so deppert/ehrlich und schreiben den korrekten Wert außen aufs Päckchen drauf #d
> Die cleveren, die gern ins Ausland versenden, schreiben einen Fake Wert drauf. Bei denen bestellt man natürlich gern wieder :l
> Frag einfach mal an.
> ...


So und so M.A.D.,
wenn ich sagen wir mal eine Rolle in Japan bestelle und sie einen Fake Preis drauf schreiben kann es gut sein , dass man antanzen muss(beim Zoll)...was nervt...SEHR!

Wenn sie den korrekten Preis mit Rechnung(in3facher Ausführung?) aussen drauf schreiben kann es sein, dass sie es zwar korrekt verzollen aber ohne Spassbesuch beim Zoll für einen selbst.

Tja nun ist mir beides schon genau anders herum passiert.
Korrekt ausgezeichnet-->ich musste trotzdem hin.#q
Geflunkert bei der Rechnung und nur in einfacher Ausführung
-->ging durch hat mir nen Fuffi gespart:l

Alles in Allem kann ich für mich sagen, dass ich mir bei Rollen ect. keine Hoffnung mache, dass die Sendung "durchgeht".
Allerdings gehen Sendungen mit 1-5 Wobblern oder Schnur ect. eigentlich immer durch ganz OHNE Zoll denn die lächerlichen 22 Euro werden doch so wie so IMMER überschritten.

shimreels(sehr lange Versanddauer)
Ilovehardbaits
onemorebass
usw. sind da als e-bay Verkäufer (für mich) über jeden Zweifel erhaben.

Übertreibs nicht mit der Bestellung, lieber 2 mal 3-5 Wobbler bestellen dann zahlt man in der Regel ca.10 Dollar Versand und durch den Zoll sollte es auch gehen.


----------



## sbE (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich habe mich immer an 22-24 Euro Warenwert gehalten und hatte nie Probleme. Aber bedenke die Lieferzeit, dass kann schon mal 3 Wochen dauern. 

Die Salmo Hornets sind recht bekannt, haben es aber nie in meine Köderbox geschafft...weiß auch nicht warum.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ulfisch (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



> ps: kannst natürlich auch bis zum Freihandelsabkommen warten. Ich denke aber Miss Piggy, äh Merkel, wird dem Steuerzahler in dieser Beziehung wieder mal ans Bein pi...nkeln.


Meinst du das transatlantische?
Über das war meine Meinung nie besonders aber ich habe mich nicht sonderlich informiert, stellten sich die meisten Handels"abkommen"/Liberalisierungen(der Wirtschaft) doch gerne mal als Fluch heraus.

ich habe aber neulich einen interessanten Artikel darüber in der Zeit gelesen.
Da wird einem schlecht...wirklich, ich stelle mich freiwillig unter Angies goldene Dusche wenn sie uns(Europa+die USA) das erspart.


----------



## Zander1306 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mit wievielen Ködern geht ihr so im Schnitt an den Bach? Was ist in eurer Köderbox? (Kleine Übersicht)


----------



## Kaka (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Falls es günstig sein soll, empfehle ich als Wobbler den Salmo Hornet und ugly duckling. Oder eben Spinner. Ich fische in letzter Zeit fast ausnahmslos mit einem silbernen 2er Mepps. Günstig und fängt alles. Diese Saison bisher zig Forellen, Aitel, Hecht, äsche, Barbe. Alle lieben den mepps ;-)


----------



## sbE (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich bin früher fast nur mit Spinner los (am liebsten Lotto Spinner, danach Mepps). Dann mit der Zeit wurde mir das zu langweilig und ich entdeckte das Twitchen für mich. Inzwischen “spinne“ ich gar nicht mehr. ;-)

An Wobblern habe ich ca. 20 Stück am Mann...klein, groß, sinkend, schnell sinkend, schwebend, schwimmend, flachlaufend, tieflaufend...und alles nochmal in natürlichen Dekors und krassen Farben für trübes Wasser oder wenn die BaFos auf Krawall aus sind. Hat alles seine Berechtigung! 

20 muss auch so die Zahl gewesen sein als ich damals noch mit Spinnern unterwegs war.

Bei beiden Ködergruppen könnte ich mein Arsenal aber auf 3 oder 4 Exemplare herunterbrechen und damit 90% der Fälle am Wasser erschlagen. Aber was soll's...Spezialisierung rules. ;-)


----------



## Zander1306 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das klingt wirklich sehr viel  naja hab mir vorhin mal paar 1er, 2er und 3er mepps bestellt. Wobbler guck ich mir mal im Laden an.


----------



## randio (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Zander1306 schrieb:


> Das klingt wirklich sehr viel  naja hab mir vorhin mal paar 1er, 2er und 3er mepps bestellt. Wobbler guck ich mir mal im Laden an.



Falls du nicht fündig wurdest, hier sind noch ein paar richtig gute dabei...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=287168


----------



## Michael_05er (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Endlich konnte ich mal einen maßigen Fisch in unserem kleinen Bach fangen. 39 cm und 400-500g. Hart erpirscht


----------



## Zander1306 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne Bachforelle! Petri! 
Mit was gefangen?


----------



## Michael_05er (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ganz banal auf Wurm. Hab zwar auch Wobbler dabei gehabt, aber der Bach ist so zugewuchert, da kann man 2 Meter werfen und muss dann  die Montage an die heißen Stellen treiben lassen. Da trau ich mich nicht an Wobbler ran...
Nachtrag: Die neo finesse mit der mitchell macht eine gute Figur am Bach und im Drill


----------



## Forellenberti (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Michael 05er,

welche Montage/Präsentation hast Du denn verwendet?

Gruß Forellenberti


----------



## Michael_05er (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ganz einfach mit 2g-Pose, etwa 25cm tief eingestellt. An anderen Stellen muss man mit Grundblei und kurzem Seitenarm fischen (für Jungangler: Dropshot  wenn man eine kurze, tiefere Stelle befischen will und die Strömung stärker ist. Hab auch schon mal hinter einem Baum versteckt vertikal mit einem Twister einen Mini-Gumpen beangelt. Für einen Rhein-Angler wie mich ist das echt Neuland, durchs Gebüsch zu kriechen, vielversprechende Stellen zu suchen und dann zu grübeln, wie man den Köder dorthin bekommt. Watstiefel trage ich dabei nur wegen der Brennesseln... Auch sonst muss man vorsichtig sein. Löst sich ein Hänger plötzlich, wird schon mal die Montage in den nächsten Busch geschleudert oder die Rutenspitze am nächsten Ast gekappt. Eben eine ganz spezielle Herausforderung, und dann freut man sich über so einen Fisch mehr als über eine dicke Teichforelle.
Grüße, Michael


----------



## Fräddy (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> und dann freut man sich über so einen Fisch mehr als über eine dicke Teichforelle.
> Grüße, Michael



Genau so sehe ich das auch immer!
War letzte Woche das erste mal mit mein Patenkind unterwegs und wollte ihm die ersten Schritte zum Angeln lernen  Hatte auch erst ganz banal mit Wurm gefischt weil ich es auch so damals von mein Onkel gezeigt bekommen habe und ich nie richtigen erfolg mit Kunstködern hatte...bis jetzt...
Wie gesagt ich hatte eine leichte Wurmmontage dran und gleich im ersten kleinen Kolk kam der Biss...leider nur eine knapp über 27cm und geschluckt bis zum Ars***  Danach hatte ich vor mir her geflucht und sagte mir ne so ein mist musste ihm nicht zeigen und montierte ein kleinen Wobbler wir gingen 10m-15m weiter vor einem kleinen Wehr und darüber ragte etwas Gras ins Wasser. Ich hatte ein kleinen Schwimmwobbler in Bachforellen Optik. Aus weiter Entfernung lies ich ihn hinter das Wehr schwimmen und zog langsam an und dann...ein Schwall und die Bremse ging los! Dank der guten Kescherhilfe von meinen Patenkind lag dann eine 45er Bachfo im Kescher |supergri
Bis jetzt die größte dieses Jahr! Den Tag hatte ich noch eine 34er Bachfo und eine 36er Regenbogner!
Seit dem Tag probiere ich viele Köder aus und bin durch die Bank durch positiv überrascht! Was ich auch nur empfehlen kann sind kleine Popper in Heuschrecken Optik! Ein sehr sehr schönes und spannendes Angeln! :m


----------



## Wf Angler (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gestern nur kurz los gewesen weil ich vom lernen für meine Abschlussklausur runter kommen wollte....
Erster Wurf und gleich eine richtig schöne.... 

48 cm und 1400g






Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dakarangus (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Wf Angler schrieb:


> Gestern nur kurz los gewesen weil ich vom *lernen für meine Abschlussklausur* runter kommen wollte....



Da hab ich einen Tipp, hab ich im April vor meinem Exame gemacht: Mit den Lernunterlagen zum Karpfenteich, elektronischer Bissanzeiger an und am See lernen! :q
So hab ich vier Frühlings-Karpfen gefangen und nebenbei gearbeitet.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute konnte ich auch wieder eine Bachforelle fangen, dazu noch 6 Barsche...


----------



## sbE (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Okidoki...gestern habe ich für 2014 die ersehnte 50er Schallmauer durchbrochen. 52cm und wohlgenährte 1,8 kg. 

Auch wenn es so aussieht, aber der Wobbler auf dem Bild ist kein Mini-Wobbler (6,5cm).


----------



## W-Lahn (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Fettes Petri #6!!


----------



## randio (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu dem traumhaften Fisch!

Ich hoffe du hast die Forelle für die Pfanne entnommen, 
da sie sonst wohl leider durch "verpilzen" verendet. 

Keine Kritik, ich habe weder etwas gegen C&R, noch gegen gesunde Entnahme. 
Mich würde lediglich ankotzen, Fische auf dem Boden abzulichten und dann wieder schwimmen zu lassen.

Aber ich denke/hoffe, dass macht hier keiner...


----------



## sbE (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



randio schrieb:


> Petri zu dem traumhaften Fisch!
> 
> Ich hoffe du hast die Forelle für die Pfanne entnommen,
> da sie sonst wohl leider durch "verpilzen" verendet.
> ...



Keine Angst, ich bin ebenfalls ein Befürworter von C&R (was sonst!?) und wenn ich eine BaFo zurücksetze, geschieht dies möglichst schonend und i.d.R. ohne Fotosession. Dieses Exemplar ist jetzt eingefroren und wird zu einem besonderen Anlass geräuchert.

Alles gut. 

Was mir allerdings noch viel wichtiger ist als das Thema "Fotosession außerhalb ihres Elementes"...

Verwendet Einzelhaken! Verwendet Einzelhaken! Verwendet Einzelhaken!

Der Schaden durch Drillinge ist meiner Meinung nach um Einiges höher als eine "ungünstige" Behandlung einer Forelle, die wieder zurückgesetzt werden soll.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

6,5cm ist für mich wohl ein Mini-Köder. Die fetten Forellen packen locker 12-15cm


----------



## sbE (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> 6,5cm ist für mich wohl ein Mini-Köder. Die fetten Forellen packen locker 12-15cm



Das liegt alles im Auge des Betrachters, aber Mini-Wobbler für Forellen liegen imho zwischen 2 und 5 cm. 6 bis ca. 8 cm halte ich persönlich für normal groß. Und alles ab 9 oder 10cm halte ich für Maxi.

Aber 12-15cm ist schon extrem...macht das Angeln auf BaFos damit überhaupt noch Spaß!? Da beißt doch sicherlich nur alle paar Stunden einmal ein Fisch, oder? Mal abgesehen davon wäre mir der zusätzliche Streß durch passendes (schwereres) Gerät echt zu viel...stundenlanges Waten, Kraxeln und Werfen mit einer mittleren Spinnrute...uhhhhh 

Aber im Endeffekt soll man sich ja eh an dem vorhandenen Futterangebot orientieren. Genau deswegen laufen bei uns zur Zeit 8 cm große Wobbler im Barschdesign wohl auch recht gut.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Habe mich die ganzen Jahre am Futterangebot orientiert und sehr sehr viele Forellen gefangen, aber die Forellen ab 45 waren eher seltener. Ich bin nun nach den ganzen Jahren auf die großen aus. Selbst bei den großen Wobblern fange ich viele mittlere nebenbei.  Große fängt man nicht jeden Tag,  aber   öfter als wenn ich mit kleinen Ködern fische. Ich verwende auch Einzelhaken und release die Fische.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## W-Lahn (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Ich verwende auch Einzelhaken und release die Fische



Wow! |supergri


----------



## sbE (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Ich bin nun nach den ganzen Jahren auf die großen aus. Selbst bei den großen Wobblern fange ich viele mittlere nebenbei.  Große fängt man nicht jeden Tag,  aber   öfter als wenn ich mit kleinen Ködern fische.



Mir geht's ähnlich..obwohl ich mich (noch!?) nicht in diesen Dimensionen bewege. Vor ein paar Jahren war neben Spinnern (bis Größe 2) Wobbler um 6cm noch der größten Köder in meiner Box. Inzwischen sind die kleinsten Modelle 6cm und die Größten 9cm. 

Dadurch fange ich selektiv und auch mehr Exemplare über 40...zum Wohle der kleinen Untermaßigen. Eigentlich eine Win-Win-Situation. 

Wahrscheinlich lässt man sich viel zu viel von diesem Angelzeitungsblah beeinflussen...dem verlängerten Arm der Tackleindustrie.


----------



## ulfisch (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kann ich nur bestätigen ich bin von 5cm über 6-7cm bei 10cm gelandet..
Obwohl ich auch mit den jleinen alles von Barsch über Döbel und Forelle bis Hecht gefangen habe schätze ich die höhere Wurfweite der größeren Wobbler, und fange genau so#h


----------



## randio (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich bleibe bei 4-7cm, da ich die bequem mit meiner Light Rute (1-7g) werfen kann. Auf alles andere habe ich auf Forelle keine Lust. Ist aber total subjektiv!


----------



## Drunja (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Und wieder ein paar Fotos vom letzten Sonntag.










Und ein kurzes Video, aber nicht vom letzten Sonntag. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBP432qkUTc


----------



## Frosch38 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Drunja
Petri zu deinen Forellen, so ein Bach wo man Auswerfen kann ist auch nicht schlecht :m


----------



## W-Lahn (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Drunja: Sehr geile Bilder #6 In welchem Bundesland befindet sich dein Gewässer?


----------



## Bruno 01 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Okidoki...gestern habe ich für 2014 die ersehnte 50er Schallmauer durchbrochen. 52cm und wohlgenährte 1,8 kg.
> 
> Auch wenn es so aussieht, aber der Wobbler auf dem Bild ist kein Mini-Wobbler (6,5cm).


 

Sehr schöner Fisch,echt goil #6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hat jemand zufällig mal diesen Blinker ausprobiert?

http://www.forellen-angeln.com/Koed...-Plaettchen/Balzer-Forellen-Blinker-Gold.html

Habe mir die mal geholt, bin aber jetzt etwas am zweifeln ob nicht 2,5cm doch etwas klein sind...


----------



## Drunja (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke, danke, danke 



W-Lahn schrieb:


> @ Drunja: Sehr geile Bilder #6 In welchem Bundesland befindet sich dein Gewässer?


In NRW.


----------



## W-Lahn (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Drunja schrieb:


> Danke, danke, danke
> 
> 
> In NRW.



Nice! Hätte jetzt eher auf Süddeutschland getippt. Hab mir mal deinen Youtube-Kanal reingezogen, schöne Videos #6 Du scheinst auch viel in Osteuropa unterwegs zu sein!?


----------



## W-Lahn (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



D1985 schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig mal diesen Blinker ausprobiert?
> 
> http://www.forellen-angeln.com/Koed...-Plaettchen/Balzer-Forellen-Blinker-Gold.html
> 
> Habe mir die mal geholt, bin aber jetzt etwas am zweifeln ob nicht 2,5cm doch etwas klein sind...



Die Größe wird nicht das Problem sein, aber das geringe Gewicht: niedrige Wurfweite, schlechtes Strömungsverhalten und  kommt  wahrscheinlich nicht schnell genug auf deine gewünschte Tiefe...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hmm muss ich probieren. Da wo ich fische ist es um die 50cm tief und wenig Strömung...außer halt wenn es geregnet hat. Mit der Wurfweite wirds sicher eng...meine Rute (Teton Trout) hat 2-15g WG....mal sehn.

Wollte mir noch andere Blinker holen:

http://www.angelplatz.de/Cormoran_Toro_UL_weiss_3cm_4g--bc0002?referer=froogle&gclid=CjgKEAjwt4-dBRCDnaTUn-mC_0oSJAC4Q6kGQPkFP1h7tFABRgZsDlXugPDIOIH9f4eJ1jSKoh8mAfD_BwE

sind sicher etwas besser geeignet.


----------



## Drunja (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Nice! Hätte jetzt eher auf Süddeutschland getippt. Hab mir mal deinen Youtube-Kanal reingezogen, schöne Videos #6 Du scheinst auch viel in Osteuropa unterwegs zu sein!?



In Osteuropa war ich bis jetzt nur ein mal, |supergri bei der Weltmeisterschaft im Forellenangeln 2013 in Tschechien, aber leider nur als Zuschauer und Kameramann. Habe für einen forum das Video über diese Weltmeisterschaft gemacht.
Ich bin in Sibirien geboren und aufgewachsen, das ist aber schon Asien.|supergri


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hat hier wer zufällig Erfahrung mit diesen Wobblern?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ikiru-Mini-C...elsport_Köder_Futter&var=&hash=item5d4d099482

Wollte diese einsetzen, wenn ich mit Spinner oder Blinker nicht an den Standort der Forellen komme...also den Wobbler treiben lassen. Sehen für mich recht interessant aus diese Dinger und kosten auch nicht viel...die Wobbler werden dann natürlich noch umgerüstet auf Einzelhaken...


----------



## sbE (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich kenne die Köder nicht, aber der Illex Chubby/Cherry Style geht eigentlich immer. Allerdings beißt darauf auch alles. Selektiv fangen kann man mit solchen kleinen Cranks eher nicht.

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xollix (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey,
vor ner knappen Stunde beim Aalanssitz ne knappe 40er rausgeholt... von "Bachforellenppirsch" kann da ja eigentlich nicht mehr die Rede sein .
Aber es zeigt sich mal wieder: die Dicksten erwische ich immer Nachts.
Gruß


----------



## Drunja (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns fängt man auch ab und zu mal eine vernünftige.





auf dem Foto ist mein Kumpel.....


----------



## sbE (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri! Wie viel Zentimeter sind das? Weitwinkel-Aufnahmen täuschen da ja manchmal. ;-)

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hezaru (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wahnsinn!!
Ich schätze mal auf 95 cm;+|bigeyes


----------



## wobbler68 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo

Das ist doch mal eine schöne Bachforelle.
Ist schön zu wissen das solche noch in freier "Wildbahn" vorkommen.Solche kapitale sieht man sonst nur aus Forellen anlagen.


Bei mir ist es von der Ellenbeuge bis zu den Fingerkuppen 35 cm.Ich bin 174 cm,der Fänger wohl etwas größer.
Also schätze ich ,den Fisch,mal auf +- 80 cm.


----------



## Drunja (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke, danke,danke, aber es waren keine 95cm und nicht mal 80cm, nur 62


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri. Um diese Größe zu haben müsste ich 2 Durchschnittsforellen zusammen legen....meine Größte dieses Jahr hatte nur 35 #q


----------



## Spiderpike (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute hab ich auch mal ne grössere erwischt.....ne 55er...|rolleyes


----------



## Niklas1802 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Passiert das bei euch auch häufiger, dass die Tauchschaufel der kleinen Wobbler abbricht? 
Habe die abgebrochene dann ausgebaut und selber eine gebastelt. Die Wobbler fange alle auch wieder. Allerdings ziehen sie meist immer etwas zu einer Seite.
Habt ihr vielleicht eine Vorlage einer guten Tauchschaufel? Habe im Internet schon gesucht aber nichts passendes gefunden. Wenn ich es Frei-Hand mache tritt oben genanntes Problem auf.
Kennt ihr Wobbler die eine besonders stabile Tauchschaufel haben?


----------



## Michael_05er (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hab erst einmal eine Schaufel ersetzt, bei einem größeren Wobbler und fange seitdem super mit dem. Bei kleinen ist das sicher schwieriger. Hab die Schaufel aus einem Trennstück einer Twisterbox gebaut. Hab mich dabei für eine sehr eckige Schaufel entschieden, das habe ich symmetrischer hinbekommen. Ich denke, dein Problem ist, dass die Schaufel nicht symmetrisch genug wird. Hast Du eine Schablone?
Grüße, Michael


----------



## sbE (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ist mir noch nie passiert mit der Tauchschaufel. Teilweise sehen manche Wobbler von mir schon extrem mitgenommen aus (total zerkratzte Flanken und Schaufel) aber abgebrochen ist mir noch nie etwas.

Und dabei fliegt öfter mal einer gegen einen Stein am Ufer, eine Wand oder sowas. Ganz zu schweigen von grundnahem "gewobbel".

Welche Modell betrifft das denn?


----------



## Niklas1802 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Eine Schablone mache ich mir schon. Jedoch auch nur per Hand. Beim Test im Gartenteich erkennt mann nur schwer dass er minimal zu einer zieht. Meist sieht man es erst vor Ort wenn man ihn gegen die Strömung zieht.
Es handelt sich dabei um die AEW Handmade Wobbler. Allerdings ist mir beim Ugly Duckling auch schon eine Schaufel gebrochen. Bis jetzt habe ich die Wobbler nicht gewechselt weil sie einfach so unglaublich fängig sind.


----------



## Besorger (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

mal ein paar forellis


----------



## wobbler68 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo

@Niklas1802

Manchmal hilft es schon den Wobbler ,falls du einen Wirbel benutzt,anders herum einzuhaken.
Sonst hilft nur eine Kante etwas abschleifen(Sandpapier) und den lauf testen.
Das ganze dann so oft wiederholen bis er wieder läuft.

Oder mach dir von der Tauchschaufel,von einem gut laufenden Wobbler, eine Kopie auf Papier .
Papier unter die Tauchschaufel legen ,mit einem Stift die Konturen nachziehen.Ausscheiden und schon hast du deine Vorlage.


----------



## u-see fischer (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> @Niklas1802
> 
> ...



Alternativ den Verkäufer kontaktieren, ev. kann man von den Tauchschaufeln einige nachordern. Adrian ist ein echt netter und hilfsbereiter Kerl.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute gabs 2 Bachforellen (25 und 27cm) Kamen unbeschadet zurück ins Wasser. Danach habe ich einer dicken Forelle direkt auf den Kopf geworfen und weg war sie...habe die überhaupt nicht gesehen...


----------



## sbE (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das ist mir gestern doch tatsächlich ein irgendwo entflohene Besatz/Teichforelle (51cm/1,7kg) an den Haken gegangen...zumindest entnehme ich das mal den Brustflossen, die offenbar nicht die Strömung und die Beschaffenheit eines Forellenbaches gewohnt sind. Aber egal, der Räucherofen wird sich freuen.


----------



## Silverfish1 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ sbE kannst du mir sagen was du für eine Combo du fischt ? Bin schon seid langem am überlegen mir ne BC zum Forellenangeln zukaufen.

Lieben Dank !


----------



## Schnürlwascher (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



> was du für eine Combo du fischt



Sieht aus wie eine Shimano Scorpion 1001 xt auf einer Okuma One Rod. |wavey:


----------



## sbE (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> @ sbE kannst du mir sagen was du für eine Combo du fischt ?





Schnürlwascher schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie eine Shimano Scorpion 1001 xt auf einer Okuma One Rod. |wavey:



Volltreffer! Die XT ist allerdings noch getunt, damit ich Köder um die 4gr auch weit und vor allem genau (!) werfen kann. Spule und Kugellager habe ich ersetzt (Avail Microcast Honeycomb Spool  + AIR CERAMIC Bearing Kit von www.hedgehog-studio.co.jp).

Mit der BC am Forellenbach ist aber echt eine Herausforderung, ich musste viel üben damit Rollwurf, Pitching usw. tadellos klappen. Ein Forellenbach verzeiht dir aufgrund der Enge und den vielen Hindernissen im und am Gewässer nur sehr selten einen Fehler beim Werfen mit der BC. Aber egal, hat man die Würfe erstmal sicher drauf, dann ist die BC der Statio überlegen (flache Würfe parallel zur Wasseroberfläche unter Büsche und Bäume, punktgenaues Anwerfen von Hotspots...usw...). Das macht echt eine Menge Spaß!! Der Spaß hat allerdings auch seinen Preis. :/


----------



## randio (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Das ist mir gestern doch tatsächlich ein irgendwo entflohene Besatz/Teichforelle (51cm/1,7kg) an den Haken gegangen...zumindest entnehme ich das mal den Brustflossen, die offenbar nicht die Strömung und die Beschaffenheit eines Forellenbaches gewohnt sind. Aber egal, der Räucherofen wird sich freuen.


 
Traumhafter Fisch!!! Geiler als jede Bafo!!!


----------



## sbE (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



randio schrieb:


> Traumhafter Fisch!!! Geiler als jede Bafo!!!



Naja, nicht wirklich. ;-) Ich mag BaFos lieber. Zum Glück ist mir letztens auch eine Ü50er BaFo in's Netz gegangen, sonst hätte ich jetzt einen echten Gewissenskonflikt.  

Aber ich muss schon zugeben, eine der schönsten Zeichnungen die ich bei Regenbognern jemals gesehen habe. Normalerweise gibt's viel weniger Punkte und die Farben beschränken sich auf Silber und  Rosa.


----------



## Bonifaz (4. August 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*






Schöne stramme Bachi ...  #6
vom 1. August


----------



## Angler 212 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

war heut auch wieder am bach, habs aber keine 15 min ausgehalten...
wenn man nur drei sekunden stehen bleibt kleben einem gleich 20 mücken am ganzen körper
sowas macht kein spaß...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war vorgestern und gestern los, gab 2 maßige vor 2 Tagen und eine kleine Bachforelle. Gestern war ich nur eine Stunde, 2 untermaßige Forellen, 2 Fehlbisse und einen guten Fisch verloren....schon doof, wenn man nicht merkt das der Haken total stumpf ist.


----------



## grenth (5. August 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Biss auf Sicht und auf Mais.
Eigentlich hatte ich ja ehr auf die fetten Karpfen spekuliert, aber was schmackhaftes ist mir natürlich auch recht. 
44cm hatte sie.


----------



## Niklas1802 (7. August 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Offensichtlich schaffen einige Regenbogenforellen sich doch ans Nahrungsangebot anzupassen. Vielleicht war es aber auch Zufall


----------



## sbE (8. August 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Niklas1802 schrieb:


> Offensichtlich schaffen einige Regenbogenforellen sich doch ans Nahrungsangebot anzupassen. Vielleicht war es aber auch Zufall



Holla die Waldfee! Bei Barschen und Hechten kennt man das ja, aber bei Forellen habe ich so etwas noch nicht gesehen. Die war wohl ganz schön angenervt. ;-)


----------



## Spiderpike (10. August 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heut früh war ich wieder Unterwegs und konnte diese schöne 52er catchen


----------



## sbE (10. August 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Tolle rote Punkte...Petri! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wizard2 (10. August 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

wunderschöne tupfen:m


----------



## Drunja (26. August 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Geht keiner mehr auf Forellen angeln?
 Ich war gestern ganzen Tag am wasser und hatte wieder das Glück, hier die größte von gestern - 57cm.


----------



## sbE (26. August 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

57 ist natürlich eine Hausnummer, Glückwunsch! Bei uns läuft es zur Zeit eher schlecht...die Maßigen sind rar und schlau geworden. Komischerweise haben wir auch ziemlich wenig Wasser. Ende August ist das zwar relativ normal, aber dieses Jahr ist es ja alles andere als trocken und heiß. Komisch.

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaka (26. August 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Grandios. Petri!

Die leichte Forellenspinnfischerei am Fließgewässer ist einfach die spannendeste und beste #6


----------



## captn-ahab (26. August 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wirklich geile Bilder!

Leider gibts hier kein Gewässer an dem dies möglich ist.


----------



## Spiderpike (26. August 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sehr schöner Fang Drunja....Petri

Ich geh eigentlich nur auf Forellenjagd. Ich fange nur gerne was ich auch gerne esse. Und für mich gibts nix spanenderes als fischen in der Forellenregion


----------



## Drunja (26. August 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke Jungs. 
Von März bis Oktober gidts für mich keine anderen Fische außer Bachforellen.


----------



## sbE (26. August 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Drunja schrieb:


> Von März bis Oktober gidts für mich keine anderen Fische außer Bachforellen.



So muss das sein!


----------



## Dakarangus (27. August 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich hatte hier vor einer weile mal wegen Einzelhaken und Spinnern gefragt, drunja hat mir den Tipp mit Hakengröße 4 von Gamakatsu gegeben, also die Bissausbeute ist wirklich gut, ein wenig schlechter als mit Drilling, aber dafür hab ich dann kaum noch Aussteiger, was hängt, landet auch im Kescher!
Ich bin sicher, unterm Strich fange ich damit mehr Forellen!


----------



## sbE (27. August 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Ich hatte hier vor einer weile mal wegen Einzelhaken und Spinnern gefragt, drunja hat mir den Tipp mit Hakengröße 4 von Gamakatsu gegeben, also die Bissausbeute ist wirklich gut, ein wenig schlechter als mit Drilling, aber dafür hab ich dann kaum noch Aussteiger, was hängt, landet auch im Kescher!
> Ich bin sicher, unterm Strich fange ich damit mehr Forellen!



Mit anderen Haken kommst du auf Drillingsniveau. Die Gamakatsu sind recht dick. Mit Vanfooks bist du bei Bafos besser dran.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=270001


----------



## Der Boris (27. August 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Wirklich geile Bilder!
> 
> Leider gibts hier kein Gewässer an dem dies möglich ist.



Na klar gibts in deiner Nähe auch Bafo Gewässer! Einmal gibts die Lippe und die Bocholter Aa, wo man auch Tageskarten für kaufen kann.

Bin heute erst auf diesen Thread gestoßen, geh am liebsten an mein Hausgewässer zum Bafo angeln! Meine größte war bislang 55cm lang!

Gruß, Boris


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (27. August 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



> Bocholter Aa,



Das ist mein Hausgewässer und ich habe einmal als Kind gesehen, wie eine gertenschlanke 55er Bafo gefangen wurde. Seither nicht mehr.


----------



## Drunja (7. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute, drei Stunden angeln und nur eine maßige....


----------



## sbE (7. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Was ich dich schon immer mal fragen wollte, Drunja...wie schaffst du es, dass die Bafos mal einen Moment still halten? Normalerweise zappeln die Biester doch ohne Ende. Meine Fotos entstehen daher nur von Forellen, die ich auch entnehme. 

Verrate mal deinen Trick. Bauchmassage? Musik? Hypnose? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaka (7. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Aber generell. Denke ich mir bei allen möglichen Fangbildern.


----------



## Drunja (7. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

*sbE*, *Kaka*, glaubt mir, 90 % Bafos die ich fange, schwimmen wieder. 
Natürlich zappeln sie und versuchen abzuhauen, ich lasse sie kurz im Kescher liegen, sie beruhigen sich, dann suche ich mir eine gute Stelle aus, von wo sie nicht so einfach abhauen können. Wie man auch auf dem letzten Foto sieht, hängt die Forelle noch am Wobbler, sie hat auch paar mal versucht abzuhauen, es ist ihr aber nicht gelungen.


----------



## glavoc (13. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sodele jetzt ich auch mal, 56cm & 2,1kg:


----------



## Spiderpike (13. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sauber.......haste nen Foto?


----------



## Drunja (15. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ein paar von Gestern.


----------



## Forellenberti (16. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Drunja,

Petri Heil zu den Bachforellen. Welche Wobbler und welche Größe nimmst Du denn so?

Gruß Forellenberti


----------



## xbsxrvxr (16. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

moinsen,
dickes petri in die runde!

und @drunja...hammer bilder, echt wunderschöne fische:k#6

bachforellenangeln ist zwar überhaupt nicht meins(ich stelle mich lieber in die ostsee), aber bei diesen bildern kann man schon ins träumen geraten...klasse


----------



## Drunja (16. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

*Forellenberti*, *observer*, Petri Dank, es freut mich sehr dass Euch meine Fotos gefallen.



Forellenberti schrieb:


> @Drunja,
> 
> Welche Wobbler und welche Größe nimmst Du denn so?



Wie man oben auf den Fotos sieht, die beiden Forellen, und nicht nur sie, wurden mit einem Basara 70 SP von Lucky John gefangen.
Meine Lieblingswobbler sind auch *PONTOON21 CRACK JACK SP-SR 48 und 58 mm*, *PONTOON21 CHEERFUL 40 SP-SR*, *PONTOON 21 PREFERENCE Minnow 75 SP-SR*, *Team Cormoran Iwashi Minnow baby trout 6.5cm 4g*, *TEAM CORMORAN HIROKO MINNOW SR BABY TROUT 5,0cm/ 2,9g
*, aber auch nicht die ganz billigen *Ryuki Spearhead von DUO, D Contact von Smith.
* #6


----------



## sbE (16. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Für den Duo Ryuki Spearhead muss ich auch mal eine Lanze brechen, besonders der 60S ist ein Dauerbrenner bei mir. Und den Cormoran Iwashi Minnow muss ich ebenfalls mal lobend erwähnen...darauf geht immer was und nebenbei ist er sehr günstig! Ehrlich gesagt könnte ich mit den 2 Modellen 90% meiner Angeltrips erfolgreich gestalten...aber naja, dass wäre ja viel zu langweilig. ;-)

Der neue Rigge 70SP von Zipbaits läuft aber auch sehr erfolgreich (ist dem Basara 70SP augenscheinlich sehr ähnlich).

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lommel (17. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dann auch ein paar von mir, aus den letzten zwei Wochen












Besonders freue ich mich über die Äsche, nicht kapital aber man ist ja froh das es Sie noch gibt.

@Drunja: Petri, Bombenfische#6


----------



## glavoc (17. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

heute Mittag am Bächle:
lg und Petri !
|wavey:


----------



## Basti aus Kassel (17. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moi moin

War auch vorhin mal am Forellenbach und konnte nur ein paar Forellen überlisten, davon zwei über 35cm. Waren heute sehr launisch. Normalesweise zerfetzen die mir meine 3" Keitech Easy Shiner .
Morgen mal an eine Strecke, an der ich der einzige Angler bin seit Jahren. Größe bis jetzt 52cm und 1200g.
Bach ist nur 3m breit und meistens 25cm tief, im Gumpen mal 1,5m.


----------



## Laub10 (17. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Heil tolle fische


----------



## Basti aus Kassel (19. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

#h
Hatte sich echt gelohnt.
Zwei 43er Bachforellen und zahlreiche von 20 aufwärts. Haben gekämpft wie die Wilden, gleich aus dem Wasser rausgesprungen oder ab in die Wurzeln. Einfach geil.

Dazu mußte ich noch entflohene Regenbogenforellen aus nem Zwischenteich fangen.
Am Ende waren es dann 12 Stück zwischen 43-47 cm an einer leichten 1,8m ABU Vendetta. Da ging schon mal die Bremse an :q.

Leider mußten wieder 8 Keitech Easy Shiner in 3" dran glauben.
Ich kann die Dinger echt nur empfehlen:m. Fangen wie Sau#6


----------



## sbE (19. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Apropos Easy Shiner, mein Gummi-Tipp für Bafo's sind die kleinen Lunker City Shaker in 3,25"...ich schneide vom Kopf meist noch ca. 1 cm ab, dann passt die Länge besser.

Auffällig ist, dass der Shaker und der Shiner sich doch sehr ähnlich sind:

shaker:








shiner:


----------



## Wogner Sepp (19. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Was soll da ähnlich sein?
Die Farbe?
Da kann ich auch den FinS mit nem Megalodon vergleichen.
Schwanzteller und damit Lauf haben sie auch völlig unterschiedliche


----------



## sbE (19. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Was soll da ähnlich sein?
> Die Farbe?
> Da kann ich auch den FinS mit nem Megalodon vergleichen.
> Schwanzteller und damit Lauf haben sie auch völlig unterschiedliche



???

- großer runder Schwanzteller = viel Aktion
- nach hinten sehr dünn zulaufende Form = sehr beweglich
- hochrückig bzw. flacher Körper = flankend
- flacher Körper + großer Schwanzteller = stark flankend

Also ich sehe da schon sehr viel Gemeinsamkeiten. ;-) Meiner Meinung nach macht die dritte bzw. vierte Eigenschaft den Unterschied...BaFo's stehen einfach auf stark flankende Köder jeder Art (zumindest in unserer Gegend).

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wogner Sepp (19. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das Flanken hat nicht viel bis garnix mit der Körperform zu tun.
Easy Shiner flankt nicht mal annähernd so wie der Shaker und läuft auch anders, durch den Kiel am Schwanzteller...


----------



## sbE (19. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Das Flanken hat nicht viel bis garnix mit der Körperform zu tun.



Schonmal das flanken von hochrückigen und gedrungenen Körpern verglichen? Und hast du wirklich schonmal den ganz kleinen (!) Shaker benutzt?

Aber egal...Du hast deine Meinung. Unsere Diskussion führt in's nichts.

Nachtrag: Hast's geschafft, hab mir ein Päkchen Shiner bestellt. ;-) Jetzt will ich es genau wissen und mache nächste Woche den direkten Vergleich. Sollte mich meine Erinnerung an den Shiner wirklich so täuschen? To be continued....


----------



## Spiderpike (19. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

WIE und mit WELCHEN Jighead ichs mach ist sehr entscheident fürs flanken...
Aber bei den Farben nehme ich auch gerne Gold/Orange/Schwarz....auch bei Minnows und Spinnern...

Leider ist die Forellensaison bald vorbei...nur noch knapp 2 Wochen


----------



## randio (21. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Das Flanken hat nicht viel bis garnix mit der Körperform zu tun.
> Easy Shiner flankt nicht mal annähernd so wie der Shaker und läuft auch anders, durch den Kiel am Schwanzteller...


 
Kann ich nur bestätigen, der Shiner hat ABSOLUT keine Ähnlichkeit mit nem Shaker!

Und "eigentlich" flankt der ES auch nicht.
Zumindest nicht wenn man ihn gerade aufzieht. 

Ansonsten teils schöne Fische!

ABER, man muss nicht jede kleine Forelle in der Hand halten oder auf Steinen ablegen. Man KANN den Haken auch schonend im Wasser entfernen und sich trotzdem freuen...


----------



## Teimo (21. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War auch mal wieder unterwegs und hab außer meinem Finger auch ne schöne 39er erwischt.


----------



## Spiderpike (21. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Urrrrg.........Petri zur Forelle....
Mit dem gehakten Finger kannst Du jetzt den Woppler auch ohne Rute durchs Wasser führen 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=291874


----------



## sbE (21. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Tja, Einzelhaken schonen nicht nur den Fisch. ;-)


----------



## Drunja (21. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Eine Feierabend Forelle vom Freitag - 46 cm


----------



## Spiderpike (21. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Tolle Forelle und tolles Foto Drunja


----------



## Drunja (21. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

*Spiderpike*, danke.


----------



## Sherminator (22. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin,

da ich dieses jahr leider wenig erfolgreich war was die getupften angeht und die Saison jetzt ja leider vorbei ist wollte ich mich bis nächstes Jahr mal ein bisschen mehr mit der Materie auseinandersetzen und habe auch gleich mal eine Frage.

Das Tremarella fischen am See beherrsche ich inzwischen ganz gut, jetzt will ich etwas mehr praxis am Fließgewässer sammeln und da scheitert es schon an der Rutenauswahl.
Zu was ratet ihr 2,40 oder lieber 2,70m?
Steckrute ist klar ;-)
Passige Rollen sind vorhanden.
Fischen möchte ich ausschließlich mit spinnern der größe 0-1 und wobblern zwischen 2 und 5cm.

Ich habe bisher die Chakka von Sänger am Teich genutzt und mit ihr auch schon ein paar echt kapitale Forellen und Saiblinge landen können, meint ihr die geht in 2,70 auch am Bach oder ist sie doch etwas zu fein?

Danke schonmal und tight lines


----------



## sbE (22. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wie groß ist denn dein Fließgewässer?

Grundsätzlich sind 2,70 viel zu lang. 2,40 könnten evtl. noch passen bei einem mittleren Fluss. Am Forellenbach sind aber aufgrund des Uferbewuchses und der geringen Reichweiten 2,10 definitiv besser. WG hängt von der Köderwahl ab...wobei man sich immer noch einen kleinen Bonus dazurechnen darf...zwecks Strömungsdruck (auch wenn man nie direkt gegen die Strömung angelt). 

Spinner mit 0-1 sind schon sehr klein, ich persönlich angle nicht mit solchen Winzlingen...denn damit fängst du unheimlich viele kleine Forellen. Wobbler unter 5 cm benutze ich persönlich auch schon länger nicht mehr. Die kleinen Forellen sind sehr empfindlich und sollten geschont werden, wirklich etwas damit anfangen kannst du schließlich auch nicht. Mit Spinnern ab Größe 2 und Wobblern ab 5 oder 6 cm angelst du selektiv auf Forellen ab 20/25 cm...das passt dann schon eher. Ich habe stellenweise Wobbler mit 8 cm dran, benutze am liebsten aber 6-7 cm. 6-7cm sind für mich der ideale Kompromiss zwischen selektivem Angeln auf (weitestgehend) maßige Forellen und Angelspaß (Bisshäufigkeit). Aber keine Regel ohne Ausnahme, ich habe einen stark flankenden 8cm Wobbler auf den nahezu alle Größen beißen...ein echter Dauerbrenner auf den immer was geht.

Achja, zumindest bei Wobblern bitte noch Einzelhaken verwenden...bei Spinnern kann man sich drüber streiten.

Ich habe zwar noch nie am Forellenpuff geangelt, aber ich denke die Angelei am Teich und Forellbach kann unterschiedlicher gar nicht sein. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass man komplett anderes Equipment brauch...ist aber nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## Sherminator (22. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey,

danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Also die Hausgewässer hier sind eher Bäche bzw kleinere Flüsse von 3-6m breite und so 0,5-3m tiefe.
Einzelhaken steht ausser frage da mir Drillinge alleine schon wegen zurückschnallender Hänger zu heikel ist.
Ich gebe Dir recht das man eher selekti fischen sollte, dennoch musste ich zumindest diese Saison die Erfahrung machen das sobald ich spinner > 1 bzw wobbler >3-4cm, gefischt habe blieben jegliche Bisse aus.
Bin aber wie gesagt noch in der findungsphase und kenne auch erst so 2-3 Spots wo ich persönlich weiss das da ab und an Bafos stehen.
Bezüglich der Länge hatte ich halt an was längeres gedacht um reseren zu haben falls man doch mal am stillgewässer fischen will und wurfdistanz braucht.
Und ich finde bei ruten so ab 10g wg das sie einfach zu steif sind und ich einfach nicht den richtigen kontakt zum köder habe.
Ich sehe schon muss noch viel lernen ;-)


----------



## sbE (22. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also ich an deiner Stelle würde mir ein 2,10 Rute zulegen bzw. habe ich das vor Jahren eh schon gemacht, nachdem ich mit einer 2,40er angefangen hatte. 

Das Verhalten der Rute (Steifheit etc.) würde ich nicht am WG festmachen, sondern an der Aktion. Twitchst du auch mal Wobbler (was ich nur empfehlen kann), dann darf die Rute ruhig eine parabolische (regular taper) oder semi-parabolische (regular fast taper) Aktion haben....also bloß keine Schlabberspitze. Ich bevorzuge diese Aktion auch für Spinner, da die Dinger schon mächtig Druck aufbauen können und man dann keine Bisse mehr merkt....vor allem wenn man quer zur Strömung angelt. Meine Berkley Skeletor mit 2,40m und 4-24gr war damals ein echter Fehlkauf (Spitzenaktion + 2,40m = Katastrophe).

Ich habe eine Shimano Aori White 2,10 7-13gr an der Statio und ich spüre genau ob der Wobbler gerade bei einem Stein anklopft, ich einen Ast erwische oder der Köder einen Biss bekommen hat. An der Baitcaster habe ich sogar eine 7-20gr Rute (2m) und auch da merke ich was ich merken muss, aber die ist schon grenzwertig steif. Zur Zeit teste ich noch eine 3,5-7gr Rute für die Baitcaster (für die ganz leichten Sachen)...mal schauen wie die sich machen wird (zur Zeit ist leider noch Hochwasser). Werfen geht damit schonmal besser, aber ob die dem Strömungsdruck im Fließgewässer standhalten wird, wird sich noch zeigen.

Aber naja, die WG-Angaben sind von Hersteller zu Hersteller eh total unterschiedlich...von daher....


----------



## Anthe (22. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Drunja: Respekt, Deine Fangfotos haben schon Kalenderniveau. Sieht jedesmal richtig "geil" aus. Mit was machst Du die Aufnahmen, wenn man fragen darf? #6


----------



## sbE (22. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Der Frage schließe ich mich mal an, meine Handyfotos gehen mir auf den Senkel und meine schicke Olympus kann ich schlecht unterbringen bzw. will ich sie nicht “einsauen“.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sherminator (22. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da kann ich (denke ich)l weiterhelfen ;-)
Ich habe für solche Fälle immer eine Bridgecam dabei (am liebsten eine von den älteren Canon PS ab S3IS aufwärts) sind günstig in der Bucht zu bekommen echt robust leicht und kommen ohne lästiges Objektivwechseln aus
Was ich besonders an denen liebe, der Super Makro Mode
Aber ich denke mal das drunja hier schon mit einer dlsr mit festbrennweite arbeitet oder;?.


----------



## u-see fischer (22. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Anthe schrieb:


> .....Mit was machst Du die Aufnahmen, wenn man fragen darf? #6



Mit einer Nikon Coolpix 6300, kann man so den Details der Bilddatei entnehmen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute auch mal wieder am Bach. Es gab 3 Barsche und 5 Forellen. Alle auf 2er Spinner in silber. Die Barsche, sowie 2 Forellen habe ich gefangen als ich den Spinner gegen die Strömung einholte (war aber nur im Zeitlupentempo möglich)


----------



## Drunja (23. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Anthe schrieb:


> @Drunja: Respekt, Deine Fangfotos haben schon Kalenderniveau. Sieht jedesmal richtig "geil" aus. Mit was machst Du die Aufnahmen, wenn man fragen darf? #6


Danke dir. 
*u-see fischer* hat schon die Frage beantwortet, es ist eine Nikon Coolpix 6300 und ein wenig korrigierung am PC.
Die Kamera habe ich seit zwei Jahren und leider schon ein paar Kratzer auf der Linse.#q


----------



## sbE (23. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nachdem ich mein DSLR-Moloch 2011 verkauft habe (Gewicht, Größe), bin ich mittlerweile im Systemkameralager sehr glücklich geworden. Ich denke ich werde mir neben meiner Olympus OMD noch eine kleine Mini-Variante (ebenfalls nach MFT Standard) holen....Pancake Festbrennweite drauf und gut ist's.

Irgendwie muss das mal was werden, sonst blutet mir bei Drunja's Bildern auf ewig das Herz. ;-)

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sherminator (23. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Für ne kompakte eine echt erstaunlich gute Bildqualität hätte jetzt nicht auf so eine kleine nicht grad lichtstarke miniknipse getippt!

Aber um nochmal auf mein "Problem" zurück zu kommen zu was für einem WG würdet ihr raten ab 5, 8 oder doch lieber 10g aufwärts.

@ Drunja was fischt Du da eigentlich für ein feines Stöckchen finde das Holzinlay doch sehr ansprechend!

@sBe wie gesagt guck einfach mal nach einer günstigen bridge weil selbst ne systemkamera tut echt weh wenn sie soch mal in die Fluten plumst.
Habe meine erste S3IS für 30€ in der Bucht geangelt und die hat einmal baden nach ner Nacht auf der Heizung überlebt ;-)


----------



## Drunja (23. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



> Drunja was fischt Du da eigentlich für ein feines Stöckchen finde das Holzinlay doch sehr ansprechend


Major Craft Finetal  562 L, WG 2-10 gr. :vik:


----------



## sbE (23. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Sherminator schrieb:


> Aber um nochmal auf mein "Problem" zurück zu kommen zu was für einem WG würdet ihr raten ab 5, 8 oder doch lieber 10g aufwärts.



Bei den Mini-Ködern, die du fischen möchest, brauchst du eine Ultra-Light-Rute. Das von Drunja genannte WG seiner Rute (2-10) wäre sicherlich ganz gut, eventuell sogar noch weniger. Auf keinen Fall solltest du über 10 gehen, denn dann spürst du von deinen 0/1er Mepps & Mini/Micro-Wobblern nichts mehr...mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass du diese Leichgewichte auch gar nicht mehr gescheit (und vor allem gezielt) auswerfen kannst.

Was mich etwas irritiert...(die Frage geht an Drunja):

Deine Majorcraft muss ja relativ straff sein, denn die Wobbler die du benutzt haben ja teilweise um die 7cm Länge und somit auch sicherlich mindestens 5-6gr Gewicht...dazu der Strömungsdruck. Twitchst du oder holst du nur ein??


----------



## Fares (24. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin!
Kuze Frage:
Warum erdrückt mich der Eindruck eine kurze Rute beim Bachangeln zu benutzen??
Ich benutze immer Ruten in der Länge 2,40+m. Am liebsten 2,70m.
So hat man doch keine Probleme mehr mit dem direkten Uferbewuchs!
Schließlich ist die Rutenspitze dann quasi über dem Wasser und somit weg vom Uferbewuchs.
Bei einer Rute von 1,80 müsste ich noch näher ans Wasser was mit Schritt und Schreck und weg zu tun hätte.
Denkt da noch wer so wie ich?


----------



## Franky (24. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kurze Antwort: ja!


----------



## sbE (24. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich bin meist im Wasser unterwegs oder schlage mich direkt am Ufer durch. Mit einer langen Rute (ich benutze 2,0 bzw. 2,10) würde ich mich beim werfen ständig im Geäst verheddern...das mehr an Wurfweite brauche ich auch nicht. Außerdem kann man mit einer langen Rute nicht bzw. nicht vernünftig twitchen.

Aber da hat wohl jeder sein Stil am Wasser. Ich kann es mir gar nicht mehr anders vorstellen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kommt drauf an....ich hab 2 Ruten, einmal eine 1,8m und einmal 2,4m. Die kurze Rute nehme ich an Stellen mit vielen Büschen, Bäumen usw. Da ist sie ideal. Mit einer längeren Rute komme ich da nicht lang und wenn Bäume den halben Bach (2m -4m breit) überwachsen kann man mit einer langen Rute nicht werfen...vor allem auch dann nicht, wenn man hinten schon die Büsche im Rücken und kaum Platz zum Werfen hat. Die 2,4m nehme ich an Stellen mit Uferbewuchs oder an Stellen wo ich generell nicht ganz so dicht ans Wasser komme. Hat alles seine Berechtigung...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Fares schrieb:


> Schließlich ist die Rutenspitze dann quasi über dem Wasser und somit weg vom Uferbewuchs.
> Bei einer Rute von 1,80 müsste ich noch näher ans Wasser was mit Schritt und Schreck und weg zu tun hätte.
> Denkt da noch wer so wie ich?



Wenn man am Ufer langlatscht, ist die Überlegung durchaus berechtigt-wenn man in der Wathose unterwegs ist, nicht-ich wate beim Forellenfischen fast ausschließlich im Bach/Fluß flußaufwärts.


----------



## grubenreiner (24. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich denke da auch so und bevorzuge längere Ruten.
Wobei ich kein Spinnfischer bin und das sicher auch einen Riesenunterschied macht. Wenn ich am kleinen Bach mit Pose fische geh ich nie unter 3m, tlw. bis zu 3,9m. Auf Grund darfs etwas kürzer sein. Aber mit den lange  Ruten gelingen wesentlich bessere Pendelwürfe, ich hab bessere Kontrolle der Montage und komm über den Uferbewuchs hinaus.
Jeder wie er mag und möchte.....


----------



## Rhxnxr (24. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wenn man am Ufer langlatscht, ist die Überlegung durchaus berechtigt-wenn man in der Wathose unterwegs ist, nicht-ich wate beim Forellenfischen fast ausschließlich im Bach/Fluß flußaufwärts.



und vertrampelst dabei immer fein Fress- und Laichplätze. Ich wate auch, aber nur da, wo ich muß.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Rhöner schrieb:


> und vertrampelst dabei immer fein Fress- und Laichplätze. Ich wate auch, aber nur da, wo ich muß.




Erzähl doch keinen Scheiß, abgesehen davon, daß wir eine sehr großzügige Schonzeit haben-zur Laichzeit ist bei uns garantiert niemand im Wasser-was sind denn Fressplätze, und wie kann man die vertrampeln??

Ich könnte dir aber, wenn gewünscht, gerne in aller Ausführlichkeit erklären, was du alles vertrampelst, wenn du permanent durch die Ufervegetation steigst...#6


----------



## sbE (24. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich schließe mich Sten uneingeschränkt an.

Btw...wenn man gerade mal richtig selbstzerstörerisch unterwegs ist, einfach mal im Fliegenfischerforum diesen Einwand bringen.


----------



## sbE (24. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Zur Abwechselung hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder aus der Praxis. 

Ich teste gerade für einen Blog eine UL-Rute (3,5-7 gr)  für die Baitcaster. Nach den schweren Hochwassern hier in der Gegend war es heute anfangs zwar schwer, aber der Gummifisch am Jighead war im Endeffekt der Gamechanger...wir haben immer noch so viel Wasser, starke Strömung und Verwirbelungen, dass Wobbler (auch schnell sinkende Modelle) kaum in die "sensiblen Bereiche" kommen. Das ist wohl auch der Grund warum ich alle besseren Fische (ab ca. 35 cm) nur mit dem Gummifisch verhaften konnte. 

Letztendlich war zwischen 25 und 41 alles dabei...und meine Gummis sehen aus wie eine Voodoo-Puppe die mit 1000 Nadelstichen gepiekst wurde.


----------



## Rotes Auge (24. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri!
Wirklich tolle und schöne Fische!

Und BTW Geniaaaale Kamera!


----------



## Rhxnxr (24. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Erzähl doch keinen Scheiß, abgesehen davon, daß wir eine sehr großzügige Schonzeit haben-zur Laichzeit ist bei uns garantiert niemand im Wasser-was sind denn Fressplätze, und wie kann man die vertrampeln??
> 
> Ich könnte dir aber, wenn gewünscht, gerne in aller Ausführlichkeit erklären, was du alles vertrampelst, wenn du permanent durch die Ufervegetation steigst...#6



bei uns vertrampel ich am Ufer nur heruntergefallene Äste und Brennnesseln. 
Wenns bei dir nur Winterlaicher gibt, dann isses ja gut.

Bei uns gibts aber auch noch genug Frühjahrslaicher wie Äsche, Bachschmerle, Stichling oder die Elritze. Und denen kann die ständige Waterei schaden.
Ach ja, *Fressplätze* sind unter anderem Kiesbänke weil sich dort viel mehr verschiedene Insekten befinden, als irgendwo im Schlamm, oder sonstwo.
Aber das weisst du als Superschlauberger ja sowieso #d.


----------



## sbE (24. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Rhöner 

Meinst du nicht, dass du übertreibst? Diese Diskussion führt doch zu nichts...zumal auch du am Ufer irgendwelche Nistplätze von Kleinstlebewesen zertrampelst. Für so peniblen Naturschutz haben wir wohl das falsche Hobby.


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fares (24. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin!
Nimmst du denn die Forellen mit?
Falls nicht: Meinst du nicht auch, dass den BaFos total schnell die "Luft" ausgeht?
Wenn man ab und an an einer Bafo rumdoktorn muss, benötigt sie ja viel Zeit bis sie wieder klar kommt.
Wie lang brauchst du denn für so ein Foto? Kamera rausholen und fertig machen, Forelle "platzieren" und nachplatzieren wenn sie zappelt...
Das muss doch echt dauern oder?
Bei nem Hecht oder nem Karpfen ist es noch was anderes. Aber meiner Erfahrung nach zu urteilen sind Forellen sehr viel empfindlicher!


----------



## sbE (24. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Drunja ist hier zwar der große Fotoschießer, aber da ich ein paar Tricks bei ihm abgeschaut habe, versuche ich mal zu antworten.

Eins vorweg: Meine Kamera baumelt am Schultergurt und ist schell einsatzbereit. 

1.) Fische die ich entnehme, bekommen ein oder zwei Schläge mit dem Fischtöter, dann kurze Fotosession (alles noch an der Rute) und letztendlich der Herzstich. 

2.) Fische die ich zurücksetze, belasse ich ein kurzes Weilchen im gummierten Kescher, welcher noch teilweise im Wasser liegt und warte bis sie sich beruhigt haben. Das geht relativ schnell und erstaunlicherweise bleiben die Fische dann oft auch ruhig, sodass ich diese an Ort und Stelle möglichst an gestraffter Schnur in einem Flachwasserbereich (je nach Untergrund auch mit Kescher) langsam ablege. Dann das kurze Foto. Interessant ist, dass die Fische dann (wenn ich sie zurücksetze) mit einem Affenzahn abzischen...das sagt mir, dass das Prozedere gar nicht so stressig sein kann. Dazu sollte ich vielleicht noch erwähnen, dass ich wate...der Fisch verlässt nie zu 100% sein Element.

Fische, die sich nicht beruhigen...gehen sofort zurück.

Bei meinem letzten Bildbeitrag sind Bild 1 und 5 von Fischen gemacht worden, die ich nach dem Foto zurückgesetzt habe. Sieht man auch an der Augenstellung.


----------



## Fares (24. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke!
Das ist vorbildlich!
Vor allen Dingen der vorletzte Satz zeugt von Verstand!

Welche Kamera nutzt du?

Gruß


----------



## sbE (24. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Fares schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Welche Kamera nutzt du?
> 
> Gruß



Spannend...ich habe diese “Kamera-Lösung“ erst seit 2 Angeltagen, daher kann ich nur mit beschränkter Erfahrung dienen. Nichtsdestotrotz scheint die Geschichte sehr gut zu funktionieren, daher bleibe ich auf jeden Fall dabei.

Ich bin im Systemkamera-Lager zu Haus und habe bereits eine Olympus OMD mit diversen Wechselobjektiven. Zum Angeln war mir diese Kamera aber bisher immer zu Schade und auch etwas  groß (Stichwort Waten).

Ich habe mir nun eine der einfachsten und kleinsten Systemkameras von Olympus mit halbwegs modernen Bildprozessor gebraucht bei ebay ersteigert...für sehr gute 175 Euro. Die E-PM2. 

Darauf steckt eine sehr schlanke 20mm Festbrennweite von Panasonic (Blende 1.7). 

Alles in allem leicht, klein, leistungsstark und passt in einen alten Neopren-Objektivbeutel aus längst vergangenen DSLR-Zeiten. ;-) Der Objektivbeutel hat einen Karabiner und hängt so am Schultergurt meiner Watweste. 

Ich finde die Geschichte eigentlich ziemlich cool. 

Achja, wasserdicht ist die Geschichte natürlich nicht. :-\


----------



## Spiderpike (24. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sehr guter Tipp.....ich werd auch mal zusehen das ich bis zur nächsten Saison eine Kamera erstehe. Da ich auch überwiegend watend unterwegs bin  suche ich auch eine leichte und schnelle Lösung. 
Da ich aber auch noch gelegentlich mit dem Belly auf Seen unterwegs bin bräuchte ich nen Case, sonnst trau ich mich nicht die Kamera mitzunehmen.

Weist Du ob es für die E-PM2 ein Wasserfestes Case gibt? Evtl. mit Öse zum Auftriebskörper(Korken, Schaumstoff etc.) drannmachen damits mir bei verlusst nicht absäuft?


----------



## Rhxnxr (24. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> @Rhöner
> 
> Meinst du nicht, dass du übertreibst? Diese Diskussion führt doch zu nichts...zumal auch du am Ufer irgendwelche Nistplätze von Kleinstlebewesen zertrampelst. Für so peniblen Naturschutz haben wir wohl das falsche Hobby.
> 
> ...



Nö. Hat auch nix mit Naturschutz zu tun sondern höchstens mit der Hegepflicht, aber vor allem mit logischem Denken.

Ausserdem hab ich auch erwähnt, selber zu waten, aber eben nur dort wo ich muss.


----------



## sbE (24. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Spiderpike schrieb:


> Weist Du ob es für die E-PM2 ein Wasserfestes Case gibt? Evtl. mit Öse zum Auftriebskörper(Korken, Schaumstoff etc.) drannmachen damits mir bei verlusst nicht absäuft?



Eine Kollege von mir nutzt das (besser ausgestattete) Schwestermodell der E-PM2 zum Tauchen...also ja, solche Cases gibt es. Neben Olympus selbst gibt es auch alternative Anbieter...mir deucht er hat so ein alternatives Teil. Ist aber ein sehr teures Zubehör, dafür kann man sich locker eine oder zwei gebrauchte E-PM2 zusätzlich als Ersatzkamera beschaffen.


----------



## Niklas1802 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Tolle Bilder sbE#6
Kannst du mir verraten wie der Wobbler im letztem Bild heißt?


----------



## Spiderpike (24. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Oje... Ok..
Also dann lieber ohne Case und gut aufpassen.....dann mach ich mir ne Schur oder nen Gummi an die Schulter damit die Kamera nicht zu Boden fallen kann und gut is 

Desweiteren nach jedem turn nen Backup am PC damit nur der EINE Tag im Eimer ist^^


----------



## sbE (24. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Niklas1802 schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder sbE#6
> Kannst du mir verraten wie der Wobbler im letztem Bild heißt?



Zipbaits Rigge 70 SP


----------



## Drunja (25. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

*sbE*, super Bilder, weiter so. 



> Was mich etwas irritiert...(die Frage geht an Drunja):
> 
> Deine Majorcraft muss ja relativ straff sein, denn die Wobbler die du benutzt haben ja teilweise um die 7cm Länge und somit auch sicherlich mindestens 5-6gr Gewicht...dazu der Strömungsdruck. Twitchst du oder holst du nur ein??



Von mir aus könnte sie noch straffer sein.  Ja ich benutze die Wobbler bis 7cm und twitche auch, aber in der starke strömung verwende ich meistens Wobbler mit schlankem Körper, z.B. Ryuki von Duo oder Rigge Flat von Zip Baits und die werden nur leicht gezupft.


----------



## sbE (25. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Drunja schrieb:


> *sbE*, super Bilder, weiter so.



Na bei dem Lehrmeister. ;-)



Drunja schrieb:


> Von mir aus könnte sie noch straffer sein.  Ja ich benutze die Wobbler bis 7cm und twitche auch, aber in der starke strömung verwende ich meistens Wobbler mit schlankem Körper, z.B. Ryuki von Duo oder Rigge Flat von Zip Baits und die werden nur leicht gezupft.



So ist das halt mit dem WG's der Ruten. Die Rute die ich gerade teste (Tailwalk Del Sol) hat ein WG von 3,5-7gr...und das kann man zur Abwechslung mal ernst nehmen. Das angegebene WG ist tatsächlich ihr “Wohlfühlgewicht“...darunter und darüber geht auch noch was, aber eben nicht mehr ganz ideal bzw. dann stark Köderabhängig.


----------



## Spiderpike (25. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich hab die MGXtreme Baitcaster und ne viel zu heftige Rute ( WFT Jerkbait 15-25gr.). Bin damit aber nur an Seen, an den Bach bin ich mit der noch nicht.
Glaube nicht das das spass bringt. Ist mit der Statio am schmalen Bach ja schon oft sehr schwer gut auszuwerfen.


----------



## sbE (25. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Spiderpike schrieb:


> Ich hab die MGXtreme Baitcaster und ne viel zu heftige Rute ( WFT Jerkbait 15-25gr.). Bin damit aber nur an Seen, an den Bach bin ich mit der noch nicht.
> Glaube nicht das das spass bringt. Ist mit der Statio am schmalen Bach ja schon oft sehr schwer gut auszuwerfen.



Mit der Combo wirst du am Bach definitiv nicht glücklich. Allerdings hat die BC-Angelei schon enorme Vorteile wie z.B. das punktgenaue Anwerfen von Spots. Nach nun einer Saison am Bach bin ich voll infiziert und liebe es....allerdings kostet eine leistungsfähige Ausrüstung schon ein paar Hunderter. Ohne extra Tuning der Rolle wird man bei Ködergewichten ab 3 Gramm auch nicht glücklich. 

Wen es interessiert, der kann meine BC-Erfahrungen am Bach demnächst im Blog von havelritter.de nachlesen...von den Jungs habe ich auch die Teststellung der UL-Rute bekommen. Ich denke da kommt Einiges an Tipps und Tricks zusammen.


----------



## Spiderpike (25. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja dann poste hier bitte den Link wenns so weit ist....nice 

Welche Rute würdest Du denn für die Rolle empfehlen? Auch die tailwalk? Preis? 
Ich bin oft an Bächen unterschiedlichster breiten unterwegs....die Forellen haben grössen bis ca. 60cm.


----------



## sbE (25. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Spiderpike schrieb:


> Ja dann poste hier bitte den Link wenns so weit ist....nice
> 
> Welche Rute würdest Du denn für die Rolle empfehlen? Auch die tailwalk? Preis?
> Ich bin oft an Bächen unterschiedlichster breiten unterwegs....die Forellen haben grössen bis ca. 60cm.



Die Kombi mit der Tailwalk ist super...das Köderspektrum was ich bisher probiert habe, geht von einem 3 gr Illex Tiny Fry S bis hin zum Gummifisch am 7 gr Kopf. Die obere Grenze sind Twitchbaits um die 8 oder 9 cm (je nach Modell). 2er Mepps gehen auch überraschend gut und ohne Tüddel. In meinen Augen eine ideale Bachkombi.

Preislich ist das natürlich knackig...200 Euro für Rolle, nochmal 150 Euro für Tuningteile (neue Lager und Spule). Die Rute kostet auch nochmal um die 200.

Ich bin in die Geschichte nach und nach reingewachsen, daher tat es nicht ganz so weh...aber 550 € auf einmal hinzublättern ist schon heftig. Sehr viel kostengünstiger wird man es aber auch mit anderem Equipment nicht hinbekommen...denk ich mal.


----------



## Forester FXT (25. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kann sbE nur zustimmen. Habe das selber die Tage durch, meine BC ist jetzt bei jemandem anderen.

Wollte nicht auf die Leute hier hören, aber wenn du was gutes suchst was Spass macht dann kostet es auch Geld.

Ich bin jetzt auf eine Grauvell Colibri 180 mit 0,5-3,5 gr Umgestiegen dazu habe ich mir eine Rolle der Marke TICA SS 500 gekauft. Beides zusammen wiegt nur 250 gr ist super leicht.

Die Rolle kannte ich bisher auch nicht wurde mir aber von einem Angelteam ans Herz gelegt.  Der erste Einsatz ist am Montag am Bach dann gibt es einen kleinen Bericht.

Kosten Rute über E-bay günstig bekommen, Rolle vom Fachhandel insgesammt 100 €


----------



## sbE (25. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Forester FXT schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt auf eine Grauvell Colibri 180 mit 0,5-3,5 gr Umgestiegen dazu habe ich mir eine Rolle der Marke TICA SS 500 gekauft. Beides zusammen wiegt nur 250 gr ist super leicht.
> 
> Der erste Einsatz ist am Montag am Bach dann gibt es einen kleinen Bericht.



Ich denke mal “Sherminator“ wird sich sehr dafür interessieren, er hat vorgestern nach genau solchem Ultraleicht-Equipment gefragt (0er/1er Mepps und solche Geschichten).


----------



## Spiderpike (25. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jetzt wird des hier langsam zum BC-Tread^^

Also sollte ich meine Revo MGXtreme auch noch tunen?
Dann wirds wirklich langsam teuer


----------



## buddah (25. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Tunene kannste - oder dir gleich ne LTD Steez SV holen:vik:


----------



## sbE (25. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Spiderpike schrieb:


> Jetzt wird des hier langsam zum BC-Tread^^
> 
> Also sollte ich meine Revo MGXtreme auch noch tunen?
> Dann wirds wirklich langsam teuer



Hmm, die Revo MGXtreme ist schonmal recht gut...laut Dirk Nestler's Blog verträgt sie Gewichte ab 5 gr. Ich weiß nicht ob serienmäßig noch mehr drin steckt oder ob er einfach nicht weiter nach unten getestet hat.

http://www.eu.purefishing.com/blogs...11/17/abu-garcia-revo-mgxtreme-im-praxistest/

Eventuell reicht es auch einfach die Spule zu tauschen, um noch 1 oder 2 Gramm WG herauszukitzeln (Keramiklager hat sie ja schon).

Fakt ist, dass ich mit meiner getunten Shimano Scorpion 1001 XT definitiv 3 gr gut werfen kann. Morgen probiere ich mal aus wieviel weiter runter ich noch kann, bevor es Tüddel gibt...viel mehr wird aber nicht drin sein.

Wenn ich Dirk's Angaben von der Revo mit meinen Erfahrungen vergleiche, würde ich sagen, dass die Scorpion das bessere Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bietet...120 Euro billiger in der Anschaffung + 150 Euro für Tuning-Teile = bessere Wurfleistung als die (ungetunte) Revo MGXtreme.


----------



## sbE (25. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



buddah schrieb:


> Tunene kannste - oder dir gleich ne LTD Steez SV holen:vik:



Da muss man aber viele BaFos gefangen haben, bis sich die rentiert hat. :q


----------



## Alek (25. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich schmeiss noch meine alpha finesse ins spiel. 3 g ungetunt. Was viel wichtifer ist schnur und be rute die entspr den koeder aufladen kann.gruss aleks


----------



## Sherminator (25. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin,

ja der Bericht interessiert mich natürlich brennen! #6
Wollte eh gerade mal ein kleines Feedback geben.
Habe jetzt erstmal zum testen einen meiner Brettharten Stöcker die ich eh nicht mehr fische, gegen eine (und ja jetzt wird warscheinlich wieder gemeckert) Cormoran i-core 2-13g getauscht.
Habe schonmal trocken auf der wiese getesten und muss sagen bin relativ angetan fürs erste!
Das hohe Gras hat auch ganz gut den Strömungsdruck "simuliert" und finde das feedback ist doch ganz gut.
Hab sie auch einmal mit nem 1er mepps hier bei uns durch nen Tümpel gezogen und auch da ganz ok konnte jeden kleinen zupfer vom Kraut wo der Spinner lang ist spüren.

Aber jetzt warte ich natürlich mal den Bericht von Forester ab denn wenn das gut funzt würde ich doch glatt mal meine "Backup" Chakka am bach testen weil die steckt mehr weg als man ihr zu traut!


----------



## Spiderpike (25. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke Dir SbE für Deine Antwort.....ich schau jetzt was bei Euch noch so raus kommt wegen den Rutentests und dann hole ich mir ne passende Rute.
5 gr. sind ( wenns gut geht) ja auch in Ordnung. Die US-Mepps wiegen ja meist alle etwas mehr und Minnows gibts da auch mehr als genug passende ;-)


----------



## sbE (26. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Spiderpike schrieb:


> Danke Dir SbE für Deine Antwort.....ich schau jetzt was bei Euch noch so raus kommt wegen den Rutentests und dann hole ich mir ne passende Rute.
> 5 gr. sind ( wenns gut geht) ja auch in Ordnung. Die US-Mepps wiegen ja meist alle etwas mehr und Minnows gibts da auch mehr als genug passende ;-)



Ich denke viel wichtiger an der Stelle ist dann wirklich erstmal die Rute, als 150 Euro in's Tuning zu stecken. Ich sehe es ja gerade...die Tailwalk läd sich wunderbar auf, sodass man mit Rollwurf oder Pitching echt auf ordentlich Weite kommt. Und genau deswegen konnte ich auch einen weiteren Bremspin deaktivieren...von daher lieber erstmal das Geld in eine gute Rute stecken.


----------



## thomas1602 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns gibt es einige Strecken die zum BF angeln freigegeben sind, aber in der die Kunstköder nur 1 Anbissstelle haben dürfen.

Jetzt hab ich den Einzelhaken immer hinten am Wobbler montiert und den in der Mitte entfernt. Insgesamt habe ich sehr viele Fehlbisse, nun hab ich einfach beim Angeln den Haken ummontiert, also hinten kein Haken und die einzige Anbissstelle in der Mitte und prompt saß der Biss und Fisch konnte gelandet werden.

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht? Wo haken bei euch die Fische? Gibt es da unterschiede oder ist es in etwa gleichverteilt?


----------



## Fares (26. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Immer den Bauchdrilling bzw. einzelhaken dranlassen!
Die meisten Fische hängen an dem Bauchhaken.
Du hast von daher alles nun richtig gemacht!


----------



## sbE (26. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Zum Glück gibt's bei uns nur die Regel, keine Drillinge zu verwenden...das passt eh in meine Philosophie. Eine Anbissstelle ist aber echt schwierig, spontan könnte ich nicht sagen wo die Bafos bei mir mehr hängen...50/50 würde ich sagen. Die Anbissstelle hängt imho primär davon ab wie bzw. wo du angelst...kommt der Fisch eher von unten, erwischt die Forelle den unteren Haken...kommt sie (z.B. im Flachwasser) von hinten, erwischt sie den hinteren. Kommt sie von der Seite oder twitchst du Wobbler ist die Anbissstelle wahrscheinlich eh mehr Zufall.

Ich würde mich wohl tendenziell auch für den unteren Haken entscheiden.


----------



## Daniel667 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Frage an die Forellenpirscher an der Treene:

Wie lange befischt ihr einen Teil und geht dann weiter? Was macht da Sinn? Nach 20min. kann man "sicher" sein, dass ein Wechsel Strom aufwärts oder abwärts angebracht ist?


----------



## Frosch38 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mach pro Stelle 2-3 Würfe und wenn nichts kam geh ruhig weiter. Bei mir sitzen die Fische fast immer nach dem ersten Wurf!!


----------



## Daniel667 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wirklich? So kurz nur? Ok, man schafft dadurch Strecke und es geht dann ja auch noch mal zurück.

Eine Frage zur Spinnerführung Strom aufwärts:

Ich habe einen 4er Mapps und hatte schon probiert den zu führen. Ist es besser auf die andere Seite zu werfen und dann quer zu sich rüber zu ziehen? Auch wenns nur kleine Entfernungen sind? Oder weiter Strom aufwärts und dann in einer geraden Linie zu sich runterziehen, also mit dem Strom?


----------



## Spiderpike (26. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also ich fische Spinner gennerell stromaufwärts.....das heist ich werfe so weit als möglich den Spinner den Bachlauf hoch, den Forellen vor die Nase. Da reicht meistens wirklich 1 Wurf. Entweder Du hast einen drann oder Chance vorbei  Forellen( gerade Bachforellen) sind sehr aufmerksam und sind schnell gewarnt sodass man recht zügig den Strom hochwaten kann. Übrigens ist ein 4er Mepps viel zu gross.... maximal nen 3er nehmen. Mit den 4ern gehste auf 60+cm Forellen oder Hechte etc.


----------



## Daniel667 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Spiderpike schrieb:


> Also ich fische Spinner gennerell stromaufwärts.....das heist ich werfe so weit als möglich den Spinner den Bachlauf hoch, den Forellen vor die Nase. Da reicht meistens wirklich 1 Wurf. Entweder Du hast einen drann oder Chance vorbei  Forellen( gerade Bachforellen) sind sehr aufmerksam und sind schnell gewarnt sodass man recht zügig den Strom hochwaten kann. Übrigens ist ein 4er Mepps viel zu gross.... maximal nen 3er nehmen. Mit den 4ern gehste auf 60+cm Forellen oder Hechte etc.



Ich nehme mal an man muss sich auch entsprechend vorsichtig bewegen und eventuell auch nicht direkt ganz ans wasser ran, sodass man auf einem "podest" steht?

Gehn auch 2er Spinner oder wären die schon zu leicht für die Strömung?


----------



## sbE (26. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Daniel667 schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an man muss sich auch entsprechend vorsichtig bewegen und eventuell auch nicht direkt ganz ans wasser ran, sodass man auf einem "podest" steht?



Google mal “Waten“.



Daniel667 schrieb:


> Gehn auch 2er Spinner oder wären die schon zu leicht für die Strömung?



Die Größe der Spinner hat doch nichts mit der Strömung zu tun, du kannst auch gern 0er und 1er Mepps fischen. Der Klassiker ist aber sicherlich der 2er Mepps. Dreh- und Angelpunkt ist deine Rute, die muss mit den Ködern zurecht kommen (Stichwort Wurfgewicht und Aktion).

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spiderpike (27. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wenn Du Stromaufwärts spinnst musst Du den Spinner sehr schnell einholen damit der Köder genug auftrieb entwickelt und nicht über den Boden "schleift".

Stromabwärts ist es genau andersherum: Dadurch das zu Deiner Kurbelgeschwindigkeit noch die Strömung hinzu kommt ist es sehr einfach auftrieb zu erzeugen. Sprich Du must je nach Strömungsgeschwindigkeit entsprechend langsamer "einkurbeln". Ab einer gewissen geschwindigkeit ist es unmöglich den Spinner sinnvol zu führen. Er hebt quasi ab und hüpft über die Strömung. In diesen Fall nimmste entweder spezielle Spinner mit schmaler Blattform oder noch besser: Du nimmst Woppler bzw. fängst mit dem Fliegenfischen an


----------



## Daniel667 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die Rute sollte schon passen. Ist die venerate mit 5-25g.
Vielen Dank für die Hinweise. Ich werde es mal ausprobieren.
Bleibt ja nur noch dieses Wochenende. Ab 01.10. ist ja Schicht für dieses Jahr.


----------



## thomas1602 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

jop, leider  und bei uns hat es die letzten Tage geregnet und die Bäche sind voll und trübe  ich könnte brechen.

achso, wenn man nicht so lange Bachstrecken hat, wie ich z.B, dann achte ich vom Ufer immer darauf, dass ich nahe an einem Gebüsch stehe, ein Baum hinter mir oder mich sonst irgendwas deckt, wenn keine Deckung vorhanden ist, dann knie ich mich auch mal hin.

Die Erfahrung, wenn sie dich erst einmal gesehen haben, geht nix mehr, hab ich leider auch schon gemacht und dann ist auf nem kurzen Abschnitt beizeiten Ruhe und es dauert auch länger als 1h ehe sie wieder auftauchen, so meine Erfahrung.

Unsere Bäche sind meist nur 2-3m breit, ich werfe immer soweit wie möglich stromauf und hole mit unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten ein, aber immer schneller als das Wasser mit Zupfern zwischendurch. Wie auch immer das in der Fachsprache genannt wird, ich probiere da halt recht viel und variiere immer.
Hier macht sich ne Rolle mit ner guten Übersetzung (meine 1:6,2) ganz gut, sonst hat man manchmal ganz schön zu kurbeln.


----------



## Spiderpike (27. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mit Ruten kenn ich mich selber nicht so aus.....
wenn Du nen par mal am Bach warst siehste schon wies funktioniert


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Trübes Wasser ist doch kein Hindernis, zumindest wenns nicht zu stark ist  Ich fange bei leicht trüben Wasser viel besser als bei glasklaren Wasser. Die Fische sind dann weniger vorsichtig find ich. Wenn der Bach total braun ist machts natürlich kein Sinn da zu angeln (außer auf Aal) aber sowas legt sich recht schnell wieder.


----------



## Daniel667 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nur ist es heute natürlich ein Wetterumschwung, was Sonnenstunden, Bewölkung und Temperatur angeht |rolleyes
Und was gibt es dazu zu sagen?


----------



## Spiderpike (27. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich kann nur sagen das NO Wind furchtar ist. Daist tote Hose in sämtlichen Gewässern ^^


----------



## Sherminator (27. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin was ist von der Quantum Specialist Magig Pearch in 2,40m zu halten?
Hatte nur die 2,10m in der Hand und fand die ganz gut!


----------



## Daniel667 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also heute dann das letzte Mal für dieses Jahr an der Treene gewesen.
Ich muss sagen stromaufwärts ist schon etwas angenehmer mit wesentlich weniger Hängern. Durchgehend 2er Spinner und bessere Laufeigenschaft, als der 4er den ich vorher mal benutzt hatte...

Aber, keine einzige Forelle.. 
Dafür 3 Hechte, und alles ohne Stahlvorfach... Sowohl kleiner Rapalla-Wobbler stromabwärts, als auch der Spinner stromaufwärts perfekt gehakt.
Und trotz der ausbleibenden Forelle, ein schöner Abschluss für dieses Jahr 

btw: Weiss jemand wie der Döbel-Bestand der Treene ausschaut und hat schon wer auf Spinner oder kleinen Wobbler gefangen?


----------



## Sherminator (28. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So heute mal mit der I-Core am Fluss gewesen, bei mitteler Strömung und naja was soll ich sagen.
Hab nur ein wenig einen 2er Mepps durchs Wasser gezogen und hätte nie gedacht das der Strömungsdruck derart gross sein kann!
Also mit dem Strom ganz ok hätte fast ein wenig mehr Kontakt brauchen können aber gegen dem Strom hätte ich glaube ich keinen Biss verwandeln können, derart hat sich die Rute durchgebogen (oder Haken sich die Fische dann selber?) sorry einfach zu wenig erfahrung bei strömung.
Ich habe nur irgendwie bedenken das wenn ich eine rute ab 5g oder höher wähle das mir dann zwar gegen die strömung mehr luft bach oben bleibt ich aber den Köder mit der Strömung nicht mehr genug aufgeladen kriege?! Oder irre ich mich da!?


----------



## glavoc (28. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nabend,
kurz noch in der Abenddämmerung am Neckar gewesen und (die vermutlich letzte Forelle dieses Jahres) eine schöne 43ziger Bachforelle "ertwitscht"
lg
PS. Nebenher hat ein Kollege von mir, seine Aale geräuchert und meine gleich mit - schön wenn alles so Hand in Hand geht


----------



## sbE (29. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Sherminator schrieb:


> Ich habe nur irgendwie bedenken das wenn ich eine rute ab 5g oder höher wähle das mir dann zwar gegen die strömung mehr luft bach oben bleibt ich aber den Köder mit der Strömung nicht mehr genug aufgeladen kriege?! Oder irre ich mich da!?



Also gegen die Strömung fischt man in der Regel eher selten...nur im Notfall wenn es  z.B. der Angelplatz nicht anders hergibt. Stell dir nur mal vor wie die Bafos im Wasser stehen...nämlich Kopf voran in der Strömung. Angelst du mir der Strömung kommt der Köder auf die Forelle zu...sie hat wenig Zeit zu reagieren und muss schnell zupacken - ein Vorteil für uns. Kommt der Köder gegen die Strömung von hinten “angeschlichen“, hat sie viel mehr Zeit den Köder zu inspizieren - eher schlecht für uns. Und wie schon gesagt gibt's eh spezielle Spinner mit schmalem Blatt, wenn man wirklich mal gegen die Strömung angeln muss (die bauen weniger Druck auf).

Und das mit der 5gr Rute bei einem 2er Mepps sollte (mit der Strömung) eigentlich passen. Die “Aufladung“ brauchst du primär beim Wurf, damit der Köder auf Weite kommt. Ist dein Mepps erstmal im Wasser, ist das WG bei einem Spinner nicht mehr ganz so kriegsentscheidend...Augenmerk würde ich dann lieber auf die Rolle legen, dass deren Übersetzung hoch genug ist, damit du bequem schneller als die Strömung einholen kannst (und somit Druck aufbaust und das Blatt mit rotieren anfängt).

Ich hab schon 2er Mepps mit ganz anderen Ruten gefischt. Nur mit Ruten unter 5gr WG wird man hier wohl keine große Freude haben, schließlich muss die Forelle auch noch sicher haken.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (29. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich halte es für ein Gerücht das Bachforellen immer mit dem Kopf zur Strömung stehen. Wir haben bei uns am Bach einige Brücken, da kann man gut beobachten das die Fische auch manchmal anders stehen. Bei uns machts keinen großen Unterschied, ob man den Spinner mit oder gegen die Strömung führt. Sind Forellen da stürzen sie sich auf den Köder. 

Angeln auf Bachforelle ist eigentlich nicht so kompliziert wie oft gesagt wird...ist aber nur meine Erfahrung bei uns am Bach (bin ja erst dieses Jahr dabei) Am schlimmsten reagieren die Forellen hier auf Erschütterungen am Ufer, Geräusche oder wenn sie den Angler sehen. Alles andere ist den Fischen egal...meist auch das mehrfache Anwerfen einer Stelle etc.


----------



## Spiderpike (29. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ich halte es für ein Gerücht das Bachforellen immer mit dem Kopf zur Strömung stehen. Wir haben bei uns am Bach einige Brücken, da kann man gut beobachten das die Fische auch manchmal anders stehen. Bei uns machts keinen großen Unterschied, ob man den Spinner mit oder gegen die Strömung führt. Sind Forellen da stürzen sie sich auf den Köder.


 
Dann wirst Du kaum ein Gefälle(unter 1%) und max. 20cm/sec Fließgeschwindigkeit haben. 
Dann hast Du recht und es macht wirklich keinen Unterschied


----------



## Kaka (29. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich führe meine Ugly Duckling eigentlich immer gegen die Strömung. Und fange wunderbar. Mein Bach hat sehr schnelle Strömung, da läuft ein Wobbler mit der Strömung gar nicht richtig. Vor allem ist er kaum angekurbelt, schon wieder vor meinen Füßen. Spinner führe ich hingegen immer mit der Strömung. Beide Varianten fangen wie gesagt super.


----------



## sbE (29. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ich halte es für ein Gerücht das Bachforellen immer mit dem Kopf zur Strömung stehen. Wir haben bei uns am Bach einige Brücken, da kann man gut beobachten das die Fische auch manchmal anders stehen.



Dann habt ihr keine nennenswerte Strömung. Das erklärt auch warum es bei euch egal ist wie man die Spinner führt. In richtiger Strömung ist eine Menge Druck auf der Rute und sie hüpfen auch mal raus. So kann man eigentlich nicht ordentlich angeln...die Feinfühligkeit ist total hinüber und tendenziell werden die Köder gegen die Oberfläche gedrückt. Das Spielchen würde ich am ehesten noch mit ein paar kleinen Wobblern wagen, die stabil in starker Strömung geführt werden können und deren Tauchschaufel sie schön nach unten drückt (Illex Tricoroll wäre so ein Kandidat).

Grundsätzlich ist das ganze Thema aber extrem Gewässerabhängig.


----------



## sbE (29. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mal ein spezieller Gruß an Drunja...

Ich habe mich mal von seiner Vorliebe für Wobbler von Pontoon 21 inspirieren lassen und letztens das ein oder andere Modell geordert. Ich bin zur Zeit sehr vom Gaga Goon 55 SS-SR angetan...hat mir die letzen 3 Angeltage sehr viel Fisch gebracht. Die Krönung gab es dann heute mit 44 fetten Zentimeter Regenbogenforelle.


----------



## Drunja (29. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Mal ein spezieller Gruß an Drunja...
> 
> Ich habe mich mal von seiner Vorliebe für Wobbler von Pontoon 21 inspirieren lassen und letztens das ein oder andere Modell geordert. Ich bin zur Zeit sehr vom Gaga Goon 55 SS-SR angetan...hat mir die letzen 3 Angeltage sehr viel Fisch gebracht. Die Krönung gab es dann heute mit 44 fetten Zentimeter Regenbogenforelle.



Schön, freut mich, obwohl der Gaga Goon nicht mein Lieblingswobbler ist.  Meine Favoriten sind Crack Jack, Preference Shad und Preference Minnow, sind richtigen Fangmaschinen von Pontoon 21. :vik:
Und das Bild ist auch super. #6


----------



## Lil Torres (29. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri,

hier meine 30er bafo vom letzten wochenende... #6


----------



## sbE (30. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Drunja schrieb:


> Meine Favoriten sind Crack Jack, Preference Shad und Preference Minnow, sind richtigen Fangmaschinen von Pontoon 21.



Mit flach laufenden Minnows hätte ich so kurz nach dem Hochwasser keine Punkte sammeln können, von daher hat das schon gepasst mit dem Gaga Goon (was für ein geiler Name ;-)).

Apropos...hast du auch die tieflaufenden Versionen der Preference-Modelle? Die würden mich ja für nächstes Jahr mal reizen. Bei flach laufenden Minnows bin ich ansonsten schon doppelt und dreifach ausgerüstet, da brauch ich nicht noch ein Pferd im Stall. ;-)

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## thomas1602 (30. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Von wo bezieht ihr die Pontoon 21 Wobbler? Hab ein wenig gegoogelt und hab nicht wirklich einen shop gefunden der wirklich alle Versionen hat. 
Ich wollte mich für nächstes Jahr schonmal rüsten  
Ich brauch auch einmal 1-2 tiefer tauchende, manchmal stehe ich 2-3m über dem Bach, da laufen dann die flach laufenden eigentlich nur noch an der oberfläche, desto näher sie zu mir kommen.

Aktuell hab ich auf die trout Serie von Comoran gesetzt im Gründlingsdesign und die haben sehr gut gefangen.


----------



## Spiderpike (30. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja Pontoon hat ja ne riesen Auswahl.......würd mich auch jucken


----------



## sbE (30. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



thomas1602 schrieb:


> Von wo bezieht ihr die Pontoon 21 Wobbler?


Ebay. ;-)



thomas1602 schrieb:


> Aktuell hab ich auf die trout Serie von Comoran gesetzt im Gründlingsdesign und die haben sehr gut gefangen.


Du meinst nicht den Iwashi Minnow 65 von Cormoran, oder? Der läuft zwar sehr flach, ist aber sehr fängig. Ein echtes Preis/Leistungswunder und einer meiner Lieblinge speziell für den Sommer (wenn wir wenig Wasser haben).


----------



## thomas1602 (30. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ja den mein ich, ich hab den in baby trout ( ich dachte es soll ein Gründling sein) lässt sich super werfen, mit der Strömung macht er eine schöne Bewegung und die Forellen stehen drauf.
Nur an manchen Tagen fängt er gar nicht und für die und die tieferen Bunen oder wenn ich eben weit oben stehe, wollt ich mich rüsten


----------



## glavoc (30. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Zitat:

"...für die und die tieferen Bunen oder wenn ich eben weit oben stehe, wollte ich mich rüsten"

 -dann nehme ich meist einen UglyDuckling sinkend in 4 oder 5 cm und BaFo - Design  - Alternativ geht auch der Salmo Hornet, falls dein Händler die UglyDucklings nicht führt - Tja bis näxtes Jahr dann!!
lg
#h


----------



## Frosch38 (30. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute ging es vor der Schonzeit noch ein letztes mal an den Bach. An der ersten Stelle schnappte sich eine 35er Bachforelle den Spinner und im Nachwurf ging sie auf einen Eigenbauwobbler. Das sit mal ein schöner Abschluß.



This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1920x1080.
	
 

 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________
_Erst wenn der letzte Baum gerodet,der letzte Fluss  vergiftet,der letzte Fisch gefangen ist, werden die Menschen  feststellen das man Geld nicht essen kann_.


----------



## Spiderpike (30. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wow das ist ja toll.....Petri zur Forelle

So nen Woppl hätt ich gern zu Weihnachten....


----------



## Sherminator (30. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Erstmal Petri zu den Fängen.
Na dann werd ich mich mal nach einer rute ab 5g umschauen.
Mal gucken was sich da feines finden lässt.
Danke erstmal für die Hilfe ich hoffe ich kann dann nächstes Jahr auch etwas erfolgreicher auf die Pirsch.


----------



## sbE (30. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> ....und im Nachwurf ging sie auf einen Eigenbauwobbler.



Das ist doch mal ein besonderer Abschluss! Petri! 

Bei mir hat's heute auch noch paar mal gerappelt (Größte war 41). Die Bafos bei uns sind aber wirklich reif für die Schonzeit, sie sind randvoll mit Laich....schöne große orangefarbene Kullern. Auf das es ein gutes nächstes Jahr wird.


----------



## panazonics (30. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

..leider war meine "Saisonabschluß Bachforelle" vom Kormoran gepiesackt. Deshalb gibt's nur das unscharfe Foto vom Steelhead, und mit 42 cm trotzdem versöhnlich.


----------



## Forester FXT (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So mal etwas zur Tica Cetus und meiner GRAUVELL COLIBRI 180.

Hatte die Rolle jetzt gut 14 Tage hier liegen aber ohne das ich ans Wasser gekommen bin. :-(

Heute dann der Test der Rolle.

Zur Rolle Selber:

Sie ist echt ein Winzling   Die Übersetzung ist 5,2-1. Die Verarbeitung ist echt Top. Hier und da etwas viel Farbe drauf.

An der GRAUVELL COLIBRI 180 ist die Rolle Feder leicht. Der ganze Stock wiegt fast nichts. Habe jetzt gut und gerne 4 Stunden damit Geangelt und nichts von der Rute gemerkt. Habe zischendurch noch meine Dropshot FOX blablabla geangelt mit einer DAM 810. Da wurde mir nach 30 Minuten der Arm schwer.

Der Drill:

Die 2 Regenbogen waren echt schön im Drill die Rolle hat Top gearbeitet, die Bremse hat ein Top verhalten gezeigt.

2 Sind mir leider ausgestiegen, aber alle Bisse waren auf dem Bear King Farbe: golden ghost

Nichts ging auf Spinner in jeder Farbe. Die Fischen waren alle auf der Oberfläsche zu sehen.

Zur GRAUVELL COLIBRI 180:

Was für ein schöner Stock  sehr leicht und super im Drill, die beiden Regenbogen habe super gekämpft die Rutenaktion ist der Hammer sie Biegt sich bis zur Steckverbindung super durch.

Das Negative:

Leider habe ich heute gut 10 Meter Schnur verloren, immer durch Knoten und getüttel in der Schnur. Woran das liegt kann ich noch nicht genau sagen. 

Die Schnur ist eine WFT Plasma Pink in 0,12, werde die mal wechseln in eine 0,8 von Daiwa oder halt Spider. Dann werde ich mal weiter schauen.


----------



## Forester FXT (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mal etwas von Heute, die neue Hausstrecke von meinem Angelverein.
  War da vorher nur als Gast unterwegs. Heute gegen Mittag dachte ich mir  das Wetter ist etwas Sonnig aber auch bewölgt, guter Tag ab gings.
  Habe erst mal versucht meinen Spinner von vorletzter Woche zurück zu  bekommen, was mir auch gelungen ist. Der kleine hing noch im Baum wo er  mich verlassen hat 
 Somit fing der Angeltag echt gut an.
 Es dauerte auch nicht lange da war die Angel krumm, der erste Einschlag von einer 34 Bafo.
 Kurz danach die nächste mit 32 cm.
 Okay eine habe ich noch, aber die wollte ich woanderes haben, somit bin ich weiter Sieg auf gegangen.
 Da kommt eine Stelle mit einer Tiefenstelle und einem Kunstlichem Wehr.
  Der 2 Wurf und ab ging die Post, die Bremse der Tica mußte das erste  mal Arbeiten. Ich wusste gar nicht was die kleine Rolle halten kann.
 Dachte erst an einen Hecht weil für eine Bafo nicht die Typischen bewegungen kammen. 
 Was dann aber zur Oberfläsche kam war ein Döbel mit 53 cm und gut 2-2,5 Kg.
 Wie geil was für ein Drill, der kleine ist aber wieder schwimmen gegangen 
  Habe darauf nochmal die Stelle gewechselt und bam der 2 Wurf noch eine  Bafo diese war leider nur 28 cm und Blutete schon aus den Kiemen. Sie  war zu gierich und hatte Tief geschluckt.
 Alle diese Fische hatte ich auf einen Wobbler der als Geschenk von Sven Matthiesen mit in der letzten bestellung war. Da ging heute alles drauf.
 Sven Matthiesen welcher Wobbler ist das ? I Love it..... 
 So sollten Angeltage immer sein.
 Ach ja alles mit meiner  GRAUVELL COLIBRI 180 und der Tica geangelt. 
 Das wird langsam meine Lieblingscombo.... 
 Mal ein Paar Bilder


----------



## sbE (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wann habt ihr denn Schonzeit?? Halb Deutschland blickt gerade neidisch auf dich. ;-)

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sbE (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Forester FXT schrieb:


> noch eine  Bafo diese war leider nur 28 cm und Blutete schon aus den Kiemen. Sie  war zu gierich und hatte Tief geschluckt.
> Alle diese Fische hatte ich auf einen Wobbler der als Geschenk von



Mit deinem Drilling-Geangle (vor allem am Wobbler) und solchen Horror-Geschichten würde hier nicht hausieren gehen. Der arme Fisch. :-(



Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich werde die Tage auch nochmal los...bei uns ist auch erst am 15. Schonzeit


----------



## Forester FXT (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ sbE  

Ja das Stimmt, der hat noch Drillinge leiderrrrrrrrrrrr.....

Aber der bekommt noch Einzelhaken wie alle anderen auch.

Bei uns erst ab 15.10 Schonzeit.  Laut NRW Regeln ab 20.10. 

Die kleine Tat mir echt leid, aber gleich wird sie mir mit ihren 28 cm schmecken.


----------



## Drunja (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute war es nicht einfach nach einem solchen Wetterumschwung aber ein paar konnte ich überreden, die größte war ca. 35cm.


----------



## esgof (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin
sehr schöne bilder macht ihr die mit handy oder nimmt ihr extra wasserdichtes kamera mit
gruß esgof


----------



## Rotes Auge (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Geniale Bilder

Wow


----------



## sbE (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



esgof schrieb:


> Moin
> sehr schöne bilder macht ihr die mit handy oder nimmt ihr extra wasserdichtes kamera mit
> gruß esgof



Weder noch...über unsere Kameras haben wir uns auf den letzten Seiten unterhalten. Einfach ein paar Beitrage zurückscrollen (Beitrag 4600 bis 4625). 

Speziell wasserdichte Kompaktkameras hatte ich auch schon probiert, die Bildqualität ist  meiner Meinung nach aber dermaßen schlecht, dass man gleich mit dem Handy fotografieren kann (wovon es ja auch wasserdichte Modelle gibt).


----------



## Dakarangus (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ drunja, was ist das für ein Gummiköder? ist die Montage ein Eigenbau?

Wie setzt du Gummiköder ein?
finde das deshalb interessant, weil ich ehrlich egsagt mit Gummi noch NIE eine Forelle fangen konnte.


----------



## sbE (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> finde das deshalb interessant, weil ich ehrlich egsagt mit Gummi noch NIE eine Forelle fangen konnte.



Warum sollte es damit so schwer sein? Es gibt hier Einige die sehr gut auf Gummi fangen. Ich persönlich bevorzuge den Lunker City Shaker 3,25" (etwas gekürzt), andere den Keitech Easy Shiner 3". Man fängt mit Gummis sogar ausgesprochen gut...meiner Meinung nach ein must have-Köder für z.B. tiefe Gumpen und/oder Kehrströmungen. 

Drunja's Köder kenne ich nicht, sieht aber wirklich aus wie selbst geschnitzt. 

Die Bafos gehen fast ausnahmslos sehr aggressiv auf die Gummis und schlucken mindesents den halben Fisch, sodass der Haken astrein im vorderen Bereich des Mauls hängt. Ich wüsste nicht wann ich mal eine Forelle auf Gummifisch im Drill verloren hätte.

Zum Beispiel so:






oder so:


----------



## Drunja (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> @ drunja, was ist das für ein Gummiköder? ist die Montage ein Eigenbau?
> 
> Wie setzt du Gummiköder ein?
> finde das deshalb interessant, weil ich ehrlich egsagt mit Gummi noch NIE eine Forelle fangen konnte.



Die Montage ist kein Eigenbau. Es sind solche Jigköpfe: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Jigkopf-Bleikopf-Cheburashki-Vorschalt-Bleikopf-fuer-Gummifische-Set-5-Stueck-/310789738440, und solchen Haken: http://www.ebay.de/itm/EINZELHAKEN-DECOY-IBIS-SINGLE26-Gr-8-extra-grosses-Ohr-Top-fuer-Blinker-Spinner-/271575958541.
Als Montage sieht es so aus:


.
Solche Montage ist sehr beweglich und man kann sehr schnell und einfach den Jigkopf wechseln falls das nötig ist.#6
Die Gummis die auf den Fotos zu sehen sind, sind Lucky John Troutino.



Die bekam ich direkt von Lucky John Germany und sollte sie testen, den Test haben sie gut bestanden.#6
Diesen Gummis kann man bald auch in dem oben genannten Ebay Shop kaufen.


----------



## Frosch38 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich hab auch eine Frage zu der Angelei mit Gummifischen. Wie benutzt ihr sie, hauptsächlich mit oder gegen sie Stömung. Denn sie werden ja bestimmt ein ganz unterschiedliches Spiel haben.


----------



## sbE (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch eine Frage zu der Angelei mit Gummifischen. Wie benutzt ihr sie, hauptsächlich mit oder gegen sie Stömung. Denn sie werden ja bestimmt ein ganz unterschiedliches Spiel haben.



Ich benutze meine Shaker mit 7gr Kopf für Wehre, Gumpen und Kehrströmungen. Dabei führe ich sie einfach nur ganz langsam durch das Mittelwasser oder direkt am Boden mit regelmäßigem Kontakt...also kein Jiggen, sondern einfach nur einleiern. Die starke Aktion des Shaker sorgt für genug Action. Die Bafo's stehen offenbar drauf.

5 & 3,5 gr Köpfe nehme ich für alles andere und dabei gehe ich mehr zum leichten twitchen über. 5 gr für bodennahes zupfen und 3,5 gr für oberflächennahes zupfen.

Klassisches Jiggen mache ich eigentlich gar nicht, da am Bach meine Erfahrungen dahingehend ehr ernüchternd sind...i.d.R. würde das bei uns in der Strömung und der Enge eh nicht gescheit funktionieren.


----------



## Basti aus Kassel (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So, Saison beendet mit ner schönen 45er Bachforelle die einen dicken Bauch voll mit Laich hatte. Ich hoffe sie laicht nun auch ab. Sie ist natürlich abgewachsen und hatten diesen tollen roten Streifen an der Fettflosse.
Dazu gabs noch knapp 10 zwischen 20 und 35cm. Leider mußten wieder 6 Easy Shiner sterben ;-).

Ich angel mit den 3" Keitechs mit 3g Bleiköpfen und hole sie einfach ein knapp über Grund. Werfe aber die Verstecke direkt an. Bei überhängenden Ufern oder Treibholzinseln lasse ich sie auf der Stelle tanzen. Das treibt die eine oder andere Forelle aus dem Versteck.


----------



## sbE (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Basti aus Kassel schrieb:


> Leider mußten wieder 6 Easy Shiner sterben ;-).



Hmmm...genau das ist mein Problem mit dem Shiner. Von der Fängigkeit her (zumindest bei uns) im Grunde identisch zum Shaker. Aber die Haltbarkeit ist wirklich miserabel. Bei dem Preis eigentlich nicht akzeptabel. Ein Shaker überlebt locker 20  gefangene Forellen, bis der Haken irgendwann den Rücken komplett zerissen hat. Der Gummi sieht dann aus wie eine Voodoo-Puppe, übersäht mit kleinen Nadelstichen....es gibt nicht einen heilen Zentimeter. 

Bei deinem Verschleiß verbrauchst du ja an drei Angeltagen zwei Packungen zu je 6,95. Das wäre schonmal ein Illex Hardbait. Legst du noch eine Packung drauf, bekommst du schon was Edles aus Japan. #6

Ich werde nächste Saison aber mal den Fat Swing Impact probieren, ich hatte den als recht robust und fängig in Erinnerung. Hast du den auch schon gefischt?


----------



## Basti aus Kassel (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi

Bestelle sie in den USA fuer 5€ die Packung. Ich habe bestimmt dazu noch 20-25  Wobbler von Rapala, Spro ueber Illex für die Forellen. Aber die Easy Shiner toppen vom Fangergebnis alles andere, jedenfalls dieses Jahr ;-).


----------



## Hann. Münden (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Basti aus Kassel schrieb:


> So, Saison beendet


Hi "Stadtnachbar",
wo ist das Gewässer, wenn ich fragen darf ?


----------



## Drunja (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Habt ihr schon mal PONTOON 21 AWARUNA Gummifische 2 - 3 inch oder LUCKY JOHN TIOGA ausprobiert? #6


----------



## sbE (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Drunja schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon PONTOON 21 AWARUNA Gummifische 2 - 3 inch ausprobiert? #6



Sieht interessant aus. Ich wollte mir eh noch ein paar tieflaufende Minnows von Pontoon holen, da fällt eine Packung Gummis bestimmt mit ab. ;-)

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Basti aus Kassel (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ HannMuenden. Das ist ein ca. 2,5 -3,5 m breiter und Wassertiefe zwischen 20- 150cm. Heisst Warme und fliesst noerdlich von Kassel. Vom Verein haben wir 5km und der Rest ist meist privat. Muendet dann in die Diemel.
Ausser Aal, Bachforellen, Groppen und Gruendlingen ist nix drin.


----------



## Hann. Münden (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Basti aus KS
Danke dir für die Info #h


----------



## hirschkaefer (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also ganz stinknormale 2er und 3er Mepps, meist in Kupfer, waren dieses Jahr absolut fängig. #6


----------



## Forester FXT (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Leider ist ja in 3 Tagen die schöne Pirsch vorbei, somit bin ich heute nochmal bei Sonnenschein und 20 Grad los.
 Durch die Regenschauer der letzten Tage war die Sieg doch reichlich mit Wasser gefüllt aber klar. 
 Als Köder kam der Minnow Wobbler von Sven Matthiesen zum Einsatz.
 Diesmal aber Umgebaut auf Einzelhaken Gr 1.
  Was soll ich zu diesem Tag heute sagen : Mhhh  GEIL Geil Geil, Nach 2  Würfen sofort der Kontakt und die erste Gepunktete im Kescher. 
 Danach ging es Schlag auf Schlag weiter, aber leider alles nur kleine die sich Natürlich alle vom Haken gelöst haben.
 Habe dann die Stelle gewechselt und gut 1 Stunden keinen Biss mehr gehabt.
 Habe mich dann unter eine Brücke gestellt und vor der Strömungskante geangelt.
 Da ging dann nochmal Richtig die Post ab. Mitgenommen habe ich noch 2 Bafo um die 34 cm.
  Jetzt ist aber erst mal Schluß auch wenn ich noch 3 Tage dürfte, hatte  halt viele die sehr Leichvoll ausgesehen haben. Ich will in 10 Jahren  auch noch Angeln


----------



## Drunja (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gestern war ein schlechter Tag, die Forellen wolleten nicht, maßige gabs nur eine.


----------



## Rotes Auge (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Was isn das für nen Orangener Creaturebait wenn ich fragen darf ?

Mfg


----------



## Drunja (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Rotes Auge schrieb:


> Was isn das für nen Orangener Creaturebait wenn ich fragen darf ?
> 
> Mfg


Das ist ein Crazy Fish Allure 1,6 inch. 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Crazy-Fish-ALLURE-4-0cm-Gummifische-Gummikoeder-versch-Farben-/311126739098


----------



## captn-ahab (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wie immer geniale Bilder Drunja!


----------



## Drunja (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Wie immer geniale Bilder Drunja!


Danke


----------



## thomas1602 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die Fotos von einigen sind wirklich immer genial, freue mich über jedes Foto und gerade was Köder und Technik betrifft, habe ich hier einiges mitgenommen. Die Fotos im Wasser, mit den Effekten find ich besonders genial.

Der Shop is mir bei meiner Suche schon über den Weg gelaufen, nach den Wobblern  aber Ebayshops bestell ich gar nicht gerne und Inet Seite hat er leider nicht.  Wie sind deine Erfahrungen, gehen Sammelbestellungen, dass man nicht mehrmals Porto bezahlt?


----------



## Fares (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Vernünftige shops machen das selbstverständlich immer.
Steht ansonsten auch in den AGB'S.
Ich denke, dass du lange nix mehr bei ebay gekauft hast....
Kenne dieses Problem gar nicht mehr


----------



## captn-ahab (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wie schonmal geschrieben, hier in der Gegend ist das beangeln von Forellen schwer möglich. Daher ists immer super hier mal reinzuschauen.

nochmals Molodez Drunja!


----------



## sbE (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wie vor kurzem bereits erwähnt, habe ich für havelritter.de im Rahmen einer Leihstellung ein Bericht über das Thema "Baitcaster am Forellenbach" geschrieben. 

Da das Thema auf reges Interesse stieß, daher hier nun der Link zum gerade veröffentlichten Beitrag...

http://havelritter.de/tailwalk-del-sol-c632l-sp-mit-der-baitcaster-am-forellenbach/2014/10/16/


----------



## Drunja (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



thomas1602 schrieb:


> Der Shop is mir bei meiner Suche schon über den Weg gelaufen, nach den Wobblern  aber Ebayshops bestell ich gar nicht gerne und Inet Seite hat er leider nicht.  Wie sind deine Erfahrungen, gehen Sammelbestellungen, dass man nicht mehrmals Porto bezahlt?


*thomas1602*, du brauchst keine Angst zu haben, er ist wirklich vernünftig. #6
Bei ihm wird der Versand nur ein mal bezahlt, und wenn ich mich nicht vertue ab 50 € wird sogar kostenlos versandt.

*captn-ahab*, manchmal lohnt sich etwas weiter zu fahren um ein paar solche Schöncheiten zu fangen, 100 - 120 km ist doch nicht viel.

*sbE*, ein interessanter Bericht. #6


----------



## panazonics (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo, mal ein kleiner Schwenk: habe einen Wobbler der plötzlich nicht mehr "läuft" und nur noch komische Kurven dreht. Kann sein dass sich eine Kugel verklemmt hat oder durch Undichtigkeit ist Wasser eingedrungen. Hatte jemand so ein Problem mal gelöst und der Wobbler hat danach wieder funktioniert?
 Danke & Grüße


----------



## Daniel667 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin,

ich möchte gerne meine Frage in diesen Thread mit einbringen, da es von meiner Seite offene Fragen und Unsicherheiten gibt.

Ich nenne es mal "_Gewässer lesen_"

Zu dem folgenden Bildern hätte ich gerne *eine Erklärung*:

- Wo stehen welche Fische? 
- Wie erreiche ich sie: a )mit welchen Ködern und b) mit welcher Köderführung?

*Fluss 1* (Überwiegend Forellen)

Hier war ich heute und es ging absolut garnix... Ich hatte glaube ich einen Biss, weil ich einen schwall bei meinem Wobbler sah, nachdem er eingeschlagen war. Aber nichts gehakt.

Zur Beschreibung: Es war heute sehr windig und der Wind ging mit der Ströumg. Die Strömung ist durchgehend meines Erachtens nach stark. Selbst ein 4er Mapps hatte stromaufwärts seine Schwierigkeiten durchgehend zu laufen.
Gegen den Strom musste ich Wobbler sehr langsam führen, weil sie sonst wegen der Strömung anfingen zu "flattern".












Ich bin den langen Weg mit der Strömung gegangen, weil es stromaufwärts nicht weiterging und dort fing auch schon eine Sperrzone an.


*Fluss 2* (Forellen sowie Hechte und Barsche)

Hier war ich vor ein paar Wochen. Mich würde hier ebenfalls eine Erklärung interessieren.






Über Kommentare und Erklärungen würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## sbE (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hmmm...sieht tief aus. Von daher würde ich hier wohl sinkende bzw. aufgrund der Strömung schnell sinkende Minnows benutzen...oder Gummifische. Idealerweise mit oder quer zur Strömung geführt. Gegen die Strömung ist etwas schwieriger, da du auf weniger Tiefe kommst und dein Köder bzw. deine Rute mit dem hohen Druck auch klar kommen muss.

Außerdem sieht die gegenüberliegende Seite mit den Büschen interessant aus. 

Aber naja..solche Abschnitte kenne ich hier auch von Saale/Gera/Unstrut...Forellen bevorzugen (zumindest bei uns) aber andere Gewässerabschnitte (mit mehr Sauerstoff). Ich glaube ich würde hier an diesen Stellen eher Barsch oder Friedfisch fangen, evtl. auch Hecht.


----------



## Daniel667 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Hmmm...sieht tief aus. Von daher würde ich hier wohl sinkende bzw. aufgrund der Strömung schnell sinkende Minnows benutzen...oder Gummifische. Idealerweise mit oder quer zur Strömung geführt. Gegen die Strömung ist etwas schwieriger, da du auf weniger Tiefe kommst und dein Köder bzw. deine Rute mit dem hohen Druck auch klar kommen muss.
> 
> Außerdem sieht die gegenüberliegende Seite mit den Büschen interessant aus.
> 
> Aber naja..solche Abschnitte kenne ich hier auch von Saale/Gera/Unstrut...Forellen bevorzugen (zumindest bei uns) aber andere Gewässerabschnitte (mit mehr Sauerstoff). Ich glaube ich würde hier an diesen Stellen eher Barsch oder Friedfisch fangen, evtl. auch Hecht.



Danke für den Kommentar.

Meintest du speziell das Bild des 2. Flusses? Mir fallen schon Büsche ins Auge und ich weiß auch die sollte man unbedingt anwerfen / abfischen. 

Heute war ich mit dem Fluss 1 etwas überfordert, weil ALLES frei ist und an den Rändern so gut wie nichts mehr ist. Da ist mit unauffällig auch irgendwie nicht mehr viel. ich stand teilweise nur so, dass die Rutenspitze über dem Wasser hing. Ist dann teils schwierig den Köder richtig einzuholen, besonders wenn der wegen der starken Strömung schnell den die Kante kam.


----------



## Spiderpike (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Wie vor kurzem bereits erwähnt, habe ich für havelritter.de im Rahmen einer Leihstellung ein Bericht über das Thema "Baitcaster am Forellenbach" geschrieben.
> 
> Da das Thema auf reges Interesse stieß, daher hier nun der Link zum gerade veröffentlichten Beitrag...
> 
> http://havelritter.de/tailwalk-del-sol-c632l-sp-mit-der-baitcaster-am-forellenbach/2014/10/16/



Top, Danke Dir für den tollen Bericht. 
Ich werd mir die Rute einfach mal rauslassen...freu mich schon drauf.....wenn ich mir dann noch ne Kamera hole gibts im Frühjahr von mir mit den Forellis auch Fotos von der Combo


----------



## sbE (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Daniel667 schrieb:


> Meintest du speziell das Bild des 2. Flusses? Mir fallen schon Büsche ins Auge und ich weiß auch die sollte man unbedingt anwerfen / abfischen.




Eigentlich meinte ich alle drei Bilder. Der Abschnitt ohne Bewuchs und Struktur sieht aber aber besonders düster aus. ;-) Ich kann nur für Thüringen sprechen, aber hier wären solche Gewässerabschnitte keine Forellen-Magneten...zumindest hatte ich da nie den großen Erfolg.

Aber im Endeffekt ist jedes Gewässer anders. Ich an deiner Stelle würde ich mich mit ein paar Ködern des Vertrauens aufmachen und oft an's Wasser gehen...verschiedene Tageszeiten, verschiedene Wetterlagen. Irgendwann findest du den roten Faden. Außerdem triffst du so irgendwann auch mal andere Angler und kommst mit ihnen in's Gespräch...mit etwas Glück sind auch mal alte Hasen dabei und geben dir Tipps.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bild 2 sieht nicht gut aus für Forellen. Ansonsten werden die wohl hauptsächlich an den Büschen stehen....aber das kann man auch nicht mit Sicherheit sagen.

Beispiel:

An den Bach wo ich unterwegs bin ist es meist so das die Forellen nur in bestimmten Teilen zu finden sind...der höher gelegene Teil des Bachs (überwiegend Kiesgrund, klares Wasser...Forellenregion halt) Da fängt man sie in Rinnen, Gumpen, überhängenden Büschen....wenn es regnet und das Wasser steigt kann man sie fast überall fangen, auch in den sonst flacheren Bereichen (10cm). Die scheinen dann etwas umher zu ziehen.

Weiter unten ist es eher schlammig und auch im Sommer Pflanzenwuchs im Wasser, das ist eher was für Döbel, Barsch, Hecht und Aal. Obwohl es auch viele Verstecke, Gumpen usw gibt sind da in der Regel keine Forellen.


----------



## Daniel667 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Eigentlich meinte ich alle drei Bilder. Der Abschnitt ohne Bewuchs und Struktur sieht aber aber besonders düster aus. ;-) Ich kann nur für Thüringen sprechen, aber hier wären solche Gewässerabschnitte keine Forellen-Magneten...zumindest hatte ich da nie den großen Erfolg.
> 
> Aber im Endeffekt ist jedes Gewässer anders. Ich an deiner Stelle würde ich mich mit ein paar Ködern des Vertrauens aufmachen und oft an's Wasser gehen...verschiedene Tageszeiten, verschiedene Wetterlagen. Irgendwann findest du den roten Faden. Außerdem triffst du so irgendwann auch mal andere Angler und kommst mit ihnen in's Gespräch...mit etwas Glück sind auch mal alte Hasen dabei und geben dir Tipps.



Das wird nicht möglich sein. Wenn dann muss ich mir vorher mal eine andere Region aussuchen und außer der Reihe mal nach Dänemark hin und zurück 80km auf mich nehmen, um nur zu schauen... Auf Googlemaps sieht man teilweise eine Bereiche nicht richtig.
Die Tageskarte kostet schlappe 15EUR. Ich hatte ja eigentlich geplant Samstag um 14:00 anzufangen, um dann bis zum Abend zu machen und am nächsten Morgen dann bis Mittags. Aber das wurde dann ja zerschlagen, weil die Karte von 0:00 - 0:00Uhr geht. Also war es ein angebrochener Tag ab 14:30 am Fluss. Und da es jetzt um 18:00 dunkel wird, war das ein teures und schlechte Preis / Fang Verhältnis...

Dann werde ich mich wohl eher an den anderen Fluss halten. Da gibt es mehr solcher Stellen wie auf dem 3. Bild und es beißen auch mal Hechte und Barsche.

Nur wie war das mit dem "Pirschen"? Am besten gar nicht bis ans Wasser herantreten?


----------



## sbE (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Daniel667 schrieb:


> Nur wie war das mit dem "Pirschen"? Am besten gar nicht bis ans Wasser herantreten?



Leise, langsam und bei “nacktem“ Ufer bzw. nah am Spot möglichst weit geduckt , egal ob im oder am Wasser...die Regeln gelten immer und überall, egal ob man watet oder am Ufer läuft.


----------



## Dakarangus (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nun ist auch in NRW Schonzeit, bis nächstes Jahr dann #h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich hatte gestern im Fluss noch eine Bachforelle dran, war aber Zufall...sollte auf Barbe gehen mit Tauwurm / Made. Habe ich natürlich im Wasser abgehakt und zurückgesetzt.


----------



## Drunja (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Abschluß der Bachforellen- oder Äschensaison.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri, mal wieder geile bilder!

aber das zweite ist ja wohl der hammer|bigeyes:k
super klasse


----------



## captn-ahab (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wunderbar!!
Vor allem die Äsche sieht echt geil aus.


----------



## sbE (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Eine Äsche auf Kunstköder....hört hört!


----------



## Mikesch (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Eine Äsche auf Kunstköder....hört hört!



Ist eigentlich normal.


----------



## sbE (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



mikesch schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich normal.



Ja ok, ich meinte damit natürliche künstliche Fischnachbildungen. ;-) Auf diesem Weg kommt man i.d.R. ziemlich selten an die Fahnenträger.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Drunja (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke an alle. 
Die erste Äsche habe ich mit einem Spinner gefangen, die zweite wie man auf dem Foto sieht,mit einem Gummiköder, Allure 1,6 von Crazy Fish, ein wirklich sehr fängiger Gummi.


----------



## Fares (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@drunja

mit der cap aufm Kopf und dem Schwärmen von dem Köder könnte man ja meinen du wirst von den gesponsert.....


----------



## Drunja (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Fares schrieb:


> @drunja
> 
> mit der cap aufm Kopf und dem Schwärmen von dem Köder könnte man ja meinen du wirst von den gesponsert.....


Wenn einer Mercedes fährt und von diesem Automarken Hersteller schwärmt, heißt nicht dass er von Mercedes gesponsert wird. 
Unter der Cap wird meine Glatze versteckt.


----------



## sbE (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Drunja schrieb:


> Danke an alle.
> Die erste Äsche habe ich mit einem Spinner gefangen, die zweite wie man auf dem Foto sieht,mit einem Gummiköder, Allure 1,6 von Crazy Fish, ein wirklich sehr fängiger Gummi.



Wie läuft eigentlich der Allure? Wie ein Twister? Oder ehr wie ein Gummikrebs? Schwer einzuschätzen wie das Ding im Wasser läuft.


----------



## Drunja (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Wie läuft eigentlich der Allure? Wie ein Twister? Oder ehr wie ein Gummikrebs? Schwer einzuschätzen wie das Ding im Wasser läuft.


Wie ein Krebs, gegen strömung mit langen pausen, in der pause kommt Biß.
Habe am Sonntag mit dem Gummi auch kleinen Hecht gefangen.


----------



## sbE (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die zwei Testberichte zu meiner Testrute von Ende Oktober gehen nun in die Abstimmung. Also wenn ihr was gutes für einen alten Forellen-Kumpel tun wollt...helft beim abstimmen. Vielleicht klappts ja mit dem vorweihnachtlichen Geschenk. 

Was ihr davon habt? Nächstes Jahr viele viele Bilder mit einer Baitcaster am einen und einer Bafo am anderen Ende. 

http://havelritter.de/abstimmung-tailwalk-del-sol-c632l/2014/10/28/


----------



## Kaka (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wer hasst noch die Zeit zwischen 15.12 und 1.3? Will endlich wieder an Bach #6


----------



## thomas1602 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

bei uns 1.10. (1.1. für Fliegenfischer)bis 1.5. also noch länger.
Deswegen werd ich dieses Jahr das Fliegenfischen mal in Angriff nehmen. #6


----------



## Ruti Island (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



thomas1602 schrieb:


> bei uns 1.10. (1.1. für Fliegenfischer)bis 1.5. also noch länger.
> Deswegen werd ich dieses Jahr das Fliegenfischen mal in Angriff nehmen. #6



Was rechtfertigt denn, dass die Fliegenfischer länger auf Bachforelle angeln dürfen? Ist das eine vereinsinterne Regelung?


----------



## Tobi92 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ohne Sondergenehmigung darf meines Wissens nach allgemein kein Fisch während seiner gesetzlichen Schonzeit beangelt werden. 

Demnach dürfte auch eine vereinsinterne Regelung hier nichts nützen. 

MfG Tobi


----------



## thomas1602 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hier:
http://www.anglerverband-sachsen.de.../12/2011-12-16_gewaesserordnung-2012-2014.pdf

Paragraph 4.3.2. S10

Wobei der Sinn dahinter eher ist, dass man in den Gewässern ja immer noch auf Äschen angeln dürfen soll. Bachforelle hat ganz klar Schonzeit. Nur mit der normalen Spinne darf ich halt nichtmal am Bach sein.

Wobei das wieder nur für Salmonidengewässer gilt, aber da bei uns (im Bereich des AV Elbflorenz) eh 95% alle Bäche wo Bachforellen/Äschen vorkommen als Salmonidengewässer gezählt werden, hab ich es mal so verallgemeinert.


----------



## Ruti Island (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



thomas1602 schrieb:


> hier:
> http://www.anglerverband-sachsen.de.../12/2011-12-16_gewaesserordnung-2012-2014.pdf
> 
> Paragraph 4.3.2. S10
> ...



 Achso. Ja, das macht Sinn. Hab es zuerst so verstanden als ob man mit Fliege auch auf Bachforelle gehen dürfte.


----------



## sbE (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Apropos Schonzeit. Wie war es bei euch mit den Bafos letzte Saison? Unsere waren bereits Mitte September randvoll mit Laich...es wurde wirklich höchste Zeit, dass sie am 01.10. ihre Ruhe bekamen.


----------



## ronram (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Apropos Schonzeit. Wie war es bei euch mit den Bafos letzte Saison? Unsere waren bereits Mitte September randvoll mit Laich...es wurde wirklich höchste Zeit, dass sie am 01.10. ihre Ruhe bekamen.


War bei mir am Bach genauso. 
Habe das Angeln einen Monat vor Beginn der Schonzeit eingestellt.


----------



## west1 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Apropos Schonzeit. Wie war es bei euch mit den Bafos letzte Saison? Unsere waren bereits Mitte September randvoll mit Laich...es wurde wirklich höchste Zeit, dass sie am 01.10. ihre Ruhe bekamen.



Keine Ahnung, ich das angeln auf Forellen Ende April eingestellt und mich ab 1 Mai nur noch mit dem fangen von Barschen und Hechten beschäftigt, wie jedes Jahr.


----------



## Rhxnxr (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Wer hasst noch die Zeit zwischen 15.12 und 1.3? Will endlich wieder an Bach #6



Na komm, ne kürzere Schonzeit geht ja fast nicht. Wirst es schon noch aushalten bis März .
Bei uns ist zwischen 1.10 und 1.05. Ruhe, und ich finds (im Gegensatz zu früher, da gings am 1. März los) absolut ok.
Der Bestand dankts einem nämlich.


----------



## Kaka (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Noch 1 Monat bis die Saison startet |supergri

Auf Jagd gehts dann neuerdings hiermit: 

http://www.nippon-tackle.com/Tailwalk-BackHoo-KR-S672ML

#6


----------



## sbE (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Oha! Ich bin dann neuerdings mit der hier unterwegs: http://www.nippon-tackle.com/Tailwalk-Del-Sol-C632L-SP

Ich muss aber noch 2 Monate warten... :-(

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Noch 1,5 Monate, dann gehts hier endlich wieder los.

Wie sehen eigentlich die Bachforellen bei euch so aus? Mir ist aufgefallen, das die bei uns im Gewässer total unterschiedlich gefärbt / gemustert sind. Wie kommt sowas ? Habe hier mal ein Beispiel (das eine ist keine Meerforelle...hatte sehr wenige, kleine blassrote Punkte)

Es gibt hier auch noch teilweise Forellen mit nur sehr wenigen, aber starken schwarzen und roten Punkten (ca. halb so viele wie bei der einen Forelle auf dem Bild) oder Forellen, die am Kiemendeckel gar keine Punkte haben. Teilweise ist der Unterschied schon recht stark...


----------



## Laichzeit (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Für die unterschiedlichen Färbungen gibt es bestimmt mehrere Erklärungen.
Der Besatzstamm sieht nicht wie der autochthone Stamm aus. Forellen aus nie besetzten Gewässern sind anscheinend recht uniform, liegt der Besatz lange zurück, sehen sich die Forellen auch wieder ähnlicher.
Innerhalb eines Gewässers können Bachforellen auch durch unterschiedliche Laichzeiten reproduktiv getrennt sein und so unterschiedlich gefärbt sein.

Wie die Forellen bei mir aussehen, weiß ich nicht genau, da die meisten Gewässer so teuer, fly only, privat oder nur mit viel Vitamin B erreichbar sind.
Ich hab nur mal an einem kleinen Waldbach an der schwäbischen Alb geangelt, der nie besetzt wurde.
Dort sind die Forellen maximal 35 cm lang, sehr gelb und haben wenige und kleine Punkte, die Richtung Schwanz weniger werden.
Alle Forellen sind dort sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Kaka (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Der finale Countdown läuft. 1 Woche noch. Eeeeendlich!


----------



## Spiderpike (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns gehts leider erst am 15.03 los. Bis dahin suche ich gerade noch ne Wasserfeste Kompaktkamera.....vielleicht nehme ich die Canon Powershot D30....kostet leider 250€....aber ich glaube die wirds^^


----------



## kernell32 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich kanns auch kaum erwarten.
Alle Spinner und wobbler sind auf Einzelhaken umgerüstet.
Kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben wo es im Südschwarzwald Forellengewässer gibt mit Tageskarten?
Fast alles was ich gefunden habe ist nur Fliege, nur für Hausgäste (Übernachtung) oder nur für Vereinsmitglieder.


----------



## hechtomat77 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben wo es im Südschwarzwald Forellengewässer gibt mit Tageskarten?
> Fast alles was ich gefunden habe ist nur Fliege, nur für Hausgäste (Übernachtung) oder nur für Vereinsmitglieder.



Die gibt's leider nicht#d hab auch schon verzweifelt nach solchen Gewässern gesucht.
Wenn dann nur Fly Only wie z.B die Wutach. Habe deshalb letztes Jahr mit dem Fliegenfischen begonnen.
Das mit den Übernachtungen finde ich eine Frechheit. Ich wohne in der Gegend und darf dann nicht mal an diesen wunderschönen Bächen Fischen |evil:
Die Touris Spülen halt Geld in die Kassen.....


----------



## Drunja (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sqppk6S6xvU


----------



## Nordangler (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich wünsche euch allen eine schöne und fischreiche Saison.
Wir dürfen ab dem 01.03 los, aber ich werde wohl erst Ende April/ Anfang Mai starten.
Unsere getupften Freunde sollen ja noch etwas Kraft tanken.
Dieses Jahr wird es vermehr mit der Fliegenrute los gehen.

Ich freue mich, dass dieser Thread immer noch Bestand hat und jedes Jahr weiter geführt wird.
Auch bei FB habe ich inzwischen die größte Salmoniden-Anglergruppe.
Bin schwer begeistert von euch.


Euer Sven


----------



## Spiderpike (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schön Danke Sven...Dir und allen anderen auch viel Erfolg 

Dann schreibt mal alle schön viel......dann muss ich mich nicht bei FB anmelden...hehe


----------



## sbE (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Apropos Fliegenrute...Ich werde dieses Jahr vermehrt auf Tenkara (ursprüngliche Form des Fliegenfischens) setzen. Bin sehr gespannt wie das so wird...vor allem in Ergänzung zur “hochmodernen“ Baitcasterei. Ein krasser Gegensatz, der einen enormen Reiz auf mich ausübt.


----------



## thomas1602 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

bei uns ist die Schonzeit erst am 1.5. zuende.
Aber ich hab schon den ein oder anderen Bach abgewandert und mir ein paar schöne Stelle (optisch) rausgesucht. Gesehen habe ich allerdings nur kleine Forellen.

Ins Fliegenfischen will ich dieses Jahr auch einsteigen, mal schaun ob das Laune macht.


----------



## Kaka (1. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

In ein paar Stunden geht's raus an den Bach. Vorfreude! Scheiß Wetter angesagt, aber egal. Endlich wieder leichtes Spinnfischen!


----------



## Forellenberti (1. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

am Hochrhein stehen wohl auch die esten in den Starlöchern und werden im Morgengrauen losziehen.

In den Nebenflüssen des Südschwarzwaldes dauert es noch 4 Wochen.

Gruß  und Petri Heil Forellenberti #:#a


----------



## FredFisch2209 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gerade am Bach angekommen ! Noch 35min, dann geht die Sonne auch auf und man sieht bei dem trüben Wetter zumindest bisschen was! Petri an alle die heute auch losziehen...

LG Freddy


----------



## Spiderpike (1. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dann Petri Euch...bei uns ist noch 2 Wochen Schonung angesagt.

Wer postet die erste BaFo?


----------



## Quicksilver86 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich geb mir jetzt auch Mühe
Mal sehen obs heut klappt und ich was raus bekomme.


----------



## Fares (1. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Viel Erfolg!
Ich muss noch 2 Wochen warten. Bitte Bericht(e) erstatten!


----------



## FredFisch2209 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

3 Rotgetupfte, 2x Untermaßige, 1x gerade so maßig! Dürften alle wieder schwimmen, dank Schonhaken kein Problem. Hab Ihnen gesagt sie sollen Mama und Papa, oder noch besser Oma und Opa vorbeischicken ! War trotzdem sehr sehr schön.

LG


----------



## Kaka (1. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Einmal untermaßig, einmal "normal"!


----------



## Drunja (1. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Heil! Schön die ersten  Fotos mit Bafos zu sehen. Ich muss noch 3 Wochen warten. Am 16.3 ist zwar die schonzeit vorbei ist aber Montag und ich muss ganze Woche arbeiten.


----------



## Quicksilver86 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich hatte kein Glück...Neckar halt...Die Tage noch die Erms versuchen unsicher zu machen


----------



## Seele (1. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei mir war heute Ü40 Party :g

War ein richtig richtig geiler Saisonstart. Es gab zwar nur 7 Salmoniden und eine Barbe aber dafür waren alle über 40cm. Beste Bafo hatte 48cm und war Zeckenfett. Die 45 danach war leider vom Laichgeschäft und Winter noch sehr gezeichnet. Gefreut hats mich, dass die Fische allesamt nicht frisch gesetzt waren und dementsprechend in Kondition. Sonne hat sich auch kurz sehen lassen, was will man mehr. 

Petri auch an alle Anderen.


----------



## Forellenberti (2. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Seele,

Petri Heil zu den Forellen.

Welchen Köder hast Du denn verwendet? Sieht auf den Bildern aus wie ein sogenannter Forellenzopf.

Gruß Forellenberti


----------



## Seele (2. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Forellenberti schrieb:


> Hallo Seele,
> 
> Petri Heil zu den Forellen.
> 
> ...


 

Das hast du sehr richtig erkannt #6


----------



## Spiderpike (2. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu den ersten Forellen....ich kanns auch kaum noch erwarten....


----------



## Forellenberti (2. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Seele,

woher hast Du den Forellenzopf?

Gruß Forellenberti


----------



## Seele (2. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die mach ich selber


----------



## Spiderpike (2. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wie führst Du denn Deine Zöpfe beim Fischen?
Lässt Du die wie beim Huchenzopf auch mit der Strömung "rollen"?


----------



## Seele (2. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nein ich versuche halt eine Koppe oder verletztes Fischchen imitieren. 
Mach das aber oft vom Platz abhängig. Bei sehr starker Strömung wo ich sowieso nicht an den Grund  komme führe ich ihn lieber kontrolliert und im Mittelwasser. 
Beim Einzelhaken kann man ruhig kurz mit dem Anhieb warten damit der Fisch den Köder gut nehmen kann, sie spucken ihn normal sehr selten gleich wieder aus, zuerst wird nämlich versucht ihn sicher zu packen. 

Wenn die Forelle mal wieder zig mal daneben schießt hilft auch oft den Zopf nur am Grund liegen zu lassen und evtl minimal zu bewegen (schleifend am Boden).


----------



## Kaka (3. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schön wars wieder und es gab gut Bachforellen. Lief besser als am Sonntag. Die auf dem Bild war zwar kein Riese, ich finde sie aber besonders schön!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mal an dieser Stelle ein DANKE an alle Beteiligten für diesen schönen Thread:thumbup:

Macht echt Laune,hier reinzuschauen.Auch wenn man wie ich, Gewässertechnisch eher so gar nix für BaFos um die nahe Ecke hat.

Weitermachen


----------



## JasonP (3. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Mal an dieser Stelle ein DANKE an alle Beteiligten für diesen schönen Thread:thumbup:
> 
> Macht echt Laune,hier reinzuschauen.Auch wenn man wie ich, Gewässertechnisch eher so gar nix für BaFos um die nahe Ecke hat.
> 
> Weitermachen



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## Hannsen (3. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Zusammen,
weiß jemand wie es in der Aue und der Leine in Wunstorf mit Forellen aussieht?
Lg Hannsen


----------



## Kaka (4. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So, nachher geht's wieder ans Wasser. Ist es eigentlich krank wenn man sich extra zum Saisonstart 3 Tage Urlaub nimmt? [emoji2]


----------



## hirschkaefer (4. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> So, nachher geht's wieder ans Wasser. Ist es eigentlich krank wenn man sich extra zum Saisonstart 3 Tage Urlaub nimmt? [emoji2]



Alles normal!!! Ich muss leider noch vier Wochen warten. #q Also habe ich am 1. und 2. April Urlaub und dann ist gleich Ostern. Das werden einige schöne Angeltage.


----------



## Promachos (4. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

#c





Kaka schrieb:


> So, nachher geht's wieder ans Wasser. Ist es eigentlich krank wenn man sich extra zum Saisonstart 3 Tage Urlaub nimmt? [emoji2]


 
Andersrum wär's krank

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Kaka (4. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Läuft!


----------



## Kaka (4. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Weitere Impressionen...


----------



## RayZero (4. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mensch Kai, hör auf damit :q
Ich sitz hier auf Arbeit und bin total neidisch #q

Hast jetzt die Mitchell 500 an der Backhoo?


----------



## Deep Down (4. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Seele schrieb:


> Bei mir war heute Ü40 Party :g



Petri zu den Bachis und der Barbe!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Mal an dieser Stelle ein DANKE an alle Beteiligten für diesen schönen Thread:thumbup:
> 
> Macht echt Laune,hier reinzuschauen.Auch wenn man wie ich, Gewässertechnisch eher so gar nix für BaFos um die nahe Ecke hat.
> 
> Weitermachen


Jepp, ihr seid klasse!
Danke auch von mir!!


----------



## captn-ahab (4. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schliesse mich an!
Leider gibts hier keien Salmonidengewässer in der Nähe, aber dafür werde ich sicher mal ne Fahrt in Kauf nehmen müssen...weiter so!!


----------



## Kaka (4. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Weiter geht's!


----------



## Angler9999 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

echt die Folter,....


----------



## Kaka (4. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jetzt mittag, um halb drei geht's weiter. Ich hoffe es gibt dann noch ein paar Fotos. 

Allerdings wirds weiterhin keine "Handfotos" geben, da ich die Forellen sofern ich release nach Möglichkeit nicht anlange. Aber ich denke man kann sie sich auch so ganz gut angucken [emoji6]


----------



## wiesentangler (4. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Beneide euch ums klare Wasser .
Bei uns ist die Wiesent richtig trüb Daank dem 'Regen .


----------



## Kaka (4. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mittag vorbei!


----------



## hechtomat77 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Allerdings wirds weiterhin keine "Handfotos" geben, da ich die Forellen sofern ich release nach Möglichkeit nicht anlange. Aber ich denke man kann sie sich auch so ganz gut angucken [emoji6]



Petri zu deinen Forellen.
Und Danke für deine vorbildliche Einstellung bezüglich den Fotos im Kescher. Die Fische werden es dir danken#6


----------



## Seele (4. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Jetzt mittag, um halb drei geht's weiter. Ich hoffe es gibt dann noch ein paar Fotos.
> 
> Allerdings wirds weiterhin keine "Handfotos" geben, da ich die Forellen sofern ich release nach Möglichkeit nicht anlange. Aber ich denke man kann sie sich auch so ganz gut angucken [emoji6]


 

Evtl fängst ja heute noch eine Maßige, dann sehen wir auch ein normales Fangfoto. Aber löblich wie du mit den Untermaßigen  umgehst, gerade Forellen sollte man nicht zu lange ohne Sauerstoff auskommen lassen, sind da etwas empfindlich.


----------



## Kaka (4. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hat nicht jeder deine Megagewässer #6

Der Killer ist heute übrigens ein Lucky John Anira 49 SP. Etwas teurer was ich normal vermeide, aber er fängt! 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/04/1a240d7ce21f40951439836957569435.jpg


----------



## JasonP (4. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne Forellen, Petri! @kaka

In welchem Gefilde treibst du dich denn rum?


----------



## froxter (4. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Der Killer ist heute übrigens ein Lucky John Anira 49 SP. Etwas teurer was ich normal vermeide, aber er fängt!




Gut zu wissen. Der wartet bei mir schon seit langem auf seinen Einsatz - muss ihm wohl doch endlich seine Chance geben!


----------



## thomas1602 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

für die Interessierten 

http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wissen/natur/ichthyologie-die-vielfalt-der-forellen-13442316.html

ansonsten freu ich mich über alle Fotos und Kaka,
nein wir wollen keine Männerhände sehen, immer her mit den Forellenbildern 

(bis 1.5. ist noch solange hin )

In welchenBundesländern fischt ihr so? Will nur mal wissen, wie weitich aus Dresden fahren müsste |kopfkrat


----------



## Seele (4. März 2015)

Weil ihr alle so gern Bafos anschaut hab ich für euch auch noch ein Bild


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (4. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Mittag vorbei!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 230344


 
Fast schon ein Suchbild, aber ich komme ja auch langsam ins Brillenalter. Finde ich auch vorbildlich. #6


----------



## Forellenberti (5. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Seele,

Petri Heil zur schönen "Zopf-" Forelle#6

Gruß Forellenberti


----------



## Xeviltan (5. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Am Sonntag den 01.03. ist hier in Karlsruhe die Forellenschonzeit rum gewesen. Zum Glück bin ich meiner Freundin genug auf die nerven gegangen, dass sie mich angeln geschickt hat.
Nach einer Stunde war das hier das Ergebnis:


----------



## xaru (5. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin,

war ebenfalls am Sonntag los, konnte 5 Forellen zum Landgang überreden davon durften zwei mit zum Abendessen 

Verloren hab ich noch drei, davon auch leider die zwei größten des Tages. 

Morgen früh geh ich nochmal los, allerdings ohne große Hoffnung da Montag Dauerregen war, mal sehen wie das Wasser ist #c


----------



## Kaka (5. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



xaru schrieb:


> Verloren hab ich noch drei, davon auch leider die zwei größten des Tages.



Kommt vor. Ist mir gestern auch mit der Größten passiert. Ich hatte sie schon vor den Füßen und weg war sie #q


----------



## xaru (5. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ärgerlich aber halb so wild 

Fang ich sie eben morgen


----------



## bobbl (5. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bisher läuft es ganz gut 
Heute gab es zwei, die 38 und 39 cm lang waren. Beide auf den 6 Gramm FZ. Die Wobbler bringen momentan nur deutlich kleinere Fische.


----------



## Kaka (5. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri. Schöne Fische! #6

Mit dem FZ steh ich auf Kriegsfuß. Geht bei mir wenig. Der fängigste Forellenköder ist meiner Meinung nach der stinknormale 2er Mepps in silber. Der geht bei mir immer. Mehr Spaß und variantenreicher zu führen sind aber kleine Wobbler. Daher fische ich die sehr gerne!


----------



## bobbl (5. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So hat jeder seine Favoriten  Ich finde es total spannend, dass Köder an verschiedenen Gewässern so unterschiedlich gut / schlecht funktionieren. 

Mal eine allgemeine Frage: Wie sehen eure Forellen aus? 
Ich habe jetzt welche gefangen, die sehr dick waren und andere, die aussahen, als ob sie kurz vor dem Verhungern wären. Alle Fische, die ich erwischen konnte waren ziemlich von Egeln befallen.


----------



## Kaka (5. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



bobbl schrieb:


> So hat jeder seine Favoriten  Ich finde es total spannend, dass Köder an verschiedenen Gewässern so unterschiedlich gut / schlecht funktionieren.
> 
> Mal eine allgemeine Frage: Wie sehen eure Forellen aus?
> Ich habe jetzt welche gefangen, die sehr dick waren und andere, die aussahen, als ob sie kurz vor dem Verhungern wären. Alle Fische, die ich erwischen konnte waren ziemlich von Egeln befallen.



Kommt drauf an ob sie schon länger im Wasser sind oder eben besetzt. Ich denke die Dünneren sind welche, die den Winter über schon im Wasser waren. 

Egel hatte ich letztes Frühjahr öfter mal bei Refos. Bei den Bachforellen gar nicht. 

Zu den Ködern: Ich denke es liegt auch daran, welchem man vertraut. Jeder hat da ja seine Favoriten, die er öfter fischt und die dann auch fangen. Ich habe am Dienstag anfangs mit einem goldenen 2er Mepps geangelt und es ging nix. Auf silber gewechselt, erster Wurf Rumms. Wie soll ich da auch Vertrauen in den goldenen bekommen? :q


----------



## Seele (6. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ganz unterschiedlich, hatte richtig übelst fett gefressene dagegen aber 5min später am gleichen Platz richtig dürre die den Winter noch nicht durchgestanden haben. Auch hab ich den Winter über dieses Jahr einige tote gesehen. 
Die einen sind eben schlau und spezialisieren sich auf Fisch wennes keine Insekten gibt,  andere schnallens nicht oder sind einfach nicht clever genug die zu jagen, diese habens dann eben schwer.


----------



## Kjeld (6. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich fange auch kaum mal ne Forelle auf Spinner bei uns so verschieden ist das wohl von Gewässer zu Gewässer.  Deswegen habe ich auch fast nur Wobbler in der Köderkiste und die haben mir schon schöne Fänge beschert. Wie auch hier schon geschrieben man kann sie halt sehr abwechslungsreich führen. 

So wird langsam Zeit das auch bei uns am 01.04 die Saison startet. #h

@ Kaka 

Hast du auch mal nen Döbel dabei als Beifang?


----------



## Kaka (6. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Noch nicht dieses Jahr. Aber in einem Abschnitt des Bachs hatte ich letztes Jahr richtig schöne dabei. Mal sehen wann der erste in dieser Saison beißt.


----------



## Kjeld (7. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jap hier gibts auch streckenweise mal mehr mal weniger davon und da muss man sich dann durch angeln zum Zielfisch.


----------



## Kaka (7. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So ein 50er Aitel ist schon mehr als Beifang. Da geht's gut ab am leichten Geschirr.


----------



## Michael_05er (12. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an die Fänger! Ich darf noch nicht los, hier ist eigentlich bis 15.04. Schonzeit. Die alteingesessenen Vereinsmitglieder meinten aber letztens, das käme noch aus der Zeit, als der Bach besetzt wurde und die Besatzforellen lange voller Laich waren. Da jetzt seit einigen Jahren kein Besatz erfolgt ist, wird vielleicht am Wochenende auf der Jahreshauptversammlung das Ende der Schonzeit auf den 01.04. vorverlegt. Dann könnte ich am Osterwochenende mal losziehen, das wäre fein. Das aktuelle Wetter sorgt für mächtig kribbelige Finger


----------



## Seele (12. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gelaicht haben sie auf jeden Fall locker schon und der 1.4. sollte für die Bafo auch ausreichen. Refo bräuchte überhautp keinen Schutz eigentlich. Bei der Äsche siehts anders aus, aber die kommt eh in den wenigstens Gewässern vor. 
Ich denke einheitlich wäre eine Schonzeit für Bafo, Refo und Saibling sinnvoll, dann hätten die schwachen Fische sich auch schon von den Strapazen erholt, denn nach und nach kommt mehr Futter in die Bäche.


----------



## ado (13. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kann ich nur bestätigen. So langsam kommt Leben in die Bäche und Flüsse. Konnte gestern meine ersten Forellen dieses Jahr bewundern. 
Da die letzten Tage mit der Fliegenrute noch recht wenig los war hab ich mir mal die Spinnrute gepackt und bis nach der Arbeit für 45min los. 
War eine sehr kurzweilige Sache - ich wurde mit einigen Bafos zwischen 35 und ca. 45 belohnt.
Auch die Barben konnte ich mittlerweile wieder bei der aktiven Futtersuche beobachten - schon zu sehen, dass so langsam alle wieder aktiv werden.


----------



## Deep Down (13. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich darf bei uns den ersten Abschnitt ab Montag beangeln!


----------



## Rhönräuber (13. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns geht es ab 1.4. endlich wieder los. Kann es kaum erwarten wieder mit meiner Spinrute auf die Pirsch zu gehen


----------



## Kaka (14. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute  wieder am Wasser gewesen. Zusammen mit Boardie Maniac. Gab einige schöne Fische. Insgesamt wieder ein sehr kurzweiliger Tag am Bach.


----------



## randio (15. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nicht sonderlich hübsch, aber immerhin! ;-)
Petri


----------



## Kaka (15. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



randio schrieb:


> Nicht sonderlich hübsch, aber immerhin! ;-)
> Petri



Yep, sehe ich auch so. Da gabs schon hübschere diese Saison. Aber Fisch ist Fisch


----------



## destoval (15. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heutige Ausbeute: sehr kampfstarke 35er

War ein richtig schöner drill :k
Köder war ein Savage Gear Prey 34 (Farbe Bleak),
umgerüstet auf einen Einzelhaken.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (15. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri. 

Darf morgen auch wieder los nach langer Zeit....das ist wie Weihnachten, nur noch schöner


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute nur 3 Forellen erwischt, davon 2 untermaßige Fische. Alle Spots abgefischt und so ne schlechte Ausbeute. Normalerweise müsste da doch was sein, schließlich war jetzt ein halbes Jahr ruhe oder sind die Forellen noch in den höheren Regionen (wo die eventuell gelaicht haben) und kommen demnächst erst wieder Bachabwärts?


----------



## Deep Down (16. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri in die Runde!

Immerhin gab es ne 37er und schön um die lütten Satzforellen herumgeangelt!


----------



## Spiderpike (16. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



D1985 schrieb:


> Heute nur 3 Forellen erwischt, davon 2 untermaßige Fische. Alle Spots abgefischt und so ne schlechte Ausbeute. Normalerweise müsste da doch was sein, schließlich war jetzt ein halbes Jahr ruhe oder sind die Forellen noch in den höheren Regionen (wo die eventuell gelaicht haben) und kommen demnächst erst wieder Bachabwärts?



Um wieviel Uhr warste denn? Wenn heute bei Euch Startschuss war sind ja sicher viele an den Bach und die Forellis haben sich vielleicht zurückgezogen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War so mittags da. Habe noch 2 andere Angler gesehen, aber ich denk mal die waren nur an den Plätzen für "faule"  Jedenfalls habe ich die da gesehen und wenn man sonst mal Angler sieht, dann nur in Straßennähe. Bin noch so 2km gelaufen, aber naja...

Da fällt mir noch ein...normalerweise hat man immer Beifang (Barsch, Döbel) in dem Bereich...auch nichts, auch nichts gesehen.


----------



## man1ac (17. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Heute  wieder am Wasser gewesen. Zusammen mit Boardie Maniac. Gab einige schöne Fische. Insgesamt wieder ein sehr kurzweiliger Tag am Bach.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 230729
> Anhang anzeigen 230730



Es heißt man1ac! Immer müssen mich alle falsch schreiben #q |supergri

War echt lustig, genau richtig. Gerne wieder. Fische waren auch hervorragend!

Hier als Anhang meine 36er. Brachte soltze 580g auf die Waage:vik:


----------



## angelmartin (17. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Freud und Leid zum Saisonauftakt

Hallo Freunde der Passion,
Nachdem der Angelkarteausgabe im Vereinsheim am 01. März blieb mir eine Stunde Zeit, um unserem Bach (Zufluss des unteren Neckars) einen Besuch abzustatten.
Ich wählte einen eher ruhigeren, tieferen Bereich im Mühlbach. Ich startete etwas oberhalb einer alten Brücke und wollte mich bachaufwärts bewegen. Nachdem ich im letzten Jahr beim ersten Versuch Anfang März leer ausging, machte ich mir bei 5 Grad und leichtem Nieselregen keine allzu große Hoffnung. Das Wasser war durch den Regen der vergangenen Stunden etwas höher, aber nur wenig eingetrübt.
Hier, am eher zugewachsenen kleineren Bachlauf blieb die Fliegenrute erst mal auf Abruf an einem Baumstamm gelehnt und ich bestückte meine kleine Spinnrute mit einem Mepps 2 Spinner in Gold. Später im Jahr fische ich nur noch die Größe 1, beim höheren Wasserstand im Frühjahr macht aber der 2er oft Sinn.  Nach drei, vier  Würfen flussauf flitze eine etwas kleinere Forelle von oben her an mir vorbei. Ob mein Wurf sie verjagte oder etwas anderes war für mich nicht ersichtlich.
Der erste Wurf bachabwärts brachte schon kurz nach dem ersten rotieren des Spinnerblattes einen Rums mit heftigem Widerstand.
Eine sehr große Forelle zeigte sich an der Oberfläche und sie sprang auch einmal (wenn ich das nicht geträumt habe).
Sie zieht mal an das eine und dann an das andere Ufer. Einmal liest sie dabei einen kleinen Ast auf, der sich aber wieder löst.
Ich kann sie langsam in meine Richtung dirigieren.
Gott sei Dank hatte ich meinen langen Kescher dabei. Ein banger Moment bei einem Fehlversuch, der zweite Versuch hat geklappt.
Ein Jauchzer durchbricht die Stillen. Eine Regenbogenforelle von 54 cm mit der Form eines kleinen Lachses liegt vor mir.
Nach kaum fünf Minuten Angelzeit nicht schlecht. 
Eigentlich wollte ich den ersten Fisch der Saison das Leben schenken, aber die Meinung war schnell geändert. Zumal wir u.a. an genau dieser Stelle in wenigen Wochen den Besatz mit Jungforellen vornehmen  werden.

Mit einem kurzen Anruf gebe ich die Änderung des sonntäglichen Speiseplans bekannt.
Noch eine halbe Stunde habe ich, und ich gehe etwa 25 m. bachaufwärts.
Nach zwei Würfen taucht plötzlich vor mir ein schwarzes Tier aus dem Wasser auf und fliegt als erschreckter Kormoran davon.

Dieser Geselle hatte die folgenden, normalerweise fischreichen 200 Meter Bachstrecke wohl gerade durchtaucht und ich ging ohne jeglichen weiteren Fischkontakt nach Hause.

Mögen wir den Rest der Saison vom schwarzen Vogel möglichst verschont bleiben.
Unser Bestand an Graureihern ist schon groß genug….

Es grüßt der angelmartin

Bild folgt voraussichtlich morgen...


----------



## Seele (21. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also bei uns siehts mit Bafos momentan etwas mager aus. Sind auch keine gesetzt, Gott sei dank. Hatte eine als Nachläufer aber die war ziemlich träge. Dafür gabs 3 Refos auf Forellenzopf, die durften aber natürlich ohne Fototermin gleich wieder ins Element, da noch Schonzeit. 
Das Wasser ist momentan zwar sehr klar, aber doch von der Strömung recht anständig, so dass es sich fast nicht lohnt größere Touren zu machen. Aber Kurztripps über ne halbe Stunde bis Stunde machen auch Spaß. 
Nach dem nächsten Hochwasser wenn der meiste Schnee weg ist wirds dann auch wieder besser denke ich.


----------



## Quicksilver86 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heut gabs für nen Kumpel und mich je 3 Stück.
Erst zwei Untermaßige mit 15 und 22cm (aber wunderbar gefärbt)
Dann haben wir einen Hotspot aufgetan und die 6 Stück innerhalb knapp 1h rausgeholt.
War echt schön.Teils sind sie direkt in der Strömung drauf geschossen. Relativ kampfstark waren sie auch für ihre Größe.


----------



## Spiderpike (22. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu den tollen Forellen


----------



## Quicksilver86 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Dank...waren übrigends meine ersten nach der Fischerprüfung.
Gebissen haben alle auf Billigspinner vom Decathlon in silber rot.
Auf die Mepps ging nichts. Obwohl es die gleiche Stelle war.


----------



## Spiderpike (22. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ein Hotspot ist bei den scheuen Forellen eh eine seltene Situation. Normalerweise hast Du je Stelle ein bis zwei Bissversuche und die Forellen sind gewarnt. So etwas hatte ich am Montag wo ich an einer Stelle 3 Saiblinge gefangen hab. Glaube das die Forellen noch einen sehr grossen Hunger  haben und deswegen etwas unvorsichtig sind.


----------



## florianparske (23. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das sieht doch sehr stark nach fangfähig besetzten Forellen aus.
Alle eine Größe...
Die Satzforellen sind in der Regel auch nicht wählerisch beim Köder.

Aber trotzdem Petri, lasst sie euch schmecken!


----------



## Michael2711 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hier bei uns bisher nur kleine untermaßige gefangen und wieder schwimmen lassen! Denke haben hier erst frisch besetzt waren alle so um die 20 bis 22 cm


----------



## ulfisch (23. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



florianparske schrieb:


> Das sieht doch sehr stark nach fangfähig besetzten Forellen aus.
> Alle eine Größe...
> Die Satzforellen sind in der Regel auch nicht wählerisch beim Köder.
> 
> Aber trotzdem Petri, lasst sie euch schmecken!


Dann sag das doch mal meinen#h


----------



## Evildust (23. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Meine Bafo 32cm,gefangen am Lech auf Made (Grundmontage),sehr zickig gebissen,aber Traumtag


----------



## randio (23. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wie immer, neue Saison, neue Köder...


----------



## Spiderpike (23. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu den tollen Forellen!!!


----------



## Kaka (23. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei mir gab's am Samstag nur eine.


----------



## man1ac (23. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Bei mir gab's am Samstag nur eine.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 231025
> Anhang anzeigen 231026


.... Und 4 hat der Kollege dann gefangen?_Ohne mich gehen zahlt sich eben nicht aus


----------



## Jean (24. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hier mal ein paar Bilder der letzten Wochen...


----------



## Seele (24. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jetzt füllt sichs ja langsam. Ich hoff ich komm am WE auch für ne Stunde raus, leider lässt der Wetterbericht nicht gerade auf ein Traumwetter hoffen.


----------



## MIG 29 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöööne Forellen. :m. Ich muss bis zum 1 April warten.


----------



## Quicksilver86 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei mir gabs heut wieder 3 Forellen.
Davon eine Regenbogenforelle.
2 Bachforellen die größere mit 41cm und 610g


----------



## Hoffi (24. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sehr schöne Forellenstrecke, Petri#6


----------



## randio (25. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Jean
Dickes Petri und ein schönes Beispiel dafür, wie man tote Fische trotzdem noch ästhetisch ablichten kann. #6


----------



## randio (25. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Habe auch noch ein paar halbstarke Fische erwischt...
Darf ich mal fragen, welche Köder ihr auf Bafos fischt?
(Abgesehen von Spinnern)


----------



## Steff-Peff (25. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



randio schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen, welche Köder ihr auf Bafos fischt?
> (Abgesehen von Spinnern)



Trockenfliege, Nassfliege, Nymphe und im Notfall Streamer #6

Deine Bilder gefallen mir super. So aufgenommen (spezielle Einstellung), oder nachbearbeitet ?

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Seele (25. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



randio schrieb:


> Habe auch noch ein paar halbstarke Fische erwischt...
> Darf ich mal fragen, welche Köder ihr auf Bafos fischt?
> (Abgesehen von Spinnern)




Das sind mal richtig leckere Bilder #6

Ich fische hauptsächlich mit dem Haarwaschl, ab und zu mit dem Spinner und wo erlaubt kanns auch mal vorkommen, dass ich ein Fischerl am System auf die ganz Dicken versuche. Naturköder scheiden bei mir beim Forellenangeln komplett aus.


----------



## randio (25. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke und ja, entweder stelle ich direkt einen Filter ein, oder ich lass einen Filter in der Nachbearbeitung drüber laufen. Ich experimentiere da aber auch immer wieder aufs Neue.


----------



## man1ac (25. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

In meiner noch jungen Karriere war die ersten 41er fällig. Sau geil


----------



## Quicksilver86 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich hab bis jetzt alle 9 in den letzten vier Tage auf ein und den selben Spinner gefangen
Silber mit roten Punkten (Rappalla,die Billigmarke von Decatlon)
Alle anderen brachten keinen Fisch...mag vllt zufall sein,aber als ich wieder auf silber/rot gegangen bin gabs sofort Fisch.
Wobbler hat hab ich allerdings noch nicht probiert.
Naturköder fallen wegen verbot raus


----------



## randio (25. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die Eigenmarke heißt Caperlan... ;-)
Aber ja, die sind gut fischbar. (Lediglich die Haken sind unterirdisch!!!)

Teste mal ein paar Wobbler, die Durchschnittsgröße steigt, da du primär die "Fischfresser" ansprichst. An manchen Tagen laufen Wobbler sogar besser als Spinner, wenn man es nicht gerade auf 25cm Forellen abgesehen hat.


----------



## W-Lahn (25. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



randio schrieb:


> Die Eigenmarke heißt Caperlan... ;-)
> Aber ja, die sind gut fischbar. (Lediglich die Haken sind unterirdisch!!!)
> 
> Teste mal ein paar Wobbler, die Durchschnittsgröße steigt, da du primär die "Fischfresser" ansprichst. An manchen Tagen laufen Wobbler sogar besser als Spinner, wenn man es nicht gerade auf 25cm Forellen abgesehen hat.



Auf Wobbler beißen die kleinen genauso, wilde Bachforellen fressen alles was sie überwältigen können und sind dabei nicht besonders wählerisch. Kleinere  Bachforellen kann man durch größere Köder vermeiden - unabhängig vom Ködertyp. Btw: Bachforellen  zu "überlisten" ist kein Hexenwerk...


----------



## Quicksilver86 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Stimmt Caperlan ist die Marke...Rapalla und DAM sind meine Wobbler.
Werd ich das nächste mal probieren wenn ich wieder gehe.


----------



## heisenberg (25. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



MIG 29 schrieb:


> Schöööne Forellen. :m. Ich muss bis zum 1 April warten.




Bei uns gehts erst am 1. Mai los!


----------



## randio (25. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Quicksilver86 schrieb:


> Stimmt Caperlan ist die Marke...Rapalla und DAM sind meine Wobbler.
> Werd ich das nächste mal probieren wenn ich wieder gehe.



Mach das mal, Spinner lassen sich nur stupide einholen, mit Wobbler kannst du etwas facettenreicher fischen. Mit Rapala liegste schon ganz gut. Alternativ fange ich momentan recht gut mit dem 7 Degree Anglers Republic. Die Dinger kannste direkt in Japan bestellen, aber durch das aktuelle Währungsdurcheinander bekommste die in DE bei Lurenatic fast günstiger...
http://www.lurenatic.de/de/wobbler/schlanke-wobbler/anglers-republic-7degree-50hw.html

@W-Lahn
Stimmt, auf einen 3cm Wobbler gibt es ähnlich viele kleine Bafos! Ich hätte vielleicht schreiben sollen, dass die Wobbler wenigstens 5-6cm lang sein dürfen/sollten. 7cm geht auch noch. Trotzdem ist es an meinen Gewässern so, dass sich einige Forellen wohl eher auf Fisch spezialisieren und andere fast ausschließlich Insekten fressen. Das mag auch saisonal bedingt sein, aber es ist so. (Der Mageninhalt einiger verangelter Fische repräsentiert das recht gut)

Aber sehr Interessant auch andere Meinungen zu lesen!
Muss ja auch nicht in jedem Gewässer identisch sein, sondern kommt auch stark aufs Nahrungsangebot an.


----------



## Kaka (25. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich sehe es auch so. Facettenreicher und interessanter ist das angeln mit wobbler. Ich fische hauptsächlich mit dem Original Floater von Rapala. Will man aber unbedingt Fisch, so ist bei uns der silberne Mepps in Größe 2 unschlagbar. Aber wie gesagt nicht so interessant zu fischen wie ein Wobbler. 

Erst letzten Samstag wieder gesehen. Da ich oft bin, alles andere als Spinner probiert und deutlich schlechter gefangen als mein Kumpel, der selten geht und fast durchgängig Mepps gefischt hat. Sicher auch gewässerabhangig, aber m. M ist in Sachen Fängigkeit der Spinner kaum zu schlagen.


----------



## Jean (26. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an alle Fänger hier, schöne Bilder!

Ich persönlich fische nur Spinner von Mepps in Gr.3. Ob schwarze oder rote punkte, silber oder messing/kupferfarben scheint den Forellen relativ egal zu sein. Anders sieht es aus wenn man mal einen ganz schwarzen dränhängt. Das hat schon oft den Unterschied gemacht.

Bei den Wobblern bin ich bei den Salmo hängengeblieben. Hab zwar auch viele Rapala in der Box aber die Salmo haben einen viel "hektischeren" Lauf was die Forellen mehr zu reizen scheint. Besonders das Koppendesign und die Bachforellenimitation dieses Herstellers funktionieren immer sehr gut.

Generell fische ich Spinner wenn ich dem Bachlauf stromauf folge, also mit der Strömung fische. Bei den Wobblern genau andersherum, stromab laufen und gegen die Strömung einholen. So geht es bei meinem Bach am besten, gibt aber auch Ausnahmen.

Gestern gabs noch ne schöne 48er nachdem ich zuvor eine heftige Attacke an einer anderen Stelle bekommen aber leider nicht verwandelt habe. Die Stelle hatte ich nur 30min vorher schon befischt, erfolglos. Auf dem Rückweg hab ich´s nochmal mit dem "schwarzen" versucht und schon beim ersten Wurf ist sie draufgeknallt. Einen Hecht für den Gartenteich gabs auch noch, sind bei uns entnahmepflichtig, weder Schonzeit noch Mindestmaß.


----------



## ronram (26. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Für mich gab's auch die erste Forelle der Saison.
Eine 55er Bachforelle.
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/26/56d98d7fcb5b2ba1ce17c0d6dea05e9b.jpg

Die war zwischen den beiden Schleusen eines Hochwasserrückhaltebeckens mehr oder weniger gefangen. Ist wohl nach dem letzten Hochwasser da irgendwie hängen geblieben. Ich konnte sie in dem nur ca. 25cm tiefen Wasser schon von oben schwimmen sehen.


Die Forelle war ziemlich mager und ein Auge war schon leicht eingefallen. 
Ich nehme an, dass sie dort hätte verhungern müssen. Einen Unterstand gab es da nicht.
Nahrung wohl auch nicht. Sie hatte Steinchen im Schlund und Magen.


Erst beim dritten Anlauf saß der Haken. Die 1,5m UL-Rute war eine Nummer zu schwach. Vermutlich war sie doch so hungrig, dass jedwede Vorsicht über Bord geworfen wurde...


----------



## Spiderpike (27. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sehr schöne Forellen....wirklich toll

Petri


----------



## Kaka (28. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Traumwetter am Wasser und die Fische beißen auch.


----------



## hirschkaefer (28. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

...noch 4 Tage..... :c


----------



## thomas1602 (28. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

1 Monat 3 Tage  
Am Tag der Arbeit gehts auf Tour, da sind bei uns dann alle Angler am Wasser, Kunstköder sind erstmal wieder frei XD


----------



## hirschkaefer (28. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



thomas1602 schrieb:


> 1 Monat 3 Tage
> Am Tag der Arbeit gehts auf Tour, da sind bei uns dann alle Angler am Wasser, Kunstköder sind erstmal wieder frei XD



Mein Beileid. Wenn ich schon wieder die leckeren Forellen sehe...


----------



## Kaka (28. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*


----------



## motocross11 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin, zufällig jemand aus dem Harz hier? Möchte am Donnerstag an die Bode und wollte wissen, ob man mit Spinnern und Wobblern auch schon Angeln darf oder nur mit der Fliege? Bei uns in der Altmark gilt nämlich generelles Kunstköderverbot. Danke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xollix (30. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So,

hier bei uns darf ich am 01.04 wieder den Forellen nachstellen. Nur hat sich dank des Regens in den letzten Tagen der Bach doch ziemlich eingetrübt....=(
Wie sieht es mit euren Erfahrungswerten bezüglich des Angelns auf Forellen im Trüben aus? Lohnt sich ein Versuch? Wenn ja, welchen Köder empfiehlt ihr? 
Gruß
Olli


----------



## Seele (30. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wenns trüb ist gehts schon aber wenn die Strömung arg reißt hast halt Probleme mit der Köderkontrolle. Aber versuchs doch einfach, man kann es ja nicht auf jedes Gewässer verallgemeinern und schließlich juckts dich doch sicher schon  
Würde auf jeden Fall dann mit Spinnern oder Wobblern versuchen den Rotgetupften auf die Schuppen zu rücken. Also Köder die aktiv Druck machen und weniger auf Optik reizen.


----------



## xollix (30. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke Seele.
Strömung ist (noch) ok. Ich hoffe, dass bleibt auch so.... Spinner und Wobbler wären auch meine Wahl gewesen.
Ich werde wohl so oder so am 01.04 losziehen. Kannst dir gar nicht vorstellen, wie sehr es juckt....


----------



## Birger83 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@xollix: Bei mir ist es ähnlich hier in Mittelhessen. Der Wasserstand unseres Flusses hat sich in den letzten zwei Tagen verdreifacht, nimmt momentan aber langsam ab. Genauere Informationen dazu findest du unter www.hlug.de. Ich werde morgen auch losziehen, sofern der Sturm und der Regen bis dahin aufgehört haben. Ich werde morgen wohl ausschließlich mit Spinnern und Blinkern losziehen. Eventuell kommt noch das Mini-Spinnerbait zum Einsatz. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## hirschkaefer (31. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich sehe schwarz für morgen... #q


----------



## Lil Torres (31. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri allen erfolgreichen!! #6

ich konnte am wochenende auch meine erste bafo der saison überlisten, leider habe ich auch eine echt gute verloren... #q


----------



## randio (31. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kurz vorm Hochwasser ließen sich noch ein paar Bafos von der Beatrice bezirzen... #6


----------



## xollix (31. März 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

der aktuelle Stand der Dinge... siehe Anhang
#q:c


----------



## Seele (1. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das Problem ist dort nicht mal das viele Wasser, denn unten drin hast sicher ne recht geringe Strömung, allerdings in dem Wasser nen Spinner suaber zu führen wird zum Kunstwerk


----------



## Deep Down (1. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Seele schrieb:


> ......allerdings in dem Wasser nen Spinner suaber zu führen wird zum Kunstwerk



Meinste die Führung oder den Spinner im Treibgut sauber zu halten?:q

Hier noch eine schicke 35er vom Wochenende!


----------



## Seele (1. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Meinste die Führung oder den Spinner im Treibgut sauber zu halten?:q


 

Ich meine auf Grund von Wirbeln eine einigermaßene Führung hin zu bekommen. Von Treibgut ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Macht in der Brühe eh wenig Sinn. Wenns nur etwas getrübt ist wärs kein Problem, aber so? Solche Bedingungen sind gut für Aal, falls welche drin sind.


----------



## Basti aus Kassel (2. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin moin

Gestern war ich im Schneetreiben und Hochwasser bei uns für ne Stunde am Bach.
Hatte extra auffällige Keitech Impacts als Köder dran wegen der starken Trübung. Doch sie wollten nur die Easy Shiner mit schwarzem Rücken .
Ne 35 + 38er konnte ich zum Beissen überreden.
War ein Test meiner Shimano Lurematic und ich bin hoch zufrieden.

Also ran ans Wasser, Ein herzliches Petri aus Nordhessen.#h


----------



## Kaka (3. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Feiertage, die Ruhe nach dem Sturm, traumhaftes Wetter. Ab an den Bach! Mal sehen was geht [emoji6]


----------



## Promachos (3. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dann mal allen Truttenjägern viel Erfolg und schöne Erlebnisse am Fischwasser!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Kaka (3. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei mir heute leider bisher null Aktivität.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich würde ja auch gerne angeln, aber dieser schei..... Regen in den letzten Tagen hat es unmöglich gemacht. Jedes mal macht einem das Wetter ein Strich durch die Rechnung.


----------



## Kaka (3. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Endlich mal eine. Aber Nachwuchs und untermaßig.


----------



## Kaka (3. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So, daheim. War extrem anstrengend heute. Am Ende warens doch vier. Zwei untermaßig und zwei für die Küche. Ich hab sie einem Kumpel versprochen und so lang geangelt bis ich sie hatte. 

Bilder leider keine mehr. Gefühlt tausend Zuschauer, da verzichte ich dann auf Bilder von lebenden Fischen. 

Sonntag geht's weiter. Dann einer für mich so gut wie unbekannten Strecke. Freu mich schon.


----------



## Lil Torres (3. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Endlich mal eine. Aber Nachwuchs und untermaßig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hatte deine bafo auch noch diese schwarzen egel an sich?? ich meine da welche an der schwanzflosse zu erkennen...


----------



## Kaka (3. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das ist mir live gar nicht aufgefallen. Habe sie ja schnell wieder "entlassen", da untermaßig. Aber sieht tatsächlich danach aus.


----------



## hirschkaefer (5. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So erster Tag. Endlich mal am Wasser!!! :q Eine gerade so Mindestmaß, zwei Stück wieder in ihr Element entlassen weil noch zu jung und ein Fehlbiss. Alles in allem ein schöner sonniger Tag und das Wasser wird langsam wieder klarer.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

habe heute auch die erste pirsch gemacht und auch gleich eine erwischt....
der erste fisch(natürlich der größere) ist beim landen noch abhanden gekommen

frohe ostern!!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri

Ich war jetzt schon 4 mal am Bach...insgesamt 9 Forellen, allerdings 8 davon untermaßig! Letztes Jahr ging noch deutlich mehr und auch viele maßige Fische... keine Ahnung was da los ist...zu viele Entnahmen? 

Um die 70 wurden letztes Jahr im unteren Teil gefangen und so 150 im oberen / mittleren Bereich, es werden aber auch regelmäßig Jungforellen (mehrere 1000) im oberen Bereich des Baches besetzt. 39km Gesamtlänge hat der Bach.


----------



## Kaka (5. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wir waren heute auch wieder los. An einem fremden Gewässer, extrem trüb, aber nach Startschwierigkeiten hats doch ganz gut funktioniert. 

Petri euch allen!


----------



## hirschkaefer (6. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moinsen. Heute nur 3 untermaßige Bafo´s...aber was mir dann passiert ist, seht ihr auf dem Foto. Ich meinen 2er Mepps an meiner zartbesaiteten Forellenrute - auf einmal dachte ich oh wieder so ein blöder Ast im Wasser oder ein Mopedreifen. Als der "Mopedreifen" dann allerdings plötzlich gemächlich Bach aufwärts schwamm, kamen mir schon Fragezeichen. Bremse fast zugeknallt. Ich dachte schon, meine Rute bricht gleich ab.... Und siehe da, ein 55er Schuppiger gehakt an der Rückenflosse!!! #d


----------



## Spiderpike (6. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja des ist mir auch schon passiert....mein Karpfen des lebens mit 93cm hab ich beim Woppeln mit dem Bellyboat gefangen.... gehakt am Rücken......der Karpfen wollte mich auf die andere Seite des Sees ziehen... dafür konnte ich Ihn mit dem Kescher überaschen und er machte keine Flucht mehr...hat ne halbe Stunde gedauert


----------



## hirschkaefer (6. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bachforellenpirsch kann auch so seine Überraschungen parat haben.... :q


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (6. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

bei mir gab es gestern einen fuchs, der grad vom baum sprang was auch immer er da wollte?
einen eisvogel,einen gänsesäger mehrere rehe, und einen hasen auf den ich fast draufgetreten wäre


----------



## Spiderpike (6. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Und ein Watschenbaum der beinahe auf Dich draufgefallen währe^^


----------



## Frosch38 (6. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an alle Fänger! Bei mir gab es heute einig keine auf Spinner aber auch auf einen Eigenbauwobbler. Das ist eine feine Sache!!


----------



## Kaka (6. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri allen Fängern! Auch dem Karpfen-Bafojäger :vik:

Es macht einfach süchtig. Ich bin jetzt schon wieder hibbelig, obwohl ich 2 Feiertage am Wasser war. Aber ist ja nur eine kurze Arbeitswoche und der Samstag kommt schnell! #6


----------



## Deep Down (6. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri und hier gab es ne 43er!


----------



## Freizeitangler1 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Leute,

bei mir gabs ne kleine 32cm Bafo  
Meine erste überhaupt !!


----------



## Kaka (7. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Freizeitangler1 schrieb:


> Petri Leute,
> 
> bei mir gabs ne kleine 32cm Bafo
> Meine erste überhaupt !!



Petri und mein Beileid zur Infizierung mit dem Salmonidenvirus! Bekommt man nicht mehr los :m


----------



## hirschkaefer (7. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute nur 5 untermaßige zwischen 20 und 28, dazu Kormoran und Fischreiher #q#q#q


----------



## Freizeitangler1 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jaa ich sags dir  
Hab nur noch die rotgetupften im Kopf


----------



## Krabat_11 (9. April 2015)

*Frage - eintöniger Kanal*

Moin Boardies,

ich gedenke einen Seitenkanal des Rheines zu befischen, der nicht gerade als Forellengewässer bekannt ist, versucht auch niemand ernsthaft. Andererseits im Rhein gibt es durchaus ordentliche Forellen, die in die kleinen Nebenflüsse aufsteigen.
Der Kanal hat ein paar Schleusen und es wurden zarghafteste Renaturierungs-Versuche unternommen. Der Kanal ist ca. 8m breit und 1-1.5m tief, guter Uferbewuchs, Büsche und Bäume, gut Strömung. Was gefangen wird sind vorwiegend Barsche.
Frage an die Fachleute:
Ist das einen Versuch wert?
Wenn ja, kennt jemand ähnliche Gewässer, wie gehe ich da vor.
Zusatzaufgabe, es ist z. Z. nur Naturköder erlaubt....

Schon mal vielen Dank für Eure Tips und TL
Hauke


----------



## Allround Angla (9. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Eine rotgetupfte von heute 
LG


----------



## ronram (9. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Vielleicht mal kleine Köderfische ausprobieren...
Wenn es keine oder nur wenige Forellen gibt, dann hast du immer noch gute Chancen einen Barsch damit zu erwischen. 
Also wenn das geht...weiß ja nicht, wie es bei dir mit Hecht und Zander so aussieht.

Das wollte ich bei mir am Bach auch schon längst mal gemacht haben...mit Köderfisch auf Bachforelle und Döbel.


----------



## Basti aus Kassel (10. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin

Ich war gestern mal wieder am Bach und konnte einige Bachforellen bis 38cm verhaften.
Habe aber gemerkt, dass meine Shimano Lurematic in L zu wenig Rückrat hat um die Forellen auch an den Wurzeln vorbei zu lenken.
Habe  jetzt die Abu Rocksweeper Nano 66ml im Auge.
Angel hauptsächlich mit 3' Easy Shinern an 2g Köpfen und Wobblern bis 7cm( Illex Chubby und Rapalas).

Fischt von euch jemand die Rocke?


----------



## hirschkaefer (10. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wieder nur kleine Biester gestern Abend... Maximal 28er. die kleinste Bafo war sage und schreibe ganze 5cm lang (musste ich spaßenshalber noch mal nachmessen ). Die hat den 2er Mepps natürlich voll inhaliert. Das schönste war aber die 43er Äsche. Das war meine allererste!!! Die hat sich echt kämpferisch gezeigt. Natürlich durfte die wieder baden gehen - ist ja noch Schonzeit.


----------



## Nordangler (10. April 2015)

*AW: Frage - eintöniger Kanal*



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> Moin Boardies,
> 
> ich gedenke einen Seitenkanal des Rheines zu befischen, der nicht gerade als Forellengewässer bekannt ist, versucht auch niemand ernsthaft. Andererseits im Rhein gibt es durchaus ordentliche Forellen, die in die kleinen Nebenflüsse aufsteigen.
> Der Kanal hat ein paar Schleusen und es wurden zarghafteste Renaturierungs-Versuche unternommen. Der Kanal ist ca. 8m breit und 1-1.5m tief, guter Uferbewuchs, Büsche und Bäume, gut Strömung. Was gefangen wird sind vorwiegend Barsche.
> ...




Moinsen,

es ist immer ein Versuch wert. Werde die Tage auch mal anfangen anzugreifen.
Aber morgen erst einmal das 15te Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen über die Bühne bringen.

LG  Sven


----------



## FredFisch2209 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute nen echten Run gehabt und die Forellen sowas von in Beisslaune! Spitzenreitern war diese Schönheit mit 57cm zum Abschluss, meine persönliche Bestmarke! Den Wirbel hatte sie mir schon aufgebogen, also echt Schwein gehabt...

LG Freddy


----------



## destoval (10. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri, schöner Brummer #6


----------



## hirschkaefer (10. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

...die ist ja reif für´s Guinnes Buch... Petri! #6


----------



## Krabat_11 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



ronram schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal kleine Köderfische ausprobieren...
> Wenn es keine oder nur wenige Forellen gibt, dann hast du immer noch gute Chancen einen Barsch damit zu erwischen.
> Also wenn das geht...weiß ja nicht, wie es bei dir mit Hecht und Zander so aussieht.
> 
> Das wollte ich bei mir am Bach auch schon längst mal gemacht haben...mit Köderfisch auf Bachforelle und Döbel.



Nen Tauwurm wird es wohl werden, weil Köfi und Kukö ist beides z. Zt. nicht erlaubt....
Aber an welchen Stellen soll ich es überhapt probieren. Irgenwelche Ideenn hier im Topic, wie man die an einem Kanal erkennt?

Gruss und TL
Hauke


----------



## Kaka (11. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Meine neue Molla mit einer Schönheit eingeweiht!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Makelloser Fisch - Petri!!


----------



## Teichbubi (11. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo |wavey:

Fängt hier jemand seine Bachforellen an einem größeren See (kein Forellenteich...)? Wie siehts mit dem Beißverhalten bei euch aus? Was habt ihr für eine Wassertemperatur? In welcher Tiefe habt ihr momentan Erfolge? Würde mich über Informationen von euch freuen.


----------



## Kaka (11. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mein erste überhaupt auf Gummi!


----------



## xollix (13. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die erste vorzeigbare...


----------



## felixR (13. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war gestern das erste mal dieses jahr los, hatte eine 37er 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Und nen paar kleine, genau so wie heute. Insgesamt noch 7 zwischen 25 und 30. Aber da habe ich nicht von jeder nen Bild gemacht


----------



## Spiderpike (13. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Euch allen!!!


----------



## Quicksilver86 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns geht grad nicht mehr viel am Bach...alles abgefischt wies scheint:-(
Heute 7 Stück mit etwa 15cm.Eine mit 26 (schwimmt natürlich auch wieder)
Und eine 37er welche morgen im Backofen landet.


----------



## Kaka (13. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri euch allen! Sehr schöne Fische dabei! 

Kanns nicht schon wieder Wochenende sein! |wavey:


----------



## mcvenix (13. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

bei mir gehen auch nur kleine ;(


----------



## thomas1602 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri euch allen, sind echt schöne Fische dabei.

Haken bei euch die Forellen eher in der Mitte oder hinten an Haken? Ich will nur mal bisl statistisch schaun.

Grund ist, dass bei uns an den Forellengewässern nur 1 Haken benutzt werden darf.

letztes Jahr hatte ich schonmal gefragt, da ging es eher Richtung Mitte. 

P.S.
noch 17 Tage, dann dürfen wir auch wieder auf die Pirsch gehen  postet mal fleissig weiter Fotos, das vertreibt einem ein bisl die Zeit.


----------



## Quicksilver86 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da ich mit Spinner Fische und auf Wobbler noch keinen Biss hatte. Kann ich dir da leider nicht helfen.Denke aber auch sie geheb eher auf die Mitte.

Bei uns in der Neckarkarze steht ebenfalls 1 Haken drin...allerdings gilt ein Wobbler wohl als 1 Haken selbst wenn 2 dran sind....aber klär das am besten mal bei euch ab


----------



## RayZero (14. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

90% beißen auf den hinteren Haken - zumindest ist es bei mir so.
Mein Topköder ist übrigens der "Spro Power Catcher Cranky Minnow Gold Shiner" in 5,5 cm. Der kostet gerade mal 3€ und läuft genau so gut wie ein Illex! Da ist auch ein Abriss zu verschmerzen und die Forellen hauen sich das Ding weg wie nichts. Fange aber leider sogar die kleinen 15cm Forellen auf den 5,5cm Köder #c


----------



## Seele (14. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das kommt ziemlich auf die Führungsweise drauf an. Wenn der Köder Nah und unregelmäßig am Grund geführt wird (jiggen) dann eher im vorderen Bereich. Dagegen bei konstantem Zug zu 90% am hinteren Haken. Wenn ihr selbst schon mal beobachtet habt wie viele Fehlversuche Forellen oft brauchen bis sie den Köder überhaupt erwischen, dann wundert das auch keinen mehr. Manchmal ist dann weniger Bewegung mehr weil sie dann den Köder sauber von hinten überbeißen können.


----------



## Rhxnxr (14. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Seele schrieb:


> Wenn ihr selbst schon mal beobachtet habt wie viele Fehlversuche Forellen oft brauchen bis sie den Köder überhaupt erwischen, dann wundert das auch keinen mehr. Manchmal ist dann weniger Bewegung mehr weil sie dann den Köder sauber von hinten überbeißen können.



Sorry Seele, aber das stimmt so nicht.
Die häufigen "Fehlattacken" sind meist  das wegbeissen von vermeintlichen Konkurenten.
Oft sind es auch Pelletbomber, die erst nach 2,3 Jahren Mast ins Gewässer gesetzt werden und deshalb viel zu dumm sind um einen vermeintlichen Fisch zu fangen.

Eine wild aufgewachsene Forelle (spätestens als Brut eingebracht) weiss ganz genau ob sich eine Attacke lohnt oder nicht, weil jeder Fehler einen gefährlichen Energieverlust bedeutet.


----------



## Nordangler (16. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hier eine 40er Schönheit von mir.
Gefangen Dienstag Nachmittag.
Rute: Nordwind 4-16 gr
Rolle: Shimano 2500 C14
Schnur: monofile von Climax
Köder: Lucky Craft Pointer 48 DD


----------



## Seele (16. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Rhöner schrieb:


> Sorry Seele, aber das stimmt so nicht.
> Die häufigen "Fehlattacken" sind meist das wegbeissen von vermeintlichen Konkurenten.
> Oft sind es auch Pelletbomber, die erst nach 2,3 Jahren Mast ins Gewässer gesetzt werden und deshalb viel zu dumm sind um einen vermeintlichen Fisch zu fangen.
> 
> Eine wild aufgewachsene Forelle (spätestens als Brut eingebracht) weiss ganz genau ob sich eine Attacke lohnt oder nicht, weil jeder Fehler einen gefährlichen Energieverlust bedeutet.


 

Wirklich wild aufgewachsene bzw als Brut eingebrachte Forellen gibts aber in Deutschland in 98% der Gewässer nicht mehr. Und ich konnte das Verhalten neulich bei größeren und älteren Fischen genauso beobachten. Ich denke das passiert öfter als man denkt, nur merkt und sieht man es nur selten. Ist ja das Gleiche bei Hechten genauso bei Dorschen wenn man die UW Videos ansieht, da gehen einige Attacken ins Leere.


----------



## Spiderpike (16. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Klar gehen einige Attacks daneben....es geht ja oft darum schneller zu sein als die Konkurenten....da leidet natürlich die Präzision bzw. die Zeit um die Beute ausreichend zu prüfen.
Wie jedes Raubtier haben auch die Forellen Ihre Trefferquote


----------



## Laichzeit (16. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Vielleicht geht es nicht bei allen Bissen um den Nahrungserwerb, sondern eher um territoriales Verhalten, also keine Tötungsabsicht. 
Manchmal beißt die Forelle zwei mal in Folge und holt sich jedes Mal ein Piercing, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es dabei um Nahrungserwerb geht, vor Allem bei den richtig offensiven Attacken.


----------



## Rhxnxr (16. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Seele schrieb:


> Wirklich wild aufgewachsene bzw als Brut eingebrachte Forellen gibts aber in Deutschland in 98% der Gewässer nicht mehr. Und ich konnte das Verhalten neulich bei größeren und älteren Fischen genauso beobachten. Ich denke das passiert öfter als man denkt, nur merkt und sieht man es nur selten.



Uiuiui, jetzt liegst du aber ganz krass daneben.
Der Besatz mit Brut ist heute Standard weil man längst gemerkt hat, das man mit Setzlingen oder gar fangfähigen Fischen keine nachhaltige Bestandssicherung betreiben kann. 

 Oft wandern die "Neulinge" ab weil sie sich nicht gegen die ortsansässige Konkurenz nicht behaupten können, manchmal verhungern sie schlicht  oder werden geschwächt von Fressfeinden vertilgt.
Im Übrigen ist das auch seit min. 10 Jahren im bayr. Fischereigesetz verankert, es kommt nicht von ungefähr das Besatz nur bis zu gewissen Größen bezuschusst wird.
Bei uns darf man z.B. nur Bafobrut, Äschen bis max. 2-sömmrig und Elritzen (wegen Wiederansiedlungsprojekt) einbringen, alles andere ist *verboten*.

Ich möchte gar nicht weiter ins Detail gehen, wer Zweifel hat kann Tante Goggel bemühen und sich mal die Ausführungsverordnung des bayr. Fschg. reinziehen. Die Klassifizierung der Gewässer (Salmonidengewässer oder nicht usw.) erfolgt beim zuständigen LA.

Und was die Fehlbisse angeht: natürlich langt auch mal eine wild aufgewachsene Forelle vorbei. Aber vieles was man gern als Biss interpretieren möchte, ist einfach Revierverteidigung.
Ich kann auch nicht bestätigen, das jede kleine Forelle in der Nähe des Unterstands einer Großen gefressen wird, sondern eher das Gegenteil.
Die beissen eher die weg, die ihnen mal den Einstand streitig machen könnten, während oft ein ganzer Hofstaat von kleinen 20-25er Forellen geduldet wird. Aber das mag gewässerabhängig sein, weil eine räuberisch lebende hier Mengen von Schmerlen oder Koppen fressen kann.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

48er von heute, gab es gleich zum abendessen


----------



## Kaka (16. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri, geile Trutte! #6


----------



## Seele (17. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Rhöner schrieb:


> Uiuiui, jetzt liegst du aber ganz krass daneben.
> Der Besatz mit Brut ist heute Standard weil man längst gemerkt hat, das man mit Setzlingen oder gar fangfähigen Fischen keine nachhaltige Bestandssicherung betreiben kann.
> 
> Oft wandern die "Neulinge" ab weil sie sich nicht gegen die ortsansässige Konkurenz nicht behaupten können, manchmal verhungern sie schlicht oder werden geschwächt von Fressfeinden vertilgt.
> ...


 

Ist auch völlig egal und gehört hier nicht her. Ich hab in der größeren Umgebung kein Gewässer befischt an denen ich kleine Forellen gefangen geschweige denn gesehen habe dafür reichlich Gesetzte 

BTW: Petri an alle Fänger, scheinen ja schöne Forellen zu gehen dieses Jahr


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

die beute von heute









schicke 53er


----------



## Kaka (17. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jetzt legst aber los. Petri! 

Bei mir geht's Sonntag wieder raus. Mal sehen was kommt, die Regenbogen sind ja jetzt auch wieder offen.


----------



## man1ac (18. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nicht ganz Bachforelle, aber trotzdem netter Fisch!


----------



## Nordangler (19. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Noch mal eine bzw 2 von mir!!

LG  Sven


----------



## Kaka (19. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute gab's Bach- und Regenbogenforellen. Unter anderem auch eine kampfstarke 46er Refo in sehr starker Strömung! Da war meine neue Palms Molla MSGS 65L mal richtig gefordert!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri!! 
Bei mir heute nur ein mittlerer Döbel |evil:


----------



## Drunja (20. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ein paar von Samstag.


----------



## Kaka (20. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jetzt kommt der Profi wieder, bei dem wir alle einpacken können 

Petri. Wie gewohnt super Fische und Bilder. Top!

Welcher Wobbler ist das auf Bild zwei und drei?


----------



## Drunja (21. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt der Profi wieder, bei dem wir alle einpacken können
> 
> Petri. Wie gewohnt super Fische und Bilder. Top!
> 
> Welcher Wobbler ist das auf Bild zwei und drei?



Danke *Kaka*, leider bin ich kein Profi, Profis sehe ich jeden Tag bei FB, da sieht man oft richtig schöne Bilder.#6

Der Wobbler ist Lucky John Basara 56 SP.
Hier noch eine kleine von Samstag.


----------



## Kaka (21. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dachte ich mir. Ich hab den Anira von Lucky John. Sieht fast gleich aus.


----------



## Bonifaz (21. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hier auch mal was von mir...


----------



## Kaka (21. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zur kugelrundgefutterten Forelle!


----------



## Nordangler (21. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ein bißchen von mir!!!!


----------



## Kaka (22. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri!


----------



## Drunja (22. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bonifaz, Nordangler, Petri Heil, schöne Bafos. 



Kaka schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir. Ich hab den Anira von Lucky John. Sieht fast gleich aus.


Der Anira ist auf dem ersten Foto, ist auch ganz gut, nur ich twitche gerne und der Basara ist dafür der richtige.|supergri


----------



## W-Lahn (22. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Nordangler: Ist das  eine Brave-Rute?


----------



## Nordangler (22. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> @ Nordangler: Ist das  eine Brave-Rute?



Nein das ist  die DNA-Nordwind. WG 4-16 gr.  Länge 210 cm. Gewicht: 128 gr.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (24. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Eine 30er und 33,5...immerhin etwas gefangen.


----------



## Frosch38 (24. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ende letzter Woche gab es bei mir diese schöne 43er Bachforelle auf einen Eigenbauwobbler.


----------



## Bonifaz (25. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Frosch, da gibts doch schon Alarm an der Angel...#h
kriegst noch eine PN


----------



## Michael2711 (25. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri


----------



## Kaka (25. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute wieder draußen gewesen und die neuen Wobbler getestet.  Es hat ordentlich gerappelt. Hier eine Auswahl. Unter anderem eine 44er und ein schöner Regenbogen-Milchner.


----------



## randio (25. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Heute wieder draußen gewesen und die neuen Wobbler getestet.  Es hat ordentlich gerappelt. Hier eine Auswahl. Unter anderem eine 44er und ein schöner Regenbogen-Milchner.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 232201
> Anhang anzeigen 232202
> ...



Bitte sehr, immer gerne. ;-)

Schon echt krass wie "die Mädels" fangen. 

Habe mich bei der aktuellen Rabattaktion auch nochmal eingedeckt. |supergri


----------



## Kaka (25. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



randio schrieb:


> Bitte sehr, immer gerne. ;-)
> 
> Schon echt krass wie "die Mädels" fangen.
> 
> Habe mich bei der aktuellen Rabattaktion auch nochmal eingedeckt. |supergri



Wobei ich sagen muss "ab Werk" hat der Miltred eine Schwäche. Der Bauchdrilling verhakt sich sehr oft im Zwischenraum bei der Teilung und dann läuft der Wobbler nicht mehr. Einzelhaken schafft aber Abhilfe!

Ich habe mich heute wirklich gefragt ob eine derart erhöhte Beißfrequenz wirklich an einem Wobbler liegen kann. Aber scheinbar ja. Ich werde mir von den Miltred auch noch welche holen. Gefallen mir besser bzw. laufen besser als die Alexandra bei sehr starker Strömung!


----------



## Kaka (26. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gestern durfte der Miltred ran, heute wurde die Alexandra getestet. Nicht minder erfolgreich. Auch die Einzelhaken wirkten sich nicht negativ aus. Keine Aussteiger. 

Kann beide Wobbler absolut weiterempfehlen. Klasse Teile auch in guter Strömung und absolut fängig!


----------



## randio (26. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Klug********rmodus an: Der Köder heißt Mildred ;-)

Petri dazu!

Das mit dem Drilling im Gelenk habe ich nicht.
Habe das heute extra getestet.


----------



## thomas1602 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hatte die letzten 2 Tage Fliegenfischerlehrgang. Heute warenwirdann mit scharfen Haken am Wasser, hatte 2 kleine Bachforellen und 2 Äschen. Meine ersten Äschen. Alles in Allem sehr erfolgreich, viel gelernt. Jetzt heißtes, Üben Üben Üben 

Fotos konnt ich leider keine machen, in Wathose, mit derAngel, da muss sich erstmal ne gewisse Routine einstellen


----------



## Kaka (26. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



randio schrieb:


> Klug********rmodus an: Der Köder heißt Mildred ;-)
> 
> Petri dazu!
> 
> ...



Yes, Sir! Mil*d*red! #6

Ich vermute, dass es an der heftigen Strömung liegt, die den Drilling dann immer da reindrückt. Aber egal, mit Einzelhaken passierte es nicht mehr! 

Bis 8.5 (Rabattaktion) werden definitiv noch 1,2 Alexandra 50 und Mildred 58 dazukommen #6


----------



## Lil Torres (26. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Bis 8.5 (Rabattaktion) werden definitiv noch 1,2 Alexandra 50 und Mildred 58 dazukommen #6



hi, hast du diesbezüglich mal 'nen link für mich??


----------



## Kaka (26. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Lil Torres schrieb:


> hi, hast du diesbezüglich mal 'nen link für mich??



Alexandra 50: http://www.lurenatic.de/de/wobbler/...republic-alexandra-50s.html#/anres_farben-abs

Mildred 58: http://www.lurenatic.de/de/wobbler/...ic-mildred-jointed-58s.html#/anres_farben-abs

Rabattaktion: http://www.lurenatic.de/de/blog/der-blanke-wahnsinn-zum-saisonstart-n20


----------



## Lil Torres (26. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

das ging ja mal flott, besten dank!! #6#6


----------



## sbE (28. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Auch mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von mir, nachdem es die letzten Tage aufgrund recht niedrigen Wassers nicht so gut lief.

Nachdem ich 4 Stunden mit der Fliegenrute zwar sehr viel Spaß aber nur untermaßige Fische hatte, habe ich zum Abschluss des Angeltages "mal fix" noch die Baitcaster geschnappt und einen Gummifisch voll in die Strömung direkt in ein Wehr "gefeuert"...tja, was soll ich sagen, die Baitcaster hat der Fliegenrute mit diesem einen Wurf mal so richtig den Stinkefinger gezeigt.


----------



## thomas1602 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

|wavey:noch 1x schlafen , dann gehts das WE über auf Pirsch. 

Mein Fliegenequipment ist noch nicht da, dann werd ich das WE über auf klassische Wobbler/Spinner/Gummifische setzen.


----------



## Krabat_11 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



thomas1602 schrieb:


> |wavey:noch 1x schlafen , dann gehts das WE über auf Pirsch.
> 
> Mein Fliegenequipment ist noch nicht da, dann werd ich das WE über auf klassische Wobbler/Spinner/Gummifische setzen.



Dachte ich auch, aber bei dem Dreckwetter brauch ich gar nicht erst los.|evil:


----------



## Drunja (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an alle Forellenjäger.|wavey:
Ich war gestern auch unterwegs, hier ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Kaka (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri! Schöne Fische! #6

3 Tage frei und ich war nicht am Wasser. Ich bin nicht aus Zucker, aber auf Dauerregen hatte ich dann doch keine Lust.


----------



## Drunja (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wir hatten gestern schönes Wetter.


----------



## WK1956 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> 3 Tage frei und ich war nicht am Wasser. Ich bin nicht aus Zucker, aber auf Dauerregen hatte ich dann doch keine Lust.


es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, man braucht nur die richtige Kleidung.
Ich war am Wasser, trotz Dauerregen und habe gefangen.


----------



## Kaka (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



WK1956 schrieb:


> es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, *man braucht nur die richtige Kleidung.*
> Ich war am Wasser, trotz Dauerregen und habe gefangen.



Kommt noch. Wird eine der nächsten Investitionen bei dir #6


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

meine stiefel heute morgen|bigeyes






war ganz schön maifrisch

und 2 fische gabs, davon einmal zielfisch ne 48er


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne Fische. Ich hatte letztens eine Bachfo mit orangen Punkten, ist wohl eher selten oder? War jedenfalls meine erste Forelle, die so gefärbt war.


----------



## Kaka (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



D1985 schrieb:


> Schöne Fische. Ich hatte letztens eine Bachfo mit orangen Punkten, ist wohl eher selten oder? War jedenfalls meine erste Forelle, die so gefärbt war.



Kein Bild? Schade


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Doch...eigentlich wollte ichs nur nicht öffentlich posten, aber ok


----------



## Leine-Leroy (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sieht mir stark nach einem Besatzfische aus. 

Viele Grüße
leroy


----------



## W-Lahn (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kenn die orangenen Punkte auch nur von Satzforellen


----------



## Kaka (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ui, so orange Punkte wie auf dem Bild von W-Lahn habe ich noch nie gefangen bzw. gesehen. 

Auch die zurückgebildete Flosse auf dem Bild von D1985 spricht für eine Besatzforelle. Ich beobachte das bei mir seltsamerweise nur bei den Besatz-Refos. Hatte noch nie eine Bachforelle mit den typischen "verkrüppelten" Flossen eines Besatzfisches!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja, die Forellen werden bei uns jedes Jahr besetzt. Fische mit verkrüppelten Flossen, teilweise auch stellenweise offene Kiemendeckel fange ich öfter mal. Ist aber die erste Forelle mit orangen Punkten, sonst sind die immer rot.


----------



## dorsch20 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Rote bzw. orange Punkte sind völlig normal für wilde Bachforellen.
Der Unterschied zwischen rot und orange ist minimal und standortabhängig. 
Ich bin an einem mecklenburgischen Bach groß geworden, der einen uralten natürlichen Bf-Bestand hat, nie Besatz. Die Fische hatten rote und schwarze Punkte, schon immer und auch heute noch.
Als Merkmal für die Herkunft taugen die nicht.


----------



## Leine-Leroy (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Rote und schwarze Punkte sind typisch für die Bachforelle. 

Die von D1985 zeigt die typische Färbung einer Besatzforelle. So sehen sie in der Bode teilweise auch aus. Helle (fast silberne ) Färbung und orange Punkte. 

Ist alles eine frage der Qualität an des Besatz. 

Leroy


----------



## dorsch20 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich hatte in "meinem" Bach immer hellere und dunklere Fische.
Bei den helleren könnte man die Punkte orange nennen, bei den dunkleren rot. Das ist dünnes Eis. 
Es waren aber definitiv alles Wildfische.
Übrigens gibt es dort bis heute einen guten Meerforellenaufstieg, die Laichplätze liegen manchmal unmittelbar neben denen der Bachforelle.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns sind die alle total unterschiedlich gefärbt. Meist hat man die normalen Forellen mit vielen schwarzen und roten Punkten. Dann hatte ich schon einige mit gelben - goldenen Bauch, welche mit nur wenigen Punkten oder fast gar keinen roten oder schwarzen Punkten etc. 

Aber ich finds gut, das die Forellen so vielfältig gefärbt sind. Sind für mich die schönsten Fische, die man hier so fangen kann....auch wenn sie hier nicht sehr groß werden. Kann man auch hier sehen:

http://meine-angelfotos.npage.de/lieblings-gewaesser/aue.html

Da bin ich gerade dabei mir eine Art Fotoalbum zu erstellen.


----------



## dorsch20 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wer sein Gewässer über Jahre regelmäßig besucht, findet sicher eigene Regeln und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Spiderpike (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



D1985 schrieb:


> Bei uns sind die alle total unterschiedlich gefärbt. Meist hat man die normalen Forellen mit vielen schwarzen und roten Punkten. Dann hatte ich schon einige mit gelben - goldenen Bauch, welche mit nur wenigen Punkten oder fast gar keinen roten oder schwarzen Punkten etc.
> 
> Aber ich finds gut, das die Forellen so vielfältig gefärbt sind. Sind für mich die schönsten Fische, die man hier so fangen kann....auch wenn sie hier nicht sehr groß werden. Kann man auch hier sehen:
> 
> ...



Tolle Page hast Du da...gefällt mir gut


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke, fehlen nur noch einige Bilder. Wird aber dauern, weil dieses Jahr läufts bisher nicht ganz so gut


----------



## Spiderpike (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



D1985 schrieb:


> Danke, fehlen nur noch einige Bilder. Wird aber dauern, weil dieses Jahr läufts bisher nicht ganz so gut



Ist ja erst Mai....hast Doch Zeit


----------



## Drunja (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



randio schrieb:


> Falls jemand Interesse hat, für gaaanz weit hinten in meiner Box sind die dann doch zu schade... (Drunjas Forellenkiller ist auch dabei) |supergri
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4337372#post4337372



Jeder hat seine lieblinge, habe nie behauptet dass Anira ein Forellenkiller ist fängt bei mir ganz gut. Der Basara liegt in meiner Box ganz vorne und das schon seit zwei Jahren.


----------



## sbE (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Apropos Färbung bzw. Zeichnung...hin und wieder (2-3 mal pro Jahr) fange ich in meinem Hausgewässer eine wirklich wunderschön gezeichnete Regenbogenforelle. Übersäht mit deutlichen Punkten auf allen Flossen und einer für Regenbogenforellen eher untypischen intensiven warmen Färbung...Silbertöne sind an dem Fisch im Grunde nicht zu finden.

Unsere Besatzfische sind das nicht, evtl. aber von anderen Vereinen flussaufwärts. Gegen Besatz spricht wiederrum der ausgezeichnete Zustand der Fische (Flossen etc.) und das sie mir quer übers Jahr in verschiedenen Größen in den Kescher wandern.

Weiß jemand vielleicht wie sich diese Züchtung schimpft!?


----------



## Spiderpike (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Weis ich nicht aber passt super zum Tackle

Biste mit Deiner Tailwalk noch zufrieden?

Ich hole mir die zu Juni


----------



## sbE (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Spiderpike schrieb:


> Biste mit Deiner Tailwalk noch zufrieden?



Klaro, alles prima!


----------



## W-Lahn (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Weiß jemand vielleicht wie sich diese Züchtung schimpft!?



Das ist keine besondere Züchtung sondern eine "stinknormale" Regenbogenforelle


----------



## sbE (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Das ist keine besondere Züchtung sondern eine "stinknormale" Regenbogenforelle



Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen...normalerweise sind Regenbogener richtig silbrig mit einem leichten rosa-violetten Streifen und vielen, aber nicht ganz so prägnanten Punkten.

Hier mal brandaktuell vom Wochenende ein Bild unserer Besatz-Regenbogener...bei gleichen "spätabendlichen" Lichtverhältnissen, nur halt eine Woche später:






@Spiderpike...das ist übrigens auch eine Tailwalk bzw. Alpha Tackle...ist aber noch ein besonderes Thema, was ich demnächst mal öffentlich beleuchten werde.


----------



## W-Lahn (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen



Das mag sein, ist aber trotzdem eine normale Regenbogenforelle |rolleyes  
*
*


----------



## ronram (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also nach einem langen Uni-Tag noch auf Bachforellenpirsch gehen ist eine wirklich feine Sache.

Auch wenn es nur 50 Minuten waren.
Das tat gut...

Vier Bafos und einen Döbel gab es in der kurzen Zeit für mich.
Eine von den Forellen hatte die perfekte Größe . (s. Fotos)










38cm und verdammt kampfstark.


----------



## hirschkaefer (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute hats mal innerhalb von 5 Minuten gerappelt....alles auf ne pinke Nymphe...


----------



## thomas1602 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war am WEauch 3 Tage unterwegs an 3 unterschiedlichen Bächen. 

FReitag lief es so lala, das Wetter haute nicht wirklich hin, hatte insgesamt nur 4 Fische, der grösste um die 25cm.

Sa lief es dann besser, hatte ein paar Fische mehr und eine 33er ging ans Band.

So war eine Sternstunde, hatte um die 20 Forellen und locker 30 Bisse versemmelt, es war ein Traum. Anbei ein Foto der schönsten. 38cm hatte sie.


Ein paar Fragen hab ich mal:
Wie unterscheidet ihr Milchner und Rogner?

Wenn ihr einen Spot beangelt, ihr bekommt Fehlbisse, irgendwann hören die Fische auf den Köder zu attackieren. Was macht ihr? Köderwechsel , 10min warten?

Was für einen Beuteradius hat s eine Forelle, wie tief hoch muss ein Köder in einer Gumpe angeboten werden, damit die Große am Boden auch zuschlägt?

Achso, was mir auffällt, bei euch sind die Forellen meist recht grau, fast farblos (kann an den Fotos liegen) bei uns meist so wie auf dem Foto, fast schon grün-gelb. Woran liegt das? Anpassungen an die natürliche Umgebung? wir haben meist,Sand , Lehm als untergrund.


----------



## Kaka (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Heute wieder draußen gewesen und die neuen Wobbler getestet.  Es hat ordentlich gerappelt. Hier eine Auswahl. Unter anderem eine 44er und ein schöner Regenbogen-Milchner.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 232204



@sbE

Ich glaube du hast einfach einen Milchner gefangen, wie ich neulich. Sonst sind meine Regenbogen auch immer deutlich blasser und weniger schön gefärbt. Der obige war wunderschön und ich wusste zu 100% dass es ein Milchner ist weil die Sau mich angespritzt hat...|supergri


----------



## sbE (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> @sbE
> 
> Ich glaube du hast einfach einen Milchner gefangen, wie ich neulich. Sonst sind meine Regenbogen auch immer deutlich blasser und weniger schön gefärbt. Der obige war wunderschön und ich wusste zu 100% dass es ein Milchner ist weil die Sau mich angespritzt hat...|supergri



Meine war ein Rogner...eine Rognerin...äh ja. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sbE (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



thomas1602 schrieb:


> Ein paar Fragen hab ich mal:
> Wie unterscheidet ihr Milchner und Rogner?



Ich weiß nicht ob es neben einem eher seltenen Laichhaken (da nur bei großen Exemplaren) ein äußeres Erkennungsmerkmal gibt, aber man sieht es in der Regel bei der Entnahme bzw. dem Öffnen eines Fisches.



thomas1602 schrieb:


> Wenn einen Spot beangelt, ihr bekommt Fehlbisse, irgendwann hören die Fische auf den Köder zu attackieren. Was macht ihr? Köderwechsel , 10min warten?



Wiederkommen...nach ein oder zwei Stunden. Je größer die Forellen, desto misstrauischer/nachtragender sind sie in solchen Situationen.



thomas1602 schrieb:


> Was für einen Beuteradius hat s eine Forelle, wie tief hoch muss ein Köder in einer Gumpe angeboten werden, damit die Große am Boden auch zuschlägt?



Das ist extrem unterschiedlich und kann von Tag zu Tag variieren. Da hilft nur beobachten (steigen sie?) und austesten. Gumpen beangel ich in der Regel aber möglichst tief. Hat eine Forelle Hunger oder ist auf Krawall gebürstet, dann kommt sie auch mal blitzschnell aus ihrem Versteck geschossen und greift an. Hier hilft nur Erfahrung sammeln und ein paar Testwürfe machen...jedes mal aufs Neue.



thomas1602 schrieb:


> Achso, was mir auffällt, bei euch sind die Forellen meist recht grau, fast farblos (kann an den Fotos liegen) bei uns meist so wie auf dem Foto, fast schon grün-gelb. Woran liegt das? Anpassungen an die natürliche Umgebung? wir haben meist,Sand , Lehm als untergrund.



Das liegt mit Sicherheit an den Fotos. In der Praxis hat man aber an ein und dem selben Gewässer schon mal unterschiedliche Abstufungen bei den Zeichnungen (vor allem durch Besatzmaßnahmen). Ich schiebe das immer auf unterschiedliche Züchtungen/Kreuzungen. Bei uns habe ich schon auffällig farbenprächtige Forellen gefangen, als auch unauffällig graue Mäuse. Vielleicht hat das aber auch etwas mit dem Laichverhalten zu tun, wer weiß?


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## thomas1602 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob es neben einem eher seltenen Laichhaken (da nur bei großen Exemplaren) ein äußeres Erkennungsmerkmal gibt, aber man sieht es in der Regel bei der Entnahme bzw. dem Öffnen eines Fisches.


Danke erstmal für die Antworten 

Mit dem Laichhaken, das is klar, hatte ich aber erst einmal, da war die Forelle aber 46cm.
Bei der Entnahme ist auch klar, wenn ich in den Bauch schaue , sehe ich das auch.

Aber wie sehe ich es vorher, bei einer 33cm-40cm Forelle (meine Entnahmegrösse)?


----------



## sbE (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



thomas1602 schrieb:


> Aber wie sehe ich es vorher, bei einer 33cm-40cm Forelle (meine Entnahmegrösse)?



Ich habe mal was von der Länge des Mauls bzw. der Oberlippe gelesen. Geht sie bis hinter das Auge soll es ein Milchner sein. Aber keine Ahnung...das habe ich in der Praxis nie wirklich überprüft. Kann auch nur ein Märchen und von Züchtung zu Züchtung unterschiedlich sein.


----------



## Jean (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an alle Fänger, schöne Bilder! Anbei ein paar Impressionen der letzten Tage...


----------



## Kaka (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Supergeil! Petri!


----------



## captn-ahab (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Richtig richtig schön!!


----------



## Kaka (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute abend auch wieder ne Runde unterwegs gewesen. Zwei Regenbogen und einmal Bachi!


----------



## Jean (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri! Schöne rote Punkte...


----------



## ronram (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wieder nach der Uni kurz an den Bach.
Direkt der zweite Wurf gab eine Forelle.
Insgesamt vier Stück...in etwa einer Stunde.

Die größte Forelle - 34cm - durfte mit.


----------



## Kaka (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri! Morgen nachmittag zieh ich auch wieder los bis Sonnenuntergang! Mal sehen!

Ich lass mir jetzt auch eine von gestern schmecken!


----------



## Silverfish1 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

größe ist nicht alles


----------



## Basti aus Kassel (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nicht schlecht, nicht schlecht.
Konnte auch wieder ein paar BF fangen.
Dabei auch ne 43er BF mit 760g. kam dierekt auf den Teller. Echt lecker.
Aber nur mal wieder alles auf den 3' Easy Shiner und Fat Impact.


----------



## Michael2711 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die gab es heute morgen direkt in einer  rausche nach nen Wehr


----------



## Inni (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

ich habe erst seit Ende Maerz meinen Schein und war nun einige Male am Wasser. Es wurden auch schon 2 (untermassige) BaFo's mit Spinner (2er Cu) gefangen, so weit so gut.
Als ich aber letztens am Wasser war, direkt 2m vor mir 2 BaFo. Eine ca 35, eine ca 25. Nun hatte ich da alles versucht: 2er Meps Cu, 2er Meps schwarz, 0er Meps, Wobbler in natur und gelb, GuFi in goldglitter, motoroil und gelb, Gummikrebse in natur.
Bis auf 2 Nachlaeufer bei den Gummikrebsen keine Reaktion der BaFos.
Das Angeln mit Wobbler mit der Stroemung war nicht wirklich schoen, da katte ich kein Gefuehl zum Koeder. Gummifisch (Kopytos) zeigten auch kaum Aktion. Spinner fand ich am angenehmsten.

Hatten die kein Hunger oder was kann man noch veranstalten? 10m weiter oben sah ich ab und an welche nach Fliegen schnappen. Haben die ihr Futter auf Fliege umgestellt?

Fuer ein paar Tips waere ich dankbar.

THX & Gruesse


----------



## Kaka (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jap, wenn viel Fliegenzeug wie im Moment unterwegs ist, hat man mit den herkömmlichen Spinnködern öfter Schwierigkeiten.

Zu den Wobblern: Fisch sie doch gegen die Strömung. Also gegen die Strömung einholen. Mache ich am starkströmenden Bach auch immer, da es mit der Strömung kaum möglich ist, wie du ja auch sagst! Ich fische meistens Spinner mit der Strömung und die Wobbler gegen die Strömung. Beides sehr fängig!

Man muss nur bei den Wobblern gucken. Grad gegen starke Strömung laufen sehr sehr viele Wobbler nicht bzw. sehr schlecht. Falls du dafür ein paar Tipps brauchst, einfach nochmal melden!


----------



## sbE (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wenn du bei Wobblern und Gummis nichts merkst, hast du die falsche (offenbar viel zu harte) Rute. Ich empfinde Wobbler und Gummis besser, spannender und selektiver als die (für den Angler) doch recht monotonen Spinner.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaka (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich glaube dass ist nicht das Problem. Es stimmt schon, in sehr schneller Strömung kann man einen Wobbler MIT der Strömung kaum mit Gefühl führen. Ich glaube das meint er oder?


----------



## sbE (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Ich glaube dass ist nicht das Problem. Es stimmt schon, in sehr schneller Strömung kann man einen Wobbler MIT der Strömung kaum mit Gefühl führen. Ich glaube das meint er oder?



Dann hat die Rolle eine zu geringe Übersetzung. Die Aussage, dass ein Wobbler in der Strömung nicht zu spüren ist, kann ich jedenfalls so nicht stehen lassen.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobi92 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also dass ein Wobbler gegen die Strömung nicht bzw schlecht läuft, mit der Strömung aber schon, fänd ich schon auch sehr komisch.

Eher anders herum.


----------



## sbE (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kommt ganz auf die Wobbler und die Ausrüstung an ob man besser mit oder gegen Strömung besser klar kommt. Ich bevorzuge aus mehreren Gründen das Wobbeln bzw. Twitchen mit der Strömung. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobi92 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da Stimme ich dir zu, jeder Wobbler hat seine Einholgeschw., Strömung, oder wie auch immer man es nennt, bei der er am besten läuft.

Aber dass ein Wobbler bei stärkerer Strömung "nicht" läuft und bei geringer schon hab ich noch nie gesehn.
Ich würd eher sagen sie laufen dann zu "krass", sodass sie sich halt überschlagen. (vielleicht war das ja auch mit "nicht laufen" gemeint)


----------



## sbE (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Es gibt Modelle die bei starker Strömung aus dem Wasser “springen“...und somit schlecht laufen. Man muss halt wissen welchen Köder man aus seiner Box wann, wie und wo erfolgreich einsetzt. Reine Erfahrungssache.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobi92 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Es gibt Modelle die bei starker Strömung aus dem Wasser “springen“...und somit schlecht laufen.



Okey
Hab ich ja noch nie gesehn


----------



## sbE (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Es gibt sogar Wobbler die extra für harte Strömung gemacht wurden, damit z.B. sowas wie rausspringen oder Aussetzer im Lauf nicht passieren. Der Illex Tricoroll fällt mir da spontan ein.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MatSa (10. Mai 2015)

Hallo, welche Statioärrolle habt ihr im Einsatz bzw. könnt ihr empfehlen für die genannten Wobbler, um die auch noch gut mit der Strömung führen zu können? 
Danke für Antwort!


----------



## randio (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



MatSa schrieb:


> Hallo, welche Statioärrolle habt ihr im Einsatz bzw. könnt ihr empfehlen für die genannten Wobbler, um die auch noch gut mit der Strömung führen zu können?
> Danke für Antwort!



1000-2500er Shimanos
Das kann man aber nicht pauschalisieren, da es auf dein Gewässer ankommt. Breite, Tiefe, Strömungsgeschwindigkeit etc.


----------



## sbE (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

2500er...Das ist eher was für Hecht.  500 oder 1000 würde ich sagen mit einer hohen Übersetzung...soll heißen ca. 70 bis 80 cm Schnureinzug pro Umdrehung. Je schneller das Gewässer, desto mehr Schnureinzug darf die Rolle haben. Ich fische an meiner Statio-Kombo eine Mitchell Mag Pro Extreme 500 mit 70 cm Schnureinzug pro Umdrehung, ich denke damit kann man nix falsch machen.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RayZero (10. Mai 2015)

Ne 2500er Shimano kann man sehr wohl auf Barsch und Forelle fischen. Die sind immer noch recht filigran und eine größere Rolle hat nur Vorteile. Wenn du eine der CI4+ Rollen holst, hast immer noch relativ wenig Gewicht. Gerade bei Vollfluocarbon auf der Spule hast du da nicht so den Memory Effekt wie bei kleinen Spielzeugrollen. 
An Ruten der Klasse ML gehört einfach eine 2000-2500er. L oder besser UL - da kann man dann zu 500er und 1000er greifen. Ist natürlich alles Geschmacksache - ein wahrer Glaubenskrieg!

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaka (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Ich fische an meiner Statio-Kombo eine Mitchell Mag Pro Extreme 500



Naja, das ist ja in Shimano Größe auch eine 2500er bzw. etwas filigraner. Fische ich auch. Top Rolle. Des weiteren fische ich eine 2500er Biomaster, die schwerer ist als die Extreme 500. Von einer "normalen" 1000er Größe rate ich ab. Mir ist das zu fummlig. Aber am Ende muss das natürlich jeder selber ausprobieren. 

Mit einer 2500er Shimano macht man aber sicher nix falsch. Passt super, auch an leichten Ruten wie der Palms Molla oder meiner Tailwalk BackHoo (beide bis 10 g WG und ~ 2m Länge).


----------



## randio (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> 2500er...Das ist eher was für Hecht.  500 oder 1000 würde ich sagen mit einer hohen Übersetzung...soll heißen ca. 70 bis 80 cm Schnureinzug pro Umdrehung. Je schneller das Gewässer, desto mehr Schnureinzug darf die Rolle haben. Ich fische an meiner Statio-Kombo eine Mitchell Mag Pro Extreme 500 mit 70 cm Schnureinzug pro Umdrehung, ich denke damit kann man nix falsch machen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk



Grundsätzlich haste nicht unrecht. Da meine 2500er Shimanos aber alle um oder unter 200g wiegen und ich persönlich nix anderes als Daiwa oder Shimano fische, fällt ne Mitchell schon raus. ;-) Ich brauche auch die paar Meter mehr Wurfweite und da ich viele 50+ Döbel und 70+ Barben als Beifänge habe, bilde ich mir ein, die 2500er sind "etwas" robuster. ;-)

Früher habe ich aber auch ausschließlich 1000er Firebloods am Bach/Fluss gefischt und die haben auch alles mitgemacht.


----------



## felixR (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich habe mir dieses jahr die neue exist als 1025 er Modell geholt. Absolut geil, allerdings fische ich nur an nen kleinen Bach. In deinem Fall würde ich ne 2000er daiwa nehmen oder 2500er shimano.


----------



## Inni (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Leute,

danke schon mal fuer die Antworten.

Also ich hatte immer mit der Stroehmung gefischt. Rute Daiwa Lexa 5-20g 2.10 mit Shimano Exage1000, 0.8er Daiwa gefochtene mit 2m Fluro-Vorfach.
Vorteil beim Spinner nach meinem Empfinden (was nix zu sagen hat da erst 5mal am Bach): der hat auch mit Stroehmung gegendruck und laeuft da lang wo er soll, den kann ich auch mal quer ueber Gumpen einholen.
Beim Wobbler sieht das anders aus. Die ich habe mit kleiner Tauchschaufen liefen mit Stroehmung nicht an. Gegen die Stroehmung wurden die sofort an meine Bachseite gedrueckt, da kuerzester Weg. Da war nix mit gezielter Fuehrung. Ich muss auch sagen, da da teilweise 2m hohe Boeschung ist und ich nur 10% der Zeit mal unten am Wasser fischte.
Die Wobbler mit grosser Tauchschaufel (wie weiter vorn auf den Bildern von *Jean* gingen zwar mit der Stroehmung unter Wasser, drifteten doch aber teilweise 1-2m aus der Spur, so das da auch keine geziele Fuehrung moeglich war.
Die Wobbler waren alle schwimmende.
Oder fischt ihr mit der Stroehmung mit sinkenden?

@sbE: ich glaub ich komm mal auf ein Coaching vorbei, Erftown is ja nicht so weitweg :q


----------



## sbE (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich fische in 75% aller Fälle mit sinkenden oder sogar schnell sinkenden Wobblern bzw. Twitchbaits. Apropos, ich wobbel eigentlich recht selten, bei mir wird getwitcht. 

@Inni: Wo kommst du her? Ich hätte eh mal Lust zur Abwechslung mal ein anderes Gewässer zu befischen. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Silverfish1 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ sbE darfst mich gerne mal Besuchen kommen im schönen Frankfurter (Main) Umland. Ist ja nicht so weit weg.


----------



## MatSa (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke für die Antworten, die 500'er Mitchell Mag Pro Extreme sieht schon gut aus, werde mal im Netz nach Angeboten schauen - vor Ort konnte ich nur eine 1000'er Mag Pro Lite begutachten.


----------



## Silverfish1 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gestern gabs 4 BAfos bei zweien hab ich ein Foto gemacht.


----------



## W-Lahn (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Gestern gabs 4 BAfos bei zweien hab ich ein Foto gemacht.


Petri heil! So eine blasse BaFo hab ich noch nie gesehen, hast du die in einer Höhle gefangen?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri. So ne blasse hatte ich auch mal. Sehen aber irgendwie interessant aus.


----------



## Silverfish1 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

weis nicht wieso die so blass war, wahrscheinlich frischer Besatz


----------



## marcus7 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Petri heil! So eine blasse BaFo hab ich noch nie gesehen, hast du die in einer Höhle gefangen?



Habe ich von nem alten Polaroid von mir abfotografiert


----------



## florianparske (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Petri heil! So eine blasse BaFo hab ich noch nie gesehen, hast du die in einer Höhle gefangen?


Wenn die Bafo aus einer Höhle stammen würde, wäre sie eher sehr dunkel gefärbt.

Beim Elektrofischen in unserem Aufzuchtbach haben wir teilweise sehr dunkle Bafos gefangen. Diese standen unter einem Überhang, wo fast kein Licht einfällt.
Nach ein paar Minuten im weißen Eimer wechselte die Färbung zu hell bis sehr hell.

Also auch Forellen passen ihre Färbung dem Untergrund an...


----------



## doc_haemmer (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hätte mal ne Frage. Ihr fischt ja, so wie ich das sehe, auch an eher gefährliche Stellen. 

Wieviele Köderverluste habt Ihr den so? Da ein "pro Monat" Vergleich ja immer auf die Anzahl wie oft man geht ankommt, wäre es nice wenn Ihr das na sagen wir auf 8 Angelstunden runter rechnet. 

Also genauer die Frage, wieviele Köderverluste habt ihr geschätzt auf ca. 8 Std angeln.

Bin mal gespannt, bei mir bewegt sich das momentan geschätzt im 1-2er Bereich, soll heissen pro 8 Std verliere ich 1-2 Köder und das ist dann doch recht heftig. Ich hoffe mal das wird mit steigender Erfahrung noch besser :c


----------



## hirschkaefer (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

also 0-1 Fliegen, wenn die Bäume mal wieder zu nahe kommen... Dafür kosten sie auch nur 1 Euro.


----------



## W-Lahn (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



florianparske schrieb:


> Wenn die Bafo aus einer Höhle stammen würde, wäre sie eher sehr dunkel gefärbt.
> 
> Beim Elektrofischen in unserem Aufzuchtbach haben wir teilweise sehr dunkle Bafos gefangen. Diese standen unter einem Überhang, wo fast kein Licht einfällt.
> Nach ein paar Minuten im weißen Eimer wechselte die Färbung zu hell bis sehr hell.
> ...



Abgesehen davon dass mein Beitrag nicht ganz ernst gemeint war, sind Fischarten die dauerhaft in Höhlen leben meist weiß/farblos. Liegt dann aber  nicht an einer Anpassung an die Umgebung, sondern an deren Blindheit...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



doc_haemmer schrieb:


> Hätte mal ne Frage. Ihr fischt ja, so wie ich das sehe, auch an eher gefährliche Stellen.
> 
> Wieviele Köderverluste habt Ihr den so? Da ein "pro Monat" Vergleich ja immer auf die Anzahl wie oft man geht ankommt, wäre es nice wenn Ihr das na sagen wir auf 8 Angelstunden runter rechnet.
> 
> ...




So ungefähr verliere ich in der Zeit einen Köder. Aber wieso ist das heftig? Angel mal am Fluss / Kanal an der Steinpackung, da haste teilweise 1-2 Köder in 30 Min verloren


----------



## doc_haemmer (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Naja kommt auf den Köder an. Wenn ich schaue, dass manche hier Wobbler für 15 Euro angeln dann wäre das aus meiner Sicht schon heftig.

Kommt halt immer drauf an, wenn Du am Fluß mit Gummifisch angelst dann sind das 1-2 Euro dann ist das wieder in Ordnung, aber oft genug sieht man halt hier im Thread Wobbler die bis zu 15 Euro kosten


----------



## sbE (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Seit dem ich auf Einzelhaken umgestellt habe, habe ich deutlich weniger Köderverluste. Auf 8 Stunden heruntergerechnet = 0.  

Wobbler verliere ich inzwischen also fast gar nicht mehr...maximal einer auf 20 Stunden. Die Dinger sind mit etwas Gefühl ganz leicht aus Büschen, Bäumen und Wurzeln wieder "herauszuzuppeln". Ich setze daher inzwischen auch ohne Verlustängste Wobbler bis 20 Euro ein.

Gummifische gehen da schon deutlich öfter baden, vor allem die mit 7 Gramm Köpfen. Aber das liegt in der Natur der Sache...Grundkontakt, Verkeilen des Bleikopfes, außerdem wicklen sich Jig Heads gern nach einem apprupten Ende des Fluges (z.B. in einem Busch bzw. Baum) auch ganz wunderbar gefühlte 30 mal um einen Ast.


----------



## ronram (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Eine kurze Pirsch..


----------



## randio (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Ich setze daher inzwischen auch ohne Verlustängste Wobbler bis 20 Euro ein.



Das entscheidet dann auch, ob man nur angelt oder auch fängt! 
Nicht immer, aber immer öfter...


----------



## Kaka (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ronram:

Wahnsinnig schön gefärbter Fisch. Petri dazu!


----------



## ronram (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke .

Ich habe bei mir am Bach den Eindruck, dass Forellen, die an tieferen Stellen leben,  etwas goldener sind.
"Tiefer" bedeutet in dem Falle mehr als 50cm.


----------



## Silverfish1 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

so ein wobbler pro angeltag geht schon flöten aber das gehört wohl dazu aber mit den Einzelhaken reduziert sich auch der Köderverlust merklich.


----------



## hager (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So,

habe nach längerer Zeit heute um 10:45 Uhr etwas vorzeigbares gefangen, 1,29 KG bei 52 cm. Im Magen zwei Fische und etliche Raupen. Den Meterstab habe ich allerdings etwas seltsam ausgelegt. Gefangen mit 2-er Spinner Black Fury.

Grüße

Hager


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hatte vorhin neben einer 30er Standardforelle auch endlich ne richtig schöne 42er....und das an unserem kleinen flachen Bach.


----------



## hirschkaefer (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



D1985 schrieb:


> Hatte vorhin neben einer 30er Standardforelle auch endlich ne richtig schöne 42er....und das an unserem kleinen flachen Bach.



Ist schon erstaunlich, was sich manchmal für große Fische in den kleinsten Gewässern tummeln. Es war aber auch wieder ein guter Tag gestern. Die haben gebissen wie die wilden. Eine schöne 36er Refo - genau richtig für den Grill, ein weiterer Brocken ist mir nen halben Meter vor mir entwischt, da ich keine Widerhaken an der Fliege habe. Lieber ein paar "Verluste" aber weniger Verletzungen (wir haben viele kleine drin). Dazu noch ein Kaliber von 44er Äsche voll aus der Strömung, die wieder schwimmt...herrlicher Sonnenschein. Es waren einfach mal wieder perfekte Stunden am Wasser!


----------



## sbE (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Hirschkäfer 

Wie angelst du mit der Fliege gezielt auf größere Fische? Solange am Gewässer entlang gehen, bis du etwas Größeres steigen siehst? 

Ansonsten angel ich mit der Fliege halt sehr viel Kleinkram raus, dass finde ich sehr schade...für die Fische und für mich.

Das ist eigentlich mein Hauptproblem mit der Fliegenfischerei, weswegen ich die Fliegenrute nur für Sonderfälle nehme.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Ist schon erstaunlich, was sich manchmal für große Fische in den kleinsten Gewässern tummeln. Es war aber auch wieder ein guter Tag gestern. Die haben gebissen wie die wilden. Eine schöne 36er Refo - genau richtig für den Grill, ein weiterer Brocken ist mir nen halben Meter vor mir entwischt, da ich keine Widerhaken an der Fliege habe. Lieber ein paar "Verluste" aber weniger Verletzungen (wir haben viele kleine drin). Dazu noch ein Kaliber von 44er Äsche voll aus der Strömung, die wieder schwimmt...herrlicher Sonnenschein. Es waren einfach mal wieder perfekte Stunden am Wasser!



Ja, das war auch ein Ausnahmefisch. Bei dem Fisch konnte ich sogar sehr genau den Biss sehen. Normal sind die besseren Forellen bei uns nur etwas größer als 30cm. Jedenfalls war vorher meine größte Forelle 35 und habe da sicher schon 70-80 gefangen in dem Bach. Nach der 2. maßigen Forelle habe ich mit Angeln aufgehört, wobei ich eigentlich ein Fanglimit von 4 habe. Insgesamt war ich wohl eine halbe Stunde nur angeln. Bin jedenfalls erstmal zufrieden, war nicht nur meine größte Forelle, sondern auch die bunteste....was die alles für Farben hatte war erstaunlich. Äsche würde ich auch gerne mal fangen, bei uns hat sich der Besatz leider nicht gehalten


----------



## hirschkaefer (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ja, das war auch ein Ausnahmefisch. Bei dem Fisch konnte ich sogar sehr genau den Biss sehen. Normal sind die besseren Forellen bei uns nur etwas größer als 30cm. Jedenfalls war vorher meine größte Forelle 35 und habe da sicher schon 70-80 gefangen in dem Bach. Nach der 2. maßigen Forelle habe ich mit Angeln aufgehört, wobei ich eigentlich ein Fanglimit von 4 habe. Insgesamt war ich wohl eine halbe Stunde nur angeln. Bin jedenfalls erstmal zufrieden, war nicht nur meine größte Forelle, sondern auch die bunteste....was die alles für Farben hatte war erstaunlich. Äsche würde ich auch gerne mal fangen, bei uns hat sich der Besatz leider nicht gehalten



Na Glückwunsch! Hatte heute auch meine Größte Refo (so gefühlte 45+) am Haken. Leider nur am Haken und schon fast aus dem Wasser. Nur blöd wie ich bin Watkescher am Ufer, vorbildlich ohne Widerhaken und die Kampfsau springt noch nen halben Meter hoch und weg war sie... :c:c:c Ich könnte kotzen! Was für ein Brocken.....
Schade für dich mit den Äschen. Die haben sich bei uns wieder gut vermehrt. Der Winter war mild, daher bei uns kaum Kormoran. Hab übrigens heute tonnenweise Jungfische so 0,5cm gesehen. Wahrscheinlich Forelle. #6


----------



## hirschkaefer (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> @Hirschkäfer
> 
> Wie angelst du mit der Fliege gezielt auf größere Fische? Solange am Gewässer entlang gehen, bis du etwas Größeres steigen siehst?
> 
> ...



Tja das ist so eine Sache. Ich kenne mein Hausgewässer so einigermaßen. Am besten morgens oder am abend immer mal gucken wo sie steigen. das siehst und vor allem hörst du dann, ob die groß oder klein sind. Also die von heute morgen (letztes Post) die war gerade am fressen. Und sie hat enorme Wellen gemacht. 2x eine Nymphe hintreiben lassen, dann hat´s eingeschlagen. Das waren Bilder....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schade, aber noch ist sie ja im Gewässer und geht vielleicht ein ander mal an den Haken


----------



## hirschkaefer (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich kenne ja jetzt ihr Revier und dort herrscht nicht wirklich Angeldruck. Ich bleibe dran. Das läßt mir eh keine Ruhe...


----------



## Rhxnxr (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Der Winter war mild, daher bei uns kaum Kormoran. Hab übrigens heute tonnenweise Jungfische so 0,5cm gesehen. Wahrscheinlich Forelle. #6



Bei uns wurden die letzten 2 oder 3 Winter auch keine Kormorane mehr gesichtet, trotzdem hat jede zweite von den etwas grösseren Verletzungen, gespaltene Fahnen usw.  Möglicherweise ist da auch der Graureiher immer mal im Spiel, obwohl ich die immer nur beim Mäusefangen auf den Wiesen sehe.


----------



## Steff-Peff (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War mit der Fliege an meiner Jahreskartenstrecke. Erst mit Nymphe und Spider und als sie das Steigen anfingen, mit Trockenfliege. 
Keine Ausnahmefische, dafür haben sie heute aber gut gebissen. Eine Äsche, 3 Rainies und ca. 15 Bafos.

So long
Steff-Peff


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war mal so frei, ein paar schöner in Szene gesetzte Fotos zum http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296659 rüberzukopieren. 

Vielleicht gewinnt ja einer mal was!:m


----------



## Kaka (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute an einem mir bisher unbekannten Bach. Lief ganz gut. Einige Bachforellen, auch Nachwuchs sowie eine 48er Regenbogen mit über 2 Pfund, die mit heim durfte. Und eine Überraschung gab's auch noch. Eine Äsche auf Spinner! Die Bachforelle auf Bild 2 hatte seltsame Knuppel am Maul.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri dazu!!
Fische haben aber ein Maul


----------



## Kaka (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> Petri dazu!!
> Fische haben aber ein Maul



Geändert


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

#6#6


----------



## hirschkaefer (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute wieder erst ne Stunde nichts, dann eine 44er Kampfäsche die wieder baden durfte und dann noch die beiden Hübschen innerhalb von 5 Minuten...#6


----------



## hirschkaefer (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> War heute an einem mir bisher unbekannten Bach. Lief ganz gut. Einige Bachforellen, auch Nachwuchs sowie eine 48er Regenbogen mit über 2 Pfund, die mit heim durfte. Und eine Überraschung gab's auch noch. Eine Äsche auf Spinner! Die Bachforelle auf Bild 2 hatte seltsame Knuppel am Maul.



Petri!!! Äsche auf Spinner hatte ich auch schon mal. Scheint also hin und wieder zu passieren, aber schon ungewöhnlich.


----------



## Kaka (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Yep. Hatte letzte Saison auch schon eine Äsche auf Spinner. Die war aber deutlich größer als die heutige.


----------



## Nordangler (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin Moin,

gestern Abend gab es nur 2 Bisse aber beide dafür über 40 cm.
Waren schöne 3 Stunden am Wasser mit viel Natur.


Sven


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

petri nordangler!!!

hab das zeitfenster am nachmittag genutzt

mehrere eisvögel, haufenweise enten,ein paar rehe und ne 43er
was will man mehr...........


----------



## Rhxnxr (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mir war heute danach mal ein paar haarige Stellen per Nassfliege stromab zu befischen.
 War gar keine schlechte Idee, 7 oder 8 Bafos von denen mich die bunteste dann auch nach Hause begleiten durfte. Und als die Sonne endlich raus kam, gabs dann auch noch 4 mal meinen eigentlichen Zielfisch.
War schon überrascht wie gut das trotz des extremen Niedrigwassers gefunzt hat.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Habe heute sicher 10 Forellen gefangen. Zunächst nur Kleinfische gefangen und gesehen. 

Dann stand eine durchschnittliche Forelle (31) neben den kleineren Forellen. Genau die habe ich mir rausgepickt, was nicht so einfach war. Die Horde stürzte sich gleich auf den Köder. Eine interessante Bauchfärbung hatte sie...so braunorange würde ich sagen. Sonst ist der bei unseren Forellen meist schmutzig weiss - gelb. Jedenfalls ein schöner Tag gewesen...


----------



## Inni (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi,

ich war gestern 4h am Wasser. Mit maessigen Erfolg 
Ich habe die Forellen (10-15 Stueck pro Spot, 2/3 um die 20cm, 1/3 um die 35-40cm) 3-4m vor mir gesehen. Habe die Spots ca 2h beangelt. Hatte mir extra sinkende Wobbler geholt (UglyDuckling) in 4 Farben. Aber mal wieder nix.
Die Forellen haben sich eher vor dem Wobbler erschreckt und sind ihm aus dem Weg gegangen, wie auch den Spinnern. Dann habe ich mir auch ein Maikaefer Wobbler geholt und probierrt, nix. Gummifisch wird ignoriert (alle moeglichen Farben). Spinner ignoriert. 
Auf die kleinen Gummikrense hatte ich paar Interessenten, aber ausser einem 15cm Barsch kein Biss.
Ich hatte mir letztens auch 2 Kisten Fliegen geholt, eine mit Nassfliegen und Trockenfliegen mit je 12 Stueck. Auf eine Goldkopfnymphe biss dann noch eine 22er, wenigstens was. Aber das Werfen mit der Spinnrute ist ein Krampf (Gewicht ist nur er Wirbel vom Vorfach). 
Die schnappten sich wieder schoen die Fliegen von der Oberflaeche und ich bin bald geplatzt, konnte sie ja sehen, mich haben sie genauso ignoriert wie meine Koeder.
Umstieg auf Fliegenfischen oder was mach ich falsch?

Gruesse, majo

PS: kann es an den Angelzeiten liegen? Wann beissen die BaFo's am besten?


----------



## sbE (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bafos beißen eigentlich immer. Aber wenn du schon die Forellen in unmittelbarer Nähe siehst, ist das für mich kein gutes Zeichen, denn dann sind sie oft nicht angriffslustig bzw. hungrig. Aber glaub mir, Kunstköder (Plastik, Holz oder Gummi) sind absolut top auf Forellen. Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass du das Gewässer falsch oder gar nicht liest...es gibt typische Hotspots da geht IMMER was. In der Regel sehe ich auch den Fisch vorher nie (und er höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mich). Vielleicht gehst du auch zu nah ran und sie sind deswegen so beißfaul.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sbE (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

...was auch noch sein kann....jemand war direkt vor dir am Gewässer und hat die Fische für die nächsten ein bis zwei Stunden verangelt, dann verhalten sich die Fische auch so wie du es beschrieben hast.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## W-Lahn (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Inni schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich war gestern 4h am Wasser. Mit maessigen Erfolg
> Ich habe die Forellen (10-15 Stueck pro Spot, 2/3 um die 20cm, 1/3 um die 35-40cm) 3-4m vor mir gesehen. Habe die Spots ca 2h beangelt. Hatte mir extra sinkende Wobbler geholt (UglyDuckling) in 4 Farben. Aber mal wieder nix.
> ...



Hört sich nach frischem Besatz an, die brauchen eine gewisse Eingewöhnungszeit..


----------



## florianparske (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wenn die Fische steigen, also Nahrung an der Wasseroberfläche aufnehmen, kannst du deine Trockenfliegen auch an der Wasserkugel anbieten.

Eleganter wäre natürlich das Fliegenfischen im klassischen Sinne.


----------



## hirschkaefer (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Muss nicht unbedingt neuer Besatz sein. Tageszeit... Windrichtung... Wasserstand.... klar oder trüb....

Heute ging bei mir zum Beispiel nur was von 6-8 Uhr - da wenn alle Forellen am fressen sind. Danach war schlagartig Ruhe. Oder am Montag 2 Stunden vor und bis Sonnenuntergang. Vor dieser Zeit nicht ein Biß. Du siehst doch, wenn sie steigen. Das ist ein klares Zeichen, daß da immer was geht.


----------



## W-Lahn (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Muss nicht unbedingt neuer Besatz sein. Tageszeit... Windrichtung... Wasserstand.... klar oder trüb....



"10-15 Stück pro Spot" gibt es eigentlich nur nach frischem Besatz...


----------



## Jean (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wieder sehr schöne Fänge und Photos hier, Petri an die Fänger!

Ich war selbst am lezten Mittwoch und konnte eine schöne 60er haken. Nachdem der Fisch ausgedrillt war noch kurz ein paar Bilder gemacht bevor ich ihn landen wollte. Leider war der Kescher viel zu klein und beim hochziehen ist sie wieder rausgerutscht, der freie Drilling vom Wobbler blieb allerdings drin hängen...den Rest kann sich ja jeder denken.#q













Danach konnt ich nur noch einen Hecht und ein paar kleinere Bafos landen, eine war wohl Opfer eines Reihers geworden.













Am Sonntag hab ich nochmal einen Versuch gestartet ob die Grosse vieleicht nicht doch nochmal zuschnappt. Nachdem ich die Stelle gründlich aber leider erfolglos abgefischt hatte gings etwas stromab und tatsächlich ein harter Einstieg unter einem Busch mit etwas Treibgut davor. 





Leider hatte sich mein Schwager meinen grossen Kescher ausgeliehen den ich dieses mal unbedingt mitnehmen wollte und so blieb mir wieder nur der kleine und es geschah exakt das gleiche. Nur dieses mal war Gott sei Dank kein Drilling mehr frei der sich hätte verhaken können. Beim zweiten Versuch und einem beherzten Sprung in den Bach konnte ich sie dann doch landen. Zuerst dachte ich es sei der gleiche Fisch, beim genaueren hinsehen sah ich aber das es sich um eine andere handelte. Ebenfalls sehr schön und mit 56cm auch ähnlich gross. 













Am Wochenende werde ich es nochmal auf die andere Versuchen, vieleicht treibt sie sich noch in der Nähe rum.


----------



## ronram (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das sind ja richtige Trümmer. 
Dickes Petri dazu! 

Meine 40cm Drop-Shot-Forelle ist ja klein dagegen :-D.






Der Haken saß sehr ungünstig in den Kiemen.


Und die knuffigen Rinder haben mir ganz interessiert zugesehen. 
Vor allem waren sie sehr neugierig, als ich ihnen die Forelle hingehalten habe.


----------



## Rhxnxr (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> "10-15 Stück pro Spot" gibt es eigentlich nur nach frischem Besatz...



Jup, genauso ist das. Für Besatz ist es aber eigentlich schon zu spät.
Wahrscheinlich hat er sich einfach verguggt und die vermeintlichen Forellen waren ein Schwarm Döbel. Die pfeiffen auch sofort auseinander wenn man einen Spinnköder mittenrein wirft.


----------



## W-Lahn (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Rhöner schrieb:


> Jup, genauso ist das. Für Besatz ist es aber eigentlich schon zu spät.
> Wahrscheinlich hat er sich einfach verguggt und die vermeintlichen Forellen waren ein Schwarm Döbel. Die pfeiffen auch sofort auseinander wenn man einen Spinnköder mittenrein wirft.



Döbelschwarm klingt für mich auch plausibel, btw. Fettes Äschen-Petri #6!


----------



## Inni (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nabend.

Also es war kein Döbelschwarm. Ich hatte ein paar Nachläufer, 100% Forelle. Auch die größeren waren Forellen. Ich war ja locker 1h an dem einen Spot und konnt sie gut mit Polbrille beobachten.

Die Köder habe ich auch nicht mittenrein geworfen, sondern ein paar Meter davor, das sie auf die Forellen zu schwimmen.

Vielleicht herrscht auch im moment zu viel Angeldruck, denn ich habe immer wenn ich am Wasser war ein Angler getroffen.

Ich werde morgen Früh noch mal los und ein anderen Abschnitt probieren, wo man nicht so gut hin und ran kommt. Daumen drücken 

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Xeviltan (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gestern war ich nach ca 1 1/2 wöchiger Pause mal wieder an der Alb in Karlsruhe... und was soll ich sagen, es war mein bisher bestern Fangtag, seitdem ich an der Alb angel.

Erste Stelle - zweiter Wurf - Pose geht unter - 28cm Äsche

nach ca 20 weiteren Minuten die Stelle gewechselt und an ein sehr unzugängliche zugewucherte Stelle gefunden, bei der man nur Angeln kann, wenn man sich auf einen umgefallenen Baumstamm stellt, der parallel zum Ufer liegt.

Nach ein paar Minuten habe ich Fische ca 20 Meter oberhalb meiner Stelle springen sehen. Habe dann versucht die Stelle gezielt anzuwerfen...

Der Lohn war dann ein paar Minuten später ein 40cm Aland. Den ersten seiner Art den ich überhaupt gefangen habe.

Ein paar Minuten später habe ich dann nach etwas unterhalb was aus dem Wasser springen sehen. Also ein paar Meter oberhalb eingeworfen, Pose treibt Flussabwärt, geht unter und... eine 34cm Forelle nimmt nach kurzem Kampf platz in meinem Kescher.

Alles in allem ein geiler Tag. Ich habe sonst nie mehr als einen Fisch an der Alb gefangen.

Bilder habe ich leider nicht.


----------



## Inni (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi,

ich meld mich mal wieder, war heute Morgen/Vormittag am Bach. Dieses mal, der unbequeme Abschnitt:

















Da die Watstiefel gestern im Laden nicht passten, ging es heute wieder in Gummistiefeln los. Damit kann ich allerdings nicht direkt im Wasser stehen. Eventuell mal ein bisschen am Rand, nachdem man die 2-3m hohe Böschung runder gekrabbelt ist. Bei den Bedingungen (Böschung, Stiefel und den ganzen Bäumen/Ästen/Gestrüpp) habe ich erst mal die Gegend mit 3 Blinkern geschmückt. In der Zeit hatte ich 4 Fehlbisse auf die Blinker. Abflücken, auf Grund von fehlender Watstiefel leider nicht möglich. Blinker nach ca 30min alle .... 
Somit musste ich zum Wobbler greifen, UglyDuckling in 4cm sinkend. Nach ein paar vorsichtigen Würfen (der ist NEU|uhoh bekam man langsam Gefühl zur Führung und zum Werfen. 
Nach gezwungenen Seitenwechsel des Baches habe ich gleich mal den linken Stiefel geflutet, weiter gings ... |gr:
So hatte ich nach einem Fehlbiss auf den Wobbler dann eine Untermaßige, wie immer um die 23cm.
Man traute sich etwas mehr beim Werfen zu und dann kam die lang ersehnte wunderschöne maßige mit 32cm |stolz:
Weil es meine Erste ist (hab den Schein erst seit Ende März), durfe sie mich auch nach Hause begleiten und frisch geräuchert der Familie munden.







Es folgten dann noch weitere 5 Untermassige und 2 kleine Barsche um die 20cm, sowie einige Fehlbisse (ich wunder mich sowieso das die Forellis den Wobbler erwischen, so wie der im Wasser Haken schlägt). Wurden alle natürlich wieder vorsichtig zu Wasser gelassen: 

















Fazit: Wieder was gelernt!
Alle Fische habe ich aus weiterer Entfernung fangen können, also mehr als 10m. Obwohl ich wie ein Indianer durchs Unterholz bin ... Also nix mit Fische 2m vor einem wie sonst. Das wird wohl das Problem gewesen sein, das sonst nix ging, bei denen die ich sehen konnte. Und sicher auch die stark frequentierte andere Strecke.
Auch habe ich beim Wobbler sicher 10-20 Rettungsaktionen hinlegen müssen, ich war manchmal erstaunt das die Bäume ihn wieder frei gelassen haben. Hätte mit mind 5x Verlust gerechnet #c.


Ich danke Euch für die Tips, war ein herrlicher Vormittag, trotz nasser Füße :vik:

majo


----------



## sbE (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Na, es wird doch.  Glückwunsch!!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## crisis (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi Inni,

 Petri zu den Fängen, wenn auch nicht allzu groß, dann doch aber viele. Ich hoffe die in Deiner trockenen Hand ist die 32er, die mit nach Hause ging.

 Gruß
 Christian


----------



## Drunja (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Am letzten Urlaubstag konnte ich noch paar Stunden am Wasser verbringen und ein paar Forellen überlisten.


----------



## Kaka (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri euch allen! Ich habe nächste Woche Urlaub. Da gehts auch wieder öfter ans Wasser! #6

@Drunja: Wir hatten das ja neulich schon mal mit Anira / Basara. Ich dachte immer, dass ich nur den Anira habe und was finde ich letzte Woche ungefischt in einer Box: Den Basara. Bisher nicht gefischt, muss ich irgendwann mal gekauft haben. Werde ich ab sofort auch öfter mal testen nach deinen Erfolgen damit


----------



## Drunja (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Petri euch allen! Ich habe nächste Woche Urlaub. Da gehts auch wieder öfter ans Wasser! #6
> 
> @Drunja: Wir hatten das ja neulich schon mal mit Anira / Basara. Ich dachte immer, dass ich nur den Anira habe und was finde ich letzte Woche ungefischt in einer Box: Den Basara. Bisher nicht gefischt, muss ich irgendwann mal gekauft haben. Werde ich ab sofort auch öfter mal testen nach deinen Erfolgen damit



Damit machst du auch nichts verkehrt.#6 Spaß beiseite, die größte an dem Tag, war leider nur 40cm, habe ich mit Basara 70SP gefangen, vorher auch mit Orbit und Rigge probiert, leider ohne Erfolg. #c


----------



## sbE (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



crisis schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die in Deiner trockenen Hand ist die 32er, die mit nach Hause ging.



Wenn ich die ganzen Drillinge hier sehe, sind trockene Hände das weitaus geringere Problem. :-/


----------



## Tobi92 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin Leute, 
Will mir demnächst ne neue Schnur auf die Bachrolle spulen. 20er Mono solls werden, mittleres Preissegment.

Setzte normalerweise nur auf Geflecht, weswegen ich bei Mono null Ahnung hab.

Will jetzt nicht nen extra Thread starten, da ich die Meister ja eh hier alle versammelt hab 

Habt ihr nen Tipp für mich, was verwendet ihr denn so?

Danke im voraus 

MfG Tobi

Edit: Vergesst es, hab den richtigen Thread doch noch gefunden


----------



## sbE (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

20er?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaka (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> 20er?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk



Fischst du feiner? 

Ich finde 20er ok. Hatte ich auch drauf als ich noch Mono gefischt habe. Ein paar Reserven schaden nie. Aber klar, man kann auch feiner fischen. Muss jeder selbst entscheiden #6


----------



## Tobi92 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jap 20er 
Fisch an nem sehr kleinen Bach mit viel Uferbewuchs, Wurzeln etc. 
Da schaden ein paar Reserven wirklich nicht


----------



## sbE (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Fischst du feiner?
> 
> Ich finde 20er ok. Hatte ich auch drauf als ich noch Mono gefischt habe. Ein paar Reserven schaden nie. Aber klar, man kann auch feiner fischen. Muss jeder selbst entscheiden #6



Naja, eigentlich fische ich keine Monofile an Spinnruten, da ich damit nicht ordentlich twitchen kann. Meine Tochter fischt aber 18er Mono und das scheint gut zu funktionieren. Bis da was reißt muß man schon ziemlich brutal zu Werke gehen. Sie ist 7 Jahre und beileibe nicht zimperlich. 

Auf meiner Baitcaster habe ich 16er FC (nur Hauptschnur ohne extra Vorfach-Wirbel-Sollbruchstellen-Schnickschnack). An meiner Statio habe ich Geflochtene + 16er FC-Vorfach.

Aber klar, im Endeffekt muss man sich gut fühlen und die Schnur muss auch irgendwie zu den verwendeten Ködern passen (Mini-Wobbler mit 0,20er stelle ich mir recht schwierig vor). Die Gewässerstruktur finde ich persönlich nicht so entscheidend, denn in oder an einem Forellenbach gibt es eigentlich kaum scharfkantige Hindernisse, der Rest ist halt Übungssache.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich habe mehrere Ruten die ich für Bachfo nutze. Auf 2 Ruten ist sogar eine 0,20er bzw. 0,25er (die nehm ich auch für andere / größere Fische)

Den Fischen hats nicht gestört. So hab ich mehr Reserven und kann mal einen festen Köder härter befreien und ich muss auch nicht dauernd die Schnur schneiden / wechseln wegen Abrieb etc. 

Normalerweise würde ich sagen reicht eine 0,16er für unsere Forellen, die im Schnitt 30cm haben und selten die 35 erreichen locker aus. Vermutlich werde ich nicht einmal Probleme mit einer 0,14er bekommen. Aber wie gesagt, die Forellen stören sich nicht an der Schnur...


----------



## Kaka (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Aber klar, im Endeffekt muss man sich gut fühlen und die Schnur muss auch irgendwie zu den verwendeten Ködern passen (Mini-Wobbler mit 0,20er stelle ich mir recht schwierig vor). Die Gewässerstruktur finde ich persönlich nicht so entscheidend, denn in oder an einem Forellenbach gibt es eigentlich kaum scharfkantige Hindernisse, der Rest ist halt Übungssache.



Ich fische auf meiner Rolle eine 12er Daiwa 8 Braid. Würden fast alle wohl auch zu heftig finden. Aber ich hab null Probleme damit mit meinen Miniwobblern. Grund ist weil mein Dealer meine Farbe nur ab 0,12 hat. Pink hätte er in 0,08, das fische ich aber nicht 

Wobei das bei der 8 Braid in 0,12 sichtbar dünner ist als z.B meine WFT Plasma in angegebenen 0,08.


----------



## Tobi92 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> (Mini-Wobbler mit 0,20er stelle ich mir recht schwierig vor).



Wüsste nicht warum das nicht funktionieren sollte, ganz im Gegenteil, ich glaube die höhere Steifigkeit einer Mono kommt einem beim Werfen zu gute, bezüglich Vertüddelung. 
Größe Wurfweiten müssen nicht erzielt werden. 




sbE schrieb:


> Die Gewässerstruktur finde ich persönlich nicht so entscheidend, denn in oder an einem Forellenbach gibt es eigentlich kaum scharfkantige Hindernisse, der Rest ist halt Übungssache.



Dann warst du noch nicht an so einem Bach an dem ich fische. 
Im Hintergrund des folgenden Bildes sieht man eine typische Gumpe meines Bachs. Unterspülte Steine, Wurzeln usw ohne Ende. In der Gumpe fängt man immer wieder große Refo's und Bafo's, welche vom naheliegenden Fluss hochziehen (erst letzte Woche ne 57er und 54 Refo gefangen). Zieht so ein Fisch unter den Stein, entsteht schon ordentlich Abrieb an der Schnur. An solchen Stellen halte ich ne 0.18 für das Minimum, 0.20 für vernünftig. 

Hier das Bild 






MfG Tobi


----------



## sbE (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mein Bach sieht nicht viel anders aus. Aber mal im Ernst..was sollen denn da Fliegenfischer sagen? 14er, 15er oder auch 16er ist da absolut gängig.

50er Forellen sind aber kein Argument für dickere Schnüre. Bei 60ern fehlt mir die Erfahrung. Und egal wie groß die Forelle ist, den Fisch sollte man möglichst nie zurück in den Unterstand ziehen lassen, dass geht selten gut aus. Bisher bin ich mit solchen Fluchtversuchen gut klar gekommen.

Aber wie schon gesagt, jeder wie er sich wohlfühlt. Ich habe auch einen Angler im Verein, der angelt schon ewig mit 30er. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaka (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Aber wie schon gesagt, jeder wie er sich wohlfühlt. Ich habe auch einen Angler im Verein, der angelt schon ewig mit 30er.



Wer fängt hat recht. Ich denke das ist ein guter Schlusssatz #6

Wäre ja schlimm wenn wir alle exakt gleich fischen würden.


----------



## Tobi92 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> 50er Forellen sind aber kein Argument für dickere Schnüre. Bei 60ern fehlt mir die Erfahrung. Und egal wie groß die Forelle ist, den Fisch sollte man möglichst nie zurück in den Unterstand ziehen lassen, dass geht selten gut aus



Sollte klar sein, allerdings macht eine 60+ Forelle wie die auf dem vorherigen Bild in so einer kleinen Gumpe manchmal was sie will. 

Ich bin schon der Meinung, dass die zu erwartende Fischgröße ein Argument für dickere Schnüre ist. 

Grundsätzlich sind Forellen Ü50 aufgrund der Nähe zum Fluss bei uns im Bach keine Seltenheit, ganz im Gegenteil, wenns scheppert dann meist ordentlich, weshalb ich lieber auf Reserve gehe.

Das sind die beiden vom letzten mal 





Wären bei uns eher 35er Forellen die Regel, würd ich wohl auch sensibler fischen. 

Und sind wir mal ehrlich, ne 20er ist jetzt definitiv nicht überdimensioniert, sondern ein gutes Mittelmaß.


----------



## Drunja (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> Will mir demnächst ne neue Schnur auf die Bachrolle spulen. 20er Mono solls werden, mittleres Preissegment.
> 
> Setzte normalerweise nur auf Geflecht, weswegen ich bei Mono null Ahnung hab.
> ...



Die Super Trout Advance Twitch Master von Varivas fand ich nicht schlecht, fische aber hauptsächlich mit einer geflochtene Schnur.


----------



## Tobi92 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Habs in dem besagtem anderen Thread zwar schon mitgeteilt, wills aber auch an dieser Stelle nochmal tun. 
Hab mir kurzer Hand ne stroft gtm zugelegt, die hatte der Händler auf ner Großspule.

Trotzdem danke für die Tipps

MfG Tobi


----------



## sbE (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Habs in dem besagtem anderen Thread zwar schon mitgeteilt, wills aber auch an dieser Stelle nochmal tun.
> Hab mir kurzer Hand ne stroft gtm zugelegt, die hatte der Händler auf ner Großspule.
> 
> Trotzdem danke für die Tipps
> ...



Die GTM benutze ich (wie wohl viele andere auch) als Vorfach für Trockenfliegen. Ein echter Klassiker.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobi92 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jap die is Top, is auch die einzige mono die mir schon vor meinen Recherchen als qualitativ hochwertige Schnur bekannt war. 

War wohl glückliche Fügung, dass die mein Händler vorrätig hatte und ich die graue Schönheit aus der Ferne erkannte. 
Hatte nicht beabsichtigt mir dort ne Schnur zu kaufen. 

Aber gut so, sonst hätt ich mir 300m der Broxxline High End holen müssen.


----------



## thomas1602 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

an der Fliegenrute fische ich 0,08 bis 0,16 von Stroft und an der Spinnrute 0,22 akashi, bin mit beiden sehr zufrieden und habe noch nie einen Fisch im Drill verloren. wenn die Rolle 0,22 alle ist, habe ich 0,12er schon da.


----------



## thomas1602 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute bei der Bachforellenpirsch erwischt, hoffe das passt auch rein.


----------



## Kaka (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Klar passt das rein. Dickes Petri. Ist mir letztes Wochenende auch erst passiert!


----------



## ronram (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute lief es wieder gut,  innerhalb von 15 Minuten zwei Fische gefangen, drei konnten sich abschütteln und mehrere Bisse gehabt.





35cm.

Später gab es dann noch eine dicke 33er.


----------



## Drunja (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ein paar Pfingstmontag Forellen.


----------



## Silverfish1 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Drunja deine Fotos sind echt Klasse ! Schönes Flüsschen hast du da zum Angeln !


----------



## Drunja (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Drunja deine Fotos sind echt Klasse ! Schönes Flüsschen hast du da zum Angeln !


Danke, ich gebe mir Mühe.


----------



## hirschkaefer (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Auch mal wieder unterwegs... Ich fand die roten Punkte auf der Fettfloße so schick.


----------



## Hann. Münden (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute gab es reichlich Bafos


----------



## ronram (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute konnte ich auch wieder die ein oder andere Bachforelle fangen.

Die größte Forelle war diese 42er.





Außerdem wollten noch eine 34er, eine 31er und eine untermaßige den Spinner.

Des Weiteren hatte ich viele Bisse. Da die Fische aber heute fast alle in Sichtweite den Spinner attackiert haben, konnte ich den Anhieb direkt sein lassen...also wenn die Forelle zu klein war.
Dabei war eine besonders aggro und hat den auf dem Boden liegenden Spinner weiter angegriffen. Ein sympathisches Tier .


----------



## Roooney (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo an alle,

brauche mal die Hilfe der Profi`s. :q

Bin normalerweise in einem anderem Thread ab und an mal aktiv, aber da konnte mir niemand 100%ig helfen. War heute los und bin mir nicht sicher ob meine Fang eine BaFo oder MeFo/SeeFo ist. Von der Farbe her denke ich BaFo aber sie ist so "blank". 

http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_20150601_184559b4ssv.jpg

Gefangen wurde der Fisch in der Oberweser in Hessen! Also nicht sehr meeresnah. Ist es evtl ein Auf/Absteiger oder ähnliches. Kenne mich bei den Salmoniden als eingefleischter Raubfischangler und mit der Fischereiprüfung vor 20 Jahren, nicht so aus. |uhoh:

Keine doofen Sprüche deswegen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ist doch ganz klar ne Bachfo


----------



## Hann. Münden (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Roooney schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> brauche mal die Hilfe der Profi`s. :q
> 
> ...


Schau mal hier  (ebenso Bafos hier im Thread)-->
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4344321&postcount=5082
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4345124&postcount=5090

und hier
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=78701&page=503


----------



## Drunja (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gestern war ein schwerer Tag.


----------



## Forellenberti (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Roony,

Bachforelle#6

Petri Heil Forellenberti


----------



## hirschkaefer (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

....ich geh dann mal los.... #:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war schon...ein paar untermaßige Forellen und eine mit 32,5cm. War wohl vorher jemand da, da alles platt getrampelt war wieder. Eine Wurmdose habe ich auch gefunden, obwohl eigentlich nur Kunstköder erlaubt sind


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute gabs u. a. diese Forelle. Die sah komisch aus...irgendwie total "dreckig" mit einer weissen Stelle am Bauch auf beiden Seiten. Am Kopf und Oberkörper leicht grünlich schimmernd.


----------



## hirschkaefer (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nachdem ich mir gestern die Rutenspitze zerkloppt habe, war ich erstmal angesäuert. Also alle Hebel in Bewegung gesetzt und heute ne neue Spitze geholt und ab ans Wasser. Heute viele Bisse. Eine 33er hab ich vor 30 Minuten gehakt und mitgenommen, kurz bevor ich vor lauter Dunkelheit garnichts mehr gesehen hab. Vorher waren noch 6 Bafo´s um die 29 am Haken.


----------



## Kaka (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Liefs heute bei euch auch so gut? Fisch auf Fisch heute. Dank "Stress" hab ich leider keine Bilder gemacht. War aber traumhaft heute!


----------



## Drunja (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei mir lief es leider nicht so gut wie bei dir KaKa. Wollte nur für 3-4 Stunden ans Wasser, aus 4 Stunden sind 6 geworden und nur eine 40+. Ein Gummi hat mit den Tag gerettet.


----------



## sbE (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich lasse es zur Zeit komplett bleiben. Wir haben praktisch seit April Niedrigwasser (fehlender Regen bzw. Schmelzwasser), dadurch ist es inzwischen wie normalerweise im Hochwasser und die Forellen ziehen sich zurück. Um eine Maßige zu fangen muss man schon mehrere Stunden investieren...ähnlich wie es Drunja beschrieben hat.

Alles in allem brauchen wir mehr Wasser, dann läuft es auch wieder.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaka (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bin immer wieder von deinen Bildern beeindruckt, Drunja. Wie machst du das, dass die da ruhig liegen bleiben? Beruhigungsmittel?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Tote Fische schwimmen nicht  Sieht man an den Augen...


----------



## Drunja (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Was siehst du an den augen? Wie oft habe ich das schon gehört. Wie ich die Fische fotografiere habe ich schon mal beschrieben.


----------



## W-Lahn (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Drunja schrieb:


> Was siehst du an den augen? Wie oft habe ich das schon gehört. Wie ich die Fische fotografiere habe ich schon mal beschrieben.



Das kann man am sogenannten "Augendrehreflex" erkennen. Meine bei deinen letzten Bildern einen solchen zu erkennen (die Foto-Perspektive ist allerdings nicht besonders aussagekräftig), scheinen also zu leben...


----------



## Drunja (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Vielleicht meinte D1985 den Bluterguss unten am Auge aber die Fische verletzen sich sehr oft im drill oder im Kescher wenn sie sich drehen oder auch leider beim fotografieren, aber ich sage mal, wer die Fische nicht verletzen will soll auch nicht angeln.


----------



## sbE (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Den angesprochenen Augendrehreflex sieht man eigentlich nur, wenn der Fisch auf der Seite liegt. Bei lebendigen Fischen verdrehen sich da die Augen.

Auf Drunjas Fotos ist das nicht zu erkennen, da der Fisch in seiner natürlichen Haltung ist. Allerdings muss sie schon ziemlich fertig gewesen sein, dass sie in solcher Seelenruhe im flachen Wasser rumliegt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja den Augendrehreflex meinte ich. So lange der Fisch nicht völlig gerade liegt sieht man das immer mehr oder weniger und auch nicht nur, wenn er auf der Seite liegt. Sollte natürlich keine Anspielung auf CR sein.

Heute war ich auch mal los. War extrem heiss, aber um die 10 Bachfos gefangen (alle zu klein) Dazu kamen noch einige nervige kleine Döbel. Von einem habe ich ein sw Foto gemacht. Später noch eine mir unbekannte Stelle aufgesucht....war alles Flachwasser ohne Struktur, also bin ich wieder weg da. Momentan ist der Bach allgemein sehr flach, da es schon ewig nicht geregnet hat...aber so ein paar Stellen kenne ich noch wo sich auch jetzt noch oder gerade wegen dem Flachwasser größere Fische rumtreiben...

Foto ist bestimmt wieder miese Quali...ist im AB irgendwie so bei mir.


----------



## crisis (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hab hier eine Frage, die zwar nicht 100%ig passt, aber wohl für viele hier ein Thema sein dürfte.

Bei uns am Bach ist der Leitfisch, mit überwältigender Mehrheit, der Döbel. Warum aus der Not nicht eine Tugend machen? Obwohl der Bach nicht sonderlich breit und tief ist gibt es dort einige Döbel mit knapp 60 cm. Und die würde ich gerne fangen. Habe am WE so ziemlich meine ganze Köderpalette (Gufis und Wobbler) durchprobiert, keine oder wenig Reaktion. Das Wasser ist sehr sichtig.

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, welche Köder in so einer Situation erfolgreich sein könnten. Es ist nur Kunstköder erlaubt und ich möchte auch nichts anderes verwenden. Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Unterstützung. #c

Gruß
Christian


----------



## sbE (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Viel Spaß beim lesen...Ist noch ganz frisch der Artikel: 

http://www.nippon-tackle.de/blog/techniques/angeln-auf-doebel-hot-spots-ruten-koeder-und-tipps/

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## felixR (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gummikäfer ab der Oberfläche treiben lassen und ab in zu mal zupfen. Macht echt Spaß


----------



## crisis (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ sbE,

 super Bericht, vielen Dank dafür. War eigentlich der Meinung, dass meine 0,10er Geflochtene nicht scheucht, da die Fische stehen blieben. Werde aber am WE doch mal eine Monofile ausprobieren.

 Gruß
 Christian


----------



## thomas1602 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

boah, ich hab ne Stelle gefunden, da wohnt eine um die 50cm, hab sie 3x gesehen, 1x nen halben meter weg von mir |bigeyes. Aber nicht umsonst is sie so gross geworden, Wobler, was ich so habe, Spinner in allen grössen Farben, werden von ihr völlig ignoriert, schwimmt hinterher, aber das wars auch schon. Beim ersten aufeinandertreffen war ich mit der Fliege unterwegs, aber auch da Fehlanzeige. Na mal schaun was so die nächsten Tage passiert. Bisher war ich 3x da, hab sie jedes mal gesehen.

Allerdings muss man bei uns ein bisl aufpassen und sich nicht so oft an einer Stelle blicken lassen, das lockt die anderen Räuber/Angler hervor, der Befischungsdruck an dem Bach ist enorm. Die Stelle ist nur sehr unscheinbar und man kann extremst bescheiden werfen.


----------



## flasha (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nimm nen Gummifisch! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Für Döbel finde ich etwas schneller geführte Spinner ganz gut.

Wegen der großen Forelle: Wenn du die entnehmen willst und keine Kleinforellen da sind würde ich es mit treibender Pose und Tauwurm versuchen (wenn erlaubt), das klappt sicher...ansonsten kann man es wohl nur immer wieder probieren und hoffen das die doch noch auf den Kunstköder reinfällt...


----------



## Ruti Island (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich hab mal von nem Kollegen gehört, dass er Grashüpfer an freier Leine treiben lässt. Hab es selbst noch nicht probiert, aber wenn man genau weiß wo die Forelle steht stelle ich mir das extrem fängig vor.


----------



## thomas1602 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Is ne Salmostrecke bei uns, Naturköder sind explizit verboten  Schonhaken erwünscht, nur 1 Anbissstelle. Das mit dem 1 Haken macht es nicht leichter.

Aber ne schwimmende Fliege reintreiben lassen is ne Idee, kleine Gummifische hab ich von der Döbeljagd, werd ich auch mal mitnehmen.

Mit dem Entnehmen weiß ich noch nicht, mach ich mir seit der ersten Sichtung Gedanken drüber, ich hab noch nie so eine grosse Forelle (lebend) gesehen und bei uns ist alles ab 35cm sehr gross. Hat alles sein Für und Wider.


----------



## hirschkaefer (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



thomas1602 schrieb:


> boah, ich hab ne Stelle gefunden, da wohnt eine um die 50cm,



Bei uns wohnen auch 2 so Exemplare. Hab sie schon mehrfach gesehen und ich weiß, dass sich da mehrere Leute schon seit zwei Jahren dran versuchen. Bisher ohne Erfolg - die sind nicht umsonst so groß geworden. Viel Glück! #6


----------



## pike-81 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moinsen!
Mein Tip:
Zur Maifliegenzeit ein entsprechendes Muster zum Abendsprung anbieten!
Zur Not auch an der Wasserkugel.
In dieser Phase steigen auch die Kapitalen. 
Die Forellen geraten in einen regelrechten Freßrausch und sind sehr unvorsichtig. 
Ist aber leider nur eine kurze Zeit im Jahr, und auch nur zu bestimmten Tageszeiten. 
Da muß man das Gewässer gut kennen, und den richtigen Moment abpassen. 
Aber dann sind Sternstunden möglich. 
Petri


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns sind 35er Forellen auch schon sehr gut und alles darüber ziemlich selten. Letztens hatte ich auch eine 42er, für mich der Hammer und habe sie mir gegönnt.

Die Frage ist ja warum die Forellen so "klein" sind. Bei uns im Bach ist reichlich Nahrung (auch viele Elritzen), aber am Bach ist relativ hoher Druck und jährlich werden mehrere 100 Fische entnommen...also praktisch fast alles was maßig ist würde ich einschätzen. In dem Fall hatte ich mit einer Entnahme kein Problem (wenn nicht ich, dann wird früher oder später wer anderes machen) Hört sich blöd an, ist aber so. Es wird besetzt, aber viele Forellen überstehen nicht einmal die 2 oder 3. Saison.

Am Bach, der vielleicht etwas nahrungsärmer ist und wo noch ein überwiegend natürlicher Bestand ist...die Fische also natürlich ablaichen sind solche Großforellen natürlich wichtig. Aber muss sich jeder selbst Gedanken machen.


----------



## pike-81 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Würde sagen das ist ein typischer Fall für das Küchenfenster. 
Vielleicht von 35-40cm oder so.


----------



## Seele (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Eins vorweg, im Nachhinein bereuhst du es sie mitgenommen zu haben. Weil nach dem du sie gefangen hast kannst sie jederzeit wieder in ihrem Einstad beobachten und anschauen. Wie ein Aquarium. 

Fangen wirst du sie meines Erachtens am ehesten mit einem Wobbler, Forellenzopf oder einem Koppen Gufi. Normal sollte das dann eher eine Frage der Zeit sein. 
Beste Zeit ist sicherlich der späte Abend und die frühen Morgen Stunden.


----------



## Rhxnxr (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Mein Tip:
> Zur Maifliegenzeit ein entsprechendes Muster zum Abendsprung anbieten!
> Zur Not auch an der Wasserkugel.
> ...



Aber auch nur wenn die Maifliegen wirklich in Mengen vorkommen. Bei uns schwärmen sie nun seit 2 wochen, aber leider nur vereinzelt, deshalb ändert sich am Fressverhalten der Fische wenig.
Mein bester Fisch der letzten Wochen biss auf ne stinknormale Märzbraune.


----------



## hirschkaefer (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja klar Rhöner. Äsche hatte ich heute morgen auch ein schickes Exemplar. Allerdings auf Nymphe weil heute morgen kein Fisch gestiegen ist. Es ging aber um die Monsterforelle, die schon lange ohne Erfolg gejagt wird. |kopfkrat

Dennoch Petri zum schönen Fisch! #6


----------



## Rhxnxr (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Tjo, hirschkäfer es wurde ja schon einiges für die "Monsterforelle" empfohlen.
Wenn der Befischungsdruck dort so hoch ist, dann kennt die sowieso jeden Kniff und jeden Köder und wird mit jedem Besuch nur noch vorsichtiger. Fische, die man sieht, bemerken den Angler nämlich auch meist .
Meiner Meinung  nach  kommts eher auf den Zeitpunkt, als auf den Köder an. Solche Fische fängt man direkt nach der Schonzeit wenn der Hunger gross ist. Später im Jahr sind die Chancen am besten, wenns mal ordentlich geregnet hat und das Wasser etwas angetrübt ist. Oder eben wie schon x mal empfohlen sehr früh morgens oder am abend. Erfahrene Bafos jagen gerne in der Nacht, das werden viele Aalangler bestätigen können. Das muss aber keinesfalls dort statt finden wo ihr Einstand ist.


----------



## hirschkaefer (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nachts ist mal ne gute Idee. Allerdings graut´s mir wieder vor den vielen Hängern. Wie schaut´s denn Nachts auf Äsche aus?


----------



## Rhxnxr (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Meinst du mit Kunstködern ? Also bei uns wäre das unmöglich, würde ja alles in den Bäumen hängen |supergri.
Früher, vor 25, 30 Jahren war ja an vielen Forellenbächen auch noch das Naturköderangeln (auf Aal z.B.) erlaubt. Bei uns hat damals fast jeder seine dicksten Forellen beim vermeintlichen "Aalangeln" gefangen. Ist doch klar das auch die ausgebuffteste Forelle bei einer toten Mühlkoppe oder nem Tauwurm nur schwer nein sagen kann. Nur sind für jeden Aal halt auch 10 kleine Forellen über die Klinge gesprungen #q.
Deshalb ist das heute aus gutem Grunde auch nicht mehr erlaubt.
Äschen habe ich damals nur ganz selten mal als Beifang gehabt, obwohl es noch ein Vielfaches von der heutigen Anzahl gab.
Im Gegensatz zur Bafo, mögen die das Tageslicht. Bei dir gibts ja auch welche, also wirst du auch fest gestellt haben, das die meist erst mittags richtig aktiv werden.


----------



## hirschkaefer (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja Röhner Nachts mit Fliege auf Forelle. Hab mal gelesen, dass das irgendwer macht. Halte ich aber für äußerst unpratikabel.


----------



## sbE (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Apropos Nachts...aufgrund des hochsommerlichen Niedrigwassers bei uns bin ich gestern gezielt erst in den Abendstunden los. Größere Fische waren lange nicht auszumachen, ab 21 Uhr ging es dann aber Schlag auf Schlag. Wirklich erstaunlich wo die Biester dann plötzlich herkommen...die gleichen Stellen hatten 2 Stunden vorher eigentlich nur Untermaßige hervorgebracht und sahen auch nicht so aus, als ob da noch mehr zu holen wäre.

Die Zeit bis zur Dämmerung habe ich mir übrigens mit einem Stickbait versüßt, der schön Walk-the-Dog-mäßig die Wasseroberfläche zerfurcht hat. Das war ein Actionfeuerwerk ohne Ende...Trockenfliegen können da einpacken. Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen!


----------



## hirschkaefer (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war mal so frech und hab mich im stockdunkeln mit der Trockenfliege an eine Stelle gewagt, die ich gut kannte und an der ich halbwegs sicher werfen konnte. Das ist zwar anstrengend, aber auch da haben schöne Forellen gebissen. sbE kann ich nur bestätigen. Bis 21 Uhr war relative Ruhe, dann gings Schlag auf Schlag.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns geht irgendwie nicht viel früh morgens oder spät abend...also wenn es relativ dunkel ist. Gut ist meistens vormittags oder am Nachmittag. Beim Aalangeln (bei uns darf man das noch  )hatte ich auch noch keine Forelle....ist aber sehr wahrscheinlich auch so, das die Forellen nicht so weit zum Unterlauf vordringen, da alles verkrautet ist.

Letztens bin ich mehrere Km gegangen, aber nur Kleinforellen gesehen und gefangen. Der Wasserstand ist sehr niedrig, großteils nur so 10-30cm an den Stellen wo ich war....tiefere Gumpen waren da auch bis etwa knapp 1m, aber auch da keine größere Forelle. Normalerweise müssten die aber genau da stehen (wo auch sonst?)....man müsste sie ja auch sehen, wenn man sie aufscheucht oder es ist schon wieder alles rausgefischt.

Letztes Jahr habe ich nach größeren Regenschauern noch gut gefangen als der Wasserstand hoch war, da kamen die Forellen aus dem "Nichts" Wenn noch welche da sind müssten die ja irgendwo sein?


----------



## Promachos (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



D1985 schrieb:


> Bei uns geht irgendwie nicht viel früh morgens oder spät abend...also wenn es relativ dunkel ist. Gut ist meistens vormittags oder am Nachmittag. Beim Aalangeln (bei uns darf man das noch  )hatte ich auch noch keine Forelle....ist aber sehr wahrscheinlich auch so, das die Forellen nicht so weit zum Unterlauf vordringen, da alles verkrautet ist.
> 
> Letztens bin ich mehrere Km gegangen, aber nur Kleinforellen gesehen und gefangen. Der Wasserstand ist sehr niedrig, großteils nur so 10-30cm an den Stellen wo ich war....tiefere Gumpen waren da auch bis etwa knapp 1m, aber auch da keine größere Forelle. Normalerweise müssten die aber genau da stehen (wo auch sonst?)....man müsste sie ja auch sehen, wenn man sie aufscheucht oder es ist schon wieder alles rausgefischt.
> 
> Letztes Jahr habe ich nach größeren Regenschauern noch gut gefangen als der Wasserstand hoch war, da kamen die Forellen aus dem "Nichts" Wenn noch welche da sind müssten die ja irgendwo sein?


 
Hallo!

Gibt es ein tief unterspültes Ufer? Bei uns halten sie sich meist dort auf.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## sbE (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die Bafos sind auch bei Niedrigwasser noch da. Nur lassen sich die Größeren nicht so einfach blicken. Mit Aufscheuchen ist da meiner Erfahrung nach nichts. Die werden unter Wurzeln, unterspülten Ufern oder unter überhängendem Gras hängen oder sich einfach tief im Gumpen totstellen, bis sie sich wieder sicher fühlen. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass sie ihre Aktivitäten dann mehr in die Nacht verlegen...weil irgendwann müssen sie ja was futtern.

Spätestens aber zu den nächsten ergiebigen Regengüssen inkl. Schmutzwasser sind sie wieder am Start und plötzlich klappts auch wieder zu "menschenwürdigen Tageszeiten" an den üblichen Hot Spots.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Haben wir alles da. Konnte ich teilweise einblicken (stand mitten im Bach) Mag aber sein, das die da stehen. Wundert mich nur, weil wenn ich sonst zu hastig am Ufer langlaufe sieht man die größeren auch immer flitzen


----------



## Rhxnxr (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja, ist denn schon wieder Sauregurkenzeit ? 

Ersma Hut ab @ hirschkäfer für den Mut nachts mit der Fliege zu fischen. Ich würd' wohl durchdrehen, habe gestern (bei blödem Südöstwind) ja schon tagsüber etliches in den Bäumen geparkt. Wie du da die Bisse siehst, bleibt wohl dein Geheimnis .

Gebissen hats eigentlich sehr gut, Äschen hatte ich ca. 15 St. und auch ein paar bafos gabs. Aber grössenmässig gehts uns bei Dauerniedrigwasser eben allen gleich schlecht. Neu ist das ja auch nicht, nur eben ca. 1 Monat früher als sonst.

Das ist schon so wie sbE schreibt, da sind die Besseren schon noch, aber die stehen bei den derzeitigen Wasserständen in den Gumpen oder unter den Baumwurzeln. Dort ist es schattig, etwas kühler und es kommt ihrem Sicherheitsbedürnis entgegen. Gefressen wird nachts, oder wenn es mit den Wasserständen so weiter geht, gar nicht mehr.
Zumindest an meinem haupsächlich beangeltem Bächlein, wirds langsam haarig.
 Wenig Durchfluss bedeutet niedriges, sehr klares erwärmtes, Wasser, dadurch tiefes Eindringen der Sonnenstrahlen und damit verstärkter Algenwuchs. Die wiederum entziehen dem Wasser nachts Sauerstoff. Dann brauchts oft nicht mehr viel, damit Fische sterben, sei es ein Bulldocksbauer der sein Güllefass am Bach auswäscht oder die Brauerei die wieder mal ein bissel Reinigungsmittel einfach in nen Gully spült...
btw
Ich hab' mich gestern ca. 1Std. an einer Gruppe Döbel versucht, die hinter ner kleinen Rausche in einem Minigumpen standen. 4, 5 mal die Fliege gewechselt, keine Reaktion, aber auch keine Flucht obwohl ich nebenher immer mal kleine Forellen oder Äschen im daneben liegenden stärker strömenden Zug gedrillt habe.
Die scheinen am Laichen zu sein, zumal ich einen Tag vorher, ein paar km weiter unterhalb 2 tote Döbel ausm Bach entfernt habe. Das lässt schon auf eine gewisse Sauerstoffarmut schliessen, auch wenn es relativ normal ist, das der eine oder andere Fisch während der Laichzeit stirbt.
Hab mal ein (mieses) Bild angehängt, wo man den ganzen Algenmodder, der sich in den ruhigen, flachen Bereichen absetzt, rel. gut sieht. Mit Äschenbildern verschone ich euch, die mögt ihr Banausen ja nicht .
MfG


----------



## hirschkaefer (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke Rhöner. Ich glaube, ich mache erst mal Pause und warte auf den großen Regen. Wasser wird immer weniger. Gestern hielt ich bei der Rückfahrt von meiner Dienstreise mal kurz am Flüßchen ca. 20km Stromaufwärts von meiner Angelstelle an. Ein echt trauriges Bild, was die Pegelstände betrifft. Allerdings hatte ich endlich mal gute Einblicke in den Fischbestand. Das Wasser ist ja noch glasklar. Es gab ein paar wenige größere Bafo´s so um die 30, viele kleineBafo´s, ein paar schöne Schuppenkarpfen in Küchengröße, 3 prächtige Äschen und einen kleinen Hecht so um die 35 zu sehen. Und da wo ich angel habe ich vorgestern einen kleinen Fischotter gesehen mit ner 10er Forelle im Maul. Der war auch völlig unbeeindruckt von mir... #d


----------



## hirschkaefer (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Rhöner schrieb:


> Wie du da die Bisse siehst, bleibt wohl dein Geheimnis .



Da siehst du nix. Da kannst du mit der Trockenfliege nur nach gehör anschlagen, wenn du vermutest wo die Fliege gerade ist und wo das Geräusch herkommt. Sehr anstrengend und nicht wirklich zu empfehlen... #d


----------



## thomas1602 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

kleine Zwischeninfo, war jetzt noch einmal nach der Forelle schaun, mit Gummifischen und Fliegenrute dabei, aber der Spot war wie leergefegt, ka ob es am Wetter lag oder ob ev kurz vor mir ein Angler da war oder der Fisch weggefangen.

Bin dann ein paar Stellen weiter gegangen, auf Gummifisch ging nicht viel, immer nur Nachläufer. Allerdings lieferte mein Lieblingswobbler eine Sternstunde ab, etliche Forellen um die 20-30cm und 2 um die 40. 
Mit Fotos das krieg ich leider nicht so hin, in Wathose un mitten im Bach. Rute in der Hand, Fisch auch noch irgendwie am Start und dann soll man die Knipse rausholen und Fotos machen, da bin ich überfordert....

Meist hak ich die Fische glei im Wasser ab


----------



## sbE (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Zur Not geht auch ein Foto mit dem Handy.   Es gibt inzwischen ja einige wasserdichte Modelle, die man dann einfach vom Schleim an Ort und Stelle befreien kann...somit gibt es eigentlich keine Hürde mehr, dass Ding an Ort und Stelle mal schnell zu zücken, egal welche Schweinerei das macht.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Steff-Peff (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch ... Beifang*

Anscheinend herrscht derzeit fast überall Wassermangel. Am Donnerstag Abend war ich deshalb mit einem Bekannten, der zu einer Schulung bei uns in der Gegend war, an einer Tageskartenstrecke mit Weissfischbestand. 
Abgesehen von einer kleinen Bafo ging mit Fettflossen gar nichts, aber ein paar Döbel und andere Weissfische haben sich zumindest erbarmt, bei der Wärme zu beissen.
Wird echt Zeit, dass es mal wieder regnet.

So long Steff-Peff


----------



## Kaka (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wo lebt ihr denn alle? Bei uns regnet es ständig mal wieder.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Döbel beissen bei uns auch noch, die guten sind aber auch nur 30...lohnt nicht so wirklich. Bei uns soll es heute regnen (5,3mm Regenfall), aber ich glaube ein Regentag wird nicht reichen....super wär es, wenn es mal 2-3 Tage durchregnet.

Bei uns sehen momentan viele Teile vom Bach übrigens so aus:


----------



## Steff-Peff (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja, aber es müßte leicht zu regnen beginnen und dann ein paar Tage anhalten. Sonst schiesst dass Wasser gleich wieder in die Flüsse und das Grundwasser hat nichts davon.

@Kaka: war vor ner Woche am oberen Neckar, da hat es nachts auch geregnet und gewittert wie wild. Aber in unseren Gefilden tut sich gar nichts 

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Promachos (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Wo lebt ihr denn alle? Bei uns regnet es ständig mal wieder.



Hallo!

Wir leben im normalen Teil Bayerns bzw. Deutschlands:m.
Oder anders ausgedrückt: "Über Franken lacht die Sonne, über Bayern die ganze Welt.":q

Gruß Promachos


----------



## sbE (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich komme aus Thüringen und bei uns sieht es wassermäßig wirklich düster aus. Heute sollte es eigentlich richtig runterkommen, aber im Endeffekt war es wiedermal nur eine kleine “Husche“.

Ich bekomme echt Bauchschmerzen wenn ich an den Hochsommer denke. Bekommen wir zwischendurch nicht nochmal Normalwasser rechne ich mit fatalen Folgen für unsere Forellen. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute sollte es regnen und Gewitter geben...wieder nur bla bla...


----------



## Steff-Peff (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi D1985,
bei uns gestern auch. Dunkle, dichte Wolken, Wind und kein Tropfen. Gegen 18 Uhr wieder blauer Himmel.
Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## hirschkaefer (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich bin heute echt mies gelaunt. Forellen haben heute gebissen ohne Ende. Wasser ist wieder etwas trüb durch den Regen. Die waren so alle um die 28/29...leider etwas zu klein bei uns. Und dann die 40+ mit gefühlten 850gr. Ich hab sie verloren.... #q#q#q Ich könnte kotzen. In der Größe sind sie bei uns relativ selten...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schade, aber immerhin gefangen. Ich würde auch gern mal wieder hin. Es muss endlich mal regnen, vielleicht gehts dann wieder mit den Forellen....aber auch auf Aal würde ich gern los, beissen allerdings nur gut wenns richtig trüb ist. 

Dieses Jahr läufts echt mies, auch was andere Fische und Gewässer betrifft. Wenn ich so an letztes Jahr denke, das war ein Traum.


----------



## xollix (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Ich bin heute echt mies gelaunt. Forellen haben heute gebissen ohne Ende. Wasser ist wieder etwas trüb durch den Regen. Die waren so alle um die 28/29...leider etwas zu klein bei uns. Und dann die 40+ mit gefühlten 850gr. Ich hab sie verloren.... #q#q#q Ich könnte kotzen. In der Größe sind sie bei uns relativ selten...



Bei uns hier ist´s aktuell ähnlich. Heute kam Biss auf Biss, bei leicht eingetrübten Wasser. Köder war ein 2er Mepps, Kupfer.
Gebissen haben auch nur die kleinen, mit Außnahme der Schönheit im Anhang.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

heute nach gefühlten 10 wochen mal wieder am bach

gab nur einen biss,also auch nur einen fisch

auch hier bei mir viel zu wenig wasser....

wäre beinahe noch über den haufen geflogen worden-von einer brütenden ente


----------



## Kaka (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri euch! #6

Ich habs dieses WE nicht raus geschafft. Entzugserscheinungen! |uhoh:

Nächstes WE aber wieder!


----------



## Rhxnxr (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Eigentlich wollte ich heute morgen nur die Döbel mit ein paar neu gebundenen Fliegen ein bissel ärgern.
Hat mit 2 Mittdreissigern auch ganz gut geklappt. Scheinbar hat die leichte Abkühlung aber auch den andern Fischen gut getan.

Hatte nen ganz langsam fliessenden, teilw. fast stehenden Bereich gewählt (sollte ja wie gesagt auf Döbel gehen), und war am Ende echt überrascht welche Palette mir der Bach da heute spendiert hat.
Im bunten Wechsel ein paar Äschen, viele Bafos (auch endlich wieder mal ein paar die deutlich über 30 lagen), die beiden Döbel und als Krönung 2 kugelrunde Rotfedern und "trommelwirbel" - ein *Rotauge*!
Nun lacht ihr sicher , aber ich bin ganz stolz, in der 32ten Saison das erste Rotauge aus diesem Bach. Auch Rotfedern warens in den ganzen Jahren vielleicht grade ne' Handvoll.

Kein Monsterfisch, aber trotzdem einer der schönsten Angeltage, die ich an diesem Bächlein je hatte .#6
Deshalb hab' ich heute auch mal 2 Bafos eingepackt.

P.S. die abgelichtete Forelle hat scheinbar mal böse Erfahrung mit nem Drilling gemacht.
MfG


----------



## W-Lahn (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Rhöner schrieb:


> Deshalb hab' ich heute auch mal 2 Bafos eingepackt.
> 
> MfG



Petri heil zu deiner Sternstunde! 

Der obere ist aber keine Bachforelle


----------



## Rhxnxr (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hehe, du Schlingel, schon klar .
Ich hab von der zweiten, die mit nachhause durfte, kein Foto mehr gemacht weil nach Einer das Thema Entnahme für mich eigentlich passe' ist.
Die zweite hab ich mir zur Feier des Tages heute noch gegönnt, die kriegt meine Nachbarin :k.
Würde ich jede massige abschlagen, wärens heute verdammt viele gewesen. Der Döbel ist aufm Bild, weil ich die entnehmen muss.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri. Vielleicht fahre ich morgen auch mal, obwohl es eigentlich keinen Sinn macht...

Habt ihr eigentlich auch mit Parasiten zu kämpfen? Viele Bachforellen bei uns haben so weisse kleine Würmer in der Bauchgegend. Kenne ich sonst nur von Fischen, die an der Küste vorkommen wie Hering, Stint etc. Sind ja nicht gefährlich, aber trotzdem etwas ekelig...


----------



## mixerfisch (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Solche parasitenbefallenen Fische kenne ich an meinen sächsischen Hausbächen eher nicht. Hier läuft es auf Forellen derzeit ganz gut, nur die Größe ist an den hiesigen kleinen Bächen mit hohem Angeldruck nicht so berauschend. Hier mal ein Filmchen der letzten Angelei:

https://youtu.be/WGxC8kuefjU

Gruß Matze


----------



## boatsman (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Matze, hier passt es zwar wunderbar hinein- aber bitte nicht in mehreren Unterforen posten. Ich schaue gern hinein, möchte aber nicht mehrfach auf's selbe klicken müssen.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Rhxnxr (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Du meinst innen, im Verdauungstrakt ?
Hatte vor etlichen Jahren mal ne Bafo mit Bandwürmern. Die war rappelvoll damit, supereklig .
Gegessen habe ich die nicht, musste ja beim Ausnehmen schon fast kot....
Damals sind aber auch noch alle paar km die (geklärten) Abwässer etlicher Kläranlagen eingeleitet worden. Gibts heutzutage (hier) nicht mehr.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nematoden müssten das sein oder wie die sich schreiben. Die kommen im gesamten Bauchbereich vor, besonders gut sieht man die aber an der Schwimmblase. So winzige weisse "Fäden"...

Der Bach bei uns ist eigentlich sehr sauber, wüsste auch nicht das da was eingeleitet wird. Die Parasiten sind mir auch nur an den Forellen aufgefallen. Bei den anderen Fischen wie Barsch, Aal und Döbel ist mir das noch nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## hirschkaefer (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Rhöner! Hast ja nen super Lauf gehabt. Morgen früh will ich mal nach Äschen Ausschau halten. Ab Donnerstag muss ich vier Tage pausieren. Dienstreise.... :c


----------



## Silverfish1 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei mir gab es gestern auch 2 kleine Bafos und noch bestimmt 5 Attacken aber hängen bleiben wollten die nicht ist aber auch nicht schlimm  

Hauptsache mal wieder aktivität im Wasser


----------



## Rhxnxr (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Petri Rhöner! Hast ja nen super Lauf gehabt. Morgen früh will ich mal nach Äschen Ausschau halten. Ab Donnerstag muss ich vier Tage pausieren. Dienstreise.... :c


Dank dir, und viel Spass beim malochen


----------



## wakko (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute gab es bei mir eine schöne 35cm Forelle auf Spinner, die mit nach hause durfte. Hat bei einem Verlegenheitswurf im ganz flachen Bachbereich gebissen. An den tiefen Stellen hatte ich eine ordentliche Attacke, die leider nicht hängen blieb sowie zwei Minnis. War aber echt wieder spannend. Ein Fischreiher hat mich fast umgemäht.


----------



## Inni (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



mixerfisch schrieb:


> Solche parasitenbefallenen Fische kenne ich an meinen sächsischen Hausbächen eher nicht. Hier läuft es auf Forellen derzeit ganz gut, nur die Größe ist an den hiesigen kleinen Bächen mit hohem Angeldruck nicht so berauschend. Hier mal ein Filmchen der letzten Angelei:
> 
> https://youtu.be/WGxC8kuefjU
> 
> Gruß Matze



Hi Matze,

ich hatte auch ordentlich Wuermer in der BaFo. 
Und ordentlich Laich. Sind das schon die Ansaetze fue die nachste Saison oder hat die nicht abgelaicht?


----------



## W-Lahn (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Inni schrieb:


> Sind das schon die Ansaetze fue die nachste Saison oder hat die nicht abgelaicht?



Bachforellen können auch mehrmals pro Jahr ablaichen..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Laich haben unsere Forellen teilweise auch schon zu der Zeit. Irgendwie glaube ich aber nicht das die wirklich ablaichen, obwohl wir auch viel Kiesgrund haben....aber dann hätte man ja mal so richtig kleine Forellen sehen müssen. Die kleinsten Forellen bisher waren immer mindestens 15cm.


----------



## florianparske (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Bachforellen können auch mehrmals pro Jahr ablaichen..


Das höre ich zum ersten mal...
Stimmt das wirklich?
Was für Umstände führen dazu?

Um es mit den Worten von Didi Hallervorden zu sagen "Ich brauche mehr Details!"


----------



## W-Lahn (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



florianparske schrieb:


> Das höre ich zum ersten mal...
> Stimmt das wirklich?
> Was für Umstände führen dazu?
> 
> Um es mit den Worten von Didi Hallervorden zu sagen "Ich brauche mehr Details!"



Also ich kann nur von meinen persönlichen Beobachtungen sprechen, aber ich habe definitiv schon in kühleren Sommermonaten Bachforellen beim laichen beobachtet. Ob die Brut aus den Sommermonaten  überlebt kann ich allerdings nicht sagen...


----------



## xollix (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

grad noch 2 stunden am Wasser gewesen. Beißen immer noch wie verrückt. Heute gabs eine mit 38 cm und 600 Gramm. 
Für unser Gewässer ist das schon ganz ordentlich...


----------



## Kaka (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Morgen Nachmittag bis Abends bin ich endlich auch wieder am Bach. Zusammen mit User Man1ac. Mal sehen was geht.


----------



## florianparske (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Also ich kann nur von meinen persönlichen Beobachtungen sprechen, aber ich habe definitiv schon in kühleren Sommermonaten Bachforellen beim laichen beobachtet. Ob die Brut aus den Sommermonaten  überlebt kann ich allerdings nicht sagen...


Damit ist aber nicht gesagt, dass die Bafos, die du gesehen hast, im selben Jahr nochmal ablaichen.

Und bist du wirklich sicher, dass die Fische, die du gesehen hast, wirklich abgelaicht haben?

Eigentlich brauchen die Forellen längere Zeit kälteres Wasser, damit diese laichreif werden.


----------



## sbE (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war gestern mal an einem (für Thüringer Verhältnisse) größeren Fluss und bin richtig schön in den Regen gekommen. 

Anfangs noch eine echte Wohltat, denn die Pegelstände schreien förmlich danach. Irgendwann regnete es aber Blasen...ich wurde immer nasser und nasser und machte schließlich mein allererstes Selfie. 






Dennoch...ein sehr intensives Angelerlebnis mit vielen hübschen Bafos, wovon 3 mitgehen durften (am WE wird geräuchert).


----------



## W-Lahn (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



florianparske schrieb:


> Damit ist aber nicht gesagt, dass die Bafos, die du gesehen hast, im selben Jahr nochmal ablaichen.
> 
> Und bist du wirklich sicher, dass die Fische, die du gesehen hast, wirklich abgelaicht haben?
> 
> Eigentlich brauchen die Forellen längere Zeit kälteres Wasser, damit diese laichreif werden.



Ich bin mir sicher dass ich laichende Bachforellen im Sommer gesehen habe, Fänge zu dieser Zeit haben meine Beobachtungen bestätigt (Laich in der Bauchhöhle). Wie gesagt, ob die Brut durchkommt kann ich leider nicht bestätigen...


----------



## florianparske (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ok, wenn du dir sicher bist...

Aber mal an alle, die sich immer wundern, dass die Fische "Laich" im Körper haben:
Der Laich im Fisch (heißt eigentlich dann Rogen) entwickelt sich das ganze Jahr über.
D. h. auch im Frühjahr haben die weiblichen Fische Rogen und die männlichen Milch im Körper.
Die Eier werden im Laufe des Jahres dann größer, bis sie irgendwann durch die Papille flutschen und abgelaicht werden.


----------



## axelfred (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hab heute beim angeln mit naturköder im bach diesen komischen fisch gefangen glaube das es ein gründling oder ein steingreßling ist


----------



## sbE (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja, sieht schwer nach einem Gründling aus...nach BaFo Designs einer meiner Favoriten bei der Wobblerwahl (wird oft auch Muddler genannt).

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jupp Gründling.#6


----------



## Rhxnxr (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher dass ich laichende Bachforellen im Sommer gesehen habe, Fänge zu dieser Zeit haben meine Beobachtungen bestätigt (Laich in der Bauchhöhle). Wie gesagt, ob die Brut durchkommt kann ich leider nicht bestätigen...


Sorry, aber das kann ich dir nicht abnehmen.
Es müssen sehr viele Parameter erfüllt sein, damit Bafos ablaichen. Zwei der wichtigsten sind die Wassertemperatur und die Tageslichtmenge.
6-9 Grad Temp. haben unsere Bäche nur im Spätherbst/Winter.
Wahrscheinlich hat das vermeintliche "Laichen" einen ganz anderen Grund, z.B. schubbern sich viele Fische an Steinen um Parasiten los zu werden.
Rogen oder Milch in der Bauchhöhle heisst gar nichts. Wie florianparske schon erwähnte enwickeln sich die Laichprodukte das ganze Jahr über.
Ebenso ist es möglich das die Fische eben nicht ablaichen konnten, dann gibts zwei Möglichkeiten. Ist genug Energie (Futter) verfügbar, werden Laich/Milch wieder verstoffwechselt, und als Fettreserve eingelagert.
Was bei Forellen leider auch oft vorkommt, ist das Verkapseln des Rogens. Kommt das mehrfach vor, kann der eingekapselte Rogen so stark auf die Organe drücken, das der Fisch daran stirbt.


----------



## Kaka (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Endlich wieder ein paar Stunden am Bach gewesen. War sehr kurzweilig. Einige Bachforellen zwischen 30 und 35 sowie Nachwuchs (siehe bild). Dazu noch ein Miniaitel und Master Biber hat sich auch ablichten lassen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



axelfred schrieb:


> hab heute beim angeln mit naturköder im bach diesen komischen fisch gefangen glaube das es ein gründling oder ein steingreßling ist



Der "komische Fisch" ist ein Gründling und dort, wo er nicht geschützt ist (z.B. in Bayern), der beste Aalköder, den's gibt. #6

 Der Gründling ist übrigens ein Indikator für gute Wasserqualität.


----------



## axelfred (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

war aber n bischen groß für aal ca 12 cm


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

12cm ist nicht viel für einen Aal. Sowas hauen auch Durchschnittsaale weg. Wenn ich bei Hochwasser im Bach auf Aal fische und diese dann ausnehme sieht man da etliche Fische, Nacktschnecken und anderes Getier im Magen, die noch größer sind als 12cm. Die können schon ordentlich was verschlingen...


----------



## Steff-Peff (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi, 
bei uns in der Bach fehlen immer noch 25-30 cm Wasser. Hatte erst  befürchtet, dass das Wasser hoch und braun wäre, aber scheinbar sind die  Niederschläge verpufft. Durch die gefallenen Temperaturen sind die  Forellen aber dennoch zum Beißen zu verleiten. Diese habe ich wegen der  herrlichen Punkte schnell fotografiert, bevor auch sie wieder schwimmen  durfte. So ähnlich wie das Photo, das ich neulich eingestellt habe |kopfkrat

Wünsche Euch ein schönes WE.

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jo schicke bafo #6


----------



## Kaka (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ab fünf noch ne Runde los gewesen. Unter anderem diese schöne Bachforelle und ein kleiner Hecht.


----------



## hirschkaefer (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nach 4 Tagen Abstinenz endlich mal wieder am Wasser. Leider keine Bafo zum mitnehmen, dafür aber ne 40er Refo und ne 38er Äsche. Heute lief alles super.


----------



## sbE (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

38er Äsche...das ist schon was. Gratulation!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hirschkaefer (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> 38er Äsche...das ist schon was. Gratulation!



Danke! Während der Schonzeit hatte ich schon mal eine weit jenseits der 40. Aber da gibt´s keine Fotos, da ich die so schnell wie es nur geht zurücksetze. Die reagieren ja immer so mega-sensibel, wenn du sie aus dem Wasser nimmst. Ich kann nur sagen, dass die sich wegen der letzten milden Winter wieder ganz gut erholt haben. Die Kormorane zieht es lieber an die Seen, wenn die nicht zugefroren sind. Was mir da gerade mehr Sorgen macht ist, dass ich letztens einen kleinen Fischotter gesehen hab, der völlig unbeeindruckt am Ufer saß - mit einer jungen Forelle im Maul. Keine Ahnung, wie viel Fisch die so fressen...


----------



## axelfred (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

sollte man eigentlich hechte immer aus nem forellenbach entnehmen oder kann man die auch wieder schwimmen lassen


----------



## Ruti Island (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



axelfred schrieb:


> sollte man eigentlich hechte immer aus nem forellenbach entnehmen oder kann man die auch wieder schwimmen lassen




Kommt immer drauf an was das Hegeziel des Eigentümers oder Pächters ist. 

Wenn ein reines Salmonidengewässer bestehen soll, dann würde ich persönlich jeden maßigen Hecht entnehmen.


----------



## hirschkaefer (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Wenn ein reines Salmonidengewässer bestehen soll, dann würde ich persönlich jeden maßigen Hecht entnehmen.



Also ich würde den mitnehmen weil ich ihn essen würde. Aber nur, weil es ein reines Salmonidengewässer ist, ist das kein Grund für mich. 
Ein Hecht ist nun wirklich kein Freßmonster. Ein einziger Kormoran macht - zumindest beim Äschenbestand - 10x mehr Schaden. Forellen sind da etwas schlauer. Die verstecken sich ja...


----------



## sbE (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Barsche und Hechte sind bei uns grundsätzlich zu entnehmen. Bei einem Salmonidengewässer finde ich das auch wichtig.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hirschkaefer (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Barsche und Hechte sind bei uns grundsätzlich zu entnehmen. Bei einem Salmonidengewässer finde ich das auch wichtig.



Barsche sowieso. Letztens erst drei in Folge am Haken. Die sind wie die Seuche...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Barsche sind mir immer willkommen....da finde ich Döbel viel lästiger


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Danke! Während der Schonzeit hatte ich schon mal eine weit jenseits der 40. Aber da gibt´s keine Fotos, da ich die so schnell wie es nur geht zurücksetze. Die reagieren ja immer so mega-sensibel, wenn du sie aus dem Wasser nimmst. Ich kann nur sagen, dass die sich wegen der letzten milden Winter wieder ganz gut erholt haben. Die Kormorane zieht es lieber an die Seen, wenn die nicht zugefroren sind. *Was mir da gerade mehr Sorgen macht ist, dass ich letztens einen kleinen Fischotter gesehen hab, der völlig unbeeindruckt am Ufer saß - mit einer jungen Forelle im Maul.* Keine Ahnung, wie viel Fisch die so fressen...



in" meinem" kleinen bach habe ich auch schon fischotter gesichtet sind eh nicht viele forellen drinn

gestern auch nur einen kurzen drill, bei dem der fisch sieger blieb... 



künftige ü 70


----------



## Rhxnxr (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hechte gibts bei uns keine und Barsche sind ne ähnliche Sensation wie Rotaugen oder Rotfedern.
Aber Döbel hats jede Menge. Deshalb gibts für die auch Entnahmepflicht.


----------



## JasonP (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ dorschwilli

das war bestimmt dein Kampf des lebens


----------



## Xeviltan (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war die letzte Woche auch Freitag am Wasser. 5 Stunden, für meine Verhältnisse viele Fische gefangen (3x Bachforelle, 2x Äsche, 1x Döbel), aber alles viel zu untermaßig.
Wo sind die großen Fische hin?

Die Alb in Karlsruhe ist zur Zeit sehr flach, ich hoffe das hat sich durch die Regenfälle der letzten paar Tage etwas gebessert.


----------



## Frosch38 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja das war der Sonntag. Einige Fische um die 25cm und eine schöne im Drill verloren. Außerdem noch Meister Esox.


----------



## Rhxnxr (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Xeviltan schrieb:


> Ich war die letzte Woche auch Freitag am Wasser. 5 Stunden, für meine Verhältnisse viele Fische gefangen (3x Bachforelle, 2x Äsche, 1x Döbel), aber alles viel zu untermaßig.
> Wo sind die großen Fische hin?



Gefriertruhe, Pfanne, Räucherofen ?


----------



## hirschkaefer (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Rhöner schrieb:


> Gefriertruhe, Pfanne, Räucherofen ?



Die sind schon alle bei mir... :m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hab nur noch eine im Fach  Aber vielleicht gehe ich bald wieder los...es hat die letzten Tage geregnet und der Bach hat sicher wieder den normalen Wasserstand. Warte aber noch bis er deutlich erhöht und angetrübt ist. Am Wochenende soll nochmal ordentlich was runterkommen...


----------



## fischaBVB (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo an Alle!

Mit Freude habe ich diesen Thread verfolgt.

Schöne Fische und gute Tipps.

Wollte im nächsten Jahr einem Angelverein beitreten und meine Hauptfisch soll die Bachforelle sein.

Jemand ein paar Tipps, in welchen Bächen/Flüssen etwas geht?

Bin aus Schwabach (Bayern) und hatte mit den FV Rotth ausgesucht. Lt. Internetseite sind die Aurach und die Schwarzach ganz gut. Jemand Erfahrungen?

Vielleicht auch gute Forellengewässer in der Umgebung Nürnberg??

Danke!!!


----------



## sbE (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gestern war ich am Forellenbach und der Regen Anfang der Woche hat 1. Wasser und 2. die größeren Forellen zurückgebracht. Eine 38er und einer 40er durfte mitgehen. 











Blöderweise ist der Wasserstand schon wieder rückläufig. Es muss halt mal wieder häufiger regnen, damit der Grundwasserpegel wieder steigt und die Erde gesättigt ist.


----------



## Silverfish1 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne Fotos Petri Heil.

Bei mir gab es gestern auch 2 Bachforellen aber nur von einer ein Foto weil ich bei der ersten (ü40) das Handy im Auto liegen gelassen habe. 

Und zu allem übel musste ich dann mit der Statio fischen nach dem mir nach der ersten meine Baitcaster gebrochen ( Del Sol) ist :c:c:c:c

Geht heute direkt zu Nippon Tackle zurück und ich hoffe auf schnellen Ersatz habe Montag frei und will nicht nochmal mit der Satio los


----------



## sbE (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Und zu allem übel musste ich dann mit der Statio fischen nach dem mir nach der ersten meine Baitcaster gebrochen ( Del Sol) ist :c:c:c:c



Die Delsol ist gebrochen!??!?!? Doch nicht etwa im Drill? 

Welche hast du?

Btw...da du ja in Hessen wohnst...gehst du eigentlich zur Hausmesse von Nippon Tackle? Da  war ich letzten Dezember. War ein sehr interssanter Tag unter "Gleichgesinnten".


----------



## Silverfish1 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nach dem Drill ist sie gebrochen hatte im nächsten Wurf nen Hänger Watte zum Koeder wackel zwei drei mal Köder löst sich und genau in dem Moment bricht sie. Ich tippe auf nen Materialfehler alles andere kann ich mir nicht erklären. 

Das selbe Model wie deine nur eine Nummer schwere. 

Wusste garnicht das die ne Hausmesse haben das merke ich mir mal vor. Ich würde mal gern mal mit dir los ziehen aber für ein Tag Angeln ist Erfurt dann zu weit. Müssen wir uns in der Mitte treffen ;-)


----------



## sbE (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Wusste garnicht das die ne Hausmesse haben das merke ich mir mal vor.



Ja, die ist sogar sehr interessant, da sich die Spezies von diversen Blogs einfinden...wie z.B. havelritter, barsch-alarm usw.. Ausstellungsmäßig hält sich die Geschichte in Grenzen (das übliche Portfolio von nippon-tackle und ein Becken zum Ausprobieren), aber die Gespräche waren erstklassig. Ich war von morgens bis Abends da. 



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Ich würde mal gern mal mit dir los ziehen aber für ein Tag Angeln ist Erfurt dann zu weit. Müssen wir uns in der Mitte treffen ;-)



Sehr gern. Allerdings habe ich null Plan welche Gewässer bei Fulda, in der Röhn oder sonstwo in Frage kommen. Du?


----------



## Silverfish1 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die Sinn in der Rhön ist normalerweise reines Fliegen Gewässer aber die Strecke bei Bad Brückenau ist für Spinnfischer frei gegeben und hab schon ein zwei Bereiche gelesen und die reizt mich sehr  zum befischen auch Landschaftlich soll es sehr schön sein.


----------



## sbE (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Die Sinn in der Rhön ist normalerweise reines Fliegen Gewässer aber die Strecke bei Bad Brückenau ist für Spinnfischer frei gegeben und hab schon ein zwei Bereiche gelesen und die reizt mich sehr  zum befischen auch Landschaftlich soll es sehr schön sein.



Prima, das klingt sehr interessant. Ich denke alles weitere sollten wir via PN machen.


----------



## axelfred (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

heute hab ich auf nen 5cm kopyto diese 42er refo gefangen|bigeyes
auserdem gestern noch nen 30er barsch


----------



## hirschkaefer (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Was mir da gerade mehr Sorgen macht ist, dass ich letztens einen kleinen Fischotter gesehen hab, der völlig unbeeindruckt am Ufer saß - mit einer jungen Forelle im Maul. Keine Ahnung, wie viel Fisch die so fressen...



Es war doch kein Fischotter, sondern ein Mink. Forelle gabs heute leider keine. Eine größere heute gehakt, muss sich aber irgendwie unter Wasser in eine Wurzel verfangen haben. Der Haken war abgerissen...
Zur Belohnung gab´s aber noch ne 39er Äsche.


----------



## Rhxnxr (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri !
Mit den Forellen war es gestern bei mir auch mau, aber die Äschen beissen immer noch gut und sind in bester Kondition.


----------



## hirschkaefer (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Rhöner schrieb:


> Petri !
> Mit den Forellen war es gestern bei mir auch mau, aber die Äschen beissen immer noch gut und sind in bester Kondition.



Heute geht´s mit Forellen und Äschen wieder scharf!!!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Habs auch mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft. Gab eine 20er, 25er und eine maßige Forelle mit 35,5. Innerhalb einer Stunde, danach bin ich auch wieder gegangen. 

Hatten die letzten Tage zwischendurch immer mal wieder Regen. Der Bach hat jetzt den normalen Wasserstand...ich hoffe das sich der noch in nächster Zeit erhöht. Es gibt nämlich eine Stelle die bei hohem Wasserstand sehr gut ist und die wohl keiner kennt. Jedenfalls noch nichts Verdächtiges gesehen...

Die Forelle war übrigens sehr hell gefärbt und hatte nur ganz wenige blassrote Punkte. Gebissen auf 2 Tauwürmer (ausnahmsweise war ich mal mit Pose unterwegs) Die beiden anderen Forellen kamen unbeschadet zurück.


----------



## Drunja (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Paar von heute 42 und 48 cm.


----------



## Rhxnxr (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Leute !

Ich war gestern abend auch wieder unterwegs. Wollte in erster Linie neues Vorfachmaterial testen (Stroft GTM) weil ich mit dem Berkeley Fluorocarbon wegen einiger Knotenbrüche unzufrieden war. Kann auch gleich sagen das die Stroft absolut bestanden hat.
Gefangen hab ich ein paar Bafos bis in die Dreissiger, die Entnommene hatte bei grade mal 32 cm übrigens eine fast 10 cm lange Koppe im Magen (Wink an die Spinnfischer ).
Paar Äschen gabs natürlich auch, ein kleiner Barsch (da freu ich mich immer  ganz besonders weil die so selten bei uns sind).

Alles in allem, also ganz normal obwohl ich das Wasser schon ziemlich warm fand. Als ich dann grade eine Forelle vom Haken befreien musste, lag meine Rutenspitze im Wasser, ein paar Meter Flugschnur samt Vorfach trieben ab... Auch ziemlich normal wenns mal sehr eng zu geht und man einen Fisch versorgen muss. Wie ich dann meine lose Schnur reinkurble, merkte ich schon, dass irgendwas an der Nymphe hängt.
 Ich dachte an ein Büschel Algen oder einen kleinen Zweig, aber plötzlich seh ich, das sich da ein Fischlein selbst gehakt hat.
Kein Minidöbel, kein Forellchen, nee hängt da eine Elritze dran  #t. Die muss an der Nymphe herumgespielt haben während ich beschäftigt war und hing dann durch beide Kiefer!  Die gibts ja in Massen hier, aber gefangen habe ich noch nie eine, obwohl ich beim Äschenfischen im Spätsommer/Herbst durchaus bis Hakengrösse 20 oder kleiner gehe. War wohl ein Milchner, man kann den Laichausschlag am Kopf sehen wenn man genau hinschaut.
Tjo, kurz bevor es dunkel war gabs noch einen 42er Döbel und damit die fünfte Fischart an diesem Tag :g.
Bin mal gespannt was das Bächlein dieses Jahr noch anbietet .
Ein paar Reiherfedern und jede Menge Wildentenrupf zum Binden gabs als kleine Zugabe .

P.S. bis auf die ersten 2 oder 3 Fische, alles auf diesselbe Nymphe ! scheinbar passt auch das Binden langsam, sonst reichen meist 2 Forellen und die Fliege ist ziemlich hinüber.

P.S 2. Aufm Rückweg sind mir noch direkt nacheinander ein Reh und zwei Jungfüchse übern Weg gelaufen, abgefahrener Tag...


----------



## axelfred (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

mit den mühlkoppen hab ich auch schon gehabt bei hecht und forelle. Kann mir jemand einen wobbler im mühlkoppendesign empfehlen kenne nur den von salmo und der läuft sehr flach.


----------



## Rhxnxr (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Du meinst den Salmo Bullhead. Gibts definitiv auch als Tiefläufer (glaube sogar bis 3m), sinkend und schwimmend.

Ist aber waffenscheinpflichtig. A fängt der wie eine Maschine, und B sind die serienmässigen Drillinge so dickdrähtig und riesig, das man sich das Messer sparen kann |bigeyes.


----------



## Seele (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ist ja geil, also ne Elritze wär schon mal wieder was, hatte ich seit 15 Jahre keine mehr. 

Auch sonst sind ja wieder einige geile Fische dabei gewesen. 

Ich war vor ein paar Wochen mal draußen und es gab mit der Fliege einige Bafos aber nichts außergewöhnliches. Hatte auf Grund der Temperaturen auch auf ein Foto verzichtet.


----------



## sbE (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



axelfred schrieb:


> mit den mühlkoppen hab ich auch schon gehabt bei hecht und forelle. Kann mir jemand einen wobbler im mühlkoppendesign empfehlen kenne nur den von salmo und der läuft sehr flach.



Nicht direkt ein Wobbler, sonder eher ein Streamer-Jig...dennoch sehr empfehlenswert...

http://www.michael-bierbaumer.at/index.php/produkte/category/view/11


----------



## Steff-Peff (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Rhöner schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt was das Bächlein dieses Jahr noch anbietet .
> Ein paar Reiherfedern und jede Menge Wildentenrupf zum Binden gabs als kleine Zugabe .



Petri zu dem erfolgreichen Tag. Gibt nichts Schöneres, wie wenn die Selbstgebundenen mit Fisch belohnt werden #6

Die gefundenen Wildvogelfedern unbedingt für ne Woche einfrieren. Ich kenne einige Flifis, die sich mit Parasiten in gefundenen Federn Ihr Bindematerial komplett ruiniert haben. Das können bei ein paar guten Bälgen, Naturdub etc. schnell zig Hundert € sein und wenn man dann noch die fertigen Fliegen in der Dose entsorgen darf ... :c
Bitte nur als gut gemeinten Rat verstehen.

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Biberärgerer (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir jemand einen Tip geben an welchem Bach in der Düsseldorfer/Kölner Umgebung man bei schöner Landschaft auf BF-Pirsch gehen kann? Am liebsten fernab jeglicher Zivilastion, was in dieser Region aber leider schwierig zu sein scheint...

Danke im Voraus

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## Rhxnxr (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Petri zu dem erfolgreichen Tag. Gibt nichts Schöneres, wie wenn die Selbstgebundenen mit Fisch belohnt werden #6
> 
> Die gefundenen Wildvogelfedern unbedingt für ne Woche einfrieren. Ich kenne einige Flifis, die sich mit Parasiten in gefundenen Federn Ihr Bindematerial komplett ruiniert haben. Das können bei ein paar guten Bälgen, Naturdub etc. schnell zig Hundert € sein und wenn man dann noch die fertigen Fliegen in der Dose entsorgen darf ... :c
> Bitte nur als gut gemeinten Rat verstehen.
> ...



Danke !

Klaro, und auch nach dem Einfrieren immer schön getrennt halten.
 Es gibt leider jede Menge Viecher, die gern Federn fressen. Gottseidank werden die käuflichen Bälge, Haare etc. ja normalerweise in wiederverschliessbaren Blistertüten geliefert.
Ich bin ja auch Jagdscheininhaber und komme deshalb immer wieder an brauchbares Bindematerial, da kann ich einfach schlecht nein sagen.
Und mit der eingesparten Kohle kann ich ja wieder ein paar Synthetics oder Haken mehr kaufen .
btw. Gekaufte Federn und vor allem ganze Bälge werden chemisch behandelt und sind oft überlagert. Dadurch werden sie  spröde, bekommen brüchige kiele und verlieren viel Fett. Bei (frischen) Naturfedern hat man das kaum mal.

Sorry für OT Leute, weiter gehts .


----------



## thomas1602 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

eine schöne Äsche vom Sonntag, ein paar schöne Bachforellen hatte ich auch, aber keine Fotos weiter.


----------



## wakko (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Unser Minibach direkt am Haus ist gerade am Austrocknen. Habe bis gerade in den letzten Löchern mit Wasser den verbliebenen Bachforellennachwuchs gekeschert und in den nächstgrößeren Bach umgesetzt. Hab echt ne Scheizz-Laune, alles voll mit toten Bachis drumrum. Und muss mir von den Nachbarn auch noch Sprüche anhören.


----------



## hirschkaefer (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Beleid wakko. Aus diesem Grund werde ich kein Foto von meier 35er reinstellen. Aber du hast Recht. Die Pegelstände sind echt mau. Es nimmt schon schlimme Züge an und wenn ich daran denke wie heiß es noch wird, wird mir echt schwindlig. Feitag fahren wir nach MC Pom an die Seenplatte und ich geh das erste mal seit nem halben Jahr wieder auf Hecht. Mal gucken wien es da wird. Vermutlich ist in den Seen mehr Wasser als in unseren kleinen Flüßchen...


----------



## wakko (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke, hirschkaefer. Ist schon krass, wie trocken es ist.  Wünsche viel Spaß und kräftiges Petri an der Seenplatte.


----------



## doc_haemmer (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Auch wenn es gefühlt sicherlich schon 100mal gefragt wurde, wieder die gleiche Frage in ner abgewandelten Form.

Ich suche einen Wobbler für Bachforellen. Wenn es geht nicht zu teuer. Problem bei mir, ich fische in einem Bach der nahezu keine Gumpen hat sondern überall sehr starke Strömung. Der Bach dürfte in der Mitte so bis 1,5 Meter tief sein. Am Rand so bis 20cm. Bei meinen Wobblern die ich verwende ist es entweder so, dass sie von der Strömung hin und her geschossen werden und an die Oberfläche gedrückt oder dass sie auf den Grund gedrückt werden. So richtig schön im Mittelwasser läuft eigentlich keiner. Der einzige den ich bis jetzt gefunden habe ist der Spro Power Catcher Big Belly Crankbait. Aber selbst der läuft mir gefühlt zu unruhig. 

Wenn ich mir den Salmo Hornet oder Ugly Duckling anschaue haben die so große Tauchschaufeln, dass ich mir ziemlich sicher bin dass sie auf den Boden gedrückt würden. 

Ach ja was der Wobbler noch haben sollte ist das er floating ist, da ich sehr gerne den Wobbler einwerfe, abtreiben lasse und dann gegen die Strömung einhole. Mit der Strömung ist nahezu unmöglich da ich gar nicht so schnell kurbeln kann. 

Ich denke der Wobbler sollte auch etwas "schwerer" sein, dass er nicht so von der Strömung hin und her geschossen wird.

Habt Ihr hier evtl einen Tip?


----------



## crisis (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ doc-haemmer:

 Hatte ein ähnliches Problem. Seit ich den Rapala Countdown in 5 cm fische geht nix mehr verloren, kann da fischen, wo ich will und erwische auch noch etwas dabei. Das Teil finde ich echt gut, speziell in natur bzw. silber. Ist allerdings nicht floating.

 Gruß
 Christian


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Eigentlich sind die schwimmenden Wobbler nie wirklich schwer. In dem Fall würde ich auf Wobbler ganz verzichten und eher Blinker, vor allem aber Gummifische etc nehmen....fangen doch auch.


----------



## doc_haemmer (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ein Blinker sinkt aber doch zum Grund oder hab ich da einen Denkfehler? Ich kann so gesehen meistens nur im ca. 90 Grad Winkel zum Fluß werfen und lass dann abtreiben um von "unten" dann entlang des Ufers an dem ich stehe den Köder wieder zu mir zu ziehen. 

Die beiden von Dir vorgeschlagenen Methoden eigenen sich doch besser zum Quer auswerfen und zumindest beim Blinker schnellen einholen so dass sich die Drillinge nicht im Bodenkraut verfangen. 

*grübel* Evtl. fisch ich ja auch komplett falsch *grübel*

@crisis - schau ich mir mal an. Wie schnell sinkt den das Teil zu Boden? Lass meine Wobbler teilweise schon so gefühlte 10 Sekunden und 30-50 Meter Schnur treiben bevor ich einhole.


----------



## Leine-Leroy (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Der Chubby von Illex hat bei mit Rapala nach vielen Jahren abgelöst, gute wurfeigenschaften und auch bei starker Strömung eine super Bewegung im Wasser...
Nur der Preis ist zum heulen... 

Leroy


----------



## Seele (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



doc_haemmer schrieb:


> Ein Blinker sinkt aber doch zum Grund oder hab ich da einen Denkfehler? Ich kann so gesehen meistens nur im ca. 90 Grad Winkel zum Fluß werfen und lass dann abtreiben um von "unten" dann entlang des Ufers an dem ich stehe den Köder wieder zu mir zu ziehen.
> 
> Die beiden von Dir vorgeschlagenen Methoden eigenen sich doch besser zum Quer auswerfen und zumindest beim Blinker schnellen einholen so dass sich die Drillinge nicht im Bodenkraut verfangen.
> 
> ...


 
11-18km/h Strömunggeschwindikeit, nicht schlecht #6

Nein Spaß bei Seite. Du kannst doch auch mit Gufis oder Zöpfen bedingt Flussabwärtsfischen. immer wieder leicht anheben (Rute steil) und somit wird der Köder immer ein Stück weiter flussabwärts getrieben. Keine 50m, aber die sind im Forellenbach wirklich nicht notwendig. Alernativ kannst den Köder auch auf ein Brettchen legen und abtreiben lassen. 

Popper oder Walk the dog funzt übrigens auch auf Forellen.


----------



## Rhxnxr (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hab mir gestern mal eine langfristige Wetterprognose für Juli angeschaut. Wenn die einigermassen stimmt, muss ich in ein paar Wochen nach dem Wasser graben :c.

Deshalb hats mich heute morgen um 5 prompt nochmal rausgetrieben.
Bei den Bafos wars anzahlmässig sehr gut für die 3,5 Std., waren sicher 8-10 Stück, aber alle nur so 25-32 cm.
Bei den Äschen wars, verglichen mit den letzten Wochen, richtig schlecht. Hab sicher 2,5 Std gebraucht bis ich die erste hatte, und am Ende warens grade zwei. Das Verhältnis ist sonst genau umgekehrt.

Stehen alle hinter den Kurven wo das Wasser noch halbwegs schnell rein kommt, und deshalb wohl etwas sauerstoffreicher ist. Und die meisten sind richtig dick, die haben in letzter Zeit ordentlich reingehauen.
Hoffentlich hilfts den Fischis über die nächsten Wochen zu kommen, die werden nämlich hart für die Salmoniden.

Ich werde den Bach nun eine Weile in Ruhe lassen, wir haben hier in den ruhigeren Streckenteilen schon fast 20 Grad, da muss ich die Burschen nicht noch zusätzlich stressen.

Viel Spass wünscht
Rhöner

P.S. schönen Urlaub hirschkäfer, und natürlich auch allen andern, die es in die Ferne zieht


----------



## jagr (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey, angelt jemand von euch im Raum Stade, Bremervörde, Zeven ?


----------



## ronram (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ein angefressener Stichling.








Gerade im Bach entdeckt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja,sieht aber irgendwie nicht so aus als hätte sich ein Fisch dran bedient.

Morgen gehts wohl wieder an den Bach, allerdings vorrangig auf Aal. Wird sicher wieder alles sehr flach sein nach der Hitze. Ich will mal wieder Gewitter und überschwemmte Straßen...das wär mal gutes Wetter für den Bach


----------



## ronram (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sorry, hatte noch vor deinem Post editiert. Google ist auch am Wasser dabei :-D.
Vllt war es der Eisvogel...

Konnte noch eine ca. 29cm lange Bachforelle fangen.


----------



## Kaka (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



doc_haemmer schrieb:


> Auch wenn es gefühlt sicherlich schon 100mal gefragt wurde, wieder die gleiche Frage in ner abgewandelten Form.
> 
> Ich suche einen Wobbler für Bachforellen.
> 
> ...



Ich fische an ähnlichen Gewässern wie du auf Bachforellen (starke Strömung). Ugly Duckling und Salmo Hornet sind schon ganz gut, mittlerweile mein absoluter Favorit sind aber zwei Japan Wobbler. Der Anres Mildred und die Anres Alexandra. Extra für starke Strömung konzipiert und die laufen wirklich absolut strömungsstabil. Nicht ganz billig, aber auf Einzelhaken umgerüstet, verliert man eh so gut wie nie was. Ich fische am Bach mittlerweile kaum mehr was anderes. Schau sie dir mal an, wirst du nicht bereuen. Die Alexandra gibts in in einer leichteren und einer schwereren Version. Sie sind allerdings nicht floating. Ich habe früher auch immer nur nach floating geschaut, ist aber überhaupt nicht nötig. Vor allem sinken die auch nicht wie ein Stein zu Boden, sondern man kann sie trotzdem noch wo reintreiben lassen. Überhaupt kein Problem 

http://www.lurenatic.de/de/wobbler/...ildred-jointed-58s.html#/anres_farben-mal_109

http://www.lurenatic.de/de/wobbler/...republic-alexandra-50s.html#/anres_farben-abs

http://www.lurenatic.de/de/wobbler/...c-alexandra-50hw.html#/anres_farben-maddo_ayu

Farbe aussuchen und los gehts. Beim Mildred habe ich Avalon Graphic Smelt und Avalon Aqua Marine. Die normale Alexandra auch in Avalon Graphic Smelt und die schwerere Variante in Avalon Lila Prisma. Alles absolut fängig! Die Alexandra kommt bereits mit widerhakenlosen Einzelhaken! Würde ich nur einen nehmen, hat der Mildred ganz knapp die Nase vorn.


----------



## crisis (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



doc_haemmer schrieb:


> @crisis - schau ich mir mal an. Wie schnell sinkt den das Teil zu Boden? Lass meine Wobbler teilweise schon so gefühlte 10 Sekunden und 30-50 Meter Schnur treiben bevor ich einhole.



@ doc_haemmer,

Ich würde mal grob schätzen, dass er in 4-5 sec ungefähr 1 m sinkt. An einem Stück mit sehr starker Strömung (werfe dagegen) hole ich sofort nach Aufschlag auf die Wasseroberfläche ein und hab schon zwei schöne Bafos dabei erwischt. Das gute Teil kostet um die 9 € und habe ihn, mit noch den originalen Drillingen, bei Hängern bisher immer frei bekommen. Fische jetzt mit dem Einzelhaken am Ende.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Inni (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin,

war gestern mit Sohnemann (10J) am Bach, war sein erstes  Mal auf Forelle. Er hatte auch 2 dran, konnte aber nur eine landen,  super Einstieg #6. Mit dem Werfen muss er aber noch ueben, da ging einiges in die Botanik. Gut das ich die Wathose an hatte .... 
Ich war echt  erschrocken, da fehlen 2/3 des Wassers. 
Von 3-7Uhr hatten wir dann doch 6 Forellen und 4 Doebel. Doebel war ueber 30, die Forellen darunter. Auf Wobbler ging nix, 2er Mepps lief gut.
Auf Grund des geringen Pegels werd ich aber weiteres befischen an der Strecke lassen. Denke auch das die mit der kommenden Hitze genug Stress bekommen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Will heute Abend evtl. mal nen Versuch wagen. Bin gespannt, wie das Wasser aktuell ist. Wenn´s was wird, werde ich berichten.

Allen, die auch ans Wasser gehen ... dickes Petri.

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Kaka (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich geh morgen früh um 4 los. Mal sehen. Werde auch berichten!


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War ungefähr 1,5 Stunden am Bach. Wahnsinn, wie viel Wasser aktuell fehlt. Ich habe eine Strecke mit gößeren Gumpen abgefischt und auch relativ gut gefangen. Die Bafos und Rainies waren sehr kampfstark und ich hatte heute keine unter 25 cm. Das ist selten. Photos habe ich keine gemacht. 
Aber wir brauchen dringend ausgiebige Regenfälle.
So long
Steff-Peff


----------



## kommfischi (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sehr interessant, auf was für köder?
Komischerweise ging bei mir in letzter zeit nur etwas auf spinner, davor auf wobbler top.
Die werden aber seit ein paar wochen ignoriert....;+


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Naßfliegen und unbeschwerte Nymphen |rolleyes


----------



## kommfischi (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dann pack ich mal die neue fliegenrute ein:q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hm heute war nicht so toll eigentlich. 3 Forellen zwischen 20 und 25cm. Später noch mehrere Km bachabwärts gefahren zum Aalangeln. Einen ungewöhnlichen Fang gemacht (Rotfeder) und dann war immer der Wurm ab....tippe auf Döbelbrut oder Elritzen. 

Als es dann dunkel wurde flogen die Fledermäuse alle paar Sekunden in meine Schnur. Hatte ich kein Nerv drauf und da auch Vollmond war und das Wasser nur leicht trüb rechnete ich mir auch keine großen Chancen mehr auf Aal aus...


----------



## Steff-Peff (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



kommfischi schrieb:


> Dann pack ich mal die neue fliegenrute ein:q



Bin gespannt


----------



## Kaka (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Viel ging nicht. Um 10.30 auch vor der Hitze geflüchtet. Kumpel hat eine ca. 40er erwischt, ich eine knapp maßige und zweimal Nachwuchs. Angeln war aber kaum möglich, da sehr viel Treibgut (gemähtes Gras) im Wasser war. Jeden Wurf hatte man was dran. Tierisch nervig. 

Dazu heftige Gewitterspuren von gestern gesehen. Zum Sonnenaufgang wars aber trotz allem schön.


----------



## Spiderpike (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schaut echt geil aus wie sich der Baum als Katode probiert hat....
wchöne Fotos


----------



## Kaka (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Grad nochmal 2 Stunden los gewesen weil ich morgen was zum grillen wollte. Hat geklappt!


----------



## axelfred (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

na dann guten hunger


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



kommfischi schrieb:


> Dann pack ich mal die neue fliegenrute ein:q



Und, wie lief´s ?


----------



## kommfischi (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Für das erste mal ganz gut, zwei ca. 25cm forellen auf nymphe.
Leider ist der Fluss sehr zugewachsen und viele Steilufer da ist es mit der fliege, gerade als anfänger, sehr tricky...
Die Aktivität der fische ist etwas zurück gegangen, aber für die temperaturen erstaunlich gut...


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hört sich dann aber doch sehr gut an #6
Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## doc_haemmer (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke an alle für die Tipps |wavey:

Ich schau mal was es wird und berichte dann wieder, wie sich die Köder bei mir geschlagen haben


----------



## Seele (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich hatte gestern beim Königsfischen auch nen ganz guten Tag. Größte Refo gut 1,8 Kilo und noch zwei schöne Bafos mit knapp 45cm. Leider ging mir eine Bafo mit sicher 55cm im Drill verloren ebenso eine noch größere Refo, aber das ist jammern auf hohem Niveau


----------



## Silverfish1 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da geht man extra um halb 6 angeln, weil es ab 9 ja schon meistens so heis ist das nix mehr geht und dann beisen die erst ab halb 9 -.- da hätte ich auch länger schlafen können aber es hat sich gelohnt. Gefangen hat heute der Klassiker 2er Mepps in Silber und der Wise Minnow von Daiwa. 
2 Bafo's sind mir noch ausgestiegen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War gestern am Abend los. So 5-6 untermaßige Forellen gefangen und später endlich eine maßige Bachfo mit 30,5. Mehr war leider nicht drin...


----------



## Seele (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also die 2. hat ja echt ne Mega geile Färbung, Petri.


----------



## Silverfish1 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Auf dem Bild ist es ein bisschen kräftiger als in echt, ich habe schon im Drill blöd geguckt als ich so ein intensives gelb gesehen hab.


----------



## klatsche84 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild ist es ein bisschen kräftiger als in echt, ich habe schon im Drill blöd geguckt als ich so ein intensives gelb gesehen hab.



schöne forellen. petri heil.
wo gehst du denn angeln? also welches gewässer...kinzig?


----------



## thomas1602 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Krasse Farbeffekte auf Foto Nr2 und 3.
Ist die Forelle Nr.2 wirklich so gelb gewesen?


----------



## Silverfish1 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Klatsche geh an der Kinzig angeln ist zum Forellen angeln mein Hausgewässer.

@ Thomas im orginal war sie ein bisschen heller aber schon viel Gelber als ich zuvor jemals gefangen habe.


----------



## klatsche84 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> @ Klatsche geh an der Kinzig angeln ist zum Forellen angeln mein Hausgewässer.
> 
> @ Thomas im orginal war sie ein bisschen heller aber schon viel Gelber als ich zuvor jemals gefangen habe.



cool. ich angel dort hin und wieder in der nähe von nem kumpel in lamboy.
wo gehst du an die kinzig? langeselbod, erlensee, gelnhausen...? oder auch im hanauer stadtbereich?


----------



## Silverfish1 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nur zum Forellenangeln um Gelnhausen und Bad Soden Salmünster. Zum Zander und Waller Angeln geh ich an Main


----------



## funkbolek (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gelnhausen wird so oft genannt als gute Kinzigstrecke um Forellen zu fangen, aber scheinbar bin ich dafür zu unfähig. Barbe, Schleie, Weißfisch geht, aber nicht einmal erfolgreich auf Räuber geangelt :[


----------



## RayZero (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich führe meine Gekiha KR am Freitag auch an den Forellenbach aus |wavey:.
Es geht an die Nau in Langenau - da war ich noch nie.

Ich werde berichten! #6


----------



## hirschkaefer (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hm...mich juckt´s heute bestimmt auch noch mal. Mal gucken wie das Wetter heute wird. Momentan ist es mir noch zu heiß. #d


----------



## Steff-Peff (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Silverfish1,

die Färbung ist der Hammer. Danke fürs Zeigen !

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Silverfish1 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke Steff Peff. Wohnst du in Lohr am Main ?


----------



## Steff-Peff (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dort arbeite ich und wohne ein paar Km davon entfernt.
Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Silverfish1 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wo gehst du den dort angeln ? an der Sinn ?


----------



## Steff-Peff (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Silverfish,
ich hab ne Jahreskarte an einem Spessartbach. Ich gehe aber auch immer wieder mal an Tageskartenstrecken, um mich mich mit anderen Flifis zu treffen, da es bei uns keine T-Karten gibt.
Vor 3 Wochen war ich an der Sinn bei Gemünden.
Fischst Du an der Sinn ? Wenn ja, an welcher Strecke ? Sind ja nicht mehr so viele Tageskartenstrecken dabei. Die ARGE-Strecke ist auch nicht schlecht.
Gruß
S-P


----------



## Silverfish1 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da ich nur mit der Baitcaster unterwegs bin gibt es für mich nur die Strecke bei Bad Brückenau an der Sinn. Ich war noch nicht dort aber ichh habe es vor diese Jahr noch aber die Bedingungen sind im moment glaube ich nicht gut genug um mich 1 1/2h dafür ins Auto zu setzten. 

Gibt es bei euch noch Gewässer die man mit der Spinnrute befischen darf auf Salmoniden ?


----------



## Steff-Peff (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi Silverfish1,

da fallen mir nur die Sinn bei Gemünden und die Fränkische Saale ein. Sind aber beides keine Salmonidenstrecken. 

Die Samonidenstrecken sind meines Wissens mittlerweile alle reine Flifi-Strecken und Tageskarten gibt es (leider) auch nur an wenigen davon.

So long
Stefan


----------



## RayZero (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So bin zurück von der Nau. Es gibt Forellen und Saiblinge ohne Ende und ist echt sehr idyllisch. Hatte mir einen schnellfliesenden Bach vorgestellt aber es war ein recht langsamer Fluss mit geringer Strömung und relativ viel Grünzeug. Die Forellen hat es nicht gestört. Es gab 3 Bachforellen von 34, 33 und 42cm, sowie eine Regenbogenforelle mit 32. Morgen Mittag gibt es also Salmonide nach Müllerin Art für meine Freundin und ihre Eltern [emoji2]. 




































Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Steff-Peff (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi RayZero,

Petri zu den Fischen. Sehen gesund und wohlgenährt aus.

Schönes WE
Steff-Peff


----------



## Silverfish1 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri, Schöner Wiesenbach mit tollen Fischen !


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri. Der Bach sieht gar nicht übel aus. Scheint ja noch überwiegend naturbelassen zu sein.


----------



## Steff-Peff (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute Vormittag mal draußen und habe ein Stück Kanal (z.T. nur 1 m breit und 25cm tief) befischt, an dem ich noch nie war. 
Es war erstaunlich, wie viele große Bafos in Teilen davon standen. Dazwischen gab es vereinzelt auch schöne Regenbogen, von denen eine ausnahmsweise mit durfte.

Der Wasserstand im "normalen" Bach ist aber nach wie vor beängstigend,

So long
Steff-Peff


----------



## Krabat_11 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die typische Bafo-Pirsch, die gibt es für mich nicht - leider.
Ich befische den Rhein irgendwo zwischen Bad Säckingen und Freiburg, die Bafo ist nicht so der häufigste Fisch hier, aber ich habe mir angewöhnt an jeden Spot erstmal einen typischen Bafo Wobbler zu verwenden.
Aussderm bin ich umgestiegen von geflochtene auf Mono und ich bin neu an diesem Wasser.
So bin ich dann gestern abend los, an eine Stelle mit ordentlich Strömung, wo ich vorher auch noch nie mein Glück probiert hatte. Der Wobbler war auch neu - was soll ich sagen, zuviele Änderungen zur gleichen Zeit. Die Stelle war so halbwegs zugänglich, ich noch etwas unkonzentriert, werfe den Wobbler in das aufgewühlte Wasser. 2, 3 Kurbelumdrehungen und ich dachte, hat ja gut Widerstand das neue Teil, aber kein Wunder, ist ja auch ordentlich Druck drauf. Komisch, ich hatte  stromauf geworfen... Halleluja FISCH und was für einer. Allerdings war ich viel zu überrascht, als dass ich adäquat reagiert hätte, die Bremse singt, die Forelle wälzt sich 2x an der Oberfläche - weg. So einer Sch****!
Ok, ich hab sie gesehen, es war die erste Rheinforelle überhaupt am Haken. Grobe Schätzung +/- 50cm.
Ich komme wieder....
Ach ja, vielleicht auch besser so, weniger Stress für den Fisch, ich hätte ihn ohnehin released. Aber ein Foto wäre dann doch ganz nett gewesen.


----------



## RayZero (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute nach der Arbeits geht es noch an die Fils :vik:
Freu mich schon auf ein paar schöne BaFo's an der Veritas!


----------



## Marc1980 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Werd wohl heute auch mal wieder los, das letzte Mal hat mir gezeigt dass bei uns nicht nur untermaßige rumschwimmen...


----------



## lamu72 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gestern meine neue Wathose ausprobiert. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RayZero (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Leider nur eine Maßige - einfach zu wenig Wasser momentan.


----------



## Silverfish1 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schön bafo's gerade die kleinen sind immer besonders hübsch gefärbt ! Ich fahre jetzt auch mal an der Bach ich werde euch Berichten.


----------



## Silverfish1 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute morgen gab's drei Bafos habe nur von einer ein Foto gemacht waren alle in der größe hatte noch 2 Drillausteiger und ein paar Attacken.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War abends auch kurz los. Hatte mir einen hohen Wasserstand erhofft durch den Regen in den letzten Tagen...irgendwie war der Wasserstand aber normal. 

Naja bestimmt 10 Forellen gefangen und einen Döbel...alles Kleinkram...alles völlig leergefischt. Vielleicht kommt noch mal was nach, wenn Hochwasser ist. Tja nicht überall siehts so rosig aus 

PS: Wieso werden meine Bilder eigentlich immer so unscharf, wenn ich sie hier hochlade?


----------



## waterwild (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo zusammen,

Sonntag mal recht früh raus und vier schöne Bachforellen am Vereinsgewässer gefangen.

Bei den Fischen ist mir etwas aufgefallen und evtl. kann der ein oder andere was dazu beitragen.

Drei der Forellen waren besetzte Fische, eine ganz offensichtlich ein dort gewachsener Fisch.

Während die Mägen der besetzten Fische fast leer waren, hatte die Originalforelle Fullhouse mit allerhand Insekten. Sie war regelrecht vollgestopft mit Käfern und fliegendem Getier.

Es gab auch einen offensichtlichen Unterschied der Pupillen der Fische. Die Gewachsene hatte schön ausgeprägt zugespitze Pupillen - die anderen fast kugelrunde.

Die Gewachsene hat den Rapala voll genommen, die anderen hingen knapp und/oder außen. 

Woher kommt dieser krasse Unterschied im Fressverhalten?
Sind die besetzten nicht so versiert in der Jagd, bzw. fehlt denen auch teils die physische Voraussetzung dazu?

Chris


----------



## Tobi92 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wenn du dein Leben lang täglich ein Schnitzel auf den Teller geworfen kriegst, würdest dich glaub ich auch anstellen, dein Essen schlagartig selbst jagen zu müssen [emoji12] 

So lässts sich glaub ich ganz gut veranschaulichen, die Forellen brauchen erstmal ein wenig, bis sie ihr Fressverhalten umstellen und werden ab ner bestimmten Besatzgröße auch keine begnadeten Jäger mehr.


----------



## RayZero (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ist denke ich ganz normal - jedes Lebewesen passt sich ja seiner Umgebung an oder stirbt entsprechend, wenn die Anpassung fehlschlägt.

Ich befische momentan einen Bach mit natürlichem Bestand an Bachforellen. Die sind um einiges aggressiver und agiler als so eine eingesetzte Regenbogenforelle!


----------



## Rhxnxr (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey,
Habe mir gestern auch mal wieder ein paar Stunden am Bach gegönnt. Verglichen mit Mai/Juni ist wirklich hartes ackern angesagt. Sehr wenig Wasser, unglaubliche Mengen an Brut, war gleich klar das es schwierig wird .

Für die Trockene war es mir zu eng und zu verwachsen, Nymphe und Nassfliege brachten nur  kleine Äschen und Bafos. Also hab ichs vor lauter Verzweiflung mit dem Streamer probiert.
 Das brachte dann immerhin noch eine bessere Äsche und ein paar Bafos, die das Schonmaß (30cm) auch mal kratzten oder überschritten.

Meinen Pfannenfisch hab ich eigentlich nur wegen der schweren, aber verheilten Kieferverletzung mitgenommen. Scheint ihn weniger behindert zu haben als ich glaubte.

 Beim Ausnehmen kam ein 16cm langes Etwas zum Vorschein.
Dachte zuerst an einen Tauwurm, aber dafür war es viel zu fest, fast hart. Was ich für vorne (Kopf) halte, war ziemlich verdaut. Deshalb halte ich es auch nicht für nen kleinen Aal, sondern für ein Bachneunauge, die bilden nur Knorpel, keine knochen.


----------



## florianparske (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die Forelle sieht ja echt gruselig aus...

Das lange Etwas ist mit ziemlicher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Bachneunauge.
Die adulten Tiere dürften jetzt so langsam auch wieder sterben, Fortpflanzung ist sicher abgeschlossen...


----------



## kommfischi (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also im Moment ein echtes auf und ab....
Letzte Woche lief es echt gut, viele bafos und vorallem viele ü30.
Auch überall verteilt, in Gumpen, sowie im flachen(alles auf Wobbler).
Gestern erstsmal nix, außer ein paar kleinen, aber gegen abend stiegen die fische, so hab ich die trockenfliege herausgeholt und ein paar 25er verhaftet.
Die ersten auf Trockenfliege, hat wirklich spaß gemacht..


----------



## Michael2711 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die Gab es heute ne schöne 40 bachforelle


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Michael2711: Petri ! Sehr wohlgenährtes Exemplar #6

@ kommfischi: Petri zu den Fischen auf Trockene. Für mich persönlich die schönste Art zu Fischen. Sobald Fische steigen, ist bei mir eine Trockene am Tippet :m

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Niklas1802 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Habe in den letzten Wochen zusätzlich zu meinen Wobblern noch einen kleinen Gummifisch mitgenommen um die Löcher zu beangeln wo man mit Wobbler nicht hinkommt. Hatte einige Bisse aber konnte keinen verwerten. Könnt ihr mal schreiben mit welchen Gummis ihr auf Forelle angelt und mit welchen Haken? 
Konnte mit Wobbler aber heute dennoch ein paar schöne Forellen überlisten


----------



## Steff-Peff (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute an einem sehr kleinen Kanal. Bafos habe ich gesehen, aber sie mich auch. Einziger Fang war die 41er Rainie, die mit heim durfte. 

Es sind noch ein paar wesentlich größerer Forellen dort, aber da muss es für eine unruhige Wasseroberfläche regnen, um diese überlisten zu können. 

So long, TL
Stefan


----------



## sbE (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Niklas1802 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal schreiben mit welchen Gummis ihr auf Forelle angelt und mit welchen Haken?



Mein Gummifisch-Hit des Jahres ist der Gunki Grubby Shad in 6 cm. Eine echte Waffe. Ich nehme dazu Jigs (deka) mit 5 oder 7 Gramm.

Die kleinen Lunker City Shaker gehen aber auch prächtig (ich kürze die um 1 cm)...Die nehme ich schon seit Jahren. Praktisch unverwüstliche Teile.

Pontoon21 Awaruna sind auch spitze.


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaka (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich hatte heute einen Traumtag an einem für mich neuen Gewässer. Super schöner Bach, Ruhe pur. In 7 Stunden nicht einen Menschen gesehen. 

Es gab Bachforellen und einige Aitel in allen Größen. Unter anderem meine neue PB Bachforelle. Leider hab ich kein richtiges Bild machen können. Ist leider verschwommen.


----------



## MatSa (26. Juli 2015)

Dickes Petri!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zur PB!!  
Wie lang war sie denn?
Schade dass das Bild so unscharf ist.....
von besseren Fischen mache ich immer gleich mehrere Pics


----------



## Seele (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns musste ich leider feststellen, dass die Bafos langsam am Eingehen sind. Wir brauchen dringend mal ein paar Liter Regen. Eine war schon ganz dunkel und blind auf einem Auge, habe Sie dann mit der Hand gefangen und erlöst, essen kann man Sie immer noch. 
War eigentlich nur etwas beim Sonnen mit dem Weibchen, aber irgendwie gabs noch 8 Äschen nebenbei


----------



## Ruti Island (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*






Ich war heute mal knappe 3h an der Fulda unterwegs. Ich hab 2 Baby-Hechte, 2 Döbel und 3 Bachforellen gefangen. Hab aber nur die zwei größten Forellen abgeschlagen. Hatten 28cm & 32cm.


----------



## Kaka (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> Petri zur PB!!
> Wie lang war sie denn?
> Schade dass das Bild so unscharf ist.....
> von besseren Fischen mache ich immer gleich mehrere Pics


Die hat so Terror gemacht. Mir ist sie irgendwie wieder schnell entglitten. Gemessen hab ich auch nur ganz kurz. Zwischen 49 und 51. Für andere nicht riesig. Für mich die erste ~50er. Schön eine tiefe Außenkurve angeworfen, Nachläufer und beim zweiten Wurf hats geknallt. 

Interessant finde ich auch immer den Unterschied zwischen Bachforelle und Aitel. Das merkt man sofort was dran ist. Forellen Vollgas, Aitel kurz Vollgas, dann nasser Sack. 

Ich war erstaunt. Fische und Aktivität ohne ende heute. Dazu sahen alle top aus. Der Bach / kleine Fluss ist aber auch noch deutlich kühler gewesen als die an denen ich sonst bin. Dazu wirklich schön natürlich. Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Ich brauche nur endlich eine Wathose. Fieses Gekletter ans Wasser durch meist mannshohe Brennnessel.


----------



## kommfischi (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Interessant...
Also bei uns konnte ich letztes Wochenende das Angeln vergessen, weil der Fluss so voll und tiefbraun war.
In letzter Zeit ist wirklich viel Wasser vom Himmel gekommen...


----------



## florianparske (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> ... Dazu sahen alle top aus.... Dazu wirklich schön natürlich...



Petri zum erfolgreichen Tag!

Nun, der Bach scheint natürlich zu sein, aber die Forellen eher nicht.
Die Flossen lassen doch eindeutig auf größere Besatzfische deuten, das erkennt man selbst auf dem unscharfen Bild von der großen Forelle.

Ich finde es immer traurig, solch verkümmerte Flossen an den sonst so wunderschönen Fischen zu sehen...

Aber nimm dies bitte nicht als Kritik dir gegenüber auf! 

P.S.: Die kleine Forelle und der Döbel sehen natürlich und gesund aus!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu den Fischen.

Schade das das Bild der großen Forelle nicht scharf ist, aber da hätten glaub ich auch mehrere Bilder nicht viel gebracht. Etwas unscharf sind die alle. Gleiches Problem habe ich auch immer, wenn ich im Schatten oder allgemein wenig Licht fotografiere. Hilft nur den Fisch an eine Stelle zu legen mit mehr Licht, wobei man dann oft das Problem vom Glanz hat....alles nicht so einfach mit ner Kompakten...


----------



## Kaka (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



D1985 schrieb:


> Petri zu den Fischen.
> 
> Schade das das Bild der großen Forelle nicht scharf ist, aber da hätten glaub ich auch mehrere Bilder nicht viel gebracht. Etwas unscharf sind die alle. Gleiches Problem habe ich auch immer, wenn ich im Schatten oder allgemein wenig Licht fotografiere. Hilft nur den Fisch an eine Stelle zu legen mit mehr Licht, wobei man dann oft das Problem vom Glanz hat....alles nicht so einfach mit ner Kompakten...



Smartphone. Dazu mag ich das nicht, die Fische ewig zu fotographieren. Die meisten Fische fotographiere ich gar nicht. Unscharf werden sie oft weil die Fische natürlich nicht stillhalten. Und grad Forellen finde ich da eh sehr anfällig. Aitel schwimmen sofort davon. Bei Forellen ist das schwieriger finde ich. Drehen sich oft auf den Rücken und wirken orientierungslos wenn man sie nicht behutsam zurücksetzt.


----------



## sbE (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



D1985 schrieb:


> Petri zu den Fischen.
> 
> Schade das das Bild der großen Forelle nicht scharf ist, aber da hätten glaub ich auch mehrere Bilder nicht viel gebracht. Etwas unscharf sind die alle. Gleiches Problem habe ich auch immer, wenn ich im Schatten oder allgemein wenig Licht fotografiere. Hilft nur den Fisch an eine Stelle zu legen mit mehr Licht, wobei man dann oft das Problem vom Glanz hat....alles nicht so einfach mit ner Kompakten...



Kauf dir eine kleine Systemkamera mit lichtstarker Festbrennweite (idealerweise ein Pancake). Klein wie eine Kompakte und die Qualität einer DSLR.

Ich habe mir bei ebay eine gebrauchte Olympus E-PM2 mit einem Panasonic 20mm/1.7 geholt. Zusammen maximal 400 Euro. Das ganze passt in ein Neopren Obektiv-Beutel für DSLR-Objektive (Billigware bei ebay), welcher via Karabiner an meiner Weste baumelt.

Gibt ja diverse Bilder von mir hier im Thread...einfach bissl zurückscrollen.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die Bilder sind gut, wäre ne Idee....wobei bei dem Preis habe ich immer etwas Bedenken wenn ich die Kamera mal versenke


----------



## sbE (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja, das ist das Risiko.  Dennoch ist Preis-Leistung bei dieser Kombi so gigantisch gut, dass man das Risiko ruhig tragen kann und sollte.

Alternativ geht übrigens auch eine Panasonic Lumix als Kamera Body. Dahinter steckt das MFT Kamerasystem, welches inzwischen auch meine klobige Canon Spiegelreflex abgelöst hat. Aber nicht mit der E-PM2, sondern ein besseres semiprofessionelles Modell...mit Sucher, besserem Sensor und und und...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xajas (28. Juli 2015)

Die unscharfen Fotos sind nicht deshalb unscharf, weil sich der Fisch bewegt hat, sondern, weil sich die ganze Kamera bewegt hat (Verwackelt) -> das ganze Foto ist unscharf. Dagegen hilft nur eine kürzere Belichtungszeit. Die kann man entweder durch hellere Objektive/offene Blende oder höhere ISO Empfindlichkeit erreicht. Bei der Art der Fotos helfen bessere/hellere Objektive wenig, da bei einer offenen Blende und kleiner Entfernung die Schärfentiefe extrem klein wird. D.h. auch wenn Du eine bessere Systemkamera oder eine DSLR hättest, würde man keine Blende 1.4 - 2.8 einsetzen (es sei denn Du möchtest deinen Fischen Portraits anfertigen). Daher meine Empfehlung geht eher zu höheren ISOs. Bevor Du etwas neues kaufst, schaue Dir die Einstellungen der jetzigen Kamera an, ob sich der ISO Wert höher einstellen lässt. Bedenke, dass hohe ISO Werte gerade bei günstigen Kompakten zu einem höheren Rauschen führen, aber ein leicht verrauschtes Bild ist immer noch deutlich besser als ein verwackeltes 
Solltest Du doch eine neue Kamera Suchen, würde ich auf gute Rauschwerte bei hohen ISOs achten (Fuji, Panasonic, Sony).

Geil: Fuji X30
Obergeil: Fuji x100t (Leica-Killer), dagegen lasse ich meine fette DSLR liegen


----------



## sbE (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



xajas schrieb:


> ...D.h. auch wenn Du eine bessere Systemkamera oder eine DSLR hättest, würde man keine Blende 1.4 - 2.8 einsetzen (es sei denn Du möchtest deinen Fischen Portraits anfertigen).



Naja, das erste Foto des nachfolgenden Beitrages entstand mit 2.8 http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4365846.

Man muss vielleicht noch erwähnen, dass man mit kleineren Kamerasystemen (aufgrund der geringeren Größe des Bildsensors) bei gleicher Blende nicht ganz die Schärfentiefe einer DSLR erreicht. Daher werden z.B. bei MFT schon ein paar mm/cm (je nach Abstand zum Bild) mehr scharf als man es vielleicht von einer Spiegelreflex gewohnt ist. Das eben verlinkte Bild hätte mit einer DSLR und ihrem größeren Sensor wohl mit Blende 4 gemacht werden müssen, um den gleichen Unschärfeeffekt zu erzielen.

Letztendlich habe ich ein 20mm Pancake benutzt. Mit mehr Brennweite hätte sich bei gleicher Blende der scharfe Bildbereich noch einmal vergrößert.

Also beim MFT Kamerasystem (Olympus PEN & OM-D Serie + Panasonic Lumix G & L Serie) darf es aus dieser Nähe und Brennweite durchaus gern Blende 2.8 sein.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hirschkaefer (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute war ein guter Tag. Nicht zu heiß, nicht zu kalt.... ne schicke 33er Bafo und das Highlight für mich die 45er Äsche. Dieses Jahr nicht die Größte, aber die Größte, die ich mitnehmen durfte. Juhu!!! :k


----------



## sbE (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Heute war ein guter Tag. Nicht zu heiß, nicht zu kalt.... ne schicke 33er Bafo und das Highlight für mich die 45er Äsche. Dieses Jahr nicht die Größte, aber die Größte, die ich mitnehmen durfte. Juhu!!! :k



Gratulation!! Eine Äsche von diesem Kaliber ist ein Traum, den ich bisher noch nicht mal halbwegs erfüllen konnte. 

Ich habe beim spinnen zwar immer meine Tenkara-Rute mit dabei, aber so große Äschen habe ich hier noch nicht mal ansatzweise gesehen...leider...


----------



## hirschkaefer (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Gratulation!! Eine Äsche von diesem Kaliber ist ein Traum, den ich bisher noch nicht mal halbwegs erfüllen konnte.
> 
> Ich habe beim spinnen zwar immer meine Tenkara-Rute mit dabei, aber so große Äschen habe ich hier noch nicht mal ansatzweise gesehen...leider...



Danke! Ja die hat mächtig Alarm gemacht. Und zwar bis sie im Kescher war. Kein Anzeichen von nachlassenden Kräften. Das ist dann ein schöner Adrenalinschub. Da hat meine zarte 4er Fliegenrute ganz schön geächzt. Ich hatte dieses Jahr schon mal eine, die war noch ein Stück größer. Etwa 50cm. Da aber noch Schonzeit war, bin ich immer bemüht, die so schnell wie möglich wieder zu wässern - deshalb keine Fotos. Äschen reagieren da manchmal sensibel.


----------



## Rhxnxr (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sehr schön hirschkäfer, dickes Petri ! 
Ja, Ü40 sind sie grandiose Kämpfer die nie aufgeben, und die beste Zeit kommt nun bald . #6


----------



## Michael2711 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Meine bachforelle von heute


----------



## RayZero (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Krasser Brummer  Petri


----------



## wakko (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöner Apparat, Petri.
Bei mir lief es auch nicht schlecht, fünf Bafos bis 35 cm. Nach den Unwettern liegen Bäume ohne Ende im Bach, da sieht es ganz schön wild aus, aber es gibt ordentlich Deckung


----------



## Michael2711 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die hat auch echt Spaß gemacht an der angel


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War auch los und wie immer nur Kleinkram...6 Miniforellen am Anfang.

Am Ende war ich an einer bebauten Stelle...Wasser knapp 10cm tief und auch sonst war die Stelle recht unscheinbar. Eine wahrscheinlich maßige Forelle (sah von oben größer aus) erwischte ich kurz vor dem Gras rechts, konnte diese aber nicht landen. Danach noch den Köder zwischen die Lücke treiben lassen und nach einigen Metern eingeholt, aber brachte nur ne 25er...

Werde das Forellenangeln jetzt auf 1-2x im Monat beschränken. Wird eh nicht mehr viel gehen dieses Jahr...


----------



## sbE (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

September ist bei uns nochmal ein sehr lohnenswerter Monat...mehr Regen, mehr Wasser, mehr große Fische. August ist traditionell einer der schlechtesten Monate. Ich nehme Ende September sogar immer noch eine Woche Urlaub, um den letzten Run richtig auskosten zu können.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns kann man sagen das man Anfang - Mitte der Saison noch fängt. Danach ist alles Maßige mehr oder weniger draußen. Auch deshalb weil man auf der Strecke (Unterlauf) nur das fängt was so übrig bleibt. Da kann jeder angeln und es gibt da auch nur ne Hand voll Stellen auf etwa 3km wo sich überhaupt maßige Forellen aufhalten. Natürlich kommt mal die ein oder andere Forelle nach, aber da muss man den richtigen Tag erwischen da sie sonst schon von anderen gefangen wurde  

Noch weiter bachabwärts sind dann so gut wie keine Forellen mehr (nichtmal kleine) Da fängt man eher Döbel, Barsch und Aal.

Für die höher gelegenen Teile des Bachs muss man wieder eine Sondergenehmigung haben. Das ist auch der Bereich wo besetzt wird. Vermutlich werde ich mir so eine Genehmigung nächste Woche mal holen und da mal schauen...


----------



## Kaka (1. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute wieder am selben Bach wie letzte Woche. War wieder sehr schön! Einige Bachis und ein paar Aitel. Eine 40er durfte für heute abend mit.


----------



## Teichbubi (1. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri, schöne Fische. Ihr habt alle so schöne Bäche vor der Tür...


----------



## Michael2711 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Naja direkt vor der Tür wäre ein Traum! Muss schon ne halbe Stunde fahren bis ich am Wasser bin je nach dem wo ich ans wasser will auch mal länger


----------



## Kaka (1. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Der Bach ist für mich auch mit einer Stunde anfahrt verbunden 

Lohnt sich aber.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Fahre maximal 30 Minuten. Im Umkreis von ca 20km habe ich 8 oder 9 Bäche und einen Fluss... darf nur nicht überall ran und Forellen sind leider nur in den wenigsten Bächen vorhanden...das auch eher mäßig.


----------



## hirschkaefer (2. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hab ich aber Glück. Ich laufe über die Straße. Also etwa zwei Minuten zu Fuß.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sowas ist natürlich super  Ich beneide auch immer die Leute deren Gärten direkt am Bach liegen. Etwas angeln....hat man hunger ne Pizza in Ofen oder Bierchen zwischendurch trinken und weiter angeln....Keine Anfahrt, wenn man was vergisst auch egal...ein paar Meter laufen und fertig. Richtiger Luxus...


----------



## Kaka (2. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Hab ich aber Glück. Ich laufe über die Straße. Also etwa zwei Minuten zu Fuß.



So ähnlich ist es bei einem meiner Bäche auch. 5 Minuten zu Fuß #6

Alles in allem hab ich hier unten in Bayern auch ganz gute Möglichkeiten. Und das sogar ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft. 

Für den schönsten muss ich aber wie gesagt eine Stunde fahren. Macht man aber ab und zu ganz gern! Die anderen Bäche an denen ich fische sind etwa 10-15 Minuten mit dem Auto weg.


----------



## Steff-Peff (2. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo @ all,

war gestern Nachmittag auch los. Bedingungen nicht so toll: nach wie vor extremes Niedrigwasser, kristallklar und es war sonnig, aber ich wollte hauptsächlich antesten.

Zuerst einen, normal guten, Streckenabschnitt besfischt und gerade mal eine untermaßige Rotgetupfte an die Fliege bekommen. Dann noch Platzwechsel an einen Gumpen unter einem Wehr, der durch die fehlende Wassermenge mittlereweile total versandet ist. Aber da ging es im Einlauf tlw. Schlag auf Schlag, wobei auch hier die kleineren Forellen schneller am Köder waren. 

Die Großen bleiben tagsüber in ihren Unterständen und gehen scheinbar erst nachts auf Beutezug.

So long
Steff-Peff


----------



## hirschkaefer (2. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Naja ab und an fahre ich auch mal ein Stück. Kann hier etwa einen Flüßchenabschnitt von etwa 20km Länge beangeln. Immer die gleiche Stelle wäre ja langweilig. Forellen und Äschen scheint es noch genug zu geben. Nur das Wetter spielt mal wieder nicht mit. Schon wieder diese Hitze...


----------



## Kaka (2. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mal was anderes. Passt hier aber auch gut. 

Mit welchen Wobblern geht ihr denn am liebsten an den Bach zur Forellenjagd? Als ich vor 2,5 Jahren angefangen habe, waren es hauptsächlich Ugly Duckling und Salmo Hornet, da günstig und ganz ok. Mir ist aber immer öfter aufgefallen, dass z.B mehrere meiner Ugly Ducklings nicht richtig liefen. Vor allem in stärkerer Strömung. 

Hab mich dann mal im teureren Bereich umgeschaut. Und bin jetzt grad neben einigen JDM Wobblern vor allem beim Daiwa Tournament Wise Minnow hängengeblieben. Der überzeugt mich immer mehr. Und vor allem fliegt er bei 5 g supergut und läuft absolut strömungsstabil. Ok, kann man bei dem Preis auch erwarten. Umgerüstet hab ich auf Einzelhaken, damit verliert man auch nur ganz selten mal einen am zugewucherten Bach. Ganz gern fische ich auch den Rapala Original Floating 5 cm. Der läuft super auch in starker Strömung und ist nicht ganz so teuer. Nachteil: Der fliegt wirklich katastrophal. 

Des Weiteren habe ich zur Anfangszeit IMMER nach floating Modellen geschaut. Mittlerweile tendiere ich ganz klar zu sinkenden Modellen. Kann man in der Strömung auch ganz gut irgendwo runtertreiben lassen und ich habe in letzter Zeit sehr viele Bisse direkt nach dem Wurf wenn der sinkende Minnow runtertaumelt. Auch da ist der Wise Minnow klasse.


----------



## kommfischi (2. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also ich fische sehr gern duo wobbler, nicht billig aber top, gibt auch viele in sinkend...
Der klassiker sind wohl illex wobbler, da gefallen mir die soulshads sehr.
Bei günstigeren hat mir eben auch öfters der lauf nicht gefallen und mit eibzelhaken verliere ich selten köder.


----------



## Mozartkugel (2. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Rapala |supergri


----------



## Kaka (2. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



kommfischi schrieb:


> Also ich fische sehr gern duo wobbler, nicht billig aber top, gibt auch viele in sinkend...



Kannte ich noch gar nicht. Klingt interessant.

Hast du zufällig dieses Modell?

http://www.duo-germany.com/products/hardbait/spearhead-ryuki-60s


----------



## randio (2. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Kannte ich noch gar nicht. Klingt interessant.
> 
> Hast du zufällig dieses Modell?
> 
> http://www.duo-germany.com/products/hardbait/spearhead-ryuki-60s



Das ist einer meiner besten Trutten Wobbler.
Fliegt bis zum Horizont, extrem strömungsstabil, aber muss recht schnell geführt werden. An manchen Tagen kann man für die Trutten nicht schnell genug sein.


----------



## sbE (2. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Duo ist topp. Alternativ Pontoon 21, die fertigen einige (oder alle??) Köder in Zusammenarbeit mit Duo. Das Ergebnis sind hervorragende Köder für einen akzeptablen Preis. Illex ist für mich bei Forellenwobblern eher Mittelklasse.

Nicht vergessen sollte man aber noch Zipbaits und Bassday Allerdings sind wir da schon schnell mal bei 20 Euro pro Exemplar.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sbE (2. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Kannte ich noch gar nicht. Klingt interessant.
> 
> Hast du zufällig dieses Modell?
> 
> http://www.duo-germany.com/products/hardbait/spearhead-ryuki-60s



Den habe ich auch. Ein hervorragender Köder. Er hat aber kaum Eigenaktion, daher twitche ich ihn.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## randio (2. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Den habe ich auch. Ein hervorragender Köder. Er hat aber kaum Eigenaktion, daher twitche ich ihn.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk



Ich "leier" den mit Vollspeed durch. Dann hat er ne richtig gute Eigenaktion und die Bisse sind richtig krass.

Ich hatte mal diverse Pontoon Köder und richtig überzeugt hat mich eigentlich keiner. Ganz ehrlich, dass die was mit DUO am Hut haben, halte ich für ein Gerücht. Die Gummis sind aber teils richtig gut! Da lohnen sich Bestellungen in Osteuropa. Das Zeugs gibbet da 30-40% günstiger.

Bei DUO, Bassday und Zip Bait empfiehlt sich der Blick nach Japan bzw. ebay.com. Inkl. Versand teils 40% günstiger.

Black Flagg hat auch nen neuen sehr guten Forellenwobbler.


----------



## sbE (2. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



randio schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal diverse Pontoon Köder und richtig überzeugt hat mich eigentlich keiner. Ganz ehrlich, dass die was mit DUO am Hut haben, halte ich für ein Gerücht.



Bezüglich dem “Gerücht“: http://wobblerek.com/published/publicdata/PROSTORE/attachments/SC/products_pictures/PREF_shadmy.jpg

Viele andere Modelle sind auch gut, den Gaga Goon z.B. habe ich in 4 verschiedenen Varianten. In meinen Augen ein wirklich herausragender Forellenwobbler. Ihm verdanke ich sehr viel Fisch, zumal auf ihn IMMER Bisse kommen, auch wenn es mal schlecht läuft. Der Medium Runner oder Deep Runner (weiß es gerade nicht) bricht wunderbar nach einer Seite aus und es zieht ihn bei richtig Zug wieder schlagartig zur Oberfläche...eine absolute (weil sehr spezielle) Killeraktion.

Die Verarbeitung ist auch erstklassig...also was will man mehr?


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seele (2. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war den Zöpfen heute mal wieder untreu und habs mit der Fliege versucht. Für extremstes Niedrigwasser, schnapsklar, mitten am Nachmittag... wars ein sehr gute Ergebnis. Äschen, Bafos, Refos und Aitel haben einwandfrei gebissen. 

Hier ist eine kleiner Ausschnitt Bildern 

Wünsch euch noch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## randio (2. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@SBE
Ja, aber das ist EIN Köder aus deren Sortiment und sogar "Made in Japan". (Den werde ich mir mal genauer ansehen)
Alle anderen Pontoon Wobbler sind "Made in China", was aber nicht zwingend schlecht sein muss. Selbst Nippon-Tackle als Verkäufer hat von enormen Fertigungstoleranzen in der Produktion geschrieben und das deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen. Aber egal, falscher Thread für diese Diskussion, wer fängt hat eh recht. ;-)

Den Gaga Goon lass ich sogar durchgehen. Da ich den gut auf Weite bekomme, fische ich damit ab und an im Stillwasser auf Barsch.

Wenn dir der Goon gefällt, dann wäre der auch was für dich... 
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Lunkerhunt_Mosquito_Countdown_Jerkbait/descpage-LHMOSQT.html

Es gibt auch mehrere zu Pontoon identische Köder, die wohl in der selben Fabrik produziert werden. Ist aber bei vielen Wobbler-Schmieden gang und gebe...

[edit by Admin]


----------



## sbE (2. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke für den Tipp. Der Mosquito kommt mir ja sehr bekannt vor.  Aber der Preis...heftig...sehr heftig (im positiven Sinne).

Btw...nippon-tackle verkauft doch kein pontoon 21?!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## randio (2. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Der Mosquito kommt mir ja sehr bekannt vor.  Aber der Preis...heftig...sehr heftig (im positiven Sinne).
> 
> Btw...nippon-tackle verkauft doch kein pontoon 21?!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk



Nicht mehr... ;-)
Fabian hat damals einige wenige Modelle geordert, die er als hochwertig erachtet hatte.

Ussat hat die Preise bei Pontoon auch gut angezogen. Vor ein paar Jahren haben die durch die Bank 8,95 gekostet. 

Kein Ding mit dem Tipp! Ab und an hat TWH 10-20% auf alles.
Lohnt sich dann besonders! 

Kann es sein, dass es von dir nen schönen Bericht bei Havelritter gibt? Das Tackle kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor... |supergri


----------



## randio (2. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Fast vergessen...
Bei den Preference Shads hat Pontoon nicht wirklich mitgewirkt.
DUO hat denen wohl einfach nen Realis Shad überlassen.

http://www.spinnerundco.de/preferen...n-21.html?xploidID=ulppkct5nii49h7n8d6rough57

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Duo_Realis_Shad_59MR_Crankbait/descpage-DUOSHAD.html#multiview


----------



## sbE (2. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



randio schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass es von dir nen schönen Bericht bei Havelritter gibt? Das Tackle kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor... |supergri



Yo, ist meiner.  Hab die Tailwalk seit dem in's Herz geschlossen. 

Da du Fabian offenbar kennst...Bist du rein zufällig auch auf der Hausmesse gegen Jahresende? Da trifft man recht interessante Leute, u.a. den havelritter. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kommfischi (3. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja, rapala gehen auch gut , aber nur eingeleiert....
War gestern mit der fliege unterwegs.
Einige mittlere und viele kleine bafos leider keine ordentliche
Noch ein paar döbel und auf nymphe diese 34er äsche.
Das freut mich riesig, ist auch meine erste.
Wirklich schöner Fisch mit dampf, leider ist das Bild nicht so toll, aber der Fisch geht vor..


----------



## hirschkaefer (3. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dickes Petri zur ersten Äsche!


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi Kommfischi,

Petri zur ersten Fahnenträgerin #6 und das Bild ist absolut ok.

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Kaka (3. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bild passt doch super. Ich mache meist auch Kescherfotos. Einfach schonender.


----------



## Silverfish1 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war am Samstag mal wieder an meinen hausgewädser vo 8 - 10.30 habe 3 bafos gefangen und noch 3 im Drill verloren waren alle um die 35 - 40 der Wasser stand bei uns am Fluss ist zwar niedrig aber es geht noch auch wenn die bafos einfach platt sind nach den Drills. Zum Thema wobbler. fand den flat fry sehr gut am Anfang des Jahres aber ich muss sagen der zipbait rigge 55 sp ist die Ober Waffe der läuft so überragend gut und getwicht denk ich jedesmal es ist ein echter Fisch. Vorallem mit der baitcaster Hammer geil hab heute gerade wieder 5 geordert auch wenn das direkt mal 100  Euro macht aber die sind jeden Cent wert !

ps die bafos schwimmen alle wieder. 

Tight Lines


----------



## randio (3. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zur Äsche, aber hast schon recht, Kescherfotos sind schon kacke.

@Silverfish
Direkt aus Japan hätteste 30-40 Euro gespart.
Man sollte aber dazu sagen, dass der Rigge recht strömungsanfällig ist.

@sBE
Ich war noch nie dort im "Shop", bzw. auf der Hausmesse.
Aber man sieht sich halt auf diversen anderen Messen.


----------



## Silverfish1 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also bis jetzt kann ich das nicht sagen das die in der Strömung sehr anfällig sind. Und für starke Strömung Fische ich den wise minnowe von daiwa oder von Anglers republic Alexandra


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri. Also finde das Bild ok...leider nur nicht ganz scharf und der weisse Glanz schluckt leider viele Details. Aber wenn man einen Fisch releasen will und man selbst voll mit Adrenalin ist (davon geh ich beim ersten Fisch mal aus  ) gehts manchmal nicht anders oder man denkt nicht dran.


----------



## randio (3. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



D1985 schrieb:


> Petri. Also finde das Bild ok...leider nur nicht ganz scharf und der weisse Glanz schluckt leider viele Details. Aber wenn man einen Fisch releasen will und man selbst voll mit Adrenalin ist (davon geh ich beim ersten Fisch mal aus  ) gehts manchmal nicht anders oder man denkt nicht dran.


 
Da gebe ich dir absolut recht. Aber wenn man sooo besorgt um den Fisch ist, könnte man es beim 2. dann auch einfach lassen. ;-) Das muss natürlich der Fänger für sich selbst entscheiden, aber gerade bei diesen Temperaturen sind Salmoniden extrem anfällig und oft ist unsachgemäße Behandlung (nicht gummierter Kescher, trockene Hände etc.) schlechter für den Fisch als entnehmen. "Wenn" wir Bilder machen, dann meist zu zweit, da ist das Handling leichter und alles geht schneller. Oder allein halt im Wasser, ohne den Fisch anzufassen, nach dem Bild direkt im Wasser mit ner Lösezange abhaken.

KEINE KRITIK, lediglich Anregungen... ;-)


----------



## xajas (3. August 2015)

D1985 schrieb:


> Petri. Also finde das Bild ok...leider nur nicht ganz scharf und der weisse Glanz schluckt leider viele Details.



Ich finde das Foto interessant. Das Schwarz-weiß und Musterspiel des Keschers und des Fisches macht es aus. Man müsste es nur um 180 Grad drehen, die Lichter abdunkeln und anders zuschneiden und schon wäre es "künstlerisch wertvoll"

Sorry, wir sind hier doch beim Angeln und nicht in Fotocommunity


----------



## sbE (3. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war heute nach 4 Wochen auch mal wieder am Bach...der Wasserstand ist sehr besorgniserregend. Es fließt kaum noch Wasser und die Fische sammeln sich in den letzten Gumpen. Vor allem von Jungfisch wimmelt es wahnsinnig. 

Nichtsdestotrotz konnte ich dann doch eine 44er Rebo fangen..und zwar auf Sicht. Inkl. 2-3 Minuten ranschleichen an einem 2 m Hang...cm für cm...gaaaaaanz langsam.  

Das Biest hat mir auch von meinem ersten Gummifisch mal gepflegt den Schwanz abgebissen. 







Und hier was zum Thema Wasserstand (man beachte das Wehr im Hintergrund):


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Komme gerade von der Bach. Wider Erwarten: 10 Äschen und 2 kleine Bafos auf Trockenfliege :vik:.
So long
Steff-Peff


----------



## Rhxnxr (3. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Erstmal Petri an die Bafofraktion !
@Seele: Superpics, und deine Wathosenkollektion ist immer wieder sehenswert |supergri.

Hab zwar wenig Zeit übrig, aber die nächste Hitzewelle naht, deshalb bin heute morgen noch  in der Dämmerung mal los  gegangen.

Ganz wenig Wasser, kaum Strömung und überall Äste und Zweige im Wasser vom stürmischen Wetter der letzten Wochen, höchst anspruchsvoll was das Werfen angeht.
Wider Erwarten hats aber gut gebissen, gleich in der ersten Aussenkurve gabs eine gute Mittdreißiger Äsche, eine Bachforelle derselben Kategorie und 4 oder 5 kleine Bafos.

Bin dann weiter zum nächsten Zug, der bachaufwärts in einer scharfe Linkskurve endet. Wegen dieses Knicks ist der Baumstumpf links stark unterspült. Von oben her total zugewachsen, kaum 2m breit und nur mit nem Schwimmwobbler befischbar. Vor zwei Jahren hab ich dort per Wobbler eine 45er Bafo rausgelupft, letztes Jahr einen 47er Döbel. Ein ganz heisses Plätzchen also, aber mit der Fliege richtig schwierig zu befischen.
Bei den ersten 3,4 Versuchen die Nymphe möglichst weit unter die Zweige in den kleinen Kolk rein zu befördern, gabs trotz Blätterberührung wenigstens keinen Hänger, aber auch nur einen zarten Fehlbiss.
Wollte dann fast schon aufgeben, aber beim ca. 10ten Wurf und schon sehr aktiv geführter Nymphe (mach ich immer wenn ich ungeduldig werde |rolleyes), bekomm ich den ersehnten Biss.
Eine Flanke blitzt auf, haha ne Äsche diesmal hier denke ich schon...
Aber da stimmt doch was net, Äschen kämpfen, das Ding hier hängt aber dran wie ein nasser Sack, vllt. doch ein Döbel ?
Ich führe den Fisch heran, nee gibts doch net, ein Rotauge und auch noch ein dickes #d.

Ich freue mich ja über jeden Fisch, und im Mai war ich noch ganz begeistert als ich, allerdings ne ganze Ecke weiter unten, an einem Tag neben den üblichen Salmoniden, Rotfeder und Rotauge fangen konnte.
 Aber langsam machts mich doch nachdenklich, zumal mir neulich, auch an unserer unteren Gewässergrenze, 2 gar nicht mal kleine Karpfen begegnet sind.
Fehlende Strömung, warmes Wasser, das sind bessere Lebensbedingungen für Cypriniden, Barsche, und Hechte. Und weichen müssen die Salmoniden. Scheixx Klimawandel sag ich da nur.

Naja, hab dann in zwei Gumpen weiter oben 2 weitere Äschen und einen ganzen Sack voll kleiner Bafos bis ca. Anfang 30 gefangen. Kurz bevor ich mich auf den Rückweg gemacht habe, ist mir dann noch ein ziemlich grosser Fisch (vermutl. Äsche) nach kurzem Drill ausgekommen.
Nu hoffe ich mal auf den September, mit den ersten kühlen Nächten werden die grossen Äschen nochmal aktiv.
Der August soll nach den Wetterprognosen (leider) grösstenteils heiß und trocken bleiben.

Tight Lines


----------



## Drunja (3. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das Wochenende war leider nicht so toll,, die großen wollten einfach nicht. Zeig ein paar Fotos die sind aber nicht alle vom letzten Wochenende.


----------



## Kaka (3. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Klasse Bilder von euch allen! 

Ich weiß schon warum das mein Lieblingsthread im Forum ist! #6


----------



## Silverfish1 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da gebe ich kaka recht ! Immer interessant hier zu lesen und die Fotos erst !


----------



## RayZero (4. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich glaube ich muss auch mal das Spinnfischen mit kleinen Gummifischen und Twister auf Forelle probieren. Bin bis dato mit Spinner und Wobbler zwar recht klassischer und erfolgreich unterwegs, aber ein bisschen Abwechslung ist ja nicht schlecht.

Was für Gummiköder nehmt ihr so auf Forelle und welche Bleiköpfe (Gewicht) kommen bei euch am Bach zum Einsatz?

Muss mal in meinen Barschgummis wühlen ... der Reins G-Tail Saturn sollte doch auch auf Forelle gut funktionieren #h


----------



## sbE (4. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



RayZero schrieb:


> Was für Gummiköder nehmt ihr so auf Forelle und welche Bleiköpfe (Gewicht) kommen bei euch am Bach zum Einsatz?



Ich persönlich bevorzuge den Gunki Grubby Shad 6cm (siehe Bild weiter oben) & Lunker City Shaker 8cm (gekürzt auf 7 cm, regelrecht unzerstörbar). Der Awaruna von Pontoon 21 ist auch gut.

Aber da hat jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben.

Bleiköpfe nehme ich 5 und 7gr....je nach Strömung und Tiefe. 3gr geht auch sehr gut, dann gehe ich aber mehr zum twitchen über.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War vorhin auch kurz los an verschiedenen Stellen. Allgemein eher wenig Forellen (auch die kleinen). Einige Nachläufer gehabt und auf manche Köder (Spinner) reagierten die Forellen mit Flucht! Sonst knallen die meist voll drauf...sogar oft mehrere Forellen auf einmal.

Eine wahrscheinlich Maßige ist mir vor den Füßen ausgestiegen. Ein Schwarm mit kleinen Döbeln war auch da, aber davon ging mir zum Glück keiner an den Haken. War schön am Bach, aber dennoch irgendwie enttäuschend was die Forellen betrifft. Ein paar Bilder habe ich trotzdem gemacht.


----------



## Pirmasenser (4. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

also bei mir an der Bach läufts ganz gut zur zeit,

War vor einem Monat an der Bach und fing meine erste Äsche ( 32cm), davor wars eine Regenbogenforelle( 30 cm)und davor meine erste Bachforelle (43 cm) und das alles innerhalb von 10 Minuten auf der gleichen Stelle :vik:
War auf Grund mit einer Bienenlarve.
Davor hatte ich einige kleine Bachforellen am Haken, alle so um die 15 cm.
Und jetzt am Sonntag hatte ich 7 kleine Bachforellen am Haken alle um die 15 cm wieder..Leider!
2 schöne Regenbogenforellen ( beide um die 35 cm)
und wieder eine tolle Äsche ( 32 cm).

Ach ja ich weiß, die Bilder sind leider nicht so schön, war halt eben zuhause, kurz vorm ausnehmen


----------



## Niklas1802 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Und hier was zum Thema Wasserstand (man beachte das Wehr im Hintergrund):



Hast du auch ein Bild der Stelle mit Normalwasser? Das sieht echt aus als ob der Großteil fehlen würde.


----------



## randio (4. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Natürlich fehlt da Wasser. Ein Bachlauf hat halt meist Gefälle... Wenn dann nichts mehr über Wehr kommt, liegt der Oberlauf bald trocken. So richtig Besserung ist auch nicht in Sicht.


----------



## sbE (4. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Niklas1802 schrieb:


> Hast du auch ein Bild der Stelle mit Normalwasser? Das sieht echt aus als ob der Großteil fehlen würde.



Das erste Bild...

http://havelritter.de/angeln/tailwalk-del-sol-c632l-sp-mit-der-baitcaster-am-forellenbach/

Da war der Wasserstand geringfügig über normal. Kaum wieder zu erkennen, nicht wahr?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hirschkaefer (4. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Das erste Bild...
> 
> http://havelritter.de/angeln/tailwalk-del-sol-c632l-sp-mit-der-baitcaster-am-forellenbach/
> 
> ...



Ist das an meiner Ilm?


----------



## sbE (4. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich weißt nicht ob es deine ist...eher meine Ilm. 

Wo beangelst du das Flüsschen?


----------



## Rhxnxr (4. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Erschreckend !
Sieht wirklich schlimm aus |bigeyes.


----------



## hirschkaefer (5. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Ich weißt nicht ob es deine ist...eher meine Ilm.
> 
> Wo beangelst du das Flüsschen?



Bin ab und an mal zwischen Oberweimar und Taubach, in Tiefurt und zwischen Kromsdorf und Denstedt unterwegs. Also alles so rund um Weimar. Es gibt noch einige Stellen mit ausreichend Wasser, aber im Großen und Ganzen schon traurig...


----------



## sbE (5. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Bin ab und an mal zwischen Oberweimar und Taubach, in Tiefurt und zwischen Kromsdorf und Denstedt unterwegs. Also alles so rund um Weimar. Es gibt noch einige Stellen mit ausreichend Wasser, aber im Großen und Ganzen schon traurig...



Ich bin in der Ecke um Kranichfeld. Es wird eh “gemunkelt“, dass die Ilm bis kurz vor Weimar zum Teil unterirdisch verläuft. Das macht es für uns im August grundsätzlich nie leicht...aber dieses Jahr ist es echt schlimm.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hirschkaefer (5. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute war es dann endlich soweit! Meine erste 47er Bafo mit einem mindestens 10 minütigen Megadrill!!! Was für ein Tag!


----------



## Silverfish1 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Top Fisch und richtig schön gezeichnet !


----------



## sbE (5. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Heute war es dann endlich soweit! Meine erste 47er Bafo mit einem mindestens 10 minütigen Megadrill!!! Was für ein Tag!



Glückwunsch!! Ich hoffe das war nicht an der Ilm...weil dann wär die mir gewesen. :q


----------



## W-Lahn (5. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Heute war es dann endlich soweit! Meine erste 47er Bafo mit einem mindestens 10 minütigen Megadrill!!! Was für ein Tag!



Petri heil! Aber wie kann denn der Drill einer Bachforelle 10 Minuten dauern!? Da wirst du dich verschätzt haben..


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Herrlicher Fisch ! Und das Ganze auf unbeschwerte Nymphe, wenn es die Fliege am Hakenhalter war.
Dickes Petri #6

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Michael2711 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das mit den 10 min kann schon hinkommen! Ich habe für meine 15 min gebraucht


----------



## Kaka (5. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Was macht ihr denn so lange? Selbst in starker Strömung hatte ich neulich meine 50er Bafo schnell draußen. 

Petri zum super schönen Fisch! Ist einfach Adrenalin pur wenn man merkt, dass eine große Bachforellen dran hängt.


----------



## sbE (5. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Was macht ihr denn so lange? Selbst in starker Strömung hatte ich neulich meine 50er Bafo schnell draußen.
> 
> Petri zum super schönen Fisch! Ist einfach Adrenalin pur wenn man merkt, dass eine große Bachforellen dran hängt.



Ich denke mal das hängt auch stark von der Ausrüstung ab. Mit Einzelhaken und 0,16er FC mach ich bissl vorsichtig und lass große Bafos sich erstmal austoben....bisher ist mir noch keine über 40 entfleucht...von daher alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## thomas1602 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Super Fisch, an der Fliege bestimmt ein Traum, so einen hätte ich auch gerne mal an meiner 4er Rute 

0,16 ist dabei schon relativ viel, ich mach manchmal 0,08er drauf. (stroft, gtm)


----------



## Seele (5. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also ich fische hauptsächlich mit #3er Fliegenrute und 12er Vorfach aber über 2 bis 3min dauert selten ein Drill. Das allerhöchste der Gefühle sind vielleicht 5min aber da hat die Forelle dann wirklich weit über 50cm in der Strömung.


----------



## thomas1602 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich kann es einfach nicht einschätzen, habe noch nie so eine grösse an der Fliegenrute gehabt, meine Größte war um die 35cm an der Fliege und da hat der Drill geschätzt um die Minute gedauert. Ich schau da nicht auf die Uhr, bin mit mir und dem Fisch genug beschäftigt


----------



## hirschkaefer (5. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Vielleicht waren´s auch 7 Minuten oder 5. Ich hab nicht auf die Uhr geschaut. Aber gefühlt ging das ewig. Etwas Schnur rangeholt, zack war die Bestie wieder weg und zwar so, dass entweder Schnur über die Bremse freigegeben wurde oder sie die Rutenspitze mit einem Ruck bis ins Wasser zog, wobei ich die Rute relativ locker hielt. Hab da nicht so vertrauen in die Haltbarkeit der Fluorocarbonspitze... Also an der 4er Fliegenrute hatte danach noch ne 35er. Die kann man aber im direkten Vergleich einfach nur einleiern.


----------



## hirschkaefer (5. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!! Ich hoffe das war nicht an der Ilm...weil dann wär die mir gewesen. :q



Danke! Genau aus der Ilm. Du musst doch mal etwas weiter Stromabwärts fahren


----------



## hirschkaefer (5. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Herrlicher Fisch ! Und das Ganze auf unbeschwerte Nymphe, wenn es die Fliege am Hakenhalter war.
> Dickes Petri #6
> 
> Gruß
> Steff-Peff



So ist es gewesen. Hat echt Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> So ist es gewesen. Hat echt Spaß gemacht.



Fischst Du auch trocken ? Das ist für mich dann das Höchste :g


----------



## hirschkaefer (5. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Fischst Du auch trocken ? Das ist für mich dann das Höchste :g



Manchmal am Abend. Ich übe noch, konnte aber schon einige Bafo´s überlisten. Hab immer das Gefühl, ich hab am Bach extrem wenig Platz, um die Trockene immer optimal präsentieren zu können. Na vielleicht mach ich doch mal nen richtigen Kurs.


----------



## randio (5. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Man vertut sich da oft bezüglich der Zeit. Erst seitdem ich einige Drills auf der GoPro habe, sieht man wie schnell das eigentlich geht...

98er Zander - 64 Sekunden
95er Zander - 47 Sekunden
48er Barsch - 35 Sekunden
Viele 45er-55er Bafos unter ner Minute.

Aber stimmt schon, kommt viel aufs Tackle und die Bedingungen an.

Hauptsache erwischt! PETRI!!! ;-)


----------



## Laichzeit (6. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

40er Bafo im Bach = knapp unter einer Minute
45er Refo im See = 2 Minuten

Beides an einer 2-8 Gramm MagPro Lite, 20er FC Vorfach.


----------



## Michael2711 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hast ne Stoppuhr bei gehabt? @Laichzeit


----------



## hirschkaefer (6. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kann ja jeder machen wie er will, aber an nem 14er FC-Vorfach ziehe ich keine 47er Bafo in unter einer Minute raus. Da hätte ich viel zu viel Angst, dass irgend ein Knoten reißt. Wäre doch schade drum. Bei nem 20er hätte ich da keine Bauchschmerzen. Und fast metrige Zander angel ich in der Regel mit der Spinnrute, geflochtener und Stahl. Irgendwie sind immer Hechte in der Nähe. Da hole ich auch Autoreifen in ner Minute raus. 

Also - alles richtig gemacht. Petri!


----------



## W-Lahn (6. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Man sollte gerade bei den hohen Temperaturen den Drill so schnell wie möglich durchziehen...


----------



## hirschkaefer (6. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Man sollte gerade bei den hohen Temperaturen den Drill so schnell wie möglich durchziehen...



So schaut´s aus. Schneller war unmöglich.


----------



## W-Lahn (6. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> So schaut´s aus. Schneller war unmöglich.


 
Dann solltest du vielleicht deine Tackle-Zusammenstellung  überdenken oder an deinen Drill-Skills feilen


----------



## hirschkaefer (6. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Dann solltest du vielleicht deine Tackle-Zusammenstellung  überdenken oder an deinen Drill-Skills feilen



Nein. Dir zu liebe überdenke ich überhaupt nichts.


----------



## W-Lahn (6. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Nein. Dir zu liebe überdenke ich überhaupt nichts.



Mir zur Liebe brauchst du nichts zu überdenken, eher zur Liebe der Bachforellen. War nur ein gutgemeinter Ratschlag, kann man annehmen oder sich angegriffen fühlen. Liegt an einem selbst


----------



## hirschkaefer (6. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Mir zur Liebe brauchst du nichts zu überdenken, eher zur Liebe der Bachforellen. War nur ein gutgemeinter Ratschlag, kann man annehmen oder sich angegriffen fühlen. Liegt an einem selbst



Auch nicht zur Liebe zu den Bachforellen, weil

a) sind hier Forellen so um die 50 der absolute Ausnahmefisch. Vermutlich werde ich die nächsten drei Jahre keinen mehr fangen. Das heißt, für 99,9% der gefangenen Fische ist mein Tackle perfekt und
b) lasse ich ihn mir schmecken (aber das ist ein ganz anders Thema)


----------



## hirschkaefer (6. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Ich bin in der Ecke um Kranichfeld. Es wird eh “gemunkelt“, dass die Ilm bis kurz vor Weimar zum Teil unterirdisch verläuft. Das macht es für uns im August grundsätzlich nie leicht...aber dieses Jahr ist es echt schlimm.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk



Ich musste gerade mal eine Umleitung über Kranichfeld fahren. Das ist ja wirklich nur noch ein Rinnsal. Hoffentlich kommt bald Besserung von oben!!!


----------



## sbE (6. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Dann solltest du vielleicht deine Tackle-Zusammenstellung  überdenken oder an deinen Drill-Skills feilen



Du redest kompletten Nonsens....nach der Logik könnte man UL/L-Tackle komplett einstampfen.

Ich denke hirschkäfer hat sich richtig verhalten. Der Erfolg gibt ihm schließlich recht. Zumal er die Forelle auch entnommen hat.

Mal abgesehen davon erhöht ein zu harter Drill auch das Verletzungsrisiko des Fisches (falls der Haken mal nicht perfekt im Ober- oder Unterkiefer sitzt). Ich hab schon genug Verletzungen im Mundbereich gesehen. Wenn ich sehe wie manche mit ihrer schweren Spinne am Bach stehen und die Forelle am 3er oder sogar 4er Mepps rausprügeln...no way...


----------



## W-Lahn (6. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Du redest kompletten Nonsens....nach der Logik könnte man UL/L-Tackle komplett einstampfen.



Nö, nur wenn man mit UL-Tackle nicht in der Lage ist eine Bachforelle unter 10 Minuten zu drillen. Deswegen habe ich ja auch geschrieben dass er entweder sein Tackle oder seine Drill-Skills überdenken sollte - Eines von beiden scheint wohl suboptimal gewesen zu sein, sonst hätte der Drill nicht so lange gedauert. 
Nur weil du meiner Ausführung nicht folgen kannst, musst du meine Aussage nicht als "kompletten nonsense" diskreditieren, immer schön die Bälle flach halten...


----------



## Laichzeit (6. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Michael2711 schrieb:


> Hast ne Stoppuhr bei gehabt? @Laichzeit



Nein, aber mein Angelpartner hat auf die Uhr geschaut.


----------



## Kaka (6. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nicht streiten in diesem traumhaften Thread. Jeder soll fischen wie er es für richtig hält.


----------



## randio (6. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Nicht streiten in diesem traumhaften Thread. Jeder soll fischen wie er es für richtig hält.


 
Richtig! Aber NIE außer acht lassen, dass es sich um Lebewesen handelt!


----------



## hirschkaefer (7. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Musste mich heute mal im Wasser abkühlen... Gut gebissen haben sie bei der Hitze nicht wirklich. In drei Stunden vier Forellen an der Nymphe, die 39er durfte mit. Und zur Beruhigung aller.... der Drill hat nur ne Minute gedauert.


----------



## sbE (7. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Und zur Beruhigung aller.... der Drill hat nur ne Minute gedauert.



Das nächste Mal aber bitte 30 Sek...oder besser 25 (internationaler Forellenanglerstandard). *Zeigefingerheb*


----------



## hirschkaefer (7. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Das nächste Mal aber bitte 30 Sek...oder besser 25 (internationaler Forellenanglerstandard). *Zeigefingerheb*



Wenn´s mein Tackle hergibt, spare ich mir den Drill komplett. Dann wird die Rute aufgeladen und der Fisch hängt in 2 Sekunden in den Büschen.... :q


----------



## sbE (7. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Wenn´s mein Tackle hergibt, spare ich mir den Drill komplett. Dann wird die Rute aufgeladen und der Fisch hängt in 2 Sekunden in den Büschen.... :q



Das wäre der Idealzustand! ...nach amerikanischem Standard.

Daumen hoch!


----------



## hirschkaefer (7. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So. Jetzt sind wir aber wieder ernst!...lach

Ich hoffe mal auf Regen heute Nacht. Wie man schön auf dem Bild erkennen kann, ist das Gras auch nicht mehr grün. Die armen Fische. Hätte mal gerne die Wassertemperatur gemessen. Und eine tote Äsche etwa 30cm trieb heute an mir vorbei. Hoffentlich liegt´s nicht an der Hitze...


----------



## sbE (7. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Und eine tote Äsche etwa 30cm trieb heute an mir vorbei. Hoffentlich liegt´s nicht an der Hitze...



Doch...Ich befürchte daran liegt es. Habe am Montag eine handlange tote Äsche weiter flussaufwärts (Kranichfeld) entsorgt. 

Wirklich Regen ist leider nicht in Sicht...lediglich in der Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag soll es etwas regnen. Aber deutlich zu wenig für die Ilm. Ehrlich gesagt rechne ich in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen mit dem Schlimmsten.


----------



## Nordangler (8. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin Männer
Die letzte Tour hat mir in 2 Stunden 11 Bafos bis 28 cm beschert. 2 große habe ich vergeigt. Geschätzte 35 cm bis 40 cm.
War diesmal mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs.


LG   Sven


----------



## Steff-Peff (8. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi Sven,

Petri zu den Fischen !

Den Bildern nach zu urteilen, habt Ihr gut Wasser. Das sieht in vielen Teilen der Republik leider ganz anders aus.

So long
Steff-Peff


----------



## Nordangler (8. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja wir hatten 2-3 Tage mal etwas mehr Regen.

Nun kommen wir wieder auf den normal Stand.

Mal schauen evtl. Montag Vormittag wieder los.

LG  Sven


----------



## Steff-Peff (8. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wir bräuchten eher 2-3 Wochen durchgehenden Regen |bigeyes

Aber dafür haben wir ansonsten einen Hammersommer mit nachts Draussensitzen bis in die Puppen.


----------



## sbE (8. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Wir bräuchten eher 2-3 Wochen durchgehenden Regen |bigeyes
> 
> Aber dafür haben wir ansonsten einen Hammersommer mit nachts Draussensitzen bis in die Puppen.



Ist hier in Thüringen genauso. Dann drücken wir mal Daumen, dass sich bald was ändert...wenn dann irgendwann Fische über die Klinge springen, hört der Sommerspaß sehr schnell auf. :-/


----------



## Kaka (8. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mal unabhängig vom angeln, bin ich der einzige der so einen Sommer hasst? Alles über 25 grad empfinde ich als unangenehm.

15 bis 20 ist ideal.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (8. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Viel zu warm...selbst nachts. Das mit den ganzen Problemen mit dem Unwohlsein, Fischsterben usw wird nicht mehr besser, sondern in den nächsten Jahren noch schlimmer. 

In diesem Jahr hatten wir nicht einmal vernünftigen Regen...so das das Wasser nicht mehr in den Boden versickern kann, aber genau das bräuchten mal die Bäche hier. Wenn es denn mal regnet (auch etwas länger) haben die Bäche hier vielleicht 2 Tage normalen Wasserstand und dann ist wieder alles trocken...


----------



## sbE (8. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mir ist alles ab 29/30 Grad lästig...also von mir aus können es gern 10 Grad weniger sein. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nordangler (9. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

wir haben bis jetzt nur wenige Tage mit über 25 Grad gehabt. Zwischenzeitlich auch gut Regen und damit auch Hochwasser, so das nun wohl die ersten großen Meerforellen und Lachse aufgestiegen sind. (meine Vermutung)

LG  Sven


----------



## sbE (11. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So, jetzt ist es amtlich. In der Ilm (Thüringen) fängt das Fischsterben an. Es werden jede Menge tote Äschen geborgen. Die untere Wasserbehörde war vor Ort und es wird nun über Entsorgung und evtl. Umsetzung des restlichen Fischbestandes gesprochen.

Für die Äschen ist das Spiel aber gelaufen. Die Bachforellen halten wahrscheinlich noch etwas durch. 

Das tut mir echt in der Seele weh. :´(


----------



## Nordangler (11. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin Moin,
heute Morgen war ich etwas mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs,
Bei herrlichen Naturerlebnissen konnte ich 4 kleine Bafos erhaschen. Dazu einige Fehlbisse.

LG  Sven


----------



## Steff-Peff (11. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist es amtlich. In der Ilm (Thüringen) fängt das Fischsterben an. Es werden jede Menge tote Äschen geborgen. Die untere Wasserbehörde war vor Ort und es wird nun über Entsorgung und evtl. Umsetzung des restlichen Fischbestandes gesprochen.
> 
> Für die Äschen ist das Spiel aber gelaufen. Die Bachforellen halten wahrscheinlich noch etwas durch.
> 
> Das tut mir echt in der Seele weh. :´(



Das ist bitter ! Bei uns reicht das Wasser aktuell noch für die Fische aus. Wenn es aber so weiter geht, kann es auch kritisch werden. 
Drück Euch die Daumen, dass es nicht noch schlimmer wird.

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## hirschkaefer (11. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist es amtlich. In der Ilm (Thüringen) fängt das Fischsterben an. Es werden jede Menge tote Äschen geborgen. Die untere Wasserbehörde war vor Ort und es wird nun über Entsorgung und evtl. Umsetzung des restlichen Fischbestandes gesprochen.
> 
> Für die Äschen ist das Spiel aber gelaufen. Die Bachforellen halten wahrscheinlich noch etwas durch.
> 
> Das tut mir echt in der Seele weh. :´(



Da waren unsere Beobachtungen wg der toten Äschen in der Ilm also doch richtig. Schade. Die Saison hat noch nicht mal richtig angefangen. Die letzten Jahre die Kormorane und jetzt diese Hitze und Trockenheit. Ich geh nachher noch mal ans Wasser und werde berichten, wenn es was auffälliges gibt. Echt traurig....


----------



## randio (11. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Richtig krass ist ja, dass eure Fische kurz vorm abnippeln sind und wohl trotzdem noch einige fischen gehen...

Jeder gefangene/gestresste Fisch ist ein potentieller Kandidat.
Nicht in den falschen Hals bekommen, aber bei jedem Einzelnen fängt die Verantwortung an!!!

Vielleicht solltet ihr das auch mal euren Mitangler oder Vereinskameraden zu denken geben.


----------



## W-Lahn (11. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Wenn´s mein Tackle hergibt, spare ich mir den Drill komplett. Dann wird die Rute aufgeladen und der Fisch hängt in 2 Sekunden in den Büschen.... :q



Und dazu noch diese trockenen Witze bei der Hitze


----------



## hirschkaefer (11. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Da waren unsere Beobachtungen wg der toten Äschen in der Ilm also doch richtig. Schade. Die Saison hat noch nicht mal richtig angefangen. Die letzten Jahre die Kormorane und jetzt diese Hitze und Trockenheit. Ich geh nachher noch mal ans Wasser und werde berichten, wenn es was auffälliges gibt. Echt traurig....



@sbE...ich hab mal einen Spaziergang gemacht. Ab Weimar stromabwärts  hats eigentlich noch genug Wasser. Konnte bei dem glasklaren Wasser auch  einiges an Forellen sichten. Tote Äschen hab ich keine mehr gesehen,  aber ein paar lebendige. Allerdings ganz kleine - so um die 5cm. Wir  hoffen...


----------



## sbE (11. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Naja, die Gegend um Kranichfeld erwischt es als erstes. Zwischen Dienstedt und Hettstedt versickert ein Teil der Ilm und nimmt erst später wieder etwas Fahrt auf. Für Weimar ist es ein Blick in die Zukunft...wenn sich die nächste Zeit nichts ändert.

Aber für das Wochenende ist erstmal Regen angesagt. Ich hoffe dabei bleibt es.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nordangler (12. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da bin ich froh, dass ich im hohen Norden wohne. Sehr sehr selten das wir lange warme Strecken haben. meistens regnet es immer wieder mal nach einigen Tagen.

Ich hoffe dass eure Bestände es überstehen.

LG  Sven


----------



## hirschkaefer (14. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Es blitzt und donnert.... Endlich! Juhu!


----------



## Seele (14. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Rob und ich waren mal auf nen Sprung draußen und ich muss sagen ich bin sehr zufrieden. Wenn es auch seeeehr zäh ging.

Die Bafo hatte ca 50cm, wenn sie auf dem Bild eher nach 40 aussieht. Und die Äsche war vierzig irgendwas. Das waren die zwei größten und schönsten Fische vom Trip. 
Jetzt regnet es, was wir auch bitter notwendig haben, denn so viele tote Fische habe ich noch nie gesehen. Alles Bachforellen.


----------



## W-Lahn (14. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Geile Äsche, Petri Seele!


----------



## Rhxnxr (15. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sehr schön Seele !
Und soviel Wasser auf einem Haufen... bei uns staubts; nach wie vor null Regen#d


----------



## sbE (15. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Interessieren euch die hässlichen Seiten einer Trockenheit? Ich habe Bilder von dieser Woche, weiß aber nicht ob dies überhaupt hier hin passt...zwischen all den schönen Momentaufnahmen hier, die unser Hobby so lebenswert machen. :-/

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gehört auch irgendwie dazu...

Bei uns sind die Fische trotz Trockenheit fit. Noch keine toten Bachforellen gesehen (andere Salmoniden haben wir hier nicht)

In den nächsten Tagen soll hier noch ordentlich Regen kommen...hoffe es stimmt auch diesmal... dann werde ich mal wieder los und hoffe mal wieder eine etwas bessere Forelle oder Aal zu fangen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nacht Regen, was für'n Segen! #6

Was schätzt ihr, wie lange braucht es nach kräftiger Eindusche bis die Fische wieder fit und lustig sind?


----------



## Steff-Peff (15. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Nacht Regen, was für'n Segen! #6
> 
> Was schätzt ihr, wie lange braucht es nach kräftiger Eindusche bis die Fische wieder fit und lustig sind?



Bei uns hat es gestern auch gewittert und geregnet. Problem ist, dass das Wasser nicht in den ausgetrockneten Boden eindringen konnte und einfach abfloss. 
Ich fürchte, der Pegel im Bach ist bei uns überhaupt nicht gestiegen #c Für die Fische hat es daher bei uns nichts Nachhaltiges gebracht.
Es wäre eine längere Regenperiode erforderlich den Grundwasserspiegel und damit die Pegel, wieder in Richtung Normalität zu bewegen.

So long 
Steff-Peff


----------



## hirschkaefer (15. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Auf den großen Regen hatte ich gestern auch gehofft. Blitz und Donner, 2 Tropfen regen seit ewigen Wochen. Das war´s mal wieder...


----------



## randio (15. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Nacht Regen, was für'n Segen! #6
> 
> Was schätzt ihr, wie lange braucht es nach kräftiger Eindusche bis die Fische wieder fit und lustig sind?


 
2-3 Wochen inkl. 3-4 Grad konstant runter.

@sbE
Klar interessieren auch "andere" Bilder.


----------



## sbE (15. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

also unsere Fische brauchen keinen Regen mehr...hat sich erledigt... :´(


----------



## randio (15. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Oh ne, das ist echt bitter...


----------



## hirschkaefer (15. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ach du schei..e!


----------



## Seele (15. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das ist echt schade. Aber was war nun mal ein extremer Sommer der seinen Tribut gefordert hat. Sehs positiv, wenn Ihr nen guten Gewässerwart habt, hat er nun volle Kontrolle über den Besatz und besetzt den Bach mit Brut und ihr hab in 5 Jahren eure wahre Freude über den Bach.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das ist wirklich übel. Ich frage mich wie so ein Bach derart austrocknen kann. Bei uns ist es ja auch schon ewig trocken und der Bach hat 50% von dem...dazu von Natur aus schon flach (0,10 - ca. 1m) und trotzdem sieht es da nicht so übel aus wie auf dem Bild...

Kann man nur hoffen das zur nächsten Saison wieder gut besetzt wird...vielleicht auch mit größeren Fischen. Wäre wohl sinniger...nicht das Jungfisch besetzt wird und der Bach in wenigen Jahren wieder trocken ist.


----------



## sbE (15. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also wir besetzen jedes Jahr mindestens einmal und zwar in der kompletten Breite...angefangen mit Kleinfischen wie Gründlingen, über Äschen bis Forellen. Ich denke wir machen da einen guten Job und haben ein prima Biotop am laufen. Die Massen an Klein- und Brutfisch unterstreichen das. Von daher wird es recht schnell wieder bergauf gehen.

Der Chef meines Vereins erzählte mir (er ist da aufgewachsen), dass so eine Trockenheit im Laufe der Jahrzehnte nicht das erste mal vorgekommen ist. Erstmal herrscht immer der große Schock....ABER er meint der Bach wird jetzt in Rekordtempo eine Renaissance erleben, es wird Massen an Nährtieren geben und maßige Forellen werden von stromauf “nachrutschen“...weil diese geschwächt erstmal ein paar Kilometer stromab getrieben werden...und zwar zu uns. 

Er prophezeit mir bis Mitte September halbwegs normalen Wasserstand UND wieder die ersten Fänge (ohne extra Besatz)! So richtig kann ich das bei diesem Anblick ja nicht glauben. Aber er ist der alte Hase....schau'mer mal. Ihr werdet ja sehen ob es wieder Bildmaterial von mir bzw. meiner Baitcaster gibt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jeder halbswegs naturbelassende Fluss/Bach hat auch tiefere Stellen, drück mal den Daumen für euch, dass es das auch irgendwo in dem Wasserlauf gibt! #6

Die Fische versuchen bei sinkendem Wasserstand schon auszuweichen, und wenn es eine Gelegenheit gibt, dann wird sie von den meisten gefunden und genutzt, aber nicht jeder Fisch schafft es. Die Austrocknung war langsam, das ist immer noch besser als ein plötzlich geöffnetes Wehr, Umleitkanal, Kraftwerkszufluss, da sieht es noch viel übler aus. :g

Insofern wird der alte Hase wohl recht haben, wenn bei wieder viel Wasser viele Fische zurückschwappen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (16. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war gestern Abend für ne Stunde am Wasser. Der Wasserpegel ist zum Glück nicht mehr so stark weitergefallen, wie erwartet und es hat endlich begonnen, ausgiebig zu regnen. 
Hat gegen 21 Uhr begonnen und hält aktuell an #6
Von mir aus, kann es gerne den ganzen Sonntag regnen. 

Heute Mittag kommen 4 Kumpels zum Fliegenbinden, da sitzen wir ohnenhin im Trockenen.

Hoffe, Ihr bekommt nun auch den ersehnten Regen und dass es nicht zu spät ist.

So long
Steff-Peff


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Vlt. bekommen jetzt einige ein bischen arg viel Regen , nach wetteronline!
Also schau'n wir mal auf den nächsten Do


----------



## Nordangler (16. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nach dem gestern die geplante Ostseetour ins Wasser fiel, entschloss ich mich nachmittags noch zum Fliegenfischen zu gehen. Wathose, Schuhe und Rute waren schnell im Auto verfrachtet. 15 Minuten später stand ich am heimischen Fließgewässer. Gleich beim zweiten Wurf gab es einen Kontakt. Leichter Anhieb und kurz darauf konnte ich eine kleine Bafo landen.
Etwas später erfolgte erneut ein Biss. Diesmal war die Gegenwehr wesentlich heftiger. Aber es kam wie es kommen musste. Die Schönheit stieg aus. Ich tippe um die 35 cm. In den nächsten 3 Stunden bekam ich dann noch 7 weitere Bachforellen bis 32 cm. 11 Bisse konnte ich nicht verwerten.
Immer wieder muss ich zugeben dass das Fliegenfischen eine Menge Spaß macht. Auch die Combo ( IM 12 Blank Toray 40, 4 teilig) die ich mir zusammengestellt habe, ist super und ich bin happy mit ihr.
Das Spinnfischen mache ich aber in gewohnter Weise weiter.

Euer Sven


----------



## sbE (16. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Immer wieder muss ich zugeben dass das Fliegenfischen eine Menge Spaß macht. ....Das Spinnfischen mache ich aber in gewohnter Weise weiter.



Ich finde Fliegenfischen auch sehr reizvoll. Ich habe deshalb beim Spinnfischen immer eine Tenkara Rute mit dabei. Da diese Ruten keine Rolle haben ist dies logistisch auch absolut kein Problem. Je nach Rutenlänge reichen 3 bis 4 Meter Level Line + 1 bis 2 Meter Tippet am Bach in der Regel völlig aus.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Eben nochmal Wetterbericht im Internet geschaut : Amtliche Warnung vor Dauerregen von So - Mo / eventuell Di

Bis jetzt noch nichts bis auf etwas dunklere Wolken, aber ich hoffe das ordentlich was runter kommt. Dann kann ich nächste Woche endlich wieder los auf Forelle, falls das Wasser dann nicht zu braun ist...ansonsten auf Aal im Bach...macht ja auch Laune.


----------



## hirschkaefer (16. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Endlich der ersehnte Regen!!! Ich höre die Forellen und Äschen formlich jubeln! Mal gucken wie lange das anhält...

@sbE...für die Ilm bei Kranichfeld wohl leider eine Woche zu spät. Was für ein Trauerspiel. Aber mal ne andere Frage. Bei Weimar ist die Ilm ja hauptsächlich nur mit Fliege zu beangeln (also zumindest da, wo ich wohne). Nun habe ich gehört, dass sich dort auch Aale tummeln. Hast du ne Ahnung, wie ich da ganz legal rankomme? Kann ja auch mal unseren Vereinschef fragen....


----------



## Rhxnxr (16. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> ABER er meint der Bach wird jetzt in Rekordtempo eine Renaissance erleben, es wird Massen an Nährtieren geben und maßige Forellen werden von stromauf “nachrutschen“..



Servus,
Ich will ja kein Salz in offene Wunden streuen, aber was die "Massen an Nährtieren" an geht bin ich da ganz anderer Meinung.

Einem Stausee z.B. kann das Austrocknen gut tun weil dann im Schlamm Planzen wachsen und die wiederum (Land-) Insekten nach sich ziehen. Beim Fluten gibts dann erstmal massig ersoffene Insekten für die Fische.
Im Bach sieht das aber ganz anders aus. Die wichtigen Insektenlarven verbringen teilweise 2-3 jahre am und im Grund. Wenn der richtig austrocknet, verrecken die, und zwar alle weil sie, wie Fische auch, ihren Sauerstoff aus dem Wasser entnehmen.
Den Fotos kann man entnehmen, das noch nicht alles ausgetrocknet war, also wird evtl. noch etwas Leben übrig sein. Ausserdem gibts auch manche Insektenarten, die 2 oder 3 Generationen pro Jahr erzeugen. Deshalb wirds nicht ganz nahrungslos sein, aber im nächsten Winter wird dort nicht gerade viel Fresschen zu finden sein.

Übrigens glaube ich, das bei euch grundsätzliche Dinge falsch laufen. 
Hab extra mal das Netz durchforstet, demnach hat die Ilm ne Quelle, x Zuflüsse und einen Abfluss, der 3 mal höher als der an meinen Bächen ist, da wunderts mich das Bereiche komplett trocken fallen. Da passt es vllt. mit der Steuerung der Restwassermengen nicht, oder es gibt zuviele illegale Wasserentnahmen.
Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich alles Gute für den Neuaufbau


----------



## sbE (16. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Rhöner schrieb:


> Übrigens glaube ich, das bei euch grundsätzliche Dinge falsch laufen.
> Hab extra mal das Netz durchforstet, demnach hat die Ilm ne Quelle, x Zuflüsse und einen Abfluss, der 3 mal höher als der an meinen Bächen ist, da wunderts mich das Bereiche komplett trocken fallen. Da passt es vllt. mit der Steuerung der Restwassermengen nicht, oder es gibt zuviele illegale Wasserentnahmen.
> Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich alles Gute für den Neuaufbau



Das hatte ich schonmal weiter “oben“ einem anderen Ilm-Angler erklärt. Unsere Strecke liegt in einem Gebiet, wo die Ilm teilweise unterirdisch verläuft. Tests mit Färbemittel haben das ergeben. Daher kommt es leider alle x Jahre zu so einem Phänomen...das letzte mal 2003. Weiter oberhalb hat die Ilm noch (etwas) Wasser, weiter stromab sieht es relativ ok aus, wenn auch grenzwertig.

Zur Zeit regnet es fleißig und ich war heute nochmal am Bach. Es wird wieder, aber für vielleicht 75% der Fische kommt der Regen ein paar Tage zu spät. Die letzten Löcher sind aber noch voll mit Kleinfischen...das lässt hoffen.


----------



## hirschkaefer (16. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Rhöner... das Ilmgebiet rund um Dienstedt-Kranichfeld ist ein großes Karstgebiet. Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass die Ilm bei extremer Trockenheit auch mal andere Wege geht.


----------



## sbE (16. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Aber mal ne andere Frage. Bei Weimar ist die Ilm ja hauptsächlich nur mit Fliege zu beangeln (also zumindest da, wo ich wohne). Nun habe ich gehört, dass sich dort auch Aale tummeln. Hast du ne Ahnung, wie ich da ganz legal rankomme? Kann ja auch mal unseren Vereinschef fragen....



Aale gibt es, dass kann ich bestätigen. Bei uns ist die Ilm Spinn-Gewässer, aber um auf Aal zu angeln reicht das natürlich nicht. Dazu müsste es einen Abschnitt geben, der als “Allgemeingewässer“ eingestuft ist. Von so einen Abschnitt weiß ich aber nichts.

Oberhalb unserer Strecke gibt es ein paar km Privatstrecke (einer Einzelperson). Gegen ein paar Euro darf man da auch angeln, eventuell erlaubt dieser einen Ansitz. Ich wollte mich eh mal dort umsehen und mal nach einer “Tageskarte“ fragen...da kann ich ihn auch mal auf Aal ansprechen.

Falls du bzw. dein Verein zum Verbund gehört, kannst du aber auch die Gera ab Walschleben unsicher machen.


----------



## hirschkaefer (16. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Oberhalb unserer Strecke gibt es ein paar km Privatstrecke (einer Einzelperson). Gegen ein paar Euro darf man da auch angeln, eventuell erlaubt dieser einen Ansitz. Ich wollte mich eh mal dort umsehen und mal nach einer “Tageskarte“ fragen...da kann ich ihn auch mal auf Aal ansprechen.



Wenn es bei Dienstedt etwas stromabwärts ist, dann gehört das Stück Ilm jemanden aus Weimar, dessen Sohn ich gut kenne. Letztes Jahr waren wir ab und an Forellen angeln - auf die Idee mit Aal war ich damals noch nicht gekommen.


----------



## Rhxnxr (16. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ok, das erklärt einiges.
Wir haben ähnliches, ich glaube man nennt diese Risse in den Steinformationen  Verwerfungen.
Bei der einen Stelle hört man es richtig gurgeln und platschen, da scheints unterirdisch ziemlich tief runterzurauschen...

Kann mich noch gut an die Tests mit der Lebensmittelfarbe (neongrün wars glaub ich |supergri) erinnern, das wurde im Vorfeld einiger Hochwasserbaumaßnahmen vor ca. 25 Jahren mal gemacht.
Sind hier allerdings nur 2 oder 3 Stellen und ca. 7 km stromab kommts wieder zutage.


----------



## hirschkaefer (17. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War gerade mal am Wasser... Heute ist ja was passiert. Haben meine Kollegen Fliegenfischer so was auch schon mal erlebt? Habe mit Nymphe geangelt. Kurz darauf hat eine kleine Bafo (ca. 5cm) gehakt. Will sie gerade ranholen, da sehe ich, wie eine größere Bafo (ca. 35cm) sich die kleine an meinem Haken schnappt und nicht mehr loslässt. Da hatte ich plötzlich 2 am Haken. Die Große hat dann nen halben Meter vor mir doch lieber die Kleine ausgespuckt. Die kleine konnte vom Haken befreit und  gerettet werden (hat die bestimmt auch noch nie erlebt). Die sah putzmunter aus... #6


----------



## sbE (17. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> War gerade mal am Wasser... Heute ist ja was passiert. Haben meine Kollegen Fliegenfischer so was auch schon mal erlebt? Habe mit Nymphe geangelt. Kurz darauf hat eine kleine Bafo (ca. 5cm) gehakt. Will sie gerade ranholen, da sehe ich, wie eine größere Bafo (ca. 35cm) sich die kleine an meinem Haken schnappt und nicht mehr loslässt. Da hatte ich plötzlich 2 am Haken. Die Große hat dann nen halben Meter vor mir doch lieber die Kleine ausgespuckt. Die kleine konnte vom Haken befreit und  gerettet werden (hat die bestimmt auch noch nie erlebt). Die sah putzmunter aus... #6



Bei Barschen habe ich das mal erlebt (Barsch biss auf Kaulbarsch). Aber warum nicht auch bei Forellen? Es sind ja Raubfische und im Magen von Forellen findet man ja öfters fingerlange Fischchen...oder auch mal einen Maulwurf, Maus etc.. Du mußt mal sehen wie Forellen auf Stickbaits/Oberflächenwobbler abfahren die in beruhigten Gewässerbereichen im walk the dog-stil über die Wasseroberfläche gezuppelt werden...da kannst du deine Trockenfliegen daheim lassen.  ...das knallt und platscht am laufenden Band inkl. Sprünge aus dem Wasser, da die Forellen durch den zickzack-Lauf oft vorbeischießen.


----------



## Seele (17. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> War gerade mal am Wasser... Heute ist ja was passiert. Haben meine Kollegen Fliegenfischer so was auch schon mal erlebt? Habe mit Nymphe geangelt. Kurz darauf hat eine kleine Bafo (ca. 5cm) gehakt. Will sie gerade ranholen, da sehe ich, wie eine größere Bafo (ca. 35cm) sich die kleine an meinem Haken schnappt und nicht mehr loslässt. Da hatte ich plötzlich 2 am Haken. Die Große hat dann nen halben Meter vor mir doch lieber die Kleine ausgespuckt. Die kleine konnte vom Haken befreit und  gerettet werden (hat die bestimmt auch noch nie erlebt). Die sah putzmunter aus... #6



Passiert mir sogar öfter solche Überbeißer.


----------



## hirschkaefer (18. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Zur Zeit regnet es fleißig und ich war heute nochmal am Bach. Es wird wieder, aber für vielleicht 75% der Fische kommt der Regen ein paar Tage zu spät. Die letzten Löcher sind aber noch voll mit Kleinfischen...das lässt hoffen.



Hast du schon gelesen bzw. gehört? Gülle als Ursache vom Fischsterben Dienstedt/Kranichfeld. 

http://www.otz.de/web/zgt/leben/detail/-/specific/Fischsterben-in-der-Ilm-404186800


----------



## sbE (18. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Hast du schon gelesen bzw. gehört? Gülle als Ursache vom Fischsterben Dienstedt/Kranichfeld.
> 
> http://www.otz.de/web/zgt/leben/detail/-/specific/Fischsterben-in-der-Ilm-404186800



Ja, habe ich gehört. Habe es erst für einen Scherz gehalten, denn um Kranichfeld war durch die Trockenheit eh schon fast alles tot. Diesmal hat es aber wohl die Ilm weiter oberhalb getroffen. Kein gutes Jahr für den Bach...erst die Trockenheit, jetzt die Gülle...einfach unglaublich...  

Absolute Katastrophe.


----------



## Kaka (23. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Keiner unterwegs gewesen? 

Ich war samstags etwas draußen. Glasklares Wasser, ging leider kaum was. Dann plötzlich ein Biss und die Bremse ist losgerattert. Musste dann die Bremse ziemlich zuknallen wegen Gestrüpp. War eine ca 50 cm Regenbogen mit viel Power. Leider kurz vor der Landung ausgeschlitzt. Ab Mittwoch habe ich Urlaub, da gehts weiter an einem anderen Bach.


----------



## Nordangler (23. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war heute draußen. 2 Bafos 2 Barsche. 

LG  Sven


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

war nach langer zeit auch mal wieder los.
mehrere kleine und eine zum mitnehmen


----------



## Kaka (25. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Morgen bin ich auch wieder draußen. An einem zuletzt viel versprechenden Bach. Werde berichten.


----------



## Kaka (26. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Traumhafter Tag. War das erste mal überhaupt mit Wathose unterwegs. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Kaka (26. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nachtrag: Einen dicken Aitel gab's auch noch.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ein Wunder....ich habe endlich mal wieder eine Maßige gefangen


----------



## WK1956 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Traumhafter Tag. War das erste mal überhaupt mit Wathose unterwegs. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht.



Schöne Fische, schöner Bach. Petri Heil


----------



## Rhxnxr (27. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Männers !

Heute morgen war ich  seit langem auch wieder mal am Bach. Wider Erwarten war das Wasser etwas trüb, obwohl der letzte Regen schon wieder fast eine Woche her ist |bigeyes.

Hab' deshalb von Anfang an mit grossen Nymphen, und zum Mittag hin, mit Streamern gefischt (eigentlich gar nicht so meins).
Am Ende warens 5 oder 6 Bafos, 2 Döbel, 1 Barsch und eine Rotfeder. Zwar das erste Mal in dieser Saison komplett ohne meinen Lieblingsfisch Äsche, war aber trotzdem recht zufrieden.
Den Vogel abgeschossen hat die Rotfeder, grade mal handlang, zieht die sich den Rabbitzonker in echter Raubfischmanier rein. Hab nicht schlecht gestaunt |supergri.


----------



## hirschkaefer (27. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Männers zu den schicken Fischen! Da juckt´s gleich wieder. Also ich denke, morgen früh werd ich auch mal wieder los auf die Pirsch.


----------



## hirschkaefer (30. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri. Die 50er ist geknackt! War gerade mal ne Stunde am Bach, bevor mich die große Hitze ereilt. Gefangen mit ner stinknormalen braunen Goldkopfnymphe. Prima Fisch, gewohnt kampfstark und Adrenalin bis zum Anschlag. Alleine die schon Akrobatik, mit dem Kescher in gute Position zu kommen.... Zu Beruhigung aller - der Drill hat wirklich nur max. 2 min gedauert. Hatte das letzte mal wohl nicht richtig auf die Uhr geschaut


----------



## hirschkaefer (30. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

auf dem Foto fehlt ja noch der Schwanz... So. besser. |rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöner Fisch. Petri.


----------



## Silverfish1 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das ist ein ordentlicher Brummer ;-)


----------



## sbE (30. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@hirschkaefer 

Ilm?? Die ist bestimmt von weiter oben abgewandert. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hirschkaefer (30. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> @hirschkaefer
> 
> Ilm?? Die ist bestimmt von weiter oben abgewandert.



Ilm. Ich sag mal ganz grob zwischen Tiefurt und Niederroßla. 
Die ist mir Sicherheit aus Kranichfeld abgewandert. :q Wassertiefe vor Ort etwa 1-1,5 Meter. Es sind wohl noch ein paar von 40+ vor Ort. Letztens hat sich erst eine dieser Größe abgehakt.


----------



## randio (30. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Petri. Die 50er ist geknackt! War gerade mal ne Stunde am Bach, bevor mich die große Hitze ereilt. Gefangen mit ner stinknormalen braunen Goldkopfnymphe. Prima Fisch, gewohnt kampfstark und Adrenalin bis zum Anschlag. Alleine die schon Akrobatik, mit dem Kescher in gute Position zu kommen.... Zu Beruhigung aller - der Drill hat wirklich nur max. 2 min gedauert. Hatte das letzte mal wohl nicht richtig auf die Uhr geschaut



Wenn du die eh in die Pfanne haust (das einzig Sinnvolle bei den Wassertemp.) dann kannste die auch 30 Min. ausdrillen... ;-)

Schöner Fisch und guten Hunger.


----------



## Steff-Peff (30. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Hirschkäfer,

Petri zu der wahrlich gut genährten Bafo !

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## hirschkaefer (30. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



randio schrieb:


> Wenn du die eh in die Pfanne haust (das einzig Sinnvolle bei den Wassertemp.) dann kannste die auch 30 Min. ausdrillen... ;-)
> 
> Schöner Fisch und guten Hunger.



Danke. Wird aber jetzt keine Grundsatzdiskussion was ich mit den Fisch anstelle? Ja ich esse gerne Fisch und so lange alles im Rahmen bleibt.... Angeln ist für mich absolute Erholung für den Kopf und reiner Nahrungserwerb. Heute ist Sonntag und es gab diese Woche noch keinen Fisch. |rolleyes


----------



## hirschkaefer (30. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hallo Hirschkäfer,
> 
> Petri zu der wahrlich gut genährten Bafo !
> 
> ...



Danke. Offensichtlich gibt es reichlich Nahrung. Hoffentlich nicht die ganze Brut. Ich kann ja mal den Magen aufschneiden. Der liegt hier noch im Gefrierschrank.


----------



## Kaka (30. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Erstmal Petri euch allen. Vor allem zur 50er.

Wir waren heute zu zweit mit der Wathose an einem uns bisher unbekannten Fluss. Tageskarte 40 Euro. 1-2 mal im Jahr darf man sich das gönnen. Und es war es wert. Es gab Regenbogenforellen, Bachforellen und Döbel. War wirklich ein Traumgewässer. Einziges Manko vielleicht, dass es mehr Regenbogen als Bachforellen gab. 

Die größte hatte 49 cm. War sensationell an meiner neuen Palms Gallery, die heute eingeweiht wurde.


----------



## hirschkaefer (30. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri! Die 49er ist ja auch nicht ohne. Refo´s hatte ich dieses Jahr nur zwei. Sind bestimmt in einer Zucht abgehaun. Aber der Fluss schaut wirklich gut aus und scheint vor allem gut zu bewaten zu sein. Zumindest, so erscheint es auf den Bildern, kommt man vom Ufer überall gut ans Wasser. #6
Da weißt du ja für das nächste mal, dass die 40 Euro keine Fehlinvestition waren.


----------



## Kaka (30. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Trotzdem sind 40 Euro schon ein Hammer. Das bleibt ein Zuckerl 1-2 mal im Jahr. Alles haben wir heute eh nicht geschafft. Sind 10km.

Ja, war wirklich super zu bewaten. Alle paar hundert Meter kamen kleine Wasserfälle mit tiefen Gumpen dahinter. Da hats auf Ansage gescheppert.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri. Das letzte Bild finde ich besonders toll...sieht aus wie ein riesiger Pool...


----------



## n1c0 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri! Schöne Bilder und schöner Fluss, da werden die 40€ doch schnell zur Nebensache  Für einen Tag im nem Freizeitpark muss man die ja auch berappen...

Die ReFo sehen wunderschön aus, gar kein Vergleich zu denen aus dem Forellenpuff  Mehr Rabatz machen die Kerle sicher auch?


----------



## randio (30. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Hirschkäfer
Nein, keine Grundsatzdiskussion!!! Jeder Angler darf "noch" entscheiden was er mit dem gefangenen Fisch anstellt.

Bezüglich Drill weißt du ja was ich/wir meinten.
Bei C&R "wenn möglich" kurz und knackig und wenn du den Fischt entnehmen möchtest, ist es relativ egal.

@Kaka
Schöne Fische und ein schönes Gewässer!!!
Wir haben bei uns auch Fluß und Bachabschnitte, da zahlste bis zu 60 Euro pro 6 Stunden. Das Geld wird aber wie auch an deinen Refos ersichtlich in Besatz reinvestiert.
Lustige Sache, aber hat halt immer den Beigeschmack vom Forellenpuff auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## hirschkaefer (30. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

60 Euro für 6 Stunden? |uhoh: Ganz schön fett. Andererseits war ich jetzt das erste Mal bei nem Bundesligaspiel mit der Kleinen. Das waren dann mal locker mit allem drum und dran 300 euro für drei Stunden. Da relativiert sich das schon wieder. :cAber hey Hobbies waren noch nie günstig. Hab nur manchmal das Gefühl, dass das "ordinäre" ANGELN so langsam elitär wird. 

Mit dem Drill weiß ich was du meinst.


----------



## sbE (31. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So viel Geld zu zahlen finde ich auch fragwürdig, erst recht wenn der Fluss oder Bach dann wie ein Forellenpuff behandelt wird. Normalerweise muss man sich ein natürliches Gewässer erkämpfen und hat nicht bei jedem Wurf einen Treffer. Mit der ursprünglichen Forellenpirsch hat das ja nicht mehr viel zu tun... das ist pay2win im Angelsport. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaka (31. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Yep. Fluss ist wirklich traumhaft. Verstehe nicht warum man es dann nicht mit der heimischen Bachforelle versucht. Zwar teurer, aber bei den Kartenpreisen. 

Muss aber dazu sagen, dass man mit der Karte auch noch einen Kanal und ich glaube auch einige Seen befischen darf. Nur wer schafft das an einem Tag.


----------



## kommfischi (31. August 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War auch mal wieder unterwegs, gab einige bafos von 35-40cm und wieder eine äsche


----------



## Rhxnxr (5. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Servus und petri Männers,
war gestern mal draussen und langsam glaub ich, das mein Bächlein noch lange an diesem Hitzesommer zu knabbern hat .

Mir war nach Bachforellen, habe deshalb die Spinnrute genommen und mit kleinen Jigs ein paar tiefere Stellen abgeklopft.
 Eigentlich dauert es so selten länger als 2 Std bis ich einen oder zwei Fische für die Küche habe; gestern 2 kleine Bafos und sage und schreibe 8 Minibarsche von 12-20 cm, 5 davon innerhalb einer Viertelstunde an einem versunkenen Baum.
In den ca. 30 Jahren an dieser Strecke, habe ich *insgesamt* vllt. 10 Barsche gehabt, und die waren fast alle ü 30, schon krass wie dieser Sommer die Verhältnisse geändert hat #d.

Ich war dann so angepisst von den Minibarschen, das ich den grössten Köder, den ich dabei hatte, einen ca. 12 cm langen Fishheadstreamer angebunden habe. Tjo, und scheinbar haben die Fische nur auf nen dicken Happen gewartet, das ging plötzlich wie das Brezel backen.
Als erstes zeigte mir ein 42er Döbel wie man das Teil komplett inhalieren kann, dann kam ein immerhin 29er Barsch, eine Mittdreissiger Bafo die ich noch schwimmen lies, und last but not least eine 39er, die ich zum Abendessen einlud.
Immer mal was Neues, und wenn nun nicht bald mal wieder richtig viel Wasser durchfliesst, isses wohl bald gehalten mit den Salmoniden.


----------



## Kaka (5. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War auch etwas draußen. Gab ein paar Bachforellen, aber hauptsächlich kleine und ein paar Aitel.


----------



## Düse27 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wollte es an der Ruhr mal mit Gummifischen auf Bafos und Döbel versuchen,was für Gufis nehmt ihr für Forellen und welche Köpfe?  Habe bis jetzt nur Erfahrung mit Spinnern.


----------



## RayZero (8. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Düse27 schrieb:


> Wollte es an der Ruhr mal mit Gummifischen auf Bafos und Döbel versuchen,was für Gufis nehmt ihr für Forellen und welche Köpfe?  Habe bis jetzt nur Erfahrung mit Spinnern.



unsere Forellen fürchten sich vor Gummis :q - aber gute Frage. Habe mir den G-Tail Saturn in 2,5 Inch Farbe "Miso Shrimp" für die Forellenjagd geholt. Das ganze dann am 5g Kopf - gejiggt oder eingeleiert.

http://www.camo-tackle.de/25-G-Tail-Saturn


----------



## grubenreiner (8. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Rhöner schrieb:


> Immer mal was Neues, und wenn nun nicht bald mal wieder richtig viel Wasser durchfliesst, isses wohl bald gehalten mit den Salmoniden.



Aus dem grund hab ich beschloßen die Forellen (und anderen Bachbewohner) in Ruhe zu lassen bis die Pegel langfristig normalisiert sind. Haben genug Stress, auch ohne mich.
Man will den Bestand ja langfristig erhalten....


----------



## Kaka (13. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Super Tag bisher. Viel Nachwuchs, aber auch eine richtig schöne mit 49 cm.


----------



## Steff-Peff (13. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi Kaka,

Petri zu den herrlichen Fischen !

Wenn ich das so sehe, muss ich wohl auch mal wieder los. 

Der Wasserstand ist zwar immer noch niedrig, aber die gefallene Wassertemparatur und der Sauerstoffgehalt dürften den Salmoniden gut getan haben.

So long
Steff-Peff


----------



## sbE (13. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Düse27 schrieb:


> Wollte es an der Ruhr mal mit Gummifischen auf Bafos und Döbel versuchen,was für Gufis nehmt ihr für Forellen und welche Köpfe?  Habe bis jetzt nur Erfahrung mit Spinnern.



Wurde schon oft besprochenen, daher einfach mal die Thread-Suche benutzen.  

Wie auch immer...ich bevorzuge Köpfe von 3,5 bis 7gr. Ersteres mehr zum twitchen oder sehr flaches Wasser, letzteres für die tiefen Gumpen bzw. Strömung. Ich probiere seit diesem Jahr den Gunki Grubby Shad in 6 cm aus und bin extrem angetan. Ein Klasse BaFo-Gummi! Ansonsten setze ich auch sehr erfolgreich den kleinsten Lunker City Shaker ein (gekürzt um ca. 1 cm), der ist regelrecht unzerstörbar.


----------



## sbE (13. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gratulation, Kaka! 49cm kämpferische Bafo machen schon richtig Laune, da hat die Rollenbremse mal was zu tun. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaka (13. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Gratulation, Kaka! 49cm kämpferische Bafo machen schon richtig Laune, da hat die Rollenbremse mal was zu tun.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk



Petri Dank, Leute! #6

Ohja, dachte im ersten Moment an einen dicken Aitel. Die scheppern ja auch voll rein, lassen sich dann aber wie ein Sack ranpumpen. Als dann die ersten Fluchten begonnen haben, war mir schnell klar, dass da ein nicht so kleiner Salmonide dran hängt. Gab mehrere Fluchten in der starken Strömung. Bin von meinem 63 g schweren neuen Stöckchen begeistert. Zusammen mit meiner neuen Rarenium bei 268 g Gesamtgewicht ist das einfach nur noch geil! Perfekt gemeistert mit viel Funfaktor!


----------



## Rhxnxr (14. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute am Bach von nem alten Kumpel.

Bach ist da fast schon zuviel gesagt, von der Quelle bis zur Mündung keine 10 km lang, meist nur 10-50 cm tief und 1-2 m breit. Der Bach gilt wegen des sandigen Grundes und langem Verlauf durch einen Nadelwald als sehr nahrungsarm. Besatz gibts keinen, aber einen, sich selbst reproduzierenden Bachforellenbestand.
Obwohl praktisch kein Angeldruck herrscht, war die Fischdichte nie besonders hoch weil die Fische, ausser ein paar Koppen und Bachneunaugen, eben nur sich gegenseitig fressen können. Ne' 30er ist dort schon gross, alles darüber ein Riese, aber dafür sind es absolut reine Fische und keine Genmanipulierten Kreuz- und Querzüchtungen.

Meine Erwartungshaltung war null, ich hatte noch nicht mal den Watkescher eingepackt, beinahe hätt ichs bereut...
Auf den ersten ca. 300m nur zwei kleine Spritzer von gut 20 cm und trotzdem schon geschwitzt wie ein Schwe...
Alle 30 m ein quer liegender Baum oder die Äste so dicht und niedrig überm Wasser, das ich wieder ewig aussenrum durch den Dschungel musste, da bekommt der Begriff "Sportangeln" eine neue Definition :q.
Mein letzter Besuch an dem Rinnsal war sicher 7 oder 8 Jahre her, deshalb konnte ich mich an die scheinbar etwas tiefere Aussenkurve, die dann  unterm Blätterdach plötzlich vor mir lag, kaum erinnern.
 Tief geduckt, Pendelwurf von satten 5 Metern, der Fishheadstreamer kommt auf mich zu und keine 2 m vor mir kommt ein weisses Maul vom Grund hoch und mein Streamer ist weg |bigeyes. Anhieb, ok das ist ne Dicke...Shit, keinen Kescher dabei...aber der Fisch hat noch gar nicht wirklich geschnallt was los ist.
 An drillen ist in diesem Dschungel nicht zu denken, also die 15er Mono aufkurbeln, gleichzeitig 2 Schritte nach vorn, Rute hoch und ein beherzter Griff ins Genick. Von Biss bis Handlandung keine 20 Sek. und da liegt ein wunderschöner, kompakter  Bachforellenmilchner von 46 cm im Ufergras. Selten hab' ich mich mehr über einen Fang gefreut und niemals hätte ich diesem Minibächlein so einen Fisch zugetraut :vik:.
Ein paar Hundert Meter hab ich noch gemacht, ein paar kleine und eine respektable von ca. 30 gab es noch. Irgendwann merkte ich dann, daß ich völlig durchnässt war, es hatte ja den ganzen Nachmittag genieselt...Ob ich es wegen dem schützenden Blätterdach nicht bemerkt habe, oder ob es die Freude über diesen herrlichen Fisch war, lass ich mal dahin gestellt .
Ich habe schon beim Hakenlösen festgestellt welch krasse Bezahnung der Fisch hat, beim Ausnehmen hat sich dann  gezeigt wofür er die Beisserchen hat. Einziger Mageninhalt war eine Maus, kaum angedaut. Die müssen dort wirklich alles reinhauen was daher kommt.


----------



## KarlK (14. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöner Fisch!
Mir ist ein etwas größere gestern Abend durch den Lappen gegangen beim Versuch sie mit der Hand zu landen, Kescher war ca. 20m weiter am Ufer #q

Der Mageninhalt ist natuerlich mal richtig nett, hatte letzte Woche was richtig merkwürdiges... 
45 Bachi mit nem 18er Flußkrebs im Magen, beim aufschneiden hörte es sich so an als ob ich ein paar Steine streife :vik:

Was ich mir dann doch frage ist, wie kriegt ne Bachi sowas in den Magen, und kriegt sie es überhaupt wieder raus oder wäre sie früher oder später dran verendet #c


----------



## sbE (14. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Petri Dank, Leute! #6
> 
> Ohja, dachte im ersten Moment an einen dicken Aitel. Die scheppern ja auch voll rein, lassen sich dann aber wie ein Sack ranpumpen. Als dann die ersten Fluchten begonnen haben, war mir schnell klar, dass da ein nicht so kleiner Salmonide dran hängt. Gab mehrere Fluchten in der starken Strömung. Bin von meinem 63 g schweren neuen Stöckchen begeistert. Zusammen mit meiner neuen Rarenium bei 268 g Gesamtgewicht ist das einfach nur noch geil! Perfekt gemeistert mit viel Funfaktor!



Bei mir ist dieses Jahr die Rollenbremse nicht einmal zu hören gewesen.  Ich hatte mein Glück wohl letztes Jahr alles aufgebracht. :/


----------



## sbE (14. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



KarlK schrieb:


> Was ich mir dann doch frage ist, wie kriegt ne Bachi sowas in den Magen, und kriegt sie es überhaupt wieder raus oder wäre sie früher oder später dran verendet #c



Ich denke das ist kein Problem. Ich finde auch ab und zu Krebse oder kleinere Schnecken (mit Haus) im Magen. Ich denke das wird durch kleine Steinchen usw. zermalmt. 

Allerdings hatte ich letztes Jahr im Stadtgebiet eine ReBo mit einem riesigen Knochen von einem Rippchen im Bauch gefangen (ca. 10cm) . Der Bauch war von außen schon eckig. Ich denke die hätte es über kurz oder lang schwer gehabt.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

ich fing einmal einen 38 cm Bachsaibling, eigentlich wollte ich ihn wieder schwimmen lassen aber weil er gut im Futter war, entschied ich mich für die Pfanne. Als ich ihn ausnahm kam eine etwa 25 cm lange Blindschleiche zu Vorschein die er, da kaum angedaut, erst kurz vorher verschlungen haben muss. Die war der Grund warum er so "wampert" war, was ihm letzten Endes das Leben kostete.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## RayZero (14. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hat echt Spaß gemacht mit der neuen Kombi am Wochenende! Geht es euch auch so: Bachforellen legen sich um einiges mehr ins Zeug im Drill, als ihre amerikanischen Vertreter.


----------



## Kaka (14. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich finde genau umgekehrt 

Wobei ich das vielleicht so empfinde, da ich seltener große Bachforellen als Regenbogen fange.


----------



## sbE (14. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also ich finde auch das ReBos grundsätzlich etwas mehr Balett machen (Größere springen auch mal gern im Drill bzw. gehen mehr zur Wasseroberfläche). Allerdings empfinde ich beide Fische grundsätzlich als ziemlich aktiv im Drill, von daher ist es mir eigentlich wurscht...mir machen beide extrem viel Spaß. 

Was aber auffällt...je größer die Forellen, desto entschlossener beißen sie zu und desto behäbiger sind sie aber auch im Drill. Die kämpfen zwar stark und lang, aber ganz anders als ihre jungen Kollegen....weniger schütteln, springen und andere Extrawürste. Ich hatte letztes Jahr innerhalb weniger Tage jeweils eine ReBo und BaFo über 50 im direkten Vergleich...der Drill war im Grunde fast identisch.


----------



## drehteufel (14. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Ich finde genau umgekehrt



100% Zustimmung, sehe ich genauso.


----------



## Seele (14. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich hatte am WE eine 45 bis 50er Refo auf kurze Distanz im Drill. Die katapultierte sich wirklich 6 bis 7 mal voll aus dem Wasser. Absolut bärenstarker Drill, auch wenn ich diesmal nur 2. Sieger war. Aber von einer Bafo wäre das niemals zu erwarten gewesen. Bafos sind da eher überschaubar. Einmal gehakt landet man auch die meisten, da die Fluchten wesentlich behäbiger und ruhiger sind.


----------



## sbE (14. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich glaube grundsätzich sagt man, dass sich im Drill ReBo's mehr zur Oberfläche orientieren und Bafos mehr in die Tiefe....aber Ausnahmen bestätigen bekanntlich die Regel.


----------



## RayZero (14. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hmm krass - dann sind unsere Rebo's wohl echte Luschen :q


----------



## Rhxnxr (14. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das sind wieder die klassischen "Äpfel mit Birnen" Vergleiche.
Richtig ist nur Refo Tendenz zur Oberfläche, Bafo eher zum Grund bzw. Einstand.
Würden Refos mehr als Setzling oder noch besser als Brut eingesetzt werden, wäre ihr Verhalten im Drill auch anders.
In einem Bach wird nur der gross, der sich auch mal verstecken lernt.
 Leider werden Refos in der Regel gross eingesetzt, die ewige Springerei ist grossteils nur der Ausdruck einer gewissen Panik in einem unbekannten Lebensraum.
Nach 3, 4 Wochen springt sich dann meistens nicht mehr viel weil die Fettreserven verbraucht sind, und das eigene Muskelgewebe dem Organismus zugeführt wird.
Gottlob sind die meisten dann schon in den Gefriertruhen gelandet oder so weit verdriftet, das sie zu Hechtfutter wurden.


----------



## Kaka (14. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mal ne andere Frage. Ich fische eigentlich nur noch mit Wobblern am Bach. Jetzt haben manche ja vorne an der Öse einen Sprengring dran. Lasst ihr den dran oder verbindet ihr Wobbler und Snap direkt ohne Sprengring?

Und welche Snaps findet ihr für kleine Wobbler (maximal 6 cm) bei der Bachforellenpirsch am besten?


----------



## Promachos (14. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo!

Um öfter mal den Köder schnell und bequem wechseln zu können, verwende ich Minisnaps von Decoy, die ich bei Camo-Tackle kaufe.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Rhxnxr (14. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die ganz kleinen binde ich nur mit Rapalaschlaufe direkt an, ab ca. 6cm verwende ich VMC Crosslocksnaps.


----------



## RayZero (14. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/product_info.php/info/p4028_rosco-duolock-snap-----50-stueck.html

Größe S für Forelle und Barsch - sensationell die Teile!

Ich lasse den Sprengring am Wobbler dran und fange sehr gut am Bach.


----------



## Kaka (14. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Um öfter mal den Köder schnell und bequem wechseln zu können, verwende ich Minisnaps von Decoy, die ich bei Camo-Tackle kaufe.
> 
> Gruß Promachos



Habe bisher ähnliche wie RayZero, tendiere aber mal die mit richtig großem Rundbogen zu probieren? Was meint ihr? Nimmt die jemand? Erreicht man damit einen noch besseren Lauf?

http://www.camo-tackle.de/index.php?a=10730


----------



## sbE (14. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage. Ich fische eigentlich nur noch mit Wobblern am Bach. Jetzt haben manche ja vorne an der Öse einen Sprengring dran. Lasst ihr den dran oder verbindet ihr Wobbler und Snap direkt ohne Sprengring?
> 
> Und welche Snaps findet ihr für kleine Wobbler (maximal 6 cm) bei der Bachforellenpirsch am besten?



Nach wirklich langem hin und her habe ich mich für Profiblinker Fastlock XXX-Strong in Größe 20 entschieden. Die Teile verbiegen sich nach mehrmaliger Benutzung nicht (imho Problemzone Nr. 1 bei kleinen Snaps) und man bekommt sie leicht auf und wieder zu. An meine Schnur kommt nichts anderes...habe die Dinger sogar auf Vorrat gekauft.

http://www.profiblinker.de/de/Profi...XXX-Fastlock-Karabiner-Groesse-20-/-10er-Pack

Die Teile ähneln den von RayZero empfohlenen Snaps.

Mit den Decoy Round Snaps war ich nicht zufrieden. Schweineteuer und verformen sich bereits nach wenigen Angelstunden.


----------



## Rhxnxr (14. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

wenn du unbedingt einen Rundbogen haben willst, kannst du auch die nehmen.
http://www.tackle-dealer-shop.de/sh...879_VMC-Duo-lock-Agraffe-Groe-e-1---6-kg.html


----------



## KarlK (14. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich finde das die großen Bachi's irgendwie so gut wie garnichts im Drill geben,  insbesondere Sprünge sind ne ziemliche Seltenheit, bei mir sind es meist die Zwerge zwischen 25-35cm bei den Bachi's die richtig Krawall in der Luft macht.


----------



## Kaka (14. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Nach wirklich langem hin und her habe ich mich für Profiblinker Fastlock XXX-Strong in Größe 20 entschieden. Die Teile verbiegen sich nach mehrmaliger Benutzung nicht (imho Problemzone Nr. 1 bei kleinen Snaps) und man bekommt sie leicht auf und wieder zu. An meine Schnur kommt nichts anderes...habe die Dinger sogar auf Vorrat gekauft.



Danke für die ganzen Tipps. Die überzeugen mich auf dem Papier. Sind scheinbar wirklich superstabil. Hab ich jetzt auch mal 30 bestellt zum testen. Und damit sich der Versand auch etwas lohnt, gabs noch einen Wobbler dazu, der mich auch schon lange reizt zum Ausprobieren. Mal sehen wie er gegen meine Lieblingswobbler ankommt:

http://www.koederwahnsinn.de/shop/spearhead-ryuki-60mm-sinkend-wakasagi-p-11107.html


----------



## sbE (15. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Und damit sich der Versand auch etwas lohnt, gabs noch einen Wobbler dazu, der mich auch schon lange reizt zum Ausprobieren. Mal sehen wie er gegen meine Lieblingswobbler ankommt:
> 
> http://www.koederwahnsinn.de/shop/spearhead-ryuki-60mm-sinkend-wakasagi-p-11107.html



Passend dazu ein aktueller Blog Beitrag auf DAF: 

http://dicht-am-fisch.de/ttk/baits/koederportraet-duo-spearhead-ryuki

Ich selbst finde diesen Köder auch super. Mir persönlich hat es vor allem die Farbe weiß angetan. Allerdings muss man ihn twitchen. Mit der Strömung gefischt hat er kaum Eigenaktion. Daher sind meiner Meinung nach leichte Schläge in die Rute Pflicht! Das ist halt eine Sache die man wissen sollte... beherzigt man das, hat man einen der besten Köder am Start.


----------



## Kaka (15. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da ich sowieso zu 99% twitche, dürfte das funzen. Danke für den link. Klingt super. 

So, nun aber wieder Schluss mit Tackle für den Bach. Wer postet die nächsten Bilder?


----------



## Mogelbaum (15. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ein Traum wurde wahr.

Nach mittlerweile unzähligen Tagen Angeln an der Lahn bei Lollar, mit dem erklärten Ziel eine Bachforelle zu fangen, war es Gestern Nachmittag so weit. 
Die erste Bachforelle meines Lebens hat sich ein dickes Madenbündel 3 Meter vor meinen Füßen gepackt.
Nach einem relativ kurzen Drill hatte ich eine 35cm große schöne Bachforelle in meinen Händen und einer meiner größten Träume ist wahr geworden. Und das einen Monat vor Schonzeit beginn.
Ich hatte es bisher mit jeder Angelmethode, bis auf das Fliegenfischen, versucht und erst das gute alte Madenbündel hat dann zu geschlagen.

Mega Happy,
Mo


----------



## Kaka (15. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Yeah. Sehr geil. Petri und weiterhin viel Spaß! Klappt mit der Spinnrute auch bald. Gibt nix schöneres als die Bachforellenpirsch


----------



## Rhxnxr (15. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Servus,

ne Große gabs heute nicht, aber ne hübsche Farbvariante. Oben eher braun statt schwarz wie sonst meistens und sämtliche Flossen rötlich gefärbt.
Und nen ordentlichen Beifang. Die Dickköpfe scheinen echte Gourmets zu sein, jedenfalls gehen die erstaunlich gut auf meine Koppenstreamer.


----------



## MatSa (18. September 2015)

Hallo, 
heute an der Zschopau - etliche kleine und eine von 33.


----------



## Kaka (19. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri! Schöner Fisch. 

Bald ist es ja rum. Daher los an Bach. Mal sehen ob die 49 cm der letzten Woche zu schlagen sind. 

Petri euch allen!


----------



## Kaka (19. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nummer eins in abnehmbarer Größe hat sich schon gemeldet!


----------



## Kaka (19. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jetzt ging eine Zeit lang nix und dann rappelts in einer Viertelstunde viermal auf 50m Bachstrecke. Geil!


----------



## Kaka (19. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Und weiter geht's! Super Tag!


----------



## sbE (19. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Glückwunsch, kaka! Mitte/Ende September ist meine Lieblingszeit, da gehts grundsätzlich immer nochmal richtig rund.  Daher greife ich die nächsten Tage auch nochmal an.

Apropos, ich habe gestern mit *Silverfish1* ein kleines Forumstreffen veranstaltet.  Er war zufällig in Thüringen unterwegs und wir verabredeten uns für einen Nachmittag an der Saale. Was soll ich sagen...es hat wirklich viel Spaß gemacht. Das Wetter hat gepasst, die Fische haben gebissen und trotz nicht ganz leisem quatschen und flachsen konnten wir eine wirklich tolle frühherbstliche Natur genießen...


----------



## RayZero (19. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Scheiss Tag gestern ... Illex Chubby verloren [emoji58]


----------



## Kaka (19. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri euch! War heute wirklich ein klasse Tag bei genau richtigem Wetter! 

Waten heißt das Zauberwort. Da geht nix mehr verloren 

Achja, habe heute nur mit meinem neuen Duo spearhead ryuki 60S gefischt. Wirklich klasse das Teil! Und der fliegt sogar noch ne Spur besser als der Wise Minnow von Daiwa.


----------



## Rhxnxr (19. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey, Silberfish 1 springen die Fische direkt in den Kescher. geiles Foto #6.
Ich war heute nochmal bei meinem Kumpel am Minibach. Schön gefärbt sind die Fische dort ja alle, aber so eine Rückenflosse hab ich bei Bafos noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an alle.

Bei uns gibts mehrere Forellen mit so einer Rückenflosse, aber jeden Tag fängt man solche auch nicht. 

In den letzten Wochen hats hier immer mal wieder geregnet und war auch ab und zu los. Bis auf eine Forelle waren alle untermaßig. Der Bach ist praktisch leer. Habe zwar noch knapp einen Monat um auf Bachforelle zu angeln, habe mir aber vorgenommen es nur noch ein Mal zu versuchen...meiner Einschätzung nach machts einfach keinen Sinn mehr leider...

Mal sehen wie es nächstes Jahr wird. Falls es wieder so schlecht läuft werde ich den Verein verlassen und mir Bachforellen im Internet bzw. hier ansehen


----------



## Silverfish1 (20. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Vielen Dank nochmal an die sBe es war der Hammer, eine so schöne Angelei mit wirklich sehr tollen Fischen an einem so schönen Fluss. War ein Riesen Erlebnis. Und Fische die mir in den Kescher springen :d gerne wieder


----------



## Steff-Peff (20. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo @ all,

war vorhin das erste mal wieder an der Bach. Erfreulich war, dass man die Fische wieder sieht und dass der Bestand, zumindest in dieser Strecke, nicht gelitten hat #6

Beißen wollten sie allerdings nicht so richtig. Habe ausschliesslich trocken gefischt, aber offensichtlich nicht das richtige Muster am Band gehabt. Mit 3 Forellen wenigstens nicht geschneidert. Die ebenfalls anwesenden Äschen liesen sich dafür gar nicht überzeugen. 

So long
Steff-Peff


----------



## drehteufel (20. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo zusammen,

ich ziehe morgen erstmals los zur Saale im Bereich Kaulsdorf. Nehme nur die Fliegenrute mit und bin gespannt, was mich erwartet. |wavey:
Hoffentlich wurden noch ein paar Forellen für mich drin gelassen.
Ist dort (unterhalb der Hohenwarte-TS) mit Äschen zu rechnen?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## sbE (20. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich ziehe morgen erstmals los zur Saale im Bereich Kaulsdorf. Nehme nur die Fliegenrute mit und bin gespannt, was mich erwartet. |wavey:
> Hoffentlich wurden noch ein paar Forellen für mich drin gelassen.
> ...



Bei Saalfeld kenne ich mich an der Saale nicht so gut aus, ich wollte da aber immer schonmal hin. Wäre super wenn du deine Eindrücke wiedergeben könntest. Unterhalb Rudolstadt ist es jedenfalls ganz in Ordnung...wie man weiter oben sieht. 

Ich schau mir morgen mal die Nesse bei Gotha an. Auch Neuland für mich.


----------



## drehteufel (21. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

hier meine Eindrücke von heutigen Ausflug an die Kaulsdorfer Strecke:
Ich kenne ja bisher fast nur Harzbäche, die Saale ist schon ein anderes Kaliber mit ordentlicher Breite, Tiefe und Wasserführung...und wirklich eiskalt. 
Man sollte also beim Waten entsprechend vorsichtig sein (Watstock ist absolut sinnvoll) und gute Thermosocken anziehen.
Meine neue 5er Rute ist bei dem "Flüsschen" genau in ihrem Element und kam heute zum 1. Einsatz. Platz zum (Weit-) Werfen ist reichlich vorhanden.
Gefischt habe ich mit Tungstenkopf-Nymphen in Größe 14, da kaum Steigaktivität zu beobachten war. Oliv und graubraun ging recht gut.
Wie fast immer an neuen Gewässern, zahlt man erstmal Lehrgeld. In meinem Fall heißt das, das Teilstück, wo es am besten lief, habe ich erst kurz vor Schluss gefunden. |evil:
Dafür habe ich auf einer Strecke von vielleicht 50m in 30min mehr Fische gefangen, als in 3 Stunden vorher. 
Größter Fisch war eine wunderschöne Bachforelle von etwa 35cm, einige kleinere und ein paar Regenbogner gesellten sich hinzu.
Fazit: Die Fische springen einem an der Saale nicht an den Haken, die Fischerei ist in den vorkommenden Hahnenfußfeldern recht anspruchsvoll und sehr spannend.
Wenn ich mir etwas wünschen dürfte, wäre das eine reine Fliegenstrecke auf einem Teilstück.:l
Nächstes Jahr werde ich jedenfalls öfter hinfahren, die Saale ist eine interessante Ergänzung zur Bode.


----------



## Rhxnxr (21. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja, es wird schon langsam frisch beim Waten .

Aber dafür kommen die Äschen wieder in Schwung.
Ein paar Bachforellen gabs heute auch wieder, und 2 Döbel.
Alles auf die Trockene, vor allem dicke braune Sedges.


----------



## sbE (22. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier meine Eindrücke von heutigen Ausflug an die Kaulsdorfer Strecke:
> Ich kenne ja bisher fast nur Harzbäche, die Saale ist schon ein anderes Kaliber mit ordentlicher Breite, Tiefe und Wasserführung...und wirklich eiskalt.
> ...



Danke für deine Einschätzung. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt schaue ich mir morgen die Strecke mal an, allerdings mit der Baitcaster. Eine Fliegenrute (Tenkara) habe ich immer nur als Backup dabei, falls mir ein paar Äschen über den Weg laufen sollten.

In diesem Zusammenhang mal eine Frage. Bei uns tauchen Äschen immer zusammen mit kleineren Bachforellen auf. Werfe ich die Stellen an sind die kleinen Forellen i.d.R. schneller und verhageln über kurz oder lang den Platz. Gibts da einen Trick??


----------



## Rhxnxr (22. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Man müsste das eher anders schreiben, kleine Forellen tauchen eher da auf wo die Äschen stehen .^^
Die werden von den "guten" Forellenplätzen verjagt und weichen ins Freiwasser aus, und dort stehen die weitaus weniger aggressiven Äschen.
Das du dort dann eher die kleinen Forellen fängst, ist kaum zu vermeiden weil die weitaus weniger selektiv beissen als Äschen.

Tenkara ist mMn etwas für kleine Gräben oder nahrungsarme, schnelle Gebirgsbäche wo man vom Ufer aus die kleinen Gumpen abtupft. Am Bach bzw. Fluß ist man damit räumlich zu eingeschränkt und zu windabhängig. Beim Trockenfischen auf Äschen ist die Präsentation das A und O, Äschen steigen nur auf ca. 1qm Fläche. Alles was weiter weg ist wird verweigert.

Was mit der Tenkararute gut funktionieren könnte, wäre so eine Art Czech Nymphing. Am besten hinter einer Rausche mit vielen Verwirbelungen und gut getarnt. Das ist nicht die feine englische Art, bringt aber sicher Bisse und auf die kurze Distanz ist die Bissanzeige auch nicht so schwierig bzw. werden sich Fische auch selbst haken.
Ob man dann eine 40+ Äsche auch landen kann, ist allerdings eine andere Frage.
Wahrscheinlich ist es auch schon ein bissel zu spät im Jahr, bei uns stehen sie schon wieder in den ruhigen, tiefen Zügen.

Aber Versuch macht (vielleicht) kluch, ich wünsche viel Erfolg .


----------



## sbE (22. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich setze Tenkara hauptsächlich an einem ca. 4 Meter breiten Bach ein (der Ilm). Hierfür finde ich es recht passend. Mit insgesamt ca. 4 Meter Schnur (Level Line+Tippet) bringt man schon ein paar brauchbare Würfe zusammen.

Aber wie schon gesagt, die Rute ist nur Backup und steckt einsatzbereit in meiner Rückentasche. Mein Herz gehört der Baitcaster...ich bin halt ein technikverliebter Spielfritze.  Nur bei Äschen bin ich halt schnell am Ende mit meinem Baitcaster-Latein.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sbE (22. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Rhöner schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist es auch schon ein bissel zu spät im Jahr, bei uns stehen sie schon wieder in den ruhigen, tiefen Zügen.
> 
> Aber Versuch macht (vielleicht) kluch, ich wünsche viel Erfolg .



Das habe ich die letzten Tage auch schon beobachtet. Die Äschen stehen in tieferen eher ruhigen Bereichen am Grund. Nassfliege im Mittelwasser oder auch mal Nymphe in Grundnähe bringt nix...die kleinen Bafos sind schneller und die Äschen interessiert es nicht.


----------



## sbE (24. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wie "angedroht" habe ich mir heute auch die Saale bei Saalfeld angeschaut. Allerdings ist es nicht die Strecke bei Kaulsdorf geworden, da der Angelladen in Rudolstadt hierfür keine Karten hat (die werden wohl nur vor Ort verkauft). Da ich aber schon einmal da war habe ich dafür eine Karte für Saalfeld selbst genommen (ein Stück flussabwärts). 

Dort angekommen war ich eigentlich erstmal geheilt...zwei Angler gesichtet, einer davon wechselte direkt vor mir die Angelstelle. Also erstmal ein wenig unterhalten. :/ Beide berichteten mir von einem "abgeangelten" Gewässer...einem Angelverein mit 300 Mitgliedern für wenige Kilometer Fluss. Später traf ich noch einen Fliegenfischer, der sich sichtlich abmühte und (zu diesem Zeitpunkt) ebenfalls mit leeren Taschen unterwegs war. Mit etwas Glück könnte ich noch eine Maßige erwischen....wurde mir gesagt. #d

Die ersten Beiden waren mit Spinnern unterwegs, der dritte -wie schon erwähnt- mit Fliege. Meine Hoffnung: Wenn hier alle so klassisch angeln, sollten mit etwas Glück Twitchbaits gut funktionieren. 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Ich hatte nach wenigen Stunden das Fangbuch voll. Zwei Bachforellen (32+37), eine Regenbogenforelle (42) und...tataaaa....ein *Bachsaibling* mit 33 cm. Mein erster Bachsaibling! :vik:


----------



## Kaka (24. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Yeah. Saugeil! Petri. 

Ein Bachsaibling war vor knapp drei Jahren mein erster Fisch.


----------



## Silverfish1 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So nun wil ich euch auch mal von meinem Mittwoch Trip berichten. 

Ich  wollte schon seid längerem mal an die Sinn fahren und zwar bei Bad  Brückenau. Den dort gibt es ein Teilstück welches auch mit Kunstködern  befischt werden darf ( normaler weise reines Fliegenfischer Gewässser).  Gesagt getan von Offenbach sind es für mich so gute 1 1/2h also das kann  man schon mal machen.

Dort angekommen meine Tagesgekarte geholt  für 25€ was schon ein Stolzerpreis ist, vorallem wenn man gar kein plan  hat wo man anfangen soll und auch nicht wirklich mal einen Tip bekommt. Also  bin ich zum Staatsbad gefahren und habe mich flussabwärts durch  geangelt.

Wichtig noch zu erwähnen es sind nur Köder mit einem  Haken und ohne Widerhaken zu verwenden hab ich meine Wobbler halt mit  einem Haken gefischt.

Nach anfänglichen Startschwierigkeiten  fand ich immer besser ins Gewässer und es hat gebissen ohne Ende von  Bafos nicht größer als 10cm bis zu ü40er war alles dabei und in einer  Dichte wie ich es noch nie erlebt hab teilweise 5 bisse am selben Spot.   Einfach unglaublich und soviel wilde Fische nicht die üblichen  Satzforellen. Die Highlights des Tages waren eine Riesige Äsche auf  Wobbler und ne ü40er Bafo. War dieses Jahr meine erste groß Äsche auf  Wobbler hatte ich letztes Jahr schon 2 mal. 

Fazit 25 € für ne  Tageskarte ist viel Geld aber es lohnt sich das Teilstück ist so lang  das ich nur einen Bruchteil davon beangeln konnte in den 7h. Ich fahre  nächst Woche gleich nochmal dort hin bin süchtig nach dem Bach ;-) wird  wohl dann auch mein letztes mal auf Forellen sein dieses Jahr in  Deutschland ) 

Den im November geht es nach South Carolina und  dort gibt es mit die besten Reviere zum Forellenangeln in den ganzen USA  aber davon werde ich euch Berichten wenn es so weit ist.


----------



## Silverfish1 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich weis nicht wieso meine Bilder auf dem Kopf stehen -.- das ist doch sch...


----------



## sbE (25. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht wieso meine Bilder auf dem Kopf stehen -.- das ist doch sch...





Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Steff-Peff (25. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Siverfish,
Petri zu den Fischen. Ist das die Strecke, zu der ich Dir mal geschrieben habe ? Ich hab es immer noch nicht hin geschafft :c

An Sonntag geht´s mal nach Thüringen an die Schleuse. Bin gespannt, ob zum Ende der Saison noch was drin ist. Aber es geht eher um den Trip mit nem Kumpel.

So long
Steff-Peff


----------



## RayZero (25. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@sbE petri zum schönen Fisch!

Und ich muss sagen, dass die Del Sol in der Kombination echt sehr geil aussieht


----------



## Kaka (25. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Morgen Saisonabschluss an der Bachforellenstrecke. Mal sehen was es gibt. 

Danach geht's nur noch an Strecken, die eher Regenbogen lastig sind.


----------



## MatSa (25. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute meine bis bis jetzt größte Bafo - 40cm - Chemnitz


----------



## Silverfish1 (26. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ steff peff 

Das weis ich nicht mehr, aber es ist zu mindest die einzige Strecke auf der ich auch ohne fliege Angeln darf und es hat sic mehr als gelohnt ;-)


----------



## Kaka (26. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Zum Abschluss gab's noch ein paar.


----------



## Rhxnxr (26. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hatte neben vielen kleinen auch noch mal ne Gute. Wars dann wohl für dieses Jahr.
 Ab jetzt ist Äschentime, hab eigentlich auf alles gut gefangen, aber pink ist halt doch die beste Farbe #6.


----------



## Seele (27. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Naja verschmerzbar, dass es keine Bafo gegeben hat dafür 3 dieser Tierchen.


----------



## sbE (27. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wow...wo gibts den solche Fische?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Silverfish1 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wow was für Saiblings Brocken


----------



## Kaka (27. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri, Seele! Richtig schöne Fische! #6

Doch nicht etwa hier in der Gegend gefangen?


----------



## sbE (27. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Auf meinen Saiblingsfang von dieser Woche wurde mit gesagt, dass Saiblinge eigentlich nicht besetzt werden, da sie sehr gefräßig sind und die Bachforellen dezimieren würden. Kennt ihr dieser Story zustimmen bzw. habt ihr  Ähnliches gehört?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seele (27. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke an alle für die Glückwünsche. Der Herbst ist einfach die schönste Salmonidenzeit. 



Kaka schrieb:


> Petri, Seele! Richtig schöne Fische! #6
> Doch nicht etwa hier in der Gegend gefangen?





sbE schrieb:


> Wow...wo gibts den solche Fische?



Naja wer mich kennt weiß ja wo ich meistens unterwegs bin 



sbE schrieb:


> Auf meinen Saiblingsfang von dieser Woche wurde mit gesagt, dass Saiblinge eigentlich nicht besetzt werden, da sie sehr gefräßig sind und die Bachforellen dezimieren würden. Kennt ihr dieser Story zustimmen bzw. habt ihr  Ähnliches gehört?



Naja, in 98% der Gewässer kommen die wahrscheinlich gar nicht so weit um die Bafos zu fressen


----------



## Rhxnxr (27. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Wow...wo gibts den solche Fische?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk



In (fast) jeder Forellenzucht


----------



## kommfischi (27. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War gestern auch nochmal los und habe viele, für mich gute fische gefangen.
Allerdings sind die Bafos schon teils mit ordentlich laich voll, sodass es mein letzter Tag diese Saison auf Bafos und co. war.


----------



## WK1956 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Auf meinen Saiblingsfang von dieser Woche wurde mit gesagt, dass Saiblinge eigentlich nicht besetzt werden, da sie sehr gefräßig sind und die Bachforellen dezimieren würden. Kennt ihr dieser Story zustimmen bzw. habt ihr  Ähnliches gehört?



In Bayern ist der Besatz mit Saiblingen in Gewässern mit selbsterhaltendem Bachforellenbestand verboten.
Leider kennen wohl einige Gewässerwarte diese Regelung nicht.


----------



## sbE (27. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



WK1956 schrieb:


> In Bayern ist der Besatz mit Saiblingen in Gewässern mit selbsterhaltendem Bachforellenbestand verboten.
> Leider kennen wohl einige Gewässerwarte diese Regelung nicht.



Ok, dann macht das alles doch Sinn und erklärt warum man hier normalerweise nie Saiblinge fängt, obwohl sie offensichtlich gut gedeihen.


----------



## Rhxnxr (27. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



WK1956 schrieb:


> In Bayern ist der Besatz mit Saiblingen in Gewässern mit selbsterhaltendem Bachforellenbestand verboten.
> Leider kennen wohl einige Gewässerwarte diese Regelung nicht.



#6

Ebenso in Gewässern mit selbsterhaltendem Äschenbestand. 
Und das ist nun keine Erbsenzählerei, sondern dehalb wichtig weil es von denen noch einige mehr gibt, als mit selbsterhaltenden Bachforellenbeständen.


----------



## RayZero (28. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns ist ab 01.10. Schluss mit den Trutten :c ... werde wohl vor dem Anfang der Schonzeit nicht mehr an einen Bach kommen.

Wann ist bei euch Schluss bzw. geht ihr nochmal los?

Passend zum Thema habe ich einen neuen Blogbeitrag geschrieben. Könnt ihn euch ja mal anschauen #6 - den Link zur Website findet ihr in meiner Signatur.


----------



## Ruti Island (28. September 2015)

Heute habe ich die erste Äsche meines Lebens in der Fulda im Bereich Bebra gefangen. 
Die Äschen sind in unserem Fuldastück so gut wie gar nicht mehr vorhanden und deshalb auch ganzjährig geschont. Es werden jedes Jahr nur eine Hand voll gefangen und dann auch nur auf Fliege. Da freue ich mich doch doppelt, dass ich dieses wunderschöne Exemplar mit etwa 35cm mit der Spinnrute fangen konnte.
Das Bild ist leider nur ein schneller Schnappschuss, da ich sie direkt im Wasser abgehakt habe.


----------



## sbE (28. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich dachte auch immer das die Äsche ein reiner Fliegenfischer-Fisch ist, aber man liest dann doch recht häufig von großen Äschen, die sich gern mal einen Wobbler oder Ähnliches genehmigen. Zu allem "Überfluss" habe ich letzte Woche auch eine 42er auf Gummifisch gefangen. Schon verrückt.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ruti Island (28. September 2015)

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich eigentlich hauptsächlich eine Art Hybrid-Spinner benutze:

http://besten-kunstkoder.de/sklep/de/dam-effzett-executor-dressed-g1-a18-p617-k3477.html


----------



## Silverfish1 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Große Äschen nehmen auch gerne mal nen wobbler ;-) um nicht immer nur bafos zu fangen ne schön Alternative.


----------



## Rhxnxr (28. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey,
Früher, als reiner Spinnfischer, hab ich auch etliche Äschen auf Spinnköder gefangen. Hauptsächlich auf Spinner weil sei die oft für Käfer halten, aber auch auf Wobbler und Gufi.

Leider sind vor allem Spinner absolut mörderische Köder für Äschen. Die werden fast immer von hinten genommen und wegen des weichen Mauls der Äsche, fassen dann alle 3 Haken des Drillings. Sind die Widerhaken nicht angedrückt, ist das meistens das Todesurteil für den Fisch. Wegen des kleinen Mauls wird das Entfernen des Drillings dann nämlich zum echten Geduldsspiel.
Und oft sind es dann nicht die Wunden durch die Haken, sondern die lange Zeit in den Händen des Anglers weshalb die Fische sterben.
 Äschen sind das stressempfindlichste was ich kenne, ich spreche da (leider) aus Erfahrung. Mir sind schon Fische in den Händen gestorben, war einer der Hauptgründe aufs widerhakenlose Fliegenfischen umzusteigen.

btw: ich war nach Feierabend auch mal los. Ist eigentlich nun fast  schon die beste Zeit für die großen Äschen, aber es war ziemlich zäh heute. Am Ende warens 3 mittelprächtige und 2 kleine Bafos. Vielleicht bringt der Oktober noch mal Regen und vor allem kalte Nächte, dann wirds noch besser.


----------



## sbE (28. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Rhöner schrieb:


> Äschen sind das stressempfindlichste was ich kenne, ich spreche da (leider) aus Erfahrung. Mir sind schon Fische in den Händen gestorben, war einer der Hauptgründe aufs widerhakenlose Fliegenfischen umzusteigen.



Es gibt auch sehr gute Einzelhaken für Wobbler und Co. Zusammen mit dem Fakt das man (wenn man will) mit Wobblern i.d.R. selektiv größere Fischen fangen kann, würde ich sogar ganz provokant behaupten, dass ich persönlich mindestens (!) so schonend fange wie ein Fliegenfischer. Ich ziehe auch gelegentlich mit der Fliege los und ich denke, dass diese Behauptung eine gewisse Substanz hat.

Bei diesem Thema bin ich extrem streitlustig.  Aber das ist wohl eher eine Art Abwehrreaktion auf die vielen selbstgerechten und selbstverliebten Fliegenfischer die man leider so trifft. Wahrscheinlich hat mich dieser Fakt auch immer davon abgehalten die vorhandene Sympathie für diese sehr traditionelle Angelart weiter auszubauen. Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte...


----------



## jranseier (29. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Es gibt auch sehr gute Einzelhaken für Wobbler und Co. Zusammen mit dem Fakt das man (wenn man will) mit Wobblern i.d.R. selektiv größere Fischen fangen kann, würde ich sogar ganz provokant behaupten, dass ich persönlich mindestens (!) so schonend fange wie ein Fliegenfischer. Ich ziehe auch gelegentlich mit der Fliege los und ich denke, dass diese Behauptung eine gewisse Substanz hat.
> 
> Bei diesem Thema bin ich extrem streitlustig.  Aber das ist wohl eher eine Art Abwehrreaktion auf die vielen selbstgerechten und selbstverliebten Fliegenfischer die man leider so trifft. Wahrscheinlich hat mich dieser Fakt auch immer davon abgehalten die vorhandene Sympathie für diese sehr traditionelle Angelart weiter auszubauen. Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte...



|good:|good:|good:

Siehe auch:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=270001
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=300662
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298214

ranseier


----------



## Rhxnxr (29. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Es gibt auch sehr gute Einzelhaken für Wobbler und Co. Zusammen mit dem Fakt das man (wenn man will) mit Wobblern i.d.R. selektiv größere Fischen fangen kann, würde ich sogar ganz provokant behaupten, dass ich persönlich mindestens (!) so schonend fange wie ein Fliegenfischer. Ich ziehe auch gelegentlich mit der Fliege los und ich denke, dass diese Behauptung eine gewisse Substanz hat.
> 
> Bei diesem Thema bin ich extrem streitlustig.  Aber das ist wohl eher eine Art Abwehrreaktion auf die vielen selbstgerechten und selbstverliebten Fliegenfischer die man leider so trifft. Wahrscheinlich hat mich dieser Fakt auch immer davon abgehalten die vorhandene Sympathie für diese sehr traditionelle Angelart weiter auszubauen. Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte...



Du fischst mit der Tenkararute soweit ich mich erinnere; das hat mit Fliegenfischen ungefähr soviel zu tun, wie Radfahren mit Panzer fahren .
 Ich bin neulich extra nicht näher darauf eingegangen, als du vom Nymphenfischen per Tenkara geschrieben hast. Das kann nämlich nicht funken, weil man keine wirkliche Deaddrift hinbekommt. Aber das nur am Rande...
Ansonsten finde ich es ja super wie du es mit den Spinnködern handhabst. Haben wir in deinem Thread übers Austauschen der Drillinge an Spinnködern gegen Einzelhaken ja hinreichend diskutiert, das geht absolut in die richtige Richtung #6.

Was die Fliegenfischer angeht, haste ja Recht. Gibt wirklich viele, die einen echten Schaden haben. Aber die gibts auch bei andern Angelmethoden.
Ich geh nach wie vor auch mal Karpfenangeln oder Spinnfischen. Das Fliegenfischen anzufangen, war für mich eine rein praktische Entscheidung. Flüsschen vor der Haustür, das wurde leider Anfang der 90er teilbegradigt, schlecht für die Bachforellen aber die Äschen haben es ganz gut vertragen.
Dazu steigender Angeldruck, viele Pfannenfischer, aber keine Fliegenfischer... Also hab ich mich dafür entschieden doch mal zu probieren, wogegen ich mich jahrelang gewehrt habe. Und es macht Spass!
Elitär ist daran gar nix !
Ich trage diesselben Klamotten wie vorher, unterhalte mich mit denselben Leuten und gehe in dieselbe Kneipe. Was ich da unter dem Blätterdach treibe, ist oft alles andere als elegant, andere Fliegenfischer würden die Stirn runzeln, wenn sie meine Gerätezusammenstellung sehen würden...Aber ich fange Fische, viele, und alle Arten die es da so gibt, und nur das zählt. Mit der Spinnrute hab ich auch schon mal geschneidert, nicht oft, aber das kam vor. Mit der Fliegenrute gibts das nicht, noch nicht mal bei den ersten Versuchen.

Und damit mal zum Punkt: 
Der einzige Köder, den ich noch *mit* Widerhaken fische, sind große Koppenstreamer (Zonker) von 10-14cm Gesamtlänge, die ich mit Metallkopf für die Spinnrute binde. Werden nur an Stellen benutzt, wo ich ne grosse Forelle vermute, die ich logischerweise nicht gerne verlieren möchte.
Aber alles andere binde ich ohne Widerhaken, bzw. drücke diese an. Natürlich hat man eine etwas höhere Aussteigerquote, aber who cares...? Der Fisch ist nach wie vor im Gewässer, gesund und munter und man weiss obendrein noch in etwa wo er sich rumtreibt. Nach kurzer Zeit hat der vergessen was da überhaupt los war. Lieber 20 Aussteiger als einen untermassigen, der verblutet oder am Stress verreckt weil das Hakenlösen 3,4 Minuten dauert.
Das gilt natürlich nur für Gewässer mit einer normalen Alterspyramide. Bei Bächen oder Flüssen wo sowieso nur fangfähig eingesetzt wird ist das was anderes. Dort halte ich es sogar für sinnvoll die Fische schnellstmöglich zu entnehmen, besser als wenn sie verhungern oder soweit verdriftet werden, bis sie im Hechtmagen landen.
Alternativ gibts heute übrigens auch Haken mit winzigen Widerhaken (Microbarb heissts glaube ich).

Ich kanns nur immer wiederholen, je länger ein (untermaßiger) Fisch in den Anglerhänden ist, desto schlechter. Insbesondere Äschen sind extrem anfällig für Stress, deshalb sind Widerhaken beim Äschenangeln zurecht verpönt. Ich hab nun sicher schon eine deutlich 4 stellige Zahl Äschen gefangen, die Erfahrungen sind da, denke ich, schon aussagekräftig.


----------



## thomas1602 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



RayZero schrieb:


> Wann ist bei euch Schluss bzw. geht ihr nochmal los?


Bei uns ist mit Wobblern und Spinnern auch zum 30.9. Schluss an den Forellenbächen. Fliegenfischen ist bis 31.12. erlaubt, da bis dahin die Äschen noch offen sind. Start ist dann wieder der 1.5. für BF und Äschen 16.6.

Das war auch ein Grund für mich mit dem Fliegenfischen anzufangen und dass 'man'/ich da immer was fange, im Gegensatz zum Spinnfischen. Eine andere Sache ist, beim Wobbeln/Spinnen ist eine Stelle meist nach 3-4 Fehlattacken bei uns abgefischt, dann passiert Stundenlang nix mehr an der Stelle, beim Fliegenfischen beißen die Jungs auch noch nach ner halben Stunde auf die selbe Fliege, an der selben Stelle. Das ist auch ein Grund, warum man da einfach keine Strecke macht, an einer guten Stelle kann man sich ewig aufhalten. Ich hatte sogar schon einen Fliegenabriss und 15min später habe ich die Forelle gefangen, mit meiner Fliege im Maul.

Und es hat sich rausgestellt, dass ich seitdem ich Fliegenfischen gehe, kaum noch spinnfische am Bach. Meist erkunde ich ein neues Gewässer vorher mit der Spinnrute, da ich da wesentlich mehr km am Tag mache. Und wenn ich die interessanten Stellen kenne, dann komme ich nur noch mit der Fliegenrute wieder. 

Ich war gestern nochmal unterwegs und dachte ich fange mir zum Abschluss der Saison nochmal ne Forelle für die Pfanne, wäre die 3. dieses Jahr gewesen, ich entnehme nur sehr sporadisch. Aber wie es immer so ist wenn man Pläne macht, am Ende des Tages hatte ich genau 1 Bachforelle gefangen die nicht meinem persönlichem Schonmaß entsprach (33-37cm, kleiner 33 werde ich nicht satt, größer 37 ist zuviel und will ich nicht) aber insgesamt 8 Äschen, zw 20 und 35cm über die ich mich riesig gefreut habe, da sie einfach wunderschön sind, gerade die Milchner, wenn sie im glasklaren Wasser ihre Fahnen aufrichten.:l


----------



## Rhxnxr (29. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jup, thomas 1602, genauso ist das.
Seit ne 5 bei meinem Alter vorn dran steht tu ich mir auch schwer mit dem km schrubben. An Gumpen oder breiteren Stellen wo man bequem überall hinwerfen kann, stehe ich öfter auch mal ne Stunde. Nach nem gefangenen Fisch eine Zigarettenpause und zumindest die Äschen beissen wieder.
Solange man sie nicht permanent überwirft, sind sie kaum nachhaltig zu vergrämen.


----------



## Silverfish1 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns in Hessen darf ich den Bachforellen noch bis zum 14.10 nachstellen. Aber fahre morgen nochmal nach Bayern um den letzten Tag vor der Schonzeit nochmal zu Nutzen. Ich werde Berichten


----------



## sbE (29. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Rhöner schrieb:


> Du fischst mit der Tenkararute soweit ich mich erinnere; das hat mit Fliegenfischen ungefähr soviel zu tun, wie Radfahren mit Panzer fahren .



Du urteilst zu schnell. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass ich eine Tenkara zusätzlich zur Baitcaster mitnehme. Ich habe auch eine "moderne" Fliegenrute und ziehe auch gelegentlich nur mit dieser los. Aber dennoch bin ich kein eingefleischter Fliegenfischer-Experte, es ist halt nur eine schöne und elegante Abwechslung...vor allem im Hochsommer.


----------



## Ruti Island (29. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Rhöner schrieb:


> Aber ich fange Fische, viele, und alle Arten die es da so gibt, und nur das zählt. Mit der Spinnrute hab ich auch schon mal geschneidert, nicht oft, aber das kam vor. Mit der Fliegenrute gibts das nicht, noch nicht mal bei den ersten Versuchen.



Das ist doch ganz klar, du fängst ja mit der Fliege auch die richtig kleinen, die du mit der Spinnrute im Normalfall von vornherein ausschließen kannst.

Dass das Angeln mit der Fliegenrute fischschonender ist stimme ich dir zu, da ich erst seit diesem Jahr intensiv auf Bachforelle fische steht bei mir das Umrüsten der Spinner auf Einzelhaken aber definitiv auf der Agenda für 2016.

Allerdings kann ich Stellen mit der Spinnrute befischen an denen es für die Fliegenrute zu eng ist und ich kann immer mit einem guten Barsch als Beifang rechnen.

Aber das soll jetzt keine Diskussion Fliegenfischen vs. Spinnfischen werden. Beide Methoden haben ihres Daseinsberechtigung und auch ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Jeder soll das machen was ihm liegt und Spaß macht.

Ich will jetzt versuchen bis zum 14.10 noch so oft wie möglich ans Wasser zu kommen um hoffentlich noch die ein oder andere schöne Bachforelle zu fangen, wobei man jetzt am Ende der Saison doch merkt, dass viel entnommen wurde.


----------



## Steff-Peff (29. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war heute nach der Arbeit kurz am Wasser. Bei den Bafos wollten heute nur die kleineren Exemplare beissen. 
Macht aber nix. Eine schöne Rainie hat sich dann für die Räuchertonne geopfert.
So long
Steff-Peff


----------



## thomas1602 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

die floße sieht irgendwie komisch aus, is das normal so? bei uns werden kaum Refos besetzt, hab erst 3x eine gefangen und da nicht so drauf geachtet.


----------



## Steff-Peff (29. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kann nichts komisches an der Flosse finden. Kann sogar sein, dass es sich um Reproduktion aus dem Bach handelt. Man fängz auch Rainies mit 7-10 cm, die definitiv nicht besetzt wurden.
Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## sbE (29. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Kann nichts komisches an der Flosse finden. Kann sogar sein, dass es sich um Reproduktion aus dem Bach handelt. Man fängz auch Rainies mit 7-10 cm, die definitiv nicht besetzt wurden.
> Gruß
> Steff-Peff



Naja, die Flosse sieht schon komisch rund aus, liegt aber eventuell an der Perspektive des Fotos?! 

Und das sich Rebos in unseren Gewässern selbständig reproduzieren ist mir  ehrlich gesagt neu. Mal abgesehen von der reinen Lehrbuch-Theorie schaffen es tatsächlich in "meinen" Gewässern in der Praxis wirklich nur Bafos...das aber dafür blendend (gemessen an der Menge an alljährlichem Brutfisch).


----------



## Ruti Island (29. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das was an der Schwanzflosse komisch aussieht ist, dass sie so rundlich ist. Kann der Perspektive und der Lage im Kescher geschuldet sein.

Aber es gibt wirklich eine Hand voll Bäche und Flüsse in Deutschland in denen sich Regenbogenforellen selbst reproduzieren. 
2 Freunde aus meinem Angelverein haben auch einen Bach gepachtet in dem es funktioniert.


----------



## drehteufel (30. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Rhöner schrieb:


> Ich hab nun sicher schon eine deutlich 4 stellige Zahl Äschen gefangen, die Erfahrungen sind da, denke ich, schon aussagekräftig.



Ich muss unbedingt mal ein Guiding bei Dir buchen, meine letzte Äsche ist leider schon Jahre her...:c


----------



## glavoc (30. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Zum Saisonabschluß war ich die letzten Tage am Forellenfischen. 
Klares und recht wenig Wasser. Hatte recht viele Bisse und auch wirklich schöne Fische am Band. Heute am letzten Tag dann noch mal los. Superschönes Herbstwetter und Sonnenschein, alles Prima! 
Doch dann fährt mich im Stadtgebiet ein "Aktivbürger" an, dass hier* ganz sicher* das Angeln verboten sei^^  . Hatte gerade eine schöne BaFo am der Leine. Der Typ gibt aber keine Ruhe, ich also Rute ins Gebüsch gesteckt, meine Papiere rausgekrammt und ihm anhand des Vereins/Begehungsbuches versucht zu zeigen, dass alles seine Richtigkeit hat. Er jedoch am Polizeinotruf betätigen#d - oh Mann, was ein Held! Darauf ich, wenn er jetzt so weiter macht, schlag ich die Forelle ab (Tierschutzgesetz und so..). Er läßt nicht mit sich reden & ich entnehme (die einzige der letzten Tage!). Er noch seine süperteure Kamara rausgeholt und auch noch mich mit Fisch abgeknipst- Fangfoto!:q und dann verschwindet die Type...10 min später war dann die Polizei auch da...müssen halt los, wenn sie angerufen werden  . Mit den Beamten ein nettes Gespräch gehabt, bissle was über die vorkommenden Größen und Arten der Fische gequatscht, erklärt dass ab morgen entgültig die Schonzeit beginnt, dargelegt dass ich Begehung und Fisch eingetragen habe usw. Mich sogar für den Tr....l |uhoh:entschuldigt, dafür dass beide jetzt wegen gar nix ausrücken durften. Kurz- alles nett und ohne Probleme...wollten noch nicht mal meine Personalien sehen 

Oh Mann! Dannach hatte ich aber keine Lust mehr & die Forelle muß ja auch noch versorgt werden.

Kommt euch das bekannt vor?

Ach ja, hier der (leider) abgeschlagene 39cm Milchner:
lg
|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri. Hätte mich mit so einem Esel gar nicht rumgeplagt  Zum Glück kam sowas bei mir noch nicht vor, jedoch hat man mich am Bach mal mit Steinen beworfen...waren aber Jugendliche. Ein klares Wort und dann war aber auch Ruhe. Sowas passiert wohl jedem mal, aber davon sollte man sich nicht abbringen lassen weiter zu angeln. Das ist wohl das, was solche Personen wollen.


----------



## sbE (30. September 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Auf solche übermotivierten Öko-Sheriffs bin ich zum Glück noch nicht gestoßen, daher mein Beileid. :/

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Silverfish1 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War gestern das letzte mal zum Forellenangeln in Bayern für diese Jahr, den ab heute ist Schonzeit.

Das Wetter hat sich von seiner besten Seite gezeigt. Der Bach nicht so ganz, das Wasser glasklar und sehr flach. Konnte einige Bafos bis 38cm fangen. Aber auch sehr viele verloren aber das tolle Wetter hat alles wieder raus geholt. 

Nächstes Jahr fahre ich sicher öfters an die Sinn.


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da können wir uns dann mal treffen.
Ich gehe auch mehrmals im Jahr an Tageskartenstrecken und diese Strecke stand eigentlich schon für dieses Jahr auf dem Programm.

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War vorhin auch kurz am Bach. 4 kleine Forellen, das wars....schon seit Monaten bekommt man hier nichts maßiges mehr raus. War jetzt auch mein letzter Angeltag am Bach und irgendwie bin ich auch etwas froh. Ständig nur Kleinkram fangen ist schon etwas deprimierend. Mal hoffen das nächstes Jahr anständig besetzt wird.....glaub aber eher nicht


----------



## glavoc (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ D1985 - Petri!! Richtig, störischer wie jeder Esel 
sBE - Danke 
Silverfisch, auch dir ein Petri, schöne Kombo Scorpionxt und welche Rute?

Von so nem Tpen, laß ich mir unser schönes Hobby natürlich nicht verderben.
In diesem Sinne, TL und lg


----------



## Silverfish1 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ glavoc ist ne tailwalk Del sol


----------



## florianparske (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



D1985 schrieb:


> War vorhin auch kurz am Bach. 4 kleine Forellen, das wars....schon seit Monaten bekommt man hier nichts maßiges mehr raus. War jetzt auch mein letzter Angeltag am Bach und irgendwie bin ich auch etwas froh. Ständig nur Kleinkram fangen ist schon etwas deprimierend. Mal hoffen das nächstes Jahr anständig besetzt wird.....glaub aber eher nicht



Das Problem ist, wenn nur fangfähige Forellen besetzt werden.
Die sind dann RuckZuck rausgefangen bzw. die übrig gebliebenen sehen später aus wie Hungerhaken, da sie das Fressen in der freien Natur nie gelernt haben.

Wir besetzen seit Jahren nur noch Brütlinge mit Restdottersack, die ihre erste Nahrung in einem freien Bach aufnehmen.
Die Fische, die nicht von alleine in den beangelbaren Fluss absteigen, setzen wir mit Hilfe von Elektrobefischungen in den "großen" Bach um.

Außerdem "benutzen" wir dann laichreife Fische, um diese abzustreifen zur künstlichen Vermehrung um die heimischen Kinder dann im Frühjahr wieder in die Bäche einzusetzen.

Wir haben über die Jahre nur gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht, gerade was die Anzahl, Größe und Qualität der Fische angeht.

Natürlich ist dieser Weg mit erheblichem Aufwand verbunden, den ehrenamtliche Helfer aus dem Verein leisten.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## captn-ahab (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



florianparske schrieb:


> Natürlich ist dieser Weg mit erheblichem Aufwand verbunden, den ehrenamtliche Helfer aus dem Verein leisten.



Genau danach klingt es: Nach einer sehr gut laufenden und engagierten Struktur 
Finde ich super!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns wurden bisher nie fangfähige Forellen besetzt. Meistens nur Forellen zwischen 15 und 25cm (30 Mindestmaß) Eine gesunde Mischung wäre sicher am Besten, also auch mit fangfertigen Forellen. 

Problem aus meiner Sicht ist das die Angler hier alles abschlagen, mit Sicherheit auch leicht untermaßige Forellen, weil sie sonst nichts mehr bekommen. Sonst kann ich mir nicht erklären warum ich keine leicht untermaßigen Forellen mehr fange, die praktisch nächstes Jahr fangfertig wären. Viele angeln auch verbotenerweise mit Wurm an reinen Forellenabschnitten, habe schon viele Posen, Köderdosen und verangelte Fische gefunden. 

Alles nicht sehr förderlich für die zukünftigen Angeljahre. Wenn ich diesen Bach mit anderen Gewässern hier vergleiche ist das schon sehr armseelig, aber der Verein hat eh die geilsten Gewässer weit und breit nach eigener Aussage  Naja ich schaue mir das nächste Saison nochmal an und versuche mit dem Gewässerwart beim nächsten Arbeitseinsatz zu reden und wenns nicht besser wird bin ich raus.


----------



## W-Lahn (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



D1985 schrieb:


> Problem aus meiner Sicht ist das die Angler hier alles abschlagen



Also wenn man deine bisherigen Fangbilder so anschaut...Wer im Glashaus sitzt soll nicht mit Steinen werfen |rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So viel habe ich nicht entnommen  Habe nicht gezählt, aber mehr als 10 die Saison waren es wohl nicht. Rest kam wieder rein.


----------



## W-Lahn (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



D1985 schrieb:


> So viel habe ich nicht entnommen  Habe nicht gezählt, aber mehr als 10 die Saison waren es wohl nicht. Rest kam wieder rein.



Kannst dir ja mal ausrechnen wie viele Forellen fehlen, wenn die Hälfte aller Vereinsmitglieder "nur" 10 pro Saison abschlägt...


----------



## Mozartkugel (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



florianparske schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, wenn nur fangfähige Forellen besetzt werden.
> Die sind dann RuckZuck rausgefangen bzw. die übrig gebliebenen sehen später aus wie Hungerhaken, da sie das Fressen in der freien Natur nie gelernt haben.
> 
> Wir besetzen seit Jahren nur noch Brütlinge mit Restdottersack, die ihre erste Nahrung in einem freien Bach aufnehmen.
> ...



genau so #6 Bei uns werden im Bach leider nur fangfähige Refos besetzt.

@D1985:So unterschiedlich können die Vorstellungen von Anglern sein. Ich möchte natürlich abwachsende Bachforellen fangen und keine Pellet-Fressmaschinen. |supergri


----------



## thomas1602 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns (Sachsen, Elbflorenz) sieht es ganz ähnlich aus, es strömen immer mehr Angler an die Gewässer, die sich kaum an die Regeln halten, genau wie oben beschrieben: mit Pose und Co im Forellengewässer angeln, zuviel entnehmen (ich sah mal einen mit ner Lidl Tüte voller Forellen abziehen, die er mir noch stolz zeigte :c , 3 ist bei uns die max. Entnahmemenge/Tag), in der Schonzeit angeln usw usw.


Irgendwie muss man die Mentalität der Leute ändern, Regeln nützen da Null, die brechen sie ja eh schon. Kontrollen klappt auch nicht, ich kann ja von Keinem verlagen, dass er Sa 1h zu entlegenen Bächen wandert am besten 30km am Tag um dann 1 Angler zu kontrollieren.
Am besten fährt der Kontrolleti  noch 50km mit dem Auto  und das auch noch ohne Entschädigung. Ist imho keine Lösung. 
Es löst auch nicht das Problem wenn sich alle an die Regeln halten würden, da wir hier einfach zuviele Angler sind. Selbst wenn jeder nur das entnimmt, was er darf, auf die Art wie er darf glaube ich wäre die Situation kaum ne andere.


----------



## captn-ahab (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Eigentlich wäre vieles einfacher. Man nehme den irischen Weg:
Man bekommt 3 farbige Kabelbinder, die man bei Entnahme dem Fisch durch die Kieme ziehen muss.
So entnimmt jeder wirklich nur 3 Fische und.....
....wird man mit Fisch ohne den Kabelbinder erwischt hat man die längste Zeit seines Lebens eine Angelerlaubnis.


----------



## Welpi (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> ... hat man die längste Zeit seines Lebens eine Angelerlaubnis.



Wobei der Nichtbesitz einer solchen das betreffende Klientel nicht vom Angeln abhalten wird...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



thomas1602 schrieb:


> Bei uns (Sachsen, Elbflorenz) sieht es ganz ähnlich aus, es strömen immer mehr Angler an die Gewässer, die sich kaum an die Regeln halten, genau wie oben beschrieben: mit Pose und Co im Forellengewässer angeln, zuviel entnehmen (ich sah mal einen mit ner Lidl Tüte voller Forellen abziehen, die er mir noch stolz zeigte :c , 3 ist bei uns die max. Entnahmemenge/Tag), in der Schonzeit angeln usw usw.



Hört sich nach Gastangler an (?) Bei uns ist das nichtmal der Fall. Die Vereinsmitglieder machen sowas. Fanglimit haben wir 4 Stück am Tag!


----------



## drehteufel (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war im Sommer an der Traun bei Siegsdorf. Kann man finden, wie man will, m.M.n. positiv bemerkenswert waren die Entnahmebedingungen:
Dort darf man nur 1 Fisch pro Tag entnehmen, dieser muss zwischen 30 und 38 cm groß sein. Größer oder kleiner muss zurück. Nach dem Versorgen ist er mit einem Fischmarker (Kabelbinder) zu kennzeichnen und das Angeln für diesen Tag einzustellen.
Entnimmt man keinen Fisch und gibt den Marker unbenutzt zurück, werden 10 Euro des Tageskartenpreises erstattet. 
Ich hatte dort eine fantastische Fischerei mit sehr vielen großen, makellosen Forellen.
So oder so ähnlich geht es für mich, bzgl. Entnahmeregeln, in die richtige Richtung.
Gegenbeispiel: Saale bei Kaulsdorf: 4 Fische pro Tag dürfen entnommen werden, das kann auf Dauer nicht gutgehen. 
Man stelle sich vor, wenn 10 Angler ihr Limit ausschöpfen...
Und das mit Tageskarten zum Spottpreis, wenn man es mit der Traun vergleicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So eine Regelung finde ich gut....wobei ein Fanglimit in der Woche noch besser wäre. Dann könnte man auch mal 2 Forellen mitnehmen, wenn man da einmalig angelt. Sowas könnte man bei uns nicht durchsetzen, da würden einfach zu viele Angler den Verein verlassen (was aber vielleicht besser wäre) 

Die Traun kenne ich leider nur von Bildern, aber sehr schönes Gewässer und große Fische. Hier mache ich Luftsprünge, wenn ich mal eine 35er dran hab.


----------



## drehteufel (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



D1985 schrieb:


> Die Traun kenne ich leider nur von Bildern, aber sehr schönes Gewässer und große Fische. Hier mache ich Luftsprünge, wenn ich mal eine 35er dran hab.



Dann habe ich hier noch etwas für Dich.

PB-Bachforelle aus der Traun:




Absolute Top-Stelle am Traun-Stein in Traunstein:



Glasklares Wasser inklusive:



PS: Ich habe an 7 Tagen Fischerei 1 Regenbogenforelle mitgenommen. Ist gar nicht so einfach, eine zwischen 30 und 38 zu fangen. Viele sind deutlich größer...oder eben kleiner.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

sehr schöne bilder #6


----------



## drehteufel (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke, so etwas ist dort an der Tagesordnung, auch wenn es keine Bachforelle ist...#d




Man beachte die High-End-Watbekleidung.|wavey:


----------



## sbE (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Gegenbeispiel: Saale bei Kaulsdorf: 4 Fische pro Tag dürfen entnommen werden, das kann auf Dauer nicht gutgehen.
> Man stelle sich vor, wenn 10 Angler ihr Limit ausschöpfen...
> Und das mit Tageskarten zum Spottpreis, wenn man es mit der Traun vergleicht.



Diese Regelung existiert schon lang. Ich finde dies aber auch zu hoch und finde eher 2 oder 3 angemessen. Man fängt aber trotzdem gut wie mein Ausflug Ende September beweist. So viel ich weiß wird aber auch 2 mal pro Jahr besetzt.

Der Idealfall ist aber für mich mein Vereinsgewässer. Hier gibt es schlichtweg keine Gastkarten bzw. nur mit Sondererlaubnis. Unser Geld verdienen wir hauptsächlich mit dem räuchern von Fisch auf zwei bis drei regionalen Veranstaltungen im Jahr.


----------



## bobbl (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dieses Jahr lief es sehr gut mit den Forellen. 
Hier mal ein paar Bilder des letzten Fisches dieses Jahres. |wavey:


----------



## Silverfish1 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Zum Thema Entnahme muss ich sagen, für viele ist das forellenanglen so nimm mit was geht weil edel oder besonders gut. Ich habe mich für das forellenanglen entscheiden weil ich das Erlebnis an sich toll finde das wandern am und im Bach die Atmosphäre und nicht deswegen weil ich nen besonders schmackhaften Fisch dabei fanden kann. 

Und ich finde es gut das es noch Gastkarten wenn auch wenige für Forellengewaesser gibt. Sonst waere es sehr langweilig. Aber es haengt immer von den Anglern und seinem Verständnis für die Natur und dem Respekt dem Tier gegen über ab was er mit nimmt und es gibt bestimmt auch genug die auch als gastangler sich daran halten bzw weniger mit nehmen. Habe auch an der Sinn nur eine bafo mit genommen und mich im Nachhinein geärgert das ich sie überhaupt entnommen habe.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

da ich auch gerne mal eine Forelle esse, entnehme ich natürlich auch welche.
Bei uns ist das Tageslimit 2, das Wochenlimit 4 und das Jahreslimit 30  Forellen, bezogen auf alle Gewässer, in denen Forellen vorkommen. Entnehmen tue ich so 15 - 20 Forellen im Jahr und ich habe dabei auch kein schlechtes Gewissen, da ich ohne Schwierigkeiten die 30 voll machen könnte. Aber die 15 bis 20 reichen mir.
Aber jetzt ist erstmal Schluss (Schonzeit). Dafür wartet der Hecht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mal eine Frage. Ich hab die Chance einen Bach zu beangeln wo es auch größere Forellen gibt. Man soll sich da schriftlich bewerben beim Vorstand, da es nur begrenzte Karten gibt. Wie sieht so eine Bewerbung aus....weiss das wer?


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo D1985,

solch ein Verfahren kenne ich nicht. Was meinst Du mit "Vorstand"; beim Vorstand einer Genossenschaft könnte ich mir sowas vorstellen, beim Vorstand eines Vereins eher nicht, da bei den Vereinen, die ich kenne jedes Mitglied uneingeschränkten Zugang bezüglich der Häufigkeit der Besuche an den Gewässern hat.
Versuche etwas mehr über das Gewässer herauszubekommen; Fliegenstrecke- oder ist auch der Spinner erlaubt. Dementsprechend solltest Du Deine "Bewerbung" abfassen. Schreibe auch rein, wie lange Du schon fischt und warum; bringe Deine Vorliebe für das Forellenfischen ins Spiel, erkläre Dich auch für Arbeiten am Gewässer etc. bereit.
Das ist momentan alles, was mir dazu einfällt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Alles klar, danke  Muss mich beim Vorstand eines anderen Angelvereins bewerben, wäre da nur Gastangler.


----------



## sbE (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



D1985 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage. Ich hab die Chance einen Bach zu beangeln wo es auch größere Forellen gibt. Man soll sich da schriftlich bewerben beim Vorstand, da es nur begrenzte Karten gibt. Wie sieht so eine Bewerbung aus....weiss das wer?



Ich kenne sowas von einem Fliegenfischerverein in meiner Nähe. Ich habe aber davon Abstand genommen, mangels Sympathie für diese Praktiken.


----------



## Kaka (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Fischt jemand vielleicht diese Wobbler als etwas größere Variante auf Forellen? Bzw. fischt sie jemand allgemein? Würde mich mal reizen die auszuprobieren.

Megabass X70-SP

http://deluxe-fishing.de/images/megabass/x70/i3.jpg


----------



## Seele (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wie immer wenn die Bafos bei uns Schonzeit haben, kommen sie in einen wahren Fressrausch. Gestern konnte ich beim Äschenfischen 12 Äschen und 8 Bafos landen. Gerade die Bafos waren zeckenfett gefressen und nehmen alles was ihnen vors Maul kommt. 
Auf hats Spaß gemacht, diese wunderschönen Tiere wieder in die Freiheit zu entlassen.


----------



## Seele (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Und noch ein paar


----------



## thomas1602 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri,

mir gefallen besonders die Bilder, die ins glasklare Wasser geschoßen sind. Äschen sind einfach traumhaft schöne Fische, werd am WE auch mit der Fliege losziehen.

 Auf was für Fliegen gingen bei dir die Äschen?


----------



## Seele (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Denen kannst doch alles vors Maul werfen. Hauptsache klein und gute Drift. 

Die Bilder sind nicht INS klare Wasser geschossen, sondern IM klaren Wasser


----------



## W-Lahn (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Seele, wie immer sehr geile Bilder! #6


----------



## kommfischi (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wo kann man denn noch auf äschen fischen, bei uns in hessen ist es ja jetzt gelaufen?
Wollte eigentl. nochmal mit der Fliege los...


----------



## Kaka (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die schönste Freude. Noch sieben Wochen, dann geht's hier wieder ab


----------



## Mainhatten (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Seele schrieb:


> Denen kannst doch alles vors Maul werfen. Hauptsache klein und gute Drift.
> 
> Die Bilder sind nicht INS klare Wasser geschossen, sondern IM klaren Wasser


Welche Kamera benutzt du?
Danke


----------



## Seele (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Für Fotoaufnahmen momentan ne Panasonic FT-5


----------



## thomas1602 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die schönste Freude. Noch sieben Wochen, dann geht's hier wieder ab


bei uns ist der 1.5. der Stichtag, also noch sehr sehr lange hin... |uhoh:


----------



## Ruti Island (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns fällt am 01.04. der Startschuss, Urlaub ist schon eingetragen.

Aber krass wie unterschiedlich die Schonzeiten sind.


----------



## sbE (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ist wirklich ulkig mit den Schonzeiten...ich muss auch noch bis zum 1.4. warten. Es gibt Jahre da empfinde ich sogar den 1.4. noch als recht früh (magere Fische)...wie halt der Winter war. Da habe ich sogar ein schlechtes Gewissen wenn ich 32er oder 33er entnehme.  

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seele (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns sind eigentlich die Meisten schon mit laichen druch. Konnte dieses Jahr extrem viele Fische beim Liebesspiel beobachten. Ob aber dann das Hochwasser jetzt so förderlich für die Brut ist, sei mal dahin gestellt.


----------



## Silverfish1 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Startschuss auch bei uns 1.4 es ist nicht zum aushalten ... Ich Deck mich schon mit neuen hardbaits ein als wenn es morgen los gehen würde. Ich kann es echt nicht mehr abwarten


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Seele schrieb:


> Bei uns sind eigentlich die Meisten schon mit laichen druch. Konnte dieses Jahr extrem viele Fische beim Liebesspiel beobachten. Ob aber dann das Hochwasser jetzt so förderlich für die Brut ist, sei mal dahin gestellt.



Welche Brut ?
Bachforellen haben ca. 420 Tagesgrade. Läuft also auf etwa 100 Tage bis zum Schlupf hinaus.( + Dottersackstadium wo sie ja auch im Flußgrund verbleiben)

Ist also sehr unwahrscheinlich das es schon Brut gibt.
Diese lange Zeit ist übrigens einer der Hauptgründe weshalb sich Bachforellen in 99% aller deutschen Flüsse nicht selbst erhalten können.


----------



## sbE (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Diese lange Zeit ist übrigens einer der Hauptgründe weshalb sich Bachforellen in 99% aller deutschen Flüsse nicht selbst erhalten können.



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. In unseren Gewässern reproduzieren sie sich selbst. Und von anderen Vereinen in meinem Bundesland (Thüringen) habe ich die gleiche Info. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seele (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Welche Brut ?
> Bachforellen haben ca. 420 Tagesgrade. Läuft also auf etwa 100 Tage bis zum Schlupf hinaus.( + Dottersackstadium wo sie ja auch im Flußgrund verbleiben)
> 
> Ist also sehr unwahrscheinlich das es schon Brut gibt.
> Diese lange Zeit ist übrigens einer der Hauptgründe weshalb sich Bachforellen in 99% aller deutschen Flüsse nicht selbst erhalten können.


 

Entschuldigung dass ich mich nicht genau über die Entwicklung der Bafo informiert habe. Aber auf deine 100 Tage läuft das dann sicher auch nicht raus weil wir bis Ende dieses Jahres sicher keine 4 Grad hatten #6
Des Weiteren hilft dir der Flussgrund herzlich wenig wenn der inklusive dir weggespült wird. Und ob man dann das Stadium dann Brut, Ei oder Dottersack nennt, ist völlig egal. Kaputt ist kaputt.


----------



## Nordangler (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Euch allen viel Spaß und Erfolg am Wasser im Jahr 2016.
Ich finde es toll, dass dieser Thread, sich immer noch großer Beliebtheit erfreut.

Also noch einmal Glückauf für dieses Jahr und ich freue mich auf eure Fotos und Berichte.

LG  Sven


----------



## Silverfish1 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Zum Glück endet in Bayern die Schonzeiten für die geliebten Bafos am 28.02 und ich habe es nicht weit bis ins Nachbarbundesland  für mich ist es einer der besten Threads im AB.


----------



## crisis (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die unter Euch, die noch etwas länger als bis zum 28.2. haben, beschäftigen sich vielleicht auch, wie ich, mit geistiger Tackle-Zusammenstellung.

Neben den obligatorischen neuen oder Ersatz-Wobblern will ich mir für den April (sooo lange noch!) eine neue Rolle zulegen. Um es interessant alias schwierig zu gestalten soll es eine 2000er werden. Dabei bin ich (fast schon leider => €€€) auf die Stella C 2000 SFI gestoßen. Natürlich doch schon eher High-End, zumindest was den Preis betrifft. Weiß jemand von Euch aus Erfahrung, wie viel 0,08 oder 0,10 Geflecht *tatsächlich* in etwa draufgeht?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Andal (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hab mal eben für einen Kollegen etwas Forellenfutter gebunden.


----------



## Kaka (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

1 Monat :m:m


----------



## Silverfish1 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Beste


----------



## Ruti Island (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

2 Monate [emoji19]


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Muss noch 1,5 Monate warten...eben noch die Sondererlaubnis für einen speziellen Abschnitt geholt für 77 Euro...fast so viel wie mein normaler Jahresbeitrag. Bin mal gespannt auf die Saison...die entscheidet, ob ich im Verein bleibe oder nicht.


----------



## Kaka (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



D1985 schrieb:


> Muss noch 1,5 Monate warten...eben noch die Sondererlaubnis für einen speziellen Abschnitt geholt für *77 Euro*...fast so viel wie mein normaler Jahresbeitrag. Bin mal gespannt auf die Saison...die entscheidet, ob ich im Verein bleibe oder nicht.



Das zahle ich hier für vier Tageskarten 

Billigste Karte meiner drei befischten Bäche kostet mich 17 € pro Tag. Jahreskarten gibts für kaum einen Bach, an dem ich fische (Bayern).


----------



## Andal (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Das zahle ich hier für vier Tageskarten
> 
> Billigste Karte meiner drei befischten Bäche kostet mich 17 € pro Tag. Jahreskarten gibts für kaum einen Bach, an dem ich fische (Bayern).



17,- € ist ja noch günstig. Schau da http://www.anglerbund-chiemsee.de/preise.php und ob dann auch wirklich (noch) Forellen drin sind, ist reine Glückssache.


----------



## Kaka (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Meinte ja nur im Vergleich 

Hier war ich auch schon: http://www.kfv-bad-aibling.com/index.php/mangfall.html

Aber das machen wir nur 1 oder 2 mal im Jahr, da sehr schön mit der Wathose. Jedoch fast nur Regenbogenforellen. Trotzdem sehr schön dort zu fischen. Aber 40 € am Tag ist schon heavy.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hier wäre es auch ab 1. März möglich.
 vor April geh ich aber kaum. die Fische bestehen nur aus Kopf und Schwanz, haben noch nen Haufen Egel dranhängen und beissen auf alles.


----------



## Silverfish1 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Zahle an der Sinn in Bayern 25 eur für die Tageskarte.


----------



## Andal (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Meinte ja nur im Vergleich
> 
> Hier war ich auch schon: http://www.kfv-bad-aibling.com/index.php/mangfall.html
> 
> Aber das machen wir nur 1 oder 2 mal im Jahr, da sehr schön mit der Wathose. Jedoch fast nur Regenbogenforellen. Trotzdem sehr schön dort zu fischen. Aber 40 € am Tag ist schon heavy.



Die Mangfall gilt ja auch als fließender Forellenpuff.


----------



## Kaka (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Mangfall gilt ja auch als fließender Forellenpuff.



Yep, trotzdem ist es dort schön zu fischen finde ich.

Aber die Chiemseeseite hat ja auch richtig schöne Strecken dabei. Gleich mal abgespeichert. Immer gern mal was Neues #6

Kannst du da was bestimmtes empfehlen? Du bist doch ursprünglich Bayer, wenn ich das richtig verfolgt habe?!


----------



## Andal (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So richtig geil wäre die Mangfall ja zwischen Tegernsee und Feldkirchen Westerham. Aber da geht halt gleich gar nichts für Gastangler.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Das zahle ich hier für vier Tageskarten
> 
> Billigste Karte meiner drei befischten Bäche kostet mich 17 € pro Tag. Jahreskarten gibts für kaum einen Bach, an dem ich fische (Bayern).



Tag kostet hier 4 Euro  Ihr zahlt zwar deutlich mehr, habt aber auch die deutlich besseren Fische, wenn ich das richtig verfolgt hab. Hier ist zu 90% untermaßig, wenn man mal halbwegs vernünftige Forellen fängt, dann so 30 / 31 / 32 / 33cm...und alles ab 35 ist ziemlich selten.


----------



## yukonjack (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Yep, trotzdem ist es dort schön zu fischen finde ich.
> 
> Aber die Chiemseeseite hat ja auch richtig schöne Strecken dabei. Gleich mal abgespeichert. Immer gern mal was Neues #6
> 
> Kannst du da was bestimmtes empfehlen? Du bist doch ursprünglich Bayer, wenn ich das richtig verfolgt habe?!



nobody is perfect..........


----------



## Kaka (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



yukonjack schrieb:


> nobody is perfect..........



Hey 

Wobei, ein richtiger Bayer bin ich auch nicht. Bayerisch-Schwaben :m


----------



## Andal (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



> Kannst du da was bestimmtes empfehlen? Du bist doch ursprünglich Bayer, wenn ich das richtig verfolgt habe?!



Wenn dann die Tirole Ache. Für die kleineren Bäche des SAC kriegst du kaum Karten, die Kontingente reichen noch nicht mal für die Mitglieder.


----------



## felixR (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich zahle bei uns für salmonidengewässer 15 Euro fürs Jahr, also April bis September.  Dafür kann ich ziemlich viele Gewässer befischen, müsste mal zählen wie viel es wirklich sind. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaka (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



felixR schrieb:


> Ich zahle bei uns für salmonidengewässer *15 Euro fürs Jahr*, also April bis September.  Dafür kann ich ziemlich viele Gewässer befischen, müsste mal zählen wie viel es wirklich sind.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk



Neid


----------



## -iguana (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Davon kann ich ja nur träumen.
 abgesehen dass es bei uns so gut wie keine Tages oder Jahreskarten für Forellengewässer gibt (nordöstliches Bayern) bezahle ich für meine ca. 2,2 km lange Teilstrecke der schwarzen Laar 400€/Jahr! :c
 Aber wer Forellenangeln will muss bei uns blechen...

 Gruß Tom


----------



## JasonP (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



-iguana schrieb:


> bezahle ich für meine ca. 2,2 km lange Teilstrecke der schwarzen Laar 400€/Jahr! :c
> Aber wer Forellenangeln will muss bei uns blechen...


 
|bigeyes Puhh, ob es mir das wert wäre...


----------



## Seele (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



JasonP schrieb:


> |bigeyes Puhh, ob es mir das wert wäre...


 

Wenns ne geile Strecke ist wären mir sogar 600 Euro wert |supergri


----------



## Ruti Island (4. Februar 2016)

Aber 2,2 km ist jetzt nicht die Welt. Wenn da viele angeln ist da schnell alles tot.


----------



## thomas1602 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

2,2 km sind echt nicht viel, da kann man sich auch schnell auf den Senkel gehen, wenn da gleichzeitig 3 Leute fischen wollen.

Bei uns ist es mit dem Salmoniden-Schein recht gut gelöst, aber der Preis ist halt, dass ne 35er schon ein großer Fisch ist.


----------



## Seele (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also bei uns spielt sich die Hauptfischerei auf rund 500-800m ab, aber Probleme gibts nicht wirklich.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



thomas1602 schrieb:


> Bei uns ist es mit dem Salmoniden-Schein recht gut gelöst, aber der Preis ist halt, dass ne 35er schon ein großer Fisch ist.



Auf meiner Vereinsstrecke von ca. 10km ist das ähnlich. 35cm ist ein guter Fisch, alles über 40 kann man als gross bezeichnen.
Trotzdem ist mir das viel lieber als bei manchen Nachbarn, weil ich weiss das die Fische alle natürlich abgewachsen sind (nur Brutbesatz).
Nur ein paar km flussabwärts siehts anders aus, da werden etwa bis Mai nur dicke Prügel gefangen und dann ist Sense. Alles der berühmt-berüchtigte Frühjahrsbesatz ! Und das bei astronomischen Tageskartenpreisen. 3,5 Tageskarten würden mich dort soviel kosten, wie der gesamte Jahresbeitrag im Verein...
Ist also alles eine Frage der Prioritätensetzung .


----------



## Seele (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Auf meiner Vereinsstrecke von ca. 10km ist das ähnlich. 35cm ist ein guter Fisch, alles über 40 kann man als gross bezeichnen.
> Trotzdem ist mir das viel lieber als bei manchen Nachbarn, weil ich weiss das die Fische alle natürlich abgewachsen sind (nur Brutbesatz).
> Nur ein paar km flussabwärts siehts anders aus, da werden etwa bis Mai nur dicke Prügel gefangen und dann ist Sense. Alles der berühmt-berüchtigte Frühjahrsbesatz ! Und das bei astronomischen Tageskartenpreisen. 3,5 Tageskarten würden mich dort soviel kosten, wie der gesamte Jahresbeitrag im Verein...
> Ist also alles eine Frage der Prioritätensetzung .


 
Seit doch froh so etwas zu haben. Mit angepasstem Gerät macht doch sowas viel mehr Spaß und wenn man mal auf Dicke will kann man sich ja immer noch irgendwo eine TK holen.


----------



## thomas1602 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Alles in allem fiinde ich das so auch besser, aber ihr wisst doch wie es ist, man will halt auchmal ne Große fangen. 

Wenn man sich dann aber mal hier ne 48er erarbeitet hat, wie ich vor 2 Jahren, da freut man sich halb scheckig, selbst jetz muss ich noch lächeln, wenn ich an den Fisch zurückdenke.
Letztes Jahr hab ich ihn leider nicht mehr gesehen/gefangen, da war er dann wohl beim Falschen so unvorsichtig.


----------



## hirschkaefer (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist mir das viel lieber als bei manchen Nachbarn, weil ich weiss das die Fische alle natürlich abgewachsen sind (nur Brutbesatz).



Manchmal geht´s halt nicht anders, wenn ein gewisser Angeldruck, schwarze Pest, Mink und Barsch vor Ort sind. Was soll denn da natürlich abwachsen? Da wird halt Brut UND 30+/- besetzt. Etwas von der Brut wird durchkommen und selbst von den besetzten größeren schaffen es ja einige. Hab hier in der Nähe ne BaFo, die ist 50+/_. Die hab ich schon seit ein paar Jahren in ihrem Revier beobachtet. Es hatte halt noch keiner Erfolg.


----------



## Andal (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So gesehen ist es ja ein Jammern auf hohem Niveau. Im Süden sind die Preise deftiger, dafür die Fische größer. Im Norden durchschnittlich umgekehrt, wobei es da ja auch teure und gute Strecken geben soll. Unter dem Strich ist es aber noch relativ erträglich, was genommen und geboten wird.

Aber was sollen die Österreicher und Slowenen sagen? Da geht es dann richtig zur Sache und Erlaubnisscheine sind obendrein meistens auch noch an Übernachtungen in eher unpreiswerten Herbergen gekoppelt. Da wird schnell ein jeder Fisch zur sprichwörtlichen "Goldforelle"!


----------



## xbsxrvxr (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

oh man, da ist mir mein "forellenpuff"-ostsee doch lieber...
40€ die jahreskarte und fast unendlich viel platz...(und ein paar fische gibt´s da auch)


----------



## Andal (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



observer schrieb:


> oh man, da ist mir mein "forellenpuff"-ostsee doch lieber...
> 40€ die jahreskarte und fast unendlich viel platz...(und ein paar fische gibt´s da auch)



Ist ja alles irgendwie das gleiche.


----------



## destoval (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Andal schrieb:


> Aber was sollen die Österreicher und Slowenen sagen? Da geht es dann richtig zur Sache und Erlaubnisscheine sind obendrein meistens auch noch an Übernachtungen in eher unpreiswerten Herbergen gekoppelt. Da wird schnell ein jeder Fisch zur sprichwörtlichen "Goldforelle"!



Da hab ich vor ein paar Wochen auch nicht schlecht gestaunt. Unser Hotel für den Skiurlaub hat auf der Webseite auch Angebote für Bafo Angeln im Zillertal (Sommer) zu einem sehr deftigem Preis, 3 Übernachtungen mit HP und 3 Angeltage um die 700€ (Wir haben nur etwas mehr für 7 Übernachtungen HP mit 6 Tage Skipass bezahlt).

Hab dann dort angerufen und nachgefragt warum das so teuer ist. Angeblich sind fast 2/3 des Preises nur für die 3 Angeltage und das wäre noch günstig denn wenn ich als Privatperson einzeln 3 Tageskarten kaufen würde, käme ich mit 700€ nicht hin |bigeyes 

Keine Ahnung ob das stimmt, hab dann auch nicht weiter recherchiert.

Aber der Fluss/Bach der sich da durchs Tal schlängelt sieht schon traumhaft aus :k


----------



## Andal (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die haben dich nicht angelogen.


----------



## Ruti Island (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Als positives Beispiel sehe ich immer in Eisenach die zwei Vereine, die jeweils lange Strecken von Hörsel und Nesse bewirtschaften. Dort gibt es einen super Bestand an Bachforellen (auch >60cm) und die Mitgliedschaft kostet unter 100€. Tageskarten kosten allerdings auch 20€.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Seele schrieb:


> Seit doch froh so etwas zu haben. Mit angepasstem Gerät macht doch sowas viel mehr Spaß und wenn man mal auf Dicke will kann man sich ja immer noch irgendwo eine TK holen.



Jo, klar ich sagte ja mir sind meine Vereinsbäche weitaus lieber, als ein Fließwasserpuff. vor allem weil es wegen der gesunden Altersstruktur die ganze Saison über Fische gibt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bald gehts los  In diesem Jahr probiere ich auch einen neuen Bach aus. Habe ich zufällig gefunden...die Gastkarte (50 / Jahr) hole ich mir die Tage ab. Der Gewässerwart hatte heute leider keine Zeit.

Da sind neben Bachforellen u. a. sogar Meerforellen (darf man aber nicht entnehmen), Hechte, Aale und Quappen drin. Die Forellen werden da aber wohl etwas im Hintergrund stehen. Aal, Hecht und vor allem Quappe werden da eher meine Hauptfische sein.


----------



## west1 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



D1985 schrieb:


> Bald gehts los



Noch 21 mal schlafen. :q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mehr...bei uns ab 16. März, aber ich versuch es positiv zu sehn.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



D1985 schrieb:


> Bald gehts los  In diesem Jahr probiere ich auch einen neuen Bach aus. Habe ich zufällig gefunden...die Gastkarte (50 / Jahr) hole ich mir die Tage ab. Der Gewässerwart hatte heute leider keine Zeit.
> 
> Da sind neben Bachforellen u. a. sogar Meerforellen (darf man aber nicht entnehmen), Hechte, Aale und Quappen drin. Die Forellen werden da aber wohl etwas im Hintergrund stehen. Aal, Hecht und vor allem Quappe werden da eher meine Hauptfische sein.




 Was ist das für ein Bach, kommt mir etwas bekannt vor??


----------



## _seabass_hunter (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Als positives Beispiel sehe ich immer in Eisenach die zwei Vereine, die jeweils lange Strecken von Hörsel und Nesse bewirtschaften. Dort gibt es einen super Bestand an Bachforellen (auch >60cm) und die Mitgliedschaft kostet unter 100€. Tageskarten kosten allerdings auch 20€.



Die Jahreskarten sind nicht mehr erhältlich|evil:


----------



## Ruti Island (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch Mitgliedschaft [emoji6]


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Zeebaars-Hunter schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Bach, kommt mir etwas bekannt vor??



Täuscht bestimmt. Der Bach liegt im Raum Hannover / Wunstorf und mündet in die Leine


----------



## _seabass_hunter (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dachte schon der liegt in der Nähe v. Arnsberg


----------



## Krabat_11 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



west1 schrieb:


> Noch 21 mal schlafen. :q



echt? noch so oft?


----------



## thomas1602 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich zähl die Tage bis zum 1. Mai noch nicht |bigeyes

Na mal schaun, wenn das Wetter wärmer wird, werd ich mit der Fliege auf Döbel gehen, ist nicht das selbe, aber ein guter Ersatz. #h


----------



## Bazinga (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich Klinke mich auch mal in das Thema ein, weil ich vor der Haustüre ein tolles Bafo Vereinsgewässer habe. Teils Bafos und schöne fette Äschen  

Wir besetzen hier nur Brut zusätzlich und haben einen tollen Bestand. 
Letzte Saison konnte ich eine fette 47er landen! 

Wir befischen einen Teil mit Kukö und einen Flyonly Bereich. 
Ich Zähl auch schon die Tage: Am 1. März starten wir hier in die Saison und ich hoffe ich kann diesen Thread auch mit ein paar schönen Fotos bereichern!


----------



## Jean (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dieses Jahr schon am 29.2....


----------



## Bazinga (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Jean schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr schon am 29.2....



Stimmt 

Hab mir für dieses Jahr die Aschen rausgeguckt. Letztes Jahr nur eine einzige auf Fliege gehakt und leider kurz vorm Landen versammelt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



D1985 schrieb:


> Mehr...bei uns ab 16. März, aber ich versuch es positiv zu sehn.



Habe eben meine Gastkarte geholt  Neben dem Hauptbach darf ich sogar einen kleinen Nebenbach + einen kleinen Graben beangeln #6

UND....im Gegensatz zu meinem Vereinsbach muss ich nicht auf den 16.03. warten. Da gehts schon am 16.02. los...gepriesen sei der Herr :m


----------



## Deep Down (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns wurde das Mindestmaß für Bafos ab 2016 erstmal auf 38cm hochgesetzt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

38 ist schon heftig. Dann dürfte ich bei uns am Vereinsbach vielleicht 1-2 Fische mitnehmen im Jahr. Beim neuen Bach sinds nur 25cm Mindestmaß....aber unter 30 würde ich nicht mitnehmen.


----------



## Kaka (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Eeeendlich ist es bald soweit. Gute Woche noch. Ich halts kaum mehr aus. Endlich wieder an die Bäche zum Sonnenaufgang. Traumhaft #6


----------



## Krabat_11 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



D1985 schrieb:


> 38 ist schon heftig. Dann dürfte ich bei uns am Vereinsbach vielleicht 1-2 Fische mitnehmen im Jahr. Beim neuen Bach sinds nur 25cm Mindestmaß....aber unter 30 würde ich nicht mitnehmen.



Also bei uns sind es 50cm.....


----------



## Bazinga (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Grad ne Ladung schlanke Gufis und ein paar Streamer besorgt und die Ruten fertig montiert. Ich freu mich schon auf den Tag wenn ich sie morgens in den Kofferraum packe und ein ganzes Jahr damit spazieren fahre  

Weil man könnte ja doch mal da 5min dort ein paar Würfe nach Feierabend


----------



## Steff-Peff (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

3 Tage noch 
Die Fliegendosen quellen über und das Wetter hat von wochenlangem Regen auf Sonnenschein geschaltet. Wenn es so bleibt, geht es am Dienstag ans Wasser.
So long
Steff


----------



## Kaka (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei mir sagt der Wetterbericht für kommende Woche nichts gutes. Egal, Urlaub ist genommen. Also gehts sicher auch mal den einen oder anderen Tag ans Wasser.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bin schon auf die Berichte gespannt. Ich war gestern beim Forellenbach...nur um mal zu schauen wies momentan ausschaut. Interessant ist, das sich die Beschaffenheit jedes Jahr ändert. Es haben sich u. a. neue Gumpen gebildet...das Ufer (Erde), wo ich letztes Jahr stehen konnte ist sehr zurück gegangen und es wurden Steine freigespült. Auch die versunkenen Äste usw. sind alle weg.


----------



## RayZero (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bin hier im Zillertal beim Skifahren. Hier hat es tolle Alpenbäche und Gebirgsseen. Leider keine Angel dabei [emoji16]


----------



## Bazinga (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So wie das Wetter aussieht wirds ein ziemlich ekliger Saisonstart, mein Gewässer ist 
Extrem eingetrübt. 
Also lass ich die Nymphen heute noch zuhause und werd auf Gummifische zurückgreifen.

Noch 4 1/2 Stunden dann ist Feierabend dann gehts ab an den Bach


----------



## hirschkaefer (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Bazinga schrieb:


> Noch 4 1/2 Stunden dann ist Feierabend dann gehts ab an den Bach



 Noch 4 1/2 Wochen. Dann geht´s ab an den Bach.....


----------



## Bazinga (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Noch 4 1/2 Wochen. Dann geht´s ab an den Bach.....



Positiv sehen. Dann ists Wetter vielleicht etwas besser.


----------



## Welpi (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Noch 4 1/2 Wochen. Dann geht´s ab an den Bach.....



Noch 8 Wochen.... :c:c


----------



## Promachos (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Welpi schrieb:


> Noch 8 Wochen.... :c:c



Wer bietet mehr?:m

Gruß Promachos

P.S. Egal, ob 8 Stunden oder 8 Wochen: Ich wünsche euch allen einen erfolgreichen Saisonstart!


----------



## Bazinga (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Promachos schrieb:


> Wer bietet mehr?:m
> 
> Gruß Promachos
> 
> P.S. Egal, ob 8 Stunden oder 8 Wochen: Ich wünsche euch allen einen erfolgreichen Saisonstart!



Ich war grad meine Saison eröffnen |supergri 
Leider wars deutlich zu kalt um ein paar schöne Fotos zu schießen. 
Dafür konnte ich satte 5 Forellen erwischen richtig gierig die kleinen  

Nach 1 1/2 Stunden war aber Feierabend weil mir die Griffel abgefrorenen sind. :m 

So kanns aber weiter gehen


----------



## Steff-Peff (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Werde mir den Start Morgen verkneifen. Schneit wieder und ist a---kalt #c
Was soll´s, dann halt die nächsten Tage mal.
Gruß 
Steff

PS: Petri aber allen, die los machen


----------



## Kaka (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das ist zum Kotzen. Da nimmt man Urlaub und dann dreht plötzlich das Wetter durch. 

Heute ein paar Stunden draußen gewesen, nass bis auf die Unterhose. Ein paar Fische gabs trotzdem. Leider ohne Bilder, da es wie gesagt gekübelt hat. 

Morgen solls wenigstens nur schneien, da wird man (hoffentlich) nicht so nass.

Saisonbeginn hätte ich mir schöner vorgestellt. Aber egal, Hauptsache es geht los #6


----------



## Bazinga (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Das ist zum Kotzen. Da nimmt man Urlaub und dann dreht plötzlich das Wetter durch.
> 
> Heute ein paar Stunden draußen gewesen, nass bis auf die Unterhose. Ein paar Fische gabs trotzdem. Leider ohne Bilder, da es wie gesagt gekübelt hat.
> 
> ...



Mir hats heute auch schon gereicht. Bei uns hats mal gut 15cm hingeschmissen da vergeht einem echt der Spaß. 

Ich nehm zum Forellenangeln immer Ostern frei. Da reicht dann meistens ne leichte Jacke. Trotzdem schön wieder ein paar Forellen zu drillen.


----------



## Niklas1802 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mich wundert es, dass ihr zu Saisonbeginn schon immer so gut fangt. Bei mir geht es immer am 16.03 los und selbst da fange ich anfangs meist noch gar nichts :q. Treffe andere Angler auch frühstens ab April. Werde aber trotzdem wie jedes Jahr 1-2 Stunden nach der Arbeit losziehen auch wenn ich wahrscheinlich nichts fangen werde |rolleyes


----------



## Kaka (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Naja, ich bin anfangs an Strecken, die besetzt werden. Da ist es nicht so schwer. Die schönen Strecken befische ich auch erst später im Jahr.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bin auch mal gespannt was am 16. geht. Vom Besatz maßiger Forellen kann ich nur träumen...bei uns kommt Ende des Jahres immer nur Kleinfisch ins Wasser.


----------



## Seele (1. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich wollte eigentlich am Wochenende auch in die Saison starten, vermute aber ganz schwer, dass mir der Schnee einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht. Zumindest das im Schnee gebundene Wasser wenn er schmilzt


----------



## Silverfish1 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich wüsche allen die heute wieder den Bafos nachstellen dürfen viel Erfolg und Spaß selbst bei so schwierigen Bedingungen. Hier in Hessen müssen wir noch ein Monat warten aber die bayrische Grenze ist nicht weit so werde ich je nach Wetter mitte Maerz mal ein Angeltag in Bayern planen )


----------



## Kaka (1. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute geht was. Wunderschön im Schnee ohne neuen Niederschlag.


----------



## Seele (1. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri, vermute mal du warst am Lochbach, weil da sind anscheined extrem viele Saiblinge rein gekommen. Hat aber ne nette Farbe.


----------



## Kaka (1. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Yep. Von haunstetten hab ich es gewusst, aber am 2er wundert mich es.


----------



## randio (1. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dann mal Petri und lass dir die Fische schmecken! 
Schöne Fischkes für diese Bedingungen.


----------



## Inni (1. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Soo gemein, wir müssen bis Mai warten ..... |gr:


----------



## Seele (1. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also ich wollte ja eigentlich nicht raus gehen, aber irgendwie musste ich doch noch 30min raus gehen. Gab dann 8 recht kleine Forellen und deshalb hab ich mich auch recht schnell wieder verzipfelt. 
Highlight war mein erster Wurf der Saison, keine 2 Sekunden im Wasser und schon war ich um einen Zopf ärmer. Ich nenn es einfach mal Eingewöhnungsphase


----------



## ajotas (1. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

und für den Fall, dass du die Fische nicht entnimmst, verzichte bitte auf Fotos, auf denen die Fische im Schnee liegen...


----------



## glavoc (1. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich bin heute (wie viele andere auch, manche sogar schon gestern^^) raus. Wetter war schön, bei Sonnenschein  ). Gab relativ guten Fischkontakt, standen noch tief. Leicht angetrübtes Wasser. Viele Bachflokrebse/Gammarus im Magen...Diese mußte mitgehen:


----------



## Kaka (1. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Seele zu den Kleinen 

Und Petri glavoc. Lass sie dir schmecken! #6


----------



## glavoc (1. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zurück Kaka und Seele und  auch für alle anderen Fänger!


----------



## Dakarangus (1. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Niklas1802 schrieb:


> Mich wundert es, dass ihr zu Saisonbeginn schon immer so gut fangt. Bei mir geht es immer am 16.03 los und selbst da fange ich anfangs meist noch gar nichts :q.




So ist das bei mir auch... |kopfkrat


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Inni schrieb:


> Soo gemein, wir müssen bis Mai warten ..... |gr:



Ich in Mittelfranken auch. Trag's mit Fassung


----------



## florianparske (2. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> So ist das bei mir auch... |kopfkrat


Dann wurden bei euch wahrscheinlich auch (noch) keine fangfähigen Fische mit verkrüppelten Flossen eingesetzt...

Die wilden Bachforellen beißen Anfang der Saison halt nicht so schnell / agressiv, wie die gemästeten Pellet-Fische...

Gruß
Florian


----------



## glavoc (2. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



florianparske schrieb:


> Die wilden Bachforellen beißen Anfang der Saison halt nicht so schnell / agressiv, wie die gemästeten Pellet-Fische...



Na ja, da hab`ich andere Erfahrungswerte...wie gesagt halt sehr tief oder nix 
lg


----------



## thomas1602 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

schöne Bilder, ein Danke an euch, das tut einem die Zeit bis 1.5. gut vetreiben, auch wenn einen die Bilder schon ganz schön heiß machen .

Ich werd wohl mit der Fliege an die freigegebenen Gewässer gehen und versuchen Döbel und Co zu überlisten. Wobei ich echt keine Erfahrungen habe an der Elbe mit der Fliege zu angeln, aber gibt ja noch ein paar mehr....|wavey:

Besonders chic find ich den Saibling, die sind bei uns nicht so verbreitet und da habe ich letztes Jahr erst meinen ersten und einzigen gefangen.


----------



## Seele (2. März 2016)

Ich hab noch paar Fotos gestern gemacht. Sind zwar keine Bafos, aber ich war ja trozdem auf Bafopirsch


----------



## Silverfish1 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Seele, die sehen aber trotzdem ganz schick aus, schöne Zeichnung.


----------



## ado (2. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wenn wir schon bei Beifängen sind, ich hätte neben dem Zielfisch auch noch einen  coolen Beifang! Ist denke ich meine PB Äsche wobei ich sie nicht gemessen habe um sie möglichst schnell im Wasser zu Releasen. Schätze den Fisch auf Ende 40 - Anfang 50. Und richtig fett war sie auch!


----------



## thomas1602 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



ado schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon bei Beifängen sind, ich hätte neben dem Zielfisch auch noch einen  coolen Beifang! Ist denke ich meine PB Äsche wobei ich sie nicht gemessen habe um sie möglichst schnell im Wasser zu Releasen. Schätze den Fisch auf Ende 40 - Anfang 50. Und richtig fett war sie auch!


schöner Fisch, ev war sie ja voller Roggen. 
Ich glaub die sollten demnächst ablaichen, ev weiß es ja einer genauer


----------



## ado (2. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Müsste kurz vorm Ablaichen sein. Aber ist definitiv auch schon ein ziemlich alter Fisch.


----------



## Bazinga (2. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



florianparske schrieb:


> Dann wurden bei euch wahrscheinlich auch (noch) keine fangfähigen Fische mit verkrüppelten Flossen eingesetzt...
> 
> Die wilden Bachforellen beißen Anfang der Saison halt nicht so schnell / agressiv, wie die gemästeten Pellet-Fische...
> 
> ...



Dem muss ich wieder sprechen bei uns wird meistens nicht pünktlich zum 1. besetzt und die "wilden" beißen sehr vehemend am Anfang der Saison. 
Finde es sogar gut das nicht gleich besetzt wird weil man so direkt ne bessere Chance hat an den markanten Stellen erfolgreich zu sein ohne das bereits im Nirvana die Satzforellen auf den Köder prügeln.


----------



## hirschkaefer (2. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also hier hab ich das Gefühl, dass erst viele Äschen (leider in der Schonzeit) beißen, dann kommen die Besatzforellen (weil die einfach nur alles fressen was vors Maul kommt) und dann die Wilden....

@Ado. Petri zu dieser echt geilen Äsche! Ein schöner Brocken.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Also hier hab ich das Gefühl, dass erst viele Äschen (leider in der Schonzeit) beißen, dann kommen die Besatzforellen (weil die einfach nur alles fressen was vors Maul kommt) und dann die Wilden....
> 
> @Ado. Petri zu dieser echt geilen Äsche! Ein schöner Brocken.



Deshalb sind Äschengewässer im Idealfall ja auch bis zum 1. Mai nicht zugänglich. Bei uns sammeln sie sich noch in den Gumpen, heisst die Laichzeit hat noch nicht begonnen.

P.S. der Fisch ist ein Rogner, schon ziemlich voll mit Laich.


----------



## Tobi92 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns wurden auch schon die ersten Laichäschen gefangen, geht so langsam los.


----------



## ado (3. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wieso sollte man ein Gewässer wie den Lech bis 1.5. sperren? 
Dann kann man ihn gleich gesperrt lassen weil danach die Barben und Nasen ablaichen.
Nein mal im Ernst ich versuche den Fischarten die gerade im Laichgeschäft sind so gut es geht aus dem Weg zu gehen. Deshalb Fische ich nicht mit der Nymphe oder Naturködern aktuell. Aber Streamer, Spinner, kleine Gummifische und Wobbler sehe ich jetzt nicht als typischen Äschenköder an. 
Dieser schöne Fisch war einfach ein Zufallsfang, ich hab mich drüber gefreut und dank fehlendem Widerhaken konnte der Fisch schnellstens wieder in sein Element entlassen werden und sich wieder dem Laichgeschäft widmen.


----------



## man1ac (4. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute losgewesen, lief echt gut, sogar meinen ersten Bachsaibling!


----------



## bayerman (4. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an Alle, schöne Fische,

 bei mir gabs heut zur Saisoneröffnung ne fette 39 Bachi.
 War leider nicht mehr drin heute bei schwierigen Bedingungen.

 Für mein kleines Gewässer ist das ein guter Fang, also perfekter Start


----------



## glavoc (4. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ebenfalls auch von mir ein Petri in die Runde!
war wieder mal am Bächle ond siehe da, schöne Bachforellen haben sich an die KuKö`rangetraut:


----------



## Laichzeit (4. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hübsche Trutten, Nummer drei hat ja eine Riesen-Fettflosse.
Ich kann leider erst Anfang April zuschlagen.


----------



## Ruti Island (5. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Leute, sind super Fische dabei!

@glavoc ist das die SG 3D Mayfly Nymph?

Hab mir vor einiger Zeit auch mal 2 besorgt und bin gespannt wie und ob die ab dem 01.04. fangen [emoji6]


----------



## glavoc (5. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Ruti Island
Danke und ja^^
lg


----------



## Seele (6. März 2016)

Leider ne gute Bafo vorvor dem Kescher verloren. War aber auch nicht die richte Rute für diese Strömung, aber ich musste sie testen  
Hab euch trotzdem zwei schnelle Fotos geschossen


----------



## hirschkaefer (6. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Seele schrieb:


> Leider ne gute Bafo vorvor dem Kescher verloren. War aber auch nicht die richte Rute für diese Strömung, aber ich musste sie testen
> Hab euch trotzdem zwei schnelle Fotos geschossen



Bei euch gibt´s aber auch viele Refos. |kopfkrat Werden die bei euch besetzt? Ich muss noch knapp vier Wochen warten, aber das Ende naht!


----------



## Silverfish1 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Richtig fett sind die beiden und sehen auch top aus.


----------



## Seele (6. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Bei euch gibt´s aber auch viele Refos. |kopfkrat Werden die bei euch besetzt? Ich muss noch knapp vier Wochen warten, aber das Ende naht!



Ja Refos haben wir sehr viele. Muss aber sagen gerade heute haben die schon extrem Spaß gemacht, weil sie gnadenlose Fluchten lieferten



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Richtig fett sind die beiden und sehen auch top aus.



Hab gerade extra noch geschaut ob ich auch auf dem Bild war wegen "die beiden" :vik:


----------



## hirschkaefer (6. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Seele schrieb:


> Hab gerade extra noch geschaut ob ich auch auf dem Bild war wegen "die beiden" :vik:



Herrrrlich!!!! :q:q:q


----------



## Silverfish1 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Haha  ne außer deiner Hand war nicht viel zu sehen. Aber ich achte auch mehr auf die Fische


----------



## motocross11 (8. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hatte Heute beruflich in Niedersachsen zu tun und hab meine UL Rute mit ins Auto gepackt. Bin dann noch ne kleinen Umweg gefahren um ein wenig zu angeln. Hat ganz gut geklappt. Es gab 7 Bachforellen und 2 Regenbogenforellen. 3 Bachforellen waren 40, 41 und 42cm, der Rest so zwischen 25 und 30cm. Hat enorm Spaß gemacht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Silverfish1 (8. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri ! Bei bestem Wetter wie es scheint


----------



## Kaka (8. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Richtig tolle Fische! Super. Petri!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (8. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Superbafos Motocross, dickes Petri #6.
Schön das ein paar saubere den Weg hier her finden.


----------



## glavoc (9. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri!..aus`m schwäbischem nach Niedersachsen.


----------



## Seele (10. März 2016)

Ja wenn keiner Bafos postet, dann übernehme ich das halt. Nicht groß, aber immerhin. 


Und ihr schaut die Bafo jetzt gefälligst auf dem Kopf an, denn sie lässt sich nicht drehen


----------



## hirschkaefer (10. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Seele schrieb:


> Ja wenn keiner Bafos postet, dann übernehme ich das halt.



Na toll...noch 22 Tage :c


----------



## Silverfish1 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die gehen auch vorbei ;-) da hat die Bafo bestimmt blöd geschaut aus du sie auf den Kopf gedreht hast


----------



## Seele (11. März 2016)

Endlich kann ich euch mal eine schöne Bafo zeigen. Natürlich blieb die obligatorische Refo nicht aus


----------



## C&T (11. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ach man habt ihr es gut, bei uns in hessen noch 3 Wochen ich dreh durch...
Schöne Fische jungs, sieht nach einem guten Start aus!
Hat evtl jemand einen Rettungstip, z.B. Niedersachen oder Bayern(so bis 150km von Hessisch Lichtenau).
Gerne per Pn würde mich riesig freuen...


----------



## Kaka (12. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Zickig heute, die Viecher.


----------



## glavoc (12. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri!!  - ganz schön fetter Fisch.


----------



## cafechaos0 (12. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,
sehr schöne Fische.
Petri!!!


----------



## Deep Down (12. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu den schicken Bafos!

Wir dürfen ab Mittwoch los!

Lufttemperaturen am Tag von lediglich 3° lassen aber nicht so die richtige Euphorie aufkommen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gleich gehts los....warte nur noch bis die Sonne aufgeht. Denke aber irgendwie es wird ne Nullnummer.


----------



## Kaka (16. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri. Zock was raus.


----------



## Seele (16. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



D1985 schrieb:


> Gleich gehts los....warte nur noch bis die Sonne aufgeht. Denke aber irgendwie es wird ne Nullnummer.


 
Wärst doch gleich raus gegangen, die richtig dicken Bafos nutzen oft die Dämmerung bzw noch die letzte Dunkelheit um zu rauben. 

auf jedne Fall Petri und wir wollen Bafos sehen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War noch leicht dämmerig. Viel ging nicht, aber immerhin besser als gedacht. 

Eine Bachfo an einem kleinen Bacheinlauf gefangen und die andere Forelle unter einer Brücke. Da konnte ich sogar sehen, wie sie zugeschnappt hat. War recht vorsichtig...hat den Köder erst irgendwie angestupst, ist dann weg und ist kurz vor dem Ufer hinterher und schnappte endlich zu. Waren auch nur die 2 Kontakte.


----------



## Silverfish1 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri, lieber 2 als immer noch 2 Wochen warten zu müssen ;-)


----------



## Deep Down (16. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri in die Runde!

Schonzeitende......trotz des Rumunkens, es sei noch zu kalt und auf der Strecke seien vor mir schon drei Andere durch, sprangen an einem Busch zwischen den im Wasser hängenden Zweigen erst eine 44er und dann in einem Kolk noch eine 40er bei raus!









Eine Rechnung habe ich ab heute noch auf! Da bleibe ich die Tage noch dran!


----------



## C&T (16. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri jungs, kann sich schon sehen lassen!
Habt ihr es gut, sogar strecken zum spinnen.
Werde morgen mit der Fliege an die Lenne tingeln, leider bin ich noch nicht allzu versiert mit der Fliege, aber ich habe keine Strecke gefunden, die zum spinnen freigegeben ist.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri.

War heute auch nochmal spontan los. 2 kleine Bachforellen gesehen auf einer Strecke von etwa 3km! 

War auch an weit entfernten Stellen (Wald), aber es war nichts...auch nicht an den richtig tiefen Gumpen, Einmündung vom Bach usw. Letzten Sommer sah man ständig kleine Forellen und jetzt ist es wie tot.


----------



## C&T (17. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das war nix bei mir... 2 Forellen nur gesichtet und ein nachläufer, also mir kam es wie leergefegt vor...


----------



## bobbl (17. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Am 1. März gab es eine schöne 44er. Seitdem geht allerdings nichts mehr außer sehr kleinen Forellen.


----------



## grubenreiner (18. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

erstesmal die UL-kombo ausprobiert.


----------



## Seele (18. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Langsam werden Die Bafos scheints munter. Petri an alle Fänger.Besonders Grubenreiner hat ja zwei sehr schöne Exemplare überlisten können.


----------



## Laichzeit (18. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das ist 2 mal der selbe, dennoch Petri zur schönen Trutte.


----------



## grubenreiner (18. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das ist 2 mal der selbe, dennoch Petri zur schönen Trutte.



stimmt. nur einmal mit blitz und nachbelichtung, einmal ohne.


----------



## hirschkaefer (18. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schick schick und Petri! Noch zwei Wochen dann geht's auch hier wieder los. Muss gleich noch Urlaub beantragen. Besetzt wurde schon fleißig. Da kann ja nichts mehr schief gehen.


----------



## Seele (18. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das ist 2 mal der selbe, dennoch Petri zur schönen Trutte.


 

Muss ich dir recht geben, aber so genau hab ich beim ersten Blick nicht hingesehen.


----------



## Deep Down (18. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri!

Ich lege noch eine 45er von heute Nachmittag nach. 





Daneben gab es noch eine 36er und 30er.


----------



## RXXMxrcxl (18. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich kann auch endlich Vollzug melden...


----------



## Kaka (18. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Fettes Teil! Petri. Natürlich auch den anderen! #6


----------



## Kaka (19. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei mir gab's auch was richtig Fettes. Und dazu bisher eine schön gezeichnete Refo.


----------



## crisis (19. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Fürchterlich! Bei uns immer noch 2 Wochen. Petri an alle Fänger der tollen Forellen.

 Hab mich heute mit unverantwortlicher Selbstbefriedigung mit FliFi Equipment eingedeckt. Das macht Entzug mit Einem!!


----------



## Eisenkneter (20. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nicht schlecht die Bafo. So früh im Jahr und schon so mollig auf den Rippen.
Unsere sind nur großer KOpf und ansonsten sehr schlank.


----------



## hirschkaefer (20. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

oh man oh man....wird zeit daß es los geht. bin gerade wach geworden und hab echt von fetten forellen geträumt. ich mach mir langsam sorgen


----------



## Kaka (20. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mal was zur Technik. Die Viecher stehen ja noch sehr tief. Ich angle eigentlich immer mit Wobblern, habe gestern aber auch mal Gummi drangehängt und ihn über den Grund gejiggt. Hat sehr gut funktioniert. Aber natürlich auch einige Hänger/Abrisse. Jetzt überlege ich auch am Bach mal das Texas Rig auszuprobieren. Macht das noch jemand auf der Bachforellenjagd? Klappt das?


----------



## Ruti Island (20. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich so ähnlich. Mit Cheburashkas und dann verschiedenen Craws am Wide Gap. 
Bin mir nämlich nicht so sicher ob die Forellen dieses Klack-Geräusch vom T-Rig mögen.
Ich muss sagen, dass es schon viele Fehlbisse gibt, weil die Forellen ja ein kleines Maul haben.


----------



## Steff-Peff (20. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War vorhin das erste mal los. Zweiter Wurf brachte gleich die erste Rotgetupfte der Saison. Insgesamt 2 Bafos, 2 Rainies und 3 Aussteiger in knapp 2 h. Zumindest nicht geschneidert 
Gruß 
Steff


----------



## Seele (20. März 2016)

War ja klar was es bei mir wieder gab. Langsam könnten schon mal paar mehr Bafos beißen


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht die Bafo. So früh im Jahr und schon so mollig auf den Rippen.
> Unsere sind nur großer KOpf und ansonsten sehr schlank.



Schon mal von Pellets gehört ?

Absolut normal wenn sie bei euch noch schlank sind, überwinternde Bafos haben jetzt monatelang kaum was gefressen.
Bei uns hängen zudem an fast jedem Fisch noch Egel. Die fangen sie sich ein weil sie in den Weidenwurzeln die Schmelzwasserphasen aussitzen.


----------



## Deep Down (20. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri!

Heute gab es eine dunklere Bachschönheit mit 39cm.


----------



## Eisenkneter (20. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

wer wirft denn pellets in den bach?

wir reden doch hier nicht vom puffangeln oder rausangeln von satzforellen.

Wir reden von den helden im bach, die als Setzling ins wasser kamen (von naturlaichern trau ich mich gar nicht zu träumen), die dem kormoran entkommen, dem hochwasser getrotzt, dem hecht entflohen und den wurmbader ausgelacht haben.
fische für die man durchs gebüsch pirscht statt im klappstuhl zu sitzen.
Fische die man nur ganz zart vorm räuchern salzt. und nur ganz sachte mit neutralem holzrauch bestreichen lässt um den dezenten eigengeschmack nicht zu überdecken.
nicht irgendwelche mästschweine mit weissem, weichen fleisch dass man mit wacholder, zwiebeln, und weiss der geier was ersäufen muss damit es überhaut einen geschmackt hat. und meerettich. |supergri


nee, der fisch kommt ausm bach und ist dort scheffe. und daher ist er fett weil er die anderen mit den hohlen bäuchen frisst statt nach mückenlarven zu steigen.
Hoff ich doch.


----------



## jranseier (21. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Bin mir nämlich nicht so sicher ob die Forellen dieses Klack-Geräusch vom T-Rig mögen.



T-Rig funktioniert gut auf Forellen und mach dir keine Gedanken um das Klacken, Forellen hören relativ schlecht.

ranseier


----------



## grubenreiner (21. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Mal was zur Technik. Die Viecher stehen ja noch sehr tief. Ich angle eigentlich immer mit Wobblern, habe gestern aber auch mal Gummi drangehängt und ihn über den Grund gejiggt. Hat sehr gut funktioniert. Aber natürlich auch einige Hänger/Abrisse. Jetzt überlege ich auch am Bach mal das Texas Rig auszuprobieren. Macht das noch jemand auf der Bachforellenjagd? Klappt das?



T-rig nicht, aber ich nehm n Bleichschrot vorm Offset Haken mit entsprechendem Gummi drauf. funktioniert einwandfrei. Bei akuter Hängergefahr lasse ich Hakenknoten ein 1cm Schnur überstehen und mach da das Schrot drauf.


----------



## C&T (21. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mit offsethaken gibt es öfters fehlbisse, würde mal eher nach langschenkligen haken suche, funzt bei gummis bis 5cm top....


----------



## Silverfish1 (21. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Kaka ich glaube das funktioniert bestimmt auch sehr gut werde es dieses Jahr mal mit dem texas und Carolina rig versuchen um aus dem Carolina rig ein Texas rig zu machen nehme ich einfach ein guten recht rutschfesten gummistopper dann kannst du den abstand zwischen Köder und Gewicht variieren ohne die Montage zu wechseln ;-) Dann ein Creature bait dran und los geht's


----------



## Julian86 (22. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ist hier jemand aus Salzgitter der sich an der fuhse auskennt? Ich war gestern vom See bis flussabwärts bis zum reiter Hof unterwegs und war nicht sehr angetan. Alles sehr flach und kein fisch gesehen und auch kein kontakt. Habe zwei drei tiefere stellen gefunden aber da ist es kaum möglich mit kunstköder zu angeln. Wenn jemand Tipps hat wäre ich sehr dankbar. Petri


----------



## C&T (26. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da bei uns noch schonzeit ist, musste ich mir mal eine Gaststrecke in nrw suchen, ich fand sie nicht so pralle und außer ein paar lütten war nix zu holen.
Aber egal, hauptsache mal wieder am Wasser


----------



## Promachos (26. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@kaka

Ich war heute an der Schmutter bei Ottmarshausen. Das ist nicht zufällig dein Revier?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Kaka (27. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Promachos schrieb:


> @kaka
> 
> Ich war heute an der Schmutter bei Ottmarshausen. Das ist nicht zufällig dein Revier?
> 
> Gruß Promachos



Hi,

nein, an der Schmutter bin ich eher selten. Und wenn ich da war, dann etwas nördlicher (Achsheim bei Langweid). Wie liefs bei dir?

Morgen gehts bei mir an ein für mich völlig unbekanntes Gewässer im ländlichen Raum. Bin schon gespannt!


----------



## Promachos (27. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo!

Ich habe dort nicht geangelt, war auf Verwandtenbesuch.

Gruß und Petri euch allen
Promachos


----------



## Kaka (27. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Traumhaft hier.


----------



## C&T (27. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri, richtig schöner Bach....


----------



## Kaka (27. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Weiter geht's.


----------



## Silverfish1 (27. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Läuft bei dir ;-)


----------



## Johnny85 (27. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schönes Gewässer mit schönen Fischen, Petri!


----------



## Kaka (27. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gar nicht weit weg von mir und ich habe es erst jetzt entdeckt. Jetzt geht's heim.

Petri Dank [emoji6]


----------



## Kaka (28. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bin heute nochmal unterwegs. Den super schön gezeichneten Fisch will ich euch nicht vorenthalten.


----------



## Steff-Peff (28. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Echt ein schöner Fisch #6


----------



## Kaka (28. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Noch ein paar Impressionen. Hat die auf dem letzten Bild ein Räuber erwischt oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (28. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri. Sieht mir eher wie ne Abschürfung aus, nicht wie eine Bisswunde.

War heute auch ne halbe Stunde. Mir ist alles um die Ohren geflogen...hatten Windstärken bis 9. Immerhin 3 Forellen, davon eine maßig. Hatte ne schöne braune Färbung finde ich.


----------



## Laichzeit (28. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ein Wallerbiss sieht so ähnlich aus, aber ich denke auch eher, dass es eine Abschürfung ist.
Fische hohlen sich beim Liebesspiel oder in betonierten Fischpässen Schürfwunden an der Seite.

Schöne Forellen habt ihr gefangen.:m


----------



## jaunty_irl (28. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich darf hier jetzt auch mitwirken. 
Diese schöne trutte konnte ich auf sicht überlisten. War mein erster fisch 2016 und pb.
War sehr spannend, der fisch hat beim ersten mal den wobbler genommen und wieder ausgespuckt, habe nochmal angeworfen- keine reaktion, nochmal angeworfen, der fisch folgte dem köder bis kurz vor meine füsse, da pausierte ich und der 5cm wobbler war im grossen Forellenmaul verschwunden, im gleichen moment hat sie sich in die strömung abgedreht und schon folgte der anhieb, gefolgt von einem kurzen aber knackigen drill mit sicherer landung.

Wie man erkennen kann habe ich sie entnommen.


----------



## Tobi92 (29. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@kaka 
Sieht mir auch stark nach Abschürfungen aus. Sind das evtl Zuchtfische? Da sieht man das häufiger.

Ich war gesern auch das erste mal an unserem Bach. Insgesamt etwa zehn bafos überlistet. Die meisten in einer größe von ca 35cm, aber auch 3 größere Kaliber. Darunter auch eine vom natürlichen Stamm, die anderen eher Besatzfische.


----------



## Kaka (29. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> @kaka
> Sieht mir auch stark nach Abschürfungen aus. Sind das evtl Zuchtfische? Da sieht man das häufiger.



Kann sein. Es wird auf jeden Fall auch was besetzt an diesem Bach. Zumindest wird dies auf deren Homepage geschrieben.

Ich bin mir aber auch ziemlich sicher, dass es dort einen natürlichen Stamm gibt.


----------



## InFlames123 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo zusammen #h,

bin seit einiger Zeit stiller Mitleser in diesem Thread.
Jetzt brauche ich aber mal Eure Meinung.

Hier in Hessen beginnt morgen die Bachforellensaison.
Durch andauernden Regen ist mein Gewässer leider ziemlich stark eingetrübt.

Lohnt es sich bei diesen Bedingungen überhaupt die Spinnrute auszupacken?
Falls ja, womit habt ihr die besten Erfahrungen bei Hochwasser gemacht?


----------



## hirschkaefer (31. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also bei richtigen Hochwasser und brauner Brühe hilft meistens nur ne Woche warten und leiden....


----------



## Ruti Island (31. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



InFlames123 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen #h,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bei mir geht es auch morgen los, habe eben schon wie ein Berserker Köder sortiert. Ob trübes Wasser oder nicht, ich geh trotzdem.


----------



## hirschkaefer (31. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Bei mir geht es auch morgen los, habe eben schon wie ein Berserker Köder sortiert. Ob trübes Wasser oder nicht, ich geh trotzdem.



Klar ich gehe natürlich auch. Scheiß egal wie Wetter und Wasser sind. Wir haben jetzt lange genug gewartet! #6


----------



## Kaka (31. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dann freue ich mich schon auf Bilder! Petri, Jungs! #6


----------



## Seele (31. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



InFlames123 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen #h,
> 
> bin seit einiger Zeit stiller Mitleser in diesem Thread.
> Jetzt brauche ich aber mal Eure Meinung.
> ...



Starke Trübung würde mir im kleineren Bach jetzt weniger was ausmachen aber starke Strömung und Hochwasser macht das fischen meistens sehr schwierig. Aber Trübung lohnt auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Deep Down (31. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wenn das Wasser zurück geht, sollte es rappeln!


----------



## Silverfish1 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Musst du schauen kommt immer drauf an wie viel Abfluss und wie hoch der Wasserstand ist also an meinen Gewässer in Hessen, werde ich morgen trotzdem ein Versuch wagen. Man muss sich halt dann einfach ruhiger stellen suchen und ob ich nun morgen was fange oder nicht aber meine Wobbler wollen ins Wasser und ich auch ;-)


----------



## hirschkaefer (31. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns ist der Wasserstand noch im Normbereich. Nur der Dauerregen hört hoffentlich pünktlich bei Sonnenaufgang auf...


----------



## crisis (31. März 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nach 6 Monaten Warten ist das doch keine Frage! Selbst, wenn der Bach komplett trocken ist wir Morgen geangelt. Yippie!


----------



## Johnny85 (1. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Viel Erfolg! Schon was am Haken gehabt?


----------



## hirschkaefer (1. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Klar doch. Ne Tonne Schnee....


----------



## hirschkaefer (1. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also ich warte lieber noch bis nach dem Mittag.. :c
Was für ein beschixxener Saisonstart!


----------



## Hann. Münden (1. April 2016)

*Verein denkt mit*

Hier bei uns geht es heute auch los.
Zum Glück hat der Verein extra Bachforellenstämme mit ausgeprägterem Sichtfeld und schärferen Augen herangezüchtet.
Von daher kann es uns egal sein, ob der Bach trüb oder klar ist. #6


----------



## Welpi (1. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@hirschkaefer: Habs heute früh im Radio gehört, dass es in den nördlichen Mittelgebirgen schneit...kaum zu glauben. Bei uns am Alpenrand war die Temperatur um 7 Uhr schon zweistellig...#6


----------



## InFlames123 (1. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich hab es schon aufgegeben für heute.

Das trübe Wasser ist noch nicht mal das Hauptproblem.
Die starke Strömung macht das Angeln fast unmöglich.
In den wenigen ruhigeren Bereichen hat man direkt Treibgut am Haken...


----------



## Silverfish1 (1. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Meine Pirsch entwickelt sicher eher zu einem gemütlichen Spaziergang am Bach mit Wathose und Rute


----------



## Ruti Island (1. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich hab das Angeln auch eingestellt, macht keinen Spaß und keinen Sinn. Nur Hänger durch das ganze Treibgut.

Die Fulda ist sonst nur ⅓ so groß.


----------



## hirschkaefer (1. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bin auch wieder daheim.... nix los....


----------



## Kaka (1. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Boah, was geht denn bei euch ab?


----------



## Silverfish1 (1. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Voll Katastrophe geht hier in Hessen. Es hat geschüttet bzw geschneit ohne Ende letzte Nacht. Bei uns ist das Wasser innerhalb von 4 Stunde von 1,5m auf auf 2,5m gestiegen. Ich hab schon Kaffee gesehen der dünner war als die Brühe vor mir.


----------



## hirschkaefer (1. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Voll Katastrophe geht hier in Hessen. Es hat geschüttet bzw geschneit ohne Ende letzte Nacht. Bei uns ist das Wasser innerhalb von 4 Stunde von 1,5m auf auf 2,5m gestiegen. Ich hab schon Kaffee gesehen der dünner war als die Brühe vor mir.



Geht uns in Thüringen genau so. Nur dass wir (noch) nicht so extrem hohen Wasserstand haben. War aber ein netter Spaziergang an frischer Luft. #6


----------



## Deep Down (1. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wenn das (!) Wasser zurückgeht, sofort die bekannten und auch die anglerisch gut anfischbaren Spots abfischen. Der verdrifte Fisch sucht in seinem "neuen unbekannten" Revier noch einen (sicheren) Einstand. 
Jetzt werden in der Brühe auch noch nicht soviel Insekten oder überhaupt Nahrung mitgetragen, so dass der "Neuling" auch noch mächtig Kohldampf schiebt!
Eure Stunde kommt!


----------



## Silverfish1 (1. April 2016)

hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Geht uns in Thüringen genau so. Nur dass wir (noch) nicht so extrem hohen Wasserstand haben. War aber ein netter Spaziergang an frischer Luft. #6



 Gut das ich erst am ersten Mai Wochenende wieder in Thueringen bin. Aber ich freu mich jetzt schon drauf, finde in Thüringen gibt's richtig tolle Forellenbäche.


----------



## Ruti Island (1. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bin grad nochmal vorbei gefahren, es steigt noch weiter. Jetzt kommen erst die ganzen Wassermassen aus der Rhön.


----------



## wakko (1. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja, da schaut man die ganze Zeit auf den Bach, die tollen Fänge hier (Petri an alle), nimmt Urlaub zum Schonzeitende, macht das Tackle klar und dann sowas. Alles Braun und überflutet.


----------



## AndreNRW (1. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

nabend,
so war dann heute auch mal los.Neues für mich unbekanntes Gewässer kurzfristig noch eine Karte besorgt, und ab an Fluss.

Viele flache schnellströmende Stellen, also erst mal wandern und und schaun wo weniger Strömung ist.
Nach dem 4 oder 5 Wurf der erste Biss,war ne kleine Bachforelle.
Gekeschert und wieder zurück,muss noch wachsen.
Nun  ein wenig hektisch geworden schnell auswerfen, und plobs Wobbler im  Baum,schön im Totholz.Da war er wech und somit die erste Leiche des Tages.
Dann  mal weiter wandern und ne andere Stelle suchen.Neuer Versuch an neuer  Stelle,nach paar würfen ein Mini Barsch.Das war es dann da.Weiter  marschiert bis kurz vor Steckenende noch eine schöne Stelle  gefunden.Hier gab es noch eine Bafo die auch zurück gesetzt worden ist,  und eine 38er Regenbogen zum Abschluss.


----------



## Kaka (1. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei mir geht's morgen das erste mal diese Saison an den Bach, an dem ich meine PB gefangen habe. 20 grad vorhergesagt. Wasser bei uns völlig normal. Perfekte Watbedingungen.


----------



## Hann. Münden (1. April 2016)

*AW: Verein denkt mit*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Hier bei uns geht es heute auch los.
> Zum Glück hat der Verein *extra Bachforellenstämme mit ausgeprägterem Sichtfeld und schärferen Augen herangezüchtet*.
> Von daher kann es uns egal sein, ob der Bach trüb oder klar ist. #6


Ja ja, das Datum das Datum. :q
Bei mir lief heute mit Streamer auch nix, da unser Bach zu schnellfließend und trüb war.


----------



## W-Lahn (1. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei mir war der Saison-Start auch eine Katastrophe, echt krass wie eine ordentliche Regen-Nacht die Gewässer so anschwellen lässt, ein Urlaubstag für die Tonne...Die letzten Postings  haben aber etwas aufheiterndes - geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid :g.... 

Petri @AndreNRW und die bisher Erfolgreichen#6


----------



## C&T (1. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Morgen geht es los...
Neues gewässer, da bei uns bis mai dicht ist...
Hoffe das Wasser geht ein wenig zurück, dann sollte es passen.
Hat ja hier im nördlichen Hessen ganz schön gepieselt.


----------



## Dachfeger (1. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns war schönes Wetter. Waren aber nur kleine zu verhaften.


----------



## Seele (2. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Bei mir war der Saison-Start auch eine Katastrophe, echt krass wie eine ordentliche Regen-Nacht die Gewässer so anschwellen lässt, ein Urlaubstag für die Tonne...Die letzten Postings  haben aber etwas aufheiterndes - geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid :g....
> 
> Petri @AndreNRW und die bisher Erfolgreichen#6
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 244143



Das ist natürlich *******,  da geht nichts bei so nem Wasserstand. 




Dachfeger schrieb:


> Bei uns war schönes Wetter. Waren aber nur kleine zu verhaften.



Ich finds geil, sei froh solche kleinen Schönheiten im Bach zu haben. Auch die werden mal groß und sind dann spitzen Kämpfer.


----------



## randio (2. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@W-Lahn
Wenn man sich mal die braune Brühe weg denkt, sieht das Gewässer SEHR geil aus!

@Dachfeger
Wenn möglich, solch kleine Forellen nicht anfassen und direkt im Wasser lösen.

Bei mir ist auch moderates Hochwasser. Aber in 2-3 Tagen geht es wieder.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war gestern auch nochmal los....auch an der Stelle, wo ich letztens die Kapitale fing. War echt super Wetter mit komplett blauem Himmel und Sonne. Gab mehrere Forellen. Denk so zwischen 5-7, habe nicht gezählt. War aber alles nur zwischen 20 und 25.


----------



## Kaka (2. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das erste mal für dieses Jahr am nächsten Bach gewesen. Fing schleppend an, dann gab's aber noch einige Fische. Dazu noch einen teuren Wobbler durch Zufall wiedergefunden, den ich letzten Sommer dort verloren habe. Sieht mitgenommen aus, läuft aber noch 1a.


----------



## Silverfish1 (2. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Aber lief ja wohl ganz gut ;-) Petri


----------



## C&T (3. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja das sieht doch ordentlich aus, habe das Gefühl bei ubs stimmt was noch nicht, paar nachläufer und zarte anfasser.
Letztes Jahr war sehr gut, aber bis jetzt noch nicht.
Hoffe in ein bis zwei Wochen rappelt es wieder....


----------



## Deep Down (3. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So ein Gewässer hätte ich hier auch gerne!


----------



## Kaka (3. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja, ich habe das Glück solche ganz netten Gewässer befischen zu können. Und das ganz ohne Verein. Habe jetzt im Umkreis einer Stunde drei tolle, natürliche Bäche gefunden, die ich mittlerweile regelmäßig mit Tageskarte befischen kann. Dazu noch den Kanal, von dem die Bilder Anfang März stammen. Das ist aber eher ein Gewässer, welches man auch als fließender Forellenpuff bezeichnen kann. 

Etwas Recherche notwendig, aber mir ist es das wert solche Gewässer zu entdecken und zu erkunden. Ich habe sowieso das Gefühl, dass die meisten Angler für sowas zu faul sind. Zumindest an zwei dieser drei Bäche sehe ich eigentlich nie andere Angler. Und wenn, dann werden halt die gemütlichen Stellen vom Ufer abgefischt. "Freaks", die sich mit Wathose und Kletterei durch dichtes Geäst den kompletten Bach erarbeiten, gibts so gut wie keine hier. Mir solls recht sein. Manchmal zwar eine ziemliche Kletterei, aber man wird belohnt mit schönen Fischen...und mit Nässe. Gestern hats mich mal wieder erwischt mit einem kleinen Abtauchgang


----------



## Deep Down (3. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich bin in zwei Vereinen, um die Länge des Baches beangeln zu können!
Und ich sage immer: Fette Bachis fängt man irgendwo im Nirgendwo!


----------



## Kaka (3. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Fette Bachis fängt man irgendwo im Nirgendwo!



That's it! Wobei mir die Fischgröße relativ egal ist. Freue mich fast mehr über Fische zwischen 15 und 30 cm, die mir zeigen, dass da auch Nachwuchs bzw. Heranwachsende drin sind. 

Irgendwas Größeres kommt dann eh immer zwischen durch mal. Gestern hatte ich auch eine Attacke an einem Spot mit einer unterspülten Wurzel im Wasser. Fisch hing nur 1 Sekunde (Einzelhaken), hab aber die Konturen gesehen. Ging schätzungsweise Richtung 50 cm. Stelle ist gemerkt, die Saison ist noch lang #6


----------



## hirschkaefer (3. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So liebe Leute von der Forellenfront. Nein. Kein Foto!
Ihr habt ja von der miesen Wetterlage mitbekommen. Also meine Nachrichten sehen wie folgt aus.... Freitag 0 Biss....Samstag 1 Biss, wohl eine geschätzte 33er Bafo, die mir allerdings wieder vom Schonhaken geflutscht ist. Also alles in allem werde ich wohl erst frühestens Dienstag wieder auf die Jagd gehen.
Petri an alle Kollegen!


----------



## crisis (3. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gestern zu dritt die Nidda beangelt. Sowas von kein Biss! Muss wohl zugeben, dass in der trüben Brühe nix zu erwarten war. Bin jetzt Richtung Dänemark und Mefo unterwegs. Vielleicht geht ja was. Und nächste Woche dann wieder Bach, wenn denn der Pegel wieder gen normal geht.


----------



## InFlames123 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nachdem der Saisonstart am 01.04. im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ins Wasser gefallen ist, wurde gestern bei mir die Saison eröffnet.
Der Wasserstand war noch leicht über normal und eine leichte Trübung war auch noch vorhanden.

Trotzdem oder vielleicht auch gerade deswegen lief es richtig gut.
9 Bachforellen zwischen geschätzten 20 und 37 cm konnte ich landen.
Dazu noch 3 Fische (1 Äsche, 2 große Bachforellen) die ich nicht landen konnte.
Besonders die beiden Bachforellen waren ärgerlich.
Im Sprung haben sich beide die Schonhaken abgeschüttelt.
Die größere hatte bestimmt 50cm, schade.


----------



## RayZero (4. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War am Samstag an der Donau - eigentlich auf Rapfen. Aber die waren noch nicht aktiv, deswegen gab es eine Forelle auf den Spro Ikiru im Trout Dekor. Werde die mir schmecken lassen. Finde aber, dass es eine recht schöne Forelle ist - eigentlich sind da nur Satzforellen (sprich Regenbogenforellen) zu erwarten. Bin mir aber bei der nicht sicher, ob es seine ist. Wer weiß es?


----------



## hirschkaefer (4. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja liebe Leid geplagten Hessen und Thüringer. Komme gerade vom Wasser und es wird besser!!!! Wasserstand geht zurück und Wasser wird auch wieder etwas klarer. 8 Bisse... davon 7 Bafo´s (5 untermaßig, 2 verloren) und eine geile 43er Äsche. Also ran an die Fische!!!


----------



## Silverfish1 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Hirschkäfer, damit machst du mir mut. Ich gehe morgen früh raus und dann schauen wir mal was passiert.


----------



## Geripptes (4. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns im Raum Frankfurt hat das zurückgehende Hochwasser für wahre Sternstunden gesorgt! Der Bach war wieder klar der Pegel noch relativ hoch und die Forellen aggressiv und hungrig. Es folgte Biss auf Biss, teilweise mehrere Nachläufer gleichzeitig.

Petri allen Fängern!


----------



## florianparske (5. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



RayZero schrieb:


> War am Samstag an der Donau - eigentlich auf Rapfen. Aber die waren noch nicht aktiv, deswegen gab es eine Forelle auf den Spro Ikiru im Trout Dekor. Werde die mir schmecken lassen. Finde aber, dass es eine recht schöne Forelle ist - eigentlich sind da nur Satzforellen (sprich Regenbogenforellen) zu erwarten. Bin mir aber bei der nicht sicher, ob es seine ist. Wer weiß es?



Petri!
Eindeutig Bachforelle.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## RayZero (5. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke @ Flo

Aber so ein bisschen Regenbogenforelle ist schon mit drin oder?
Die türkise Verfärbung am "Backen" z.B. oder der Schimmer unter den Punkten. Aber du hast wohl recht: jetzt erkenne ich die blassen roten Punkte auch.


----------



## Silverfish1 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich glaube hier in Hessen, wird das dieses Jahr nix mehr mit den Forellen. 1. April Hochwasser.... Dann geht es zurück und wenn der Pegel wieder okay ist schüttet es die Nacht das er gleich wieder 50cm anschwillt und so trüb ist das gar nichts geht. Ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen wie gefrustet ich bin ....


----------



## W-Lahn (5. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



RayZero schrieb:


> Danke @ Flo
> 
> Aber so ein bisschen Regenbogenforelle ist schon mit drin oder?
> Die türkise Verfärbung am "Backen" z.B. oder der Schimmer unter den Punkten. Aber du hast wohl recht: jetzt erkenne ich die blassen roten Punkte auch.


Ich hoffe die Frage war nicht ernst gemeint - Bachforellen und Regenbogenforellen können sich nicht kreuzen. Wenn dann Saibling und Bachforelle....


----------



## Ruti Island (5. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@RayZero: Das ist mehr als eindeutig eine Bachforelle. Erkennt man der weißen Umrandung der Punkte und ich meine auch etwas rotes an der Fettflosse zu erkennen. Eine Bachforelle muss im übrigen nicht zwangsweise rote Punkte haben.

@Silverfish1: Ich wollte heute nach der Arbeit noch mal nen Versuch wagen, obwohl es bei uns auch die ganze Nacht geschüttet hat. Hoffe bis heute Abend hat sich das schon wieder etwas gelegt.


----------



## MarkusZ (5. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

einer der sinnvollen Inhalte der Fischerprüfung ist ja eigentlich die Identifizierung von Fischen.

Bachforelle und Regenbogenforelle kann man eindeutig unterscheiden, wenn man sich den Schwanz mal genauer ansieht.

Bachforelle zu Bachsaibling ist auch problemlos zu unterscheiden.

Schon seltsam, dass hier über sowas diskutiert wird.


----------



## Seele (5. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Puh, ich dachte erst an einen Witz, aber das war scheints ernst gemeint. 
Das ist eindeutig eine Bafo und zwar vom Körperbau eine recht Schöne. Wenn die mal 50 oder mehr cm hat dann wirds ein richtig heftiges Teil.


----------



## RayZero (5. April 2016)

Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, warum ihr euch so aufregt? Meine Fischerprüfung liegt 15 Jahre zurück. Natürlich kann ich unter normalen Umständen die beiden Fische unterscheiden!

Allerdings sind unsere Bachforellen normalerweise bräunlich gefärbt und haben sehr deutliche, rote Punkte. Regenbogenforellen haben einen ganz anderen Kopf und eine komplett andere Färbung. Schon klar ... Was mich stutzig machte, ist die Färbung. Es waren rote und blaue Töne mit drin (sieht man auf dem Bild nicht) und 3 von 3 Angler haben die Forelle als Regenbogenforelle identifiziert. Auf der Strecke kommen eigentlich auch nur Regenbogenforellen vor, die dort besetzt werden.

Unsere "normalen" Bafos:










Unsere "normalen" Refos (im Vergleich zur größeren Bafo):






Ergötzt euch an eurer Allwissenheit und eurem mitgetragenen oder im kopfabgespeicherten Lexikon. Aber wenn man im AB keine Fragen mehr stellen darf, dann bin ich hier raus.

PS: für was gibt es den "welcher Fisch ist das" Thread? Da werden zwar viele Hybriden gezeigt aber viele Angler können doch trotzdem Fische wie Karausche und Giebel nicht zuordnen. Kommt mal runter!


----------



## Seele (5. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Es hat sich doch gar keiner aufgeregt, außer du jetzt. 
Aber die Forelle hat halt auch nicht wirkliche Merkmale von einer Refo. Auch das schimmern ist bei Bachforellen oft normal, gerade im Sonnenlicht. 
Selbst beim Refo Besatz passiert es immer wieder, dass mal ne Bafo mit rein rutschen kann oder aus einer anderen Strecke abgewandert ist. Bafos legen teils nicht unerhebliche Strecken zurück. 

Über den Fisch freuen, nächstes mal wieder so einen fangen und alles gut.


----------



## Laichzeit (5. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Frage war nicht ernst gemeint - Bachforellen und Regenbogenforellen können sich nicht kreuzen. Wenn dann Saibling und Bachforelle....



Mit ordentlich Laboreinsatz wurden schon "Brownbows" für Fischzuchten erzeugt, aber die hatten nur Nachteile und wurden nicht weiter verfolgt.
Refo x Bachsaibling ist auch möglich und gibt es anscheinend sogar hier zu kaufen.
http://www.ikra-dabie.pl/en/offer/hybrids#!prettyPhoto

In freier Wildbahn gibt es sowas aber nicht, da hast du recht.

Das muss aber keine Sau wissen, gesunder Menschenverstand wiegt so einige Wissenslücken wieder auf.
Wenn es eine geschonte Art sein könnte, dann im Zweifelsfall für den Angeklagten und zurücksetzen.
Hier ist für die ordentliche Fischerei egal, ob es eine Bach oder Regenbogenforelle ist, weil beide mitdürfen.


----------



## randio (5. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



RayZero schrieb:


> ...Es waren rote und blaue Töne mit drin (sieht man auf dem Bild nicht) und 3 von 3 Angler haben die Forelle als Regenbogenforelle identifiziert...



Das macht es eher schlimmer als besser! 

Die hat aber auch absolut nichts von einer Regenbogenforelle.
Naja, nächstes mal weißt du es halt besser...


----------



## hirschkaefer (5. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So juhuuu.... die erste nennenswerte diese Saison. Ne schicke 38er :vik:


----------



## Silverfish1 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zur ersten Bafo im neuen Jahr, ich muss hier leider noch warten bis es mal wieder normale Angelbedingungen gibt :-( ...


----------



## Seele (5. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> So juhuuu.... die erste nennenswerte diese Saison. Ne schicke 38er :vik:


 

Alter Falter hat die ein Paddel hinten dran, Petri


----------



## hirschkaefer (5. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Seele schrieb:


> Alter Falter hat die ein Paddel hinten dran, Petri



Erst dachte ich naja....ganz schön zahm, aber kurz vor der Landung ging´s los. Sie war wahrscheinlich noch auf Mittagspausenmodus... Aber das gute - sie hatte schön abgelaicht.


----------



## Laichzeit (5. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



RayZero schrieb:


>



Nochmal zu der Bachforelle, wer öfter in Schweizer Foren unterwegs ist, dem dürfte vielleicht aufgefallen sein, dass es dort z.B in der Limmat und Aare einen täuschend ähnlichen Stamm gibt.
Hier mal ein gutes Beispiel:
http://cdn.haken.ch/monthly_2016_03/image.jpeg.2f2d2ccf4c92c8c8f61da6e00a360984.jpeg

Der blaue Kiemendeckel, schwarze Punkte bis zur Körpermitte und  von dort bis zum Schwanz die Rotmarmorierung, das ist doch verdächtig ähnlich.
Vielleicht haben die Fische die selbe Herkunft.


----------



## RayZero (5. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sehr gut erkannt Laichzeit - die zwei sehen sich total ähnlich!

Fangort ist die Donau - der Fisch könnte rein theoretisch von überall her stammen |supergri


----------



## MarkusZ (5. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

eindeutiges Unterscheidungsmerkmal zur Regenbogenforelle ist der Schwanz.

Bei Rainbows wären da schwarze Tupfen drauf.


----------



## Kaka (5. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jawoll, langsam gehts jetzt ja überall rund. Petri Jungs! #6


----------



## Deep Down (5. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Hirschkäfer
Petri zur Schleierschwanzbachi!


----------



## aalpietscher (5. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri den erfolgreichen #6

Ich war heute auch mal zwei Stunden am oder im Bach.

Konnte 5 verhaften, wovon eine 42cm hatte und der Rest eher klein war.

Einige verloren und bestimmt noch 10-15 Kontakte. ..

Schwimmen alle wieder ganz brav!
Gruß. ...|wavey:


----------



## Kaka (5. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri dazu! 

Ich liebe diesen Thread! #6


----------



## Laichzeit (5. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Ich liebe diesen Thread! #6



Nur selber fangen ist besser.
Für mich geht es am Donnerstag oder Freitag los, an ein Mischgewässer, vielleicht gibts die erste Forelle dieses Jahr.


----------



## Johnny85 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Aalpietscher, schöner Fisch!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an die Fänger. Tja ich war heute auch wieder am Bach...eine Forelle im Sprung verloren und sonst ging nur was bei den Döbeln...ich könnte göbeln^^

War trotzdem ok und auch schön zu sehen, das langsam alles schön grün wird.


----------



## Silverfish1 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sehr tolles Bild. Das sieht ja gerade zu nach einem Forellenparadies aus !


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Joa sind ein paar Forellen drin, aber Paradies nicht unbedingt :q Wenn ich sehe was ihr so rausholt...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute Mittag kurz mal an einem anderen Bach. Ziemlich windig wars....meist dichte Wolken, aber die Sonne kam auch kurz raus.  Wollte eigentlich Friedfisch fangen, aber kam auch überraschenderweise eine 33er Bachfo raus. 

Biss praktisch direkt "unter" mir. Stand auf der Steinwand und habe den Köder (links) abgesetzt...einige Sekunden später  kam ein Schatten und nahm den Köder. Bin erst von einem Döbel ausgegangen.


----------



## hirschkaefer (7. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri! Schönes Tierchen #6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Dank


----------



## Dachfeger (7. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute Mittag 4000 Meerforellenbabys besetzt und Abends nochmal auf die großen los.
Und tatsächlich werden sie größer  Geht mit 27 straff auf die 30 zu.


----------



## RayZero (8. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wo ist denn eigentlich unser Freund mit der Majorcraft Rute und den wunderschönen Forellenbildern?


----------



## InFlames123 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War gerade gut 2 Stunden unterwegs.
Das Hochwasser der letzten Tage ist endlich Geschichte 
5 Bachforellen konnte ich landen, dazu noch 2 Aussteiger kurz vorm Kescher. Beide 40+ #q 
Ich bin irgendwie nicht vom Glück verfolgt, die großen steigen mir reihenweise aus, die kleinen hängen dafür immer sicher. 

Macht es Sinn die Spots an denen man Bisse / Aussteiger im Drill hatte noch am gleichen Tag erneut anzulaufen?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri. Meiner Meinung nach machts Sinn. Wenn ich unterwegs bin und Strecke mache habe ich auch öfter mal Aussteiger. Wenn ich dann ne Stunde später oder so auf dem Rückweg nochmal die Stellen anwerfe gibts schon noch manchmal nen Biss.


----------



## Silverfish1 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Konnte heute endlich meine beiden ersten Bafo's in 2016 fangen. Hat mich auch nur 5 Wobbler gekostet (80 Eur) waren teure Forellen heute, ich habe im ganzen letzten Jahr keine 5 verloren .... ich könnte heulen. Morgen geht es an einen mir unbekannten Bach ich werde naürlich Berichten.


----------



## hirschkaefer (8. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Keine einzige Forelle heute dafür aber 7 Äschen von 25-40 am Haken... |uhoh:
Na wenigstens erholen sich die Bestände wieder, denn soweit ich weiß, wurden dieses mal keine Äschen besetzt...


----------



## Johnny85 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri euch beiden!


----------



## Laichzeit (8. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an alle.
Heute war ich am Tübinger Stadtwasser. In 4 Stunden gab es 3 Refos und eine Bachforelle, einige Aussteiger, darunter auch ein richtig Guter.
Die Forellen waren sehr glitschig und haben deshallb das Wasser meist nicht verlassen.
Erfolgsköder waren 1€ Chinablinker, Wobbler wurden ignoriert.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri. Werde wohl erst nächste Woche wieder los. Habe heute erstmal einige Spinner und Blinker bestellt...


----------



## Seele (9. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Es gibt wieder Bilder für euch


----------



## Seele (9. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Und gleich nochmal welche


----------



## Hann. Münden (9. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Seele schrieb:


> Es gibt wieder Bilder für euch



Petri zu den Fischen!
Nochmals vielen Dank für die Forellenzopftipps die du mir gabst. |wavey:

Hab leider nur ein Auftau-Foto :q von einer der Bafos von dieser Woche.
Die gibt es morgen zum Mittag  .


----------



## crisis (9. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Endlich mal eine Erfolgsmeldung aus dem, bisher, stark hochwasserträchtigem Hessen. Auch wenn die Nidda mit ihren bis 30 m Breite kein regulärer 'Bach' ist, traue ich mich doch mal, meine erste Bafo dieses Jahr zu posten. Natürlich wild abgewachsen. Hätte die nicht ein paar rote Punkte gehabt wäre mir der Gedanke 'Mefo' gekommen. Fettflosse war intakt, wird bei Mefo-Nachzuchten zugeschnitten.


----------



## shoti (10. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Scheiss Tag...zum ersten mal mit meiner neuen Rute los....die 5 gr. Chinawobbler laufen ******** daran oder die Rute ist zu hart, keine vernünftige Rückmeldung in der Spitze ....Dann noch nen nagelneuen Mepps abgerissen und bei nem Sandabgang auffe Fresse gepackt und ins Wasser geknallt......Ich trink erstma Hefe...auch wenn morgen Arbeit ist


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Solche Tage gibts auch  Ein paar Köder verliert man fast immer und man fliegt auch mal hin. Wobei das ist ja noch harmlos....letztes Jahr ist mir die Kniescheibe raus, das war übel...hätte auch fast unfreiwillig ein Nickerchen am Bach gemacht  In diesem Jahr war ich auch kurz davor...


----------



## shoti (10. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



D1985 schrieb:


> ..hätte auch fast unfreiwillig ein Nickerchen am Bach gemacht  In diesem Jahr war ich auch kurz davor...




inwiefern unfreiwillig ? mitm Kopp irgendwo gegengeknallt ?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hätte vor Schmerzen fast das Bewusstsein verloren


----------



## shoti (10. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Autsch......


----------



## Laichzeit (10. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Diese Woche schon nen 16€ Wobbler gegen eine Brücke geworfen, natürlich irreparabel kaputt.
Manchmal läufts einfach nicht.


----------



## shoti (10. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

....willkommen im Club


----------



## Darket (10. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



shoti schrieb:


> Scheiss Tag...zum ersten mal mit meiner neuen Rute los....die 5 gr. Chinawobbler laufen ******** daran oder die Rute ist zu hart, keine vernünftige Rückmeldung in der Spitze ....Dann noch nen nagelneuen Mepps abgerissen und bei nem Sandabgang auffe Fresse gepackt und ins Wasser geknallt......Ich trink erstma Hefe...auch wenn morgen Arbeit ist



Was tut man nicht alles. Ich hab hier so gut wie keine brauchbaren Salmonidengewässer. Also bin ich letzten Sommer mit hem Kumpel zum Forellenspinnen in den Harz gedüst weil wir's undbedingt mal machen wollten. 200km One way. Wir haben mit den ersten Würden jeweils zwei Vertreter der Kinderstube erwischt und mein Kumpel eine bessere verloren. Den Rest des Tages sind wir in Ermangelung von Wathosen durchs Gebüsch gekrochen (ich habe letzte Woche noch ne Klette von dem Trip in der Spinntasche gefunden), haben uns jeweils ein dutzend Kratzer zugezogen, ich bin , um meinen Rapala-Wobbler zu retten bei nicht mehr so schönem Wetter in den Bach gestiegen, nur um den ne halbe Stunde später unrettbar zu verlieren und es ging den Rest des Tages nix mehr. Mit Sprit, Tagesticket und den verlorenen Ködern hat mich der Angeltag so um die 100 Tacken gekostet und mein größter Fisch maß um die 25cm. Gibt so Tage, Mund abputzen und weitermachen, ich will dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall nochmal so nen Trip machen und vielleicht wird's dann ja auch besser


----------



## shoti (10. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Yo...das ist auch son ungefähr meine Harz Entfernung....falls du noch nen Chaoten suchst  <pm


----------



## hirschkaefer (10. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Naja die Forellen heute waren auch eher mini, dafür gab´s aber mal wieder reichlich schicke Äschen....


----------



## shoti (10. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

....von solchen Gewässern kann ich nur träumen


----------



## Johnny85 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich bin leider auch 160 km zu "meinem" Bach unterwegs pro Strecke. Aber bereut hab ich's noch nie


----------



## Silverfish1 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich habe am Freitag 5 Wobbler verloren waren 80 eur weg. Und Samstag an einem andern Bach habe ich nur einen Wobbler verloren 16 eur und zu allem übel habe ich meine Wathose geschrotet. Also einfach mal in 2 Tagen Angelequipment im Wert von 250 Euro zerstört. :-(


----------



## shoti (11. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

....willkommen im Club der Helden


----------



## Silverfish1 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Helden der Zerstörung. Von meinem Bauchklaptscher weil ich ihm Schlamm stecken geblieben bin habe ich noch gar nichts erzählt.


----------



## lomu (11. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi zusammen,
ich wollte mal fragen welchen Watkescher ihr denn empfehlen könnt? Bei mir geht es Ende des Monats auch endlich mit der Wathose los und brauche noch einen passenden Kescher.


----------



## Ruti Island (11. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich hab den hier:

http://www.dekoning-shop.de/index2.asp?Artikelnummer=18249 000

Günstig, stabil, gummiertes Netz, leicht und hat die optimale Größe.


----------



## Hann. Münden (11. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute stieg wieder auf Forellenzopf eine schöne 28er Bafo ein.


----------



## Seele (11. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bilder von verschiedenen Gewässern. Auf jeden Fall teils traumhafte Forellen. Gerade den Regenbognern verweilen bereits schon mehrere Jahre im Gewässer, dementsprechend haben sie sich auch gewehrt.


----------



## Seele (11. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Und weiter geht's.


----------



## Kaka (11. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri! Geile Fische!

Und (noch) Egelalarm. Hatte ich neulich an einem Bach auch.


----------



## W-Lahn (11. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Seele schrieb:


> Und weiter geht's.



Fettes Petri Seele! Wie immer sehr schön gezeichnete ReFos #6


----------



## Seele (11. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Petri! Geile Fische!
> 
> Und (noch) Egelalarm. Hatte ich neulich an einem Bach auch.



Ganz krass am einen Bach. Aber man sieht sie springen wie sie die Egel abschütteln.


----------



## shoti (11. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Maaaahlzeit, wenns mal gestattet ist kurz OT...da ich an der Wümme Angele sind auch Hechte in dem Gewässer. Als ich letzt loswar habe ich mich mit der 0.20 Stroft GTM irgendwie ängstlich gefühlt, wenn da jetzt ein Hecht einsteigt...( dabei ging es nicht um mich sondern wenn der Hecht durch Abriss vereendet ) ....Was meint Ihr ? Flexonit 1x19 0.20 mm mit Quetschhülse vorschalten ? Oder beisst dann garnix mehr ?


----------



## Drunja (11. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an alle Forellen Jäger. 
Hier auch ein paar Fotos, die ersten in diesem Jahr.


----------



## Kaka (11. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Langsam aber sicher sind hier wieder alle Koryphäen versammelt. Klasse Bilder, wie immer von Drunja. Richtig richtig geil #6


----------



## aalpietscher (11. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri den erfolgreichen #6

Echt schöne Fische bei! ! ! 

Bei mir gab's drei von der Sorte. . . . . 

Gruß. . . . . . |wavey:


----------



## aalpietscher (11. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ups.....andersrum |uhoh:


----------



## nookieone (11. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



shoti schrieb:


> Maaaahlzeit, wenns mal gestattet ist kurz OT...da ich an der Wümme Angele sind auch Hechte in dem Gewässer. Als ich letzt loswar habe ich mich mit der 0.20 Stroft GTM irgendwie ängstlich gefühlt, wenn da jetzt ein Hecht einsteigt...( dabei ging es nicht um mich sondern wenn der Hecht durch Abriss vereendet ) ....Was meint Ihr ? Flexonit 1x19 0.20 mm mit Quetschhülse vorschalten ? Oder beisst dann garnix mehr ?



Hab die gleichen Bedenken wie du, darum immer nen Stück Flexonit(4.5kg) oder Titan vorgeschaltet. Anders gehts nicht wenn Hechtgefahr besteht. Fange trotzdem meine Forellen.:m


----------



## RayZero (12. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Drunja schrieb:


> Petri an alle Forellen Jäger.
> Hier auch ein paar Fotos, die ersten in diesem Jahr.



Da ist er ja, der Meisterfotograf :g :m

Petri


----------



## hirschkaefer (12. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



RayZero schrieb:


> Da ist er ja, der Meisterfotograf :g :m
> 
> Petri



Hatte ihn auch schon vermisst. Ob er uns mal in sein Geheimnis der perfekten Fotos einweiht? |kopfkrat


----------



## Inni (12. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sehr schön, klasse Fotos.
"Nur" noch 19 Tage ....

Mal eine Frage zu den Wobbleranglern:
Also ich werfe immer gegen die Strömung und kurbel mit ihr den Wobbler ein. Daher fische ich eigentlich immer mit tief laufenden sinkend. Kann auch so mit der Strömung den Wobbler gut führen. Aber vom "Laufverhalten" merke ich so nix.
Ich sehe hier aber immer flach laufende Wobbler. Fischt ihr alle mit der Strömung? Wenn ja wie? Habe da das Problem (nur ca 3m breites Flüsschen mit vielen Kurven der sich durch die Landschaft schlängelt) das ich den nicht ordentlich führen kann (straffe Schnur durch Strömungsdruck) und muss so oft ins Wasser um den Wobbler zu dirigieren. So fange ich aber nix. Die Forellen sind bei uns extrem vorsichtig. Bei Sichtkontakt ist die Schnute zugenagelt. Deswegen weite Würfe gegen die Strömung. Wenn Fisch beißen möchte knallt es auch beim ersten oder 2ten Wurf. Wenn nicht dann kommt auch nichts mehr.
Wie macht ihr das denn da? Oder habt ihr breitere Flüsse und könnt schräg einholen?


----------



## Spiderpike (12. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wenn Du gegen die Strömung fischen willst ist ein Woppler optimal. Durch die Tauchschaufel wird der Woppler nach unten gedrückt...richtig.
Aber fischen tue ich immer indem ich den köder so weit wir möglich Flussaufwärts werfe und mit der Strömmung zügig einhole. Dadurch das das Wasser auf Dich zuläuft musst Du natürlich sehr schnell einholen....sonnst merkt man wirklich nix von der Führung.
Schau das Du dafür eine Rolle mit einer hohen Übersetzung hast bzw. mit einem hohen Schnureinzug je Umdrehung.
Ich hatte selbst schon eine Rolle mit geringer Umsetzung und hab mir nen Wolf gekurbelt.
Aber so wie Du es sagst ist es auch....man muss den Köder den Forellen am besten vor die Nase knallen und dann hat man die besten Chancen


----------



## Silverfish1 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich fische je nach Standort mit bzw gegen die Störmung wie es halt möglich ist. Wenn ich mit der Strömung fische lasse ich den Köder weit abtreiben und hole ihn dann ein. Gegen die Strömung schnell Einholen es klappt beides. Wichtig ist nur das man erkennt was an welchem Spor mehr Sinn bzw überhaupt möglich ist.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute bin ich einige Km gelaufen und nur Kleinkram erwischt. Eine etwas größere Forelle ist ganz langsam den Köder gefolgt und dann abgedreht! War auch die einzige Forelle um die 30, die ich gesehen hab. 

Auch die anderen Fische waren kein bisschen aggressiv. Die standen auch irgendwie alle im Flachwasser, in den tiefen Gumpen war nichts...verkehrte Welt...

Hoffentlich gibts bald Regen, dann läufts vielleicht wieder.


----------



## hirschkaefer (12. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute war auch tote Hose. Nicht ein Biss. Im Gegensatz zum Wochenende wo es am laufenden Band ging. Einer dieser Tage.... Dafür war das Wetter super!


----------



## glavoc (13. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri allen in die Runde! Superschöne Fische, die hier gezeigt wurden. War nach längerer Zeit auch mal wieder auf der BaFo-Pirsch...Vorgestern im Neckar-Oberlauf und gestern (sehr kurz leider nur) am Bächle...hatte jedoch dafür schönes Wetter 
lg|wavey:


----------



## PAFischer (13. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Noch drei Tage....Mir brennts schon so unter den Nägeln. #:

Den Fängern ein herzliches Petri


----------



## thomas1602 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

bei uns immer noch 1.5. |uhoh:

Die Woche Urlaub ist beantragt und genehmigt, hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.

Angelequipment ist auch schon bereit, Wobbler gibt es 1 neuen und Rolle ist mit 18er Fluorocarbon bespult, komplett. Ich werde dann nur noch einen snap dranknoten und daran den Wobbler. Bei Spinnern häng ich Zwischen Snap und Spinner einen 3fach-Wirbel.

Neue Fliegen sind auch gekauft, Vorfachmaterial bereit, Bißanzeiger... alles da, wird ne lange Zeit bis zum 1.5.


----------



## aalpietscher (14. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute kurz im Bach gewesen....

Ein paar anfasser,eine lütte ca25 und die 38er wollte sich mal kurz auf den angewärmten Stein legen. ..

Sehr zäh und dann auch noch Rute Schrott in der Autotür 

Gruß. ...|wavey:


----------



## glavoc (15. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri und mein Beileid zur Rute,
Ein paar von Gestern:
|wavey:


----------



## Bachforelle 007 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bin grade auch unterwegs am kleinen Fluss in Südthüringen... 
Hab schon zwei Bafos, aber musste mich wegen starkem Regen erstmal unterstellen. 
Allen die auch unterwegs sind Petri und ich mach jetzt mal weiter!


----------



## Bachforelle 007 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ging dann leider nur noch kurz nach dem Regen was, dann ist der Fluss ganz schnell braun und die Strömung stärker geworden. Eine kleine Rotgetupfte konnte ich noch fangen.


----------



## glavoc (15. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Bachforelle! #6
War heute wieder#t^^ - hier Händyfotos:


----------



## Bachforelle 007 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dir auch Petri Heil 
Sind alle auf Gummifisch gewesen?


----------



## glavoc (16. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

kein Gummifisch, sondern Minitwister... 
lg


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri...ihr fangt wenigstens was :q

War heute trotz Wind und etwas Regen auch 2 Stunden los. Nach einem Km Strecke, die ich intensiv befischt hab und 3 Miniforellen habe ich schließlich aufgegeben. Am Ende noch etwas mit der Kamera rumgespielt und dann leicht frustriert nach Hause...


----------



## Kaprifischer1973 (16. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich geh ja am liebsten mit der Spinnrute los.
Jedoch ist bei uns das Spinnfischen erst ab 01.05. wieder erlaubt.
Deshalb mit der Fliegenrute - Ergebnis: habe nicht einmal einen Fisch gesehen geschweige gefangen


----------



## glavoc (16. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So ich nochmal, heute gabs wieder BaFo`s, aber gefreut hab ich mich am meisten über diesen Forellenhofflüchtling mit 37cm:
lg
|wavey:


----------



## Kaprifischer1973 (16. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



glavoc schrieb:


> So ich nochmal, heute gabs wieder BaFo`s, aber gefreut hab ich mich am meisten über diesen Forellenhofflüchtling mit 37cm:
> lg
> |wavey:


 

Darf ich fragen wieso du dich über die ReFo mehr freust. 

Weil er flüchten konnte?!? |uhoh:


----------



## glavoc (16. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schont die Bachforellenbestände, drum 
lg
Hatte zudem den Wobbler komplett inhaliert |bigeyes


----------



## Kaprifischer1973 (16. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich fische auf Forellen so gut wie nur mehr mit widerhakenlosen Einzelhaken.


----------



## Drunja (17. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Heil an alle. Heute morgen hatten wir nur +3c°, von oben kam nicht nur Wasser sondern auch Graupel runter, aber ein paar Forelchen konnte ich zum Fotoshooting überreden.


----------



## hirschkaefer (18. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi Drunja. Petri und wieder tolle Fotos! Wie machst du das nur? 
Was haste denn da für nen Köder an der Schnur? Ist das eine Jig-Nymphe? Hatte gestern viele Bisse auf fast komplett silberne Perdigon Tungsten. Die Bafo´s waren wie die verrückten.


----------



## Kaka (18. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die Bilder sind jedes mal der absolute Hammer. Freue mich schon immer, wenn man sieht das Drunja was gepostet hat. Klasse!


----------



## Drunja (18. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke Jungs.  Es freut mich sehr dass meine Fotos euch gefallen, ich gebe mir auch Mühe. 
Der Köder mit dem ich gestern die Fische gefangen habe ist  selbstgemacht aber nicht von mir. Falls einer von euch so ein Köder ausprobieren möchte, könnte  auf Facebook den Patryk Przybyla anschreiben, er bindet seine "Hähne", wie er sie nennt, selbst.


----------



## philipp87 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo, hier zeige ich euch einen meiner Fänger von gestern Nachmittag.
Ich hatte sehr viel Spaß am Wasser und dieser Fang war der krönende Abschluss eines gelungen Tages.

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/640x480q90/921/uoPMUE.jpg


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri. Ist doch bestimmt um die 45 groß (?)

Habe heute mal einen anderen Bach ausprobiert und naja....nach 2 Stunden aufgegeben und einige Bilder von Flora und Fauna zum runterkommen gemacht. Für ein Fangbild hats mal wieder nicht gereicht....

Habe an den typischen Stellen geangelt...am kleinen Wasserfall (Bild), überhängenden Bäumen, sogar auf Strecke usw. Ist hier echt nicht mehr normal das gar nichts geht....nichtmal einen Minidöbel oder kleine Bachfo |uhoh:


----------



## Kaka (18. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nach zwei Stunden aufgeben? Da würde ich oft ohne Fisch heimgehen


----------



## RayZero (18. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



D1985 schrieb:


>



Hammer geiler Bach!!! Und da soll kein Fisch stehen :q ?

@ Drunja - wie immer ein Traum - Petri!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Naja viel mehr als 2 Stunden kann man da eh nicht rumlaufen. Ist  eine relativ kurze Strecke und viel abgesperrt durch Landwirtschaft. Aber dennoch....im anderen Bach habe ich eigentlich immer nach kurzer Zeit was dran (auch wenns meist zu klein ist) 

Der Bach ist an sich an der Stelle ganz schön, aber sonst sehr begradigt  Da ist mein Stammbach deutlich schöner.


----------



## Kaka (18. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ist  eine relativ kurze Strecke und viel abgesperrt durch Landwirtschaft.



Dafür gibts Wathosen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hmmm ja :q Müsste ich mir vielleicht mal besorgen. Habs bisher nicht gebraucht, denn an den anderen Bächen darf man nur vom Ufer aus.


----------



## W-Lahn (18. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



D1985 schrieb:


> sogar auf Strecke usw.  |uhoh:



Was meinst du  mit "sogar auf Strecke" !?

@Drunja: Fettes Petri & geile Bilder!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Damit meinte ich monotone Stellen, also praktisch den begradigten Bachverlauf wo keine besonders tiefen Stellen oder Verstecke sind. Normal würde ich da nicht angeln, habs aber einfach gemacht.


----------



## hirschkaefer (19. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Leider war meine Angelzeit heute schon nach 10 Minuten vorbei. #d Je schlechter das Wetter um so mehr Biss... 

Ne schicke 40er und 37er auf knallpinker Nymphe. #6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri, die sind wirklich schick. Habe heute auch endlich eine erwischt...

Am Ende war ich noch am Unterlauf (Bild 3) nachsehen. Das Kraut wächst langsam. Nicht mehr lange und es geht wieder auf Aal. Auch sehr spannend...


----------



## markus_82 (20. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

habe auch einen Erfolg zu vermelden.


----------



## Johnny85 (20. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri, es erfreut mich immer wieder die schönen Bilder von euch zu sehen, wenn ich längere Zeit nicht ans Wasser komme!


----------



## Drunja (21. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hier noch ein kurzes Video vom letzten Sonntag, habe meine neue Kamera getestet.
https://youtu.be/mHu0-EI8urI


----------



## postmaster (21. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Drunja schrieb:


> Hier noch ein kurzes Video vom letzten Sonntag, habe meine neue Kamera getestet.
> https://youtu.be/mHu0-EI8urI



Cooles Video, vor allem das Ende 

Was war das für eine Kamera? Schön in HD.


----------



## Drunja (21. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke.  
Das ist die Xiaomi Yi,  für 100€ gibt es nichts besseres.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (21. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Find ich persönlich etwas besser als die Bilder (teilweise). In Original ist das Video bestimmt noch deutlich besser...der Qualitätsverlust bei YT ist leider teilweise schon echt heftig


----------



## philipp87 (21. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Drunja schrieb:


> Hier noch ein kurzes Video vom letzten Sonntag, habe meine neue Kamera getestet.
> https://youtu.be/mHu0-EI8urI



schönes Video.


----------



## motocross11 (21. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schönes Video![emoji1303] Mit welchem Programm schneidest du die einzelnen Sequenzen zusammen?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bachforelle 007 (21. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sehr schönes Video!


----------



## Deep Down (21. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

....und nettes Bächlein!


----------



## Silverfish1 (21. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Super Video , blöd wenn man auf der baitcaster nur noch 10 m schnur hat und es vorher nicht checkt  aber für eine Bafos hat's gereicht


----------



## Silverfish1 (21. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War ich danach doch sehr eingeschränkt in meiner wurfweite


----------



## Drunja (21. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke Jungs. 
motocross11, du hast PN.


----------



## boatsman (21. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



motocross11 schrieb:


> Schönes Video![emoji1303] Mit welchem Programm schneidest du die einzelnen Sequenzen zusammen?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



....dito. Das Programm würde mich auch interessieren.

Gruß boatsman


----------



## Bachforelle 007 (22. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War gestern Nachmittag in schönstem Sonnenschein los... 
Natürlich, wie sollte es auch anders sein, erstmal nur Nachläufer in allen Größen gehabt und mit allerlei Ködern rum experimentiert. 
Schließlich habe ich dann doch noch einen schattigen Gumpen gefunden wo es Schlag auf Schlag ging. 
Konnte einige Untermaßige, sowie eine Bach mit 31,nen Saibling mit 30 und meine bisher größte Bachforelle mit 45 cm landen. 
War ein sehr tolles Erlebnis und wurde daheim nur noch damit gekrönt die beiden kleineren zu verspeisen... War lecker! 
Petri und schönen Tag!


----------



## thomas1602 (22. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich hatte gestern Urlaub und bin auch an meine Lieblingsstrecke, die für die Fliege, teilweise schon freigebenen ist und was soll ich sagen, bin mehr als deprimiert |bigeyes|evil:#q:c In 6h eine Forelle von 10cm gefangen, keine Äschen zu sehen, bin aus Frust dann in die Gumpen mal reingelaufen ob es überhaupt Fisch darin gibt und siehe da: keine Fische auf der Flucht. Was ich leider zu genüge gesehen habe auf der ganzen Strecke waren frische und viele Fischotterspuren. Damit ist diese Strecke für die nächsten Jahre wohl tot, hätte nicht gedacht, dass der Fischotter innerhalb von 4Monaten so einen Schaden anrichten kann. :c


----------



## hirschkaefer (22. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wir haben auch Minks und dennoch ganz gut Fisch. Gestern ging´s bei mir auch ähnlich. Letztes Wochenende, bei richtig miesen Wetter lief es richtig gut. Wahrscheinlich war das Wetter einfach nur zu schön und bis du in die Gumpen reinläufst, sind die Fische schon lange geflüchtet. Bei Sonnenschein brauchst du dich dem Ufer nur ansatzweise nähern, da hauen die alle schon ab.


----------



## hirschkaefer (22. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Geht doch mal wieder was. Heute leicht bewölkt, etwa 14 Grad. Einige Äschen von 10-43cm am Haken. Es waren wie jedes Jahr auch einige verpilzte im Wasser. War wohl wieder dem Laichgeschäft zuzuschreiben... Einige Forellen 10-31cm am Haken. Alle waren putzmunter und eine durfte mit, die wie man erkennen kann, eine ältere Verletzung am Kiemendeckel hat.


----------



## Alexander2781 (22. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

ich habe letzten Samstag eine 38er Bachforelle auf einen kupfernen 3er Mepps Aglia Spinner gefangen. 
Gefangen im Staffelbach bei Hauzenberg.

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (22. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Tja und ich plage mich mit Kleinkram rum  Dazu kam noch ein Döbel. Einen Teil vom Bach konnte ich gar nicht richtig beangeln...da war die Wasserfläche dicht und nur Mist am Haken bei jedem Wurf.


----------



## Bachforelle 007 (23. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War auch nochmal an dem Gumpen und konnte noch einige hübsche Bafos von ca 15 cm bis 33 cm gefangen. 
Petri an die anderen Fänger!


----------



## Eisenkneter (23. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich kan hier ja leider nicht allzu oft posten.
und auch der Saisonstart 2016 war durch Hochwasser verschoben.
Gestern dann noch 1 Stunde ans Wasser bevor der angekündigte Kälteeinbruch und das nächste Hochwasser kommt.
Daher die Wathose und Mückenpeitsche zu HAuse gelassen und die Spinne eingepackt.
Heraus kam eine 47er, die im Wasser noch viel schöner aussah als auf dem Foto. 
Später dann noch eine 30er, beide auf Spinner. Beide schwimmen wieder im leider gar nicht so sauberen Wasser.
Was den beiden sicherlich zu Gute kam, denn aus sauberem Wasser ist so eine Bafo ja schon lecker ...


----------



## C&T (23. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Der Fisch auf dem Foto schwimmt wieder?
All zu hohe Überlebenschancen hat der aber nicht, so auf den Boden gelegt...m


----------



## hirschkaefer (23. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

okay.....


----------



## Eisenkneter (24. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



C&T schrieb:


> Der Fisch auf dem Foto schwimmt wieder?
> All zu hohe Überlebenschancen hat der aber nicht, so auf den Boden gelegt...m



quatsch.
Der Sand ist nass, der Fisch auch, die ganze Fotoaktion dauert noch keine 10 Sekunden.


MAch die mal lieber Gedanken über die Fotostrecken mit 10 Bildern in Pose, wo der Fisch in der Hand gehalten wird. Schön drücken damit er nicht rauschflutscht und dann doch zweimal fallen gelassen ...


----------



## lollo (24. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also das sag ich auch, so extrem zerbrechlich sind unsere Heimischen Fische wirklich nicht


----------



## Kaka (24. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> quatsch.
> Der Sand ist nass, der Fisch auch, die ganze Fotoaktion dauert noch keine 10 Sekunden.
> 
> 
> MAch die mal lieber Gedanken über die Fotostrecken mit 10 Bildern in Pose, wo der Fisch in der Hand gehalten wird. Schön drücken damit er nicht rauschflutscht und dann doch zweimal fallen gelassen ...



So sehe ich das auch. Musst dich auch nicht rechtfertigen. 

Und jetzt zurück zum Thema...


----------



## Deep Down (24. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri! Schöner Fisch!

Ich mach mir eher Gedanken über das Fortleben des Spinners. 
Die Achse sieht leicht verbogen aus!


----------



## hirschkaefer (24. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Fische die du wieder schwimmen läßt, sollst du doch möglichst im Wasser abhaken und nicht in den Sand werfen... oh oh...


----------



## Seele (24. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ist sicher nicht förderlich für den Fisch aber sehe ich auch eher als nicht kritisch an. So empfindlich sind Forellen auch wieder nicht. 

Der Spinner dagegen ist hinüber 

Ich konnte am Freitag auch eine Bafo, zwei Refo und zu meiner großen Überraschung zwei Äschen fangen, mit 43 bis 45cm nicht mal ne Lütte.


----------



## Eisenkneter (24. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ich bleib dabei:
lieber ablegen als im wasser in der hand halten und dabei drücken. das mag bei einer widerhakenlose nymphe gehen, einen spinner der so bombenfest sitzt dass es beim drill die achse verbiegt  bekommst du aber im wasser nicht ab. zumindest nicht schonend ohne den fisch zu drücken.

zudem kann ich wenn ich einen fisch keschere den drill deutlich kürzer halten als wenn ich den fisch handlande und dann im wasser abhaken will. diese minuten weniger drill bis zur erschöpfung sind viel entscheidender als ein ablegen auf nassen blättern und etwas sand.

glaub mir, dem fisch gehts gut.

Naja, so guts ihm in dieser kloake gehen kann


----------



## lollo (25. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Traumfisch


----------



## Silverfish1 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Richtig toller Fisch ! Petri


----------



## hirschkaefer (25. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri! Ich finde diese Bafo´s in dieser schönen Färbung auch extrem traumhaft. Eine größere in dieser Färbung hatte ich dieses Jahr auch schon, aber auch viele kleine - so 10-15cm. Der Nachwuchs scheint also gesichert...


----------



## Leine-Leroy (27. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin!

Da hier ja vermutlich wetterbedingt nicht viele los ist, möchte ich noch mal die zwei schönsten Fische von Anfang April nachhreichen.

Trotz Insektenschlupf musste ich leider mangels Oberflächenaktivität auf Nymphe zurückgreifen.

Die Bachforelle hatte 37 cm, Eine 40+ hab ich leider verloren...

Tight Lines
Leroy


----------



## Laichzeit (27. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Petri! Ich finde diese Bafo´s in dieser schönen Färbung auch extrem traumhaft.



Die Fische sehen wirklich aus wie gemalt.
Die Refo von Leine-Leroy ist auch sehr interessant gefärbt, anders als alle anderen Refos bei mir.
In dem Thread gibt es immer was tolles zu sehen, weiter so.:m


----------



## Silverfish1 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich glaube da wurde ein bisschen am Farbfilter gedreht


----------



## Laichzeit (27. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja, das Bild hat einen Rotstich.
Die Körperform und Punktierung ist dennoch sehr hübsch.


----------



## Silverfish1 (27. April 2016)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ja, das Bild hat einen Rotstich.
> Die Körperform und Punktierung ist dennoch sehr hübsch.



Da gebe ich dir recht der Fisch ist schön !


----------



## Leine-Leroy (28. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin zusammen!

Ich habe nicht am Farbfilter gedreht ;-) 

Die war wirklich so knallrot. DIe anderen Regenbogner war genasuso hübsch, aber weit weniger farbintensiv...

In dem Bach scheinen sich die Regenbogen selbst zu vermehren. Weder Bachforelle noch Regebogen werden besetzt. Habe schon Fische +- 10 cm gefangen.

Gruß
Leroy


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (28. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne Fische. Man muss übrigens nicht immer an der Farbe drehen...oft haben Kameras von Haus aus schon einen leichten Farbstich o. ä. Bei meiner ist es ganz schlimm bei der Landschaftsszene und JPG, da sie bei dem Programm übersättigt. Mache ich deshalb fast nur noch manuell.

War heute auch nochmal kurz am Bach. Es gab lediglich einen Biss, allerdings hat man einige kleinere Fische gesehen (können aber auch Döbel gewesen sein) 

Nachdem ich dann mal mein Kitobjektiv beim Fotografieren (Fisch) fast ausgereizt hab bin ich zufrieden nach Hause. War mal wieder schön draußen....leider war das Wetter die Tage nicht so prall und ich war schon leicht auf Entzug.


----------



## Dachfeger (29. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gestern Abend auch mal wieder los.  War von sehr schön bis Graupelschauer alles dabei.
3 wollten mal kurz an die Luft. Leider werden sie nicht größer|bigeyes
Aber egal. Hauptsache frische Luft und Natur|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War vorhin nochmal los....mehrere Forellen gefangen, davon eine maßig. Bin danach auch wieder weg...richtig ekeliges Wetter. Dunkel, sehr windig und ab und zu etwas Regen...da wurde eigentlich was anderes vorhergesagt.


----------



## Ruti Island (29. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute hab ich mal die Hechte in Ruhe gelassen und hab es in den Abendstunden mal auf Bachforelle probiert. Erst hab ich eine gute Forelle auf Spinner verloren, dann hab ich auf Wobbler gewechselt und es gab eine richtig gute 37er.


----------



## Nüsser (29. April 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri, schöne Fische!


----------



## Krabat_11 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Endlich!
Viele Bafos gibt es bei uns nicht mehr, deswegen ist es nicht wirklich einfach mal eine zu bekommen und das Schonmaß ist entsprechend - 50cm. Diese Schönheit ist die erste, die ich diese Jahr haken konnte 47cm. 3-20cm hätten ihr auch nicht das Leben gekostet. Das Bild ist nicht sehr dolle, aber es sollte schnell gehen.
Eigentlich wollte ich bei dem Dreckwetter heute morgen gar nicht los, aber irgendwie musste es doch sein, zumal all zu oft komme ich nicht ans Wasser. Der Fang selber war nicht sehr spektakulär, nur dass ich sofort sicher war es ist eine Forelle und kein Döbel, von denen es hier viele und große gibt. DIe letzten Zweifel waren ausgeräumt, als ich die Punkte sah 

Allen anderen Fängern Petri - schöne Fische!


----------



## Krabat_11 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> Endlich!
> klaptt es jetzt mit dem Bild?


----------



## Dachfeger (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri.
Das sieht mir aber eher nach einer Meerforelle aus#t


----------



## Krabat_11 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Dachfeger schrieb:


> Petri.
> Das sieht mir aber eher nach einer Meerforelle aus#t



Findschd?
So sehen die Bafos im Hochrhein halt aus, rote Punkte haben die hier nicht.
Und die Schuppen sitzen fest. Eine Mefo aus der Ostsee verliert die ersten Schuppen schon im Kescher - einigen wir uns auf Salmo Trutta


----------



## Laichzeit (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die heute vorkommenden Meerforellen im Hoch und Oberrhein stammen von den örtlichen Bachforellen ab.
Seit der Rhein durchgängig ist, wandern einige Forellen ab um als Meerforelle zu leben.
Geringe Schonmaße für Bachforellen sind da Unsinn, da sich die Fische nicht wirklich unterscheiden, deshalb sind da generell 50 cm. Ab der Größe sind Fehlbesimmungen seltener und weniger junge Mefos werden fälschlich als Bachforelle entnommen.
Selbst Experten liegen da öfters falsch und Sicherheit gib nur der Strontiumgehalt, der bei Meeresfischen höher ist.


----------



## Hezaru (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich kenne ja nur BaFos aber des is keine


----------



## hechtomat77 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> Findschd?
> So sehen die Bafos im Hochrhein halt aus, rote Punkte haben die hier nicht.
> Und die Schuppen sitzen fest. Eine Mefo aus der Ostsee verliert die ersten Schuppen schon im Kescher - einigen wir uns auf Salmo Trutta



Kann ich bestätigen. Das ist eine klassische Hochrhein Rheinforelle.
Ich befische auch den Hochrhein, etwas weiter stromauf bei Waldshut. 

Das sind Bachforellen, einfach ohne rote Punkte. Die gab es schon immer am Hochrhein und sehen auch immer so aus wie die von Krabat.

Petri übrigens noch zum Hochrheinsilber#6

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## Laichzeit (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wenn eine Meerforelle bis in den Hochrhein wandert, ist sie bis da längst umgefärbt und dementsprechend sitzen die Schuppen schon fest.
Die Färbung ist dann nahezu identisch mit den großen Bafos. Auf der WFBW Seite gibt es Bilder von Aufsteigern.
Dass es eine Meerforelle ist, glaub ich nicht, da die Aufsteiger meistens größer sind und Meerforellen nur extrem selten bis in den Hochrhein gelangen.
Das war historisch schon selten, zudem fehlen an einigen Staustufen noch Fischpässe .


----------



## Krabat_11 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das war historisch schon selten, zudem fehlen an einigen Staustufen noch Fischpässe .



Daran kann es eigentlich nicht liegen - Lachse steigen schon bis hier her auf, selten aber es kommt vor.

Wie dem auch sein, es ist wirklich eine Salmo Trutta ;-)


----------



## Silverfish1 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei mir gab es heute 2 maßige mit 33 und 35 cm. Zu meinem Glück habe ich mein iphone verloren dachte es wäre ins Wasser gefallen als ich gestolpert bin. :r:r:r 
Jedoch hat es jemand auf der Wiese gefunden und Kontakt mit mein Eltern aufgenommen und jetzt muss ich es nur noch abholen 

Hat sich also gelohnt der Tag. Fotos gibts leider keine hatte ja kein Handy


----------



## gambinho (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

In der Nähe meines Hauses fließt ein kleiner Bach durch den Wald. Er ist an den meisten Stellen so 1-1.50m breit und ca. 10-40cm tief und trocknet bei wenig Regen auch öfters aus. 
Laut einem Internetbericht über die Kölner Bäche soll es da eine Bachforellenpopulation geben aber als ich heute mal ein paar km mit dem Fahrrad abgefahren bin, habe ich keinen einzigen Fisch gesehen. 
Wisst ihr wie ich rausfinden kann, ob es dort wirklich Forellen gibt?! Danke


----------



## Rumpi87 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



gambinho schrieb:


> In der Nähe meines Hauses fließt ein kleiner Bach durch den Wald. Er ist an den meisten Stellen so 1-1.50m breit und ca. 10-40cm tief und trocknet bei wenig Regen auch öfters aus.
> Laut einem Internetbericht über die Kölner Bäche soll es da eine Bachforellenpopulation geben aber als ich heute mal ein paar km mit dem Fahrrad abgefahren bin, habe ich keinen einzigen Fisch gesehen.
> Wisst ihr wie ich rausfinden kann, ob es dort wirklich Forellen gibt?! Danke




Am besten mit ner Angel :vik:

Oder halt lange am Gewässer aufhalten und beobachten... Wenn da ein Bestand vorhanden ist, wirst du zwangsläufig irgendwann eine zu sehen bekommen... |wavey:

Gruß
Rumpi


----------



## grubenreiner (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



gambinho schrieb:


> .....und trocknet bei wenig Regen auch öfters aus.....



Wenn er wirklich austrocknet würde mich das eher auf das nichtvorhandensein einer Population (und eine Fehlmeldung im Internet) schließen lassen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Würde ich nicht unbedingt  Wir haben hier auch einen Bach, der teilweise vielleicht nur 1m breit ist und gerade mal 10cm tief. Trocknet im Sommer stellenweise auch aus. Bachforellen sind drin, logischerweise stehen sie aber alle in den etwas tieferen Gumpen oder Rinnen.


----------



## Kaka (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Morgen gehts nach längerer Zeit auch wieder an den Bach. Mein Liebslingsbach in der näheren Umgebung darf seit 1.5 wieder befischt werden. Wathose und Palms Gallery sind schon bereit. Freue mich #6


----------



## C&T (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich konnte meine Gallery schon schön einweihen.
Hier mit einer kleineren Forelle... 
Anhang anzeigen 245288


----------



## gambinho (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke für die Antworten
Mit der Angel darf ich nicht testen und ich denke es würde auch keinen Sinn machen denn ich könnte ja überall bis zum Grund gucken und habe keinen Fisch gesehen. 
Ich gucke die Tage nochmal


----------



## Kaka (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ah, geil. Noch einer der sie hat. Welches Modell hast? Geiles Teil oder? Ich habe meine ja schon länger und bin begeistert!


----------



## Geripptes (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@gambino: Kannst dir ja mal ein Paar Maden oder Heuschrecken mit an das Gewässer nehmen und an verdächtigen Stellen ins Wasser werfen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

An solchen kleinen Bächen sind die Fische oft schneller weg, als man gucken kann  An "normalen" Bächen sind die Fische schon scheu, aber an solchen Kleinstgewässern ist es extrem.

Ich selbst hätte nie gedacht, das wir in diesem Miniding mitten in der Stadt Forellen haben und auch sonst wird es kaum wer glauben. Deshalb geh ich da auch nicht angeln, sonst kommt noch die Polizei oder werde anderweitig weggesperrt. Zumindest wird man für blöd gehalten...

Würde mir die tiefen Stellen ansehen (vielleicht auch mal bei Google Maps schauen) Gumpen, Rinnen oder bei Bauwerken wie Brücken. Manchmal gehen Bäche auch unterirdisch wo durch...da können auch tiefere Stellen sein.


----------



## C&T (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das minnow model.
Ja ist ein schönes Teil, ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftigt das sie fast kein reargrip hat.
Aber macht wahnsinnig spaß die Rute.


----------



## Kaka (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



C&T schrieb:


> Das minnow model.
> Ja ist ein schönes Teil, ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftigt das sie fast kein reargrip hat.
> Aber macht wahnsinnig spaß die Rute.



Ah, du bist Kommifischi ausm BA Forum oder? An der alten Rarenium identifiziert 

Ich liebe den kurzen Griff. Mag das aber allgemein bei allen Ruten.


----------



## Kaka (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Los geht's!


----------



## RXXMxrcxl (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß und Petri...


----------



## C&T (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Ah, du bist Kommifischi ausm BA Forum oder? An der alten Rarenium identifiziert
> 
> Ich liebe den kurzen Griff. Mag das aber allgemein bei allen Ruten.



 Korrekt
Dann wünsch ich dir heute einen guten Start...
Und allen anderen auch ein dickes Petri!


----------



## Kaka (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Viel ging bisher nicht. Paar Fehlbisse und zweimal untermaßig. Nachmittags geht's nochmal raus!


----------



## philipp87 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@kaka
tolles Gewässer.

Und Petri zu den Fischen.


----------



## Kaka (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke! 

Gab noch einige annehmbare. Leider ohne Fotos, da viele Spaziergänger bzw Zuschauer. Da lass ich das mit den Bildern dann immer! 

Sonst keiner draußen gewesen?


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ein paar hatte ich heute als Beifang beim Äschenfischen.

Der Winter war zwar mild, aber lange und mit viel Hochwasser. Entsprechend sehen die Fische bei uns auch aus |rolleyes.
Die tragen zum grossen Teil noch Dutzende Egel mit sich rum.
Bei diesem Fisch auf Brust- und Afterflosse, teilweise aber auch auf dem Kopf, ziemlich gruselig |evil:.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war kurz am Bach. Gab nur Kleinkram, aber habe ich mir vorher schon gedacht. Bin auch mehr zum Foto machen hingefahren...später war ich noch am See, aber tote Hose.


----------



## Drunja (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sonntag war ich auch wieder am Fluß um die Ecke und bevor ich baden gegangen bin, die Spikes helfen auch nicht immer, konnte ich ein paar Forellen fangen. Hier noch ein kurzes Video.

https://youtu.be/dVSyXSQbRvI


----------



## Drunja (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Und noch  ein paar Vatertag - Forellen.


----------



## Promachos (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Drunja schrieb:


> Sonntag war ich auch wieder am Fluß um die Ecke und bevor ich baden gegangen bin, die Spikes helfen auch nicht immer, konnte ich ein paar Forellen fangen. Hier noch ein kurzes Video.
> 
> https://youtu.be/dVSyXSQbRvI



Hallo!

 Schönes Video#6. Was fischst du denn da für eine Rute? Mir gefällt ihre Aktion.

 Gruß Promachos


----------



## C&T (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Glaube ne major craft finetail....
Die auf dem foto, glaub das video ist eine andere...


----------



## Drunja (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja das stimmt, auf dem foto ist eine Finetal von Major Craft, im letzten Video ist aber eine andere Rute, St. Croix Legent Elite bis 7gr Wurfgewicht.


----------



## Mainhatten (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Darf ich fragen wie du den Hogy Hog montierst?
Jigkopf ist das ja nicht oder?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei mir gabs wie üblich nur wieder Kleinkram. An einer Stelle (hinter der Brücke) wurde ein großer Gumpen zerstört....renaturieren nennt man das. Sieht zwar nicht so schlecht aus (auf dem Bild ist der Teil schon fertig), ist aber nicht gerade förderlich für die Fische, wenn man ihnen die wenigen Standplätze nimmt. Werde jetzt auch eine Pause einlegen am Bach.


----------



## Silverfish1 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei mir gab es heute mal wieder mal ein paar Bachforellen, hab jedoch nur von einer ein Foto gemacht, die anderen sind mir irgendwie ins Wasser gefallen und die nach dem Foto auch ganz komisch ....


----------



## Drunja (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Mainhatten schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wie du den Hogy Hog montierst?
> Jigkopf ist das ja nicht oder?


Du hast recht, das ist kein richtiger Jigkopf. Ich benutze eine Scharnier - Montage mit dem so genannten "Tscheburaschka". Diese Montage ist sehr beweglich und erlaubt mir sehr schnellen Gewicht wechseln wenn das nötig ist.


----------



## Forellenberti (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Drunja,

wie muss ich das mit der Scharnier-Montage hgenau  erstehen? Kannst Du das genauer erklären super wären Bilder!

Gruss Forellenberti


----------



## Drunja (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mit der Scharnier-montage meinte ich dass der Jigkop nicht fest am Haken montiert ist.
Über Cheburaschka Montage kann man hier lesen:
http://www.strassenangler.de/kunstkoeder/flex-heads/tungsten-cheburashka-sinker/a-285/
Oder hir:
http://www.clickbaits.de/start/finesse-angeln/mister-finesse-tungsten-cheburashka-swing-jig-3-g-.
Und noch ein Video:
https://youtu.be/1EwQ9_jCq_4


----------



## Mainhatten (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ah cheburashka daczte ich mir schon fast. Hab nur das Blei nicht gesehen oder hatte noch Split shot Rig vermutet. 
welche Hakengröße nimmst du?
Danke


----------



## Drunja (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich verwende hauptsächlich Tungsten Cheburaschkas und für den Hogy Hog in gr.1,2 inch nehme ich Haken N 6 mit grossem Öhr.


----------



## One carp (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute gabs 5 stück,diese durfte dann mit.


----------



## W-Lahn (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri in die Runde!
  ich war am Samstag auf Bachforellenpirsch und konnte ca. 20 Fische zum Landgang überreden. Hier ein paar Impressionen:


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4518749&postcount=563

 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4518750&postcount=564


----------



## Hardiii (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sehr geil! 

Vor allem der kleine Fluss! So einen hätte ich auch gerne vor der Tür!

Bei mir gabs leider nur eine, die dazu auch noch ganz schön ramponiert war... Hat einer von euch ne wodurch solche Verletzungen kommen?


----------



## Inni (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hardiii schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch ne wodurch solche Verletzungen kommen?



Kormorane o.ä. in der Nähe gesichtet?


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das war eher ein Graureiher. 
Wenn das Wasser nicht zu warm oder keimverseucht ist, verheilt das problemlos.


----------



## philipp87 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute konnte ich diese schöne 47cm Bachforelle fangen. Sie durfte zurück ins Wasser.
http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/640x480q90/923/Nh1LrT.png


----------



## nookieone (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



philipp87 schrieb:


> Heute konnte ich diese schöne 47cm Bachforelle fangen. Sie durfte zurück ins Wasser.
> http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/640x480q90/923/Nh1LrT.png



|bigeyes:k#6


----------



## Kaka (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wunderschöner Fisch. Petri!


----------



## Johnny85 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wirklich ein Traumfisch, topp!


----------



## sevone (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Absoluter Topfisch, Philipp. Dickes Petri Heil! 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Steff-Peff (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi philipp87,tolle Bafo und unterfränkischen Räschbegt |supergri fürs Zurücksetzen #6.

Gruß 
Steff


----------



## Leine-Leroy (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die beste von gestern...
Fast makelloser 40er Satzfisch


----------



## Drunja (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

*phillipp87*,Petri, sehr schöner Fisch. 
Und ich konnte am Freitag, nach der Arbeit , auch zwei 40-er  überreden.
Und ein paar Videos von mir, abet nicht von Freitag. 
https://youtu.be/D4YsTijihbw
https://youtu.be/L9CfzI4y3qo


----------



## philipp87 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Drunja schrieb:


> *phillipp87*,Petri, sehr schöner Fisch.
> Und ich konnte am Freitag, nach der Arbeit , auch zwei 40-er  überreden.
> Und ein paar Videos von mir, abet nicht von Freitag.
> https://youtu.be/D4YsTijihbw
> https://youtu.be/L9CfzI4y3qo



Danke, ich hab dich bereits bei YT abonniert.
Schaue mir deine Videos gerne an, tolle Arbeit. Und sicherlich eine menge Arbeit. Man sieht es den Videos an, mach weiter so.
#6


----------



## Drunja (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



philipp87 schrieb:


> Danke, ich hab dich bereits bei YT abonniert.
> Schaue mir deine Videos gerne an, tolle Arbeit. Und sicherlich eine menge Arbeit. Man sieht es den Videos an, mach weiter so.
> #6


Danke dir.
Hier noch mal die schönste von heute.


----------



## Johnny85 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Drunja schrieb:


> *phillipp87*,Petri, sehr schöner Fisch.
> Und ich konnte am Freitag, nach der Arbeit , auch zwei 40-er  überreden.
> Und ein paar Videos von mir, abet nicht von Freitag.
> https://youtu.be/D4YsTijihbw
> https://youtu.be/L9CfzI4y3qo





Tolle Aufnahmen Drunja, macht Spaß dir zuzusehen!


----------



## Drunja (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnny85 schrieb:


> Tolle Aufnahmen Drunja, macht Spaß dir zuzusehen!



Danke Christian


----------



## der mit der angel (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Zwei Schönheiten :k


----------



## Silverfish1 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So melde mich auch mal wieder zurück, war gerade eine Woche in Irland. Meine Baitcaster war natürlich dabei. Den unser Haus war keine 10 m vom River Boyne entfernt und so habe ich auch eine paar wilde Bachforellen fangen können richtig große waren leider nicht dabei, dafür haben alle ne super färbung.


----------



## Silverfish1 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich weis leider nicht warum meine Foto's immer verkehrt rum sind. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Da ich immer noch Urlaub habe bin ich heute direkt nach Thüringen gefahren um noch weiter Forellen zu fangen der Anfang ist gemacht morgen geht es weiter.


----------



## Steff-Peff (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Silverfish,
herrlich gefärbte Bafos !
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Seele (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Ich weis leider nicht warum meine Foto's immer verkehrt rum sind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hirschkaefer (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Endlich mal wieder ne schöne 46er auf ner normalo Prince-Nymphe. Die Dinger gehen irgendwie immer.....


----------



## sbE (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nach längerer Abwesenheit im Board auch mal ein kurzes Lebenszeichen von mir.  Ich stelle diese Saison die Baitcaster etwas zur Seite und widme mich mehr dem Fliegenfischen mit leichtem, sensiblen Gerät (6'6 #4). Es läuft gut an und macht höllisch viel Spaß... 

Jetzt heißt es für den Rest der Saison nur noch Trickwürfe üben üben üben....


----------



## hirschkaefer (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Es läuft gut an und macht höllisch viel Spaß...



So schaut´s aus. #6 Dickes Petri. Jetzt fangen sie auch langsam an zu steigen. Muss bald mal auf Trockenfliege umrüsten. Das ist dann noch mehr Spaß wenn die Bestien auf die Fliegen krachen.


----------



## C&T (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schick leute,
War am Bach unterwegs...


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

ich bin zum Forellenfischen zur Zeit in Österreich unterwegs, an einem Gewässer, das ich nunmehr seit 30  Jahren befische. Nach zweimaligem Pächterwechsel in den letzten 8 Jahren ist es mittlerweile so, daß offensichtlich kaum jemand hier fischt. Wenn mich nicht zwei Bekannte aus der Gegend von Linz am Montag zum Fischen besucht hätten, ich hätte von Sonntag bis jetzt keinen anderen Angler gesehen. Da es bis gestern noch relativ kalt war und die Forellen entsprechend spitz bissen, hat sich das heute nachmittag schlagartig geändert und zwar derart, daß ich nach 3 Stunden aufhörte zu fischen. Wenn ich weiter gefischt hätte, ich hätte es wahrscheinlich heute nachmittag auf ca. 50 Fische gebracht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heyho Bafofreaks,

vor kurzem wurde hier ja wieder mal wegen Wunden an einer Forelle gerätselt. Ich habe bei dem Bild sofort auf den Graureiher getippt. 
Bei uns ist das mittlerweile absolut krass. Von den etwa 10 Fischen, die ich gestern hatte, hab ich nur  zwei genauer angeschaut weil ich den Kleinkram sofort im Wasser vom Haken löse.
Das waren meine Küchenforelle und die einzige Äsche des Tages. Bei der Äsche, etwa 30 cm lang, waren die Wunden noch relativ frisch. Bei der Forelle, 38 cm lang, war es schon länger verheilt.
Und das ist typisch für die Reiher. Wer mal deutlich über 30 cm misst, wird von den Viechern nicht mehr attackiert. Aber alles was drunter liegt, lebt gefährlich #d.
 Manchmal fallen die zappelnden Fische wieder zurück ins Wasser, wenn der Reiher ihn zum Schlucken zurechtdreht, wieviele aber im Reihermagen landen, möchte ich eigentlich gar nicht wissen. Ich finde sie eigentlich ja sehr hübsch, fast anmutig, aber nur solange sie auf der Wiese Mäuse fangen . Auf dem zweiten Bild sieht man den "Krater" im Rücken recht gut, war komplett verheilt.


----------



## sbE (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wunden bzw. Löcher im Rückenbereich sehe ich auch gelegentlich. Das sind auf jeden Fall Reiher...zumal sie bei uns gern auf anliegenden Wiesen herumstehen. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Steff-Peff (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute mit nem Bekannten an einer neuen Strecke, die unsere Erwartungen weit übertraf, zumindest was die Anzahl der Bafos angeht. Bei der Größe fehlt es allerdings noch |rolleyes
Dafür waren sie wunderschön gefärbt. Diese hatte zusätzlich eine tolle Fettflosse. In natura hat sie noch intensiver geschimmert.


----------



## joey96 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

N' Abend Bafo-Freunde, 

Ich war Ewigkeiten nichtmehr im Forum aktiv, aber melde mich mal wieder zurück.

Vorgestern war ich an der Hönne und konnte 2 kleine, aber schöne Rotgetupfte landen. Sind natürlich beide wieder schwimmen gegangen. 
Beide auf 0er Mepps in silber. 

Kurz vorher hatte ich noch eine Große verloren und zwei Kleinere hatten den Köder um ein Haar verfehlt.

Ps: Ich verstehe nicht, warum ich mit meinem Smartphone nur einen Anhang hinzufügen kann? #c

In den nächsten Tagen gibts hoffentlich noch mehr zu erzählen, da ich im Moment viel Zeit zum angeln habe! 

Beste Grüße!


----------



## hirschkaefer (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri! Gestern war wieder alles was schwimmt beißwütig. Es waren so gefühlt 20 Fische am Haken, davon sehr wenige, untermaßige Bafo´s, viele Äschen aller Größen und Barsche. Das Wasser war extrem klar. Da ging ja fast nur anschleichen auf allen Vieren.


----------



## Ruti Island (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*







Gestern Morgen gab es 5 Bachforellen, alle zwischen 30cm und 40cm, in einer halben Stunde. Als die Sonne dann richtig geschienen hat war der Spuk aber vorbei. War eine schöne kurzweilige Angelei [emoji5]


----------



## C&T (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War auch mal wieder unterwegs...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War auch kurz los...viele Kleinforellen, eine untermaßige 28er und kurz bevor die Sonne unterging noch eine 31er. Danach noch schnell einige Km bachabwärts gefahren um auf Aal zu angeln. Hatte auch einen Biss, blieb aber nicht hängen. Musste dann auch wieder los.


----------



## Carsten owl (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin!
Kommt jemand aus der Region Bamberg und kann mir sagen,ob es im 50 km Umkreis ein Salmoniden-Bach bzw. -Fluß gibt,an dem man die Spinnrute schwingen darf und Gastkarten erhält?
dange im voraus,Carsten


----------



## joey96 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@carstem owl

Was ist mit der Aurach oder dem Kulmgraben? 
Sind zwar nur Vermutungen, aber wirf doch mal google Maps an und schau nach Bächen in der Umgebung, die sich danach easy ergooglen lassen!  
Da findest du bestimmt was schönes!


----------



## Carsten owl (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin Joey!
Danke,bin fündig geworden:Für die "Reiche Ebrach" gibts Gastkarten.


----------



## joey96 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Man hilf, wo man kann! 

Vielleicht sind die Aurach und die Rauhe Ebrach auch noch was für dich! 
Oder die Werre im Bereich Bad Oeynhausen 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin, 
nachdem es bei uns ordentlich geregnet hat, bin ich heute morgen ausnahmsweise mal mit der Spinnrute los.
Die Bissfrequenz war enorm, aber trotz ca. 20 gelandeter Fische war keine wirklich Gute dabei.
Aufm Rückweg hat sich dann noch eine Äsche den Wobbler reingezogen und mir einen schönen Tagesabschluss beschert.


----------



## joey96 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Hanjupp! 

Tolle Äsche! 
Es müssen ja auch nicht immer die ganz großen sein, ich finde bei einer solchen kurzweiligen Angelei ist man trotzdem mit viel Spaß dabei, wenns alle paar minuten rappelt


----------



## hirschkaefer (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So umziehen und ans Wasser! Gleich geht´s los! #6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute bestimmt um die 10 Forellen gefangen. Waren richtig in Beisslaune...vermutlich auch durch den Regen. Die größte Forelle hatte die typische Größe von 30cm, zudem auch sehr hell gefärbt und für unsere Verhältnisse gut gepunktet. Dann gabs noch eine 29er und 28er, Rest deutlich kleiner.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



joey96 schrieb:


> Petri Hanjupp!
> 
> Tolle Äsche!
> Es müssen ja auch nicht immer die ganz großen sein, ich finde bei einer solchen kurzweiligen Angelei ist man trotzdem mit viel Spaß dabei, wenns alle paar minuten rappelt



Dank !
Klar, ich war insgesamt ja absolut zufrieden mit dem Morgen.
Es rumort halt ein bisschen im Hinterkopf weil ich mein Gewässer kenne, und solch perfekte äussere Bedingungen und meine Freizeit, selten so zusammen passen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bin heute auch nochmal los. Wollte erst nicht, da es recht dunkel war und nach Regen aussah. Hat sich aber gelohnt. Gab insgesamt 3 Forellen, eine davon ü 50. Bisher meine 2. Kapitale in diesem Bach. 

Der Drill war ähnlich heikel wie bei der letzten Forelle. Erst gabs einen leichten Tock und dann schrie die Bremse. Der Fisch flüchtete gleich ans Ufer wo einige Äste im Wasser langen. Hatte ihn nach einer Minute in Kescherreichweite, aber dann brach der Fisch nochmal aus. Schnur (zum Glück nicht der Fisch) um einen Ast gewickelt. Habe ich dann mit dem Kescherstiel gelöst, jedoch befand sich der Fisch dann schon unter Baumwurzeln (bei uns hängen die teilweise weit im Bach hinein). Wollte erst ins Wasser, dann ist der Fisch aber schon von den Wurzeln weg geschwommen...und dann war er im Kescher.


----------



## Kaka (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Was ein phantastisches Bild! Klasse und Petri zur Ü50er #6


----------



## Deep Down (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Siehste, es gibt sie doch, die Großen!

Petri zur schicken Ü50er!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke  Habe diese Saison wohl viel Glück.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*













die ersten brauchbaren dieses Jahr 38 und 46.....


----------



## Grundelgott (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sehr verehrte Bachforellenpirscher, ich lese ja normalerweise nur still mit hier im Forum, aber diese Geschichte möchte ich euch nicht ersparen.
Ich bin ziemlicher Angelanfänger und habe vor zwei Tagen, an meinem Geburtstag, den ersten Versuch mit Kunstködern am Bach zu angeln unternommen. Vorher habe ich schon mit Wurm an der freien Leine gut Forellen und Döbel gefangen, aber vorgestern war ich mal so verrückt und hab nen paar cent Chinawobbler angeknotet. Nach dem ersten Nachläufer war klar: nie mehr Wurm! Es war wie eine Offenbarung. Gestern hab ich mich dann nochmal durch den Brennesseln und Dornendschungel geschlagen und ein paar WÜrfe mit dem gleichen Wobbler gemacht und siehe da, eine 51er Bachforelle hat gebissen! Ein wahnsinns Fisch. An einem kleinen Stauwehr in einem 2m breiten Bach. Das war vielleicht ein Spektakel!

Sorry für die Bildqualität, altes Handy und zitternde Hände :q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri...ein geiler Fisch, fast identisch so groß wie meine. In der Größe machen die echt Stress an der Leine. Kann ich gut nachvollziehen mit den zittrigen Händen, die hatte ich sogar noch während der Heimfahrt |supergri

Für ein einfaches Erinnerungsbild reichts doch und das Erlebnis zählt doch auch. Meins ist auch nicht ganz wie ich es mir wünschen würde. Liegt am Kontrast / Detailverlust, der bei so wenig Licht aber natürlich ist und der Blendeneinstellung (sonst wär nur der Kopf scharf, was nicht so toll aussehen würde bei dem Motiv) Kann man sich halt nicht aussuchen, wann die Fische beissen


----------



## hirschkaefer (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri ihr Superfänger! 50+ hab ich in diesem Jahr noch nicht geschafft. Ich arbeite dran. 

Heute ist auch was interessantes passiert. War wie immer mit der Fliege unterwegs und hatte so ne kleinere Bafo, sagen wir 20cm, am Haken. Also ich habe sie gedrillt und im recht klaren Wasser konnte ich beobachten, wie eine Bafo 50+ meiner gehakten hinterher schoß und anderthalb Meter verfolgte. Ich hab wohl beim Drill ihr Revier gekreuzt.
Jetzt hab ich eine Aufgabe für die nächste Zeit. Weiß ja jetzt, wo ihr Revier ist... :g


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wird schon  Sind denn Bachfos wirklich so standorttreu? Mir kommt das langsam komisch vor. 

Zwar habe ich meine beiden ü 50 etwas abseits gefangen, aber es waren auch andere Angler da (sah man an den Trampelpfaden) 

Ich selbst habe die Stellen auch oft befischt (sind praktisch meine Stammstellen) Nie was besonderes gewesen und auf einmal waren sie einfach da. Habe da irgendwie langsam den Eindruck, als würden die Bachfos doch ab und zu durch den Bach wandern.


----------



## pike-81 (29. Mai 2016)

Moinsen!
Meiner Erfahrung nach, sind die Bachforellen absolut standorttreu. 
Nur bei Extremen wie Hochwasser, Dürreperiode oder etwa Krautmähen, werden die Karten neu gemischt. 
Man kann das gut beobachten, wenn sie nach Fliegen steigen, oder mit Glück im klaren Wasser zu sehen sind. 
Teilweise gehen die Kapitalen einfach nicht an den Haken. 
Kann man machen, was man will. 
Bis sie dann eines Tages doch unvorsichtig werden. 
Dahinter stecken dann oft besondere Ereignisse im Gewässer. 
Z.B. Laichzeiten von Beutefischen und die Maifliegenzeit. 
Einige Gewässer geben auch einfach nichts her. Warum auch immer. 
Genpool?
Habe selber jahrelang einen Fluß befischt. 
Bei ü40 war einfach Schluß. 
Nur eine lag in all den Jahren bei 56cm. 
Und das ist eigentlich noch klein, wenn man sich mal die Bilder der (teilweise uralten) Rekorde anschaut. 
Oder hat von Euch schon jemand eine Meterforelle gefangen?
Also Bachforelle, nicht See- oder Meerforelle. 
http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/all/4-bachforelle.html
Petri


----------



## hirschkaefer (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



D1985 schrieb:


> Sind denn Bachfos wirklich so standorttreu?



Also ich bin schon der Meinung, dass sie standorttreu sind. Da war ich letztes Jahr an einer Stelle, die ich oft beangle. Da hatte ich gesehen, wie eine größere hinter meiner Nymphe her machte, aber nicht gebissen hatte. Ich habs dann das ganze Jahr an und um der Stelle versucht - nix. Dieses Jahr hatte es dann geklappt. Nach geschätzten 15 Würfen wollte ich schon die Stelle wechseln, bis es dann gerappelt hat. Ne schicke 47er und etwa 10 Meter von der Stelle entfernt, wo ich sie letztes Jahr ausgemacht hatte. Ja die großen sind schon sehr mißtrauisch und wenn die von 50+, die ich gestern gesehen hatte, standorttreu ist, haben es mit Sicherheit schon einige Angler einige Jahre versucht sie zu überlisten.
Und komischerweise haben alle Großen immer gebissen, wenn ich niemals damit gerechnet habe. Gibt ja auch nicht so viele davon und man bekommt sie nur zufällig zu Gesicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So ist es bei mir auch, hätte auch nie damit gerechnet (allein schon nicht mit meiner ü40 letztes Jahr). Eigentlich kann man hier schon froh sein, wenn sie 30cm (Mindestmaß) haben. 

Dann scheinen die großen Bachfos wirklich sehr vorsichtig zu sein, die sind bei guten Bedingungen bei 50cm schon so 7 Jahre alt (wenn die Tabelle stimmt, die ich mir gerade ansehe) und haben sicher schon einiges erlebt.


----------



## Steff-Peff (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wollte heute eigentlich auch für ne Stunde an die Bach, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass mein Stammbach nach den gestrigen Unwettern so aussieht wie die Sinn heute früh. 
Da war das Joggen heute wohl die bessere Wahl.

So long 
Steff


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sowas in etwa würde ich mir mal wieder wünschen...nur nicht ganz so extrem. Bachforelle kann man zwar knicken, aber für Aal ist das top (wenn man denn darf)


----------



## joey96 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

N' Abend Männers, 

Sagt einmal: Hat hier jemand Erfahrung gemacht mit dem Ilex Mitts 2,8 SF-R? 

Beste Grüße 

Joe


----------



## C&T (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Fische ich manchmal am bach...
Die Forellen gehen damit gut, gibt aber öfters fehlbisse.


----------



## joey96 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich habe den Schonhaken gegen einen Gamakatsu mit Widerhaken getauscht. 
Aussteiger sollten also nicht so viele vorkommen. 
(Soll jetzt keine Grundsatzdiskussion auslösen, ist immernoch ein Einzelhaken und kein Drilling) 

Wie fischt du den Mitts? 

Mein Bach strömt sehr stark, ich bezweifle also ein bisschen, dass der verbünftig läuft und oft an die Oberfläche gedrückt wird.


----------



## Hann. Münden (30. Mai 2016)

*Neue Bachforellenstandorte nach Hochwasser in Bächen*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Meiner Erfahrung nach, sind die Bachforellen absolut standorttreu.
> Nur bei Extremen wie Hochwasser werden die Karten neu gemischt.



Moin zusammen !
Und genau dazu interessiert mich die Meinung von aufmerksamen Beobachtern,
betr. Bäche/Bachforellen/Standortveränderungen.


Was könnt ihr(u.a. C&R-Angler) feststellen nach Hochwasser in Bächen?

Steigen die Bachforellen in euren Vereinsbächen eher auf oder ab(außerhalb der Laichzeit)?

Danke für Meldungen |wavey:


----------



## hirschkaefer (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also ich fange meine Bafo´s auch bei Hochwasser. Also bei normalen Hochwasser, was nicht gleich über alle Ufer tritt. Meistens suchen sie sich etwas beruhigtere Stellen, aber wandern nicht ab. Wenn die Brühe nicht so braun ist wie auf Steff-Peff´s Foto fängt man auch gut. Also in leicht bis mitteltrüben Wasser. Sollten sie nicht steigen binde dann meistens Streamer an.


----------



## Hann. Münden (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Also ich fange meine Bafo´s auch bei Hochwasser. Also bei normalen Hochwasser, was nicht gleich über alle Ufer tritt.


Bei viel Besatz ist das auch egal.
Meine Frage lautete aber: Was ist nach dem Hochwasser und nicht was ist während des Hochwassers!

Noch detaillierter: Meine Frage bezog sich auf die Beobachtung von wenigen vereinzelnten Gumpenforellen, die bei starker Strömung ihr Revier(Wurzeln etc) zwangsläufig verlassen müssen, betr. ausschließlich in kleineren bis mittleren Bächen. 

Bekommt ihr beim nächsten Angeln nach Hochwasser eher Neulinge aus oberen oder unteren Bachregionen an euren "Hausangelstellen" an den Haken?

Das Ab oder Hochwandern kann man z.B. bei einer größeren Bachlänge nachvollziehen, an denen z.B. mehrere Vereine Bachforellen(unterschiedl. Größen/Farbmuster etc) besetzen. Oder halt der C&R-Angler, der gewisse einzelne auffällige Fische, nach dem Releasen und einer gewissen Zeit, in anderen Regionen(welche? bachauf bachabwärts?) *nach Hochwassern außerhalb der Laich/Schonzeit* erneut an den Haken bekommt.

Ich mache hier Jagd auf gewisse vereinzelte Gumpenforellen am Vereinsbach.
Echte Bachforellenpirsch halt, passend zum Thread-Titel.


----------



## hirschkaefer (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Meine Frage lautete aber: Was ist nach dem Hochwasser und nicht was ist während des Hochwassers!



Wie konnte ich mich nur so vertun? Entschuldigung. Hier ist nach dem Hochwasser vor dem Hochwasser....
Die großen Forellen in Gumpen konnte ich auch ein Jahr später wieder an gleicher Stelle sehen - trotz zwischenzeitlichen Hochwasser.

Ist eine Gumpenforelle eine neue Art? *duckundweg*


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

An einer Stelle bei uns bin ich ziemlich sicher, das die Fische von "unten" kommen. Am Bach gibts ein Wehr und die Forellen können es nicht nach unten oder oben überwinden. Neben dem Wehr ist ein Graben, der so 500m weiter bachabwärts wieder in den Bach mündet.

Nach dem Hochwasser sind die Stellen vor dem Wehr oft wieder besetzt, also kommen sie von bachabwärts wieder nach oben...wo dann spätestens am Wehr Schluss ist.

Wird aber sicher auch unterschiedlich sein, je nach Gewässer.


----------



## Deep Down (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Ich mache hier Jagd auf gewisse vereinzelte Gumpenforellen am Vereinsbach.
> Echte Bachforellenpirsch halt, passend zum Thread-Titel.



Ja, bei Hochwasser werden auch große Bachis verdriftet. Wanderungen finden aber auch statt und dies gerade in der  Laichzeit.
Spots werden oder sind dann teilweise neu besetzt!


----------



## Hann. Münden (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



D1985 schrieb:


> An einer Stelle bei uns bin ich ziemlich sicher, das die Fische von "unten" kommen. Am Bach gibts ein Wehr und die Forellen können es nicht nach unten oder oben überwinden. Neben dem Wehr ist ein Graben, der so 500m weiter bachabwärts wieder in den Bach mündet.
> 
> Nach dem Hochwasser sind die Stellen vor dem Wehr oft wieder besetzt, also kommen sie von bachabwärts wieder nach oben...wo dann spätestens am Wehr Schluss ist.
> 
> Wird aber sicher auch unterschiedlich sein, je nach Gewässer.



Danke dir für den(wie gewünscht) brauchbaren Praxisbericht !

Bei uns gibt es z.B. einige Rauschen, die nur bei Hochwasser durchgängig sind. Bei Laichzeit ist es klar, dass die Bafos eh stromaufwärts gurken.

Bei Hochwasser, außerhalb der Laichzeit wie momentan, driften möglicherweise auch einige aus den oberen in die unteren Bachbereiche, was aber nichts mit den Rauschen zu tun hat. Sind uns hier aber noch nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## joey96 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

N´Abend Männers, 

Ich war heute für 2 ½ Stunden am Wasser um meine neue Rute (eine Levin von Crazy Fish, 190cm, WG 0,6-5g) zu testen, die ich vor einigen Wochen in Ungarn bestellt hatte.
Was ich im Voraus schon einmal sagen kann ist, dass die Peitsche mich mehr als nur zufrieden stellt! 
Grade auch der Preis von 110Euro lässt sich gut mit dem Geldbeutel vereinbaren. Grade für mich, als Student |rolleyes
Ich fische die Rute in einer Kombi mit einer 1500er Daiwa, bespult mit einer 4PE geflochtenen Hauptschnur und 40cm 0.20er Fluorocarbon. 
Für mich momentan eine süchtig machende Mischung. 

Aber zurück zum wirklich Wichtigen, dem Angeltag!

Nach den 1 ½ Tagen strömenden Dauerregens hier in NRW, hörte es gestern Nachmittag auf und die Vorhersage sagte erst für übermorgen wieder Regen an. 
Also gestern Abend schnell die Wathose, Rute und Rucksack in den Wagen geworfen.
Ich hatte die Hoffnung, dass das meiste Hochwasser am Morgen schon abgelaufen sein würde. 

Und tatsächlich, als ich ankam waren aus den 90cm die im Internet angesagt waren wieder 30cm geworden und das Wasser nur noch leicht getrübt. 
Also 1er Mepps eingehängt und los geht es!

Der erste Wurf war ein bisschen zu motiviert und landete direkt in einem Ast. 
Aber das Glück war mir hold und die Montage war unbeschadet gerettet. 

Der zweite Wurf ging direkt an die Böschung unter ein paar überhängende Blätter und tatsächlich, knallte die erste Trutte drei, vier Kurbeldrehungen später drauf. 
Leider haute die Gute aber in einem dicken Schwall an meinem Spinner vorbei. 

Also stiefelte ich bachauf über einige Staustufen und fing tatsächlich meine ersten beiden Forellen mit der neuen Rute, 27&29cm. Der Anfang war gemacht!
Und was für Einer, wenn  selbst kleinere Forellen so Spaß machen an der Ultraleicht Rute.

Nachdem die beiden wieder schwimmen durften, ging ich noch einige Meter bachauf und warf in einem tieferen Bereich eine Baumwurzel am Rand an. 
Und tatsächlich, eine Drehung später.. Hängt! 
Noch einmal Ende der 20er.  
Nach einem Fisch an solch einem Spot ist die Stelle eigentlich für mich abgeangelt und ich gehe 5,6 Meter flussauf um den nächsten Hotspot anzuwerfen.
Ich gucke träumend herum und freue mich über die Sonne die ausnahmsweise durch die Gewitterwolken scheint, die schon wieder am Himmel sind. 
Also schlenze ich gedankenverloren an die gleiche Stelle und fange an zu kurbeln. 
Und 2 Meter vor meinen Füßen knallt es dann nochmal richtig. 
Der Fisch zieht auf ca 1 Meter Tiefe Flussauf und gibt ordentlich Gas, bevor er das erste mal an die Oberfläche kommt. Und mir das Herz in die Hose rutscht. 
Resultat im Kescher: 42cm
 (Man muss dazu sagen, dass ich erst seit ca 3 Wochen zu den Bachanglern gehöre und mein bisheriger Personal Best bei ca 30 cm lag, also nicht lachen über 42 cm bitte :q)
Nach insgesamt 2,5 Stunden und 7 Forellen von 15-42cm machte ich mich dann sehr zufrieden auf den Rückweg.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri...wieso lachen? 42 ist doch gut finde ich. War bis Anfang dieser Saison auch mein PB und das ist jetzt meine 3 oder 4. Saison.


----------



## joey96 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Dank.. Man sieht hier so häufig 50+, deswegen  

Aber ich hab mich natürlich trotzdem gefreut wie verrückt!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heya Petri zur PB !
Es wird immer viel geredet was gross oder klein ist  fangen kannste nur was da ist und nicht direkt mit erreichen des Maßes in der Truhe landet |rolleyes.
Auf den Fisch kannst du stolz sein, die ist lupenrein. Noch nicht mal ein Hauch von Punkten auf der Schwanzflosse oder andere Anzeichen von Pelletbombereinkreuzung.


----------



## joey96 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dank euch 

Der Bach ist top, Regenbogner gibts da nur wenn die aus den Teichanlagen abgehauen sind. Meistens so im Verhältnis 25 zu 1 (Bafos zu Refos) und sollen auch mitgenommen werden.
 Äschen und Bachsaiblinge gibt es auch einige. Besetzt wird aber nicht. 
Der Pächter sagt seinen Jahresscheininhabern, dass sie sind selbst für den Bestand verantwortlich. 
Finde ich eine gute Einstellung#6


----------



## W-Lahn (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Noch nicht mal ein Hauch von Punkten auf der Schwanzflosse oder andere Anzeichen von Pelletbombereinkreuzung.



Auch bei "Pelletbombern" findest du normalerweise keine schwarzen Punkte auf der Schwanzflosse, zumindest nicht bei Bachforellen...

@Joey: Fettes Petri!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@w -Lahn
na dann gugg mal genau hin, gibts reihenweise auch hier im Thread. Und das ist nur der deutlichste Hinweis auf manches Züchtergebaren.
Selbst das festlegen des Geschlechts ist heute kein Problem mehr. Für Kilofetischisten kein Problem, mir graust es aber vor den Folgen für die wenigen gesunden Bestände, die es noch gibt.


----------



## W-Lahn (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> @w -Lahn
> na dann gugg mal genau hin, gibts reihenweise auch hier im Thread. Und das ist nur der deutlichste Hinweis auf manches Züchtergebaren.
> Selbst das festlegen des Geschlechts ist heute kein Problem mehr. Für Kilofetischisten kein Problem, mir graust es aber vor den Folgen für die wenigen gesunden Bestände, die es noch gibt.


Manchmal gibt es auch Stämme die wenige, vereinzelte Punkte auf der Schwanzflosse aufweisen, dieses Phänomen ist aber kein valides Indiz für "Züchtergebären"....


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Manchmal gibt es auch Stämme die wenige, vereinzelte Punkte auf der Schwanzflosse aufweisen, dieses Phänomen ist aber kein valides Indiz für "Züchtergebären"....



Nein, gibts nicht ohne entsprechende Einkreuzung.


----------



## W-Lahn (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Nein, gibts nicht ohne entsprechende Einkreuzung.



Und was für eine "entsprechende Einkreuzung" soll das bitte sein?


----------



## Laichzeit (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ene Zuchtforelle erkennt man am besten im Direktvergleich mit dem autochthonen Stamm oder an kaputten Flossen.
Irgendwelche Punkte sind allein kein Zeichen für Züchtung.
Manche Züchter arbeiten mit bekannten Stämmen, die sich durch typische Färbungen verraten, aber allgemein ist es schwer bis unmöglich eine nicht-autochthone Bachforelle auf einem Bild zu erkennen, ohne einen Vergleich zum natürlichen Bestand zu haben.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Und was für eine "entsprechende Einkreuzung" soll das bitte sein?



Na alles was entsprechendes Wachstumspotential hat, vor allem britische und skandinavische Stämme.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Eine konnte ich erwischen ....









 Und dann habe ich noch was auf der Pirsch entdeckt


----------



## Krabat_11 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Doppeltes Petri Dorschwilli,
ich habe oft mehr Freude an dem was ausserhalb des Wassers passiert, als im Wasser. Liegt auch daran, dass Schneidertage nicht wirklich die Ausnahme sind. Ohne Eisvögel, Rehe, Füchse, Dachse und Reiher, Pilze und Blüten würde ich wahrscheinlich gar nicht erst los gehen.


----------



## Ruti Island (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Aber ihr wisst ja, wenn nicht unbedingt nötig dem Kitz nich nähern und schon gar nicht anfassen, sonst nimmt es die Mutter nicht mehr an.


----------



## fish4fun (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Aber ihr wisst ja, wenn nicht unbedingt nötig dem Kitz nich nähern und schon gar nicht anfassen, sonst nimmt es die Mutter nicht mehr an.



Einmal streicheln ist ja nicht gleich drauf gepuxxert.|rolleyes


----------



## Ruti Island (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Niemals anfassen!

http://www.br.de/nachrichten/oberbayern/inhalt/rehkitz-jagdverband-100.html


----------



## W-Lahn (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Doschwilli!



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Na alles was entsprechendes Wachstumspotential hat, vor allem britische und skandinavische Stämme.



Daraus resultieren aber keine schwarzen Punkte auf der Schwanzflosse!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hab es natürlich nicht angefasst   bin ja nicht aus Blödmannshausen


----------



## Trollwut (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> Hab es natürlich nicht angefasst   bin ja nicht aus Blödmannshausen


Und wie hast du es dann zubereitet? 

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Angelmann67 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Niemals aufn Kietz anfassen !!!!!:q:q:q:q



 fettes Petri allen Fängern.:vik:


----------



## Skott (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,
ich war heute mal an der Wupper zum Streetfischen im Stadtgebiet, hatte 2 Bachforellen, die mir wieder aus der
Hand geflutscht sind (1 x ~30cm und 1x ~20cm), sowie
2 Nachläufer und 2, die sich short Line releast haben...;
davon 1 etwas ü40cm |gr:
Auf dem letzten Bild habe ich fest gehalten, was manche Idioten am Wasser zurück lassen...:r:r:r#q

Petri & T. L.

Wolfgang


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an alle. Das mit dem Reh ist ja cool. Sehe die immer erst, wenns zu spät ist für ein Foto.

War heute auch am Bach im Waldabschnitt. Sah übel aus...Pflanzen zerstört und alles durchwühlt. Denke mal das waren Wildschweine. Einige Forellen gabs zwischen 25 und knapp ü 30 (Bild) Da musste ich wegen fehlendem Licht erstmal zum Wehr laufen für ein Foto. Als ich wieder zurück gelaufen bin habe ich noch einige Döbel sichten können (leider aber max. 30cm)

Eine etwas kräftigere Forelle hab ich noch verloren (vermutlich so zwischen 35 /40) Schwamm leider gleich in die Wurzeln und diesmal hatte ich kein Glück.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gestern wieder nur einen Biss,also auch nur einen Fisch ...
 Komisch war nur- ich habe ihn genau an der Stelle  gefangen-wo  
 ich letztes Mal den Fisch auch hatte |kopfkrat


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War am WE auch los, da wir unser jährliches Flifitreffen hatten. Mit der Trockenfliege war es recht mau, aber mit GK-Nymphen lief es zeitweise ganz gut.

Gruß 
Steff


----------



## C&T (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also samstag war ich los, aber es war sehr braunes Wasser, ein paar halbstarke bissen trotzdem...


----------



## joey96 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute einige Halbstarke zum Landgang überreden können.
Von Hochwasser nix zu sehn'. 

Beste Grüße aus'm Pott.!


----------



## joey96 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Irgendwie geht mit dem Handy immer nur ein Foto..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri. Dann leg ich auch gleich mal ne Forelle nach  Mit 36,5cm für unseren Bach schon ordentlich. War auch die einzige Forelle diesmal.


----------



## C&T (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri sehr schön...


----------



## Drunja (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gestern, nach dreiwöchige Pause durfte ich nach der Arbeit noch zum Wasser und konnte ein paar Forelchen fangen. #6


----------



## hendry (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri, schöne Fänge #6


----------



## Deep Down (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mal an alle Rottupfen-Jäger!

Ihr habt schon mitbekommen, was derzeit in Nds geplant wird?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4534963&postcount=200

Wer nun meint, dass betrifft nur Nds, der wird sich irren, dass wird im Rahmen einer EU-Vorgabe, die selbst aber gar kein Angelverbot einfordert, auch in anderen Bundesländern drohen.
In Nds ist die bisher "geheime" Planung" nur schon bekannt geworden.

Das ist der behördliche Frontalangriff, der uns Bafojäger unmittelbar betrifft.

Sorry für die Störung!


----------



## C&T (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ist schon gut sowas zu posten.
Also was kann man dagegen tun?


----------



## Deep Down (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Informiere Deinen Verein. Die sollen Ihrem Landesverband Beine machen oder direkt den jeweiligen Angelverband informieren.
Die Verbände haben als Naturschutzbverbände Anhörun gsrechte und können sich gegen solche Massnahmen wehren. 
Und nun kommt das Aber! Im Moment scheint nur der Anglerverband Niedersachsen (ehemals nds LSFV) personell und organisatorisch in der Lage zu sein, sich gegen so etwas sinnvoll und im Interesse der Angler erfolgreich einzugehen und abzuwehren.

Vom Bundesverband wird wohl keine Hilfe zu erwarten sein!

Man kann aber auch die Eigentümer und Pächter der jeweiligen Gewässer informieren, da dies einen Eingriff in ihre aus dem Grundgesetz unmittelbar garantierten  Eigentumsschutz darstellt

Solchen Angelverboten sind oft pauschal und es fehlt jegliche vorherigen wissenschaftliche Ermittlungen des Ist-Zustandes und die Auswirkungen der Angelei hierauf als Grundlage solcher Massnahmen. 
Solche Verbote könnten daher nach sorgfältiger Prüfung erfolgreich angreifbar sein. 
Man muss sich nur wehren und die Chancen nicht "verschnarchen"!

Wer glaubt, das ginge an ihm vorbei, weil Nds weit weg ist, der wird sich wohl als bald wundern!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Immer was neues....echt ärgerlich sowas.


----------



## Deep Down (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jetzt geht es richtig zur Sache!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317166

Fragt bei Euren Verbänden nach, ob dort ebenfalls auf Landesebene so etwas nach der Natura 2000 geplant wird!

Hier gilt es massiven Widerstand zu leisten!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi Forellenpirscher !

Ruhig geworden hier...
Bei mir wars gestern abend auch schwierig, weil wohl ein Kollege, die von mir angepeilte Strecke, kurz vorher durchgearbeitet hat.

Hab dann an einen Nebenarm, kaum 1,5m breit und total zugewachsen, gewechselt. Neben ein paar kleinen gabs dann im allerletzten Licht noch zwei etwas bessere, von denen mich eine Nachhause begleiten durfte.


----------



## hirschkaefer (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wie ist denn das Wasser bei dir? Hier ist noch ziemlich viel Strömung und braune Brühe. Für morgen haben sie schon wieder viel Regen angekündigt...langsam nervt es #d


----------



## hirschkaefer (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es richtig zur Sache!
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317166
> 
> ...



Das ist ziemlich schlimm, steht doch aber alles schon im Politikteil des AB. ;+


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das Wasser bei dir? Hier ist noch ziemlich viel Strömung und braune Brühe. Für morgen haben sie schon wieder viel Regen angekündigt...langsam nervt es #d



Leicht angetrübt und ein paar cm höher. So wars die letzten beiden Male eigentlich sehr gut mit der Spinnrute, gestern aber nur so lala'.
Mit der Fliege kannstes bei solchen Verhältnissen natürlich vergessen.
Muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich vorwiegend an einem Oberlauf fische. fast nur Wiesen und Wald aussenrum und deshalb kaum Einträge von Feldern oder Äckern.


----------



## hirschkaefer (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Mit der Fliege kannstes bei solchen Verhältnissen natürlich vergessen.



Ich hab hier Fliegenstrecke vor der Haustür. Also über ich mich noch in Geduld.... :c


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute gabs u. a. eine 38er


----------



## Deep Down (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Das ist ziemlich schlimm, steht doch aber alles schon im Politikteil des AB. ;+



Und das haben da auch schon alle gelesen oder mitbekommen, was gerade uns an den Forellenbächen droht? 
Oder willste lieber in Ruhe weiter grasen und hoffen dass der Metzger dich daraufhin hier verschont?
Das soll hier gar nicht ein zweites Mal ausdiskutiert werden.


----------



## Torkel (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die Nachricht von Deep Down kann garnicht oft genung hier im Board stehen! Danke Deep Down !


----------



## Skott (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



D1985 schrieb:


> Petri. Dann leg ich auch gleich mal ne Forelle nach  Mit 36,5cm für unseren Bach schon ordentlich. War auch die einzige Forelle diesmal.


Petri, tolles Foto, die Forelle ist sehr schön in Szene gesetzt!#6Was ist das für ein Blinker? kleiner Möresilda??

Petri & Tight Lines

Wolfgang


----------



## Deep Down (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wenn man auf der Seite des AV Niedersachsenl liest, wird einem erst so richtig bewusst und übel was uns zeitnah droht! Ein Angelverbot!


----------



## Laichzeit (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das gilt übrigens für alle Angler in Deutschland. Die Umwandlung von FFH- Gebieten in LSG und NSG wird deutschlandweit vollzogen. Der Hauptteil unserer Forellen, Äschen und Barbenregion sind als Lebensraumtyp 3260 klassifiziert und es gibt keinen Anlass, dass andere BL von ähnlichen Verordnungen verschont werden.


----------



## Seele (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mich hat das Hochwasser die letzte Zeit schwer ausgebremst, aber dennoch war ich zwei mal am Wasser und konnte einige schöne Fische fange. Ein paar Fotos hats auch gegeben, wünsche euch viel Spaß


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Skott schrieb:


> Petri, tolles Foto, die Forelle ist sehr schön in Szene gesetzt!#6Was ist das für ein Blinker? kleiner Möresilda??
> 
> Petri & Tight Lines
> 
> Wolfgang



Danke. Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre ist das ein Abu Garcia Zeppo 8g.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Wenn man auf der Seite des AV Niedersachsenl liest, wird einem erst so richtig bewusst und übel was uns zeitnah droht! Ein Angelverbot!



Was mich auch ärgert ist, das man nur im AB sowas mitbekommt. 

Von meinem Verein kommt da gar nichts, kein Schreiben, keine Info auf der Homepage und das obwohl uns das auch direkt betrifft. Meiner Meinung nach ganz klar Aufgabe des Vorstands. Entweder keine Ahnung, egal oder finden das toll. Die wollten sich auch u. a. für einen Verbleib im DAFV einsetzen (das mal nebenbei). Schlafmützen sag ich nur! 

Auch in einem anderen Forum oder regionale FB-Angelgruppe kommt da gar nichts. Habe ich in die Hand genommen, da sowas nun mal nicht unwichtig ist.


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War vorhin am Bach, aber die Bedingungen waren nicht so toll zum Fliegenfischen. Wasser war kalt, leicht trüb und erhöht. Dadurch war die Strömung recht stark. Hatte etwa 10 Bafos bis max. 24 cm und einige Rainies, wobei die auf dem Bild heute die größte war. 
Schätze, die großen Bafos stehen in ihren Unterständen und sind aktuell nicht so aktiv. Vorhanden sind auf jeden Fall welche.

So long
Steff


----------



## Skott (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Steff,

für die Bedingungen ist das doch ein super Ergebnis!!!

T.L.

Wolfgang


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Dank.
Konnte halt nur ein Stück Kanal und einen Wehrgumpen befischen. Will mich aber nicht beschweren |rolleyes

So long
Steff


----------



## Casso (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das will ich auch wohl meinen. Ich war am vergangenen Sonntag auch für rund drei Stunden unterwegs. Konnte vier Fische beim rauben sehen aber nur einen zum Landgang überreden. Als krönenden Abschluss habe ich dann noch meinen Wobbler im Baum verloren. Von daher ist dein Tag doch optimal verlaufen 

Ansonsten natürlich ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger. Und @D1985, es ist super wie du die Fische in Szene setzt. Die Bilder machen echt Laune! Weiter so. #6


----------



## Don Carlos (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Guten Morgen zusammen, 

ich habe mal eine Frage, gibt es in NRW, besonders Nähe Düsseldorf/ Krefeld auch Bäche in denen man eine Chance auf eine schöne Bachforelle hat? 

Ich habe mich jetzt schon mit vielen Anglern darüber unterhalten aber alle wussten nichts von fängigen Bächen... Aber vllt wollten Sie auch nicht das ein weiterer Angler an Ihren Bach kommt :/ Ich habe auch einfach mal auf gut Glück in kleineren Bächen versucht aber keinen einzigen Erfolg verbucht.

Bin normalerweise eher Rheinangler und ganz zur Not mal an einem Forellenpuff, meistens weil 2 meiner Angelkollegen darauf stehen. Wollte jetzt mal auf die erfolgreiche Bachforellenpirsch gehen weswegen ich über einen Tip sehr dankbar wäre, geht auch per PN :vik:

Danke im Voraus. DON


----------



## Skott (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Don Carlos schrieb:


> Ich habe auch einfach mal auf gut Glück in kleineren Bächen versucht aber keinen einzigen Erfolg verbucht.
> 
> 
> Danke im Voraus. DON



Hallo Don,

für welche kleineren Bäche hast Du denn eine Fischereierlaubnis?
Vielleicht machts Du auch einfach nur etwas falsch;+

Petri

Wolfgang


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi Bafopirscher,

Halbwegs klares Wasser, heisst für mich eindlich wieder Fliegenrute. Eigentlich solltens heute eher Äschen sein, die waren aber noch relativ zurückhaltend.
Dafür waren die Bafos gut drauf. Die scheinen in letzter Zeit ordentlich reingehauen zu haben, jedenfalls waren die meisten ziemlich rund .


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri. Bei uns wars recht trüb, aber die Forellen waren sehr bissig.  Knapp 10 werde ich wohl gefangen haben, allerdings alles nur kleine Exemplare. 

Auf dem Rückweg musste ich feststellen, das wir hier Schlangen haben. Schöne Tiere, nur blöd wenn man Panik davor hat. In Zukunft geh ich wohl etwas vorsichtiger durch die Büsche.


----------



## RXXMxrcxl (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo...

Ich kann auch wieder Vollzug melden. Gestern war ich mit der Familie an einem schönen Baggersee baden, an dem direkt ein kleiner Bach vorbeiführt. Für den Bach habe ich eine Jahreskarte und so habe ich auch die Angel mitgenommen...

In den Badepausen bin ich dann immer mal wieder kurz los. Das Ergebnis waren in ca. 30 Minuten insg. 3 Bachforellen - 2 Halbstarke die wieder schwimmen und eine 39er die gestern den Grill näher kennengelernt hat...

Ich war echt überrascht über das Ergebnis...


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns führen die Bäche immer noch Milchkaffee :c
Vielleicht bessert sich das nun endlich mal #c


----------



## RXXMxrcxl (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So wirklich klar war das bei mir auch nicht...


----------



## sbE (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ist bei uns in Thüringen genauso. Praktisch schon seit Wochen. :/ Eigentlich ganz gut für Hard- und Softbaits...aber ich will unbedingt mit der Fliege los. Zum verrückt werden. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grundelgott (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war auch mal wieder im Dschungel. Eine schöne 30er Bafo durfte mit, sonst gabs nur noch eine untermaßige und 5 oder 6 Döbel. Dafür war heute ganz schön der Wurm drin, so ca 8 Mal musste ich raus aus der bux und rein ins kühle Nass um den Köder zu retten. Sind zwar nur billig Chinawobbler, aber ich halte es da wie die Marines: No one is left behind :q Evtl muss ich mir doch Watstiefel zulegen..


----------



## Drunja (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an alle! Ich sehe viele schöne Fotos hier, super. :m
Ich war vorletzten Sonntag an meinem Vereinsgewässer, meistens nur Nachläufer gehabt, ein einziges Foto gemacht und ein kurzes Video.
https://youtu.be/mnoZKwmClE8


----------



## RXXMxrcxl (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Tolles Video...

Ich konnte deinen Schmerz wegen der Forelle am Ende unter der Brücke voll und ganz mitfühlen...|pftroest:


----------



## Drunja (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



ROIMarcel schrieb:


> Tolles Video...
> 
> Ich konnte deinen Schmerz wegen der Forelle am Ende unter der Brücke voll und ganz mitfühlen...|pftroest:


Danke.


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War gestern Abend kurzentschlossen ne Stunde an der Bach. Das Wasser immer noch stark erhöht und sehr schnell, aber wenigstens wieder klar.
Erstaunlicherweise hatten die Bafos gar keinen Apetit, dafür aber die wesentlich weniger vorhandenen Rainies und eine größere Äsche.
Noch ein paar Tage mit weniger Regen, dann passt es wieder.
So long
Steff


----------



## Seele (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> War gestern Abend kurzentschlossen ne Stunde an der Bach. Das Wasser immer noch stark erhöht und sehr schnell, aber wenigstens wieder klar.
> Erstaunlicherweise hatten die Bafos gar keinen Apetit, dafür aber die wesentlich weniger vorhandenen Rainies und eine größere Äsche.
> Noch ein paar Tage mit weniger Regen, dann passt es wieder.
> So long
> Steff


 

Ich konnte vorgestern genau das Gegenteil bei hohem etwas trüben Wasser feststellen  
Wie unterschiedlich doch die Gewässer sind.


----------



## hirschkaefer (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Und bei mir vorgestern alle 5 Minuten ein Biss (Bafo und Äsche, vor allem Äsche) und gestern etwa zur selben Uhrzeit, gleiche Wasserverhältnisse, gleicher Himmel, gleiche Temperatur.... 0 Biss. Na vielleicht war vorher schon ein Angler an der Stelle.


----------



## hirschkaefer (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Ist bei uns in Thüringen genauso. Praktisch schon seit Wochen. :/ Eigentlich ganz gut für Hard- und Softbaits...aber ich will unbedingt mit der Fliege los. Zum verrückt werden.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



Mittlerweile müsste alles wieder gut sein  Wasserstand etwas unterdurchschnitt und wieder relativ klar. Petri. Hol die Fliege raus! :vik:


----------



## hirschkaefer (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Noch ne kurze Frage an die Forellenjäger. Hab mir bei den ganzen Büschen und Bäumen an meiner Fliegenrute einen Schlangenring zerbrochen. Gibt´s da nen Rutenbastler in Thüringen, Sachsen oder Oberfranken, der mir das gegen einen kleinen Obulus richten kann?


----------



## C&T (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war auch nal wieder mit der Fliege unterwegs und es lief ganz gut...
Die größte Bafo mit 33, jede Menge kleinere und zwei Äschen.


----------



## hirschkaefer (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri! Meine durften heute alle wieder schwimmen. Komisch. Einen Tag läut´s ohne Ende, einen Tag nicht ein Biss, nächsten Tag wieder perfekt. Was ist denn da los? |kopfkrat


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo hirschkaefer,

da hilft meist Köderwechsel. Wenn sich nichts rührt so alle viertel Stunde den Köder wechseln. Wenn das nicht hilft, die Methode wechseln, also Trocken, Nass, Nymphe, Streamer. Und dann gibt es noch Tage, da läuft eben nichts, aber es kommen ja auch wieder andere Tage.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## hirschkaefer (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo hirschkaefer,
> 
> da hilft meist Köderwechsel. Wenn sich nichts rührt so alle viertel Stunde den Köder wechseln. Wenn das nicht hilft, die Methode wechseln, also Trocken, Nass, Nymphe, Streamer. Und dann gibt es noch Tage, da läuft eben nichts, aber es kommen ja auch wieder andere Tage.
> 
> ...



Hallo Lajos. Gut vorgerstern und heute lief es ja ganz ordentlich. Nur gestern war einer dieser Tage...#d Morgen kommt erstmal meine neue Rute  Ich bin schon voll neugierig.


----------



## Deep Down (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri in die Runde!



Deep Down schrieb:


> Wenn man auf der Seite des AV Niedersachsenl liest, wird einem erst so richtig bewusst und übel was uns zeitnah droht! Ein Angelverbot!



In Baden- Württemberg wird derzeit auch an einer Umsetzung der FFH Gebiete im Rahmen der Natura 2000 gearbeitet!
Bei der Umsetzung der Natura 2000 droht gerade uns Forellenanglern weitgehende Angelverbote und Verdrängung von den Gewässern!

Also informiert Euch und macht Eurem Verband Druck, aber richtig. Baden- Würtemberg scheint eh schon als das anglerfeindlichste Bundesland. Euer Verband zudem eher als Speerspitze mit aufgesetztem Gummipropfen, wenn  es um die Interessenwahrnehmung  von Anglern geht. 
Aktuelles Beispiel, die Nichtwortmeldung Eures Präsidenten zur Lesung im Landtag zur Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes! Ein Eklat, hier nachzulesen... http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317659

Wenn diese FFH Richtlinien umgesetzt wird, drohen weitreichende Angelverbote! 

Also wach werden, das geht nicht an Euch vorüber!

Hier die Verbandswebsite mit Kontaktdaten! http://www.lfvbw.de/


----------



## Deep Down (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Freunde, ich will hier nicht den thread lähmen!

Nun was höchst Erfreuliches. Der nicht im Sinne des DAFV buckelnde AV Niedersachsen hat durch seinen unmissverständlichen Widerstand und Ankündigung der gerichtlichen Überprüfungen jetzt schon erreicht, dass vom Land Niedersachsen heftig zurückgerudert werden muss!

http://www.umwelt.niedersachsen.de/aktuelles/angeln-in-niedersachsen-144748.html

Es geht also! Man muss nur was unternehmen und sich als Angler nicht ständig was negatives Einreden lassen, sich entschuldigen oder zu allen Massnahmen Ja und Amen sagen!
Das passiert aber nicht von selbst! Eure Verbände müssen etwas unternehmen! Es ist errschereckend, dass manche Verbände immernoch meinen als Naturschutzverband müsse man Einschränkungen hinnehmen! Blödsinn!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gute Nachrichten. Scheint dann doch nicht so schlimm zu werden.

Am Bach läufts gerade etwas bzw. genau genommen sehr schleppend  Eine 30er Forelle erwischt und sonst nichts, nicht einmal Kleinforellen oder Döbel.





Mir ist dann am Bach noch ein Stein aufgefallen...könnten vielleicht versteinerte Muscheln sein (?). Sah jedenfalls interessant aus, hab ich mitgenommen


----------



## hirschkaefer (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri D1985!

Na wenigstens eine Maßige. Bei mir heute nur Bafo´s in 25, 27, 28 und 28 (Mindestmaß hier 30) und zwei Äschen 33 und 34 (Mindestmaß hier 35). Heute hatte ich kurioserweise keine ganz jungen Fische am Haken. Das Wasser schon wieder beängstigend niedrig. Aber es hat sau Laune gemacht mit meiner neuen Hohlglasrute. Die 34er Äsche voll gegen die Strömung, da biegt sich das Teil schon mal beängstigende 180 Grad. :vik:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zurück, da hat ja nicht mehr viel zum MM gefehlt. Äschen hätte ich auch gern mal...wurden vor Jahre mal besetzt, aber haben sich komischerweise nicht gehalten.


----------



## hirschkaefer (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



D1985 schrieb:


> Petri zurück, da hat ja nicht mehr viel zum MM gefehlt. Äschen hätte ich auch gern mal...wurden vor Jahre mal besetzt, aber haben sich komischerweise nicht gehalten.



Die sind ja auch noch etwas klein für den Grill  
Äschen waren bei und vor Jahren durch den Kormoranbefall nahezu ausgerottet, wurde immer wieder besetzt. Durch die milden Winter der letzten Jahre hatten wir Glück und die haben sich wieder rasant vermehrt, sodass für diese Saison nicht mehr besetzt werden musste. #6 Es wäre zu wünschen, dass das so bleibt.

Hier mal ein interessanter Link, etwas älter und momentan wohl nicht mehr relevant. Es ist schon interessant, was die schwarzen Tiere für Schaden anrichten können.

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0ahUKEwit_NKfkN7NAhXCuxQKHZW2AWoQFggeMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Farchiv.anglertreff-thueringen.de%2Fpdf%2Fgailm06.pdf&usg=AFQjCNHSGQ-vz4FlcaXVZF1o3KMig_donw&cad=rja


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ist natürlich toll, wenn sich ein Bestand wieder erholt. Kormorane haben wir fast gar nicht. Im Winter habe ich nur mal einen einzelnen gesehen. 

Keine Ahnung warum sich die Äsche hier nicht gehalten hat....gleiches gilt auch für die Regenbogenforelle, was mich sehr wundert, da anspruchsloser. Ist schon länger her das die besetzt wurden...hat man jetzt schon seit Jahren aufgegeben. Jetzt wird nur noch BF besetzt.


----------



## Hackersepp (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich hab heut ein paar schöne bafos überlisten können.  Der größte Fisch war eine 41er two tone bafo.  Bisher kannte ich das nur von den Karpfen. 
Den Fisch hab ich mitgenommen.  Die überraschung: der Fisch war in der bauchhöhle voller weißer bis ca 2 cm langer,  dünner Würmer :/ ob die was mit der Färbung des Fisches zu tun haben?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri, schon etwas ekelig, wenn die Würmer haben. Ist bei unseren Forellen auch öfter....die sitzen dann am Bauch / Schwimmblase. Sind aber ungefährlich wenn man den Fisch zubereitet, zumindest lebe ich noch...


----------



## sbE (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hmmm...gesund sieht die nicht aus. Meiner Meinung nach für diese Jahreszeit auch viel zu dünn. Ich könnte so einen Fisch nicht verzehren...erst recht nicht mit Würmern. :-/

Glücklicherweise habe ich bei uns noch nie derartige "Überraschungen" erlebt. 3x  Holz.


----------



## Laichzeit (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



D1985 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum sich die Äsche hier nicht gehalten hat....gleiches gilt auch für die Regenbogenforelle, was mich sehr wundert, da anspruchsloser. Ist schon länger her das die besetzt wurden...hat man jetzt schon seit Jahren aufgegeben. Jetzt wird nur noch BF besetzt.



Regenbogenforellen laichen häufiger als man denkt, aus verschiedenen Gründen kommt aber nichts hoch.
Sie sind in der Fortpflanzung viel heikler als Bachforellen. in bestimmten Entwicklungsstadien des Eis vertragen sie nahezu keinen Geschiebetrieb, weshalb die Frühjahrshochwasser den Fortpflanzungserfolg deutlich schmälern.

Dass unsere Refos seit Jahrzehnten nur durch Abstreifen vermehrt werden und eigentlich als Haustier aus verschiedenen Stämmen gekreuzt wurden, trägt seinen Teil bei.
Die wenigen deutschen Refos, welche bei uns laichen, stammen meiner Meinung überwiegend nicht aus deutschen Fischzuchten, sondern von erprobten Stämmen aus Österreich oder der Schweiz ab - Ist aber nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## Daniel1983 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*







Schöne Regenbogen ist mir da ans Band! geschätzt 3kg Plus. haben 2 Watkescher gebraucht zum landen  

Gefangen an der 3er Rute mit einer Trockenfliege (Steinfliege)


----------



## Steff-Peff (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6
mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen 
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Carsten owl (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Was für ein wunderschöner Bach!!!Verräts Du,wo das ist?
Gruß,Carsten


----------



## Casso (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wow! Eine schöne Kulisse und ein toller Fisch! Petri zum Fang. Da macht der Ausflug zum Bach doch gleich noch mehr Spaß. #6


----------



## Ruti Island (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Carsten owl schrieb:


> Was für ein wunderschöner Bach!!!Verräts Du,wo das ist?
> Gruß,Carsten


----------



## hirschkaefer (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sehr amüsant |uhoh:


----------



## Daniel1983 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Ruti Island, sehr geil!

Ja der Bach ist wunderschön und eine der schönsten Flusslandschaften die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, fliesst durch Bayern.....


----------



## hirschkaefer (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Eine 33er durfte heute auch mal wieder in die Pfanne.


----------



## JonnyBannana (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

moin, kurze  frage, keine ahnung, ob hier rein gehört, aber eigentlich schon etwas.

hab inzwischen meine gesamten bachwobbler auf einzelhaken umgestellt, einfach weils mit dem krautwuchs angenehmer zu angeln ist und fischschonender sowieso.

lief bis heute auch gar nicht so schlecht, allerdings meine frage. wann setzt ihr den anhieb, anders als beim drillen? also später?

die kleinen sind die tage so hart eingestiegen, das ein anhieb schon fast nicht von nöten war, hing schön am bauchhaken.

heute  ne vorsichtige alte - geschätzt 55+ eingestiegen, die hatte mich extrem kalt erwischt. ich glaube glaube aber, das bei nem drilling anstatt einzelhaken hätte die gehangen. 

kurze heftige attacke im übergang zwischen gumpen und flachwasser, ich hab sie nicht mal kommen sehen, köder war nen meter vor meinen füssen, 1 mal heftig dem crank hinten reingebissen und wieder abgedreht, war leicht bitter, sah aber schick aus das fräulein

einfach pech, oder doch in den kraut freien gumpen zumindest 1 drilling hinten an den wobbler


----------



## jaunty_irl (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Pech würd ich sagen wobei ich sagen muss dass ich bei agressiven bissen auch schon öfters den kürzeren gezogen hab mit einzelhaken..dann jeweils aber auf grössere diatanz...waren aber meist regenbögler dann


----------



## JonnyBannana (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

also so argessiv im vergleich zu den halbstarken 35ern war das nicht mal, hat nur einmal richtig zugepackt und direkt wieder losgelassen.
mag auch das pech gewesen sein, das ich maximal noch 30 cm schnur im wasser hatte und unkonzentriert war.

also ehr pech und ne wesentlich schlechtere hakquote bei alten vorsichtigen fischen im vergleich zwischen drilling und einzelhaken gibts nicht? dann mach ich mal so weiter.


----------



## hirschkaefer (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ach die Fliegenbader angeln auch nur mit Einzelhaken und meistens hoffentlich mit Schonhaken. Da passiert es schon mal, wenn man nicht aufpasst, wann der Biss kommt, oder wenn die Schnur beim Drill nicht auf Spannung gehalten wird, dass die Forelle sich mal kurz schüttelt und sie wieder schwimmt. So viel Chance sollte man ihr lassen. War ja meistens nicht ihr Fehler....


----------



## JonnyBannana (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> So viel Chance sollte man ihr lassen. War ja meistens nicht ihr Fehler....


sehe ich auch so, nervt bei nem zumindest für das gewässer fisch in der kategorie traumfisch schon etwas. zumindest gabs 6h frische luft in schöner natur


----------



## C&T (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also ich setzte bei wobblern fast keinen anhieb. Nur schonhaken, aber fast parabole rute.
Aber als ich vor ein paar Tagen los war hatte ich auch erstaunlich viele Fehlbisse, bzw. Aussteiger.
Hatte das Gefühl, dass die Fische segr kurz und hart attakiert haben und dadurch der Haken nicht richtig saß.
So Tage gibt es eben...


----------



## JonnyBannana (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



C&T schrieb:


> Hatte das Gefühl, dass die Fische segr kurz und hart attakiert haben und dadurch der Haken nicht richtig saß.
> So Tage gibt es eben...



man merkt mir die zu viele sonne an - kurz und hart, das waren die worte die mir fehlten, kam heute auch hin und dann vorallem auf dem letzten halben meter. aber würde nicht grade da der drilling mehr sinn machen? da kann man im zweifelsfall ja die wiederhaken andrücken


----------



## C&T (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bestimmt hakt man evtl. ein paar Fische mehr, aber bei mir gibt es viel halbstarke, die ich nicht vernageln will...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



JonnyBannana schrieb:


> man merkt mir die zu viele sonne an - kurz und hart, das waren die worte die mir fehlten, kam heute auch hin und dann vorallem auf dem letzten halben meter. aber würde nicht grade da der drilling mehr sinn machen? da kann man im zweifelsfall ja die wiederhaken andrücken



genau so !

Das Problem sind weniger die Drillinge, sondern die Widerhaken.

Das gibt immer eine mehr oder weniger starke Verletzung und das Lösen des Hakens dauert viel länger.

btw. hätte deine Forelle den Haken erwischt, dann hätte sie auch (zumindest kurz) gehängt. Wahrscheinlich war es eher der Revierverteidigungsreflex, der sie zu einer kurzen "Schubsattacke" genötigt hat.


----------



## doc_haemmer (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kurze Frage, das ist ein Bachsaibling oder? 

Frag nur, da ich erstens noch nie einen gefangen habe und 2tens in dem Bach laut Besatzliste eigentlich keine besetzt werden. Aber evtl hat ihn ja das Hochwasser reingespült. 







Sorry, für das evtl. schlechte Bild, aber dass es so verspiegelt ist hab ich dann erst daheim entdeckt


----------



## nookieone (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sieht nach Bachsaibling aus. Hatte gestern den gleichen Fall, da hab mich auch gewundert wo der herkam...


----------



## sbE (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ist einer...blaue Ringe um die roten Punkte und rötlich-gelber Bauch. Wirklich ein schöner, aber leider auch sehr bzw. zu räuberischer Fisch. ...daher darf er bei uns auch nicht besetzt werden.


----------



## Laichzeit (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Weiß jemand, wie man Bachsaibling und Elsässer zuverlässig unterscheiden kann?
Blaue Ringe können glaub beide haben.


----------



## sbE (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich habe noch nie etwas von Elsässern gehört...OK...außer bei Brötchen. 

Vielleicht ist es in deiner Region einfach nur ein umgangssprachliches Wort für Bachsaibling?!


----------



## JonnyBannana (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ist doch ne Kreuzung zwischen Bach und Seesaibling, die sehen farbintensiver aus meine ich


----------



## Laichzeit (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja, das ist die Kreuzung aus Bach und Seesaibling. Deshalb sind die Merkmale irgendwo dazwischen, aber noch ziemlich nahe am Bachsaibling.
Die werden ab und zu besetzt, aber sind nur schwer vom Bachsaibling zu unterscheiden.
Ich bin darauf gekommen, da der Saibling auf dem Foto für einen Bachsaibling eine recht kurze Maulspalte hat, ähnlich dem Seesaibling, kenne aber die genauen optischen Unterschiede zwischen Bach und Elsässer Saibling nicht.


----------



## philipp87 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey,
ich wollte mal fragen, welche Ködergröße ihr zZ für die Forellen bevorzugt.
Zu Beginn der Saison hab ich zwischen 5-7 cm Wobbler benutzt.
Letzten Samstag hab ich mit 7 cm und 4,5 cm gefangen.
Hatte jedoch das Gefühl, dass der kleinere Wobbler besser lief. 
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen im Augenblick?


----------



## sbE (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nachdem die Forellen über den Winter abgelaicht haben, ist jetzt die kleine Brut in genau dieser Größe (+/-) unterwegs.

Von daher ändert sich das Jahr über auch das Fressverhalten. 

Grundsätzlich gehen das Jahr über bei uns aber immer Hard- und Softbaits um die 6-7 cm. Schließlich ist das auch die typische Größe von Elritzen und Gründlingen. 

Pi mal Daumen würde ich sagen, dass ich im Frühjahr und Herbst mit größeren Ködern fische als im Sommer. Aber naja, Außnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Dieses Frühjahr hatte ich mit 4,5 cm mehr Erfolg als mit 6 oder 7. Im September gehe ich dann auch mal gern auf 8 cm hoch.


----------



## C&T (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also wenn ich das Gefühl habe, es beißt bescheiden auf größere probiere ich es immer mal mit kleinen und oft klappt es auch...
Ist ja kein Akt einfach mal zu testen...
Bei mir hab ich schon schöne Fische 30-45cm auf 3,5er wobbler und den ganz kleinen kopyto gefangen...
Aber es ist selten so das eine größe komplett verschmäht bleibt, man bekommt nur ein paar mehr Bisse...


----------



## Niklas1802 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gestern ging für mich ein Traum in Erfüllung :l
Ich war nach langer Zeit mal wieder mit Wurm und Korkpose anstatt Wobbler und Spinner an meinem Dorfbach. Direkt an der ersten Stelle biss diese Forelle :vik:
Bis dato waren meine größten Forelle "nur" 45cm groß und in diesem Jahr konnte ich die 40er Marke noch gar nicht knacken und dann beißt auf einmal diese 55cm Forelle.  Bin immer noch überglücklich  Leider habe ich vor lauter Aufregung keine besseren Bilder gemacht.


----------



## sbE (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Glückwünsch! Und dann auch noch so oldschoolmäßig. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri. Sieht auch interessant aus...keine roten Punkte.


----------



## Leine-Leroy (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zur schönen Forelle!


Anbei ein paar Bilder von unserer Wochenend-Tour:


----------



## hirschkaefer (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi. mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von ner leckeren 33er. Heute war weder noch. Nymphe ging gar nicht und gestiegen sind auch ganz wenige. 3 Bisse auf Trockenfliege und die eine durfte mit.


----------



## Skott (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

*PETRI* #6

...ein wunderschöner Fisch und ein tolles Foto!

Tight Lines

Wolfgang


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Hi. mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von ner leckeren 33er. Heute war weder noch. Nymphe ging gar nicht und gestiegen sind auch ganz wenige. 3 Bisse auf Trockenfliege und die eine durfte mit.



Hi,
wenn Du wieder mal solche Bedingungen hast, versuche mal ein Spidermuster in 14-18. Ich habe denen auch nicht vertraut, aber nach ein paar Sessions, genau unter diesen Bedingungen, fische ich sie mittlerweile regelmäßig. Auch dann, wenn die Fische "buckeln", aber nicht wirklich steigen.

Weiterer Vorteil: schnell gebunden, auch in Farbvarianten.

So long 
Steff


----------



## hirschkaefer (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn Du wieder mal solche Bedingungen hast, versuche mal ein Spidermuster in 14-18. Ich habe denen auch nicht vertraut, aber nach ein paar Sessions, genau unter diesen Bedingungen, fische ich sie mittlerweile regelmäßig. Auch dann, wenn die Fische "buckeln", aber nicht wirklich steigen.
> 
> Weiterer Vorteil: schnell gebunden, auch in Farbvarianten.
> ...



Danke für den Tipp Steff. Bin leider noch kein Fliegenbinder. Eventuell übe ich mich ab kommenden Winter daran. Kann ich solche Muster auch irgendwo beziehen?

Momentan fahre ich mit denen in 14-16 ganz gut...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GILCHRIST-FLIEGEN-4-Trockenfliegen-GRHE-/190398273791?var=&hash=item72167c993c


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp Steff. Bin leider noch kein Fliegenbinder. Eventuell übe ich mich ab kommenden Winter daran. Kann ich solche Muster auch irgendwo beziehen?
> 
> Momentan fahre ich mit denen in 14-16 ganz gut...
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/GILCHRIST-FLIEGEN-4-Trockenfliegen-GRHE-/190398273791?var=&hash=item72167c993c



Was Du zeigst ist halt ne Trockenfliege. Ist die spannendste Fliegenfischerei, aber leider sehr von den Rahmenbedingungen abhängig. 

Du solltest Spider bei den üblichen Händlern bekommen. 

Besser wäre klar selbst binden (Du halt aktuell noch nicht), oder einen Binder beauftragen.

Würdest Du näher bei mir wohnen, könnte ich Dir das Binden zeigen. Habe ohnehin demnächst wieder einen Einsteiger da. Aber Weimar ist doch etwas zu weit.

So long
Steff


----------



## hirschkaefer (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Würdest Du näher bei mir wohnen, könnte ich Dir das Binden zeigen. Habe ohnehin demnächst wieder einen Einsteiger da. Aber Weimar ist doch etwas zu weit.
> 
> So long
> Steff



Ja schade. Bis vor nem Jahr hatte ich noch öfter in Lohr zu tun. Aber danke für das Angebot. #6


----------



## JonnyBannana (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Mädels.

Mal ne Frage an die Fliegen Schwinger, dürfte hier ja genügend geben.
Hab mir mal testweise zum UL gezuppelt die Mustad 77145 Snaphooks in Größe 1 geholt.
Finde leider nirgends Angaben zur "Tragkraft" der Teile. Wollte primär Microbaits, sprich kleine Wobbler oder Gummis einhängen, das sollte mit der großen Größe doch eigentlich klappen, oder?
Mangels funktionierender Zugkraftwaage wäre eine Info zur Tragkraft echt super. Was noch von den praxiserfahrenen Nutzern nice 2 know wäre - halten die, oder besteht die möglichkeit des aushebelns im drill?
spiele mit dem gedanken einfach ein posengummi als knotenschutz aufzuziehen, das würde dann das problem des möglichen aushebelns ja verringern. Musste letzes wochenende leider schmerzhaft feststellen, dass bei uns im bach doch der 1 oder andere hecht im flachen oberlauf steht, da will ich nicht gefahr laufen durch nen zu leichten "wirbel" köder und fisch zu verlieren.

danke euch


----------



## sbE (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dann gebe ich dir mal eine info aus erster Hand...von jemandem, der in beiden Welten zuhause ist.

Erstmal kenne ich keinen Fliegenfischer, der diese Snaps ernsthaft benutzt. Ich persönlich wechsle Fliegen auch deutlich weniger als Hardbaits. Somit entsteht kein echter praktischer Nutzen...eher mehr Nachteile.

Zum (ultra)leichten twitchen hatte ich diese Teile schonmal probiert, in verschiedenen Größen. Die Erfahrung war so mittelmäßig. Das große Vertrauen kam bei diesen Snaphooks nie auf. Mit der Zeit weitet sich der Snap etwas und irgendwann war plötzlich auch mal der Kunstköder weg. Wer weiß warum...aber vertrauenserweckend war das nicht. Im Endeffekt liegen die Snaphooks jetzt herum und werden nicht mehr benutzt. Inzwischen bin ich mit Profiblinker XXX-Fastlock Karabiner (Größe 20) mehr als glücklich! Klein, stabil, ZUVERLÄSSIG und ein ausreichend großer Rundbogen. 

Ansonsten haben die Mustads jeden Fisch gehalten, allerdings hatten sie nie Kontakt mit Forellen über 50.


----------



## JonnyBannana (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke genau die info, die ich brauchte.


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Na, wie sieht es aus ? Wollte eigentlich heute mal los, aber bei uns regnet und gewittert es ständig. Mittlerweile steigen die Pegel der Bäche schon wieder und dazu kommt eine nicht unerhebliche Trübung. Für die Fliege also nicht so optimal |gr:

Vielleicht sieht es morgen ja wieder besser aus.

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo JonnyBannana,

ich benutze diese Mustad Snaps schon seit etwa 30 Jahren ausschließlich zum Fliegenfischen. Ich finde sie sehr praktisch und habe noch nie direkt durch den Snap eine Fliege verloren. Meist habe ich die Größe 1 und 2 fürs Nymphenfischen und Nassfliegenfischen; 3 ist eher für Streamer. Sie sind schon praktisch, da man Ruck-Zuck das Muster wechselt. Dabei empfiehlt es sich natürlich schon das Vorfach zu kontrollieren. Ich habe gerade auf einer alten Packung der Größe 1 nachgesehen, da ist 4,8 Kilogramm Tragkraft angegeben, möglicherweise ist die aber heute eher höher, Die 1er Packung ist bestimmt schon 20 Jahre alt. Aber ich habe schon mit der 3er Größe Forellen von über 5 Kilogramm aus Still- sowie auch aus Wildwasser gefangen. Die halten.

Petri Heil

Lajos

PS. zur Verwendung außerhalb des Fliegenfischens kann ich allerdings nichts sagen.


----------



## JonnyBannana (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo JonnyBannana,
> . Ich finde sie sehr praktisch und habe noch nie direkt durch den Snap eine Fliege verloren.
> PS. zur Verwendung außerhalb des Fliegenfischens kann ich allerdings nichts sagen.


ja praktischer als snaps finde ich die auch und ist zwar nur ne minimale, aber trotzdem gewichtseinsparung, werd ich dann wohl doch mal testen, leider nur nicht mit der fliege


----------



## Steff-Peff (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute Nachmittag für ca. 2 h am Wasser. Hat sich wegen der Schwüle als sehr schweißtreibend herausgestellt, aber letztendlich doch ca. 10 Bafos und Rainies auf Streamer und Nymphe gebracht. 
Trockenfliege habe ich wegen der Trübung gar nicht versucht.
Habe die Woche Urlaub und hoffe, dass ich noch mal los kann.
So long
Steff


----------



## philipp87 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war auch gestern am Wasser.

Es hatte nachts vorher stark geregnet und erst mittags aufgehört.
Der Pegel war optimal, jedoch hatte das Wasser zu Beginn noch eine starke Trübung. Die Uferbereiche von meiner gewählten Strecke waren komplett zugewachsen. Dank Wathose aber kein Problem für mich. So konnte ich jede gute Stelle befischen und auch an vielen Stellen, die man vom Ufer nicht befischen kann.

Bedingt durch die starke Trübung nahm ich einen Wobbler in Schock-Farbe (50mm sinking).
Nach 30 min hatte ich 1-2 Nachläufer und 3 aggressive Angriffe auf meinen Wobbler, konnte allerdings keinen Fisch landen.

Dann wechselte ich meinen Köder auf eine hellere Version (60mm sinking), der mir diese Saison schon viele Fische ans Band gebracht hat.
Und was soll ich sagen: Ich habe irgendwann aufgehört die Fische zu zählen. Die Fische haben aggressiv meinen Köder attackiert und mir richtig schöne Drills beschert. Alle Fische hatte eine gute Größe und hatten bock auf fressen.

Als ich an einen Abschnitt mit vielen tiefen Stellen angekommen war, wollte kein Fisch mehr beißen. Ich befischte die erste Stelle 10-12 mal, aber kein Fisch. Dann wechselte ich auf einen etwas tief lauferenden Wobbler (56mm sp), mit dem ich dieses Jahr noch keine einzigen Fisch fangen konnte. 
Erster Wurf: die Bremse lief richtig hart und ich hatte einen schöne 40+ BaFo. 
Zweiter Wurf 5 Meter über den ersten Fisch: Wieder Fisch und wieder eine schöne 40+.

Ich hab den Köder dann nicht mehr gewechselt und hab dann die restliche Strecke noch 5-10 Gute gefangen. Zum Schluss hatte ich dann nochmal 2 richtig starke Attacken, 45+, die ich leider beim keschern verloren haben.

Es bleibt festzuhalten: Ich habe noch nie so einen Tag erwischt. Der Pegel war einfach perfekt und die Trübung wurde stündlich schwächer. Ich konnte sehr viele gute Fische fangen und habe auch leider sehr viele Fische im Drill oder bedingt durch Fehlbisse verloren. Zum Schluss fehlte mir die Konzentration um die ganze große Forelle zu landen.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

ja, momentan ist halt Vieles, jahreszeitbedingt zugewachsen. Bei meinem heimischen Lieblingsforellengewässer ist es im Oberlauf des Reviers ab Mitte Juni auch ziemlich schlecht begehbar, zudem auch noch dort das Watfischen nur sehr eingeschränkt möglich ist. Wenn ich da die etwa 3 Kilometer durchfischen würde, wäre ich hinterher fix und fertig. Aber im Unterlauf geht es gut zum Waten, wenn man erstmal den Uferbewuchs bewältigt hat und im Fluß steht. Außerdem ist dort noch ein Mühlbach, der auch um diese Jahreszeit am Ufer größtenteils noch gut zu begehen ist. Werde Freitag mal schauen, vorher leider keine Zeit, wegen Rentnerstreß. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## hirschkaefer (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> War heute Nachmittag für ca. 2 h am Wasser. Hat sich wegen der Schwüle als sehr schweißtreibend herausgestellt, aber letztendlich doch ca. 10 Bafos und Rainies auf Streamer und Nymphe gebracht.
> Trockenfliege habe ich wegen der Trübung gar nicht versucht.
> Habe die Woche Urlaub und hoffe, dass ich noch mal los kann.
> So long
> Steff



Ich war gestern nur ne halbe Stunde, dann war Ende angesagt. Gefühlte 90% Luftfeuchtigkeit und 31 Grad. Das hat keinen Spaß gemacht, zumal noch Unmengen an Bremsen dazu kamen. Ich hasse die Biester. Also werde ich dir später zu deinen Fliegen berichten. In der halben Stunde ging weder was auf trocken, noch auch Nymphe. Streamer hatte ich in der halben Stunde nicht erst ausprobiert. Wasserstand ist hier recht gering (hat ja wochenlang nicht wirklich geregnet). Es war nur leicht trüb.


----------



## Steff-Peff (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Hirschkäfer,
es ist erstaunlich, dass ihr wenig Wasser habt und wir tlw. erhöhten Wasserstand. Entfernung ist gerade mal 200 km.

Ja, heb die Mucken auf bis die Bedingungen passen. 

Und das mit den Bremsen kann ich nachvollziehen :r Die pisacken mich immer, wenn ich mähe.

So long
Steff


----------



## hirschkaefer (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hallo Hirschkäfer,
> es ist erstaunlich, dass ihr wenig Wasser habt und wir tlw. erhöhten Wasserstand. Entfernung ist gerade mal 200 km.
> 
> 
> ...



Hier kannst du gucken... wenns mal geregnet hat, dann meistens südlich des Thüringer Waldes.

http://www.tlug-jena.de/hw/57291.0_w_vormonat.html


----------



## C&T (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gar nicht so weit weg, angle oft hier....
http://www.tlug-jena.de/hw/42901.0_w.html
Und auch hier nicht viel regen...


----------



## hirschkaefer (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



C&T schrieb:


> Gar nicht so weit weg, angle oft hier....



Cool. An der Hörsel war ich auch schon 4-5 mal. Da gab´s auch schon die ein oder andere schicke Rotgetupfte. |wavey:


----------



## Steff-Peff (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Tja, Wetter wird immer lokaler. Letztes Jahr hatten wir bei uns wochenlang Hitze und keinen Niederschlag, während im Alpenvorland die Ernten durch die Nässe verfault sind.

Aber im Moment ist es gar nicht sooooo schlecht. Tagsüber warm und meist trocken und nachts oft Regen, tlw. in Form von Gewittern. Angelbedingungen sind eben eingeschränkt.

Gruß
Steff


----------



## sbE (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war heute auch mal wieder (an der Ilm/Thüringen). Auf GK Nymphe war die Hölle los... Biss auf Biss. Der zwischenzeitliche Wechsel auf Trockenfliege brachte auch gute Ergebnisse und mit 34 cm den größten Fisch des Feierabendausflugs. OK, die Größe ist auf jeden Fall noch ausbaufähig, aber heute hat die Masse den Spaß gebracht.


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die Trutte hat ne schöne dunkle Färbung und tolle rote Punkte.

Petri !

Gruß 
Steff


----------



## thomas1602 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



thomas1602 schrieb:


> ... und Rolle ist mit 18er Fluorocarbon bespult, komplett. Ich werde dann nur noch einen snap dranknoten und daran den Wobbler.


wolte nur mal ein kleines Fazit dazu geben:
Inzwischen habe ich das FC komplett wieder urnter gemacht und eine feine Geflochtene aufziehen lassen. Der Grund ist einfach, sobald man nicht komplett mit Spannung den Wobbler eingeleiert hat, is beim nächsten Wurf mehr Schnur mit runtergesprungen als gewollt, das hatte etliche Entknotsessions nach sich gezogen. Wenn man gegen den Strom wirft kann man einfach nie komplett unter Spannung einleiern, und wenn es nur der Moment der Landung und des Zuklappen des Bügels ist.


----------



## sbE (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Komplett FC spult man eigentlich nur auf eine Baitcaster, da FC aufgrund seiner erhöhten Steifigkeit von einer Statio regelrecht wieder runterspringt.

Ich benutze übrigens 0,16er FC...durchgehend.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nach längerer Abstinenz war ich heute mal wieder auf meiner Haus-und Magenstrecke zugange.

In erster Linie habe ich ein paar Eigenbaukreaturen eines Kumpels erfolgreich testen dürfen und ganz nebenbei Interessantes/Neues über die kulinarischen Vorlieben "unserer" Bachforellen hier erfahren. 
Nacktschnecken standen wohl heut auf der Karte. 

Nachdem mir schon bei zwei Fischen beim Abhaken einige seltsame, dunkle Klumpen, bei denen ich erst kleine Groppen vermutete, im Rachenraum aufgefallen sind, hatte eine 37er, die mich zu Mittag nach Hause begleiten durfte, sich augenscheinlich reichlich an den Bauchfüßern verlustiert.

Diese Ernährungsgewohnheiten waren mir bis jetzt völlig neu. Anscheinend sind diese schwarzen Schnecken, wo erlaubt, zu Zeiten als Köder zu gebrauchen...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri. Hab ich noch nicht gesehen bisher das unsere Forellen solche Schnecken fressen....nur bei den "Bach-Aalen" konnte ich das öfter feststellen, vor allem bei Hochwasser.


----------



## Steff-Peff (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war gestern mit einem Kumpel zum Flifi an einer Gaststrecke, die schön gelegen ist und auch einen guten Bafo-Bestand hat.
Gegen 10 Uhr haben wir mit dem Fischen begonnen und auch gleich gut  gefangen. Der Zauber dauerte aber nur ca. 15 Min, dann standen wir in  einer undurchsichtigen, braunen Brühe. Da absolut nichts mehr ging sind  wir die Strecke stromauf abgelaufen und nach ca. 1 km auf einen Bagger  gestoßen, der das Bachbett "umgestaltet hat :r |gr:.
Gut, zumindest konnten wir dann die 1500 m oberhalb noch im klaren  Wasser fischen und super fangen, aber die besseren Streckenabschnitte  (lange Gumpen, Wurffreiheit) lagen in der Brühe stromab vom Bagger. 
Heute ist ein Kumpel dort. Mal sehen was er dann berichtet. Er dürfte super gutes Fischen vorfinden.

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

nix mit Bachforellen. Ich wollte ja eigentlich heute wieder mal los, da hat mir aber der Elektriker, der meinen neuen Boiler anschließen sollte einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Nachdem er gestern nachmittag nicht mehr kommen konnte, hatte ich für heute früh einen Zusage um 08.00 Uhr. Na gut, dachte ich, die Sache ist ja in einer halben Stunde locker erledigt, da kann ich danach auch noch los. Denkste!
Nach Reklamation neuer Termin: kurz vor Mittag. Habe gerade das Auto wieder ausgeräumt und in die Garage gefahren. Mann, was bin ich sauer.

Petrri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Drunja (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute mit meinem Kumpel 10 Stunden unterwegs und es hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## sbE (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wirklich hübscher Fisch! Petri!!

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Steff-Peff (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne Bafos !


----------



## jaunty_irl (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Beides traumfische! Wie gemalt! Dickes petri


----------



## Drunja (1. August 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke Jungs  Gestern war ein richtig toller Tag, zwei solche Schönheiten an einem Tag fängt man nicht oft.


----------



## Johnny85 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Drunja! Ebenfalls sehr schöne Fotos!


----------



## Drunja (2. August 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnny85 schrieb:


> Petri Drunja! Ebenfalls sehr schöne Fotos!


Danke dir.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (17. August 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Servus,

ein schöner Beifang beim Äschenfischen im allerletzten Tageslicht. 
Hatte wohl richtig Kohldampf, ein solcher Hakensitz ist beim Fliegenfischen die absolute Ausnahme.


----------



## bobbl (17. August 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich habe mich letzte Woche riesig über meine neue PB Forelle gefreut #h


----------



## jaunty_irl (18. August 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dieses strahlen..kenn ich zu gut  petri bobbl! Hammer fisch!


----------



## Steff-Peff (18. August 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Klasse Fisch ! #6


----------



## hirschkaefer (18. August 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu den schönen fetten Brocken! 
Ich hatte jetzt zwei Wochen pausiert und war gestern mal kurz am Wasser. Der Pegel ist schon wieder erschreckend niedrig. Ich werde die Bafo´s wohl mal nicht so stressen und auf den nächsten Regen warten.


----------



## Krabat_11 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri, super Fischt.


----------



## Kaka (20. August 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri euch allen!

Nach gefühlter Ewigkeit gehe ich morgen zum Sonnenaufgang auch mal wieder an den Bach. In letzter Zeit kaum Zeit gehabt und wenn war ich 2016 meist auf Barsch unterwegs. Nun aber endlich mal wieder zu meiner wahren Angelleidenschaft, dem Forellenfischen am Bach. Bin gespannt ob ich es noch kann und ob was geht. Wathose, Spinnrute und Wobbler liegen bereit #6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri.

Muss wohl auch mal wieder los, weiss schon gar nicht mehr wie unser Bach oben aussieht. Glaube aber das da kaum noch was zu holen ist. April - Juni war immer am Besten bisher, danach fängt man teilweise nicht einmal ansatzweise maßige Fische.


----------



## hirschkaefer (21. August 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri. Heute mal wieder Bafo´s ohne Ende. Auf jeden Fall nicht die Sorte, die letztes und dieses Jahr besetzt wurde. Von 15-30 war alles dabei.


----------



## Seele (21. August 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich habs dieses Wochenende auch mal wieder seit seeehr langem auf Bachforellen probiert, eine ist mir ca 20cm vor dem raus heben drauf geschossen und dann ausgeschlitzt. Ansonsten gab es nur zahlreiche Refos, da aber die größte mit 48cm und eine richtige bullige Schönheit.


----------



## Drunja (22. August 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sonntag war fur mich der beste Tag des Jahres, es gab ein paar richtig schöne Forelchen und eine  große Mama von 63cm, mein neuer PB. 
Und mein letztes Video: https://youtu.be/ZLGa1Ciaq4M


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. August 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

dickes Petri ! #6


----------



## Drunja (23. August 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke *Steff-Peff*


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri heil  Bafopirscher,

irgendwie kam ich gestern auf die Idee, daß ich, nun wo sich die Bafosaison dem Ende zu neigt, unseren kleinsten Vereinsbach doch mal besuchen könnte.
Dort wurde bis vor ca. 5 Jahren noch mit Wurm und Köfi gefischt weil das völlig zugewachsene Rinnsal (meist nur nen guten Meter breit, weite Strecken nur 10-20 cm tief) als kunstköderuntauglich galt. Dazu kommt, das dieses Bächlein sehr nahrungsarm ist, weil der grobsteinige Grund durch eingespülten Sand aus dem oberhalb liegenden Wald, stark verdichtet ist.

Dabei ist das Potential eigentlich super, der Bach fließt auf mehr als 2/3 Länge durch ein Wasserschutzgebiet, hat deshalb praktisch keine Belastung durch die LW und ist, bis auf eine kleine Ortschaft, völlig unverbaut.
Besatz gibts eigentlich keinen, es sei denn, ich oder einer der anderen zweieinhalb Vernünftigen im Verein sind beim Besetzen dabei, und weisen darauf hin, das wir da ja noch ein Pfützchen haben .
 Dann werden die letzten 500 Brütlinge (wir besetzen nur Brut von einem regionalen Züchter), eher widerwillig, rüber gekarrt und unter viel Murren, weil ja angeblich eh keiner mehr hin geht, rein gekippt #d.
Das meiste kommt wohl über Zuwanderung und natürlichen Aufwuchs.

Erwartet habe ich eigentlich gar nichts, wenn ich dort früher mal ne 30iger hatte, war das ja schon ein Erfolg |rolleyes. Aber heute durfte ich dann mal sehen, was 5 Jahre Wurmverbot auch an so einem Pfützchen bewirken können.

Fliege geht nicht, das war klar, aber trotzdem sollten die Köder leicht, klein, unauffällig sein und möglichst wenig Hänger im flachen Wasser verursachen.
Ich hab mir dann gestern Abend noch fix ein paar upside down Streamer mit Mini Fishheads gebunden. Der komplette Köder wiegt kaum ein Gramm und kann mit der UL Rute und Pendelwurf auf die kurzen Distanzen bis 5, 6 Meter grade noch befördert werden.

Hat super gefunzt, vor allem der olivgrüne Zonker mit schwarzen Streifen war sehr beliebt, aber auch mit nem einfachen rostbraunen Squirrelzonker hats geklappt. Von nicht mal handlang, bis an die 40 cm (absolute Riesen für das Bächlein) war alles dabei. Die Fische waren schlank, aber trotzdem in top Kondition und mit den tollsten Farben.

Wegen peripherer Erschöpfung hab ich nach 4 Std die Segel gestrichen, aber das war sicher nicht mein letzter Besuch am "vergessenen Bach" #6.


----------



## hirschkaefer (31. August 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri! Schöner Bericht! #6 So wie es dort zugewachsen ist, brauchst du nicht ins Fitnessstudio.
In meiner Nähe, also sagen wir etwa 15km von hier, gibt es einen etwa 150m langen Graben, ca. 20cm tief, 1-2 Gumpen, glasklares Wasser, absolutes Angelverbot....da siehst du sogar 2 mächtige 45-50er Bafo´s stehen. Manchmal halte ich da einfach nur an, gucke und freue mich an dem Anblick.


----------



## Carsten owl (31. August 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin zusammen!
Möchte demnächst mal ein Wochenende im Sauerland oder Bergischen Land verbringen.Kann mir jemand ein (Fließ-)Gewässer empfehlen,wo man Tageskarten bekommt und mit der Spinnrute auf die Pirsch darf.Die Lenne habe ich schon mal vorgemerkt,aber gibt es noch Alternativen?Wie sieht es zB. an der Wupper aus?
Freue mich über jeden Tip!
Carsten


----------



## hirschkaefer (31. August 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute habe ich mal eine 34er von ihrem Elend erlöst. Ein Auge blind und wie man eventuell erkennt eine verheilte Verletzung auf Höhe Seitenlinie, die vermutlich von einem Graureiher stammte. Heute hab ich das erste Mal mit einem Streamer gefischt, weil auf Nymphe und trocken nichts ging. Hat ja gut geklappt. #6


----------



## Steff-Peff (4. September 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute war ein Tag für Spidermuster. Leider waren nur ein paar kleine Farios zu überzeugen, die Mamas und Papas haben sich nicht einmal sehen lassen.
Auf Trockene und Nymphe war totale Funkstille #t

So long
Steff


----------



## Leine-Leroy (4. September 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin und Petri allen Fängern!

Bei mir gab es am Wochenende einige schöne Forellen bis 35cm. Als Beifang gab es zwei Regebogenforellen mir 40 und 42 cm

Gruß
Leroy


----------



## Steff-Peff (4. September 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne Fische ! Eindeutig erfolgreicher gewesen wie ich .. Petri #6


----------



## Gummipeitscher (5. September 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Leine-Leroy schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es am Wochenende einige schöne Forellen bis 35cm. Als Beifang gab es zwei Regebogenforellen mir 40 und 42 cm




Sehr schöne Fotos!
Diese Rainies hätte ich auch wieder schwimmen lassen.
Unsere Zukunft am deutschen Forellenbach.


----------



## hirschkaefer (5. September 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Heute war ein Tag für Spidermuster. Leider waren nur ein paar kleine Farios zu überzeugen, die Mamas und Papas haben sich nicht einmal sehen lassen.
> Auf Trockene und Nymphe war totale Funkstille #t
> 
> So long
> Steff



Ist schon manchmal komisch. War auch am Sonntag. Da ging hier nur was auf Nymphe. Trocken null. Aber auch relativ kleine Bafo´s und Äschen U30. Dann fing der Regen an. Das Wasser war sofort extrem trüb, dann ging nix mehr - außer nem kompletten Vollbad für mich. :q


----------



## hirschkaefer (7. September 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Eine 33er durfte bei dem schönen Wetter heute mit.


----------



## drehteufel (7. September 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöner Fisch, lass´ ihn Dir schmecken. Bist Du mit der Echo Glass zufrieden?


----------



## hirschkaefer (7. September 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Schöner Fisch, lass´ ihn Dir schmecken. Bist Du mit der Echo Glass zufrieden?



Danke! Er war schon lecker. #6

Ja die Echo Glass ist schon ein geiles Teil. Geb ich nicht wieder her. Da ich nicht so ein Viel-Ruten-Besitzer bin, kann ich nur ein paar Unterschiede feststellen. Ich habe eine Carbon und diese Echo. Die Echo ist natürlich etwas schwerer. An meinem Bach kann ich eh fast ausschließlich Rollwürfe machen. Da finde ich sie einfach nur genial. Aber nicht vergessen! Keine hektischen Bewegungen machen. Ne Carbon verzeiht dir das. Bei einer Glasrute hast du gleich die ganze Schnur verknotet. :q Der Drill ist natürlich sensationell! Wenn da mal ne 50er Bafo dran ist, biegt sich die Rute wirklich bis zum Griff 180 Grad durch. Sie federt durch die vollparabolische Aktion auch große Fische perfekt ab, so dass ich nur noch 0,14er Vorfach fische. Und die bricht nicht so schnell. das ist mir mit der Carbon schon 2x am Paddelverein an den über den Bach gespannten Stahlseilen passiert. Die hatte ich einfach in der Dämmerung nicht gesehen.


----------



## drehteufel (7. September 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich überlege, sie mir als Spaßrute zuzulegen, dann aber wahrscheinlich als 3er oder gar 2er.
Sie ist etwas schwerer als z.B. eine Scott F2, die von sehr vielen hoch geschätzt wird. Hab halt noch nie eine Glasrute geworfen (außer von Germina ) und nutze sonst eine Hardy Zenith in Klasse 4 und 5. Ich denke, das wird eine gehörige Umstellung.


----------



## Drunja (7. September 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an alle! 
Ich war am Freitag nach der Arbeit paar Stunden unterwegs, hier die größte und ein Video.





https://youtu.be/iBtbq1izQYQ


----------



## drehteufel (7. September 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sehr nett anzuschauen, danke fürś Zeigen des Fischs. Der Bach sieht wirklich gut aus.


----------



## Carsten owl (8. September 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin Drunja!
Hattest Du auch diesen "Kunst-Wurm" als Köder?In unserem,völlig überfischten,Bach geht mit Spinner und Wobbler gar nichts mehr.Ich suche jetzt nach Alternativen,Köder,die bislang selten genutzt werden,das Resultat im Video sieht ja vielversprechend aus.Wie siehts denn zb. mit kleinen Gummifischen(am Jig-Kopf?) aus?;+
Gruß,Carsten


----------



## Drunja (8. September 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Carsten owl schrieb:


> Moin Drunja!
> Hattest Du auch diesen "Kunst-Wurm" als Köder?In unserem,völlig überfischten,Bach geht mit Spinner und Wobbler gar nichts mehr.Ich suche jetzt nach Alternativen,Köder,die bislang selten genutzt werden,das Resultat im Video sieht ja vielversprechend aus.Wie siehts denn zb. mit kleinen Gummifischen(am Jig-Kopf?) aus?;+
> Gruß,Carsten


Hallo!
Unser Bach ist nicht überfischt aber ich habe in den letzten paar Wochen gemerkt dass die Forellen die Wobbler, Spinner und Co. nicht mehr mögen,  Als ich in einem Angelladen die weißen Gummi Bienenmaden gesehen habe dachte ich mir, die muss du unbedingt  ausprobieren. Warum weiße, weil ich vorhin auch schon mit anderen"Gummis"in anderen Farben probiert habe, und auch ohne großen Erfolg, und ich bin froh dass ich sie gekauft habe. Die weißen Gummi Bienenmaden sind bei uns im Moment die  besten Köder. Was den Gummifisch mit einem Jigkopf angeht, habe ich nicht probiert, ich verwende hauptsächlich 1 gr. Cheburaschkas und Einzelhaken mit großem Öhr.


----------



## Seele (8. September 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wenn wirklich nichts mehr geht, dann versucht es mal, sofern ihr Spinfischer seit, mit Nymphen oder Streamern und vorgeschaltenen Bleischroten.


----------



## C&T (8. September 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also ich war am Dienstag los und habe gut auf nymphen gefangen.
Besser als auf wobbler und co.


----------



## Steff-Peff (10. September 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich habe heute meine neue #4 Eigenbau-Fliegenrute eingeweiht. 
Die Bedingungen waren zwar alles andere als optimal (sehr warm, kristallklares Niedrigwasser, greller Sonnenschein), aber ein paar schöne Rainies bis ca. 40 cm haben dennoch mitgespielt, während die Bafos trotz der guten Anzahl nicht mal die 30 cm geknackt haben. 

3 der Rainies habe ich wegen der schönen Färbung verewigt. 

Besonders gefreut hat mich heute, dass ich einen anderen Boardie getroffen und persönlich kennen gelernt habe #h

Gruß
Steff

PS: die Rute ist der Knaller :g


----------



## C&T (11. September 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sehr cool, was für ein blank hast du genommen?


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri euch allen,

der "hirschkäfer" hatte neulich eine halb blinde Bafo gefangen, ich hab heute ähnliches erlebt.
Wollte grade die Stelle wechseln, da seh ich ganz nah am Ufer eine Bachforelle regungslos am Grund (nur ca. 40 cm Tiefe).
Ich hätte sie wohl übersehen, wenn mir nicht sofort das weiße, rechte Auge aufgefallen wäre.

Das Wasser hat an der Stelle übelst gespiegelt, aber da ich nur ne Armlänge entfernt war konnte ich sie recht gut betrachten.
Klapperdürr wie sie sonst nur im März/April sind, etliche Macken und Kratzer am ganzen Körper und eben dieses komplett weiße Auge. Nicht nur die Linse, sondern auch der ganze Rand. Länge ca. 37-38 cm, ein guter Fisch für den Bach, aber sicher nicht uralt.
Dachte mir dann, ok Watkescher nehmen und raus mit dem armen Fisch.
Greife also zum Kescher und machte wohl eine zu schnelle Bewegung. Wooosch, Staubwolke und weg war sie...
Das ging so schnell, das ich nicht mal mehr gesehen hab' in welche Richtung sie schwamm.
Die war wohl noch viel fitter als es den Anschein hatte und hat mich einfach nicht sehen können, weil ich eben genau von rechts auf sie zu kam. 
Foto ist leider stark verspiegelt, aber man kann sich ganz gut am Auge orientieren.

P.S. paar gesunde Bafos gabs natürlich auch, aber da ich ja eigentlich auf Äschen mit kleinsten Midges aus war, war bei ca. 30 cm Ende.


----------



## Steff-Peff (11. September 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



C&T schrieb:


> Sehr cool, was für ein blank hast du genommen?


Es ist der Rainshadow IF764-4, 7'6'', 4 pc in Klasse 4 von Batson.
War der letzte, den CMW vorrätig hatte , wurde wohl von Batson aus dem Programm genommen. 
Christian von CMW hat ihn direkt aus dem Netz genommen, als ich bezahlt hatte. Wollte mir noch einen auf Reserve legen, habe aber keinen mehr gefunden


----------



## Drunja (12. September 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Petri euch allen,
> 
> der "hirschkäfer" hatte neulich eine halb blinde Bafo gefangen, ich hab heute ähnliches erlebt.
> Wollte grade die Stelle wechseln, da seh ich ganz nah am Ufer eine Bachforelle regungslos am Grund (nur ca. 40 cm Tiefe).
> ...


Habe vor paar Wochen eine Regenbogenforelle gefangen, ihr fehlte komplett ein Auge, trotzdem hat sie mein Köder genommen und sehr gut gekämpft. Ein Auge ist immer noch besser als gar kein. 
Ich war gestern wieder unterwegs, anfangs war es schwierig bis ich die Stelle und den Köder gewechselt habe, dann ging es wieder Berg auf. Wobbler, Spinner &Co. wurden  ignoriert, alle Fische habe ich nur mit einem Gummiwurm gefangen. Hier ein paar Fotos.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (13. September 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Drunja,

Jep da hast du wohl recht.

 Ich hab ja auch schon öfter Fische gehabt die einseitig blind und trotzdem topfit waren. Aber die lag völlig regungslos am Grund und ich mußte schon länger und sehr genau hin sehen, um überhaupt das Atmen zu erkennen.
Ausserdem die ganzen Schrammen, der, im Vergleich zum Kopf, total klapprige Rest...
Dazu kommt, ich hab 3 Fotos gemacht, mit der Kamera 30cm überm Wasser, war also ca. 60-70cm schräg überm Fisch, schon sehr ungewöhnlich das sie auch das nicht gerafft hat #d.

Es gibt Krankheiten die zur Erblindung führen können, und so etwas vermute ich hier. Schade das ich das linke Auge nicht sehen konnte, bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, das die Forelle komplett blind war.

Tight Lines


----------



## Steff-Peff (18. September 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo zusammen, 

habe mit ein paar Flifi-Kumpels das WE in einer Pension mit eigener Hausstrecke verbracht. Wir waren froh, dass die heißen Sonnentage vorbei waren, aber wer den Dauerregen bestellt hat, konnten wir nicht klären #d

So starteten wir gestern, wasserdicht verpackt und konnten trotzdem herrliche Stunden am Wasser verbringen. Es gab reichlich Bafos und ein paar Rainies. Leider gelang es uns nicht, die großen Exemplare zu überlisten, die wir jedoch durchaus gesehen haben. 

Heute kamen dann auch noch Trübung (Bild zeigt die einsetzende Trübung) und leicht erhöhter Pegel dazu. Trotzdem habe ich irgendwann noch Trockene gefischt und damit relativ gut gefangen.

Anbei einer der Schönheiten, allerdings auf Nymphe.

So long
Steff


----------



## Skott (25. September 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

*PETRI *Steff und Drunja

war gestern an der Wupper, Wasser relativ niedrig und glasklar.
In 3 Stunden 2kl. Bafo von ~15cm, eine von 28cm und eine
Äsche von 45cm, alle auf Mepps in Kupfer, Gr. 3

Im Interesse der Schonung keine Fotos, ich war alleine!

T.L.

Wolfgang


----------



## Steff-Peff (25. September 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Skott, 
ebenfalls Petri ! Ne 45er Äsche ist schon ne Hausnummer und dann noch auf 3er Mepps.
Ich war gestern früh an meinem Stammbach und habe wegen des niedrigen Wasserstandes erst nur mit Trockenfliege gefischt. 
Nach einer Weile ging auf Trockene aber gar nichts mehr und ich wechselte auf einen kleinen Spider (16er). Dieser wurde dann von exakt den erst verweigernden Fischen (u.a. eine schöne Äsche) genommen. 
Immer wieder erstaunlich, wie selektiv die Kameraden manchmal fressen und was für kleine Fliegen sie aufnehmen. Manchmal muss es sogar noch kleiner sein.
So long
Steff​


----------



## Drunja (26. September 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Jungs!
Ich habe gestern neuen Gummiköder getestet und erfolgreich, konnte viele schöne Bafos überlisten, nur eine 40+, dafür aber richtige Schönheit.


----------



## Skott (27. September 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Drunja #6#6


----------



## Steff-Peff (27. September 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schließe mich an ... fettes Petri !
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Drunja (27. September 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke Jungs!


----------



## glavoc (28. September 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri euch allen in die Runde! Wow - richtig schöne Fotos dabei!!
Hab`kurz vor der Schonzeit auch noch mal auf die rotgetupften los wollen.
Konnte neben einigen 25zigern und noch mehr noch kleineren am Ende diese schöne 39ziger noch mitnehmen:
lg


----------



## Drunja (30. September 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sooo, jetzt ist auch das Video vom letzten Sonntag fertig. 

https://youtu.be/acjpIwP6Cxc


----------



## Skott (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

*PETRI, *schöner Film !!:m


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns in Bayern beginnt heute die Schonzeit, aber im März geht es weiter.


----------



## BaFO (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Drunja schrieb:


> Sooo, jetzt ist auch das Video vom letzten Sonntag fertig.
> 
> https://youtu.be/acjpIwP6Cxc



Das Video ist ja echt gut geworden! :m
Noch eine Frage, wie heißt denn die Rute, die du fischst? So ähnlich soll nämlich mein erstes Rutenbauprojekt aussehen.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Bei uns in Bayern beginnt heute die Schonzeit, aber im März geht es weiter.



Hallo,

da hast Du ja direkt Glück. Bei mir ist es erst ab 01. April wieder soweit. Habe soeben meine Fliegenruten eingemottet.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## bombe20 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

wir waren daher am letzten wochenende auch noch mal an der thüringer werra. es hat sich aber gelohnt. nur die döbel waren nervig.


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da hast Du ja direkt Glück. Bei mir ist es erst ab 01. April wieder soweit. Habe soeben meine Fliegenruten eingemottet.
> 
> ...



Eingemottet wird erst am 01.01.2017. Bis dahin gibts ja noch Rainies und Äschen |rolleyes

So long
Steff


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Eingemottet wird erst am 01.01.2017. Bis dahin gibts ja noch Rainies und Äschen |rolleyes
> 
> So long
> Steff



Hallo,

da bei uns der frühere, eh nie große, Äschenbestand praktisch nicht mehr existiert, ist bei uns mit Beginn der Bachforellenschonzeit Schluß in den Salmonidengewässern.
Auf Äschen gehts im nächsten Jahr wieder, in Slowenien.

Petrri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Drunja (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Skott, BaFo, danke. 



BaFO schrieb:


> Das Video ist ja echt gut geworden! :m
> Noch eine Frage, wie heißt denn die Rute, die du fischst? So ähnlich soll nämlich mein erstes Rutenbauprojekt aussehen.



BaFo, das ist die Fine Tail von Major Craft, bin mit der Rute sehr zufrieden. #6


----------



## Hoffi (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kurz vor der Schonzeit gab es noch drei schöne Bafos


----------



## BaFO (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke Drunja.

Bei mir gab's heute auch noch mal 2 Forellen. Beide Mitte dreißig und wieder in ihrem Element.


----------



## Johnny85 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Raus aus dem Winterschlaf, die Temperaturen und die Vorfreude steigen ;-)


----------



## Kaka (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ohja, bald ist es wieder soweit. Für mich fast das Highlight des Jahres wenn es am 1.3 wieder losgeht. Bachforellenpirsch :k

Mich würde mal interessieren, was sich in Sachen Tackle getan hat. Mit welchen Ruten zieht ihr aktuell los auf Forellenpirsch? Finde es immer sehr interessant zu erfahren was andere für Ruten am Bach nutzen. 

Bei mir sind es im Moment je nach Einsatzzweck eine Palms Gallery, eine Tailwalk DEL SOL und eine Abu Garcia Eradicator.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Ohja, bald ist es wieder soweit. Für mich fast das Highlight des Jahres wenn es am 1.3 wieder losgeht. Bachforellenpirsch :k
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren, was sich in Sachen Tackle getan hat. Mit welchen Ruten zieht ihr aktuell los auf Forellenpirsch? Finde es immer sehr interessant zu erfahren was andere für Ruten am Bach nutzen.
> 
> Bei mir sind es im Moment je nach Einsatzzweck eine Palms Gallery, eine Tailwalk DEL SOL und eine Abu Garcia Eradicator.




Hallo,

Du Glücklicher, bei mir sind die erst ab 01.04. wieder frei.
Ich gehe mit Fliegenruten los. Die beiden am Eröffnungstag benutzten Ruten sind übr 20 Jahre alt; das ist aber wahrscheinlich nicht das, das Du gemeint hast.#h

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Forelle74 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,
da ich keine gescheite Spinnrute für kleinere Bäche hab, musste was neues her.
Hab mir ne WFT Ghostrider (1,80m,WG 5-15g) bestellt.
Wollte was sehr leichtes 
Mit Rolle wird es so bei 200-300g liegen.

Bis jetzt bin ich auch immer mit ner Fliegenrute losgezogen ab1.3


----------



## Steff-Peff (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns startet die neue Saison auch am 01.03. |rolleyes

Meist wird es aber trotzdem April, bis ich ans Wasser komme.

Bewaffnet dann wieder mit der Fliegenrute und Schwärmen von Ungeziefer in den Fliegendosen 

Freu mich schon wie ein Schnitzel. Die Tage erst einen Ring an meiner meist genutzten Rute neu gebunden und lackiert. Kann also los gehen.

Cheers
Steff


----------



## crisis (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Super, dass dieser Thread wieder aufwacht. Will mir dieses Jahr auch mal was, aus meiner Sicht, Spießiges (sorry) wie ne Eradicator ansehen. Muss aber ehrlich sagen, dass meine letztes Jahr erworbene Daiwa Spotted Wiggler ein absolutes Traumgerät für meinen Bedarf darstellt. Spielt mit ihren ca. 110 € natürlich nicht im Topsegment mit, ist aber für unseren kleinen Bach wirklich super. Da werf ich sicher Spots an an die mich wegen Gefahr von Köderverlust sonst nicht rangetraut hätte. Mittlerweile meine Lieblingsbegleitung. Muss allerdings noch bis zum 1.4 warten. (Schniff)


----------



## Derdenaalfängt (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich lese hier immer 1.3. oder 1.4. bei uns gehts erst ab 1.5. los:c
werde diese Saison auch mal ne neue Combo probieren, eine 632 Delsoul mit einer 1000er Stradic bespult mit Sunline Super PE
... ich hoffe die Forellen spielen mit#:


----------



## jagarou (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich werde dieses Jahr auch auf Pirsch gehen.
Bin bei uns in der Nähe neu in einem Verein der einen kleinen Bach befischt.Es gibt Bachforellen und Bachsaiblinge.Habe mir extra eine eigene Spinnute gebaut.Sie wurde mit einem CTS Fliegenrutenblank Aftma 0 und Titanringen aufgebaut.wiegt ganze 60gr.Dazu habe ich eine Shimano Complex 2500.Bin echt mal gespannt wie sich die Rute macht.Mir wurde ein hoher Spaßfaktor versprochen.


----------



## Kaka (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Derdenaalfängt schrieb:


> werde diese Saison auch mal ne neue Combo probieren, eine 632 Delsoul mit einer 1000er Stradic bespult mit Sunline Super PE
> ... ich hoffe die Forellen spielen mit#:



Falls du die DEL SOL S632ML SPII (1,8 bis 14 g) meinst, das ist auch meine neue Rute für dieses Jahr. Schöner Allrounder für Jigs und Twitchbaits, was ich beides am Bach brauche. Kombiniert mit einer Vanquish 2500 SFA und 8 lb. Sunline Super PE 8 Braid plus FC Vorfach :l


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Theoretisch könnte ich in 11 Tagen wieder auf Forelle los. Ist aber ein sch*** Gewässer, also werde ich wohl noch einen Monat länger warten, da kann ich am Vereinsgewässer angeln. Am 16.3. gehts gleich morgens los...Urlaub oder gelber Schein egal, aber spätestens ne Stunde nach Sonnenaufgang steh ich am Bach.


----------



## jagarou (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich benutze auch geflochtene mit FC Vorfach.Welchen Durchmesser hat euer FC?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## sbE (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich benutze 0,16. Falls viele Hänger zu erwarten sind oder man noch nicht so sicher mit dem Werfen ist, würde ich eher zu 0,18 raten...da kann man auch mal einen dicken Ast aus dem Schlamm ziehen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jagarou (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich habe jetzt von manchen gehört sie nehmen stärkeres 0.25 oder dicker.da man dann weniger porbleme mit vertüdelungen hat.kann jemand diese Erfahrung teilen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## sbE (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Vertüddelung? FC ist eh schon steifer als monofil. Da vertüddelt nichts. Selbst mit 16er hab ich nie Tüddel. Ich frage mich gerade mit welchen Urgewalten manche ihre Köder auswerfen wenn man selbst mit 20er-25er FC Tüddel bekommt?!?!? 

Aber im Endeffekt muss das jeder selbst wissen. Alles über 18 halte ich persönlich für unnötig. Je feiner die Schnur, desto feiner muss aber auch dein Geschirr sein...dass muss sich immer die Waage halten. Wenn man nur mit einem Besenstiel angelt, dann muss halt gröbere Schnur drauf. Hast du UL-Equipment, dann was feineres.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



jagarou schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt von manchen gehört sie nehmen stärkeres 0.25 oder dicker.da man dann weniger porbleme mit vertüdelungen hat.kann jemand diese Erfahrung teilen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk



zu dick und auffällig und Strömungsanfällig
wenn sehr Hänger trächtig, dann absolutes max 0,22 !!


----------



## jagarou (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Alles klar ich werde mal testen.hab versch. Dicken da.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seele (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Naja, man muss das Gewässer selber schon auch betrachten. Wenn ich an meinem Bach mit nem 16er angeln würde und mir steigt ne 45er ein, dann wars das. Dafür liegt einfach zu viel drin und die Strömung ist viel zu stark. Bevor ich diese Fische nur verangel nehm ich lieber 20er oder 25er Vorfach und fange nicht wirklich schlechter.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich selbst hab eine 0,20er auf beiden Ruten drauf und bin mehr als froh darüber. 

Letztes Jahr fing ich 2 ü 50 Forellen, davon haben sich beide an Ästen verfangen. Bis ich die wieder frei hatte zerrten sie also direkt an der Schnur (Bremse war ja nutzlos, da eben verfangen) und die Schnur scheuerte schön an den Ästen lang. Hätte ich eine 0,16er (was ja meist reicht, wenn alles gut geht) oder so drauf gehabt wär die bestimmt gerissen, zumindest wär das Risiko sehr hoch gewesen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> zu dick und auffällig und Strömungsanfällig
> wenn sehr Hänger trächtig, dann absolutes max 0,22 !!




So lange das Vorfach nicht den Lauf des Köders beeinträchtigt, gibt es bei Mono kein zu auffällig für Forellen und einen signifikanten Unterschied in der Strömungsanfälligkeit wirst du zwischen 0,22 und 0,25+ nicht feststellen.
Ich fische in einigen, teilweise sehr stark strömenden Bächen/kleinen Flüssen und 0,22 wäre für mich die absolute Untergrenze. Ich verwende Fc/Mono zwischen 0,24-0,30.
0,20er ist für starke Forellen einfach oft etwas zu schwach auf der Brust.|wavey:


----------



## jaunty_irl (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So langsam frage ich mich was ihr für fc benutzt, da ich mit 8lb fc bei ziemlich starker strömung noch nie was verloren hab und da waren einige fische bis 80cm dabei...viele scharfe steinkanten und holz im wasser...


----------



## sbE (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also ich habe mit 0,16 auch schon Forellen über 50 gefangen, das ist wirklich kein Problem...solange Rute und Rolle ihren Job verrichten dürfen. 

Verfängt sich eine Forelle in Ästen oder Wurzeln muss ich D1985 zustimmen, da geht einer 0,16er schneller die Luft aus.

Aber auf der anderen Seite...Schaut mal zu den Fliegenfischern. Meist ist die Fliege an einem 0,14er Tippet (mono). Und mir deucht das klappt ziemlich gut. [emoji6]  Sind viele Hänger zu erwarten geht es auch mal rauf auf 0,16. Zumindest fabriziere ich das so.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die meisten "schiessen mit Kanonen auf Spatzen", ähm angeln viel gröber als nötig.
Es mag Ausnahmen geben, z.B. wo die Fische in sehr starke Strömung flüchten können oder Einstände so tief liegen, das man den Fisch nicht an wenigen Metern Leine kontrollieren kann.

Aber am Durchschnittsbach (ich red' nicht von Kanälen wo die Strömung durch jagt wie blöde) sind solche Bedingungen selten gegeben.

Mir reicht an der Spinnrute max. 0,18er Mono, im Sommer eher 0,16er. FC benutze ich am Bach nicht mehr, weil mich die Knotenfestigkeit von Fc nicht überzeugt hat.

btw: Viele Angler glauben ja auch das Sprünge bei Bafos nicht zu verhindern sind. Das ist einfach Käse. Zu 90% kommt das durch zu hartes Drillen am groben Gerät.
Ich bin seit einigen Jahren mehr mit der Fliegenrute, als mit der Spinnrute unterwegs, weil mein Zielfisch heute eher die Äsche als die Bachforelle ist.
Bedingt durch das deutlich feinere, weichere Gerät, kleinere (widerhakenlose) Haken, im Sommer 12er Tippet, musste ich auch meine Art zu Drillen ändern. Und siehe da, die Sprünge bei Bafos sind deutlich weniger geworden.
Ich habe das auch auf mein Spinngerät übertragen, also weichere Rute, ausschließlich Monofil und vor allem zu Beginn nicht zuviel Druck machen. Wo es möglich ist, den Fisch in ruhigeres, tieferes Wasser dirigieren, dort streben die Fische meist nur zum Grund und ausdrillen ist ziemlich easy.

P.S. Dieses Jahr werdet ihr sie im März am leichtesten mit der Hand fangen |uhoh:. Nach diesem Winter wirds sehr, sehr lange dauern bis die Fische wieder einigermaßen in Form sind...


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> So lange das Vorfach nicht den Lauf des Köders beeinträchtigt, gibt es bei Mono kein zu auffällig für Forellen und einen signifikanten Unterschied in der Strömungsanfälligkeit wirst du zwischen 0,22 und 0,25+ nicht feststellen.
> Ich fische in einigen, teilweise sehr stark strömenden Bächen/kleinen Flüssen und 0,22 wäre für mich die absolute Untergrenze. Ich verwende Fc/Mono zwischen 0,24-0,30.
> 0,20er ist für starke Forellen einfach oft etwas zu schwach auf der Brust.|wavey:



So unterschiedlich sind doch die Erfahrungen #h

Mit ü 0,25 brauche ich gar nicht an die klare Gewässer,
und
da stehen die angstvorsichtigen Angler mit dicken Monos und fragen mich, warum ich mit gleichen Wobblern oder Spinnern Fische fangen und sie nicht #c

und eine 0,22 hält ca. 5 kg, das reicht für dickste Forellen selbst in starker Strömung 
also mir hat noch keine die Sehne gerissen selbst bei geringeren als eine 0,22 ...


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Ich habe das auch auf mein Spinngerät übertragen, also weichere Rute, ausschließlich Monofil und vor allem zu Beginn nicht zuviel Druck machen.



Das machts vor allem aus. Aber die jungen Helden glauben eben den obskuren YT Videos mehr. Da werden pickelbeinharte Mikadostäbchen, Geflecht und dramaturgisch wichtiges Hau Ruck Drillen propagiert.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Andal schrieb:


> Das machts vor allem aus. Aber die jungen Helden glauben eben den obskuren YT Videos mehr. Da werden pickelbeinharte Mikadostäbchen, Geflecht und dramaturgisch wichtiges Hau Ruck Drillen propagiert.



... und vollparabolische Ruten sind eben nicht IN ...

stattdessen mit geflochtene am Bach ... aber mit fetten FC als Vorfach natürlich, weil im Drill eine dünne als relativ kurzes Vorfach eben dann reißt

sorry, soll nicht irgendwie  klingen #h aber für mich eben falsches Gerät auf den Zielfisch Bachforelle im Fließgewässer


----------



## sbE (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ... und vollparabolische Ruten sind eben nicht IN ...
> 
> stattdessen mit geflochtene am Bach ... aber mit fetten FC als Vorfach natürlich, weil im Drill eine dünne als relativ kurzes Vorfach eben dann reißt
> 
> sorry, soll nicht irgendwie  klingen #h aber für mich eben falsches Gerät auf den Zielfisch Bachforelle im Fließgewässer



Volle Zustimmung! Ich bin auch schon seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr mit geflochtener am Bach unterwegs. Die Dehnung der Schnur ist schließlich ein wichtiger Bestandteil beim Drill und auch beim Köderspiel (Schläge werden beim Twitchen in sanftere/natürlichere Bewegungen umgesetzt).

Wobei ich hier eine Baitcaster schon im Vorteil sehe. FC als Hauptschnur, Microsnap dran, fertig. Keine zusätzlichen Knoten (nur einer für den Snap), moderate Dehnung der Schnur, durch die erhöhte Steifigkeit von FC saubere Flugbahn und kein Tüddel und nicht zuletzt die punktgenaue Treffsicherheit einer Baitcaster. Nachteil ist natürlich der hohe Preis einer ultralight BC. Btw...Ich würde am Bach aber nie wieder zurück zu Stationär wollen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

zu Fluorcarbon, als das aufkam wurde ja die Werbetrommel hauptsächlich wegen der "Unsichtbarkeit" gerührt. Klar, das musste man als Vorfachmaterial haben (ich bin auf Forellen ausschließlicher Fliegenfischer). Ich merkte aber schnell, dass das nicht stimmen konnte, da ich keinerlei Erhöhung der Bisse bzw. Fänge feststellen konnte. Ich verwende es eigentlich nur noch beim Nymphenfischen, da es schneller sinkt als andere monofile Vorfächer.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## jagarou (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wegen dem Zielfisch habe ich extra einen Fliegenrutenblank!Der sollte ja dann alles puffern und um bessere Köderfühlung zu haben möchte ich eben mit geflochtener und FC-Vorfach fischen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Derdenaalfängt (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Kaka,
ja genau die meine ich ... die Vanquish passt natürlich auch pefect zur Rute... viel Spaß damit..

Gruß André


----------



## Kaka (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich hasse mich, den Tackleaffen die Bachforellensaison und meinen  Händler des Vertrauens. Hat geschrieben, dass er neue Forellenstecken da  hat. Musste ich mir natürlich angucken. Und natürlich blieb es nicht  beim gucken. Die L Version direkt eingepackt. Machte sofort einen super  Eindruck! Wann ist endlich 1. März? 

Hab wie immer etwas länger überlegt, meine Rolle dran geschraubt,  probegewedelt, Aktion getestet etc., sie aber dann trotzdem eingepackt. Nicht zu straff (aber  auch nicht wabblig) und unter Belastung schon ziemlich  (semi-)parabolisch. Mal was anderes zu meinen ganzen  Spitzenaktion-Ruten. Ich denke das kommt am Bach ganz gut bei den  Forellen. Ich werde berichten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Verarbeitung ist tiptop. Da bin ich bei Abu Garcia immer etwas  skeptisch. Daher kaufe ich Abu-Ruten nur vor Ort. Und mit 140 € auch ein  akzeptabler Preis. In Japan ist die mit ihren 19.600 Yen teurer, wenn  ich das richtig umgerechnet habe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und traumhaft finde ich auch den durchgehenden Kork-Griff. Bekommt man  ja fast nirgends mehr. Und vor allem sieht der Kork auch hochwertig aus.


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Was ich sehen kann...
Tolle Rute!


----------



## Kaka (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Was ich sehen kann...
> Tolle Rute!



Das zeigt sich immer erst am Wasser. Aber der erste Eindruck ist sehr gut!


----------



## Mainhatten (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gut das ich nicht solche Händler habe.
 Oder auch doof wenn man sich immer noch nicht für eine neue Rute entschieden hat, weil man keine in die Hand nehmen kann.
 Ich freue mich auch schon auf den 01.04.


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich freue mich darauf das es entlich wärmer wird....
Bin halt ein weichei und warmduscher!


----------



## jaunty_irl (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Und du nervst mich mit deinen irrelevanten beiträgen.


----------



## Kaka (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



jaunty_irl schrieb:


> Und du nervst mich mit deinen irrelevanten beiträgen.



Bitte in diesem megaguten Thread kein Stress. Auch wenn du nicht ganz unrecht hast.


----------



## hirschkaefer (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Noch 50 Tage bis zum 1.4. Oder? :c

Mit der Fliege und ner Vollparabolischen hab ich ein 0,12er bis 0,14er FC-Tippet dran. Damit bekommst du deine 50er Bafo´s sicher gelandet. 

Also eine neue Rute für die Kleinen werde ich mir dieses Jahr nicht gönnen. Rüste gerade auf eine Hecht-Fliegenkombo im 9-10#er Bereich auf. Dann ist das Budget wieder verbraucht. |uhoh:


----------



## Forelle74 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Ich hasse mich, den Tackleaffen die Bachforellensaison und meinen  Händler des Vertrauens. Hat geschrieben, dass er neue Forellenstecken da  hat. Musste ich mir natürlich angucken. Und natürlich blieb es nicht  beim gucken. Die L Version direkt eingepackt. Machte sofort einen super  Eindruck! Wann ist endlich 1. März?
> 
> Hab wie immer etwas länger überlegt, meine Rolle dran geschraubt,  probegewedelt, Aktion getestet etc., sie aber dann trotzdem eingepackt. Nicht zu straff (aber  auch nicht wabblig) und unter Belastung schon ziemlich  (semi-)parabolisch. Mal was anderes zu meinen ganzen  Spitzenaktion-Ruten. Ich denke das kommt am Bach ganz gut bei den  Forellen. Ich werde berichten ]



Wow, absolut schöne Rute#6
Da haste bestimmt deine Freude daran.

Ich habe bis jetzt ja meist mit der Fliegenrute gefischt.
Da wir aber jetzt kleinere Bächlein in unserem Verrein haben die nicht gerade tief sind, dachte ich mir mal wieder mit dem Spinnfischen anzufangen.
Da ich meine Spro Rute letztes jahr gänzlich vernichtet hab :c,
brauch ich natürlich was neues.
Rute hab ich schon, und Rolle kommt auch bald.
Meine waren alle zu schwer.
Hab mich für ne leichte Spinnrute von WFT entschieden.
WG 5-12g /1,8m und 100g schwer.

Ich hab den Thread hier schon sehr aufmerksam gelesen kann mich aber immer noch für keine Hauptschnur entscheiden.

Ist ne 0,21 Mono ok, oder doch lieber ne 0,18.
Unsere Bäche haben glasklares Wasser und hin und wieder kann schon eine größere Forelle hinrumpeln.
Fischen werde ich mit kleinen Wobblern oder mal auch kleine Forellenblinker ca.3g

Ich freue mich schon sehr auf den 01.3 dann gehts bei uns los auf "Bachforellenpirsch".


----------



## Kaka (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jaja, die gute Schnur. Ich habe angefangen mit Geflochtener, bin dann auf dünne Mono gegangen und bin jetzt doch wieder bei dünner Geflochtener plus FC Vorfach. 

Warum? Es stimmt, mit Mono hat man weniger Aussteiger, da die Dehnung (Pufferung) einfach mehr vorhanden ist. Mir fehlte aber grad bei kleinem Gummizeug und Twitchbaits (fische eigentlich ausschließlich diese beiden Köderarten) der direkte Köderkontakt. Daher gehe ich das größere Risiko des Ausschlitzens ein, habe aber beim Angeln mehr Spaß (persönliche Meinung). Und mit der richtigen Rute und gekonntem Drillen, steigen einem auch nicht mehr so viele Bachforellen aus. Das ist meine Meinung dazu. Bedenke aber, 10 Angler 11 Meinungen |supergri

P.S Bei Mono würde ich ne 18er oder 20er nehmen.


----------



## sbE (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Falls du auf 0,18 gehst, würde ich vor allem nach einer möglichst dehnungsarmen Monofilen schauen. Oder halt FC vorschalten. Zu viel Dehnung kann halt auch schaden, dann kannst du Bisse nicht mehr von (kurzen) Hängern unterscheiden. 
...wenn du überhaupt noch etwas mitbekommst.

Gerade beim Twitchen ist diese Mischung aus Feinfühligkeit und "leicht gedämpfter Aktion" absolut Gold wert. Meiner Meinung nach ist daher FC als Hauptschnur absolut perfekt. Aber das geht sorgenfrei halt leider nur mit einer Baitcaster. Ich hab da eigentlich alles Mögliche getestet, selbst das weichste Japan-FC will von einer Statio wieder runterspringen.

Achja...Kurbelst du nur Spinner durch....Tja...Dann mache ich hier gerade aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten und du machst dir viel zu viel Gedanken. [emoji1]


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich würde die 0,21 Mono oder FC nehmen, da ist man von der Tragkraft und Dehnung auf der sicheren Seite und kann bei sehr scheuen Fischen und klarem Wasser immer noch ein feineres FC vorschalten.
Da Du von kleinen Bächen schreibst, wird der Unterschied in der Wurfweite zwischen 0,21 und 0,18mm eigentlich egal sein.


----------



## sbE (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich würde meinem Vorredner zustimmen. Fang mit 0,20/0,21 Mono an und schalte vielleicht gleich dünneres FC davor. Ich denke das ist eine gute Basis. Hast du eine Ersatzspule mache darauf (als Alternative) eine richtig dünne Geflochtene (ca. 5lb) + ausreichend FC-Vorfach (pi mal Daumen knappe Rutenlänge...je nach Gewässergröße). 

Mit der Zeit wirst du dieses Setup eh variieren und deinen eigenen Stil finden. Das ist ganz normal und daher wirst du hier nicht das weltbeste Bafo-Setup finden. 

Ich glaube jeder von uns hat über die Jahre seine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht und (teils einkalkulierte) Fehlinvestitionen getätigt, nur um das letzte Quäntchen Perfektion herauszuquetschen. Daher fang erstmal irgendwie an...ohne grobe Fehler zu machen (und genau dafür sind wir da). 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

bei "kleineren Bächlein" dürfte die Dehnung der Schnur nebensächlich sein, da hier kaum weit geworfen wird.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Forelle74 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Gerade beim Twitchen ist diese Mischung aus Feinfühligkeit und "leicht gedämpfter Aktion" absolut Gold wert. Meiner Meinung nach ist daher FC als Hauptschnur absolut perfekt. Aber das geht sorgenfrei halt leider nur mit einer Baitcaster. Ich hab da eigentlich alles Mögliche getestet, selbst das weichste Japan-FC will von einer Statio wieder runterspringen.
> 
> Achja...Kurbelst du nur Spinner durch....Tja...Dann mache ich hier gerade aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten und du machst dir viel zu viel Gedanken. [emoji1]



An Fc habe ich auch schon gedacht.
Habe jetzt aber alles noch auf Stationär ausgelegt.

Ne Baitcaster in Ultralight ist für mich derzeit einfach zu teuer.
und wenn, trau ich so ner 20-50 Euro Baitcaster nicht, da will ich dann lieber was gescheites.

Ich hab mich hauptsächlich auf kleine (Cranc Baits ) und Minnows spezialisiert.
Hatte ich sogar nochn paar von früher.
Und hab in der angelfreien Zeit kräftig aufgerüstet |supergri

Ich denke ich werde (dank euren Tips#6) die 21 Mono nehmen.
Ich kann ja dann nen Meter FC Vorschalten wenn sie schlecht beißen.

Welche FC (als Vorfach ) könnt ihr da empfehlen?


----------



## sbE (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Eine ordentliche UL-BC geht ab 200/250 los (nur die Rolle!). Irgendwie müssen eben Köder ab 2 oder 3 gr halt auf Touren kommen. Unter diesem Preis macht es für die leichte Bafo-Fischerei keinen Sinn. Darauf muss man sich erstmal einlassen. Allerdings wird man dann auch megasüchtig. 

Zwecks FC. Schlechtes FC hatte ich eigentlich noch nie, von daher würde ich fast sagen...Egal. Wenn du das Geld hast und du als Vorfachmaterial eh nicht viel brauchst, dann nimm das Beste aus deutschen Landen: Stroft FC1. Höchste Tragkraft bei geringstem Durchmesser. Ansonsten die FC2...oder Gamakatsu...Oder...


----------



## hirschkaefer (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Zwecks FC. Schlechtes FC hatte ich eigentlich noch nie, von daher würde ich fast sagen...Egal. Wenn du das Geld hast und du als Vorfachmaterial eh nicht viel brauchst, dann nimm das Beste aus deutschen Landen: Stroft FC1. Höchste Tragkraft bei geringstem Durchmesser. Ansonsten die FC2...oder Gamakatsu...Oder...



Glaube mir, ich hatte schon extrem schlechtes FC, welches sich schlecht knoten lies und auch eine üble Knotenfestigkeit hatte. Keine Ahnung mehr, was das für ein Hersteller war. Bin jetzt auch bei Gamakatsu hängen geblieben.


----------



## Forelle74 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Glaube mir, ich hatte schon extrem schlechtes FC, welches sich schlecht knoten lies und auch eine üble Knotenfestigkeit hatte. Keine Ahnung mehr, was das für ein Hersteller war. Bin jetzt auch bei Gamakatsu hängen geblieben.



Ich habe mir das rausgesucht.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/121852662145...49&var=420846039336&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

ich finde die Tragkraft in der Stärke beachtlich.
Obs was taugt seh ich erst wenn ichs hab.
Bei dem Preis wäre es aber nicht so schlimm.


----------



## W-Lahn (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das rausgesucht.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/121852662145?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&var=420846039336&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> ...



Das Take Akashi Fluoro ist sehr geschmeidig und hat eine gute Knotenfestigkeit, ist aber leider überhaupt nicht abriebfest


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da wurde wohl die Tragkraft in lb als Kilogramm angegeben.


----------



## Andal (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

4,5 kg für eine 16er - niemals! Das ist eine Tragkraft die vielleicht eine gute 22er bringt.


----------



## sbE (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Es gibt so viel gutes FC. Warum bei eBay experimentieren? Mit Stroft und Gamakatsu wurden schon zwei top Vorfachschnüre genannt. Für Vorfächer wohlgemerkt.

Als Hauptschnur an der BC setze ich aber auch auf japanisches FC. Varivas Genoa Vanguard oder Bawo Super Hard Up Grade sind meine Favoriten.

Übrigens gibt es bei Nippon Tackle die Bawo Super Hard Polyamide Plus...Wer hochwertige Mono zum Spinnfischen sucht, sollte die mal probieren.


----------



## Forelle74 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da haste recht sbe.
Ich hätte mich nur von der hohen Tragkraft verleiten lassen.
Wenn die nicht alzu abriebfest ist hat es sich eh schon erledigt.

Ich schaue normalerweise eh immer zuerst bei meinen Fachhändlern vorbei.
Wenn die mal was nicht haben was ich will dann kauf ich auch in Onlinshops.
Stoft hab ich da (zumindest als geflochtene ) schon mal gesehen.

Danke für eure Tips und viel Glück bei der Bachforellenpirsch.


----------



## jagarou (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich benutze Shimano Aspire Fluoro. Kann mich nicht beklagen.habe aber bis auf dünneres iron claw noch keinen Vergleich.


----------



## jagarou (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So,bin schon echt aufgeregt!in 2,5 Wochen ist bei uns am heimischen Bach anfischen.Am Wochenende setzen wir fangfertige Saiblinge ein.Hoffe ich kann euch dann ein paar schöne Bilder präsentieren.


----------



## sbE (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Saiblinge...Wirkliche schöne Salmoniden. Aber bei uns verboten zu besetzen (dezimieren den Bafo-Nachwuchs stärker als Artgenossen oder auch Rebos.).

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Saiblinge...Wirkliche schöne Salmoniden. Aber bei uns verboten zu besetzen (dezimieren den Bafo-Nachwuchs stärker als Artgenossen oder auch Rebos.).
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Vor allem kreuzen sie sich mit Bachforellen und der Nachwuchs ist steril (Tigerfisch).
Schön ? ja, aber gebietsfremd und deshalb genehmigungspflichtig.


----------



## W-Lahn (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Vor allem kreuzen sie sich mit Bachforellen und der Nachwuchs ist steril (Tigerfisch).
> Schön ? ja, aber gebietsfremd und deshalb genehmigungspflichtig.



Was in der freien Wildbahn aber auf Grund unterschiedlicher Laichzeiten nahezu ausgeschlossen ist...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Was in der freien Wildbahn aber auf Grund unterschiedlicher Laichzeiten nahezu ausgeschlossen ist...



aha, und welche der beiden Arten laicht nicht zwischen ~ Oktober und Januar ?


----------



## fishhawk (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,



> Was in der freien Wildbahn aber auf Grund unterschiedlicher Laichzeiten nahezu ausgeschlossen ist.



Na so unterschiedlich sind die Laichzeiten aber eigentlich nicht.

Allerdings scheint es in der freien Wildbahn trotzdem nur sehr selten vorzukommen.

Field and Stream spricht aber von "non-hatchery" tiger trouts in einigen Flüssen Wisconsins.

beautiful-bastards

Aus D hab ich bisher noch nichts gehört.


----------



## Laichzeit (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Im Schwarzwald gibt es ein paar kleine Bäche, in denen sich Bachsaiblinge erfolgreich vermehren.
Meines Wissens sind das durchwegs Herbstlaicher. Da es bei Bachforellen von Herbst bis Ende des Winters alles gibt, können die Laichzeiten in manchen Gewässern aufeinander fallen.
Aber nicht nur der Zeitpunkt trennt die Arten, sondern auch der Ort des Geschehens. Die Arten haben unterschiedliche Ansprüche an den Laichplatz, der Bachsaibling ist weniger wählerisch als die Bachforelle und laicht zum Teil auch in Seen oder Gumpen mit geringer Strömung.
Die Schnittmenge ist also nicht sehr groß und Bachsaiblingsbestände mit Reproduktion eher selten, deshalb hört man von Tigerforellen hierzulande eher wenig.

Eine größere Gefahr stellt der Bachsaibling für den heimischen Seesaibling dar. Für beide Arten reichen kiesige Stellen in Seen zum Ablaichen. Bei der Kreuzung entsteht der Elsässer Saibling, der mit beiden Ausgangsarten fruchtbar ist.


----------



## Forellenberti (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Laichzeit,

bist Du Dir sicher, dass es sich um Bachsaiblinge handelt?
Ich meine eher es handelt sich um Elsässer, die zuweilen aus Fischzuchten ausbüxen. An der Wiese werden vereinzelt welche gefangen, die aus Fischzuchten abgehauen sind.

Gruß Forellenberti


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei "kleineren Bächlein" dürfte die Dehnung der Schnur nebensächlich sein, da hier kaum weit geworfen wird.
> 
> ...



Gerade aber bei Bissen auf kurze und sehr kurze Distanzen ist Dehnung der Schnur wichtig #h


----------



## jagarou (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Er meint denke ich das man für kleine bäche ruhig mono nehmen kann.da sich dort die dehnung nicht negativ auf den köderkontakt oder bisserkennung auswirkt.
Zu unserer bachsaiblingspopulation kann ich am wochenende mehr sagen.dort setzen wir welche ein und ich kann mit unserem gewässerwart sprechen.bin ja erst neu in dem verein.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PAFischer (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe erst letztes Jahr aus einem kleinen Bach eine stattliche Tigerforelle gefangen und mehr gesehen. In dem Bach war eine wilde Mischung aus Saiblingen, BaFo un ReFos. Hat ausgesehen, als wären da mal ziemlich viele Fische aus ner Zucht entkommen.

Aber es gibt sie definitiv in D


----------



## fishhawk (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,



> Hat ausgesehen, als wären da mal ziemlich viele Fische aus ner Zucht entkommen.



Dann ist es vielleicht auch wahrscheinlicher, dass die Tigerforellen ebenfalls aus der Zucht stammen. 

Aber natürlich kann ich nicht ausschließen, dass sich die beiden Arten auch in D in freier Wildbahn kreuzen könnten.


----------



## PAFischer (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die Fischarten schwammen in verschiedenen Größen rum.
Hat schon so ausgesehen, als wären die da schon länger drin und hätten sich reproduziert.

Der Bach ist wirklich klein, man kann an wenigen Stellen ran und es gibt keine Karten dafür (darf nur mit Pächter ans Wasser). Also die Fische werden so gut wie nie beangelt. Unter den Umständen scheinen sich die Arten auch zu kreuzen.


----------



## fishhawk (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,



> Die Fischarten schwammen in verschiedenen Größen rum



Wenn da Tigerforellen im Miniformat schwimmen, ist es in der Tat sehr wahrscheinlich, dass sich Saibling und Forelle dort in freier Wildbahn gekreuzt haben.

Dürfte in D ein ziemlich seltener Fall sein, aber möglich ist es natürlich schon.


----------



## Nordangler (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Habe ich euch schon gesagt, dass die Schonzeit bald vorbei ist.
Bin heiß wie Frittenfett!!!!
Euch allen eine tolle und erfolgreiche Bachforellenpirsch 2017.


----------



## Mozartkugel (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

genau, 1. März geht es hier bei uns los. :m


----------



## wobbler68 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo

Bei uns hier, gehts schon los.
Schonzeiten: Bachforelle 15.10. bis 15.02

Jedoch hatten wir hier Mist Wetter, weshalb ich mich noch nicht ans Wasser getraut habe.
Und nächste Woche wird es auch nur Kalt und Nass.


----------



## Seele (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wenns so weiter regnet, dann gibts bei uns einen Start mit Hochwasser, also keinen Start  
Aber ist ja noch bisschen hin. An Bach gehe ich erst wenn das Wasser wieder klar und niedrig ist, außerdem brauchen die Forellen dort noch etwas zum ausruhen, gerade nach diesem harten Winter werden sie ziemlich fertig sein. Aber nach 4 bis 6 Wochen stehen die wieder bombig im Futter.


----------



## Mozartkugel (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

befürchte auch das der Saisonauftakt eher schwierig wird. Ansonsten haben sich die Forellen im Zuchtbecken aber wirklich genug ausgeruht. |supergri

Einen natürlichen Bestand gibt es doch hier bei uns im bayrischen Schwaben nicht, alles leergefressen. Ich finde es deshalb gut, wenn Vereine auch kleinere Forellen besetzen... dann wird zumindest die Illusion aufrecht erhalten.


----------



## Seele (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da täuscht du dich


----------



## Kaka (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Im Angebot bei Lurenatic nochmal zugeschlagen. Bald gehts los :k:k

Oberes Bild für mich. Die unteren fünf für einen Kumpel, der den Schein ganz frisch hat. So hat er gleich gscheide Wobbler :m


----------



## jagarou (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sehen ganz schick aus!Für 9€ ein echtes Schnäpchen ;-)


----------



## philipp87 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@kaka fangen die auch?


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

wie lang/groß/schwer/ sind die? Lauftiefe? #h


----------



## sbE (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mit zweiteiligen Wobblern bin ich auf Forelle nie warm geworden. Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass die Getupften eher auf eine schöne flankende Aktion stehen...idealerweise mit hektischen Ausbrüchen.

Die Zweiteiler die ich mal hatte waren vom Bewegungsmuster eher wie eine Schlange und nur zum stupiden Einkurbeln...und das war gar nicht mein Ding.


----------



## Kaka (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Guckt bei Lurenatic rein. Da stehen die Details. 

Ja, ich fische die schon seit zwei Jahren. Lauf in starker Strömung phänomenal. Bei mir fangen sie wie Sau. Habe sonst noch den Spearhead Ryuki und den Wise Minnow von Daiwa. Unangefochtene Nummer Eins bei mir aber der Mildred.


----------



## sbE (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Lässt sich "Mildred" twitchen??


----------



## Kaka (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich twitche ihn eigentlich nur


----------



## sbE (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hmmmm....na gut...ich teste die gute alte Mildred auch mal! Verdammte Neugier. ;-)

EDIT: Schade, hat sich erledigt. Es sind nur noch exotische Farbmuster lieferbar. Da muss ich den Test wohl auf die lange Bank schieben....zumal der Mildred bei ebay (Weltweit!!) nicht zu finden ist und auch Google weiß (bis auf irgendwelche russische oder bulgarische Shops) kein Rat. Merkwürdig.

Geheimtipp? Ganz neu auf dem Markt?


----------



## Kaka (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nein. Ich habe ihn schon seit zwei Jahren.


----------



## glavoc (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> ....zumal der Mildred bei ebay (Weltweit!!) nicht zu finden ist und auch Google weiß (bis auf irgendwelche russische oder bulgarische Shops) kein Rat. Merkwürdig.
> 
> Geheimtipp? Ganz neu auf dem Markt?



Na da will ich dir helfen:
http://www.palms.co.jp/en/

lg
#h


----------



## sbE (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



glavoc schrieb:


> Na da will ich dir helfen:
> http://www.palms.co.jp/en/
> 
> lg
> #h



Das ist doch die Homepage des Herstellers (Palms) und kein Onlineshop...oder sehe ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht!?


----------



## axelfred (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

kennst du den schon 
http://www.lurenatic.de/de/wobbler/schlanke-wobbler/anglers-republic-mildred-jointed-58s.html


----------



## glavoc (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Das ist doch die Homepage des Herstellers (Palms) und kein Onlineshop...oder sehe ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht!?



Da hab ich dich wohl falsch verstanden...dachte du kannst keine Infos zu den Wobblern finden bzw. wer sie in CN "machen lässt".
Kenne auch eher das Salzwasserprogramm von denen und dachte daher...
lg
#h


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

mal sehen wie lange wir noch auf Pirsch nach Bachforellen gehen können ...

die zunehmende Vorverlegung des Schonzeitzeitendes also auf Anfang März hat doch nur eeinen Grund:
In die Flüsse und Bäche viele billige große überfette Regenbogenforellen zu schütten, damit die Masse der Angler schnell im Jahr bequem zu Fisch kommt ...


----------



## fishhawk (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

halte ich zwar auch nichts von, aber verstehe ich nicht so ganz.

ReFo hat in Bayern doch Schonzeit bis 15.4. |kopfkrat

Und die Genehmigung für ReFo-Besatz in Fließgewässer dürfte auch  nicht so einfach zu bekommen sein. 

Wie sieht das denn bei euch aus?


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

also bei uns werden nur Bachforellen besetzt und das schon seit ca. 30 Jahren. Auch ich verstehe das mit der Schonzeit für Regenbogenforellen nicht. #c

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> halte ich zwar auch nichts von, aber verstehe ich nicht so ganz.
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt ist die Vorverlegung des Schonzeitendes auf  Anfang März kein Problem.
Wird behördlich genehmigt, da die Rebo sich nachweisbar in den Gewässern wie Isar usw. nicht natürlich vermehrt und eine Schonzeit deswegen hinfällig ist.


----------



## Laichzeit (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich denke, es geht hauptsächlich darum, dass in der Forellenregion nicht geangelt wird, solange die Bachforellen laichen und somit die nötige Ruhe herrscht.
Wenn Bachforelle, Refo und in manchen BL der Bachsaibling gleichzeitig zu sind, ist (fast) nichts mehr übrig, bei dem die Bachforelle zum Beifang wird.


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die Schonzeit der BF endet doch am 28.02; das hat mit der ReBo an sich nichts zu tun ... ReBo haben bei uns im Kiesbett der Isar, der Amper usw. nichts zu tun!
Aber ReBos haben längere Fangzeit nach hinten raus und nun wird die auch nach vorne verlängert ... und man kann das ganze Jahr bis auf die strengen Wintermonate ReBos fangen, billig, fett und befriedigt die Masse der Angler, zunehmend mit Gulp, Gltzeteig und anderem Kaugummi und 100 Gramm Bleien in der Strömung auf Forelle angeln ...

dass RoBo die BR verdrängt und die BF in vielen Strecken schon nicht mehr vorkommt, interessiert nicht, da nur noch Fanggarantie über daas ganze Jahr die Masse an Fischern zufrieden hält ...


----------



## fishhawk (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,



> Wie gesagt ist die Vorverlegung des Schonzeitendes auf Anfang März kein Problem.



Aber BaFo-Schonzeit war doch schon immer 1.10-28.2 |kopfkrat

Oder galt an der Isar ne Sonderregelung?

Bei uns war früher auch von 1.10. - 30.4. vereinsintern Schonzeit für alle Salmoniden. Dann kamem plötzlich die Einwände der Behörden und jetzt ist für nur noch gesetzlich.
Also wild durcheinander.

Halte ich persönlich zwar nichts von, ist aber leider so. 

Regenbogenforellen werden bei uns aber nur in geschlossene Gewässer besetzt. Das entlastet auch etwas die Bachforellen bestände.


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Aber BaFo-Schonzeit war doch schon immer 1.10-28.2 |kopfkrat



Ja ... ich sage doch eben, dass die ReBo vorverlegt wird, somit wird BF ersetzt mit billigen fetten ReBos


----------



## hirschkaefer (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

hm...auf meiner Strecke die Bafo vom 1. Oktober bis 31. März, die Refo entsprechend der Bafo angepasst zeitgleich (obwohl die schon ewig nicht mehr besetzt wurden). Ab und an flüchten mal ein paar bei Hochwasser aus den Zuchtanlagen. Und vom 1. Februar bis 31. März gilt ein absolutes Angelverbot. Macht ja auch Sinn, weil Äsche ebenso vorkommt. Da hat´s mal etwas Ruhe.


----------



## fishhawk (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

einfacher wäre, wenn du die Fangzeit der Regenbogenforellen nennst, denn nach § 11 AVFiG wären die ja von 15.12. - 15.4. gesperrt. Gibt´s da jetzt bei euch ne Sonderegelung?

In Mittelfranken ist das besser geregelt:



> § 3 Besatzeinschränkungen
> In den Salmonidengewässern (§ 2) ist untersagt:
> Der Besatz mit Regenbogenforellen, Zander, Hecht und Aal.
> Das Zurücksetzen gefangener Fische der in Nr. 1 genannten Arten



Warum das im Salmonidenbezirk Oberbayern anders geregelt ist, kann ich auch nicht so ganz nachvollziehen.

Aber die Bayern ticken auch sonst nicht immer so wie die Franken#h


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> einfacher wäre, wenn du die Fangzeit der Regenbogenforellen nennst, denn nach § 11 AVFiG wären die ja von 15.12. - 15.4. gesperrt. Gibt´s da jetzt bei euch ne Sonderegelung?
> 
> ...



Die Schonzeit für ReBo ist die wie bei euch auch, aber diese ist für Vereine problemlos zu verkürzen oder gar auszusetzen, was immer mehr Vereine auch machen.

Es wird zw. BF und ReBo nicht unterschieden.


----------



## fishhawk (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

wenn sich die ReFo in den Gewässern nicht fortpflanzt, macht eine Schonzeit auch wenig Sinn.

Inwieweit die ReFos in eueren Gewässern mit den BaFos konkurrieren, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Das hängt sicher von den lokalen Gegebenheiten ab.

Besatz mit ReFos kann aber durchaus auch etwas Entnahmedruck von den BaFos nehmen.  Dann sollte aber auch während der Bachforellenschonzeit ein Angelverbot für beide Arten gelten und auch ein einheitliches Fanglimit.

Bei uns ist in den meisten reinen Salmonidengewässern vom 1.10.-28.2. entweder Angelverbot oder nur Spinnfischen auf Hecht mit Ködern in entsprechender Größe erlaubt.

Finde ich ne gute Regelung. Die alte Regel 1.10.- 30.4. gefiel mir aber noch besser.

Put and Take sollte sich m.E.  besser auf geschlossene Gewässer beschränken.


----------



## jagarou (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

ich gehe ab Sonntag an unseren Bach.Da ich noch keine Bacherfahrung hab wollte ich mich mal nach eurer fragen ;-)
wir haben die ganze Zeit sehr niedriges klares Wasser,jetzt hat es diese Woche schon ein bisschen geregnet und der Pegel ist leicht gestiegen und eine Trübung ist hinzugekommen.diese Woche soll es noch weiter regnet.also schätze ich das der Pegel weiter steigt.Das im Gegensatz zu klarem Niedrigwasser ein Nachteil?


----------



## sbE (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Eine leichte Trübung ist regelrecht perfekt. Sollte es in ein Hochwasser übergehen wendet sich das Bild...man kann noch fangen, aber es wird echt schwierig (Fische ziehen sich zurück, Köder laufen deutlich schlechter und werden kaum noch wahrgenommen usw.). Hochwasser ist etwas für sehr aggressive und auffällige Köder...so ist zumindest meine Erfahrung.


----------



## hirschkaefer (1. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich muss noch bis nächsten Monat warten #d
Ich will Bilder sehen!!! von denen, die schon dürfen....


----------



## Snoopy39 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Regenbogenforellen und Saiblinge sind bei uns in NRW nicht mehr geschütz da es keine einheimischen Fische sind.BaFo ist bis Mitte März geschützt.

 Gruss
 Markus


----------



## Deep Down (1. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



jagarou schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich gehe ab Sonntag an unseren Bach.Da ich noch keine Bacherfahrung hab wollte ich mich mal nach eurer fragen ;-)



Gehe den Bach vorher auf jeden Fall einmal ab. Dabei findest/siehst Du die Einstände, potentiellen Spots und vllt sogar einige Forellen. Man ist dann schon orientiert, es erleichtert das Ansprechen der Spots/Fische erheblich und verhindert, dass man die besten Spots gleich mal aus Unwissenheit vertrampelt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

In 2 Wochen gehts bei mir auch los. Bin vorher schon einige Stellen abgegangen. An einem Ort ist ein Baum quer über den Bach gefallen, wo sich ein riesiger Gumpen gebildet hat. Da müsste auf jeden Fall was drin sitzen. Montag erstmal eine Karte holen für den Vereinsbach.


----------



## jagarou (1. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich bin schon ein paar Stellen abgegangen.bei uns ist eine Mühle.vor dieser ist eine längere strecke auf bis zu 2.5m tiefe aufgestaut.dort werden auch barsche gefangen.meint ihr dort können auch bafos stehen? Es sind wenig unterstände in diesem Bereich.  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deep Down (1. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



D1985 schrieb:


> In 2 Wochen gehts bei mir auch los. Bin vorher schon einige Stellen abgegangen. An einem Ort ist ein Baum quer über den Bach gefallen, wo sich ein riesiger Gumpen gebildet hat. Da müsste auf jeden Fall was drin sitzen. Montag erstmal eine Karte holen für den Vereinsbach.



So was lag bei uns auch mal! Als der im Winter entfernt wurde hat es nach der Schonzeit im Frühjahr gleich mehrfach darin gekracht.

@jagaru
In solchen Bereichen fange ich eher Hecht und Barsch als Bachforellen. 
Die Bachforelle steht entweder irgendwo davor oder eben in der Rausche etc dahinter.


----------



## sbE (1. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@jagarou

Ja, auf jeden Fall. Hier brauchst du aber eine besonders ruhige Gangart. Gute (weil unauffällige) Wurfkünste sind auch von Vorteil. 

In solchen Bereichen nehmen dir Bafos jedes Fehlverhalten sofort übel.


----------



## Deep Down (1. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Klasse, so gegensätzlich können Erfahrungen sein!

So, dann auch mal das Gerät langsam fertig machen. 16.03. gehts los! Kann jetzt nen halben Monat mehr auf Bachies, da die Hechtschonzeit hier verlängert worden ist.


----------



## Pinocio (1. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schonzeit ist bei uns rum. Leider kann ich erst ab Freitag an den Bach, aber Urlaub ist schon eingereicht.
Bin heiß wie Sau. Alles ist schon bereit. Döbel habe ich noch keine gesichtet.
Mal sehen was geht, das Hochwasser soll ab morgen wieder fallen. Also perfekt eigentlich, Wetterbericht sagt bedecktes Wetter für Freitag an.


----------



## Seele (1. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jetzt fängt mal endlich einer ne Bafo, sonst muss ich wirklich heute noch raus und n Bild hoch laden. Haben doch sicher wieder welche frei genommen.


----------



## hirschkaefer (1. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Seele schrieb:


> Jetzt fängt mal endlich einer ne Bafo, sonst muss ich wirklich heute noch raus und n Bild hoch laden. Haben doch sicher wieder welche frei genommen.



Kein Verlass....normalerweise sind 8 Uhr schon die ersten Bilder drin. ;+:q


----------



## Pinocio (1. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich hoffe ich kann Freitag etwas präsentieren, lieber noch wäre mir, wenn meine Frau etwas fängt. Der Neckar ist nicht gerade das ideale Gewässer für die ersten Versuche, daher setze ich jetzt auf die Bachforellen (damit meine Frau nicht schon aufgibt und sie öfter mit mir angeln geht).


----------



## west1 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Seele schrieb:


> Jetzt fängt mal endlich einer ne Bafo, sonst muss ich wirklich heute noch raus und n Bild hoch laden. Haben doch sicher wieder welche frei genommen.



Kannst daheim bleiben. Hier ist eine von heute morgen


----------



## hirschkaefer (1. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sehr schön! Gesehen hab ich gestern auch schon welche. Noch 4,5 Wochen...


----------



## Seele (1. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



west1 schrieb:


> Kannst daheim bleiben. Hier ist eine von heute morgen



Dank dir, ich hätte ja nicht mal Zeit und Lust heute gehabt :m

Petri, schönes Exemplar, keine so ne Mastsau.


----------



## glavoc (1. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gerade heimgekommen & auf`m Sprung zur Maloche. Kurz: schön war`s!!
Viele, viele kleine und 2,3 bessere. 
Allen eine gute Saison & Petri!
lg


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an die Fänger #6

Ich bin zu spät aus dem Büro gekommen und wir haben neben trübem Wasser auch wettertechnisch alles andere als Flifi-Bedingungen |gr:
Denke aber, dass es am WE los gehen kann.
Cheers
Steff


----------



## Mainhatten (1. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri. Ich muss noch soooooo lange warten


----------



## bobbl (1. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Konnte heute die erste Bachforelle des Jahres auf Wobbler fangen. Die Größe war mit schlanken 35 cm noch ausbaufähig


----------



## man1ac (2. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*
















Endlich wieder draußen


----------



## Inni (2. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Glückwunsch!
Ich muss leider noch 2 Monate warten und kann euch hier nur zu schauen ...


----------



## Mozartkugel (2. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

sagt mal, bläst bei euch eigentlich kein Wind? |supergri


----------



## hirschkaefer (2. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> sagt mal, bläst bei euch eigentlich kein Wind? |supergri



Hie sind wir knapp bei Windstärke 8. Aber ich muss ja diesen Monat noch warten...


----------



## Forelle74 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Glückwunsch zu den Fängen #6
Ich kann leider erst ab morgen raus .
War noch bisl krank


----------



## glavoc (2. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri ManIac - sehr schöne Fische das! Plus richtige Foddos.



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> sagt mal, bläst bei euch eigentlich kein Wind? |supergri



Det versteh`ich jetzt nich`;+ Bissle Wind isch doch gudd bei klarem Wasser- kräuselt doch so schön die Wasseroberfläche!

lg


----------



## jagarou (2. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey man1ac.wo fischt du?echt klasse Tiere.Top genährt!Schöne Färbung.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seele (2. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



glavoc schrieb:


> Petri ManIac - sehr schöne Fische das! Plus richtige Foddos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei uns war der "bissle Wind" so stark, da hätts dich von der Böschung geweht.


----------



## sbE (2. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Und wenn der Wind in einem Forellengewässer das Wasser anfängt zu "gräußeln"...dann darf man den Wind auch durchaus mal Sturm nennen.


----------



## glavoc (2. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War aber ned so schlimm bei mir am "Bächle", zumal der Wind/Sturm sich in urbaner Umgebung kaum entfalten konnte.

Allen einen erfolgreichen Saisonstart und viel Petri!
lg

& hoffentlich noch viele so tolle Bilder wie die von Man1ac#6

#h


----------



## Deep Down (3. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Top Fische und schöner Saisoneinstieg!


----------



## olli783 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sind hier auch Bachforellenangler aus der Ecke Köln/Bonn vertreten? Ich bin seit etwa 4 Jahren im Besitz meines Angelschein und habe bisher immer am Rhein geangelt, habe aber nun für dieses Jahr erstmalig eine Gelegenheit gefunden um auf Bachforellen in ihrer natürlichen Umgebung zu angeln. Problem dabei, ich habe das noch nie gemacht.

Daher suche ich jetzt jemanden der mir ein wenig unter die Arme greift. Also kennt Ihr einen Guide oder wollt selber mal einen anderen (für euch vielleicht) neuen Angelbach kennenlernen, dann würde ich mich über Antwort (auch per PN) freuen.

Und nur zum besseren Verständnis... mir geht es nicht darum viel Fisch zu machen, sondern ich bin Familienvater und möchte erstmal lernen mich sicher und umweltbewußt am Bach zu bewegen. An den Rhein setzen und Angeln war einfach und ungefährlich selber zu erlernen (wenn auch oft ohne Biss), aber sich mit Rute und Gerödel unauffällig durchs Unterholz zu pirschen und dann ggf. noch im Bach stehend oder von einer 3-5m Böschung zu fischen, möchte ich mir nicht selber beibringen.

Also ich hoffe Ihr könnt mein Anliegen verstehen und habt ein paar Kontakte die Ihr mir nennen könnt. Natürlich habe ich den Thread hier zu 90% durchgelesen, und viele theoretische Erkenntnisse und Tipps mitgenommen, für den Einstieg wäre ich aber trotzdem gern in erfahrener Begleitung.


----------



## sbE (3. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Finde ich toll, dass du hier fragst. Dein Respekt vor der Bafo-Pirsch und der Umwelt in der man sich bewegt, ist (je nach Gewässer) durchaus angebracht. 

Leider komme ich nicht aus deiner Region, sonst hätte ich dir gern geholfen. Aber vielleicht findet sich noch jemand.


----------



## man1ac (3. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



jagarou schrieb:


> Hey man1ac.wo fischt du?echt klasse Tiere.Top genährt!Schöne Färbung.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


Hey, das ist der Lochbach nahe Augsburg!


----------



## sbE (3. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

D'oh...Revier im Internet verraten.


----------



## sbE (3. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Achso...sorry...ich habe den Poster der Bilder verwechselt. Egal, Zeit für Wochenende!


----------



## Mozartkugel (3. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So, war heute auch am Bach. Die ersten 2-3 Stunden waren echt zäh... hatte nicht einen Biss, aber dann konnte ich doch noch im laufe des Tages 3 Bachforellen fangen. Bilder gibts keine, waren nur 0815 Bachforellen vom Frühjahrsbesatz. Trotzdem, war ein schöner Angeltag. :m


----------



## Pinocio (4. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mein Start war sehr zermürbend. Nicht ein Biss.
Das Wasser war zwar recht schnellfließend und noch etwas erhöht, aber daran sollte es nicht gelegen haben.
Kormorane waren einige da und dem Bach wurde das gesamte Ufergehölz auf ca 2km genommen (wer wundert sich da noch über einbrechende Fischbestände, wenn im Winter die Rückzugmöglichkeiten genommen werden). 
Doch selbst an Stellen, wo ich im Vorjahr gefangen habe ergaben nichts.
Nach 6h habe ich dann die Schnauze voll gehabt.
Musste wirklich mein Können hinterfragen, denn auf fischleere wollte/konnte ich es nicht schieben.
Nicht aufgeben, es wird weiterprobiert, vielleicht ist es Zeit andere Gewässer zu erkunden, die noch naturbelassener sind (aber leider erst ab 3.4. Beangelbar sind).
Allen die noch rausgehen wünsche ich mehr Erfolg und einen guten Start in die Saison.


----------



## sbE (4. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kein Ufergehölz = keine Flugnahrung, weniger Unterstand, kein Schatten, keine Uferbefestigung (Stichwort Hochwasser). Da hat jemand dem Gewässer mal so richtig schön den Stinkefinger gezeigt. 

Jetzt noch ausbaggern und begradigen und dann wurde so ziemlich alles falsch gemacht, was man falsch machen kann. 

Was sagt dein Verein bzw. dessen Gewässerwart dazu?


----------



## Pinocio (4. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Es hat schon seinen Grund warum ich DA nicht im Verein bin  
Habe bisher noch keinen vom Verein getroffen oder einen anderen Angler. Ist ein Tageskartengewässer und eben direkt vor der Haustür, weshalb ich da ab und zu mal eine Karte kaufe.
Die Bäche von meinem Verein sind noch bis April zu (warum wohl), die haben einen selbstreproduzierbaren Forellenbestand. Der eine Bach ist sagenhaft, da habe ich als Jungspund schon nicht ganz legal die fetten Forellen gezogen. Da ist aber nichts mit Renaturierungs- oder Schönigungsmaßnahmen. Da ist einfach nichts, nicht mal Orte. Mitten im Wald. Herrlich.


----------



## jagarou (4. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Morgen darf ich auch endlich ran an den Bach!Bei uns windet es aber sehr.Bin mal gespannt wie sich das auswirkt auf den Angeltag.Petri an alle

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## sbE (4. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Auf die Bafos weniger...auf deine Wurfkünste schon eher.


----------



## Steff-Peff (4. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute die Saison eröffnet. 
Mit Nassfliege in einer Strecke, die in ein paar Wochen wegen der Vegetation (Naturschutzgebiet) nicht mehr befischbar sein wird.
War sehr zäh ... Sonnenschein und kristallklares Niedrigwasser |uhoh: Hatte nach den Regenfällen damit gerechnet, dass das Wasser höher und angetrübt ist, aber nix dergleichen.
War ein schöner Tag und letztlich haben sich 4 wilde, wenn auch noch recht kleine, Bafos erbarmt.
Cheers
Steff


----------



## Pinocio (4. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hier mal vorher nachher Bilder vom Bach.
Warum auch immer das gemacht wurde. Heute sagte jemand es ist weil da bald irgendeine Veranstaltung ist, die anscheinend was mit Natur zu tun haben soll...
Hier also echte Natur.


----------



## Welpi (4. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Pinocio schrieb:


> Hier mal vorher nachher Bilder vom Bach.
> Warum auch immer das gemacht wurde. Heute sagte jemand es ist weil da bald irgendeine Veranstaltung ist, die anscheinend was mit Natur zu tun haben soll...
> Hier also echte Natur.


[emoji15] ....boah, hat da ne Staffel B52 Flächenbombardement geübt? Sieht ja mal bitter aus...[emoji24]


----------



## fishhawk (4. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

ich kenne auch ein eine Strecke, die wurde zur "Erlebniswelt" umgebaut.

Vorher Steilufer mit dichtem Bewuchs, nachher Ufer abgeflacht, Büsche und Bäume entfernt und mit Rasen bepflanzt. 

Begründung: Damit die Bevölkerung das Wasser besser erleben kann.

Kormorane hats gefreut, Äschen weniger.


----------



## sbE (4. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Unglaubliche Bilder. Wer erlaubt denn sowas!???? Wahnsinn!


----------



## Pinocio (5. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gelöscht Doppelpost


----------



## Pinocio (5. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Welpi schrieb:


> [emoji15] ....boah, hat da ne Staffel B52 Flächenbombardement geübt? Sieht ja mal bitter aus...[emoji24]



Wenn das passiert wäre, sähe es sicher noch natürlicher aus :m
Da wären dann Löcher und überall Schutt. 

So sieht das einfach nur kahl und tot aus. Wer weiß vielleicht gestalten sie es ja noch ganz toll. 
Habe schon öfter Briefe ans Rathaus geschrieben, sogar meine Hilfe angeboten, aber es hieß immer da würden sich "Fachleute" drum kümmern. Es ging dabei um eine Umgestaltung von Rasenflächen zu etwas farbigeren Anlagen und ähnlichem. 
Mit Natur kennen sich die Leute halt aus.

Aber jetzt wird es dann Off-Topic..


----------



## jagarou (5. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So.ich war heute bei uns anfischen.konnte 3 Saiblinge fangen.Allgemein wurden die frisch eingesetzten Saiblinge besser gefangen und nur 3 Bafos.






Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seele (5. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



jagarou schrieb:


> So.ich war heute bei uns anfischen.konnte 3 Saiblinge fangen.Allgemein wurden die frisch eingesetzten Saiblinge besser gefangen und nur 3 Bafos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Petri zu den Amis. 
Das ist ein ganz normales verhalten, deshalb setzt man auch keine Saiblinge in ein Bafo Gewässer. Sind wesentlich aggressiver als unsere Rotgetupften und stehen ihnen als Nahrungskonkurrent gegenüber.


----------



## sbE (5. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nahrungskonkurrent klingt so harmlos. Der Saibling wird die Brut der Bafos deutlich dezimieren. Als bei uns Mischbesatz noch erlaubt war, hatte mein Verein dies einmal für zwei Jahre getestet...und danach abgebrochen. Die negativen Folgen für die Bafos waren wohl offensichtlich. 

Dennoch ein schöner Fisch.


----------



## grubenreiner (5. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die Forellensaison einläuten.

Gab zwar erstmal nur eine  halbstarke und nen Punk, sowie eine für meine Kumpel, war aber schön  endlich wieder am Flüßchen zu stehen.


----------



## Drunja (7. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri in die Runde!
Endlich mal wieder schöne Bilder, ich kann meine Bachorellensaison erst in 10 Tage eröffnen, bis dahin nur noch Forellenpuff.  Letzten Sonntag war ich auch Blinker baden, es gab auch ein paar Lachsforellchen. 
Aber in 10 Tagen ist es endlich soweit.


----------



## anglermeister17 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Pinocio: Habe letztens auch gesehen,  was da an der Rems los ist, sogar von der B29 sieht mans deutlich, da habe ich mich auch schon gefragt, was das soll... und das in dem "ach soo grünen BW"... ohne Worte! Schade um den Bach. Ansonsten, 2 Topic: Petri allen Fängern!


----------



## Sunwalk (7. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu Euren Fängen, echt toll! Bei uns in RLP gehts auch am 15.03 erst wieder los, bis dahin am WE noch einmal (und das erste Mal) an nen Forellenteich.

Gute Woche euch Allen!


----------



## Skott (9. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Sunwalk schrieb:


> Bei uns in RLP gehts auch am 15.03 erst wieder los...
> 
> Gute Woche euch Allen!



Das ist so falsch!!!
Am 15.03. darfst du noch gar nichts, da ist der letzte Tag der Schonzeit!|kopfkrat
Am 16.03. darfst du angreifen !#h


----------



## Mozartkugel (9. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

wenn ihr endlich ran dürft, ist bei uns schon alles wieder raus. |supergri


----------



## Nacktangler (9. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich darf am 01.04. wieder.... Chefin hat Glück, dass es ein Samstag ist ^^ Ist aber auch jetzt schon schön zu beobachten, wie jeden Tag mehr Leben in die Natur (über und unter Wasser) kommt!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich hab vorgesorgt und mir "Angeltherapie" verschreiben lassen. Der 16. ist für mich ein heiliger Tag. Hoffe nur, dass es wettertechnisch klappt. Bei uns haben die Bäche und Flüsse ziemliches Hochwasser.


----------



## Sunwalk (13. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Skott schrieb:


> Das ist so falsch!!!
> Am 15.03. darfst du noch gar nichts, da ist der letzte Tag der Schonzeit!|kopfkrat
> Am 16.03. darfst du angreifen !#h



Joa, alles gut, ich meinte da endet die Schonzeit, falsche Ausdrucksweise  Ich geh eh erst wieder am Sonntag los, da bin ich auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schönes Wetter, aber absolute Nullnummer...


----------



## oberfranke (16. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mein Sohnemann (angelt selber) und meine Wenigkeit waren jetzt zweimal mit Streamer und Nymphe am Bach unterwegs. 
Angelzeit Brutto etwa drei Stunden 

Ein paar ü 50er Bach- und  Regenbogenforellen an der 5er gesplissten zu landen macht schon Spaß.


----------



## Santy (16. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sex macht auch Spass, aber im Internet nicht ohne Bildmaterial.


----------



## Skott (16. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Santy schrieb:


> Sex macht auch Spass, aber im Internet nicht ohne Bildmaterial.



Seid Ihr Spanner, dass Ihr nur Bilder wollt und akzeptiert??|kopfkrat

Wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin, so wie heute, dann gibt es keine Bilder von Fischen, die ich wieder release!
Die haben schon Stress genug, den muß ich dann nicht noch steigern...

Ich hatte heute eine von 29,5cm, eine von 18cm und eine von
20cm, alle auf Nymphe. Wenn ich frühzeitig erkennen kann,
dass es kein Fisch zum Mitnehmen ist ( >30 ) dann hake ich diesen, ohne zu keschern, noch im Wasser ab !


----------



## hirschkaefer (16. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Skott schrieb:


> Seid Ihr Spanner, dass Ihr nur Bilder wollt und akzeptiert??|kopfkrat



Na normal. Wenn ich lese "ein paar ü50er in 3 Stunden" muss das schon ein Ausnahmebach in Deutschland sein. Ich hab hier vielleicht 3 ü50er im ganzen Jahr. Angler neigen halt auch gerne zur Übertreibung.


----------



## sbE (16. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Angelzeit Brutto etwa drei Stunden
> Ein paar ü 50er Bach- und  Regenbogenforellen



Gar keine ü60er? In 3h? Hat sich ja fast nicht gelohnt. :-/


----------



## ronram (16. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Eine Döbelattacke gehabt...mehr als ich erwartet hätte.
War die letzten Jahre immer so, dass es erst April werden muss damit die Fische wollen.
Aber man muss ja trotzdem ans Wasser  
Dem Seelenfrieden hat es jedenfalls sehr gut getan.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



ronram schrieb:


> Eine Döbelattacke gehabt...mehr als ich erwartet hätte.
> War die letzten Jahre immer so, dass es erst April werden muss damit die Fische wollen.
> Aber man muss ja trotzdem ans Wasser
> Dem Seelenfrieden hat es jedenfalls sehr gut getan.



Bei uns gehts im April - Mai auch erst richtig los. Keine Ahnung wo die Fische sind (irgendwo müssen die ja sein). Der Bach ist wie tot...keine Forellen, keine Döbel, nicht einmal Elritzen, die man gerade im Sommer massenhaft sehen kann.


----------



## Johnny85 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi D1985, bei mir genau der gleiche Fall...an den Top Spots, an denen man im September immer ne BaFo rauszaubern konnte auch absolut nix. Kein Nachläufer, kein Fehlbiss, kein Fisch gesehen, absolute Nullnummer, aber irgendwo müssen sie sein Naja dafür Sonne und 20 Grad


----------



## ronram (16. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



D1985 schrieb:


> Bei uns gehts im April - Mai auch erst richtig los. Keine Ahnung wo die Fische sind (irgendwo müssen die ja sein). Der Bach ist wie tot...keine Forellen, keine Döbel, nicht einmal Elritzen, die man gerade im Sommer massenhaft sehen kann.



Ich vermute, dass die einfach irgendwo am Rand stehen, schön versteckt und nichts machen.

Im Sommer konnte ich einmal einen Döbel beobachten, der vor mir unter einen kleinen Felsvorsprung geflüchtet ist. Blöderweise schaute seine Schwanzflosse raus. Das fand ich ziemlich lustig und habe ihn dann vorsichtig rausgezogen. Ich war erstaunt, dass das so einfach ging. Solange sein Kopf noch drin war, war alles ok und er war ruhig...aber dann war er komplett draußen und hat richtig Gas gegeben und mich ordentlich vollgespritzt. Da die Fische sich nicht in Luft auflösen können, gehe ich davon aus, dass die eben in genau solchen Lücken stehen und nur kurz rauskommen um zu fressen.
Vielleicht ist aber auch das Nahrungsangebot im Winter einfach zu knapp um dauerhaft "im Strom" zu stehen. Im Sommer treibt ja ständig Futter vorbei, insbesondere wenn der wasserbewirtschaftende Verband die Ufer mäht...dann geht das große Fressen los. Aber welche Nahrung soll im Winter denn gut aus dem fließenden Wasser zu pflücken sein? |kopfkrat Jedenfalls bei einem kleinen Bach. Bei einem größeren Fließgewässer sieht das möglicherweise wieder anders aus...


----------



## oberfranke (17. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Na normal. Wenn ich lese "ein paar ü50er in 3 Stunden" muss das schon ein Ausnahmebach in Deutschland sein. Ich hab hier vielleicht 3 ü50er im ganzen Jahr. Angler neigen halt auch gerne zur Übertreibung.




Ja ist es.- reine Privatstrecke in der fränkischen. 

Nein, keine Übertreibung

Wir habe ein paar zum Räuchern entnommen. Die  BachFo kamen bis auf eine alle zurück. 

Bevor hier was zur Schonzeit gesagt wird. Regenbogen dürfen innerhalb der Schonzeit nicht gezielt befischt werden wenn man sie als Beifang hat, aber auch nicht zurückgesetzt werden!! Das ist so!!


----------



## oberfranke (17. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mal schauen ob das mit dem Bild jetzt funxt

Ich messe heute abend mal die rote Unterlage auf Bild zwei- zur Beurteilung.
 Die Bach auf dem linken Bild war die erste in diesem Jahr - deshalb das Foto.


----------



## hirschkaefer (17. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Ja ist es.- reine Privatstrecke in der fränkischen.



#6 Du Glücklicher!


----------



## oberfranke (17. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> #6 Du Glücklicher!



Danke 

 Deshalb werde ich auch nicht verraten wie der Bach heißt, nicht mal wo er ist und es gibt auch keine Bilder vom Bach. 

 Wirst du aber sicherlich verstehen, dass man so ein Kleinod nicht verraten darf.


----------



## Deep Down (17. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da schließe ich mich den Petris an und den Glückwünschen zur Privatstrecke!
Wir haben zwischen zwei Angelvereinstrecken eine Strecke von ca. 1 km die ausschliesslich von Jägern gepachtet wird.......wenn man da mal in den Bach schaut, versteht man erst was Angeldruck bedeutet!

Es ist auch dringend davon abzuraten, seine Strecken und oder verifizierbare Bilder hier öffentlich zu posten!


----------



## hirschkaefer (17. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Deshalb werde ich auch nicht verraten wie der Bach heißt, nicht mal wo er ist und es gibt auch keine Bilder vom Bach.
> 
> Wirst du aber sicherlich verstehen, dass man so ein Kleinod nicht verraten darf.



Klar! Ich hab nen Kumpel, der hat auch 2km Privatstrecke. Der hat nur das Problem, dass da viele daran vorbei müssen, um an ihre Vereinsstrecke zu gelangen. Was denkst du, wie viele von den Vereinsanglern immer mal "aus Versehen" die Rute reinhalten....:r


----------



## jagarou (17. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich suche eine pose zum abtreiben lassen.unser Bach fließt zum Großteil recht langsam.welche Form würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PAFischer (17. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Avon und Loafer Posen sind genau für diesen Zweck gemacht.


----------



## Forelle74 (17. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



jagarou schrieb:


> Ich suche eine pose zum abtreiben lassen.unser Bach fließt zum Großteil recht langsam.welche Form würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Ich Fische am Bach am liebsten mit solchenen:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Forellenpose...hash=item2377147e0d:m:m3G9VetT1yjyBZrCsz8Hx7g

Wichtig für mich ist das die Pose nicht so weit in die Tiefe geht.
Gibt aber noch genug andere Modelle.


----------



## jagarou (17. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

alles klar danke,

habe jetzt ne Loafer und ne Avon geordert.So eine Bauchige habe ich und werde sie mal testen.


----------



## oberfranke (18. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob das mit dem Bild jetzt funxt
> 
> Ich messe heute abend mal die rote Unterlage auf Bild zwei- zur Beurteilung.
> Die Bach auf dem linken Bild war die erste in diesem Jahr - deshalb das Foto.



Die rote Unterlage hat 36cm. 
 siehe Post 6579


----------



## Sunwalk (19. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war jetzt mal wieder los an unserer schönen Dhron. Ergebnis : 3 untermaßige Bafos und danach hab ich (aus Versehen) einen Seemannsköpper in den Bach gemacht, mit allem Geschirr + Handy. Handy gehts gut, ich bin dann direkt heim. 

Fazit: Hatte schon erquickendere Angeltage


----------



## Carsten owl (20. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mal eine ganz andere Frage:
Nachdem ich letztes Jahr mit der Spinnrute an der Lenne war,würde ich gerne mal die obere Ruhr(Arnsberg,Olsberg? oder Volme antesten.Auch wenn es keiner gerne verrät:Kann mir jemand Infos geben,für welche Strecken es Tageskarten gibt?
Danke im voraus


----------



## oberfranke (20. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Sunwalk schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt mal wieder los an unserer schönen Dhron. Ergebnis : 3 untermaßige Bafos und danach hab ich (aus Versehen) einen Seemannsköpper in den Bach gemacht, mit allem Geschirr + Handy. Handy gehts gut, ich bin dann direkt heim.
> 
> Fazit: Hatte schon erquickendere Angeltage



So, jetzt bin ich dran. 

 BILDER !!! bitte :m:q


----------



## hirschkaefer (20. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



oberfranke schrieb:


> So, jetzt bin ich dran.
> 
> BILDER !!! bitte :m:q



:q

Noch 12 Tage #d. Jeder Tag wird hier zur Ewigkeit.... Ihr Franken habt´s gut.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> :q
> 
> Noch 12 Tage #d. Jeder Tag wird hier zur Ewigkeit.... Ihr Franken habt´s gut.




Hallo,

das musst Du differenziert sehen. Ich bin auch Franke, kann aber auch erst ab 1. April los.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## hirschkaefer (20. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Na dann müssen wir gemeinsam noch etwas leiden. Zumindest sind alle Vorbereitungen getroffen. Die neuen Watschuhe müssten diese Woche noch kommen, dann ist alles wieder auf Vordermann gebracht. #6


----------



## thomas1602 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schön das der Thread sich wieder mit Leben füllt. oberfranke ist schon zu beneiden, aber er macht das richtig, so einen Bach kann man nicht öffentlich benennen. Da red ich nichtmal von, dass ich jetzt dahin fahre, wird wahrscheinlich nie vorkommen, aber es gibt dann doch ne ganze Reihe anonyme Mitleser und da weiß man nie, wie die ticken.

Warten muss ich noch bis zum 1.5. wie jedes Jahr.... Also postet mal fleissig Bilder von Bächen, nassen Anglern und schönen Fischen.


----------



## Seele (20. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bis jetzt aber ziemlich mager was gefangen wurde wenn man das so ließt. Oder posten die Leute nur weniger? 
Ich war auf Grund von Krankheit, Hochwasser und zeitproblemen bis jetzt nur 20min am Wasser, da gabs ne gute ü40 Refo. Noch ziemlich lang und dünn vom Winter, aber bereits wieder gut am Futtern. Hatte den Zopf bis hinten weg inhaliert.


----------



## Sunwalk (20. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Seele schrieb:


> Bis jetzt aber ziemlich mager was gefangen wurde wenn man das so ließt. Oder posten die Leute nur weniger?
> Ich war auf Grund von Krankheit, Hochwasser und zeitproblemen bis jetzt nur 20min am Wasser, da gabs ne gute ü40 Refo. Noch ziemlich lang und dünn vom Winter, aber bereits wieder gut am Futtern. Hatte den Zopf bis hinten weg inhaliert.



Ich denke das ist der Temperatur geschuldet. An meiner Strecke angelt sonst niemand, im September haben sie gebissen wie gestört, egal was ich reingeworfen hab, in 2 Stunden war das Fanglimit von 3 maßigen IMMER erreicht, manchmal nach 30 Min schon. Jetzt am Sonntag hatte ich in 2 Stunden 3 Bisse und einen Nachläufer, die 3 Bisse waren wie beschriebenen kleinen Bafos.   Wenns wärmer wird krachen die wieder schön drauf hoffe ich, freu mich schon. :l


----------



## jagarou (20. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also dann poste ich mal 2 Bilder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Die Bafo durfte wieder schwimmen,der Saibling ist mitgekommen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Seele schrieb:


> Bis jetzt aber ziemlich mager was gefangen wurde wenn man das so ließt. Oder posten die Leute nur weniger?



Ich hab es ja schon erwähnt als noch tiefer Winter herrschte. 
Soviel Eis über Wochen hinweg gab es lange nicht mehr und gerade kleine, flache Bäche leiden extrem unter solchen Bedingungen. Vorher schon geschwächte Fische und solche, die keinen geeigneten, tieferen Platz zum Überwintern gefunden haben, gehen da eben oft ein.

Wir haben ein paar kleine Brücken von denen man sehr guten Einblick in die Welt unter Wasser haben kann (fast wie im Aquarium).
Aktivität sehe ich da erst seit ca. einer Woche, praktisch ausschließlich von kleinen Bafos.
 Döbel, Äschen, Elritzen stehen alle noch in den Gumpen und sitzen dort die Hochwasserschübe aus.

Bei uns hier wirds sicher noch ein paar Wochen dauern bis die üblichen Plätze wieder besetzt sind, und ein besonders gutes Jahr erwarte ich nach so nem Winter eh nicht.
Hier ist wegen der Äschenschonzeit sowieso bis 1. Mai alles dicht, und ich glaube vor Mitte April wird mich auch nix zu 'nem Auswärtsspiel locken können.

Allen die es nicht mehr aushalten können, wünsch' ich Petri heil und hoffentlich nicht so kalte Finger |supergri.


----------



## Seele (21. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Ich hab es ja schon erwähnt als noch tiefer Winter herrschte.
> Soviel Eis über Wochen hinweg gab es lange nicht mehr und gerade kleine, flache Bäche leiden extrem unter solchen Bedingungen. Vorher schon geschwächte Fische und solche, die keinen geeigneten, tieferen Platz zum Überwintern gefunden haben, gehen da eben oft ein.
> 
> Wir haben ein paar kleine Brücken von denen man sehr guten Einblick in die Welt unter Wasser haben kann (fast wie im Aquarium).
> ...




Also mein Bach war auch über Monate zu, aber ich fand, dass sie aktiver als letztes Jahr zu dieser Zeit sind. Der Vorteil war, dass wir kein Dauerhochwasser hatten. Ich denke richtiges Hochwasser schafft die Forellen mehr als nur das Eis.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey Seele,
ich kenn deine Ecke auch ein bisschen weil ich lange im Süden gelebt, gearbeitet und natürlich auch geangelt hab'.
Wo eine Verbindung zu Flüssen (Lech z.B.) besteht können die Fische bei viel Eisgang in tiefere Bereiche ausweichen. 
Meine hauptsächlich befischten Gewässer sind Mittelgebirgsbäche, 3-5 m breit, Durchschnittstiefe ~50 cm...
Bei 15 cm dickem Eis wirds da sehr, sehr eng.
Die Bachforellen stehen im Winter meist unter ausgespülten Ufern in den Erlenwurzeln. Wenn da Eine in so nem Loch drin sitzt, lässt die kaum weitere dort mit kampieren, weisst ja selbst wie territorial die sind .
Ich bin ganz sicher das wir große Verluste haben werden, seh das aber gar nicht so negativ weil die Dichte bei uns sowieso viel zu hoch ist/war.

Es gibt ja auch positive Auswirkungen vom Eis. Zum ersten Mal seit mehr als 10 Jahren wurden hier wieder Kormorane gesichtet, die konnten aber nicht fischen weil überall Eis war #6.
Das war immerhin gut für die Äschen. Jetzt bitte 1 Woche besseres Wetter und nen gleichbleibenden Wasserstand. Deren Laichplätze liegen mitten im Kaff, und solange kaum Forellen da sind, ist das nur gut für meine Lieblingsfische :q.

Hat also alles auch seine guten Seiten, nur das Wetter muss jetzt noch mitspielen.


----------



## hirschkaefer (21. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> H
> 
> Es gibt ja auch positive Auswirkungen vom Eis. Zum ersten Mal seit mehr als 10 Jahren wurden hier wieder Kormorane gesichtet,



Nur gut, dass ich zu Ende gelesen habe... *schwitz*


----------



## Sunwalk (24. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

morgen gehts wieder los, bin heeeeeeeiß 

Wer von euch probierts am Wochenende auch nochmal?


----------



## Michael_05er (24. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Sunwalk schrieb:


> morgen gehts wieder los, bin heeeeeeeiß
> 
> Wer von euch probierts am Wochenende auch nochmal?


Ich hoffe, ich komme am Wochenende erstmalig ans Wasser. Wasserstand und -trübung haben sich normalisiert, kann losgehen.


----------



## O_Weser (24. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Na, dann wünsche ich Dir mal viel Erfolg! 
Und wenns nichts wird, dann gibts im September mal wieder ein paar Barscherfolge... 

Ich muss noch bis zum 01.04. warten, dann darf ich auch wieder auf die Trutten los...


----------



## Niklas1802 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Sunwalk schrieb:


> morgen gehts wieder los, bin heeeeeeeiß
> 
> Wer von euch probierts am Wochenende auch nochmal?



Ich will es morgen auch nochmal probieren. War am 16 schon los, aber da ging gar nichts. Mal sehen ob es morgen klappt


----------



## Case (25. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nachdem nach 3 Stunden blinkern nix gegangen ist, hab ich mal nen großen Mistwurm an die Bolomontage gehängt. 2 Bach- und eine Regenbogen in ner halben Stunde

Optimale Räuchergröße

Case


----------



## Carsten owl (25. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei mir brachte der Wechsel von Spinner auf einen "Salmo Hornet" in 5 cm Erfolg:Bafo von 53 cm,mein bisheriger Rekord.


----------



## Bachforelle 007 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger! Hört sich ja schon richtig gut an.
Mit euren Fangberichten kurbelt ihr die Vorfreude nochmal zusätzlich an 

Bei mir gehts vermutlich am 02.04. los... Mal schauen was geht.

Grüße, Ben


----------



## jagarou (26. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Konnte am Samstag noch einen Saibling fangen.Hstte noch ein paar Nachläufer und Bisse.Fische sind also aufjedenfall da.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute auch ne Weile am Bach. Ein paar kleinere Bafos und eine bessere Rainie haben der Fliege "Hallo" gesagt.
Hauptsächlich habe ich aber die Chance genutzt, mit ner kleinen Klappsäge diverse Pools von einigen dieser fliegenfressenden Äste zu befreien :q

Cheers
Steff


----------



## hirschkaefer (26. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> War heute auch ne Weile am Bach. Ein paar kleinere Bafos und eine bessere Rainie haben der Fliege "Hallo" gesagt.



Hi Stefan.

Ich wünsche uns mal viel Erfolg für die Saison. Ich starte kommendes Wochenende. Endlich!!!


----------



## Steff-Peff (27. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dann mal fettes Petri vorab !


----------



## jagarou (28. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen:Ab welchen Temperaturen kommen die trutten richtig in Fahrt? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jaunty_irl (28. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

8-10 grad wassertemp und es kracht..wenn das wasser dann noch leicht klar ist und die sonne scheinen wird tagsüber ist alles perfekt (ich geh dann immer morgens)


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mit der Wassertemperatur hängt die Aktivität nur indirekt zusammen.
Es muss sich einfach lohnen, heisst es sollte Nahrung vorhanden sein.
 Mit der Wärme dieser Woche gibt es die ersten Insekten, diese locken die Kleinfische wieder hervor und denen folgen dann auch die Forellen. Das geht jetzt ganz schnell.

In einem der Regionalthreads kotzt sich gerade jemand über fehlenden Besatz und die bösen andern Angler aus #d. Hab' mirs mal verkniffen dort etwas dazu zu schreiben , aber solche Kollegen sollten sich ernsthaft Gedanken über ihr Hobby machen, Angeln ist kein Wunschkonzert.

Auch wenn es jetzt sicher bedeutend besser werden wird, als die vergangenen Wochen, warne ich noch mal vor zu hohen Erwartungen. Kleine Bäche haben unter dem vergangenen Winter extrem gelitten. Deshalb wird es kein allzu gutes Jahr werden, Fließwasserpuffs mal ausgenommen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

In den letzten Jahren war der Mai eigentlich immer so der beste Monat an meinem Forellenbach. Liegt sicher nicht allein an der Nahrung, sondern auch weil dann alles grün ist. Die Forellen stehen dann oft an überhängenden Ästen, allgemein im Schatten usw. Juni - teilw. Juli ist auch noch ganz nett, aber danach wurde schon viel rausgefangen. Ab August geht dann kaum noch was.


----------



## Mozartkugel (28. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> In einem der Regionalthreads kotzt sich gerade jemand über fehlenden Besatz und die bösen andern Angler aus #d. Hab' mirs mal verkniffen dort etwas dazu zu schreiben , aber solche Kollegen sollten sich ernsthaft Gedanken über ihr Hobby machen, Angeln ist kein Wunschkonzert.



darfst ruhig auch was schreiben, jede Meinung zählt. |supergri


----------



## Deep Down (28. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Kleine Bäche haben unter dem vergangenen Winter extrem gelitten. Deshalb wird es kein allzu gutes Jahr werden, .......



Das habe ich schon beim ersten Besuch feststellen dürfen! Drei Wochen Eis auf allen Seen und Teichen rächen sich unmittelbar im Bach! Da schwebt der schwarze Tod ein! Nur noch winzige Fische zu sehen. Selbst die Döbel sind an den üblichen Einstellplätzen komplett verschwunden! Ohoh!


----------



## crisis (29. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nur noch dreimal schlafen gehen ...


----------



## Justhon (29. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe seit diesem Jahr das große Glück eine wunderschöne Forellenstrecke unweit von meinem Wohnort befischen zu dürfen. Ein kleiner Bach von 2-3m Breite im Schnitt, incl. Wehren, Pools, schneller und langsamer Strömung. Alles in allem also in Traum!

Anbei ein paar Resultate seitdem die Forellen wieder offen sind - alle gefangen auf kleine Twister oder Spinner mit Schonhaken und alle schwimmen wieder. 

Die größte Forelle, gefangen heute abend, hatte sage und schreibe 65cm (!) bei geschätzen 2,5 - 3kg Gewicht, gefangen auf schwarz-gelben Spinner. Absoluter PB für mich bisher. Sorry, dass es davon kein vernünftiges Foto gibt. 

Ich hoffe ich kann bald noch mehr hier posten.

VG
Justus


----------



## Steff-Peff (29. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri ! Echter Klopper :m


----------



## Deep Down (29. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das ist doch schon mal eine Granate! Petri zum PB!


----------



## Justhon (29. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Vielen Dank.  Hab noch eins gefunden auf dem man besser sieht, wie gut die im Futter war.

VG


----------



## fishbubbles (30. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Justhon schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe seit diesem Jahr das große Glück eine wunderschöne Forellenstrecke unweit von meinem Wohnort befischen zu dürfen. Ein kleiner Bach von 2-3m Breite im Schnitt, incl. Wehren, Pools, schneller und langsamer Strömung. Alles in allem also in Traum!
> 
> Anbei ein paar Resultate seitdem die Forellen wieder offen sind - alle gefangen auf kleine Twister oder Spinner mit Schonhaken und alle schwimmen wieder.
> ...



Geile Fische, Petri!
Ich glaub ich weiss sogar wo das ist 

Muss noch bis Samstag warten, dann ist die Forelle bei uns am Bach endlich wieder offen :m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri. Ich war heute los, aber nur eine Forelle u 30  ABER....es tut sich jetzt was im Bach. Konnte schon einige Elritzen und Forellen sehen. Auch eine größere Forelle, wohl um die 40. Dummerweise hat die mich auch gesehen und weg war sie.

Auffällig war das die sich für den Spinner nicht groß interessiert haben, sind sogar eher weg geschwommen. War vorher im Angelladen um mir für ein anderes Gewässer Tauwürmer zu holen. Habe mal einen ins Wasser geworfen, aber keine Forelle hat sich dafür interessiert. Sonst sind die immer ziemlich schnell...komisch.


----------



## Justhon (30. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



fishbubbles schrieb:


> Geile Fische, Petri!
> Ich glaub ich weiss sogar wo das ist
> 
> Muss noch bis Samstag warten, dann ist die Forelle bei uns am Bach endlich wieder offen :m




Würde mich jetzt aber überraschen wenn den Spot jemand kennt!


----------



## Drunja (30. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo zusammen!!
Letzten Sonntag konnte ich nur zwei Forellen überlisten, eine Bach- und eine Regenbogenforelle. Die  Bafo war ein Prachtstück, 43 cm und einfach geile Farbe.
Hier ein paar Fotos.


----------



## Karpfenliege XL (31. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri den stolzen Fängern und Fängerinnen


----------



## hirschkaefer (31. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin Drunja ich freue mich wieder auf tolle Bilder von deinen Schönheiten!

Petri zu der wirklich schönen Bafo mit der tollen Zeichnung. Diese mit den extrem rot leuchtenden Punkten hatte ich letzte Saison auch ein paar. Echt eine Augenweide!

Nun noch 1x schlafen. Bin schon gespannt wie der morgige Tag wird. Wahrscheinlich wird es eine unruhige Nacht. |rolleyes


----------



## Karpfenliege XL (31. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

japp, die Spannung steigt. Morgen geht es wieder los!


----------



## Lajos1 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

morgen gehts los, nach einem halben Jahr Pause (lechz).

Petri Heil auch allen anderen Spätstartern

Lajos


----------



## Carsten owl (31. März 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Euch allen viel Glück(durfte ja schon los,NRW).Ich schätze,nach den hohen Temperaturen in den letzten Tagen dürften die Trutten recht aktiv sein.Waren letztes WE schon recht "bissig".Also früh ins Bett!


----------



## Johnny85 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Drunja, freu mich schon auf neues Videomaterial Allen die heute unterwegs sind viel Erfolg und einen schönen Tag!


----------



## fishbubbles (1. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So, zurück vom ersten Tag am Bach, bin gar nicht mehr gewöhnt, so viel strecke zu machen. |rolleyes
War ein sehr schöner Tag heute, mit super Wetter. Gefangen habe ich 4 (leider) Untermaßige Bachforellen und eine, die gerade so Maßig war, aber die hatte dafür (fast) nichts an den Gräten :q

Gebissen haben alle 5 auf einen silbernen, rot gepunkteten Spinner Größe 1.

Wünsche allen die heute losziehen viel erfolg und schöne Fische :vik:


----------



## philipp87 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Endlich geht es wieder los.
Ich war Donnerstag an "meinem" Gewässer. Der Wasserstand ist noch 20cm über normal. Konnte allerdings zwei Bachforellen von 52 cm und 44 cm fangen. Sonst ging nichts. Aber unterm Strich ein toller Start in die neue Saison.


----------



## Carsten owl (1. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo fishbubbles
Probier mal etwas größere Spinner,ich nehme immer 2er oder auch 3er.Auch bei Wobblern gehe ich nicht unter 5 cm Länge.Klar beißen da auch die Untermaßigen,lockt aber schon mal eher die größeren Trutten.


----------



## fishbubbles (1. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das Problem daran ist, dass der Bach im durchschnitt nur sehr niedrig ist und die Gumpen in den Kurven sind und diese dann meist sehr klein ist, sprich: kaum hast du deinen Köder ausgeworfen, schon ist der wieder aus dem Wasser sprich man hat nur geschätzt einen Meter an dem der Köder auch richtig läuft. 

Dazu kommt das Problem, dass die Ufer des Baches erhöht sind, und dann im 90 Grad Winkel direkt ins Wasser gehen. Darum bin ich der Meinung, dass kleine Spinner in diesem Gewässer den Umständen entsprechend schneller(besser) und aggressiver laufen. Ich werde es aber gerne ausprobieren und auch berichten.
Spätestens wenn die knapp 30 Wobbler aus China ankommen |supergri


Als nächstes mache ich aber erstmal mit kleiner Pose und Made Strecke irgendwie reizt mich das an so kleinen Gewässern. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass ich damit Präziser angeln kann und die Fische die Naturköder auch annehmen werden. Naja mal sehen.


----------



## Seele (1. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kleiner Spinn-Exkurs am Rande. 

Beim Spinner kommt es oft nicht auf das Gewicht und Größe an, sondern eher auf die Blattform. Je nach Strömung kommt der Spinner bei unterschiedlicher Blattform, z.B. Colorado, Weidenblatt, Indiana usw. auch unterschiedlich schnell an die Oberfläche. Weidenblatt ist sehr gut für stark strömende Bäche oder wenn man tief und schnell fischen will. Will ich dagegen im gleichen Bach eher Oberflächennah und langsamer den Köder führen, nehme ich ein Colorado oder Indiana Blatt.


----------



## Drunja (1. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnny85 schrieb:


> Petri Drunja, freu mich schon auf neues Videomaterial��


Danke Johnny85, bin letzte Zeit faul geworden, muss demnächst meine Actioncam mitnehmen. 
Heute gab es wieder zwei vernünftige​.


----------



## Steff-Peff (2. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri allen, die los ziehen, oder schon waren :m

Drunja: schön gefärbte Fische. So sehen bei uns die Forellen aus, die zwischen Wurzeln und/oder in tiefen Gumpen stehen.
"stunning wild trouts", wie Jonathan Barnes in seinen Videos zu sagen pflegt :g

So long
Steff


----------



## aalpietscher (2. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri den erfolgreichen! !!

Ich bin heute auch mal durch den Bach geströpt und was ich da sehen musste war nicht so schön.

Der Bieber zerstört den schönen bach....wo sonst schöne Strömung und klares Wasser war steht jetzt das Wasser fast und is hoch und trübe.

Sonst gab es schöne kleine  stein Wasserfälle ,harten Grund und  fast hinter jedem stein und in jeder kurve stand eine forelle.

Jetzt verschlamt die ganze Strecke wo nur noch geringe Strömung ist. ...hat irgendwie nichts mehr mit einem forellenbach zu tun.

Bis zu 1m  hoch haben die viehcher ihre dämme errichtet #d

Trotz allem konnten wir 7 Schönheiten kurz bewundern und gleich wieder entlassen. 

Gruß. ...#h


----------



## hirschkaefer (2. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War auch endlich mal wieder los...

eine 35er die hat den Haken wieder ausgespuckt, die gefühlte 28er auf dem Foto und viele kleine 15-20er. War ja super Wetter. Die großen stehen alle noch versteckt.


----------



## Steff-Peff (2. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi Hirschkäfer,
Petri zum gelungenen Start. Vllt klappt es 2017 mit nem Treffen zum Fischen in der Mitte.
CU Steff


----------



## Krabat_11 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Carsten owl schrieb:


> Euch allen viel Glück(durfte ja schon los,NRW).Ich schätze,nach den hohen Temperaturen in den letzten Tagen dürften die Trutten recht aktiv sein.Waren letztes WE schon recht "bissig".Also früh ins Bett!



Früh aus dem Bett?
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich das für die Bafos um diese Jahreszeit nicht wirklich lohnt.
Wenn es richtig heiß wird im Sommer schon, aber jetzt im April/Mai fange ich eigentlich erst, wenn die Sonne hoch steht.
Hab es letztes Jahr öfters versucht, früh am Morgen. Wegen der Trutten hätte ich aber kaum vor 10 Uhr am Wasser sein müssen.


----------



## Carsten owl (2. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Krabat
"Früh INS Bett" habe ich geschrieben.Du hast aber Recht,solange die Temperaturen noch niedrig sind,ist es sinnvoller,später loszuziehen,wenn sich das Wasser im Laufe des Tages erwärmt hat.Auch nach meiner Beobachtung steigt die Aktivität der "Trutten" dann deutlich.
Gruß,Carsten


----------



## Bruno 01 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> War auch endlich mal wieder los...
> 
> eine 35er die hat den Haken wieder ausgespuckt, die gefühlte 28er auf dem Foto und viele kleine 15-20er. War ja super Wetter. Die großen stehen alle noch versteckt.




Schönes Foto #6
Wird bald besser und dann auch wieder auf Trocken |rolleyes


Bruno#h


----------



## retaks (3. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War am Samstag vom Ufer aus Unterwegs und konnte eine ~33cm dicke fangen. Saisonstart also geglückt  Köder war ein wlure UPC617 den ich mit Acrylfarbe braun gefärbt habe. Neben einigen Fehlbissen durfte eine zu kleine Bachforelle wieder zurück. 

Am Sonntag dann endlich das erste Mal überhaupt in Wathose unterwegs gewesen. Wobbler ab 50mm wurden ignoriert, einzig sehr kleine 2-4cm große Köder wurde immer wieder attackiert. 2 Forellen hingen, aber waren zu klein und durften wieder schwimmen.

Alles in allem ein super Wochenende! Davon können gerne mehr kommen!


----------



## jagarou (3. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mahlzeit,welche hakengröße nehmt ihr zum Posenangeln?Bei mir hatte am Wochenende leider eine zu tief geschluckt:-(

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hannes.N (3. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Servus,
war gerade am kleinen Bach unterwegs.
Da gab es mehrere dieser kleinen Schönheiten [emoji6] 






Die großen lassen sich noch nicht überreden...


----------



## sbE (3. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die Großen/Maßigen lassen sich bei uns auch noch nicht blicken, sie sind aber 100 pro da. 

Glasklares Wasser und greller Sonnenschein sind jetzt auch nicht die besten Bedingungen.

Aber das wird noch.  Ich kenn doch meine Pappenheimer.


----------



## Seele (3. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



jagarou schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,welche hakengröße nehmt ihr zum Posenangeln?Bei mir hatte am Wochenende leider eine zu tief geschluckt:-(
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk




Ich mag hier nicht den großen Moralapostel spielen, aber wenn du das nicht möchtest, dass die Forellen schlucken, dann lass es mit der Posenangelei. Selbst die kleinen nehmen den Wurm teils Volley und saugen ihn bis in die Kiemen ein. Es ist einfach nicht waidgerecht. 
Evtl wäre für dich vielleicht die Dropshotfischerei was, schaus dir doch mal an, vielleicht machts dir ja Spaß. Die Fische kriegst du mit Kukös genauso wie mit Naturköder, nur manchmal halt bisschen schwerer zu überlisten wenn der Angeldruck hoch ist.


----------



## jagarou (4. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ok schade,hatte auch echt ein Reiz der Pose beim abtreiben zu zuschauen.
Ich habe auch schon gesehen das Würmer mit nem baitband am Haar montiert waren.so könnte man den tief sitzenden Haken evtl umgehen.  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Justhon (4. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Guten Abend zusammen,

Petri an alle Fänger auch von mir!
War die letzten Tage noch ein paar Mal los, Ergebnis siehe unten. Bisher wollen sie noch nicht so recht auf die Fliege (könnte daran liegen, dass ich das noch lerne :q), aber auf Spinner läufts. 
Konnte trotzdem am Sonntag meine erste Regenbogenforelle mit der Fliege fangen. Tolles Gefühl. :l

VG
Justus


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri!
Die eine Bafo hat ja Knallerfarben #6
Gruß
Steff


----------



## florianparske (6. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Justus!

Die letzte Forelle ist ja echt super gefärbt!


Nur eine Bitte: solltest du die Forellen zurücksetzen, lege sie bitte nicht auf Steine/Blätter etc. um ein Foto zu machen.
Ein Foto mit einem Fisch, der auf einem nassen Kescher abgelegt wurde, kann auch schön sein.


----------



## crisis (6. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Letzten Sonntag konnte ich endlich die Saison eröffnen. Vor zwei Wochen hatte ich unseren Bach inspiziert und der sah ideal aus. Als ich am Sonntag dort ankam wars nicht mehr so dolle. Kaum Wasser und alles voll Braunalgen. Die hatte ich dort bisher noch nicht angetroffen. Trotzdem die hochgelobte und neu beschaffte Alexadra drangehängt und fleißig geworfen. Wobbler läuft wirklich super. Nur gefangen hat er nix. Dauerndes Algenentfernen war nach 'ner Weile auch ein bisschen nervig. Hab dann auf meinen bewährten Tiny Fry umgerüstet und zwei Würfe später meinen neu PB für den Bach landen können. Es kamen noch zwei kleinere Bafos und ein Mikro-Döbel dazu. Auftakt gelungen!


----------



## florianparske (6. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zum neuen PB!

Als ich Alexandra gelesen habe, war ich mir sicher, dass du mit der Fliege unterwegs warst, aber kurz danach las ich Wobbler... |kopfkrat

Gibt scheinbar auch einen Wobbler, der so heißt..???

Google mal "alexandra fliege" (Bildersuche) 

Gruß
Florian

EDIT: Zu den Algen...
Ich nehme an, an dem Bach gibt es angrenzende Felder, die dieses Jahr auch schon fleißig gedüngt wurden!?
Dieses Problem haben wir bei uns in der Region leider auch!
Sobald dann die Sonne schön scheint und es ein bisscher wärmer wird, kommen die Algen...


----------



## Krabat_11 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Der etwas unerwartete Saisonstart....

Bild ist leider etwas unscharf


----------



## hirschkaefer (6. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



florianparske schrieb:


> Nur eine Bitte: solltest du die Forellen zurücksetzen, lege sie bitte nicht auf Steine/Blätter etc. um ein Foto zu machen.
> Ein Foto mit einem Fisch, der auf einem nassen Kescher abgelegt wurde, kann auch schön sein.



Die lebt doch nicht mehr.


----------



## wokyloki (6. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Erste Forelle des Jahres,
hat auf einen ziemlich flott geführten Mini-Crank gebissen. So kann`s weiter gehen 
Grüße woky


----------



## Steff-Peff (6. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



florianparske schrieb:


> Als ich Alexandra gelesen habe, war ich mir sicher, dass du mit der Fliege unterwegs warst, aber kurz danach las ich Wobbler... |kopfkrat




so ging es mir auch #c


----------



## Angelmann67 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin Moin,
 sehr beliebt bei Bafos aber auch Döbeln,
 guckst du hier http://www.palms.co.jp/lure/anres/en/alexandra/

 fettes Petri :m


----------



## Jesse J (7. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin!

Und wo bekommt man die ?

Gruß Jörch


----------



## jaunty_irl (7. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Lurenatic.de hat verschiedenste anres lures

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angelmann67 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hier mal n Link http://www.lurenatic.de/de/wobbler/schlanke-wobbler/anglers-republic-mildred-jointed-48s.html

 fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## hirschkaefer (8. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So ein schönes Wetter heute...aber sau kalt.

gehe ich? gehe ich nicht? gehe ich? gehe ich nicht? ;+

Wie haltet ihr das bei Sonnenschein und 5 Grad Temperatur?


----------



## Carsten owl (8. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Guten Morgen hirschkäfer
Bei uns in NRW sind die Wassertemperaturen durch den Kälte-Einbruch in den letzten Tagen wieder unter 10° gefallen,da würde ich selbst nicht losziehen.Nach meinen Beobachtungen läßt die Aktivität der Trutten da schon erheblich nach.
Wenn Du es so lange aushälst,würde ich morgen losgehen,da sind hohe Temperaturen und Sonnenschein angesagt,da erwärmt sich das Wasser schnell wieder.Habe vor 2 Wochen bei ähnlichen Bedingungen ab der Mittagszeit gut gefangen.:g
Gruß,Carsten


----------



## hirschkaefer (8. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja Carsten die letzten Tage war es hier doch ziemlich frisch mit fiesen Wind. Genau so war die Aktivität der Bafo´s....ziemlich zäh. Ich habe ja schon Geduld. :c


----------



## Johnny85 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute UND Morgen ab an Bach


----------



## sbE (8. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also mit Fliege bzw. Nymphe sah es die letzten Tage bei uns schlecht aus. Im Grunde gingen nur die Untermaßigen drauf. Ich bin dann an zwei Tagen auf Twitchbaits gewechselt...und siehe da, die Größeren kamen aus ihren Unterständen raus (gut mit Polbrille zu sehen). Offenbar sind sie noch nicht in Fresslaune.

Aber wenn jemand ihre Ruhe stört...dann knallts...


----------



## hirschkaefer (8. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Also mit Fliege bzw. Nymphe sah es die letzten Tage bei uns schlecht aus. Im Grunde gingen nur die Untermaßigen drauf.



Wie du habe ich die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht. Na gut, du wohnst ja gleich ums Eck....  Ach ich gehe doch noch mal los. Ist etwas wärmer geworden. Ich hab Hummeln im Arsch. :q


----------



## hirschkaefer (9. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So ein kurzer Bericht.... Bafo´s waren heute 4 am Haken, leicht untermaßig. Allerdings war heute Äschensternstunde. Hatte so viele innerhalb kürzester Zeit am Haken wie noch nie. Ich hab sogar öfter die Stellen wechseln müssen, um sie nicht zu sehr beim laichen zu stressen. Keine Chance. Überall standen die. In 4 Stunden hatte ich ca. 25 Äschen am Haken...Kleinere, so um die 15cm, aber auch viele Große um die 40 und größer. Die Bestände erholen sich offensichtlich recht schnell wieder. Das war letztes Jahr schon zu beobachten.


----------



## sbE (9. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Jetzt wo du sagst, letztes Jahr sind mir auch vermehrt Äschen aufgefallen...in allen Größen. 

Man weiß ja immer nie genau wer unter- und oberhalb der eigenen Strecke etwas besetzt, aber ich würde sagen, die Äschen reproduzieren sich fleißig selbst...dafür war die Mischung an Größen einfach zu bunt.


----------



## hirschkaefer (9. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sbE schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du sagst, letztes Jahr sind mir auch vermehrt Äschen aufgefallen...in allen Größen.
> 
> Man weiß ja immer nie genau wer unter- und oberhalb der eigenen Strecke etwas besetzt, aber ich würde sagen, die Äschen reproduzieren sich fleißig selbst...dafür war die Mischung an Größen einfach zu bunt.



Hier wird schon ein paar Jahre keine Äsche mehr besetzt und die eigene Stecke ist wirklich lang. Das lässt hoffen. :g


----------



## Pinocio (9. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Endlich hat es auch bei mir geklappt. Viele Fischkontakte in einem wirklich kleinen Bach. Die Größe hatte 42cm. Für das Abendessen war auch etwas dabei.
So darf es weitergehen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (9. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute früh abgeschneidert. 
Hatten Nachtfrost und das Wasser war gefühlt echt eisig. Wegen Baustellen kann ich aktuell leider nicht an meine normalen Strecken :-( und das noch für Monate.
Gesehen hatte ich einige, aber gefressen haben sie offensichtlich nicht. 
Gegen Abend wäre es heute sicher besser, aber da habe ich keine Zeit.

Petri allen, die erfolgreich waren, oder noch losziehen.

So long
Steff


----------



## Seele (9. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich habs dann doch mal mit der Fliege im Vereinsstück versucht. Ging anfangs schleppend, dann auf einmal ging der Äschen Fressrausch los. Nette Abwechslung, aber Zielfisch war die Bafo. Gegen Ende waren die Trutten aber gefunden und dann ging es Schlag auf Schlag. Interessant, dass ich gerade an verschiedenen Gewässern beobachte, dass sich der Großteil der Fische der gleichen Art auf einer relativ kleinen Fläche gemeinsam aufhalten.


----------



## Seele (9. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> So ein kurzer Bericht.... Bafo´s waren heute 4 am Haken, leicht untermaßig. Allerdings war heute Äschensternstunde. Hatte so viele innerhalb kürzester Zeit am Haken wie noch nie. Ich hab sogar öfter die Stellen wechseln müssen, um sie nicht zu sehr beim laichen zu stressen. Keine Chance. Überall standen die. In 4 Stunden hatte ich ca. 25 Äschen am Haken...Kleinere, so um die 15cm, aber auch viele Große um die 40 und größer. Die Bestände erholen sich offensichtlich recht schnell wieder. Das war letztes Jahr schon zu beobachten.



Genau das gleiche bei mir. Äschen fressen wie blöd, haben aber auch schon gelaicht bei uns. Stehen dennoch gut im Futter und sind sehr kampfstark.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Erste Pirsch des Jahres - nix
 Den Grund dafür auch gleich ausgemacht, nach einer halben Stunde kamen mir drei(!!!)  Fischotter  auf einmal entgegen geschwommen


----------



## hirschkaefer (9. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute 3 Bafo´s, leicht untermaßig, sehr schöne Zeichnung und in tipi topi Zustand. Eine wahre Freude.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey,
in gut 2 Wochen geht es bei uns auch wieder los, deshalb war ich die letzten Tage regelmässig an den Brücken zum beobachten.
Die Äschen sehen, trotz noch nicht lange zurück liegender Laichzeit, sehr gut aus. Hab nur eine mit kapitalem Reiher- oder Kormoranbiss gesehen, dafür aber praktisch null Verpilzte.

Aber die Bafos haben alle noch ordentlich Egel an den Flossen.
Mitte April sind die Egel sonst meist schon abgefallen bzw. nur noch vereinzelt vorhanden. 
Wie schaut das bei euch aus ?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Keine Ahnung, ob die Forellen hier Egel haben....dazu müsste man erstmal eine zu Gesicht bekommen. Heute war zumindest wieder alles "tot" im oberen Bereichs des Bachs.

Glaub das wird auch eine miese Saison. Letztes Jahr hatte ich schon deutlich mehr und der Besatz in diesem Jahr ist für die Tonne. Da wurden im Forellenabschnitt (am Ende) nur Kleinforellen besetzt. Ist leider noch nicht alles, denn die Forellen wurden ausgerechnet vor einem Wehr besetzt...können kaum oder schwer in die höheren Forellenregionen aufsteigen. Ist auch eine Stelle, wo fast jeder auf Forelle angelt (da braucht man keine Sondererlaubnis) und da stehen die dann mit Wurm und Made. Da weiss man kaum, was man dazu sagen soll....ein Gewässerwart müsste mehr Plan haben.


----------



## hirschkaefer (14. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Äschen sind dieses Jahr alle perfekt. Von den vielen, die ich am Haken hatte, waren alle tip top. Habe nur 1 leicht Verpilzte gesehen. Die Forellen sind alle in guter Kondition, hab nur keine Ahnung wo die größeren hin sind. Da habe ich weder eine gesehen, noch eine an der Angel gehabt. #c


----------



## Lajos1 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

bei uns haben die Forellen manchmal schon Egel, aber heuer habe ich noch keine mit welchen gefangen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## jagarou (14. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So ich trage auch mal wieder ein Bild bei.Sie hatte sich im Kescher von selbst abgehakt und durfte noch ein bischen wachsen,sollte gerade so Maß gehabt haben.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen,ich habe die letzten male mit einem kleinen Gummifisch 3,8cm und 2-3 gr Kopf gefischt.Ich hatte immer viele Atacken,doch leider ist nur diese eine hängen geblieben.
Ich sehe durch die Polbrille die Attacke und spüre ein kurzes Zupfen,leider dreht die Forelle dann schon wieder ab.Habt ihr eine Idee was ich bessere machen könnte?


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Servus,
vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten.
Scheint wohl eher eine regionale Sache mit den Egeln zu sein. Kennen wir hier seit etlichen Jahren. Der Befall kann von Jahr zu Jahr stark schwanken, aber eigentlich sind spätestens ab Mitte April die ersten egelfreien Bafos zu sehen.


----------



## Ruti Island (14. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Aber die Bafos haben alle noch ordentlich Egel an den Flossen.
> Mitte April sind die Egel sonst meist schon abgefallen bzw. nur noch vereinzelt vorhanden.
> Wie schaut das bei euch aus ?




Bei uns auch alle voll. Hatte ich bisher aber noch in keinem zuvor.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Bei uns auch alle voll. Hatte ich bisher aber noch in keinem zuvor.



Ist eigentlich auch nicht soo schlimm wenn es in einem gewissen Maß bleibt. Deutet ein bissel auf Schlammablagerungen in den Überwinterungsnischen der Bafos hin.
Döbel oder Äschen haben seltener Egel weil die nicht wie Bafos in die hinterletzten Ecken (unterspülte Ufer z.B.) rein kriechen und dort wochenlang völlig inaktiv abhängen.
Mich wunderte nur, das immer noch ausnahmslos *jede* Forelle die ich beobachten konnte, ordentlich Egel herum schleppte. Ist jetzt eigentlich die Zeit, in der zumindest ein Teil keine mehr hat.


----------



## Birger83 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Seit dem ersten April war ich an drei Tagen am Wasser. Außer einer kleinen Bachforelle gab es nichts. Nicht mal einen Biss. Auch keine Döbel, was für unser Gewässer schon sehr merkwürdig ist. Inwiefern das mit Einfall der Kormorane zusammen hängt, weiß ich nicht und will ich auch noch nicht beurteilen. Ich hoffe das wird in der zweiten Aprilhälfte besser. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ruti Island (14. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Birger83 schrieb:


> Inwiefern das mit Einfall der Kormorane zusammen hängt, weiß ich nicht und will ich auch noch nicht beurteilen. Ich hoffe das wird in der zweiten Aprilhälfte besser.




Zumindest bei uns ist die Wassertemperatur im Vergleich zu den Vorjahren aktuell auch noch recht niedrig, deshalb sind die Fische noch nicht so aktiv.

Zum Thema Kormoran: die stehenden Gewässer waren vergleichsweise lang zugefroren, was zur Folge hat, dass der Fressdruck an den nich zugefrorenen fließenden Gewässern deutlich zunimmt.


----------



## Steff-Peff (17. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Es ist zum Verzweifeln. Da hätte man mal Zeit zum Fischen und es regnet ununterbrochen, so dass nun die Bäche ein paar Tage unbefischbar sein werden. 
Aber es will auch nicht aufhören ... im Gegenteil, jetzt schneit es sogar :-(

Hoffe, bei Euch sieht es besser aus.

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Lajos1 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Steff-Peff,

bei uns regnet es auch leicht, allerdings sind seit Vorgestern bis jetzt (08.30 Uhr) gerade mal 2 Liter auf den Quadratmeter gefallen. Aber ich kann Dir nachfühlen, ich fahre am Samstag für einen Woche nach Österreich zum Forellenfischen, mal sehen, wie es da ausschaut.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (17. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Vergiss nicht die Tourenski mit einzupacken!


----------



## Lajos1 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Andal schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht die Tourenski mit einzupacken!



Hallo,

da bin ich leider nicht mehr ganz up do date.
Früher bin ich gerne Langlaufski gelaufen, 50 Kilometer am Tag stellten kein Problem dar. Im Alter wollte ich immer wieder mal damit anfangen, aber aus Zeitmangel komme ich einfach nicht dazu und in unserer Gegend tut sich auch nicht mehr soviel mit Schnee wie früher. Ja, ein Rentner hats schwer (die letzte Bemerkung ist nicht ganz ernstzunehmen|rolleyes).

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Steff-Peff (17. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Steff-Peff,
> 
> bei uns regnet es auch leicht, allerdings sind seit Vorgestern bis jetzt (08.30 Uhr) gerade mal 2 Liter auf den Quadratmeter gefallen. Aber ich kann Dir nachfühlen, ich fahre am Samstag für einen Woche nach Österreich zum Forellenfischen, mal sehen, wie es da ausschaut.
> 
> ...



Dann Petri für Österreich. 
Bei und wirds als schlimmer ... April #c
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Andal (17. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wenn die Osterferien rum sind, wirds auch wieder schöner. Ist ja nichts neues.


----------



## Franz_16 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns ist die Saison gestern auch losgegangen. 

Aktuell schneits hier wie verrückt.  
Aber auch wenn das Wetter verrückt spielt - die Forellen beißen wie gewohnt


----------



## jagarou (17. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Tolle Forelle und tolles Gewässer!
Das ging mir wieder gestern an die Leine.





Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## crisis (17. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hatte solche Hoffnung für das Osterwochenende. Dann gabs auch noch den lange benötigten starken Regen, auf den wir schon so lange warten. Das Ergebnis: ein Döbel mit 20 cm! Aber wir Angler sind ja bekannt dafür, dass wir Geduld haben. Wird allerdings im Moment etwas strapaziert.


----------



## Andal (17. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



jagarou schrieb:


> Tolle Forelle und tolles Gewässer!
> Das ging mir wieder gestern an die Leine.
> 
> 
> ...



Bist du dir da wirklich sicher...?!


----------



## jagarou (17. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Der erste Satz war auf den Vorposter bezogen.
Ich weiß dass,das ein Saibling ist.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



crisis schrieb:


> Hatte solche Hoffnung für das Osterwochenende. Dann gabs auch noch den lange benötigten starken Regen, auf den wir schon so lange warten. Das Ergebnis: ein Döbel mit 20 cm! Aber wir Angler sind ja bekannt dafür, dass wir Geduld haben. Wird allerdings im Moment etwas strapaziert.



Immer dranbleiben. 
Bei uns war ja übelstes Sauwetter über Ostern, aber ein leicht steigender Wasserstand ist zum Spinnfische auf Forellen meiner Erfahrung nach schon recht gut. 

Die Sohlschwellen an denen ich oft fische sind randvoll im Moment und das Wasser ist gut angetrübt und schwallt und rauscht ordentlich, das lässt die Forellen unvorsichtig werden. 

Wenn die Strömung so stark wird, dass ich nicht mehr vernünftig mit Spinner angeln kann sattel ich gerne um auf Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm. Zwar nicht sehr edel, aber ungemein fängig :q


----------



## oberfranke (18. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wenn ich mir die Bilder von vielen Flüssen und Bächen in denen hier auf Bachforellenpirsch gegangen wird anschaue, frage ich mich oftmals warum man nicht mit der Fliegenrute loszieht.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (18. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Servus,
> vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten.
> Scheint wohl eher eine regionale Sache mit den Egeln zu sein. Kennen wir hier seit etlichen Jahren. Der Befall kann von Jahr zu Jahr stark schwanken, aber eigentlich sind spätestens ab Mitte April die ersten egelfreien Bafos zu sehen.




Seit ca. 5 Jahren auch hier bei uns (Lenne ,Ruhr) zu beobachten!!
So lange die drauf sind ist der Fisch sehr träge|evil:
Meiner Meinung , es wird von Jahr zu Jhar schlimmer:c


----------



## Bruno 01 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Bilder von vielen Flüssen und Bächen in denen hier auf Bachforellenpirsch gegangen wird anschaue, frage ich mich oftmals warum man nicht mit der Fliegenrute loszieht.



Weil nicht jeder so denkt wie Du und ich 
Man muss es erst lernen,dann die ersten Fische fangen und dann beginnt man anders zu denken :m
Ich würde nie wieder einen Wurm zum fang einer Trutte benutzen aber habe es früher auch getan.

Petri allen Fängern und Tight Lines an Oberfranke & Co

Bruno


----------



## Lightman (18. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hab da mal ne frage. 

Bin seit kurzem Mitglied in einem Verein und kann ab 1.5. an unsre Bäche. 

Läuft man das Gewässer besser bergauf oder bergab? 
Hotspots erst von unten anwerfen oder von oben?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Franz_16 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Servus Lightman,
den Spinner mit der Strömung führen bringt meiner Erfahrung nach deutlich mehr Bisse. 

D.h. du läufst gegen die Strömung flussauf und wirfst auch flussauf. 

Den Spinner mit der Strömung zu führen ist etwas anspruchsvoller, weil er da natürlich nicht "automatisch" läuft. Du musst halt die richtige Einholgeschwindigkeit finden. Wenn du zu langsam drehst läuft der Spinner nicht. Das hat man aber schnell draußen.


----------



## Laichzeit (18. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die Fische stehen häufig mit dem Kopf in der Strömung und warten auf abtreibende Nahrung.
Zudem sehen sie dich nicht so schnell, wenn du hinter ihnen stehst.
Also, wie Franz geschrieben hat, Am Ufer oder gegen die Strömung bachauf waten und den Köder mit der Strömung zu dir zurück fischen.


----------



## Carsten owl (19. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Lightman
Grundsätzlich ist die vorgenannte Strategie empfehlenswert,besonders bei Bächen mit klarem Wasser.Habe ich einen "hot-spot" auf diese Weise befischt,ziehe ich den Spinner aber grundsätzlich noch ein paar mal gegen die Strömung.Bei einem Gumpen werfe ich bis kurz vors gegenüberliegende Ufer,lasse den Spinner ohne viel Kurbeln durch die Strömung ziehen und hole ihn wieder schneller ein,wenn er die Rüchströmung erreicht.Ist meiner Erfahrung nach auch sehr erfolgreich.
Der Wobbler wurde noch garnicht erwähnt:Ich nehme schwimmende Wobbler,lasse den an verdächtigen Stellen vorbeitreiben und fange dann an,GEGEN die Strömung einzuholen,damit er auf Tiefe kommt.


----------



## Pinocio (19. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kurztrip in Schwarzwald war kalt, aber sehr fischreich, wenn auch nur die Kleinen richtig gut bissen. Es war extremes Niedrigwasser, fühlte mich beim Anblick des Baches etwas verarscht, doch schon der erste Wurf brachte eine wunderschön gefärbte Forelle.
Zu Hause musste ich Montag trotz Regenschauer kurz an den Bach, es gab in 2 h 3 Bisse eine blieb hängen.

Hat sich gelohnt.

@Lightman: Ich angle hauptsächlich mit kleinen Wobblern, laufe immer zunächst stromauf, schaue ob ich schon Fische stehen sehe, werfe interessante Stellen an, lasse den Wobbler abtreiben und in der Strömung stehen.
Dann laufe ich strom ab und angle die heißen Stellen (nach denen ich vorher genau Ausschau hielt) nochmal intensiv ab, da kann man von weitem den Wobbler in die heiße Zone treiben lassen, lässt ihn in der Strömung spielen und zieht sehr langsam zu sich ran.
Bisse bekomme ich meist in jede Richtung. Spinner laufen aber eindeutig besser mit der Strömung, die kann man Bachabwärts getrost in der Tasche lassen.


----------



## hirschkaefer (21. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Endlich mal ne 33er für den Grill. Bei den Bafo´s fing ja diese Saison echt mühselig an...


----------



## Mozartkugel (21. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri, ich greif die nächsten 2 Wochen auch nochmal an. Danach wird der Uferbewuchs immer dichter und dann schwenke ich langsam aber sicher um aufs Yak, um die Refos im Vereinssee zu ärgern. |supergri


----------



## jagarou (21. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns ist Grad extrem Niedrigwasser.Ist irgendwie schwierig grad was zu bekommen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## blumax (22. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

bei uns auch gestern und heut ging nix es ist zum ko......:r


----------



## Steff-Peff (22. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Bruno 01 schrieb:


> Weil nicht jeder so denkt wie Du und ich
> Man muss es erst lernen,dann die ersten Fische fangen und dann beginnt man anders zu denken :m
> Ich würde nie wieder einen Wurm zum fang einer Trutte benutzen aber habe es früher auch getan.
> 
> ...



Hallo Bruno,
das würde ich sofort unterschreiben #6
Cheers 
Steff


----------



## Drunja (24. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Heil an alle!!! 
Ich war gestern auch wieder unterwegs, es gab ein paar kleinen und wie immer, die dickste Mutti ist im Drill ausgestiegen.


----------



## Franz_16 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mittagspause erfolgreich genutzt


----------



## jagarou (24. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Klasse.schöne Bilder 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hannes.N (24. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wunderschöne Bilder! So würde ich meine Pause auch gern mal verbringen [emoji2] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G870F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lajos1 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Andal schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht die Tourenski mit einzupacken!



Hallo,

so abwegig war Dein Rat gar nicht, bin seit Samstag hier, das Wasser hat 3-4 Grad, auch heute, obwohl jetzt besseres Wetter ist als gestern und vorgestern, aber übermorgen ist schon wieder eine Kaltfront im Kommen. Bei den niedrigen Wassertemperaturen ist die Beisslust der Forellen sehr gering.
Hier sind normalerweise so zehn bis zwanzig Forellen am Tag kein Problem; aber derzeit sind es 2-3 , Mist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Torsten-kuehn (24. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,
ich bin schon etwas länger hier stiller Mitleser. Mir gefällt sehr gut was hier geschrieben wird. Mein Sohn (9 Jahre) und wir gehen seit letzten Jahr mit der Fliegenrute los. Es gab auch einige schöne Forellen und unzählige Döbel in Größen bis ca. 50cm. Man hat diese auch sichten können. Heute waren wir an zwei Stellen unterwegs und es gab nichts. Nur ein paar wenige Jungfische waren zu sehen. Das Wetter und die Natur waren allerdings eine kleine Entschädigung für das schneidern. 
Ich hoffe das die Fische noch im Versteck sind und der Komoran bei uns nicht alles weggefressen hat.

Petri heil 

Torsten 

Anbei ein Bild aus dem letzten Jahr


----------



## hirschkaefer (24. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Torsten! Wird auch diese Jahr noch werden. Die Saison hat ja noch nicht mal richtig angefangen. Hatte heute auch ein paar Kleinere. Cool war, dass ich heute bei dem schönsten Sonnenschein auf einer Länge von etwa 30 Metern bei klarem Wasser und etwa 25cm Wassertiefe gefühlt 30 Bafo´s und Äschen in allen Größen sehen konnte. Das lässt mich hoffen. Auch sah ich in etwas tieferen Wasser, welches an der Stelle tiefer und angetrübt war,einen Fisch, etwa 65-70cm lang. Konnte nicht genau erkennen was es war, eventuell ein Schuppi. Da hats gleich gejuckt. :q


----------



## Torsten-kuehn (24. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Hirschkäfer!
Das klingt doch vielversprechend bei Dir. Mir juckt es auch richtig in den Fingern. Felix ist auch schon hippelig seinen ersten Fisch mit der Fliegenrute zu fangen. Letztes Jahr hat er auf Fliege am Spirolino gefangen. Petri und weiterhin schöne Stunden am Wasser![emoji6]


----------



## Lajos1 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

so, heute und gestern bei passablem Wetter doch ganz gut gefangen, Aber jetzt ist die Kaltfront mit Regen hier angekommen (etwa 80 Kilometer östlich von Linz) um 14.00 Uhr noch 15 Grad und jetzt noch 6 Grad.
Das wird morgen ein harter Tag, aber nur, wenn es nicht zuviel regnet ansonsten geht bei Hochwasser nicht mehr viel. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Krabat_11 (30. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin Boardies,
das Jahr läuft zäh und viele Bachforellen gibt es bei uns eh nicht. Nach ein paar Bissen und Nachläufern Anfang April, gab es gestern endlich den ersten Fisch.
Hoffentlich hat er gelernt den Angelködern aus dem Weg zu gehen, außer meinen.....  ;-)


----------



## Krabat_11 (30. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

und hier das Bild


----------



## tomxxxtom (30. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne Meerforelle.


----------



## Deep Down (30. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

...oder der berüchtigte dänische Stamm!

Egal, da oben bzw. unten eh längst wieder ne Bachforelle!

Petri!


----------



## Krabat_11 (30. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mefo oder Bafo - Rheinforelle.
Die sehen hier beide gleich aus. Mefo ganzjährig geschützt, also gehen alle Bafos, die ich hier fange (wenn sie nicht braun sind) wieder zurück.
Absteiger aus den Nebenflüssen sind braun, Rheinforellen (warum auch immer, ich wusste es mal, habs vergessen) bleiben silbern.


----------



## Kaka (30. April 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nach Ewigkeiten war ich auch mal wieder am Wasser. Dank des Dauerregens war es leider eine braune Brühe. 3 Bachforellen verloren. Einzelhaken und vorsichtigen Bissen sei Dank. Wenigstens gab's noch 3 kleinere Aitel. Ganz zäher Angeltag, aber Hauptsache am Wasser.


----------



## jagarou (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So,bei uns ist der Bach immernoch niedrig.Aber die Bafos scheinen in Beislaune zu kommen.Die 1. Hatte 30cm und die 2. Ca auch,durfte aber wieder schwimmen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute früh auch los, um das Wetter zu nutzen, bevor es zu regnen beginnt. 

Heute liefs gut. Zu Beginn einige Bafos auf Trockenfliege bis nichts mehr gestiegen ist. Ging einher mit dem deutlichen Temperatursturz. 
Wechsel auf ein Spidermuster und es ging munter weiter, wobei dann auch etliche Äschen hängen blieben. 
Ganz zum Schluß mußte es in einem Gumpen auch noch ne Tungstennymphe sein.
Wünsche noch einen schönen Restfeiertag #g

Gruß
Steff


----------



## D-ZEPP (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Super schöne Fische 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja, sind beide (wie auch die anderen in diesem Bereich) aus natürlicher Reproduktion. Selbst die Rainies pflanzen sich fort. Hatte heute auch wieder 2 so kleine Spritzer.


----------



## Deep Down (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu den Bachschönheiten!

Mein Hechtmonitoring im Bach verlief heute überraschend etwas anders:









Immerhin 42 und 46cm!


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dickes Petri !


----------



## Angelmann67 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hier mal ne kleine Schönheit 
aus der Agger, bei Engelskirchen.

Fettes Petri


----------



## Krabat_11 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Eine Frage an die alten Hasen hier:
Wie ist es eigentlich mit Hochwasserspitzen? Der Flußabschnitt, den ich beangel ist wie so viele von 2 Stauwehren begrenzt. Ab und an geht ohne dass es einen äußeren Grund gibt (Regen, Schneeschmelze) für 2-3 Stunden eine Hochwasserwelle durch den Bach. So ca. 30-50cm höherer Wasserstand. Dabei werden größere Flächen Ufer überflutet. Ist das gut fürs Forellenangeln, weil viel Extrafutter ins Wasser kommt, oder eher schlecht, weil die Forellen ihre üblichen Standplätze verlassen?
BTW - Futtermangel gibt es z. Zt. eher nicht, die Maifliegen fliegen....

THX und TL
Hauke


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die überschwemmten Flächen ziehen Forellen an; Forellen suchen diese nach Nahrung ab; hier ist ein flach laufender Köder gut, so z. B. 2er Meps


----------



## MarkusD_08 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hier ist mein Bild vom Start in die Forellensaison.


----------



## Krabat_11 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die überschwemmten Flächen ziehen Forellen an; Forellen suchen diese nach Nahrung ab; hier ist ein flach laufender Köder gut, so z. B. 2er Meps



Na ja, die flachen, überfluteten Flächen lassen sich nur nicht befischen. Da komme ich zwischen den Bäumen und Büsche so gerade durch - mit Klettern und Kriechen
heißt aber auch im Umkehrschluss, nach 3 Stunden (dann ist die Welle durch) Futtern im Flachen sind die Trutten erstmal satt und suchen neue Unterstände.
ergo, lieber am kommenden Tag ans Wasser - richtig?

TL
Hauke


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> Na ja, die flachen, überfluteten Flächen lassen sich nur nicht befischen. Da komme ich zwischen den Bäumen und Büsche so gerade durch - mit Klettern und Kriechen
> heißt aber auch im Umkehrschluss, nach 3 Stunden (dann ist die Welle durch) Futtern im Flachen sind die Trutten erstmal satt und suchen neue Unterstände.
> ergo, lieber am kommenden Tag ans Wasser - richtig?
> 
> ...



Wenn es so ist, würde ich am Tag des Hochwassers tatsächlich nicht fischen.


----------



## sadako (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Konnte heute endlich mal wieder an der sächsischen Saale mein Unwesen treiben


----------



## Hannes.N (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri den Fängern und der Fängerin! Echt schöne Fische dabei!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G870F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



sadako schrieb:


> Konnte heute endlich mal wieder an der sächsischen Saale mein Unwesen treiben




Petri #h

was für eine schöne Getupferte :k


----------



## hirschkaefer (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri! Hier ein paar "bayerische Forellen" vom Wochenende. Es waren schon schicke dabei. Wetter war Samstag ein Traum. Es hat riesigen Spaß gemacht, nur das Wasser ist noch sau kalt. Die beiden sind so um die 30.


----------



## Krabat_11 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sadako, Hirschkäfer - schöne Fische Petri.
Eure Bafos die habe auch keine roten Punkte und sind eher hell als braun, oder brauche ich schon wieder ne neue Brille?

TL
Hauke


----------



## hirschkaefer (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hauke alles gut! :q Die hatten schon ein paar rote Punkte, da sie aber von oben fotografiert wurden, siehst du sie nicht. Ich nehme sie halt ungern aus dem Wasser. Du kannst die dir so vorstellen, nur etwas größer und etwas heller....


----------



## Inni (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wir können auch kaum rote Punkte beisteuern, aber trotzdem für mich richtige Schönheiten:


----------



## jaunty_irl (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

[emoji56]


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne Fische Leute !

Meine Saisoneröffnung war wohl die mieseste seit vielen Jahren .

Nicht nur die Stückzahl war deutlich niedriger als in den Vorjahren, bei letztlich 9 oder 10 Fischen war noch nicht mal Eine über 30 dabei. Im Hochsommer kommt das an dem befischten Bach schon mal vor, aber für Anfang Mai wars sehr enttäuschend :c.
Und immer noch haben ausnahmslos alle Fische Egel. Zwar nicht mehr so viele, aber ein bisschen eklig ist das schon ^^. Denke man siehts relativ deutlich zwischen After- und Schwanzflosse.


----------



## Seele (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ihr könnt wenigstens raus, ich hab Hochwasser ohne Ende. Auch die Wochen zuvor war an Fliege nicht wirklich zu denken. 
Glaub ich muss anstatt einfach ne Rute bauen um gewappnet zu sein wenns wieder los geht


----------



## Torsten-kuehn (10. Mai 2017)

Mein Sohn und ich heute Nachmittag für zwei Stunden los und endlich sind die Trutten erwacht. Viele Aufsteiger in allen Größen. Eine für die Pfanne blieb auf Trockenfliege hängen. Mein 9 Jähriger Sohn hat seine erste Forelle mit der Trockenfliege gefangen. Zwar gerade noch Schonmaß, aber immerhin Fisch. Eine dritte kleinere durfte wieder planschen.


----------



## mittellandchannel (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war am 1. Mai auch los auf Forelle (zum ersten Mal) an unserem Bach, aber das Wasser war nur knöcheltief.

Bin am Wasser entlang, aber sah natürlich keine Fische.

Unter einem Baumstumpf hatte ich lauter kleine Fische aber dann doch entdeckt, die mit dem Kopf in der (leichten) Strömung standen. Waren wohl Forellen?

Sollte man später im Jahr wieder dort hin, wenn der Wasserstand höher ist oder ist das aussichtslos dort?


----------



## Hannes.N (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

An so einem Bach Fische ich auch! Und klar lohnt sich das!!! War heute morgen kurz los, insgesamt 17 Forellen, die alle weiter wachsen dürfen [emoji6] 

Die ersten 3 durften kurz Modell spielen. 

In diesem Sinne tight lines und petri heil
Hannes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Gesendet von meinem SM-G870F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Carsten owl (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sieht aus wie ein träge fließender Bach im Norddeutschen Tiefland(schließe ich auch aus Deinem Namen "Mittellandchannel").Da stellt sich grundsätzlich die Frage,ob sich Bachforellen hier überhaupt wohlfühlen:Ich sehe auf den Bildern keine Rauschen oder Sohlgleiten,die Sauerstoff ins Wasser bringen würden,eine Grundvoraussetzung für einen gesunden Bachforellen-Bestand.Ich selbst habe an solchen ruhig fließenden Abschnitten,besonders wenn die nächste Rausche weit entfernt ist,noch nie wirklich gut gefangen.Da der Bach auch noch sehr flach ist,wird er sich sehr schnell "aufheizen",was zusätzlich keine gute Voraussetzung ist.Ich persönlich würde mir da keine allzu großen Hoffnungen machen,auf größere Bafos schon mal gar nicht,wenn es keine Gumpen und tiefere Löcher als Versteck-Möglichkeiten gibt.
Gruß,Carsten


----------



## mittellandchannel (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

ok danke dir.


----------



## axelfred (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Neuer Spot und es hat richtig gerappelt


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hiho,

war vergangenen Abend auch noch mal draußen.
Mit den Bachforellen läufts weiterhin sehr zäh, aber immerhin gabs die ersten Äschen. Zwei davon waren sehr respektabel, aber auch die tragen noch ordentlich Egel, vor allem im Bereich der Schwanzflosse. 
Sehr ungewöhnlich weil Äschen eigentlich im freien Wasser der Gumpen überwintern #d.
Es zeigt sich nun immer deutlicher, das der vergangene Winter mit dem extremen Eisgang, die Fische sehr lange in die Erlenwurzeln gezwungen hat. Dort sitzen die Fischegel und freuen sich über viele Opfer.
Demnächst werde ich mal zwei andere Bäche anschauen ob es dort ähnlich schlimm aussieht.


----------



## Seele (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> war vergangenen Abend auch noch mal draußen.
> Mit den Bachforellen läufts weiterhin sehr zäh, aber immerhin gabs die ersten Äschen. Zwei davon waren sehr respektabel, aber auch die tragen noch ordentlich Egel, vor allem im Bereich der Schwanzflosse.
> ...




Bei uns siehts genauso aus. Äschen richtig voll Egel, kenne ich sonst gar nicht so.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Ich war am 1. Mai auch los auf Forelle (zum ersten Mal) an unserem Bach, aber das Wasser war nur knöcheltief.
> 
> Bin am Wasser entlang, aber sah natürlich keine Fische.
> 
> ...




Mal eine Frage. Ist das die Gehle?


----------



## ronram (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mein absolutes Highlight in den ganzen Jahren Bachforellenpirsch.. 
Und ich möchte jetzt mal behaupten, dass ich echt gut "pirschen" kann, sonst wäre ich nicht in 5 Meter Entfernung in der Lage gewesen Fotos von dem Reh zu machen.


Das Reh hat mich zuerst gar nicht bemerkt, dann hat es mich wohl gesehen, bzw. gemerkt, dass da irgendwas ist. Aber die Tarnkleidung hat sich bezahlt gemacht. 
Als es dann gehen wollte, habe ich mal gepfiffen...und das Reh drehte sich ganz verwundert um. 
Bis es dann davon ist...

Ein hammermäßiges Erlebnis.


Fisch gab es aber auch...zwei Döbel, davon war einer ordentlich dick.


----------



## Skott (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ ronram:  *PETRI & "Waidmanns-Heil" #6

*Das sind doch die Momente oder Augenblicke, die unser Hobby so schön machen und einen für manch einen Schneidertag entschädigen, oder ???


----------



## ronram (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Absolut!
Solche Momente sind unbezahlbar und geben einem die perfekte Zufriedenheit. 
Da vergisst man den ganzen Stress, der sich die Woche über angehäuft hat.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sieht nach nem Jährlingsbock aus.
Sicher ist nebenan das Revier eines stärkeren Bocks, deshalb blieb er lieber im Dickicht und akzeptierte die Anwesenheit des Anglers.
Schönes Erlebnis und gut fotografiert ! #6 
Mir sind vor 3 oder 4 Jahren sogar mal Sauen begegnet, die sich ne Suhle am Rand des Bachs gemacht hatten. An fotografieren hab' ich da nicht gedacht weil ich kurz vorm Herzinfarkt stand, als die mit Riesengetöse abgehauen sind .


----------



## _seabass_hunter (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Erste über 50 cm .
War echt sehr mühsam .


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sieht aber toll aus - auch nicht mager!
Glückwunsch!


----------



## jagarou (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die hatte bestimmt einen schönen Kampf geliefert

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## _seabass_hunter (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke
der drill war gut. Der Magen war leer ,die fressen noch nicht richtig,hatte auch noch Blutegel auf dem Körper drau.


----------



## thomas1602 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Sieht nach nem Jährlingsbock aus.
> Sicher ist nebenan das Revier eines stärkeren Bocks, deshalb blieb er lieber im Dickicht und akzeptierte die Anwesenheit des Anglers.
> Schönes Erlebnis und gut fotografiert ! #6
> Mir sind vor 3 oder 4 Jahren sogar mal Sauen begegnet, die sich ne Suhle am Rand des Bachs gemacht hatten. An fotografieren hab' ich da nicht gedacht weil ich kurz vorm Herzinfarkt stand, als die mit Riesengetöse abgehauen sind .


Ist mir schon 2x was ganz Ähnliches passiert:

1 mal am Bach laggelaufen und 2-3m neben mir brach auf einmal ein Reh mit Kitz hervor und rannten weg, ich stand kurz vor dem Herzinfarkt (gefühlt) der Schreck eh man realisiert, dass es nix gefährliches ist.....

und das 2. mal bin ich im Bach gewatet und hab mich so langsam und leise vorgearbeitet und da hab ich auch ein Reh auf so 4-5m gesehen, stand im Dickicht. Ich hatte es zuerst gesehen und hab auch ein Foto gemacht, finde das Foto aber leider nicht mehr. Ich hab mich dann bemerkbar gemacht (auch durch pfeifen) und es galoperte davon.


----------



## Kaka (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei mir wars der Biber. Durchs Gebüsch geschlichen und plötzlich zack. Ich weiß nicht wer mehr erschrocken ist :q


----------



## Tim89 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin, 
War gestern mal wieder mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs und konnte diese wunderschöne Forelle auf einen kleinen Streamer verhaften. Einfach wunderschöne Fische...


----------



## Skott (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ein *dickes PETRI* an Tim und den Wolfsbarsch-Jäger! #6#6


----------



## Hannes.N (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So, war heute auch ganz kurz am Wasser. Gab nur ne 38er [emoji6] [emoji12] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G870F mit Tapatalk


----------



## _seabass_hunter (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Skott schrieb:


> Ein *dickes PETRI* an Tim und den Wolfsbarsch-Jäger! #6#6



Danke:m


----------



## Steff-Peff (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Tim: gratuliere zu dem Traumfisch #6

Aber allen anderen ein dickes Petri 

Gruß
Steff


----------



## ronram (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei den schönen Forellen kann man (allen) nur gratulieren!


----------



## Pinocio (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War am Dienstag 2 Stunden am Bächlein. 10 Forellen bis 30cm und ein Haufen Fehlbisse, die großen habe ich vermisst, sie bissen blieben aber nicht hängen.
Spaß hat es gemacht.


----------



## Hannes.N (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gerade eben auf dem Heimweg mit den Kindern noch nach den Forellen geschaut...  Schön sind sie! Aber die richtig großen mögen heute nicht...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-G870F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Skott (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin,

war heute mal für 5 Stunden am heimischen Fluss...

In der Zeit hatte ich 6 Bachforellen zwischen ~20 und ~28cm.

Diese habe ich im Wasser vom Haken gelöst und weil ich alleine

unterwegs war, im Interesse der Fische auf Fotos verzichtet.

Eisvögel und Kanada-Gänse mit Nachwuchs gesehen...

Hatte mir etwas mehr Fisch und auch mal eine größere Bafo 

erhofft, erst recht nach dem Tsunami vor 2 Tagen (Pegel stieg von 50 auf 110 cm und gestern auch nochmal auf 80cm)

bedingt durch den Regen der vergangenen Tage...

Aber das Wasser war heute schon wieder flach und glasklar!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

zweite Pirsch dieses Jahr  war nach 2 Stunden schon wieder beendet -  Fanglimit  war erreicht


----------



## Kaka (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute auch unterwegs gewesen. Läuft zwar immer noch recht schleppend, aber ein paar Fische gab's. Die hier mit knapp 40 cm die schönste!


----------



## Johnny85 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Kaka, wahnsinnig schönes Gewässer!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Servus,
 Langsam wirds besser. Kaum noch Egel an den Fischen und auch die Durchschnittsgröße steigt.
Der erste Döbelbeifang war mit 47 gleich mal ein sehr stattlicher für den kleinen Bach.


----------



## jagarou (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute Morgen konnte ich meinen 1. Bachbarsch fangen und danach ging mir diese schöne Bachforelle ans Band.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nordangler (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Eine von heute morgen 44 cm


----------



## mittellandchannel (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Servus,
> Langsam wirds besser. Kaum noch Egel an den Fischen und auch die Durchschnittsgröße steigt.
> Der erste Döbelbeifang war mit 47 gleich mal ein sehr stattlicher für den kleinen Bach.



Warum verschwinden die Egel? Was bedeutet das?


----------



## Johnny85 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Sven, Ober - oder Unterlauf?


----------



## Pinocio (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War Samstag auch eine runde am Bächle. Ein paar kleine und 2 schöne gingen mit, um meinen Tischräucherofen einzuweihen, es war herrlich.
Außer die Hitze war etwas übel, nachdem ich aber die Schuhe ausgezogen hatte und mit kurzen Hosen im eiskalten Bach stand war es echt erträglich.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Warum verschwinden die Egel? Was bedeutet das?



Das bedeutet, das die Egel abfallen . Ob das nur durch die steigende Aktivität der Fische oder evtl. wegen äußerer Einflüsse (Temperatur etc.) passiert weiss ich auch nicht.
Ist alle Jahre wieder dasselbe, nur findet es eigentlich so 3-4 Wochen füher statt. 

@Nordangler : geiler Fisch, Petri |wavey: !


----------



## Nordangler (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnny85 schrieb:


> Petri Sven, Ober - oder Unterlauf?��


Oberlauf


----------



## Nordangler (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gestern gab es für mich eine Sternstunde.
Obwohl ich nur 4 Bachforellen hatte, war es der Tag schlechthin. Jede der Bafos war über 40 cm und die Salmonide auf dem Foto hatte 60 cm.
Damit konnte ich mein PB um 2 cm steigern.
Ich bin happy.


----------



## Steff-Peff (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mega-tolle Rotgetupfte ! 
Gratuliere zum PB #6
Auf Fliege ? In der Maifliegenzeit steigen ja sogar die Großen.

Gruß
Steff


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri und Glückwunsch Sven!!  Sehr schöner Fisch :k:k


----------



## Nordangler (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Mega-tolle Rotgetupfte !
> Gratuliere zum PB #6
> Auf Fliege ? In der Maifliegenzeit steigen ja sogar die Großen.
> 
> ...



Nein auf Wobbler. Fliegenrute fange ich diese Woche an. 

LG  Sven


----------



## -Zeppelin- (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute nachdem es aufgeklart hat noch ne Runde am Fluss gewesen, Wetter war dann ein Traum, ab 6 mehr Sonne als Wolken. 
Hatte 4-5 in der Region um 30 - 35, die schwimmen alle wieder (Schonmaß 38 bei uns). Dann eine in der Region 45+ auf Sicht gehakt, aber die konnte ich nicht halten. Hab sie ca. 15m von mir entfernt stehen sehen und erst mit nem Schneider, dann nem schwarz/gelben der interessanterweise öfter schon ganz gut ging und dann nem Barschwobbler angeworfen und auf den hatte sie dann Lust. Aber mit dem 10 Haken hatte ich sie scheinbar nicht sauber erwischt, ein paar mal fett an der Rute geruckt und weg war sie. 
Eine 39er ist mir aber dann doch noch ins Netz gegangen. 

Interessant find ich dass ich zur Zeit relativ viele Fliegenfischer treff, die alle ziemlich frustriert sind weil bisher nicht wirklich was geht. 

Ich hatte auf Wobbler zwar auf schon ein zwei blöde Tage, aber bis auf einmal wo ich nur ne Stunde war bisher jedes Mal was gefangen. 
45+ wäre aber schon noch cool heuer!


----------



## Noo (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri!

Nach einem eher durchwachsenen Saisonstart und einer schwachen Ausbeute in den letzen Wochen auf Fliege, habe ich heute doch nochmal die Spinnrute mitgenommen. Und ,was soll ich sagen, die Trutten haben gebissen wie verrückt. 4 kleinere schwimmen wieder. Die 3 habe ich mitgenommen, wobei die kleine auch nur, weil der Haken recht mies gesessen hat und sich nicht schonend lösen ließ. 28, 33 und 45 cm, gefangen habe ich alle auf einen Mini Wobbler.

gleich wird der Grill angeheizt.

Grüße!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wunderschöner Tag gestern am Bach !!
 Eisvögel gesehen ,zwei Rehkitze direkt vor mir gehabt, viele   
Kraniche, Wildschweine aufgestöbert, ein paar Maifliegen waren noch unterwegs,einfach Natur pur....

 und das Sahnehäubchen gab's auch noch 51cm :k:k


----------



## Angler9999 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schön .. sehr schöne Fische
Petri


----------



## Steff-Peff (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu der tollen Fario !

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Kaka (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Geiler Tag heute am Bach. Gab circa 15 Forellen, nasse Füße und Natur pur!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Lieber nur ein Fisch,als kein Fisch ....http://fs5.directupload.net/images/170610/65gqldrv.jpg


----------



## Leine-Leroy (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei mir gab es endlich mal Forellen die größer als 35cm sind

Eine 45 und eine 46 mit Nymphe


----------



## Kaka (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Traumhafte Fische. Dickes Petri! #6#6


----------



## Steff-Peff (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ Leine-Leroy: Klasse Bafos ! 

Petri allen, die los waren, oder los ziehen wollen.

Ich war heute Vormittag mit der 3er und trockenem Maifliegenmuster am Wasser ... traumhaft :l


----------



## Drunja (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an alle! Schöne Bilder!!! Nordangler, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum PB.#6
Von mir auch ein paar Bilder, eigentlich nichts besonderes,  hatte dieses Jahr noch keine einzige die über 45cm groß wäre,  aber ich arbeite daran. :q


----------



## Angelmann67 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Drunja
 mit welchen Larven-Imitaten angelst du ?
 Danke.
 #6
 fettes Petri


----------



## Drunja (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> @Drunja
> mit welchen Larven-Imitaten angelst du ?
> Danke.
> #6
> fettes Petri


Danke. #h
 Die Larven-Imitaten sind von Lucky John - Nayada.

https://youtu.be/efg-HwM6sgw


----------



## Skott (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ein dickes *PETRI* den Fängern und DANKE für Bilder & Berichte.


----------



## Seele (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich hab in der letzten Zeit auch mal wieder bisschen Fisch gefangen und paar Impressionen eingefangen. Waren zwar mehr andere Fische als Bafos, aber ich denke die lohnen sich trotzdem zu zeigen.


----------



## Seele (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Noch ein paar


----------



## Seele (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Und nochmal


----------



## Seele (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Und die letzten mit schönen Saiblingen mit jeweils 55cm


----------



## Drunja (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heutiger Beifang, ist zwar keine Bach- aber auch eine Forelle - 58cm. :vik:


----------



## Steff-Peff (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Seele und Drunja ... ganz klar #6

Ich hatte heute auch eine Ü55 Rainie auf Maifliege. Ganz genaue Länge weiß ich nicht, aber etwas länger wie ein bestimmtes Stück der Rute (eben 55 cm).
Cheers 
Steff


----------



## Skott (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

*PETRI *euch Dreien !#6#6#6

...schöne Fische, feine Bilder & tolle Gewässer!


----------



## Kaka (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hier gibt's auch wieder bisle was.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wieder mal nur einen Biss und dadurch natürlich auch nur einen Fisch....





 Und noch ein Insekt mit besonders langen Fühlern


----------



## Kaka (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Trio perfekt. 48er sehr fetter Aitel. Geil!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zum Trio !!!

 Sehr schön gezeichnete Forelle  :k


----------



## W-Lahn (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Drunja: Fettes "Steelhead" Petri!


----------



## Drunja (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke an alle |wavey:
Und noch ein paar Fotos von gestern.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Auch wieder klasse Fische Petri !!!


----------



## Leine-Leroy (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mit einer dicken Regenbogenforelle kann ich auch dienen. 
Diesen 53er Bock hab ich Himmelfahrt gefangen 
Hat eine kleine Trockenfliege genommen...


----------



## LOCHI (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sehr schöner Fisch, Petri!


----------



## Steff-Peff (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

traumhaft !


----------



## Kaka (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mich interessiert mal wieder mit welchem Gerät ihr dieses Jahr so auf der Pirsch seid? Wer hat was neues oder doch altbewährtes? 

Bei mir ist es die dritte Saison in Folge meine Palms Gallery GTGS-58ML Minnow SP. Habe noch nix besseres zur Forellenpirsch gefischt. Kombiniert mit meiner Vanquish 2500 SFA ein Traum! Ideal für kleine Twitchbaits aber auch kleines Gummigetier bis 6g Köpfe. 

Als Zweitrute fungiert eine Abu Garcia Troutin Marquis. Auch ein super Stecken!


----------



## jagarou (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gefallen mir beide sehr gut!ausgewöhnliche Designs,wäre genau mein Geschmack 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Carsten owl (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin Kaka
Ist nicht persönlich gemeint,aber ich werde nie nachvollziehen können,warum man über 600 € für eine Spinn-Combo ausgibt.Ich bin mit einer Daiwa Ninja und einer Spro-Rolle unterwegs(Kosten insgesamt knapp 80 €) und bin auch damit recht erfolgreich.Geflochtene Schnur am Forellenbach macht auch keinerlei Sinn,kann sogar das Ausschlitzen fördern.Gewässerkenntnisse,richtige Köderwahl und Technik halte ich für entscheidend für den Fangerfolg(und damit auch den Spaß am Angeln).Eine Forelle wird nicht eher beißen,weil man eine sauteure Ausrüstung nutzt.Bin am Bach schon auf Kollegen gestossen,die mit 3 Spinnruten "rumfuchtelten" und nicht einen Biß hatten.
Gruß,Carsten


----------



## jagarou (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das ist doch das gleiche mit dem Auto.Man kann mit einem Golf 3 für 500€ zur Arbeit fahren,aber mit einem schönen Audi macht es mir mehr Spaß ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kann man so sagen. Als ich anfing hatte ich ne einfache Forellenrute von DAM und dazu ne alte Rolle von Silstar. Momentan nutze ich diese Kombo meistens (zu faul Bilder zu machen)

https://www.fishandsave.com/images/fullsize/154518.jpg

http://www.wedkarskisprzet.pl/images/products/spinningowe/wdki/20140903w01bl.jpg


----------



## Kaka (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Carsten owl schrieb:


> Moin Kaka
> Ist nicht persönlich gemeint,aber ich werde nie nachvollziehen können,warum man über 600 € für eine Spinn-Combo ausgibt.



Da hast du prinzipiell natürlich recht. Nötig ist das nicht. Aber es ist nun mal mein Hobby Nummer 1, in welches ich gerne etwas mehr investiere. Mir macht es einfach Spaß mir ab und zu höherwertiges Tackle zu gönnen. Und beim Fischen merkt man es auch. Ob Gewicht, Ködergefühl oder Handling. Ich habe mit "perfektem" Tackle einfach mehr Spaß als mit der Billigrute. Aber das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden #6

Zum Thema Geflochtene: Hatte auch schon Mono drauf. Taugt mir nicht. Mir fehlt da einfach das Ködergefühl beim Twitchen und Gufieren. Ich mag den direkteren Kontakt zum Köder. Und mit der richtigen Rute, FC als Puffer und einer angepassten Bremseinstellung verliere ich nicht viel mehr Fische als früher mit Mono. Trotz Einzelhaken.


----------



## Seele (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ne Geflochtene ist bei mir mittlerweile Pflicht beim Forellen fischen. Rute wird dementsprechend gebaut, damit sie die Schläge die normal die Mono abpuffert auch aufnimmt. Dazu ne gute Rolle mit guter Bremse und du verlierst eher weniger Fische als mit Mono, denn gerade der Anhieb kommt wesentlich besser durch. 

Zum Preis der Combo kann ich schlecht was sagen, da ich die Bauzeit ja nicht einrechne aber auf fast 400 Euro komm ich auch. Warum? Weils mir Spaß macht


----------



## Drunja (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Meine Begleiterin, schon seit ca. 4 Jahren ist die Finetal von Major Craft + Daiwa Luvias 2004H, natürlich mit einer geflochtene Schnur bespult,  keine monofile#q
Um die Fische zu fangen braucht man keine teure Ruten, die kauft man für sich, darum kostet meine Spinn-Combo keine 600€. :vik:


----------



## jagarou (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So,ich muss gestehen, ich gehöre auch zu den Tackleverliebten.
Die 1.Rute habe ich mir selbst gebaut.Grundlage war ein Cts Fliegenrutenblank,vollparabolisch und super leicht.Titanringe dazu und einen Skeleton Griff.Mehr nicht.Wirklich UL eben.Die 2. Rute ist eine Major Craft Corzza,die deutlich straffer ausfällt.Je nach Einsatzgebiet,Köder oder Laune wechsel ich.Als Rolle konnte ich eine 2500er Shimano Complex ergattern.Hoch übersetzt und super leicht.Aus den selben Gründen wie meine Vorredner fische ich auch eine Geflochtene.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Zeppelin- (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mit wieviel Vorfach angelt ihr dann wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## jagarou (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ca. 70-100cm

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaka (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Anfangs immer circa 2 m. Hat es durch Abrisse oder Neubinden die 70 cm unterschritten, binde ich ein neues.


----------



## -Zeppelin- (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich glaub ich probier das mit dem Geflecht mal aus! Habt ihr Schnurtipps?


----------



## Seele (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da die meisten Qualitätsschnüre wenig nehmen, solltest du auf jeden Fall drauf achten, dass du eine 8fach Geflochtene nimmst. Ist wesentlich angenehmer zu fischen als die 4fach Geflochtenen Drahtseile.


----------



## Tinctorius (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich fische eine Momoi Ryuijin in 0,06 und muss sagen das ich mehr wie begeistert bin.
Die Schnur ist zwar nicht ganz billig, aber dafür absolut geräuschlos und mega glatt.
Im Vergleich zur WFT Plasma die ich vorher gefischt habe, werfe ich mit meiner Kombi fast doppelt so weit.
Tragkraft ist auch top.


----------



## -Zeppelin- (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mal ein Foto von der anderen Seite des Angelns... Am Wasser mach ich ehrlich gesagt relativ wenige Bilder, da wäre Brustgurt + Cam wohl geschickter, Handy ist mir immer zu fummelig. 

Kann aber empfehlen Forellen grundsätzlich auf dem Rücken liegend + Füllung in den Bauch zu grillen.


----------



## Kaka (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Waren gestern 10 Stunden waten. Viele Aitel und ein paar Forellen. Größte hätte 40 cm. Schön wars!


----------



## Drunja (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute paar Stunden am Wasser.#6


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri schöne Fische !!!


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die Farben sind echt der Hammer #6
Traumhaft


----------



## Drunja (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke Jungs


----------



## Johnny85 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wahnsinn, famose Fische!


----------



## n1c0 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Warum in die Ferne schweifen wenn das Schöne so oft vor der Haustür liegt 

Nachdem ich erfahren hab dass es für den Bach in dem ich als kleines Kind schon gespielt hab Tageskarten gibt, musste ich natürlich mal meine BaFoPeitsche reinhalten... Konnte in zwei Stunden sechs fangen, alle so zwischen 20-30cm. Die meisten durften wieder schwimmen, aber für die Pfanne musste natürlich vom heimischen Bach auch was mit. Die Größte hatte 36cm, da dachte ich am Anfang zuerst an einen Hänger, machte schon Spaß an der UL Rute #6


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu den Fettflossen !


----------



## Drunja (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Leute, Petri Heil an alle Forellenjäger. 
Gestern nach der Arbeit ging es noch für ein paar Stunden ans Wasser, die größte war 45cm.


----------



## Johnny85 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Drunja, bei dir im Bach zur Zeit auch so wenig Wasser? Wir fischen ja nicht allzuweit von einander entfernt


----------



## Drunja (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Johnny85 schrieb:


> Petri Drunja, bei dir im Bach zur Zeit auch so wenig Wasser? Wir fischen ja nicht allzuweit von einander entfernt ��



Petri Dank! Ja wir haben auch sehr wenig Wasser, jetzt soll es die nächsten Tage regnen.#6


----------



## Drunja (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Durfte heute paar neue Spoons testen, Regenbogenforelle 55cm.


----------



## Steff-Peff (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi Drunja, 
und wieder ein toller Fisch ! #6
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Männers,

war heute nachmittag mal daußen und wollte eigentlich mit der Trockenfliege auf Äschen. Nach ner halben Stunde und 2,3 Kleinen gabs einen fetten Gewitterschauer und danach ist leider nix mehr gestiegen.
Musste deshalb auf Nymphe umsteigen, die Äschen wurden leider nicht größer als vorher, aber die Bachforellen haben verhältnismässig gut gebissen.
Eine besonders vollgefressene hab' ich dann auch mitgenommen, die schaut sich grade die Pfanne von innen an .


----------



## steinforelle (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Hanjupp,

eine sehr schöne Färbung hat die Forelle #6

Gruß


----------



## Steff-Peff (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zur Fario !


----------



## renrök (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Petri Männers,
> 
> war heute nachmittag mal daußen und wollte eigentlich mit der Trockenfliege auf Äschen.



Geht zwar hier um Bachforellen, aber ich beneide dich ums Äschenfischen!


----------



## Leine-Leroy (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Servus zusammen,

ich war 12 Tage in Island auf Forelle und Char. Wir konnten traumhafte Fische fangen!
Die Forellen hatten 57,56 und 48 cm. Die Chars 55 und 53cm.

Es gab  aber noch deutlich mehr Fisch, wenn gewüscht Stelle ich noch mehr Bilder ein.

Viele Grüße
Leroy


----------



## Johnny85 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri! Tolle Fische und Bilder, gerne mehr!


----------



## Steff-Peff (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schließe mich an ... Klasse !


----------



## Steff-Peff (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War gestern Abend ne Stunde am Wasser und wollte ein wenig mit Nassfliege das Hochwasser absuchen. Das war aber stärker wie gedacht.
So blieb es bei 2 "jugendlichen" Bafos und einer Rainie.
Pegel sollte aber nun wieder sinken, da der Regen durch ist.
Wie sieht es an euren Gewässern aus ?
Gruß
Steff


----------



## jagarou (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war die letzten 3 wochen nicht am Bach,kann also nix zum Pegel sagen.
Aber Leroys Forellen sind ja der Hammer,ist euch die blaue Färbung am Kopf aufgefallen.Sehr hübsch 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seele (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hab noch zwei von vor 2 Wochen. Eine sehr fett gefressene Bafo. 
Und dann kam noch eine massive 50+- Raub-Refo. Da die Fische mit rund 25cm besetzt wurde, wusste die ganz genau wies geht.

Erst voll auf den Forellenzopf geknallt und dann gings anfangs mal einige Meter stromab in den Gumpen.Ein wahnsinnig spannender Drill, bei dem ich am Ende das glücklichere Händchen behielt. 

Ist der bisherige Rekord am Bach, aber eine Dickere hab ich mal noch gesehen, mal schauen was das Jahr noch so bringt |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Leine-Leroy schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> ich war 12 Tage in Island auf Forelle und Char. Wir konnten traumhafte Fische fangen!
> Die Forellen hatten 57,56 und 48 cm. Die Chars 55 und 53cm.
> ...



Und nen Reisebericht dazu - das haben sicher so viele noch nicht gemacht, interessiert sicher nicht nur mich ;-) 

Aber schon mal Danke für die geilen Bilder!


----------



## Daniel1983 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey,

hau mehr Bilder rein, interessiert mich total!!!!

Gruss und TL


----------



## Leine-Leroy (3. August 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sehr gerne gibt es einen kurzen bericht von mir...

Unser Tripp war eine Mischung aus organisiert und DIY. Wir erlebten  einen traumhaften Urlaub mit vielen tollen Fischen und einer grandiosen  Natur.

Die ersten drei Tage fischten wir an einem Char-Fluss (meerwandernd)im Norden mit einer Lodge zur Selbstverpflegung.
Dazu gab es Bachforellen im Fluss und ab Ende August auch Meerforellen.

Wir haben in den 3 Tagen 12 Chars zwischen 43-55 cm gefangen, dazu noch 7 Forellen bis 50 cm

der Zweite Teil der Reise führte uns für zwei Tage an die Laxa in  Myvatnssveit, man sagt einer der besten Flüsse für Bachforellen in der  Welt.
Hier haben wir in den 2 tagen jeder deutlich über 10 Fische gefangen. Der Durchschnitt lag bei ende 30. größte Forellen waren 52,56 und 57 cm

Danach haben wir eine Nacht in Húsavik verbracht und waren Whale-watching...

Ab Húsavik beginnt der DIY Teil der Reise.
Wir haben uns dazu entschieden die Veidikotid zu kaufen.
Eine Jahreskarte mit der man für ca. 50€ 35 Seen auf der ganzen Insel befischen kann.

Wir haben uns für die Seen der Skagaheidi (Highlands) entschieden.
Dort konnten wir 5 Seen uns deren Verbindungsbäche zu befischen.
Genächtigt haben wir im Zelt.

In den kleinen Bächen ga b es leider nur handlange Bachforellen (Die Kindestube)
Im  Hauptsee konnten jeder von uns eine schöne 40+ Forellen fangen. Wir  sind aber an den beiden Tagen zu einem der kleineren höher gelegenen  Seen gewandert. ca 4-6 km eine Tour.
Sehr anstrengend, aber lohnenswert. Wir konnte einige bildhübsche Seesaiblinge von ende 30 bis anfang 40 fangen.

Die Fische haben wir entweder direkt am Wasser als Tatar gegessen, oder abends gegrillt.

Traumhafte Landschaft mit teilweise totaler Ruhe.

Viele Grüße
Leroy


----------



## Leine-Leroy (3. August 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

weitere Bilder


----------



## Leine-Leroy (3. August 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

und noch mehr


----------



## Leine-Leroy (3. August 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

letzter Schwung


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War sicher eine tolle Angelei...so abgeschieden in schöner Gegend. In DE wäre sowas wohl nicht ansatzweise so möglich....denk ich mal.


----------



## Skott (3. August 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Faszinierend!!!!

PETRI % DANKE, Leroy!#6#6#6


----------



## Johnny85 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Super Bilder, besten Dank an den Fotografen! Macht sofort Lust auf einen Trip in die nordischen Gefilde


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. August 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

schöne Aufnahmen ... Danke fürs Einstellen !


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Männers,

fasse mich kurz damit nicht wieder jemand meckert. Beifang von heute morgen
Fürs Unscharfe kann ich nix, die haben Wasser auf die Linse gespritzt.


----------



## Drunja (4. August 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war heute, nach zwei Wochen Pause, wieder an meinem Bach, die Forellen wollten nicht, dafür aber ein schöner Bachsaibling hat mir den letzten Urlaubstag versüßt.
Und mein neues Video: https://youtu.be/en9bYsZvMes


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. August 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi Drunja,
wieder ein toller Fisch !
Petri !
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Johnny85 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Feines Video Drunja!


----------



## Drunja (6. August 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke Jungs, das freut mich sehr.


----------



## Tim89 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin Moin,
habe mal wieder ein kleines Update vom Wasser...
Konnte gestern wieder einen Traumfisch verhaften, ganze 62 cm misst der Traum von Bachforelle...







Neben der großen konnte ich noch eine weitere wunderschöne Bachforelle zum kurzen Shooting überreden.

Beide Forellen gingen auf einen kleinen Woolly Bugger.


----------



## Ossipeter (23. August 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (25. August 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wirklich ein toller Klopper ! Petri !


----------



## fishhawk (28. August 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Tim

Wenn ihr das letzte Mal vor 10 Jahren besetzt habt, scheint hier ein schönes Beispiel für die Mendelschen Regeln vorzuliegen. Alle Genkombinationen möglich, von reinrassig bis komplett gemischt.

In unserem Forellengewässer gibt es nur Rotgetupfte, weil jedes Jahr autochthone BaFos besetzt werden und zwar nicht zu knapp. Sonst wäre durch den Fraßdruck von Tier und Mensch wohl kaum noch was übrig. Laichmöglichkeiten gibt es in unserem regulierten Gewässer so gut wie keine.  Zuviel Sand und Geschiebe, passende Nebengewässer Fehlanzeige. 

War schon einige Jahre nicht mehr Forellenangeln, weil mir das Umfeld dort nicht mehr gefällt.

Ich denke an deinem Wasser macht die Sache sicherlich noch  Spaß.

Weiterhin viel Petri Heil.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nach gefühlten Ewigkeiten heute mal wieder los gewesen,       Wasserstand wieder halbwegs normal, Bach war aber leider total verkrautet und zugewachsen.
 Eisvögel gab es reichlich heute  und sogar den Zielfisch


----------



## Hering 58 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Dorschwilli  toller Klopper :vik:


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. September 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöner Fisch Dorschwilli !

Ich war gestern an einer Tageskartenstrecke im Spessart unterwegs. Wollte die Karte einlösen, bevor die Bafo im Oktober wieder zu ist und keine Gastangler mehr hin dürfen.
War ein toller Tag, leider hatte ich aber nur 3 Bafos mit ca. 24 cm. Dafür noch viele Äschen, einige Döbel und Haseln und meine ersten Rotaugen auf Fliege.

Werde es die Tage evtl. an meiner JK-Strecke versuchen. Die Fische dürften sich nach dem Hochwasser wieder an ihren Standplätzen eingefunden haben.

So long
Steff


----------



## Kaka (3. September 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war heute auch am Bach. Raus kam dabei ein recht guter Barsch!


----------



## Drunja (6. September 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war Sonntag auch zwei Stunden am Wasser, hier ist das Ergebnis. 
Und ein kurzes Video. https://youtu.be/WednuTqhT8U
Und noch ein paar Bilder vom vorletzten Sonntag.


----------



## Steff-Peff (6. September 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wieder ne schöne Serie #6
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Steff-Peff (24. September 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Leute, wie schaut´s ? Bei uns endet die Bafo-Saison zum 01.10. und ich hoffe, dass ich vorher noch mal los komme |uhoh:
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Seele (25. September 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei mir wirds vorher leider nichts mehr, aber beißt auch momentan nicht besonders gut. Es hat dermaßen schnell bei uns abgekühlt und Hochwasser kam auch noch paar mal dazu, das hat den Fischen anscheinend gar nicht so gefallen.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

ich werde morgen und am Donnerstag nochmal lossgehen. Wetter und Wasserstand müssten halbwegs passen, mal sehen, ob das die Forellen auch so sehen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Seele schrieb:


> Bei mir wirds vorher leider nichts mehr, aber beißt auch momentan nicht besonders gut. Es hat dermaßen schnell bei uns abgekühlt und Hochwasser kam auch noch paar mal dazu, das hat den Fischen anscheinend gar nicht so gefallen.



Also bei uns wären das megaperfekte Bedingungen, ich hab' geko..t weil ich krankheitsbedingt an den Tagen nach den paar kalten Nächten nicht raus konnte.
War heute mal draussen, eigentlich auf Äsche, hatte aber auch Bafos. Gut gings erst die letzte Stunde vor Sonnenuntergang.
Ist die letzte Entnahme für dieses Jahr, die sind schon sehr weit mit der Laichbildung.


----------



## Pinocio (26. September 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo, 
bei uns geht es derzeit auch richtig ab, die gefangen Fische sind alle sehr dick und ich hatte letzte Woche schon beim ausnehmen dicke Laichstränge rausgeholt.
Eine schlanke hatte ich, die hatte auch kein Laich drin. Aber ich habe dennoch gesagt, jetzt wird nichts mehr entnommen, ich denke gestern 7 Fische meine Frau ihre ersten beiden, das sollte ein guter Saisonabschluss sein.
Freue mich schon aufs neue Jahr.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

so, Forellenaison für heuer beendet. Vorgestern bissen sie relativ beherzt, im Gegensatz zu heute, da bissen sie verhalten, habe dadurch einige Bisse verschlafen. Wetter war an beiden Tagen fast gleich, richtig schön zum Fliegenfischen. Riesen war keine dabei, meist zwischen 34 und 36 cm, dazu noch ein Aitel mit ca. 45 cm.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hiho,

Hier noch 2 Bachforellen, die ein bisschen die große Anpassungsfähigkeit an ihren Standort zeigen. Von der Größe her wenig beeindruckend (so knapp unter 30) fiel mir beim ranholen sofort die fast schwarze Oberseite auf. Bei Fisch 2 ist sogar die Rückenflosse mehr oder weniger schwarz.
Standen beide unter einem unterspülten Kalksteinfelsen, praktisch direkt nebeneinander.


----------



## Steff-Peff (29. September 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich hab es heute geschafft um 16 Uhr Feierabend zu machen und bin an den Bach. Es lief schleppend an, aber dann ließen sich doch einige Bafos und Rainies überzeugen.
Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, gehe ich morgen gleich noch mal 
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Drunja (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gestern, vor der Arbeit noch zwei Stunden am Wasser verbracht und es hat sich gelohnt.#6


----------



## Drunja (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Und noch paar.


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an alle Fänger :m
Bei uns in Bayern ist die Saison zu Ende, aber der März kommt bestimmt.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger :m
> Bei uns in Bayern ist die Saison zu Ende, aber der März kommt bestimmt.



Hallo,

bei uns im Verein gehts erst am 1. April wieder los.
Ich darf mich da aber gar nicht groß beschweren, es gibt etliche Gewässer, da gehts erst ab 1. Mai wieder los.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi Lajos,
ich war auch noch nie im März los. Da spielen Wetter und Wasser bei uns i.d.R. nicht mit.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hi Lajos,
> ich war auch noch nie im März los. Da spielen Wetter und Wasser bei uns i.d.R. nicht mit.
> Gruß
> Steff



Hallo,

das ist richtig, oft ist es ja Anfang April noch grenzwertig.
Aus jeden Fall habe ich aus Schonzeitfrust schon meinen Österreich- und Slowenienurlaub für 2018 festgelegt.

Petri Heil

Lajos

PS. Jetzt gehts halt vermehrt auf Hecht (Spinnfischen)


----------



## Skott (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Drunja, feine Fische#6


----------



## Drunja (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Skott schrieb:


> Petri Drunja, feine Fische#6



Dankeschön.  In zwei Wochen beginnt auch bei uns die Schonzeit.


----------



## Michael_05er (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nachdem ich hier lange nur mitgelesen habe muss ich zum Ende der Saison auch mal was schreiben. Mein Vereinsgewässer ist ein kleiner Bach in der Nordpfalz, in dem es Bachforellen bis über 50cm geben soll. Die Kunst ist, die richtigen Stellen zu finden. geschätzte 75% des Baches sind etwa knöcheltief, man muss also nach den kurzen, tief ausgespülten Stellen suchen, in denen dann Fische stehen können. Außerdem ist alles ziemlich zugewuchert. Richtig auszuwerfen traue ich mich fast nie, trotz 1,80m-Rute landet der Köder häufiger im Gebüsch als im Bach. Eine Rutenspitze hab ich auch schon geköpft... Es gilt also, den Köder vorsichtig ins Wasser zu bringen und dann zu schauen, dass er an die richtige Stelle treibt. Auch herausfordernd und spannend!

Im Ort gibt es noch einen "Nebenzufluss" zu unserem Bach, also quasi einen noch kleineren Bach. Im Sommer ist er mehrmals kurz davor, auszutrocknen und führt nur noch in einigen tieferen "Pfützen" unterhalb kleiner Schwellen Wasser. Wie jeder Angler habe ich immer mal wieder einen Blick hineingeworfen, wer kennt diesen Reflex nicht? Ein, zwei kleine Fische hab ich auch weghuschen gesehen. In den letzten Wochen habe ich dann aber mal im Dunkeln beim Gassigang mit den Hunden mit der Kopflampe ins Wasser geleuchtet und bin fast aus den Latschen gekippt. An drei Stellen waren einige Forellen jenseits der 25cm zu sehen, mehrere haben meiner Meinung nach auch die 30cm locker geknackt. Und das in einem kleinen Graben direkt vor der Haustür. Also richtig direkt, ich hab von der Hofeinfahrt fünf Meter zu laufen. Da musste ich vor der Schonzeit noch was wagen. Ein, zwei Versuche mit Mini-Jigs waren nicht erfolgreich, deswegen habe ich dann auf Dropshot umgesattelt. Streetfishing auf dem Dorf, sozusagen "Gassenangeln"  Etwas albern kommt man sich ja vor, mit Rute und Kescher am Straßenrand zu stehen und von Autofahrern und Fußgängern beäugt zu werden. Ein paar Kinder aus der Nachbarschaft haben auch zugeschaut.

Am Samstag abend hats dann tatsächlich geklappt, direkt am ersten "Spot" gabs eine 36er Bachforelle beim ersten "Wurf" nach etwa 5 Sekunden, im Verlauf des Abends noch eine kleinere und drei oder vier Fische, die ich im Drill verloren habe. Die anderen Forellen haben Glück gehabt, wenn sie über den Winter kommen versuche ich es im Frühjahr wieder. Wenn das editieren klappt, füge ich die Fotos vom Handy ein.
Grüße und Petri allen, die noch keine Schonzeit haben...
Michael

Edit: Die Bilder sind drin, aber gedreht. Leider bekomme ich es auch nach mehreren Versuchen nicht anders hin. Ich hoffe, niemand verrenkt sich den Hals


----------



## Steff-Peff (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Michael,
Petri zu den Bafos. Ist schon erstaunlich, was für Exemplare in so manchem Kleinstgewässer stecken #6
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Deep Down (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Toller Bericht! Danke, man ist irgendwie dabei!


----------



## Seele (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das macht sicher Spaß dort. Ich liebe kleine Bäche und man wundert sich immer wie die Forellen dort überleben können. Aber gerade durch den geringen Angeldruck geht das oftmals besser als im größeren Gewässer.


----------



## Skott (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin,

ich war gestern auch noch mal los und konnte in der Wupper
10 Bachforellen und 1 Meerforelle fangen.
Das war eine richtig gute "Sternstunde"!
Mitgenommen habe ich die abgebildete 44er Bafo zum Räuchern.


----------



## renrök (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Zum Abschluss der Forellensaison schenkte mir Petrus heute noch diese 46-cm-Schönheit.


----------



## Seele (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Leider nur ne Refo erwischt, dafür ist mir eine meiner kleinen Bafos auf den Zopf gesprungen, hat ihn aber zum Glück nicht richtig gepackt. Aber ist immer ein schönes Erlebnis wenn man merkt, dass man was richtig macht.


----------



## Steff-Peff (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri euch allen zu den tollen Fischen #6 
Jetzt dürfte so langsam auch bei den letzten die Schonzeit eingeläutet werden, oder ?
Aber die Zeit kann genutzt werden, die Fliegenvorräte aufzustocken und das Tackle mal wieder zu pflegen.

Cheers 
Steff


----------



## Seele (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Refo und Äsche haben bis Dezember offen und am eigenen Bach ----> da bin ich Chef


----------



## Steff-Peff (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Chef, da hast Du Glück #6
Unsere Strecke ist auch bis 31.12. auf 
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Krabat_11 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Eine typische Schonzeitköderfrage, nur anders gestellt:
Ich gehe an einem großen Fluß Forellen angeln (Spinnfischen), es gibt welche aber wenig. Kontakt habe ich eigentlich nur im Frühjahr, oder im Herbst. Im Herbst nur auf Wobbler (Bullhead oder Hornet) im Frühjahr nur auf Gufi. Und es liegt nicht daran, dass ich nicht probieren tät. Allerdings ist das Design sehr natürlich, eigentlich alles Bafo oder Refo Muster oder braun/beige. Nix Firetiger, rosa, pink oder weiß.  Was sind Eure Erfahrungen, welcher Köder fängt wann am besten.
Blinker und Spinner bislang Fehlanzeige. Ist der Zopf eine Idee, die ich über den Winter reifen lassen sollte?

Vielen Dank für Eure Ideen und TL
Hauke


----------



## Seele (22. November 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Zopf ist immer ne Idee wenn er in dem Gewässer wenig gefischt wird. Was auch definitiv funktionieren wird sind Fliegen und Streamer, wobei ein Zopf ja auch nur ein Bleikopfstreamer ist. 
Kann es sein, dass sich die Forellen im Sommer an schattige oder tiefe Stellen verzipfeln und du dort nicht fischt oder nicht hin kommst?


----------



## Krabat_11 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Seele schrieb:


> Zopf ist immer ne Idee wenn er in dem Gewässer wenig gefischt wird. Was auch definitiv funktionieren wird sind Fliegen und Streamer, wobei ein Zopf ja auch nur ein Bleikopfstreamer ist.
> Kann es sein, dass sich die Forellen im Sommer an schattige oder tiefe Stellen verzipfeln und du dort nicht fischt oder nicht hin kommst?


Im Sommer wird das Wasser schnell mal 20°C warm und dann halte ich mich eigentlich an die schnell fließenden Stellen. Und das sind weder die tiefen noch die schattigen Stellen. An den tiefen Stellen ist das Wasser eher ruhig, dafür aber auch mal schattig. Werde ich in 2018 testen.
Die Flußmitte ist aber in der Tat unerreichbar für einen Uferangler.
Zu der unterschiedlichen Fängigkeit von Ködern, gibt es dazu Ideen hier im Forum?

Gruß und TL
Hauke


----------



## Seele (23. November 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ein Köder fängt immer nur so gut wie du damit umgehen kannst und wie viel Vertrauen du in ihn hast. 
Bei mir fangen Gummis zum Beispiel ganz schlecht, aber ich hab auch wenig Vertrauen darin und fische sie nur relativ selten. 
Probier einfach weiter, irgendwann knackst du den Code und dann fängst du konstant.


----------



## Krabat_11 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Na ja, meine Favoriten habe ich schon (Bullhead, Hornet, Easy Shiner, alles >5cm und Naturfarben). Nur habe ich den Eindruck im Sommer passt das nicht. Da ist dann wohl mal nen Zopf dran, oder was in knalligen Tönen. Aber da geht es mir eigentlich wie Seele mit den Gummis....
Ach ja >5cm wegen Schonmaß 50cm und alles darunter ist eigentlich Kormoran, Hecht und Wallerfutter


----------



## -Zeppelin- (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey Leute, komme wegen ner ähnlichen Frage her, liegt scheinbar wirklich am Winter.

Ich angle wahnsinnig gerne mit Uglies, aber möchte mein Sortiment bisschen erweitern.

Gesucht wäre was bis max. 6cm, vor allem für bisschen mehr Strömung zum leicht flussaufwärts werfen und bauchig zurück holen, also sollte mit verschiedenen Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten zurecht kommen und nicht zu schnell kippen, auch mit Einzelhaken. Gewicht so ab 6g, Design eher  natürlich, Schneider & Barsch funktionieren hier immer.
Kann auch gerne was zweiteiliges sein, hatte ich noch nicht.

Danke euch!


----------



## crisis (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Preis-Leistungssieger ist da für mich Rapalas Count Down 5. Gibt's in vielen Dekoren. Super finde ich, dass man damit gezielt in unterschiedlichen Tiefen angeln kann. Wenn's etwas teurer sein darf probier mal von Illex den Tiny Fry. Farbwahl ist da allerdings nicht so üppig.


----------



## jagarou (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Was für eine taktik habt ihr jetzt direkt nach der schonzeit?große Köder,kleine Köder?eher Wurm oder doch Kunstköder?Den Köder langsam und tief?erzählt mal bischen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seele (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wurm gibts eh nie, da viel zu viele Fische verangelt werden. Meiner Meinung nach ist der Köder jetzt eher zweitrangig, die Fische haben Hunger. Dennoch greif ich jetzt gerne auf den Forellenzopf zurück, da gerade buschige Varianten eher von den richtig guten Fischen genommen werden und die Kleinen damit selten hängen bleiben. Auch haben viele Bäche im Frühjahr einen höheren Wasserstand und dafür ist der Zopf natürlich ideal geeignet.


----------



## Reg A. (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wo ist denn die Bachforelle jetzt schon wieder frei? Meines Wissens nach endet die Schonzeit für die Rotgetupften frühestens am 15.02. (Hamburg, Niedersachsen) |kopfkrat


----------



## renrök (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

In NRW gehts am 16. März los.

Und wie zuvor bereits schon von jemanden geschrieben: NUR mit Kunstködern. Ansonsten werden zu viele kleine Forellen verangelt.


----------



## Seele (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Wo ist denn die Bachforelle jetzt schon wieder frei? Meines Wissens nach endet die Schonzeit für die Rotgetupften frühestens am 15.02. (Hamburg, Niedersachsen) |kopfkrat



Das ist in 5 Tagen...


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Seele schrieb:


> Das ist in 5 Tagen...



wie die Zeit vergeht|bigeyes


----------



## Kaka (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bald gehts wieder los. Juhu. Neues Gerät ist auch am Start. Bachforellenpirsch, wie habe ich dich vermisst. 















Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jagarou (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sehr schöne Rute!
Also bis jetzt haven wir den Zopf,werde ich mir auch npch zulegen.
Mein Repartpoire sehr ihr auf dem Bild.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Noch sind ein paar Wobbler mit Drilling,aber nichtmehr lange,die Einzelhaken sind unterwegs.


----------



## Seele (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Was immer geil kommt sind Koppenimitate. Forellen sind einfach komplett verrückt drauf. Sowas läuft das Ganze Jahr. Ob als Forellenzopf, Schaumstoffkoppe, Gummi oder als Fliege, hauptsache es hüpft in kleinen Sprüngen über den Grund.


----------



## jagarou (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Seele schrieb:


> Was immer geil kommt sind Koppenimitate. Forellen sind einfach komplett verrückt drauf. Sowas läuft das Ganze Jahr. Ob als Forellenzopf, Schaumstoffkoppe, Gummi oder als Fliege, hauptsache es hüpft in kleinen Sprüngen über den Grund.


Da es bei uns ganz viele koppen gibt muss ich das mal probieren.habe letztes jahr kaum über grund gejiggt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Steff-Peff (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die Fliegendosen sind voll. Am 01.03. geht´s los, wenn Wasser und Wetter mitspielen.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Reg A. (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Seele schrieb:


> Das ist in 5 Tagen...



Danke, rechnen kann ich auch, alter Mathestreber  

Ich hab mir schon gedacht, dass jagarou das so gemeint hat. Restzweifel blieben aber bei seiner Formulierung "jetzt direkt nach der schonzeit". Daher meine Nachfrage.


----------



## ado (1. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Saisonstart bei -10 Grad - es gibt bestimmt gemütlicheres, aber ich konnte mich mit einer 41er Bafo entschneidern


----------



## Christian.Siegler (1. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri. Bei den Temperaturen!! Respekt.


----------



## Marcoallround (1. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri!! bei uns gehts leider erst am 16. Los, die vorfreude steigt... Gewässer noch vor saisonstart neu erkunden und dann die grossen aus den tiefen stellen holen!!!:vik:
Grüsse


----------



## Forelle74 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an alle Fänger.
@jagarou
In deiner Box sehe ich einige Gummi twister/jigs.
Gehen die bei euch gut auf Forellen?
Hab noch nie eine mit sowas gefangen.
Nur Barsche und Hecht.
Streamer sind der Hit.
Einfach mit nem Zwickblei an die UL .
Koppen hab ich auch aber noch nie probiert. 
Muss ich mal testen.


Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marcoallround (1. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey 
Ich bin zwar nicht jagarou aber bei mir am Bach und auch am Fluss funktionieren Gummis gut, ich denke auch aus diesem Grund dass bei und sehr viel gefischt wird ( im Bach/kleiner Fluss auf einer strecke von etwa 10 Kilometern wenn überhaupt waren es vom 16.3-30.9 rund 3500 stunden)aber halt praktisch nie mit Gummis.Da werden die Fische halt sehr scheu.
Auch an den Bergbächen soll der Gummi super funktionieren. 
Grüsse Marco


----------



## jagarou (1. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also Twister funktioniert gut und der Hit ist der Kleine Gunki Tipsy S

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Forelle74 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Marcoallround schrieb:


> Hey
> Ich bin zwar nicht jagarou aber bei mir am Bach und auch am Fluss funktionieren Gummis gut, ich denke auch aus diesem Grund dass bei und sehr viel gefischt wird ( im Bach/kleiner Fluss auf einer strecke von etwa 10 Kilometern wenn überhaupt waren es vom 16.3-30.9 rund 3500 stunden)aber halt praktisch nie mit Gummis.Da werden die Fische halt sehr scheu.
> Auch an den Bergbächen soll der Gummi super funktionieren.
> Grüsse Marco



Trotzdem, danke für deine Antwort
Gebirgsbäche ham wir grad ned,unsere Fließgewässer  sind aber meist auch nicht allzu groß.
Wir haben kurze überfischte, aber auch längere und kaum befischte Bäche.
Bis auf nem Test in nem Besatzteich hab ich noch nie ne Forelle mit "Twistern" gefangen.

Wird wohl mal Zeit wieder  welche zu testen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mir wars zu kalt. Am WE soll es deutlich wärmer werden und bis dahin halte ich es auch noch aus |rolleyes
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Forelle74 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke für den Tip Jagarou


----------



## Dachfeger (1. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns sind in den Salmonidengewässern Gummis nicht gestattet. Ebenso Auftriebskörpeer und Naturköder.
Erlaubt sind nur:
Zitat(Beim Spinnangeln in Salmonidengewässern dürfen nur 
künstliche Spinnköder oder Wobbler mit 
einem Drilling verwendet werden. In Salmonidengewäs
sern ist die Benutzung der Wasserkugel oder 
anderer Auftriebskörper nicht gestattet, ebenso ist
 der Einsatz von Ködern aus Weichplastik bzw. 
Gummi verboten.
Beim Spinn- und Flugangeln in Salmonidengewässern i
st jeder Zusatz von natürlichen Ködern 
unzulässig.)


----------



## Lil Torres (1. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



jagarou schrieb:


> Also Twister funktioniert gut und der Hit ist der Kleine Gunki Tipsy S
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



welche köpfe fischst du da?? 3,8cm ist ja echt winzig... :q


----------



## Seele (2. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So nen zurückhaltenden Saisonstart hatten wir schon lang nicht mehr hier im Board. 
War denn trotz schlechter Bedingungen nur einer draußen? 

Ich schone meine Fischlein noch etwas, die sind ziemlich abgemagert vom Winter. Wobei der ja nicht sehr streng war, also ist mit wenig Ausfällen zu rechen, das ist schon mal positiv.


----------



## jagarou (2. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns geht es erst am Wochenende los.
Bei den Tipsys fische ich Kamatsu micro Jigheads.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## renrök (2. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Noch zwei Wochen, dann gehts hier los.
Bin mal gespannt. Hier war von Mitte Oktober bis in den Januar durchgehend Hochwasser. Das Flussbett witd sich bestimmt ordentlich verändert haben.


----------



## Lajos1 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Seele schrieb:


> So nen zurückhaltenden Saisonstart hatten wir schon lang nicht mehr hier im Board.
> War denn trotz schlechter Bedingungen nur einer draußen?
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Seele (2. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Seele schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So nen zurückhaltenden Saisonstart hatten wir schon lang nicht mehr hier im Board.
> ...


----------



## hechtomat77 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Zum Thema Gummis am Bach....
Ich Fische gerne den Lunker City Fin S am Illex Straight Jig Head.


----------



## grubenreiner (2. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Seele schrieb:


> So nen zurückhaltenden Saisonstart hatten wir schon lang nicht mehr hier im Board.
> War denn trotz schlechter Bedingungen nur einer draußen?



Ich würde ja, aber Eisfischen is verboten am Forellenbach, was anderes aber derzeit nicht möglich.

Thema Gummis:

LunkerCity Fat Grubster in pink glitter und 4cm war mein absoluter Abräumer letztes Jahr.
Hellgies in dunkelbraun glitter funktioniert bei klarem Wasser Super, zumindest bei mir.
Jigköpfe nehme ich nicht. anköderung am Offsethaken mit Bleischrot davor aus Kosten und Hängergründen.


----------



## jagarou (2. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Guck mal bei Ebay.Die Kamatsu jigs sind sehr günstig

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lil Torres (2. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



jagarou schrieb:


> Guck mal bei Ebay.Die Kamatsu jigs sind sehr günstig
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



danke dir!! #6


----------



## crisis (2. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Die Bayern habens gut. In Hessen müssen wir noch 4 Wochen ausharren. Aber dann!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Seele schrieb:


> So nen zurückhaltenden Saisonstart hatten wir schon lang nicht mehr hier im Board.
> War denn trotz schlechter Bedingungen nur einer draußen?



Vorm 1. April geh ich nie, eher noch deutlich später. Will ja Bachforellen fangen und nicht nur irgendeinen Kopf wo noch ein bissel Schwanz dran hängt .


----------



## Seele (2. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Vorm 1. April geh ich nie, eher noch deutlich später. Will ja Bachforellen fangen und nicht nur irgendeinen Kopf wo noch ein bissel Schwanz dran hängt .




#6 richtige Einstellung


----------



## Hannes.N (2. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei mir am Bach der ultimative Gummi: Fish Arrow Flash J Pintail am Spline Rig gefischt...   beste farbe Ayu.

Ich lass meine Forellen aber auch noch, bis sie sich etwas von den aktuellen Temperaturen erholt haben...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G870F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nacktangler (2. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Auch in Bayern teilweise erst ab 01.04. 

Ich benutze eine Art Mini-Forellenzopf. Schafwolle mit einem Blei an einen langschenkligen Haken klemmen. Fängt gut, auch auf Döbel. Die Wolle sammel ich vom Stacheldrahtzaun an den Schafweiden, ist also naturgefettet und sieht im Wasser super aus, wie ein kleines weisses Wölkchen.


----------



## Forelle74 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Coole Idee mit dem Schaf [emoji106]
Wäre ich nie draufgekommen.
Wisst ihr obs einen Thread für Bachangler gibt?.
Natürlich nicht diesen hier. 
Meine mehr wo man alles reinhaun kann speziell für Angeln am Bach.
Montagen,tackle und so weiter. 
Gerade auch Weisfische und mehr.
Eher so ein Stammtisch für Bachangler. 
Hier gehts ja speziell um Bachforellen.
Wenns keinen gibt fändet ihr es gut so einen aufzumachen? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich kenne keinen. Fänd ich interessant, schließlich gibts nicht nur Bachforellen, die man im Bach fangen kann.


----------



## Forelle74 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke für deine Info.
Hab einen eröffnet.
Da kann man auch 100 Gummifische Posten ohne das es offtopic wird

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4801457#post4801457


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nacktangler schrieb:


> Auch in Bayern teilweise erst ab 01.04.




Vereinsintern geregelt 

Aber derzeit egal ... minus 12 Grad heute an Amper und Isar ... da gehe ich nicht rein


----------



## jagarou (4. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

So heute das 1. Mal draußen gewesen.Leider hatte ich keinen Erfolg.Von 10 Vereinskollegen wurde nur ein Saibling gefangen.Ist wohl noch zu früh.Bis zum nächsten Wochenende wird es hoffentlich besser. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Forelle74 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi,
Bin grad zurück von einem unserer Vereinsgewässer.
Konnte nen Saibling und eine Bafo überlisten. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri


----------



## jagarou (4. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Top genährt die Fischis!Petri Heil

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael_05er (4. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri! Ich muss noch knapp zwei Wochen warten. Muss vorher noch ein bisschen einkaufen, will mir eine kurze Rute für Dropshot holen. Bei dem ganzen Geäst hat das sonst keinen Sinn... 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seele (4. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri, dann kanns ja jetzt los gehen mit den Fangmeldungen. Bin schon gespannt was wir dieses Jahr alles zu Gesicht bekommen.


----------



## Deep Down (4. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri!

Könnte hier wieder übel werden. 
Seen und Teiche waren zu und die Bäche leider noch offen!


----------



## grubenreiner (5. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Saisonstart geglückt. sind beeindruckend gut in Form.


----------



## Forelle74 (5. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Saisonstart geglückt. sind beeindruckend gut in Form.


Schön.[emoji4]
Petri[emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seele (5. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Fancy Bild, Petri.


----------



## Michael_05er (5. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Toller Fisch! 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## renrök (5. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri.
Super Start in die Saison!


----------



## Deep Down (6. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne Rotgetupfte! Petri zum Saisoneinstieg!


----------



## Krabat_11 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute los, auf guten Rat von Seele habe ich mir 2 Forellenzöpfe 10g, 7cm, mit roten Wollfäden besorgt. Was anderes hatte ich nicht dabei. Ich fische an einem großen Fluß mit wenig, aber großen Bafos. So früh in der Saison hatte ich wenig Hoffnung, aber es musste sein, Wetter gut und morgen gehts in Ferien.
Auf den Zopf hat es in der Tat Bisse gegeben, aber eben nur Bisse. Eigentlich schon mehr als erwartet, aber wenn eine hängen geblieben wäre, es hätte mich gefreut.
Ich meine inzwischen den Grund gefunden zu haben, es könnten die Wollfäden sein. Die hängen nach 3-5 Würfen ziemlich fest am Widerhaken und zwar so, dass ein Fisch nur schwer hängen bleibt, selbst ein harter Anschlag hat nicht geholfen...
Irgendjemand hier, der das kennt?
Können die Fäden ab?
Beim nächsten Versuch drücke ich den Wiederhaken an. Die paar Bafos in 2017 sind auch alle am Schonhaken rausgekommen. Warum komme ich eigentlich jetzt erst auf die Idee? #c


----------



## Seele (8. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Meine haben keine Fäden drin, finde ich sinnfrei, die fangen keinen Fisch mehr, da mach ich lieber mehr Fell rein.
Ob das wirklich dein Problem war, wage ich allerdings schwer zu bezweifeln. 
Fischen mit dem Forellenzopf gibt massiv Bisse, mehr als sonst, aber man hakt auch oft weniger Fische, gerade am Anfang.  
Abhilfe schafft der richtige Abstand zwischen Haken und Zopf selber. 

Auch ein Tipp, warte doch mal bisschen mit dem Anschlag, die Forellen spucken den Köder oft nicht gleich aus sondern behalten ihn lang im Maul. Ist schließlich kein Kunststoff sondern Naturfell.


----------



## Krabat_11 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Seele schrieb:


> Meine haben keine Fäden drin, finde ich sinnfrei, die fangen keinen Fisch mehr, da mach ich lieber mehr Fell rein.
> Ob das wirklich dein Problem war, wage ich allerdings schwer zu bezweifeln.
> Fischen mit dem Forellenzopf gibt massiv Bisse, mehr als sonst, aber man hakt auch oft weniger Fische, gerade am Anfang.
> Abhilfe schafft der richtige Abstand zwischen Haken und Zopf selber.
> ...



Ich bin eher der faule Käufer und nicht der Bastler.... aber eine Schere habe ich 
Was ist der "richtige Abstand"? Ich habe den Haken so montiert, dass er hinten gut rausschaut.
Und im Ernst, die behalten die Haare im Maul? Wie eine Koppe oder Grundel fühlt sich das aber auch nicht gerade an, oder?


----------



## Seele (9. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Den richtigen Abstand musst du testen. Beißen ja auch nicht jedes mal gleich. Manchmal wuchten sie ihn volley weg, manchmal beißen sie nur vorsichtig hinten rein. 
Nein fühlt es sich natürlich nicht an, aber schmeckt nicht chemisch und ist nicht hart. Ich hatte öfters schon, dass der Zopf längere Zeit im Maul gehalten wurde. Allerdings darf da natürlich kein Zug auf der Schnur sein.


----------



## Krabat_11 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Seele schrieb:


> Den richtigen Abstand musst du testen. Beißen ja auch nicht jedes mal gleich. Manchmal wuchten sie ihn volley weg, manchmal beißen sie nur vorsichtig hinten rein.
> Nein fühlt es sich natürlich nicht an, aber schmeckt nicht chemisch und ist nicht hart. Ich hatte öfters schon, dass der Zopf längere Zeit im Maul gehalten wurde. Allerdings darf da natürlich kein Zug auf der Schnur sein.



Nun, in beiden Fällen wäre der Haken im Maul gewesen...
Egal, die Fäden kommen mal raus, Hake vielleicht etwas dichter an den Kopf - jetzt erstmal Urlaub und in 2 Wochen geht es wieder ans Wasser.


----------



## Seele (9. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja gut, wenn der Haken schon IM Maul ist dann liegt's sehr sicher am Haken selber.


----------



## Steff-Peff (9. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Saisonstart geglückt. sind beeindruckend gut in Form.



Hallo grubenreiner,
was ne Granate #6. 
Meine waren am Samstag nur < 26 cm.


----------



## Seele (10. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mich hat's dann heute doch nicht mehr im Haus gehalten. Wollte nur ganz kurz schauen ob überhaupt was geht und beim 2. Wurf kam dann gleich ne kleinere Refo unter der Wurzel hervor. Wohl genährt, so dass ich beschloss noch etwas weiter zu fischen. 
Eine dreiviertel Stunde tat sich dann gar nichts mehr und plötzlich an einer ganz unscheinbaren Stelle bekam einen Biss. Es war tatsächlich eine Bachforelle. Leider blieb ich aber nach der Forelle nur 2. Sieger und sie konnte sich befreien. 
Top motiviert nach diesem Biss, bin ich dann doch noch wider erwarten etwas weiter Bachab, mehr aus Freude an der angenehmen Wärme als wegen des Angelns. 
Da es an diesem Abschnitt für den Wobbler zu flach wurde, wechselte ich doch noch auf einen Forellenzopf. Wie sich nach 5min herausstellte war das genau die richtige Wahl. Zunächst dachte ich an einen Hänger, aber als der Hänge plötzlich einen vorsichtigen Kopfschlag machte, setzte ich zügig den Anhieb und die wilde Fahrt begann. Nach einem fantastischen Drill an der 5g Spinrute konnte ich eine wunderbar gezeichnete Regenbogenforelle landen. Mit ihren 52cm ist sie eine der größten Vertreter im Bach und ganz oben an der Nahrungskette angesiedelt. 
Besser hätte der Saisonstart nicht laufen können.


----------



## -Zeppelin- (10. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wegen Hiltenfingen:
Angelst du dann eigentlich an der Wertach oder was ist das?
Fahr da im Allgäu öfter dran lang und denk mir immer wieder dass das eigentlich ein top Gewässer sein müsste.


----------



## Seele (10. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nein ist mein eigenes Bacherl


----------



## Sicmatron (11. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mein start in die Saison war verhalten am Saisonstart bei -13 °C nur einen Fisch kurz haken können, dann war er wieder weg. Nach 20 Minuten wieder denselben Fisch angeworfen dann hing er ganze 8 Sekunden und wieder weg. Eine Woche später dann noch eine schöne ~30 cm Bafo haken und landen können.
Gestern, dann die Überraschung eine 43`er extrem gut ernährt und komplett silbern. Siehe Bild #h


----------



## Deep Down (11. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri, wirklich ein schöner Topfisch!


----------



## hecht99 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War gestern auch mal los aber wie es aussieht haben die Fische bei uns den Winter nicht all zu gut überstanden. Gab 3 wunderschön gezeichnete Forellen zwischen ca. 20 und 30 aber so schlanke hab ich noch nie! gesehen oder gefangen.
 Muss wohl die Strecke unterhalb der Ortschaft probieren, da stauben die Forellen nämlich eher mal was zu fressen ab und sind dort vielleicht etwas besser im Saft


----------



## Lajos1 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

ich muss leider noch etwas warten mit dem Fang von Forellen.
Umso mehr hat es mich gefreut, dass an einem unserer Forellengewässer ein befreundeter Jäger in den letzten Wochen schon 88 Kormorane geschossen hat :q .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MarkusZ (13. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> , dass an einem unserer Forellengewässer ein befreundeter Jäger in den letzten Wochen schon 88 Kormorane geschossen hat :q .
> 
> Lajos



Ob das ein Grund zur Freude ist?  Was muss dann an dem Bach wohl insegasmt los gewesen sein?

Ich würde mich da eher freuen, wenn der Jäger gar nicht erst so viele vergrämen müsste.

Allerdings immer noch besser als ohne Vergrämung zuschauen zu müssen, wie die Viecher den Bach leeräumen.

Wichtiger wäre, dass die Bestände insgesamt reguliert würden und deutlich weniger schwarze Vögel nachwachsen würden.

Da scheint die neue Umweltministerin allerdings ganz anderer Ansicht zu sein.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Ob das ein Grund zur Freude ist?  Was muss dann an dem Bach wohl insegasmt los gewesen sein?
> 
> Ich würde mich da eher freuen, wenn der Jäger gar nicht erst so viele vergrämen müsste.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

das Problem wurde erst gravierend , als vor knapp drei Wochen die Stillgewässer in der Gegend zufroren und da für die Vögel nichts mehr zu holen war.
Die neue Umweltministerin juckt uns in Bayern nicht, wir haben eine sehr anglerfreundliche Kormoranverordnung#h.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Steff-Peff (13. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Seele,
das ist ja ne echte Bilderbuch-Rainie #6

Hallo Sicmatron,
auch Dir fettes Petri zur Fario

Gruß
Steff


----------



## renrök (16. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute auch hier *endlich* Start in die neue Saison.
Spinner und Wobbler wurden von Forellen allerdings links liegen gelassen.
Vermutlich schlug der Temperatursturz den Farios auf den Magen.
Zudem machte Hochwasser das Angeln schwer. Ständig hing Kraut, Laub oder anderes Treibgut am Köder.
Um es kurz zu machen: Schneider!
Schön war es trotzdem!!!


----------



## Marcoallround (16. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hey 
bei mir gabs auch nichts,9 Stunden erfolgloses Angeln mit einem verschlafenem Biss.
Auch bei andern Angler nicht wie mir ein Fischereiaufseher bestätigte auf rund 50 Angler waren es 2 Forellen am morgen, über den Nachmittag kann ich leider nichts sagen. Aber die barben scheinen in fahrt zu kommen. 
Den Temperatursturz haben wir zum "glück erst morgen aber dann schneits sogar.
Also eigentlich wie jedes Jahr bei uns.... 
Grüsse und Petri heil euch allen.


----------



## Justhon (17. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo zusammen,

letztes Jahr hatte ich erwähnt, dass ich das Glück habe, einen eigenen Abschnitt eines kleinen Flusses mit ausgezeichnetem Forellenbestand zu pachten - vielleicht schaff ichs dieses Mal, mehr davon mit euch zu teilen. Ich lege einfach mal mit ein paar Worten zum heutigen Tag los.

Heute war also der Tag der Saisoneröffnung gekommen. Knackige -2°C und leichter Schneefall inklusive. Davon haben wir uns aber nicht abhalten lassen uns sind mit Spinn- und Fliegenrute losgezogen. Aufgrund mangelnder Übung und eingefrorenen Fingern, die das Unterfangen Fliegenfischen nicht unbedingt leichter machten, weihte ich das neue Jahr durch eine Opfergabe in Form einer nagelneuen Wooly Bugger ein - und wechselte dann ganz schnell zur Spinnrute. |uhoh:

Damit gabs insgesamt 3 Bachforellen und 2 Regenbogner zwischen 30 und 40cm, zwei verlorene Fische (darunter eine Ü50 Refo) und einige Fehlbisse und Nachläufer. Allesamt auf einen schwarz-gelben 2er Spinner. Auf Twister ging nichts.

Anbei ein paar Impressionen und euch einen guten Start in die Saison. 

VG
Justus

P.S.: regelmäßigere Fotos gibt's auf Instagram, Username: 'jusdah'. |wavey:


----------



## bombe20 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

da packt mich ein wenig der neid. ich muß noch bis ostersonntag warten.
petri!


----------



## renrök (17. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zum Fang#6

Ich hatte heut auch wieder einen schönen Tag im Sauerland.
Bei -6° und einem eiskalten Wind wurden die Finger ziemlich klamm. Dazu kam, dass die Rutenringe andauernd zugefroren waren.
Zumindest genug Ausreden - Fisch gabs keinen!


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gérade von der Isar zurückgekommen ... im Eiswasser zu Waten hat was, besonders wenn man die Skiunterwäsche nicht angezogen hat 

Keinen Fischkontakt gehabt, selbst an meinen besten HotSpots.


----------



## -Zeppelin- (17. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute war aber auch mieses Wetter... Isar wo?


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Marzling


----------



## Arne0109 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

JUSTHON
 Moinsen,
 sieht sehr Schönaus .
 Bitte mehr davon
 Beste Grüße
 Arne


----------



## Justhon (18. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke euch!

Ich war heute nochmal los und hatte einen Freund dabei - d.h. also vernünftigere Bilder.
Heute gabs 4 Bachforellen und eine Regenbogenforelle von ca 45cm, und eine Attacke von einer *wirklich* kapitalen Refo (60+) im tiefen Gumpen - die konnte ich leider nicht haken, aber bin trotzdem mehr als zufrieden.

VG
Justus


----------



## renrök (19. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri!


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wer geht denn bei dem Eiswetter noch raus?
Bin vom Samstagswaten noch gefroren


----------



## Lajos1 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wer geht denn bei dem Eiswetter noch raus?
> Bin vom Samstagswaten noch gefroren



Hallo,

die Frage stellt sich bei mir nicht, da bei uns (Verein) die Bachforelle erst ab 1. April auf ist|bigeyes.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fetter Angler (20. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein.Geiler Regenbogen-Trümmer @Seele.... Grüßle Fetty


----------



## ado (20. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ja es gibt die verrückten die auch bei dem Wetter raus gehen. 
Und es gab tatsächlich auch - neben vereisten Rutenringen - auch Fisch.


----------



## renrök (20. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sauber!
Petri!


----------



## Hering 58 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zum Fang


----------



## renrök (21. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute gab es dann auch den ersten Fischkontakt.
Auf den schwarz gelben Mepps knallte mir ein Kraftpaket von 65 cm.
War aber auch der einzige Biß, gab nur noch einen Nachläufer.


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri!


----------



## Bruno 01 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@ renrök

Erste Foto sieht Sie gewaltig aus !
Super Trutte
Petri #6


----------



## renrök (21. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Dank!
So einen Start in die Saison hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## Steff-Peff (21. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wow ! Fettes Petri !


----------



## Seele (22. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hefig Renrök, Petri. 


Ich wollte eigentlich paar Prototypen testen, aber das Wetter ist momentan einfach zu schlecht. Da eisen die dünnen Ringe sofort zu. Besesrung ist auch nicht wirklich in Aussicht, weil jetzt dann ein Schwung Hochwasser kommen wird.


----------



## fishhawk (22. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,



> Auf den schwarz gelben Mepps knallte mir ein Kraftpaket von 65 cm.



Petri, toller Fisch !

Haben die bei euch alle  keine roten Tupfen?

Spinner mit Einzelhaken erleichtert das Abhaken, oder?


----------



## renrök (22. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



> Haben die bei euch alle  keine roten Tupfen?


Doch, meistens sind die alle wunderschön gefärbt.
Diese fand ich auch erstaunlich farblos.



> Spinner mit Einzelhaken erleichtert das Abhaken, oder?


Einzelhaken sind hier vorgeschrieben. Und die meisten (ich ebenfalls) nehmen freiwillig Schonhaken.


----------



## Deep Down (22. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schönes Biest und toller Saisonbeginn! Petri!


----------



## -Zeppelin- (23. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri! 

Der schwarz-gelbe Mepps ist aber ein Gerät. Hab mich mit Mepps Einzelhaken Spinner vor einiger Zeit mal ganz gut eingedeckt, aber fang fast ausschließlich mit dem schwarz-gelben & nem Streamerspinner was. Der geht irgendwie immer.


----------



## Michael_05er (25. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei mir gab es nur zwei kleine und einen Döbel. Aber immerhin entschneidert und das schöne Wetter genossen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Michael !

Welcher Köder?


----------



## Michael_05er (25. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Doyo Micro Whale und Westin Megateez am Dropshot. Beide in 2", also eher Miniteez statt Megateez  

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

also eher Stillwasser ... oder gestraffte Leine mit Grundblei/Laufbleimontage im Gumpen, Rinne in Strömung?


----------



## Michael_05er (25. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kleiner Bach mit anständiger Strömung. An den tieferen Stellen ist es dann etwas ruhiger, aber mit 3g Blei bleibt die Montage selten liegen.
Die Fotos sind von vor zwei Wochen... 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

also treibend lassend

werde ich auch mal versuchen #6


----------



## Michael_05er (25. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War mein erster Versuch, aber ich finde die Köderpräsentation und -Kontrolle besser als wenn ich jiggen würde. Vielleicht versuche ich auch mal 5g Blei, das wäre mir für einen Jig definitiv zu schwer.

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Justhon (25. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo zusammen, Petri allen Fängern!

War heute bei traumhaftem Wetter und glasklarem Wasser auch nochmal los, diesmal mit der Fliege. Konnte zwei RF, eine BF und einige kapitale Äste landen. Da ich allein unterwegs war, gibts heute nur ein Bild vom Erfolgsköder.

Gegen Abend waren kaum noch Fische zu sehen, habe dann noch einige Würfe mit nem kleinen Spinner gemacht, da hingen allerdings nur drei untermassige Bachforellen.

VG Justus


----------



## Bilch (28. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

[FONT=&quot]Mein erster Angeltag in diesem Jahr. Es gab zwar "nur" RF, aber trotzdem erfolgreich. Und mein Nr. 1 Favorit für Forelle hat sich wieder bewiesen - Goldy Fighter (auf dem Bild die 4,5 g sinking Ausführung). Diese zwei waren erst der Anfang :q[/FONT]


----------



## renrök (28. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zum Saisonauftakt!


----------



## Justhon (28. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Guten Abend,

habe mich gestern ne Stunde bei strömendem Regen in den Bach gestellt. Die Forellen wollten scheinbar nicht, stattdessen hat eine 35er Äsche die schwarze Nymphe genommen. Kam natürlich umgehend zurück, da Schonzeit.

VG
Justus


----------



## crisis (29. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Am Sonntag dürfen wir endlich auch wieder ran. Kann's kaum erwarten!


----------



## Krabat_11 (29. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> Nun, in beiden Fällen wäre der Haken im Maul gewesen...
> Egal, die Fäden kommen mal raus, Haken vielleicht etwas dichter an den Kopf - jetzt erstmal Urlaub und in 2 Wochen geht es wieder ans Wasser.



Wollfäden sind gekürzt im Forellenzopf. Kein Vertüddeln mehr am Wiederhaken und die Fische hängen.
War allerdings eine Desillusionierungsübung. Die Fische waren zwar groß, aber keine Bafos, sondern Döbel. Aber immerhin, die Saison ist gestartet.


----------



## jagarou (29. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Na endlich hats mit der maßigen geklappt 39cm!
Der alte Spruch "Spinner geht immer" hat mal wieder recht.
Etliche kleine gingen noch auf einen Spoon.Eine Knapp maßige hat noch auf nen Crankbait gebissen.
Morgen wird bein Karfreitags Fischessen vom Verein geholfen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## renrök (30. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu der Schönheit!


----------



## Hann. Münden (30. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri !
Darf erst ab 1.4. auf Bafo  .


----------



## Deep Down (30. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ebenfalls ein Petri zur Bafo!

Nach dem heutigen Nachtfrost aber dann doch deutlich steigenden Temperaturen machte ich mich auch auf die Pirsch!
Steigende Temperaturen und noch ein leicht erhöhter Wasserstand könnten Fisch bringen.

Und tatsächlich gab es dann eine nette Bachschönheit mit 58cm.


----------



## Bruno 01 (30. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Deep Down

 Petri,starke Trutte #6


----------



## Seele (30. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wahnsinn Deep Down. Richtig geiler Fisch. Petri.


----------



## Bilch (30. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Deep Down

Toll, dass in deinen Gewässer so schöne Fische schwimmen |supergri
Petri!


----------



## Steff-Peff (30. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Allen ein fettes Petri ! 
Muß die Tage auch mal wieder los |rolleyes
Cheers
Steff


----------



## Deep Down (30. März 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke für die Petris.

Worum ich mehr Gedanken mache ist, dass nach 2 Jahren Eis auf den Seen und Teichen in den Bächen und Flüssen offenbar aufgrund des dadurch bedingten Einfalles des schwarzen Todes der Unterbau fehlt!


----------



## blumax (1. April 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

erster tag nach der schonzeit und den gleich eine 50er


----------



## Dachfeger (2. April 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute mit meinem Neffen(8) los. Natürlich Vorführeffekt. Nicht ein Biss. Wasserstand allerdings auch relativ hoch durch den abgeschmolzenen Schnee vom Samstag.
Nach unserer erfolglosen Suche noch zu nem Freund der beim Stippen war. Da gab es dann Fisch zu sehen dazu noch ein Eis und der Tag war gerettet. :q


----------



## jagarou (2. April 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gestern bei leicht ungemütlichem Wetter doch noch aufgerafft und mit Wurm und Pose diesen Fisch erwischt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## renrök (2. April 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri!


----------



## Justhon (12. April 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo zusammen,

zwei schöne Fänge von letzter Woche. Die kleinere ging auf Nymphe, die größere (ca 40cm) Biss beim ersten Wurf, nachdem ich von der Fliege auf die Spinnrute gewechselt hatte. 1er Mepps in silber.

VG
Justus


----------



## crisis (13. April 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Am letzten Wochenende endlich erfolgreich. Und das mit meiner PB Bafo von 46 cm aus diesem Bach.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. April 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Sauber. Petri.
46er ist doch schon ein toller Fisch. In meinen kleinen Bächen sind das die Topfische!

Bei mir hat's dieses Jahr noch gar nicht geklappt. Aber dieses Wochenende versuche ich es noch einmal. Der April ist bei uns immer noch sehr zäh!


----------



## Leech (13. April 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Sauber. Petri.
> 46er ist doch schon ein toller Fisch. In meinen kleinen Bächen sind das die Topfische!
> 
> Bei mir hat's dieses Jahr noch gar nicht geklappt. Aber dieses Wochenende versuche ich es noch einmal. Der April ist bei uns immer noch sehr zäh!



Bei uns haben die Trottas noch bis Mitte Mai Schonzeit.
Danach werden Sie dann mit Mini-Blinker im Schwarzwasser und der Fuhse attackiert. |evil:

EDIT: Super Forelle. Großes PETRI!


----------



## crisis (13. April 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke für die Glückwünsche. Die Bafos gehen bei uns noch gut, weil die ansonsten allgegenwärtigen Döbel noch keinen richtigen Kohldampf haben. Ansonsten sind die schneller als die Forellen am Köder.


----------



## Alexander2781 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri Heil allen Fängern, ich war gestern und heute los, gestern habe ich 2 gefangen, mit 32 und 33 cm, heute 1 mit 33 cm.

Köder: 1-er kupferner Mepps Aglia


----------



## Christian.Siegler (14. April 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri


----------



## -Zeppelin- (15. April 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri allen! Sieht ja schon richtig gut aus!

Bei uns geht's morgen endlich los, hoffe ich komm morgen Abend vielleicht noch für ein zwei Stunden los, sonst Dienstag.

@justhon

Was ist das für ne Berkley?

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Drunja (16. April 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri allen!! Schöne Fische auf den Fotos. Ich durfte dieses Jahr auch schon ein paar zum Fotoshooting überreden.


----------



## graysson (16. April 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

Ich angel mit einer 2-12g UL Spinnrute und FC als Hauptschnur an der Pegnitz (grob geschätzt ca. 10-20m breit). Bis jetzt habe ich meist 2-3er Spinner, 5-6cm Gummifische mit 3,5-5g Jigköpfen sowie 3-5g Wobbler (z.B. Tinyfry und Rapala Countdown etc.) ausprobiert.
Alles, was etwas tiefer läuft, bleibt nach ein paar mal auswerfen unter Wasser irgendwo hängen (da muss echt viel Müll im Wasser rumliegen oder Steine, zwischen denen der Köder sich verkeilt)

Mein Problem ist die Wurfweite besonders mit den kleineren Ködern. Mit denen komme ich nicht einmal über die Hälfte des Flusses. Sind z.B. 3er Spinner und knapp 10cm Wobbler/Gummifische zu groß? Weil diese Größen wären wesentlich einfacher zu werfen.

Ich war vorletzten Samstag draußen und hatte nur zwei Nachläufer (auf einen barschfarbigen Gummifisch und schwarzen 2er Spinner mit gelben Punkten), was schon eine enorme Verbesserung gegenüber sonst war, wenn ich nicht einmal Bisse/Nachläufer hatte. Meine einzige Forelle hatte ich an meinem allerersten Angeltag nach der Fischerprüfung...vor 2 Jahren. Seitdem nix mehr.

Wenn ich andere Angler an den gleichen Stellen sehe, haben die meist keine Probleme, etwas zu fangen. Es liegt also an mir und nicht am Gewässer. Am Besten war der Kollege, der an genau die Stelle kam, an der ich 2h vorher gestanden habe und beim ersten Wurf eine Forelle rausholt und dann weiterzieht.

Ganz zu doof zum Angeln scheine ich aber nicht zu sein, da ich beim Angelurlaub in der Heimat (Meckpom) keine Probleme habe, Hechte, Barsche oder Zander zu fangen.

Könnt ihr mir ein paar Tips zu Ködergröße/ -farbe etc geben?


----------



## Seele (16. April 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nein 3er Spinner sind gar kein Problem. Selbst größere werden von Forellen ab 30cm locker genommen. 
Meistens liegts aber dann nicht an den Ködern selber sondern eher an der Führung. Gerade unregelmäßige Führung weckt oft die Neugierde der Forellen, wenn sie auch dann mehr Probleme haben den Köder beim attackieren zu treffen  


@Drunja: 
Natürlich wie immer perfekte Bilder. Petri.


----------



## graysson (16. April 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Stahlvorfächer kann ich aber nehmen? Weil bei größeren Ködern steigt das Risiko, dass Hechte beißen. Mir ist im letzen Jahr ein 75er Hecht auf einen 7-8cm Popper am FC Vorfach eingestiegen. Das war ein Krampf den mit deinem 40er Kescher an Land zu bekommen. Zum Glück hat der Köder so gehakt, dass er nicht auf dem FC rumgekaut hat.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (16. April 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kann man machen. Muss ich in einigen Flüssen auch, da es dort ganz anständige Flusshechte gibt. Ich verwende da dünnes und geschmeidiges Titan.


----------



## Leech (16. April 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Kann man machen. Muss ich in einigen Flüssen auch, da es dort ganz anständige Flusshechte gibt. Ich verwende da dünnes und geschmeidiges Titan.



In unserem Forellengewässern gibt es nur kleine Hechte. Da kommt Hard Mono zum Einsatz.
Ansonsten immer mindestens mit dünnem Stahlvorfach zumindest vorgebunden an ein kurzes Flurocarbon-Vorfach.


----------



## Bilch (16. April 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



graysson schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir ein paar Tips zu Ködergröße/ -farbe etc geben?



 Ich habe eine 5-12 g Rute, mit der ich aber problemlos 2er Spinner und 3 g Wobbler 20 Meter weit werfen kann. Kann es an der Schnur liegen?


  @Seele hat da ganz recht. Bei Wobbler z.B. ein paar schnelle Kurbellumdrehungen und ein Stopp, wieder ein paar Umdrehungen und stopp usw. usw. Die Zahl der Umdrehungen muss aber auch variieren, einmal 3, einmal 5… Oder zieh den Wobbler mit der Rute und hol dann die Schnur ein, so dass der Wobbler in der Zeit an einer Stelle steht. Ähnlich wie beim Jiggen, nur das hier nicht nach oben, sondern an die Seite gezogen wird. Du kannst den Wobbler gerne auch etwas twitchen. Und auch bei Spinner kannst mal kurze Stopps machen.


----------



## Mikesch (17. April 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Bilch schrieb:


> Ich habe eine 5-12 g Rute, mit der ich aber problemlos 2er Spinner und 3 g Wobbler 20 Meter weit werfen kann. Kann es an der Schnur liegen?
> ...


Vermute ich auch, mit meiner 5-40gr-Rute schlenze ich einen 5gr-Wobbler so ca. 20 - 25 m, Fische aber in unserem Mischgewässer eine für Forellen relativ dicke Schnur mit feinem Stahlvorfach, damit auch gute Hechte gelandet werden können.


----------



## graysson (17. April 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke für die Tips. 

Meine Ausrüstung:
Rolle https://www.angelplatz.de/ryobi-ncrt-slam-800--ry0008
Rute https://www.angelplatz.de/greys-gr50-lure-5ft6in-2-12g--aug317
Schnur: 0,22er Stroft FC2 ohne Vorfach

Ich habe noch 0,08er Team Daiwa Schnur, die ich mal probieren wollte (dann aber mit einem 20-30cm Titanvorfach).
Vermutlich wird die Länge der Rute auch ein Grund für die geringere Wurfweite sein.

Als Köder werde ich dann die ganzen 2-3g Köder wieder aus der Box nehmen und nur noch 6g Spinner/Blinker, Gummifische mit 3,5-5g Jigkopf sowie die etwas schweren Wobbler (so um die 5-7g) verwenden.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (17. April 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Glaub mir, es liegt nicht wirklich an der Rute. Mit deiner Greys sollten auch die Köder unter 5 Gramm werfbar sein. 
Ich hatte selbst auch mal eine 1,60er Rute und keine Probleme mit leichten Ködern und Wurfweiten...
Teste wirklich mal eine dünne Geflochtene!


----------



## xcite1337 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



graysson schrieb:


> Danke für die Tips.
> 
> Meine Ausrüstung:
> Rolle https://www.angelplatz.de/ryobi-ncrt-slam-800--ry0008
> ...


Das Hauptproblem sehe ich mal wieder im  Marketinggag des Herstellers.  Mit der Herstellerangabe von 2g bis 12g geht die Schere vom optimalen Wurfgewicht viel zu weit auseinander. Die Rute wird sich bei 2g einfach nicht optimal aufladen, wenn sie eben auch 12 g abkann. Somit fehlt es da nicht bei leichten Ködern einfach an Weite. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bilch (17. April 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



xcite1337 schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem sehe ich mal wieder im  Marketinggag des Herstellers.  Mit der Herstellerangabe von 2g bis 12g geht die Schere vom optimalen Wurfgewicht viel zu weit auseinander. Die Rute wird sich bei 2g einfach nicht optimal aufladen, wenn sie eben auch 12 g abkann. Somit fehlt es da nicht bei leichten Ködern einfach an Weite.



 Das wird wahrscheinlich stimmen, aber das erklärt nicht warum es mit 5 g Bleiköpfen und 5 g Wobblern nicht funktioniert. Ein Grund für die geringe Wurfweite könnte aber auch die 800er Rolle sein, da sie eine ziemlich kleine Spule hat. All das zusammen und dazu noch die steife 0,22 FC Schnur.


----------



## Alexander2781 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

34-er Bafo, 1-er kupferner Mepps Aglia.


----------



## Nacktangler (20. April 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@graysson
Möglicherweise liegt es auch an der Wurftechnik  Ich jedenfalls war entsetzt, als ich mich zum ersten mal auf Video beim Werfen gesehen habe.... Man sieht sich halt selbst nicht...
Wirfst du quer zur Strömung? Versuch es doch mal mit/gegen Flussrichtung.


----------



## Drunja (20. April 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mittwoch hatte ich paar Stündchen Zeit und durfte neuen Köder testen, hier paar Bilder und ein kurzes Video.

https://youtu.be/FThF_UJBD3w


----------



## Christian.Siegler (20. April 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Super Drunja. Petri!
Interessanter Köder. Wie ist da so die Fehlbissquote?


----------



## Timo.Keibel (20. April 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri zu den schicken Salmoniden!


----------



## graysson (20. April 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Nacktangler schrieb:


> @graysson
> Möglicherweise liegt es auch an der Wurftechnik  Ich jedenfalls war entsetzt, als ich mich zum ersten mal auf Video beim Werfen gesehen habe.... Man sieht sich halt selbst nicht...
> Wirfst du quer zur Strömung? Versuch es doch mal mit/gegen Flussrichtung.



Meist quer zur Strömung, da hier in der Stadt die Pegnitz oft Bäume und Büsche bis ans Wasser ran stehen. 
Dadurch hängen die Äste manchmal vor einem bis zu einen Meter über dem Wasser. Da kann ich dann nur seitlich aus den Handgelenk den Köder waagerecht knapp über der Wasseroberfläche werfen. Da sind dann nur noch 5m Wurfweite drin.

An den paar schönen Stellen trampeln sich die Leute tot, da alles "touristisch" erschlossen ist. An manchen Stellen ist auch die Strömung so stark, dass der Köder innerhalb von ein paar Sekunden an einem vorbeizieht. Ich werde beim nächsten Mal etwas mehr Stellen abgrasen und nicht bloß an einer Stelle hocken. Wobei es schon etwas fies ist, wenn die Forelle 1-2m vor einem durch das Wasser hopst und einen auslacht, weil man sie nicht gefangen bekommt.

Aber vielen Dank an alle für ihre Ratschläge. 
So weiß ich wenigstens schon einmal, dass ich keine groben Fehler bei der Ausrüstung und Köderwahl gemacht habe. Der Rest muss dann irgendwie mit der Zeit und der Erfahrung kommen. 
Nur ohne Feedback in Form von Bissen hat man ja das Problem, dass man nicht weiß, was man falsch gemacht hat und es ändern kann. Da hilft dann nur noch fragen.


----------



## Drunja (20. April 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Christian, Timo, Petri Dank 


Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Super Drunja. Petri!
> Interessanter Köder. Wie ist da so die Fehlbissquote?


Christian, das kann ich jetzt noch nicht so genau sagen, war nur knapp zwei Stunden am Wasser, viele Bisse gab's auch nicht und ich habe zum ersten Mal diesen Köder gefischt, um genau zu sagen wie hoch die Fehlbissquote ist muss man etwas länger den Köder fischen und mit anderen vergleichen,oft beißen die Fische auch sehr vorsichtig.


----------



## Steff-Peff (20. April 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Drunja schrieb:


> Mittwoch hatte ich paar Stündchen Zeit und durfte neuen Köder testen, hier paar Bilder und ein kurzes Video.
> 
> https://youtu.be/FThF_UJBD3w




Wie immer ... #6


----------



## Christian.Siegler (20. April 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Drunja schrieb:


> Christian, Timo, Petri Dank
> 
> Christian, das kann ich jetzt noch nicht so genau sagen, war nur knapp zwei Stunden am Wasser, viele Bisse gab's auch nicht und ich habe zum ersten Mal diesen Köder gefischt, um genau zu sagen wie hoch die Fehlbissquote ist muss man etwas länger den Köder fischen und mit anderen vergleichen,oft beißen die Fische auch sehr vorsichtig.



Aha ok. Sieht auf jeden Fall gut aus, der Köderlauf...


----------



## renrök (20. April 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne Fische#6
Petri!


----------



## Drunja (24. April 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke Jungs!!! Ja Christian, der Köder läuft wirklich sehr gut, letzten Sonntag habe ich die Gummis auch an einem Forellenteich ausprobiert und sehr gut gefangen.


----------



## jagarou (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Also die letzten male ist mir immerwieder eine Dicke ausgestiegen.Entweder im Drill oder ich konnte den Biss nicht verwerten.(kleiner Gummi am Jig)Ich will jetzt mal auf Mono umsteogen und eehoffe mir dadurch eine bessere Ausbeute.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaka (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute auch mal wieder los. Einige verloren, aber ein bisschen was landete doch im Kescher.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,

ich hatte heute auch einen guten Tag hier in Österreich erwischt, so dass ich vor einer guten Stunde das Fischen einstellte. Genau gezählt habe ich nicht mehr, aber insgesamt (auch mit den Zwerglein) dürften es so um die 30 Fische gewesen sein.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## jagarou (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war am Wochenende an der Tauber,das 1. Watangeln.Hat echt Spaß gemacht so bis zum Bauch im Wasser!einen 30er Barsch und eine Regenbogenforelle mit 33 konnte ich landen.Mein Kumpel hatte irgendwie nur bei dem Döbeln Glück.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Drunja (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kaka, schöne Bilder, und auch die Rute, was für eine ist das?
Ich war am Freitag wieder paar Stunden unterwegs, konnte zwei schöne Fische landen, zwar keine Bachforellen aber auch schön.


----------



## Kaka (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi Drunja,

ist eine einteilige Palms Gallery. Habe sie früher mal hier vorgestellt. 

Erfahrungsbericht einer Forellenrute - Die Palms Gallery GTGS-58ML Minnow SP
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...de/board/showthread.php?t=307676&share_type=t


----------



## grubenreiner (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Saisonstart Nummer 2 nach Maß bzw. mit mehr Glück als  Verstand....neue persönliche Bestmarke bei Salmo Trutta Fario gesetzt,  trotz Bad-Hair-Day. 

Ich hatte zwar auch noch einige kleinere gefangen, das waren anhand der Brustflossen aber alles Satzeier, umso mehr freut es mich eine Alte aus dem Naturbestand überlistet zu haben.

 P.S. Es ist immer wieder beeindruckend wie  dämlich man auf Selbstauslöserbildern schauen kann, selbst wenn man  innerlich bis zum Rand voll ist mit Adrenalin und Serotonin.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zur neuen Bestmarke!!!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Toller Fisch. Coole Frisur :q Petri!


----------



## -Zeppelin- (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Weil es hier grad so ruhig ist, mal was im Vergleich:

Sind zwar keine Bafos, aber einem eine gesetzte und einmal eine die entweder natura ist oder zumindest schon deutlich länger schwimmt. Ganz interessant wenn man sich mal Verhältnis Flossengröße zu Umfang anschaut... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS: Fotos direkt vom Wasser sind hier bei uns sehr ungern gesehen, deswegen ginge das nur wenn wirklich weit und breit niemand ist.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Gruselig, viel zu eng gehalten vorm Einsetzen.
Der obere Fisch hat denselben Flossendefekt wie der untere, nur nicht in der Ausprägung wie unten.

Immerhin hast du das Exemplar oben vorm Hungertod bewahrt. Der hat ganz klar die Umstellung vom Futterautomaten ins Fließgewässer nicht gepackt und hätte es nicht mehr lange gemacht.

Petri heil und Guten Appetit.


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@Drunja, ich glaub die letzte Regenbogenforelle vom 2.5. kennt dich noch von früher.|supergri
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4823508&postcount=7045
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4819812&postcount=7032


----------



## glavoc (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri in die Runde!
Bin gestern endlich dieses Jahr mal los. Abends sollte gegrillt werden 
Gab dann Neckarforelle auf Twichbait^^
Küchenfoddo, weil für Grill.
Allen lg und schöne Fische


----------



## Noo (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zusammen,

Ich war nochmal mit der Trockenfliege unterwegs. Die Fische waren extrem aktiv. Ich hatte gut und gerne 15 Forellen am Haken. Die 38er Forelle wollte mit zum Essen, der 36er Döbel ist versehentlich wieder ins Wasser gefallen.

Schöne Grüsse,
Noo


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ich war gestern nach dem Abendessen noch für 1,5 h am Bach und habe Rehhaarsedges gewässert. Die Fische waren aktiv und letztlich hatte ich 10 Bafos und 1 Rainie. Wären sicher noch ein paar dazu gekommen, wenn nicht ein Biber einen riesen Radau veranstaltet hätte, da er sich nicht an mir vorbei getraut hatte.
Hab dann das Fischen eingestellt und er konnte passieren :m
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Seele (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei mir sind die Bafos auch endlich aufgewacht. Nachdem Anfangs eher die Refos dominiert haben und alle Bafos auch noch im Drill verloren gingen, stand es gestern beim kurzen Intermezzo 3:0 im Duell Bafo - Refo. 
Man sieht auch, dass diese nun voll aktiv sind und sich richtig den Ranzen voll fressen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

PETRI #r


Bei mir ist es derzeit flau, das Wetter schlägt denen wohl aufs Gemüt ...


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi Seele,
Petri zu den tollen Bafos ! Solche Größen sind bei uns selten.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Seele (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag von heute Nachmittag mit der Fliege. Das unglaublich daran ist, die Äsche habe ich innerhalb 1,5h zwei mal gefangen. War 1000% die Gleiche. Leider sieht man auf dem Foto das Laichkleid nicht so schön wie live. 
Gab zusätzlich noch eine gute Refo, die mir aber ziemlich unfreiwillig aus dem Kescher gehüpft ist und eine Bisse von kleinen Bafos. 

Fazit: Sehr geil


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das Gewässer sieht auch toll aus ! Scheint mit der Fliege gut befischbar zu sein.
Ich glaub, ich muß auch noch mal los #c


So long
Steff


----------



## Seele (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei dem Wasserstand ja. Czech Nymphing geht immer aber "richtiges" Fliegenfischen kann da recht schwierig sein.   

Ja raus mit dir, gerade jetzt am Abend ist das doch ein absoluter Traum, zumindest bei dem Wetter was wir hier momentan haben.


----------



## Drunja (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> @Drunja, ich glaub die letzte Regenbogenforelle vom 2.5. kennt dich noch von früher.|supergri
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4823508&postcount=7045
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4819812&postcount=7032



Petri in die Runde. |wavey:
Leichtzeit, das könnte sein, die ist mir letztes Jahr an der selben Stelle aus der Hand gerutscht. :q
Ich war am Sonntag, nach einer dreiwöchigen Pause, an meinem Bach unterwegs, konnte ein paar Schönheiten zum Fotoshooting überreden.:vik:


----------



## Martin Stephan (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wunderschöne Fische


----------



## Steff-Peff (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi Drunja,
Petri zu den phantastischen Trutten #6
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Drunja (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke Jungs!!!
Am Freitag, nach der Arbeit, durfte ich kurz ans Wasser, hier noch paar Fotos.


----------



## glavoc (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schicke Fotos und Fänge! Petri allen und Danke fürs einstellen.


----------



## Bilch (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Nachdem ich letzte Woche feststellte, dass das Jiggen eine sehr erfolgreiche Methode beim Forellenangeln sein kann, war ich heute Abend gezielt mit Gufi auf Forelle. Mit einem 10 cm Gufi konnte ich diese schöne 52 cm Refo überlisten


----------



## Steff-Peff (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri allen Fängern !


----------



## renrök (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Servus,
heute die neue Wathose getestet, und für tauglich befunden .


Mit den eigentlichen Zielfischen (Äsche) läufts zwar weiterhin mau, aber die Bachforellen bissen recht gut.
LG und Petri heil euch allen !


----------



## -Zeppelin- (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei den Bafos siehts nach wie vor recht bescheiden aus, dafür hat die Rute heute trotzdem einmal ordentlich geknallt...

Refo mit 54cm. Saisonziel für heuer erreicht und ein Wahnsinnsdrill...


----------



## Steff-Peff (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bin heute früh kurzentschlossen ans Wasser. Lief auf Trockene relativ gut, aber die Temperaturen sind mir persönlich einfach zu extrem.
Hoffe, dass es bald mal regnet und abkühlt.
Cheers
Stefan


----------



## renrök (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu der Schönheit!


Eigenartig; hier geht momentan auf Trockene nix.
Ne Nassfliege knapp unter der Oberfläche wird aber regelmäßg genommen.
Versteh einer die Fische;-)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Mußt als Animator zum Anfüttern  einfach regelmäßig mehr getrocknete Fliegen auf's Wasser streuen


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



renrök schrieb:


> Petri zu der Schönheit!
> 
> 
> Eigenartig; hier geht momentan auf Trockene nix.
> ...




 Ich hätte mit Nymphe oder Nassfliege sicher auch besser gefangen, es ist aber bei uns auch so, dass dieses Jahr fast nichts auf Trockene geht ;+ 

Daher habe ich die Chance genutzt, als ich ein paar steigende Fische ausgemacht habe. 

Ideal wäre wahrscheinlich ne kleine Spider gewesen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei uns läuft es bei den (derzeit üblen Bedingungen) genau umgekehrt.
Eigentlich fang ich, egal welche Fischart, mit der Nymphe 20 mal besser als mit der Trockenen bzw. Nassfliege.


Aber, so meine Theorie, bei stärkerem Algenwachstum am Grund (Absterben der Algen - Sauerstoffzehrung usw. kennt ihr alle) halten die Fische eher Abstand zum Gewässergrund. 

Jedenfalls gehen mir die wenigen Forellen, die ich bei solchen Bedingungen überhaupt noch fange, eher an die Trockenfliege.


Ob das eine Aussagekraft hat weiss ich nicht, zumal die Bachforellen hier schon sehr früh auf die reichlich vorhandenen Elritzen und Bachschmerlen umsteigen. Aber auffällig ist es für mich allemal.
Tight Lines Männers


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hi Hanjupp, 

schön gefärbte Trlutten !


----------



## renrök (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu den Beiden!


----------



## Minimax (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wirklich bildschöne Fische, wie gemalt. Besonders der erste, achtet mal auf den wunderbar definierten Flossensaum! Petri!
hg
Minmax


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke !
Ja, schön sind die Kleinen schon meistens, aber halb so bunt und dafür so 15 cm grösser wären sie mir lieber .


----------



## Seele (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Von heut früh


----------



## Steff-Peff (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Seele schrieb:


> Von heut früh




Hi Seele #6


Sind die Bafos bei Euch so hell (silbrig) ? Die unterscheidet sich stark von den Bafos, die ich kenne.



Gruß
Steff


----------



## Seele (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War wo anders. Aber die war relativ dunkel, sieht anscheinend unter Wasser eher silbrig aus.


----------



## Bilch (8. August 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

War heute wieder mal erfolgreich mit Gummifisch. Diese wilde Regenbogenforelle konnte dem klassischen Orka Shad Tail nicht wiederstehen. War ein toller Drill, sogar ein neuer Snap hat sich ein wenig verbogen. Sie hate stolze 57 cm und 1,4 kg


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (9. August 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moinmoin, ich werde jetzt am Wochenende zum ersten Mal an einen Salmonidenbach (Weißer Regen) Spinnfischen. Leitfisch soll die Bafo sein.

Ich war gestern kurz spionieren. Das Wasser ist glasklar, vielleicht knöchel- bis knietief, kiesig und verkrautet.

Drei Fragen beschäftigen mich aktuell:
1. Stromauf oder Stromab waten?
Ich neige aktuell zum Stromauf waten, damit ich mich den Fischen unauffälliger nähern kann, verzichte dafür aber darauf meine Köder langsam gegen die Strömung laufen oder Schwimmwobbler über den Hotspot trriben lassen zu können.
2. Den Spinnköder mit Wirbel, Rapala-Knoten oder Mini-Snap vom Fliegenfischen befestigen?
Ich vermute ich bastle am Wasser munter herum und schaue, ob ich schwerpunktmäßig mit Wobblern oder Spinnern und Blinkern angle. Gufieren scheint verboten zu sein, auch wenn sich mir der Sinn des Verbotes nicht erschließt.
3. Monotone flache Stellen bis zum nächsten Gumpen/Fels/Busch durchwaten und auf Hotspots konzentrieren oder gesamten Bachlauf ausfischen?

Wie handhabt ihr es an eurem Bach?


----------



## Bilch (9. August 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo Ronny,

stromauf waten wäre besser, ist aber nicht immer möglich. Bei sehr starken Strömung kann die Köderführung bei stromauf werfen auch sehr schwierig sein. Wenn das Wasser aber glasklar und knietief ist, ist auch die Strömung wahrscheinlicuh nicht so stark.

Ich rate Dir kleine Snaps für Wobbler bzw. Wirbel für Spinner und Blinker zu verwenden. Ich benutze die Daiwa Prorex Snaps, Gröse S, 9 kg. Weil ich faul bin, montiere ich den Wirbel (wenn ich mal mit einem Spinner oder Blinker probieren möchte) direkt auf den Snap. Bei den Blinkern ist das Ködergefühl bzw. Köderführung nicht so optimal, bei den Spinnern, die man sowieso nur einkurbelt, macht es aber keinen grossen Unterschied.
Ich persönlich fische am liebsten mit kleinen Cranks, das ist aber Geschmacks- und Erfahrungssache. Was bei mir funktioniert, kann bei Dir kein Erfolg bringen.

Der Jighaken kann eine Forelle schwer verletzen, daher ist das Verbot von Gummifischen verständlich. Wie ist es aber mit Streamern? Die könnten erlaubt sein und mit denen kann man tiefe Gumpen auch gut befischen.

Die Forelle in meinem gestrigen Post wurde in einem sehr monotonen Gewässerabschnitt gefangen … An solchen Stellen aber nicht zuviel Zeit verlieren, ein paar Würfe und dann weiter.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (9. August 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Danke! Fangfotos folgen dann hoffentlich! Streamer besitze ich sowieso nicht, dass Jigs zark verletzten können, war mir nicht klar.


----------



## fishhawk (9. August 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> dass Jigs zark verletzten können, war mir nicht klar.



Hallo,

Jigs sollen durch die Hakenstellung nach oben ein höheres Risiko haben, den Fisch im Auge zu haken.

Klingt zwar irgendwie logisch, aber ob es da statistische Vergleichswerte gibt, kann ich nicht sagen. 

Hängt sicher auch von der Haken-, Köder- und Fischgröße ab.

Dass ein Bewirtschafter im Zweifel für den Fisch entscheidet, ist aber nachvollziehbar.

Deshalb ist in vielen Salmonidenstrecken auch nur das Angeln mit Kunstköder, Einzelhaken und ggf. ohne Widerhaken erlaubt.

Allerdings liegt es in m.E. in erster Linie immer noch am Angler, ob ein Fisch "verangelt" wird.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (9. August 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@fishhaek: Das erklingt mir ehrlich gesagt wenig einleuchtend, da sowohl Drillinge, bei dem immer ein Halen oben steht, als auch Mehrfachdrillinge, ja gar nicht verboten sind. Auch streamer oder Nymphen, die ja mit dem Haken nach oben stehen, sind erlaubt.

In der Beschränkung Fly only vs „auch Spinnfischer mit angedrücktem Widerhaken“ sehe ich ehrlich gesagt Lobbyismus.

MMn ließe sich alles über Hakengröße, Kunstköder und Schonhaken regeln.


----------



## Bilch (9. August 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Jigs sollen durch die Hakenstellung nach oben ein höheres Risiko haben, den Fisch im Auge zu haken.
> 
> ...



Das letzte mal habe ich eine 54 cm, 1,7 kg Bafo mit einem 10 cm Gufi gefangen. Der Haken (3/0) hat ihr das Auge verletzt. Bei einem so großen Köder gibt es aber kaum die Gefahr einen untermaßigen Fisch zu fangen. Meiner Erfahrung nach sind Jigköpfe von 1/0 abwärts problematisch beim Forellenfischen.

Aber auch kleine Köder können problematisch sein, weil sie auch von sehr kleinen Fischen genommen werden. Alle meine kleine Wobbler, Spinner usw. haben deswegen keine Widerhaken.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (9. August 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@fishhaek: Das erklingt mir ehrlich gesagt wenig einleuchtend, da sowohl Drillinge, bei dem immer ein Halen oben steht, als auch Mehrfachdrillinge, ja gar nicht verboten sind. Auch streamer oder Nymphen, die ja mit dem Haken nach oben stehen, sind erlaubt.

In der Beschränkung Fly only vs „auch Spinnfischer mit angedrücktem Widerhaken“ sehe ich ehrlich gesagt Lobbyismus.

MMn ließe sich alles über Hakengröße, Kunstköder und Schonhaken regeln. 

Kontrollieren wollt ichs aber auch nicht...


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (13. August 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ergebnis von meinem Ausflug am Sonntag sind 4 gelandete Bafos, zwei davon maßig, etliche Aussteiger, Fehlbisse und Nachläufer.

Das Fischen stromauf war wesentlich erfolgreicher als stromab. Erfolgsköder war ein Illex Chubbi in der Farbe Bone, da man diesen auch gut im Unterhandwurf schlenzen, gut sehen und in starker Strömung führen konnte.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (13. August 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Kleine Sammlung von diesem Jahr, alle mit Spinnrute ausm Gebirgsbach(fluss). Leider dauert das Hochladen, mehr Bilder kommen nach und nach.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (13. August 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Leider sind beim Hochladen manche Bilder gedreht worden. Weitere Gewässer- und Fischfotos folgen.
PS: alle Fische die auf den Fotos noch lebendig sind (sollten Fischereischeininhaber erkennen ), wurden schonend zurückgesetzt.


----------



## Seele (13. August 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Klasse Fische und schönes Gewässer, danke fürs Teilhaben Salmonidenangler.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (13. August 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

weitere Bilder#h


----------



## Salmonidenangler (13. August 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

@joker-fishing/seele Danke, ja schön ists hier wirklich
werde mir demnächst mal ein paar haarwaschl bei dir bestellen, der putz in hallein will 4,50 pro nicht montiertem ! Stück:c#q

LG

Salmonidenangler


----------



## Seele (13. August 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Da war ich erst dran im Laden und hab mir die angeschaut  

Schöne Zeichnung haben deine Forellen, sind die aus der Königseer Ache wenn du beim Putz kaufst?


----------



## Steff-Peff (13. August 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Seele schrieb:


> Klasse Fische und schönes Gewässer, danke fürs Teilhaben Salmonidenangler.




Schliesse mich Seele an. Tolle Zeichnung und der Bach hat eine phantastische Farbe !
Gerne mehr davon #6
So long
Steff


----------



## Salmonidenangler (13. August 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ne ,nicht aus der Königseer :q

danke, mehr kommt bestimmt, demnächst werde ich mal vertikal auf saibling gehen


----------



## Steff-Peff (18. August 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Heute früh auch endlich mal wieder am Wasser gewesen. Wasserstand ist zwar noch niedrig, aber die Temperatur ist gewaltig gefallen und die Fische sind wieder aktiv. 

Genommen wurden heute aber nur Streamer. 

Die Rainie auf dem Bild hatte ca. 40 cm und dann gab es noch 2 Bafos mit ca. 30 cm. Und da sie so glitschig waren, schwimmen sie auch wieder.
Cheers
Steff


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (19. August 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne Fische Jungs !
Bei uns immer noch ganz fieses Niedrigwasser. Zuviel Quälerei für meine alten Knochen bei schlechten Aussichten.
Deshalb bei nem Radler weiter auf den Regen warten .


----------



## forellen-fangen (29. August 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Bei mir am Bach läuft es trotz des Niedrigwassers sehr gut. 



Die Forellen verteilen sich teilweise mit mehreren Fischen in die wenigen Gumpen. Mit einem Spinner (Natürlich Einzelhaken und ohne Widerhaken) kann ich immer ein paar schöne Bachforellen überlisten. Saison Rekord bisher 37cm. Für meinen Bach schon recht gut mal gucken ob ich nächste Saison die 40er knacken kann


----------



## Iombarolas (30. August 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin,

Ich war in der letzten Woche auch des Öfteren auf der Pirsch und es lief teilweise echt wieder ziemlich gut. Konnte auch die für dieses Jahr Beste mit 40cm überlisten. Ansonsten viele Nachläufer, noch mehr Fehlbisse und ein paar fette im Drill verloren, hängen bleiben tun ja sowieso immer nur die kleinen|kopfkrat
Aber dafür sind die kleinen teilweise richtige Schönheiten.:k


----------



## renrök (30. August 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri zu den Schönheiten#6


----------



## lighty09 (30. August 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Iombarolas schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich war in der letzten Woche auch des Öfteren auf der Pirsch und es lief teilweise echt wieder ziemlich gut. Konnte auch die für dieses Jahr Beste mit 40cm überlisten. Ansonsten viele Nachläufer, noch mehr Fehlbisse und ein paar fette im Drill verloren, hängen bleiben tun ja sowieso immer nur die kleinen|kopfkrat
> Aber dafür sind die kleinen teilweise richtige Schönheiten.:k



Tolle Fische #6
Petri


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (10. September 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hiho,
nach wie vor Katastrophenwasserstand, entsprechend schwer überhaupt etwas an den Haken zu bekommen. In 2,5 anstrengenden Std. gestern abend hab ich grade mal 2 Stk. überreden können.


----------



## forellen-fangen (11. September 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Ist doch dennoch ein Erfolg! Vorallem mit Fliege/Streamer! 



Petri! 



Bei mir am Bach kann man das Fliegenfischen leider vergessen


----------



## Pinocio (11. September 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wasserstand ist auch bei uns nicht sonderlich toll. Hatte jetzt die Hitzezeit gar nicht mehr auf Forelle geangelt, weil die Gefahr halt doch groß ist, dass die kleinen eingehen.


Jetzt ist es kühler und ich war mal wieder los 2h. Super in Form die Fische, die Alterspyramide scheint intakt. Es gab massig Kontakte, vorallem Kleine, denen ich aber den Köder vorm Maul weggezogen hab. Die Größte war Ü40 und richtig dick, denke das war ein Weibchen, daher habe ich sie direkt im Wasser abgehakt. 2 Stück 32 und 36cm durften mit.
Lecker wars.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (11. September 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



forellen-fangende schrieb:


> Ist doch dennoch ein Erfolg! Vorallem mit Fliege/Streamer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kommt auf den Bach an und Abschnitt. Gibt durchaus Fliegenfischer hier, wenn auch wenige 

Allen Fängern natürlich Petri


----------



## Steff-Peff (12. September 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Hiho,
> nach wie vor Katastrophenwasserstand, entsprechend schwer überhaupt etwas an den Haken zu bekommen. In 2,5 anstrengenden Std. gestern abend hab ich grade mal 2 Stk. überreden können.




Kenn ich ... gestern Abend in 2h eine 20er Bafo und ein paar Aussteiger auf ne Pheasant Tail. In der ganzen Zeit habe ich keine 10 Fluginsekten gesehen #c


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (12. September 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Kenn ich ... gestern Abend in 2h eine 20er Bafo und ein paar Aussteiger auf ne Pheasant Tail. In der ganzen Zeit habe ich keine 10 Fluginsekten gesehen #c




Jo, ist auffällig. Auch hier kaum Anflugnahrung und deshalb nix am Steigen. Was mich aber noch negativer überrascht, ist die latente Algenblüte. Eigentlich ist das Wasser zu dieser Jahreszeit glockenklar...
Scheinbar hat der Megasommer nicht nur den Fischen direkt geschadet, sondern auch viele der Phytoplankton fressenden Organismen getötet. Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären .
Ist meine 33. Saison hier, und egal was noch kommt, es wird (was Salmoniden angeht) die schlechteste sein. Bei Barschen und vor allem den mudfressenden Döbeln ist es genau umgekehrt. Die sind noch nie in solcher Zahl und Menge so weit hochgekommen wie dieses Jahr. Im Juli sind sogar 3 ordentliche Karpfen ne Weile hier im Kaff herum gegeistert (bei fast durchgängig nur 30-40 cm Tiefe).


----------



## Seele (12. September 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Das kann ich bestätigen. Aitel/Döbel ohne Ende, das ist eine Plage. Vor Allem verdrängen die durch ihre starke Population regelrecht die Äschen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (12. September 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Seele schrieb:


> Das kann ich bestätigen. Aitel/Döbel ohne Ende, das ist eine Plage. Vor Allem verdrängen die durch ihre starke Population regelrecht die Äschen.




Absolut richtig ! Die Döbel sind halt immer in der Gruppe, beeindrucken schon durch ihre Größe und vor allem sind sie jederzeit gut bei Kräften weil sie auch bei Wassertemperaturen von über 20 Grad weiterfressen bzw. erst richtig loslegen.


Wir haben im Ort 3 kleine Brücken wo man nirgends höher als 1,5 m überm Wasser steht. Ich gehe da fast jeden Tag zum beobachten hin (angeln tu ich da nicht, weil man fast so eine Art "Haustierverhältnis" zu den Fischen bekommt ); eigentlich stehen da überwiegend Äschen aller Größen, kleine bis mittlere Bafos und im Sommer Elritzen. Jetzt seh ich seit Wochen fast nur noch Döbel, Döbel, Döbel...


Bachforellen sind komplett weg, und wenn sich dann mal eine der stärkeren Äschen in den Schatten direkt unter den Holzbrettern stellt, muss sie wegen der patroulierenden Döbel ständig die Position anpassen. Es gibt keine direkte Konfrontation, aber die schwimmen ständig nah an der Äsche vorbei, die wechselt nach rechts, links, rauf runter bis es ihr dann zu blöd wird und sie abhaut. Der Schatten unterm Steg ist Äschenrevier seit ich denken kann weil es in dem Bereich kaum schattenspendende Bäume gibt. Seit diesem Sommer scheinbar nicht mehr .


Es fällt auch auf, daß Döbel scheinbar immer fressen.
 Wenn die Sonne richtig runterballert sind Äschen und Bachforellen entweder gar nicht zu sehen, oder sie stehen bewegungslos unter Büschen, hereinhängendem Gras und den Bäumen. Die Döbel aber sind unablässig unterwegs, zwar arschlahm, aber sie haben scheinbar immer was zum Schaffe .
 Da wird der abgesetzte Modder immer wieder durchgekaut, ausgespuckt, das nächste Maulvoll genommen usw. usw. hintendran kommen dann die Elritzen weil die sowieso immer nachschaun müssen wenn da einer Staubwolken produziert :q.
Wahrscheinlich suchen sie nach kleinen Schnecken, die gibts im Sommer häufig. Für mich sind sie aber nur noch die Mudfresser, ich mag sie einfach nicht .


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (13. September 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Hallo,
war heute nochmal draußen. 1 Std. lief es recht gut, auch die Größen waren ok, dann war es wieder wie abgeschnitten #c.
Aber egal 4 Forellen und 1 Döbel sind für die schwierigen Verhältnisse in Ordnung.
Das dieses Jahr grundsätzlich einiges nicht stimmt, zeigt das zweite Foto. Eine verheilte Reiherwunde haben die Fische hier oft, aber Mitte September so schlecht beinander sein, geht eigentlich gar nicht #d. Die hat länger kaum Nahrung aufgenommen, und von den 4 Bafos war eigentlich nur die erste normal beieinander.
Bild 3 ist ne Wildschweinsuhle. Der nächste Wald ist 2 km entfernt. Es muß also auch im Wald alles ausgetrocknet sein wenn die das Risiko gehen über völlig deckungsloses Gelände(ist ja alles abgeerntet) tippeln um am Bach zu suhlen.


----------



## forellen-fangen (14. September 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



D1985 schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Bach an und Abschnitt. Gibt durchaus Fliegenfischer hier, wenn auch wenige
> 
> Allen Fängern natürlich Petri






Wo? Bei uns in Schaumburg? 



Ich kenne zwar ein paar Abschnitte wo man Fliegenfischen könnte aber ob sich das lohnt ist dann die Frage. Viel Kraut aktuell und nur kleine Döbel. 



Ein paar größere sind zwar auch immer wieder dabei aber da bietet sich die Spinnrute eher an. 



Lg


----------



## glavoc (14. September 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri in die Runde!
Superschöne Forellen und noch (fast) tollere Bilder. Danke.
Bin zuletzt auch mal wieder los & hoffe noch ein paar mal loszukommen bis zum 1.10. …


----------



## xcite1337 (14. September 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



glavoc schrieb:


> Petri in die Runde!
> Superschöne Forellen und noch (fast) tollere Bilder. Danke.
> Bin zuletzt auch mal wieder los & hoffe noch ein paar mal loszukommen bis zum 1.10. …


Was denn das für ne Combo?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## glavoc (14. September 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



xcite1337 schrieb:


> Was denn das für ne Combo?



Ne Chinesische 
Hier hab ich sie einmal vorgestellt:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=339634

#h

PS Noch zwei Fotos gefunden:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (14. September 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



forellen-fangende schrieb:


> Wo? Bei uns in Schaumburg?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja, kommt drauf an wo man angelt. An der Aue hast du im Ober - und Mittellauf kein Kraut. Auch am Wehr habe ich schon Fliegenfischer gesehen. Gehle würde bedingt auch gehen...aber für mich macht die Spinnrute auch mehr Sinn...


----------



## Iombarolas (15. September 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Moin in die Runde,

Nach etwas längerer Abstinenz war ich heute auch mal wieder los. Am Wasser fiel mir dann nach einem Abriss erst auf, dass ich mein Flouro zuhause vergessen hatte|uhoh: Na toll, dachte ich, das geht ja gut los...
Aber zum Glück scheint es die Forellen nicht gestört zu haben, habe das Gefühl dass die "kälteren" Temperaturen den Fischen echt guttun. So schön wie heute sind sie echt lange nicht mehr eingestiegen (hatte ein paar echt geile Bisse, wo sie richtig reingescheppert sind:k).
Insgesamt konnte ich 8 Stück überlisten,davon durfte eine fürs Abendbrot mit


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (15. September 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Schöne Fische #6.
Petri heil !


----------



## Steff-Peff (15. September 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri !


----------



## Carsten owl (16. September 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Erstmal Petri!Deine Fänge bestätigen aber gleichzeitig meine Meinung,daß Fluoro beim Spinnfischen auf Forellen vollkommen überflüssig ist.Hab es selbst ausprobiert und damit nicht besser gefangen oder mehr Bisse gehabt.
Gruß,Carsten


----------



## Drunja (17. September 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri an alle Forellenjäger, habe hier schon lange nichts mehr gepostet. 
Sonntag war ich mit meinem Kumpel im Sauerland an einem richtig guten Salmonidengewässer und es hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Angelmann67 (17. September 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Fettes Petri Sein ja.
Sehr schöne Fotos und wunderschöne Fische,
besonders die Tigerforelle.
G L Ü C K W U N S C H


----------



## Steff-Peff (18. September 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Petri ! Geile Tigerforelle.


Cheers
Steff


----------



## Seele (18. September 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Richtig cool, Petri.


----------



## Drunja (18. September 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Dankeschön


----------



## glavoc (18. September 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*



Seele schrieb:


> Richtig cool, Petri.



Seh`ich ebenso#6 Petri!


----------



## forellen-fangen (20. September 2018)

*AW: Bachforellenpirsch*

Wow super geil! Eine Tigerforelle bekommt nicht alle Tage zu Gesicht! Petri und weiter so!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (30. September 2018)

Meine letzte Bachforelle des Jahres, irgendwie bezeichnend für eine besch.... Salmonidensaison  .


----------



## Snâsh (1. Oktober 2018)

Ich war am Samstag das erste Mal mit einem Kollegen an einem Forellenbach in der Umgebung. Danke lieber Tim89! Er beschwerte sich in der Vergangenheit bereits, dass er gerne mal etwas anderes als Forellen fangen würde.
Leider muss ich seiner Aussage zustimmen. Wir hatten mind. 25 Forellen 5x ü30 und ein paar wirkliche Brocken, welche leider nicht hängen geblieben sind. Außerdem mein erstes Mal in Wathosen.... Habe einen Muskelkater des grauens


----------



## Tim89 (2. Oktober 2018)

Ja, das war ein richtig geiler Tag! Unglaublich wie viel aktivität und in welcher Frequenz die Forellen gebissen haben.
Ich war Sonntag zum letzten mal die Saison los. Ich konnte sage und schreibe* 3 *Bafos überlisten  ...Spinner, Wobbler, Streamer, Nymphe...kaum eine Chance...die hatten scheinbar schon was anderes im Kopf. Eine der gefangenen hatte schon ne ordentliche Wampe, vermutlich mit Laich.


----------



## Forelle74 (2. Oktober 2018)

Hallo und Petri an alle Fänger.
Ich war letzte Woche noch mal kurz am Wasser.


----------



## forellen-fangen (6. November 2018)

Letzter Fang vor der Schonzeit damals. Aus der Bega in Lemgo auf schwarzen Streamer. 

Jetzt heißt es wohl oder übel warten bis März


----------



## ZolfgangWeiske (29. November 2018)

Wie war euer Forellenjahr? Bei mir lief es Anfangs sehr gut, aber dann aufgrund der Hitze, den niedrigen Wasserstand und ab Juni der Paddlerinvasion war es dann schlagartig vorbei. Im Fangbuch stehen 20 Forellen drin, alle um die 35-45cm und ich habe etliche kurz vor der Landung verloren,  da ich anfangs keinen Kecher mitnahm. Alles in allem bin ich zufrieden für mein erstes Salmonidenjahr. Werde wohl für das nächste Jahr wieder ein Fangbuch beantragen.


----------



## Seele (29. November 2018)

Es war schlecht, weil einfach kein Wasser da war und ich die Forellen für Monate in Ruhe gelassen habe auf Grund der starken Hitze. Dennoch waren paar schöne Fische dabei.


----------



## Bilch (29. November 2018)

Was die Forellen angeht war es bei mir ein super Jahr. Schneidertage gab es so gut wie keine und es waren viele Prachtstücke zwischen 50 und 60 cm dabei


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. November 2018)

Isar war wasserarm, warm  und algig, Amper vile zu warm , die Forellen noch lebend bereits teigig ... ich habe in diesem Jahr den Bachforellen Schonzeit gegönnt


----------



## Lajos1 (30. November 2018)

Bilch schrieb:


> Was die Forellen angeht war es bei mir ein super Jahr. Schneidertage gab es so gut wie keine und es waren viele Prachtstücke zwischen 50 und 60 cm dabei



Hallo,

na ja, in Slowenien hatte ich auch noch nie einen Schneidertag. In Österreich lief es heuer so gut wie seit Jahren nicht mehr. Zuhause (Mittelfranken) war es schon schlechter als in den letzten Jahren. Auch waren die Beifänge von Nichtsalmoniden in einem an sich guten Mischgewässer auch deutlich unter dem Schnitt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Pinocio (30. November 2018)

Bei mir lief es anfangs ganz gut. Aber im Sommer war ich dann gar nicht mehr wegen der Hitze und Trockenheit, wollte die Tierchen nicht noch mehr stressen.

Kurz vor der Schonzeit habe ich nochmal 2 Ausflüge gemacht, war zufriedenstellend, allerdings fehlte immer noch sehr viel Wasser, die Forellen waren aber spritzig und sind in einen kleinen Mühlbach untergekommen, da sind normal nie große Fische drin, dies Jahr allerdings waren da massig Forellen drin auch Große. Der Mühlbach hat aber auch immer ziemlich gleichbleibenden Wasserstand.
Einmal war meine Frau dabei und verlor eine richtig schöne große Forelle direkt am Ufer, dennoch hatte sie viel Spaß und ich hoffe sie begleitet mich nun öfter.


----------



## jochen68 (30. November 2018)

Die Wasserstände hier waren dies Jahr extrem niedrig, nicht wenig Bäche waren sogar komplett trocken. Ich habe ab Ende Mai auch darauf verzichtet, die restlichen Pools zu befischen, in denen sich die Fisch drängelten. Habe immer auf den Herbst und Wasser gehofft, aber war ja nix.


----------



## fishhawk (30. November 2018)

Bei mir wie letzten Jahre = 0.

Vereinswasser taugt mir wegen Besatzpolitik schon lange nicht mehr und auch dieses Jahr konnte ich mich wieder nicht zu ner größeren Anreise an ein gutes Salmonidenwasser aufraffen.

War aber bei den Wasserständen und Temperaturen leichter zu verschmerzen als die letzten Jahre.


----------



## Tim89 (4. Dezember 2018)

Also im Großen und Ganzen kann ich mich echt nicht beklagen. Zwar nicht so viele Große wie im letzten Jahr, aber im Schnitt noch recht ordentlich. Wir hatten minimal weniger Wasser im Bach, was zum Glück auch am Stausee liegt der unseren Bach speißt und die Temperatu war eigentlich auch nicht sehr viel wärmer als im Vorjahr. Wir hatten auch reichlich Jungbrut was hoffen lässt


----------



## forellen-fangen (10. Dezember 2018)

Es lief ziemlich gut bei mir. 
Aufgrund des niedrigen Wassers haben sich die Forellen in einigen Pools stellenweise wirklich gesammelt. Dort ich habe ich teilweise nicht mehr gefischt um nicht noch weiter zu stressen. 
Dennoch blieben die Forellen sehr beißfreudig und aggressiv. Zumindest bei uns in anderen Gewässern war das genaue Gegenteil der Fall. Allerdings waren hier die Ausmaße der Trockenheit noch deutlicher zu spüren.
Ich gönne den Salmoniden ihre Schonzeit aber meine Vorfreude auf die nächste Saison ist schon sehr groß, da ich wieder ein unbekanntes Teilstück meines Hausgewässern erkunden werde


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. Dezember 2018)

Nächste Saison will ich auch öfter los. In den letzten 2 Jahren war ich fast gar nicht. Es wurde nur Kleinkram besetzt und habe daher gar keine Sonderkarte geholt...


----------



## Steff-Peff (2. März 2019)

So, Zeit den Thread endlich zu reanimieren. Heute die Saison eröffnet und wider Erwarten auch gut gefangen. Die erste Bafo der Saison wurde abgelichtet, durfte dann aber umgehend wieder schwimmen, da sie deutliches Potential nach oben hatte 

Gefischt habe ich hauptsächlich eine orange tag mit Tungsten-Kopf.


----------



## Seele (2. März 2019)

Wunderbare Trutte, Petri dir.


----------



## Steff-Peff (2. März 2019)

Petri Dank


----------



## Salmonidenangler (2. März 2019)

Petri, ich muss leider noch 2 Monate warten


----------



## Forelle74 (2. März 2019)

Petri Steff.
Ich war gestern draußen.
Eine gesetzte hab ich mitgenommen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (2. März 2019)

Hi Michi, 
ebenfalls Petri. Bei mir wollten heute nur die Kleinen, aber die Saison hat ja gestern erst begonnen.

@ Salmonidenangler: die 2 Monate sind gewässerspezifisch festgelegt, oder ? 

So long
Steff


----------



## renrök (2. März 2019)

Petri.
Wenn auch klein, so doch schon eine Schönheit.
Vielleicht seht ihr euch in ein paar Jahren wieder...

Hier geht die Saison am 16. los.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (2. März 2019)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> @ Salmonidenangler: die 2 Monate sind gewässerspezifisch festgelegt, oder ?
> 
> So long
> Steff


Jopp, aber hier fängt kein Gewässer früher als Mitte April an


----------



## Salmonidenangler (2. März 2019)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Petri Steff.
> Ich war gestern draußen.
> Eine gesetzte hab ich mitgenommen.


Petri, schöne Forelle!


----------



## Bilch (3. März 2019)

Petri zu den ersten fischen


----------



## nostradamus (3. März 2019)

leider erst im april...

ansonsten petri!


----------



## Lajos1 (3. März 2019)

Hallo,

bei uns geht es auch erst am 1. April los (ist auch noch mein Geburtstag). Also noch 4 Wochen (seufz).

Petri Heil den Glücklichen

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (3. März 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bei uns geht es auch erst am 1. April los .
> Lajos



Hallo,

ist das ne Vereinsschonzeit oder habt ihr bis dahin die Salmonidengewässer gesperrt?

Wir hatten früher im Verein  Schonzeit vom 1.10.- 30.4., also Beginn BaFo bis Ende Äsche.

Nachdem Vereinsschonzeiten nur noch mit Genehmigung der Fachberatung zulässig sind, gilt jetzt bei uns nur noch gesetzlich.

Nachdem es keine Äschen mehr gibt (Kormoran?) und für ReBo Besatz- und Rücksetztverbot besteht, fiel dem Gewässerwart keine schlüssige Begründung für ne Schonzeitverlängerung ein.

Gute Stückzahlen werden aber scheinbar eh erst ab Mitte April erzielt. Da sind die Fische dann auch fast gleich groß und sehen ziemlich ähnlich aus. 

Wird mir zumindest so erzählt. Zum Forellenangeln war ich schon viele Jahre nicht mehr an unseren Vereinsgewässern.


----------



## Bandito_MK (3. März 2019)

Hallo,
bei uns ist am 16.03. die Forellenschonzeit vorbei und ich möchte gern einen sehr schnell fliessenden Teil meines Hausgewässers auf Bachforelle mit der Spinnrute beangeln.







Das Angeln mit der Fliege ist erst ab Mai möglich, vorher ist das waten im Fluss nicht erlaubt.
Bis dahin möchte ich mich mit Spinner oder Wobbler austoben, aber welche Modelle sind für so einen wilden Gewässerabschnitt geeignet?

Vielen Dank,
Micha


----------



## Bilch (3. März 2019)

Bandito_MK schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bei uns ist am 16.03. die Forellenschonzeit vorbei und ich möchte gern einen sehr schnell fliessenden Teil meines Hausgewässers auf Bachforelle mit der Spinnrute beangeln.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 320907
> ...



Ein paar Fragen
Wie tief ist das Wasser?
Sind Streamer und Twister erlaubt?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. März 2019)

Sieht ja herrlich aus!
Als Wobbler ist ja bekanntlich der Rapala Floating in 3 oder 5 oder 7 cm eine echte Waffe. 
Ansonsten fische ich an solchen Stellen auch gerne mal einen kleinen Gummifisch am Bleikopf...


----------



## Lajos1 (3. März 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist das ne Vereinsschonzeit oder habt ihr bis dahin die Salmonidengewässer gesperrt?
> 
> ...



Hallo,

das einzige, reine Salmonidengewässer ist total gesperrt. Bei den beiden Mischgewässern besteht Kunstköderverbot bis 31.03., sowie ein Verbot für treibende Köder  und es besteht eine Vereinsschonzeit, die Genehmigung dazu haben wir bekommen. Ich weiss aber nicht genau, wie da argumentiert wurde.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bandito_MK (3. März 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ein paar Fragen
> Wie tief ist das Wasser?
> Sind Streamer und Twister erlaubt?



Gute Frage, ich war noch nicht im Wasser und schätze mal das es an der tiefsten Stelle nicht mehr wie 70 oder 80cm haben wird. Wie auf dem Bild zusehen ist, ragen vielerorts Steine aus dem Wasser.
Ja, Streamer und Twister sind erlaubt...


----------



## Salmonidenangler (3. März 2019)

Hallo Micha, ich fische an ähnlich schnell fließenden bzw. sogar noch stärker strömenden Gewässern. Schau dich mal nach Haarwaschln bzw. Bleikopfstreamer bzw. Forellenzöpfen um. Funktionieren auch in starker Strömung und lassen sich mit der Spinnrute werfen. Sehen in etwa so aus:


----------



## Bandito_MK (3. März 2019)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Hallo Micha, ich fische an ähnlich schnell fließenden bzw. sogar noch stärker strömenden Gewässern. Schau dich mal nach Haarwaschln bzw. Bleikopfstreamer bzw. Forellenzöpfen um. Funktionieren auch in starker Strömung und lassen sich mit der Spinnrute werfen. Sehen in etwa so aus:
> Anhang anzeigen 320912




Klingt sehr interessant mit den Bleikopfstreamern!
Hast Du eine Bezugequelle...?
Denn bei den üblichen Verdächtigen wie Askari, Gehrlinger und Co bin ich nicht fündig geworden...


----------



## Welpi (3. März 2019)

Bandito_MK schrieb:


> Hast Du eine Bezugequelle...?
> Denn bei den üblichen Verdächtigen wie Askari, Gehrlinger und Co bin ich nicht fündig geworden...



Hast Du unter "Forellenzopf" nichts gefunden? Gibts z.B. bei Joker-Fishing....Kann man auch gut selber bauen als Beschäftigungstherapie in der Schonzeit


----------



## Bandito_MK (3. März 2019)

Bei Joker-Fishing läuft gerade ein Abverkauf - den Forellenzopf gibt es nur noch in 5 oder 20 Gramm, die 10 Gramm Version war aus.
Ich bin aber gerade in der E-Bucht fündig geworden und habe mir mal zwei 10gr. Zöpfe zum ausprobieren bestellt...


----------



## Salmonidenangler (3. März 2019)

Ich kauf die beim Putz in Hallein. Ansosnten hätte ich Joker-Fishing auch als erste Anlaufstelle genannt, sind halt net einfach zu bekommen.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. März 2019)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Ich kauf die beim Putz in Hallein. Ansosnten hätte ich Joker-Fishing auch als erste Anlaufstelle genannt, sind halt net einfach zu bekommen.



Hallo,

gabs früher auch bei: Jürgen Sichelschmidt, Gäfin-Waldersee-Str. 30  83471 Berchtesgaden. Ob heute noch, weiss ich nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Michael_05er (3. März 2019)

Petri Heil allen  die schon los dürfen! Ich muss noch knapp zwei Wochen warten...


----------



## u-see fischer (3. März 2019)

Bandito_MK schrieb:


> Bei Joker-Fishing läuft gerade ein Abverkauf - den Forellenzopf gibt es nur noch in 5 oder 20 Gramm, die 10 Gramm Version war aus.........



Joker-Fishing ist doch der hier im Board aktive Mitarbeiter @Seele, würde den mal über PN Anschreiben und nach Möglichkeiten/Lieferbarkeiten anfragen. Ev. meldet sich Seele auch direkt selber mal hier dazu.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (3. März 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gabs früher auch bei: Jürgen Sichelschmidt, Gäfin-Waldersee-Str. 30  83471 Berchtesgaden. Ob heute noch, weiss ich nicht.
> 
> ...


Wir ham hier schon lange nix mehr von ihm gehört, also wohl nicht mehr aktuell.


----------



## Bilch (3. März 2019)

Bandito_MK schrieb:


> Gute Frage, ich war noch nicht im Wasser und schätze mal das es an der tiefsten Stelle nicht mehr wie 70 oder 80cm haben wird. Wie auf dem Bild zusehen ist, ragen vielerorts Steine aus dem Wasser.
> Ja, Streamer und Twister sind erlaubt...


Meine erste Wahl wäre definitiv ein Streamer mit einem entsprechenden Bleikopf (hängt von dem WG deiner Rute ab) oder ein Twister. Mit Forellenzöpfen habe ich noch nicht geangelt, wären aber an so einem Gewässer wahrscheinlich auch eine sehr gute Wahl. Alle diese Köder kannst Du nämlich auch stromauf werfen. Ein GuFi käme natürlich auch in Frage, den kannst Du aber nur Stromab fischen. Spinner stromauf sind problematisch, weil Du sehr sehr schnell kurbeln musst. Definitiv musst Du Dir Spinner mit langgezogenen und schmalen Blättern besorgen – so einen kannst Du möglicherweise sogar stromauf fischen, stromab wirst Du aber weniger Probleme haben ihn unter die Oberfläche zu bekommen und er erzeugt auch nicht so viel Druck wie ein Spinner mit einem runden Blatt, es entsteh also weniger Wiederstand beim Einholen. Bei den Wobblern würde ich mit einem kleinen schwimmenden Crank probieren – z. B. mit der Strömung zu der gewünschten Stelle treiben und ihn dort tanzen lassen.


----------



## Seele (4. März 2019)

Also da mein Name gefallen ist löse ich mal die Situation auf. Ich halte mich hier wie Andere Werbepartner genauso an die Spielregeln und mache im Thread keine Werbung, alles Andere wäre unfair. Wer nähere Infos möchte kann mich aber natürlich direkt anschreiben, das ist kein Problem. 

Was in solchen Gewässern auch sehr gut sein kann, sind Oberflächenköder, aber es stimmt, mit dem Zopf oder Gufis wirst du vermutlich am Leichtesten zum Ziel kommen.


----------



## fishhawk (4. März 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das einzige, reine Salmonidengewässer ist total gesperrt. Bei den beiden Mischgewässern besteht Kunstköderverbot bis 31.03., sowie ein Verbot für treibende Köder  *und es besteht eine Vereinsschonzeit*, die Genehmigung dazu haben wir bekommen. Ich weiss aber nicht genau, wie da argumentiert wurde.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

da scheint ihr der einzige größere Verein im Raum N/Fü zu sein. Bei den meisten anderen liest man  1.10. - 28.2 .

Aber ihr habt ja sogar eine Erhöhung des Karpfenschonmaßes hinbekommen.

Petri Heil an alle, die jetzt schon losziehen dürfen.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. März 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da scheint ihr der einzige größere Verein im Raum N/Fü zu sein. Bei den meisten anderen liest man  1.10. - 28.2 .
> 
> ...


----------



## fishhawk (4. März 2019)

Hallo,



> ja, das mit den Forellen ab 01.04. haben wir schon seit rund 15 Jahren. Davor hatten wir ein paar Jahre ab 01.03. und davor seit Ewigkeiten schon den 01.04. .



Dann scheint sich das mit dem 1.3. bei euch nicht bewährt zu haben?


----------



## Lajos1 (4. März 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Dann scheint sich das mit dem 1.3. bei euch nicht bewährt zu haben?



Hallo,

ich glaube, dass da am 1. März immer ein Run auf die Forellen war, weil sonst noch nicht so viel lief. Ich kann mich noch an eine Ausssage vom damaligen Vorstand erinnern: "70, 70 Autos habe ich in Kinding gezählt, alles Schwarzachfischer, an der Altmühl war keine alte Sau, ich glaube ich spinne, das wird künftig anders gemacht". Er hatte recht, jetzt sind es noch 10-20 Autos. Die Sache hat sich entzerrt. Die Zahlen gelten, wenn der Start auf einen Samstag oder Sonntag fällt, sonst 5-10 am 1. April, eines (Rentner) ist meins.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Krabat_11 (10. März 2019)

Bandito_MK schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bei uns ist am 16.03. die Forellenschonzeit vorbei und ich möchte gern einen sehr schnell fliessenden Teil meines Hausgewässers auf Bachforelle mit der Spinnrute beangeln.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 320907
> ...





Bandito_MK schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bei uns ist am 16.03. die Forellenschonzeit vorbei und ich möchte gern einen sehr schnell fliessenden Teil meines Hausgewässers auf Bachforelle mit der Spinnrute beangeln.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 320907
> ...


An solch einem Gewässer fische ich auch,  das Wasser ist meist knietief, eher weniger. Es ist nicht das top  Forellengewässer,  aber es gibt sie.
Eigentlich lohnt es dort nur dort, wo es ein wenig tiefer ist. Die große, flache Fläche zu befischen macht zwar Spaß und ist recht einfach, aber fangen tut man nix.
Ist das bei Euch anders??


----------



## Bandito_MK (11. März 2019)

Gute Frage...
Das Gewässer habe ich praktisch vor der Haustür, habe da aber schon länger nicht mehr geangelt - zuletzt vor ca. 25 Jahren. Und genau diesen Abschnitt habe ich bislang noch nie beangelt.


----------



## Justhon (16. März 2019)

Hallo Leute,
Kann schon jemand von Fängen nach der Schonzeit berichten? Bei uns am Bach ist das Fischen hochwasserbedingt leider nicht möglich, ich muss mich wohl noch bis Mitte/Ende der Woche gedulden.

Edit: bzgl. der Forellen im flachen Wasser kann ich dir den Tipp geben, dass es sich meiner Erfahrung nach immer mal lohnt, auch die flacheren Strömungsbereiche mit der Spinnrute zu befischen. Wichtig ist hier, dass Stromauf geworfen und mit der Strömung gefischt wird. Dort stehen meist nicht die Riesen, aber eine Portionsforelle ist immer mal drin.

VG


----------



## Bandito_MK (17. März 2019)

Ich wollte eigentlich am Samstag los - ist aber auch hochwasserbedingt ins Wasser gefallen.
Der Normalpegel liegt bei 70cm, aktuell haben wir 250cm...


----------



## Tobias85 (21. März 2019)

Heute war ich eigentlich drauf aus, an meinem kleinen Hausbach, ein in dem Bereich kaum 3 m breiter und 20 cm tiefer Wiesenbach, ein paar Döbel zu fangen. Dazu bin ich an einen tieferen Gumpen von vielleicht 80 cm Tiefe gefahren und habe mein Glück dort mit einer Dropshotmontage und Wurm versucht. Eigentlich läuft dort immer was auf Döbel. Was sol ich sagen: Erster Wurf und zack, gleich ein Biss. An die Oberfläche kam eine wirklich schöne Forelle, die ich auf um die 40 cm geschätzt habe, allerdings hat sie sich dann wieder vom Haken verabschiedet. Das war bitter, da man hier wenn überhaupt, dann nur knapp maßige Forellen fängt, und dann geht einem so ein schönes Exemplar verloren. 

Ich hab dann die Montage wieder eingeworfen und es kam sofort ein weiterer Biss - die gleiche Forelle hat sich nochmal einen Wurm am Dropshot schmecken lassen! Aber auch diesmal kam sie an die Oberfläche und war sofort wieder ab. Unwahrscheinlich, dass sie noch ein drittes mal am gleichen Platz direkt hintereinander beisst, aber versuchen kann man es ja, also landete die Montage wieder an der gleichen Stelle und wieder kam der Biss fast unmittelbar. Da ich etwas erhöht stand und die Forelle nicht noch einmal an der Oberfläche verlieren wollte, hab ich erstmal etwas Schnur gegeben und bin mit offenem Bügel 10m weiter gelaufen, wo ich ganz bis ans Wasser runter konnte und das Keschern auch deutlich bequemer geht. Diese Taktik hat sich bewährt und nach wenigen Minuten konnte ich eine wunderschöne Bachforelle keschern, die meine Erwartungen an diesen Bach und meine ersten Schätzungen maßlos in den Schatten gestellt hat. Mit 54 cm war sie der kapitalste Fisch, den ich bisher je gefangen habe, und für diesen kleinen Bach ein absoluter Ausnahmefisch - ich kann euch gar nicht sagen, wie sehr ich mich über diese Forelle gefreut habe.







Kurioserweise hatte sie außerdem keinen einzigen roten Punkt, so dass ich erstmal recherchieren musste, ob es auch wirklich eine Bachforelle und nicht vielleicht doch ein Regenbogner oder sogar eine aufgestiegene Meerforelle ist, aber anscheinend kommen Bachforellen ohne rote Punkte gar nicht so selten vor.


----------



## Jason (21. März 2019)

Petri zu der kapitalen Forelle. Meiner Meinung nach ist das eine Regenbogenforelle.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal (22. März 2019)

Eine astreine europäische Forelle (Salmo trutta...) und nichts anderes.


----------



## Jason (22. März 2019)

Du hast Recht. Ich rudere gehörig zurück.


----------



## Tobias85 (22. März 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Petri zu der kapitalen Forelle. Meiner Meinung nach ist das eine Regenbogenforelle.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Vielen Dank! Ich war auch mehr als unsicher, aber sie hat keinerlei Flecken auf der Schwanzflosse, dafür aber die typischen hellen Ringe um die dunkle Flecken. Daher gabs dann für mich keinen Zweifel mehr.

aber bin ich der einzige, der hier bisher eine Forelle fangen konnte? Auch wenn mancherorts noch Schonzeit herrscht, sollten doch zumindest ein paar andere schon Erfolg gehabt haben.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (22. März 2019)

Den wirst du wohl auch in deinem Leben nie vergessen und für diesen Bach, den ich ja auch kenne ist das ein Ausnahmeausnahmefisch  Da kann man schon froh sein, wenn man überhaupt eine fängt, noch froher, wenn sie dann Maß hat.


----------



## Andal (22. März 2019)

Bei diesen europäischen Forellen ist es ja auch etwas verworren. Es werden mehrere "Arten" geführt und durch die sehr habitatsabhängigen Färbungen entsteht viel Unklarheit. Alles lässliche "Sünden".


----------



## Jason (22. März 2019)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> aber bin ich der einzige, der hier bisher eine Forelle fangen konnte? Auch wenn mancherorts noch Schonzeit herrscht, sollten doch zumindest ein paar andere schon Erfolg gehabt haben.


Anangeln an unserem Vereinsflüsschen ist erst am 28. April. Werde dann berichten wie es gelaufen ist.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. März 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Eine astreine europäische Forelle (Salmo trutta...) und nichts anderes.


Jupp, und sie hat alle Attribute einer norddeutschen großgewordenen Bach-Bachforelle große Wuchsform (salmo trutta forma fario), noch einen relativ kleinen Kopf für die berichtete Größe, was heißt sie ist gar nicht so alt gewesen.



Andal schrieb:


> Bei diesen europäischen Forellen ist es ja auch etwas verworren. Es werden mehrere "Arten" geführt und durch die sehr habitatsabhängigen Färbungen entsteht viel Unklarheit.


Die Subformen entstehen sehr schnell, gerade die Färbungsintensität nach Wohnort. Bei natürlicher Vermehrung (Laichbachmöglichkeit) ist die Standard-Besatzform auch schnell weg.
So habe ich in einem Vereinsgewässer über Jahre den Bestand von Bachforelle und Seeforelle durcheinander  , und dann wird es bei einem Fang mit der Bestimmung schon lustig. Silber, goldener, brauner, passt nicht immer.
Das Schonmaß wurde vorsorglich auf Seeforelle gesetzt, vereinfacht die Sache gehörig.


----------



## Justhon (23. März 2019)

Wow, Petri zur dicken Forelle. Die fängt man nicht alle Tage. 

Fazit zur ersten Woche: einige untermaßige Bachforellen, einer 40er verloren und die kapitale Äsche vom Foto. Ein ganz akzeptabler Start in die Saison! 

Medium 64674 anzeigen
VG 
Justus


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. März 2019)

Hi Justus,

tolle Äsche ! Auf Fliege ?

Sind bei uns an allen Gewässern kompett geschont, dafür erholen sich die Bestände an einigen Strecke nun zusehends 

Cheers 
Steff


----------



## glavoc (23. März 2019)

war gestern auch nur gaaanz kurz am Bächle, n Dutzend BaFos am Haken, abba nur vielleicht 1,2 mit Brittelmaß...  hat großen Spaß gemacht, bei Top-Wetter und klarstem Wasser


----------



## Tobias85 (23. März 2019)

Justus, ein herzliches Petri zu deiner schönen Äsche!  Von Äschen kann ich an unseren Gewässern nur Träumen.

Auch dir ein dickes Petri glavoc!


----------



## fishhawk (23. März 2019)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Sind bei uns an allen Gewässern kompett geschont, dafür *erholen sich die Bestände *an einigen Strecke nun zusehends
> CheersSteff



Na dann Glückwunsch.

Sind bei uns im Verein leider nur gesetzlich geschont, also 1.1.-30.4. .

Ist  scheinbar eh egal, da pro Jahr eh nur noch ne Handvoll von Anglern gefangen wird. Vor dem Kormoraneinfall warens noch so 600 -1000.
Da war vom Bezirk sogar das Schonmaß auch 30cm reduziert worden.

An fangfähigen Bachforellen ist aber kein Mangel (außer der Züchter hat mal Probleme). :- (


----------



## Steff-Peff (24. März 2019)

War gestern und heute jeweils 2h am Wasser. Aktuell haben wir noch Hochwasser, aber es ist recht klar. 
Gestern hat mich ein Bafolein von ca. 20 cm entschneidert , heute waren es 4 in der Größe und die auf dem Bild mit ca. 33 cm.
Nach dem Hochwasser werden hoffentlich  auch die anderen großen wieder aus der Versenkung auftauchen.


----------



## Tobias85 (24. März 2019)

Petri, ein wunderschönes Exemplar hast du da gefangen!


----------



## Bandito_MK (25. März 2019)

Glückwunsch, toller Fisch!
Ich war auch heute los und habe mir 3 Stunden lang bei Sonne, Regen, Hagel und dann bei leichtem Schneefall höchstens ne Erkältung gefangen - aber was soll's, schneidern formt den Charakter.


----------



## Justhon (25. März 2019)

Hallo Freunde, Petri allen Fängern!
Habe auch die erste anstandige Bachforelle dieses Jahr fangen können, geschätzt zwischen 40 und 45. War ein harter Drill, da ich den Fisch aus dem Gumpen und weg vom Gebüsch drillen musste, und er sich dann entschloss, über eine kleine Staustufe und den nächsten Gumpen direkt in die Hauptströmung zu ziehen. hat aber alles geklappt 

Ach, und @Steff-Peff: sowohl die Äsche als auch diese Bafo haben auf nen 4 Gramm schweren Effzettspinner gebissen. Auf Fliege läuft es bisher noch nicht so wirklich.

VG Justus


----------



## renrök (25. März 2019)

Petri!

Ich hab jetzt Spätschicht und bin danach für ne Woche auf nem Seminar
Aber danach gehts los!


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. März 2019)

Hallo Justus,
tolle Bafo. Ist um einiges grösser wie meine auf dem Bild und prächtig gefärbt.
Scheinst ein gutes Gewässer zu befischen 
Cheers
Steff


----------



## Christian.Siegler (26. März 2019)

Ja super. Bei Euch läuft es ja schon hervorragend! Petri an alle!
Die Story von der 54er ist genial! Schöne Geschichte...


----------



## phirania (27. März 2019)

Na denn mal Petri an Alle Fänger hier.


----------



## Bilch (27. März 2019)

Ein herzliches Petri an alle . Ich habe zurzeit andere Prioritäten (habe Ende Jänner mein viertes Kind bekommen ) und bin heuer noch nicht zum Wasser gekommen.

Ich hoffe, dass es im April endlich wieder los geht


----------



## Tim89 (2. April 2019)

Moin Moin,

hier die erste ansehnliche von mir in diesem Jahr, 47 cm und ein super Kämpfer.


----------



## Seele (2. April 2019)

Respekt. 47cm kann sich doch richtig sehen lassen. Petri.


----------



## Bilch (2. April 2019)

Toller Fisch! Petri!


----------



## Snâsh (2. April 2019)

Nur der hässliche Typ der die hält verschandelt das Bild ;-) <3


----------



## Tim89 (2. April 2019)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Nur der hässliche Typ der die hält verschandelt das Bild ;-) <3


Ich liebe dich auch Roooooooooooooooooobert <3


----------



## Angelmann67 (3. April 2019)

@Bilch ,
Petri zur Brut, dann ist deine Laichzeit ja schon rum 
und darfst schon wieder angeln.
Komisch, vom Namen her, hätte ich bei dir, aufn Milchner getippt.

Fettes Petri allen Fängern


----------



## Bilch (4. April 2019)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> @Bilch ,
> Petri zur Brut, dann ist deine Laichzeit ja schon rum
> und darfst schon wieder angeln.
> Komisch, vom Namen her, hätte ich bei dir, aufn Milchner getippt.



Wilkommen im 21. Jahruhndert


----------



## Bootsy48 (14. April 2019)

Moinz, hatte bisher nur eine untermäßige dieses Jahr....aber da es nach Umzug neues Gewässer ist bin ich zuversichtlich PP


----------



## glavoc (14. April 2019)

Petri in die Runde Männers,
wegen Kälterückkehr bin ich gestern kurzfristig mal schnell zum Neckar. Bachforellen stört es ja bekanntlich nicht. Diese musste mit:






Grüßle

PS. - mit 6,2:1 Übersetzung^^


----------



## Jason (14. April 2019)

Petri zu der schönen Bafo. Gibt es auch ein paar Zahlen zu dem Fisch?


----------



## glavoc (14. April 2019)

33 cm und BaFo - Satzforelle (schaut zumindest für mich so aus). Hatte aber auch den Einzelhaken recht tief im Maul mit bluten. Längst verspeist 
Neckaroberlauf an einer Rausche, die in Kehrwasser übergeht. Dazu gabs Kontakt mit einer schönen und größeren wilden BaFo und auch ein Chub konnte nach mehrmaligem
Überredungsversuchen endlich mit kl Gummijig überzeugt werden 

lg


----------



## glavoc (17. April 2019)

Heute  war ich wieder 
















Klares Wasser, heiter bis wolkig und mit Wobbler..
Leider nur Schnappschüsse mit dem Handy. Und der ganz große Teil der Fänge gar ohne.


Hier ein weiterer:







Heute bin ich sogar mit einer 7,9 :1 Übersetzung losgewesen^^


----------



## Bootsy48 (20. April 2019)

Moinz ....gestern von 15-21 Uhr mit Made, Dendrobena und Tauwurmstücken angesessen ....4 Bafo's auf Made oder Dendro's  auf Grund mit Auftriebsperle auf dem Vorfach....2 zum Mitnehmen 39 und 42 cm 
So kann es Montag weitergehen....dann mit kleinen Wobblern und Spinner


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (20. April 2019)

Heute gabs endlich mal eine maßige 36er Forelle am Bach. Kurz geknipst und dann weiter geangelt. Dazu kamen aber nur noch Barsche.


----------



## Bilch (20. April 2019)

Schöner Fisch  Petri!


----------



## Jason (22. April 2019)

Ostersonntag war ich Abends mit @Kochtopf auf Aal, aber morgens war ich auch schon mal an der Diemel unterwegs.
War eigentlich mehr auf Friedfisch eingestellt. Angefüttert mit dem klassischen Futter: Weizenpaniermehl, Mais und Vanillearoma. Der Köder wurde mit Maden angeboten. Gefangen habe ich eine 27er Bafo. Ein anderer Angler fing eine Bafo von 47cm und ca. 800 Gramm. Respekt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## n3os (22. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einer guten (bis 100€) Rolle für mein Bachforellen tackle. Ich fische zur Zeit eine Kogha Ultra fast Rute mit 213cm und 1-7g an der Wupper. Ich habe mit meiner bisherigen Rolle oft das Problem, dass ich Perücken habe oder die Schnur nicht richtig verlegt wird. 
Könnt ihr mir eine Rolle empfehlen?
Ich tendiere zur Zeit zu folgenden Modellen:

1000er Red Arc (allerdings recht schwer)
Ryobi Rolle Cynos III 1000er
Okuma Rolle Ceymar XT 1000er

Bei den Shimano und Daiwa Rollen kenne ich mich leider so gar nicht aus.
Ich hätte sogar noch eine Shimano Exage 2500FD im Keller, allerdings hatte ich die bisher nur mal am Forellensee mit. Meint ihr die wäre einen Versuch wert? Habe befürchtet das die 2500er zu groß ist.
Gruß


----------



## Bilch (22. April 2019)

n3os schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einer guten (bis 100€) Rolle für mein Bachforellen tackle. Ich fische zur Zeit eine Kogha Ultra fast Rute mit 213cm und 1-7g an der Wupper. Ich habe mit meiner bisherigen Rolle oft das Problem, dass ich Perücken habe oder die Schnur nicht richtig verlegt wird.
> Könnt ihr mir eine Rolle empfehlen?
> Ich tendiere zur Zeit zu folgenden Modellen:
> ...


Es klingt als ob Du mit einer anderen Rolle dieses Problem nicht hattest. Oder irre ich mich? Die Rolle könnte natürlich die Ursache sein, besonders wenn sie, wie Du schreibst, die Schnur nicht sauber verlegt. Welche Rolle hast Du denn? Und was für eine Schnur hast Du darauf?

Für Tipps bezüglich dem Kauf einer neuen Rolle solltest Du aber Deine Frage lieber hier posten.


----------



## n3os (22. April 2019)

Ne, habe das Problem bereits mit zwei Rollen, beide allerdings eher aus dem niedrigen Preissegment.

Zum einen mit einer Mitchell Mag Premier 2000 mit einer 1,00 Berkley Fireline und noch schlimmer mit einer Haibo Lambor 2000. Letztere hat eine Mono von Daiwa drauf, glaube 0,24 oder sowas in dem Dreh.


----------



## Bilch (23. April 2019)

Ich schlage vor, Du öffnest einen neuen Thread und wir werden dort weiter diskutieren. Vielleicht finden wir eine Lösung.


----------



## n3os (23. April 2019)

hab ich gemacht


----------



## Jason (27. April 2019)

So, morgen ist es* endlich* soweit. Unser Anangeln an unserem kleinen Bacherl. Meine Angelsachen sind für morgen vorbereitet. Gewählt habe ich eine 3,00m Posenrute Corsa C von Cormoran. An der Stelle, wo ich aufschlagen will
sind längere Ruten nicht so geeignet, da einige Stellen recht zugewachsen sind. Als Rolle, habe ich die Shakespeare BB 2010II mit 28er Schnur gewählt. Hängergefahr ist groß. Will mal hoffen das es morgen nicht so schnell geht, wie letztes Jahr. Da habe ich meine fünf Bafo nach einer halben Stunde voll gehabt. Am Anfang der Saison ist das mit den Besatzfischen auch nicht schwer.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (28. April 2019)

Unser Anangeln am Vereinsflüsschen war für mich nicht so erfolgreich, aber es hat Spaß gemacht. (Wie sollte es sonst beim angeln auch sein.) Geangelt wurde von 9:00-11:00Uhr. Als Köder verwendete ich den guten alten Tauwurm. Nach einer halben Stunde war eine kleine Bafo am Haken.
Ich habe sie nicht gemessen, denke mal sie war ca. 24cm. Hatte nicht geschluckt und kam unversehrt zurück. 
Gegen Abend bin ich nochmal losgezogen und konnte noch zumindest 2 brauchbare Salmoniden mit 32cm und 34cm keschern. 
Im ganzen war es ein schöner Tag und das gemütliche Beisammen sein mit den Vereinskollegen beim Bierchen und Gulaschsuppe war auch vom feinsten.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bilch (28. April 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Unser Anangeln am Vereinsflüsschen war für mich nicht so erfolgreich, aber es hat Spaß gemacht. (Wie sollte es sonst beim angeln auch sein.) Geangelt wurde von 9:00-11:00Uhr. Als Köder verwendete ich den guten alten Tauwurm. Nach einer halben Stunde war eine kleine Bafo am Haken.
> Ich habe sie nicht gemessen, denke mal sie war ca. 24cm. Hatte nicht geschluckt und kam unversehrt zurück.
> Gegen Abend bin ich nochmal losgezogen und konnte noch zumindest 2 brauchbare Salmoniden mit 32cm und 34cm keschern.
> Im ganzen war es ein schöner Tag und das gemütliche Beisammen sein mit den Vereinskollegen beim Bierchen und Gulaschsuppe war auch vom feinsten.
> ...


Petri!
P.S. Tolle Rolle  Funktioniert die problemlos?


----------



## Jason (28. April 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> P.S. Tolle Rolle  Funktioniert die problemlos?


Die Rolle läuft sehr gut. Nachdem ich sie bekommen habe, lief sie schwergängig. Aber eine komplette Wartung hat sie wieder auf Vordermann gebracht. Macht wirklich Spaß, mit ihr zu fischen. Ich finde bei den alten Rollen das Ganggeräusch faszinierend.

Gruß Jason


----------



## glavoc (29. April 2019)

Petri Jason! Superschöne Combo, die du da fischst 
War am WE auch beide Tage los, am schwäbischem Bächle. Zwischen Regenguss (endlich!) und Sonnenschein, gab es dutzende wilde Bachforellen und ein paar Döbel (die mit Hochwasser aufgestiegen sein müssen). Bilder vom Samstag (Akku war bald leer):


----------



## glavoc (29. April 2019)

Und Bilder vom Sonntag. Sorry da
a) nicht alles fotografiert
b) alles in übler "Handyschnappschuss-Manier" gemacht wurde.
c) die Fische nicht gut in "Pose" gesetzt wurden...muss halt sehr, sehr schnell gehen. Fisch pro Foddo.
Habe es einfach nicht raus, so tolle Bilder einzustellen 












Edit: mit 7,1:1 Übersetzung


----------



## Jason (30. April 2019)

Heute Abend war ich nach getaner Arbeit auch noch mal los. Vier Bafos waren es insgesamt, 2 waren verwertbar.
Leider eine recht große verloren. Aber man sieht sich immer zwei mal im Leben. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## glavoc (30. April 2019)

Petri Jason 1, schöne Fische


jason 1 schrieb:


> Leider eine recht große verloren. Aber man sieht sich immer zwei mal im Leben.


Genau so sieht es aus & macht angeln so spannend 
grüßle


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. Mai 2019)

Pertri allen Fängern !
Ich war heute früh los und konnte auch die erste Bafo dieses Jahr auf Trockenfliege fangen (s. Photo) 
Die übrigen ca. 20 Bafos, Äschen und Rainies gingen allerdings "nur" auf Nymphe. Naja ... ganz klar Jammern auf hohem Nivau 
Grüße aus dem Spessart
Steff


----------



## Bootsy48 (1. Mai 2019)

Gestern an der Werre auf der Pirsch gewesen und es war sehr unterhaltsam .....nach dem dritten Wurf eine 34er gelandet und danach könnte ich mehrfach Nachläufer beobachten ....kannte ich bisher nur von Barschen und Hecht .


----------



## Bilch (1. Mai 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> Petri Jason! Superschöne Combo, die du da fischst
> War am WE auch beide Tage los, am schwäbischem Bächle. Zwischen Regenguss (endlich!) und Sonnenschein, gab es dutzende wilde Bachforellen und ein paar Döbel (die mit Hochwasser aufgestiegen sein müssen). Bilder vom Samstag (Akku war bald leer):
> 
> 
> ...


Bin noch nie auf die Idee gekommen einen Fischgreifer beim Forellenangeln zu benutzen. Interessant! Hat er sich als fischschonend erwiesen?


----------



## glavoc (1. Mai 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Bin noch nie auf die Idee gekommen einen Fischgreifer beim Forellenangeln zu benutzen. Interessant! Hat er sich als fischschonend erwiesen?


An diesem Abschnitt muss ich viel durch "den Dschungel" und das Bächle wird zum Rinnsal (Wasserkraftkanal entzieht großen Teil des Bächles). Plus Brombeerhecken .
Da wollt ich nicht auch noch einen Kescher mitschleppen. Bisher scheint es nicht zu schlecht zu funktionieren. Auf jeden Fall besser als sie zu stranden^^…
Nein im Ernst, viele löse ich noch im Wasser vom Haken und manchmal ist es geschickter den Fisch per Greifer still zu halten um den Haken zu lösen.
lg


----------



## glavoc (3. Mai 2019)

Muss noch zwei "Fänge" nachtragen  habe glücklich diese 2 buchstäblich  " in der Luft" gefangen und wollte sie euch nicht vorenthalten:


----------



## Jason (3. Mai 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> Muss noch zwei "Fänge" nachtragen  habe glücklich diese 2 buchstäblich  " in der Luft" gefangen und wollte sie euch nicht vorenthalten:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 323603
> Anhang anzeigen 323604
> Anhang anzeigen 323605


Die sind noch gut. Man muss auch mal Glück haben.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Iombarolas (3. Mai 2019)

Moin in die Runde,
Mich hat es jetzt in letzter Zeit auch wieder ein paarmal ans Forellenwasser verschlagen. Nachdem zum Saisonstart bei uns (1. April) nur die Kleinen beißen wollten, waren jetzt auch ein paar Bessere dabei. Dann war ich heute wieder los und siehe da: Anscheinend wurde besetzt. Denn auf einmal gab es Bisse und Fische, wohin man auch warf oder was man mit dem Köder veranstaltete Also schnell das Abendbr  ot gefangen und dann an die nächste Stelle weiter ab vom Trubel. Da gab es dann auch noch ein paar "wilde", nicht komplett verblödete Fische Hoffentlich verteilt sich das in den nächsten Tagen und die Rotgetupften lernen dazu. Hier noch ein paar Fotos:


----------



## glavoc (5. Mai 2019)

Petri Männers,
heut` war ich noch mal kurz am Neckar. Leider wenig Zeit, obwohl das Wetter war ja auch bescheiden...
Paar Foddos hab`ch auch gemacht, eine durfte mit.
Allen viel Petri!


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. Mai 2019)

Hallo Glavoc,
Du fischst recht weit oben am Neckar, oder ? Wir hatten mal eins unserer Fliegenfischertreffen am oberen Neckar bei Bieringen gemacht, aber da ist der Neckar schon recht breit.

Ich war heute früh bei uns im Naturschutzgebiet, bevor es total zuwuchert und bin erschrocken, was der (die ?) Biber da angerichtet haben. Alles morastig und tlw. gar nicht mehr begehbar. Dafür hab ich weit unterhalb der Dämme neben einigen Bafos auch wunderschön gezeichnete Rainies gefangen. Bei denen, wie auf dem Bild, leg ich meine Hand dafür ins Feuer, dass es sich um natürliche Reproduktion handelt. Echte, makellose Schönheiten 

Die großen wollten heute nicht mitspielen, vermutlich hat Ihnen der Wetterumschwung nicht gefallen. Heute früh hatten wir -2° und etwas Schnee. Das Wasser war dementsprechend recht kalt.

Cheers
Steff


----------



## glavoc (5. Mai 2019)

Hallo Steff-Peff,
ich befische den Neckar ab unterhalb von Tübingen bis runter zu Obergrenze Nürtingen.
Das mit den "Regenbogenforellen" finde ich jetzt doch sehr interessant! Könnten sie nicht als Brutlinge eingesetzt worden sein, bzw. - wie weit ist es von dir bis zum Meer?
Die laichen doch im Salz, oder? 
grüßle


----------



## Laichzeit (5. Mai 2019)

Die laichen ganz ähnlich wie die heimischen Bafos auf Kiesbänken in den Bächen.


----------



## glavoc (5. Mai 2019)

@Laichzeit - Danke, wieder was gelernt  (und bin "Anglerlatein" aufgessesen… und habe es geglaubt, statt selbst nachzulesen)..


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. Mai 2019)

Ja, es ist wie Laichzeit schon geschrieben hat.
Sie laichen angeblich nur etwas später wie die Bafos. Da wo ich ich die gefangen habe, werden keine Setzlinge besetzt und es gibt keine Zuchtteiche, aus denen sie abhauen können. Die besetzten Regenbogen, die unterhalb tlw. vorkommen, sind ü30 und haben niemals solche Farben, sondern sind eher  "langweilig" silbrig.
Es hat lange geheissen, dass Rainies sich nicht selbst reproduzieren, aber das hat keinen Bestand mehr (heisst es bei Karpfen ja auch oft) 
Gruß
Stefan

PS:dann fischst Du tatsächlich unterhalb von Bieringen. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es da noch Salmoniden im Neckar gibt


----------



## Mr. Sprock (5. Mai 2019)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 323714



Wunderschön die kleine!
Ich kenne auch einen Bach, wo sie sich vermehren.
Warum manche sie zu hassen scheinen und alle totschlagen, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Die in unseren Gewässern vorkommenden Bachforellen, sind doch zu 95% PuFos.
Da sollte man sich über jeden Wildfisch freuen, aber nein, er wird totgeschlagen.
Mit dieser Art sollte man sich schon mal anfreunden, wenn man zukünftig noch wilde Forellen fangen möchte.


----------



## Bilch (5. Mai 2019)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hallo Glavoc,
> Du fischst recht weit oben am Neckar, oder ? Wir hatten mal eins unserer Fliegenfischertreffen am oberen Neckar bei Bieringen gemacht, aber da ist der Neckar schon recht breit.
> 
> Ich war heute früh bei uns im Naturschutzgebiet, bevor es total zuwuchert und bin erschrocken, was der (die ?) Biber da angerichtet haben. Alles morastig und tlw. gar nicht mehr begehbar. Dafür hab ich weit unterhalb der Dämme neben einigen Bafos auch wunderschön gezeichnete Rainies gefangen. Bei denen, wie auf dem Bild, leg ich meine Hand dafür ins Feuer, dass es sich um natürliche Reproduktion handelt. Echte, makellose Schönheiten
> ...





Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Wunderschön die kleine!
> Ich kenne auch einen Bach, wo sie sich vermehren.
> Warum manche sie zu hassen scheinen und alle totschlagen, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
> Die in unseren Gewässern vorkommenden Bachforellen, sind doch zu 95% PuFos.
> ...


Es gibt nicht schöneres als an Gewässern angeln zu können, wo die Forellen noch in freier Wildbahn laichen. Ich habe dieses Glück - und konnte auch schon mal Refos beim Laichen beobachten


----------



## Tim89 (6. Mai 2019)

Moin,
war gestern spontan am Bächlein und konnte 2 sehr schöne Bafos verhaften. Sehr gut genährt und extrem Kampfstark!
Und für mich gab es ein Higlight, eine Bachschmerle...lange her eine gesehen zu haben.
Was auch sehr interessant ist, wie untersachiedlich die Forellen gefärbt sind. Alle aus dem gleichen Flussabschnitt und dennoch komplett unterschiedliche Farbgebung.


----------



## Tobias85 (6. Mai 2019)

Petri Tim...die zweite Forelle finde ich außerordentlich hübsch mit ihrem leicht wellenförmig verlaufenden Band aus Punkten!


----------



## Bilch (6. Mai 2019)

Tim89 schrieb:


> Was auch sehr interessant ist, wie untersachiedlich die Forellen gefärbt sind. Alle aus dem gleichen Flussabschnitt und dennoch komplett unterschiedliche Farbgebung


Zuerst Petri zu den wundschönen Fischen!

Forellen (wie alle Fische) sind Chromatophor, sie besitzen also die Möglichkeit ihre Farbe der Umgebung anzupassen. Auf hellen kiesigen Grund z.B. wird auch eine Forelle hell sein, 20 m weg von ihr, wo der Boden dunkel ist, wird ihre Artgenossin aber viel dunkler sein.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (6. Mai 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Forellen (wie alle Fische) sind Chromatophor, sie besitzen also die Möglichkeit ihre Farbe der Umgebung anzupassen. Auf hellen kiesigen Grund z.B. wird auch eine Forelle hell sein, 20 m weg von ihr, wo der Boden dunkel ist, wird ihre Artgenossin aber viel dunkler sein.


Interessante Sache, nur den Fachbegriff dazu kannte ich noch nicht. Bei uns sind aufgrund des klaren Wassers und des vielen frischen Gerölls (Alpen ) fast alle Forellen sehr hell, eher weiß statt gelb wie auf den obigen Fotos. Hier (https://www.thetrouthunters.ch/fangberichte/2017/juli/) ist das ganze noch extremer zu sehen, weiße Forelle mit rötlichen Flossen (runterscrollen bis zum 2. Juli)


----------



## Bilch (6. Mai 2019)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Interessante Sache, nur den Fachbegriff dazu kannte ich noch nicht. Bei uns sind aufgrund des klaren Wassers und des vielen frischen Gerölls (Alpen ) fast alle Forellen sehr hell, eher weiß statt gelb wie auf den obigen Fotos. Hier (https://www.thetrouthunters.ch/fangberichte/2017/juli/) ist das ganze noch extremer zu sehen, weiße Forelle mit rötlichen Flossen (runterscrollen bis zum 2. Juli)


Danke für den Link  Wirklich wunderschöne Landschaft!! Konnte ein paar Mal auch schon an ähnlichen Gewässern angeln  Jedoch habe ich solche hellen Forellen mit rötlichen Flossen bis jetzt noch nirgendwo gesehen.


----------



## glavoc (7. Mai 2019)

Heute Nachmittag hatte ich mir einen, von mir schon länger nicht mehr befischten, Gewässerabschnitt am Bächle vorgenommen. Gab recht häufig Kontakt, jedoch meist eher kleine. Dennoch schön und kurzweilig gewesen, wenn auch keine "Dickerchen" und" Brummerchen" dabei.
Drei miserable Händyfoddos hab ich für euch auch noch gemacht^^:















allen viel Petri und lg


----------



## Justhon (7. Mai 2019)

Petri an alle Fänger! Tolle Fische 

Ich habe in den letzten Wochen einige schöne Forellen fangen können. Ich hab die dunklere ausnahmsweise mal genau gemessen und die hatte auf den Punkt 45cm, die erste könnte sogar noch drüber gewesen sein.

VG 
Justus


----------



## Bilch (8. Mai 2019)

Petri zu den Fischen! Sieht echt schön aus


----------



## Jason (8. Mai 2019)

Petri Heil @Justhon . Zwei wunderschöne Forellen hast du da an Land gezogen. Respekt!! Bin mal gespannt, ob ich auch demnächst solche kapitalen Schönheiten an Land bekomme.

Gruß Jason


----------



## oberfranke (8. Mai 2019)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Wunderschön die kleine!
> Ich kenne auch einen Bach, wo sie sich vermehren.
> Warum manche sie zu hassen scheinen und alle totschlagen, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
> Die in unseren Gewässern vorkommenden Bachforellen, sind doch zu 95% PuFos.
> ...



Und warum sind wohl so viele der vorkommenden  Bachforellen PuFos?

Die Regenbogenforelle ist keine einheimische Art- Deshalb ist bei uns in Flüssen und Bächen der Forellen- und Äschenregion der Besatz verboten und es besteht eine Entnahmepflicht.
Begründung: Die Regenbogenforelle laicht nach der Bachforelle an den gleichen Plätzen wie die Bachforelle. Durch ihr Laichverhalten (Laichgrube) zerstört sie den Laich der heimischen Bachforelle und genau aus diesem Grund gehört die Regenbogenforelle raus.


----------



## MarkusZ (8. Mai 2019)

oberfranke schrieb:


> Durch ihr Laichverhalten (Laichgrube) zerstört sie den Laich der heimischen Bachforelle



Und Ablaichen bedeutet nicht automatisch, dass der Laich hochkommt und  die Art sich selbst erhält.

In den meisten Gewässern pflanzen sich ReBo m.W. nicht dauerhaft fort. Karpfen ja auch nicht.



> Warum manche sie zu hassen scheinen und alle totschlagen, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.



Wann ein Angler einen Fisch entnehmen kann oder nicht ist in D durch Gesetze und Verordnungen stark eingeschränkt. Hass erscheint mir da ein eher untergeordnetes Motiv.


----------



## Laichzeit (8. Mai 2019)

Die Refo ist als "Wildfisch" in Europa einfach nicht besonders erfolgreich und wird hier zumindest kurzfristig nichts ersetzen können, bzw. muss es gar nicht. Bachforellen kommen mit einer größeren Bandbreite an Gewässertypen zu Recht und sind deutlich vermehrungsfreudiger. Die Gewässer, welche der Bafo keinen guten Lebensraum mehr bieten können, aber der Regenbogenforelle gute Bedingungen zur natürlichen Reproduktion stellen, kann man in Deutschland an den Fingern abzählen.


----------



## oberfranke (8. Mai 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Und Ablaichen bedeutet nicht automatisch, dass der Laich hochkommt und  die Art sich selbst erhält.
> In den meisten Gewässern pflanzen sich ReBo m.W. nicht dauerhaft fort.


Stimmt, aber durch das Laichverhalten der ReBos hat der Laich der Bachforelle noch weniger Chancen durchzukommen.


----------



## MarkusZ (8. Mai 2019)

oberfranke schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber durch das Laichverhalten der ReBos hat der Laich der Bachforelle noch weniger Chancen durchzukommen.




Eben das meinte ich. Die laichen zwar ab und beeinträchtigen ggf. dabei die BaFo-Gelege, aber dann kommen keine ReBos hoch und noch weniger BaFos als ohne ReBo-Besatz. Deshalb finde ich Besatzverbote für ReBo/Bachsaibling etc.  in ausgewiesenen Gewässern durchaus sinnvoll. 

Allerdings sollten dann m.E. auch entsprechende Bachforellenstämme besetzt werden und nicht irgendwelche Satzfische ungeklärter Herkunft .


----------



## glavoc (12. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
war gestern am Neckar, bevor Petrus mich mit Regen taufte....
… 
… zuvor jedoch beschenkte er mich mit Forellen 












euch allen viel Petri und eine gute Zeit!
lg


----------



## Jason (12. Mai 2019)

Nach einer ganzen Zeit hat es dann doch noch geklappt. Es muss wärmer werden, dann ist die Beißlaune auch effektiver.
Gruß Jason


----------



## crisis (15. Mai 2019)

@ glavoc, die obere ist interessant gehakt!


----------



## glavoc (16. Mai 2019)

crisis schrieb:


> @ glavoc, die obere ist interessant gehakt!



Da muss ich dir Recht geben! Völlig gegen alle Vorschriften^^ was fällt ihr ein  musste auch erst zweimal hinschauen, soll sie beim nächsten Mal "richtig" machen 

Anbei Bilder von gestern:











sowie:






Allen da draußen viel Petri und eine schöne Zeit am Wasser!


----------



## philipp87 (17. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
gestern konnte wir zu zweit mehrere gute BaFo's fangen. Der Wasserpegel sowie das Wetter und ein an diesem Tag unschlagbarer Köder führten zu mehreren schönen Fischen. Diese 52er Forelle war das Highlight unseres Tages.


----------



## glavoc (17. Mai 2019)

Sehr schöner BaFo - Brocken @philipp87  - dickes Petri!


----------



## Jason (17. Mai 2019)

Dickes Petri für die 52er Bafo. Respekt 
@philipp87 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Salmonidenangler (17. Mai 2019)

Petri! @philipp87 
Auf Fliege?


----------



## philipp87 (17. Mai 2019)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Petri! @philipp87
> Auf Fliege?



Danke @Salmonidenangler; nein, allerdings hatte es kurz geregnet und die Forellen waren auf der Jagd nach Fliegen an der Oberfläche.
Ein Wobbler konnte die Forelle schließlich überzeugen.

Danke @jason 1 @glavoc


----------



## Tobias85 (17. Mai 2019)

Auch von mir Petri, tolle Forelle


----------



## Steff-Peff (18. Mai 2019)

Hi, 
hier geht´s ja gut ab. Schöne und zahlreiche Fische. 
War ne Weile nicht am mitlesen. 
Dickes Petri an alle !
Cheers Steff


----------



## Wunderflunder (19. Mai 2019)

Petri Heil an alle,

auf Empfehlung bin ich auf diesen Thread gestoßen. Ich finde ihn super und dachte mir ich trag mal eine Kleinigkeit dazu bei

liebe Grüße 
René


----------



## Bilch (19. Mai 2019)

@Wunderflunder, schöne Bafo  Petri!


----------



## Jason (19. Mai 2019)

Heute Abend, nach einem mächtigen Gewitter habe ich den Bafos nachgestellt. Tauwurm auf Grund hat eine schöne gebracht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Steff-Peff (25. Mai 2019)

Wollte es heute versuchen, habe aber gar nicht angefangen zu fischen. Es ist mal richtig viel Wasser in der Bach und die Nymphe hätte keine Chance gehabt, auf Tiefe zu kommen. Noch 3-4 Tage, dann sollte es wieder gehen. Wie sieht es bei Euch aus ?
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Salmonidenangler (25. Mai 2019)

Bei uns haben wir sehr hohes Wasser, bin morgen aum Bergsee in der Nähe, der zum Glück klar ist.


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. Mai 2019)

Eine schöne getupfte...


----------



## Bilch (25. Mai 2019)

Bei uns haben wir schon seit einem Monat fast Dauerregen  War bis jetzt dreimal kurz am Wasser. Wäre fast besser, wenn ich zuhause geblieben wäre ...


----------



## Hering 58 (25. Mai 2019)

@Aalzheimer Petri zur getupften.


----------



## Iombarolas (25. Mai 2019)

Moin in die Runde,
Ich war eben gerade unterwegs, nachdem die letzten Tage wegen Hochwasser nicht wirklich an Fischen zu denken war. Der immer noch leicht erhöhte Pegel und das recht trübe Wasser hat sich sehr positiv auf die Beißfreudigkeit ausgewirkt. Insgesamt konnte ich 13 Forellen fangen, davon ca 5 maßige (hab sie nicht genau gemessen  Allerdings war es teilweise echt tricky, die Schönheiten mit dem Gummifisch zu erwischen, da sehr viele Maifliegen geschlüpft sind und die Forellen deshalb oft nur ganz kurz und spitz auf Gummi gegangen sind. Muss wohl die Tage mal mit der Trockenfliege los....
Fotos kommen morgen


----------



## Bootsy48 (29. Mai 2019)

Gestern Abend hatten die Forellen viel Appetit auf Made und Wurm bei leicht erhöhtem Pegel an der Werre


----------



## Leine-Leroy (1. Juni 2019)

46er von heute morgen, auf Nymphe...


----------



## Jason (2. Juni 2019)

Petri @Leine-Leroy Ne 46er kann sich schon mal sehen lassen.


----------



## Seele (2. Juni 2019)

@Leine-Leroy Sehr schön. Petri. 

Ich war heute früh auch bisschen testen und hatte mir eigentlich nicht viel erwartet, aber wurde dann doch eines Besseren belehrt und hatte einige teils richtig schöne Refos.


----------



## Iombarolas (15. Juni 2019)

Hallo in die Runde,
Nachdem ich die letzte Zeit kaum zum Fischen losgehen konnte (Klausuren, Uni halt), hab ich es dann gestern mal wieder geschafft loszuziehen. Insgesamt 5 Stück ließen sich überlisten, zwei schöne Mittdreißiger waren dabei und durften zum kurzen Fototermin an Land


----------



## Tobias85 (15. Juni 2019)

Petri, schöne Fische!

Darf ich fragen, aus welchem Gewässer? Hab auch mal ne Weile in Braunschweig gelebt, ein paar Bäche hab ich mir da auch mal (allerdings ohne Angel) angeschaut.


----------



## Iombarolas (15. Juni 2019)

Moin,
Ja also mein "Wohnzimmer" was die Forellen angeht sind die Nette und die Oker  
Allerdings ist da auch inzwischen relativ viel Betrieb, aber man fängt trotzdem seine Fische, die Flüsse sind ja zum Glück auch noch relativ naturbelassen, sodass man auch eine sehr schöne Umgebung beim Fischen hat


----------



## Tobias85 (15. Juni 2019)

Ach da untern treibst du dich rum...  Ich dachte du berichtest mir jetzt von den exzellenten Forellenbeständen in Wabe und Schunter, aber das ist dann ja wahrscheinlich ne Ecke weg von dir...


----------



## glavoc (15. Juni 2019)

Petri Leine-Leroy, Petri lombarolas, Petri Alzheimer!
sehr schöne Fische, die da gefangen wurden, nice!
Heute Mittag war ich kurz am Fluss. Recht trübe wars, dennoch fing ich in der kurzen Zeit gut.













allen viel Petri und ein schönes Rest-WE!

lg


----------



## Bilch (17. Juni 2019)

Allen Petri zu den schönen Forellen!

Heute konnte ich auch endlich wieder eine schöne 44er BaFo überlisten


----------



## Jason (17. Juni 2019)

Petri zur Bafo. Und das auf Gummi Fisch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bilch (17. Juni 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Petri zur Bafo. Und das auf Gummi Fisch.



Mit quasi Faulenzermethode (den Köder lasse ich nicht auf Grund sinken) - habe letzes Jahr herausgefunden, dass am Stausee diese Methode (und Jiggen auch) sehr erfolgreich sein kann


----------



## Marcoallround (23. Juni 2019)

Gestern hab ichs auch mal wieder an den Bach geschafft. Um 6 uhr gings los 1.5 stunden mit dem Zug an einen Voralpenbach, als ich den Bach gesehen habe bin ich 1.5 Stunden weiter an den nächsten  Kafeebraun und extrem hoch. Aber beim anderen Bach hatte ich mehr glück. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Schnapsklar und die Forellen waren in bester Beisslaune so kam es dass ich an praktisch jedem Spot mindestens eine bafo erwischt habe. Von 10 cm bis hoch auf 34 wobei der Durchschnitt so um die 24 cm lag.




Die Natur dort oben war ebenfalls atemberaubend. Mein Hausgewässer ist ein mit Beton verbauter Bach/kleiner Fluss und dort ist das genaue Gegenteil, hinter jeder Biegung ändert sich die Wassermenge, plötzlich kommen anstelle von Tiefen Gumpen ausgedehnte Kiesbänke und hinter der nächsten Biegung plötzlich Felswände links und recht  insgesamt habe ich 9 stunden am Bach geangelt und rund 10 kilometer zurückgelegt.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Was mich aber am meisten fasziniert hat, war neben dem sehr guten Bestand ohne jeglichen Besatz, das Nahrungsangebot. Viele Groppen, irgendwelche würmer wie auf dem Foto und Steinfliegenlarven, die gibt es bei uns im Bach nichtmal mehr .  Achja und bei jedem spotwechsel flüchteten kleine forellen vor mir an Orten an denen ich niemals Forellen erwartet hätte 
Was auch sehr eindrücklich war: bei einem Spotwechsel konnte ich einen revierkampf direkt vor meinen Füssen miterleben hab sie sogar auf Kamera aufgenommen 
Das werde ich auf jeden Fall wiedermal wiederholen!!
Grüsse


----------



## Seele (23. Juni 2019)

Sehr sehr geil Marco. Eine echte Perle.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (23. Juni 2019)

*Da dieser Bericht von der alpinen Fischerei handelt, gibt's hier nicht nur Bachforellen sondern auch wunderschöne, farbenprächtige Seesaiblinge (Relikte der letzten Eiszeit in dunseren Gebirgsseen) zu sehen. Da der Bericht meiner Meinung nach trotzdem hier am besten aufgehoben ist, bitte ich um Entschuldigung für den Schock, den so mancher Bachforellenangler bekommen könnte...


1. Tag, 7. Mai, Gebirgsfluss, Bergwerk und Insel*
Der erste Tag fischen, nachdem ich den Fischereianfang glorreich während der USA - Reise verpasst habe.
Ich entscheide mich also, trotz knapp 80 cm Wasserstand an den Gebirgsfluss zu gehen. Darf mich beim Vorbereiten natürlich erstmal wieder vom nächstbesten Touri blöd anschauen lassen. Versuche ein paar erste Würfe mit der Fliegenrute - die Strömung ist für meinen Wurfstil viel zu stark. Ach ja, natürlich gleich 2 Hares Ear abgerissen...
Also mit der Spinnrute, doch zwei Stundenlang rührt sich trotz fetter 6 Gramm Klemmbleie vorm 10 Gramm Blinker nix. Bei der Flussüberquerung fast weggerissen worden, werfe ich noch ein paar mal eine Nymphe stromauf in ein ruhigeres Kehrwasser, mit dem Ergebnis der Erkenntnis, dass mein Wurfstil in der Praxis am Wasser grottenschlecht ist, und ich entweder zu wenig von Hegers sauteurem rosa Polyyarn verwendet hab, oder das Zeug, oder mein billiges Entenbürztelfett Mist ist. Der Indikator rutscht allein durch die Strömung auf dem Vorfach...
Nochmals fast weggespült bei der Querung zurück (Ich geh nie wieder bei über 72 cm an den Gebirgsfluss), latsche ich in meiner nagelneuen 50€ - Wathose, von der ich zunächst dachte, sie wäre 5 Nummern zu groß, was sich allerdings im Wasser durch den Druck relativierte, die Landstraße entlang. Tolle Aussicht aufs Gymnasium in meiner Freizeit. An der Insel runter, erstmal eine Viertelstunde hingesetzt und ausgeruht, was am Bergwerk angesichts der Strömung und dem Mangel an Sitzmöglichkeiten schlecht machbar ist, außerdem müsste ich mich dorten wieder von den Touris beglotzen lassen. Snickers aus dem Bergwerkshop gegessen und angefangen zu fischen. Ergebnis waren zwei schöne, wenn auch kleine Wildforellen, die direkt hinter dem Felsblock bissen, auf dem ich stand.














Zuhause festgestellt, dass die Wathose an den Nähten undicht ist. Naja, was will man für 50 Euro machen?









*
2. Tag, 18. Mai, Bergseee vom Boot*
Gebirgsflüsse führen trübes Hochwasser, ich weiche mit dem extra angerufenen Bus auf den See aus. Zunächst nichts gefangen, dann Mittags Streamer geworfen und meine erste Forelle auf die Fliegenrute gefangen:




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Forelle habe ich zurückgesetzt. Entweder meine Präsentation ist scheisse, oder die Schnur kringelt immer noch so extrem von der Rolle. Egal, in ihrem Fressrausch nimmt eine Forelle die nicht sehr gut schwimmende Fliege (verdammt, brauch wohl irgendwann Nev-r-Sink vom Heger; sauteuer). Ich nehme diesen Fisch mit, es handelt sich um letztjährigen Besatz, beim Ausnehmen finde ich neben schwarzen Mücken ausschließlich kleine Wasserschnecken im Magen...




*3.Tag, 26. Mai, Bergsee vom Boot*
Die Lage am Fluss ist immer noch die selbe wie in den letzten Tagen, also weiche ich wieder auf den Bergsee aus.
Ich unterhalte mich auf dem Hinweg mit dem Busfahrer, der auch Fischer ist, und berichtet, dass er auf den Tipp eines Österreichers hin mit Neongummimaden von Halloween auf der Hegene tolle Erfolge auf Saiblinge erzielt hat.
Am See angekommen, rudere ich wie jeden Tag zunächst Richtung Bootsverleih und Felsufer, um "wenigstens eine Forelle zum Essen zu fangen". Dort mache ich ein paar Würfe mit meinem Balzer Billigblinker in 10gr, silbern, klobig (der billigste Köder in meiner Box neben Spinnern), mit dem ich bereits mehrere schöne Forellen fangen konnte, obwohl ich anfangs überhaupt kein Vertrauen in den Metallklotz hatte, und der nun mein vermutlich meist gefischter Köder am Bergsee ist. Aufgrund des hohen Gewichts lässt sich dieser Blinker extrem weit werfen und fängt somit auch die Forellen, die normalerweise bis zum Boot mitschwimmen und aufgrund der kurzen Strecke, auf der der Spinner oder andere normale Köder nur spielen können, verscheucht werden. Auf einmal erscheint ein dicker Nachläufer, die bisherigen Forellen diese Jahr waren eher dünne Besatzfische vom Vorjahr. Und bei diesem einen soll es nicht bleiben: Es folgt ein riesiger Trupp nigelnagelneuer Besatzforellen, die, wie ich mir im nachhinein überlege, bestimmt für Christi Himmelfahrt gesetzt wurden. Sowas hab' ich seit Jahren nicht am See gesehen, 20 - 30 Forellen, die sich regelrecht um den Blinker streiten! , darunter auch recht große Exemplare mit mindestens 40cm. Bis diese zum Zug kommen, beißen allerdings bereits die mittelgroßen 36er, was auch jetzt passiert, ein kurzer, wegen der Härte meiner Flussrute leider fast emotionsloser Drill und schon liegt sie im Kescher:




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Als ich sie in der Kühlbox verstaut hab', ruder ich voller Aufregung dem im See schwimmenden Trupp hinterher, der Biss kommt allerdings wieder an der gleichen Stelle wie beim ersten Mal, wieder der gleiche Blinker. Nach dem Versorgen werfe ich sofort nochmal den Blinker in den Schwarm, der allerdings langsam nur noch zögernd und vorsichtiger nachläuft. Nach einem Wechel auf Spinner hängt die dritte, mein Tagesausfang für Forellen ist voll. Ein bisher einmaliges Erlebnis, da hole ich gleich noch mal die erste aus der Kühlbox, um den historischen Moment festzuhalten:




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Die zwei, die im Minutentakt (10:10 und 10:14 Uhr bissen)
Und hier noch mal alle zusammen:




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Schon ab diesem Zeitpunkt hat sich der Ausflug trotz des nebel- und wolkenverhangenen Himmels und den morgens noch kalten Temperaruren gelohnt. Dieses war aber zusammen mit dem frischen Besatz sicher ausschlaggebend für den Erfolg.
Ich stelle also notgedrungen auf Saiblinge um (das hatte ich noch nie!), mit denen ich seit letztem September, wo ich meinen einzig vermutlich maßigen Saibling auf den sauteuren, Ami - Dropshot - Insektenlarvenköder direkt unter dem Boot verloren hab, noch eine Rechnung offen hab: Ein leuchtend roter Bauch (ich hoffe ich hab mir nicht bloß den weißen Bauch einer Forelle rot eingebildet), Freude über den Saibling, Griff zum Kescher im Boot - und weg war er. Seitdem bin ich quasi traumatisiert, was Saiblinge angeht . Im Frühjahr hatte noch ich einen mageren 25er als Beifang auf einen tief geführten goldenen Mepps an der tiefen Kante hinten in der Bucht nach den Felsen gehabt.
Ich fahre also hinter in die Saiblingsbucht, verpasse glorreich den einzigen Biss. Ich halte noch einen Ratsch mit dem 82-jährigem ehemaligem Fischer und Vereinsmitglied, der scheinbar Sonntags öfter auf den bankartigen Baumstämmen oberhalb der Fischerboote sitzend den See genießt, der darin endet, dass er mir einige selbst gebundene, knallrote, pinke und orangene Haarwaschl schenkt, mit der Zusatzinfo, dass sein Sohn oder Enkel - ich weiß es nicht mehr genau- mit seinen Zöpfen am Stausee (Annahme: Wiestalstausee, von dem er trotz der verstümmelten Seefos geschwärmt hat...) schon sehr große Saiblinge und Forellen fängt, und dass damit sogar jeder "Depp wos fangt". Ich konnte meine Skepsis gegenüber der grellen Farbe noch nicht ganz los werden, hab mich aber trotzdem sehr gefreut.
Nach diesem kurzen thematischem Exkurs zurück zum See: Ich zu besagter Steilkante an der Bucht neben den Felsinseln, ankere über dem dunkelblauen, hoffentlich recht tiefem Wasser und lasse mein Dropshot mit der orangenen Gumminymphe herab. Keine Viertelstunde später folgt ein kräftiger Biss, innerhalb eines kurzen Moments reißt es mir die Rute fast aus der Hand - hier kommen Erinnerungen an obig beschriebenen Saiblingsbiss letzten Jahre zurück- und die Post geht ab. An der leichten Rute macht selbst diese geschätzt 31er Bachforelle großen Spaß, allerdings muss ich sie zurücksetzen. Nach einer ewigen Erholungsphase des Bangens mit künstlich erhöhtem Kiemendurchfluss verschwindet sie mit einem kräftigem Flossenschlag (ich erschrecke mich natürlich, wo der Fisch vorher doch so apathisch wirkte) in der Tiefe. Beim nächsten Mal muss ich wegen des Druckausgleichs langsamer Drillen. Am Ende des Tages liegen nun mit dem vom letzten mal schon vier, also eigentlich acht Bachforellenfilets in der Gefriertruhe, und ich beschließe freudig, dass ich dann nächstes Mal ja gezielt nur auf Seesaiblinge gehen kann...

*Anmerkung: Nachdem ich in den letzten Wochen so gut wie nie zum Schreiben gekommen bin, halte ich's hier einfach und zeig' euch einfach noch ein paar Bilder:

4. Tag, 2. Juni, Bergsee vom Boot:







*
43er Bachfo
*5. Tag, 12. Juni, Bergsee vom Boot: Endlich Saiblinge!




*
Seesaibling, Durchschnittsgröße
*



*
Beifang auf Hegene
*











*
Sorry für das blutige Foto, Drillstress an der Hegene
*




























6. Tag, 17. Juni, Bergsee vom Boot:



*
Diese Farbe macht süchtig 
*



*




*











*
Eine Regenbognerin auf Hegene auf Sicht, ca. 5m unterm Boot. Ein echter Wildfisch, nicht so ein verstümmelter Besatz...leider Entnahmepflicht für Regenbogner, obwohl diese Fische wunderschön abgewachsen sind, das merkt man auch an der unglaublich zarten Haut und der schönen Zeichnung.
*Anmerkung: Die Passagen stammen aus meinem Angeltagebuch, und wurden leicht verändert: Die Gewässer werden nicht genau benannt, da ich es nicht toll fände, diese so im Internet öffentlich für jedermann zugänglich zu beschreiben. Die Namen der "Gebirgsflüsse und Bergseen" können bei Interesse per PN erfragt werden.*


----------



## Bilch (23. Juni 2019)

@Marcoallround und @Salmonidenangler, danke für die tollen Berichte.

Ich war heute abend auch wieder am Wasser und konnte schon beim allerersten Wurf diese wunderschöne 50 cm ReFo mit einem schwarzen Twister überlisten 

Bei dem letzten Wurf des Tages aber habe ich eine mega Bafo gehakt, ich tippe auf mindestens 60 cm, habe sie schon fast gelandet, als sie sich mit druckvollem Schütteln von dem Haken befreien konnte. Und warum - der Jighaken hat sich verbeugt!


----------



## Salmonidenangler (24. Juni 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> @Marcoallround und @Salmonidenangler, danke für die tollen Berichte.
> 
> Ich war heute abend auch wieder am Wasser und konnte schon beim allerersten Wurf diese wunderschöne 50 cm ReFo mit einem schwarzen Twister überlisten
> 
> ...


Petri zur 50er, das mit der verlorenen Bachfo ist schade, ich würd's an det selben Stelle einfach noch mal probieren


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Juni 2019)

Gestern abend im tiefen Stillwasserbereich die 60ger Seeforelle.
Bin zur Zeit nur noch mit der Gamakatsu Rute Akilas 2018 80MH 2,4m 5-30g unterwegs. Mit einem Gufi bis max. 9cm und 6-9gr Kopf ist es damit derzeit alles an Raubfisch zu fangen.
Auf den 9cm Sandra habe ich gestern Hecht und Seeforelle gehabt, Zielfisch war kapitale Bachforelle


----------



## Bilch (24. Juni 2019)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Petri zur 50er, das mit der verlorenen Bachfo ist schade, ich würd's an det selben Stelle einfach noch mal probieren


Selbstverständlich!!! Frage mich, ob ich wieder mit dem Twister versuchen soll, oder kennt sie jetzt bereits den Köder


----------



## Bilch (24. Juni 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 326479
> 
> 
> Gestern abend im tiefen Stillwasserbereich die 60ger Seeforelle.
> ...


Petri zu der schönen SeFo  Tolle Kombo! meine ist viel bescheidener, fängt aber trotzdem.
Das mit Gummi stimmt übrigens vollkommen


----------



## Steff-Peff (24. Juni 2019)

Petri allen Fängern ... tolle Fische !
Ich war heute das erste mal nach meiner Knie-OP am/im Wasser und habe mit der #3 und ausschliesslich trocken gefischt. Es war aber extrem zäh 
Obwohl der feindliche Luftraum voller Insekten war, gab es kaum Oberflächenaktivität. Ein paar Bafos hatten dann aber doch Mitleid mit mir 
Waren keine Riesen, aber zumindest nicht geschneidert.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Salmonidenangler (25. Juni 2019)

Servus @Steff-Peff, waren zwar keine Riesen bei dir, dafür kann ich immer noch nicht an die Flüsse, weil wir seit Anfang Mai Hochwasser haben


----------



## Steff-Peff (25. Juni 2019)

Hallo Salmonidenangler,
scheinbar geht es nur noch extrem. Durch die aktuelle Hitzewelle werden wir wohl bald wieder Wassermangel haben. Aktuell ist es noch ganz gut, da es immer wieder mal geregnet hat. Und so nen Sommer wie 2018 brauch ich auch nicht mehr.
Cheers
Steff


----------



## Seele (25. Juni 2019)

Wasser kommt bei mir relativ wenig, aber sehr sehr trüb noch. 
Solang immer mal zwei drei Gewitter drüber ziehen geht's mit dem Wassermagel, aber du hast recht @Steff-Peff die Gefahr ist groß, dass wieder so etwas passiert wie letztes Jahr.


----------



## Bilch (25. Juni 2019)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Servus @Steff-Peff, waren zwar keine Riesen bei dir, dafür kann ich immer noch nicht an die Flüsse, weil wir seit Anfang Mai Hochwasser haben


Bei mir ist das Angeln erst seit cca. zwei Wochen einigermaßen wieder möglich, obwohl viele Gewässer immer noch angeschwollen und trüb sind. Ich befürchte aber auch dass wir bald Wassermangel haben werden.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (25. Juni 2019)

Wir ham dieses Jahr bei dem Schmelzwassermengen keinen Wassermangel, das einzig gute dran. Wobei es letztes Jahr hier aucht nicht wirklich extrem kritisch geworden wäre.


----------



## Jason (26. Juni 2019)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hallo Salmonidenangler,
> scheinbar geht es nur noch extrem. Durch die aktuelle Hitzewelle werden wir wohl bald wieder Wassermangel haben. Aktuell ist es noch ganz gut, da es immer wieder mal geregnet hat. Und so nen Sommer wie 2018 brauch ich auch nicht mehr.
> Cheers
> Steff


Wer braucht so einen Sommer wie 2018? Wasser ist lebenswichtig. Nicht nur für uns Menschen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (27. Juni 2019)

Petri allen Fängern!!


----------



## Steff-Peff (28. Juni 2019)

Bei uns ist es so weit. Mehrere heiße Tage ohne Regen. Vor 2,5 Wochen stand das Wasser noch fast am oberen Rand des Ufers.
Und es ist bei uns kein Regen in Sicht ... dafür weiter heisses Wetter.
Ausserdem schiesst die Vegetation unglaublich schnell in die Höhe.


----------



## Steff-Peff (30. Juni 2019)

War heute früh von 6:30 - 8:30 am Bach um das "Orscherl" zu testen. Hatte wahre Sternstunden und konnte alle drei Arten, die bei uns vorkommen, in ordentlicher Anzahl und anständigen Größen (für unser Gewässer) fangen.


----------



## Seele (30. Juni 2019)

Klasse, Petri.

Bei mir war es recht einseitig in Sachsen Fischart, dafür die mit umso mehr Power und in guter Größe


----------



## Steff-Peff (30. Juni 2019)

Hi Seele, 
Petri, das sind ja herrlich gezeichnete Rainies. Aber die Größe steigt selten mal nach nem 16er Mücklein 
Müsste schon sein Streamer herhalten.
Cheers
Steff


----------



## Seele (30. Juni 2019)

Sag das nicht. Ich hab die auch schon mit dreggenden Mücken gefangen.
Aber du hast Recht, der Zopf richtet das wesentlich unkomplizierter, vor allem wenn man nur ganz kurz die hot spots abfischt.


----------



## Steff-Peff (6. Juli 2019)

Heute einen kleinen Kanal befischt, der großteils im Schatten ist. Neben einigen Bafos gab es auch Rainies. U.a. diese ca. 45 cm große, die sich den Streamer schmecken lies.
Durfte nach dem Bild gleich wieder schwimmen. Größe habe ich nur ungefähr an einer Markierung an der Rute bestimmt. 
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Forelle74 (6. Juli 2019)

Hallo
Ich war heute früh ca. eine Stunde an unserem Forellen Bach.
Ich hab zwei schöne Salmoniden erwischt.
Aber keine Bachforelle. 







Petri@Steff-Peff


----------



## Steff-Peff (6. Juli 2019)

Hi Forelle74,
ebenfalls Petri  
Werden die Saiblinge bei Euch besetzt ?
Habe bei uns in 9 Jahren gerade mal 3 kleine Saiblinge gefangen. Die waren vermutlich ausgebüchst.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Forelle74 (6. Juli 2019)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hi Forelle74,
> ebenfalls Petri
> Werden die Saiblinge bei Euch besetzt ?
> Habe bei uns in 9 Jahren gerade mal 3 kleine Saiblinge gefangen. Die waren vermutlich ausgebüchst.
> ...


Hallo
Regenbogenforellen werden nicht besetzt die sind wohl aufgestiegen von der unteren Strecke.
Saiblinge werden hin und wieder n paar reingesetzt.
Der war auch an den Flossen so lädiert und hatte eine verkrüppelte Flosse.
Der war sicher gesetzt.
Wir ham ein Mittelstück eines kleineren Flußes.
Angrenzend sind auch private Grundstücke mit kleinen Gewässern fürn Eigenbedarf.
Da büxt hin und wieder auch was in unser Flüsschen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (8. Juli 2019)

Ich hab ein bis zwei mal im Jahr die Gelegenheit in einem kleinen Privatbach zu fischen. Da gibt es auch einige private Teiche und sogar ne kleien Forellenzucht, deren Wasser in den Bach einfliesst. Da braucht man keine Rainies zu besetzen , hat aber immer nen guten Bestand. 
Es gibt auch neben dem selbst erhaltenden Bafobestand einen Äschenbestand von dem niemand etwas wusste, bis ich vor ein paar Jahren das erste mal mit der Fliege dort gefischt habe. Solche Gewässer sind echte Perlen !

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Bilch (11. Juli 2019)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Petri zur 50er, das mit der verlorenen Bachfo ist schade, ich würd's an det selben Stelle einfach noch mal probieren


Ich habe sie 
60 hat sie nicht, "nur" 52 und 1,4 kg


----------



## Jason (11. Juli 2019)

@Bilch Toller Fisch. Respekt und Petri Heil. Auf was ging sie?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bilch (11. Juli 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> @Bilch Toller Fisch. Respekt und Petri Heil. Auf was ging sie?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Danke. Sie ging auf einen Kopyto ähnlichen Gummifisch im quasi natur Dekor (weiß silber mit schwarzen Rücken), dem Ufer entlang langsam über dem Boden geführt und gezupft immer wenn er den Boden berührte. Als ich zum Wasser kam sah ich nämlich kleine Fische in der Ufernähe schwimmen.


----------



## phirania (12. Juli 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich habe sie
> 60 hat sie nicht, "nur" 52 und 1,4 kg
> Anhang anzeigen 327234



Petri
Schöner Fisch.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (12. Juli 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich habe sie
> 60 hat sie nicht, "nur" 52 und 1,4 kg
> Anhang anzeigen 327234


Petri! Ich hab auch noch eine Rechnung offen. Bei uns wäre eine 52er Bachfo absolut selten wenn nicht gar der "Fisch des Gewässers"


----------



## Forelle74 (12. Juli 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Danke. Sie ging auf einen Kopyto ähnlichen Gummifisch im quasi natur Dekor (weiß silber mit schwarzen Rücken), dem Ufer entlang langsam über dem Boden geführt und gezupft immer wenn er den Boden berührte. Als ich zum Wasser kam sah ich nämlich kleine Fische in der Ufernähe schwimmen.


Petri toller Fang


----------



## Forelle74 (12. Juli 2019)

Ich war gestern  spontan 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 am Bach.
Ne schöne 40ger Rebo hab ich erwischt.
2 kleinere Bafos durften wieder Schwimmen.


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Juli 2019)

Dickes Petri,Bilch und Forelle74


----------



## Seele (14. Juli 2019)

Mal wieder ne ü45 mit traumhaft roten Flossen






Und hier das Besteck dafür


----------



## Salmonidenangler (14. Juli 2019)

Seele schrieb:


> Mal wieder ne ü45 mit traumhaft roten Flossen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327339
> 
> ...


Petri! Was isn das für ne Rute an der Legalis?Und wir ham immer nich Hochwasser


----------



## Hering 58 (14. Juli 2019)

Seele schrieb:


> Mal wieder ne ü45 mit traumhaft roten Flossen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327339
> 
> ...


Dickes Petri,und schöne Bilder hast du gemacht.


----------



## Seele (14. Juli 2019)

Danke, bei uns passt das Wasser endlich. Jetzt beißt kaum noch was   



Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Was isn das für ne Rute an der Legalis?



Ist ne Eigenbau mit Blattgold  wird aber vielleicht bald in den Kleinanzeigen zu finden sein. Habe vor mir ne Neue zu bauen, obwohl das Ding eigentlich schon zu 99% perfekt ist.


----------



## phirania (15. Juli 2019)

Petri an Alle Fänger hier...
Sher schöne Fische und Traumgewässer habt ihr hier.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (15. Juli 2019)

Seele schrieb:


> Danke, bei uns passt das Wasser endlich. Jetzt beißt kaum noch was
> 
> 
> 
> Ist ne Eigenbau mit Blattgold  wird aber vielleicht bald in den Kleinanzeigen zu finden sein. Habe vor mir ne Neue zu bauen, obwohl das Ding eigentlich schon zu 99% perfekt ist.


Mit Blattgold? Wusste gar ned dass es sowas auch für Ruten gibt


----------



## Seele (15. Juli 2019)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Mit Blattgold? Wusste gar ned dass es sowas auch für Ruten gibt


Machen kann man viel. Obs immer Sinn macht?  Es sieht auf jeden Fall gut aus und ist mal was Anderes, gerade in der Sonne ist der Glanz ein Traum


----------



## Steff-Peff (21. Juli 2019)

Heute mal was ganz anderes von mir. War wieder an dem kleinen Kanal, der zu unserer Strecke gehört. Da konnte ich einige schöne Forellen Ü40 ausmachen, sie haben mich jedoch vorher registriert und sich hurtig verdünnisiert. Bis auf eine, waren heute an dem Stück alle schlauer wie ich.
Auf dem Rückweg fiel mir im Augenwinkel etwas auf. Seht selbst. Die Wände des Kanals waren für den Zwerg wohl zu hoch :-(


----------



## Bilch (21. Juli 2019)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Heute mal was ganz anderes von mir. War wieder an dem kleinen Kanal, der zu unserer Strecke gehört. Da konnte ich einige schöne Forellen Ü40 ausmachen, sie haben mich jedoch vorher registriert und sich hurtig verdünnisiert. Bis auf eine, waren heute an dem Stück alle schlauer wie ich.
> Auf dem Rückweg fiel mir im Augenwinkel etwas auf. Seht selbst. Die Wände des Kanals waren für den Zwerg wohl zu hoch :-(
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327586


Die natur ist unerbittlich. Aber auch das gehört zum Kreis des Lebens. So wie auch wir Angler


----------



## Mike- (22. Juli 2019)

Ohje der arme kleine Frischling, aber so ist das halt^^.

@Bilch ist dein Fang eine Mischung aus Bafo und Rebo, wegen der roten  Punkte in der Flanke. Petri zu dem schönen Fisch.


----------



## Bilch (22. Juli 2019)

Mike- schrieb:


> Ohje der arme kleine Frischling, aber so ist das halt^^.
> 
> @Bilch ist dein Fang eine Mischung aus Bafo und Rebo, wegen der roten  Punkte in der Flanke. Petri zu dem schönen Fisch.


Das sind zwei unterschiedliche Spezies, also eher unwahrscheinlich. Ich glaube es handelt sich um ein Phänotyp der BaFo, rein theoretisch könnte aber ein Hybrid zwischen Seeforelle und Bachforelle sein.


----------



## u-see fischer (22. Juli 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> ........ theoretisch könnte es aber ein Hybrid zwischen Seeforelle und Bachforelle sein.



Wobei das eigentlich genetisch identische Fische sind.

Der sehr erfahrene Boardy sneep hat dazu mal sehr schön geschrieben (Da ging es um Seeforellen aus der Rurtalsperre) das eine Seeforelle die mal (was nie passieren würde) über die Staumauer gespült würde, nach einiger Zeit das Farbkleid eine Bachforelle annehmen würde.


----------



## Bilch (22. Juli 2019)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Wobei das eigentlich genetisch identische Fische sind.


Ganz genau!


u-see fischer schrieb:


> Der sehr erfahrene Boardy sneep hat dazu mal sehr schön geschrieben (Da ging es um Seeforellen aus der Rurtalsperre) das eine Seeforelle die mal (was nie passieren würde) über die Staumauer gespült würde, nach einiger Zeit das Farbkleid eine Bachforelle annehmen würde.


Das wäre ein sehr interessantes Experiment!


----------



## Laichzeit (22. Juli 2019)

Richtig, Bachforelle und Seeforelle sind zwei Ökotypen der selben Art. Dennoch spielt die Herkunft eine Rolle bei der Färbung und dem Muster. Seeforellen gibt es hauptsächlich im Donausystem und Rheineinzugsgebiet der Alpen. Seeforellen aus dem Donaugebiet haben in der Regel größere und unförmigere Punkte als die aus zum Beispiel dem Schweizer Einzugsgebiet des Rheins. Diese Unterschiede bleiben erhalten, wenn man sie in Bäche setzt, da das größtenteils genetisch ist.


----------



## Angelmann67 (24. Juli 2019)

@Steff-Peff ,
die arme Sau. War dasn Saibling ?
Wegen dem weißen Saum ?


----------



## Steff-Peff (24. Juli 2019)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> @Steff-Peff ,
> die arme Sau. War dasn Saibling ?
> Wegen dem weißen Saum ?



Hallo Angelmann,
befreundeter Jäger meinte, es sei ein Tauchschwein 
Cheers
Steff


----------



## Salmonidenangler (24. Juli 2019)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hallo Angelmann,
> befreundeter Jäger meinte, es sei ein Tauchschwein
> Cheers
> Steff


https://images.canusa.de/img/region...schweine.cr1998x1999-576x0.460x460cut.q50.jpg

sorry, der musste sein. schicke tauchschweine


----------



## Angelmann67 (24. Juli 2019)

@Salmonidenangler 
geiler Fund.
Leider handelt es sich hierbei, um die  karibische Schnorchlersau.
Deutlich zu erkennen, der Schnorchel ist über Wasser.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (24. Juli 2019)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> @Salmonidenangler
> geiler Fund.
> Leider handelt es sich hierbei, um die  karibische Schnorchlersau.
> Deutlich zu erkennen, der Schnorchel ist über Wasser.


Ah, ok, bei der genauen Unterscheidung der Unterarten war ich mir nicht so sicher, ob es sich hier unter Umständen nicht doch um eine Schnorchlersau mit defektem Luftansauger handelte


----------



## Steff-Peff (29. Juli 2019)

Neulich ein ersoffener Frischling, heute ein Reh, oder Rehbock. Man, hat das Vieh schon gestunken 
Ich hoffe der Jagdpächter entsorgt es zeitnah. Informiert habe ich ihn gleich.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (29. Juli 2019)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Neulich ein ersoffener Frischling, heute ein Reh, oder Rehbock. Man, hat das Vieh schon gestunken
> Ich hoffe der Jagdpächter entsorgt es zeitnah. Informiert habe ich ihn gleich.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327894


Ach nee, aber bei uns kriegt der Nationalpark Stress weil eine ortsfremde Tierschützerin tote Gamskitze (Fallwild) gefunden hat, diese als Hirschkälber deklariert hat und mit den Vorwürfen, im Nationalpark würde massivst mit Schalldämpfer gejagt und Mutterkühe erschossen an die Presse gegangen ist. Noch dazu behauptete sie lange, die Abschusszahlen des Nationalparks würden nicht veröffentlicht, dabei findet sogar einmal im Jahr eine Hegeschau statt. Aber die Presse und (natürlich nicht ausschließlich) Stadtmenschen glauben den Mist ja auch noch, da sie um 1 Uhr Mittags keine Rehrudel im Biergarten am Wanderweg treffen. 

Das ganze ist wie man anhand deiner Fotos wunderbar sieht, ein natürlicher, wenn auch manchmal für Betrachter unangenehmer Prozess.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (2. August 2019)

@Steff-Peff:
Hast du denn zumindest deine Madendose auffüllen können?


----------



## Bilch (2. August 2019)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> @Steff-Peff:
> Hast du denn zumindest deine Madendose auffüllen können?


@Steff-Peff ist ein überzeugter Fliegenfischer, glaube kaum, dass er sowas braucht


----------



## Mr. Sprock (2. August 2019)

War doch nur Spaß....wer macht denn sowas überhaupt?


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. August 2019)

Ne Madendose wäre übergelaufen 

Ich habe mich mal mit einem unterhalten, der tatsächlich seine Maden selbst gezüchtet hat. Schätze, die "Zucht" riechst Du auf nen Kilometer


----------



## Lajos1 (3. August 2019)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Ne Madendose wäre übergelaufen
> 
> Ich habe mich mal mit einem unterhalten, der tatsächlich seine Maden selbst gezüchtet hat. Schätze, die "Zucht" riechst Du auf nen Kilometer



Hallo,

das habe ich mit so 13/14 Jahren mal gemacht und die Maden dann zwecks längerer Haltbarkeit in den Kühlschrank gestellt. Hat mir die letzte "drümmer Schelln" (für Nichtfranken: starke Ohrfeige) seitens meiner Mutter eingebracht, verbunden mit verbalen Äußerungen, welche ich lieber nicht wiederhole.

Petrri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. August 2019)

Möchte Euch ein Forellchen zeigen, das mir gestern auf eine "orange shellback" einstieg. 
Die Größe macht sie nicht besonders, aber die Farben fand ich beeindruckend.

Gruß

Steff


----------



## Barsch-Erna (6. August 2019)

Hallo in die Runde! Bisher waren Forellen nicht meine Zielfische...bis ich nach Irland flog.. Leider hab ich dort gemerkt, dass man mit einer Spinnrute nicht weit kommt. Hatte nur einmal eine Forelle am Band, aber leider nicht gelandet. Alle Einheimischen fischen mit Fliegenrute und da ich in 6 Wochen wieder dort bin, möchte ich vorbereitet sein.. Gibt es in NRW einen Fliegenfischerkurs oder ähnliches? Welches Tackle muss ich mir vorab zulegen? Bin da leider totales Greenhorn.. Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tip für mich...? Lg


----------



## Mr. Sprock (6. August 2019)

Ja, so einen Kurs gibt es bei Angelgeräte Schallbruch in Essen.
Du nimmst am besten eine #6 Rute mit semiparbolischer Aktion, eine #6 WF Schwimmschnur und eine passende Rolle.
Sprich mit Franz Robl oder mit seiner Frau.

http://www.angel-schallbruch.de

_Firma Schallbruch
Turmstr. 19
45127 Essen

_Telefon:  _0201 222792_


----------



## Barsch-Erna (6. August 2019)

Super! Tausend Dank für den Tipp!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (6. August 2019)

Die Kurse finden am zweiten Tag immer an einem Fließgewässer statt.
Am ersten Tag wird das Werfen geübt.
So war es zumindest "damals".


----------



## Mr. Sprock (6. August 2019)

Noch ein Tipp wegen des Werfens:
Bringe dir das auf keinen Fall selber bei und lasse es dir auch nicht von einem Anfänger zeigen.
Die dann gelernten / eingeprägten Fehler bekommst du schlecht wieder korrigiert.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (6. August 2019)

Immer diese Pauschalaussagen ...
Hätte es sich nicht irgendwann jemand selber beigebracht, gäbe es kein Fliegenfischen .

@Erna: wenn es mit der Spinnrute nicht geklappt hat, kann es ja auch an vielen andern Gründen gelegen haben. Eigentlich lassen sich Forellen mit der Spinnrute mindestens genau so gut wie mit der Fliege fangen, eher noch viel besser. Das die Einheimischen alle mit der Fliege fischen, ist eine Frage der Einstellung. Edler Fisch - edle Methode und so... Und eigentlich sind sie ja alle Lachsfischer, das ist bei den Briten dann eben das allerhöchste.
Ansonsten viel Erfolg für den nächsten Trip, Irland ist klasse .


----------



## Steff-Peff (6. August 2019)

Hallo Erna,
erkläre dem Instructor, wo und wie Du fischen willst. Eine #6 wäre mir für Forelle zu heftig, ich fische im Normalfall #4, aber wenn es geht auch nur #2 und #3. Wenn es aber große Überraschungen geben kann, mag auch ne #6 sinnvoll sein.
Wichtig auch, ob Du Stillwasser, oder Fliessgewässer fischen willst. Da gibt es einiges (z.B. Rutenlänge) zu beachten. Ein guter Instructor wird Dir dann schon zu passendem Gerät raten können. Normal kann man im Kurs Gerät probieren.

Viel Spass in Eire und ganz besonders beim Flifi.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Barsch-Erna (7. August 2019)

Danke Euch! Ich besuche erstmal den Kurs..die Gewässer sind unterschiedlich. Einmal ein Bergsee und ein Fluss. Im River Owenea sind auch Meerforellen und Lachse unterwegs, im See Brown Trouts. Aber ich denke, es wäre besser, mit dem See zu starten. Die Trouts sind recht klein dort, ich denke da waren meine Köder einfach zu groß und meine Reiserute auch..aber traumhaft schön ist es da, da geht man auch gerne ohne Erfolg angeln


----------



## Steff-Peff (14. August 2019)

War heute früh los und konnte einige schöne Bafos zwischen 33 - 40 cm auf Trockene fangen ... Klasse 

Auf dem Rückweg machte ich dann noch nen recht grossen Fisch aus, der aber die Trockene komplett ignorierte.
Ich knüpfte daher ne Tungsten Pheasant Tail Nymphe an und  ... voilá, sie nahm sie.

Da es eine (frühere Setz-) Rainie war, durfte Sie ausnahmsweise auch mit. Das Massband zeigte 48 cm.


----------



## Iombarolas (20. August 2019)

Heute war ich mal wieder mit etwas mehr Zeit am Forellenbach Watangeln. Morgens um 6 gings los und ich konnte relativ schnell die erste schöne Rotgetupfte überlisten. Es waren auch endlich mal wieder richtig schöne wilde Fische dabei 
In ca 6 h Angelzeit konnte ich über 10 Fische überlisten. Es war auf jeden Fall eine sehr kurzweilige Angelei


----------



## Noo (21. August 2019)

Petri zu den Fängen, tolle Fische!

Ich war auch nochmal unterwegs. Dieser schöne Milchner hat mich zum Abschluss nach Hause begleitet.

NOO


----------



## Bilch (21. August 2019)

@Iombarolas und @Noo, Petri zu den schönen BaFos!

Ich war im letzten Monat leider nur paar mal für max 1 Stunde am Wasser und nicht sehr erfolgreich. Außer einmal mit einem Freund an meinem Lieblingsstausee. Zuerst haben wir mit Gummi versucht, nichts, dann hat er einen 4er Spinner drangehängt und Bombe, jeder zweite Wurf ein Fisch. Ich hate nur einen 3er in gleicher Farbe, nichts, dann habe ich aber einen 10 g Blinker genommen und dann hat es auch bei mir gedonnert. Nach 30 Minuten war dann leider Schluss aber in der halben Stunde haben wir zusammen mindestens ein Dutzend schöne Forellen gefangen.

Am Montag war ich auch kurz am Wasser. Ich habe meine Köderbox zuhause vergessen und hatte nur den 2er Spinner, der schon montiert war. Eine ich schätze cca. 50cm BaFo ist auf den Spinner gegangen und nach 2, 3 wilden Sprüngen ist sie so schnell in meine richtung gestartet, dass ich überhaupt nicht schnell genug kurbeln konnte. Dann noch ein Sprung und sie hat sich von dem Haken geschüttelt. Tja, wenn man ohne Widerhaken angelt, muss man halt mit sowas rechnen


----------



## Steff-Peff (21. August 2019)

Petri allen Fängern und denen, die demnächst los ziehen !

@ Bilch: mach Dir keine Gedanken, wenn sie nicht ein anderer gefangen hat, kriegst Du sie das nächste mal  Ich fische zu 100 % ohne Widerhaken und glaube nicht, dass ich deshalb so sehr viel mehr Aussteiger habe. 

Cheers
Steff


----------



## Hering 58 (21. August 2019)

Petri allen Fängern


----------



## Bilch (21. August 2019)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern und denen, die demnächst los ziehen !
> 
> @ Bilch: mach Dir keine Gedanken, wenn sie nicht ein anderer gefangen hat, kriegst Du sie das nächste mal  Ich fische zu 100 % ohne Widerhaken und glaube nicht, dass ich deshalb so sehr viel mehr Aussteiger habe.
> 
> ...


Ich mache mir überhaupt keine Gedanken. Ob ich sie kriege oder nicht, dass ist mir gleich. Ich angle, weil ich freude am Angeln habe und Angeln ist nicht nur Fische fangen  Auch dieser Drill war ein schönes Erlebnis 

Ohne Widerhaken angle ich schon seit Jahren bzw. seit ich eine 15 cm Bafo entnehmen musste, weil ich sie nicht vom Haken befreien konnte. Und es ist mir tausendmal lieber 20 kapitale Bafos zu verlieren als nur einmal noch eine kleine zu verangeln 

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, war es aber auch ein Fehler meinerseits, weil die Bremse ein Bisschen zu locker gestellt war und ich so den Anhieb nicht richtig durchbringen konnte


----------



## Mike- (21. August 2019)

Was heißt hier das man mit der Spinne nicht weit kommt? 

In meinem alten Verein war ich einer der wenigen die quasi nie als Schneider nach Hause sind, die Bissfrequenz an unseren Bächen ist sehr hoch, weil die kleinen 1-5m Bäche kaum beangelt werden, das ist eigentlich recht einfach wenn man weiß wo die Fische stehen und dann fähig ist die Spots ziemlich exakt anzuwerfen (das ist oft gar nicht so einfach). In unseren kleinsten Bächen kann man sie teilweise mit der Hand rausfangen, das war als Kind meine Lieblingsbeschäftigung. 

Wenn man nur 1-2m in die Nähe wirft kommt in der Regel kein Biss & den Platz 20x anwerfen macht kein Sinn, wenn ich nach spätestens 4-5 Versuchen keinen Kontakt habe laufe ich weiter (evtl später noch mal versuchen), so meine Erfahrung & immer sehr leise sein und nicht trampeln.
Ich bin aber schon als  5 jähriger mit der Angel am Bach gestanden & habe die markanten Spots verinnerlicht, es sind an jedem Bach die gleichen Plätze. Bei mir haben beide Opas geangelt und der Onkel.

Außerdem wie Bilch schon angemerkt hat, Hauptsache draußen in der Natur.


----------



## crisis (22. August 2019)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> ... Und eigentlich sind sie ja alle Lachsfischer, das ist bei den Briten dann eben das allerhöchste...



Sieh doch mal bei Deinem nächsten Besuch in Irland einem Einheimischen in die Augen und nenn ihn einen 'Briten'.


----------



## Iombarolas (23. August 2019)

Moin,
Nach den Erfolgen beim letzten Mal war ich ziemlich heiß auf die Forellenangelei und bin dann heute um 5 Uhr los zum Bach. Heute war ich an einer Strecke, wo ich seit Ende Juni nicht mehr vorbeigeschaut hatte und war dementsprechend gespannt, was noch ging. Der Wasserstand war nicht mehr wirklich üppig Gleich am Dritten Spot schoss jedoch ein Schatten aus dem unterspülten Ufer und verleibte sich meinen Gufi ein. Zum Vorschein kam eine schöne 38er, wär die Heckflosse noch dagewesen, hätte sie bestimmt die 40 geknackt, aber naja...




Anschließend gings weiter und schon kurz darauf schepperte es schon wieder. Ich staunte nicht schlecht, denn zum Vorschein kam ein 36er Bachsaibling, den hatte ich in dem Gewässer auch noch nie und meines Wissens werden die auch nicht besetzt Der durfte dann zum Essen mit




Danach kamen noch ein paar untermaßige, noch mehr Fehlbisse, aber alles in Allem wieder einmal ein gelungener Tag. Interessant war, dass ca. um 9 Uhr der Spuk schon wieder vorbei war, liegt wahrscheinlich am guten Wetter (wolkenlos, warm etc.) Anbei noch ein paar Impressionen vom Gewässer


----------



## Bilch (23. August 2019)

@Iombarolas, einen wunderschönen Bach hast Du da


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. August 2019)

Hi lombarolas,
Petri zu den Fischen und dem tollen Gewässer. Wäre ein Spitzengewässer zum Flifi.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Iombarolas (23. August 2019)

Petri Dank! Ja ich bin da vor zwei Jahren das erste Mal hingefahren und habe mich direkt verliebt
@Steff Najaaaa das sieht nicht überall so aus Aber ich wollte das auf jeden Fall nochmal in Angriff nehmen, ne Fliegencombo hab ich, nur würd ich da als armer Student wahrscheinlich noch mein komplettes Erspartes in den Büschen versenken Ich übe erstmal noch ein bisschen
LG


----------



## Noo (27. August 2019)

Naja, mal eben schnell zum Bach und schauen, was die Forellen machen... Offensichtlich waren die heute aber nicht da.
Dafür sind mir diese prächtigen Döbel eingestiegen. 56 und 58 cm, die 60er Marke knapp verpasst. Der große hatte eine kleine Verletzung am Schwanzansatz, sah nach einem Vogel aus. Die schien ihm aber keine Probleme zu bereiten. Als der Fisch eingestiegen ist ging es gewaltig rund!


----------



## Hering 58 (27. August 2019)

Dickes Petri Noo,schöne Bilder.


----------



## Steff-Peff (27. August 2019)

Petri zu den Dickköpfen ! Auf was hast Du sie gefangen ? Nymphe, Streamer, Nasse, Trockene ?
Ich hatte meine meisten auf Trockene und Nymphe.
So long
Steff


----------



## Noo (27. August 2019)

Gefangen habe ich die beiden auf eine nass gefischte Rehaarsedge. Klassisch, stromab im Swing. Ich habe in der Vergangenheit die Erfahrung gemacht, dass wenn nichts steigen will und sich auch nicht zum Stieg provozieren lässt die provokant, schon fast wie ein Streamer gefischte Sedge gute Erfolge bringt. Die Erfahrung wurde heute bestätigt. Die beiden haben direkt hintereinander an fast der selben Stelle gebissen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (30. August 2019)

Das passiert mir auch gelegentich beim Fischen mit der Trockenen, dass Fische in dem Moment einsteigen, wenn man die Fliege gerade einholen will und sie vom Vorfach unter Wasser gezogen wird.
Zwei große Döbel an fast der gleichen Stelle ist super ! Normal sind die anderen gewarnt, sobald man einen drillt.

Cheers
Steff


----------



## crisis (30. August 2019)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> ... Normal sind die anderen gewarnt, sobald man einen drillt.



Finde ich auch interessant. Wir haben eine relativ flachen und sehr klaren Bach, in dem von 8 bis über 60 cm alle Döbel-Größen vertreten sind. Sobald einer der Kleinen den Köder auch nur kurz anfasst wissen die Großen Bescheid. Keine Chance dann noch einen zu haken. Müssen in Noo's Gewässer deutlich argloser sein.


----------



## Seele (30. August 2019)

Ihr werdet lachen aber ich habe einen Aitel (Döbel) bei mir im Gartenteich. Der kam versehentlich mal rein. Keine Chance den raus zu bekommen. Sobald eine Schnur dran hängt und wenns auch nur ne 12er ist, dann wars das. Und der ist mit seinen 20cm wirklich noch kein Riese. Die Viecher sind richtig schlau.


----------



## Noo (30. August 2019)

Ja, normal kenne ich das auch nur so wie ihr das beschreibt. Hast du einen gefangen, sind die anderen gewarnt. Hier stand tatsächlich eine größere Gruppe. Ich tippe auf rund 8 Tiere ähnlicher Größe, die ich auf ca 8m Flusslauf ausmachen konnte. Ich habe mehrere Flanken gesehen von größeren Tieren. Als der erste gedrillt war und ich weiterhin die Flanken sah, habe ichs nochmal drauf angelegt und direkt den zweiten gefangen.


----------



## Noo (30. August 2019)

Was aber sicherlich zutrifft, der Angeldruck ist hier sehr, sehr gering.


----------



## Seele (30. August 2019)

Dagegen sind sie mit Boilie ziemlich leicht zu überlisten, gerade die Großen werden irgendwann neugierig


----------



## Bilch (30. August 2019)

Seele schrieb:


> Ihr werdet lachen aber ich habe einen Aitel (Döbel) bei mir im Gartenteich. Der kam versehentlich mal rein. Keine Chance den raus zu bekommen. Sobald eine Schnur dran hängt und wenns auch nur ne 12er ist, dann wars das. Und der ist mit seinen 20cm wirklich noch kein Riese. Die Viecher sind richtig schlau.





Seele schrieb:


> Dagegen sind sie mit Boilie ziemlich leicht zu überlisten, gerade die Großen werden irgendwann neugierig



Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die Döbel extrem vorsichtig und aufmerksam. Und entsprechend schwer zu fangen. In einem Bach mit sehr klarem Wasser, den ich ab und zu befische, gibt es neben Forellen auch Döbel. Forellen habe ich schon viele gefangen, aber noch keinen einzigen Döbel. Sie merken die Schnur sofort und wollen den Köder einfach nicht nehmen. In anderen größeren und trüberen Gewässern fange ich Döbel ziemlich regelmässig.

Als Kind fischte ich auf Döbel mit Mais. Ich schlich mich zum Wasser und hinter einem Busch versteckt warf etwas Mais ins Wasser. Einen Maiskorn zog ich auf einen Haken und senkte den (ohne zu werfen) ganz langsam ins Wasser. Als die Döbel dann vorbei kamen, begannen sie die Maiskörner zu essen und früher oder später nahm ein Döbel auch den Korn mit dem Haken. Und obwohl einer gefangen wurde, kamen die Döbel nach einigen Minuten wieder vorbei. Ich warf wieder etwas Mais ins Wasser usw. So konnte ich damals viele schöne Döbel fangen.


----------



## Iombarolas (4. September 2019)

Moin,
Das letzte Mal Bachforellenpirsch lief eindeutig unter dem Begriff "anstrengend". Alles war voller Gemüse, was den Fluss herab trieb, sodass nach ein bis zwei Metern der Köder meist mit einem wunderschönen, glitschigen dunkelgrünen Haarkranz verziert war... Dennoch kamen ein paar Fische raus, alle klein, aber dafür meine schönste dieses Jahr und vielleicht überhaupt, guckt euch diese geilen roten Spots an





Zu guter Letzt hat es am Ende noch meine UL zerlegt, als ob der Rest nicht schon genug gewesen wäre Naja, hilft nix, dieses Mal haben wir ordentlich eingezahlt, vielleicht krachts dafür beim nächsten Mal, einmal geh ich auf jeden Fall noch los
Anbei noch ein paar Impressionen


----------



## feko (4. September 2019)

Sunglaublich  schrieb:


> Ihr werdet lachen aber ich habe einen Aitel (Döbel) bei mir im Gartenteich. Der kam versehentlich mal rein. Keine Chance den raus zu bekommen. Sobald eine Schnur dran hängt und wenns auch nur ne 12er ist, dann wars das. Und der ist mit seinen 20cm wirklich noch kein Riese. Die Viecher sind richtig schlau.


Und auch unglaublich klasse Aquarienfische....
eben weil die so pfiffig sind


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. September 2019)

Es wird immer schwieriger Bachforellen bei der Bachforellenpirsch bei uns zu erwischen, denn die Regenbogenforelle verdrängt diese zunehmend.
War diese Woche an verschiedenen Gewässern Isar, Amper und auch an deren Kanäle auf Bachforellenpirsh, aber nur langweilige farblose Regenbogenforellen ...


----------



## Noo (6. September 2019)

Hier ist es ähnlich. Allerdings fange ich sehr selten Regenbogenforellen in den Bächen. Aber die Bachforellenbestände an den von mir befischen Bächen sind offensichtlich nicht mehr so wie sie einmal waren. Ich hoffe, dass der Rückgang des Bestandes nur ein temporäres Thema ist und evtl. eher meinem subjektiven Empfinden geschuldet ist. Immerhin war ich in den letzten zwei Sommern nur selten am Bach, da es den Forellen definitiv zu warm war und es keinen Sinn macht die Tiere zu verangeln. Dementsprechend habe ich verhältnismäßig wenig gefangen. Meine Befürchtungen gehen aber leider in eine andere Richtung. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass durch eher laienhafte Versuche die Gewässer zu renaturieren, die Fließgeschwindigkeit stark erhöht wurde und dass viele der ehemaligen Einstände nun durch gefallene Wasserstände trocken liegen. Dann der winterliche Besuch dieser schwarzen Vögel, Pestizid Einträge und sicherlich nicht zuletzt das Wetter und Klima. All dies trägt bestimmt nicht zu stabilen Bachforellenbeständen bei. Meine Befürchtung ist, dass wir irgendwann den Döbel in den Bächen als Leitfischart finden.


----------



## Steff-Peff (10. September 2019)

So Leute,
haut noch mal rein. Nur noch ein paar Wochen, dann ist zumindest in BAY Schonzeit bis Ende Februar.
Ich war am Sonntag früh mit Trockenfliege los und hatte auch einige schöne Bafos, aber die Äschen waren deutlich aktiver.
Wie schaut´s bei Euch aus ?
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Salmonidenangler (10. September 2019)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> So Leute,
> haut noch mal rein. Nur noch ein paar Wochen, dann ist zumindest in BAY Schonzeit bis Ende Februar.
> Ich war am Sonntag früh mit Trockenfliege los und hatte auch einige schöne Bafos, aber die Äschen waren deutlich aktiver.
> Wie schaut´s bei Euch aus ?
> ...


Petri...was soll ich sagen, trüb durch den Regen und Schnee


----------



## Bilch (22. September 2019)

Heute war ich wahrscheinlich das letzte Mal in diesem Jahr auf Bachforelle unterwegs. Aber was für ein Saisonabschluss das war ...

Ich entschied mich für eine Talsperre, wo man zwar zu mehr als 90 % als Schneider nach Hause kommt, wenn es aber klappt, dann kann man sich über die schönsten Fische freuen.

Am Wasser angekommen habe ich zuerst mit einem Twister versucht weil ich die Fische tiefer erwartet habe. Das brachte aber keinen Biss und nach einiger Zeit sah ich Fische aus der Wasser springen. Ich wechselte auf Spinner, was aber auch kein Erfolg ergab. So montierte ich einen schlanken flauchlaufenden Wobbler. Schon nach ein paar Würfen nahm eine große Forelle den Köder, stieg aber leider nach ein paar wilden Sprüngen auch wieder aus  Ich hatte dann noch zwei Aussteiger (kein Widerhaken ) und dachte schon, das wars. Dann stieg aber wieder eine grosse auf den Wobbler. Diesmal konnte ich sie erfolgreich landen - es war eine Bachforelle mit 54 cm und 1,5 kg 






Das tollste kam aber zum Schluss, als es schon an der Zeit war wieder nach Hause zu gehen. Eine wirklich große nahm den Köder, meine 12 g Rute bog sich bis in das Handteil und die Bremse schrie laut. Ich konnte fast meinen Augen nicht trauen, als ich sie endlich landen konnte. Eine Seeforelle! Sie hatte stolze 58 cm und 1,8 kg 






Die Erfolgsmethode heute hieß Twitchen mit Spinnstops. Nach ein paar Schlägen mache ich immer einen kurzen Stop - und die Bisse sind alle in dieser Pause gekommen. Hier der heutige Bringer - Sebile Puncher 70 FL


----------



## Salmonidenangler (23. September 2019)

Petri @Bilch ! Das nenn ich mal nen Saisonabschluss. Mir hat am Freitag ne Dicke nur zwei Mal die Flanke gezeigt als sie mich gesehen hat bei Nachlaufen. Da muss ich die Woche noch mal hin


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. September 2019)

Petri zu den Trutten !


----------



## Bilch (23. September 2019)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Petri zu den Trutten !


Danke! Du würdest sie zwar wahrscheinlich, so wie ein Freund von mir, mit der Fliegenrute fangen - beneidenswert


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. September 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Danke! Du würdest sie zwar wahrscheinlich, so wie ein Freund von mir, mit der Fliegenrute fangen - beneidenswert



Ja, würde ich ziemlich sicher mit der Fliege fangen ... fische fast ausschliesslich so 
Aber das sind schon tolle, bei weitem nicht alltägliche Fische, die Du da gefangen hast.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (24. September 2019)

Heute erwischt. Die Große, die ich beschrieben habe, ist wohl abgewandert oder hat ne Maulsperre bekommen
Erstere Forelle hatte übrigens eine Maus im Magen


----------



## Lajos1 (24. September 2019)

Hallo, 

war heute noch mal los, an einem unserer Mischgewässer. Leider keine Forelle. Ein paar Aitel, Hasel, Barsche und seit langem wieder mal eine Nase auf Nymphe. Das wars mit der Fliege bis 1. April 2020.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (24. September 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> eine Nase auf Nymphe.



Na dann Petri, darüber würde ich mich ggf. mehr freuen, als über ne Forelle.

Hab nun allerdings schon paar Jahre keine Fliegenrute mehr geschwungen.


----------



## Seele (24. September 2019)

Das war die schönste Forelle vom Spontantrip am Wochenende. War richtig hungrig die Gutste.







Petri auch an alle anderen Fänger. Nutzt die Saison noch aus.


----------



## Hering 58 (24. September 2019)

Petri an alle Fänger.


----------



## Bilch (25. September 2019)

@Salmonidenangler, @Seele, schöne Fische, dickes Petri!

@Salmonidenangler, Ich habe heuer in einem Gumpen auch eine ReFo um die 40 cm erfolglos benagelt. Sie hat mich oft bemerket schon als ich mich dem Wasser genähert habe. Oder sie hat die Schnur bemerkt und lies den Köder vorbei schwimmen. Ein paarmal ist sie sogar dem Köder gefolgt und ist natürlich 1 m vor dem Ufer umgekehrt – auch wenn ich hinter einem Felsen gebeugt oder im Gebüsch versteckt war.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. September 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Na dann Petri, darüber würde ich mich ggf. mehr freuen, als über ne Forelle.



Hallo,

da habe ich mich auch mehr gefreut als über eine Forelle. Denn davon fange ich doch viele im Laufe der Saison, aber Nasen eben nicht.
Ähnlich wie heuer in Slowenien, wo ich auf einmal, nach knapp 60jähriger Fischerei, einen Fisch in Händen hielt, den ich nicht kannte.
Konnte diesen dann im Nachhinein als Lau identifizieren. War nicht mal 20 cm lang, aber trotzdem ein Highlight.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bilch (25. September 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da habe ich mich auch mehr gefreut als über eine Forelle. Denn davon fange ich doch viele im Laufe der Saison, aber Nasen eben nicht.
> Ähnlich wie heuer in Slowenien, wo ich auf einmal, nach knapp 60jähriger Fischerei, einen Fisch in Händen hielt, den ich nicht kannte.
> ...


Petri zu der Nase!  Dort wo ich Angle, gibt es sie zwar, aber ich denke nicht, dass ein Fliegenfischer je eine erwischt hätte. Erfolg haben nur die, die gezielt mit Match oder Bolognese Ruten auf Grund auf Nasen angeln.

Bist Du sicher, dass es eine Lau war? Warst Du nicht an der Dreta und Savinja? Dort gibt es sie nämlich nicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. September 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Petri zu der Nase!  Dort wo ich Angle, gibt es sie zwar, aber ich denke nicht, dass ein Fliegenfischer je eine erwischt hätte. Erfolg haben nur die, die gezielt mit Match oder Bolognese Ruten auf Grund auf Nasen angeln.
> 
> Bist Du sicher, dass es eine Lau war? Warst Du nicht an der Dreta und Savinja? Dort gibt es sie nämlich nicht.




Hallo,

es war an der Dreta und es war ein Lau, da bin ich mir absolut sicher. Ich habe ihn aufgrund des Bildes auf der Wikipedia-Seite einwandfrei identifizieren können, war der gleiche Fisch. Allerdings war es auch mein erster in den 8 Jahren in welchen ich dort fische.
Das mit den offiziellen Verbreitungsgebieten ist so eine Sache. Vor etwa 25 Jahren sahen mein Sohn und ich in Niederösterreich in einem Tal, im Waldviertel eine Hornviper, die es dort, bis heute nicht geben dürfte.
Zu den Nasen noch, früher, als die noch häufiger waren, konnte man schon ab und zu eine auf die Nymphe fangen, nicht häufig aber übers Jahr verteilt schon ein paar. Nachdem die so um den Faktor 100 zurückgegangen sind, gegenüber von so 40 Jahren, jetzt halt alle paar Jahre eine.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (25. September 2019)

Hallo,



Bilch schrieb:


> Warst Du nicht an der Dreta und Savinja? *Dort gibt es sie nämlich nicht*.



Gibt es sie dort nun wirklich nicht, oder wurde dort bisher keine nachgewiesen?

Ist immer schwieriger zu beweisen, dass es etwas nicht gibt, als umgekehrt.


----------



## Bilch (25. September 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es war an der Dreta und es war ein Lau, da bin ich mir absolut sicher. Ich habe ihn aufgrund des Bildes auf der Wikipedia-Seite einwandfrei identifizieren können, war der gleiche Fisch. Allerdings war es auch mein erster in den 8 Jahren in welchen ich dort fische.
> Das mit den offiziellen Verbreitungsgebieten ist so eine Sache. Vor etwa 25 Jahren sahen mein Sohn und ich in Niederösterreich in einem Tal, im Waldviertel eine Hornviper, die es dort, bis heute nicht geben dürfte.
> ...





fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann sein. Ich habe mich nur sehr gewundert. Erstens ist der Lau nur in den Flüssen, die sich in nördliche Adria entwässern, vorhanden, die Dreta und die Savinja gehören aber zum Donau-Becken. Und zweitens gilt der Lau in Slowenien als extrem bedroht, bis 2003, als man ihm in einem Bach fand, dachte man sogar, er sei ausgestorben; 2013 hat man dann noch eine Population Lauer in einem Fluss bestätigt. Das Problem ist, dass in die Gewässer, die der Lau früher besiedelte, die Nase gesetzt wurde, die den Lau dann verdrängt hat.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. September 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Kann sein. Ich habe mich nur sehr gewundert. Erstens ist der Lau nur in den Flüssen, die sich in nördliche Adria entwässern, vorhanden, die Dreta und die Savinja gehören aber zum Donau-Becken. Und zweitens gilt der Lau in Slowenien als extrem bedroht, bis 2003, als man ihm in einem Bach fand, dachte man sogar, er sei ausgestorben; 2013 hat man dann noch eine Population Lauer in einem Fluss bestätigt. Das Problem ist, dass in die Gewässer, die der Lau früher besiedelte, die Nase gesetzt wurde, die den Lau dann verdrängt hat.



Hallo,

dass er selten ist, ist schon klar, sonst hätte ich nicht erst nach 8 Jahren dort einen gefangen. Fangort war etwa 1,5 Kilometer unterhalb von Gornji Grad.
Ich werde im nächsten Jahr (da bin ich wieder dort) versuchen, einen zu fangen. Allerdings weiss ich die "Erfolgsnymphe" nicht mehr genau, werde aber trotzdem ausnahmsweise mal meine Kamera ans Wasser mitnehmen. In meinem Fischbestimmungsbuch von 1959 werden vereinzelt Fische aus Rhein und Inn, allerdings als sehr selten, angegeben und in Wikipedia Meldungen über unsichere und wenig belegte Vorkommen in Oberrhein, oberer Donau und Inn.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Laichzeit (26. September 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass in die Gewässer, die der Lau früher besiedelte, die Nase gesetzt wurde, die den Lau dann verdrängt hat.


Es könnte auch der Grund sein, warum Lajos den Lau im falschen Einzugsgebiet gefangen hat. Früher gab es quasi keine Fischzucht-Stämme der Nase, da sich das wirtschaftlich nicht lohnte und die Nase eher heikel ist. Deshalb wurden Fische aus nahen Wildpopulationen besetzt und da ist in der Regel ein Anteil von Fremdfischen dabei.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. September 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Es könnte auch der Grund sein, warum Lajos den Lau im falschen Einzugsgebiet gefangen hat. Früher gab es quasi keine Fischzucht-Stämme der Nase, da sich das wirtschaftlich nicht lohnte und die Nase eher heikel ist. Deshalb wurden Fische aus nahen Wildpopulationen besetzt und da ist in der Regel ein Anteil von Fremdfischen dabei.



Hallo,

ich glaube nicht, dass dort Nasen besetzt wurden. Da habe ich nämlich nie eine gesehen, geschweige denn gefangen. Der Fangort liegt so etwa am Übergang der Dreta vom Oberlauf in den mittleren Bereich. Die Dreta ist insgesamt  nur etwa 25 Kilometer lang und dort noch ein Bach von 3-4 Metern Breite. Dort habe ich auch noch nie einen anderen Angler gesehen (ich fische immer auch die nicht so augenscheinlichen Topstellen bei Gewässern ab, da man da mitunter richtige Überraschungen erleben kann). Auf jeden Fall habe ich ziemlich dumm geschaut, als ich den Fisch in Händen hielt - ich kannte ihn nicht -und das ist mir praktisch noch nie passiert. Als ich jung war und das Angeln anfing, fraß ich alles über das Angeln in mich hinein, natürlich auch die Fischarten. Das Bestimmungsbuch von damals habe ich noch heute und das kannte ich auswendig. Von den rund 70 dort aufgeführten Arten schloss ich nur zwei vom "Abspeichern auf meiner körpereigenen Festplatte" aus. Das waren der Strömer und eben der Lau, da ich damals annahm, dass dies die einzigen Fische sind, mit denen ich nie zu tun haben werde. War ein Fehler, wie sich 59 Jahre später herausstellte. Als ich abends an den PC ging um festzustellen, was ich da gefangen hatte, musste ich also nur nach den beiden schauen und mein Fisch war dem Foto auf der Wikipedia Seite des Lau wie aus dem Gesicht geschnitten. Da Bilch angibt, dass diese Art dort (Slowenien) fast ausgestorben ist - soll ich da im nächsten Jahr einen Verantwortlichen des dortigen Angelvereins aumerksam machen? Dazu wäre es natürlich gut, wenn mir da nochmal ein Fang gelänge, welchen ich fotografieren kann. Aber da ich in 8 Jahren dort nur einen fing, bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob das auch klappt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Christian.Siegler (26. September 2019)

Ich kann auch mal eine zeigen... Endlich mal wieder eine bessere!


----------



## Forelle74 (26. September 2019)

Petri allen Fängern.
@Lajos1  Petri zu dem seltenen Fang.
Wusste bis jetzt noch gar nicht dass  ein Lau exestiert.

@Christian.Siegler
Petri zu der tollen Bafo.

Ich werde es am Montag nochmal probieren.
Dann ist eh Schluß.
Ich stell hier dann nen kleinen Bericht ein.


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. September 2019)

Petri allen Fängern ! Tolle Fische 
Ich war gestern Abend noch mal für ne  Stunde mit der Trockenen am eingetrübten Bach und konnte wider Erwarten ein paar Forellen überzeugen. Ein paar kleinere und zum Schluss dann noch diese 38er. 
Insgesamt hatte ich aber den Eindruck, dass die großen Bafos bereits stromauf in die Laichgebiete ziehen. Etwas früher wie sonst, aber die richten sich nun mal nicht nach dem Kalender.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (26. September 2019)

Jau, endlich mal wieder richtige Bachforellen ! Petri Männer, sehr schöne Fische .

Kann nur bestätigen was Steff-Peff sagt.
Hab mir wegen der leichten Eintrübung nach dem Regen mit UL + Streamer auch mal den Oberlauf eines unserer Bäche vorgenommen. Lief (wie erwartet) sehr gut, viele Bisse, insgesamt 6 oder 7 maßige und sogar eine ordentlich Äsche aufn Streamer was hier selten vorkommt weil die nur bei ordentlicher Trübung zum Räuber mutieren.
Hab mir deshalb auch 2 BF zum Mitnehmen gegönnt. Waren beides Milchner mit 36 und 40 cm schon sehr passable Fische für nen 2m breiten Bach. Vor allem bei dem größeren Fisch waren die Milchstränge schon sehr weit entwickelt.
Hab leider nur Küchenfotos weil ich draussen nix zum Fotografieren dabei hatte, sorry dafür.

P.S. Ich hatte ungewöhnlich viele Aussteiger gestern und fast jeder gelandete Fisch hat noch im Watkescher den Streamer losgeschüttelt. Unterwegs im Angelfieber hab ich es verpeilt den Haken mal zu inspizieren... Auflösung kam zuhause, die Hakenspitze hat wohl bei nem Hänger was abbekommen und war ziemlich verbogen was dem wohl erfolgreichsten Streamer, den ich je gebunden habe nun die Rente einbringt .
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 330428


----------



## Hering 58 (26. September 2019)

Petri allen Fängern.


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. September 2019)

Hallo Hanjupp,
weiss nicht, ob ich schon mal so ne gesamtheitlich dunkle Bafo gesehen habe. Klasse Fisch !
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Angelmann67 (27. September 2019)

@ Seele,
was fischst du denn für ne Kombo ?
Bei der Rolle würd ich die Daiwa Legalis LT(1500) vermuten.
Kannst was über die Rute verraten ?

fettes Petri.


----------



## Bilch (27. September 2019)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> @ Seele,
> was fischst du denn für ne Kombo ?
> Bei der Rolle würd ich die Daiwa Legalis LT(1500) vermuten.
> Kannst was über die Rute verraten ?
> ...


Das hat uns @Seele schon verraten


----------



## Angelmann67 (29. September 2019)

@ Bilch,
danke habs gefunden.


----------



## Seele (30. September 2019)

Da hat @Bilch gut aufgepasst 
Aber den Verkauf hab ich vorerst verworfen weil sie mir einfach zu viel Spaß macht und ich in Sachen Rutenbau zur Zeit mal wieder ausreichend ausgelastet bin. 
Bei der Rolle leigst du richtig @Angelmann67 Für diese Zwecke ist die Rolle völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Angelmann67 (30. September 2019)

Danke dir für die Rückmeldung.


----------



## Forelle74 (30. September 2019)

Hallo
Ich war zum Abschluss  der Bachforellen Saison nochmal am Wasser.
Eine Bafo hab ich nach 6h Gewässerkunde noch überlisten können.
War heute ca.8h am Wasser und konnte auch noch ein paar andere schöne Fische fangen.
Seht ihr auf den Bildern.
Der Biber und das 
	

		
			
		

		
	





















	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hochwasser haben die Gewässerstruktur etwas verändert.
Anstrengend wars,aber sehr schön


----------



## Hering 58 (30. September 2019)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich war zum Abschluss  der Bachforellen Saison nochmal am Wasser.
> Eine Bafo hab ich nach 6h Gewässerkunde noch überlisten können.
> War heute ca.8h am Wasser und konnte auch noch ein paar andere schöne Fische fangen.
> ...


Petri,schöne Fotos hast du gemacht.


----------



## Angelmann67 (30. September 2019)

Auch von mir, ein dickes Petri.
Die Schönheiten hast du dir verdient.


----------



## Bilch (1. Oktober 2019)

@Forelle74, tolle Photos und Petri zu den schönen Fischen. Super, dass Du den letzten Tag so gut ausnutzen konntest


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. Oktober 2019)

Hi Michi, 

Petri zum Abschluss.

Mit dem heutigen Tag ist die Bafo-Saison erst mal rum und dieser Thread darf in den wohlverdienten Winterschlaf fallen.

Cheers
Steff


----------



## Seele (1. Oktober 2019)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Mit dem heutigen Tag ist die Bafo-Saison erst mal rum und dieser Thread darf in den wohlverdienten Winterschlaf fallen.


Ne, es gibt doch noch einige offene Gewässer und ein Bild einer Refo ist doch besser als keine Forelle 
Mein Bach wird gerade renaturiert, habe leider erst am Abend davor davon erfahren. Bin aber fleißig dabei Bilder zu machen und werde die bestimmt mal vorzeigen. Es soll die neue EU Richtline bla bla bla ausgeführt werden. Mit dem ersten kleinen Teilbereich bin ich eigentlich angenehm überrascht und hoffe, dass es so weiter geht. Dann ist das sicher kein Nachteil für den Bach.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (1. Oktober 2019)

Seele schrieb:


> Ne, es gibt doch noch einige offene Gewässer und ein Bild einer Refo ist doch besser als keine Forelle
> Mein Bach wird gerade renaturiert, habe leider erst am Abend davor davon erfahren. Bin aber fleißig dabei Bilder zu machen und werde die bestimmt mal vorzeigen. Es soll die neue EU Richtline bla bla bla ausgeführt werden. Mit dem ersten kleinen Teilbereich bin ich eigentlich angenehm überrascht und hoffe, dass es so weiter geht. Dann ist das sicher kein Nachteil für den Bach.


Hier schert sich leider keine Sau drum. Immer neue Kraftwerke, Fischtreppen aus trockenen, manchmal geschlossenen Betonröhren. Restwassermengen und Durchgängigkeit der Gewässer? Fehlanzeige


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. Oktober 2019)

Seele schrieb:


> Ne, es gibt doch noch einige offene Gewässer und ein Bild einer Refo ist doch besser als keine Forelle
> Mein Bach wird gerade renaturiert, habe leider erst am Abend davor davon erfahren. Bin aber fleißig dabei Bilder zu machen und werde die bestimmt mal vorzeigen. Es soll die neue EU Richtline bla bla bla ausgeführt werden. Mit dem ersten kleinen Teilbereich bin ich eigentlich angenehm überrascht und hoffe, dass es so weiter geht. Dann ist das sicher kein Nachteil für den Bach.



Fischen darf ich auch noch bis zum 31.12., aber es ist halt keine Bachforellenpirsch mehr


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Oktober 2019)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Fischen darf ich auch noch bis zum 31.12., aber es ist halt keine Bachforellenpirsch mehr



Hallo,

Du Glücklicher. Da wir so gut wie keine Äschen mehr haben, ist bei mir seit heute Schluss mit der Fliege bis zum 1. April.
Dafür habe ich heute früh einen gut 90er Hecht verloren. Hatte schon den Kescher in der Hand.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. Oktober 2019)

Hi Lajos, 
die Rainies sind auch bis Mitte Dezember offen und von denen schwimmen auch noch einige rum


----------



## Forelle74 (1. Oktober 2019)

Hallo
Danke euch für die Rückmeldung.
Schön das euch die Fotos gefallen .
Hab mir Mühe gegeben.
Mir sind sogar die Angelpapiere ins Wasser gefallen .
Aber ich konnte sie noch trocknen.

Rebos darf ich auch noch bis Mitte Dezember beangeln.
In dem Bach ist aber nur mit viel Glück ein aufsteiger von der Amper drin.
Und die sind selten.
Wir und der obere Verrein setzen nur Bachis.

In den anderen Fließgewässern  setzen wir zwar auch keine Rebos, aber da rutschen oft welche von den anderen Strecken und den angrenzenden  Privatteichen rein.
Schade das die Bafo Saison zu Ende ist.
Ich wünsch euch trotzdem noch den ein oder anderen guten Fang.


----------



## fishhawk (1. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> die Rainies sind auch bis Mitte Dezember offen und von denen schwimmen auch noch einige rum



Bei uns haben die ReBos in ausgewiesenen Salmonidenstrecken weder Schonmaß noch Schonzeit und dürfen nicht zurückgesetzt werden.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (1. Oktober 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Bei uns haben die ReBos in ausgewiesenen Salmonidenstrecken weder Schonmaß noch Schonzeit und dürfen nicht zurückgesetzt werden.


Und bei uns werden sie sogar gesetzt, trotz 100%iger Salmonidengewässer in der gesamten Region ist das zum Beispiel auch beim Heger wirklich arg, da gibts "fast nur noch" Refos in großen Größen


----------



## Steff-Peff (2. Oktober 2019)

Gesetzt werden sie (seit Jahren) nicht, reproduzieren sich aber. Sind tolle Fische !


----------



## Seele (2. Oktober 2019)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Gesetzt werden sie (seit Jahren) nicht, reproduzieren sich aber. Sind tolle Fische !



Dann find ichs sogar ziemlich toll. Der Fisch an gefällt mir sehr gut, allerdings das ewige Satzfischangeln ist nicht so meins - meistens aber nicht anders möglich.


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Oktober 2019)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hi Lajos,
> die Rainies sind auch bis Mitte Dezember offen und von denen schwimmen auch noch einige rum



Hallo,

ja, aber bei uns werden schon seit vielen Jahre keine Regenbogner mehr besetzt, deshalb ist da mit dem Angeln ab 1. Oktober nichts mehr drin. Das einzige erklärte Salmonidengewässer ist da ganz zu und in den Mischgewässern sind Fangmethoden, welche speziell für Forellen geeignet sind nicht gestattet.
Deshalb ist ab jetzt bei mir schwerpunktmäßig der Hecht dran.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (2. Oktober 2019)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Und bei uns werden sie sogar gesetzt, trotz 100%iger Salmonidengewässer



Hängt halt von den Bezirksfischereiverordnungen ab. In Oberbayern ist dann wohl nichts dazu geregelt.



> Sind tolle Fische !



Hab ich in Nordamerika auch gedacht. 

Wenn sie in D den BaFos den Lebensraum streitig machen, kann ich solche Regeln schon nachvollziehen.


----------



## Barsch-Erna (4. Oktober 2019)

Guten Morgen,  ich hab Euren Rat befolgt, und bin mit einem Profi los. Hatte einen grandiosen Tag in traumhafter Kulisse und tollen Fischen. Als Top gab es eine 35cm Äsche. Ich bin definitiv infiziert


----------



## Steff-Peff (4. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Erna,
Petri zu den Fischen, besonders zur Äsche. Auf so eine müssen manche sehr lange warten.
War das nun in Deutschland, oder Irland ?
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Barsch-Erna (4. Oktober 2019)

Danke!! Das war an der Eder im Siegerland


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Oktober 2019)

Petri Erna,besonders zur Äsche.


----------



## fishhawk (4. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

Petri auch von mir. 



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Auf so eine müssen manche sehr lange warten.



Äschen fand ich schon als Jungangler toll.

Vor 30 Jahren waren die bei uns im Salmonidengewässer noch sehr zahlreich von XS bis XL.

Mittlerweile sind sie verschwunden. Letztes Jahr wurde keine einzige mehr gemeldet.


----------



## Steff-Peff (4. Oktober 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Vor 30 Jahren waren die bei uns im Salmonidengewässer noch sehr zahlreich von XS bis XL.
> 
> Mittlerweile sind sie verschwunden. Letztes Jahr wurde keine einzige mehr gemeldet.



Bei uns erholen sich die Bestände so langsam, was mehrere Gründe haben dürfte:
- die warmen Winter ...  der schwarze Vogel ist nicht in kleine Fliessgewässer ausgewichen
- es gibt diverse Äschenprogramme, in denen die Verantwortlichen mit Herzblut bei der Sache sind und die wirklich erfolgreich sind
- die Äsche ist in fast allen Gewässern geschont

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Bilch (4. Oktober 2019)

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri, @Barsch-Erna 

Mein allererster Fisch, als ich vor ca. 30 Jahren mit meinem Onkel zum ersten mal am Wasser war, war eine 40er Äsche , was natürlich wahres Anfängerglück war. Diesen Erfolg konnte ich leider nie wieder wiederholen.


----------



## Barsch-Erna (5. Oktober 2019)

Lieben Dank Euch!!
Ja da hatte ich riesiges Glück
Und einen guten Guide. Das Schwierige wird sein, hier in meiner Ecke Anschluss zu finden, damit ich weiter üben kann. 
Allein die Fliegenkunde ist ja schon fast ein Masterstudiengang... mal schauen was sich so ergibt.


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. Oktober 2019)

Barsch-Erna schrieb:


> Das Schwierige wird sein, hier in meiner Ecke Anschluss zu finden, damit ich weiter üben kann.



Üben kannst Du auch alleine, aber macht nicht so viel Spaß  
Suche mal im Internet nach Flifi-Gruppen und die Veranstalter der Flifi-Kurse und Shop-Besitzer kennen auch oft solche Trupps.



Barsch-Erna schrieb:


> Allein die Fliegenkunde ist ja schon fast ein Masterstudiengang... mal schauen was sich so ergibt.



Mach Dich wegen der Fliegen nicht verrückt. Ich habe 2019 mit einem Muster (Trockenfliege) ca. 80 % meiner Fische gefangen und das in unterschiedlichsten Gewässern.
Es kommt meiner Erfahrung nach nur selten vor, dass die Fische 100 % selektiv fressen. Wichtig ist, dass Du der Fliege vertraust. 

Gruß
Steff


----------



## fishhawk (5. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

schön, dass sich bei euch die Bestände wieder erholen.



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> es gibt diverse Äschenprogramme



Wir hatten jahrelang Besatzprogramme, die auch aus der Fischereiabgabe bezuschusst wurden.  Die wurden aber mangels Erfolg längst eingestellt.
Als Vogelfutter waren die Setzlinge dann doch zu schade und zu teuer.

Im Oberlauf des Gewässers scheint man da erfolgreicher zu sein. Dort scheinen die Rahmenbedingungen besser zu sein und die Bestände erholen sich etwas, aber auf niedrigem Niveau.



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> ch habe 2019 mit einem Muster (Trockenfliege) ca. 80 % meiner Fische gefangen und das in unterschiedlichsten Gewässern.



Sehe ich ähnlich. Mit ein paar Grundmustern verschiedener Größe kann man in vielen Situationen erfolgreich sein.
Gibt sicher auch Tage/Gewässer wo man wirklich genau ein Muster in genau einer Größe braucht, aber das ist m.E. nicht der Normalfall.

Eine gute Präsentation ist oft wichtiger als die Fliege.


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. Oktober 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich. Mit ein paar Grundmustern verschiedener Größe kann man in vielen Situationen erfolgreich sein.
> Gibt sicher auch Tage/Gewässer wo man wirklich genau ein Muster in genau einer Größe braucht, aber das ist m.E. nicht der Normalfall.
> 
> *Eine gute Präsentation ist oft wichtiger als die Fliege*.



*d'accord* !


----------



## Mr. Sprock (6. Oktober 2019)

Rainies finde ich klasse. Manche scheinen sie zu hassen.
Einen Bach an dem sie sich selber vermehren kenne ich auch.



Barsch-Erna schrieb:


> Allein die Fliegenkunde ist ja schon fast ein Masterstudiengang


Es kann auch interessant sein, sich mit den unter und über Wasser lebenden Insekten vertraut zu machen und diese dann nachzubauen. Für mich war es früher immer wichtig, Fliegen anzubieten, die dem was schlüpft möglichst ähnlich waren.
Inzwischen schlüpft an vielen Gewässern nur noch wenig und ich halte mich auch nicht mehr so oft daran.
Toll sind aber Erlebnisse beim Trockenfischen, wo wirklich nur exakt die Farbe und Größe genommen wird, die gerade am Wasser schlüpft, bzw, fliegt. Das hatte ich ab und zu bei Äschen erlebt. Ich musste die exakt passende Fliege präsentieren. Abweichende Fliegen wurden verfolgt, beobachtet und dann verschmäht. Forellen sind da, denke ich, toleranter und Äschen gibt es kaum noch.


----------



## fishhawk (6. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Das hatte ich ab und zu bei Äschen erlebt



Hatte ich damals als wir noch Äschen hatten manchmal auch. Besonders spät im Jahr , wenn sie im November im Mischwasser nur kurze Zeit gestiegen sind.  16er Fliege wurde verschmäht, das exakt gleiche Muster in 18 dann eifrig genommen. Aber Äschen sind bei uns längst Geschichte.

Vor ca. 15 Jahren Ende Mai in Bosnien, hatte ich ein ähnliches Erlebnis.  Letzter Tag, neues Gewässer, kristallklar und voller Fisch.  Gestiegen ist nichts, also den ganzen Vormittag vergeblich meine Nymphenkollektiion durchgefischt. Irgendwann dann ein 16-Phantasieprodukt meiner bescheidenen Bindekünste drangebunden, was nun wirklich kein mir bekanntes Insekt imitierte.

Schon bei der zweiten Drift blieb die Schnurspitze  stehen und statt dem erwarteten Hänger heulte die Bremse auf. Dann ging es Schlag auf Schlag.
Jedesmal wenn eins der Flussmonster abrauschte, hatte ich Muffe um meine Nymphe, denn es war das einzige Exemplar, das ich dabei hatte.  Hat aber bis zum Schluss durchgehalten.  

Im September war ich dann wieder dort, diesmal mit ner ganzen Schachtel dieser Erfolgsnymphe in unterschiedlichen Größen, beschwert, unbeschwert, etc.  

Kein einziger Biss darauf!  Da standen sie plötzlich auf Wooly-Bugger.

Sind aber wahrscheinlich Ausnahmefälle und an deutschen Zivilisationgewässern wohl deutlich seltener.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (6. Oktober 2019)

Hallo @fishhawk , du fischt in Bosnien? Ist ja cool. Wie siehts denn da mit den Minen aus? Wollten auch schon mal dorthin in den Urlaub fahren, aber die habens uns letzten Endes davon abgehalten. Bereiche wie der Una-Nationalpark sind ja angeblich entmint, aber wenn selbst einheimische Mitarbeiter de "Mine Action Centers" beim Fischen am Fluß sehr gut aufpassen müssen...
LG


----------



## Andal (6. Oktober 2019)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Hallo @fishhawk , du fischt in Bosnien? Ist ja cool. Wie siehts denn da mit den Minen aus? Wollten auch schon mal dorthin in den Urlaub fahren, aber die habens uns letzten Endes davon abgehalten. Bereiche wie der Una-Nationalpark sind ja angeblich entmint, aber wenn selbst einheimische Mitarbeiter de "Mine Action Centers" beim Fischen am Fluß sehr gut aufpassen müssen...
> LG


Wegen der Minen musst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Die hat noch jeder gleich erkannt, wenn er auf eine gestiegen ist.


----------



## Bilch (6. Oktober 2019)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Hallo @fishhawk , du fischt in Bosnien? Ist ja cool. Wie siehts denn da mit den Minen aus? Wollten auch schon mal dorthin in den Urlaub fahren, aber die habens uns letzten Endes davon abgehalten. Bereiche wie der Una-Nationalpark sind ja angeblich entmint, aber wenn selbst einheimische Mitarbeiter de "Mine Action Centers" beim Fischen am Fluß sehr gut aufpassen müssen...
> LG


Wenn Du mal genauere Infos brauchst, kann ich mich da vlt. erkundigen.


----------



## fishhawk (6. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,



Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Hallo @fishhawk , du fischt in Bosnien?



Gegenwartsform ist nicht korrekt, ich war so vor 14/15 Jahren zweimal mal dort.

In manchen Ortschaften waren damals noch Spuren des Bürgerkrieges erkennbar, z.B. Einschusslöcher, Bombentrichter oder Ruinen.

Mit Minen haben wir zum Glück keine Bekanntschaft machen müssen. Die Gewässer wurden auch regelmäßig von Einheimischen und dann zunehmend auch von Gastanglern befischt. Zwischenfälle sind mir bis dato keine bekannt. 

Hab leider den Kontakt zu meinem Ansprechpartner vor Ort verloren. Der war während es Bürgerkriegs in Deutschland und konnt gut Deutsch.

Es gibt aber mittlerweile professionelle Anbieter für Fliegenfischertouren nach BiH.


----------



## Laichzeit (6. Oktober 2019)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Bereiche wie der Una-Nationalpark sind ja angeblich entmint, aber wenn selbst einheimische Mitarbeiter de "Mine Action Centers" beim Fischen am Fluß sehr gut aufpassen müssen...
> LG



Minen sind je nach Typ mehr oder weniger dicht und werden bei starkem Regen oft weg gespült und legen anders als Steine dabei leichter größere Strecken zurück. Manchmal werden sie vom Hochwasser begraben, manchmal freigelegt und aus belasteten Regionen in entminte oder nie verminte Bereiche geschwemmt. Deshalb ist "Minenfrei" an Flüssen in den Regionen immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Wurde mir so von einem serbischen Angelkollegen erklärt.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (6. Oktober 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Minen sind je nach Typ mehr oder weniger dicht und werden bei starkem Regen oft weg gespült und legen anders als Steine dabei leichter größere Strecken zurück. Manchmal werden sie vom Hochwasser begraben, manchmal freigelegt und aus belasteten Regionen in entminte oder nie verminte Bereiche geschwemmt. Deshalb ist "Minenfrei" an Flüssen in den Regionen immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Wurde mir so von einem serbischen Angelkollegen erklärt.


Eben, außerdem liegen auch so anscheinend noch Minen im Boden.
@fishhawk ok, danke. Das mit den Zwischenfällen ist halt so ne Sache. Entweder es passiert halt nix, oder man bekommt vllt. auch nichts davon mit. Das mit den professionellen Touren ist mir bekannt, ist mir aber erstens zu teuer und ich fische lieber komplett "DIY" auf neudeutsch, da sich dann die erarbeiteten Fische irgendwie besser anfühlen. @Bilch Danke, und sehr gerne, wusst gar nicht, dass du Kontakte in die Region hast/bekommst. Aber wenn du dich da umhören könntest, wäre ich natürlich sehr dankbar
LG


----------



## Bilch (6. Oktober 2019)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Eben, außerdem liegen auch so anscheinend noch Minen im Boden.
> @fishhawk ok, danke. Das mit den Zwischenfällen ist halt so ne Sache. Entweder es passiert halt nix, oder man bekommt vllt. auch nichts davon mit. Das mit den professionellen Touren ist mir bekannt, ist mir aber erstens zu teuer und ich fische lieber komplett "DIY" auf neudeutsch, da sich dann die erarbeiteten Fische irgendwie besser anfühlen. @Bilch Danke, und sehr gerne, wusst gar nicht, dass du Kontakte in die Region hast/bekommst. Aber wenn du dich da umhören könntest, wäre ich natürlich sehr dankbar
> LG


Wenn Du mir sagst, welches Gewässer genau Dich interessiert, kann ich versuchen was rauszufinden


----------



## fishhawk (6. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,



Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> und ich fische lieber komplett "DIY" auf neudeutsch



Ich war damals froh, dass ich jemand hatte, der mich zum Erlaubnisscheinkauf begleitet hat und mir auch die Wege zu den Gewässern gezeigt hat. Mit meinen Fremdsprachenkenntnissen wäre ich damals  im ländlichen Raum nicht weit gekommen.

Könnte heutzutage in Zeiten von wachsendem Tourismus , mobilem Internet, GPS etc. schon anders sein.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (6. Oktober 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo, ich sag mal so: Mit Google Maps und Händen und Füßen geht das inzwischen glaub ich schon. Wobei ich in verminten Gegenden natürlich auch lieber mit einem Einheimischen, der sich auskennt, mitgehen würde.

@Bilch Ich hatte zunächst natürlich wg der Infrastruktur an die Una gedacht. Wenn dir jemand allerdings andere Vorschläge macht, bin ich dafür auch völlig offen, solange ich eben nicht durch einen unvorsichtigen Schritt in meine Einzelteile liquidiert werde. Ich kann sowohl Spinn- und Fliegenfischen - letzteres muss ich diesen Herbst u. Winter noch an der Vereinsstrecke perfektionieren, sonst muss ich an den Fly-Only Gewässern vor Scham im Boden versinken. limitierendes Kriterium für Gewässer ist:
- Preis (Bin Schüler, und zahl keine 70 Teuronen für einen Tag)
- Erreichbarkeit: Wir haben eine Allrad, aber keinen Geländewagen mit Untersetzung, Differentialsperren, Starrachsen und und und, demnach sollte das Gewässer schon iwie erreichbar sein.
Was ich ja schon oft gehört habe, ist, dass Angler ja unglaublich hilfsbereit sein sollen, wenn man ihnen auch hilft...dementsprechen könntest du deinem (zukünftigem?!) Kontakt schon ein bisschen was in Aussicht stellen, falls er sich "a bisserl ziert"...keine Ahnung was da "unten" gut ankommt, ob Tringeld, oder vllt. irgendwelches Tackle-Kleinzeug etc.

So ein kleines Geschenk wirkt auch bei uns ab und an Wunder
LG


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Oktober 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Du als Weitgereister? Na ja, englisch hat da auch nichts genützt. Ich bin ja aus Europa angelmäßig nie herausgekommen, war aber Anfang der 1970er schon in Bosnien unterwegs, das klappte schon, wenn auch manchmal mit Händen und Füssen. Aber um Minen brauchet ich mir da wenigstens keine Sorgen zu machen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Oktober 2019)

*Salmonidenangler*

Hallo, 

bedenke aber, dass auch dort die meisten Gewässer für Salmoniden fly only sind.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Salmonidenangler (6. Oktober 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> *Salmonidenangler*
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


Danke, das ist mir klar. Wenn ich diesen Herbst genug fische, kann ich das schon einigermaßen .  Werfen kann ich eh schon länger, nur die Praxis braucht noch ein paar Verädnerungen
LG


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (8. Oktober 2019)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Rainies finde ich klasse. Manche scheinen sie zu hassen.
> Einen Bach an dem sie sich selber vermehren kenne ich auch.



Das sich Regenbogenforellen in Mitteleuropa selbst reproduzieren ist eine Mähr.
Vielmehr scheint es in Zeiten der Besatzverbote für diese Fischart zu einer beliebten Ausrede zu werden, zu behaupten diese hätten sich selbst reproduziert.
Ein weiterer Grund für das Vorkommen ohne Besatz, kann der extreme Wandertrieb der Refo sein, viele lassen bei ihren "Vermutungen" auch dies völlig ausser Acht.

Vielleicht sollte man den Namen Regenbogenforelle endlich mal in Regenbogenlachs ändern. Mit den (pazifischen) Lachsen sind Refos nämlich weitaus näher verwandt, als mit allem was man in Europa als "Forelle" kennt. Evtl. würde das in den Köpfen der Angler auch etwas bewirken.

Last but not least: weil hier auch gerade eifrig über Äschen diskutiert wurde... Regenbogenforellen sind *ein* gewichtiger Faktor für den Rückgang der Äschenbestände. Beide Fischarten bevorzugen den exakt gleichen Lebensraum, was zu starker Konkurrenz führt. Logisch wer hier meist gewinnt oder ?
Völlig anders verhält sich das Zusammenleben von Bachforelle und Äsche. In den offenen, hellen und meist strömungsärmeren "Äschenbereichen" fühlen sich Bafos nicht besonders wohl, deshalb gibt es viel weniger Reibungspunkte mit den Äschen.
Auch in Punkto Nahrungsaufnahme passen Bafos und Äsche weitaus besser zusammen als Refo und Äsche. Refos sind Opportunisten, ich konnte (am Mageninhalt) nie feststellen, das irgendeine Nahrung bevorzugt aufgenommen wurde (sofern sie überhaupt Nahrung aufnahmen, fangfähiger Besatz verhungert *nachweislich* oft weil die "erwachsenen" Fische die Umstellung auf ein schnell fließendes Gewässer nicht schnell genug schaffen) .
Mit Bachforellen verhält sich das völlig anders. Bei uns (mag an andern Gewässern anders sein) stellen sich Bafos ab ~ 25 cm fast komplett auf kleine Fische als Hauptnahrung um. Es gibt also auch bei der bevorzugten Nahrung kaum Konkurrenz zur Äsche, die ja zu 99% Insekten bevorzugt.

Es hat also schon Hand und Fuß das Refobesatz in naturnahen Gewässern heute meist verboten oder stark reglementiert ist.

Gruß Jupp


----------



## Salmonidenangler (8. Oktober 2019)

Hallo @Hanjupp-0815 ,

das mit den selbst reproduzierenden Beständen kann ich so leider nicht ganz unterschreiben. Bei uns fängt man immer wieder kleine ReFos, die in solchen Größen gar nicht besetzt werden. Wanderung ist ausgeschlossen. Ansonsten stimme ich dir zu - zu den Auswirkungen auf den Äschenbestand kenne ich mich leider nicht aus.
LG


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (8. Oktober 2019)

Heyho Salmonidenangler,
es gibt viele Möglichkeiten wie Refos in Gewässer kommen können. Ob bewusst oder unbewusst per Besatz, Absicht oder Versehen, Einzelpersonen die einfach Bock drauf haben...whatever    nach derzeitigem Stand der Wissenschaft können sich pazifische Lachse (hehe ) nicht in europ. Gewässern reproduzieren* . *Deshalb sag ich einfach mal Beweise, Beweise, her mit Beweisen alles andere sind Vermutungen oder Schutzbehauptungen.
Und unterschätze nicht den Wandertrieb der Fische, ich hab schon krasse Dinge erlebt, gesehen und gelesen. Auch Turbinen, Wehre, Mühlen und co. sind oft nicht so unüberwindbar wie man glaubt.
Ich könnt' jetzt noch mit Verwerfungen, unterirdischen Verläufen usw. anfangen...hab ich alles vor der Haustür (Karstgestein !), aber das lass ich mal sonst wirds wieder ein Riesenposting. Ich sag nur Gotteswege oder auch die der Natur sind unergründlich .


----------



## Salmonidenangler (8. Oktober 2019)

Hallo @Hanjupp-0815 , ich bin durchaus kein Verfechter des Regenbognerbesatzes. Allerdings vermehren sich z.B. auch im Alpenrhein die Regenbogenforellen (Wanderform), das ist sogar bewiesen.
Um noch mal kurz auf mein Gewässer zurückzukommen: Die nächste Möglichkeit, wo Refos in dieser Größe besetzt werde könnten, liegt 15 km stromabwärts. Es handelt sich um einen Gebirgsfluss mit starker Strömung und Schottergeschiebe, die Forellen hätten 7 ca. 2 Meter hohe Wehre passieren müssen, die zugemauerte/trockene Betonröhren als Fischaufstiegshilfe verbaut haben.
Außerdem ist mir beim Nachdenken gerade eingefallen: An einem mir bekannten See, der ausschließlich aus Quellbächen (hier wurde nie und wird kein Besatz eingebracht) gespeist wird, werden seit mehreren Jahren keine Regenbogenforellen mehr besetzt, trotzdem werden -auch von mir- jedes Jahr Jungfische gefangen.
LG Salmonidenangler


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (8. Oktober 2019)

Ich kenn die "Alpenrheinstory". 
Nur sind Laichbetten, aufsteigende Fische, Ablaichen usw. alles nur einzelne Bestandteile des Grossen und Ganzen das sich "natürliche Reproduktion" nennt .
Und selbst wenn es dort aufgrund der speziellen Situation zumindest in manchen Jahren Jungfische gibt, hat das noch lange nichts mit natürlicher Reproduktion (d.h. die selbstständige Erhaltung einer Art ohne menschliche Beteiligung) zu tun.

Lies dir vor allem mal das Geschreibsel des Anglerverein C... aufmerksam durch. Bachforellen hätten dort keine guten Lebensbedingungen mehr etc. pp...
Für mich klingt das eher nach der Suche von Gründen den Regenbogenforellenbesatz, der dort verboten ist, wieder zu forcieren .
Aber egal, soll jeder glauben was er mag. Ich mag in Gewässern wo die eigentlich heimischen Fische noch existieren (können), keine pazifischen Lachse haben. Die sind aufgrund ihrer Herkunft (evolutionstechnisch !) eine Störung für heimische Arten, nicht anders als Grundeln, Sonnenbarsche usw.

Und nochmal, Wehre oder ähnliches halten echte Wanderfische wie Refos nicht zwingend auf.


----------



## Seele (8. Oktober 2019)

Doch, im Rhein in der der Schweiz gibt es einen nachgewiesenen sich selbst reproduzierenden Stamm. Wird aber wirklich einer der ganz wenigen in Europa sein.

Vielleicht passend dazu diese Lektüre: 
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/wasserrahmenrichtlinie-inkl-beispiel-livethread.347474/

Evtl könnte nach erfolgreicher Umsetzung die Bafo sich wieder besser durchsetzen oder der Refolaich auch besser durch kommen.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (8. Oktober 2019)

Moin, also wenn sich der Bestand der Alpensteelheads einigermaßen erhält (sie können so nicht besetzt werden) denke ich schon, dass man hier von Reproduktion sprechen kann, aber das ist ja eher Ansichtssache. 
Zu den Wehren: Mich würde (ernsthaft!) interessieren, wie diese überquert werden können, wusste ich nämlich nicht. Wie erklärt man dann allerdings die Jungfische in beschriebenem See?
LG


----------



## Salmonidenangler (8. Oktober 2019)

Seele schrieb:


> Doch, im Rhein in der der Schweiz gibt es einen nachgewiesenen sich selbst reproduzierenden Stamm.


Eben!


----------



## fishhawk (8. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> whatever nach derzeitigem Stand der Wissenschaft können sich pazifische Lachse (hehe ) nicht in europ. Gewässern reproduzieren* .*



In Nordamerika bildet Oncorhynchus mykiss sowohl meergehende Stämme, wie Steelheads, aber auch fluss- oder seeresidente Regenbogner.

Würde also nicht ausschließen, dass ReBos in Europa auch mal erfolgreich vermehren. Der River Wye in England soll ja so ein Gewässer sein

https://www.derbyshiretimes.co.uk/sport/angling/rainbows-the-pride-of-the-river-wye-1-483071rainbows-the-pride-of-the-river-wye-1-483071



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Regenbogenforellen sind *ein* gewichtiger Faktor für den Rückgang der Äschenbestände.



Bei uns im Gewässer nicht, da durften sie nicht besetzt werden und kamen auch nur in sehr geringen Stückzahlen vor. Waren meist nur Durchzügler.



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Es hat also schon Hand und Fuß das Refobesatz in naturnahen Gewässern heute meist verboten oder stark reglementiert ist.



Also außer für einige fränkische oder schwäbische Fließgewässern sind mir da keine Verordnungen bekannt.

Dazu gibt es bayernweit ja noch ne eigene, abweichende Schonzeit für die ReBos. Kann ich als Laie nun überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, wozu man die auch noch von 15. Dez - 15. April schont, und das auch noch in kanalisierten Flüssen, Baggerseen etc.


----------



## Laichzeit (8. Oktober 2019)

Der größte Teil der Alpenrhein-Refos lebt in den angeschlossenen Binnen- und Seitenkanälen. Das sind stattliche Bestände von standorttreuen Fischen, die sich dort sehr gut selbst erhalten. Die Wanderform wird seit Jahren immer seltener im See gefangen. Ich weiß nicht, ob die wirklich eigenständig sind, oder eher aus abwandernden Standformen zusammengesetzt sind.


----------



## Laichzeit (8. Oktober 2019)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Lies dir vor allem mal das Geschreibsel des Anglerverein C... aufmerksam durch. Bachforellen hätten dort keine guten Lebensbedingungen mehr etc. pp...


Das ist für den unteren Teil des Alpenrheins sehr zutreffend. Die Bafo wird zwar besetzt, aber es überlebt davon quasi gar nichts. In den Kanälen dominiert die Refo und ein paar laichen im Fluss selbst. Als Ergebnis ist die Refo im Hauptfluss die dominante Art, aber insgesamt ist der Fischbestand mehr als unterirdisch. Der Verein hat schon recht damit, dass die Refo dort als Besatzfisch wohl besser zurecht kommen könnte, als die Bachforelle. Wirklich viel zu reißen ist dort aber generell nicht, da der Fluss durch die Verbauung und Wasserkraft ruiniert ist.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (8. Oktober 2019)

Hiho,
also bzgl. der Alpenrhein Regenbogenforellen bezieht ihr euch sicher in erster Linie auf sowas :http://www.fv-chur.ch/index.php?page=170.
Das heisst aber nur, das wandernde Regenbogenforellen aus dem Bodensee (Besatz !!) oder wie Laichzeit anmerkt aus anderen Binnengewässern (möglicherweise auch Besatz !) dort hin ziehen um ihr Laichgeschäft zu vollziehen. Ablaichen muss jeder Fisch, mit Ausnahme einiger Sommerlaicher die ihre Laichprodukte teilweise wieder ihrem Stoffwechsel zuführen können.
Schön das dort Regenbogenforellen laichen können, aber das hat nichts, wirklich gar nichts mit der natürlichen Erhaltung einer Art zu tun. Es sind nun mehr als 10 Jahre vergangen seit bekannt wurde, das einige findige Angler bemerkt haben das man dort große Regenbogenaufsteiger fangen kann. Seitdem suche ich nach wissenschaftlichen Abhandlungen zum diesem Thema weil es mich interressiert ob sich Regenbogenforellen in Europa selbst erhalten können.
Es gibt aber nix, null, nada. Natürliche Reproduktion heisst nunmal, das sich eine Art regelmässig und in ausreichender Menge vermehrt damit sie *ohne* menschliches Zutun langfristig erhält. Dafür gibt es null Beweise, sorry. Falls doch, immer her damit.

Ich würde auch gern behaupten das sich die Bachforellen in meinen Gewässern selbst erhalten. Die laichen auch jedes Jahr, nur erreichen, falls welche schlüpfen, viel zuwenige Jungfische das Alter in dem sie selbst laichen würden. Das *wäre* "natürliche Reproduktion ! Ist aber nicht, und deshalb, und nur deshalb !, ist es legitim Brütlinge zu besetzen !

@fishhawk : Regenbogenforellen gelten nach wie vor als nicht heimische Art, deshalb dürfen sie in *offene* Gewässer sowieso nur mit Genehmigung eingesetzt werden. Was irgendwer in Eigenregie macht ist dessen Sache, er muß im Zweifelsfall ja auch dafür grade stehen. Das hat auch nichts mit Landesgesetzen oder ähnlichem zu tun, das ist Naturschutzrecht, letztlich genauso wie bei Wild oder Pflanzen.


----------



## fishhawk (9. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Regenbogenforellen gelten nach wie vor als nicht heimische Art, deshalb dürfen sie in *offene* Gewässer sowieso nur mit Genehmigung eingesetzt werden. Was irgendwer in Eigenregie macht ist dessen Sache, er muß im Zweifelsfall ja auch dafür grade stehen. Das hat auch nichts mit Landesgesetzen oder ähnlichem zu tun, das ist Naturschutzrecht, letztlich genauso wie bei Wild oder Pflanzen.



Ich hoffe Du nimmst es mir nicht übel, wenn ich mich in dieser Frage erstmal auf die AVFiG und den Landesfischereiverband Bayern verlasse.
Solltest Du entsprechende Belege für deine These haben, lasse ich mich ggf. umstimmen.


----------



## Andal (9. Oktober 2019)

Vor allem, was ist eine Regenbogenforelle überhaupt noch, schon und was wird es mal werden? Ein Kunstprodukt züchterischer Bemühungen vor dem Herren. Und vielen dieser mopsköpfigen Quastenflosser sieht man es auch ganz deutlich an, dass da nichts mehr an den natürlichen Ursprung dieser pazifischen Forellen erinnert, aus denen sie ehedem zusammenkomponiert wurden.

Aber wir haben sie halt mal seit weit über 100 Jahren in unseren Gewässern. Hier bestehen sie zwar meistens nur durch stützende Besatzmaßnahmen, aber ich denke, es gibt weit schlimmere Dinge, als Regenbogenforellen, Elsässer Saiblinge, Tigerforellen und vergleichbare Erzeugnisse aus den Bruthäusern und man kann einigermaßen damit leben. Besser sie schwimmen in unseren Gewässern, als gar keine Bachforellen mehr, die mit den Bedingungen nicht mehr klarkommen. Das Thema ließe sich ja mit Karpfen, Zandern und Wallern problemlos ins Unendliche führen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (9. Oktober 2019)

https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bnatschg_2009/__40.html


----------



## fishhawk (9. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

also das BNatSchG kann ich schon selber finden.

Ich dachte da eine Rechtsquelle, die die Regenbogenforelle unter §40 1 einstuft.

Deine Meinung in allen Ehren, aber wenn der Landesfischereiverband das Gegenteil behauptet und auch in der AVFiG nichts dazu steht, reicht mir das nicht als Quelle.


----------



## Laichzeit (9. Oktober 2019)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Hiho,
> also bzgl. der Alpenrhein Regenbogenforellen bezieht ihr euch sicher in erster Linie auf sowas :http://www.fv-chur.ch/index.php?page=170.
> Das heisst aber nur, das wandernde Regenbogenforellen aus dem Bodensee (Besatz !!) oder wie Laichzeit anmerkt aus anderen Binnengewässern (möglicherweise auch Besatz !) dort hin ziehen um ihr Laichgeschäft zu vollziehen. Ablaichen muss jeder Fisch, mit Ausnahme einiger Sommerlaicher die ihre Laichprodukte teilweise wieder ihrem Stoffwechsel zuführen können.



Glaub mir, die sind selbst reproduzierend. Im Bodensee-Einzugsgebiet wird fast nichts besetzt und die Binnekanäle sind so voll mit Regenbogenforellen, dass das unmöglich aus illegalem Jungfischbesatz kommen kann. Laichgruben und Jungfische gibt es jedes Jahr, hab ich schon mit eigenen Augen gesehen. Es wurden zeitweise markierte Jungfische dazu besetzt, aber die gingen in der Masse von naturverlaichten Refos einfach unter und wurden nicht mehr wieder gefunden.
Die Regenbogenforelle schafft das hier so selten, da das Besatzmaterial, wie Andal schreibt, größtenteils furchtbar überzüchtet ist. Dazu sagen der Refo die Umweltbedingungen oft an sich schon nicht zu. Aber wenn es passt, dann bildet die Refo von selbst dichte Bestände.




Andal schrieb:


> Aber wir haben sie halt mal seit weit über 100 Jahren in unseren Gewässern. Hier bestehen sie zwar meistens nur durch stützende Besatzmaßnahmen, aber ich denke, es gibt weit schlimmere Dinge, als Regenbogenforellen, Elsässer Saiblinge, Tigerforellen und vergleichbare Erzeugnisse aus den Bruthäusern und man kann einigermaßen damit leben.



Saiblinge vom Fischzüchter sind für mich das Schlimmste, was es an Salmoniden zu besetzen gibt . Das ist nicht selten Genmüll aus zwei oder drei Arten, der sich in der Natur leider ab und zu erfolgreich fortpflanzt.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (9. Oktober 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also das BNatSchG kann ich schon selber finden.
> 
> ...



Mehr "Rechtsquelle" als ein Bundesgesetz kann ich dir nicht anbieten. Wenn Regenbogenforellen für dich oder den Landesfischereiverband heimisch sind, soll es mir recht sein . Nimms mir nicht übel, aber ich bin der Spalterei jedes einzelnen Arschhaares hier mittlerweile ziemlich überdrüssig.

@Laichzeit: danke fürs nochmalige Posten, ich nehm dir das mal so ab. Wobei ich nach wie vor denke, das die erfolgreiche Naturverlaichung dort an den sehr speziellen Verhältnissen liegt, insbesondere am fast völligen Fehlen anderer Fische.


----------



## Laichzeit (9. Oktober 2019)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> @Laichzeit: danke fürs nochmalige Posten, ich nehm dir das mal so ab. Wobei ich nach wie vor denke, das die erfolgreiche Naturverlaichung dort an den sehr speziellen Verhältnissen liegt, insbesondere am fast völligen Fehlen anderer Fische.


Ich denke, da liegst du richtig. Die Refos hätten die Gelegenheit weitere Zuflüsse zu besiedeln, sie tun das aber nicht, da kein anderes Gewässersystem im erreichbaren Einzugsgebiet die richtigen Bedingungen bietet. Deutlicher geht es eigentlich nicht, die Refo kann im größten Teil unserer Gewässer nur als Besatzfisch überleben und ist hier nicht wirklich etabliert.


----------



## fishhawk (10. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Nimms mir nicht übel, aber ich bin der Spalterei jedes einzelnen Arschhaares hier mittlerweile ziemlich überdrüssig.



Die Frage, ob Besatz mit Regenbogenforellen nur mit behördlicher Genehmigung erfolgen darf, wie du sagst, oder eben genehmigungsfrei erfolgen darf, wie der Landesfischereiverband schreibt, ist zwar für mich zwar jetzt keine Haarspalterei, aber deine Meinung sei dir unbenommen.

In der AVFiG alter Fassung gab es ja eine "whitelist" von Fischen, die ohne Genehmigung besetzt werden dürfen,  Da wurden dann u.a.  "Forellenarten, außer Meerforelle" explizit angeführt. 

 In der aktuellen AVFiG gibt es jetzt nur noch eine   "blacklist",  für Fische, die nicht besetzt werden dürfen.  Da gehören u.a. Regenbogenforelle und Bachsaibling eben ausdrücklich nicht dazu, da sie  zu den in § 11 Abs. 3 Satz 1 genannten Arten gehören und bayernweit Schonmaß und Schonzeit haben.

In unserem ausgewiesenen Salmonidengewässer dürfen sie trotzdem nicht besetzt werden,  weil es dafür eben ne Sondervorschrift gibt.
Für das Mischwasser unterhalb des Wehres gilt die aber nicht.

Deshalb bin auch nicht unbedingt scharf drauf, dass an dieser Stelle ne funktionierte Aufstiegshilfe gebaut wird.
Da könnten dann neben Rainies auch noch Hecht, Zander. Wels, Aal, Aitel und diverse Neozoen in die Salmonidenstrecke zuwandern.


----------



## Deep Down (10. Oktober 2019)

Die Refo hat es in Europa so schwer, weil ihre Eier, anders als die der Bachforelle, ein von unten mit Wasser durchströmtes Laichhabitat benötigt. Dafür sind aber Kastgebirge bzw deren vorgelagerte Flüsse/Seen wie in der ursprünglichen Heimat übern Großen Teich erforderlich. Das im Kastgebirge versickernde Wasser strömt den Fluss dann an anderer Stelle von unten an und nicht durch oberflächiges Ablaufwasser. Ich meine, der Laich mag auch absolut keine Verlagerungen und Umschichtungen. 
Diese Bedingungen gibt es aber in Europa nur an ein paar Stellen. Da sollte das dann aber durchaus möglich sein.


----------



## Steff-Peff (20. Oktober 2019)

War heute Nachmittag kurzentschlossen am Bach und konnte gleich mit dem 3. Wurf an einem recht tiefen Pool diese etwa 40er Rainie überzeugen. Durfte wieder schwimmen, da sie so unglaublich glitschig war  
Danach fischte ich trocken weiter, was nicht ganz so erfolgreich wie die letzten Monate war, aber einige Fettflossen brachte auch das noch.


----------



## renrök (20. Oktober 2019)

Zum Saisonabschluss konnte ich noch eine Schönheit erbeuten


----------



## Hering 58 (20. Oktober 2019)

renrök schrieb:


> Zum Saisonabschluss konnte ich noch eine Schönheit erbeuten
> Anhang anzeigen 331624


Dickes Petri renrök


----------



## Bilch (20. Oktober 2019)

renrök schrieb:


> Zum Saisonabschluss konnte ich noch eine Schönheit erbeuten
> Anhang anzeigen 331624


Petri! Dauert bei Euch die BaFosaison bis 31.10.?


----------



## renrök (21. Oktober 2019)

Petri Dank.

Nein, am 19.10. ist Schluß. Von dem Tag stammt auch das Bild.
Dann geht es erst am 16. März wieder los.

Früher begann jetzt die Spitzenzeit auf Äsche.
Man, was fehlt mir dieses Angeln


----------



## MarkusD_08 (23. November 2019)

Auch beiden Forellen lief es dieses Jahr sehr gut. Sowohl mit Kunstköder(Eigenbauwobbler), als auch beim Fliegenfischen, was ich dieses Jahr endlich etwas intensiver betrieben habe. Mein persönliches Highlight war eine 47er Bachforelle (PB) auf einen meiner Wobbler. 

Viele Grüße 
Markus


----------



## Hering 58 (23. November 2019)

Dickes Petri zur Bachforelle,schöne Fotos MarkusD_08


----------



## Bilch (23. November 2019)

Sehr schöne Fische  @MarkusD_08. Ich war mit gelben Wobblern auch schon erfolgreich, aber leider nicht mit selbsgebauten


----------



## MarkusD_08 (23. November 2019)

@Bilch : Dankeschön!  Sind nur zwei von vielen schönen Fischen dieses Jahr. 
Den Köder hab ich leider verloren, aber bis dahin war es der fängigste Wobbler, den ich in den letzten Jahren hatte.
Vielleicht bekomme ich sowas diesen Winter nochmal hin.


----------



## Seele (9. Februar 2020)

Na Jungs wie schaut's aus? Seit ihr schon heiß auf den Saisonstart?


----------



## Steff-Peff (9. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
hatte mich gerade schon gewundert, dass der Thread beatmet wurde. Ja, heiss wie Frittenfett .
In 3 Wochen geht´s wieder los, ausser Wasser und Wetter spielen dann nicht mit.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

bei mir gehts erst am 1. April wieder los .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## blumax (9. Februar 2020)

bei uns geht es auch ab 1.4. wider los


----------



## Salmonidenangler (9. Februar 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Na Jungs wie schaut's aus? Seit ihr schon heiß auf den Saisonstart?


Saisonstart? Hab noch 10 Wochen Zeit


----------



## Bilch (9. Februar 2020)

Am 1. 3. Ich zähle schon die Tage


----------



## glavoc (10. Februar 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Am 1. 3. Ich zähle schon die Tage




Dito


----------



## nostradamus (10. Februar 2020)

Hi,
bei uns geht es auch erst am 01.04. los und dann kommt es drauf an, wieviel wasser vom edersee abgelassen wird! Gut möglich, dass es erst ab Mai interessant wird.
mario


----------



## Seele (11. Februar 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Am 1. 3. Ich zähle schon die Tage


Du fängst schon was, keine Angst. Mit Wichtelköder fängt man immer besser, die haben was zauberhaftes an sich 
Ich habe von @Dorschbremse was gegen den Frust nach einem Schneidertag bekommen, das kann mich dann auch verzaubern.


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. Februar 2020)

In Maßen tuts das, nicht in Massen


----------



## Bilch (11. Februar 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Mit Wichtelköder fängt man immer besser, die haben was zauberhaftes an sich


Zwei stehen auf dem Garagenregal, wo ich mein Angelzeug aufbewahre, und gucken mich an wenn ich vorbei gehe - ich habe schon viele Pläne wie und wo ich sie verwenden werde


----------



## Deep Down (12. Februar 2020)

Hier macht sich wohl auch der Klimawandel bemerkbar, wenn der Thread schon so auffällig früh aus dem Winterschlaf gerissen wird und alle mit den Hufen scharren.
Ich bin gerade noch gedanklich und am Wasser damit beschäftigt einen Winterbarsch zu erwischen, da weckt einen die Forellenbande auf.


----------



## Seele (12. Februar 2020)

Du musst ja nicht, du kannst ja weiter Barsch fischen


----------



## Mikesch (12. Februar 2020)

Bei uns beginnt die Forellensaison am 1. März, also werde ich wie jedes Jahr am 15. März (ich hoffe es lässt sich einrichten) zum angeln gehen.
Ob allerdings eine Bachforelle mir die Ehre erweist steht noch in den Sternen.


----------



## Deep Down (12. Februar 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Du musst ja nicht, du kannst ja weiter Barsch fischen



Die Mission wurde heute erfüllt!


----------



## Seele (12. Februar 2020)

Also ich hab im ganzen Forum kein Bild und auch keinen Bericht gefunden


----------



## Deep Down (12. Februar 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Also ich hab im ganzen Forum kein Bild und auch keinen Bericht gefunden



Na, ich poste hier keinen Barsch! Aber auf Deinen speziellen Wunsch. Hier wirst Du fündig!


----------



## Seele (26. Februar 2020)

T-3 Tage
Bei uns soll pünktlich zum Saisonbeginn das Wasser wieder steigen. War ja auch irgendwie klar 
Ich vermute die Forellen sind trotz des verhältnismäßig warmen Wassers noch ziemlich träge. Die letzen Tage/Wochen war es ein auf und ab von 4 bis 8°C. Sobald die Temperaturen konstant werden, sollte auch die ernsthafte Nahrungsaufnahme statt finden.


----------



## crisis (26. Februar 2020)

Bei uns in den Bächen ist im Moment der Wasserstand fast ideal. Haben allerdings noch bis zum 1. April. Und mir viel nix besseres ein, als die Woche davor und danach in Urlaub zu fahren. Zwar Irland, wo auch ein bisschen Hechtangeln drin sein sollte, aber verpassen eben den Saisonstart auf Bafo.


----------



## Bilch (26. Februar 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> T-3 Tage
> Bei uns soll pünktlich zum Saisonbeginn das Wasser wieder steigen. War ja auch irgendwie klar
> Ich vermute die Forellen sind trotz des verhältnismäßig warmen Wassers noch ziemlich träge. Die letzen Tage/Wochen war es ein auf und ab von 4 bis 8°C. Sobald die Temperaturen konstant werden, sollte auch die ernsthafte Nahrungsaufnahme statt finden.


Hast recht, Ich habe vorige Woche einen kleinen Spaziergang den Bach entlang gemacht und die Fische sahen wirklich sehr träge aus.

Am meisten hat mich erfreut, dass ich in dem Gumpen, wo ich letztes Jahr vergebens eine 40er ReFo zu fangen versuchte, zwei große ReFos beobachten konnte. Eine der beiden ist dieses Jahr mein Hauptziel. Dieses Ziel ist aber sehr hoch angesetzt - nur die allerschlausten Biester im Bach erreichen diese Größe 

Der Wasserstand ist bei uns zurzeit in Folge eines sehr trockenen Winters sehr niedrig, zu niedrig sogar. In den nächsten Tagen ist aber Regen angesagt. Kann sein, dass zu Beginn der Saison die Gewässer schon angeschwollen und trübe sein werden.

Ich habe meinen Angelrucksack für Sonntag schon vorbereitet, heute habe ich aber erfahren, dass ich am 1.3. den ganzen Tag lang arbeiten werde


----------



## Seele (26. Februar 2020)

@Bilch  Beginnt die Saison bei euch am 01.03. oder endet die Schonzeit am 28.02.? Das ist in einem Schaltjahr ein großer Unterschied


----------



## Bilch (26. Februar 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> @Bilch  Beginnt die Saison bei euch am 01.03. oder endet die Schonzeit am 28.02.? Das ist in einem Schaltjahr ein großer Unterschied


Hast recht, die Schonzeit dauert bis 28. 2.  Ist mir überhaupt nicht eingefallen. Macht aber leider kein Unterschied, da der Samstag schon vorprogrammiert ist.


----------



## Seele (28. Februar 2020)

Top Wasserstand, Wetter soll auch einigermaßen passen. Man findet mich dann morgen am Wasser


----------



## Jason (28. Februar 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Top Wasserstand, Wetter soll auch einigermaßen passen. Man findet mich dann morgen am Wasser


Viel Erfolg. Mich findest du morgen auf meiner Baustelle.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Seele (28. Februar 2020)

Um 6 kannst eh noch nicht groß Krach machen, schau halt schnell ne Stunde raus


----------



## Seele (29. Februar 2020)

Die Saison ist gestartet. Keine Bafo, aber das war mir fast klar. Dafür dass der Fisch erst im 3. Sommer ist, ist er ziemlich gut in Kondition.


----------



## Bilch (29. Februar 2020)

Petri zur ersten Forelle in dieser Saison, @Seele   Sehr schöne glänzende Farben! Wie waren die Fische, sind sie schon aktiver geworden?


----------



## Seele (29. Februar 2020)

Der Jahreszeit entsprechend. Hatte noch eine Kleineim Drill und 3 Nachläufer, wobei das alles gute Fische waren.


----------



## DWDW (29. Februar 2020)

Petri zu dem schönen Fisch.


----------



## Steff-Peff (29. Februar 2020)

Bei uns geht die Saison morgen, 01. März, los. Da aber zu einem leichten Hochwasser nun noch 20cm Schneeschmelze in 48h gekommen sind, wird es morgen wohl nichts werden 
Petri zu den Fischen !


----------



## Seele (1. März 2020)

Tja, der Forellenzopf hat's halt wieder mal gerichtet. Kein Riese aber immerhin.  
Gestern habe ich den Köder auf Grund des passiven Verhaltens der Forellen vernachlässigt, was sich jetzt als Fehler herausgestellt hat. 
Eine der letzten Bachforellen im Bach und zugleich die erste der Saison 2020. Ich hab mich so gefreut, dass ich danach gleich heim bin


----------



## Forelle74 (1. März 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Tja, der Forellenzopf hat's halt wieder mal gerichtet. Kein Riese aber immerhin.
> Gestern habe ich den Köder auf Grund des passiven Verhaltens der Forellen vernachlässigt, was sich jetzt als Fehler herausgestellt hat.
> Eine der letzten Bachforellen im Bach und zugleich die erste der Saison 2020. Ich hab mich so gefreut, dass ich danach gleich heim bin


Petri 
Bei mir wirds noch bisl dauern,  lieg grad mit Grippe flach.
Freu mich schon drauf ans Wasser zu kommen.


----------



## Bilch (1. März 2020)

Einen schönen Gruß an alle von meinem Arbeitsplatz  Was aber immer noch besser ist, als mit Grippe im Bett zu liegen. @Forelle74 , ich hoffe Du kannst bald wieder zum Wasser!
Schöne BaFo, @Seele! Ich habe auch for nächstes Wochenende die Zöpfe zu testen


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. März 2020)

Bei mir ist der Saisonstart wie erwartet dem Hochwasser zum Opfer gefallen. Wenn es nicht noch mal schneit, oder regnet, sollte es nächstes WE passen.
Petri an alle die los waren !
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Seele (1. März 2020)

Bin gerade etwas perplex


----------



## Deep Down (2. März 2020)

Was denn, noch ne Zweite im Bach? Petri! Einfach schöne Fische!


----------



## Forelle74 (5. März 2020)

Hallo
Heute kam ich auch mal für knapp 2h ans Wasser.
Dafür hat es sich gelohnt. 
Die erste war ne Regenbogenforelle die kam aber ohne Landgang gleich wieder in ihr Element zurück. 
Ne schöne Bafo hab ich dann noch erwischt.


----------



## Seele (5. März 2020)

Interessanterweise hatte keine der drei Bafos nennenswert Egel. 
Was ist mit den anderen? Waren doch sicher schon viele am Wasser, auch wenn's bei einigen erst später los geht.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. März 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Interessanterweise hatte keine der drei Bafos nennenswert Egel.



Besatz ?
Wir haben noch Schonzeit bis ersten Mai. Überwinternde Bafos haben bei uns immer Egel, eine mehr, die andere weniger. Äschen sind schwächer betroffen, Döbel kaum und Refos gibts keine.
Egelfreie überwinternde Bafos kann es eigentlich nur in sehr sauberen Gebirgsbächen oder in Seen geben weil es eben ihre Natur ist die Winter- und Frühjahrshochwässer in den Wurzeln der Bäume und in Unterspülungen auszusitzen. Dort sammelt sich Schlamm, und darin sitzen die Fischegel.


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. März 2020)

Bei uns haben die Bafos i.d.R. nach der Laichzeit auch Egel. Heuer konnte ich es noch nicht feststellen, da wir permanent Hochwasser haben und es munter weiter regnet.


----------



## Seele (5. März 2020)

@hanjDefiniti: 
Definitiv kein Besatz, das kann ich zu 99,9% ausschließen


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (6. März 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> @hanjDefiniti:
> Definitiv kein Besatz, das kann ich zu 99,9% ausschließen


Du kannst aber nicht ausschliessen, das besetzte Fische zuwandern oder ?
Vllt. hats ja auch genug Löcher am Grund, große Steine etc. wo sich die Fische einstellen können. Oder keine Einträge von den Feldern und Wiesen, keine Pflanzen, Algen usw. aus denen Schlammablagerungen entstehen können. Wer weiß, wer weiß... sei froh wenns keine Egel gibt, bei uns sind die Bafos (und nur die Bafos) bis weit in den Mai voll mit den Viechern .


----------



## Seele (6. März 2020)

Das kann ich auch zu 95% ausschließen. Ist eine Genossenschaft die noch nicht besetzt hat. 
Egel sind auch genug drin. Aber ich vermute einfach das recht warme Wasser über den Winter hat die Forellen nicht ganz so passiv sein lassen wie sonst.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (6. März 2020)

Jo der milde Winter und hoffentlich wenige Hochwasserlagen könnten schon ein Grund sein.
Hier walzt seit gestern wieder eine Milchkaffewelle nach der nächsten durch, gar nicht gut aber leider nicht zu ändern.
Hau rein und zeig uns nochn paar Forellen, die meisten hier müssen wohl noch ein bissel warten.


----------



## Steff-Peff (8. März 2020)

Heute hat es mich trotz Hochwasser ans Wasser getrieben. War an einem kleinen Kanal, in dem das Hochwasser zwar auch war, aber sich nicht so extrem auswirkt.
2 Bafos konnte ich zu einem kurzen Landgang überreden und eine Große konnte ich beobachten, wie sie den Streamer attakierte, sie blieb aber nicht hängen.

Beide Bafos hatten keine Egel und waren erstaunlich hell. Das muss ich mal beobachten, da sie bei uns normal dunkel sind.


----------



## Skott (8. März 2020)

PETRI Stefan!

Bei der Farbe gebe ich Dir recht, trotzdem ein wunderschöner Fisch!


----------



## Bilch (8. März 2020)

Heute bin ich endlich zum Wasser gekommen. Die Forellen waren noch extrem träge und die einzigen Köder, für die sie ein Interesse gezeigt haben, waren lange schlanke Wobbler. Nachdem ich auf so einen Wobbler gewechselt habe, sah ich schon beim zweiten oder dritten Wurf eine große BaFo, wie sie dem Köder nahm, sie hat ihm aber nicht geschnappt, nur ganz faul in den Mund genommen, denn an der Rute habe ich überhaupt nichts gespürt. Den Anhieb habe ich natürlich verpasst. Aufgeben wollte ich nicht und habe den Wobbler noch ein paar Mal an dieser Stelle vorbeigeführt. Die Große ist noch zweimal zum Köder gestiegen, einmal hat sie ihn verfehlt und einmal ging mein Anhieb ins Leere. Danach wollte sie sich nicht mehr zeigen.

Auf einem anderen Platz spürte ich beim einkurbeln des Wobblers, als ob der Köder auf einem Stein für einen Moment stecken geblieben hätte, ich habe mit der Rute gezuckt und weiter gekurbelt und das Gefühl war als wenn man Wasserpflanzen oder einen Ast am Haken hat. Es dauerte einige Sekunden, bis ich bemerkt habe, dass ich in der Wirklichkeit eine Forelle am Haken habe. Sie hat sich zuerst kaum gewährt, aber schon beim ersten Fluchtversuch hat sie sich vom Haken befreit.

Ich dachte schon ich werde am ersten Angeltag in dieser Saison als Schneider nach Hause gehen, als es am letzten Platz dann doch klappte. Beim dritten Wurf ist eine ReFo zum Glück am Haken hängen geblieben und ich konnte mich über die größte ReFo seit Jahren freuen. 59 cm hatte sie und ganze 2 kg. Damit wurde der heutige Tag zu einem tollen Start in die Saison


----------



## Jason (8. März 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Heute bin ich endlich zum Wasser gekommen. Die Forellen waren noch extrem träge und die einzigen Köder, für die sie ein Interesse gezeigt haben, waren lange schlanke Wobbler. Nachdem ich auf so einen Wobbler gewechselt habe, sah ich schon beim zweiten oder dritten Wurf eine große BaFo, wie sie dem Köder nahm, sie hat ihm aber nicht geschnappt, nur ganz faul in den Mund genommen, denn an der Rute habe ich überhaupt nichts gespürt. Den Anhieb habe ich natürlich verpasst. Aufgeben wollte ich nicht und habe den Wobbler noch ein paar Mal an dieser Stelle vorbeigeführt. Die Große ist noch zweimal zum Köder gestiegen, einmal hat sie ihn verfehlt und einmal ging mein Anhieb ins Leere. Danach wollte sie sich nicht mehr zeigen.
> 
> Auf einem anderen Platz spürte ich beim einkurbeln des Wobblers, als ob der Köder auf einem Stein für einen Moment stecken geblieben hätte, ich habe mit der Rute gezuckt und weiter gekurbelt und das Gefühl war als wenn man Wasserpflanzen oder einen Ast am Haken hat. Es dauerte einige Sekunden, bis ich bemerkt habe, dass ich in der Wirklichkeit eine Forelle am Haken habe. Sie hat sich zuerst kaum gewährt, aber schon beim ersten Fluchtversuch hat sie sich vom Haken befreit.
> 
> ...


Dickes Petri zur ReFo. Ein prächtiger Fisch. Und dann noch mit einer alten DAM Quick. Kann aber nicht erkennen, welche das ist.
Schönes Bild.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bilch (8. März 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Dickes Petri zur ReFo. Ein prächtiger Fisch. Und dann noch mit einer alten DAM Quick. Kann aber nicht erkennen, welche das ist.
> Schönes Bild.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Die 331N. Habe absichtlich eine Rolle mit Schnellgang gekauft, da ich sie für das Spinnfischen benutzen werde. Aber heute bei den lahmen Fischen musste ich dann ganz laaangsam kurbeln


----------



## Bilch (15. März 2020)

So einen Start in die Saison habe ich noch nie gehabt. Heute war ich wieder am Wasser und wieder konnte ich eine schöne ReFo mit nach Hause nehmen, diesmal einen 52er Regenbogner   Ich kann es immernoch kaum fassen.


----------



## Tobias85 (15. März 2020)

Petri, ihr habt ja schon ziemlich ordentliche Fische rausgezogen. Bei uns geht's theoretisch morgen los, aber bei dem aktuellen Wasserstand in meinen Bächen habe ich kaum Chancen. Vielleicht mal ein/zwei spezielle Stellen kurz antesten, mehr ist nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## Bilch (15. März 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Petri, ihr habt ja schon ziemlich ordentliche Fische rausgezogen. Bei uns geht's theoretisch morgen los, aber bei dem aktuellen Wasserstand in meinen Bächen habe ich kaum Chancen. Vielleicht mal ein/zwei spezielle Stellen kurz antesten, mehr ist nicht sinnvoll.


Beim Hochwasser sind Erfolgsmöglichkeiten leider sehr gering, aber an ruhigen Stellen ist es trotzdem ein Versuch wert. Bei mir waren die Fische heute schon etwas aktiver als vor einer Woche.


----------



## Bootsy48 (17. März 2020)

Heute Forellensaison eröffnet.... Ein sehr schöner Tag am Wasser mit einer gerade so mäßigen Rotgetupften, als Itüpfelchen und eine Überraschungs Sichtung


----------



## Bilch (17. März 2020)

Bootsy48 schrieb:


> Heute Forellensaison eröffnet.... Ein sehr schöner Tag am Wasser mit einer gerade so mäßigen Rotgetupften, als Itüpfelchen und eine Überraschungs Sichtung


Ein Goldfisch ... Dem müsstest Du fangen


----------



## Seele (20. März 2020)

Yeeeehaa


----------



## Bilch (20. März 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Yeeeehaa


Toll  Bei mir wollten die Forellen den Zopf nicht. Noch nicht


----------



## Seele (20. März 2020)

Next one


----------



## Skott (20. März 2020)

Schöner Fisch, der Zopf hat aber schon sehr gelitten, oder?


----------



## Seele (20. März 2020)

Skott schrieb:


> Schöner Fisch, der Zopf hat aber schon sehr gelitten, oder?



Den hab ich heute früh gebaut.... 
Das sind erst noch Prototypen, eigentlich wollte ich die noch gar nicht zeigen  gut aufgepasst.
Das Teil ist so fängig, das ist wirklich unverschämt. Aber damit gehen schon noch paar Fische. In Schnitt halten sie so 15 bis 20 Drills aus würde ich sagen. Bei Refos weniger bei Bafos mehr.


----------



## Seele (20. März 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Toll  Bei mir wollten die Forellen den Zopf nicht. Noch nicht



Das kommt schon noch. Liegt vermutlich an der Führung. Versuch mal die Strömung für dich arbeiten zu lassen. 90 Grad quer zum Bach einwerfen, Rute hoch, und einfach nur langsam anjiggen. Falls dabei der Zopf stehen bleibt - Anhieb.
Danach den Zopf gegen die Strömung einzupfen


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. März 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Den hab ich heute früh gebaut....
> Das sind erst noch Prototypen, eigentlich wollte ich die noch gar nicht zeigen  gut aufgepasst.
> Das Teil ist so fängig, das ist wirklich unverschämt.




Hast du mir den Teilen auch schon andere Fische als Forellen gefangen?


----------



## Seele (20. März 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hast du mir den Teilen auch schon andere Fische als Forellen gefangen?


Na klar. Barsch, Hecht, Döbel/Aitel, u.s.w. Ist ja nix anderes als ne koppe oder Grundel. Zander geht vermutlich auch richtig gut, aber die sind bei uns zu rar.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. März 2020)

Fein.
Benutzt du die immer im Bach/Fluss oder hast du es damit auch schonmal in einem See probiert?


----------



## Seele (20. März 2020)

See funktioniert genauso. Gerade die verpinselten Satzforellen im Sommer gehen vermehrt drauf weil sie so einen Köder nicht kennen. Auch Hecht, Seefo, Barsch usw. kann ich im See bestätigen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (21. März 2020)

Ich war gestern nach nem Tag Home-Office auch noch kurz los. Es gab 2 Bafos auf Streamer und diesmal auch ein paar auf Nymphe. Waren aber alle nur so etwa 25-27 cm. Ich frag mich, wo sich deren Omas und Opas verstecken 
Schönes WE @ all und bleibt gesund !


----------



## Seele (21. März 2020)

@Scott: Jetzt hab ich das Bild erst mal näher gezoomt. Ich weiß nun was du meinst   Er sieht auf dem Bild wirklich schlimm aus, in live sieht er aber besser aus. Der Zopf hatte aber da schon 10 Kontakte hinter sich.

@Steff-Peff Petri. Bei dir bin ich mir sicher, dass du noch ein paar alte Halunken aus einem Loch hervorzauberst.


----------



## Bilch (21. März 2020)

Heute habe ich einen ziemlich ereignisreichen Angeltag gehabt. Einmal bin ich sogar schwimmen gegangen um meinen erfolgsbringenden Wobbler zu retten, der sich zwischen Steinen verfängt hat. Sonst hatte ich aber viele Nachfolger, viele nicht realisierte Bisse und zwei dramatische Drills mit 50+ ReFos die mit einem Ausstieg endeten. Leer bin ich nach Hause jedoch nicht gegangen, denn zwei Besatzforellen um die 40 cm konnte ich erfolgreich landen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. März 2020)

Schön, dass es bei der ganzen Action doch ein paar gelandete gab!
Ist bei dir schon Sommer zum schwimmen gehen?


----------



## Bilch (22. März 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ist bei dir schon Sommer zum schwimmen gehen?


Das stärkt Körper und Geist


----------



## Skott (22. März 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> @Scott: Jetzt hab ich das Bild erst mal näher gezoomt. Ich weiß nun was du meinst   Er sieht auf dem Bild wirklich schlimm aus, in live sieht er aber besser aus. Der Zopf hatte aber da schon 10 Kontakte hinter sich.


Ich meinte ja auch, dass er schon ordentlich Rehhaare verloren hatte...


----------



## Seele (22. März 2020)

Wie gesagt, das ist nur die Perspektive. Hatte danach nochmal 8 Kontakte. Ich glaube ich muss jetzt dann mal bisschen mit filmen. 

Gibt's dafür Interesse?


----------



## glavoc (24. März 2020)

endlich hab auch ich`s geschafft Bilder aufn Rechner zu ziehen^^:

Alle ausm Bächle, versch. Streckenabschnitte und versch. Tage:


----------



## glavoc (24. März 2020)

weiter gehts:


----------



## Steff-Peff (24. März 2020)

Sehr schöne Fische ! Petri !

Gruß
Steff


----------



## glavoc (24. März 2020)

Nabend,




Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Fische ! Petri !



Danke, allerdings hat die große BaFo einen relativ deformierten Schwanz und auch stark abgescheuerten Schwanzflossen. Ist keine optische Täuschung/Bewegung sondern sah wirklich so komisch aus.

allen lg und Gesundheit


Edit Mod: hier kein Corona


----------



## glavoc (24. März 2020)

Noch ein Nachtrag:


----------



## Bilch (24. März 2020)

Schöne Fische, @glavoc  Petri!


----------



## glavoc (26. März 2020)

Heute hatte ich am Bächle neben paar wenigen Bachforellenkontakten ein Erlebnis "der dritten Art"^^..

Relativ weit erhöht stehend, fischte ich einen Wobbler mit der Strömung,, als ein orangenes _Etwas_ im glasklarem Wasser dem Kunstköder näherkam. Dachte fast an eine Plastiktüte oder ähnliches. Komisch schien mir die Eigenbewegung dieses "Dings".. dann nahm es Fahrt auf und bewegte sich Fischartig. Plötzlich Biss und tatsächlich stellt sich dieses orangegelbes _Etwas_ als ein  realer Fisch dar. Konnte meinen Augen nicht trauen, doch wirklich, es ist eine Forelle - aber so eine Färbung? Hier im Bach? Was ist da los? Nach kurzem Drill halte ich tatsächlich eine 51cm "Goldorange" Regenbogenforelle in den Händen. 
Fragt mich nicht, woher und wie die ins Bächle gelangt ist - lediglich das sie ausm Puff stammen muss, kann ich vermuten. Da ich aber jungfräulich bin was Forellenhöfe angeht, kann ich mir noch nicht einmal denken, von wo sie da abgehauen ist. 
Viel Speck und Masse hatte sie schon verloren. Kraft ebenso. In der Natur würde sie eh nicht überleben, dazu noch mit diesen Farben.  Also habe ich sie abgeschlagen.










lg


----------



## Seele (27. März 2020)

Krass. 
Dachte so was gibt's nur bei uns. Da hat der Verein tatsächlich im Fließgewässer Goldforellen besetzt. Das ist dann die Krönung von hirnlosem Besatz Und Inkompetenz. Die Vereine in den Strecken unterhalb fanden das auch gar nicht zum lachen. 
Vielleicht macht man es aber auch damit die Angler die Besatzfische besser erkennen, teilweise ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad von frisch besetzen Forellen für Manche doch etwas hoch.


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. März 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Krass.
> Dachte so was gibt's nur bei uns. Da hat der Verein tatsächlich im Fließgewässer Goldforellen besetzt. Das ist dann die Krönung von hirnlosem Besatz Und Inkompetenz. Die Vereine in den Strecken unterhalb fanden das auch gar nicht zum lachen.
> Vielleicht macht man es aber auch damit die Angler die Besatzfische besser erkennen, teilweise ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad von frisch besetzen Forellen für Manche doch etwas hoch.


Kann aber auch am Lieferanten liegen, das da bei der Menge dann mal eine oder mehrere mit dabei sind.


----------



## glavoc (27. März 2020)

Mein Bächle mündet in den Neckar. In den Jahren davor fing ich im Bach eigentlich nur Bachforellen. Insgesamt konnte ich neben hunderten von Bachforellen nur zwei mal geflüchtete Regenbogenforellen (aus einer Zucht im Quellgebiet), sowie einen Saibling fangen(ebenfalls aus dieser Zucht?).

Mein Verein war es auch ganz sicher nicht. Daher vermute ich, dass diese Goldforelle wohl aus dem Neckar aufgestiegen sein muss. Aber ja, Besatz ist durchaus denkbar.. gibt aber viele in Frage kommende Vereine.. ^^ - gefühlt alle 2 km sitzt ein anderer Verein im Neckar - Oberlauf...
Der Streckenabschnitt, wo diese goldene gefangen wurde, teilt sich mein Verein mit dem ortsansässigen.
Wie gesagt, ich kann mir da keinen Reim drauf machen..

PS - noch eine schöne BaFo aus dem Bächle:


----------



## Seele (29. März 2020)

Schönen Sonntag an alle


----------



## crisis (31. März 2020)

Morgen gehst bei in Hessen endlich wieder auf Bafo los. Eure Fangbilder machen einen ganz heiß  Petri an alle Fänger. Hoffentlich kann ich Morgen als solcher auch etwas Nettes posten


----------



## Seele (31. März 2020)

Ja dann mal jetzt schon fettes Petri @crisis und alle Anderen morgen am Wasser


----------



## crisis (2. April 2020)

Gestern um 6 Uhr aus den Federn gewälzt. Kein Frühstück, nur eine Kanne Kaffee to go. Am Wasser angekommen wars noch bissi duster. Wenn man schon länger keine kleinen Snaps mehr angeknotet hat hilft fehlendes Tageslicht und -4°C nicht wirklich. Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit hats dann aber doch geklappt. Wollte erst mit Handschuhen losziehen. Nachdem ich aber den Mini-Wobbler zweimal mangels Fingerspitzengefühl in die Büsche gefeuert hatte hab ich es dann doch ohne probiert. Schön frisch! War erst das zweite Mal in meinem Leben, dass die Tröpfchen, die beim Einziehen der Schnur mitkamen, am Spitzenring festfroren. Dazu kamen ziemlich viele treibende Algenbüschel im Wasser. Ergo, nach jedem Wurf Spitzenring enteisen und Köder von Algen befreien. Half nicht sonderlich, um die Griffel warm zu halten. Habs fast 2 Stunden ausgehalten, aber nachdem ich noch nicht mal das kleinste Fischlein sichten konnte hab ich den ersten Tag für beendet erklärt. Klares Wasser und schönster Sonnenschein haben zwar für Frühlingsgefühle gesorgt, der Fangtrieb wurde aber in keinster Weise befriedigt.

Also heute Morgen wieder raus, allerdings 2 Stunden später. War schon deutlich wärmer und Fische konnte ich auch in größerer Anzahl sichten. Auch große Döbel, die in unserem Bach zu dieser Jahreszeit eher selten sind. Es hat sich allerdings keiner auch nur nach meinem Ködern umgedreht, und ich habe einige durchprobiert. Bei 12°C Wassertemperatur sollten die eigentlich schon aktiver sein. Aber so ist das halt mit dem Angeln, Sternstunden und Schneidertage wechseln sich ab, ohne dass man genau weiß, warum. Meiner Motivation tut das keinen Abbruch. Morgen gehts wieder los.

Hier ein paar Impressionen vom Bach, leider fischlos.

Petri an Euch,
Christian


----------



## Bilch (2. April 2020)

crisis schrieb:


> Gestern um 6 Uhr aus den Federn gewälzt. Kein Frühstück, nur eine Kanne Kaffee to go. Am Wasser angekommen wars noch bissi duster. Wenn man schon länger keine kleinen Snaps mehr angeknotet hat hilft fehlendes Tageslicht und -4°C nicht wirklich. Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit hats dann aber doch geklappt. Wollte erst mit Handschuhen losziehen. Nachdem ich aber den Mini-Wobbler zweimal mangels Fingerspitzengefühl in die Büsche gefeuert hatte hab ich es dann doch ohne probiert. Schön frisch! War erst das zweite Mal in meinem Leben, dass die Tröpfchen, die beim Einziehen der Schnur mitkamen, am Spitzenring festfroren. Dazu kamen ziemlich viele treibende Algenbüschel im Wasser. Ergo, nach jedem Wurf Spitzenring enteisen und Köder von Algen befreien. Half nicht sonderlich, um die Griffel warm zu halten. Habs fast 2 Stunden ausgehalten, aber nachdem ich noch nicht mal das kleinste Fischlein sichten konnte hab ich den ersten Tag für beendet erklärt. Klares Wasser und schönster Sonnenschein haben zwar für Frühlingsgefühle gesorgt, der Fangtrieb wurde aber in keinster Weise befriedigt.
> 
> Also heute Morgen wieder raus, allerdings 2 Stunden später. War schon deutlich wärmer und Fische konnte ich auch in größerer Anzahl sichten. Auch große Döbel, die in unserem Bach zu dieser Jahreszeit eher selten sind. Es hat sich allerdings keiner auch nur nach meinem Ködern umgedreht, und ich habe einige durchprobiert. Bei 12°C Wassertemperatur sollten die eigentlich schon aktiver sein. Aber so ist das halt mit dem Angeln, Sternstunden und Schneidertage wechseln sich ab, ohne dass man genau weiß, warum. Meiner Motivation tut das keinen Abbruch. Morgen gehts wieder los.
> 
> ...


Bei Deinem Beitrag habe ich mich an die alte Jagdweisheit erinnert: Dürrholz, Jungfern, Federbetten - manchem Bock (Forelle ) das Leben retten!

Das mit den kalten Fingern kenne ich allzu gut. Aber nur wegen Abrissen, denn ich binde den Snap immer schon zuhause an (wenn ich morgens losziehe, dann schon am Vorabend) – an Wasser angekommen will ich den Köder sofort auswerfen.

Bei mir ist es auch noch sehr kalt und die Forellen zeigten ein Interesse nur für sehr langsam und mit Spinnstops geführte Köder (Wobbler und GuFis).

P.S. Du angelst an einem traumhaften Bach


----------



## Deep Down (3. April 2020)

Schöner Bericht und tolle Fotos vom Traumgewässer.
So nen abrupten Kälteeinbruch sollte man der alten Jägerweisheit nach, dem Bock zu Liebe, entsprechend besser "aussitzen"!


----------



## Lajos1 (3. April 2020)

Hallo,

das mit dem Bachforellenstart hat mir Corona versaut. Bei uns, in Bayern, darf man zwar einzeln angeln gehen, aber nur an Gewässer, welche sich in unmittelbarer Nähe zum Wohnort befinden. Da meine beiden bevorzugten Forellengewässer aber 22 bzw. 65 Kilometer weg sind, kann ich das erstmal bis zum 19. April abhaken.
Mist.

Den anderen aber trotzdem viel Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## ralle (3. April 2020)

Habe mich heute auch mal auf die Bachforellenpirsch an unser Vereinseigenes Flüsschen begeben. 
Es ist noch schweinekalt und der Wind tut sein übriges. Aber was solls.

Nach einigen Würfen auf die hochgepriesenen Spoons umgestiegen - aber nichts. Also wieder zurück zum guten alten Spinner und da kamen auch die ersten Kontakte von untermaßigen Forellen. Also Spinner etwas größer  Nr.2  um die kleinen abzuhalten was auch klappte und eine schöne 40 er einstieg.

Danach ging nicht mehr viel, so das ich nochmals wechselte und einen Forellenzopf von unserem Seele nahm, wo ich noch eine gute Forelle ans Band bekam welche aber leider ausstieg.


----------



## ralle (4. April 2020)

Heute habe ich mit Mepps Nr.2 gefischt  und nur kleine haben gebissen.  Habe nach ner Stunde aufgehört und war zum Kaffe mit frischen Windbeuteln wieder zu Hause.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (5. April 2020)

Ich find's gut, dass du den Kindergarten nicht verunstaltest. 
Du bist wohl auch so ein JDM-Freak...


----------



## Seele (5. April 2020)

Es war nicht leicht gestern.
Aber für zwei geile Trutten hat's gereicht. #Happy


----------



## Bonifaz (5. April 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das mit dem Bachforellenstart hat mir Corona versaut. Bei uns, in Bayern, darf man zwar einzeln angeln gehen, aber nur an Gewässer, welche sich in unmittelbarer Nähe zum Wohnort befinden. Da meine beiden bevorzugten Forellengewässer aber 22 bzw. 65 Kilometer weg sind, kann ich das erstmal bis zum 19. April abhaken.
> Mist.
> ...



Moin
nach längerer Abstinenz hier im Board, kann ich mich Lajos1 hier anschließen, mir geht es ähnlich.
Also kann ich hier nur mal eure Fangmeldungen bestaunen...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. April 2020)

Petri !!
Na Seele, doch mal ein paar Egel .
 glücklicherweise überschaubar, also doch wieder alles normal an deinem Bach.


----------



## Seele (5. April 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Petri !!
> Na Seele, doch mal ein paar Egel .
> glücklicherweise überschaubar, also doch wieder alles normal an deinem Bach.



Danke. War die Zweite diese Jahr mit Egel und Beide waren schmal gebaut. Der Rest war gut in Form. Die Refos sind fett wie nie um die Zeit


----------



## glavoc (7. April 2020)

war gestern wieder am Bächle, es war schön. Leider war der Akku leer (hatte vergessen aufzuladen bzw. dachte er sei voll genug).
Daher gibt es auch nur ein einziges Foddo mit`m Nokia Knochen, den dann var Speicher voll  ..





lg


----------



## glavoc (8. April 2020)

Noch eine schöne Bachforelle ausm Bächle:







Und ein Pellet - Bomber ausm Neckar. Hatte mich anfangs aufgrund des Wetters gar nicht gewundert warum so viele Autos parken. Dann jede Menge Angler gesehen (alle mit Sicherheitsabstand). Als dann nach dem 2. oder 3. Wurf der Biss kam, freute ich mich wirklich, um danach, etwas enttäuscht, diese BaFo aus der Zucht abzuschlagen:






allen lg, stramme Leinen und bleibt Gesund!


----------



## Bilch (9. April 2020)

Heute erwies sich mein Wichtel-Forellenzopf endlich als der Erfolgsbringer. Ich fischte von Anfang an mit dem Zopf und zwar so, dass ich den Köder langsam faulenzte. Schon bald spürte ich vorsichtige Bisse, die ich nicht realisieren konnte. Nach dem Stellenwechsel aber, nach ein paar Würfen, als der Köder weniger als 10 m von mir entfernt war, auf einmal Baam, Anhieb, die Bremse begann zu kreischen, etwas großes war am anderen Ende der Schnur, zuerst weg von mir, dann aber schnell in meine Richtung, so dass ich wirklich schnell kurbeln musste um die Schnur stramm zu halten (Einzelhaken ohne Widerhaken …), jetzt konnte ich sehen, dass es eine große ReFo ist, noch ein paar wilde Sprünge und der letzte Fluchtversuch in die Richtung gefallene Bäume, den ich verhindern konnte und der Drill war dann bald vorbei. Ein toller Fisch und definitiv kein Besatz von diesem Jahr, 57 cm und 1,7 kg. Weil mein Tageslimit damit erreicht war, ging ich nach Hause, ich kann es aber kaum erwarten den Zopf wieder einzusetzen  (das Foto ist leider nicht so gut, weil mein Handy schon sowieso keine sehr guten Fotos macht, in der Dämmerung aber schon gar nicht).




Hat jemand eine Idee, wovon diese Wunden stammen könnten?




Ich bin erst jetzt aufmerksam geworden, dass ich bei einigen Fischen Probleme beim Entschuppen habe. Von den ReFos, die ich neulich gefangen habe, waren zwei kein Besatz von heuer und beide waren Männchen. Bei beiden hatte ich Probleme, da die Schuppen ganz fest saßen. Bei den Besatzforellen hatte ich dieses Problem nicht, da ging das Entschuppen ganz mühelos. Hat jemand schon eine ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht? Womit könnte das verbunden sein? Mit dem Geschlecht vlt.? Oder mit dem Leben in der freien Natur? Oder ist da ein ganz anderer Grund dafür?


----------



## Lajos1 (10. April 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich bin erst jetzt aufmerksam geworden, dass ich bei einigen Fischen Probleme beim Entschuppen habe. Von den ReFos, die ich neulich gefangen habe, waren zwei kein Besatz von heuer und beide waren Männchen. Bei beiden hatte ich Probleme, da die Schuppen ganz fest saßen. Bei den Besatzforellen hatte ich dieses Problem nicht, da ging das Entschuppen ganz mühelos. Hat jemand schon eine ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht? Womit könnte das verbunden sein? Mit dem Geschlecht vlt.? Oder mit dem Leben in der freien Natur? Oder ist da ein ganz anderer Grund dafür?



Hallo,

Du schuppst Forellen? Habe ich noch nie gemacht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bilch (10. April 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Du schuppst Forellen? Habe ich noch nie gemacht.
> 
> ...


Nur die Großen (ab 50 cm)


----------



## Lajos1 (10. April 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Nur die Großen (ab 50 cm)



Hallo,

habe ich auch noch nie gemacht und bei den noch größeren habe ich die meist zu Koteletts verarbeitet, ähnlich wie ein sogenanntes Lachssteak.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bilch (10. April 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe ich auch noch nie gemacht und bei den noch größeren habe ich die meist zu Koteletts verarbeitet, ähnlich wie ein sogenanntes Lachssteak.
> 
> ...


Muss ich einmal versuchen   Ich filetiere die Großen (4 Filets) und aus den Knochen, Flossen und dem Kopf macht meine Frau eine köstliche Suppe.


----------



## Seele (10. April 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Heute erwies sich mein Wichtel-Forellenzopf endlich als der Erfolgsbringer. Ich fischte von Anfang an mit dem Zopf und zwar so, dass ich den Köder langsam faulenzte. Schon bald spürte ich vorsichtige Bisse, die ich nicht realisieren konnte. Nach dem Stellenwechsel aber, nach ein paar Würfen, als der Köder weniger als 10 m von mir entfernt war, auf einmal Baam, Anhieb, die Bremse begann zu kreischen, etwas großes war am anderen Ende der Schnur, zuerst weg von mir, dann aber schnell in meine Richtung, so dass ich wirklich schnell kurbeln musste um die Schnur stramm zu halten (Einzelhaken ohne Widerhaken …), jetzt konnte ich sehen, dass es eine große ReFo ist, noch ein paar wilde Sprünge und der letzte Fluchtversuch in die Richtung gefallene Bäume, den ich verhindern konnte und der Drill war dann bald vorbei. Ein toller Fisch und definitiv kein Besatz von diesem Jahr, 57 cm und 1,7 kg. Weil mein Tageslimit damit erreicht war, ging ich nach Hause, ich kann es aber kaum erwarten den Zopf wieder einzusetzen  (das Foto ist leider nicht so gut, weil mein Handy schon sowieso keine sehr guten Fotos macht, in der Dämmerung aber schon gar nicht).
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342659
> 
> ...




Petri, freut mich dass dein Wichtelköder fängt. Da macht's doch gleich doppel Spaß. Fast 60cm außerhalb vom FoPu schon ne richtige Hausnummer.


----------



## Bilch (10. April 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Petri, freut mich dass dein Wichtelköder fängt. Da macht's doch gleich doppel Spaß. Fast 60cm außerhalb vom FoPu schon ne richtige Hausnummer.


Stausee, 100 ha, da schwimmen schon richtige U-Boote drinnen und zwar alles Mögliche. Ich konnte bis jetzt allerdings nur einige Forellen fangen. Die Chance dort was zu fangen liegt sowieso bei 1 zu 10 oder weniger. In den meisten Fällen gehe ich also als Schnieder nach Hause, aber von solchen Tagen berichte ich normalerweise nicht


----------



## Lajos1 (10. April 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Muss ich einmal versuchen   Ich filetiere die Großen (4 Filets) und aus den Knochen, Flossen und dem Kopf macht meine Frau eine köstliche Suppe.



Hallo,

ja, probiere das mal, allerdings muss die Forelle da schon etwas auf den Rippen haben. So etwa 2 -3 cm breite Stücke schneiden.
Zu der Fischsuppe aus den Fischköpfen fällt mir etwas ein; mein alter, bereits verstorbener, Fischerfreund war 11 Jahre mit eine Griechin verheiratet. Die machte aus Köpfen und Co. auch eine sehr gute Fischsuppe. Nach der Scheidung bedauerte mein Freund, dass er da seiner Frau nicht beim Zubereiten über die Schulter geschaut hat. Er, obwohl küchenmäßig nicht ungeschickt, bekam das nicht annähernd so hin und unterließ das mit der Fischsuppe dann.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Seele (10. April 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Stausee, 100 ha, da schwimmen schon richtige U-Boote drinnen und zwar alles Mögliche. Ich konnte bis jetzt allerdings nur einige Forellen fangen. Die Chance dort was zu fangen liegt sowieso bei 1 zu 10 oder weniger. In den meisten Fällen gehe ich also als Schnieder nach Hause, aber von solchen Tagen berichte ich normalerweise nicht



Ja dann ist es ja eher ne Frage der Zeit bis wir ne richtige Granate präsentiert bekommen. 


Bei mir gab's heute nur zwei Saiblinge. Waren aber Satzfische im See, sind also hier eigentlich fehlplatziert. Hat mich dennoch gefreut denn die waren fast unfangbar so verpinselt waren die schon.


----------



## Forelle74 (10. April 2020)

Hallo
Hab heute auch mal wieder mein Glück probiert auf Bafo.
Leider ging heute nix.
Zumindest nix vorzeigbares.
Nur zwei kleine Bafos mit geschätzten 15-20cm die gleich wieder ins Wasser durften.
Dabei hatte ich mir extra zwei Streamer gebunden für die Spinnrute
Das Wasser war glasklar und Forellen waren genug vorhanden.
Aber selbst im Indjaner Style hab ich keine ans Band bekommen.
Auch jene die mich nicht bemerkten zeigten Null Interesse.
Nur eine Fetter Pellet Bomber ist mal kurz nem Wobbler nachgelaufen.
Ich hab noch nie so viele verschiedene Köder durchprobiert.
Die Streamer,Nymphen und Wobbler aller Art.

Da ich ein kleines Fließgewässer in der Nähe hab konnte ich da wenigstens auf Bachforellen mein Glück versuchen.
Die Gewässer meiner 1. Wahl sind etwas weiter weg.
Aber schön ist es schon⁹
	

		
			
		

		
	
























Hier wenigstens ein paar Bilder.
Grüße Michi.
Ps. Seht es mir nach das noch die Wiederhaken am Foto sind.
Hab sie erst später entfernt.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (10. April 2020)

Mhm, sieht mir nach nem richtig lecker Äschenflüßchen aus mit dem vielen Kraut  .
Ich muss mich noch 3 Wochen gedulden. Seit es warm ist, steigen die Fische hier jeden Abend als gäbs kein Morgen und ich muß zuschaun .
Daß die kleinen Bachforellen und Döbel beim Entenfüttern ein paar Meter unterhalb das übrige Brot reinschroten kenn ich ja, heute nachmittag haben sich aber auch ein paar Äschen dazu gesellt. Das ist eher selten zu beobachten, scheinen ordentlich Hunger zu haben.


----------



## Bilch (10. April 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Ja dann ist es ja eher ne Frage der Zeit bis wir ne richtige Granate präsentiert bekommen.



Warten wir es ab … auf die Granate warte ich schon seit Jahren  Mein Ziel für dieses Jahr ist es endlich wieder die 60 cm Marke zu knacken. Ich habe mal von einer 80 cm großen gehört, die gefangen wurde, im See sollen aber auch fast 1 m lange Forellen schon gesichtet worden sein. Die müssen verdammt schlau sein, dass sie bei allen Hechten und Huchen, die dort schwimmen, so groß geworden sind.



Seele schrieb:


> Bei mir gab's heute nur zwei Saiblinge. Waren aber Satzfische im See, sind also hier eigentlich fehlplatziert. Hat mich dennoch gefreut denn die waren fast unfangbar so verpinselt waren die schon.



Wie Deine Saiblinge sind auch die ReFos in „meinem“ See mMn zu großem Teil Besatzforellen aus früheren Jahren. Ich habe mal mit einem Angler gesprochen, der meinte das wären Naturforellen. Ich glaube er irrt sich, denn einige km oberhalb des Sees werden zu Beginn der Angelsaison Fische in Portionsgröße massenhaft in den Fluss gesetzt. Ein paar von den wenigen, die das erste Jahr überleben, migrieren wahrscheinlich dann flussab in den See und werden dort richtig alt und dementsprechend groß. Sie sind aber dann genau so schwer zu fangen wie die Naturforellen. Zu einem gewissen Teil könnte der Angler aber tatsächlich recht haben, denn oberhalb des Sees in den flachen Bereichen des Flusses und in den Nebenbächen habe ich die ReFos schon beim Laichgeschäft beobachtet. Ob sie sich erfolgreich vermehren, kann ich aber nicht sagen.


----------



## Forelle74 (10. April 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Mhm, sieht mir nach nem richtig lecker Äschenflüßchen aus mit dem vielen Kraut  .


Leider nicht mehr.
Früher waren die da heimisch.
Ab. 2011 wurde wieder probiert sie einzubürgern.
Gesehen und gefangen habe ich bisher keine einzige.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (10. April 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Leider nicht mehr.
> Früher waren die da heimisch.
> Ab. 2011 wurde wieder probiert sie einzubürgern.
> Gesehen und gefangen habe ich bisher keine einzige.


Schade .
Ja, Wiedereinbürgerung funktioniert bei Äschen selten. Man braucht Besatzmaterial aus demselben Gewässer bzw. Gewässersystem, einen langen Atem und viel Blei bei Kormorandruck. Viele Versuche scheitern mangels Durchhaltevermögen, wenn die Erfolge nach 3,4 Jahren fehlen geben viele auf weil Äschensetzlinge sehr teuer sind.
 Das Beste ist mMn Zuwanderung zu ermöglichen, aber das ist ein anderes Thema bei der Verbauung der meisten Gewässer heutzutage.
Eine Frage noch: welche Pflanzen sind das auf den Fotos ? wir haben nur punktuell flutenden Hahnenfuß, der ist voll mit Schnecken und Bachflohkrebsen und deshalb sehr beliebt bei den verschiedensten Fischarten.


----------



## Forelle74 (11. April 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch: welche Pflanzen sind das auf den Fotos ? wir haben nur punktuell flutenden Hahnenfuß, der ist voll mit Schnecken und Bachflohkrebsen und deshalb sehr beliebt bei den verschiedensten Fischarten.


Da bin ich leider nicht so bewandert. 
Den flutenden Hahnenfuß kenn ich aus nem anderen Gewässer.
Hab noch ein Detail Bild viel. hilft das zur Bestimmung.


----------



## Kauli11 (12. April 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja, probiere das mal, allerdings muss die Forelle da schon etwas auf den Rippen haben. So etwa 2 -3 cm breite Stücke schneiden.
> Zu der Fischsuppe aus den Fischköpfen fällt mir etwas ein; mein alter, bereits verstorbener, Fischerfreund war 11 Jahre mit eine Griechin verheiratet. Die machte aus Köpfen und Co. auch eine sehr gute Fischsuppe. Nach der Scheidung bedauerte mein Freund, dass er da seiner Frau nicht beim Zubereiten über die Schulter geschaut hat. Er, obwohl küchenmäßig nicht ungeschickt, bekam das nicht annähernd so hin und unterließ das mit der Fischsuppe dann.
> ...


Gieß mal einen Schuss Ouzo dazu. Soll kein Scherz sein, die Russen nehmen dazu einen Schuss Vodka.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. April 2020)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Gieß mal einen Schuss Ouzo dazu. Soll kein Scherz sein, die Russen nehmen dazu einen Schuss Vodka.



Hallo,

ich war da eh nicht der Koch, es ging um meinen verstorbenen Freund und dessen Ex. Ich glaube Ouzo war da nicht im Spiel, der hatte keinen Schnaps daheim noch trank er welchen. Obwohl dem Alkohol (Wein und Bier) nicht abgeneigt, mochte er schärfere Sachen überhaupt nicht. 

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Seele (12. April 2020)

Hoffe ihr wart auch alle erfolgreich


----------



## Steff-Peff (12. April 2020)

Hi Seele,
Petri ! Vielleicht geh ich auch noch ne Runde ans Wasser.
Cheers
Steff


----------



## Seele (12. April 2020)

@Steff-Peff schau mal in Live vom Wasser rein was es Schönes gab. Da musst auf jeden Fall noch raus.


----------



## Steff-Peff (12. April 2020)

Hi Seele,
war draussen. Von der Fischerei her hat es sich nicht gelohnt, habe aber festgestellt, dass man ohne Absprache ein Wehr umgestellt hat und ein Kanal fast trocken ist.
Konnte ein paar Fotos machen und habe sie dem Pächter geschickt. So hat er die Info und Nachweise um auf den Verursacher zu zu gehen.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Iombarolas (12. April 2020)

Moin in die Runde,
Erstmal Petri zu den tollen Fängen, da waren ja schon echt ein paar Granaten dabei!
Ich war auch pünktlich zum Saisonstart am 1. April los. Morgens um 6:30 bei Minusgraden am Wasser angekommen, da war ich auch der erste Depp, gebracht hats gar nichts, nur einen Biss, den ich verhauen habe.
Aber bei dem Traumwetter der letzten Tage hats dann auch geklappt bei mir, zwei bessere waren auch dabei, zwar noch relativ schlank, aber hübsch wie immer
Morgen früh gehts wieder los, mal gucken was so geht


----------



## Bilch (12. April 2020)

Ich habe erst heute bemerkt, dass ich meinen Forellenzopf in einer sehr passenden Schachtel aufbewahre


----------



## Steff-Peff (13. April 2020)

War heute früh noch mal los und kein Vergleich zu gestern. Hatte ca. 25 Forellen von 8-50 cm (Rainie). Die Große war ne echte Überraschung und hat an der 6´6, #4 nen tollen Tanz hingelegt. Gebissen hat sie direkt vor meinen Füssen. Kurzes Erinnerungsfoto, dann durfte sie wieder los (hat sowieso noch Schonzeit).


----------



## Seele (13. April 2020)

Petri Steff. 
Die hat mal richtig heftige Punkte, cool


----------



## Skott (13. April 2020)

Petri Stefan, feine Fische!


----------



## Noo (14. April 2020)

Auch hier geht's mittlerweile los. Das Wasser ist trotz der paar schönen Tage noch eisig kalt. Seit Mitte März habe ich quasi durchgehend geschneidert. Heute war der bisher beste Tag. Eine Hand große schwimmt wieder, der kleine Döbel ebenso. Diese wollte mit nach Hause. Eine deutlich größere hat zu guter letzt mein Vorfach gesprengt. Gefischt wurde konsequent nach dem Motto "dry or die". Gebissen haben alle auf eine Irresistible. 

Schön zu sehen war, dass extrem viele Köcherfliegenlarven vorhanden sind. Zum Teil wusste ich beim Waten nicht wo ich hin treten sollte.


----------



## Bilch (14. April 2020)

Noo schrieb:


> Auch hier geht's mittlerweile los. Das Wasser ist trotz der paar schönen Tage noch eisig kalt. Seit Mitte März habe ich quasi durchgehend geschneidert. Heute war der bisher beste Tag. Eine Hand große schwimmt wieder, der kleine Döbel ebenso. Diese wollte mit nach Hause. Eine deutlich größere hat zu guter letzt mein Vorfach gesprengt. Gefischt wurde konsequent nach dem Motto "dry or die". Gebissen haben alle auf eine Irresistible.
> 
> Schön zu sehen war, dass extrem viele Köcherfliegenlarven vorhanden sind. Zum Teil wusste ich beim Waten nicht wo ich hin treten sollte.


Petri zu der schönen Forelle  Schade um die Große, aber so ist das nun mal ...
Das es viele Köcherfliegenlarven gibt ist wirklich höchsterfreulich. Das bedeutet, dass die Fische in Deinem Bach gute Lebensbedingungen haben  Nicht so wie in manch einem Gewässer, wo es ohne Besatz eigentlich keine Forellen geben würde, weil die Kleinen keine Nahrung mehr haben.


----------



## Steff-Peff (14. April 2020)

Hi Noo,
Petri ! Bei uns ist mit Trockenen noch nix zu machen und der aktuelle Kälteeinbruch macht es nicht besser.
Aber wenn es wieder 1-2 Wochen warm ist, sollte es losgehen. Die Boxen mit den Trockenen sind gefüllt.
Cheers
Steff


----------



## Lajos1 (15. April 2020)

Hallo,

hoffentlich wird das mit den Ausgangsbeschränkungen bald gelockert, ich bin derzeit von meinen Forellengewässern abgeschnitten (22 bzw. 65 Kilometer von meinem Wohnsitz entfernt). Da warte ich ein halbes Jahr auf das Ende der Schonzeit und dann kann ich da nicht hinfahren. Auch meinen Slowenienurlaub, Ende Mai/Anfang Juni, habe ich schon so gut wie abgehakt. Gut, den kann ich auf Ende August/Anfang September verlegen, wenns dann geht. Aber langsam bekomme ich Zustände .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## moench1605 (15. April 2020)

Zumindest die 22 Kilometer würde ich riskieren. Einen Bekannten haben sie letzte Woche angehalten, die Rute im Auto liegen sehen und gesagt: "Ah sie waren angeln? Das dürfen sie ja!"


----------



## Blueser (15. April 2020)

Kommt auf das Bundesland drauf an...


----------



## Lajos1 (15. April 2020)

moench1605 schrieb:


> Zumindest die 22 Kilometer würde ich riskieren. Einen Bekannten haben sie letzte Woche angehalten, die Rute im Auto liegen sehen und gesagt: "Ah sie waren angeln? Das dürfen sie ja!"



Hallo,

nachdem da bei uns (Bayern) innerhalb von einer Woche (seit 2. April) 3 verschiedene Versionen, sowohl von zuständigen Staatsministerium und dem Landesfischereiverband bisher veröffentlicht wurden und die anfangs empfohlenen Kilometerangaben mittlerweile gänzlich verschwunden sind, halte ich mich an die angegebene "unmittelbare Nähe", welche als Entfernung für das Angeln so angegeben wurde und unmittelbar bedeutet in Bezug auf Entfernung nun mal: "in keiner oder kaum einer räumlichen Entfernung". Da habe ich zwar 3 Gewässer, für die dies zutrifft, aber eben ohne Salmoniden. Pech gehabt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (15. April 2020)

Hallo,



Blueser schrieb:


> Kommt auf das Bundesland drauf an.



Vielleicht sogar auf die jeweiligen Beamten?


----------



## moench1605 (15. April 2020)

Hab ich wohl vergessen zu schreiben: es ist in Bayern


----------



## crisis (16. April 2020)

Nachtrag zu meinem Saisonstart: Nachdem ich mir vom 1. bis 5. April völlig erfolglos, noch nicht mal ein bisschen Interesse erregt, die Flossen abgefroren hatte bin ich dann am darauffolgenden Wochenende zu einem Bach größerer Kategorie. Da gab es dann über den ganzen Tag einen Kontakt, der, Gott sei es gedankt, auch erfolgreich war. Der Retter des Tages war wieder mal die Forelle des armen Mannes, Freund Döbel. Tags drauf bin ich dann mit Nymphe los und siehe da, zumindest noch ein kleiner Döbel. Erstaunt war ich dann aber, als ich auf eine große Goldkopfnymphe eine 12 cm Laube fing. Öfter mal was Neues! Zumindest durfte ich mal wieder Fische anfassen. Petri Heil an Euch all, weiter her mit den Bildern von Fischen, an die ich im Moment, warum auch immer, nicht rankomme.


----------



## Laichzeit (17. April 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Da bin ich leider nicht so bewandert.
> Den flutenden Hahnenfuß kenn ich aus nem anderen Gewässer.
> Hab noch ein Detail Bild viel. hilft das zur Bestimmung.
> Anhang anzeigen 342825


Sieht für mich nach Wasserstern aus. Es gibt davon ein paar ähnlich aussehende Artenn


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (17. April 2020)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Sieht für mich nach Wasserstern aus. Es gibt davon ein paar ähnlich aussehende Artenn


Danke ! Ich hätts für ein Laichkraut gehalten, hab' aber auch echt keine Ahnung von den meisten Wasserpflanzen.


----------



## Silverfish1 (17. April 2020)

die Refo’s sehen richtig geil aus gerade die mittlere !


----------



## Steff-Peff (17. April 2020)

Silverfish1 schrieb:


> die Refo’s sehen richtig geil aus gerade die mittlere !


Die Mittlere ist ziemlich sicher Reproduktion aus dem Bach. Die Große dagegen ist vermutlich Besatz, aber schon ein paar Jahre drin.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (18. April 2020)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Die Mittlere ist ziemlich sicher Reproduktion aus dem Bach.
> 
> Nix für ungut Steff, meist sind wir ja einer Meinung, aber so ne Aussage ist abenteuerlich...Der Fisch hat bei gut 30cm (?) noch deutliche Jungfischflecken, was heissen würde der Pazifiklachs auf dem fremden Kontinent wäre noch schneller abgewachsen als dort wo er eigentlich daheim ist .
> Die Fische sehen ohne Frage sehr gut aus, aber das ist normal wenn der Bach gute Lebenbedingungen aufweist und die Fische sich auf diese eingestellt haben.


----------



## Steff-Peff (18. April 2020)

Hallo Hanjupp,
wir fangen auch ab und zu kleine Rainies mit 6-8 cm. Rainies wurden vor vielen Jahren das letzte mal gesetzt und dann in fangfähigen Größen. Weiter haben wir keine Teiche oder Zuläufe, aus denen sie zuwandern würden. Kann höchstens sein, dass uns ein netter Zeitgenosse jedes Jahr ein paar einsömmrige zukommen lässt.
Der Pächter hat aber auch schon von "offizieller" Seite bestätigt bekommen, daß natürliche Reproduktion bei uns wahrscheinlich ist.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## fishhawk (18. April 2020)

Hallo,



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> daß natürliche Reproduktion bei uns wahrscheinlich ist.



Dann würde die Schonzeit auch Sinn machen, falls diese Fischart dort erwünscht ist.

Warum Regenbogenforellen in einigen Bundesländern eine landesweite Schonzeit genießen, erschließt sich mir dagegen nicht so ganz.


----------



## Laichzeit (18. April 2020)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hallo Hanjupp,
> wir fangen auch ab und zu kleine Rainies mit 6-8 cm. Rainies wurden vor vielen Jahren das letzte mal gesetzt und dann in fangfähigen Größen. Weiter haben wir keine Teiche oder Zuläufe, aus denen sie zuwandern würden. Kann höchstens sein, dass uns ein netter Zeitgenosse jedes Jahr ein paar einsömmrige zukommen lässt.
> Der Pächter hat aber auch schon von "offizieller" Seite bestätigt bekommen, daß natürliche Reproduktion bei uns wahrscheinlich ist.
> Gruß
> Steff


Selbst erhaltende Refo-Bestände in Deutschland stammen zum aller größten Teil nicht von den Standard-Satzfischen ab, die quasi jeder Fischzüchter führt. Das sind in der Regel Linien, die extra für den Besatz in Fließgewässer gedacht sind, oder Nachkommen von "Europa-erprobten" Wildfischen aus Österreich. Undokumentierter Besatz mit Refo Brut oder Fingerlingen ist übrigens gar nicht so selten und das macht es schwer, wirklich rein selbst erhaltende Refo-Bestände sicher zu erkennen.


----------



## fishhawk (18. April 2020)

Hallo,



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Undokumentierter Besatz mit Refo Brut oder Fingerlingen ist übrigens gar nicht so selten



Mancherorts dürfen ja kein ReBos in Bachforellengewässern besetzt werden.

Da würde sich jemand dann selbst ans Messer liefern.

Ich hoffe aber , dass das nur Einzelfälle sind und die meisten Bewirtschafter sich an die Hegepläne halten.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (18. April 2020)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hallo Hanjupp,
> wir fangen auch ab und zu kleine Rainies mit 6-8 cm. Rainies wurden vor vielen Jahren das letzte mal gesetzt und dann in fangfähigen Größen. Weiter haben wir keine Teiche oder Zuläufe, aus denen sie zuwandern würden. Kann höchstens sein, dass uns ein netter Zeitgenosse jedes Jahr ein paar einsömmrige zukommen lässt.
> Der Pächter hat aber auch schon von "offizieller" Seite bestätigt bekommen, daß natürliche Reproduktion bei uns wahrscheinlich ist.
> Gruß
> Steff


Servus Steff-Peff,
es ist ja noch gar nicht lange her, daß wir dieses Thema hier diskutiert haben und ich will dieses Fass nicht wieder aufmachen.
Deshalb nur 2 Fragen: wer ist die "offizielle Seite" und auf was stützen die ihre Aussage (gern per pm)
Und zweitens: der Bach fließt ja irgendwo hin und mündet ins nächst größere Gewässer, warum soll da keine Zuwanderung möglich sein ?

Nur zum Verständnis, ich finde hier in sämtlichen Entwässerungsgräben weitab vom nächsten Bach kleine Bafos (auch andere Kleinfische). Da wurde auch nie etwas eingesetzt, die versiegen im Sommer sogar teilweise...Trotzdem gibts da immer ein paar Fischlein sofern Wasser vorhanden ist. Die wandern im Frühjahr, wenn mal etwas mehr Wasser vorhanden ist, da hinein.
Noch ein Beispiel: 3 Käffer oberhalb von meinem gibts so ne Art Minifußgängerzone mit einem kleinen Springbrunnen. Das überschüssige Wasser des Brunnen fließt oberirdisch in einer gepflasterten Rinne (max. 10-15 cm tief) in die Kanalisation. Ich war verdutzt als ich in dieser Rinne eine kleine Bachforelle von ca.15 cm entdeckt habe ! Die ach so Standorttreue Bafo kann eigentlich nur durch die Kanalisation dorthin gekommen sein.

Der Wandertrieb von Regenbogenforellen ist um ein vielfaches ausgeprägter als bei den meisten anderen Fischen und wird von den Anglern scheinbar völlig unterschätzt. Deshalb fragen die auch nicht nach ob sie erwünscht sind oder ob seit zig Jahren keine Kollegen mehr an Gewässer xy besetzt wurden.


----------



## Seele (18. April 2020)

Kurzer Einwand von mir. ist ein interessantes Thema, aber es wäre einen eigenen Thread wert. Wer erbarmt sich? Evtl @Steff-Peff ?


----------



## Steff-Peff (18. April 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Kurzer Einwand von mir. ist ein interessantes Thema, aber es wäre einen eigenen Thread wert. Wer erbarmt sich? Evtl @Steff-Peff ?


Hallo Seele,
war mir auch zu viel Off Topic und ich hätte gar nicht mehr darauf geantwortet, wenn Du mich nicht direkt noch mal angeschrieben hättest. 
*MIR* ist es keinen extra Thread wert, werde also keinen aufmachen und meine zukünftigen Beiträge hier, werden sich auf Bafos beschränken.  
Cheers
Steff


----------



## Seele (18. April 2020)

Wie ihr meint. Dachte nur dann hätten wir mal was für Refos, die armen Kerle


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (18. April 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Wie ihr meint. Dachte nur dann hätten wir mal was für Refos, die armen Kerle


Finde ich eigentlich ne gute Idee. Es gibt ja oft Überraschungen am Bach. Man sieht ja wie schön Refos sein können, große Döbel machen Spass und Äschen sowieso. Dazu kann man seltene Pflanzen, Vögel und Insekten entdecken, mit Glück sogar mal ne Wildsau an der Suhle antreffen etc.
"Bachperlen" oder sowas als Threadname vllt. ?


----------



## Bilch (18. April 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Wie ihr meint. Dachte nur dann hätten wir mal was für Refos, die armen Kerle


Ich finde, dass es keine so gute Idee ist einen eigenen Thread für die ReFos zu öffnen. Wer geht schon außerhalb eines FoPus gezielt auf die ReFos? Nicht zuletzt heißt dieser Thread "Bachforellenpirsch“ und nicht "Bachforellenfänge“ und beim Bachforellenpirsch kann man außer BaFos halt auch andere Fische fangen.

Was einen Thread über die Möglichkeit der natürlichen Reproduktion von ReFos in Europa angeht, habe ich gemischte Gefühle. Davon haben wir schon diskutiert und eigentlich wurde schon alles gesagt. Anderseits könnten sich, wenn ein neuer Thread geöffnet wird, vlt. andere der Debatte anschließen und neue Argumente hervorbringen.


----------



## Forelle74 (18. April 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Finde ich eigentlich ne gute Idee. Es gibt ja oft Überraschungen am Bach. Man sieht ja wie schön Refos sein können, große Döbel machen Spass und Äschen sowieso. Dazu kann man seltene Pflanzen, Vögel und Insekten entdecken, mit Glück sogar mal ne Wildsau an der Suhle antreffen etc.
> "Bachperlen" oder sowas als Threadname vllt. ?


So einen Thread gibts Bereits .
Ich such ihn mal.
@Hanjupp-0815 
Hab ihn gefunden. 




__





						Bachgeflüster
					

Hallo, hier der "Stammtisch" für alle Bachbegeisterten . Es gibt ja nicht nur Forellen im Bach ;). Hier kann man sich über alles austauschen was so um und an einem Bach geht.




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Seele (19. April 2020)

guter Anfang, aber ich finde bei "Bachperlen" haben wir noch Luft nach oben.


Forelle74 schrieb:


> So einen Thread gibts Bereits .
> Ich such ihn mal.
> @Hanjupp-0815
> Hab ihn gefunden.
> ...


Stimmt da war ja was. Lassen wir ihn halt wieder aufleben. 



Bilch schrieb:


> Wer geht schon außerhalb eines FoPus gezielt auf die ReFos?


Ich z.B.  Das kann mega spannend sein, denn wenn die Forellen mal nicht frisch gesetzt sind sondern seit Jahren im Bach, dann haben die nicht nur richtig power, sondern können auch wirklich schlau sein.
Gestern z.B. Topwater gefischt: 8 Mal ist die Refo bis an den Köder geschwommen, teilweise hatte sie schon das Maul auf, aber jedes Mal ist sie kurz vorher wieder abgedreht.


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. April 2020)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage: Ich habe die letzten Tage in unserem Fluß Forellen gefangen, wahrscheinlich Bachforellen. 

Die haben aber keine roten Punkte gehabt, sondern nur schwarze Flecken wie bei der Seeforelle. 
 Was habe ich da gefangen?  Gibt es Bachforellen ohne Ihre charakteristischen roten Punkte? 

Ich habe die Fische wieder schwimmen lassen, da noch Schonzeit. 
Deswegen habe ich keine Bilder...


----------



## fishhawk (19. April 2020)

Hallo,



Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Gibt es Bachforellen ohne Ihre charakteristischen roten Punkte?



Salmo trutta gibt es m.W. in unterschiedlichen Färbungen. Kann vom Stamm oder vom Gewässer abhängen.

Von unseren heimischen Stämmen in Bayern/Franken  ist man eigentlich die typischen roten Punkten gewohnt.

Bei britischen brown trouts  oder ähnlichen Stämmen sind die m.W. oft nur schwach oder gar nicht zu sehen.

Wenn die Fische aus Besatz stammen, kann es durchaus sein, dass da eben keine typische Färbung vorliegt.

Echte Seeforellen wurden m.W. in Franken im Großen Brombachsee gesetzt, wo sie aber eigentlich nicht abwandern können.

Aber auch die Seeforelle ist ja nur ne Spielart von Salmo Trutta.

Bachforellen, die in größere Seen besetzt werden, sollen mit der Zeit auch oft kaum oder keine roten Punkte mehr aufweisen.

Wenn man hier so die Bilder anschaut, kommen z.T. im gleichen Gewässer unterschiedliche Zeichnungen vor.  Könnte ggf. auch am Besatz liegen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. April 2020)

Ja, Fische stammen aus Besatz!  Sonst hatten meine Bachforellen immer rote Punkte, die ich bisher gefangen habe... 

Wer weiß, entweder ist vom Fischzüchter zufällig eine andere Forellenart in das Transportfahrzeug geraten (Browntrout) oder das Gewässer selbst ist dafür verantwortlich, das Fische Ihre roten Punkte verlieren. 

Außer mir angelt an den Fangstellen sonst niemand, ich glaube, das ich so der einzigste in unserem Verein bin, der solche besonders gezeichneten Forellen gefangen hat! 

Denn es wurden nur Regenbogen- und Bachforellen sowie - saiblinge besetzt. 

Werde mal in meine Fachbücher schauen....


----------



## Bilch (19. April 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Ich z.B.  Das kann mega spannend sein, denn wenn die Forellen mal nicht frisch gesetzt sind sondern seit Jahren im Bach, dann haben die nicht nur richtig power, sondern können auch wirklich schlau sein.
> Gestern z.B. Topwater gefischt: 8 Mal ist die Refo bis an den Köder geschwommen, teilweise hatte sie schon das Maul auf, aber jedes Mal ist sie kurz vorher wieder abgedreht.


Kann ich nur unterschreiben. Ich gehe aber trotzdem Forellenangeln und nicht Regenbogenforellenangeln. Es ist mir zwar schon oft passiert, dass ich eine große ReFo gespotete und versuchte sie zu überlisten, in den meisten Fällen weiß aber doch nicht, ob jetzt eine BaFo oder eine ReFo den Köder nehmen wird.


----------



## Forelle74 (19. April 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ja, Fische stammen aus Besatz!  Sonst hatten meine Bachforellen immer rote Punkte, die ich bisher gefangen habe...
> 
> Wer weiß, entweder ist vom Fischzüchter zufällig eine andere Forellenart in das Transportfahrzeug geraten (Browntrout) oder das Gewässer selbst ist dafür verantwortlich, das Fische Ihre roten Punkte verlieren.
> 
> ...


Hab vor kurzem auch eine ohne rote Punkte gefangen.
Nur ein paar schwache Orange Punkte waren drauf.
Hier mal ein Bild.
Das kommt von den verschiedenen Zuchtstämmen.
Unser Gewässerwart hat sich schon öfter mal gewundert was so gefangen wird was er gar nicht gesetzt hat.
Die Schwimmen halt von anderen Strecken rein.
Die am Foto war aber von heuer so gesetzt.
Und die meisten sahen so aus.


----------



## Steff-Peff (20. April 2020)

Petri ! Ist aber auf jeden Fall ein schöner Fisch.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Salmonidenangler (21. April 2020)

Heute bin ich auch das erste Mal für dieses Jahr "gepirscht", hab aber ganz vergessen die Forellen abzulichten . Deshalb hier nur ein Landschaftsbild (und noch dazu grottenschlechte Lichtverhältnisse durchs Handy...):


----------



## Jason (21. April 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Unser Gewässerwart hat sich schon öfter mal gewundert was so gefangen wird was er gar nicht gesetzt hat.
> Die Schwimmen halt von anderen Strecken rein.


Das ist bei uns ähnlich. Wir besetzen nur Bachforellen, aber wir fangen auch Regenbogenforellen die der Nachbarverein besetzt hat. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bilch (22. April 2020)

Heute bin ich vor allem um die neue alte Rolle auszuprobieren zum Wasser gegangen. Ganz ohne irgendwelche Erwartungen - mit einer kleinen 1,80 Rute am Stausee kann man ja nicht viel erwarten. Wie vermutet, habe ich die ganze Zeit lang nur erfolglos verschiedene Köder ins Wasser geworfen. Dabei konnte ich natürlich die Natur genießen - ich finde es immer wieder faszinierend die Wasservögel zu beobachten; heute habe ich dazu noch wieder das Glück gehabt eine Ostschermaus zu sehen 

Als es schon fast dunkel war, sagte ich wie immer, noch drei Würfe, dann ist Schluss. Beim dritten Wurf sah ich etwas Großes zum Köder aufsteigen, es hat ihm aber nicht genommen. Ich machte also noch einen Wurf in diese Richtung. Ein paar Meter vor meinen Füssen tatsächlich ein Biss. Die Rute hat sich sofort zum Halbkreis gebogen und ich spürte, dass etwas sehr Schweres am Haken ist. Ein großer Kämpfer war der Fisch aber nicht, Kraft hatte er zwar und mit dem leichten Gerät musste ich natürlich aufpassen, ich habe aber schon viel spannendere Drill gehabt. Heute gab es keine Sprünge und auch keine schnellen Fluchtversuche. Als ich den Fisch endlich gelandet habe, konnte ich kaum meinen Augen glauben, denn einen so großen habe ich wirklich nicht erwartet. Das Foto ist leider nicht so gut, es war schon sehr dunkel und ich musste den Flash benutzen (darum heute ausnahmsweise noch ein Foto).







68 cm und 3,25 kg. Mein Jahresziel, nämlich die 60 cm Grenze zu knacken, ist damit erreicht  Es ist meine zweitgrößte Forelle und die größte Regenbogenforelle überhaupt


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. April 2020)

Toller Fisch ! Petri !
Groß genug zum Beizen oder Kalträuchern  
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Bilch (23. April 2020)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Toller Fisch ! Petri !
> Groß genug zum Beizen oder Kalträuchern
> Gruß
> Steff


Zum Räuchern habe ich keine Möglichkeit, Beizen klingt aber interessant. Hast Du das schon gemacht?

Diese werden wir jedoch schon heute verzehren - Filets zur Hauptspeise und aus den Resten eine Suppe für die Vorspeise


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (23. April 2020)

Wat'n Brummer ! Petri heil Bilch


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. April 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Zum Räuchern habe ich keine Möglichkeit, Beizen klingt aber interessant. Hast Du das schon gemacht?



Ja, gebeizter Fisch ist was super Feines      Ich such was raus und schick es DIr.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Lajos1 (23. April 2020)

Hallo Bilch,

die Größe passt für Koteletts . Glückwunsch.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bilch (23. April 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Bilch,
> 
> die Größe passt für Koteletts . Glückwunsch.
> 
> ...


Habe mich an Deinen Vorschlag erinnert, mich aber letztendlich doch für die Filets entschieden 



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Wat'n Brummer ! Petri heil Bilch


Petri Dank! So eine fängt man nur alle paar Jahre. Wäre interessant zu wissen wie alt sie war.


----------



## Steff-Peff (24. April 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> So eine fängt man nur alle paar Jahre.



Wenn überhaupt. An unseren Bächen hier, werde ich so ein Kaliber wohl nie fangen.


----------



## Seele (24. April 2020)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Wenn überhaupt. An unseren Bächen hier, werde ich so ein Kaliber wohl nie fangen.


Dito, ich habe zwar schon größere gefangen aber das waren alles Zuchtfische oder eine im See mal. Bei mir am Bach würden sie nie so groß werden, glaube da fehlt irgendwann auch das Futterangebot, so ein Fisch ernährt sich hauptsächlich von Fisch und kleinen Säugetieren bzw. Vögeln.


----------



## glavoc (24. April 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 343798
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343799
> 
> 68 cm und 3,25 kg. Mein Jahresziel, nämlich die 60 cm Grenze zu knacken, ist damit erreicht  Es ist meine zweitgrößte Forelle und die größte Regenbogenforelle überhaupt


Dickes Petri - ein richtiger Ausnahmefisch! Sehr, sehr geil. 
Pozdrav


----------



## Bilch (24. April 2020)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Wenn überhaupt. An unseren Bächen hier, werde ich so ein Kaliber wohl nie fangen.





Seele schrieb:


> Dito, ich habe zwar schon größere gefangen aber das waren alles Zuchtfische oder eine im See mal.


Diese ist auch nicht aus dem Bach, sondern aus einem Stausee. Ist aber kein Zuchtfisch, obwohl es wahrscheinlich eine Besatzforelle ist - davon habe ich hier schon geschrieben.



Seele schrieb:


> Bei mir am Bach würden sie nie so groß werden, glaube da fehlt irgendwann auch das Futterangebot, so ein Fisch ernährt sich hauptsächlich von Fisch und kleinen Säugetieren bzw. Vögeln.


Das dachte ich auch und war sicher, dass ich Fische in ihren dicken Bauch finden werde; dieser war aber voll nur mit Muscheln, Schnecken, Larven und Insekten


----------



## Seele (24. April 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Diese ist auch nicht aus dem Bach, sondern aus einem Stausee. Ist aber kein Zuchtfisch, obwohl es wahrscheinlich eine Besatzforelle ist - davon habe ich


Ja das weiß ich bei dir ja. Scheint aber dennoch sehr produktiv zu sein der See.



Bilch schrieb:


> Das dachte ich auch und war sicher, dass ich Fische in ihren dicken Bauch finden werde; dieser war aber voll nur mit Muscheln, Schnecken, Larven und Insekten


Leider fehlen auch Muscheln und durch die Landwirtschaft wird das Angebot an Flugnahrung nicht größer. Aber man soll dankbar sein mit dem was man hat.


----------



## Bilch (24. April 2020)

glavoc schrieb:


> Dickes Petri - ein richtiger Ausnahmefisch! Sehr, sehr geil.
> Pozdrav


Petri dank!
Eigentlich müsste ich diesen Beitrag als unerlaubte Werbung melden
Pozdrav tudi tebi!


----------



## el.Lucio (24. April 2020)

Petri @Bilch , sehr geiler Fang.

War heute auch mal wieder an unserem Bach unterwegs.





Als ich gerade den Nachhauseweg antreten wollte sah ich einen etwas größeren Schatten im Wasser, ohne Polbrille konnte ich es nicht
genau erkennen. Dachte, na wirfste mal an. Boom Einschlag ein netter Drill begann und am Ende lagen da 54cm Rebo


----------



## Bilch (24. April 2020)

Toller Fisch, @el.Lucio   Petri Heil! Man muss die Größe eines Fisches immer relativ betrachten und 54 cm ist für so einen kleinen Bach riesig.
Ein sehr schöner Bach übrigens 
P.s. Eine Ecusima, wenn ich micht nicht irre


----------



## el.Lucio (24. April 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Toller Fisch, @el.Lucio   Petri Heil! Man muss die Größe eines Fisches immer relativ betrachten und 54 cm ist für so einen kleinen Bach riesig.
> Ein sehr schöner Bach übrigens
> P.s. Eine Ecusima, wenn ich micht nicht irre


Danke.
Ja da hast du Recht, für den Bach ist die schon seeehr gut. Wobei bei uns eigentlich gar keine Rebos vorkommen. Da werden wenn nur Bafos besetzt.
Da hast du richtig geguckt, ist ne ecusima 2


----------



## Seele (24. April 2020)

Fettes Petri Lucio. Richtig geiler Bach und noch geilerer Fisch. Wenn der richtig bewirtschaftet wird dann macht's da mega Spaß.

Hoffe meine Form kommt morgen gut raus, dann test ich morgen nen neuen Köder.
Werden vermutlich aber keine Bafos, eher Refos beißen. Davon aber umso mehr 
Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden ;-)


----------



## el.Lucio (25. April 2020)

@Seele , danke. Ja der Bach hat schon was, ist nur leider im Moment sehr wenig Wasser. Die Bewirtschaftung scheint ganz gut zu funktionieren. Bafos in allen Größen vorhanden, genug Elritzen, Stichlinge und Mühlkoppen schwimmen auch da rum. Einzig die horden an amerikanischen Flusskrebsen sind sehr nervig.

Wünsche viel Spass und Petri Heil heute.


----------



## Seele (25. April 2020)

Die Krebse sind aber bestes Futter für solche Kaliber von Forellen.


----------



## Seele (25. April 2020)

Test vom Köder erfolgreich


----------



## ralle (25. April 2020)

Damit kann ich ja nicht mithalten - aber einige Miniforellen hatte ich auch


----------



## Seele (25. April 2020)

Dafür sind deine schöner @ralle


----------



## Skott (25. April 2020)

PETRI den Glücklichen...
@ralle:  die erste Forelle ist wunderschön, warum haben die beiden nächsten so platte Nasen (Mopsköpfe) ?


----------



## derporto (25. April 2020)

Gerade kurz vor Einsetzen der Dämmerung an unserem kleinen Heimat-Flüsschen auf Grashüpfer. Schöner Fisch, gut im Futter. Petri euch allen


----------



## Bilch (25. April 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Test vom Köder erfolgreich
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344058


Und wie sieht er aus?


----------



## Bilch (26. April 2020)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Da hast du richtig geguckt, ist ne ecusima 2


Tolle Rolle! Fische selbst die erste Ecusima an meiner Forellenrute. Wegen dieses Rollenkaufs bin ich überhaupt beim Anglerboard gelandet  



Skott schrieb:


> PETRI den Glücklichen...
> @ralle:  die erste Forelle ist wunderschön, warum haben die beiden nächsten so platte Nasen (Mopsköpfe) ?


Wahrscheinlich Zuchtforelle, es könnte sich aber eventuell auch um ein gewässerspezifisches Genotyp handeln


----------



## Salmonidenangler (26. April 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich Zuchtforelle, es könnte sich aber eventuell auch um ein gewässerspezifisches Genotyp handeln


Tippe auf Genotyp, die Flossen sind wunderschön. Denke kaum, dass so etwas in der Zucht zu schaffen ist


----------



## Seele (26. April 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Und wie sieht er aus?



Toll auf jeden Fall


----------



## Iombarolas (26. April 2020)

Petri an alle, schöne Fänge!

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen der letzten Woche, in der es bei mir auch richtig gut lief. So langsam bekommen sie Lust. Außerdem gab es einige Bisse auf Sicht direkt vor den Füßen, das ist jedes Mal aufs Neue einfach nur super cool
Viele Grüße
Felix


----------



## Seele (26. April 2020)

Schöne Fische und tolle Fotos @Iombarolas


----------



## Chief Brolly (26. April 2020)

Petri an alle Fänger! Sind ja wirklich kapitale Fische dabei! 
Schöne Gewässer übrigens, bei denen jeder Fang Ü50 doppelt zählt! 

Ich habe da mal eine Frage: Wenn eine Forelle tief geschluckt und der Haken im Bereich der Kiemen Halt gefunden hat und der Fisch nach dem Drill bzw. beim Hakenlösen blutet, hat er dann beim Zurücksetzen (untermaßig oder Beifang in der Schonzeit) noch eine reale Überlebenschance? 

Irgendwo habe ich irgendwann mal gelesen, das Forellen da sehr empfindlich sind und wenn sie bluten, schnell sterben.  
Stimmt das so?


----------



## Bilch (26. April 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger! Sind ja wirklich kapitale Fische dabei!
> Schöne Gewässer übrigens, bei denen jeder Fang Ü50 doppelt zählt!
> 
> Ich habe da mal eine Frage: Wenn eine Forelle tief geschluckt und der Haken im Bereich der Kiemen Halt gefunden hat und der Fisch nach dem Drill bzw. beim Hakenlösen blutet, hat er dann beim Zurücksetzen (untermaßig oder Beifang in der Schonzeit) noch eine reale Überlebenschance?
> ...


Wie gefährdet eine Forelle ist, wenn sie blutet, weiß ich nicht. Kann aber sagen, dass beim Befreien von einem tiefgeschluckten Haken die Überlebenschance einer Forelle schon sehr gering ist, weil die Sache einfach zu lange dauert. So sind leider meine persönlichen Erfahrungen. Darum fische ich auf Forellen schon seit mehreren Jahren nur noch ohne Widerhaken und habe schon manche Köder auf Einzelhaken umgerüstet. Wobei ich bemerken muss, dass vor allem die Ködergröße und der Widerhaken für das Verangeln problematisch sind (ob es ein Einzel- oder ein Drillingshaken ist, ist nicht so wichtig).
Bei den Forellen würde ich sagen, wenn im Zweifel, besser den Fisch zu entnehmen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (26. April 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wie gefährdet eine Forelle ist, wenn sie blutet, weiß ich nicht. Kann aber sagen, dass beim Befreien von einem tiefgeschluckten Haken die Überlebenschance einer Forelle schon sehr gering ist, weil die Sache einfach zu lange dauert. So sind leider meine persönlichen Erfahrungen. Darum fische ich auf Forellen schon seit mehreren Jahren nur noch ohne Widerhaken und habe schon manche Köder auf Einzelhaken umgerüstet. Wobei ich bemerken muss, dass vor allem die Ködergröße und der Widerhaken für das Verangeln problematisch sind (ob es ein Einzel- oder ein Drillingshaken ist, ist nicht so wichtig).
> Bei den Forellen würde ich sagen, wenn im Zweifel, besser den Fisch zu entnehmen.


 
Ja, es geht um die Verwendung von Einzelhaken, die ich mit aufgezogenen Köfis fürs Aalangeln bei Nacht verwende. 

Es biß dabei mal eine gute Forelle, wo ich zunächst dachte, es wäre ein vorsichtig beißender Aal. 
Nachdem ich diese gekeschert habe, hat sie schon aus den Kiemen geblutet. Da sie tief geschluckt hatte, schnitt ich das Vorfach kurz ab und setzte den Fisch wieder vorsichtig zurück, weil noch Schonzeit ist. 

Nur leider trieb sie dann an der Oberfläche und verschwand mit der Strömung in der Nacht...


----------



## ralle (26. April 2020)

Ich hatte gestern auf 2er Mepps  auch etliche Forellchen bis 10 cm gefangen. Und da war der Drilling (ohne Widerhaken) komplett im Maul - echt gierig die kleinen.  Sind aber alle wohlbehalten und in der Hand dem Wasser wieder zugeführt worden.


----------



## Seele (26. April 2020)

Eine Forelle die blutet ist denn Untergang geweiht. Auch Drillinge sollte man tunlichst vermeiden, selbst wenn die Forellen weg schwimmen gehen sie oft später ein. Sie sind leider nicht so stabil wie Karpfen. 
Auf Aal kannst du prima Einzelhaken am Köfi einsetzen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (26. April 2020)

In unsere Flußabschnitte werden die Tage wieder Forellen und Saiblinge besetzt. Am 1. Mai sieht man alle Jahre wieder den ganzen Tag die Posen-Wurm-Bienenmaden-Wanderangler und die Spinnfischer.  Das Problem sind bei dem aktuellen niedrigem Wasserstand die Steilufer, wo man z. Zt. Kescherstiele von 3,4m Länge braucht, um einen guten Fisch auch landen zu können! 

Ich hoffe, das es ab Di so ergiebig regnet, das die Flußpegel wieder steigen.... 

In der Woche drauf kann ich wieder viele Abgerissene Montagen und Kunstköder bergen... 

Ich glaube, um diesen Flußabschnitt mache ich Anfang Mai einen großen Bogen und Angle lieber in der anderen Strecke auf Aal und Zander...


----------



## Bilch (26. April 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ja, es geht um die Verwendung von Einzelhaken, die ich mit aufgezogenen Köfis fürs Aalangeln bei Nacht verwende.
> 
> Es biß dabei mal eine gute Forelle, wo ich zunächst dachte, es wäre ein vorsichtig beißender Aal.
> Nachdem ich diese gekeschert habe, hat sie schon aus den Kiemen geblutet. Da sie tief geschluckt hatte, schnitt ich das Vorfach kurz ab und setzte den Fisch wieder vorsichtig zurück, weil noch Schonzeit ist.
> ...


Auch das gehört leider zum Angeln und den meisten von uns sind solche unerwünschten Sachen schon passiert. Wichtig ist aus den eigenen Fehlern zu lernen.



ralle schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern auf 2er Mepps  auch etliche Forellchen bis 10 cm gefangen. Und da war der Drilling (ohne Widerhaken) komplett im Maul - echt gierig die kleinen.  Sind aber alle wohlbehalten und in der Hand dem Wasser wieder zugeführt worden.


Die kleinen Spinner können manchmal problematisch sein ....
Ohne Anhieb und wenn man die Schnur nicht zu sehr auf Spannung hält, können sich die kleinen mit ihren Sprüngen oft selbst befreien.


----------



## fishhawk (27. April 2020)

Hallo,



Bilch schrieb:


> Wobei ich bemerken muss, dass vor allem die Ködergröße und der Widerhaken für das Verangeln problematisch sind (ob es ein Einzel- oder ein Drillingshaken ist, ist nicht so wichtig).



Das deckt sich zum Teil mit den Studien, die ich aus Übersee kenne.

Der Hakensitz ist entscheidender als die Hakenart.  Mit oder ohne Widerhaken spielte da auch nur untergeordnete Rolle.

Wenn die Fische vorne im Maul gehakt, zügig gedrillt und schonend im Wasser abgehakt wurden, gab es im Beobachtungszeitraum von zwei Tagen ab Fang nahezu keine  Verluste.

Tiefer geschluckt, lange gedrillt und außerhalb des Wassers "operiert", stieg die Mortalität dann deutlich an.


----------



## Bilch (27. April 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr interessant! Meine Erfahrungen bestätigen das auch; mit einer Ausnahme - gerade wegen dem Widerhaken kann das Enthaken zu lange dauern, vor allem bei Drillingen.


----------



## fishhawk (27. April 2020)

Hallo,



Bilch schrieb:


> gerade wegen dem Widerhaken kann das Enthaken zu lange dauern, vor allem bei Drillingen.



Sehe ich auch so.

Im Zweifel für den Fisch.

Ich drücke auch bei anderen Zielfischen meine Widerhaken an. 

Die Hakengröße spielt natürlich auch ne Rolle.

Ein größerer Drilling kann ggf. schwerer inhaliert werden, als ein Einzelhaken.

Und bei Jighaken steigt das Risiko ein Auge zu treffen.

Dafür kann der Drilling dann das Maul regelrecht vernageln, wenn er geschluckt wird.

Das war auch eine Schlussfolgerung der Studie. Bei größeren Fischen war der Unterschied zwischen  Drilling und Einzelhaken größer als bei kleineren. Weil die kleinen Fische den Drilling eben meist vorne im Maul hatten.

Das waren allerdings keine Bachforellen sondern Cutthroats.

Kann man m.E. trotzdem Rückschlüsse auf BaFos ziehen.


----------



## Laichzeit (27. April 2020)

Wenn man einen normal großen Widerhaken bei einer 10-15 cm Bachforelle aus dem Kiefer entfernen muss, bricht man der alle Knochen. Das größere Loch oder ein bisschen Blut ist beim Widerhaken oft nicht das große Problem, sondern dass man den mit mehr Kraft lösen muss und die kleinen Fische dafür zu filigran sind.


----------



## fishhawk (27. April 2020)

Hallo,



Laichzeit schrieb:


> bei einer 10-15 cm Bachforelle



Klingt nachvollziehbar.

Mit solche Größen hab ich zum Glück kaum Erfahrungen. 

Selbst beim Fliegenfischen kann ich mich kaum an solche Fische erinnern.  Ich habe aber auch größere, nahrungsreiche Gewässer befischt.

In nahrungsarmen Bergbächen sieht das bestimmt ganz anders aus.

Da sollte aber auch der Bewirtschafter entsprechende Vorgaben machen.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ging es bei den Studien um "resident cutthroats" , die sind i.d.R. so zwischen 20 - 30 cm und "sea run cutthroats" die sind dann eher 40 cm + .


----------



## Seele (27. April 2020)

Also ich hab schon mal "Tests" gemacht und ein Drilling dauerte immer länger zum Lösen, teilweise  wurden die Fische dabei auch verletzt.
Deswegen ---> Einzelhaken. Keine Angst, richtig eingesetzt fängt der Einzelhaken nicht viel weniger Fische.


----------



## fishhawk (27. April 2020)

Hallo,



Seele schrieb:


> Deswegen ---> Einzelhaken



Du bist ja eindeutig ein Mann der Praxis.

Wie groß wählst Du dann den Einzelhaken im Vergleich zum Drilling?

Ich kann da eh nicht aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern, da ich seit vielen Jahren nur noch Gewässer befischt habe wo Einzelhaken oder "Fly only" vorgeschrieben waren. Das würde ich aber auch in unseren Vereinsgewässern freiwillig so beibehalten, wenn ich da noch angeln würde.

Untermaßige Fische fängt man dort aus bekannten Gründen aber eh kaum. Das Fischen auf die Klonkrieger ist nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## Seele (27. April 2020)

Das kommt drauf an was man machen will und was zu erwarten ist, bzw. welchen Köder man fischt. In letzter Zeit läufts mit sehr kleinen Haken sehr gut, aber es herrscht auch sehr klares Niedrigwasser. Pauschalisieren kann man das meiner Meinung nach schlecht.
Wenn ich aber mit einem 12g Forellzopf auf die wirklich Dicken (40+) aus bin, dann ist der #2er Haken Standard. Wenn der greift und hängt, dann hängt der. Aussteiger sind da wirklich selten.


----------



## fishhawk (27. April 2020)

Hallo,



Seele schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber mit einem 12g Forellzopf



Der ist dann wahrscheinlich auch so groß, dass ihn kleine Fische kaum inhalieren werden.

Einzelhaken ohne Widerhaken sind in vielen Salmonidengewässern mittlerweile vorgeschrieben. 

Viele Aussteiger sind wahrscheinlich auch eher auf stumpfe Haken oder Fehler beim Anhieb/Drill zurückzuführen als auf Drilling vs Einzelhaken.

In meinem Verein darf in einigen Strecken mit Naturköder geangelt werden, dort ist dann auch der Einzelhaken vorgeschrieben.

In den Kunstköderstrecken allerdings nicht. Dort könnte man auch nen Wobbler mit zwei oder mehr Drillingen fischen, wenn man wollte.
Und nicht jeder baut da freiwillig um.

Ist für mich jetzt nicht nachvollziehbar, aber was solls. Untermaßige Fische fängt man dort eh kaum und während der Schonzeit sind die Salmonidenstrecken  gesperrt.


----------



## Seele (27. April 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Der ist dann wahrscheinlich auch so groß, dass ihn kleine Fische kaum inhalieren werden.



Richtig, die hängen dann zwar ab und zu, gerade die zwischen 30 und 40cm, aber in der Regel recht weit vorne. Und ganz ausschließen kann man ein verangeln einfach nicht. Das muss man sich bewusst sein.


----------



## fishhawk (27. April 2020)

Hallo,



Seele schrieb:


> Und ganz ausschließen kann man ein verangeln einfach nicht. Das muss man sich bewusst sein.



Man versucht es zu minimieren, aber ausschließen kann man es nie.

Verangelte Fische kann man  ja dann aber der Verwertung zuführen, zumindest in Bayern.


----------



## Chief Brolly (27. April 2020)

Ich angel hauptsächlich mit kleinen Köfis auf Grund und Pose auf Raubfisch. Bei den größeren (12-15 cm) verwende ich diese Hakenart. 

Kann ich leider nicht bei kleinen Köfis bis 10cm einsetzen. Da kommen nur kurzschenklige Haken der Größe 2- 4 zur Anwendung.

Wollte mal fragen, gibt es von Gamakatsu Haken in meinen verwendeten Größen auch ohne Widerhaken?


----------



## fishhawk (27. April 2020)

Hallo,



Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Wollte mal fragen, gibt es von Gamakatsu Haken in meinen verwendeten Größen auch ohne Widerhaken?



Die gibt es.

Die Frage ist, ob auch in DE erhältlich.

In British Columbia darf seit  ca. Ende  der 80er Jahre in Fließgewässern nur mit Einzelhaken ohne Widerhaken gefischt werden, auch auf Lachs , Steelhead etc. . Da hatten wir damals schon hauptsächlich Gamakatsu Haken im Einsatz. Hat sich nach meinem Gefühl nicht negativ auf die Fänge ausgewirkt.

Dort durfte man allerdings auch den Widerhaken entfernen. Wenn der Haken den "Wolltest" bestand, also keine Fäden zog, dann war er genehmigt.

Ich fische  hauptsächlich mit  komplett angedrückten Widerhaken auf Fried- und Raubfisch..

Beim Fliegenfischen/Binden aber dann meist echte "barbless".


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (27. April 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Nachdem ich diese gekeschert habe, hat sie schon aus den Kiemen geblutet.
> 
> Nur leider trieb sie dann an der Oberfläche und verschwand mit der Strömung in der Nacht...


Kennt jeder, der öfter mit Naturködern Forellen gefangen hat, kommt vor und wird in Mischgewässern immer so sein, mach dir nichts draus. 

Die Geschmacksnerven signalisieren, "mhmm gut" und schon wird der Köder verschluckt damit er nicht mehr "verloren" geht. Das ist die Natur der Forellen. Als Eiszeitrelikte brauchen sie kaltes Wasser, dieses ist meist nahrungsarm und schnell fließend und das bedingt dieses schnelle Verschlucken von allem was fressbar erscheint.
Ich will hier nicht mehr in die ewige Diskussion um Einzelhaken, Widerhaken usw. einsteigen weil meine Meinung über das Ganze steht und bekannt ist . Bilch hat es wunderbar beschrieben, dem gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen.

  Vor 30 Jahren hab ich noch ganz selbstverständlich meine Mühlkoppe oder den Tauwurm aufgezogen und meine dicksten Bachforellen damit gefangen.
Aalangeln wurde es bei uns genannt, manchmal hab ich auch nen Aal gefangen, und wenn, dann meist recht Große...Aber wenn man ehrlich ist, hatte jeder die mit Kunstködern Unfangbare im Sinn, das Mühlenmonster oder den Killer des Wehrgumpens . Was man bei den Erinnerungen an alte Zeiten schnell vergisst oder verdrängt, sind die unzähligen untermassigen die bei dieser Angelei dran glauben mussten.
Ich bin heute ein alter Knacker, hab mich über die Jahre total umgestellt und kann der jungen Generation einfach nur dankbar sein, daß sie Methoden, Gerät und Köder so toll weiterentwickelt haben. Umso mehr wundert es mich wie ein paar ewig gestrige sich an den wenig schmeichelhaften Uraltmethoden festhalten.


----------



## Seele (27. April 2020)

Tja @Hanjupp-0815 nichts geht halt über das Original. Ich würde sagen wir posten jetzt wieder fleißig Fische. 
Hab nur leider gerade kein neues Foto gemacht.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (27. April 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Tja @Hanjupp-0815 nichts geht halt über das Original. Ich würde sagen wir posten jetzt wieder fleißig Fische.


grml, muss noch warten bis zum 1. Mai. mach du mal .
Eigentlich wollte ich eher mal rumfragen ob wir nen Extra-Thread zu diesem immer wieder auftauchendem Thema auf machen sollten.?


----------



## Seele (27. April 2020)

Gerne. Du übernimmst das oder?


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (27. April 2020)

Öhm, schwebt mir schon länger vor, hätte auch ein paar interresante Fotos zum Starten...
Aber mir fällt kein guter, zusammenfassender Name dafür ein. Vielleicht gibts ja Vorschläge ?


----------



## Chief Brolly (28. April 2020)

Vielleicht: "Die dunkle Seite des Forellenangelns"....


----------



## Bilch (28. April 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Vielleicht: "Die dunkle Seite des Forellenangelns"....


Folgst Du einmal diesem dunklen Pfad, beherrschen wird auf ewig die dunkle Seite Dein Geschick


----------



## Lil Torres (29. April 2020)

gestern gab's für mich 'ne echte überraschung. ich hatte an dieser strecke nicht mit einer refo gerechnet, erst recht nicht mit einer in dieser größe. 57cm und gute 2kg schwer. ein rapala countdown im elritzen design konnte sie im zweiten anlauf überzeugen... dickes petri euch allen!!


----------



## Bilch (30. April 2020)

Schöner Fisch, @Lil Torres   Petri!


----------



## Seele (30. April 2020)

Super Fisch Torres. Bis auf die paar Egel und den minimalen Defekt an der Schwanzflosse - makellos. 
Sicher mega gekämpft wenn man die Relation von Kopf zu Körper ansieht, ein richtiges Kraftpaket.


----------



## Lil Torres (30. April 2020)

petri dank euch!!  ja, das war tatsächlich einer DER drills meiner bisherigen anglerkarriere...


----------



## Seele (30. April 2020)

...Und du hast einige große Karpfen gehabt


----------



## ralle (30. April 2020)

Hut ab !! Wirklich ein schöner Fisch.


----------



## Seele (3. Mai 2020)

UV-aktiv und pink, ich wusste es wird eskalieren....
Ich war zunächst etwas skeptisch, weil normal sind auffällige Farben am Bach eher für trübes Wasser geeignet. Aber ich wurde eines Besseren belehrt. 
Und so stands am Ende:
Wobbler 0
Topwater 1
Forellenzopf 6


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. Mai 2020)

Hi Seele,
Petri zu den schönen Fischen !
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Seele (3. Mai 2020)

Abendspaziergang


----------



## ralle (3. Mai 2020)

Petri Florian -- da bleibt mir die Spucke weg !!


----------



## Bilch (3. Mai 2020)

Heute habe ich ein mir sehr liebes Flüsschen besucht, kann mich aber noch nicht entscheiden, ob mir der heutige "Erfolg“ gefällt oder nicht. Ich habe dieses Flüsschen sehr gemocht, weil es hier bis jetzt keinen Besatzt gab. Vor 10 Jahren konnte ich schöne BaFos fangen, zwar nicht viele und keine sehr großen, aber ich konnte es. ReFos gab es fast nicht, nur ab und zu habe ich eine größere Besatz-ReFo gefangen, die stromauf gewandert ist. Mit den Jahren hat es aber immer weniger Fische gegeben. Wahrscheinlich wegen zu großem Druck an das kleine Gewässer. Tage an denen ich was gefangen habe, waren immer seltener und die gefangenen Fische in den meisten Fällen untermaßig.

Heute habe ich aber schon beim ersten Wurf Kontakt gehabt, beim zweiten auch und beim dritten habe ich schon die erste Besatz-ReFo gelandet. Ich habe schnell bemerkt, dass das Flüsschen voll mit Besatz ist und es hat nicht sehr lange gedauert bis ich meine Tagesquote erfüllt habe.

Es war schon ein ganz gutes Gefühl, dass ich das Flüsschen endlich mal mit Fischen im Rucksack verlassen habe. Aber Gewässer, wo man auf Pellet-Bomber angeln kann, gibt es schon sowieso genug und ich habe das ungute Gefühl, dass es an diesem Flüsschen nie wieder so sein wird, wie es einst war.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. Mai 2020)

Servus,
Nachdem ich am Samstag bei meinem ersten Versuch des Euro Nymphings grandios am Wind und meinen viel zu leichten Nymphen gescheitert bin, hab ich heute mal die Spinnrute genommen.
 4 Flitscherl bis knapp 30 und irgendwie kamen mir die Fische auch noch sehr müde vor. Das Beste war heute eigentlich ein kapitales Entennest . Mutter Ente hat mir fast nen Herzinfarkt beschert weil sie erst den Abflug machte, als ich fast auf ihr stand. Gut das sie solche Nerven hatte, sonst wäre ich vllt. rein getreten .


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. Mai 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Das Beste war heute eigentlich ein kapitales Entennest . Mutter Ente hat mir fast nen Herzinfarkt beschert weil sie erst den Abflug machte, als ich fast auf ihr stand.



Hi, 
das ist witzig. Hatte heute genau das gleiche Erlebnis. Wenn die Ente nicht durchgestartet wäre, hätte ich sie vielleicht gar nicht bemerkt


----------



## Jason (5. Mai 2020)

Hier was für die, die nicht im Ükel sind. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. Mai 2020)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hi,
> das ist witzig. Hatte heute genau das gleiche Erlebnis. Wenn die Ente nicht durchgestartet wäre, hätte ich sie vielleicht gar nicht bemerkt



hehe, das ist ja hart  !
Ich hätte die auch niemals bemerkt weil sie sich direkt an das Totholz gekuschelt hat.


----------



## Seele (6. Mai 2020)

Genau wie euch ging es mir auch ein paar Mal die letzte Zeit. Die warten wirklich bis zum allerletzten Augenblick und starten dann voll durch. Ist mir aber lieber als wenn der Biber mal wieder völlig blind drauf los schwimmt und kurz vor dir dann der Focus im Auge passt und er erschrickt.


----------



## Chief Brolly (9. Mai 2020)

Habe diese "behinderte" Bachforelle gefangen. Wie ihr seht, sind die Brustflossen total verkümmert und nur rudimentär im Ansatz vorhanden. 

Wie bzw. wodurch passiert soetwas? Vor kurzem erst wurde besetzt. 
Habe noch nie eine Forelle ohne ein Brustflossenpaar am Haken gehabt!


----------



## Seele (9. Mai 2020)

Klassische Zuchtforelle


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Mai 2020)

Genau, das sind typische Besatzer-Lädierungen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (9. Mai 2020)

Also das bedeutet: Beim Züchter zuviele Fische im Teich und zuwenig Platz?  Ab wann verkümmern die Brustflossen, schon als Jungforelle oder schlüpfen die als Briutfisch so schon aus dem Ei? 

Dachte erst an einen Gendefekt oder an einer Störung in der DNA....


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (10. Mai 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Also das bedeutet: Beim Züchter zuviele Fische im Teich und zuwenig Platz?  Ab wann verkümmern die Brustflossen, schon als Jungforelle oder schlüpfen die als Briutfisch so schon aus dem Ei?
> 
> Dachte erst an einen Gendefekt oder an einer Störung in der DNA....


Hiho,
meistens werden Flossen von den anderen Fischen abgefressen. Erklärt wird dieses Verhalten damit, daß die Fische mehr oder weniger Langeweile hätten...
Bei deiner würde ich nicht unbedingt darauf wetten, sieht ja aus wie sauber amputiert . Wahrscheinlich hat sie die Flossen schon sehr früh verloren, kann viele Ursachen haben. Klassische Haltungsfehler zeigen sich eher in abgerundeten Flossenenden, vor allem an der Schwanzflosse.
Solche Kröten werden eigentlich aussortiert und landen im Räucherofen. In aller Regel trennt ein Züchter zwischen Speisefisch und Besatzfisch, entsprechend verschieden sind Haltung und Aufzucht und am Ende natürlich der Preis .


----------



## Andal (10. Mai 2020)

...und die (billigen) mopsköpfigen Quastenflosser landen dann gerne in den kleinen Teichen, wo die Sackerlfischer schon ungeduldig mit den Füssen scharren. Nennt sich dann Ananglen, Osterfischen, oder Familienangeln. Sehr unterhaltsam, wenn man das Spektakel aus der 2-3ten Reihe, ohne Rute, aber mit einer Tasse Kaffee beobachtet. Wenn sich Joel-Cederic und Lars-Malte erbittert über die Schnüre werfen und sich gegenseitig den Dreck unter der den Fingernägeln nicht gönnen. Derweilen die Väter der Knaben versuchen, eines anderen Weib zu fladern. 

Danach ist man sich spinnefeind, bis beim Herbstfischen der Zirkus erneut seine Manege öffnet...!


----------



## Windfinder (10. Mai 2020)

Ich habe heute meinen Sohn (11) rausgejagt, damit er mal auf andere Gedanken kommt und nicht ständig vor irgendwelchen Medien sitzt. Eigentlich sollte er nur ein paar Barsche raus zuppeln. Ich wusste zwar das es bei uns hier im Bach Bachforellen gibt, aber als er ne halbe Stunde später mit einer 48er Forelle vor mir stand, wollte ich meinen Augen nicht trauen. Nun zu meiner Frage. Ist dieser schöner Fisch einer Bachforelle oder eine Meerforelle die im Bach verblieben ist?


----------



## Jason (10. Mai 2020)

Windfinder schrieb:


> Ich habe heute meinen Sohn (11) rausgejagt, damit er mal auf andere Gedanken kommt und nicht ständig vor irgendwelchen Medien sitzt. Eigentlich sollte er nur ein paar Barsche raus zuppeln. Ich wusste zwar das es bei uns hier im Bach Bachforellen gibt, aber als er ne halbe Stunde später mit einer 48er Forelle vor mir stand, wollte ich meinen Augen nicht trauen. Nun zu meiner Frage. Ist dieser schöner Fisch einer Bachforelle oder eine Meerforelle die im Bach verblieben ist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gute Frage. Ich tippe auf Bafo. Bei Meerforellen ist der Unterkiefer oberständig. Ich will mich aber nicht festlegen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mr. Sprock (10. Mai 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Bei Meerforellen ist der Unterkiefer oberständig.


----------



## Waller Michel (10. Mai 2020)

Nee das ist so Meerforelle, Seeforelle und Bachforellen sind vom Prinzip die selben Fische nur eine andere Lebensform sozusagen! 
Von der Zeichnung her eher keine Bafo mehr eine Seefo ..

LG


----------



## Jason (10. Mai 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Nee das ist so Meerforelle, Seeforelle und Bachforellen sind vom Prinzip die selben Fische nur eine andere Lebensform sozusagen!
> Von der Zeichnung her eher keine Bafo mehr eine Seefo ..
> 
> LG


Aber so ganz sicher bist du dir auch nicht, oder?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel (10. Mai 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Aber so ganz sicher bist du dir auch nicht, oder?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Bafo ist es nicht da bin ich sicher! 
Wenn Mefo oder Seefo ,da sind die Zeichnungen oft ähnlich! 
Weil wie gesagt vom Prinzip sind es die selben Fische !
Wenn man weiß wo genau sie gefangen wurden kann man es präzise sagen! 
Der Unterschied liegt nur in der Lebensform! 

LG Michael


----------



## Windfinder (10. Mai 2020)

Dann wird es eher eine Meerforelle sein. Ich beobachte im Herbst/Winter immer das laichverhalten der Meerforellen. Unser Bach hier mündet in der Ostsee.


----------



## Andal (10. Mai 2020)

Eine europäische Forelle. Salmo trutta ff. Punkt.


----------



## Waller Michel (10. Mai 2020)

Windfinder schrieb:


> Dann wird es eher eine Meerforelle sein. Ich beobachte im Herbst/Winter immer das laichverhalten der Meerforellen. Unser Bach hier mündet in der Ostsee.


Dann ganz klaf Mefo 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason (10. Mai 2020)

Dann ist ja gut, dass ich mich nicht festgelegt habe. Aber wenn euer Fluss in die Ostsee mündet...… @Windfinder auf alle Fälle deinem Sohn ein dickes Petri heil. Der drill hat bestimmt Fetz gemacht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bilch (10. Mai 2020)

BaFo oder MeFo, vor allem ein sehr schöner Fisch, @Windfinder! Petri  

P.S. Hoffentlich ist Deinem Sohn jetzt bewusster, dass es am Wasser viel schöner ist als vor dem Bildschirm


----------



## Steff-Peff (11. Mai 2020)

Hallo Windfinder,
dem Nachwuchs ein fettes Petri !


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (11. Mai 2020)

Also ich sage 100% Meerforelle, schön


----------



## DenizJP (11. Mai 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> BaFo oder MeFo, vor allem ein sehr schöner Fisch, @Windfinder! Petri
> 
> P.S. Hoffentlich ist Deinem Sohn jetzt bewusster, dass es am Wasser viel schöner ist als vor dem Bildschirm




Ist schon krass - bin selbst eigentlich leidenschaftlicher Zocker...aber seitdem ich das Angeln wieder aufgenommen habe, hab ich in 1,5 Monaten vielleicht 2h gezockt xD


----------



## Bilch (21. Mai 2020)

Ich war heute ganz nah dran eine Forelle auf bis jetzt spektakulärste Art zu fangen ...

Als ich bei einem meiner letzten Würfe des heutigen Tages meinen Wobbler mit der Rute schon aus dem Wasser zog, sprang eine ziemlich große, um die 50, Forelle nach dem Köder – und verfehlte ihm. So bin ich wieder als Schneider nach Hause gegangen


----------



## fishhawk (22. Mai 2020)

Hallo,



Bilch schrieb:


> sprang eine ziemlich große, um die 50, Forelle nach dem Köder



Du warst aber nicht zufällig am Lake Wakapoogee und heißt mit Vornamen Roger?


----------



## KMSt (22. Mai 2020)

Diese Woche war ich an einem felsigen, schnell strömenden Abschnitt mit einer leichten 2,40m 2-10g Spinnrute, die ich optimal für Forellendrills geeignet halte.  Nachdem an dieser Rute die Spitze bei einem Hänger im Baum um ca.5cm gekürzt wurde, finde ich die Aktion jetzt absolut passend für meine Anforderungen :-D Spitzenring neu draufgeklebt und die hält und hält. Ich probierte zuerst Spinner Gr.2 aus. Mit dem Strom schnell eingeholt (kleine Highspeed-Matchrolle mit 0,20er Monoschnur). Ungefähr jeder 2. Wurf brachte eine Attacke. Kleine Bafos so um die 25cm. An den Elite-Spots, wo ich größere Fische vermutet hätte, gab es selten Attacken. Irgendwie dachte ich mir, dass da was nicht stimmt. Also Streamer treiben lassen und anzupfen. Auch nichts. Ok, dachte ich mir, jetzt auf die harte Tour. Wurm an den Haken. Komplett unbeschwert. Auswerfen ging so ca. 3-4m weit, reichte aber. Wurm sinkt ab, kurzer Ruck und ich dachte mir, nanu, ich war das nicht :-D Also Schnur gestrafft und im Handgelenk zappelte es. Paar Sek später die ersten Sprünge. Nach Sichtung geschätzt gerade so Mindestmaß 28cm. Naja, gelandet, war sauber gehakt, Haken raus und zurückgesetzt. Der Spot war nun tot. Weiter stromauf, das gleiche Spiel. Nur plätscherte das Wasser viel lauter bei den ersten Sprüngen und die Rute wackelte mehr  Adrenalin stieg und ich zog die Schnur ran und dachte mir noch so, die lande ich gleich mit der Hand. Geschätzte 40cm, gut genährt und gab auch nicht nach. Zack, abgeschüttelt. Ich musste mehrmals laut Scheisse schreien. Aber der Jagdtrieb war geweckt. Spot tot, weiter stromauf. Gleiches Spiel. Aber jetzt kreichte die Rolle auch noch und die Sprünge waren absolut phänomenal. Ich dreh durch, die ist ja noch größer! Nur war sie nicht gewillt, sich einfach so ans Ufer ziehen zu lassen. Sprünge. Flattern. Rolle kreicht wieder. Gefühlte Ewigkeit. Nebenbei den Kescher von der Schulter gefummelt und vor mir schon mal hingelegt. Der Fisch hat gut Kraft und wird irgendwie nicht müde... Ich bekomme Panik, dass er sich noch los schütteln könnte. Kurz vorm Kecher wieder eine Flucht. Sprung. Konnte jetzt erkennen, dass es definitiv eine Bafo ist. Ruhig bleiben sdagte ich mir. Nur Geduld. Nee, ich hab keine Geduld. Die Rute wackelte in der Hand und ich hoffte, dass die Bafo gut gehakt ist. Hin und her. Und dann langsam immer näher Richtung Kescher. Die letzten Zentimeter vor dem Kescher dauerten am Längsten.  Aber dann. Fisch drüber, Kescher hoch und Wahnsinn geschrien. Was für ein Brocken! Ungefähr 1,5kg. Ich dachte so an weit über 40cm, aber das Maßband zeigte mir tatsächlich über 50 an. Dreimal gemessen. 51cm. 50cm. 50,5cm. Ich einigte mich auf 50,5 :-D Irre, so was fang ich nicht so schnell wieder! Zusammengepackt und eine Zigarette angezündet. ^^

Erstes Bild der Elite-Spot, Zweites Bild das Wunder des Baches


----------



## KMSt (22. Mai 2020)

Aber das mit dem Rauchen nicht nachmachen! ;-)


----------



## el.Lucio (22. Mai 2020)

Geiler Fisch, schöner Bericht. Ganz dickes Petri


----------



## KMSt (22. Mai 2020)

Danke danke!


----------



## Bilch (22. Mai 2020)

Dickes Petri @KMSt   Eine sehr schöne Forelle!


----------



## ralle (22. Mai 2020)

Schönes Gewässer und toller Fisch.


----------



## Steff-Peff (24. Mai 2020)

Hatte gestern bei der Bachforellenpirsch einen für mich sehr seltenen Beifang. Offiziell gibt es in dem Gewässer keine Saiblinge. Aber auch die Bafos waren nachmittags (nach einem ordentlich verregneten Vormittag), dank eines langanhaltenden Eintagsfliegenschlupfes, super beissfreudig. Das angetrübte Wasser klarte zum Glück schnell wieder auf.


----------



## phirania (24. Mai 2020)

KMSt schrieb:


> Diese Woche war ich an einem felsigen, schnell strömenden Abschnitt mit einer leichten 2,40m 2-10g Spinnrute, die ich optimal für Forellendrills geeignet halte.  Nachdem an dieser Rute die Spitze bei einem Hänger im Baum um ca.5cm gekürzt wurde, finde ich die Aktion jetzt absolut passend für meine Anforderungen :-D Spitzenring neu draufgeklebt und die hält und hält. Ich probierte zuerst Spinner Gr.2 aus. Mit dem Strom schnell eingeholt (kleine Highspeed-Matchrolle mit 0,20er Monoschnur). Ungefähr jeder 2. Wurf brachte eine Attacke. Kleine Bafos so um die 25cm. An den Elite-Spots, wo ich größere Fische vermutet hätte, gab es selten Attacken. Irgendwie dachte ich mir, dass da was nicht stimmt. Also Streamer treiben lassen und anzupfen. Auch nichts. Ok, dachte ich mir, jetzt auf die harte Tour. Wurm an den Haken. Komplett unbeschwert. Auswerfen ging so ca. 3-4m weit, reichte aber. Wurm sinkt ab, kurzer Ruck und ich dachte mir, nanu, ich war das nicht :-D Also Schnur gestrafft und im Handgelenk zappelte es. Paar Sek später die ersten Sprünge. Nach Sichtung geschätzt gerade so Mindestmaß 28cm. Naja, gelandet, war sauber gehakt, Haken raus und zurückgesetzt. Der Spot war nun tot. Weiter stromauf, das gleiche Spiel. Nur plätscherte das Wasser viel lauter bei den ersten Sprüngen und die Rute wackelte mehr  Adrenalin stieg und ich zog die Schnur ran und dachte mir noch so, die lande ich gleich mit der Hand. Geschätzte 40cm, gut genährt und gab auch nicht nach. Zack, abgeschüttelt. Ich musste mehrmals laut Scheisse schreien. Aber der Jagdtrieb war geweckt. Spot tot, weiter stromauf. Gleiches Spiel. Aber jetzt kreichte die Rolle auch noch und die Sprünge waren absolut phänomenal. Ich dreh durch, die ist ja noch größer! Nur war sie nicht gewillt, sich einfach so ans Ufer ziehen zu lassen. Sprünge. Flattern. Rolle kreicht wieder. Gefühlte Ewigkeit. Nebenbei den Kescher von der Schulter gefummelt und vor mir schon mal hingelegt. Der Fisch hat gut Kraft und wird irgendwie nicht müde... Ich bekomme Panik, dass er sich noch los schütteln könnte. Kurz vorm Kecher wieder eine Flucht. Sprung. Konnte jetzt erkennen, dass es definitiv eine Bafo ist. Ruhig bleiben sdagte ich mir. Nur Geduld. Nee, ich hab keine Geduld. Die Rute wackelte in der Hand und ich hoffte, dass die Bafo gut gehakt ist. Hin und her. Und dann langsam immer näher Richtung Kescher. Die letzten Zentimeter vor dem Kescher dauerten am Längsten.  Aber dann. Fisch drüber, Kescher hoch und Wahnsinn geschrien. Was für ein Brocken! Ungefähr 1,5kg. Ich dachte so an weit über 40cm, aber das Maßband zeigte mir tatsächlich über 50 an. Dreimal gemessen. 51cm. 50cm. 50,5cm. Ich einigte mich auf 50,5 :-D Irre, so was fang ich nicht so schnell wieder! Zusammengepackt und eine Zigarette angezündet. ^^
> 
> Erstes Bild der Elite-Spot, Zweites Bild das Wunder des Baches
> Anhang anzeigen 346587
> Anhang anzeigen 346588


Petri.
Schöner Fisch.
Schönes Gewässer.....


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Mai 2020)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hatte gestern bei der Bachforellenpirsch einen für mich sehr seltenen Beifang. Offiziell gibt es in dem Gewässer keine Saiblinge. Aber auch die Bafos waren nachmittags (nach einem ordentlich verregneten Vormittag), dank eines langanhaltenden Eintagsfliegenschlupfes, super beissfreudig. Das angetrübte Wasser klarte zum Glück schnell wieder auf.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346717


Petri toller Fisch.


----------



## Bilch (24. Mai 2020)

Heute Morgen konnte ich mir nach langer Zeit wieder einen Angelasflug gönnen. Fast die ganze Nacht hat es stark geregnet und ich habe schon befürchtet, dass ich zuhause bleiben werde. Am Morgen war der Himmel jedoch glasklar und ich erhoffte mir eine erfolgreiche Angeltour. Das Wasser war aber total angeschwollen und trübe. In 3 Stunden habe ich nur 3 drei Kontakte gehabt, von denen ich nur einen realisieren konnte. Vor dem Schneidern hat mich eine Besatzrefo gerettet. Der Fisch war nichts Besonderes, um die 40 cm, hat aber einen tollen Drill geliefert


----------



## philipp87 (27. Mai 2020)

KMSt schrieb:


> Diese Woche war ich an einem felsigen, schnell strömenden Abschnitt mit einer leichten 2,40m 2-10g Spinnrute, die ich optimal für Forellendrills geeignet halte.  Nachdem an dieser Rute die Spitze bei einem Hänger im Baum um ca.5cm gekürzt wurde, finde ich die Aktion jetzt absolut passend für meine Anforderungen :-D Spitzenring neu draufgeklebt und die hält und hält. Ich probierte zuerst Spinner Gr.2 aus. Mit dem Strom schnell eingeholt (kleine Highspeed-Matchrolle mit 0,20er Monoschnur). Ungefähr jeder 2. Wurf brachte eine Attacke. Kleine Bafos so um die 25cm. An den Elite-Spots, wo ich größere Fische vermutet hätte, gab es selten Attacken. Irgendwie dachte ich mir, dass da was nicht stimmt. Also Streamer treiben lassen und anzupfen. Auch nichts. Ok, dachte ich mir, jetzt auf die harte Tour. Wurm an den Haken. Komplett unbeschwert. Auswerfen ging so ca. 3-4m weit, reichte aber. Wurm sinkt ab, kurzer Ruck und ich dachte mir, nanu, ich war das nicht :-D Also Schnur gestrafft und im Handgelenk zappelte es. Paar Sek später die ersten Sprünge. Nach Sichtung geschätzt gerade so Mindestmaß 28cm. Naja, gelandet, war sauber gehakt, Haken raus und zurückgesetzt. Der Spot war nun tot. Weiter stromauf, das gleiche Spiel. Nur plätscherte das Wasser viel lauter bei den ersten Sprüngen und die Rute wackelte mehr  Adrenalin stieg und ich zog die Schnur ran und dachte mir noch so, die lande ich gleich mit der Hand. Geschätzte 40cm, gut genährt und gab auch nicht nach. Zack, abgeschüttelt. Ich musste mehrmals laut Scheisse schreien. Aber der Jagdtrieb war geweckt. Spot tot, weiter stromauf. Gleiches Spiel. Aber jetzt kreichte die Rolle auch noch und die Sprünge waren absolut phänomenal. Ich dreh durch, die ist ja noch größer! Nur war sie nicht gewillt, sich einfach so ans Ufer ziehen zu lassen. Sprünge. Flattern. Rolle kreicht wieder. Gefühlte Ewigkeit. Nebenbei den Kescher von der Schulter gefummelt und vor mir schon mal hingelegt. Der Fisch hat gut Kraft und wird irgendwie nicht müde... Ich bekomme Panik, dass er sich noch los schütteln könnte. Kurz vorm Kecher wieder eine Flucht. Sprung. Konnte jetzt erkennen, dass es definitiv eine Bafo ist. Ruhig bleiben sdagte ich mir. Nur Geduld. Nee, ich hab keine Geduld. Die Rute wackelte in der Hand und ich hoffte, dass die Bafo gut gehakt ist. Hin und her. Und dann langsam immer näher Richtung Kescher. Die letzten Zentimeter vor dem Kescher dauerten am Längsten.  Aber dann. Fisch drüber, Kescher hoch und Wahnsinn geschrien. Was für ein Brocken! Ungefähr 1,5kg. Ich dachte so an weit über 40cm, aber das Maßband zeigte mir tatsächlich über 50 an. Dreimal gemessen. 51cm. 50cm. 50,5cm. Ich einigte mich auf 50,5 :-D Irre, so was fang ich nicht so schnell wieder! Zusammengepackt und eine Zigarette angezündet. ^^
> 
> Erstes Bild der Elite-Spot, Zweites Bild das Wunder des Baches
> Anhang anzeigen 346587
> Anhang anzeigen 346588


Danke für deinen Bericht und die tollen Bilder!


----------



## el.Lucio (5. Juni 2020)

Nach dem dringend benötigten Regen scheinen die Forellen auch wieder Lust zu bekommen.


----------



## oberfranke (8. Juni 2020)

Mein Sohnemann hat am Wochenende ne richtig gute  Bachforelle auf Maifliege erwischt. Bild folgt - wenn mir jemand Erklärt wie ich das Bild vom Handy hier reinbekomme. Größe dürft ihr raten.


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. Juni 2020)

@oberfranke 
Wenn du unter dem Eingabefeld schaust, Dateien anhängen, dann müsste sich beim Handy deine Kamera bzw Fotothek öffnen Bild anklicken, bestätigen und dann als Vollbild oder Vorschaubild einfügen.


----------



## oberfranke (8. Juni 2020)

Danke
Funxt
So jetzt bitte raten


----------



## oberfranke (8. Juni 2020)




----------



## oberfranke (8. Juni 2020)

Das Teil hat ein Vollbild verdient.
 Größe- ist bekannt. 
Also schätzt mal, bitte.


----------



## trawar (8. Juni 2020)

Ich war gestern auch an einem Traumgewässer mit Traumfischen.
5 von den Kollegen gelandet und 4 im Drill verloren.
Kollege hat 7 Stück landen können.
2,6Km in 7stunden Gewatet.


----------



## Seele (8. Juni 2020)

Ihr gebt ja richtig Gas. Petri euch.


----------



## Bilch (8. Juni 2020)

oberfranke schrieb:


> Das Teil hat ein Vollbild verdient.
> Größe- ist bekannt.
> Also schätzt mal, bitte.


Dickes Petri deinem Sohnemann 
Ich sage mindestens 60 cm


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. Juni 2020)

Mehr, ich tippe über 70 cm, vielleicht sogar 76 cm.


----------



## crisis (8. Juni 2020)

Tippe auf etwas über 60 cm. Und Petri an den Sohn. So einen Brummer mit Maifliege!


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Juni 2020)

Ich schätze 60+ mit Tendenz zu 70.


----------



## Skott (8. Juni 2020)

oberfranke schrieb:


> Danke
> Funxt
> So jetzt bitte raten


PETRI an den Sohn!

Wenn ich den Daumen zum Fisch in Relation setze, komme ich auf ~64cm


----------



## oberfranke (8. Juni 2020)

Ich löse mal auf.

69cm hat das Prachtstück.
Maifliege, trocken, Rute H. of H. - Nr.1!
 Das Petri gebe ich gerne weiter, wie gesagt, Fänger war mein Sohnemann (33)


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Juni 2020)

Goil. Herzliches Petri


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (8. Juni 2020)

Dickes Petri an den Sohnemann  !


----------



## Bilch (8. Juni 2020)

oberfranke schrieb:


> Ich löse mal auf.
> 
> 69cm hat das Prachtstück.
> Maifliege, trocken, Rute H. of H. - Nr.1!
> Das Petri gebe ich gerne weiter, wie gesagt, Fänger war mein Sohnemann (33)


Ehrlich gesagt dachte ich zuerst, dass Du von einem 10-jährigen Bub sprichst 

Noch einmal Petri! Ein solcher Fisch ist normalerweise kein Glücksfang sondern muss man sich so einen oft hart erarbeiten


----------



## Steff-Peff (11. Juni 2020)

oberfranke schrieb:


> Ich löse mal auf.
> 
> 69cm hat das Prachtstück.
> Maifliege, trocken, Rute H. of H. - Nr.1!
> Das Petri gebe ich gerne weiter, wie gesagt, Fänger war mein Sohnemann (33)



Toller Ausnahmefisch. Petri an den Fänger.


----------



## Bilch (11. Juni 2020)

Endlich eine BaFo, eine 44er und die erste in 2020  Leider macht mein Handy in der Dämmerung sehr schlechte Fotos.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (11. Juni 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Endlich eine BaFo, eine 44er und die erste in 2020  Leider macht mein Handy in der Dämmerung sehr schlechte Fotos.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348239


Wusste gar nicht, dass du nur im Dunklen fischst    Spaß beiseite, Petri Heil!


----------



## Bilch (11. Juni 2020)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass du nur im Dunklen fischst    Spaß beiseite, Petri Heil!


Du weißt ja, wie das mit dem berühmten letzten Wurf geht


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (12. Juni 2020)

Petri Bilch ! 
Ist allerdings eher ne Seeforelle oder ?


----------



## Bilch (12. Juni 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Petri Bilch !
> Ist allerdings eher ne Seeforelle oder ?


Es ist eine Bachforelle, aber ein spezifischer Phänotyp mit sehr wenig und sehr kleinen roten Punkten und erinnert wirklich ein Bisschen an eine Seeforelle.


----------



## Seele (13. Juni 2020)

Und was macht ihr so?


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (13. Juni 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Und was macht ihr so?



Sers,
An dich reichts natürlich nicht ran , aber draußen war ich gestern mal.

Wollte mich überwiegend mit ner neuen Schnur anfreunden, Maifliegen sind auch noch da, also mal trocken fischen; und da ich mangels Übung ein lausiger Trockenfliegenfischer bin, hab ich mir ein gerades, langsames (Döbel-) Stückchen raus gesucht. Hab die erste Kurve mit nem großen Aufsteiger begonnen und in kurzer Folge 3 kleine Bafos gekriegt, eine wieder mal mit einem großen, verheilten Reiherbiss.
Davon ermutigt habe ich dann eine richtig fette Maifliege angebunden und schon von der Riesenforelle geträumt .

 Aber meistens kommt es anders als man glaubt ; in die beiden andern Kurven hat so ein Kack-Biber Bäume rein gelegt, also keine Chance an den tieferen Außenbereich ran zu kommen. Stelle wechseln wollte ich nicht mehr weils heiß war und ich mitm Radl unterwegs, also auf dem kerzengeraden Stück gelauert wo was steigt und direkt angeworfen. Da gibts praktisch nur Döbel und auch richtig Große, aber die haben mich sowas von verar...t. Der erste hatte immerhin noch gute 30, aber die wurden immer kleiner und das auf so ne Monsterfliege ! Am Ende waren es sicher 10 stk, zig Fehlbisse weil die Fliege viel zu groß für die Fischlein war, gegen 20 Uhr hab ich den Tag dann mit nem 15cm Minidöbel beschlossen. 
Positiv war nur das es verhältnismässig viele Maifliegen gab, aber insgesamt bleibts dabei: zur angeblich besten Zeit fang ich nix gscheites...


----------



## Seele (13. Juni 2020)

Nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag @Hanjupp-0815 und ganz erfolglos warst ja auch nicht.

Die schönste Zeit kommt doch jetzt erst und ich würde mich gar nicht auf keine Jahreszeit festlegen können, wenn ich DIE BESTE im Jahr auf Forellen nennen müsste. Wichtiger ist definitiv das Wasser, sprich nicht zu klar und nicht zu hoch.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (13. Juni 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> .
> 
> Die schönste Zeit kommt doch jetzt erst und ich würde mich gar nicht auf keine Jahreszeit festlegen können, wenn ich DIE BESTE im Jahr auf Forellen nennen müsste. Wichtiger ist definitiv das Wasser, sprich nicht zu klar und nicht zu hoch.


Hehe, der mit dem Wasser ist gut, ich lebe in der wasserärmsten Gegend Deutschlands .
 Ist ein reines Oberflächengewässer, d.h. es gibt keine wirkliche Quelle, entsprechend ist das mit dem Wasserstand. Regen gibts  üblicherweise nur aus NW oder N, da stehen uns aber ein paar Höhenzüge (bis knapp 1000m) im Weg, dort regnet es sich ab. Dazu gierige Bauern, Verwerfungen im Kalkgrund und Missmanagement was die Abgabe aus den Hochwasserrückhaltebecken angeht.
 Ich werd immer ganz neidisch wenn ich im Fernsehen was von Überflutungen seh' . Nebendran in Thüringen sind letztes Jahr Bäche einfach verschwunden.
Wir haben auch noch ein Rinnsal am Berg , ca. 700m schätz ich mal mit herrlichen Steinforellen (nur 20 cm Sonderschonmaß), das nirgendwo einmündet sondern einfach zwischen den Steinen verschwindet...

Nee, zu hoch gibts hier nicht. Wenns mal ordentlich regnet schwillt der Bach etwas an, wird mal für 1, 2 tage trüb (Spinnrutenwetter !), klärt sich aber innerhalb weniger Stunden nach Ende des Regens wieder auf. Mit Fertigstellung der "Hochwasserschutzmaßnahmen" Mitte der 90er wurde die Abflussgeschwindigkeit um den Faktor 2,4 erhöht, und das zu einer Zeit wo es wegen der Klimaänderungen längst nicht mehr die extreme Schneeschmelze früherer Jahrzehnte gab !

Ich war sozusagen "live dabei". Durch die Absenkung des Wasserstands um ~ 40-50 cm wurden praktisch täglich irgendwo Bachforellen obdachlos und duellierten sich um die verbleibenden Standplätze. Ich hab damals natürlich nicht kapiert was abgeht, sondern mich nur gewundert über diese unglaubliche Bachforellenfischerei.
 Ein Tag ohne Ü40 war ein Scheixxtag, das damalige Limit von 4 Fischen wurde praktisch immer erfüllt, Pb's wurden monatlich gesteigert und bei jeder Äsche die versehentlich den Wobbler oder Spinner genommen hat, hab ich rumgeflucht weil die mich ja vom Bafos fangen abgehalten hat.
2 oder 3 Jahre warens mein ich, dann war der Spuk vorbei. Bachforellen über 40 fange ich kaum noch, auch die Wiederansiedlung von Elritzen hat daran nix geändert. Mühlkoppen gibts fast keine mehr, die halten sich nur noch in einem kleinen Nebenbach den die Herrn Gewässerplaner gottlob vergessen haben.
Positiv aus anglerischer Sicht ist eigentlich nur die Stabilisierung des damals schon rückläufigen Äschenbestands. Die haben viele Bereiche übernommen die sonst von Bafos besetzt waren. Das war auch der Hauptgrund für meinen Umstieg aufs Fliegenfischen. 
Im unteren Streckenteil, früher eher der "Äschenteil" dominieren Döbel, Döbel, Döbel und.... Döbel natürlich xD. Im Sommer kommen Barsche, Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Bachschmerlen und selbst Karpfen dazu. Alles Fische die hier vor 25 Jahren noch völlig unbekannt waren.
"Mein Bach" hier ist sowas wie ein Paradebeispiel wie man es heute *nicht* mehr machen sollte. Ich weiss nicht mehr genau wann das Natura 2000 Programm von der EU beschlossen wurde bzw. wann es in Kraft trat, aber es muss relativ kurz nach dem Wüten der hiesigen Gewässerplaner gewesen sein. Wenn die Arsxxlöcher sich nun ständig selbst loben, wieviel besser unsere Gewässer heute angeblich sind, könnte ich regelmässig den Fernseher kaputt treten .

Sorry für viel Text, aber irgendwie musste es raus, hoffe es passt halbwegs zum Thema.

P.S  Seele, die beste Zeit ist der September. Zu hohes Wasser gibts net, zu klar hingegen schon .
Haut rein !


----------



## Salmonidenangler (13. Juni 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Hehe, der mit dem Wasser ist gut, ich lebe in der wasserärmsten Gegend Deutschlands .
> Ist ein reines Oberflächengewässer, d.h. es gibt keine wirkliche Quelle, entsprechend ist das mit dem Wasserstand. Regen gibts  üblicherweise nur aus NW oder N, da stehen uns aber ein paar Höhenzüge (bis knapp 1000m) im Weg, dort regnet es sich ab. Dazu gierige Bauern, Verwerfungen im Kalkgrund und Missmanagement was die Abgabe aus den Hochwasserrückhaltebecken angeht.
> Ich werd immer ganz neidisch wenn ich im Fernsehen was von Überflutungen seh' . Nebendran in Thüringen sind letztes Jahr Bäche einfach verschwunden.
> Wir haben auch noch ein Rinnsal am Berg , ca. 700m schätz ich mal mit herrlichen Steinforellen (nur 20 cm Sonderschonmaß), das nirgendwo einmündet sondern einfach zwischen den Steinen verschwindet...
> ...


Und ich konnte seit Mitte April (Saisonbeginn) wegen Schmelzwassers und Schwallbetrieb kein einziges Mal! im Fließwasser fischen...sogar jetzt haben wir noch Hochwasser. Da hab ich keine Chance beim Waten, geschweige denn bei der ohnehin sehr starken Strömung eine Köder vernünftig führen.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (13. Juni 2020)

Zu klares Wasser gibts bei uns dafür net, zu hohes schon


----------



## Salmonidenangler (13. Juni 2020)

- Doppelpost -


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (13. Juni 2020)

So ungerecht ist die Welt Salmonidenangler !
 ich wart schon wieder aufn nächtsten Regen, ohne Strömung und ne leichte Trübung taugts auch nix .


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Juni 2020)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Zu klares Wasser gibts bei uns dafür net, zu hohes schon



Hallo,

ihr am nördlichen Alpenrand habt ja auch das drei- bis vierfache an Niederschlägen, auf das Jahr bezogen, als in vielen Teilen Frankens.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## ralle (16. Juni 2020)

Nach dem Regen, kannste hier bei uns die nächsten Tage das Angeln abhaken.


----------



## Silverfish1 (16. Juni 2020)

Impressionen vom meinem langen Wochenende in Thüringen.


----------



## Seele (16. Juni 2020)

@Silverfish1 das sieht richtig gut aus. Schöne Fische, schönes Wasser, schönes Wetter. Perfekt. Fettes Petri.


----------



## Silverfish1 (16. Juni 2020)

Es war ein gelungenes verlängerter Wochenende. Ü 40 war die Ausnahme aber alles in allem ist Thüringen einfach grandios und das waren 3 von unzähligen Flüssen/Bächen dort.


----------



## Seele (16. Juni 2020)

Size doesn't always matter...


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Size doesn't always matter...




Den hast du von deiner Frau.


----------



## Steff-Peff (16. Juni 2020)

Hallo Siverfish,
tolle Bilder, mir gefällt 
https://www.anglerboard.de/attachments/c70a8b9d-9e98-47ea-bef6-6d3e0d65aaed-jpeg.348637/ 
besonders. Scheint einen Trip wert zu sein  
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Steff-Peff (25. Juni 2020)

Moin,
ich war gestern Abend, nach nem Tag vorm Bildschirm, noch mal mit meinem Zahnstocher am Wasser. Der Zahnstocher ist ca. 2m und #2 (vermessen #1,8).
Ich habe 1,5 wunderbare Stunden mit der Trockenfliege erlebt. Die Bafos waren herrlich steigfreudig und haben an dem leichten Gerät wirklich Spaß gemacht, auch wenn es mit 25-32 cm keine Rekordfische waren.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## DenizJP (25. Juni 2020)

Ich will auch endlich mal auf BaFos losziehen ^^

die Gewässer hier sind da aber net soo ergiebig anscheinend bzw. benötigen wieder gefühlt ein Dutzend Extra Angelkarten ^^


----------



## Steff-Peff (25. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ich will auch endlich mal auf BaFos losziehen ^^
> 
> die Gewässer hier sind da aber net soo ergiebig anscheinend bzw. benötigen wieder gefühlt ein Dutzend Extra Angelkarten ^^


Hi, 

Du bist doch aus FFM. Wo fischst Du auf Bafos ? Kenne einige Frankfurter, die an die Sinn kommen. Sind alles Fliegenfischer.

Cheers 
Steff


----------



## DenizJP (25. Juni 2020)

Hi Steff!

Hab aktuell nur Karten für den Main und war einmal an der Kinzig beim Erlensee / Hanau.

Die Sinn ist nur für Fliegenfischer offen aber, richtig?


----------



## Bilch (25. Juni 2020)

Heute habe ich endlich wieder mal Zeit gehabt an einem Flüsschen ein paar Stunden zu verbringen. Auch der Regen konnte mich dabei nicht aufhalten 
Zuerst habe ich mein Glück mit GuFis am Chebu-Rig versucht, habe aber nur Fehlbisse gekriegt. So habe ich auf Spinner umgeschaltet und schon bald hat ihn eine schöne Forelle um die 40 genommen, ist aber nach einem spannenden Drill ausgestiegen. Im selben Stil ist es dann weitergegadann: sehr vorsichtige Bisse, in den meisten Fällen nicht realisiert, zwei Untermaßige und noch zwei aussteiger; einer davon eine 50er Refo die direkt vor der Landung nochmal kräftig mit dem Kopf schlug und der Spinner ist an meinem Ohr vorbei geflogen.
Etwas später nahm ein Fisch den Köder und da war fast kein Widerstand als ich die Schnur einkurbelte. Ich war total überrascht als ich eine mindestens 70 cm große ReFo in meine richtung schwimmen sah. Es hat sich aber herausgestellt, dass auf dem Haken eine kleine um die 15 cm große Forelle war, die von der Großen verfolgt wurde. Ich dachte sie wird sie schnappen ist aber bis zu mir geschwommen und dann umgedreht.
An dem allerletzten Platz ist mir dann doch gelungen auch eine maßige zu landen. Diese 54er ReFo ist dann mit mir nach Hause gegangen 



P.S. noch ein Wort zu den Untermaßigen. Das waren alles ReFos und meines wissens nach werden untermaßige ReFos hier nicht eingesetzt ...

P.P.S. Wo ich die große Forelle gesehen habe, werde ich jetzt noch öfter mein Glück versuchen. Ich befürchte aber, dass dieser Fisch zu den unfangbaren gehört. Das ist ein ca. 50 m langes, sehr ruhiges und sehr tiefes Flussabschnitt und hier habe ich schon vor einigen Jahren erfolglos versucht eine große ReFo zu überlisten. Nichts, was ich damals versucht habe, hat funktioniert. Könnte theoretisch sogar der selbe Fisch sein ...


----------



## Steff-Peff (25. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Hi Steff!
> 
> Hab aktuell nur Karten für den Main und war einmal an der Kinzig beim Erlensee / Hanau.
> 
> Die Sinn ist nur für Fliegenfischer offen aber, richtig?



Ja, die paar Strecken, für die es T-Karten gibt, sind Fliegenstrecken.
Ich kenn ein paar Spinnfischer, die mittlerweile umgestiegen sind


----------



## Seele (25. Juni 2020)

Bei mir gab's auch paar richtig schöne Fische. Die haben sich heute wieder den UV-aktiven Zopf reingeballert, ich bin teilweise beim Biss richtig erschrocken. Vermutlich durch das trübe Wasser sehen sie den Zopf besser müssen aber entschlossen drauf nageln sonst ist die vermeintliche Beute weg. Mir soll's recht sein


----------



## Bilch (25. Juni 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Bei mir gab's auch paar richtig schöne Fische. Die haben sich heute wieder den UV-aktiven Zopf reingeballert, ich bin teilweise beim Biss richtig erschrocken. Vermutlich durch das trübe Wasser sehen sie den Zopf besser müssen aber entschlossen drauf nageln sonst ist die vermeintliche Beute weg. Mir soll's recht sein
> Anhang anzeigen 349395
> 
> 
> ...


Wieder wunderschöne Fotos  
Wie hast Du das Unterwasserfoto gemacht?

Und natürlich Petri zu den Fischen!


----------



## Seele (25. Juni 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wie hast Du das Unterwasserfoto gemacht?


Kamera an, Kamera unter Wasser halte, abdrücken  

Spaß beiseite: 
Hab ne Wasserdichte Kamera, da geht sowas ohne Probleme, die nehm ich jetzt auch öfter mal wieder mit ans Wasser --> stay tuned


----------



## el.Lucio (29. Juni 2020)

Nach dem Regen gestern und heute dachte ich mir, schau mal wieder am Bach vorbei.








War schwierig heute, bissen alle sehr vorsichtig. Hab dann tatsächlich noch 2 schöne erwischt.


----------



## Jason (29. Juni 2020)

@el.Lucio 
Dickes Petri. Sehr schön. Die untere hat bestimmt 35cm.
Gruß Jason


----------



## el.Lucio (29. Juni 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> @el.Lucio
> Dickes Petri. Sehr schön. Die untere hat bestimmt 35cm.
> Gruß Jason


Danke. 
Knapp vorbei waren 34cm.


----------



## Dorschjäger (7. Juli 2020)

Petri Heil, schöne Bachforellen !


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (13. Juli 2020)

Sers,
hatte heute gegen 19 Uhr gerade mit dem Angeln begonnen, fängt da doch nebenan auf der Wiese eine Bäuerin mit dem Heu wenden an .
Naja, war schon spät und der Wind stand günstig, also bin ich geblieben. Meinen anvisierten Pfannenfisch hatte ich dann auch ziemlich fix im Kescher.

 Eigentlich nehme ich Fische erst nach dem Angeln aus, aber heute war ich wegen der Heumahd nebenan neugierig . Und klar, der Magen war wirklich prall gefüllt mit den Hüpfern. Schon beeindruckend wie schnell sich die Fische auf so eine, eher temporäre Nahrungsquelle, einstellen.
Hab dann natürlich nur noch mit Hoppern gefischt, konnte noch 3 Bafos und 2 Äschen verhaften, hatte aber auch x Fehlbisse und Aussteiger weil sich auch viele Winzlinge todesmutig auf meine viel zu großen Hopper stürzten.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (19. Juli 2020)

Hallo,
hatte mir wegen der Schwüle am Abend eigentlich mehr versprochen, aber Döbel und Äschen haben mich heute komplett im Stich gelassen.
 So gabs nur ein paar kleine Bachforellen, alles mehr oder weniger deutlich unter der 30er Marke. Eine war besonders hübsch, die Zeichnung auf der Rückenflosse sehe ich nur alle paar Jahre mal, deshalb will ich sie euch nicht vorenthalten.


----------



## Miguel86 (26. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
bin neu hier an Board und auch nach langjähriger Abstinenz wieder neu ins Angeln eingestiegen. Nach dem ich die letzten Wochen für den Angelschein gelernt habe, wurde am Freitag die neue Ausrüstung gekauft und dann gings Samstag früh los Richtung Forellenteich (sicher ist sicher beim ersten Angeln nach >10 Jahren).
Der Tag war dann auch recht erfolgreich mit 10 Forellen (zu zweit) in ca. 6 Stunden.
Als nächstes will ich mich in Brandenburg einmal umgucken, wo man in freier Wildbahn Forellen angeln könnte. Habt ihr hierzu ein paar Tips oder gibt es hier ein geeignetes Unterforum?
BG


----------



## Seele (26. Juli 2020)

Petri @Miguel86 
Leider kann ich dir aber nicht helfen, das ist außerhalb meines Wirkungsbereichs.

Bei mir gab es auch Fisch. Das sterben hat begonnen....


----------



## Salmonidenangler (26. Juli 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Petri @Miguel86
> Leider kann ich dir aber nicht helfen, das ist außerhalb meines Wirkungsbereichs.
> 
> Bei mir gab es auch Fisch. Das sterben hat begonnen....
> ...


Sowas hab' ich bei uns (zum Glück) noch nie gesehen, was genau ist denn das bitte?


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (26. Juli 2020)

Sers,
Das ist wohl diese shice Krankheit, bei der die Forellen sich erst schwarz färben und dann eingehen. Dabei sieht Seele's Bach immer sehr gesund aus. 
@Salmonidenangler : das ist was südbayerisches, Obacht geben !


----------



## Seele (26. Juli 2020)

Das ist unser Problem in der Alpenregion. Werden dann alle schwarz und sterben. Tritt nur bei Bafos auf und da geht nahezu der ganze Bestand dahin. Die ganze Arbeit und das Geld der letzten Jahre ist also umsonst gewesen....
Hab heute schlechte Laune.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. Juli 2020)

Ist das die Erkrankung, deren Ursache noch nicht gefunden wurde?
Mein Beileid!


----------



## Seele (26. Juli 2020)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Ist das die Erkrankung, deren Ursache noch nicht gefunden wurde?
> Mein Beileid!


Genau die


----------



## Bilch (26. Juli 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Das ist unser Problem in der Alpenregion. Werden dann alle schwarz und sterben. Tritt nur bei Bafos auf und da geht nahezu der ganze Bestand dahin. Die ganze Arbeit und das Geld der letzten Jahre ist also umsonst gewesen....
> Hab heute schlechte Laune.


Das glaube ich Dir! Sowas habe ich bei uns Gott sei dank noch nie gesehen. Hoffentlich bleibt es auch weiter so.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (26. Juli 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Sers,
> Das ist wohl diese shice Krankheit, bei der die Forellen sich erst schwarz färben und dann eingehen. Dabei sieht Seele's Bach immer sehr gesund aus.
> @Salmonidenangler : das ist was südbayerisches, Obacht geben !


Ahja, ok, die kenn ich. Mein Beileid @Seele , sieht schlimm aus.
Bei uns hab ich sowas noch nie gesehen - entweder wir haben das Problem zum Glück noch nicht, ich hab einfach noch keien gesehen oder die rauschen bei uns dann einfach mit Mordsgeschwindigkeit den Fluss runter...
Laut TUM handelt es sich dabei um ein Virus.


----------



## Seele (27. Juli 2020)

Hier gibt's bisschen Infosdarüber für die Interessierten. 
Damals waren wir natürlich alle sehr euphorisch. Das wurde aber wieder gedämpft. 
Wenn ich dazu neue News habe teile ich sie natürlich mit euch.


----------



## MarkusD_08 (27. Juli 2020)

Wenn ich solche Sachen lese, fällt es mir schwer, meine Bilder vom Samstag einzustellen. Die ReFo (37cm) kam auf Trockenfliege und die BaFo (39cm) auf eine Nymphe.


----------



## Seele (27. Juli 2020)

Warum @MarkusD_08 ? Der Thread ist doch zum Fische posten. 
Fettes Petri


----------



## ralle (27. Juli 2020)

Das ist ja Mist !  Tut mir leid das die Mühe und Arbeit eventuell umsonst war.


----------



## Seele (4. August 2020)

Wie schaut's aus Kollegen? Beißen die Trutten? 
Bei mir ist schon wieder Hochwasser dass pfeift. Und zwischen den zwei Hochwassern war vermutlich die schlechteste Zeit jeher. Vermute der Bach ist ziemlich leer, nachdem neulich noch ein Schwarzangler gesehen wurde.


----------



## Forelle74 (4. August 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Wie schaut's aus Kollegen? Beißen die Trutten?
> Bei mir ist schon wieder Hochwasser dass pfeift. Und zwischen den zwei Hochwassern war vermutlich die schlechteste Zeit jeher. Vermute der Bach ist ziemlich leer, nachdem neulich noch ein Schwarzangler gesehen wurde.


Hallo 
Da geht's mir ähnlich. 
Erst brutales Hochwasser.
Letztes We bin ich woanders hin.
Jetzt ist schon wieder ein übler Pegel. 
Heute Vormittag waren 60cm mehr als sonst.
Die Messtelle ist aber paar Kilometer oberhalb unserer Strecke. 
Bei uns hast dann noch mehr.
Dich erwischt es aber auch hart heuer.
Bei uns wurden heuer auch Iegeangeln im Bach gefunden. 
Echt mies sowas .
Grüße Michi


----------



## el.Lucio (4. August 2020)

Bei uns genau das Gegenteil, da ist so wenig Wasser im Bach, das ich das angeln da erstmal eingestellt habe. Denke die Trutten haben so schon genug Stress.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (4. August 2020)

Servus,
hatte auch 3 Wochen Pause wegen der Hitze gemacht.
 Nach der leichten Abkühlung der letzten beiden Tage war ich heute mal kurz, habe aber nach 1,5 Std abgebrochen. Wir haben leider so wenig Wasser, daß es technisch mit der Fliege einfach nur eine Qual war, war mehr am Hänger lösen als am fischen. Trockenfliege hab ich dann trotz passabler Oberflächenaktivitäten sein gelassen, mit gezupfter Nymphe (mangels Strömung) hab' ich in einem Gumpen eine kleine Bafo und eine mittlere Äsche bekommen.

Die Schwarzfischerei scheint so ne Coronafolge zu sein . Am 13. Juli hatte ich hier was gepostet, müsste der Tag gewesen sein, an dem ich ein Kunststoffnetz aus dem Bach gezerrt habe. Das lag schon länger drin, halb von Schlamm und Zweigen bedeckt, den Möchtegernschwarzfischern wahrscheinlich entglitten. Reusen finde ich alle paar Jahre welche, aber ein Netz gabs zum ersten Mal.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. August 2020)

Sers,
extra für dich @Seele war ich grad' mal im Ort an meinen besten Beobachtungsplätzen zum guggen, auch wenn dir geplagtem Mann das wahrscheinlich gar nix hilft .
Innerorts hats die breitesten Stellen, da gehts jetzt Richtung 50, bestenfalls 60% des eigentlichen Volumens, Tiefe max. noch 45cm. Wo die Sonne drauf steht, krasses Algenwachstum, Fischaktivität außer den Elritzen und den einsömmerigen Döbeln, null, nada. Keine Forelle, Äsche und noch nicht mal ein größerer Döbel auszumachen, trotz Köcherfliegenhochzeit. Selbst die großen Eintagsfliegen sind immer noch vorhanden, die hatten wir lange Jahre nicht mehr, trotzdem null beangelbarer Fisch im kaum fließenden Wasser.
Am Ortsende zeigte sich ein anderes Bild. Hier hats 3 Solschwellen, jeweils ein kleiner Pool danach wo es dann auch etwas tiefer ist. Zwar liegt die ufernahe Wasserpest auch hier schon auf dem Trockenen, das Plätschern über die Schwellen scheint aber den Zusatzschub Sauerstoff zu bringen, der die Fische hier hin lockt. Auch hier Köcherfliegenhochzeit, etliche Ringe, ein paar Springer und Buckler. Mangels Brücke konnte ich dort nicht gut rein sehen, bin aber recht sicher das es überwiegend die Äschen und Döbel aus dem Stadtbereich sind, die einfach die 150 m abwärts wandern weils dort mehr Sauerstoff hat.
Bafos findet man bei solchen Verhältnissen (hier zumindest) nur noch dort, wo der Bach schmaler und dadurch schneller wird. Tief ist gut, aber keine Pflicht, hab auch schon welche bocksteif in 20cm Tiefe unterm überhängenden Ufergras stehen sehen. Hauptsache dunkel und kein Algenrotz am Grund.
Hab übrigens sogar mal das Thermometer rein gehalten, 20,5 Grad nach ner Solschwelle, heisst also Bafos haben nen dicken Kloß im Hals. Würde ich angeln wollen, blieben eigentlich nur Döbel, deshalb lass ich es besser.
btw. vergangenen Sonntag sollte bei uns der große Regen kommen, 0,2l waren es am Ende....Scheixxwetter sag ich da nur...


----------



## Steff-Peff (6. August 2020)

Hi Hanjpp,
20,5 ° ist schon ne Hausnummer. 
Aber auch bei uns im Spessart, fehlt massiv Wasser. Hat seit sicher 5 Wochen nicht mehr richtig geregnet.
So long
Steff


----------



## Seele (6. August 2020)

Naja, immerhin schwacher Trost 
Schmiede auch schon einen Plan für die Zukunft, eigentlich will ich von dem ursprünglichen Vorhaben die Bafo wieder selbsterhaltend heimisch zu machen nicht weg gehen, andererseits gehen da einem als Privatmann dann auch irgendwann die finanziellen Mittel aus.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (6. August 2020)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hi Hanjpp,
> 20,5 ° ist schon ne Hausnummer.
> Aber auch bei uns im Spessart, fehlt massiv Wasser. Hat seit sicher 5 Wochen nicht mehr richtig geregnet.
> So long
> Steff


Hi @Steff-Peff 
Übern Tag war es wahrscheinlich sogar noch nen Tick wärmer. Messung war abends ohne direkte Sonneneinstrahlung. Solange die Nächte kühl sind ist das noch ok, das überwiegend flache Gewässer kühlt dann auch schnell wieder ab. Wenn nun die angekündigten "tropischen Nächte" kommen, geht auch hier definitiv das Sterben los. Ist allerdings schon Jahre so, reines Oberflächengewässer, keine Quelle, deshalb ein ewiges auf und ab.


----------



## ralle (6. August 2020)

Bei uns in Thüringen fehlts auch an Regen. Also fast überall viel zu wenig Wasser in den Gewässern.  Lohnt sich m.E. in unseren Vereinsgewässern nicht, jetzt den Forellen nachzustellen.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (6. August 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> Bei uns in Thüringen fehlts auch an Regen. Also fast überall viel zu wenig Wasser in den Gewässern.  Lohnt sich m.E. in unseren Vereinsgewässern nicht, jetzt den Forellen nachzustellen.


Wir haben, wie sollte es auch anders sein dieses Jahr, immer noch bzw. wieder Hochwasser  (seit Februar). Zwischendrin waren mal 3 Unterbrechungen oder so, bei denen Fischen sinnvoll möglich war...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (8. August 2020)

Servus,
kleines Update: grade (ohne großes Suchen) die ersten beiden Leichen gefunden. Beides Äschen um die 30, lässt für die Bafos nichts Gutes vermuten.


----------



## Laichzeit (8. August 2020)

Ohne Wasser keine Fische...


----------



## Seele (8. August 2020)

Krass @Laichzeit


----------



## Steff-Peff (8. August 2020)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ohne Wasser keine Fische...


Echt übel


----------



## Forelle74 (9. August 2020)

Hallo
Ich hab heute Spontan zum Fluss fahren können.
Hab allerdings meinen Sohnemann mitgenommen und so nicht allzu viel Angeln können.
Aber mach dem 3. Wurf hat es schon gescheppert.
Danach konnte ich noch 3 kleine Aitel und n riesiges Rotauge erwischen.





Grüße Michi


----------



## Hering 58 (9. August 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich hab heute Spontan zum Fluss fahren können.
> Hab allerdings meinen Sohnemann mitgenommen und so nicht allzu viel Angeln können.
> Aber mach dem 3. Wurf hat es schon gescheppert.
> ...


Dickes Petri,da hatte Sohnemann richtig Spaß.


----------



## Bilch (10. August 2020)

Petri, @Forelle74  sehr schöner Fisch 
Und wo ist das riesige Rotauge?


----------



## Forelle74 (10. August 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Petri, @Forelle74  sehr schöner Fisch
> Und wo ist das riesige Rotauge?


Danke.
Das ist der Falsche Thread dafür.
Kanns aber auch reinstellen.




Das hat den Twister weggesaugt.


----------



## glavoc (11. August 2020)

Sodele,
war die letzten Tage auch mal am Bächle..


----------



## Bilch (13. August 2020)

Erinnert Ihr Euch, als ich von einer großen Forelle berichtet habe? Seitdem habe ich mindestens ein Dutzend Mal versucht die Große zu fangen, sie hat aber alles, was ich ihr angeboten habe, schlichtweg ignoriert. Ich konnte aber jetzt zweimal beobachten, wie sie nach Fliegen steigt und habe heute nach zig Jahren wieder mit der Fliege probiert. Ich habe mit einer Fliege, die ich vor 30 Jahren selbst gebunden habe, mein Glück versucht. Sie hat tatsächlich die Fliege genommen und es folgte ein spannender Drill. Als ich sie aber schon fast gelandet habe, schlug sie noch einmal mit dem Kopf und der Haken hat nachgegeben ...  


Natürlich war ich total enttäuscht, aber irgendwie doch auch froh. Ich dachte zu mir: "du hast gekämpft und gewonnen und so ein toller Fisch verdient zu leben"


----------



## Seele (15. August 2020)

Ich war jetzt 7 mal ja Schneider. Obs an der Hitze, Bafo-Sterben oder Schwarzfischer liegt mag ich nicht zu beurteilen. Auf jeden Fall ging überhaupt nichts. Ich habe auch - bis auf einmal da war ich mit der Fliege - "stur" mit kleinen Wobblern gefischt.
Heut dann mal mal seit langem wieder einen Forellenzopf präsentiert und immerhin gab es einen Trostpreis. Ich finde ein akzeptabler Trostpreis


----------



## Hering 58 (15. August 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt 7 mal ja Schneider. Obs an der Hitze, Bafo-Sterben oder Schwarzfischer liegt mag ich nicht zu beurteilen. Auf jeden Fall ging überhaupt nichts. Ich habe auch - bis auf einmal da war ich mit der Fliege - "stur" mit kleinen Wobblern gefischt.
> Heut dann mal mal seit langem wieder einen Forellenzopf präsentiert und immerhin gab es einen Trostpreis. Ich finde ein akzeptabler Trostpreis
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353150


Petri, sehr schöner Fisch


----------



## Mr. Sprock (15. August 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 353150


Alte Bekannte?


----------



## Seele (15. August 2020)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Alte Bekannte?



Könnte evtl eine Bekannte gewesen sein die in der Schonzeit gefangen wurde. Ansonsten entnehme ich natürlich alle maßigen Fische.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (15. August 2020)

Sie ist halt besonders schön (gewesen) und schlank, dazu große Flossen.
Schade drum.


----------



## Seele (15. August 2020)

Schlank ja. Anscheinend kein guter Jäger


----------



## Bilch (15. August 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Schlank ja. Anscheinend kein guter Jäger


Das letzte Mal habe ich drei Forellen gefangen: zwei größere aber schlanke Besatzt-ReFos und eine kleinere, weniger als 30 cm groß. Der Magen der kleinen war total voll mit Fliegen, Nymphen etc., der Verdauungstrakt bei den beiden größeren war aber absolut leer ....


----------



## Seele (15. August 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Das letzte Mal habe ich drei Forellen gefangen: zwei größere aber schlanke Besatzt-ReFos und eine kleinere, weniger als 30 cm groß. Der Magen der kleinen war total voll mit Fliegen, Nymphen etc., der Verdauungstrakt bei den beiden größeren war aber absolut leer ....


Deswegen sterben viele Satzforellen iwann.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (16. August 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Das letzte Mal habe ich drei Forellen gefangen: zwei größere aber schlanke Besatzt-ReFos und eine kleinere, weniger als 30 cm groß. Der Magen der kleinen war total voll mit Fliegen, Nymphen etc., der Verdauungstrakt bei den beiden größeren war aber absolut leer ....


Ich hatte letztes Jahr eine Besatz-Refo mit Maus im Magen aber ansonsten sind Besatzfische hier eigentlich immer "leer". Einmal hatte ich Aststückchen, hatte sie wohl für Pellets gehalten, ein andern mal eine Bachforelle (allerdings bereits im 2 Jahr!) die anscheinend überlebt und sich (am See) rein von kleinsten Wasserschnecken ernährt hat.
Die Besatzfische tun mir leid, wenn ich drüber nachdenke, dass die vermutlich nur gebissen haben, weil sie am verhungern sind - da braucht eigentlich kein Verein mehr mit "wir unterstützen den Bestand mit Besatz" daherkommen


----------



## Bilch (16. August 2020)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Ich hatte letztes Jahr eine Besatz-Refo mit Maus im Magen aber ansonsten sind Besatzfische hier eigentlich immer "leer". Einmal hatte ich Aststückchen, hatte sie wohl für Pellets gehalten, ein andern mal eine Bachforelle (allerdings bereits im 2 Jahr!) die anscheinend überlebt und sich (am See) rein von kleinsten Wasserschnecken ernährt hat.


Ich habe schon viele Forellen gefangen, deren Mägen vollgestopft mit Schnecken waren - BaFos, ReFos, groß, klein … Ich glaube, dass einige sich einfach dafür spezialisieren und es müssen nicht unbedingt Besatzfische sein.


----------



## crisis (17. August 2020)

@ salmonidenangler, wir besetzen unseren Bach seit Jahren mit Bafos bis 15 cm. Obwohl der Bach eher klein ist und nicht allzu viel Nahrung bietet wachsen die teilweise bis auf über 40 cm heran. Ich würde es nicht verallgemeinern, dass Besatz nichts bringt. In manchen Bächen erreicht man keine sich selbst stabilisierende Population, gerade in Ballungsräumen.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (18. August 2020)

crisis schrieb:


> @ salmonidenangler, wir besetzen unseren Bach seit Jahren mit Bafos bis 15 cm. Obwohl der Bach eher klein ist und nicht allzu viel Nahrung bietet wachsen die teilweise bis auf über 40 cm heran. Ich würde es nicht verallgemeinern, dass Besatz nichts bringt. In manchen Bächen erreicht man keine sich selbst stabilisierende Population, gerade in Ballungsräumen.


Dann habt ihr Glück. Gemeint war auch nicht, dass Besatz gar nichts bringt, sondern dass der Besatz fangfähiger BachFos, die sich nicht natürlich ernähren können, ökologisch kaum Sinn macht. Kleinere Fischgrößen führen viel öfter zu einer Anpassung ans Gewässer, da ist Besatz sicher auch sinnvoll. Sorry, falls das jetzt falsch rüber gekommen ist


----------



## fishhawk (18. August 2020)

Hallo,



Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Kleinere Fischgrößen führen viel öfter zu einer Anpassung ans Gewässer, da ist Besatz sicher auch sinnvoll.



Hatte sich bei uns im Verein auch über viele Jahrzehnte bewährt.  Die natürliche Reproduktion war durch Wasserbau und Geschiebe stark eingeschränkt worden.  Besatz mit WV-Boxen und F1 hat aber gute Erfolge gebracht.

Mittlerweile werden aber nur noch fangfähige BaFos zur Angelsaison gesetzt, da nach dem Winter der größte Teil der Forellen verschwunden ist.

Die Fangergebnisse sind jetzt sogar besser als früher.

Bei mir allerdings nicht, da ich dort nicht mehr auf Forellen fische.


----------



## Seele (18. August 2020)

Heute gibt's Forelle auf Gemüsebett


----------



## Bilch (20. August 2020)

Als mir meine Frau heute Nachmittag erzählte, dass sie abends zur Kosmetikerin fahren wird, dachte ich, dass ich darüber im "Das geht mir auf die Nerven" Thread schreiben werde 
Glücklicherweise hatte die Kosmetikerin keinen freien Termin mehr  und ich konnte mit meiner  Kombo zum Wasser fahren.
Ich bin jetzt eine zeitlang Schneider gewesen und habe heute zum Spaß mit der Köderführung ein Bisschen experimentiert und den Gummifisch getwitcht. Diese 45er Forelle habe ich damit überzeugt


----------



## Seele (26. August 2020)

So nutzt man sinnvoll die Mittagspause. 

#pinkistgeil


----------



## Bilch (26. August 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> So nutzt man sinnvoll die Mittagspause.
> 
> #pinkistgeil
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353926


Fischst Du denn nur noch mit dem Forellenzopf?


----------



## Seele (26. August 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Fischst Du denn nur noch mit dem Forellenzopf?


Ne hab neulich öfter mit Wobbler und sogar mit Fliege gefischt aber überhaupt nichts gefangen, hab dann wieder auf Zopf gewechselt und schon liefs wieder 
Solangs der Zopf gut fängt gibt's fast keinen Grund zu wechseln 
Der auf dem Bild hat sicher schon 15 Fische hinter sich, läuft wie nie 1 und fängt.

Beim Wobbler brauch ich eine gewisse Wassertiefe, nicht zu flach und auch nicht zu tief. Ansonsten gibt's nur Hänger, Gras oder ich fisch evtl. sogar zu flach. Gerade in Gumpen kleben die Forellen teilweise am Grund. Wenn denen vorm dem Maul ganz gemütlich ein Zopf rum hüpft ballern die natürlich drauf, wenn aber der Wobbler 1m oder so über ihren Kopf gezogen wird,  interessiert die das recht wenig, außer sie sind im Fressmodus. 

Aber jetzt funzt es dann sicher auch wieder mit dem Wobbler und vor allem der Fliege.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (27. August 2020)

Ich war vor zwei Tagen auch mal wieder am Wasser, leider hab ich vergessen, Fischbilder zu knipsen  ...
Dafür hab ich unten mal ein Gewässerbild eingefügt. Zunächst gabs nur Minis, später dann auch eine ReFo, die aber ohnehin leider nicht so ansehlich war. Zum Schluss ist mir noch eine wunderschön gezeichnete einheimische Bachforelle kurz vor'm Kescher ausgestiegen, ein kurzes Foto hätte ich eigentlich schon gerne gehabt .
Ach ja, fast hätt ichs vergessen, zwei große Besatzforellen, ich vermute mal Regenbogner, hatte ich noch als Nachläufer, die eine hat sogar mehrmals nach dem Spinner geschnappt ; und zwei mal wäre ich sogar fast abgedriftet .


----------



## Jason (27. August 2020)

Stell auch gerade den Bachforellen nach. So wie es aussieht, werde ich mich am Schneiderstammtisch setzen müssen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. August 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Stell auch gerade den Bachforellen nach. So wie es aussieht, werde ich mich am Schneiderstammtisch setzen müssen.
> Gruß Jason



An diesem Bächlein könntest du es doch einmal mit einer 4m Stipprute und einer direkt angebotenen Heuschrecke probieren.
Dünne Schnur und feiner Haken, quasi das Tenkara des Ükels.


----------



## Jason (27. August 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> An diesem Bächlein könntest du es doch einmal mit einer 4m Stipprute und einer direkt angebotenen Heuschrecke probieren.
> Dünne Schnur und feiner Haken, quasi das Tenkara des Ükels.


Haha, an unserem kleinen Vereinsflüsschen mit eine 4m Stipprute? Unmöglich. Ich war schon lange nicht mehr an unserer Warme. Wasserstand=Katastrophal. Alles sehr zugewachsen und krautig. War heute mit Wurm unterwegs, aber beim nächsten Mal werde ich die Köderpalette erweitern. Heute hab ich eine Strecke von ca.500m abgegrast. 
Da waren vielleicht 2 Stellen, wo man mal den Blinker durchziehen könnte. 





Die BBII hat Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich nun das Franzosenlied triller. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bilch (27. August 2020)

Mehr als zwei Monate hat es gedauert, zig mal versucht, einmal schon kurz vor dem Erfolg gestanden, am Sonntag wieder beobachtet, wie sie meine Köder ignoriert, aber heute ist mir endlich gelungen - die ReFo, die ich schon fast für unfangbar gehalten habe, konnte ich heute mit einem GuFi endlich überlisten. Hat wieder stolz gekämpft, aber heute war ich der Sieger.
Ist etwas kleiner als zuerst gedacht habe und zu meiner Überraschung eine BesatzReFo (verstümmelte Brustflosse), aber definitiv einer der unvergesslichsten Fänge in meinem Leben. Und wie es oft so kommt, habe ich heute mein Handy zuhause vergessen 




P.S. Es kommt mir noch immer wie ein Traum vor, dass ich es wirklich geschaft habe.


----------



## eiszeit (28. August 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Mehr als zwei Monate hat es gedauert, zig mal versucht, einmal schon kurz vor Erfolg gestanden, am Sonntag wieder beobachtet, wie sie meine Köder ignoriert, aber heute ist mir endlich gelungen - die ReFo, die ich schon fast für unfangbar gehalten habe, konnte ich heute mit einem GuFi endlich überlisten. Hat wieder stolz gekämpft, aber heute war ich der Sieger.
> Ist etwas kleiner als zuerst gedacht habe und zu meiner Überraschung eine BesatzReFo (verstümmelte Brustflosse), aber definitiv einer der unvergesslichsten Fänge in meinem Leben. Und wie es oft so kommt, habe ich heute mein Handy zuhause vergessen
> Anhang anzeigen 354039
> 
> ...



Super und Petri


----------



## Steff-Peff (28. August 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> definitiv einer der unvergesslichsten Fänge in meinem Leben.



Petri, schöner und toller Fisch !

Gruß
Stefan

PS: hab mich gestern mit 2 Kumpels zum Flifi an einem entfernteren Bach getroffen. Es war erschreckend wenig Wasser vorhanden. Zum Glück ist wenigstens die Hitzewelle vorbei und das Wasser konnte merklich abkühlen.


----------



## fishhawk (28. August 2020)

Hallo,



Bilch schrieb:


> die ReFo, die ich schon fast für unfangbar gehalten habe, konnte ich heute mit einem GuFi endlich überlisten.



Petri, manchmal zahlt sich Hartnäckigkeit doch aus.

Hast Du noch was von dem abgebrochen Haken gefunden?


----------



## fishhawk (28. August 2020)

Hallo,



Jason schrieb:


> Die BBII hat Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich nun das Franzosenlied triller.



Die hatte ich als Jungangler auch mal im Einsatz. Leider keine Ahnung wo die abgeblieben ist.


----------



## crisis (28. August 2020)

@ Bilch, Petri zu dem schönen Fisch. Hat's ja trotz schwerer Jugend (verstümmelte Flossen) noch zu was Ordentlichem gebracht. Schöne Kombo, die Du da fischst. Die Quick habe ich auch noch in zweifacher Ausführung im Einsatz.


----------



## Bilch (28. August 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hast Du noch was von dem abgebrochen Haken gefunden?


Auf die schnelle nicht, bin gestern sehr spät nach hause gekommen und hatte keine Zeit für eine gründliche Untersuchung. Werde heute überprüfen. Wenn ich was finde, werde ich natürlich berichten 



crisis schrieb:


> @ Bilch, Petri zu dem schönen Fisch. Hat's ja trotz schwerer Jugend (verstümmelte Flossen) noch zu was Ordentlichem gebracht. Schöne Kombo, die Du da fischst. Die Quick habe ich auch noch in zweifacher Ausführung im Einsatz.


Wäre interessant zu wissen, wann sie eingesetzt wurde. Hat aber definitiv lange den Anglern getrotzt, denn ich bin noch lange nicht der einzige Angler, der an diesem Fluss(abschnitt) angelt. Möglicherweise war ich aber der einzige der den Fisch so oft gesehen und beobachtet hat - fast alle fischen nämlich von der anderen Uferseite, wo der Zugang zum Wasser viel einfacher ist; an der Seite, wo ich angle, muss man sich nämlich durchs Gebüsch schlagen 

Mit dieser Kombo war ich gestern erst das zweite Mal am Wasser - die Welt der alten Ruten und Rollen habe ich erst heuer entdeckt und ich bin total fasziniert. Die Quicks sind zwar etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber super Rollen, bei denen man keine Angst haben muss, dass was kaputt geht


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. August 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Die BBII hat Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich nun das Franzosenlied triller.


Immerhin etwas, mit der Rolle verständlich, so ein positiver Test hebt auch die Laune.


----------



## Bilch (28. August 2020)

@fishhawk, habe den Kiefer gründlich untersucht, aber die Hakenspitze ist offensichtlich schon rausgefallen, denn ich konnte sie nicht finden


----------



## fishhawk (28. August 2020)

Hallo,

hab auch früher schon gelesen, dass Fische abgerissen Fliegen etc. oft erstaunlich schnell loswerden. Besonders schnell, wenn sie  vorne gehakt sind und die Widerhaken angedrückt sind oder fehlen.


----------



## Bilch (28. August 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab auch früher schon gelesen, dass Fische abgerissen Fliegen etc. oft erstaunlich schnell loswerden. Besonders schnell, wenn sie  vorne gehakt sind und die Widerhaken angedrückt sind oder fehlen.


Wo genau diese gehakt war, weiss ich nicht, der Widerhaken war aber angedrückt.
Habe nie darüber nachgedacht, aber jetzt wo Du es sagst, ich kann mich nicht erinnern einen Fisch mit einem Haken im Mund gefangen zu haben ...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (2. September 2020)

Servus,
Buntfischbeifang beim Äschenfischen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. September 2020)

Schöne Fario !


----------



## Jason (5. September 2020)

Heute kam ich auf die kuriose Idee mal mit der Spinnrute loszuziehen. An den meisten Stellen ist zum blinkern das Wasser zu niedrig und da, wo es gehen würde ist alles zugewachsen. Aber ich hatte einfach mal wieder Lust darauf. 




Einer der ganz wenigen Stellen, wo man mal ein paar Würfe machen kann. Hier hatte ich zwei zaghafte Bisse. Hab verschiedene Köder ausprobiert, aber sie wollte nicht. 





Hinter mir sah es schon wieder so aus. Da kann ich mit Gummistiefeln durchlaufen. Früher war das Wasser 
ca. 50-80cm höher. Aber irgendwo müssen die Bachforellen ja stehen. Wahrscheinlich an den kaum zugänglichen Stellen.
Ach ja, ich habe voll abgeschneidert.

Gruß Jason


----------



## el.Lucio (5. September 2020)

So ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich heute auch. Bei dem niedrigen Wasser dachte ich mir, die paar Gumpen wo ich hin komme, ordentlich ausfischen. Aber keiner war Zuhause. Stattdessen stand diese schöne 35er 5 Meter weiter oben in gerade mal 20cm tiefen Wasser.


----------



## Jason (5. September 2020)

@el.Lucio 
Man muss auch mal Glück haben. Dickes Petri. Worauf hast du sie gefangen?

Gruß Jason


----------



## el.Lucio (5. September 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> @el.Lucio
> Man muss auch mal Glück haben. Dickes Petri. Worauf hast du sie gefangen?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Danke,
gefangen hab ich die auf den gelben wobbler.




Die laufen bei mir am Bach echt gut.


----------



## Jason (5. September 2020)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Danke,
> gefangen hab ich die auf den gelben wobbler.
> Anhang anzeigen 354684
> 
> Die laufen bei mir am Bach echt gut.


Die sehen gut aus. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ich hatte die beiden im Gepäck. Auf den grünen hatte ich den Biss. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. September 2020)

@Jason Du solltest den kleinen Wobbler mal an eine lange Stippe oder Bolo hängen und dann die Kurve damit absuchen, da wird doch bei dem Winkel kaum ein anderer hin werfen.


----------



## Jason (5. September 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Jason Du solltest den kleinen Wobbler mal an eine lange Stippe oder Bolo hängen und dann die Kurve damit absuchen, da wird doch bei dem Winkel kaum ein anderer hin werfen.


Ich habe mit der Spinnrute jeden Centimeter abgegrast. Warum sollte ich da mit der Bolo angreifen?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Seele (5. September 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Heute kam ich auf die kuriose Idee mal mit der Spinnrute loszuziehen. An den meisten Stellen ist zum blinkern das Wasser zu niedrig und da, wo es gehen würde ist alles zugewachsen. Aber ich hatte einfach mal wieder Lust darauf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht doch einwandfrei aus. Entweder Topwater fischen oder mit gufi oder Forellenzopf am Grund. Das klappt schon. Nur nicht gleich aufgeben, ist noch etwas zäh anscheinend was man so hört.


----------



## el.Lucio (5. September 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Die sehen gut aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So ähnliche hab ich auch, komischerweise hab ich auf die nur im Frühjahr Bisse bekommen und wenn das Wasser etwas angedrübt ist.


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. September 2020)

Weil man mit einer langen Rute den Wobbler durch die Aussenkante der Kurve ziehen kann.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. September 2020)

... und überhaupt ganz anders angeln resp. führen kann.


----------



## Silverfish1 (7. September 2020)

Heute mal wieder in Thüringen gewesen.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (13. September 2020)

War heute für ca. 1,5 Std am Wasser, lief ganz gut. Anscheinend war der Otter zu Besuch (siehe Bild ReFo). Zunächst hab ich einige Fehlbisse großer Forellen gehabt, später blieb dann diesr Besatzfisch hängen:
51 cm und vor allem richtig fett - konnte sie mit einer Hand schon gar nimmer richtig greifen.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ein Stück weiter flussabwärts hab ich sie in einem Seitenarm zwischen ein paar Steine geklemmt, und bin ca. 10 Meter weiter unten am Zusammenfluss noch ein paar Würfe machen gegangen, dabei habe ich diese Bachforelle erwischt:




Als ich die große Forelle abholen wollte, war sie weg, dafür lag auf der Sandbank eine Frau mit Badeliege, welche mich, sobald sie mich sah, fragte, ob ich vllt. wüsste, wer den bei den Fischen so (und dann hat sie so eine Halsabschneider-Geste gemacht ) was mache, sie habe da einen riesigen Fisch langsam runtertreiben sehen (ich hatte vorher einen Kiemenrundschnitt gemacht)  . Ich also das ganze Stück nochmal abgesucht, und am Zusammenfluss festgestellt, dass hier so eine Kies- und Steinbarriere war (deswegen hatte ich die Forelle da ja platziert, damit sie mir nicht abhaut), dass sie da kaum Durchgekommen wäre. Ihr ist dann noch eingefallen, dass zwei ca. 10 Jährige vorher dorten noch bei Spielen waren, sie aber nicht weiter drauf geachtet hat.
Ende der Geschichte: Mir hat man heute innerhalb von 20 Minuten, in denen ich max. 15 Meter entfernt war, den größten Fisch des Jahres geklaut.


----------



## Bilch (13. September 2020)

Schön, dass Du Dich wieder mal gemeldet hast @Salmonidenangler und Petri zu den schönen Fischen 

Bei der Geschichte habe ich mich wiedermal an Svejk erinnert:
"... man sagt allgemein, daß der Mensch aus Fehlern lernt, wie der Gießer Adamec aus der Danekschen Fabrik, wie er aus Versehn Salzsäure getrunken hat.*


----------



## Salmonidenangler (13. September 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Schön, dass Du Dich wieder mal gemeldet hast @Salmonidenangler und Petri zu den schönen Fischen
> 
> Bei der Geschichte habe ich mich wiedermal an Svejk erinnert:
> "... man sagt allgemein, daß der Mensch aus Fehlern lernt, wie der Gießer Adamec aus der Danekschen Fabrik, wie er aus Versehn Salzsäure getrunken hat.*


Absolut, meine Fische lasse ich in Zukunft nimmer aus den Augen


----------



## Lajos1 (14. September 2020)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Absolut, meine Fische lasse ich in Zukunft nimmer aus den Augen



Hallo.

ist auch besser so. Mit klaute mal ein unbekanntes Tier eine Portionsforelle von so 36/38 cm. Diese legte ich, bereits ausgenommen, beim Auto ab und ging kurz nochmal zum Fluß zurück (allenfalls 20 Meter) um mir die Hände zu waschen und als ich nach einer knappen Minute zurück kam, war der Fisch weg. Da habe ich auch dumm geschaut. Einen Vogel als Täter konnte ich ausschließen, den hätte ich bemerkt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Salmonidenangler (14. September 2020)

Heute war ich nochmal ab selben Abschnitt, habe nach den gleichen Fehlbissen sogar an der selben Stelle eine 50er Regenbogner haken und landen können. Ungewöhnlich, der Effzett hat mir tatsächlich noch keinen einzigen anderen Fisch gebracht, allerdings ist er mir dann ca. 1 Std später bei einem Hänger abgerissen  .
	

		
			
		

		
	






Allerdings war mein Ausflug emotional zwiegespalten, denn später ist mir einen (Besatz) Bachfo direkt aus dem Kescher mit leicht blutenden Kiemen (trotz Einzelhaken mit angedrückten Widerhaken) entkommen, und die gefangene Große hatte nur Holzstückchen im Magen, die sie wohl für Pellets hielt. Ich find' das sehr schade, dass das in letzter Zeit öfter vorkommt, die meisten Besatzforellen hungern ja anscheinend quasi zu Tode, solange sie keiner fängt.

Ach ja, meine Forelle wurde mir diesmal trotz Aufpassens nur fast geklaut, der Rabe hat nur ein Auge gefressen...


----------



## Bilch (15. September 2020)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Heute war ich nochmal ab selben Abschnitt, habe nach den gleichen Fehlbissen sogar an der selben Stelle eine 50er Regenbogner haken und landen können. Ungewöhnlich, der Effzett hat mir tatsächlich noch keinen einzigen anderen Fisch gebracht, allerdings ist er mir dann ca. 1 Std später bei einem Hänger abgerissen  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nochmal Petri! Mit Blinkern habe ich bislang bei Forellen auch sehr wenig Erfolg gehabt, ab und zu funktioniert es aber

Diese Besatzforellen mit leeren Mägen sind wirklich eine dunkle Seite des Angelns bzw. des Besatzes.
Einige sachen sind mir dabei jedoch nicht ganz klar. Besetzt wird bein uns im Februar/März und im August fängt man immer noch solche Forellen. So lange können sie aber ohne Nahrung wahrscheinlich auch nicht leben.
Und noch etwas. Wenn sie einen Köder schnappen können, dann sollten sie doch auch in der Lage sein ihre natürliche Beute zu fangen …?


----------



## Steff-Peff (20. September 2020)

War heute früh auch 1,5 h am Bach und habe mit der 3er Rute trocken gefischt. Fliege war ne 16er Supapupa.
Obwohl kaum Oberflächenaktivität vorhanden war, gab es einige Bafos und Äschen bis 30 und ne 45 er Rainie.
Das Fischen mit der Trockenen dürfte für 2020 bald rum sein, aber in der Not kann man ja auch ein paar Nymphen
auf Tauchstation schicken 
So long
Steff


----------



## Chief Brolly (21. September 2020)

Ich habe die Erfahrung an unserem kleinen Fluß gemacht, das da, wo ich meine Köfis ( bis 10 cm) in größerer Zahl fangen konnte, auch große Forellen am Ort sind! 
Da stelle ich ihnen mit kleinen Gründlingen an der Grundmontage nach. 
Sonst angle ich gern an Treibholzansammlungen bzw. da, wo es im Wasser schattige Bereiche gibt, dort habe ich schon Bachforellen bis 50cm gefangen! 

Morgen fahre ich wieder raus, wenn es etwas mehr bewölkter ist....


----------



## trawar (21. September 2020)

Ich bin mitte Oktober wieder an der Sieg bevor die Schonzeit los geht, da wird wieder schön gewatet.


----------



## el.Lucio (28. September 2020)

Angler und ihre Geschichten.
Vor ca. 3 Wochen war ich mit meinem Kajak an der Listertalsperre zum angeln. Nach einem erfolglosen Angeltag traf ich am Parkplatz auf einen Anglerkollegen und wir hatten eine nette Unterhaltung. Dabei kamen wir auch auf das Thema Eigenbau von Kunstködern und das er auch schon einige gefertigt hat die er erfolgreich fischt. Da mich dieses Thema auch sehr interessiert, ich aber bis heute keine Zeit für dieses schöne Nebenhobby gefunden habe, schenkte er mir 3 seiner selbstgebauten Barschwobbler. Ich bedankte und freute mich sehr über dieses Geschenk. Wir rauchten noch eine zusammen und gingen dann wieder unserer Wege.
Nun heute war ich mal wieder an unserem Bach.




Nach einigen kleineren Bafos entschied ich mich mal einen seiner selbstgebauten wobbler anzubieten. Was auf Barsch funktioniert kann ja für Forelle nicht schlecht sein. 
Was soll ich sagen, der 5 Wurf brachte mir diese 42er  Schönheit


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (28. September 2020)

Petri, 
schöner Fisch und cooler Wobbler


----------



## Bilch (28. September 2020)

@el.Lucio, ein wundschöner Bach und ein toller Fisch! Petri   
P.S. der Wobbler sieht echt prima aus - Dein Freund macht das wirklich toll!


----------



## el.Lucio (28. September 2020)

Petri Dank. Ja der Bach ist echt toll und immer wieder gut für ne Überraschung. 
Der Kollege macht wirklich sehr schöne wobbler aber der Clou ist ja, ich kenn ihn nicht. Habe ihn vorher noch nie gesehen und seit dem auch nicht mehr. Vielleicht liest er ja hier mit und sieht das seine wobbler auch am Bach funktionieren.


----------



## Seele (30. September 2020)

Ich war die Tage mal an zwei kleinen Bächen.
Beide relativ klein aber sehr schön zu fischen. Offene TK-Gewässer und ich hatte die Letzte von fast 300 Tageskarten + Jahreskarten.
Viel kann man da nicht mehr erwarten, zumal es vor paar Monaten schon hieß das Gewässer sei leer.
Glücklicherweise hat da anscheinend noch keiner einen Forellenzopf durch gezogen und so war ich an Ende mit dem Ergebnis doch sehr zufrieden.

Aber Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte, drum hier ein paar Fische die ich fotografiert habe...





















P.S. Das Gras war natürlich nass


----------



## Forelle74 (30. September 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Ich war die Tage mal an zwei kleinen Bächen.
> Beide relativ klein aber sehr schön zu fischen. Offene TK-Gewässer und ich hatte die Letzte von fast 300 Tageskarten + Jahreskarten.
> Viel kann man da nicht mehr erwarten, zumal es vor paar Monaten schon hieß das Gewässer sei leer.
> Glücklicherweise hat da anscheinend noch keiner einen Forellenzopf durch gezogen und so war ich an Ende mit dem Ergebnis doch sehr zufrieden.
> ...


Petri .
Tolle Fische. 
Für nen leeren Bach ist das aber ne ordentliche Ausbeute.


----------



## Seele (30. September 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Petri .
> Tolle Fische.
> Für nen leeren Bach ist das aber ne ordentliche Ausbeute.



Du glaubst nicht wie viel Fehlbisse und Aussteiger ich noch hatte 

Wobbler und Spinner kennen die sicher genug. Man muss halt anders Fischen als 98% der Angler, dann klappts.

Trotz alledem, dass man Ende der Saison weniger Fisch fangen könnte, sollte man gerade beim Erwarten von kleineren Forellen dennoch mit Einzelhaken und Widerhakenlos fischen. Eine 25cm Forelle die alle Flunken vom Drilling im Maul sitzen hat wird ziemlich sicher verenden.


----------



## el.Lucio (30. September 2020)

Petri @Seele , schöne Fische. 
Ich hab das mit dem ForellenZopf  noch nicht so wirklich drauf. Bis jetzt hatte ich noch nicht einen Biss drauf. Aber die nächste Saison kommt. Dann wird weitergeübt.


----------



## Seele (30. September 2020)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Petri @Seele , schöne Fische.
> Ich hab das mit dem ForellenZopf  noch nicht so wirklich drauf. Bis jetzt hatte ich noch nicht einen Biss drauf. Aber die nächste Saison kommt. Dann wird weitergeübt.


Danke dir
Hab dir ne PN geschrieben.  Auch du wirst noch fangen  



Wer war sonst noch am letzten Tag der Saison am Start? Direkt auf Bafos wird es ja bei jedem jetzt rum sein, wenn dann sind das nur noch Beifänge beim Refoangeln oder mit der Fliege auf Äsche.


----------



## Slappy (1. Oktober 2020)

War die Tage auch mal am Bach bevor die Sperre los geht. 
Hab einen großen Gumpen gefunden. 
Nach 2 kleinen lies sich tatsächlich noch eine 32er blicken.
Das war die erste schöne die ich bisher gefunden hatte.


----------



## Seele (1. Oktober 2020)

Petri @Slappy,  sind mir doch mal ehrlich, gerade die kleineren Forellen haben oft eine bildhübsche Zeichnung.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (1. Oktober 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Wer war sonst noch am letzten Tag der Saison am Start? Direkt auf Bafos wird es ja bei jedem jetzt rum sein, wenn dann sind das nur noch Beifänge beim Refoangeln oder mit der Fliege auf Äsche.


Nix gscheites mehr, hab die 3 Sessions im September glaub ich noch nicht mal die 30cm geknackt


----------



## Andal (1. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt beginnt wieder die Zeit der Herren, die an Brücken und Gestaden verweilen und reglos in die Fluten starren. Von denen die nichtsahnenden Passanten munkeln, sie hätten wohl ein Rad ab...!


----------



## Slappy (1. Oktober 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Petri @Slappy,  sind mir doch mal ehrlich, gerade die kleineren Forellen haben oft eine bildhübsche Zeichnung.


Das stimmt


----------



## Miguel86 (7. Oktober 2020)

Ich war vor zwei Wochen für 1,5 Tage an der Saale / Schwarzer und bin dort das erste mal durch einen Fluss gewartet mit der UL und ein paar Spinnern, Wobblern und was sonst noch in die kleine Box gepasst hat. 
Hab eine ganze Menge kleine Bafos gefangen und zwei die massig waren. 
hat mich auf jeden Fall gepackt und nächstes Jahr wenn die Saison los geht, werd ich wieder los gehen.


----------



## Seele (7. Oktober 2020)

Sehr schön @Miguel86 Petri.


----------



## Bilch (7. Oktober 2020)

Petri @Miguel86, schönes Flüsschen   
Schein ein reiches Gewässer zu sein; wenn es so viele kleine Fische gibt, unbedingt ohne Widerhaken angeln, noch besser auf Einzelhaken umrüsten


----------



## renrök (14. Oktober 2020)

Kurz vorm Ende der Bachforellenzeit war ich noch mal mit der Fliegenrute los.
Da die kleineren Fliegen momentan sehr häufig von Äschen genommen werden, rüstete ich auf nen ordentlichen Streamer um.

Schon Wahnsinn was sich selbst Durchschnittsforellen rein hauen.






Der Steamer hat gute 13 cm.


----------



## Seele (15. Oktober 2020)

Petri @renrök 
Selbst 20cm Köder sind für Forellen kein Hindernis. Ich glaub die Meisten Bisse kommen da dann aber eher aus Aggression und Revierverteidigung. Da der Streamer schön schlank war, warum sollte sich die Bafo so ne fette Beute entgehen lassen. Die braucht jetzt Energie zum Laichen.


----------



## renrök (15. Oktober 2020)

Jepp, hatte nur den vorderen Teil etwas voluminös gebunden, nach hinten raus ist der Streamer ziemlich schlank.


----------



## Skott (17. Oktober 2020)

So Ihr Lieben,

ich war heute auch mal los, ab Dienstag ist bei uns die Bachforelle geschont...
Dabei hatte ich eine 11.6er Switch der Klasse 5/6 und eine 7.5er Einhand der Klasse 5.
Auf dem Weg vom Auto zum Wasser musste ich durch dichten Bewuchs mit Springkraut, das ist nicht ungewöhnlich, aber die aufgewühlte Erde gab mir doch zu denken
und verursachte ein mulmiges Gefühl..., das waren eindeutig Spuren von Wildschweinen.

Am Wasser angekommen, habe ich mit der Switch, an die ich einen schwarzroten Streamer mit Kettenaugen geknüpft hatte angefangen.
Nach ca. 5 Minuten hatte ich meinen ersten Fisch, fühlte sich an wie eine 40er, war aber mit ~28cm nur knapp maßig und wurde nach einem schnellen Bild
noch im Wasser abgehakt:




Nachdem sich anschließend nicht mehr viel tat, habe ic noch eine Nymphe mit der Einhand probiert, aber auch damit ergab sich nichts...

Beim Wechsel zum nächsten Spot wurden die Wildschweinspuren noch intensiver und frischer..., mein Herz pochte doch etwas und ich hielt immer Ausschau nach
kletterbaren Bäumen...
Angekommen konnte ich dann diese Idylle genießen, sieht sehr fischig aus, aber hier tat sich leider auch nichts:
















Nachdem auch hier nichts ging, habe ich dann noch ins Stadtgebiet gewechselt und konnte da auch noch eine ~28er verhaften, die ebenfalls sehr agil war.
Gefangen habe ich hiermit:












Es war ein schöner Tag, ca. 3,5 Stunden, dann war ich aber auch körperlich platt.
Wenn ich gut drauf sein sollte, gehe ich morgen oder übermorgen noch mal los und fische dann an den "Räuberstellen" eine beschwerte Tubenfliege mit der Spinnrute.


----------



## Seele (17. Oktober 2020)

Fettes Petri @Skott, richtig cooles Gewässer.


----------



## Steff-Peff (17. Oktober 2020)

Hi Wolfgang,
Petri zum Fischzug. Der Bach sieht toll aus, da würde ich auch mal mein Glück versuchen 
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Bilch (17. Oktober 2020)

Schönes Gewässer @Skott und Petri zu den beiden Forellen!
Ich habe auf ein Foto von Schwarzwild gehofft - wir wollen hoffen, dass es das nächste mal klappt


----------



## Fruehling (17. Oktober 2020)

@Skott
Die Fotos 2-5 am Wiesenkotten?
Fall Ja: in der Kurve stehen richtige Geräte!


----------



## Skott (18. Oktober 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> @Skott
> Die Fotos 2-5 am Wiesenkotten?
> Fall Ja: in der Kurve stehen richtige Geräte!


Nein, @Fruehling  das liegt nicht in meiner Strecke. Die Bilder sind aus dem Bereich Klärwerk Kohlfurt.


----------



## Skott (18. Oktober 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Schönes Gewässer @Skott und Petri zu den beiden Forellen!
> Ich habe auf ein Foto von Schwarzwild gehofft - wir wollen hoffen, dass es das nächste mal klappt


Ich war froh @Bilch , dass ich keinem begegnet bin...


----------



## Leine-Leroy (18. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe vergangenen Samstag für mich die Forellensaison an „meinen“ kleinen Bach beendet. Lief nochmal super mit einer 46er und 44er. Am Äschenfluss gab es noch eine 37er.


----------



## Seele (18. Oktober 2020)

Mega @Leine-Leroy  richtig gute Fische und Bilder. Super Saisonabschluss und fettes Petri dazu.


----------



## Forelle74 (18. Oktober 2020)

Leine-Leroy schrieb:


> Ich habe vergangenen Samstag für mich die Forellensaison an „meinen“ kleinen Bach beendet. Lief nochmal super mit einer 46er und 44er. Am Äschenfluss gab es noch eine 37er.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Von mir auch ein dickes Petri


----------



## Steff-Peff (18. Oktober 2020)

@Leine-Leroy: wie gewohnt tolle Fische von Dir 
Danke fürs Zeigen


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (18. Oktober 2020)

Top , Petri Heil Leroy ! Im Laichkleid sind sie einfach herrlich .


----------



## Skott (18. Oktober 2020)

PETRI Leroy, tolle Fische und tolle Bilder...


----------



## Skott (19. Oktober 2020)

Skott schrieb:


> Wenn ich gut drauf sein sollte, gehe ich morgen oder übermorgen noch mal los und fische dann an den "Räuberstellen" eine beschwerte Tubenfliege mit der Spinnrute.



So, ich war heute auch noch mal los, um mit der besagten schweren Tubenfliege an den mir bekannten Räuberstellen der Großforelle nachzustellen...
Leider ohne Erfolg, es fing sofort gut an, 2. Wurf, eine knapp 30er BaFo, 5 Minuten später die 2., allerdings noch etwas kleiner...
Also nicht das, was ich mir erhofft hatte...
Dann der letzte Wechsel zum besten Spot, mitten in der City, soll man zwar nicht meinen, ist aber so...
Als ich da aber ankam, traute ich meinen Augen nicht (ich habe sogar das Fotografieren vergessen), 2 Bagger mitten im Fluss, die mit Findlingen (Störsteine) eine
Renaturierung durchführten  
Ich habe es ober- und unterhalb trotzdem etwas probiert und 2 Bisse gehabt, die ich aber nicht verwandeln konnte...
Am 16. März 2021 geht es wieder los...


----------



## Bilch (25. Oktober 2020)

Nach einer längeren Angelpause, die nur mit ein paar kurzen Schneiderausflügen unterbrochen war, konnte ich heute wieder mal erfolgreich sein. Diese 61er ReFo konnte einem mit Zügen geführten Wobbler nicht widerstehen. Nach 9 Jahren wieder mal die 60er Marke zu knacken war zwar mein Jahresziel, dass ich heuer zwei ü60 fangen werde, habe ich aber nicht einmal in meinen Träumen gehofft (interessanterweise beide mit der selben Kombo)


----------



## joey96 (6. Februar 2021)

N' Abend Boardis!
Ich war ewig nicht eingeloggt - knapp 2 Jahre. Und bin auch eigentlich nur wegen dieses Fadens hier Mitglied.
Nun stellt sich mir aus gegebenem Anlass die Frage: Sollte/kann man nach der Saison bzw vor der Saison eine Bachgegehung machen und einige störende Äste entfernen, Müll einsammeln, größere Unterwasserhindernisse vom letzten Hochwasser entfernen etc? Macht ihr sowas auch?
Bachstrecke ist Privateigentum, sollte von daher kein Problem darstellen!

Grüße
Jupp


----------



## Seele (7. Februar 2021)

Müll ja, den Rest Nein. Äste sind Verstecke für die Fische vor Frasfeinden und sind wichtig.


----------



## Seele (7. Februar 2021)

@joey96 Zeig doch mal paar Bilder von deiner Perle. Hört sich ziemlich cool an.


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Februar 2021)

Mit Müllsammeln würde ich noch ne Weile warten, falls dazu gewatet werden muss:

Wenn die Fische dort evtl. laichen, wird sonst potenziell die noch nicht oder erst sehr eingeschränkt schwimm-/fluchtfähige Brut zertrampelt und/oder erstickt (durch aufgewirbelte Sedimente).

Insofern lieber später im Jahr aufräumen als zu früh. Und im Idealfall vorher Beobachtungen zu evtl. Laichplätzen/Brutkonzentrationen tätigen.

Wäre doch schade, wenn evtl. aufkommende Selbstvermehrende (heutzutage selten genug) unnötig im Klein(st)stadium gekillt werden.


----------



## joey96 (7. Februar 2021)

Habt keine Sorge. 
Ich bin Jäger und Angler und züchte sowieso lieber, als dass ich bejage ;-) 
Brutunterstände etc sind natürlich tabu. 
Mir ging es vornehmlich um die Begehbarkeit/-sicherheit des Ufers, den Müll und vor allem (und das meinte ich mit Unterwasserhindernissen) haben wir nach Hochwasser häufig Gegenstände der örtlichen Landwirte im Bach. Diese will ich vornehmlich loswerden. Und genau wegen solchen Tipps wie deinem @PirschHirsch, frage ich. 
vielen Dank! 
@Seele, wenn ich das nächste Mal da bin, werde ich einige Bilder machen. Vergangene Saison konnte ich wirklich gute Ergebnisse/Erlebnisse dort erzielen. Die Tage davon mehr. 

Leider habe ich mich letzte Saison auf den Bart gelegt und meine UL Crazy Fish Levin dabei zerlegt. 
Deswegen habe ich jetzt seit letzter Woche die Iron Claw High V in 0,5-6g in 183cm im Schrank stehen. Mal sehen, wie sie sich schlägt!

beste Grüße!


----------



## BaFO (7. Februar 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Nach einer längeren Angelpause, die nur mit ein paar kurzen Schneiderausflügen unterbrochen war, konnte ich heute wieder mal erfolgreich sein. Diese 61er ReFo konnte einem mit Zügen geführten Wobbler nicht widerstehen. Nach 9 Jahren wieder mal die 60er Marke zu knacken war zwar mein Jahresziel, dass ich heuer zwei ü60 fangen werde, habe ich aber nicht einmal in meinen Träumen gehofft (interessanterweise beide mit der selben Kombo)
> Anhang anzeigen 358385


Hey Bilch, 
super Forelle! Da ich das Bild grade gesehen hab, is die Rute die 
Shakespeare 
Economy Series? 
Ich habe davon die 1170-180 und gehe damit auch gern zum Spinnen auf Forelle. Hab nur mal die Ringe getauscht, ist aber ne super (klassische) Rute! 
Gruß 
Max


----------



## Seele (7. Februar 2021)

joey96 schrieb:


> Ich bin Jäger und Angler und züchte sowieso lieber, als dass ich bejage ;-)



Kenn ich mittlerweile auch, das Fischen rückt in den Hintergrund wenn die Bewirtschaftung passt. 


joey96 schrieb:


> Leider habe ich mich letzte Saison auf den Bart gelegt und meine UL Crazy Fish Levin dabei zerlegt.
> Deswegen habe ich jetzt seit letzter Woche die Iron Claw High V in 0,5-6g in 183cm im Schrank stehen. Mal sehen, wie sie sich schlägt!


Bin dem AB auch noch Bilder meiner neuen UL Peitsche schuldig. Bin schon ganz gespannt die das erste Mal auszuführen.


----------



## Bilch (7. Februar 2021)

BaFO schrieb:


> Hey Bilch,
> super Forelle! Da ich das Bild grade gesehen hab, is die Rute die
> Shakespeare
> Economy Series?
> ...


Genau die  Ich habe sie noch aus meiner Jugend und ist noch immer meine Lieblingsrute für den kleinen Bach; super für die kleinen Wobbler & co. Habe schon irgendeinmal geschrieben, dass ich mit dieser Rute das UL Angeln betrieben habe, bevor ich wusste, dass es sowas wie UL überhaupt gibt  Ich habe bei meiner nur den Spitzenring ausgetasucht; die anderen werde ich früher oder später auch müssen, aber der Superkleber hält schon seit Jahren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Bin dem AB auch noch Bilder meiner neuen UL Peitsche schuldig. Bin schon ganz gespannt die das erste Mal auszuführen.


Also das aktuelle großflächige Weiß bietet einen bestmöglichen Fotohintergrund auch vom Licht her!


----------



## Seele (7. Februar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also das aktuelle großflächige Weiß bietet einen bestmöglichen Fotohintergrund auch vom Licht her!


Wir im Süden sind schon durch mit dem Weiß  

Aber es kommen noch Bilder, keine Angst, hatte ich ja im Rollenthread versprochen. So viel sei gesagt, ich bin vom Trockenwedeln mehr als begeistert, sowohl von der Rolle als auch von der Rute. Da müssen sich die Trutten warm anziehen.....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2021)

heute nacht wird kräftig nachgeweißt ...








						WetterRadar Deutschland - Regen, Blitze und Wolken live - WetterOnline
					

WetterRadar Deutschland - der interaktive Blick auf das Wettergeschehen in Deutschland und weltweit mit Blitzen, Wolken und Schnee von wetteronline.de




					www.wetteronline.de
				




Immerhin ist sie ja schon mal fertig!


----------



## joey96 (7. Februar 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Müll ja, den Rest Nein. Äste sind Verstecke für die Fische vor Frasfeinden und sind wichtig.



Hier hast du ein Bild aus dem vergangenen Jahr! Dieses Prachtstück konnte dem 1er Mepps nicht widerstehen und biss direkt nach dem Wurf vor den überhängenden Büschen in der Außenkurve. Anschließend bereicherte sie das Abendessen mit der Freundin.

Geangelt werden darf auf einer Strecke von ca 4km. Nicht lang, dafür aber fein. Und ohne andere Angler. Da kann die Seele richtig baumeln.

Ps: Auf dem Bild ist wirklich absoluter Wassertiefststand.


----------



## Andal (8. Februar 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Genau die  Ich habe sie noch aus meiner Jugend und ist noch immer meine Lieblingsrute für den kleinen Bach; super für die kleinen Wobbler & co. Habe schon irgendeinmal geschrieben, dass ich mit dieser Rute das UL Angeln betrieben habe, bevor ich wusste, dass es sowas wie UL überhaupt gibt  Ich habe bei meiner nur den Spitzenring ausgetasucht; die anderen werde ich früher oder später auch müssen, aber der Superkleber hält schon seit Jahren.
> Anhang anzeigen 365962
> Anhang anzeigen 365963
> Anhang anzeigen 365964


Bei solchen Kombos muss ich immer an ein DAM Jahreshefterl denken, wo die ersten Airways vorgestellt wurden. Das kürzeste und leichteste Modell und am durchgebunden Haken nur zuerst ein kleiner Gaze Beutel mit Lachseiern und in Folge ein feister atlantischer Lachs ... keine Ahnung, wie oft ich damals, Anfang der 70er, diese Geschichte verschlungen habe. 


Seele schrieb:


> Wir im Süden sind schon durch mit dem Weiß


Darauf würde ich aber keine Halbe Bier wetten!


----------



## Seele (8. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Darauf würde ich aber keine Halbe Bier wetten!


mit dem gröbsten schon, es wird zwar nochmal extrem kalt aber so viel Schnee kommt nicht mehr. Aktuell ist es auch leicht weiß aber nicht der Rede wert.


----------



## joey96 (8. Februar 2021)

Ich hätte eine Frage an die Allgemeinheit!

Ich bin Student und wohne in Bremen. Der Bach, an dem ich auf Pirsch gehen kann liegt allerdings bei meinen Eltern im Ruhrgebiet.

Kennt jemand einen guten Bach/kleineren Fluss im Bremer Umland? Primär ein Salmonidengewässer (evt auch mit Döbel und Barsch) jedoch weniger mit Hecht, Zander etc.
Auch gerne vereinsgebunden oder auch privat. Ich könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen wieder in einen Fischereiverein einzutreten oder bei privat einen Schein zu erwerben und dort tatkräftig mit anzupacken.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Tobias85 (8. Februar 2021)

joey96 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen guten Bach/kleineren Fluss im Bremer Umland? Primär ein Salmonidengewässer (evt auch mit Döbel und Barsch) jedoch weniger mit Hecht, Zander etc.


Ich weiß nicht genau, wie es da um den Salmonidenbestand steht, aber erkundige dich doch mal nach der Wümme. Ev. kann dir @Wuemmehunter ja was zuzm Salmonidenbestand sagen.


----------



## BaFO (8. Februar 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Genau die  Ich habe sie noch aus meiner Jugend und ist noch immer meine Lieblingsrute für den kleinen Bach; super für die kleinen Wobbler & co. Habe schon irgendeinmal geschrieben, dass ich mit dieser Rute das UL Angeln betrieben habe, bevor ich wusste, dass es sowas wie UL überhaupt gibt  Ich habe bei meiner nur den Spitzenring ausgetasucht; die anderen werde ich früher oder später auch müssen, aber der Superkleber hält schon seit Jahren.
> Anhang anzeigen 365962
> Anhang anzeigen 365963
> Anhang anzeigen 365964


Wunderbar, ja die Rute ist schon klasse, allein die Farbe ist schon der Knaller! 
Aber die weiche Aktion ist für die Forellenangelei auch wirklich passend. 
Ich hab meine mit ner Shakespeare Sigma 035 kombiniert.


----------



## Bilch (1. März 2021)

Gestern war bei mir Ende der Schonzeit für Forellen und schon heute Morgen konnte ich für 3 Stunden zum Wasser gehen. Es war frierend kalt, an den Ringen hat sich Eis gebildet und auch die Forellen haben sich den Temperaturen entsprechend verhalten. Begonnen habe ich mit einem Wobbler und schnell bemerkt, dass die Fische wahrscheinlich noch lethargisch am Boden liegen müssen. Auch mit dem Gummifisch am Chebu-Rig habe ich keinen Biss bekommen und habe dann den Forellenzopf von @Seele angebunden. Das ist der einzige Köder, mit dem ich - langsam gefaulenzt - Bisse bekommen habe, 3 insgesamt, aber bei den trägen Bissen und mit Mono konnte ich leider keinen realisieren. Der Angelausflug endete mit einem Einstieg in das eiskalte Wasser, denn es ist für diesen Forellenzopf noch viel zu früh den Hängertod zu sterben - auch als ich schon zuhause war, hatte ich noch immer Frostgefühl in meinen Händen 

Leider ohne Fisch, aber wenigstens der Köder geretet


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. März 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Das ist der einzige Köder, mit dem ich - langsam gefaulenzt - Bisse bekommen habe, 3 insgesamt, aber bei den trägen Bissen und mit Mono konnte ich leider keinen realisieren.


Ich sag ja, die eine Combo reicht nicht.


----------



## Bilch (1. März 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich sag ja, die eine Combo reicht nicht.


Ich weiss, für das Geflecht ist es noch zu kalt, aber das nächste mal werde ich eine etwas straffere Rute nehmen und eine andere Rolle, bei der ich auf einer Spule eine ziemlich steife und dehnungsarme Mono habe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. März 2021)

Du machst es dir schwer, ganz microkleine Schritte in die richtige Richtung! 

(Wobei, ich habe nichts gegen Mono, ganz im Gegenteil)


----------



## Lajos1 (1. März 2021)

Hallo,

und ich muss noch einen ganzen Monat warten .

Petri Heil 

Lajos


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. März 2021)

Ich auch.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (1. März 2021)

Ich habe leider auch noch etwas über 1 1/2 Monaten...


----------



## Seele (1. März 2021)

Bei mir gab es bei der kurzen Stippvisite in der Mittagspause gleich ne richtige Bombe. Zumindest für das Gewässer ist das schon eine der oberen 10%
War richtig Happy muss ich sagen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. März 2021)

Toller Fisch!
Petri Heil @Seele


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. März 2021)

Petri in die Runde !
Habe heute auch die neue Saison eingeläutet und mit meiner neuen Glas-Eigenbau auch ein paar Forellen überzeugen können. 
Die Rute ist ne 6,7´ und sollte eigentlich #3 sein, lädt aber mit ner #4 perfekt und befördert so auch beschwerte Nymphen mit
nem Rollwurf. Perfekt für meine Bedürfnisse am kleinen Bach.
Das Wasser ist aber echt noch s..kalt.
So long
Steff


----------



## Seele (1. März 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Auch mit dem Gummifisch am Chebu-Rig habe ich keinen Biss bekommen und habe dann den Forellenzopf von @Seele angebunden. Das ist der einzige Köder, mit dem ich - langsam gefaulenzt - Bisse bekommen habe, 3 insgesamt, aber bei den trägen Bissen und mit Mono konnte ich leider keinen realisieren. Der Angelausflug endete mit einem Einstieg in das eiskalte Wasser, denn es ist für diesen Forellenzopf noch viel zu früh den Hängertod zu sterben - auch als ich schon zuhause war, hatte ich noch immer Frostgefühl in meinen Händen


Auf jeden Fall sobald es möglich ist Geflecht nehmen. Ich denke mir aber das lag nicht daran sondern du hast zu früh angeschlagen. Das nächste Mal einfach bisschen warten und beim Biss nicht anschlagen sondern mit der Rute mitgehen, damit der Fisch den Köder richtig nehmen kann. Keine Angst, das ist natürliches Fell, das spuckt er bei weitem nicht so schnell aus wie das Plastikzeug.
Ich hab schon Forellen mit dem Köder abziehen lassen. Die haben sich wieder in ihr Versteck eingestellt und versucht den Zopf zu drehen und zu schlucken. Total irre, aber ich hatte gesehen, dass der Haken außerhalb vom Maul hing, also hätte Anschlagen keinen Sinn gemacht. 




Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Das Wasser ist aber echt noch s..kalt.



Wie Viel Grad hast du denn? Bei mir kommt's Nachmittag schon auf 8 Grad hoch. In der Früh sind's aber Frische 4 Grad.


----------



## Bilch (1. März 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall sobald es möglich ist Geflecht nehmen. Ich denke mir aber das lag nicht daran sondern du hast zu früh angeschlagen. Das nächste Mal einfach bisschen warten und beim Biss nicht anschlagen sondern mit der Rute mitgehen, damit der Fisch den Köder richtig nehmen kann. Keine Angst, das ist natürliches Fell, das spuckt er bei weitem nicht so schnell aus wie das Plastikzeug.
> Ich hab schon Forellen mit dem Köder abziehen lassen. Die haben sich wieder in ihr Versteck eingestellt und versucht den Zopf zu drehen und zu schlucken. Total irre, aber ich hatte gesehen, dass der Haken außerhalb vom Maul hing, also hätte Anschlagen keinen Sinn gemacht.
> 
> 
> ...


Habe überhaupt nicht angeschlagen bzw. zu spät - die Bisse waren so vorsichtig (und durch Mono und weiche Rute schwer erkennbar), dass der Fisch schon weg war, als ich angeschlagen habe.


----------



## Seele (1. März 2021)

Das passiert dann einfach. That's fishing. Aber jetzt weißt du ja wo sie wohnen, ihre Chancen schwinden...


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. März 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Wie Viel Grad hast du denn? Bei mir kommt's Nachmittag schon auf 8 Grad hoch. In der Früh sind's aber Frische 4 Grad.



Hi Seele, 
kann ich Dir als Grad-Wert nicht sagen. Ist auf jeden Fall schnell richtig kalt an den Füssen geworden. Das kenn ich haupstsächlich an Tagen, an denen es Nachtfrost gibt. Die Bachstrecke liegt ausserdem fast komplett im Schatten.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Seele (2. März 2021)

Aber sei doch froh wenn es noch kalt ist, zu warm wird es von selber dann noch. Wohlfühlbereich der Bafo ist unter 18 Grad, beste Wachstemperatur ist um 13 Grad rum.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. März 2021)

Er meint ja im Effekt, dass er eigentlich gerne diese niedrigen 13 Grad hätte! 

(Und nicht nur er.)


----------



## Seele (14. März 2021)

Fischt keiner mehr auf Bafos?


----------



## Skott (14. März 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Fischt keiner mehr auf Bafos?


NRW darf erst ab 16.03.   !!!


----------



## Forelle74 (14. März 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Fischt keiner mehr auf Bafos?


Ich wäre gestern rausgefahren an den Fluss.
Bin aber Krank geworden. 
Kann man leider nicht ändern. 
Viel Glück an alle die ans Wasser kommen. 
Grüße Michi


----------



## Steff-Peff (14. März 2021)

War vorhin für 1,5 h am Wasser. Hatte ein paar Bafos, noch mehr Aussteiger und letztlich ne laufende Nase.
Extrem unangenehm heute, aber zumindest hat es bei meiner Ankunft am Auto zu regnen begonnen. Von
daher ... alles gut  
Schönen Restsonntag noch
Steff


----------



## Mikesch (14. März 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Fischt keiner mehr auf Bafos?


Morgen ist mein persönlicher Saisonbeginn.
Allerdings spielt bei uns das Wetter z. Z. verrückt. Von Sonnenschein bis Schneesturm alles an einem Tag.


----------



## Bilch (14. März 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Fischt keiner mehr auf Bafos?


Letze Woche war ich einen Vormittag paar Stunden Angeln, als Training für die OCC   , konnte eine schöne 40er BaFo fangen.

Eine Frage in die Runde. Die Forelle hat sich kaum gewehrt. Das Wasser ist natürlich noch eiskalt, aber ihr Mund war voll von Fischegeln, habe noch nie so viele bei einem Fisch gesehen, einige bis 5 cm lang und voll mit Blut. Kann es sein, dass der Fisch wegen den Egeln bzw. wegen Blutverlust schon so geschwächt war?


----------



## Seele (14. März 2021)

Fitter macht sie das nicht. Aber die Trutten sind bei Wassertemperaturen unter acht bis zehn Grad doch etwas faul. Das ändert sich aber in 4 bis 5 Wochen, dann sind die wieder top fit.


----------



## Laichzeit (14. März 2021)

Wenn es noch deutlicher gen Gefrierpunkt geht, ziehen sich die Forellen unter ausgewaschene Ufer oder tiefe Gumpen zurück. Dort sind sie dann mehr oder minder regungslos und für die Egel besser erreichbar. Nach starken Kälteperioden ist ein größerer Befall eigentlich ganz normal.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (16. März 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Fischt keiner mehr auf Bafos?


Sers,
Ich gönne der Natur (und damit den Fischen) immer erstmal 3-4 Wochen wärmeres Wetter. Wird also mindestens Mitte April oder Anfang Mai bis ich die Ruten wieder mal schwinge.


----------



## Skott (17. März 2021)

So, seit gestern dürfte ich und nun haben wir doppelten Pegel und entsprechende Brühe und Wasserdruck


----------



## Steff-Peff (17. März 2021)

Hi Wolfgang, 
das ist ärgerlich. Ich wollte eigentlich heute nach der Arbeit ne Stunde Fliegen wässern, aber wir haben nen Tempsturz und Schneeregen. Da bleib ich wohl lieber daheim und seh zu, dass er Kaminofen nicht ausgeht


----------



## Bilch (17. März 2021)

Es geht uns also allen ähnlich, ich war gestern Vormittag zum Wasser, aber es war so windig, dass ich die herrlichsten Schnurbögen beobachten konnte, z.B. als ich einmal gerade aus ausgeworfen habe, ist meine Schnur ca. 20 m nach links geflogen und sich im Totholz verfangen. Ich habe zwar heroisch mit den Elementen gekämpft, musste sich aber trotzdem geschlagen geben.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. März 2021)

Hallo,

eure Probleme hätte ich gern , ich muss noch zwei Wochen warten (Schonzeit).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## jochen68 (17. März 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Sers,
> Ich gönne der Natur (und damit den Fischen) immer erstmal 3-4 Wochen wärmeres Wetter. Wird also mindestens Mitte April oder Anfang Mai bis ich die Ruten wieder mal schwinge.


... da wirken die Fische eventuell auch nicht mehr so schmal ;-)


----------



## trawar (18. März 2021)

Ich war vor zwei Tagen für 3 stunden mal bei uns an der Rur ohne H mit der Fliege unterwegs.
Das war zwar der zweite Ausflug mit der Fliege aber der erste mit verstand und einem PLan.
Bei dem ersten Ausflug hatte ich damals relativ zu beginn einen Rutenbruch und habe dann natürlich abgebrochen.
Habe jetzt versucht mit Nymphe und Bissanzeiger mal was ans Band zu bekommen aber leider ohne erfolg, trotzdem war das mal wieder ein Traum raus zu kommen.


----------



## ado (18. März 2021)

Dann zeig ich euch doch wenigstens Mal eine. Dieses Jahr sind die guten extrem träge und vorsichtig. Aber hin und wieder bleibt auch Mal eine hängen. 
Schöne Grüße aus Südbayern.


----------



## Seele (18. März 2021)

ado schrieb:


> Dann zeig ich euch doch wenigstens Mal eine. Dieses Jahr sind die guten extrem träge und vorsichtig. Aber hin und wieder bleibt auch Mal eine hängen.
> Schöne Grüße aus Südbayern.
> 
> 
> ...



Ja gibt's dich auch noch. Servus, freut mich von dir zu hören. Fettes Petri.


----------



## kridkram (20. März 2021)

Also wir dürfen erst ab Mai auf Forellen los. Kauf mir aber immer noch ne Karte vom VANT in Thüringen, da kann ich schon im April angeln. Hoffentlich gibt es dann nicht wieder die km Begrenzung vom Wohnort!


----------



## Seele (24. März 2021)

Nach längerer Pause bin ich heute nach Feierabend noch für ein paar Würfe ans Wasser. Hast sich gelohnt, gleich am 3. Platz stieg ne richtig Bullige ein. 






Schon krass wenn man sieht was die Gänsesäger und Reiher für Fische packen....


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (24. März 2021)

Petri heil Seele 
Die Kratzer stammen aber ziemlich sicher nicht von der Luftwaffe, die sind sehr häufig bei Fischen die am Laichgeschäft teilnehmen. Passiert auch bei Rangeleien um die Wintereinstände . Sieht man nur nicht ganz so häufig weil kaum wer wirklich alte, mehrfach überwinternde Fische befischen kann. Bei der heutigen Besatzpolitik gibts ja meist nur 3 Wochen Fische in den Gewässern .


----------



## Seele (24. März 2021)

Die hatte am Kopf auch nenn Schuss weg. Die meisten Fische bei mir am Bach haben mittlerweile Bekanntschaft mit Federvieh gemacht, leider. Ich habe auch neulich einen Säger erwischt, der hat mir ne 30er Bafo vor die Füße gekotzt vor dem abfliegen.


----------



## Bilch (27. März 2021)

Heute konnte ich ein paar Stunden am Bach verbringen. Es gab nur sehr wenig Fischkontakt, die Fische sind noch nicht wirklich in Beislaune. An ein paar ruhigen Stellen konnte ich beobachte, wie die Fische auf den angebotenen Wobbler reagieren - manchmal haben sie den Köder ein paar Sekunden verfolg, manchmal aber vollkommen ignoriert. Zuerst habe ich mein Glück zwar mit dem Forellenzopf versucht, habe aber nur Fehlbisse bekommen und deswegen dann auf den Wobbler gewechselt. Mit dem hatte ich einen Aussteiger, wahrscheinlich eine Besatz-ReFo, diese 45er Besatz-ReFo konnte ich aber erfolgreich landen


----------



## Seele (27. März 2021)

Petri Bilch guter Fisch.
Meine Bafo hat sich direkt vor den Füßen beim Landen verschiedet. Schade, war ne richtig Schöne.


----------



## Seele (27. März 2021)

Jungs ihr müsst raus ans Wasser, die Trutten sind gerade richtig am mampfen. 

Ich habe heute genau 1 Wurf gemacht und 1 Bafo gefangen. Naja gefangen ist zu viel gesagt, sie hat sich direkt vor meinen Füßen um einen Ast gewickelt und bis ich reagieren konnte vom Haken geschüttelt. War auch wieder ne anständige mit gut 40cm. Gibt's halt heute Nudeln   

Wie beißen bei euch gerade die Bafos? Bei mir ist ausschließlich eine Methode erfolgreich, welche erfahrt ihr nach der nächste Maus


----------



## DWDW (27. März 2021)

ado schrieb:


> Dann zeig ich euch doch wenigstens Mal eine. Dieses Jahr sind die guten extrem träge und vorsichtig. Aber hin und wieder bleibt auch Mal eine hängen.
> Schöne Grüße aus Südbayern.
> 
> 
> ...


Kannst etwas zur Rute/ Rolle und Schnur sagen? _(Hersteller, Gewicht,Länge, Schnurstärke)_


----------



## Bilch (27. März 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Jungs ihr müsst raus ans Wasser, die Trutten sind gerade richtig am mampfen.
> 
> Ich habe heute genau 1 Wurf gemacht und 1 Bafo gefangen. Naja gefangen ist zu viel gesagt, sie hat sich direkt vor meinen Füßen um einen Ast gewickelt und bis ich reagieren konnte vom Haken geschüttelt. War auch wieder ne anständige mit gut 40cm. Gibt's halt heute Nudeln
> 
> Wie beißen bei euch gerade die Bafos? Bei mir ist ausschließlich eine Methode erfolgreich, welche erfahrt ihr nach der nächste Maus


Glaube, ich weiss, welche Methode das ist 

Ich glaube, dass bei mir die Fehlbisse auf dem Zopf von den wilden Fischen kamen, die noch sehr träge sind, die Besätzten sind wahrscheinlich zu dumm um auf dem Zopf zu reagieren


----------



## Seele (27. März 2021)

Ne Methode, nicht Köder.
Ich bekomme aktuell nur Bisse wenn ich den Köder mit der Strömung führe. Quer und flussauf geht 0,0.


----------



## Bilch (27. März 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Ne Methode, nicht Köder.
> Ich bekomme aktuell nur Bisse wenn ich den Köder mit der Strömung führe. Quer und flussauf geht 0,0.


Oh Mann, dass stimmt, ist mir garnicht aufgefallen, aber ich habe Bisse auf dem Zopf auch nur dann bekommen, wenn ich Stromauf ausgeworfen habe


----------



## ado (27. März 2021)

@ DWDW die Rute ist eine Daiwa Exceler Seatrout, die fische ich mit einer 0,10er geflochtenen aber grundsätzlich mit einer monofilen Spitze. 
Die Rolle ist meine ich eine Shimano müsste ich jetzt aber nachgucken gehen.
Da ich am recht großen Fuss fische brauch ich an vielen Stellen die Wurfweite.

Seele ... Kann deine Beobachtung bestätigen. Hab heute meine Fische auch ausschließlich mit der Strömung gefangen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. März 2021)

ado schrieb:


> @ DWDW die Rute ist eine Daiwa Exceler Seatrout, die fische ich mit einer 0,10er geflochtenen aber grundsätzlich mit einer monofilen Spitze.
> Die Rolle ist meine ich eine Shimano müsste ich jetzt aber nachgucken gehen.


Also ne , das ist keine Shimano, das ist die vom Marketing her passende Rolle zur Rute! 
Gibt in der Klasse aktuell eine hohe Preisdifferenz von ca. 100€ zwischen den beiden Labels.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. März 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Oh Mann, dass stimmt, ist mir garnicht aufgefallen, aber ich habe Bisse auf dem Zopf auch nur dann bekommen, wenn ich Stromauf ausgeworfen habe


Das tippe ich mal auf den Faktor schnelle Köderführung bzw. sehr schnelle Köderführung.
Kann aber anderntags auch anders sein ...

Das ist ein Grund, warum ich zum Spinnfischen zwei sehr gleichartige Rollen mit unterschiedlicher Übersetzung von ca. 1:5 und 1:6 bevorzuge (Range etwa 1:4,6 bis 1:6,2), und das gibt es in der Tat bei einigen Rollenfamilien. Also nicht entweder-oder, sondern einfach beide Rollen.
Wenn man die Spulen einfachst tauschen kann, ist es auch sehr einfach am Wasser direkt machbar mit dem "Wechselgetriebe".


----------



## ado (28. März 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also ne , das ist keine Shimano, das ist die vom Marketing her passende Rolle zur Rute!
> Gibt in der Klasse aktuell eine hohe Preisdifferenz von ca. 100€ zwischen den beiden Labels.


Ich sag ja ich muss nachgucken gehen.
Werde ich aber noch nachreichen was genau es für eine ist.


----------



## ado (28. März 2021)

ado schrieb:


> Ich sag ja ich muss nachgucken gehen.
> Werde ich aber noch nachreichen was genau es für eine ist.


Also es handelt sich um eine Daiwa Revros lt 3000 und nicht um eine Shimano


----------



## Seele (28. März 2021)

Heute ging's für mich besser aus und ich konnte wieder mal eine traumhafte Trutte landen. War mal ganz ohne Forellenzopf los gezogen und habe nur mit dem Koppenstreamer gefischt, nicht dass hier noch einer meint ich kann gar nix anders 
Hätte schlimmer laufen können, aber das Teil fischt sich auch unverschämt gut an der UL-Rute.


----------



## Forelle74 (28. März 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Heute ging's für mich besser aus und ich konnte wieder mal eine traumhafte Trutte landen. War mal ganz ohne Forellenzopf los gezogen und habe nur mit dem Koppenstreamer gefischt, nicht dass hier noch einer meint ich kann gar nix anders
> Hätte schlimmer laufen können, aber das Teil fischt sich auch unverschämt gut an der UL-Rute.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369893
> ...


Sehr schön. 
Petri zu dem tollen Fisch


----------



## Skott (28. März 2021)

PETRI, ein Traumfisch!


----------



## Bilch (28. März 2021)

Toller fisch Seele  Mit dem Streamer habe ich es noch nicht versucht, muss das unbedingt nachholen


----------



## Seele (28. März 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Mit dem Streamer habe ich es noch nicht versucht, muss das unbedingt nachholen



Das glaube ich auch. Macht einfach schon Spaß weil er so hübsch aussieht.


----------



## Lajos1 (29. März 2021)

Hallo,

so, ich habe gerade ein kurzes Trockentraining mit den zwei Fliegenruten absolviert, welche am 1. April zum Einsatz kommen. Es geht noch, ich kanns noch   - immerhin habe ich ein halbes Jahr nicht mehr mit der Fliege gefischt. Bei uns ist da Schonzeit vom 1. Oktober bis 31. März, aber am Donnerstag, da steppt der Bär.
Ich fische da allerdings mit Handicap; ich habe an diesem Tag Geburtstag und das ist der einzige Tag im Jahr, an welchem ich das Handy beim Fischen dabei habe, da ich da doch etliche Anrufe bekomme (letztes Jahr waren es 28) und wenn ich da nicht rangehen würde, könnten Anrufer ja meinen es wäre irgendetwas nicht in Ordnung.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bootsy48 (29. März 2021)

Heute auch mal die erste längere Pirsch gestartet... Leider ohne Fischkontakt. Köder waren Wobbler, Spinner und Spoons.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (29. März 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> .
> Ich fische da allerdings mit Handicap; ich habe an diesem Tag Geburtstag und das ist der einzige Tag im Jahr, an welchem ich das Handy beim Fischen dabei habe, da ich da doch etliche Anrufe bekomme (letztes Jahr waren es 28) und wenn ich da nicht rangehen würde, könnten Anrufer ja meinen es wäre irgendetwas nicht in Ordnung.


Servus,
du warst also so etwas wie ein Aprilscherz für deine Eltern ?! 
Viel Spaß am Donnerstag !
 Ich warte noch ein bissel, hier regt sich erst seit wenigen Tagen neues Leben nach dem langen Winter.


----------



## Bilch (29. März 2021)

Ein sehr schönes Flüschen, Bootsy48


----------



## Seele (29. März 2021)

Bootsy48 schrieb:


> Heute auch mal die erste längere Pirsch gestartet... Leider ohne Fischkontakt. Köder waren Wobbler, Spinner und Spoons.


Immerhin scheint ihr keine Biber zu haben  
Sieht nicht leicht aus das Wasser, wenig Unterstände und ziemliche Badewanne oder?


----------



## Bilch (29. März 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Immerhin scheint ihr keine Biber zu haben
> Sieht nicht leicht aus das Wasser, wenig Unterstände und ziemliche Badewanne oder?


Da lohnt sich mit einem GuFi den Grund zu erforschen. Meine erste Taktik an so einem Flüsschen wäre einen GuFi parallel zum Ufer über dem Grund zu führen


----------



## Seele (29. März 2021)

Im Sommer würde ich auf jeden Fall dort Topwatern. Durch die fehlende Strömung werden die Fische auch von weiter weg auf den Köder aufmerksam.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. März 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Servus,
> du warst also so etwas wie ein Aprilscherz für deine Eltern ?!
> Viel Spaß am Donnerstag !
> Ich warte noch ein bissel, hier regt sich erst seit wenigen Tagen neues Leben nach dem langen Winter.


Hallo,

ich weiss nicht, ob da meine Eltern zeitlich etwas geplant hatten, meine Mutter hatte immerhin am 2. April Geburtstag. Wenn es denn so war, hat die Planung nicht ganz geklappt  .
Ich hoffe mal, dass es am Donnerstag ganz gut läuft, momentan ist es tagsüber ja schon schön warm.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## crisis (30. März 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ... Ich fische da allerdings mit Handicap; ich habe an diesem Tag Geburtstag ...


@ Lajos, bei mir geht es am 1. April auch theoretisch wieder los. Allerdings habe ich noch ein viel größeres Handicap als Du. Meine Frau hat Geburtstag


----------



## Seele (30. März 2021)

crisis schrieb:


> @ Lajos, bei mir geht es am 1. April auch theoretisch wieder los. Allerdings habe ich noch ein viel größeres Handicap als Du. Meine Frau hat Geburtstag


Das kommt immer darauf an in welchem Verhältnis zu deiner Frau stehst


----------



## Lajos1 (30. März 2021)

crisis schrieb:


> @ Lajos, bei mir geht es am 1. April auch theoretisch wieder los. Allerdings habe ich noch ein viel größeres Handicap als Du. Meine Frau hat Geburtstag


Hallo,

ja, manchmal muss man Opfer bringen . Übermorgen früh werden ich durch die Telefoniererei da auch für so 2 Stunden am Wasser "ausfallen" .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bootsy48 (30. März 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ein sehr schönes Flüschen, Bootsy48


Das ist es... Weiter Flußauf gibt es mehr Strukturen und verschiedene Fließgeschwindigkeiten.... Hab in den letzten Jahren viele Schöne Trutten gefangen.... Kommt dieses Jahr auch noch! 
Einfach nur geil bei angenehmen Temperaturen am Wasser zu sein


----------



## trawar (30. März 2021)

Ich war am Sonntag wieder mit der Fliege unterwegs und das war mein zweiter richtiger Angeltag damit und ich habe wieder voll abgeschneidert, abhaken und weiter machen.


----------



## el.Lucio (1. April 2021)

Heute morgen das erste mal am Bach gewesen. Kalt war's und die Trutten waren auch noch am schlafen. Alles durchprobiert, nix ging. Gegen Mittag konnte ich dann doch noch eine schöne 36er überreden. Die darf dann morgen auch auf den Karfreitagsteller.


----------



## Seele (1. April 2021)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Heute morgen das erste mal am Bach gewesen. Kalt war's und die Trutten waren auch noch am schlafen. Alles durchprobiert, nix ging. Gegen Mittag konnte ich dann doch noch eine schöne 36er überreden. Die darf dann morgen auch auf den Karfreitagsteller.
> Anhang anzeigen 370309


Die späteren Tagesstunden sind jetzt definitiv die bessere Zeit. Das Wasser kühlt nachts noch stark ab und erwärmt sich unter Tags wieder. So geht es auch den Trutten, in der früh lethargisch dösen und Mittag/Nachmittag dann den Wanst voll schlagen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (1. April 2021)

Sehr schön @ el. Lucio


----------



## Bilch (1. April 2021)

Petri zu der schönen Forelle el.Lucio


----------



## Seele (5. April 2021)

Unglaublich was momentan abgeht. Ich fange dieses Jahr sehr wenige Fische, aber es war noch keiner unter 40cm lang. Diese adipöse Regenbogen konnte dem Forellenzopf, im tiefen Gumpen, auf knapp 2m, richtig hart am Grund gefischt, nicht widerstehen. Ich weiß nicht wie oft ich diesen Gumpen schon abgewobbelt habe, aber bis man auf Tiefe ist, ist die fängige Phase schon wieder vorbei. Zöpfe und Gummifische sind da ganz klar im Vorteil, weil man viel länger im heißen Bereich fischt.  
Und wie wie schon diskutiert haben, natürlich wieder mit der Strömung geführt  
Der Drill war unvergesslich. 3 Mal hatte sich die Gutste um diverse Bäume gewickelt und nutzte auch sonst die tiefe und später die harte Strömung voll aus. 100m weiter flussab konnte ich aber dann den Drill an der UL-Rute doch für mich entscheiden. Unglaublich, hatte ich doch mehrmals gedacht, dass das 16er Vorfach gleich durch ist oder sogar die Spitze der Rute bricht. 
Das ist mit Sicherheit der dickste Fisch den ich in diesem Gewässer fangen konnte und bringt sicher über 2kg auf die Waage. Eine echter Traumfisch. 

Auf Grund der Schonzeit durfte dieses Prachtexemplar sofort wieder schwimmen und wurde auch gar nicht erst aus seinem Element gehoben. Die Gesundheit des Tieres steht schließlich an oberster Stelle.


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. April 2021)

Petri !

Wieso denn Schonzeit ? - Forelle ist doch offen?!

R.S.


----------



## Seele (5. April 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Petri !
> 
> Wieso denn Schonzeit ? - Forelle ist doch offen?!
> 
> R.S.


Nein, in Bayern bis 15. April geschont. Nur in geschlossenen Gewässern haben Regenbogen bis 28. Februar Schonzeit.


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. April 2021)

Petri - der Zopf passt sogar farblich perfekt zur Forelle 

Pink und vor allem Fluo-Orange sind auf Forelle meine liebsten Schockfarben (wenn ich denn mal welche einsetze je nach Licht/Wassertrübung). Fangen bei mir deutlich besser als Chartreuse & Gelblich-Co.


----------



## Bilch (5. April 2021)

Dickes Petri, @Seele Was für ein Drill!


----------



## fishhawk (5. April 2021)

Hallo,


Seele schrieb:


> Nein, in Bayern bis 15. April geschont.


Bei uns in Franken dürfen die ReBos unabhängig von Maß und Zeit nicht zurückgesetzt werden, wenn sie in  Bachforellengewässern  gefangen werden.  Ebenso ne Reihe andere Fischarten, die den BaFos evtl. nicht zuträglich sein könnten.

Aber das wird halt in den Bezirken unterschiedlich beurteilt.


----------



## Seele (5. April 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Petri - der Zopf passt sogar farblich perfekt zur Forelle
> 
> Pink und vor allem Fluo-Orange sind auf Forelle meine liebsten Schockfarben (wenn ich denn mal welche einsetze je nach Licht/Wassertrübung). Fangen bei mir deutlich besser als Chartreuse & Gelblich-Co.



So ist es. Erstaunlicherweise fange sogar die Schockfarben bei klarem Wasser sehr gut. 


Bilch schrieb:


> Dickes Petri, @Seele Was für ein Drill!


Du sagst es, hab extra auf Maps nachgemessen damit ich keinen Stuss erzähle  



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Bei uns in Franken dürfen die ReBos unabhängig von Maß und Zeit nicht zurückgesetzt werden, wenn sie in  Bachforellengewässern  gefangen werden.  Ebenso ne Reihe andere Fischarten, die den BaFos evtl. nicht zuträglich sein könnten.
> 
> Aber das wird halt in den Bezirken unterschiedlich beurteilt.


Halb so wild bei so einem Traumfisch. Rebos und Bafos können aber recht gut mit bzw. nebeneinander. Haben unterschiedliche Ansprüche an den Standplatz. Natürlich sagen beide zu Gumpen nicht nein, aber die Bafo hält sich dann doch lieber unter Wurzeln oder ausgespülten Ufer auf.


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. April 2021)

Ich greife heute nicht an - leider Starkwind an der Sturmgrenze gerade.

Bockt es mit den leichten Forellenködern nicht wirklich, da wird es mir viel zu unpräzise und stressig beim Werfen zwischen den Dichtbüschen.


----------



## fishhawk (5. April 2021)

Hallo,


PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Pink und vor allem Fluo-Orange sind auf Forelle meine liebsten Schockfarben


Ich kenne eine reihe Fly-only-Gewässer, wo diese "Glow-Bugs" verboten sind. 

In ihrer ursprünglichen Heimat sind die ReBos aber auch ganz wild drauf.  Ist ja Fischrogen nicht unähnlich.

Warum es für die Amerikanerinnen ne bayernweite Schonzeit gibt, hat sich mir noch nie wirklich erschlossen.

Die pflanzen sich m.W. doch eh nur in ganz wenigen Gewässern eigenständig fort und in geschlossenen Gewässern wahrscheinlich gar nicht.
Da wären m.E. gewässerspezifische Lösungen sinnvoller.

In einigen Bundesländern gibt m.W. es für ReBo keine Schonzeit und sogar Besatzverbot für Fließgewässer.


----------



## Laichzeit (5. April 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Warum es für die Amerikanerinnen ne bayernweite Schonzeit gibt, hat sich mir noch nie wirklich erschlossen.


Das Schonmaß für die Rebo und Bachsaiblinge dient dazu, dass im Winter keine Art der Forellenregion befischt werden kann und die Gewässer in dem Falle fürs Angeln zu schließen wären.


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. April 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> In ihrer ursprünglichen Heimat sind die ReBos aber auch ganz wild drauf. Ist ja Fischrogen nicht unähnlich.



Ich fische generell hauptsächlich auf Bafos - Refos sind bei uns eher seltene Früher-Besatz-Überleber. Wenn, dann aber teils ordentliche Brocken. Die Bafos mögen die Schocker bei entsprechenden Bedingungen aber auch sehr gern.



fishhawk schrieb:


> Warum es für die Amerikanerinnen ne bayernweite Schonzeit gibt, hat sich mir noch nie wirklich erschlossen.



Hmmmmm - evtl. werden ansonsten pauschal einfach mal "Forellen" (= Bafo, Refo, Bachsaibling und evtl. auch noch Huchen oder Äsche) unterschiedslos ganzjährig entnommen bzw. "mit-genommen"?

Gibt halt potenziell Leute, die es mit Artunterscheidung evtl. nicht so haben und alles irgendwie Salmonidische zur "Forelle" erklären...



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das Schonmaß für die Rebo und Bachsaiblinge dient dazu, dass im Winter keine Art der Forellenregion befischt werden kann und die Gewässer in dem Falle fürs Angeln zu schließen wären.



Auch gut möglich - potenzielle Laichplatz-Zertrampelung zur Laichzeit kommt halt nicht gerade groovy. Auch ansonsten nicht, aber da dann halt besonders mies.


----------



## fishhawk (5. April 2021)

Hallo,


Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das Schonmaß für die Rebo und Bachsaiblinge dient dazu, dass im Winter keine Art der Forellenregion befischt werden kann


Das Schonmaß ist doch im Winter nicht anders als im sonstigen Jahr.

Ob und  wie in einem Gewässer gefischt werden darf, entscheidet m.W. der Bewirtschafter.

Schonzeit/Schonmaß gilt ja auch in geschlossenen Gewässern  oder in Fließgewässer wo keine anderen Salmoniden vorkommen.  Und die ReBos haben in Bayern ganz andere gesetzliche Schonzeiten als z.B. BaFo oder Huchen.  Kann man ReBo im Oktober/November schlechter mit BaFo verwechseln oder mit Junghuchen im Mai?


PirschHirsch schrieb:


> potenzielle Laichplatz-Zertrampelung zur Laichzeit kommt halt nicht gerade groovy.


Deshalb gibt es bei uns von Schonzeitbeginn der Bachforelle bis zum Schonzeitende der Äsche ein komplettes Angelverbot in den Salmonidenstrecken. Ist nämlich egal, ob der Laichplatzzertrampler auf Forellen oder Äschen oder Aitel oder Rutten etc.  fischt.  Huchen gibt es bei uns nicht.

So wirklich schlüssig ist diese flächendeckende Regelung mit der ReBo-Schonzeit für mich nicht.


----------



## Laichzeit (5. April 2021)

Meinte natürlich die Schonzeit .
Der ursprüngliche Gedanke war, dass man den Bachforellen ihre Ruhe lässt. Die Schonzeit der Refo wurde aber tatsächlich an die Laichzeit angepasst. Die meisten Regenbogenforellen laichen im erst ab Januar/Februar.


----------



## fishhawk (5. April 2021)

Hallo,


Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die meisten Regenbogenforellen laichen im erst ab Januar/Februar.


Kennst Du nen Baggersee in Bayern, wo sich Regenbogenforellen selbst fortpflanzen?

Soll auch für die  meisten Fließgewässer eher die Ausnahme als die Regel sein.

Dazu müssten wohl erstmal fortpflanzungsfähige Fische besetzt werden.

Man muss aber natürlich nicht jede Regelung verstehen, die die Behörden sich einfallen lassen.

Die für unsere fränkischen BaFo-Gewässer kann ich allerdings gut verstehen.


----------



## Seele (9. April 2021)

Oops...! I did it again.








Wünsch euch ein schönes Wochenende und viel Petri Heil. Geht raus ans Wasser, die Forellen fressen sich dumm und dusselig.


----------



## fishhawk (9. April 2021)

Hallo,


Seele schrieb:


> Oops...! I did it again.


Die sieht jetzt aber eindeutig nach Fario aus, also passend zum Titel. :- )


Seele schrieb:


> die Forellen fressen sich dumm und dusselig.


Das haben sie sich m.E. um diese Jahreszeit auch verdient.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. April 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Wünsch euch ein schönes Wochenende und viel Petri Heil. Geht raus ans Wasser, die Forellen fressen sich dumm und dusselig.


Sehr gute Nachricht, ich hoffe die Ersatzforellipriniden an diesem WE auch ...


----------



## Seele (11. April 2021)

Heute gab es wieder eine traumhaft gefärbte Bachforelle. Mir egal ob der Fisch 50cm oder 25cm hat, so muss er auf jeden Fall aussehen. 























Wie war das Wochenende bei euch? Welche Köder oder Methoden stehen bei euch gerade hoch im Kurs?


----------



## crisis (12. April 2021)

Endlich auch die erste Erfolgsmeldung 2021 aus Frankfurt. So eine dunkel gefärbte ist mir hier noch nicht an die Leine gegangen. Schöner Fisch, keine Egel und gut im Futter. Kurz davor hat eine etwa gleich große die Schnur um einen Ast gewickelt und sich kurz vorm Kescher verabschiedet.


----------



## Seele (12. April 2021)

Klasse crisis richtig schöner Fisch.


----------



## Bilch (12. April 2021)

Tolle Fische, Seele und crisis, dickes Petri   

Hoffentlich schaffe ich es diese Woche auch zum Wasser


----------



## Seele (12. April 2021)

Bilch danke dir. 
Ja ich denke die Community wartet schon sehnsüchtig auf deine Monsterforellen. Also schnell raus, sie sind hungrig.


----------



## Bilch (12. April 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Bilch danke dir.
> Ja ich denke die Community wartet schon sehnsüchtig auf deine Monsterforellen. Also schnell raus, sie sind hungrig.


Immer langsam! Du setzt mich ja unter Druck


----------



## Seele (12. April 2021)

Druck macht aus Kohle Diamanten


----------



## Bootsy48 (12. April 2021)

Tolle Fische die ihr da gelandet habt.... Bei mir läuft noch garnichts..... Heute kurzentschlossen 3 Stunden an der Aa ( bei Herford) Spoons, Wobbler und Gufi durchs Wasser tanzen lassen 
Kein Kontakt, keine Fischaktivität ....


----------



## crisis (13. April 2021)

Danke für die Glückwünsche. Jetzt weiß ich wo sie steht und was sie mag.


----------



## ado (14. April 2021)

War gestern Abend nochmal ne Stunde in der Dämmerung. 
Kurz bevor es dunkel war wurden die Fische aktiv.
Gab dann in kurzer Zeit einige Fische. 
Der letzte Biss des Tages kam dann in voller Strömung und riss erstmal kräftig Schnur von der Rolle.
Nach wirklich langem Drill gegen die Strömung kam dann eine ~60cm lange Regenbogenforelle zum Vorschein. 
Aufgrund des langen Drills habe ich dann auf ein Bild verzichtet und den Fisch zurück in die Fluten entlassen.


----------



## Bilch (14. April 2021)

ado schrieb:


> War gestern Abend nochmal ne Stunde in der Dämmerung.
> Kurz bevor es dunkel war wurden die Fische aktiv.
> Gab dann in kurzer Zeit einige Fische.
> Der letzte Biss des Tages kam dann in voller Strömung und riss erstmal kräftig Schnur von der Rolle.
> ...


Dickes Petri 
Ich wünschte mehrere Angler würden so mit den Fischen umgehen und auf Fotos lieber verzichten


----------



## crisis (14. April 2021)

Ich denke man kann durchaus Fotos machen ohne dem Fisch zu schaden. Einige Arten sind weniger sensibel als andere. Wenn ich dann aber sehe, wie manche die Fische mit trockenen Händen anfassen, minutenlang auf ungeeigneten Untergrund legen oder ohne Kescher an der Schnur aus dem Wasser heben dann wirds mir ganz anders.


----------



## Seele (14. April 2021)

Bei dem Thema muss man bisschen aufpassen. Ich weiß die meisten hier wissen es, aber es gibt auch unerfahrenere Angler, drum erwähne ich das nochmal. 

Fische setzt man natürlich nur in der Schonzeit und wenn sie nicht das nötige Entnahmefenster haben zurück. Gerade in der Schonzeit können die Fische aber durch das Laichgeschäft geschwächt sein und nach einem langen Drill leicht abtreiben. Deshalb den Fisch ruhig die Zeit geben die er braucht und in der Strömung halten bis er sich regeneriert. Sie erscheinen einem oft fitter als sie sind, weil er natürlich Angst hat und in sein Versteck zurück will. 
Also immer noch ne Minute oder zwei Zeit nehmen und den Fisch Kopf voran in die LEICHTE Strömung halten. Wenn er dann wieder richtig Kraft entwickelt, los lassen und weiterhin noch beobachten ob er weiterhin stabil bleibt.


----------



## ado (14. April 2021)

Klar kann man von Fischen ein Foto machen - mach ich auch oft genug.

Jeder der mich bissl kennt wird wissen, dass mir die Fische als Tiere sehr am Herzen liegen. Und ich behaupte ganz gut einschätzen zu können was der Fisch noch ab kann und was nicht.
Danke Seele du sprichst mir aus selbiger 
Die Forelle stand beim zurücksetzen etwa 2-3 Minuten in einem etwas ruhigeren Bereich - natürlich gut gestützt von mir - und hat am Anfang wirklich schwer geatmet. 
Einen Fisch in dieser Verfassung für Minuten aus dem Wasser nehmen nur weil jemand ein Foto haben will halte ich für verantwortungslos. Ein wenig wehmütig bin ich allerdings auch - eine Forelle der endfünfziger bis eventuell Anfang sechziger Klasse würde man schon gerne als Erinnerung haben. Meine Entscheidung war aber genau die richtige. 

Zum Thema Fotos noch ne kleinere Bafo vom Wochenende Aus einem anderen Gewässer.


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. April 2021)

Besonders sensibel sind auch untermaßige Kleinforellen - die hakt man idealerweise gleich möglichst sanft im Wasser ab oder versucht Losschütteln-Lassen per Slack Line.

Die vertragen auch überhaupt keinen Druck auf den Körper:

Stärkeres Festhalten des Fisches (z. B. bei Rumfummel-Hakenlösen wg. Drilling-Maulzunagel) kann denen vor allem im Bereich hinter den Kiemen und im Bauchbereich irgendwelche Blutgefäße so zu- bzw. zerquetschen, dass sie hernach erledigt sind - obwohl sie evtl. noch wegschwimmen. Wenn dann auch noch ein längerer Aufenthalt an der Luft hinzukommt, ist für "gequetschte" Minis fast sicher Sense.

Darum am besten gar nicht erst aus dem Wasser heben bzw. möglichst nicht anfassen. Und wenn doch nötig, dann möglichst sanft im (!!) Wasser ohne Rausheben - den Fisch dann nur im Wasser bzw. ausreichend großen Kescher schwimmend möglichst leicht = ohne Druck so mit einer Hand fixieren, dass man mit der anderen den Haken möglichst schnell lösen kann.

Habe ich mir dareinst von jemandem sagen lassen, der sich in puncto Forellen-Biologie und -Anatomie sehr gut auskennt. Seitdem praktiziere ich das nach Möglichkeit immer so.

Und verwende gezielt auf Forelle schon lange keine Drillinge mehr (bin reiner Spinnfischer) - Kukö-EHs mit angeklemmten Widerhaken erleichtern das Ganze ungemein (insbesonder die Slack-Line-Methode). Ich möchte halt möglichst keine kleinen Natur-Nachkömmlinge verheizen.

Mini- und Normalforellen lichte ich auch persönlich so gut wie nie ab, da sehe ich keinen Sinn drin bzw. erachte dies als Zeitverschwendung. Wenn doch mal ein Foto, muss das schon ein persönlicher Ausnahme-Fisch sein (z. B. besonders groß oder besonders schön / irgendwie auffallend kurios).

Wobei mir die Foto-Qualität dann auch völlig latte ist - mir reicht da ein möglichst schneller Handy-Schnappschuss als Erinnerung (die ohnehin größtenteils analog im Kopf verbleibt).


----------



## crisis (15. April 2021)

All dem kann man nur vollumfänglich zustimmen. Es äußern sich wahrscheinlich hier nur die, denen das Wohl des Fisches am Herzen liegt und die wissen, wie man das erhält. Leider muss man nicht allzu viele Threads durchforsten, um Beispiele für 'wie man's nicht macht' zu finden. Einige der Poser reagieren nicht auf vorsichtige Hinweise, so dass bei mir der Verdacht aufkommt, dass es vielen tatsächlich schnuppe ist, was mit dem Fisch nach dem Ich-bin-der- allergrößte-Tierfreund- und release-deshalb-immer passiert.


----------



## Seele (15. April 2021)

crisis schrieb:


> All dem kann man nur vollumfänglich zustimmen. Es äußern sich wahrscheinlich hier nur die, denen das Wohl des Fisches am Herzen liegt und die wissen, wie man das erhält. Leider muss man nicht allzu viele Threads durchforsten, um Beispiele für 'wie man's nicht macht' zu finden. Einige der Poser reagieren nicht auf vorsichtige Hinweise, so dass bei mir der Verdacht aufkommt, dass es vielen tatsächlich schnuppe ist, was mit dem Fisch nach dem Ich-bin-der- allergrößte-Tierfreund- und release-deshalb-immer passiert.



Wenn die mal 3 Monate lang ein Brutboxenprojekt jeden Tag betreuen müssten um ihre Fische zu fangen würde das auch anders aussehen   
Ich musste dieses Jahr teilweise Nachts um 2 die Boxen mit dem Hammer und Pickel von Eis befreien. Und das bei Minus 18 Grad.....


----------



## Krabat_11 (15. April 2021)

So, nach 3 Saisons ohne Bachforellenpirsch soll es Samstag wieder los gehen. Zwar am Oberrhein, also grosser Fluß und wenig Zielfisch, aber es ist echt mal wieder dran. Fischt jemand von Euch auch an solchen Gewässern? Und wie lief es diese Saison?


----------



## Bilch (15. April 2021)

Krabat_11, wünsche Dir viel Petri! Ich habe ein ähnliches Fluss beangelt, war nur paar mal erfolgreich, keine Ahnung, was ich Dir raten könnte, möglichst oft mit verschieden Methoden zu probieren, GuFis jiggen (ja, es kann funktionieren), Wobbler twitchen ...


----------



## Krabat_11 (16. April 2021)

Krabat_11 schrieb:


> So, nach 3 Saisons ohne Bachforellenpirsch soll es Samstag wieder los gehen. Zwar am Oberrhein, also grosser Fluß und wenig Zielfisch.


War kurzentschlossen heute schon los. was soll ich sagen, der Bach war wie tot. Kein Biss kein Nachläufer, kein Zupfer nix in 4h Dauerwerfen mit allem, was die Box hergab. Auch sonst keine Fischaktivität, nicht mal Döbel waren zu sehen. Fische gibt es ganz offensichtlich noch, Reiher und die schwarze Pest waren jedenfalls unterwegs. Wäre kein Fisch da, würden die Banditen sicher woanders rumlungern. Anfang Mai versuche ich es wieder


----------



## Seele (16. April 2021)

Mach doch mal paar Bilder vom Wasser Krabat_11


----------



## Jason (16. April 2021)

Krabat_11 schrieb:


> War kurzentschlossen heute schon los. was soll ich sagen, der Bach war wie tot. Kein Biss kein Nachläufer, kein Zupfer nix in 4h Dauerwerfen mit allem, was die Box hergab. Auch sonst keine Fischaktivität, nicht mal Döbel waren zu sehen. Fische gibt es ganz offensichtlich noch, Reiher und die schwarze Pest waren jedenfalls unterwegs. Wäre kein Fisch da, würden die Banditen sicher woanders rumlungern. Anfang Mai versuche ich es wieder


Das Wasser ist noch sehr kalt, also auch die Fische noch träge. Ich versuche mein Glück am Sonntag.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Krabat_11 (16. April 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Das Wasser ist noch sehr kalt, also auch die Fische noch träge. Ich versuche mein Glück am Sonntag.
> 
> Gruß Jason


9°C waren es etwa heute


----------



## Krabat_11 (16. April 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Mach doch mal paar Bilder vom Wasser Krabat_11





Seele schrieb:


> Mach doch mal paar Bilder vom Wasser Krabat_11


----------



## Krabat_11 (16. April 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Das Wasser ist noch sehr kalt, also auch die Fische noch träge. Ich versuche mein Glück am Sonntag.
> 
> Gruß Jason





Seele schrieb:


> Mach doch mal paar Bilder vom Wasser Krabat_11


Nächstes Mal mache ich mehr Bilder, aber der Bach ist groß, ein "Spot" hat schnell mal die Größe eines Fußballfeldes...


----------



## ado (17. April 2021)

Joa die Größe kenne ich vom Lech. 
Gerade um die Jahreszeit auf freier Strecke konstant Fische zu fangen - da gehört sehr viel Gewässerkenntnis dazu. 

Aber echt cooles Gewässer ... 

Mit Sicherheit auch mit der Chance auf Ausnahmefische.


----------



## Krabat_11 (17. April 2021)

ado schrieb:


> Aber echt cooles Gewässer ...
> 
> Richtig, ich bin gerne dort, obwohl die Autobahn 100m entfernt ist. Auf der anderen Uferseite dann gut 200-300m.
> 
> ...


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. April 2021)

Das sieht ja echt affengeil da aus bei Dir, riecht nach Fettforelle 60+.

Für mich schreit das quasi nach Spinnködern der 10- bis 12-cm-Klasse an ner 50-g-Rute. Das wäre bestimmt ne durchaus (sehr)  zähe Angelei - aber wenn es rappelt, dann wohl potenziell gewaltig.


----------



## Bilch (18. April 2021)

Habe es an so einem Fluß mit allen möglichen Methoden probiert, große Köder können funktionieren, sind aber keine Garantie - das ist Angeln der 1000 Würfe


----------



## Seele (18. April 2021)

Du musst die Fische einfach finden. Also viel Strecke machen und das Wasser beobachten. Wenn die dann nicht frisch gesetzt sind, dann lassen die sich halt auch nicht jedes Mal und mit jedem Köder zum Biss überreden. Nicht alle Forellen sind dumm.


----------



## crisis (19. April 2021)

Gestern Morgens gabs bei uns Idealbedingungen. 13°C Wassertemperatur, leichtes Hochwasser und schön bewölkt bis leichter Regen. Bin schon mit Herzklopfen los, da ich dachte, da geht was, und vielleicht auch die ganz großen Brummer. Hab also meinen besten Bafo-Köder eingehängt und losgelegt. Eine halbe Stunde später - die Ernüchterung! Kaum Fische zu sehen, keine Bisse. Gegen Mittag haben sich dann doch ein paar mittlere Döbel erbarmt und mich entschneidert. Bei solchen Bedingungen war bisher immer mindestens eine Bafo drin. Aber so ist unser Hobby halt, es passiert nie das was man denkt.


----------



## trawar (19. April 2021)

Wir waren Samstag zu zweit an einer strecke von 4km unterwegs, richtig schöner Bach der so kalt war das ich keine 2min mit Nackten Füßen drin stehen konnte als ich mal einen Köder gerettet habe.
Trotzdem waren die Bafos so in Beißlaune das wir zu zweit über 20 Bafos zwischen 30cm bis 45cm gefangen haben.
Alle gingen so extrem auf spoons, das ich gestern abend nochwelche nach bestellt habe.


----------



## Krabat_11 (19. April 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Das sieht ja echt affengeil da aus bei Dir, riecht nach Fettforelle 60+.
> 
> Für mich schreit das quasi nach Spinnködern der 10- bis 12-cm-Klasse an ner 50-g-Rute. Das wäre bestimmt ne durchaus (sehr)  zähe Angelei - aber wenn es rappelt, dann wohl potenziell gewaltig.


mit 3cm Ködern fische ich auch nicht... aber 10? Die paar Forellen dort haben 40+ den Rest haben Kormorane geholt. Gleiches gilt für die Döbel. Nur ist es bei den Forellen echt ärgerlich weil auch in der Größe besetzt wird. Allerdings ohne Entnahmeverbot. Wenn man das Geld schon in die Hand nimmt, sollte man den Fischen auch ein paar Jahre zum Bestandsaufbau geben. Zu allem Überfluss ist Schonmaß in Deutschland 50cm in Frankreich 40cm...


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. April 2021)

Ah ok - für mich roch das Gewässer rein optisch nach Forellen, bei denen 50 cm noch längst nicht die Kapitalen-Grenze sind.

Also teils auch 60 cm+ mit Tendenz zu 70 cm. 

Da habe ich mich dann offenbar fett getäuscht - das sieht für mich so "kapitalen-trächtig" aus da bei Dir.


----------



## Laichzeit (19. April 2021)

Bei einem Gewässer der Größe kann man sich bestimmt an der leichten Seeforellenfischerei orientieren. Eine 40er Forelle packt locker einen schlanken Blinker oder Wobbler in 9-12 cm Länge.


----------



## Krabat_11 (19. April 2021)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Bei einem Gewässer der Größe kann man sich bestimmt an der leichten Seeforellenfischerei orientieren. Eine 40er Forelle packt locker einen schlanken Blinker oder Wobbler in 9-12 cm Länge.


noch 2 solche Kommentare und ich geh mit den Mefoblinkern ans Wasser.... hatte ich noch nicht erwogen. Andererseits, ist es so, dass die 65er Forellen den 6cm Blinker ignorieren, aber gierig den 12er Blinker attackieren?


----------



## Krabat_11 (19. April 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ah ok - für mich roch das Gewässer rein optisch nach Forellen, bei denen 50 cm noch längst nicht die Kapitalen-Grenze sind.
> 
> Also teils auch 60 cm+ mit Tendenz zu 70 cm.
> 
> Da habe ich mich dann offenbar fett getäuscht - das sieht für mich so "kapitalen-trächtig" aus da bei Dir.


Ja, die gibt es wohl auch, habe ich schon von gehört... PB sind allerdings 52, personal low ist grösser 40... also im Oberrhein. Fragt nicht nach den Schneiderstunden, eine pro gelandeten cm etwa... dann muss die Umgebung stimmen, tut sie es ist schön dort und gelegentlich ein Döbel....


----------



## Seele (19. April 2021)

Also 10cm halte ich auch nicht für übertrieben. Hatte auf meinen aller Ersten selbst gebauten Huchenwedler ne 32er Bafo beim ersten Wurf und es war nicht die Letzte...


----------



## Bilch (20. April 2021)

Krabat_11 schrieb:


> noch 2 solche Kommentare und ich geh mit den Mefoblinkern ans Wasser.... hatte ich noch nicht erwogen. Andererseits, ist es so, dass die 65er Forellen den 6cm Blinker ignorieren, aber gierig den 12er Blinker attackieren?


Ich hatte wie gesagt mit allen möglichen Größen Erfolg und eine wirklich feste Regel gibt es da mMn nicht. Aber mit grösseren Ködern wirst Du bestimmt nichts falsch machen, 22er Effzett, MeFo Blinker, 10 cm GuFis usw. haben mir an ähnlichen Gewässern schon schöne Fische gebracht. Ich habe aber bestimmt mindestens 5 Schneidertage pro Fisch


----------



## Krabat_11 (20. April 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich hatte wie gesagt mit allen möglichen Größen Erfolg und eine wirklich feste Regel gibt es da mMn nicht. Aber mit grösseren Ködern wirst Du bestimmt nichts falsch machen, 22er Effzett, MeFo Blinker, 10 cm GuFis usw. haben mir an ähnlichen Gewässern schon schöne Fische gebracht. Ich habe aber bestimmt mindestens 5 Schneidertage pro Fisch


ok, ich bau um. Komme allerdings erst Anfang Mai wieder ans Wasser. Den 1sten Schneidertag hatte ich ja schon, fehlen noch 4, oder so


----------



## crisis (20. April 2021)

Man muss das in Relation sehen. Ich angle im wirklich kleinen Bach und für eine Ü40 Bafo brauche ich 20-30 Angeltage. Die teilweise sehr kleinen Döbel als Beifang taugen nicht immer zum Zeitvertreib. Die kleinen Biester schaffen es bei 8 cm Körperlänge einen 5 cm Forellenwobbler zu ins Maul zu kriegen. Und da soll noch einer sagen nur wie Menschen wären gierig.


----------



## Krabat_11 (21. April 2021)

crisis schrieb:


> Man muss das in Relation sehen. Ich angle im wirklich kleinen Bach und für eine Ü40 Bafo brauche ich 20-30 Angeltage. Die teilweise sehr kleinen Döbel als Beifang taugen nicht immer zum Zeitvertreib. Die kleinen Biester schaffen es bei 8 cm Körperlänge einen 5 cm Forellenwobbler zu ins Maul zu kriegen. Und da soll noch einer sagen nur wie Menschen wären gierig.


Die Döbel sind ähnlich groß wie die Forellen


----------



## Jason (25. April 2021)

Ab heute ist die Saison eröffnet.




Die hier war zwar nicht die Größte, aber die Schönste und schwimmt wieder. Dann gab es noch zwei bessere.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bilch (25. April 2021)

Ich habe seit dem 1.4. "meine" zwei Stauseen beangelt und bin den ganzen Monat lang Schneider gewesen, es gab zwar einige Aussteiger, dabei ist es aber leider auch geblieben. Heute Morgen habe ich aber einen Bach besucht. Angefangen habe ich wie Mr. Bean, beim ersten Wurf ist mein Spinner an einem Ast am anderen Ufer hängen geblieben und der zweite Wurf ist in einer tollen Perücke resultiert, so dass ich einige Meter Schnur wegschneiden und alles wieder neu binden musste. Der Bach wurde offensichtlich vor kurzem besetzt, denn der Dritte Wurf hat mir schon eine Besatz ReFo gebracht. Auch beim nächsten hatte ich einen Biss, der Fisch ist aber ausgestiegen, und mit dem Wurf danach konnte ich wieder eine ReFo landen. Mit den beiden ReFos, 48er und 49er, war mein Tageslimit schon erfüllt und habe die Rute wieder eingepackt. Dann habe ich noch meine Schuhe und Hose ausgezogen, den Bach überquert und meinen Spinner von dem Ast befreit. Mit den beiden Pellet Bomber kann ich mich nicht gerade loben, es war aber trotzdem ein gutes Gefühl nach langer Zeit wieder mal was gefangen zu haben


----------



## crisis (26. April 2021)

@ bilch, Petri, sind doch schöne Fische. Geile Ausrüstung, da kommt 70er Jahre Flair auf!


----------



## Bilch (26. April 2021)

Danke crisis! Ja, die Rute ist aus den 70ern, die Rolle aber noch 10 Jahre älter


----------



## Seele (30. April 2021)

Heute war ein gedecktes "grün" der Schlüssel zum Erfolg. Schnapsklares Wasser, kombiniert mit niedrigem Wasserstand macht die Pirsch auf große Bachforellen in der Regel nicht einfacher. Zahlreiche Nachläufer und zaghafte Bisse bestätigten das. Eine blieb aber dann doch noch kleben. Alles in Allem für einen kurzen Ausflug sehr zufriedenstellend. 
Man kann auf dem Bild wunderbar den Rapala Knoten erkennen mit dem ich sehr viel fische, wie sieht's bei euch aus? Wie knotet ihr eure Forellenköder an?


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. April 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Wie knotet ihr eure Forellenköder an?



Ich fische hauptsächlich Wobbler und hänge die in einen hochwertigen Mini-Snap ein

--> ich wechsle oft den Köder, da ich Stellen zwischen 30 cm und fast 2,50 m Tiefe befische. Somit habe ich für jeden Spot Wobbler mit passender Lauftiefe dabei. Darunter Schwimmer und Sinker, um das Ganze noch weiter zu optimieren.

Es lässt sich halt nicht jede Stelle mit demselben Hardbait optimal befischen - da macht situativ angepasstes Wechseln IMO wirklich großen Sinn. Zumal ich je nach Stelle mal mit, mal gegen die Strömung angele.

Der Rapala-Knoten ist zwar super in puncto Lauffreudigkeit, fällt aber in meinem Fall aus genanntem Grund raus.


----------



## DenizJP (1. Mai 2021)

Werde morgen endlich das erste Mal mit meiner UL-Rute an einen Forellen/Döbel-Bach gehen morgens.

sicherheitshalber nehm ich dabei 2 Rollen mit. einmal ne 1000er Daiwa mit Geflochtener und langem Vorfach drauf. einmal ne 2500er mit ner 3kg Mono.

gefischt wird mit 1-1,8gr Spoons hauptsächlich. Wobbler müsste ich erst umbauen da nur Einzelhaken erlaubt sind.


mal schauen ob was beißt!


EDIT: seh grad, dass morgen Sturmböen bis 40kmh erwartet werden.... kann mir es dann wohl sparen :/


----------



## Fruehling (1. Mai 2021)

Es gibt keine Sturmböen bis 40 km/h...


----------



## DenizJP (1. Mai 2021)

Also Wetter.com sagt Böen bis 43 km/h


----------



## Fruehling (1. Mai 2021)

Alles gut, trotzdem beginnen Sturmböen erst bei 65 km/h.


----------



## DenizJP (1. Mai 2021)

Aso

darunter dann einfach Böen?


----------



## Seele (1. Mai 2021)

Nenn es einfach Wind. 
Und mach dir lieber die Arbeit mit den Wobblern, es gibt glaube wenig schlechtere Köder für Forellen am Bach als Spoons. Zumindest konnte ich auf solche Blinker, ja früher hießen die Blinker, noch nie die Welt fangen. So ein Wobbler ist doch in 1 Minute umgebaut.


----------



## DenizJP (1. Mai 2021)

Kollege der dort angelt angelt nur mit Spoons aka Blinker

alles andere wäre zu schwer was mehr wie 2 Gramm hat

An anderen Bächen nehm ich meine Wobbler natürlich mit


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. Mai 2021)

Hi, 
war heute Vormittag mal los. Leider kein einziger steigender Fisch, daher mussten heute kleine Streamer und Nymphen herhalten. 
Lief auch recht gut. Für ne echte Überraschung sorgte das Pelztier, das plötzlich (aus dem Wald kommend) am Rand des Kanals stand und auch gleich hineinglitt.
Ist ein junger Biber, der scheinbar gerade ein Revier sucht.


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Mai 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> es gibt glaube wenig schlechtere Köder für Forellen am Bach als Spoons. Zumindest konnte ich auf solche Blinker, ja früher hießen die Blinker, noch nie die Welt fangen.



Mit so leichten Blinkern mache ich bei mir keinen Stich, die bekomme ich bei forellenbach-typisch-kurzer Laufstrecke nicht weit genug runter. Und für oberflächennahes bzw. Topwater-Angeln gibt's deutlich Besseres.

Zudem angele ich auf Forelle recht zackig bzw. mit deutlich mehr Kurbel-Speed als z. B. auf Hecht. Das bringt mir erfahrungsgemäß an den meisten Tagen mehr Bisse. So ein Superleicht-Spoon würde da zu oft surfen.

Wenn doch mal Blinker (auf Forelle nicht unbedingt meine Favoriten), brauche ich darum mindestens 4 g - teilweise auch 6 bis 7 g. In tieferen Bereichen mit weniger Strömung mag ich da z. B. gern den Effzett in 6 g. Bei mehr Strömung den Abu Toby in 7 g.

In Grundnähe geht bei mir deutlich mehr als weiter oben - drum wähle ich auch meine Wobbler meist so, dass sie möglichst grundnah laufen (nach Möglichkeit auch mit gelegentlichem Stein-Bouncing, das kommt gut) und nach dem Einschlag bzw. Hintreiben-Lassen möglichst schnell die interessante Fangtiefe erreichen

--> Bach-Spots sind oft nur wenige Meter lang (wenn überhaupt) - eine zu lange Anlaufstrecke ist da meist höchst kontraproduktiv. Das muss JU87en.



DenizJP schrieb:


> alles andere wäre zu schwer was mehr wie 2 Gramm hat



Ist es dort so flach? Klingt irgendwie nach max. 30 cm Wassertiefe oder so.


----------



## Krabat_11 (1. Mai 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Heute war ein gedecktes "grün" der Schlüssel zum Erfolg. Schnapsklares Wasser, kombiniert mit niedrigem Wasserstand macht die Pirsch auf große Bachforellen in der Regel nicht einfacher. Zahlreiche Nachläufer und zaghafte Bisse bestätigten das. Eine blieb aber dann doch noch kleben. Alles in Allem für einen kurzen Ausflug sehr zufriedenstellend.
> Man kann auf dem Bild wunderbar den Rapala Knoten erkennen mit dem ich sehr viel fische, wie sieht's bei euch aus? Wie knotet ihr eure Forellenköder an?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 372781


was ist bei Euch ein kurzer Ausflug? 1h oder 5h?


----------



## Seele (1. Mai 2021)

Krabat_11 schrieb:


> was ist bei Euch ein kurzer Ausflug? 1h oder 5h?


1h ist bei mir kurz. 5h sind dagegen schon ein sehr langer Ausflug, das hab ich selten beim Forellenfischen.


----------



## Forelle74 (1. Mai 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Kollege der dort angelt angelt nur mit Spoons aka Blinker
> 
> alles andere wäre zu schwer was mehr wie 2 Gramm hat
> 
> An anderen Bächen nehm ich meine Wobbler natürlich mit


Spoons sind bei uns auch der schlechteste Bachköder.

Selbst bei 30 cm würd ich Wobbler vorziehen. 
Kleine schwimmende.
Treiben lassen und im bisl tieferen bewegen. 
Oder ziehen sinken lassen im Wechsel.



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> was ist bei Euch ein kurzer Ausflug? 1h oder 5h?


Für ne Stunde rentiert sichs bei mir kaum. 
2-3 h Netto Angelzeit in etwa.


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Mai 2021)

Krabat_11 schrieb:


> was ist bei Euch ein kurzer Ausflug? 1h oder 5h?


Hallo,

kuze Ausflüge zum Angeln mache ich eigentlich nicht. So 5 Stunden ist etwa normal. Ausser im Urlaub, da sind es schon so 10 Stunden am Tag, das betrifft aber dann auch wirklich gute Gewässer im Ausland und das wird dann natürlich auch ausgenützt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Steff-Peff (2. Mai 2021)

Die reine Angelzeit beträgt bei mir in der Regel so 2h. 
Ausnahme sind Tages- und WE-Trips an Tageskartengewässer, da wird dann denn ganzen Tag gefischt. Aber kein Kampffischen, sondern mit Pausen etc. da wir dann meist Gruppen bis vier Flifis sind und uns irgendwo zum Fischen treffen.
Cheers
Steff


----------



## kridkram (2. Mai 2021)

Kurze Trips sind bei mir so 2h fischen, dafür fahr ich dann aber auch bloß 15 -20 min an den Fluss. 
Wenn es wo anders hingeht, fahre ich durchaus auch mal ne gute Stunde. Da fische ich aber auch mindestens einen halben Tag.
Blinker ist für mich auch nur die letzte Wahl. Hab damit auch ne Zeitlang probiert. Es ist ja nicht so das da die Forellen nicht drauf gehen, aber es gibt zuviel Fehlbisse. Es hängt wohl damit zusammen, das das seitliche Ausbrechen des Blinkers zu groß ist, sind halt keine Hechte!
Wenn ich mit der Spinnrute fische, sind kleine schlanke Gummifische oder einschwänzige Twister erste Wahl für mich.
Mal ein Bild von vor 14 Tagen, wo auch der Köder zu sehen ist.


----------



## DenizJP (3. Mai 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Spoons sind bei uns auch der schlechteste Bachköder.
> 
> Selbst bei 30 cm würd ich Wobbler vorziehen.
> Kleine schwimmende.
> ...



Kollege hat von dem Bach gestern Fotos geposted. 5 BaFos in 30min auf Spoon.


zumindest dort scheint die Taktik aufzugehen. Wobbler muss ich schauen - dort sind lediglich Einfachhaken sowie maximal ein Haken an Wobblern erlaubt.

Auch Natürköder ist lediglich Kirsche auf Döbel erlaubt.


----------



## Forelle74 (3. Mai 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Kollege hat von dem Bach gestern Fotos geposted. 5 BaFos in 30min auf Spoon.
> 
> 
> zumindest dort scheint die Taktik aufzugehen. Wobbler muss ich schauen - dort sind lediglich Einfachhaken sowie maximal ein Haken an Wobblern erlaubt.
> ...


Ok,  bei solchen Beschränkungen bau ich halt auf Einzellhaken um.
Warscheinlich ligts bei mir daran das ich Wobblern mehr vertraue weils einfach gut funktioniert.
Spoon  hab ich am Bach ein paar mal probiert. 
Werde halt  nicht warm damit. 
Wir haben am vielen Stellen ordentlich Kraut.
Im Sommer Teilweise 5-10 cm Wassertiefe überm Kraut.





Da komm ich mit Wobbler oder Fliegen besser zurecht. 

Wenn man sich auschließlich auf eine Sache konzentriert ist das bestimmt genauso effektiv.
Einfach probieren.


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. Mai 2021)

Hallo Forelle74,
das Gewässer sieht klasse aus. Ist das ein Kanal ? Mit der Trockenfliege im Sommer sicher ein Hit


----------



## Forelle74 (3. Mai 2021)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hallo Forelle74,
> das Gewässer sieht klasse aus. Ist das ein Kanal ? Mit der Trockenfliege im Sommer sicher ein Hit


Hallo
Ja, Fliegen Fischen macht da richtig Spaß. 
Da geht eigentlich immer was mit Fliege und Co.
Das ist ein kleines Flüsslein(Bach).
Eigentlich recht naturbelassen, dort ist nur ein Stück aufgestaut für ne alte Mühle.
So siehts anderswo aus:













Ich liebe das Gewässer. 
Mit ein bisschen Fingerspitzengefühl geht man da eigentlich selten als Schneider heim.


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. Mai 2021)

Traumhaft !


----------



## Salmonidenangler (3. Mai 2021)

Ich war am Freitag auch das erste Mal für dieses Jahr am Fluss, momentan kommt immer noch Schmelzwasser und gestern hats weiter oben wieder geschneit.
Drei kleine Forellen gabs, davon diese eine Wildform:
	

		
			
		

		
	





Wichtigster Köder ist bei mir ein 2er Spinner von DAM, kommt mit Einzelhaken, Farbe ist dabei egal. Andere Marken mit Einzelhaken konnten mich bisher nicht überzeugen...


----------



## Bilch (3. Mai 2021)

Ich habe zuhause ein Set von s.g. Spoons, die ich mal vor Jahren geschenkt bekommen habe. Ich habe sie an allen möglichen Gewässern ausprobiert und fast nirgendwo habe ich darauf einen Biss bekommen. Funktioniert haben sie nur an einem schmalen Bach (max. 10 m breit, sehr schnell fließend, 30-50 cm tief mit ein paar Gumpen), wo aber auf jeden maßigen Fisch 10 untermaßige kommen. Deswegen war ich an diesem Bach nur zweimal und habe auch nicht vor dort wieder zu angeln, denn ich will einfach nicht riskieren unnötig Fische zu verangeln.

Was aber das Angeln auf Forellen mit anderen Blinkern angeht, konnte ich sie oft erfolgreich einsetzen. Mit ihnen angle ich an größeren Gewässern (Flüsse, Stauseen), wo man aber öfter ohne Fisch nach hause geht als mit einem 

Das sind zwei meiner Lieblingsmodellen (bei den Ködern, die sich gut bewährt haben, bewahre ich immer die Verpackung auf).


Auch der 22er Effzett hat mir schon ein paar schöne Fische gebracht.



Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Ich war am Freitag auch das erste Mal für dieses Jahr am Fluss, momentan kommt immer noch Schmelzwasser und gestern hats weiter oben wieder geschneit.
> Drei kleine Forellen gabs, davon diese eine Wildform:
> 
> 
> ...


Dickes Petri, ein wirklich wunderbarer Fisch  Interessant, dass mit dem Spinner - einer meiner Erfolgsbringer ist nämlich ein silbener 3er Spinner von DAM


----------



## kridkram (3. Mai 2021)

Ich denke das jeder so seine Lieblingsköder hat. Ich benutze beim Spinnen auch gern einen 2er Spinner in schwarz mit gelben Punkten. Der hat mir auch meine bis dato größte Bafo von 60cm beschert. Spinner in Größe 3 gehen nicht so gut, im Hochsommer ist dann die Größe 1 noch besser.
Ich fische auch gerne mit Streamern an der Spinne z.B. mit dem Wooly Bugger.

Da fische ich manchmal.


----------



## Krabat_11 (3. Mai 2021)

So, 2te Session dieses Jahr ist beendet. Was soll ich sagen, Forellen habe ich weder gesehen noch gefangen. Am letzten Spot hatte ich noch den kleinen alten Gufi drauf, mit dem ich es am Grund versuche und siehe da, doch entschneidert. Nach 1 Minute Landgang gingen die 81cm wieder zurück ins Wasser. Es gibt schlechtere Tage ohne Zielfisch ;-)


----------



## crisis (4. Mai 2021)

Petri zum Zander! Ein seltener Vertreter in diesem Thread.


----------



## trawar (4. Mai 2021)

Krabat_11 schrieb:


> So, 2te Session dieses Jahr ist beendet. Was soll ich sagen, Forellen habe ich weder gesehen noch gefangen. Am letzten Spot hatte ich noch den kleinen alten Gufi drauf, mit dem ich es am Grund versuche und siehe da, doch entschneidert. Nach 1 Minute Landgang gingen die 81cm wieder zurück ins Wasser. Es gibt schlechtere Tage ohne Zielfisch ;-)


Was für ein Panzer, Petri zum Traum Zander.


----------



## Krabat_11 (4. Mai 2021)

Jetzt habe ich doch glatt ne Zanderfrage, aber damit gehe ich mal zu den Raubfischen


----------



## jochen68 (4. Mai 2021)

Krabat_11 schrieb:


> So, 2te Session dieses Jahr ist beendet. Was soll ich sagen, Forellen habe ich weder gesehen noch gefangen. Am letzten Spot hatte ich noch den kleinen alten Gufi drauf, mit dem ich es am Grund versuche und siehe da, doch entschneidert. Nach 1 Minute Landgang gingen die 81cm wieder zurück ins Wasser. Es gibt schlechtere Tage ohne Zielfisch ;-)


... hatte auch mal (im Sommer) einen ähnlichen Zander von knapp 9 Pfund beim Äschenfischen auf 14er Goldkopfnymphe an der Fliegenrute. Im Salmonidengewässer (Lenne). Da habe ich während des längeren Drills lange überlegt, was denn da hängen könnte ;-)


----------



## DenizJP (5. Mai 2021)

Ich glaube ich spare mir den Ausflug

von Kollegen erfahren dass die Bachstrecke wo ich hinwollte seit letzter Woche im Akkord beackert wird....

Wenn ich am Wochenende dort bin angel ich an nem leeren Fluss


----------



## Seele (5. Mai 2021)

DenizJP du musst nur anders angeln als die Anderen. Ganz leer wird so ne Strecke nie. Bei uns an den Seen beißt angeblich auch keine Forelle mehr..... Fischt ja auch dort niemand mit der UL und Streamer  Ich kann mich nicht beschweren und habe eigentlich immer meinen Fisch, auch wenn's halt nicht mehr so leicht ist und man etwas Zeit aufwenden muss, aber es ist ja Angeln und nicht Fische holen.


----------



## DenizJP (5. Mai 2021)

klappt UL mit Streamern?

les grad da muss man ein kleines Schrotblei vorschalten wenn man mit herkömmlicher Spinnrute angelt.


----------



## Seele (5. Mai 2021)

Ich hab schwere Streamer bei denen braucht man nix die kann man direkt so hin knüpfen. Ansonsten kannst du ein Schrotblei vorschalten, ist nicht elegant aber funktioniert auch.


----------



## Forelle74 (5. Mai 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> klappt UL mit Streamern?


Das ist sogar eine sehr effektive Methode. 
Mach ich auch gern.
Ich nehm meistens etwas Tungsten Putty.
Da kann man die  Farbe und Form gut anpassen.


----------



## DenizJP (5. Mai 2021)

Nochmal danke an alle die mich ermuntert haben net gleich an meinem Bach es sein zu lassen 

hat sich gelohnt 

tatsächlich stromaufwärts mit Spoon ^^


----------



## DenizJP (6. Mai 2021)

ne Frage hierzu - die BaFos werden bis zu so maximal 40-50cm groß an meinem Bach.

aktuell habe ich eine 1000er Daiwa Ninja LT drauf. Lieber auf ne 2000er upgraden?


----------



## Seele (6. Mai 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> ne Frage hierzu - die BaFos werden bis zu so maximal 40-50cm groß an meinem Bach.
> 
> aktuell habe ich eine 1000er Daiwa Ninja LT drauf. Lieber auf ne 2000er upgraden?



Neee die reicht dicke dafür. Hast ja ne Bremse und wenn die 50er mal flussab möchte dann bist du eh nur Zuschauer, auch mit der 2000er.


----------



## Bilch (6. Mai 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> ne Frage hierzu - die BaFos werden bis zu so maximal 40-50cm groß an meinem Bach.
> 
> aktuell habe ich eine 1000er Daiwa Ninja LT drauf. Lieber auf ne 2000er upgraden?


Der Einzige Unterschied zwischen der 1000er und 2000er ist Spulengröße bzw. Schnureinzug, beide haben 5 kg Bremskraft, was mehr als genug ist.


----------



## kridkram (6. Mai 2021)

Im Normalfall reicht das dicke aus. Meine 60er Bafo hab ich mit ner 1000er Shimano gefangen und 12er geflochtene. Da war die Bremse manchmal überfordert! Hängt auch mit davon ab, wie breit dein Gewässer ist. Bei 2-3 m ist das auch ein ganz anderes handling als bei 10-12m breiten Fluss wie es bei mir war. Da hat der Fisch mehr Platz zum toben.
Aber das sind dann die anglerischen Highlights die man nie vergisst!!!


----------



## kridkram (7. Mai 2021)

Gestern Abend bin ich nochmal los, der Drang war einfach größer trotz Wind und 7 Grad. 
Am Wasser kam ich mir vor, als wäre ich an der Ostsee beim Mefo angeln!
Es gab ne kleine Bafo und einen Anstupser. Um halb 8 kam wieder Regen auf und ich bin wieder los.
Das sind paar Bilder vom " nahen" Fluss. Ich kann da soviel km befischen, je nach Stelle fahr ich da 15 min bis 1h.


----------



## Steff-Peff (7. Mai 2021)

Schickes Gewässer


----------



## Bilch (7. Mai 2021)

kridkram schrieb:


> Gestern Abend bin ich nochmal los, der Drang war einfach größer trotz Wind und 7 Grad.
> Am Wasser kam ich mir vor, als wäre ich an der Ostsee beim Mefo angeln!
> Es gab ne kleine Bafo und einen Anstupser. Um halb 8 kam wieder Regen auf und ich bin wieder los.
> Das sind paar Bilder vom " nahen" Fluss. Ich kann da soviel km befischen, je nach Stelle fahr ich da 15 min bis 1h.


Mir ist es gestern ähnlich gegangen, es war aber noch ein Bisschen kälter und es hat die ganz Zeit geregnet. Das war aber mein einziger freier Vormittag in dieser Woche und das Wetter konnte mich nicht daran hindern angeln zu gehen. Der Luftdruck musste extrem niedrig gewesen sein, denn ich konnte die ganze Zeit schwärmen von Schwalben beobachten, wie sie über dem See nach Insekten jagten. Das sagte mir die Fische sind wahrscheinlich am Grund, habe aber trotzdem zuerst mit einem flach laufenden Wobbler versucht, dann aber auf einen GuFi am Chebu-Rig gewechselt. Den habe ich über dem Boden gezupft und so einen vorsichtigen Biss bekommen, den ich nicht realisieren konnte. Wahrscheinlich hat die Forelle nur in den Schwanz gebissen. Nach einer Stunde war ich nass bis auf die Haut und hatte schon Schmerzen unter den Fingernägeln und bin wieder nach hause gegangen


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Mai 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> ............hat die Forelle nur* in den Schwanz gebissen*. Nach einer Stunde war ich nass bis auf die Haut und* hatte schon Schmerzen....*



Aua ......gute Besserung.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Mai 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aua ......gute Besserung.


was manche auch für Köder benutzen ts ts ts


----------



## Bilch (7. Mai 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aua ......gute Besserung.


Jeder hat seine eigene Obsession


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (7. Mai 2021)

Moin Moin,
ich habe einmal eine Frage an den Kreis der Bachforellenspezialisten. Mein Schwerpunktfisch ist die Meerforelle und die Saison klingt jetzt so langsam aus.
Ich habe immer noch das Bachforellenfischen auf meiner Agenda, aber in Schleswig Holstein sind wir ja nicht so stark mit den Fischen bestückt, wie in den
südlicheren Gefilden der Republik. 
Ich wäre dankbar wenn hier einmal ein Tipp bzw Rat gegeben wird, wo ich das in Schleswig Holstein einmal bzw mehrmals probieren kann.
Auf diesem Weg schon vorab einmal vielen Dank für die Infos.


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. Mai 2021)

Im Großen Plöner sind richtig gute Seeforellen drin, aber das ist dann nicht der Fisch der 1000 Würfe, ich tippe mal auf erheblich mehr. Und die Chance in der Zwischenzeit einen Esox an die Leine zu bekommen ist dafür sehr groß.


----------



## kridkram (7. Mai 2021)

Hallo Mefo59

in Schleswig Holstein kenn ich mich nicht aus und kann somit dir auch keinen Tipp geben. Wenn du aber doch mal paar Tage fürs angeln frei nehmen kannst und willst, könnte ich dir schon paar Flussabschnitte nennen, wo du für moderates Geld gut auf Bafo fischen kannst zB in Thüringen. 
Wäre auch kein Problem sich zu treffen und ich zeig dir bissel was.
Einfach mal melden bei Bedarf.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (7. Mai 2021)

Hallo Kidkram,
das hört sich gut an, ich habe Dich auch schon angeschrieben. Ich bin auch schon dabei im Internet ein bisschen zu lesen bezüglich BachFo in SH und habe bis Dato einige Berichte zur Stör und Treene gelesen. Aber, wie es so mit allen Gewässern ist, da fährst Du ja auch nicht einfach hin und fängst eine Bachforelle, da muss Mann sich schon mit dem Gewässer sehr gut auskennen, na schauen wir mal.
TL


----------



## BaFO (7. Mai 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Hallo Kidkram,
> das hört sich gut an, ich habe Dich auch schon angeschrieben. Ich bin auch schon dabei im Internet ein bisschen zu lesen bezüglich BachFo in SH und habe bis Dato einige Berichte zur Stör und Treene gelesen. Aber, wie es so mit allen Gewässern ist, da fährst Du ja auch nicht einfach hin und fängst eine Bachforelle, da muss Mann sich schon mit dem Gewässer sehr gut auskennen, na schauen wir mal.
> TL


Das wäre auch mein Tipp gewesen, die Treene. 
Da fängt doch der Ovens auch seine Salmoniden. Da ich allerdings im Südwesten wohne, hab ich da leider keine weiteren Tipps parat für den Norden. 
Gruß 
Max


----------



## Steff-Peff (8. Mai 2021)

Heute Nachmittag sind sie endlich wieder gestiegen  
Die erste 2021 auf Trockene, genauer gesagt aufs Oarscherl


----------



## Forelle74 (8. Mai 2021)

P





Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Heute Nachmittag sind sie endlich wieder gestiegen
> Die erste 2021 auf Trockene, genauer gesagt aufs Oarscherl
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 373745


Petri. 
Sehr schön.


----------



## renrök (9. Mai 2021)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Heute Nachmittag sind sie endlich wieder gestiegen
> Die erste 2021 auf Trockene, genauer gesagt aufs Oarscherl
> 
> 
> Sauber, Petri!


----------



## Skott (9. Mai 2021)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Heute Nachmittag sind sie endlich wieder gestiegen
> Die erste 2021 auf Trockene, genauer gesagt aufs Oarscherl
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 373745


Petri Stefan, wunderschöner Fisch!


----------



## Steff-Peff (9. Mai 2021)

Danke Forellek, Jörg und Wolfgang,
hatte danach noch ein paar schöne bis das Steigen mehr oder weniger schlagartig aufgehört hat.
Konnte auch nicht sehen, was gestiegen ist. Vermutlich kleinere Mücken. Aber egal, das größere Muster hat ja trotzdem funktioniert.

Schönen, sonnigen Sonntag all 
Gruß
Steff


----------



## seatrout61 (9. Mai 2021)

Weiß jemand, warum der TE Nordangler hier und sein Bericht auf der HP nicht mehr online ist?


----------



## Seele (9. Mai 2021)

Wünsche allen euren Müttern einen schönen Muttertag. Ich fahr jetzt heim zu meiner


----------



## Bilch (9. Mai 2021)

Steff-Peff und Seele, dickes Petri zu den wunderbaren Fischen


----------



## Steff-Peff (9. Mai 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Steff-Peff und Seele, dickes Petri zu den wunderbaren Fischen


Danke


----------



## Lil Torres (10. Mai 2021)

ein dickes petri an alle erfolgreichen hier. sehr schöne fische die ihr da auf die schuppen gelegt habt, noch dazu wirklich tolle bilder.  ich konnte auch schon ein paar der rotgetupften überlisten, der letzte fisch war sogar ein schöner für die pfanne und durfte mich so mit nach hause begleiten. weiterhin viel erfolg euch allen, auf eine schöne saison.


----------



## crisis (11. Mai 2021)

Ah, der gute Rapala Count Down. Eine der besten Waffen!


----------



## Bilch (11. Mai 2021)

Ich angle u.a. an zwei Stauseen. Das sind extrem schwierige Gewässer und man geht viel häufiger als Schneider nach Hause als mit einem Fisch. Es gab Jahre, da habe ich da das ganze Jahr lang nichts gefangen. Allerdings kannte ich damals nur eine Spinntechnik, einen Spinner auswerfen und einleiern  In den letzten Jahren bin ich viel erfolgreicher, jedoch bin ich heuer seit dem 1.4. Schneider gewesen. Ich habe mich schon zu fragen begonnen, was ich falsch mache - wahrscheinlich nichts, denn wie gesagt, das Gewässer ist schwierig und es gab immerhin einige Aussteiger. Aber nach fast eineinhalb Monaten wurde ich heute endlich entschneidert - von dieser wunderschönen 52er Bachforelle


----------



## Skott (11. Mai 2021)

PETRI, ein ganz toller Fisch!


----------



## crisis (12. Mai 2021)

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri! Wieder eine geile Kombo. Hast Du auf der Quick eine Geflochtene? Was ist denn die Rute für ein Fabrikat?


----------



## Bilch (12. Mai 2021)

crisis schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein dickes Petri! Wieder eine geile Kombo. Hast Du auf der Quick eine Geflochtene? Was ist denn die Rute für ein Fabrikat?


Nee, überhaupt nich, eine ganz herkömmliche Mono. Keine Ahnung, was das für eine Rute ist, ist keine Aufschrift und kein Aufkleber drauf, eigentlich nichts besonderes, eine 0815 hohlglas Telerute, vielleicht aus den 70ern, habe sie von dem Sohn eines Anglers gekauft.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Mai 2021)

crisis schrieb:


> Was ist denn die Rute für ein Fabrikat?


steht doch drauf, OCC 2021


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. Mai 2021)

@ Bilch, ein kleiner Tipp:

Rollen jeglicher Art am besten niemals direkt auf sandigem Boden ablegen - andernfalls kann es buchstäblich zu Sand im Getriebe (und entsprechend miesen Innenschäden) kommen.

Da reichen schon feine Partikel, die sich durch irgendwelche Ritzen einschleichen (z. B. auf der Rotor-Rückseite etc.).


----------



## Bilch (12. Mai 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> @ Bilch, ein kleiner Tipp:
> 
> Rollen jeglicher Art am besten niemals direkt auf sandigem Boden ablegen - andernfalls kann es buchstäblich zu Sand im Getriebe (und entsprechend miesen Innenschäden) kommen.
> 
> Da reichen schon feine Partikel, die sich durch irgendwelche Ritzen einschleichen (z. B. auf der Rotor-Rückseite etc.).


Hast recht, aber so eine alte Quick ist diesbezüglich nicht so empfindlich


----------



## kridkram (13. Mai 2021)

Bei uns regnet es seit gestern 20 Uhr durchgehend. Forellen angeln ist da wohl nix dieses WE.
Sobald das Wetter es möglich macht, probier ich es auf Aal.
Wie ist es bei euch?


----------



## Seele (13. Mai 2021)

Haben auch sehr hohen Wasserstand. Die letzte Zeit beißen eh vornehmlich nur Regenbogen. Die erste gute Zeit auf Bafos ist bereits leider wieder vorbei.


----------



## Bilch (21. Mai 2021)

Heute Abend war das erste Mal in dieser Woche, dass ich Zeit zum Angeln hatte und es außerdem auch nicht geregnet hat. Als ich zum Flüsschen angekommen bin und das Wasser gesehen habe, habe ich aber nicht mehr viel Hoffnung gehabt - wegen dem Regen in den letzten Tagen war das Wasser total trüb, der Wasserstand fast einen halben Meter höher als normalerweise und die Strömung entsprechend stärker. Ich habe die Fische am Grund erwartet und darum fast die ganze Zeit mit GuFis und dem Forellenzopf probiert - aber der Erfolg blieb aus. Bei Dämmerung, als ich nur noch ein paar Würfe vor mir hatte, habe ich auf einen Spinner gewechselt. Und schon beim ersten Wurf wurde die Rute total krumm. Eine große Regenbognerin nahm den Spinner und obwohl es ein Besatzfisch war, musste ich mich ganz schön bemühen bei der starken Strömung die 53er ReFo sicher landen zu können


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (22. Mai 2021)

Servus,
war gestern auch mal draußen, Fliegenfischen war unmöglich wegen des starken Windes, deshalb UL mit Streamern.
Lief dann besser als ich vorher vermutet hätte, der beste Fisch (geschätzt) knapp 40, was schon respektabel für das Bächlein ist.
Schleppen alle noch ein paar Egel mit herum und sind recht schlank, deshalb schwimmt auch alles wieder.

Musste am Ende noch nen schweren Nassauer kassieren, aber dafür gabs dann auch einen hübschen Regenbogen.


----------



## Seele (23. Mai 2021)

Man merkt deutlich die Bafofänge gehen auch im Board zurück. Die schauen Gesellen wissen genau was einen Haken hat und was nicht. Jetzt sind penibel genaue Würfe und beste Köderführung wichtig, dann trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen.  
Wenn man dann eine der Torpedos gehakt hat, geht's richtig rund an der Rute. Massive Kopfschläge gefolgt von krasse Fluchten lassen längst nicht jede Forelle über den Kescher gleiten. 
Eine richtig interessante Zeit auf jeden Fall.

Bleibt dran und allseits Petri Heil.


----------



## Skott (23. Mai 2021)

Tolles Foto Seele !


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. Mai 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Man merkt deutlich die Bafofänge gehen auch im Board zurück.



Hi Seele, 
ich fange nach wie vor meine Fische, aber irgendwann wiederholen sich (zumindest bei mir) die Geschichte und die Bilder  
Dann lese ich lieber, was die anderen so an Land holen.
Cheers, schöne Pfingsten all 
Steff


----------



## Seele (23. Mai 2021)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> ich fange nach wie vor meine Fische


Du weißt ja auch bestens wie es geht  
Ich fange auch meine Fische, aber bedeutend mehr Regenbogen als Bafos jetzt und der Durchschnitt ist auch gesunken. 

So sieht das aktuell bei mir aus....


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Mai 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> So sieht das aktuell bei mir aus....


schwierig zu befischen


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (23. Mai 2021)

Sers, Seele
Ich seh das ähnlich wie Steff-Peff, vllt. hat nicht jeder Bock seine Fänge in diesem, mittlerweile völlig verwässertem Thread, zu posten.

Davon abgesehen, es gibt es in diesem Jahr in vielen Gegenden eine ziemlich ungewöhliche Wetter und Gewässersituation. Bei uns hängt das Wetter mittlerweile ca. 4 Wochen hinten dran, d.h. es herrscht Nahrungsmangel.  In Verbindung mit dem schweren Hochwasser im Spätwinter und dem hohen Wasserstand, bringt das starke Veränderungen der Standplätze. Und das wiederum verstärkt das Gerangel um die wenigen guten Plätze. Alles in allem, keine gute Situation und bestimmt an vielen Gewässern ähnlich.
Egal ob auf Bachforelle oder Äsche, ich musste bei meinen wenigen Angelsessions in diesem Jahr ziemlich viel Suchen und herum probieren um etwas zu fangen. Das ist sicher an vielen Gewässern so.

Auch von mir allen schöne Pfingsten und gute Fänge


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. Mai 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Du weißt ja auch bestens wie es geht
> Ich fange auch meine Fische, aber bedeutend mehr Regenbogen als Bafos jetzt und der Durchschnitt ist auch gesunken.
> 
> So sieht das aktuell bei mir aus....
> Anhang anzeigen 375060


Der Bewuchs ist ja Wahnsinn. So was kenne ich vom Spätsommer, aber jetzt schon 




Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Sers, Seele
> Ich seh das ähnlich wie Steff-Peff, vllt. hat nicht jeder Bock seine Fänge in diesem, mittlerweile völlig verwässertem Thread, zu posten.


Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich finde den Thread gut und lese fleissig mit. Habe halt nur aktuell nix Sinnvolles beizutragen.


----------



## Seele (23. Mai 2021)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich finde den Thread gut und lese fleissig mit. Habe halt nur aktuell nix Sinnvolles beizutragen.


Ich glaube so hat es Hanjupp-0815 auch nicht gemeint. Ist immerhin einer der am besten noch laufenden Threads im Anglerboard und einer der Wenigen mit vielen Bildern. Ich find ihn super. Gerade wenn Bilch dann immer wieder eine Granate aus dem Wasser katapultiert. Krasser Durchschnitt. 


Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Der Bewuchs ist ja Wahnsinn. So was kenne ich vom Spätsommer, aber jetzt schon


Ist natürlich nicht überall so, aber das Kraut nimmt die letzten Jahre deutlich zu. Mir macht das riesen Spaß aus den Lücken die Pralinen raus zu pflücken.


----------



## ralle (23. Mai 2021)

War gestern auch mal los- nix aber rein gar nix !!


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (23. Mai 2021)

Würde auch gerne. Einigermassen beangelbar bei einem Pegelstand um die 40cm. Das auf und ab geht jetzt schon tagelang.


----------



## Forelle74 (23. Mai 2021)

Habs heuer leider noch nicht an den Forellen Bach geschaft.
Kommt noch


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (24. Mai 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Ich glaube so hat es Hanjupp-0815 auch nicht gemeint. Ist immerhin einer der am besten noch laufenden Threads im Anglerboard und einer der Wenigen mit vielen Bildern. Ich find ihn super. Gerade wenn Bilch dann immer wieder eine Granate aus dem Wasser katapultiert. Krasser Durchschnitt.
> 
> Ist natürlich nicht überall so, aber das Kraut nimmt die letzten Jahre deutlich zu. Mir macht das riesen Spaß aus den Lücken die Pralinen raus zu pflücken.


Ich beziehe das natürlich nicht auf einzelne Personen.
Bin da einfach von mir ausgegangen weil mich die, immer wiederkehrenden Geräte- , Methoden- und Gewässerdiskusionen hier drin ein bissel genervt haben. Vllt. sehe ich das aber auch zu eng.


----------



## Steff-Peff (24. Mai 2021)

Ich hatte es auch nicht auf Personen bezogen, schon gar nicht auf Hanjupp, dessen Beiträge ich immer gerne lese. 
Nun aber zurück zum Threadthema


----------



## Seele (24. Mai 2021)

Hätte ja gerne nen wundervollen Nachwuchs gepostet, aber von den 4 die kleben blieben könnte ich stolze 0 Stück landen und der Opa der nenn Wobbler direkt an der Oberfläche attackierte war etwas zu stürmisch. 
Tja, eindeutiger Sieg für die Trutten.


----------



## Steff-Peff (28. Mai 2021)

So schnell geht´s und man hat doch mal wieder was neues beizutragen. Nach nem Tag im Homeoffice und anschliessendem Rasen mähen bin ich noch ans Wasser.
Habe auch trotz des trüben Wassers gut auf Trockene gefangen, aber der letzte Fisch (direkt am Parkplatz) hat mich doch sehr erstaunt. War ne kleine Bafo, vllt 22cm, die sich mein Oarscherl geschnappt hat. Das wäre noch nichts Besonderes gewesen, aber sie war noch dabei ein Beutefischchen zu schlucken. So was Gieriges hatte ich definitiv noch nie .
Cheers
Steff


----------



## Seele (28. Mai 2021)

Aha Steff-Peff fischt also mit lebendigen Köfi, so so   

Fettes Petri, hatte wohl richtig Hunger die Hübsche.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (29. Mai 2021)

Petri Steff,
war ne Koppe, und (ziemlich sicher) nicht beim Verschlucken sondern eher umgekehrt . Wenn man genau hin schaut, sieht man das die schon leicht angedaut ist.
 Soll ja vorkommen, daß man bei großer Anstrengung schweres Essen los werden möchte .


----------



## Seele (30. Mai 2021)

Mit der Fliege kann ichs auch noch. Bis auf eine schöne fette Bafo war zwar alles aus der Kinderstube, aber das freut mich umso mehr, denn das sind eigens aus dem Ei nach gezogene Fische. Somit 100% wild, 100% geil. Es kommt also nicht immer auf die Größe der Fische an.


----------



## NaabMäx (30. Mai 2021)

Seele, setzt ihr noch Regenbogen?


----------



## Seele (30. Mai 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Seele, setzt ihr noch Regenbogen?


Nur einen ganz kleinen Teil Eimaterial, mehr als Versuch. Die kommen jetzt alle von oben runter.


----------



## Jason (6. Juni 2021)

Ich war heute auch auf der Pirsch. 2 Kleine in dieser Größe und eine 28er gab es.




Es ist eine Freude, wenn die Kleinen in unserem Flüsschen eine Chance zum heranwachsen haben.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bilch (7. Juni 2021)

Heute Vormittag konnte ich es auch zum Fluss schaffen - und wurde mit einer wunderschönen 54 er ReFo beschenkt, muss aber gestehen, dass ich sie vor der Schwanzflosse gehakt habe. Der Drill war phänomenal, der Fish hatte wirklich Kraft und es gab Momente, als ich nicht sicher war, ob ich sie landen werde; sie hat ein paar wirklich kraftvolle Fluchtversuche in die ins Wasser hängende Ässte und gefallenen Bäume unternommen, zweimal konnte ich sie nicht aufhalten, aber zum Glück hat sich die Schnur nicht um einen Ast gewickelt ...  Ist zwar ein Besatzfisch (ein Bisschen deformierte Schwanzflosse), aber definitiv nicht von heuer, wahrscheinlich hat sie sogar schon seit ein paar Jahren im Fluss geschwommen (das Fleisch ist sehr hell, die frischbesetzten haben nämlich rötliches Fleisch)


----------



## Verstrahlt (7. Juni 2021)

@ Bilch was isn das fürn Köder auf dem Bild ?


----------



## Bilch (7. Juni 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> @ Bilch was isn das fürn Köder auf dem Bild ?











						Tasmanischer Teufel/Tasmanian Devil
					

Der Tasmanische Teufel (bzw. Tasmanian Devil, oft Tassie Devil genannt) ist einer in den 70ern Jahren in Australien erfundene Köder und ist in Australien und Neuseeland angeblich der Nr. 1 Köder für Forellen. Auch in den Vereinigten Staaten ist der Köder sehr beliebt, wo man ihn auf Forellen...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Verstrahlt (7. Juni 2021)

Top  sowas hab ich noch nicht... erstmal bestellen


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (7. Juni 2021)

Das ist der Taschmanische Teufel, meine kommen nächste Woche


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (7. Juni 2021)

Jo, gibt es bei Amazon


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Juni 2021)

Hallo,

ich bin momentan in Österreich zwecks Angeln von Forellen etc. und sei drei Tagen verarschen mich da die Fische. Es ist nicht so, dass ich nichts fange, aber die beissen meist so lahmarschig, da bekommt man die Hälfte der Bisse erstmal gar nicht mit. Dass Großforellen, so ab 60 cm mitunter so beissen ist klar, aber hier rede ich von 35- 45cm Forellen, also die typischen Portionsforellen. Das Gewässer befische ich schon lange, aber so viele Aussteiger bzw. Nichteinsteiger hatte ich da noch nie und vor allem keine drei Tage hintereinander und zum Schluss heute zeigte mir ein ca. 50cm Bachsaibling auch den Stinkefinger . Ich bin im Laufe des Tages von der Nymphe schon auf Streamer umgestiegen - das Beissverhalten blieb gleich. Einzig die Zwerglein, so um 25 cm, die gehen richtig zur Sache.
Wasserstand passt in etwa und die Wassertemperatur hat um die 10 Grad, was eigentlich hier günstig ist. Musterwechsel bringt auch kaum etwas, ich habe noch kein Muster gefunden, das so richtig scharf genommen wird.
Dazu kommt, dass ich momentan auch der einzige Angler hier bin, das Gewässer wird allgemein sehr schwach befischt, und  20 Forellen am Tag sind da normalerweise schon drin, aber momentan die knappe Hälfte, bestenfalls.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Seele (7. Juni 2021)

Gibt so Phasen. Würde mir da keinen Kopf machen. Hast schon Mal andere Zeiten versucht oder fischt du den ganzen Tag durch? Oder Mal ne trockene durch den Oberflächenfilm driften lassen, manchmal macht sie das ziemlich wuschig.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Juni 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Gibt so Phasen. Würde mir da keinen Kopf machen. Hast schon Mal andere Zeiten versucht oder fischt du den ganzen Tag durch? Oder Mal ne trockene durch den Oberflächenfilm driften lassen, manchmal macht sie das ziemlich wuschig.


Hallo,

schon klar und wenn das mal einen Tag oder von mir aus auch an zweien gewesen wäre. Sie nehmen ja und bleiben aber meist erstmal stehen, oder sie stoßen den Köder nur an (österreichisch ein Hinstösser), gut das ist früher auch schon immer wieder passiert. Heute passierte es dreimal dass ich dachte, die Nymphe hätte sich am Boden verhängt und als ich etwas anzog, kam der Fisch mit hoch, drehte sich und weg war er. Aber ich habe mittlerweile etliche auf meiner Fahndungsliste und ich weiss genau, wo die Burschen sind . Das mit der Tockenen könnte ich mal probieren, obwohl hier die Trockenen nicht gerade favoritisiert sind, vor allem nicht während des Tages.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Seele (8. Juni 2021)

Das sind meiner Meinung nach auch reine Aggressionsbisse auf die Trockene. Fressen wollen die Fische nicht unbedingt, aber es löst einfach einen Beissreflex aus. 
Versuch mal ne andere Hakenform, nadelscharf. Wenn die Fische die Fliege schon im Maul haben, fehlt eigentlich nur noch ein anpicken bis du den Anschlag setzt. Meist reicht da die Strömung schon aus. 
Und natürlich noch konzentrierter Fischen. Das kann anstrengend sein und irgendwann öde werden, aber ist halt das A & O bei vorsichtigen Bissen. 

Aber wenn du schon in Österreich bist, mach doch ein paar Aufnahmen, die Gewässer sind meist ja traumhaft schön. Wo bist du denn genau?


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Juni 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Aber wenn du schon in Österreich bist, mach doch ein paar Aufnahmen, die Gewässer sind meist ja traumhaft schön. Wo bist du denn genau?


Hallo,

ich bin an der Ysper. Das ist ein kleiner Fluß/großer Bach welcher vom südlichen Waldviertel (Mittelgebirgsgewässer) etwa 6-7 Kilometer oberhalb von den Ortschaften Persenbeug/Ybbs, von Norden her kommend, in die Donau mündet. Das Gewässer ist sehr schwach befischt (ist halt kein gutes Trockenfliegengewässer; meine Ambitionen hierzu lebe ich hauptsächlich in Slowenien aus) und auch nicht unbedingt leicht, aber mit Nymphe oder auch Nassfliege und gelegentlich Streamer läuft da schon Einiges. Normal kann man schon mit so 20 Fischen am Tag rechnen, 10 davon 20-30 cm und 10 so 30-40 cm  (in etwa) und ab und zu auch mal eine bis 45cm und bei großem Glück auch mal darüber.
Heute lief es ewas besser den 50er? Bachsaibling von gestern konnte ich heute fangen, er hatte 48cm, also schon ein guter, außerdem kam noch eine 45er Bachforelle dazu und so 10 kleinere.
Schön ist halt, dass ich der einzige Fischer momentan bin und vorher, hat mir die Kartenausgabestelle gesagt, wurden heuer nur zwei (!) Tageskarten verkauft.
Möglicherweise hat der Pächter selbst noch ein-zweimal mal gefischt, aber das wars dann schon. Ist halt oft Indianerfischen angesagt. Das Revier ist 9 Kilometer lang und die Wochenkarte kostet 190 Euro plus 15 Euro für die niederösterreichische Gastkarte (entspricht unserem Fischereischein).
Man darf sich nicht vor Schlangen fürchten, denn davon kann man schon am Tag, bei Glück, einige sehen. Heute langte ich fast auf eine sehr stattliche Äskulapnatter, welche aber vermutlich genauso erschrocken war als ich, da sie erstmal in Drohstellung ging, bevor wir uns dann beide voneinander entfernten. Außerdem gibt es noch Würfelnattern, Ringelnattern, Würgenattern und sehr vereinzelt Kreuzottern und Hornottern (jeweils zweimal gesehen) die beiden letzten sind giftig.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Seele (8. Juni 2021)

Hört sich genau nach meinem Geschmack an. Gut, Schlangen bräuchte es jetzt nicht, aber besser als Zecken. 

Wünsch dir weiter viel Petri Heil und wie schon erwähnt, darfst gerne ein paar Bilder knipsen, auch von Schlangen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (8. Juni 2021)

Hi Lajos,
dann noch viel Spaß und ne stramme Leine 
Ich werde am WE mit Flifi-Kumpels in Thüringen an der Ilm und der Gera unterwegs sein. 
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Seele (8. Juni 2021)

Schon recht, geht ruhig alle Fische fangen und ich kann der braunen Brühe zuschauen....


----------



## Steff-Peff (8. Juni 2021)

Aktuell soll die Ilm auch unbefischbar sein, aber wir haben noch ein paar Tage ... die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Juni 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Hört sich genau nach meinem Geschmack an. Gut, Schlangen bräuchte es jetzt nicht, aber besser als Zecken.
> 
> Wünsch dir weiter viel Petri Heil und wie schon erwähnt, darfst gerne ein paar Bilder knipsen, auch von Schlangen.



Hallo,

Zeckenfreiheit kann ich nicht garantieren. Mit dem Fotografieren, das habe ich am Wasser schon vor über 20 Jahren eingestellt, noch zu Zeiten der alten Fotoapparate.
Ich hatte rund 80 Bilder von Forellen von 50 cm aufwärts bis 84 cm, so dass ich mir sagte, was will ich mit noch mehr Bildern und habe dann darauf verzichtet.
Allerdings für die Äskulapnatter heute, da hätte mich schon ein Foto gejuckt. Allerdings hätte die mir wahrscheinlich nicht soviel Zeit gelassen sie in der Drohstellung (war schon imposant, das Tier war über 1,5 Meter lang) zu knipsen. Daheim hab ich eines, da frisst eine Würfelnatter gerade eine Bachforelle von etwa 30 cm.  Als ich das damals entdecke war ich nur etwa 200 Meter vom Auto entfernt und ich ging schnell zurück, holte den Fotoapparat (schon ein digitaler) und fotografierte das Ganze. Schlangen fressen sehr langsam .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## bobbl (8. Juni 2021)

Lajos1  ich wünsche ganz viel Petri heil bei der Forellenjagd. Das mit den Schlangen klingt für mich super, hatte vor zwei Jahren mal das große Glück eine beim Verspeisen eines Fisches beobachten zu dürfen. 
Den hat sie sich damals entspannt unter nem Stein geschnappt und auf meinem Stiefel reingewürgt. Kam mir ein bisschen wie Steve Irwin vor.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (9. Juni 2021)

Servus,
Ich hatte heute einen richtig unterhaltsamen Abend.
 Dabei fing das gar nicht so lustig an. Hatte mir die einzigen 3  Stellen im oberen Teil unserer Strecke vorgenommen wo man mit der Trockenfliege halbwegs zurecht kommt. An der Ersten angekommen, fing es erstmal an zu regnen . Dann hatte ich beim zweiten gehakten Fisch einen Vorfachbruch, k.A. warum und auf dem Weg zur nächsten brauchbaren Stelle musste ich fest stellen, das ich meinen Rucksack an Platz Nr. 1 liegen gelassen hatte...
Vllt. hatte es aber auch was Gutes das ich schon viel Zeit vergeudet hatte. An Platz Nr 2 teilt sich der Bach in zwei Arme, ist oberhalb der Teilung mal etwas breiter und auf knapp 20 m langsam fließend mit einer tief ausgespülten Rinne auf der linken Seite.
Die erste Bachforelle hatte ich mit dem dritten Wurf, dann kam ne kleine Pause. Am linken Ufer, direkt unter dem einzigen Ast der linksseitig überm Wasser hing, begann dann ein Fisch zu steigen. Total regelmässig, immer auf demselben halben qm, auch durch zu hart aufgesetzte Würfe nicht nachhaltig zu vergrämen. Kleine Pause, und da steigt sie wieder...Äsche klar, und bestimmt keine Schlechte wenn sie diesen Platz gegen die Bafos behaupten kann. 20 Würfe, null Reaktion, Fliege wechseln ?, nee 5 Würfe gehen noch . 25, 30 Würfe mittlerweile und schwups, da kommt der Take ! Anhieb, erste Flucht bachaufwärts, ich bremse sie ein, die zweite Flucht geht bachabwärts an mir vorbei, in die starke Strömung des Seitenarms. Shit, nun heisst es aufpassen, das muß die 45+ Äsche sein. Hab sie dann vorsichtig aus dem Seitenarm heraus bugsiert, nach wie vor kein Sprung, kein Rollen, der Fisch versucht einfach unten zu bleiben. Als ich sie das erste Mal schemenhaft sehen kann, kommen erste Zweifel. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, es ist eine Bachforelle ca. 40. Im ersten Augenblick etwas Enttäuschung, aber dann überwiegt doch die Freude weil es doch auch lang her ist das ich so eine mit der Trockenen erwischt habe.

 Ziemlich sicher ein Milchner, die Fliege saß tief, also eigentlich was zum mitnehmen. Nachdem die Fliege dann doch problemlos zu entfernen war, habe ich mich anders entschieden und wollte es bei einem Foto belassen. Der Fisch sah das anders, machte auf total kaputt und flutscht mir ausm Kescher als ich die Kamera grade klar machte. Aber no Problem, Erntezeit ist für mich meist erst im Frühherbst, vllt. sieht man sich ja nochmal.
Nun konnte ich mich endlich weiter die Rinne hocharbeiten, die Maifliegen waren in der letzten Stunde vor der Dunkelheit auch sehr aktiv und so konnte ich noch weitere 5 oder 6 teilweise sehr brauchbare Bafos fangen. Alle mit richtig runden Bäuchen, endlich frei von Egeln und alles auf knapp 20m Bachstrecke. Zwar dieses Jahr der erste Fliegenfischtag ohne Äsche, aber trotzdem ein sehr, sehr schöner .
Und btw. alle Fische auf ein total primitives Maifliegenmuster. Ich hab vor lauter Jagdfieber total vergessen meine super aufwändigen Riesenbrummer (extended Body und so, hab 4 Std. für 3 Fliegen gesessen ) mal auszuprobieren.


----------



## Seele (9. Juni 2021)

Traumhaft Hanjupp-0815, makelloser Fisch. Petri Heil.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (11. Juni 2021)

Moin,
heute morgen lief es schlecht. Ziemlich trübes Wasser, nur je 1 x kleine Bafo und Äsche. Interessant war nur ein kleiner, pickliger Bursche mit  großen Appetit .


----------



## kridkram (12. Juni 2021)

Bin gestern Abend auch nochmal los, mit der Hoffnung auf einen schönen Abendsprung!
Hatte aber den Verdacht das Wasser könnte höher sein,  da der Fluss aus dem Erzgebirge kommt und wir da jeden Tag Gewitter hatten. 
Angekommen musste ich feststellen, angeln unmöglich,  Wasser 10 cm höher und Braun. 
Extra ne Stelle angefahren wo ich nur 15 min fahre, da war es nicht ganz so schlimm umkehren zu müssen.


----------



## Bilch (14. Juni 2021)

Habe am Samstag zum ersten Mal eins meiner Kinder mit zum Angeln genommen und zwar meine zweite siebenjährige Tochter. Ich habe mich für einen kleinen ca. 4 ha großen Alpensee auf 900 m Seehöhe entschieden, wo ich noch nie geangelt habe. Die Gewässer, die ich normalerweise beangle, sind glaube ich viel zu langweilig für ein kleines Kind - auf 50 bis 100 Würfe kommt vlt ein Biss. Mir wurde gesagt, dass es in diesem See viele Fische gibt und ich wollte, dass meine Tochter mindestens einen Fisch fängt. Sie hat sehr schnell begriffen, wie man werfen muss (ein paar Mal musste ich zwar die Köder von den Bäumen retten ), aber mehr als 10 m weit konnte sie nicht werfen und mit der Köderführung hat sie auch noch Probleme. Leider hatte sie keinen einzigen Biss. Ich hatte aber schon lange nicht so viele Bisse gehabt: schon beim allerersten Wurf konnte ich eine BaFo landen, danach gab es aber vor allem viele unrealisierte Bisse und viele Aussteiger, ein paar BaFos um die 25 cm konnte ich allerdings doch landen, durften aber alle wieder schwimmen; eine 30er BaFo haben wir mitgenommen. Obwohl meine Tochter keinen Fisch gefangen hat, sagte sie, dass es einer der schönsten Tage in ihrem Leben war und fragte, ob sie das nächste Wochenende wieder mit mir angeln gehen darf - was will man mehr


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (15. Juni 2021)

Servus,
hier geht die Maifliegenzeit so langsam dem Ende zu. Deshalb war ich heute nochmal mit den richtig dicken Brummern zugange. Die Döbel scheinen mit dem Laichen durch zu sein und waren klar in der Überzahl, es gab aber auch 2 Äschen und ein paar Bafos. Aber leider alles Kleinkram, so weit so gut...

Beim Abhaken einer Bachforelle von ca. 30 musste ich leider wieder einmal feststellen, daß bei uns (nach wie vor) echte Ars..löcher unterwegs sein müssen. Wenn man an einem Salmonidengewässer schon nicht auf seine Kack-Widerhaken verzichten möchte, sollte man sich wenigstens ein bischen Mühe beim Hakenlösen machen. Verletzungen dieser Art, wo große Teile des Kiefers einfach abgerissen werden, begegnen mir leider jedes Jahr aufs Neue .


----------



## crisis (15. Juni 2021)

Angle fast ausschließlich mit Einzelhaken mit angedrückten Widerhaken oder gleich Schonhaken. Mir ist es aber leider auch schon öfter passiert, dass sich die Fische im Drill den Kiefer verletzen, obwohl ich vorsichtig drille. Tut mir für den Fisch sehr leid, bin aber der Meinung, dass nicht immer eine böse Absicht des Anglers hinter einer Verletzung des Fisches steckt.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (15. Juni 2021)

Sorry crisis , aber das ist *keine* Drillverletzung.

Hier ist etwas völlig normales passiert. Der Fisch nahm den Köder (wahrscheinlich schon vor 1 oder 2 Jahren), kurzer Sprint Richtung Grund oder Einstand, durch den Zug Richtung Angler am Ufer, fasst der Haken im Maulwinkel. Alles völlig normal, das Beissverhalten des verhältnismässig "dummen" Fisches Bachforelle ist nun mal so.
Nun holt der Angler das Fischlein ran, ohh ein Kleiner, haben wir gleich...Nun wird das Lösewerkzeug angesetzt, der Haken im Knorpel will aber nicht raus. Die Zeit wird knapp, man steht in den Brennnesseln und dann wird eben mal richtig dran gezogen...Endergebnis ist meist eine komplett entfernte Zahnreihe und oft geht auch das "Scharnier", das das Maul schließt mit flöten. Ich nenne das jetzt mal so weil ich den Fachbegriff dafür nicht kenne. Dies passiert z.B. auch sehr oft wenn man den Fisch nicht anfassen möchte, mit der Lösezange einfach den Hakenbogen greift und den Haken los schütteln möchte. Junge Forellen haben einfach noch sehr weiche Knorpel, deshalb ist gerade bei denen genaues Hinsehen angesagt.

Das soll kein "Widerhakenbashing" oder so was sein, ich verstehe jeden Raubfischangler, der Stunden auf jeden Biss warten muss und seinen Fisch dann auch landen möchte. Aber ich erwarte etwas Respekt, egal wie groß oder klein ein Fisch auch sein sollte. Wer hier angelt, weiss entweder das nur Brut besetzt wird oder aber er bemerkt sehr schnell, daß dreiviertel der gefangenen Fische untermassig sind, auch wegen der erhöhten Schonmaße.

Und um es klar zu sagen, Ich will nicht einfach über jemanden her ziehen, das sind *meine eigenen*, *schlechten* *Erfahrungen* !  Zu großen Teilen noch aus Zeiten wo wir hier noch mit Tauwurm oder Mühlkoppen als Köder gefischt haben. Aber auch mit der Fliege und Spinnködern mußte ich vieles erst lernen, nobody is perfekt !
Ein langer Post, aber diese Problematik ist auf der Vereinsstrecke hier ein Dauerthema, das brennt immer so ein bissel in mir, seht es mir bitte nach.

Zwei Tips hätte ich noch auf Lager. Gestern war einer dieser seltenen Tage, an denen die Fische den Köder entweder gar nicht oder volle Pulle genommen haben. Selbst 20er Döbel haben die riesige Maifliege teils komplett versenkt. Auch die beiden Äschen haben ziemlich tief gehängt. Bevor ich in solchen Fällen überhaupt ans Hakenlösen gehe, mach ich ein Foto wo man den Hakensitz zumindest erahnen kann. Falls man den (untermassigen) Fisch dann doch abschlagen muß, oder er verendet, ist man bei einer Kontrolle wenigstens halbwegs abgesichert.
Das zweite wäre die verwendete Fliege. Meine Versuche beim Binden von großen Maifliegen waren eher als stümperhaft anzusehen . Deshalb habe ich es mir leicht gemacht und ein paar gekauft. Nennen sich Mohikanerfly oder so ähnlich, schwimmen wegen des Foamkörpers ewig. Besonders die Bafos sind total drauf abgefahren. Döbel stehen ja sowieso auf große Fliegen und selbst ein paar Äschen konnte ich mit den fast 4cm langen Brummern erwischen. Wo es Maifliegen gibt, also unbedingt mal ausprobieren. Gab es leider nur mit Microbarb, aber den kann man ja andrücken. Hatte mehrfach Fische die den Brummer ähnlich tief wie die auf dem Foto inhalierten und es ist bei allen gut gegangen.
Aber nun ist es gut, meine neue Nymphrute kommt Mitte der Woche, dann ist erstmal Ende mit der "Trockenfliegenmaterialschlacht" (blödes Wort, aber hier im Dschungel leider zutreffend).


----------



## Bilch (15. Juni 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Das soll kein "Widerhakenbashing" oder so was sein, ich verstehe jeden Raubfischangler, der Stunden auf jeden Biss warten muss und seinen Fisch dann auch landen möchte. Aber ich erwarte etwas Respekt, egal wie groß oder klein ein Fisch auch sein sollte. Wer hier angelt, weiss entweder das nur Brut besetzt wird oder aber er bemerkt sehr schnell, daß dreiviertel der gefangenen Fische untermassig sind, auch wegen der erhöhten Schonmaße.


Habe es durch bittere Erfahrung (u.a. musste ich paar untermassige abschlachten) gelernt, bei meinen Ködern den Widerhaken anzudrücken. Deswegen habe ich zwar schon einige schöne Fische verloren, aber lieber verliere ich den Fisch meines Lebens als das ich einen kleinen nicht vom Haken befreien kann


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Juni 2021)

Hallo,

anbei das, weiter vorne erwähnte, Bild der, eine Bachforelle fressenden, Würfelnatter.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Verstrahlt (16. Juni 2021)

Hammer   so selten wie die sind sieht man sowas sicher nur einmal im Leben!


----------



## crisis (16. Juni 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Sorry crisis , aber das ist *keine* Drillverletzung.
> 
> Hier ist etwas völlig normales passiert. Der Fisch nahm den Köder (wahrscheinlich schon vor 1 oder 2 Jahren), kurzer Sprint Richtung Grund oder Einstand, durch den Zug Richtung Angler am Ufer, fasst der Haken im Maulwinkel. Alles völlig normal, das Beissverhalten des verhältnismässig "dummen" Fisches Bachforelle ist nun mal so.
> ...


@ Hanjupp, ich verstehe Deinen Unmut sehr wohl. WIll hier nicht behaupten, wir Angler machen nie etwas falsch. Alleine die vielen Bilder, in denen Spezies mit komplett trockenen Händen Fische in die Kamera halten, die sie dann als 'Fischfreunde' wieder releasen, also in den sicheren Tod durch Pilzbefall entlassen, erregt Übelkeit bei mir. Genauso geht's mir, wenn einer, vorzugsweisen youtubende Teamangler, große Fische am Köder auf 5 Meter hohe Spundwände wuchten und anschließend mit einem schönen 'Platsch' ins feuchte Grab zurück befördern. Jeder hat so seine Erlebnisse und Befindlichkeiten.

Ab und zu gibt es aber doch Situationen, wo man mindestens zweierlei Meinung sein darf. Es steckt halt nicht immer zwangsläufig böser Wille dahinter. Trotzdem wollen wir nicht müde werden, jeden, der lange genug zuhört, auf respektvollen und schonenden Umgang mit unseren Lieblingshaustieren hinzuweisen.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Juni 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Hammer   so selten wie die sind sieht man sowas sicher nur einmal im Leben!


Das Bild stammt aus Niederösterreich (aus einem richtigen Schlangental) dort und auch in Slowenien habe ich das noch zweimal gesehen. Allerdings mit Schlangen von vielleicht 20 cm Länge und entsprechend kleineren Fischen. Die Schlange auf dem Bild dürfte so etwa 100cm lang gewesen sein. Ein sehr starkes Weibchen.
Würfelnattern konnte ich auch letzte Woche in Niederösterreich zwei sehen, aber nicht beim Fressen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Juni 2021)

Hallo,

zu dem Schlangental noch; dort trafen sich früher überwiegend (zu ca. 90 Prozent) immer die gleichen Fischer und vom Saisonstart Ende April/Anfang Mai bis etwa Mitte Juni (später wurde es ruhiger) musste man schon ein Jahr vorher buchen. Denn nur wer in dem Gasthof wohnte, welcher damals das Fischereirecht gepachtet hatte, bekam auch eine Lizenz. Einmal kam da ein neuer Fischer aus Hamburg dazu, der am Abend seines ersten Angeltages aufgeregt berichtete, dass er heute 3 Schlangen gesehen hatte. Die versammelten Altfischer erklärten ihm, dass dies nichts besonderes sei, normalerweise bekommt man am Tag so 5 bis 10 Schlangen zu Gesicht.
Er reiste am nächsten Morgen ab. Hätten wir gewusst, dass der eine Schlangenphobie hatte, hätten wir unisono gesagt, dass noch keiner von uns hier jemals eine Schlange gesehen habe .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Verstrahlt (16. Juni 2021)

hier bekomm ich jedes Jahr so 3-4mal ne Ringelnatter zu sehen mehr leider nicht :-/


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Juni 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> hier bekomm ich jedes Jahr so 3-4mal ne Ringelnatter zu sehen mehr leider nicht :-/


Hallo,

ist bei mir daheim auch so, dazu noch ein paar Blindschleichen und das wars dann.
Damals in Österreich, als der Hamburger abreiste, da waren auch ein paar "Witzbolde" bei den Altfischern daran schuld. Als diese merkten, dass der neue Muffe vor Schlangen hatte, trugen die richtig dick auf, dass hier jeder schon mal von einer Schlange gebissen wurde, aber nach drei Tagen im Krankenhaus kommt man meist wieder heraus und schließlich sei in den letzten 10 Jahren nur einer daran gestorben usw..
Tatsache ist, dass ich keinen kannte, welcher da je gebissen wurde. Lediglich eine Äskulapnatter, welcher ich vermutlich auf den Schwanz getreten bin, schlug mir mit den Kopf auf den Gummistiefel, vermutlich ein Bissversuch, aber die haben ja nicht mal richtige Zähne.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Juni 2021)

An der Nahe, oberhalb Bad Kreuznach kann man mit etwas Glück Würfelnattern beobachten.


----------



## el.Lucio (19. Juni 2021)

War heute morgen mal an unserem Bach los. Hat sich am Anfang echt schwierig gestaltet. Nix ging. Nur Nachläufer. Konnte die Forellen bis vor meine Füße beobachten, wie sie den Ködern hinterher gingen und dann abdrehten. Egal was ich angeboten habe, ob Wobbler, Spinner, Blinker, sogar der Zopf wurde ignoriert. Hab dann ganz unkonventionell einfach mal so nen "Forellenspoon" ran gemacht und ab da lief es. Konnte mehrere gute Mitte 30 fangen. Und diese 45er durfte dann mit nach Hause.


----------



## Verstrahlt (27. Juni 2021)

Wie lange dauert es bis eine Forelle meinen Spinner vergessen hat und wieder fangbar ist   ?^^


----------



## Seele (27. Juni 2021)

Das ist ganz unterschiedlich. Safe bist du in der Regel nach einem Winter. Es kann aber auch schon eine Woche später sein. Wenn es nicht unbedingt ein Spinner sein muss, sondern wenn es auch ein anderer Köder sein darf, dann kannst du die relativ schnell wieder fangen, besonders wenn das Wasser bisschen angestaubt ist. Wenn sie die Schnur sehen, das haben sie in der Regel nicht so gern.


----------



## Bilch (27. Juni 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert es bis eine Forelle meinen Spinner vergessen hat und wieder fangbar ist   ?^^


Kommt auf die Forelle an ...

Kannst Du denn nichts anderes anbieten


----------



## Verstrahlt (27. Juni 2021)

Hab ganze Köderbox durchprobiert :-/ 
Die Monster Forelle Steht unter einer Böschung mit Baumwurzeln, hat bis jetzt nur auf den Spinner reagiert und den leider vor meinen Füßen wieder ausgespuckt :X
War die letzten 2 Wochen insgesamt 5mal da und hab alles versucht. Naturköder darf ich leider an der Strecke erst bei Sonnenuntergang benutzen ... Werde das aber die Tage auch mal versuchen...naja die wird nicht ohne Grund so groß geworden sein


----------



## Bilch (27. Juni 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Hab ganze Köderbox durchprobiert :-/
> Die Monster Forelle Steht unter einer Böschung mit Baumwurzeln, hat bis jetzt nur auf den Spinner reagiert und den leider vor meinen Füßen wieder ausgespuckt :X
> War die letzten 2 Wochen insgesamt 5mal da und hab alles versucht. Naturköder darf ich leider an der Strecke erst bei Sonnenuntergang benutzen ... Werde das aber die Tage auch mal versuchen...naja die wird nicht ohne Grund so groß geworden sein


Habe letztes Jahr mehr als zwei Monate versucht so eine Forelle zu überlisten. Letztendlich habe ich sie auf einen GuFi gefangen; mit der Fliege konnte ich sie jedoch auch überlisten, aber der Haken ist mir kurz vor der Landung gebrochen. Konntest Du vielleicht sehen, ob Deine Forelle auf Fliegen steigt. Das könnte dann Deine Chance sein - mit einer Fliege probieren; wenn Du keine Fliegenrute hast, kannst Du sie auch mit einer Wasserkugel anbieten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Juni 2021)

Kleinen Twister in motoroil vielleicht oder ein kleiens Krebsimitat?


----------



## Bilch (27. Juni 2021)

Und eine Tassie wäre natürlich auch einen Versuch wert


----------



## Verstrahlt (27. Juni 2021)

Fliege an Wasskugel hab ich noch nicht getestet, Fliegenrute will ich da nicht testen ist ne Materialschlacht für mich bei den ganzen Bäumen  dafür kann ich das nicht gut genug 
Twister hab ich versucht dafür kommt die aber nicht unter der Böschung raus.
Die Tasmanian Devils hab ich noch nicht ausgepackt  kommen aber nachher in die Box. Glaube ich geh gleich nochmal ans Wasser und versuch es... Lässt mir keine Ruhe


----------



## Seele (27. Juni 2021)

Ach die fängst du dann schon noch. Lass dir Zeit, das ist doch gerade das Spannende. 
Ich weiß auch noch eine Granate bei mir am Bach, die wird aber in Ruhe gelassen, im Herbst darf die dann mal den Forellenzopf kosten. Da fisch ich dann 3 Tage in Folge zu verschiedenen Zeiten die verschiedenen Farben durch und meist werden die dann schon mal schwach. Die Frage ist natürlich dann auch ob man den Fisch landet.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (27. Juni 2021)

Servus,
falls es dich ganz arg drückt, tote Mühlkoppe auf Grund. Vielerorts heute (zu recht) verboten, aber nach wie vor der tödlichste aller Köder für Bafos.
Bevor mich jemand frisst: in Bayern z.B. haben Koppen immer noch  keine gesetzl. Schonzeit. Unverständlich aber eben Fakt, das aber das nur mal nebenher bemerkt.
Wenns eine wilde, alte Bafo ist, dann mach es wie Seele . Es gibt mittlerweile jede Menge Kunstköder die eine Koppe imitieren. Gobys, der gute alte salmo Bullhead (kannste gegen die Strömung vor ihrem Loch stehen lassen weil er unten bleibt), Forellenzöpfe ala' Seele und für mich pers. die absolute Nr. 1, die Streamer mit den flachen Metallköppen. Ich binde die mir ab und zu, kannste aber auch bei jedem bekannteren Fliegengerödelhändler kaufen.
Die Teile kannste am Grund kleben lassen, bekommst trotzdem kaum Hänger weil sie upside down gebunden werden.
Ich sitz grade am Bindetisch und hab 2 ausrangierte, die recycelt werden fix geknipst damit du weisst was gemeint ist.





P.S. Spar dir das mit den Fliegen, alte Bafos sind Räuber. Ne große Fliege (Maifliege), Käfer etc. werden mal mitgenommen, sind aber als Hauptnahrung für große Bafos nur in Zeiten des absoluten Überflusses interresant. Beim Fliegenfischen ist für mich schon alles über 35 eine Ausnahme, hier sind die Fische schon ab Mitte 20 fast reine Fischjäger.
P.S. 2   Ich hab' gestern beim Flifi eine auf nen Schaumstoffbissanzeiger gefangen . Bisse bekomme ich öfter auf die Dinger, aber natürlich bleiben die Fische nicht dran hängen. Aber der Fisch gestern hat das Wegziehen des Bissanzeigers mit sofortigem Rollen quittiert und sich deshalb hinter den Kiemendeckeln im Vorfach verheddert.


----------



## kridkram (28. Juni 2021)

Ich kenne sowas auch, hatte vor Jahren mal eine große Rebo (ca 60) in einem tiefen Gumpen ausgemacht. Sie hat eigentlich auf jeden Köder reagiert, aber immer nur 1x am Tag. Danach ging nix mehr. Auf einen 2 teiligen Wobbler hat es sogar mal kurz geruckt, vermutlich hat sie ihn beim Abdrehen mit dem Schwanz berührt. Konnte sie jedesmal sehen wenn sie hoch kam, mir ist jedesmal der Puls hoch geschossen. 
Hab 1 Woche probiert und pro Weg 45 Minuten Fahrzeit in kauf genommen. 
Irgendwann war sie weg, vermutlich hatte jemand anderes ne bessere Köderidee! 
Was auch günstig ist, wenn Regen das Wasser trüber macht, sodass erfahrene Forellen nicht so schnell den Beschiss erkennen.  Ansonsten ist das im Hochsommer schwierig, meine besten Fische hab ich gleich zum Saisonstart, aber noch besser zum Ende gefangen. Da sind sie wohlgenährt , nicht wie im Frühjahr nach dem Laichen.


----------



## Seele (28. Juni 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Servus,
> falls es dich ganz arg drückt, tote Mühlkoppe auf Grund. Vielerorts heute (zu recht) verboten, aber nach wie vor der tödlichste aller Köder für Bafos.
> Bevor mich jemand frisst: in Bayern z.B. haben Koppen immer noch  keine gesetzl. Schonzeit. Unverständlich aber eben Fakt, das aber das nur mal nebenher bemerkt.
> Wenns eine wilde, alte Bafo ist, dann mach es wie Seele . Es gibt mittlerweile jede Menge Kunstköder die eine Koppe imitieren. Gobys, der gute alte salmo Bullhead (kannste gegen die Strömung vor ihrem Loch stehen lassen weil er unten bleibt), Forellenzöpfe ala' Seele und für mich pers. die absolute Nr. 1, die Streamer mit den flachen Metallköppen. Ich binde die mir ab und zu, kannste aber auch bei jedem bekannteren Fliegengerödelhändler kaufen.
> ...




Koppenstreamer sind wirklich extrem fängig. Wenn man die beherrscht ist man auch extrem flexibel. Ob tief, flach, Strömung oder ruhige Bereiche, man kann sie überall fischen. Und ein ganz wichtiger Punkt wie ich finde, sie sind sofort nach dem aufklatschen fängig, nicht wie ein Wobbler oder Spinner die eine kurze Anlaufzeit brauchen. Gerade an Hotspots macht das oft den Unterschied aus. Meistens braucht man aber gar nicht viel machen, die Strömung erledigt das meistens für den Angler.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (28. Juni 2021)

Moin,
ist genauso wie du sagst Seele. Die Teile sind super flexibel, lassen sich super werfen an der UL Rute und bringen selbst an schwierigsten Stellen mit viel Holz im Wasser kaum Hänger. Hab vorher meist Wobbler benutzt wenn es mal gezielt auf Forellen ging, nun weiss ich schon gar nicht mehr wann ich den letzten Wobbler gekauft hab. Auch für große Döbel gibts nix besseres, die stehen nämlich auch auf Mühlkoppen.


----------



## Seele (28. Juni 2021)

Verstrahlt 
probier die Dinger mal aus. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass du deine Trutte damit überreden kannst mal zuzuschnappen. Natürliches Fell ist nämlich immer besser als Plastik oder Metall. 
Dem aufmerksamen Leser des Threads sind auch vielleicht noch einige Fänge im Kopf und da waren schon einige schlaue Fische dabei:





						Bachforellenpirsch
					

Bei einem Gewässer der Größe kann man sich bestimmt an der leichten Seeforellenfischerei orientieren. Eine 40er Forelle packt locker einen schlanken Blinker oder Wobbler in 9-12 cm Länge.  noch 2 solche Kommentare und ich geh mit den Mefoblinkern ans Wasser.... hatte ich noch nicht erwogen...




					www.anglerboard.de
				








						Bachforellenpirsch
					

Meinte natürlich die Schonzeit smile01. Der ursprüngliche Gedanke war, dass man den Bachforellen ihre Ruhe lässt. Die Schonzeit der Refo wurde aber tatsächlich an die Laichzeit angepasst. Die meisten Regenbogenforellen laichen im erst ab Januar/Februar.




					www.anglerboard.de
				








						Bachforellenpirsch
					

Ne Methode, nicht Köder. Ich bekomme aktuell nur Bisse wenn ich den Köder mit der Strömung führe. Quer und flussauf geht 0,0.  Oh Mann, dass stimmt, ist mir garnicht aufgefallen, aber ich habe Bisse auf dem Zopf auch nur dann bekommen, wenn ich Stromauf ausgeworfen habe




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Hanjupp-0815 das mit den Hängern stimmt, auch wenn er mal über nem Baum hängt kann man ihn wunderbar mit einem Ruck drüber ziehen. Ich habe glaube ich erst zwei diese Saison versenkt und das ist für mich wirklich wenig.


----------



## Forelle74 (28. Juni 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Hab ganze Köderbox durchprobiert :-/
> Die Monster Forelle Steht unter einer Böschung mit Baumwurzeln, hat bis jetzt nur auf den Spinner reagiert und den leider vor meinen Füßen wieder ausgespuckt :X
> War die letzten 2 Wochen insgesamt 5mal da und hab alles versucht. Naturköder darf ich leider an der Strecke erst bei Sonnenuntergang benutzen ... Werde das aber die Tage auch mal versuchen...naja die wird nicht ohne Grund so groß geworden sein


Da kann auch oft ne kleine Nymphe der Bringer sein.
Kann man ja auch mit ner Ul leicht werfen.


----------



## Bilch (1. Juli 2021)

Heute war ich eigentlich mit Pose auf Döbel, bei Dämmerung wollte ich aber noch ein paar Würfe mit dem Tassie machen. Beim ersten Wurf ist ein kleiner Döbel hängen geblieben, der sofort wieder schwimmen konnte. Nach ca. 10 Minuten, als ich gerade auswerfen wollte, sah unter mir (ich stand mindesten einen halben Meter über dem Wasser) einen großen Schatten. Ich habe beim offenen Bügel den Köder einfach ins Wasser fallen lassen und ihn, Finger auf der Schnur, durch das Wasser gezogen. Der Fisch hat ihn tatsächlich gepackt und hat sofort Gas gegeben. Musste zuerst beim offenen Bügel mit dem Finger bremsen, dann aber schnell den Bügel geschlossen. Als ich den Fisch zuerst gesehen habe, dachte ich, es ist ein großer Döbel, als er dann aber einen wirklich kräftigen Fluchtversuch (den ersten von vielen) machte, da habe ich bemerkt, dass es etwas anderes sein muss. Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass es eine große ReFo ist und ich muusste mich ganz schön bemühen, dass ich sie endlich landen konnte - die größte, die ich heuer gefangen habe, 58 cm und fast 2kg schwer


----------



## Steff-Peff (18. Juli 2021)

War heute früh an unserem kleinen Kanal mit Trockenfliege unterwegs. Es lief super. Auf etwa 300 m Strecke hatte ich 5 Forellen von 32-ü40. 
Zwei hatte ich danach noch vermasselt und ein paar (echt gute) hatten mich bemerkt . Hatte da kristallklares Wasser und grellen Sonnenschein.


----------



## Seele (18. Juli 2021)

Fettes Petri Steff-Peff die sieht mal richtig gut genährt aus. Wunderschönes Muster und tolle Punkte. 

Eigentlich wäre bei mir jetzt auch die klassische Fliegenzeit, aber sehr hoher Wasserstand und 30cm Sichtweite lassen das leider nicht zu. 
Deshalb gab es auch "nur" ne fette Refo auf Forellenzopf. Aber ich war ja schon mal froh überhaupt wieder nach Wochen raus zu kommen. Aber ich will nicht jammern, viele Mitbürger haben gerade ganz andere Probleme.


----------



## Bilch (18. Juli 2021)

Dickes Petri Steff-Peff und Seele  
War heute auch am Wasser, war aber einer von den Tagen, wo die Fische total träge sind und keine richtige Beißlaune haben. Ich habe fast nur kurze zupfer gespürt, einmal habe ich ca. 5 m vor mir eine große ReFo gesehen wie sie den Köder schnappte, sie hat ihn aber offensichtlich nur vorsichtig berührt, denn mein Anhieb ist total ins leere gegangen. Eine große ReFo ist für ein paar Sekunden sogar hängen geblieben, konnte sich aber ganz schnell vom Haken befreien . Eine kleinere BaFo um die 30 cm konnte mich dann doch entschneidern, sie dürfte aber sofort wieder schwimmen


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (21. Juli 2021)

Von gestern abend. fällt jemandem etwas auf ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juli 2021)

Du angelst immer nur eine Rute (oder hast nur eine?  ) und angelst immer denselben Köder ...
und dein Kescher wird auch langsam ein bischen klein!


----------



## Seele (21. Juli 2021)

Du fischt selten mit der Spinne. Aber der Koppenstreamer macht damit mega Spaß.... Sofern der Wasserstand passt.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (21. Juli 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du angelst immer nur eine Rute (oder hast nur eine?  ) und angelst immer denselben Köder ...
> und dein Kescher wird auch langsam ein bischen klein!


Hehe, ein Schelm....
Es sind üblicherweise 2 Fliegenruten und 1 UL + vllt. 1 mal im Jahr ne 5-20g Spinne. Köder hätte ich bestimmt noch ein paar hundert, aber an Koppenstreamer kommt beim UL Fischen einfach nichts heran.
 Meine Frage zum Bild war aber anders gemeint, ich löse mal auf. Der Fisch hat ein paar Punkte auf der Schwanzflosse, das geht hier eigentlich gar nicht ! 
Wenn man genau hin schaut erkennt man auch ne leichte Delle vor der Rückenflosse. Bin mir ziemlich sicher das es ein Besatzfisch ist, der mindestens als Setzling, wahrscheinlicher aber fangfähig eingesetzt wurde. Und das ist hier von der Quelle bis zur Mündung verboten. Es darf nur Brut besetzt, dafür machen die Vereine einen gemeinsamen Termin aus, an dem alle ihren Teil vom selben Züchter geliefert bekommen. Der hat sich verpflichtet nur mit Elterntieren aus 3 oder 4 hiesigen Bächen zu züchten und bekommt dafür eine jährliche Mindestabnahme garantiert, win-win sozusagen. So hält man den regionalen Stamm genetisch relativ sauber.

Theroretisch kann die wegen des Hochwassers auch irgendwo getürmt sein, glaub ich aber nicht. Ich war ganz weit unten um meinen Teil zur Döbel- und Barschreduktion beizutragen, und unser unterer Nachbar (Privatpächter und Ex Polizist) ist dafür bekannt sich nicht so gerne an Regeln zu halten. Paar Wochen wird sie sicher schon drin sein, glaub nicht das er so doof ist mitten im Sommer zu setzen.
Ich muss aber auch zugeben, das ich es erst aufm Foto erkannt habe. War reine Intuition grade die zum Futtern mitzunehmen, Fisch gabs gestern nämlich reichlich.

Das eigentliche Ziel für gestern habe ich übrigens übererfüllt. 1 oder 2 Döbel mit der Spinnrute sind eigentlich schon ein gutes Ergebnis für mich weil die so übelst schlau sind. Am Ende hatte ich gestern 11 gelandet und 2 oder 3 verloren und als Sahnehäubchen gab es auch noch 2 Barsche von 32 und 35 cm. 
War ein ganz toller Angeltag, bei ähnlichen Verhältnissen werde ich mich sicher noch öfter da unten aufhalten.


----------



## Seele (21. Juli 2021)

Coole Geschichte, danke dafür Hanjupp-0815 
Dein Rätsel war aber auch wirklich schwer zu erraten...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (21. Juli 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Coole Geschichte, danke dafür Hanjupp-0815
> Dein Rätsel war aber auch wirklich schwer zu erraten...


Jo war schwer, hätte mehr auf den Fisch selbst hinweisen müssen. Habe es draußen ja auch nicht erkannt. Schon die noch relativ stark gegabelte Schwanzflosse hätte mich stutzig machen müssen weil die auf einen relativ jungen Fisch hin deutet. Solche Mittdreißiger gehen bei uns meist schon Richtung 5 Jahre, da ist die Schwanzflosse dann schon relativ gerade. Deshalb muss der erste Blick immer auf den Schwanz gerichtet sein


----------



## Seele (21. Juli 2021)

Du schaust dir die Fische sehr genau an. 
Aber davon ab, es ist eine schöne Besatzforelle.


----------



## Forelle74 (26. Juli 2021)

Es war mal wieder soweit mit der Bachforellen Pirsch an Wochenende.
Ein kleies Bächlein durch Wiesen und Wälder.















Es war nicht ganz einfach aber mit ausgefeilter Technik und selbstgebundenen Fliegen doch recht erfolgreich. 
Eine Besatz Bafo durfte mit.






Drei weitere " wilde" wieder schwimmen. 
Grüße Michi


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (27. Juli 2021)

Servus,
normaler Wasserstand und relativ klar und vorbei ist es mit der wilden Beisserei .
War bei übler Schwüle heute sehr zäh, bei einbrechender Dunkelheit gabs dann einen heftigen Einschlag auf einen Illex Chubby. Statt dem erwarteten Döbel hing dann eine sehr gute Bachforelle am Haken. 43 cm ist hier schon ein Top Fisch, hab dann direkt abgebrochen und werde sie mir morgen schmecken lassen.
Habe heute leider nur ein Küchenfoto weil der Akku meiner Kamera letzte Woche wohl doch zuviel Wasser abbekommen hat.


----------



## Verstrahlt (27. Juli 2021)

Ich hatte vor paar Wochen mal geschrieben das ich ne Riesen Forelle bei mir im Fluss entdeckt hatte aber sie trotz mehrer versuche nicht fangen konnte...
Jetzt wurde sie von jemand anderem gefangen -.- das war der Zeitung hier sogar einen Bericht im Lokalteil wert >.<  bin echt neidisch auf den Fisch -.-








						Berghäuser fischt ungewöhnlich mächtige Forelle aus der Eder
					

Dass ein Fisch mit solchen Maßen in der Eder frei lebend unterwegs sei, so Mario Pallaske, das sei schon wirklich sehr außergewöhnlich.




					www.wp.de


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. Juli 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor paar Wochen mal geschrieben das ich ne Riesen Forelle bei mir im Fluss entdeckt hatte aber sie trotz mehrer versuche nicht fangen konnte...
> Jetzt wurde sie von jemand anderem gefangen -.- das war der Zeitung hier sogar einen Bericht im Lokalteil wert >.<  bin echt neidisch auf den Fisch -.-
> 
> 
> ...



Mach Dir nichts daraus, dafür wohnt der Mario scheinbar noch zu Hause bei seinen Eltern.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. Juli 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Servus,
> normaler Wasserstand und relativ klar und vorbei ist es mit der wilden Beisserei .
> War bei übler Schwüle heute sehr zäh, bei einbrechender Dunkelheit gabs dann einen heftigen Einschlag auf einen Illex Chubby. Statt dem erwarteten Döbel hing dann eine sehr gute Bachforelle am Haken. 43 cm ist hier schon ein Top Fisch, hab dann direkt abgebrochen und werde sie mir morgen schmecken lassen.
> Habe heute leider nur ein Küchenfoto weil der Akku meiner Kamera letzte Woche wohl doch zuviel Wasser abbekommen hat.
> Anhang anzeigen 380913



Ein schöner Fisch! 
Wer oder was bestimmt eigentlich die Anzahl bzw. das überhaupt Vorhandensein der roten Punkte?


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wer oder was bestimmt eigentlich die Anzahl bzw. das überhaupt Vorhandensein der roten Punkte?




Die Gene?


----------



## fishhawk (28. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

9 Pfd auf 61cm ist tatsächlich ziemlich mächtig.

Die roten Punkte dürften neben der Genetik (Bachforelle/Brown-Trout)  evtl. auch vom Habitat/Standort abhängen.   Bei großen Forellen oder Bachforellen, die im Stillwasser leben, verblassen m.E. die roten Punkten oft ziemlich stark.  Wenn es gar keine gibt, dürften es wohl eher die Gene sein.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (28. Juli 2021)

Dass die Gene eine bedeutende Rolle spielen, das denke ich auch. Aber das jeweilige Gewässer und auch die Größe bzw. das Alter des Fisches werden einen Einfluss haben. Häufig sind kleinere bzw. jüngeren Exemplare bei Fischen ja noch recht schön gezeichnet, während die tollen Farben mit zunehmendem Wachstum verblassen.

Unsere heimischen Bachforellen sind schon sehr schöne Fische, da kann eine 08/15 Regenbogenforelle eigentlich nicht mithalten.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Juli 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 9 Pfd auf 61cm ist tatsächlich ziemlich mächtig.


Hallo,

sehe ich auch so. Ich habe in meinem Leben relativ viele große Forellen auch welche mit 60 plus fangen dürfen, die Forelle ist gut beieinander aber 4,5 Kilo , mehr sage ich mal nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Laichzeit (28. Juli 2021)

Ist eine Besatzforelle. In dem Format hab ich das noch nie gesehen, aber manche kommen schon mit 2-3 kg in den Bach.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Juli 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Unsere heimischen Bachforellen sind schon sehr schöne Fische, da kann eine 08/15 Regenbogenforelle eigentlich nicht mithalten.


Meist ja, ABER: Hatte schon das Glück länger ausgewilderte und voll regenierte "richtige" Regenbogner zu fangen.
Sowohl vom Steelhead Look her und gar noch im rosa Laichgewand der Männchen und dem mehr edlen Salm-alike-Look kommt man da schon ins staunen.
Über die Kampfkraft und dem Luftkampf scheiden sich dann vollends die Fischklassen ...

Die rote Flecken sind einfach nicht verheilte Windpocken aus der Adoleszenz ... 
und verbessern die Tarnung in schwierigen Situationen wie Großhechtgefahr.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (28. Juli 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Meist ja, ABER: Hatte schon das Glück länger ausgewilderte und voll regenierte "richtige" Regenbogner zu fangen.
> Sowohl vom Steelhead Look her und gar noch im rosa Laichgewand der Männchen und dem mehr edlen Salm-alike-Look kommt man da schon ins staunen.
> Über die Kampfkraft und dem Luftkampf scheiden sich dann vollends die Fischklassen ...



Das kann natürlich sein, eine solche Regenbogenforelle konnte ich bisher allerdings noch nicht fangen.
Meine Exemplare stammten bisher leider alle aus dem Zirkus und da sind die meisten Fische ja eher unansehnlich.


----------



## Verstrahlt (28. Juli 2021)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ist eine Besatzforelle. In dem Format hab ich das noch nie gesehen, aber manche kommen schon mit 2-3 kg in den Bach.


Wenn Besatz dann von vor zig Jahren... Die Größe besetzt hier niemand. Ein Verein der mehrere km weiter unten vom Fluss ein Stück gepachtet hat besetzt 40cm Forellen. Mein Verein wesentlich kleinere. Die Fische haben dann max 700-800g. Ka wie die Forelle hier so fett wurde >.<


----------



## Bilch (28. Juli 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Meist ja, ABER: Hatte schon das Glück länger ausgewilderte und voll regenierte "richtige" Regenbogner zu fangen.
> Sowohl vom Steelhead Look her und gar noch im rosa Laichgewand der Männchen und dem mehr edlen Salm-alike-Look kommt man da schon ins staunen.
> Über die Kampfkraft und dem Luftkampf scheiden sich dann vollends die Fischklassen ...
> 
> ...



Dieses Glück habe ich in "meinen" Stauseen, besetzt werden Flüße/Bäche oberhalb der Seen mit ReFos in Portionsgröße und die, die es zum See schaffen, werden dann richtig groß und mit Steelhead-Look. Letztes Jahr habe ich meine bislang größte ReFo gefangen und bei 68 cm war sie bei hervoragenden Lebensbedingungen immer noch "nur" gute 3 Kilo schwer.

Ich glaube, die Zahl und Größe der roten Punkte muss irgendwie mit Gewässergröße und Strömung verbunden sein. Die BaFos aus den o.e. Stauseen (diese werden dort nicht besetzt) erinnern nämlich stark an Seeforellen


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (28. Juli 2021)

Servus,
alles super Beiträge  und eigentlich gibts nichts hinzu zu fügen.
 Natürlich sind die Gene der versch. Stämme ausschlaggebend, aber Bachforellen sind auch sehr anpassungsfähig. Deshalb sind auch der Standplatz, die Sichtigkeit des Wassers und die Lebensweise wichtig.
Wie schnell Salmoniden die Farben ändern können, sieht man ja auch bei ihren Laichkleidern. Ebenso erinnere ich mich an hier gepostete fantastische Regenbogen von Steff-Peff und Seele mit gepunkteten Flossensäumen und weiteren Sonderlackierungen . Wie ich finde, zeigen es Salmoniden besonders deutlich wenn es ihnen gut geht oder nicht.
Evtl. findet ja jemand den alten Thread von Sneep noch, der wäre sicher aufschlussreich für Leute, die noch relativ neu Onboard sind.


----------



## Bilch (28. Juli 2021)

Heute kann ich mich über einem schönen 50er ReFo-Milchner freuen







P.S. habe noch eine interessante Info bezüglich der roten Punkten entdeckt


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

vor vielen Jahren fing ich mal im Oberlauf eines Baches in Österreich eine kleine Forelle, welche überhaupt keine Zeichnung hatte. Sie war nur silbrig und etwa 20 cm lang.
Andere Forellen dort waren normal gezeichnet.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Verstrahlt (31. Juli 2021)

War heute nochmal los und konnte dieses schöne Exemplar für die Pfanne mitnehmen  passte so grade rein ohne Kopf.
Köder war ein 1er Mepps in Silber mit roten Punkten der komplett inhaliert wurde.


----------



## Bilch (9. August 2021)

Was ich heute erlebt habe …! Das ist wieder so ein Tag, an den ich mich mein Leben lang erinnern werde ...

Bin am Samstag aus dem Urlaub zurückgekehrt und heute hatte ich Nachmittagsdienst so dass ich morgens zum Wasser gehen konnte. An den ersten paar Stellen war ich erfolglos, an der nächsten Stelle mit Wobbler und Tassie wieder ohne Erfolg, mit dem Spinner aber eine 30er Bafo erwischt. An den nächsten Stellen nur ein paar unrealisierte Bisse, an der letzten Stelle zuerst mit Spinner wieder nichts, mit Seele s Forellenzopf aber zwei schöne ca. 25er Bafos überzeugt. Wieder auf Wobbler gewechselt und zweimal sah ich eine große ReFo, wie sie den Wobbler verfolgte, hat ihn aber nicht genommen. Habe wieder den Spinner angehängt und einmal sah ich die Große, wie sie den Spinner kurz mit dem Mund berührte. Paar Würfe später hat sie ihn aber genommen und mein Anhieb ist durchgekommen. Der Kampf war phänomenal, das waren fast 1 m hohe Sprünge, musste mich wirklich bemühen sie zu keschern - und als sie schon im Kescher lag und ich dachte, dass es vorbei ist, ist sie aus dem Kescher gesprungen und sich dabei abgehakt …   Es war eine mindestens 50 cm große, wunderschön gefärbte wilde Regenbognerin.

Die Moral der Geschichte ist - auch ein verlorener Fisch kann für ein magisches Angelerlebnis sorgen 

P.S. Ein Teil von mir möchte diese Stelle so lange beangeln bis ich diesen Fisch fange, der andere Teil sagt aber, dass der Angler nicht immer der Sieger sein muss und dass ich sie einfach in Ruhe lassen soll ...


----------



## crisis (10. August 2021)

Schöner Bericht. Wenn Du die in Ruhe lassen kannst hast Du die höchste Stufe des Zen erklommen!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (10. August 2021)

Servus,
Bilch mach dir nix draus, immerhin hast du sie in den Kescher bekommen, das zählt klar als gefangen .

Ich musste bei deinem Bericht sofort an meine letzten beiden Sessions denken, die standen unter dem Motto Pleiten, Pech und Pannen.
Neulich am Minibach konnte ich mir 3 gute Aussteiger noch schönreden mit der Enge, Rute nicht hoch gekriegt, die tolle Verfassung der Fische usw., ging der Verlust des einzigen guten Fischs gestern komplett auf meine Kappe. Die schöne Äsche hatte eigentlich schon verloren, aber wegen der allgemeinen Frustration von 2,5 Std. harter Suche nach wenigstens einem guten Fisch, hatte ich den Watkescher an der letzten Stelle *nicht* umgehängt. Der war schon im Rucksack und der Fisch nutzte die Gunst der Stunde. Selbst schuld wenn man nachlässig wird .

btw. seit das Wasser zurück geht zeigen sich die Auswirkungen von zwei Hochwassern innerhalb 6 Monaten hier immer deutlicher. Der kleine Pool war mal eine winzige Ausbuchtung, brutal wie stark sich das erweitert und vertieft hat. Und nicht genug, oberhalb ist noch ne scharfe Kurve (hier nicht im Bild), da ist der Bach komplett geradeaus weiter marschiert und hat sich einen neuen kleinen Arm links vom Baum durch gefräst. Die mächtige, alte Erle (durch Rückschnitt vor ewiger Zeit hat die 4 Stämme) steht nun praktisch auf einer Insel. Hat was vom Kampf der Giganten, Erle vs. Wasser oder so ähnlich . Bin mal gespannt wie lange der Baum noch widerstehen kann.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (20. August 2021)

Hallo,
Wasser ist weg, die Fische irgendwie auch .
Mega zäh war das heute, erst als die Sonne weg war gabs ein paar Bisse. 2 Bafos sind am Ende hängengeblieben. Nummer 2 hatte wohl mal eine Reiherbegegnung, erfreut sich aber bester Gesundheit.


----------



## Steff-Peff (21. August 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Servus,
> Bilch mach dir nix draus, immerhin hast du sie in den Kescher bekommen, das zählt klar als gefangen .
> 
> Ich musste bei deinem Bericht sofort an meine letzten beiden Sessions denken, die standen unter dem Motto Pleiten, Pech und Pannen.
> ...


Hi Hanjupp,
herrlicher Bach, genau meine Kragenweite  
Viele scheuen vor kleinen Gewässern zurück, aber das ist Glück für die, die gerne dort fischen 
Cheers
Steff


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (21. August 2021)

Jo, das stimmt Steff-Peff . Hier gab es früher mal mehr aktive Angler, manche kamen sogar extra von weiter her fürn paar Tage fischen.
 Das hat sich stark verändert, mehr als 3 oder 4 Einheimische werden es wohl nicht mehr sein die hier regelmässig raus gehen und ab und an mal ein Urlauber mit ner Tageskarte.
Das hängt sicher mit den Hochwasserschutzmassnahmen zusammen, die vor ca. 25 Jahren bis runter zur Mündung durchgeführt wurden. Damit sank der Wasserstand deutlich, die großen Bachforellen von früher sind selten geworden und es wurde angeltechnisch deutlich anspruchsvoller. Aus Sicht des WWA ist der Bach nun keine Gefahr mehr, deswegen macht hier niemand mehr irgendwas und es wächst jedes Jahr mehr zu. Naja, soll mir recht sein, mit der Fliege bin ich wahrscheinlich sogar der Einzige, der sich das noch gibt...
Habe immer ne kleine Säge oder eine Heppe (Haumesser) im Rucksack, auch gestern hab ich einen kleinen Gumpen "befischbar" gemacht. Ewig wirds für mich nicht mehr gehen, und meine Versuche jemanden aus der Vereinsjugend für diese Art des Angelns zu begeistern, sind bis dato leider gescheitert .


----------



## Bilch (21. August 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Jo, das stimmt Steff-Peff . Hier gab es früher mal mehr aktive Angler, manche kamen sogar extra von weiter her fürn paar Tage fischen.
> Das hat sich stark verändert, mehr als 3 oder 4 Einheimische werden es wohl nicht mehr sein die hier regelmässig raus gehen und ab und an mal ein Urlauber mit ner Tageskarte.
> Das hängt sicher mit den Hochwasserschutzmassnahmen zusammen, die vor ca. 25 Jahren bis runter zur Mündung durchgeführt wurden. Damit sank der Wasserstand deutlich, die großen Bachforellen von früher sind selten geworden und es wurde angeltechnisch deutlich anspruchsvoller. Aus Sicht des WWA ist der Bach nun keine Gefahr mehr, deswegen macht hier niemand mehr irgendwas und es wächst jedes Jahr mehr zu. Naja, soll mir recht sein, mit der Fliege bin ich wahrscheinlich sogar der Einzige, der sich das noch gibt...
> Habe immer ne kleine Säge oder eine Heppe (Haumesser) im Rucksack, auch gestern hab ich einen kleinen Gumpen "befischbar" gemacht. Ewig wirds für mich nicht mehr gehen, und meine Versuche jemanden aus der Vereinsjugend für diese Art des Angelns zu begeistern, sind bis dato leider gescheitert .


Gewässer, wo ich mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit keinen Angler oder Spaziergänger treffe, sind mir am liebsten. Befische u.a. auch ein Bach/Flüsschen, wo ich in 10 Jahren 3 oder 4 Angler getroffen habe - wenn ich dorthin fahre, ist auch bei mir eine Säge im Rucksack


----------



## Seele (21. August 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Gewässer, wo ich mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit keinen Angler oder Spaziergänger treffe, sind mir am liebsten. Befische u.a. auch ein Bach/Flüsschen, wo ich in 10 Jahren 3 oder 4 Angler getroffen habe - wenn ich dorthin fahre, ist auch bei mir eine Säge im Rucksack


Wir sollten an so einem Gewässer ein Bafopirschtreffen machen - das BPT


----------



## Forelle74 (22. August 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Gewässer, wo ich mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit keinen Angler oder Spaziergänger treffe, sind mir am liebsten. Befische u.a. auch ein Bach/Flüsschen, wo ich in 10 Jahren 3 oder 4 Angler getroffen habe - wenn ich dorthin fahre, ist auch bei mir eine Säge im Rucksack


Letztes mal hatte ich leider keine Säge dabei. 
Gebraucht hätte ich sie aber .
Hab mur extra mal ne Taschen Klappsäge für solche Einsätze gekauft. 
Oft geht's da bei uns auch eng her.
Warscheinlich war da auch ewig kein Mensch.


----------



## Steff-Peff (22. August 2021)

Ich nehm ab und zu so ne Klappsäge (Japansäge ?) mit, deren leicht gebogenes "Sägeblatt" höchstens 25cm ist. Hab mit dem Ding aber schon Äste bis gut 15 cm gekappt.
Ist echt extrem scharf mit der Mehrfachzahnung.


----------



## Forelle74 (22. August 2021)

Ich hab so eine mal im Baumarkt gekauft.
https://www.amazon.de/Meister-Klappsäge-180-mm-9719900/dp/B00OBGWSYA  /ref=asc_df_B00OBGWSYA/?tag=googshopde-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=257710089322&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=5959428098974173584&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=20229&hvtargid=pla-430103968291&psc=1&th=1&psc=1

Die sägt alles in der Blattlänge.
Allerdings will ich ja keine Bäume fällen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (22. August 2021)

Ja genau, so was in der Art. Scheinbar ist meine dann auch kleiner, als ich in Erinnerung hatte


----------



## Bilch (25. August 2021)

Schon zu beginn der Saison habe ich mir vorgenommen ein paar Mal einen Fluss zu besuchen, wo das Spinnfischen zwar erlaubt ist, aber nur mit einem Streamer. Habe auch deswegen bei Seele eine Kollektion Streamer und Forellenzöpfe bestellt. Es hat sich jedoch so ergeben, dass ich nie die Zeit dafür gefunden habe. Heute war ich aber den ganzen Vormittag frei und bin dorthin gefahren. War nicht mal eine Stunde am Wasser, als man mich aus dem Kindergarten angerufen hat, dass der Kleine Durchfall hat ... 

In dieser Stunde war ich mit dem Forellenzopf dreimal erfolgreich, eine schöne Regenbognerin und einen Döbel konnte ich landen und noch eine ReFo ist mir vor dem Kescher ausgestiegen


----------



## Seele (26. August 2021)

Petri Bilch ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber für ne Stunde war das ja ne amtliche Strecke. 

Ich bin gestern fremd gegangen und hab mal mit anderen Ködern, speziell Topwater probiert, irgendwann hab ich aufgegeben, nicht mal ein Nachläufer war heraus zu kitzeln. Vermute aber die Fische sind aktuell pappsatt und nicht auf unsere künstlich Zusatznahrung angewiesen.


----------



## Verstrahlt (26. August 2021)

Mal gucken ob noch mehr beißt  eine für die Pfanne ist schon in der Tasche


----------



## Seele (26. August 2021)

Oh, sozusagen live von der Bachforellenpirsch. Petri Verstrahlt


----------



## Bilch (26. August 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Vermute aber die Fische sind aktuell pappsatt und nicht auf unsere künstlich Zusatznahrung angewiesen.


Definitiv, habe gestern ganze Schwärme von Kleinfischen gesehen.

Wo ich gestern angelte, ist offensichtlich keine sehr gute Forellenstrecke. Habe ein Bisschen mit dem Fischereiaufseher geplaudert, der mich kontrollierte - er erzählte mir, dass ReFos einmal im Jahr für das Fliegenfischen-Wettbewerb besetzt werden und jetzt kann man nur noch die wenigen, die übrig geblieben sind, fangen; und wenn man ganz großes Glück hat, eine wilde BaFo oder Äsche. Ist aber eine tolle Strecke für Nasen, Döbel usw. - das bewies ein Angler mit Bolorute der mit Brot angelte und ein Fisch nach dem anderen aus dem Wasser zog


----------



## Verstrahlt (26. August 2021)

Bei mir lief es heute ganz gut  erste halbe Std mit Spinner nur einen biss. Dann auf nen  kleinen Wobbler gewechselt und bäm. Noch zig Forellen gefangen und insgesamt 3 mitgenommen die ich morgen Mittag Räucher


----------



## Bilch (26. August 2021)

Dickes Petri Verstrahlt


----------



## Verstrahlt (26. August 2021)

Vielen Danke


----------



## Forelle74 (26. August 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Bei mir lief es heute ganz gut  erste halbe Std mit Spinner nur einen biss. Dann auf nen  kleinen Wobbler gewechselt und bäm. Noch zig Forellen gefangen und insgesamt 3 mitgenommen die ich morgen Mittag Räucher


Petri zu den schönen Bafos


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. September 2021)

Hatte heute Vormittag Zeit und bin kurzentschlossen an die Bach.
Die ersten 20 Minuten mit Trockener gefischt, aber da ging garrrrrrr nix 
Dann auf unbeschwerte PT Nymphe und danach auf Spider gewechselt, was doch noch einige Fettflossen überzeugte.
Die auf den Bildern waren mit etwa 30 cm die grösseren heute.
Hab ab Morgen Urlaub, da will ich noch ein paar mal los. Man merkt aber bei uns, dass die Saison dem Ende zugeht.

So long
Steff


----------



## Seele (5. September 2021)

Geil Steff-Peff, fettes Petri. 
Ich kann gerade Regenbogen bei mir ohne Ende abholen aber Bafo werde ich keine erwischen. Absolut keine Chance, anscheinend ist das Nahrungsangebot dermaßen hoch und die Fische so intelligent, dass da nichts zu machen ist. Mal schauen wenn das Wasser mal klarer werden sollte. Ist ja seit Mai eigentlich trüb.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. September 2021)

Petri 
war gestern mal; beste Bedingungen, gut Wasser da, leicht trüb, deshalb war ich ziemlich sicher das was geht. Hab deshalb sogar 5 km Anfahrt mit dem Rad in Kauf genommen um ganz unten vorwiegend auf Döbel zu fischen. Aber die besseren Fische hatten wirklich gar keine Lust. Ähnlich wie bei Steff-Peff  auf Trockenfliege gar nix, mit der Nymphe 3 kleine Döbel, 3 kleine Äschen und mit ner Spider 1 ebenso kleine Bafo . Naja, that's Life, kann nicht immer florieren. Der September kann eigentlich sehr gut sein, aber dafür bräuchte es ein paar kalte Nächte.
Hab versucht am tiefsten Gumpen der Strecke meinen Tag noch zu retten, dort hatte ich Besuch von einer einzelnen großen Fledermaus (null Ahnung welche Art). Die hat während der gesamten letzten 45 min meiner Anwesenheit ihre Runden über dem Gumpen gedreht, ist nie weiter als 15 m bachabwärts geflogen. War interresant Batman mal aus nächster Nähe mal bei der Arbeit zuzuschauen. Es waren nur wenige Köcherfliegen überm Wasser, vllt. war das der Grund für Batmans Ausdauer, zumal mindestens 2 Drittel seiner Fangversuche daneben gingen.


----------



## Verstrahlt (5. September 2021)

Ich war heute nur ganz kurz am Wasser um ein paar neue Wobbler und nen neuen Kescher zu testen 
Beim ersten Wurf gabs direkt eine schöne die ich auch mitgenommen hab.
Nach dem Fisch direkt alles auf Einzelhaken umgebaut....
Was mich nur wundert... wo sind die roten Punkte von der Bafo >.<
Ich hoffe zum Ende der Saison gibts noch etwas schönes Wetter.
Ich werd in der Schonzeit dann auf Friedfisch Angeln


----------



## Seele (6. September 2021)

Petri Verstrahlt 
Salmo Trutta muss nicht immer rote Punkte haben. Je nach Stamm haben sie teils auch gar keine Punkte. Deine hat aber noch leicht angedeutet rotePunkte. Ganz normal. 
Aber starke Flossen scheint sie zu haben, gerade das Heckpaddel kommt mir sehr kräftig vor.


----------



## Bilch (9. September 2021)

Bin am Stausee jetzt eine Weile Schneider gewesen. Heute Abend bin ich schon wieder dorthin gefahren und schon bei einem meiner ersten Würfe hat eine ca. 50er BaFo den Tassie genommen, ist aber ausgeschlitzt. War aber trotzdem froh, war ein toller Drill und diesmal hat eben der Fisch gewonnen. Der Angler muss ja nicht immer der Gewinner sein.
Danach habe ich mindestens eine Stunde den Köder erfolglos durch das Wasser gezogen, bzw. gab es ein paar Fehlbisse. Der Trostpreis ist aber bei Dämmerung in der Form eines schönen 55er Döbels gekommen


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (9. September 2021)

Was ne fette Maschine, dickes Petri Bilch !


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (10. September 2021)

Petri euch allen. War heute auch mal wieder am Fluss. Bald ist ja wieder Schonzeit. Hatte nur 3 deutlich untermaßige BaFos am Haken. Aber so spät im Jahr fängt man bei uns meistens nur noch die Reste.


----------



## Seele (10. September 2021)

Hab jetzt 3 Tage stur mit Wobbler gefischt, aber bis auf einen zögerlichen Anfasser war nichts zu machen. 
Eigentlich war ich schon am einpacken, aber dann habe ich mich doch noch entscheiden auf Forellenzopf umzubauen. 
Hast dann keine 10 Minuten gedauert und ne fette Refo lang vor mir. Wahnsinn wie die seit dem Frühjahr zugelegt haben, richtig toll. 
Bachforellen lassen weiterhin auf sich warten und sterben lieber anstatt zu beißen


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (10. September 2021)

Soviel Wasser, und auch noch auf einem Haufen, da wird man neidisch


----------



## Seele (11. September 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Soviel Wasser, und auch noch auf einem Haufen, da wird man neidisch


Bin froh dass es endlich so wenig ist. 

Hatte die Bafo oben vergessen abzuhängen. Es sterben einfach unglaublich viele pro Jahr.


----------



## Steff-Peff (11. September 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Bin froh dass es endlich so wenig ist.
> 
> Hatte die Bafo oben vergessen abzuhängen. Es sterben einfach unglaublich viele pro Jahr.


Moin Seele, 
hat das Sterben einen Grund ? Hab das von anderen Gewässern dieses Jahr nicht gehört. 
Aber die Rainie ist echt ein toller Fisch.


----------



## Seele (11. September 2021)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Moin Seele,
> hat das Sterben einen Grund ? Hab das von anderen Gewässern dieses Jahr nicht gehört.
> Aber die Rainie ist echt ein toller Fisch.


Teils Vogel teils werden sie schwarz. Meiner Meinung nach hat man das nur wegen dem trüben und hohen Wasser dieses Jahr weniger gehört.


----------



## Bilch (12. September 2021)

Heute Morgen bzw. Vormittag konnte ich mir etwas Zeit zum Angeln gönnen. Habe zuerst mit dem Tassie mein Glück probiert und nach einer Weile konnte ich damit einen 54er Döbel überzeugen. Meine eigene Regel ist es aufzuhören, wenn ich einen 50er Fisch fange. Ich hatte aber noch viel Zeit und ich wollte wirklich noch nicht aufhören. Na ja, diese Regle habe ich mir eigentlich für die Forellen ausgedacht und wenn es eine 50er Forelle wäre, würde ich die Rute einpacken, da es aber ein Döbel war, habe ich ein Auge zugedrückt und weitergeangelt  Ich habe weiter mit dem Tassie genagelt und zweimal habe ich gesehen, wie eine BaFo zum Köder gestiegen ist, ihn aber nicht genommen hat. Habe deswegen auf einen schlanken Wobbler gewechselt, mit dem ich schon oft erfolgreich gewesen bin. Habe ihn wie immer getwitcht und der Erfolg blieb nicht aus, eine 54er BaFo konnte dem Köder nicht widerstehen. Der Drill war phänomenal, zuerst zwei typische starke BaFo Fluchten in die Tiefe, dann, als ich sie zur Oberfläche gezwungen habe, hat sie aber einen wilden Luftkampf, ganz im Rainie-Style, geliefert. Mit dieser tollen Forelle war mein Tageslimit aber wirklich erfüllt und ich habe dann noch eine Weile nur am Wasser gesessen und die wunderschöne früh herbstliche Natur genossen


----------



## Verstrahlt (12. September 2021)

Petri. Fette Teile die du da gefangen hast 
hier ist alles an Forelle über 40cm schon riesig.
War vorhin auch mal eben ne Stunde am Wasser was fürs Abendbrot fangen aber hab kein Bild gemacht :X 
Eine brutzelt grade in der Pfanne.

Von toten Forellen hab ich dieses Jahr nix gehört und Kormorane gibts hier nicht.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. September 2021)

Um eure wirklich schönen Bachforellen beneide ich euch ja etwas,
ich habe mir daher zum Brassenangeln extra einen roten und einen schwarzen Edding eingepackt.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. September 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Heute Morgen bzw. Vormittag konnte ich mir etwas Zeit zum Angeln gönnen. Habe zuerst mit dem Tassie mein Glück probiert und nach einer Weile konnte ich damit einen 54er Döbel überzeugen. Meine eigene Regel ist es aufzuhören, wenn ich einen 50er Fisch fange. Ich hatte aber noch viel Zeit und ich wollte wirklich noch nicht aufhören. Na ja, diese Regle habe ich mir eigentlich für die Forellen ausgedacht und wenn es eine 50er Forelle wäre, würde ich die Rute einpacken, da es aber ein Döbel war, habe ich ein Auge zugedrückt und weitergeangelt  Ich habe weiter mit dem Tassie genagelt und zweimal habe ich gesehen, wie eine BaFo zum Köder gestiegen ist, ihn aber nicht genommen hat. Habe deswegen auf einen schlanken Wobbler gewechselt, mit dem ich schon oft erfolgreich gewesen bin. Habe ihn wie immer getwitcht und der Erfolg blieb nicht aus, eine 54er BaFo konnte dem Köder nicht widerstehen. Der Drill war phänomenal, zuerst zwei typische starke BaFo Fluchten in die Tiefe, dann, als ich sie zur Oberfläche gezwungen habe, hat sie aber einen wilden Luftkampf, ganz im Rainie-Style, geliefert. Mit dieser tollen Forelle war mein Tageslimit aber wirklich erfüllt und ich habe dann noch eine Weile nur am Wasser gesessen und die wunderschöne früh herbstliche Natur genossen


Hallo,

da gehe ich voll mit. Wenn ich einen wirklich guten Fisch fange, ist der Tag auch gelaufen.
Ich hatte lange Jahre das Glück an einen Top-Forellengewässer (welches auch noch preislich ok war) in Österreich zu fischen, wenn ich da einen sehr guten Fisch fing, war der Tag, anglerisch gesehen, auch vorüber. Da war dann irgendwie die Luft raus und man wusste, dass kaum noch was Görßeres kommt und war zufrieden.
Oder neulich beim Hechtfischen, erst zwei kleine so um die 60cm, dann ein wirklich Großer mit 112cm (schwimmen alle wieder, die ersten waren zu klein und der zweite, ein ausgesprochenes Dickerchen, war zu groß) danach war auch Schluss, da hat man dann eine innere Zufriedenheit über den schönen, erfolgreichen Angeltag, welche nicht mehr zu toppen ist .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Forelle74 (14. September 2021)

Hallo
Auch ich melde mich mal wieder zurück.
Am Wochenende war ich nochmal draußen auf Bachforellen Pirsch.

Erst war ich an der ruhigen Stelle am Einlauf in ein Bauwerk.
Da ging nix.
Ne übergebliebene Rainie von vieleicht vorigen Jahr schaute gelangweilt meiner trockenen nach.

Dan ging ich gleich Schnurstracks zur entlegensten Stelle und versuchte mein Glück auf die "wilden" Kerle.
Was man zumindest noch so einigermaßen nennen kann.
Ein paar kommen aber doch immer wieder mal durch.
Allerdings tippte ich so doof im Wasser rum bis auch die letzte verscheucht war.
Irgendwie hatte ich noch zu viel Probleme im Gehapperat( trotz 6 Spritzen vom Neuro Chirurg).
Naja,egal.
Jetz bin ich an einer ziemlich geilen  Stelle angekommen------>Foto.





Nach dem Strommasten seht ihr ne olle Weide.
Darunter stand seit 2 Jahren ein schönes Exemplar einer Bafo.
Ich musste es probieren.
Langsam tastete ich mich ran, immer weiter vor.
Zittrige Hände bekam ich schon als ich einen Schatten steigen sah.
Langsam hingeworfen und treiben lassen.
Kaum trieb die mittlerweile schon abgesoffene  Fliege unter den Weidenbusch.
Ich konnte noch gar nicht die übrige Schnur einholen da zog schon die Leine ab.
Anhieb war unnötig weil die Rute schon von allein krumm war.
Zittrig Drillte ich den Fisch,weil mir grad einfiel das der Kescher im Auto liegt.
Hab ihn nämlich vor lauter Euphorie liegen lassen.
Nach ein paar Minuten konnte ich die Schöne dann aber doch Mühelos greifen.






Eine 40 ger Bafo war es die da ihr Unwesen trieb.
Zwar ein Besatz Fisch aber sicher nicht von diesem Jahr und absolut Makellos.

Weiter Oben wechselte ich nochmal zig Köder weil mich eine Rebo wieder schier zur Verzweiflung brachte.
Mit einer selbstgebundenen Trockenfliege die ich nur "Insect" nenne weil ich beim Bindeversuch einer Adams grandios scheiterte gings dann weiter.





Eine kleine Bafo meldete sich noch kurz.
Danach finge ich noch eine ganz ordentliche 36ger Bafo die zur Brotzeit auch mit heim durfte.
Es war ein gelungener Angel Vormittag mit schönen Fischen an einem Gewässer das mir sehr viel Freude bereitet.
Grüße Michi


----------



## Seele (14. September 2021)

Schöner Bericht, Petri Michi


----------



## Forelle74 (14. September 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht, Petri Michi


Danke .


----------



## Verstrahlt (14. September 2021)

Sehr schöner Fisch  ! war dieses jahr nur einmal mit der Fliegenrute los :-/ bin komplett beim UL Angeln hängen geblieben 
Die Sänger High-V die ich anfang des Jahres gekauft habe macht unglaublich viel Spass. Hätte ich bei so einer günstigen Rute nie mit gerechnet.
Saison ist ja leider schon fast wieder vorbei


----------



## Bilch (15. September 2021)

Toller Bericht Forelle74; dickes Petri zu den schönen Fischen


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (22. September 2021)

Servus,
Superwetter heute, da treibts auch Schönwetterangler wie mich nochmal raus . Habs entgegen sonstiger Gepflogenheiten sogar mal mit Streamern an der Fliegerute probiert, aber die besseren Forellen haben mir was gehustet. Hatte zwar einige, aber nur Kleine, egal was ich auch probiert habe...
Eine gute Äsche hat den Tag dann gerettet.


----------



## Seele (22. September 2021)

Jammer halt 
Fettes Petri


----------



## Bilch (25. September 2021)

Am 1.10. beginnt bei uns die Schonzeit für Bachforelle, so dass ich den heutigen Tag unbedingt ausnutzen musste. Begonnen habe ich wieder mit dem Tassie, der ist aber zu dieser Zeit für die Forellen offensichtlich nicht interessant. Als ich auf einen kleinen Wobbler gewechselt habe, hatte ich schon beim ersten Wurf eine ReFo drauf und das schon beim ersten Spinnstop nach nur drei Schlägen in die Schnur. Diese hat sich aber nach einem kurzen Luftkampf schnell verabschiedet. Etwas später ist mir bei einem Sprung dann noch eine gute ausgestiegen, wahrscheinlich auch eine ReFo. Nach einer Weile bei einem Spinnstop, als der Köder nur noch ca. 5 m von mir entfernt war, ist aber ein großer Schatten vom Boden auf den Wobbler geschossen ... und Ich konnte mich über eine wunderschöne 54er BaFo freuen. Einen besseren Saisonabschluss kann ich mir kaum vorstellen 




Habe schon lange nicht gesehen, dass eine Forelle den Köder so tief inhaliert hätte


----------



## Seele (25. September 2021)

Bilch Fettes Petri und danke an deine Berichterstattung. War echt Klasse


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (30. September 2021)

Servus,
Heute war Abschlusstag meiner Saison in den Vereinsbächen, nun herrscht für lange 7 Monate Schonzeit. Wollte 2 Std. am "Winzigbach" machen, und dann zum etwas größeren "Hauptbach" wechseln, in den das kleine Rinnsal mündet. Mein einziger Besuch in diesem Jahr am Winzbach verlief eher bescheiden, deshalb habe ich absolut gar nichts erwartet. Es war mehr das Prinzip Hoffnung, das mich nochmal dort hin trieb weil man dort im September manchmal Laichaufsteiger findet. Es kam dann aber alles ganz anders...
Sehr niedriger Wasserstand, die Treibholzansammlungen der beiden diesjährigen Hochwässer für größere Fische wahrscheinlich noch unpassierbar und viel abgelagerter Sand. Eigentlich wollte ich direkt wieder abhauen, nun war ich aber 4km geradelt, also wenigstens mal testen .
 Was dann abging war einfach mal geil, 2 oder 3 Würfe an der ersten heißen Stelle und schon hing die Erste. Und so ging das weiter, jeder kleine Kolk, jede Außenkurve oder unterspülte Wurzel brachte zumindest einen Biss oder nen Nachläufer. Keine Riesen, aber gemessen am Gewässer, viele sehr gute Fische bis etwa Mitte 30.
Mit dem andern Bach wurde es dann natürlich nix mehr . Selten hatte ich mehr Spaß beim Angeln, und auch die kalten Finger und Füße beim nachhause radeln konnten mein Dauergrinsen nicht vertreiben. Entnahme war so kurz vor der Laichzeit nicht vorgesehen, 2 mal wars aber knapp weil der 8 cm Koppenstreamer voll inhaliert wurde. Ging beide Male aber gut, widerhakenloses Fischen ftw .

P.S es gibt fürs Rinnsal seit Jahren keinen Besatz mehr weil uns mehrfach die vorgesehene Brut wegen der schlechten Erreichbarkeit unterwegs verreckt ist. Das sind alles Zuwanderer und natürliche Reproduktion, der Bach ist in diesem Bereich völlig unverbaut.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (30. September 2021)

Den besten Fisch hätte ich fast unterschlagen, sorry. Auch nochn Pic wie das über weiter Strecken ausschaut, 15 cm Tiefe, man sucht nach jeder Rinne oder kleinem Loch.


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. Oktober 2021)

Moin Hanjupp,
gratuliere zu dem phänomenalen Saisonabschluss.
Sind in der Tat tolle Fische und ein klasse, wenn auch anspruchsvolles Bächlein  

Schönes WE all


----------



## Seele (1. Oktober 2021)

Das ist halt einfach nur geil Hanjupp-0815 Petri zum gelungenen Saisonabschluss


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (1. Oktober 2021)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Moin Hanjupp,
> gratuliere zu dem phänomenalen Saisonabschluss.
> Sind in der Tat tolle Fische und ein klasse, wenn auch anspruchsvolles Bächlein
> 
> Schönes WE all


Vielen Dank 
Langsam hab ich mich etwas abgeregt, gestern war ich wie im Rausch . Vor ein paar Jahren gab es mal einen ähnlich guten Tag an dem Bächlein, aber normalerweise bin ich hier schon zufrieden wenn ich einen Fisch fange, der halbwegs ans Schonmaß kommt.
 Bin immer noch am Rätseln ob es einen Zusammenhang mit der anstehenden Laichzeit gibt (nur eine hatte einen leichten Laichhaken), sich das seit mehr als 10 Jahren bestehende Wurmangelverbot jetzt erst bemerkbar macht, oder vllt. der Ein oder Andere sich diese Tortur nicht mehr geben will weil ja jeder Interresierte weiß, das der Besatz eingestellt wurde. Auch wurden die Feld- und Waldwege für nen halbwegs gemütlichen Zugang erst in den letzten paar Jahren gesperrt.

Naja, wie dem auch sei, es war sehr geil und motiviert vllt. mich doch wieder öfter mit gezielter Bafoangelei zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Forelle74 (1. Oktober 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank
> Langsam hab ich mich etwas abgeregt, gestern war ich wie im Rausch . Vor ein paar Jahren gab es mal einen ähnlich guten Tag an dem Bächlein, aber normalerweise bin ich hier schon zufrieden wenn ich einen Fisch fange, der halbwegs ans Schonmaß kommt.
> Bin immer noch am Rätseln ob es einen Zusammenhang mit der anstehenden Laichzeit gibt (nur eine hatte einen leichten Laichhaken), sich das seit mehr als 10 Jahren bestehende Wurmangelverbot jetzt erst bemerkbar macht, oder vllt. der Ein oder Andere sich diese Tortur nicht mehr geben will weil ja jeder Interresierte weiß, das der Besatz eingestellt wurde. Auch wurden die Feld- und Waldwege für nen halbwegs gemütlichen Zugang erst in den letzten paar Jahren gesperrt.
> 
> Naja, wie dem auch sei, es war sehr geil und motiviert vllt. mich doch wieder öfter mit gezielter Bafoangelei zu beschäftigen.


Der Bach ist echt traumhaft.
Petri zur schönen Strecke.
Bei uns ist das auch manchmal sehr wechselhaft mit den Fischen.
Heuer hatten wir auch massiv Zuwanderung von irgendwo.
Eigentlich wäre ein Hindernis dazwischen.
Vielleicht durchs Hochwasser.
Rebos schauen öfter mal vorbei.
(Haben wir noch nie besetzt).
Aber diesmal waren es richtig viel Bafos in der Jahresmitte ungefähr knapp unterm Schonmaß.
Zum Thema Entfernung:
Je weiter man bei uns abwegog fischt desto mehr und weniger verschreckte Fische trifft man an.
Man muss da teilweise wirklich nur über Trampelpfade oder am Ufersaum durch Wald und Wiese.
Wir haben aber 4 verschiedene Fließgewässer Strecken.
Vom Minni Bach bis zum mittleren Flüsschen.





Bilch auch dir ein dickes Petri zu der großen Bafo.
Bei uns sicher ein Fisch den man nicht alle Tage fängt.


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. Oktober 2021)

Ich hatte heute nach endlosen Telkos auch das Bedürfnis, noch mal ans Wasser zu gehen und es war die richtige Entscheidung.
Ich hatte auf nen Stewart´s Spider schöne Äschen, eine gute Rainie gelandet, einige gute Bafos (mit denen ich da nicht mehr gerechnet hätte) und als letzten Fisch, die Mutter (oder Vater) aller Rainies (in unserer Strecke). 
Zwei bis drei Minuten hab ich versucht, sie zur Landung zu überzeugen, dann war die Schnur schlapp 
Als ich sie das letzte mal hatte, war sie gut 55 und ist bestimmt noch etwas gewachsen. Hätte gern ein aktuelles Photo gemacht ... die Farben sind ein Traum. Gesehen hab ich sie ja ein paar mal, als sie mit mir gespielt hat  
Es ist aber immer wieder beeindruckend, dass solche Kaliber sich mit nem filigranen 14er Spider abgeben. Naja, evtl. komm ich da die nächste Zeit noch mal hin 
So long, schönes WE all
Steff


----------



## Seele (1. Oktober 2021)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute nach endlosen Telkos auch das Bedürfnis, noch mal ans Wasser zu gehen und es war die richtige Entscheidung.
> Ich hatte auf nen Stewart´s Spider schöne Äschen, eine gute Rainie gelandet, einige gute Bafos (mit denen ich da nicht mehr gerechnet hätte) und als letzten Fisch, die Mutter (oder Vater) aller Rainies (in unserer Strecke).
> Zwei bis drei Minuten hab ich versucht, sie zur Landung zu überzeugen, dann war die Schnur schlapp
> Als ich sie das letzte mal hatte, war sie gut 55 und ist bestimmt noch etwas gewachsen. Hätte gern ein aktuelles Photo gemacht ... die Farben sind ein Traum. Gesehen hab ich sie ja ein paar mal, als sie mit mir gespielt hat
> ...


Petri Steff-Peff gerade das macht es aber doch so spannend. Ich hab meine größte Forelle aus der Strecke schon 2 oder 3 Jahre nicht mehr gesehen. Weiß nicht mal mehr ob sie noch lebt. Aber, falls es nochmal ein Aufeinandertreffen geben sollte, stehen die Chancen definitiv besser auf ihrer Seite und genau das macht den Reiz aus.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (1. Oktober 2021)

Forelle74 :
 absolut richtig, Hochwasser begünstigt Zuwanderung auf jeden Fall, leider manchmal auch unerwünschte Gäste. 
Wir haben im andern Bach seit einigen Jahren eine echte Explosion der wieder eingebürgerten Elritzen und ich hätte viel drauf gewettet, das die das Rinnsal hochwandern. Aber Pustekuchen, machen sie nicht, die wären bestes Futter in dem nahrungsarmen Bach. Auch die Bachschmerlen, Döbel, Äschen haben null Bock da rein zu wandern obwohl das so einfach wäre. Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten, die Nahrungsgrundlage scheint nur für Bafos und Mühlkoppen auszureichen. Einen kleinen Barsch hatte ich mal, aber direkt oberhalb der Mündung. Der Sand ist das Problem, wo wenig Strömung ist, deckt der alles zu und verstopft das Kieslückensystem.

Seele : Wir haben im Ort ne kleine Fußgängerbrücke, perfekt zum stalken. Da gabs einige Jahre einen 4er Trupp Döbel, alle zw. 40 und 50 cm, zu beobachten. Nach dem Winterhochwasser waren es noch 2 und nach dem Sommerhochwasser wars noch 1. Der dreht nun einsam seine Runden und  fast leide ich ein bischen mit


----------



## Steff-Peff (4. Oktober 2021)

Darf aktuell noch jemand auf Bafo fischen ? In Bayern ist seit 01.10. Schonzeit. 
Bei mir geht es am 01.03.2022 wieder los.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Oktober 2021)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Bei mir geht es am 01.03.2022 wieder los.


Hallo,

und bei mir erst einen Monat später .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## trawar (4. Oktober 2021)

Wir werden noch am Dienstag an die Sieg fahren und mal schauen wie wir das ende der Saison einleiten werden.


----------



## Verstrahlt (4. Oktober 2021)

Ich darf noch bis zum 20.10 auf BaFo  (NRW)
werde dieses Woche wenn das Wetter passt auch nochmal losgehen.
Werd aber wohl keinen Fisch mitnehmen der voll Laich ist... sollen die mal Nachwuchs bekommen dann kann ich in paar Jahren mehr Fangen


----------



## Forelle74 (4. Oktober 2021)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Darf aktuell noch jemand auf Bafo fischen ? In Bayern ist seit 01.10. Schonzeit.
> Bei mir geht es am 01.03.2022 wieder los.
> Gruß
> Steff


Bei mir ist auch Schluss mit Bafo. 
Selbe Schonzeit wie bei dir.
Ich kann noch auf Rebo Aitel etc...
Macht im Forellen Bach zwar keinen Sinn,wir haben aber noch andere Gewässer .


Ist bei euch generell Schluss.?


----------



## Verstrahlt (4. Oktober 2021)

Die Flüsse dürfen ab da hier nichtmehr beangelt werden.
2 Vereinsweiher sind dann noch übrig, wovon einer dieses Jahr nicht besetzt wurde und der irgendwann dieses Jahr noch abgelassen wird um den Mönch zu reparieren -.-


----------



## Forelle74 (4. Oktober 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Die Flüsse dürfen ab da hier nichtmehr beangelt werden.
> 2 Vereinsweiher sind dann noch übrig, wovon einer dieses Jahr nicht besetzt wurde und der irgendwann dieses Jahr noch abgelassen wird um den Mönch zu reparieren -.-


Wir haben noch nen kleineren  Flussabschitt.
Der fließt in nen größeren Fluss.
Da ist alles mögliche an Fisch vorhanden. 
Da sind trotz Besatz und Forellenregion die Bafos in der Unterzahl.
Da kann man auch schön mit der Fliege auf Aitel,Nasen,Barsch und alle möglichen Weißfischarten gehen. 
Aber ein konkretes Verbot(Sperre) gibt's bei uns in keinem Flussabschnitt.

Und natürlich nen Besatz Weiher mit Refos.
Das ist aber wenigstens ein größerer Baggersee und recht tief mit vielen Quellen. 
Da kann man es auch das ganze  Jahr über auf Rebos und Saibling probieren (gemäß der Schonzeit natürlich).


----------



## Steff-Peff (4. Oktober 2021)

Wir dürfen schon noch bis zum 31.12. fischen, aber dann auf Äsche und Rainies. Bafos machen sich nun eh schon rar, da sie in die Laichgebiete ziehen.
Da ich aber Ende November ne OP habe, ist für mich dann garantiert erst mal Schluss.


----------



## Forelle74 (4. Oktober 2021)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Wir dürfen schon noch bis zum 31.12. fischen, aber dann auf Äsche und Rainies. Bafos machen sich nun eh schon rar, da sie in die Laichgebiete ziehen.
> Da ich aber Ende November ne OP habe, ist für mich dann garantiert erst mal Schluss.


Oh Schade.
Dann viel Glück bei der OP und   gute Besserung.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (4. Oktober 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ist bei euch generell Schluss.?


Ganz verschieden hier. In meinem bayr. Verein sind die Fließgewässer von 1.10 -30.04. komplett gesperrt, in meinem thür. Verein differenziert man nach Gewässertyp und die Bafoschonzeit endet meist mit dem 31.03.
Hat alles Vor- und Nachteile, für mich pers. ist es egal, unter 10 Grad will ich mit Wasser nix mehr zu tun haben.


----------



## Steff-Peff (4. Oktober 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Oh Schade.
> Dann viel Glück bei der OP und   gute Besserung.


Danke Dir, wird schon alles klappen. Muss ja, da ich im März wieder los legen will


----------



## fishhawk (4. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> In meinem bayr. Verein sind die Fließgewässer von 1.10 -30.04. komplett gesperrt,


War bei uns im Verein  früher auch so. Von Beginn Schonzeit BaFo bis Ende Schonzeit Äsche. 

Mittlerweile nur noch gesetzliche Schonzeiten.

Nachdem ich die betroffenen Gewässer aber inzwischen eher als P&T einstufen würde, haben die für mich eh den Reiz verloren.

War schon lange nicht mehr dort.


----------



## Seele (4. Oktober 2021)

Interessant wäre mal wie sich ein Fang und Release im Okt/Nov auf eine Bafo bzw deren Laichverhalten auswirkt.
Ich werde bei mir zwar noch sporadisch fischen, aber nicht an potentiellen Bafo Plätzen und viel mit Fliege auf Äsche, sofern das Wasser endlich mal so bleibt.
Hauptsächlich werde ich mich in den nächsten Wochen noch um das schaffen bzw säubern der Kiesbänke kümmern. Keine schöne Arbeit, aber irgendwie freue ich mich drauf.


----------



## crisis (5. Oktober 2021)

War dieses Jahr leider viel zu wenig draußen (Hausbau) und wurde vom Schonzeitbeginn ein bisschen überrascht. Unser Bach ist vor mir erst mal bis zum 16. April sicher, wenn die Forellenschonzeit endet. Jetzt heißts erst mal Hecht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Oktober 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Den besten Fisch hätte ich fast unterschlagen, sorry. Auch nochn Pic wie das über weiter Strecken ausschaut, 15 cm Tiefe, man sucht nach jeder Rinne oder kleinem Loch.
> Anhang anzeigen 386362
> Anhang anzeigen 386363


Ein Traum.
Sicher schwierig zu beangeln, aber eben deshalb auch was Besonderes.


----------



## Seele (15. Dezember 2021)

Hier findet ihr ein paar geile Videos um die laaaaange Schonzeit zu überbrücken: 


			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaZzLW13AmhiGzgg_0ffWEw/videos
		


Besonders die Attacken unter Wasser sind sehr interessant. Leider gibt's viel zu wenige solcher Videos aus heimischen Gewässern.


----------



## Seele (19. Dezember 2021)

Beifänge beim Bachforellen Angeln sind nicht immer ärgerlich 
9 Wochen noch, dann haben wir, zumindest Einige von uns,  es geschafft und wir können den Salmoniden wieder nachstellen.
Laufen die Vorbereitungen bei euch schon? Sonst waren im Winter immer Messen angesagt aber auch dieses Jahr müssen wir leider  auf die Meisten verzichten. Sehr schade.


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. Dezember 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Laufen die Vorbereitungen bei euch schon?


Jep, 
binde immer wieder ein paar Mücken (aktuell auch für nen Swap), um dem Lagerkoller zu entgehen und erhole mich von einer OP vor ein paar Wochen.
Man sollte es nicht meinen, aber wenn man kaum was machen kann, ist es auch mit Internet etc. schnell sehr langweilig.
Cheers
Steff


----------



## feko (19. Dezember 2021)

Weiterhin gute Besserung


----------



## Bilch (19. Dezember 2021)

Gute Besserung Steff-Peff!

9 lange Wochen noch ... Ab und zu plane ich schon welche Gewässer ich nächstes Jahr befischen werde


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. Dezember 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Weiterhin gute Besserung





Bilch schrieb:


> Gute Besserung Steff-Peff!
> 
> 9 lange Wochen noch ... Ab und zu plane ich schon welche Gewässer ich nächstes befischen werde




Danke Euch. Wird wöchentlich besser und ich hoffe, bis zum Saisonstart wieder hergestellt zu sein


----------



## Seele (19. Dezember 2021)

Steff-Peff von mir auch alles Gute, komm schnell wieder auf die Beine. Hast sicher extra in die Schonzeit gelegt


----------



## Forelle74 (19. Dezember 2021)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Jep,
> binde immer wieder ein paar Mücken (aktuell auch für nen Swap), um dem Lagerkoller zu entgehen und erhole mich von einer OP vor ein paar Wochen.
> Man sollte es nicht meinen, aber wenn man kaum was machen kann, ist es auch mit Internet etc. schnell sehr langweilig.
> Cheers
> Steff


Gute Besserung. 
Erhol dich schnell wieder


----------



## Steff-Peff (20. Dezember 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Steff-Peff von mir auch alles Gute, komm schnell wieder auf die Beine. Hast sicher extra in die Schonzeit gelegt





Forelle74 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung.
> Erhol dich schnell wieder


Auch Euch vielen Dank. Ist schon merklich besser. Bin mit dem Verlauf sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Dezember 2021)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Auch Euch vielen Dank. Ist schon merklich besser. Bin mit dem Verlauf sehr zufrieden.


Hallo,

auch von mir gute Besserung. Bis zu Beginn der Forellensaison bist Du eh wieder fit .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Steff-Peff (20. Dezember 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch von mir gute Besserung. Bis zu Beginn der Forellensaison bist Du eh wieder fit .
> 
> ...


Hallo Lajos,

Danke. Zu Beginn der Saison wieder mobil zu sein, ist das Ziel 

Cheers
Steff


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (21. Dezember 2021)

Servus,
gute Besserung Steff-Peff . Mich hats vor gut 4 Wochen auch  wieder mal erwischt. 

Megaschmerzen, zu spät zum Arzt gegangen, Ergebnis 2 OP's innerhalb von 3 Tagen und viele bange Gedanken ob ich überhaupt nochmal auf die Beine komme . Interressanter Weise fast auf den Tag genau 19 Jahre nach einem Herzinfarkt...Das erste was ich dann Zuhause hörte, war das ein entfernter Verwandter und guter Kumpel (nur 2 Jahre älter) den Löffel abgegeben hat, während ich im KH lag . In meiner Münchner Zeit hams ollweil gsogt: Im November, do sterbn d'Leit.

Habs nun wohl überstanden, ans Bafoangeln verschwende ich aber noch keinen Gedanken.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Dezember 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Habs nun wohl überstanden,



Oha.
Dann weiterhin gute Besserung lieber Hanjupp-0815 .


----------



## Skott (21. Dezember 2021)

Alles Gute für euch beide...


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Dezember 2021)

auch von mir alles Gute und gute Besserung,


----------



## Steff-Peff (21. Dezember 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Servus,
> gute Besserung Steff-Peff . Mich hats vor gut 4 Wochen auch  wieder mal erwischt.
> 
> Megaschmerzen, zu spät zum Arzt gegangen, Ergebnis 2 OP's innerhalb von 3 Tagen und viele bange Gedanken ob ich überhaupt nochmal auf die Beine komme . Interressanter Weise fast auf den Tag genau 19 Jahre nach einem Herzinfarkt...Das erste was ich dann Zuhause hörte, war das ein entfernter Verwandter und guter Kumpel (nur 2 Jahre älter) den Löffel abgegeben hat, während ich im KH lag . In meiner Münchner Zeit hams ollweil gsogt: Im November, do sterbn d'Leit.
> ...


Hallo Hanjupp,
schön, wenn es Dir nun wieder besser geht. Nächste Etappe ist wieder Kondition aufbauen ... wird schon werden  

Leider ist mein Nachbar (58 J.)  2 Tage vor meiner OP wegen eines Hinterwandherzinfarktes beim Spielen mit seinem Enkel bewusstlos zusammen gebrochen. 1,5 Wochen Koma auf Intensiv mit weiteren 5 Schlaganfällen. Gestern war Beerdigung. Letztes Jahr war es ein guter Kumpel mit 50 Jahren unter ähnlichen Umständen.

Bei mir war es dieses mal eine OP. für die ich mich präventiv entschieden habe.

Dann geh den Wiederaufbau an, dass Du bald wieder die Fusselpeitsche schwingen kannst !

So long
Steff


----------



## Steff-Peff (21. Dezember 2021)

Danke Euch allen für die netten Wünsche


----------



## Bilch (21. Dezember 2021)

Gute Besserung Hanjupp-0815!

Brillendorsch, hoffe, dass Du auch bald wieder fit bist!


----------



## Seele (21. Dezember 2021)

Ach du Schande Hanjupp-0815 was machst du denn für Sachen? 
Komm schnell wieder auf die Beine, die Äschen vermissen dich sicher.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (22. Dezember 2021)

Vielenn Dank euch allen  !


----------



## Forelle74 (22. Dezember 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Servus,
> gute Besserung Steff-Peff . Mich hats vor gut 4 Wochen auch  wieder mal erwischt.
> 
> Megaschmerzen, zu spät zum Arzt gegangen, Ergebnis 2 OP's innerhalb von 3 Tagen und viele bange Gedanken ob ich überhaupt nochmal auf die Beine komme . Interressanter Weise fast auf den Tag genau 19 Jahre nach einem Herzinfarkt...Das erste was ich dann Zuhause hörte, war das ein entfernter Verwandter und guter Kumpel (nur 2 Jahre älter) den Löffel abgegeben hat, während ich im KH lag . In meiner Münchner Zeit hams ollweil gsogt: Im November, do sterbn d'Leit.
> ...


Auch von mir Gute Besserung  
Komm schnell wieder auf dir Beine das du an den Bach kannst  .
Ist ja gerade Schonzeit.
Nur langsam machen und nix übertreiben.


----------



## Seele (30. Januar 2022)

Gut vier Wochen noch







Ruten schon gewetzt und Köder schon sortiert?


----------



## Skott (30. Januar 2022)

Hier in NRW noch 6 Wochen und 2 Tage...


----------



## Steff-Peff (30. Januar 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Gut vier Wochen noch


Genau !

Der Haxen heilt, aber den bayrischen Saisonstart werd ich damit wahrscheinlich nicht ganz schaffen. Darf normal nach der zweiten Röntgenkontrolle (für 22.02. angesetzt) wieder ohne Krücken los, aber dann heisst es bestimmt erst mal wieder "rund" laufen üben. Ist aber ok, da die Genesung die letzten 2 Wochen gut Fahrt aufgenommen hat.

Die Fliegenvorräte sind schon aufgefüllt, falls es doch irgendwie gehen sollte.

Freue mich auf jeden Fall schon auf die Berichte, die dann wieder von Euch kommen.

Cheers
Stefan


----------



## Seele (30. Januar 2022)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Genau !
> 
> Der Haxen heilt, aber den bayrischen Saisonstart werd ich damit wahrscheinlich nicht ganz schaffen. Darf normal nach der zweiten Röntgenkontrolle (für 22.02. angesetzt) wieder ohne Krücken los, aber dann heisst es bestimmt erst mal wieder "rund" laufen üben. Ist aber ok, da die Genesung die letzten 2 Wochen gut Fahrt aufgenommen hat.
> 
> ...



Also ich bin damals tatsächlich mit Gipsbein trotz erhöhtem Wasserstand zum Fliegenfischen raus. 
Heutzutage würde ich mir das nicht mehr antun. Man wird einfach älter....


----------



## Verstrahlt (30. Januar 2022)

Ich muss noch bis 1. April warten >.<   
Wird schon


----------



## Bilch (30. Januar 2022)

Ich zähle schon die Tage


----------



## Steff-Peff (30. Januar 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Also ich bin damals tatsächlich mit Gipsbein trotz erhöhtem Wasserstand zum Fliegenfischen raus.
> Heutzutage würde ich mir das nicht mehr antun. Man wird einfach älter....


Ich hatte/habe keinen Gips, sondern an beiden OP-Stellen Metallplatten und ein paar Schrauben. Da hat die Medizin wahnsinnige Fortschritte gemacht.
Die Platten sollen halt nach ca. 1,5 Jahren wieder raus. Das ist aber nicht dramatisch.
Vorteil war, dass man z.B. gleich wieder duschen kann.

Cheers
Steff


----------



## Seele (30. Januar 2022)

Ich hatte auch genügend Metall drin, glaub mir 
Du bist ja schon fast in dem Alter in dem man das Metall drin lässt *duckundweg* 

Wenns dumm kommt dann hat es eh wieder Hochwasser. Zumindest bei uns herrscht seit immerhin 4 oder 5 Wochen schon schönster Normalstand.


----------



## Steff-Peff (30. Januar 2022)

Ich kenn einen, der hat ne Schraube vor 20 Jahren nicht entfernen lassen. Jetzt ist die so verwachsen, dass sie nicht entfernt weden kann und eine nötige OP nicht standardmäßig durchgeführt werden kann.


----------



## Forelle74 (30. Januar 2022)

Hallo
Ich scharre auch schon mit den Hufen das ich raus kann  .
Allerdings hat mich grad wieder ein Virus erwischt so das ich flach liege. 
Geplant war das ich wenigstens ein wenig auf Döbel und Hasel Pirsch gehe bis zum 01.03..

Steff-Peff 
Dir weiterhin gute Besserung das alles schnell verheilt  .


Bei uns ist grad Hochwasser gewesen, momentan scheint es zurück zu gehen. 
Dann wäre es letztes Wochenende eh nix geworden. 

Jetzt wäre ein Wasserstand wo ich noch gehen würde.

1-2 Tage noch dann wäre er warscheinlich optimal. 
Leicht angetrübt und im Durchschnitt der unverbauten  Strecke etwa 1-1,5m tief.

Dann werden halt Fliegen gebunden und Posen gebaut wenns mir langweilig ist  .
Grüße Michi


----------



## Steff-Peff (30. Januar 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Steff-Peff
> Dir weiterhin gute Besserung das alles schnell verheilt  .


Danke Dir Michi


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Januar 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Ich muss noch bis 1. April warten >.<
> Wird schon


Hallo,

ich auch .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## crisis (31. Januar 2022)

Muss mich noch bis zum 1.4. mit OT-Themen oder anderem Gedöns bei Laune halten. Anno dazumal zu Zeiten antiquierter Druckmedien nannte man das, glaub ich, 'saure-Gurken-Zeit'.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (31. Januar 2022)

Pff, an den Vereinsbächen ist bis auf eine Ausnahme bis 30.04. Schonzeit (wegen der Äschen). Anfangs ungewohnt weil die Jagd auf verbliebene Laichaufsteiger schon was hat, mittlerweile kein Problem mehr für mich weil sich diese Regelung (seit ca. 15 Jahren) eindeutig bewährt hat. Habe damals nach einigen Bedenken ja auch selbst dafür abgestimmt, dann muss man auch dazu stehen


----------



## fishhawk (31. Januar 2022)

Hallo,

früher hatten wir im Verein Salmonidenschonzeit von 1.10. - 30.4 , in der Salmonidenstrecke war zu dieser Zeit dann auch Angelverbot.

Da war ich ab 1. Mai dann regelmäßig am Start.

Mittlerweile gelten bei uns im Verein nur noch die gesetzlichen Regeln.

Ist mir aber relativ schnuppe, da es mich schon viele Jahre nicht mehr an diese Gewässer gezogen hat.


----------



## crisis (1. Februar 2022)

Bei meinem Jugendverein in Bayern war auch der 1. Mai Großkampftag. Was hat man darauf hingefiebert. Nördlich von München war es damals durchaus normal, das man an dem Tag im 4°C 'warmen' Wasser watend von Schneeflocken überrascht wurde. Erfrierungserscheinungen riskieren oder alles dem Fangerfolg unterordnen, das war die Frage! Thermowäsche hatte sich in den späten 1970er Jahren, zumindest in meinem Umfeld, noch nicht so richtig durchgesetzt.


----------



## fishhawk (1. Februar 2022)

Hallo,


crisis schrieb:


> Bei meinem Jugendverein in Bayern war auch der 1. Mai Großkampftag.


Bei mir damals auch.

Ich bin dann morgens an die unbequemen Stellen gegangen, mit viel Bewuchs, nicht einfach zu werfen etc. . 

Da hatte man noch relativ seine Ruhe und auch ne reelle  Chance auf einen der Altfische, die nach 7 Monaten Schonzeit wieder etwas unvorsichtiger geworden waren.

Mittlerweile haben sich aber dort die Landschaftsarchitekten ausgetobt, Fische könnte man zwar mehr als genug fangen, aber die hätten fast alle die gleiche Größe und wären meist nur kurze Zeit im Fluss.

Deshalb zieht es mich seit langem schon nicht mehr hin.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (1. Februar 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> früher hatten wir im Verein Salmonidenschonzeit von 1.10. - 30.4 , in der Salmonidenstrecke war zu dieser Zeit dann auch Angelverbot.


Das Angelverbot solange die Salmoniden geschont sind, haben wir heute noch. Schon ein bißchen aus der Zeit gefallen  .
 Die Bäche, und damit die Bestandszusammensetzung, haben sich mit dem Klimawandel und Baumaßnahmen nämlich deutlich verändert.


----------



## Seele (1. Februar 2022)

Und die Frage ist doch auch habe ich ein Gewässer in dem sich Forellen auch wirklich noch reproduzieren oder Ist es ausschließlich fangfähiger Besatz. Bei zweitem könnte die Schonzeit in der Regel gleich entfallen


----------



## fishhawk (1. Februar 2022)

Hallo,


Seele schrieb:


> Bei zweitem könnte die Schonzeit in der Regel gleich entfallen


Grundsätzlich richtig.

Wenn man aber mit solchen Vorschlägen bei der Fachberatung ankäme, würde das vermutlich nicht unbedingt zur Imageförderung beitragen.

Ob das die Chancen bei Pachtverhandlungen z.B. mit der öffentlichen Hand verbessern würde, kann man auch bezweifeln.

Manchmal kommt man mit etwas Heuchelei besser voran.


----------



## fishhawk (1. Februar 2022)

Hallo,


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> haben sich mit dem Klimawandel und Baumaßnahmen nämlich deutlich verändert.


Kommt mir bekannt vor.

Für viele Salmonidengewässer in Deutschland sind die Zukunftsaussichten vermutlich nicht mehr so rosig, obwohl die Gewässergüteklassen an sich eher besser werden.  Der Lebensraum und das Ökosystem verbessert sich dadurch aber nicht unbedingt mit.


----------



## Seele (1. Februar 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Grundsätzlich richtig.
> 
> ...



Das ist ganz klar. Ich wäre auch nicht für ein Aussetzen der Schonzeit. Das war rein hypothetisch gedacht weil an vielen Gewässern gleich von Anfang Oktober bis Ende April Schonzeit ist.


----------



## Laichzeit (1. Februar 2022)

In vielen Jahren würden es mehr Sinn machen, ein bis zwei Monate der Winterschonzeit in den Sommer zu verlegen.


----------



## Bilch (1. Februar 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Und die Frage ist doch auch habe ich ein Gewässer in dem sich Forellen auch wirklich noch reproduzieren oder Ist es ausschließlich fangfähiger Besatz. Bei zweitem könnte die Schonzeit in der Regel gleich entfallen


Stimmt, und - bitte steinigt mich jetzt nicht - an gewissen Gewässern(abschnitten), wo die Forellen sich noch natürlich reproduzieren, müsste man mMn das Angeln sehr streng regulieren.

Immerhin, für mich gibt es fast nichts schöneres als winzige Jungforellen in ihrer natürlichen Umgebung zu beobachten


----------



## Fruehling (1. Februar 2022)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> In vielen Jahren würden es mehr Sinn machen, ein bis zwei Monate der Winterschonzeit in den Sommer zu verlegen.



Verantwortungsbewußte Vereine in den Niederlanden tun das seit langem an ihren Vereinsstrecken: Alles dicht vom 1. März bis zum 1. September - alternativ vom 1. März bis zum 1. Juli, anstatt bis zum letzten Wochenende im Mai.


----------



## MarkusZ (2. Februar 2022)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> In vielen Jahren würden es mehr Sinn machen, ein bis zwei Monate der Winterschonzeit in den Sommer zu verlegen.


Ich kenne einige Salmonidengewässer, wo schon seit Jahren ab einer bestimten Wassertemperatur Angelverbote in Kraft treten.

Nachhaltig orientierte Angler kommen da aber auch von selber drauf, nicht nur bei Salmoniden.


----------



## Seele (2. Februar 2022)

Naja so einfach mit verlängern der Schonzeit ist das nicht getan. Die Bafos orientieren sich nicht ausschließlich an der Wassertemperatur sondern anscheinend auch am Tageslicht. 
Außerdem je wärmer die Wassertemperatur desto schneller entwickeln sich die Eier. Bei 8 Grad befindet sich die optimale Überlebensrate. Bis 10 Grad ist es auch absolut kein Problem. 
Somit würden die steigenden Temperaturen zumindest den Eiern zu Gute kommen, zumindest bei uns im Alpenraum. Ich bin zum Beispiel froh wenn ich in der Erbrütungsphase im Januar konstant auf 4 Grad komme. Ab zwei bis drei Grad kommt die Entwicklung der Eier nahezu zum stehen. 
Eine Schonzeit bis in den Mai rein macht für mich dadurch bei Forellen wenig Sinn, zumindest wenn man den reinen Laichakt und die Entwicklung der Eier berücksichtigt. Wichtig ist die Laichgebiete von Dezember bis März nicht zu betreten, denn selbst nach dem Schlupf bleiben die Dottersacklarven bis zur Emergenz gut geschützt im Kies vergraben. Ein drauf treten wäre natürlich in dieser Phase fatal.


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Februar 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Ich kenne einige Salmonidengewässer, wo schon seit Jahren ab einer bestimten Wassertemperatur Angelverbote in Kraft treten.
> 
> Nachhaltig orientierte Angler kommen da aber auch von selber drauf, nicht nur bei Salmoniden.


Hallo,

in Slowenien ist in vielen Salmonidengewässern bei 15 Grad Wassertemperatur schluss mit dem Fischen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (2. Februar 2022)

Hallo,


Seele schrieb:


> oder Ist es ausschließlich fangfähiger Besatz. Bei zweitem könnte die Schonzeit in der Regel gleich entfallen


Der Vorteil an solchen Gewässern wäre, dass niemand ein Maßband bräuchte und man keine Kollegen beobachten müsste, bei denen in Punkto korrektes Handling untermaßiger Fische erheblicher Schulungsbedarf bestünde.

Auch auf die Wassertemperatur bräuchte man keine Rücksicht nehmen, da ja alles was beißt in den Fischkorb wandern könnte. 

Mein Fall ist das trotzdem nicht.  

Ich bin aber auch schon seit Junganglertagen im Verein.  

Die Mehrheit der Mitglieder, besonders auch  die, die in den letzten Jahren dazu kamen, scheint da voll drauf abzufahren.

Angler sind halt mal ein ziemlich heterogenes Völkchen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (2. Februar 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Naja so einfach mit verlängern der Schonzeit ist das nicht getan. Die Bafos orientieren sich nicht ausschließlich an der Wassertemperatur sondern anscheinend auch am Tageslicht.
> Außerdem je wärmer die Wassertemperatur desto schneller entwickeln sich die Eier. Bei 8 Grad befindet sich die optimale Überlebensrate. Bis 10 Grad ist es auch absolut kein Problem.
> Somit würden die steigenden Temperaturen zumindest den Eiern zu Gute kommen, zumindest bei uns im Alpenraum. Ich bin zum Beispiel froh wenn ich in der Erbrütungsphase im Januar konstant auf 4 Grad komme. Ab zwei bis drei Grad kommt die Entwicklung der Eier nahezu zum stehen.
> Eine Schonzeit bis in den Mai rein macht für mich dadurch bei Forellen wenig Sinn, zumindest wenn man den reinen Laichakt und die Entwicklung der Eier berücksichtigt. Wichtig ist die Laichgebiete von Dezember bis März nicht zu betreten, denn selbst nach dem Schlupf bleiben die Dottersacklarven bis zur Emergenz gut geschützt im Kies vergraben. Ein drauf treten wäre natürlich in dieser Phase fatal.


Theoretisch alles richtig. Nur entwickeln sich bei höheren Temperaturen leider auch schädliche Faktoren schneller, besser, mehr. Algen z.B., auch Laichräuber  sind dann aktiver. So einfach ist es dann leider nicht. Es gibt in dieser Hinsicht kaum etwas wichtigeres als funktionierende Laichplätze (Kiesgröße, Lockerheit) und den Schutz vor Sedimenteintrag.


----------



## Seele (2. Februar 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Es gibt in dieser Hinsicht kaum etwas wichtigeres als funktionierende Laichplätze (Kiesgröße, Lockerheit) und den Schutz vor Sedimenteintrag


Das ist aber sowieso die Voraussetzung für eine erfolgreiche Fortpflanzung.
So wie es vor 100 bis 200 Jahren vor der Industrialisierung war, so war es schon in Ordnung.
Leider sind wir von diesem Zustand weit entfernt.
P.S. Mein Premiumvogelfutter ist letzte Woche geschlüpft


----------



## fishhawk (2. Februar 2022)

Hallo,


Seele schrieb:


> P.S. Mein Premiumvogelfutter ist letzte Woche geschlüpft


Liegen dann vermutlich noch oben und purzeln dann irgendwann durch Schlitze nach unten, wenn der Dottersack aufgebraucht ist?


----------



## Seele (2. Februar 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Liegen dann vermutlich noch oben und purzeln dann irgendwann durch Schlitze nach unten, wenn der Dottersack aufgebraucht ist?


Nicht ganz, aber so ähnlich. 
Aber ich kenn mich bald mit Erbrütung besser aus als mit dem Angeln selber  
Bis jetzt auf jeden Fall ein sehr sehr gutes Jahr. Wassertemperaturen haben perfekt gepasst, Hochwasser sind keine durch gerollt und der viele Wind juckt die Kleinen zum Glück nicht.


----------



## fishhawk (2. Februar 2022)

Hallo,


Seele schrieb:


> Aber ich kenn mich bald mit Erbrütung besser aus als mit dem Angeln selber


Dann weiterhin viel Erfolg.

Und hoffentlich schaffen es auch ein paar mehrere Winter zu überstehen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (2. Februar 2022)

In dem ganzen Kontext fällt mit übrigens etwas ein, das für manchen sicher neu ist.
Zumindest im bayr. Fischereigesetz gibts einen Passus der es dem Fischereirechtsinhaber ermöglicht, den "Einlass von Hausgeflügel" ins Gewässer zu verbieten wenn eine verlängerte Schonzeit gilt. Das rührt wohl daher, das Enten und mglw. auch Gänse gern gründeln. Ich denke nicht, das sie es dabei gezielt auf Fischlaich abgesehen haben, aber der wird sicher mitgenommen wenn er schon da ist.

Hier gibt es heute nur noch einen Bauern der seine Gänse und Enten in den Bach lässt, deshalb sind die sicher kein Faktor. Aber die halb domestizierten Stockenten, die sich früher nachts fast ausschließlich auf dem Gelände einer heute nicht mehr existierenden Kläranlage aufgehalten haben leben heute großteils in der Stadt.

Zwar konnte ich diesen Winter aus Krankheitsgründen nicht oft stalken gehen, absolut auffällig war aber ein alter Wehrschuss. Flott fliessendes, flaches Wasser, sauberer Kies und wegen der ehem. Wehranlage eine absolut gleichmässige Wassermenge, also eigentlich ein perfekter Laichplatz. Da waren grundsätzlich immer eine ganze Menge Enten am gründeln. Nur bei richtiger Kälte mit Eisrändern waren kaum Enten zu finden, bzw. sie haben lieber nebenan auf "nette" Spaziergänger mit dem Brotbeutel gewartet.


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. Februar 2022)

Ein starker Döbelbestand kann sich auch (sehr) negativ auf Forellenbrut auswirken.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (2. Februar 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ein starker Döbelbestand kann sich auch (sehr) negativ auf Forellenbrut auswirken.


Absolut, und auch die sind wie vieles andere umso aktiver je wärmer das Wasser ist.


----------



## Seele (2. Februar 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ein starker Döbelbestand kann sich auch (sehr) negativ auf Forellenbrut auswirken.


Hör mir mit den Kackviechern auf. Und fangen kannst sie auch fast nicht, zumindest bei mir nicht, schlauer als alles Andere.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (2. Februar 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Hör mir mit den Kackviechern auf. Und fangen kannst sie auch fast nicht, zumindest bei mir nicht, schlauer als alles Andere.


Hab grade extra nach gekuckt weils wegen des Rücksetzverbotes die einzige Art ist wo meine Fangliste einigermaßen Aussagekraft hat. Knapp 80 Stk. letzte Saison, überwiegend zw. 15 und 35 cm, ein einziger mit 45 (Koppenstreamer ftw.). Die größeren sind wirklich die schlausten Fische im Bach, grade deshalb aber auch der Grund für mich in den Sommermonaten gezielt auf sie zu fischen. Auf ne 50+ warte ich mit Kunstködern immer noch


----------



## Seele (2. Februar 2022)

pah, gerade die Kleinen bekomme ich nicht. Ich habe in 8 Jahren gerade mal 2 Stück gefangen. 35cm und gut 50cm.....


----------



## Bilch (2. Februar 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> pah, gerade die Kleinen bekomme ich nicht. Ich habe in 8 Jahren gerade mal 2 Stück gefangen. 35cm und gut 50cm.....


Gut 50 cm ist für Dich eine kleine!? Ist da vlt. ein Atomkraftwerk neben Deinem Gewässer?


----------



## Seele (2. Februar 2022)

Ne ne ich erwische eben keine Kleinen. 
50cm sind aber bei uns im der Gegend wirklich gar nichts besonderes. Ist in Bayern nicht gerade der beliebteste Fisch


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (2. Februar 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> pah, gerade die Kleinen bekomme ich nicht. Ich habe in 8 Jahren gerade mal 2 Stück gefangen. 35cm und gut 50cm.....


Dann haste nicht sehr viele oder du fischst zu selten mit der Fliege wo es ruhig dahin fließt. Kleine könnte ich soviele... ich tu mir aber schwer einen Fisch zu schädeln nur weil er den falschen Namen hat.


----------



## Seele (2. Februar 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Dann haste nicht sehr viele oder du fischst zu selten mit der Fliege wo es ruhig dahin fließt. Kleine könnte ich soviele... ich tu mir aber schwer einen Fisch zu schädeln nur weil er den falschen Namen hat.


Auf Fliege hatte ich interessanterweise noch nie einen, auch wenn ich es schon zig Mal gezielt versucht habe.


----------



## Bilch (2. Februar 2022)

Seit ich kurz nach meinem Wiedereinstieg paar kleine verangelgt habe, fische ich bewusst so, dass nur die großen hängen bleiben.


----------



## Forelle74 (2. Februar 2022)

Döbel beißen bei uns auf alles.
Wir haben einen Bach der ist randvoll damit.
Aber ganz viele in so 20-30cm.

Heuer waren nur 40 Stck in der Fangstatistik vom Verein
Letztes Jahr um die 90.

Mit Brot einfach treibend fängt man sie am besten.
Aber die sind tatsächlich schlau ohne Ende.

Wenn ne große Gruppe da steht beisst meist einer der kleinen.
Wenn der hängt kannst machen was du willst.
Da beißt erstmal nix mehr.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Februar 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Auf Fliege hatte ich interessanterweise noch nie einen, auch wenn ich es schon zig Mal gezielt versucht habe.



Ein echter Grashüpfer oder ein Brotstück bringt die Döbel hier immer zum Beißen.


----------



## Seele (3. Februar 2022)

Bei mir wird nie Brot gefüttert. Hab das mal aus Interesse getestet und hab mal 3 Semmel rein geworfen und bin mit den Stücken bachab gelaufen. Kein einziges wurde angenommen. Die kennen das nicht und durch die amtliche Strömung ist das Brot ruck zuck an ihnen vorbei.
Grashüpfer ist mir zu riskant wegen den Forellen, die nehmen den nämlich sicher.

Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen die Aiteln sind gutes Ablenkungsfutter für die gefiederten Räuber.


----------



## keinangelprofi (3. Februar 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Heuer waren nur 40 Stck in der Fangstatistik vom Verein
> Letztes Jahr um die 90.
> 
> Mit Brot einfach treibend fängt man sie am besten.
> Aber die sind tatsächlich schlau ohne Ende.



Ich hab auch mind. 100 Stck. pro Jahr (ohne die jetzt genau gezählt zu haben)... alle Größen zwischen 10cm und 60cm. Wobei die großen natürlich schon Ausnahmefische sind, über die man sich auch freut.
Die gehen auf alles: Brot, Wurm, Spinner, Fliege aber eben meistens kleine.
Wahrscheinlich neben einigen anderen Faktoren der Hauptgrund, warum bei uns praktisch keine Bafos mehr durchkommen.

Und ja, die sind schlau... gezieltes Aitelangeln ist eine Herausforderung.


----------



## feko (3. Februar 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen die Aiteln sind gutes Ablenkungsfutter für die gefiederten Räuber.



Oder nur die Vorspeise  
Sorry wollte dir nicht den Tag versauen


----------



## Seele (3. Februar 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Oder nur die Vorspeise
> Sorry wollte dir nicht den Tag versauen


Hier könnte ihr Mittelfingersmiley stehen....


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (3. Februar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein echter Grashüpfer oder ein Brotstück bringt die Döbel hier immer zum Beißen.


Ey, das zählt net 
Spass beiseite, wird nicht mehr viele Salmonidenbäche geben wo Brot erlaubt wäre. Als ich noch Naturköder fischen durfte, gabs interresanterweise hier nur wenige Döbel. Beim Aalangeln gabs auf tote Mühlkoppe ab und an richtig dicke Dickköppe.
Kann auch bestätigen was Seele sagt, werf ich vom Brötchen meiner Bratwurst was rein, wird das nur seltenst angenommen. Nur an Plätzen wo die Enten regelmässig gefüttert werden gibts ein paar Fische, die checken das man das fressen kann.


----------



## crisis (3. Februar 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ein starker Döbelbestand kann sich auch (sehr) negativ auf Forellenbrut auswirken.


Ist bei uns auch die Vermutung. Komischerweise kommen die Großen aber erst so gegen Mitte Mai in den Bach und dann immer als Duett.



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> ... Auf ne 50+ warte ich mit Kunstködern immer noch


Geht mir auch so. 46 cm ist mein derzeitiges PB. Allerdings beschränke ich mich auf Kunstköder. Kirsche ist bei uns erlaubt und damit werden auch mal ü60 erwischt.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (3. Februar 2022)

Komplett identisch bei unserem Bach crisis 
Anfang/Mitte Mai sieht man die Großen erst wieder, meistens als kleinen 2er bis 4er Trupp wenn sie die Elritzenschwärme belauern. 49 war mein größter Kunstköderdöbel. Und auch hier sind im Sommer Kirsche und Kartoffel erlaubt, ist allerdings nicht mein Ding.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Februar 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Und auch hier sind im Sommer Kirsche und Kartoffel erlaubt, ist allerdings nicht mein Ding.


Hallo,

früher habe ich bei uns viele Aitel (Döbel) gefangen und zwar mit fast allem (Naturköder, Spinnköder, Fliege trocken und Nassfliege/Nymphe - die gingen auf fast alles), aber auf die, auch früher schon, vielgelobten Kirschen habe ich nie einen gefangen und auch nie gesehen, dass da einer darauf gefangen wurde.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (3. Februar 2022)

Hab' auch noch keinen auf Kirsche gefangen, habs aber auch noch nie probiert (ich ess die Kirschen lieber selbst) .
Laut anderer Vereinsmitglieder soll es aber manchmal klappen. Nur, warum sollte ich mir die Chance auf Forelle oder Äsche selbst nehmen ? wie du schon schreibst, es gibt unsagbar viele Möglichkeiten Döbel zu fangen, vor allem mit der Trockenen geht es mehr als gut.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Hab' auch noch keinen auf Kirsche gefangen, habs aber auch noch nie probiert (ich ess die Kirschen lieber selbst) .
> Laut anderer Vereinsmitglieder soll es aber manchmal klappen. Nur, warum sollte ich mir die Chance auf Forelle oder Äsche selbst nehmen ? wie du schon schreibst, es gibt unsagbar viele Möglichkeiten Döbel zu fangen, vor allem mit der Trockenen geht es mehr als gut.


wenn an Deinem Bach Brombeeren oder Himbeeren stehen, nimm die, ist fängiger


----------



## Bilch (3. Februar 2022)

Ich glaube Kirschen funktionieren dort, wo die Döbel an Kirschen gewöhnt sind, z.B. wenn Kirschbäume am Ufer stehen.

Mein p.b. Döbel hatte 54 cm und habe ihn letztes Jahr auf einen Tassie gefangen. Der Tassie hat auf Döbel super funktioniert, habe u.a. noch einen ü. 50 gefangen. Auf Spinner, Wobbler, GuFis reagieren sie überhaupt nicht


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Februar 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich glaube Kirschen funktionieren dort, wo die Döbel auf Kirschen angewohnt sind, z.B. wenn Kirschbäume am Ufer stehen.



Kirschen funktionieren auch da wo es keine Kirschbäume am Wasser gibt(hier zB).
Ich hab auch noch nie irgendwo Kirschbäume direkt am Wasser gesehen.


----------



## Skott (3. Februar 2022)

Ich kann mich erinnern, dass in der Zeit von etwa 1965-1975 in Essen an der Ruhr unterhalb des Spillenburger Wehres mit Pose und Kirschen auf Döbel geangelt und auch sehr gut gefangen wurde...
Die Pose ließ man mit der Strömung abtreiben (bis zu etwa 40-50m) und holte dann ein, um sie neu abtreiben zu lassen.
Es gab dort keine Kirschbäume am Wasser und Forelle/Äsche gab es zu der Zeit in dem Abschnitt der Ruhr auch nicht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Ich kann mich erinnern, dass in der Zeit von etwa 1965-1975 in Essen an der Ruhr unterhalb des Spillenburger Wehres mit Pose und Kirschen auf Döbel geangelt und auch sehr gut gefangen wurde...
> Die Pose ließ man mit der Strömung abtreiben (bis zu etwa 40-50m) und holte dann ein, um sie neu abtreiben zu lassen.
> Es gab dort keine Kirschbäume am Wasser und Forelle/Äsche gab es zu der Zeit in dem Abschnitt der Ruhr auch nicht.


Zu der Zeit galt die Ruhr als das beste Revier für große Döbel


----------



## Skott (3. Februar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Zu der Zeit galt die Ruhr als das beste Revier für große Döbel


Das wiederum wusste ich nicht...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> früher habe ich bei uns viele Aitel (Döbel) gefangen und zwar mit fast allem (Naturköder, Spinnköder, Fliege trocken und Nassfliege/Nymphe - die gingen auf fast alles), aber auf die, auch früher schon, vielgelobten Kirschen habe ich nie einen gefangen und auch nie gesehen, dass da einer darauf gefangen wurde.
> 
> ...



Hallo Lajos,

in der Regnitz läuft Kirsche auf Aitel super. Und dass da Kirschbäume am Gewässerrand stehen müssen, damit sie den Köder kennen, ist ein Mythos. Ich glaube eher, es ist das knallige Rot in Verbindung mit dem süßen Geschmack, den die flußabwärts mitbekommen. Die meisten der Aitel, die ich fange, nehmen den Köder gegen die Strömung.

Nur mag ich Aitel halt weder als Speisefisch, noch als "Spaßfisch". Meist fange ich meine abends beim Angeln auf kleine Waller bzw. Aal mit Tauwurm.


----------



## Bilch (3. Februar 2022)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Nur mag ich Aitel halt weder als Speisefisch, noch als "Spaßfisch".


Schmeckt nicht besonders und leistet fast keinen Widerstand.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (3. Februar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wenn an Deinem Bach Brombeeren oder Himbeeren stehen, nimm die, ist fängiger


Glaube ich gern, aber wie gesagt, ich würde mir die Chance auf Bafo, Barsch und Äsche verbauen. Ausserdem ist die "Döbelregelung" explizit auf Kirsche und Kartoffel beschränkt, und ist mehr dazu da den ewigen Nörglern die Möglichkeit zum Ansitz zu geben. Wenns dunkel wird und die Buschlücke ihnen sicher genug erscheint, hängen die sowieso ihr Würmchen dran  
Solange ich noch fit genug bin, wird immer die Fliegenrute meine Nr. 1 sein. Selbst mit der Spinnrute fühle ich mich meist zu eingeschränkt seitdem ich weiss wieviele Fischarten wirklich im Bächlein unterwegs sind.


----------



## keinangelprofi (3. Februar 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Schmeckt nicht besonders und leistet fast keinen Widerstand.


Das wundert mich jetzt noch ein bisschen. Gegenüber Brachse, Rotauge und Co. Oder auch Stinkekarpfen liegt das Airel geschmacklich weit vorne.
Und wenn dir mal ein 6-Pfünder beim Forellenangeln draufgeht hast du auch deinen Spaß.


----------



## Verstrahlt (3. Februar 2022)

Geschmack ist nich schlecht aber bei der Menge an mini Gräten ist das für mich nix


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Februar 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Schmeckt nicht besonders und leistet fast keinen Widerstand.


Hallo,

ich hatte einen Bekannten, der ging oft gezielt auf Aitel (Döbel) und machte Fischküchle (Buletten, Fischpflanzerl etc., je nach Gegend) daraus, die schmeckten durchaus gut. 
Der Fing das Jahr über da so um die 40 Stück herum, meist so zwischen 30 und 40 cm. In dieser Größe gehen sie noch relativ gut ran. Mit zunehmender Größe wird es schwieriger da welche zu fangen.
Ja, große Kämpfer sind sie nicht, da ist eigentlich nur der Zander noch lascher an der Angel.

Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Februar 2022)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Hallo Lajos,
> 
> in der Regnitz läuft Kirsche auf Aitel super. Und dass da Kirschbäume am Gewässerrand stehen müssen, damit sie den Köder kennen, ist ein Mythos. Ich glaube eher, es ist das knallige Rot in Verbindung mit dem süßen Geschmack, den die flußabwärts mitbekommen. Die meisten der Aitel, die ich fange, nehmen den Köder gegen die Strömung.
> 
> Nur mag ich Aitel halt weder als Speisefisch, noch als "Spaßfisch". Meist fange ich meine abends beim Angeln auf kleine Waller bzw. Aal mit Tauwurm.


Hallo,

in der Re*d*nitz war das mein Trainingsfisch beim Fliegenfischen. Denn die hatte ich praktisch vor der Haustüre, während das nächste Forellengewässer schon mal 25 Kilometer weg war. Im Spätsommer mit der Trockenen damals, in den frühen 1960ern, ein Traum. Zwanzig Fische in zwei Stunden waren da machbar.
Heute geht das nicht mehr, da die guten Züge mit ihren Ausläufen, in denen sich da immer viele Aitel rumtrieben, seit der Überleitung von Wasser aus den Fränkischen Seen so nicht mehr existieren, da das Wasser im Jahresschnitt heute so 30-40 cm höher ist als früher.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bilch (4. Februar 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hatte einen Bekannten, der ging oft gezielt auf Aitel (Döbel) und machte Fischküchle (Buletten, Fischpflanzerl etc., je nach Gegend) daraus, die schmeckten durchaus gut.
> Der Fing das Jahr über da so um die 40 Stück herum, meist so zwischen 30 und 40 cm. In dieser Größe gehen sie noch relativ gut ran. Mit zunehmender Größe wird es schwieriger da welche zu fangen.
> ...


Frikadellen könnten tatsächlich gut schmecken, ist aber so ein Gericht, dass ich wirklich sehr ungern zubereite. Na ja, vielleicht versuche ich es, heuer werde ich wegen der OCC und der Chubman Döbelist etwas häufiger gezielt auf Döbel gehen ...


----------



## crisis (4. Februar 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Wenn ne große Gruppe da steht beisst meist einer der kleinen.
> Wenn der hängt kannst machen was du willst.
> Da beißt erstmal nix mehr.


Meine Erfahrung beim Wobbeln ist die, dass bereits ein Anstupsen des Wobblers durch eine kleinen Satelliten reicht, um bei den Großen jegliches Interesse erlahmen zu lassen. Schon erstaunlich, wie schlau die Dinger sind!


----------



## crisis (4. Februar 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich glaube Kirschen funktionieren dort, wo die Döbel an Kirschen gewöhnt sind, z.B. wenn Kirschbäume am Ufer stehen.
> 
> Mein p.b. Döbel hatte 54 cm und habe ihn letztes Jahr auf einen Tassie gefangen. Der Tassie hat auf Döbel super funktioniert, habe u.a. noch einen ü. 50 gefangen. Auf Spinner, Wobbler, GuFis reagieren sie überhaupt nicht


Bei uns am Bach steht kein einziger Kirschbaum und trotz fängt die Kirsche. Hab sogar mal einem Kollegen zugeguckt, wie er mit einem Stück Pflaume einen überlistet hat. Verstehen muss man es nicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Februar 2022)

Hallo,

was ich gerade bei Aiteln (Döbeln) schon oft beobachtet habe; da hat man so einen um die 30-40 cm dran und auf einmal schwimmt da direkt nebenbei einer der 50er plus- Klasse mit und bleibt dran bis man den anderen landet.
Hat das auch schon mal jemand beobachtet?

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Februar 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was ich gerade bei Aiteln (Döbeln) schon oft beobachtet habe; da hat man so einen um die 30-40 cm dran und auf einmal schwimmt da direkt nebenbei einer der 50er plus- Klasse mit und bleibt dran bis man den anderen landet.
> Hat das auch schon mal jemand beobachtet?
> ...


ja klar, wie bei guten Barschen


----------



## Seele (4. Februar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ja klar, wie bei guten Barschen


Das kann ich überhaupt nicht bestätigen. 
Ich hatte mal das Glück 5 Kirschen (für mich sind das schon gute Barsche) zwischen 38 und 43cm exakt am gleichen Spot zu fangen. Von scheu konnte dort gar keine Rede sein. Ich glaube bei Aiteln wäre mir das nicht passiert.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Februar 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Das kann ich überhaupt nicht bestätigen.
> Ich hatte mal das Glück 5 Kirschen (für mich sind das schon gute Barsche) zwischen 38 und 43cm exakt am gleichen Spot zu fangen. Von scheu konnte dort gar keine Rede sein. Ich glaube bei Aiteln wäre mir das nicht passiert.


aber gerade dass bestätigt es doch


----------



## Seele (4. Februar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> aber gerade dass bestätigt es doch


Dass Aiteln scheu sind definitiv, aber Barsche meiner Meinung nach nicht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Februar 2022)

sorry, hast einen anderen Blickwinkel gehabt.
So stimmt es natürlich auch. Klar sind Döbel/Aitel besonders scheu.
Obwohl ich mal 12 Stck an ein und der selben Stelle innerhalb 3 Std fangen konnte (Saar bei Mettlach).


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Februar 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Dass Aiteln scheu sind definitiv, aber Barsche meiner Meinung nach nicht.


Hallo,

ich würde Aitel, zumindest die Größeren, eher als mißtrauisch beschreiben.
Forellen sind m.E. scheu, wenn die einen sehen husch und weg sind sie, kommen aber nach kurzer Zeit wieder und man bekommt eine zweite Chance.
Ein größerer Aitel hingegen, der verschwindet eher langsam und eine zweite Chance kann man sich abschminken. Größer meine ich so etwa ab 45 cm aufwärts.
Früher bei uns in der Rednitz, da konnte man manchmal Aitel ber 60er plus-Klasse sehen - aber fangen, die pfiffen einen was. In all den Jahrzehnten, in denen ich da fischte gelang mir gerade mal zweimal der Fang eines ü-60er Fisches. Das sind ganz ausgebuffte Hunde die großen Aitel .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Seele (4. Februar 2022)

Ich hatte schon einige 60+ Aitel. Mit der Fliege geht das noch recht gut, aber gerade mit Boilie im ganz frühen Morgengrauen ist es eine Bank....Leider. Denn wer mag schon um halb 5 beim Karpfen angeln von einem "gstingaten" Aitel geweckt werden....


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (4. Februar 2022)

crisis schrieb:


> Bei uns am Bach steht kein einziger Kirschbaum und trotz fängt die Kirsche. Hab sogar mal einem Kollegen zugeguckt, wie er mit einem Stück Pflaume einen überlistet hat. Verstehen muss man es nicht.


Es sind einfach Allesfresser. Die kleinen weiden ja auch oft Algen ab. Macht man sich die Mühe mal in den Verdauungstrakt zu schauen, findet man fast immer den Algenschlabber. Laut hörensagen standen sie hier früher auch bevorzugt am Kläranlagenauslauf


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Februar 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon einige 60+ Aitel. Mit der Fliege geht das noch recht gut, aber gerade mit Boilie im ganz frühen Morgengrauen ist es eine Bank....Leider. Denn wer mag schon um halb 5 beim Karpfen angeln von einem "gstingaten" Aitel geweckt werden....



Ein 60+ Döbel ist doch genauso viel wert wie ein 30 Pfund Karpfen.


----------



## Seele (4. Februar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein 60+ Döbel ist doch genauso viel wert wie ein 30 Pfund Karpfen.


Das kommt immer auf den Angler an. Also ich kann mich einfach nicht mit dem Fisch anfreunden.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Februar 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Das kommt immer auf den Angler an. Also ich kann mich einfach nicht mit dem Fisch anfreunden.


Hallo,

ist schon klar, nicht jeder mag jeden Fisch. Mir z. B. können die Zander an der Angel gestohlen bleiben, ich beangle die auch nicht gezielt und für die Pfanne (das ist das Einzige, wo die eine gute Figur machen), reichen mir die paar Beifänge beim Hechtangeln.
Ein 60 plus Aitel ist auf jeden Fall seltener als eine 70 plus Forelle, zumindest habe ich da schon mehr Forellen in dieser Größe gefangen als 60er plus Aitel.
Hat halt jeder so seine Vorlieben. Den Aitel hab ich schon früh gemocht, da man auf den das ganze Jahr fischen konnte, wenn nichts ging, Aitel ging eigentlich (fast) immer und die Größen bis so 40 cm gabs bei uns reichlich und da sind die auch noch gut zu fangen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (4. Februar 2022)

Hallo,

geht mir zwar beim Thema Fangen ebenso wie Lajos, denn große Aitel sind oft ziemlich schlau und schwer aus der Reserve zu locken. Aber so pauschal kann man das glaube ich nicht sagen.

Das hängt von den jeweiligen Gewässern ab.

In unserem Vereinsgewässer hab ich z.B. weder 60+ Aitel noch 70+ Forelle gefangen.

Wird wahrscheinlich auch so einige Gewässer geben, wo es zwar reichlich  60+ Aitel/Döbel gibt, aber  überhaupt keine Forellen.
Die Dickköpfe  dann auch zu fangen ist dann vermutlich ne anderen Geschichte.

Und zum Glück schwimmen nicht in jedem Forellenbach auch Aitel.

Manchmal sind Querbauwerke ohne Fischpass gar nicht mal so schlecht,  wenn sie an der richtigen Stelle stehen.


----------



## Seele (4. Februar 2022)

Aber um mal auf Forellen zurück zu kommen. Wer hat Bilder von echte 60+ Bafos aus Fließgewässern, nicht aus dem Puff? Bilch hat doch bestimmt paar auf der Platte.


----------



## fishhawk (4. Februar 2022)

Hallo,


Seele schrieb:


> Wer hat Bilder von echte 60+ Bafos aus Fließgewässern


Ich hab letztes Jahr hier im Board sogar eins von einer 70+ cm gesehen.

Der Fänger ist auch nicht ganz unbekannt.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Februar 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> geht mir zwar beim Thema Fangen ebenso wie Lajos, denn große Aitel sind oft ziemlich schlau und schwer aus der Reserve zu locken. Aber so pauschal kann man das glaube ich nicht sagen.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

schon klar, 70er Forellen habe ich in unseren Vereins-Forellengewässern auch noch nicht gefangen. 60er Aitel aber schon, in der Rednitz welche auch einen kleinen, selbsterhaltenden Bachforellenbestand hat, trotz eines sehr starken Aitelbestandes. Da wurde in unserer damaligen Strecke, so Anfang der 1980er Jahre ein, vom Staat unterstützter einmaliger Versuchsbesatz mit 2000 Bachforellen gemacht und da fing man, auch 10 Jahre später noch ab und zu schöne Forellen. Auf so rund 20 das Jahr über kam man da schon.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bilch (4. Februar 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Aber um mal auf Forellen zurück zu kommen. Wer hat Bilder von echte 60+ Bafos aus Fließgewässern, nicht aus dem Puff? Bilch hat doch bestimmt paar auf der Platte.


Habe nur drei ü60 Forellen gefangen. Vorletztes Jahr konnte ich mich über 2 60+ ReFos freuen, meine einzige 60+ BaFo (war sogar fast 80) habe ich kurz nach meinem Wiedereinstieg vor 10 Jahren auf einen Spinner gefangen - echtes Anfängerglück - habe aber leider kein Foto.


----------



## Seele (4. Februar 2022)

Bafo oder Seefo? Weil ü80 ist echt extrem


----------



## Steff-Peff (4. Februar 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Es sind einfach Allesfresser. Die kleinen weiden ja auch oft Algen ab. Macht man sich die Mühe mal in den Verdauungstrakt zu schauen, findet man fast immer den Algenschlabber. Laut hörensagen standen sie hier früher auch bevorzugt am Kläranlagenauslauf


Hi Hanjupp,
als Jungangler konnte ich noch erleben, dass die Schlachthäuser einfach in den Main eingeleitet haben. Da standen die U-Boote ! Die haben gar nichts anderes gefressen, warum auch.


----------



## Bilch (4. Februar 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Bafo oder Seefo? Weil ü80 ist echt extrem


Ich sagte fast, nicht über    war eine BaFo.

Ein Bekannter von mir hat vor paar Jahren in Bohinjer See beim Quappenangeln auf Wurmbündel in 10 m Tiefe eine 90er Forelle gefangen. Dachte natürlich zuerst es ist eine SeeFo, war aber auch eine BaFo


----------



## Fruehling (4. Februar 2022)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hi Hanjupp,
> als Jungangler konnte ich noch erleben, dass die Schlachthäuser einfach in den Main eingeleitet haben. Da standen die U-Boote ! Die haben gar nichts anderes gefressen, warum auch.



Mündet der in ein warmes Meer, bestehen gute Chancen auf Bullenhaie...


----------



## fishhawk (5. Februar 2022)

Hallo,


Seele schrieb:


> Bafo oder Seefo?


Gibt zwar einige Faustregeln, aber  wissenschaftlich exakt wird man das als Angler kaum unterscheiden können?

Ein Kollege hat bei uns im Vereinsgewässer vor vielen Jahren  mal eine 67er Salmo Trutta gefangen, die optisch ziemlich aus dem Rahmen fiel.  Rote Punkte nicht sichtbar und die Grundfärbung auch ziemlich hell.  War auch eine der größten Forellen, die in dem Gewässer bisher gefangen wurden.

Als der das (analoge) Fangfoto einigen Bekannten aus Oberbayern gezeigt hat, haben die sofort auf Seeforelle plädiert.

Wenn das so wäre, müsste die allerdings über obskure Wege in unser Gewässer gelangt sein, weil kein Seeforellengewässer in der Nähe ist, Querbauwerke ohne Fischpass die Zuwanderung blockiert haben und unser Züchter eigentlich nur  Bachforellenbesatz  aus gewässerspezifischer Nachzucht geliefert hat.

Ich kenne aus diesem Gewässer auch nur eine Forelle über 70cm.  Das (analoge) Fangbild hab ich gesehen.

Die war schön goldbraun gefärbt und hatte deutliche, große,  rote Punkte, also die übliche Färbung unserer heimischen Forellen .

Die wurde mitten im Ort mit Naturköder in einem Wehrkasten gefangen und ist vermutlich nur so groß geworden, weil sie sich auch auf menschliche Nahrungsreste spezialisiert hat.

Einer meiner Freunde hat seit einiger Zeit die Möglichkeit als einer von ganz wenigen, handverlesen  Anglern ab und zu in einer nachhaltig bewirtschafteten Privatstrecke angeln zu dürfen.

Der fängt dort regelmäßig 60+ BaFos mit der Trockenfliege und hat dieses Jahr erstmals die 70cm-Marke geknackt.

Alles naturgewachsene Fische, da dort nur wenig und nur mit Brutboxen oder selten mal mit F1 besetzt wird.

Und optisch genau so, wie man sich Bachforellen in Nordbayern vorstellt.


----------



## W-Lahn (5. Februar 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Aber um mal auf Forellen zurück zu kommen. Wer hat Bilder von echte 60+ Bafos aus Fließgewässern, nicht aus dem Puff? Bilch hat doch bestimmt paar auf der Platte.


Ich hab mal den Kadaver einer 67er BaFo in einem österreichischem Bach gefunden, leider nicht gefangen. Anbei zwei Bilder...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. Februar 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Gibt zwar einige Faustregeln, aber  wissenschaftlich exakt wird man das als Angler kaum unterscheiden können?
> 
> ...


Moin,
wie du schon sagst, als Angler ist es sehr schwer das wirklich zu unterscheiden. Es ist eigentlich auch nicht wirklich wichtig, weil man an den ganz wenigen Gewässern wo sie sich noch selbst erhalten, das Schonmaß für alle Forellen aufs Seeforellenmaß angehoben hat.
Wie Seeforellen öfter in Flüsse etc. kommen ist aber leicht zu erklären. Mit dem Besatz von Bafo oder Refo. Hab ja selbst in dem Business gearbeitet, deshalb weiss ich wie schnell z.B. bei Hälterungswechsel mal etwas wo drin bleibt wo es nicht sein soll usw.  Wir machten bspw. auch einmal pro Woche den Bahnversand, da herrschten wegen des Zeitdrucks (der Sauerstoff in den Transportbeuteln)  zwecks Ablieferung am Bahnhof übelste Verhältnisse, die ich hier gar nicht genauer beschreiben möchte

Zwei Dinge sollten bzgl. Unterscheidung aber noch erwähnt sein. Weil die Seefo fast überall große Probleme hat, wurde viel herum experimentiert mit Besatzfischen. Seeforellen haben wie Bafos eigentlich keinerlei Punkte auf der Schwanzflosse. Heute sind zumindest ein paar angedeutete Punkte aber fast schon die Regel bei Seefos, vermutlich durch Einzüchtung.
Punkt zwei : im englischen Sprachraum nennt man die Bafo ja Brown Trout. Auch wenn manche die Tommys nicht mögen, da haben sie uns etwas voraus 
Eine Bafo hat halt auch als Seenbewohner immer einen dunkleren Ton als eine Seefo.

btw.  bei uns wurde in den 70ern angeblich mal eine 75+ Bafo gefangen...Ich habe lange gebohrt und gesucht um ein Foto zu finden...der Fänger ist ein entfernter Verwandter von mir, deshalb hat er es mit dann mal gezeigt. Der Fisch hatte, wohlwollend betrachtet, so 62-65 cm, ist in der Legendenbildung der nächsten Jahrzehnte also um satte 10cm gewachsen


----------



## fishhawk (5. Februar 2022)

Hallo,


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Mit dem Besatz von Bafo oder Refo.


Da kann man  nie 100% sicher sein.

Unser Züchter ist aber eigentlich schon zuverlässig.

Hab ja viele Jahre  dort die Eier für die Brutboxen abgeholt und da auch etwas Einblick in seine Arbeit bekommen.
Er hat mir zumindest versichert, dass er nur Laichfische aus dem eigenen Gewässer verwendet.



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Heute sind zumindest ein paar angedeutete Punkte aber fast schon die Regel bei Seefos,



In dem Gewässer wo der Fisch auf dem Link gefangen wurde, kommen BaFo und SeeFo vor, die Schwanzzeichnung kann man leider nicht sehen.

Trutta

Ich könnte mich da nicht 100% festlegen.

Bei der Britin unten auch nicht.

trout

Bei Bild 3 wäre ich ziemlich sicher.

Forelle


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. Februar 2022)

Mhm, aus meiner Sicht relativ eindeutig. Die Bilder Trutta und trout sind Bachforellen. Der weisse Hof um ein paar der schwarzen Punkte reicht mir da schon.
Bild 3 ist klar, Seeforelle wo auch schon drin rum gefingert wurde.


----------



## fishhawk (5. Februar 2022)

Hallo,

das Bild Trutta ist vom renommierten Fliegenfischer  Günter Feuerstein und heißt Seeforelle.

Trout  ist eine Feroxtrout aus einem schottischen Loch

Forelle ist eine Seeforelle aus dem Salzkammergut.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. Februar 2022)

Elender Fallensteller, die Feroxdings bei einer Seefo-Bafodiskussion einzuschmuggeln war äusserst hinterfoxxig 
Bei der Feuersteinforelle wäre ich mir nicht so sicher ob er das richtig einordnet, aber seis drum.


----------



## fishhawk (5. Februar 2022)

Hallo,

ziemlich aufgeschmissen wäre ich mit der :

Was ist das denn?


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. Februar 2022)

Tigerforelle, Kreuzung aus Bachforelle und Bachsaibling


----------



## fishhawk (5. Februar 2022)

Hallo,


Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Tigerforelle, Kreuzung aus Bachforelle und Bachsaibling


Könnte sein, auch wenn ich die eigentlich mit Streifen in Erinnerung habe:

Tigertrout

In Europa ist mir noch keine untergekommen.


----------



## Laichzeit (5. Februar 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ziemlich aufgeschmissen wäre ich mit der :
> 
> Was ist das denn?


Ist eine überwiegend Donau/Schwarzmeer stämmige Zuchtlinie aus Österreich. Kommerziell heißen die "Kärntner Laxn".


----------



## fishhawk (5. Februar 2022)

Hallo,



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Kommerziell heißen die "Kärntner Laxn".



Danke für Deinen fachmännischen Rat.

Kärtner Laxn

Laxn2


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Februar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Tigerforelle, Kreuzung aus Bachforelle und Bachsaibling


Hallo,

die haben eine andere Zeichnung, da habe ich schon welche gefangen. Allerdings auch welche wie auf dem Bild, in Österreich, sind meist ziemliche Moppeln (Dickerchen).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Seele (23. Februar 2022)

kleiner Reminder, 1 Woche noch für ein paar von euch  
Dem Wetter nach siehts aktuell wirklich so aus, dass der Wasserstand ideal sein wird.


----------



## Bilch (23. Februar 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> kleiner Reminder, 1 Woche noch für ein paar von euch
> Dem Wetter nach siehts aktuell wirklich so aus, dass der Wasserstand ideal sein wird.


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. Februar 2022)

Ja, Bedingungen könnten top werden, aber der Haxen braucht noch ein paar Wochen :-(


----------



## crisis (24. Februar 2022)

In Hessen noch 36 Tage  um Frankfurt rum wird's aber auch noch ein bisschen dauern, bis die Pegelstände wieder ok sind.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (1. März 2022)

Erschda...... zwar ein Satzer aber immerhin!

Grussen Michael


----------



## crisis (1. März 2022)

Petri Heil zum ersten Fisch der Saison. Wenn ich bei uns eine natürlich aufgewachsene Bafo fangen würde wäre ich ziemlich verdutzt.


----------



## Bilch (1. März 2022)

War heute frei und konnte mein Lieblingsflüsschen besuchen. Schon am ersten Platz hat ein wunderschöner 59er ReFo Milchner den Wobbler genommen. Damit war mit dem Angeln zwar Schluss, habe aber dann noch einen schönen Spaziergang dem Fluss entlang gemacht.

Solche großen schluen Fische kann man gerade zu Beginn der Saison am einfachsten erwischen, weil sie wegen dem Hunger etwas unvorsichtiger sind. Interessanter Fakt - zuhause habe ich im Magen eine halb verdaute Koppe gefunden.


----------



## Luis2811 (1. März 2022)

crisis schrieb:


> Petri Heil zum ersten Fisch der Saison. Wenn ich bei uns eine natürlich aufgewachsene Bafo fangen würde wäre ich ziemlich verdutzt.



Wie kann man das den unterscheiden, ob es ein Satzer oder eine natürlich aufgewachsene Bachforelle ist?


----------



## ado (1. März 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Wie kann man das den unterscheiden, ob es ein Satzer oder eine natürlich aufgewachsene Bachforelle ist?


Bei uns gibt es da einige Anzeichen dafür. Wirklich 100% sicher kann man es nicht sagen aber: 
- Verstümmelte Brustflossen oder Schwanzflossen deuten stark auf einen Besatzfisch hin.
- Wilde Bachforellen haben zumindest in meinen Flüssen oft einen deutlich größeren Kopf im Verhältnis zum Körper im Vergleich zu Besatzfischen. 
- Fische die im Fluss überwintert haben sind meist deutlich schlanker als kürzlich besetzte. 
- Besatzfische haben beim Ausnehmen auch zu Beginn der Saison oft große Fettreserven im Bauchraum.

Aber wie gesagt 100% SICHER kann man nie sein - die Fische Antworten ja nicht wenn man sie fragt


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. März 2022)

Bei uns sind die potentiell wilden Bafos meist auch kräftiger und dunkler gefärbt. Allerdings dürften die Besetzten nach einiger Zeit auch die Färbung anpassen.

Ich kenne ein paar Gewässer, die mit Elterntieren aus dem jeweiligen Gewässer besetzt werden. Einige denken auch darüber nach, Laichfische abzustreifen und den Laich in Brutboxen zu erbrüten. Das finde ich schon klasse. Vorteil ist die viel höhere Schlupfrate und nach dem Schlüpfen sind die Kleinen ja im freien Wasser.
Aber das machen eher die, die ein Gewässer langfristig bewirtschaften.


----------



## fishhawk (1. März 2022)

Hallo,


Steff-Peff schrieb:


> und nach dem Schlüpfen sind die Kleinen ja im freien Wasser.


Ich war ja viele Jahre lang beim Einsetzen und Überwachen der WV-Boxen im Einsatz.

Bei uns purzelten die Kleinen nach dem Schlüpfen erst mal in die untere Kammer der Brutbox, wo sie so lange bleiben mussten bis der Dottersack aufgebraucht war.  Erst dann passten sie durch die Schlitze und konnten die Box verlassen.  Damit sie dann auch noch nicht gleich ins freie Wasser schwammen, wo die Fressfeinde schon lauerten, waren die Boxen dicht mit Kies verschiedener Körnung umgeben.  Das bot den Kleinen dann noch etwas Schutz.

Früher war bei uns Salmonidenschonzeit bis 30.4.. Heutzutage könnte man schon ab heute auf BaFo angeln, ReBo ab 16.4.  (allerdings Besatz- und Rücksetzverbot) , Äsche ab 1. Mai (sind aber quasi verschwunden, also eher theoretisch).

Wenn ich im März bei uns auf BaFo angeln würde, wäre für mich eine eher dunkle, schlanke, mit Egeln behaftete  Forelle ein Überwinterer, eine etwas hellere, proper und rundliche BaFo in Einheitsgröße ein eindeutiger P&T-Fisch.

Aber es zieht mich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr an unsere Salmonidenstrecke und zu dieser Jahreszeit schon gar nicht.


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. März 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Bei uns purzelten die Kleinen nach dem Schlüpfen erst mal in die untere Kammer der Brutbox, wo sie so lange bleiben mussten bis der Dottersack aufgebraucht war.  Erst dann passten sie durch die Schlitze und konnten die Box verlassen.  Damit sie dann auch noch nicht gleich ins freie Wasser schwammen, wo die Fressfeinde schon lauerten, waren die Boxen dicht mit Kies verschiedener Körnung umgeben.  Das bot den Kleinen dann noch etwas Schutz.


Da hast Du natürlich recht    Es ging mir nur ums Prinzip, nicht um die genaue Funktion.


----------



## fishhawk (1. März 2022)

Hallo,


Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Es ging mir nur ums Prinzip, nicht um die genaue Funktion.


Brutboxen mit Eiern, die aus gewässerspezifischen Laichfischen gewonnen wurden, sind wahrscheinlich am dichtesten am Wildfisch dran.

Für rein selbsterhaltende Bestände braucht es vermutlich geeignete Gewässer mit limitiertem Zugang und entsprechenden Befischungsregeln.

Beides gleichzeitig wird  in DE nicht mehr häufig zu finden sein.

Zumindest nicht im Einzugsgebiet größerer Städte.


----------



## Seele (1. März 2022)

Petri an die Fänger. Immerhin zappelt bisschen was an der Rute. Oder reißt sie fast ab bei 59cm...


----------



## Bilch (1. März 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Oder reißt sie fast ab bei 59cm...


Ist noch zu kalt, der Fisch hatte noch nicht die nötige Energie für den Kampf, war auch voll mit Egeln behaftet.
Weil er für eine ReFo sehr wenig schwarze Punkte hat, war mein erster Gedanke, hoffentlich ist es kein Huchen


----------



## Luis2811 (1. März 2022)

ado schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es da einige Anzeichen dafür. Wirklich 100% sicher kann man es nicht sagen aber:
> - Verstümmelte Brustflossen oder Schwanzflossen deuten stark auf einen Besatzfisch hin.
> - Wilde Bachforellen haben zumindest in meinen Flüssen oft einen deutlich größeren Kopf im Verhältnis zum Körper im Vergleich zu Besatzfischen.
> - Fische die im Fluss überwintert haben sind meist deutlich schlanker als kürzlich besetzte.
> ...





Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Bei uns sind die potentiell wilden Bafos meist auch kräftiger und dunkler gefärbt. Allerdings dürften die Besetzten nach einiger Zeit auch die Färbung anpassen.
> 
> Ich kenne ein paar Gewässer, die mit Elterntieren aus dem jeweiligen Gewässer besetzt werden. Einige denken auch darüber nach, Laichfische abzustreifen und den Laich in Brutboxen zu erbrüten. Das finde ich schon klasse. Vorteil ist die viel höhere Schlupfrate und nach dem Schlüpfen sind die Kleinen ja im freien Wasser.
> Aber das machen eher die, die ein Gewässer langfristig bewirtschaften.



Danke, werde wenn die Schonzeit zu Ende ist mal genauer darauf achten!


----------



## crisis (2. März 2022)

Wir besetzen, wenn verfügbar, Satz-Bafos mit 12-15 cm Länge. Wenn Du die im nächsten oder übernächsten Jahr fängst weißt Du schon im Drill, das dass ein Fisch ist, der schon länger im Bach war. Meines Erachtens ist es aber immer noch ein Satzfisch.


----------



## rippi (2. März 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ist noch zu kalt, der Fisch hatte noch nicht die nötige Energie für den Kampf, war auch voll mit Egeln behaftet.
> Weil er für eine ReFo sehr wenig schwarze Punkte hat, war mein erster Gedanke, hoffentlich ist es kein Huchen


Wäre das nicht im OCC-Sinne viel besser gewesen, oder sind die Huchen dort so leicht zu fangen? (Wenn ja, organisier Gastkarte)


----------



## Bilch (2. März 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Wäre das nicht im OCC-Sinne viel besser gewesen, oder sind die Huchen dort so leicht zu fangen? (Wenn ja, organisier Gastkarte)


Von diesem Standpunkt aus wäre das natürlich super, ich entnehme aber im Prinzip Fische, die ich fange, und versuche so zu angeln, dass ich keine Fische zurücksetzen muss. Der Huchen hat Schonzeit ab 15.2., man muss eine spezielle (und ziemlich teure) Karte haben und Mindestmaß ist 70 cm. Ich habe noch nie gezielt auf Huchen geangelt und es ist, so weit ich weiß, an diesem Fluß sehr schwer einen zu fangen, habe aber im Sommer letztes Jahres beim Forellenangeln einen 60er Huchen als Beifang gehabt.


----------



## fishhawk (2. März 2022)

Hallo,


Bilch schrieb:


> Der Huchen hat Schonzeit ab 15.2., man muss eine spezielle (und ziemlich teure) Karte haben und Mindestmaß ist 70 cm.


In Bayern hat der Huchen auch ab 15.02. Schonzeit, allerdings ist dort das gesetzliche Schonmaß 90cm.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (2. März 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Danke, werde wenn die Schonzeit zu Ende ist mal genauer darauf achten!


Hallo Luis,

anbei mal ein Bild von einem Satzer mit Seitenansicht. Die Beschreibung von Ado passt da ganz gut hin.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Seele (2. März 2022)

Satzer sind wirklich in ganz anderer Kondition als Fische die im Gewässer überwintern. Die Sehen teils richtig übel aus und man wundert sich wie die 4 oder 5 Wochen später wieder in solcher Kondition sein können. Ebenfalls ist die Kampfkraft auch ganz umgekehrt als sonst, ganz früh im Jahr sind die Satzer stärker, aber das Blatt wendet sich dann ganz schnell.


----------



## Mescalero (2. März 2022)

Das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied zu den Fischen, die die Amis in den kleinen Bächen der Rockies fangen. 
Richtig "wilde" Populationen gibt es ja bei uns wahrscheinlich kaum noch. Jedenfalls nicht in den Gewässern, die man befischen kann.


----------



## ado (2. März 2022)

Auch eine der Satzis, wobei ich weiß, dass die schon seit Dezember im Wasser sind.


----------



## fishhawk (3. März 2022)

Hallo,


ado schrieb:


> dass die schon seit Dezember im Wasser sind.


Trotzdem noch ziemlich proper und kein einziger Egel zu sehen.


----------



## ado (3. März 2022)

Ja das mit den Egeln wundert mich auch - wobei ich in dem Gewässer eher wenig Egel an den Fischen habe.
Fettreserven waren aber bereits aufgebraucht - Mageninhalt waren vor allem Bachflohkrebse und auch Algen.
Fleischfarbe hat auch schon begonnen auf rötlich zu wechseln.
Spricht also soweit alles dafür, dass die Fische schon ein paar Wochen im Wasser sind.
Auch das Beißverhalten spricht nicht für "ganz frisch gesetzt".


----------



## fishhawk (3. März 2022)

Hallo,


ado schrieb:


> Mageninhalt waren vor allem Bachflohkrebse und auch Algen.
> Fleischfarbe hat auch schon begonnen auf rötlich zu wechseln.


Scheinen Besatzfische von guter Qualität zu sein, die sich ziemlich schnell an das Besatzgewässer anpassen können.


----------



## ado (3. März 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Scheinen Besatzfische von guter Qualität zu sein, die sich ziemlich schnell an das Besatzgewässer anpassen können.


Kann ich bestätigen diesen Eindruck.


----------



## fishhawk (4. März 2022)

Hallo,



ado schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen diesen Eindruck.



BaFos, die aus möglichst gewässernahen Stämmen gezogen werden, sind vermutlich die beste Wahl.

Wenn man einen Züchter hat, der solch gute Besatzfische liefert, ist das Geld sicher gut investiert.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg.


----------



## crisis (4. März 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> BaFos, die aus möglichst gewässernahen Stämmen gezogen werden, sind vermutlich die beste Wahl.


Wäre interessant zu wissen, wie sich 'gewässernahe' Stämme definieren. Wenn ich einfach nur Forellen aus dem Gewässer nehme und abstreife kann ich in wahrscheinlich fast allen deutschen Gewässern davon ausgehen, dass es sich um Satzfische handelt. Es dürfte für Fischzüchter praktisch unmöglich sein an endemische (korrekter Begriff?) Fische zu gelangen und diese zu vermehren. Gibt sicherlich ein paar Spezialisten (Seele?) hier die dazu etwas sagen können.


----------



## fishhawk (4. März 2022)

Hallo,


crisis schrieb:


> Wenn ich einfach nur Forellen aus dem Gewässer nehme und abstreife kann ich in wahrscheinlich fast allen deutschen Gewässern davon ausgehen, dass es sich um Satzfische handelt.


Wenn Du davon ausgehst, dass in fast allen deutschen Gewässern keine Wildfische mehr bis zur Laichgröße heranwachsen, wäre das wohl so.

Hielte ich trotzdem für besser, als irgendwelche in Dänemark oder sonstwo gezogenen Satzfische in z.B. fränkische Gewässer zu besetzen.



crisis schrieb:


> Gibt sicherlich ein paar Spezialisten (Seele?) hier die dazu etwas sagen können.


Die gibt es sicherlich, Laichzeit würde mir da auch noch spontan einfallen.

Aber ob die dann auch was dazu schreiben wollen?


----------



## Seele (4. März 2022)

Saisonanfang geglückt. Aber ist ne recht zähe Geschichte weil das Wasser wirklich schnapsklar ist.






Diskussionsthema für heute Abend:
Besatzfisch oder nicht?


----------



## ado (4. März 2022)

Seele: ich würde sagen kein klassischer Besatzfisch. - Geiles Bild auf jeden Fall. 

Ich war heute mit den Kids unterwegs und es ist tatsächlich gelungen eine Forelle zu überreden.
Da waren die Kids dann auch voll bei der Sache.


----------



## Seele (4. März 2022)

crisis schrieb:


> Wäre interessant zu wissen, wie sich 'gewässernahe' Stämme definieren. Wenn ich einfach nur Forellen aus dem Gewässer nehme und abstreife kann ich in wahrscheinlich fast allen deutschen Gewässern davon ausgehen, dass es sich um Satzfische handelt. Es dürfte für Fischzüchter praktisch unmöglich sein an endemische (korrekter Begriff?) Fische zu gelangen und diese zu vermehren. Gibt sicherlich ein paar Spezialisten (Seele?) hier die dazu etwas sagen können.


Gewässernah heißt, dass Forellen mit der Zeit bestimmte Anpassungen ans Gewässer vornehmen. Sprich je nach Region findet die Laichzeit Ende November oder auch erst im Januar statt. Wichtig ist, dass beim Schlüpfen der kleinen Forellen, bzw. nach der Emergenz ausreichend Futter zur Verfügung steht. Hilft ja nichts wenn zwar 99% (sehr unrealistisch) der Forellen schlüpfen aber in den ersten 4 Wochen 95% sterben weil sie keine Nahrung finden. Auch passen sich die Forellen an die Gewässerökolgie an. 
Angeblich sind die Forellen nach einigen Generationen besser auf Räuber konditioniert als ihre Vorfahren. Das ist auch das was hier versucht wurde den Forellen künstlich anzutrainieren. 
Die wirklich autochthoner Stämme sind aber in der Tat wirklich selten. In Deutschland gibt es fast gar keine mehr und selbst in Österreich gibt es nur noch wenige Seitenarme die genetisch reine Stämme aufweisen. Meist sind diese Gewässer aber nicht durchgehend für Fische passierbar. 

Sehr interessanter Film über die "Urforelle" den jeder Angler eigentlich mal gesehen haben soll:


----------



## fishhawk (5. März 2022)

Hallo,

dass es selbst bei Besatz mit "gewässernah" gezogen Forellen Kritik gibt, kann man hier  von Min 9:25 - 13:45 sehen.

Netz Natur

Für Gewässer, wo die natürliche Reproduktion durch negative  Umwelteinflüsse stark eingeschränkt ist, würde ich diese Kritikpunkte aber nicht so ernst nehmen.


----------



## Seele (5. März 2022)

Theoretisch wäre kein Besatz ideal. Wie dann aber die Population ausschauen würde brauchen wir gar nicht drüber reden.


----------



## fishhawk (5. März 2022)

Hallo,


Seele schrieb:


> Theoretisch wäre kein Besatz ideal.


Wenn die natürliche Reproduktion noch einigermaßen klappt, wäre das die beste Lösung.

Dann müssten  Befischungsdruck und Entnahme aber auch so eingeschränkt werden, dass der Bestand sich selbst erhalten kann.

Für einen großen Teil der Gewässer in DE dürften die Rahmenbedingungen für natürliche Bestandserhaltung aber nicht mehr passen.
In Nordamerika wird in solchen Fällen oft ein Entnahmeverbot für Wildfische verhängt, dann dürfen  nur Besatzfische entnommen werden.

Ob bei uns in DE Besatz mit gewässernah gezogen BaFos oder mit nicht vermehrungsfähigen ReBos die bessere Lösung wäre, wird unterschiedlich beurteilt.  Bei uns in Franken dürfen ReBos aber nicht in Bachforellengewässer besetzt werden. In OBB ist das wieder Standard.  In anderen Bundesländern dürfen ReBos gar nicht in Fließgewässer besetzt werden.

Die schlechteste Lösung wäre aber vermutlich BaFo-Besatz mit gebietsfremden Stämmen.


----------



## Laichzeit (6. März 2022)

Als Angler schätzen wir den Zustand der Forellenpopulationen viel zu pessimistisch ein. Es gibt noch unglaublich viele selbst erhaltenden Bachforellenbestände in kleinen Gewässern. Bei Bachpatenschaften ist regelmäßiger Besatz die Ausnahme.


----------



## Lil Torres (8. März 2022)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Als Angler schätzen wir den Zustand der Forellenpopulationen viel zu pessimistisch ein. Es gibt noch unglaublich viele selbst erhaltenden Bachforellenbestände in kleinen Gewässern.


hier in der eifel gibt es eine population  aus dem oberlauf des wehebaches, welche frei von einkreuzungen ist. im flusssystem der rur dürfte das der letzte stamm sein, der nicht durch gebietsfremde besatzfische genetisch beeinträchtigt ist, die ur-eifelforelle sozusagen. eine lokale fischzucht verfügt über einen guten bestand dieser laichfische. besetzt wird hier nur noch dieser stamm...


----------



## Mefospezialist (8. März 2022)

Lil Torres schrieb:


> hier in der eifel gibt es eine population aus dem oberlauf des wehebaches, welche frei von einkreuzungen ist.


Ist die Verbindung irgendwo unterbrochen oder woher weiß man, dass der Oberlauf frei von Einkreuzungen ist?


----------



## Lil Torres (8. März 2022)

es wird aktuell davon ausgegangen und ja, die verbindung ist dort unterbrochen.


----------



## Forelle74 (8. März 2022)

Hallo 
Ich war heuer das erste mal auf Bachforellen Pirsch. 
Da ich ja im Zuge der Occ mit nur einer Rute unterwegs bin gings damit zum leichten Spinnfischen. 
Ein etwas merkwürdiger Streamer brachte mir am Wehrausgang einer Mühle die erste Bachforelle. 

Das Foto ist vielleicht "künstlerisch Wertvoll", ging aber nicht anders.  

Ich wollte sie nicht aus dem Wasser heben. 







Die zweite und dritte war etwas kleiner und beide gingen fotolos zurück .

Das Bild der letzten kennt ihr vielleicht schon vom Occ Thread. 





Was mich ein wenig verwundert hat das die kleinen eher wilden auf den Streamer bissen. 
Die gesetzten hingegen auf ein 5cm gitec im Forellen Design. 

Mein Kollege fing dort 2 auf Kleinstnymphen. 

Grüße Michi


----------



## fishhawk (8. März 2022)

Hallo,


Lil Torres schrieb:


> und ja, die verbindung ist dort unterbrochen.


Nicht alle Querbauwerke etc. sind schlecht für den Artenschutz.

Manchmal schützen sie auch Gewässerabschnitte vor invasiven Arten.


----------



## Schwarzachangler (10. März 2022)

Petri an alle die in den letzten Tagen ihre ersten Salmoniden gefangen haben  Auch ich habe heute den ersten Salmoniden der Saison in meinem Namensgewässer gefangen, er hatte 37 cm, ich hoffe es ist kein Offtopic oder hoffe zumindest ihr seht es mir nach 

war ein Glücksfisch, weil unser Verein keinen gezielten Besatz mit Saiblingen vornimmt, ich denke er ist von einer Fischzucht über einen kleinen Nebenbach in die Schwarzach oder war versehentlich mal in einem Besatz mit drin


----------



## Seele (10. März 2022)

Petri, wunderschöner Fisch. Saiblinge sind schon toll.


----------



## Schwarzachangler (11. März 2022)

Weil es gestern so schön war, war ich heute nochmals unterwegs. An der gleichen Stelle nochmal einen wunderschönen Saibling erwischt


----------



## Bilch (11. März 2022)

Dickes Petri Schwarzachangler  Einen Bachsaibling habe ich noch nie gefangen


----------



## Seele (11. März 2022)

Da hat dann wohl jemand weiter oben einen Saibling Besatz gemacht, Petri. Legal solang sich Bafo und Äsche dort nicht reproduzieren.
Muss aber meines Wissens seit neuestem genehmigt werden.

Ging mir mal am Regen so. Plötzlich hatten wir an einem Nachmittag 6 oder 8 Saiblinge und das beim feedern.


----------



## Schwarzachangler (11. März 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Da hat dann wohl jemand weiter oben einen Saibling Besatz gemacht, Petri. Legal solang sich Bafo und Äsche dort nicht reproduzieren.
> Muss aber meines Wissens seit neuestem genehmigt werden.
> 
> Ging mir mal am Regen so. Plötzlich hatten wir an einem Nachmittag 6 oder 8 Saiblinge und das beim feedern.


Das kann gut sein. Ein Kumpel von mir hat auch vor ein paar Tagen einen in der Nähe gefangen.

Hast du mit Maden geangelt?


----------



## fishhawk (11. März 2022)

Hallo,


Seele schrieb:


> Muss aber meines Wissens seit neuestem genehmigt werden.


So ist das.

In der mittelfränkischen  Schwarzach wäre das nicht erlaubt, da diese offiziell als Salmonidengewässer deklariert ist.  Da dürfen dann auch keine ReBos etc. besetzt oder zurückgesetzt werden.  In der oberpfälzer Schwarzach gingen früher ab und zu mal welche an die Angel. Da war an einem Nebengewässer auch ne Fischzucht.


----------



## Schwarzachangler (11. März 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> So ist das.
> 
> In der mittelfränkischen  Schwarzach wäre das nicht erlaubt, da diese offiziell als Salmonidengewässer deklariert ist.  Da dürfen dann auch keine ReBos etc. besetzt oder zurückgesetzt werden.  In der oberpfälzer Schwarzach gingen früher ab und zu mal welche an die Angel. Da war an einem Nebengewässer auch ne Fischzucht.


Die können auch aus der Fischzucht in Eismannsberg kommen, ich bin da mal den Bach entlang gewandert. Da sind massig ReBos und Saiblinge entkommen.


----------



## Seele (11. März 2022)

Schwarzachangler schrieb:


> Das kann gut sein. Ein Kumpel von mir hat auch vor ein paar Tagen einen in der Nähe gefangen.
> 
> Hast du mit Maden geangelt?


Ich glaube schon. Ist schon paar Jahre her, war aber sehr verblüffend weil ich dort sonst wirklich noch keine Salmoniden hatte.


----------



## Luis2811 (17. März 2022)

Ich war gestern auch zum ersten Mal dieses Jahr wieder auf Forellenpirsch und es gab diese schöne 37cm Bachforelle die auf einen selbstgebauten Wobbler gebissen hat. Zuvor ist eine weitere auf Spinner leider ausgestiegen. Es mal wieder ein schöner Nachmittag an dem Bach.

Gruß Luis


----------



## Bilch (17. März 2022)

Dickes Petri, Luis2811  ich sehe, dass auch bei DIr der Wasserstand sehr niedrig ist. Bei uns hatten wir heuer fast keine Niederschläge und der Wasserstand ist so niedrig wie manchmal im Hochsommer. Ich frage mich ob es überhaupt noch waidgerecht ist angeln zu gehen.


----------



## Luis2811 (17. März 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Dickes Petri, Luis2811  ich sehe, dass auch bei DIr der Wasserstand sehr niedrig ist. Bei uns hatten wir heuer fast keine Niederschläge und der Wasserstand ist so niedrig wie manchmal im Hochsommer. Ich frage mich ob es überhaupt noch waidgerecht ist angeln zu gehen.


Zunächst petri dank und bei uns ist der Wasserstand eigentich relativ normal eher etwas erhöht, sind heute bei ca. 48 cm am pegel und tiefster stand letztes Jahr war ca. 27cm im September. das letzte Hochwasser war bei uns Ende Februar mit ca 183 cm das hatten wir letzes Jahr auch nicht da ging es auf max. 112cm


----------



## Forelle74 (17. März 2022)

Hallo
Ich war auch mal wieder draußen.
Bei rechtt schönem Wetter und ca.5° Außentemperatur gings los.





Ich begann mit nem Wobbler und fing einen Döbel.
Als der Wobbler dann zu oft nur an der Oberfläche blieb wechselte ich auf einen Streamer für die Spinnrute.

Dann gings Schlag auf Schlag.
Nach ein paar Fehlbissen und kleineren Döbeln biss dann diese herrliche Bachforelle in einer Rinne.




Mit 40cm schon recht ordentlich für das Gewässer.

Grüße Michi


----------



## crisis (17. März 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Ich war gestern auch zum ersten Mal dieses Jahr wieder auf Forellenpirsch und es gab diese schöne 37cm Bachforelle die auf einen selbstgebauten Wobbler gebissen hat. Zuvor ist eine weitere auf Spinner leider ausgestiegen. Es mal wieder ein schöner Nachmittag an dem Bach.


Petri zu dem schönen Fisch. Kannst Du ein Bild von Deinem Eigenbau posten? Wir, die wir noch mit Schonzeit gepeinigt sind, brauchen Motivation, um durchzuhalten


----------



## crisis (17. März 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> ich sehe, dass auch bei DIr der Wasserstand sehr niedrig ist. Bei uns hatten wir heuer fast keine Niederschläge und der Wasserstand ist so niedrig wie manchmal im Hochsommer. Ich frage mich ob es überhaupt noch waidgerecht ist angeln zu gehen.


Seltsamerweise kam bei uns im Frankfurter Norden 2 Wochen lang kein Tropfen runter, bis auf ein bissi was die letzten Tage, und trotzdem sind die Bäche sogar etwas besser gefüllt als üblicherweise zu dieser Jahreszeit. Bin sehr gespannt wie sich das auf den Saisonstart auswirkt.


----------



## Luis2811 (17. März 2022)

crisis schrieb:


> Petri zu dem schönen Fisch. Kannst Du ein Bild von Deinem Eigenbau posten? Wir, die wir noch mit Schonzeit gepeinigt sind, brauchen Motivation, um durchzuhalten


Hier ein Bild des Eigenbaus es ist so ne Art Crankbait aus Nadelholz und er ist ohne Blei das Gewicht kommt allein von der Tauchschaufel die aus Edelstahl ist.


----------



## Seele (17. März 2022)

Sieht cool aus und fangen tut er auch. Prima.


----------



## Verstrahlt (17. März 2022)

14 Tage noch.....  ich will auch endlich wieder ....


----------



## Bootsy48 (17. März 2022)

Für mich startet die Saison am Wochenende....freu mich wie Bolle . Vor allem da ich über Vereinsbeitritt 4 neue Seen und neue Flussstrecke zu entdecken habe


----------



## crisis (18. März 2022)

@ luis2811, danke für das Bild. Sieht künstlerisch wertvoll aus. Und fängt auch noch! Was will man mehr? Hab als Jüngling, der Geldnot geschuldet, auch mal meine Wobbler selbstgebaut, aber eher in der mittleren Gewichtsklasse. Gefangen haben die wenig bis nix. Trotzdem motiviert mich Dein 'Schönling' es wieder zu probieren.


----------



## fishhawk (18. März 2022)

Hallo,


Bootsy48 schrieb:


> Für mich startet die Saison am Wochenende....freu mich wie Bolle .


Dann viel Spaß und viel Erfolg.

Ich könnte schon seit 1. März, wenn ich denn wollte.


----------



## Mescalero (18. März 2022)

Hier dauert es noch sechs Wochen! 
Ich habe trotzdem schon eine gehakt, aus Versehen allerdings. Im Schlammbach, nicht im Salmonidengewässer...


----------



## Leski (18. März 2022)

Saisonstart war schwierig aber eine ist hängengeblieben.


----------



## Luis2811 (18. März 2022)

crisis schrieb:


> @ luis2811, danke für das Bild. Sieht künstlerisch wertvoll aus. Und fängt auch noch! Was will man mehr? Hab als Jüngling, der Geldnot geschuldet, auch mal meine Wobbler selbstgebaut, *aber eher in der mittleren Gewichtsklasse. Gefangen haben die wenig bis nix. *Trotzdem motiviert mich Dein 'Schönling' es wieder zu probieren.


Danke, ist bei mir auch tatsächlich der erste Fisch auf einen Selbestgebauten Köder. Bin auch bei dem Wobblerbau erst grade angefangen und habe schon verschiedene größen an Wobblern gebaut von Hecht bis Forelle.

Gruß Luis


----------



## Schwarzachangler (18. März 2022)

Ich war gestern wieder an meiner Hausstrecke unterwegs, aber nicht mal einen Nachläufer auf meinen Spinner gehabt. Morgen fahr ich in der Früh mal an ein anderes Stück der Schwarzach in Gsteinach. Da ist der Befischungsdruck nicht so hoch, weil laut Auswertungen nicht so viele Begehungen erfolgen. Hoffe vielleicht auf eine Große Bafo 

Luis2811 richtig cooler Forellenwobbler , was braucht man alles um so ein Schmuckstück herzustellen?


----------



## Schwarzachangler (19. März 2022)

Gesagt getan, unterhalb des Bruckkanals ist die Schwarzach richtig romantisch. Sandboden, ziemlich breit mit vielen Gumpen, umsäumt von steilen Hügeln. Hier fühlt man sich richtig wohl. Vor dem Angel hab ich mir erstmal einen Weg runter zum Flüsschen suchen müssen, weil der offizielle befestigte Pfad gesperrt war. Dann habe ich mit Pioniergefühlen meine ersten Würfen gemacht. Ich liebe es wenn man zum ersten Mal an einem Gewässerabschnitt war 

Nach ein paar Stellen bekomme ich den ersten Nachläufer auf meinen goldenen 3er Mepps Aglia. Ich versuchte den Fisch zum Biss zu reizen, was aber nicht gelang. Ein paar Stellen später machte ich ein paar Würfe, es regte sich nichts. Ich dachte mir es kann nicht sein, dass hier wirklich kein Fisch steht, machte noch einen Wurf, ließ den Spinner absinken. Mit Erfolg, Biss die erste Bachforelle der Saison hatte ich am Haken. Nach kurzem Drill war sie im Kescher und gelandet. Sie maß 33 cm. Die Freude war rießengroß, auch das Räucherherz 

Eine Stelle weiter hatte ich wieder einen Nachläufer, jetzt wechselte ich den Köder auf einen Rappala Countdown Bleak 5cm. Auch mit diesem konnte ich nicht zum Biss verführen. Ich ging flussaufwärts zu einem ins Wasser gestürzten Baumstamm. Machte wieder einen Wurf und plötzlich verfolgte meinen Wobbler ein mindestens 50 cm großer Salmonide. Nicht ohne Grund erreichte dieser diese Länge, meine Bemühungen waren erfolglos, aber ich habe mir die Stelle gemerkt 

Am Rückweg biss dann noch eine wünderschöne 30 cm Bafo. Ein rundum erfolgreicher, spannender Angeltrip in wunderschöner Kulisse.


----------



## Seele (19. März 2022)

Endlich wieder mal ein Bericht. Danke dir. Und ich garantiere die 50er Forelle fängst du auch noch. Jedes mal wenn du draußen bist fischst du die Stelle jetzt ab. Einmal am Anfang und einmal am Ende. Du gehst hin positionerst dich und wartest erst Mal ne ne Minute bevor du wirfst. Nicht viele Würfe bringen dir die guten Fische, sondern die effektiven. 
Dann machst du Max 5 Würfe. Wenn dann nichts geht weiter gehen und am Ende kommst du wieder, mit einem anderen Köder als zuvor. 
Glaub mir, das dauert nicht lange bis du den Biss kriegst. Ob du sie dann hakst, ist ein anderes Thema, aber das ist Fischen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. März 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Endlich wieder mal ein Bericht. Danke dir. Und ich garantiere die 50er Forelle fängst du auch noch. Jedes mal wenn du draußen bist fischst du die Stelle jetzt ab. Einmal am Anfang und einmal am Ende. Du gehst hin positionerst dich und wartest erst Mal ne ne Minute bevor du wirfst. Nicht viele Würfe bringen dir die guten Fische, sondern die effektiven.
> Dann machst du Max 5 Würfe. Wenn dann nichts geht weiter gehen und am Ende kommst du wieder, mit einem anderen Köder als zuvor.
> Glaub mir, das dauert nicht lange bis du den Biss kriegst. Ob du sie dann hakst, ist ein anderes Thema, aber das ist Fischen.


Da kannst Du nur bei mir abgeguckt haben


----------



## fishhawk (19. März 2022)

Hallo,


Seele schrieb:


> Und ich garantiere die 50er Forelle fängst du auch noch.


Wenn der Befischungsdruck entsprechend niedrig ist, könnte das durchaus klappen.


----------



## Schwarzachangler (19. März 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wenn der Befischungsdruck entsprechend niedrig ist, könnte das durchaus klappen.


Ich glaube daran, dass ich mir die schnapp


----------



## Bilch (19. März 2022)

Schwarzachangler, dickes Petri zu den schönen Forellen 



Schwarzachangler schrieb:


> Das ist der Strecke
> Ich glaube daran, dass ich mir die schnapp


Vorletztes Jahr hat eine 50er Forelle mehr als zwei Monate alle meine Köder ignoriert, aber am Ende konnte ich sie schließlich doch überlisten  

Dabei habe ich mich an ein Erlebnis von letzten Jahr erinnert ...


crisis schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht. Wenn Du die in Ruhe lassen kannst hast Du die höchste Stufe des Zen erklommen!


crisis, es ist mir gelungen mich zurückzuhalten und habe sie in Ruhe gelassen


----------



## Bilch (20. März 2022)

Heute nachmittag konnte ich endlich wieder etwas Zeit am Wasser verbringen. Der Anfang war nicht sehr viel versprechend, keine Bisse und auch sonst keine Fischaktivität. So ging es die ganze geplante Strecke lang. Eigentlich war mir das ziemlich egal, denn es war mir nur wichtig, dass ich bei schönem Wetter am Wasser sein darf. Ging dann wieder zurück, aber an einer Stelle, wo ich schon sehr oft erfolgreich war, versuchte ich noch einmal mein Glück. Bei zehnten Wurf oder so sah ich ein großes Schatten, der den Wobbler verfolgte. Konnte beobachten, dass sie ihn nicht gleich nehmen wollte, erst beim dritten oder vierten schlag mit der Rute packte sie ihn. Was dann folgte war einer der spannensten Drills seit lange, bin jetzt noch überrascht, dass der Fisch bei dieser Kälte so viel Kraft hatte, das waren wirklich kräftige Fluchten mit wilden Springen und es dauerte paar Minuten bis ich sie endlich landen konnte - eine wunderschöne ReFo, war bestimmt schon paar Jahre im Fluß, das Zentimetermaß zeigte 58 cm 




Noch ein interssantes Detail - ihr Magen war total voll mit Fliegen und Schnecken, ich kann mich nicht erinnern heuer überhaupt eine Fliege zu sehen aber dieser Fisch hatte dutzende Fliegen im Magen.


----------



## Schwarzachangler (21. März 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Heute nachmittag konnte ich endlich wieder etwas Zeit am Wasser verbringen. Der Anfang war nicht sehr viel versprechend, keine Bisse und auch sonst keine Fischaktivität. So ging es die ganze geplante Strecke lang. Eigentlich war mir das ziemlich egal, denn es war mir nur wichtig, dass ich bei schönem Wetter am Wasser sein darf. Ging dann wieder zurück, aber an einer Stelle, wo ich schon sehr oft erfolgreich war, versuchte ich noch einmal mein Glück. Bei zehnten Wurf oder so sah ich ein großes Schatten, der den Wobbler verfolgte. Konnte beobachten, dass sie ihn nicht gleich nehmen wollte, erst beim dritten oder vierten schlag mit der Rute packte sie ihn. Was dann folgte war einer der spannensten Drills seit lange, bin jetzt noch überrascht, dass der Fisch bei dieser Kälte so viel Kraft hatte, das waren wirklich kräftige Fluchten mit wilden Springen und es dauerte paar Minuten bis ich sie endlich landen konnte - eine wunderschöne ReFo, war bestimmt schon paar Jahre im Fluß, das Zentimetermaß zeigte 58 cm
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 401831
> 
> ...


Schon erstaunlich wie toll sich Insekten tarnen können. Wenns wärmer ist, dann geh ich mit der Fliege los, da freu ich mich auch schon richtig drauf.

Richtig toller Fisch, Petri Heil! Wie heißt der Fluss wo du die ReFo erwischt hast, wenn ich fragen darf?



Bilch schrieb:


> Schwarzachangler, dickes Petri zu den schönen Forellen


Petri Dank


----------



## Michael.S (21. März 2022)

Habt ihr sowas schon mal gesehen ?, Dies stammt aus dem Südosten Norwegens und die Grube hängt mit dem See zusammen, den Sie im Hintergrund sehen. Die Sümpfe wachsen zusammen und bilden neues „Land“, auf dem man laufen kann. Das Wasser fließt immer noch unten. So kam die Forelle dorthin.


----------



## Bootsy48 (21. März 2022)

Da am Wochenende noch fieser Ostwind war bin ich erst heute ans Wasser. 
Optimale Bedingungen heute nachmittag, Wasserstand in der Werre top. 
Direkt beim 3 oder 4 Wurf Fischkontakt. Eine kleine Forelle die mir aber kurz vorm Kescher noch durch die Finger ging. Fand ich aber ob der Größe nicht schlimm. 
Bin dann erstmal 2 km flußab gewandert um gegen die Strömungsrichtung die Strecke abzuwerfen. 
Gekrönt wurde die Saisoneröffnung durch eine 41cm Rotgetupfte. Stark im Drill, ging sogar 2mal in die Bremse. 
Werde die gleich mit meiner Freundin genießen.... Miam Miam


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (21. März 2022)

Ich war heute das 1.x dieses Jahr an unserer Flussstrecke, mal ohne Gerät erfolgversprechende Angelplätze checken... 
Auf dem Rückweg traf ich einen Kollegen und kam mit ihm ins Gespräch. Er sagte mir, daß er vor kurzem eine 34er Rotgetupfte gefangen hat, aber auf Mais! 
Zuhause beim ausnehmen fiel ihm der prallgefüllte Magen des Fisches auf, in dem sich nur Mais befand! 
Werde jetzt die Tage auch angreifen, mit Wurm auch mit Erbsen und Mais.  Mit Kunstködern und Köfi darf ich (noch) nicht... Mal schauen, ob Bachforellen  bei mir auch auf vegetarische oder Kombiköder (Wurm, Mais) abfahren...


----------



## Bootsy48 (22. März 2022)

Beim Stationärfischen mit Futterkorb ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, das die gefangenen Forellen gerne mal Futtermaterial im Magen haben.


----------



## Bilch (22. März 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ich war heute das 1.x dieses Jahr an unserer Flussstrecke, mal ohne Gerät erfolgversprechende Angelplätze checken...
> Auf dem Rückweg traf ich einen Kollegen und kam mit ihm ins Gespräch. Er sagte mir, daß er vor kurzem eine 34er Rotgetupfte gefangen hat, aber auf Mais!
> Zuhause beim ausnehmen fiel ihm der prallgefüllte Magen des Fisches auf, in dem sich nur Mais befand!
> Werde jetzt die Tage auch angreifen, mit Wurm auch mit Erbsen und Mais.  Mit Kunstködern und Köfi darf ich (noch) nicht... Mal schauen, ob Bachforellen  bei mir auch auf vegetarische oder Kombiköder (Wurm, Mais) abfahren...





Bootsy48 schrieb:


> Beim Stationärfischen mit Futterkorb ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, das die gefangenen Forellen gerne mal Futtermaterial im Magen haben.



Könnt Ihr beide vlt. sagen, ob das Besatzforellen waren? Dass eine Forelle, die auf Pellets gewöhnt ist, dann Maiskörner zu sich nimmt ist mir nämlich ganz logisch. Und hatten diese Forellen nur Mais in den Magen oder auch andere Sachen?


----------



## Mescalero (22. März 2022)

Meine letzte Woche gefangene BaFo hat auf Weißbrot gebissen. In dem Bach hatte ich noch nie eine Forelle am Haken, weder auf Made oder Bienenmade, noch auf Wurm oder Fliege.
Es gibt auch so gut wie keine, außer in der Woche nach dem (unsinnigen) Besatz. Danach sind sie fast alle weggeangelt...


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (22. März 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr beide vlt. sagen, ob das Besatzforellen waren? Dass eine Forelle, die auf Pellets gewöhnt ist, dann Maiskörner zu sich nimmt ist mir nämlich ganz logisch. Und hatten diese Forellen nur Mais in den Magen oder auch andere Sachen?


Ja, in unserem Gewässer sind nur Besatzforellen und - saiblinge. Da im Moment bei uns keine Jungfische vorkommen, geht der Fisch dann logischerweise an Material, daß er "kennt". Erst ab Mai lohnt dann wohl der Ansitz mit Köfi und das Spinnfischen...


----------



## crisis (4. April 2022)

Wie jedes Jahr ging‘s auch 2022 zur Saisoneröffnung Anfang April, genauer gesagt am Dritten, an unseren kleinen Bach im Frankfurter Norden. Der 1. April ist für mich leider tabu, da das, dummerweise jedes Jahr das Gleiche, der Geburtstag meiner Holden ist. Zwei Tage vorher hatte es noch, für Frankfurter Verhältnisse, heftig geschneit. Meine Hoffnung war, dass die darauffolgende Schneeschmelze, zum einen, die jedes Frühjahr auftretenden Algenbüschel wegschwemmt und, zum anderen, für einen kurzzeitigen Pegelhochstand sorgt, der üblicherweise die Forellen so richtig in Beißlaune versetzt. Beides war leider nicht der Fall. Für die Algen war das Hochwasser wohl nicht heftig genug und als ich zum Angeln kam war schon fast wieder Normalwasserstand. Dazu kam, dass die Sonne ihr Bestes gab und das Wasser glasklar dahinfloss. Nicht die allerbesten Voraussetzungen, um die geliebten Bachforellen zu überlisten.

Aber was soll’s, gemeckert wird später. Die Ausrüstung also zusammengestellt, was nach einem halben Jahr Pause erstmal wieder eine Aktivierung der grauen Zellen bedurfte. Wie ging der Knoten gleich wieder, welcher Köder war der fängige, wie hart stelle ich die Bremse ein, …? Zumindest hatte ich, wie schon des Öfteren in den Jahren davor, keine wichtigen Ausrüstungsgegenstände, wie Kescher oder gar Köderbox, vergessen. Schnell noch Kaffee und Brötchen für das leibliche Wohl verstaut und los ging’s. Bei -2°C und 12 km/h Nordwind war ich froh die zwar modisch fragwürdige, aber umso gemütlichere, Strickkappe von Savage Gear dabei zu haben. Die Handschuhe ohne Fingerkuppen sind bei diesen Bedingungen, zumindest für mich, ein Muss, auch wenn das gefühlvolle Handling von leichtem Gerät etwas darunter leidet.

Die ersten Würfe nach der Zwangspause sind zwar immer etwas unbeholfen, man will ja nicht gleich den ersten Köder ans Gebüsch verlieren, aber es kommt das altbekannte wohlige Gefühl auf. Endlich wieder Angeln! Jeder Wurf bringt Fadenalgen, aber zumindest für ein paar Meter schlingert der kleine Wobbler verführerisch im Bach. Ich hatte mich für einen zweitteiligen hellen Kameraden japanischer Bauart entschieden, da er in den letzten Jahren immer die erste Forelle brachte. Bei dem klaren Wasser war mein Vertrauen in ihn allerdings nicht allzu groß. Trotz Polbrille konnte ich keine Fische im Bach entdecken, selbst die sonst allgegenwärtigen kleinen Döbel flitzten nirgends rum. Nach ungefähr einer Stunde ohne Biss oder Nachläufer musste dann Freund Rapala im Bachforellen-Design ran. Ist mein dunkelster Forellenwobbler. Auch er konnte keine sichtbare Aufmerksamkeit erregen. Bei einem kleinen Bach mit sehr klarem Wasser ist es immer wieder erstaunlich, dass Fische darin leben, ohne dass man einen einzigen zu Gesicht bekommt.

Als ich mich einer langsam fließenden und tiefen Stelle näherte konnte ich doch noch Fische erspähen. Ein ungewöhnlich großer Schwarm von identisch großen Döbeln, mehr als 100 Fischchen und alle um die 10-12 cm, schwammen in leichter Panik vor mir weg. Na, immerhin! Beim Zurücklaufen zum Auto konnte ich dann auch noch einen großen Döbel langsam in einen tieferen Gumpen gleiten sehen. Es waren also doch noch Fische in meinem Bach. Nur Lust auf meinen Köder hatte keiner von Ihnen. Kurz bevor ich mein Auto erreichte führt eine Brücke über den Bach. Da wirft üblicherweise jeder seinen Köder rein, weil man von der Brücke aus immer große Döbel sieht, die allerdings mit allen Wassern gewaschen bzw. mit allen Ködern schon mal konfrontiert wurden. Außer mit Kirsche geht da normalerweise nichts. Weil die Sonne so schön strahlte dachte ich mir, komm, noch drei Würfe, dann ist Feierabend. Der erste ging tatsächlich genau an dem Punkt ins Wasser, den ich anvisiert hatte. Zumindest ein kleines Erfolgserlebnis. Mit dem Zweiten wollte ich in die Hauptströmung in der Mitte das Baches. Auch der Wurf gelang recht gut. Dann aber sah es so aus, als ob das letzte Hochwasser irgendein Hindernis dorthin gespült hatte. Hänger! Oder doch nicht? Plötzlich wurde der ‚Hänger‘ aktiv und flitze wie wild von einer Seite der starken Strömung zur anderen. Ich hatte schon Forellen mit bis zu 46 cm im Bach gefangen, aber noch keine hat so einen Zug entwickelt. Was war das wohl? Nur keine Panik, ich will ja schließlich herausfinden, was da am anderen Ende der Schnur derart zieht. Durch die Strömung konnte ich das noch nicht erkennen. Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit, die eher so um die Minute dauerte, konnte ich den Fisch langsam in Richtung Kescher lotsen. Siehe da, eine Bachforelle! Zwar keine Kleine, aber auch nicht das erwartete Monster. Bei genauerem Hinsehen, der Fisch war noch etwa zwei Meter weg, sah ich dann auch den Grund für die unerwartete Kraftentfaltung: ich hatte die Ärmste an der Schwanzwurzel gehakt.

43 cm maß die Gute. So früh am Anfang der Saison war ich bisher noch nie mit Forelle erfolgreich. Und dann noch so eine Schönheit, wenn auch etwas schlank. Wie ich finde, ein makelloser Fisch und ein toller Abschluss meiner Saisoneröffnung.

Gruß + Petri Heil
Christian


----------



## Bilch (4. April 2022)

Dickes Petri crisis, toller Fisch


----------



## Seele (4. April 2022)

Sehr schöner Fisch crisis, Petri Heil und danke für den Bericht.


----------



## Luis2811 (4. April 2022)

Petri crisis, zu deinem sehr schönen Fang.


----------



## Forelle74 (4. April 2022)

crisis schrieb:


> Wie jedes Jahr ging‘s auch 2022 zur Saisoneröffnung Anfang April, genauer gesagt am Dritten, an unseren kleinen Bach im Frankfurter Norden. Der 1. April ist für mich leider tabu, da das, dummerweise jedes Jahr das Gleiche, der Geburtstag meiner Holden ist. Zwei Tage vorher hatte es noch, für Frankfurter Verhältnisse, heftig geschneit. Meine Hoffnung war, dass die darauffolgende Schneeschmelze, zum einen, die jedes Frühjahr auftretenden Algenbüschel wegschwemmt und, zum anderen, für einen kurzzeitigen Pegelhochstand sorgt, der üblicherweise die Forellen so richtig in Beißlaune versetzt. Beides war leider nicht der Fall. Für die Algen war das Hochwasser wohl nicht heftig genug und als ich zum Angeln kam war schon fast wieder Normalwasserstand. Dazu kam, dass die Sonne ihr Bestes gab und das Wasser glasklar dahinfloss. Nicht die allerbesten Voraussetzungen, um die geliebten Bachforellen zu überlisten.
> 
> Aber was soll’s, gemeckert wird später. Die Ausrüstung also zusammengestellt, was nach einem halben Jahr Pause erstmal wieder eine Aktivierung der grauen Zellen bedurfte. Wie ging der Knoten gleich wieder, welcher Köder war der fängige, wie hart stelle ich die Bremse ein, …? Zumindest hatte ich, wie schon des Öfteren in den Jahren davor, keine wichtigen Ausrüstungsgegenstände, wie Kescher oder gar Köderbox, vergessen. Schnell noch Kaffee und Brötchen für das leibliche Wohl verstaut und los ging’s. Bei -2°C und 12 km/h Nordwind war ich froh die zwar modisch fragwürdige, aber umso gemütlichere, Strickkappe von Savage Gear dabei zu haben. Die Handschuhe ohne Fingerkuppen sind bei diesen Bedingungen, zumindest für mich, ein Muss, auch wenn das gefühlvolle Handling von leichtem Gerät etwas darunter leidet.
> 
> ...


Petri zur Schönheit. 
Danke für den tollen Bericht   
Sowas lese ich sehr gerne.


----------



## crisis (6. April 2022)

Vielen Dank für die netten Petris. Kann das nächste Wochenende kaum erwarten. Wettervorhersage sieht gut aus!


----------



## DenizJP (6. April 2022)

muss auch mal am WE wenn das Wetter mitspielt dort wieder angeln.

war am Sonntag ca 10 Stunden lang an der Kinzig Strecke machen aber leider Pustekuchen...

der Temperatursturz schien doch nicht ohne gewesen zu sein


----------



## Forelle74 (6. April 2022)

Hallo
Ich war mal heute wieder kurz an einem kleinem Flüsschen. 
Das Wetter spielte mit und ich kam relativ früh ans Wasser  
Dort erwartet mich allerdings ein glasklaren Gewässer mit Sichtigkeit bis zum Grund. 

Eine kleine UV Nymphe brachte nicht den gewünschten Erfolg aber eine nette ca. 10 cm große Bachforelle. 
Zumindest hatte ich den Dreh für den Tag raus. 
Einmal bodennah ne Nymphe zupfen. 
Und leicht aggressiv schnell an der Oberfläche. 

Die Boden nahe brachte ein paar sachte Bisse.
Die aggressive einen gewaltigen Biss unter nem Busch.
Leider Biss die Forelle daneben und verschwand wieder. 
Zum Schluß ging noch eine Schöne Rotgetupfte unter einem Weidenbusch an die Glitzer Nymphe. 

Hier seht ihr noch einige Impressionen des Gewässers und den Fisch  .












Grüße Michi


----------



## Bilch (6. April 2022)

Danke für die schönen Bildern Forelle74  und Petri zum Fisch


----------



## Seele (6. April 2022)

Mega geil Forelle74 Petri Heil und sehr schönes Gewässer. Paar Wochen noch und es grünt dort richtig.


----------



## Forelle74 (6. April 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Danke für die schönen Bildern Forelle74  und Petri zum Fisch


Danke.


Seele schrieb:


> Mega geil Forelle74 Petri Heil und sehr schönes Gewässer. Paar Wochen noch und es grünt dort richtig.


Ja da freue ich mich schon sehr drauf .
Dann kommen die Fische auch bisl mehr aus der Deckung. 
Heute habe ich zum Teil gar keinen Fisch gesehen. 
Nix Keine Welle oder sonst ein Zeichen. 
Und wie aus dem Nichts kam die Forelle 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
unter der Böschung hervor.

So siehts dort im Sommer aus.
Gleiche Strecke von der anderen Seite fotografiert.


----------



## Seele (6. April 2022)

Puh, da gibt's aber viele schöne Verstecke


----------



## crisis (11. April 2022)

War Samstag und Sonntag wieder am Bach. Zwei schöne Bisse ohne positives Resultat. Habe richtig gut Strecke gemacht und auch einen bisher von mir nicht beangelten Teil erkundet. Da keiner von Euch etwas Neues gepostet hat gehe ich davon aus, dass ich nicht der einzige 'Schneider' bin. Hier ein paar Impressionen aus Frankfurt. Ein ziemlich ordentlicher Feldhase hätte mich fast über den Haufen gerannt. War aber zu flott unterwegs für ein Foto.


----------



## Seele (11. April 2022)

crisis schrieb:


> Da keiner von Euch etwas Neues gepostet hat gehe ich davon aus, dass ich nicht der einzige 'Schneider' bin.


Darf nicht 

Aber dir vielen Dank für die mega Bilder, gerne noch viel mehr davon.
Hoffe der Biber hat geschmeckt


----------



## Waidbruder (11. April 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Darf nicht
> 
> Aber dir vielen Dank für die mega Bilder, gerne noch viel mehr davon.
> Hoffe der Biber hat geschmeckt


Biber? Ich sehe einen Nutria.


----------



## Seele (11. April 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Biber? Ich sehe einen Nutria.


Hast du wieder Recht. Bin ich gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen weil ich bei uns noch gar nie eine gesehen habe. 
Am Po muss man vor den Viechern aufpassen, da fehlt mal schnell der Kork am Griff....


----------



## crisis (12. April 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Hast du wieder Recht. Bin ich gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen weil ich bei uns noch gar nie eine gesehen habe.
> Am Po muss man vor den Viechern aufpassen, da fehlt mal schnell der Kork am Griff....


Sind bei uns weit verbreitet. Im Bach habe ich allerdings bis jetzt noch keine gesehen. Ein paar Kilometer weiter, in der Nidda, schwimmen auch Biber rum. Letztens beim spätabendlichen Fliegenfischen hat sich einer gerade mal 5 m an mir vorbeitreiben lassen. Wenn man keine Geräusche macht bemerken die einen kaum.


----------



## Seele (12. April 2022)

crisis schrieb:


> enn man keine Geräusche macht bemerken die einen kaum


Jupp, weil die sehr schlecht sehen


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. April 2022)

Auf dem Foto sieht das so aus, als hätte jemand das Nutruia schön mit einem Stock aufgespießt  
Vielleicht doch Abendessen weil der Hase zu schnell war  !?


----------



## Verstrahlt (12. April 2022)

Nur mal ne Frage zur Fischbestimmung.. hat jemand ausm verein gefangen... Bafo ohne Punkte oder seeforelle ? Wurde im Fluss gefangen...


----------



## Bilch (12. April 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Nur mal ne Frage zur Fischbestimmung.. hat jemand ausm verein gefangen... Bafo ohne Punkte oder seeforelle ? Wurde im Fluss gefangen...
> Anhang anzeigen 403806


BaFo, bei den BaFos gibt es zig verschiedene Phänotype, eigentlich ist auch die SeFo einer davon, denn es handelt sich hier um dieselbe Spezies


----------



## Verstrahlt (12. April 2022)

hatte auch auf Bafo getippt und damit eine schreckliche Diskussion gestartet... es könnte ja auch eine Seeforelle ausm Edersee sein die zum Laichen die Eder hinaufgeschwommen ist :X unglaublich wie unfreundlich manche menschen auf facebook sind... da beschränk ich mich lieber wieder hier aufs Forum....


----------



## Seele (12. April 2022)

Also ich würde auch fast auf eine Seefo tippen. Aber ist ganz schwer zu sagen. Wie Bilch schon sagt sind es Blutsverwandte, was es nicht leichter macht.


----------



## Luis2811 (12. April 2022)

Ich weiß es auch nicht genau habe aber auch schon öfter ähnlich gefärbte Fisch gefangen. Bei uns gibt es eigentlich keine See- oder Meerforellen. 
Hier ein Beispiel


----------



## Forelle74 (12. April 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> hatte auch auf Bafo getippt und damit eine schreckliche Diskussion gestartet... es könnte ja auch eine Seeforelle ausm Edersee sein die zum Laichen die Eder hinaufgeschwommen ist :X unglaublich wie unfreundlich manche menschen auf facebook sind... da beschränk ich mich lieber wieder hier aufs Forum....


Hier wird sachlich diskutiert  .
Hatte schon mal ne Bafo bei der die roten Punkte nach einiger Zeit( nach den versorgen) verschwunden sind.
Ne Sefo müsste eigentlich größere Punkte haben.
Und etwas ausgeprägter.


----------



## Forelle74 (12. April 2022)

So nun will ich euch mit einem kleinen Bericht erfreuen.
Ich war heute etwas 2 Stunden an einem unserer Forellen Bäche.
Eigentlich wollte ich mit Pose und Nymphe Fischen.
Nachdem die erste Forelle gleich die Pose im Maul hatte statt die Nymphe wechselte ich den Köder.
Ein kleiner Wobbler kam zum Einsatz der sich nach paar Würfen als Rohrkrepierer erwies,weil die Strömung zu stark war und er nur im Kreis rotierte.

Dan kam mein Geheimköder zum Einsatz.
Hierzu muss ich mich vorweg gleich nochmal recht herzlich bei Hanjupp-0815  bedanken.
Der Erfolgsköder war nämlich von ihm   .

Also ich montierte den Koppen Streamer an meine Hauptschnur der Occ Combo.
Blöderweise hab ich das Standard Vorfach vergessen.
Was den Erfolg allerdings nicht schmälern sollte.
Ich wanderte den Bach entlang.






Nach ca. 10min dachte ich ein Hänger am Grund.
Bis der vermeindliche Hänger wegschwomm und sich als schöne Bachforelle entpuppte.





Danach sah der Streamer etwas mager aus.




Ich wechselte die Strecke und ging ein ganzes Stück flussaufwärts.




Da war der Bieber kräftig am Werk.
Gleich mach dem Einstig kam eine kleine Attacke die aber nicht hängen blieb.

Kurz vor einem querligendem Baumstamm warf ich in eine tiefe Stelle.
Plötzlich kam ein heftiger Einschlag in die Rute.
Ich hatte kurz Probleme ruhig zu stehen.
Der Fisch schwomm schnell bachaufwärts.
Dadurch hatte ich Probleme beim Keschern weil er immer schnell wieder runter schwamm.
Letztendlich konnte ich ihn doch nach ca. 5 Minuten heftigem Drill einnetzen.
Die Strömung war oben nämlich noch stärker.
Aber es kam eine wunderbare 36er Bafo zum Vorschein.







Ich war froh das der Streamer an der 0,25er Mono direkt drangeknotet war.
Der Koppen Streamer war ein voller Erfolg.
Grüße Michi


----------



## Bilch (12. April 2022)

Dickes Petri Forelle74   danke für den Bericht und für die tollen Fotos von dieser wunderschönen Strecke


----------



## crisis (13. April 2022)

@ Forelle74, Petri und vielen Dank für den schönen Bericht + Fotos. Darf ich fragen, wie Du den Streamer führst? Bei mir ist der noch nicht auf Interesse gestoßen, obwohl ich mir vorstellen kann, dass bei unseren überfischten Gewässern etwas außer der Reihe eigentlich das Richtige sein sollte.


----------



## Forelle74 (13. April 2022)

crisis schrieb:


> @ Forelle74, Petri und vielen Dank für den schönen Bericht + Fotos. Darf ich fragen, wie Du den Streamer führst? Bei mir ist der noch nicht auf Interesse gestoßen, obwohl ich mir vorstellen kann, dass bei unseren überfischten Gewässern etwas außer der Reihe eigentlich das Richtige sein sollte.


Einfach über Grund hoppeln lassen. 
Oder langsam über Grund führen.
Auch mit stops dazwischen. 
Diese Arten leben überwiegend in Grundnähe.
Kiesiger Untergrund ist Ideal.

Da haben zusätzlich noch 5 Fische drauf reagiert.
Das ist bei uns für 2h schon ne gute QUOTE.

Danke an alle für die Petris und likes.


----------



## Forelle74 (13. April 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Dickes Petri Forelle74   danke für den Bericht und für die tollen Fotos von dieser wunderschönen Strecke


3 hab ich noch.


----------



## Laichzeit (13. April 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Nur mal ne Frage zur Fischbestimmung.. hat jemand ausm verein gefangen... Bafo ohne Punkte oder seeforelle ? Wurde im Fluss gefangen...
> Anhang anzeigen 403806


Seeforelle in einer Nummer kleiner, eine Teichforelle.


----------



## Seele (13. April 2022)

crisis schrieb:


> @ Forelle74, Petri und vielen Dank für den schönen Bericht + Fotos. Darf ich fragen, wie Du den Streamer führst? Bei mir ist der noch nicht auf Interesse gestoßen, obwohl ich mir vorstellen kann, dass bei unseren überfischten Gewässern etwas außer der Reihe eigentlich das Richtige sein sollte.


Es reicht wenn du ihn 90 Grad rüber wirfst und auf deine Seite treiben lässt. Evtl ganz ganz leicht mit Spitze zuppeln. Wenn er auf deiner Seite ist zupfst ihn parallel zum Ufer hoch. Der Streamer mag langsam geführt werden, dann spielt er am besten.

Oder wenn du wirklich so wenig Strömung hast, dann wie Forelle74 sagt einfach über den Grund hoppeln lassen. Ist aber in den meisten Bächen auf Grund des leichten Kopfs nicht möglich.


----------



## Luis2811 (13. April 2022)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Seeforelle in einer Nummer kleiner, eine Teichforelle.


Dann ist meine wohl eine Tümpelforelle der Größe nach.


Luis2811 schrieb:


> Ich weiß es auch nicht genau habe aber auch schon öfter ähnlich gefärbte Fisch gefangen. Bei uns gibt es eigentlich keine See- oder Meerforellen.
> Hier ein Beispiel
> Anhang anzeigen 403809


----------



## Bilch (13. April 2022)

Ist nicht ganz der richtige Thread, aber immerhin, da wir schon über Seeforellen diskutieren ... War heute auf SeFos los. Schon bald hat mich eine 40er (Mindestmaß 50 cm) entschneidert, die ich an der Brustflosse gehakt habe, dann gab es noch eine um die 40 auf den Wichtelwobbler von Fischkopp 1961 und bei diesen zwei ist es auch geblieben, es gab noch zwei Aussteiger, sonns aber nur viele unrealisierte Bisse und Nachvolger - die Fische waren nich wirklich im Beislaune und haben den Köder - wenn überhaupt - nur angefasst ...


----------



## Laichzeit (13. April 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Dann ist meine wohl eine Tümpelforelle der Größe nach.


Damit habe ich gemeint, dass diese Forelle ein Besatzfisch aus einem Fischteich ist


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (13. April 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Nur mal ne Frage zur Fischbestimmung.. hat jemand ausm verein gefangen... Bafo ohne Punkte oder seeforelle ? Wurde im Fluss gefangen...


Sers,
eigentlich wollte ich wegen des Fallenstellers nie mehr auf solche Fragen antworten, aber da immer noch ein bischen gerätselt wird ...

Laichzeit  sagt es genau richtig, es ist ne "Teichforelle". Wie schon öfter erwähnt, erster Blick auf den abgeschrubbten Schwanz dann weiss man schon viel.
Wahrscheinlich während des Winterhochwassers ausgebüxt und die Umstellung aufs Fließgewässer nicht gepackt. Schon stark eingefallene Flanken, vor allem aber die Delle zwischen Kopf und Rückenflosse lässt darauf schließen, das bereits der Muskelabbau eingesetzt hat. Die wäre ziemlich wahrscheinlich verhungert.

P.S. Seeforellen laichen im Spätherbst/frühen Winter und sind deshalb kaum im Frühling in Flüssen zu finden.


----------



## crisis (14. April 2022)

@ Forelle74 und Seele, danke für die Tipps für den Streamer. Ich werde es nochmal wagen  Bei Hanjupp-0815 kann man doch immer wieder dazulernen, gerade bei nicht-0815-Themen. Danke dafür!


----------



## Seele (14. April 2022)

crisis schrieb:


> @ Forelle74 und Seele, danke für die Tipps für den Streamer. Ich werde es nochmal wagen


Keine hektischen Bewegungen. Die kannst mit dem Forellenzopf machen aber beim Koppenstreamer ists wirklich so, dass langsame kontrollierte Bewegungen meistens erfolgreicher sind. Muss gestehen ich weiß nicht warum das so ist, aber das sind MEINE Beobachtungen der letzten Jahre. 

P.S. Ich bin wieder auf dem Dampfer und bald gibt's wieder Fangmeldungen.


----------



## Forelle74 (14. April 2022)

Mit hoppeln hab ich nicht " hektisch"gemeint .
Seele 
Du hattest aber recht das dir in starker Strömung gar nicht runter kommen .
Zumindest nicht so wie ein Jig.

Ich hab immer bisl ein Schnurbogen lassen das er absinken kann.
Dann gehalten und langsam eingeholt. 
Mit bisl zupfen kann man ihm schon ordentlich Leben einhauchen.

Eine Forelle hat ihn auch direkt an der Oberfläche angegriffen. 


Mein bisher bester Bachköder ( an der Strecke).


----------



## Seele (14. April 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Mit hoppeln hab ich nicht " hektisch"gemeint .
> Seele
> Du hattest aber recht das dir in starker Strömung gar nicht runter kommen .
> Zumindest nicht so wie ein Jig.
> ...


War kein Vorwurf, sondern nur ein Tipp. Einfach ganz gelassen mit dem Teil fischen und du holst dir einige Fische ab die sonst nicht gebissen hätten. 
Das mit dem Schnurbogen machst du schon richtig. Das muss jeder selber raus finden wie es an seinem Gewässer am Besten ist. Denn es hängt von so vielen Faktoren ab wie man an diesem einen Platz am Besten fischt. 
Die Bisse an der Oberfläche auch den Koppenstreamer sind der absolute Hit. Das macht einfach nur Spaß. 

Wünsch dir weiter damit viel viel Spaß und lass es uns wissen wenn was geht.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (14. April 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> P.S. Ich bin wieder auf dem Dampfer und bald gibt's wieder Fangmeldungen.


Schön  .
Ich muss noch gut 2 Wochen warten. Macht aber nixn, sehe erst seit ca. 1 Woche wieder Fische, davor Monate lang nix zu sehen weil ein Hochwasser nach dem andern kam.

crisis :  Koppen haben gar keine Schwimmblase, Schmerlen nur eine zurückgebildete, deshalb sind beide schlechte Schwimmer und vermutlich werden sie deshalb so gern von Forellen gefressen. Die Fischlein robben mehr oder weniger über den Grund, und selbst wenn sie aufgescheucht werden schwimmen sie selten weiter als 20, 25 cm. Lieber schmiegen sie sich an den nächsten Stein. Dazu sind sie einzeln unterwegs, das scheint den Bafos auch entgegen zu kommen. Bei uns gibt es bspw. massenhaft Elritzen, die auch von Döbeln, den wenigen Barschen und selbst von Äschen gejagt werden. Aber nicht oder kaum von Bachforellen, die scheinen mit Schwarmfischen überhaupt nicht klar zu kommen. Ich entnehme seit ein paar Jahren nur noch 3-4 Fische pro Saison und kann mich nicht erinnern mal eindeutig Elritzen bei der Magenkontrolle gefunden zu haben.

Deshalb ist die grundnahe, langsame Führung mit Pausen die, die Jungs hier empfehlen schon am besten. Selbst am Grund liegende Koppenstreamer haben bei mir schon Fische gefangen, überwiegend Barsche weil die ihn einsaugen, aber auch eine meiner besten Bachforellen hat den "toten" Köder attackiert. Die wäre eigentlich ein klassischer Nachläufer gewesen. Der Köder war nur noch gut 1m vor mir, als ich das weit aufgerissene Maul dahinter sah, vor Schreck hab ich aufgehört einzukurbeln Der Köder fällt mit einer kleinen Staubwolke auf den Grund, ich glotz dumm, der Fisch glotzt den Köder an, ein minimales Zucken von mir mit der Rutenspitze, was den Köder vllt. 2cm anhob und Bämm, hängt !

Diese Köder beziehen ihren Reiz eigentlich nur aus ihrer Unauffälligkeit und dem Spiel des Kaninchenhaars in der Strömung.  crisis Falls du dir welche bindest oder kaufst, denk an die upsidedown Haken, das ist elementar wichtig um Hänger zu vermeiden. Auch sollte man sich (gewässerabhängig) vorher Gedanken um die Kopfgröße machen, es ist ja eigentlich ein Köder für die Fliegenrute. Die schwersten mir bekannten Köppe haben so 2,5g, also hat das ganze auch Grenzen.

Forelle74 : probier mal den zweiten, da ist der Kopf etwas schwerer. Mit dünnem Fc Vorfach sollte der besser unten bleiben, und immer schön 45 Grad bachaufwärts werfen.

Damits keine Missverständnisse gibt, der Michi und ich haben Köder *getauscht*, ich bin kein Kommerzieller.
Bei mir sind die Dinger seit einigen Jahren die absolute Nr. 1 fürs UL Fischen, eigentlich schon so gut, das man es gar nicht verraten sollte


----------



## Seele (14. April 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Deshalb ist die grundnahe, langsame Führung mit Pausen die, die Jungs hier empfehlen schon am besten. Selbst am Grund liegende Koppenstreamer haben bei mir schon Fische gefangen, überwiegend Barsche weil die ihn einsaugen, aber auch eine meiner besten Bachforellen hat den "toten" Köder attackiert. Die wäre eigentlich ein klassischer Nachläufer gewesen. Der Köder war nur noch gut 1m vor mir, als ich das weit aufgerissene Maul dahinter sah, vor Schreck hab ich aufgehört einzukurbeln Der Köder fällt mit einer kleinen Staubwolke auf den Grund, ich glotz dumm, der Fisch glotzt den Köder an, ein minimales Zucken von mir mit der Rutenspitze, was den Köder vllt. 2cm anhob und Bämm, hängt



Genau das habe ich beim Forellenzopf auch schon feststellen können. Atemberaubendes Schauspiel. 

Alles gut Hanjupp-0815 das ist doch das schöne, dass man hier Köder austauscht. Auf Facebook findest sowas selten...


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. April 2022)

Für richtig tiefe Löcher (z. B. stark ausgespülte 90°-Bachkurven mit 2,50 m+) voller Schwemmholz etc. nehme ich gerne kleine dunkle Skirted Jigs mit Weedguard (diesen ggf. etwas "entschärfen", damit er nicht allzu hart ist, aber trotzdem noch Hänger vermeidet).

Daran einen schlanken Trailer (z. B. dunkler Twister) und dann so fischen, wie hier weiter oben von den Kollegen mit dem Streamer beschrieben.

Gibt durch den Weedguard zwar schon mal Fehlbisse, aber: Damit kann man dann maximal tief Stellen auskratzen, die ansonsten praktisch zu 100 % in Köderverlust resultieren. Der Anschlag muss halt relativ hart kommen, dann geht das schon.

Habe da Modelle bis 10 g aus dem Barsch-Bereich, das passt an meinem Bach prima. Jeweils silent ohne Extra-Rasseln.


----------



## Verstrahlt (14. April 2022)

Steht schon fest wann wieder alle Farben bei den Koppenstreamen bei dir zu bekommen sind  Seele ?
Wollte letzte Saison schon welche bestellen aber habs iwie vergessen und wenn ich hier so lese brauch man die anscheinend


----------



## Seele (14. April 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Steht schon fest wann wieder alle Farben bei den Koppenstreamen bei dir zu bekommen sind  Seele ?
> Wollte letzte Saison schon welche bestellen aber habs iwie vergessen und wenn ich hier so lese brauch man die anscheinend


Nicht hier. Das ist ein Fangthread. 
Morgen per PN


----------



## Seele (14. April 2022)

Wünsche einen guten Start ins lange Wochenende


----------



## Bilch (14. April 2022)

Hey, dickes Petri Seele


----------



## Forelle74 (15. April 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Wünsche einen guten Start ins lange Wochenende
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 403966


Ein dickes Petri zum tollen Fisch.


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. April 2022)

Heute habe ich vier kleine Nachwuchs-Bafos (geschätzt irgendwo zwischen 15 und 20 cm) mit der Spinne gefangen - teils noch mit Jugendstreifen, wunderschön gefärbt und alle topfit.

Zudem gab es noch diverse Fehlbisse - vom Anrucken her vermutlich auch so kleine Forellen, die scheinen grade kollektiv Gas zu geben.

Hat mich sehr gefreut, die Selbstvermehrung funzt bei uns also auch weiterhin. Vor ein paar Tagen hatte ich auch eine davon, einem Kollegen gingen ebenfalls mehrere ran.

Bilder gibt's keine, da ich solche Fischlis nicht knipse und sofort wieder freilasse. Ging dank EH mit angedrückten Widerhaken wieder ratzfatz (bis auf einen Fall auch ohne Anfassen bzw. Zange).

War echt wieder herrlich da draußen am Frühlings-Naturbach mit den ganzen Vögeln usw. IMO eine der erbaulichsten Angel-Arten, so mitten im Gebüsch-Tunnel.


----------



## Verstrahlt (15. April 2022)

War heute auch mal am Wasser 
2 kleine... knapp unter 30cm konnte ich Keschern
paar richtig große die sich aber alle wie Schlaftabletten bewegt haben drehten alle kurz vorm zupacken ab. Wasser is noch ziemlich kalt hier, so um die 6°
Hoffe das das noch besser wird wenn das Wasser etwas wärmer wird und der Wasserstand etwas sinkt.
Bilder von Fischen gibts wenn ich welche zum Essen fange, mir is das zu aufwendig beim abhaken von untermaßigen das Handy raus zu holen.
Habt ihr eigentlich ne Bodycam am laufen um so schöne Bilder zu machen oder keine Angst das das Handy im Wasser landet  `?


----------



## Forelle74 (16. April 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich ne Bodycam am laufen um so schöne Bilder zu machen oder keine Angst das das Handy im Wasser landet  `?


Hallo 
Ich hab ein ganz rudimentäres China Produkt. 
Das ist einfach ne Hülle die Wasserdicht ist.
Da kommt das Handy rein.
Das funktioniert wunderbar und man fotografiert da durch.









						Für alle Handys | Wasserdichte Universalhülle | BEACH BAG
					

Mit dem transparenten Schutz-Case sind alle Funktionen vom Smartphone einfach zu bedienen. Durch das klare Fenster kann man scharfe Unterwasser-Fotos schießen.




					www.hulle24.de
				




Das ist vieleicht auch was für andere Watfischer.
Wenn ich mit dem Junjor Bade am Weiher ist die auch mit dabei. 
So kann ich fotografieren ohne das was schief läuft.


----------



## Seele (16. April 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich ne Bodycam am laufen um so schöne Bilder zu machen oder keine Angst das das Handy im Wasser landet  `?


Ich hab da keine Angst. Ist erst zwei Mal passiert und die waren wasserdicht. Wenn ich nenn Fisch zurück setzen muss, zack zack ein Foto und wieder rein damit. Das wichtigste ist das Wohl des Fischs, nicht das Foto.


----------



## Bilch (16. April 2022)

Kann auch nur ein Bild vom Gewässer posten, kein Fisch, kein Biss, nur zwei Köder durch Hänger verloren


----------



## Seele (16. April 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Kann auch nur ein Bild vom Gewässer posten, kein Fisch, kein Biss, nur zwei Köder durch Hänger verloren
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 404142



Was los mit dir Hubert?  
Aber ich glaube bei dir ist das Wasser noch recht kalt. Das große fressen kommt erst noch. 
Bei mir ist es voll im Gange. Läuft gut


----------



## Bilch (16. April 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Was los mit dir Hubert?
> Aber ich glaube bei dir ist das Wasser noch recht kalt. Das große fressen kommt erst noch.
> Bei mir ist es voll im Gange. Läuft gut


Das Problem ist, dass noch vor einer Woche der Wasserpegel total niedrig war, dann hatten wir aber paar Tage Regen und jetzt haben wir Hochwasser.


----------



## Seele (16. April 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass noch vor einer Woche der Wasserpegel total niedrig war, dann hatten wir aber paar Tage Regen und jetzt haben wir Hochwasser.


Eigentlich im Frühjahr perfekt, wenn nicht zu hoch


----------



## Verstrahlt (16. April 2022)

Gibts eigentlich so ne magische Wassertemperatur ab wann die Bafo`s richtig loslegen?  
Heute Morgen hatte ich hier 7° und es ging kaum was.
Hab dann zur Talsperre gewechselt und da auch voll abgeschneidert


----------



## Seele (16. April 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich so ne magische Wassertemperatur ab wann die Bafo`s richtig loslegen?
> Heute Morgen hatte ich hier 7° und es ging kaum was.
> Hab dann zur Talsperre gewechselt und da auch voll abgeschneidert


Die gibt's meiner Meinung nach nicht. Bei mir schwankt das Wasser zum Beispiel pro Nacht/Tag um 5 Grad. Sollte jetzt Mal ein nicht sonniger Tag sein, bleibt die Temperatur über Tag ähnlich kalt wie in der Nacht. Das ist aber an anderen Gewässern ganz anders.


----------



## Bilch (16. April 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Eigentlich im Frühjahr perfekt, wenn nicht zu hoch


Stimmt, ist aber momentan etwas zu hoch


----------



## Steff-Peff (16. April 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Kann auch nur ein Bild vom Gewässer posten, kein Fisch, kein Biss, nur zwei Köder durch Hänger verloren
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 404142


Das Gewässer sieht top aus !


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (17. April 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich so ne magische Wassertemperatur ab wann die Bafo`s richtig loslegen?
> Heute Morgen hatte ich hier 7° und es ging kaum was.
> Hab dann zur Talsperre gewechselt und da auch voll abgeschneidert


Das Problem ist die Instabilität in Mitteldeutschland bis in den Norden. Wenn mal 1 Woche die Sonne scheinen würde, sähe es schon anders aus. Das Leben in den Bächen (Plankton,Insekten) muß erstmal in Schwung kommen, dann sind 2,3 kalte Nächte auch nicht mehr so schlimm. Ideal ist, wenn man vorher mal kucken geht ob Leben im Gewässer ist. Das ist halt nicht jedem möglich, wenn man weit fahren muss.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. April 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich so ne magische Wassertemperatur ab wann die Bafo`s richtig loslegen?
> Heute Morgen hatte ich hier 7° und es ging kaum was.
> Hab dann zur Talsperre gewechselt und da auch voll abgeschneidert


Hallo,

kann, je nach Gewässer unterschiedlich sein. Ich befischte lange ein wirklich gutes Gewässer in Österreich (war einst ein richtiges Spitzengewässer), wenn da ein kaltes Frühjahr war (Saisonstart war da ab Mai) und die Wassertemperatur so um die 6 Grad hatte, war es sehr mau. Da konnte man froh sein, wenn man da am Tag mal 3/4 Forellen fing. War es ein mildes Frühjahr und das Wasser hatte da schon 8 Gad oder gar mehr, dann waren da 20 Forellen kein Problem.
10 Grad waren noch besser, die hatte es aber Anfang Mai dort nie und ab 12 Grad ließ die Beisslust wieder nach.
Bei uns ist es ähnlich, bis so 6 Grad tut sich nicht viel.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Seele (18. April 2022)

Osterhase war da und hat ein dickes Ei gelegt.
Round about 2 Kilo. Zeckenfett gefressen, aber sie war halt einmal unvorsichtig


----------



## Steff-Peff (18. April 2022)

Hi Seele, 

fettes Petri, tolle Trutte !

Bei uns sind die Fische mit ü30 noch sehr schmal.

Cheers
Steff


----------



## Seele (18. April 2022)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hi Seele,
> 
> fettes Petri, tolle Trutte !
> 
> ...


Nur die die im Gumpen stehen und von den Sägern den ganzen Winter aufgeschreckt wurden. Alle Anderen unter Wurzeln oder Bäumen sind bereits richtig fett.


----------



## ado (18. April 2022)

Geiler Fisch Seele dickes Petri!!! 

Da dagegen schaut meine 40er von vorhin aus wie n Spargel


----------



## Seele (18. April 2022)

Danke ado
Der Spargel hat aber eine sehr sehr schöne Farbe/Marmorierung.


----------



## ado (18. April 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Danke ado
> Der Spargel hat aber eine sehr sehr schöne Farbe/Marmorierung.


Ja durchaus war eine sehr schöne


----------



## Jason (18. April 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Osterhase war da und hat ein dickes Ei gelegt.
> Round about 2 Kilo. Zeckenfett gefressen, aber sie war halt einmal unvorsichtig
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 404278


Petri zur Prachtforelle. Bei uns geht es am kommenden Sonntag los. Mal schauen, ob ich nachlegen kann. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Verstrahlt (18. April 2022)

Auch von mir dickes Petri zu den schönen Fängen


----------



## ado (21. April 2022)

Eine meiner größten Bachforellen . Eine meiner schönsten Bachforellen .
Aber leider auch die Bachforelle, die am denkbar ungünstigsten an einen kleinen Gummifisch hing. Leider war die große nicht überlebensfähig  was mich immernoch sehr betroffen und traurig macht. Auch wenn die Filets denen eines Lachses von der Farbe in nix nach standen.


----------



## Bilch (21. April 2022)

Dickes Petri zur wunderschönen Forelle ado 

Aber ganz ehrlich, wenn es Dich traurig macht, dass ein gefangener Fisch nicht überlebt, dann wäre es doch besser überhaupt nicht zu angeln.


----------



## ado (21. April 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Dickes Petri zur wunderschönen Forelle ado
> 
> Aber ganz ehrlich, wenn es Dich traurig macht, dass ein gefangener Fisch nicht überlebt, dann wäre es besser überhaupt nicht zu angeln.


Hey Bilch, 

Ich finde es darf einen durchaus betroffen machen und ich hätte mich gefreut den Fisch wieder abtauchen zu sehen. Immerhin ist es für das Gewässer schon ein Ausnahmefisch. 
War auch etwas überspitzt geschrieben aber es ist trotzdem schade um den Fisch. Da waren mir zwei Satzis einfach lieber gewesen für die Pfanne.
Ich weiß schon auch durchaus was ich tun und was die Konsequenz ist


----------



## Lajos1 (22. April 2022)

Hallo,

solches lässt sich fast gänzlich vermeiden, wenn man mit der Fliege fischt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## trawar (22. April 2022)

ado schrieb:


> Leider war die große nicht überlebensfähig  was mich immernoch sehr betroffen und traurig macht.


Petri, ich fühle mit dir


----------



## Steff-Peff (22. April 2022)

ado schrieb:


> Eine meiner größten Bachforellen . Eine meiner schönsten Bachforellen .
> Aber leider auch die Bachforelle, die am denkbar ungünstigsten an einen kleinen Gummifisch hing. Leider war die große nicht überlebensfähig  was mich immernoch sehr betroffen und traurig macht. Auch wenn die Filets denen eines Lachses von der Farbe in nix nach standen.


Toller Fisch ! Fettes Petri


----------



## ado (22. April 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> solches lässt sich fast gänzlich vermeiden, wenn man mit der Fliege fischt.
> 
> ...


Hallo Lajos, 
Ich weiß, allerdings nutze ich auch gerne Mal die Spinnrute vor allem wenn ich Forellen zum Essen haben möchte.
Allerdings haben auch da meine Spinnköder zu 90% angedrückte Wiederhaken. Aber auch da kommt es (obwohl es ein Einzelhaken war) Mal zu Verlusten.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. April 2022)

ado schrieb:


> Hallo Lajos,
> Ich weiß, allerdings nutze ich auch gerne Mal die Spinnrute vor allem wenn ich Forellen zum Essen haben möchte.
> Allerdings haben auch da meine Spinnköder zu 90% angedrückte Wiederhaken. Aber auch da kommt es (obwohl es ein Einzelhaken war) Mal zu Verlusten.


Hallo,

ist schon klar. Selbst beim Fliegenfischen kann es, wenn auch selten, mal vorkommen, dass der Fisch stärker verletzt wird. Hinzu kommt halt, dass die Forellen auch sehr empfindlich sind.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (23. April 2022)

Wen die Sonne vom blauen Himmel strahlt, wo hat die Bachforellenpirsch  in einem kleinen, aber trüben Fluß (nicht tief) am meisten Aussicht auf Erfolg, an Treibhholzansammlungen oder in schattigen Gewässerabschnitten?


----------



## Seele (23. April 2022)

Totholz ist immer gut, wenn es da dann noch etwas tiefer ist, perfekt. Hot Spot.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (23. April 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Wen die Sonne vom blauen Himmel strahlt, wo hat die Bachforellenpirsch  in einem kleinen, aber trüben Fluß (nicht tief) am meisten Aussicht auf Erfolg, an Treibhholzansammlungen oder in schattigen Gewässerabschnitten?


Gut wäre Totholz *und* Schatten. Falls du zwischen beiden wählen musst, dann ganz klar die schattigen und tiefsten Plätze (Kehrwasser, tiefe Rinnen, die Löcher hinter großen Steinen). In die sonnenbeschienen Bereiche werden nur die kleineren verdrängt und müssen dort mit Döbel und Co. konkurrieren.


----------



## Luis2811 (23. April 2022)

Heute war ich mal wieder an unserem Bach mit der Pose und Wurm unterwegs und wollte es zum ersten mal mit Kreishaken versuchen.
Direkt an der ersten Stelle gab es die erste kleine Bachforelle. An den nächsten Stellen folgten dann ein Rotauge und mehrere Gründlinge. Auf dem Rückweg ging es noch mal zu der Stelle wo die erste Forelle Gebissen hat und es biss die zweite und letzte Forelle.
Mit den neuen Haken bin ich soweit zufrieden und die Fische konnten gut gelöst werden.

Gruß Luis


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (24. April 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Heute war ich mal wieder an unserem Bach mit der Pose und Wurm unterwegs und wollte es zum ersten mal mit Kreishaken versuchen.
> Direkt an der ersten Stelle gab es die erste kleine Bachforelle. An den nächsten Stellen folgten dann ein Rotauge und mehrere Gründlinge. Auf dem Rückweg ging es noch mal zu der Stelle wo die erste Forelle Gebissen hat und es biss die zweite und letzte Forelle.
> Mit den neuen Haken bin ich soweit zufrieden und die Fische konnten gut gelöst werden.
> 
> ...



Hallo Luis, ein fettes Petri zu deinen schönen Forellen! Die Gründlinge sollten auch gute Köfis auf Trutten sein, auf Grund gelegt, bin ich sicher das du dann nur größere Fische fängst!


----------



## Luis2811 (25. April 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Hallo Luis, ein fettes Petri zu deinen schönen Forellen! Die Gründlinge sollten auch gute Köfis auf Trutten sein, auf Grund gelegt, bin ich sicher das du dann nur größere Fische fängst!



Wollte das schon länger mal wieder probieren mit Köfi auf Forelle. Habe damit vor 4 Jahren meinen PB von 58cm auf ein kleines Rotauge gefangen. Wenn es erfolgreich ist werd ich dann hier auch berichten.




Gruß Luis


----------



## Luis2811 (30. April 2022)

War heute noch Mal am Bach da es die letzte Zeit so gut lief.
Es ging mit der Spinnrute ans Wasser und gab insgesamt 3 schöne Bafo's auf selbstgebaute Wobbler.














Leider ist ein große (geschätzt 50+) noch kurz vorm Rand abgedreht und hat nicht gebissen. Aber die ist ja auch nicht umsonst so groß geworden. Die wird demnächst aber noch mal besucht, vielleicht beisst sie ja dann.

Und hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Bach
Gruß Luis


----------



## Bilch (30. April 2022)

Dickes Petri Luis2811!

Tolle Wobbler    Mit blau bin ich nie erfolgreich gewesen, keine Ahnung warum ...

Ich war am Mittwoch Forellenangeln, eine große ausgestiegen, zwei kleine schwimmen wieder und eine andere große hat so wie Deine lieber abgedreht  

Morgen gehe ich wieder hierher.




Letztes Wochenende war ich Schneider, ist ein verdammt schweres Gewässer, aber ab und zu bekommt man eine wirklich große ...

Und am Dienstag muss ich mein Auto zum Service fahren und habe entdeckt, dass es dort in der Nähe ein schönes Bächlein gibt. Neue Gewässer sind immer toll


----------



## Seele (1. Mai 2022)

Hoppala, zwar keine Bafo, aber ich denke nen kurzen Blick kann man schon mal drauf werfen


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (1. Mai 2022)

Servus,
heute Saisonauftakt und der war sehr ernüchternd .  Hab mich völlig verkalkuliert weil ich nicht überhaupt nicht auf der Rechnung hatte, das das Wasser im unbegradigten Nebenbach viel langsamer abfließt als im Hauptgewässer (welches nach dem Regen schon wieder klar ist).
 Es war sehr trüb, mit dem Koppenstreamer keine Chance, nicht mal einen Biss gab es. Hab dann einen Spinnwobbler von Rapala dran gehängt um mit dem zusätzlichen Spinnerblatt Aufmerksamkeit zu erzeugen. Am Ende waren es zwar 5 oder 6 Stk, aber die kamen kaum mal an die 30 cm ran. Der abgelichtete Fisch war schon so ziemlich der Beste, hab nach dem dann auch Schluß gemacht. Wieder mal was gelernt heute


----------



## Seele (1. Mai 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Servus,
> heute Saisonauftakt und der war sehr ernüchternd .  Hab mich völlig verkalkuliert weil ich nicht überhaupt nicht auf der Rechnung hatte, das das Wasser im unbegradigten Nebenbach viel langsamer abfließt als im Hauptgewässer (welches nach dem Regen schon wieder klar ist).
> Es war sehr trüb, mit dem Koppenstreamer keine Chance, nicht mal einen Biss gab es. Hab dann einen Spinnwobbler von Rapala dran gehängt um mit dem zusätzlichen Spinnerblatt Aufmerksamkeit zu erzeugen. Am Ende waren es zwar 5 oder 6 Stk, aber die kamen kaum mal an die 30 cm ran. Der abgelichtete Fisch war schon so ziemlich der Beste, hab nach dem dann auch Schluß gemacht. Wieder mal was gelernt heute



Das Wasser sieht aber doch eigentlich mega aus. Ich wär mal froh um etwas Trübung. Hatte ich seit Wochen oder gar Monaten nicht mehr. 
Schon ziemlich reizvoll dein Bächlein. Wunderbar unterspülte Bäume, da stehen sicher gute Fisch drin.


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. Mai 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Servus,
> heute Saisonauftakt und der war sehr ernüchternd .  Hab mich völlig verkalkuliert weil ich nicht überhaupt nicht auf der Rechnung hatte, das das Wasser im unbegradigten Nebenbach viel langsamer abfließt als im Hauptgewässer (welches nach dem Regen schon wieder klar ist).
> Es war sehr trüb, mit dem Koppenstreamer keine Chance, nicht mal einen Biss gab es. Hab dann einen Spinnwobbler von Rapala dran gehängt um mit dem zusätzlichen Spinnerblatt Aufmerksamkeit zu erzeugen. Am Ende waren es zwar 5 oder 6 Stk, aber die kamen kaum mal an die 30 cm ran. Der abgelichtete Fisch war schon so ziemlich der Beste, hab nach dem dann auch Schluß gemacht. Wieder mal was gelernt heute


Hallo Hannjupp,
Petri, ist ein schöngezeichneter Fisch !
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. Mai 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Hoppala, zwar keine Bafo, aber ich denke nen kurzen Blick kann man schon mal drauf werfen
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405453


Toll


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (1. Mai 2022)

Zum 1. Mai konnte ich eine Bachforelle mit 40 Zentimetern und 700 Gramm landen. Es war ein verrückter Tag. Haufenweise Bisse, aber kaum ein Fisch hing länger als 10 Sekunden am Haken. Einen Gummifisch habe ich auch noch mit samt Fisch verloren. Vermutlich war es ein Hecht, der die Schnur an meiner leichten Forellenrute gekappt hat.


----------



## Bilch (2. Mai 2022)

Toller Bach Hanjupp-0815! Und Petri zum Fisch   

Auch Euch Petri Seele und Wertachfischer_KF!

Wertachfischer_KF, wieder eine Forelle, die an eine Seeforelle erinnert.


----------



## fishhawk (2. Mai 2022)

Hallo,


Bilch schrieb:


> wieder eine Forelle, die an eine Seeforelle erinnert.


Oder auch an eine Bachforelle vom atlantischen Stamm.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (2. Mai 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Oder auch an eine Bachforelle vom atlantischen Stamm.


Ich weiß nur, dass vor einigen Wochen besetzt wurde. Die meisten Forellen kommen aus eigener Aufzucht. Unser Verein unterhält mehrere Bäche, in denen wir die Brut aufziehen. Tatsächlich fängt man an unseren Gewässern häufig Bachforellen, die kaum oder sogar keine roten Punkte haben.


----------



## Seele (2. Mai 2022)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur, dass vor einigen Wochen besetzt wurde. Die meisten Forellen kommen aus eigener Aufzucht. Unser Verein unterhält mehrere Bäche, in denen wir die Brut aufziehen. Tatsächlich fängt man an unseren Gewässern häufig Bachforellen, die kaum oder sogar keine roten Punkte haben.



Das ist dann in der Regel nicht der donaustämmige Stamm. Komisch eigentlich, da in der Region schon geschaut wird, dass einheimische Arten/Stämme besetzt werden. 
Meine Vermutung ist aber, dass es eine Kreuzung sein wird, bei der die roten Punkte ausgeblieben sind.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (2. Mai 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Das Wasser sieht aber doch eigentlich mega aus. Ich wär mal froh um etwas Trübung. Hatte ich seit Wochen oder gar Monaten nicht mehr.
> Schon ziemlich reizvoll dein Bächlein. Wunderbar unterspülte Bäume, da stehen sicher gute Fisch drin.


Das ist der "Winzigbach", nur mit locker der doppelten Wassermenge wie üblich .
Gute Fische ? naja, alles über 30 muß man da schon als "gut" ansehen und die meisten sind ähnlich unter ernährt wie die auf dem Pic. Kommt vom Sandeintrag, am linken Ufer kann man trotz Trübung eine der Sandbänke erahnen.


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Mai 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Oder auch an eine Bachforelle vom atlantischen Stamm.


Hallo,

oder eine "Kärntner Laxn"? Die treffe ich ab und zu in österreichischen Gewässern (nicht in Kärnten, dort habe ich noch nicht gefischt) an.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Seele (2. Mai 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Das ist der "Winzigbach", nur mit locker der doppelten Wassermenge wie üblich .
> Gute Fische ? naja, alles über 30 muß man da schon als "gut" ansehen und die meisten sind ähnlich unter ernährt wie die auf dem Pic. Kommt vom Sandeintrag, am linken Ufer kann man trotz Trübung eine der Sandbänke erahnen.


Ja dann ists Kacke, aber sonst würde das Wasser jetzt schon gut aussehen und der Bach an sich. Wenn's halt nur ne Momentaufnahme ist, dann ists schlecht.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (2. Mai 2022)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur, dass vor einigen Wochen besetzt wurde. Die meisten Forellen kommen aus eigener Aufzucht. Unser Verein unterhält mehrere Bäche, in denen wir die Brut aufziehen. Tatsächlich fängt man an unseren Gewässern häufig Bachforellen, die kaum oder sogar keine roten Punkte haben.


Punkte oder Grundfärbung sind heutzutage Schall und Rauch. Es wird schon zu lange verschiedenstes Zuchtmaterial verwendet. Dazu kommt die Anpassung an den meist hellen Kiesgrund im Voralpen- und Alpengebiet. Ich gugg lieber auf die Flossen, den Schwanz und den Kopf, das "zwischendrin" kann sehr variieren. Die hat makellose Flossen, das zeugt in jedem Fall schon mal von einer guten Aufzucht. Mich hat eher der ungewöhnlich kleine Kopf (im Verhältnis zum Körper) erstaunt.


----------



## fishhawk (2. Mai 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> oder eine "Kärntner Laxn"?


Wie Hanjupp schon geschrieben hat, kann man mittlerweile wohl nichts wirklich ausschließen.

Die Forellen in unserem Gewässer sehen eigentlich alle klassisch danubisch aus.   Auch bis hin in wirklich kapitale Größen  schön braungelb und deutlich rot gepunktet. Unser Besatz und auch die Eier für die Brutboxen kommen ausschließlich von einem Züchter/Familienbetrieb weiter stromauf, der auch versichert nur Zuchtfische aus dem betreffende System zu verwenden.

Trotzdem wurden vereinzelt auch schon solche Fische wie auf dem Bild von Wertachfischer gefangen, die ja komplett aus dem Rahmen fallen. 
Auch schon welche deutlich über 60cm.

Was über Ober - und Unterlieger so ins Gewässer gelangt, wissen wir natürlich nicht  genau.

Tauchen  auch immer wieder mal ReBos auf, obwohl die dort gar nicht besetzt werden dürfen.


----------



## Forelle74 (2. Mai 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wie Hanjupp schon geschrieben hat, kann man mittlerweile wohl nichts wirklich ausschließen.
> 
> ...


Hallo
Das ist bei uns auch ähnlich.
Wenn man die Pachtstrecke in der Mitte eines Baches hat kann man das gar nicht verhindern.
Unsere Bachforellen wurden auch aus Zuchtbetrieben erworben die aus regionalen Stämmen sind( sein sollen).
Dennoch kommen oft andere Kammeraden rein die wir gar nicht so gerne drin hätten.

Letztes Jahr hat einer ne 60ger Seeforelle gefangen,zumindest sah sie so ähnlich aus.

Auch Regenbogen kommen öfters in Portionsgrößen an.
Nen Lederkarpfen hat auch einer im reinem Forellen Bach gefangen.

Und Bachforellen die ne komplett andere Färbung haben wie unsere .

Heuer hab ich ein Eck entdeckt in  dem ein Haufen kleiner Bafos rumschwammen.
So von ca. 5-10 cm.
Aber nicht nur paar wie früher,wirklich teilweise kleine Schwärme .
So alle paar Zentimeter Stand eine.
Bin dann gleich woanders hin.

Da wir da wirklich keine sömmerlinge oä. Setzten wirds Nachwuchs sein  .

Das freut mich besonders ,
Vor allem weil ich in dem Bach heuer auch ein paar makellose "wilde" Schönheiten gefangen habe.
So knapp u30 und gut genährt.

Grüße Michi


----------



## Laichzeit (3. Mai 2022)

Der Begriff "danubisch" ist etwas unpräzise und irreführend. Alle einheimischen Forellen des Donaueinzugsgebiets sind danubisch. Aber die Donau wurde nach der Eiszeit mehrfach von Forellen besiedelt. Die obere Donau und die nördlichen Donauzubringer sind hauptsächlich vom Rheinsystem aus besiedelt und damit nahe mit den Atlantischen Forellen verwandt. In den oberen Gewässerregionen der nördlichen bayerischen und Österreicher Alpen und allen südlichen Donauzuflüssen, sowie weiter im Osten stammen die danubischen Forellen von der Schwarzmeer-Linie ab, Salmo trutta labrax.


----------



## Verstrahlt (3. Mai 2022)

Hallo,
ich war gestern nochmal unterwegs und hab nur kleinzeug gefangen bis 15cm... Bissfrequenz war unglaublich aber halt nur kleine... Gestartet hab ich mit nem 3cm wobbler und nach 5-6 mini's dachte ich mir nacha vllt bringt ein größerer Köder größere Fische ... Aber naja hat leider nicht so funktioniert ...7.5cm Wobbler brachte dann die erste "größere" auch untermaßig...
Werd nachher Mal an den Vereinsweiher gehen und gucken ob ich 1-2 Besatzfische für die Pfanne bekomme


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (3. Mai 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Heuer hab ich ein Eck entdeckt in  dem ein Haufen kleiner Bafos rumschwammen.
> So von ca. 5-10 cm.
> Aber nicht nur paar wie früher,wirklich teilweise kleine Schwärme .
> So alle paar Zentimeter Stand eine.


Das kann eigentlich nur direkt nach einem Besatz der Fall sein. Bafos sind Einzelgänger, Kannibalen und tolerieren sich in ähnlicher Größe überhaupt nicht. Deren ganzes Leben dreht sich eigentlich darum, sich den bestmöglichen Einstand zu erkämpfen. Evtl. hast du Elritzen gesehen, die leben in kleinen Trupps, Richtung Laichzeit dann auch in großen Schwärmen und sind kleinen Bafos nicht unähnlich.

Hätte ich nicht spasshalber das Fliegenfischen angefangen, wären auch heute noch 9 von 10 gefangenen Fischen Bafos und der zehnte ein Döbel. Die versch. Weissfische, Gründling oder Elritze wären mir gänzlich unbekannt geblieben. Trotzdem, man kann von Beobachtung oder Fängen unmöglich die komplette Palette eines durchgängigen Fließgewässers ergründen. Hätte ich z.B. vor ein paar Jahren nicht 2 illegale Reusen gefunden, wüssten weder ich, noch sonstwer im Verein vom Vorkommen der Bachschmerle. Die wurden nämlich nicht mal bei einer Elektrofischerei vor Jahren fest gestellt. Vermutlich kommen die ähnlich wie vereinzelte Barsche und Karpfen im Sommer von unten und verschwinden über den Winter auch wieder.
Wir wollen alle die Durchgängigkeit der Fließgewässer, manchmal zahlt man aber auch einen (kleinen) Preis dafür, denn Barsche oder Rotaugen will man natürlich nicht unbedingt in Salmonidengewässern haben.


----------



## Bilch (3. Mai 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Morgen gehe ich wieder hierher.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405347
> 
> ...




Am Sonntag bin ich wie geplant zum Fluß gefahren, aber ohne Fischkontakt geblieben, nach einer Stunde fing es zu regnen an, eine weitere Stunde habe ich noch ausgehalten, dann bin ich aber nass bis zu den Zehen wieder zum Auto gegangen 


Und heute konnte ich tatsächlich den kleinen Bach erforschen.

Bilder sagen aber mehr als Worte ...







Konnte nur paar kleine um die 25 fangen.




Unter diesem Baum hat eine ca. 40er Forelle den Spinner genommen, hat sich aber sofort wieder verabschiedet - dabei ist der Spinner in die Äste geflogen


----------



## Luis2811 (3. Mai 2022)

Petri an alle die auch noch erfolgreich waren.
Ich war heute auch noch Mal 3 Stunde nach der Arbeit am Bach, dieses Mal aber an einer anderen Strecke weiter flussaufwärts.
Auf die zuvor so erfolgreichen Wobbler die ich zuerst fischte gab es heute nicht eine Biss. Habe dann auf Gummiwurm am Offsethaken gewechselt was heute der Top Köder wurde. Insgesamt 4 der 5 Forellen vielen darauf herein und es gab auch noch einen kleiner Barsch.
Noch 4 weitere Forellen stiegen im drill aus vielleicht wegen des Offsethakens.














Die 5 Forelle Biss dann noch auf einen kleinen Jigspinner. Hier noch mal ein Bild vom Bach.
Gruß Luis


----------



## Bilch (4. Mai 2022)

Dickes Petri Luis2811, schöner Bach


----------



## trawar (4. Mai 2022)

Petri allen Fängern.

Was habt ihr für geile Gewässer, wenn ich bei uns die Rur rund um Heinsberg sehe kriege ich das kotzen.
Total begradigt und zu einem klassischen Kanal umgebaut, echt Nervig.


----------



## Verstrahlt (5. Mai 2022)

Find ich immer wieder toll andere Gewässer zu sehen   Vorgestern war im am Vereinsweiher mit dem Ziel eben was fürs Abendbrot zu fangen, was auch wunderbar geklappt hat. Bei einem hab ich's geschafft nen Foto zu machen  werde heute Abend wieder losgehen und gucken was an der Eder so geht.


----------



## Bilch (5. Mai 2022)

Petri Verstrahlt, sehr schöner Weiher, scheint nicht gerade das leichteste Gewässer zu sein


----------



## Bilch (8. Mai 2022)

Heute habe ich paar tolle Stunden am Wasser verbracht, zum ersten mal heuer, dass die Fische wirklich aktiv waren, sind überall nach Fliegen gestiegen, hatte auch viele Bisse, viele blieben jedoch unrealisiert, es gab paar Kleine, zwei kampfstarke Rainies haben sich im Luftkampf verabschiedet, eine war gut über 50 und eine für das Abendessen konnte ich schon am Anfang mit einem Tassie überlisten


----------



## Jason (8. Mai 2022)

Dann probiere ich es auch mal. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Die erste Forelle des Jahres lässt noch auf sich warten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (8. Mai 2022)

3 mal den Swim gewechselt und bisher eine beim randrillen verloren. Ob auf Grund oder mit der Pose entpuppt sich das hier als eine zähe Angelegenheit. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (8. Mai 2022)

Bilch , warum lachst du? Ich finde das tragisch.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bilch (8. Mai 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Bilch , warum lachst du? Ich finde das tragisch.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Weil ich - als ich Deinen Beitrag las - beim Döbelansitz war und konnte die ganze Zeit nur auf die Pose starren


----------



## Verstrahlt (12. Mai 2022)

Ich war heute bei 25°c an der schönen Eder.  Insekten ohne Ende.. ... Fische zu hauf....  und ich fang nur Kleinzeug... Keiner größer als 20cm , dazu gab's noch "Mini Döbel". Ich hab keine Ahnung was ich zur Zeit falsch mache... Köder war vollkommen egal gab auf alles Bisse. Hab letztes Wochenende 
noch paar Köder auf neue Einzelhaken umgerüstet und die Haken sind unglaublich solltet ihr euch Mal angucken.  Decoy AH-3 Area Hook Typ III. <<<< Habe noch nie so scharfe und gleichzeitig stabile Haken gehabt.


----------



## Seele (12. Mai 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Ich war heute bei 25°c an der schönen Eder.  Insekten ohne Ende.. ... Fische zu hauf....  und ich fang nur Kleinzeug... Keiner größer als 20cm , dazu gab's noch "Mini Döbel". Ich hab keine Ahnung was ich zur Zeit falsch mache... Köder war vollkommen egal gab auf alles Bisse. Hab letztes Wochenende
> noch paar Köder auf neue Einzelhaken umgerüstet und die Haken sind unglaublich solltet ihr euch Mal angucken.  Decoy AH-3 Area Hook Typ III. <<<< Habe noch nie so scharfe und gleichzeitig stabile Haken gehabt.


Was für Stellen fischt du denn gerade bei was für einem Wasserstand?


----------



## Verstrahlt (12. Mai 2022)

Fische überall.... waren ~2km Strecke. An den flachen Stellen 10-15cm ist schon extrem viel Kraut und ich kann nur die Lücken befischen. Die Gumpen sind so bis max 1m tief da ist kein Kraut und kaum Fisch. Im Flachwasser gabs echt viele bisse zwischen dem Kraut aber wie gesagt nur Kleinzeug. Paar Km weiter oben war ich letzte Woche da auch das gleiche Spiel... Fische bis max 20cm.... Fluss läuft durch Wiesen ohne viel Bewuchs an den Seiten also relativ einfach zu beangeln alles. Die Ecken die zugewachsen sind und wo man werfen können muss bringen auch gute große Fische, ich will nur nicht immer an den gleichen abschnitten Angeln....  Kann doch nicht sein das auf zig km Strecke alles was groß ist gefangen wurde....


----------



## Luis2811 (12. Mai 2022)

Petri an alle die die letzten Tage erfolgreich waren.
Noch ein Nachtrag zum gestrigen Tag.
War gestern mit Köfi wie schon seit längerem geplant am Bach gewesen. Nämlich an der Stelle wo es zuletzt den großen Nachläufer auf Kunstköder gab. Angegriffen wurde dann mit Antiken Gerät, einer Dam Airway und Daiwa Rolle.







Nach kurzem warten gab es auch schon den ersten Biss auf den Köfi der aber leider nicht hängen blieb. Beim nächsten Biss hing dann der erste Fisch der dann aber in einen Baum zog und erstmal fest hing. Mit etwas zug kam dann die 38er Forelle mit samt Baum aber heraus.






Dann kurz nach dem der Köfi wieder an denn Haken gebastelt und ins Wasser gebracht wurde gab es den nächsten Biss.
Beim Anhieb hing dann der vermutliche Nachläufer vom letzten Mal an der Angel, nach einem kurzen Drill lag dann die 54er Forelle im Kescher.

Gruß Luis


----------



## Verstrahlt (12. Mai 2022)

Boah ist die Fett   dickes Petri  Naturköder würd ich auch mal Testen aber darf ich hier nur von einer Stunde vor Sonnenuntergang bis eine Stunde vor oder nach Sonnenaufgang....
Was hastn da fürn Köfi genommen und wie groß ?


----------



## Luis2811 (12. Mai 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Boah ist die Fett   dickes Petri  Naturköder würd ich auch mal Testen aber darf ich hier nur von einer Stunde vor Sonnenuntergang bis eine Stunde vor oder nach Sonnenaufgang....
> Was hastn da fürn Köfi genommen und wie groß ?


Petri Dank und Köder war eine kleine Rotfeder von ca. 8 cm.
Von der Zeit sollte das auch gehen meine Biss auch ca.1 Stunden vor Sonnenuntergang.

Gruß Luis


----------



## Seele (13. Mai 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Boah ist die Fett   dickes Petri  Naturköder würd ich auch mal Testen aber darf ich hier nur von einer Stunde vor Sonnenuntergang bis eine Stunde vor oder nach Sonnenaufgang....
> Was hastn da fürn Köfi genommen und wie groß ?


Perfekte Zeit für Großforellen. Gerade in hellen Vollmondnächten musst mal raus. Das ist eine richtig geile Fischerei. Man sollte dabei sein Gewässer aber gut kennen. 



Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Fische überall.... waren ~2km Strecke. An den flachen Stellen 10-15cm ist schon extrem viel Kraut und ich kann nur die Lücken befischen. Die Gumpen sind so bis max 1m tief da ist kein Kraut und kaum Fisch. Im Flachwasser gabs echt viele bisse zwischen dem Kraut aber wie gesagt nur Kleinzeug. Paar Km weiter oben war ich letzte Woche da auch das gleiche Spiel... Fische bis max 20cm.... Fluss läuft durch Wiesen ohne viel Bewuchs an den Seiten also relativ einfach zu beangeln alles. Die Ecken die zugewachsen sind und wo man werfen können muss bringen auch gute große Fische, ich will nur nicht immer an den gleichen abschnitten Angeln....  Kann doch nicht sein das auf zig km Strecke alles was groß ist gefangen wurde....


Das Nahrungsangebot steigt aktuell enorm, eigentlich sind die Fisch überhaupt nicht auf unsere Köder als Futter angewiesen, deshalb wird das jetzt richtig schwer. Du kannst mal versuchen mit Ködern die auch ohne viel Bewegung fangen (Gufi, Forellenzopf, Fliege, Twister, Koppenstreamer, usw) zwischen den Krautlücken zu fischen. Meist stehen die Fische direkt unter dem Kraut. rein werfen in die Lücke und wirklich nur kleinste Zupfer mit der Rutenspitze dem Köder geben, so dass er nicht nur tot am Grund liegt. Alternativ kommt jetzt die Topwaterzeit. Mit weedless Ködern kannst da einfach über das Kraut drüber ziehen und in den Lücken abstoppen und "normal" fischen.


----------



## Verstrahlt (13. Mai 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Mit weedless Ködern kannst da einfach über das Kraut drüber ziehen und in den Lücken abstoppen und "normal" fischen.


Kannste da was bestimmtes empfehlen ? Hab Köder mir Krautschutz nur in Hechtgröße


----------



## Seele (13. Mai 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Kannste da was bestimmtes empfehlen ? Hab Köder mir Krautschutz nur in Hechtgröße


in der Tat. Schreib dir mal ne PN.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (13. Mai 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Boah ist die Fett   dickes Petri  Naturköder würd ich auch mal Testen aber darf ich hier nur von einer Stunde vor Sonnenuntergang bis eine Stunde vor oder nach Sonnenaufgang....


Moin, du hast das ja schon mal erwähnt, und wenn du darfst und Interresse hast, dann mach das mal.

Ich bin eigentlich der Letzte, der Naturköderangeln in Salmonidengewässern  (also mit vielen kleinen Bafos, egal ob besetzt oder natürlicher Aufwuchs) empfehlen würde... aber an der Eder wird vermutlich fangreif besetzt, deshalb machste da bestimmt auch nicht viel kaputt. Die Chancen auf wirklich große Forellen sind nachts um ein vielfaches höher als in gleißender Sonne. Die Formel ist einfach, je älter desto heimlicher werden alte Bafos. Grade die Großen jagen vorzugsweise in der Dämmerung und in der Nacht. Das sind reine Raubfische, deswegen ist ein einziger Fisch, ne Maus oder ähnliches für große Forellen immer erstrebenswerter als 300 Larven einzusammeln.

Wir hatten lange eine ähnliche Regelung, und jeder im Verein, wirklich jeder hat seine größte Bafo (oft auch große Döbel) nachts beim vermeintlichen "Aalangeln" gefangen. Klar gabs auch mal nen Aal, die waren dann auch richtig groß weil nur weibliche Aale bis in die Forellenregion aufsteigen, aber in Wirklichkeit ging es um die großen Bafos. Noch heute gibt es einen Rest dieser Regelung, Döbel dürfen mit Kirschen befischt werden und logisch, das haben die Ansitzvögel durchgesetzt. Die wollen abends dann ihr Würmchen dran hängen weil sie es immer noch nicht drauf haben Forellen mit Kukö zu fangen, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte...

In reinen Salmonidengewässern haben Naturköder nichts zu suchen, aber im Mischwasser wo sowieso fangfähig besetzt wird, why not. Köderfisch auf nen großen Haken aufziehen, nah am vermuteten Einstand rein plumpsen und nebenher ne Hopfenkaltschale genießen. Kann alles mögliche drauf gehen und Kraut, Äste usw. sind egal weil du dein Gerät ja so stark wie nötig wählen kannst.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Mai 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Moin, du hast das ja schon mal erwähnt, und wenn du darfst und Interresse hast, dann mach das mal.
> 
> Ich bin eigentlich der Letzte, der Naturköderangeln in Salmonidengewässern  (also mit vielen kleinen Bafos, egal ob besetzt oder natürlicher Aufwuchs) empfehlen würde... aber an der Eder wird vermutlich fangreif besetzt, deshalb machste da bestimmt auch nicht viel kaputt. Die Chancen auf wirklich große Forellen sind nachts um ein vielfaches höher als in gleißender Sonne. Die Formel ist einfach, je älter desto heimlicher werden alte Bafos. Grade die Großen jagen vorzugsweise in der Dämmerung und in der Nacht. Das sind reine Raubfische, deswegen ist ein einziger Fisch, ne Maus oder ähnliches für große Forellen immer erstrebenswerter als 300 Larven einzusammeln.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

erinnert mich an die slowenische Krka, an welcher ich so von Mitte der 1970er bis Mitte der 1980er mehrmals war. Dort gingen die Großen meist auch nur nachts. War ein geile Fischerei, man warf meist nach Gehör. Habe auch kein Gewässer erlebt, bei dem dies so krass war wie dort. Tagsüber fing ich da kaum etwas über 45 cm, obwohl man genügend "Monsterle" (60 plus) sah.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (13. Mai 2022)

Das Einzige was meine größte Bafo aus dem 1-2m breiten "Winzigbach" im Magen hatte. Kaum angedaut. Die Forelle biss in der Dämmerung auf nen Koppenstreamer direkt nach dem rein plumpsen, hat ihn wahrscheinlich für die nächste unvorsichtige Maus gehalten.


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Mai 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Kannste da was bestimmtes empfehlen ? Hab Köder mir Krautschutz nur in Hechtgröße



Probiere es z. B. mal mit kleinen Skirted Jigs, die über einen Weedguard verfügen - im Barsch-Bereich gibt es da diverse geeignete Modelle. Bei zu vielen Fehlbissen ggf. den Weedguard noch härtemäßig durch Wegzwicken einzelner Stränge entschärfen.

Gewicht halt je nach Strömung, gewünschtem Punch-Effekt im Grünzeug etc.

Alternativ gibt es auch diverse "nackte" Weedguard-Jigköpfe ohne Skirt.


----------



## Seele (13. Mai 2022)

Schönes Wochenende, fangt was Anständiges


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Mai 2022)

Hallo,

nach einem Jahr wieder in Österreich brachte mir der erste Wurf doch tatsächlich die erste Forelle. Bachforelle, ca.  25 cm. Der folgten noch so 20 nach, vom Saibling  über Regenbogner und auch etliche Bachforellen bis 42 cm, eine knappe 50er kam wieder ab. Ich bin doch tatsächlich der erste Angler heuer in dem Revier.
Das ändert sich allerdings morgen, da besuchen mich zwei Bekannte aus der Gegend von Linz für einen Tag.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Mai 2022)

Hallo,

nachdem gestern wieder ein sehr guter Tag war, mit Forellen und Saiblingen bis so 45 cm versuche ich es heute mal bei einer ca. 60 cm Forelle welche ich ausbaldowert habe. Allerdings ist die an einem schwierigen Standort und da muss ich mir erstmal Gedanken machen, wie ich die rausbekomme, falls die tatsächlich anbeißt, denn es gilt halt immer der Spruch: "Der beste Platz macht keinen Sinn, steckt keine Landechance drin".

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Seele (16. Mai 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem gestern wieder ein sehr guter Tag war, mit Forellen und Saiblingen bis so 45 cm versuche ich es heute mal bei einer ca. 60 cm Forelle welche ich ausbaldowert habe. Allerdings ist die an einem schwierigen Standort und da muss ich mir erstmal Gedanken machen, wie ich die rausbekomme, falls die tatsächlich anbeißt, denn es gilt halt immer der Spruch: "Der beste Platz macht keinen Sinn, steckt keine Landechance drin".
> 
> ...


Immerhin schaust du auf sowas. Viele Angler haben dann nur noch den Fisch im Kopf auch wenn sie ihn gar nicht landen können. Wünsch dir viel Petri Heil bei deinem Vorhaben.
Power haben die momentan das ist nicht normal. Hab es ja schon im Bachgeflüster geschrieben. Selbst der kleine 37/38cm Spritzer hat eine 30m Flucht hingelegt bei der ich absolut chancenlos war. Denen bekommt mein Powerfood (Gammarus) wohl ziemlich gut.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Mai 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Immerhin schaust du auf sowas. Viele Angler haben dann nur noch den Fisch im Kopf auch wenn sie ihn gar nicht landen können. Wünsch dir viel Petri Heil bei deinem Vorhaben.
> Power haben die momentan das ist nicht normal. Hab es ja schon im Bachgeflüster geschrieben. Selbst der kleine 37/38cm Spritzer hat eine 30m Flucht hingelegt bei der ich absolut chancenlos war. Denen bekommt mein Powerfood (Gammarus) wohl ziemlich gut.


Hallo,

ich habe auch keine Scheu davor, einer Großforelle auch mal im Wasser zu folgen, wenn es gar nicht anders geht, habe ich schon im Laufe meines Anglerdaseins ein paarmal gemacht, aber dies scheidet an dieser Stelle ebenfalls aus.
Ja, die Power ist momentan sehr stark. Gestern, auch eine so um 38, aus der Strömung, die hat sich aber ins Zeug gelegt, Junge, Junge.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (16. Mai 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> ich habe auch keine Scheu davor, einer Großforelle auch mal im Wasser zu folgen


Respekt, Du bist ja nicht mehr der Jüngste.

Hatte ich früher übrigens auch nicht.

Wenn ich so zurückdenke, was ich z.B. beim frühjahrlichen Steelheadangeln mit entsprechend niedrigen Wassertemperaturen so getrieben habe, war da nicht alles ganz ohne Risiko.

Würde ich mittlerweile wohl nicht mehr alles genauso machen wie damals.
Mit zunehmendem Alter sinkt bei mir die Risikobereitschaft.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> da muss ich mir erstmal Gedanken machen, wie ich die rausbekomme


Ist bei mir auch immer der erste Gedanke.

Stellen wo ich einen Fisch nicht mit der Hand greifen könnte, scheiden für mich aus.

Viel Erfolg und Petri Heil.


----------



## Seele (16. Mai 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Mit zunehmendem Alter sinkt bei mir die Risikobereitschaft.


Oder das Hirn schaltet von Fisch auf Vernunft....
Geht mir genauso.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Mai 2022)

Hallo,

war nichts mit der Großforelle, aber ansonsten bis etwa 11 Uhr ein gutes Fischen, danach wurde es mau mit der Beißerei, noch 3 Stück ansonsten viele Hinstößer aber kaum noch ein entscheidendes Zupacken. Kein Wunder, 
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
 mir die Schlangen die Forellen wegschnappen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Steff-Peff (17. Mai 2022)

Schöne Aufnahmen


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Mai 2022)

Hallo,

heute früh erst zwei Stunden gefischt, dann wurde einer auf Kultur etc. gemacht- erst die Venus (Fundstelle) in Willendorf (Wachau) mit Venusium (Kleinmuseum) besucht, dann, auf dem Rückweg im Schloss Artstetten die Ausstellung über Franz-Ferdinand (das ist der, der mit seiner Gattin 1914 in Sarajevo erschossen wurde und welchem damals auch das Schloss gehörte und dort auch begraben ist) besucht und dann anschließend wieder zum Fischen gegangen.
Im Oberlauf des Flüsschens hat es stark geregnet, denn so ab 16.30 Uhr wurde das Wasser zusehends trüber und die Beißfrequenz nahm erstmal deutlich zu (ist hier immer so bei beginnender Eintrübung, oder auch "angstaubt", wie die Österreicher sagen). Vier Fische und nochmal so viele wieder abgekommen, einen 44er Saibling habe ich mitgenommen. Um 17.00 Uhr war das Wasser faktisch unbefischbar (Milchkaffeefärbung). Morgen wird es wieder gehen, es sind erstmal keine neuen Niederschläge gemeldet und momentan scheint sogar die Sonne. Das Flüsschen ist nach so 8-10 Stunden ohne Regen auch wieder klar bis höchsten leicht angestaubt (was wiederum positiv ist).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Mai 2022)

Hallo,

das Flüsschen war fast bis Mittag noch leicht angestaubt, entsprechend gut bissen auch die etwas größeren Fische, konnte einige zwischen 45 und knapp 50 cm fangen. Die 50 wurden aber nicht geknackt. Am Nachmittag bissen sie wieder sehr verhalten und ich brauchte so drei Bisse, bis ich einen Fisch herausbekam. Liegt natürlich auch etwas daran, dass ich ohne Widerhaken fische aber trotzdem ist da momentan die Bissausbeute unterdurchschnittlich.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (18. Mai 2022)

Petri zu den Fischen! Ist das auf den Bildern ne Kreuzotter?


----------



## Mescalero (18. Mai 2022)

Habe ich mich auch gefragt. Sieht aber schon danach aus.


----------



## Seele (18. Mai 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Flüsschen war fast bis Mittag noch leicht angestaubt, entsprechend gut bissen auch die etwas größeren Fische, konnte einige zwischen 45 und knapp 50 cm fangen. Die 50 wurden aber nicht geknackt. Am Nachmittag bissen sie wieder sehr verhalten und ich brauchte so drei Bisse, bis ich einen Fisch herausbekam. Liegt natürlich auch etwas daran, dass ich ohne Widerhaken fische aber trotzdem ist da momentan die Bissausbeute unterdurchschnittlich.
> 
> ...



Dennoch jammern auf hohem Niveau. Viel Petri zu den tollen Fischen. Gibt's n paar Landschatsfotos? Von den Fischen gibt's ja sicher keine


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Mai 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Dennoch jammern auf hohem Niveau. Viel Petri zu den tollen Fischen. Gibt's n paar Landschatsfotos? Von den Fischen gibt's ja sicher keine


Hallo,

werde morgen mal meine Digicam mitnehmen und ein paar Fotos machen.
Jammern tue ich da nicht, ich habe ja so ca. 15 Fische angelandet, was mich etwas verwundert ist, dass relativ viele wieder abkommen, was aber m. E. an den momentanen verhaltenen Bissen liegt.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Mai 2022)

Hallo Mescalero und Der mit dem Fisch tanzt,

es ist eine Würfelnatter, welche hier (in diesem Tal) noch relativ häufig sind (in Deutschland vom Aussterben bedroht), habe diese Woche schon vier gesehen, dazu noch Äskulapnattern, Ringelnattern Schlingnattern, sowie einige Blindschleichen. Kreuzottern sah ich in den ganzen Jahren hier nur zweimal welche.
Wenn man etwas aufmerksam unterwegs ist (ich mache schon etliche Kilometer am Tag) kann man schon auf bis zu zehn Schlangen kommen, die man sieht.
Besonders schön ist auch die Äskulapnatter und hier in Mitteleuropa ist dies auch die größte Schlange.
Vor etlichen Jahren sahen ich und mein Sohn hier sogar mal eine Schlange, welche es hier eigentlich gar nicht geben dürfte, eine Hornotter, deren Vorkommen offiziell nur bis Südösterreich (von Süden her) reicht.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (18. Mai 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Petri zu den Fischen! Ist das auf den Bildern ne Kreuzotter?


Wenn jemals einer ne fischjagende Kreuzotter im Wasser fotografiert, macht er das Foto des Jahrzehnts, ach was des Jahrhunderts


----------



## Verstrahlt (18. Mai 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> welche hier (in diesem Tal) noch relativ häufig sind


wo liegt das denn  ?
hört sich nach einer schönen Gegend zum Urlaub machen an.


----------



## Mescalero (18. Mai 2022)

Meine bisher einzige (lebende) Kreuzotter habe ich in Österreich gesehen, auf 2000m Höhe.
Schön zu sehen, dass es noch Gegenden gibt, wo man diese und andere, noch seltenere Schlangen zu Gesicht bekommt. Erst recht bei Arten, die auf der Roten Liste stehen.

Der Wikipedia-Artikel zur Würfelnatter hat ein paar schöne Fotos drin, Schlange frisst Barsch usw.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Mai 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> wo liegt das denn  ?
> hört sich nach einer schönen Gegend zum Urlaub machen an.


Hallo,

südliches Waldviertel, Niederösterreich.
Ja, die Gegend ist schön. Ich mache morgen auf @Seeles Wunsch ein paar Fotos von dem Flüsschen. Die Gegend gibt auch kulturell einiges her.
Zum Angeln noch: das Gewässer ist ein Fliegenfischergewässer (bis auf den letzten Kilometer vor der Einmündung in die Donau). Nicht gerade einfach zu befischen, meist ist "Indianerfischen" angesagt. Man sollte gut zu Fuß und trittsicher sein. Eigentlich ist es ein richtiger Geheimtipp, stell Dir vor, außer meinen beiden Bekannten, aus der Gegend von Linz, welche mich besuchten, bin ich heuer der erste Angler hier gewesen und habe auch sonst niemanden gesehen, der fischt. Entsprechend gut sind natürlich die Fangchancen, wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich mich hier sehr gut auskenne und da sind, schon sehr gute Fänge möglich.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Mai 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Meine bisher einzige (lebende) Kreuzotter habe ich in Österreich gesehen, auf 2000m Höhe.
> Schön zu sehen, dass es noch Gegenden gibt, wo man diese und andere, noch seltenere Schlangen zu Gesicht bekommt. Erst recht bei Arten, die auf der Roten Liste stehen.
> 
> Der Wikipedia-Artikel zur Würfelnatter hat ein paar schöne Fotos drin, Schlange frisst Barsch usw.


Hallo,

habe eines, vor einem Jahr hier eingestellt, Seite 411, Beitrag 8212, Würfelnatter frisst Bachforelle, ist auch von hier, wo ich zur Zeit in Urlaub bin. Die Forelle hatte etwa 30 cm.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (19. Mai 2022)

Ich habe einmal im Klausener See in der Oberpfalz ne Ringelnatter im Wasser beobachten können! Das war im Sommer und das Tier war sehr lang, kann ich mich erinnern. 
Meine Schlangensichtungen waren bisher nur Ringelnattern und Blindschleichen... Sehr gut, wenn man mehrere Arten entdeckt und diese, so wie Lajos, auch bestimmen kann! 
Mich kann gerne mal eine beim Angeln besuchen kommen (inkl. Aalen) !


----------



## DenizJP (19. Mai 2022)

Moin die Herren

Gedenke an einen mittelgroßen Bach (2-5m Breite) in Nordhessen zu fahren am Sonntag.

Nur wird ja nun heute und morgen richtig schütten - aber SA und So wieder sonnig sein.


Ein schwieriges Unterfangen? Andererseits ist ja momentan überall viel zu niedriger Wasserpegel..


----------



## Seele (19. Mai 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Moin die Herren
> 
> Gedenke an einen mittelgroßen Bach (2-5m Breite) in Nordhessen zu fahren am Sonntag.
> 
> ...


Das kommt ganz auf das Gewässer und den Regen an. Die einen Gewässer sind da etwas empfindlicher, die anderen überhaupt nicht, manche laufen nach einem Hochwasser extrem schnell ab, manche bleiben dann 1 oder 2 Wochen hoch. 
Aktuell läuft es bei mir bei angestaubtem Wasser extrem gut, wesentlich besser als bei klarem Wasser. Kommt aber Kaffeebrühe, dann kannst es fast vergessen.


----------



## DenizJP (19. Mai 2022)

hmm riskant da ich die Karte online kaufen müsste für Sonntag und aufgrund der Entfernung erst dort dann vor Ort den Gewässerzustand sehen kann...


----------



## Bilch (19. Mai 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> hmm riskant da ich die Karte online kaufen müsste für Sonntag und aufgrund der Entfernung erst dort dann vor Ort den Gewässerzustand sehen kann...


Wenn online, könntest Du die Karte ja auch erst dann kaufen, wenn Du schon am Wasser bist. Ich mache das fast immer so.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Mai 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wenn online, könntest Du die Karte ja auch erst dann kaufen, wenn Du schon am Wasser bist.



Am besten erst dann wenn es auch beißt. Ansonsten einpacken und ein anderes Mal versuchen.


----------



## trawar (19. Mai 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wenn online, könntest Du die Karte ja auch erst dann kaufen, wenn Du schon am Wasser bist. Ich mache das fast immer so.


Bringt aber nichts wenn du wie in der Steinzeit die Digitale PDF ausgedruckt mitführen musst.


----------



## DenizJP (19. Mai 2022)

auch ne Idee

muss ich aber prüfen ich befürchte nur PDF Ausdruck gilt...


----------



## Bilch (19. Mai 2022)

trawar schrieb:


> Bringt aber nichts wenn du wie in der Steinzeit die Digitale PDF ausgedruckt mitführen musst.


Bei mir genügt es die Karte auf dem Handy zu haben.


----------



## Fruehling (19. Mai 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Moin die Herren
> 
> Gedenke an einen mittelgroßen Bach (2-5m Breite) in Nordhessen zu fahren am Sonntag.
> 
> ...




*Da* würde ich dann auf Aal angeln, Deniz!


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Mai 2022)

Hallo,

hier anbei einige Fotos, wie gestern angekündigt

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Fruehling (19. Mai 2022)

Das war schon ernst gemeint, DenizJP


----------



## DenizJP (19. Mai 2022)

Ich weiß aber will langsam mal was anderes fangen ^^


----------



## Seele (19. Mai 2022)

Richtig cool Lajos1 danke für die Bilder. Und sogar ein Fischbild 
Ich habe mir den Bach kleiner vorgestellt, der ist ja doch ganz anständig.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Mai 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Richtig cool Lajos1 danke für die Bilder. Und sogar ein Fischbild
> Ich habe mir den Bach kleiner vorgestellt, der ist ja doch ganz anständig.


Hallo,

Die Aufnahmen stammen von den letzten 5 Kilometern bevor das Flüsschen in die Donau mündet. Weiter oben, wird  es schon schmaler.
Das Revier, das ich hier befische ist insgesamt 9 Kilometer lang und wie gesagt, kein anderer Angler unterwegs als ich.
Zu den Fischen; der entnommene Saibling hatte 42 cm und das unscharfe Bild (ich musste ja die Rute, mit dem Fisch halten und mit der anderen Hand das Foto machen) zeigt die Endphase des Drills eines enddreissiger Saiblings. Der größte Fisch heute war eine 46er Regenbogenforelle.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Mai 2022)

Hallo,

so, die Woche Fliegenfischerurlaub ist wieder vorbei. Es war wieder mal großartig, das Wetter hat auch mitgespielt, teilweise war es schon etwas zu warm. Regen fiel nur Dienstag am Spätnachmittag und in der Nacht zum Mittwoch, so dass ich wetterbedingt nur am Dienstag so um 17.00 Uhr das Fischen einstellen musste.
Heute fischte ich u. A. noch einen speziellen Zug aus (den Königszug, gut 30 Meter lang und sehr fischträchtig), welchen außer mir und meinen Bekannten aus der Gegend von Linz kaum jemand kennen dürfte, 6 Fische so zwischen 38 und 45 cm in einer guten halben Stunde plus noch ein paar Kontakte waren das Ergebnis.
Die ganze Woche keinen anderen Fischer gesehen, das Fangergebnis war auch dementsprechend. Genau gezählt habe ich zwar nicht, aber rund 100 Fische waren es bestimmt, von gut 20 Zentimetern bis 49 cm. Bach- und Regenbogenforellen sowie Saiblinge. Die 50 cm konnte ich leider nicht knacken und die ausgemachte 60 plus Bachforelle habe ich sein lassen, bei einem Biss hätte ich und der Fisch erhebliche Probleme bekommen. Alles kann man nicht haben.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Mescalero (25. Mai 2022)

Dieser Fisch ist für die meisten Bafo-Angler nichts besonderes, für mich schon. 
Erstens ist es wahrscheinlich meine bisher größte Tenkaraforelle (nicht gemessen, ich messe selten) und zweitens ist sie topfit, hat eine tolle Zeichnung und es ist kein erst kürzlich besetzter Fisch. Die schwimmt schon länger hier.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Mai 2022)

Wunderschönes Tier!
Petri Heil.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (25. Mai 2022)

Super schöner Fisch,
dickes Petri


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (25. Mai 2022)

Geil das überhaupt mal ein Tenkarafisch hier rein findet, und dann noch so ein fetter, dickes Petri !
Seh' ich da einen Squirmy ?


----------



## Seele (25. Mai 2022)

Find ich echt geil. Und warum soll das nix besonderes sein, Tenkara ist doch mega? Außerdem muss es ja nur für dich besonders sein, nicht für Andere.


----------



## Bilch (25. Mai 2022)

Dickes Petri Mescalero! Wunderschöner Fisch und dazu noch mit der Tenkara 
Für mich ist jeder Fisch etwas besonderes, kann mich für fast alle Fische erinnern, wann (ungefähr), wo in wie ich sie gefangen habe.


----------



## Mescalero (25. Mai 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Geil das überhaupt mal ein Tenkarafisch hier rein findet, und dann noch so ein fetter, dickes Petri !
> Seh' ich da einen Squirmy ?


Richtig gesehen, Squirmy auf 10er ohne Widerhaken.


----------



## jochen68 (25. Mai 2022)

Na, dann muss ich auch mal  War neulich zum ersten mal seit Jahren wieder mit der Fliege im Süßwasser unterwegs. Ich war von einem Freund an die Lenne eingeladen worden. Als wir am Wasser ankamen, war die Hölle los: alles voller Insekten, Schlupf überall. Allerdings kein einziger Fisch zu sehen. Irgendwann stellte ich auf Nymphe stromauf um und hatte schnell Kontakt und hakte an kurzer Leine dann in einer Rausche einen Fisch. Die Schöne wird so an Ende vierzig bis fünfzig gehabt haben. Ein schöner dicker Fisch, vom dem ich aber sicher meine, er gehört zu dem Besatzprogramm. Insgesamt verlief der Tag aber sehr enttäuschend, neben dem Fisch hatte ich einen einzigen weiteren Kontakt und einen kleinen Aussteiger, obwohl ich ordentlich Strecke machte. Kein einziger (Äschen-)Ring, kein Fisch im Wasser zu sehen. Gemessen an dem, was die Lenne einmal war, eher frustrierend.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (25. Mai 2022)

Auch bei uns ist Maifliegenhochzeit, viele Doppeldecker unterwegs . Ist als Fotonoob trotzdem echt schwer mal welche einigermassen aufs Foto zu bannen.
Eine Bachforelle hatte sich meine Maifliege im Fressrausch zu tief reingezogen, habe sie deshalb zum Essen eingeladen. Sie hatte wohl auch mal ne Begegnung mit jemand, der beim Hakenlösen geschludert hat.


----------



## Bilch (26. Mai 2022)

Da wir vor paar Tagen von Schlangen gesprochen haben - ich habe am Sonntag beim Forellenangeln eine Schlingnatter getroffen


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Mai 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Da wir vor paar Tagen von Schlangen gesprochen haben - ich habe am Sonntag beim Forellenangeln eine Schlingnatter getroffen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 407621


Hallo,

jawoll, das ist  eine.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Seele (31. Mai 2022)

Das ganze Wochenende keiner Bachforellen gefangen? Kann ich fast nicht glauben


----------



## Mescalero (31. Mai 2022)

Doch.


----------



## Seele (31. Mai 2022)

Geht doch, Petri  
Hat wohl mal Vogelbekanntschaft gemacht.


----------



## Mescalero (31. Mai 2022)

Ja, wahrscheinlich die graue Eminenz, davon gibt es hier jede Menge.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (31. Mai 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Das ganze Wochenende keiner Bachforellen gefangen? Kann ich fast nicht glauben


Doch, schon nur nix gscheits, aber Koppenstreamer punktet halt immer.
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 War am Winzbach der nun leider auch von den Bibern in Beschlag genommen wird. Man muss ganz schön suchen wo noch genug Durchfluss vorhanden ist. Wenns dann noch überall wie auf Bild 3 und 4 aussieht, wirds noch nerviger. Da war (wohl die Nacht vorher) ne Rotte Sauen unterwegs, deshalb hab ich mich relativ zeitig vom Acker gemacht.


----------



## Seele (31. Mai 2022)

Muss doch net immer was gscheits sein. Schön sinds doch besonders wenns noch klein sind. Petri


----------



## dosenelch (1. Juni 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Da wir vor paar Tagen von Schlangen gesprochen haben - ich habe am Sonntag beim Forellenangeln eine Schlingnatter getroffen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 407621


Ein ähnliches, wenngleich weit weniger erfreuliches Erlebnis hatte ich beim Angeln auch mal. Allerdings handelte es sich nicht um ein Exemplar aus der Familie der Schlingnattern, sondern der echten Giftnattern. Sie musste mich wohl schon aus einiger Entfernung wahrgenommen haben und kam immer näher.
Dann hörte ich ihr bedrohliches Zischen.
Ob man denn in heutiger Zeit noch Fische zum Spaß quälen müsse, giftete sie los und wollte sich gar nicht mehr beruhigen.
Erst meine Ankündigung, im Zweifel den schlangenfressenden Lurch von der Kette zu lassen, ließ sie schließlich verstummen und im Unterholz verschwinden.


----------



## Seele (1. Juni 2022)

Also ich find die ja ziemlich geil


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (1. Juni 2022)

Sehr schöner Fisch, dickes Petri toll


----------



## Jason (2. Juni 2022)

Ich hocke hier auch im Gebüsch und versuche mein Glück. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Wir haben kaum noch gute Angelstellen. Durch 1m hohe Brenneseln mußte ich durch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (2. Juni 2022)

Da ist sie, meine erste Forelle in diesem Jahr. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Klein aber fein. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (2. Juni 2022)

Es geht auch größer. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Luis2811 (2. Juni 2022)

Petri euch allen, bei mir gab's heute auch 2 Bachforellen und noch 2 Barsch als Beifang.


----------



## Jason (2. Juni 2022)

Dickes Petri Luis2811 
Habe nach 2 Stunden Schluss gemacht. Ein Hänger hat eine Megaperücke verursacht und komplett neu zu montieren hatte ich keine Lust. Eine ist es geworden und meine Missus freut sich drüber, die gibt es morgen nach Müllerin Art.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero (2. Juni 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Da ist sie, meine erste Forelle in diesem Jahr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wunderschön! Ein Traum von einem Fisch, Petri Heil.


----------



## Jason (2. Juni 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wunderschön! Ein Traum von einem Fisch, Petri Heil.


Vielen Dank. Es erfreut mich jedes mal, wenn ich so eine Kleine fange. Unser Vereinsflüsschen hat sauberes Wasser und da können sie sich gut Fortpflanzen. Und man erkennt auch den Unterschied, ob es eine Besatzforelle oder eine bei uns eine heranwachsene gewesen war. Deren Farbe ist viel ausgeprägter.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Slappy (2. Juni 2022)

Ach ja, dieses Thema vergesse ich leider immer wieder. 
War dieses Jahr bereits 3 mal am Bach. 
OK, das erste mal um die Wasserwerte zu messen, das zweite mal zum angeln und beim dritten mal bin ich abgestürzt und stand hüfttief im Gumpen. Und nein ich hab keine Warthose.... 

Aber beim zweiten mal lief es relativ gut. Zwar nur kleinere aber immerhin an fast jeder interessanten Stelle gab es auch Bisse und die Gründlinge sind auch fit


----------



## Mescalero (3. Juni 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. Es erfreut mich jedes mal, wenn ich so eine Kleine fange. Unser Vereinsflüsschen hat sauberes Wasser und da können sie sich gut Fortpflanzen. Und man erkennt auch den Unterschied, ob es eine Besatzforelle oder eine bei uns eine heranwachsene gewesen war. Deren Farbe ist viel ausgeprägter.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich sehe mir oft die Videos eines Tenkaraanglers am, der meistens in kleinen Bächen im Westen fischt und bin manchmal ein bisschen neidisch auf die traumhaft gezeichneten Cutthroat und Brook Trout. Browns auch, das sind ja Bachforellen so viel ich weiß und deine kann da locker mithalten.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. Juni 2022)

Servus,
bei den Äschen läuft es dieses Jahr sehr gut, was Bachforellen angeht, komme ich auf keinen grünen Zweig. So ziemlich die beste von gestern, so dürr als wäre noch Winter


----------



## Seele (5. Juni 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Servus,
> bei den Äschen läuft es dieses Jahr sehr gut, was Bachforellen angeht, komme ich auf keinen grünen Zweig. So ziemlich die beste von gestern, so dürr als wäre noch Winter
> Anhang anzeigen 408852



Joa fett ist se nicht. Vor allem jetzt zu der Zeit sind sie auf Grund der Maifliegen eigentlich am Fettesten. Selbst meine fressen mal keine Bachflohkrebse


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. Juni 2022)

Bin es ja gewöhnt mit der Fliege nur selten ne größere Bafo zu fangen weil sie hier schon sehr früh auf Fische umsteigen. Aber wie du schon sagst, zur Maifliegenzeit steigen alle mal kurz um, hatte letztes Jahr ja auch noch ein paar größere.
 Ist wohl eine Kombination der Auswirkungen der Dürresommer 2018-2020 und einer gewissen Überfischung weil wir einige jüngere Neumitglieder haben, die noch heiß und zäh genug sind, sich durch den Dschungel zu kämpfen.
Habe dieses jahr schon 3 Angler unterwegs getroffen, das ist ungefähr genauso viel wie in 20 Jahren zuvor insgesamt . Die Fische werden immer heimlicher, selbst Äschen und Döbel fressen fast nur in der letzten Stunde vor kompletter Dunkelheit, die Bafos sowieso.
War allerdings auch noch gar nicht mit der Spinnrute am Hauptgewässer, solange die Äschen noch beißen wird das auch ersma nix.


----------



## fishhawk (5. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Habe dieses jahr schon 3 Angler unterwegs getroffen, das ist ungefähr genauso viel wie in 20 Jahren zuvor insgesamt . Die Fische werden immer heimlicher, selbst Äschen und Döbel fressen fast nur in der letzten Stunde vor kompletter Dunkelheit,


Ist aus meiner Sicht schon ein Argument dafür, dass der bayerische Weg, je nach Größe und Ertragskraft eines Gewässers nur eine begrenzte Anzahl Angler ans Wasser zu lassen, gar nicht mal so verkehrt ist.

Wie das wohl erst wäre, wenn jeder, der Grad lustig ist,  seine Angeln in Deinen Bach halten könnte?


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. Juni 2022)

fishhawk  :
Da kann eigentlich jeder seine Angel reinhalten, es gibt Gastkarten. Früher, vor der letzten Begradigung, gab es sogar ein bißchen Angeltourismus.
Das man selten jemanden sieht liegt in erster Linie am Bewuchs, selbst bei 20m Abstand würde ich kaum jemanden bemerken wenn er sich nicht auf mich zu bewegt. Auch mich wird da kaum wer sehen können, eher hören wenn ich wieder mal nen Fluch ausstoße weil wieder ne Fliege im Baum gelandet ist 

Theoretisch müsste ich schon wegen der 120 Jahreskarten der Vereinsmitglieder (wahrscheinlich das 20fache des eigentlich möglichen was die Ertragsfähigkeit angeht) so ziemlich jedes Mal wen treffen. Aber dem ist nicht so weil die meisten Leute zu bequem sind, sich nicht aufs Gewässer einlassen und lernen wollen und obendrein auch noch geizig sind (no way ohne vernünftige Watklamotten). Die setzen sich lieber an den Teich und fangen Regenbogenforellen bzw. die sollen sich möglichst selbst fangen  .
Laut der meisten Vereinsmitglieder ist in unseren Bächen "nix mehr drin, lohnt sich nicht" usw., jedes Jahr aufs Neue Versuche die Wurmangelei wieder zu erlauben weil sich einfach keiner schinden mag. Falls das so rüber kam, mich stört es kein bißchen das wir ein paar jüngere (so Mitte 30 ist ja echt jung fürn AV) Neumitglieder haben. Die haben Interresse am Gewässer und bekommen gerne jede Info, die sie haben wollen denn die Jungs sind die Zukunft für den Verein.

btw. würde in der zust. Behörde jemand mal nachrechnen welcher Verein hier wieviele Erlaubniskarten ausgeben kann, wären die alle am Ende. Auch weiß mein Heimatverein noch nicht mal wieviele Tages- oder Wochenkarten für Gäste von der Gemeinde ausgegeben werden. Damit der Pachtvertrag überhaupt unterschrieben wurde, muss der Verein seit jeher damit leben, das die Gemeinde Karten an übernachtende Touris verkauft. Das könnte man auch Business nach "Amigo-Art" nennen, typisch Bayern eben


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Juni 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> fishhawk  :
> Da kann eigentlich jeder seine Angel reinhalten, es gibt Gastkarten. Früher, vor der letzten Begradigung, gab es sogar ein bißchen Angeltourismus.
> Das man selten jemanden sieht liegt in erster Linie am Bewuchs, selbst bei 20m Abstand würde ich kaum jemanden bemerken wenn er sich nicht auf mich zu bewegt. Auch mich wird da kaum wer sehen können, eher hören wenn ich wieder mal nen Fluch ausstoße weil wieder ne Fliege im Baum gelandet ist
> 
> ...


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Juni 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> btw. würde in der zust. Behörde jemand mal nachrechnen welcher Verein hier wieviele Erlaubniskarten ausgeben kann, wären die alle am Ende. Auch weiß mein Heimatverein noch nicht mal wieviele Tages- oder Wochenkarten für Gäste von der Gemeinde ausgegeben werden. Damit der Pachtvertrag überhaupt unterschrieben wurde, muss der Verein seit jeher damit leben, das die Gemeinde Karten an übernachtende Touris verkauft. Das könnte man auch Business nach "Amigo-Art" nennen, typisch Bayern eben


Hallo,

aber die Erlaubniskarten müssen ja von der zuständigen Gemeinde oder Landratsamt beglaubigt werden. Tragen diese nicht den Beglaubigungsvermerk, so sind sie nicht gültig. Ausnahme nur für Erlaubnisscheine von Jugendlichen (soviel ich weiß).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Seele (5. Juni 2022)

Wünsche einen schönen Sonntag.
Hat ganz gut Rabatz gemacht die Hübsche.


----------



## fishhawk (5. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> typisch Bayern eben


Hattest Du nicht vor kurzem erst  geschrieben, dass dort wo Du lebst,  eigentlich keine Bayern zu Hause sind, sondern Thüringer?


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. Juni 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> aber die Erlaubniskarten müssen ja von der zuständigen Gemeinde oder Landratsamt beglaubigt werden. Tragen diese nicht den Beglaubigungsvermerk, so sind sie nicht gültig. Ausnahme nur für Erlaubnisscheine von Jugendlichen (soviel ich weiß).
> 
> ...


Auf meinem, nennen wir es Vereinsausweis (übrigens 5,5 x 8,5 cm ) stehen die paar Reglungen die es gibt, aber es gibt weder nen Stempel der Gemeinde noch vom LA . Ich kann das Ding nun auch nicht abfotografieren und hier rein posten, dann töten die mich hundertpro. Bin eh schon public Enemy in dem Verein weil ich immer mal den Finger in offene Wunden lege.


fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Hattest Du nicht vor kurzem erst  geschrieben, dass dort wo Du lebst,  eigentlich keine Bayern zu Hause sind, sondern Thüringer?


Thüringische Enklave, aber ich meine schon seit Napoleon oder irgend ner andern Pfeiffe zwangsverbayert . Nun wirds langsam richtig haarig für mich, seh schon die Assassinen draußen auflaufen .


Seele  krasse Bombe ! dickes Petri


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Juni 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Auf meinem, nennen wir es Vereinsausweis (übrigens 5,5 x 8,5 cm ) stehen die paar Reglungen die es gibt, aber es gibt weder nen Stempel der Gemeinde noch vom LA . Ich kann das Ding nun auch nicht abfotografieren und hier rein posten, dann töten die mich hundertpro. Bin eh schon public Enemy in dem Verein weil ich immer mal den Finger in offene Wunden lege.


Hallo,

ist schon ok und verstehe ich auch.  Aber bei uns geht es anders zu. Sowohl mein Erlaubnisschein vom Verein, wie auch der vom Verband tragen den Beglaubigungsvermerk der Stadt Nürnberg (ist da zuständig, da sowohl mein Verein wie auch der Fischereiverband Mittelfranken ihren Sitz in Nürnberg haben).
Zur Verbandskarte noch, da gab es in den letzten zwei Jahren Probleme mit eventueller Überfischung (das Fränkische Seenland zieht auch viele Touristen an).
Wir hatte da zwei Verbandskarten, Seenland mit 5 Seen und Kanalkarte (RMD-Kanal in der Gemarkung Mittelfranken mit 65 Kilometer) mit noch 3 Seen und insgesamt so 110 Besuchen im Jahr.
Seit heuer gibt es da nur noch eine Karte, mit allen neun Gewässern, aber nur noch 50 (!) Besuchen im Jahr. Dies war eben dem Umstand geschuldet, dass da ansonsten die Anzahl der Karten drastisch hätte reduziert werden müssen und manche keine mehr bekommen hätten. Jetzt ist die Genehmigung der Karten durch die untere Fischereibehörde erstmal auf Jahre hinaus gesichert, da durch den Zusammenschluss der zwei Karten die Gewässer in ihren Gesamtheit, auch hinsichtlich der Besuche (früher 110, jetzt 50) im Jahr gewertet werden und da kommt schon einiges an Gewässerfläche zusammen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Mescalero (5. Juni 2022)

Das Amt, also die Fischbehörde, "errechnet" anhand geheimer Algorithmen die Anzahl der potentiellen Angler, die das Gewässer verträgt und autorisiert auch nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an Karten inkl. der Erlaubnisscheine der Vereinsmitglieder.

Seele
Krasser Fisch, Petri Heil!


----------



## fishhawk (5. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> dass da ansonsten die Anzahl der Karten drastisch hätte reduziert werden müssen


Ich hab das so verstanden, dass die Nachfrage nach Verbandskarten gewachsen ist, die Anzahl der Karten aber eben nicht und deshalb nicht an jeden Bewerber Karten ausgegeben werden konnten.

Das hat mat man durch die Zusammenlegung mit dem Seenland und die gemeinsamen 50 Besuche wieder hingekriegt.

In meinem Stammverein sind die Besuche je nach Gewässer limitiert, weil es dort mehr aktive Mitglieder gibt als zugeteilte Jahreskarten.
Für die Salmonidengewässer gibt es z.B. trotz gleicher Hektarzahl deutlich weniger Besuche pro Jahr als für Stillgewässer.
Da wurde sogar mal nachgerechnet, bevor man einen Pachtvertrag  nicht verlängert hat, ob das schon größere Auswirkungen auf die  Besuchszahlen hätte, wenn die Hektar wegfallen. So wie es die zuständigen Behörden eben zuweisen. Erlaubnisscheine sind natürlich auch alle gesiegelt und unterschrieben.

In meinem anderen Verein werden nur so viele Mitglieder aufgenommen wie es zugeteilte Jahreskarten gibt.  Muss man also nicht jedes Mal vor dem Angeln das Tagesdatum eingetragen.  Dafür kann es dort aber schon ein paar Jahre dauern bis man aufgenommen wird, wenn man es auf die Warteliste geschafft hat.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich hab das so verstanden, dass die Nachfrage nach Verbandskarten gewachsen ist, die Anzahl der Karten aber eben nicht und deshalb nicht an jeden Bewerber Karten ausgegeben werden konnten.
> 
> Das hat mat man durch die Zusammenlegung mit dem Seenland und die gemeinsamen 50 Besuche wieder hingekriegt.


Hallo,

ja, die Nachfrage war höher als das Angebot und durch die neue Regelung ist eben gesichert, dass auch jeder der eine Karte will auch eine bekommen kann. 
Kommt aufs Gleiche raus, habe mich da vielleicht nicht ganz klar ausgedrückt.


fishhawk schrieb:


> In meinem Stammverein sind die Besuche je nach Gewässer limitiert, weil es dort mehr aktive Mitglieder gibt als zugeteilte Jahreskarten.
> Für die Salmonidengewässer gibt es z.B. trotz gleicher Hektarzahl deutlich weniger Besuche pro Jahr als für Stillgewässer.
> Da wurde sogar mal nachgerechnet, bevor man einen Pachtvertrag für nicht verlängert hat. ob das schon größere Auswirkungen auf die  Besuchszahlen hätte, wenn die hektar wegfallen. So wie es die zuständigen Behörden eben zuweisen. Erlaubnisscheine sind natürlich auch alle gesiegelt und unterschrieben.
> 
> In meinem anderen Verein werden nur so viele Mitglieder aufgenommen wie es zugeteilte Jahreskarten gibt.  Muss man also nicht jedes Mal vor dem Angeln das Tagesdatum eingetragen.  Dafür kann es dort aber schon ein paar Jahre dauern bis man aufgenommen wird, wenn man es auf die Warteliste geschafft hat.


Hallo,

bei uns gibt es da keine Reglementierung hinsichtlich der Gewässerbesuche, da wir weniger Mitglieder haben als wir von unserer Gewässerfläche her haben dürften.
Ob ich an ein Gewässer fünf oder 20 mal gehe, ist nur für die interne Vereinsstatistik interessant, wie die Gewässer befischt werden und wie die Entnahme in Relation zu den Besuchen steht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (5. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

an einem Bach von der Größe wie  bei Hanjupp, würde ich als Vereinsvorstand die Besuche pro Mitglied auch ohne behördliche Vorgabe limitieren, wenn da tatsächlich 120 Mann regelmäßig angeln wollten.

Wenn sich das "Problem" auf natürliche Weise reduziert, umso besser.

Kann man sich aber halt nicht überall drauf verlassen.

Ich stell mir gerade vor, wie es wohl aussähe, wenn an unseren Salmonidenstrecken regelmäßig so ein Ansturm wäre, wie an den Tagen nach Ablauf der Besatzsperre.

Kein schöner Gedanke für mich, obwohl ich diese Strecken ja schon seit Jahren meide.

Ist aber natürlich immer ne individuelle Wahrnehmung.  Kann man sicher auch anders sehen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. Juni 2022)

Super erklärt, danke Lajos1 .
 Da sieht man mal wie unterschiedlich es im selben Bundesland zu gehen kann. Hier gehen die Uhren anders, wahrscheinlich zu lange das Ende der westlichen Welt gewesen . Es muss sich natürlich auch keiner Gedanken um meine Gesundheit machen, stehen die Vereinsgranden vor der Tür, weiss ich mich zu wehren, habe ja auch nen Jagdschein .
Bin übrigens ein großer Freund von Regelungen ala' soundsoviele Angeltage pro Gewässer, nicht nur wegen Bestandsschonung, sondern allgemein wegen des Schutzes der Natur. An Gewässern hängt ja viel mehr als nur Fische.

fishhawk  : absolut richtig, ich würde das auch gern reglementiert sehen, auch wenn es den 100 Mann Ansturm selbst zu Saisonbeginn nicht gibt. Es gibt keinen Besatz mit fangfähigen Fischen, damit ist es für die meisten schon gehalten.
 In den "Angelteich" werden ein paar Regenbogenferkel mit 3, 4 oder 5 kg eingesetzt, da sitzen sie dann mit 50 Mann auf nem halben ha und trinken Bier. Mir recht, hab die Bäche deshalb mehr oder weniger für mich.


----------



## Bilch (5. Juni 2022)

Heute habe ich vielleicht bis dato den interessantesten Angeltag gehabt. Es gab auch ne schöne Rainie, aber die ist es nicht, die den Tag so interessant gemacht hat …


An der erste Stelle angekommen begann ich - ziemlich in Deckung - den Köder auszuwerfen. An dieser Stelle habe ich das letzte mal eine große Forelle verloren. Nach paar Würfen habe ich einen großen Schatten im Wasser gesehen. Mein erster Gedanke war natürlich eine Riesenforelle. Als ich das Tier paar Sekunden lang beobachtet habe, wurde mir aber klar, dass es kein Fisch ist sondern ein Fischotter. Ich beangle diesen Flussabschnitt schon seit 10 Jahren und habe noch nie ein Otter gesehen, gesehen habe ich sie aber ca. 10 km flussabwärts und offensichtlich haben sie jetzt neue Territorien flussauf gefunden. Als er etwas näher geschwommen ist, wollte ich ein Foto machen, da hat er mich aber bemerkt und ist schnell abgehauen. Wer weiß, vlt. ist die dicke Forelle vom letzten mal schon längst in seinem Magen.

An einem anderen Spot, wo der Fluß sehr langsam fließt und ziemlich tief ist, hat auf der anderen Uferseite im Gebüsch irgendetwas einen großen Lärm gemacht. Nach paar Minuten sind dann drei Rehe zum Wasser gekommen, ein etwas größeres und zwei etwas kleinere. Obwohl für Anfang Juni etwas ungewöhnlich, da die Rehe jetzt ihre Kitze setzen, waren das wahrscheinlich eine Rehricke mit den Jungtieren vom letzten Jahr. Ein Geweih konnte ich nicht sehen, aber auf 50 m Entfernung ist das bei einem einjährigen Bock oft sehr schwer. Sie sind paar Minuten am Ufer gestanden, auch Wasser getrunken, dann ist aber etwas passiert, dass ich noch nie gesehen habe, obwohl ich schon sehr oft Rehe beobachten konnte. Auf einmal ist die Ricke ins Wasser gesprungen (nicht gefallen, gesprungen) und ist bestimmt 20 m den Ufer entlang geschwommen und dann wieder aus dem Wasser gestiegen. Eins der kleineren ist ihr ins Wasser gefolgt, das andere ist aber lieber gelaufen. Ich hatte den Eindruck, das Reh ist aus purem Spaß schwimmen gegangen.

Und auf dem Weg zum Auto bin ich dann noch fast mit einem jungen Rehbock (ein Gabler) kollidiert. Er stand neben dem Weg und hat mich paar lange Sekunden dumm angekuckt bis ihm eingefallen ist, dass ein Reh bei solchen Begegnungen eigentlich weglaufen soll.


----------



## Jason (5. Juni 2022)

Bilch , na wenn das kein munterer Bericht war. Danke fürs teilen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Luis2811 (10. Juni 2022)

Ich war heute nach der Arbeit auch nochmal wieder auf Pirsch, dabei habe ich noch 2 Kinder getroffen die dann auch ganz begeistert mitgepirscht sind. Es gab dann insgesamt 3 schöne Bafo's die alle auf den gleichen Wobbler gebissen haben. Dazu gab es noch einige anstupser die nicht hängen bleiben. Gefischt habe ich einen kleinen Crankbait in Marienkäferdekor von Salmo.  

Gruß Luis


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (10. Juni 2022)

Wunderschön, kampfstark aber immer noch eine ganze Ecke entfernt von dem, was zum Ende der Maifliegenzeit eigentlich möglich sein sollte.


----------



## Bilch (10. Juni 2022)

Petri zu den schönen Forellen Luis2811 und Hanjupp-0815!


----------



## fishhawk (11. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Wunderschön,


Petri, genauso stelle ich mir eine klassische Bachforelle vor.


----------



## Verstrahlt (11. Juni 2022)

Hab den Thread hier auf Beobachten gestellt und bekomme sonst immer ne benachrichtigung wenn jemand was neues schreibt hat aber die letzte Woche nicht funktioniert. Werd gleich mal an die Eder gehen und mein Glück da versuchen. Hoffe ich schaff es diesmal paar Bilder zu machen  
Schönes Wochenende allen


----------



## Forelle74 (11. Juni 2022)

Hallo
Ich möchte euch mal wieder mit einem kleinen Bericht erfreuen.
Ich musste ihn einfach betiteln. .

Höllentrip am Bach. 

Kapitel 1. Der Fluch des Bächleins.

Es war ein schöner Morgen und ich beschloss mich  wieder mal an das kleine Bächlein zu wagen.
Es gingen schon einige Tage voraus mit Planungen und Überlegungen ans Wasser zu fahren.
Allerdings war in der Region starkes Hochwasser.
In der Früh noch ein kurzer Check des Pegels vom Nachbarfluss.
Es sollte eigentlich nur etwas über Normalstand liegen.

Auto war schon gepackt.
Also gings um Mittag rum los.
Auf an den Bach.

Dort angekommen war ich doch etwas überrascht.





Ui,da war doch etwas viel Wasser drin.




Weiter oberhalb war es nicht ganz so arg und ich beschloss mein Glück zu probieren.
Zumal ich hier noch nie was gefangen hab und eigentlich bisher immer noch schlimmeres Hochwasser war wenn ich doch mal Zeit hatte hier her zu kommen.
Ob vieleicht ein Fluch auf dem Gewässer lastet.

Kapitel 2. Erster Fischkontakt.

Der Bach war eigentlich ein wunderschönes kleines Gewässer der mal etwas schneller,  mal etwas langsamer unverbaut durch Wiesen dümpelt.

Fisch war da Eigentlich immer zu sehen wenn ich mal da war nur so um einfach mal zu gucken.
Von den meisten Mitgliedern wird dieser Bach wohl etwas stiefmütterlich gesehen und nicht allzu oft besucht.
Bisher hatte ich noch nie nen anderen Angler gesehen.

Na dann mal los.
Ich hab mich Anfangs für nen selbstgebundenen etwas auffäligeren Streamer entschieden.




Ob der fängt?
Ich bin an ner flacheren Stelle eingestiegen und etwas hochgelaufen.








Kurz vor dem Brückerl kam ein doch recht guter Biss.
Ich drillte recht vorsichtig und dann kam ein Schöner etwa 30ger Döbel zum Vorschein.




Dort fischte ich noch etwa ne halbe Stunde aber das war erstmal der einzige Fisch.

Kapitel 3. Durststrecke.

Ich marschierte Flussabwärts und probierte es immer wieder mal ein bisschen.
Aber es rührte sich nix.
Ausser Mücken,Mücken und Mücken.
Die waren schon fast lästig.
Ich bewunderte die wunderschönen blauen Libellen die dort in Massen herumschwirrten.





Die Strecke war dort etws ruhiger und wunderschön.
Aber es ging gar nix.
Ich lief zur Brücke und versuchte es dort.
An ner angestauten Stelle sah ich paar Ringe und bekam auch nen guten Biss.
Aber sonst nix.

Kapitel 4. Nass

Nach der Brücke kam mein Lieblings Stück.
Dort waren immer reichlich Fische von oben zu sehen.
Ich kam natürlich vom Wasser her und sichtig war eh nix.
Erstmal rutschte ich etwas unsanft die Böschung runter und landete noch grad einigermaßen sicher im Wasser.
Da wars zum Glück nicht so arg tief.
Ich watete weiter und merkte das es in der Wathose immer nasser wurde.

Na toll warscheinlich beim rutschen irgendwo aufgerissen.
Kurz bevor ich am die gute Stelle kam wurden meine Erwartungen schon wieder etwas getrübt.

Ein großer Baum quer im Wasser und alles aufgestaut.
Da musste ich wieder übers Ufer.
Danach wieder in den Bach.
Sonst wär ich nicht weiter gekommen.
Ein Wurf später war mein Streamer so fest im Gras das er Abriss..
Also ruhig hingesetzt Streamer erneuert.
Diesmal ein Conhead montiert.




Der lief gut im Wasser und durfte bleiben.
Dann watete ich weiter.

Irgendwie wurde es immer nasser.
Ich schaute runter und merkte das mein Kescher weg war.
Den hab ich wohl irgendwo verloren.

Ich lange in die linke Wathosentasche und merkte das der Autoschlüssel nur so trifte.
Ob der wohl noch funktioniert?
 Zumal es ein elektronischer war.

Die Fliegenboxen waren auch unüblich schwer.
Als ich sie öffnete kam Wasser raus.
Für was hab ich eigentlich Wasserdichte Boxen?
Alles Nass.

Kapitel 5. Der Eindringling.

Ich stapfte übers Land und Umgang die schöne Kurve.
Weil ja davor der Baum lag.
Ich suchte mir einen Einstieg und flutschte wieder unsanft ins Wasser.
Da eh schon alles nass und dreckig war wars wurscht.
Ich fand eine tolle Stelle und fischte dort gemütlich.

Irgendwie sahs dort bisschen aus wie in nem einsamen Dschungel.






Ich vernahm ein rascheln ,  etwas neben mir.
Ich schaute rüber sah aber nix.

Urplötzlich platschte es 1m neben mir im Wasser so laut das ich vor Schreck die Rute fallen ließ.
Es brodelt vor mir plötzlich schaute ein Kopf raus und 2 kugelrunde Bieberaugen glotzten mich an .
Da standen wir 2 erst  mal und glotzen uns ca. 20 Sekunden an.
Als sich mein Blutdruck wieder etwas normalisiert hat, bewegte ich mich kurz und der Bieber schwamm langsam in seine Burg.





Irgendwie fühlte ich mich wie ein Eindringling und ging etwas weiter zurück.

Kapitel 6. Der Supergau.

Ich trocknet nochmal kurz die Boxen und verstaut den Autoschlüssel woanders.

Als ich zurück watete musste ich nen kleinen Umweg laufen das ich nicht zu nah an der Bieber Burg vorbei kam.

Also durchs Wasser Hang rauf.
Durch Gestrüpp Hang runter,durchs Wasser Hang rauf.
Brenneselweg ca. 50mlang und 1,50m hoch.
Bis zur Sumpfwiese.
Also rüber zum anderen Ufer.
Natürlich durchs Wasser.
Als ich den Hang rauf wollte rutschte mir die Fliegen Dose langsam das Bein runter.
Oh,  da war ein rießiger Riss in der Hosentasche.

Andere Seite Überprüft.
Alles da.?
Nein der Autoschlüssel fehlte.

War das leise plopgeräusch vorhin doch kein Fisch?
Oder hab ich beim umladen Mist gebaut.?
Naja.
Alles nochmal durchsucht ,nix.
Also zurück ,alles absuchen.

Natürlich war der ganze Weg umsonst und ich hab ihn nicht gefunden.
Langsam wurde mir zu warm und ich wollte eigentlich eh schon los fahren.
Mir blieb nix anderes um meine  Frau anzurufen.
Sie sagte das es etwas dauert, sie wird ungefähr in 2h da sein.
Ich war ja ziemlich außerhalb und 70km von Zuhause weg.

Trinken und Geld alles war im Auto.
Also was blieb mir anderes übrig als...
Weiterangeln.
Beim zurückgehen sah ich meinen Kescher im Gras liegen.  .


Kapitel 7. Gelungener Abschluss.
Ich fischte noch ein bisschen dan zog ich Richtung Auto.
Da war eine schone tiefe Gumpe.
Den Streamer langsam abtauchen lassen ,plötzlich ein Biss.
Nach einem kurzen aber schönen Drill lag der 40ger Aitel im Kescher.





Das war ein toller Fisch.
Langsam zog ich weiter Richtung Auto.
Natürlich blieb ich noch an nem Ast hängen und der Streamer war auch weg.

Ok,nochmal sammeln und was neues montiert.




Ein kleines Insekt Marke Eigenbau

Langsam sollte ja meine Frau kommen.
Ich wartete ein bisschen und schaute ins Wasser.
Soll ich oder soll ich nicht?
Also runter und nochmal ins Wasser.

2 Würfe später kam ein heftiger Einschlag.
Nach ca 5 Minuten Drill.
Lag diese wunderschöne etwas zerrupfte Bachforelle im Kescher.





Ich freue mich rießig.

Ich versorgte den Fisch und wartete am Ufer.
 Etwas geschwächt aber Glücklich bis ich dann endlich  abgeholt werde.
Nach paar Minuten sah ich schon das Auto um die Ecke biegen.
Was für ein toller Abschluss.

Kann gar nicht verstehen warum der Bach so wenig besucht wird?

Grüße an alle. 
Und ein dickes Petri allen Fängern.


----------



## Seele (11. Juni 2022)

Super Bericht. Aber da weißt wirklich nicht ob lachen oder weinen sollst... 
Danke dafür und Petri zu den schönen Fischen


----------



## Colophonius (11. Juni 2022)

Na da stelle sich wenigstens nicht mehr die Frage nach der Elektronik des Schlüssels   Petri zu den Fischen und vielen Dank für den Bericht


----------



## Forelle74 (11. Juni 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Super Bericht. Aber da weißt wirklich nicht ob lachen oder weinen sollst...
> Danke dafür und Petri zu den schönen Fischen


Zum weinen war keine Zeit ich musste ja Angeln   



Colophonius schrieb:


> Na da stelle sich wenigstens nicht mehr die Frage nach der Elektronik des Schlüssels   Petri zu den Fischen und vielen Dank für den Bericht


Das war ja dann Glück im Unglück .


Ich hab noch was ergänzt. 
Hatte paar Schreibfehler und was vergessen. 
Hab ne gute Stunde für den Bericht gebraucht.

Trotzdem hatte ich ne geile  Zeit am Wasser


----------



## Mr. Sprock (11. Juni 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Wir hatte da zwei Verbandskarten, Seenland mit 5 Seen und Kanalkarte (RMD-Kanal in der Gemarkung Mittelfranken mit 65 Kilometer) mit noch 3 Seen und insgesamt so 110 Besuchen im Jahr.
> Seit heuer gibt es da nur noch eine Karte, mit allen neun Gewässern, aber nur noch 50 (!) Besuchen im Jahr.


So eine Regelung kannte ich noch nicht.
Finde ich gut.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (11. Juni 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> An der erste Stelle angekommen begann ich - ziemlich in Deckung - den Köder auszuwerfen. An dieser Stelle habe ich das letzte mal eine große Forelle verloren. Nach paar Würfen habe ich einen großen Schatten im Wasser gesehen. Mein erster Gedanke war natürlich eine Riesenforelle. Als ich das Tier paar Sekunden lang beobachtet habe, wurde mir aber klar, dass es kein Fisch ist


Mein Beileid!


----------



## Mefourlauber (11. Juni 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich möchte euch mal wieder mit einem kleinen Bericht erfreuen.
> Ich musste ihn einfach betiteln. .
> 
> ...


Ich habe deinen Bericht gelesen, nein verschlungen. Von mir ein fettes Like. Habe den Bericht dann meiner Frau zum Lesen gegeben, da meinte sie: von mir auch ein Like. Aber 2 Likes kann ich dir nicht geben, also denk dir noch eins dazu 
Habe bei so einer Aktion meinen Ehering versenkt, aber die beste Ehefrau der Welt hat gelächelt…


----------



## Seele (11. Juni 2022)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Habe bei so einer Aktion meinen Ehering versenkt, aber die beste Ehefrau der Welt hat gelächelt…


Das ist natürlich wirklich krass


----------



## Bilch (11. Juni 2022)

Toller Bericht Forelle74 und Petri zu den schönen Fischen   
Gut, dass ich bei meinem Badegang letzte Woche nicht die Autoschlüssel verloren oder geschrottet habe


----------



## Verstrahlt (12. Juni 2022)

Angeln heute bei extrem niedriegem Wasserstand... 10cm unter dem was grade noch geht laut Pegel :-/
Bilder sind nicht so toll geworden hatte irgendeinen schmier auf der Hülle 
Hab auf 2km im Forellenkindergarten geangelt die erste hab ich noch Fotografiet....Ist auf nen 6cm Wobbler geknallt.
Dann nach 2 stunden Kleinzeug hats mir gereicht und bin ans Vereinssee gefahren














Die Forelle is ausm Vereinssee. Auch auf Wobbler (diesmal ohne Schonhaken)...  Darauf folgte eine 2te .... Bei der ist mir leider ein kleines missgeschick beim abhaken passiert.. Zuhause hinten mim Seitenschneider durchgeknipst und nach vorne rausgezogen... echt übel die wiederhaken :X


----------



## Steff-Peff (12. Juni 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> echt übel die wiederhaken :X


----------



## Mescalero (12. Juni 2022)

Bei dem Sauwetter muss man einfach raus...


----------



## Seele (12. Juni 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Bei dem Sauwetter muss man einfach raus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ein Traum, Fettes Petri


----------



## Jason (12. Juni 2022)

Eurer traumhaften Fische haben mich dazu inspiriert auch gleich den Forellen nachzueifern. Lebendköder stehen allerdings nicht zur Auswahl, aber mit Kunstködern kann man ja auch gut fangen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (12. Juni 2022)

Erfolg ist mir Gewiss. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Bilch (12. Juni 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Erfolg ist mir Gewiss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petri Jason  Ist das ein Stahlvorfach?


----------



## Jason (12. Juni 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Petri Jason  Ist das ein Stahlvorfach?


Das hast du richtig gesehen. Da es hier viele Scharfkantige Steine gibt und ich hier einige Abrisse hatte habe ich mich für ein Stahlvorfach entschieden. Nicht einen Abriss gab es, aber noch das hier. 
	

		
			
		

		
	











Einen guten Futtereimer. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (12. Juni 2022)

Und noch gerade diese zum Feierabend 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Gruß Jason


----------



## Forelle74 (12. Juni 2022)

Ein dickes Petri Verstrahlt ,Mescalero  und Jason
Tolle Fische sind das wieder  .



Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Angeln heute bei extrem niedriegem Wasserstand... 10cm unter dem was grade noch geht laut Pegel :-/
> Bilder sind nicht so toll geworden hatte irgendeinen schmier auf der Hülle
> Hab auf 2km im Forellenkindergarten geangelt die erste hab ich noch Fotografiet....Ist auf nen 6cm Wobbler geknallt.
> Dann nach 2 stunden Kleinzeug hats mir gereicht und bin ans Vereinssee gefahren
> ...


Wah
Son Drilling hatte ich auch mal an der fast selben Stelle.

Ich hab ne saubere Forelle gehakt allerdings war der Kescher zu weit weg am Baum gelehnt.
Ich dachte Handlabdung geht schon.

Zack war der hintere  Drilling in der Hand und der Fisch drehte sich und war weg.


----------



## Jason (12. Juni 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Zum weinen war keine Zeit ich musste ja Angeln


Zumindest siehst du deine Verluste mit Humor, dennoch Petri Heil, gefangen hast du ja nicht mal so schlecht. 
Luis2811 , Hanjupp-0815 und Verstrahlt natürlich auch ein Herzliches Petri zu den Salmoniden. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Verstrahlt (12. Juni 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich dachte Handlabdung geht schon.


genau dabei ist es passiert   werd die wobbler auch auf einzelhaken umbauen....  ist sicherer für mich und für die fische


----------



## Bilch (12. Juni 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> genau dabei ist es passiert   werd die wobbler auch auf einzelhaken umbauen....  ist sicherer für mich und für die fische


Und wenn es zum Schnurbruch kommt - was mir das letzte Mal leider passiert ist - fühlt man Sich auch viel wohler, weil der Fisch sich viel leichter vom Köder befreien wird.


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. Juni 2022)

Wenn zusätzlich die Widerhaken der EH angedrückt sind, fällt ihm das dann optimal leicht.

Ich finde es da auch gut, dass man kleine Untermaßige ziemlich leicht per Slack Line releasen kann, ohne sie überhaupt anzufassen. Einfach Leine locker lassen und dem Fischlein so Gelegenheit zum Losschütteln geben.

Klappt in sehr vielen Fällen. Finde ich vor allem wichtig, wenn das noch echte Selbstvermehrer sein sollten - die sind inzwischen selten genug. Und kleine Forellen sind halt insgesamt sehr empfindlich.

Dem Angler tun die angeklemmten Widerhaken auch gut, falls so ein EH doch mal versehentlich in der Hand landen sollte.

Spart auf geringerem Stresslevel ebenfalls Aufwand, wenn sich der Haken versehentlich in die Bekleidung (Weste etc.) reinpiekt --> dann muss auch in schwierigeren Fällen nicht geschnippelt werden.

Durch die angedrückten Widerhaken verzeichne ich persönlich auch nicht mehr Aussteiger im Drill, obwohl ich eine sehr giftige Xtrafast-Rute verwende.

Zwecks Zusatz-Pufferwirkung bei nicht allzuweit aufgedrehter Rollenbemse reicht da die Mono, die ich auf Forelle standardmäßig fische (bin schon lange wieder weg von Geflecht am Bach).

Man muss halt ggf. seine Wobbler etwas über Hardware-Gewicht und -Position modifizieren, sofern sich der Lauf durch die EH unerwünscht verändern sollte. Blechköder sind da aber vergleichsweise sehr unempfindlich - insbesondere Spinner.


----------



## Mescalero (12. Juni 2022)

Ich verliere lieber einen losgeschüttelten Fisch als einen, der beim Hakenlösen verletzt wird. Barbless ist am Ende einfach weniger Stress für Mensch und Tier. 

Gibt es eigentlich Drillinge ohne Widerhaken?


----------



## Verstrahlt (13. Juni 2022)

Waren ganz frische Wobbler... am Wasser ausgepackt  Vereinssee ist auch die einzige Ecke wo ich mit Widerhaken/Drilling überhaupt Angeln darf.
Drillinge gibts von Owner aufjedenfall ohne Widerhaken. Denke mal die anderen Hersteller haben sowas auch im Programm.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (13. Juni 2022)

Ein fettes Petri zu euren Fischen! Wie oft habe ich seit letztem Jahr (bisher leider vergeblich) versucht, eine Bachforelle zu erwischen... Kunstköder, Wurm, Köfi, nichts hat funktioniert. 

Bis gestern. Da habe ich einen neuen Hotspot ausprobiert, einen Mühlschuss von einer 140 Jahre alten Mühle. Erstens, weil ich dort bis mindestens bis 11.30 im Schatten bin und zweitens, weil ich in einer Flachwasserzone am Überlauf/Bypass auf Klein- Köderfisch mit der 3m Kopfrute stippen wollte. 

Um 7.15 war ich dort und mein 1. Fisch war ein kleiner Döbel, auf Made. Dann ging nichts mehr.  Ich versuchte später herauszufinden, ob in der Strömung vom Mühlschuss sich auch Kleinfisch aufhält und sich fangen läßt. Ich fing einige Lauben zwischen 7 und 11 cm genau in der richtigen Köfi-Größe für Forellen. 
Plötzlich tauchte die Pose nach rechts in die Hauptströmung ab und der Fisch war diesmal wesentlich größer! 

Es fühlte sich an wie eine Forelle und es war auch eine, vorsichtig gedrillt an 0,23er Hauptschnur und 0,18er Vorfach mit 16er Haken! Sie fand sicher den Weg in den Kescher und war seit 2 Jahren oder so meine 1. Rotgetupfte, und dann noch an der Kopfrute und auf Made! 

Ich habe mich ja sowas von gefreut, 34 cm hatte die Gute und zum Mittagessen gibt es dann leckere Forelle! Ich hielt die Montage in den Mühlschusskanal, um festzustellen, ob meine Maden da auch fängig sind. Wieder schnappte ein guter Fisch zu, der mir aber leider das Vorfach zerriss....
Mittlerweile tat sich was an der Wurmrute, war aber ein Fehlbiß. Das wiederholte sich noch einmal... 

So, ich nahm den ersten Köfi, zog ihn auf und fischte mit ihm von stromab nach stromauf, wo ich mehrere Bisse hatte. Trotz längeren Wartens hatte ich nur kurz Fischkontakt nach dem Anhieb und er stieg immer aus. 

Nun nahm ich die Rute in die Hand und tunkte die Montage vorsichtig in den Mühlschusskanal, dabei ließ ich den Bügel offen und fasste die Schnur mit Daumen, Zeige- und Mittelfinger der linken Hand. Ja, das hatte jetzt wirklich was von Bachforellenpirsch! 

Es dauerte nicht lang, da spürte ich wieder einen Biß und ließ die Schnur etwas ablaufen, bevor ich den Anhieb setzte. Diesmal hing der Fisch aber! 
Es war eine wunderschöne Tremarana? Forelle, ohne rote Tupfen. Sie hatte 37 cm und ich hätte einen Luftsprung bis zum Mond machen können! 
Obwohl wir ein wöchentliches Fanglimit von 3 Salmoniden haben, ließ ich es bei den beiden Forellen bewenden, außerdem war meine Kühlbox voll und ich hatte zudem in Kürze keinen Schatten mehr. 

Gut gelaunt packte ich ein und ließ mir daheim meine 1.Forelle, die ein zartrosiges Fleisch hatte, mit Bratkartoffeln schmecken. 

Allerdings vernesselte ich mir 2x die rechte Hand an Brennnessel, als ich mir den Angelplatz freischnitt...


----------



## Bilch (13. Juni 2022)

Dickes Petri Der mit dem Fisch tanzt und danke für den interessanten Bericht!


----------



## Forelle74 (13. Juni 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ein fettes Petri zu euren Fischen! Wie oft habe ich seit letztem Jahr (bisher leider vergeblich) versucht, eine Bachforelle zu erwischen... Kunstköder, Wurm, Köfi, nichts hat funktioniert.
> 
> Bis gestern. Da habe ich einen neuen Hotspot ausprobiert, einen Mühlschuss von einer 140 Jahre alten Mühle. Erstens, weil ich dort bis mindestens bis 11.30 im Schatten bin und zweitens, weil ich in einer Flachwasserzone am Überlauf/Bypass auf Klein- Köderfisch mit der 3m Kopfrute stippen wollte.
> 
> ...


Ja von mir auch ein dickes Petri. 
Toller Bericht


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (13. Juni 2022)

Jederzeit gerne wieder! Habe mir den Spot vorher ohne Gerät angesehen, habe aber die Strömung völlig überschätzt und erstmal ein 130! gr. Blei an die Montage gehängt. Erst später habe ich gemerkt, daß ein 60, 70 gr. Blei auch am Grund hält und die Rute auch leichter sein darf! 

Beim Nachtangeln muß ich ich dort mal herausfinden, ob ich da, auch mit starken Aalen rechnen muß, deshalb würde ich eher die schweren Grundruten einsetzen. 
Jedenfalls hatte ich keine unlösbaren Hänger und zum Auto war es auch nur ein Katzensprung. Das Mühlengebäude hat so etwas Wasserschloßähnliches, produziert nur seinen eigenen Strom. 
Leider fehlt eine Fischtreppe. 

Ein Angelplatz, wo (hoffentlich) die meisten Kollegen vorbeigehen, da man über verschieden große Steine rübergehen muß, die morgens glitschig sind. Mit Gerät nicht so einfach, aber lohnenswert, wenn man weiß wie und womit...


----------



## Bilch (15. Juni 2022)

Gestern zu einem Flüsschen gefahren, das ich nicht all zu oft besuche. Leider sah das Wasser wie Kaffeebrühe aus und dementsprecehend war auch der Erfolg. Dachte zuerst das liegt an dem Gewitter den Tag zuvor, habe aber später von einem lokalen Angler erfahren, dass weiter oben irgendwelche ausgrabunegn statt finden und es ca. noch 1 Monat dauern wird, bis das Wasser wieder klar ist  Hatte in mehr als 6 Stunden nur 3 Bisse, eine schöne Forelle biss auf einen weißen Koppenstreamer, ist aber leider ausgestiegen.


----------



## Seele (15. Juni 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Gestern zu einem Flüsschen gefahren, das ich nicht all zu oft besuche. Leider sah das Wasser wie Kaffeebrühe aus und dementsprecehend war auch der Erfolg. Dachte zuerst das liegt an dem Gewitter den Tag zuvor, habe aber später von einem lokalen Angler erfahren, dass weiter oben irgendwelche ausgrabunegn statt finden und es ca. noch 1 Monat dauern wird, bis das Wasser wieder klar ist  Hatte in mehr als Stunden nur 3 Bisse, eine schöne Forelle biss auf einen weißen Koppenstreamer, ist aber leider ausgestiegen.
> Anhang anzeigen 409953
> Anhang anzeigen 409952



Ist doch super, musst du nur sehr spät oder sehr früh ans Wasser fahren, dann bist du einer der Einzigen der einigermaßen fischbares Wasser hast. Die Fische müssen trotz der Arbeiten fressen und bekommen das mit, dass es Phasen gibt in denen das Wasser aufklart. Danach richten Sie ihre Raubzeiten. Gerade Bafos kannst du in der Dämmerung oder auch Nachts prima fangen. Sind halt dann leider meist die ganz Großen


----------



## Mescalero (15. Juni 2022)

Bilch 
Besser als Schneider, Petri!
Das Flüsschen sieht trotz Kaffee sehr attraktiv aus, schön Platz zum Hantieren und anscheinend kann man durchlatschen. Oder ist es tiefer als es scheint?


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. Juni 2022)

Hi Seele, hast Du einen Ködertip um nachts auf Forelle erfolgreich zu sein? Geht es nur bei hellem Mondlicht?

R. S.


----------



## Seele (15. Juni 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hi Seele, hast Du einen Ködertip um nachts auf Forelle erfolgreich zu sein? Geht es nur bei hellem Mondlicht?
> 
> R. S.


Köder sind die gleichen wie im Tag auch, nur eben in Fluo bzw UV aktiv und hellen Farben. Bei Vollmond kann aber schwarz im oberen Wasserbereich auch interessant sein, da es zum hellen Licht einen guten Kontrast gibt. 

Bald kommt aber vielleicht was auf den Markt, das ist in der Nacht recht erfolgreich sein könnte. Hab da sowas gehört...


----------



## Bilch (15. Juni 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Ist doch super, musst du nur sehr spät oder sehr früh ans Wasser fahren, dann bist du einer der Einzigen der einigermaßen fischbares Wasser hast. Die Fische müssen trotz der Arbeiten fressen und bekommen das mit, dass es Phasen gibt in denen das Wasser aufklart. War Danach richten Sie ihre Raubzeiten. Gerade Bafos kannst du in der Dämmerung oder auch Nachts prima fangen. Sind halt dann leider meist die ganz Großen


Es klärt nicht auf, hat mir der Angler erzählt. War schon um 5 Uhr morgens dort und war schon so wie auf den Bildern.


----------



## Bilch (15. Juni 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Bilch
> Besser als Schneider, Petri!
> Das Flüsschen sieht trotz Kaffee sehr attraktiv aus, schön Platz zum Hantieren und anscheinend kann man durchlatschen. Oder ist es tiefer als es scheint?


Das Flüsschen ist top, auch Äschen und Huchen gibt es noch und einen guten Döbel- und Nasenbestand.

Man kann an vielen Stellen zum anderen Ufer waten, es gibt aber Stellen wo das Fluß bis 2 m tief ist. An so einer Stelle, 1 m vom Ufer, bin ich gestern, weil ich den Boden nicht gesehen habe, auf einmal bis zum Bauch im Wasser gestanden. Habe dann unter der Eisenbahnbrücke die Klamotten getrocknet und nur in Unterhose weitergeangelt   bis auf die Watstiefel war in 1 Stunde alles wieder trocken.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Juni 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Das Flüsschen ist top, auch Äschen und Huchen gibt es noch und einen guten Döbel- und Nasenbestand.
> 
> Man kann an vielen Stellen zum ander Ufer waten, es gibt aber Stellen wo das Fluß bis 2 m tief ist. An so einer Stelle, 1 m vom Ufer, bin ich gestern, weil ich den Boden nicht gesehen habe, auf einmal bis zum Bauch im Wasser gestanden. Habe dann unter der Eisenbahnbrücke die Klamotten getrocknet und nur in Unterhose weitergeangelt   bis auf die Watstiefel war in 1 Stunde alles wieder trocken.


Hallo,

Du kommst mir ja vor wie mein Vater. Der fiel mal in Slowenien in die Krka, auf der Insel, auf der das Schlosshotel Otocec ist, in der Nähe von Novo Mesto. Der zog sich auch bis auf die Unterwäsche aus und fischte seelenruhig weiter, obwohl er nur so 200/300 Meter zum Hotel (neue Kleidung) hatte. Wenn der sich wo festgebissen hatte, war er nicht leicht wegzubringen  .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (15. Juni 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hi Seele, hast Du einen Ködertip um nachts auf Forelle erfolgreich zu sein? Geht es nur bei hellem Mondlicht?
> 
> R. S.


Mit Mausstreamern wird das nächtliche Bafofischen gern betrieben. Funktionieren sollte aber eigentlich alles was einigermaßen Radau macht.

Je älter, desto höher ist das Sicherheitsbedürfnis, deshalb verlassen gerade ältere Bafos ihren Einstand nur noch in der Dämmerung oder nachts. Nebenher sind bspw. Koppen (Leibspeise Nr. 1) nachtaktiv und deshalb leichter zu erbeuten als tagsüber wo sie unter den Steinen liegen.
Bafos sind nicht die reinen Sichträuber für die sie oft gehalten werden, sie finden ihre Beute genauso gut über den Geruch und die Seitenlinie. Ich hab in früheren Zeiten so gut wie alle meine Topfische beim (Pseudo-) Aalangeln gefangen. Ebenso wie meine größten Döbel, auch die bevorzugen wegen ihrer Vorsicht die Nacht. Äschen z.B. gab es trotz gutem Bestands niemals nachts weil die rein übers Auge ihre Beute finden.

Ob man nachts auf Bafos gehen muss  ist eine andere Frage, sehr früh morgens kann man die nachtaktiven genauso gut noch erwischen und man hat dabei die Chance auch die tagaktiven Arten zu fangen. Hänger lösen in der Dunkelheit wo man nicht sieht wohin man tritt, stelle ich mir nicht so prickelnd vor, auch Werfen, Waten, Fische lösen, Knoten binden usw. muss ich nachts nicht haben.


----------



## Seele (15. Juni 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Ob man nachts auf Bafos gehen muss ist eine andere Frage, sehr früh morgens kann man die nachtaktiven genauso gut noch erwischen und man hat dabei die Chance auch die tagaktiven Arten zu fangen. Hänger lösen in der Dunkelheit wo man nicht sieht wohin man tritt, stelle ich mir nicht so prickelnd vor, auch Werfen, Waten, Fische lösen, Knoten binden usw. muss ich nachts nicht haben



Gewisses "normale" Nachtangelerfahrung sollte da schon da sein und ein Hang von Verrücktheit


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (15. Juni 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Gewisses "normale" Nachtangelerfahrung sollte da schon da sein und ein Hang von Verrücktheit


Vor allem Platz zum Werfen und gute Nerven. Ich würde bei mir am Gewässer nicht mal im Traum drauf kommen nachts mit der Fliegen- oder Spinnrute zu fischen, hab ja schon früher beim Plumpsangeln oft genug die Bäume gefunden


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Juni 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Ob man nachts auf Bafos gehen muss  ist eine andere Frage, sehr früh morgens kann man die nachtaktiven genauso gut noch erwischen und man hat dabei die Chance auch die tagaktiven Arten zu fangen. Hänger lösen in der Dunkelheit wo man nicht sieht wohin man tritt, stelle ich mir nicht so prickelnd vor, auch Werfen, Waten, Fische lösen, Knoten binden usw. muss ich nachts nicht haben.


Hallo.#,

das Nachtfischen auf große Bachforellen kenn ich von der slowenischen Krka. Da bissen die Großen auch fast nur  nachts. Ist aber auch nicht so mein Ding gewesen, werfen nach Gehör und Anhieb auch, nach Schmatzlaut wird erstmal angehauen, aber es schmatzen auch andere Forellen   und so haute man drei/viermal an, bis da ein Fisch dran war und es bissen ja auch kleinere. Außerdem wäre ich da mal beinahe an einer kritischen Stelle baden gegangen und damals war ich um die dreißig und heute würde ich das auch nicht mehr machen. Allerdings die großen Forellen (2-5 Kilo), welche man am Tag manchmal ausmachen konnte, animierten da schon gewaltig.
Äschen gabs da damals auch, streckenweise, viele und auch richtig gute.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (15. Juni 2022)

Die Fische, die man Tagsüber sieht, sind meistens auf Sicht nicht fangbar. 
Meine Erfahrung ist, daß besonders Nachts besonders die großen Bachforellen beißen! 
Grad auf Grund und auf fingerlange Köfis. Nur weiß man dann eben nicht, ob guter Aal oder Forelle, bis man den Fisch im Schein der Kopflampe dann sieht. 
Ein Aal läßt sich gut herausheben, bei einer großen Forelle macht man das besser nicht....


----------



## Mescalero (15. Juni 2022)

So wurde bei uns das massenhafte Leerfischen des Baches mit Wurm ad absurdum geführt, bzw. die Maßnahmen dagegen. 

Erst komplettes Kunstködergebot, die Leute haben nichts mehr gefangen und sich beschwert. Jetzt ist nachts wieder Wurm erlaubt, auf Aal (lol), da können die dicken Bafos gleich mit rausgeangelt werden. Als Beifang selbstverständlich.


----------



## fishhawk (15. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Mescalero schrieb:


> Jetzt ist nachts wieder Wurm erlaubt, auf Aal (lol),


Konnte doch niemand mit rechnen, dass manche Angler das ausnutzen.oder??????


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (16. Juni 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> So wurde bei uns das massenhafte Leerfischen des Baches mit Wurm ad absurdum geführt, bzw. die Maßnahmen dagegen.
> 
> Erst komplettes Kunstködergebot, die Leute haben nichts mehr gefangen und sich beschwert. Jetzt ist nachts wieder Wurm erlaubt, auf Aal (lol), da können die dicken Bafos gleich mit rausgeangelt werden. Als Beifang selbstverständlich.


Man muss ja nicht gleich dogmatisch an so wichtige Sachen heran gehen. Es gibt in jeder Gemeinschaft verschiedene Menschen und Ansichten. Das Problem sind die Entweder-Oder Entscheidungen, das Herausarbeiten ausgefeilter und dem Gewässer angepassten Regelungen ist leider bei vielen Vereinen nicht gewünscht. Die HV soll meistens schnell und nach einem gewohnten Prozedere ablaufen.
Bei uns war das Aalfischen nur 6 Wochen im Jahr, von - bis x Uhr erlaubt, auch den 2er Haken als Mindestgröße hat man durch gebracht. Aale gab und gibt es nach wie vor und zwar richtig große. Wäre auch gut gewesen um die unerwünschten Großdöbel kurz zu halten. Aber eine Begrenzung fürs Wo war nicht durchzubringen, es gab deswegen immer ein paar Vögel, die sich im obersten Streckenteil vergnügt haben. Das ist reine Forellenregion, kaum ein Aal zieht so weit hoch und es gab dort in einmündenden Nebengräben noch Möglichkeiten für die Naturverlaichung der Bafos. Deshalb kam dann das komplette Verbot für Naturköder.

Wenn man das heute nochmal neu entscheiden müsste, könnte ich mich unter gewissen Umständen damit anfreunden bzw. mich zumindest der Stimme enthalten. Die untersten ca. 3km haben wir erst seit 7 Jahren dazu gepachtet, der Bafobestand wurde vorher nie wirklich gefördert und das Ganze ist eher der Äschen- bzw. fast schon Barbenregion zuzuordnen. Bafobrutbesatz haben wir dort schon eingestellt weil die wenig Chancen haben sich gegen Döbel und Barsche zu behaupten, es läuft eine Wiederansiedlung der Nasen und es gibt jede Menge Druck durch zuwandernde Weissfische aus dem Ablauf eines nahegelegenen Stausees.

Dort könnte man Naturköder durchaus zulassen, vllt. die Zahl der Ansitze pro Jahr erstmal einschränken um zu schauen wie es funktioniert. Fände ich besser als die jetzige Regelung nach der man Döbel mit Kirsche und Kartoffel beangeln kann, aber eben leider wieder auf der kompletten Strecke. Das öffnet wieder  Tür und Tor für die Jungs, die dann doch ihr Würmchen dran hängen. Der obere Streckenteil ist nämlich so dicht bewachsen, daß Kontrollen wenig Sinn machen.
Aber dieser Verein steht sich halt gerne selbst im Weg, es gibt nur ent- oder weder


----------



## fishhawk (16. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Aale gab und gibt es nach wie vor und zwar richtig große.


Ist schon ein bemerkenswerter Fisch, der Aal.

Obwohl wir in Bayern ziemlich weit weg von der Küste sind, der Main mit Wasserkraftwerken gespickt ist  und in bayerischen Fließgewässern im Schnitt alle ca. 2km ein Querbauwerk kommt, davon die meisten ohne Aufstiegshilfe, schaffen es die Aale trotzdem bis in die Bachforellengewässer.


----------



## Fruehling (16. Juni 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Wenn zusätzlich die Widerhaken der EH angedrückt sind, fällt ihm das dann optimal leicht.
> 
> Ich finde es da auch gut, dass man kleine Untermaßige ziemlich leicht per Slack Line releasen kann, ohne sie überhaupt anzufassen. Einfach Leine locker lassen und dem Fischlein so Gelegenheit zum Losschütteln geben.
> 
> ...




*Sollte man wirklich mal irgendwo anpinnen!*


----------



## Fruehling (16. Juni 2022)

Mescalero 









						VMC Leicht Inline Drilling ohne Widerhaken 7552B 8 Stück #16  im Köder Laden kaufen
					

VMC Leicht Inline Drilling ohne Widerhaken 7552B 8 Stück - Spezieller feindrähtiger VMC Drilling für Wobbler ohne Widerhaken, um die Fische wieder freilassen zu können. Perfekt zum Angeln mit Gefühl:




					www.koeder-laden.de


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (16. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ist schon ein bemerkenswerter Fisch, der Aal.
> 
> Obwohl wir in Bayern ziemlich weit weg von der Küste sind, der Main mit Wasserkraftwerken gespickt ist  und in bayerischen Fließgewässern im Schnitt alle ca. 2km ein Querbauwerk kommt, davon die meisten ohne Aufstiegshilfe, schaffen es die Aale trotzdem bis in die Bachforellengewässer.


Hab mich auch immer gefragt wo die herkommen weil direkt im befischten Bach eigentlich keine eingesetzt wurden und es mM nach vom Main annähernd unmöglich war.
Auch hab ich als "erfahrener" Aalangler aus meiner Zeit in Südbayern nicht geglaubt, daß was dran wäre, das nur die größten soweit aufsteigen. Aber nach meinem Rückumzug in die Heimat wurde ich eines Besseren belehrt. Einen Durchschnitt habe ich nie ausgerechnet, aber der lag sicher um die 80 cm, an kleiner als 65 kann ich mich gar nicht erinnern. Meinen "Hexensabbat" erlebte ich nach einem schweren Gewitter 1990 mit einem in den 70ern, zwei 3 Pfündern und einem 96cm langen 4,5 Pfd Prügel. Werd' ich nie vergessen, nicht nur weils geil war, war nämlich auch mein letztes gezieltes Aalangeln  . Hier wurde es verboten und die Motivation irgendwo anders auf Aal zu gehen war wie weggeblasen. Es gibt aber noch welche, habe vor 2 Jahren wieder mal einen tot gefunden, der war mit 86 cm auch nicht grade klein.


----------



## fishhawk (16. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Hier wurde es verboten


Das gezielte Angeln auf Aal oder die Fischerei mit Ködern, die regelmäßig Aalfänge bringen?

Bei uns hier in MFr dürfen in Salmonidengewässern Aale unabhängig von Maß und Zeit nach dem Fang nicht zurückgesetzt werden.
Gilt auch für Hecht, Zander, Wels, ReBo und Bachsaibling.
Ist beim Aal allerdings schon sehr unwahrscheinlich, den auf Kunstköder oder Fliege zu erwischen.

Wobei ich Fliegenfischer kenne, die behaupten sie könnten *jeden* Fisch mit der Fliege fangen.

Bei manchen Menschen herrscht halt mit Sicherheit kein Mangel an Selbstbewußtsein.


----------



## Mescalero (16. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wobei ich Fliegenfischer kenne, die behaupten sie könnten *jeden* Fisch mit der Fliege fangen.


Würde ich sehr gern behaupten können!
Die Liste der noch nie gefangenen Fische ist allerdings noch verdammt lang...

Zufällig oder "aus Versehen" kann bestimmt so ziemlich jeder Fisch mit der Fliege gefangen werden. Aber gezielt und erfolgreich auf z.B. Rotfeder....da gehören schon Skills dazu.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wobei ich Fliegenfischer kenne, die behaupten sie könnten *jeden* Fisch mit der Fliege fangen.
> 
> Bei manchen Menschen herrscht halt mit Sicherheit kein Mangel an Selbstbewußtsein.


Hallo,

denk mal an den Robert Pfandl, Urgestein der deutschen Fliegenfischerszene, der fischte so ziemlich auf alles nur mit der Fliege und das schon vor 60 Jahren.
Ob er damit auch auf Aal fischte ist mir allerdings nicht bekannt, ich glaube aber eher nein  .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (16. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Mescalero schrieb:


> jeder Fisch mit der Fliege


Ich hab dann nach einem Fangbild vom Grönlandhai gefragt, da war das Gespräch dann beendet.

Gibt schon so Typen, mit denen ich mich nicht gerne unterhalte.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> denk mal an den Robert Pfandl,


Der hat viele Fische gefangen, die regelmäßig Fliegen oder Nymphen futterten. Aal, Rutte etc. aber vermutlich tatsächlich nicht.

Ich hab übrigens mal beim small-talk an einem Fliegenwasser beiläufig erwähnt, wie beeindruckt ich war,  als der Robert damals neben der Wöhrder Wiese am Goldbach zwischen dem Bewuchs rumgewedelt hat.

Meinte einer dieser jungen, dynamischen, markenaffinen Nachwuchsfliegenfischer:  " Pfandl, den hab ich schon um Längen hinter mir gelassen" .

Da hab ich dann  das Gespräch sehr abrupt beendet.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Meinte einer dieser jungen, dynamischen, markenaffinen Nachwuchsfliegenfischer:  " Pfandl, den hab ich schon um Längen hinter mir gelassen" .
> 
> Da hab ich dann  das Gespräch sehr abrupt beendet.


Hallo,

aber höchsten in der Weite beim Werfen, beim praktischen Fliegenfischen konnte den damals kaum einer das Wasser reichen.
Ich kannte ja beide, seinen Sohn, der schon mal 24 Weltmeistertitel beim Casting hatte und ihn, den bodenständigen Tüftler und sehr erfahrenen Fliegenfischer.
So wenig wie er an die (Casting)Wurfkünste seines Sohnes rankam, kam sein Sohn beim praktischen Fliegenfischen an seinen Vater ran .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (16. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das gezielte Angeln auf Aal oder die Fischerei mit Ködern, die regelmäßig Aalfänge bringen?
> 
> ...


Das Naturköderangeln natürlich, alter Haarspalter 
Behaupten kann man viel, wobei, die neuseeländischen Monster sollen ja auf alles gehen, auch auf Angler 

Mescalero : Rotfeder ist mit der Trockenfliege nicht so schwer, am längsten hab ich im Haus und Hofbach fürn Gründling gebraucht. Ist bis dato auch  bei nur einem geblieben, nicht auf Nymphe wie lange probiert sondern auf nen kleinen Streamer.


----------



## fishhawk (16. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> beim praktischen Fliegenfischen konnte den damals kaum einer das Wasser reichen.


So sehe ich das auch und der junge Mann hat sich mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht auf den Casting-Sport bezogen.
Ich gehe da eher von übersteigerter Selbsteinschätzung aus.



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Das Naturköderangeln natürlich, alter Haarspalter


Hab mal mit einem erfahrenen Angler gesprochen, die in seinem privaten Salmonidengewässer aus Hegegründen nachts mit langschenkligem Wurmhaken auf Aal angelte.  Der hatte da allerdings ne Zahnstocher o.ä. quer durchs Öhr montiert, damit der Haken von evtl. beissenden BaFos nicht geschluckt werden konnte.

Wie das dann am Wasser tatsächlich funktioniert hat, weiß ich allerdings nicht, da ich nie dabei war..  War ja ein Privatgewässer , von sich aus hat er mich nicht eingeladen und zum Betteln war ich zu stolz.

In einem Vereinsgewässer kann es je nach Mitgliederstruktur natürlich schon etwas haarig sein, das Aalangeln zu erlauben.
Da muss man bei der Mitgliederauswahl schon ein wirklich gutes Händchen haben, wenn das ohne Probleme klappen soll.


----------



## Mescalero (16. Juni 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Mescalero : Rotfeder ist mit der Trockenfliege nicht so schwer, am längsten hab ich im Haus und Hofbach fürn Gründling gebraucht. Ist bis dato auch  bei nur einem geblieben, nicht auf Nymphe wie lange probiert sondern auf nen kleinen Streamer.


So unterschiedlich sind die Erfahrungen. 
Gründlinge waren meine ersten Karpfenartigen, gefangen auf einen San Juan Worm. Das waren aber eigentlich auch Beifänge und nicht der Zielfisch. Vermutlich würden die nicht mehr beißen, wenn ich es gezielt darauf anläge.


----------



## fishhawk (16. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Mescalero schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich sind die Erfahrungen.


Ihr fischt ja auch nicht in den gleichen Gewässern.

Nach meiner Erfahrung gibt es keine Garantie, dass was an Gewässer A Erfolg bringt auch zwangsläufig in Gewässer B funktioniert.


----------



## Seele (16. Juni 2022)

Ganz ehrlich auf Forellenzopf gefangen, zählt ja teilweise auch als Streamer


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (16. Juni 2022)

Ich sage es mal so: In jedem Gewässer bzw. jeder Gewässerstrecke beißen die Fische individuell anders. Schwerpunktmäßig gehe ich mit Köfis auf Bachforellen, wenn dabei ein guter Aal beißt oder ein Döbel, freue ich mich natürlich auch!

In unserer Flußstrecke wurden im Frühjahr (Februar oder März)  soundsoviele fangfähige Bachforellen besetzt. Obwohl für Hecht und Zander Schonzeit war, habe ich einige Kollegen gesehen, die mit Kunstködern auf Forellen geangelt haben! Ist zwar im Erlaubnisschein nicht explizit verboten, ich habe mich aber trotzdem gewundert....

Meine Erfahrungen zum Bachforellen angeln mit Köfis sind die, daß sie diesen immer voll nehmen und verschlucken. Man darf allerdings nicht zu früh anhauen! Bekomme ich aber einen Biß und den Köfi ( 7- 9cm) zerkaut wieder zurück, war das keine Forelle, sondern ein Aal!

Es ist schon unglaublich, daß sich Fische aus unterschiedlichsten Regionen denselben Lebensraum und evtl. sogar dieselben Unterstände teilen....


----------



## fishhawk (16. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Obwohl für Hecht und Zander Schonzeit war, habe ich einige Kollegen gesehen, die mit Kunstködern auf Forellen geangelt haben!


Ob Bachforellenbesatz in Gewässer mit Hecht und und Zanderbestand so richtig sinnig ist, kann man auch unterschiedlich sehen.



Seele schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich auf Forellenzopf gefangen


Bachforellen sind eigentlich schon irgendwie hübsche Fische. Zumindest wenn Seele sie in Szene setzt.


----------



## Seele (16. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ob Bachforellenbesatz in Gewässer mit Hecht und und Zanderbestand so richtig sinnig ist, kann man auch unterschiedlich sehen.
> 
> ...




Das sind eine der schönsten einheimischen Fische. Vor allem mit den schönen Punkten.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (16. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hab mal mit einem erfahrenen Angler gesprochen, die in seinem privaten Salmonidengewässer aus Hegegründen nachts mit langschenkligem Wurmhaken auf Aal angelte.  Der hatte da allerdings ne Zahnstocher o.ä. quer durchs Öhr montiert, damit der Haken von evtl. beissenden BaFos nicht geschluckt werden konnte.


Es gibt auch so Plastikdinger in Kreisform die man als Schluckschutz auf den Haken schieben kann. Hab ich aber niemals probiert. Was meist völlig unter geht bei allen Diskussionen : hab ich ein Mischwasser ohne natürlichen Aufwuchs, wo Bafos fangfähig als Angelmaterial eingesetzt werden, erübrigt sich alles weitere. Dort ist es sowieso besser wenn sie möglichst schnell wieder raus sind.

Ich setze mich mal ab hier, glaube Seele 's Foto ist der Wink weniger OT zu diskutieren .
Schöner Fisch Seele , Petri heil von mir . Bin nun 2 mal nicht bald genug ausm Bett gekommen und abends finde ich es schon zu warm, werd in nächster Zeit nur döbeln und barscheln bis es wieder kühler wird.


----------



## Fruehling (16. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ob Bachforellenbesatz in Gewässer mit Hecht und und Zanderbestand so richtig sinnig ist, kann man auch unterschiedlich sehen....



In etwa so sinnig, wie das nahezu grundsätzliche Zurücksetzen dicker Döbel und Barsche in Salmonidengewässer.


----------



## fishhawk (16. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Seele schrieb:


> Vor allem mit den schönen Punkten.


Da kommt so schnell kein anderer heimischer Fisch mit.

Wenn sie dann noch richtig in Szene gesetzt sind, schau ich mir die Bilder sehr gerne an.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (17. Juni 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich auf Forellenzopf gefangen, zählt ja teilweise auch als Streamer


Da ist der Grund weswegen der Koppenstreamer bei mir die Nr. 1 ist. Sind aus nem Barsch, den ich gestern abend gefangen habe. Es gäbe dort auch jede Menge Elritzen, aber auch der Barsch scheint Koppen zu lieben. Den Bafos konnte ich erfolgreich aus dem Weg gehen.


----------



## Seele (17. Juni 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Da ist der Grund weswegen der Koppenstreamer bei mir die Nr. 1 ist. Sind aus nem Barsch, den ich gestern abend gefangen habe. Es gäbe dort auch jede Menge Elritzen, aber auch der Barsch scheint Koppen zu lieben. Den Bafos konnte ich erfolgreich aus dem Weg gehen.
> Anhang anzeigen 410210



Ob Koppenstreamer oder Forellenzopf kommt viel auf die Bedingungen an. Muss ich an Grund oder habe viel Strömung bzw tiefes Wasser, kommt man mit dem Koppenstreamer schnell an seine Grenzen. Braucht man dagegen eine Ultra-langsame Führung und trotzdem noch etwas Bewegung ist er Trumpf. 
Jeder Köder hat sein Paradegebiet.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (17. Juni 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Ob Koppenstreamer oder Forellenzopf kommt viel auf die Bedingungen an. Muss ich an Grund oder habe viel Strömung bzw tiefes Wasser, kommt man mit dem Koppenstreamer schnell an seine Grenzen. Braucht man dagegen eine Ultra-langsame Führung und trotzdem noch etwas Bewegung ist er Trumpf.
> Jeder Köder hat sein Paradegebiet.


Absolut. Für mich ist 1m ja eh schon tief und im Augenblick haben wir wieder ganz wenig Wasser, an vielen Stellen steht es fast. Selbst ein Illex Chubby, den ich die letzten 30 min zwecks mehr Action gefischt habe, schrobberte ständig übern Grund. Und wie fast immer mit Wobblern, null Interresse.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (17. Juni 2022)

Na da habe ich zuletzt in noch flacherem Wasser geangelt, schätze mal so 35 - 45 cm. Meine allererste Bachforelle habe ich mit 13 oder so auf nen Medi - oder Mini S in noch flacherem Wasser gefangen, als ich den das 1.Mal.ausprobiert habe. Der Fisch ist beim Drill aus dem Wasser gesprungen! Konnte aber nicht auf den Grund sehen. Meine Forellen vom letzten Angelplatz hatten alle rosa Fleisch, wie beim Lachs.

Nehme mal stark an, daß sich die Forellen da außer von kleinen Fischen auch stark von Bachflohkrebsen ernähren!  So 5 - 6 Stück auf einen 4er Haken sollte die eine oder andere Rotgetupfte bringen, was meint ihr?
Gibt's von Bachflohkrebsen eigentlich Fliegen?


----------



## Mescalero (17. Juni 2022)

Ja gibt es, z.B.:








						Classic Gammarus Fluo Orange Nymphe
					

Classic Gammarus Fluo Orange in Tschech. Nymphen & Gammarus, NYMPHEN & NASSFLIEGEN, Fliegen




					www.1000fliegen.de


----------



## kridkram (23. Juni 2022)

Hab seit längerem wieder mal hier rein geschaut. Ich war vorige Woche mal meine neue Fliegenrute und Rolle ausprobieren. Hab so um 16 Uhr angefangen und zuerst mit Streamer gefischt, später mit Trockenfliege. Gefangen hab ich um die 15 Bafos, allerdings nur so bis 25 cm.
Zu den außergewöhnlichen Fängen, mir ist es tatsächlich schon gelungen, vor 30 Jahren auf Goldkopfnymphe einen Aal zu fangen. War aber nicht am Fluss sondern in unserer Talsperre. Hatte neue Flugschnur drauf und wollte einfach das Wurfverhalten testen.
Was mich hier wundert, scheinbar fischt keiner hier mit Gummifisch, das ist mein Favorit auf große Forellen. Teilweise sogar mit der Fliegenrute, sehr gut funktionieren Weisse.
Hatte zum Saisonstart darauf eine 40iger.


----------



## Luis2811 (23. Juni 2022)

kridkram schrieb:


> Was mich hier wundert, scheinbar fischt keiner hier mit Gummifisch, das ist mein Favorit auf große Forellen. Teilweise sogar mit der Fliegenrute, sehr gut funktionieren Weisse.
> Hatte zum Saisonstart darauf eine 40iger.


Ich fische auch oft mit Gummifisch, besonders grene im Holz. Dazu benutzte ich meist Offsethaken am Chebu um Hängergefahr zu minimieren. Hat auch dieses Jahr schon den ein oder anderen Fisch gebracht. Nachteil ist nur, dass der Offsethaken auch öfters Fehlbisse verursacht.

Gruß Luis


----------



## Seele (23. Juni 2022)

kridkram schrieb:


> Was mich hier wundert, scheinbar fischt keiner hier mit Gummifisch, das ist mein Favorit auf große Forellen.


Das Thema hatten wir schon paar mal und sind meist zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, dass es weitaus bessere Köder für Forellen gibt. Es gibt hin und wieder Angler die fangen ganz gut auf Gufis aber sind in der Regel in der Minderheit. 
Außerdem sind große Jighaken bei Forellenangler nicht gerade beliebt. Viele Haken hängen im Auge und sie schlitzen im Drill verhältnismäßig leicht aus.


----------



## fishhawk (23. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Seele schrieb:


> Außerdem sind große Jighaken bei Forellenangler nicht gerade beliebt.


Scheinbar nicht bei allen, sonst wären sie an manchen Salmonidenstrecken wohl  nicht verboten.


----------



## Seele (23. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Scheinbar nicht bei allen, sonst wären sie an manchen Salmonidenstrecken wohl nicht verboten.


Hab ich ja geschrieben es gibt hin und wieder welche die damit gut fangen. Und ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass Gufis an den Strecken wegen der zu guten Fängigkeit verboten sind. Wenn dann ausschließlich Gufis verboten sind, Wobbler, Zöpfe und Streamer aber erlaubt sind dann haben darüber ganz große Leuchten entschieden...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (23. Juni 2022)

In Talsperren, ohne große Sprünge einfach eingeleiert, können Gummifische schon gut sein. Dort leben die Bachforellen aber auch ganz anders als im Bach, sie ziehen wie Seeforellen den Futterfischen hinterher.
Im Bach ist das Platsch beim Eintauchen oft schon kontraproduktiv, während das Plitsch eines leichten Köders manchmal den Suchreflex auslösen kann. Ausserdem haben Bafos bei der üblichen Jigführung Probleme den Köder im richtigen Augenblick zu erwischen weil sie nicht einsaugen können. Bafos im Bach sind "Sekt oder Selters" Fische, ist der Köder kurz aus dem Sichtfeld reicht das oft schon lieber wieder in die Deckung zu verschwinden. Ganz schlecht ist es, wenn es beim Fehlversuch (Hardbaits vor allem) eine Berührung gab, dann sind sie oft nachhaltig vergrämt und trauen sich den ganzen Tag nicht mehr ihren Einstand zu verlassen.


----------



## Bilch (23. Juni 2022)

Habe schon paar sehr schöne (und große) Forellen mit GuFis gefangen (auch am Bach, obwohl vor allem an Stauseen). man muss aber schon aufpassen, weil - wie Seele schon geschrieben hat - die Verletzungsgefahr größer als bei anderen Ködern ist. Wenn man es nicht vor hat die Fische zu entnehmen, dann würde ich von GuFis lieber abraten. Und man sollte besser größere GuFis benutzen, weil die kleinen Forellen dann nur am Schwanz knabbern und so fast kein Risiko besteht, dass man eine verangelt.


----------



## fishhawk (23. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Seele schrieb:


> Wenn dann ausschließlich Gufis verboten sind,


Ich dachte da eher an Jig-Streamer oder Jig-Nymphen in Fliegenstrecken.

Sowas liest man öfter.

Gummifisch kann man auch ohne Jig fischen, wenn man denn  möchte.

Der Gummi selber ist ja eher problemlos.


----------



## Seele (23. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich dachte da eher an Jig-Streamer oder Jig-Nymphen in Fliegenstrecken.


Das liegt aber oft daran weil die einfach unglaublich fängig sind an Strecken an denen sonst nur mit kleinen unbeschwerten Nymphen gefischt wird. Wer nämlich als Einziger in die tiefen Gumpen in das Wohnzimmer der Alpha-Trutte kommt, der darf in der Regel gleich zum Essen bleiben. 



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Im Bach ist das Platsch beim Eintauchen oft schon kontraproduktiv, während das Plitsch eines leichten Köders manchmal den Suchreflex auslösen kann.


Das muss als Zitat in die neue Rute und Rolle  Elmar Elfers , ich schmeiß mich weg vor Lachen. Weiß aber ganz genau was du meinst Hanjupp-0815 und damit hast du völlig recht. Deswegen werfe ich oft so parallel zum Wasser wie es nur geht und stoppe den Zopf dann am gewünschten Punkt sanft ab, das gibt dann ein "Plitsch", der im Bogen geworfene Köder würde ein "Platsch" geben.


----------



## Bilch (23. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich dachte da eher an Jig-Streamer oder Jig-Nymphen in Fliegenstrecken.
> 
> ...


Man hat z.B. eine Fly-only Strecke, weil es ja angeblich so fischschonend ist - mit einem auf großem Haken gebundenen Streamer darf man also anegln, Spinnfischen darf man nicht ...

An eineigen Gewässern bei uns ist Spinnfischen nur mit den Streamern eralubt, was ich auch total dumm finde, weil der Haken bei einem Streamer viel problematischer sein kann als bei einem Wobbler.


----------



## fishhawk (23. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Bilch schrieb:


> weil es ja angeblich so fischschonend ist -


Für den Fisch ist es egal, ob Fliege/Nymphe/Streamer mit der Flugangel oder konventionellem Gerät angeboten werden.

Hakengröße, Hakenform, mit Widerhaken / oder barbless,  Drilldauer, Wassertemperatur, "air-exposure" usw. haben auch nicht zwangsläufig was mit Flugangel oder nicht zu tun.

"Fly only" wird zwar gerne so verkauft, wie Du schreibst, hat aber vermutlich schon noch andere Hintergründe.


----------



## fishhawk (23. Juni 2022)

Hallo,



Bilch schrieb:


> weil der Haken bei einem Streamer viel problematischer sein kann als bei einem Wobbler.


Für Kleinforellen könne große Drillinge an einem Wobbler tatsächlich weniger riskant sein als ein Einzelhaken an ein einem kleineren Streamer.


----------



## Bilch (23. Juni 2022)

Bin ganz Deiner Meinung fishhawk


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (23. Juni 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Man hat z.B. eine Fly-only Strecke, weil es ja angeblich so fischschonend ist - mit einem auf großem Haken gebundenen Streamer darf man also anegln, Spinnfischen darf man nicht ...
> 
> An eineigen Gewässern bei uns ist Spinnfischen nur mit den Streamern eralubt, was ich auch total dumm finde, weil der Haken bei einem Streamer viel problematischer sein kann als bei einem Wobbler.


Naja, ist ein weites Feld...
Mit fly only dachte man (von früher her) an die Benutzung von Fliegenschnur und Fliegenrolle damit man nicht überall problemlos heran kommt. Ausserdem entnehmen Fliegenfischer eher weniger weil der Weg zum Fisch ja das eigentliche Ziel ist.

 Du hast schon Recht, der Streamer ist ein Spinnköder. Ich bin ja auch ein Pragmatiker, kleine Streamer gibts für mich gar nicht und die Größe, die ich fische kommt ausschliesslich an die UL Spinnrute. Mir sind Streamer viel zu blöd zum werfen an der Fliegenpeitsche. Der Streamer ist sogar der einzige Köder, wo ich teilweise mit Widerhaken fische, weil ich bei den gefischten Größen eigentlich keinen untermaßigen fangen kann. Im Zweifel geht der Fisch dann eben mit.


----------



## fishhawk (23. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> damit man nicht überall problemlos heran kommt.


Fly only, Vorfach maximal Rutenlänge, keine Beschwerung auf dem Vorfach, keine Jigs/Stramer etc.  etc. oder eben gleich "dry-fly-upstream-only" und schon hat man je nach Gewässer einige ganz natürliche "Schonstrecken".

Ein echter "Fliegenfischer" wird vermutlich tatsächlich nachhaltiger und fischschonender zu Werke gehen, als viele Angler mit konventionellem Gerät.  Sicher ist das aber auch nicht.

Für "Fly-only" Stecken blättern aber viele Angler auch gerne deutlich mehr Kohle hin, obwohl man oft auch im "Spinnwasser" sehr gut mit der Fliege fangen könnte.

Kann man den Bewirtschaftern auch nicht verdenken, wenn sie die für sie beste Regelung auswählen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (23. Juni 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Das muss als Zitat in die neue Rute und Rolle  Elmar Elfers , ich schmeiß mich weg vor Lachen. Weiß aber ganz genau was du meinst Hanjupp-0815 und damit hast du völlig recht. Deswegen werfe ich oft so parallel zum Wasser wie es nur geht und stoppe den Zopf dann am gewünschten Punkt sanft ab, das gibt dann ein "Plitsch", der im Bogen geworfene Köder würde ein "Platsch" geben.


Haben sie's in R&R wohl wieder mal vom supertollen Euronymphing ? Das beruht ja ganz einfach darauf, das mit dem "Plitsch" den Suchreflex  auslösen möchte.
Bei perfekten Verhältnissen bzgl. Strömung, Tiefe und vor allem Breite nett und erfolgreich, aber an vielen Gewässern komplett unmachbar.


----------



## kridkram (23. Juni 2022)

Also eigentlich fische ich jetzt nur noch eine Sorte Gufis. Nämlich von Behr den Trendex Soft- Mini. Dafür nehme ich 2gr Jighaken, die kann ich auch mit der Fliegenrute werfen, mein Favorit ist weiß. Mit Wobbler hab ich so meine Probleme bei der Führung, mit der Strömung,  quer, gegen, Tempo..... Hab aber auch schon damit gefangen. 
Jeder hat halt so seine Erfahrungen gemacht und seine Favorits gefunden.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (23. Juni 2022)

Ich kenn die Trendex, hab sie mir mal in silbrig mit bestellt und mit 1gr. Chebus an der UL gefischt. Waren bei mir aber ein Griff ins Klo weil sie wirklich superwinzig sind und nur untermassige gefangen haben. Laufen tun sie für einen sehr günstigen Köder wirklich gut, bei normaler Alterspyramide aber mM. ein echter Kleinfischmagnet.


----------



## kridkram (24. Juni 2022)

So unterschiedlich sind die Erfahrungen! Sicher jagen da alle Forellen hinterher, bei den kleineren bleibt kaum was hängen. Meist erst so ab 25, hängen aber immer supi vorn im Maul und lassen sich leicht entfernen, drücke auch den Widerhaken an. 
Aber die Großen können ihm auch nicht wiederstehen.


----------



## fishhawk (24. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> und nur untermassige gefangen haben.





kridkram schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich sind die Erfahrungen!






kridkram schrieb:


> Meist erst so ab 25,



Muss kein Widerspruch sein. In Bayern ist das gesetzliche Schonmaß 26cm. Die Bewirtschafter können sich in Bayern aber auch gewässerbezogen höhere Schonmaße genehmigen lassen.

In den Salmonidenstrecken, die ich so kenne, gilt meist 30cm oder 35cm.


----------



## Seele (24. Juni 2022)

Das stellt sich doch die Frage, wie sind die Mindestmaße bei euch? 
Unter 35cm ist meiner Meinung nach nicht viel dran an den Bursch*innen


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juni 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Das stellt sich doch die Frage, wie sind die Mindestmaße bei euch?
> Unter 35cm ist meiner Meinung nach nicht viel dran an den Bursch*innen


Hallo,

bei uns ist es sehr gering; 28 cm. Aber wie Du schon schreibst ist unter 35 meist nicht viel dran. Deshalb ist dies auch mein persönliches Mindestmaß. Darunter gehe ich nur, wenn der Fisch ein ausgesprochenes Dickerchen ist. Was will ich mit einer 30er?  .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (24. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Was will ich mit einer 30er?


Sehe ich auch so.

Wobei da sicher mehr dran ist, als einem Bachsaibling von 20cm???

Gibt aber vermutlich schon hochgelegene, sommerkalte, eher nährstoffarme Gewässer in Bayern, wo BaFos von 35cm schon Ausnahmefische sind.  Zumindest wenn es um natürlichen Aufwuchs geht.

Da machen gewässerspezifische Regeln schon Sinn,


----------



## Colophonius (24. Juni 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Das stellt sich doch die Frage, wie sind die Mindestmaße bei euch?
> Unter 35cm ist meiner Meinung nach nicht viel dran an den Bursch*innen



Bei uns ist es auch 25cm. Kann man dann höchstens im Ganzen als Fischstäbchen verwerten.


----------



## kridkram (24. Juni 2022)

Mir geht es da weniger um die Entnahme von Forellen, sondern um die Fängigkeit des Köders. Ich sehe für mich persönlich kein Problem, das da das Verhältnis klein zu persönlicher Entnahmegröße, so 32 cm je nach Körperbau,  bei geschätzt 10 : 1 liegt! Denn ich glaube das die Kleinen auch was lernen und dann vorsichtiger werden mit zunehmendem Alter, was ich persönlich für gut halte. Gesetzliches Mindestmaß für Bafo ist 28cm und Rebo 25cm.
Ich hab manchmal die Möglichkeit in einem kleinen Fluss zu fischen, wo kein anderer Angler hinkommt, der Pächter fischt kaum. Wenn du da eine Große ausgemacht hast, kannst du die auf Ansage fangen, die kennen die Gefahr Angler nicht.


----------



## fishhawk (24. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


kridkram schrieb:


> die kennen die Gefahr Angler nicht.


Wenig Angeldruck macht die Sache vermutlich schon leichter.

Ein Kumpel war mal in Neuseeland an einem Fluss, der nur per Heli zu erreichen war.  Der letzte Eintrag in der Schutzhütte war zwei Jahre her.  
Trotzdem waren die Fische seiner Aussage nach im Vergleich zu DE extrem scheu,  Auch an Stellen, wo man am Ufer/Fluss keine Anzeichen menschlicher Aktivitäten mehr sah. 

Wie selektiv man angeln möchte, ist individuell verschieden, da hast Du ganz recht..


----------



## kridkram (24. Juni 2022)

Das ist ja das Schöne am Angeln, die vielfältigen Möglichkeiten von Ködern, Methoden, Montagen.......und der Weg dahin, bis man erfolgreich ist. 
Ich hab Freunde in Calgary und bin da ab und zu dort. Sie wohnen relativ nah am Bow River. Das ist ein guter Forellenfluss. Als ich 97 das erste Mal dort war, hab ich auf Verdacht eine Reisespinnrute und Kleinkram mitgenommen. Beim Kauf der Angellizenz wurde mir gesagt, Fliegenfischen läuft da besser.
Egal dachte ich mir, du hast eh nix mit und Zeug neu kaufen, was mach ich damit nach dem Urlaub. Dann bin ich mal abends nach dem Essen an den Fluss gelatscht, Spinne montiert und als Köder ne Art schlanken Barschzokker ran und ab in die Mitte. 
3. Versuch und erste Rainbow von ca 45 cm. Ich hab so gut gefangen, das der Fliegenfischer so 150m oberhalb von mir neugierig wurde und ran kam. Der war perplex als er meine Spinne und Köder sah. 
Paar Tage später hab ich ihn gesehen, ebenfalls mit Spinnrute!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (24. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Gibt aber vermutlich schon hochgelegene, sommerkalte, eher nährstoffarme Gewässer in Bayern, wo BaFos von 35cm schon Ausnahmefische sind.  Zumindest wenn es um natürlichen Aufwuchs geht.
> 
> Da machen gewässerspezifische Regeln schon Sinn,


Wir haben noch so ein Rinnsal, ganz hoch oben gelegen. Hab es mir ganz zu Anfang meiner Zeit im AV mal zeigen lassen weil ich es selbst gar nicht gefunden hätte.
Damals war das Schonmaß dort sogar abgesenkt, glaube 20 oder 22 cm, Wurmangeln erlaubt weil in den kleinen Kolks ( so 50x50 cm ) gar nichts anderes möglich war. Empfehlung vom Verein damals ohne Handys war, nicht ohne Wissen anderer Personen dort zu fischen, damit man im Falle eines Sturzes/Unfalls gerettet werden kann ! Landschaftlich schön, zum Angeln aber uninterressant, Krebse hätte man evtl. noch sammeln können weil es die Krebspest niemals bis dort hin geschafft hat.
An den andern Gewässern haben wir 30 cm, und ich schließe mich den andern da an, unter 34, 35 cm ist halt nicht viel dran.


----------



## fishhawk (24. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


kridkram schrieb:


> das der Fliegenfischer so 150m oberhalb von mir neugierig wurde





kridkram schrieb:


> Paar Tage später hab ich ihn gesehen, ebenfalls mit Spinnrute!


Dann war das nach meiner Definition kein Fliegenfischer, sondern nur jemand,  der mit der Fliegenrute geangelt hat.   

Haben die Forellen im Bow River ein Schonmaß oder ist nur die Entnahmemenge begrenzt?


----------



## kridkram (24. Juni 2022)

Also wenn ich es noch richtig in Erinnerung habe, durfte man damals Forellen bis 35 cm mitnehmen. Glaube es gab für einige Arten Entnahmeverbot, Rainbow und Browntrout war erlaubt. 
2017 waren wir das letzte mal dort, da war generelles Entnahmeverbot im Bow River. Das wird immer mal wieder von der Behörde den Bedingungen angepasst.
Aber man erhält beim Kauf der Angellizenz auch ein Gewässerverzeichnis für die Provinz Alberta. Da stehen auch alle aktuellen Regelungen drin.
Das Wochenendhaus von unseren Freunden steht in Radium Hot Springs in den Rockys. Da ist schon die Provinz BC, brauchst wieder eine neue Lizenz und es gibt wieder neue Regeln.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Sehe ich auch so.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

das ist richtig. Früher, als ich ab und an im norwegischen Gebirge unterwegs war, da gabs auch Gegenden da kamen die Forellen kaum über die 30cm. Dafür war das Mindestmaß 25 cm. Musste man halt drei mit so 25-30cm in die Pfanne hauen. Klappte auch, da die Forellen da reichlich vorhanden waren und es keine Schwierigkeit war, da mehrere  in dieser Größe zu fangen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (24. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


kridkram schrieb:


> Da ist schon die Provinz BC


In B.C.  war ich früher häufiger.   Allerdings nicht in Region 4, wo Du warst.

Mehr in Region 5/6/7 .



kridkram schrieb:


> Das wird immer mal wieder von der Behörde den Bedingungen angepasst.


Ist auch in B.C. generell so, dass da auch "in-season-changes" kommen können.

Das kann dann nicht nur Entnahmeverbot, sondern sogar Angelverbot auf bestimmte Arten oder an bestimmten Gewässerstrecken bedeuten.

Das Gewässermanagement dort erscheint mir wesentlich pragmatischer und durchdachter als in DE.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Klappte auch, da die Forellen da reichlich vorhanden waren und es keine Schwierigkeit war, da mehrere in dieser Größe zu fangen.


Hab ich anfangs auch immer gedacht, wenn ich im Frühjahr dort oben war.  Bis ich mal mit zwei Kumpels, die an die bayerischen Schulferien gebunden waren, nach Ende der skandinavischen Schul/Industrieferien hochgefahren bin.  Da war das plötzlich gar nicht mehr so einfach, maßige Fische fürs  Lagerfeuer zu erwischen.  Konnte man aber auch überall Trampelpfade, alte Feuerstellen etc. sehen.

War aber nicht in der Vidda, falls Du darauf anspielst.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> In B.C.  war ich früher häufiger.   Allerdings nicht in Region 4, wo Du warst.
> 
> Mehr in Region 5/6/7 .
> 
> ...


Hallo,

auf der Vidda war es eh komisch, denn da gabs Gewässer, da war nichts über 30 cm drin, aber auch welche mit 60ern. Selbst gesehen, allerdings nicht von mir gefangen  .
Aber immerhin brachte ich es da droben auch auf einige zwischen 35 und 45.
Verhungert wäre man da nicht und bei meiner Angelwanderung dort oben hatte ich von Haus aus die Hälfte der Nahrungsversorgung auf selbst gefangenen Fisch aufgebaut. War nämlich auch ein Gewichtsproblem. Man musste ja alles was man in den geplanten 10 Tagen brauchte selbst tragen. Wasser natürlich nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (24. Juni 2022)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> bei meiner Angelwanderung dort oben


Hast Du auch Vergleichswerte vor und nach den Sommerferien?

Ich vermute da oben wird es nicht ganz so extrem sein.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Hast Du auch Vergleichswerte vor und nach den Sommerferien?
> ...


Hallo,

nein, auf der Vidda war ich in den 1970ern und da so Ende Juni. Es waren zwar Leute unterwegs, es hielt sich aber in Grenzen - das waren keine Sonntagsausflüge dort  .
In einer anderen Gegend war ich auch mal so Ende Juni unterwegs, da gabs wirklich nichts über 30, außer an einem Bergsee, aber da waren hauptsächlich Seeforellen drin, welche da damals ein Mindestmaß von 35 cm hatten. Da konnte man schon welche von so 40-45 cm fangen. War allerdings ein Glücksfall, denn vorher gewusst habe ich das nicht. Ich bin halt zu dem See (zu einigen anderen auch) hochgestiegen und war überrascht von den Seeforellen. In so zwei/drei anderen Seen waren da nur die üblichen Bachforellen (30cm Maximum) drin.
Was mir dort droben oft aufgefallen ist, da fischt man an einem Gewässer, da rührt sich fast nichts und 5 Kilometer weiter am nächsten Gewässer stehen die Fische fast Schlange. Ob das Süd- West- Ost- oder Mittelnorwegen war, war überall gleich. Nur im Norden gabs da nicht so viele Unterschiede, aber gut, da war ich auch nicht so oft.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (24. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

im Juni war es bei mir damals auch ganz problemlos. 

Ende August hat sich das am gleichen Gewässer ganz anders dargestellt.  Da müssen im Sommer ziemlich viele Locals  mit Zelt/Kanu durchgezogen sein.

Verhungern mussten wir trotzdem nicht.  Es gab zwar  weniger Bachforellen, aber das konnte man durch die Masse an Pilzen leicht kompensieren.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> im Juni war es bei mir damals auch ganz problemlos.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

einmal waren wir Anfang August in Österdalen unterwegs. Was ich da an Pilzen gesehen habe, habe ich nie vorher und nachher mehr gesehen.
Du wirst wissen, was ich meine . Da musste man nicht suchen und hatte doch in einer Stunde eine Mahlzeit für zehn Personen locker zusammen.

Petri und Pilz Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bilch (25. Juni 2022)

Um im Sommer eine große Forelle in der Taalspere zu fangen ist eine sehr gute Taktik sehr früh morgens oder spät abends ganz ufernah zu angeln, weil sie nachts auf der Jagd nach den Brutfischen sind. So konnte ich heute mit einem oberflächlich gezuckten Streamer eine wunderschöne 55er Forelle überlisten  







Dieses Fischlein habe ich im Magen gefunden


----------



## Seele (25. Juni 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Um im Sommer eine große Forelle in der Taalspere zu fangen ist eine sehr gute Taktik sehr früh morgens oder spät abends ganz ufernah zu angeln, weil sie nachts auf der Jagd nach den Brutfischen sind. So konnte ich heute mit einem oberflächlich gezuckten Streamer eine wunderschöne 55er Forelle überlisten
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 410803
> 
> ...


Dickes Petri. Die hat ne wunderschöne Marmorierung. Richtig große dicke Punkte.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Juni 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Um im Sommer eine große Forelle in der Taalspere zu fangen ist eine sehr gute Taktik sehr früh morgens oder spät abends ganz ufernah zu angeln, weil sie nachts auf der Jagd nach den Brutfischen sind. So konnte ich heute mit einem oberflächlich gezuckten Streamer eine wunderschöne 55er Forelle überlisten
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 410803
> 
> ...


Hallo,

sieht aus wie eine sogenannte "Kärtner Laxn".
Solche fange ich in Niederösterreich ab und zu auch. Zeichnen sich fast alle durch ziemliche Dicke aus .
Da ist was dran.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bilch (25. Juni 2022)

An der Drau gibt es paar tolle Stauseen, wo sehr dicke Forellen drin schwimmen


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (25. Juni 2022)

Ich erinnere mich an einen Forellenköder, den es mal früher in den 80ern von DAM gab:
Das war eine Fliege mit einem winzigen Spinnerblatt aus Perlmutt vorne dran. 
Ließ sich mit der Fliegenrute werfen. 

Kennt jemand von euch diesen Köder noch und gibt's ihn heute noch?


----------



## Seele (25. Juni 2022)

Kenne ich, glaube der Vater hatte sowas im Kasten. Aber nicht aus Permutt.


----------



## Forelle74 (25. Juni 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich an einen Forellenköder, den es mal früher in den 80ern von DAM gab:
> Das war eine Fliege mit einem winzigen Spinnerblatt aus Perlmutt vorne dran.
> Ließ sich mit der Fliegenrute werfen.
> 
> Kennt jemand von euch diesen Köder noch und gibt's ihn heute noch?


Ja die kenn ich.






Man findet  die ab und  zu mal in Ebay und Co.
Keine Ahnung obs die neu noch gibt.
Bei mir sind sie aber nur im der Vitrine.


----------



## Mescalero (26. Juni 2022)

Ganz ähnliche Köder habe ich unlängst beim Gerlinger gesehen. Die waren von Balzer, meine ich. Es gab die Zubehörteile sogar einzeln zu kaufen.


----------



## fishhawk (26. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ja die kenn ich.


Ich auch, aber nur aus den alten Katalogen.

Live gesehen hab ich die nie.

Auch wenn die sich laut Katalog mit ner Fliegenrute werfen ließen, hätte die vermutlich kein Fliegenfischer ans Vorfach geknüpft.

Zumindest kein Fliegenfischer in der eigentlichen Wortbedeutung.


----------



## Forelle74 (26. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich auch, aber nur aus den alten Katalogen.
> 
> ...


Zumindest kein " elitärer".  
Da hab ich noch was.
Wurde unter anderem auch für die Fliegenrute beworben. 






Ich Fische an der Fliegenrute ausschließlich mit dafür vorgesehen (Fliegen,Streamer, Nymphen) etc...


----------



## fishhawk (26. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich Fische an der Fliegenrute ausschließlich mit dafür vorgesehen (Fliegen,Streamer, Nymphen) etc...


Macht m.E. auch Sinn.

Wenn Spinnfischen erlaubt ist, wozu sollte man das Zeug dann an einer Fliegenrute anbieten.

Und wenn es "Fly-only" ist, wäre es vermutlich nicht erlaubt oder zumindest ein sehr grenzwertiges Schlupfloch.


----------



## Colophonius (26. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

nach langem hin und her habe ich mich doch dazu entschieden, einen kleinen Bericht über meine erste richtige Bachforellenpirsch zu schreiben. Der Gedanke, an einem kleinen Gewässer Bachforellen nachzustellen, hat mich schon immer fasziniert. Da ich mittlerweile recht souverän im Umgang mit der Fliegenrute bin (behaupte ich mal), habe ich diese Idee an einem kleinen Gewässer, zu dem ich fast keine Infos gefunden habe, in die Tat umgesetzt. Mit im Gepäck waren noch gute Tipps von Steff-Peff und ab ging es.

Obwohl meine Fliegen kaum Gewicht haben, war ich gut ausgerüstet. Ich habe mich aufgrund der Temperaturen für mein ohnehin sehr bevorzugtes Wet-Wading entschieden. Watschuhe, Watsocken, Leinenhose. So laufe ich sobald es die Temperaturen es irgendwie zulassen eigentlich immer am Wasser entlang. Den Vorteil merkt man auch am Ende des Angeltages. Die Schuhe und Hose sind beide schnell trocken und keine Wathose stinkt oder bekommt Löcher. In meinem Rucksack waren diverse Fliegenboxen, dazu die übliche Ausrüstung (Zange, Arterienklemme, Bolzenschneider, Messer usw) und ordentlich Proviant. Da kommt dann doch einiges an Kilogramm zusammen. Das tolle an dem Rucksack und der daran befestigten Yeti-Pouch: sie sind absolut wasserdicht. Selbst wenn ich ein Vollbad nehme, bleibt alles trocken. Da kann man auch durch sehr tiefes Wasser unbesorgt waten.​







Also alles angezogen und los geht es. Doch der Anfang war gar nicht so leicht. Irgendwo da unten ist der Fluss.






Also in Ruhe heruntergeklettert und mich durch das wirklich hohe Gras gekämpft. Das Gras hat mich den gesamten Angeltag begleitet und sowohl die Fortbewegung als auch das Werfen erheblich erschwert.​








Die Watsocken mit Gravel-Guard waren mir da auch ganz lieb. Hose reingesteckt und so einen kleinen Zeckenschutz gebastelt. Am Wasser angekommen war ich etwas enttäuscht. Es mag an den Regenfällen der letzten Tage liegen, aber das Wasser war trüb und es gab fast keine Strömung. Also habe ich anfangs einen kleinen Streamer aus schwarzen Sqiurmy-Wormy-Material verwendet.​






Darauf fing ich schnell zwei kleine Barsche, die ich nicht fotografiert und sofort released habe. Ich muss sagen, ich war etwas enttäuscht. Ich kam kaum ans Wasser, sodass ich viele Spots mit meinem Watkescher nicht befischen konnte. Also habe ich schnell Strecke gemacht. Nach einigen Flussbiegungen wurde es dann plötzlich ganz anders.​












Flache Bereiche und kleinere Gumpen wechselten sich ab. Teilweise gab es auch tiefere Bereiche. Bei diesen bin ich dann aus dem Wasser geklettert (das Ufer war recht steil), da der Boden oft schlammig war und ich alleine unterwegs war. Ich hatte echt gar keine Lust, dort alleine festzustecken und nicht weiter zu wissen. Alleine bin ich dann doch vorsichtiger als mit einem Freund an der Seite. Das Resultat waren diverse Brennnesselstiche und Kratzer von dornigem Gebüsch.

Das Werfen gestaltete sich als schwierig. Ich muss sagen, dass ich mich manchmal ein ganz kleines bisschen gefragt habe, warum Hanjupp-0815 immer davon berichtet, so viele Köder durch das Anschlagen zu verlieren. Ich stellte mich manchmal ein wuchtiges Hochreißen der Rute vor, mit dem der Köder dann weit weg segelt. Naja, jetzt weiß ich auch, warum das so ist.  Auf der kurzen Distanz fliegt der Köder sofort in die Luft und überall lauern Hänger über Hänger. Löst man den Hänger, fliegt der sofort ins nächste hohe Gras und man kann von vorne beginnen. Ich habe mich dann schnell dazu entschieden, fast ausschließlich den sog. "Steeple Cast" ("Kirchturmwurf), bei dem man den Rückschwung möglichst steil nach oben führt, und den "Bow and Arrow"-Cast ("Pfeil-und-Bogenwurf"), bei dem man die Rute wie einen Bogen händisch über die Schnur spannt, einzusetzen. Gerade letzterer funktionierte mit der Zeit immer besser und präziser und hat auch viel Spaß gemacht. Da keinerlei Fischaktivität sichtbar war und es immer wieder abgebrochene Uferpartien und kleinere Gumpen gab, habe ich Nymphen eingesetzt und es stellte sich auch bald Erfolg ein. Insgesamt konnte ich fünf kleine Forellen haken, zwei davon auch landen. Eine hat sich mit einem beeindruckenden Sprung auf mich zu, verabschiedet, bei den anderen beiden habe ich den Anschlag einfach verbaselt. Da ich alleine war und die Fische nicht groß festhalten wollte, habe ich leider nur ein kleines Suchfoto im Kescher geschossen. Aufgrund der verwendeten (und vorgeschriebenen) Schonhaken, ließ sich der Fisch ohne Berührung releasen.​






Insgesamt war es ein toller Angeltag und ein wahnsinniges Erlebnis. Hinter jeder Ecke des stark mäandrierenden Bächleins wartete ein möglicher neuer Spot und ich habe mich so leise wie möglich bewegt (zum Schreck einer Entenfamilie und mir, die hinter einer Ecke dann auf mich trafen. Sie erschreckten sich über mich und ich mich über ihren Lärm.) und viel auch über das Werfen gelernt. Das Problem war es nicht, gute Stellen, sondern einen Weg, diese zu erreichen zu finden. Gerade überhängende Grashalme waren sehr nervig. Aber auch der Nervenkitzen, ob man noch einen Schritt weiter für eine bessere Wurfposition macht oder ob man lieber die Deckung nutzt, da man so weniger Fische verschreckt.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall an den Bach zurückkehren, aber dann wohl eher am Anfang der Saison, da das Gras echt grenzwertig war. 

Beste Grüße​Colo


----------



## Jason (26. Juni 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nach langem hin und her habe ich mich doch dazu entschieden, einen kleinen Bericht über meine erste richtige Bachforellenpirsch zu schreiben. Der Gedanke, an einem kleinen Gewässer Bachforellen nachzustellen, hat mich schon immer fasziniert. Da ich mittlerweile recht souverän im Umgang mit der Fliegenrute bin (behaupte ich mal), habe ich diese Idee an einem kleinen Gewässer, zu dem ich fast keine Infos gefunden habe, in die Tat umgesetzt. Mit im Gepäck waren noch gute Tipps von Steff-Peff und ab ging es.
> 
> ...


Danke für den umfangreichen Bericht. Hat mir sehr gefallen und Petri Heil.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bilch (26. Juni 2022)

Danke für den schönen Bericht Colophonius


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (27. Juni 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Insgesamt war es ein toller Angeltag und ein wahnsinniges Erlebnis. Hinter jeder Ecke des stark mäandrierenden Bächleins wartete ein möglicher neuer Spot und ich habe mich so leise wie möglich bewegt (zum Schreck einer Entenfamilie und mir, die hinter einer Ecke dann auf mich trafen. Sie erschreckten sich über mich und ich mich über ihren Lärm.) und viel auch über das Werfen gelernt. Das Problem war es nicht, gute Stellen, sondern einen Weg, diese zu erreichen zu finden. Gerade überhängende Grashalme waren sehr nervig. Aber auch der Nervenkitzen, ob man noch einen Schritt weiter für eine bessere Wurfposition macht oder ob man lieber die Deckung nutzt, da man so weniger Fische verschreckt.
> 
> Ich werde auf jeden Fall an den Bach zurückkehren, aber dann wohl eher am Anfang der Saison, da das Gras echt grenzwertig war.


Schön geschrieben, bringst die Anforderungen für so kleine Gewässer gut rüber. Wie schon oft erwähnt, der Weg ist das Ziel  . Bringt man die Fliege unbemerkt an den richtigen Platz, bleiben die Bisse auch nicht aus. Falls du da nun öfter aufschlägst, kennst du mit der Zeit dann auch die Stellen wo sich ein Stück waten lohnt, wo man am besten raus und rein kommt, wo evtl. ein Trampelpfad ist, wann gemäht wird usw.

Nur das mit dem wet wading, das wäre nu gar nicht mein Ding, ich hab Schiss vor Bisamratten und Bibern. Mindestens Watstiefel möchte ich "dazwischen" haben, Bisamratten begegnen mir eigentlich jedesmal. Muss ohnehin weite Strecken waten weil fast durchgehend Bäume an den Ufern stehen, weshalb das Ein- und Aussteigen durchs Bruchholz anstrengend und laut ist. Ist auch angenehmer wenn man durch hohe Wiesen tippeln muss.


----------



## Steff-Peff (27. Juni 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Ich werde auf jeden Fall an den Bach zurückkehren, aber dann wohl eher am Anfang der Saison, da das Gras echt grenzwertig war.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mescalero (27. Juni 2022)

Klasse Bericht, solche Beiträge liebe ich. 
Interessanterweise deckt sich das ziemlich mit meinem ersten Ausflug zu einem Bach nicht so weit weg von hier. Total zugewuchert, über weite Strecken unzugänglich wegen 2m Steilufer, Brennesselgestrüpp ohne Ende. Der Unterschied: bei mir gab es von einem Döbel abgesehen keinen Fisch und ich hatte mein Watzeug zu Hause vergessen. In Flipflops durch die Brennesseln ist kein Spaß und zum Waten taugen sie auch nicht - einmal nicht aufgepasst und der Latsch treibt davon. Oder steckt im Schlamm fest...


----------



## Colophonius (27. Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank für das liebe Feedback! Da freue ich mich doch sehr, mich für den Post entschieden zu haben. 




Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Nur das mit dem wet wading, das wäre nu gar nicht mein Ding, ich hab Schiss vor Bisamratten und Bibern. Mindestens Watstiefel möchte ich "dazwischen" haben, Bisamratten begegnen mir eigentlich jedesmal. Muss ohnehin weite Strecken waten weil fast durchgehend Bäume an den Ufern stehen, weshalb das Ein- und Aussteigen durchs Bruchholz anstrengend und laut ist. Ist auch angenehmer wenn man durch hohe Wiesen tippeln muss.



Wirst du denn häufig von denen angegriffen?  Ich liebe einfach das Gefühl im Fluss zu stehen. Dazu ist man noch super leicht unterwegs und kann auf dem Rückweg auch ein paar Kilometer bequem zurückwandern. Letztens habe ich mich an einem sehr warmen Tag auch etwas "verwatet". Am Ufer über irgendwelche Bäume geklettert und dann festgestellt, dass zwischen mir und dem Ziel eine kleine Rinne lag. Also nach einem kurzen Moment des Überlegens die paar Meter geschwommen. Mit Wathose wäre das undenkbar. 



Mescalero schrieb:


> Interessanterweise deckt sich das ziemlich mit meinem ersten Ausflug zu einem Bach nicht so weit weg von hier. Total zugewuchert, über weite Strecken unzugänglich wegen 2m Steilufer, Brennesselgestrüpp ohne Ende. Der Unterschied: bei mir gab es von einem Döbel abgesehen keinen Fisch und ich hatte mein Watzeug zu Hause vergessen. In Flipflops durch die Brennesseln ist kein Spaß und zum Waten taugen sie auch nicht - einmal nicht aufgepasst und der Latsch treibt davon. Oder steckt im Schlamm fest...



Oh, das ist ärgerlich. Ich bin da froh, dass ich mittlerweile gute Ausrüstung für viele Situationen habe und die Sachen dann meistens auch nicht vergesse.  Gute - oder wenigstens angemessene - Kleidung macht viel aus.


----------



## Forelle74 (27. Juni 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nach langem hin und her habe ich mich doch dazu entschieden, einen kleinen Bericht über meine erste richtige Bachforellenpirsch zu schreiben. Der Gedanke, an einem kleinen Gewässer Bachforellen nachzustellen, hat mich schon immer fasziniert. Da ich mittlerweile recht souverän im Umgang mit der Fliegenrute bin (behaupte ich mal), habe ich diese Idee an einem kleinen Gewässer, zu dem ich fast keine Infos gefunden habe, in die Tat umgesetzt. Mit im Gepäck waren noch gute Tipps von Steff-Peff und ab ging es.
> 
> ...


Danke für den tollen Bericht  .
So ein Wasser kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.

Ich denke da wirst du noch ein paar schöne Fische rausziehen.
Ist das Fly Only oder dürfen da auch andere? 

Meistens wenns etwas unwegsam oder ungemütlich wird trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen und es werden immer weniger Angler.

Grad im Sommer hast da bestimmt in den frühen Morgen oder Abendstunden gute Erfolge.

Wenn ich wählen kann sind mir solche Gewässer lieber als gerade Wasserstraßen. 
Grüße Michi


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (27. Juni 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Wirst du denn häufig von denen angegriffen?


Nee 
Phobie nehme ich mal an, bin als Kind 2 mal von Bisamratten gebissen worden. Andere haben sowas bei Hunden, was ich nun gar nicht verstehen kann, weil ich genau weiss wie ich die nehmen muss. Bei mir sind es eben Bisamratten, auch wenn mir eigentlich klar ist das die nix von mir wollen .


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (29. Juni 2022)

Die ist mir beim Döbel ärgern aufn grünen Hopper gegangen. Drill hat etwas zu lange gedauert, deshalb musste sie mich (ungeplant) dann auch begleiten.
Hab auch endlich meinen lange vermissten Schuh wieder, Niedrigwasser ftw  .


----------



## Colophonius (30. Juni 2022)

Hast du die Geschichte hinter dem Schuh schon mal geposted? Klingt auf jeden Fall abenteuerlich! Petri zu Schuh und Forelle. 

Für die Fliegenfischer: Es gibt derzeit eine - wie ich finde - sehr spannende Kurzserie von Hooked4lifeca über aktives Nymphangeln mit Maifliegenimitationen. Es ist allerdings auf Englisch. Ich finde es aber super spannend (so wie fast alles auf dem Channel, der Typ ist super).

 Die Grundidee 

 Das Spezialvorfach 

 Erste Gehversuche in der Praxis 

Die Art der Nymphe 

 Zweiter Versuch 

 Gedanken zum Nymphendesign 

Da kommt sicher noch mehr, ich finde es aber bislang schon klasse!


----------



## Steff-Peff (30. Juni 2022)

Hi Colophonius,
hab gerade mal ein Video angeklickt. Der spricht wirklich super ziviles Englisch 
Danke für den Tipp, schau ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal ganz an.
Cheers
Steff


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (1. Juli 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Hast du die Geschichte hinter dem Schuh schon mal geposted? Klingt auf jeden Fall abenteuerlich! Petri zu Schuh und Forelle.


Oops, nein das mit dem Schuh war ein Spass weil mir die Sohle so ins Auge stach  .
Petri dank !


----------



## crisis (1. Juli 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> ... weil mir die Sohle so ins Auge stach


Aua


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (3. Juli 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Für die Fliegenfischer: Es gibt derzeit eine - wie ich finde - sehr spannende Kurzserie von Hooked4lifeca über aktives Nymphangeln mit Maifliegenimitationen. Es ist allerdings auf Englisch. Ich finde es aber super spannend (so wie fast alles auf dem Channel, der Typ ist super).
> 
> Die Grundidee
> 
> ...


Moin,
der Typ ist originell, ob ich alles richtig verstanden habe weiss ich nicht, jedenfalls habe ich mir sein Spezialvorfach mal zusammen gebaut. 10 Fuss Rute geht unter meinen Bäumen natürlich nicht, 4mm Tungstenperlen musste ich ebenfalls verweigern weil sowas eigentlich waffenscheinpflichtig sein sollte, ansonsten habe ich es so gemacht, wie der Kerl sich das vorstellt.
Mein Gefühl war von vornherein schlecht weil aktiv geführte Nymphen seltenst mal was Gutes gebracht haben. So auch heute, hab zwar mehrere Bafos gefangen aber alles Kinderstube. Damit nicht genug, ca. die Hälfte war von außen gehakt ! Zwar immer in Maulnähe, aber eben von außen, total strange. Krönung war eine ebenfalls von außen gehakte Elritze. Ohne Frage, man erzeugt Aufmerksamkeit, aber wohl nur bei den unerfahrenen Wichten, die sonst kaum was abbekommen.

Vllt. war es einfach ein schlechter Tag, jedenfall habe ich gegen 9 Uhr auf normales Nymphen umgestellt und immerhin noch ein paar Äschen gefangen. Zwar auch keine Großen, aber immerhin mal was anderes als Minibafos. Im nachhinein betrachtet, könnte man glauben er legts aufs Reißen an oder er hat ein Problem mit der Bisserkennung beim (Dead-Drift-) Nymphen.


----------



## Colophonius (3. Juli 2022)

Danke für deinen Bericht! Dass gerade kleine Bachforellen auf die Methode stehen, war vermutlich erwartbar, die sind ja häufig noch recht aggressiv. Es kommt sicher auch auf das Gewässer und die dortigen Insekten an, ob die Methode auch große Fische gezielt anspricht, oder ob man sich nur durch den Kindergarten fischt. 



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Im nachhinein betrachtet, könnte man glauben er legts aufs Reißen an oder er hat ein Problem mit der Bisserkennung beim (Dead-Drift-) Nymphen.



Das glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Der Mann ist ziemlich erfahren und auch sonst in seinem Fischen im Umgang mit den Fischen sehr respektvoll. Im letzten Teil ging er darauf ein, dass er das aktive Fischen etwas spannender findet als die klassische Dead-Drift. Außerdem könne er damit gute Stellen langsamer abfischen. Ich werde es auf jeden Fall auch mal ausprobieren und auch die Ergebnisse vergleichen.


----------



## Seele (10. Juli 2022)

Die letzten Tage war es endlich mal wieder kühler und man konnte guten Gewissens auf Forellen fischen. 
Eine wirklich traumhafte Forelle möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten, gebissen auf den neuen 4g Zopf in komplett schwarz.
Jetzt heißt es mal auf ein Gewitter hoffen, denn Regen ist keiner gemeldet und wir haben empfindlich wenig Wasser im Bach.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (10. Juli 2022)

Super schöner Fisch, dickes Petri


----------



## Bilch (10. Juli 2022)

Toller Fisch Seele, Petri


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. Juli 2022)

Fettes Petri - Kollege


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (10. Juli 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Die letzten Tage war es endlich mal wieder kühler und man konnte guten Gewissens auf Forellen fischen.
> Eine wirklich traumhafte Forelle möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten, gebissen auf den neuen 4g Zopf in komplett schwarz.


Petri Seele !
Aber schon ein bissel gemein uns so auflaufen zu lassen mit dem angeklebten Refoschwanz


----------



## Seele (10. Juli 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Petri Seele !
> Aber schon ein bissel gemein uns so auflaufen zu lassen mit dem angeklebten Refoschwanz


Krass, ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. 
Eigentlich hatte sie aber auch nur 25 cm  

Danke für die Glückwünsche


----------



## Verstrahlt (19. Juli 2022)

Kaum Wasser im Fluss.... An den Stellen wo ich angeln könnte lagern ganze Familien zum Baden.... Ich wünsch mir Regen


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. Juli 2022)

Habe auch heftiges Niedrigwasser im Bach, Uferangeln wg. Gestrüppwänden, Steilböschungen usw. an meinen bevorzugten Stellen so gut wie ausgeschlossen.

Da verzichte ich freiwillig aufs Watangeln - die Fische sind bei der Hitze und dem wenigen Wasser schon gestresst genug. Muss IMO nicht sein, die da zusätzlich latschend zu scheuchen. 

Zudem wirbelt man beim Waten halt auch gewisse Sedimente auf - bei allgemeinem Sauerstoffmangel auch nicht gerade toll.

So warte ich halt auf Regen und bewerte die Lage dann neu. Macht nichts, that's nature. Habe genügend andere Zielfische an anderen Gewässern.


----------



## Seele (19. Juli 2022)

Bei mir verrecken reihenweise die Forellen, Koppen und Äschen. An fischen ist überhaupt nicht zu denken und das Schlimmste kommt erst noch. Stelle mich schon mal auf einen extremen Ausfall ein. 
Seit Wochen kein Regen und historischer niedriger Pegelstand bei unerbärmlicher Sonneneinstrahlung ist einfach Gift für einen Forellenbach. Dafür haben die Aiteln schon zum 2. mal gelaicht


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. Juli 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Dafür haben die Aiteln schon zum 2. mal gelaicht



Bei uns auch zu beobachten - an Kleindöbeln herrscht gerade kein Mangel. Vielerorts ganze Schwärme zu sehen.


----------



## ado (19. Juli 2022)

Das mit dem Äschensterben kann ich auch aus dem Lech bestätigen. Alle Altersgruppen betroffen. Vor allem auf d Teil wo noch Wasser für eine Kanustrecke gekappt wird.

Forellen etc. lass ich gerade auch - dafür Versuch ich hin und wieder in einem kleinen Fluss nen Waller der größer als 30cm ist zu fangen oder halt nen Aal. Aber da ist bisher auch sehr wenig los. Leider auch so gut wie keine Strömung drin


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (20. Juli 2022)

ado schrieb:


> Das mit dem Äschensterben kann ich auch aus dem Lech bestätigen. Alle Altersgruppen betroffen. Vor allem auf d Teil wo noch Wasser für eine Kanustrecke gekappt wird.
> 
> Forellen etc. lass ich gerade auch


Ich lasse es schon seit Wochen. Aber man kann wegen des kristallklaren und niedrigen Wassers jetzt sehr gut beobachten.
Auch hier gehen die Döbel jetzt richtig steil, die Elritzen sind auch noch überraschend aktiv. 
Äschen sind aus den flachen und sonnigen Bereichen raus. Die stehen jetzt hinter den Rieselstrecken und Solschwellen und waren bis vorgestern auch noch relativ aktiv, falls ich das Aufblitzen der Flanken an den beobachteten Stellen richtig gedeutet habe.
Bachforellen sind schon seit 2 Wochen verschwunden, nur ein paar fingerlange Selbstmörder konnte ich noch ausmachen. Sah fast aus, als trauen die sich nun verwaiste Plätze einzunehmen, wo sonst eher die Äschen stehen. Da stehen nun auch ständig Graureiher herum, die finden scheinbar keine Mäuse und Heuschrecken mehr auf den verdorrten Wiesen. Das treibt sie weit in die Ortschaft, im flachen, kaum noch strömenden Wasser, fischt es sich nun leicht.


----------



## Tim89 (26. Juli 2022)

Ich war auch mal wieder los und konte diese Schönheit zum Fotoshooting überreden. Leider nicht das beste Foto, aber immerhin festgehalten.


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. Juli 2022)

Tolle Bafo ... Petri !


----------



## Bilch (26. Juli 2022)

Tim89 schrieb:


> Ich war auch mal wieder los und konte diese Schönheit zum Fotoshooting überreden. Leider nicht das beste Foto, aber immerhin festgehalten.


Dickes Petri   
Aber bitte den Fisch nicht im bereich des Herzens drücken, kann für einen Salmoniden fatal sein 








						Trout Dying To Get a Good Photo, by bad handling
					

How the wrong grip when holding a trout for a photo can kill the fish.




					www.bishfish.co.nz


----------



## Seele (26. Juli 2022)

Tim89 schrieb:


> Ich war auch mal wieder los und konte diese Schönheit zum Fotoshooting überreden. Leider nicht das beste Foto, aber immerhin festgehalten.


Bombe, Petri Tim89 
Die Fotos sind doch super, es muss nicht immer der Fänger mit auf dem Bild sein damit ein Bild gut wird.


----------



## crisis (26. Juli 2022)

Tim89 schrieb:


> Ich war auch mal wieder los und konte diese Schönheit zum Fotoshooting überreden. Leider nicht das beste Foto, aber immerhin festgehalten.


Petri Heil! Sehr schöner Fisch. und soooo schlecht sind die Fotos nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (2. August 2022)

Mit Geschossen wie von Tim89  oder Seele kann ich nicht mithalten, bin froh nach wochenlanger Abstinenz überhaupt mal wieder Bachforellen gesehen zu haben. Sind Beifänge vom abendlichen Äschenangeln mit der Trockenfliege. Solange die Sonne noch sichtbar war, gabs null Salmoniden, nur kleine Döbel.


----------



## Seele (2. August 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Mit Geschossen wie von Tim89  oder Seele kann ich nicht mithalten, bin froh nach wochenlanger Abstinenz überhaupt mal wieder Bachforellen gesehen zu haben. Sind Beifänge vom abendlichen Äschenangeln mit der Trockenfliege. Solange die Sonne noch sichtbar war, gabs null Salmoniden, nur kleine Döbel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wen juckt die Größe bei den bildhübschen Fischen. 
Und bei mir wird's für längere Zeit rum sein mit Bafo Pics.....


----------



## Skott (2. August 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Wen juckt die Größe bei den bildhübschen Fischen.
> Und bei mir wird's für längere Zeit rum sein mit Bafo Pics.....


Warum das denn...?


----------



## Seele (2. August 2022)

Wir haben seit Wochen massives Niedrigwasser gepaart mit extremen Temperaturen. Bis jetzt hab ich seit längerem keine Bachforelle mehr gesehen, mag aber da noch nicht zu arg schwarz malen. Aber die 24 Grad Wassertemperatur wurden durchbrochen und werden auch diese Woche wieder durchbrochen werden. Selbst nach Gewittern beeinflussen den Wasserstand nicht mehr wirklich.


----------



## Jason (2. August 2022)

Bei uns am Flüsschen ist Niedrigwasser und starker Bewuchs ein großes Problem. Das Indische Springkraut steht teilweiseüber 1m. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Luis2811 (2. August 2022)

Ich war gestern Nachmittag auch nochmal wieder Bach. Es ging mit Köfi noch Mal zu der Stelle wo ich bei einer Spinntour noch einen größeren Nachläufer hatte. Doch an dieser Stelle kam außer einer neugierigen Bisamratte nichts.






Danach ging es dann noch an eine Stelle an der im Mai eine 53er gebissen hatte. Nachdem die Brennesseln von 2m höhe Überwunden waren und die Rute ausgebracht war, gab es nach ca. 20min schon der erste Biss und es kam eine schöne 45cm Bachforelle zum Vorschein. Dann wollte ich es auch noch mal mit einem Wobbler versuchen und direkt gab es einen Nachläufer, also die Rute mit Köfi an diese Stelle. Es dauerte keine 2 min bis eine 33er Forelle den Köfi genommen hatte und zum Landgang überredet wurde. Nach 15min gab es dann den letzten Biss des Abends der sich als ca. 40cm Bafo entpuppte der aber kurz vom Kescher ausstieg. Ingesammt für die Kurze Zeit von 2 Stunden eine schöner und fischreicher Abend.

Gruß Luis


----------



## Verstrahlt (2. August 2022)

War eben ne Stunde am Vereinsweiher... Wobbler mit 1.5m Tiefgang hat überall Boden Kontakt.... Kleiner Barsch mit 15cm hat mich entschneidert... Von Forellen keine Spur...  An der Eder lohnt es zur Zeit auch nicht.... Pegel von 30cm an den tiefen stellen... Sonst nur Steinwüste...     Regen BITTE !!!!


----------



## Bilch (2. August 2022)

Schöne Strecke und tolle Fische Luis2811  

Ist das eine Airway?


----------



## Luis2811 (2. August 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Schöne Strecke und tolle Fische Luis2811
> 
> *Ist das eine Airway?*



Ja es ist das 2,7m Modell mit 50-100g Wurfgewicht, dass aufgrund der vielen Bäume an dieser Stelle leider erforderlich ist um den Fischen nicht die möglichkeit zu geben in die Hindernisse zu Schwimmen. Normal fische ich allerdings mit der Shimano STC 180 mit 3-14g Wurfgewicht die aufgrund des Transportmasses von nur 29cm super in meine Fahrradtasche passt.


----------



## Jason (2. August 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Ich war gestern Nachmittag auch nochmal wieder Bach. Es ging mit Köfi noch Mal zu der Stelle wo ich bei einer Spinntour noch einen größeren Nachläufer hatte. Doch an dieser Stelle kam außer einer neugierigen Bisamratte nichts.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 414145
> 
> ...


Wow, dickes Petri.  Irgendwo sind sie immer versteckt, man muss sie nur rauslocken  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (3. August 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Wir haben seit Wochen massives Niedrigwasser gepaart mit extremen Temperaturen. Bis jetzt hab ich seit längerem keine Bachforelle mehr gesehen, mag aber da noch nicht zu arg schwarz malen. Aber die 24 Grad Wassertemperatur wurden durchbrochen und werden auch diese Woche wieder durchbrochen werden. Selbst nach Gewittern beeinflussen den Wasserstand nicht mehr wirklich.


Boah, 24 Grad ist aber auch krass, über längere Zeit kann das kaum gut gehen. Mehr als 20,5 hab ich hier noch nie gemessen, und das war innerorts wo wenig Schatten ist. 
Mein Revier beginnt gut 10 km unterhalb des Quellgebiets und ist zu min. 90% durch Bäume beschattet, in durchschnittlichen Sommern erreicht das Wasser kaum mehr als 17 Grad. Die Quellen sind immer kalt, aber sehr klein. Der 1 Regentag vor einer Woche hat den Pegel sofort um wenige Zentimeter angehoben, aber es war halt auch der einzige Regen seit Mai.


----------



## Seele (3. August 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Boah, 24 Grad ist aber auch krass, über längere Zeit kann das kaum gut gehen. Mehr als 20,5 hab ich hier noch nie gemessen, und das war innerorts wo wenig Schatten ist.
> Mein Revier beginnt gut 10 km unterhalb des Quellgebiets und ist zu min. 90% durch Bäume beschattet, in durchschnittlichen Sommern erreicht das Wasser kaum mehr als 17 Grad. Die Quellen sind immer kalt, aber sehr klein. Der 1 Regentag vor einer Woche hat den Pegel sofort um wenige Zentimeter angehoben, aber es war halt auch der einzige Regen seit Mai.


Das mit den Bäumen war einmal. Biber hat sich dementsprechend drum gekümmert und den Lebensraum angeblich wieder "wertvoll" gemacht. Außer dass im Sommer fast alles verreckt und die Vögel seit dem gut genährt sind ist allerdings wenig wertvolles passiert.


Die hab ich gerade vorhin wieder raus gefischt mit dem Kescher


----------



## Mescalero (9. August 2022)

Bin eben vom Bach zurück. In dem Gewässer schwimmt vom Karpfen über Elritze und Barbe auch so ziemlich jeder Weißfisch, ein richtiges Salmonidengewässer ist das eigentlich nicht. Auf Döbel und Co. hatte ich es auch abgesehen, angesichts der Wetterlage will ich die Forellen momentan eher in Ruhe lassen.

Trotzdem hatte ich eine am Haken, gerade als ich packen wollte. Vom Biss zum Kescher hat es tenkaramäßig nur Sekunden gedauert, die Fliege war schon draußen und der Fisch umgehend wieder im Wasser. 
Ich habe dann meinen Kram zusammengepackt und sogar noch ein Kippchen gedreht....der Fisch stand immer noch an derselben Stelle. Die haben es wirklich nicht leicht zur Zeit...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (9. August 2022)

Hier wird es jetzt so langsam ans Sterben gehen wenn kein Wunder geschieht. Kaum noch Durchfluss, hab schon am Sonntag abend beim Döbel ärgern gemerkt, das die halbe Stunde erhöhte Aktivität bevors dunkel ist, ausfiel. 
Bin heute mal früher stalken gegangen als sonst, und sehe 2 Bafos mitten in der Stadt unter ner kleinen Fußgänger-Brücke, wie fest genagelt am Grund stehen. Gibts da eigentlich nur mal im Frühling bei sehr hohem Wasserstand weil viele Einstände dann noch nicht "bewohnbar" sind. Die wurden vermutlich von jemand anders aus dem schattigen Nebenarm unterhalb verjagt weil es langsam überall eng wird.


----------



## Seele (9. August 2022)

Über dieses Stadium bin ich drüber. Ich entsorge nur noch.....
Hier ne Eigenzucht von letztem Jahr


----------



## Seele (10. August 2022)

Zur Info: 
Ich habe ein neues Thema eröffnet und ein paar Beiträge verschoben, hoffe das ist für euch i.O.

Unsere Gewässer im Wandel


----------



## crisis (11. August 2022)

Hier ein Bild von gestern. Die Freiwillige Feuerwehr beim Einsatz an einem unserer Teiche. Man kann die Mädels und Jungs gar nicht genug loben. Mir ist schon klar, dass das keine langfristige Lösung darstellt, vor allem für Fließgewässer. Trotzdem freut mich die Einsatzbereitschaft und man muss sich, ab und zu, auch an kleinen Dingen erfreuen.


----------



## Bilch (26. August 2022)

Letzten Freitag habe ich abends an einem Stausee nach langer Zeit wieder mal auf Forellen geangelt. Eine Große hat zweimal einen Streamer und einmal nen Wobbler attackiert, ist aber nicht hängen geblieben. Bei Dämmerung musste ich wegen einem Knoten in der Schnur das Vorfach + paar Meter Hauptschnur wegschneiden. Hatte beim schlechten Licht keine Lust den Vorfach neu anzuknoten und habe den Snap einfach ans Geflecht gebunden und mit nem Spinner weiter geangelt. Schon bei einem der ersten Würfe hat die Große den Spinner gepackt und sofort einen heftigen Fluchtversuch in die Tiefe (es war also eine BaFo) gemacht. Dabei hat sich der Knoten gelöst und die Forelle ist mit dem Spinner im Mund davon geschwommen  Habe zwar nen verbesserten Grinner gemacht aber offensichtlich mit zu wenig Umwicklungen. Ein so ungutes Gefühl, als ich den See verlassen habe, hatte ich schon lange nicht, habe mich aber getröstet, dass es ein Einzelhaken ohne Widerhaken war. Trotzdem wollte ich unbedingt diese Forelle wieder fangen und sie - wenn nötig - vom Spinner befreien.

Heute konnte ich endlich wieder den See besuchen. Schon nach ca. 15 Minuten an derselben Stelle habe ich mit einem Tassie eine 50+ BaFo gehakt und konnte sie erfolgreich landen. Sie hatte keinen Spinner im Mund und konnte sofort wieder weiterschwimmen. Ich bin zu 99 % sicher, dass die Forelle von heute die selbe als das letzte Mal ist; BaFos sind nämlich standtreu und ich konnte an diesem See beim Döbelangeln an vershiedenen Stellen immer wieder die selben großen BaFos beobachten.

Jetzt bin ich wirklch beruhigt und zwar doppelt; erstens schwimmt diese BaFo ohne dem KuKo weiter in ihrem Teil des Sees und zweitens ist das ein Bewiß dafür, dass Forellen sich ganz gut vom KuKos befreien können, zumindest wenn man Einzelhaken ohne Widerhaken benutzt


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (1. September 2022)

Heute sitze ich mal an einer Stelle, wo ich buchstäblich auf Bachforellenpirsch gehe. War gar nicht so schnell zu erreichen und es ist auch wenig Platz. 

2 kleine Köfis hängen an Grundmontagen und ich mal sehr optimistisch...


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (1. September 2022)

Hat vorhin ne kleinere Änderung gegeben : Der Mühlen-Wasserkraftbetreiber hat seine Turbine mal wieder gestartet und über den Überlauf kam kein Wasser mehr. 
Dadurch haben sich außer den Strömungsverhältnissen auch die Wassertrübung verändert. 
Was nicht zum Nachteil war, ich habe so einen schönen Döbel, allerdings mit so roten Flecken am Bauch und ne kleine Forelle gefangen. 

Beide schwimmen wieder und wachsen weiter...


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (1. September 2022)

Schon wieder neue Veränderungen, auf die ich mich ein- und umstellen muß:
Rapides fallen des Wasserstandes:


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (1. September 2022)

Etwas später kam wieder etwas, dann immer mehr Wasser über den Überlauf in das Gewässer. Als ich eingepackt habe, sah es wieder besser aus. Habe soetwas beim Angeln noch nie erlebt! 
Jedenfalls sah ich so den kleinsten Aal meines Lebens, ca. 7 cm,  Schwärme von Klein- und Brutfisch sowie jede Menge Bachflohkrebse.... 

Ein interessanter und abwechslungsreicher Angeltag, nicht geschneidert und auch was schönes gefunden... :-0


----------



## Seele (1. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Jedenfalls sah ich so den kleinsten Aal meines Lebens, ca. 7 cm,


Sicher dass es ein Aal und kein Neunauge war?


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (2. September 2022)

Den Kopf habe ich nicht gesehen, das Tierchen war so schnell mit ihm unterm Stein verschwunden... Vom Körper denke ich, daß das ein Aal war! Ein Bachneunauge habe ich mal von ganz nahem gesehen, der Körper und die Flossensäume sahen da ganz anders aus...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (2. September 2022)

Ein Aal mit 7 cm sieht noch nicht wie ein Aal aus, ist nämlich noch ein Glasaal, also relativ durchsichtig.
Ein Bachneunauge mit 7 cm ist noch ein Querder, geht eher Richtung grünlich, schwimmt aber nicht frei herum, sondern steckt noch im Sand-Schlick Mischmasch.
Ein adultes Bachneunauge kann es nicht sein, die sind etwas größer, relativ gut vom Aal zu unterscheiden und von der Jahreszeit her im Augenblick nicht vorhanden weil sie nach dem Laichen (Frühling bis ca. Juni) sterben.

Such es dir aus, ist ja beides etwas positives. Da deine Gewässer mW eher im Binnenland liegen und zugewanderte  Aale deutlich größer sein müssten, würde ich eher auf einen Neunaugen-Querder tippen. Passt auch eher zum schwankenden Gewässerpegel, evtl. ist sein Plätzchen im Schlicker trocken gefallen oder ähnliches. Ausserdem beginnt ab Spätsommer die letzte Larvenphase wo sie nochmal stark wachsen, also könnte auch deshalb ein Wohnungswechsel angestanden haben.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (2. September 2022)

Hätte mal den Stein wegnehmen sollen... Nicht nachgeganener Neugierde ist eigentlich nicht meine Art...  Vor Jahren ist an einer anderen Zennstrecke etwas ähnliches passiert: Da hat ein Typ von einer anderen, ehemaligen Mühle einfach so, ohne vorherige Absprache mit dem Wasserwirtschaftsamt und dem bewirtschaftendem Verein, sein Schütz (Wehr) geöffnet und wohl offengelassen. 
Damals ist fast der ganze Fluß leergelaufen und die Fische waren weg. Hat lange gedauert, bis wieder Normalwasserstand geherrscht hat...


----------



## Mr. Sprock (3. September 2022)

Das war bestimmt nen Blutekel.


----------



## Mescalero (5. September 2022)

Mein gestriger, sehr kurzer Ausflug lief gut und schlecht zugleich. Die angeblich 2 km lange Strecke war in Wirklichkeit nicht mal halb so lang und komplett verkrautet. Jeder Wurf hing innerhalb von Sekunden im Hahnenfuß fest.

Gewechselt auf Trockenfliege lief es etwas entspannter aber richtiger Spaß kam trotzdem nicht auf. Beim zweiten Fisch machte es Peng! und die Rute war an zwei Stellen gleichzeitig durch. Die (gut 30 cm) Forelle konnte ich trotzdem landen, war sowieso schon kurz vorm Kescher aber der Ausflug war natürlich jäh beendet.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. September 2022)

Petri zur Forelle.
Wat kost so'n Stäbchen?


----------



## silverfish (5. September 2022)

Petri zue Bafo ! Hübscher Fisch.
Wenn es nicht grade ne Sage sein muss , gibts nette Stöcke für 80- 120 Euro.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. September 2022)

Nee. 
Seine kaputte Stippe meine ich doch.


----------



## Mescalero (5. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri zur Forelle.
> Wat kost so'n Stäbchen?


Danke. Das ist bzw. war eine Nissin ProSquare Super, die gibt es für etwa 140.


----------



## Mikesch (5. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn es nicht grade ne Sage sein muss , ...


Von Sage bekommst du keine Tenkararuten.


----------



## silverfish (5. September 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Von Sage bekommst du keine Tenkararuten.


Nöö. Sagt doch niemand.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. September 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das ist bzw. war eine Nissin ProSquare Super, die gibt es für etwa 140.



Lira oder Zloty?


----------



## Seele (5. September 2022)

Super zäh, Dank seit Monate anhaltenden extremen Niedrigwasser. Sind nur noch sehr wenige Fische in den verbleibenden Gumpen übrig geblieben. 
Muss man wohl wieder bei fast 0 mit der Bewirtschaftung anfangen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (5. September 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Beim zweiten Fisch machte es Peng! und die Rute war an zwei Stellen gleichzeitig durch.


Tut mir leid. Sehr schade drum.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (12. September 2022)

So eine leise Hoffnung hatte ich wegen der etwas besseren Bedingungen gestern schon, geklappt hat es aber erst heute. Es war noch ne leichte Trübung im Bach, deshalb hab ich Äschen mal Äschen sein lassen, und von vorn herein auf kleine Streamer gesetzt. Hat trotzdem fast 3 Stunden gedauert bis ich ne einigermaßen brauchbare erwischt habe.


----------



## Seele (18. September 2022)

Einmal im Jahr nehme ich in der Regel eine Tageskarte an einem unbekannten Gewässer. So auch spontan dieses Jahr. War eine schwierige Fischerei. Wenig Fisch noch drin, sehr sehr klares Wasser, teils extrem harte Strömung und kaum Platz um ans Wasser hin zu kommen. 
Gleich am zweiten Spot knallt mir direkt vor den Füßen ein Hecht auf den Forellenzopf. Ich war dermaßen perplex, dass ich gar keinen Anhieb gesetzt habe und somit hat der Hecht sich leider schnell wieder verabschiedet. 
Es gab dann zahlreiche Aiteln in nicht besonders großen Größen und diverse Forellenattacken die dann beim Landen entweder davon kamen oder schlecht zielten und dann daneben schnappten. 
Einen Rutenbruch hatte ich zu allem übel auch noch ....
Der beste Fisch vom Tag blieb immerhin kleben. Eine wunderbare Bachforelle. Die war wirklich so geil wie auf dem Bild gefärbt. Insgesamt war ich bis auf die Rute sich zufrieden und es war ein schöner Nachmittag.


----------



## DenizJP (23. September 2022)

Fahre hoffentlich am Sonntag an ein Forellengewässer mit der Spinnrute.

für den Tag ist ein bisschen Regen (25%) angekündigt - sowie 13-14 Grad und leicht bewölkt.


Kleiner Regen problematisch bei Forellen?


----------



## Seele (23. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Kleiner Regen problematisch bei Forellen?


Bei kleinem Regen wird kleiner Deniz gute Fänge haben. Möge Poseidon mit ihm sein.


----------



## DenizJP (23. September 2022)

Danke ^^


----------



## Mescalero (23. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Kleiner Regen problematisch bei Forellen?


Die werden halt nass....

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## DenizJP (24. September 2022)

Meh 
Das kein kleiner Regen mehr… oder was würdet ihr sagen?


----------



## Seele (24. September 2022)

Doch das ist kleiner Regen. Ehe Kategorie ganz kleiner Regen.


----------



## DenizJP (24. September 2022)

Ah ok bin beruhigt xD


----------



## DenizJP (24. September 2022)

muss nur schauen ob ich das wirklich will...

soll ab 9 bis Abends durchgängig mit 90% Regenschauer geben. weniger wegen den Fischen sondern weil ich nicht 8-9 Stunden im Regen spinnfischen will...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (24. September 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Doch das ist kleiner Regen. Ehe Kategorie ganz kleiner Regen.


Bei euch vielleicht, bei uns wäre das dieses jahr schon die Kategorie Landregen . Und natürlich Ostwind, armer DenizJP .


----------



## Seele (24. September 2022)

Hast recht, dieses Jahr wäre das ein amtlicher Regen. Aber wenn's ums fangen geht macht das den Forellen wirklich nichts aus. Solang du nicht topwaterst ist der Regen bei Forellen eigentlich kein Problem. Eher der dann meist sich eintrübende Bach. 
Bei mir dreckelt das auch gerade so dahin und immer wieder tröpfelt es. Da ich genug Daheim zu tun habe, verschiebe ich meine Bachrunde auch.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (24. September 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Aber wenn's ums fangen geht macht das den Forellen wirklich nichts aus. Solang du nicht topwaterst ist der Regen bei Forellen eigentlich kein Problem. Eher der dann meist sich eintrübende Bach.


Im Gegenteil, Regen und ne langsame Eintrübung finde ich fürs Spinnfischen sogar sehr gut.

Der DenizJP  muß wahrscheinlich planen weil er die Tageskarte vorher holen möchte. Also lass dich nicht ins Bockshorn jagen, ein paar Schauer kannst du am Bach immer unter Bäumen/Brücken aussitzen und ein bissel Wasser aufm Kopp ist auch gut fürn Haarwuchs  . Nach schwerem Dauerregen sieht das nun wirklich nicht aus und Wettervorhersagen sind dieses Jahr eh fürn Po.


----------



## Seele (24. September 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil, Regen und ne langsame Eintrübung finde ich fürs Spinnfischen sogar sehr gut.


Ist es auch. Aber bei uns ist der Übergang von Trübung zu richtig trüb meist nur sehr kurz. Dafür sind die Bäche einfach zu verbaut.


----------



## DenizJP (24. September 2022)

also da das meine letzte Gelegenheit auf BaFos dieses Jahr in Hessen ist werd ich es wagen und berichten ^^


----------



## Seele (24. September 2022)

Kleiner Regen geht. Habe ich gerade getestet, also keine Sorge.


----------



## fwde (24. September 2022)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Ready to Run Set Box mit fängigen Ködern zu einem bezahlbaren Preis ?


----------



## Bilch (24. September 2022)

fwde schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine Ready to Run Set Box mit fängigen Ködern zu einem bezahlbaren Preis ?


Klar, schreib Seele an, er macht die tollsten Forellenköder


----------



## Forelle74 (24. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Fahre hoffentlich am Sonntag an ein Forellengewässer mit der Spinnrute.
> 
> für den Tag ist ein bisschen Regen (25%) angekündigt - sowie 13-14 Grad und leicht bewölkt.
> 
> ...


Ab ans Wasser .
Regen ist nie schlecht.


----------



## Seele (24. September 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Klar, schreib Seele an, er macht die tollsten Forellenköder


Na na na. Nicht hier. Ich wüsste keine die es überhaupt gibt und auch keine die ich liefern könnte. Es gibt keine Universal Box auf dem Markt.
Wer das hat lügt oder verkauft gerne viel Ware. Was es gibt sind Starter-Boxen oder fragt einfach die Verkäufer, wenn ihr keine Ahnung habt. 
Noch viel besser: fragt hier was ihr genau braucht


----------



## Forelle74 (25. September 2022)

fwde schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine Ready to Run Set Box mit fängigen Ködern zu einem bezahlbaren Preis ?


Vor allem kann dir keiner garantieren das der Köder fängt  .
Es gibt halt Muster die mal da mal da besser gehen.

Vor allem wie fischst du?
Fliege,Streamer/Ultralight/ mit der Spinne Pose oder........

Oder meinst du ein einfaches Kukö Set. 
Das gibt's in jedem Baumarkt. 


			Google-Ergebnis für https://image.jimcdn.com/app/cms/image/transf/dimension=1820x1280:format=jpg/path/s41c83433045a24eb/image/i5a1ce6b04ebe24bb/version/1610618584/image.jpg


----------



## silverfish (25. September 2022)

Die Führungsweise des Köders ist oft das Geheimnis des Erfolgs. Vor allem muss man Vertrauen in den Köder haben.

Mir ging es so mit den Durchlaufblinkern.  Ein Gerätehändler in Nordjütland pries den als Non plus Ultra.
Dauerte schon ne Weile bis ich den richtigen Führungsstil raus hatte. Aber dann hats gerappelt.


----------



## Colophonius (25. September 2022)

Abenteuer Norwegen - nur etwas anders

Ich habe das Glück gehabt, die letzten zwei Wochen in Südnorwegen verbracht zu haben. Es war kein Angelurlaub, sondern ein Urlaub mit Freunden, bei dem ich natürlich die Angel dabeihatte. Da wir nicht am Salzwasser waren, wollte ich den Bachforellen nachstellen. Das Ergebnis war ein wirklich abenteuerlicher Urlaub.

Das Gewässer, was einigermaßen in Nähe unserer Unterkunft war, war ein wilder Bergbach. Es gab nur sehr wenige tiefere Stellen, dafür zahlreiche kleinere und größere Wasserfälle. Dementsprechend musste ich mich vorsichtig durch das Wasser vorantasten. Ich bin sehr froh, dass ich meine Watschuhe vor dem Urlaub mit Tungsten Studs versehen habe und meinen Watstock mitgeführt habe. Meistens hatte ich eine Hand am Watstock und die andere an der Fliegenrute, um mit kurzen Würfen die winzigen "heißen Bereiche" mit einer Nymphe abzufischen.  Bilder sagen mehr als Worte, daher hier einfach eine kleine Auswahl. Einfach nur wunderschön.
























Nach zwei kurzen Abendtouren hatte ich einen größeren Wasserfall und ein kleines Wasserkraftwerk entdeckt und entschloss mich, bei der nächsten Tour den weiteren Weg zu erforschen. Das Ergebnis war für mich überraschend. Es folgten sehr hohe Wasserfälle, die kein Fisch der Welt überwinden kann. Das Flussbett selbst war winzig und das Fischen dort sinnlos. Es war mehr eine Wanderung als Angeln (und in einer Neoprenwathose durchaus schweißtreibend).









Der Weg endete bei einem kleinen Damm und einen See, in den ein weiterer Fluss mündete. Da der Weg durchaus nicht kurz war und einige Höhenmeter aufwies, habe ich die nächste Wandertour mit den Freunden zufällig so geplant, dass diese auch an dem See und seinem Zufluss entlangführte. Das Ergebnis war... interessant.

Der Bach und der See sahen durchaus vielversprechend aus, auch wenn das Wasser moorig braun, aber dabei auch sehr klar war.










Was mir dann aber auffiel: Die Gewässer waren scheinbar tot. Unter keinem Stein fand ich irgendwelche Larven. Im See waren keine Wasserpflanzen vorhanden. Auf dem gesamten See war kein einziger Ring an der Oberfläche zu sehen. Es fehlten auch Wasservögel. Am Ufer: keine Brutfische. Im Fluss selbst ebenfalls gar nichts. Um ehrlich zu sein, weiß ich nicht mal, ob dort Algen waren. Eine Google-Recherche ergab leider keinerlei Infos dazu. Meine Mutmaßung wäre, dass hier irgendein Wasserwert völlig außer Kontrolle geraten ist. Vielleicht der PH-Wert?  Wer dazu Erfahrungen hat, gerne mitteilen. Ich habe sowas noch nie erlebt. Immerhin hat sich so die Wanderung zu dem See und Zulauf erledigt gehabt. Bei der Wanderung war ich schon ungewöhnlich schnell außer Puste, der Test am nächsten Morgen hat es dann bestätigt: Corona hat leider alle weiteren Angelideen zerstört. Naja, ich komme sicher wieder.

So blieb es bei drei sehr kurzen Angeltouren in der schönsten Landschaft der Welt. Zum Abschluss noch ein Fangfoto. Diese und eine weitere Forelle habe ich mir schmecken lassen. Die schmecken genauso toll, wie sie aussehen. Zahlreiche kleinere Forellen habe ich zurückgesetzt. Wer in Südnorwegen angelt, sollte unbedingt auf Drilling und Widerhaken verzichten. 






Viele Grüße
Colo


----------



## Mescalero (26. September 2022)

Je nachdem, wo das Wasser herkommt, könnte es sein, dass der pH-Wert im Keller ist. Die braune Färbung ist vielleicht ein Indiz dafür. 
In den Tropen gibt es viele solcher "Teegewässer" mit Fisch aber halt mit ganz anderen Rahmenbedingungen. 
Nur eine Idee....


----------



## Bilch (26. September 2022)

Danke für den tollen Bericht und für die wunderschönen Fotos Colophonius


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (26. September 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Was mir dann aber auffiel: Die Gewässer waren scheinbar tot. Unter keinem Stein fand ich irgendwelche Larven. Im See waren keine Wasserpflanzen vorhanden.


Kann sein, das du einen übersäuerten Bach erwischt hast. Alle skandinavischen Länder haben Probleme mit saurem Regen, Norwegen aber ganz besonders. Viele Seen haben sie durch Kalkgaben wieder hin bekommen, bei Fließgewässern geht das nicht so einfach.


----------



## Seele (26. September 2022)

Ist ewig schade, den die haben wirklich traumhafte Bäche. Denke mir jedes Mal wenn ich oben bin das greife ich Mal an, aber dann ist der Drang aufs mehr doch größer. Vor allem ist man als Bayer eben nicht die paar Wochen am Meer.


----------



## Colophonius (26. September 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Danke für den tollen Bericht und für die wunderschönen Fotos Colophonius


Danke  



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Kann sein, das du einen übersäuerten Bach erwischt hast. Alle skandinavischen Länder haben Probleme mit saurem Regen, Norwegen aber ganz besonders. Viele Seen haben sie durch Kalkgaben wieder hin bekommen, bei Fließgewässern geht das nicht so einfach.



Danke dir und Mescalero für die Einschätzung. Ich hätte mir da echt einen Test für die Wasserqualität gewünscht. Man muss auch sagen, dass es sich um einen Bach handelte, der durch eine recht moorige Landschaft floß, die aber auch ordentlich steil war. Die Berge in der Gegend waren so um die 600m hoch und die Flüsse sehr kurz. Vielleicht spielte da viel zusammen. Es war aber ein wirklich faszinierendes Naturerlebnis. 


Seele schrieb:


> Denke mir jedes Mal wenn ich oben bin das greife ich Mal an, aber dann ist der Drang aufs mehr doch größe



Ich wollte eigentlich auch gerne ans Meer. Vom Ufer mit der Fliege auf Köhler ist ein lange gehegter Traum von mir. So waren es nur kleine Forellen. Aber die Landschaft dort... Da kommt es auf den Fisch eigentlich nicht mehr an.


----------



## Verstrahlt (27. September 2022)

fwde schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine Ready to Run Set Box mit fängigen Ködern zu einem bezahlbaren Preis ?


Von Rapala gibts "Trout Kits" mit 3 Wobblern. Kann man alle bedenkenlos kaufen.
Von Mepps  5 Spinner im Set für Forelle... Auch alle Top!
Vibrax 3er Set.... Wie Mepps... Bombe!

Garantie das die Fangen kann ich nicht geben, aber sind alles Top Köder und relativ einfach zu führen


----------



## kridkram (27. September 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> So blieb es bei drei sehr kurzen Angeltouren in der schönsten Landschaft der Welt


Schöner Beitrag und sicher ein tolles Erlebnis. 
Aber, wo warst du schon überall um zu dieser Aussage zu kommen? 
Die Canadier und Neuseeländer die ich getroffen habe, würden da sicher protestieren und das Gegenteil behaupten!


----------



## kridkram (27. September 2022)

Heute mal am Fluss gewesen, raus kam ua eine Bafo von rund 50 und 1.5kg.


----------



## Seele (27. September 2022)

kridkram schrieb:


> Heute mal am Fluss gewesen, raus kam ua eine Bafo von rund 50 und 1.5kg.


Das ist ne Hausnummer, dickes Petri.


----------



## Mescalero (28. September 2022)

Was für ein Moppelchen, Petri Heil!


----------



## feko (28. September 2022)

Am 1.10 ist Schonzeit für die rotgepunkteten.
Hatte mir vorgenommen noch mal 2 zu entnehmen, aber momentan führt das Flüsschen so viel Wasser das ich wohl Bus nächstes Jahr warten muss.


----------



## Mescalero (28. September 2022)

Gestern hatte ich auch so einen Brocken am Haken. War aber nicht der Zielfisch und sollte deshalb im Wasser abgehakt werden. Als ich nach dem Vorfach griff, erschlaffte die Schnur. Selbst abgehakt, auch gut. Dem war aber nicht so - Hakenbruch! Hatte ich noch nie. 
Vielleicht hatte er schon eine weg von einem Hänger, wer weiß.


----------



## kridkram (29. September 2022)

Werde wohl morgen nochmal los machen zum Saisonende. Wetter soll gut werden, so nehme ich nochmal ne Stunde Fahrt auf mich zu einem anderen Fluss. Nehm auch das Ansitzzeug mit, eventuell mach ich abends dort noch einen Versuch auf Aal und Zander.


----------



## Mooskugel (29. September 2022)

Gestern Abend in der Dunkelheit beim Hechtangeln  eine richtig schöne 56 er Forelle erwischt. Die sieht auf dem Foto sehr klein aus, das liegt aber an dem relativ großen Kescher.
Gewogen hat sie 1,75kg


----------



## Seele (29. September 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Gestern Abend in der Dunkelheit beim Hechtangeln  eine richtig schöne 56 er Forelle erwischt. Die sieht auf dem Foto sehr klein aus, das liegt aber an dem relativ großen Kescher.
> Gewogen hat sie 1,75kg
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 419664



Das sieht man schon, dass die recht massiv ist. Petri zum Endgegner.


----------



## Mescalero (30. September 2022)

Zum Saisonabschluss:




Der Fisch hatte bereits einen deutlich ausgeprägten Laichhaken, werden Bafos eigentlich auch Aufsteiger genannt oder ist das nur bei Meerforellen üblich?


----------



## Seele (30. September 2022)

Sau geiler Fisch. Dickes Petri.
Aber die Pfütze hat auch nicht gerade viel Wasser.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. September 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Zum Saisonabschluss:
> Anhang anzeigen 419782
> 
> Der Fisch hatte bereits einen deutlich ausgeprägten Laichhaken, werden Bafos eigentlich auch Aufsteiger genannt oder ist das nur bei Meerforellen üblich?


Hallo,

auch wenn sie zum Laichen gelegentlich etwas aufsteigen oder gerne in Nebenbäche gehen. Aufsteiger werden Bachforellen nicht genannt .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Mescalero (30. September 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Sau geiler Fisch. Dickes Petri.
> Aber die Pfütze hat auch nicht gerade viel Wasser.


Danke. 
Das entspricht dem normalen Pegel. Der ist aber nur auf ein paar Hundert Metern so niedrig, weil das meiste Wasser in den parallel verlaufenden Mühlbach fließt. Sonst locker ein Meter mehr.


----------



## Seele (30. September 2022)

In dem bisschen Wasser hätte es der Moppel auch etwas schwer


----------



## Mescalero (30. September 2022)

Das Foto täuscht auch ein bisschen. So 30cm sind das im Schnitt schon, mit Löchern, die einen guten halben Meter tief sind. 

Vor vier Wochen sah das noch ganz anders aus....


----------



## kridkram (1. Oktober 2022)

Gestern war ich zum Saison-halali. Ging mau los, erster Abschnitt Null Kontakt. Mist, das sieht nicht gut aus. Also wechsel zum nächsten ca 200m Fluss auf. Wieder etliche Würfe ohne Kontakt und dann endlich, bäm.  Oha, der fightet gut und raus kommt 39cm Bafo. Etliche Würfe später wieder Kontakt und nach gutem Drill kommt noch ne 35er. 
Limit erreicht und schöner Abschluss der Saison.


----------



## Verstrahlt (1. Oktober 2022)

Sehr schöne Fänge !
Hoffentlich regnet es mal nen Tag nicht damit das Dreckwasser wieder klarer wird und es lohnt ans Wasser zu gehen


----------



## Verstrahlt (17. Oktober 2022)

Is bei euch schon Schonzeit oder warum kommt hier nixmehr  ?


----------



## Mescalero (17. Oktober 2022)

Klar, seit Anfang des Monats. Unser Vereinsgewässer ist zusätzlich komplett zu, man kann also auch keine Bafo "aus Versehen" haken.


----------



## MarkusZ (17. Oktober 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Is bei euch schon Schonzeit


Gesetzliche Schonzeit in Bayern  geht vom 1.10.. - 15.3. .

Vereinsschonzeiten/Gewässersperren oft auch länger.


----------



## Verstrahlt (17. Oktober 2022)

Hier is ab 20ten...  aber dafür dürft ihr früher wieder los ans Wasser ;D


----------



## MarkusZ (17. Oktober 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> aber dafür dürft ihr früher wieder


Grundsätzlich ja, aber das hängt auch vom Gewässer ab.

Gibt auch welche mit ( interner)  Schonzeit  oder Sperre von 1.10 - 30.4. .


----------



## Mikesch (17. Oktober 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Gesetzliche Schonzeit in Bayern  geht vom 1.10.. - 15.3. .
> 
> Vereinsschonzeiten/Gewässersperren oft auch länger.


Diese Schonzeit gilt ab 2023, dieses Jahr endete die Schonzeit am 28. Februar.


----------



## MarkusZ (18. Oktober 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> dieses Jahr endete die Schonzeit am 28. Februar.


Stimmt.

Wie es früher war, nützt den Leuten, die sich auf neue Saison vorbereiten,  aber herzlich wenig.

Ich kann mich an viele Dinge erinnern, die früher erlaubt waren und jetzt nicht mehr. 

Aber die Gegenwart und Zukunft ist in der Beziehung wichtiger.

Wer in Bayern vor dem 16. März auf BaFos angelt, könnte jedenfalls Ärger kriegen.


----------



## Mooskugel (18. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe noch eine Vermutung wo eine richtig kapitale stehen könnte. Hatte gestern im dunkeln noch einen guten Biss fast unterhalb der Rutenspitze, ist aber leider nicht hängengeblieben. Hab den Fisch noch kurz wegflanken sehen. Hätte erst auf einen Hecht getippt, aber nach genauerer Betrachtung des neuen Gummiköders Köders gab es Bissspuren aber nicht die typischen Hechtspuren. Zander gibt es in dem Gewässer eigentlich nicht, aber immer mal wieder große Bachforellen. Die könnte ne 60+ sein, mindestens aber end-50iger. 
Bin noch mit mir am hadern ob ich es vor der Schonzeit, also heute oder morgen, nochmal versuche.


----------



## Seele (18. Oktober 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine Vermutung wo eine richtig kapitale stehen könnte. Hatte gestern im dunkeln noch einen guten Biss fast unterhalb der Rutenspitze, ist aber leider nicht hängengeblieben. Hab den Fisch noch kurz wegflanken sehen. Hätte erst auf einen Hecht getippt, aber nach genauerer Betrachtung des neuen Gummiköders Köders gab es Bissspuren aber nicht die typischen Hechtspuren. Zander gibt es in dem Gewässer eigentlich nicht, aber immer mal wieder große Bachforellen. Die könnte ne 60+ sein, mindestens aber end-50iger.
> Bin noch mit mir am hadern ob ich es vor der Schonzeit, also heute oder morgen, nochmal versuche.


Lass sie in Ruhe und hol sie dir im Frühjahr. Zurück setzen würdest die eh, weil entweder voller Laich bzw Milch und somit lapprig und so kann sie schönen Nachwuchs Zeugen.


----------



## Bilch (8. November 2022)

Bachforellen haben bei uns jetzt überall Schonzeit, aber auf Refos kann man an bestimmten Gewässern noch angeln. Heute fuhr ich also zu so einem Fluß um dort noch das letzte mal in dieser Saison mein Glück zu versuchen (glaube kaum, dass ich es bis Ende November nochmal zum Wasser schaffe).

Es gab lange keinen Fischkontakt bis ich auf einen schwarzen Streamer wechselte. Beim zweiten Wurf, den Streamer gejigt, spürte ich, dass ich etwas gehakt habe, dachte zuerst es wäre ein Hänger, aber dann begann die Bremse zu schreien ... Ein kräftiger Fisch hat einen Fluchtversuch in die Tiefe gemacht. Alle Fluchtversuche waren in richtung Grund, alle extrem stark und keine Sprünge. Ist bestimmt eine BaFo  , dachte ich ...  Mann, war ich froh, als ich sie zum ersten mal sah, eine große ReFo zeigte sich, genau mein heutiger Zielfisch  56 cm zeigte das Maßband als ich sie endlich an Land befördern konnte 







Diese Saison war zwar nicht besonders gut (auch weil ich wegen meiner Privatsituation nicht viel angeln konnte) aber der Saisonabschluss war dafür umso besser


----------



## Seele (8. November 2022)

Heilige Maria, richtig geiler Fisch. Dickes Petri.


----------



## silverfish (8. November 2022)

Digges Petri  Bilch ! Geiler Fisch.


----------



## Forelle74 (9. November 2022)

Hey,Petri zu dem tollen Fisch  .


----------

